# [Slovakia] Ekonomika a podnikanie



## milan11

Na zaciatok jeden zo serie clankov, ktore sa v poslednych dnoch objavili v slovenskych periodikach. Dopredu chcem upozornit, ako je to v clanku uvedene, ze sa jedna o vyjadrenia hlavneho analytika UniCredit Banky vaz. pana Viliama Patoprsteho 



> Pätoprstý: Cenová bublina nie je, najbližšie tri roky nehrozia šoky
> [4.4.2008, eTREND / Peter Kremský]
> Najviac do nehnuteľností na Slovensku zatiaľ investujú ľudia s vysokými príjmami, až 62 percent objemu. Stúpajú však investície skupiny s nižšími a nízkymi príjmami. Povedal to na včerajšej konferencii Ako prežiť boom realít hlavný analytik UniCredit Bank Viliam Pätoprstý. Konferenciu v rámci veľtrhu Coneco zorganizovali Národná asociácia realitných kancelárií Slovenska (NARKS) a mesačník Stratégie.
> 
> Podiel „chudobných občanov“, teda ľudí so spodnou polovicou príjmového rebríčka na záujemcoch o nové bývanie je podľa neho na Slovensku najvyšší z okolitých štátoch – až dvojtretinový. V ostatných krajinách je iba na úrovni tretiny. Títo ľudia však nechcú celú nehnuteľnosť zaplatiť z požičaných peňazí, trúfajú si iba do výšky okolo 70 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi najväčších záujemcov o nové bývanie patria z dvoch tretín mladí ľudia do 29 rokov, čím je Slovensko tiež špecifikom. V iných krajinách kupujú nehnuteľnosti skôr starší ľudia. V budúcnosti sa teda budú tlačiť na realitný trh mladé nízkopríjmové skupiny, ktorých životná úroveň však bude dovtedy vyššia.
> 
> V Pätoprstý je presvedčený, že realitná bublina na Slovensku zatiaľ nie je a najbližšie tri roky by nemali priniesť jednorazové šoky, pretože miera zadlženosti je nízka a na trhu chýba množstvo bytov. Kľúčové je podľa neho, že ak bude ponuka nových bytov rásť postupne, potenciál pre rast je stále dosť veľký.
> 
> 
> 
> Najväčšiu perspektívu pre rast cien majú podľa jeho výpočtov Nitriansky, Trenčiansky a Žilinský kraj, kde ceny rástli počas posledných 5 rokov najpomalšie a ukazovateľ pomeru miezd k cenám bytov je najpriaznivejší. Nitran si napríklad za priemerný mesačný plat môže kúpiť 1,1 štvorcového metra bytu a Trenčan jeden, pričom Bratislavčan iba pol. Vo zvyšných krajoch je tento ukazovateľ zhruba na úrovni 0,8 m2 za mesačný plat, uvádza hlavný analytik UniCredit Bank V. Pätoprstý.


http://reality.etrend.sk/131178/realitny-biznis/investovat-do-byvania-maju-chudobni-mladi

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/3810230/Ceny-bytov-rastu-coraz-pomalsie.html

Dovolil som si dolozit este dalsi link na clanok zo Sme a do pozornosti najma odporucam diskusie, nachadzajuce sa pod obidvoma clankami

*Co to je realitna bublina - prepad realitneho trhu a situacia vo svete*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Housing_bubble

http://patrick.net/housing/crash.html

http://www.stock-market-crash.net/housing-bubble.htm

http://www.stock-market-crash.net/nikkei.htm

Samozrejme o doveryhodnosti tychto zdrojov sa da pochybovat, ale ked si vezmeme do uvahy vyjadrenia bank a analytikov spred niekolkych rokov a momentalnu situaciu na trhu, alebo taketo vyjadrenia Alana Greenspana z roku 2003:


> "The notion of a bubble bursting and the whole price level coming down seems to me as far as a national nationwide phenomenon, is really quite unlikely," Greenspan said. He does say that it is unrealistic to believe that housing prices will increase at the current rate, but as for a bubble, he says no way.


v tom pripade mozeme pochybovat o akychkolvek oficialnych vyhlaseniach.

Takze, aj ked situacia v kazdej krajine, nachadzajucejsa na prahu realitnej krizy, je ina a na prepad trhu sa vztahovalo viacero rozlicnych faktorov, vseobecne mozeme uviest par znakov spolocnych pre vsetky krajiny:

*a) lahka dostupnost uverov*
a pod to patriace neoverovanie bonity klientov.
Kym pred par rokmi banky na ostrovoch poskytovali uvery do vysky max. 2 a pol nasobku rocneho prijmu, dnes to uz neplati. Tak isto vyzadovali najskor 20% zalohovej platby, neskor uz len 10%, 8% potom 4%, dnes poskytuju uvery v hodnote 120% z celkovej hodnoty nehnutelnosti.

*b)rast urokovych sadzieb*
Nechce sa mi to presne hladat pre kazdu krajinu, ale len v Irsku stupla mesacna splatka na 350 000 euro v priebehu styroch rokov zo zhruba 1300 euro mesacne na dnesnych 1800 euro.

*c)niekolkonasobny rast cien nehnutelnosti*
v priebehu paru rokov, ktory niekolkonasobne predbehol rast prijmov za to iste obdobie

*d)Price to earnings ratio*
ked mesacna splatka prenajmu nedosahuje ani polovicu hypotekarnej splatky+naklady na celkove vlastnictvo

*e)pocet novostavieb za posledne roky*
Tu by som chcel uviest, ze v podstate sa stale jednalo iba o pyramidovu hru.
Vsetky krajiny, s vynimkou Japonska-kde stagnacia trva uz 14 rokov, ktore celia realitnej krize, maju ekonomiky zalozene prevazne na sluzbach a zazivali v poslednych rokoch vysoky rast, zalozeny prave na raste sluzieb, ktorych nehnutelnosti boli znacnou sucastou.
Preto to otvorenie prac. trhov na ostrovoch, kde media verejne pisali, ze kazdy jeden imigrant vytvara dve nove prac. miesta. V irskych novinach pisali, ze kazdy novoprichodiaci Poliak sa zamestna na stavbe domu, v ktorom vlastne bude sam byvat a splacat pozicku irskemu majitelovi. Vsetci vieme ako to dopadlo a ze podobne hry sa nedaju hrat donekonecna.

Jedna z mala krajin, ktora bola posledne roky achillovou patou Europy a takmer vsetky ostatne krajiny ju predbehli v raste DPH a ktora sa nezucastnila tejto pyramidovej hry bolo Nemecko. Jeho ekonomika bola silne podlozena priemyslom a vyrobou a nie iba virtualnymi sluzbami a dnes ja na tom v Europe zrejme znova najlepsie, s definitivne najlepsim vyhladom do buducna.

http://germany.alphare.net/propMarket.php

Inac velmi odporucam tabulku vnutri clanku, ked sa budeme bavit o realit. bubline v Bratislave.

*Situacia v Bratislave*

O Slovensku sa asi nema vyznam bavit, tam je situacia daleko od vypuknutia nejakej realitnej krizy a tych par predrazenych bytov v Trnave a niektorych ostatnych mestach si postupne najde majitela alebo jednoducho zlacneju, takze by som presiel rovno k Bratislave.

*a) lahka dostupnost uverov*

Tak v tomto problem zrejme neexistuje. U nas sa podmienky na ziskanie uveru stale dobre zvazuju a domnievat sa, ze v buducnosti sa objavi vacsia skupina klientov neschopnych splacat uver zrejme nie su opodstatnene.
Je to samozrejme dane tym, ze v Ba sa realit. trhu zucastnuje najma vyssia stredna vrstva, alebo ta najbohatsia a zahr. kapital.

*b)rast urokovych sadzieb*

Od nasledujuceho roka vstupujeme do Eurozony, takze urokove sadzby bude urcovat ECB a budu sa odvijat na zaklade ek. situacie v celej eurozone, takze tu je potencialna hrozba do buducna

*c)niekolkonasobny rast cien nehnutelnosti*

Tak k tomu nie je co dodat, akurat by som rad pripomenul, ze ceny nehnutelnosti v Ba dosiahli a mozno ze aj predbehli ceny nehnutelnosti v Bud. a Prahe. A urcite su vyssie ako ceny nehnutelnosti v nem. mestach, aj pri niekolkonasobnom nizsom prijme. Vid tabulku

http://germany.alphare.net/propMarket.php

*d)Price to earnings ratio*

Bohuzial v tomto pripade Ba vykazuje vsetky spolocne znaky ostatnych miest, postihnutych prepadom cien

*e)pocet novostavieb za posledne roky*

Jeden z najzaujimavejsich fenomenov v Ba.
Pocet postavenych bytov sa ani zdaleka nepriblizuje realnemu dopytu obyvatelov.
Problem je iba v tom, ze doteraz boli nehnutelnosti najma kupovane vyssou stred. vrstvou a zahr. kapitalom. Potreby stred. vrstvy sa ale blizia k nasyteniu, alebo ceny bytov prevysuju jej realnu kupyschopnost.

Kazdopadne uz vidat ochabujuci zaujem o novostavby. Ak pred par rokmi sa dokazali byty vypredat este prakticky pred zacatim vystavby, dnes nie su vsetky projekty vypredane ani niekolko rokov po dokonceni.
Do toho este stale neprislo k zbavovaniu sa bytov zahran. kapitalom, ktory moze v Ba drzat 20 az 30% novostavieb ukoncenych v poslednych paru rokoch.

Zacinaju sa objavovat prve lastovicky - Cubicon - kde sa ceny znizuju alebo sa davaju bonusy v podobe garazi zadarmo. A kedze ide o akcie trvajuce uz niekolko mesiacov, predaj zrejme velmi dobre neprebieha.

Do toho sa stale objavuju nove spravy o novych projektoch.
Bohuzial vacsina tychto projektov dviha cenovu hladinu este vyssie, nizkorozpoctovych projektov je ako safranu, preto dufam v co najskorsie zacatie Juzneho mesta a Portu od Penty.

K tym planovanym vyskovkam - moj nazor je, ze tri stvrtiny z nich sa v najblizsej dobe stavat nezacnu. Nenajdu sa kupci. Pravdepodobne sa ich vystavba odlozi na dobu niekolko rokov, kym sa trh s drahsimi bytmi v Ba znovu pozviecha - vytvori sa dalsia vrstva ludi, ktory si ich budu moct dovolit.

Na zaver sa chcem vratit k vyjadreniam pana Patoprsteho o zapajani sa nizkoprijmovych rodin do realitneho trhu.

Ak ma stale platit rovnica pre banky, ze bezpecny uver je do vysky 2.5 alebo 3 - nasobku rocneho prijmu, v tom pripade ak priemerny prijem pre dvoch Bratislavcanov predstavuje 57 000Sk stale maju narok na uver iba dva miliony.
*Ale to sa bavime o priemernej mzde v Ba, pri dvoch pracujucich, nie nizkoprijmovej domacnosti s napriklad iba jednym pracujucim!!!*
Priemerna vyska hypoteky, pri tych najlacnejsich bytoch zacina okolo 20 000 sk mesacne(nie garzonky, co si pre rodinu totiz neviem predstavit) plus samozrejme najom, energie a naklady na zivot.
Takze strasne rad by som cakal podrobnejsie vysvetlenie jeho fantazmagorickych bludov.

Tot vsjo, ci je realitna bublina v Ba alebo nie, nech si spravi nazor kazdy sam.


----------



## Kachle

Velmi pekny thread, vdaka. Vyslovene sa tu uz taky ziadal vytvorit. Dost sa cudujem, ako dlho a kam rastu ceny. Realitny biznis je vsak dost spinavy a pravdive informacie o trhu BA nie je velmi skadial vziat. Dost by ma, napriklad, zaujimal pomer spekulantov (specialne zahranicnych) k realnym uzivatelom bytu, ktory ho kupili na byvanie. 
Rad by som si v BA kupil byt, ale budem radsej, minimalne rok, cakat.


----------



## wuane

ja viem jednu vec.Ci je to realitna bublina alebo nie netusim.Ale je vela bytov,ktore sa predavaju za cenu,ktoru si nemoze dovolit najvacsia skupina ludi ktora je ochotna kupit byt.To ale neznamena,ze sa tie predrazene byty nepredaju.


----------



## default

Pekne spracovane milan, sam som zvedavy, ako sa trh bude spravat v najblizsich piatich rokoch. Niekde som cital - tusim v nejakej diskusii - a nechce sa mi to zase hladat, realitnu bublinu vyjadrenu akymsi indexom suvisiacim najma s pomerom nadobudacej ceny isteho typu standardnej nehnutelnosti na byvanie a priemerneho disponibilneho rocneho prijmu. Kym riziko bubliny hrozilo pri hodnote indexu 2 az 3, v Prahe je to cislo okolo 5 a v Bratislave 7 az 8. Myslim, ze kazdy, kto nie je ekonomicky zainteresovany na minulom raste realitneho trhu u nas, vidi, ze nie vsetko je so standardnym vyvojom trhu s kostolnym poriadkom. Ze je to tak, vidime uz prakticky dnes, kedy sa objavuju prve oficialne diskonty, rastie pocet "znizenych cien" v ponukach realitnych kancelarii a viazne predaj v novych projektoch. Jednoducho je ekonomicky nezmysel, aby to uplne najhorsie byvanie reprezentovane 25metrovou garsonkou v starom panelaku v povodnom stave kdesi na sidlisku stalo 15 rocnych priemernych platov v regione. Na standardnom trhu je mozne za 15 rocnych platov nadobudnut obvykle rodinne byvanie reprezentovane cca 80-100m2 v bytovom dome s parkovanim a standardnym vybavenim. To, co je momentalne v BA, je len dosledok toho, ze ludia su ochotni nadmerne podliezat latku svojich zivotnych narokov, aby za to vymenili vlastnictvo nehnutelnosti (je to taka zvlastna narodna crta, neviem si predstavit, ze by sa takto dokazal obmedzit napriklad American), z dovodov ktore boli spomenute v milanovom prispevku.
Vzhladom na to, ze som pred pol rokom kupil byt v rozostavanej novostavbe, sem tam sa mi priatelia a znami cuduju, ked hovorim o tom, ze tu je realitna bublina a poriadne velka. Predsa ak neverim sucasnej cenovej urovni, bol by som hlupy, keby som na peaku nakupil. Nuz, vsetci vieme ako je to so strukturou dopytu a ktore byty su najziadanejsie - tie ktore su aj najdrahsie na m2 - prevazne mensie metraze v novych projektoch s dobrou dostupnostou a bezproblemovym parkingom. Obcas si testujem trh fiktivnymi inzeratmi - a je fakt, ze blaznov, ktory by ten byt odo mna odkupili za nepomerne viac ako som zanho zaplatil - sa postupne - pomaly - zmensuje. Uvazujem, ze po prekroceni kritickej hranice ho jednoducho predam zaujemcovi s najvyssou ponukou, cosi este prihodim a kupim si zas nieco ine a vacsie. Vyzera to sokujuco, ale za posledne dva-tri roky sa takymto mechanizmom dal na malometraznom byte v rozostavanej novostavbe spravit cisty zisk nieco cez 2mil. korun (konecna predajna cena minus nadobudacia cena). Dnes je to uz pochopitelne ovela menej, ale realite sa priblizuje zhruba 500 az 800tis. korun plus minus, zavisi od lokality a dalsich faktorov. To cislo bude samozrejme velmi rychlo klesat a najma v pripade novostavieb, ktore sa zacali predavat v druhej polovici 2007 a mizivy cisty zisk budu reprezentovat 2008ky.
Existuju vsetky znaky toho, ze trh je viacmenej nasyteny a rast moze len a len s dramatickym rastom kupyschopnosti ale tak dramaticky, ako sa mnohi nositelia ruzovych okuliarov domnievaju, podla mna nebude.


----------



## Jerryx

Kachle said:


> Dost by ma, napriklad, zaujimal pomer spekulantov (specialne zahranicnych) k realnym uzivatelom bytu, ktory ho kupili na byvanie.


Presne nad týmto rozmýšlam ked sa večer pozerám z balkónu smerom na výškovú budovu Rozadolu a svieti sa tam iba v v pár oknách, a stačí sa pozrieť na nejaké staršie paneláky tiež v dohľade ako sú vysvietené... Realnych obyvatelov je v tej novostavbe po 2 rokoch po kolaudacii minimum...


----------



## Sukino

I think prices hit the roof but there won't be any radical drop.
Some developers will have to lower prices, especially prices of large apartments.


----------



## wuane

default said:


> Existuju vsetky znaky toho, ze trh je viacmenej nasyteny a rast moze len a len s dramatickym rastom kupyschopnosti ale tak dramaticky, ako sa mnohi nositelia ruzovych okuliarov domnievaju, podla mna nebude.


O akej kategorii byvania hovoris?O tych cenovo luxusnych reziencnych projektoch v BA?Jedine o nich.
Podla mna,ak by sa nasiel investor,ktory teraz postavi 5000 bytov standardneho byvania,za cenu prijatelnu pre strednu vrstvu obyvatelstva,tak sa tie byty rozchytaju ako teple rozky.Pretoze takouto kategoriou bytov urcite trh nasyteny nie je.Presne take byty by kupovali ludia,akych spominal carbonkid,ktory chcu vymenit stare panelaky,dajme tomu Petrzalcania,ale samozrejme aj dalsi,napriklad pristahovalci z inych casti Slovenska a pod,ktory si nemozu dovolit rod.dom.
Je len otazka casu,kedy sa najde investor ktory dokaze vyplnit tu obrovsku medzeru medzi sucasnym byvanim a byvanim,ktore ponukaju predrazene BA projekty.Istu nadej vkladam snad do Port,alebo South city,popripade mensie projekty v okolitych obciach a mestach.Myslim ze kto sa chopi tejto sance prvy,bude mat obrovsku vyhodu.


----------



## default

^^
No ale pochopitelne wuane, ze vzhladom aj na cenu, o oceneni aktiva sa tu prave bavime. Alebo registrujes pretlak zaujemcov o novostavby s cenou nad 60 - 70k/m2? Pretoze v lacnejsom segmente tu de facto ziadny trh nie je.. Ak by bol, potom by bola tvoja poznamka plne relevantna.


----------



## Strummer

toto som dneska dal do ineho threadu, tak to presuvam sem:

To, ze (takmer) vsetky byty vo vyskovkach doteraz boli predane je pekne, ale existuje niekde aspon priblizna statistika, KOMU boli predane?

Podla mojho nazoru islo v minimalne 50% o spekulativny dopyt "investorov" zo zahranicia, a na tom predsa nie je mozne zakladat akekolvek prognozy...

Dnes som si spravil okruznu prechadzku po Bratislave (bohuzial vybite baterky vo fotaku ) a rozmyslal nad tym, co tu minule pisal (okrem inych) Carbonkid o predpokladanej migracii strednej triedy z panelakov do novostavieb, a cim dalej mi tento scenar pripada nerealnejsi...aspon nie v masovom meritku. Ono si totiz treba uvedomit, ze najdolezitejsim faktorom pri stahovani je zvysenie kvality zivota. Skutocne si niekto mysli, ze prestahovanie sa z panelaku (napriklad v Ruzinove) do niektorej novostavby predstavuje tak vyrazne zvysenie kvality zivota, aby to ospravednilo niekolko milionovu investiciu??? V com? V konecnom dosledku ide o rovnaku kralikaren...susedov si clovek nevyberie, okolie je casto radovo horsie (Slovany, Obydick...). O layoute bytov v novostavbach sa ani nevyjadrujem...

Panelaky nie su len 12-poschodove monstra. Ak niekto byva vo (v podstate svojim sposobom "utulnom") 4-poschodovom panelaku v Ruzinove, Dubravke, Raci...tak si sakra rozmysli stahovanie do nejakeho masoveho monstra typu Koloseo, Eden Park, atd...

Carbonkid, keby si mal manzelku, a povedzme dve male deti, kde by si radsej byval? Vo velkom byte v starom mensom panelaku trebars na Strkovci, alebo na 15 poschodi v Slovanoch?

A suhlasim, ze zmenu mozu priniest projekty typu South City a Port, uvidime...


----------



## wuane

default said:


> ^^
> No ale pochopitelne wuane, ze vzhladom aj na cenu, o oceneni aktiva sa tu prave bavime. Alebo registrujes pretlak zaujemcov o novostavby s cenou nad 60 - 70k/m2? Pretoze v lacnejsom segmente tu de facto ziadny trh nie je.. Ak by bol, potom by bola tvoja poznamka plne relevantna.


Ja by som skor povedal ze bytov pre strednu vrstvu sa stavia dost,len su ohodnotene ako vysoky luxusny standard.Pochopim ak je draha Eurovea alebo Riverpark,alebo nieco hore na Vinohradoch,ale nerozumiem preco maju ceny ake maju v Troch veziach ,Slovanoch atd.Uvidime ake budu ceny v Trinity,Obidick,popripade Olympia.
Takto,myslim ze je dobre,ze sa postavili aj kvazi luxusnejsie byty,pretoze sa predali a este stale predavaju.Chyba by bola ak by sucasny dopit,ktory po nich je,nebol naplneny.Proste ak maju ludia chut vrazi 40mega do bytu,nech sa paci,a treba im dat na to priestor.
Ale nemam pocit nejakej velkej bubliny.Byty sa zatial predali,nemusi to trvat dlho,to je pravda,ale v sucasnosti sa pomalicky predavaju.Neviem ci ide vacsinovo o investicie,alebo tam realne bude niekto byvat,ale to je v podstate jedno.


----------



## wonderdax

Co sa tyka hypotek, neviem kolki z vas nejaku maju, ale 57.000 krone sa mi zda prestreleny udaj, to je hlupost i z pohladu bezpecneho uveru banky. Ked som si bral hypo ja, neslo viac ako 70%, musel som zalozit viac ako 120% zo sumy, stat mi prispel 2% mesacne k uroku, to je 5 rokov dozadu, plat som mal polovicny. Situacia sa meni kazdym pol rokom, vystavba oplyvnuje hypo co je dobre.

Okrem toho, drobna poznamka. Dnes sa da uver rozlozit az na 3o rokov co pri 3.95% je mesacne 11763 Sk. Ten isty uver na 1o rokov je za 25169 Sk. ( zdroj etrend.sk ). Takze ziadnych 57.000,- to by si splacal pouhe 4 roky.

Povedzme si co je 11 800,- v cistom ked kazdy z nas ma nejaku babku ci dedka, rodinu po ktorej ciastocne nieco zdedi, ked to prezeniem aj 20.000,- v cistom, ked su dvaja, jeden plat ide na hypo s dalsieho sa zije. Vidina deti miziva, muz sa musi posnazit, pracovat casto len pre prachy. Mam kamosa, co si kupil byt v tom istom datume ako ja, bol vacsi a drahsi, dodnes sa snazia splatit stavebko, aby mohli zacat plodit  . 

Podla mna priemerny Bratislavcan je slobodny s priatelkou, plat okolo 20.000,-. Nerobil by som ziadnu paniku, naozaj na to nie je dovod, trh vsetko vyriesi. Napadla ma kacirska otazka, naozaj bude Port a South City LOW END? 

:cheers:


----------



## milan11

Strummer said:


> Ak niekto byva vo (v podstate svojim sposobom "utulnom") 4-poschodovom panelaku v Ruzinove, Dubravke, Raci...tak si sakra rozmysli stahovanie do nejakeho masoveho monstra typu Koloseo, Eden Park, atd...
> 
> keby si mal manzelku, a povedzme dve male deti, kde by si radsej byval? Vo velkom byte v starom mensom panelaku trebars na Strkovci, alebo na 15 poschodi v Slovanoch?


Velmi dobry priklad, inac aj toto bol moj dovod na nadavanie slov. developerom.
Prednedavnom na tomto fore prebehla taka mala minianketa o ochote byvania na najvyssich poschodiach vo vyskovkach.
Zaujem takmer ziadny a aj ked sa to neda porovnat s nazorom celej populacie, velmi silno pochybujem, ze bol spraveny marketingovy prieskum trhu prave co sa tyka tohto hladiska.

Najma ak si uvedomime, ze cim vyssie poschodie, tym vyssia cena bytu.
Takze chcem vidiet tu skupinu ludi, ktora bude ochotna zaplatit za byt tolko, za co sa dal kupit slusny dom, ked napriklad, tak jednoduchsie povedane, len na vynesenie smeti budes tam a naspat potrebovat 82 poschodi


----------



## milan11

wonderdax said:


> Co sa tyka hypotek, neviem kolki z vas nejaku maju, ale 57.000 krone sa mi zda prestreleny udaj, to je hlupost i z pohladu bezpecneho uveru banky. Ked som si bral hypo ja, neslo viac ako 70%, musel som zalozit viac ako 120% zo sumy, stat mi prispel 2% mesacne k uroku, to je 5 rokov dozadu, plat som mal polovicny. Situacia sa meni kazdym pol rokom, vystavba oplyvnuje hypo co je dobre.
> 
> Okrem toho, drobna poznamka. Dnes sa da uver rozlozit az na 3o rokov co pri 3.95% je mesacne 11763 Sk. Ten isty uver na 1o rokov je za 25169 Sk. ( zdroj etrend.sk ). Takze ziadnych 57.000,- to by si splacal pouhe 4 roky.
> 
> Povedzme si co je 11 800,- v cistom ked kazdy z nas ma nejaku babku ci dedka, rodinu po ktorej ciastocne nieco zdedi, ked to prezeniem aj 20.000,- v cistom, ked su dvaja, jeden plat ide na hypo s dalsieho sa zije. Vidina deti miziva, muz sa musi posnazit, pracovat casto len pre prachy. Mam kamosa, co si kupil byt v tom istom datume ako ja, bol vacsi a drahsi, dodnes sa snazia splatit stavebko, aby mohli zacat plodit  .
> 
> Podla mna priemerny Bratislavcan je slobodny s priatelkou, plat okolo 20.000,-. Nerobil by som ziadnu paniku, naozaj na to nie je dovod, trh vsetko vyriesi. Napadla ma kacirska otazka, naozaj bude Port a South City LOW END?
> 
> :cheers:


Zrejme si ma nepochopil.
Nepoznam podmienky poskytovania uverov na Slovensku, preto som vychadzal z podmienok v zahranici.
57 000sk bol spolocny prijem dvoch ludi, zijucich v jednej domacnosti, ktori zarabaju priemernu mesacnu mzdu v Bratislave - 28 600sk.
Z toho vyplyva pre banku tzv. bezpecny uver v trojnasobnej vyske spolocneho rocneho prijmu - zhruba 2 mil.


----------



## Shob

Este je tu jeden velmi dolezity text v tejto suvislosti.

*Slovensko uprostred bytovej bubliny*
http://reality.etrend.sk/129805/byvanie/slovensko-uprostred-bytovej-bubliny


----------



## Renatka

milan11 said:


> Velmi dobry priklad, inac aj toto bol moj dovod na nadavanie slov. developerom.
> Prednedavnom na tomto fore prebehla taka mala minianketa o ochote byvania na najvyssich poschodiach vo vyskovkach.
> Zaujem takmer ziadny a aj ked sa to neda porovnat s nazorom celej populacie, velmi silno pochybujem, ze bol spraveny marketingovy prieskum trhu prave co sa tyka tohto hladiska.
> 
> ... zaujem o byvanie na najvyssich poschodiach bol takmer ziadny a to som sa pytala len tych, co tu debatuju, takze milovnikov mrakodrapov. Ako by dopadla anketa vonku, mezdi ostatnymi ludmi, asi este mensi zaujem. Vychadza mi to jedine na cloveka, slobodneho, pracujuceho od rana do vecera, dobre zarabajuceho (aby si ho mohol sam kupit), preferujuceho styl vsade autom ... do prirody, za sportom, do obchodov. Ale aj takych sa snad par najde , aby sme sa my ostatni mohli tesit z bohatej vystavby


----------



## Nido

ved ale aj ponuka byvania v nejakych vyssich poschodiach (teda vyssie nez 12te poschodie panelaku) je takmer ziadna


----------



## hurahura

no ja si osobne myslim, ze ceny klesat nebudu /iba ak stare zle panelakove byty na konci sidlisk petrzka, dubravka, dolnehony.... atd/ co vsak nastane bude ustalenie cien /nizsi rast/ a sirsi vyber, cize o 2 roky si budes moct vybrat za 3mil z ponuky dajme tomu 200 roznych bytov na rozdiel od dnesnych 50....

samozrejme suhlasim ze 100mio za byty v eurovei je nadhnotnotena cena a niekto bude o par rokov plakat ked to bude predavat

a k tej realnej kupnej sile... na slovensku netreba podcenovat cierne peniaze, realne platy su jedna vec ale mnozstvo ludi ma /z roznych zdrojov/ naozaj vela penazi ukrytych doslovne pod matracom a s bliziacim eurom bude rast panika ako tieto peniaze ulozit, zamenit... etc tak aby to nebolo danovemu uradu podozrive... 

dalsi faktor su peniaze slov. pracujucich v zahranici, co je cca 300 -400 tis ludi, ked mnohí z nich svoje /nie vzdy zdanene a priznane / prijmy investuju do nehnutelnosti na slovensku.


----------



## matiasmx

milan11 said:


> ci je realitna bublina v Ba alebo nie, nech si spravi nazor kazdy sam.


Super ze tato tema ma uz vlastny thread.. na zaciatok by som povedal ze Slovensko ma este stale nedostatok bytov ludia stale nemaju kde byvat takze dopit je urcite velky to ze to tu spekulativne skupuju zahranicne realitky to je tiez nie moc stastny fakt pre ludi ktori sa chystaju kupit byt.. 



hurahura said:


> no ja si osobne myslim, ze ceny klesat nebudu /iba ak stare zle panelakove byty na konci sidlisk petrzka, dubravka, dolnehony.... atd/ co vsak nastane bude ustalenie cien /nizsi rast/ a sirsi vyber, cize o 2 roky si budes moct vybrat za 3mil z ponuky dajme tomu 200 roznych bytov na rozdiel od dnesnych 50....


ano presne stymto sa apsolutne stotoznujem..



> samozrejme suhlasim ze 100mio za byty v eurovei je nadhnotnotena cena a niekto bude o par rokov plakat ked to bude predavat


tazko povedat ci je to nadhodnotene je to v podstate novy druh produktu ktory sme tu zatial nemali nemyslim si ze cena klesne tak aby na tom clovek stratil ..



> a k tej realnej kupnej sile... na slovensku netreba podcenovat cierne peniaze, realne platy su jedna vec ale mnozstvo ludi ma /z roznych zdrojov/ naozaj vela penazi ukrytych doslovne pod matracom a s bliziacim eurom bude rast panika ako tieto peniaze ulozit, zamenit... etc tak aby to nebolo danovemu uradu podozrive...
> 
> dalsi faktor su peniaze slov. pracujucich v zahranici, co je cca 300 -400 tis ludi, ked mnohí z nich svoje /nie vzdy zdanene a priznane / prijmy investuju do nehnutelnosti na slovensku.


suhlasim presne tak..


----------



## Sukino

*Ceny nehnuteľností rástli rýchlejšie ako reálne príjmy*



> Za predpokladu, že bude pokračovať pozitívny ekonomický vývoj na Slovensku, je pravdepodobné, že silný rast úverov domácnostiam bude pokračovať aj v tomto roku.
> 
> Ako ďalej informovala Národná banka Slovenska (NBS), objem poskytnutých úverov bude do veľkej miery závisieť od ďalšieho vývoja cien nehnuteľností.
> 
> "Minimálne v roku 2007 bol rast cien nehnuteľností ťahúňom vysokého rastu objemu úverov," konštatovala centrálna banka. Dôležitý bude podľa NBS aj vzťah cien nehnuteľností k príjmom obyvateľstva a cenám za podnájom.
> 
> Na druhej strane, nárast cien nehnuteľností môže spôsobiť, že pre domácnosti bude výhodnejšie si byt prenajať ako kúpiť, čo by mohlo znížiť dopyt po úveroch. Na pokles dopytu bude mať podľa NBS vplyv aj prebiehajúca svetová finančná kríza. Rast cien dlhodobých zdrojov sa môže preniesť na úročenie úverových produktov.
> 
> Pokles hodnoty finančných aktív domácností môže negatívne ovplyvniť dôveru obyvateľstva v ich finančnú situáciu a tým aj ochotu zadlžovať sa.
> 
> Výrazný vplyv na dopyt po úveroch v roku 2007 mal vývoj na trhu nehnuteľností, keď rast cien rezidenčných nehnuteľností nútil domácnosti brať si väčší objem úverov na financovanie ich kúpy. Rast cien nehnuteľností bol vyšší ako rast reálnych príjmov.
> 
> "Vznikal tak určitý časový tlak na domácnosti, aby si nehnuteľnosť zaobstarali pri ešte relatívne nižších cenách," informovala NBS. Časť dopytu tvorili aj špekulatívne nákupy, keď vysoký rast cien robil z nehnuteľností zaujímavé aktívum na investovanie.
> 
> Vo väčšine krajov mimo Bratislavského kraja sa podľa centrálnej banky zlepšila ekonomická situácia, čo sa prejavilo na ochote bánk financovať domácnosti. Medziročne vyššia dostupnosť úverov sa prejavila aj na vyššom raste cien nehnuteľností.
> 
> K rastu financovania bývania prispievala aj skutočnosť, že pre domácnosti bolo výhodnejšie zobrať si úver a nehnuteľnosť kúpiť ako platiť podnájom. Splátka úveru spolu s dodatočnými nákladmi spojenými s nehnuteľnosťou boli v roku 2007 nižšie ako ceny podnájmu.
> 
> Trhu s úvermi domácnostiam v roku 2007 naďalej dominovali tri najväčšie banky. Ich podiel na celkovom stave úverov predstavoval na konci roka 2007 viac ako 60 %. Na absolútnom náraste v roku 2007 bol ich podiel 70-percentný. Domácnosti podobne ako v minulých rokoch mali záujem najmä o úvery na bývanie. Tie medziročne stúpli o 30 %, pričom na tomto raste mali dominantný podiel tri najväčšie banky.
> 
> Viaceré banky pri financovaní bývania naďalej preferovali klasické hypotekárne úvery. Výrazne však stúpal aj objem iných úverov na bývanie. V rámci stavebného sporenia sa potvrdil trend z minulých rokov, keď rástli najmä medziúvery.


----------



## Sukino

*Trh s bývaním zaťahuje brzdu od západu*



> Kým v niektorých mestách sa byty len zobúdzajú a ceny stále rastú, v Bratislave a Žiline už aj klesajú
> 
> Slovenský trh s bývaním sa v niektorých oblastiach blíži ku kulminačnému bodu. Zhodujú sa na tom analytici, realitní agenti i bankári. TREND pred vyše mesiacom vo svojej analýze ukázal, že Slovensku, najmä jeho hlavnému mestu hrozí realitná bublina. Hovoria o tom ukazovatele porovnávajúce priemerné príjmy a trh prenájmov s aktuálnymi cenami bytov. O čo rýchlejšie sa bude bublina ďalej nafukovať, o to prudšie môže byť jej prasknutie.
> 
> Najnovšie čísla mapujúce ceny bytov v jednotlivých regiónoch za prvé tri tohtoročné mesiace naznačujú, že napríklad v Bratislave či Žiline sa rast začína zmierňovať. Navyše, rozdiel medzi inzerovanými cenami a tými, za ktoré si bývalý a nový majiteľ skutočne tľapnú, sa opatrne zväčšuje.
> 
> Ponuka a realita
> 
> Generálny sekretár Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska (NARKS) Martin Lazík je presvedčený, že z medziročného pohľadu cítiť ku koncu prvého štvrťroka najmä dozvuky prudkého nárastu z druhej polovice minulého roka. Začiatok tohto sa už nesie v znamení iného trendu. „V Bratislave vidno zo štatistík za január až marec stagnáciu – podľa lokality a typu bytu štvrťročný nárast o percento-dve, ale aj pokles o tri až päť percent,“ prezrádza M. Lazík. Naopak, v Prešove či Košiciach rástli ceny v tomto období o zhruba desatinu.
> 
> „Trh je presvedčený, že toto je vrchol cien starých bratislavských bytov, kým nové ešte stále majú priestor na rast,“ potvrdzuje medvediu realitnú náladu konzultant agentúry Lexxus Filip Žoldák. Ceny dlho rástli rýchlejšie ako príjmy a „niekde sa to muselo zastaviť“. Podľa neho sa staršie byty dostali na úroveň, že sú po pripočítaní nákladov na potrebnú rekonštrukciu rovnako drahé ako porovnateľné nové byty. Tú môžu ťažko prekročiť.
> 
> Podobná ako v Bratislave je situácia aj v Žiline – riaditeľ tamojšej realitnej agentúry Licitor Patrik Kurimský konštatuje, že ceny starších bytov sa zastavili a držia sa vysoko. No tento rok na trh príde viacero nových projektov s cenami 40- až 50-tisíc korún za štvorcový meter, a preto „asi zamieria dole“. V súčasnosti Žilinčania ponúkajú staršie byty okolo úrovne 35-tisíc Sk/m2.
> 
> M. Lazík upozorňuje, že okrem pribrzdenia rastu priniesol tento rok aj výraznú segmentáciu ponuky. Rozdiel medzi cenami bytov po rekonštrukcii a v pôvodnom stave je tri- až päťtisíc korún za štvorec.
> 
> Veľké oči
> 
> Podľa riaditeľa bratislavskej agentúry Bond Petra Danihela vznikla paradoxná situácia, že ponúkané ceny bytov síce stúpajú, no predaj sa výrazne spomalil: „Tempo predaja sa znižuje, čo sa prejaví na cenách s oneskorením,“ vysvetľuje. Aj M. Lazík potvrdzuje, že ponukové ceny ešte zďaleka neznamenajú sumy peňazí, ktoré sa za byty aj skutočne vyplatia. Rozdiel medzi inzerovanou a transakčnou cenou je podľa neho od dvoch do desať percent. Tendencia? Oproti minulosti vidno posun k vyššej zľave.
> 
> Kliknutím tabuľku zväčšíte.
> 
> Čoraz väčšiu časť ponúk na trhu tvoria byty, ktoré sa inzerujú niekoľko mesiacov. Ich predaj zjavne neponáhľa. Buď ide o testovacie ponuky špekulantov, ktorí v bytoch nebývajú a len skúšajú, či by za ne nedostali vysnívané sumy. Alebo sa cena postupne znižuje, až kým sa nenájde záujemca. „Ľudia si to už všímajú, že cena časom môže aj klesnúť,“ hovorí zástupca NARKS.
> 
> Môže to ísť aj dole
> 
> Štatistiky teda zatiaľ prajú prognostikom ďalšieho cenového boomu, no obrat trendu už na trhu cítiť. M. Lazík vidí dôvod najmä v cenách, ktoré sú vyššie ako reálne možnosti Slovákov dychtivých po zmene bývania. Ľudia, ktorí chceli uložiť do nehnuteľností peniaze pred príchodom eura, sa „vybláznili“ v druhom polroku 2007, nenechávajú si to na poslednú chvíľu, vysvetľuje. Opakuje sa tak scenár z obdobia vstupu Slovenska do Európskej únie – pár mesiacov pred vstupom a po ňom trh vyčkával, aj teraz sa objemy výrazne znižujú.
> 
> P. Danihel ponúka iný scenár možného vývoja. Je presvedčený, že špekulatívne nákupy stále trvajú, pretože mnohí zákazníci si stále potrebujú uložiť do nehnuteľností prebytočnú korunovú hotovosť. „Odhadujem, že v Bratislave narastú ceny do konca roka ešte o 30 percent – davová psychóza nevychladne. Niekde to bude viac, ale niekde možno vôbec, závisí od lokality,“ uvažuje. Trh sa výrazne mení, klienti oproti minulosti predsa len viac zvažujú okolie, dopravnú dostupnosť a prostredie konkrétneho bytového domu.
> 
> Čo príde po eure? P. Danihel predpokladá, že ľudia sa budú chcieť opäť dostať k hotovosti a začnú nehnuteľnosti viac predávať. Môže sa potom stať, že sa ceny zastavia a najmä tí, ktorí kupovali na pôžičky, znervóznejú. Spustilo by to vlnu výpredajov.
> 
> Konkurenčné „štvorce“
> 
> „Ceny nespadnú na polovicu,“ ubezpečuje M. Lazík. O niečo však klesnúť môžu. Dôvodom je najmä rastúca ponuka nových bytov, ktoré sa predávajú za iba o niečo vyššie ceny. V Bratislave by v tomto roku mali prísť na trh tri projekty s viac ako tisíc bytmi a vyše desať ďalších, ktoré ich ponúknu niekoľko stoviek. Pôjde pritom o nižší až stredný cenový segment, teda úroveň okolo 60-tisíc Sk/m2. Konkurovať petržalským panelákom si napríklad dáva za cieľ developerská spoločnosť Cresco, ktorá chce tento rok rozostavať svoj projekt novej polyfunkčnej štvrte South City na konci najväčšieho slovenského sídliska. Plánom je poslať v prvej várke na trh 1 500 bytových jednotiek. Ak bude developer postupovať podobne ako pri rozostavanom projekte Tri veže v širšom centre, kde pri kúpe bytu zákazníkovi stačí dvadsaťpercentná splátka, pričom zvyšok sa dopláca až po dokončení bytu, nebude pre Petržalčanov problém ani čakanie na postavenie nového domova.
> 
> Pripravuje sa aj výstavba stoviek bytov v lacnejších lokalitách, ako je napríklad Východná stanica medzi Račou a Vajnormi, Lamač, Devínska Nová Ves či okolie letiska. Tie by sa mali predávať na úrovni dnešných bratislavských cien starších bytov v Rači alebo vo Vrakuni.
> 
> F. Žoldák je presvedčený, že starším bratislavským sídliskám bude najtvrdšou konkurenciou výstavba zón rodinných domov za Bratislavou. V okolí Senca, Stupavy alebo Rusoviec pripravujú developeri pozemky pre tisíce rodinných domov. Pri cenách šesť až sedem miliónov korún za rodinný dom aj s pozemkom si splní sen o raňajkách v tráve čoraz viac obyvateľov sídlisk, čo prinesie na trh opäť viac starších bytov.
> 
> Menej je viac
> 
> Zabrzdenie trhu sa dotýka najviac realitných agentúr. No nie preto, že by mali záujem na prudkom raste cien, ako tvrdia kritici. Hoci nižšími cenami prichádzajú o možné provízie, cenový rozdiel je malý na to, aby im výraznejšie ovplyvňoval zisky, odmieta kritické hlasy zástupca NARKS. Pre agentúry je podľa neho lepšie, keď trh funguje a radšej sa uskutoční päť transakcií za nižšie ceny ako jedna za vysokú sumu.
> 
> Čo očakávané zníženie objemov obchodov podľa M. Lazíka prinesie, bude užitočné prečistenie realitného trhu. Zmiznú z neho často „obývačkové“ realitné kancelárie, ktoré sa v ostatných rokoch vyrojili vďaka množstvu transakcií a dostatku práce. „Nie je predsa možné, aby v Rimavskej Sobote, kde sa takmer nič nepredáva, fungovalo osem realitiek,“ myslí si Martin Lazík.
> 
> Pohľad späť
> 
> Ponukové ceny starých bytov sa podľa cenovej mapy nehnuteľností (CMN), ktorej štatistiky plnia členovia Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska v prvom štvrťroku tohto roka oproti rovnakému obdobiu vlaňajška opäť číselne prudko zdvihli. Priemerný petržalský trojizbový byt napríklad za rok do marca 2008 zdražel o 35 percent a predávajúci ho ponúkali za zhruba 50 800 korún za štvorcový meter.
> 
> Najvýraznejšie v rovnakom období stúp- la cena takéhoto bytu v Prešovskom okrese – o takmer 90 percent, v Košiciach skoro o 80 percent. Vyše 50-percentné zdraženie zaznamenali v okresoch Banská Bystrica a Nitra. No ide o regióny, kde sa ceny na začiatku vlaňajška pohybovali nízko – v Prešove na 15 600 korunách a v Košiciach na úrovni mierne nad 19-tisíc korún za štvorcový meter. Znamenalo to zhruba milión a štvrť, respektíve poldruha milióna korún za byt s rozlohou 80 štvorcových metrov. V súčasnosti ich predávajúci inzerujú za takmer dvojnásobok. Medziročný rast tam len dobiehal za- ostávanie za cenami v žiadanejších regiónoch Slovenska.
> 
> Ostatné mestá už rastú oveľa pomalšie. Najlepším príkladom je Žilina, ktorá štatisticky vykázala podobne ako Trnava alebo Bratislava tretinový medziročný rast cien starších bytov. Pritom vlani bola spolu s Košicami slovenským lídrom nad 50-percentnou hranicou. O niečo rýchlejšie v porovnaní s trojizbovými bytmi rástli vo všetkých regiónoch ponukové ceny menších bytov. No štatistiky nie sú celkom porovnateľné, keďže najčerstvejšie údaje podľa CMN hovoria o pohybe cien v okresoch, kým vlaňajšie čísla Národnej banky Slovenska vykazujú zdražovanie podľa krajov. Ako hovorí Mikuláš Cár z centrálnej banky, dosiaľ nemajú presné údaje o vývoji slovenského realitného trhu v prvom štvrťroku. Dostupné predbežné čísla hovoria o spomalení rastu cien bývania vo všetkých slovenských krajoch.


----------



## michal_x

*tak, tak*



Nido said:


> ono oproti planovanym terminom sa pomaly kazda stavba posunie, obdobne na tom bol aj Cubicon, co stavaju rovno pod intrakmi, kedysi daavno sa hovorilo o zaciatku na jesen 2006, potom to presunuli na jar 2007, kym dostali povolenia a zacali stavat, tak z jari bol august 2007.. to len ako priklad


uplne suhlasim, ved som to tam niekde spomenul (mozno nepriamo), ten konkretny projekt spominam len v nadvaznosti na nejake prispevky predtym. Kludne by sa mohli spomenut projekty ako Panorama City a pod. a nikto by nemohol namietat.


----------



## charonme

*bublina praska...*

bolo by zaujimave pozbierat viacero pripadov novostavieb, kde ceny prave zacinaju klesat (napr. vo forme "dopredaja" s "akciou" a pod.). napadlo mi to, pretoze som prave nasiel toto:









ok, nejake dalsie "akcie" a "zlavy":
Bjornsonova, -14%
Opoj, -10%
znova Opoj -10%
Piestany, -5% akcia asi skoncila pred 3 tyzdnami?
Marianka -7%
nejaka vila v Stupave
Bratislava, Lanova
residence tower ma uvedene "zlavy" uz dost dlho, neviem ci sa to pocita ked je to uz davno a ani nezacali stavat


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^

Kokso, dopredaj s akciou. :lol:


----------



## pt82

to ružinovské centrum = rucen je celkom zaujmavé, ale iba do doby keď sa pozreš von oknom, a uvidíš stenu octopusu. :cheers:


----------



## charonme

*vyhlad na stenu octopusu*



pt82 said:


> keď sa pozreš von oknom, a uvidíš stenu octopusu.


 stena octopusu este nie je taka hrozna, a vidno ju len z jedneho bytu (A1), aj to len z miniokienka satniku. Z bytov B3, B2, B1, A3, A2, A1 je na vychod vyhlad na bajkalsku a (snad) buduce stavenisko olympie, z bytov B5, B1, A4, A5, A1 je na zapad vyhlad na garazovy dom a mraziarensku a asi vidno aj octopus. Z B3, B4 a B5 je vyhlad na juh na priemyselnu ul. (lidl a najvyssi kontrolny urad)


----------



## default

Ak by este niekoho napadlo verit v svetle zajtrajsky.



> "Začiatkom roka sa trojizbový byt nedal kúpiť pod 3,5 milióna korún. Dnes máme v ponuke aj objekty za 3,1 milióna,“ hovorí Martin Valušek z bratislavskej realitnej kancelárie Graft.





> Aj podľa správy Národnej banky Slovenska boli byty v prvom kvartáli tohto roka takmer o sedem percent drahšie ako v poslednom štvrťroku 2007, medziročne zdraželi takmer o štvrtinu. Začiatkom jari však prišiel zlom. "Na trhu je málo kupujúcich a nie sú ochotní za staré byty platiť také vysoké sumy. Čakajú, že ceny pôjdu dole,“ hovorí Valušek. Pokles cien v Starom Meste nezaznamenal, zlacneli však byty prakticky vo všetkých sídliskových častiach.
> Najvýraznejšie sa zlacňovanie prejavilo pri väčších bytoch, dole šli aj ceny žiadanejších jedno- a dvojizbových bytov.


*Trh dosiahol svoj strop, byty zlacneli.*


----------



## Sukino

Also see this: "Take advantage of the 2007 prices"
http://www.apartmanyhrabovo.sk/apartmany-hrabovo/cennik/


----------



## Sukino

*http://www.peknebyty.sk*

Notice how all the smallest flats are sold while only few of the bigger ones are. This is quite common.


----------



## default

^^
I know about much better one following this fact
(Conclusion: new built flats are extremely overpriced so people with living demand are forced by the market to buy much smaller flats than they need - which are cheaper in absolute numbers, but expensive in relative, and bigger flats are remaining out of spotlight and there will be extremely tought to sell them whenever)


----------



## Yury

guys, keeping in mind the recent revaluation of Slovak koruna in relation to Euro, has there been (expected to be) any changes to the real estate prices? By the way, are there any more readjustments planned for the currency before the Euro is introduced?


----------



## default

So-called central parity was revaluated for 2nd time already (2007 and 2008) to the 30.126 SKK/€ level and it's very probable that will be final conversion rate to be set on 8th of July 2008 by european authorities. Market hardly believe there will be another revaluation - that's no reason for that.
Influence on real estate prices? Strong koruna raised the prices expressed in € (for example 5mil. SKK throught rate of 34 is 147.000€, but through rate 30 = 166.700€). After dual-prices-period (3Q - 4Q 2008) prices will be easier to compare with prices in f.e. Vienna, and the bubble will be much more obvious.
For investors, they will just rely on capitalization growth of their equities (realties), support effect of koruna appreciation will not be available anymore.


----------



## Yury

I see, thanks default :cheers:


----------



## milan11

Takze konecne normalny triezvy pohlad na situaciu



> Ceny nehnuteľností sa dostávajú do normálu
> Bratislava 9. júna (TASR) - Daniela Rážová je predsedníčkou predstavenstva slovenskej Asociácie realitných maklérov (ARM). TASR poskytla rozhovor o poklese cien starších bytov, vplyvu prijatia meny euro v Slovenskej republike na ceny nehnuteľností a o aktuálnej situácii na realitnom trhu.
> 
> -Odkedy ste zaznamenali pokles cien starších bytov v SR?-
> 
> Výraznejší pokles cien nastal pred mesiacom - mesiacom a pol. Bol spôsobený najmä tým, že na začiatku roka, v januári, stúpli veľmi prudko ceny najmä v Bratislave. Tie ceny narástli neúmerne vysoko a umelo. Pokles neznamená generálny pokles cien nehnuteľností, ale súvisí práve s prudkým nárastom na začiatku roku. Teraz sa ceny dostávajú do normálu.
> 
> -Súvisí nárast cien nehnuteľností a potom ich pokles s prechodom SR na menu euro?-
> 
> Určite to súvisí s laickým prijatím informácie o prechode na euro, pretože k prudkému rastu cien prišlo len pri starých nehnuteľnostiach, a tie predávajú laici, verejnosť. Tento sekundárny trh nehnuteľností sa správa davovo. *Ľudia stanovujú ceny svojich nehnuteľností podľa ceny, ako má ich sused, podľa cien v novinách.* K nárastu cien došlo len veľmi umelo. Podľa mňa to súvisí s prijatím eura.
> 
> -Očakávate pokles cien aj rodinných domov?-
> 
> Tam bude skôr situácia súvisieť s ponukou a dopytom na trhu, pretože domy a pozemky boli doteraz pomerne nedostatkový tovar, takže ich ceny boli vyššie. V rámci Bratislavy nie je veľa voľných pozemkov, kde by sa mohlo ešte stavať. Predpokladám, že ceny v Bratislave sa udržia, ale prichádza na trh veľké množstvo satelitných mestečiek, veľkých projektov aj s rodinnými domami, kde ide o stovky bytov aj rodinných domov. To môže, samozrejme, výrazne ovplyvniť aj ceny domov v Bratislave.
> 
> -Aký je predpoklad cien po zavedení eura v SR? Máte signály zo zahraničia?-
> 
> Predpoklady sa nedajú na Slovensku veľmi presne prognózovať. Rozprávali sme sa s agentúrami napríklad na Cypre, po prijatí eura sa tam jemne zvýšili ceny nehnuteľností, ale nie pred prijatím. Tento rok ako keby určí, či ceny stúpnu, alebo klesnú, podľa toho ako ľudia zareagujú vôbec na informáciu pred prijatím eura. Ak teraz neúmerne zvýšime ceny, môže sa veľmi ľahko stať, že po prijatí eura ceny klesnú, pretože ľudia si nebudú môcť dovoliť byty a zopakuje sa situácia pred naším vstupom do Európskej únie. Ak sa situácia tento rok stabilizuje, tak cenová hladina môže pokojne zostať na rovnakej úrovni. Ak ceny veľmi znížime, môžu sa zvýšiť. Sú to ľudia, kto určí cenu.
> 
> -Bude Slovensko po prijatí eura stále zaujímavou krajinou pre developerov?-
> 
> Pre developerov určite, pretože je stále dopyt po novostavbách. Pre špekulatívnych individuálnych investorov, ktorí skupovali byty na obchodovanie, pre tých nie sme zaujímaví vyše roka.
> 
> -Je dostatočné tempo bytovej výstavby v rámci Slovenskej republiky?-
> 
> Štatistiky sa líšia, hovorí sa o desiatkach tisícov bytov, ktoré chýbajú na trhu. Myslím, že dopyt stále je, ale developeri alebo celkovo výstavba sa neorientuje na tú správnu cieľovú skupinu. Sú to určite príslušníci strednej vrstvy, ktorí si chcú kúpiť novú nehnuteľnosť do troch miliónov Sk (98.863,07 eura) až štyroch miliónov Sk (131.817,43 eura) s lepšími pridanými hodnotami. Sú to ľudia, ktorí majú povedzme naozaj príjem na jedného člena rodiny 20.000 Sk (659,09 eura) až 25.000 Sk (823,86 eura).
> 
> -V bratislavskej mestskej časti (MČ) Nové Mesto pribudli stovky bytov v projekte Koloseum, v MČ Petržalka sa pripravuje výstavba novej štvrte South City (Južné mesto). Ovplyvní masová bytová výstavba ceny bytov, môžu mierne klesnúť?-
> 
> Dôležitým aspektom okrem ponuky a dopytu je masová výstavba. Keď bude ponuka vyššia ako dopyt, určite sa to prejaví na cenách alebo na prístupe ku klientom. Klient bude dôležitejší, bude si môcť určovať čo si kúpi. Tomu sa bude určite prispôsobovať aj trh. Čo sa týka novostavieb, nepoznám klienta, ktorý by nechcel bývať v novom a krajšom byte. Ak developeri, ktorí prídu s masovou výstavbou, trafia cieľovú skupinu, tak očakávame skôr to, že klesnú ceny starých bytov. Len čo budú masové výstavby pred dokončením, ľudia začnú predávať svoje staré byty, bude ich veľa v ponuke, a nemusia ich ľahko predať, takže pôjdu s cenami dolu.
> 
> -V Bratislave sa stavajú aj luxusné byty, udržia si tieto byty svoju cenovú hladinu?-
> 
> *Téma luxusných bytov je veľmi aktuálna, pretože investori celkom precenili situáciu v Bratislave a precenili vôbec veľkosť cieľovej skupiny, ktorá je schopná kúpiť si takýto byt. Takže, už teraz mnohé luxusné výstavby majú problémy s predajom. Neviem, či pôjdu s cenou dolu, ale určite sa im to nepredáva ľahko*.
> 
> -V hlavnom meste a na celom Slovensku však stúpali ceny nehnuteľností už niekoľko rokov, nie je to len vecou súčasnosti. Čím si to vysvetľujete?-
> 
> Každú situáciu spôsobuje pomer dopytu a ponuky na trhu. Životná úroveň obyvateľstva vzrástla, ľudia sa omnoho ľahšie dostanú k hypotekárnym úverom, takže dopyt bol dlhodobo výrazne vyšší, ako bola ponuka, a to vyhnalo ceny vyššie.
> 
> -Výstavba nových bytov a rodinných domov sa posúva z bratislavského regiónu do Trnavy, Nitry, Žiliny. Bude väčšia výstavba aj v Prešove a Košiciach?-
> 
> Východ Slovenska je pre investorov momentálne veľmi zaujímavý. Myslím si, že najprv budú narasť ceny bytov v tých lokalitách a ostatných komerčných nehnuteľností a rodinných domov postupne.
> 
> - Ceny bytov a pozemkov boli pre niektoré slovenské rodiny také vysoké, že sa vysťahovali a kúpili byty či domy v Maďarsku a Rakúsku. Môže ich prilákať späť na Slovensko pokles cien nehnuteľností?-
> 
> Je známe, že nehnuteľnosti v Maďarsku alebo Rakúsku v prihraničných oblastiach sú naozaj lacnejšie. Kým sa asi nebudú stavať satelitné mestečká bližšie k Bratislave za podobné ceny, tí ľudia možno nebudú mať dôvod sa sťahovať. Je dôležité si uvedomiť, že žijú v cudzej krajine, a to má svoje plusy a mínusy.


http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/3918332/Ceny-nehnutelnosti-sa-dostavaju-do-normalu.html

To je presne do slova to, co sa tu snazim vysvetlit uz pol roka.
Takze opakujem este raz *Koniec rezidencnym vyskovkam v Bratislave.*
A chvalabohu za ruku trhu, ktora ukoncila premrstene sny nasich nenazranych developerov.


----------



## default

Ono mozno tie vyskovky postavia, ale zdaleka ich nakoniec nepredaju za taku cenu, ako si vysnivali. A ak raz budu ceny vo vyskovke a dobrej lokalite triezvo nastavene, vacsina trhu zahuci.


----------



## milan11

Problem s vyskovkami je ten, ze maju ovela vyssie stavebne naklady.
Cena bytov v nich sa nikdy nebude dat znizit na cenu bytov v obycajnej zastavbe.
Druha vec je, to co stale opakujem, ze generuju prilis vela m2 na velmi malej ploche.
Bratislava potrebuje presny opak. Radsej 5 Riverparkov ako jeden Aupark tower.


----------



## Kachle

^^ Preco prave aupark tower? To je office. Podla mna je lepsie, ak su kancelarie sustredene do mrakodrapov, aby viac miesta ostalo na byvanie a parky, aj doprava sa tak riesi lahsie (jedna stanica metra pokryje ovela viac ludi) . A tiez neviem, preco by nemali existovat ludia, co chcu byvat vyssie. Ak by som si mohol vybrat, tak radsej byvam vo vezi blizko centra ako v malej bytovke v Lamaci.


----------



## wuane

Kachle said:


> ^^ Preco prave aupark tower? To je office. Podla mna je lepsie, ak su kancelarie sustredene do mrakodrapov, aby viac miesta ostalo na byvanie a parky, aj doprava sa tak riesi lahsie (jedna stanica metra pokryje ovela viac ludi) . A tiez neviem, preco by nemali existovat ludia, co chcu byvat vyssie. Ak by som si mohol vybrat, tak radsej byvam vo vezi blizko centra ako v malej bytovke v Lamaci.


Uplny suhlas.


----------



## dvernik

Kachle said:


> ^^ Preco prave aupark tower? To je office. Podla mna je lepsie, ak su kancelarie sustredene do mrakodrapov, aby viac miesta ostalo na byvanie a parky, aj doprava sa tak riesi lahsie (jedna stanica metra pokryje ovela viac ludi) . A tiez neviem, preco by nemali existovat ludia, co chcu byvat vyssie. Ak by som si mohol vybrat, tak radsej byvam vo vezi blizko centra ako v malej bytovke v Lamaci.


Ja práve naopak, radšej bývam v malej bytovke v Lamači, do lesa 2 minúty pešo, okolo samé rodinné domy a stabilizované územie, pokojná lokalita  Do centra je to pomerne blízko (20 minút MHD). A pre deti je to určite lepšie bývanie ako vo veži blízko centra. Každému vyhovuje niečo iné.


----------



## 420

> Výraznejší pokles cien nastal pred mesiacom - mesiacom a pol. Bol spôsobený najmä tým, že na začiatku roka, v januári, stúpli veľmi prudko ceny najmä v Bratislave. Tie ceny narástli neúmerne vysoko a umelo. *Pokles neznamená generálny pokles cien nehnuteľností, ale súvisí práve s prudkým nárastom na začiatku roku. Teraz sa ceny dostávajú do normálu.*


cize sa nic nedeje :bash: len stale dookola bla bla bla blaaa 
uz nikdy nebude lacnejsie, iba platy stupnu. len tie zvasty okolo toho ako bude ked, keby....hno:


*milan11*
co takto zalozit antiskyscrapperthread :nuts:


----------



## 420

*milan11*

este raz som si precital tvoj prispevok...........dufam ze si odporca iba *rezidencnych* vyskoviek


----------



## matiasmx

milan11 said:


> Pretoze Blava je prilis maly trh na taky pocet vyskoviek. A ak ti nevadi sucastny stav sirsieho centra Blavy a si ochotny cakat 250 rokov na jeho zastavanie 100m vyskovkami, tak tato nasa debata je samozrejme uplne zbytocna.


Jaj chlapec moj no uz som sa nechcel k tejto teme vracat ale je legitimna a tak trochu aj k veci kedze sa tyka vyskoviek, takze aspon podla mna velkost mesta nie je alebo len malo je dvolezita skor je dvolezite to aby bol po takychto budovach "dopit"... a hlavne podla mna je sto tisic krat lepsie ked napr na m2 zastavas 100 000m2 do co najvecich visok s co najkrajsou architekturou ako zastavat vsetky lesi a luky v sirsom centre Bratislavi thats all..


----------



## futuros

Ja si myslím, že dôkazom existencie nadhodnotených cien realít v Bratislave je skutočnosť, že príliš veľa Developerov má problemy s ich financovaním.

Zoberme si napr. IPR Slovakia. Ten zjavne nemá peniaze, aby postaval skvelo Astóriu, podchod (viď článok spievajúce schody v SME), projekt na Račianskom Mýte (viď ten čas, viď ten hrozný plot) ... a to už ani nehovorím, ako dlho už sa chystajú rozbehnúť projekt prestavby železničnej stanice.

Ako ďaľší dôkaz existencie realitnej bubliny môžem spomenúť vývoj projektu* Veža rezidencií* (Residence Tower). Myslím, že toto je krásny príklad toho, keď chcel investor financovať stavbu z peňazí klientov (sám som chvíľu rozmýšlal o byte tam, aj som sa snimi rozprával), ale bohužial tie ceny, z ktorých zisk by vedel potlačiť aspoň stavbu projektu (viď ten škaredý žeriav, aby klienti nereptali) sú jednoducho predražené. A teraz je podľa aj problém ten, ako ten projekt rozbehnúť, dať nižšie ceny, ..., aby klienti, ktorí už zaplatili, moc nereptali. 

Každopádne, stav projektu Veža rezidencií nie je opretá o potrebné financie. Keby boli ceny prijateľnejšie ponuke/dopytu a normálnemu zisku, tak je projekt podľa mňa už aspoň z časti postavaný. Nie ako dnes. Dnes je to temno.


----------



## Sukino

I think there is place for only only or two high-rise/skyscraper residential projects in Bratislava. And it will be Panorama and ...


----------



## carbonkid

milan11 said:


> Pretoze Blava je prilis maly trh na taky pocet vyskoviek.


...a slovensky trh je zase prilis maly pre tretieho mobilneho operatora 

...podla mna Bratislava nie je maly trh a buduci bratislavsky 'downtown' bude plny zivota  realne mzdy rastu, nezamestnanost klesa, ekonomika rekordne rastie, ludia bohatnu...ja to urcite nevidim nejak cierne  keby sme boli v nejakej vaznej recesii alebo by sme mali negativny vyhlad co sa buducnosti tyka, tak by som sa bal...ale takto nie...

uz som to parkrat pisal...projekty na trh budu prichadzat postupne...mame tu len par velkych developerov a do novych projektov sa pustaju len ak su tie predchadzajuce uspesne...napriklad trigranit postavil polus a MT I...prenajalo sa...postavil MT II...prenajalo sa...dokoncuje lakeside, do ktoreho budu prichadzat najomcovia...ak sa naplni len spolovice, tak stavia dalej...a nepochybujem o tom, ze bude stavat este tento rok...

...podobne postupuju aj ostatni developeri...stavia sa postupne a na etapy...prinajhorsom dojde k nejakemu omeskaniu, ale to je v ba normalne 

...ja sa o bratislavske vyskovky a vystavbu v centre neobavam...nabrezie a 'downtown' nepochybne budu tymi najlepsimi adresami...a vacsina vyskoviek ma byt prave tam

neuspech podla mna hrozi skor ohlasenym megaprojektom...south city, port, megaprojekt od opery hned pri porte, pharos business port od hrivisu, nove vajnory...vsetky chcu priniest statisice m2 novych bytov a kancelarii...a to by uz naraz bolo privelke susto...ale najhorsie co sa moze stat je, ze tam kde su dnes polia budu tie polia este o par rokov dlhsie 



milan11 said:


> A ak ti nevadi sucastny stav sirsieho centra Blavy a si ochotny cakat 250 rokov na jeho zastavanie 100m vyskovkami, tak tato nasa debata je samozrejme uplne zbytocna.


...tak je to daleko od idealneho stavu, ale to sa da napisat v podstate na vsetky mesta 

rozhodne by sa mesto nemalo kompletne zastavat za 10-15 rokov...malo by sa stavat postupne a na urovni...tak aby to co sa dokonci bolo pekne aj o par rokov/desatroci

mne by nevadilo, keby sa napriklad zimny pristav najblizsich 20 rokov nemenil...kludne by tam mohla byt vyhlasena stavebna uzavera...a podobne napriklad aj medzi starym mostom a apollom...treba nechat nejake volne miesta na vystavbu aj nasim vnukom 

keby som bol sebecky, tak by som si zelal kompletne zastavanie bratislavy 3podlaznou vystavbou, nech je hned cela pekna...ale nie som!!! 

edit: no dobre troska som 



Sukino said:


> I think there is place for only only or two high-rise/skyscraper residential projects in Bratislava. And it will be Panorama and ...


Bill Gates vraj kedysi daaavno prehlasil, ze 640kB pamate by malo stacit naozaj kazdemu...takze pozor na vyroky v podobnom duchu


----------



## milan11

carbonkid said:


> neuspech podla mna hrozi skor ohlasenym megaprojektom...south city, port, megaprojekt od opery hned pri porte, pharos business port od hrivisu, nove vajnory...vsetky chcu priniest statisice m2 novych bytov a kancelarii..


Tak Carbi, tu sa tak ako zvycajne znova nezhodneme.
Ja naopak si myslim, ze South City aj Port, ak pridu s normalnymi cenami, sa vypredaju okamzite. Dokonca tieto projekty su schopne znova nastartovat realitny boom.

Ak porovnam 4 mil. Irsko s 5 mil. Slovenskom, tak, ako som tu niekde pisal, v irsku zacala neuveritelna recesia. 
Ta ale prisla po 10-15 rokoch intenzivnej vystavby, ked sa kazdorocne v priemere stavalo 70 000 domov a bytov. Rocne. 
Minuly rok sa dokonca dokoncilo 90 000 domov a bytov. 
Takze ten dopyt tu pre Slovensko a Blavu urcite je. 
Len treba nastavit rozumnu cenovu politiku. Inac, len taka pikoska, v 1.5 mil. Dubline sa za tu dobu nepostavila *ani jedna vyskova budova *


A teraz nieco pre Kachle-o.
Vyska budov v Tokyu bola obmedzena castymi zemetraseniami. 
A Tokyo prislo s projektom vystavby 1 500m vysokej budovy. A nie je to kvoli prestizi, ale kvoli nedostatku priestoru.

Inac sa vzdy musim smiat, ked pocujem u nas pojem ''downtown''.
Toto pomenovanie vzniklo na zaklade oznacenia neobyvanej, alebo velmi malo obyvanej stvrti mesta. 
Zvycajne to byvali doky, alebo pristavy v mestach, ktore kedysi boli na ich okrajoch, ale s postupnym rozsirovanim miest sa napokon vyskytli v sirsom centre. 
Mesto ako sa rozrastalo, postupne tieto doky obrastalo ale preklad tovaru a hlavny pristav z nich vymyzol, ako obchod postupne rastol a kapacity tychto pristavov uz nestihali a preto sa prekladiska zacali budovat vo vacsej vzdialenosti od miest. 
Tym padom ale tieto stare pristavy chatrali az ich nakoniec objavili developeri, ktori v nich nasli vyborny potencial, kedze centrum z historickeho hladiska sa burat a rozsirovat do vysky nemohlo.
Takze pojmy ako downtown Povazia alebo Bratislavy ma vzdy rozosmeju 

Postnem ti tu fotku Londyna, aby si mal predstavu o meste, ktore bojuje zufalo o kazdy m2 a vyskovky pre to mesto nie su prestizou, ale vychodiskom z nudze.


----------



## wuane

^^Preco bojuju o kazdy m2?ved tam vidim kopec placu,mozno 2km od centra.Neviem ake su to suradnice,ale je tam taky holy zeleny vrsok,pripomina mi to uplne BA.:nuts:Len v BA sa to uz pomali zaplna stavbami.


----------



## milan11

Wuane obvod okruhu Londyna ma 250 km. Maju tam mnozstvo vyborne zachovanych parkov a najvacsi z nich je rozlohovo vacsi ako zastavana Bratislava. Lepsie si pozri zastavbu a najdi mi tam volny priestor na budovu.
Inac ta fotka znacne skresluje. Vnutorny Londyn je niekolkokrat vacsi ako cela Blava, a tebe sa zdaju jeho hranice vzdusne iba 2 km.
Moze to byt park a ten obrazok nebol robeny z geografickeho stredu Londyna.


----------



## Kachle

^^ Londyn mi ako mesto zufalo bojujuce o kazdy m2 nepripada, zelene aj lowrise je tam dost. Ja som vsak napisal, ze nedostatok priestoru je sice faktor, ale nie jediny a casto ani najdolezitejsi. Keby to bolo iba o nedostatku miesta, tak v Tokyu, Mexico City, San Paulo, Nairobi, Lagose apod. uz stoja stovky 500m stavieb.

Pre Tokyo bol vypracovany aj 3000m vysoky projekt, ale ten sa tak skoro, ak vobec niekedy, nezrealizuje. Ani ten 1500m nebude, pretoze na to neboli peniaze. Ale v Dubaji peniaze na 880m budovu su, preto sa stavia. Saudi maju projekt na milu vysoku vezu. Ide tam o priestor? Zjavne nie.
Ak sa Japonsko znova rastovo nabudi, tak sa najdu aj investori pre megastavby, a uz nebude ani problem so zemetraseniami (to je o tych technologiach, ktore su uz aj dnes a boli aj pred rokmi). 

V BA sa budu stavat bytove vyskove stavby podla toho, ako sa budu predavat tie prve na trhu. Najma Panorama City bude rozhodovat o tom, ci sa rezidencne mrakodrapy v BA uchytia v blizkej buducnosti. A myslim, ze na nabrezi je stale priestor aj na kancelarske vyskovky, ibaze sa je potrebne pozriet aj na prenajimatelov. A ti vacsinou setria, tak sa hrnu do zump, ako je Galvany BC, kde je na prd dostupnost, MHD a stravovanie, ale stoji to realtivne malo. 

Nedostatok miesta samozrejme vplyva na tvar mesta, napr. letiska na umelych ostrovoch atd., neznamena to vsak, ze tam, kde je pomerne vela miesta, sa nemoze stavat do vysky. Vyska stavieb nie je o funkcii s jednou premennou (nedostatok miesta), a toto je viacmenej vsetko, o com tu cely cas pisem.


----------



## Wizzard

Kachle said:


> A ti vacsinou setria, tak sa hrnu do zump, ako je Galvany BC, kde je na prd dostupnost, MHD a stravovanie, ale stoji to realtivne malo.


Chceš tvrdiť že Galvaniho je nejaká zlá a lacná lokalita? A ja som si myslel že je to prestížna adresa, keď tam sídlia také firmy ako HP, Soitron, Softip, NESS, Datalan a pod.


----------



## wuane

^^
^^
Kachle,ako by si mi z duse prehovaral.Suhlasim s kazdym pismenom.


----------



## default

Wizzard said:


> Chceš tvrdiť že Galvaniho je nejaká zlá a lacná lokalita? A ja som si myslel že je to prestížna adresa, keď tam sídlia také firmy ako HP, Soitron, Softip, NESS, Datalan a pod.


Nerad by som ta sklamal ale ano, Galvaniho a okolie je zla a lacna lokalita so zlou dopravou, spustnutymi priemyselnymi arealmi a robotnickymi ubytovnami. Snad jedine pozitivum je shopping mall, inak by to tam bolo odpisane nadobro.
A ano, aj firmy ako HP atd. si vedia zratat pomer cena/performance. Je jasne, ze spolocnosti, ktore musia mat reprezentativne sidlo sa tam neukazu (napr. taky McKinsey by tam nesiel ani zaboha, ale zatial tusim nie je v Bratislave vobec :lol:, alebo Ernts&Young a vsetci kravatovi panaci), ale IT, outsourceri, spotrebne tovary, vselijake logistiky - preco by sa trepali do centra a za drahsie? Byvat tam je o drzku - ale robit biznis - preco nie. A tak stavaju a prenajimaju a vsetci su stastni.


----------



## Wizzard

default said:


> Nerad by som ta sklamal ale ano, Galvaniho a okolie je zla a lacna lokalita so zlou dopravou, spustnutymi priemyselnymi arealmi a robotnickymi ubytovnami. Snad jedine pozitivum je shopping mall, inak by to tam bolo odpisane nadobro.
> A ano, aj firmy ako HP atd. si vedia zratat pomer cena/performance. Je jasne, ze spolocnosti, ktore musia mat reprezentativne sidlo sa tam neukazu (napr. taky McKinsey by tam nesiel ani zaboha, ale zatial tusim nie je v Bratislave vobec :lol:, alebo Ernts&Young a vsetci kravatovi panaci), ale IT, outsourceri, spotrebne tovary, vselijake logistiky - preco by sa trepali do centra a za drahsie? Byvat tam je o drzku - ale robit biznis - preco nie. A tak stavaju a prenajimaju a vsetci su stastni.


Zrejme máš pravdu. Tiež sa mi táto lokalita zdala ako nie moc dostupná a dobre umiestnená, ale zrejme vyrástla práve preto, že je tam Avion. A zase nie všetci potrebujú byť v centre a takým ako HP a spol to zrejme vyhovuje. Napríklad si neviem predstaviť, že by som pracoval vo výklade v Astoria Palace, kde sídli Ernst and Young. Myslím že si celkom dobre popísal firmy, ktoré sa radšej presťahujú na Galvaniho  Ja som rád že sme sa presťahovali práve na Galvaniho, a to hlavne preto, že sa môžem trochu "zviezť" na tom, že tam sídli aj HP, ktorých považujem za dosť dobrých vo svojom odbore a sú mi tak trochu vzorom.


----------



## michal_x

*ktory bude dalsi?*



futuros said:


> Ja si myslím, že dôkazom existencie nadhodnotených cien realít v Bratislave je skutočnosť, že príliš veľa Developerov má problemy s ich financovaním.
> 
> Zoberme si napr. IPR Slovakia. Ten zjavne nemá peniaze, aby postaval skvelo Astóriu, podchod (viď článok spievajúce schody v SME), projekt na Račianskom Mýte (viď ten čas, viď ten hrozný plot) ... a to už ani nehovorím, ako dlho už sa chystajú rozbehnúť projekt prestavby železničnej stanice.
> 
> Ako ďaľší dôkaz existencie realitnej bubliny môžem spomenúť vývoj projektu* Veža rezidencií* (Residence Tower). Myslím, že toto je krásny príklad toho, keď chcel investor financovať stavbu z peňazí klientov (sám som chvíľu rozmýšlal o byte tam, aj som sa snimi rozprával), ale bohužial tie ceny, z ktorých zisk by vedel potlačiť aspoň stavbu projektu (viď ten škaredý žeriav, aby klienti nereptali) sú jednoducho predražené. A teraz je podľa aj problém ten, ako ten projekt rozbehnúť, dať nižšie ceny, ..., aby klienti, ktorí už zaplatili, moc nereptali.
> 
> Každopádne, stav projektu Veža rezidencií nie je opretá o potrebné financie. Keby boli ceny prijateľnejšie ponuke/dopytu a normálnemu zisku, tak je projekt podľa mňa už aspoň z časti postavaný. Nie ako dnes. Dnes je to temno.


tusim je tu banka, ktora ma na taketo projekty "nos"  som zvedavy, ktory bude dalsi.
http://mbank.sk/mhypoteka/mByvanie.html


----------



## milan11

Kachle said:


> ^^ Londyn mi ako mesto zufalo bojujuce o kazdy m2 nepripada, zelene aj lowrise je tam dost.


Teda ja skutocne neviem, ci ty zijes v uplne inom svete ako ja, alebo si jednoducho velmi mlady a v zivote si nebol vo vacsom meste ako je Bratislava.
Dopredu sa ti ospravedlnujem, ale take argumenty, ako su tvoje, som nepocul uz peknych paru rokov. Umyselne som nedal k slovu ''argumenty'' ziadny privlastok. Bol by totiz strasny.

Ja naozaj neviem ako ti to vysvetlit, ale skusim to.
Vsimni si tu fotku este raz. 
To, ze je v Londyne mnozstvo upravenych parkov a zelene je pre tebe argument, ze tam je dostatok volneho priestoru na vystavbu?
Napadla ta vobec taka varianta, ze su tam nechane naschval,
ze tam tie parky a zelen tak mesto, ako aj ludia naozaj chcu a vazia si ich a staraju sa o ne?

Za dalsie - nizka vystavba. 
Vies o tom ako vobec vznika mesto?
Ze najskor je to len paru chatrci, potom osada, dedina, mestecko, mesto, ktore sa postupne dalej rozvija a rozsiruje? A ze to v pripade Londyna trvalo viac ako 2000 rokov?
A ze prvy mrakodrap ma iba sto rokov a masova vystavba mrakodrapov prebieha iba poslednych 30- 50 rokov?
Ze budovy v centre mesta su stare aj niekolko storoci a su chranene? To ich chces zburat a postavit namiesto nich mrakodrapy?
Vies, preboha vobec, aky maju mrakodrapy vplyv na dopravu?
Vies o tom, ze teraz, pri tych vsetkych lowrisoch a parkoch ti trva jazda autom napriec Londynom aj 6 hodin?
A ze Londyn prakticky vylucil z centra mesta osobnu dopravu kvoli totalnym zapcham?
Z centra, ktore je niekolkokrat vacsie ako cela Bratislava?
A vies vobec ako vznikaju budovy?
Ze ked chces byvat, tak ti staci postavit dom a nie mrakodrap?
Ze ked mas firmu so sto zamestnancami, ze ti staci 5 poschodova budova a nepotrebujes znova mrakodrap?
A ze ked chces stavat mrakodrap v tak zahustenej oblasti, potrebujes vykupit vsetky budovy na tom pozemku?
Budovy ktore mozu mat 5 poschodi a 10 majitelov bytov, takze ty potrebujes vykupit byty od 800 ludi a staci, aby jeden nesuhlasil a ty si v p.ci?
Mozes mi povedat, kto na tomto svete robi nieco podobne?
A vies si uvedomit, ze existuju na svete aj mesta, ktore vystavbu vyskoviek nepovoluju vsade, ale iba v presne vymedzenych oblastiach?
A ze to ma svoj vyznam?
Vies vobec, preco sa mrakodrapy v takychto mestach stavaju v byvalych pristavoch a dokoch a skladiskach? 
A ta zastavba na fotke podla teba nie je prehustena? 
Zazil si dakedy pocit, ked sa prechadzas po meste aj tri hodiny a nikdy nevidis okolo seba na viac ako 200-300 metrov?
A ze v Bratislave tento pocit, okrem tych troch ulic v centre nezazijes nikdy?

A na zaver, prestan uz konecne, prosim ta, spominat Dubaj.
To mesto nema s ostatnymi mestami na tomto svete nic spolocne.
Je to len mnozstvo mrakodrapov vybudovanych v pusti za peniaze z ropy, najlacnejsou pracovnou silou na svete.
A jeho vyznam?
Sluzi iba par idiotom na tomto svete, ktory ho obdivuju.(tym nemyslim nikoho osobne) 
Inac ziaden iny vyznam nema.


----------



## wuane

^^Neches zacat prispievat do UK fora?:lol:


----------



## Sukino

carbonkid said:


> Bill Gates vraj kedysi daaavno prehlasil, ze 640kB pamate by malo stacit naozaj kazdemu...takze pozor na vyroky v podobnom duchu


No, he didn't. 
Gates:


> "I've said some stupid things and some wrong things, but not that. No one involved in computers would ever say that a certain amount of memory is enough for all time."


BTW, I mean in the next 5 years.


----------



## futuros

michal_x said:


> tusim je tu banka, ktora ma na taketo projekty "nos"  som zvedavy, ktory bude dalsi.
> http://mbank.sk/mhypoteka/mByvanie.html


Schváľne som hľadal ten "M-Bank". Skutočne nemám nič proti M-Bank, naopak, nech internetová konkurencia tlačí "kamenné" banky znižovať ceny za služby. 

Ale keď ti to celé zosumarizujeme: Projekt *Veža rezidencíí *financuje "M-Bank". Čo to znamená? Aký je dnešný stav? Existuje medzi tým všetkým súvislosť? A čo nadhodnotené ceny?

Hoc je to konšpiračná teória, jej dôsledky sa hodne krijú s tým, ako sa celý tento projekt vyvýja. :fiddle:


----------



## futuros

milan11 said:


> A na zaver, prestan uz konecne, prosim ta, spominat Dubaj.
> To mesto nema s ostatnymi mestami na tomto svete nic spolocne.
> Je to len mnozstvo mrakodrapov vybudovanych v pusti za peniaze z ropy, najlacnejsou pracovnou silou na svete.
> A jeho vyznam?
> Sluzi iba par idiotom na tomto svete, ktory ho obdivuju.(tym nemyslim nikoho osobne)
> Inac ziaden iny vyznam nema.


Musím povedať, že tento názor nepovažujem za vyslovene nesprávny. :lol:


----------



## Sukino

milan11 said:


> A na zaver, prestan uz konecne, prosim ta, spominat Dubaj.
> To mesto nema s ostatnymi mestami na tomto svete nic spolocne.
> Je to len mnozstvo mrakodrapov vybudovanych v pusti za peniaze z ropy,


Petroleum creates only 6% of Dubai's GDP.


----------



## futuros

Sukino said:


> Petroleum creates only 6% of Dubai's GDP.


Rovnako aj toto má váhu.


----------



## 420

> Otazka pre 420-ku. Ako by si sa citil, keby sa do Blavy nastahovalo 300 000 cudzincov z celeho sveta - Rumunov, Albancov, Nigerijcanov, Cinanov a ostatnych a nepocul by si od nich jedine dobre slovo tak na Bratislavu, ako aj Slovakov? Iba to, ze Blava je spinava dedina, kde nie je co robit a Slovaci su zaostaly, nekulturny, prepity narod ktory zrazu zbohatol? A ti ludia by tam zili s tebou cele roky a stale by prichadzali novi?
> Takto sa totiz sprava vacsina retardovanych vychodoeuropanov v Irsku.


tvrdim v mojom poste ze su Iri zaostali a nekulturni? alebo ze tu nie je co robit? 

nehadz ma do vreca s vacsionou retardovanych vychodoeuropanov.

vadilo by mi to urcite a dufam, ze sa toho nedozijem.


----------



## Kachle

Uz sa mi ani nechce, ale este jeden dlhsi prispevok dam. Prosim o zhovievavost. 

Milan11, ty uz ani nevies co vlastne pises. Vlakno zacalo s tym, ze v BA je cenova bublina, ktoru caka skor ci trochu neskor prasknutie alebo aspon splasnutie. S tym vacsina (tu diskujucich) ludi suhlasi. Tu je zaujimave porovnat BA s Irskom resp. pobalskymi statmi.
Ale popritom napises bludy, ktore nie si schopny vyargumentovat. Pokusil som sa ti vyvratit jeden z nich, a to, ze BA je male mesto a mrakodrapy tu nemaju miesto a ani sancu, byt ekonomicky vynosne. Neviem, kde sa nabralo tvoje presvedcenie, ze mrakodrapy sa stavaju len vo velkych mestach a aj to len vtedy, ked je tam zufaly nedostatok miesta. 
Zacal s tym, ze v Europe, ani ovela vacsie mesta nemaju vyskovky, vyslovene si uviedol Mnichov, kde som mohol vlastnymi fotkami dokazat, ze sa mylis. 
Potom som spomenul Dubaj, pretoze je to najznamejsie mesto, ktore popiera tvoje tvrdenie. Nato si mi napisal, ze ten vraj nenam spominat, pretoze to je postavane z ropnych penazi najlacnejsimi robotnikmi na svete, a nie je to bezne mesto. Suhlasim, ale nie je toto tvoje vyjadrenie to, co pisem ja. A teda ze si poprel tvoje vlastne slova, ze mrakodrapy sa stavaju len vo velkych mestach a aj to len kvoli nedostatku miesta? A aj mne sa to casto zda ako mrhanie peniazmi, ale na druhu stranu, ide o uzasne inzinierske a casto aj umelecke diela. Ibaze moj nazor na mesto nemeni nic na na fakte, ze je najviac supertalls pokope na svete (aj bez nedostatku miesta navyse).

Aj vdaka tomu, ze Dubaj je, to co je, sa tam stahuju mnohe firmy resp. pobocky a centraly. Napr. aj IBM sa nestahuje iba do Prahy, ale cast pre ME ide prave tam. 
To je aj sanca pre Bratislavu, aby sa vyprofilovala ako moderna metropola. Ak si teraz ma "velky zver manager" vybrat ci pojde do Prahy alebo Bratislavy, tak to skonci vzdy ako v pripade IBM. 
Nivy maju sancu stat sa novym centrom, ale samotne mrakodrapy samozrejme nestacia. Ak vsak budu kvalitne, tak pomozu. Zalezat bude hlavne na ludoch, aby BA nebola dedina. Kvalitna opera je preto omnoho dolezistejsia ako Klingerka.
Inak, co sa byvania vo vyske tyka, tak v BA su tucky 14+ poschodovych domov. A ludia tam aj byvaju. Nevidim preto problem, preco by nebyvali aj na 20tom alebo dokonca 30tom poschodi.
Tiez nerozumiem, preco by sa BA mala zastavat prave teraz. Vsak uz dnes v nej chybaju sportoviska, kupaliska, parky apod. Ak by sa postavili velke kancelarske mrakodrapy a cast starych budov sa asanovala a spravil by sa tam park, tak Bratislava len ziska na kvalite. Radsej Trump Tower ako Pentagon.

Celkovo si vyberal velky nevhodne priklady na podporu svojho tvrdenia. Na fotke Londyna nie je zobrazene mesto, ktore ZUFALO bojuje o kazdy m2. To, ze mesto nema ZUFALY nedostatok miesta, neznamena, ze ma dostatok miesta. V logike si bud extremne slaby, alebo umyselne pouzivas spinave sposoby v diskusii. 
To skor fotky Sao Paula budia vo mne dojem zufaleho vyuzivania kazdeho m2. Tiez si porovnaj Mosku, Londyn a Pariz, preco sa prave teraz Moskva taha do sialenych vysok a v Londyne sa supertalls pravdepodobne nepostavaju. Preco si neporovnal Budapest a Bratislavu, kde je v BP umele obmedzenie a BA je uz teraz vyssia. 
Preco vobec Eifel postavil v Parizi vezu? To nebol nedostatok miesta. Ani pyramidy (150m pred 4500 rokmi), zikuraty, veze katedral (120m pred 800rokmi) sa nestavali z nedostatku miesta. Napr. AIG svoju centralu pouziva aj v marketingu ako dokaz svojej velkosti a stability. (Tu mi islo iba o vysku stavieb, nie ich ucel. Ludia skratka maju tendenciu prekonavat, to colo bolo pred nimi, a byt vacsi, lepsi, slavnejsi ako ostatni).

A ako sa ma mozes spytat, ci som bol aj inde ako v BA, ked par postov predtym som dal svoje fotky z Mnichova a Stuttgartu? Tiez neviem, preco by som nemal mat pravdu, aj keby som sa cely zivot nepohol zo svojej rodnej viesky. I. Kant nikdy v zivote nevytiahol patu z Konigsbergu a predsa bol jednym z najmudrejsich ludi svojej doby (aj historie). Sa tvaris, akoby tebe len zo samotneho faktu, ze si bol v Londyne, narastol mozog alebo co si tym chcel povedat?
Aj tvoja predstava ako vznika mesto je pomerne naivna, ako mnoho ineho. A velmi vela veci, ktore pises, nesuvisia s temou. Dokonca ani na otazky poriadne neodpovedas. Pouzivas, pravdepodobne nevedome, mnozstvo demagogickych technik (nieco ako Chewbacca defense). Urazanie inych tam tiez patri.

Mam rad diskusie, kde su rozdielne nazory. Ak sa bavia rozumni, otvoreni ludia, tak vysledkom je dalsie priblizenie sa k pravde. Ale to tvoj pripad nie je. 

Znovu tu napisem, to co tvrdim od zaciatku. Velkost mesta (hlavne jeho ekonomicka velkost) a nedostatok priestoru v nom su faktory ovplyvnujuce vysku stavieb, nie su vsak jedine a velmi casto ani rozhodujuce. Preto v BA mozu vyrast mrakodrapy a mozu byt uspesne. Ale aj nemusia. Zalezi na trhu, ako sa k nim zachova. Ja ich povazujem za realnu moznost byvania, a ked budem hladat byt, neobidem ich, skor naopak.


----------



## default

*Nechcete sa nahodou vratit k topiku a osobnostne animozity si uz konecne raz rozoberat cez PM sakra?*
:gaah:


----------



## milan11

Pre Kachle-ho a Maja

Som velmi rad, ze si napisal ten tvoj posledny post. Na zaklade neho totiz viem, ze si moje vyjadrenia o vyskovkach v BA a moj nazor o vystavbe na ne, vobec nepochopil. 
Skor si myslim, ze ta diskusia sa preniesla do personalnej roviny s jedinym vysledkom, dokazat, ze nemam pravdu, nech je to cokolvek 
Dalej sa uz nebudem k tejto teme v tomto threade vyjadrovat, svoje nazory a argumenty som tu napisal uz niekolkokrat, kto chce pochopit, co som chcel povedat, ten to uz davno pochopil.

*Naspat k teme:*



hurahura said:


> Zatiaľ čo za celý vlaňajší rok vyhlásilo insolventnosť 202 spoločností (z toho 27 stavebných), číslo za prvé štyri tohtoročné mesiace dosahuje už 120. Krediidiinfo odhaduje, že celkovo v tomto roku zbankrotuje najmenej 350 spoločností.
> 
> Ku zvyšujúcemu sa počtu krachov prispievajú aj nepredané byty, ktoré sa na predmestí Tallinu počítajú zatiaľ na stovky.
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/krachujuci-estonski-stavebnici-pribudaju/136580.html


Velmi zaujimavy clanok, najma tato pasaz:



> Ku zvyšujúcemu sa počtu krachov prispievajú aj nepredané byty, ktoré sa na predmestí Tallinu počítajú zatiaľ na stovky.* Zatiaľ čo vlani tu priemerná cena nových bytov dosahovala zhruba 25-tisíc estónskych korún za meter štvorcový (1 600 eur, 48-tisíc slovenských korún), v súčasnosti je to okolo 21-tisíc kroon (1 340 eur, 40 500 korún). *


Takze pre tych, ktori neveria na bublinu v Bratislave, jedna otazka.
*Kolko je momentalna priemerna cena novych bytov za m2 v Bratislave?*

Na zaver by som chcel dodat, ze estonska ekonomika aj vyska priemernych miezd je velmi podobna tym slovenskym.
Dokonca o par percent vyssia.


----------



## default

V diskusii k clanku sa pise, ze priemerny mesacny prijem v EST bol 720€ (21700 SKK). Mno takze, kto ma nakupeny taky panelakovy byt na uver za 50k/m2, toho cakaju krasne roky. A nasich developerov s velkymi ocami a 200 a viac % marzami detto. Iba ak by S bolo ako vzdy vynimka z rytmickeho zakona.


----------



## Nido

milan11 said:


> ]
> 
> Na zaver by som chcel dodat, ze estonska ekonomika aj vyska priemernych miezd je velmi podobna tym slovenskym.
> Dokonca o par percent vyssia.


Hej, velmi sa to podoba, akurat ze v Estonsku rastu platy prilis rychlo, prvy kvartal 2008 skoro o 20%, posledny stvrtok 2007 o vyse 20%, inflacia vyletela cez 10 percent, ekonomicky rast maju najnizsi v EU.

takze sa pytam kde je ta podobnost?


----------



## milan11

Nido said:


> Hej, velmi sa to podoba, akurat ze v Estonsku rastu platy prilis rychlo, prvy kvartal 2008 skoro o 20%, posledny stvrtok 2007 o vyse 20%, inflacia vyletela cez 10 percent, ekonomicky rast maju najnizsi v EU.
> 
> takze sa pytam kde je ta podobnost?


Kua, to na vsetko, co tu napisem, musim davat trojstrankove vysvetlenia?

Islo mi o porovnanie cien bytov v Talline a Bratislave pri podobnej vyske prijmov a podobnom HDP na obyvatela

Inac tu mas odpoved na tvoju otazku:
- podobna vyska HDP na obyvatela
- podobna vyska priemernych platov
- podobny vysoky rast za posledne roky
- podobne vysoky stavebny boom, uvolnenie uverov atd.
- obidve ekonomiky patria k najotvorenejsim na svete

Neslo mi o provnavanie momentalnych makroekonomickych ukazovatelov, kedze Estonsko sa uz nachadza v krize, ktora ale bola zapricinena viacerymi faktormi, z ktorych niektore sa mimochodom na Slovensku nenachadzaju, alebo su znacne odlisne.

Trufas si povedat, co sa stane v Bratislave na realitnom trhu za pol roka?

A do buducna by som poprosil skusit pochopit obsah celeho prispevku pred tym, ako niekto zareaguje.
A nie vytrhavat jednotlive slova alebo casti viet z celkoveho kontexu a potom reagovat na ne.
Dakujem.


----------



## default

Nasiel som zaujimavu stranku, ktora sleduje ceny bytov na Slovensku a ich medzimesacne zmeny. Co som pozeral, tie data su celkom uveritelne. Co je najzaujimavejsie - je tam aj zoznam miest podla indexu, ktory nam hovori, kolko rokov je potrebnych na splatenie priemerneho standardneho 3i bytu s priemernou mzdou v danom regione. Pripominam, ze bezne cislo vo vyspelych krajinach je 4-5, pricom 7-8 uz indikuje cenovu bublinu.
A teraz sa pozrite ako je na tom Bratislava a Slovensko:
http://www.cenynehnutelnosti.com/affordability.html


----------



## alien

vacsina domacnosti ale zije z prijmu dvoch clenov. tam je len prijem jednej osoby...
tie cisla treba vydelit dvomi.


----------



## Strummer

alien said:


> vacsina domacnosti ale zije z prijmu dvoch clenov. tam je len prijem jednej osoby...
> tie cisla treba vydelit dvomi.


nie uplne presne...mal by tam byt pouzity medianovy disponibilny prijem domacnosti, a ten je v skutocnosti podstatne nizsi ako (priemerny hruby prijem x 2). neviete niekto, ci sa toto cislo da niekde najst?

EDIT: aha, tak som nasiel aspon nieco, bohuzial len agregovane pre cele Slovensko:

http://portal.statistics.sk/showdoc.do?docid=10426

detaily by sa dali najst v tejto knizke:

http://portal.statistics.sk/showdoc.do?docid=10421


----------



## default

alien said:


> vacsina domacnosti ale zije z prijmu dvoch clenov.


si si isty? a ak aj ano, po aky dlhy cas?
napriklad moja domacnost sa sklada z jedneho clena, napriek tomu sa nedomnievam, ze drviva vacsina domacnosti zije z prijmu jedneho clena, ako ani ze z dvoch, tam by sme asi potrebovali nejake uveritelne cisla miesto dojmov, navyse padla spravna poznamka o rozdiele priemerneho hrubeho a medianoveho cisteho disponibilneho prijmu, co je dramaticky rozdiel
navyse, popri riziku materskych dovoleniek alebo pri cca 50% miere rozvodovosti v BA by som sa na udrzatelny prijem od dvoch clenov velmi nespoliehal..


----------



## alien

hovorim vacsina. vacsina domacnosti su manzelia, ci uz z detmi alebo bez nich. a aj ked je rozvodovost vyssia, tak neskor aj tak ci tak ziju ludia z druhym partnerom. navyse vela mladych ostava byvat u rodicov, cize tam je prijem na domacnost este vacsi, samozrejme su tu aj ludia co ziju sami atd atd. cize priemer by podla mna mal byt prijem dvoch clenov domacnosti. 

ale aj tak si tu len dristame bez rozumnych statistik...


----------



## Strummer

alien said:


> ale aj tak si tu len dristame bez rozumnych statistik...


ehm, o dva posty vyssie oke:

http://portal.statistics.sk/showdoc.do?docid=10426

asi si zozeniem tu knihu, kde su podrobne statistiky, ked bude k dispozicii za rok 2007.


----------



## alien

no, vsak ja som pozeral tie dva linky, ale nic rozumne a aktualne som z nich nevycital.


----------



## Nido

*najvyssi realny rast cien bytov je na Slovensku*

V realnom raste za prvy kvartal je najvyssi medzirocny rast cien bytov na Slovensku, konkretne - 29.3 %.

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/ceny-bytov-najviac-realne-vzrastli-v-sr/137566.html


----------



## default

Inymi slovami, kde ma byt vacsia bublina, ak nie tu. Mozeme este dakovat relativne nizkej medzirocnej inflacii za dane obdobie. Ta pojde hore, co potesi dlznikov s dlhym fixom a narobi vrasky floaterom a spekulantom. Som zvedavy na cisla takto o rok, ci tam sklzneme do jednociferneho alebo dvojciferneho minusu, alebo sa urobia cisla akoze pozvolneho rastu aj za cenu nulovej likvidity.


----------



## hurahura

*Český bytový trh viazne*

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/cesky-bytovy-trh-viazne/138793.html

V Prahe sa zabrzdil trh s bytmi. Aj Česká republika sa tak približuje k scenáru, ktorý od vlaňajška trápi USA a viacero krajín západnej Európy – najmä Španielsko, Veľkú Britániu a Írsko – pád obratov a pokles cien nehnuteľností. Skanska Reality napríklad počas mája a júna predala o tretinu menej bytov, ako rok predtým.
....
Ceny stúpali najmä v českých regiónoch, v celej krajine sa podľa údajov Českého statistického úradu (ČSÚ) medziročne zvýšili iba mierne o 5,6 %, v Prahe však len o štyri percentné body.


ale potom zase pisu ze v niektorych regionoch vyrazne zdrazeju byty, takze....


----------



## hurahura

*Ceny bytov spomaľujú aj v Slovinsku*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/ceny-bytov-spomaluju-aj-v-slovinsku/138808.html

Ceny starších bytov (tzv. second-hand, teda kupovaných nie priamo od developerov) mimo hlavného mesta rástli štvrťročne v priemere o 5,3%, v Ľubľane tempom 4,8 %.


----------



## michal_x

*jasne, ze najvacsi*



Nido said:


> V realnom raste za prvy kvartal je najvyssi medzirocny rast cien bytov na Slovensku, konkretne - 29.3 %.
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/ceny-bytov-najviac-realne-vzrastli-v-sr/137566.html


ked rastlo najviac regionov a donedavna to tahala najma Bratislava


----------



## hurahura

*NBS: Ceny bývania sú v súlade s ekonomikou*

Vývoj cien nehnuteľností na bývanie je podľa Národnej banky Slovenska od roku 2002 viac-menej v súlade s dosahovanou ekonomickou úrovňou. Platí to pritom pre Slovensko ako celok, ale aj pre jednotlivé regióny.

Regionálne rozdiely v cenách nehnuteľností pritom spôsobovali najmä rozdiely ekonomickej úrovne regiónov. "Je možné predpokladať, že v tých regiónoch, v ktorých ceny nehnuteľností na bývanie výrazne zaostávali, budú v budúcnosti rásť rýchlejšie, zväčša v nadväznosti na prílev investícií a rast ekonomickej úrovne," uvádza sa v správe centrálnej banky o stabilite finančného sektora v minulom roku. Táto skutočnosť sa pritom podľa NBS potvrdila napríklad aj vo vývoji cien nehnuteľností na bývanie v žilinskom kraji v období rokov 2006 až 2007.

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/nbs-c...l-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A080714_144139_sk_phypo_p01


----------



## default

^^
hehe, ten druhy odstavec je argument hodny tazkeho alkoholika

Anyway, dnes som nasiel aku krasnu akciu. Predpokladal som ze 2mil. zlavy sa budu davat az po € ked sa ludia trosku prebudia, ale hla:



> Práve "Zlatým označíte " svoje rozhodnutie, ktoré oceníte už o 18
> mesiacov, kedy sa budete môcť nasťahovať do Vášho vysnívaného bytu.
> Neváhajte a uložte svoje peniaze do perspektívy rastu hodnoty!


(zo stranky)


----------



## hurahura

^^ toto som uz daval davnejsie do fora bb projekty
ale tu ani nejde tak o znizenie ceny ale o nejaky "divny" marketing stavitela, pretoze tie domy sa nikdy za tie vyssie ceny nepredavali. 
Cize nejde o znizenie ceny.


----------



## carbonkid

...toto je mozno nieco na ten styl ako ked v hypermarketoch robia akciu 

nad tovar, ktory sa predaval za 25 korun daju preskrtnutu 35ku a pod nu velky napis AKCIA 29.90!


----------



## default

hurahura said:


> tie domy sa nikdy za tie vyssie ceny nepredavali.


To mas ale asi zle info, predavali, a aj predavaju (ze to nejde ani na vyssich podlaziach, je dosledkom asi vysokych cien).
http://www.saturnreality.sk/prsany/rm.php?skalky=4&blok=101



> Cize nejde o znizenie ceny.


Cize ide o znizenie ceny.

Ak si mam tipnut, podobne neznizovanie v podobe 7cifernych diskontov caka zrejme aj ostatne podlazia, nakolko v BB zdochol pes.


----------



## default

Carbonko specialne pre teba ako zastupcu fundamentalistickeho optimizmu pastujem nejake nazory z nejakej diskusie co sa mi vcera dostala pod ruku. O tom ci tu je alebo nie je bublina.



> P.S. tych 35 hrubeho som mal dneska na konci sichty - baba 1977 - single, architektka... no zistili sme ze sa dostaneme s uverom max. na 2,8 co by panelakovy dvojizbak (s odretymi usami) s tym ze na prechodny cas, kym si nenajde frajera, alebo nedostane vyssi plat, jednu z tych dvoch izieb prenajme...





> To ps-ko bolo najlepsie. Clovek s platom dvojnasobku vacsiny obyvatelov tejto republiky musi prenajimat jednu izbu vo vlastnom byte, aby vobec mal aspon na suche rozky s vodou...


----------



## carbonkid

default said:


> Carbonko specialne pre teba ako zastupcu fundamentalistickeho optimizmu pastujem nejake nazory z nejakej diskusie co sa mi vcera dostala pod ruku. O tom ci tu je alebo nie je bublina.


...tiez citam diskusie na SME  tato bola celkom podarena. ked sa auto rozbehne, tak sa to celkom dobre cita 

co napisat k tej architektke...hmmm...mozno by si uz mala najst frajera. z cisto oportunistickych dovodov 

ps: nemozem za to ze som optimista!


----------



## hurahura

default said:


> To mas ale asi zle info, predavali, a aj predavaju (ze to nejde ani na vyssich podlaziach, je dosledkom asi vysokych cien).
> http://www.saturnreality.sk/prsany/rm.php?skalky=4&blok=101
> 
> 
> Cize ide o znizenie ceny.
> 
> Ak si mam tipnut, podobne neznizovanie v podobe 7cifernych diskontov caka zrejme aj ostatne podlazia, nakolko v BB zdochol pes.


tak mozno mas pravdu. Ja som to zistoval a tvrdili mi ze nie... ale je to jedno.
kazdopadne aj sucasna znizena cena je strasne vela za dom uprostred nicoho, v riti na kopci. 
myslim ze to tak skoro nepredaju a este daju ceny dole


----------



## Nido

default said:


> To ps-ko bolo najlepsie. Clovek s platom dvojnasobku vacsiny obyvatelov tejto republiky musi prenajimat jednu izbu vo vlastnom byte, aby vobec mal aspon na suche rozky s vodou...


tych 35 ale zas nie je velmi daleko od priemernej mzdy v BA kraji, ktora je skoro 30 tisic (najvyssia je V BA II. cca 32 tisic)


----------



## default

Nido said:


> tych 35 ale zas nie je velmi daleko od priemernej mzdy v BA kraji, ktora je skoro 30 tisic (najvyssia je V BA II. cca 32 tisic)


Zato je podstatne daleko od medianu ako priliehavejsieho kriteria pre podobne pripady, ze  Nehovoriac uz o tom, ze onych 29 700 alebo kolko je priemer v BA kraji, je v cistom len 22 a pol, disponibilneho este menej. Ale to sme tu uz preberali milionkrat, coho vysledkom ked sa na to pozrieme cisto ekonomicky, ze bublinka je jak hrom.


----------



## aquila

default, problem je, ze slovensko ma dost kvalitnu sedu az ciernu ekonomiku .. sice sa to uz jemne obieluje, ale sediny je tu stale hocikolko ..

si zober kolko je v BA uradnickov a uradnikov, ktori maju ehm radi obalkovu metodu .. a to nemyslim tu, s ktorou sa pocitaju tepelne straty na budovach :lol:

plus ani nechci vediet kolko ludi ma "pod vankusom" kvalitne love ..


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> default, problem je, ze slovensko ma dost kvalitnu sedu az ciernu ekonomiku .. sice sa to uz jemne obieluje, ale sediny je tu stale hocikolko ..
> 
> si zober kolko je v BA uradnickov a uradnikov, ktori maju ehm radi obalkovu metodu .. a to nemyslim tu, s ktorou sa pocitaju tepelne straty na budovach :lol:
> 
> plus ani nechci vediet kolko ludi ma "pod vankusom" kvalitne love ..



A preco si myslis, ze tito ludia investuju svoje peniaze do predrazenych bytov v Bratislave, ktorych predaj momentalne stagnuje a ich ceny klesaju, v dnesnej dobe celosvetovej realitnej bubliny, ked nikto nevie povedat, co sa stane s cenami nehnutelnosti v najblizsich paru rokoch?

Netreba sa nechat ovplyvnovat mediami a financnymi zdruzeniami a treba pockat na koniec tejto pyramidovej hry, v ktorej urcitej skupine ludi ide o zhodnocovanie ich investicii ale normalnym ludom ide o otazku prezitia.
Nech si investori najdu svoj priestor v neskodnych oblastiach ako bol dotcom bublina a nechaju normalnych ludi mimo svojich hier.

A okrem toho ten vplyv sedej ekonomiky si teda ale znacne nadsadil.


----------



## default

aquila said:


> si zober kolko je v BA uradnickov a uradnikov, ktori maju ehm radi obalkovu metodu ..


no kolko ich je? tak 100, co vedia generovat na bocnom prijme od 100.000 rocne vyssie? to je akoze nejaky vplyv a nejaka zaujimava suma? a ked aj, naco budu investovat do odvetvia preukazatelne smerujuceho do stagnacie, ktore si na seba nezarobi uz dnes? iba zeby boli vsetci bytofili, ale ako sa hovori, na dvoch stolickach naraz sa sediet neda, takisto ako byvat sa neda naraz v 5 bytoch, situacia s najdenim kvalitneho dlheho najomnika zalostna..



> plus ani nechci vediet kolko ludi ma "pod vankusom" kvalitne love ..


Ak myslis cierne love, tie eliminuje konverzia na €, za tie fakt cierne sa mozno nakupia nejake Cayenny alebo trebars nehnutelnosti, ale ten efekt sa vytrati o 5mesiacov, potom co?


----------



## aquila

ceny v bratislave len prestanu tak strmo rast, teraz nastane asi rok mierna stagnacia a potom porastu klsicky par percent .. 

tito ludia co som spominal neivestuju, ale skor umoruju peniaze.. ale je fakt, ze dost vela uz sa pred eurom poriesila .. 

a skor ako byty v bratislave skupuju chaty kde kade a tam vrazaju fakt kvalitne love. ale to je zase super, lebo kopanice kusok ozivaju. 

koniec tejto pyramidovej hry nie je, lebo kazdy potrebuje aj byvat  

inak tym predposlednym odstavcom si ma dostal  v realitach moc investori neinvestuju, je to zlomok oroti komoditam. krasny priklad ropa. a to sa uz tesim, az sa bude dat realne obchodovat s elektrinou (zaciatky typu lipska burza a virtualne elektrarne moc neberiem). to sa budeme este cudovat ako vyleti cena elektriny

vplyv sedej ekonomiky som nenadsadil, ale zrealnil  skor tvoje vyroky su kusok odtrhnute od reality.

vies ty vobec, ze napriklad na komoditnej burze (typu ropa, zlato, mrazeny pomarancovy dzus, kakao, bravcovina... ) je len 2% fyzicka delivery a zbytnych 98% je spekulacia ? v tomto smere je trh s nehnutelnostami daleko od spekulativneho


----------



## aquila

2 default: jooj, ze 100  heh, fakt vam zavidim vasu naivitu  a opakujem oni neinvestuju ale umoruju tie peniaze .. kedze slovaci veci typu burza, forex, komodity neobjavili.. maximum 90% slovakov je nejake prihluplne ING poistenie, alebo fondy od banky kde prerobia aj gate  a druha vec, "investicie" do spotreby v style 100x prerobit byt, a chatu a tak


----------



## default

aquila said:


> inak tym predposlednym odstavcom si ma dostal  v realitach moc investori neinvestuju, je to zlomok oroti komoditam. krasny priklad ropa. a to sa uz tesim, az sa bude dat realne obchodovat s elektrinou (zaciatky typu lipska burza a virtualne elektrarne moc neberiem). to sa budeme este cudovat ako vyleti cena elektriny
> 
> 
> *vies ty vobec*, ze napriklad na komoditnej burze (typu ropa, zlato, mrazeny pomarancovy dzus, kakao, bravcovina... ) je len 2% fyzicka delivery a zbytnych 98% je spekulacia ? v tomto smere je trh s nehnutelnostami daleko od spekulativneho





aquila said:


> 2 default: jooj, ze 100  heh, fakt vam zavidim *vasu naivitu*  a opakujem oni neinvestuju ale umoruju tie peniaze .. kedze slovaci veci typu burza, forex, komodity neobjavili.. maximum 90% slovakov je nejake prihluplne ING poistenie, alebo fondy od banky kde prerobia aj gate  a druha vec, "investicie" do spotreby v style 100x prerobit byt, a chatu a tak


Zlaty moj aquila, fakt si myslis ze som ja a ostatni clenovia tejto komunity vcera dosli na planetu zem? Ze tu nikto okrem teba netusi ze trebars komodity ficia najma cez terminove kontrakty, ze ako funguje ktora trieda aktiv a ze vacsina slovakov je v financne negramotna, ze ako funguje spekulativny a ako realny dopyt, ze ze ze?
Naozaj si presvedceny o tom, ze tu vsetci tapame v tmach, len ty jediny si osvieteny, ktory vidi ako to naozaj je? Lebo tak bol stylizovany tvoj posledny prispevok. Trochu skromnosti a tolerancie a menej mentorstva, chlape.. Mozno si sa len chcel pochvalit, to by ta ciastocne ospravedlnovalo.



> vplyv sedej ekonomiky som nenadsadil, ale zrealnil


Ja si naopak myslim, ze vplyv sedej ekonomiky si nezrealnil, ale nadsadil. Kazdopadne, trh zda sa momentalne dava zapravdu skor mne ako tebe.


> skor tvoje vyroky su kusok odtrhnute od reality.


Moje vyroky su mozno odtrhnute od reality, ale som si celkom isty, ze to iste sa tyka tvojho sebahodnotenia.


----------



## carbonkid

...juuuj skoda ze tu nie je regnuty aj auto...to by boli diskusie!


----------



## milan11

Klud Default, ten jeho prispevok bol urceny mne




aquila said:


> ceny v bratislave len prestanu tak strmo rast, teraz nastane asi rok mierna stagnacia a potom porastu klsicky par percent ..


Ak si jednym z realitnych prognostikov, tak ti uz teraz mozem oznamit, ze uz si sa zmylil.
Ak je to tvoj nazor, nezodpoveda dnesnemu vyvoju realitneho trhu na Slovensku



> koniec tejto pyramidovej hry nie je, lebo kazdy potrebuje aj byvat


Prepac, to som nevedel. Mohol by si to ist oznamit, prosim ta, aj ludom do USA, Anglicka, Irska, Spanielska a pobaltskych republik? 



> inak tym predposlednym odstavcom si ma dostal  v realitach moc investori neinvestuju, je to zlomok oroti komoditam. krasny priklad ropa.


Ach...

1. Po tomto tvojom prispevku naozaj verim, ze som ta tym svojim poslednym odstavcom dostal
2. Developeri, podielove fondy, dochodkove fondy, bankove fondy, realitne fondy, Norsky statny fond, Irske a anglicke realitne fondy a kancelarie, arabski investori, banky z celeho sveta + kazdy clovek na tomto svete, ktory kupil akukolvek nehnutelnost za ucelom rastu a zhodnotenia investovanych penazi. 
Staci?
3. Po pade realit presla vacsina investorov na komodity, kedze z hladiska celosvetovej krizy klesaju ceny cennych papierov a akcii podnikov.
4. Ropa je velmi zly priklad. Cenu ropy prakticky urcuje americka vlada, ktora takto schovava inflaciu a dostava do celosvetoveho obehu dalsie kvanta zelenych natlacenych papierov nazyvanych dolarmi



> vplyv sedej ekonomiky som nenadsadil, ale zrealnil  skor tvoje vyroky su kusok odtrhnute od reality.


Aquila vynasiel celosvetovy recept, ako predist realitnej krize.
Aj ked uz ludia nebudu mat na splatky a ceny bytov budu vysoko prevysovat realne moznosti obyvatelstva, vtedy nastupi skorumpovana vrstva uradnikov a pomocou odlozenych uplatkov zacnu skupovat kvanta bytov a ceny nehnutelnosti znova porastu



> vies ty vobec, ze napriklad na komoditnej burze (typu ropa, zlato, mrazeny pomarancovy dzus, kakao, bravcovina... ) je len 2% fyzicka delivery a zbytnych 98% je spekulacia ? v tomto smere je trh s nehnutelnostami daleko od spekulativneho


Spekulativnym sa stava vtedy, ked sa kupa nehnutelnosti pouzije na cokolvek ine ako byvanie


----------



## default

carbonkid said:


> ...juuuj skoda ze tu nie je regnuty aj auto...to by boli diskusie!


Moznoze je, len ho nepodcenuj, auto je sikovny chlapec


----------



## Kachle

Chcelo by to viac faktov ako dohadov. Cital som blogy na sme, a bol tam jeden od nejakeho realitaka, Pisal o tom, ze hypoteky sa stale pokytuju tempom ako minuly rok resp. este viac. 
Nasiel som, ze od 1999 sa poskytlo cez 100 miliard SK HU, tam vsak asi nie su spotrebne uvery na byvanie, kde banky nemusia emitovat HZL. Minuly rok to bolo 18,49mld a tento rok za jan az maj by to malo byt cez 12mld (http://www.nbs.sk/DFT/PUBLIK/HYPO/2008/INDEX.HTM). Zaujimalo by ma, na co budu pouzite tieto peniaze? Rodinne domy alebo byty v BA a vacsich mestach?


----------



## aquila

default said:


> Zlaty moj aquila, fakt si myslis ze som ja a ostatni clenovia tejto komunity vcera dosli na planetu zem? Ze tu nikto okrem teba netusi ze trebars komodity ficia najma cez terminove kontrakty, ze ako funguje ktora trieda aktiv a ze vacsina slovakov je v financne negramotna, ze ako funguje spekulativny a ako realny dopyt, ze ze ze?
> Naozaj si presvedceny o tom, ze tu vsetci tapame v tmach, len ty jediny si osvieteny, ktory vidi ako to naozaj je? Lebo tak bol stylizovany tvoj posledny prispevok. Trochu skromnosti a tolerancie a menej mentorstva, chlape.. Mozno si sa len chcel pochvalit, to by ta ciastocne ospravedlnovalo.


nie nemyslim si to  a uz vobec si nemyslim, ze osm jediny osvieteny  od toho som daleko .. a v 1986 sme boli osvieteni viaceri 

a pochvalit sa nemam potrebu to fakt  



default said:


> Ja si naopak myslim, ze vplyv sedej ekonomiky si nezrealnil, ale nadsadil. Kazdopadne, trh zda sa momentalne dava zapravdu skor mne ako tebe.


hm a v com ti dava za pravdu viac ako mne ? som povedal, ze teraz bude mierna stagnacia cien a od jesene buduceho roku ideme zase uz normlanych par percent hore. ziadne 30% zlacnenie ako v pobalti alebo v ES resp UK sa nekona. ma to svoje dovody 

sedu ekonomiku moc moc podcenujete 



default said:


> Moje vyroky su mozno odtrhnute od reality, ale som si celkom isty, ze to iste sa tyka tvojho sebahodnotenia.


ja som sam seba tu nehodnotil  na to su druhi, ale ako ma hodnotia mi je tiez docela jedno


----------



## wuane

u mna vyhrava...





























matiasmx


----------



## wuane

delete


----------



## cibula

aquila said:


> cibula, precitaj si moje tvrdenie cele .. skusim to v kocke ..
> .
> v BA sa konecne utriasol trh, uz sa rozhoduje aj na zaklade lokality, uz nas necakaju 20-30% rocne skoky smerom hore, teraz bude do leta 2009 stagnacia a v istych lokalitach mierna narast a v inych zase mierny pokles, t.j. ako tomu bolo v roku 2004 ked sme sli du EU, ale potom uz bude zdravy rast par percent .. a to je zatial pravda ... ale nie je tu proste ziadna bublina a 30 alebo nebodaj 50% % pokles nas necaka
> 
> snad este dodam, ze v kopu slovenskych mestach je vysoky potencial rastu .. a najma vsade porastu pozemky .. tie nepadnu


ok, tento nazor berem, pevne verim ze to tak aj bude a trh v bratislave sa stane skutocnym realitnym trhom :cheers:
zaciatok takehoto vyvoja je vidno uz dnes ale je stale tazke predpokladat ako to bude neskor...

je potrebne aby sa v cene bytov zohladnovala hlavne lokalita, ale aj architektura, kvalita, dispozicia a najblizsie okolie budovy ci dokonca aj vyhlad  .... teda aby sa stavali byty pre ludi a nie pre investorov ktorym su (al. boli) tieto veci uplne ukradnute a mozu na to neskor doplatit 

niektore projekty su preto uz dnes odsudene na neuspech (oby**** :lol
a developeri by sa mali konecne poucit... a nie predavat za ceny kedy im staci predat tretinu baraku a naklady maju naspat.hno:


----------



## aquila

Wizzard said:


> kua, to je normálne sranda sledovať tieto dlhé príspevky, chalani asi nemáte v robote čo robiť


mame, ale posledne dva dni mam KOKR  ale zatial sa mi dari delegovat pracu dalej, tak tazka pohoda


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> ^^ Z toho mnozstva uvedenych faktov sa idem teda posr...t.
> Normalne neviem, na ktory z nich skor zareagovat?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Prvy koncept low-cost-u vznikol v roku 1949.
> Prve A 320 zacali trhovu prevadzku v roku 1988.
> Southwest airlines, od ktoreho prebral Ryanair neskor kompletny model, vznikol v roku 1971.


pouzivas dost demagogicke metody 

vies ze prvy koncept lietania uz zaviedol ikaross ?  

zisti si ako zavinali southwest, zisti si ako dopadol people's express a potom zisti si ako zacal ryanair a kedy zacal so skutocnym LCC modelom


----------



## matiasmx

wuane said:


> u mna vyhrava...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matiasmx


dobre wuane ides na to myslim ze timto vtipkom si si zatial vysluzil pivko na stretku dufam ze sa uz konecne zastavis a aj ostatny !!! hmm to by bola asi zaujimava debata na stretku milan11 WS aquila :lol::lol:


----------



## aquila

zaujimava ako zaujimava  moj nazor zatial je pravdivy, kym ten milanov je odtrhnuty od reality  



> v BA sa konecne utriasol trh, uz sa rozhoduje aj na zaklade lokality, uz nas necakaju 20-30% rocne skoky smerom hore, teraz bude do leta 2009 stagnacia a v istych lokalitach mierna narast a v inych zase mierny pokles, t.j. ako tomu bolo v roku 2004 ked sme sli du EU, ale potom uz bude zdravy rast par percent .. a to je zatial pravda ... ale nie je tu proste ziadna bublina a 30 alebo nebodaj 50% % pokles nas necaka
> 
> snad este dodam, ze v kopu slovenskych mestach je vysoky potencial rastu .. a najma vsade porastu pozemky .. tie nepadnu


takze nie je ani moc o com  snad, ze len milan by mohol prestat presadzovat svoje nazory a uznat, ze sa moze mylit, leob sa myli aj pri tomto, aj pri LCC, aj pri euro sa sekol, aj pri riverparku ..


----------



## wuane

^^Milan ,ty pocuvaj,nesekaj sa tolko.:nono:

citam celu vasu diskusiu,a pre mna je prinosom,kto ma pravdu neviem,ale citam dva pomerne odborne nazory,mozno mate pravdu kazdy v niecom inom,ale aspon trochu sa ponaram do vod realitneho biznisu a fungovania trhu,k comu by som sa asi inac nedostal.takze ja nemam nic proti tomuto dialogu,ved je to k teme.Viac by mi vyhovovala aguilova pravda,ktora vlasnte nevesti pre BA az tak zle veci,ale akosi mam pocit,ze sa neviem rozhodnut,komu verim,asi preto ze sa nerozumiem,a vlastny odborny pohlad nemam.
Takze milan,aguila ,uprimna vdaka.


----------



## wuane

matiasmx said:


> dobre wuane ides na to myslim ze timto vtipkom si si zatial vysluzil pivko na stretku dufam ze sa uz konecne zastavis a aj ostatny !!! hmm to by bola asi zaujimava debata na stretku milan11 WS aquila :lol::lol:


hmm,ja som prec,ale 19 augusta sa teleportujem,takze potom by som sa na stretku asi zastavil ak by bolo.


----------



## matiasmx

aquila said:


> zaujimava ako zaujimava  moj nazor zatial je pravdivy, kym ten milanov je odtrhnuty od reality  ..


no to neviem posudit lebo pri piatom zvesku tejto pouckoknihy som to prestal citat  ale do tej doby aj ked napocudovanie sa mi ten tvoj nazor pozdaval viac aj ked tych faktou tam as tak moc nemas ale pises to tak viac zrozimitelnejsie  napocudovanie preto ze mam este v zivej pamati tvoju debatu o metre a to bola naozaj prva ostra debata tochto fora co sa tyka slovenskej sekcie  love and peace :lol: :cheers:



wuane said:


> hmm,ja som prec,ale 19 augusta sa teleportujem,takze potom by som sa na stretku asi zastavil ak by bolo.


aha ano uz si spominam si v USA tak nabuduce  hmm na to ze si tak daleko si tu volako casto co tam nepracujes ??


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> zaujimava ako zaujimava  moj nazor zatial je pravdivy, kym ten milanov je odtrhnuty od reality


Ach! Geez! Here we are again!

Mily Aquila! Mojim najvrucnejsim momentalnym prianim je, uznat sam sebe a najma tebe, ze som sa mylil.
Potreboval by som ale taku malu pomoc od teba, aspon zopar faktov, aby som si mhol s cistym svedomim uznat, ze som spravil chybu. :yes: 
Som ochotny zabudnut vsetky tvoje poznamky o mojej schize, pomarancovych dzusoch a ulozenou ''vatou a kvalitnymi love'' pod vankusmi od nasich uplatkarskych skorumpovanych uradnikov a zamerat sa na tento post, ktory si tu sam mimochodom po sebe replikoval:



aquila said:


> v BA sa konecne utriasol trh, uz sa rozhoduje aj na zaklade lokality, uz nas necakaju 20-30% rocne skoky smerom hore, teraz bude do leta 2009 stagnacia a v istych lokalitach mierna narast a v inych zase mierny pokles, t.j. ako tomu bolo v roku 2004 ked sme sli du EU, ale potom uz bude zdravy rast par percent .. a to je zatial pravda ... ale nie je tu proste ziadna bublina a 30 alebo nebodaj 50% % pokles nas necaka


Predtym vsak, ako mi na tvoj post odpovies, rad by som ta poprosil o tvoje nazory na to, co je to:

*1.)* realitna bublina a ako by si ju ty osobne definoval, poprosim ta aj nejake cisla, ak by si chcel porovnavat vysku platov s hypotekami a cenami bytov

*2.)* specifika Bratislavskeho trhu - v com podla teba spocivaju a rychle porovnanie Bratislavskeho realitneho trhu s ostatnymi krajinami

*3.) *strucna charakteristika real. trhov v Anglicku,Irsku a Pobalti - ak nechces, na tuto otazku neodpovedaj

A po odpovedani tychto otazok by som ta poprosil o vysvetlenie tohto tvojho postoja:


aquila said:


> v BA sa konecne utriasol trh, uz sa rozhoduje aj na zaklade lokality, uz nas necakaju 20-30% rocne skoky smerom hore, teraz bude do leta 2009 stagnacia a v istych lokalitach mierna narast a v inych zase mierny pokles, t.j. ako tomu bolo v roku 2004 ked sme sli du EU, ale potom uz bude zdravy rast par percent .. a to je zatial pravda ... ale nie je tu proste ziadna bublina a 30 alebo nebodaj 50% % pokles nas necaka


*a)* preco si myslis, ze do leta 2009 bude stagnacia?
*b)* preco si myslis, ze po lete 2009 nastane zdravy, niekolkopercentny rast?
*c)* dufam, ze na toto si mi uz odpovedal vyssie, ale znova sa spytam, preco si myslis, ze v Ba ziadna bublina nie je a ze tamojsie ceny necaka ziadny vacsi pokles?

Pevne dufam, ze mi na tieto otazky odpovies a ze budeme moct nasu debatu preniest do konstruktivnejsej roviny:cheers:
Ako som uz spomenul predtym, ak uvedies zrozumitelne fakty, ktore budu mat logiku, nemam najmensi problem uznat svoju chybu.
Dovtedy by som ta ale poprosil, aby si sa zdrzal vyhlasovani o tom, ze ja sa mylim a jediny ty mas pravdu. Podobne vyhlasenia sme uz na Slovensku poculi a z neznamych pricin zanechali v nasej populacii skor traumu ako pozitivny vplyv.



A celkom naposledy k tym LCC.
Pytal si sa ma na fakty, uviedol som ti ich, na co si ty vyhlasil, ze som demagog.
Preto sa k tejto teme uz nejdem vracat, o greckej mytologii sa mi tu skutocne nechce bavit a okrem toho mam obavy, ze by to mohlo dopadnut rovnako ako predtym s tym tvojim pomarancovym dzusom.:cheers:


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> Mily Aquila! Mojim najvrucnejsim momentalnym prianim je, uznat sam sebe a najma tebe, ze som sa mylil.


ako by povedal klasik.. nemas na to, ked si nebol schopny uznat doteraz v podstate ziadny tvoj omyl v tejto debate, tak o tom to silne pochybujem 



milan11 said:


> Potreboval by som ale taku malu pomoc od teba, aspon zopar faktov, aby som si mhol s cistym svedomim uznat, ze som spravil chybu. :yes:
> Som ochotny zabudnut vsetky tvoje poznamky o mojej schize, pomarancovych dzusoch a ulozenou ''vatou a kvalitnymi love'' pod vankusmi od nasich uplatkarskych skorumpovanych uradnikov a zamerat sa na tento post, ktory si tu sam mimochodom po sebe replikoval:


ten post som dal este raz ako zhrnutie mojeho nazoru  zopar faktov som ti tu napisal, ze ich nevidis, hold smola. to ze ty si tu dal nejake irelevantne fakty je o nicom. tak isto si sem mohol dat rocnu produkciu oleja z ruzovych lupenov. asi taky to ma dopad na trh v BA a na slovensku 



milan11 said:


> *1.)* realitna bublina a ako by si ju ty osobne definoval, poprosim ta aj nejake cisla, ak by si chcel porovnavat vysku platov s hypotekami a cenami bytov


bubble burst, ked ti ceny padnu o desiatky percent .. t.j. aj 90% alebo aj len 50%  co u nas nehrozi 

porovnanvanie vysky platov s hypo a cenami bytov ti je na dve veci, ked je tu dalsich X faktorov, ktore to ovplyvnuju  a ako som ti povedal, trh vo vseobecnosti je skor o emociach ako o logike 



milan11 said:


> *2.)* specifika Bratislavskeho trhu - v com podla teba spocivaju a rychle porovnanie Bratislavskeho realitneho trhu s ostatnymi krajinami


ze na nom neplatia irske a britske pravidla, to si zapamatuj 



milan11 said:


> *3.) *strucna charakteristika real. trhov v Anglicku,Irsku a Pobalti - ak nechces, na tuto otazku neodpovedaj


kombinacia vysokeho podielu spekulativneho kapitalu, s lacnymi hypotekami, ktore si mohli zo zaciatku dovlit aj ludia, ktori realne nemali na splacanie, konciace tym, cim sa spekulacie koncia, ze investori povyberali zisky a obycajni ludia utreli hubu  najma ti, ktori na to realne nemali  to iste ako pri akciach 



milan11 said:


> *a)* preco si myslis, ze do leta 2009 bude stagnacia?


stabilizacia trhu, ktory narazil na svoj strop. lebo investori idu dalej. jednak ludia co sa potrebovali zahojit pred eurom, uz su zahojeny. neistota vyplyvajuca z eura. a aj to ze zima je celkovo dost mrtve obdobie, podobne ako leto. cize realne sa trh rozhybe zase na jesen.



milan11 said:


> *b)* preco si myslis, ze po lete 2009 nastane zdravy, niekolkopercentny rast?


vid vyssie.



milan11 said:


> *c)* dufam, ze na toto si mi uz odpovedal vyssie, ale znova sa spytam, preco si myslis, ze v Ba ziadna bublina nie je a ze tamojsie ceny necaka ziadny vacsi pokles?


nie je na to absolutne ziaden dovod, aby tu padli ceny o 30 alebo nebodaj 50%. ludia maju este stale dost penazi a stale je dost ludi, co sa mozu zadlzit a aj mzdy trosku stupaju. a najma husakove deti sa usadzuju.



milan11 said:


> Pevne dufam, ze mi na tieto otazky odpovies a ze budeme moct nasu debatu preniest do konstruktivnejsej roviny:cheers:


pochybujem, lebo ty tu budes zase tvrdit veci typu zli zli zli developeri, komunisticka mladez voliaca SDKU a miliony ton zhniteho dzusu 



milan11 said:


> Ako som uz spomenul predtym, ak uvedies zrozumitelne fakty, ktore budu mat logiku, nemam najmensi problem uznat svoju chybu.


mas ten problem.. vid LCC a dzus 



milan11 said:


> Dovtedy by som ta ale poprosil, aby si sa zdrzal vyhlasovani o tom, ze ja sa mylim a jediny ty mas pravdu. Podobne vyhlasenia sme uz na Slovensku poculi a z neznamych pricin zanechali v nasej populacii skor traumu ako pozitivny vplyv.


neni som jediny kto ma pravdu, ale v tomto ti mozem povedat, ze sa mylis a ziadna bublina na slovensku nie je. nie teraz. 




milan11 said:


> A celkom naposledy k tym LCC.
> Pytal si sa ma na fakty, uviedol som ti ich, na co si ty vyhlasil, ze som demagog.
> Preto sa k tejto teme uz nejdem vracat, o greckej mytologii sa mi tu skutocne nechce bavit a okrem toho mam obavy, ze by to mohlo dopadnut rovnako ako predtym s tym tvojim pomarancovym dzusom.:cheers:


ano tak ako som ta s prepacenim zotrel s tym tvojim hlupym nazorom na dzus som ta zotrel aj ohladne LCC, kde su trepal vyslovene hluposti  

ked sa priznam, ty si urcite neni oravak. oravaci su chutri ludia a vedia si aj uznat pravdu. ty si asi skor smrncnuty polskom


----------



## milan11

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

Teda faktom je, ze az tolko faktov pokope som tu fakticky necakal. Fakt som v rozpakoch, na ktory fakt mam najskor reagovat.
Skusim tento fakt, lebo na ostatne fakty, fakt nemam odpoved.:



aquila said:


> kombinacia vysokeho podielu spekulativneho kapitalu, s lacnymi hypotekami, ktore si mohli zo zaciatku dovlit aj ludia, ktori realne nemali na splacanie, konciace tym, cim sa spekulacie koncia, ze investori povyberali zisky a obycajni ludia utreli hubu  najma ti, ktori na to realne nemali  to iste ako pri akciach


Absolutne presny opak je pravdou + takmer ziadny spekulativny kapital :lol:


Dalsim faktom je, ze tej zaplave faktov jednoducho nedokazem celit a preto priznavam svoju porazku na celej ciare, zucastnenim dakujem za pozornost a opustam tento thread s vedomim, ze s Aquilom sa uz nikdy nebudem pustat do debat vyzadujucich fakty a logicke argumenty.



Au Revior :wave: for everyone!














P.S Aquila, stale si vazim tvoje nazory, co sa tyka infrastruktury.


----------



## aquila

ehm nemas zase nejaku schizu, ked tvrdis, ze tam ziadny spekulativny kapital nebol ? ci sa snazis to takto akoze ironicky zamiesto do stratena, ze si tu pisal hluposti ? 

ad fakty, ja viem, ze ty si sice potrpis na fakty, ktore v podstate vobec nesuvisia s temou, ale co uz. ako som ti povedal, mozem ti tu kludne napisat produkciu oleja z ruzovych lupenov. tiez bude mat tolko spolocne s realitnym trhom v BA ako tie tvoje "fakty" 

ale inak mi staci ked prijmes stavku o dalsiu basu sampusu, ze nehnutelnosti v BA takto rok nebudu o 50% dole  aj ked ja si dovolim trvdit, ze pojdu dole ani o 30% ergo .. skratka dost silne pochybujem, ze typicky petrzalky panelakovy trojizbak sa bude predavat za 50-60 tisic euro .. 

upozornujem, ze jednu si uz prehral


----------



## milan11

USA, Anglicko a Irsko su jednoznacne v recesii a predsa som ochotny stavit sa, ze ceny v ani jednej z tychto krajin nezidu o 50% dole tento rok. Dokonca celoplosne priemerne ani o 30%.
Ono to funguje totiz trosicka inac.
A stale plati to, co som napisal vyssie.
Plus, tu basu za inu stavku, samozrejme u mna mas. :cheers:


----------



## aquila

a ako to funguje trosku inac ta bublina ? mi to vysvetli  lebo ked je niekde bublina, tak musi prasknut a ta v USA, UK a IRL praskla a padli tam nehnutelnosti o 30 az 50%. 

a co si napisal vyssie ?  no ako ta bublina teda funguje, to ma fakt zaujima  

neviem, ale ked povazujes to ze ceny budu stagnovat za bublinu, tak si to chce mrknut pojmy  

ale dam ti este jednu radu, ak uz chces hladat nejake analogie, tak pozri sa na trh do ciech a potom na slovensky a zistis dost vela podobnosti a najam to, ze co je teraz v CR za nejake 2-3 dojde aj ku nam  mozno pochopis, ze u nas fakt ziadna bublina nie je


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> a ako to funguje trosku inac ta bublina ? mi to vysvetli  lebo ked je niekde bublina, tak musi prasknut a ta v USA, UK a IRL praskla a padli tam nehnutelnosti o 30 az 50%.
> 
> a co si napisal vyssie ?  no ako ta bublina teda funguje, to ma fakt zaujima
> 
> neviem, ale ked povazujes to ze ceny budu stagnovat za bublinu, tak si to chce mrknut pojmy
> 
> ale dam ti este jednu radu, ak uz chces hladat nejake analogie, tak pozri sa na trh do ciech a potom na slovensky a zistis dost vela podobnosti a najam to, ze co je teraz v CR za nejake 2-3 dojde aj ku nam  mozno pochopis, ze u nas fakt ziadna bublina nie je





milan11 said:


> :...priznavam svoju porazku na celej ciare, zucastnenim dakujem za pozornost a opustam tento thread s vedomim, ze s Aquilom sa uz nikdy nebudem pustat do debat ...


----------



## default

Uz som sa bal ze pride aj ku kradnutiu formiciek.



> moj nazor zatial je pravdivy, kym ten milanov je odtrhnuty od reality


toto vyhlasujem za bonmot tyzdna, aquila chod do politiky, mas na to:bow: (ak tam uz nie si)


----------



## aquila

default, uff, tak hlboko som neklesol aby som siel do politiky a dufam, ze ani neklesnem :lol:

ale vsak on ten moj nazor je fakt zatial pravdivy  tak neviem co je na tom zle to skonstatovat  teda aspon nikde neni ani vidu ani slychu o 30-50% poklese cien ako v US, ES, IRL resp UK 

zatial tiez neskrachoval ani jeden developer, ani jedna banka.. tak neviem co robite bububu  btw. nepocitam tam samozrejme klasicky slovensky pripad, ked co akcia to nova s.r.o.cka a tu preventivne po dostavani zlikvidujeme  a este aj stat o DPH obabreme


----------



## aquila

> Financial Times: Slovensko úverová kríza nezasiahla, jeho banky sú malé a zastarané
> 
> 23. júla 2008 11:51
> Dopad svetovej úverovej krízy je na Slovensku výrazne obmedzený. Pri pohľade na škody, ktoré spôsobili finančné nepokoje v USA či západnej Európe, si slovenské banky vravia, že niekedy je lepšie byť malý, z cesty a mierne zastaraný. V stredu to napísal denník Financial Times vo svojej prílohe venovanej Slovensku. Hlavným dôvodom vysokého bankového rastu na Slovensku, zatiaľ čo vo vyspelých krajinách je len minimálny poprípade záporný, je silný ekonomický rast krajiny, ktorý vlani dosiahol 10,4 percenta. Na tento rok ekonómovia predpovedajú 7,7-percentný rast slovenského hospodárstva.
> 
> 
> *Podľa Financial Times sa hypotekárny trh na Slovensku síce rapídne rozvíja, úvery si však berie prevažne stredná a vyššia stredná trieda, teda ľudia, ktorých platy rýchlo rastú a pravdepodobne nebudú mať problémy s ich splácaním. Objem stratových úverov dosahuje podľa člena predstavenstva Tatra Banky Marcela Kaščáka menej než 1 percento*. Generálny riaditeľ VÚB Banky Ignacio Jaquotot tvrdí, že pomer stratových úverov sa v jeho banke pred ôsmimi rokmi blížil k 35 percentám. Po tom, ako VÚB prešla do zahraničných rúk, sa však tento ukazovateľ prudko znížil na súčasnú úroveň mierne nad 1 percento.
> 
> Slovenský bankový sektor, ktorého 92 percent ovládajú zahraniční hráči, je taktiež veľmi konzervatívny. *Ukazovateľ loan-to-value ratio, čiže pomer úveru oproti hodnote nehnuteľnosti, len zriedkakedy prevýši 70 perecent*. V susednom Poľsku je na úrovni 100 percent alebo dokonca aj viac celkom bežný. Rakúske a talianske banky, ktoré dominujú slovenskému bankovému sektoru, sa zameriavajú prevažne na tradičné formy podnikania, akými sú prijímanie vkladov a poskytovanie úverov, než investovanie do exotických amerických cenných papierov. Slovenské banky taktiež evidujú prebytok likvidity. *Ukazovateľ loan-to-deposit ratio, ktorý je podielom poskytnutých úverov klientom a súčtu vkladov retailu, dosahuje okolo 70 percent, čo znamená, že banky nepotrebujú zháňať peniaze na medzinárodných trhoch*.


tam mas vlastne presne to zhrnute o com som tu pisal. a o tom, ze je to hovadina ako to ty porovnavas. a v odseku 

_Rakúske a talianske banky, ktoré dominujú slovenskému bankovému sektoru, sa zameriavajú prevažne na tradičné formy podnikania, akými sú prijímanie vkladov a poskytovanie úverov, než investovanie do exotických amerických cenných papierov. Slovenské banky taktiež evidujú prebytok likvidity._

mas napisane aj preco rakusky, taliansky, svajciarsky trh a ciastocne nemecky netri tym co je v UK, IRL a US 

p.s. skoda, ze si nepristupil na stavbku, mal by som uz dve basy sampusu od teba


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> hm, toto je dost silna korekcia tvojich nazorov.. lebo toto co si tu napisal je plus minus to co ja tvrdim od zaciatku.. ze o ziadnu realitnu bublinu a ani krizu sa nejedna
> 
> asi ti po treti krat pastnem sem to moje male zosumarizovanie situacie v BA
> 
> 
> 
> cize, ja znovu napisem, ze som sa na rozdiel od teba zatial v tomto nemylil...
> 
> a snad po neviem kolky krat, nespominaj tu nemecke a toboz rakuske ceny nehnutelnosti, ked nemas ani len paru o specifikach tychto trhov .. a ani len netusis preco su v AT a DE relativne nizke ceny bytov .. takze si fakt daj pohov
> 
> 2 futuros: to nepoznas typicke slovenske


Clovece, ty si horsi ako nocna mora.
Ceny bytov v Ba narazili na strop kupyschopnosti uz aj vyssej strednej triedy.
Ich dalsie stupanie je nezmyslom.
Ten tvoj pojem *''zdravy rast''*, je pri sucastnych cenach uplnou fantazmagoriou a utopiou, ako mozu stupat, ked uz teraz sa predaj spomalil a ceny klesaju.
Znova ti opakujem *Ceny bytov v Bratislave su vysoko nad kupyschopnostou obyvatelstva*, takze ta bublina tu je a pokial mzdy nedobehnu ceny bytov, tak tie stupat urcite nebudu. 

Investori uz v Ba skoncili, dom. obyvatelstvo na tie byty nema, cena prenajmu klesa - co je dalsim dokazom previsu ponuky nad dopytom, tak mi tu uved jeden jediny normalny logicky dovod, preco by tie ceny mali stupat?

A sitaciu v Ba s ostatnymi krajinami porovnavat musis, a *ceny bytov v Ba dosiahli* a v niektorych pripadoch *aj presiahli ceny nehnutelnosti *tak* v europskych *ako aj *v americkych mestach*, aj *pri niekolkonasobne nizsich platoch,* a pokial sa v mnozstve dotycnych krajin hovori o recesii a dochadza ku klesaniu cien, v Ba podla Aquilu a NARKS-u budu ceny stale stupat.

Rozumies uz konecne tomu?


----------



## aquila

futuros: to ze sa za viac resp rovnake peniaze kupuje nizsia kvalita je fakt .. vid napriklad, ked sa div nie lacne plastaky, 5cm polysu na fasade na projektoch nepovazuje za luxus .. 

casto spominana vieden je dost specificka .. netreba ju porovnavat .. to je v podstate absolutne svetova spicka, co sa podpory byvania tyka .. ale to je na dlhsie ..

strummer: neviem co bude za 10 rokov, ale na nejakych 90% som si isty tvrdit, ze byty lacnejsie nebudu.. prave z dlhodobeho hladiska je tehlicka silne konzervativna investicia .. lebo je tam rast .. 

btw. to ze si beru 30 rocne hypo a berie to polku platu je este super mega spica, horsie to bude ked budu brat 40 a 50 rovne hypoteky a bude im to brat 70-80% platu .. ako to je napriklad v ES resp UK .. 

to co si zazil v americkej firme sa v amerike deje stale .. ak poznas nejakych ludi v tej firme co su dlhsie opytaj sa ich na zaciatok 80tych, 90tych rokov .. pre nich nic nenormalne .. ale to sme OT ..


----------



## sisi

default said:


> Sisi skus sa tam pozriet este raz
> Navyse, su medzi nimi aj vsetky apartmany na najvyssich podlaziach, co je nezvykle, kedze tie sa v takychto projektoch predavaju az ako posledne.. co je nepochybne znakom toho, ze su odjakziva "rezervovane" pre majitela developera, kamaratov, znamych, najlepsich obchodnych partnerov, milenky a tak podobne :lol: Ako pozornost podniku samozrejme


OK, pozrela som sa ešte raz. Na rozdiel od väčšiny nových projektov tu sú rovnaké byty na najvyššom podlaží ako na nižších podlažiach a cena nestúpa s výškou podlažia. Za predpokladu, že strecha nebude zatekať (je v záruke), iste tiež by som si radšej kúpila byt na najvyššom podlaží, kde mi nikto nebude dupať nad hlavou a budem mať výhľad.


----------



## Strummer

aquila: whatever, myslim ze si fakt staci pozriet ponuku na reality.sk alebo podobnych serveroch, a situacia je jasna, bytov na predaj je kopec, nikto ich nekupuje. ano, je tu este velmi silny neuspokojeny dopyt, ALE ti ludia jednoducho byt za taketo ceny nekupia! to si vazne myslis, ze si to znicohonic z nejakeho dovodu rozmyslia, a zacnu zurivo kupovat byty, ak to neurobili doteraz??? a "noveho dopytu" teda dorastajucich mladych ludia bude cim dalej tym menej, navyse dochodcovia umieraju, byty sa uvolnuju, takze nie vsetok dopyt musi byt pokryty novostavbami. kde sa teda ten dopyt zoberie? jednoducha otazka, vies mi na nu odpovedat?


----------



## aquila

strummer: precitaj si aj ty poriadne co som napisal predtym v tom odseku o zhodnoteni realit .. 

a hlavne, kde som napisal, ze tu bude niekto zurivo kupovat byty ? kde ? kde som pisal nieco o novom dopyte ? 

na stupanie cien v inflacnych medziach nepotrebujes mat zurivy dopyt  

plus dalsi detail, teraz sa usadzuju absolutne najsilnejsie rocniky .. 72-88 .. o par rokov to bude uz o inom .. ale vsak to som to uz spominal..

nist, nechce sa mi tu disktovat stale o tom istom .. ten odsek co som napisal... tak _zatial_ plati do bodky .. ziadna bublina, ze tu padnu ceny o 30 az 50 % tu nehrozi .. dovi dopo ...

kto ste nekupili pred par rokmi .. vas problem.. bud zarabajte viac, alebo mate smolu ..


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> na stupanie cien v inflacnych medziach nepotrebujes mat zurivy dopyt


ani mne sa uz nechce, ale k tomuto musim...toto vobec nie je predmetom diskusie. nebavime sa o normalnom inflacnom raste. bavime sa o tom, ze SUCASNA uroven cien (teda ta, od ktorej by podla teba mali ceny dalej stupat) je nastavena prilis vysoko, chapes ten rozdiel? zurivy dopyt nepotrebujes na inflacny rast. potrebujes ho ale na legitimizaciu (ci ako to nazvat) sucasnych cien, ktore su podla vsetkych kriterii a indexov uplne mimo normalu. kedze sucasna uroven NEBOLA dosiahnuta normalnym mechanizom dopytu/ponuky a inflacnym rastom, ale umelymi spekulaciami, ktore tu (aj inde) boli detailne popisane.


----------



## aquila

na legimitizaciu sucastnych cien nepotrebujes nic.. lebo tie uz tu su .. cize neviem, kde vidis problem .. keby tie ceny neboli legitimne, tak padnu o tych 30-50%, co sa akosi nedje .. cize je asi nastavana OK 

kolko krat mam este povedat, ze spekulacie su normalne trhove mechanizmy ?


----------



## default

Hehe aquila ty si fakt presvedceny, ze v RE tu funguju trhove principy? Muheheee


----------



## default

*Spravy od susedov*

Toto by sa na nasom skorumpovanom medialnom piesocku nemohlo objavit :nuts:

*Změna. Byty začaly zlevňovat*

Z clanku:


> Ceny nemají kam stoupat
> 
> V *Praze, kde středně velký byt v centru běžně stojí přes tři miliony*, ceny ještě v prvním pololetí stouply o pět procent. V létě se ale i tady růst *zastavil*. "Již po dva měsíce se cena standardního staršího bytu v Praze o velikosti 68 metrů v běžné, nikoliv okrajové poloze drží na květnové úrovni," říká Kadlecová. Vývoj v Praze, kde je trh největší, se podle ní zpravidla opakuje i ve zbytku republiky.
> 
> Fakt, že *loňská horečka vyprchala*, pozorují i realitní makléři. "Ceny v Praze určitě *nerostou*. Jak u *starších bytů*, tak u *novostaveb*. Hlavní příčinou stagnace je převis nabídky, staví se hodně nových bytů," míní Jan Borůvka z Asociace realitních kanceláří.


Mne to cosi pripomina 
Ale najma ma sokovalo, ze stredne velky byt v centre Prahy stoji nieco nad 3mil. ceskych (4mil. SKK), kto ma tu chce este presviedcat ze trh je zdravy?:lol:


----------



## aquila

default said:


> Hehe aquila ty si fakt presvedceny, ze v RE tu funguju trhove principy? Muheheee


ano  kazdy chce trhnut co najviac  a zatial im to ide 

a inak ti to pripomina situaciu v BA s tym, ze v CR to rozbehli na vyssie obratky ako v BA .. plus okolo prahy vyrastlo radovo viac satelitov.. vsak su tam aj lepsie podmienky ako okolo BA ..


----------



## default

aquila said:


> vsak su tam aj lepsie podmienky ako okolo BA ..


Pri vyssich disponibilnych prijmoch a nizsich cenach ako u nas sa tomu ani necudujem


----------



## aquila

to samozrejme tiez .. ale skor ide o to, ze okolo prahy mas kvantum rovinatych pozemkov radialy su tiez docela dobre riesene .. nehovoriac o prestupnych terminaloch na konecnych metra .. plus plus plus ..


----------



## Qwert

Zaujímavý článok na eTrende: Slovenské ceny bytov dobiehajú susedov

Najviac sa mi páči záver:


> Bratislava by sa mala v budúcom roku pri neprerušenom raste dostať zhruba na úroveň Varšavy a Viedne, Budapešť bude na slovenské hlavné mesto naďalej strácať. K cenám bežným v maďarskom hlavnom meste by sa mali naopak priblížiť sadzby za nové byty v Košiciach alebo Žiline. Developeri na Slovensku by ani pri týchto pre nich príjemných vyhliadkach nemali zabúdať na to, že už v tomto roku sa začnú prejavovať dôsledky spomalenia hospodárskeho rastu. Dopyt po nových bytoch môžu tiež nepriamo oslabiť nižšie príjmy exportujúcich firiem po oslabení rastu ekonomík v západnej Európe.


Takže Bratislava dobehne Varšavu a Viedeň a Budapešť bude cenovo zhruba na úrovni Košíc či Žiliny. To musí mať Slota radosť.

______________________________

Niečo na odľahčenie. Kto bude v tých drahých bytoch bývať podľa Plus 7 dní: Otehotnie už?


> Adriana Sklenaříková sa má sťahovať na Slovensko do bytu za osemdesiat miliónov korún, kde chce vychovávať svoje dieťa
> 
> Už len niekoľko mesiacov delí topmodelku Adrianu Sklenaříkovú-Karembeu od jej vysnívaného rodinného sídla na Slovensku. V multifunkčnom komplexe River Park, ktorý je na ploche dva a pol hektára medzi bývalým Parkom kultúry a oddychu a Novým mostom v Bratislave, si údajne vybrala honosný byt.
> Za luxus v blízkosti centra hlavného mesta s výhľadom na Dunaj je známa kráska s najdlhšími nohami na svete ochotná zaplatiť presne osemdesiatjeden miliónov korún. Týždenníku Plus 7 dní sa podarilo získať fotografie jedného z už zariadených bytov v River Parku. Rovnako bude vyzerať aj príbytok Adriany Sklenaříkovej.


----------



## default

A kde chce to dieta pustit, na 4prudovku alebo do Dunaja? Nie nadarmo sa hovori, nevstupis 2krat do tej istej rieky..


----------



## wuane

default said:


> A kde chce to dieta pustit, na 4prudovku alebo do Dunaja? *Nie nadarmo sa hovori, nevstupis 2krat do tej istej rieky*..


:lol:Nepochybujem o tom ze vies ako je to myslene,ale pekne si to prekrutil:lol:


----------



## futuros

Jedna vec je zformulovať *Teóriu realitnej bubliny v Bratislave a na Slovensku* a druhá vec je ukazovať konkrétne prípady možného sveta spĺňajúceho axiómy niektorej teórie.

Dovoľte mi, aby som prezentoval projekt Veža rezidencií. Sledujem ten projekt od začiatku, dokoncia som sa zaujímal istý čas o byt tam (v začiatkoch). Vývoj tohto projektu je podľa mňa priamo ovlyvnený realitnou bublinou na Slovensku. Títo investori to príliš podcenili, možno že mali pocit, fííí, ako tá Bratislava ale uháňa. Iste, uháňa. :cheers:

Na taký projekt treba ísť z niššími cenami bytov, stále zarobíte, ..., nepredbiehajte...

Tie kvietky v strede mi tento krát prinášajú rozpaky, nie radosť z prírody. 









*Bublinová veža rezidencií.*


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^
Ešte mi dovoľte pridať sem začiatok tejto diskusie, ktorá začala vo vlákne  [Bratislava] Residence Tower 32f (107m) . 



carbonkid said:


> Residence Tower zatiaľ čaká


...
Momentálne sa vybavuje financovanie projektu: „Rokujeme s bankami, no zatiaľ nemáme pozitívne vyjadrenie na komerčný úver.“ Stavbu teda investor doteraz pokrýval z vlastných zdrojov a čaká na technické riešenie.
...

Myslím, že to môžme spojiť s vláknom [Slovakia] Realitná bublina na Slovensku a v Bratislave. Také spojenie obidvoch entít. *Veža rezidencií a Realitná bublina. * => *Bublinová veža. Bublinový projekt. Bublinový luxus. * :lol:


----------



## default

Si myslia, ze ludia sa potrhaju, aby im zaplatili 130tis/m2 v sklenenej krabici alebo ze kazda banka im na to pozicia. Neuveritelne, ako su poniektori mechom udreti. Za znamych okolnosti by som bol ochotny im dat tak max 50ku za meter, aj to za predpokladu ze by tam fakt uz makali stavebne mechanizmy. Dieru v zemi im uz dnes nik nekupi (a keby len dieru, spytajte sa v takom Obydicku (70tis/m2) ako im ide predaj, a to uz bude do roka hotovy..)


----------



## aquila

jooj, ked tunak niekto zaspal dobu a chce to financovat z $$$ klientov  to sa dalo pred par rokmi, ale nie teraz  heh a 130k / m2 .. vsak za to si kupi clovek byt na dunajske a to je "kusok" ina lokalita


----------



## alien

niekto tu spominal ze ceny su uz vysoke pre strednu vyssiu vrstvu.
takze, stredna vyssia vrstva v bratislave (dvaja pracujuci) maju cez 60tisic cisteho na domacnost a mozu si dovolit platit 30litrov mesacne hypoteku. Co je tak na 6-7milionovy uver na 30 rokov. Podla mna tie ceny su realne zatial...


----------



## aquila

strummer: ja sa vobec nezamotavam  ti ludia chodia medzi nami  alebo si myslis, ze sa nic nekupuje ? 

preco nie je jeden konkretyn byt predany je tazko povedat. len aj ten ma cenu 48k/m2 .. na to ze to je povodny stav kusok viac .. ale na zaklade jedneho bytu tazko hovorit .. 

len mi prijde usmevne, ked tu milan doslova trepe o cenach novostavieb 40k/m2 ked za to nekupis poriadne ani 30 rocny panelak ..

a preco je ten rozdiel v cene ?mno kvoli tomu slovicku novostavba  aj ked ma katastrofalne rozhodenie  

co je normalna cena ? to ti nepovie nikto .. lebo je to taky isty pojem umenie .. pre kazdeho to znamena nieco ine  realna cena je taka, za ktoru sa nieco kupi alebo preda 

aby bolo aj nieco z praxe, minuly mesiac znamy predali 3i izbak na stabarskej za 2,8 .. sice ja osobne nechapem toho kto to kupil, lebo to je fakt 40k/m2 .. a na tej lokalite, ale budiz ..


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> strummer: ja sa vobec nezamotavam  ti ludia chodia medzi nami  alebo si myslis, ze sa nic nekupuje ?


neodpovedas na konkretne argumenty. jasne ze sa kupuje. ale pred 9 mesiacmi by sa taketo byty v ponuke neohriali ani 10 minut. teraz su ich po celej BA v ponuke stovky. a stale som nepocul argument, preco sa prestali predavat, a preco by teda v takejto situacii mali ceny stupat. a ako som povedal, vacsina este predat nepotrebuje, len tak skusaju. ten cas ale este pride, ked sa zacnu nenapadne zvysovat urokove sadzby hypotek, rast platov zacne stagnovat, ludia zistia, ze tie 4-5 milionove byty vlastne neboli ziadna "investicia" a ze pred sebou maju 30 rokov splacania niecoho, coho trhova hodnota je nizsia. nehovoriac o tom, ze mnohe mlade dvojice kupili napriklad dvojizbaky, s planom neskor ich predat so ziskom a kupit vacsi byt pre zalozenie rodiny. no, prajem im vela stastia 

a k tym Milanovym 40k/m2: on mal na mysli situaciu, ked developeri hovoria o vystavbe pre nizsie vrstvy. ako vidno, nizsie vrstvy nie su ochotne zaplatit 60k/m2, a asi ani 50k/m2. preto, ak su plany developerov realne, cena sa bude musiet blizit tym 40k, chapes? inak by stavali novy Obydick, s rovnakou perspektivou zaujmu.


----------



## zuzana

preco si myslis ze sa prestali predavat?  mozno len stupla ponuka.


----------



## Strummer

zuzana said:


> preco si myslis ze sa prestali predavat?  mozno len stupla ponuka.


pretoze (a na tom sa myslim vsetci zhodneme) tu existuje este obrovsky nenasyteny dopyt (tie spominane nizsie vrstvy, mladi ludia, atd...). ak by ceny boli na "normalnej" urovni, tak by k takemuto narastu ponuky nedoslo, kedze by ju pohltil tento dopyt. avsak nedeje sa tak, na jednej strane mame mnozstvo ludi ochotnych kupit byt, na druhej strane mnozstvo ludi ochotnych byt predat, ale ocividne sa ich cenove predstavy neprekryvaju.

v situacii, ked mas obrovsky nenasyteny dopyt a korektne ceny sa jednoducho nestane, ze by znichonic na trhu pribudli stovky nepredajnych bytov.

a ak si to myslela tak, ze zaroven sa kopec bytov predava a zaroven ich vela pribuda, takze celkovy pocet v ponuke je na prvy pohlad vysoky, tak to nie je pravda. ja sledujem dost pozorne ponuku v mojom okoli, a 90% bytov su "leziaky".


----------



## sisi

Strummer said:


> ako definujes "normal"? je niekolko moznosti:
> 
> 
> 3. ako abstraktnu predstavu "normalna cena vznikla vyrovnanim ponuky a dopytu, ide teda o cenu, ktoru su ochotni kupujuci zaplatit". momentalne ale kupujuci sucasne ceny nie su ochotni zaplatit (staci si pozriet zalostny predaj novostavieb a obrovsky pretlak ponuky starych bytov), takze aj z tohto pohladu su vysoke.
> 
> takze podla akeho kriteria su teraz ceny "normalne"???
> 
> a len tak na okraj, ja v tejto diskusii hovorim striktne o Bratislave (zvysok SR ma nezaujima) a iba o bytoch (domy a pozemky su uplne ina vec, tam samozrejme suhlasim so zuzanou). takisto by som z diskusie vynechal centrum stareho mesta BA. bavime sa o normalnych bytoch v BA, pre beznych ludi.


Ked sa bavime o normalnych bytoch pre beznych ludi, vynechajme nielen stare mesto, ale aj Slovany, Residence Tower a Obydick. Predaj novych bytov v standardnych projektoch ide celkom dobre (Rezidencia Zahorska, Podunajska, Median House, Eben, Topas, Gercenova od Redingu, Eden Park, Jegeho alej, Trinity, ba aj drahe, uz skolaudovane Black and White na Kramaroch :cheers. Nedari sa len predaj predrazenych projektov na zlych miestach :bash:. Aj ked predaj nejde az tak skvele ako minuly rok, vsimla som si, ze napriklad garzonky 25 m2 hno: v tretej faze Rezidencie Zahorska za 70k/stvorec (s vyhladom byvale mastale JRD) sa rozpredali ako teple rozky.


----------



## zuzana

Strummer said:


> pretoze (a na tom sa myslim vsetci zhodneme) tu existuje este obrovsky nenasyteny dopyt (tie spominane nizsie vrstvy, mladi ludia, atd...). ak by ceny boli na "normalnej" urovni, tak by k takemuto narastu ponuky nedoslo, kedze by ju pohltil tento dopyt. avsak nedeje sa tak, na jednej strane mame mnozstvo ludi ochotnych kupit byt, na druhej strane mnozstvo ludi ochotnych byt predat, ale ocividne sa ich cenove predstavy neprekryvaju.
> 
> v situacii, ked mas obrovsky nenasyteny dopyt a korektne ceny sa jednoducho nestane, ze by znichonic na trhu pribudli stovky nepredajnych bytov.
> 
> a ak si to myslela tak, ze zaroven sa kopec bytov predava a zaroven ich vela pribuda, takze celkovy pocet v ponuke je na prvy pohlad vysoky, tak to nie je pravda. ja sledujem dost pozorne ponuku v mojom okoli, a 90% bytov su "leziaky".


ja mam naopak inu skusenost - vzdy ked niekto zhana byt, musi si poriadne svihnut, aby mu ho niekto nevyfukol, aj v priebehu 24 hodin. Potom su tu nehnutelnosti, ktore nie su vysporiadane, a ktorych sa majitelia snazia zbavit. Vacsinou pri prvom hlbsom prieskume na take nieco prides. Z takych sa stavaju leziaky o ktorych hovoris. Ide napriklad o dedicske konanie, konkurz, rozvod, alebo dlhotrvajuce rozpory so starnucimi susedmi v domoch, kde nie je mozne dohodnut zateplenie objektu, narusena statika, predavajuci nema vybavene nove byvanie - kolkokrat sa stalo, ze niekto musel cakat aj pol roka, kym sa povodny majitel vystahoval. Tomuto sa uz dnes vacsina ludi dokaze vyhnut.


----------



## Strummer

ved uvidime ako to dopadne...mozno podcenujem vplyv pristahovalcov z vychodu, ale vsetci moji znami (bratislavcania) by si pri 25m2 garsonke v zahorskej za 70k/m2 akurat tak poklepali na celo :lol:

a kedze si nechcem pripadat ako ucastnik specialnej olympiady, tak uz nebudem tolko argumentovat. vecnych argumentov som dal (spolu s milanom) dost, rozhodne viac ako druha strana  teraz je to aj tak jedno, minimalne rok sa s cenami nic vazneho diat nebude, vsetci cakaju na euro...


----------



## aquila

strummer: vecne argumenty mozes dat.. ale ked su odtrhnute od reality, tak vies na co su ? 

ja sa len proste usmievam nad tym, ako si vy dvaja myslite, ze kazdy musi vlastnit byt a to nehovorim o socialnej vystavbe za 40k/m2  joj, fakt zabava  

a poslednu vetu som tu napisal hned na zaciatku debaty  ale to nema docinenia len s eurom  

plus pekne bez emocii to zhodnotila zuzka .. ked je to lezak, obycajne je tam nejaky zadrhel ..


----------



## sisi

milan11 said:


> a trh ocakava momentalne tisicky bytov, ktore sa dokoncuju.
> 
> Takze znova sa ta pytam, *kto ma tie byty pri sucastnych cenach kupovat*, ked este aj tych zopar prislusnikov strednej a vyssej strednej vrstvy, ktory ten byt nemaju, radsej vyckava, kedze ceny presiahli aj ich mzdovu hranicu?
> A do toho samozrejme nepocitam este to mnozstvo mladych ludi, ktory skor uprednostia rod. dom pred bytom a ako sa ich financna situacia zlepsuje, uvazuju nad predajom bytu a kupou domu aj mimo Ba


Ako potencionalna zaujemkyna o kupu 2-izboveho bytu v BA dovolim si laicky ti oponovat.
Ziadne tisicky novych bytov v BA momentalne na predaj nie su. Skus mi najst dokoncenu 2-izbovu novostavbu s dobrou dispoziciou na dobrom mieste pod 4 mil.! V ponuke su len novostavby na papieri, ktore, budu hotove o 2 roky. Pritom aj v tejto ponuke zatial len imaginarnych bytov tazko najdes skutocne dobre dispozicie na dobrych miestach (nie nad cestou, nie nad krcmou, nie s vyhladom do okien bloku oproti, nie v poli za napriklad za Mostom pri BA alebo Alžbetinom dvore). Pravda je, ze sa zvysila ponuka a trocha klesli ceny starych bytov. Ale ked si zratas dodatocne naklady na prerabku a predpokladane vysoke naklady na buduce opravy celeho domu, plus vidis dochodcov, ktori v tom dome byvaju a nemaju na zateplenie, plus vidis "architekturu" a stav spolocnych priestorov (nekryté potrubia rozvodov vo vchode, odlepujúce sa linoleum na schodisti, atd.), lacné to nie je.
Podla mojho nazoru sucasna stagnacia predaja neznamena, ze klesnu ceny dobrych bytov. Tie podla mna budu dalej rast, aj ked pomalsie, pretoze ich ponuka je zalostne mala. Byt si clovek kupuje raz v zivote a radsej zaplati viac za dobry byt. Ceny materialov rastu. Ceny stavebnych prac po zavedeni eura budu rast. Preto nemyslim, ze by ceny dobrych bytov mali klesat. Ak klesnu, tak len ceny zlych bytov. Napriklad v Cubicone ponuka developer garazove miesta k niektorym bytom "zadarmo". Ale v akych bytoch? - na prizemi v diere pod zastavkou autobusu, alebo vo vnutornom rohu bloku. Kto chce cely zivot byvat v takom byte? To, ze sa tazko predavaju zle byty, je samozrejme a neznamena to, ze treba cakat s kupou bytu, lebo ceny klesnu. S kupou treba cakat, len ak chces kupit zly byt. V minulom roku sa predalo cokolvek vdaka davovej psychoze pred zavedenim eura.
Dobre byty bude kupovat vyssia stredna vrstva a stredna vrstva a ich ceny budu dalej rast. Zaujem o zle byty klesne, preto sa developeri viac zacnu venovat zlepsovaniu dispozicii a vybavenia bytov.
Co sa tyka domov za BA, myslim, ze niektori ludia, co ich uz kupili, maju plne zuby trcania v kolonach aut a su potencionalnymi zakaznikmi pre novostavby bytoviek v BA.


----------



## sisi

milan11 said:


> Aquila, ak je priemerna predajna cena tento rok povedzme (priklad) 60 000 Sk za m2 a ak sa ma v kratkej buducnosti zacat masova vystavba dostupnych bytov pre ostatne vrstvy(Port, South city) tak sa budu musiet predavat povedzme (priklad) za 40 000 Sk za m2.
> Cize dostavas rocne 30% znizenie cien.


Dovolim si oponovat. Port a South City nebudu mat vyrazne nizsie ceny, pretoze to budu projekty s lepsou infrastrukturou ako sucasna Rezidencia Zahorska, ktora sa mimochodom dobre predava) alebo bytovky za Devinskou Novou Vsou a tuto infrastrukturu nebude developer financovat z vlastneho vrecka.


----------



## Strummer

sisi said:


> Ziadne tisicky novych bytov v BA momentalne na predaj nie su. Skus mi najst dokoncenu 2-izbovu novostavbu s dobrou dispoziciou na dobrom mieste *pod 4 mil.!*


a co takto nad 4 mil.? su take? pretoze ak ano, tak si prave potvrdila moje argumenty :lol:


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> a co takto nad 4 mil.? su take? pretoze ak ano, tak si prave potvrdila moje argumenty :lol:


a v com akoze potvrdila tvoje argumenty ? ze sa budu stavat byty za 40 tisic m2 ? 

vsak sisi napisala, ze akceptuje cenu 70-80 tisic/m2 .. takze fakt nechapem v com akoze potvrdila tvoju argumentaciu ? alebo nebodaj myslis, ze ma zalusk na dvojizbak o rozlohe 100 m2 ?


----------



## sisi

Strummer said:


> a co takto nad 4 mil.? su take? pretoze ak ano, tak si prave potvrdila moje argumenty :lol:


Pod 4 mil. som videla niečo už obývané, asi 2 roky staré, na Kazanskej :nuts:. Nad 4 mil. sa obcas nieco objaví, co by niekto mohol povazovat za dobry byt, no mne sa zatial nic nezapacilo.


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> a v com akoze potvrdila tvoje argumenty ? ze sa budu stavat byty za 40 tisic m2 ?
> 
> vsak sisi napisala, ze akceptuje cenu 70-80 tisic/m2 .. takze fakt nechapem v com akoze potvrdila tvoju argumentaciu ? alebo nebodaj myslis, ze ma zalusk na dvojizbak o rozlohe 100 m2 ?


no pockat. pre mna cena "pod 4 miliony" je napriklad 3,900,000. pod "dobrym 2-izbakom" si predstavujem nieco co ma 60-65 m2. takze akceptuje cenu 60,000-65,000...ako si prisiel na 70-80??? :dunno:


----------



## zuzana

ja len poopravim - uz davno som nepocula o niekom, kto by kupoval byt na cely zivot. No a vymera dvojizboveho bytu sa pohybuje uz od 40 m2.


----------



## hurahura

SiSI ale ty mas velke naroky 

vseobecne "dobre byty" v bratislave je problem v akejkolvek kategorii. 
Nielen ako 2izbak do 4 MIO
Poznam ludi co maju 20 MIO na byvanie a maju problem zohnat "dobry byt" aj za takuto sumu. 
Takisto ludi co chcu kupit dom za 20 MIO a maju problem kupit "dobry dom"

Vseobecne myslim ze je len malo novostavieb, ktore ponukaju "dobre byty"
Ako priklad uvadzam moj oblubeny Rozadol, ktory mnohy povazuju za jeden z top rezidencnych projektov poslednej dekady. S cim sa da asi suhlasit. 

Aj tam je len niekolko "dobrych bytov" mozno tak 5% z celkoveho poctu podla mojich wish kriterii...
a myslim ze vsetky riverparky a eurovei a podobne celky budu na tom plus minus rovnako 5 - 10 % z celkoveho poctu bytov v projekte je mozno zaujimavych.


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> no pockat. pre mna cena "pod 4 miliony" je napriklad 3,900,000. pod "dobrym 2-izbakom" si predstavujem nieco co ma 60-65 m2. takze akceptuje cenu 60,000-65,000...ako si prisiel na 70-80??? :dunno:


jooj, 60-65m2 mas uz peknucky dvojizbak  normalny dvojizbak je okolo 50m2 ..

napriklad panelakove trojizbaky maju 65-75m2  a su na pocudovnie aj docela dobre dispozicne vyriesene ...

inak jedna z vyhod starych panelakov je, ze maju docela fajn dispozicne riesenie. najma tie z konca 80tych rokoch. len zase kvalitou su obycajne na draka.

inak relativne dobre dispozicne rieseny dvojizbak az taky problem nie je najist.. ale skuste hladat dobre rieseny trojizbak .. a aby nemal 120 m2  to je este ten spravny oriesok


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> jooj, 60-65m2 mas uz peknucky dvojizbak  normalny dvojizbak je okolo 50m2 ..
> 
> napriklad panelakove trojizbaky maju 65-75m2  a su na pocudovnie aj docela dobre dispozicne vyriesene ...


hm. byvam v starom panelovom 2-izbaku 64m2. velka predsien, velka kuchyna kde je miesto aj na jedalensky stol, dve velke izby. som mimo, ked toto povazujem za standard? ved to preboha bolo postavene za sociku pred 30-timi rokmi!!! dnesne 40m2 "dvojizbaky" su pre mna vyjadrenim absolutneho pohrdania buducimi zaujemcami, a nechapem, ako to niekto moze vobec kupit, navyse za tie ceny.


----------



## aquila

nie nejsi mimo  to je pekny dvojizbacik. aj ked sa priznam, ze to je skor vynimka. lebo 65m2 su ozaj skor trojizbaky. ale good for you  

40m2 dvojizbaky su sice des, ale 50m2 dvojizbak je do pohody. treba brat v potaz, ze teraz uz kuchyna nie je samostatna miestnost. co vidim skor ako minus na SK novostavbach, ze sa nepocita s odvetravanim kuchyni..

inak prikladam jeden docela dobre rieseny trojizbacik ktory ma necelych 60m2 .. ma sice zopar musiek .. najma to ze nema lodziu/balkon, ale svojho casu sa mi tak pacil, ze ho mam doteraz odlozeny  a mas tam dokonca aj spajzu


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> inak prikladam jeden docela dobre rieseny trojizbacik ktory ma necelych 60m2 .. ma sice zopar musiek .. najma to ze nema lodziu/balkon, ale svojho casu sa mi tak pacil, ze ho mam doteraz odlozeny  a mas tam dokonca aj spajzu


to je fakt zaujimave, ta sikma chodba...dobre vyriesene, samostatne izby, paci sa mi to  sice napriklad to WC vzdialene od kupelne (a tym padom dve samostatne sachty s rozvodmi) je zvlastne, ale inak to vobec nie je zle.


----------



## aquila

no vsak preto sa aj mne pacil a ukazujem ho ako temer idealne rieseny kompaktny trojizbacik  len u mna bol problem, ze som chcel lodziu/balkon. 

inak celkovo mal ten byt dost dobre poriesene prave detaily. WC, aj kupelka aj spajza boli normalne odvetravane. kuchyna mala predpripravu na digestor von nad strechu, ziadna cirkulacia, spalna fakt velka ked si clovek zoberie velkost bytu. az 180cm vana, co neni obyvkle casto ani v domoch. okna boli od spodu az po vrch izieb, cize aj hodne svetla.


----------



## zuzana

aquila said:


> nie nejsi mimo  to je pekny dvojizbacik. aj ked sa priznam, ze to je skor vynimka. lebo 65m2 su ozaj skor trojizbaky. ale good for you
> 
> 40m2 dvojizbaky su sice des, ale 50m2 dvojizbak je do pohody. treba brat v potaz, ze teraz uz kuchyna nie je samostatna miestnost. co vidim skor ako minus na SK novostavbach, ze sa nepocita s odvetravanim kuchyni..
> 
> inak prikladam jeden docela dobre rieseny trojizbacik ktory ma necelych 60m2 .. ma sice zopar musiek .. najma to ze nema lodziu/balkon, ale svojho casu sa mi tak pacil, ze ho mam doteraz odlozeny  a mas tam dokonca aj spajzu


Ta stredna izba je sice v podstate nezariaditelna - vsetky okna hranicia so stenou - nemas moznost naplno vyuzit stenu, aj ta skosena hrana dveri prekaza, vana nie je v standarde 180, len sirka priestoru na vanu, co sa obkladom zmensi na 175... ale spalna je pekna, to treba uznat. Obyvacka ma trochu podivny tvar pre moznosti zariadenia. A 70/154 nie je vyska okna od podlahy po strop, ale len 154 cm. Okrem toho svetlotechnicky s aodporuca minimalna sirka okna (kvoli hlbke ostenia) 80cm.


----------



## aquila

aha, mno mas asi recht, a od zeme boli tie okna v obyvacke. inak ta stredna miestnost je zariaditelna v pohode. pod okna oproti dveram das postal, vedla nej pisaci stol a na roh k spalni skrine.

obyvacku zariadis tak, ze sedacku das do rohu, a do vyklenku ministenu s telkou. do vyklenku v kuchyni das stolik.

ale musis uznat, ze na to ze to ma 60m2 z toho vydolovali docela dost


----------



## milan11

*Pre Aquilu:*



aquila said:


> paci sa mi tvoj zmysel pre humor  *za 40k/m2 mas problem kupit stary byt v petrzalke*, nieto v novostavbe. tusim ani v tej reko ubytovne hydrostavu vo vlcom hrdle su neni byty take lacne





aquila said:


> len mi prijde usmevne, ked tu milan doslova trepe o cenach novostavieb 40k/m


Aquila, ak by si sa pred trvojim zareagovanim najskor zhlboka nadychol a precital si moj post dokladne a pochopil by si ho aj v celkovom kontexte, tak sa takychto zbytocnych emotivnych vyjadreni mozes do buducna vyvarovat. Takze, skusme to este raz, citaj pekne nahlas a pomaly a tu je ten moj povodny post:



milan11 said:


> Aquila, ak je priemerna predajna cena tento rok *povedzme (priklad)* 60 000 Sk za m2 a ak sa ma v kratkej buducnosti zacat masova vystavba dostupnych bytov pre ostatne vrstvy(Port, South city) tak sa budu musiet predavat *povedzme (priklad)* za 40 000 Sk za m2.
> Cize dostavas rocne 30% znizenie cien.


Dufam, ze si uz teraz pochopil, ze som sa ti na tom *priklade* len snazil vysvetlit, ako moze dojst k prepadu cien o 30%.



*Pre Sisi:*

Dievca, nehnevaj sa, prosim ta, na mna, ale plati to iste, co pre Aquilu



sisi said:


> Ako potencionalna zaujemkyna o kupu 2-izboveho bytu v BA dovolim si laicky ti oponovat.
> Ziadne tisicky novych bytov v BA *momentalne na predaj* nie su.





milan11 said:


> trh ocakava momentalne tisicky bytov


A Sisi, tie tisice su aj momentalne na predaj
Moja reakcia na dalsi tvoj post:



sisi said:


> Dovolim si oponovat. Port a South City nebudu mat vyrazne nizsie ceny, pretoze to budu projekty s lepsou infrastrukturou ako sucasna Rezidencia Zahorska, ktora sa mimochodom dobre predava) alebo bytovky za Devinskou Novou Vsou a tuto infrastrukturu nebude developer financovat z vlastneho vrecka.


Ano Sisi, budu mat vyrazne nizsie ceny, kedze uz zastupcovia obidvoch spominanych developerov sa pre media vyjadrili, ze ceny budu len tesne nad cenou starych panelakov. 
Inac, keby stanovili vysoku cenu, tak pri tom pocte bytov pri momentalnej stagnacii trhu, by sa mohli ist rovno hodit do Dunaja. To sa totiz prieci akymkolvek logickym uvaham.



*A este pre Aquilu:*


aquila said:


> snivaj dalej .. k tomu prispevku vyssie, porovnaj co chces, ale *zisti si fakty o specifikach trhu*, inak ti vychadzaju hluposti .. a bohuzial ti to asi nepisem posledny krat ..


Ja a Strummer ti tu tie fakty predkladame uz 20 stran v tomto threade.
*Ty si zatial neuviedol ani jeden a na vsetky priame a konkretne otazky odpovedas utocivo a absolutne vseobecne, alebo ich zamerne ignorujes a neodpovedas na ne vobec.*

Mam taky pocit, ze tu nejde u teba o normalnu plodnu diskusiu, ale o drzanie si svojho postoja za kazdu cenu a cim viac faktov sa ti tu predklada, tym do vacsej zurivej extazy sa dostavas 

Takze ti tu predlozim dalsie:

http://www.buyberlin.co.uk/


> So you are thinking about purchasing a property or apartment in Berlin? There are many European Cities to choose from, why choose to buy a property in Berlin? London compared to Berlin can be almost ten times as much as per square metre. See the comparison table below and compare the average price per square metre for your Berlin apartment against other cities:
> 
> Per Square Metre
> Berlin
> 500 to 2,000 euros
> Dublin
> 4,000 to 9,000 euros
> Paris
> 4,500 to 10,000 euros
> London
> 5,000 to 10,000 euros


http://germany.alphare.net/propMarket.php



> House prices, rents, earnings











http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/slovenske-ceny-bytov-dobiehaju-susedov/140531.html

Pre tych nechapavejsich:

-byty v *Berline* pri priemernej nemeckej *mzde okolo 23 000 euro rocne*, stoja od *500 do 2 000 euro za m2*

-byty v *Bratislave *pri priemernej slovenskej mzde okolo *8 400 euro rocne*, stoja v novostavbach priemerne *2 165 euro za m2*

-byty vo *Viedni*, pri priemernej rakuskej *mzde okolo 25 000 euro rocne*, stoja v novostavbach priemerne *2 614 euro za m2*

-byty v *Budapesti* pri priemernej madarskej mzde *9 000 euro rocne *stoja v novostavbach priemerne *1 290 euro za m2*


A na zaver nieco pre Aquilu:
ak ma byt tvoja reakcia znova typu 
-pleties si hrusky s jablkami
-porovnavas neporovnatelne
-nemozes porovnavat
-zobud sa 
-prestan snivat
alebo nieco podobneho razu, tak si rovno usetri cas a nemusis sa unuvat s odpovedou.
Ale ak by si sa rozhodol prispiet konecne niecim konstruktivnym, alebo nejakym konkretnym vysvetlenim, tvoja odpoved bude samozrejme velmi vitana :cheers:


----------



## futuros

milan11 said:


> *Pre Aquilu:*
> 
> -byty v *Berline* pri priemernej nemeckej *mzde okolo 23 000 euro rocne*, stoja od *500 do 2 000 euro za m2*
> 
> -byty v *Bratislave *pri priemernej slovenskej mzde okolo *8 400 euro rocne*, stoja v novostavbach priemerne *2 165 euro za m2*
> 
> -byty vo *Viedni*, pri priemernej rakuskej *mzde okolo 25 000 euro rocne*, stoja v novostavbach priemerne *2 614 euro za m2*
> 
> -byty v *Budapesti* pri priemernej madarskej mzde *9 000 euro rocne *stoja v novostavbach priemerne *1 290 euro za m2*


Ak môžem poprosiť Aquillu o reakciu na tieto informácie, veľmi by som tomu bol rád.
:angel:


----------



## hurahura

zaujimave. tiez zdielam ten nazor^^^^


k teme vyssie mam 60m2 2izbak a myslim ze pod menej metrov si to neviem predstavit. 40m2 dvojizbak je podla mna hardcore.
Ale k dobremu bytu nestaci len dobre dispozicne riesenie. to by malo byt standart.
Lokalita, umiestnenie v dome.... zacina byt rozhodujuca pre pojem "dobry byt"


----------



## hurahura

*ROZADOL EXIT*

sorry ze floadujem, ale chcem vam dat jeden priklad co si o tom myslite. A chcel som samostatny post.
mna to pekne zarazilo (ta cena), budem prekvapeny ako to dopadne....

Vedel som ze to predavaju tak 2 mesiace.
Potom som ale nasiel na nete ze uz od marca 2007
Rozadol.
320m2 najvacsi obchodny priestor v Rozadole
Bola to predajna sedaciek. (rusia to lebo nepotrebuju taku velku predajnu - tak to predavaju - info od predavacky)


*6. 3. 2007 v ponuke za 37.260.000 SK*
http://reality.zoznam.sk/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=0194-001838

*2. 7. 2008 v ponuke za 27.560.000 Sk*
http://reality.zoznam.sk/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=1665-002130
*
6.8.2008: 26.112.000 SK*
http://reality.zoznam.sk/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=2376-000266


aku tipujete realnu hodnotu??? Vas nazor???

Inak v takmer celom rozadole sa akoby zacal vypredaj obchodnych priestorov
pricom cena nezriedka predstavuje 100.000 m2 /obchodnej plochy
Niektore kaviarne su zatvorene. cca 4 priestory na predaj....
Akoby nastal cas odlyvu urciteho kapitalu, alebo co....

napriklad
http://reality.zoznam.sk/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=1665-002269


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> *Pre Aquilu:*
> Aquila, ak by si sa pred trvojim zareagovanim najskor zhlboka nadychol a precital si moj post dokladne a pochopil by si ho aj v celkovom kontexte, tak sa takychto zbytocnych emotivnych vyjadreni mozes do buducna vyvarovat. Takze, skusme to este raz, citaj pekne nahlas a pomaly a tu je ten moj povodny post:
> 
> Dufam, ze si uz teraz pochopil, ze som sa ti na tom *priklade* len snazil vysvetlit, ako moze dojst k prepadu cien o 30%.


ked realne dojde, sa ozvi, inak je to nicom 



milan11 said:


> *Pre Sisi:*
> 
> Dievca, nehnevaj sa, prosim ta, na mna, ale plati to iste, co pre Aquilu
> 
> 
> A Sisi, tie tisice su aj momentalne na predaj
> Moja reakcia na dalsi tvoj post:
> 
> 
> Ano Sisi, budu mat vyrazne nizsie ceny, kedze uz zastupcovia obidvoch spominanych developerov sa pre media vyjadrili, ze ceny budu len tesne nad cenou starych panelakov.
> Inac, keby stanovili vysoku cenu, tak pri tom pocte bytov pri momentalnej stagnacii trhu, by sa mohli ist rovno hodit do Dunaja. To sa totiz prieci akymkolvek logickym uvaham.


uvidime  ale ked budu stat 40 k /m2 tak mas u mna basu sampusu  ale to nebudu 




milan11 said:


> Ja a Strummer ti tu tie fakty predkladame uz 20 stran v tomto threade.
> *Ty si zatial neuviedol ani jeden a na vsetky priame a konkretne otazky odpovedas utocivo a absolutne vseobecne, alebo ich zamerne ignorujes a neodpovedas na ne vobec.*


som ti uz napisa X-krat ked vytahujes neporovantelne fakty, tak vies o com to je ? o nicom 



milan11 said:


> Mam taky pocit, ze tu nejde u teba o normalnu plodnu diskusiu, ale o drzanie si svojho postoja za kazdu cenu a cim viac faktov sa ti tu predklada, tym do vacsej zurivej extazy sa dostavas


do extazy sa skor dostavas ty  ja sa skor bavim  ja si svoj postoj drzim, lebo zatial je pravdivy a mi vychadza, len tebe to s tou bublinou moc nevychadza 



milan11 said:


> Takze ti tu predlozim dalsie:
> 
> http://www.buyberlin.co.uk/
> 
> 
> http://germany.alphare.net/propMarket.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/slovenske-ceny-bytov-dobiehaju-susedov/140531.html
> 
> Pre tych nechapavejsich:
> 
> -byty v *Berline* pri priemernej nemeckej *mzde okolo 23 000 euro rocne*, stoja od *500 do 2 000 euro za m2*
> 
> -byty v *Bratislave *pri priemernej slovenskej mzde okolo *8 400 euro rocne*, stoja v novostavbach priemerne *2 165 euro za m2*
> 
> -byty vo *Viedni*, pri priemernej rakuskej *mzde okolo 25 000 euro rocne*, stoja v novostavbach priemerne *2 614 euro za m2*
> 
> -byty v *Budapesti* pri priemernej madarskej mzde *9 000 euro rocne *stoja v novostavbach priemerne *1 290 euro za m2*
> 
> 
> A na zaver nieco pre Aquilu:
> ak ma byt tvoja reakcia znova typu
> -pleties si hrusky s jablkami
> -porovnavas neporovnatelne
> -nemozes porovnavat
> -zobud sa
> -prestan snivat
> alebo nieco podobneho razu, tak si rovno usetri cas a nemusis sa unuvat s odpovedou.


bohuzial nic ine ti ani odpovedat nemozem, lebo to je pravda ... nevies temer nic o specifikach spomenutych trhov a pises tu potom hluposti .. 

ale skusim ti to napisat, ked si uz neni schopny pouzivat google 

- realitny trh v nemecky hovoriacich krajinach je specifiky tym, ze ludia nemaju tendenciu si kupovat byty aj ked na to realne maju. neviem sice preco to tak je, ale je to tak. v tomto su uplne extremisti viedencania a mnichovcania. ked povazuju vlastnenie bytu temer za "sedlactvo".. radsej si kupia za 200 tisic auto ako za 200 000 byt 

btw. vies, ze v berline je 20% nezamestnanost ?  vies ake su rozdiely medzi vychodnym a zapadnym berlinom v mzdach aj po 20tich rokoch ? jo a skus si pozriet ceny v mnichove 

- v malom reichu je navyse trh do znacnej miery deformovany trh brutalnymi dotaciami od statu vo forme supervyhodnych poziciek (typu hypo na 1% a odklad splatky istiny o 5 rokov), odpustenim dani, a kde coho, ale za podmienky, ze cena od developera nepresiahne istu hranicu (teraz je to tusim 1690 euro/m2 + pozemok). pricom developerom sa to stale oplati, lebo zisk maju z obratu. ale kedze su tieto dotovane eigentumswohnungen take vyhodne, klasicke developerske projekty nemaju sancu, resp musia ponuknut ozaj nieco extra, aby zdovodnili vyssiu cenu za m2. a to v tychto dotovanych bytoch mas veci, ktore nemaju v bratislave pomaly ani superluxusne projekty (hlinikove okna na spolocnych priestoroch, drevohlinikove okna v bytoch, kvalitna elektroinstalacia napr. siemens, original drevene parkety, 15-25 cm zateplenie, dostatok garazovych stati, predzahradky, parciky, kvalitnych projektantov ...) 

a plus dalsie specifika, ze cca 60-70% novostavieb sa prezenie cez wohnservice wien co je s.r.o.cka mesta vieden a dalsich XY specifik, o ktorych nemas ani len paru, ako je brutalne lacny najom mestskych bytov, dekretov a regulacie este div nie od ferenc jozka, brutalnych zakon na ochranu najomnikov etc etc

co sa tyka madarska, tak vedz, ze madari su teraz v riadnych srackach. nieco ako ked sme my boli v roku 1998. tam to je ozaj zle. cize ceny su take ake su, plus madari tiez nemaju apriori taku afinitu vlastnicu nehnutelnost ako maju napriklad cesi a slovaci.

cize opakujem, zisti si nejake specifika trhov a potom porovnavaj, lebo inak porovnavas hrusky nie s jablkami, ale s kiwi a pomarancami 



milan11 said:


> Ale ak by si sa rozhodol prispiet konecne niecim konstruktivnym, alebo nejakym konkretnym vysvetlenim, tvoja odpoved bude samozrejme velmi vitana :cheers:


ty si zisti fakty o trhoch, o ktorych tu polemizujes a potom sa mozeme realne rozpravat.


----------



## sisi

hurahura said:


> sorry ze floadujem, ale chcem vam dat jeden priklad co si o tom myslite. A chcel som samostatny post.
> mna to pekne zarazilo (ta cena), budem prekvapeny ako to dopadne....
> 
> Vedel som ze to predavaju tak 2 mesiace.
> Potom som ale nasiel na nete ze uz od marca 2007
> Rozadol.
> 320m2 najvacsi obchodny priestor v Rozadole
> Bola to predajna sedaciek. (rusia to lebo nepotrebuju taku velku predajnu - tak to predavaju - info od predavacky)
> 
> 
> *6. 3. 2007 v ponuke za 37.260.000 SK*
> http://reality.zoznam.sk/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=0194-001838
> 
> *2. 7. 2008 v ponuke za 27.560.000 Sk*
> http://reality.zoznam.sk/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=1665-002130
> 
> aku tipujete realnu hodnotu???
> 
> Pride mi to strasne neadekvatna cena.Ja si myslim ze sa nemoze predat za viac ako 15 mio.



V Rozadole sa moze dobre byvat, ale iste to nie je dobre miesto pre obchod. :bash: Je tam malo nahodnych chodcov. hno: Mohla by tam prosperovat predajna, ktoru ludia vyhladavaju cielene, pretoze tam predavaju nieco specialne. :cheers: Iste tam nikto nepôjde pozriet niekolko smejdovych sedaciek :nuts:, ked moze ist k Avionu, kde je Ikea, Kika a Galan. 
Na druhej strane obchod, ktory ludia vyhladavaju cielene, nemusi byt v takych drahych priestoroch ako Rozadol, zakaznici si ho aj tak vyhladaju. :cheers: Podla mojho nazoru ma tento priestor o malo vyssiu trhovu hodnotu za m2 ako stare predajne v tomto okoli. hno: Mozno jeho hodnota narastie, ked dostavaju Olympiu.  Je to nepredajna predajna nepredajnych sedaciek :lol:


----------



## aquila

snad len k tej viedni a mnichovu a vobec nemecky hovoriacim krajninam dodam, ze sa radovo viac stava projektov, kde si _prenajmes_ byt ako kupis.. ano citas spravne, stavaju sa masovo novostavby, kde sa hned pocita, ze sa budu prenajimat .. nieco co na slovensku fakticky neexistuje .. a to su neni ziadne socialne byty .. ale casto velmi nadstandardne zalezistosti ..


----------



## sisi

Aquila, co myslis, ak by sa slovenski zakonodarci inspirovali Rakusanmi a zaviedli tu podobne bauforderungy, aky by to malo dopad na slovensky trh bytov?


----------



## aquila

urcite by bolo mozne ist s cenami dole .. lebo by sa minimalizovali marze, kedze potom vo W idu developer ozaj v podstate len na primerany zisk .. osobne si myslim, ze keby neboli vo viedni tieto vsetky mozne a nemozne podpory a najma superlacne najmy, tak by boli vo W tak o 50 az 100% vyssie ceny .. ono je to pekne vidno napriklad na domoch, kde radova zastavba stoji vo W tak 400-500 tisic euro .. a chatka typu pri zlatych stoji 200-250 tisic euro .. a uz chcem vidiet niekeho na SK kto by kupil pri zlatych chatku (drevenu) za take love 

taka perlicka .. mesto vieden vlastni, spravuje a prenajima asi 220 tisic bytov + 50 tisic garazi + 6000 tisic nebytovych priestorov ... otazka do publika ... kolko bytov vlastni, spravuje a prenajima mesto bratislava ? 

snad len pre predstavu 220 tisic bytov ... podla posledneho scitania ma komplet cela bratislava 180 tisic bytov a domov obyvanych aj neobyvanch ..


----------



## milan11

Blahozelam, konecne post, na ktory sa da odpovedat. 




aquila said:


> som ti uz napisa X-krat ked vytahujes neporovantelne fakty, tak vies o com to je ? o nicom


To je stale tvoje tvrdenie, ktore si tu uz naozaj X-krat prezentoval.
Stale avsak, pokial tu ja uvadzam fakty, aj ked podla teba neporovnatelne, ty si tu neuviedol ani jeden fakt, ktory by potvrdzoval tvoju teoriu.
Si ako male dieta, ktore stale tvrdi to svoje a ktoremu ziadne argumenty nepomozu a bude trvat na tom az kym to nedostane.
V tom pripade pomaha zvycajne reverzna psychologia, cize ak po dalsich nasledujucich stranach ta nepresvedcim, budem musiet prejst na tuto alternativu. 




> do extazy sa skor dostavas ty  ja sa skor bavim  ja si svoj postoj drzim, lebo zatial je pravdivy a mi vychadza, len tebe to s tou bublinou moc nevychadza


Alah Aquila Vsemohuci.
To si naozaj myslis, ze nadsadene ceny nehnutelnosti spadnu naraz o 50%, pocas tvojej obednajsej prestavky a zaroven sa to vyhlasi presne na den a hodinu, uz dva roky predtym?
A ten pokles cien na Slovensku nazyvas cim?
Tu mas dalsi clanok, najcerstvejsi, vydany iba chvilu dozadu 

http://www.sme.sk/c/4008999/starsie-byty-lacneju-zjednavajte.html



> Leto to asi nespravilo
> 
> Jedným z faktorov, ktoré zvyčajne môžu vyvolať pozastavenie trhu, je mimosezónne obdobie. V realitnom biznise je ním okrem Vianoc a Nového roka aj leto. „*Dovolenky určite zohrávajú rolu, no pokles cien zaznamenávame už vyše štvrť roka. Výraznejší prázdninový dosah by som tu nevidel*,“ hovorí výkonný riaditeľ realitnej kancelárie AAABYTY.SK Alexander Zavacký. *Vlani ľudia nakupovali byty aj počas dovoleniek*. Zavacký *odkazuje predávajúcim, aby nemali veľké oči: „Trh sa na úroveň cien spred roka tak rýchlo nedostane.“ *














> bohuzial nic ine ti ani odpovedat nemozem, lebo to je pravda ... nevies temer nic o specifikach spomenutych trhov a pises tu potom hluposti ..
> 
> ale skusim ti to napisat, ked si uz neni schopny pouzivat google


teoreticky by si nemusel nic pisat, staci, keby si si precital ten link hore, co som uviedol. Tam je situacia popisana ovela lepsie a presnejsie, nez tie tvoje blaboly, zalozene len na podporu tvojho postoja.
http://germany.alphare.net/propMarket.php
Ale nakoniec som rad, ze si vyvinul aspon aku taku snahu 



> - realitny trh v nemecky hovoriacich krajinach je specifiky tym, ze ludia nemaju tendenciu si kupovat byty aj ked na to realne maju. neviem sice preco to tak je, ale je to tak. v tomto su uplne extremisti viedencania a mnichovcania. ked *povazuju vlastnenie bytu temer za "sedlactvo*".. radsej si kupia za 200 tisic auto ako za 200 000 byt


Vitajte na Aquilovej fakulte psychologie, zameranej na pozorovanie a popis mentality Viedencanov a Mnichovcanov.
Ak dovolis, zajtra tento tvoj postoj predstavim svojim nemeckym znamym :lol:



> btw. vies, ze v berline je 20% nezamestnanost ?


17% 



> vies ake su rozdiely medzi vychodnym a zapadnym berlinom v mzdach aj po 20tich rokoch ?


vies, ze statny zamestnanci zarabaju v Berline o 50% viac, ako ich kolegovia v ostatnych nemeckych mestach?



> jo a skus si pozriet ceny v mnichove


Tu sa priznam, ze Berlin som uviedol zamerne 



> - v malom reichu je navyse trh do znacnej miery deformovany trh brutalnymi dotaciami od statu vo forme supervyhodnych poziciek (typu hypo na 1% a odklad splatky istiny o 5 rokov), odpustenim dani, a kde coho, ale za podmienky, ze cena od developera nepresiahne istu hranicu (teraz je to tusim 1690 euro/m2 + pozemok). pricom developerom sa to stale oplati, lebo zisk maju z obratu. ale kedze su tieto dotovane eigentumswohnungen take vyhodne, klasicke developerske projekty nemaju sancu, resp musia ponuknut ozaj nieco extra, aby zdovodnili vyssiu cenu za m2. a to v tychto dotovanych bytoch mas veci, ktore nemaju v bratislave pomaly ani superluxusne projekty (hlinikove okna na spolocnych priestoroch, drevohlinikove okna v bytoch, kvalitna elektroinstalacia napr. siemens, original drevene parkety, 15-25 cm zateplenie, dostatok garazovych stati, predzahradky, parciky, kvalitnych projektantov ...)
> 
> a plus dalsie specifika, ze cca 60-70% novostavieb sa prezenie cez wohnservice wien co je s.r.o.cka mesta vieden a dalsich XY specifik, o ktorych nemas ani len paru, ako je brutalne lacny najom mestskych bytov, dekretov a regulacie este div nie od ferenc jozka, brutalnych zakon na ochranu najomnikov etc etc


V niecom mas pravdu, v niecom blabolis.
Skus si pozriet ten moj link uvedeny vyssie.



> co sa tyka madarska, tak vedz, ze madari su teraz v riadnych srackach. nieco ako ked sme my boli v roku 1998. tam to je ozaj zle. cize ceny su take ake su, plus madari tiez nemaju apriori taku afinitu vlastnicu nehnutelnost ako maju napriklad cesi a slovaci.


To o tom vlastnictve je dalsi nezmysel z tvojej Fakulty psychologie
a to s tym hospodarstvom mas sice pravdu, ale nesmies to brat tak pesimisticky.
Madarsko ma stale nizsiu nezamestnanost ako Slovensko, stale tam chodi niekolkodesiatok tisic ludi pracovat a oplati sa im to, Madari este stale maju vlastny priemysel a velmi uspesny, stale maju viac zahranicnych investicii per capita nez Slovensko, stale vydavaju na vedu ovela viac ako my a taktiez hrube mzdy maju stale vyssie. 

Inac tieto tvoje vyhlasenia o Berline a Madarsku mi tak trochu pripominaju vyhlasenia Poliakov, ktori sa chvalia 6 % rastom a poukazuju na Dansko alebo Nemecko, kde ten rast je zaporny.

Aj ked s Madarmi sa uz skoro mozeme porovnavet ekonomicky (HDP nie je vsetko), stale to nie je dovod na dvojnasobne ceny nehnutelnosti na Slovensku oproti nim. 



> cize opakujem, zisti si nejake specifika trhov a potom porovnavaj, lebo inak porovnavas hrusky nie s jablkami, ale s kiwi a pomarancami
> ty si zisti fakty o trhoch, o ktorych tu polemizujes a potom sa mozeme realne rozpravat.


Ja ich mam zistene, skor o to poprosim teba a do buducna si tie tvoje sci-fi teorie nechaj pre seba, alebo ich podloz nejakymi linkami.
Aquilova Fakulta psychologie nestaci 

A uved mi tu, prosim ta, uz aspon par faktov, podporujucich tvoju teoriu, pretoze zatial vsetky uvedene fakty plus clanky z medii svedcia proti tebe.


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> To je stale tvoje tvrdenie, ktore si tu uz naozaj X-krat prezentoval.
> Stale avsak, pokial tu ja uvadzam fakty, aj ked podla teba neporovnatelne, ty si tu neuviedol ani jeden fakt, ktory by potvrdzoval tvoju teoriu.


tvoja je teoria, moja je prax 



milan11 said:


> Si ako male dieta, ktore stale tvrdi to svoje a ktoremu ziadne argumenty nepomozu a bude trvat na tom az kym to nedostane.
> V tom pripade pomaha zvycajne reverzna psychologia, cize ak po dalsich nasledujucich stranach ta nepresvedcim, budem musiet prejst na tuto alternativu.


joj, uz je z teba aj psycholog  len ta reverzna psychologia ti bude na nic.. len mozno cez nu ty sam pochopis, ze sa mylis 
a ze ty skor ten, ktory nevide cez irske brvno slovensky les 




milan11 said:


> Alah Aquila Vsemohuci.
> To si naozaj myslis, ze nadsadene ceny nehnutelnosti spadnu naraz o 50%, pocas tvojej obednajsej prestavky a zaroven sa to vyhlasi presne na den a hodinu, uz dva roky predtym?
> A ten pokles cien na Slovensku nazyvas cim?
> Tu mas dalsi clanok, najcerstvejsi, vydany iba chvilu dozadu
> 
> http://www.sme.sk/c/4008999/starsie-byty-lacneju-zjednavajte.html


a jeje, milanko sa nam zamotava, takze uz ziadny 50% pokles ala prasknutie bubliny ?  tak kolko rokov mame cakat na ten slubovany 50% pokles ? noze, hod nejake cislo  

vies ako sa robi mapa NARKS ? podla toho co ludia napisu do inzeratov na reality.sk. rezdiel teraz je v tom, ze ludia tam uz pisu realnejsie ceny plus je leto. ziadny velke bububublina sa nekona 



milan11 said:


> teoreticky by si nemusel nic pisat, staci, keby si si precital ten link hore, co som uviedol. Tam je situacia popisana ovela lepsie a presnejsie, nez tie tvoje blaboly, zalozene len na podporu tvojho postoja.
> http://germany.alphare.net/propMarket.php
> Ale nakoniec som rad, ze si vyvinul aspon aku taku snahu


to je to co som ti pisal, ze nemas paru a nejako si ten clanok co si sem posto sam nepochopil 



milan11 said:


> Vitajte na Aquilovej fakulte psychologie, zameranej na pozorovanie a popis mentality Viedencanov a Mnichovcanov.
> Ak dovolis, zajtra tento tvoj postoj predstavim svojim nemeckym znamym :lol:


vies, to by si musel v nemecky hovoriacej krajine zit a poznat ich mentalitu. a skus specifikovat odkial su tvoji nemecki znamy alebo tiez v irsku ?  



milan11 said:


> 17%


uchvatne na hlavne mesto jednej z najvacsich svetovych ekonomik co ? 



milan11 said:


> vies, ze statny zamestnanci zarabaju v Berline o 50% viac, ako ich kolegovia v ostatnych nemeckych mestach?


nie neviem, lebo to nie je pravda 
v berline prave statny zamestnanci zarabaju menej aj ako v brandenburgu.. a hadaj preco ? mno mas to v predchadzajucej quote  



milan11 said:


> Tu sa priznam, ze Berlin som uviedol zamerne


a tradicne uplne mimo 



milan11 said:


> V niecom mas pravdu, v niecom blabolis.
> Skus si pozriet ten moj link uvedeny vyssie.


ty ho skus pochopit  a neblabolim, v tomto nie 



milan11 said:


> To o tom vlastnictve je dalsi nezmysel z tvojej Fakulty psychologie
> a to s tym hospodarstvom mas sice pravdu, ale nesmies to brat tak pesimisticky.
> Madarsko ma stale nizsiu nezamestnanost ako Slovensko, stale tam chodi niekolkodesiatok tisic ludi pracovat a oplati sa im to, Madari este stale maju vlastny priemysel a velmi uspesny, stale maju viac zahranicnych investicii per capita nez Slovensko, stale vydavaju na vedu ovela viac ako my a taktiez hrube mzdy maju stale vyssie.


to sa nevylucuje s tym co som napisal 



milan11 said:


> Inac tieto tvoje vyhlasenia o Berline a Madarsku mi tak trochu pripominaju vyhlasenia Poliakov, ktori sa chvalia 6 % rastom a poukazuju na Dansko alebo Nemecko, kde ten rast je zaporny.


skor tvoje vyhlasenia mi pripadaju zufalu snahu uverit tomu, ze na slovensku je bublina a splasne to ako v irsku aby si mohol lacnejsie nakupit ked dojdes do super city namestovo  pricom aj tam letia ceny pozemkov do zavratnych vysok 



milan11 said:


> Aj ked s Madarmi sa uz skoro mozeme porovnavet ekonomicky (HDP nie je vsetko), stale to nie je dovod na dvojnasobne ceny nehnutelnosti na Slovensku oproti nim.


ale je... slovaci su ochotni tolko zaplatit, madari nie  co je na to zleho ?




milan11 said:


> Ja ich mam zistene, skor o to poprosim teba a do buducna si tie tvoje sci-fi teorie nechaj pre seba, alebo ich podloz nejakymi linkami.
> Aquilova Fakulta psychologie nestaci


hold ty tu podkladas kde ake linky, ktore su jednak irelevantne a ked nebodaj natrafis na nejaky, kde mas o tom trhu nieco napisane, tak to bohuzial nepochopis 



milan11 said:


> A uved mi tu, prosim ta, uz aspon par faktov, podporujucich tvoju teoriu, pretoze zatial vsetky uvedene fakty plus clanky z medii svedcia proti tebe.


hej a v com svedcia voci mne ? je tu nejaka bublina ? nie je  len tu nebude 20-30% rocny rast, ale par percent rocne. tym to hasne


----------



## alien

ak tie ceny este trocha klesnu, tak v novom roku asi kupim druhy byt na druhu hypoteku. teraz jeden prenajimam, do toho druheho sa prestahujem. Co poviete na starsi trojizbak hned na zaciatku petrzalky s vyhladom na cele mesto?


----------



## zuzana

aquila said:


> aha, mno mas asi recht, a od zeme boli tie okna v obyvacke. inak ta stredna miestnost je zariaditelna v pohode. pod okna oproti dveram das postal, vedla nej pisaci stol a na roh k spalni skrine.
> 
> obyvacku zariadis tak, ze sedacku das do rohu, a do vyklenku ministenu s telkou. do vyklenku v kuchyni das stolik.
> 
> ale musis uznat, ze na to ze to ma 60m2 z toho vydolovali docela dost


ukazala som to kolegovi  zhodnotili sme, ze toto asi nebude cista novostavba, ale nadstavba. Ze v tomto byte mozes zabudnut na vstavane skrine - maximalne v spalni k stene pri vytahu, aj to z nudze cnost kvoli hluku. V strednej izbe na to mozes zabudnut uplne. 
Standardna pohovka - povedzme ze z ikey klippan - od toho sa celkom dobre odpichuje - 2pohovka klippan ma sirku 180 cm. Povedzme ze ju das do laveho horneho rohu - 5 cm od steny. Ked uz nic viac, davas tam stol standardneho rozmeru 80/120 - kratsou stranou k stene. Okolo stola potrebujes na kazdu stranu 80 cm kvoli stolickam volny priestor - dokopy 2,4 metra. kuchynska linka ma hlbku 60 cm, plus 7 cm predstena - je tam zakreslena. Takze z tych 5,8 metra ti zostane 88 cm, co je akurat tych 90cm, ktore potrebujes pri kuchynskej linke. A to sa mi zda dvojpohovka na 3 izbovy byt dost malo. Druhy rozmer - dokopy 432,5 cm ku najvzdialenejsej stene, kde je predpoklad na "mini obyvackovu stenu" je dost velka vzdialenost, obvykla kratsia vzdialenost obyvacky je 3,6 metra - to ta nuti umiestnit tam co najvacsi televizor - ano viem, tomuto sa zasmejes . umiestnis tam co najvacsi televizor, a uz ti nezostane priestor na obycajnu kniznicu. Dalej pohovka nebude presne oproti TV. V kupelni - okolo pracky potrebujes zhruba 5 cm na kazdu stranu, nika ma len 65 cm, a to este nepocitam obklad, takze zo sirky ti ostane 60 cm - standardna pracka ma 60x60 cm. V chodbe pri vstupe nemas priestor ani len na odlozenie topanok.
Mohli z toho bytu radsej spravit 2izbak, bolo by to efektivnejsie.


----------



## hurahura

alien said:


> ak tie ceny este trocha klesnu, tak v novom roku asi kupim druhy byt na druhu hypoteku. teraz jeden prenajimam, do toho druheho sa prestahujem. Co poviete na starsi trojizbak hned na zaciatku petrzalky s vyhladom na cele mesto?


alien mat tvoju odvahu sa zadlzovat


----------



## aquila

bola to cista novostavba. vytah tam nemas v pohlade, je az za dalsim rohom je to dom rieseny do Ucka obrateneho o 90stupnov. 

tie skrine by sa tam nejako dali, len v obyvacke by ozaj nebol ziaden nabytok, v podstate by obyvackovu stenu nahradzala kuchyna.. ale to nie je nic neobvykleho. ad telka, hm nemam ju asi 9 rokov a nejako mi nechyba  a na filmu tu je projektor 

pohovku aj tak nemas celu presne oproti TV temer nikdy 

ale mas pravdu je logicke, ze ked to natesnali do 60m2, tak tam musi clovek pocitat s kopu kompromismi. najma co sa tej pracky tyka. hlavne pri presnosti majstrov by sa tam klasicka 60tka nevmestila  co uz z vrchu plnena 40tka to isti 

2 alien: teoreticky hej, len co od toho ocakavas. doby, kedy sa ti to vyslovene oplatilo zobrat na hypo su prec. jedine ak by si to bral ako III pilier s tym, ze nemas peniaze v DDSke, ale v byte .. teraz uz velke vynosy necakaj .. najma budes rad, ak ti to vyjde na hypo .. 

inak zaciatok petrzalky v okoli jantarovej/bosakovej este zazije svoj mini-boom po dostavani elektrickovej radialy.. bude to fakt 5 minut do mesta


----------



## Strummer

k diskusii medzi milanom11 a aquilom uz sa nevyjadrujem, vsetko bolo povedane...

k tomu Rozadolu, vzdy mi prislo ftipne, ze kazda (ale fakt kazda) novostavba ma dole v obchodnych priestoroch minimalne jednu predajnu nabytku a minimalne jedno kuchynske ci kupelnove studio. rok-dva po kolaudacii sa tieto vystahuju (samozrejme, kedze uz nemaju zakaznikov) a priestory zivaju prazdnotou.

a inac, tie ceny v tych grafoch zo Sme su realizacne, nie ponukove, aspon sa tak tvaria, podla popisu pod grafom.


----------



## milan11

*Pre Aquilu:*

Tie tvoje odpovede su znova len blaboly, kde sa vyhybas priamym odpovediam a zovseobecnujes to.

Znova plati, ze si si ten clanok zo Sme neprecital, inac by si nenapisal tie nezmysly, ktore ti ten clanok presne doslova vyvracia.
A co ma zaujima, ty, taky zapalisty diskuter na strankach Sme a zrazu chybas v tej diskusii. Bojis sa , ze ta tam s tvojimi nazormi zmetu z podlahy? 
Na dovazok, podla niektorych tamojsich prispievatelov, ceny bytov uz v reale klesli o 10-20%.
Opakujem ti, ze ceny o 50% neklesli nikde na svete v priebehu dvoch mesiacov, a zaroven to tu ani nikto netvrdil, ze sa to stane u nas, cize dalsia z tvojich demagogii.

Mne hovoris, ze snivam a protirecim si.
Tato hadka zacala mimo ine aj tym, ze som napisal, aby investori nechali realitami na pokoji a vrhli sa na nieco ine. Z toho hladiska, ze ludia musia niekde byvat. Ty si ma oznacil za komunistu, ktory nema ponatia o trhu a trhovych principoch a ceny v Ba si oznacil za spravne, trhove umerne dopytu.
V poslednom poste si uviedol Nemecko a Rakusko, ktore naozaj maju vplyv statu na realitny trh. Vysledok?
Pri trojnasobne vyssich platoch su tam ceny rovnake, ako u nas. Teraz ti ja Aquila hovorim, stale je to iba trh, kde su ceny stanovene dopytom a ponukou, nebrani ti nic ist do tychto miest a tie byty tam kupit! Je to len trh.
A to tu ani nechcem pisat o dolezitosti a vyzname tychto miest z europskeho hladiska v porovnani s nasou neznamou chudobnou Bratislavou.

Mne si vykrikoval, v akych cislach zijem, ked sa bavilo o vydavkoch.
Ja som ti odpovedal, ty nie. Podla tvojej predoslej reakcie ale sudim, ze tvoje prijmi su 3-4 krat nizsie, ako tie moje. A podla mna tie byty predrazene su, podla teba nie. Hlavne,ze pri splatke 20 000 Sk za leasing auta ti skoro vybehli bielka z oci.
Zijes ty vobec v realnom svete?

A na zaver mala rada, prejdi radsej na infrastrukturu.
Tam uznavam tvoju vysoku prevahu nado mnou a nebudem sa tam s tebou hadat uplne o nicom.

Dodatok: my na Slovensku sa musime porovnavat s najblizsimi krajinami, tak z geografickeho ako aj z historickeho hladiska.
Anglosaske realitne trhy su pre nas a nasu mentalitu cudzi vzdialeny svet, kde to funguje uplne inac a realitny biznis tam ma uplne iny vyznam a ulohu ako u nas. Ked sa s nimi chceme porovnavat iba s cenami, tak to je hlboky nezmysel.


----------



## default

ja si skor myslim ze to nie je realne z uplne ineho dovodu - naco by sem preboha chodili? hadam len nie kvoli najlepsim platovym podmienkam nielen vo V4, ale aj celej EU :lol:


----------



## hurahura

*Ceny domov v Británii prudko klesajú*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4030016/ceny-domov-v-britanii-prudko-klesaju.html


----------



## eMareq

*Bytov je málo a sú drahé*



> Nedostatok spôsobil vysoké ceny
> 
> Nedostatok nových bytov spôsobil i vysoké ceny bytov v panelákoch. "Staršie byty vo väčších mestách sú nadhodnotené oproti ich reálnej trhovej cene. Ide o dôsledok vývoja trhu na Slovensku, keď boli staré byty dostupné ihneď na užívanie a na novostavby sa čakalo aj dva roky. Preto kupujúci akceptovali zvyšovanie ich cien spolu s cenami novostavieb," vysvetlil Branislav Špirk.
> 
> Valéria Sopková si tiež myslí, že ceny bytov v Košiciach sú privysoké. Za meter štvorcový zaplatíme v metropole východu v priemere o 20-tisíc menej ako v Bratislave, čo podľa jej názoru nezodpovedá veľkému rozdielu v priemerných platoch medzi dvoma najväčšími mestami Slovenska. Štvorák v Košiciach vychádza na 30 až 35 tisíc, nadštandard až 50 tisíc.
> 
> K prognóze ďalšieho vývoja však Sopková dodáva, že panelákové byty dosiahli v Košiciach už svoje maximum. "Vychádzame najmä zo situácie na trhu, ktorý sa už niekoľko mesiacov hýbe veľmi pomaly, respektíve až stojí. Zároveň ponuka panelákových bytov je veľká a výrazne prekračuje dopyt," čo by malo vyústiť v mierny pokles cien panelákových bytov.
> 
> Vývoj bude kopírovať Bratislavu
> 
> Podobný názor má aj Špirk: "Dovoľujem si predpokladať v Košiciach podobný vývoj, ako je v Bratislave, a to, že ceny novostavieb budú medziročne mierne rásť a ceny starých bytov budú zvoľna klesať na svoju reálnu trhovú hodnotu."
> 
> Realitný trh by sa mal teda začať diferencovať: "Rozdiely medzi cenou novostavby a starého panelového bytu sa začali zväčšovať. Na konci roka 2007 boli ceny oboch spomínaných kategórií s minimálnymi rozdielmi. V súčasnosti v niektorých lokalitách sú zaznamenané poklesy cien starých bytov o 300-tisíc, niekde až o 500-tisíc korún. Je to dôsledok toho, že kupujúci už prestali akceptovať nadhodnotené ceny starých bytov," dodáva Špirk.


----------



## hurahura

*Vyššie Retro má odvrátiť bankrot*

myslim, ze tento pribeh sa sem celkom hodi 

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/vyssi...a-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A080819_071355_sk_phypo_p01

"Ako spoločnosť by sme na tom finančne skončili,“ vysvetlil Miroslav Welter, čo hrozí, ak Ružinov nadstavbu nepovolí. Zlepšiť ekonomiku potrebuje Centaurea po tom, čo pri budovaní stavebnej jamy narazila na neočakávané geologické problémy. Zvýšiť počet bytov však podľa Weltera chcú aj preto, že je o ne veľký záujem.

"V polovici stavby si investor spočítal, že mu to finančne nevychádza, a tak ju zvýši. To je pre nás neprijateľný argument,“ vyhlásil zástupca Ružinovčanov Peter Fusek. Ľudia v okolí budúceho centra sa obávajú nielen o kvalitu svojho bývania, ale aj pádu ceny svojich bytov. Už teraz je podľa nich na sídlisku dopravný kolaps a nie je kde zaparkovať.


----------



## wuane

^^Hej hej ,toto som cital.Zaujimavy postoj k problematike:lol:.


----------



## portal

chlapci nevedeli odvazit rizika?
ved najprv to zdovodnovali tym, ze vznikne dominanta.

retorika krasna veda

bankrot s.r.o


----------



## hurahura

default said:


> ja si skor myslim ze to nie je realne z uplne ineho dovodu - naco by sem preboha chodili? hadam len nie kvoli najlepsim platovym podmienkam nielen vo V4, ale aj celej EU :lol:


neveril by si ale su statisice ludi v desiatkach krajin, pre ktorych zarobok 15.000 sk v slovenskej fabrike sa rovna splneniu zivotneho sna, zialbohu su miesta na svete nie tak daleko kde je to horsie 

pomer pocet ziadatelov o azyl / pocet priznanych azylov je na slovensku jeden z najnizsich v EU

kazdopadne podmienky na priznanie azylu mame velmi tvrde, takze tam sa to asi velmi nezmeni. 

ale slovenske personalne agentury zabezpecujuce zamestnancov pre fabriky automobilky a pod. a pre IT firmy momentalne dovazaju pracovnikov hlavne z rumunska a bulharska po stovkach.... a to uz nielen pre cisto robotnicke profesie....
napr. aj bane na hornej nitre celkom hodne vyuzivaju rumunskych banikov
netvrdim, ze vacsina z nich sa tu usadi a ze tu bude situacia podobna nemecku kde doviezli cez milion gastaibarterov v 60tich rokoch a tí sa tam usadili a dnes je tam 7 milionova komunita turkov tretej generacie  ale kazdopadne ten trend tu nastupuje a bude rast a viem si celkom predstavit ze za 10 rokov uz nebude divne stretnut cernocha v Topolcanoch alebo v Liptovskom Mikulasi ako vam capuje pivo  A urcite tu pristahovalci z inych krajin budu skor pribudat 
sorry za mierny offtopic

bol inak o tom pomerne zaujimavy clanok v jednom z poslednych zurnalov


----------



## default

hurahura said:


> ale slovenske personalne agentury zabezpecujuce zamestnancov pre fabriky automobilky a pod. a pre IT firmy momentalne dovazaju pracovnikov hlavne z rumunska a bulharska po stovkach.... a to uz nielen pre cisto robotnicke profesie....


Tak sa mimo kamery spytaj v tych zavodoch, kolko sa tam ti rumuni ohriali Dostal by si taku odpoved, ze do prace prisli este druhy tyzden, ale treti uz ee :nuts:
Vzane s pohladu onoho gastarbeitera, makal by si kdesi v Galante alebo inej diere za pasom za 15 hrubeho, ked vies ze hned zajtra mozes kdekolvek v Schengenskom priestore dostat 2-3krat tolko prei rovnakych nakladoch? Uz len hen na skok v CR alebo Snicli? Ver mi, dovoz lacnych pracovnikov vyzera dobre mozno na papieri, ale oni tiez nie su sprosti a vedia si to zratat. Co som minule cital tak vagonka v Poprade uz rumunov ani bulharov nechce lebo im prchaju kazdy tyzden, tak robia nabor vo Vietname


----------



## hurahura

fluktuacia urcite je. Ale nie vsetci utecu po 3tom dni... to trochu zovseobecnujes, su firmy kde to funguje.... 
ale s vietnamom mas pravdu, tiez je to obvykle miesto kde lovia personalne agentury...


----------



## Qwert

hurahura said:


> neveril by si ale su statisice ludi v desiatkach krajin, pre ktorych zarobok 15.000 sk v slovenskej fabrike sa rovna splneniu zivotneho sna, zialbohu su miesta na svete nie tak daleko kde je to horsie
> 
> pomer pocet ziadatelov o azyl / pocet priznanych azylov je na slovensku jeden z najnizsich v EU
> 
> kazdopadne podmienky na priznanie azylu mame velmi tvrde, takze tam sa to asi velmi nezmeni.
> 
> ale slovenske personalne agentury zabezpecujuce zamestnancov pre fabriky automobilky a pod. a pre IT firmy momentalne dovazaju pracovnikov hlavne z rumunska a bulharska po stovkach.... a to uz nielen pre cisto robotnicke profesie....
> napr. aj bane na hornej nitre celkom hodne vyuzivaju rumunskych banikov
> netvrdim, ze vacsina z nich sa tu usadi a ze tu bude situacia podobna nemecku kde doviezli cez milion gastaibarterov v 60tich rokoch a tí sa tam usadili a dnes je tam 7 milionova komunita turkov tretej generacie  ale kazdopadne ten trend tu nastupuje a bude rast a viem si celkom predstavit ze za 10 rokov uz nebude divne stretnut cernocha v Topolcanoch alebo v Liptovskom Mikulasi ako vam capuje pivo  A urcite tu pristahovalci z inych krajin budu skor pribudat
> sorry za mierny offtopic
> 
> bol inak o tom pomerne zaujimavy clanok v jednom z poslednych zurnalov


Černocha som v Topoľčanoch stretol naposledy minulý týždeň, ale pivo mi nenačapoval.:bash:

Čo sa týka tých gastarbeitrov, tak dovoz z Rumunska nevidím veľmi perspektívne. Až taký veľký rozdiel medzi našou a ich ekonomikou zase nie je. Skôr je reálny dovoz z toho Vietnamu. Počul som, že napríklad do SEWS-u, čo je káblikáreň v Topoľčanoch, ich zvážajú koľko sa dá a že robia skoro zadarmo.


----------



## hurahura

*Estónski developeri štartujú výpredaj*

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/estonski-developeri-startuju-vypredaj/141929.html


----------



## milan11

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/na-byt-v-.../ekonomika.asp?c=A080824_212007_ekonomika_abr



> Na byt v hlavním městě šetří Češi 15 let, Němci 3 roky
> 
> Čech si vydělá na byt v hlavním městě za patnáct let. Němci, který chce byt v Berlíně, to trvá pětkrát kratší dobu. Je to nejméně v Evropě. Na byt ve velkých městech Unie šetří lidé v jednotlivých zemích v průměru devět a půl roku.
> 
> 
> 
> Kdežto Němec bude mít při průměrném výdělku v přepočtu 78 tisíc korun na bydlení v osmašedesátimetrovém berlínském bytě našetřeno za necelé tři roky. Pokud by uspořil všechno, co vydělá. Vyplývá to z výpočtů MF DNES, které vycházely z podkladů realitních společností RE/MAX a King Sturge.
> 
> Z analýzy porovnávající dostupnost bytů v závislosti na průměrném výdělku v zemi vyplývá, že Němcům nemusí závidět například Švédové či Rakušané. Ti na bydlení ve Stockholmu či Vídni odkládají výplaty čtyři, respektive pět let, to je ale stále zhruba jen polovina evropského průměru.
> 
> Nejvíc se při shánění peněz na byt musí uskrovnit Češi, Poláci a Slováci. Na byt v metropoli musí dávat stranou peníze patnáct až devatenáct let. "Člověk s průměrným platem uvažovat o bytě ve Varšavě nemůže," říká Polka Marzena Sedláková, žijící v Praze. "Normální člověk na to nemá. Byty jsou jen pro byznysmeny," souhlasí Milan Kozár z Bratislavy.
> 
> Shodné pocity ale mají také Britové toužící po bydlení v Londýně. "Pro mladé páry to není. My jsme ve středním věku a máme nadprůměrné příjmy, přesto jsme se museli zadlužit na dvaadvacet let," říká Karen Quibellová, která si s manželem koupila třípokojový dům u Londýna.
> 
> Ve svých statistikách však realitní firmy upozorňují na to, že porovnávat ceny bytů jde velmi obtížně, protože se od sebe liší v závislosti na typu budovy, její velikosti, stáří, vybavenosti a zejména lokalitě. "Ceny jsou proto jen orientační a někdy mohou být za metr čtvereční až pětkrát vyšší," zdůrazňuje marketingový ředitel společnosti RE/MAX Petr Bárdoš.
> 
> Ceny bytů v Berlíně srážejí čtvrti ve východní části města
> Proč se nejlevnější byty dají pořídit zrovna v Berlíně? Podle Markéty Němcové z mezinárodní poradenské firmy King Sturge za to může především čtyřicetileté rozdělení města na dvě vývojově zcela odlišné části.
> 
> "Východoberlínské čtvrti výrazně zaostávaly za zápodoberlínskými, a proto v nich bylo bydlení po pádu berlínské zdi levnější," vysvětluje.
> 
> Na nízkých cenách se také podle ní podílí to, že Berlíňané dávají přednost nájemnímu bydlení a město slouží hlavně jako administrativní centrum, kdežto obchodní srdce Německa tepe v Mnichově, Frankfurtu nad Mohanem a Hamburku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odlišně vypadá situace v Bratislavě, jež byla dlouho charakteristická nedostatkem bytů a která díky rychlému ekonomickému růstu a očekávanému příchodu eura přitahuje hlavně byznysmeny.
> 
> "Právě díky vysoké zahraniční i domácí poptávce spojené s příznivými podmínkami na trhu hypoték se zde průměrná cena zvedla meziročně o 24 procent, což je nejvíce ve srovnání s dalšími metropolemi Visegrádu," uvádí Janka Polyaková z bratislavské pobočky King Sturge.
> 
> Cena standardního bytu se tak v Bratislavě vyšplhala v přepočtu na 3,6 milionu korun. Slovák s průměrným platem 20 443 slovenských korun (15 806 Kč) by na tento byt musel vydělávat 228 měsíců, tedy nejdéle ze všech evropských obyvatel.
> 
> "Normální rodina si bez toho, že se zadluží na celý život, nemůže byt dovolit," popisuje situaci Milan Kozár, který žije v Bratislavě. "Mám štěstí, vlastním 2+1 v centru, kde ceny vyletěly prudce vzhůru tak, že bych ho mohl hned vyměnit za 4+1 na sídlišti," rozvažuje.
> 
> Podle poradců King Sturge by však měl Kozár s prodejem počkat. "Očekáváme další silný růst cen. V Bratislavě do deseti procent a ve slovenských regionech nad 15 procent," odhaduje analytik společnosti Ondřej Novotný.
> 
> Nejdražší je Polsko
> Pořídit si vlastní byt není jednoduché ani pro Poláky. Polsko se cenou svých nemovitostí vyhouplo do čela zemí visegrádské čtyřky. Osmašedesátimetrový varšavský byt jde koupit v přepočtu za 4,4 milionu korun, tedy zhruba za 200 průměrných výdělků.
> 
> Ceny v ostatních regionech jsou téměř o desetinu nižší. "Ceny vystoupaly úplně šíleně, a to jak ve velkých městech, jako je Varšava, Krakov, Lodž či Katovice, kam se všichni dle současné módy stěhují, tak i v pohraničí, kde není průmysl ani možnost pracovat," popisuje situaci Marzena Sedláková, která pracuje v cestovním ruchu.
> 
> Podle ní stojí za raketovým růstem cen hlavně rozvoj Polska a také příchod zhruba dvou milionů Poláků, kteří se vracejí ze zahraničí, kam odešli vydělávat po pádu železné opony. "Obyčejný člověk vlastní bydlení nesežene," shrnuje.
> 
> Analytici se nyní shodují na tom, že se ceny bydlení v Polsku už vyšplhaly na historická maxima a ve velkých městech by letos mohly začít klesat o dvě až tři procenta.



Takze este stale je tu niekto, kto si mysli, ze ceny v Ba su normalne a maju priestor na dalsi rast?


----------



## Ayran

^^ este tabulka k clanku celkom zaujimava

Platy v. ceny bytů 
Jak dlouho si Evropané vydělávají na vlastní bydlení v metropoli
Město Cena v EUR/m2 Cena v Kč/m2 (kurz 15. 8. 2008) Cena standardního bytu 68 m2 Průměrná mzda v zemi v Kč Za kolik měsíčních platů se pořídí byt
Berlín 1 594 39 029 2,6 mil. 78 120* 34
Stockholm 2 342 57 344 3,8 mil. 80 304* 49
Vídeň 2 167 53 059 3,6 mil. 60 816* 59
Miláno 2 188 53 573 3,6 mil. 55 440* 66
Lisabon 1 713 41 943 2,8 mil. 27 552* 104
Budapešť 1 290 31 586 2,1 mil. 19 409* 111
Řím 3 925 96 104 6,5 mil. 55 440* 118
Praha 2 486 60 870 4,1 mil. 22 531* 184
Varšava 2 641 64 665 4,3 mil. 21 336* 206
Bratislava 2 165 53 010 3,6 mil. 15 806* 228


----------



## Qwert

milan11 said:


> Takze este stale je tu niekto, kto si mysli, ze ceny v Ba su normalne a maju priestor na dalsi rast?


Ceny bytov v Bratislave určite nie sú normálne. Problém je, že tu si príde nejaký developer, postaví pestrofarebný panelák, označí to za luxusné bývanie a pýta za to ťažké milióny. Pritom je ta stavba úplne štandardná, možno dokonca aj horšia a z luxusom nemá nič spoločné. To je spôsobené nevyzretosťou Bratislavského trhu.

V Bratislave je priestor na luxusné byty, ale za luxus považujem River Park, Euroveu, možno pár projektov v kopcovitých častiach mesta. Tam nech pýtajú aj 200 000 za štvorcový meter. Ale aby obyčajný byt stál nejakých 70 000 Sk/m2, to je pri bratislavských platoch smiešne. Práve tam musí dôjsť ku korekcii.

Priestor na rast tu je. Ale všetko záleží od lokality a kvality budovy. Tak ako je to vo vyspelých trhoch.


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> Takze este stale je tu niekto, kto si mysli, ze ceny v Ba su normalne a maju priestor na dalsi rast?


vsak aj v tom clanku co si quotol pisu, ze tu je 10% potencial rastu .. co si ja nemyslim, ze az taky, ale normalny inflacny rast tu bude  niektore pojdu dole, niektore porastu, niektore menej, niektore viac ...

ale opakujem, ziadna tebou vykreslovana bublina a niekolk desiatky percent padov sa nekonaju  skor si svihni, lebo kym dojdes z irska, tak aj na tej orave buu pozemky za 1000 skk/m2


----------



## default

Na bratislavský byt treba robiť 19 rokov



> Ako dlho Európan zarába na byt
> 
> Mesto Koľko mesačných platov stojí byt
> Berlín 34
> Štokholm 49
> Viedeň 59
> Miláno 66
> Lisabon 104
> Budapešť 111
> Rím 118
> Praha 184
> Varšava 206
> Bratislava 228
> 
> Pozn.: počíta sa byt s rozlohou 68 m2, ceny sú za prvý polrok 2008, priemerné mzdy za rok 2006 (mimo SR, údaj z Q1/2008), prepočet z CZK kurzom z 25.8.
> Prameň: idnes.cz podľa údajov Re/Max, King Sturge a štatistických úradov jednotlivých krajín


Ahoj Aquila, aj teraz sa podla teba v diskusii o bubline porovnava neporovnatelne (hrusky s jablkami, s marhulami, kiwi)?


----------



## aquila

default: aj ano aj nie...

hned ti poviem aj preco, podla tej tvojej tabulky by malo aspon 80% berlinanov vlastnit vlastny byt a v bratislave by malo mat vlastny byt ledva hornych 10 tisic .. 

realita je taka, ze v berlnie vlastni byt menej ako 12% ludi a v bratislave je to tusim vyse 80% ..


----------



## default

A preco to ti dederoni nekupuju ked je to take lacne? Preco radsej platia rentierovi? A ako to spolu suvisi? A co ostatne mesta z tabulky, v nich tiez vlastni nehnutelnost 12% ludi?


----------



## aquila

to je taka ista otazka ako ked sa opytas, ze preco slovaci kupuju ako sialeni ? 

co viem, tak v berline, stockholme aj vo viedni je velmi velmi silne regulovane najomne podporovane priamo mestom, co logicky dost tlmi ceny nehnutelnosti, lebo sa ti jednoducho neoplati platit hypo, ked mozes radovo lacnejsie byvat ... vo vsetkych troch je navyse aj docela slusny na ich pomery "cierny" trh s predajom "dekretov" .. 

ako som uz tunak pisal, mesto vieden vlastni priamo vyse 30 % bytoveho fondu vo viedni.. a dost vyrazne cez dotovane hypo ovlyvnuje asi tak 80% trhu s novostavbami ..

zaroven je tam podiel vlastnistva nehnutelnosti ozaj medzi 10 az 20% .. 

takze preto hovorim, ze v BA, kde mesto pomaly nevlastni ani len zelene travniky sa moc neda ...

a len tak na okraj, v svedsku aj rakusku mali tiez asi 10% rast cien nehnutelnosti aj napriek regulaciam .. osobne povazujem napriklad trh vo viedni dost lukrativny, a treba len cakat, kedy budu pri vlade zase cierno - modry a zrusa cast regulacie a ceny tu vyletia na uroven mnichova ...


----------



## aquila

p.s. aby som to dorazil, to mas take porovnanie, ze preco slovaci bezne jedia melony, ked za velky melon v lete zaplatia okolo 30-50 korun .. a japonec za ten isty melon zaplati 30-50 dolarov


----------



## wuane

^^ak to dakto kupi tak to nie je realitna bublina.Respektive je,ale nepraska.Praskne az ked to nikto nekupi.


----------



## default

charonme said:


> otrasne prostredie drahych novostavieb suvisi s realitnou bublinou tak, ze intuitivne by sa dalo ocakavat, ze by nemali byt az take drahe byty, ktore stoja vedla pentagonu alebo komina alebo hlucnej smradlavej cesty a stadiona alebo s odpornym vyhladom na zdevastovane prostredie, sklady, rumoviska a tovarne pripadne hniezda zlocinu, utociska socialnych zivlov a ine oblasti v ktorych by zodpovedny rodic nepustil dieta von. Realitna bublina je, ked developer v reklame o svojej novostavbe hovori o "tichom prijemnom prostredi" a z balkona vidno mimourovnovu krizovatku dvojprudoviek a po jednej z nich dokonca jazdia elektricky; s cenami nedostupnymi pre 95% populacie a aj tak to dakto kupi.


Prave vcera som sa velmi smial, ked som si pozeral webstranku firmy ktora predava Dolce Vita (oproti Pentagonu), ktora propaguje "slusnych susedov na dobrej adrese". LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## zuzana

to by ma zaujimalo kde je najomne za 1i byt v novostavbe 10000 sk, ked 1i byt na nobelovej v panelaku ma cenu najmu 11000 sk. Nasla som od 14000.
Z tohomodelovy pripad:

jednoizbovy byt - 5 r. novostavba, petrzalka

kupna cena 2 600 000

ciste najomne 14 000 - po zdaneni ostava 11 340

11340 x 12 = 136 080 rocna renta

teda rocny percentualny vynos je 5,2 percenta.

k comu ked este pripocitas inflaciu a kazdorocne zvysovanie najmu, je to stale viac, ako to co by si dostal za tie peniaze v banke.


----------



## haco

*jednoduche pocty*

je ci nie je v bratislave realitna bublina???

kazda aj realitna investicia je o navratnosti. a rata sa iba navratnost, ktora vyplyva z nejakeho realneho zakladu. teda ziadna hra na buduce zvysovanie ceny - tomu sa uz hovori spekulacia.

vynosom pri realitach je bud uspokojenie potrieb majitela (tazko meratelne), alebo ciste najomne. to sa vzdy porovnava s inymi investicnymi moznostami - spravidla investicne fondy, terminovane vklady...

zoberme si modelovy pripad:

jednoizbovy byt - 5 r. novostavba, petrzalka

kupna cena 2 600 000

ciste najomne 10 000 - po zdaneni ostava cca 8 000

8000 x 12 = 96 000 rocna renta

teda rocny percentualny vynos je 3,7 percenta.

co je podla mna zalostne malo.


----------



## zuzana

samozrejme moj post je reakciou na post od haca


----------



## default

Zabudli ste zohladnit jednu velmi podstatnu malickost............
............. 100% obsadenost najomnikom po cele uvazovane obdobie, co sa deje mozno v risi rozpravok, ale urcite nie v realite. Ak si myslite, ze sa dnes ludia potrhaju o prenajom nejakeho 1izbaku v Petrzalke za 14tis., teda 17tis. s E a popl. (ak si o ne teda nechcete ponizit rentu), je celkom pravdepodobne, ze sa velmi skoro vratite naspat na zem. V dnesnej sirokej ponuke su v BA na prenajom aj vacsie, lepsie a v prepocte lacnejsie byty, ktore lezia aj viac ako 6mesiacov a generuju velku nulu, dokonca minusy kvoli udrzbe a nakladom. Tyka sa najma novostavieb.
Po zhodnoteni rizik by som v dnesnej situacii, ked sa na nonrisk termine da spravit 4,66%p.a., a pri dnesnych cenach RE ja osobne rozhodne nesiel do rentierskeho biznisu, nakolko tam vidim nulovu az zapornu rizikovu premiu. Aspon teda v BA, ale nerobim si iluzie ani o ostatnom.


----------



## aquila

default, 100% obsadenost po cele obdobie nie je vobec problem, je to vzdy vec manazmentu  ale 14k za 1i je docela dost.. za to mas v petrzalke 2i v pohode.. co sa tyka najmov, tak to je paradoxne docela vyrovnane po celej BA, ked mas stigro aj na heyducke mas 3i za 20 litrov 

co sa tyka rentierstva, je to skor aj vec formy investovania. ja osobne som konzervativny invest, takze pojdem skorej do tehlicky ako do akcii, na nich som sa uz par krat skaredo opalil. nehnutelnost je istota


----------



## zuzana

aquila said:


> default, 100% obsadenost po cele obdobie nie je vobec problem, je to vzdy vec manazmentu  ale 14k za 1i je docela dost.. za to mas v petrzalke 2i v pohode.. co sa tyka najmov, tak to je paradoxne docela vyrovnane po celej BA, ked mas stigro aj na heyducke mas 3i za 20 litrov


Jednoizbaky su najdrahsi artikel na trhu co sa tyka pomeru velkosti/cena, ale vzdy sa budu prenajimat.


----------



## default

aquila said:


> default, 100% obsadenost po cele obdobie nie je vobec problem, je to vzdy vec manazmentu


Podla mna ked raz nie je dopyt po jednej izbe v V.obvode za 17, tak tam proste nepomoze ziadny mamazment.



zuzana said:


> Jednoizbaky su najdrahsi artikel na trhu co sa tyka pomeru velkosti/cena, ale vzdy sa budu prenajimat.


Suhlasim s prvou polovicou, co sa tyka druhej, budu sa prenajimat vtedy, ked budu spravne ocenene, a to aj vzhladom na dopyt, aj vzhladom na konkurenciu na trhu. Jedna izba za 17 v Petrzalke suverenne prehrava v jednom aj v druhom, zial.


----------



## zuzana

default said:


> Podla mna ked raz nie je dopyt po jednej izbe v V.obvode za 17, tak tam proste nepomoze ziadny mamazment.
> 
> 
> 
> Suhlasim s prvou polovicou, co sa tyka druhej, budu sa prenajimat vtedy, ked budu spravne ocenene, a to aj vzhladom na dopyt, aj vzhladom na konkurenciu na trhu. Jedna izba za 17 v Petrzalke suverenne prehrava v jednom aj v druhom, zial.


Problem je v tom, ze v podstate vsetky prenajmy su prehnane, a stale plati, ze sa hlada adekvatny pomer cena/kvalita. Novostavby ti predsa len ponukaju trochu vyssi komfort ako 24 m2 jednoizbaky v panelaku. za tych 14000 bola vymera 43 m2 - takmer dvojnasobok.


----------



## haco

*no neviem*

pozri sa, ja byvam v 1i (38 m2) v novostavbe (4.rocnej) na sustekovej a prenajom mam 10 000 tis aj s energiami. kamarati maju si prenajimaju zrekonstruovany 4i na hannovej (zachovaly zatepleny 4.posch. panelak - tak 25 r., 86 m2) za 17 000 aj s energiami.

takze tie moje pocty su este nadsadene.

ok, mozno sme mali stastie, ale nech je vynosnost 4%... aj to je stale malo, ked na blbom terminovanom vklade mas cez 4%

totiz napisat do inzeratu 14-15 litrov za 1i mozem aj ja... otazka je ci to prenajmem


----------



## hurahura

Ja mam teraz prenajaty velky 2izbak byt na trencianskej v tehlovom dome po rekonstrukcii 80m2 za 14tis....

Predtym som mal za 11tis prenajaty 2izbak tiez na trencianskej /ale panelak oproti lidlu/. /rok dozadu/

Predtym som mal 110m2 v starom meste 3 izbak za 12 tis /2 roky dozadu/
a zaroven 50m2 1izbak na zochovej za 9tis / 2 roky dozadu/
Ceny vratane energii. 

Tym chcem povedat len ze ponuka je naozaj velka a za 14 tis sa da prenajat slusny 2izbak v 1. a 2. obvode, staci len hladat. 
A myslim ze 1izbak v panelaku v petrzke za 14tis si zoberie len .... nejaky zufalec, ktory bud nema cas hladat byt dlhsie ako 2 tyzdne alebo sa proste da odrbat....


----------



## default

Takze asi tak... Priznam sa tiez som prednedavnom koketoval s myslienkou investovat cez kupu nejakeho zaujimaveho maleho bytu ktory by sa zhruba splacal z prenajmu, potom som sa blizsie pozrel na trh a zacal to cele pocitat cez nejaky ten realisticky variant.
Zial, moj interny risk model mi vyplul, ze by som do toho mal naskocit pri maximalnej cene 1,6 - 1,7mil. za nejakych 35 - 40m2 v novostavbe, takze som to pri sucasnych cenach 2,4 - 3,0mil. zhodnotil ako vysoko rizikovy podnik a nechal to tak.


----------



## zuzana

isla som podla aktualnej ponuky na realitach. Okrem toho pred 4 rokmi nestal jednoizbovy byt 2,6 miliona.


----------



## default

Ved sa ani nebavime o situacii pred 4 rokmi, ale o situacii teraz


----------



## zuzana

default said:


> Ved sa ani nebavime o situacii pred 4 rokmi, ale o situacii teraz


Hovoril o stvorrocnej novostavbe...


----------



## cibula

*Ceny realít na Slovensku*


> Ceny slovenských realít zaznamenali v uplynulom období prudký nárast. Ten spôsobili predovšetkým vzťah ponuky a dopytu na realitnom trhu, úverová politika, ako aj celkový makroekonomický vývoj krajiny. Poznatky analytikov z renomovaných konzultačno-poradenských firiem v oblasti realít naznačujú celkovú stabilizáciu, ktorá bude developerov nútiť ponúknuť klientom viac kvality. Ďalej sa odborníci zhodujú v názore, že prechod na euro výrazne nezvýši ceny na realitnom trhu. Vzhľadom na nasycovanie trhu sa bude klásť väčší dôraz na pridanú hodnotu nehnuteľnosti. Tá sa môže prejaviť v type nehnuteľnosti, jej dispozičnom riešení, ponúkaných štandardoch vybavenia, dopravnej dostupnosti či kvalite životného prostredia okolia.


...


> „Bohužiaľ, málokedy to ide aj inak ako predajom novostavby. Rozvinutý nájomný trh rezidenčných nehnuteľností na Slovensku v podstate neexistuje a súčasný trend cien nájomného má stagnujúci alebo klesajúci charakter. Príjmy z prenájmu bytov neumožňujú developerom pokryť splátky úverov poskytnutých bankami, napokon, tie momentálne takéto typy projektov financujú zriedkavo.“


----------



## zuzana

z tej tabulky vyplyva, ze ak zaplatil kupujuci v 2004 za novostavbu 38 704/m2, pri vymere 38m2 je to 1470752 Sk. Takze, ak haco plati 10000 na mesiac, tak 
jednoizbovy byt - 4 r. novostavba, petrzalka

kupna cena 1470752

ciste najomne 10 000 - po zdaneni ostava cca 8 000

8000 x 12 = 96 000 rocna renta

teda rocny percentualny vynos je 6,5 percenta.


----------



## haco

aby som uviedol veci na spravnu mieru:

10 000 + energie a cena 2,6 mio bol iba modelovy priklad na byt v novostavbe.

za ten nas platime 10 000 dokopy aj s E, takze tam je net rent niekde okolo 6500 SKK mesacne, 

v tej tabulke su ceny za m2 predaja novostavieb, alebo vsetkych bytov??? lebo mi pride uletene tvrdit, ze pret par rokmi sa novostavby predavali mimo blavy za 10-15 litrov za stvorec  

lebo aj keby ten byt stal rovno iba 2 Mio tak to je vynos 3,9%

a naviac, nebavime sa o tom ci bola realitna bublina pred 4mi rokmi ale ci je teraz.

nemyslim si ze je nejaky zasadny rozdiel medzi vyskou najomneho v 4r. dome a uplnej novostavbe. 

a znama teraz (marec 2008) kupovala byt - novostavbu vo vedlajsom baraku 1i - 40 m2 + 30 m2 terasa za 3,15 mio 

ak odratame tu terasu 15 tis za m2 tak dostanes 2,7 mio za 40 m2.

a som presvedceny ze viac ako 13 000 s energiami by za pripadny prenajom nedostala - jednoducho na trhu je dostatok konkurencnych ponuk - net rent 9000 SKK - 4%

pozrel som teraz predpokladam najlacnejsiu ponuku takmer "novostavby" v BA - DUOHOUSE http://www.bytyprevsetkych.sk/

co je na byvanie uplna nocna mora - prerobeny stary panelak (intrak), na kraji mesta, zato na skok od pentagonu... jednoducho idylka.

najlacnejsie dvojgarzonky (dolne poschodia) 34 m2, dva oddelene kamrliky (jeden 15m2 a druhy 10 m2) s nosnou prieckou medzi nimi za 1 900 000, ostatne za 2 000 000 

ked to porovnam z nasim podnajmom, aku net rent mozu dosiahnut tieto byty???


----------



## default

Preto sa tak skvelo predavaju (DuoHouse) a ti, co kupili, sa museli zrazit s konom. Ale ako sa hovori, caro kapitalizmu spociva v tom, ze je mozne profitovat na hluposti tych ostatnych.


----------



## default

st.stefan said:


> Myslím si, že spľasnú mnohé realitné projekty.
> Cena peňazí začína stúpať /hypotéky/


Dnes som kdesi cital rozhorceneho platitela hypoteky, ktoremu banka po 1roku fixacie "upravila" urokovu sadzbu o 1,5%.
Tj z nicoho nic dva-tri-styri litriky na kazdu splatku. Som zvedavy, kedy zacnu padat uverove delikvencie jak hnile hrusky.


----------



## aquila

Oproti středečnímu ránu, kdy po podobném posílení začala opět klesat, posilovala celý den. Před druhou hodinou musela burza dokonce zastavit obchodování s akciemi developera Orco. Na rozdíl od minulých pozastavení, kdy vykazoval vysoké ztráty, během pátku naopak silně rostl. Posílil o více než 37 procent.


----------



## zuzana

bearkat said:


> dobre, tak prepac


 v pohode. diskusia sa vyvijala nejakym smerom a ty si nepostrehol uvod.


----------



## default

aquila said:


> Oproti středečnímu ránu, kdy po podobném posílení začala opět klesat, posilovala celý den. Před druhou hodinou musela burza dokonce zastavit obchodování s akciemi developera Orco. Na rozdíl od minulých pozastavení, kdy vykazoval vysoké ztráty, během pátku naopak silně rostl. Posílil o více než 37 procent.


sakra, mal som to v ten utorok nakupit na margin


----------



## aquila

neboj budu dalsie, ale osobne si nemyslim ze moc. tiez sa teraz "trosku" na tychto peknych ziskoch liecim po predchadzajucich stratach  aj ked sranda ako pomohol zakaz shortovania na bankovnictco.. uvidime ci najdu aj dalsie finty ako OTC a tak  btw. mrkni smer rusko, tam sa deju divy a zazraky  a to len chvilocku zmrazili trh, nieco tam pumpli a ako sa to rozbehlo ...

len sa bojim, aby to nebola predsmrtna krc 

p.s. mrkni na LEHMQ +300%  nice


----------



## default

aquila said:


> neboj budu dalsie, ale osobne si nemyslim ze moc. tiez sa teraz "trosku" na tychto peknych ziskoch liecim po predchadzajucich stratach  aj ked sranda ako pomohol zakaz shortovania na bankovnictco.. uvidime ci najdu aj dalsie finty ako OTC a tak  btw. mrkni smer rusko, tam sa deju divy a zazraky  a to len chvilocku zmrazili trh, nieco tam pumpli a ako sa to rozbehlo ...
> 
> len sa bojim, aby to nebola predsmrtna krc
> 
> p.s. mrkni na LEHMQ +300%  nice


Ale tusim len v GB a US bol zakaz shortov nie? Rusi tak to bez komentara..
Som rozmyslal aj nad AIG ked este nebolo jasne ci dostanu zachranne koleso, len nemam cas si spravit ucet u brokera. No nic, ale keby sa to tak fajne zaleverageovalo..:cheers:


----------



## aquila

hej na vyber akcii .. a je zakazany len naked short selling .. kazdopadne keby nezrusilo minuly rok SEC uptick rule na short selling, tak kopu veci tiez mohlo vyzerat inak .. ostatne 70 rokov to pravidlo kvoli niecomu bolo 

btw. AIG zmizne z povrchu zemskeho ..

nic sme OT


----------



## zuzana

este ze som pred rokom zrusila v aig poistku


----------



## aquila

o poistku by si nedosla, AIG ma prilis lukrativny kmen. o ten sa uz teraz trhaju konkurenti. a uprimne za 80 miliard usd to bola super kupa. vsak dva dni pred tym ponukala allianz 130 miliard, ale amici jej to nechceli predat.

som zvedavy ci ich rozporucuju ako medveda, alebo to niekomu predaju cele


----------



## ov_79

Zdravím.

Nemáte, prosím, někdo statistiku celkového počtu nových bytů na Slovensku za jednotlivé roky? Na statistics.sk přímo tuto statistiku nemají. Anebo jsem jí nenašel.

Předem díky.


----------



## IvanB

source: Ministerstvo vystavby a regionalneho rozvoja, "Informácia o bytovej výstavbe v Slovenskej republike za rok 2007"
http://www.build.gov.sk/mvrrsr/index.php?id=1&lang=sk&cat=80


----------



## ov_79

^^
Molto grazie, Ivan!
:bow:


----------



## default

Dalsim z developerov, ktory oficialne priznava pokles cien svojich novostavieb, je BOS Slovakia. Zacinaju opatrne diskont spociva v minus 5.000 SKK za kazdy meter stvorcovy, teda za priemerny 3i byt clovek zaplati o cca 400.000 SKK menej ako pred tyzdnom. "Akcia" je vyhlasena na oktober, takze budme zvedavi, ake zlavy budu v novembri, ci nebodaj neskor. Kazdopadne je to isty signal.


----------



## milan11

^^Ako som uz spomenul inde, aj ked bude vela zalezat od svet. vyvoja, stale ocakavam minimalne 50% znizenie cien v priebehu dvoch rokov. A to je este ten optimistickejsi odhad.
Skor sa nazdavam, ze ten prepad bude v rozmedzi 70-100%.


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> ^^Ako som uz spomenul inde, aj ked bude vela zalezat od svet. vyvoja, stale ocakavam minimalne 50% znizenie cien v priebehu dvoch rokov. A to je este ten optimistickejsi odhad.
> *Skor sa nazdavam, ze ten prepad bude v rozmedzi 70-100%*.


 ^^

tak na tomto som sa schuti zasmial :lol: :lol: :lol:

jo a sme zase pri tych 50%, ktore si predtym tvrdil, ze si nikdy nespomenul


----------



## milan11

Pri nasej hadke vtedy som to urcite nespomenul.
Prvy krat som to vyhlasil len pred niekolkymi dnami a to na zaklade momentalnej situacie vo svete.
Btw, preco si sa zasmial?
Ocakavas hadam este vacsi prepad? :dunno:


----------



## 420

> Skor sa nazdavam, ze ten prepad bude v rozmedzi 70-100%.



budu zadarmo?


----------



## milan11

420 said:


> budu zadarmo?


100% znamena polovicnu cenu.


----------



## aquila

milan prepad v rozmedzi 70 az 100% je zadarmo 

ak mas prepad o 100% to je ze ides na nulu .. ak mas prepad o 70% tak je to o 70% 

nebude to ale ani tych 50% ..


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> milan prepad v rozmedzi 70 az 100% je zadarmo
> 
> ak mas prepad o 100% to je ze ides na nulu .. ak mas prepad o 70% tak je to o 70%


Neviem preco, ale doteraz som si myslel, ze znizenie o 100% je v skutocnosti znizenie o polovicu. :dunno:
Matematika nikdy nebola mojou silnou strankou.
Takze este raz.

Byty v Ba v priebehu nasledujucich dvoch rokov klesnu pri pozitivnej variante o 20-30%, pri tom horsom vyhlade ocakavam pokles o 50% a viac.
Znova, vela bude zavisiet na celosvetovom vyvoji. 






aquila said:


> nebude to ale ani tych 50% ..


Takze uz aj ty priznavas buduci pokles cien?


----------



## aquila

milan, ja som hovoril, ze teraz bude korekcia trhu, ze niekde klesnu, niekde stupnu, ale ziadna katastrofa. som od zaciatku hovoril, ze to bude na SK v style prijatia do EU v roku 2004. a ze na jesen 2009 uz to pojde mierne hore .. ale uz zdravo ...

neviem, vsetci hovoria o tom, ze aka je toto kriza, pearl harbour, a prirovnavaju to k ciernemu stvrtku v '29, ale toto je dost tazka pohoda zatial... len skoda, ze schvalili tych 700 miliard vyhodenych penazi .. aj ked hm pre US je to zanedbatelne mnozstvo a viac ich stal koniec koncov aj irak, takze nic som nepovedal


----------



## milan11

Aquila, ak by islo o korekciu trhu, tie ceny by museli klesnut o 50%, na realnu hranicu kupyschopnosti obyvatelstva.
Znova pripominam, ze nove 1 bed apartment mozes kupit v Dubline uz od 190 000€ pri irskej min. mzde 1 496€. A cena stale klesa.
V Ba 1 bed apartment su vlastne nase 2 izb. byty a ako pozeram ponuky v novostavbach, tie ceny sa pohybuju okolo 200 000€ pri slov. min. mzde necelych 300€.

K tej krize, zatial si ju este nezazil, tak nehovor o nej. Prial by som ti vidiet tu depresiu a paniku v Irsku a ostatnych krajinach.
A to je este stale iba zaciatok.
Ak si myslis, ze sa Slovensko vyhne tomu, tak sa mylis.
Par dni dozadu som cital vyhlasenia, ze ta kriza bude mat na Slovensko len minimalny vplyv. Dnes VUB upravila svoje prognozy rastu na rok 2009 zo 6 na 3 %.
A to tam ta kriza este vobec nedorazila. Mozes mi povedat, ako sa tie prognozy zmenia za pol roka?
mimochodom, dva dni dozadu som cital clanok, ako predaj aut v Irsku poklesl o 35% a autopredajcovia krachuju, pretoze sa nemozu zbavit starsich aut, ktore vykupovali ako protihodnotu za nove. Ocakava sa dalsie znizovanie uz aj tak nizkych cien ojazd. aut.

Dalsia vec, nikto momentalne nemoze odhadnut rozsah krizy celosvetovo. Co ak sa Nemci a Francuzi rozhodnu chranit si vlastny priemysel a pri prepade predaja aut obmedzia vyrobu v ostatnych krajinach a za suhlasu odborov znizia mzdy a zvysia prac. cas a stiahnu vyrobu z cudzich krajin?
Vies vobec o tom, ze VW na Slovensku mal zakaz kupovat akekolvek nehnutelnosti?
Prenajom, aj za akukolvek cenu, ale nie kupa.
Doteraz sme tazili z nasej flexibility a ziskali sme vyrobu drahych VW modelov, teraz sme prvy na odstrel.
To iste Korea. Pri predpoklade rastu, investovali do novych prevadzok, pri poklese predaja mozeme predpokladat, ze vyrobu obmedzia alebo zrusia.

Dalsia vec banky a uroky. Od buduceho roka vstupujeme do eurozony a dvihaju sa nam uroky. Plus pri tejto krize banky budu este viac obozretnejsie a uvery budu poskytovat v ovela mensej miere.
Do toho predpokladam znacne znizenie, alebo skor zastavenie rastu miezd na Slovensku.
A postupne zbavovanie sa bytov od zahranicnych investorov.

Takze stale tazka pohoda?


----------



## aquila

milan, stale sa smejem .. a o to viac, ak povazujes za korekciu -50% .. pad o 100% ako polovicu a furt tu hovoris o tom irsku, ktore sa neda porovnat ..

ano stale co pises je pohoda .. je to na dlhsie, nemam na to chut cas sa s tebou zase o tomto bavit a podporovat tvoje utkvele predstavy, ze kupis m2 pody niekde v pazi na orave za 100 skk/m2 .. 

aku depresiu a paniku ? clovece, co ty vies o depresii a panike ? ak toto povazujes za depresiu a paniku, tak si na tom TY dost zle 

vies co je depresia a panika ? ked ako za velkej krizi padla cena prace z 5,5 usd/hod na 55c/hod .. ked stali pred wall street ludia na teplu vodu s krupami a boli radi ..

nie ked clovek rozmysla, ci si auto nekupi teraz, ale az za rok ... ci pojde na dovolenku nie na kanarske, ale rhodos .. a podobne ...

pozri si ako ukrutnu "spadli" ceny bytov v nemecku, alebo rakusku .. jo mily moj.. 

no nic, idem spat .. kludne si cakaj na novostavbu v BA za polovicnu cenu


----------



## hurahura

*Byty sa nepredávajú, ceny pomaly padajú*

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/byty-...m-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A081006_063712_sk_phypo_p01

Znížený dopyt po nehnuteľnostiach potvrdili makléri z celého Slovenska. "Už asi pol roka je záujem o byty nulový a ceny oproti decembru minulého roka v Košiciach klesli v niektorých prípadoch až o pol milióna korún," opísal Rastislav Semenčík, maklér spoločnosti G.I.C. Real. Semenčík tiež nepredpokladá, že sa situácia zmení. ,,Zrejme bude mŕtvo, aspoň do konca roka určite," dodal.


----------



## milan11

Aquila, ako zvycajne, si uplne mimo.
Ja nerozumiem, ako moze byt niekto tak mimo reality, ako si ty.
Hovorim ti, ze ty krizu pocitis osobne az po Vianociach.
A o cenach bytov sa porozpravame za pol roka. 
Mimochodom skus si vsimat predaj bytov u nas za posledneho pol roka. Ak nedokazes ani z toho nic vyvodit, tak ta beriem na Oravu, za pomocneho paholka.


----------



## milan11

To Hurahura - dobry clanok. Potvrdenie toho, co tu uz pol roka opisujem.


----------



## default

Ja som prekvapeny, ze sa takyto clanok vobec objavil v celostatnom denniku  Niektore skupiny taketo veci neradi vidia a zvycajne vedia zatlacit na to aby sa to neobjavovalo. Nicmenej clanok je len ilustraciou toho, co sa deje cely tento rok aj ked mnohi si to nechcu/nemozu priznat.


----------



## milan11

default said:


> Ja som prekvapeny, ze sa takyto clanok vobec objavil v celostatnom denniku  Niektore skupiny taketo veci neradi vidia a zvycajne vedia zatlacit na to aby sa to neobjavovalo. Nicmenej clanok je len ilustraciou toho, co sa deje cely tento rok aj ked mnohi si to nechcu/nemozu priznat.



Tiez som prekvapeny z uverejnenia toho clanku.
Zvycajne to znamena, ze skutocnost je ovela horsia.
Na druhej strane, nie som skodoradostny, ale nasim developerom to z celeho srdca prajem.
Ak by boli len trosku menej chamtivy a uvedomelejsi, Slovensko mohlo vdaka stavebnictvu rast aspon 15 rokov. Menej, ale s vyssou kvalitou byvania a najma za ucasti ovela vacsieho poctu kupujucich. Takto sme ten rast obmedzili len na 4-5 rokov a mnozstvo ludi stale nema kde byvat. A mnohi z tych, ktori si byvanie zabezpecili sa ocitli na internatnej chodbe ako cislo izby - degradacia cloveka. Nasledujeme Pobaltie, este stastie, ze je u nas pomerne silny priemysel.
Tiez treba pripomenut, ze tak nizke danove zatazenie v oblasti realit nema takmer ziadna ina krajina v Europe. Takze sa nas stat pripravil o slusny balik penazi, ktore v koncu koncov neznizili ceny bytov ani trochu a nedali moznost vacsej casti obyvatelstva zabezpecit si byt, ale skoncili v rukach developerov.
Na porovnanie, znova Irsko, ktore od noveho roka zazilo 9.1 miliardy € nizsie prijmy v statnom rozpocte, z toho sa vacsina pripisuje najma stavebnictvu a priamym daniam z kupy nehnutelnosti.


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> Aquila, ako zvycajne, si uplne mimo.
> Ja nerozumiem, ako moze byt niekto tak mimo reality, ako si ty.
> Hovorim ti, ze ty krizu pocitis osobne az po Vianociach.
> A o cenach bytov sa porozpravame za pol roka.
> Mimochodom skus si vsimat predaj bytov u nas za posledneho pol roka. Ak nedokazes ani z toho nic vyvodit, tak ta beriem na Oravu, za pomocneho paholka.



heh, tak ja som mimo reality a ty tu bluznis o prepade o 100% alebo o 50%, pricom to je daaaaleko od reality.

mna kriza po vianociach nejako moc nepostihne, to ti mozem garantovat  co som mal v akciach mi uz padlo a to neriesim, tak ci tak som na long, takze pokial nepredam nic sa nedeje. 

o cenach bytov sa kludne mozeme porozpravat aj takto rok a aj dva roky a budem sa kusok uskrnat, ked to nebude prepad o 50% ako tu prognozujes 

predaj bytov u nas, mno clovece, ked sa v roku 2006 dokoncilo tusim 20 tisic bytov co bolo tusim viacej ako sa dokoncievalo za najvacieho panelakoveho boomu za komancov, tak je jasne, ze niekedy bude aj pokles dopytu  ale to neznamena zrutenie trhu.

a neporovnavaj tu stale to irsko, si s nim uz trapny. tvoj problem je, ze si si vybral blbu krajinu


----------



## milan11

Krajinu, ktoru som si vybral, som s nou spokojny.
Cize podla teba nemozem Slovensko porovnavat s Irskom, Nemeckom, Rakuskom, Madarskom, Polskom, Pobaltim, prakticky s nikym.
Popri tom, mi ty sam davas za priklad Nemecko a Rakusko:


aquila said:


> pozri si ako ukrutnu "spadli" ceny bytov v nemecku, alebo rakusku .. jo mily moj..


Vysvetli mi clanok od Hurahura vyssie, preco uz pol roka predaj nehnutelnosti na Slovenskom trhu stagnuje a ceny klesaju.
Taktiez mi vysvetli predaj nehnutelnosti na Slovensku celkovo, za priklad odporucam Obydick. Alebo mi tu, prosim ta, uved aspon zopar projektov, kde sa momentalne predavaju byty bez problemov, a to vsetky byty, nie len jednoizbove.
Takisto mi tu, prosim ta, uved dovody, preco by mali ceny znova rast, ked cely svet je na prahu krizy a Ceny bytov na Slovensku aj pri 3-4 krat nizsich mzdach uz dosahuj ceny bytov v zap. Europe, kde vsak povacsine este stale klesaju.

A k tej krize : ako by si nazval stav, ked mlada rodina s 30rocnou hypotekou plus spotrebnym uverom, kde sa im pravidelne zvysuju splatky, kvoli rastu urokov, s pravdepodobnostou, ze pridu o pracu a nebudu schopny banke splacat hypoteku, ktora aj tak je vyssia ako momentalna cena domu, ktora stale klesa, ako chces nazvat tento stav? Tazka pohoda?


----------



## hurahura

*Kupujúci majú čas zjednávať cenu bývania*

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/kupuj...y-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A081006_102957_sk_phypo_p01

V posledných týždňoch prudko klesol záujem o kúpu bytov a domov na celom Slovensku v porovnaní so situáciou pred pol rokom či rokom. Realitný trh spí a svetom otriasa finančná kríza. Matej Galata, realitný konzultant poradenskej spoločnosti CB Richard Ellis, predpokladá, že mnoho projektov financovaných z bankových pôžičiek zostane dlhšie len na papieri.

PS: nechapem ze sa cudujete takymto clankom. Ved je ich v mediach plno. 
TO je uz trosku paranoia ze si myslite ze nejaky developeri budu ovplyvnovat uverejnovanie negativnych sprav....


----------



## milan11

hurahura said:


> PS: nechapem ze sa cudujete takymto clankom. Ved je ich v mediach plno.
> TO je uz trosku paranoia ze si myslite ze nejaky developeri budu ovplyvnovat uverejnovanie negativnych sprav....


Nejde o paranoju, podporne clanky na predaj bytov a zahmlievanie skutocnosti je mediami celkom bezne. Vacsina prijmov medii totiz nepochadza s priameho predaja, ale z inzercie a ziadny pes nehryzie ruku, ktora ho krmi.


----------



## hurahura

milan11 said:


> Nejde o paranoju, podporne clanky na predaj bytov a zahmlievanie skutocnosti je mediami celkom bezne. Vacsina prijmov medii totiz nepochadza s priameho predaja, ale z inzercie a ziadny pes nehryzie ruku, ktora ho krmi.


Ja sa zivim reklamou, takze mne princip vysvetlovat nemusis a kedze sa tym zivim, tak celkom viem ako to v SR funguje, tak si myslim ze ste paranoici lebo to tak nie je: 

1. developeri sa na prijmoch z inzercie podielaju len malym percentom /hovorim o dennikoch/, takze si mozu hovno diktovat, lebo oni nie su ruka ktora ich krmi. Ked si najdes rebricek firiem podla objemu penazi investovanych do reklamy tak by som sa stavil ze ziaden developer nie je ani v top 100 na Slovensku. 

2. Developeri v sk /az na vynimky/ su tak malo marketingovo sofistikovani, ze ich nieco ako taketo komplikovane hry s verejnou mienkou ani nenapadne. doteraz nemuseli robit ani hovno aby sa ich projekty predavali takze ich PR oddelenia su v plienkach ak vobec ich maju. 

3. clanok hovori vseobecne o vyvoji na trhu nehovori o nejakych konkretnych projektoch, takze ak by mu chcel niekto zabranit takymto clankom chcelo by to konsenzus vacsiny developerov - a to je konspiracia ktora je absolutne nerealna aj pre ine /silnejsie odvetvia/ ako je stavba bytov na slovensku. 

Ak boli nejake zmanipulovane pardon PR clanky tak su to skor pozitivne clanky o nejakom projekte, respektive to, ze ked sa pise vseobecne o bratislave tak sa vypichnu len dva tri projekty a nespomenu sa adekvatne vsetky. 
Kde bude developer potrebovat velmi silne PR bude projekt vydrica, kde bude tazke zmenit postoj verejnosti. Plus uplne zo zleho konca na to isiel magistrat s prestavbou stareho mosta. Toto su podla mna projekty kde sa dockame silneho ovplyvnovania medii, resp. vaznych PR kampani. 
Ale to ze sa niekde v riti v obydicku nepredavaju byty je fakt sumafuk.To ze by niekto branil publikovat negativne clanky o vyvoji na trhu je podla mna cista utopia a paranoia. 
Ved si pozrite trend - ten pise na slovensku najviac a najpodrobnejsie o realitach. Ten uverejnuje clanky o vyvoji trhu v europe a sk takmer kazdy tyzden....


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> Vysvetli mi clanok od Hurahura vyssie, preco uz pol roka predaj nehnutelnosti na Slovenskom trhu stagnuje a ceny klesaju.


vid prispevok od hurahura



milan11 said:


> Taktiez mi vysvetli predaj nehnutelnosti na Slovensku celkovo, za priklad odporucam Obydick. Alebo mi tu, prosim ta, uved aspon zopar projektov, kde sa momentalne predavaju byty bez problemov, a to vsetky byty, nie len jednoizbove.


obidick by mal problem s predajom aj v stavebnom boome, nieto teraz )) cakam ze dalsi priklad od teba bude novostavba pri luniku ako sa tazko predava )



milan11 said:


> Takisto mi tu, prosim ta, uved dovody, preco by mali ceny znova rast, ked cely svet je na prahu krizy a Ceny bytov na Slovensku aj pri 3-4 krat nizsich mzdach uz dosahuj ceny bytov v zap. Europe, kde vsak povacsine este stale klesaju.


nehnutelnosti a akcie z dlhodobeho hladiska rastu, a taketo krizi su v pohode. toto dokonca neni ani nic extra. vsak bubble burst aj 9/11 vymazali percentualne viacej .. nehovoriac o 1990 resp 1987 .. 

mam rodinu aj znamych v US a kopu z nich sa len raduje, ze super kupia dalsi barak po tych co to prehnali. 



milan11 said:


> A k tej krize : ako by si nazval stav, ked mlada rodina s 30rocnou hypotekou plus spotrebnym uverom, kde sa im pravidelne zvysuju splatky, kvoli rastu urokov, s pravdepodobnostou, ze pridu o pracu a nebudu schopny banke splacat hypoteku, ktora aj tak je vyssia ako momentalna cena domu, ktora stale klesa, ako chces nazvat tento stav? Tazka pohoda?


to je takzvane ich problem, ked to neodhadli. predaju barak, vyplatia cast hypo, popripade na nich dojde exekutor a pohoda. ked bude takto 80% naroda, potom to bude kriza. nie par ludi. je to krute ale je to tak 

ale smejem sa na tvojej paranoi a o tom ze ludia su chamtivi, a zli, zli, zli. jojo prihlas sa u sudruha fica a mozes si s nim podebatit 

zapamataj si, vdaka ludskemu egu sme tam kde sme teraz.. clovek je z principu egoisticky  wlecome to the real world ..

inak na tejto krize koopu ludi pekne zarobilo.. vid aj predaj wachovie, kde sa uz teraz biju, kto to preberie, ohladne AIG su take bitky, ze na tom americka vlada este zarobi....

mat 80 miliard dolarov, kupim AIG aj ja  btw. dva dni pre krachom AIG ich chcela kupit allianz za 130 miliard dolarov, ale FED nechcel aby sa dostala do nemeckych ruk  cize likvidita aj peniaze na trhu su.. len teraz zase obsrala stredna trieda, ti co investovali hlupo do fondov a mali akcionari  

btw. k tej panike tragediam .. pred 10timi rokmi bola na slovensku 20% nezamestnanost, kopu ludi dostavalo doslova zobracenky a nemohli si ani len pracu zohnat.. podnikat sa fakticky nedalo.. a ty tu ides pisat o nejakej katastrofe ) hehe odporucam, zbehni si na oravu prejdi si tu peknu prirodu a nalad sa optimistickejsie a netrep tu take capiny


----------



## aquila

p.s. hovoris o krize a zatial neskrachoval ani jeden jediny developer.. do prdele, tak kde je ta super mega kriza ? a pritom na zapade developeri relativne bezne krachuju.. a to su neni jednorazove srocky ako je zvykom na slovensku ... ale dveloperi co postavili 15 tisic bytov a maju niekolko sto tisic m2 .. a padnu.. ale z inych dovodov ako kriza 

to iste automobilky... tiez sa pekne zvezu na krize, aj ked to ma pramalo s krizou spolocne .. japonci a korejci maju stale vysoke prirastky odbytov, len americke a niektore europske automobilky maju problem ...


----------



## milan11

Aquila normalne vazne sa ta teraz pytam, na com ficis?
Ani jedna konkretna normalna odpoved, len ciste nezmysly odtrhnute od reality.
Neuraz sa na mna, ale tak tupe sprostosti, co si tu napisal, som necital uz velmi dlho.
Si clovek, ktory urcite vela cita, ale potom zapaja do toho tu svoju dedinsku logiku a vysledok nema s realitou nic spolocne. Naopak, este si schopny hadat sa do krvi, ze ta tvoja dedinska logika je pravdiva, aj ked nezahrna milion dalsich skutocnosti, o ktorych ale ty nevies. 
Nema to skutocne vyznam s tebou pokracovat, je to moj posledny prispevok na Teba. 
Ak si niekedy cital knihu Mastickar, skus si rozpomenut na dialog doktora so sedliakom od koni - o tom, aky je rozdiel medzi mastickarom a doktorom.
Moj rozhovor s tebou mi pride presne ako ten dialog.


----------



## milan11

hurahura said:


> Ja sa zivim reklamou, takze mne princip vysvetlovat nemusis a kedze sa tym zivim, tak celkom viem ako to v SR funguje, tak si myslim ze ste paranoici lebo to tak nie je:
> 
> 1. developeri sa na prijmoch z inzercie podielaju len malym percentom /hovorim o dennikoch/, takze si mozu hovno diktovat, lebo oni nie su ruka ktora ich krmi. Ked si najdes rebricek firiem podla objemu penazi investovanych do reklamy tak by som sa stavil ze ziaden developer nie je ani v top 100 na Slovensku.
> 
> 2. Developeri v sk /az na vynimky/ su tak malo marketingovo sofistikovani, ze ich nieco ako taketo komplikovane hry s verejnou mienkou ani nenapadne. doteraz nemuseli robit ani hovno aby sa ich projekty predavali takze ich PR oddelenia su v plienkach ak vobec ich maju.
> 
> 3. clanok hovori vseobecne o vyvoji na trhu nehovori o nejakych konkretnych projektoch, takze ak by mu chcel niekto zabranit takymto clankom chcelo by to konsenzus vacsiny developerov - a to je konspiracia ktora je absolutne nerealna aj pre ine /silnejsie odvetvia/ ako je stavba bytov na slovensku.
> 
> Ak boli nejake zmanipulovane pardon PR clanky tak su to skor pozitivne clanky o nejakom projekte, respektive to, ze ked sa pise vseobecne o bratislave tak sa vypichnu len dva tri projekty a nespomenu sa adekvatne vsetky.
> Kde bude developer potrebovat velmi silne PR bude projekt vydrica, kde bude tazke zmenit postoj verejnosti. Plus uplne zo zleho konca na to isiel magistrat s prestavbou stareho mosta. Toto su podla mna projekty kde sa dockame silneho ovplyvnovania medii, resp. vaznych PR kampani.
> Ale to ze sa niekde v riti v obydicku nepredavaju byty je fakt sumafuk.To ze by niekto branil publikovat negativne clanky o vyvoji na trhu je podla mna cista utopia a paranoia.
> Ved si pozrite trend - ten pise na slovensku najviac a najpodrobnejsie o realitach. Ten uverejnuje clanky o vyvoji trhu v europe a sk takmer kazdy tyzden....



Tvoj post som si vsimol az teraz.
Je to tvoj nazor, ale podla mojho media na Slovensku ovplyvnovane su.
Vezmi si Sme a ich clanky o realitach. V takmer kazdom clanku je vyjadrenie niekoho z NARKS-u, alebo zstupcu nejakej realitky, alebo developera o tom, aka je ruzova buducnost a ako nam ceny bytov porastu. Popritom ta diskusia pod clankom byva vacsinou o uplne opacnych nazoroch od realnych ludi, ktori o cenach bytov vedia svoje, kedze tie byty kupuju, alebo predavaju.

A co sa tyka Trendu - pisu o tom trochu otvorenejsie, ale v tom ich spravodajstve je citit az prilis velky vplyv a respekt pred J&T.


----------



## Strummer

par poznamok:

1. tvrdit, ze toto vlastne ziadna kriza nie je a je pohoda, to je dost absurdne. kriza v US este len zacala, vo financnom sektore. v priebehu nasledujuceho roka-dvoch sa bude prelievat do "realnej ekonomiky" a vtedy pride skutocna kriza. a my ju pocitime s oneskorenim, takze tvrdit ze sa nic nedeje (a ono sa deje, skuste sa spytat napriklad niekoho, kto robi vo VW BA) je scestne.

2. Aquila, skusim ti vysvetlit, co sa vlastne deje. predstav si realnu ekonomiku krajiny. kazdy z nas nieco robi, vytvara pridanu hodnotu na nejakej urovni. tuto uroven nepriamo vyjadruje plat, ktory za danu pracu (vyrobky, whatever...) dostanes. za tento plat si kupujes vysledky pridanej hodnoty inych, a tak sa to toci dokola, pomaly to stupa (vdaka technologickemu pokroku, ktory zvysuje priadnu hodnotu procesov) a v jednom konkretnom momente je v ekonomike ista uroven "realnej hodnoty". jej sucastou su, rovnako ako kazdy iny tovar, aj postavene byty. aka je ich "realna hodnota"? suma vstupnych nakladov, plus zisk pre toho, kto ich postavil, ako vyjadrenie spomenutej pridanej hodnoty, ktoru vytvoril transformaciou vstupov na hotovy byt.

takze povedzme, ze "realna hodnota" 2-izboveho bytu v priemernej lokalite je trebars 1,700,000 (alebo viac, to je jedno, ide o teoreticky priklad). niekto si povie, skusim ho predat za 5,000,000. kedze ale tych 3,300,000 nie je podlozenych ziadnou realnou hodnotou, za normalnych okolnosti by nenasiel kupca (kedze kupcov prijem a majetok opat nepriamo vyjadruje jeho vlastny vstup do ekonomiky). do hry ale vstupuje banka, ktora povie "poziciam ti 3,300,000", banka ma totiz schopnost tieto peniaze totiz vytvorit z nicoho, bez vytvorenia korespondujucej pridanej hodnoty. a tu nastava problem.

preco to banky vlastne robili? jednoducho, kalkulovali s tym, ze technologicky/spolocensky vyvoj bude pokracovat donekonecna exponencialnym tempom, a tato pridana hodnota niekedy v buducnosti vznikne, a "vyrovna" rozdiel medzi sumou "realnej hodnoty" v ekonomike a "virtualnej hodnoty" existujucej len ako cisla v uctovnictve.

on inak cely tento proces vobec nie je zly, a prave to je uloha kapitalu. rozbieham biznis, banka mi pozicia 5 milionov, a o 5 rokov davam pracu 30-tim ludom a produkujem spomenutu pridanu hodnotu, trebars 20 milionov rocne. takto to ma fungovat, a prave to je motorom celeho rozvoja, ze vdaka pozickam mame k dispozicii "prostriedky z buducnosti".

lenze tu doslo k tomu, ze sa "virtualna hodnota" nevytvarala na zaklade istoty buduceho "vyrovnania" ale len tak, ako koho napadlo. chapes? preto sa cely system zrutil ako domcek z karat, a preto pojdu ceny bytov aj na Slovensku dole. pri priemernom plate v BA 27,000 hrubeho nema 5,000,000 za bezny byt ziadnu realnu oporu. aj keby sme kalkulovali so zvysenou produktivitou, tak TAKA zvysena nebude. a zvysenie platov? to by muselo byt podlozene prave zvysenim realnej produktivity, inak mame inflaciu a len pridavame ku vsetkemu nuly.

v USA sa navyse cela situacia komplikuje tym, ze oni vdaka naviazaniu $ na ropu svoju inflaciu exportuju do zahranicia. preto tam tato spirala vytvarania neexistujucich hodnot dosiahla takych rozmerov a preto stale pokracuje. v momente ked zahranicie zrusi svoje dolarove rezervy, bude v USA inflacia ako v Zimbabwe 

okrem toho, USA maju 10 trilionovy dlh, prevazne v rukach Ciny a arabskych krajin. pride cas, ked ho (aj) ti tvoji znami budu musiet splatit 

a este nieco, argumentujes tym, ze pocas krizy v 1929 stali ludia na polievku, atd...prosim ta, nastuduj si niekde priebeh tejto krizy. black tuesday bola v roku 1929, ale k skutocnej recesii dochadzalo az neskor, RECESIA V USA VRCHOLILA v roku 1937, teda O OSEM ROKOV (!!!). banky padli pred mesiacom, hovorit teraz ze "ved nekrachuju developeri a nikto nezije z potravinovych listkov" je hovadina. tato kriza potrva roky.


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> Aquila normalne vazne sa ta teraz pytam, na com ficis?
> Ani jedna konkretna normalna odpoved, len ciste nezmysly odtrhnute od reality.
> Neuraz sa na mna, ale tak tupe sprostosti, co si tu napisal, som necital uz velmi dlho.
> Si clovek, ktory urcite vela cita, ale potom zapaja do toho tu svoju dedinsku logiku a vysledok nema s realitou nic spolocne. Naopak, este si schopny hadat sa do krvi, ze ta tvoja dedinska logika je pravdiva, aj ked nezahrna milion dalsich skutocnosti, o ktorych ale ty nevies.
> Nema to skutocne vyznam s tebou pokracovat, je to moj posledny prispevok na Teba.
> Ak si niekedy cital knihu Mastickar, skus si rozpomenut na dialog doktora so sedliakom od koni - o tom, aky je rozdiel medzi mastickarom a doktorom.
> Moj rozhovor s tebou mi pride presne ako ten dialog.


hlavne ze ty si najchytrejsi.. joj, ale sa smejem, ze dedinska logika


----------



## aquila

1) preto som hovorim, ze sa v principe nic nedeje, lebo je to normalny proces, ktory je na trhu uplne bezny. a ano nic sa nedeje, zopar ludi zagrga, zopar bude na ulici, zopar zbohatne. a ide sa dalej, co je na tom take nepochopitelne ?

2) heeej, a to je faaaak tak ? si fakt frajer, navrhnem ta nobelovku  inak povedane, nic co by som nevedel a co stale nic nemeni na situacii, ze toto ma hodne ale svinsky hodne daleko co i len od krizi v 80tych rokov US. nieto od 30tych rokov ...preto hovorim, ze toto je len tazka pohoda. nic extremneho. ti mozem povedat, ze aj slovaci sa pocaj tejto "krizi" budu mat stale radovo lepsie, ako sme sa mali pred 10timi rokmi, ked akosi kriza nebola  

3) amici zatial nebudu musiet splacat dlho nic, kazdy jedna firma/clovek mimo USA co ma co i len jednu bankovku v ruke automaticky zdarma uveruje. a v amerike sa tiez nic hrozneho neudeje, resp nie co by sa tam nedialo s pravidelnostou. nehovoriac o tom, ze ked nesplatia nic sa im nedeje, ale deje sa tym cinanom, arabom a rusom ..

zapamataj si jednu poucku o americkom dolari, ktoru ti povie temer kazdy u.s. based ekonom .. dolar je nasa mena, ale vas problem 

dalej pre normalneho amika sa nieco chvilku zmeni, ale casom nabehnu zase. tak ako nabehli v 80tych, 90tych, a zaciatok noveho milenia.. nic hrozneho ...

neviem co z toho robite div nie koniec sveta, pricom je to zatial tazka pohoda .. a to myslim vazne ..


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> 2) heeej, a to je faaaak tak ? si fakt frajer, navrhnem ta nobelovku  inak povedane, nic co by som nevedel a co stale nic nemeni na situacii


povazoval som za nutne to rozpisat, kedze z tvojich reakcii ide dojem, ze ti tieto elementarne veci nic nehovoria.



aquila said:


> 3) amici zatial nebudu musiet splacat dlho nic, kazdy jedna firma/clovek mimo USA co ma co i len jednu bankovku v ruke automaticky zdarma uveruje. a v amerike sa tiez nic hrozneho neudeje, resp nie co by sa tam nedialo s pravidelnostou. nehovoriac o tom, ze ked nesplatia nic sa im nedeje, ale deje sa tym cinanom, arabom a rusom ..
> 
> zapamataj si jednu poucku o americkom dolari, ktoru ti povie temer kazdy u.s. based ekonom .. dolar je nasa mena, ale vas problem


dva faktory:

1. ochota krajin OPEC ich donekonecna uverovat cez naviazany dolar skonci v momente, ked si Cina vytvori dostatocne sily vnutorny trh a ekonomiku nezavislu na USA, tipujem 10-15 rokov.

2. jedine cim by mohli situaciu zvratit je vojenska dominancia (taky bol aj dlhodoby plan zdruzenia PNAC), ale ziadna krajina, ani USA, nie je schopna dlhodobo bojovat na desiatich frontoch (nemusia byt ani skutocne, stacia "studene") naraz, proti celemu svetu.

okrem toho, dovtedy si Cina a arabi budu schopni cele USA kupit, uz s tym celkom uspesne zacali.


----------



## aquila

nie ja sa na vas musim svojim sposobom ozaj usmievat.. beriete to moc vazne .. ja zase mozno jemne cynicky, ale faktom je, ze toto a co nas aj caka je fakt tabacek ... ako som pisal, len pred 10timi rokmi to bolo radovo horsie, ako to bude v tejto podla vas mega super dooper krize 

1) bingo ... risa stredu prevezme stafetu .. toto je cela pointa.. aj britania nestratila vplyv zo dna na den  realne nastava multipolarita, o ktorej sa tolko hovorilo .. s tym, ze trh a vobec dopyt zase potiahne cina .. a mozno india ked zabudnu na sekty ..

2) snaha akoze dominovat vojensky by len urychlila tento proces, ako sa to stalo vzdy .. kazda velka risa zacala zbrojit a tym este viac urychlila proces "zaniku" .. tudy cesta nevedie .. klasicky klam rozbiteho okna 

3) bingo  cize hovorim, nic sa nedeje  len to ze nebude USA numero uno tu proste zopar ludom neda spat


----------



## milan11

Clanok z Trendu, dobry clanok, ale v podstate len zhrnujuci fakty o ktorych sa tu bavime, trosku stale obhajujuci developerov:

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/slovenske-byty-zazivaju-dusno/145439.html


a najma zopar zaujimavych postrehov z diskusie na tento clanok:


> *Titulok: v Petrzalke 3i za 3,5mil?
> Autor: TH *
> Jednu zaujimava hra:
> 1, Otvorite si stranku www.reality.sk
> 2, V menu na hornej liste vyberiete moznost "Nehnutelnosti" a nasledne z rolovacieho okna vyberiete
> "Podrobne hladanie"
> 3, V okienku kraj vyberiete "Bratislavsky", v okienku cena napisete "3 000 000", ostatne nechajte ako je
> 4, Stlacte tlacitko "Hladat"
> 5, Zaceknite moznost "Bratislava V" - to je Petrzalka, zaceknite moznost "3-izb. byt"
> 6, Stlacte tlacitko "Upresnit"
> 7, Vsimnite si, ake cislo sa nachadza vo vete "Na základe Vášho zadania bolo nájdených 193 nehnuteľností."
> 
> Dnes je to 193. Este v piatok to bolo 182 ak sa nemylim. Rastie to skutocne kazdy den a to coraz rychlejsie. Na konci augusta tento postup ukazoval 105. Sledovat tento parameter som zacal niekedy na jar, ked som si v jednej internetovej diskusii precital vymenu nazor na to, ci je mozne kupit v Petrzalke 3i byt za 3 mil. Clovek, ktory tvrdil ze ano, vsak vtedy na www.reality.sk nasiel najlacnejsi 3i byt v Petrzalke za 3,1 mil. Sk...
> 
> *dnes 15:46
> Odpovedať Titulok: Zaujimavy postreh
> Autor: Vabaun*
> Isiel som podla tvojej rady... na celu Bratislavu my vyslo 564 3 izbovych bytov, velka cast po prestavbe...no zacina to byt zaujimave. Ludia sa mozu vykaslat na kupu bytov v novostavbe 3i bytu za 7,5-10,5milSk
> 
> *dnes 15:55
> Odpovedať Titulok: .
> Autor: noblesa *
> Podla mna je zaujimavejsi pocet vsetkych ponuk na serveri (vsetky typy, vsetky lokality vratane duplicit atd.). Co si pamatam, v decembri 2007 to bolo okolo 55000, v oktobri 2008 tam mame 89871.


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> nie ja sa na vas musim svojim sposobom ozaj usmievat.. beriete to moc vazne .. ja zase mozno jemne cynicky, ale faktom je, ze toto a co nas aj caka je fakt tabacek ... ako som pisal, len pred 10timi rokmi to bolo radovo horsie, ako to bude v tejto podla vas mega super dooper krize
> 
> 1) bingo ... risa stredu prevezme stafetu .. toto je cela pointa.. aj britania nestratila vplyv zo dna na den  realne nastava multipolarita, o ktorej sa tolko hovorilo .. s tym, ze trh a vobec dopyt zase potiahne cina .. a mozno india ked zabudnu na sekty ..
> 
> 2) snaha akoze dominovat vojensky by len urychlila tento proces, ako sa to stalo vzdy .. kazda velka risa zacala zbrojit a tym este viac urychlila proces "zaniku" .. tudy cesta nevedie .. klasicky klam rozbiteho okna
> 
> 3) bingo  cize hovorim, nic sa nedeje  len to ze nebude USA numero uno tu proste zopar ludom neda spat


uz ti to pisal milan, tvoj problem je v tom, ze nechapes, ake dosledky toto vsetko bude mat na 90% obyvatelov tejto krajiny. tipujem ze preto, ze si prilis mlady a/alebo si "za vodou" a nemusis davat polovicu svojho platu na hypoteku a zivit manzelku s dietatom na materskej. niektori z nas musia tieto veci "brat vazne". okrem toho, mna vzdy zaujimala historia, a ta je plna takychto situacii, na ktore niektori ludia doplatili len preto, ze "neriesili" a potom boli prekvapeni. ja sa snazim prognozovat a predvidat, pretoze ma to bavi  zatial mi to vychadza, aj ked som krizu necakal takto skoro.


----------



## carbonkid

Strummer said:


> ...nechapes, ake dosledky toto vsetko bude mat na 90% obyvatelov tejto krajiny.


ake to bude mat dosledky? pre 9 z 10 obyvatelov tejto krajiny [vratane dojciat a dochodcov]?


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> uz ti to pisal milan, tvoj problem je v tom, ze nechapes, ake dosledky toto vsetko bude mat na 90% obyvatelov tejto krajiny. tipujem ze preto, ze si prilis mlady a/alebo si "za vodou" a nemusis davat polovicu svojho platu na hypoteku a zivit manzelku s dietatom na materskej. niektori z nas musia tieto veci "brat vazne". okrem toho, mna vzdy zaujimala historia, a ta je plna takychto situacii, na ktore niektori ludia doplatili len preto, ze "neriesili" a potom boli prekvapeni. ja sa snazim prognozovat a predvidat, pretoze ma to bavi  zatial mi to vychadza, aj ked som krizu necakal takto skoro.


ja chapem az moc dobre dosledky, ale mas pravdu v tom, ze na hypo nedavam 50% platu. taky sialenec nie som 

mna tiez zaujimala historia az moc ... preto tu pisem co tu pisem  a ja sa tiez bavim


----------



## Strummer

edit nejak nefunguje...


----------



## Strummer

carbonkid said:


> ake to bude mat dosledky? pre 9 z 10 obyvatelov tejto krajiny [vratane dojciat a dochodcov]?


ochladenie ekonomiky, so vsetkym co z toho vyplyva (pokles produkcie, kedze sme znacne zavisli na exporte, spomalenie vsetkych odvetvi zavislych na uverovani (stavebnictvo), spomalenie rastu platov, rast urokovych sadzieb, atd, atd...). na vela vela rokov.

myslim si, ze pomaly skonci tento globalizacny osial "podme vyrabat tam kde je to najlacnejsie" a zacne protekcionizmus, krajiny sa zacnu viac sustredovat na silu vlastnych realnych ekonomik aby sa vyhli opakovaniu tohto dominoveho efektu. co nam na jednej strane uskodi, na druhej strane, nastastie sme v EU a budeme mat euro, myslim ze to nebude az take zle. skor ocakavam protekcionizmus EU ako takej, nie jednotlivych krajin.


----------



## aquila

ochladenie ekonomiku je normalny jav.. ja do kelu nechapem, co na tom vidite za problem .. si pozri vyvoj za poslednych 100 rokov  ked si taky historik  mas to take schodiky smerom hore ..


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> ochladenie ekonomiku je normalny jav.. ja do kelu nechapem, co na tom vidite za problem .. si pozri vyvoj za poslednych 100 rokov  ked si taky historik  mas to take schodiky smerom hore ..


akych 100 rokov? slovenska ekonomika existuje 15 rokov  v tom pripade to problem je, kedze tu so ziadnymi takymito javmi a ich dopadom nemame prakticke skusenosti.


----------



## carbonkid

Strummer said:


> ochladenie ekonomiky, so vsetkym co z toho vyplyva (pokles produkcie, kedze sme znacne zavisli na exporte, spomalenie vsetkych odvetvi zavislych na uverovani (stavebnictvo), spomalenie rastu platov, rast urokovych sadzieb, atd, atd...). na vela vela rokov.


...a uz som sa bal, ze to bude nieco vazne 



Strummer said:


> myslim si, ze pomaly skonci tento globalizacny osial "podme vyrabat tam kde je to najlacnejsie" a zacne protekcionizmus, krajiny sa zacnu viac sustredovat na silu vlastnych realnych ekonomik aby sa vyhli opakovaniu tohto dominoveho efektu. co nam na jednej strane uskodi, na druhej strane, nastastie sme v EU a budeme mat euro, myslim ze to nebude az take zle. skor ocakavam protekcionizmus EU ako takej, nie jednotlivych krajin.


cize konci obdobie globalizacie a zacina obdobie protekcionizmu? mmmmyslis? 



Strummer said:


> akych 100 rokov? slovenska ekonomika existuje 15 rokov  v tom pripade to problem je, kedze tu so ziadnymi takymito javmi a ich dopadom nemame prakticke skusenosti.


akoze nie?

nezazili sme spomalenie rastu ekonomiky? fakticky? 

slovenska ekonomika nezazila pokles stavebnej produkcie?

nezazili sme spomalenie rastu platov? to akoze za uplynulych 15 rokov realna mzda neustale rastla? 

a nezazili sme rast urokovych sadzieb? wtfffakticky?


----------



## Strummer

myslel som ze sme pocas existencie nasej ekonomiky nezazili nic podobne v globalnej mierke a nedokazeme teda odhadnut dopad. ale whatever, uz sa mi nechce sa tu hadat. podobnych reakcii som si uzil dost, ked som pred polrokom ci kedy pisal, ze Slovany sa nikdy nepostavia, lol :cheers:


----------



## milan11

Carbi, nie v takom meritku, ako to teraz prichadza.
Aj ked stale dufam, ze sa ta najvacsia kriza podari zazehnat.
Ak nie,nevadi. My Slovaci zijeme v krize uz 20 rokov. Jednoducho sa vratime na svoje polia, okopavat zemiaky.
Takze otazka, kto chce so mnou investovat do farmy?


----------



## milan11

Strummer, staci sa pozriet na prve stranky tohto threadu.
Potom nech nam optimisti vysvetluju svoje dalsie teorie.


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> akych 100 rokov? slovenska ekonomika existuje 15 rokov  v tom pripade to problem je, kedze tu so ziadnymi takymito javmi a ich dopadom nemame prakticke skusenosti.


akoze nie ? hm ale ty si este asi moooc mlady a 97-99 si moc nepamatas co ? proti tomu co sa deje teraz je priam raj na zemi


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> myslel som ze sme pocas existencie nasej ekonomiky nezazili nic podobne v globalnej mierke a nedokazeme teda odhadnut dopad. ale whatever, uz sa mi nechce sa tu hadat. podobnych reakcii som si uzil dost, ked som pred polrokom ci kedy pisal, ze Slovany sa nikdy nepostavia, lol :cheers:



ale prdlajz .. bud sme to nezazili, alebo v globalnej miere ... joj, clovece ty si nepamatas na dobu, ked dostat uver od banky pod 20% znamenalo vsimne 20% z toho uveru ? kedy sme mali realny pokles HDP ? ked tu bola 20% nezamestnanost, ked prepustali skrachovani meciarovi privatizeri desatisice ludi, ked ozaj padli ceny bytov skoro o 50% behom jedneho roka .. 

a porovnavat slovany s tymto ?


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> akoze nie ? hm ale ty si este asi moooc mlady a 97-99 si moc nepamatas co ? proti tomu co sa deje teraz je priam raj na zemi


vyssie som ti vysvetlil ako som to myslel. a btw, ja si pamatam aj socializmus, myslim ze na rozdiel od teba :lol:


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> Carbi, nie v takom meritku, ako to teraz prichadza.
> Aj ked stale dufam, ze sa ta najvacsia kriza podari zazehnat.
> Ak nie,nevadi. My Slovaci zijeme v krize uz 20 rokov. Jednoducho sa vratime na svoje polia, okopavat zemiaky.
> Takze otazka, kto chce so mnou investovat do farmy?



vid vyssie ... aka najvacia kriza ? to ze 700 miliard penazi danovych poplatnikov spalia a niekto sa na tom nabali ? 

do farmy mozes investovat.. je to super... ked mas kamaratov na dotaciach zhrabnes miliony ... agronomovia a predsedovia drustiev su celkovo jedny z najbohatsich ludi


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> vyssie som ti vysvetlil ako som to myslel. a btw, ja si pamatam aj socializmus, myslim ze na rozdiel od teba :lol:


neboj ten si pamatam aj ja .. som sa este aj 6 rokov po rusky ucil o srandach typu velikaja otecestvenaja vajna


----------



## milan11

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/odstartovali-kancelarske-preteky/145594.html



> Odštartovali kancelárske preteky
> Plná obsadenosť všetkých budov pri kolaudácii je zabudnutý sen
> [8.10.2008, TREND / Martin Rojko]
> 
> 
> Najpodstatnejšou črtou kancelárskeho trhu v Bratislave bol doteraz nedostatok moderných priestorov. V podstate všetky administratívne sídla postavené investormi a developermi sa podarilo plne prenajať už pred otvorením alebo krátko po ňom. To platilo zhruba do polovice tohto roka.
> 
> *Prišiel však súdny deň.* *Priniesol kancelársku záplavu,* ktorú TREND pred časom avizoval. Jej prvá časť v podobe zhruba 200-tisíc štvorcových metrov prichádza na trh tento rok, nie menšia časť bude nasledovať v budúcom roku 2009. Trh prajúci majiteľom sa tak postupne mení na trh, na ktorom si podmienky diktujú a vyberajú nájomcovia.
> 
> 
> 
> Poloha a cena
> 
> A na takomto trhu hrá najdôležitejšiu úlohu výška nájomného, ktorou si developeri navzájom konkurujú. Presvedčila sa o tom maďarská spoločnosť *TriGránit, ktorej prvá fáza komplexu Lakeside bola v čase otvorenia v júni prenajatá len na desať percent. Takýmto číslom sa doteraz zrejme nemohla „pochváliť“ žiadna budova v hlavnom meste.* Dôvod hanblivosti nájomníkov? Štrnásť eur za budovu ďaleko od centra (hoci v nadpriemernej kvalite) je pomerne veľa. Najmä v porovnaní s oveľa lepšie situovaným Aupark Towerom či dvojkou Apollo Business Centra, kde HB Reavis ponúka nájomné o pár eur nižšie (12 a menej eur).
> 
> Do prvého dokončeného bloku najväčšieho biznis centra Apollo II sa už sťahujú prví nájomcovia. Celý 72-tisícový komplex je prenajatý zhruba na 70 percent. Okrem Enelu, ktorý zaberie vyše 10-tisíc štvorcových metrov, sem presúvajú svoje sídlo aj slovenské pobočky zahraničných firiem ako Peuget, Deutsche Leasing, Tchibo, Jan Becher, ČSA alebo Alcatel. Bratislavu však pri zvažovaní všetkých trhových fundamentov nemožno celkom stavať na úroveň Prahy, Budapešti alebo Varšavy. Svedčí o tom aj fakt, že globálna spoločnosť IBM presťahovala svoje stredoeurópske sídlo do Prahy, hoci sa špekulovalo aj o príchode do Bratislavy.
> 
> Na kancelársky bulvár sa začína meniť okolie Panónskej cesty v Petržalke. Hoci veže Emporia zatiaľ neodštartovali, územie pozdĺž štvorprúdovky neostáva nevyužité. Vo výstavbe je Centrál 5 (8 000 m2), Panon Office (5 500 m2) aj ďalší polyfunkčný objekt (4 400 m2). Hneď vedľa, pri petržalskej vlakovej stanici ukončuje výstavbu Administratívneho centra Petržalka spoločnosť IDO Hutný projekt. No takmer polovica z vyše 10-tisíc m2 nových kancelárií zatiaľ čaká na nájomcov.
> 
> Väčšia opatrnosť
> 
> *Zmenené podmienky na trhu financovania projektov sa už v realitnom prostredí Slovenska silno prejavujú*. Navyše z dôvodu pribúdajúcich negatívnych správ z finančného sektora visí vo vzduchu hrozba, že môže byť zasiahnutý aj trh s kancelárskymi priestormi, na ktorom finančné inštitúcie tvoria podstatnú časť nájomníkov. *V Bratislave sa zatiaľ prejavuje len väčšia opatrnosť developerov, čoho dôsledkom sa niektoré pripravované projekty posúvajú na neskôr alebo úplne zastavujú.*
> 
> 
> 
> Mnohí investori sú si tiež vedomí toho, že načasovanie a kvalita ich projektu sa stávajú čoraz rozhodujúcejšími v podmienkach rýchlo pribúdajúcej ponuky. Táto skutočnosť trochu zmierňuje výmeru nových štvorcov, na ktoré sa potenciálni nájomcovia tešili. Novou kancelárskou ikonou Petržalky sa už túto jeseň mali stať dvojičky Emporia Towers od írskeho Quinlan Private Golub. Hoci sa pôvodný termín ukončenia prvej z budov o rok posunul, stav staveniska naďalej nenasvedčuje, že investor je naozaj odhodlaný pustiť sa teraz do projektu. Centropark od rakúskeho investora East-West Business Park mal ponúknuť takmer 15-tisíc m2 administratívy vo forme menších jednotiek. No zatiaľ s výstavbou pri diaľnici a logistických halách ani nezačal. Podobne váha TriGránit s druhou vežou Lakesidu a treťou vežou Polusu.


Koniec boomu v Bratislave


----------



## wuane

Boom bol zavysly len od kancelarii?


----------



## Chunkylover

> *Developerom chýba kapitál*
> 
> Kým českí, maďarskí či poľskí developeri už neskrývajú, že sa finančná kríza a z toho vyplývajúca nedôvera na medzibankovom trhu začala prejavovať aj v stavebnom sektore, slovenskí developeri a predstavitelia stavebných firiem sú s pesimistickými hodnoteniami opatrní. Hoci niektorí z nich to už nevylučujú


Celý článok: HNonline.sk


----------



## milan11

Chunky, velmi zaujimavy clanok.
Vyberam:


> V nezávideniahodnej situácii sa nachádza aj ďalší z lídrov v oblasti developerstva, HB Reavis. Ako pre HN potvrdil nemenovaný zdroj, ktorý s nimi spolupracuje, "už teraz evidujú problémy s financovaním projektov a zároveň pozastavili všetky aktivity v oblasti prijímania ľudí. Pravdepodobne tak dôjde aj k ich prepúšťaniu.“


Takze je velmi pravdepodobne, ze vystavba Twin City sa v najblizsej buducnosti ani nezacne. hno:
Uzemie od Niv az k Dunaju zostane v takom stave ako je najblizsich 3-5 rokov.
A aj potom sa postavi len postupne a urcite v uplne pozmenej podobe.


----------



## milan11

http://www.sme.sk/c/4118101/chcete-kupit-byt-pockajte.html



> „To, čo bolo možné predať dakedy za 2,8 milióna, dnes je možno problém predať za 2,5 milióna korún,“ povedal Jaroslav Dolnák z realitnej kancelárie 1. Merkury Reality. *Podľa neho realitná bublina praskla *a začína sa terapia realitného trhu smerom k cenám, ktoré by viac odzrkadľovali možnosti ľudí kúpiť byt.
> 
> „Ľudí, čo sú schopní kupovať nové byty pri terajších cenách, je málo,“ povedal Kovalčík. Očakáva, že developeri vytriezvejú a ak budú chcieť predávať, rozlúčia sa so stopercentnými maržami. To potiahne dole aj celý trh.


Hm, keby som sa lepsie ucil, mohol som byt anal-y-tikom :cheers:


----------



## milan11

A dalsie potesujuce spravy

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/komercne-reality-postretnu-zostupy/145871.html



> Za zenitom
> 
> Realitný trh, podobne ako celá ekonomika, sa pohybuje v sínusoidnom cykle. Intenzívny rast je nasledovaný spomalením, neskôr miernym či výraznejším poklesom. A potom celé niekoľko rokov trvajúce kolo odznova. Zdá sa, že *slovenský realitný trh má už vrchol za sebou a smeruje nadol. Otázne je len, ako rýchlo. Ako naznačuje aj čerstvá analýza investičnej banky Morgan Stanley, nasledovné tri roky neveštia nič dobré.*


----------



## milan11

Takze je cas zaviest novy termin na Slovensko:

Pani novinari a anal-y-tici, caka nas V-shape, alebo U-shape toho nasho sinusoidneho cyklu? :dunno:


----------



## Amrafel

ja by som to nevidel až tak tragicky...možno tí rozumnejší, čo čakali na prasknutie bubliny, začnú teraz vo veľkom vykupovať byty...


----------



## Strummer

Amrafel said:


> ja by som to nevidel až tak tragicky...možno tí rozumnejší, čo čakali na prasknutie bubliny, začnú teraz vo veľkom vykupovať byty...


Tak to ale nefunguje. Preco kupit teraz, ak nepotrebujem (inak by som necakal doteraz) a mozem pockat, kym pojdu este nizsie?


----------



## aquila

ci pojdu nizsie je tazko povedat .. v BA bola minuly tyzden kraaasna panika .. sranda je, ze do regionov sa to este asi nedostalo alebo co, lebo byty v TT su momentalne drahsie ako v petrzalke :lol: co je dost sranda ..


----------



## Qwert

aquila said:


> ci pojdu nizsie je tazko povedat .. v BA bola minuly tyzden kraaasna panika .. sranda je, ze do regionov sa to este asi nedostalo alebo co, lebo byty v TT su momentalne drahsie ako v petrzalke :lol: co je dost sranda ..


Takže hrozí, že vysoké ceny bytov vyženú Trnavčanov bývať do Bratislavy.:lol: Už len čakám, kedy sa Bratislavčania poberú za lacnejším do Viedne.


----------



## default

aquila said:


> ci pojdu nizsie je tazko povedat .. v BA bola minuly tyzden kraaasna panika .. sranda je, ze do regionov sa to este asi nedostalo alebo co, lebo byty v TT su momentalne drahsie ako v petrzalke :lol: co je dost sranda ..


To je pochopitelne, regiony boli vzdy o dost pozadu ako BA, rovnako ako povedzme BA k takej Prahe. Ono sa to casom upravi aj v tej Trnave. Krasne to vidno napriklad na velkom hype-investicnom bytovom cieli o ktorom sa prilis rozkriklo - Leviciach. Nabehli tam vsetci spekulanti, poskupovali co sa dalo aj za iracionalne ceny, dnes nevedia co s tym kedze sentiment opadol a fundament sa az tak nedostavil. Podporny faktor preco sa pozvolny pad v regionoch objavi neskor je ten, ze kym v tej TT je volnych N bytov, v BA je to povedzme 20xN bytov.
Vo vseobecnosti - samozrejme je ekonomicky nezmysel aby sa v TT alebo kdekolvek byvalo drahsie ako v BA. No a v BA uz byty proste drahsie nebudu este dost dlhu dobu. Takze - staci si pockat, dnes sa uz neprerobeny petrzalsky 3i zacina na 2,5mil (nie na Kopcianskej), so...


----------



## quama

default said:


> To je pochopitelne, regiony boli vzdy o dost pozadu ako BA, rovnako ako povedzme BA k takej Prahe. Ono sa to casom upravi aj v tej Trnave. Krasne to vidno napriklad na velkom hype-investicnom bytovom cieli o ktorom sa prilis rozkriklo - Leviciach. Nabehli tam vsetci spekulanti, poskupovali co sa dalo aj za iracionalne ceny, dnes nevedia co s tym kedze sentiment opadol a fundament sa az tak nedostavil. Podporny faktor preco sa pozvolny pad v regionoch objavi neskor je ten, ze kym v tej TT je volnych N bytov, v BA je to povedzme 20xN bytov.
> Vo vseobecnosti - samozrejme je ekonomicky nezmysel aby sa v TT alebo kdekolvek byvalo drahsie ako v BA. No a v BA uz byty proste drahsie nebudu este dost dlhu dobu. Takze - staci si pockat, dnes sa uz neprerobeny petrzalsky 3i zacina na 2,5mil (nie na Kopcianskej), so...


panika na BA trhu bude mat kratke trvanie, pretoze sa jedna predsa len o trh maly, so stale malym rocnym prirastkom bytov (co by sa samozrejme zmenilo, ak by sa na trh dostali projekty typu South City, o com ale v sucasnosti dost pochybujem, skoro kazdy nema peniaze)

starsie byty sa pomerne rychlo ustalia na rozumnej urovni, skor si myslim ze dost sok bude pri niektorych novych bytovych projektoch, s desiatkami a stovkami bytov, dlhymi chodbami, vstupmi do mnohych bytov z jednej chodby (ako sme s milanom diskutovali o byvani na internate)...

podla mna je referencnou cena za ktoru sa da postavit m2 bytu bratislavskeho stredneho standardu. pri sucasnych cenach pozemkov, ktorych je vhodnych na vystavbu minimum, je to 25000 bez DPH + pozemok + bezna marza (ziadnych 100%) + drahsia cena projektoveho financovania = cca 45000 bez DPH

takze ak niekto v panike bude predavat 3-izbovy panelak v dobrej lokalite, zatepleny s fungujucim spolocenstvom, komornejsi (do 20 bytov na vchod) pod 45 000 za m2 je vhodne kupovat, dobrych bytov je napriek narastajucej ponuke stale malo, velka cast ponukanych bytov ma nejaku chybu, ktora je zrejma az pri obhliadke...


----------



## milan11

^^ Velmi rozumny a triezvy pohlad :cheers:


----------



## milan11

Mapa cien nehnutelnosti v Spanielsku:










Len tak na upozornenie, v Spanielsku je realitna bublina ako krava a ceny klesaju zavratnym tempom


----------



## hurahura

*Immofinanz bojuje o prežitie*

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/immofinanz-bojuje-o-prezitie/146216.html

Immoeast má výrazné aktivity aj na Slovensku tak cez podiel v spoločnosti TriGranit, ako aj samostatne vlastnením nákupných centier Stop.Shop a Big Box, či výstavbou obytného súboru Century Residence v Bratislave.

Mnohé aktivity sa tak pravdepodobne spomalia, ako napríklad výstavba tretej veže Polusu či Century Residence, ďalšie zrejme Immoeast predá. Podobne má postupovať aj v okolitých krajinách.


----------



## default

Velmi dobry rozhovor v HN s predsedom predstavenstva HB Reavisu, ciastocne sa dotyka aj rezidencneho biznisu. Odporucam.


----------



## wonderdax

vyberam z clanku 



> HB Reavis sa dosiaľ nevenoval bytovej výstavbe, my len prenajímame, no naša taktika bola od začiatku prísť čo najskôr, s čo najväčším počtom štvorcových metrov a s čo najnižšou cenou.


:applause: Dakujeme ze ste nam zaprasili BA vasou skvostnou architekturou, dostalo sa prasiatkam uz dost kukurice?


----------



## aquila

co ja viem, hb reavis sice nejsu moji oblubenci, ale covi auparku a toboz ABC nemam namiestky .. su taki lepsi priemer .. a osobne povazujem aupark za naj obch centrum v BA .. a nielen ja


----------



## Kachle

Skoda len, ze architura nebola pre nich dolezita. Keby CBC malo dizajn Slovanov a ABCII veze ako Panorama, tak by som ich aj rad mal. Ale to by nesmeli burat pamiatkym, sviniari. Je vsak zvlastne, ze v rozhovore sa pysi tym, ako rozumne investovali, ale popritom Twin City im nevyslo. Hlavne, ze sa ponahlali s buranim. 

Aupark je naj obchodne centrum na Slovensku, najma ked sa porovnava so Soravia alebo s roznymi Maxami. Ceny v obchodoch su vsak zbytocne vysoke, co moze suvisiet aj s cenou najmu.


----------



## default

Nieco na odlahcenie

:lol:


----------



## wonderdax

aquila said:


> co ja viem, hb reavis sice nejsu moji oblubenci, ale covi auparku a toboz ABC nemam namiestky .. su taki lepsi priemer .. a osobne povazujem aupark za naj obch centrum v BA .. a nielen ja


tak konzumnost sa nezaprie


----------



## hurahura

Kachle said:


> Skoda len, ze architura nebola pre nich dolezita. Keby CBC malo dizajn Slovanov a ABCII veze ako Panorama, tak by som ich aj rad mal. Ale to by nesmeli burat pamiatkym, sviniari. Je vsak zvlastne, ze v rozhovore sa pysi tym, ako rozumne investovali, ale popritom Twin City im nevyslo. Hlavne, ze sa ponahlali s buranim.
> 
> Aupark je naj obchodne centrum na Slovensku, najma ked sa porovnava so Soravia alebo s roznymi Maxami. Ceny v obchodoch su vsak zbytocne vysoke, co moze suvisiet aj s cenou najmu.


ja teda aupark moc nemusim, ale uznavam ze nic lepsie tu nie je. kazdopadne aupark tower je hnusna. A hlavne z vnutra.


----------



## aquila

default: kokos, drsneeee 

wonderwax: ako sa to vezme, je to jednooky medzi slepimi .. v BA si nejako ako tak hodnotovu novu architekturu nemozem spomenut .. 

z obchodnych centier tym duplom .. polus je otras .. svabi sa tam premavaju ako rusi na cervenom na prveho maja .. 

avion je total neosobny a o nicom .. soraviu & zlate piesky je skoda vobec spominat .. cize asi tak ..

ABC aspon nehyzdi okolie, a zapadne tam vyskovo .. je to sice cista ucelovost .. ale tiez nejake efektne business centrum v BA neni .. je to aspon kompaktne ..


----------



## milan11

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/prvni-vel.../ekonomika.asp?c=A081016_225425_ekonomika_abr



> První velký developer zlevnil byty, Orco potřebuje peníze kupujících
> 
> Tuzemští developeři hrají poker o to, komu jako prvnímu povolí nervy nebo dojdou peníze – a zlevní nové byty. Ty se totiž kvůli obavám lidí z finanční krize neprodávají dobře a někteří analytici předpovídají pokles ceny po vzoru západní Evropy.
> Ostatní velcí developeři tvrdí, že se zatím zlevňovat nechystají.
> 
> 
> Karty na stůl ve hře velkých developerů ve čtvrtek jako první složila společnost Orco, která o deset procent zlevnila svůj bytový projekt v pražské Michli s názvem Tyršův Vrch.


To su v Cechach na tom este stale velmi dobre, ked sa im nepredavaju byty z dovodu obav ludi z financnej krizy.

U nas, na Slovensku, sa byty nepredavaju, lebo na ne ludia jednoducho nemaju.


----------



## wonderdax

aquila said:


> default: kokos, drsneeee
> 
> wonderwax: ako sa to vezme, je to jednooky medzi slepimi .. v BA si nejako ako tak hodnotovu novu architekturu nemozem spomenut ..
> 
> z obchodnych centier tym duplom .. polus je otras .. svabi sa tam premavaju ako rusi na cervenom na prveho maja ..
> 
> avion je total neosobny a o nicom .. soraviu & zlate piesky je skoda vobec spominat .. cize asi tak ..
> 
> ABC aspon nehyzdi okolie, a zapadne tam vyskovo .. je to sice cista ucelovost .. ale tiez nejake efektne business centrum v BA neni .. je to aspon kompaktne ..


komolenie mena ááááá :lol: to je ubohe.... a prizemne ..aquila, to hadam nie  uz aj ty? Iste je jedno ze my dvaja vidime svet inak


----------



## aquila

wonderdax: sorry, to nebolo myslene umyselne. a ver tomu, ze kvoli nejakemu priblblemu developerovi by som nerobil naschval takeho veci  take it easy a este raz sorry


----------



## milan11

Takze zopakujem svoj predosly post:



milan11 said:


> Mapa cien nehnutelnosti v Spanielsku:



a doplnim ho novymi informaciami:

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4133487/ceny-nehnutelnosti-v-spanielsku-by-mohli-klesnut-o-polovicu.html



> *Ceny nehnuteľností v Španielsku by mohli v priebehu nasledujúcich troch rokov klesnúť až o 50 %*. Informoval o tom španielsky finančný internetový portál El Confidencial, ktorý citoval vyjadrenie Javiera Ortiza, finančného riaditeľa realitnej spoločnosti Grupo Inmo's.
> 
> "Ak obchodníci s nehnuteľnosťami nebudú v súčasnosti predávať byty o 25 až 30 % lacnejšie, budú mať o dva, tri roky staršie, nepredajné byty, ktoré budú v závislosti od priebežných finančných nákladov drahšie o ďalších 17 %. Obchodníci teda budú nútení, predávať ich v skutočnosti o 42 až 47 % lacnejšie," vyjadril sa Ortiz.
> 
> Ceny nehnuteľností v Španielsku sa v priebehu posledných desiatich rokov strojnásobili pre nízke úrokové sadzby v eurozóne a rastúci dopyt. Krajina totiž v spomínanom období dobehla životný štandard ostaných členských krajín Európskej únie a prijala približne 5 mil. prisťahovalcov.
> 
> Niektoré spoločnosti, ktoré sa zaoberajú predajom bytov a domov, rovnako ako aj niektoré hypotekárne spoločnosti však skrachovali, keďže príliš rozbehnutá výstavba narazila na problémy spojené s medzinárodnou



Zaver necham na kazdom z vas.


----------



## default

*Vystrizok zo zadarmoveho realitneho casaku*

...alebo ked zrazu realitakom vyschne pramen provizii, treba lud priviest k rozumu a povedat mu narovinu: Ludia neblbnite, predrazene to mozete mat, ale nie az tak aby sme z toho nieco nemali aj my :lol:









Zdroj: Grand Reality 13/08


----------



## Kachle

Dalsi vtipny inzerat.









Pocet 3i bytov v Petrzalke pod 3M v ponuke na www.reality.sk stupol na 280. Tri tyzden dozadu to bolo 200.


----------



## default

LOL, snad neexistuje prestiznejsia ulica v BA ako Obchodna Dvestorocne ruiny v katastrofalnom stave, hniezdo zatuchnutych krciem a opar desiatky cinskych fastfoodov, drobne smelinarske kramky, hulakajuci ozrani po zotmeni a elekrickova trat po odknami.. To je s prepacenim naozaj hovno zabalene v darcekovom papieri. Hmmmm a za sto litrov za meter mozem mat funglovku na Dunajskej, a nie tuto pivnicu. No a ten titulok.. no comment.:toilet::skull::bleep:
A inac to je RK A.Timkovej, ona ma vzdy dost trhle texty v inzeratoch, matne si spominam na nejaku socialnu garsonku vo Vlcom Hrdle s titulkom "byt ako vylupnuty z popoluskinho orieska" :lol:


----------



## aquila

default: len zabudla dodat, ze ten oriesok uz bol predtym zoparkrat otvoreny .. a nie zrovna popoluskou 

ale inzerat vtipny 

inak obchodna ked sa upravila, tak je genialna ulica ..


----------



## Wizzard

aquila said:


> default: len zabudla dodat, ze ten oriesok uz bol predtym zoparkrat otvoreny .. a nie zrovna popoluskou
> 
> ale inzerat vtipny
> 
> inak obchodna ked sa upravila, tak je genialna ulica ..


ktorú ulicu v Bratislave považuješ za najreprezentatívnejšiu? ak taká existuje  Obchodná podľa mňa je pekná ulica


----------



## aquila

neviem ci zrovna najreprezentativnejsiu ale ja osobne mam dost slabost na heydukovu.. ale to skor z osobnych dovodov  je to ticha ulica a pritom v totalnom meste.. mas pekny vyhlad na prieluky smerom na obchodnu ... skoda len ze tie fasady nejsu co byvali, ale uz sa to postupne lepsi .. 

heydukova je jedna z mala ulic, ktorych je v prahe a vo viedni mrte .. v BA takych moc neni .. 

potom z trosku ineho sudka su palisady, kozia, frana krala .. to su tiez velmi pekne ulice .. 

ale to je ciste moj osobny nazor .. cize tak ..


----------



## Aan

Wizzard said:


> ktorú ulicu v Bratislave považuješ za najreprezentatívnejšiu? ak taká existuje  Obchodná podľa mňa je pekná ulica


myslim ze sme sa uz v inom threade zhodli na Sturovej


----------



## default

Wizzard said:


> ktorú ulicu v Bratislave považuješ za najreprezentatívnejšiu? ak taká existuje  Obchodná podľa mňa je pekná ulica


Nemam ziadnu oblubenu, vela ich tu ale zaznelo, Heydukova, Sturova, Farska, Klemensova, vela ulic na Palisadach, Hviezdoslavko atd.... Obchodnu povazujem za jednu z najhorsich, i ked je to vyznamny dopravny a pesi koridor. Ano, vymenili sa kolaje, spravila sa dlazba. Ale pozri na to aka je strbava. Co dom, to ina vyska, iny styl. Dvojpodlazna buda so starou sedlovou strechou a rozpadavajucou sa stukovou fasadou a hned vedla socreal 6 poschodi, potom podnikatelske baroko 90.roky... Vela domov ma ako-tak spravenu len cast prednej fasady ale zajdi si do ktorehokolvek dvora tak ta napne. Schvalne, je ich tam dost. O technickom stave budov si nerobim iluzie, pred par rokmi som absolvoval niekolko obhliadok. Je to hruza. Strasne vela domov vlastnia bud stare zidovske babky alebo su restitucne nevysporiadane s regulovanymi najmami, a preto chatraju. Ta ulica nema koncepciu, je ako rozburane lego napadnute nekrozou. Sustreduje sa tam mnozstvo drobnych zivnosti s nizkou povestou, vselijake fastfoody, opravovne, smelinarske mobilshopy, lacne odevy, zafajcene putiky a obskurne kramky, je tam cinske trhovisko. Na ulici neskutocny bordel, kazdych 5 krokov zaschnute zvratky odvcera (aj na zastavkach) a na kazdom metri stvorcovom sa na svetlej dlazbe vynima asi 200 prilepenych zuvaciek (medzi MCDonaldom a Slovakpubom uz ani nechodis po dlazbe, ale po zuvkach)...
Takto si ja veru peknu ulicu v centre nepredstavujem.


----------



## Wizzard

Nie že by som s vami nesúhlasil, Obchodná vyzerá tak ako vyzerá, tie zubaté línie aj mne vadia, aj tie ošarpané budovy. Ale tie pekné ulice čo tu odzneli, podobne ako napríklad aj Sasinkova, to je tiež pekná ulica, sú síce pekné, aj pomerne výškovo zladené, ale na Obchodnej sú zase služby, ktoré tam priťahujú návštevníkov, a tú električkovú trať by som nebral ako nevýhodu, ale naopak, aspoň to tam žije. Všetky tie ulice čo tu boli napísané sú síce pokojné, ale chýbajú tam služby, väčšinou sú to obytné domy.


----------



## pt82

^^ šetko síce pekné, ale za 3.8 mil. Sk 41m2 by som tam byt nekúpil :lol: v nejakom plesnivom baráku, na štvrtom poschodí bez výťahu...

Obchodná není bohviečo, súhlasím, ale má potenciál, milión ľudí tade chodí, nechápem prečo tam niesu nejaké "lepšie" obchody.
Ono sa to tam pomaly skultúrňuje, ale na mnou požadovanú kvalitu si týmto tempom počkáme asi tak do roku 2100:cheers:








:banana2:
obchodná ulica v Tokiu


----------



## Aan

za 3.8mil radsej 3/4i v petrzke a k nemu rocnu elektricenku a som beztak v centre za par minut a usetreny elektriciek a ineho ramusu pri vhodnej lokalite

obchodna inak patri medzi moje najoblubenejsie ulice v BA, da sa tam lacno nakupit aj najest, pomerne dost sluzieb na vyber, v tomto asi nema konkurenciu (ma niekto tip na obdobne ulice v pomere vykon/cena?) ale slovo "reprezentativna" by som pri jej opise rozhodne nepouzil, ani ze by bola lakava na byvanie, ak tam nie je ramus od elektriciek tak je tam ramus od turistov a ochlastov


----------



## Wizzard

Aká je potom taká reprezentatívna ulica v centre (niečo na spôsob Váci utca v Budapešti), kde by boli aj nejaké lepšie značky? moc na značky nie som, ale povedal by som asi Michalská-Ventúrska, resp. Laurinská-Panská, nemýlim sa?


----------



## Strummer

Wizzard said:


> Aká je potom taká reprezentatívna ulica v centre (niečo na spôsob Váci utca v Budapešti), kde by boli aj nejaké lepšie značky? moc na značky nie som, ale povedal by som asi Michalská-Ventúrska, resp. Laurinská-Panská, nemýlim sa?


Korzo ani nie, to je trochu o inom, vlastne nic porovnatelne s Kaertnerstrasse vo Viedni alebo Parizskou v Prahe tu nemame.


----------



## hurahura

*NARKS: Táto facka trhu pomôže*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/narks-tato-facka-trhu-pomoze/146935.html

Podľa jeho názoru sú súčasné ceny maximom, čo je na Slovensku v súčasnosti dosiahnuteľné a sú aj historicky rekordné.

-----------

Jedným dôsledkom krízy je aj to, že keď ľudia nemôžu predať svoje staré byty, rušia objednávky na nové byty aj za cenu prepadnutia zálohy. „Trh sa na jar zastavil a ak nepôjdu dole s cenou, tak byty nepredajú,“ upozorňuje generálny sekretár NARKS.


----------



## milan11

> Otázka je, kam ceny starších bytov klesnú a či sa pridajú aj nové byty, pýta sa M. Lazík


Pekna hlupost.
Praveze nove byty su extremne predrazene a klesnu najviac.
Toto je dalsi extrem Bratislavy, ked nove byty vysoko prekracuju cenu starych, aj ked az prilis casto ani nedosahuju ich kvalitu.
Naopak ocakavam, ze sa tieto rozdiely budu postupne zmensovat.


----------



## default

hurahura said:


> „Trh sa na jar zastavil a ak nepôjdu dole s cenou, tak byty nepredajú,“ upozorňuje generálny sekretár NARKS.


Aky diametralny rozdiel v retorike medzi obdobim pred pol rokom a teraz!


----------



## default

*ORCO po zlacnovani v CR tak robi uz aj na Slovensku - Parkville.*



> Ponúkame zľavu 10% z hodnoty bytu + 1 parkovacie státie v hodnote 551 565,00 SKK zadarmo.
> Byty sú už navyše v tomto momente skolaudované takže nasťahovanie je možné v priebehu decembra.


----------



## Strummer

krasa, ide to presne podla scenara. zacne sa pri najdrahsich bytoch, u ktorych je nulova sanca predaja a postupne sa vlna preleje aj na "normalne" byty.


----------



## Jerryx

milan11 said:


> Pekna hlupost.
> Toto je dalsi extrem Bratislavy, ked nove byty vysoko prekracuju cenu starych, aj ked az prilis casto ani nedosahuju ich kvalitu.



príliš často nedosahujú kvalitu starých???? ktoré nové a staré, konkretizuj, zaujíma ma to


----------



## default

Komentar R.Sulika: Byt si teraz nekupujte



> Po niekoľkých rokoch silného rastu zažijeme v budúcom roku niečo, čo si niektorí možno ani nedokážu predstaviť. Budú klesať ceny bytov. Nie je to síce stopercentné, no niektoré signály sú natoľko jasné, že sa oplatí niekoľko mesiacov počkať.





> Doba sa zmenila, v ponuke je dnes ďaleko väčšie množstvo bytov ako pred pár rokmi. Táto situácia platí prinajmenšom pre Bratislavu a dokonca dvom najprestížnejším projektom, Eurovea a Riverpark, sa prihodilo čosi nevídané - nemajú na ich byty zákazníkov. Ani sa niet čomu diviť pri ich premrštených cenách.





> Takže, na luxusné byty nie sú jednoducho zákazníci a nastáva presne opačný proces ako pred pár rokmi, pri nízkom dopyte idú ceny dole. To sú síce len tie najluxusnejšie byty, ale keď ich cena klesne povedzme na 120 tisíc, tak čo sa stane s menej luxusnými bytmi, ktoré dnes stoja napríklad 140 tisíc? Ich cena bude musieť klesnúť tak isto, a tak ďalej. Na druhej strane cenového spektra, povedzme staršie byty v Petržalke, ceny už niekoľko mesiacov reálne klesajú, čo tiež tlači na ceny ostatných bytov. Bublina teda pekne splasne.





> ...keď nechcete o pár mesiacov horekovať, že váš prednedávnom kúpený byt je pár stotisíc lacnejší, tak sa neplašte a s kúpou bytu jednoducho počkajte.


----------



## milan11

^^Na margo Sulika:
Po bitke je kazdy general. Kde boli doteraz vsetci ti analytici, ktori nedokazali spozorovat priznaky a teraz sa idu hrat na odbornikov? 
Cely predosly rok nas tu krmili rozpravkami a ti, co sme tvrdili opak sme boli povazovani za debilov. hno:





Hublot said:


> príliš často nedosahujú kvalitu starých???? ktoré nové a staré, konkretizuj, zaujíma ma to


Nechce sa mi teraz preberat konkretne projekty, ale nejde ani tak o kvalitu pouzitych materialov, ako skor o disproporcne riesenia bytov a celkovy koncept budov a okolia.

*Co sa tyka materialov*, ak mas zatepleny panelak s rozvodmi a instalaciami a bytom po rekonstrukcii, tak si v podstate lepsie na tom, ako v pripade kupy novostavby.
Starsie panelaky su uz totiz vacsinou vyzrete stavby s opravenymi muchami oproti novostavbam - ide o celkove usadzanie sa stavby a s nim spojene pracovanie a praskanie omietok a najma mozne chyby robotnikov, ktorych tam moze byt spusta - od zatekania strechy az po nekvalitne spracovanie vsetkych stavebnych prac a s nimi spojene reklamacie.

*Ak mam brat do uvahy riesenia bytov a koncept byvania*, v tom pripade vacsina novostavieb v Bratislave je daleko za urovnou starsich bytov.
Vezmi si ako priklad Tri Veze, Viennu Gate, Obydick, Koloseo, alebo ostatne masove projekty.
Je to samozrejme generalizovanie, ale mozeme povedat, ze splnenym snom byvania priemerneho Slovaka je rodinny dom. 
Byty su az na druhom mieste, samozrejme, ze sa najdu vynimky.
Ak sa ideme teda zamerat na byty, povedzme si, co od bytu ocakavas. 
Povacsine chces pohodlne, bezpecne byvanie, s dobrou dopravnou dostupnostou a infrastrukturou, v ktorom planujes prezit svoj zivot aj so svojou mozno buducou rodinou - to znaci s manzelkou a detmi. Samozrejme beriem do uvahy, ze si este mlady, s partnerkou a uvazujete spolocne najskor nad bytovou otazkou a potom nad neskorsim zalozenim si rodiny.

Pokial si mlady, mas ine priority, ale ako starnes a zalozis si rodinu, ta sa stava pre teba tou hlavnou prioritou a najma deti ako N.1 v tvojom zivote.
Tomu podriadujes aj kupu bytu, pozeras sa na bezpecnost okolia, ale aj na to, co ten byt a jeho okolie budu pre tvoje deti ponukat. A samozrejme aj pre teba.
Teraz si vezmi do uvahy vsetky tie vyssie spominane masovky, kde sa clovek citi ako cislo internatnej izby na chodbe a porovnaj si ich s okolitymi starsimi, mensimi panelakmi, kde sa o jeden vytah deli 20 bytov a nie dvesto, kde sa poznas zo svojimi susedmi, kde nemas problem s parkovanim auta a pred domom mas aspon kusok travnika, kde sa mozu hrat tvoje deti. Plus, uz len ten utulnejsi a intimnejsi pocit z poznaneho, ako takpovediac ''strach'', alebo nieco zvlastne z anonymnej masovosti a nepoznaneho.

Ak si mlady, povacsine ti to v tych masovkach nevadi, si spolocensky clovek, ktory sa rad zoznamuje a stretava s novymi a neznamymi vecami. Ako starnes, hladas si ten svoj bezpecny utulok pre seba a svoju rodinu, okolie az tak nepotrebujes a to, co mas okolo seba, chces sa v tom citit bezpecne a doverne.

Toto pokladam za najvacsi minus masoviek. My nie sme New York ani ostatne velkomesta, ktore su na takyto sposob byvania odkazane. My tu este stale mame moznost priestoru a volby.



A teraz si vezmi vsetky tieto veci, vyssie spomenute a predstav si, ze za ten anonymny byt v masovke mas zaplatit o 100% viac, ako za byt v starsom panelaku. Plus bonus, kuchynsku linku si musis dokupit, plus akekolvek nadstandartne zariadenie bytu, ktore ale v panelaku uz mozes dostat ako samozrejmy standart.

Toto su vsetko veci, ktore stieraju rozdiely v cenach starych a novych bytov na celom svete, s vynimkou Bratislavy.
Takmer vsade na svete totiz platia tri zakladne pravidla ohladom ceny bytu - Location, location a znova location. 
To znaci, ze aka je cena susedovho bytu, taka je priblizne aj cena mojho. A ceny ostatnych bytov v nasom okoli.
A skutocne nezalezi, ci su to novostavby, alebo starsie zachovale byty.
Samozrejme beriem do uvahy, ze v lepsich stvrtiach su tieto starsie byty zachovale a v tych horsich menej. Tam ale cena novych bytov taktiez kopiruje ceny okolia.

*A tu sa aj dostavame k tomu zaujimavemu fenomenu Bratislavy a mozno aj Prahy - neviem, ked cena 3-izb. bytu v masovom projekte sa vsetkymi predpokladanymi stav.chybami a muchami novostavby a masovky je 6-8 mil. korun a na druhej strane cesty, cena 3-izb. prerobeneho starsieho bytu so vsetkymi vychytanymi muchami a s ovela prijemnejsim a priestornejsim okolim je 3-3.5 miliona.*
Ak ti mam teda povedat svoj nazor, byty v tych novostavbach kupuju iba blazni, alebo ti, ktorym tie byty vyhovuju (kolko ich je?) a ich cena celkom urcite pojde dolu, ak samozrejme nepojde cena tych starsich hore a jedneho dna sa tie ceny vyrovnaju, alebo aj mozno zmenia v neprospech novostavieb.




P.S Rozpraval som o masovych projektoch, tie vyssie uvedene veci budu mat ale casom velky vplyv na cenu bytu z hladiska celkoveho konceptu a aj tie najlepsie projekty sa budu cenovo viac menej vyrovnavat so svojim okolim.

P.S II - Samozrejme este treba brat do uvahy celkovu zivotnost panelakov, ktoru este zatial nikto nie je schopny presne urcit, ale myslim si, ze jednu generaciu este celkom isto znesu. A starsie murovane byty ja osobne pokladam za tu najlepsiu momentalnu kupu, okrem rod. domu.


----------



## hurahura

*Odvážnym stavbárom dochádza dych*

Obrovský stavebný boom, ktorý sa mal najmä od tohto roku rozpútať v Bratislave, sa zatiaľ nekoná. Kým ešte vlani sa developeri predbiehali v smelých plánoch, kto komu novou vežou uchmatne výškový rekord, zrazu zostalo ticho. Twin City, Klingerka, Lamačská brána, Slovany a ďalšie megaprojekty ohlasujú prinajmenšom posun štartu.

----------

Hlavný architekt Bratislavy Štefan Šlachta si, naopak, myslí, že kríza nehrá dôležitú úlohu. "Investori si len konečne uvedomili, že ich stavebné zámery sú pre toto mesto prehnané,“ tvrdí. Považuje za nezmysel, aby sa už dnes naprojektovaných 800–tisíc štvorcových metrov kancelárskej plochy v budúcnosti naozaj zaplnilo predpokladanými 80 tisíckami úradníkov. Podobne podľa neho stále hľadá majiteľov zhruba polovica už v súčasnosti predávaných bytov. Naplnenie takého veľkého množstva nových obytných a komerčných plôch sa pritom nezaobíde bez prílevu nových ľudí.

"Navrhnuté projekty by potrebovali prílev až 200–tisíc nových obyvateľov. Prognóza do roku 2030 však uvažuje, že nárast bude asi 2,5–krát menší,“ zdôrazňuje Štefan Šlachta.

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/odvaz...r-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A081022_103812_sk_phypo_p01


----------



## milan11

A kde bol Slachta, ked sa tie projekty schvalovali a pracovalo sa na koncepte mesta?
Este pred rokom vyhlasoval, ze proti vyskovkam nic nema, akurat ich chce mat pokope na jednom mieste. hno:

Inac chvalabohu, ze sa konecne meni pohlad a nazor zodpovednych. 
Znova opakujem, tato kriza Bratislave iba pomohla.

A to s tymi bytmi je kravina. Potencial dalsej vystavby bytov je este stale obrovsky. 
Nie vsak za tie idiotske ceny, odtrhnute od reality.
Tu ma Slovensko dalsi unikatny svetovy primat. 
Realitnu krizu aj pri obrovskom neuspokojenom dopyte, ked polovica naroda stale nema kde byvat. hno:

Blahozelam, pani developeri. :applause:


----------



## kaxno

hurahura said:


> "Navrhnuté projekty by potrebovali prílev až 200–tisíc nových obyvateľov. Prognóza do roku 2030 však uvažuje, že nárast bude asi 2,5–krát menší,“ zdôrazňuje Štefan Šlachta.


Hmm ... niekto mal trosicku velke oci


----------



## hurahura

*V Poľsku klesajú ceny bytov, Poliaci na ne nemajú*

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/v-pol...4-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A081016_122705_sk_phypo_p09

Poľsko čaká v najbližšom období boom na trhu s nájomnými bytmi. Zatiaľ čo v dôsledku krízy na finančných trhoch ceny bytov u našich severných susedov klesajú, nájmy naopak rastú.

---------

Situáciu na trhu začínajú využívať developeri, ktorí stavajú nové bytové bloky. V prípade, že byty nepredajú, začnú ich podľa odborníkov vo veľkom prenajímať.

-----------

ZE BY RECEPT JE PRE BRATISLAVSKE PROJEKTY????


----------



## default

Nebolo by to tu rentabilne (u nas najmy nerastu, skor naopak), to po prve, a po druhe - vybyvany byt predas v buducnosti vzdy za menej penazi ako ten isty byt vo fungl stave. Uz taky experiment skusali v Prahe, neujalo sa a developer v tom nechce pokracovat. U nas to uz z nudze skusa iba BOS s konkurencnymi sumami, zial neuspesne.. takze..


----------



## hurahura

jasne ze u nas najmy nerastu, ani v polsku nerastli, ta logika funguje predsa takto: 

byty su drahe - ludia nemaju na ich kupu - nepredavaju sa - su nutení si ich prenajat - najmy rastu. 

prve 3 veci sa u nas uz deju...


----------



## default

Ilustrativnejsi nadpis ponuky mozno najst uz len tazko (vid titulok) :lol:


----------



## hurahura

*Rast cien nových bytov by sa mal spomaľovať*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4139661/rast-cien-novych-bytov-by-sa-mal-spomalovat.html


----------



## Aan

default said:


> Ilustrativnejsi nadpis ponuky mozno najst uz len tazko (vid titulok) :lol:


no hej, len ten apartman ma tiez prakticky rozmery tej garaze a apartman u mora je sice pekna vec, ale garaz v BA vynasa urcite viac


----------



## milan11

hurahura said:


> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4139661/rast-cien-novych-bytov-by-sa-mal-spomalovat.html


:lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:



> Tempo rastu cien nových bytov v strednom a vyššom segmente by malo pomaly slabnúť. Myslí si to developerská spoločnosť FINEP.
> 
> "Kvôli sprísneniu podmienok pre poskytnutie hypoték *sa môže stať, že ponúkané nehnuteľnosti budú na trhu ostávať dlhšie, čo však nemusí mať vplyv na ich konečnú cenu, iba bude trvať dlhšie, kým sa predajú*,“ uviedol generálny riaditeľ FINEP Holding SE Tomáš Pardubický. *Pri starších panelových bytoch očakáva firma pokles cien*.



DEMENT!!!


----------



## default

Tomu hovorim predsmrtna agonia, ze rast sa bude spomalovat :lol: mozno v jeho snoch.


----------



## carbonkid

...boys? mozem otazku? 

ked ORCO spustilo 10 percent z bytov, ktore pocas predaja zdrazilo vyrazne viac ako o tychto 10 percent - tak...toto je uz prasknutie bubliny?


----------



## aquila

nie, znamena to, ze developer do toho musi vlozit vlastne prachy. nic viac, a je to uplne bezna vec. to ze na slovensku bola chvilku anomalia, z e este ani jama nebola vykopana a developer uz mal polku domu aj so zalohami vyinkasovane sa opakovat nebude ...

cize nie, nemusi nehnutelnost postavit z vlastneho, to vlastne ani nikto nerobi .. teda temer nikto


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> strummer: napisem ti to od znova, doby sa zmenili  *tato kriza je a aj bude mensia ako v roku 1987 a v roku 1981 .. prezradim ti jedno tajomstvo.. spotrebu bude zachrnovat cina a india*  a napisem ti to znova... vidis stat nejakych ludi pred wall streetom ako cakaju na teplu vodu s krupami ?


:crazy: Cely svet otvorene hovori o najvacsej krize od 30-tych rokov minuleho storocia, len Aquila to vidi uplne inac.
Podla Aquilu sa totiz z Ciny stane po najvacsom exporterovi sveta jeho najvacsi importer a Slovensko zacne svoje Kie, Peugeoty a LCD televizory z Galanty vyvazat do Ciny a Indie.
:hilarious



Aquila, len pre tvoj obraz, tato kriza nebude trvat rok, ani dva.
Bude ovela dlhsia.
A Slovensko este nie je ani na jej zaciatku.
Skutocnym zakladom tejto krizy nie su totiz hypotekarne pozicky nesolventnym Americanom, ale tak trochu chamtivost bank a najma prebytok novopostavenych domov po celom svete, najma v USA a v anglosaskych krajinach.
Keby islo totiz iba o pozicky, tak sa tie domy jednoducho zabavia a predaju solventnym zakaznikom.
Bohuzial vsetci aspon trochu solventni uz davno byvaju a novopostavenych domov a bytov su miliony po celom svete. A dalsi kupci na ne nie su.

To totiz, co nasa vlada nazyvala znalostnou ekonomikou bol v koncu koncov iba jedna pyramidova hra, ktorej zaklad bol postaveny na dvoch veciach:
1. Dopyt - kazdy clovek potrebuje byvat a je ochotny sa na to zadlzit aj na obdobie svojho celeho zivota
2. Narast cien - predpoklad, ze cena nehnutelnosti bude neustale stupat

A takto vznikol reality business, ktory dal zaklad chodu hospodarstva celemu anglosaskemu svetu.

*Na uplnom zaciatku tohto kolotoca je jednoduchy cloviecik, ktory potrebuje niekde byvat.
Kedze usetrene peniaze na dom, alebo byt kvoli neustale sa zvysujucim cenam nehnutelnosti, nema, v prvom rade zajde do banky a poziada o pozicku.
Ta mu ju celkom radostne poskytne a ak nahodou nema volnu hotovost, tak si ju jednoducho pozicia. Ved cloviecik to nakoniec zaplati, aj tie uroky banky, ktore banke nastanu pri pozicani si penazi od druhej banky, alebo niektoreho podieloveho, alebo akehokolvek fondu. A banka sa nesplacania neboji, kedze ceny nehnutelnosti stale rastu a v najhorsom pripade vezme cloviecikovy dom a preda ho niekomu inemu.

Takze cloviecik, naradosteny, ze jeho sen je na dosah, zacne obehavat realitne kancelarie. 
Po urcitom case najde svoj vysnivany domov, dohodne sa s realitkou, zaplati pravnika, zaplati stamp duty (dan z nehnutelnosti) a nakoniec si kupi vysnivany byt.
Bez toho, aby si to cloviecik uvedomil, uz dal pracu architektovi, dizajnerovi, murarovi, stolarovi, klampiarovi a ostatnym stavebnikom, obchodnikovi, od ktoreho si kupil zariadenie, vsetkym vyrobcom zariadeni, dopravcovi, ktory tie zariadenia doviezol, pravnikovi, realitnemu agentovi, bankovemu uradnikovi a ako dobry obcan podporil aj statny rozpocet, ked zaplatil dan z nehnutelnosti a mnohe ine dane - z pozemku, miestnemu uradu, atd.
(stamp duty je v Irsku 7% pri cene domu nad 125 000 € a 9% pri cene nad 1 mil. €)

Nebola by Amerika Amerikou, keby sa na tych cloviecikovom dlhu nesnazili zarobit aj ostatni.
A tak sa put toho cloviecikoveho dlhu za dom ani zdaleka nekonci.
Najskor ten dlh banka vrhne na Wall Street vo forme dlhopisu. Tam sa ten dlh, spolu s ostatnymi zabali, prebali, opeciatkuje a vysle sa do sveta ako cenny papier s nejakym bombastickym nazvom. Mimo toho sa stihne este poistit, pre istotu sa poisti aj to poistenie, dalsia firma udeli tomu dlhu rating a dalsia firma udeli rating firme, ktora udelila rating tomu dlhu, predaj dlhu-teraz uz cenneho papiera zabezpeci obchodnik, ktory ho preda dalsiemu a ten ho nakoniec preda nejakemu zahranicnemu investorovi. 
Samozrejme, ze tych medziclankov je tam este ovela viac a kazdy, ktori sa len obtre o ten cloviecikov dlh si necha za to poriadne zaplatit.*

Najvacsim omylom dnesnej doby je, ze si ludia myslia, ze ide o virtualne peniaze. 
Presny opak je pravdou.
Ide o peniaze uplne skutocne - a to su peniaze, ktore cloviecik zaplati banke vo forme uroku. 
Nech to totiz ratas ako chces, po tridsiatich rokoch aj tak ten dlh preplatis skoro dvojnasobne.
Ak si teda vezmes hypoteku 200 000€, zaplatis nakoniec 350-400 000 €.
Prvych 200 000 vezme developer, murar, architekt, vyrobca tehly a vsetci, ktori sa na stavbe domu podielali.
Druha polovica sa rozdeli medzi tu bankovu verbez, ktora sa prizivila na najdeni penazi pre banku, ktora poskytla cloviecikovi hypoteku.

Takze system funguje uplne v pohode do urcitej doby.
A to je doba, kedy sa uz nenajde cloviecik, ktory je schopny a ochotny zadlzit sa na nasledujucich 30 rokov.
Ak je totiz 1 mil. ludi, ktori potrebuju byvanie a su ochotni pracovat a splacat hypoteku,
a postavi sa 1.5 mil. domov, az vtedy zacina tento system kolabovat.
Najskor sa zacnu nasilu ponukat hypoteky aj tym, ktory na to nemaju - nechce sa im a ani nebudu pracovat - a tym padom nie su schopny splacat splatky. 
Ak by bol na trhu este aspon nejaky dopyt, tieto domy sa zhabu a predaju inym. 
Bohuzial uz ziadny dopyt nie je. Dalsie domy, ktore developeri stale vrhaju na trh nema kto kupovat, zacina sa prejavovat vyssia ponuka a ceny domov zacinaju klesat. 
To posobi na ludi a bankovy system ako uplna katastrofa, ludia totiz namiesto splacania hypotek a tym padom udrziavania celeho bankoveho kolotoca, zacinaju vracat bankam kluce od domov a namiesto kupy uprednostnuju najom, ktory je coraz nizsi, kedze na trh prichadzaju stale nove a nove domy a byty.
Banky domy nechcu, co s nimi, ked ich nie je komu predat?
Banky na udrzanie kolotoca potrebuju pravidelny prijem a toho sa im teraz nedostava.

Tym totiz, ze konci dalsia vystavba, koncia aj zisky bank z financovania developerov a taktiez z poskytovania spotrebnych uverov, kreditnych kariet a vsetkych moznych ostatnych sluzieb, ktore si obycajny ludia uz nemozu dovolit, kedze ako murari a architekti po skonceni vystavby stratili pracu.
A tymto padom straca pracu cele Wall Street a bankovy sektor, ktorym vyschol pramen penazi - z urokov z poziciek ostatnych ludi, naopak, zostali im v rukach dlzoby ostatnym bankam, alebo zahranicnym investorom.
A tym padom straca pracu cely svet, ktory vyraba vyrobky pre tychto ludi, ktori vdaka svojim obrovskym prijmom si mohli dovolit aj obrovsku spotrebu.
Az dochadza ku kolapsu takmer uplnemu.

Ak by totiz islo iba o dlhy bank, vlady statov by tieto banky jednoducho zachranili poskytnutim miliardovych sum penazi - a moznym zostatnenim. To je presne to, co dnes aj robia.
Ovela vacsi pruser je, ze dopyt sa uz naplnil a nova vystavba a cely ten kolotoc jednoducho nenastane - uz nie su ochotni cloviecikovia, pocet postavenych domov a bytov je ovela vyssi.


Takze pokial sa na tomto svete nenajde dostatocny pocet ludi na ten pocet novopostavenych domov, kriza vo svete neskonci.
A na druhej strane taky vysoky rast uz tento svet ani nikdy nezazije, kedze poslednych 20-25 rokov sa uspokojoval celosvetovy dopyt po byvani, ked vlastne uz Clinton prisiel s myslienkou ''dom pre kazdeho''.

Tu sa Aquila totiz mimoriadne mylis, vystavba pre co najsirsiu vrstvu ludi nie je komunizmom, ako sa ty mylne domnievas, ale naopak kapitalizmom najhrubsieho zrna, ked cloviecik so svojim celozivotnym dlhom zivi cely tento system.

*A toto je presne to, co na Slovensku ti nasi debilni developeri nechapu a nikdy nepochopili.
Cim vacsie, vyssie a drahsie masovky budu stavat, tym rychlejsie sa naplni dopyt, bez moznosti zucastnenia sa vacsieho mnozstva ludi a dlhsieho casu vystavby a tym rychlejsie cela tato hra skonci.
Peniaze totiz tvoria dalsie peniaze a keby sa ti nasi idioti dokazali nad tym zamysliet a zacali by vystavbu, ktora by nebola masova, ale postupne pokracujuca, ktora by kopirovala kupyschopnost trhu, ktora by trvala dlhsi cas, vytvorila by dlhsiu a vyssiu zamestnanost (stavanim vacsieho mnozstva rod. domov, alebo nizsich a viacerych bytovych jednotiek) tym padom by ta vystavba sama o sebe dokazala nagenerovat dalsi dopyt - a to postupnym zvysovanim ekonomickej urovne a kupyschopnosti obyvatelstva. 
A my sme mohli zazit 25 rokov rastu ekonomiky namiesto 5-tich.
A nase mesta mohli vyzerat konecne aspon trochu normalne.
A ludia by mali kde byvat.*

Ale to je samozrejme na Slovensku iba zbozne zelanie.
My sme totiz narod ekonomicky uplne sprosty.
Nedokazeme mysliet, nedokazeme dokonca ani kopirovat, jedine na co sme dobri je tvrda manualna praca s co najvacsim obmedzenim pouzivania mozgu alebo skor jeho kreativnej casti. 
Najvyssia produktivita v regione s najnizsimi mzdami su toho najkrajsim dokazom. 
A tie najnizsie mzdy v regione budu u nas vzdy, my totiz nie sme ani schopni strajkovat, radsej si podrazime nohy a ukazeme sa pred sefom v dobrom svetle, ze sme strajku dokazali predist.
Odbory a Narodna banka su dalsim dokazom, odbory, ktore namiesto zvysovania hodnotenia prace a zarobenia vacsieho mnozstva penazi radsej strajkuju za penazi a prace menej a Narodna banka, ktora je znepokojena rastom miezd-najnizsich v regione- a mina miliardy korun na oslabenie zhodnocovania koruny, ktora je v tom case o 30% nizsia, ako ta ceska pri rovnakom stave hospodarstva, ked ceska banka rast ceskej koruny podporuje.
Takze namiesto zbohatnutia naroda a priblizena sa tej zapadnej casti Europy sme na zaciatku zakricali to nase ,,HURA'', vrhli sme sa na vystavbu - cim vyssie, masovejsie, drahsie - tym viac penazi dnes, to znaci lepsie a co bude zajtra neviem a zostali nam len oci na plac, za tou nasou premarnenou sancou.


----------



## default

Pekne napisane.


----------



## Chunkylover

milan11 said:


> *A toto je presne to, co na Slovensku ti nasi debilni developeri nechapu a nikdy nepochopili.
> Cim vacsie, vyssie a drahsie masovky budu stavat, tym rychlejsie sa naplni dopyt, bez moznosti zucastnenia sa vacsieho mnozstva ludi a dlhsieho casu vystavby a tym rychlejsie cela tato hra skonci.
> Peniaze totiz tvoria dalsie peniaze a keby sa ti nasi idioti dokazali nad tym zamysliet a zacali by vystavbu, ktora by nebola masova, ale postupne pokracujuca, ktora by kopirovala kupyschopnost trhu, ktora by trvala dlhsi cas, vytvorila by dlhsiu a vyssiu zamestnanost (stavanim vacsieho mnozstva rod. domov, alebo nizsich a viacerych bytovych jednotiek) tym padom by ta vystavba sama o sebe dokazala nagenerovat dalsi dopyt - a to postupnym zvysovanim ekonomickej urovne a kupyschopnosti obyvatelstva.
> A my sme mohli zazit 25 rokov rastu ekonomiky namiesto 5-tich.
> A nase mesta mohli vyzerat konecne aspon trochu normalne.
> A ludia by mali kde byvat.*


Developeri si to možno aj uvedomujú, ale snaha čo najrýchlejšie zarobiť je proti dlhodobému podnikaniu. Radšej zarobím veľa teraz ako ešte viac v rámci dlhšieho časového horizontu. Tu je podľa mňa kameň úrazu. A toto zaväzuje ruky aj dlhodobejšie zmýšľajúcim developerom, ktorí sa jednoducho často musia prispôsobiť.

Inak pekný príspevok


----------



## milan11

Este doplnok k tomu mojmu vyssie uvedenemu postu.

Na priklade Irska mozeme krasne vidiet, ako cely tento system funguje.

Koncom 80-tych a zaciatkom 90-tych rokov bolo Irsko mesacnou chudobnou krajinou, kde lisky davali dobru noc.
Vtedy nastupila vlada, ktora znizenim podnikovej dane a zjednodusenim podnikania prilakala do krajiny 5 000 americkych firiem, ktore vytvorili 100 000 pracovnych miest.
Nic viac a nic menej.

*Tych 100 000 dobre zaplatenych ludi vytvorilo strednu triedu s urcitym dopytom a financnymi moznostami.
Zacala sa vystavba domov pre nich.
Vystavby sa zucastnilo dalsie tisice ludi, ktori zrazu mali vyssie prijmi a zacali si kupovat najskor vacsie mnozstva spotrebnych tovarov, neskor auta, potom byty.
Vznikali dalsie a dalsie obchody, zamerane na spotrebny a stavebny tovar a interiery, vznikali nove dizajnerske firmy, realitky a cely ten humbuk okolo toho.
Tym padom bohatli aj obchodnici, logistika, vyroba spotrebnych tovarov, rozsiroval sa bankovy sektor, realitny a vsetky ostatne zlozky hospodarstva.
Do toho sa samozrejme zacala coraz viac rozvijat stredna trieda, presne pozostavajuca zo vsetkych tych vyssie spomenutych obchodnikov a postupne sa zacala menit na vyssiu strednu, nakoniec na bohatu. Tym padom sa stale zvysovala spotreba tovarov a potreba vystavby novych a novych domov vyssieho standartu.
Irsko sa stalo statom s najvyssimi spotrebnymi danami na svete a prijmi statnej pokladnice rastli doslova kazdy den. 
Samozrejme, ze na trhu sa objavovalo coraz viac novych developerov, ktori zacinali povacsine skromne vystavbou najskor tych najlacnejsich domov a neskor sa niektorym z nich podarilo prerazit a stali sa z nich dokonca celosvetove realitne firmy - Ballymore, Orco a mnoho inych.
Vsetci ludia bohatli, ceny nehnutelnosti rastli, hospodarstvo sa rozvijalo, banky uvolnovali coraz vacsie mnozstva uverov, byty sa stavali dostupnymi pre vsetky vrstvy, kedze vystavba pokryvala cely dopyt - od tych najlacnejsich projektov az po tie najdrahsie.
Ludia bohatli uz len z rastu cien domov a bytov, za pozicku 20 000 € si postavili pristavbu, ktora im cenu domu zdvihla o 100 000€.
Zasli do banky a poziadali o spotrebny uver na zaklade zdvihnutia ceny nehnutelnosti a banka im tento uver s radostou poskytla. 
Takto sa z este vacsieho mnozstva ludi stavala vyssia stredna trieda, luxusne auta si zrazu mohlo dovolit este viac ludi.*

Bohuzial aj tu sa developeri stali chamtivymi, vystavbu domov postupne nahradzala vystavba bytov, aj ked z daleka nie takych masoviek ako u nas, a v 4 mil. Irsku sa rocne stavalo az 70 000 domov a bytov rocne.
Zaujem zacal upadat, ked tu prisla este posledna zachrana v podobe vstupu novych krajin do EU, ked Irsko ako prve otvorilo svoj pracovny trh.
Masy emigrantov znova zaplnili novostavby a svojimi najmami splacali hypoteky domacim. Vystavba sa vsak este viac zvysila.
Irsko sa konecne zarazilo a zacalo sa pytat, co dalej, vypocitali totiz, ze na udrzanie rastu im bude potrebne prijat rocne 70 000 novych immigrantov. 
Noviny zaplavili titulky : Poliaci si buduju svoje domy, kde budu byvat, ale co potom?

Bohuzial to uvedomenie prislo neskoro a dnes, ked masy bytov zaplavuju trh, vystavba novych nezacina, Poliaci opustaju dokonca aj tie starsie byty a odchadzaju domov - nikto nevie, co bude dalej.
Vlada prichadza s navrhom, zeby odkupila od developerov tie mnozstva bytov a pouzila by ich na soc. byvanie a Irsko sa este spolieha na znacnu mladu generaciu, ktora dorasta kazdy rok a potrebuje byvat.
Ako dlho ale bude trvat, kym dopyt dobehne ponuku - to nikto nevie.


*My, Slovaci, by sme sa mali z toho poucit, ako sa da robit biznis.
V podstate stredna trieda sluzi iba ako motor, na nastartovanie celej vystavby.
Toto uz na Slovensku prebehlo, teraz treba zacat vystavbu pre sirsie masy a obmedzit vystavbu drahsich projektov iba na striktne uspokojovanie dopytu, nemozeme to totiz robit naopak.
Ale najma zo vsetkeho: 
- musime obmedzit zahranicnych developerov a musime prestat s masovou vystavbou. 
- Developeri sa musia vzdat svojich abnormalnych ziskov, tak isto ako stavebne firmy.
- Musi sa zacat s budovanim projektov, ktore si bude moct dovolit co najvacsi pocet ludi.
- Vystavba musi byt pomalsia a musi zamestnat co najvacsi pocet ludi.*

A az vtedy mozeme ten rast znova obnovit a moze trvat aj nasledujucich 20 rokov.


----------



## aquila

milan: ty sa fakt musis nudit ked pises taketo romany. ale v rychlosti, ta kriza stale nedosiahla ciselne ani krizu z 81 resp 87meho.. cize o akej naj krize od 1929 tu hovoris ? staci si pozriet _relevantne_ zdroje.

prave kvoli tomu chujnemu napadu clintona "dom pre kazdeho" a greenspanovej politike 1% p.a. vznikla tato kriza.

ano dom pre kazdeho je komunisticky a utopisticky napad, lebo nie kazdy ma na dom. co je logicke 

posledne 4 vety co si napisal, krasne vyriesil uz trh, tak neviem co sa rozculujes  teda mimo toho, ze zacat stavat komunisticky masovo .. petrzalku uz nikto neodcini, ako aj dalsia vymysli komunistov 

a skoda, ze stat zbytocne zasahuje do trhov nalievanim miliard, ktore sa mohli pouzit na ine rozumnejsie veci.. na zdravotnictvo nie je, ale zrazu na banky vytasia 1,2 biliona.. no fasa .. 

a je jasne, ze to je kvoli nabalovanie produktov.. hlavne mali nechat padnut aj AIG.. len to bolo o tom, ze amici by stratili vplyv vo financiach.. preto si zachranovali banky.. AIG dva dni pred krachom chcela kupit allianz ..


----------



## Sukino

aquila said:


> prave kvoli tomu chujnemu napadu clintona "dom pre kazdeho"


This is much older than Clinton's presidency.
Freddie Mac: founded 1970
Fannie Mae: founded 1938, chartered by Congress in 1968 as a government sponsored enterprise


----------



## aquila

sukino, I know, but the problem was that until bill's administration the mortgage requirements were quite strict ..

during his presidency a special bill was introduced that made it almost impossible for mortgage companies to check the client .. since it was considered as a discrimination.. so the one who applied for a mortgage could write even an imaginary salary ...

moreover interest-only mortgages were widely introduced as well as mortgages on 100+% of the estate value mortgages were allowed .. which means that you would not pay $500 in the first years .. but let’s say $50 only .. 

so let me set this up on an imaginary example in slovakia .. a gypsy guy from lunik IX could easy go to a bank, apply for a mortgage, write in the form that he is earning 100 000 skk /month and took 3 million skk on his flat in lunik IX … and he would actually get this money .. and his mortgage would be taken over by some kind of state agency … and since this mortgage was guaranteed by a public body, it was considered “OK” by financial markets .. this sold easly to other ones .. 

but since the gypsy guy has to pay interest only.. he somehow manages to pay those few hundreds skk from his unemployment rate back .. but one day .. this is over. .. and here the devil’s circle begins .. 

and this is exactly what is milan dreaming about  he want to solve this “home-to-every-*******” illness by applying the very same poison the illness started with


----------



## Strummer

> luxusný segment zrejme zažije kolaps a prudké znižovanie cien," uviedol pre agentúru SITA hovorca HB Reavis Roman Karabelli.


http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4144189/developeri-sa-v-predpovediach-vyvoja-cien-bytov-rozchadzaju.html

:cheers:


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> milan: ty sa fakt musis nudit ked pises taketo romany. ale v rychlosti, ta kriza stale nedosiahla ciselne ani krizu z 81 resp 87meho.. cize o akej naj krize od 1929 tu hovoris ? staci si pozriet _relevantne_ zdroje.


V tom pripade sa vrat z Marsu naspat na Zem, alebo zacni pocuvat spravy a citat noviny.
Ja to porovnanie s 29-tym pocujem z medii 200X denne.





aquila said:


> prave kvoli tomu chujnemu napadu clintona "dom pre kazdeho" a greenspanovej politike 1% p.a. vznikla tato kriza.


Kvoli tomuto chujnemu napadu rastla ekonomika anglosaskych krajin poslednych 20 rokov a predstihla ekonomiku Nemecka a vsetkych ostatnych krajin, ktore svoje ekonomiky drzali na vyrobe.
Kym Nemci manualne pracovali za 4X nizsie mzdy, Amici, Anglicania a Iri bohatli zadarmo.
Kriza nastala az nenazranostou, ked ponuka predstihla dopyt. 





aquila said:


> ano dom pre kazdeho je komunisticky a utopisticky napad, lebo nie kazdy ma na dom. co je logicke .


Komunisticky napad je dom pre kazdeho zadarmo.
Ale dom pre kazdeho, s tridsatrocnou hypotekou, ktoru preplatis o 100% a tym padom do konca svojho zivota zivis bankovy sektor, mi velmi komunisticke nepride. Prave naopak.


----------



## Sukino

aquila said:


> sukino, I know, but the problem was that until bill's administration the mortgage requirements were quite strict ..
> 
> during his presidency a special bill was introduced that made it almost impossible for mortgage companies to check the client .. since it was considered as a discrimination.. so the one who applied for a mortgage could write even an imaginary salary ...
> 
> moreover interest-only mortgages were widely introduced as well as mortgages on 100+% of the estate value mortgages were allowed .. which means that you would not pay $500 in the first years .. but let’s say $50 only ..


Here is an article that paints a different picture:


> *Poor Homeowners, Good Loans*
> By MICHAEL S. BARR and GENE SPERLING
> Published: October 17, 2008
> 
> FOR those who championed a hands-off approach to the supervision of finance, the economic meltdown should have prompted reflection on the value of common-sense regulation. Unfortunately, a growing chorus in conservative circles is trying to shift blame for the current crisis to the poor and the advocates for the poor.
> 
> Here’s their story line: our current problems were caused not by people in high finance and government over the past eight years, but powerful antipoverty groups and the Clinton administration, which through their advocacy for the Community Reinvestment Act and homeownership goals for Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac bullied a Republican Congress and the titans of Wall Street into bringing global finance to its knees.
> 
> There’s only one problem with this story: it isn’t true.
> 
> It is not tenable to suggest that the Community Reinvestment Act, which was enacted more than 30 years ago, suddenly caused an explosion in bad subprime loans from 2002 to 2007. During the 1990s, enforcement under the reinvestment act was strong, prime lending to low-income communities increased and it was done safely. In 2000, a Federal Reserve report found that lending under the act was generally profitable and not overly risky.
> 
> By contrast, in the 2002 to 2007 period, the act’s enforcement was weak and its advocates had little influence with Congress. In 2003, President Bush’s chief thrift regulator — holding a chainsaw in his hands as a prop — boasted of his plans to cut banking regulations, including the scope of the reinvestment act and his enforcement staff, which he carried out over the next two years.
> 
> Instead, the bad subprime loans were predominantly made by financial firms not covered by the act. According to recent Fed data, 75 percent of higher-priced loans during the peak years of the subprime boom were made by independent mortgage firms and bank affiliates that were not covered by the act.
> 
> If the Community Reinvestment Act caused the subprime crisis, it is hard to make sense of why non-covered lenders drove the growth. These subprime lenders were competing with more responsible lending under the act by banks and thrifts. Their loans undid the work of community banks that had been making sound mortgage loans to creditworthy low- and moderate-income borrowers for years.
> 
> The second claim from advocates of deregulation is that the roots of the current crisis lie in efforts to encourage Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac to do more to help low- and moderate-income homeowners. The assertion is that Democrats encouraged financial recklessness by insisting that Fannie and Freddie fulfill their congressionally mandated public purposes by expanding access to home mortgage loans to non-creditworthy borrowers. But again, the argument is not supported by the facts.
> 
> The Clinton administration explicitly discouraged Fannie and Freddie from buying predatory subprime loans. A report on predatory lending in 2000 from a task force formed by the Treasury Department and the Department of Housing and Urban Development called for Congress to enact legislation to “prohibit the purchase by each of these entities of predatory loans.”
> 
> Furthermore, Treasury Secretary Lawrence Summers and Gary Gensler, an undersecretary of the Treasury, were severely criticized by the Republican Congress in 1999 and 2000 when they called for reforms to address the systemic risk from Fannie and Freddie and to reconsider their government line of credit. When the Clinton administration left office, the two mortgage firms were still bit players in the subprime market.
> 
> The subprime boom was led by investment banks and mortgage brokers, not by government-sponsored enterprises. Fannie and Freddie became unhinged in the middle of this decade when they tried to play catch-up. Their shareholders and managers pushed them to recover the securitization market share they had lost to unregulated investment banks getting absurd AAA ratings for packaging subprime dross. From 2005 to 2008, Fannie Mae purchased or guaranteed $270 billion in loans to risky borrowers — triple the amount in all its earlier years combined. That was a serious mistake in risk management, but it was not driven by the desire to fulfill affordable housing goals set in the 1990s or by the Community Reinvestment Act.
> 
> There are many lessons to learn from the financial meltdown. Chief among them is to beware the reckless spending, conflicts of interest and opaque practices of those seeking high profits. But it is a serious mistake to attribute any of our troubles to consumer protection laws and the actions of those in the nonprofit community with a history of promoting responsible lending to families of moderate incomes.
> 
> _Michael S. Barr, a professor of law at the University of Michigan, and Gene Sperling, the national economic adviser to President Bill Clinton from 1997 to 2001, are senior fellows at the Center for American Progress._


----------



## aquila

milan11 said:


> V tom pripade sa vrat z Marsu naspat na Zem, alebo zacni pocuvat spravy a citat noviny.
> Ja to porovnanie s 29-tym pocujem z medii 200X denne.


a ked pocujes 200x denne, ze ariel je lepsi ako bezny praci prostrediedok, tak tomu tiez veris ? 

joj, to ze kopu ludi ma moc kratku pamat a riadia sa heslom "zachovajte" paniku, a nemaju paru  opakujem, pozri si seriozne ekonomicke vystupy, uz aj na takom "bulvarnom" cnn money .. nieto este economist alebo FT ..

clovece, vsak indexy su este neni ani na urovni roku 2002, nieto este roku 1987, kedy to padli indexy na uroven 60tych rokov ! 

ked vsetkemu takto veris z mainstream medii, si pekne manipulovatelny 



milan11 said:


> Kvoli tomuto chujnemu napadu rastla ekonomika anglosaskych krajin poslednych 20 rokov a predstihla ekonomiku Nemecka a vsetkych ostatnych krajin, ktore svoje ekonomiky drzali na vyrobe.
> Kym Nemci manualne pracovali za 4X nizsie mzdy, Amici, Anglicania a Iri bohatli zadarmo.
> Kriza nastala az nenazranostou, ked ponuka predstihla dopyt.


heh, tak na tomto som sa zasmial  zase si cucikas data z prstika ca ?

ako potom vysvetlis ze priemerny zarobok nemeckej domacnosti PO zdaneni je 15 554 euro a 13 763 euro ? 

sa prebud  

a tou poslednou vetou som sa fakt zasmial ) vies, prezradim ti jedno tajomstvo, vola sa to trh, ponuka a dopyt a nema to nic s nenazranostou  skusali pokial to ide. boli by hlupaci, keby to neskusali 

preco nemecka ekonomika bude mat v tychto "Problematickych" casoch len pokles rastu, ale USA budu mat najvacsi pokles od roku 2002 ?  mozno preto, ze nemecko je najvacsi exporter na svete a za ich pracosu fyzicke statky a hodnoty  

a ako vidis, amici, briti a aj iri virtualne brutaaaalne zbohatli .. ale teraz im den co den "miznu" miliardy z majetku a aj z dochodkov :lol:

opytaj sa brita, ci ira ci by menil s nemeckym dochodcom 



milan11 said:


> Komunisticky napad je dom pre kazdeho zadarmo.
> Ale dom pre kazdeho, s tridsatrocnou hypotekou, ktoru preplatis o 100% a tym padom do konca svojho zivota zivis bankovy sektor, mi velmi komunisticke nepride. Prave naopak.


pokial nezacne zasahovat stat, neponuka hypoteku za 1% p.a., neponuka interest-only hypoteky, neda kazdemu loosrovi hypoteku .. to je minimalne socanske.. a vzdy to bohuzial zatial stredna trieda ...


----------



## hurahura

*Realitná bublinka v Bulharsku už fučí*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/realitna-bublinka-v-bulharsku-uz-fuci/147078.html

Ceny bytov v najväčších mestách Bulharska klesajú. Podľa viacerých realitných serverov, na ktoré sa odvoláva denník Dnevnik, priemerné predajné ceny nových aj starších bytov klesli zhruba o 7 až 10 %.

Pokles v hlavnom meste Sofii dosiahol takmer 8 % a priemerný štvorec bytu tam donedávna stál 1 100 eur. Najväčší pokles bol zaznamenaný v druhom najväčšom meste Plovdive, takmer 10 %. Podľa bulharskej tlačovej agentúry BTA ceny bytov v Perniku, priemyselnom meste 30 kilometrov od Sofie, klesli len za ostatný mesiac o 10 %. 

dokonca roka aj u nas to tak bude :lol:


----------



## carbonkid

hurahura said:


> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/realitna-bublinka-v-bulharsku-uz-fuci/147078.html
> 
> Ceny bytov v najväčších mestách Bulharska klesajú. Podľa viacerých realitných serverov, na ktoré sa odvoláva denník Dnevnik, priemerné predajné ceny nových aj starších bytov klesli zhruba o 7 až 10 %.
> 
> Pokles v hlavnom meste Sofii dosiahol takmer 8 % a priemerný štvorec bytu tam donedávna stál 1 100 eur. Najväčší pokles bol zaznamenaný v druhom najväčšom meste Plovdive, takmer 10 %. Podľa bulharskej tlačovej agentúry BTA ceny bytov v Perniku, priemyselnom meste 30 kilometrov od Sofie, klesli len za ostatný mesiac o 10 %.
> 
> dokonca roka aj u nas to tak bude :lol:


...toto ma udivuje neskutocne 

...ceny padnu o 7-10 % a uz sa pise o prasknuti bubliny...to ze predtym nehnutelnosti zdrazeli o 100 a viac % uz ludom nejak unika...

konkretny priklad: ORCO zlacnilo parkville o 10%...hura huraaa praskla realitna bublina ze?! 

to ze sa predtym stalo toto:



> Realitná spoločnosť Orco zvýšila ceny bytov vo svojom projekte Parkville na bratislavskej Kolibe. Potvrdil to obchodný riaditeľ Orco Slovakia John Sharpe. Ceny sa teraz podľa podlažia a orientácie na svetovú stranu pohybujú od 120 do 155-tisíc Sk/m2 s DPH. Predaj sa začal na úrovni zhruba 93-tisíc Sk.


...je tym co pisu a diskutuju o praskani bublin uz akosi jedno 

fakticky sa neviem dockat tych dni ked sa budu predavat byty za polovicne ceny...a ceny prenajmov kancelarii klesnu o 70-100 %...achjo  uz nech mame 30ty februar...


----------



## default

Ja by som povedal ze staci trosku aj citat, nie sa len chytat slovicok a podho do bezhlaveho boja za svoju pravdu. Pokial viem, citovany clanok nehovori o prasknuti bubliny, ale o jej praskani, alebo teda fucani.


----------



## Strummer

carbonkid, iba jednu poznamku: problem je v tom, ze cely system cien nehnutelnosti, hypotek, investicii do vystavby atd...bol (v USA, Irsku, na Slovensku, aj vsade inde) postaveny na predpoklade neustaleho rastu cien nehnutelnosti. mechanizmus bol uz niekolkokrat aj tu vysvetleny, nebudem ho opakovat. v skratke len tak, ze vsetci, od developera az po konecneho kupca sa zadlzili, pricom tento dlh mal byt splateny buducim rastom. ak tento rast nenastane, alebo nastane pokles, cely system sa zasekne a zacne padat (ako pyramidova hra). preto AKYKOLVEK maly pokles je priznakom vaznej krizy.

chapes? nemozes argumentovat predoslym rastom cien, pretoze ten bol len virtualny, podlozeny predpokladom buduceho rastu. akonahle skonci rast, spirala sa zacne tocit smerom nadol, a toho sme prave teraz svedkami. nikto (ani ja ani milan11) netvrdi, ze ceny padnu zo dna na den o 50%, a nechapem preco nam taketo tvrdenia stale podsuvas. pokles bude pomaly, avsak dlhodoby a konstantny, az kym nedojde k vyrovnaniu s urovnou prijmov moznych zaujemcov o nehnutelnosti, pretoze peniaze na dlh uz nebudu k dispozicii. to je vsetko.


----------



## default

*Finančná kríza stlačí ceny bytov*



> Ceny bytov na Slovensku permanentne stúpali už od začiatku desaťročia. Zlom nastal na jar tohto roku, keď dosiahli svoj vrchol a pomaly začali klesať. Byty zlacneli o niekoľko stotisíc korún, väčšie v hlavnom meste možno kúpiť aj o vyše pol milióna lacnejšie ako na začiatku roka. Dôvodom je *slabý dopyt*. "Predáva sa len minimálne,“ konštatuje Martin Valušek z realitnej spoločnosti Graft.





> Podľa viceprezidenta Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska Zena Kezmana si najmä individuálni predajcovia často neuvedomujú, že dnes už byt nepredajú za tú istú sumu ako pred rokom. Preto sú mnohé ceny nadhodnotené a trh stagnuje.
> 
> Dosahy krízy už cítiť aj u nás, okrem starých bytov sa pomaly začínajú objavovať aj rôzne zľavy developerov a dá sa očakávať čoraz tvrdší konkurenčný a cenový boj o zákazníka.





> A situácia sa môže ešte pritvrdiť, odhadujú odborníci. "Banky sa vo vzťahu k developerom, ale aj ďalším firmám z iných sektorov, správajú panicky. Banky si dnes nielenže nepožičiavajú peniaze navzájom, ale ani klientom. Je len otázkou času, kedy firmy, ktoré bežne používajú úvery, vrátane developerov, začnú mať problémy splácať úvery,“ povedal predseda predstavenstva developerskej skupiny HB Reavis Ivan Valent v rozhovore pre HN.


----------



## hurahura

carbonkid said:


> ...toto ma udivuje neskutocne
> 
> ...hura huraaa praskla realitna bublina ze?!
> .


Carbonkid, je len pastujem clanky z novin, ktore sa tykaju temy tohto threadu
tak isto som sem pastol clanky, ktore hovoria o opaku.
Nie je to moj vlastny nazor, ale prebraty clanok z novin, ktory ale hovori, ze 

BUBLINA FUCI..... /nie, ze praskla/ a nie v Bratislave ale v Bulharsku

tak sa upokoj.


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> preto AKYKOLVEK maly pokles je priznakom vaznej krizy.


v roku 2004 ked sme vstupili do EU od leta do jesene padli byty o 20% behom 3ch mesiacov.. co to bolo za vaznu krizu ? please elaborate 



Strummer said:


> chapes? nemozes argumentovat predoslym rastom cien, pretoze ten bol len virtualny





Strummer said:


> hovor o tom virtualnom raste tym co za to zaplatili :lol:
> pokles bude pomaly, avsak dlhodoby a konstantny, az kym nedojde k vyrovnaniu s urovnou prijmov moznych zaujemcov o nehnutelnosti, pretoze peniaze na dlh uz nebudu k dispozicii. to je vsetko.


peniaze na dlh su k dispozicii aj teraz  co myslite, ze je koniec sveta ci co ?a kam budu klesat tie ceny ? ako pisal milan trojizbak za milion pri novostavbe ? wake up boys 

btw. v US v septembri sa "prekvapujuco" predalo viac nehnutelnosti ako v auguste .. co mi na to poviete ?


----------



## default

aquila said:


> btw. v US v septembri sa "prekvapujuco" predalo viac nehnutelnosti ako v auguste .. co mi na to poviete ?


...ze my sme na Slovensku, a nakupovat sa zacne az vtedy, ked to padne podobnym sposobom ako v US. Zatial sme len v prvej tretine kopca smerom dole.


----------



## quama

milan11 said:


> @quama, pri vsetkej ucte, nechci odo mna, aby som tomuto uveril.


v takej Bratislave, kde je vela SZCO tomu mozes verit. Mozno to neplati otrocky na cele Slovensko, ale BA bude urcite realne inde ako su verejne statisticke udaje. Mimochodom trviva vacsina SZCO sa pohybuje par tisic v ciernich cislach, takze statisticky vykazuju minimalnu mzdu. Chapes, roky ziju z minimalnej mzdy a aj tak dalej podnikaju...


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) vobec si moj post nepochopil.
- sleduj, prosim ta, dokladnejsie, o com pisem

Ja som nehovoril o vystavbe 100 000 bytov naraz, ale v dlhsom casovom obdobi.
Znovu si potvrdil nasu slovensku mentalitu - automaticky si zacal rozmyslat - hned a naraz a nezaujima ma, co bude zajtra.

Okrem toho myslienka mojho postu bola uplne inde.
Stavat, postupne, zamestnavat stavbou co najvacsi pocet ludi na co najdlhsie obdobie, aby ti ludia mali stale pracu a prijmi a aby tym vytvarali nove pracovne miesta a vyssi pocet ludi, ktori by si tie byty mohli dovolit.

Aby sa toto vetko uskutocnilo, potrebujes dopyt po bytoch, ktory na Slovensku je obrovsky. 
Bohuzial nie za tie ceny, ktore momentalne su.


----------



## default

Vysvetlite mi prosim jednu vec. Ked je tu tak vela sedej ekonomiky a realne mzdy ovela vyssie ako statistiky, v situacii ked kazdy druhy Slovak a kazdy jeden Bratislavcan schovava po vreckach nezdanene miliony, ako je mozne, ze sa uz rok nic nepredava, preco tak skvela investicia ako nehnutelnosti kazdym mesiacom spustaju statisice zo svojej ceny a preco ti developeri davaju zlavy v desiatkach percent?
Mne to nejak nejde do hlavy. Kde je hacik? Moze mi to niekto po lopate vysvetlit?


----------



## milan11

Default, to su veci, ktore podaktorym len tazko vysvetlis.
Cierna ekonomika je sucastou kazdeho statu, ale quama to s tou na Slovensku ale znacne prehana.
Ono totiz najvacsie prijmi z ciernej ekonomiky sa aj tak peru cez rozne pracky penazi a dostavaju sa legalne do obehu.

A ten pocet uplatkov je v porovnani s celou ekonomikou uplne zanedbatelny.
To mnozstvo penazi z uplatkov sluzi skor na privilepsenie si, je malo az takych uplatkov, aby si za ne niekto mohol kupit byt.
A aj to nie je pravidlom, ze si za ten uplatok kupi prave byt.


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan, ale to co hovoris je tiez nezmysel, ziadny podnik na trhu by pri takejto retorike neprezil a to nielen na sk, ale v akejkolvek trhovej ekonomike. Ono totiz existuje aj konkurencia, a ked budem stavat s 20% ziskom a konkurencia so 100%, tak kto sa rychlejsie rozvinie, ja, alebo oni? Kto skor zaberie vacsi podiel na trhu, ja, ci oni? Za dalsie, ani v najmensom nechapem logiku znizenia cien, ked predam s napr 100% profitom produkt este pred tym, ako som ho zacal vyrabat...?Takto rozmysla kazdy, je jedno ci to je Jano na Slovensku, alebo George v USA, ci Hans v Nemecku. A je jedno, ci to su nehnutelosti, klobasy, ci elektronika. A samozrejme, akonahle sa uspokoji dopyt a pocitim pokles zaujmu o vyrobok, tak az potom znizim ceny. Pozri sa napriklad na ropu, akonahle ju kupuju, tak cena ide hore a nikto pri tom nemoralizuje, akonahle je mensi zaujem, tak cena ide dole.


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> milan, ale to co hovoris je tiez nezmysel, ziadny podnik na trhu by pri takejto retorike neprezil a to nielen na sk, ale v akejkolvek trhovej ekonomike. Ono totiz existuje aj konkurencia, a ked budem stavat s 20% ziskom a konkurencia so 100%, tak kto sa rychlejsie rozvinie, ja, alebo oni? Kto skor zaberie vacsi podiel na trhu, ja, ci oni? Za dalsie, ani v najmensom nechapem logiku znizenia cien, ked predam s napr 100% profitom produkt este pred tym, ako som ho zacal vyrabat...?Takto rozmysla kazdy, je jedno ci to je Jano na Slovensku, alebo George v USA, ci Hans v Nemecku. A je jedno, ci to su nehnutelosti, klobasy, ci elektronika. A samozrejme, akonahle sa uspokoji dopyt a pocitim pokles zaujmu o vyrobok, tak az potom znizim ceny. Pozri sa napriklad na ropu, akonahle ju kupuju, tak cena ide hore a nikto pri tom nemoralizuje, akonahle je mensi zaujem, tak cena ide dole.


:lol: Hipi(sk), tento tvoj post som si dokonca quotnul.

Vyhlasujem ta za uplneho Slovaka telom aj dusou aj myslenim.
Ano, ty ked budes stavat so 100% profitom, sa rychlejsie rozvinies ako ja, ktori bude stavat s 20% profitom.
Hipi(sk), ak sa bavime o profite iba na zaklade cien bytov a marzi, tak si vyhlasil najvacsiu sprostost tohto storocia.

Pretoze ak postavime rovnake projekty za rovnake naklady a ja si dam marzu 20% a ty 100% tak ti garantujem jedno.
Ze ty nepredas ani jeden byt. 

Hipi(sk) ak si developer, tak Boh ochranuj nasu krajinu. 
To bol iba joke. 

Smutne je, ze tvoje myslenie je myslenim vacsiny Slovenska a preto nam stale zostane iba ta manualna praca.


----------



## hipi(sk)

default, nikto nehovori, ze ma kazdy doma v pancuche milion korun. Ale tiez never staitstikam o priemernej mzde. Vela ludi robi fusky, zivnostnici su pred statom najvacsi chudaci s minimalnymi prijmami, pricom realita je uplne ina. 
Pokles zaujmu o byty si ja subjektivne vysvetlujem kombinaciou viacerych javov.
- pokles zaujmu, na jednej strane spekulanti (medzi nich som patril aj ja - predal som v aprili08 v hodine 12tej) uz nemaju motivaciu nakupovat, naopak maju motivaciu predavat a zbavovat sa svojich "aktiv" kym este maju hodnotu, na druhej strane postupne nasytenie trhu, urcita vrstva obyvatelstva, ktora na to mala sa jednoducho minula. Ceny pojdu dole, kym si byty postupne nebudu moct dovolit dalsi v "rebricku", cely proces prebieha samozrejme priebezne a nie skokovo. 
-zvysenie ponuky, na jednej strane spekulanti, ktori maju motivaciu zbavit sa "aktiv", na druhej strane zvysujuca sa aktivita developerov a tym padom aj ponuka novostavieb...
-urcity podiel ma aj "panika" na trhu, hroziaca kriza, banky zhorsili podmienky nielen pre developerov(ti maju tlak na ziskanie hotovosti, preto su viac nuteni znizovat ceny ako predtym), ale aj pre hypoteky. 
-pri klesajucom trende kupci vyckavaju, nakupna panika, kedy sli ceny hore sa pominula

Urcite je faktorov viac, ale toto su tie hlavne, ktore si ja uvedomujem


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan11 said:


> :lol: Hipi(sk), tento tvoj post som si dokonca quotnul.
> 
> Vyhlasujem ta za uplneho Slovaka telom aj dusou aj myslenim.
> Ano, ty ked budes stavat so 100% profitom, sa rychlejsie rozvinies ako ja, ktori bude stavat s 20% profitom.
> Hipi(sk), ak sa bavime o profite iba na zaklade cien bytov a marzi, tak si vyhlasil najvacsiu sprostost tohto storocia.
> 
> Pretoze ak postavime rovnake projekty za rovnake naklady a ja si dam marzu 20% a ty 100% tak ti garantujem jedno.
> Ze ty nepredas ani jeden byt.
> 
> Hipi(sk) ak si developer, tak Boh ochranuj nasu krajinu.
> To bol iba joke.
> 
> Smutne je, ze tvoje myslenie je myslenim vacsiny Slovenska a preto nam stale zostane iba ta manualna praca.



milan preboha, ty nechapes, aka bola pred pol rokom situacia na trhu? Pred pol rokom by sme obaja postavili hypoteticky kazdy rovnaky dom vedla seba. ty by si za jeden m2 pytal 30 000 a ja 60 000. Ty by si predal okamzite v ten den cely barak, tvoja ponuka by sa minula, potom by som prisiel na radu ja, predal by som cely dom do tyzdna. Ja by som zarobil 100mil a ty 10mil. Ja by som mohol dalej stavat 3 domy, ty len jeden(nemal by si kapital), na ktorom by si zarobil 10mil a ja uz 300mil.


----------



## milan11

Inac Hipi(sk), mas to presne to iste ako s nizkorozpoctovymi aerolinkami.

Ked neexistovali, lietanie bolo vysadou bohatsich ludi a mohol si h dovolit malokto a lietalo sa malokedy. Vyrabalo sa malo lietadiel, ludia ovela menej cestovali, menej pouzivali letiska, taxiky, hotely, restauracie, bolo menej turistov, menej penazi.

A poviem priklad, letectvo vytvorilo 1 miliardu € HDP celosvetovo rocne.

Nastupon low-cost laerolinii sa pocet ludi, ktori cestuju lietadlom zniekolkostonasobil.
Lieta kazdy, niekolkokrat do roka, letiska su plne a bohatnu, tak isto ako taxiky, hotely, restauracie, turisticky priemysel a vsetci okolo.

A znova priklad - letectvo tvori 500 bilionov € celosvetovo HDP rocne.

A to vsetko sa dosiahlo jedinym, zlacnenim leteniek a tym padom vytvorenim vacsieho dopytu.

Rozumies uz konecne tvorbe penazi?


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> milan preboha, ty nechapes, aka bola pred pol rokom situacia na trhu? Pred pol rokom by sme obaja postavili hypoteticky kazdy rovnaky dom vedla seba. ty by si za jeden m2 pytal 30 000 a ja 60 000. Ty by si predal okamzite v ten den cely barak, tvoja ponuka by sa minula, potom by som prisiel na radu ja, predal by som cely dom do tyzdna. Ja by som zarobil 100mil a ty 10mil. Ja by som mohol dalej stavat 3 domy, ty len jeden(nemal by si kapital), na ktorom by si zarobil 10mil a ja uz 300mil.



Nie Hipi(sk), obavam sa, ze to nechapes ty.
Tvoj dom by totiz nikto nekupil, pretoze ja by som uz staval dalsich 10 domov, a ty by si stale cakal na predaj toho svojho.


----------



## p182

milan11 said:


> :lol: Hipi(sk), tento tvoj post som si dokonca quotnul.
> 
> Vyhlasujem ta za uplneho Slovaka telom aj dusou aj myslenim.
> Ano, ty ked budes stavat so 100% profitom, sa rychlejsie rozvinies ako ja, ktori bude stavat s 20% profitom.
> Hipi(sk), ak sa bavime o profite iba na zaklade cien bytov a marzi, tak si vyhlasil najvacsiu sprostost tohto storocia.
> 
> Pretoze ak postavime rovnake projekty za rovnake naklady a ja si dam marzu 20% a ty 100% tak ti garantujem jedno.
> Ze ty nepredas ani jeden byt.
> 
> Hipi(sk) ak si developer, tak Boh ochranuj nasu krajinu.
> To bol iba joke.
> 
> Smutne je, ze tvoje myslenie je myslenim vacsiny Slovenska a preto nam stale zostane iba ta manualna praca.


Hipi, Milan11 ma pravdu.
Ak su na trhu hraci z rovnakym tovarom a ty si das 100% marzu, zatial co ten druhy 20% je jasne ze to mozes zabalit. Tu nie je co riesit. To mas ako nase babky demokratky, ktore prejdu cele mesto aby kupili maslo o 1 sk lacnejsie


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan11, p182: milan by postavil znovu 1 dom, pretoze by som chcel vediet, odkial by vzal peniaze na projekt s 10 domami, keby predaval s 20% marzou. A chcel by som vidiet banku, ktora by bez zabezpeky dala financovanie na 10 domov milanovi, ked polozi na drevo maximalne tak 1% z hodnoty vystavby projektu.


----------



## milan11

milan11 said:


> Nie Hipi(sk), obavam sa, ze to nechapes ty.
> Tvoj dom by totiz nikto nekupil, pretoze ja by som uz staval dalsich 10 domov, a ty by si stale cakal na predaj toho svojho.



A Hipi(sk), quotnem tu este sam seba:

Tym, zeby som staval dalsich 10 domov, dal by som pracu dalsim 100 ludom, tym padom by som vytvoril dalsich 100 potencialnych zakaznikov na kupu dalsich 100 domov.

A ty by si este stale cakal na predaj toho svojho.


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> milan11, p182: milan by postavil znovu 1 dom, pretoze by som chcel vediet, odkial by vzal peniaze na projekt s 10 domami, keby predaval s 20% marzou. A chcel by som vidiet banku, ktora by bez zabezpeky dala financovanie na 10 domov milanovi, ked polozi na drevo maximalne tak 1% z hodnoty vystavby projektu.



Banka ti prefinancuje aj 100%, ak by mala istotu, ze sa tie domy predaju.
Hipi(sk), uz nie je komunizmus, penazi je na svete ako dreva, problemom su vhodne projekty a zhodnocovanie tych penazi. Nazyva sa to investicie.


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> default, nikto nehovori, ze ma kazdy doma v pancuche milion korun. Ale tiez never staitstikam o priemernej mzde. Vela ludi robi fusky, zivnostnici su pred statom najvacsi chudaci s minimalnymi prijmami, pricom realita je uplne ina.
> Pokles zaujmu o byty si ja subjektivne vysvetlujem kombinaciou viacerych javov.
> - pokles zaujmu, na jednej strane spekulanti (medzi nich som patril aj ja - predal som v aprili08 v hodine 12tej) uz nemaju motivaciu nakupovat, naopak maju motivaciu predavat a zbavovat sa svojich "aktiv" kym este maju hodnotu, na druhej strane postupne nasytenie trhu, urcita vrstva obyvatelstva, ktora na to mala sa jednoducho minula. Ceny pojdu dole, kym si byty postupne nebudu moct dovolit dalsi v "rebricku", cely proces prebieha samozrejme priebezne a nie skokovo.
> -zvysenie ponuky, na jednej strane spekulanti, ktori maju motivaciu zbavit sa "aktiv", na druhej strane zvysujuca sa aktivita developerov a tym padom aj ponuka novostavieb...
> -urcity podiel ma aj "panika" na trhu, hroziaca kriza, banky zhorsili podmienky nielen pre developerov(ti maju tlak na ziskanie hotovosti, preto su viac nuteni znizovat ceny ako predtym), ale aj pre hypoteky.
> -pri klesajucom trende kupci vyckavaju, nakupna panika, kedy sli ceny hore sa pominula
> 
> Urcite je faktorov viac, ale toto su tie hlavne, ktore si ja uvedomujem



Hipi(sk) inac velmi dobre zhodnotenie momentalnej situacie.


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan, takze ak to dobre chapem, tak si to predstavujes tak, ze rovno postavis 20 projektov typu trinity v jednom case a das to do ponuky ak to dobre chapem. A isto nebudes mat problem s know how opetrovat s 20 projektami naraz (to co sa ini ucia cele roky, to firma milan zvladne okamzite) , nebudes mat problemy najat uz zaucenych ludi od sekretariek cez architektov, statikov, projektantov az po managerov a samozrejme ich aj zafinancovat(zo svojho na toto ti banka prachy neda) , samozrejme nebudes mat problem s priestormi pre kvanta kapacit, nebudes mat problemy najst stavebne firmy(ini maju, milan mat nebude) atd atd atd atd... 
Na margo toho, aj komunizmus vyzera na papieri perfektne, ale v praxi sa zosype. 
Ano, davam ti za pravdu, ak toto vsetko zvladnes a prides s takouto ponukou, ktora by vycerpala trh na jeden sup, tak ano, mas sancu pan superman. 

"Tym, zeby som staval dalsich 10 domov, dal by som pracu dalsim 100 ludom, tym padom by som vytvoril dalsich 100 potencialnych zakaznikov na kupu dalsich 100 domov." 

bez invektiv, na tuto vetu ti budem oponovat inac. Si si vedomy, ze by si touto vetou vytvoril ekonomicke perpektum mobile? To sa este nikomu nepodarilo!


----------



## milan11

Inac Hipi(sk) sorry za trosku uletene odpovede.
Snazim sa momentalne robit 3 veci naraz - rozpocty, papiere a este aj tuto diskusiu.

Co som sa ti snazil povedat:

preto to porovnavanie s priemernou mzdou, lebo ta odzrkadluje realnu kupyschopnost a tym padom realny dopyt.

Predrazenim cien bytov sa ale tento dopyt obmedzil na minimum, preto teraz ta stagnacia.

Moje ostatne posty mali vypovedat, preco je dolezite pokryvat ten dopyt co najvacsi.  :cheers:


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> milan, takze ak to dobre chapem, tak si to predstavujes tak, ze rovno postavis 20 projektov typu trinity v jednom case a das to do ponuky ak to dobre chapem. A isto nebudes mat problem s know how opetrovat s 20 projektami naraz (to co sa ini ucia cele roky, to firma milan zvladne okamzite) , nebudes mat problemy najat uz zaucenych ludi od sekretariek cez architektov, statikov, projektantov az po managerov a samozrejme ich aj zafinancovat(zo svojho na toto ti banka prachy neda) , samozrejme nebudes mat problem s priestormi pre kvanta kapacit, nebudes mat problemy najst stavebne firmy(ini maju, milan mat nebude) atd atd atd atd...
> Na margo toho, aj komunizmus vyzera na papieri perfektne, ale v praxi sa zosype.
> Ano, davam ti za pravdu, ak toto vsetko zvladnes a prides s takouto ponukou, ktora by vycerpala trh na jeden sup, tak ano, mas sancu pan superman.


Nie, nepochopil si to.
Znova opakujem, ze tu hovorim o postupnej dlhocasovej vystavbe na zaklade realneho, co najsirsieho dopytu, pri ktorej ta vystavba bude dalej generovat dalsi dopyt.







hipi(sk) said:


> "Tym, zeby som staval dalsich 10 domov, dal by som pracu dalsim 100 ludom, tym padom by som vytvoril dalsich 100 potencialnych zakaznikov na kupu dalsich 100 domov."
> 
> bez invektiv, na tuto vetu ti budem oponovat inac. Si si vedomy, ze by si touto vetou vytvoril ekonomicke perpektum mobile? To sa este nikomu nepodarilo!


Nie, nejde o ekonomicke perpetum mobile, ale o pyramidovu hru, ktorej dosledky momentalne vidis na celom svete, pretoze sa dopyt uz uplne vycerpal.
V Dubline je momentalne 50 000 volnych bytov, cakajucich na kupcov, ktori uz nie su.
Dalej je tu 300 000 emigrantov(oficialne), ktory byvaju v dalsich domoch a bytoch a kedze prichadzaju o pracu, vracaju sa domov.
Tym padom sa uvolnuju na trh dalsie tisicky bytov.

Preto tvrdim, ze tato kriza bude trvat ovela dlhsie, kym sa nenajde dalsia pyramidova hra.
Za jednu z dalsich moznych povazujem turizmus.


----------



## Strummer

hipi(sk), ved ti to vysvetlujem, citas to vobec? ano, v predoslych rokoch sa byty za tieto ceny predavali, dopyt existoval. zamysli sa ale nad tym, AKY to bol dopyt. zahranicni spekulativni "investori", domaci spekulativni "investori", a normalni ludia, ktori si ale na kupu brali extremne hypoteky, inak by prostriedky na kupu nikdy nemali.

to vsetko su faktory, ktore su v priamom rozpore s tymi trhovymi teoriami ktore uvadzas, a keby si ich skutocne poznal, tak by si to vedel aj sam.

koniec-koncov, o tom, ze mam pravdu svedci aj to, ze dopyt sa zastavil presne v momente, ked skoncila moznost jednoducheho uverovania. keby tu ludia realne mali peniaze na nakup bytov za tieto ceny (alebo aspon dost na to, aby vedeli financovat trebars 30-50% a zvysok z uveru), tak by nedoslo az k takemu prudkemu stopu. to, ze k nemu doslo nasvedcuje, ze cely tento rast bol len virtualny.


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan davam ti za pravdu v tom, ze sa da hrubo dedukovat urcita , nazval by som to "hranicna miera ceny idealneho trhu" podla priemernej mzdy, respektive kupyschopnosti (tusim je to ta PPP, to vies, nemam ekonomicke vzdelanie). Ale operovat sa s tymto cislom podla mna neda naisto, skor sa da pouzit iba ako 1 fakt z dalsich x faktov pri vytvarani odhadov o buducom smerovani realitneho trhu. 
Mozno nasa komunikacia vyzerala ostro, ale mne dost pomohla, koniec koncom, clovek si vyvija svoje nazory hlavne pomocou komunikacie.....dik za nu


----------



## Strummer

default said:


> Mimoriadne dobry a poucny clanok z eProfitu


celkom zabavne, ako sa clanky v mediach otocili o 180 stupnov v priebehu zopar mesiacov. aj ked Trendu treba uznat, ze priznali bublinu uz marci, ked sa take Sme este vznasalo na vlnach fantazie :lol:


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> kapibara, nesuhlasim, ak si na trhu, kde by sa ti projekt rozpredal ako teple rozky aj so 100% marzou, tak neni dovod znizovat. Takymto trhom bol sk trh pred pol rokom a dozadu. Taketo spravanie je vo vsetkych sferach trhu, nielen v nehnutelnostiach. Napriklad firma ESET ma z kazdeho dolara predaja zisk 66 centov. Ideme ich obvinit, ze su nenazrani zlodeji? Vsak to je 200% profit!



Hipi(sk), neuraz sa na mna, ale ty absolutne, ale absolutne nerozumies trhom ani tvorbe penazi.
A takmer urcite viem, ze nepodnikas, ani si nikdy nepodnikal, a ani nikdy nebudes.
Este raz ta poprosim, neuraz sa na mna, ale ludi s tvojim myslenim by mali izolovat mimo spolocnosti.


Podla teba, treba radsej vyrabat ovela menej chleba, ale radsej ho predavat za 10 000Sk za kus a iba ludom, ktori si ho mozu dovolit.
Ved trh to absorbuje a ty dosiahnes krasny niekolkotisic percentny profit.
Alebo by si vyrabal auta iba za sto milionov za kus a predaval ho tym, ktori na to maju.
A nizkorozpoctove aerolinky musia byt podla teba donebavolajuca sprostost.
A co tak pytat za jedno pivo tisic korun, alebo za zuvacku 1 500 korun.
Ved trh to absorbuje a kupi si to len ten, ktory na to ma.

Ak by sa tento svet riadil tvojou logikou, tak je tu 90% nezamstnanost a ludia by este stale zili v korunach stromov.
Vlastne si to ani neviem predstavit, to, co chces ty zaviest by totiz viedlo k niekolkomiliardovej inflacii v priebehu tyzdna.


Precitaj si toto, potrebujes to:
http://blogy.etrend.sk/peter-kremsky/kriza-chamtivostnej-ekonomiky/149517.html


----------



## milan11

@Kapibara,
pred tvojim znamym si davam klobuk dolu.

Keby boli na Slovensku developeri ako on, tak 10% rocny rast HDP Slovenska by sme zazivali nasledujucich 20 rokov a nezamestnanost by bola na Slovensku neznamy pojem.

Bohuzial, my tu mame Hipi-rozmyslajucich ludi.
Takze jedine co vieme, to je zakricat Hurrraaaa, rychlo postavit betonove monstrum, co najvyssie a najsirsie, aby tam voslo co najviac bytov, cestou este zvalime historicku budovu, ktora nam stoji v ceste a navysime tento projekt este o dalsich dvadsat poschodi, za pokutu 1.5 mil. korun a ked budeme predavat, ceny budeme dvihat postupne, po kazdych desiatich predanych bytoch, az kym ludia prestanu nase byty kupovat a my sa zacneme cudovat, preco to zrazu stoji, preco je u nas znova 20% nezamestnanost, preco ti hlupi ludia od nas tie byty nekupuju, takze to zvalime rychlo na celosvetovu krizu.
Byty samozrejme nezlacnime ani bohovi, o zisk nas predsa nesmie nikto pripravit.


----------



## fukottt

*milan11*

ked som dobre pochopil tuto diskusiu,tak pracujes v irsku a nadavas na to, aki su slovaci sprosti a nenazrani.
ako potom vidis sprostost irov,tamojsi rast cien nehnutelnosti, pocet nepredanych bytov atd. hlavne v pomere k slovenskej realite,kde je nepredanych bytov fakt zopar a ked padnu ceny o cca 20-30% ,tak sa zrejme bez vacsich problemov predaju.:cheers:


----------



## milan11

fukottt said:


> ked som dobre pochopil tuto diskusiu,tak pracujes v irsku a nadavas na to, aki su slovaci sprosti a nenazrani.
> ako potom vidis sprostost irov,tamojsi rast cien nehnutelnosti, pocet nepredanych bytov atd. hlavne v pomere k slovenskej realite,kde je nepredanych bytov fakt zopar a ked padnu ceny o cca 20-30% ,tak sa zrejme bez vacsich problemov predaju.:cheers:




Fukottt, Iri taktiez doplatili na svoju chamtivost, ked 4 mil. krajina stavala rocne 50-70 000 domov a bytov, minuly rok to bolo dokonca 90 000.

Je ale potrebne pripomenut, ze s jednym malickym rozdielom oproti Slovensku.
Ta vystavba tam trvala 15 rokov a bola jednym z hnacich motorov tolko ospevovaneho Irskeho hospodarskeho zazraku.

Irsko totiz nie je krajinou robotov a nadcasovych technolgii, ako sa u nas mylne domnievame.

V Irsku zaviedli pociatkom 90-tych rokov balicek stimulov pre zahranicne koncerny a vdaka viacerym faktorom do tejto krajiny prislo 5 000 americkych firiem, ktore zamestnali 100 000 ludi na velmi dobrych platenych poziciach.

Tych 100 000 ludi dokazali nastartovat realitny trh, ktory sam o sebe dokazal vytvorit dalsie sta tisice pracovnych miest, ci uz v stavebnictve, alebo odvetviach s nim suvisiacich, ako retaile, bankovnictve a poistovnictve, sluzbach a vo vsetkych ostatnych sferach a tym padom generoval dalsich potencialnych kupcov na byty - zvysovanim zamestnania a kupyschopnosti obyvatelstva. 

To vsetko bolo mozne ale iba za jedineho predpokladu - do tejto pyramidovej hry bolo treba potrebne vtiahnut co najvyssi pocet ludi.
A preto ceny v Irsku, aj ked v priemere velmi vysoke, ale v skutocnosti bolo na trhu vzdy dostatok bytov za ceny, ktore si mohol dovolit kazdy pracujuci clovek.

To bol aj hlavny dovod, preco Irsko a VB otvorili svoje pracovne trhy - potrebovali len novych najomcov do svojich domov a bytov.


Znova opakujem, slovenski developeri svojimi cenami zastavili rozbehnuty vlak - a Slovensko prislo realne o dalsich 10 rokov vyskeho rastu hospodarstva, pocas ktorych sme mohli realne dobehnut uroven priemeru EU.
Tak, ako to dokazalo Irsko.


----------



## aquila

fukott: to je v norme, podla milana su v lepsom pripade vsetci idioti, blbci, kok.., nenzaranci, chrapuni ... ale to len pokial nie si madar, tych by rad strielal, aj ked pochybujem ze nejakeho ziveho videl  .. mno a len on je lietadlo  

milan, vsak nikto ti nebrani dojist spat na slovensko a rozbehnut to ako si napisal  alebo aspon sa vratit na slovensko a klast kachlicky tunak a ukazat nam vsetkym ako nam vytres oci


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> fukott: to je v norme, podla milana su v lepsom pripade vsetci idioti, blbci, kok.., nenzaranci, chrapuni ... ale to len pokial nie si madar, tych by rad strielal, aj ked pochybujem ze nejakeho ziveho videl  .. mno a len on je lietadlo


Aquila, kazdy ma svoj nazor.
Ja ti tiez neberiem tvoju obajobu gay-ov a ich obhajovanie prav manzelstva a adoptovania deti v diskusiach na Sme.  




aquila said:


> milan, vsak nikto ti nebrani dojist spat na slovensko a rozbehnut to ako si napisal  alebo aspon sa vratit na slovensko a klast kachlicky tunak a ukazat nam vsetkym ako nam vytres oci


Pracujem na tom.


----------



## aquila

milan, preboha, ty tak nehorazne klames .. ale to aspon svedci hodne o tvojej prizemnosti ... ze nic ine nevies, len nechutne si vymyslat .. och .. a keby aj, nech si 4%tny robia co chcu, zakial to mna neobmedzuje, nemam s tym problem ..

vies, ono ja som "kusok" viac kozmopolitny a liberalny ako ty  a nemam s takymito vecami problem .. ale zrejme podla teba to bude v katolickom duchu sodoma a gomora co ? och joj .. predsudky .. 

len obhajovat vyvrazdovanie inych ludi .. mno take chutky tu mal hitler, stalin a zopar dalsich "fajnych" chlapov ...


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> preboha, ty tak nehorazne klames .. ale to aspon svedci hodne o tvojej prizemnosti ...


 preboha, ty tak nehorazne klames .. ale to aspon svedci hodne o tvojej prizemnosti ...


----------



## aquila

och joj, skus aspon si nieco sam vymysliet  

inak v com klamem ? sorry, ale na sme.sk som 4%tnych neobhajoval, tak isto, ako som tam nepisal, ze jedine riesenie je autonomia .. co sa tyka teba, tak bohuzial sa zda nic ine ako kydat a nadavat, obvinovat nevies.. tebe dosli argumenty a zacinas s takymi prizemnymi klamstvami ..


----------



## milan11

Aquila, podla mna by si mal byt zabanovany.
Neustale reagujes na moje posty osocovanim a napadanim, pricom permanentne vytvaras off topic a nicis vsetky thready. hno:

Ak mas nieco osobne, ries to cez PM, tie tvoje vulgarnosti a nezmysly tu nikoho nezaujimaju.
Ak sa uz nedokazes povzniest osobne cez antipatiu voci mne, prestan aspon degradovat a nicit toto forum a zaloz si blog, alebo si vylievaj svoj hnev na tej tvojej stranke o dialniciach. hno:


----------



## aquila

hihi, tak ja tu pisem vulgarnosti ?  a ukaz kde ?  ja som len suhlasil s fukottom  reagoval som len na tvoj posty v tychto dvoch temach, lebo si zase zacal pisat nehorazne hluposti ..


dalej opakujem, skus si aspon vymyslet neico sam.. na stranky dlhe prispevky o nicom tu pises ty, cize smer blog skor ty...

nadavas a urazas napriec threadmi ty, cize kto tu degraduje a nici forum si ty, a to nie len slovenske .. 

antipatie nemam.. ako som ti uz pisal skorej, nefandi si tolko  len proste namam rad, ked niekto verejne obhajuje vyvrazdovanie inych narodov a ludi, nadava vsetkym aki su sprosti a podobne veci .. 

nehovoriac, ze si vyslovene vymyslas co som ja pisal (ci uz madari, alebo o 4%centnych), kym ja ti tvoje postingy vzdy pekne odcitujem .. 

nic, na takeho ako ty je ozaj skoda reagovat.. uprimen ti prajme dostatok zakazok na pokladanie dlazby, aby si mal menej casu na vymyslanie hluposti o vyvrazdovani inych narodov ..


----------



## milan11

^^Dalsi OT od veci hno:


----------



## carbonkid

...bavi vas to? mna nie


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

SU podareni-ti dvaja.


----------



## cibula

v skutocnosti by boli urcite najlepsi kamarati.


----------



## kapibara

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> SU podareni-ti dvaja.





cibula said:


> v skutocnosti by boli urcite najlepsi kamarati.


Tiez si myslim. A mam ich rada.


----------



## zuzana

taki nasi pat a mat


----------



## aquila

heh, mno mna co poznaju osobne vedia, ze ja nemam si problem vyjist si aj s ladovym medvdom 

ts ts, ze pat a mat  chudaci pat a mat... to si asi ani nezasluzili


----------



## fukottt

milan11 said:


> Fukottt, Iri taktiez doplatili na svoju chamtivost, ked 4 mil. krajina stavala rocne 50-70 000 domov a bytov, minuly rok to bolo dokonca 90 000.
> 
> Je ale potrebne pripomenut, ze s jednym malickym rozdielom oproti Slovensku.
> 
> To bol aj hlavny dovod, preco Irsko a VB otvorili svoje pracovne trhy - potrebovali len novych najomcov do svojich domov a bytov.
> 
> 
> Znova opakujem, slovenski developeri svojimi cenami zastavili rozbehnuty vlak - a Slovensko prislo realne o dalsich 10 rokov vyskeho rastu hospodarstva, pocas ktorych sme mohli realne dobehnut uroven priemeru EU.
> Tak, ako to dokazalo Irsko.


no keby si sa nerozpisoval ako marx a skusil to po sebe citat;-)mozno by ti doslo,ze si kuscok mimo.nechcem ta chytat za slovo,takze dakujem za odpoved.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> aha, to je super, ze to uz teraz vieme tak presne :nuts:
> 
> z akych konkretnych dovodov sa neda velka hospodarska kriza porovnavat s dnesnou?


cca 4.5% je to konzervativny odhad min financii, ktory vcera pochvalil Miklos, plus je to odhad aj NBS a OECD....

v case ked vznikla velka hospodarska kriza neboli ziadne skusenosti s takouto situaciou. Po krize na Wall Street sa narobili tazke chyby, ktore v sucasnosti nikdo nebude opakovat a ktore poslali cely zapadny svet do brutalnej depresie (len v USA bola 30% nezamestnanost), napr. staty podstatne obmedzili medzinarodny obchod protekcnymi opatreniami, alebo ked si vsimnes, dnes okamzite vlady intervenuju na strane dopytu miliardovymi balickami, znizovanim dani apod, nechce sa mi to tu rozpisovat, dnesna situacia sa vobec s tou predvojnovou neda porovnat... Aj ked dnesna situacia je sakra neprijemna, ale ako kazda disruption predstavuje samozrejme aj prilezitost (napriklad na kupu bytu ked su tieto lacne).

Podobna kriza ako je dnes bola v roku 1987 a nemam pocit, ze by po nej nasledovali roky recesie, mozno o nej ani nevies... Zacala sa tzv black Monday, ked Dow jones index isiel dole o 22.6% (taky den v tomto roku nebol), bol to najvacsi jednodenny pokles burz v historii...


Following the stock market crash, a group of 33 eminent economists from various nations met in Washington, D.C. in December 1987, and collectively predicted that “the next few years could be the most troubled since the 1930s.”

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Monday_(1987)

Co sa tyka americkeho realitneho trhu v tvojom linku zo CNN, moze este klesat ale samotny pokles cien nehnutelnosti v USA uz nema nejaky velky vplyv na situaciu


----------



## Strummer

pozri sa, odhad je odhad...VUB napriklad odhaduje 3%. ja viem, ako tieto odhady vznikaju, a mam k nim rovnaku doveru ako k predoslym 6.5%, teda ziadnu.

ak si myslis, ze miliardove balicky na podporu dopytu budu mat nejaky ucinok, ok, ja si to nemyslim. podla mojho nazoru sa USA pocas nasledujucich zopar rokov este poriadne prepadnu, a vzhladom k tomu, ze zatial neexistuje nic, co by ich dokazalo na globalnom trhu nahradit (Cina este potrebuje takych 10-15 rokov), tak nas stiahnu vsetkych so sebou. poslednych par desatroci existovala v globalnej ekonomike obrovska nadprodukcia zbytocnych tovarov, tym sa udrziaval neustaly rast, a teraz sa to vrati ako bumerang. ked sa zmensi umelo nafukovana americka spotreba, tak sa zrazu ukaze, ze tie miliardy tovaru vlastne nikto nepotrebuje. a to je aj nas problem.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> pozri sa, odhad je odhad...VUB napriklad odhaduje 3%. ja viem, ako tieto odhady vznikaju, a mam k nim rovnaku doveru ako k predoslym 6.5%, teda ziadnu.
> 
> ak si myslis, ze miliardove balicky na podporu dopytu budu mat nejaky ucinok, ok, ja si to nemyslim. podla mojho nazoru sa USA pocas nasledujucich zopar rokov este poriadne prepadnu, a vzhladom k tomu, ze zatial neexistuje nic, co by ich dokazalo na globalnom trhu nahradit (Cina este potrebuje takych 10-15 rokov), tak nas stiahnu vsetkych so sebou. poslednych par desatroci existovala v globalnej ekonomike obrovska nadprodukcia zbytocnych tovarov, tym sa udrziaval neustaly rast, a teraz sa to vrati ako bumerang. ked sa zmensi umelo nafukovana americka spotreba, tak sa zrazu ukaze, ze tie miliardy tovaru vlastne nikto nepotrebuje. a to je aj nas problem.


prepac, ale tato kriza nevznikla ako kriza dopytu ani nejaka nafuknuta americka spotreba.
balicky su to velke a svoj vyznam maju.
USA sa poriadne prepadnu to znamena co? 
A porovnavat Cinu a USA je totalne scestne, su snad vo vsetkych parametroch odlisne...
chlape nehnevaj sa, dost v tom plavas...


----------



## Strummer

par stran dozadu v tomto threade (alebo v tom druhom o hospodarskej krize) som to vysvetloval, nechce sa mi to pisat znovu.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> par stran dozadu v tomto threade (alebo v tom druhom o hospodarskej krize) som to vysvetloval, nechce sa mi to pisat znovu.


OK, uplne vylucujem globalnu niekolko rocnu recesiu. Toto cele vzniklo ako fackup na americkych financnych trhoch, proste sa to vyriesi a pojde sa dalej. Za vacsi problem pokladam energeticku krizu a globalne oteplovanie...


----------



## kapibara

V USA zatial len 20% sub-primov prislo ku koncu a ako to zamavalo s celou ekonomiou. Este ich caka zvysnych 80% , mame sa este na co "tesit".

Vo Francuzsku Peugeot prepustil dalsich 3000 ludi predvcerom.

Zatial nie je logicky dovod, ako by sa mohla cela ekonomia rozprudit, ako dlho to cele potrva. Nechapem o co sa ludia opieraju, ked tvrdia, ze kriza potrva 2 alebo 4 roky a ako tuto krizu mozu porovnavat k predoslym krizam, kedze tato je o neexistujucich peniazoch a to sme tu este nemali.


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> OK, uplne vylucujem globalnu niekolko rocnu recesiu. Toto cele vzniklo ako fackup na americkych financnych trhoch, proste sa to vyriesi a pojde sa dalej.


tak v tomto sa nezhodneme. podla mna je kriza na financnych trhoch len symptom, a skutocne priciny su inde.

a este na doplnenie:



quama said:


> ake prachy nie su? v akych firmach?


http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4193819/financna-kriza-zredukuje-realne-mzdy-milionom-ludi.html


----------



## quama

kapibara said:


> V USA zatial len 20% sub-primov prislo ku koncu a ako to zamavalo s celou ekonomiou. Este ich caka zvysnych 80% , mame sa este na co "tesit".
> 
> Vo Francuzsku Peugeot prepustil dalsich 3000 ludi predvcerom.
> 
> Zatial nie je logicky dovod, ako by sa mohla cela ekonomia rozprudit, ako dlho to cele potrva. Nechapem o co sa ludia opieraju, ked tvrdia, ze kriza potrva 2 alebo 4 roky a ako tuto krizu mozu porovnavat k predoslym krizam, kedze tato je o neexistujucich peniazoch a to sme tu este nemali.


ale mali, vzdy je to v podstate rovnake, len na Slovensku konecne zacalo byt trochu dobre, tak sa kriza vnima citlivo. len taky prepad HDP po 89 a takisto v dosledku meciarizmu po 98 bol neporovnatelne vacsi, to uz si mnohy nepamataju, ze sme museli nase banky zachranovat 200 mld korunami, kde sa z nich vytahovali nekvalitne aktiva? ved to bolo obdobne ako teraz v USA...

prasknutie dot-com bubliny v roku 2000 tiez bolo o neexistujucich peniazoch

moja zlata, kapitalisticka ekonomika je cyklicka, po obdobi rastu nasleduje obdobie recesie, proste raz za 10-15 rokov to tak je, ale nic lepsie ako kapitalizmus zatial vymyslene nebolo...



Strummer said:


> tak v tomto sa nezhodneme. podla mna je kriza na financnych trhoch len symptom, a skutocne priciny su inde.
> 
> a este na doplnenie:
> 
> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4193819/financna-kriza-zredukuje-realne-mzdy-milionom-ludi.html


ved v poriadku ale hovorime snad o Slovensku, kde bude realna mzda buduci rok rast...

financna kriza nie je symptom, je to dovod, precitaj si nieco o tejto teme,


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> ved v poriadku ale hovorime snad o Slovensku, kde bude realna mzda buduci rok rast...


o tom sa porozpravame o rok


----------



## hurahura

*Nákupný CityPark v Nitre je zastavený*

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/nakupny-citypark-v-nitre-je-zastaveny/150453.html

Obchodno-zábavné centrum CityPark v Nitre pravdepodobne nebude. Jeho výstavbu investor pozastavil. Podľa vlastných vyjadrení bola hlavným dôvodom finančná kríza a sťažený prístup k úveru. Súčasný vlastník projektu hľadá investora, ktorý by do projektu vstúpil.


----------



## quama

*Nie je vsetko take tragicke...*

Kia Motors možno postaví závod na výrobu motorov na Slovensku

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4194469/kia-motors-mozno-postavi-zavod-na-vyrobu-motorov-na-slovensku.html


----------



## quama

Niektoré hypotéky od nového roka zlacnejú

http://aktualne.centrum.sk/ekonomika/slovensko-a-ekonomika/clanek.phtml?id=1169644

Upokojovanie situácie

Pre nové úvery zároveň zvýšili banky aj rizikovú prirážku. Takže to, čo poteší klientov, ktorí splácajú staré úvery, nemusí automaticky tešiť aj nových klientov. Internetová banka mBank bude odvíjať svoju stratégiu tiež najmä od výšky rizikového príplatku.

"Za predpokladu, že upokojovanie situácie na svetových trhoch bude v budúcom roku pokračovať, dá sa očakávať, že dôjde k poklesu sadzieb na peňažnom trhu a čiastočnému poklesu likvidnej a rizikovej prirážky, ktorá sa prejaví aj v zlacnení úverov," uviedol pre Aktuálne.sk Marek Michlík, PR manažér mBank.

Zlacňovanie úverov avizuje aj Všeobecná úverová banka (VÚB). "Kedže klesajú najma krátkodobé úrokové sadzby, pokles je pravdepodobnejší pri hypotékach s kratšou, ročnou fixáciou úrokovej sadzby," povedal pre Aktuálne.sk Zdeno Štefanides z VÚB. 


Vo všeobecnosti tak možno očakávať, že ľudia, ktorí chcú bývať vo svojom, budú mať lepšie podmienky na kúpu bytu, ako by ešte v lete predpokladali.


----------



## default

Problemom pri ziskani hypouveru na Slovensku nie je ani tak samotna vyska uroku ako bonita. Aj ked uroky po rychlom skoku smerm nahor trosku zlacneju, kriteria na bonitu vsak budu uz len prisnejsie.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Problemom pri ziskani hypouveru na Slovensku nie je ani tak samotna vyska uroku ako bonita. Aj ked uroky po rychlom skoku smerm nahor trosku zlacneju, kriteria na bonitu vsak budu uz len prisnejsie.


kriteria na bonitu ci riziko klienta boli na Slovensku prisne vzdy, preto tu nie je problem s klasifikovanymi uvermi...
ono sa to nejako utrasie a plakat budu ti co predali, ked bol trh dole...


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> kriteria na bonitu ci riziko klienta boli na Slovensku prisne vzdy, preto tu nie je problem s klasifikovanymi uvermi...
> ono sa to nejako utrasie a plakat budu ti co predali, ked bol trh dole...


cize podla teba budu ceny aj nadalej na urovni uplne odtrhnutej od urovne prijmov? optimista.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> cize podla teba budu ceny aj nadalej na urovni uplne odtrhnutej od urovne prijmov? optimista.


v ziadnom pripade, ceny novostavieb v BA povazujem stale za nadhodnotene, pri starych bytoch bude velky rozdiel dany polohou atd, ale vyskytli sa tu rozne katastroficke nazory na pad cien, tak som na to reagoval, mimochodom niektore nove projekty su take zle, ze tam bude problem predat akekolvek byty... (napr Jarabiny si pozri s tymi pavlacami a chodbami z ktorych sa vstupuje do 14 zvacsa dvojizbovych bytov)

podla mna sa ceny stabilizuju nad 40 000 skk/m2 za kvalitny panelakovy byt a 55 000 za novostavbu pricom niektore byty bude vobec problem predat za akukolvek cenu


----------



## default

quama said:


> kriteria na bonitu ci riziko klienta boli na Slovensku prisne vzdy, preto tu nie je problem s klasifikovanymi uvermi...
> ono sa to nejako utrasie a plakat budu ti co predali, ked bol trh dole...


Mozno boli prisne vzdy, no teraz su a budu este prisnejsie 
Ak sa to utrasie, tak nie "nejako", ale na zaklade fundamentov. A tie vzhladom na velkost bubliny zaostavaju este peknych par dlzok.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Mozno boli prisne vzdy, no teraz su a budu este prisnejsie
> Ak sa to utrasie, tak nie "nejako", ale na zaklade fundamentov. A tie vzhladom na velkost bubliny zaostavaju este peknych par dlzok.


myslim ze sa mylis, hypo biznis je pre banky velmi dobry biznis (na Slovensku), ak si pozries analyzy buducnosti hypobiznisu na Slovensku tak vacsinu klientov maju tvorit tzv mladi chudobni...
vela ludi si neuvedomuje ze reality su cyklicke uz 200 rokov a na Slovensku ked boom tak navzdy a ked pad tak na vzdy (ziadna skusenost s kapitalizmom a 40% ludi chce volit Fica) ono sa to zase otoci...taky je zakon cyklov


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> myslim ze sa mylis, hypo biznis je pre banky velmi dobry biznis (na Slovensku), ak si pozries analyzy buducnosti hypobiznisu na Slovensku tak vacsinu klientov maju tvorit tzv mladi chudobni...


ak vsak maju tvorit vacsinu klientov mladi chudobni, tak to znamena veeelmi vyrazny pokles cien nehnutelnosti. sucasne ceny si ani na hypoteky nemozu dovolit, a na nejaky vyrazny rast platov mozeme peknych par rokov zabudnut.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> ak vsak maju tvorit vacsinu klientov mladi chudobni, tak to znamena veeelmi vyrazny pokles cien nehnutelnosti. sucasne ceny si ani na hypoteky nemozu dovolit, a na nejaky vyrazny rast platov mozeme peknych par rokov zabudnut.


ceny nehnutelnosti sa riadia ako vsetky ostatne ceny ponukou a dopytom, znamena to ze na Slovensku bude dopyt po bytoch v standarde a starsich bytoch (panelakoch, samozrejme nie vsetkych, tu budu v cenach vyrazne rozdieli), o vyssi stredny segment a luxus bude zaujem tak o 10-15 rokov ked v tejto krajine zbohatne vatsia skupina ludi...


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> ceny nehnutelnosti sa riadia ako vsetky ostatne ceny ponukou a dopytom, znamena to ze na Slovensku bude dopyt po bytoch v standarde a starsich bytoch (panelakoch, samozrejme nie vsetkych, tu budu v cenach vyrazne rozdieli), o vyssi stredny segment a luxus bude zaujem tak o 10-15 rokov ked v tejto krajine zbohatne vatsia skupina ludi...


whatever, to su nicnehovoriace vseobecne frazy...davam si pauzu z tejto debaty, kym sa nieco podstatne nezmeni v realnej situacii...


----------



## milan11

http://www.sme.sk/c/4199039/rusi-obchadzaju-tatry-idu-do-alp.html



> Zníženie počtu Rusov v slovenských lyžiarskych strediskách nie je správny výraz. Je to definitívne ukončenie pôsobenia Rusov na Slovensku,“ hovorí Mark Blitstein, riaditeľ cestovnej kancelárie Pilgrimtour. Výpadok by podľa neho čiastočne mohli pokryť Ukrajinci.
> 
> Kto je vinný za to, či prídu, alebo neprídu ruskí turisti? „Treba sa pozerať do vlastných radov. Ak zvýšime ceny tak, že sa budú rovnať Taliansku a Rakúsku, pôjdu tam, pretože služby majú na vyššej úrovni,“ myslí si predstaviteľka SACR.
> 
> Alušicová odhaduje, že Rakúšanmi podporované balíky služieb, v ktorých sú doprava, ubytovanie a polpenzia pre Rusov, vychádzajú asi o tretinu lacnejšie.



Ak sa nahodou cudujete, co ma spolocne tento clanok s realitnou krizou na Slovensku - tak moja odpoved je - ze uplne vsetko.
Zastavenie vystavby a predaja nehnutelnosti aj pri stale obrovskom neuspokojenom dopyte - iba na zaklade abnormalne vysokych cien,
co sa da vyhlasit za svetovy unikat.

Ten clanok poukazuje totiz na pravu pricinu realitnej krizy na Slovensku - a tou je mentalita Slovakov.
Nasi retardovani developeri a podnikatelia totiz svojou chamtivostou a nenazranostou zabili dojnu kravu, ktora im davala mlieko.

Znova sa ukazuje, ze najvacsim nepriatelom Slovenska su Slovaci.
My jednoducho nemame bunky na podnikanie, nasa mentalita nam to nedovoluje.
Poniektori forumeri tuna su najlepsim obrazom nas Slovakov - dvihat ceny, az pokial nam to trh dovoluje, bol by som predsa sprosty, aby som predaval nieco lacnejsie.

Takze mi zostava na zaver len smutno konstatovat, ze ovela horsia ako kriza realitna, je na Slovensku kriza dusevna. hno:


----------



## futuros

milan11 said:


> http://www.sme.sk/c/4199039/rusi-obchadzaju-tatry-idu-do-alp.html
> 
> Ak sa nahodou cudujete, co ma spolocne tento clanok s realitnou krizou na Slovensku - tak moja odpoved je - ze uplne vsetko.
> Zastavenie vystavby a predaja nehnutelnosti aj pri stale obrovskom neuspokojenom dopyte - iba na zaklade abnormalne vysokych cien.
> Co sa da vyhlasit za svetovy unikat.
> 
> Ten clanok poukazuje totiz na pravu pricinu realitnej krizy na Slovensku - a tou je mentalita Slovakov.
> Nasi retardovani developeri a podnikatelia totiz svojou chamtivostou a nenazranostou zabili dojnu kravu, ktora im davala mlieko.
> 
> Znova sa ukazuje, ze najvacsim nepriatelom Slovenska su Slovaci.
> My jednoducho nemame bunky na podnikanie, nasa mentalita nam to nedovoluje.
> Poniektori forumeri tuna su najlepsim obrazom nas Slovakov - dvihat ceny, az pokial nam to trh dovoluje, bol by som predsa sprosty, aby som predaval nieco lacnejsie.
> 
> Takze mi zostava na zaver len smutno konstatovat, ze ovela horsia ako kriza realitna, je na Slovensku kriza dusevna. hno:


Súhlasím s Tebou, a čím Ťa doplním, azda budeš prekvapený.
*
Preto sa mi páči Americký sen.* *Sloboda podnikania, a sen, že do čoho sa dám, raz budem v tom jednotka. Pomaly zarábať, pomaly si robiť len dobrých zákazníkov. Nikam sa neponáhľaď, naopak, takto ešte viac zarobím.*

Nie ako na slovensku. Tu chcú podnikateľia zbohatnúť hneď! Dávajú ceny za neúmerné služby. VeĎ napr. vieme ako v stavebníctve je všetko draho, a pritom sa v konečnom dôsledku aj tak vytvorí nekvalitný výstup. Teda často krát. 

Môžme len ďakovať, že tu prichádzajú projekty robiť zahraničné firmy (viď Ballymore).


----------



## JaSomAxxo

futuros said:


> Súhlasím s Tebou, a čím Ťa doplním, azda budeš prekvapený.
> *
> Preto sa mi páči Americký sen.* *Sloboda podnikania, a sen, že do čoho sa dám, raz budem v tom jednotka. Pomaly zarábať, pomaly si robiť len dobrých zákazníkov. Nikam sa neponáhľaď, naopak, takto ešte viac zarobím.*
> 
> Nie ako na slovensku. Tu chcú podnikateľia zbohatnúť hneď! Dávajú ceny za neúmerné služby. VeĎ napr. vieme ako v stavebníctve je všetko draho, a pritom sa v konečnom dôsledku aj tak vytvorí nekvalitný výstup. Teda často krát.
> 
> Môžme len ďakovať, že tu prichádzajú projekty robiť zahraničné firmy (viď Ballymore).


S tým musím len súhlasiť. Keby ten "Americký sen" fungoval, tak ako má, neboli by sme teraz tam, kde sme. Niekde v hospodárskom praveku.


----------



## aquila

JaSomAxxo said:


> S tým musím len súhlasiť. Keby ten "Americký sen" fungoval, tak ako má, neboli by sme teraz tam, kde sme. Niekde v hospodárskom praveku.


hm a co vy si ako predstavujete pod "hospodarskym" pravekom ? 

tieto korekcie su sucastou trhu .. konkretne tie vacsie su takzvane kondratievove cykly .. nic viac nic menej ... je to obdobie precistenia .. 

a ked sme pri tom, priemerny slovak ja na tom radovo lepsie ako pred 10 timi rokmi aj napriek tej uzasnej "Krize" ... 

a bodaj by sme mohli byt v takej "krize" ako su rakusani, alebo nemci ..


----------



## default

Myslim ze oni tocia o podnikatelskej kulture a ty o hospodarskych cykloch


----------



## futuros

aquila said:


> a bodaj by sme mohli byt v takej "krize" ako su rakusani, alebo nemci ..


bodaj by sme mohli byt v takej "krize" ako su rakusani, alebo nemci .. 
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan11 said:


> http://www.sme.sk/c/4199039/rusi-obchadzaju-tatry-idu-do-alp.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ak sa nahodou cudujete, co ma spolocne tento clanok s realitnou krizou na Slovensku - tak moja odpoved je - ze uplne vsetko.
> Zastavenie vystavby a predaja nehnutelnosti aj pri stale obrovskom neuspokojenom dopyte - iba na zaklade abnormalne vysokych cien,
> co sa da vyhlasit za svetovy unikat.
> 
> Ten clanok poukazuje totiz na pravu pricinu realitnej krizy na Slovensku - a tou je mentalita Slovakov.
> Nasi retardovani developeri a podnikatelia totiz svojou chamtivostou a nenazranostou zabili dojnu kravu, ktora im davala mlieko.
> 
> Znova sa ukazuje, ze najvacsim nepriatelom Slovenska su Slovaci.
> My jednoducho nemame bunky na podnikanie, nasa mentalita nam to nedovoluje.
> Poniektori forumeri tuna su najlepsim obrazom nas Slovakov - dvihat ceny, az pokial nam to trh dovoluje, bol by som predsa sprosty, aby som predaval nieco lacnejsie.
> 
> Takze mi zostava na zaver len smutno konstatovat, ze ovela horsia ako kriza realitna, je na Slovensku kriza dusevna. hno:


milan, viem, ze ma zase budes obvinovat z akejkolvek neznalosti obchodu, ale nemyslis si, ze realitny trh a turisticky trh su dve uplne ine sfery obchodu? 
Turisticky trh je nachylny na uplne inu marketingovu strategiu, tvoja paralelizovanie s realitnym trhom je iba obycajne demagogizovanie.
BTW, nie je to iba mentalita slovakov, je to mentalita kazdeho, kto predava. Budem demagogizovat rovnako ako ty. Preco nepredavaju bugatti veyron za 500 000 eur,ale za milion, vsak urcite nema to auto take vyrobne naklady, vsak by mohli predavat miliony a zarabat... 
Alebo, preco znacky ako loewe, gucci, rolex su take drahe, vsak musia predavat miliony ked daju dole ceny...


----------



## Strummer

hipi(sk) said:


> Preco nepredavaju bugatti veyron za 500 000 eur,ale za milion, vsak urcite nema to auto take vyrobne naklady, vsak by mohli predavat miliony a zarabat...
> Alebo, preco znacky ako loewe, gucci, rolex su take drahe, vsak musia predavat miliony ked daju dole ceny...


preco v kazdej tejto diskusii niekto vzdy vytiahne taketo chore prirovnania? bavime sa o normalnom tovare, nie o super-luxuse, ktoreho cenotvorba je o niecom uplne inom. co maju obycajne byty v obycajnych priemernych novostavbach a casto podpriemernych lokalitach v Bratislave spolocne s tym, co si vymenoval???


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> preco v kazdej tejto diskusii niekto vzdy vytiahne taketo chore prirovnania? bavime sa o normalnom tovare, nie o super-luxuse, ktoreho cenotvorba je o niecom uplne inom. co maju obycajne byty v obycajnych priemernych novostavbach a casto podpriemernych lokalitach v Bratislave spolocne s tym, co si vymenoval???


sme sa spolu bavili o porovnani sucasnej krizi s tou v 30tich rokoch, precitaj si celkom dobre porovnanie v csopise .tyzden na 22 strane, su tam opisane hlavne chyby, ktore urobil FED a americka politicka elita v tom obdobi


----------



## hipi(sk)

Strummer said:


> preco v kazdej tejto diskusii niekto vzdy vytiahne taketo chore prirovnania? bavime sa o normalnom tovare, nie o super-luxuse, ktoreho cenotvorba je o niecom uplne inom. co maju obycajne byty v obycajnych priemernych novostavbach a casto podpriemernych lokalitach v Bratislave spolocne s tym, co si vymenoval???


strummer, pouzil som tu istu retoriku ako hovoril milan. Vysoke marze na produkt, pricom su to ine sfery. aj na nich by potom mali platit rovnake zakony cenovej politiky, ako na turisticky trh, ked turizmus v Tatrach su rovnako porovavane s realitnym trhom , no nie? 
Za prve sam som napisal ze vytahujem rovnako demagogicky priklad. Za dalsie, tie byty boli v case predaja na sk trhu v podstate luxus, bol to top rebricek, co bolo dosiahnutelne na sk nerozvinutom trhu. Ak nie, tak preco ich ti ludia kupovali za luxusnu cenu s velkym ziskom pre investora? Zeby boli ludia rovnako hlupi, ako investori? A len teorie o 10-20% ziskoch pri vyslovene hladnych zakaznikoch su tie najmudrejsie? Aj firma ESET a dalsi vyvojari softwaru, hudobne vydavatelstva, filmovy priemysel, ropne spolocnosti, atd su zlodeji?


----------



## cibula

FED vie vzdy, co robi...


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> milan, viem, ze ma zase budes obvinovat z akejkolvek neznalosti obchodu, ale nemyslis si, ze realitny trh a turisticky trh su dve uplne ine sfery obchodu?
> Turisticky trh je nachylny na uplne inu marketingovu strategiu, tvoja paralelizovanie s realitnym trhom je iba obycajne demagogizovanie.
> BTW, nie je to iba mentalita slovakov, je to mentalita kazdeho, kto predava. Budem demagogizovat rovnako ako ty. Preco nepredavaju bugatti veyron za 500 000 eur,ale za milion, vsak urcite nema to auto take vyrobne naklady, vsak by mohli predavat miliony a zarabat...
> Alebo, preco znacky ako loewe, gucci, rolex su take drahe, vsak musia predavat miliony ked daju dole ceny...



:?

Hipi, ja teraz ani neviem, ako mam zareagovat.
Ci to s tym prirovnanim myslis naozaj vazne, alebo si tu zo mna robis srandu. :dunno:

Kazdopadne ti to este raz vysvetlim, ale potom sa uz k tomu v nasich diskusiach nebudem vracat.

Ano, Bugatti Veyron sa naozaj vyraba a naozaj stoji okolo 1 mil. €.
Aj ked ta musim upozornit, ze si vybral velmi zly priklad, pretoze vyvoj toho auta stal vyse miliardy € a tieto naklady sa Vw uz nikdy nevratia, ide ale o prestiz.
Podstatne ale je, ze vyraba sa nielen Bugatti, ale dalsich niekolko desiatok milionov aut rocne. A ceny tych ostatnych aut zacinaju uz niekde na 5 000 €.

*Pretoze keby sa vsetky auta predavali za 1 mil. €, tak ako Bugatti, tak si ich kupi iba velmi mala vrstva ludi - ti, ktori na to auto maju. 
Takze by sa tych aut nevyrabali desiatky milionov, ale iba niekolko tisic kusov.
A tym padom by stovky milionov ludi na tomto svete nemali pracu.
Pretoze sa ale ceny ostatnych aut predavaju od 5 000 €, stovky milionov ludi je zamestnanych a tieto stovky milionov si to auto mozu kupit. Takisto tieto stovky milionov potrebuju niekde byvat a mozu si dovolit platit hypoteky, samozrejme, ze sa tieto stovky milionov ludi potrebuju najest, obliect, zabavit, ist na dovolenku, dat sa ostrihat, zaplatit si zivotnu poistku.* 

A tym padom kvoli tymto stovkam milionom zamestnancov automobiliek existuju dalsie stovky milionov pracovnych miest a stovky tisic malych a strednych podnikatelov, ktori sa staraju o ich sluzby.
A to vsetko sa zacina pri autach, ktore stoja tolko, aby si ich mohlo dovolit co najvacsi pocet ludi. 
Samozrejme to plati aj v tom, ze cim je vacsi pocet zamestnanych, tym je aj vacsi pocet bohatych ludi - obchodnikov, zivnostnikov, podnikatelov - a tym padom si viac ludi moze dovolit aj take drahe auta, ako je Bugatti Veyron.

To iste plati pre tricka Gucci, elektroniku Loewe, hodinky Rolex a vsetky ostatne luxusne tovary.

Tak isto to plati pre turistiku a reality.

*Najskor turistika:
- ceny v Tatrach dosiahli a v niektorych pripadoch presiahli ceny v Alpach.
Normalny turista, ked zavita do Tatier a potom do Alp, sa uz do Tatier v zivote nevrati. Pretoze v Alpach to ma cenovo porovnatelne a mozno lacnejsie ako v Tatrach. Takze ti tatranski idioti-podnikatelia, zarobia na tom turistovi velke peniaze - ale iba 1 krat. V Alpach na nom budu zarabat sice menej, ale pravidelne nasledujucich 20 rokov. A ked ten turista sa vrati z Alp z dovolenky a bude spokojny, nabuduce tam dovedie aj svojich znamych, alebo kamaratov. Ked sa vrati z Tatier, povie vsetkym naokolo, aby tam nikdy nesli.*
Preto vsetky vyspele krajiny robia pre turistu vsetko mozne, aby odisiel spokojny. 
Preto si konkurujuce hotely navzajom dohadzuju zakaznikov, ked su oni sami obsadene.
Preto vsetci podnikatelia v turistike, aj ked su konkurenti, navzajom spolupracuju.
To ale bohuzial neplati na Slovensku.


----------



## hurahura

tatram tento sok na jednu ci dve sezony uprimne prajem. Aby sa spamatali. Aj ked pochybujem. 
hocikedy za poslednych 10 rokov co som tam bol tak to tam stalo za hovno. 
Vsetky sluzby stali za hovno a uctovali zane majland. 
Naozaj nemam chut riesit na dovolenke ze sa nemam po 18.00 kde najest a ze mi v 4hviezdickovom hoteli vykradnu izbu a podobne kazdodenne bonusy. A restauracie kde vam za prilohu krajec chleba k jedlu uctuju 50 sk. Plus nehorazne predrazene lyzovanie, ktore prestojis v rade.

Naozaj ked si odmyslite dopravne naklady tak Alpy a Dolomity su lacnejsie. 
Nechapem ako je mozne ze do tatier doteraz chodili turisti. 

Hory su krasne a tatranci su perfektní ludia. Urcite by to chceli inak.
Chyba nie je v nich. Vacsinu hotelov vlastnia Kosičania a Bratislavcania. 
Do nedavna vacsinou mafiani. Teraz financne skupiny.


----------



## Strummer

hurahura said:


> tatranci su perfektní ludia. Urcite by to chceli inak.
> Chyba nie je v nich. Vacsinu hotelov vlastnia Kosičania a Bratislavcania.
> Do nedavna vacsinou mafiani. Teraz financne skupiny.


Bratislavcania ani Kosicania ale nie su majitelmi restauracii, ani penzionov a privatov, s ktorymi mam velmi podobne skusenosti, ako si popisal. Podla mojho nazoru je chyba hlavne v miestnych, bohuzial.


----------



## Kachle

To Milan11: Zaujimave, ze tie hnusne kapitalisticke svine, sa tak kvalitne staraju o klientov a svoju povest. Vsak podla tvojich slov ide v kapitalizme len o zisk a egoisticke zneuzivanie vsetkeho okolo pre vlastny prospech. 

To Cibula: To bol vtip? Alebo len dalsia konspiracna teoria ako ovladnut svet?


----------



## milan11

Rozdelil som ten post, aby bol lepsie citatelny.

Reality na Slovensku:

- *za komunistov sa stavalo malo bytov, bol tu realny dopyt po ovela vacsom mnozstve*
- do 98-99 roku sa tych bytov stavalo stale velmi malo, dopyt bol stale vysoky
- *za Dzurindovej vlady sa ozdravil financny sektor, zaviedli sa reformy, na Slovensko zacali prudit zahranicne investicie, prudko stupala zamestnanost aj priemerna mzda, dopt sa este viac zvysil*
- slovenski retardi objavili realitny biznis
- *kvoli vysokemu dopytu sa zo zaciatku predavalo vsetko, za akukolvek cenu, prakticky este pred zacatim vystavby*
- Slovensko objavili zahranicni investori, ktorym sa zdala cena bytov v Ba smiesne nizka v porovnani s cenami v ich domovskych krajinach
- *zahranicni investori za ucelom spekulacie a co najvyssieho zhodnotenia ich penazi zacali kupovat cele poschodia naraz, vyvolali tym este vacsi dopyt a tym padom rast cien*
- ceny bytov rastli zavratnym tempom, banky uvolnili financovanie, rastla zamestnanost, kupyschopnost, ekonomika prosperovala
- *developeri, hnani dopytom, chamtivostou a nedostatkom sedej kory* mozgovej dvihali ceny ovela rychlejsie ako rastla realna mzda, ceny sa dvihali kazdym novym projektom prichadzajucim na trh
- *ceny nehnutelnosti v Ba dosiahli ceny nehnutelnosti v zahranici, do toho nastupila celosvetova kriza, prud zahranicnych investorov vyschol*
- ceny bytov sa ocitli vysoko nad realnymi moznostami kupyschopneho domaceho obyvatelstva
- *trh sa zastavil*

Takze sme v pritomnosti, co sa deje teraz:

- byty sa nepredavaju, moze si ich dovolit uz len velmi maly pocet kupujucich, ale aj ti vahaju
- *na trh sa uvolnuju dalsie tisice bytov z najnovsich dostavanych projektov*
- dopyt po nich za tie ceny nie je
- *ceny bytov zacinaju klesat*
- banky panikaria, obmedzuju financovanie developerom aj kupujucim
- *namiesto 100% hypotek zacinaju vyzadovat urcity financny obnos od kupujuceho 20-30% z ceny bytu*
- tym padom sa okruh potencialnych kupujucich este viac zuzuje
- *aj ti, ktori na byty maju tak peniaze, ako aj seriozny zaujem, radsej vyckavaju v ocakavani dalsieho znizovania cien*
- vystavba sa pomaly zastavuje, nezamestnanost rastie
- *obmedzenie vystavby obmedzuje aj pridruzene odvetvia, nezamestnanost *zacina rast coraz viac, kupyschopnost klesa, banky su v poskytovani uverov coraz opatrnejsie
- *ceny bytov klesaju raketovym tempom, kupujuci stale vyckavaju na este vacsi pokles cien, ekonomika sa dostava do recesie*


Teraz Hipi, stacilo tak malicko, mensia chamtivost, menej ludi rozmyslajucich tak ako ty, rozumni developeri, ktori by sa dokazali spytat samych seba co zajtra a mohli sme zazit to, co zazilo Irsko za poslednych 20 rokov.

V Dubline totiz, aj ked je priemerna cena za m2 vyse 5 000€, aj tak je tam stale dostatok bytov za ceny, ktore si mozu dovolit aj obycajny ludia.
To e totiz cely Irsky hospodarsky zazrak, byty, ktore si moze dovolit co najvacsi pocet obyvatelov a pravidelna 20-rocna suvisla vystavba, ktora dokaze vytvorit tak strednu triedu, ako aj tu najvyssiu.
To bola aj Clintonova strategia v Amerike - dom pre kazdeho - za ktoreho cias USA dosahovala vysoky hospodarsky rast a blahobyt obyvatelstva.
A cim viac obyvatelstvo bohatne, tym si moze dovolit aj vyssie ceny nehnutelnosti a vyssi standart byvania.

Pochopil to cely rozvinuty svet, okrem Slovenska.
Takze vdaka nasim developerom, ktori rozmyslaju presne tak ako ty, sa nasa krajina nachadza na zaciatku recesie.
Aj ked sme mohli byt momentalne v tom najvacsom hospodarskom raste.

Stacilo tak malo - byt menej nenazrany a chamtivy.
A ta skutocnost, ze nas stat nedokazal zdanit tie miliardy, ktore sa otocili v realitnom biznise - za to by som najradsej niekomu zodpovednemu vrazil pastou rovno do nosa.
To bolo totiz jedno z najvacsich lakadiel pre zahranicnych investorov - takmer ziadne zdanenie pri kupe bytu.
Len tak na porovnanie - vdaka realitnej krize bude predstavovat vypadok 4 mil. Irska na daniach v buducom roku okolo 11 miliard €.
To je takmer cely slovensky rocny rozpocet.
Takze ti zahr. investori tu prisli, zarobili miliony, kompletne nam za pomoci nasich slabomyselnych developerov znicili realitny trh, a este ich ten nas jebnuty stat za to ani nedokazal zdanit.


----------



## milan11

Kachle said:


> To Milan11: Zaujimave, ze tie hnusne kapitalisticke svine, sa tak kvalitne staraju o klientov a svoju povest. Vsak podla tvojich slov ide v kapitalizme len o zisk a egoisticke zneuzivanie vsetkeho okolo pre vlastny prospech.


Daj si tabletku na upokojenie, uz som ti tu niekolkokrat opakoval, ze ked nechapes moje posty, tak na ne nereaguj.
Skus to zo zaciatku s niecim menej narocnejsim.


----------



## hurahura

Strummer said:


> Bratislavcania ani Kosicania ale nie su majitelmi restauracii, ani penzionov a privatov, s ktorymi mam velmi podobne skusenosti, ako si popisal. Podla mojho nazoru je chyba hlavne v miestnych, bohuzial.


no myslim ze vacsinu restauracii a penzionoch vo velkych centrach /strbske, smokovce, lomnica / nemaju miestny ale cezpolní. v mensich strediskach to je mozno inak.
ale samozrejme neviem to uplne objektivne statisticky posudit. Vzdy som mal pocit ze ludia tam su milí a ochotní, akurat nie su sami sebe panom. /niekto iny ma kluce od miesacky, jak sa hovori/


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan na 98% s tebou suhlasim. Co by som zrusil z tvojich prispevkov je ta rozpravka o nenazratosti a chamtivosti investorov. Investori robia presne to, co museli urobit preto, aby boli uspesni. Investor nie je ten, kto ma riesit socialne problemy v state, na to tu su ini ludia, ktorych si volime kazde 4 roky... Investor toci prachy a bude ich tocit hlavne tam, kde ma najvyssie vynosy. Myslis, ze na sk trhu neboli investori, ktori by sa spravali podla tvojich predstav? A aj su, ale kde? Moj kolega kupil pred dvoma rokmi 2izb byt, novostavbu na papieri za 2,nieco mil. Teraz dokoncuju hrubu stavbu. To vies, kto nema prachy, musi si pomoct ako vie, ma problemy vsade, vsak aj stavebna firma pojde radsej stavat niekomu, kto nema problem s financovanim, pripadne este aj zaplati viac, co bolo realitou, kedze stavebnikov bolo malo. Kde je nenazrany HB reavis, J&T, ci ini developeri, ktori predavali za vyssie profity? 
Tvoj scenar sa hodi do uz rozvinuteho trhu s ustalenym dopytom/ponukou. Keby sa aj v Irsku z nejakeho dovodu rapidne zvysil dopyt po nehnutelnostiach, aj tam by vystrelili s cenami hore. Nikto by sa tam nebil do prs a nepouzival by tvoje argumenty o zamestnanosti a dobrych mravoch...Ale to, o com hovoris, zacne aj na sk, ponuka a dopyt sa pomaly vyrovnavaju a konecne zacina konkurencia a konkurencny boj..... Byt sa nekupuje kazdy den a nekupuje ju skoro kazdy, tak, ako chodi na dovolenku kazdy rok... je to uplne iny segment, kde zalezi na spokojnosti zakaznikov...mimochodom, v Tatrach ma na zlych sluzbach svoju ulohu aj samosprava(az teraz zacina robit nieco proti spoplatnovaniu parkovania- to povazujem za bezocive zdieranie a jeden z hlavnych dovodov mojej nechuti ist do tatier) a aj vlady, ktora povolila lacny predaj hotelov a penzionov(vtedy to boli podnikove chaty) kamaratom, ci mafii...nuz aj to je dan za rozvojovy stat....


----------



## milan11

hurahura said:


> tatram tento sok na jednu ci dve sezony uprimne prajem. Aby sa spamatali. Aj ked pochybujem.
> hocikedy za poslednych 10 rokov co som tam bol tak to tam stalo za hovno.
> Vsetky sluzby stali za hovno a uctovali zane majland.
> Naozaj nemam chut riesit na dovolenke ze sa nemam po 18.00 kde najest a ze mi v 4hviezdickovom hoteli vykradnu izbu a podobne kazdodenne bonusy. A restauracie kde vam za prilohu krajec chleba k jedlu uctuju 50 sk. Plus nehorazne predrazene lyzovanie, ktore prestojis v rade.
> 
> Naozaj ked si odmyslite dopravne naklady tak Alpy a Dolomity su lacnejsie.
> Nechapem ako je mozne ze do tatier doteraz chodili turisti.
> 
> *Hory su krasne a tatranci su perfektní ludia. Urcite by to chceli inak.
> Chyba nie je v nich. Vacsinu hotelov vlastnia Kosičania a Bratislavcania.
> Do nedavna vacsinou mafiani. Teraz financne skupiny*.


S tymi vlastnikmi to je pravda.
Ked J&T kupilo Tatranske drahy aj s paru hotelmi, potesil som sa a myslel som si, ze sa to zlepsi.
Iba do doby, kym som znova necital to nase zname slovenske retardovane ,,Pre vyssiu klientelu''.

V tejto krajine sa normalny clovek nema sancu za primerane peniaze najest, ubytovat, zabavit, kupit si byvanie, pretoze vsetko u nas ma privlastok pre ,,vyssiu strednu triedu.''
Tato mentalita je najvacsou brzdou rozvoja Slovenska, kym tento nas pohlad nezmenime, Slovensko nikdy nic nedosiahne.

Keby sme dokazali prekonat tuto nasu crtu + keby sa v Slovenskej vlade objavil aspon jeden sikovny ekonomicky rozmyslajuci clovek, tak aj pocas tejto celosvetovej krizy by iba na turistike a realitach nebol problem dosiahnut priemerny 10% rocny rast HDP. 
Aj pocas nasledujucich 20-tich rokov.

My vsak na to nemame zmyslanie. :bash:


----------



## milan11

hipi(sk) said:


> milan na 98% s tebou suhlasim. Co by som zrusil z tvojich prispevkov je ta rozpravka o nenazratosti a chamtivosti investorov. Investori robia presne to, co museli urobit preto, aby boli uspesni.Investor nie je ten, kto ma riesit socialne problemy v state


Hipi, skusim ti nieco vysvetlit, aj ked som si nie isty, ci ma pochopis.

6 rokov uz zijem v Irsku, 2 roky predtym som zil v Londyne.

Najskor Londyn :
Londyn je 7 mil. mesto(neoficialne sa hovori o 11 mil.), kde neexistuje ani jeden priemyselny podnik a kde teoreticky neexistuje ani nezamestnanost.
Ked som tam prisiel a pocul tuto skutocnost, sam seba som sa spytal, kde tam ti ludia pracuju.

Hipi, odpoved je, ze v sluzbach.
Samozrejme, ze je tam financne City, ale prevazna vacsina ludi robi bud v realitach, alebo na stavbach, obchodoch, robia zahradnikov, v restauraciach, alebo nieco s pocitacmi.
*Hlavnou myslienkou Londyncanov je ale spolupodielat sa na bohatstve.*
To znaci, ze ked si zamestnany, snazis sa poskytnut zamestnanie aj inym - mas svojho zahradnika, au-pairku, upratovacku, raz za cas si zavolas buildera, ktoremu das prerobit kupelku, alebo omalovat byt.

Ked som tam bol, robil som pre jedneho Ira a prve dva mesiace sme prezili v neustalych hadkach.
Ja som sa svoju pracu snazil robit poctivo, on ma vzdy nahanal, ze je to pomaly a zbytocne. Kazdy den mi vtlkal do hlavy zakladne pravidlo stavbara v Londyne: ,,Everything just for look''.
To znaci: Vsetko iba na pohlad.
Raz pri jednej hadke som odmietol pokracovat v praci a spytal som sa ho, aky ma vyznam to prerobit tak nekvalitne, ked im to za dva roky aj tak odide.
On mi vynadal do idiotov a povedal mi, ze aby som uz konecne pochopil, ze ked to za dva roky odide, tak si zavolaju dalsieho buildera a dalsi builder bude mat znova pracu.

Hipi, tam to tak skutocne funguje.
Casom som sa osamostatnil a ked som pracoval sam na seba a navstivil som noveho zakaznika, ze co chce prerobit, on mi sam dal na vyber a spytal sa ma iba kolko ho to bude stat.

Raz som navstivil dve babicky, ktore chceli omalovat dva roky omalovany cistucky byt takou istou farbou, ktory malovat vobec nebolo treba.
Ked som sa ich spytal preco, povedali mi, ze su to uz dva roky, co mali naposledy buildera a kupelka sa im teraz prerabat nechce a ta ich farba v izbach sa im paci.
Tak som znova omaloval tie ich takmer cerstvo namalovane steny, ony mi zaplatil, rozisli sme sa vsetci spokojny.

Nazyva sa to spolupatricnost a je to v ludoch samotnych.
Oni vedia, ze ked mi daju omalovat tie svoje byty, alebo prerobit kupelky, ja nakupim farby alebo obkladacky od ich znamych z obchodov, zarobim peniaze, ktore miniem u ich dalsich znamych v restauraciach, alebo si kupim dom od nich priamo z ich realitnej kancelarie.
A vsetci budeme mat pracu a peniaze a vsetci budeme spokojne zit.

To iste je aj v Irsku. Tiez mi este chvilu trvalo, kym som prisiel na ten ich system, ktory je prakticky taky isty. Platit obrovske sumy za zbytocne sluzby, ktore ani nepotrebujes, ale na druhej strane si ty mozes zapytat take iste sumy za tie tvoje sluzby tiez.

Takto funguje cely anglosasky svet. Platis za predrazene zbytocne sluzby, ale tym padom podporujes sam seba so svojimi predrazenymi sluzbami.

Amerika tento system zacala dokonca vyvazat do celeho sveta, pocitacove a softverove firmy sa delia so svojimi ziskami so zamestnancami po celom svete, z ktorych vacsina nerobi takmer nic, alebo robi to, co robit vobec netreba. 

Ale vsetci mame pracu a vsetci fungujeme.

Toto je to, co nechapu slovenski developeri.
Ja nie som proti tomu, aby existovali na nasom trhu byty za 100 mil. korun, ale je potrebne, aby na nasom trhu existovali byty aj za 1.5 mil. korun(starsie panelaky), alebo novostavby za 3 mil. korun.

Pretoze cim viac z nas bude mat vlastny byt, tym viac ludi bude pracovat, a tym viac ludi bude vytvarat pracu a peniaze dalsim ludom.
Toto je to, co ti nasi developeri nechapu.
Keby stavali lacne byty, vytvorili by si tym padom zakaznikov aj na tie najdrahsie.
To im ale vysvetlit je nemozne.hno:


----------



## wuane

^^Milan,ked si to tu tak pekne rozpisal,inac uplne chapem o com hovoris.Nejak mi to protireci s tvojou retorikou,ktorou nas tu uz zahrnas par mesiacov.


Konkretne mam na mysli:
Nadavas na developerov,ale ty robis predsa to iste len v malom.Kde sa beru tie peniaze,ktore su ludia ochotny stale viac a viac platit za rovnaky tovar,rovnake sluzby,rovnake domy?+ neustala ziskuchtivost ludi?Nie su tie prachy nahodou nerealne?Nechybaju niekde?Nie je potom logicke,ze raz za cas sa trh musi ocistit od nerealnej pridanej hodnoty,ktora sa rokmi naberala na tovary a sluzby ,kde je len minimalna?


----------



## kapibara

Milan11, mne sa pacia tvoje postrehy a suhlasim.


----------



## kapibara

wuane said:


> ^^Milan,
> Nadavas na developerov,ale ty robis predsa to iste len v malom.


Nechapem, preco s Milanom nesuhlasite, ze developeri na Slovensku to prehnali a zabijaju dojnu kravu. Garantujem vam, ze na franc.riviere v centre Nice napriklad, sa da kupit 90 m - 100 m stvorc. byt za 103 000 euro, v centre Nice , kompletne prerobeny!!! Da sa najst za taku cenu aj v Bratislave? Pritom 

1)chybaju stavebne pozemky, lebo Riviera je ako viete natlacena medzi Alpami a morom. 
2)cena za pracu je vyssia ako na Slovensku
3)stavebne materialy su tiez ovela drahsie
4)ak niekto tvrdi, ze cena za nehnutelnost v Bratislave odraza dopyt, tak o Riviere sa neda povedat, ze dopyt je nizky. Uz len cudzinci co tu chcu mat sekundarne rezidencie. 

Tak ako je teda mozne, ze na Slovensku su reality drahsie? V Bratislave su drahsie pozemky ako v Cannes? Alebo robotnici maju vyssie platy? Ak na Slovensku nie je nafuknuta bublina, tak co to je teda? 
Ja sa nestazujem, beriem situaciu taku aka je, ale nerozumiem, preco niektori z vas vytykaju Milanovi, ze tvrdi, ze slovenski developeri su nenazranci. Ved on ma pravdu!

A to, ze robi to iste co oni v malom, tiez nesedi, lebo on si urcite nevypyta viac ako jeho kolega builder anglican, prave naopak si myslim, inac by tam nefungoval taketo roky. A builderi z vychodnej Europy su oblubeni, lebo su poctivi a lacnejsi. On to vsetko pise z pohladu niekoho, kto observuje Slovensko z dialky ako sa vyvija a zjavne ma iny nazor, ale nie zly.


----------



## quama

kapibara said:


> Nechapem, preco s Milanom nesuhlasite, ze developeri na Slovensku to prehnali a zabijaju dojnu kravu. Garantujem vam, ze na franc.riviere v centre Nice napriklad, sa da kupit 90 m - 100 m stvorc. byt za 103 000 euro, v centre Nice , kompletne prerobeny!!! Da sa najst za taku cenu aj v Bratislave? Pritom
> 
> 1)chybaju stavebne pozemky, lebo Riviera je ako viete natlacena medzi Alpami a morom.
> 2)cena za pracu je vyssia ako na Slovensku
> 3)stavebne materialy su tiez ovela drahsie
> 4)ak niekto tvrdi, ze cena za nehnutelnost v Bratislave odraza dopyt, tak o Riviere sa neda povedat, ze dopyt je nizky. Uz len cudzinci co tu chcu mat sekundarne rezidencie.
> 
> Tak ako je teda mozne, ze na Slovensku su reality drahsie? V Bratislave su drahsie pozemky ako v Cannes? Alebo robotnici maju vyssie platy? Ak na Slovensku nie je nafuknuta bublina, tak co to je teda?
> Ja sa nestazujem, beriem situaciu taku aka je, ale nerozumiem, preco niektori z vas vytykaju Milanovi, ze tvrdi, ze slovenski developeri su nenazranci. Ved on ma pravdu!
> 
> A to, ze robi to iste co oni v malom, tiez nesedi, lebo on si urcite nevypyta viac ako jeho kolega builder anglican, prave naopak si myslim, inac by tam nefungoval taketo roky. A builderi z vychodnej Europy su oblubeni, lebo su poctivi a lacnejsi. On to vsetko pise z pohladu niekoho, kto observuje Slovensko z dialky ako sa vyvija a zjavne ma iny nazor, ale nie zly.


v Bratislave je mala ponuka kvalitnych bytov, nedostatok bezproblemovych pozemkov, historicke centrum pre tak cca 150.000 obyvatelov. Z jednej strany hranica z druhej Slovnaft a z tretej karpaty. V podstate by stacilo, aby Petrzalka bola vybudovana ako normalna mestska stvrt (napr. zaciatok 20.stor) a nic tu neriesime. V 70-80 rokoch sem prislo vela pristahovalcov, rezim im postavil panelaky a tak na dlhe obdobie rozhodil prirodzeny pomer ponuka/dopyt. Vyssie ceny kvalitnych bytov za sebou tahaju cenu menej kvalitnych.


----------



## aquila

kapibara said:


> Nechapem, preco s Milanom nesuhlasite, ze developeri na Slovensku to prehnali a zabijaju dojnu kravu. Garantujem vam, ze na franc.riviere v centre Nice napriklad, sa da kupit 90 m - 100 m stvorc. byt za 103 000 euro, v centre Nice , kompletne prerobeny!!! Da sa najst za taku cenu aj v Bratislave? Pritom


ked mi taky najdes, kupim aspon 3 ks ... nechcem ti kazit naladu, ale v nice a vobec na francuzskej riviere su "kusok" drahsie byty.. a ked chces ozaj v centre a prerobeny bytiky tak okolo 100 m2 tak si priprav v lepsom pripade 500 tisic ale v realnom milion+ euro .. 

chce to iny priklad 

dalsie veci v milanovom svete radsej komentovat nebudem .. lebo by sme zase narazili na tych 40+20 rokov co nam ukradli komunisti v rozvoji spolocnosti, o ktorej on basni .. 

na zapade tie vysoke platy a system sluzieb nevznikol big bangom ale postupne .. a konkretne v tom UK a IRL za posledny asi 200 rokov .. my sme na to mali ani nie 20 rokov.. aj ked mozno bude milan v soku, ale nieco podobne fungovalo tunak za prvej republiky.. len hold komunisti to dorvali do ultima .. a kde aka luza sa dostala hore.. ale sme OT ..

zaver, developeri robia len to co im je dovolenke, tak isto ako aj v UK .. ked im to nikto nebude kupovat, zlacnia ako Ja a Ty o 40% 

p.s. quama ma v tom 100% pravdu, ze v bratislave je setsakremnsky nedostatok kvalitnych bytov.. a osobne nepovazujem za kvalitny byt ani riverpark ..


----------



## wuane

kapibara said:


> Nechapem, preco s Milanom nesuhlasite, ze developeri na Slovensku to prehnali a zabijaju dojnu kravu.


Ale s tymto ja suhlasim.Ja si myslim ze pri normalnom nastaveni cien,pre skupinu ktorej dopyt je najvyssi ,by zarobili ovela viac ako ked maju ceny nastavene pre hornych 10 000.Ak by sa predalo 70 000 bytov za 5-6 melonikov,tak zisk je zaruceny.A v to este slale dufam ze si to uvedomia a ked sa pretrasu tie vystrelky,tak sa zacne budovat pre skutocny dopyt.Nehovorim ze drahe byty netreba,ale nie vzdy je naplnena podstata slova luxus,ked si uz za to plati niekto luxusne prachy.


----------



## kapibara

Quama- suhlasim s tebou, ale napriek tomu si myslim, ze Bratislava sa moze expandovat viac ako Nice alebo Cannes. Ked chcu v Nice postavit novy projekt, tak musia najprv zburat starsie existujuce domy. Stavebne pozemky najdes len v okolitych dedinkach a predavaju sa za tie iste ceny na meter stvorcovy ako byt v centre mesta.


Aquila- take byty sa da najst uplne v pohode. Prid sem na dovolenku a popzeraj si vyklady v realitnych agenturach. 
Preto som napisala ze "garantujem vam", lebo jednu taku zmluvu ti mozem ukazat. Byty za 500 000 euro za 100 m su len v tych najlepsich stvriach s vyhladom na more, so sukromnym bazenom, so sukromnou straznou sluzbou 24/24 a s obrovskou terasou, alebo zahradkou. Tie sa nachadzaju vzdy na kopciach , lebo niesu natlacene v centre mesta. Byvaju v nich vacsinou francuzi z kazdeho kuta Fra., prisli sem travit dochodok. 
V centre mesta su byty pre "normalnych " ludi a inzeraty na tieto byty sa neoplati davat do novin, alebo na internetove stranky, lebo sa vypredaju hned este v kancelarii. Aj ked v tomto obdobi nastal mierny pokles dopytu.

Tiez si myslim, ze na zapade sa kapitalizmus vyvijal postupne a pomaly a rodicia radili svojim detom ako sa biznis robi, kdezto na Slovensku sa to ludia este len ucia a robia pokusy sami na sebe. Preto tieto slovenske reakcie sa nedaju porovnavat s nicim inym. Az na par vynimok nam rodicia neporadia ako sa daju zarobit peniaze. Vsetci skusame ako mozme.

Wuane- uplne suhlasim.


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> dalsie veci v milanovom svete radsej komentovat nebudem .. lebo by sme zase narazili na tych 40+20 rokov co nam ukradli komunisti v rozvoji spolocnosti, o ktorej on basni ..
> 
> na zapade tie vysoke platy a system sluzieb nevznikol big bangom ale postupne .. a konkretne v tom UK a IRL za posledny asi 200 rokov .. my sme na to mali ani nie 20 rokov.. aj ked mozno bude milan v soku, ale nieco podobne fungovalo tunak za prvej republiky.. len hold komunisti to dorvali do ultima .. a kde aka luza sa dostala hore.. ale sme OT ..
> 
> ..


To nie je pravda.

Funguje to aj tym big bangom - to prebehlo napr. v Pobaltskych krajinach.
Irsko bolo do 90-tych rokov tiez iba rozvojovou krajinou.
Tak isto Spanielsko.

Znova opakujem, je to iba pyramidova hra. 
V Pobalti to prebehlo prilis rychlo - stupanie cien, nezapojenie co najvacsieho poctu ludi.
Cim rychlejsi rast = tym rychlejsie to cele skonci.
Druha vec, ze potrebujes aj nejaku priemyselnu zakladnu s exportom, Pobaltie ju nemalo, Slovensko ju ma.
S tymi developermi suhlasim, niekedy som na nich az prilis tvrdy, u nas totiz zlyhal najma stat a samosprava.

Samosprava musi tu vystavbu regulovat, v Dubline aj najvacsie projekty boli rozdelene na mensie fazy, ktorym boli povolenia udelovane postupne.
K takym preslapom, ako Tri Veze, Koloseo, Vienna Gate, South City alebo Port by tu v zivote nedoslo.

Stat musi ten kolobeh penazi primerane zdanit. Bolo potrebne zaviest priamu dan z predaja. Vezmi si len, kolko penazi tu naliali zah. investori do kupy bytov a nas stat mal z toho velke hovno.


@Wuane - neprotirecim si. Mas to to iste, ako s tym kapitalizmom. Aj ked osobne pokladam tento system za chory, stale v nom musim zit.
Preto sa mu prisposobim a snazim sa z neho vytazit co najviac.
Ved aj ja som jeho sucastou a bojovat proti veternym mlynom nema vyznam.
Z toho hladiska som aj proti Ficovej politike a dokazem uznat zasluhy Dzurindovej vlady.
To ma ale neprinuti uznavat ten system ako celok, podla mna zanikne.



@Kapibara - vdaka za podporu, ale co sa tyka ceny mojej prace, opak je pravdou. Som asi tak 2X drahsi ako je Irsky priemer. Je to ale dlhy pribeh, ked som zacinal z nicoho za ceny stvrtinove oproti priemeru a s tymto to nema vela spolocneho.


----------



## aquila

kapibara said:


> Aquila- take byty sa da najst uplne v pohode. Prid sem na dovolenku a popzeraj si vyklady v realitnych agenturach.
> Preto som napisala ze "garantujem vam", lebo jednu taku zmluvu ti mozem ukazat. Byty za 500 000 euro za 100 m su len v tych najlepsich stvriach s vyhladom na more, so sukromnym bazenom, so sukromnou straznou sluzbou 24/24 a s obrovskou terasou, alebo zahradkou. Tie sa nachadzaju vzdy na kopciach , lebo niesu natlacene v centre mesta. Byvaju v nich vacsinou francuzi z kazdeho kuta Fra., prisli sem travit dochodok.
> V centre mesta su byty pre "normalnych " ludi a inzeraty na tieto byty sa neoplati davat do novin, alebo na internetove stranky, lebo sa vypredaju hned este v kancelarii. Aj ked v tomto obdobi nastal mierny pokles dopytu.


neviem, co mam ja skusenosti,tak to moc neplati .. za 100 tisic euro, tam kupis fakt ked tak mini pidi byt a nie zrovna najlepsi stav bytu alebo okolia .. 




kapibara said:


> Tiez si myslim, ze na zapade sa kapitalizmus vyvijal postupne a pomaly a rodicia radili svojim detom ako sa biznis robi, kdezto na Slovensku sa to ludia este len ucia a robia pokusy sami na sebe. Preto tieto slovenske reakcie sa nedaju porovnavat s nicim inym. Az na par vynimok nam rodicia neporadia ako sa daju zarobit peniaze. Vsetci skusame ako mozme.


tak nejako .. 



milan11 said:


> Funguje to aj tym big bangom - to prebehlo napr. v Pobaltskych krajinach.
> Irsko bolo do 90-tych rokov tiez iba rozvojovou krajinou.
> Tak isto Spanielsko.
> 
> Znova opakujem, je to iba pyramidova hra.
> V Pobalti to prebehlo prilis rychlo - stupanie cien, nezapojenie co najvacsieho poctu ludi.
> Cim rychlejsi rast = tym rychlejsie to cele skonci.


a neserinkas si behomo tych par riadkov "kusok" do papulky ? 

dalej irsko bolo na tom aj v 80tych rokoch lepsie ako sme na tom my teraz .. to ze teraz sa maju vyrazne lepsie je o inom. co sa tyka spanielska .. je to ich mentalitov. .. im nepomohlo ani ze boli svetova velmov a mali najviac zlata v historii 

to je to iste, ako tebe nepomoze ani X krat vysvetlovane veci, lebo nechapes historicke suvislosti a potom trepes hovadiny a porovnavas neporovnatelne  lebo nemas proste paru 



milan11 said:


> Stat musi ten kolobeh penazi primerane zdanit. Bolo potrebne zaviest priamu dan z predaja. Vezmi si len, kolko penazi tu naliali zah. investori do kupy bytov a nas stat mal z toho velke hovno.


najlepsie aspon 80% danou nie ?  aj svedi dosli na to, ze tudy cesta nevede  a vladne tam pravica  sa spamataj.. preco by som mal cez dane kde aku luzu podporovat ?



milan11 said:


> @Kapibara - vdaka za podporu, ale co sa tyka ceny mojej prace, opak je pravdou. Som asi tak 2X drahsi ako je Irsky priemer. Je to ale dlhy pribeh, ked som zacinal z nicoho za ceny stvrtinove oproti priemeru a s tymto to nema vela spolocneho.


heh, typicke "komunisticko-socanske" zmyslanie robotnickej triedy.. najprv sa to stazuje, aki su vseti zli zli zli, ze su nenazrani a nakoniec, ked dojde na lamanie chleba, este sa chvali, ze uctuje 2x tolko ako ostatni 

joooj, ale je ten kapitalizmus zly co ? ) boze moj milan, ja sa musim fakr rehotat, ako si si pekne nasral do papulky :lol:


----------



## milan11

^^ Nejake normalne prispevky, nepoznacene drogovou adikciou? :dunno:


----------



## aquila

vsetky moje prispevky su poznacene drogovou adikticiou.. totiz mojou drogou je zivot ) relativne slobodny a spokojny zivot  

heh, ale este teraz sa smejem, ako si sa sam odrovnal  

fazit: tak ako ty si mozes aj 4x tolko uctovat ako konkurencia, mozu si to aj developeri pokial im to trh dovoli. je to take easy


----------



## milan11

aquila said:


> vsetky moje prispevky su poznacene drogovou adikticiou.. totiz mojou drogou je zivot ) relativne slobodny a spokojny zivot


A preto cely ten svoj zivot travis trollovanim medzi SSC, diskusiami na Sme a vlastnou strankou o dialniciach.

Inac tu zavislost na bielom prasku si tu mozes priznat, neboj sa, budeme ti ju tolerovat.


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> tak ako ty si mozes aj 4x tolko uctovat ako konkurencia, mozu si to aj developeri pokial im to trh dovoli. je to take easy


vo vyspelej spolocnosti by malo fungovat napriklad toto, ale to asi pri svojom obmedzenom vnimani sveta nepochopis hno:


----------



## aquila

milan, fiha, nejako moc ta zaujimam  ale v pohodicke, od toho sa to vola svetova siet 

dalej ako si si vsimol nevysim tu od nevidim do nevidim, ked si zoberies dialnice.info alebo nebodaj sme.sk tak je to zlomok casu co tu zjavne travis ty .. plus, ano je to moje hobby, a preco by som sa nevenoval mojmu projektu dialnice.info ?  

nehovoriac, ze k IT mam take "mensiu" afinitu uz vyse 20 rokov, ked som zacinal na legendarnej PP06 a aj svojim sposobom mam docinenia s IT doteraz, takze aj ked ti tieto riadky pisem, tak som za to plateny  

ale paci sa mi, ako ti dosli zase raz argumenty, a hned tu ludi pasujes na zavislost na kde akych praskoch  joj, milanko, zvykas je tu pluralita nazorov, ludia s tebou mozu aj nesuhlasit, alebo nebodaj mat aj svoj nazor. ja ti tu nepisem, ze si na kde com zavysli, len som sa doslova rehotal, ako si si sam sebe protirecil a kusok naserinkal do papulky


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> vo vyspelej spolocnosti by malo fungovat napriklad toto, ale to asi pri svojom obmedzenom vnimani sveta nepochopis hno:


joooj, co vsetko by malo a nefunguje  moje vnimanie sveta je prudko realisticke a najma pragmaticke .. 

ale je sranda, to ze tu clovek vnima realitu tak aka je a vie s as nou vyrovnat a nesnazi sa tu stazovat na vsetko ... tak je obmedzeni 

ale ked niekto sa len stazuje ... tak je akoze rozhladeni ?  joj, mam najradsej taketo krcmove reci  

nic chlapci, good job.. bavim sa  hned sa mi lepsie robi, ked mam tunak taku humornu sekciu  clovek ani na haluze nemusi chodit :banana:


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan malo casu mam, tak len na rychlo, nemam ziadny protinazor na tvoje popisanie systemu, aky by mal byt v Anglicku ci Irsku, v Anglicku som bol tak maximalne na letisku a v Irsku vobec. Ale v USA tento system urcite nepati, plati tam presne ten system, co popisujem ja. 
System v anglicku podla tvojho vnimania mi pripada taky, rozpravkovy a nesedia mi donho take fakty, ako preco anglicania investuju do zahranicnych nehnutelnosti, ked mozu dat za tie peniaze pracu inym anglicanom a z tych penazi by potom oni dostali viac prace a tym padom zarobili viac penazi...? Preco sa anglicania chodia opijat do lacnej BA, ked sa mozu opijat u seba doma a dat pracu vlastnym? Podla toho, co opisujes v Anglicku nefunguje obchod ako taky, ale sa donho hodne implikuje fenomen riesenia socialnej situacie zakaznika. Rovnako sa zakaznik stara o socialnu situaciu predajcu. Naozaj rozpravkove, zacinam normalne uvazovat o emigracii do UK...


----------



## hipi(sk)

aquila
"joooj, co vsetko by malo a nefunguje moje vnimanie sveta je prudko realisticke a najma pragmaticke .. "

presne moja retorika, emocie mi prilis vo vnimani pravdy a skutocneho sveta nepomozu....


----------



## aquila

hipi: to milanovi nevysvetlis .. najma to, ze najstarsi britsky maloobchod je v konkurze  preco podradne builderske prace, aupairky, sluzky a neviem co nerobia anglicania ale slovaci, poliac, pakistanci, indovia a neviem kto este  urcite to je tym, ze anglani podporuju "svojich"  ja mam taky dojem, ze milan zije asi v inom casopriestore


----------



## milan11

fukottt said:


> a psychiatrovi platis, alebo si tam tiez robis taku hanbu?



Nie neplatim.
Ale je mozne, ze po takychto prispevkoch budem jedneho potrebovat.
Nechces mi poradit toho svojho, kedze ako vidim, stale mate v tom ustave pristup k internetu?


----------



## fukottt

milan11 said:


> Nie neplatim.
> Ale je mozne, ze po takychto prispevkoch budem jedneho potrebovat.
> Nechces mi poradit toho svojho, kedze ako vidim, stale mate v tom ustave pristup k internetu?


radsej nie, je to dost drahy doktor a nechcem aby si mi potom isiel nadavat,ze zobral peniaze a nedal ti sedativa.a u nas je vstupna prehliadka aj tak povinna,takze nic pre teba:banana:
rip


----------



## hipi(sk)

milan, pekna story, takze to chapem tak, ze keby som prisiel k nim ja, tak by mi ten zub vytrhli za par supov za 7 minut. Pretoze mne este nedohodili ziadny iny obchod. 
Alebo to kazdemu trhaju zuby za cca 1000eur a opletackami ako si zazil ty? Aj tym, co nedostali dohodeny ziadny obchod od nich? 
Ta nemocnica ta ma uplne na haku, pre zamestnancov nemocnice si tam len pacient, ktory je zakaznik, tak ako kazdy iny. Ak si myslis, ze si bol v prave, tak si ich kludne mohol zalovat, snad je v Irsku lepsi pravny system, ako na sk....
Hadam si len nemyslis, ze tym, ze sa k tebe spravali neeticky si im splatil akysi spolocensky dlh, zatoze si svojej zubarke, ktora tiez ma len obchodny vztah s tou nemocnicou, dva krat vykachlickoval ordinaciu?


----------



## Sukino

milan11 said:


> Predpisala mi ... a paintkiller...


I hope not.

Anyway, next time,have it done in Slovakia an it will be much cheaper.


----------



## milan11

Sukino, chybicka se vloudila.
Samozrejme painkiller.

Hipi, nejde o dohodenie prace od nich, ale jednoducho ma odhadla na dalsie tela, ktore ma na to a necha sa osklbat.

A to by som ti tu mohol napisat dalsi moj pribeh s irskym sudnictvom a aki potrebni a financne nenarocni su pravnici a podobna verbez.


----------



## default

Ako vas tak citam chlapci, vytah vas zviezol az do suterenu.


----------



## zuzana

nj  chodim k sukromnemu zubarovi a moja najdrahsia navsteva ma stala 1500 sk...


----------



## Kachle

Skusim to trochu zosumarizovat, lebo o zubaroch toto vlakno predsa len nie je. V Bratislave sa pred par rokmi strhla realitna horucka. Ceny rastli rekordne a pribudlo mnozstvo developerov, ktory tiez chceli zarobit rychlo a co najviac (vyuzit system). Kazdy chvilku sa predstavoval nejaky projekt, od skromnejsich az po ultraambiciozne. Ako pri vsetkom, najvacsia marza je v luxusnom segemente, tak sa vela projektov snazilo zaradit tam. Navyse, znie lepsie, ked mas byvat v luxuse ako ked len v beznom byte. 
Zatial nic zvlastne, az na to, ze na Slovensku to bolo prvy krat. Ale rovnako sa spravali v Irsku, Spanielsku, Estonsku, Rusku, Dubaji, Cine, samozrejme v USA a vlastne skoro vsade. Vynimocne chamtivy slovensky developery neboli, ale boli podstatne neskusenejsi. 
Specialny problem v Bratislave, ale bola korupcia a neucta k historickym pamiatkam. To je vsak ovela vacsi problem statnej spravy ako developerov. Oni mali zabranit porusovaniu zakonov a ochranit hodnoty, ktorych Bratislava nema vela.
Je zvlastne, ze vsetci suhlasia s tym, ze ceny nehnutelnosti su v Bratislave privysoke, ale predsa sa rozhorela hadka na mnoho stran.

Developeri, ale aj ostatni ucastnici procesu (robotnici, spekulanti atd.), sa, presne ako Milan11, snazili zo systemu vytazit co najviac. Problem bol len v tom, ze on na develperov nadaval, ospevoval Irsko a Londyn, ale zaroven nadaval na kapitalizmus a Wall Street. Je to zjavne protirecive a zaroven aj pokrytecke. Ked sa k tomu prida grafomania a urazanie, tak tu mame L'enfant terrible fora. Dakujem, ale to vazne neprosim.


----------



## aquila

kachle, krasne zrhnutie kay:

p.s. milan, posledna veta o pravnikoch a sudnikoch len podciarkuje to ako si to uz pri zubarovi nepochopil


----------



## fukottt

pekne zhrnute kachle,ale asi je to marne
:cheers:


----------



## milan11

Kachle said:


> Skusim to trochu zosumarizovat, lebo o zubaroch toto vlakno predsa len nie je. V Bratislave sa pred par rokmi strhla realitna horucka. Ceny rastli rekordne a pribudlo mnozstvo developerov, ktory tiez chceli zarobit rychlo a co najviac (vyuzit system). Kazdy chvilku sa predstavoval nejaky projekt, od skromnejsich az po ultraambiciozne. Ako pri vsetkom, najvacsia marza je v luxusnom segemente, tak sa vela projektov snazilo zaradit tam. Navyse, znie lepsie, ked mas byvat v luxuse ako ked len v beznom byte.
> Zatial nic zvlastne, az na to, ze na Slovensku to bolo prvy krat.


Potialto s tebou suhlasim





Kachle said:


> Ale rovnako sa spravali v Irsku, Spanielsku, Estonsku, Rusku, Dubaji, Cine, samozrejme v USA a vlastne skoro vsade. Vynimocne chamtivy slovensky developery neboli, ale boli podstatne neskusenejsi.


V tomto sa mylis.
V Irsku, Spanielsku a v USA sa developeri spravali uplne inac.
Isteze, stavali sa aj drahe, alebo velmi drahe projekty.
Ale zakladom celeho realitneho trhu boli projekty lacne.
Znova opakujem, 
*- cim viac ludi si moze dovolit byt, tym vacsia je vystavba 
- cim je vacsia vystavba, tym je vyssia zamestnanost a spotreba
- cim je vyssia zamestnanost a spotreba, tym vyssia je aj zivotna uroven a kupyschopnost
- cim vyssia je kupyschopnost a zivotna uroven, tym je vacsi zaujem aj o drahsie projekty
- cim je rozsiahlejsia a vacsia vystavba, tym viac stupa aj cele HDP a ekonomika a tym rychlejsie dobiehame zapad - vid Irsko a Spanielsko od 90-tych rokov po dnesok*
To vsetko je obsiahnute v jednej jedinej vete, ktoru vyslovil Clinton, ktory zabezpecil americky rast na nasledujucich 15 rokov:

*Dom pre kazdeho*

Bud to chapes, alebo to nechapes.
*V USA, Spanielsku a Irsku nie je kriza preto, ze su nehnutelnosti drahe, ale preto, ze sa uz jedoducho vycerpal vsetok dopyt.*
V samotnom Dubline ja na predaj 50 000 bytov, ktore si moze dovolit aj upratovacka a aj tak ich nema uz kto kupit.
Preto sa hovori,ze ta kriza bude trvat dlhsie - do tej doby, kym dorastie dalsia generacia, ktora tie byty vykupi. 
K takej vystavbe, ako bola doteraz uz ale nikdy nedojde.

Takze moje nadavanie na nasich developerov prameni z tohto:
Nie som proti drahym bytom, ale musia byt aj tie lacne, dostupne a vtedy sliape cela ekonomika, tak, ako som to vyssie popisal.
Zo socializmom to nema absolutne nic spolocne, naopak je to najtvrdsi kapitalizmus, ked si len vytvaram pracu aj na zajtra.




Kachle said:


> Specialny problem v Bratislave, ale bola korupcia a neucta k historickym pamiatkam. To je vsak ovela vacsi problem statnej spravy ako developerov. Oni mali zabranit porusovaniu zakonov a ochranit hodnoty, ktorych Bratislava nema vela.


Suhlasim, ale rad by som ta este doplnil o kvalitu samotnej vystavby.
Ked komunisticke 12-poschodove kralikarne sa zmenili na 30-poschodove kralikarne, alebo masovky typu Koloseo a tym padom sa Bratislave ustedrila taka ista rana ako ta z dob komunizmu - moj dalsi dovod na nadavanie developerom.
O dispoziciach bytov sa netreba ani vyjadrovat.





Kachle said:


> Je zvlastne, ze vsetci suhlasia s tym, ze ceny nehnutelnosti su v Bratislave privysoke, ale predsa sa rozhorela hadka na mnoho stran.


Som rad, ze vsetci konecne suhlasia, pretoze rok dozadu som to tvrdil sam, s dalsimi dvoma forumermi






Kachle said:


> Developeri, ale aj ostatni ucastnici procesu (robotnici, spekulanti atd.), sa, presne ako Milan11, snazili zo systemu vytazit co najviac. Problem bol len v tom, ze on na develperov nadaval, ospevoval Irsko a Londyn, ale zaroven nadaval na kapitalizmus a Wall Street. Je to zjavne protirecive a zaroven aj pokrytecke. Ked sa k tomu prida grafomania a urazanie, tak tu mame L'enfant terrible fora. Dakujem, ale to vazne neprosim.


Kachle nepochopil si ma, moznoze som sa ja zle vyjadril.
Aj ked je toto pre mna trochu citliva tema, vyjadrim sa k nej iba raz.
Moja cenotvorba je postavena na produkte, ktory ponukam.
Je na mojich zakaznikoch, ci s tou cenou suhlasia, alebo nie.
Nikto ich nenuti platit mi, kolko mi platia, momentalne je tu recesia a polovica ostatnych obkladacov aj tak nema pracu, cize moznost vyberu je vysoka.
Nema to nic spolocne s mojim nadavanim na developerov a len tak mimochodom, aj tak mi trva dvojnasobne dlhsie spravit pracu, ktoru iny spravi pri ovela nizsej kvalite znacne rychlejsie.
Len za posledne tri roky som vyskusal vyse 100 obkladacov, ktori mi tvrdili, ze to vedia robit, ze robili v Nemecku, USA, alebo na Slovensku pre tie najdrahsie kupelnove studia, mal som ludi priamo z vychodu, ktori cely zivot robili s travertinom a z tych vsetkych som prijal iba jedneho, ktoreho som este aj tak pol roka zaucal. 
Do toho, keby si moje posty cital dokladnejsie, uz viackrat som sa vyjadril, ze ti moji zamestnanci zarabaju v priemere po odcitani nakladov dokonca viac ako ja.
Aj ked s nimi fyzicky pracujem na stavbe, aj ked oni chodia do roka 5-6 krat na Slovensko a ja iba raz, aj ked oni chodia na Vianoce 15 decembra a ja 20-22, aj ked oni sa vracaju koncom januara a ja sa vraciam 2-3tieho.
Ak toto povazujes za zdieracstvo, alebo vyuzivanie systemu, tak je to tvoja vec. 
Za vyuzitie systemu som ja pokladal to, ze som odisiel zo Slovenska a mohol som zacat v krajine s ovela vyssimi prijmami.
Ale odisiel som vtedy, ked este tak do Anglicka, ako aj Irska boli potrebne viza, ktore si si musel so znacnymi problemami vybavit, kedy este neexistovali nizkonakladove letecke spolocnosti, cize za letenku som platil 20 000Sk, kedy si na pracu potreboval pracovne povolenie, ktore si nemal sancu vybavit, kedy si sa triasol strachom, ked si na ulici videl policajta, kedy si kazdy den zil v ocakavani, ze ta mozu deportovat, kedy ti platili, kolko ti platili a ty si sa nemohol ani ozvat, kedy si Vianoce travil v zahranici, pretoze s vedel, ze naspat sa nedostanes a kedy si bol stastny, ze si vobec mohol zametat ulice a vazil si si akukolvek pracu.

Takze to stale povazujes za pokrytectvo a sranie si do huby?
S tym nadavanim na kapitalizmus - uz som zazil jeden system, ktory v tej dobe vacsina vychvalovala - a vdaka, uz to nechcem zazit. Vsetci tito terajsi fanatici strasne zavrhuju socializmus a dobu minulu a ospevuju tu sucastnost ako dar nebies, bez toho, aby si dokazali uvedomit aj tieniste stranky tohto sucastneho systemu.
Ja len tymto fanatikom pripominam, ze zivot nie je iba biely a cierny, ze tento system, aj ked je v nom ovela viac osobnej slobody ako v tom minulom, aj tak nie je demokraticky a spravodlivy a v koncu koncov aj tak smeruje naspat tam, co sme uz raz zazili. A toto ja nechcem a preto nutim ludi zamysliet sa nad tym, kde to vlastne zijeme.



*@Fukottt*, povedz mi, prosim ta, naco si sa na toto forum hlasil?
Tvoje posty od zaciatku su smerovane na osobne utoky proti tunajsim forumerom, alebo vyjadrovanie tvojich nazorov - stavba stale stoji, toto sa mi vidi- nevidi, bez toho, aby si ty osobne mal pre toto forum nejaku hodnotu.
Myslis si, ze tvoje utoky alebo nazory zaujimaju tunajsich forumerov, ked nie si schopny bud sem tam postnut nejaku fotku, alebo tu predviest novy projekt, alebo tu napisat par faktov, alebo postrehov k realitnej situacii, alebo tu aspon prepostnut nejaky clanok z inych medii - co tu vlastne chces? :dunno:
Netvrdim, ze ja som idealnym ucastnikom a kvoli svojim nazorom som si popudil proti sebe aj znacnu cast tohto fora, ale aspon sa snazim, aby moje posty boli zaujimave a mali aspon nejaku vypovednu hodnotu.
Ak sa tu zacne registrovat dalsie mnozstvo ludi ako ty, tak sa tu bude len zbytocne coraz viac hadat a medzi tymi tonami postov bude kazdy hladat aspon jeden, ktory si precita so zaujmom a ktory mu nieco aj donesie.
Ak si chces iba pokecat, alebo si bez priciny zanadavat, mas aj Pokec alebo ostatne diskusne fora.
Ja nadavam vzdy s pricinou, ktora sa tyka vystavby a vzapati ju aj objasnim.
Na zaver ta poprosim o vymazanie tvojich postov z tohto mojho threadu, ja vymazem tie svoje, tykajuce sa teba, aj tento dodatok.





aquila said:


> p.s. milan, posledna veta o pravnikoch a sudnikoch len podciarkuje to ako si to uz pri zubarovi nepochopil


Tak mi to aspon vysvetli, co som nepochopil? :dunno:


----------



## milan11

Aj ked uz par dni stary clanok, nedal som si:

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/novostavby-v-tallinne-lacnejsie-ako-panelaky/151686.html



> *Novostavby v Tallinne lacnejšie ako paneláky*
> Trojizbový nový byt v dobrej lokalite možno kúpiť za 100-tisíc eur
> 
> Jeden z najväčších developerov v Estónsku, spoločnosť Arco Vara znížila nedávno ceny nových bytov v projekte Kodukolde neďaleko centra Tallinnu o vyše 30 % oproti pôvodnej cene.* Trojizbový byt s výmerou 71 m2 a 12 m2 balkónom (plus komora)* stál nedávno podľa internetovej stránky projektu 141-tisíc € (4,25 mil. Sk), *teraz vyjde na 100-tisíc € (3 mil. Sk). *
> 
> Vedúci oddelenia developmentu Veiko Taevere pre denník Aripaev povedal, že dúfa, že dokážu predať všetky prázdne jednotky v projekte. Zľava v rozsahu 30 až 40 % znamená, že v niektorých prípadoch stoja nové byty menej ako paneláky postavené pred rokom 1990.
> Táto spoločnosť nie jediná, ktorá ponúka novostavby za ceny starých bytov. NCC Ehitus predáva byty v meste Viimsi za 17 500 kroon/m2 (34-tisíc Sk/m2), čo je zhruba cena sovietskych rekonštruovaných bytov. Zníženie cien o 30 až 40 % v troch projektoch oznámila nedávno aj veľká developerská a stavebná spoločnosť Merko.
> 
> Podľa Peepa Soomana, člena predstavenstva realitnej kancelárie Pindi Kinnisvara takéto ostré predaje sú novým fenoménom, pretože* veľa developerov dúfalo, že pokles realitného trhu nepotrvá dlhšie ako 18 mesiacov. „Kolaps svetových finančných trhov zničil tieto ilúzie a vysoko zadlžení realitní developeri sa teraz ponáhľajú s predajom aktív*.“
> 
> Navyše, majitelia predávajúci staršie byty ich často odovzdávajú zariadené nábytkom a kuchynskými spotrebičmi, čo v prípade novostavieb znamená pre kupujúcich ešte niekoľko stotisíc kroon naviac.


Zeby sme podobny trend mohli na buduci rok ocakavat aj v Bratislave?


----------



## Sukino

milan11 said:


> V samotnom Dubline ja na predaj 50 000 bytov, ktore si moze dovolit aj upratovacka a aj tak ich nema uz kto kupit.


Source on both of these claims?
Actually, Ireland has the same problem as Slovakia. Developers haven't built affordable housing. They own lots but would rather wait to build expensive housing in the future than build cheap housing now.


----------



## milan11

Sukino said:


> Source on both of these claims?


Rumour has it. 
V 4.mil. Irsku sa min. rok dokoncilo 90 000 domov a bytov, predtym to byvalo okolo 60-70 000 domov a bytov rocne. Prevazna vacsina v Dubline.





Sukino said:


> Actually, Ireland has the same problem as Slovakia. Developers haven't built affordable housing. They own lots but would rather wait to build expensive housing in the future than build cheap housing now.


Mylis sa.
Ked odhliadnem od takych detailov ako to, ze z kazdeho projektu musel developer predat za minimalnu hodnotu urcity pocet bytov miestnej samosprave, ktora ich poskytovala soc. slabsim rodinam, v Dubline sa postavilo v ovela vacsej miere viac nizsie-cenovych projektov, ako tych vyssich.

Musim ist do prace , rozpisem to tu neskor, ale vezmi si tuto adresu:
http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?...ale&s[furn]=&s[refreshmap]=1&search_type=sale

Dal som ti tam do vyhladavania domy a byty v Dubline do 200 000€, ked si kliknes na urcity dom, alebo byt, v popise najdes uz aj vypocitanu hodnotu hypotekarnej mesacnej splatky.
*Pri bytoch za 150 000*€ tato *splatka je okolo 652€ mesacne *, za 1 bed apartment, co na Slovensku znamena 2 izb. byt.
*Minimalna* mesacna mzda v Irsku je zhruba 1 400 € mesacne, *priemerna* okolo 2 800€ mesacne.
Na tejto stranke este nie su uvedene novostavby, ktore developeri predavaju osobitne, cez realitky. Tych novostavieb su momentalne na predaj desiatky tisic, po celom obvode Dublinu a ceny v nich zacinaju uz od 170 000 €.
Neskor ti tu uvediem jednotlive stvrte a projekty.

Za 200 000 € uz mas skutocne obrovsky vyber.
Hypotekarna mesacna splatka na *200 000 €* je *865 € *mesacne.
Znova pripominam, *minimalna mzda je 1 400 € *mesacne.

mimochodom, preco si nezagooglis?
A ceny stale klesaju


----------



## hurahura

*Nádejou developerov sú menej majetní*

http://www.sme.sk/c/4210816/nadejou-developerov-su-menej-majetni.html


----------



## Sukino

milan11 said:


> Za 200 000 € uz mas skutocne obrovsky vyber.
> Hypotekarna mesacna splatka na *200 000 €* je *865 € *mesacne.
> Znova pripominam, *minimalna mzda je 1 400 € *mesacne.


So you would have to pay for 30 years.


----------



## portal

Tak na okraj ku tomu Irsku... s ekonomikami zapadoeuropskych krajin a US to pojde v strednodobom horizonte dole vodou (inflacia, realne mzdy). Tento spolocny nazor zdielam s kolegami.

Som zvedavy, kedy bude 1 EUR = 0.90 GBP resp. kedy zacne niekto pisat uvahy o tom, ze by UK vstupilo do eurozony.

j/n


----------



## Sukino

portal said:


> kedy zacne niekto pisat uvahy o tom, ze by UK vstupilo do eurozony.
> 
> j/n


That's already happening.


----------



## kapibara

portal said:


> Som zvedavy, kedy bude 1 EUR = 0.90 GBP
> j/n


No uz to tak skoro je. 1 euro= 0,86586 U.K.£

link : http://fr.finance.yahoo.com/convertisseur


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> cca 4.5% je to konzervativny odhad min financii, ktory vcera pochvalil Miklos, plus je to odhad aj NBS a OECD....


k odhadom hospodarskeho rastu, o ktorom sme sa bavili par stran dozadu...

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4218183/dopady-krizy-sa-uz-podla-sramka-zretelne-prejavuju.html



> Myslieť si, že na nás nebude vplývať recesia, ktorá je momentálne v krajinách eurozóny alebo u našich kľúčových ekonomických partnerov, je naivné," povedal po stredajšom rokovaní vlády. Pripustil pritom, že centrálna banka môže v ďalších mesiacoch zrevidovať aj svoje aktuálne prognózy, ktoré zverejnila len v piatok 5. decembra.
> 
> "Môžem povedať, že tá prognóza je z môjho pohľadu na tej najoptimistickejšej hrane, ale samozrejme ju rešpektujem. V rámci normálneho procesu ju budeme revidovať a tá revízia môže byť samozrejme v budúcnosti významná," dodal s tým, že problémom prognózovania je najmä skutočnosť, že ešte stále nie je detailne zmapovaný dopad a rozsah krízy ani vo finančnom sektore, ani v reálnej ekonomike.


tak len tolko k tym 4.7%, podla mojho nazoru budeme radi, ak vobec nejaky rast bude.


----------



## hurahura

*Ze kriza? Ukaze sa ci toto predaju*

Pol milióna za štvorec holobytu v Tatrách
http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/pol-miliona-za-stvorec-holobytu-v-tatrach/152496.html

Podľa partnera J&T Petra Korbačku pôjde o prvé rezidencie s 5-hviezdičkovým servisom v strednej Európe. „Najluxusnejšie byty v tomto regióne sú tak v našej krajine,“

Rezidencie v troj-, štvor a päťposchodových domoch priamo na brehu plesa stoja od 40 do 235 miliónov Sk (1,35 do 8 mil. eur).


----------



## aquila

lepsie a lacnejsie to clovek kupi v alpach na ladovci, kde je "kusok" inak zarucena moznost lyzovania .. a o sluzbach ani nehovorim..

rusaci to tiez uz nekupia .. pocJ&Tek tusim maju problem


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> lepsie a lacnejsie to clovek kupi v alpach na ladovci, kde je "kusok" inak zarucena moznost lyzovania .. a o sluzbach ani nehovorim..
> 
> rusaci to tiez uz nekupia .. pocJ&Tek tusim maju problem


mozno radi hraju poker


----------



## default

Zjavne potrebuju prachy, vela prachov, a naivne cakaju, ze toto divadielko s luxusom im niekto zozerie aj s navijakom. Za 40milionov mozem chodit na dovolenku kazdy vikend do inej krajiny a to do konca svojho zivota, neviem preco by som si mal za to kupovat nejaku garsonku v Tatrach s frontami na vleky, mizernymi sluzbami a tromi stromami.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Tak to je už fakt brutálne vysoká cena. Ak by sa služby v okolí zlepšili o 250%, tak by to možno bolo aj trochu opodstatnené. Ale teraz? Služby na minime. To im fakt aj dakto kúpi :lol:


----------



## quama

Ta sialena cena pri apartmanoch v Tatrach ma 3 mozne vysvelenia:
1. proste to skusaju ci sa niekto nechyti
2. chcu davat velke "zlavy" uz rozpracovanym klientom a skutocne sa moze jednat o Rusakov a Ukrajincov, JT ma aktivity v Moskve
3. je za tym nejaka uctovna operacia ktorej pozadie nepozname

...ale aj tak si myslim, ze to za tie ceny nepredaju ani pri zlavach na urovni 50%


----------



## Strummer

nebol teraz nedavno niekde clanok o tom, ze rusi uz tatry opustili?


----------



## hurahura

quama said:


> Ta sialena cena pri apartmanoch v Tatrach ma 3 mozne vysvelenia:
> 1. proste to skusaju ci sa niekto nechyti
> 2. chcu davat velke "zlavy" uz rozpracovanym klientom a skutocne sa moze jednat o Rusakov a Ukrajincov, JT ma aktivity v Moskve
> 3. je za tym nejaka uctovna operacia ktorej pozadie nepozname
> 
> ...ale aj tak si myslim, ze to za tie ceny nepredaju ani pri zlavach na urovni 50%


Neverim, ze si rakusan nieco kupi v tatrach.... inak za 80 milionov si v alpach mozes kupit nie ze drbnuty apartman ale vidiecke sidlo. Mozno nie uplne na svahu ale velmi blizko. 
Za tie prachy si mozes kupit apartman vlastne hocikde -vo francuzsku, v taliansku, v pyrenejach.... 
wtf... necham kto by to kupoval na strbskom...
toto bude velky FAIL


----------



## cibula

budu to predavat tak za 100k/m2 max.
nechapem o co im ide s tymito cenami... asi chcu len prilakat zakaznikov typu mojsejovci (cim drahsie, tym lepsie, ta ne?)

urcite sa tam bude veelmi lahko zjednavat...


----------



## kapibara

Link na realitku v Alpach ISOLA 2000, velmi chic miesto, 65 km od Nice, asi tolko isto od Monaca, nadmorska vyska 2400 m , chodia sa tam lyzovat hlavne ludia z Monaca a Cannes cez vikendy. Sneh tam je zhruba od oktobra do aprila.

www.decolombe.com/appartements.htm


Su aj ovela lacnejsie. Minule som videla domcek na samote asi 12 km od lyziarskeho vleku, stal 23 000 euro.


----------



## quama

hurahura said:


> Neverim, ze si rakusan nieco kupi v tatrach.... inak za 80 milionov si v alpach mozes kupit nie ze drbnuty apartman ale vidiecke sidlo. Mozno nie uplne na svahu ale velmi blizko.
> Za tie prachy si mozes kupit apartman vlastne hocikde -vo francuzsku, v taliansku, v pyrenejach....
> wtf... necham kto by to kupoval na strbskom...
> toto bude velky FAIL


je to faky divne od nich. to si snad nemyslia, ze apartmany v takej cene si kupuju idioti. ako napisala kapibara, alpska konkurencia je definitivne lepsia a lacnejsia...


----------



## hurahura

*NARKS: Ceny spadnú o vyše tretinu*

myslim ze takto to este na plnu hubu nikto nepovedal
--------------------------

Ceny starých bytov by sa v Bratislave mali v priebehu roka-dvoch vrátiť na úroveň 35 až 40-tisíc Sk/m2. Myslí si to prezident Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska (NARKS) Ľubomír Kardoš.

V lete sa pritom ceny v priemere pohybovali nad 60-tisíc Sk/m2. 

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/narks-ceny-spadnu-o-vyse-tretinu/152665.html


----------



## Strummer

hurahura said:


> Ceny starých bytov by sa v Bratislave mali v priebehu roka-dvoch vrátiť na úroveň 35 až 40-tisíc Sk/m2. Myslí si to prezident Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska (NARKS) Ľubomír Kardoš.


co uz sa k tomuto da povedat, ked este pred par dnami ich hovorca tvrdil nieco uplne ine. definitivny dokaz, ze realitny trh na Slovensku (a specialne v Bratislave) je kompletne v srackach, snad aj poslednym optimistom to dojde. "drzte si klobouky, jedeme z kopce, panove"


----------



## quama

hurahura said:


> myslim ze takto to este na plnu hubu nikto nepovedal
> --------------------------
> 
> Ceny starých bytov by sa v Bratislave mali v priebehu roka-dvoch vrátiť na úroveň 35 až 40-tisíc Sk/m2. Myslí si to prezident Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska (NARKS) Ľubomír Kardoš.
> 
> V lete sa pritom ceny v priemere pohybovali nad 60-tisíc Sk/m2.
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/narks-ceny-spadnu-o-vyse-tretinu/152665.html


Tito experti na plnu hubu povedali uz vselico. Cela komunikacna strategia je teraz o tom ako klesnu stare byty ale novostavby nie. Pritom investicia do novostavby v BA je v sucasnosti vacsia hlupost ako kupa starsieho bytu na dobrom mieste.


----------



## aquila

nazorny progres realitnej bubliny .. uz sa nepredavaju nehnutelnosti len s garazami !  

nieco na pobavenie ... ked som to videl som myslel, ze z kresla spadnem )

http://reality.zoznam.sk/---www.reality.sk---/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=0863-001239

aka 3 izb. RD+domček s babkou


----------



## kaxno

kapibara said:


> Link na realitku v Alpach ISOLA 2000, velmi chic miesto, 65 km od Nice, asi tolko isto od Monaca, nadmorska vyska 2400 m , chodia sa tam lyzovat hlavne ludia z Monaca a Cannes cez vikendy. Sneh tam je zhruba od oktobra do aprila.
> 
> www.decolombe.com/appartements.htm
> 
> 
> Su aj ovela lacnejsie. Minule som videla domcek na samote asi 12 km od lyziarskeho vleku, stal 23 000 euro.


Ja som minule nasiel na predaj Hotel v Zell am See v Rakusku (hned vedla je Kaprun a milion inych vychytenych stredisk) za cca 3 mio eur. Hotel ma bazen, saunu, restiku, cca 20 izieb. Ja byt taky "lovas" tak si radsej kupim tamto a prerobim, ako nejaky kamrlik o velkosti 200 m2


----------



## default

No ty kokos... ked uz niekto predava aj babku, to uz musi byt kriza jaxvina...


----------



## wuane

aquila said:


> nazorny progres realitnej bubliny .. uz sa nepredavaju nehnutelnosti len s garazami !
> 
> nieco na pobavenie ... ked som to videl som myslel, ze z kresla spadnem )
> 
> http://reality.zoznam.sk/---www.reality.sk---/Zakazka.aspx?IDZak=0863-001239
> 
> aka 3 izb. RD+domček s babkou


dom s babkou sme aj my chceli kupit.To sa inac bezne robieva.


----------



## hurahura

no wuane urcite to uplne BEZNE nie je


----------



## aquila

no ja neviem, s najomnikmi sa byty predavaju relativne bezne.. ked to beries investicne... najma na zapade je to dost bezna prax, ze predavas aj byt s najomnikmi a zmluvou na XY rokov.. ale preavat dom s babkou ? ako drsne


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> monozstvo? to mnozstvo je este stale velmi male v porovnani s poctom panelakov v povodnom stave. ja s tebou inac suhlasim, a uz davno som tu v diskusii presadzoval vyhody malych, opravenych panelakov. to ale neznamena, ze ich ceny nebudu este klesat.


mnozstvo v zmysle ze ich nie je niekolko, odhadoval by som to na 20-30%. Vhodnych panelakov, teda maly pocet bytov do 20 / vchod, dobra lokalita (mensie sidlisko, les, sluzby), zatepleny je tak 10% celkoveho poctu panelakov v BA


----------



## default

Myslim ze ak priemerna mzda zazracne dramaticky nevyskoci zo dna na den, dno cien panelovych bytov pri sucasnom dopyte moze byt 30% pod dnesnou urovnou.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Myslim ze ak priemerna mzda zazracne dramaticky nevyskoci zo dna na den, dno cien panelovych bytov pri sucasnom dopyte moze byt 30% pod dnesnou urovnou.


priemerna mazda bola taka ako je teraz aj pred rokom pocas vrcholiaceho boomu (OK trochu nizsia), podstatny problem je, ze na trhu su drahe/nedostupne dlhe peniaze a nie priemerna mzda.


----------



## default

Ja som narozdiel od teba toho nazoru, ze mame vzhladom na kupyschopnost drahe byty pre nizsiu strednu a strednu vrstvu, a to zhruba o tych 30% oproti dnesnemu status quo.


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> priemerna mazda bola taka ako je teraz aj pred rokom pocas vrcholiaceho boomu (OK trochu nizsia), podstatny problem je, ze na trhu su drahe/nedostupne dlhe peniaze a nie priemerna mzda.


aha, takze na priemernej mzde nezalezi, dolezite je, ze uz nie su k dispozicii absurdne uvery na 30 rokov? niektori ludia fakt nepochopili podstatu celej tejto krizy...


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> aha, takze na priemernej mzde nezalezi, dolezite je, ze uz nie su k dispozicii absurdne uvery na 30 rokov? niektori ludia fakt nepochopili podstatu celej tejto krizy...


skus si precitat co som napisal a nevyvodzovat z toho vlastne zavery. priemerna mzda je jeden z kritickych ukazovatelov. ale sucasny realitny trh je v prvom rade dany nedostatkom/drahymi dlhymi peniazmi.

ale treba si pozriet aj na cislo ktore hovori o pocte bytov na 1000 obyvatelov. Slovensko tam znacne za zapadnou europou zaostava. takze ked sa obnovi dovera na trhu, opat sa prejavy dopyt po bytoch v nizsej cenovej hladine, kam panelaky patria...

v zaoadnej europe boli k dispozicii aj uvery na 60 rokov

priemerna mzda ak do nej realisticky zapocitame ludi co idu na zivnost je v BA niekde okolo 33000.


----------



## default

quama said:


> ale treba si pozriet aj na cislo ktore hovori o pocte bytov na 1000 obyvatelov. Slovensko tam znacne za zapadnou europou zaostava.


Toto je naramne casto pouzivany a velmi oblubeny argument niekolko rokov. Vies poskytnut link priamo na statistiku a metodiku? Myslim na doveryhodny zdroj, nie dojmy predajcov.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Toto je naramne casto pouzivany a velmi oblubeny argument niekolko rokov. Vies poskytnut link priamo na statistiku a metodiku? Myslim na doveryhodny zdroj, nie dojmy predajcov.


napriklad tu 
podklad na rokovanie vlady

http://www.rokovania.sk/appl/material.nsf/0/D2A2CE202030F705C125706E0053BE43/$FILE/Zdroj.html

clanok v Pravde

http://openiazoch.zoznam.sk/info/zpravy/zprava.asp?NewsID=9411

udaje su z 2005 (odvtedy bolo dokoncenych 36000 bytov na Slovensku) k dosiahnutiu hodnoty 400 bytov na 1000 obyvateľov a priblíženiu sa ku krajinám EÚ chýbalo k uvedenému dátumu zhruba 216 tisíc bytov (do úvahy berieme celkový bytový fond) dnes 216-36=180 , ak by si chcel dosiahnut uroven Rakuska chyba 381000 bytov, dnes 381-36=345.

Ale treba si uvedomit aj fakt ze na Slovensku este uplne nedobehla migracia obyvatelov do miest, takze skutocna potreba bytov je realne este vyssia ako statisticky. A to plati aj o Bratislave, do ktorej migracia bude dalej pokracovat. Takze vo vidieckom prostredi zostane mnozstvo bytov (aj rodinny dom je v tomto ponimani byt), ktore budu vyuzivane len ako vikendove domy...

Moj odhad je ze najma v Bratislave, krajskych a dolezitejsich okresnych mestach chyba 400-450 000 bytov.

Este je zaujmavy ukazovatel intenzita bytovej vystavby:



> Intenzita bytovej výstavby dosiahla počet troch dokončených bytov na 1 000 obyvateľov, čo predstavuje najvyššiu hodnotu za obdobie od roku 1993. Napriek tomuto úspechu nie sú hodnoty ukazovateľa na porovnateľnej úrovni s väčšinou krajín Európskej únie. Napríklad v roku 2003 mal uvedený ukazovateľ v Rakúsku a Fínsku hodnotu približne 5, vo Francúzsku 5,5 a v Írsku 17 bytov na 1 000 obyvateľov. V krajinách, ktoré prešli podobným transformačným procesom ako Slovenská republika, dosahuje intenzita bytovej výstavby hodnoty od 0,3 do 4,3 bytov na 1 000 obyvateľov (podľa publikácie Housing Statistics in the European Union, 2004).


http://www.asb.sk/2008/05/14/asb/an...a-prognozy-bytoveho-rozvoja-na-slovensku.html


----------



## Strummer

default said:


> Toto je naramne casto pouzivany a velmi oblubeny argument niekolko rokov. Vies poskytnut link priamo na statistiku a metodiku? Myslim na doveryhodny zdroj, nie dojmy predajcov.


tiez by som to rad videl...a samozrejme zohladnujuc domy, ktore si (mimo miest) postavil za sociku snad kazdy druhy pracujuci...


----------



## default

quama said:


> Moj odhad je ze najma v Bratislave, krajskych a dolezitejsich okresnych mestach chyba 400-450 000 bytov.


Ked nad tym uvazujem po sedliacky, do 450 000 bytov by sa dala ubytovat polovica populacie Slovenska, ktora by dnes asi musela byvat niekde pod mostom. To sa mi nejako nezda.


----------



## default

quama said:


> napriklad tu
> podklad na rokovanie vlady
> 
> http://www.rokovania.sk/appl/material.nsf/0/D2A2CE202030F705C125706E0053BE43/$FILE/Zdroj.html


dost stary material



> clanok v Pravde
> 
> http://openiazoch.zoznam.sk/info/zpravy/zprava.asp?NewsID=9411





> Priblížiť sa k takémuto stavu by znamenalo v krátkom čase postaviť najmenej 500 000 bytov.
> 
> Na pôde Klubu ekonómov pri Ekonomickej univerzite v Bratislave to uviedol *riaditeľ Prvej stavebnej spoločnosti* (PSS), a.s. Ján Burger.


Pekar vravi, aby ludia kupovali viac chleba.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Ked nad tym uvazujem po sedliacky, do 450 000 bytov by sa dala ubytovat polovica populacie Slovenska, ktora by dnes asi musela byvat niekde pod mostom. To sa mi nejako nezda.


pouvazuj nad tym, kolko ludi na slovensku ma dom niekde na dedine po starych rodicoch (a kolko takychto volnych bytovych jednotiek este pribudne), kolko zostava v BA cezpolnych, kolko ludi sa v najblizsich 10 rokoch prestahuje do BA alebo ineho mesta za pracou, kolko ludi si kupilo startovacie byty (1-2 izby) a ked pridu deti bude potrebovat vacsi byt...




default said:


> dost stary material
> Pekar vravi, aby ludia kupovali viac chleba.


si si to vobec precital?

tie cisla hovoria jasne, je to z roku 2005 a odvtedy sa postavilo 36000 bytov (aj bytovych jednotiek v rodinnych domoch), comu konkretne na tych cislach nerozumies?


----------



## aquila

500 tisic bytov resp bytovych jednotiek je 1 az 1,5 mio obyvatelov.. to je extrem .. tolko sa nebudovalo za 10 rokov ani za komunizmu ..


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> 500 tisic bytov resp bytovych jednotiek je 1 az 1,5 mio obyvatelov.. to je extrem .. tolko sa nebudovalo za 10 rokov ani za komunizmu ..


otazka nie je ci sa to vybuduje, otazka bola ci je pravdive tvrdenie ze na Slovensku chybaju byty v porovnani zo Zapadnou Europou alebo je to len bluff developerov a realitiek. odpoved je, ze podla ukazovatela pocet bytov na 1000 obyvatelov zaostavame napr. za Rakuskom o 345000 bytov. Pricom ja som toto cislo upravil nahor na cca 400 000 bytov pretoze som zvazil migraciu do miest, ktora je faktom. Ako zdroj som uviedol material vlady z roku 2005, pricom som ho upravil o oficialnu statistiku postavenych bytov v rokoch 2005-2008 co je 36000 jednotiek. 

2008
Pocet obyvatelov: 5 400 000
Pocet obyvanych bytovych jednotiek: 1 920 000
Pomer pocet bytov/1000 obyvatelov: 355/1000

Rakusko: 412 
chyba nam cca 305 000 - 345 000
Francuzsko: 503 
chyba nam cca 796 000 - 826 000
Holandsko: 417 
chyba nam cca 331 000 - 366 000

V 400 000 bytoch byva cca 900 000 ludi za normalnych okolnosti. So starnutim populacie bude pribudat bytov obyvanych 1 clovekom.

Ked sa spravi financovanie (pocitam zhruba jesen tohto/jar buduceho roku) bude tu realny dopyt po byvani, najma u lacnejsich bytov medzi ktore patria panelaky. Samozrejme bude pretrvavat diferenciacia a nebude sa predavat vsetko ako za posledneho boomu.


----------



## default

Zabudas na to, ze zapadna Europa je vyznamnou destinaciou imigrantov, pricom Slovensko ma presne opacny problem, v konecnom dosledku tam teda realne zije vzdy ovela viac ludi nez oficialne cislo a u nas zase ovela menej.
Dalej si odrataj 400.000 kofol, kt. ziadny bytovy fond nepouzivaju, a uz sme v tomto ukazovateli pred priemerom zapadnej Europy 

Cez statistiku sa da tvrdit cokolvek podla zadania. Klucove ju vediet aj spravne interpetovat.


----------



## aquila

default: tak tak.. velmi dobre si to napisal .. slovensko je na tom este docela dobre ..


----------



## quama

default said:


> Zabudas na to, ze zapadna Europa je vyznamnou destinaciou imigrantov, pricom Slovensko ma presne opacny problem, v konecnom dosledku tam teda realne zije vzdy ovela viac ludi nez oficialne cislo a u nas zase ovela menej.
> Dalej si odrataj 400.000 kofol, kt. ziadny bytovy fond nepouzivaju, a uz sme v tomto ukazovateli pred priemerom zapadnej Europy
> 
> Cez statistiku sa da tvrdit cokolvek podla zadania. Klucove ju vediet aj spravne interpetovat.





aquila said:


> default: tak tak.. velmi dobre si to napisal .. slovensko je na tom este docela dobre ..


chlapci, to nam chcete tvrdit, ze po slovakstate, 40 rokoch budovania komunizmu, rozdelenia statu, meciarizme a par rokoch utahovania opaskov tu mame bytovy fond ktory neznesie 400 000 novych bytov?

:lol:


----------



## milan11

quama said:


> otazka nie je ci sa to vybuduje, otazka bola ci je pravdive tvrdenie ze na Slovensku chybaju byty v porovnani zo Zapadnou Europou alebo je to len bluff developerov a realitiek. odpoved je, ze podla ukazovatela pocet bytov na 1000 obyvatelov zaostavame napr. za Rakuskom o 345000 bytov. Pricom ja som toto cislo upravil nahor na cca 400 000 bytov pretoze som zvazil migraciu do miest, ktora je faktom. Ako zdroj som uviedol material vlady z roku 2005, pricom som ho upravil o oficialnu statistiku postavenych bytov v rokoch 2005-2008 co je 36000 jednotiek.
> 
> 2008
> Pocet obyvatelov: 5 400 000
> Pocet obyvanych bytovych jednotiek: 1 920 000
> Pomer pocet bytov/1000 obyvatelov: 355/1000
> 
> Rakusko: 412
> chyba nam cca 305 000 - 345 000
> Francuzsko: 503
> chyba nam cca 796 000 - 826 000
> Holandsko: 417
> chyba nam cca 331 000 - 366 000
> 
> V 400 000 bytoch byva cca 900 000 ludi za normalnych okolnosti. So starnutim populacie bude pribudat bytov obyvanych 1 clovekom.
> 
> Ked sa spravi financovanie (pocitam zhruba jesen tohto/jar buduceho roku) bude tu realny dopyt po byvani, najma u lacnejsich bytov medzi ktore patria panelaky. Samozrejme bude pretrvavat diferenciacia a nebude sa predavat vsetko ako za posledneho boomu.



@quama, vyborny prispevok!

Ak chces ale o tomto diskutovat s Aquilom, je to to iste ako hadzanie hrachu o stenu.hno:

Inac, podme sa trochu pohrat s cislami:





Povedzme tomu, zeby sa na Slovensku, tak ako v Irsku, zacalo stavat 50 000 bytov rocne. Skusme si dat priemernu cenu 100 000€ za byt, vynasobme si to poctom postavenych bytov a zistime, ze touto rocnou vystavbou nalejeme do ekonomiky realne rocne okolo 5 miliard €.

Kedze za rok 2007 bol na Slovensku vytvoreny HDP v beznych cenach 54.8 miliardy €, iba samotna vystavba 50 000 bytov by nam zdvihla HDP o takmer 10%.

A toto mozeme opakovat postupne s rastucimi cenami nehnutelnosti nasledujucich minimalne 10 rokov, az pokial sa nam neuspokoji dopyt.

A toto je presne to, co prebehlo v Irsku a tym padom ako sa z jednej z najchudobnejsich krajin unie stala jedna z najbohatsich.

Pretoze tieto ukazovatele:

- vstup do EU
- prichod vysokeho mnozstva zahranicnych investorov
- vysoky rast ekonomiky zalozenej na exporte
- nizky pocet bytov na 1 000 obyvatelov - a s tym suvisiaci vysoky realny dopyt
- vysoka nezamestnanost
- banky plne penazi, ochotne poskytovat uvery kvoli vysokemu rastu hospodarstva

mame uplne rovnake, ako malo Irsko zaciatkom 90-tych rokov.


A ked tieto ukazovatele dostane do ruky akykolvek priemerny zapadny ekonom, tak dokaze pomocou nich naozaj vyrobit realny hospodarsky rast na nasledujuce desatrocie.

Bohuzial tieto ukazovatele ma u nas v rukach ekonom slovensky, takze su nam hovno platne, pretoze ten nas slovensky ekonomicky uboziak o nich ani nevie.
Namiesto toho nahana dalsich zahranicnych investorov a jeho predstava vyspeleho a bohateho Slovenska spociva v co najvacsom mnozstve zahranicnych zavodov, kde Slovaci makaju za pasom dvojnasobny pocet hodin za stvornasobne nizsie mzdy, ako ich kolegovia na zapade.


A Slovensky developer je dalsi retardovany Jozko, ktory vyrastol v dobe pozehnaneho komunizmu a s prevratom doby sa zacal citit ako ostrielany kapitalista, takze o realitnom trhu vie uplne hovno a namiesto toho, aby zahajil co najvacsiu vystavbu pre co najsirsi pocet obyvatelov, tak namiesto toho postavi co najvyssie, najbetonovejsie a najlacnejsie monstrum s co najvacsim poctom bytov, vyhlasi ho za byvanie pre vyssiu strednu triedu a stanovi zan taku cenu, ze normalneho cloveka chyti zavrat a musi sa zhlboka nadychnut.

A ked to svoje betonove hovado nie je schopny predat, este sa aj nestaci cudovat, preco je to tak.

A samozrejme ludia so zmyslanim a' la Aquila toto vsetko este podporuju a ked sa ozvu hlasy o byvani pre co najsirsie masy, tak ich tito oznacia za komunistov a nechapacov kapitalizmu.

Tragikomediou iba je, ze su to vlastne oni, ktori nechapu ekonomiku a tvorbu penazi. hno:


----------



## default

quama said:


> chlapci, to nam chcete tvrdit, ze po slovakstate, 40 rokoch budovania komunizmu, rozdelenia statu, meciarizme a par rokoch utahovania opaskov tu mame bytovy fond ktory neznesie 400 000 novych bytov?
> 
> :lol:


Myslim, ze by boli obrovske prebytky a trh ako taky by skolaboval. 40.000 je uz uveritelnejsie cislo. Samozrejme, ak by si vydal zakon o okamzitom zburani vsetkych panelakov a obnove bytoveho fondu, tam by si s tym cislom uspel.


----------



## milan11

Default, mylis sa.
Ten dopyt by tu bol. Nezabudaj taktiez na spekulatiny kapital.


----------



## aquila

milan, ten spekulativny kapital, ktory je podla teba vinikom vsetkeho ?  si odporujes vo vlastnom prispevku  ake usmevne  ty si fakt humorista )

quama: nie nebolo, v najvacsom boom stavebnej komunistickej vystavby sa postavilo rocne 30 tisic bytov rocne .. a to sa stavalo stylom petrzalka .. teda "lego" system s panelami ... teraz nemyslitelne ..


----------



## default

milan11 said:


> Default, mylis sa.
> Ten dopyt by tu bol. Nezabudaj taktiez na spekulatiny kapital.


Dovolim si tvrdit, ze keby bol dopyt po byvani plne uspokojeny, tak spekulativny kapital by stratil zakladny motiv svojej existencie. Preto hovorim, ze trh by sa zosypal. Netvrdim, ze dopyt v sucasnosti nie je, ja len tvrdim, ze nie je zase az taky velky, ako sa nas snazia presvedcit.


----------



## Chunkylover

Otázka je, či nedostatok 400 000 bytov znamená aj taký dopyt. Problémom totiž je, že v rámci tohto množstva vystupuje veľa rodín, ktoré si nemôžu dovoliť kúpiť si byt ani za podmienok, že by ceny nových bytov klesli na úroveň nákladov plus primeranej marže a je pravdepodobné, že si nebudú môcť dovoliť ani lacnejšie staršie byty. V priebehu nasledujúcich 10 rokov nie je podľa mňa tiež veľmi reálne stavať každoročne 40 000 bytov. Milanove trvdenia o väzbe stavebníctva na rozvoj krajiny síce majú logiku, ale nezodpovedajú reálnej kúpyschopnosti. Isté riešenie však vidím v nájomných bytoch.


----------



## Sukino

If you can't buy home, you should not have kids in the first place.


----------



## aquila

sukino, well I don't agree with you on this .. especially in western it is not so common to buy a flat or a house, even if you can afford one ..


----------



## default

But it's quite common in Slovakia and western citizens should learn from us


----------



## hurahura

*Dve tretiny ponuky starých bytov na predaj sú predražené*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4269886/dve-tretiny-ponuky-starych-bytov-na-predaj-su-predrazene.html

BRATISLAVA. V prípade dvoch tretín ponuky starých bytov sú nadhodnotené ceny. Jedna tretina má ceny na takej úrovni, ktorá by mohla byť stabilná a takéto byty sa reálne predajú. Pre TASR to dnes uviedla riaditeľka bratislavskej realitnej spoločnosti Bond Reality Daniela Rážová.

Ceny, ktoré sa blížia k predajnosti, sú podľa jej odhadu o 20 až 30 % nižšie v porovnaní s minulosťou, v niektorých lokalitách sú ešte nižšie. Predpokladá, že by mohli byť na úrovni z polovice roka 2006, pretože práve vtedy začali ceny stúpať. Vplyv eura, po jeho prijatí od 1. januára 2009, sa zatiaľ na výške cien nehnuteľností neprejavil.


----------



## default

Byty sú už lacné, no ľudia ich aj tak nechcú

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ti zli zli klienti, oni nechcu kupovat a nechcu, ako je to mozneee?
Dlho som sa tak nenasmial. Kuknite aj diskusiu, kazdy sa im tam uz smeje 
Ozaj skvost.


----------



## Sukino

aquila said:


> sukino, well I don't agree with you on this .. especially in western it is not so common to buy a flat or a house, even if you can afford one ..


That's why I said "buy home". That includes renting a flat/house.


----------



## hurahura

*V Sofii nie je záujem o paneláky*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/v-sofii-nie-je-zaujem-o-panelaky/155977.html

V najvyhľadavánejších južných častiach mesta sa realizačné ceny pri predaji pohybujú o 5 % nižšie ako ponukové ceny a v prepočte na štvorcový meter dosahujú 1050 až 1250 €. *V centre Sofie, kde začiatkom roku 2008 dosahovali tri až šesťtisíc €/m2, sa v súčasnosti pohybujú okolo dvetisíc eur a len zriedka je konečná predajná cena odlišná od požadovanej.*

tomu hovorim bublina praskla


----------



## default

Nooo, pokles o najmenej 2/3 je brutalny. Tipujem, ze este par mesiacov predtym sa vsetci experti na teplu vodu ubezpecovali, ze sa to nemoze stat a ze cena nehnutelnosti moze len rast nech stoja cokolvek :lol:


----------



## francuz10

*To default*

Buying or renting a flat/house is a question of need, necessity and your life style. While for someone byuing a property can mean a good investment and at the same time an asset you can pass on to your children for someone else it might be a show-stopper from flexibility , migration for better job locally or abroad. I myself have a property in Bratislava and as I consider myself to be the first type of a person there is plenty of people around who dont share my opinion and rather rent a flat as migration is more popular here then in Central Europe. On the other hand I find people here in Ireland more of our cup of tee as they share our theory; buy a property and best one here and another in Spain, Bulgaria, etc.


----------



## default

Okay, but i already knew that.. what we're you trying to say?
I think the point of my previous comment was slightly different.

EDIT: Aah, you've obviously meant another one... in that case, i suppose you to use 'quote' function. All in all, that comment was meant much more ironic rather than serious


----------



## francuz10

No worries, just wanted to state the obvious


----------



## quama

hurahura said:


> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/v-sofii-nie-je-zaujem-o-panelaky/155977.html
> 
> V najvyhľadavánejších južných častiach mesta sa realizačné ceny pri predaji pohybujú o 5 % nižšie ako ponukové ceny a v prepočte na štvorcový meter dosahujú 1050 až 1250 €. *V centre Sofie, kde začiatkom roku 2008 dosahovali tri až šesťtisíc €/m2, sa v súčasnosti pohybujú okolo dvetisíc eur a len zriedka je konečná predajná cena odlišná od požadovanej.*
> 
> tomu hovorim bublina praskla


ano, ale situacia na Slovensku (mam hlavne na mysli BA) je neporovnatelna s Bulharskom, Spanielskom ci pobaltim.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Byty sú už lacné, no ľudia ich aj tak nechcú
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ti zli zli klienti, oni nechcu kupovat a nechcu, ako je to mozneee?
> Dlho som sa tak nenasmial. Kuknite aj diskusiu, kazdy sa im tam uz smeje
> Ozaj skvost.


preco vyjde niekolko takychto clankov naraz? nepripomina vam to clanky v SME v piatok ako pojdu novostavby hore a hore?
typujem ze v slovenskych novinach (s vynimkou trendu) je 90% clankov o realitach len skryta inzercia. teraz su 2 typy clankov:
1. novostavby dole nepojdu
2. zly predavajuci nechcu poriadne zlavit z ceny starsich bytov

otazka kto zaplatil typ 1 clankov a kto typ 2?


----------



## default

Ja som to pisal aj do diskusie k tomu clanku



> Clanok vznikol z prostredia RK. Mnohe zacinaju krachovat, makleri uz od minuleho leta nemaju co na praci, len vysedavaju v kancli a maximalne si navzajom kradnu inzeraty, nie su provizky, nezarabaju sa peniaze, kupujuci nekupuju, predavajuci nechcu spustat z cien, kam ich prave realitky pomahali vyhnat. Do toho kriza, prepustanie, plyn nebol, vsetci sa splasili a boja sa...
> Potrebuju transakcie, preto tlacia na ludi aby zlacnili svoje byty a tym druhym bulikuju ake su vlastne byty strasne lacne..
> .
> vsetko rovnaky bullshit
> .
> To co si navarili, si teraz zeru a tak im treba. Nestacilo profitovat menej a dlhsie, kazdy chcel byt do rana milionar. Tak nech sa paci. Za chvilu nebude ani na slanu vodu.
> mínus Reagovať | smile02 behemoth je naspat
> 19.01.2009 20:47


----------



## hurahura

*Ceny bytov v Košiciach sa prepadli o tretinu*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4278408/ceny-bytov-v-kosiciach-sa-prepadli-o-tretinu.html


----------



## default

Diskusia o 5* lepsia ako clanok


----------



## Strummer

Realitná bublina má prvé trhliny



> Vlani patril k optimistom aj vtedajší hlavný analytik UniCredit Bank Viliam Pätoprstý. V apríli tvrdil, že „realitná bublina na Slovensku zatiaľ nie je a najbližšie tri roky by nemali priniesť jednorazové šoky“. Medzičasom sa stal pracovníkom centrály UniCreditu v Miláne a k téme sa nechce vyjadrovať.


ludia, ktori na zaklade jeho "analyz" minuly rok kupili byt, maju urcite radost :lol:


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> Realitná bublina má prvé trhliny
> 
> 
> 
> ludia, ktori na zaklade jeho "analyz" minuly rok kupili byt, maju urcite radost :lol:


bol casto aj v televizore


----------



## eMareq

*Premiestnené z košického threadu*

Ako vieme ceny bytov vďaka kríze padajú. Len tak som si preštudoval podmienky poskytovania hypoúveru VUBčkou. Našiel som tam jednu véééééééééééééľmi zaujímavú pasáž o tom, čo bude banka robiť, keď cena nehnuteľnosti klesne vplyvom zmien na trhu.

http://www.vub.sk/images/pdf/banka/vop_hu_FO.pdf

článok VIII, bod d)


> ...keď k zníženiu ceny dôjde v dôsledku zmien na trhu s nehnuteľnosťami, banka má právo požadovať aktualizáciu znaleckého posudku, *resp. vyzvať dlžníka, aby doplnil zabezpečenie hypotekárneho úveru zriadením záložného práva k inej vhodnej nehnuteľnosti. Ak tak dlžník neurobí 3 mesiace od doručenia výzvy banky, banka je oprávnená požadovať okamžité splatenie celej dlžnej sumy vrátane príslušenstva plynúceho z úverového vzťahu"*


Nikde sa síce nič nepíše, že človek čo si bral hypotéku má doplatiť ten rozdiel po tom čo ceny klesli. Ale je to tak "vymyslené", že musíte založiť (ak sa banka bude domáhať svojich práv, ktoré jej z tohto článku vyplývajú), ďalšiu nehnuteľnosť (to je tá čiastka). No a skúste uhádnuť koľkým Slovákom čo popodpisovali takéto hypotéky, môže začať behať ded moroz po chribce ak k takému stavu dôjde. Málokto má ďalšiu nehnuteľnosť zo dňa na deň, aby ju založil. A zakladať rodičovský dom si asi nikto nedovolí. Vyzerá to na časovanú bombu...


----------



## default

A to si nevedel? Ze ked je veritel podzabezpeceny, ze moze poziadat dlznika o dozabezpecenie alebo vyplatenie rozdielu, ked klesne trhova cena? Maju to tak vseeetky banky.
Mna tiez prekvapuje, kolko ludi necita co podpisuje, ale vsak na Slovensku hodnota nehnutelnosti nemoze klesnut, tak co...


----------



## eMareq

default said:


> A to si nevedel? Ze ked je veritel podzabezpeceny, ze moze poziadat dlznika o dozabezpecenie alebo vyplatenie rozdielu, ked klesne trhova cena? Maju to tak vseeetky banky.
> Mna tiez prekvapuje, kolko ludi necita co podpisuje, ale vsak na Slovensku hodnota nehnutelnosti nemoze klesnut, tak co...


Nikdy som sa o to nezaujímal a žiadny úver na hocičo som si nikdy nebral. To bude "zaujímavé" pre tých, čo rýchlo popodpisovali, bez hlbšieho štúdia.


----------



## aquila

emareq: toto je normalna klausula .. ono je pri hypotekach viacero chytakov, len velmi vela ludi si zmluvy poriadne necita .. 

dalsi moj "oblubeny" chytak je percentu splacania istitny .. kde ludia nechapu princip hypoteky a su velmi prekvapeny, ked zistia, ze maju napriklad 0,5% a za 5 rokov ked chcu hypo splatit,t ak zistia, ze z istiny vlastne nic nesplatili


----------



## Strummer

o tom doplneni zabezpecenia sa uz daaaavno pisalo v kazdej realitnej diskusii na sme.sk a pamatam si na prekvapene reakcie typu "vazne to tam je? musim sa pozriet do zmluvy" a potom ze "fakt to tam mam, nevedel som" :nuts:


----------



## hurahura

*Ceny bytov v Prešove klesli, obchod sa však rozbieha pomaly*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4282213/ceny-bytov-v-presove-klesli-obchod-sa-vsak-rozbieha-pomaly.html


----------



## carbonkid

Ceny bytov v januári rástli aj klesali



> Z 33 vybraných miest a mestských častí zaznamenalo 17 rast, 16 pokles. Najväčší rast vykazujú údaje portálu v mestách Košice – Západ (+ 10%), Liptovský Mikuláš (+ 9,3), Šamorín, Nové Zámky (oba + 5,8%). Najväčší pokles zaznamenal Senec (- 10,4%), Devínska Nová Ves v Bratislave (- 7,0%), Košice – KVP (- 7,0%), Banská Bystrica, Piešťany (- 6,3).


----------



## hurahura

*V Bratislave je nadbytok trojizbových bytov*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4298187/v-bratislave-je-nadbytok-trojizbovych-bytov.html


----------



## quama

hurahura said:


> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4298187/v-bratislave-je-nadbytok-trojizbovych-bytov.html


podla mna je chyba ze sa tolko ludi rozhodlo pre 2izbovy byt, pridu deti a budu sa tlacit? za 5 rokov bude na trhu vlke ponuka 2izbovych a mensia trojizbovych, prispeje k tomu aj zmensenie rozlohy bytov kvoli krize...


----------



## kapibara

hurahura said:


> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4298187/v-bratislave-je-nadbytok-trojizbovych-bytov.html


V diskusii k tomu clanku je velmi zaujimavy post na strane 3, postol ho Copy 15.00 hod; 7.2.009. Tyka sa Jarabin .


----------



## kapibara

quama said:


> podla mna je chyba ze sa tolko ludi rozhodlo pre 2izbovy byt, pridu deti a budu sa tlacit? za 5 rokov bude na trhu vlke ponuka 2izbovych a mensia trojizbovych, prispeje k tomu aj zmensenie rozlohy bytov kvoli krize...


To nie tym, ze ludia nemysleli na rodinu, ktora sa po case zvacsi, ale tym, ze tieto dvoj a jednoizbaky vacsinou nakupili mladi ludia, ktori sa potrebovali osamostatnit od rodicov a na tie 2 melony sa z bozou pomocou poskladali a na zvysok pobrali hypoteky s tym, ze za par rokov cena ich bytu stupne a zo zisku z predaja mozu kupit vacsi byt. 
Lenze toto platilo pred troma a viac rokmi. Naozaj to tak fungovalo, kdezto teraz uz nie. A uz je pre nich na tento deal neskoro, lebo bublina mezitym splasla a oni uz splacaju hypoteky. Prave oni su na tom momentalne najhorsie. Treba si spomenut, ake to bolo pred par rokmi. Mlady clovek mal tri moznosti:
1) ostane u rodicov
2) bude v podnajme splacat x rokov tolko isto akoby splacal banke a po x rokoch je to jeho
3) zadlzit sa a verit, ze to bude OK


----------



## Majnolajno44

Nevedel som kam to postnut, tuto debatu ani nesledujem takze dufam ze to nebude moc OT

V Bratislave je nadbytok trojizbovych bytov

edit: aha tak uz to tu bolo  tak teda nic


----------



## Strummer

Majnolajno44 said:


> Nevedel som kam to postnut, tuto debatu ani nesledujem takze dufam ze to nebude moc OT
> 
> V Bratislave je nadbytok trojizbovych bytov


lol, nevadi ze nesledujes, ale aspon si treba pozriet o com je zopar poslednych prispevkov, kym nieco postnes :lol:


----------



## wonderdax

quama said:


> podla mna je chyba ze sa tolko ludi rozhodlo pre 2izbovy byt, pridu deti a budu sa tlacit? za 5 rokov bude na trhu vlke ponuka 2izbovych a mensia trojizbovych, prispeje k tomu aj zmensenie rozlohy bytov kvoli krize...


Kto kupoval cca 5-7 rokov dozadu byt vie, ze predtym v BA prakticky neexistovali nove projekty a ked ano bolo ich ako safranu, vtedy dat za 3izb 2miliony boli extremne peniaze. Hypo sa len rozbiehalo, ludia boli nedovercivy.Nehovoriac o tom ze len ten kto zarabal viac ako 20.000 mohol mat vtedy na taku hypoteku, vtedy boli take byty naozaj pre ludi co zarabali viac ako vacsina. A kedze su slovaci konzervativni bali sa ist do neistych projektov, radsej brali mensie byty. Myslim si ze tym ako sa zvysovali ceny bytov a hypo bolo viac a viac dostupnejsie, sa situacia prilis nezmenila. Malokto riskoval. To ze bude boom nevedel nikto, to ze pride kriza malokto. Podla mna to nie je chyba ale skor nasa konzervativna vlastnost, co nam zachranila nase prdele. :cheers:

este poznamocka : lud proste kvoli nenazranosti maklerov a stavbarov na vacsie nemal dukaty :_(


----------



## mircik

*Licitátori majú viac práce. Domy a byty sa často predajú až v druhom či v treťom kole*

Dražby sú dlhšie, ľudia špekulujú

"Najnižšie podanie pri nehnuteľnostiach zo zákona o dobrovoľných dražbách musí vychádzať zo znaleckých posudkov. Tie podľa Martina Hataru z Dražobnej spoločnosti nie vždy dokážu zohľadniť rýchle zmeny na trhu.
Ivan Peschl zo Slovenskej komory znalcov však upozorňuje na to, že pri súčasných rýchlych zmenách viac ako inokedy záleží na tom, ako dlho posudok znalec vypracováva a aký starý posudok sa napokon použije."


----------



## default

Znami kupovali minuly rok 3i panelak v BA IV. za cca 3,5mil., hadajte co bolo na posudku..
.
.
4,1mil.

Dnes by ho nepredali ani za 2,5...


----------



## quama

default said:


> Znami kupovali minuly rok 3i panelak v BA IV. za cca 3,5mil., hadajte co bolo na posudku..
> .
> .
> 4,1mil.
> 
> Dnes by ho nepredali ani za 2,5...


ceny bytov na Slovensku su v zasade ovplyvnene 2 faktormi, dostupnostou hypotek a stadovitym charakterom slovenskeho naroda. V minulosti si vsetci precitali ako budu ceny rast, potom sa kazdy byt predal, teraz si precitaju, ze ceny budu klesat a vsetci cakaju... Zrazu sa to otoci, precitaju si ze ceny zase rastu, uvidis ten fukot...


----------



## milan11

^^Neverim. Ceny bytov su vysoko za hranicou kupyschopnosti.
Vsimni si, ake byty sa u nas posledne roky predavali - 1 a dvoj izbove s malymi vymerami, to znaci tie najlacnejsie.
A aj to si ich mohla dovolit iba uzka skupina nadpriemerne zarabajucich ludi.

A tato skupina si tu bytovu otazku uz vo vacsej miere vyriesila, zahranicny investori tu uz tiez skoncili a nejaky novy masovy rast strednej, alebo vyssej strednej triedy uz nenastane.

Ceny bytov na Slovensku este stale potrebuju aspon 30% pokles pri starych bytoch a 50% pokles, co sa tyka novostavieb.


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> ceny bytov na Slovensku su v zasade ovplyvnene 2 faktormi, dostupnostou hypotek a stadovitym charakterom slovenskeho naroda. V minulosti si vsetci precitali ako budu ceny rast, potom sa kazdy byt predal, teraz si precitaju, ze ceny budu klesat a vsetci cakaju... Zrazu sa to otoci, precitaju si ze ceny zase rastu, uvidis ten fukot...


rast cien bytov by mohol nastat jedine v pripade, ak by sa vratil spekulativny kapital s ocakavanym zhodnotenim 15 - 20 % rocne. Domaci dopyt absolutne nestiha pri tychto cenach. Je krasne vidiet, kedy sa prestalo predavat - na jar 2008, kedy eTrend napisal prvy clanok o bubline v nehnutelnostiach a postupne sa pridali dalsie clanky aj v inych mediach. Analytici sice stale bluznili o raste, ale spekulativny dopyt sa okamzite (a velmi mudro) zastavil. Odvtedy sa nepredava TAKMER NIC NOVE, stare byty len za dobre ceny.
.
cize to co popisujes moze nastat, podla mna vsak najskor v horizonte 3 az 5 rokov. Dovtedy este citelny pokles, potom stagnacia. A az potom predpokladam rast, ale ovela miernejsi, nie 20 - 25 % rocne ako bolo bezne..


----------



## milan11

@quama, to delenie na tri skupiny je len na zaklade hospodarskych vysledkov za posledne obdobie.
Pockaj si na statistiky za prvy stvrtrok a potom uvidis, ako na Slovensku klesne viacerym brada, aj ked samozrejme, to, ze sme v €zone nas do urcitej miery ochrani.

Druha vec - tvoj vypocet hrubej mzdy je chybny. Vsade na svete sa totiz berie do uvahy hruba mzda a nie cista + ano, Bratislavska je vyssia, ale takisto ju porovnavaj s Viedenskou a nie Rakuskou.

Po tretie - ber si do uvahy europsky, alebo nadregionalny vyznam hlavneho mesta.
Bratislava ma takmer nulovy, zahranicny dopyt po realitach v Prg, W, alebo Budapesti je niekolkonasobne vyssi.

Faktom ostava jedno, cena bytov mohla byt za pomoci spekulativnehoi kapitalu a chamtivosti developerov vyhnana kdekolvek, avsak nakoniec bude vzdy vyrovnana trhom na tu realnu - a to je cena odvodena od realnej kupyschopnosti a mnozstva bytov na trhu, pretoze toto su jedine stale dva faktory, ktore ovplyvnuju realitny trh.
Spekulativny kapital je zalezitost vzdy iba docasna.


----------



## kapibara

Seda ekonomika exisuje uplne vsade, dokonca v ovela vacsej miere ako na Slovensku, kedze inde nie su povinne registracne pokladnice. Uz len to. V Taliansku je to doslova narodny sport. Dokonca Berlusconi verejne vyhlasil talianom, aby vsetky financne prostriedky, ktore investovali mimo Tal. v ramci sedej ekonomiky doniesli naspat domov a zarucil sa, ze nikto nebude skumat ich povod.


----------



## quama

milan11 said:


> spravne, podme tie ceny porovnat aj s Rakuskom a so zapadoeuropskymi krajinami.
> 
> Stale mi vychadza jednoducha rovnica - ak mame platy 4X nizsie, tym padom by sme mali mat 4X nizsie aj ceny nehnutelnosti.
> Ak nie, ide o bublinu.





mircik said:


> problemy ma aj Rumunsko.
> 
> Realitné bankroty v Rumunsku od leta
> 
> "Kupujúci v súčasnosti očakávajú ďalší pokles cien, banky už nefinancujú veľké projekty, developeri nechcú predávať pod náklady. To je stručná charakteristika realitného trhu v Rumunsku..... "
> „Rumunskí developeri stále nebudú predávať v súčasnej situácii na trhu, hoci sú vysoko zadlžení, pretože si nepriznajú chybu."
> 
> podobnost so slovenskym momentalnym stavom cisto nahodna?





quama said:


> ano milan v Bratislave bola bublina, bohuzial ty to porovnavas halabala. Otazka platov je mierne povedane zavadzajuca. Ak si pripocitas k platu odvody ktore ti plati zamestnavatel tzv. superhruba mzda mas priemerny plat o 1/3 hore. Ak pripocitas to kolko ludi ide mimo registracnej pokladne a mimo faktury, podla mna to robi dalsich aspon 30% hore ak nie viac. Platy v BA su podla mna realne niekde okolo 1100-1200 EUR, priemer v Rakusku je 2000 EUR.
> 
> Dalej musis porovnavat strukturu dopytu a ponuky, v com ma zase BA svoje specifika, nebola hlavnym mestom v druhej polovici 19st a prvej 20st kedy sa okolite hlavne mesta prudko rozvijali. ma centrum velkostou zodpovedajuce 200.000 covemu mestu, ma velky pomer panelovej vystavby, ma okolo seba hranicu, karpaty, slovnaft ktore stazuju moznost uzemneho planovania a rychlej vystavby...
> 
> Takisto slovensky bankovy sektor je v porovnani so vsetkymi tebou porovnavanymi krajinami v excelentnom stave.
> 
> Mimochodom stredna a vychodna europa sa deli na 3 skupiny:
> 1. Slovinsko, Slovensko, Polsko Cesko: tieto krajiny su v pohode nepotrebuju pomoc
> 2. Madarsko, Lotyssko, Ukrajina su vo velkych problemoch, madarsko celi statnemu bankrotu
> 3. ostatne krajiny mozu mat vazne problemy
> 
> Takze na to aby si mohol porovnat situaciu v Rige, Budapesti, ci Bukuresti s tou v Bratislave musis mat aspon paru o tom co porovnavas. Na zaklade viacerych tvojich prispevkov musim povedat, ze nevies o com hovoris, len neustale dokola opakujes to iste.





milan11 said:


> @quama, to delenie na tri skupiny je len na zaklade hospodarskych vysledkov za posledne obdobie.
> Pockaj si na statistiky za prvy stvrtrok a potom uvidis, ako na Slovensku klesne viacerym brada, aj ked samozrejme, to, ze sme v €zone nas do urcitej miery ochrani.
> 
> Druha vec - tvoj vypocet hrubej mzdy je chybny. Vsade na svete sa totiz berie do uvahy hruba mzda a nie cista + ano, Bratislavska je vyssia, ale takisto ju porovnavaj s Viedenskou a nie Rakuskou.
> 
> Po tretie - ber si do uvahy europsky, alebo nadregionalny vyznam hlavneho mesta.
> Bratislava ma takmer nulovy, zahranicny dopyt po realitach v Prg, W, alebo Budapesti je niekolkonasobne vyssi.
> 
> Faktom ostava jedno, cena bytov mohla byt za pomoci spekulativnehoi kapitalu a chamtivosti developerov vyhnana kdekolvek, avsak nakoniec bude vzdy vyrovnana trhom na tu realnu - a to je cena odvodena od realnej kupyschopnosti a mnozstva bytov na trhu, pretoze toto su jedine stale dva faktory, ktore ovplyvnuju realitny trh.
> Spekulativny kapital je zalezitost vzdy iba docasna.


takze rumunsko je uz v skupine s Madarskom, Lotysskom...

*Rumunsko je třetí zemí EU, která žádá MMF o pomoc*

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/rumunsko-je-treti-zemi-eu-ktera-zada-mmf-o-pomoc-f5j-/eko-zahranicni.asp?c=A090303_135249_eko-zahranicni_vem

nerobme si iluzie ze situacia na realitnom trhu v Rige, Budapesti ci Bukuresti s tym nesuvisi...

mimochodom dopyt zahranicny dopyt po nehnutelnostiach v Budapesti bol dlhsi cas pred krizou mdly a v sucasnosti je samozrejme nulovy... Milan kto podla teba nakupoval pred krizou nehnutelnosti v Budapesti, ktore nerastli?


----------



## mircik

quama ano viem o tom, ze Rumunsko rovnako zaziadalo MMF o pomoc, skutocne by som tam neinvestoval ani ja... preto ten prepad bude asi celkom dramaticky.
.
Ja som len poukazal na podobny priebeh tam aj tu = rychly rast cien - zvysovanie ponuky - zrazu stop-stav uverovaniu (developerov, ciastocne domacnosti) - stagnacia predaja - ziadne zlavy - rusenie rezervacii - ziadne zlavy 2 - pozastavenie novych projektov.

Kedze asi vsetcia uznavame zakonitosti trhu bolo by len logicke ocakavat, ze firma, ktorej uz pol (tristvrte roka, rok) stagnuje predaj, PR clanky nepomahaju, garaze a kuchyne zadarmo rovnako nie, urobi jedinu moznu vec, ktoru moze urobit, pokial chce predat (rozumej prezit) = zlacni svoj produkt na cenu, pri ktorej zacne byt o produkt zaujem.
.
To sa tu absolutne nedeje (okem River Parku), na etrende je clanok s typkom z REB-u, ktory vyhlasuje, ze zlavy vyssie ako 10 - 15 % nefunguju, lebo to nerozhybe predaj.. Pritom NIKTO (okrem RP) taketo zlavy este nedal, cize to nema odkial vediet, nikto to nevyskusal...


----------



## default

*bez komentara*

Ako riešiť problém s hypotékou?



> Otázka: Manžel prišiel o prácu a neviem, ako rýchlo sa mu v dnešných časoch podarí zohnať novú. Splácame hypotéku na byt, v ktorom bývame. Ja som na materskej, on bude zrejme chvíľu nezamestnaný. Máme odložených asi 100-tisíc korún (3 319 eur) ako rezervu, chcela by som však vedieť, aké máme možnosti, keď sa úspory minú. Hypotéku na 1,3 milióna korún (43 152 eur) splácame tretí rok, splatnosť je 20 rokov, splátka 9 500 Sk/315 eur.


----------



## aquila

uff rezerva 3 tisic euro bohvie co neni .. to je skor operacny balik .. 30 tisic uz sa za rezervu da povazovat ..


----------



## kaxno

aquila said:


> uff rezerva 3 tisic euro bohvie co neni .. to je skor operacny balik .. 30 tisic uz sa za rezervu da povazovat ..


V pripade rodiny s hypotekou vo vyske 1,3 mio a splatkou 9500 SKK sa da ocakavat ze ich mesacny prijem nebude ziadne terno, rovnako ani byt v ktorom byvaju nebude nic extremne (ak ho teda nefinancovali predajom starsieho). Z toho sa da vyvodit aj ich nie velmi vysoky prijem (mozno na urovni priemeru SK). Z tohoto dovodu myslim ze pre tuto (beznu SK) domacnost je rezerva vo vyske 30 tis € viac menej z rise snov.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> quama ano viem o tom, ze Rumunsko rovnako zaziadalo MMF o pomoc, skutocne by som tam neinvestoval ani ja... preto ten prepad bude asi celkom dramaticky.
> .
> Ja som len poukazal na podobny priebeh tam aj tu = rychly rast cien - zvysovanie ponuky - zrazu stop-stav uverovaniu (developerov, ciastocne domacnosti) - stagnacia predaja - ziadne zlavy - rusenie rezervacii - ziadne zlavy 2 - pozastavenie novych projektov.
> 
> Kedze asi vsetcia uznavame zakonitosti trhu bolo by len logicke ocakavat, ze firma, ktorej uz pol (tristvrte roka, rok) stagnuje predaj, PR clanky nepomahaju, garaze a kuchyne zadarmo rovnako nie, urobi jedinu moznu vec, ktoru moze urobit, pokial chce predat (rozumej prezit) = zlacni svoj produkt na cenu, pri ktorej zacne byt o produkt zaujem.
> .
> To sa tu absolutne nedeje (okem River Parku), na etrende je clanok s typkom z REB-u, ktory vyhlasuje, ze zlavy vyssie ako 10 - 15 % nefunguju, lebo to nerozhybe predaj.. Pritom NIKTO (okrem RP) taketo zlavy este nedal, cize to nema odkial vediet, nikto to nevyskusal...


mircik ja rozumiem tvojej argumentacii, ono je to taky sport pre slovenskych podnikatelov predavat oblecenie drahsie ako vo Viedni, Tatry su drahsie ako alpske stredisko, umyvacka riadu je o tretinu drahsia ako v nemecku.... ja som primarne reagoval na milana, ktory rozumie vsetkemu a neboji sa to priznat, ktory hovoril o budapesti, potom tu bola spominanan Riga a teraz bukurest, vsetko hlavne mesta bankrotujucich statov. 
Co sa tyka BA, narast cien tu bol neprimerany, ale vobec nie taky ako v pobalti, ani s Budapestou sa menozeme porovnavat pre neuveritelny rozdiel v ponuke kvalitnych starsich bytov v stvrtiach podobnych palisadam. V Bratislave je stale silny dopyt, ktory teraz vyckava.

preco developeri nezlacnuju? asi zatial nemusia, mozno sa na tom dohodli, maju taku vatu, ze im staci predat 40-50% bytov a uz su v miernom zisku, vela projektov sa zastavilo, takze dufaju ze ked kriza prejde dopyt bude silnejsi ako ponuka, dovodov moze byt niekolko. samozrejme v strednodobom horizonte su ceny novostavieb v BA neudrzatelne. Jedine co po krize cenovo vystreli, je okolie Slavina a horskeho parku.



aquila said:


> uff rezerva 3 tisic euro bohvie co neni .. to je skor operacny balik .. 30 tisic uz sa za rezervu da povazovat ..


mat rezervu 30 000 EUR pri hypoteke 45 000 EUR, to bu to mohli rovno vyplatit, rezerva na hypoteku by mala byt 2 roky splatok, maju na rok.
Samozzrejme bavim sa o beznom pripade ludi, co hypoteku pouzili na riesenie bytovej situacie a nie na investiciu.


----------



## default

No skor na pol roka, kedze treba aj z niecoho zit. Stale su na tom pomerne dobre, co keby mali 4mega uver a splatku okolo 20? On zrazu bez prace, ona s deckom, stotisic na ucte, to je na rozvod alebo rovno na povraz.


----------



## PaulRivers

alebo osobny bankrot


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> preco developeri nezlacnuju? asi zatial nemusia, mozno sa na tom dohodli, maju taku vatu, ze im staci predat 40-50% bytov a uz su v miernom zisku, vela projektov sa zastavilo, takze dufaju ze ked kriza prejde dopyt bude silnejsi ako ponuka, dovodov moze byt niekolko. samozrejme v strednodobom horizonte su ceny novostavieb v BA neudrzatelne. Jedine co po krize cenovo vystreli, je okolie Slavina a horskeho parku.


jasne chapeme sa, s nazormi suhlasim, aj s tym, ze je tu stale dopyt (momentalne pozastaveny). Len v kratkosti - su ludia, ktori kupia vzdy cokolvek, ale zacina byt vidiet, ze uz ani po krize to nebude so stupanim cien novostavieb a predajmi take ruzove. 

Ja som napriklad nadstandartne zarabajuci, ale AK developeri nezlacia o min. 20%, tak si byt v novostavbe nekupim, aj ked na neho mam. Jednoducho mi to nestoji za tie peniaze (na ktore som sa musel nadriet). Cize ak mi niekto chce predat 3-izbak v novostavbe v normalnej lokalite za 6 - 7 mega, ma jednoducho smolu. Za podobne peniaze si kupim niekde na strednom Slovensku kastiel.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> jasne chapeme sa, s nazormi suhlasim, aj s tym, ze je tu stale dopyt (momentalne pozastaveny). Len v kratkosti - su ludia, ktori kupia vzdy cokolvek, ale zacina byt vidiet, ze uz ani po krize to nebude so stupanim cien novostavieb a predajmi take ruzove.
> 
> Ja som napriklad nadstandartne zarabajuci, ale AK developeri nezlacia o min. 20%, tak si byt v novostavbe nekupim, aj ked na neho mam. Jednoducho mi to nestoji za tie peniaze (na ktore som sa musel nadriet). Cize ak mi niekto chce predat 3-izbak v novostavbe v normalnej lokalite za 6 - 7 mega, ma jednoducho smolu. Za podobne peniaze si kupim niekde na strednom Slovensku kastiel.


preco si chces kupit byt v novostavbe? ak mas cash pozri sa po bytoch v nejakej ulicke Palisad, okolia jakubovho namestia, alebo na cervenom krizi. Teraz mozes najs nejaky disstressed sale z velkou zlavou, miesto su to bezkonkurencne.


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> preco si chces kupit byt v novostavbe? ak mas cash pozri sa po bytoch v nejakej ulicke Palisad, okolia jakubovho namestia, alebo na cervenom krizi. Teraz mozes najs nejaky disstressed sale z velkou zlavou, miesto su to bezkonkurencne.


samozrejme, to povazujem za alternativu k novostavbam. Budem to riesit ale az v lete (mozno aj neskor, nie som do nicoho tlaceny) takze uvidim, ako sa situacia bude vyvijat.


----------



## aquila

no novostavba ma tiez svoje caro .. mne napriklad v BA totalne chyba segment sanovanych starych domov resp bytov v starom meste .. a to nemyslim, ze tam niekto vymaluje a nahodi plastove okna ... 

skratka u nas je problem, ze u starych domov je zdravotechnika v dost zufalom stave, lebo sa o to fakt nikto nestaral .. dalej pri kopu bytoch neni vytah, co je tiez problem z dlhodobeho hladiska .. etc


----------



## zuzana

aquila said:


> no novostavba ma tiez svoje caro .. mne napriklad v BA totalne chyba segment sanovanych starych domov resp bytov v starom meste .. a to nemyslim, ze tam niekto vymaluje a nahodi plastove okna ...
> 
> skratka u nas je problem, ze u starych domov je zdravotechnika v dost zufalom stave, lebo sa o to fakt nikto nestaral .. dalej pri kopu bytoch neni vytah, co je tiez problem z dlhodobeho hladiska .. etc


myslim ze na panskej rekonstruuju nejaky dom na byty, vyzeralo to celkom zaujimavo. teda pokial ti nechyba moznost parkovania.


----------



## milan11

quama said:


> ja som primarne reagoval *na milana, ktory rozumie vsetkemu a neboji sa to priznat*, ktory hovoril o budapesti....
> 
> V Bratislave je stale silny dopyt, ktory teraz vyckava.


Znova tie invektivyhno:, ale podme dalej.

Ano @quama, spominal som Budapest, s jej polovicnymi cenami oproti Bratislave.
To, ze Madarsko ako stat bankrotuje je jedna stranka pohladu, ktora ma ale pramalo spolocne s cenou nehnutelnosti.
Nezamestnanost ma napr. Madarsko stale nizsiu ako Slovensko.
Ak by bankrot krajiny vplyval na ceny nehnutelnosti, tak v Irsku a Anglicku by museli byt znacne nizsie ako na Slovensku tiez.
Skor si porovnaj priemernu mzdu u nas a v Madarsku.
A taktiez si vezmi do uvahy fakt, co znamena Budapest a co Bratislava,z hladiska potencionalnych zahranicnych kupcov, alebo nadnarodnych spolocnosti.
Plus, som ti zabudol dodat, ze aj za polovicne ceny oproti Bratislave ten predaj nehnutelnosti v Budapesti stagnuje, predava sa len velmi malo a vylucne domacej klientele.

Tu sa dostavam k druhej casti tvojho prispevku - o silnom dopyte v Bratislave.
Ano, ten dopyt je, ale uz skor od strednej a nizsej strednej triedy a financne moznosti tychto tried su hlboko pod urovnou dnesnych cien v novostavbach.

Vyssia stredna trieda do tych kralikarni byvat nepojde, okrem toho si vyssia stredna trieda uz ubytovanie zabezpecila, spekulativny kapital uz dosiel a od toho potencialneho dopytu od strednej triedy si este odpocitaj nemale mnozstvo, ktore si byvanie riesi skor formou rod. domu - aj ked dalej od Bratislavy. Tym padom ti ostava nie az taka velka supina potencialnych kupcov, ktorych financne limity na kupu nehnutelnosti koncia niekde pri 100 000€.

Takze ti mozem povedat, ze ceny novostavieb v Bratislave potrebuju realny pokles o 50% a viac, alebo druha varianta - potrebujeme, aby stredna a nizsia stredna vrstva zrazu zacala zarabat priemerne 1000-1200€ na kazdeho jednotlivca.


----------



## aquila

zuzana said:


> myslim ze na panskej rekonstruuju nejaky dom na byty, vyzeralo to celkom zaujimavo. teda pokial ti nechyba moznost parkovania.


tak keby sme mali normalne velke podzemne garaze ako su aj v centre viedne a mozes si ich dldobo prenajat za ureritelne ceny typu 60-100 euro mesacne, tak OK.. len takych je malo na BA.. ako panska .. 

lebo ked si zoberes cely "cluster" od dajma tomu obchodnej az po dostjevskeho rad.. tak je to tolko domov s potencionalom ich pekne komplexne opravit a nic ..


----------



## eMareq

default said:


> Ako riešiť problém s hypotékou?


A odpoveď je tu:



> Ak to nie je možné, je potrebné okamžite kontaktovať pobočku banky a s úverovým poradcom prekonzultovať ďalší postup. Najvhodnejším riešením je požiadať o odklad splátok istiny úveru, čo znamená, že klient bude splácať len príslušné úroky a mesačná splátka sa v konečnom dôsledku zníži.


Čím skôr do banky a nečakať, že sa to vyrieši samo. Ak s ňou nebudú komunikovať, tak sa banka baviť nebude a požiada o okamžité splatenie úveru (na čo logicky nemajú). A to už prestane byť sranda. Alebo požiadať prudkosociálneho Fica nech štát pomôže so splácaním hypotéky, veď to prednedávnom sľúbil.


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> uff rezerva 3 tisic euro bohvie co neni .. to je skor operacny balik .. 30 tisic uz sa za rezervu da povazovat ..


len by som ta rad upozornil, ze zijes uplne, ale uuuuuuplne mimo reality bezneho cloveka.

ak si myslis, ze pre normalnu bratislavsku mladu rodinu (muz pracujuci, povedzme ze aj nadpriemerne (50-60k Sk hrubeho) zarabajuci, zena s malym dietatom na materskej, byt na hypoteku) je bezne mat takmer milion Sk ako rezervu tak neviem, co mam na to povedat.

uvedom si totiz, ze ak aj ten milion mali, tak padol na:
kupu bytu
vybavenie bytu
pokrytie nakladov na dieta a vypadok manzelkinho prijmu.

vacsina takychto ludi je (aj napriek nadpriemernym prijmom) kazdy mesiac na ucte na nule.


----------



## aquila

ja som nepisal, ze je to bezne .. len som napisal, ze 3 tisic euro neni rezerva .. tot vsjo ..


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> len by som ta rad upozornil, ze zijes uplne, ale uuuuuuplne mimo reality bezneho cloveka.
> 
> ak si myslis, ze pre normalnu bratislavsku mladu rodinu (muz pracujuci, povedzme ze aj nadpriemerne (50-60k Sk hrubeho) zarabajuci, zena s malym dietatom na materskej, byt na hypoteku) je bezne mat takmer milion Sk ako rezervu tak neviem, co mam na to povedat.
> 
> uvedom si totiz, ze ak aj ten milion mali, tak padol na:
> kupu bytu
> vybavenie bytu
> pokrytie nakladov na dieta a vypadok manzelkinho prijmu.
> 
> vacsina takychto ludi je (aj napriek nadpriemernym prijmom) kazdy mesiac na ucte na nule.


mat kazdy mesiac ucet na nule znamena nezvladnutie domaceho rozpoctu.


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> mat kazdy mesiac ucet na nule znamena nezvladnutie domaceho rozpoctu.


moze byt, ja v takej situacii nie som, ani by som si nikdy nedovolil sa do nej dostat, ale taka je realita. inak by neexistovali kontokorentne uvery, vsak. tym nehovorim, ze ti ludia nemaju vobec ziadne rezervy, ale obvykle ich nemaju operativne disponibilne.


----------



## hurahura

*Byty reálne zlacneli o tretinu*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/byty-realne-zlacneli-o-tretinu/160408.html

Cena priemerného trojizbového nezrekonštruovaného bytu v Bratislave klesá už od minulého roka zhruba o sto tisíc korún (3 300 eur) mesačne. Ich ceny sa dostali už na 80 až 85-tisíc eur (2,4-2,55 mil. Sk). Niektoré tak v porovnaní s vlaňajším letom zlacneli aj o tretinu.

-----------

Ako tvrdí, štatistiky vydávané Národnou bankou sú teória – prax sa od nej odlišuje o 20 až 30, niekedy aj 50 percent.*„My neprepúšťame, naopak prijímame nových maklérov, pretože sa obchoduje, ale za celkom iné ceny,“ tvrdí manažér Bondu. „Január a február boli u nás za posledný rok najlepšie mesiace, pokiaľ ide o predaj nehnuteľností.“*


----------



## default

Ceny bytů budou tři roky klesat. Razantně



> Pokud se česká ekonomika skutečně dostane do recese, ceny, zejména levnější bytů, mohou klesnout v průměru o 25 až 35%. Serveru Lidovky.cz to sdělil odborník na socioekonomiii bydlení Martin Lux z Akademie věd. "Takto razantní propad by se však týkal pouze určitých segmentů trhu, " dodal Lux.





> Pozitivní zprávou podle Luxe je, že se ceny na původní úroveň mohou vrátit relativně rychle; v případe ekonomické recese do pěti až šesti let, v druhém případě do dvou až tří let. Naopak propad cen na japonském nebo německém trhu bytů je dlouhodobý.





> Představy developerských firem o cenách bytů jsou v některých případech přehnané. Ze současných nabízených cen proto budou muset některé slevit až o polovinu.Časy, kdy byly projekty rozprodané, ještě než se začalo stavět, jsou dávno pryč, uvedl včera vědecký pracovník Centra pro ekonomický výzkum UK Petr Zemčík.
> 
> Odhaduji, že čtvrtina až třetina bytů ze zhruba 150 pražských developerských projektů nemusí být prodána," uvedl. Počet neprodaných bytů se podle něj bude dále zvyšovat.
> 
> Některé postavené byty například v hůře dostupných lokalitách nebo naopak v rušných ulicích podle Zemčíka developeři prodají za nynějších cen jen těžko. "Tyto byty budou prodejné jen v případě, že developeři drasticky sníží cenu. A ne o deset či 15 procent, ale třeba o polovinu," podotkl.


----------



## eMareq

*Dnes je vhodný čas na kúpu bytu*



> „Momentálne je vhodná doba na kúpu,“ hovorí realitný maklér Martin Valušek zo spoločnosti Graft. V poslednom čase cenovo klesli najmä menšie byty, čo dáva priestor na nákup aj záujemcom s jedným príjmom. Treba však mať aj určité úspory – banky požičiavajú peniaze menej ochotne ako pred rokom a požadujú aj podiel vlastných zdrojov. „Momentálne kupujú zväčša tí, čo majú vlastnú hotovosť. Hypotekárne financovanie nie je časté,“ hovorí realitný sprostredkovateľ Jan Gregaj.


Veď aj pred takým rokom bola vhodná doba na kúpu bytu. Veď lacnejšie nebude, ako vravievali v tej dobe realiťáci. :lol:

Tých čo potrebujú kúpiť je menej ako tých čo potrebujú predať.


----------



## default

Z hladiska realitky je cas na kupu vzdy, kedze transakcie = provizie. Ale u nas su novinari tak hlupucki, ze im to zeru, a este to aj uverejnia. A clovek, ktory ma vsetkych pohromade a cita si tie noviny, sa sam seba pyta, preco si tu z neho kazdy robi dobry den.


----------



## mircik

hurahura said:


> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/byty-realne-zlacneli-o-tretinu/160408.html
> 
> Cena priemerného trojizbového nezrekonštruovaného bytu v Bratislave klesá už od minulého roka zhruba o sto tisíc korún (3 300 eur) mesačne. Ich ceny sa dostali už na 80 až 85-tisíc eur (2,4-2,55 mil. Sk). Niektoré tak v porovnaní s vlaňajším letom zlacneli aj o tretinu.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Ako tvrdí, štatistiky vydávané Národnou bankou sú teória – prax sa od nej odlišuje o 20 až 30, niekedy aj 50 percent.*„My neprepúšťame, naopak prijímame nových maklérov, pretože sa obchoduje, ale za celkom iné ceny,“ tvrdí manažér Bondu. „Január a február boli u nás za posledný rok najlepšie mesiace, pokiaľ ide o predaj nehnuteľností.“*


Na trhu nehnuteľností v Bratislave hľadajú klienti hotovú nehnuteľnosť

tu je uplne iny pohlad na rovnaku konferu (aspon predpokladam). O poklesoch cien ani slovo. Samozrejme, ze ma to vobec neprekvapuje, vzhladom na to, na akej domene to visi


----------



## Chunkylover

^^
^^
Moje posledné skúsenosti, žiaľ, hovoria o tom, že aj mnohí ľudia, ktorí majú všetkých pohromade veria, že ceny bytov sa po krátkom páde vrátia rýchlo na pôvodnú úroveň spred krízy. Postrehol som to hlavne v prípade tých, ktorý chcú predať svoju nehnuteľnosť. Tým sa môže trh dostať do zvláštnej situácie, keď kupujúci budú čakať na pokles cien, aby mohli nakupovať a predávajúci na rast, kým začnú predávať - ale netýka sa to novostavieb, iba už "použitých" bytov.


----------



## mircik

btw. na www.reality.sk som dnes prvy raz v historii videl pocet inzeratov vyssi ako 100.000... ponuka sa rozsiruje...


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> btw. na www.reality.sk som dnes prvy raz v historii videl pocet inzeratov vyssi ako 100.000... ponuka sa rozsiruje...


nepovedal by som. skor dochadza k tomu ze viacere realitky v snahe predavat naberaju rovnake byty viac ako v minulosti. proste jeden byt predava aj 5 realitiek + sa stretnes s tym, ze ta ista realitka predava ten isty byt za 2 rozne ceny, co je fakt az smiesne. takisto developeri opustaju exkluzivitu a snazia sa predat cez akykolvek kanal...


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> nepovedal by som. skor dochadza k tomu ze viacere realitky v snahe predavat naberaju rovnake byty viac ako v minulosti. proste jeden byt predava aj 5 realitiek + sa stretnes s tym, ze ta ista realitka predava ten isty byt za 2 rozne ceny, co je fakt az smiesne. takisto developeri opustaju exkluzivitu a snazia sa predat cez akykolvek kanal...


pochopitelne je mozne aj to... kazdopadne sa predava tazko.


----------



## quama

Chunkylover said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Moje posledné skúsenosti, žiaľ, hovoria o tom, že aj mnohí ľudia, ktorí majú všetkých pohromade veria, že ceny bytov sa po krátkom páde vrátia rýchlo na pôvodnú úroveň spred krízy. Postrehol som to hlavne v prípade tých, ktorý chcú predať svoju nehnuteľnosť. Tým sa môže trh dostať do zvláštnej situácie, keď kupujúci budú čakať na pokles cien, aby mohli nakupovať a predávajúci na rast, kým začnú predávať - ale netýka sa to novostavieb, iba už "použitých" bytov.


ano je to tak, pretoze existuje nejaka psychologicka hodnota na strane predavajuceho pod ktoru nechce ist, a je to v podstate spravny pristup, pretoze ceny sa po krize skutocne zotavia, i ked nebudu rast tempom ako pred krizou. toto mimochodom nevyhovyje hlavne realitkam, pretoze to znamena menej predanych bytov...


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> pochopitelne je mozne aj to... kazdopadne sa predava tazko.


najnizsie ceny budu asi v lete, potom sa starsie byty zacnu stagnovat, resp. lepsie lokality zacnuá mierne rast, u novostavieb by som to netvrdil, tam ten pokles vlastne ani poriadny nebol do teraz...


----------



## default

Chunkylover said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Moje posledné skúsenosti, žiaľ, hovoria o tom, že aj mnohí ľudia, ktorí majú všetkých pohromade veria, že ceny bytov sa po krátkom páde vrátia rýchlo na pôvodnú úroveň spred krízy. Postrehol som to hlavne v prípade tých, ktorý chcú predať svoju nehnuteľnosť. Tým sa môže trh dostať do zvláštnej situácie, keď kupujúci budú čakať na pokles cien, aby mohli nakupovať a predávajúci na rast, kým začnú predávať - ale netýka sa to novostavieb, iba už "použitých" bytov.


Klucove bude to, ako sa zachovaju banky (uverove zdroje) a kedy sa ako-tak obnovi spotrebitelska dovera. Ti, ktori chcu predat (a zaroven nenakupili na peaku), su relativne v pohode, ale co rozostavane projekty? Tam sa cas krati, takze pokial peniaze a dovera nebudu velmi rychlo (do konca tohto roka), zial bude sa fungovat na velkych, velkych zlavach, kedze nizsi zisk je vzdy lepsi ako ziadny v betonovom skelete a konkurznym spravcom za dverami firmy. Taky trh sa moze dostat do situacie, kedy sa mnohe byty v novostavbe priblizia cenovo k starym barabizniam hned oproti. Na trhu suvisi vsetko so vsetkym.


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> najnizsie ceny budu asi v lete, potom sa starsie byty zacnu stagnovat, resp. lepsie lokality zacnuá mierne rast, u novostavieb by som to netvrdil, tam ten pokles vlastne ani poriadny nebol do teraz...


ano a prave preto maju prave novostavby najviac nasliapnute k tomu, aby zacali zlacnovat. Ak to neurobia, predaje sa sami od seba neobnovia, pokial sa neobnovi dovera a uverove zdroje.. to prve az po krize, to druhe sa uz podla mna do takej miery ako pred krizou (bezstarostne pozicky takmer kazdemu, a ano aj u nas) neobnovi.


----------



## Chunkylover

quama said:


> ano je to tak, pretoze existuje nejaka psychologicka hodnota na strane predavajuceho pod ktoru nechce ist, a je to v podstate spravny pristup, pretoze ceny sa po krize skutocne zotavia, i ked nebudu rast tempom ako pred krizou. toto mimochodom nevyhovyje hlavne realitkam, pretoze to znamena menej predanych bytov...


... a rychly rast cien nastavil tu psychologicku hodnotu pomerne vysoko, takze bude trvat isty cas, kym dojde k zrealneniu ocakavani zo strany predavajucich...


----------



## mircik

kam sa bude vyvijat trh je dnes asi vazne tazke povedat, kazdopadne pocas tohoto roka nejaky rast osobne neocakavam. Predavajuci sa imho bud zmieria s nizsou predajnou cenou, alebo jednoducho nepredaju. Stale mozu prenajimat, ale bez zlavy sa dnes nepreda.
.
Pekne to zrhnula Razova z Bondu vcera na markize:

- 3-izbak v Petrzalke realizacna cena koniec roka 2007 - 3,5 mio SKK.

podobny byt dnes:
- ponukova cena od 2,8 - 3,2 mio SKK
- realna predajna cena (za ktoru ten byt aktualne predali): 2,6 mio SKK


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> kam sa bude vyvijat trh je dnes asi vazne tazke povedat, kazdopadne pocas tohoto roka nejaky rast osobne neocakavam. Predavajuci sa imho bud zmieria s nizsou predajnou cenou, alebo jednoducho nepredaju. Stale mozu prenajimat, ale bez zlavy sa dnes nepreda.
> .
> Pekne to zrhnula Razova z Bondu vcera na markize:
> 
> - 3-izbak v Petrzalke realizacna cena koniec roka 2007 - 3,5 mio SKK.
> 
> podobny byt dnes:
> - ponukova cena od 2,8 - 3,2 mio SKK
> - realna predajna cena (za ktoru ten byt aktualne predali): 2,6 mio SKK


suhlasim. 2,6 je realna cena za 3 izby v Petrzalke. Neviem si vsak predstavit ze by sa tie byty predavali napr. za 2,1mil. Proste ceny u starych bytov narazili na akysi prah bolesti predavajuceho a nizsie nepojdu (samozrejme to neplati u vsetkych bytov). Otazne je keby sa situacia co len trochu obratila, ludia si velmi dobre pamataju strme narasty cien bytov pocas boomu. Proste sa moze stat ze pri naznaku ozivenia zmizne polovica bytov z ponuky a pocet kupujucich sa zdvojnasobi... Cena u starsich bytov je tvorena trhom u novostavieb je to skor poker developerov...


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> suhlasim. 2,6 je realna cena za 3 izby v Petrzalke. Neviem si vsak predstavit ze by sa tie byty predavali napr. za 2,1mil. Proste ceny u starych bytov narazili na akysi prah bolesti predavajuceho a nizsie nepojdu


ak upadneme do deflacie, tak mozes byt este velmi prekvapeny, kam az mozu klesnut. staci aby dlhodobo nestupali platy, bolo obmedzene poskytovanie hypotek a celkova kriza pokracovala tak ako doteraz...chapem, ze predstava 2,1 mio. je zvlastna, pretoze vzbudzuje dojem, ze by sa na nu okamzite vrhol dav zaujemcov, ja sa ale obavam, ze ludia ani pri takejto cene tie prachy nemaju a ani tak skoro mat nebudu (pretoze sa v krize radsej spokoja s tym byvanim, ktore maju doteraz, alebo pojdu do podnajmu). da sa mozno ocakavat, ze by ich skupili investori za ucelom prenajmu, tu ale musia najst rovnovaznu uroven vzhladom k vynosom z prenajmu, a mam pochybnosti, ci prave panelakove byty su na tento ucel to prave...fakt som zvedavy ako to cele bude vyzerat v decembri.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> ak upadneme do deflacie, tak mozes byt este velmi prekvapeny, kam az mozu klesnut. staci aby dlhodobo nestupali platy, bolo obmedzene poskytovanie hypotek a celkova kriza pokracovala tak ako doteraz...chapem, ze predstava 2,1 mio. je zvlastna, pretoze vzbudzuje dojem, ze by sa na nu okamzite vrhol dav zaujemcov, ja sa ale obavam, ze ludia ani pri takejto cene tie prachy nemaju a ani tak skoro mat nebudu (pretoze sa v krize radsej spokoja s tym byvanim, ktore maju doteraz, alebo pojdu do podnajmu). da sa mozno ocakavat, ze by ich skupili investori za ucelom prenajmu, tu ale musia najst rovnovaznu uroven vzhladom k vynosom z prenajmu, a mam pochybnosti, ci prave panelakove byty su na tento ucel to prave...fakt som zvedavy ako to cele bude vyzerat v decembri.


pre predavajuceho je pri urcitej cene vyhodnejsie pockat, toto nie je krachujuca ekonomika typu Lotyssko. opakujem, bude zaujmave sledovat co sa z cenami bytov, ponukou a dopytom stane pri oziveni ekonomiky. ak sa stabilizuje nemecka ekonomika ku koncu roku a na jar zacne vykazovat znamky ozivenia, mozno sa par ludi chyti za hlavu, preco nekupili ked bolo lacno...
v Bratislave je stale skutocny dopyt po bytoch v lacnejsom a strednom segmente, 

inak strummer s teba mam pocit, ze chces kupovat byt a tak trochu tomu padu cien nadrzas...


----------



## mircik

strummer suhlas, akurat mojim prispevkom som myslel ludi, ktori jednoducho podlahli tlaku okolia a kupili byt, lebo VSETCIA ludia v biznise im tvrdili, ze budu stale rast. Tvrdili im to dokonca aj analytici. 
.
Zlakli sa, ze o rok bude este drahsie a preto kupili na peaku. Mozno ani nepotrebovali surne byvat - rok preckas aj v prenajme, jednoducho urobili nespravne rozhodnutie, na ktore vsak boli masivne navadzani...


----------



## mircik

Ceny bývania u nás padnú. O tretinu

"*K najvýraznejšej korekcii cien tak budú nútení pristúpiť predovšetkým developeri, ktorí sú v problémoch.* "Tí, ktorí sa dostanú pod tlak bánk, pravdepodobne ceny znížia,“ myslí si hovorkyňa skupiny Skanska na Slovensku Magdaléna Dobišová."

"Práve menší záujem ľudí o kúpu nehnuteľnosti vyrieši aj otázku cien bytov spätú s dosiahnutím ich minima. *Pád cien bude totiž kopírovať očakávanú dĺžku krízy. "Keď sa začnú šíriť pozitívnejšie informácie o stave ekonomickej situácie, ceny nehnuteľností budú vtedy dosahovať svoje dno*,“ hodnotí manažér oddelenia finančného poradenstva Deloitte Slovakia Peter Habo. Podľa Gábriša k oživeniu trhu dôjde zrejme až v roku 2010.


----------



## mircik

Makléri v úlohe nadháňačov

"Ak dnes zavoláte na inzerát s ponukou predaja bytu, mnohí zástupcovia realitných kancelárií vám už pred samotnou obhliadkou bez problémov povedia, že cenu si určujete vy. Ak to vyskúšate, majiteľ najskôr zhrozene zagáni a vysvetlí vám, že v tom prípade by skutočne išiel do mínusu, čo si nemôže dovoliť. Na druhý deň sa vám však ozve so svojou ponukou, nižšou oproti tej predchádzajúcej. A začne sa vyjednávanie."


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> Ceny bývania u nás padnú. O tretinu
> 
> "*K najvýraznejšej korekcii cien tak budú nútení pristúpiť predovšetkým developeri, ktorí sú v problémoch.* "Tí, ktorí sa dostanú pod tlak bánk, pravdepodobne ceny znížia,“ myslí si hovorkyňa skupiny Skanska na Slovensku Magdaléna Dobišová."
> 
> "Práve menší záujem ľudí o kúpu nehnuteľnosti vyrieši aj otázku cien bytov spätú s dosiahnutím ich minima. *Pád cien bude totiž kopírovať očakávanú dĺžku krízy. "Keď sa začnú šíriť pozitívnejšie informácie o stave ekonomickej situácie, ceny nehnuteľností budú vtedy dosahovať svoje dno*,“ hodnotí manažér oddelenia finančného poradenstva Deloitte Slovakia Peter Habo. Podľa Gábriša k oživeniu trhu dôjde zrejme až v roku 2010.


od developera ktrory je v problemoch by som pred kolaudaciou a prechodom vlastnictva pri zaplateni byt nekupoval


----------



## mircik

lenze dnes su v problemoch defacto vsetcia, nakolko nepredava nikto (aspon v BA). To, ze maju peniaze na dostavbu je jedna vec, ked vsak developer nedokaze predat projekt, ktory prave stavia, banka mu asi tak lahko peniaze na dalsi nepozicia.


----------



## mircik

*Banky poskytli päťkrát menej hypoték než vlani*

"Slovenské banky zostávajú konzervatívne pri poskytovaní nových hypotekárnych úverov. Peňažné ústavy síce *vo februári schválili 348 pôžičiek*, čo je zhruba dvakrát viac ako v januári, *oproti rovnakému obdobiu vlaňajška však počet udelených hypoték klesol viac ako päťnásobne.* Vyplýva to z informácii, ktoré v stredu zverejnila Národná banka Slovenska (NBS) na svojej internetovej stránke."

konkretnejsie cisla:
NBS 2009


----------



## aquila

poziciek je sice 2x viac, ale objem financii je viac menej rovnaky..


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> lenze dnes su v problemoch defacto vsetcia, nakolko nepredava nikto (aspon v BA). To, ze maju peniaze na dostavbu je jedna vec, ked vsak developer nedokaze predat projekt, ktory prave stavia, banka mu asi tak lahko peniaze na dalsi nepozicia.


byt v problemoch znamena byt v problemoch.


----------



## mircik

aquila said:


> poziciek je sice 2x viac, ale objem financii je viac menej rovnaky..


hej tiez ma to zarazilo, podla tych cisel bola priemerna vyska schvaleneho hypouveru v januari 4 mio SKK (wtf??), vo februari uz realnejsich 1,8 mio SKK.


----------



## mircik

*predaj viazne*

uz aj u nas sa objavuju ponuky na hromadne vyzbieranie penazi na byt s tym, ze ho vyhra jeden zo zucastnenych. Tento system zacal myslim fungovat v spanielsku, potom presiel do britanie, nemecka a rakuska a uz je aj u nas..
.
http://www.vyhrajbyt.sk/
.
inak som sa pobavil, ze "celkova hodnota" tych styroch bytov je 70 mio SKK


----------



## Kachle

Ked som pozrel na tabulku s uvermi na byvanie, vyslo mi, ze za januar to bolo cca 720mil SK a za februar cca 2,77mld SK (co aj tak polovica zo spicky v 06/2008, kde bol ten medzimesacny rozdiel 5,4mld SK). Pocital som rozdiel v celkovom objeme medzi hodnotami na konci mesiaca.

Z tabulky pre hypotekarne uvery som vycital, ze narastol pocet pokytnutych a klesol pocet cerpanych (, ale stale ich je viac: 348 posk. vs. 489 cerp.). Medzimesacny rozdiel v celkovom objeme cerpanych uverov tak klesol z 938milSK na 808milSK, co je asi dost znepokojujuce pre developerov. Navyse z toho mi vychdza, ze na jednu zmluvu sa cerpalo v januari 1,39mil SK a vo februari 1,65mil SK. 
Ako ste prisli na tie 4mil HU v januari? Nie som bankar, tak, ze ci nemate lepsiu metodiku vypoctov. Pretoze ani pre poskytnute HU to nevychadza tak vysoko (01 - 1,6mil.SK, 02 - 1,87mil.SK)


----------



## default

mircik said:


> uz aj u nas sa objavuju ponuky na hromadne vyzbieranie penazi na byt s tym, ze ho vyhra jeden zo zucastnenych. Tento system zacal myslim fungovat v spanielsku, potom presiel do britanie, nemecka a rakuska a uz je aj u nas..
> .
> http://www.vyhrajbyt.sk/
> .
> inak som sa pobavil, ze "celkova hodnota" tych styroch bytov je 70 mio SKK


Predpokladajme ze ryza ma byt 100%, teda realna hodota 35mil., zreb stoji 100€, teda musia predat aspon 11666 zrebov aby boli even? Bud je ta ryza daleko vacsia, alebo precenuju hazardersky potencial.


----------



## mircik

Kachle said:


> Ked som pozrel na tabulku s uvermi na byvanie, vyslo mi, ze za januar to bolo cca 720mil SK a za februar cca 2,77mld SK (co aj tak polovica zo spicky v 06/2008, kde bol ten medzimesacny rozdiel 5,4mld SK). Pocital som rozdiel v celkovom objeme medzi hodnotami na konci mesiaca.
> 
> Z tabulky pre hypotekarne uvery som vycital, ze narastol pocet pokytnutych a klesol pocet cerpanych (, ale stale ich je viac: 348 posk. vs. 489 cerp.). Medzimesacny rozdiel v celkovom objeme cerpanych uverov tak klesol z 938milSK na 808milSK, co je asi dost znepokojujuce pre developerov. Navyse z toho mi vychdza, ze na jednu zmluvu sa cerpalo v januari 1,39mil SK a vo februari 1,65mil SK.
> Ako ste prisli na tie 4mil HU v januari? Nie som bankar, tak, ze ci nemate lepsiu metodiku vypoctov. Pretoze ani pre poskytnute HU to nevychadza tak vysoko (01 - 1,6mil.SK, 02 - 1,87mil.SK)


vychadzal som priamo z udajov z clanku, na ktory som pastol link. Pise sa v nom (a ja som pisal rovnako) o objeme *SCHVALENYCH hypotekarnych uverov*, nie cerpanych.

citacia z clanku: "Hodnota schválených hypotekárnych úverov v druhom mesiaci roka dosiahla 21,65 milióna eur (652,23 milióna Sk) oproti januárovým 21,01 milióna eur (632,95 milióna korún)."

potom tie cisla sedia:
jan 09 - 632,95 mio SKK / 160 uverov = 3,956 mio SKK na jeden uver
feb 09 - 652,23 mio SKK / 348 uverov = 1,87 mio SKK na jeden uver


----------



## mircik

default said:


> Predpokladajme ze ryza ma byt 100%, teda realna hodota 35mil., zreb stoji 100€, teda musia predat aspon 11666 zrebov aby boli even? Bud je ta ryza daleko vacsia, alebo precenuju hazardersky potencial.


neni mi to velmi jasne, na webovom banneri operuju s nejakych cislom 4000 zrebov. Ale to asi bude len nejaka prva cast zrebov.. Osobne si myslim, ze u nas s tym nebudu mat uspech.. ja by som nikomu mojich 100 ecok nedal na to, aby sa pohodlne zbavil nepredajnych bytov a este na tom brutalne zaryzoval..

btw. k tym cenam: po spocitani podlahovej plochy bytov (bez balkonov a teras, ale tie su male) vychadza "predajna" cena na 156.128,- SKK / 1m2. Takze ta vata tam bude asi este ovela vyssia, ako 100 %.


----------



## default

> Počet žrebovaní a výhier závisí od počtu prihlásených účastníkov a uskutočnia sa takto:
> a) prvé kolo po predaji 4.000 kusov Certifikátov účasti, v ktorom sa bude žrebovať o byt č. 8 na Grösslingovej 17 v Bratislave, výmera 77,96 m2, v cene 388.169,6873 € (t.j. 11.694.000 Sk podľa konverzného kurzu 30,1260 Sk);
> ...



Tzn. prvy byt budu zrebovat az PO predani 4.000 zrebov (=nazbierani 4.000x100 = 400.000€) teda de facto po zaplateni hodnoty bytu + zisku pre seba + nieco naviac.
Analogicky asi dalsie kola.

Tzn. ich jedine riziko je najst 4.000 blaznov ktori si kupia zreb, a to do 31.5. (i ked v pravidlach sa pise ze vtedy konci "propagacna sutaz", ale nikde nie je vyslovne napisane, kedy je organizator povinny uskutocnit zrebovanie - teda ci po 31.5. alebo predani 4.000 zrebov  )


----------



## mircik

nuz su to dost velki optimisti  ani im nebudem drzat palce, nema to zmysel. Toto bude podla mna pekne fiasko..


----------



## default

Preco, staci im najst 400 zbohatlikov co si z rozmaru kupia po 10 ucasti, kludne by som povedal ze ich najdu. Jednym to chybat nebude a druhi si daco zarobia a zabavia sa pri tom. Redistribucia kapitalu.


----------



## mircik

default said:


> Preco, staci im najst 400 zbohatlikov co si z rozmaru kupia po 10 ucasti, kludne by som povedal ze ich najdu. Jednym to chybat nebude a druhi si daco zarobia a zabavia sa pri tom. Redistribucia kapitalu.


no neviem, najst 400 zbohatlikov, ktori maju zaujem o 2-izbovy byt 80 m2 bez balkona nebude podla mna take jednoduche


----------



## aquila

tak 400 ani nie.. ale neviem aka k tomu bude reklama.. v principe to podla mna moze fungovat.. len by to museli dat do radii, urobit tomu patricny sum a som 100% presvedceny, ze kedze budu viac menej prvy, ze to mozu v pohodicke predat a a pardoxne bude viacero ludi, co ziju div nie z vyplaty do vyplaty, ktori sa na to daju .. 

nehovoriac, ze u nas ludia su schopni dat na kde aku volovinu .. vid BMG & Co .. 

ked sa mam priznat, tych 100 eciek by som do toho kludne dal .. fakt to neni taka hrozna suma a je to v ramci fun factoru


----------



## mircik

ja som dost pragmaticky, takze sancu 1:4000 nepovazujem za ziadnu vyhru  A zlepsovat svoje sance kupovanim viacerych "losov", no neviem, uz aj 200 ecok je dost penazi na to, aby sa za to dalo zabavat cely mesiac...


----------



## milan11

potkanX said:


> nie, ale da sa ist ku nim blizko. relativne.



Myslim, ze po lete tie ceny mozu klesnut teoreticky aj pod tuto hranicu.
Velky priestor na znizenie mas totiz v cene stavebnych materialov.


----------



## Chuck1919

potkanX said:


> hej, lenze - mas projekt za 100M, predpokladas ze za dva roky predas za 130 /alebo 180, 200.../ das do toho svojich 10 a 90 ti da banka /dnes nie, ale boli blaznive casy/. za dva roky ti banka zobere 115 a tebe zostane pri investovanych 10 do plusu 15. to uz neni tak uplne 10%p.a.
> takychto developerov bola plna prdel. pamatam ked som robil v BA v kancli so starsimi architektami, tak za nimi chodili sopliaci aj v porovnani so mnou a struhali majstrov sveta v developingu, vedeli o branzi konov k*k*t a sefom boli na smiech. lenze takito majstri sveta to dostali tam, kde sme fcil.


Ved tu bol nenormalny stav, to sa asi zhodneme. Ale druha vec je, ze vacsina rychlokvasiek nakoniec neurobili taky zisk ako mysleli.


----------



## Chuck1919

milan11 said:


> Myslim, ze po lete tie ceny mozu klesnut teoreticky aj pod tuto hranicu.
> Velky priestor na znizenie mas totiz v cene stavebnych materialov.


Jedina polozka, ktora zatial realne isla prudko dole je stavebna ocel. Ostatne materiali sa hybu velmi prudko len v sfere maloobchodu, velkoobchodne ceny sa moc nemenia. 30 - 40 % rabaty oproti listovym cenam tu boli stale. Dnes sa vo velkoobchode skor zacina hrat so splatnostami faktur. Pred rokom kazdy pytal zalohu (myslim predajcov materialov) , dnes sa radi dohodnu aj na 60 dnovej splatnosti. Takze myslim, ze az taky vplyv na cenu bytov to nebude mat.


----------



## fukottt

milan11 said:


> Ten moj post bola iba reakcia na fukottt-ov prispevok, kde sa odvolaval, ze do konca tohto roka stavebne naklady klesnu mozno na 1 700€/m2.


 to si nepochopil,ja som myslel predajne ceny s dph:lol: a po lete, nie do konca roka.
myslim,ze som ti uz pred nejakym casom na nieco odpovedal,ze ceny pojdu o 20-30% dole a nic sa nestane. dole isli pozemky,materialy,takze sa vsetci trochu potlacia a budu cakat, kedy sa chytia banky a kupujuci.
tolko k tym 1700 E
za 25 k ti velky barak naceni kazda fy uplne v pohode s radostou aj teraz.:lol: 
:cheers:


----------



## zuzana

potkanX said:


> samozrejme vsetko je o kvalite projektu. pokial je mizerny, tak ta stavari zederu z koze s pracami naviac. co som pocul tak napriklad ZIPP su v tomto neprekonatelni.
> vsetky veci co si spomenul musi mat dobry projekt osetrene a podlozene prieskumami. potom mozes postavit realny rozpocet a s firmou sa budes hadat mozno o detaily parapetov, ale nie o sposobe zakladania.
> 
> 
> 
> 3poschodovy nepotrebuje vytah, 4poschodovy potrebuje. ci parkovisko bude podzemne ci nie nezavisi od vysky stavby. precerpavacie stanice sme uz museli riesit aj pri nadstavbe jednopodlazneho objektu o jedno podlazie - viac vonkajsich parkovacich ploch a ich odvodnenie blizka kanalizacia nepobrala. podiely zelenych ploch urcuje konkretna obec ci mestska cast v uzemnom plane a najma casto to v reali urcuje nejaka frustrovana mrcha na miestnom utvare architektury, co ma pocit strateneho zivota a naviac sa spatne vyspala, lebo ju bolia zuby. suteren je 1/3 ceny stavby mozno jedine ako cela spodna stavba, tak ako si to napisala to vypada ze 20p stavba bez suterenu je o tretnu lacnejsia ako so suterenom. co tak uplne pravda neni, zaklady, izolacie a terenne upravy musis robit aj tak, aj ked v inej miere.


 hej, zas som to zle citala, rozdiel medzi podlaznostou a poschodovostou, samozrejme. a ano myslela som celu spodnu stavbu, v porovnani podzemne podlazie verzus nadzemne podlazie. a urcite hraju rolu aj hydrogeologicke podmienky. (sakris, uz som tusim dlho out  )


----------



## milan11

Chuck1919 said:


> Jedina polozka, ktora zatial realne isla prudko dole je stavebna ocel. Ostatne materiali sa hybu velmi prudko len v sfere maloobchodu, velkoobchodne ceny sa moc nemenia. 30 - 40 % rabaty oproti listovym cenam tu boli stale. Dnes sa vo velkoobchode skor zacina hrat so splatnostami faktur. Pred rokom kazdy pytal zalohu (myslim predajcov materialov) , dnes sa radi dohodnu aj na 60 dnovej splatnosti. Takze myslim, ze az taky vplyv na cenu bytov to nebude mat.



Moj nazor je, ze aj tie velkoobchodne ceny zidu dolu o minimalne 20-30%.
Ceny svet. komdit, energii a surovin su na rekordne nizkych hodnotach, do toho €, s mimoriadne silnym paritnym kurzom nemohlo prist na Slovensko vo vhodnejsom case. Klesanim okolitych mien oproti € su slov. vyrobne podniky a obchodnici postaveni pred najtaziu dobu pocas ich existencie - doslova maju poslednu sancu - bud sa naucia vyrabat a predavat za kompetentne ceny s okolitymi krajinami, alebo jednoducho nepreziju.
Ak sa to naucia, ziskaju mmoriadnu vyhodu do buducna, pretoze je takmer jasne, ze okolite meny, minimalne CzK a PlZ budu uz skor posilovat, ako oslabovat.
Vsetky tie doterajsie reci o specifickom trhu, alebo kretenizmus NBS, ktora minala miliardy na oslabovanie meny aj pri kurzoch 36-38Sk/€, najnizsie mzdy v regione, alebo doteraz prudko sa rozvijajuca vystavba su pre nasich rozmaznanych vyrobcov a predajcov nenavratnou minulostou.:bash:

Do toho znova, ked si to porovnam s Irskom, tak v Irsku, pri momentalnej recesii, ktorej terajsia uroven zasiahne Slovensko tak asi za 9-10 mesiacov, klesli nielen ceny stav. materialov na minimum, ale taktiez ceny stavebnych prac spadli o 30-50%.
Bankroty su tu na kazdodennom poriadku, nikomu uz nejde o zisk - to je doslova zakazane slovo, ale ide o ciste prezitie a udrzanie sa na trhu, dokonca aj za cenu minimalnej straty.

Ako sa tu uz spominalo vyssie, v Estonsku, ktore je ekonomicky Slovensku velmi podobne, ale co sa tyka krizy, je pred nami zhruba tiez tych 10-12 mesiacov, klesli ceny nehnutelnosti az na 671€/m2.


Takze cim skor si vsetky tieto skutocnosti nasi vyrobcovia, obchodnici a developeri uvedomia, tym skor moze prist k prebudeniu ekonomiky.
Na rast exportu sa v dnesnej dobe spoliehat urcite nemozeme, jedina cesta pre Slovensko je zacatie masovej lacnej vystavby a s tym co najskorsia znacna korekcia vsetkych cien - od vyroby, cez pracu, az po ceny nehnutelnosti - alebo, na druhej strane, prepad Slovenska po vzore Pobaltskych statov, Irska, Spanielska a Anglicka.

Samozrejme, ze tu vystavbu treba na rozdiel od minulosti tvrdo regulovat, aj ked mozno nie priamo statom, ale nepriamo samospravou - a to poctom a druhom povolenych projektov.
Ja len pevne dufam, ze sa to naozaj stane a ze ten skorumpovany bananistan, ktory sme zazili doteraz uz naveky skoncil.:bash:


----------



## quama

milan11 said:


> Moj nazor je, ze aj tie velkoobchodne ceny zidu dolu o minimalne 20-30%.
> Ceny svet. komdit, energii a surovin su na rekordne nizkych hodnotach, do toho €, s mimoriadne silnym paritnym kurzom nemohlo prist na Slovensko vo vhodnejsom case. Klesanim okolitych mien oproti € su slov. vyrobne podniky a obchodnici postaveni pred najtaziu dobu pocas ich existencie - doslova maju poslednu sancu - bud sa naucia vyrabat a predavat za kompetentne ceny s okolitymi krajinami, alebo jednoducho nepreziju.
> Ak sa to naucia, ziskaju mmoriadnu vyhodu do buducna, pretoze je takmer jasne, ze okolite meny, minimalne CzK a PlZ budu uz skor posilovat, ako oslabovat.
> Vsetky tie doterajsie reci o specifickom trhu, alebo kretenizmus NBS, ktora minala miliardy na oslabovanie meny aj pri kurzoch 36-38Sk/€, najnizsie mzdy v regione, alebo doteraz prudko sa rozvijajuca vystavba su pre nasich rozmaznanych vyrobcov a predajcov nenavratnou minulostou.:bash:
> 
> Do toho znova, ked si to porovnam s Irskom, tak v Irsku, pri momentalnej recesii, ktorej terajsia uroven zasiahne Slovensko tak asi za 9-10 mesiacov, klesli nielen ceny stav. materialov na minimum, ale taktiez ceny stavebnych prac spadli o 30-50%.
> Bankroty su tu na kazdodennom poriadku, nikomu uz nejde o zisk - to je doslova zakazane slovo, ale ide o ciste prezitie a udrzanie sa na trhu, dokonca aj za cenu minimalnej straty.
> 
> Ako sa tu uz spominalo vyssie, v Estonsku, ktore je ekonomicky Slovensku velmi podobne, ale co sa tyka krizy, je pred nami zhruba tiez tych 10-12 mesiacov, klesli ceny nehnutelnosti az na 671€/m2.
> 
> 
> Takze cim skor si vsetky tieto skutocnosti nasi vyrobcovia, obchodnici a developeri uvedomia, tym skor moze prist k prebudeniu ekonomiky.
> Na rast exportu sa v dnesnej dobe spoliehat urcite nemozeme, jedina cesta pre Slovensko je zacatie masovej lacnej vystavby a s tym co najskorsia znacna korekcia vsetkych cien - od vyroby, cez pracu, az po ceny nehnutelnosti - alebo, na druhej strane, prepad Slovenska po vzore Pobaltskych statov, Irska, Spanielska a Anglicka.
> 
> Samozrejme, ze tu vystavbu treba na rozdiel od minulosti tvrdo regulovat, aj ked mozno nie priamo statom, ale nepriamo samospravou - a to poctom a druhom povolenych projektov.
> Ja len pevne dufam, ze sa to naozaj stane a ze ten skorumpovany bananistan, ktory sme zazili doteraz uz naveky skoncil.:bash:


Estonsko je vo vela parametroch odlisne od Slovenska. To nevadi ze vela veciam ktore pises fundamentalne nerozumies.


----------



## radkoslav

Zdravim Vas,

len na pozornost vam davam ze niekto hodil na reality.sk 10 bytov z jegeho aleje udajne o 10% lacnejsie ako developer ponuka. Zeby prvy "investor" co rychlo minimalizuje stratu ("pripadne realizuje zisk" - neviem ci sa tam cena zvysovala)

vid. http://www.reality.sk/zakazka/0377-...avbe-jegeho-alej-o-10-lacnejsie-ako-developer


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> Estonsko je vo vela parametroch odlisne od Slovenska. To nevadi ze vela veciam ktore pises fundamentalne nerozumies.


hej, nikto tu nerozumie tomu, ze Slovensko je zazracna krajina, ktora je odlisna od vsetkych ostatnych, najma ked ide o negativne prirovnania...


----------



## milan11

quama said:


> Estonsko je vo vela parametroch odlisne od Slovenska. To nevadi ze vela veciam ktore pises fundamentalne nerozumies.


Tak mi tie veci fundamentalne vysvetli, cakam na tvoju odpoved.
Len mi, prosim ta, prestan pisat tie donekonecna sa opakujuce sracky o specifickom slovenskom trhu, ktory sa zo ziadnym inym neda porovnavat.

Toto je totiz presne pricina toho hnoja, v ktorom sa momentalne nachadzame. Akonahle totiz chceme poukazat na odlisnosti Slovenska v porovnani s ostatnymi podobnymi krajinami, hned tu mame pohotovu odpoved nasich podnikatelov, alebo developerov, ze nas trh je specificky.

-mame tu najdrahsie tovary aj pri najnizsich mzdach v regione, pretoze nas trh je specificky
-mame tu najnizsiu mzdu aj pri najvyssej produktivite, pretoze nas trh je specificky
-vsade sa cena nehnutelnosti porovnava s vyskou miezd, iba u nas nie, pretoze nas trh je specificky
-vsade je bublina a ceny nehnutelnosti klesaju, iba u nas nie, pretoze nas trh je specificky
-vsade je vystavba tvrdo regulovana, iba u nas nie, pretoze nas trh je trhovy a specificky
-vsade okolo nas su sluzby lacnejsie, aj ked su na ovela vyssej urovni, pretoze nas trh je specificky

Slova ako: znizenie cien, zvysenie kvality, konkurencia, tvrda praca, hladanie rezerv a zvysovanie produktivity, zvysovane miezd su pre uboheho utlacaneho Slovenskeho podnikatela nocnou morou.et:
Ved predsa kazdy, kto si u nas otvori zivnostensky list, alebo zalozi firmu, ma automaticky neodskriepitelne pravo na co najrychlejsie zbohatnutie od vecera do rana, pri co najmenej vyvinutej namahe, aby si to bohatstvo este stihol uzit.:cheer::tyty:

Pretoze nas trh a nasa mentalita su predsa specificke. :yes:
-


----------



## Chuck1919

milan11 said:


> Tak mi tie veci fundamentalne vysvetli, cakam na tvoju odpoved.
> Len mi, prosim ta, prestan pisat tie donekonecna sa opakujuce sracky o specifickom slovenskom trhu, ktory sa zo ziadnym inym neda porovnavat.
> 
> Toto je totiz presne pricina toho hnoja, v ktorom sa momentalne nachadzame. Akonahle totiz chceme poukazat na odlisnosti Slovenska v porovnani s ostatnymi podobnymi krajinami, hned tu mame pohotovu odpoved nasich podnikatelov, alebo developerov, ze nas trh je specificky.
> 
> -mame tu najdrahsie tovary aj pri najnizsich mzdach v regione, pretoze nas trh je specificky
> -mame tu najnizsiu mzdu aj pri najvyssej produktivite, pretoze nas trh je specificky
> -vsade sa cena nehnutelnosti porovnava s vyskou miezd, iba u nas nie, pretoze nas trh je specificky
> -vsade je bublina a ceny nehnutelnosti klesaju, iba u nas nie, pretoze nas trh je specificky
> -vsade je vystavba tvrdo regulovana, iba u nas nie, pretoze nas trh je trhovy a specificky
> -vsade okolo nas su sluzby lacnejsie, aj ked su na ovela vyssej urovni, pretoze nas trh je specificky
> 
> Slova ako: znizenie cien, zvysenie kvality, konkurencia, tvrda praca, hladanie rezerv a zvysovanie produktivity, zvysovane miezd su pre uboheho utlacaneho Slovenskeho podnikatela nocnou morou.et:
> Ved predsa kazdy, kto si u nas otvori zivnostensky list, alebo zalozi firmu, ma automaticky neodskriepitelne pravo na co najrychlejsie zbohatnutie od vecera do rana, pri co najmenej vyvinutej namahe, aby si to bohatstvo este stihol uzit.:cheer::tyty:
> 
> Pretoze nas trh a nasa mentalita su predsa specificke. :yes:
> -


No vies, my sme tu vsetci uplni debili, lebo vsetci chytri su uz v Irsku.


----------



## milan11

Aby si bol trochu v obraze, ja pisem o nas - Slovakoch, nie o vas - Slovakoch.

Samozrejme, kritika je cosi strasne a je nepripustna a na Slovensko sa neda aplikovat, pretoze my sme specificky. :yes:


----------



## default

radkoslav said:


> Zdravim Vas,
> 
> len na pozornost vam davam ze niekto hodil na reality.sk 10 bytov z jegeho aleje udajne o 10% lacnejsie ako developer ponuka. Zeby prvy "investor" co rychlo minimalizuje stratu ("pripadne realizuje zisk" - neviem ci sa tam cena zvysovala)
> 
> vid. http://www.reality.sk/zakazka/0377-...avbe-jegeho-alej-o-10-lacnejsie-ako-developer


Za 3,7m to nepreda (nie je komu), ale aspon ten titulok dobre znie.


----------



## fukottt

milan11 said:


> Slova ako: znizenie cien, zvysenie kvality, konkurencia, tvrda praca, hladanie rezerv a zvysovanie produktivity, zvysovane miezd su pre uboheho utlacaneho Slovenskeho podnikatela nocnou morou.et:
> :yes:
> -


je najvyssi cas,aby si tuto slovensku bandu darebnych retardovanych zlodejskych debilov,ktora ti ocividne sposobuje latentnu traumu, prisiel naucit podnikat.
:cheers:


----------



## redfever

Developeri maju prvych neplaticov

"Na rozdiel od vlastníkov starých bytov developeri stále nechcú pripustiť, že ceny treba plošne znížiť. *Obávajú sa, že by to trh ešte viac zneistilo, predaj by sa celkom zastavil a museli by zľavovať čoraz viac.* Spoliehajú sa na dočasné akcie."

Developeri sa obavaju spravne


----------



## milan11

fukottt said:


> je najvyssi cas,aby si tuto slovensku bandu darebnych retardovanych zlodejskych debilov,ktora ti ocividne sposobuje latentnu traumu, prisiel naucit podnikat.
> :cheers:



Preco???:dunno:hno:
Ja si radsej pockam, kym ti ceski, rakuski, madarski a polski retardovani vyrobcovia a obchodnici pochopia, co je to trhove podnikanie a kym sa *zacnu spravat zlatym slovenskym trhovym pravidlom: co predas dnes, zajtra mozes zdraziet!!!*

A tym padom, chlieb bude stat 200€, olej 14 000€, auto 2 miliony€ a byt 150 mil.€.

Ved naco preboha piect tisic chlebov so ziskom 10 centov na jednom kuse, ked mozes zamestnat cloveka za minimalnu mzdu a upiect jeden chlieb a predat ho so ziskom 199€ za kus??? :dunno:

Treba si uz konecne uvedomit, ze je to trhove, trhy su specificke a jest, vozit sa a byvat vo vlastnom byte nie je pre kazdeho. :yes:


----------



## mircik

redfever said:


> Developeri maju prvych neplaticov
> 
> "Na rozdiel od vlastníkov starých bytov developeri stále nechcú pripustiť, že ceny treba plošne znížiť. *Obávajú sa, že by to trh ešte viac zneistilo, predaj by sa celkom zastavil a museli by zľavovať čoraz viac.* Spoliehajú sa na dočasné akcie."
> 
> Developeri sa obavaju spravne


Velmi zaujimavy je stlpcek vpravo, kde pise Marian Mlynarik z Colliers International o cenotvorbe:

"Vypytal by som si *zlavu niekolko desiatok percent*. Stavebne naklady bytovych projektov v strednom standarte mozu byt niekde okolo *750 eur za stvorec bez DPH*. Ak pripocitame dalsie naklady, *vyjde to okolo 1000 eur za stvorec*. Stale sa vecsina projektov ponuka za 2000 eur za stvorec a viac."


----------



## Chuck1919

mircik said:


> Velmi zaujimavy je stlpcek vpravo, kde pise Marian Mlynarik z Colliers International o cenotvorbe:
> 
> "Vypytal by som si *zlavu niekolko desiatok percent*. Stavebne naklady bytovych projektov v strednom standarte mozu byt niekde okolo *750 eur za stvorec bez DPH*. Ak pripocitame dalsie naklady, *vyjde to okolo 1000 eur za stvorec*. Stale sa vecsina projektov ponuka za 2000 eur za stvorec a viac."


Vidis ako jemne narabas s citaciou, on napisal "Vela projektov sa este stale ponuka za viac ako 2000 EUR" a Ty si napisal "Stale sa vecsina projektov ponuka za 2000 eur za stvorec a viac.". Maly rozdiel vo forme a velky vo vyzname. Suhlasim s nim, ze je dost projektov, ktore sa predavaju za 2380 € za m2 s DPH, nesuhlasim s Tebou, ze je to vacsina. V niektorom threade bol zoznam bytovych projektov v Bratislave. Podla mojho odhadu, ich bola stvrtina oproti realite. Hodnotite tu trh podla najvacsich projektov, ktore maju masivnejsiu reklamu a aj vyssie ceny. Ak chcete byt presni, urobte si resers realneho rozsahu vystavby a cien a zistis, ze vacsina projektov je do 1500 € za m2 bez DPH . Takze Mlynarik tvrdi ze 1000 € za m2 bez DPH (co je tak trosku strela od pasa, clovek z renomovanej poradenskej firmy by nemal narabat s empiriou, ale dobre)za stavebne naklady. Vyssie som sa rozpisoval ake naklady este okrem stavebnych s projektom su. Mne to stale vychadza ze sa da urobit, ak Ti projekt dobre ide nejakych 300€ na m2 za tri roky roboty. Je to 10% p.a., za kolko by si to robil Ty? Na toto mi prosim odpovedajte kazdy , kto ma chut, aka je podla Vas unosna miera zisku???


----------



## mircik

Chuck1919 said:


> Vidis ako jemne narabas s citaciou, on napisal "Vela projektov sa este stale ponuka za viac ako 2000 EUR" a Ty si napisal "Stale sa vecsina projektov ponuka za 2000 eur za stvorec a viac.". Maly rozdiel vo forme a velky vo vyzname. Suhlasim s nim, ze je dost projektov, ktore sa predavaju za 2380 € za m2 s DPH, nesuhlasim s Tebou, ze je to vacsina. V niektorom threade bol zoznam bytovych projektov v Bratislave. Podla mojho odhadu, ich bola stvrtina oproti realite. Hodnotite tu trh podla najvacsich projektov, ktore maju masivnejsiu reklamu a aj vyssie ceny. Ak chcete byt presni, urobte si resers realneho rozsahu vystavby a cien a zistis, ze vacsina projektov je do 1500 € za m2 bez DPH . Takze Mlynarik tvrdi ze 1000 € za m2 bez DPH (co je tak trosku strela od pasa, clovek z renomovanej poradenskej firmy by nemal narabat s empiriou, ale dobre)za stavebne naklady. Vyssie som sa rozpisoval ake naklady este okrem stavebnych s projektom su. Mne to stale vychadza ze sa da urobit, ak Ti projekt dobre ide nejakych 300€ na m2 za tri roky roboty. Je to 10% p.a., za kolko by si to robil Ty? Na toto mi prosim odpovedajte kazdy , kto ma chut, aka je podla Vas unosna miera zisku???


ten zoznam je v threade "kupa bytu" a mozem Ti garantovat, ze projektov v RAMCI BA (tzn. ziadne dediny okolo), kde priemerny byt stoji 1500 ecok bez DPH (nebavme sa o najlacnejsom byte na prizemi bez balkona, ale o priemernom byte) tam naratas na prstoch dvoch ruk.
.
moja citacia je nepresna, nakolko som ju prepisoval, neda sa skopirovat. Dolezite je vsak podla mna to, ze projektov za tieto ceny (2000 - 2500 e) je dnes v BA urcite viac, ako projektov za 1500 e.
.
k teme nakladov: 10 % p.a. je fajn cislo, problem je, ze 90 % developerov bolo pod vplyvom boomu tak nenazranych, ze ich "zhodnenotenie" bolo ovela vyssie. Jeden priklad som uvadzal k projektu "pod Vrskami" z diskusie na etrende, je v tomto threade par stran dozadu.
.
Ako dalsi priklad uvediem napr. Vienna Gate. Ked zacali predavat, cca. 3 roky dozadu, priemerna predajna cena sa hybala od 50 do 55 tisic za stvorec vratane DPH. Dnes je projekt pred kolaudaciou, podla investorov je cely zaplateny a to ma prosim pekne 1/3 bytov (apartmanov) nepredanych. Za tieto nepredane leziaky by uz ale chceli cca 70 - 75 tsic za stvorec vratane DPH.

Kedze deveoper mal peniaze od holandskeho investicneho fondu, odpadli mu naklady na uverovanie, ale na druhej strane si treba uvedomit, ze fond nedal peniaze zadarmo - tzn. Vienna Gate je hotova, zaplatena aj so slusnym zhodnotenim pre investora pri 1/3 volnych bytov. *Jednoducha matematika nam povie, ze celkove naklady vratane vyvolanych investicii, pozemku, marketingu, marze pre predajcu, proste vsetkeho boli pri tomto projekte niekde na urovni 33 - 36 tisic SKK VRATANE DPH za stvorec.*
Aj napriek tomu by dnes chceli predavat za dvojnasobok.
A sme doma.


----------



## mircik

btw. Chuck ten Defaultov zoznam je tu, ked si ho preklikas, skutocne tam vela bytov za 53.000 SKK za stvorec s DPH nenajdes.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797062&page=2


----------



## Chuck1919

mircik said:


> btw. Chuck ten Defaultov zoznam je tu, ked si ho preklikas, skutocne tam vela bytov za 53.000 SKK za stvorec s DPH nenajdes.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797062&page=2


No asi bude chyba vo mne, ale z tych co som klikol a boli tam ceny, vyhravaju tie pod 53.000, ale ok. Mne ide hlavne o to, ze to ze su drahe byty, nie je o nenazranosti developerov, ale o tom, ze ludia to za tie ceny kupovali. Teraz nekupuju a zalezi na kazdom developerovi, v akom je dnes postaveni. Ak je dobre prefinancovany, tak moze drzat cenu a cakat, ak ma problem musi zlavnovat. Posuvate to do roviny zly kapitalisti a chudaci ludia. Len ti chudaci este pred rokom kupovali tie byty, ako zmyslov zbaveni. Operujete sa tu informaciami , co a ako je na zapade, ale nikto nepise, ze na zapade je prevaha najomnych bytov a cloveka do tridsat rokov ani nenapadne nehnutelnost kupovat. U nas kupoval kazdy a vsetko. Proste tu bola prevaha dopytu nad ponukou a vyuzivalo sa to. Dnes je dopyt hlboko pod ponukou a zacina to mat svoje vysledky. Keby, ze chcem kupovat byt tesil by som sa tiez.


----------



## milan11

Chuck1919 said:


> Mne ide hlavne o to, ze to ze su drahe byty, nie je o nenazranosti developerov, ale o tom, ze ludia to za tie ceny kupovali.



Tu sa trochu pozastav a skus sa zamysliet, kto tie byty realne kupoval.
Bol to najma zahranicny a domaci spekulativny kapital a potom uzka skupina ludi s nadpriemernymi prijmami, ktori s tie zvysne byty mohli dovolit kupit.

Vezmi si, v kolkych dokoncenych a predanych projektoch sa realne vecer svieti,
a vsimni si, kolko ludi, alebo realitiek zacina momentalne pustat na trh byty po desiatkach kusov, v jednotlivych projektoch.


O tej nenazranosti - to zhodnotenie ti vysvetlil @potkanX v paru postoch dozadu.

Okrem toho, do tej nenazranosti ja zaradujem:

- ked sa ceny dvhali navrch s kazdym predanym bytom, co ak by sa realizovalo v celej ekonomike, viedlo by k hyperinflacii a skolabovaniu hospodarstva 

- ked drviva vacsina projektov, aj tie, ktore sa hraju na luxusne, prichadza na trh v uplne jednoduchom prevedeni s takou vybavou, ktoru by na zapade nepredavali ani socialne byty, ked platis extra za kuchyne, parkovisko, pivnicu, v Slovanoch dokonca el. vypinace a zastrcky, aj pri rovnakej cene bytov ako na zapade

- ked kazdy projekt, ktory prisiel na trh si dal automaticky privlastok ,,pre vyssiu strednu triedu'', nehladiac na to, v akej lokalite a o aky projekt islo

- ked sa absolutne nestavali lacne byty - nikto nie je proti vystavbe tych drahych, ale najvacsi dopyt maju tie lacne projekty a co najvacsia vystavba je zakladom realitneho trhu

- ked vystavbou masoviek a tretotriednych projektov, developeri zabili tu cast trhu, ktora sa chcela prestahovat zo svojich petrzalkych a ostatnych panelakovych kralikarni do lepsieho byvania


A tych veci je samozrejme ovela viac.
@chuck, mozes obhajovat developerov akokolvek chces, faktom je, ze svojou cenovou politikou, neschopnpstou a nenazranostou zabili realitny trh v Ba hned na zaciatku a realne sposobil vstup Slovenska do recesie


----------



## Chuck1919

milan11 said:


> Tu sa trochu pozastav a skus sa zamysliet, kto tie byty realne kupoval.
> Bol to najma zahranicny a domaci spekulativny kapital a potom uzka skupina ludi s nadpriemernymi prijmami, ktori s tie zvysne byty mohli dovolit kupit.
> 
> Vezmi si, v kolkych dokoncenych a predanych projektoch sa realne vecer svieti,
> a vsimni si, kolko ludi, alebo realitiek zacina momentalne pustat na trh byty po desiatkach kusov, v jednotlivych projektoch.
> 
> 
> O tej nenazranosti - to zhodnotenie ti vysvetlil @potkanX v paru postoch dozadu.
> 
> Okrem toho, do tej nenazranosti ja zaradujem:
> 
> - ked sa ceny dvhali navrch s kazdym predanym bytom, co ak by sa realizovalo v celej ekonomike, viedlo by k hyperinflacii a skolabovaniu hospodarstva
> 
> - ked drviva vacsina projektov, aj tie, ktore sa hraju na luxusne, prichadza na trh v uplne jednoduchom prevedeni s takou vybavou, ktoru by na zapade nepredavali ani socialne byty, ked platis extra za kuchyne, parkovisko, pivnicu, v Slovanoch dokonca el. vypinace a zastrcky, aj pri rovnakej cene bytov ako na zapade
> 
> - ked kazdy projekt, ktory prisiel na trh si dal automaticky privlastok ,,pre vyssiu strednu triedu'', nehladiac na to, v akej lokalite a o aky projekt islo
> 
> - ked sa absolutne nestavali lacne byty - nikto nie je proti vystavbe tych drahych, ale najvacsi dopyt maju tie lacne projekty a co najvacsia vystavba je zakladom realitneho trhu
> 
> - ked vystavbou masoviek a tretotriednych projektov, developeri zabili tu cast trhu, ktora sa chcela prestahovat zo svojich petrzalkych a ostatnych panelakovych kralikarni do lepsieho byvania
> 
> 
> A tych veci je samozrejme ovela viac.
> @chuck, mozes obhajovat developerov akokolvek chces, faktom je, ze svojou cenovou politikou, neschopnpstou a nenazranostou zabili realitny trh v Ba hned na zaciatku a realne sposobil vstup Slovenska do recesie


Ja si nezastavam developerov, ja len nesuhlasim s tym konstatovanim, ze za to mozu len oni. S tymi kupujucimi s Tebou nesuhlasim. Poznam vela pripadov ked ludia strednej triedy, ziadny zbohatlici, ukladali nezmyselne uspory do bytov v hlupych stavbach, lebo existoval dojem , ze investovanie do akejkolvek nehnutelnosti je strasna ryza.


----------



## milan11

Chuck1919 said:


> Ja si nezastavam developerov, ja len nesuhlasim s tym konstatovanim, ze za to mozu len oni. S tymi kupujucimi s Tebou nesuhlasim. Poznam vela pripadov ked ludia strednej triedy, ziadny zbohatlici, ukladali nezmyselne uspory do bytov v hlupych stavbach, lebo existoval dojem , ze investovanie do akejkolvek nehnutelnosti je strasna ryza.


Ludia strednej triedy, v pripade, ze pracovali obidvaja, si nejaky ten byt mohli dovolit kupit maximalne do roku 2006-2007.

Ale aj to sa jednalo o najmensie a najlacnejsie malometrazne byty.

Vsimni si tu strukturu kupujucich a strukturu kupovanych bytov v threadoch Tri Veze a Vienna Gate.

A okrem toho, ty potrebujes aj trochu zit ako clovek a nie svojich nasledujucich 30 rokov si odtrhovat jedlo od ust kvoli zufalemu splacaniu bytu


----------



## mircik

Chuck1919 said:


> No asi bude chyba vo mne, ale z tych co som klikol a boli tam ceny, vyhravaju tie pod 53.000, ale ok. Mne ide hlavne o to, ze to ze su drahe byty, nie je o nenazranosti developerov, ale o tom, ze ludia to za tie ceny kupovali. Teraz nekupuju a zalezi na kazdom developerovi, v akom je dnes postaveni. Ak je dobre prefinancovany, tak moze drzat cenu a cakat, ak ma problem musi zlavnovat. Posuvate to do roviny zly kapitalisti a chudaci ludia. Len ti chudaci este pred rokom kupovali tie byty, ako zmyslov zbaveni. Operujete sa tu informaciami , co a ako je na zapade, ale nikto nepise, ze na zapade je prevaha najomnych bytov a cloveka do tridsat rokov ani nenapadne nehnutelnost kupovat. U nas kupoval kazdy a vsetko. Proste tu bola prevaha dopytu nad ponukou a vyuzivalo sa to. Dnes je dopyt hlboko pod ponukou a zacina to mat svoje vysledky. Keby, ze chcem kupovat byt tesil by som sa tiez.


Sorry Chuck ale fakt neviem, kam si klikal. Vecsina tych bytov v BA je okolo 70 - 80 tisic za stvorec s DPH. Neratajme hned prvu Rezidenciu Zahorsku, to nie je BA.
Ja developerov nechcem stavat do ulohy zlych zlych kapitalistov - sam podnikam, a ako kazdy chcem dosahovat zisk. Mne ide len o to, ze ma chcu odrbat - skaredo povedane, ale je to tak. Pri kompletnych nakladoch na 1 m2 projektu niekde okolo 35 tisic SKK (vid priklad predosly moj post) mi ho chcu predat za 2-nasobok a podporuju to masazou PR clankov v mediach o tom, ako sa neda zlacnovat, lebo drahe materialy, draha praca atd. 
Ked ma chce odrbat obchodny partner, uz s nim nikdy nebudem spolupracovat a doporucim to vsetkym naokolo. Nechapem, preco by som mal pri developeroch robit vynimku - oni su akoze ina, nedotknutelna podnikatelska kasta alebo co?

K dopytu - ci bol ten dopyt v minulych rokoch realny alebo nie, akuzauju najkrajsie prave tieto mesiace. Ten dopyt bol cisto spekulativny, ci uz za ucelom dalsieho zhodnotenia nehnutelnosti alebo pod vplyvom eura a paniky "kupujte teraz, uz bude len drahsie.." Stale hladame rovnovaznu uroven, na ktorej sa dopyt ozivi. A povedzme si, asi tu nebude pri sume 2000 eur za stvorec v novostavbe. Kupyschopnost nepusti.


----------



## Chuck1919

milan11 said:


> Ludia strednej triedy, v pripade, ze pracovali obidvaja, si nejaky ten byt mohli dovolit kupit maximalne do roku 2006-2007.
> 
> Ale aj to sa jednalo o najmensie a najlacnejsie malometrazne byty.
> 
> Vsimni si tu strukturu kupujucich a strukturu kupovanych bytov v threadoch Tri Veze a Vienna Gate.
> 
> A okrem toho, ty potrebujes aj trochu zit ako clovek a nie svojich nasledujucich 30 rokov si odtrhovat jedlo od ust kvoli zufalemu splacaniu bytu


Ale Milan doprdele, prave tie malometrazne skurvili ten trh, tam sa jednalo o ubohy standart za vysoku cenu, tam bola tie vysoke vynosy. Nehovorme o Troch veziach a Vienna Gate, prave tie male a stredne byty sa kupovali dopredu za hocijaku cenu. A to s tym zitim na dlh stale tvrdim aj ja, pre mna je uplne jedno ci platim cely zivot hypo alebo som cely zivot v najmoch. To je to chore, ten pocit nasich ludi, ze musia vlastnit byt aby mali co nechat detom a podobne dristy.


----------



## Chuck1919

mircik said:


> Sorry Chuck ale fakt neviem, kam si klikal. Vecsina tych bytov v BA je okolo 70 - 80 tisic za stvorec s DPH. Neratajme hned prvu Rezidenciu Zahorsku, to nie je BA.
> Ja developerov nechcem stavat do ulohy zlych zlych kapitalistov - sam podnikam, a ako kazdy chcem dosahovat zisk. Mne ide len o to, ze ma chcu odrbat - skaredo povedane, ale je to tak. Pri kompletnych nakladoch na 1 m2 projektu niekde okolo 35 tisic SKK (vid priklad predosly moj post) mi ho chcu predat za 2-nasobok a podporuju to masazou PR clankov v mediach o tom, ako sa neda zlacnovat, lebo drahe materialy, draha praca atd.
> Ked ma chce odrbat obchodny partner, uz s nim nikdy nebudem spolupracovat a doporucim to vsetkym naokolo. Nechapem, preco by som mal pri developeroch robit vynimku - oni su akoze ina, nedotknutelna podnikatelska kasta alebo co?
> 
> K dopytu - ci bol ten dopyt v minulych rokoch realny alebo nie, akuzauju najkrajsie prave tieto mesiace. Ten dopyt bol cisto spekulativny, ci uz za ucelom dalsieho zhodnotenia nehnutelnosti alebo pod vplyvom eura a paniky "kupujte teraz, uz bude len drahsie.." Stale hladame rovnovaznu uroven, na ktorej sa dopyt ozivi. A povedzme si, asi tu nebude pri sume 2000 eur za stvorec v novostavbe. Kupyschopnost nepusti.


No bohuzial nemam tolko casu aby som si isiel robit statistiku, ale ked vravis, ze to tak nie je asi si sa tomu povenoval a mas ju Ty. Mna len fascinuje, ze nakladas, stale s nejakym numerom za m2 nakladov. Ver mi, ze vzdy je to cislo ine. A nebudem sa uz rozpisovat preco. A mas pravdu kupyschopnost nepusti, ale mne osobne, keby som kupoval byt na dobrom mieste v dobrej vybave, cena 2000/m2 nepride prehnana.


----------



## mircik

Chuck1919 said:


> No bohuzial nemam tolko casu aby som si isiel robit statistiku, ale ked vravis, ze to tak nie je asi si sa tomu povenoval a mas ju Ty. Mna len fascinuje, ze nakladas, stale s nejakym numerom za m2 nakladov. Ver mi, ze vzdy je to cislo ine. A nebudem sa uz rozpisovat preco. A mas pravdu kupyschopnost nepusti, ale mne osobne, keby som kupoval byt na dobrom mieste v dobrej vybave, cena 2000/m2 nepride prehnana.


ze je to cislo vzdy ine sa ani nemusime bavit, ved to je elementarna logika. Ja som uviedel jeden konkretny priklad, kde je nakladova cena polovicna oproti dnesnej predajnej - a zial takychto projektov je vecsina.
.
Uplne suhlasim, rad dam aj 2000 ecok za stvorec, pokial ma pre mna ten byt takuto hodnotu. Dnesne novostavby v BA za tuto cenu maju vsak pre mna subjektivne hodnotu polovicnu - nakolko su v mizernej lokalite, s ubohymi dispoziciami a mizernym standartom.


----------



## fukottt

existuje nejaka realna analyza o potrebe novych bytov v BA?

:banana:


----------



## mircik

fukottt said:


> existuje nejaka realna analyza o potrebe novych bytov v BA?
> 
> :banana:


podla mna nie. Vsetko su to len z prsta vycucane hausnumera. Rovnako ako Milinovych minimalne 80.000 chybajucich bytov.


----------



## fukottt

^^^^
80000? 2085 AD?
:cheers:


----------



## milan11

:lol::hahaha::hilarious

Ja nemozem!
Toto som nasiel v diskusii na Sme:


> ako sa to nemá robiť s cenami
> bolo to síce o cenách za ubytovanie v hoteloch v BA, ale platí to všeobecne. *V správach sa sťažovali, že poklesla návštevnosť a nejaký truhlík z nejakého hotelového združenia Bratislavských hotelov vyhlásil, že zlacňovať nebudú, lebo neni pre koho- hostia nie sú!!!* Idiot- snáď tým chcel povedať, že ked je plno- že vtedy treba zlacňovať??? a takto je to s cenami na Slovensku.


http://ekonomika.sme.sk/diskusie/1444587/2/Developeri-maju-prvych-neplaticov.html


To vazne zastupca hotelov dokaze vypotit v televiznych spravach takuto kravinu???
Boh pomahaj Slovensku!!!

Na druhej strane, ked tu vidim reakcie podaktorych diskutujucich na moje prispevky na tuto temu, tak sa ani nie je comu cudovat.:lol:
Podte ma, prosim, este nieco naucit na temu zisku a principu trhoveho podnikania. :yes::lol:


----------



## mircik

fukott - nuz neviem ktory rok mal na mysli, ale cca rok dozadu sa na diskusiach na etrende ohanal prave takymto cislom - obhajoval tym zaciatok stagnovania predaja - tvrdil, ze v BA chyba minimalne takyto pocet bytov a preto bude dopyt po novostavbach stale. Aspon vidime, ako seredne sa mylil :lol:

milan - vcera ten prispevok cely den rotoval na TA3, myslel som, ze ma odnesu ked som to prvy raz pocul. Ale presne o tom to je aj v developmente u nas - radsej umriem, ako keby som mal dat zlavu. Smutne.


----------



## milan11

mircik said:


> milan - vcera ten prispevok cely den rotoval na TA3, myslel som, ze ma odnesu ked som to prvy raz pocul. Ale presne o tom to je aj v developmente u nas - radsej umriem, ako keby som mal dat zlavu. Smutne.



@mircik, smutne je aj to, ze toto tu tvrdim na tomto fore uz vyse roka a az na dvoch-troch forumerov sa stretavam iba s tvrdym vysmechom a obhajovanim tohto sialeneho postoja - vacsina to tu oznacila ako: ,,boli by predsa hlupi, keby predavali lacnejsie, ked mozu drahsie, je to predsa uplne normalne a trhove.''

Cize tento jav je na Slovensku zazity ako nieco normalne, preto tu stale tvrdim, ze Slovaci jednoducho nemaju zakladne poznatky o tvorbe penazi a fungovani trhov. :bash:

Preto Slovensko, ak sa v nom radikalne nezmeni mentalita, bude navzdy iba ciernou dierou Europy, alebo iba lacnou montaznou dielnou.
A pritom mame predpoklady ako ziadna ina postkomunisticka krajina a keby sa toho ujala normalna vlada, ktora by zacala s prevychovou obyvatelstva a jeho myslenia a s regulaciou podnikania(aspon zo zaciatku), tak by Slovensko realne v priebehu 5-10 rokov dobehlo bez problemov zapadnu Europu, aj bez dalsieho mamutieho zahranicneho investora.


----------



## default

mircik said:


> podla mna nie. Vsetko su to len z prsta vycucane hausnumera. Rovnako ako Milinovych minimalne 80.000 chybajucich bytov.





fukottt said:


> ^^^^
> 80000? 2085 AD?
> :cheers:





mircik said:


> fukott - nuz neviem ktory rok mal na mysli, ale cca rok dozadu sa na diskusiach na etrende ohanal prave takymto cislom - obhajoval tym zaciatok stagnovania predaja - tvrdil, ze v BA chyba minimalne takyto pocet bytov a preto bude dopyt po novostavbach stale. Aspon vidime, ako seredne sa mylil :lol:


Budme konkretni - ona diskusia.

Je to velmi zaujimave citanie, na to ze len s 1-rocnym odstupom.



> Milín (5355 bodov), 15. 3. 2008, 22:16
> Ceny bytov v Bratislave budú rásť minimálne 10 rokov. Bratislava potrebuje minimálne 80 tisíc nových bytov a keďže sa v súčastnosti stavia do 5000 tisíc ročne stále to neuspokojuje dopyt a cena tak rastie stále hore.





> Milín (5355 bodov), 20. 3. 2008, 08:13
> Rad by som dal do pozornosti ceny s ktorými vysla EUROVEA pri Dunaji. Tieto ceny ( od 200 do 380 tis. SKK/m2) sú istým očakavaním skúseneho svetového develeopera v Bratislave. Netvrdím, že to je realita aj podľa našich výpočtov ale určite to recesiu nepredpokladá.
> 
> Máme 14,6 % rast HDP čo tiež recesiu nepredpokladá.


Je tam vela podobnych peral, na ktorych sa dnes da schuti zasmiat.


----------



## mircik

diky default nemal som cas to hladat, ale fakt to cloveka po tak dlhej dobe pobavi... :nuts:
.
na druhej strane chapem, ze on, ako zastupca developera musel obhajovat tuto liniu do poslednej chvile. Dnes by sa ale pod tlakom situacie mohli tito "vestci" trosku krotit v podobnych vyhlaseniach (vid Lazik & spol: "byty zlacneli, treba kupovat!")


----------



## kapibara

Zabavne. 
Noblesa a Midzi, ako vzdy kay:aj s Mircikom ste moji oblubenci na E trende.


----------



## milan11

default said:


> Budme konkretni - ona diskusia.
> 
> Je to velmi zaujimave citanie, na to ze len s 1-rocnym odstupom.



:lol:Tato diskusia mi unikla!
Vdaka @Default za jej najdenie.:cheers:

Len skoda, ze som argumenty z nej nemohol pouzit v nedavnej hadke s MILINOM. 


Btw. @Default, priznajte sa, kto je kto v diskusiach na ostatnych strankach. 
Zatial som objavil len teba a @Strummera na Sme a @Mircika na Trende.


----------



## mircik

kapibara said:


> Zabavne.
> Noblesa a Midzi, ako vzdy kay:aj s Mircikom ste moji oblubenci na E trende.


diky Kapi


----------



## mircik

*dlhy clanok, ale zaujimavy - snad to nepostujem duplicitne*

*
Na ťahu sú banky*

"*Kedy fondy začnú nakupovať, pretože nehnuteľnosti pre ne budú lacné a trh sa opäť pohne?*

To nevie nikto. Vie sa len to, že ten čas určite príde. Hlavný impulz musí prísť z financujúcich bánk. Keď si povedia, že projekty, ktoré sú v problémoch, už nebudú ďalej ťahať a čakať, že splnia dohodnuté podmienky financovania, napríklad percento predpredaja alebo prenájmu. *Je už len otázka času, kedy banky začnú vyvíjať tlak na tých developerov projektov, ktorí už dlhší čas nedokážu spĺňať zmluvne dohodnuté kritériá financovania.*[/B] Tí sa potom už budú musieť za nejakú cenu dohodnúť s potenciálnym kupcom. *A každému je jasné, že cena núteného predaja bude skôr nižšia.*

*Budú to teda banky, ktoré zastavený trh budú musieť opäť rozhýbať?*

Áno, banky sa dostali pod neuveriteľný tlak svojich manažérov pre riziko, ktorí majú snahu radšej pre istotu neúverovať vôbec, ako podstúpiť čo i len malé riziko pri financovaní istých sektorov. 
...
Takže neprebiehajú transakcie, trh je zamrznutý, neexistuje ani cenová hladina, za ktorú by sme povedali: áno, za túto sumu je výhodné kupovať alebo predávať. Predávajúci čakajú, čo urobia kupujúci, kupujúci zasa čakajú na to, čo spravia predávajúci a či klesnú ceny. Ten impulz niekde uprostred musí urobiť finančný sektor, financujúca banka. *Je pravdepodobné, že v situáciách nútených predajov to bude predávajúci, ktorý napokon prispôsobí cenu kupujúcemu.* Keď si banka vyráta, že riziko je pre ňu akceptovateľné na určitej cenovej úrovni a prejaví opäť ochotu financovať realitné projekty, trh sa rozhýbe.


----------



## mircik

default said:


> podla mojho nazoru sa predavat nezacne nie kym sa nezrealnia ceny, ale kym nezacnu zase rozdavat hypoteky


podla mna sa nezacnu rozdavat hypoteky tak, ako pred krizou, tzn. ze v pohode dostal hypo clovek, ktoremu tvorila splatka 60 a viac % z cisteho disponibilneho prijmu - co je uplne sialene.
.
Samozrejme, ceny nebudu klesat vecne, ale pokial ekonomika pada a cisla su stale horsie a horsie je tazko pravdepodobne, ze by sa ceny co i len ustalili. To by asi musel zasiahnut stat obdobou srotovneho (napr. odpustenim DPH na novostavby) co je nerealne.


----------



## mircik

*Kupujúci rušia budúce kúpne zmluvy, developerov prechádza chuť na nové projekty*

Poľskí developeri sťahujú byty z predaja

"Trh sa prakticky úplne zastavil v Lodži, kde nepribudli na trh v tomto roku zatiaľ žiadne nové jednotky. Predalo sa 101 bytov, no zároveň kupujúci zrušili rezervačné zmluvy na 100 bytov. V šiestich najväčších mestách sa celkovo predalo zhruba 4 400 bytov, ale ďalších 1 500 sa vrátilo developerom."

"Ceny mierne vzrástli len v hlavnom meste, kde podľa Reasu dosahujú v priemere 1 990 €/m2 (deväťtisíc zlotých). Celkovo klesli ponukové ceny nových bytov v Poľsku medziročne o 13 %, počet poskytnutých hypoték sa znížil o zhruba 45 %, a to sú hlavné dôvody polovičného poklesu počtu nových bytových projektov."

u nas je to vlastne detto...


----------



## mircik

*V Čechách možno získať nový byt so zľavou aj milión korún*

"Realitné firmy sa v Čechách predbiehajú v ponuke akčných zliav a bonusov, ktorými sa snažia rozhýbať zamrznutý dopyt. Napríklad developerská spoločnosť Finep v pondelok v tlačovej správe oznámila možnosť znížiť cenu bytu až o jeden milión korún."


.. vyzera to tak, ze v cechach trh skutocne funguje. To sa u nas povedat neda.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> podla mna sa nezacnu rozdavat hypoteky tak, ako pred krizou, tzn. ze v pohode dostal hypo clovek, ktoremu tvorila splatka 60 a viac % z cisteho disponibilneho prijmu - co je uplne sialene.
> .
> Samozrejme, ceny nebudu klesat vecne, ale pokial ekonomika pada a cisla su stale horsie a horsie je tazko pravdepodobne, ze by sa ceny co i len ustalili. To by asi musel zasiahnut stat obdobou srotovneho (napr. odpustenim DPH na novostavby) co je nerealne.


ceny starsich bytov nejako vyrazne dolu nepojdu podla mna, novostavby, najma masovejsie tazko sa predavajuce projekty ano.


----------



## aquila

quama: stare byty idu dole .. byt co si este v lete predal za 120 tisic euro, teraz nepredas ani za 90 tisic ..


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> quama: stare byty idu dole .. byt co si este v lete predal za 120 tisic euro, teraz nepredas ani za 90 tisic ..


ved prave, ze uz stare byty dole isli, dalsie podstatne znizovanie nepredpokladam, zatial co novostavby na pokles dopytu znizenim cien nezareagovali, pokial dopyt zostane taky ako je teraz budu musiet zareagovat cenou, hlavne vacsie malo predane projekty, ktore nedosahuju predajnost pozadovanu financujucou bankou...


----------



## mircik

*pocet schvalenych HU*

uz su vonku pocty schvalenych hypouverov pre obyvatelstvo za marec 2009.
*
Pocet SCHVALENYCH hypotekarnych uverov:*

*jan 2009 - 160 uverov* ----- jan 2008 - 1877 uverov
*feb 2009 - 348 uverov* ----- feb 2008 - 2077 uverov
*mar 2009 - 613 uverov* ----- mar 2008 - 2682 uverov


*Pocet CERPANYCH hypotekarnych uverov:*

*jan 2009 - 675 uverov* ----- jan 2008 - 2001 uverov
*feb 2009 - 489 uverov* ----- feb 2008 - 1973 uverov
*mar 2009 - 550 uverov* ----- mar 2008 - 1553 uverov


Iba dodam, ze sa jedna o hypotekarne uvery pre obyvatelstvo za cele Slovensko, vratane uverov na kupu bytu, rodinneho domu, pozemku, alebo na pripadnu rekonstrukciu.

V pocte schvalenych uverov sa tento rok hybeme *na urovni cca 20 %* z uverov schvalenych v roku 2008. V pocte cerpanych uverov sa hybeme na *urovni cca 30 %* urovne z roku 2008.


zdroj: NBS


----------



## mircik

*clanky pracujuce s marcovymi cislami HU*

Banky poskytli oproti vlaňajšku len pätinu hypoték

Dostať na Slovensku hypotéku je stále ťažšie


----------



## quama

podme sa pobavit co sa stane, ked sa situacia otoci, zacne sa dvihat dopyt, prejde financna kriza. ako sa vtedy podla vas bude spravat realitny trh v Bratislave?


----------



## mircik

odhliadnuc od toho, ze to co popisujes sa (podla mna) udeje v horizonte 3 - 5 rokov, ceny ani potom uz takym raketovym tempom ako za poslednych 5 rokov nevystrelia - budu rast, cca o inflaciu + nejake drobne. Ziadne 20 % a viac rocne narasty, ako bolo bezne.
.
to by tu museli byt vsetky tieto faktory sucasne (co je nerealne)

- rast SK ekonomiky 5 % - 10 % (malo pravdepodobne)
- zabudnutie na krizu a opetovna euforia v rozdavani penazi komukolvek (nerealne)
- potreba byvania pre silne populacne rocniky ako v poslednych 5-tich rokoch (nerealne)
- prilev novych silnych spolocnosti zvysujucich zamestnanost a tlak na mzdy do BA a okolia (nepravdepodobne)


----------



## mircik

*pridam este jednu moju osobnu skusenost z nedavnej doby, ktora pekne ukazuje, ako sa velmi rychlo menia absurdne ocakavania pradavajucich.*
.
Pred tyzdnom som sa bol pozriet na *tento* byt. Bezne sa na byty nechodim pozerat, nechavam si to na leto, ale tu som spravil vynimku - je to v baraku, kde uz 8 rokov sedim s firmou a bola tam dramaticky znizena cena.
- konkretne za to chcel typek este *pred Vianocami 7,5 mio SKK*, teraz je v inzercii 4,59 mio SKK a myslim, ze by sa dalo dohodnut na 4 mio SKK (predavajuci po znizeni pozadoval 4, potom to vsak zvysil. *Zenska z realitky mi vravela sumu 4,5*).

Ten byt sa mi nepacil svojou dispoziciou, ma vela nevyhod a navyse tam ma najomnikov, ktori dokazali v kratkom case celkom obstojnu nedavnu rekonstrukciu dost zlikvidovat (odhad na napravu skod max. 100 - 150 tisic SKK). 

Len sa mi pacilo, ze ked je treba predat, hned sa opustaju ceny z rise snov a ide sa na realnejsie cisla. Lokalitne to nie je zle, kusok do centra a kusok do Horskeho parku, ale ja osobne by som ze ten byt viac ako 2 mega nedal.


----------



## default

No, obavam sa ze 120m2 na Prazskej za 2 mega tak skoro ani nedostanes.


----------



## mircik

mne to je jasne, len jednoducho sa mi ten byt nepacil, takze impulz na nakup by prisiel tak pri sume 2 mega :cheers:


----------



## Kachle

Ešte sa vrátim k NBS údajom za marec. Prekvapilo ma, že sa schválilo viac úverov ako sa čerpalo. Naposledy bol tento stav v maji 2008. Ide o trend alebo o výnimku? Rozdiel v objeme čerpaných a schválených je síce dosť malý, ale už pár mesiacov objem čerpaných klesá, a od januára stúpal počet schválených. Je to divné, keďže kríza naplno zasiahla Slovensko až tento rok. Že by zabrali reklamné slogany o jednoduchosti splácania? Neviete niekto, ako je to s rozdelením účelov úverov? Že koľko ide na kúpu bytov, stavbu domov, rekonštrukciu atď.

Druhá vec je štátna pomoc pre ľudí čo majú problém so splácaním h.ú. Toto ďalšie populistické svinstvo pozdrží zreálnenie cien nehuteľností vzhľadom k príjmom obyvateľov. A navyše to zasa skončí bohapustou korupciou, keď sa bude pomoc prideľovať a aj keď sa tie zoštátnené byty budú predávať. Banky naozaj vedia ako na fica, vždy na obchode s ním zarobia. A on zasa raz prejavi svoje cítenie, ale iba ako je boľševickým obyčajom, za cudzie peniaze. 
SMER -> Maďarsko.


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, myslis, ze ten suboj fico versus zli kapitalisti neni iba pjekne nalinkovane divadielko pre plebs?


----------



## Aan

default said:


> No, obavam sa ze 120m2 na Prazskej za 2 mega tak skoro ani nedostanes.


120 metrov to nema ani nahodou, nechapem preco sa u podkrovnych bytov neuvadza celkova plocha a plocha pod rovnym stropom, jej vyuzitelnost pod sikmou strechou je vyrazne znizena (a tento byt ju ma teda riadne znizenu, to je naozaj stresny byt este so znizenymi stropmi kde by som mal asi problemy pri vystreti ruk), sice je pekne teda ze ma 120 ale pri tolkych to bude v reali skor nieco cez 100 pod stropom, asi aj menej podla sikmosti na fotkach

matka byva v comsi pod. tiez 4.p. bez vytahu pod strechou, je to sice novostavba ale realna plocha bytu smiesna + utahana matka musi chodit peso az hore, teta taktiez podkrovny v novostavbe na 5. (nastastie s vytahom aj ked len na 4.) - no som rad ze ta dementna moda podkrovnych bytov uz viacmenej prefrcala a ludia si uvedomili ze to nie je ktovieake byvanie

navyse 4.poschodie bez vytahu tiez nie je ktovieake terno - nic pre starsich ludi a na prechodne byvanie pre mladych je to trocha drahe

take si to zhrnme za 4 mega:
1. nema to 120 metrov (hned 2 metre uberie plocha pod schodmi, zvysne RIADNE sikme steny), max. 100 rozumne vyuzitelnych, aj to som optimista podla fotiek
2. velmi nizke stropy / velmi sikme steny
3. 4p bez vytahu - nic pre starsich / nic dozivotne
4. mizerny nepouzitelny balkonik
5. nemoznost otvorit okna a vyuzit balkon kvoli Prazskej
6. barak sa bude musiet pravdepodobne rekonstruovat

neviem kde presne na prazskej to je, ale ked si vezmem ze za pod. ceny mozem mat byt v novostavbe ako 3 veze v trocha inej kvalite s vytahom bez sikmych stien s lokalitou vcelku porovnatelnou tak je toto premrstena cena asi stale, 100-120tis je podla mna realna cena, 4,5 je chytanie/cakanie na blbcov. a to je hned 6 nevyhod bez toho aby som ten byt nazivo videl


mircik, ked chces setrit preco si nepostavis barak?


----------



## mircik

Aan uplne suhlasim s Tvojim suhrnom, ako som pisal, bol som sa na to pozriet len kvoli tomu, ze barak poznam. Len k tvojmu sumaru doplnim:

- velmi zle dispozicne riesenie. Kopa malych miestnosti, len 2 stredne velke, zvysok take "kutice".
- male okna (ma to stresne okna, tie nie su najvecsie ale da sa to vydrzat, ale klasicke okna co su osadene smerom na prazsku su polovicne oproti bytom s klasickymi oknami na nizsich poschodiach)
- NEMA to balkon
- dom je vo velmi zlom stave (bezne to moze zaujemca akurat odhadnut zo stavu domu, najme omietky, ale ja viem, ze vo fonde oprav domu je nieco okolo 100 tisic SKK a omietka poriadne opadava. Kazdu chvilu ocakavam nariadenie magistratu na odstanenie nedostatkov = rekonstrukciu strechy a omietky, opravu rozpadajucich sa balkonov. Na toto absolutne nie su peniaze, ak by sa mal barak zrekonstruovat, odhadujem dodatocne naklady cca 150 tisic SKK na jeden byt - z toho polka ludi by to proste nezaplatila, lebo nema).

ten inzerat som sem hodil ako priklad "zrealnenia" poziadaviek, pricom ako som predtym napisal, viac ako 2 mega by som za to nikdy nedal.

K rodinnemu domu - je to sice fasa, ale ja nemienim stravit denne 2 - 3 hod v aute, pracujem 10 - 11 hodin denne a to by ma vazne zabilo. Kupa pekneho pozemku priamo v BA je financne uplne nerealna, takze pre mna je idealnym riesenim byt. 
Okrem toho ma to do domu velmi netaha, staram sa cez vikendy o 2 starsie domy po starych rodicoch, kazdy 100 km od BA na opacnu stranu a uplne mi to staci..


----------



## Aan

staci si kupit barak zo spravneho smeru, bud Rakusko alebo Zahorie, odtial sa to da a nestravis zivot v zapche, narozdiel od zvysnych smerov


----------



## mircik

mne osobne to nevyhovoje, spolu s priatelkou sme orientovani na Nove mesto, pripadne Ruzinov (praca, zabava).
.
A pokial nechcem byvat napr. v takej Kuchyni (co je ale sakra daleko) tak slusny pozemok so sietami za menej ako 100 tisic EUR je bez sance. Kedze by som nemienil stravit 2 az 3 roky lopotenim sa na stavbe a dal by som si dom postavit, vratane terennych a sadovych uprav pozemku, standartu, plotu atd. by ma barak vysiel minimalne na dalsich 130 tisic EUR.
.
Za 230 tisic EUR uz dnes v BA dokazem zohnat slusny byt s terasou alebo velkou predzahradkou, ak by mi velmi chybalo kosenie travy (co mi vobec nechyba) 
.
takze ja osobne v pozemku v okoli BA pri sucasnych cenach zmysel nevidim, a do Rajky jednoducho zit nepojdem.


----------



## mircik

*regionalne okienko*

*Situácia na trhu nehnuteľností v Košiciach pripomína zákopovú vojnu*

"Ceny bytov v Košiciach sa v súčasnosti pohybujú od 830 eur (25.000 Sk) do 1100 eur (33.000 Sk)za štvorcový meter. Pre TASR to uviedli makléri viacerých realitných kancelárií."
.
"Realitné kancelárie už neočakávajú výrazný prepad cien nehnuteľností a podľa väčšiny z nich nastane v najbližšom období stabilizácia trhu. "S určitosťou je možné skonštatovať, *že je relatívne výhodné obdobie na kúpu nehnuteľnosti či už z existenčných dôvodov, alebo aj z hľadiska investícií do nehnuteľností ako formy zhodnotenia finančných prostriedkov*, uzavrel Friedrich."

:nuts:


----------



## default

ano, to sme citali uz pred polrokom


----------



## mircik

*Pri čakaní na kupca pomôže reálny pohľad na ceny a trpezlivosť.*

*Chcete sa zbaviť bytu? Znížte cenu*

"Potrebujete dnes predať byt či dom? Pripravte sa na krušné chvíle, záujem je totiž minimálny. Jedinou šancou je znížiť svoje nároky a predať pod cenu. Do úvahy vstupujú aj alternatívne formy, ako výmena bytov či dražba."
.
*"Ceny klesli od júna 2008 niekde až o tridsať percent a viac pri starších bytoch.* Platí to pre celé Slovensko,“ hovorí Ivan Pauko z realitnej kancelárie Columba. Aj napriek tomu, že byt je dnes možné kúpiť omnoho výhodnejšie ako pred rokom, stále o ne nie je záujem."
.
"Ako teda zvýšiť svoje šance na úspešný predaj? "*Zľaviť z očakávaní.* Výrazne. *Osemdesiat percent z cien v inzerátoch je nadhodnotených,*“ radí Martin Valušek z realitnej kancelárie Graft. "


----------



## mircik

Velmi zaujimavy clanok, davam ho sem, pretoze hospodarska kriza podla mna velmi uzko suvisi s vyvojom realitneho trhu, dokonca priamo v clanku je tabulka, kde je vyjadreny priemerny pokles cien nehnutelnosti a priemerna dlzka trvania tohoto poklesu v minulych krizach (zvecsa lokalnych, nie globalnych).
*
Koniec krízy? Počkajme si tri roky *


----------



## sprinkler

ja dam taku logicku hadanku
kolko krat som pod alebo nad cenou ked som kupil byt za 130K SKK v 1999?
a teraz to chcem predat, ale jasneeee ze pod cenu nepojdem!


----------



## default

Zohladni cenu penazi za uvazovany cas a potom uz len zober kalkulacku, pocitat vies.


----------



## mircik

sprinkler said:


> ja dam taku logicku hadanku
> kolko krat som pod alebo nad cenou ked som kupil byt za 130K SKK v 1999?
> a teraz to chcem predat, ale jasneeee ze pod cenu nepojdem!


samozrejme predas za viac, ako si kupil. Je to jednoduche, pozries na realitnych portaloch ceny podobnych bytov v lokalite a zvolis jednu z nasledujucich strategii.

zvolis cenu:

a.) rovnaku, alebo vyssiu ako najdrahsie podobne ponuky = nepredas, nikto sa ti ani neozve, ale aspon budes mat klud

b.) strednu, priemernu cenu v porovnani s konkurenciu = niekto sa pravdepodobne aj ozve, bez zlavy ale predas velmi tazko

c.) nizku, alebo uplne najnizsiu cenu = realna sanca, ze do 2 mesiacov je byt prec


----------



## sprinkler

nie nie zle si precital otazku, ja som sa pytal kolko krat som pod alebo nad?
moze byt aj v percentach a lebo inom pomernom vyjadreni, len podmienka je ze nepojdem pod cenu

logicky je nam jasne ze pod a na nule v takomto pripade niesom nikdy.
aby sme sa rozumeli nieje to moj pripad, ale je to realny priklad z mojho velmi blizkeho okolia ako ludia rozmyslaju, on ma sice nejake fiktivne miliony ale prakticky ma byt za 130 SKK plus minus inflacne, deflacne, kurzove, trhove a vsetky mozne ostatne faktory, ktore nejakym sposobom cenu v priebehu casu menia ale 53 znasobenie ceny v priebehu 10 rokov je nonsens, nezabudajuc nato, ze aj na stavby plati amortizacia.
Potom sa vsetci cuduju, ze ako je mozne vytlacit cenu za meter 2K Euro a viac v novostavbe, so sadrokartonovymi prieckami, s vyhladom na smetisko a s infrastrukturov ktora bola postavena este pred 1989


----------



## default

*"srotovne"*

Jan Bureš: Americké banky začínají bořit domy. Nová fáze realitní bubliny



> Co uděláte s domem, který nikdo nechce? Objednejte buldozer a nechte ho zdemolovat. I to je cesta, kterou se dnes vydávají americké banky, protože množství zabavených a neprodejných domů jim začíná přerůstat přes hlavu.
> 
> Především nedostavěné domy jsou pro mnoho bank nechtěným nákladem a proto si nakonec radši objednají buldozer a nechají nemovitost srovnat se zemí. Dostáváme se tak do poslední fáze realitní bubliny - vytváříme prostor pro to, aby se mohla rozjet nová.


ach jaj...


----------



## wuane

^^toto je ale uplne nechutny obraz nasho sveta,ktory ide fakt do sraciek.:bash::bash:
Chcel by som vediet aky ma nazor na toto ta miliardova armada ludi,co nema strechu nad hlavou poriadnu a zije z dolara denne.Fakt chore.Presne sa stale naplna:Ak je niekde vela,inde musi chybat.:bash:


----------



## default

Toz to je jedna z tienistych stranok kapitalizmu. Ci je to uz buranie prave postavenych domov, alebo ficovo srotovne, v ktorom ludia dobrovolne nicili funkcny majetok za par eur zlavy aby si mohli kupit nove auto za peniaze, ktore castokrat ani nie su ich, ci je to vyhadzovanie zradla do mora, palenie obilia, vylievanie mlieka do hnoja, atd...


----------



## milan11

^^Logicky krok, toto sa dalo ocakavat.
Najsmutnejsie na tom ale je - pricina realitnej bubliny na Slovensku, ktora nema s uspokojenim dopytu nic spolocneho a vznikla cisto na zaklade nenazratosti a nepochopenia trhu a vytvarania penazi. :bash:

A takto Slovensko prejebalo jedinecnu moznost dobehnut hospodarsky zapadnu Europu. :bash:


MILINA a ostatnych developerov by som nechal za trest dojit ovce a vylucil by som ich zo spolocnosti.


----------



## kirhof

default said:


> Toz to je jedna z tienistych stranok kapitalizmu. Ci je to uz buranie prave postavenych domov, alebo ficovo srotovne, v ktorom ludia dobrovolne nicili funkcny majetok za par eur zlavy aby si mohli kupit nove auto za peniaze, ktore castokrat ani nie su ich, ci je to vyhadzovanie zradla do mora, palenie obilia, vylievanie mlieka do hnoja, atd...


Plytvanie vzacnymi zdrojmi je tienistou strankou zasahovania do volneho trhu. Tienistou strankou kapitalizmu by to bolo v tom pripade, ak by sme povazovali obojstranne vyhodnu spolupracu roznych zaujmovych skupin a statu na ziskavani vyhod na ukor ostatnych za typicky znak kapitalizmu. Myslim, ze zriadenie, v ktorom dnes funguje vacsina vyspelych krajin sa najviac blizi korporativizmu.


----------



## Strummer

Na trhu sa kopia nepredajné byty

kopec haluzi, co by stali za komentar, tak snad len toto, vysledok nejakej ankety:


> Z tých, ktorí už hypotéku mali, viac ako polovica mesačne platila za hypoúver od tridsať do päťdesiat percent zo svojho čistého príjmu.


hno:


----------



## default

> „Ak porovnáme rast cien nehnuteľností a príjmov, ceny rástli za posledné tri, štyri roky neporovnateľne rýchlejšie a prudšie ako príjmy," hovorí Havasová.





> „Nedostatok bytov a veľký dopyt potom vyvolali medzi developermi dojem, že sa predá čokoľvek," mieni Filip Žoldák z realitnej kancelárie Lexxus.


Sam general, akurat rok po vojne.
:horse:
Takych odbornikov nam treba, co menia nazory podla toho jak fuka(l) vietor. Hovoriace hlavy.


----------



## potkanX

ASB - ludia chcu kupovat, ale nie to, co ponuka trh


----------



## mircik

pekny clanok...
.
ja len nechapem tie stale dookola omielane nezmysly o nepredajnych bytoch, pretoze su velke. Houby. Tie byty su nepredajne preto, ze su kurefsky drahe. 
.
Priemerna cena novostavby, ktora sa teraz dokoncuje (tzn. zacala sa stavat pred 3 rokmi) je cez 70.000 SKK / stvorec ! V rajke polovica. Takze bud sa na tom niekto neskutocne plnil (plni), alebo slovenski mantaci nevedia stavat.
.
pokial ceny nepadnu na uroven roku 2005 / 2006, mozu developeri stavat aj garzonky a houby im to pomoze. Jednoducho pomer uzitkova hodnota bytu / cena / priemerny prijem je u nas uplne nerealny.


----------



## mircik

*pribuzny clanok*

v podstate len taky sumar vecsinou v style potlapkavania po pleci.

V kurze sú dokončené nehnuteľnosti
.
pre mna asi najzaujimavejsia info: "Pri bytových projektoch je financovanie nastavené tak, že developeri majú ešte určité obdobie po kolaudácií na dopredaj bytov. „Zatiaľ sme sa stretli len s posunom kolaudácie a z toho dôvodu aj s omeškaním developera so splatením úveru. Očakávame, že prvé prípady platobnej neschopnosti developerov nastanú v priebehu jesene 2009,“ dodáva Boris Gandel."


----------



## Aan

problem je aj vo vymere a celkovej cene bytu, tie dispozicie su proste naprd, vacsina ludi si nemoze dovolit nejaky predrazeny 2i so 70 m2 aj ked moze mat dobru cenu za stvorec, u 70 m2 to ma mat 3i aby tam vedela existovat rodina s deckom/i, potom nech sa nedivia ze im to ludia nekupuju, vacsina ludi totiz nie su nejaki mladi 30tnici co beru 1000EUR a viac aby si take predrazene byty mohli dovolit


----------



## default

Najlepsi artikel su aj tak 80m2 dvojgarzonky s jednou izbou, obyvackou spojenou s kuchynou a kupelnou spojenou s hajzlom. Za 4 a pol ako pre vas.


----------



## mircik

ano mozu sa stavat aj mensie byty s viacerymi izbami, ale neznamena to, ze to ma byt standart. Ked sa pozries po zapadnej europe, bezny 3-izbovy byt ma okolo 100 m2. To ja povazujem za optimum.... 
.
Tu sa nam snazia developeri nahovorit, ze "v kurze" su male byty... Ale preco su v kurze? Lebo na vecsie bezna rodina nema. A neviem si predstavit 4 clennu rodinu v novostavbe 3-izboveho bytu v BA, ktory bude mat vymeru 63 m2, lebo developer bol nenazrany a chcel 75 - 80 tisic SKK za stvorec. Dovi dopi.
.
Okrem toho povedzme si, mat 10 - 13 m2 izbu nie je ziadne terno, ani pre rodicov a ani pre deti. Oni sa snazia urobit asi z BA japonsko, minibyty za absurdne ceny.. a vsetky media im to zeru aj s alobalom. Pritom sa da stavat aj lacno, pekne a kvalitne, je to vidiet po celom Slovensku. 
.
Lenze toto je cely problem Slovenska, ze Bratislava sa hra na metropolu. Ked je nieco nepredajne doma, zabalime to a posleme do Bratislavy, kde si za to zapytame o 50 % viac..


----------



## mircik

default said:


> Najlepsi artikel su aj tak 80m2 dvojgarzonky s jednou izbou, obyvackou spojenou s kuchynou a kupelnou spojenou s hajzlom. Za 4 a pol ako pre vas.


nuz tak ano zvrhlosti by sa naslo dost. Problem ale treba hladat aj niekde na zaciatku, v kvalite navrhu a projektu.


----------



## zuzana

mircik said:


> nuz tak ano zvrhlosti by sa naslo dost. Problem ale treba hladat aj niekde na zaciatku, v kvalite navrhu a projektu.


ved take su aj v eurovei


----------



## mircik

zuzi eurovea ale asi nie je cielovy projekt pre mlade rodiny, ci ano? :lol:


----------



## Aan

mircik said:


> ano mozu sa stavat aj mensie byty s viacerymi izbami, ale neznamena to, ze to ma byt standart. Ked sa pozries po zapadnej europe, bezny 3-izbovy byt ma okolo 100 m2. To ja povazujem za optimum....
> .
> Tu sa nam snazia developeri nahovorit, ze "v kurze" su male byty... Ale preco su v kurze? Lebo na vecsie bezna rodina nema. A neviem si predstavit 4 clennu rodinu v novostavbe 3-izboveho bytu v BA, ktory bude mat vymeru 63 m2, lebo developer bol nenazrany a chcel 75 - 80 tisic SKK za stvorec. Dovi dopi.
> .
> Okrem toho povedzme si, mat 10 - 13 m2 izbu nie je ziadne terno, ani pre rodicov a ani pre deti. Oni sa snazia urobit asi z BA japonsko, minibyty za absurdne ceny.. a vsetky media im to zeru aj s alobalom. Pritom sa da stavat aj lacno, pekne a kvalitne, je to vidiet po celom Slovensku.
> .
> Lenze toto je cely problem Slovenska, ze Bratislava sa hra na metropolu. Ked je nieco nepredajne doma, zabalime to a posleme do Bratislavy, kde si za to zapytame o 50 % viac..


problem su v prvom rade slovenske ceny, v druhom rade slovenske platy, takze to aky je standard na zapade je uplne irelevantne, podstatne je za kolko platov si kde clovek kupi byt

chce to akurat OK pozemky, postavit uz nejaky barak za 50-70tis nie je problem, divim sa ludom co dnes este idu do (noveho) bytu pri tych cenach co su, jedine ako tak prijatelne ceny maju stare panelaky, akurat ze za ich cenu by mali byt novostavby a nie tak ako to je dnes


----------



## zuzana

mircik said:


> zuzi eurovea ale asi nie je cielovy projekt pre mlade rodiny, ci ano? :lol:


ale to neznamena, ze musia mat nezmyselne dispozicie, ci ano?


----------



## milan11

> Zbytočný luxus?
> Zatiaľ najnižšiu obsadenosť medzi dokončenými bytmi a nízky predaj zaregistrovali projekty luxusného bývania. *Podľa Mateja Galatu nebol však pokles cien týchto nehnuteľností, až na pár výnimiek, výrazný.* „Možno však očakávať, že kvôli veľmi slabému predaju, developeri pristúpia k menším či väčším úpravám ceny aj štandardu,“ dodáva. Michael Oberweger upozorňuje, že trh v sektore luxusného bývania môže byť relatívne stabilný len vtedy, keď dopyt nepresahuje ponuku.


V Irsku poklesli zatial najviac praveze byty toho najdrahsieho segmentu - az o polovicu.






> „Prudký pokles cien sa predpokladá tiež v krajinách, výrazne zasiahnutých hospodárskou krízou ako Veľká Británia, Írsko, Španielsko a susedné Maďarsko,“ dopĺňa Matej Galata.


Takze v Madarsku, ktore ma polovicne ceny oproti tym Slovenskym, predpokladaju prudky pokles cien a na zazracnom Slovensku tie ceny maju poklesnut len mierne???
K tym krajinam moze s kludnym svedomim pridat aj Cechy, Polsko a najma Slovensko.





> Ústretoví developeri
> Napriek nie veľmi výraznému poklesu cien bytov možno povedať, že došlo k pozitívnej zmene vo vzťahu predávajúceho k potenciálnym klientom. „Developeri sú ochotní motivovať kupujúcich – k bytom ponúkajú zdarma parkovacie a garážové miesta, pivnice, kuchynské linky, zľavujú z cien,“ hovorí Peter Gerek. „Tiež zaznamenávame zmeny pôvodných štandardov bytov, prípadne zmeny zo štandardného vybavenia na holobyt.


Kreteni. hno::bash:
To, co je vo svete bezny standart sa u nas berie ako motivacia a ustretovost developera?
Vitajte v realitnom biznise! 
Idioti. hno:







> Perspektívy
> V súčasnosti sa nik neodváži predpovedať vývoj rezidenčného trhu. „Väčšina investorov zrušila, predala alebo dočasne odložila pripravované zámery.


Analytici!:lol:
Alebo skor konstatovatelia? :dunno:
Slovensky realitny trh bude viac menej kopirovat ten Cesky, pretoze my - Slovaci, nie sme schopni vlastneho uvazovania a preto ani nedokazeme realitny trh nijako podporit, alebo nie sme schopny ani nejakej vlastnej iniciativy, alebo aspon ,,odpozorovania'' realitneho biznisu od ostatnych krajin.
My sme doteraz skor neuspesnym kopirovanim a vlastnou dusevnou mizeriou, komplexom, nenazranostou a nepochopenim realitneho biznisu ako celku - stavanie masoviek a rezidencnych vyskoviek, my sme ten trh zabili este predtym, ako sa stihol rozvinut.

Najskor dojde k obrovskemu - az vyse 50% prepadu v segmente ,,luxusnych projektov'' a velkoplosnych bytov.
Ceny 3 a 4 izbovych bytov klesnu niekde na uroven okolo 100-150 000€ a to najma vo vyskovych projektoch.
To je totiz suma, ktoru su mladi maximalne utiahnut, pretoze nepredpokladam, ze starsi ludia, alebo rodiny sa zacnu masovo stahovat do tychto vyskoviek a masoviek.
Tieto budu este poznacene vypredajom bytov od zahranicnych investorov a kupu v nich bude taktiez znacne ovplyvnovat vyska mesacnych poplatkov spravcovskej spolocnosti - ktore su kvoli vyssim nakladom na udrzbu a opravy astronomicke - a tu sa zacina realne ukazovat nevyhodnost masoviek.

Z dlhodobeho hladiska sa naozaj z tychto projektov stanu strasiaky s byvanim pre nizsie socialne skupiny, pretoze okrem mladsich ,,nadsencov,, ktorych laka byvanie vo vyskach, tieto projekty nemaju realnu cielovu skupinu.

Ceny starsich bytov poklesnu ako prve na kupyschopnu hranicu a potom sa, znova ako prvym, ich cena ustali.

Ceny 1 a 2 izbovych bytov v novych projektoch zaziju ten prepad cien najmensi - dalsich okolo 20-30% oproti dnesnym *realne predavajucim sa* cenam.


Dalsi vyvoj realitneho trhu bude vo velkom zalezat na dusevnej vyspelosti developerov - co v pripade Slovenska bude pre tuto krajinu mimoriadne dlhe, tazke a narocne obdobie.
Bratislavska samosprava by sa uz mohla rozhodnut, aspon jeden krat v zivote, ze nieco sa pre to mesto musi aj urobit a dufam ze docasne najdu svoju mieru ,,vsimneho'' aj v inych oblastiach ako su reality a rozhodnu sa konecne regulovat realitny trh, pretoze bez regulacie je dalsia cesta nemozna.

Slachtu si tam mozu ponechat ako sasa, ale vhodnejsie by ho bolo nahradit niekym, ktory dosahuje aspon zakladnu odbornu uroven.


A uz konecne by sa mala zacat cenovo dostupna bytova vystavba s takymi cenami a kvalitou, aby dokonca aj obyvatelia panelakov boli ochotny sa prestahovat a vziat si hypoteku a ak sa to vsetko stane, vystavba sa stane znova hnacim motorom slovenskej ekonomiky na nasledujucich 15 rokov.

A uplne najvhodnejsim riesenim by bolo - uz ani jeden novy byt v Bratislave - iba rodinne domy - a to by bolo pre Braislavu a ekonomiku Slovenska to uplne najvhodnejsie riesenie.


----------



## mircik

zuzana said:


> ale to neznamena, ze musia mat nezmyselne dispozicie, ci ano?


tak mladi mamageri, hokejisti, komunalni a vysluzili politici a ich milenky maju asi trochu iny nazor na dispozicie


----------



## mircik

aan sme v europe, preto som to porovnaval so zapadnou europou, nie so Singapurom. Inak so vsetkym suhlasim s jedinou vyhradou a tou je stavba domu za 50 - 70 tisic EUR. 
.
Ten dom bude maly, idealne bungalow, budes si musiet vela veci riesit svojpomocne a aj napriek tomu neverim, ze za tu cenu budes mat dom "hotovy". Ano, bude obyvatelny, ale budes zit na stavenisku. Terenne upravy, plot (pokial nechces poplastovane pletivo, co ja za plot nepovazujem), zahradne upravy - do tejto ceny sa s tym nezmestis.
.
Kamarat pred rokom dostaval dom, len teraz dokoncil plot, terenne upravy su len naoko, o dlazdeni a drevenej terase sa mu zatial len sniva. Staval svojpomocne poschodovy dom cca 127 m2 uzitkova plocha, bezny katalogovy dom. Bez ceny pozemku do toho doteraz dal cca 90 tisic EUR a ako pisem, vela veci ho este len caka..


----------



## Chuck1919

mircik said:


> aan sme v europe, preto som to porovnaval so zapadnou europou, nie so Singapurom. Inak so vsetkym suhlasim s jedinou vyhradou a tou je stavba domu za 50 - 70 tisic EUR.
> .
> Ten dom bude maly, idealne bungalow, budes si musiet vela veci riesit svojpomocne a aj napriek tomu neverim, ze za tu cenu budes mat dom "hotovy". Ano, bude obyvatelny, ale budes zit na stavenisku. Terenne upravy, plot (pokial nechces poplastovane pletivo, co ja za plot nepovazujem), zahradne upravy - do tejto ceny sa s tym nezmestis.
> .
> Kamarat pred rokom dostaval dom, len teraz dokoncil plot, terenne upravy su len naoko, o dlazdeni a drevenej terase sa mu zatial len sniva. Staval svojpomocne poschodovy dom cca 127 m2 uzitkova plocha, bezny katalogovy dom. Bez ceny pozemku do toho doteraz dal cca 90 tisic EUR a ako pisem, vela veci ho este len caka..


Presne suhlasim aj ja, kopa ludi rozprava o cenach domovokolo 7O tis, ale ja som este nevidel nikoho kto vedel dokazat, ze to za to postavil. Mozno ked si stavbyveduci na velkej stavbe a nebojis sa, ze Ta chytia  Podla mna realny naklad na dom bez pozemku, v stave, ze sa da v nom normalne existovat je pri tych 127 m2 niekde na 110 tis a tam asi ten Tvoj kamarat aj skonci.


----------



## aquila

faktom je, ze na slovensku som videl velmi malo projektov s ako tak dobrymi dispozicnymi rieseniami bytov.. ale to je vo vseobecnosti problem ..


----------



## Aan

127 m2 je zbytocne velky barak, plytvanie priestorom/peniazmi a energiami (pri prevadzke), to tam ma kolko izieb 5-6 ci viac? aj v nich ma kto byvat? potom tomu zodpoveda aj cena 3i sa da v pohode dat do 80 m2, 4i povedzme do 90 m2 (bez nejakych vacsich kompromisov na miestnostiach), ludia vobec nemyslia na energie a rozplyvaju sa nad velkymi plochami a zbytocnymi miestnostami, samozrejme ze 127 m2 UP sa za 70tis postavit neda, tych 80-90 by malo ist bez problemov (samozrejme vravim cely cas o montovanych, stavia dnes este niekto ine?) a hovorim o dome so zakladovou doskou bez nejakych blbosti okolo

btw. poschodovy dom stavia tiez len blazon - moj nazor, jedine nepodpivniceny bungalov ci ani to, proste nizkoenergeticku skatulu s rovnou strechou


----------



## mircik

tak vies ako, kazdy ma ine poziadavky, niekto chce mat poschodovy dom kvoli cleneniu priestoru na dennu cast dole a nocnu hore.. ja by som tiez kludne vydrzal bungalow, ale 100 ludi 100 chuti.
.
inak k tomu priestoru, nie je to zasa az tak vela.. kopu miesta ti zaberie schodisko a chodby, dole ma malu halu, kuchynu a obyvacku, wc, hore ma jednu priemernu a 2 vyslovene male izby + kupelna. Mury druheho poschodia potiahol este o par riadkov tvarnic navyse, ale aj tak su tie izby vdaka sikminam male.
.
a staval samozrejme klasicke materialy, ziaden montovany dom. Cena montovaneho domu je len o par percent nizsia pokial viem a slovaci su dost konzervativni 

btw. a kedze ma podlahove vykurovanie a kondenzacny kotol, za energie (kurenie) plati asi 1/3 toho, co platia bezni obyvatelia 3-izboveho panelaku. Ziadne dalsie uspory uz ani riesit nechcel a pre pripad potreby ma aj krb...


----------



## mircik

*Byty s cenou zníženou o polovicu si nájdu kupujúceho do mesiaca*

*Španielski developeri už priznávajú zľavy*

"Ešte donedávna sa zľavy pri predajoch bytov v Španielsku inzerovali veľmi diskrétne a nesmelo. Situácia na trhu sa však v ostatných týždňoch dramaticky mení. Počet developerov a bánk každodenne zverejňujúcich značné zľavy rastie. „Trh sa odkrýva a začínajú preteky o najväčšiu zľavu,“ uvádza realitný server Idealista."


----------



## default

mircik said:


> uvádza realitný server Idealista


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mircik

*Olive Kramare*

Ceny nizsie ako od developera, zlavy vraj od 11 %, 10 bytov v ponuke, ceny bez parkingu.

http://www.staliareality.sk/sk/olive-kramare/property-list_s-31_id-80_p-167.html


----------



## zuzana

mircik said:


> Ceny nizsie ako od developera, zlavy vraj od 11 %, 10 bytov v ponuke, ceny bez parkingu.
> 
> http://www.staliareality.sk/sk/olive-kramare/property-list_s-31_id-80_p-167.html


trochu im uslo meritko v pdfkach


----------



## mircik

Ceny domov v USA v 1. kvartáli medziročne klesli o 14 %

"Priemerná cena klesla o 14 % *na 169.000 USD (123.510 eur)*, ako dnes informovala Národná asociácia realitných kancelárií (National Association of Realtors, NAR). 
Domy zlacneli v 134 zo 152 metropolitných regiónov."

Takze odhadom je priemerna cena domu v USA nizsia (alebo rovnaka) ako priemerna cena domu na zapadnom Slovensku. Pekne.


----------



## Aan

na margo cien - stvorec RD za cca 18-19000Kc (673-710EUR) vr. zakladovej dosky, 2i dom od 860tis Kc a tu ma budu ludia presviedcat ake je nemozne stavat za tie prachy barak

http://www.aridareal.cz/rodinne-domy/varianta-3
http://www.aridareal.cz/popis-dodavky

alebo nejake SK ceny
http://www.brastavnz.sk/katalog.html#001

EDIT: ale najst ten nizkoenergeticky moderny obdlznik co stral nejakych 55tis EUR s rovnou strechou sa mi bohuzial nepodarilo :-(


----------



## mircik

*ide o prezitie*

*Realitky chcú za obhliadky peniaze*

"Desať eur za obhliadku. Aj takýmto poplatkom sa realitky snažia v časoch krízy, keď ľudia veľa obzerajú, no máločo kupujú, udržať nad vodou.
Poplatky za obhliadku sú viac výnimkou ako pravidlom. Zatiaľ čo niektorí sprostredkovatelia v nich vidia cestu ako prežiť, iní si nevedia predstaviť, ako by prežili, keby ich začali účtovať."

"*Obchody sa pri bytoch reálne uzatvárajú na úrovni o desať až pätnásť percent nižšej, ako je v ponuke.* Minimálna „psychologická hranica", keď kupujúci začína uvažovať o uzatvorení obchodu, je v niektorých krajských mestách zhruba 1600 eur , teda v korunách zaokrúhlená suma 50-tisíc."


----------



## Aan

hej, presne obe tie veci som chcel zacitovat aj ja, aj tu obhliadku, aj tie predajne ceny, bohuzial u tych cien chyba zdroj, ak si myslia inak ze povzbudia predaje pytanim penazi za obhliadku, tak su dost na omyle


----------



## aquila

viem ze minimalna zahorska "vrsky" a digital park bol takto financovany, boli to dlhopisi na 8% a splatnost 3 roky..


----------



## quama

nazor kupujuceho z BB na clanok o poklese cien bytov:

http://www.etrend.sk/generate_page.php?page_id=110&article_id=168188

klesli .. a uz asi doklesali



> taka je aspon moja skusenost z pozicie kupujuceho. v B. Bystrici, ano, klesli ceny medzi 20 -25 %, podla lokality. teraz ked vaznejsie zareagujem na ponuku, tak ma uz 3x niekto predbehol. realitka zahlasi ze majitel uz predal byt inemu, inzerat stiahnuty. a to disponujem hotovostou ... som cakal ze tym padom ake dalsie zlavy budem vediet vyjednavat ... no ocividne nic z toho. ocividne su pre ludi v tomto regione ceny medzi 1.5mil - 2mil prijatelne, take co vedia zaplatit, hoci aj cast na hypoteku. takze ak ludia, "cakatelia", tvrdia ze treba pockat, lebo ceny pojdu na polovicu, tak sa uz iba pousmejem ...


----------



## milan11

Kupujuci z BB pochadza zrejme z inej planety, ak to nie je samozrejme zaplateny pracovnik realitnej kancelarie.

@quama, staci si pozriet thread o BB a uvidis tie stovky nepredanych bytov, z ktorych si mozes vyberat.
Inac dobry pokus zo strany od realitiek. :yes: :applause:
Ocakavam, ze podobnych ,,zapajani'' sa do diskusii uvidime casom ovela viac.


Oprava: 
@quama, vsimni si tu cenu 1.5-2 mil. Sk
To som naozaj zvedavy, co ten dotycny kupuje. To je totiz momentalna cena 3izb. bytu v Namestove.


----------



## quama

milan11 said:


> Kupujuci z BB pochadza zrejme z inej planety, ak to nie je samozrejme zaplateny pracovnik realitnej kancelarie.
> 
> @quama, staci si pozriet thread o BB a uvidis tie stovky nepredanych bytov, z ktorych si mozes vyberat.
> Inac dobry pokus zo strany od realitiek. :yes: :applause:
> Ocakavam, ze podobnych ,,zapajani'' sa do diskusii uvidime casom ovela viac.
> 
> 
> Oprava:
> @quama, vsimni si tu cenu 1.5-2 mil. Sk
> To som naozaj zvedavy, co ten dotycny kupuje. To je totiz momentalna cena 3izb. bytu v Namestove.


nepopieram ze moze ist o pokus. svedci to len o tom ako je trh psychologicky. 1.5-2 mil je cena 3izb panelak v BB.


----------



## default

Nechapem, preco uz teda nema nakupene, ked sme uz mimo dna.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Kríza prepichla realitné bubliny

"Občan pracujúci v Bratislave by si tak na nový byt s rozlohou 70 m2 musel hypoteticky odkladať dnešnú čistú mesačnú mzdu približne 16 rokov, kým občan žijúci v nitrianskom regióne len 10 rokov," priblížil Dereník."

Nemate dakto nahodou zdroj kde by sa dalo porovnat kolko to trva v inych europskych mestach taketo "odkladanie mzdy"?


----------



## hurahura

default said:


> Nechapem, preco uz teda nema nakupene, ked sme uz mimo dna.


tiez nechapem co chlapec riesi, takych bytov v ponuke je v bb naozaj este dost. a urcite nie je problem ich kupit.


----------



## default

*to su paradoxy*

V roku 2009 sa da kupit 3i byt lacnejsie ako garsonka v roku 2007.

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1613/realityskpredaj3izbbyts.png


----------



## mircik

*Kríza zamiešala kartami developerov*



> "Viaceré projekty boli nútené sa vrátiť na rysovací stôl a nemalé percento skončilo založené na neskoršie obdobia. Týmto sa vytvoril tlak na samotnú kvalitu pripravovaných projektov, ako i požiadavkám zo strany koncových užívateľov,“ hovorí Kristína Havašová zo spoločnosti CB Richard Ellis. Ako však dodáva, problémy na realitnom trhu môžu znamenať aj zvýšenie dostupnosti bytov v novostavbách. "I napriek tomu, že súčasná kríza obmedzila developerom prístup k financovaniu a znížila dopyt, na druhej strane sa vytvoril prirodzený tlak na znižovanie stavebných nákladov, ako i prehodnotenie uskutočniteľnosti jednotlivých projektov.“


nakoniec vsak nesmie chybat standartne bububu "kupujte, lebo bytov bude malo a budu drahe":



> "Jedno je isté, už dnes banky zastavujú financovanie investičných projektov a drvivá väčšina bude na neurčitý čas pozastavená. *Tu vnímam veľký problém, lebo o rok nebudú k dispozícii nové byty*,“ hovorí riaditeľ realitnej kancelárie RE/MAX Elite Andrej Churý. Podľa odhadov v Bratislave stále chýba približne 20-tisíc bytov a čísla budú v najbližšom čase narastať.


Hmm, okolo 6000 novych nepredanych bytov len v BA (hotovych a vo vystavbe) a uz malujeme certa na stenu. Ale aspon ze Chury nema take absurdne predstavy o pocte chybajucich bytov ako Kanuscak :lol:


----------



## quama

default said:


> V roku 2009 sa da kupit 3i byt lacnejsie ako garsonka v roku 2007.
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1613/realityskpredaj3izbbyts.png


musis si uvedomit, ze predat teraz byt na zlom mieste je fakt problem. ak ten clovek surne potrebuje peniaze musi ist s cenou dolu, a aj tak mu to nikto nemusi kupit, lebo ak je to priamo oproti Tescu, tak byvas nad obrovskym parkoviskom...


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> *Kríza zamiešala kartami developerov*
> 
> 
> 
> nakoniec vsak nesmie chybat standartne bububu "kupujte, lebo bytov bude malo a budu drahe":
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, okolo 6000 novych nepredanych bytov len v BA (hotovych a vo vystavbe) a uz malujeme certa na stenu. Ale aspon ze Chury nema take absurdne predstavy o pocte chybajucich bytov ako Kanuscak :lol:


v BA chybaju byty, to je fakt. Realitny trh je cyklicky, takze v urcitom momente sa situacia obrati, teda ze ceny budu vyssie ako pred mesiacom. V BA su projekty-novostavby, ktore maju nejaku chybu, ci su na zlom mieste, maju zle podorysy apod. Takze nenechaj sa zmiast poctami, kvalita v BA jednoznacne chyba. Druha strana mince je, ze podobne komentare su casto uplne neodborne alebo su len cisto PR.


----------



## default

quama said:


> musis si uvedomit, ze predat teraz byt na zlom mieste je fakt problem. ak ten clovek surne potrebuje peniaze musi ist s cenou dolu, a aj tak mu to nikto nemusi kupit, lebo ak je to priamo oproti Tescu, tak byvas nad obrovskym parkoviskom...


Mne je to v podstate fuk, len som konstatoval suchy fakt. Ale predsalen nonstop hypac oproti baraku povazujem skor za obrovsku vyhodu ako nevyhodu.


----------



## mircik

default said:


> V roku 2009 sa da kupit 3i byt lacnejsie ako garsonka v roku 2007.
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1613/realityskpredaj3izbbyts.png


nuz dnes sa skutocne da zohnat byt za zaujimavu cenu. Dokonca aj v 3-rocnej novostavbe v Petrzalke, pred rokom uplne nemyslitelne.

budatinska


----------



## mircik

*Rozhovor. Partner finančnej skupiny Patrik Tkáč pre Hospodářské noviny o transparentnosti a kríze.*

Patrik Tkáč pre HN: Prešla ma chuť na luxus



> *Okrem priemyslu, hotelov a turistického biznisu je skupina J&T veľkým podnikateľom v oblasti nehnuteľností. Prestížnym projektom je stavba luxusného bytového a administratívneho komplexu River Park v Bratislave. Koľko sa vám tam podarilo predať bytov potom, čo ste ich koncom minulého roka zlacnili o 40 percent?*
> Asi šesťdesiat percent zo zhruba 200 bytov. Zľavu žiadala banka, pravdu povediac my sami by sme to tak drasticky nezlacnili. River Park je koncipovaný ako super luxusný projekt. Predkrízové odhady toho, koľko je na Slovensku bohatých ľudí boli trochu nadsadené. Mali sme pocit, že keď sami bohatneme, bohatnú všetci. Ale v kríze začínajú ľudia inak uvažovať, nekupujú byty, keď ich hneď nepotrebujú, nežiadajú 200, 180 metrové byty. Ja som presvedčený, že pre malé rezidenčné projekty je v Bratislave stále priestor. Robíme s jedným partnerom na projekte veľmi luxusných bytov, aké Bratislava
> - a asi ani Praha ešte nevidela - ale nie je ich 200, je ich dvadsať. Ceny
> sa u bytov s najlepším výhľadom pohybujú okolo 150, 160 tisíc korún za meter. A to má stále zmysel.
> 
> *Neprerobíte na River Parku po tom zlacnení?*
> Zatiaľ máme len odhady a byty s najvyšším potenciálom sa ani nepredávajú, dúfame, že na nich zarobíme ešte niečo viac oproti dnes očakávaným striedmym číslam.
> 
> *Zadrhlo sa financovanie ešte nejakého ďalšieho projektu než River Parku?*
> Zastavili stavbu len jednej administratívnej budovy v Bratislave - Westendu, externé financovanie nám pôvodní partneri zastavili. Teraz už je tam ale podpísaná zmluva s bankou a bude to pokračovať. Máme niekoľko menších bytových projektov, tie bežia, ale ide o projekty, ktoré tak najviac zaplatia vlastnú réžiu developera. Skutočne ziskové sú veľké projekty, ako je náš ďalší projekt luxusného bývania v Bratislave - Panorama City. Tam sme prehodnotili pôvodný zámer, nebudeme tam ponúkať dvesto metrové byty, ako sme pôvodne zamýšľali, ale byty okolo 70, 80 metrov štvorcových. A základná podmienka je, že na financovanie sa utvorí jasný syndikát úverujúcich bánk. Okrem výstavby zvažujeme aj predaj niektorých pozemkov.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> nuz dnes sa skutocne da zohnat byt za zaujimavu cenu. Dokonca aj v 3-rocnej novostavbe v Petrzalke, pred rokom uplne nemyslitelne.
> 
> budatinska


nie je to ta dost zla novostavba pri Panonskej na konci Petrzalky kde je polovica bytov vedena ako nebytovy priestor, pretoze nesplnali normy myslim z hladiska hlucnosti?


----------



## mircik

je to kludne dost mozne, ja by som tam nebyval, len je to dokaz toho, ze sa ceny konecne zacinaju zrealnovat = za nekvalitny byt na zlom mieste malo penazi. Toto bola doteraz skor vynimka.
.
nemam problem, ked si niekto za skutocne luxusnu velkometraznu novostavbu vypyta 8 - 10 mio SKK, niektore veci su totiz na nezaplatenie (pokoj, vyhlad, ticho, dobra dopravna dostupnost atd..)
.
problemom je vsak v BA zvysnych cca 80 % novostavieb, ktore su absurdne predrazene a pritom ponukaju kvalitu zivota castokrat paradoxne horsiu, ako v starych panelakoch (bytove domy nacapane v rusnych krizovatkach, nalepene na seba s vyhladom susedovi az do krku, pripadne ako si spominal nesplnajuce ani zakladne svetlo- ci zvuko-technicke normy..)


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> je to kludne dost mozne, ja by som tam nebyval, len je to dokaz toho, ze sa ceny konecne zacinaju zrealnovat = za nekvalitny byt na zlom mieste malo penazi. Toto bola doteraz skor vynimka.
> .
> nemam problem, ked si niekto za skutocne luxusnu velkometraznu novostavbu vypyta 8 - 10 mio SKK, niektore veci su totiz na nezaplatenie (pokoj, vyhlad, ticho, dobra dopravna dostupnost atd..)
> .
> problemom je vsak v BA zvysnych cca 80 % novostavieb, ktore su absurdne predrazene a pritom ponukaju kvalitu zivota castokrat paradoxne horsiu, ako v starych panelakoch (bytove domy nacapane v rusnych krizovatkach, nalepene na seba s vyhladom susedovi az do krku, pripadne ako si spominal nesplnajuce ani zakladne svetlo- ci zvuko-technicke normy..)


ta novostavba sa predavala relativne lacno aj case boomu, inak suhlasim s tym co si napisal na 100%. 

Este jeden problem vznikne v buducnosti, vela 20-30 tnikov si kupilo 1, 2 a 2 + kk izbove byty, pricom v sucasnosti vascina projektov sa meni na byty s mensou rozlohou hlavne 2 izbove. Tyto ludia povacsine su bezny zamestnanci a narast ich majetku nebude v priebehu nasledujucich 5 rokov nejaky markantny, cast z nich bude mat deti a zistia ze 2 + kk proste nestaci...


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> Patrik Tkáč pre HN: Prešla ma chuť na luxus


JT narazilo dost tvrdo narozdiel od Penty. Penta bola na krizu pripravena a precka ju pakticky bezproblemov. Inak je zaujimave, ze Penta zvacsila mall projektu Bory (Port). Penta od každej investície v oblasti Private Equity požaduje minimálne 40% IRR (vnútorná miera návratnosti). Pozadovanu vynosnost v realitach nezverejnuje ale dramaticky odlisna byt nemoze. Okrem toho Penta ide stavat Digital park III. 

Otazka je aky je nazor penty na dlzku trvania krizy. Krizu predpokladali, ale teraz investicie do svojich projektov odlozili len o rok. Z toho vyvodzujem ze na dlhu krizu neveria.


----------



## default

quama said:


> nie je to ta dost zla novostavba pri Panonskej na konci Petrzalky kde je polovica bytov vedena ako nebytovy priestor, pretoze nesplnali normy myslim z hladiska hlucnosti?


Nie, to je ina novostavba dalej na Vysehradskej.


----------



## quama

default said:


> Nie, to je ina novostavba dalej na Vysehradskej.


OK, ta lokalita jedna z najhorsich v BA


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> totalny nezaujem vdaka absurdne prestrelenym cenam si vybera svoju dalsiu dan - tentoraz v projekte Vinohradis.
> .
> *Zaplat 5 % z ceny bytu, potom pocas 24 mesiacov zaplat dalsich 15 % z ceny bytu ako najomne a po 2 rokoch zaplat zvysnych 80 % z ceny.* V preklade povedane: nase absurdne ceny Vam velkodusne dovolime splacat prve 2 roky, potom je nam uz jedno, co bude dalej.. Vyzera to tak, ze dost surne potrebuju pre financujuce banky dokladovat predpredaj, preto tento uzasne vyhodny model uzrel svetlo sveta. :nuts:
> ale dostanes kuchynsku linku zadarmo, to je fakt super deal..
> .
> ale vazne, tomuto projektu by pomohlo jedine 30 - 40 % z ceny dole..
> 
> vinohradis


cela koliba je podla mna overrated, a zaplatit dnes za 85 m2 3 izbovy byt 8 mil SKK :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## majjer

> Cena za meter štvorcový bytu v obytnom dome bude zhruba 59-tisíc korún s DPH, vo vilách bude vyššia o 10 až 15 percent


http://www.gtc-ba.sk/sk/clanok.Namiesto-vinohradov-176-bytov-Vinohradisu

aktualne ceny maju od ich prezentacie pred dvoma rokmi stale na mile vzdialene.
mozno by mali zmenit predajcu z Lexxusu na niekoho zijuceho nohami na zemi aby im vysvetlil situaciu... :bash:


----------



## mircik

*Dopyt na realitnom trhu sa neobnoví sám od seba ani šibnutím čarovného prútika*

*Hodina pravdy pre developerov sa blíži*



> Realitní developeri a investori sa viezli na vlne slastného boomu vyše dekády. Teraz, keď sa trh vyšplhal na vrchol kopca, musí nasledovať jediná možná cesta – smerom nadol. A vzhľadom na to, že rast za ostatných pár rokov bol mimoriadny, podobnú intenzitu môže mať aj klesanie. Neochote developerov znižovať predajné ceny bytov sa nemožno čudovať. Ich správanie je charakteristické a príznačné pre takúto situáciu na trhu. Čím skôr sa však ceny dostanú na normálnu úroveň zodpovedajúcu príjmom ľudí či výške nájmov, tým skôr sa ukončí nebezpečná špirála ohrozujúca čerstvých majiteľov s hypotékami, banky aj celý stavebný sektor.


----------



## mircik

*Kríza priviala na Slovensko konkurenciu a otočila odvetvie z hlavy na nohy*

Reality: Lepšie už bolo (Komentár)



> Odvetvie nehnuteľností a naň nadväzujúce stavebníctvo sa dnes už len trpko usmievajú nad smelými vetami typu „Kríza postihne len západ Európy, na Slovensku ju príliš nepocítime“. Množia sa nepredané byty, neobsadené kancelárie, prázdne prevádzky v nákupných centrách. V súvislosti s tým aj odstavené bagre, pofajčievajúci stavební robotníci, hory ešte dlho nepotrebného stavebného materiálu. Rady pred stavebninami a čakanie na izolačné materiály, cement a oceľ sa už tak skoro nevrátia, heslom dňa sú dvojciferné zľavy, akcie a bonusy.


pekny komentar z etrendu... vystihujuci stav celeho trhu za posledne roky u nas..


----------



## mircik

*Developeri, predávajúci i kupujúci sa učia novým podmienkam na trhu*

Rezidenčný trh sa vracia k základom



> Trh s bytmi na Slovensku tento rok zamrzol. Developeri svoje nové obytné komplexy inzerujú len v malom, hlas kupujúcich taktiež nepočuť. V hlavnom meste sa však stále stavajú stovky bytov. Rozdielom oproti minulosti sú stovky a tisíce, ktoré sú ohlásené, ale nadlho ostanú len na papieri. Dôvod je zrejmý – oslabený dopyt a nezáujem klientov o súčasnú ponuku. Predávajúci i kupujúci sa vracajú k základom a snažia sa priučiť životu v nových podmienkach. Stavať a predávať byty na bývanie, nie na investíciu.


----------



## .spigor.

Uz aby ten realitny trh odmrzol.


----------



## mircik

*V Praze jsou nejdražší byty ve střední Evropě. Metr čtvereční vyjde na 2222 eur.*

*Souboj nervů: Byty nejdou na prodej, kupující ruší smlouvy*


> V Praze jsou nejdražší byty z hlavních měst zemí visegrádské čtyřky. Cena nového bydlení se v metropoli pohybuje kolem 2222 eur (asi 59.598 korun) za metr čtvereční. *Za hlavním městem Česka se umístila slovenská Bratislava, kde průměrná cena nového bydlení nyní dosáhla 2139 eur za čtvereční metr.* V tiskové zprávě to oznámila mezinárodní poradenská společnost King Sturge.





> Dlouholetým lídrem středoevropského trhu s byty byla polská Varšava, která ovšem v letošním roce ve středoevropském srovnání klesla až na třetí místo. *Za metr čtvereční nového bytu ve Varšavě aktuálně kupující zaplatí přibližně 1870 eur za metr čtvereční. V minulém roce to bylo 2641 eur.*





> Nejnižší průměrná cena nového bydlení je v maďarské Budapešti. Zde je možné aktuálně získat nový byt v průměru za 1400 eur za metr čtvereční. Také v maďarské metropoli poklesly ceny nemovitostí meziročně zhruba o deset procent.


----------



## mircik

*podrobnejsie rozpitvana zmena cien v nasom regione*

*Bytoví investori vyčkali na zlacnenie*



> Na prvom mieste Praha s 2 222 €/m2, tesne za ňou Bratislava s 2 139 €/m2. Hlavné mestá Česka a Slovenska sa s náskokom dostali na čelo stredoeurópskeho rebríčka najdrahšieho bývania v novostavbách. Vyplýva to z analýzy spoločnosti King Sturge, ktorá *uvádza ceny bez dane z pridanej hodnoty*. O niečo drahšia je Viedeň, ceny bytov by sa mali nachádzať na úrovni zhruba 2643 eur.


----------



## mircik

*Bývanie sa dostáva na úroveň spred dvoch rokov, to začalo priťahovať kupujúcich*

*Ceny bytov: Dno je čoraz bližšie*



> Ceny sa tak v súčasnosti vo väčšine prípadov dostali na úroveň roku 2007, v Bratislave dokonca pod ňu. To opäť prilákalo kupujúcich. Ľudia sa o byty začali viac zaujímať koncom prvého štvrťroka. Ide takmer výlučne o zákazníkov, ktorí v nich chcú bývať, nie ich prenajímať a zarábať na raste cien ako v minulosti. Bežný život sa nezastavil, no kríza všetko spomalila, váhajúcich je viac ako rozhodných.





> V najvyššom bode rastu v polovici roka 2008 sa v Bratislave pomer disponibilného príjmu priemernej domácnosti k priemernej cene bytu dostal nad hodnotu deväť. *Rodine by teda trvalo deväť rokov, kým by našetrila na dvojizbový byt s rozlohou 60 štvorcových metrov*. Ak by nekupovala nič okrem základných životných potrieb. *Za zdravý stav trhu pokladajú analytici vo vyspelých ekonomikách hodnotu okolo päť.*
> 
> *Počas prvého štvrťroka 2009 sa v Bratislave dostal pod osem* *a v druhom mohol klesnúť pod sedem.* Posledný údaj je odhad, keďže zatiaľ nie je známa oficiálna výška priemernej mzdy ani ceny bývania.


realitaci uz samozrejme ocakavaju na jesen ozivenie, aj ked indikator bubliny je stale alarmujuci.. klasika..


----------



## mircik

*Realitný trh čakajú skúšky. Ak obstojí, postupne vyrastie*

*Nechcené byty*



> Ešte väčšou hrozbou sú investori zbavujúci sa nakúpených nehnuteľností. Pred dvoma, tromi rokmi kupovali byty s množstvovými zľavami výraznejšie lacnejšie ako dnes, aby medzičasom zarobili nielen na raste trhu, ale aj na kurze. Ak sa rozhodnú investíciu speňažiť, na trh prídu stovky viac či menej atraktívnych ponúk. Priestor na nižšiu cenu než od developera je veľký, investor z eurozóny len na posilnení koruny získal desiatky percent. Nehovoriac o kúpe o tretinu lacnejšie, než sa predáva dnes. Prvé sekundárne predaje vidí aj M. Lazík: „Nie sú to už len prvé lastovičky, ale trh zatiaľ výraznejšie neovplyvňujú.“


----------



## quama

^^

Mircik, mylis sa. Trend prisiel s pomerne presnym clankom o realitnej bubline pocas realitneho boomu. Dokonca za to dostali na najvacsom realitnom veltrhu MIPIM v Cannes 2008 vynadane, ze siria paniku.

*Clanky v Trende nepisu "realitaci" v podstate su z analytickeho hladiska to najlepsie co sa v slovenskych mediach o developmente a realitnom trhu napise.*

Z clanku pridam aj ja citacie:



> Ceny sa tak v súčasnosti vo väčšine prípadov dostali na úroveň roku 2007, v Bratislave dokonca pod ňu. To opäť prilákalo kupujúcich. Ľudia sa o byty začali viac zaujímať koncom prvého štvrťroka. Ide takmer výlučne o zákazníkov, ktorí v nich chcú bývať, nie ich prenajímať a zarábať na raste cien ako v minulosti.





> Ak by sa táto prognóza naplnila, znamenalo by to, že trh v Bratislave zoskočil zhruba na úroveň roku 2006. Vtedy cenový boom štartoval. Oproti vtedajším cenám sú terajšie o 15 až 20 percent vyššie, no takmer rovnako za tri roky narástli aj platy. Trh s bývaním sa teda pravdepodobne dostal na úroveň, z ktorej by už nemal príliš klesať.
> 
> Do jesene by ho mala čakať stagnácia počas uhorkovej sezóny, potom možno predpokladať zvýšenie dopytu a prípadne aj rast, hoci len malý. Stále sa budú prejavovať ďalšie silné faktory, najmä pokles ekonomického rastu, horšia dostupnosť úverov a tisíce bytov v dokončených novostavbách.


Teraz pisem len o BA (regiony na tom mozno okrem Trnavy a Ziliny budu asi omnoho horsie a situaciu tam nepoznam):

Podla mna sa trh starsich lacnejsich bytov (panelaky a mensie byty na periferii) stabilizoval. Kto si chce kupit 3 izbovy panelak v zateplenom dome do 15 bytov v objekte na dobrom mieste mal by urobit teraz. Kludne sa mu moze stat, ze za rok, dva si v dnesnej cene v tom istom objekte kupy 2izbovy. Kto si chce kupit vacsi byt v sirsom centre mal by podla mna este pockat. Kto si chce kupit novostavbu, mal by pockat urcite.

Potvrdilo sa, ze existuje realny dopyt po lacnejsich formach byvania, teda najma po panelakoch, kde v pripade zlepsenia na trhu hypotek ocakavam dokonca mierny rast (samozrejme diferencovany polohou a kvalitou, shity hore nepojdu). Znacny utlm zostane v pripade 3 a viac izbovych bytov v centre a novostavieb. 

Co sa tyka sekundarnych vypredajov, treba si uvedomit akeho typu bytov sa tykaju. Su to povacsine drahe casto velke byty v novostavbach v sirsom centre a centre... Este neprisla vlna vypredajov bytov kupenych cudzincami na spekulaciu, musia pockat 5 rokov kvoli daniam. Tato zacne o 2-3 roky, takze aj ked sa zacne ekonomike darit, neocakavam ze by sa najma velkometrazne novostavby nejako spamatali ani ak sa dostaneme opat na cestu rastu. 

Co sa tyka stvrti, najlepsiu relativnu hodnotu bude mat zapad BA (ako Dubravka, Lamac), Sitina vyriesila dostupnost, je tam dobra infrastruktura co sa tyka skol, skolok, za 2 roky sa postavy mall Bory (v tomto Pente verim), takze bude v rozsahu 3 km spickove nakupno-zabavno-sportove centrum. Samozrejme ze to nie je byvanie pod Slavinom, aby si niektori nemysleli o mne nic zle, bavim sa o relativnej hodnote, pri lacnejsich bytoch u ktorych ocakavam mierny narast po oziveni.


----------



## milan11

quama said:


> Podla mna sa trh starsich lacnejsich bytov (panelaky a mensie byty na periferii) stabilizoval. Kto si chce kupit 3 izbovy panelak v zateplenom dome do 15 bytov v objekte na dobrom mieste mal by urobit teraz. Kludne sa mu moze stat, ze za rok, dva si v dnesnej cene v tom istom objekte kupy 2izbovy. Kto si chce kupit vacsi byt v sirsom centre mal by podla mna este pockat. Kto si chce kupit novostavbu, mal by pockat urcite.
> 
> Potvrdilo sa, ze existuje realny dopyt po lacnejsich formach byvania, teda najma po panelakoch, kde v pripade zlepsenia na trhu hypotek ocakavam dokonca mierny rast (samozrejme diferencovany polohou a kvalitou, shity hore nepojdu). Znacny utlm zostane v pripade 3 a viac izbovych bytov v centre a novostavieb.




@quama, ja v tomto tiez *nesuhlasim* s Trendom, ze uz nastal cas na kupu.
Tie ich prve lastovicky, ktore sa realne o kupu zaujimaju - bolo by treba zistit, o aku skupinu ludi ide a ci to nie je iba bluf realitnych kancelarii.

Vezmi si, z ich clanku, kolko bytov pride na trh tento rok. Potom si vezmi fakt, ake su to byty a v akych sa nachadzaju projektoch - masove kralikarne.

A potom sa zamysli, ktora skupina potencionalnych zakaznikov by mohla mat o tieto byty za ceny o 10-15% nizsie zaujem a aka je ta skupina velka.

Moj nazor je, ze okrem spekulativneho kapitalu maju zaujem o byty v tychto projektoch prakticky iba mladi ludia, taki, co si este nezalozili rodiny a ktori dostali vacsiu financnu pomoc od rodicov a stale nadpriemerne zarabaju.
Ved si vsimni v threadoch Tri veze a Vienna Gate, kto kupoval tie byty, za kolko a to este stale kupovali tie najmensie a najlacnejsie.

A teraz mi povedz, aka velka je ta skupina.
A do toho ti este garantujem, ze kriza potrva minimalne na Slovensku este 2-3 roky, ale aj po skonceni krizy, objem vyroby a exportu na Slovensku uz bude len velmi tazko dosahovat tie hodnoty spred minulych rokov.


*Takze ceny bytov na Slovensku budu klesat dovtedy, pokial neoslovia dalsiu kupyschopnu vrstvu,
alebo pokial sa nezacnu stavat kvalitne projekty, ktore budu vhodnou a cenovo dostupnou alternativou pre momentalnych obyvatelov panelakov, ktori by si radi konecne dopriali ludske byvanie.*
Obydick a Tri veze im ho ani zdaleka neposkytnu, tie kralikarne su horsie ako tie ich sucastne.


----------



## quama

milan11 said:


> @quama, ja v tomto tiez *nesuhlasim* s Trendom, ze uz nastal cas na kupu.
> Tie ich prve lastovicky, ktore sa realne o kupu zaujimaju - bolo by treba zistit, o aku skupinu ludi ide a ci to nie je iba bluf realitnych kancelarii.
> 
> Vezmi si, z ich clanku, kolko bytov pride na trh tento rok. Potom si vezmi fakt, ake su to byty a v akych sa nachadzaju projektoch - masove kralikarne.
> 
> A potom sa zamysli, ktora skupina potencionalnych zakaznikov by mohla mat o tieto byty za ceny o 10-15% nizsie zaujem a aka je ta skupina velka.
> 
> Moj nazor je, ze okrem spekulativneho kapitalu maju zaujem o byty v tychto projektoch prakticky iba mladi ludia, taki, co si este nezalozili rodiny a ktori dostali vacsiu financnu pomoc od rodicov a stale nadpriemerne zarabaju.
> Ved si vsimni v threadoch Tri veze a Vienna Gate, kto kupoval tie byty, za kolko a to este stale kupovali tie najmensie a najlacnejsie.
> 
> A teraz mi povedz, aka velka je ta skupina.
> A do toho ti este garantujem, ze kriza potrva minimalne na Slovensku este 2-3 roky, ale aj po skonceni krizy, objem vyroby a exportu na Slovensku uz bude len velmi tazko dosahovat tie hodnoty spred minulych rokov.
> 
> 
> *Takze ceny bytov na Slovensku budu klesat dovtedy, pokial neoslovia dalsiu kupyschopnu vrstvu,
> alebo pokial sa nezacnu stavat kvalitne projekty, ktore budu vhodnou a cenovo dostupnou alternativou pre momentalnych obyvatelov panelakov, ktori by si radi konecne dopriali ludske byvanie.*
> Obydick a Tri veze im ho ani zdaleka neposkytnu, tie kralikarne su horsie ako tie ich sucastne.


milan, v podstate si potvrdil co som napisal. pisem ze dopyt je najma po lacnejsich formach byvania, hovoria o tom vsetky analyzy, najma bank v suvislosti s hypotekami. tento dopyt je realny a pomerne velky. teraz sa ceny dostali na uroven, ze tento dopyt zareagoval. dopyt po luxusnych bytoch a velkometraznych bytoch v sirsom centre nie je...

ked hovorim o kupe, nemyslim masove kralikarne ale panelove domy do 16 bytov vo vchode, zateplene, v zelenom prostredi s infrastrukturov. predstav si ze su ludia co nemaju na novostavbu, a v niektorych panelovych domoch sa rodine s malym dietatom byva v 3izbovom byte nepomerne lepsie ako v mensom v novostavbe. v Bratislave napriek tomu, ze ti realitny server vyhodi 6000 ponuk (mnohe byty su ponukane aj 10x), nie je dostatok kvality v ziadnom segmente.


----------



## mircik

quama uplne suhlasim a ospravedlnujem sa "realitakom", kedze tieto slova zazneli z prostredia Trendu - v rychlosti som tie slova pripsal niekomu inemu.
.
Trend Reality sledujem roky, ich prognozy si vazim a drvivou mierou s nimi suhlasim. S tymto tvrdenim vsak nesuhlasim, co neznamena, ze sa nesplni.
.
jednoducho zatial nevidim dovod, preco by sa mal trh na jesen "ozivit", pokial budu ceny dovtedy len stagnovat. Trh sa moze na jesen ozivit vtedy, ked budu dovtedy ceny dalej klesat, aby drviva vecsina ponuk klesla na hranicu, pri ktorej si byvanie budu moct dovolit ludia z nizsimi prijmami... Treba si uvedomit, ze aj ked dnes RK neberu do svojej ponuky absurdne zakazky, stale je v ponuke 80 % bytov predrazenych - a tieto sa nepredavaju - predavaju sa len tie, co maju dobru cenu. Ergo ak je drviva vecsina ponuky predrazenej, na ozivenie musi nastat zlacnenie aj tej dalsej cast ponuky = vlastne dalsi priemerny pokles cien.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> quama uplne suhlasim a ospravedlnujem sa "realitakom", kedze tieto slova zazneli z prostredia Trendu - v rychlosti som tie slova pripsal niekomu inemu.
> .
> Trend Reality sledujem roky, ich prognozy si vazim a drvivou mierou s nimi suhlasim. S tymto tvrdenim vsak nesuhlasim, co neznamena, ze sa nesplni.
> .
> jednoducho zatial nevidim dovod, preco by sa mal trh na jesen "ozivit", pokial budu ceny dovtedy len stagnovat. Trh sa moze na jesen ozivit vtedy, ked budu dovtedy ceny dalej klesat, aby drviva vecsina ponuk klesla na hranicu, pri ktorej si byvanie budu moct dovolit ludia z nizsimi prijmami... Treba si uvedomit, ze aj ked dnes RK neberu do svojej ponuky absurdne zakazky, stale je v ponuke 80 % bytov predrazenych - a tieto sa nepredavaju - predavaju sa len tie, co maju dobru cenu. Ergo ak je drviva vecsina ponuky predrazenej, na ozivenie musi nastat zlacnenie aj tej dalsej cast ponuky = vlastne dalsi priemerny pokles cien.



Ved v pohode.

Cast trhu sa mierne ozivila uz teraz. Nie je jeden globalny trh. Hlavne v krize je tych trhov vela. Ja sa bavim len o BA. V ramci BA sa zosunuli ceny starsich bytov, novostavieb minimalne. Tvrdim, ze ozivenie nastane tam, kde je najsilnejsi dopyt a zaroven nastal realny zosun cien, teda na trhu lacnejsich bytov - najma panelakov. Samozrejme nemyslim vsetky panelaky. Urcite nie tie cinske mury v Petrzalke, tesne pri velkych parkoviskach nakupnych centier apod. Tu tiez nastala silna diferenciacia a tak to aj zostane. Takisto som specifikoval zapad BA ako preferovanu oblast. Koniec Petrzalky, koniec Ruzinova, Vrakuna alebo Dolne Hony sa budu predavat tazsie.

Co sa tyka novostavieb, tam nastane pokles cien a aj tak nemusi nastat ozivenie, pretoze realny dopyt je v porovnani s dopytom po starsich bytoch omnoho mensi. Co sa tyka luxusnych velkych bytov, tam bude musit byt prepad cien fakt velky aby sa stretol s dopytom. Ak mas vela penazi, nemusis si luxusny byt kupit, ak si nemyslis ze jeho cena porastie. Ale pri 3izbovom byte v panelaku ak cakas dieta alebo mas dvojizbak prenajaty, tak pri sucasnych cenach uz mozes kupovat... Mas realnu potrebu a dostanes cenu, ktora je o tretinu nizsia ako pred rokom, kedy si skoro byt kupil...

Co sa tyka velkych bytov v centre a sirsom centre, ich ceny asi pojdu este dole, ta psychologia centra je dost silna, a majitelia ziju v iluzii. Ale su stvrte, kde sa pri dobrej ponuke oplati uvazovat, teda Palisady a okolie Horskeho parku. Toto je unikatna oblast, ktora po krize pojde hore aj v segmene vacsich a luxusnych bytov. Proste ziadne River Parky ani City Gate ale Palisady budu top oblast (typujem, ze najma byty s terasou s vyhladom pod Slavinom)...

Ludia s nizkymi prijmami, ktori nemaju ako zohnat aspon tretinu hotovosti si byt nekupia nikdy. Aj v zapadnej europe zije kopa ludi v prenajmoch. Ale o tychto ludoch sa nebavime, ti na trhu ako dopyt nie su. A nie su ani v analyzach bank, ktore hovoria o dopyte v nizsom segmente.


----------



## milan11

predbehol si ma, toto je reakcia na ten tvoj predchadzajuci post:

@quama, ja som narazal na reakciu Trendu, ze byty klesli na hodnoty z rokov 2006/07 a ze sa trh stabilizoval a ludia znova prejavili zaujem.

Podla mna bol trh aj v tychto rokoch - 2006/07 predrazeny a musi zist na este nizsie hodnoty.
Ako som uz uvadzal vyssie, v tychto rokoch si kupovali byty mlady ludia s uz financnou hotovostou, alebo nadstandartnymi prijmami, ktori dostavali od bank 100% hypoteky a navyse trh bol plny optimizmu.
A do toho si ale aj tak mohli tito ludia dovolit akurat najmensie a najlacnejsie byty.

Takze aky ma vyznam, ked ceny klesnu na hodnoty(2006/07), ked si mlady par s nasetrenymi peniazmi a nadstandartnym prijmom musi vziat hypoteku akurat na ten najmensi a najlacnejsi byt???

A ked ten bytovy projekt ani nedosahuje kvalitu panelakoveho bytu 30 rokov stareho, takze momentalny majitel panelaku nema ani najmensi zaujem o prestahovanie sa do kralikarne 2X vyssej a 2X drahsej?

Kto tam ma ist potom za tie ceny(2006/07) byvat? :dunno:


----------



## Tibi Kimi

milan11 said:


> na porovnanie web stranku jedneho mojeho znameho developera, ktory stavia prave pre tu strednu triedu:
> http://www.sorohan.com/index.asp
> 
> Odporucam ti tam najma virtualne pohlady a najma - skus si pozriet, co vsetko je v standarde takeho projektu Trimbleston:


Pre porovnanie, čo stál m2 v tom projekte, ako dlho trvala výstavba, a aké boli reálne náklady developera na m2, čisto profesionálna zvedavosť.


----------



## mircik

quama v poho, to, co si napisal je zmysluplne a ja s tym suhlasim, len ten "odraz od dna" pri starych bytoch neocakavam tak skoro, ako trend (ergo na jesen, ocakavam ho az na jar / leto 2010).
.
len v kratkosti pridam clanok, v ktorom je pekna tabulka, ktora dokazuje, ako su "fundamentalne" udaje velmi lahko rozdielne vysvetlitelne. Napr. Trend vo svojej analyze tvrdi:



> Ceny sa tak v súčasnosti vo väčšine prípadov dostali na úroveň roku 2007, v Bratislave dokonca pod ňu.


pri pohlade na tabulku v clanku ale vidime, ze sa ceny nedostali na uroven ani jedneho z kvartalov roku 2007. Ceny su dnes niekde medzi 4Q 2007 - 1Q 2008.

*Povedzme si teda, ze nehnutelnosti 5 rokov stupali, 1 rok klesali a za tento rok poklesu dokazali poklesnut o hodnotu prave tohoto jedneho roku*.. Kedze krizy cien nehnutelnosti vo vseobecnosti trvaju zvycajne 3 - 5 rokov a ich pokles je medzi 30 - 50 %, dalsi pokles u nas je podla mna stale pravdepodobny.

tu je clanok, v ktorom je tabulka:
Pokles cien nehnuteľností: špekulácie, vyčkávanie, premrštené predstavy


----------



## milan11

Tibi Kimi said:


> Pre porovnanie, čo stál m2 v tom projekte, ako dlho trvala výstavba, a aké boli reálne náklady developera na m2, čisto profesionálna zvedavosť.


Tibi, ja tomu chlapovi nerobim sekretarku, ale obkladaca.
Ceny tych bytov sa ale pohybuju zhruba okolo 500 tisic €, vystavba bola rychla, realne naklady developera neviem, ale pozemok bol pomerne drahy + bol predrazeny o dohodu s majitelmi tych 5 rodinnych domov = kupu novych domov pre nich, kompletnu rekonstrukciu+pristavby+financne odskodne.

Co ale viem o tom chlapovi, developera uz robi nejakych 20 rokov a v jednej osobe robi tak developera, ako aj stavbara, plus na tej stavbe sa nikdy nenachadzalo mnozstvo medziclankov - stavebnych firiem, ktore len dalej posuvali, alebo si najimali dalsich subkontraktorov.
Opak je pravdou, na tej stavbe uz robili priamo jednotlivci, alebo male firmy, bez prostrednikov a hlavneho kontraktora, ktorym bol vlastne developer v jednej osobe, takze ta efektivita penazi a produktivita tam boli naozaj vysoke.

A co ti este mozem prezradit, po 20 rokoch developingu a vystavby sa majetok toho chlapa odhaduje na 50 milionov €, co je takmer tolko, ako planovany zisk z projektu Tri Veze.

A to ten chlap zije na pomery naozaj skromne, alebo skor normalne, jazdi na 5 rocnom Mercedese E triedy a dokonca mi kazdy rok daroval na Vianoce flasu kvalitnej whiskey. 




Tibi Kimi said:


> A takýchto menších vydieračských developerov, je plná bratislava, tý megadeveloperi, ktorých ty toľko nenávidíš, sú ešte oproti týmto neefektívny v honbe za peniazmi.


Tibi, ti kreteni mi nestoja za to, aby som ich nenavidel, ja len poukazujem na tie chore nezrovnalosti a praktiky a priklad, ktory si vyssie opisal sa moze stat kdekolvek na svete.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ľudia šetria. Rušia zmluvy na nové byty


----------



## fukottt

milan,trochu mimo,ale povedz mi,ake ceny sa uctuju v irsku za dlazby a obklady?ci tu tych fesakov slovenskych nepreplacam:cheers:


----------



## milan11

Tazka otazka, pretoze ceny klesli za posledny rok katastrofalne.

2 roky dozadu bol priemer:

- keramika ....25€/m2
- porcelan(gres).....35€/m2
- mramor a kamen.....45€/m2

Velke stavby a velke objemy samozrejme lacnejsie, okolo 20€/m2 za keramiku, profesionalna praca po rodinnych domoch stala aj 2X viac ako priemer.
Ja som vtedy chargoval za kamen a mramor(ine som takmer nerobil) od 80-120€/m2

Dnes mi viac ako 50-60€/m2 nikto nezaplati.

A keramika a porcelan sa daju dnes uz dat urobit od 10€/m2


----------



## milan11

Inac ak chces, mozem ti dat kontakt na profesionalnych obkladacov (pracovali pre mna, ti, co u mna nikdy nerobili, tych nepovazujem za profesionalnych, iba amaterskych), zalezi, co chces robit.
A za normalne ceny.


----------



## klopotnik

*Vypovedanie zmluvy developerovi*

Ahojte,.. 

ma niekto z vas skusenost s vypovedanim zmluvy na byt v stavajucej sa novostavbe? 

ak ano, aka novostavba a aky vysledok?
(tesim sa na tie pozitivne pribehy) 

vdaka,
Klopotnik


----------



## default

Myslis ze bolo nutne zakladat kvoli tomu thread v sekcii?


----------



## klopotnik

to asi nie, len som nevedel, kam to vlozit..
dakujem za premiestnenie


----------



## milan11

Zopar zaujimavych clankov zo Sme, za posledne dni:

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4889682/ludia-setria-rusia-zmluvy-na-nove-byty.html

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4731897/novostavby-stagnuju-starsie-nehnutelnosti-su-v-kurze.html

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4889120/sef-tatra-banky-peklo-pre-banky-len-pride.html
^^Z tohto clanku jasne vyplyva, ze najvacsi prepad cien nehnutelnosti sa da ocakavat az zaciatkom zimy a hladanie tej ,,realnej ceny'' sa posuva na buduci rok na letne obdobie. Co samozrejme prakticky zastavi vystavbu a este viac zvyrazni prepad slovenskej ekonomiky. Vdaka pani developeri, za vasu nenazranost a komunisticky system podnikania. :cheers:

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4889121/bratislava-kazi-realitny-biznis-madarskej-rajke.html


A odporucam:http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/4889119/irsko-sa-pasuje-so-skodami.html


> Ostrov so štvormiliónovou populáciou postavil v posledných rokoch viac domov, ako šesťdesiatmiliónová Británia.
> 
> Kedysi jedna z najchudobnejších krajín Európy sa za dve dekády vyšvihla na špičku. Dnes sú Íri popri Luxemburčanoch najbohatší obyvatelia únie.
> 
> Dnes množstvo dostavaných domov zostáva prázdnych. Ich počet sa odhaduje na 230-tisíc.


^^Aj ked treba podotknut, ze ide o clanok od Stefana Hudeca, ktoreho clanky o Irsku su znacne skreslene jeho pohladom, ktory tak trochu ,,nepochopil realitu'' a nedokaze sa pozriet na pravu stranku veci, aj tak je to zaujimave zamyslenie a vyborne porovnanie so Slovenskom.

Obidve krajiny mali totiz viac-menej rovnaku startovaciu poziciu a rovnake zaciatocne vstupy a fundamenty:

*- rast zahranicnych investicii a s nim spojeny rast exportu*
obidve krajiny patria medzi najotvorenejsie krajiny sveta s mimoriadne vysokym podielom exporu na HDP

*- vysoky narast zamestnanosti najskor u zahranicnych podnikov*
tu ale treba popravde spomenut, ze platy v Irsku prakticky hned nabehli na europsku uroven, na Slovensku su ale znacne nizsie - pricina - historicka+neexistencia odborov na Slovensku, najvyssi cas ich zalozit, co zase suvisi s nasou mentalitou.(tu momentalnu frasku za odbory nepovazujem)
Na druhej strane je pocet ludi zamestnanych zahranicnymi podnikmy na Slovensku ovela vyssi ako v Irsku, co dava zase velke + pre Slovensko

*- eurofondy na rozvoj infrastruktury*
A tu sa zacina ta podobnost a spolocna zaciatocna cesta Slovenska a Irska rozdvojovat:
pokial Iri vyuzili eurofondy ako sa len dalo a vycerpali ich do posledneho €, na Slovensku sa vdaka neschopnosti a korupcii nespravilo nic.
Znie to ako pribeh uplnych kompletnych debilov, bohuzial je to smutny fakt, my nevieme ani pouzit peniaze, ktore zadarmo dostaneme od niekoho ineho a to vsetko vdaka nasej skurvenej korupcii :bash:hno::bash::bash::bleep::crazy::gaah:
*
- polnohospodarstvo a s nim spojene eurodotacie*
pokial Irsko, ako agrarna krajina s neporovnatelne horsimi prirodnymi podmienkami ako Slovensko, kde v minulom storoci zomrelo 2 miliony ludi na hladomor - z hladiska neurody, dokaze dnes produkovat a zamestnavat polovicu irskeho vidieku a 90% polnohospodarskych produktov dokaze vyvazat,
Slovensko, na porovnanie, so svojimi fantastickymi klimatickymi podmienkami a urodnou podou je polnohospodarsky nesebestacne a potraviny musime dovazat. Hlavne, ze nam cely juh skapina na nezamestnanost.:wtf::crazy2:

*-turistika*
vsetky turisticke a prirodne pamiatky celeho Irska, s vynimkou mora, sa daju najst na Slovensku v jednom, turisticky menej pritazlivom okrese
To ale stale nebrani Irom rocne ziskavat niekolko miliard € z turistickeho ruchu a zamestnavat tu druhu polovicu irskeho vidieku.
Na Slovensku situaciu netreba opisovat:gaah::wallbash:

*- nehnutelnosti a realitny trh*
,,Dom pre kazdeho'' povedal Clinton a zabezpecil USA rast na nasledujucich 20 rokov.
Iri tuto vetu pochopili a presne prebrali tento model.
Samozrejme, mozeme sa nad nimi iba pousmiat, ked sitacia dosla az takto daleko a na trhu sa im vala 200 000 nepredanych domov a bytov, pretoze im nevysla ich prognoza a politika, ktora pocitala s tym, ze do roku 2015-2020 sa pocet obyvatelov Irska, vdaka imigrantom, zdvojnasobi na 8 milionov.

Ale aj tak si mozeme situaciu u nich iba smutne porovnat s tou nasou slovenskou, ked retardovany magistrat, samosprava a developeri, vdaka svojej nenazranosti, debilite, nepochopeniu trhovej ekonomiky a podnikaniu zabili realitny trh cenami a uplne retardovanym stylom vystavby uz po prakticky 2-3 rokoch, davno predtym, ako sa mal ten trh cas rozvinut. A teraz stale tie ceny drzia a spoliehaju sa na zazrak, stale prichadzaju nove vyskove a masove projekty, ktore su doslova zabijakmi realitnych trhov a ktore sluzia len jednemu - co najvacsiemu zisku developera a co najvacsiemu uplatku pre bratislavsky magistrat.oke::gunz::scouserd::toilet::weird:


Takze toto je len taky strucny suhrn toho, preco Slovensko dnes nie je ekonomicky na urovni Irska(aj ked je tam momentalne recesia, tak, ako u nas), alebo dokonca nie je ani na urovni Grecka, alebo tych chudobnejsich krajin EU, s vynimkou Portugalska, aj ked malo prakticky Slovensko tie iste startovacie a neskor dokonca ovela lepsia prirodne podmienky, ako malo Irsko na zaciatku svojho hospodarskeho rozmachu.


Takze Marish, specialne pre teba , ano, naozaj je to iba v mentalite a pokial tu nasu nezmenime, zapadnu Europu nikdy nedobehneme.
Uz teraz mame totiz podmienky a priemysel lepsie, ako 85% krajin zapadnej Europy a napriek tomu stale patrime medzi tych najchudobnejsich a nevieme to vyuzit.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

*milan11* ty a tvoje Irsko kde ziju sami dreveni Iri  Ked su u Teba Iri lepsi ako my tak sa tam nastahuj NAVZDY a staraj sa o nich a nechod na Slovenske stranky. Takyto Emigranti ako ty co ziju na ostrovoch a len nadavaju na Slovensko nech sa radsej ani nevracaju Prajem ti aby si sa sem nikdy nevratil. EU do Irska natlacila tolko € co do celej vychodnej europy tak preto sa mali tak dobre a teraz sa budu mat horsie ako my narozdiel od nich my mame ovela kvalitnejsich ludi v IT a viac mozgov ako oni aj lepsie skoly a sikovnejsich ludi. Navyse Iri su dreveni a nic nevedia su uplne sto rokov za opicami z rozumom, tolko bezdomovcov a beznajdenych mladych ludi na ulici som nevidel v celej vychodnej europe ako v Irsku je to krajina bez buducnosti a cele im to tam padne lebo uz ich nebude dotovat EU. Nudne a beznadejne Irsko nikdy v zivote! Tak tu uz nebasni o Iroch lebo vyzeras ako beznadejny slovak ktory sa nevedel presadit na Slovensku a teraz robis za par eur v Irsku , bud zijes v nejakych snoch alebo nemas rozum....


----------



## milan11

^^skvely prispevok a este lepsia analyza Dino :applause:
Co pijes? :cheers:

Ano, mas pravdu a Iri su ti dreveni a hlupi, len vecna skoda, ze tam musi 30 000 inteligentnych Slovakov na tych Irov pracovat a niekolko sto tisic ludi dalsich narodnosti.

Tvoje nazory Dino, uznavam, len si este zabudol dodat, ze keby nebolo Cechov, Madarov a Zidov, na ktorych sme cele starocia museli my, Slovaci robit, dnes by sme uz boli davno na urovni Svajciarska. :yes:

A inac teraz Irsko skrachuje, lebo ho EU prestala dotovat!
:applause::applause::applause:
Naozaj vyborny odhad Irskej situacie.


Dino, aj ked mam respekt pred kazdym tunajsim prispevkom, skus nabuduce dobre porozmyslat, pred tym, ako zareagujes.

Len v jednej veci si sa nemylil.
Ano, neuspel som na Slovensku, pretoze ked mi ako 23-rocnemu nevyplatili faktury v hodnote 400 000Sk a za pracu, ktoru som zacal vykonavat potom, mi bolo slubene uhradenie faktur za 3 mesiace od skoncenia zakazky, tak som to jednoducho zbalil a isiel tam, kde sa mi tie podmienky zdali normalnejsie a kde som mal istotu, ze za svoju tvrdu pracu budem patricne ohodnoteny a ze dostanem zaplatene.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Ok asi zo rozmyslim co napisem ale skor si necham chladnu hlavu lebo co si napisal ma mrte vytocilo a ten moj prispevok je trochu soc ale v Irsku som bol 2tyzdne a nechapal som ako taki sprosti ludia sa mozu mat tak dobre. A to co si napisal ze ich drzia cudzinci tak je to pravda ale vela poliakov a slovakov sa aj vracia a kamarat co tam robi programatora za velke peniaze sa tiez vracia a po lete rozbieha biznis na Slovensku a v tej IT firme co robi tak ta firma odchdza do Polska kde ma viac sikovnych ludi a lepsie moznosti na rast. Ja keby ze mam velku firmu tak pobocku by som v Irsku neotvoril to uz radsej Rumunsko ale Irsko by som zo Slovenskom zase neporovnaval Irsko bola len bublina a teraz im ta bublina praska naoapak na Slovensku finacna kriza dost pomohla a vdaka za nu aj euro lebo teraz klesaju ceny bytov a ceny stavebneho materialu ved pred krizou bol beton 3x drahsi ako v Polsku a teraz je na takej urovni ako v PL. Podobne je tomu aj v inych odvetviach a kelsaju aj ceny potravin ale hlavne ze klesaju ceny bytov nemyslim ze to bude mat dopad na Stavebnictvo naopak bude sa stavat efektivnejsie lebo tato kriza ich k tomu donuti a bez tej krizi by ich nikto nedonutil stavat efektivnejsie a uz teraz su uvahy vyuzit aj nase drevo na vystavbu rodinych domov z pouzitim viac dreva proste si myslim ze takuto krizu sme potrebovali treba ocistit ekonomiku.


----------



## mircik

*Sotheby's si zaplatilo PR*

sme:
Boháči už nakúpili. O luxus nie je záujem

etrend:
Slovenský luxus už investori nechcú

pravda:
Sotheby's: Slovákov lákajú luxusné byty v USA a Dubaji


----------



## default

mircik said:


> Sotheby's: Slovákov lákajú luxusné byty v USA a Dubaji


To je IMO skor zelanie RK Sothebys ako skutocnost. Aj by som tomu veril, keby RK Sothebys zrovna nahodou nepredavala luxusne byty v USA a Dubaji.


----------



## mircik

^^ to by neprekvapilo ani mna... celkovo je ten clanok ciste PR, najme vzhladom na nasledovne cistacie z clankov:



> Najdrahšie byty kupujú podľa Sotheby`s Realty len skutoční kupujúci, *ceny šli dostatočne dole*





> V. Blahová zdôrazňuje, že klienti už kupujú, ale sú schopní a ochotní dať len určitú sumu. *Dôvodom ich opätovného záujmu je dostatočný pokles cien* luxusných menších projektoch v centre Bratislavy - zhruba o tretinu.





> *Obchody podľa nej spoločnosť realizuje aj niekoľkokrát do týždňa.* Klientelu tvoria nielen zahraniční nakupujúci na Slovensku, ale aj Slováci kupujúci vonku. Firma chce v najbližšej dobe prezentovať najmä Francúzsku riviéru a Španielsko, kde ceny výrazne padli.


cize podtrhnute a zhrnute - ludia kupujte, ceny uz dostatocne klesli, lacnejsie uz nebude, robime niekolko obchodov tyzdenne a sme najlepsi... ach.


----------



## mircik

*.*

na vyvolanie usmevu na tvari pridam jeden clanok z februara 2008 o tom, ako ceny nehnutelnosti dalej a sustavne porastu. Clanok je od Petra Cmoreja, vecneho zastancu rastu cien a cim vyssieho uverovania (podla jeho logiky cim vyssia hypoteka, tym lepsie, najlepsie uplne na hranu).
.
Dôvody prečo ceny nehnuteľností naďalej porastú ... 



> K napísaniu tohto článku ma „vyburcoval“ môj otec svojim tvrdohlavým postojom ohľadom rastu cien nehnuteľností. Je zaryto presvedčený, že ceny na Slovensku, respektíve v Bratislave ďalej neporastú, dokonca že príde k poklesu. A tak som sa rozhodol, pre neho aj pre Vás, spísať dôvody prečo sa škaredo mýli.


najvecsia tragedia toho vsak je, ze taketo "analyzy" doviedli nas realitny trh presne do tych sraciek, v ktorych sa dnes nachadza. Najlepsie to dokumentuje nasledujuci prispevok z diskusie od nejakej slepice:



> nycol:
> Perfektný článok.. 8)
> Veľa dobrých postrehov... chválim!!!
> Som ešte len studentka, ale takéto informácie ma teraz zaujímu z dvoch dôvodov.. jeden.. rozmýšľame s priateľom o kúpe bytu a nevieme sa rozhodnuť: kedy??? :?: ale odpoveď už poznám ...ČÍM SKôR !!!
> a druhy dôvod je téma mojej bakalárskej práce.. : Analýza cien nehnuteľností na bývanie


----------



## Aan

mircik said:


> ^^ to by neprekvapilo ani mna... celkovo je ten clanok ciste PR, najme vzhladom na nasledovne cistacie z clankov:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cize podtrhnute a zhrnute - ludia kupujte, ceny uz dostatocne klesli, lacnejsie uz nebude, robime niekolko obchodov tyzdenne a sme najlepsi... ach.


jasne, HDP klesa, nezamestnanost stupa, firmy odchadzaju, montovane domy su stale rozsirenejsie a lacnejsie v konkurencii ale urcite kupujte prave teraz predrazene byty/domy ktore o trocha klesli, hlavne ked sa clovek pozrie uz len na ceny v rakusku ci madarsku


----------



## mircik

*zaujimavy clanok*

*
Dublinské triezvenie z realitného ošiaľu*


> Ceny bytov a domov tu kulminovali zhruba v apríli 2006. Boli sme v realitnej bubline, ktorú nikto nespozoroval. Ceny veľmi strmo stúpali od polovice 90. rokov. Začiatkom tohto storočia sa rast zmiernil na 9 – 11 %, od roku 2002 do roku 2006 ceny stúpali tempom 20 až 30 percent za rok. Bol to naprosto neudržateľný rast. Takto opisuje pre TREND situáciu v Dubline spred pár rokov David Byrne, divízny riaditeľ rezidenčného predaja v poprednej írskej realitnej spoločnosti Lisney.





> Dospelo to až do stavu, v ktorom ľudia boli ochotní zaplatiť 600-tisíc € za trojizbový byt. V septembri 2006 prišlo obrovské množstvo nehnuteľností naraz do ponuky, pretože veľa ľudí videlo príležitosť realizovať zisk. Lisney dosiahla historicky najviac inzerovaných predajov zverejnených v novinách. A odvtedy sa prakticky prestali predávať domy v aukcii, čo je tu najpopulárnejší spôsob predaja, ako keby niekto stlačil vypínač.
> 
> „Ľudia v tom čase cítili, že trh je prehriaty. A počítali s tým, že situácia sa začne zlepšovať v roku 2007. No, samozrejme, nezačala a trh padal ďalej.“ *Prešli tri roky a ceny domov aj bytov spadli priemerne o 50 % v porovnaní s vrcholom.* Za byty v Dubline, ktoré ľudia predali vtedy za 600-tisíc eur, by dnes dostali v lepšom prípade 300-tisíc eur. Aj krátkou prechádzkou po meste si nemožno nevšimnúť pútače developerov, *ponúkajúcich nové trojizbové byty už aj za 240-tisíc €.*





> *Keď sa ceny znížili o 30 %, mysleli sme si, že o polovicu už klesnúť nemôžu.* Teraz, keď je to realita, tak dúfame, že nepôjdu ešte nižšie. Myslím, že majú ešte kam klesať, ale väčšiu časť pádu máme za sebou. Tieto slová D. Byrna možno vztiahnuť aj na iné miesta vo svete. Podľa neho trh môže klesnúť ďalej o takých desať až pätnásť percent. Ale vidí formovanie dna.





> Ďalší britský investor na diskusnom fóre píše o dvoch bytoch v Bratislave, z toho jeden v centre zíva prázdnotou už tri mesiace. To ho prinútilo znížiť cenu o 20 %. Nedávno som musel znížiť nájomné v bratislavskom byte, aby nájomník ostal. Zvažujem ho predať, píše. V roku 2005 byt kúpil za 56-tisíc libier, zariadil za tritisíc. Záujemca mu teraz ponúka 125-tisíc € (108-tisíc libier). „Vzhľadom k situácii na trhu by som mohol byť za takýto zisk vďačný, ale realitka mi poradila teraz nepredávať.“


----------



## mircik

*Únik ľudí z bytov v centre chce radnica zastaviť prísnejšou reguláciou*

*Bytové štandardy po írsky*



> V snahe stanoviť jednotné kritériá pre všetky úrady zainteresované vo výstavbe, vydala vláda príručku o minimálnych štandardoch. Zvýšila sa tým aj minimálna podlažná plocha bytu a veľkosť izieb. No dublinská radnica si schválila vlastné, ešte prísnejšie štandardy, aby prilákala ľudí späť do bytov.





> Napríklad trojizbový byt v centre mesta musí mať minimálnu výmeru 80 – 90 m2, balkón alebo terasu 8 m2, odkladací priestor v rámci bytu aspoň 7 m2. Aspoň desať percent z celkovej plochy projektu musí byť vyhradených pre verejný priestor, ideálne park. Minimálna výška stropu je 2,7 metra a žiadny byt nemôže mať orientáciu len na jednu stranu, pokiaľ to je fyzicky možné.


----------



## milan11

^^Dobre clanky, len ich treba malicko upresnit:

- ceny bytov a domov zatial celoplosne o 50% neklesli, o 50% zatial klesli iba ceny luxusnych projektov a drahych domov

- v druhom clanku autor spomina, ako vystavba za posledne roky tvorila 3/4 bytov a 1/4 domov a ze dublinska radnica chce zastavit unik ludi z tychto bytov:
na upresnenie, toto nie je uplna pravda,
najvhodnejsou stavbou na udrzanie realitneho trhu je dom a rast Irskeho realitneho trhu zacal prave masovou vystavbou domov, byty a apartmeny sa stali fenomenom len poslednych rokov a boli urcene najma vychodoeuropskym imigrantom, ktori vyhladavali byvanie najma v centre mesta, na rozdiel od Irov, alebo tieto byty mali sluzit ako prvy stupen na property ladder pre mlade irske rodiny, kedze ceny domov presiahli pre nich unosnu hranicu.
Do buducna sa ale urcite pocitalo s ich prestahovanim do rodinnych domov.


A naposledy, ked opisuje autor predaje a ceny za 3-izbove byty, neviem ci si uvedomuje rozdiel v ponimani izieb medzi Irskom a Slovenskom, ked v Irsku 3-bedroom apartment znamena v nasich koncinach vlastne 4-izbovy byt.


----------



## mircik

*Ceny bytov padli. Vrátili sa o tri roky späť*



> "Pokles cien starých nehnuteľností sa presne podľa našich prognóz zastavil na úrovni roku 2006 a viac neklesá,“ hovorí Daniela Danihel Rážová, riaditeľka Bond Reality.
> Taký výrazný pokles hodnoty oslovuje čoraz väčší počet kupujúcich, a to na úkor nových bytov. V ich prípade totiž nebolo zlacnenie také výrazné, no pre rôzne bonusy a široký priestor na vyjednávanie takmer prestali existovať katalógové ceny.
> "Oficiálne máloktorý developer priznáva zľavy. Neoficiálne sú klienti
> schopní zjednať individuálne päť až desať percent pri nových bytoch a v mnohých prípadoch aj viac. Či už vo forme vyššieho štandardu alebo parkovacieho miesta a podobne,“ vysvetľuje Andrej Lehocký, riaditeľ konzultačnej divízie Colliers International.


bla bla bla - dosiahli sme dno, ludia kupujte, lacnejsie nebude.. Uz je to tu zas..


----------



## mircik

aspon, ze komentare su triezvejsie...
*
Predám byt. Zn. Súrne*



> Pozičná vojna, do ktorej sa s veľkou vervou pustili zástupcovia developerov a realitných kancelárií, je zatiaľ bez výsledku. Teda okrem toho, že na trhu je veľký prebytok voľných bytov, už štyridsaťtisíc, a realitné kancelárie len s napätím očakávajú, či sa niečo udeje. Občas sa ešte medzi verejnosť pustí bublinka o tom, že realitný trh sa začína spamätávať. V skutočnosti by však už vo voľných bytoch našli bývanie všetci bezdomovci.





> Aj naďalej nikto nevie odpovedať na otázku, koľko bytov sa od začiatku roka predalo, prípadne, koľko bytov by sa ešte mohlo dostať do ponuky keby... keby nepraskla realitná bublina. Reči o tom, že Slovensko je eldorádom realít, sa stratili ako švihnutím čarovného prútika. A developeri s realitkami podľa všetkého stále nevedia, kedy by sa trh s bytmi mohol opäť rozbehnúť a na stole nemajú zrejme ani prieskumy o tom, ako budú musieť ešte ceny nehnuteľností klesnúť, aby sa začalo predávať.


----------



## hurahura

*Lacnejsie uz nebude / hahaha*

http://zilina.sme.sk/c/4899761/cena-noveho-bytu-vraj-uz-nizsia-nebude.html


----------



## default

Stavebne firmy odporucaju kupovat byty, lebo uz nebudu? LOL, ved ani hrobar nikomu nebude nikdy priat dlhy zivot, lebo sa neuzivi 
Musi im pekne horiet pod ritou ked si zaplatia takyto clanok.


----------



## mircik

uz su vonku priemerne ponukove ceny za maj 2009. Co sa tyka BA, tak v 6 mestskych castiach nastal mierny pokles, naopak v 5 mestskych castiach bol mierny rast v porovnani s aprilom 2009. Vyzera to tak, ze ponukove ceny skutocne zacinaju siahat na svoje dno... aspon zatial.

www.cenynehnutelnosti.com


----------



## milan11

^^Stale iba mokre sny developerov, ludi a realitakov.
Este dalsich 30-50% nadol a potom sa mozeme zacat bavit o realnych cenach nehnutelnosti v BA


----------



## mircik

*.*

^^ podla mna su tiez este stale stare byty v BA nadhodnotene, ale podla ponukovych cien to vyzera, ze sa predaje zacinaju hybat. Ergo ze masaz o tom, ako je "teraz kupa vyhodna", ze uz "nikdy lacnejsie nebude" atd.. zacina zaberat. Samozrejme to neznamena, ze sa nemozeme pozriet este nizsie, ale pravdepodobne sme vdaka rastucej ponuke a znizeniu cien natrafili na novu cielovu skupinu, ktora je uz ochotna kupovat..
.
trosku sa to da odsledovat aj na reality.sk, priemerna on-line navstevnost za posledne mesiace bola okolo 2500 az 4500 ludi on-line naraz, za posledne 2-tyzdne nie je problem vidiet aj 10.000 ludi on-line naraz. Rovnako aj pocet ponukanych nehnutelnosti v BA kraji celkovo skor klesa...
.
zatial sa asi prejavuje neochota predavajucich predavat za nizke ceny, nakolko sa predavaju len byty s dobrou cenou. Co ma slusnu cenu, zmizne do tyzdna, boomove overpriced ponuky tam trcia mesiace a asi sa ani za tu cenu nikdy nepredaju.. dobrych ponuk je teda asi malo, a ked sa minu dobre ponuky, slabsie povahy zacnu siahat po tych horsich.. a sme na ceste pekne znovu k bublinke.
.
som zvedavy na pocet schvalenych HU za maj, tento udaj este stale nie je vonku, ale aj tak asi bude zaujimavejsi udaj za jun - prave jun totiz vyzera ako mesiac "ozivenia" - ci trvaleho, alebo je to len predsmrtny krc - to nedokazem povedat.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> ^^ podla mna su tiez este stale stare byty v BA nadhodnotene, ale podla ponukovych cien to vyzera, ze sa predaje zacinaju hybat. Ergo ze masaz o tom, ako je "teraz kupa vyhodna", ze uz "nikdy lacnejsie nebude" atd.. zacina zaberat. Samozrejme to neznamena, ze sa nemozeme pozriet este nizsie, ale pravdepodobne sme vdaka rastucej ponuke a znizeniu cien natrafili na novu cielovu skupinu, ktora je uz ochotna kupovat..
> .
> trosku sa to da odsledovat aj na reality.sk, priemerna on-line navstevnost za posledne mesiace bola okolo 2500 az 4500 ludi on-line naraz, za posledne 2-tyzdne nie je problem vidiet aj 10.000 ludi on-line naraz. Rovnako aj pocet ponukanych nehnutelnosti v BA kraji celkovo skor klesa...
> .
> zatial sa asi prejavuje neochota predavajucich predavat za nizke ceny, nakolko sa predavaju len byty s dobrou cenou. Co ma slusnu cenu, zmizne do tyzdna, boomove overpriced ponuky tam trcia mesiace a asi sa ani za tu cenu nikdy nepredaju.. dobrych ponuk je teda asi malo, a ked sa minu dobre ponuky, slabsie povahy zacnu siahat po tych horsich.. a sme na ceste pekne znovu k bublinke.
> .
> som zvedavy na pocet schvalenych HU za maj, tento udaj este stale nie je vonku, ale aj tak asi bude zaujimavejsi udaj za jun - prave jun totiz vyzera ako mesiac "ozivenia" - ci trvaleho, alebo je to len predsmrtny krc - to nedokazem povedat.


(hovorim len o BA) ta situacia nie je taka zlozita, hlavna chyba casti diskutujucich je v tom ze nechapu, ze byty treba posudzovat po segmentoch nie vcelku. v pripade starsich bytov najma panelakov mimo sirsieho centra zateplenych v lepsej lokalite, tam sa situacia stabilizovala, ceny sa velmi menit nebudu, na jar 2010 moze zacat mierny rast. mensie starsie byty v sirsom centre, teda 2izby a mensie, tie mozu zacat rast uz na jesen. co sa tyka vacsich starsich bytov 90m2 a viac v centre a sirsom centre tam by som videl dalsi pokles, nizku likviditu. co sa tyka novostavieb, tam bude pokles urcite, nizka likvidita, niektore projekty mozu mat vobec problem byt dokoncene.


----------



## mircik

^^ suhlas. Akurat dodam, ze starsie panelaky v zlych (horsich) lokalitach, nezateplene - hlavne Vrakuna, PDB a casti Dolnych Honov - mozu klesat dalej.
.
Uprimne, ja by som tam byvat nechcel. Resp. nie za 2,7 - 3,0 mio SKK za 3-izbovy panelak. Tu vidim mozny pokles kludne aj niekde k urovni 2 mio SKK za 3-izbak..
.
Novostavby su ultra overpriced, ale neochota zlavit z ceny je dost velka - najme pri existujucich projektoch, aj ked je predaj mizerny. Napriklad BD Bancíkovej (inak pekny projekt), tie ceny su uplne mimo a pokial maju predanu tretinu, tak mozu byt radi.. a to idu kolaudovat.

Detto Villa Rustica, alebo Rezidencia Grunty. Za tie ceny to bolo nepredajne aj pocas boomu, nieto este teraz.


----------



## default

Rezidencia Grunty bude ukazkovym prepadakom.


----------



## milan11

*@mircik aj @quama* - vy ste teda optimisti. 
Este stale sme iba na uplnom zaciatku hospodarskej krizy, ked sa kazdy mesiac upravuju oficialne statistiky k horsiemu(pred 6 mesiacmi oficialne hlasili rast 2,4% a dnes hlasia prepad -6.2%), este stale ceny novostavieb poriadne ani neklesli, iba sa trochu ,,upravili'' a vy uz hlasite koniec realitnej krizy a navrat k rastovym hodnotam. hno:

*@mircik*, ak je pravda, co pises a hovoris a ak naozaj dojde k oziveniu predaja a byty sa zacnu pomaly predavat, v tom pripade dojde k tej najhorsej moznej situacii pre realitny trh a slovensku ekonomiku.

Ta kupyschopna skupina, aj po tychto kozmetickych upravach cien, je totiz stale prilis mala a jej dopyt sa naplni mimoriadne rychlo.
To ale vzbudi falosne nadeje u developerov, ktori so svojimi kuracimi mozgami sa zacnu domnievat, ze ceny su v poriadku a je to iba vyckavacia taktika kupychtivych ludi, ktori ale tento zakopovy boj nemaju sancu vyhrat.

Preto svoje ceny este viac zabetonuju a psychologicky budu na tom lepsie prave oni, co ale povedie k dlhodobej niekolkorocnej stagnacii tak vystavby, ako aj celej ekonomiky, pretoze najblizsie 2-3 roky sa Slovensko na export jednoducho spoliehat nemoze, jediny rastovy faktor nasho hospodarstva je prave domaca spotreba, ktora ale pri nezvysujucich sa priemernych mzdach a naopak pri zvysujucej sa nezamestnanosti ma taktiez iba jeden jediny mozny zdroj penazi - a tym su prave hypouvery.

Problemom ale je, tak ako som tu uz niekolkokrat uviedol, ze do realitneho trhu treba zapojit co najvacsi pocet ludi, nie iba vyvolenych a spekulativny kapital.

Cim viac hypotek, tym viac penazi v ekonomike,
cim viac penazi v ekonomike, tym vyssie HDP,
cim vyssie HDP, tym vyssia zamestnanost, 
cim vyssia zamestnanost, tym vyssie prijmy(rychlejsi rast priemernej mzdy),
cim vyssie prijmi, tym vyssia kupyschopnost,
cim vyssia kupyschopnost, tym vacsia vystavba,
a tak stale dookola.

Podmienkou je teda iba jedno jedine:

zapojenie co najvacsieho poctu ludi do tejto hry a to tak, ze:
Developeri uz musia konecne zacat stavat to, co ludia chcu - rodinne domy a nizkopodlaznu vystavbu, a nie to, co chcu developeri sami - masove monstra
A musia tym ludom poskytnut tu vystavbu za ceny, ktore si ludia mozu naozaj dovolit.

To ale predpoklada prepad tych dnesnych cien o dalsich 30-50%.
Ak k tomu prepadu nedojde, ekonomika bude jednoducho stagnovat, alebo sa stale prepadat.
A to spanososne zateplovanie jej vobec nepomoze.
Ovela vacsi vplyv na ekonomiku by mala vystavba 20 000 rodinnych domov v Bratislave a dalsich 20 000 RD po celom Slovensku za ceny zacinajuce na 70-80 000€, v Ba mozno na 100 000€.
V tom pripade by sa nikto o dopyt nemusel bat, tie domy by sa rozpredali za tyzden a mohli by sa zacat stavat dalsie.
A v priebehu 20 rokov by Slovensko takto mohlo zburat vsetkych 600 000 bytov v panelakoch a postavit tym padom 600 000 rodinnych domov, co by v nzavislosti od svetovej hospodarskej krizy stacilo dvihat HDP Slovenska nasledujucich 20 rokov.
S nasou vladou a mentalitou samozrejme k takemuto niecomu urcite nedojde.:bash:


----------



## Chunkylover

Možno naozaj nastane mierne oživenie trhu a nárast cien, ale predpokladám, že pôjde o posledný nádych pred výrazným pádom. 

@milan11: Neobávaš sa, že tvoj "recept na úspech" by dopadol presne ako súčsný realitný trh v Írsku?


----------



## kirhof

milan11 said:


> *
> Cim viac hypotek, tym viac penazi v ekonomike,
> cim viac penazi v ekonomike, tym vyssie HDP,
> cim vyssie HDP, tym vyssia zamestnanost,
> cim vyssia zamestnanost, tym vyssie prijmy(rychlejsi rast priemernej mzdy),
> cim vyssie prijmi, tym vyssia kupyschopnost,
> cim vyssia kupyschopnost, tym vacsia vystavba,
> a tak stale dookola.
> *


*

Urcite to myslis dobre, ale tento navod by nefungoval. Prave si nechtiac opisal sposob uvazovania, ktory viedol k terajsej krize.
Hned prvy krok je zradny, spravne by mal vyzerat takto:
"Cim viac dlhov, tym viac penazi v ekonomike" a hned je jasne, ze nieco nesedi.
Dalsi krok tiez nemusi byt nutne pravda, najviac penazi v ekonomike maju dnes asi v Zimbabwe, na ich hdp sa to asi velmi priaznivo neprejavilo.
A dalo by sa pokracovat dalej.
Aj ked to vyzera na prvy pohlad ako slovickarenie, prave uvedomenie si toho, ze akykolvek rast blahobytu musi byt postaveny na realnom bohatstve, nie na inflacnych peniazoch, je dolezite pre to, aby sme neopakovali zase tu istu chybu.*


----------



## Kachle

Nie je to zvlastne. Ziadne fundamenty sa nezlepsili a ani tak skoro nezlepsia, skor naopak, ale vy ocakavate ze ceny prestali klesat a mozu zacat stupat. PRECO BY MALI? Mi to pride, akoby ste si povedali, ze to nemoze klesat stale, tak to musi zacat rast. To iste mi vravelo pomerne vela ludi, ked dolar spadol z 50SK/$ na 40SK/$, ze to uz predsa musi zacat rast. Len tak, bez nejakych skutocnych dovodov.

Tiez je zvlastne, ako sa zrazu vravi, ze ceny klesli o 1/3. Predtym sa vravelo o stagnacii a potom v priebehu par tyzdnov sa zasa unisono pise o 30%. Mne sa to nejak nevidi a to zdvovodnenie, ze ponukove sice klesli iba o 10%, ale dalsia zlava je 20%, nejako neberiem. 

Ocenil by som radsej, keby niekto predlozil najprv nejake cisla a az potom zavery. Tak ako ked Trend napisal svoj clanok, kde celkom slusne zdovodnil, preco je v BA bublina. Takto je tvrdenie o vyvoji len bohapuste vestenie.
Nevravim, ze ceny klesnu o 30% alebo narastu, pretoze neviem mnozstvo premennych. Je dost mozne, ze banky umelo prestanu investovat do vystavby aj pri projektoch, ktore by boli uspesne (ponukli by nizsiu cenu) len preto, aby sa udrzala vysoka cena bytov, ktorymi maju zabezpecene uvery (aby nemuseli odpisovat alebo vytvarat opravne polozky, pripadne odkupovat HZL, alebo co vsetko by priniesla vyrazne, plosne znizenie cien realit).

A tiez by mi prislo trochu ako plytvanie, keby sa zburali funkcne panelaky len preto, aby sa vyvolal (umelo zvacsil) dopyt po novej vystavbe. Nech to ide prirodzene, ale to by zasa nesmel byt realitny a developersky trh eldoradom mafianov (od lokalnych az po tych z politiky).

A BTW, pri hypotekach by bolo vhodne najst cisla o tom, kolko % ide na domy a kolko do bytov. Povedal by som, ze vystavba RD je ovela stabilnejsia ako kupa bytov a preto aj ked klesne hodnota poskytnutych hypo uverov o napr. 50%, tak na byty ide ovela menej, mozno iba 10% alebo 20%. To su cisla z brucha. Nejake cisla som vygoogloval, ale nespracoval som ich este.

P.S. Sorry za dlhy prispevok


----------



## mircik

Milan, ja nic nehlasim, len tvrdim (na zaklade dostupnych udajov), ze to vyzera tak, za sa dopyt po najlacnejsom byvani, ergo panelakoch, opet nastartoval. Opakujem *vyzera to tak*. Neznamena, ze o dva mesiace mozno nepojdeme znovu o kus nizsie. Toto sa tyka starch panelovych bytov, ktore (odhliadnuc od zufalcov, co nechcu zlavit) klesli v BA cca o 25 - 30 % oproti peaku. A niektorym ludom sa to uz *asi* zda ako slusny pokles. Mne nie, ale ja proste z principu panelak nechcem, cize som deformovany.
.
Co sa tyka novostavieb, tak tie neklesli vobec. Tu je priestor na slusny pokles o 15 - 30 %, viac osobne neocakavam. Vzhladom na slovensku mentalitu to developer radsej necha prepadnut banke, ako by mal dat vecsiu zlavu. Developeri su na svojich boomovych prestrelenych cenach zabetonovani uz minimalne rok a vobec nemaju zaujem davat ZLAVY (hadzu len omrvinky). Aj preto sa cenniky developerov zrazu vyprazdnuju, nakolko ludia odstupuju od zmluv, lebo s developerom sa neda jednat - proste zlavu neda a basta. Vid priklad Vienna Gate, predali 1/3 bytov, dom skolaudovany, ale pokial by si chcel zlavu, tak ti ju nedaju. Toto trosku ozrejmuje fakt, s akym vankusom v minulosti pracovali. Ano, uvery ich mozno dotlacia do zliav, ale dokonca sa obavam, ze to nebudu ani take zlavy, ako som popisoval vyssie (15 - 30 %). Proste ti babraci nechaju zakonzervovane stavby v stadiu, v akom su.


----------



## mircik

Kachle - ale ved ceny klesli, je to uplne jasne overitelne. To, ze Lazik z NARKS a Sramko z NBS operuju so starymi udajmi z nejakej CNM, vobec nic neznamena. Kazdy realitak ti potvrdi, ze pokles o 30 % pri niektorych bytoch je realitou, najme pri starych panekaloch. Ked si realitny trh trochu sledoval a sledujes, musis ten pokles sam zbadat.

Na tejto stranke mas pekne ukazany vyvoj ponukovych cien od Marca 2008 az doteraz, kazdy mesiac sa to aktualizuje. Len namatkovo vyberiem ponukove ceny za m2:

Nove Mesto: 
Maj 2008 - 2417,- eur
Maj 2009 - 1736,- eur

Ruzinov:
Maj 2008 - 1889,- eur
Maj 2009 - 1552,- eur

Petrzalka:
Maj 2008 - 1693,- eur
Maj 2009 - 1344,- eur

ceny nehnutelosti


----------



## default

*Predajny argument mesiaca* :clown::doh:


----------



## aquila

a aka je tam suvislost s tou show ci co to je panelak ?  nejako mi unika pointa  alebo ze by sa to tam natacalo ? vsak nema JOJ atelier na kolibe ?


----------



## default

Neviem ja v telke pozeram iba futbal. Asi je to nejaky sitkom co sa tam natacal alebo co.. A pointa spociva v tom, ze si neviem predstavit cloveka, co si to kupi akurat kvoli tomu.


----------



## Nido

aquila said:


> a aka je tam suvislost s tou show ci co to je panelak ?  nejako mi unika pointa  alebo ze by sa to tam natacalo ? vsak nema JOJ atelier na kolibe ?


tak ale sem tam musis natocit aj nejake sceny v exterieri, a ked uz sa to vola panelak, tak aj nejaky panelak by obcas v zabere mohol byt, aj ked je to trojposchodovy tehlovy barak a bude to prave ten z inzeratu. zvysok sa samozrejme robi na Kolibe.


----------



## aquila

aha  

default, ludia su rozny, nikdy nevies aka sa nejaka pipenka rozhodne to kupit aby mohla kamoska "chvalit"


----------



## milan11

kirhof said:


> Urcite to myslis dobre, ale tento navod by nefungoval. Prave si nechtiac opisal sposob uvazovania, ktory viedol k terajsej krize.


Mylis sa.
Ku terajsej krize viedlo, mimo inych faktorov, jednoducho naplnenie dopytu.
Tomu ale predchadzalo 15 az 20 rokov rastu ekonomik a blahobytu.
Preco by sme my, na Slovensku, mali kvoli nenazranosti developerov o tychto 15 rokov rastu prist?




kirhof said:


> Hned prvy krok je zradny, spravne by mal vyzerat takto:
> "Cim viac dlhov, tym viac penazi v ekonomike" a hned je jasne, ze nieco nesedi.
> Dalsi krok tiez nemusi byt nutne pravda, najviac penazi v ekonomike maju dnes asi v Zimbabwe, na ich hdp sa to asi velmi priaznivo neprejavilo.


S tymi dlhmi to urcite sedi.
Napis mi tu dalsie moznosti, okrem exportu a moznej turistiky, ktore ti dvihnu rapidne mnozstvo penazi v ekonomike a tym padom rapidne zvysie HDP.
A Zimbabwe tu nemozes porovnavat, vyska HDP sa urcuje v konvertibilnych menach, co Zimbabwsky dolar urcite nie je.





kirhof said:


> A dalo by sa pokracovat dalej.
> Aj ked to vyzera na prvy pohlad ako slovickarenie, prave uvedomenie si toho, ze akykolvek rast blahobytu musi byt postaveny na realnom bohatstve, nie na inflacnych peniazoch, je dolezite pre to, aby sme neopakovali zase tu istu chybu.


Ja mam iny nazor.
Ludia jednoducho musia niekde byvat a bolo by nesmierne naivne domnievat sa, ze vystavba, alebo kupa domu, alebo bytu sa da zrealizovat nasetrenim penazi v priebehu zivota jedinca.
Samozrejme, ze su aj taketo pripady, ale tych je mimoriadne malo.
Vseobecne, bez hypouveru, alebo pozicky, nie je jednoducho mozne realizovat potrebu byvania.
Preco to teda Slovensko nemoze vyuzit, ked to vyuzilo ostatnych 20 krajin tohto civilizovaneho sveta a realne si zdvihli HDP a realne obyvatelstvo na tom zbohatlo.
A to, ze je dnes kriza je pre Slovensko iba obrovske plus, ked sa mozeme poucit z chyb inych a do buducna sa im vyvarovat.

Aj ked zhavaruje autobus, aj tak je to stale uzitocny vynalez, ktory si plni svoju funkciu. Robim teda nezmysel, ak odmietam sadnut so autobusu, len kvoli havarii nejakeho ineho.

A ina moznost pre Slovensko v dnesnej dobe celosvetovej hospodarskej krize jednducho neexistuje. Export klesa a este dlhu dobu klesat bude.
Polnohospodarstvo a turistiku nie sme kvoli nasej mentalite schopny ozivit, ale aj tak maju tieto dva obory ovela mensi vplyv na hospodarstvo ako stavebnictvo.

Jednoducho musime co najskor nechat ceny bytov padnut na co najsirsiu kupyschopnu uroven a zacat stavat co najvacsie mnozstvo lacnych rodinnych domov, nie bytov.
Bratislava ma z urbanistickeho hladiska na to najlepsie predpoklady.
Bohuzial, ucime sa stale iba velmi pomaly a namiesto adekvatnej vystavby sa pustame do dalsich masovych bytovych nezmyslov v podobe Juzneho mesta a Portu. :bash:

Preco, kurva, tieto dva projekty nemozu byt zamerane na lacnu vystavbu rodinnych domov???


----------



## mircik

*
Byty opäť zlacneli. Predávajúci ustupujú*



> Víťazom realitného trhu je ten, kto odložil kúpu, porazeným zase ten, ktorý príliš dlho otáľal s predajom. V druhom štvrťroku tohto roka sa byty opäť znehodnocovali a nič nenasvedčuje tomu, že sa to v čase krízy tak skoro zmení.





> Obnovenie cenového rastu je však podľa analytikov v nedohľadne. "Kým bude slovenská ekonomika v červených číslach, a kým budú ľudia naďalej prichádzať o prácu, tak ceny nehnuteľností nebudú mať veľký dôvod na rast,“ povedala analytička Poštovej banky Eva Sárazová.


----------



## Kachle

V poslednom obodbi bolo viacero podobnych clankov. Zjavne sa realitky uvedomili a chcu rozhybat trh, nie cez strasenie alebo laakanie kupujucich (lacnejsie nebude, kupujte teraz), ale cez tlak na predavajucich, aby znizili / zrealnili ceny.
Ludia sa len tazko vzdavaju snov a prijemnych predstav, preto tie ceny klesaju pomaly a postupne. Tieto clanky to maju urychlit a nastavit atmosferu na trhu, aby viac ozil.


----------



## default

Viacmenej znu, co sami pomahali siat.


----------



## quama

Kachle said:


> V poslednom obodbi bolo viacero podobnych clankov. Zjavne sa realitky uvedomili a chcu rozhybat trh, nie cez strasenie alebo laakanie kupujucich (lacnejsie nebude, kupujte teraz), ale cez tlak na predavajucich, aby znizili / zrealnili ceny.
> Ludia sa len tazko vzdavaju snov a prijemnych predstav, preto tie ceny klesaju pomaly a postupne. Tieto clanky to maju urychlit a nastavit atmosferu na trhu, aby viac ozil.


Tieto clanky pisu novinari, ktori v tom maju hokej (samozrejme ak to nie je PR nejakeho developera). Vobec nerozlisuju medzi novostavbami, starsimi bytmi, polohou a inymi diferenciacnymi kriteriami. Ak sa bavime o BA, tak tam starsie byty v kvalitnych lokalitach (okrem luxusu, velkych vymer a centra) dole nepojdu, pretoze uz isli asi o tretinu a ti co museli uz predali. Naopak pri novostavbach vidim priestor na pad, pretoze isli dolu asi o 5% a vela projektov je prakticky nepredajnych.

Slovenski novinari okrem Trendu maju vlciu tmu vo viacerych odbornych temach reality nevynimajuc. Alebo su zaplateni. A podla mna si to uz vela ludi vsimlo, a taketo clanky prestali byt mienkotvorne. Nebudu podla mna vytvarat psychologiu trhu.


----------



## default

*Realitný maklér: Dobrý byt za dobrú cenu viem predať za týždeň*



> "Ak už aj sme na cenovom dne, nič zatiaľ nesignalizuje rýchlu zmenu trendu. Rovnako je ale možné, že trh si v klesajúcom trende dáva iba oddychovú prestávku, aby za chvíľu pokračoval ďalej na ceste dole," myslí si Peter Poláčik, realitný maklér RE/MAX Real Centrum.





> Na trhu s bývaním je ešte veľký neuspokojený dopyt. Ako sa ekonomická situácia zlepší a banky znovu rozbehnú úverovanie, z čakajúcich kupujúcich sa stanú nedočkaví kupujúci a trh sa opäť zmení na rastový. Bolo by však príliš optimistické očakávať, že sa tak udeje veľmi rýchlo a krivka rastu cien bude strmá...





> Na trhu sú alebo v krátkom čase pribudnú len v Bratislave a okolí tisíce novopostavených bytových jednotiek, ako spomienka na nedávnu developerskú horúčku. Už teraz ich predaj viazne a nič neveští, že by sa to malo v krátkom čase zmeniť. Málo predajov a nervózne čakajúce banky na splácanie ich preúverovaných projektov sú nočnou morou developerov. Zatiaľ sa tvária, že sú v pohode, tvrdia, že obrat na trhu je na dosah a žiadne plošné znižovanie cien sa nebude konať. Je to ako zákopová vojna medzi developermi a bývania chtivými zákazníkmi. Ak obrat na trhu nenastane rýchlo, budú mať developeri problémy. Čím viac budeme počuť, že ceny už lepšie nebudú a kupovať treba teraz, tým skôr príde k skokovému zníženiu cien. Keď to totiž neurobia developeri sami, urobia to za nich financujúce banky a v tom prípade bude zníženie cien ešte razantnejšie. A pri poklese cien novostavieb sa dá s veľkou určitosťou predpokladať aj následné zníženie cien starších nehnuteľností na second-hand trhu.



iny nazor...

*Je čas na hypotéku. Lepšie to už nebude*



> Ak chcete kúpiť byt či dom na hypotéku, dlho neváhajte. Podmienky už zrejme priaznivejšie nebudú. Nehnuteľnosti podľa maklérov dosiahli svoje cenové dno alebo sa k nemu aspoň blížia a úrokové sadzby v bankách sa podľa analytikov pravdepodobne ďalej radikálne znižovať nebudú.


----------



## redfever

default said:


> *Realitný maklér: Dobrý byt za dobrú cenu viem predať za týždeň*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iny nazor...
> 
> *Je čas na hypotéku. Lepšie to už nebude*


K tomu prvemu clanku: Priam neuveritelne uprimny a pravdivy popis situacie od realitneho maklera. Gratulujem :applause:
Mozno sa stavame svedkami historickej udalosti, ked realitaci zacinaju hovorit pravdu...

Pan Lazik bude mat teraz velmi vela prace, aby nam v inom rozhovore vysvetlil, ze nic z toho nie je pravda


----------



## Kachle

Bývanie Bratislavské byty ďalej klesajú, najviac v centre. 
Dalsia analyza poklesu cien novostavieb. Ale tie ceny su stale kdesi mimo beznu dostupnost. Jej vypovednu hodnotu znizuje aj fakt, ze su v nej zapocitane i pomerne nepravdepodobne projekty ako Central.
Tiez je trochu skoda, ze analyzu spracovali podla obvodov a nie podla nejakych zmysluplnejsich, koherentnejsich oblasti.


----------



## mircik

^^ tak budme radi, ze si v REBe dali aspon nejaku namahu a priniesli toto konstatovanie, lebo analyzou sa to nazvat neda.. 
.
ale aspon uz netvrdia, ze byty neklesaju, nepocuvame overene pravdy o dosiahnuti cenoveho dna, ci dokonca raste cien, ako to bolo este nedavno v podobnych kvazianalyzach pocut...


----------



## Aan

*Bytov sa postavilo veľa. Pride nová vlna zlacňovania*



> 11. 08 | 00:00 - Najviac pôjdu s cenou dole novostavby
> 
> Bratislava - Hospodárska kríza, ktorá zatriasla realitným trhom aj na Slovensku, prinesie zrejme druhú vlnu pádu nehnuteľností. Teraz sa to pravdepodobne dotkne novostavieb.
> 
> Trh s bytmi totiž v najbližšom čase zaplavia novostavby, ktoré sa začali stavať v čase developerského boomu. Navyše v hlavnom meste nastal jav už dlhú dobu nevídaný.
> 
> Staršie byty v Bratislave po prudkom páde opäť stúpli na cene, zatiaľ čo cena novostavieb klesala s ich rastúcim počtom. Okrem tejto anomálie klesali ceny, najmä starších bytov, na celom Slovensku. Nie však tak prudko ako donedávna.
> 
> "Razantný pokles cien sa doteraz dotkol iba starších nehnuteľností, pri novostavbách je okolo plošného znižovania cien zatiaľ ticho. Môže to však byť ticho pred búrkou. Na trhu totiž sú alebo v krátkom čase pribudnú len v Bratislave a okolí tisíce novopostavených bytových jednotiek, ako spomienka na nedávnu developerskú horúčku. Už teraz ich predaj viazne a nič neveští, že by sa to malo v krátkom čase zmeniť," uviedol pre Aktuálne.sk Peter Poláčik z realitnej kancelárie RE/MAX. .
> 
> "Málo predajov a nervózne čakajúce banky na splácanie ich preúverovaných projektov tak vytvárajú tlak na výraznejšie zníženie cien," dodal.
> 
> Národná asociácia realitných kancelárií Slovenska (NARKS) eviduje najmä pri novostavbách čoraz väčší počet akcií viažúcich sa k novostavbám.
> 
> "Aj v novostavbách je badať pohyb, aj keď hromadné totálne prerobenie cenníkov ešte nenastalo. Pri predaji sa čoraz častejšie využívajú rôzne akcie a zľavy. Napríklad bytový architekt, vybavenie bytu (napr. kuchynská linka), parkovacie miesto, služby grátis, darčekové šeky," uviedol pre Aktuálne.sk Martin Lazík, generálny sekretár NARKS.
> Pokles o 30 percent
> 
> Reálne začali ceny bytov a domov klesať na jar minulého roka. Za toto obdobie klesli predajné ceny nehnuteľností v Bratislave na tzv. second-hand trhu o cca 30 percent. Počet zrealizovaných obchodov tiež dosť výrazne poklesol.
> 
> "Môže za to kríza, ale najmä samotná podstata klesajúceho trhu, predávajú a kupujú naozaj iba tí, ktorí musia. Mnoho predávajúcich nie je ochotných zľaviť zo svojich cenových očakávaní a radšej čakajú s predajom, akoby mali ísť pod svoju "vnútornú" cenu. Väčšina kupujúcich zasa čaká na ešte nižšie ceny a taktiež kúpu odkladajú," dodal Poláčik.
> 
> Skolaudované byty v novostavbách, ktorými sa pomaly začína zaplavovať trh, okamžite ponúkajú na prenájom. Zvýšený dopyt po prenájmoch je tak podľa Poláčika dostatočne uspokojovaný neustále sa zväčšujúcou ponukou, ktorá tlačí na ceny. Ceny prenájmov bytov sa tak mierne znižujú. Tento trend sa môže ešte zrýchliť.
> 
> Referenčná nehnuteľnosť: 2-izbový byt, 55-65 m2, cena v EUR/m2, ponukové ceny, byt v pôvodnom stave:
> Mesto	1. kvartál 2009	2. kvartál 2009
> Bratislava 1529 1611
> Trnava 1034,62 948
> Nitra 1028,65 934
> B. Bystrica 942,51 829
> Žilina 979,25 912
> Trenčín 985,3 940
> Prešov 771,39 790
> Košice 977,16 945
> 
> 
> Referenčná nehnuteľnosť: 2-izbový byt, 55-65 m2, cena v EUR/m2, ponukové ceny, byt v novostavbe:
> Mesto	1. kvartál 2009	2. kvartál 2009
> Bratislava 2136,23 2125
> Trnava 1410,04 1359
> Nitra 1676,19 1289
> B. Bystrica 1292,47 1320
> Žilina 1348,83 1086
> Trenčín 1066,26 1212
> Prešov 1282,31 1190
> Košice 1173,21 -----
> 
> Zdroj: NARKS


http://aktualne.centrum.sk/pda/clanek.phtml?id=1188244


----------



## mircik

> Staršie byty v Bratislave po prudkom páde opäť stúpli na cene ...


hmm zasa sme pri tom magickom "conovom dne" -- ludia kupujte, uz nie je na co cakat... ach.
.
Lazik urobil peknu statistiku ponukovych cien pri modelovom 2-izbovom byte v BA, ktoreho cena v II. kvartali oproti I. kvartalu mierne stupla.
.
*Pri 3-izbovych bytoch to tak ale nie je a ceny v II. kvartali su nizsie, ako v prvom..*

3-izbovy byt, 65 - 80 m2, cela BA, cena v EUR za m2:

*I. kv 2009 -1.583,00 EUR
II. kv 2009 - 1.508,00 EUR*

zdroj: cenynehnutelnosti.com


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> hmm zasa sme pri tom magickom "conovom dne" -- ludia kupujte, uz nie je na co cakat... ach.
> .
> Lazik urobil peknu statistiku ponukovych cien pri modelovom 2-izbovom byte v BA, ktoreho cena v II. kvartali oproti I. kvartalu mierne stupla.
> .
> *Pri 3-izbovych bytoch to tak ale nie je a ceny v II. kvartali su nizsie, ako v prvom..*
> 
> 3-izbovy byt, 65 - 80 m2, cela BA, cena v EUR za m2:
> 
> *I. kv 2009 -1.583,00 EUR
> II. kv 2009 - 1.508,00 EUR*
> 
> zdroj: cenynehnutelnosti.com


podla ,ma sa ceny starsich bytov v BA na dne ocitly, pretoze 
1. napriek sirokej ponuke, kvalitnych bytov nie je vela
2. strasenie krizou prestava fungovat, uz su aj spravy o oziveni + strasit tou istou temou sa neda donekonecna, zivot ide dalej
3. ludia, ktori potrebuju byvat nebudu cakat donekonecna, v jednej chvili urobia nakupne rozhodnutie, kriza nekriza
4. podstatna cast predavajucich co musela predat uz predala, ostatni maju pocit ze ist s cenou nizsie by aj na tomto recesiou poznacenom trhu bolo uz nespravne.
5. cast kupujucich sa radsej rozhodne si kupit po poklese starsi byt, kedze novsie byty vobec nesli dolu... Proste si kupia radsej 3 izbovy zatepleny panelak, ktory jepodstatne lacnejsi ako dvojizbovy v novostavbe...

Toto nevztahujem na byty v sirsom centre cez 90m2, ktore maju priestor pre dalsi pokles.
Dalej je viditelny pokles prenajmov, najma byty v centre sa zosunuli teda krasne, nieco co bolo po 45.000 sa prenajima za 900 EUR... To vesti dalsi prepad cien predajov v centre...


----------



## aquila

hm neviem.. ja mam dojdem, ze to pojde mozno este kusok dole.. nakupna nalada tu moc neni .. viaceri co teraz svojim sposobom aj potrebuju predat a aj dost potlacili ceny dole .. typu 70-80 tisic za 3i v petrzalke a nikto sa ani len neozve .. taka je realita ..


----------



## mircik

*Malý Dunaj - 40 % dole*

po River Parku prva vaznejsia zlava... Imho vsak stale nepredajne, vzhladom na vysku povodnych cien..

Obytný Malý Dunaj narástol a zlacnel



> Najväčšou zmenou však prešli cenovky – ešte koncom minulého roka, keď investor uvažoval o štarte výstavby vo februári 2009 stál byt s obytnou plochou 60 štvorcových metrov 4,9 milióna korún s daňou. Dnes je byt s rovnakou výmerou v ponuke za 105-tisíc eur, čo predstavuje 40-percentný pokles. Priemerný štvorcový meter celkovej plochy dnes s daňou a v prípade väčších bytov aj parkovacím miestom stojí niečo vyše 1 500 až necelých 1 800 eur.


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> podla ,ma sa ceny starsich bytov v BA na dne ocitly, pretoze
> 1. napriek sirokej ponuke, kvalitnych bytov nie je vela
> 2. strasenie krizou prestava fungovat, uz su aj spravy o oziveni + strasit tou istou temou sa neda donekonecna, zivot ide dalej
> 3. ludia, ktori potrebuju byvat nebudu cakat donekonecna, v jednej chvili urobia nakupne rozhodnutie, kriza nekriza
> 4. podstatna cast predavajucich co musela predat uz predala, ostatni maju pocit ze ist s cenou nizsie by aj na tomto recesiou poznacenom trhu bolo uz nespravne.
> 5. cast kupujucich sa radsej rozhodne si kupit po poklese starsi byt, kedze novsie byty vobec nesli dolu... Proste si kupia radsej 3 izbovy zatepleny panelak, ktory jepodstatne lacnejsi ako dvojizbovy v novostavbe...
> 
> Toto nevztahujem na byty v sirsom centre cez 90m2, ktore maju priestor pre dalsi pokles.
> Dalej je viditelny pokles prenajmov, najma byty v centre sa zosunuli teda krasne, nieco co bolo po 45.000 sa prenajima za 900 EUR... To vesti dalsi prepad cien predajov v centre...


moj nazor je, ze predsalen este o cosi poklesnu.. Pochopitelne, najvecsiu rolu zohrava lokalita, v niektorych mikrolokalitach v BA nevylucujem do konca roka ani mierny rast... 
.
Ako celok za BA vsak ocakavam este do zaciatku zimy, pripadne do konca roka mierny pokles.
.
Musime si uvedomit, ze momentalne je uhorka. Nekupuje sa takmer nic, ale ani sa takmer nic nove neponuka - v ponukach sa tocia byty, ktore sa nedari predat uz niekolko mesiacov, ci dokonca rokov. Po skonceni uhorky sa mozno predaj mierne rozbehne, ale opet sa naplni aj ponuka...Vseobecne som si zacal vsimat u ludi, medii a pod zaujimave ocakavania ohladom jesene, kedy vela ludi podvedome caka zazrak - kriza sa skonci, zacneme rast, lebo krizu uz mame predsa dlho.. To je vsak podla mna omyl, ziadne ozivenie nepride - nema odkial.
.
Vyznamnou evenutalitou, ktora by mohla opet zlacnit byty na sekundari je hypoteticke (a ja verim, ze aj nutne a tym padom podla mna realne) znizenie cien niektorych novostavieb. Dnes je rozdiel medzi novym a starym bytom (panelak vs novostavba v identickej lokalite) nezriedka 40 - 50 %. Je samozrejme logicke, ze kupim starsi 3-izbovy panelovy byt za 2,5 mio SKK po ciastocnej rekonstrukcii, ako rovnako velku, 200 metrov vzdialenu novostavbu tvariacu sa ako standart (v skutocnosti vsak lowend) za 4,5 mio SKK. 
Ak vsak poklesnu prave tieto byty v novostavbach na sidliskach, sposobi to odchod kupujucich prave smerom do novostavieb, takze byty na sekundari budu musiet este viac klesnut, aby si udrzali konkurencnu vyhodu - vyrazne nizsiu cenu.
.
Dostupnost hypotek je ale myslim najdolezitejsi faktor, pokial sa tu znovu nezacnu bezhlavo rozdavat peniaze ako pred krizou, nemame sancu vratit sa na predkrizovy stav.
Cize v skratke - podla mna nas caka este mierny pokles starych bytov, potom dlhodoba stagnacia. Novostavby dole o 20 - 30 %, inak su neopredajne...


----------



## aquila

tak nejako .. aj dobre lokality idu dole .. byty na zamockej uz sa sem tam objavia pod 200 tisic euro.. v "novostavbach" na horskom je uz tiez mozne mat 3i byt aj vratane garaze okol 220 max 250 tisic euro .. tu su ceny, ktore su 50 az 100 euro tisic menej ako minuly rok .. a stale nemaju kupcov ..


----------



## mircik

Byty do konca roka dražieť nebudú. Niekde môžu ešte zlacnieť



> "Ceny starších bytov môžu ešte stále klesnúť približne o desať percent," potvrdila Andrea Marcinová z 1. Národnej aukčnej spoločnosti
> v Bratislave. Zlacnieť môžu aj byty v horších lokalitách. Alebo tie, kde býva vo vchode veľa ľudí či majú viacero priechodných izieb.





> Byty a domy, ktorých ceny padajú už od minulej jesene, preto ešte nemuseli pocítiť dno, od ktorého by sa mali odraziť a začať rásť. Niektorí makléri dokonca odhadujú, že neporastú ešte najbližší rok či dva. Na Slovensku sa pritom za posledný rok prepadli ceny bytov aj o viac ako pätinu. Napríklad jednoizbový byt v Košiciach, ktorý stál vlani v lete vyše 59-tisíc eur (1,8 milióna korún), sa dnes predáva za 46-tisíc eur (1,4 milióna korún). Za Košicami, kde ceny jednoizbových bytov spadli o 22 percent, nasledujú byty v Prešove a Bratislave. Ceny trojizbových bytov pritom padali najviac v Trnave, Trenčíne a Košiciach.


v podstate len dojmologia maklerov, ziadna analyza preco, ako a za kolko...


----------



## redfever

http://weidinger.blog.sme.sk/c/202308/bratislavske-ceny-bytov-a-ich-pokles.html

Dalsi realitny kovboj, ktory sa ani nehanbi na svoju demagogiu zneuzivat blog.sme.sk...


----------



## default

Chlapca to zivi, tak co uz mal napisat? Zabudol ale dodat, na kolko bytov zobral rychlo uver a kolko ich skupil, ked podla jeho nazoru sa investicia do RE oplati. Moj tip je nula cela nula.


----------



## aquila

ono svojim sposobom ma pravdu, ale takym, o ktorom ani on nevie 

ono nehnutelnost sa momentalne ciastocne oplati ... ak si hooodne konzervativny investor a ak financujes cash.. potom mas vyssie p.a. ako je v banke, lebo teraz je p.a. mizerne na terminakoch .. ale tak financne silne tento chlapec urcite neni  

priklad pri starsom 3i byte za cca 100 tisic euro ked bude mat v cistom po odpocitani nakladov a dani ca 4000 euro, tak sa dostane na cca 4 % .. len tam si clovek zase musi zmanazovat najomnikov aby nemal vypadky etc etc .. nem jednoduche.. ale je to urobitelne 

ale akonahle zoberie hypo, tak je to veeeeelmi dlhodoba investicia v zmysle, ze za 30 rokov budem mat druhy byt, ktory mi bude prilepsovat ku dochodku .. a aj vtedy je to doost otazne, resp nemohol mat viac ako ~ 40% cez hypo .. 

to sa viac oplati ist do firemnych dlhopisov, kde mas 6-8 % p.a. a kratkodobu investiciu.. len tam zase treba aspon cca 50 tisic euro aby mal clovek aspon zakladny lot .. a uprimen, pochybujem, ze ten typek videl realne na svojom konte 50 litrov pokope 

nehovoriac o tom, ze teraz su byty hodne nelikviditne.. t.j. pokial nema dalsiu volnu hotovost, tak ten byt obrato nepreda ani keby co robil ...


----------



## Sukino

mircik said:


> po River Parku prva vaznejsia zlava... Imho vsak stale nepredajne, vzhladom na vysku povodnych cien..
> 
> Obytný Malý Dunaj narástol a zlacnel


still too expensive for that crap


----------



## quama

redfever said:


> http://www.investrea.sk/index.php?pid=martinkov_potok (Cadca)
> 
> Cena : od *993.50 € (29930,18 SKK)* za m2 vrátane DPH
> 
> Nech je pozemok v BA drahsi o 10 000 Sk za m2. Predpokladajme zastavanost pozemku 30%. Budova ma 10 poschodi. T.j. 10000* 3 / 10 = 3000 Sk.
> 
> Cize, odpoved celou vetou:
> 
> Ak v Cadci sa da predat m2 aj so ziskom za 30 000 Sk, tak rovnaka stavba v Bratislave by sa po zohladneni ceny pozemku dala predavat so ziskom za *33 000 Sk/m2* !!!
> 
> Priznavam, ze je tam carovne slovicko *od*, cize niektore vymery nech stoja aj 35 000 Sk/m2, aj tak to stale neprekracuje hranicu ani 40 000 SK/m2.


cena za kvalitny pozemok v BA na vystavbu bytoveho domu urcite nebude len o 10 000 vyssia ako v cadci. Pocitam tak o 30 - 40 000. Dalej cena stavebnych prac je v BA drahsia ako v Cadci. V Ba casto musis riesit komplikovanejsie dopravne napojenie, prekladku sieti, korupciu co ti stavbu predrazuje.
Napriek tomu su ceny niektorych projektov az smiesne vysoke a robia ich nepredajnymi.


----------



## redfever

quama said:


> cena za kvalitny pozemok v BA na vystavbu bytoveho domu urcite nebude len o 10 000 vyssia ako v cadci. Pocitam tak o 30 - 40 000. Dalej cena stavebnych prac je v BA drahsia ako v Cadci. V Ba casto musis riesit komplikovanejsie dopravne napojenie, prekladku sieti, korupciu co ti stavbu predrazuje.
> Napriek tomu su ceny niektorych projektov az smiesne vysoke a robia ich nepredajnymi.


"Pocitam tak o 30 - 40 000" ??? Ja som to ratal v korunach na m2. Nepomylis si sa tu?

Az take rozdiely v cenach stavebnych prac byt nemozu, lebo keby boli, tak staci doviest sem tych z Kysuc a dat im nejake ubytovanie v okoli BA. Naklady na dopravne napojenie, prekladku sieti atd. su tu urcite vyssie, ale o kolko celkovo? A akou sumou sa to prejavi na vyslednej cene za m2 podlahovej plochy?
Nech su vsetko tieto naklady vyssie celkovo o 10 milionov ako v Cadci. Toto cislo povazujem za hornu hranicu (opravte ma, ak sa mylim). Ak novostavba ma cca 5000 m2 predajnej podlahovej plochy, tak 10 000 000 / 5000 = 2000Sk. Cize stavba v BA sa prejavi na kazdom m2 v sume vyssej o 2000 Sk ako v pripade stavby v Cadci. Cize zdaleka nic tu nenaznacuje a neobhajuje, ze cena v BA NEMOZE byt mensia ako 55 -60 tisic za meter.


----------



## milan11

^^Mas pravdu.
Ak sa mohli niektore projekty z pred piatich rokov predavat v Ba po 27 500SK/m2, tak isto sa mozu dnes predavat za tuto, alebo velmi podobnu sumu.

Ceny prace a stav. materialov pocas tych 5 rokov totiz urcite nevyleteli hore o 100%.


----------



## quama

redfever said:


> "Pocitam tak o 30 - 40 000" ??? Ja som to ratal v korunach na m2. Nepomylis si sa tu?
> 
> Az take rozdiely v cenach stavebnych prac byt nemozu, lebo keby boli, tak staci doviest sem tych z Kysuc a dat im nejake ubytovanie v okoli BA. Naklady na dopravne napojenie, prekladku sieti atd. su tu urcite vyssie, ale o kolko celkovo? A akou sumou sa to prejavi na vyslednej cene za m2 podlahovej plochy?
> Nech su vsetko tieto naklady vyssie celkovo o 10 milionov ako v Cadci. Toto cislo povazujem za hornu hranicu (opravte ma, ak sa mylim). Ak novostavba ma cca 5000 m2 predajnej podlahovej plochy, tak 10 000 000 / 5000 = 2000Sk. Cize stavba v BA sa prejavi na kazdom m2 v sume vyssej o 2000 Sk ako v pripade stavby v Cadci. Cize zdaleka nic tu nenaznacuje a neobhajuje, ze cena v BA NEMOZE byt mensia ako 55 -60 tisic za meter.



pochopil som ze v SKK/m2 a nepomylil som sa. ale v okrajovych castiach BA asi bude ten rozdiel nizsi ako 30, mozno sa dostanes aj na tych 10.
ten rozdiel nebude nejaky dramaticky, ale na stavbu v BA dostanes vyssiu cenu ako na stavbu v Cadci.
 dopravne napojenie, parkovanie a siete ti mozu zivot dost podstatne skomplikovat, co sa potom na cene urcite prejavy
samozrejme ze cena moze byt nizsia ako 55-60 a aj bude
problemom BA je nedostatok kvalitnych pozemkov na bytovu vystavbu, co znizuje ponuku a zvysuje cenu nielen pozemkov ale aj konecnu cenu bytoveho domu


----------



## redfever

quama:

Stale mi to neda, ze cena za pozemok je vyssia o 30 - 40 tisic. Mozes uviest niektore konkretne pripady (nie iba jeden ani ponuku na nete, lebo ked je nieco len ponuka a nie je to predane, tak to nehovori o nicom).

Ak aj pozeram na reality.sk ponuky, tak su tam sumy 15 tisic za meter, jedna dost prestrelena, a to za 28 tisic. A ako som spominal, su to len ponuky (vacsinou zbozne priania majitelov ignorujucich realitu). Dik


----------



## hurahura

*mozno si spominate na loteriu zaplat 100 euro a vyhraj byt*

clanok o tom ako dopadol tento pokus....

http://www.humno.sk/index.php?optio...yt&catid=15:tereza-veselska-reklama&Itemid=16


----------



## default

Vsak sme to vedeli uz na zaciatku ze perpetuum mobile neexistuje.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34546910&postcount=1435

Kazdy kto im poslal sto eur, je korunovany somar.


----------



## milan11

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5006062/studenti-uchytia-najlacnejsie-byty.html




> *Študenti uchytia najlacnejšie byty*
> 
> BRATISLAVA. V najväčšom slovenskom internáte, internáte Ľudovíta Štúra v Bratislave stojí ubytovanie pre jedného študenta v najdrahšej dvojlôžkovej izbe 75 eur mesačne. *Priemerná cena za dvojizbový byt bez energií v bratislavskom širšom centre stojí oproti tomu mesačne 648 eur.*
> 
> *Za posteľ v košickom internáte zaplatí študent mesačne asi 40 eur. Dvojizbový byt bez energií v Košiciach stojí 625 eur.*


Na zaklade spravnej pripomienky Defaulta a akej-takej objektivity mazem cast prispevku a nechavam iba informaciu od dennika Sme.
Kto chce lepsi obraz o realite, nech si namiesto clanku radsej pozrie diskusiu pod nim:
http://ekonomika.sme.sk/diskusie/1556302/1/Studenti-uchytia-najlacnejsie-byty.html


----------



## default

Milan, cisla v clanku pochopitelne odrazaju skor prianie redaktora, ako realitu. Nakoniec diskusia k clanku to potvrdzuje. 2i byt v BA bez energii vies zohnat za 400 € bez problemov.


----------



## Aan

za 500EUR sa da dnes zohnat 3i v BA vr. energii, za 400E s trochou stastia 2i vr. energi, 1i tak 330-350E vr. energi, tie priemerne ceny su tak blizke realite asi ako priemerne platy pre vacsinu ludi


----------



## mircik

^^ da sa aj lacnejsie.. Ja davam moj 1-izbak v 5-rocnom dome (novostavbe?) na zaciatku Petrzalky, 44 m2 za 300,- eur vratane energii a kablovky.
.
pokial dnes chces mat slusneho a korektneho najomnika, musis sa s cenou prisposobit...
.
tie cisla z clanku su uplny blud.. ale na to sme si uz hadam pri clankoch tykajucich sa realit mohli zvyknut..


----------



## aquila

skor mam dojem, ze presiel nejake PONUKY na realitnom serveri a prenasobil to bulharskou konstantou a poslal to do obehu .. za 600 euro aj s energiami ma 3i bud kompletne zrekonstruovany byt alebo aj novostavbu .. v sirsom centre.. na konci petrzalky, dubravke a vrakuni/dolnych honoch aj za menej..

vsak aj gaudi sa da za 720 euro mat 3i 

http://www.reality.sk/zakazka/1903-...ne-byvanie-v-novostavbe-gaudi-videoprehliadka

a to sa urcite da este vyjednavat


----------



## mircik

Júl neprial hypotékam, bolo ich najmenej od apríla



> Slovenské banky schválili počas júla 724 nových hypotekárnych úverov, čo bolo najmenej od apríla.





> Počet hypoték v siedmom mesiaci klesol oproti júnu o 19 percent, v porovnaní s vlaňajším júlom sa však prepadol o viac ako polovicu. Vyplýva to z informácií, ktoré dnes zverejnila Národná banka Slovenska (NBS) na svojej internetovej stránke.


dalo sa cakat, ze k vseobecnej mizerii sa prida aj mizeria uhorkova.. Augustove vysledky budu imho este horsie.. 

Este dodam, ze v juli 2009 bolo cerpanych 479 uverov. V porovnani s julom 2008, kedy bolo cerpanych cez 2000 uverov sa jedna o dramaticky pokles.


----------



## default

aquila said:


> skor mam dojem, ze presiel nejake PONUKY na realitnom serveri a prenasobil to bulharskou konstantou a poslal to do obehu ..


Ja myslim ze to ma z CMN... ti novinari su neuveritelne lenivi a neschopni


----------



## redfever

*Zaujímavý článok*

Realita v Španielsku



> Aj napriek obrovskému prebytku sa však oficiálne ceny nehnuteľností zatiaľ *tvrdohlavo držia iba 10 percent* pod vrcholom, odmietajúc zákony gravitácie, ktoré už devastujú americký trh.....
> 
> Nie, nepomôže to a veľkú časť z takmer polovice HDP, ktorú požičali staviteľom, budú musieť raz odpísať.


----------



## x_treme

milan11 said:


> Dodatok
> 
> (kurva, ako sa pise dieta v mnoznom cisle :dunno
> 
> :bash:


skus "detoch" :lol:


----------



## quama

*Zufalstvo vrcholi*


----------



## default

Ide do tuheho.


----------



## Aan

tu je ten clanok

http://www.pluska.sk/politika/2009/09/predaj-novostavieb-opat-rozbehol.html



> Trh s novými bytmi sa po mesiacoch krízy dostáva do starých koľají. Kým na jar museli developeri siahnuť k zľavám z cien, dnes už predávajú aj bez toho. Realitný trh s novými bytmi nabral druhý dych nielen Bratislave, ale aj v Prahe, kde na jar ešte úplne stagnoval.
> 
> 
> „Predaj nových bytov sa v Bratislave skutočne rozbehol,“ potvrdil aj Branislav Špirk z Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska. Zároveň však upozorňuje, že nie všetci developeri sa tešia. „Problém s predajom môže byť pri tých stavbách, ktoré sú len rozostavané. Ľudia sú pri nich viac podozrievaví a boja sa.“ K znovunaštartovaniu trhu s novostavbami prispeli aj zaujímavé zľavy či akcie. „Najväčšie zľavy ponúkali investori River Parku, až 40 percent. Ostatní developeri neponúkali takéto výrazné finančné zvýhodnenie, skôr sa snažili upútať tým, že v cene bytu už ponúkali aj garážové státie alebo novú kuchynskú linku. Niektorí ponúkali aj nové auto,“ dodáva Špirk.
> Hitom sú menšie byty
> 
> Zmena nastala aj v myslení investorov, a to aj v Bratislave a Prahe. „Kým pred dvoma rokmi bolo bežné, že dvojizbový byt s kuchyňou mal veľkosť 100 až 110 metrov, dnes sa tieto veľkosti vracajú k ľudovejším 55 až 60 metrom,“ uviedla Dita Korčianová z pražskej realitnej kancelárie Labartt Properties. K lepšiemu predaju prispeli aj v Prahe rôzne zľavy, napríklad v podobe bezplatnej možnosti zmeniť dispozície bytu. „Aj v Prahe sa ponúkali autá, zájazdy, zľavy aj 750-tisíc českých korún. Pri jednom projekte mohli tí, ktorí si kúpili byt, vyhrať v tombole najväčší byt v danom projekte,“ povedala Korčianová.
> 
> Praha drahšia ako Bratislava
> 
> Ani v Prahe sa však nepredá všetko. „Nepredávajú sa nekvalitné byty, kde developer urobil niekoľko chýb súčasne – v lokalite, dispozícii, štandarde a neposkytol adekvátne zľavy,“ dodáva Korčianová. Priemerná cena štvorcového metra nového bytu sa v Prahe pohybuje na úrovni 55 000 českých korún (2 155 eur). Sú však aj projekty, ktoré z tohto priemeru vytŕčajú. Napríklad v Central Parku Praha kúpite byt, kde stojí meter raz toľko. Cenovým vrcholom je projekt Mišík Gallery, kde sú byty aj za 70 miliónov korún.
> 
> Bratislava je o trochu lacnejšia. Priemerná cena štvorcového metra vyjde v novostavbe na 2 100 eur (63 260 korún). Naše hlavné mesto čaká na jeseň kolaudácia viacerých veľkých projektov či už Tri veže, River Park, Obydick, Eurovea. „Nebude to však mať do konca roku markantnejší dosah na konečnú cenu bytov, ale výrazne sa rozšíri ponuka v nových dokončených projektoch,“ konštatuje Peter Gerek z bratislavskej pobočky Labartt Properties. „Aj v týchto projektoch je ešte dosť bytov na predaj,“ dodáva Špirk.
> 
> V Česku sa stavia viac
> 
> Na Slovensku sa stavia oproti minulému obdobiu rekordne veľa bytov. Mnohé z nich sú však ešte z čias pred krízou. V porovnaní so susedmi z Česka však stále zaostávame. Kým u nás v minulom roku dokončili niečo vyše 14-tisíc bytov, v Česku to bol takmer trojnásobok – vyše 38-tisíc bytov. Rovnako je to aj so začatými stavbami. V minulom roku sa u nás začalo stavať 20-tisíc, v Česku vyše 43-tisíc bytov. Dnes je u nás celkovo rozostavaných vyše 69-tisíc bytov, v Česku je to 176-tisíc bytov.
> Paneláky o tretinu lacnejšie
> 
> Panelové byty zlacneli v Česku až o tretinu. Naopak pozemkov, chát a chalúp sa kríza takmer nedotkla. Nových bytov bude čoskoro nedostatok, čo môže tlačiť ceny opäť hore. Ceny nových bytov klesli o 10 až 20 percent a pravdepodobne sa už príliš znižovať nebudú. Podobne klesli aj ceny starších tehlových bytov – zhruba o 10 percent,“ uviedol včera Aleš Budín z realitnej kancelárie AAAbyty. cz.


----------



## mircik

> „Predaj nových bytov sa v Bratislave skutočne rozbehol,“ potvrdil aj Branislav Špirk z Národnej asociácie realitných kancelárií Slovenska.


dlho som sa tak dobre nepobavil.... pan sa nam snazi nahovorit, ze aj napriek tvrdohlavemu postoju developerov, ktori zvycajne nezlavili ani cent, akurat pridali nejaky parking zadarmo sa predaj novostavieb "zazracne" a "sam od seba" rozbehol???
.
toto uz hranici s klamstvom, pokial to nim rovno nie je... cize 3-izbovy byt za 6 - 7 mio SKK, ktory je sice v slusnej (pozor, nie vybornej!) lokalite, ale vsetkym ostatnym je to prachobycajny standart ide teraz na dracku....? Ludia tieto byty kupuju....? nenechajte sa vysmiat....


----------



## mircik

na pobavenie pridam clanok zo vcerajsich hospodarskych novin... Aj ked je to v podstate identicky clanok, hovori nieco uplne ine... konkretne v BA uz novostavby "letia", kdezto "Byty v Prahe nikto nechce"...
.
tento clanok je ciste PR sasov z Labarttu...

Byty v Prahe nikto nechce. Bratislava je v kurze



> Kým počas jari Praha zaznamenala takmer nulové predaje, v Bratislave sa prejavili plošné, individuálne zľavy. Už v lete sa však rezidenčný trh v Prahe rozbehol a v Bratislave dokonca prekonal skeptické očakávania realitných odborníkov. Trh s bytmi v metropolách ČR a SR zaznamenáva v ostatných mesiacoch rozdiely, ale nájdu sa aj spoločné znaky.


----------



## redfever

Developer by mal zarobiť aspoň 30 %



> Mnohí verili, že vysoké náklady môžu preniesť na spotrebiteľov, tvrdí developer Fred Buzzeo z New Yorku.


----------



## Majnolajno44




----------



## hurahura

*co si myslite o tejto ponuke?*

chcel by som vediet co si myslite o tejto ponuke

http://www.reality.sk/zakazka/0675-...zemok-s-rekreacnou-chatou-v-ba-iii-dobra-cena

respektive ako vidite cenovu buducnost pozemkov pod malymi karpatami v lokalite biely kriz, pekna cesta.... az po racu....
som zvedavy na vas nazor


----------



## majjer

pride mi ze ta zahrada je dost daleko od akehokolvek naznaku civilizacie. na byvanie je to pouzitelne max pre slobodneho s autom. udrziavaju sa tam vobec v zime cesty?
:dunno:


----------



## Strummer

asi by bolo dobre vediet, kde presne to je (google maps), podla fotiek sa to neda odhadnut.

EDIT: aha, uz viem kde to je, medzi Ahojom (Sliacska) a Peknou Cestou...


----------



## hurahura

hodte si do google earth Koziarka - to je kopec a pod nim je taka zahradkarska zastavba. Nebol som tam este, chcem sa tam ist pozriet - imho je to ten isty styl ako Ahoj, cize byvale zahradky prestavane viac ci menej na domy. UP hovori ze mozes postavit objekt individualnej rekreacie do max 80m2 zastavanej plochy co sa da urcite nejak obist, a keby aj by si chcel byt nejak poctivy pri rozumnej dispozicii mas pri dvoch poschodiach 160m2 co je ok. 
ma to urcite kopec nevyhod alebo vyhod /podla toho ako sa na to divas/ ja byvam v centre takze pre mna to ma kopec vyhod ta lokalita  (les, klud, pozemok..)
osobne sa mi to zda trochu drahe na to ze by som kupoval v podstate len pozemok... len netusim ci sa da kupit nieco podobne este vyhodnejsie /nenasiel som/


----------



## aquila

co ja viem, mas to za 165€/m2 .. co je docela dost.. resp podla toho ako planujes "zhodnitit" tu nehnutelnost tam ... mne by sa to zdalo byt dost v pazi ...

ale zase vedel by som si to urcite predstavit ako doplnom k bytu v centre .. ze na vikend sa netrepes na kopanice, alebo bohvie kde, ale v principe sa tam dopravis aj taxikom


----------



## hurahura

aquila said:


> co ja viem, mas to za 165€/m2 .. co je docela dost.. resp podla toho ako planujes "zhodnitit" tu nehnutelnost tam ... mne by sa to zdalo byt dost v pazi ...
> 
> ale zase vedel by som si to urcite predstavit ako doplnom k bytu v centre .. ze na vikend sa netrepes na kopanice, alebo bohvie kde, ale v principe sa tam dopravis aj taxikom


hej je to este dost drahy ten pozemok ze je to stale len "zahradka".


----------



## quama

hurahura said:


> hodte si do google earth Koziarka - to je kopec a pod nim je taka zahradkarska zastavba. Nebol som tam este, chcem sa tam ist pozriet - imho je to ten isty styl ako Ahoj, cize byvale zahradky prestavane viac ci menej na domy. UP hovori ze mozes postavit objekt individualnej rekreacie do max 80m2 zastavanej plochy co sa da urcite nejak obist, a keby aj by si chcel byt nejak poctivy pri rozumnej dispozicii mas pri dvoch poschodiach 160m2 co je ok.
> ma to urcite kopec nevyhod alebo vyhod /podla toho ako sa na to divas/ ja byvam v centre takze pre mna to ma kopec vyhod ta lokalita  (les, klud, pozemok..)
> osobne sa mi to zda trochu drahe na to ze by som kupoval v podstate len pozemok... len netusim ci sa da kupit nieco podobne este vyhodnejsie /nenasiel som/


osobne by som pockal aka bude cena takehoto pozemku, ked pridu na trh "Ficove" vinohrady
mimochodom nie je nahodou 2 podlazie takehoto domu podkrovie a teda nema plnohodnotnych 80m2?


----------



## mircik

hmm, som zvedavy, ci uz sme dosiahli to pomyselne "dno" a ak ano, ako dlho na nom zotrvame..

*Obchodovanie so staršími nehnuteľnosťami sa preberá z letargie*



> Trend v prospech kupujúcich pokračuje, a to je nepochybne dôvod, prečo sa obchodovanie s bývaním po roku prešľapovania na jednom mieste na Slovensku konečne prebúdza. Keďže prepad – realitní makléri hovoria „zreálnenie“ – cien postihol predovšetkým trh sekundárnych nehnuteľností, pozornosť všetkých, čo doteraz odďaľovali uskutočnenie transakcie, rastie. A spolu s ňou aj nervozita. Dokedy potrvá pokles trhovej hodnoty starších bytov? – znie otázka týchto dní pre obidve strany.
> 
> Situácia, keď strácali pôdu pod nohami výlučne predávajúci, sa pomaly obracia. Záujemca o výhodnú kúpu sa začína v duchu neisto pýtať: Neprepásol som práve ten najvhodnejší okamih?


....



> Stáva sa bežným pravidlom, že na prioritnom cieli čím skôr a čo najvýhodnejšie predať starú nehnuteľnosť nechávajú predávajúci pracovať viac realitných kancelárií paralelne a v duchu pravidla „viac sietí – istejší úlovok“ čakajú na zázrak. No keďže trh predávajúceho sa už dávno pretransformoval na trh kupujúceho a ponuka sekundárnych, ale tiež nových (najmä veľkometrážnych) bytov enormne prevyšuje dopyt, podmienky navrhovanej transakcie si vo väčšine prípadov diktujú záujemcovia o kúpu. Zatiaľ čo pred poldruha rokom ich čakalo v rade na 1 byt 10, dnes „stojí poslušne v rade“ 10 bytov na 1 záujemcu, ktorý to uchádzačovi o predaj dáva aj patrične najavo.


----------



## mircik

na druhej strane sentiment ludi nepredpoklada v najblizsej dobe ziadny nakupny boom..

Prieskum: Ľudia byty kupovať neplánujú, budú viac rekonštruovať


> "Ľudia sa chcú cítiť doma čo najpríjemnejšie a týmito aktivitami si mnohí často nahrádzajú svoje sny o novom, prípadne lepšom bývaní, keďže nehnuteľnosť si v najbližšom čase plánuje na Slovensku kúpiť minimum ľudí. *Iba necelé 4 percentá respondentov sa vyslovili, že si v najbližších 12 mesiacoch plánujú kúpiť pozemok, dom, byt, víkendové bývanie, záhradku alebo garáž*," informuje Gabriela Čekovská z GfK.


----------



## aquila

nakup bytov je ozaj na bode mrazu, zopar znamych predava starsie byty a nikto nemoze predat a to isli s cenou dost dole .. rozumeno, ruzinov ei 85k petrzalka 3i 80k a podobne..


----------



## redfever

aquila said:


> nakup bytov je ozaj na bode mrazu, zopar znamych predava starsie byty a nikto nemoze predat a to isli s cenou dost dole .. rozumeno, ruzinov ei 85k petrzalka 3i 80k a podobne..


Ak nemozu predat, aj ked isli s cenou dole, tak nech idu s cenou este nizsie!!! HOWGH


----------



## aquila

reagoval som na prispevok, kde novinari hovoria o oziveni.. dalej vo vacsine tie byty apriori nepotrebuju predat, tak sa aj rozhodli, ze to budu dalej prenajimat .. maju tam vacsie p.a. ako v banke


----------



## majjer

to by snad museli prenajimat zadarmo aby nemali vacsie % ako v banke


----------



## Aan

aquila 3i v petrzke za 80k je rozumna cena? hm, tak mozno pred rokom, ale skor ani vtedy uz nie, ako ponukova mozno, ale realna predajna skor tak do 70k a ten zaujem o ten ich byt o tom aj svedci, v dnesnej dobe je to absurdne predrazene, za 80k by to musel byt nizky panelak (nie 12p), najlepsia lokalita v petrzke (sever?) a komplet zrekonstruovany, ak to nesplna tieto tri podmienky je to predrazene a realne maximum je 70k, ak to je nejaky nezrekonstruovany shit na juhu v 12p bloku tak to nema 70k ani nahodou

EDIT: samozrejme ak sa bavime o panelakoch, ak by to bola 3i novostavba tak by to bola rozumna predajna cena


----------



## Creative

redfever said:


> Ak nemozu predat, aj ked isli s cenou dole, tak nech idu s cenou este nizsie!!! HOWGH



obávam sa že aj keby to dali nižšie ani tak to nikto nekúpi. Kupujúci robia totiž presne to isté čo robili predávajúci pred možno dvoma rokmi. Špekulujú!! trh zatial neurčil čo je rozumná cena. Chce to čas a Konik na hrad oleee


----------



## aquila

aan: nepisal som ze to je rozumna cena, ale taku cenu ponukli  

btw. za 80k si pred rokom v petrzalke predal aj dvojizbak v povodnom stave  3i nebol problem predat za 110k ak bol prerobeny..

teraz nepredas pomaly ani za 70k ako bolo napisane vyssie.. trh sa uplne zastavil..


----------



## redfever

Creative said:


> obávam sa že aj keby to dali nižšie ani tak to nikto nekúpi. Kupujúci robia totiž presne to isté čo robili predávajúci pred možno dvoma rokmi. Špekulujú!! trh zatial neurčil čo je rozumná cena. Chce to čas a Konik na hrad oleee



1. Vzdy existuje hranica, ked clovek sice ma o danu nehnutelnost zaujem, ale jednoducho si ju nekupi a nekupi, lebo proste na nu nema (argumentovat sa da napr. priemernym platom v BA 22 000 v cistom, pricom ho 2/3 ludi ani nedosahuje). Cize predpoklad, ze ked sa vsetci dohodnu na nejakej cene a nespustia z nej, nasledne coho sa predaj danych nechnutelnosti spusti, je mylny.

2. Aj teraz su ludia ochotny dat za byvanie 80 tisic Euro, ale uz nie za 3-izbak v obycajnom panelaku, to je chore... Za tu cenu si teraz predstavujem paradne zrekonstruovany 4-izbovy byt v zateplenom dome, max 8 poschodi, s vymenenymi vytahmi, zrekonstruovanou strechou, vo velmi dobrej lokalite, miestom na parkovanie atd...

3. Nech ten byt znizia teraz na 50 tisic euro a ak ostatne ponuky ostanu na cenach okolo 70-80 tisic, viem, ze sa im to podari predat. PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> Len tvoje teorie prax nepotvrdzuje. len sa pozrime na zoznam najbohatsich ludi a zistime ze asi polovica z nich z ziadnej privilegovanej triedy nepochadza a hlavne v USA sa najbohatsi ludia stali najbohatsimi svojou vlastnou zasluhou.
> 
> 1. Bill Gates - netreba predstavovat, sice otec advokat, ale stredna trieda
> 2. Warren Buffett - zacinal v otcovom zelovoce, ziadna privilegovana trieda
> 3. Carlos Slim Helu - syn libanonskych pristahovalcov do Mexica, vysiel s chudobnych pomerov
> 4. Lawrence Ellison - vyrastal v dvojizbaku na Chicagskom predmesti, v podstate ani stredna trieda
> 5. Ingvard Kamprad - zakladatel IKEA, vyrastal na farme v malom meste, zacal predajom z bicykla, ziadna privilegovana vrstva
> 6. Karl Albrecht - zakladatel nemeckych diskontov Aldi, syn banika, vyrastal v jednoduchych pomeroch, nic privilegovane
> 
> 
> takto by sa dalo pokracovat, asi polovica rebricka najbohatsich ludi vysla s beznych alebo dokonca jednoduchych pomerov, ich rodicia vobec neboli nicim vyznamni a oni dosiahli uspech svojim umom, pracou a davkou stastia... ale najma preto, ze im to system UMOZNIL.


necital si poriadne. ja som vobec netvrdil, ze ide len o to, do akej vrstvy sa narodis. ide o KOMBINACIU inteligencie, agresivity a rodiny. kludne moze byt niektory faktor silnejsi. cize, aby som sa vratil k predoslemu pripadu, Bushove deti z tej skupiny vypadnu, nahradia ich deti Gatesa, Buffetta, Ellisona, pripadne dalsi im podobni, ktori sa vysvihnu na zaklade len jedneho alebo dvoch faktorov. ten priklad z africkej dediny bol len ako priklad extremu, nie argument, ze to nie je mozne. okrem toho, vplyv nie je len o majetku.

Oh, a Bill Gates, ak sa dobre pamatam, je tam kde je len a iba vdaka kontaktom svojej matky, ktora ho dohodila IBM.


----------



## kapibara

Tam ide o to, ze ten pomer je extremne zvlastny, ze 20% ludi vlastni 80% celosvetoveho bohatstva. A ze tato teoria 20-80 sa da aplikovat na vseko. Aj marketingovi specialisti sa o tom ucia v skole. Mozte to niekto potvrdit? Majnolajno? 
Aj napriklad obchody maju 80% zisku z 20 % tovaru. Tiez v tom grafe aj v tejto teorii nevidim logiku, ale proste takto to funguje. A skusala som s tym vybabrat a robila som rozne pokusy a nikdy sa mi to nepodarilo. 

Bill Gate- mama - IBM som pocula aj ja. No bol v spravnej chvili na spravnom mieste. Tieto veci zavisia od stastia.
A mozno keby sa urobila statistika najbohatsich ludi na svete, tak by to zas dopadlo tak, ze 80% mali uspech vdaka rodine a kontaktom a 20% mali stastie.


----------



## Aan

kapibara said:


> Aj napriklad obchody maju 80% zisku z 20 % tovaru. Tiez v tom grafe aj v tejto teorii nevidim logiku, ale proste takto to funguje. A skusala som s tym vybabrat a robila som rozne pokusy a nikdy sa mi to nepodarilo.


taketo vseobecne teorie su nezmysly a nikdy nefunguju, vedci sa uz dlho pokusaju najst vseobecnu teoriu kde by vsetko so vsetkym suviselo a nemaju to, u ekonomiky to neplati uz vonkoncom, napriklad u beznych hypermarketov sa traduje ze maju tovar rozdeleny na tretiny - 1/3 akciovy lacny, 1/3 standardny ako inde, 1/3 drahsi ako inde - ale v zasade zarabaju na vsetkych, aj na akciovom je vacsinou slusna marza, kto mal moznost nahliadnut do systemov s nakupnymi cenami moze byt akurat nastvany za co nam to obchody predavaju, ked sa dozviete ze super akciovy tovar za 29,90 obchod v reali nenakupuje ani za 7 korun, davnejsie som mal pristup k tymto systemom (nastavoval som v nich ceny) a tie rozdiely u potravin su sialene (o textile nehovoriac, to vie snad kazdy ze tam su marze stovky percent, aj preto si mozu dovolit obchody kazdu chvilu akcie 1+1 zdarma a pod. a stale na tom pekne trhnu)


----------



## Strummer

nieco na pripomienku starych dobrych cias:

Trend, 5.3.2007, dobre som sa pobavil :lol:


----------



## kaxno

Mala citacia : "_„Záujemcovia zo zahraničia tvoria v prípade kupcov bytov v prvej a druhej veži až 60 percent,“ prezrádza Milín Kaňuščák, manažér pre development skupiny Cresco, ktorá rozvíja projekt Tri veže s vyše 600 bytmi na Bajkalskej ulici. „Zvyšok sú Slováci, podľa nášho odhadu sa však v tejto nehnuteľnosti chystá bývať len pätina všetkých zákazníkov. Pre ostatných je to v tejto chvíli predovšetkým dobrá investícia.“ Keďže zahraniční majitelia zvyčajne vo svojich slovenských bytoch bývať neplánujú, perspektíva prázdnych luxusných domov, ktoré slúžia ako sklady a stroje na peniaze, vôbec nie je vzdialená."_

A reku, ze preco sa tam nesvieti kua ...


----------



## Strummer

> *"Záujemcovia zo zahraničia* tvoria v prípade kupcov bytov *v prvej a druhej veži až 60 percent*,“ prezrádza *Milín Kaňuščák*, manažér pre development skupiny Cresco..."podľa nášho odhadu sa však v tejto nehnuteľnosti *chystá bývať len pätina všetkých zákazníkov*"





MILIN said:


> To máš bohužial veľmi zlé informácie. *v prvej a druhej veži podiel zahraničných investorov nepresahuje 20 %*. Podľa informácii od správcu objektu, ako aj klietského centra drtivá väščina klientov sa o byty a ich prevádzku veľmi zaujíma. *Z toho nepredpokladám poloprádzne byty*.


aha :nuts:


----------



## default

vsetko co vam serviruju je marketingovy bullshit.. as usual


----------



## Aan

*Ponuka bytov v Žiline niekoľkonásobne prevyšuje dopyt*



> Ceny starších bytov v Žiline za ostatný rok neustále klesali, pričom trojizbový byt s výmerou 70 štvorcových metrov s lodžiou a príslušenstvom možno v pôvodnom stave kúpiť zhruba za 53.110 eur.
> 
> ŽILINA. Ponuka bytov v Žiline momentálne niekoľkonásobne prevyšuje dopyt a záujemcovia majú k dispozícii dostatok nových ale aj starých bytov v pôvodnom stave či zrekonštruovaných. Starých bytov je odhadom 600 až 800 a nových bytov 300 až 400. O súčasnom stave na trhu s bytmi to pre TASR povedal konateľ CUSTOM.real, Žilina Eugen Cagáň.
> 
> Ceny starších bytov za ostatný rok podľa neho neustále klesali, pričom trojizbový byt s výmerou 70 štvorcových metrov s lodžiou a príslušenstvom možno v pôvodnom stave kúpiť zhruba za 53.110 eur. "To znamená 760 eur za m2. Zrekonštruovaný byt v tejto veľkosti, samozrejme, máme na mysli kvalitnú rekonštrukciu - výmena okien, jadra, linky, podláh, prípadne oprava omietok a vnútorných rozvodov, sa môže pohybovať okolo 65.000 eur, čo je zhruba 900 eur na m2.
> 
> Pri menších bytoch sú ceny za m2 vyššie. Neprerobená garsónka s výmerou 20 m2 bez lodžie stojí zhruba 19.916 eur, to znamená približne 1000 eur za m2. To sú panelákové byty na sídliskách Vlčince, Solinky, Hliny. Hliny môžu byť rádovo o 5 % drahšie, naopak, sídlisko Hájik o 5 až 7 % lacnejšie a centrum mesta môže byť o 10 % vyššie," informoval Cagáň.
> 
> Investori alebo developéri nových projektov podľa konateľa CUSTOM.real cenu buď držia, alebo s ňou pracujú. "V prvom prípade je to napríklad projekt Amfiteáter, kde je predaných podľa údajov developéra zhruba 30 40 bytov z 200, takže 20 %. Rovnako je to u ďalších projektoch, kde developér drží ceny dosť zásadne alebo ich trochu znížil. A potom sú tu projekty, ktoré sú dokončené alebo sa dokončievajú, kde developér s cenou pružne pracuje. Napríklad na projekte na Kvačalovej ulici je momentálne akcia a cena okolo 1080 eur za m2. To je developér, pre ktorého nemá význam čakať rok, kým sa projekt dopredá," povedal.
> 
> Veľký záujem je aj o nájomné byty, pretože podľa Cagáňa sa prideľujú zadarmo. "Ale bolo tu dosť ľudí, ktorí si neuvedomili, že s tým bytom sa následne nedá manipulovať, nájomné je nezriedka vyššie ako 232 eur mesačne, čo je o niekoľko tisíc viac ako u bežných bytov. Stále budú chýbať byty pre nízkopríjmovú skupinu, lebo tá radšej zaplatí mesačne zvýšené nájomné. Mesačná splátka by im totiž nestačila ani na hypotéku na najmenší byt," dodal Cagáň.
> 
> "Kupujúci sú ochotní zaplatiť za menšie byty vyššie ceny, aj keď už úplne skončila éra investícií do bytov. Ľudia, ktorí hromadne nakupovali byty, a potom ich dávali do prenájmu, z ktorého splácali hypotéky alebo iné úvery - to už úplne skončilo. Takisto skončili ľudia, ktorí ukladali peniaze hlavne do starých bytov, už to nie je zaujímavé," povedal na záver Cagáň.


http://zilina.sme.sk/c/5035071/ponuka-bytov-v-ziline-niekolkonasobne-prevysuje-dopyt.html


----------



## mircik

*Bývanie po prepadoch čaká, čo príde na jeseň. Môže to byť ďalší pád i pozvoľný rast*

Slovenské byty: Ticho pred vánkom



> Správy o prepadoch ekonomík, poklese stavebníctva, priemyselnej produkcie či o ďalšej porcii nezamestnaných a čierne výhľady do budúcnosti sa na jar zmiernili. Dopyt po bývaní a najmä ceny si dovtedy osvojili pesimizmus. Po páde zahraničných búrz a hypotekárnych bánk sa začali slovenskí predávajúci obávať, či predajú. Kupujúci, naopak, s prekvapením sledovali, akí sú pre druhú stranu po rokoch prehliadania dôležití. Od jesene môže byť všetko inak. Čísla zo sveta kreslia mierny úsmev na tvári, na rezidenčný trh sa zrejme blíži povzbudivý vánok.


----------



## mircik

^^ som velmi zvedavy, ci sa dostavi to proklamovane ozivenie.. imho ide skor o zelania vsetkych zainteresovanych, ako o nejake rozumne zavery na zaklade fundametov..
.
jeden velmi dolezity totiz ukazuje, ze uvery na byvanie pre obyvatelstvo boli na tom pocas leta velmi biedne.. o septembrovych cislach sa nam moze zatial len snivat, NBS nezverejnila na stranke este ani augustove... ale podla prvych sprav to nebolo s uvermi pre obyvatelstvo nijako ruzove...

Záujem o pôžičky rastie. Podniky sa zadlžujú



> Celkový rast objemu pôžičiek ťahali úvery pre podnikový sektor, ktoré v auguste oproti júlu vzrástli o vyše štvrtinu na 761 miliónov eur (22,93 miliardy Sk). *Naopak, úvery pre obyvateľstvo klesli o 11,5 percenta* a dosiahli 308 miliónov eur (9,28 miliardy Sk).


----------



## figliar

Zdravím všetkých, môj prvý príspevok na SC fóre ...

Dlhšiu dobu sledujem debatu o realitnej bubline a myslím že teraz je ten správny čas aby sme si pripomenuli jeden graf ktorý sa tu objavil pred pár mesiacmi (sorry že nespomeniem autora príspevku). Ide o vývoj cien počas realitnej bubliny:

http://www.moneyweek.com/investments/property/uk-house-prices-will-plummet-look-at-this-scary-chart-14664.aspx

Je až neuveriteľné ako presne kopírujú ceny slovenských realít v rokoch 2001-2009 vývoj podľa tohto grafu. Momentálne je to presne na bode "Bull trap" a ide o to kto sa do tejto pasce chytí. 

Chcel by som poradiť všetkým čo plánujú kupovať nehnuteľnosť nech si na grafe dobre pozrú kam pôjdu ceny za bodom "Return to Normal" a nech zvážia či nie je lepšie počkať povedzme do roku 2011.

Schválne skúste si dať do excelu priemerné ceny SK realít v rokoch 2001 až 2009 (stačí ročne ale pre lepší prehľad v štvrťročných intervaloch), urobte z nich graf a porovnajte s tým z Money Weeku. Neuveriteľná zhoda. Je tam prvé mierne zlacnenie (Bear Trap) kt. bolo u nás v roku 2004 a tiež presne sedí pokles na Bull Trap. Ak budem mať večer čas tak skúsim tie dva grafy zobraziť spolu a dám to sem.


----------



## default

Kratky pokles po roku 2004 suvisi skor s prasknutou bublinou vstupu SR do EU, ked sa iracionalne ocakavalo, ze sem pridu rakusaci hromadne skupovat petrzalske panelaky. Ceny rychlo vyrastli, rakusaci samozrejme neprisli a tak ceny zase spadli.


----------



## quama

figliar said:


> Zdravím všetkých, môj prvý príspevok na SC fóre ...
> 
> Dlhšiu dobu sledujem debatu o realitnej bubline a myslím že teraz je ten správny čas aby sme si pripomenuli jeden graf ktorý sa tu objavil pred pár mesiacmi (sorry že nespomeniem autora príspevku). Ide o vývoj cien počas realitnej bubliny:
> 
> http://www.moneyweek.com/investments/property/uk-house-prices-will-plummet-look-at-this-scary-chart-14664.aspx
> 
> Je až neuveriteľné ako presne kopírujú ceny slovenských realít v rokoch 2001-2009 vývoj podľa tohto grafu. Momentálne je to presne na bode "Bull trap" a ide o to kto sa do tejto pasce chytí.
> 
> Chcel by som poradiť všetkým čo plánujú kupovať nehnuteľnosť nech si na grafe dobre pozrú kam pôjdu ceny za bodom "Return to Normal" a nech zvážia či nie je lepšie počkať povedzme do roku 2011.
> 
> Schválne skúste si dať do excelu priemerné ceny SK realít v rokoch 2001 až 2009 (stačí ročne ale pre lepší prehľad v štvrťročných intervaloch), urobte z nich graf a porovnajte s tým z Money Weeku. Neuveriteľná zhoda. Je tam prvé mierne zlacnenie (Bear Trap) kt. bolo u nás v roku 2004 a tiež presne sedí pokles na Bull Trap. Ak budem mať večer čas tak skúsim tie dva grafy zobraziť spolu a dám to sem.





default said:


> Kratky pokles po roku 2004 suvisi skor s prasknutou bublinou vstupu SR do EU, ked sa iracionalne ocakavalo, ze sem pridu rakusaci hromadne skupovat petrzalske panelaky. Ceny rychlo vyrastli, rakusaci samozrejme neprisli a tak ceny zase spadli.


samozrejme ze tento graf nie je aplikovatelny na Bratislavu a ceny v nej neklesnu na uroven 2001 + inflacia. treba si uvedomit, ze BA je stale sucastou tranzitivnej ekonomiky, aj hospodarsky rast Slovenska spred krizy by vyspela ekonomika nedosahovala.
Co sa tyka nejakeho dalsieho padu starych bytov som dost skepticky. Samozrejme lokality typu Vrakuna ci koniec Petrzalky este mozu klesnut, ale najma zapad Lamac, Dubravka, Karlova Ves uz viditelne stagnuje.
Mimochodom skuste kupit v BA vhodny byt v akomkolvek segmente, ktory by mal dobru dispoziciu, pokial by sa jednalo o panelak by bol zatepleny s poctom bytov do 16 na vchod, s primeranym vyhladom, v zeleni, dobrym parkovanim, s dobrou dostupnostou, sluzbami. Alebo velkometrazny byt nad 130 m2 v slusnom vchode na peknom mieste s vacsou terasou a peknym vyhladom. Secko je v tomto meste problem aj v krize. Kvalitne byty proste nie su.... Bud maju nejaky problem alebo su stupidne predrazene aj dnes. 
To je problem BA, ktory deformuje trh na tych 600 000 ludi co tu ziju, je tu malo bytov, ktore splnaju naraz niekolko kriterii kupujuceho. Kriza nekriza.


----------



## default

Tiez si myslim, ze ceny budu skor stagnovat ako nejako rapidne klesat. Dopyt je obrovsky a najma po kvalitnom byvani (nie panely ci zatuchnute barabizne, alebo vselijake Vrakune ci Rendezy), a ked banky nahodou zacnu zase poziciavat, pojde to dokonca hore, ci sa to uz niekomu paci alebo nie. Ludia su hlupi, a tu hypoteku si proste vezmu aj ked je to nerozumne a budu ju calovat 30r. Bohuzial je to tak. Samozrejme, sa tento scenar si este nejaky ten piatok pockame. Trendovy pokles priemeru po zohladneni inflacie nastane az za par patrocnic.


----------



## mircik

^^ samozrejme, ze dobre byty tu nie su... ale za to nemoze kriza, ani boom.. tie dobre byty tu jednoducho nikdy neboli (resp. boli v minimalnom mnozstve)..
.
rozdiel medzi krizovym obdobim a boomovymi casmi je vsak v tom, ze dnes sa vyslovene zly byt nepreda ani za vyrazne nizku cenu.. v boome sa predal takmer za beznu cenu, sice to trvalo dlhsie, ale predal sa..
.
dnes sa zla, ci predrazena ponuka jednoducho nepreda a svieti v inzercii mesiace, ci dokonca roky.. a tak to ma byt..


----------



## majjer

pameta si tu niekto ceny bytov z prelomu tisicroci?
celkom by ma zaujimalo porovnanie ked by sa navysila cena o vyvoj inflacie.


----------



## mircik

^^ na tomto linku je tabulka od nejakeho diskutera myslim zo smecka (pardon, nepametam si, kto je autor, mozno aj niekto odtialto), ktora ukazuje vyvoj cien nehnutelnosti v BA ocisteny od inflacie v rokoch 2002 - 2008... starsie udaje zial nemam


----------



## aquila

na prelome tisicroci boli byty docela lacne.. najma v '99 .. fakticky padla mena po odchode meciara, nezamestnanost vyletela na 20%.. v ruzinove boli 3i byty okolo 1 mega a v petrzalke sa dali aj okolo 800-900 tisic kupit, ale povodny stav samozrejme .. 

novostavby boli za 25-28 tisic/m2 a to boli male chutne bytovecky, lebo na velke projekty nemal nikto "gule" a paniaze a hypoteka bola vtedy neznamy pojem.. vsetko slo cash .. a podla toho aj vyzeral trh .. 



default said:


> Dopyt je obrovsky a najma po kvalitnom byvani


presne .. svid stare mesto .. jedine co ako tak je v ramci normy je projekt arwag na 29 augusta, len ten je prilis blizko karadzicky ..

este je velmi podareny projekt http://www.priekopy.sk/ ale ten je zase pri bajkalskej ..


----------



## figliar

Pokúsil som sa napasovať graf vývoja cien v SR na ten graf z money weeku. Malá oprava k môjmu predch. príspevku, údaje až od roku 2002. Nedá sa povedať že by to sedelo úplne presne ale názor nech si urobí každý sám. Všímam si že už sa začali masáže typu "ceny idú znovu hore" takže je dosť možné že sa dočkáme aj u nás vyskočenia na "return to normal". Samozrejme ďalší vývoj závisí od viacerých okolností ale pád cien je podľa mňa veľmi pravdepodobný.


----------



## Strummer

ten graf je len abstrakcia, netreba to brat tak vazne 

kazdopadne ak niekto ocakava stagnaciu alebo nebodaj rast, tak je dost naivny... buduci rok bude, co sa tyka hospodarskych vysledkov firiem o dost horsi ako tento (a o bankach ani nehovorim). a od toho sa odvija vsetko, navyse sa bude zvacsovat pocet ludi, ktori vytriezveju z ocakavania zlepsenia, a budu musiet predavat.


----------



## aquila

staci si pozriet ako dopadli volby v nemecku.. skoncilo srotovne, prepad odbytu aut je o 50 az 80% podla znacky .. s tym, ze aj ti co planovali kupu auta na buduci rok ju uz buduci rok nezrealizuju.. a to je len spicka ladovca .. ked zacnu v nemecku praviciari robit vo velkom skrty, este len bude srandy .


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> staci si pozriet ako dopadli volby v nemecku.. skoncilo srotovne, prepad odbytu aut je o 50 az 80% podla znacky .. s tym, ze aj ti co planovali kupu auta na buduci rok ju uz buduci rok nezrealizuju.. a to je len spicka ladovca .. ked zacnu v nemecku praviciari robit vo velkom skrty, este len bude srandy .


jasne, Nemci sa boja buducnosti a o svoje socialne istoty a preto prepadla SPD a vyhrala CDU a FDP. Ocakavania hybu trhmi a penazenkami...


----------



## aquila

boja sa hlavne buducnosti a vedia rozmyslat. ze zo sladkych reci socialistov, co rozhadzuju peniaze sa nenajedia ..


----------



## mircik

tak zasa zopar protirecivych informacii z oblasti realitneho vestenia.. je pekne vidiet, ako nikto netusi, co bude.. ale hlavne, ze ide biznis..

Dobrá správa: Byty by mali zlacnieť



> Ako pre HN podotýka Daniela Rážová, šéfka Bond Reality a prezidentka Asociácie realitných maklérov, hoci ľudia znížili záujem o kúpu nového bytu o 80 percent, *o staré byty je na našom trhu bitka*. "Tu sa dopyt zvýšil o tretinu,“ potvrdzuje Rážová. Ako však upozorňuje, väčšina kupuje iba nehnuteľnosti, ktoré sú v ponuke za reálnu cenu. Na trhu je v tejto chvíli približne 40-tisíc voľných bytov.





> Hoci má náš trh s nehnuteľnosťami hlavné zníženie cien už za sebou, k miernemu pádu ešte predsa len dôjde. "V ďalšom období budú nehnuteľnosti skôr stagnovať, prípadne stále predpokladáme mierny pokles, a to tak pri novostavbách, ako aj starších bytov,“ myslí si analytik UniCredit Bank Dávid Dereník





> Rážová na našu otázku, ako sa ešte budú hýbať ceny nehnuteľností, odpovedá, že polovica z celej ponuky bytov je už cenovo stabilizovaná, zvyšných 50 percent však ešte stále dostať za nadmernú cenu. "Práve tu sa dá ešte očakávať pokles na úrovni 10 až 20 percent, v niektorých prípadoch aj viac,“ konkretizuje Rážová.


ta prva perla o tom, ze na trhu je bitka o byty ma dostala  Zvysenie o tretinu z nuloveho predaja je fakt totalny bestseller

v tomto clanku nizsie je zasa pekna tabulka o tom, ako je trh tento rok totalne zamrznuty... podla poctu schvalenych penazi na hypo je vidiet, ze absolutne ziadne ozivenie nenastalo - vsetky mesiace tohoto roka maju zhruba rovnaky objem schvalenych prostriedkov na hypo.. Cize tie zvesti o tom, ako sa trh rozhybava (uz minimalne piaty mesiac po sebe) su ciste fantazmagorie zucastnenych.

Realitky si navzájom dohadzujú kšefty


----------



## mircik

*po dlhej dobe konecne komentar na plnu hubu*

nuz, aspon niekto sa nahlas zamyslel..

*Topiaci sa aj slamky chytá*



> Zbožné želania realitných kancelárií a developerov, ktorých hlavným cieľom je predávať byty, zostávajú naďalej v rovine zatiaľ nesplnených prianí. Nesprávne nastavené marže pri predaji starých aj nových bytov nie sú ničím iným ako pozostatkom čias, keď sa už len pri realitnom zámere všetkým zainteresovaným stranám leskli oči z vidiny úžasného zisku.





> To, že predaj bytov naďalej kríva, cítia rovnako banky, ako aj developeri a realitné kancelárie. *Kde však zainteresované strany berú stále tú drzosť hovoriť, že cena bytov pôjde nahor, keď opak je pravdou, nevedno*.
> 
> Čísla o poklese schválených hypotekárnych úverov na úrovni 35 až 80 percent sú jasnou odpoveďou na otázku, ako sa budú na Slovensku vyvíjať ceny nehnuteľností. *A všetci zainteresovaní by si konečne mohli uvedomiť, že s klamstvami ďaleko nezájdu a ešte viac prispievajú k mizérii, v ktorej sa v súčasnosti celý segment realít zmieta.*


:applause:


----------



## default

Zaujimavy, i ked obtiazne realizovatelny artikel dnes v HN:

Úvery. Nová regulácia z Bruselu plánuje sprísniť poskytovanie hypoték.



> V Komisii sa debatuje o tom, že by sa hypotéky poskytovali len do výšky 40 percent z hodnoty nehnuteľnosti. Ak by chcel klient viac, musel by si priplatiť. Na možné zmeny upozornil portál EurActiv.sk. V praxi by to vyzeralo tak, že ak by niekto chcel požičať na byt za stotisíc eur, dostal by len 40-tisíc, prípadne aj vyššiu sumu, no za väčší úrok. Banky by k takému postupu mala prinútiť nová direktíva o kapitálovej primeranosti. Tá bude od nich chcieť, aby si hypotéky nad 40 percent hodnoty nehnuteľnosti istili väčšou sumou kapitálu ako doteraz.


Ak by to preslo, na trhu by nastalo obrovske rosambo. Vzhladom na pomerne silny lobing si ale nemyslim, ze to niekedy opusti skicare europskej komisie.


----------



## mircik

^^ tiez si myslim, ze je to neschvalitelne... spustilo by to taky pyramidovy pokles cien po celej europe, ze by krachli nielen jednotlivy drobni investori do nehnutelnosti, ale aj velke investicne skupiny... 
+ banky by prisli o jeden zo svojich core biznisov... predsalen je lepsie dostavat 5 - 6 % p.a. z pozicanej sumy 100 tisic eur, ako z polovicnej.


----------



## kaxno

Tak ono sa to da obist. Vezmite si, ze vacsina ludi, co ma dnes "hypoteky" nema realne hypotekarny uver (podla exaktnej bankovej definicie), ale spotrebny uver (tak je to evidovane, aj oficialne vykazovane). Cize taketo mackopsy, by mohli existovat aj nadalej. Napr. vsetky 100% hypoteky z minulosti, su taketo uvery.


----------



## Strummer

uvidime... zatial sa to vsetko len tak potaca na jednej nohe, a ak bude pokracovat trend nulovej inflacie, resp. deflacie, tak mozu este nastat zaujimave casy, ked sa vsetci ti 30-rocni hypotekari dostanu do problemov. kazdopadne vyrazna regulacia bank, predovsetkym kapitalovej primeranosti by nebola na skodu.


----------



## aquila

tiez si myslim .. ale urcite by to hooodne zamavalo trhom .. ad kombinacia uverov do 100%.. to je do istej miery specifikum anglicka, irska a potom zase vychodnej europy ..

v rakusku & nemecku mas problem sa dostat s hypo nad 50 % .. resp potom ti zacnu dost rychlo stupat uroky ..


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> v rakusku & nemecku mas problem sa dostat s hypo nad 50 % .. resp potom ti zacnu dost rychlo stupat uroky ..


ved to, a preto tam je trh neporovnatelne zdravsi. keby RZB a Erste nepodlahli psychoze a neinvestovali brutalne do vychodnej europy, mohli byt v pohode. ja zacinam byt cim dalej tym viac presvedceny, ze hypoteky ako take vobec nic neriesia, len dvihaju hore ceny. ludia musia vzdy byvat, a nebyt "spotrebnych" hypoteky pre individualnych klientov, mozno by sa nam tu rozvinul normalny trh s najomnym byvanim, tazko povedat.


----------



## default

kaxno said:


> Tak ono sa to da obist. Vezmite si, ze vacsina ludi, co ma dnes "hypoteky" nema realne hypotekarny uver (podla exaktnej bankovej definicie), ale spotrebny uver (tak je to evidovane, aj oficialne vykazovane). Cize taketo mackopsy, by mohli existovat aj nadalej. Napr. vsetky 100% hypoteky z minulosti, su taketo uvery.


Staci to len inak definovat. Napr. vsetky uvery, kde jeho zaloznym predmetom je nehnutelnost. A to uz neobides, jedine ze by ti banka dovolila rucit napriklad tvojim autom alebo inym majetkom, co sa samozrejme nestane.


----------



## aquila

uz nemozem najist ten clanok, ale v US je skoro 1 mio foreclosures .. co je dost brutal cislo uz .. uvidime ako sa to vyvinie u nas ..


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> uz nemozem najist ten clanok, ale v US je skoro 1 mio foreclosures .. co je dost brutal cislo uz .. uvidime ako sa to vyvinie u nas ..


to by ma tiez zaujimalo... navyse vacsina z americkych foreclosures su tzv "walk away" hypoteky, takze pri neschopnosti splacat nechas dom banke a si cisty (teda okrem zaznamu v uverovom registri). u nas budu ludia musiet pozicky splatit do posledneho centu, co si pri ocakavanej nulovej pripadne zapornej inflacii neviem dost dobre predstavit... vidim to aj okolo seba, ze hypotekarny boom vytvoril vrstvu ludi, ktori by vzhladom na zamestnanie a prijmy mali byt sucastou "strednej triedy", ale prakticky ziju od vyplaty k vyplate. hlavne ze maju 2izbak za 3 melony hno:


----------



## aquila

found it ! 

http://money.cnn.com/2009/10/15/real_estate/foreclosure_crisis_deepens/index.htm

bude este srandy kopec.. ten milion je dokonca za posledne 3 mesiace... co bolo leto ako lepsie obobie, sezonne prace etc.. buduca jar bude veeelmo zaujimava aj u nas.. srtovone skoncilo, nemci budu vo velkom skrtat, a ked nam rusaci s ukrainacami zase zavru plyn ...


----------



## alien

mircik, kupujes teraz starsi byt, ked si taky presvedceny o svojej pravde?
poviem ti, ze v bratislave o normalne byty (nie strecha a prizemie) je naozaj teraz bitka...


----------



## redfever

Strummer said:


> to by ma tiez zaujimalo... navyse vacsina z americkych foreclosures su tzv "walk away" hypoteky, takze pri neschopnosti splacat nechas dom banke a si cisty (teda okrem zaznamu v uverovom registri). u nas budu ludia musiet pozicky splatit do posledneho centu, co si pri ocakavanej nulovej pripadne zapornej inflacii neviem dost dobre predstavit... vidim to aj okolo seba, ze hypotekarny boom vytvoril vrstvu ludi, ktori by vzhladom na zamestnanie a prijmy mali byt sucastou "strednej triedy", ale prakticky ziju od vyplaty k vyplate. hlavne ze maju 2izbak za 3 melony hno:


PRESNE:applause: Kto nezazil, neuveri. 

Moj "najlepsi" zazitok: Cerstvy manzelia, po chvili byt za 4.5 miliona. V pizzerii si neda pizzu na ktoru ma chut, ale da si radsej inu, lacnejsiu o 15 korun, aby usetril.:bash:


----------



## aquila

alien said:


> mircik, kupujes teraz starsi byt, ked si taky presvedceny o svojej pravde?
> poviem ti, ze v bratislave o normalne byty (nie strecha a prizemie) je naozaj teraz bitka...


hm opak je pravdou.. trh stoji este viac ako v lete .. infos z prvej ruky


----------



## alien

co to znamena infos z prvej ruky? poznam x ludi co teraz kupuju byty a maju problem kupit, a aj ja sledujem ponuku. a nic poriadne nie je same prizemia, posledne podlazia. ked sa najde nieco zaujimave do par dni to je prec.


----------



## Strummer

alien said:


> co to znamena infos z prvej ruky? poznam x ludi co teraz kupuju byty a maju problem kupit, a aj ja sledujem ponuku. a nic poriadne nie je same prizemia, posledne podlazia. ked sa najde nieco zaujimave do par dni to je prec.


nic nie je vobec? alebo nic nie je v prijatelnej cene? pretoze len na reality.sk je spusta bytov vsetkych moznych kategorii, akurat ze za chore ceny.


----------



## zuzana

hurahura said:


> je to trochu chaos,asi z fotiek. povodne ma ten byt vybornu jednoduchu dispoziciu 3i plus kuchyna kazda ma velke okno. chodba z ktorej sa ide do kazdej z tych izieb. na konci chodby kupelna. nemam skener doma tak nemozem dat obrazok. ale bytova plocha je na 100% vyuzitelna. co je super.
> 
> mircik mas pravdu. asi skusim dat pokec so susedom. je to haluz za moj 2i 60m vedla mi chcu dat 3,5 mio tak ak mi ho da za rovnaku sumu tak menim


sorry za format, preinstalovavali sme pocitac a este som nerozbehala photoshop. asi pred rokom som kamaratom pomahala s kupelnou v povodne dvojizbovom byte, myslim ze takto vyzera ten byt, o ktorom sa bavite.


----------



## zaq-

*naspat k teme*

Okienko z Irska, len tak na porovnanie:

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/newhouse-completions-at-lowest-since-1970s-1898174.html


Pocet dokoncenych domov klesol v Irsku na najnizsie hodnoty, prakticky na uroven 70-tych rokov.

*Pocet dokoncenych domov za jednotlive obdobia:*

*1970*....................*15 000* cca
*1975*.....................*24 000* cca
*1980*.....................*25 000* cca
*1985*.....................*22 000* cca
*1990*.....................*19 000* cca koniec recesie v Irsku, prichod 5 000 americkych korporacii, ktore zamestnali 100 000 ludi

*1995*.....................*30 000* cca
*2000*.....................*48 000* cca
*2002*.....................*57 000* cca
*2004*.....................*77 000* cca otvorenie trhu pre pracovnikov z novych EU krajin
*2006*.....................*93 419* presne, vrchol, 267 000 ludi zamestnanych v stavebnictve, ktore tvorilo 25% irskeho HNP(pozor, nie HDP)
*2007*.....................*78 000* cca kolaps svetoveho realitneho trhu v druhej polovici tohto roku
*2008*.....................*50 000* cca bankova kriza
Odhady:
*2009*.....................*17 000* cca
*2010*......................*10 000* cca

Takze tu mame krasne ukazane priciny Irskeho hospodarskeho zazraku.

Momentalne je na trhu 150 000 nepredanych domov a bytov.
Co je mimoriadne zvlastne, ze za zdravy stav sa povazuje 136 000 nepredanych domov a bytov, co sa vlastne rovna 4-rocnemu ekvivalentu dopytu. :dunno:

Ozivenie sa planuje az na rok 2012, dovtedy si Irsky stat planuje poziciavat peniaze. :lol:
Momentalne si Irsko poziciava *kazdy tyzden 500 milionov €* :nuts:, z ktorych az 80% ide na socialne vydaje. hno::bash:


*Kroky Irskej vlady na obmedzenie dosahu krizy:*

- najskor to bola zachrana bank v minulom roku, ked Irsko prislo s genialnym napadom: zarucili sa kompletne za zachranu celeho bankoveho sektora v hodnote 400 miliard € - na Irske pomery abnormalna, nesplatitelna suma, zabranili tym vsak panike, takze tento maly ,,oj..b'' splnil svoj ucel

- napumpovanie penazi do najstratovejsich bank

- skrtanie v rozpocte, sympaticke je, ze toto sa zacalo s prepustanim ministrov a statnej spravy a ich mrazenim miezd a znizovanim penzii :applause:

- najvacsie skrtanie, tentokrat najma socialnych davok este len pride v buducom rozpocte

- dohoda s dochodkovymi spolocnostami na pozicke a preinvestovani 70 miliard € do irskej infrastruktury

- a najma NAMA - National Asset Management Agency - institucia, ktora ma zabezpecit dalsie ozdravenie bank a to odkupenim ,,zlych'' uverov a zaroven aj nepredanych nehnutelnosti, aby sa tieto potom v case dalsieho ,,boomu'' predali dalej a tak sa zabezpecila navratnost tychto prostriedkov.
Malo by sa jednat o sumu 70-90 miliard€.



Ludia samozrejme frflaju, NAMA je viac ako kontroverzny projekt, ktoremu malokto veri, ale ja musim povedat za seba, ze tejto irskej vlade tlieskam aspon za aktivitu.
Aj ked sa nekonecne cudujem nad ich naivitou a sprostostou, ked do roku 2016-20 sa planovalo, ze pocet obyvatelov Irska sa vdaka migracii zdvojnasobi na 8 milionov, comu sa prisposobila aj vystavba. hno:


Ked si totiz porovnam tieto ich kroky s krokami nasej slovenskej ,,profesionalnej'' vlady, tak mi je normalne do placu, akych uplne nekompetentnych ekonomickych analfabetov ma Slovensko vo vlade.


----------



## quama

zaq- said:


> Okienko z Irska, len tak na porovnanie:
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/national-news/newhouse-completions-at-lowest-since-1970s-1898174.html
> 
> 
> Pocet dokoncenych domov klesol v Irsku na najnizsie hodnoty, prakticky na uroven 70-tych rokov.
> 
> *Pocet dokoncenych domov za jednotlive obdobia:*
> 
> *1970*....................*15 000* cca
> *1975*.....................*24 000* cca
> *1980*.....................*25 000* cca
> *1985*.....................*22 000* cca
> *1990*.....................*19 000* cca koniec recesie v Irsku, prichod 5 000 americkych korporacii, ktore zamestnali 100 000 ludi
> 
> *1995*.....................*30 000* cca
> *2000*.....................*48 000* cca
> *2002*.....................*57 000* cca
> *2004*.....................*77 000* cca otvorenie trhu pre pracovnikov z novych EU krajin
> *2006*.....................*93 419* presne, vrchol, 267 000 ludi zamestnanych v stavebnictve, ktore tvorilo 25% irskeho HNP(pozor, nie HDP)
> *2007*.....................*78 000* cca kolaps svetoveho realitneho trhu v druhej polovici tohto roku
> *2008*.....................*50 000* cca bankova kriza
> Odhady:
> *2009*.....................*17 000* cca
> *2010*......................*10 000* cca
> 
> Takze tu mame krasne ukazane priciny Irskeho hospodarskeho zazraku.
> 
> Momentalne je na trhu 150 000 nepredanych domov a bytov.
> Co je mimoriadne zvlastne, ze za zdravy stav sa povazuje 136 000 nepredanych domov a bytov, co sa vlastne rovna 4-rocnemu ekvivalentu dopytu. :dunno:
> 
> Ozivenie sa planuje az na rok 2012, dovtedy si Irsky stat planuje poziciavat peniaze. :lol:
> Momentalne si Irsko poziciava *kazdy tyzden 500 milionov €* :nuts:, z ktorych az 80% ide na socialne vydaje. hno::bash:
> 
> 
> *Kroky Irskej vlady na obmedzenie dosahu krizy:*
> 
> - najskor to bola zachrana bank v minulom roku, ked Irsko prislo s genialnym napadom: zarucili sa kompletne za zachranu celeho bankoveho sektora v hodnote 400 miliard € - na Irske pomery abnormalna, nesplatitelna suma, zabranili tym vsak panike, takze tento maly ,,oj..b'' splnil svoj ucel
> 
> - napumpovanie penazi do najstratovejsich bank
> 
> - skrtanie v rozpocte, sympaticke je, ze toto sa zacalo s prepustanim ministrov a statnej spravy a ich mrazenim miezd a znizovanim penzii :applause:
> 
> - najvacsie skrtanie, tentokrat najma socialnych davok este len pride v buducom rozpocte
> 
> - dohoda s dochodkovymi spolocnostami na pozicke a preinvestovani 70 miliard € do irskej infrastruktury
> 
> - a najma NAMA - National Asset Management Agency - institucia, ktora ma zabezpecit dalsie ozdravenie bank a to odkupenim ,,zlych'' uverov a zaroven aj nepredanych nehnutelnosti, aby sa tieto potom v case dalsieho ,,boomu'' predali dalej a tak sa zabezpecila navratnost tychto prostriedkov.
> Malo by sa jednat o sumu 70-90 miliard€.
> 
> 
> 
> Ludia samozrejme frflaju, NAMA je viac ako kontroverzny projekt, ktoremu malokto veri, ale ja musim povedat za seba, ze tejto irskej vlade tlieskam aspon za aktivitu.
> Aj ked sa nekonecne cudujem nad ich naivitou a sprostostou, ked do roku 2016-20 sa planovalo, ze pocet obyvatelov Irska sa vdaka migracii zdvojnasobi na 8 milionov, comu sa prisposobila aj vystavba. hno:
> 
> 
> Ked si totiz porovnam tieto ich kroky s krokami nasej slovenskej ,,profesionalnej'' vlady, tak mi je normalne do placu, akych uplne nekompetentnych ekonomickych analfabetov ma Slovensko vo vlade.


milan, to si toho bobrika mlcania dlho nedrzal


----------



## zaq-

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5069915/byty-na-papieri-nikto-nechce.html



> *Byty na papieri nikto nechce*
> 
> V Bratislave zrušili pätinu nových projektov. Podobná situácia je aj v Košiciach.
> 
> BRATISLAVA. Prepad ponuky bytov v bratislavských novostavbách vrátil predaj niektorých developerov do plusu. Ešte na jar viacerí predajcovia viac zmlúv na byty rušili, ako uzatvárali. Teraz sa tešia síce zredukovanému, no mierne rastúcemu záujmu klientov. *Podmienkou však je, že pristúpili na zľavy či inak prispôsobili ponuku kríze a ponúkajú takmer hotové či hotové byty.*











Taky maly tichy o..eb.
KUpujte, kupujte uz hotove byty, my vam dame zlavy(kozmeticke), lebo uz v buducnosti samozrejme nebude!!!zufalstvo developerov dosahuje vrchol, vacsie zachvaty sialenstva su uz nepredstavitelne.

Po tomto stave nastane agonia a zmierenie sa so skutocnostou, krachy developerov, odpisovanie strat bank a katastrofalny prepad cien novostavieb na tu prijatelnu kupyschopnu hranicu.

Ceny novostavieb sa ustalia niekde na 1200€/sqm a nastane vytuzeny pokoj.

Sklamanim je Halka Tykalova, autorka clanku, ktora zapredala svoj nazor a neodolala ponuke developerov.
Doteraz mali tie jej clanky vyssiu objektivitu. hno:


A dodatok:
znama kupila v BA minuly rok novostavbu za 6.5 mil., pretoze podlahla panike, ze lacnejsie uz nebude a oni potrebuju niekde byvat.
Dnes ona aj s manzelom pracuju v Irsku, zeru suchy chleba s vodou a kazdy den placu, aku sprostost urobili.

Co radite takymto ludom, pani bankari a developeri?:dunno:
Aby rychlo kupovali, pretoze lacnejsie uz nebude?
Komu vlastne chcete tie svoje abnormalne predazene kralikarne predavat?


----------



## zaq-

Mimochodom, skusim pozriet statistiku znizenia cien nehnutelnosti v krajinach najviac postihnutych krizou, kde patri aj Slovensko.

Neviem preco, ale mam taky zvlastny pocit, ze Slovensko patri ku krajinam, kde ceny novostavieb statisticky prepadli najmenej, aj ked uz v roku 2008 patrili byty v BA k tym najnedostupnejsim v Europe vobec, v pomere cena/platy.

Pocitam s tym, z tato kriza tuto nerovnovahu este viac prehlbila a Bratislava suverenne vedie rebricek europskych miest najmenej dostupnych bytov, ked byty v nej budu asi tak 3-nasobne menej dostupne oproti EU priemeru.

O kvalite a masovosti tych kralikarni sa radsej ani nejdem vyjadrovat. :bash:


----------



## hurahura

zuzana said:


> sorry za format, preinstalovavali sme pocitac a este som nerozbehala photoshop. asi pred rokom som kamaratom pomahala s kupelnou v povodne dvojizbovom byte, myslim ze takto vyzera ten byt, o ktorom sa bavite.


ano a povodny stav bol taky ze to boli len 3i ta najmensia je umelo predelena


----------



## mircik

^^ milan suhlas, neobjektivitu toho clanku krasne dokladuje graf "poklesu" cien novostavieb, kde je ako zaciatocny bod uvedene Leto 2008 - teda prave doba, kedy aj najvecsiemu optimistovi muselo byt jasne, ze mame bublinu ako prasa... keby boli co k comu, tak ukazu tabulku aspon od roku 2005, pripadne 2006, lenze to by potom ludia pochopili, ako sa na nich niekto doteraz plnil (a plnit sa chce aj nadalej).
.
jednoducho, na sucasnu beznu cenu priemernej novostavby v normalnejsej lokalite BA na urovni cca 2000 - 2200 eur vratane DPH sa mozem ja, aj na BA pomery vysoko nadpriemerne zarabjuci clovek, zvysoka vysrat...


----------



## hurahura

*Bublina s luxusom spľasla*

Eurovea minus 40%
z luxusnych bytov budu holobyty

http://hnonline.sk/c1-38708480-bublina-luxusnych-bytov-praskla

V marci minulého roka hovoril developer projektu Eurovea, írska spoločnosť Ballymore Properties, o enormnom záujme o byty pri Dunaji a 10 potenciálnych záujemcoch o každý z nich. Pol roka pred otvorením celého komplexu je však situácia úplne iná. „K dnešnému dňu je predaných vyše 50 percent bytov,“ uviedla Patrícia Hradilová, riaditeľka pre predaj rezidenčných nehnuteľností v Eurovey. Navyše, v snahe posilniť predaj sa byty v komplexe predávajú už úplne prázdne.


----------



## mircik

^^ dam do pozronosti este jeden komentar z rovnakeho media, ktory priamo oponuje panakom zo vsetkych tych labbartov a kingsturgov... Vladislav Doktor je podla mna konecne niekto, kto sa dokaze aj zamysliet, nie len preberat agenturne a PR spravy a nasledne ich publikovat.

Bublina s luxusom spľasla



> Luxus v Bratislave zostáva, jeho ceny sa však zreálnili a nových majiteľov si byty v nadštandardných komplexoch budú hľadať oveľa dlhšie, ako si všetci mysleli. O to prekvapujúcejšie je, že ešte aj dnes sa zvnútra realitného biznisu ozývajú hlasy "odborníkov“, ktorí stále veselo rozprávajú, že ponuka nových bytov klesá, nehľadiac na realitu, ktorá bije do očí v podobe dokončených novostavieb zahalených po večeroch do tmy, pretože v bytoch, kde nik nebýva, samozrejme nikto večer ani nesvieti. I keď by sa zdalo, že "panáčkovania“ už bolo dosť a všetkým zainteresovaným musí byť jasné, že motanie medových motúzov popod nosy budúcich záujemcov o byty nemá zmysel, nie je tomu tak. Kým to však všetci podnikatelia v realitách nepochopia, len ťažko možno očakávať obrat k lepšiemu.


----------



## AngusNo1

zaq- said:


> Mimochodom, skusim pozriet statistiku znizenia cien nehnutelnosti v krajinach najviac postihnutych krizou, kde patri aj Slovensko.
> 
> Neviem preco, ale mam taky zvlastny pocit, ze Slovensko patri ku krajinam, kde ceny novostavieb statisticky prepadli najmenej, aj ked uz v roku 2008 patrili byty v BA k tym najnedostupnejsim v Europe vobec, v pomere cena/platy.
> 
> Pocitam s tym, z tato kriza tuto nerovnovahu este viac prehlbila a Bratislava suverenne vedie rebricek europskych miest najmenej dostupnych bytov, ked byty v nej budu asi tak 3-nasobne menej dostupne oproti EU priemeru.
> 
> O kvalite a masovosti tych kralikarni sa radsej ani nejdem vyjadrovat. :bash:


To nebude len pocit s tymi cenami novostavieb. Ale teraz prichádza u developerov a predajcov len k pociatocnej panike, na stadium cisteho zufalstva si este nejaky cas pockame. Ak si zoberieme doterajsi vyvoj v porovnani s okolitymi trhmi, v SR este rastli ceny, ked inde klesali. Takze sme trochu pozadu...Ale cyklus je ten isty.


----------



## zaq-

Z tej dnesnej diskusie na Sme ma zaujali dva prispevky:



> V KE sledujem trh s bytmi
> dlhodobo (cca od roku 2004). Po tom co ceny kulminovali na jesen 2008 zacali pomali klesat. Dno dosiahli na prelome aprila/maja 2009. Od vtedy stupli o cca 5-10%. Prave idem kupit byt a musim povedat ze napriek nareku RK byty proste nie su. Z 10 inzeratov na www.reality.sk je k dispozicii cca 1/3 bytov ostatne su bud uz predane alebo stiahnute z predaja (majitelia evidentne vycitili ze ceny pojdu hore). Vacsina z tej 1/3 su leziaky ktore maju premrstene ceny, ktore si drviva vacsina ludi nemoze dovolit. Nastastie podarilo sa mi najst dvojku za velmi prijatelnu cenu. Inzerat isiel vonku v piatok, v pondelok uz bolo na obhliadke 5 ludi, dalsich 5 bolo na plane dnes. Nastastie sme boli prvy takze to berem. Z tych ostatnych co tam boli by ten byt brali 3/4. A to intenzivne hladam byt cca 2 mesiace a doteraz som nenasiel nic. Samozrejme jedna sa o stare byty, nova vystavba (az na 2-3 "luxusne" projekty v KE neprebieha a to su ceny ktore si aj ja s dost dobrym platom v zahranici nemozem dovolit ani nahodou, ten KM trade v clanku predava byty na Mlynskej, cena je okolo 250 tis EUR za nejakych 160 m2 + 30 tis za garazove meisto) v KE nie je ziadna.
> mínus Reagovať | 75 Blacky! | Poslať správu
> 20.10.2009 9:31 | Oznám správcovi | Odkaz
> 
> 
> 90 zrnko |
> Sledujem Petrzalku
> nie ze by ma zaujimala, ale je to najvacsie homogenne mesto na Slovensku, takze je to myslim celkom dobry indikator, co sa na trhu deje. Robim si o tom statistiku. Prepad cien sa zastavil v polovici juna 2009. Odvtedy je vyvoj striedavy - dva tyzdne hore, dva dole. Posledne dva tyzdne boli dole, tak uvidime ci je to naozaj nejaky novy trend, alebo zas len zakmit.
> Reagovať | 90 zrnko



Ak by tieto dva prispevky odzrkadlovali skutocnost, v tom pripade by doslo k tej najhorsej moznej situacii, aj ked celkom predvidatelnej.

Znacilo by to, ze ceny starsich bytov narazili po poklese na dalsiu kupyschopnu vrstvu.
To by ale znacilo dlhodobu stagnaciu realitneho trhu, pretoze ceny by najskor postupne klesali, pokial by sa nenaplnil dopyt znovu tej dalsej nizsej kupyschopnej vrstvy, aby potom znova stagnovali, az pokial by nedoslo k ich dalsiemu poklesu, stagnacii a tak dalej dookola.

Uplne najvhodnejsie pre Slovensko by bola ale rychla sokova terapia, to znaci naraz prepad cien aspon na hladinu 5, to je hladina, kde sa momentalne nachadza Anglicko.
(to cislo vyjadruje: priemernu cenu nehnutelnosti vydelenu rocnym priemernym prijmom jednotlivca)

Momentalne je to v Bratislave okolo 11, co je jednoducho prilis vela na akekolvek ozivenie realitneho trhu a zacatia dalsej vystavby.
Pri cisle 5 by musel stat priemerny 2-izb. byt v BA okolo 50-60 000€.

Ak k tomu rychlemu prepadu nedojde, Slovensku ekonomiku caka dlhodoba, minimalne 5 rocna stagnacia, s malymi vykyvmi rastu, alebo prepadu HDP.


----------



## zaq-

^^A kazdopadne je to najlepsi dokaz nevyzretosti slov. realitneho trhu a zaroven potvrdenie o stale vysokom dopyte.

Ovsem, za prijatelne ceny.


----------



## mircik

*dalsie "prvenstvo" slovenska*

okrem toho, ze mame (asi) najnedostupnejsie byvanie v celej eurozone, mame aj najdrahsie hypoteky.. Jednoducho, silne zakorenena zadubenost nasho naroda sa okrem toho, ze mame takmer najdrahsie novostavby v regione pri najnizsich prijmoch odzrkadluje aj pri hypotekach.. Banky aj developeri si zvykli, ze slovac je blba a kludne zaplati omoho viac, ako bezny europan.. Vitajte doma.

Prečo má Slovensko drahé hypotéky



> Priemerné sadzby nových hypoték na Slovensku sa v auguste pohybovali pri šiestich percentách a boli najvyššie v eurozóne. Priemer krajín s jednotnou menou bol o dva percentné body nižšie. Na vysvetlenie rozdielu nestačia argumenty o menšom a rizikovejšom trhu či nákladoch na refinancovanie. Banky požičiavajú draho aj preto, že môžu.


----------



## mircik

btw dnes o 14.00 na hnonline online rozhovor s Danielou Razovou z Bond RK, takze kto mate pripadne otazky nevahajte polozit.

tema: Ceny bytov v kríze a všetko o realitách.


----------



## redfever

mircik said:


> btw dnes o 14.00 na hnonline online rozhovor s Danielou Razovou z Bond RK, takze kto mate pripadne otazky nevahajte polozit.
> 
> tema: Ceny bytov v kríze a všetko o realitách.


Naco to sledovat, jej odpovede pozname


----------



## redfever

*fraska*



mircik said:


> btw dnes o 14.00 na hnonline online rozhovor s Danielou Razovou z Bond RK, takze kto mate pripadne otazky nevahajte polozit.
> 
> tema: Ceny bytov v kríze a všetko o realitách.


Naco to sledovat, jej odpovede pozname


----------



## mircik

^^ tak ja som polozil 2 otazky, uvidime, ci odpovie...


----------



## aquila

inak presne.. ja sa priznam, ze som nechapal slovakov ked brali hypo za 8-9% reapne casto cez 10% p.a. (kvolie vseliakym nutnym poistkam) .. kym na zapade uz od 5-6% nebral nikto hypo, lebo to bolo jednoducho overkill .. uz pri cca 5% preplacas dvojnasobne .. potom uz ide exponencialne hore


----------



## redfever

Tu je ten online rozhovor: 

http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-38720800-razova-pre-hnonline-krizu-zneuzivaju-mnohi-makleri

Precital som si vsetky otazky a odpovede a bol som velmi milo prekvapeny. Suhlasim tak s 95 percentami. Uz ziadne lazikoviny.

Zhrnutie rozhovoru: 

Ak chce niekto predat byt alebo pozemok, nech to urobi teraz, o rok ceny budu nizsie.
Prenajmy stupat nebudu, najmy v paneloch budu stagnovat az klesat, pri novostavbach na biznis najmy budu klesat.


----------



## Kachle

^^ Pokial si pamatam, tak Razova ma konzistentne triezve vyjadrenia. Ale Bond reality nepoznam, takze neviem, ci sa je vystupovanie prejavuje aj v praci danej realitky. Ale da sa predpokladat, ze ucelom aj tohto rozhovoru je, aby vlastnici pochopili, ze zazraky sa nestanu a zlavili zo svojich ocakavani. 
Ako sa tu pise, v BA je zaujimava situacia. Trh viacemenej stoji, ale zaroven je velka bitka o dobre byty za prijatelnu cenu. 

Tie hypoteky. Nie je to na zaplakanie? Ked sa ma starsi ludia pytali, ze ci euro neprinesie zdrazenie, tak som im vysvetloval, ze nie, pretoze u nas je, okrem chlastu, vsetko najdrahsie. Zial, plati to aj po prijati eura. 
A naozaj si nemozem zobrat / nedaju mi uver v zahranici zabezpeceny slovenskou nehnutelnostou?


----------



## aquila

da sa to.. zopar kolegov to urobilo co robi v rakusku, ale nedaju ti logicky 70%, ale tak 30-40% .. a to ani nehovorim, ze ich platy su tiez niekde inde ako na slovensku ..


----------



## KLEPETO

No mne tento týždeň prišiel od "nemenovanej" TatraBanky list po ukončení 1 ročnej fixácie. Ponúkli mi úrok "neskutočných 5,69%:nuts:
Priznám sa počítal som, že mi ponúknu niečo okolo 5%, keďže ECB v tomto roku znižovala úrokové sadzby tuším 2-krát. Žiaľ nenažranosť slovenských bánk je galaktická. :2cents:
Inak teraz mám úrok 5,89% a to čerpám hypotéku na cca 40% z ceny bytu.


----------



## redfever

^^

Ludkovia, konecne si uvedomte, ze banka nie je tvoj kamarat. A ked su vsetci mili a usmievaju sa, ked podpisujes hypoteku, to nie preto, ze su to tvoji kamarati, ale preto ze z teba maju proviziu. A ked prestanes platit, tak presne ti isti ludia ta pripravia o vsetko, ak bude treba. 

A k tomu tvojmu zvysenemu uroku aj pri sucasne znizenych sadzbach ECB. Banka je firma, ktora proste nikdy neprehrava. A ked jej nagelovani fesacikovia v oblekoch zlymi investiciami sposobia stratu, tak si to proste nahradi na poplatkoch a zvyseni uroku aj/hlavne u ludi, ktori platia vcas, aj ked oni sami ocakavaju, ze im bude splatka znizena. Tak asi tak...


----------



## zaq-

*Dalsia zaujimava statistika*

Podla tohto clanku:
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2009/1022/1224257227658.html

Iri predpovedaju, ze do konca decembra by mala splatka hypoteky pre zamestnany par klesnut na 13% ich cisteho spolocneho mesacneho prijmu. (statistika sa tyka prvokupujucich) :nuts:


Kedze na Slovensku podobne statistiky ziadna z institucii nevedie(mozgova aktivita institucii na Slovensku je nepredpokladana a vysoko nepravdepodobna), vypocital som aspon, aka priemerna mesacna splatka hypoteky by musela byt pre priemerny zamestnany slovensky par, aby sme dosiahli tieto predpokladane irske hodnoty.

Takze, ak vychadzame zo slovenskej priemernej rocnej cistej mzdy: *175 931 Sk/ 5 397 €*
a tuto vydelime poctom mesiacov, dostaneme cistu mesacnu mzdu:* 14 661Sk/ 450€
*
Tuto sumu vynasobime 2, kedze sa jedna o domacnost(zamestnany par) a vyjde nam suma: *29 322Sk/ 900€*

13% z tejto sumy je: *3 812Sk/ 117€*

Takze takato by mala byt priemerna slovenska splatka hypoteky pre priemerny slovensky zamestnany par, ak by sme sa mali mat aspon tak, ako Iri, ktori su znamy svojimi predrazenymi nehnutelnostami a prasknutim realitnej bubliny.

A len tak pre zaujimavost, v case najvyssieho boomu predstavovala tato ciastka v Irsku 26.4% z cistej priemernej mzdy domacnosti.


Dodatok: statisika je zalozena na 90% hypoteke a zahrna aj zmeny urokovych sadzieb.
Na zaklade tychto udajov nie je tazke vypocitat, aka by mala byt priemerna vyska hypoteky, a teda aj nehnutelnosti, na Slovensku.


----------



## zaq-

*Znova okienko zo sveta*

tentokrat Spanielsko:

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/property/2009/1022/1224257215432.html

^^Podla tohto clanku je *v Spanielsku momentalne okolo 3 milionov prazdnych domov na predaj.* :nuts:

V clanku sa inac opisuju problemy Irov, ktori si tam kupili nehnutelnosti a momentalne nestihaju splacat hypoteky, s tym ze na zaver clanku sa ich snazia aspon trochu potesit:

*ceny letnych rezidencii v Bulharsku sa dnes predavaju 0 75-80% lacnejsie, ako boli tie povodne ceny.*


----------



## redfever

*Aspon sa "podnikatelia" naucia podnikat*

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/v-bratisla...ftv-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A091023_131341_sk-btrh_p01



> "Z hľadiska dlhodobej predpovede je možné na základe našich informácii predpokladať, že do konca roka 2010 by mohlo byť na trhu dokončených voľných bytov k okamžitému nasťahovaniu zhruba 2 500," povedal Gerek. Dôvodov, prečo rýchlo narastá počet voľných bytov, je podľa neho viacero. K tým hlavným popri globálnej ekonomickej situácie patrí cena.


Vazeni "podnikatelia"!! Ste si isti, ze rozumiete podnikaniu? Ste vy vobec normalny, ked cenu viete len zvysovat??:bash:


----------



## Aan

Predaj bytov sa rozbehol, v Žiline až o tretinu



> "Oproti stavu pred tromi až štyrmi mesiacmi uzatvárame teraz o približne tretinu obchodov viac," potvrdil Marian Lokaj zo žilinskej realitnej kancelárie RED. V Košiciach či Nitre podľa maklérov narástol predaj bytov za posledné týždne o pätinu. Koľko bytov sa teraz predáva za mesiac, však makléri nepovedali.


takze zase oblbovak bez konkretnych cisiel na navnadenie ludi

cely clanok tu:
http://byvanie.pravda.sk/predaj-byt...f45-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A091026_044322_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## default

Preco, kludne to tak moze byt. Jesen bola vzdy sezona (oproti letu). Vtip spociva v tom ze v lete sa nepredavalo skoro nic, cize pokial vtedy makler horko tazko predal jeden byt, dnes moze ficat kludne na dvoch-troch.
Dopyt je silny a ceny stagnuju.


----------



## AngusNo1

^^ Presne tak. Z 0 sa dostali na nejake minimum a su z toho celi happy v ocakavani dalsieho rastu. To im este stale nikto nepovedal, ze rok 2007 sa uz nevrati? hno:


----------



## kaxno

Btw, sice v tichosti, ale predsa, Vienna Gate sa dostala s cenami na uroven 1290€ @ m2 bez DPH, co predstavuje v byvalych korunach cca *47500 SKK @ m2 (s DPH)*. Je to uroven pod uvadzacimi cenami, takze "kriza dolahla". Pricom apartmany vo Vienna na 11 a 17 poschodi (bez francuzskych okien) stoja 1175€ @ m2 bez DPH co je cca *42 000 SKK @ m2 (s DPH). *Myslim ze buducim kupujucim svita na lepsie casy.


----------



## default

Ano, podla toho co je na stranke TB sa tie ceny chtiac-nechtiac zacali priblizovat "reasonable prices". Otazkou zostava, ci sa to oplati vzhladom na mega vysoke prevadzkove naklady (ostali take?) a vysoke ratio aparmanovitosti priestorov.
Bolo jasne, ze za povodne ceny je to nepredatelne, snad to konecne doslo aj developerovi.
Kaxno a co ta nakupna zona? Siel som okolo pred tyzdnom a vyzeralo to ze tam nie je vobec nic. Co je zvlastne, od kolaudacie uplynulo uz dost casu.


----------



## redfever

^^

Sam developer cenu stiahnut nemoze. To sa vzdy konzultuje s bankou.


----------



## kaxno

default said:


> Ano, podla toho co je na stranke TB sa tie ceny chtiac-nechtiac zacali priblizovat "reasonable prices". Otazkou zostava, ci sa to oplati vzhladom na mega vysoke prevadzkove naklady (ostali take?) a vysoke ratio aparmanovitosti priestorov.
> Bolo jasne, ze za povodne ceny je to nepredatelne, snad to konecne doslo aj developerovi.
> Kaxno a co ta nakupna zona? Siel som okolo pred tyzdnom a vyzeralo to ze tam nie je vobec nic. Co je zvlastne, od kolaudacie uplynulo uz dost casu.


Co sa tyka prevadzkovych nakladov, tie su stale v nezmenenej vyske, ale je mozne ocakavat ich upravu, hlavne kvoli stlaceniu a vypusteniu niektorych poloziek. Bytova veza (Gate) nebude mat recepciu (-27 eur) a vo vezi Gate sa na nu bude skladat vacsi pocet bytov + obchodne priestory, kedze by v nej mala sidlit aj SBS (obsluha kameroveho systemu pre cely komplex). Ine polozky su stale vo "vyvine".

Co sa tyka obchodnej galerie, zatial su s urcitostou potvrdene 3 prevadzky (TB, SLSP, Tesco Express - tieto priestory sa uz zacinaju prerabat). Zbytok je otazny (povrava sa, ze cela galeria je na predaj).

@redfever, TB je financujuca banka projektu, ma tam uplatnene zalozne pravo, takze je dost mozne, ze sama iniciovala znizenie cien. Rovnake ceny komunikuje aj Lexxus. 

Osobne som zvedavy, ci sa nejako predaj pohne. Sam keby na to mam, tak uvazujem o tom, ze odkupim este vedlajsi byt a spojim ich, kedze s byvanim ako takym som spokojny.


----------



## zaq-

default said:


> Ano, podla toho co je na stranke TB sa tie ceny chtiac-nechtiac zacali priblizovat "reasonable prices".




Pri dnesnej priemernej mzde je reasonable price za tento projekt 700-900€/m2 vcitane DPH.
To iste v ostatnych masovkach.

Aj to iba preto, ze je to novostavba.

Do buducna sa tato suma ustali na 400€/m2.
Mimochodom, kolko stoji m2 v Pentagone?


Sorry Kaxno aj ostatni, je to moj nazor


----------



## default

900€/m2 to nebude uz len pre to, ze je prilis male smetisko a prilis vela kohutov na nom. Kym bude tak silny dopyt, ta cena sa podla mna tak skoro nedostane pod 1200 pre slusnejsie byvanie v BA. Aj pripad VG je skor pripad nudze (banka) ako dobrej vole developera.


----------



## zaq-

Pozor Default.

Dopyt dnes, nie je ten isty dopyt, co bol dva roky dozadu.
Dopyt pred dvoma rokmi bol hnany spekulativnym kapitalom, ktoreho financne moznosti boli na znacne vyssej urovni ako dnesny dopyt, 
ktory je hnany realnou tuzbou po byvani a jeho moznosti su silno limitovane prijmom obyvatelstva a ochotou bank.

Ako som spominal vyssie, aby sa dnesny dopyt zacal realne uspokojovat, potrebovali by sme,aby priemerna cena nehnutelnosti v Bratislave bola na urovni 50-60 000€, ale zaroven aby prebiehala aj siroka vystavba, ktora by svojim pridelom do ekonomiky dokazala vytvarat dalsiu kupyschopnu vrstvu.

Bez nej je dopyt aj za cenu 50-60 000€ znacne obmedzeny,pri dnesnej svetovej krize, a samozrejme ked aj populacna krivka Slovenska ma klesajucu tendenciu.
A to najma po silnych ,,Husakovych rocnikoch''.


----------



## default

Milan, samozrejme som mal na mysli realny dopyt (ludia, ktori potrebuju byvat). Je jasne ze v minulosti bol ten dopyt este silnejsi o spekulantov, ale logickym vyustenim bol narast cien. Dnes spekulanti zmizli a tak ceny klesli, realny dopyt je vsak stale velmi silny. Aj preto este stale mame bezcenne panelaky na konci petrzalky za 80tis. € na ponukach a aj preto medzi najdiskutovanejsimi clankami v mediach popri madaroch, ciganoch, potratoch, cirkvi a politike byvaju prave aj byty a ich ceny.


----------



## fiat

*Nielen Viennagate*



> *Developeri dostali chuť rozdávať*
> Medzi prvými sa do štedrej vianočnej nálady dostali aj realitní investori. V rámci obytných projektov totiž otvorene ponúkli zľavy, ktoré by mali trvať minimálne do konca roka. Pre kupujúcich to znamená nižšie ceny až o desiatky tisíc eur a pre niektorých hráčov na trhu trochu triezvejší pohľad do zrkadla. „Rozhodli sme sa hodenú rukavicu prijať a prelomiť tento bludný, vyčkávací kruh medzi developermi a zákazníkmi,“ hovorí Ivan Krištof, člen predstavenstva spoločnosti Liberty Invest, ktorá na rodinné domy ponúkané v bratislavskej Rači poskytuje zľavy 10- až 25-tisíc eur.





> Otvorili už oči?
> Kým počas celého roka sa investori skôr vyhýbali plošným zľavám, posledné mesiace priniesli zvrat. Namiesto nejasných bonusov a „dohovorených“ cien sa niektorí developeri viac odvážili manipulovať aj s cenníkom. Oddnes do konca decembra budú o 10 percent lacnejšie aj všetky mezonetové byty v bratislavskom obytnom dome Viktória.


http://hnonline.sk/podniky/c1-38887630-developeri-dostali-chut-rozdavat


----------



## AngusNo1

*Dostupnosť bývania v SR*

Že sú ceny bytov v Bratislave a iných mestách SR stále neúmerne nafúknuté, vieme. Ale ako veľmi a či je to v regiónoch viac alebo menej, na to odpovedá tento prieskum. Ak berieme do úvahy staršie byty (nie novostavby), pred hlavné mesto sa suverénne dostala Žilina a úspešne mu sekundujú Trnava a Trenčín.


----------



## zaq-

^^ Mohol by si, prosim ta, napisat, ako pocitas tu tvoju dostupnost?

Vdaka. :cheers:


----------



## aquila

najvacsi problem panelokov su casto nekvalitne spoje.. najma na tych z 80tych rokov.. dalej niekedy aj nekvalitny beton, lebo sa v 80tych rokoch par krat podarilo dost shitny cement v rohozniku vyrobit .. 

mno ale inak ma dobry panelak viac menej minimalne 100 rocnu zivotnost.. treba len vymenit zdravotechniku a casto aj nove rozvody, lebo tam casto setrilo a zalievali sa do podlahy hlinkove droty obelene latkovou izolaciou .. 

taktiez je to vlastne skelet, ktory bol roky rokuce vystaveny vonkajsim poveternostnym podmienakm.. cize nez sa zatepli by sa mal urobit poriadna vyspravka spojov, puklin a potom zateplit .. toto sa ale robim veeelmi malokedy..


----------



## Aan

navyse ak som z prvej fotky spravne pochopil tie balkony v rohu susedia s oknami spolocnych priestorov/schodiska co vyzera naramne bezpecne pre ludi co tam maju balkony


----------



## mircik

*Medziročne klesli ceny bytov až o 40 percent a očakáva sa ďalšie zníženie. Z nových je viac ako tretina neobsadených*

Bratislava prestavuje ceny bytov. Nadol



> Ceny bytov na Slovensku klesli medziročne o 20 až 40 percent, čím sa stali dostupnejšie aj pre menej solventných záujemcov. "Asi najviac zlacneli byty v Bratislave. Zvyšok Slovenska sa pomaly 'doťahuje' a nastáva podobný pokles,“ vraví realitný maklér spoločnosti Velvet real Martin Valušek.
> 
> Starší jednoizbový byt sa dá teraz v Bratislave kúpiť za 55- až 60-tisíc eur, dvojizbový je drahší o päť až 15-tisíc eur. Ceny kolíšu aj podľa lokality, kde sú, a u starších aj podľa toho, či boli rekonštruované, alebo nie. Dobrou správou je, že ceny by mohli ísť ešte dolu.


----------



## aquila

inak developer kolosea je podla mna najvacsi vitaz, predal asi najhnusnejsiu masovku s veeeelmi slusnou marzou... mimo dubravskej BOS ma fakt nenapada taky masovo "pre-developera-uspesny" projekt..


----------



## default

Z opacneho sudka - nie az taka masovka a nie az taky shit ale Rezidencia Grunty je podla mna jeden z najvacsich loserov roka.


----------



## mircik

quama said:


> *a co taka hypo bez preukazovania prijmu, stale su banky, ktore ti ju daju aj teraz*.
> takisto existuju hypo, kde sa ako zaklad berie obrat, nie zisk, takto to ma snad kazda banka.
> hypo si casto beru pary, takze ta 1/3 so spolocneho prijmu by mohla byt niekde na 20.000
> 
> este si musis uvedomit, ze u zivnostnika je cisty prijem niekde na 90-95% hrubeho (samozrejme po odratani realnych nakladov, pricom ale mas mnoho profesii, kde tie realne naklady su zanedbatelne)


len v kratkosti sa vratim k tej informacii o dostupnosti hypo bez preukazovania prijmu...

Úver bez dokladovania už nedostanete


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> len v kratkosti sa vratim k tej informacii o dostupnosti hypo bez preukazovania prijmu...
> 
> Úver bez dokladovania už nedostanete





> Úvery bez dokladovania príjmu už nie sú pre klientov bežne dostupné


nie su dostupne bezne. To znamena ze predsa len dostupne su. Mam to overene ze taky uver mozes dostat, samozrejme za horsich podmienok a na mensiu cast ceny nehnutelnosti. Inak si si dufam vsimol, ze na Slovensku robi novinara ktokolvek prakticky a nadpisi clanku nezodpovedaju ich obsahu...


----------



## mircik

^^ s kvalitou beznych clankov a konetarov suhlasim - je zvycajne uboha 

tu ide len o to, ze bezny clovek asi takyto uver nedostane.. nebavime sa o cloveku, co si dokaze vdaka podielom na zisku sro alebo inej spolocnosti vytocit niekolko desiatok tisic eur rocne - takito ludia hypo asi nepotrebuju.
.
point je ten, ze bezna dostupnost hypotek sa zhorsila, nehnutelnosti si dnes paradoxne moze dovolit kupit menej ludi, ako pred krizou aj napriek tomu, ze byty zlacneli. Dopyt teda stale chyba, tym padom je neustaly tlak na znizovanie cien..
.
ja idem napriklad kupovat stary tehlak v sirsom centre za rozumnu cenu, na mile vzdialenu beznym ponukam z realitnych serverov.. blizsie info dam ked podpisem rezervacnu zmluvu..


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> ^^ s kvalitou beznych clankov a konetarov suhlasim - je zvycajne uboha
> 
> tu ide len o to, ze bezny clovek asi takyto uver nedostane.. nebavime sa o cloveku, co si dokaze vdaka podielom na zisku sro alebo inej spolocnosti vytocit niekolko desiatok tisic eur rocne - takito ludia hypo asi nepotrebuju.
> .
> point je ten, ze bezna dostupnost hypotek sa zhorsila, nehnutelnosti si dnes paradoxne moze dovolit kupit menej ludi, ako pred krizou aj napriek tomu, ze byty zlacneli. Dopyt teda stale chyba, tym padom je neustaly tlak na znizovanie cien..
> .
> ja idem napriklad kupovat stary tehlak v sirsom centre za rozumnu cenu, na mile vzdialenu beznym ponukam z realitnych serverov.. blizsie info dam ked podpisem rezervacnu zmluvu..


stale sa da byt kupit bez dokladovania prijmov, aj ked niektore banky tento produkt zrusili. aj bezny clovek moze takto postupovat ale dostane uver len na cca 50% ceny odhadnutej.
k bytu gratulujem, prever si najma susedov, najma tych co byvaju nad tebou, to sa nezda, ale dokaze to dost zneprijemnit nadsenie z dobrej kupy. aj starsie domy v sirsom centre mozu trpiet neduhom zlej zvukovej izolacie, poznam take pripady


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> k bytu gratulujem, prever si najma susedov, najma tych co byvaju nad tebou, to sa nezda, ale dokaze to dost zneprijemnit nadsenie z dobrej kupy. aj starsie domy v sirsom centre mozu trpiet neduhom zlej zvukovej izolacie, poznam take pripady


veru, a ked este maju vrzgajucu postel, ako susedia nado mnou...:cheer:


----------



## Aan

*Ceny bytov klesli takmer o polovicu, najmä luxusných*



> Ceny nehnuteľností sa napriek ubezpečeniam maklérov rútia naďalej strmo nadol. K najväčšiemu poklesu prišlo v Bratislave, kde priemerné ceny medziročne padli takmer o 40 percent.
> 
> Primárne sa znižujú ceny bytov s rozlohou nad osemdesiat metrov štvorcových, ktoré sa developerom nedarí rozpredávať. Ak je nejaký záujem, tak o malé byty.
> 
> Niektoré oblasti, hlavne centrum Bratislavy, utrpeli najviac a ceny klesli až o polovicu.
> 
> V najbližších týždňoch a mesiacoch pritom zaplavia trh s nehnuteľnosťami ďalšie novopostavené byty, ktorých projekty sa začali realizovať v časoch hospodárskeho boomu spred takmer dvoch rokov.
> 
> "Veľa novostavieb ešte stále odoláva a drží si svoje ceny, ale už aj pri tomto segmente developeri lákajú kupujúcich rôznymi zľavami a to hlavne pri luxusnejších nehnuteľnostiach. Pri menších bytoch zatiaľ na rapídne znižovanie nepristupujú aj z toho dôvodu, že ich je nedostatok a konkurencia im nevyrastá, nakoľko sa pozastavilo veľa projektov," povedal pre Aktuálne.sk riaditeľ realitnej kancelárie RE/MAX Elite Andrej Churý.
> 
> V súčasnosti sa podľa neho predávajú najlepšie staršie byty, kde sa ceny zmenenej realite okamžite prispôsobili.
> 
> "Nie je čo predávať a aj preto už poniektorí developeri opäť začínajú pripravovať rýchlo obrátkové projekty. Mám na mysli 1 - 3 izbové byty, ale s podstatne lepšími cenami ako v minulosti," tvrdí Churý.
> 
> Ceny si totiž už spočiatku koriguje developer nižším vstupom nákladov a nákupom lacnejších pozemkov. Rovnako aj pracovná sila a materiál sú cenovo výhodnejšie, ako pred krízou. "Ceny starších bytov sa dnes pohybujú v závislosti od lokality od 1 294 eura za meter štvorcový až po dvetisíc eur za meter štvorcový. Pri novostavbách nájdeme ceny od 1 659 eura za meter štvorcový až po 3 500 eúr za meter štvorcový aj s DPH," uviedol Churý.
> 
> Kríza výrazne stlačila najmä ceny luxusných nehnuteľností. Záujem o ne klesol medziročne najviac.
> 
> Na druhej strane, napriek tomu, že ceny starších nehnuteľností zastavili začiatkom jesene svoj prepad, teraz začali ceny klesať znova.
> 
> "Developeri sa dlho zdráhali podporiť viaznuci predaj výraznejším znížením cien, maximálne ponúkali rôzne bonusy ako kuchynskú linku alebo parkovacie miesto k bytu zadarmo. Bolo však verejným tajomstvom, že lepšie ceny sa dajú s developerom dohodnúť pri osobnom jednaní. Rastúci počet nových a nepredaných bytov na bratislavskom trhu však developerov začína tlačiť aj do úpravy oficiálnych cenníkov," uviedol Peter Poláčik, majiteľ bratislavskej kancelárie RE/MAX Stars.
> 
> Trh s bytmi sa snažia zatiaľ neúspešne podporiť aj banky znížením úročenia hypotekárnych úverov. Stredne bonitný klient získa bez väčších problémov aj úrok na bývanie pod piatimi percentami. Maximálne však do výšky 70 percent odhadnutej ceny nehnuteľnosti.
> 
> "Predaj väčších bytov a rodinných domov je pomerne slabý. Trh ovplyvňuje aj záujem majiteľov väčších bytov, ktorý sa ich snažia predať, potom kúpiť menší byt a z rozdielu cien získať finančnú hotovosť. Rozdiel medzi cenami väčších a menších bytov sa však postupne zmenšuje a takáto forma dvojobchodu už teraz nemusí byť pre majiteľov väčších bytov výhodná," tvrdí Poláčik.
> 
> Podľa Churého sa v súčasnosti oplatí nakupovať domy najmä v okolí Bratislavy, kde sú ceny tiež v zaujímavých hladinách. Avšak bezkonkurenčné z hľadiska ceny sú v ponuke nehnuteľnosti v maďarskom pohraničí.
> 
> Pre Bratislavčanov je zaujímavá najmä hraničná obec Rajka či malebné kúpeľné mestečko Mosonmagyarovár.
> 
> Zdroj: NARKS


zdroj http://aktualne.centrum.sk/pda/clanek.phtml?id=1195081


----------



## redfever

> Kríza výrazne stlačila najmä ceny luxusných nehnuteľností.


Poznate nejake luxusne nehnutelnosti v Bratislave?? Nemyslim "luxusne"


----------



## Strummer

redfever said:


> Poznate nejake luxusne nehnutelnosti v Bratislave?? Nemyslim "luxusne"


jedine skutocne luxusne nehnutelnosti v Bratislave su domy, ktore si niektori ludia postavili v oblasti okolo Slavina, a podobne (ale samozrejme s predpokladom, ze na dostatocne velkom pozemku)... a take sa daju zratat na prstoch dvoch ruk.


----------



## aquila

zopar mini-bytoviek co vyrastlo vyslovene na objednavku par ludi ..


----------



## Aan

*Dokončované byty ukázali rezervy*



> Tento rok je rekordný. Na trh sa dostávajú tisícky nových bytov, ktoré developeri dokončili alebo práve dokončujú. Veľkú časť z nich v súčasnosti preberajú alebo sa v nich udomácňujú noví vlastníci. A všetci nie sú spokojní. Ukazujú sa medzery v zákonoch, zmluvách i v iných vzťahoch.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Počiatočný zoznam 20 nedostatkov bytu pri jeho preberaní sa po prvých týždňoch užívania rozrástol na viac ako šesťdesiat položiek*, ktorý už developerovi v máji odosielal advokát. Medzi inými nekvalitne vykonané zatmelenie na klampiarskych prvkoch či korózia materiálu alebo porušená hydroizolácia na terase.
> 
> V byte zasa okrem iného zdeformované tesnenie v okennom krídle, nekvalitne urobená omietka či nestabilná podlahová krytina. *Developer - spoločnosť Grunt ich v liste s odpoveďou zhrnula zhruba na päťdesiat. Z nich 34 čiastočne alebo celkom uznali*, ďalšie čakajú na posúdenie dodávateľom a časť zostáva sporných.
> 
> ...
> 
> Developerov nič ku kvalite netlačí. To hovorí ďalší vlastník z novostavby postavanej inou spoločnosťou v inej z bratislavských štvrtí. Developer pri predaji, keď ešte nebola ani stavebná jama, prisľúbil protihlukové steny, drobnú architektúru v spoločných vonkajších priestoroch, vodný prvok, ktorý by ozvláštnil strechu garáže. Detské ihrisko a parčík čakajú na dokončenie ďalšieho bloku. Ten je však pre krízu v nedohľadne. Nespokojný je aj so správou. *Vlastníci si platia bezpečnostnú službu, no v skutočnosti do súkromného areálu vrátnici vpustia kohokoľvek* napriek tomu, že majú možnosť si overiť, či prichádzajúca návšteva je skutočne návštevou.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Stane sa to tak, že stavebný úrad na návrh stavebníka skolauduje kotolňu ako nebytový priestor vo vlastníctve stavebníka.* „Zo zákona o vlastníctve bytov a nebytových priestorov však tieto priestory majú byť skolaudované ako spoločné zariadenia bytového domu," hovorí Sikora. Noví vlastníci spolu s kúpou bytu totiž získajú len podiel na spoločných zariadeniach domu.
> 
> *Nebytové priestory - teda kotolňa - zostanú stavebníkovi. To môže vyvolať dohady v prípade, že dom spravuje spoločnosť previazaná na stavebníka (developera) a vlastníci sa rozhodnú ju vymeniť za inú. Môže dôjsť k sporu - vlastník kotolne nemusí nového správcu pustiť k prevádzke kotolne, vlastníci však budú teplo potrebovať.*
> 
> ...
> 
> „Ak je apartmán klasifikovaný podľa stavebného zákona ako nebytový priestor, *nie je možné sa v ňom prihlásiť na trvalý pobyt*," hovorí Maroš Smolec z ružinovského miestneho úradu.
> 
> Rátať však treba aj s vyššou daňou z nehnuteľnosti. „*Za nebytové priestory sa platí dvojnásobná daň ako za byty*," potvrdzuje bratislavský magistrát.
> 
> Ak by vlastník chcel predať takúto nehnuteľnosť, ktorá sa dostane do obchodného majetku, *nemôže hneď tak rátať s oslobodením od dane z príjmu*. Podľa daňovej poradkyne Dagmar Bednárikovej pre oslobodenie je totiž podmienkou, že nehnuteľnosť musí byť *pred predajom vyradená päť rokov z obchodného majetku*.
> 
> 
> *kratene*




































Celý článok


----------



## Aan

Zdroj: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5109191/ceny-niekde-klesli-aj-o-polovicu.html


----------



## Aan

*Pád cien bytov sa u nás už spomaľuje*

a citat ktory vyvracia titulok


> Štatistiky však nie vždy môžu verne zachytiť, čo sa deje na realitnom trhu. Napríklad pri nových bytoch celkom nezohľadňujú fakt, že developeri pri predaji v súčasnosti dávajú rôzne bonusy typu kuchyňa, garáž či terasa zdarma. Tieto položky boli pred rokom súčasťou ceny, teraz sa do nej nedostávajú, pričom hodnota bonusov v mnohých prípadoch rastie.
> 
> „Fakticky potom pokles cien týchto bytov pokračuje, len nie je viditeľný. Nominálna cena môže zakrývať rozdiely v kvalite stavby," upozorňuje Baláž.


Cely clanok
http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5111544/pad-cien-bytov-sa-u-nas-uz-spomaluje.html


----------



## redfever

*Ceny novostavieb v Bratislave nikdy nebudu klesat!!!*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/pri-volkswagene-kolauduju-prve-bytovky.html



> Nedávno malo podľa marketingovej manažérky prebehnúť preceňovanie ponúkaných bytov. „Priemerná cena dnes dosahuje *1 422 *eur za štvorcový meter vrátane DPH,“ hovorí.





> Ceny zverejnené na oficiálnej webstránke sú stále na úrovni približne *1 600* eur/m2.


Cize zlacnenie o 11%. Dobry krok urobili, ze zlacnili. Uplne trapne vyznieva samotna vyska zlacnenia. Uplnou samozrejmostou by malo byt poskytnutie dalsej zlavy pri akomkolvek naznaku zaujmu. Inak aj tak sa pri tomto projekte da ocakavat uz len snaha o minimalizovanie straty namiesto maximalizovania zisku.


----------



## default

Ja som hlavne zvedavy, kto (okrem zamestnancov VW) bude cielova skupina tohto projektu. Mat RD si tam viem predstavit, ale bytovku asi ee.


----------



## Strummer

default said:


> Ja som hlavne zvedavy, kto (okrem zamestnancov VW) bude cielova skupina tohto projektu. Mat RD si tam viem predstavit, ale bytovku asi ee.


To miesto je katastrofalne...ked som este pracoval vo VW, tak sa prave realizoval ten projekt rodinnych domov na okraji DNV, v tej "jame" smerom k VW, a nepoznam nikoho zo zamestnancov, kto by tam chcel byvat, ked nam ponukali ped branou reklamne letaky na tie domy, vacsinou sme si len poklepali na celo :lol: Z druhej strany su haly JIT dodavatelov, navyse sa to tam teraz bude cele rozsirovat v suvislosti s tymi novymi investiciami, vsade tam budu haly v 24/7 JIT prevadzke.


----------



## Aan

*Výstavba bytov nedobehla prednovembrové čísla*



> Masovú výstavbu bytov z obdobia pred novembrom 1989 sa na Slovensku už nikdy nepodarilo dobehnúť. Najúspešnejší bol vlaňajšok. Aj vtedy sa však dokončilo len polovica bytov ako v roku 1989.
> 
> V roku 1989 sa dokončilo ešte 33 437 bytov a ich počty v ďalších rokoch postupne klesali. Dno sa dosiahlo v roku 1995, kedy sa postavilo 6 157 bytov. Ponovembrové maximum bolo v roku 2008 na úrovni 17 184 nových bytov.


Cely clanok
http://byvanie.pravda.sk/vystavba-b...flh-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A091117_084452_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## mircik

*Rezidenčný trh v strednej Európe sa podľa Reasu nachádza v polovici pádu*

Najtvrdohlavejší developeri sú v ČR



> Množstvo predaných bytov v strednej Európe vlani výrazne pokleslo a v prvých troch kvartáloch 2009 ostalo na nízkej úrovni. Dôvodom je opatrnosť bánk a cenová nedostupnosť nehnuteľností, prejavujúca sa najvýraznejšie v Bukurešti.
> 
> V dôsledku chýbajúceho cash-flow reagovali developeri rôznymi krokmi: najskôr menšími zľavami, bonusmi pri kúpe a inými špeciálnymi ponukami. Až po tom, keď tieto nezabrali, sa uchýlili k ozajstnému zníženiu cien. Podľa štúdie poľskej realitnej spoločnosti Reas najtvrdohlavejší developeri pri udržovaní predkrízovej cenovej úrovne sú v Prahe a Budapešti. Bratislava sa v štúdii nespomína.





> „*Po období boomu sa nachádzame v polovici následného cyklu pádu*. A je veľmi pravdepodobné, že táto fáza tu ešte chvíľu potrvá. Zaberie istý čas, pokiaľ sa naakumulovaná nepredaná ponuka podstatne zredukuje,“ uvádza Reas.


----------



## aquila

Inak neviem ci je to len dead cat bouncing efekt, ale som bol soknuty, ze sa na heyducke jeden 4i byt plus minus v povodnom stave predal za 270 tisic, v dome vedla synagogy. A aj na holeho sa predal jeden v povodnom stave za 170, ale to bol ze fakt, brutal neudrziavany byt.

ako hej je to stred stredovy a ked sa priznam heyducka je z "osobnych" dovodov moja najoblunejsia ulica, ale toto som necakal.


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> Inak neviem ci je to len dead cat bouncing efekt, ale som bol soknuty, ze sa na heyducke jeden 4i byt plus minus v povodnom stave predal za 270 tisic, v dome vedla synagogy. A aj na holeho sa predal jeden v povodnom stave za 170, ale to bol ze fakt, brutal neudrziavany byt.
> 
> ako hej je to stred stredovy a ked sa priznam heyducka je z "osobnych" dovodov moja najoblunejsia ulica, ale toto som necakal.


tych 270 tisic za povodny stav znamena 9,4 mil po rekonstrukcii co je podla mna vela a o ziadnom pade to teda nesvetci. cele by som to neprecenoval.


----------



## Aan

*Ceny bytov stále klesajú, tempo sa však spomaľuje*

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/ceny-bytov...f6s-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A091119_101631_sk-btrh_p01



> Zlacňovanie domov a bytov na Slovensku pokračovalo aj v treťom štvrťroku tohto roka, tempo znižovania cien sa však spomalilo. Ceny nehnuteľností na bývanie oproti predchádzajúcemu kvartálu klesli o 1,5 percenta, zatiaľ čo v druhom štvrťroku oproti začiatku roka padli o viac ako päť percent.


----------



## aquila

quama: ono sice dost scesnt eporovnanie, ale byty na manhattane tiez nesli dole  ono iste oblasti krizu moc nepocituju .. zjavne .. proste tri stare dobre dolezite zasady pri kupe nehnutelnosti zjavne stale platia .. lokalita, lokalita, lokalita .. v tom dome je tusim len 6 ci 7 bytov ..


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> quama: ono sice dost scesnt eporovnanie, ale byty na manhattane tiez nesli dole  ono iste oblasti krizu moc nepocituju .. zjavne .. proste tri stare dobre dolezite zasady pri kupe nehnutelnosti zjavne stale platia .. lokalita, lokalita, lokalita .. v tom dome je tusim len 6 ci 7 bytov ..


Heydukovu nepovazujem za top lokalitu v BA a za tie peniaze sa da kupit lepsi byt

Heydukova:
3 izbový byt, Heydukova, 93.6 m², kompletná rekonštrukcia
Predaj pekného bytu v centre na Heydukovej ul., s krásnym výhľadom na mesto z veľkej terasy
Cena: 191.000,- EUR
http://living.sme.sk/ponuka_59943_3-izbovy-byt


----------



## aquila

ten byt co si sem postol je na poschodi bez vytahu, ta terasa su ak sa dobre pamatam spolovne priestory a je tak divno urobeny .. 

heyducka je tak trosku popoluska.. treba zazit  a zistil by si, ze je to super co sa tyka toho, ze je viac menej v totalnom centre, ale je nenormalne ticha .. 

btw. http://www.condominiumrenaissance.sk/

vianocna akcia -30 % ...


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> ten byt co si sem postol je na poschodi bez vytahu, ta terasa su ak sa dobre pamatam spolovne priestory a je tak divno urobeny ..
> 
> heyducka je tak trosku popoluska.. treba zazit  a zistil by si, ze je to super co sa tyka toho, ze je viac menej v totalnom centre, ale je nenormalne ticha ..
> 
> btw. http://www.condominiumrenaissance.sk/
> 
> vianocna akcia -30 % ...


Heyducku poznam, to condominium je prestrelene aj s 30% zlavou.


----------



## default

v lete bola letna 25% zlava. co tam chodievam, skoro nikdy sa tam nikde nesvieti


----------



## xaxa2

30% zlava, ale ceny na webe nenajdete, no nie je developer j***y?? Podla mna na Slovensku bude cenova bublina dovtedy, pokial sa predajcovia neprestanu hanbit za ponukove ceny.

Ale treba si tu dat zalozku, toto bude zaujimavy projekt potom, ako sa dostane majitel do konkurzu, pripadne ti co tu kupovali na kseft.


----------



## hurahura

default said:


> v lete bola letna 25% zlava. co tam chodievam, skoro nikdy sa tam nikde nesvieti


akurat som sa chcel spytat ci je to plus k tym 25% co mali predtym...


----------



## default

ja myslim ze sa bude mozne tak dohodnut


----------



## redfever

*Veronika Komorníková ide na blacklist*

http://www.pluska.sk/servis/dvojizbovy-byt-zlacnel-16-tisic-eur.html

„Staré panelákové byty len zreálňujú svoju skutočnú hodnotu,“ povedala realitná analytička Veronika Komorníková. *Podľa nej pokles sa netýka novostavieb. Tam už developeri išli dole zo svojich ziskov a ceny nemajú kam klesať*.


----------



## quama

redfever said:


> http://www.pluska.sk/servis/dvojizbovy-byt-zlacnel-16-tisic-eur.html
> 
> „Staré panelákové byty len zreálňujú svoju skutočnú hodnotu,“ povedala realitná analytička Veronika Komorníková. *Podľa nej pokles sa netýka novostavieb. Tam už developeri išli dole zo svojich ziskov a ceny nemajú kam klesať*.


nuz je to reaRITNA analyTICKA


----------



## Aan

*stale padame a padame...*










Cely clanok


----------



## mircik

*Banky sú ochotné financovať iba menšie plány s reálnym dopytom, veľkolepé vízie ich nelákajú*

Veľké obytné projekty sa nerozbehnú



> Pohľad bánk na realitný sektor sa počas krízy výrazne posunul. Predtým boli ochotné financovať vízie, v súčasnosti iba reálny dopyt. Na Slovensku sa počas najbližších dvoch rokov budú vyhýbať úverovaniu nákupu pozemkov, výstavby hotelov alebo víkendových apartmánov.





> V. Krno upresňuje, že hlavný prúd dopytu po starších bytoch v Bratislave sa sústreďuje medzi 70 až 120-tisíc eur za byt. Dal by sa charakterizovať tým, že priemerný zákazník hľadá byt s aspoň 70 štvorcovými metrami za približne 100-tisíc eur. *Podľa neho sa pravdepodobne v blízkej dobe na trhu objaví množstvo malých projektov za ceny, ktoré budú starším bytom konkurovať.*


aspon, ze niekori ludia z bankoveho sektora dokazu aj rozmyslat o tom, aka je struktura dopytu, nie len verklikovat dookola nezmyselne frazy o vycerpani ponuky a zbesilom raste...


----------



## Amrafel

^^ začínam sa dostávať do stavu, že sa tomu teším...ale nech sa aspoň dostavajú už rozostavané projekty


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> Veľké obytné projekty sa nerozbehnú
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspon, ze niekori ludia z bankoveho sektora dokazu aj rozmyslat o tom, aka je struktura dopytu, nie len verklikovat dookola nezmyselne frazy o vycerpani ponuky a zbesilom raste...


kupil si ten byt mircik? v threade kupa bytu su zaujmave skusenosti aj so starsich tehlovych domov...


----------



## mircik

^^ zatial nie.. handrkujeme sa o cenu. kedze platim cash a v byte je nutna kompletna rekonstrukcia, mam svoj strop, cez ktory nejdem.. riesim aj ine obhliadky, takze uvidime... kazdopadne som na 90 % presvedceny, ze idem do starsieho tehlaku.. novostavby v podobnej lokalite su zvycajne o 80 - 120 % drahsie, co nie som ochotny akceptovat, kedze neponukaju az taky narast kvality byvania (v porovnani s tym tehlakom)
.
tu debatu v "kupe bytu" sledujem, len zatial sa nemam cim pripojit


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> pretoze nasa ekonomika je absolutne zavisla na cudzom priemysle a ich mzdovom ohodnoteni - a tieto podniky si budu tuto vyhodu drzat tak dlho, ako len mozu.
> S tym, ze ked sa ta mzdova hladina zacne vyrovnavat so zapadom, zbalia sa a odidu.


Ale Irsko je presne ten isty pripad... nechapem, kde si prisiel na to, ze pricinou "irskeho zazraku" bolo stavebnictvo, to predsa vobec nie je pravda. Uz sme sa tu o tom bavili davnejsie, dovodom bol prichod viacerych US firiem, ktore si v Irsku vybudovali europske centraly a vyrobne prevadzky pre europsky region, a to bolo dane hlavne historickymi vazbami ludi v US na Irsko. Stavebna bublina bola len sekundarnym dosledkom tohto.

V podstate bolo Irsko taka Cina v mensom, a tie firmy sa takisto, ked sa im to prestane oplacat, zbalia a pojdu dalej. Ako iste vies, tak Dell (ktory tvoril 5% Irskeho HDP) uz z Limericku odisiel, a dalsi budu nasledovat.

A argumentovat jednym z "najbublinovejsich" realitnych trhov na svete je vazne trochu smiesne.


----------



## kirhof

zaq- said:


> Ale zbohatol.
> 
> To, co tu tvrdim ja je uplne jednoduche a je to jedina cesta pre Slovensko ako co najrychlejsie dobehnut zap. Europu.
> 
> Podla tvojej logiky, ked mam stare 50 rocne auto a dam ho zosrotovat, aby som si kupil nove, tym vlastne nicim majetok, ktory uz mam???
> 
> Suma sumarum:
> 
> - ekonomika by sa znova rozbehla, uplne nezavisle na svetovej krize
> - HDP by znova rastlo
> - rozpocet by sa naplnil
> - nezamestnanost by rapidne klesla - spolu s nepriamym vplyvom vystavby
> - kvalita byvania priemerneho cloveka by sa rapidne zvysila az na uroven obyvatela zap. Europy
> - nase mesta by konecne zacali vyzerat normalne
> 
> A teraz mi tu ty uved svoje dovody proti a zaroven mi tu uved dalsiu relativnu ekonomicku moznost, ktoru moze Slovensko realne uskutocnit a ktora by mala na ekonomiku aspon taky velky vplyv ako to, co som tu popisal ja.


Dovody uz boli uvedene v predchadzajucom poste, tak ich le zopakujem podobnymi slovami.
Bohuzial, tvoje tvrdenia su absurdne. Na jednej strane hovoris, ze teoriu rozbiteho okna poznas, na druhej navrhujes rozbijat okna (srotovat stale funkcne auta, burat stale funkcne panelaky, whatever) za ucelom zbohatnutia. Nie je to nekonzistne? Avsak, ked su toto (konkretne srotovne) schopni odsuhlasit i ekonomovia a politici, co cakat od beznych ludi.

A ano, moja logika mi hovori, ze je nezmysel nicit cokolvek, co este plni funkciu, ktoru potrebujem, nech je to aj 1000 rokov stare. Kupit si novu vec ma pre mna zmysel az vtedy, ked stara prestane plnit mnou pozadovane funkcie. 
A moja logika mi este hovori, ze znicenim takejto veci, a kupenim si veci, co plni rovnaku funkciu, len je novsia nezbohatnem. Zbohatne len vyrobca danej veci. 
Nezbohatne ani mikrospolocnost tvorena mnou a tym vyrobcom, len sa v ramci nej presunie bohatstvo odomna k vyrobcovi. Vynasob si tu mikrospolocnost 600000 a mas tvoj priklad. 600000 x 0 = 0. A este prideme o tie panelaky, alebo o ine statky, ktore by mohli byt kupene miesto RD. Cize vysledok bude v skutocnosti zaporny.

Nas problem spociva v tom, ze podla teba panelaky prestali plnit funkciu, ktoru plnit maju, obyvatelia tych 600000 panelovych bytov si to evidentne nemyslia.

Inak rast hdp vobec nemusi znamenat rast bohatstva, pretoze neni dolezie kolko vyrabas, ale co vyrabas. Musis vyrabat to co ludia potrebuju najviac – vtedy vyuzivas zdroje najefektivnejsim sposobom – vtedy bohatstvo rastie. Obavam sa, ze tvoj plan neobsahuje ani len trochu efektivne vyuzivanie zdrojov, skor tam vidim velke plytvanie nimi.
Ak chces zvysovat rast hdp kvoli peknym statistikam, zaplat 300000 nezamestnanym a prikaz im vykopavat a zahrabavat jamy. Garantujem ti rast hdp, ale bohatstvo tym nevznikne ziadne.

A to este po cely cas ratam s tou malickostou, ze ludia maju zvysne peniaze, ktorymi by tie RD zaplatili. Lenze je irelevantne, kolko penazi mas, ak s nimi nevies hospodarit. Tvoj napad je toho peknou ukazkou.


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> A len na doplnenie:
> 
> - to buranie panelakov - vychadzam z realnych svetovych skusenosti, od krajin, kde panelaky stoja od 70 rokov minuleho storocia a kde sa dnes hromadne buraju - ako ubytovanie absolutne nevyhujuce.
> 
> Ten proces je teda z dlhsieho casoveho obdobia tak ci tak nevyhnutny.
> Kvoli faktom, ktore som uviedol, najlahsie realizovatelny je hned na zaciatku - cim budeme dlhsie cakat, tym komplikovanejsia bude realizacia a ak k tomu vobec nedojde, nase mesta sa zacnu rozsirovat za dnesnymi momentalnymi hranicami a medzi tymito novymi stvrtami a centrom nam ostanu opustene slumy z panelakov.


Milan ked budes sem davat ten tvoj uzemny plan ako nahradit panelaky s velkym poctom bytov - velkym poctom rodinnych domov co ma naozaj zaujima.... kedze sa to realne na tu istu plochu nezmesti. Tak prosim ta pridaj este jednu vec

a to aspon aky taky pravny nazor na to ako chces vyvlastnit pozemky ktore su pod panelakmi teraz. Tie pozemky totiz niekto vlastni a zadarmo ich nikomu neodovzda....
(v lepsom pripade ich spolocne vlastnia obyvatelia domov alebo mesto, v inych pripadoch ich vsak vlastnia napr. firmy ktore panelaky stavali, urcite je mnozstvo spornych pozemkov a pod. )
odobrat im pozemky a dat ich niekomu inemu zadarmo nema oporu v ziadnom zakone. Kvoli tvojmu napadu by sa musela menit ustava SR. to len este na margo nezmyselnosti celeho uvazovania. 

apropo: v ktorych krajinach sa tak hufne panelaky buraju ? viem jedine ze sa to dialo v byvalej NDR ale tam su dovody predsa len ine. to hadam vies.


----------



## PaulRivers

mna by zaujimalo, ako chce milan prinutit napr. rozvedenu, 50 rocnu upratovacku bez deti byvajucu v panelaku, vzdat sa svojho bytu a zobrat si hypoteku (ktoru aj tak nedostane) na stavbu RD, ktory pre nu neznamena ziadnu pridanu hodnotu?

taktiez ma zaujima, ak chce milan burat celoplosne napr. petrzalku, tak kam zatial umiestni jej 120K obyvatelov?


----------



## mircik

*Pokles cien sa spomaľuje, v polovici budúceho roka by mali opäť začať mierne rásť.*

rychlo rychlo kupujte, lebo nebude! 
omg uz je to tu zas....

Nový byt? Kupujte radšej teraz



> Plánujete riešiť svoju bytovú otázku? Mali by ste konať čo najrýchlejšie a nečakať na ďalšie zlacnenie. Niektoré nehnuteľnosti už dosiahli svoje dno a väčšina realitných odborníkov sa zhoduje, že ceny by niekedy v polovici budúceho roka opäť mali zamieriť nahor.


a este jedno vtipne vyjadrenie z clanku... by som sa pana Kardosa rad spytal, ze ktore to novostavby klesli natolko s cenou, aby uz nemali viac ako 100 % marze... Takze ak pripustime priemerne znizenie cien novostavieb v BA o 8 % (viac to nebolo) znamena to, ze developeri maju este stale aj 92 percentne marze..???? A to je akoze dovod na jasot a okamzite nakupne rozhodnutie, ci ako to mam chapat? :nuts:



> Podľa jeho slov sa ceny konečne zreálnili a developeri už nemajú viac než stopercentné marže ako pred krízou. Na oživenie trhu bude potrebné zaviesť aj nové modely - mnohí z nás môžu o niekoľko rokov bývať v nájomných bytoch, ktoré dosiaľ štát i súkromný segment pomerne podceňovali.


----------



## majjer

ked raz na to ludia nemaju tak byt nekupia ani po 10tich takych clankoch...
horsie je ze takymito vyhlaseniami masiruju predavajucich a ti maju potom nerealne ocakavania...
:bash:


----------



## quama

PaulRivers said:


> mna by zaujimalo, ako chce milan prinutit napr. rozvedenu, 50 rocnu upratovacku bez deti byvajucu v panelaku, vzdat sa svojho bytu a zobrat si hypoteku (ktoru aj tak nedostane) na stavbu RD, ktory pre nu neznamena ziadnu pridanu hodnotu?
> 
> taktiez ma zaujima, ak chce milan burat celoplosne napr. petrzalku, tak kam zatial umiestni jej 120K obyvatelov?


tvoj zaujem nas tesi a vlakno bude plne milanovych reakcii.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> rychlo rychlo kupujte, lebo nebude!
> omg uz je to tu zas....
> 
> Nový byt? Kupujte radšej teraz
> 
> 
> 
> a este jedno vtipne vyjadrenie z clanku... by som sa pana Kardosa rad spytal, ze ktore to novostavby klesli natolko s cenou, aby uz nemali viac ako 100 % marze... Takze ak pripustime priemerne znizenie cien novostavieb v BA o 8 % (viac to nebolo) znamena to, ze developeri maju este stale aj 92 percentne marze..???? A to je akoze dovod na jasot a okamzite nakupne rozhodnutie, ci ako to mam chapat? :nuts:


s clankom sa da suhlasit, ze niektore nehnutelnosti dno dosiahli, pozorujem to u zateplenych panelakoch v tichej lokalite najma na zapade BA, ale najma bytove novostavby maju svoj pokles este pred sebou. Najma tie, kde sa nachadza mnozstvo bytov casto so zlou dispoziciou. A zacali klesat pozemky, najma smer Samorin spolu s rodinnymi domami v radovej zastavbe. Podla mna tie pozemky budu klesat dalej, lebo cakanie hodinu v zapche rano a az hodinu a pol poobede teda dopyt nevytvara...

Zaujimave je, ze stale je dopyt silny, kvalitny byt za rozumnu cenu v akejkolvek cenovej kategorii sa preda pomerne rychlo. A to nehovorim o urcitych segmentoch, v ktorych byt proste nenajdete aj pol roka.


----------



## default

Prvá dražba nehnuteľností v Česku výrazne znížila ceny bytov

Oplati sa precitat. Sumar - o luxusne hovadiny nie je zaujem, normalne byty su v CR oproti realnemu dopytu predrazene cca o 25%.


----------



## mircik

^^ no pekne... u nas by to bolo podobne, pokial nie horsie..

ak by som mal vziat do uvahy priklad z clanku:



> Napríklad za štvorizbový byt v pražskej Krči chcela firma Geosan podľa pôvodného cenníka 9,8 milióna Kč (371.916,51 eura), v dražbe ho ale nakoniec predala za 5,87 milióna Kč.


tak za 3-izbak vo Vinohradise, za ktory chcu 220.000 eur by niekto bol ochotny na takejto drazbe zaplatit cca. 132.000 eur (3.976.632 Sk)... To sa mi zda celkom realne, do toho by som siel za podobnu sumu aj ja...

teda vysledok je taky (na zaklade prikladu), ze kupujuci boli ochotni kupit byt jedine so 40 % zlavou oproti vyvovalacej cene.. A to je presne zlava, ktora by dokazala rozhybat zamrznuty trh s novymi bytmi... 5 - 10 % si mozu developeri strcit za klobuk..


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> ^^ no pekne... u nas by to bolo podobne, pokial nie horsie..
> 
> ak by som mal vziat do uvahy priklad z clanku:
> 
> 
> 
> tak za 3-izbak vo Vinohradise, za ktory chcu 220.000 eur by niekto bol ochotny na takejto drazbe zaplatit cca. 132.000 eur (3.976.632 Sk)... To sa mi zda celkom realne, do toho by som siel za podobnu sumu aj ja...
> 
> teda vysledok je taky (na zaklade prikladu), ze kupujuci boli ochotni kupit byt jedine so 40 % zlavou oproti vyvovalacej cene.. A to je presne zlava, ktora by dokazala rozhybat zamrznuty trh s novymi bytmi... 5 - 10 % si mozu developeri strcit za klobuk..


mircik, kupil si si ten byt? si sluboval ze nam o tom napises, ked uzavries rezervacku.


----------



## mircik

^^ kupil... nebudem sa ale predsa chvalit, kym sa ma niekto nespyta :nuts:

ale nie vazne: 3-izbak v Novom Meste, jednu zastavku od Trnavskeho myta smerom k polusu. Okolie celkom fit, nepozeram rovno susedom oproti do okien. Dispozicia pre mna vyhovujuca natolko, ze neplanujem nic burat ani menit. 3 poschodie zo 4, bez vytahu, cca 70 m2 + 1.8 m2 balkon. Slusny povodny stav. Cena 2,9 mio SKK cash, povodna pozadovana suma bola 3,36 mio SKK.

zajtra si mam ist pre LVcko do realitky. Odhadujem, ze na rekonstrukciu vratane kuchyne a spotrebicov pustim este 500k SKK (nie som nijaky fanusik kuchyn za stvrt mega, pre mna je to spotrebak ako kazdy iny).

Ten byt nie je dokonaly, ale s priatelkou sa nam asi najviac pacil z obzeranych (okrem jedneho, ten bol lepsi, ale predavajuci sa nechceli zmierit s mnou znizenou cenou, tak byt uplne stiahli z ponuky a pockaju vraj na lepsiu situaciu na trhu).

Uver som brat nechcel, kedze nerad niekomu neico dlzim banku nevynimajuc. Novostavby v BA, ktore by boli dokoncene pre mna nesplnali zakladne podmienky lokality, kvality alebo ceny - ale hlavne ceny. Takze tolko k tomu... 

Moja podmienka bola tehla, ziadne prizemie ani posledne podlazie, rozumnejsia dispozicia a cena, dobra dostupnost a parking, balkon. Obehal som si tam niekolko tyzdnov rano a vecer, lebo som cakal, ze parking bude hrozny.. Bol som prekvapeny, ale lepsi, nez Petrzalke alebo Ruzinove.. Nejake miesta boli vzdy volne.

Mozno som mohol este cakat, ale uz sme toho mali plne zuby... Dobrych ponuk je minimum, takze sme do toho sli...


----------



## Strummer

tak ale s 3 mio. cash si tiez znacne nestandardny pripad... myslim si prave ze tu iluziu dosiahnutia dna pri starych bytoch teraz vytvaraju kupci ako si ty (tiez takeho jedneho poznam, co mal cash, a uz sa mu nechcelo cakat, kvoli priatelke, atd...). ale je vas len obmedzeny pocet a za taky rok sa vas dopyt uspokoji, ostanu len ludia ktori si budu musiet brat hypo, a zase to pojde pomalym tempom nizsie.


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> ^^ kupil... nebudem sa ale predsa chvalit, kym sa ma niekto nespyta :nuts:
> 
> ale nie vazne: 3-izbak v Novom Meste, jednu zastavku od Trnavskeho myta smerom k polusu. Okolie celkom fit, nepozeram rovno susedom oproti do okien. Dispozicia pre mna vyhovujuca natolko, ze neplanujem nic burat ani menit. 3 poschodie zo 4, bez vytahu, cca 70 m2 + 1.8 m2 balkon. Slusny povodny stav. Cena 2,9 mio SKK cash, povodna pozadovana suma bola 3,36 mio SKK.
> 
> zajtra si mam ist pre LVcko do realitky. Odhadujem, ze na rekonstrukciu vratane kuchyne a spotrebicov pustim este 500k SKK (nie som nijaky fanusik kuchyn za stvrt mega, pre mna je to spotrebak ako kazdy iny).
> 
> Ten byt nie je dokonaly, ale s priatelkou sa nam asi najviac pacil z obzeranych (okrem jedneho, ten bol lepsi, ale predavajuci sa nechceli zmierit s mnou znizenou cenou, tak byt uplne stiahli z ponuky a pockaju vraj na lepsiu situaciu na trhu).
> 
> Uver som brat nechcel, kedze nerad niekomu neico dlzim banku nevynimajuc. Novostavby v BA, ktore by boli dokoncene pre mna nesplnali zakladne podmienky lokality, kvality alebo ceny - ale hlavne ceny. Takze tolko k tomu...
> 
> Moja podmienka bola tehla, ziadne prizemie ani posledne podlazie, rozumnejsia dispozicia a cena, dobra dostupnost a parking, balkon. Obehal som si tam niekolko tyzdnov rano a vecer, lebo som cakal, ze parking bude hrozny.. Bol som prekvapeny, ale lepsi, nez Petrzalke alebo Ruzinove.. Nejake miesta boli vzdy volne.
> 
> Mozno som mohol este cakat, ale uz sme toho mali plne zuby... Dobrych ponuk je minimum, takze sme do toho sli...


Gratulujem k bytu. Stvrt je to celkom dobra. Myslim ze ta cena je ovplyvnena tym, ze to je bez vytahu, lebo vela ludi ma podmienku nie prizemie, s vytahom (pripadne este balkon). Ale zase slapat do schodov je super na kardiovaskularnu sustavu (su na to studie ) Cakat sa oplati, ak by si chcel pozemok na juh alebo by si kupoval nieco na urovni 6mil a vyssie.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> tak ale s 3 mio. cash si tiez znacne nestandardny pripad... myslim si prave ze tu iluziu dosiahnutia dna pri starych bytoch teraz vytvaraju kupci ako si ty (tiez takeho jedneho poznam, co mal cash, a uz sa mu nechcelo cakat, kvoli priatelke, atd...). ale je vas len obmedzeny pocet a za taky rok sa vas dopyt uspokoji, ostanu len ludia ktori si budu musiet brat hypo, a zase to pojde pomalym tempom nizsie.


Ale Strummer, ved je to aj o kupujucich, ktori maju tiez hranicu, pod ktoru nepojdu uz s principu. A v BA dopyt po bytoch je najma v cenovej hranici do 3.5 mil, problemom je zla struktura ponuky. Velka vacsina z tych, ktori predat museli uz predali (myslim stare byty).


----------



## mircik

quama diky, mne slapat nevadi, takze v poho... cena bola znacne nizsia ako su bezne podobne v lokalite, ci obdobnych lokalitach (nivy, tehlovy ruzinov).. predavujci boli dedici, ktori chceli predat, nie predavat.
.
strummer mas pravdu, som nestandartny pripad, ale tato suma este nie je cenova hladina, ktora by bola pre priemer nedosiahnutelna.. 80 % starych panelov sa stale predava za pobobnu sumu a niektore z nich kupcov nasli.. 
vazne som pobehal par bytov a viem, ze co malo dobry pomer cena / vykon zmizlo do tyzdna.. zvysne tam visia aj rok..

tym samozrejme nechcem tvrdit, ze som kupil najlepsie ako som mohol, pripadne ze starsie byty nepojdu este dole.. ale nechcem cakat na idealnu kombinaciu ponuky / ceny a potom zistit, ze som odpisal mne vyhovujuci byt len preto, ze ine boli o par tisic lacnejsie...

beriem to tak, ze pred 4 rokmi by som ten kupil za 2 mega, pred rokom a pol za 4,3 a teraz za 2,9... mozno by stal za rok 2,5, mozno by sa predal do mesiaca.. tazko povedat.


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> Ale Strummer, ved je to aj o kupujucich, ktori maju tiez hranicu, pod ktoru nepojdu uz s principu. A v BA dopyt po bytoch je najma v cenovej hranici do 3.5 mil, problemom je zla struktura ponuky. Velka vacsina z tych, ktori predat museli uz predali (myslim stare byty).


chcel si povedat "predavajucich"  ja som to nemyslel zle, podla mna v pohode cena aj lokalita, keby som bol v mircikovej situacii, tiez by som to zobral. len sa zamyslam nad situaciou. ono je to totiz cele o tom, akym smerom sa bude vyvijat skupina ludi co predavat budu musiet, pretoze nebudu zvladat platit hypo. a tam su este dost znacne rezervy, pretoze ja neverim tomu, ze v najblizsich 10-15 rokoch "kriza skonci". ano, ta cena v sucasnosti pre trochu nadpriemerneho cloveka dosiahnutelna je, otazka je, ake budu hosp. vysledky bank za rok 2010 (za 2009 budu katastrofalne, to vieme uz teraz) a ich ochota davat hypoteky. podla mojho nazoru to bude este dost zle a teraz sa nachadzame len na takom "optimistickom povyskoceni" 

plus si treba uvedomit, ze toto cele ovplyvnuju faktory, ktore sa prejavuju v dlhych casovych horizontoch. napriklad kvantum ludi si zobralo hypoteky v relativne kratkom casovom obdobi, povedzme ze s fixaciou na 5 rokov. to znamena, ze v buducnosti nastane situacia, ked tymto ludom mozu vsetkym naraz vyskocit uroky brutalne hore. alebo nemusia, je to len priklad. staci sa pozriet na UK, Irsko, Spanielsko, ktore su v bubline par rokov pred nami, a nezda sa ze by sa tam situacia zlepsovala, skor naopak.


----------



## hurahura

mircik ale je to na hlavnej (vajnorska) ?


----------



## zaq-

Strummer said:


> Ale Irsko je presne ten isty pripad... nechapem, kde si prisiel na to, ze pricinou "irskeho zazraku" bolo stavebnictvo, to predsa vobec nie je pravda. Uz sme sa tu o tom bavili davnejsie, dovodom bol prichod viacerych US firiem,



Mylis sa a velmi.
Prichod americkych firiem bol iba jednym z faktorov ,,Irskeho zazraku'', ktory ma na ekonomike Irska mozno este mensi podiel ako stavebnictvo.
A ak ten podiel nie je mensi, tak je rovnaky.

Dalsimi faktormi su:
- vyuzitie fondov EU
- turistika
- polnohospodarstvo

- ale najma - Irska mentalita


Nechce sa mi hladat, kolko ma konkretne Dell rocne obrat v Irsku, ale tie peniaze nie su ciste peniaze v ekonomike.
Ak sa export v Cechach podiela na 80% HDP(na Slovensku to bude podobne), kolko z tych penazi ide realne statu a kolko v nom zostava?

Ak VW Slovakia ma rocny obrat 5 miliard euro, kolko z toho je nakup dielov a kolko z toho tvoria vyplaty, popripade dane a odvody Slovenskej republike?
Ved VW zamestnava v Ba iba cosi cez 9 000 ludi!(plus Martin a Kosice)

Ak vsak sa preinvestuje 5 miliard euro na vystavbu 50 000 domov, tieto dokazu priamo zamestnat 75 000 ludi, nepriamo dalsich 150 000 ludi, priama dan z tejto sumy pre statny rozpocet moze predstavovat az 500 milionov euro a vacsina tejto sumy aj tak skonci na Slovensku - ci uz architektom, stavbarom, vyrobcom materialov.
Ktory 5 miliardovy biznis je teda pre stat vyhodnejsi??? 

Trochu inac predbieham, pretoze tieto informacie maju byt sucastou threadu ktory pripravujem, a ktory sa bude volat: Priciny hospodarskeho zaostavania Slovenska.

V tom threade najdes, okrem ineho, aj kompletne statisticke porovnania medzi Irskom a Slovenskom.
Pretoze aj ked tieto dve velmi podobne krajiny s priblizne rovnakou populaciou mali dva velmi podobne starty, faktom je, ze Irsko, na zaklade rozvoja sluzieb sa stalo jednou z najbohatsich krajin Europy, pokial Slovensko, takmer s tou istou startovacou poziciou je stale europskym chudobincom.


Pocet obyvatelov:
Slovensko.......5.4 mil.
Irsko..............4.4 mil.

Takze ti zopar tych statistik poskytnem uz teraz:


Zamestnanost v Irsku podla sektorov v roku 2007:

- agrikultura, rybolov, tazba dreva.......................113.8 tisica ludi
*- priemysel.......................................................295.2
- stavebnictvo..................................................281.8*
- malo-velkoobchod...........................................294.5
- hotely, restauracie..........................................132.3
- doprava,komunikacie.........................................122.2
- financne sluzby...............................................285.9
- verejna sprava................................................101.6
- skolstvo.........................................................139.7
- zdravotnictvo..................................................213.2
- ostatne..........................................................121.6

Spolu................................................................2 101.6


Slovensko:
- priemysel.......................................................486 tisic ludi
- stavebnictvo.................................................186 tisic ludi



Celkova produkcia stavebneho sektora v Irsku za rok 2007 bola 38.5 miliardy euro, 60% z toho tvoril rezidencny sektor.
Len na porovnanie - celkovy HDP Slovenska za rok 2008 bol 67.3 miliardy euro.

To znaci, ze stavebny sektor v Irsku vyprodukoval viac ako polovicu celeho HDP Slovenska!!!


V roku 2007 bolo v Irsku dokoncenych 18 domov na 1000 obyvatelov
Vies kolko bolo toto cislo na Slovensku? 
3.1 !!!
Po Polsku najmenej v EU.
Vies ktoru krajinu jedinu kriza nezasiahla?
Polsko!
Vies preco?
Pretoze sa za tie dva roky poucili a momentalne tam stavebnictvo momentalne taha celu ekonomiku!


Pocty dokoncenych domov a bytov v Irsku a na Slovensku:

2003:
Irsko..........68 900
Slovensko...14 000

2004:
I................76 900
Sk..............12 600

2005:
I.................86 200
Sk...............14 900

2006:
I.................88 200
Sk...............14 400

2007:
I.................78 000
Sk...............16 500


Pocet domov na 1 000 obyvatelov:

Irsko...............434
Slovensko........363 ............druha najnizsia hodnota v Europe


Vlastnictvo domov a bytov:

Slovensko................93% to znaci, ze na Slovensku je iba 7% domov a bytov v prenajme, Slovaci maju v Europe najvyssi zaujem o vlastnictvo

Irsko.......................75%

Nemecko..................45%


A teraz ti tu uvediem jednu *mimoriadne zaujimavu* statistiku:


Irsko - ceny domov:

novostavby:
2002:
194 835 euro

2007:
320 788 euro


starsie, alebo second hand domy:
2002:
227 329 euro!!!

2007:
383 996 euro!!!

Co to znaci?
Ze v Irsku su starsie domy drahsie ako novostavby!!!
A vies preco?
Pretoze tam o cene rozhoduje lokalita a stavia sa smerom od centra miest smerom von. Cim novsi dom, tym dalej od centra a tym padom lacnejsi!!!


A teraz sa pevne chyt stolicky a ak nahodou nesedis, tak si radsej sadni:

Byty:

Nove:
2002:
220 298 euro

2007:
330 662 euro


Starsie:
2002:
233 080 euro !!!
334 959 euro !!!


To znaci, ze az donedavna boli domy v Irsku lacnejsie ako byty!!!
To jednoducho znaci, ze vystavba domu je ovela lacnejsia, ako vystavba bytu!!!

Na Slovensku su vsetky tieto statistiky opacne!
A to z dvoch dovodov.
Za prve, nas realitny trh je iba sprosty vtip, ktory nema s realitnymi trhami vo svete nic spolocne.

Za druhe - nasa jebnuta mentalita, ked my nedokazeme lacno stavat a ked u nas neexistuju lacne pozemky.
Slovaci chcu zarobit hned a naraz a preto cela nasa ekonomika stoji na tejto nasej jebnutej povahe - u nas neexistuju lacne byty a u nas neexistuju lacne pozemky!!!

A zaroven cim vyssia je novostavba, tym ti viac stupaju naklady na byt.

Preco nas stat a mesta neposkytuju pozemky zadarmo, alebo iba za symbolicku cenu, ktora im pokryje akurat natiahnutie sieti a infrastruktury???

Ved to je jedna zo zakladnych uloh statu a samosprav - zabezpecit svojim obyvatelom byvanie!!!

U nas su pozemky tak drahe, ze v meste si ich nemoze dovolit kupit takmer nik a po najblizsich dedinach malokto!
A este aj ked si ten pozemok na dedine kupis, uz ti nezostane na vystavbu domu a preto ho lepis, ako sa len da!

Preco to nerobime naopak???
Preco neposkytneme ludom lacne pozemky, a ti nech potom zaplatia stavebne firmy, ktore im tie domy postavia???


Vies preco to u nas nefunguje?
Pretoze sme totalne jebnuty ekonomicky zaostaly narod, ktory s nasou jebnutou mentalitou nikdy nic nedosiahne!

Tak je to u nas so vsetkymi sluzbami a preto sme tam, kde sme.

Hlavne, ze ti nasi jebnuti developeri budu donekonecna drzat tie ich nepredajne ceny a budu za pomoci nasich jebnutych medii a totalne jebnutych politikov drzat celu tuto krajinu v krize, aka sa tu nachadza.

Strummer, na zaciatku si povedal, ze v Irsku je ta realitna bublina najvacsia.

Ano, je!
Avsak tam je ta bublina sposobena mimoriadnym previsom ponuky nad dopytom.
A ked sa v priebehu 3-4 rokov na zaklade demografickeho vyvoja ta ponuka vypreda, Irsko znovu zazije boom, ktory mu zabezpeci vytavba 40 000 domov rocne, tak, ako to maju statisticky vypocitane.
Aj ked ten boom uz nebude nikdy taky, aky tu bol, ked sa tu stavalo 90 000 domov.


Na Slovensku vsak kvoli nasim kriplom vo vlade a samosprave ten boom nepride nikdy!



Preto tu tlacim na buranie panelakov, preto tu tlacim na vystavbu rodinnych domov!
To, co tu hovorim je uplne realne a ak to zacneme, za 15 rokov Slovensko predbehne vacsinu krajin europskej unie.

Ak nie, zostaneme aj nadalej takym chudobincom, akym sme


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> Milan ked budes sem davat ten tvoj uzemny plan ako nahradit panelaky s velkym poctom bytov - velkym poctom rodinnych domov co ma naozaj zaujima.... kedze sa to realne na tu istu plochu nezmesti. Tak prosim ta pridaj este jednu vec
> 
> a to aspon aky taky pravny nazor na to ako chces vyvlastnit pozemky ktore su pod panelakmi teraz. Tie pozemky totiz niekto vlastni a zadarmo ich nikomu neodovzda....
> (v lepsom pripade ich spolocne vlastnia obyvatelia domov alebo mesto, v inych pripadoch ich vsak vlastnia napr. firmy ktore panelaky stavali, urcite je mnozstvo spornych pozemkov a pod. )
> odobrat im pozemky a dat ich niekomu inemu zadarmo nema oporu v ziadnom zakone. Kvoli tvojmu napadu by sa musela menit ustava SR. to len este na margo nezmyselnosti celeho uvazovania.
> 
> apropo: v ktorych krajinach sa tak hufne panelaky buraju ? viem jedine ze sa to dialo v byvalej NDR ale tam su dovody predsa len ine. to hadam vies.


Hurahura, len tak narychlo, ten predchadzajuci post som pisal dve hodiny.
Preto ti tuto odpoved doplnim vecer.

Hustota zaludnenia Petrzalky je okolo 4 000ludi na km2.
Hustota zaludnenia miest s preferovanou vystavbou rodinnych domov sa pohybuje uz aj okolo 3 000 ludi na km2.
To su ale mesta, stvrte dokazu byt zahustene viac, takze som sa az tak nemylil.

Tu mas dva linky na google maps:

Petrzalka:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=109643463837862282435.000450d07f63c3e2a939b

Blanchardstown - stvrt Dublinu s 90 000 obyvatelmi, metropolitna area tej stvrte ma hodne cez 100 000:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=116686892529179852560.00044d1891f213f355e79


A co sa tyka tej druhej otazky - uz aj u nas, tak, ako vsade na svete je zakon o vyvlastneni.
Ked to dokazazeme spravit kvoli Kii v Ziline, nevidim dovod, preco by sa to nedalo aj kvoli tejto vystavbe, ktora ma na ekonomiku statu niekolkonasobne vyssi efekt ako Kia.

A odpoved na tretiu otazku:

Nie hufne, pretoze sa nikde v zap. Europe tie panelaky ani hufne nikdy nestavali, ale Londyn aj Dublin mnozstvo z tych ich zopar panelakov uz zburat dokazalo - kedze sa im tam usadzali asocialne vrstvy.

Stale vsak hovorim, ze je to otazka casu, kedy k tomu bude musiet dojst aj u nas.
Ekonomicke aspekty toho som ti opisal vyssie.


----------



## aquila

pod kiu neboli pozemky vyvlastnovane, boli vyvlastnene len pod pristpovu komunikaciu... t.j. cestu druhej resp tretej triedy .. 

k zburaniu petrzalky dojde ked tam drbne meteorit, inak zabudni..


----------



## mircik

hurahura said:


> mircik ale je to na hlavnej (vajnorska) ?


nie je to priamo na Vajnorskej, je to bocna ulicka, dom je vzdialeny cca 150 m od Vajnorskej.. vajnorsku vidno len cez uzku prieluku a co som stal chvilu na balkone, bolo tam uplne kludne a tiche prostredie, pricom po vajnorskej medzicasom presli 2 elektricky a bolo to pocas dopravnej spicky.. hluku a nekofortu byvania vdaka rusnej ceste sa teda nebojim.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ak VW Slovakia ma rocny obrat 5 miliard euro, kolko z toho je nakup dielov a kolko z toho tvoria vyplaty, popripade dane a odvody Slovenskej republike?
> Ved VW zamestnava v Ba iba cosi cez 9 000 ludi!(plus Martin a Kosice)
> 
> Ak vsak sa preinvestuje 5 miliard euro na vystavbu 50 000 domov, tieto dokazu priamo zamestnat 75 000 ludi, nepriamo dalsich 150 000 ludi, priama dan z tejto sumy pre statny rozpocet moze predstavovat az 500 milionov euro a vacsina tejto sumy aj tak skonci na Slovensku - ci uz architektom, stavbarom, vyrobcom materialov.
> Ktory 5 miliardovy biznis je teda pre stat vyhodnejsi???


Ja uz to vzdavam... uvedom si, ze VW je tu uz 15 rokov, a bude tu mozno dalsich 50. Ty si postavil statisice domov, v ktorych nema kto byvat a co potom? Co bude tych tvojich 75 000 priamych a 150 000 nepriamych zamestnancov robit potom? Zastavaju cele Irsko prazdnymi domami? Uz vazne zacinaju byt tie tvoje absurdne navrhy dost unavujuce...a nechapem co chces povedat tymi cislami z roku 2007, na vrchole bubliny. Teraz je Irsko niekde uplne inde a moze byt rado, ze nedopadlo ako Island. A pricinou su presne tie veci, ktore ty tak do neba vychvalujes.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> A co sa tyka tej druhej otazky - uz aj u nas, tak, ako vsade na svete je zakon o vyvlastneni.
> Ked to dokazazeme spravit kvoli Kii v Ziline, nevidim dovod, preco by sa to nedalo aj kvoli tejto vystavbe, ktora ma na ekonomiku statu niekolkonasobne vyssi efekt ako Kia.


Neviem ako v Írsku, ale podľa našej ústavy je vyvlastnenie možné len v nevyhnutnej miere, vo verejnom záujme, na základe zákona a za primeranú náhradu. Ak by aj bol prijatý nejaký zákon o tom, že je vo verejnom záujme nutné zbúrať paneláky (to by som si rád potom prečítal tú dôvodovú správu), tak mi akosi uniká, kde Slovenská republika vezme peniaze na primeranú náhradu v podobe nových bytov či domov pre milióny ľudí. Vezme si SR najväčšiu hypotéku v histórií?:lol:


----------



## mircik

yo yo velke oci...



> M. Krajniak hovorí, že zorientovať sa v rozbehnutých investičných projektoch bývalého vedenia netrvalo krátko. A ukázalo sa, že najmä v prípade investície do stavby bytového domu v bratislavskej Rači bývalé vedenie šliaplo vedľa. „*Projekt stojí,“ informuje záujemcov operátorka spoločnosti Riešime bývanie, ktoré byty v projekte premenovanom na 4Ville, ponúka na predaj. Predávať však nie je čo. Obytný komplex s jedno a dvojizbovými bytmi má dnes podobu troch základových jám zatopených vodou.*


zdroj: Prehnané realitné plány následníka SZM

a aby bolo jasne, o com je rec: www.4willeraca.sk


----------



## xaxa2

Napisem, uz do tejto temy len jeden prispevok, lebo akosi ma prestala bavit, lebo tu vystupuje niekolko figur, ktore si stale melu svoje dookola.

Tiez si myslim ako zaq- ze malopodlaznou vystavbou je mozne dosiahnut bezproblemov hustotu ako pri povodnych panelovych sidliskach (nehovorim o zahustovanych, ktore nesplnaju normy na parkovanie, svetlo, atd.)



zaq- said:


> Trochu inac predbieham, pretoze tieto informacie maju byt sucastou threadu ktory pripravujem, a ktory sa bude volat: Priciny hospodarskeho zaostavania Slovenska.


Ked to budes robit, zdrz sa prosim uvah o tom, ake podla teba ludia budu sediet v novych domoch a tie budu rast na cene (bez toho aby pohli prstom) a potom ich predaju a kupia vacsie a luxusnejsie, atd. ad nauseam.

To je princip realitnej bubliny a ta vzdy skonci krachom.



zaq- said:


> V tom threade najdes, okrem ineho, aj kompletne statisticke porovnania medzi Irskom a Slovenskom.
> Pretoze aj ked tieto dve velmi podobne krajiny s priblizne rovnakou populaciou mali dva velmi podobne starty, faktom je, ze Irsko, na zaklade rozvoja sluzieb sa stalo jednou z najbohatsich krajin Europy, pokial Slovensko, takmer s tou istou startovacou poziciou je stale europskym chudobincom.


Namety na priciny: korupcia; stadova mentalita dobre charakterizovana novodobymi panelakmi; nezaujem o vsetko co neprinasa okamzity zisk; ludska obmedzenost a pritom bezbrehe vyvysovanie nad prislusnikov inych narodov; populizmus v cervenom aj modrom

Jedna z objektivnych pricin je sposob restitucii a odovzdania bytov do sukromneho vlastnictva, existencia pozemkovych mafii



zaq- said:


> Vlastnictvo domov a bytov:
> 
> Slovensko................93% to znaci, ze na Slovensku je iba 7% domov a bytov v prenajme, Slovaci maju v Europe najvyssi zaujem o vlastnictvo


Jediny dovod tohoto je ze vacsina slovakov nemusela na cely dom/byt zarobit za socializmu. Bud dostali byt po revolucii prakticky zadarmo (sikovnejsi viac bytov)-tj poskladali sa im nan danovnici za socializmu, alebo tatko postavil dom z nakradnuteho materialu-bezna vec. Toto ale uz skoncilo, keby sme sa pozreli na to kolko ludi si kupilo byt a predtym nemalo ziadnu nehnutelnost (First Time Buyer) za posledne roky tak prideme uplne k inym cislam.



zaq- said:


> To znaci, ze az donedavna boli domy v Irsku lacnejsie ako byty!!!
> To jednoducho znaci, ze vystavba domu je ovela lacnejsia, ako vystavba bytu!!!


Nezmysel. Je to preto, lebo vacsina bytov v IRL/UK je v centrach velkych miest kde je vo vseobecnosti vyssia cenova uroven a vela domov je na vidieku kde je nizsia uroven v priemere. Predsa ziadny Ir so zdravym rozumom by si nekupil byt na byvanie rodiny!!! A este aj drahsi ako dom. K tomu excesy okolo cien bytov boli asi vacsie. nema to nic spolocne s realnymi nakladmi, lebo naklady su +/- rovnake. Vsak tak je to aj na slovensku, ceny bytov v BA a ceny novych domov v okolitych dedinach su prakticky identicke, ked vylucime cenu pozemku (predrazeny).



zaq- said:


> Za druhe - nasa jebnuta mentalita, ked my nedokazeme lacno stavat a ked u nas neexistuju lacne pozemky.
> Slovaci chcu zarobit hned a naraz a preto cela nasa ekonomika stoji na tejto nasej jebnutej povahe - u nas neexistuju lacne byty a u nas neexistuju lacne pozemky!!!


Tento postoj ma aj vacsina prispievajucich na tomto fore. Lenze treba sa pozriet preco neexistuju lacne pozemky. Ale myslim, ze s tym mi nic nespravime



zaq- said:


> Preco nas stat a mesta neposkytuju pozemky zadarmo, alebo iba za symbolicku cenu, ktora im pokryje akurat natiahnutie sieti a infrastruktury???


neskoro.



zaq- said:


> Vies preco to u nas nefunguje?
> Pretoze sme totalne jebnuty ekonomicky zaostaly narod, ktory s nasou jebnutou mentalitou nikdy nic nedosiahne!
> Tak je to u nas so vsetkymi sluzbami a preto sme tam, kde sme.


Pod to sa mozem podpisat.



---------------------------------------------
Co sa tyka ma, tak ja som sa zariadil. Na kupenie bytu v Ba, o ktorom by som si myslel ze prinalezi mojmu statusu by som musel spalit cele svoje 5 rocne uspory a to jednoducho nie som ochotny uz len preto, ze predpokladam, ze cena nehnutelnosti pojde uz len dole (min 10-15 rokov). Necitim sa jednoducho comfortable po ekonomickej stranke uz len preto ze predpoklada, ze region BA caka ekonomicka stagnacia (co sa tyka legalnej ekonomiky, v ktorej sa pohybuju normalni cestni ludia, nehovorim o sivej a ciernej) aspon v mojom businesse. Obdivujem tych ktori nielenze takymto sposobom "investuju" uspory ale este sa zadlzia na 20 rokov.


----------



## zaq-

Strummer said:


> Ja uz to vzdavam... uvedom si, ze VW je tu uz 15 rokov, a bude tu mozno dalsich 50. Ty si postavil statisice domov, v ktorych nema kto byvat a co potom? Co bude tych tvojich 75 000 priamych a 150 000 nepriamych zamestnancov robit potom? Zastavaju cele Irsko prazdnymi domami? Uz vazne zacinaju byt tie tvoje absurdne navrhy dost unavujuce...a nechapem co chces povedat tymi cislami z roku 2007, na vrchole bubliny. Teraz je Irsko niekde uplne inde a moze byt rado, ze nedopadlo ako Island. A pricinou su presne tie veci, ktore ty tak do neba vychvalujes.


Strummer, ja ti tu uz tisici krat opakujem, ze realitny trh nepokladam ja osobne za ciel ekonomiky, ale za prostriedok na dosiahnutie ciela.

Irsko, aj ked je v recesii, stale je 140% nad priemerom EU, kde sa vysplhalo zo svojich povodnych 70-80%.
A aj ked teraz jeho ekonomika klesa, neklesne pod 120% priemeru.
Sovcialne davky v Irsku su stale vyssie, ako je priemerna mzda na Slovensku.
Nezamestnanost, ktoru oni pokladaju za katastrofalnu - 14%, aj ked 3/4 nezamestnanych tvoria zahranicny pracovnici, tak aj tak ta ich nezamestnanost je na urovni Slovenska, pre ktore je podobna nezamestnanost skor dlhodoby standart. A to aj bez zahranicnych pracovnikov.

Rozpocet Irska nejdem s rozpoctom Slovenska radsej ani porovnavat.
Co sa tyka ubytovania, aj v case najvacsej bubliny si normalny zamestnany Ir mohol kedykolvek dovolit kupit ubytovanie, ktore je iba nesplnenym snom nadstandartne zamestnaneho Slovaka. O kvalite toho ubytovania sa znova ani netreba zmienovat.

A ty mi tvrdis, ze o toto vsetko mame my, Slovaci, radsej prist, pretoze sme si precitali v novinach, ze v Irsku je kriza? :crazy:

Pretoze my, retardovany a skorumpovany narod nie sme schopny postavit lacne byty a domy, ktore by jednoducho aspon pokryli potreby nasho realneho byvania?

Ved my sme svetovy unikat. Momentalne sme jedina krajina v Europe, ktora ma stale dopyt, ktoremu vsak my nedokazeme poskytnut vhodny cenovy a kvalitny produkt!!!
A to ciste pre nasu nenazranost a neschopnost!!!

Co vlastne sme my, Slovaci, okrem uplne sprostej manualnej cinnosti pre zahranicne firmy schopny vlastne samostatne vykonavat???

Zopar dni dozadu som sa bavil s troma Irmi, developermi, ktory narod je sprostejsi.
Iri o sebe nemaju vysoku mienku a ani to neskryvaju, tak si mysleli, ze tu nasu debatu vyhraju.

Ked som im zacal rozpravat o nasom zateplovani panelakov a ich malovani na rozlicne farby, Iri sa tak smiali, ze sa normalne fyzicky chytali za brucha.
Na to som im spomenul druhu vec - ako sa u nas stavaju tie nase vyskove masovky.
Dalej som uz ani pokracovat nemusel, pretoze mi v tej chvili prestali verit a mysleli si,ze ich ojebavam, pretoze chcem vyhrat tu nasu malu debatu.
Normalne vyhlasili, ze tak sprosty narod v dnesnej Europe jednoducho existovat nemoze!

Skoncilo to nakoniec tak, ze sice som vojnu o najsprostejsi narod jednoznacne vyhral, ale ti traja dotycni idu so mnou pri najblizsej prilezitosti do Bratislavy, sami sa presvedcit na vlastne oci!

A to som im nic ostatne radsej ani nespominal.
Hlavne ze vy tu oznacujete moje navrhy ako absurdne.
Tie moje navrhy su uplne realne a vacsina tohto fora, ktora zazila byvanie a ekonomiku v zahranici, tak ti so mnou suhlasia.

Aku sancu ma Slovensko, ked primerny, ani nadpriemerny Slovak, za ktorych vacsinu prislusnikov tohto fora povazujem, sa nedokazu preniest za hranicu svojho obzoru a vlastnych vytvorenych predstav?


----------



## zaq-

Qwert said:


> Neviem ako v Írsku, ale podľa našej ústavy je vyvlastnenie možné len v nevyhnutnej miere, vo verejnom záujme, na základe zákona a za primeranú náhradu. Ak by aj bol prijatý nejaký zákon o tom, že je vo verejnom záujme nutné zbúrať paneláky (to by som si rád potom prečítal tú dôvodovú správu), tak mi akosi uniká, kde Slovenská republika vezme peniaze na primeranú náhradu v podobe nových bytov či domov pre milióny ľudí. Vezme si SR najväčšiu hypotéku v histórií?:lol:


Qwert, Slovenska republika by si ziadnu hypoteku nepotrebovala vziat.
Tu vystavbu by si zaplatili ludia zo svojho, za peniaze, ktore by tou vystavbou plne fungujuca a rozvijajuca sa ekonomika im dokazala poskytnut vo forme adekvatnych miezd.

Samozrejme, tomu by musela predchadzat hlboka reforma tak mentality, ako aj stavebneho sektoru na Slovensku, ktory je svojou produktivitou na urovni Zimbabwe.


----------



## zaq-

xaxa2 said:


> Ked to budes robit, zdrz sa prosim uvah o tom, ake podla teba ludia budu sediet v novych domoch a tie budu rast na cene (bez toho aby pohli prstom) a potom ich predaju a kupia vacsie a luxusnejsie, atd. ad nauseam.
> 
> To je princip realitnej bubliny a ta vzdy skonci krachom.


Nie nekonci. Konci to prasknutim bubliny, co teba, ak sa nezucastnujes tohto dobrodruzstva ako spekulativny investor, vobec nemusi zaujimat.
Pretoze ked mas svoj dom iba na potrebu byvania, tak ti moze byt uplne jedno, aka je jeho hodnota v rozlicnom casovom obdobi.

Mimochodom, takto funguje cela svetova ekonomika, nielen realitne trhy - prave preto je ta svetova ekonomika cyklicka.







> Jedna z objektivnych pricin je sposob restitucii a odovzdania bytov do sukromneho vlastnictva, existencia pozemkovych mafii


Ano aj, tych pricin je viacero, ktore postupne v tom threade rozobrem.





> Jediny dovod tohoto je ze vacsina slovakov nemusela na cely dom/byt zarobit za socializmu. Bud dostali byt po revolucii prakticky zadarmo (sikovnejsi viac bytov)-tj poskladali sa im nan danovnici za socializmu, alebo tatko postavil dom z nakradnuteho materialu-bezna vec. Toto ale uz skoncilo, keby sme sa pozreli na to kolko ludi si kupilo byt a predtym nemalo ziadnu nehnutelnost (First Time Buyer) za posledne roky tak prideme uplne k inym cislam.


Znova ano aj, tie posledne roky su zdeformovane nedostatkom cenovo dostupneho byvania.
Ak by bolo toto na trhu, uz len z tradicneho pohladu priemerneho Slovaka, ktory tuzi po vlastnictve a najom poklada iba za riesenie z nudze, alebo docasne riesenie, tak v tom pripade by bolo toto cislo velmi podobne.








> Nezmysel. Je to preto, lebo vacsina bytov v IRL/UK je v centrach velkych miest kde je vo vseobecnosti vyssia cenova uroven a vela domov je na vidieku kde je nizsia uroven v priemere. Predsa ziadny Ir so zdravym rozumom by si nekupil byt na byvanie rodiny!!! A este aj drahsi ako dom. K tomu excesy okolo cien bytov boli asi vacsie. nema to nic spolocne s realnymi nakladmi, lebo naklady su +/- rovnake. Vsak tak je to aj na slovensku, ceny bytov v BA a ceny novych domov v okolitych dedinach su prakticky identicke, ked vylucime cenu pozemku (predrazeny).


Nezmysel je to, co si napisal ty.
Aj ked mas v comsi pravdu, stale plati:

- aj ked si priemerny Ir nekupuje byt pre seba, kupu bytu uprednostnuje pred kupou domu ak ide o investiciu.
Byt ma totiz mensie a jednoduchsie naklady na prevadzku a udrzbu a taktiez sa prenajima lahsie.

- cena bytu v masovom a vyskovom projekte presahuje cenu jednoducheho domu takmer urcite, v porovnani na m2.





V tom ostatnom sa zhodneme.


----------



## xaxa2

zaq- said:


> Nie nekonci. Konci to prasknutim bubliny, co teba, ak sa nezucastnujes tohto dobrodruzstva ako spekulativny investor, vobec nemusi zaujimat.
> Pretoze ked mas svoj dom iba na potrebu byvania, tak ti moze byt uplne jedno, aka je jeho hodnota v rozlicnom casovom obdobi.
> 
> Mimochodom, takto funguje cela svetova ekonomika, nielen realitne trhy - prave preto je ta svetova ekonomika cyklicka.


No predsa len este raz.

Krach na realitnom trhu sposobi vzdy vyraznu uverovu kontrakciu ktora zasiahne celu ekonomiku (dovod je velkost realitneho trhu v porovnanis celou ekonomikou), coho sme svedkami aj dnes. 

Proste pri sucasnom frakcnom systeme uverovania, v kazdom cykle hrozi bankrot bank ako sa to stalo tento raz (takmer vsetky velke banky v UK a IRL zbankrotovali, necudoval by som sa keby sme v najblizsich 2 rokoch videli par bankrotov na slovensku).

Ja som sice nazoru, ze trhu treba dat volny priestor, ale taketo vykyvy povazujem za neziaduce. Na druhej strane uverovu expanziu ma na svedomi stat, cim sposobuje nerovnovahu v ekonomike. Keby stat obmedzi uvery, tak by sa obmedzilo aj financovanie cez hypoteky a realitna bublina by nemusela vzniknut, resp. dosledky by boli mensie. Ale potom v ziadnom pripade nie je mozne to co pises.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Qwert, Slovenska republika by si ziadnu hypoteku nepotrebovala vziat.
> Tu vystavbu by si zaplatili ludia zo svojho, za peniaze, ktore by tou vystavbou plne fungujuca a rozvijajuca sa ekonomika im dokazala poskytnut vo forme adekvatnych miezd.
> 
> Samozrejme, tomu by musela predchadzat hlboka reforma tak mentality, ako aj stavebneho sektoru na Slovensku, ktory je svojou produktivitou na urovni Zimbabwe.


Vôbec si neodpovedal. Keby za mnou niekto prišiel a povedal, ideme zbúrať váš dom, choďte pod most alebo si vezmite hypotéku a postavte si nový inde, tak ho asi niekam pošlem. Ak by štát išiel búrať paneláky, tak by každému jednému majiteľovi musel dať peniaze alebo nový byt. To je ako pri diaľniciach alebo pri Kii, ak musia niečo vyvlastniť, tak by mali dať majiteľovi primeranú náhradu. Predstav si, že si si požičal peniaze, kúpil si si byt v paneláku a teraz oň prídeš a nič zaň nedostaneš, len si musíš vziať ďalšiu pôžičku, aby si neostal na ulici. To je trochu pritiahnuté za vlasy, nemyslíš?


A čo sa týka toho stavebníctva a rozvoja ekonomiky. Ekonomika nemôže byť založená len na stavebníctve. Stavebníctvo môže byť prostriedkom, vďaka ktorému sa dá niečo reálne produkovať (to je výstavba tovární a čiastočne infraštruktúry), môže byť prostriedkom, vďaka ktorému sa dajú poskytovať určité služby (obchody, kancelárie a podobne a znovu čiastočne infraštruktúra), alebo môže takpovediac produkovať "tovar" ktorým ľudia uspokojujú svoju potrebu po bývaní (teda domy a byty).

Zatiaľčo výstavba tovární či kancelárií sa po čase majiteľovi zaplatí tovarmi a službami, ktoré tam vyprodukuje, výstavba domu či bytu sa majiteľovi nezaplatí priamo nikdy, keďže väčšina ľudí doma nepracuje a netvorí hodnoty, len tam býva. Je to vec, na ktorú musí zarobiť inde. Isté percento ľudí na to môže zarobiť v stavebníctve, ale drvivá väčšina na to musí zarobiť v priemysle alebo službách.

Stavebníctvo samé o sebe nie je nejaké ekonomické perpetuum mobile, je závislé na zvyšku ekonomiky. Ľudia pracujúci v stavebníctve, priemysle, službách i v poľnohospodárstve musia zarobiť dosť na to, aby si postavili/kúpili dom, potom sa môže rozbehnúť aj stavanie bytov a domov a ďalej roztáčať ekonomiku, ale nedá sa to spraviť tak, že umelo napumpujeme peniaze do stavieb bytov a domov a donútime ľudí kúpiť si domy, na ktoré nikdy nezarobia. Tým sa len vytvorí bublina, ktorá spľasne, čoho sme práve svedkami. To je ako keby sme donútili všetkých ľudí dať so zošrotovať svoje auto a kupovať si stále nové a nové. Tešili by sme sa, ako nám rastie výroba áut, koľko ľudia v autopriemysle zarábajú, ale raz by ľudia už jednoducho nestačili splácať tie nové autá a celý ten priemysel by skrachoval.

Ekonomika by mala rásť ako celok, jednotlivé odvetvia sa musia ťahať navzájom. Rast by mal byť primeraný a pôžičky limitované, aby sme sa vyhli bublinám. Rozvoj stavebníctva je určite pozitívny pre ekonomiku, nabaľuje na seba ďalšie pracovné miesta, stavia sa najmä z domácich materiálov, pracujú na tom najmä domáci ľudia. Určite je pre Slovensko lepšie, ak niekto vrazí peniaze do domu, než keby si za ne kúpil niekoľko zahraničných áut, na ktorých u nás zarobí len predajca a importér. Ale všetko s mierou.

Určite stavebníctvu ani ekonomike neprospievajú naši developeri, ktorí stavajú nekvalitné projekty a predávajú ich za cenu luxusných nehnuteľností. Určite by ekonomike pomohlo, aby sa stavalo čo možno najlacnejšie ale relatívne kvalitne, aby si čo naviac ľudí mohlo dovoliť slušné bývanie, nie samé "luxusné" predražené projekty. Ale rozbehnúť masovú výstavbu založenú na bezbrehom zadlžovaní by tiež veľmi prospešné nebolo.


----------



## zaq-

*Takze este raz*

skusim ti to tu podrobne vysvetlit:





Qwert said:


> Vôbec si neodpovedal. Keby za mnou niekto prišiel a povedal, ideme zbúrať váš dom, choďte pod most alebo si vezmite hypotéku a postavte si nový inde, tak ho asi niekam pošlem. Ak by štát išiel búrať paneláky, tak by každému jednému majiteľovi musel dať peniaze alebo nový byt. To je ako pri diaľniciach alebo pri Kii, ak musia niečo vyvlastniť, tak by mali dať majiteľovi primeranú náhradu. Predstav si, že si si požičal peniaze, kúpil si si byt v paneláku a teraz oň prídeš a nič zaň nedostaneš, len si musíš vziať ďalšiu pôžičku, aby si neostal na ulici. To je trochu pritiahnuté za vlasy, nemyslíš?


Qwert, ta moja teoria spociva na niekolkych momentalnych faktoch, ktore ti uvediem postupne v tomto poste:


Prvym faktom je, ze panelakova vystavba nesplna ani zakladne poziadavky a potreby kvalitneho a dostojneho byvania dnesneho cloveka.
Teoreticky uz v tomto bode mozu podaktori argumentovat proti, bohuzial si myslim, za tito ludia este nezazili adekvatne byvanie na urovni.
Cely zivot vyrastali v panelaku, su na toto byvanie zvyknuti a len z rozdielnych obrazkov byvania v zahranici svoju mienku nezmenia.

Kazdy Slovak, ktory istu dobu pobyval v zahranici ma vsak na tuto skutocnost uplne iny nazor, ako aj sam mozes odpozorovat z diskusnych prispevkov forumerov tuna, ktory so mnou v tomto suhlasia.

Nakoniec o panelakoch vladla po revolucii siahodlha diskusia - co vlastne s nimi ideme robit.
Nanic sa vsak neprislo, co bola obrovska chyba, pretoze tak vtedy, ako aj dnes, my, Slovaci este stale nerozumieme trhovej ekonomike a tvorbe penazi.
V byvalom vychodnom Nemecku sa proti tamojsim panelakom postavili jednoznacne - bud ich zrezavali, rekonstruovali, ale nakoniec aj tak zistili, ze najlepsou alternativou je ich buranie.
Teraz, prosim ta, nezacni Nemecky realitny trh porovnavat s nasim, pretoze ten ich je zamerany velmi socialne skor na dostupny prenajom, ako na skutocne vlastnictvo.
Vezmi si len do uvahy fakt, ze Nemci akokolvek upravovane komunisticke panelaky za dostojne byvanie nepovazuju.


Sme teda pri fakte, ze panelaky su nedostojne byvanie a bolo by vhodne s nimi nieco robit.
Smutnym faktom je, ze Slovaci, pri nasej zaostalosti, amaterizme a korupcii tak vladnej vrstvy, ako aj samosprav, sme este stale neobjvili kvalitne a dostupne byvanie.
Preto tu obvinujem samospravu, pretoze nasi developeri su iba obycajni, este stale komunisticky mysliaci ludia, ktori nechapu ani jednoduche pravidla ekonomiky - dopyt a ponuku, takze ziadat od nich nejake kvalitne projekty nemozeme.
Bola to vlada a samosprava, ktore totalne zlyhali pri regulacii vystavby.

Dosledkom toho a vdaka dalsim pricinam je fakt, ze dostupnost byvania a jeho kvalita na Slovensku su jednoznacne najnizsie v celej Europskej Unii.
Medzi tie dalsie priciny patri mytus o pozemkoch(ku ktoremu s vratim niekedy v dalsich postoch), slabucka konkurencia podnikatelskeho prostredia, tragicka produktivita a neefektivnost stavebneho sektoru, neflexibilita a celkova zaostalost slovenskych developerov.

Paradoxne, vsetky tieto javy, spolu s dalsimi - Husakove dei v produktivnom veku, celosvetova kriza - vytvorili mimoriadne vhodne podmienky na zacatie burania panelakovej vystavby, ktore sa uz tazko niekedy takto spolu vyskytnu.

Priemerny Slovak ma vo svojej mysli zakodovane urcite skutocnosti, ktore berie ako nezmenitelne a nenapadnutelne a tieto su dokonca sirene mediami, ako samozrejmy, nicim neohrozeny fakt, a su to tieto:

- pozemkov je nedostatok, preto su drahe a investicia do nich je ta najlepsia mozna, ich cena neklesa
- stav. materialy su drahe, vystavba este drahsia, rodinny dom sa neda postavit za menej ako XY penazi
- novostavby su ovela drahsie ako starsie byty
- dom je ovela drahsi ako byt
- buranie panelakov si nemozeme ekonomicky dovolit

Ked k tymto mytom, ktore absolutne nie su pravdive, pridas momentalnu situaciu na realitnom trhu(idem sa bavit o BA, plus maximalne najvacsich mestach na Slovensku), ked priemerna cena 3-izboveho bytu neklesne prakticky pod 2 miliony korun, ked ludia su ochotni kupovat 2-izbove a 1-izbove kamrliky, ked uz spominana dostupnost novych bytov je najnizsia v Europe a ludia su nuteny hladat akekolvek alternativne riesenia, tak ja tu v tejto dobe a realite chcem ludom predstavit novu alternativu ich byvania:

*- pozemok zadarmo, alebo symbolicka cena, pokryvajuca natiahnutie sieti a infrastruktury, vymena 2 a 3 izboveho bytu za 5 izbovy dom, garantovany uver a tym padom odpadnutie problemu s jeho ziskanim, mimoriadne nizke urokove sadzby - a to vsetko od 50 000 euro, co je 1.5 miliona korun.*

Qwert, bezny Slovak pri tychto sumach, nech pocita, ako pocita, tak jednoducho zisti, ze ja mu ponukam dom s pozemkom v jeho meste bez problemov so ziskanim hypoteky za cenu nizsiu, ako je momentalna trhova cena pozemku.
Ako si myslis, ze by vacsina opytanych zareagovala?

Garantujem ti, ze vacsina rodin s aspon trochu odrastenymi detmi by poziadala o tie domy minimalne dva.

Samozrejme, nemozes tam zahrnut vsetkych ludi, nezamestnani a 50 rocne upratovacky zaujem o nove domy takmer urcite neprejavia, avsak, ako som uz spominal, ja sa nebavim o kompletnom burani vsetkych bytov, nejake bytovky, ktore by nenarusali novu urbanizaciu(nebolo by ich prilis vidno), tak tie by sa nechali a tam by sa mohli prestahovat ti obyvatelia, ktori by chceli v tych bytoch zostat, popritom ako odskodne by sa im ponukli byty o jednu izbu vacsie.
Vacsina ludi v panelakoch totiz aj tak dostala byt prideleny a miesto si nevyberali, boli jednoducho radi, ze ho dostali v tom meste, v ktorom o nom poziadali. A tito ludia su si toho stale dobre vedomi.

Taktiez samozrejme, ze sa nebavim o naraz kompletnom burani a vystavbe - naopak, chcem to postupne, rozdelene tak casovo, ako aj priestorovo, na jednotlive zony, s tym, ze cena novopostavenych domov by sa postupne s rastom priemernej mzdy dvihala tiez.


Takze, teraz sa skus vyjadrit - myslis si, ze by o podobny jav naozaj nebol zaujem a ze je to neuskutocnitelne?

Akurat jedna vec - ak si myslis, ze jednoduchy radovy dom sa neda postavit za 1.5 miliona korun aj so ziskom, tak ti mozem povedat, na zaklade svojich 15 rocnych skusenosti z vystavby v 5 europskych krajinach, ze sa mylis a mozne to jednoznacne je.
Zabudol som vsak uviest, ze by sa zaviedla minimalne 10% dan na kupu nehnutelnosti a ta by sa pripocitala k cene 

Co sa tyka uverov a urokov - stat by musel pritlacit na banky, ktore ponukaju na Slovensku az hriesne vysoke urokove sadzby, oproti ostatnym krajinam eurozony, ked su momentalne historicky najnizsie:bash:
V tom by som vsak problem nevidel a co sa tyka uverov - myslim si, ze keby islo o taku cenu nehnutelnosti, s vysokym predpokladanym ocakavanim mimoriadneho rastu ekonomiky, tak sa domnievam, ze banky by sa v tom uverovani doslova pretekali., samozrejme, ze stat by sa za tie uvery mohol zarucit.


Ekonomicke aspekty tu uz rozoberat nejdem, tie som podrobne rozpisal v predchadzajucom poste a su priamo zalozene na Irskych statistikach o vplyve vystavby na ekonomiku.


Takze, Qwert, tu to mas este raz a podrobne, ak vsk mas este nejake otazky, rad ti ich zodpoviem. :cheers: 





> A čo sa týka toho stavebníctva a rozvoja ekonomiky. Ekonomika nemôže byť založená len na stavebníctve. Stavebníctvo môže byť prostriedkom, vďaka ktorému sa dá niečo reálne produkovať (to je výstavba tovární a čiastočne infraštruktúry), môže byť prostriedkom, vďaka ktorému sa dajú poskytovať určité služby (obchody, kancelárie a podobne a znovu čiastočne infraštruktúra), alebo môže takpovediac produkovať "tovar" ktorým ľudia uspokojujú svoju potrebu po bývaní (teda domy a byty).


Qwert, ked chces vidiet, ako to dopadne, ked je ekonomika postavena iba na stavebnictve, pozri si Pobaltske krajiny, alebo Dubaj.
Ja sa tu vsak bavim o Slovensku, ktore je jednou z najpriemyselnejsich krajin sveta s jednym z najvyssich podielov exportu na HDP a mimoriadne velkym, dokonca ekonomicky az nezdravym, poctom ludi zamestanych v priemysle.

Tym padom su vsetky tvoje uvahy o ekonomike zalozenej na stavebnictve pase.
Slovensko uz priemysel ma, taky, ako takmer ziadna krajina na svete, teraz Slovensko potrebuje stavebnictvo a sluzby - ako diverzifikaciu jeho ekonomiky, o ktorej sa tolko hovori.

Priemysel ti sam bohatstvo nevytvori, najma nie v krajine, ako je Slovensko, kde neexistuju odbory a kde nie je ani najmensia vola na strajk.
Aj v dobe najvacsieho boomu, ked bol najvacsi nedostatok s prac. silou na Slovensku - aj tak sme mali stale najnizsie mzdy v regione a stale sme nedokazali usporiadat ani jeden strajk za ich zvysenie.
Cesi v Hyundai strajkovali nedavno - v case najvacsej krizy a dosiahli svoje poziadavky, Rumuni v Dacii si vymohli takmer 50% zvysenie platov.

Keby sa ta stavba na Slovesnku rozbehla aj spolu s reformou stavebnictva, ten tlak na mzdy a ich zvysovanie by predbehol aj tvoje najsmelsie ocakavania.


----------



## hurahura

milanko, asi uz len posledna veta k tomu celemu: tento tvoj nezmysel by napachal viac ekonomickej a socialnej skody ako ked komunisti stavali tie nenavidene panelakove sidliska.


----------



## Qwert

Zaq, nenažraní developeri, nekompetentné, skorumpované samosprávy a vláda, súhlasím. Tiež si myslím, že panelák má rozhodne veľmi ďaleko od luxusného bývania. Nepovedal by som rovno, že je to nedôstojné, teda aspoň ja nepovažujem niekoho, kto býva v paneláku, za menejcenného len preto, že ja tam nebývam, ale dobre, v zásade súhlasím aj s týmto.

Nejdem sa vyjadrovať k tomu, či sa dá postaviť dom za 50 tisíc, v tom sa ja naozaj nevyznám, nie som si už ale tak istý, kde by štát zobral tak veľa pozemkov, ktoré by rozdával zadarmo, ale ak opomeniem aj toto a to, že úvery za ktoré sa štát zaručí sa rátajú do verejného dlhu, čo by zväčšilo náš deficit pravdepodobne nad rámec maastrichtských kritérií, stále nemôžem opomenúť jedno. Ak raz vlastním byt, tak v v právnom štáte, na ktorý sa tu všetci hráme, sa nemôže stať, že oň len tak prídem, respektíve ak prídem, (a nezničí ho nejaká prírodná katastrofa alebo sa nerozpadne kvôli tomu, že je neudržiavaný), tak zaň musím niečo dostať. Pod tým niečim si rozhodne nepredstavujem to, že na krk dostanem splátky úveru, nech už sú úrokové sadzby akokoľvek nízke.

To čo navrhuješ, alebo niečo na ten spôsob by bolo reálne až vtedy, keď už začne majiteľom panelákových bytov prihárať kvôli tomu, že zostarnú a náklady na údržbu budú prudko narastať, jednoducho sa ich už neoplatí opravovať. Vtedy by sa určite radi, ak by im to štát pomohol vyriešiť takto.

Ale neviem prečo to, čo navrhuješ, viažeš na búranie panelákov. Na Slovensku je kopa ľudí, ktorí by privítali dom či byt za výhodných podmienok v meste, kde sú pracovné príležitosti. Či už bývajú s rodičmi, v podnájmoch, alebo musia denne dochádzať do vzdialeného mesta, lebo v ňom nemajú na byt. Ak by tento štát dokázal garantovať komukoľvek, kto má o to záujem, dom za 50 000, k tomu výhodný úver a pozemok, už len to, by rozbehlo stavebníctvo. Ak by o to mali záujem aj niektorí obyvatelia panelových sídlisk, tiež by nebol problém, aby svoj byt predali a išli bývať do domu. S tým by postupne klesali ceny panelákov tam, kam patria.

Avšak, ja osobne neviem úplne posúdiť, nakoľko je také niečo možné a aké ekonomické dôsledky by to malo.


----------



## fukottt

ceaucescu suviks.
bez urazky.:cheers:


----------



## mircik

*vcerajsie Nove Byvanie na Jojke*

... kto nevidel, neuveri.. vazne stoji za zhliadnutie, aspon clovek velmi rychlo pochopi, v akych srackach sa nachadza trh s novostavbami v BA.. ponukaju 3 totalne predrazene haraburdy nejakym 2 slepiciam, ktore o realitach nic netusia.... ponuka cislo 3 je doslova lahodka, prosim nevynechat..
.
peknu zabavu, ale mne bolo z tych bullsitov a dristov, ktorymi obahjovali totalne nezmyselne ceny na vracanie... vsimam si, ze posladnych par dielov bolo uplne ciste PR a ani to ti dementi neskryvaju...
.
Po takych "analyzach" by som si od Mata Capa, mojho byvaleho kolegu, nenechal poradit ani pri kupe plysovej hracky..

http://televizia.joj.sk/tv-archiv/nove-byvanie/20-12-2009.html


----------



## kaxno

mircik said:


> ... kto nevidel, neuveri.. vazne stoji za zhliadnutie, aspon clovek velmi rychlo pochopi, v akych srackach sa nachadza trh s novostavbami v BA.. ponukaju 3 totalne predrazene haraburdy nejakym 2 slepiciam, ktore o realitach nic netusia.... ponuka cislo 3 je doslova lahodka, prosim nevynechat..


1. Hmm, byt v Tatracity je ako taky pekny, zaujala ma hlavne poznamka o tom ze "snad vecer hluk utichne"  A nejako mi to nepripadalo ako "Ruzinov".
Inak naklady 120 €na 87 m2 su pri cenach v inych projektoch pomerne z rise snov a osobne im mam nejako problem uverit (myslim, ze vies o com hovorim). 

2. Realitna "analyza" => +/- 5% ... (to je celkom odvazne strielanie stylu od "buka do buka"), co sa tyka novostavieb a "zastavenej vystavby" (stale sa stava pomerne dost (Perla, Viktoria, Retro, Obydick, 3nity ...) cize cca 1500 bytov ... takze to nasytenie pri aktualnej cca 40% obsadenosti existujucich projektov ako taka vata na par rockov staci. 

3. Novostavba "Hradska" ... "pristavacia draha je opacnym smerom" nepotrebuje koment, ta "novostavba" vypadala skor ako nejake apartmanove bytiky dakde na vidieku. Zaroven mi tiez nepripadala ze je to "Ruzinov" Zaroven, naklady 100 € na mesiac, no neviem neviem. Cenu nekomentujem (1. parkovacie miesto zdarma )

4. Rozadol (to je moj favorit z hladiska lokality a projektu ako takeho). Byt celkom pekny (aj ked na mna malicky a moc predizajnovany). Akurat byt vratane pivnice = 58 m2 z toho pivnica 10 m2 ... to su dobre vtipy  
Konecne realne naklady 130 € na mesiac + elektrika sa vzhladom na velkost daju brat ako realne. Cenu za byt radsej nekomentujem, tu vytiahli asi z realitneho katalogu Dubajskych sejkov pred krizouv  Cena 4500 € (WTF !!!) za m2 obytnej plochy, to snad nepotrebuje komentar. Poznamka o luxusnom zariadeni nebola myslena vazne ... 

Kazdopadne som sa dobre pobavil.


----------



## mircik

^^ mna na tom najviac nastvalo to, ze ani jeden z pritomnych nemal v sebe tolko chochmesu, aby sa tej poslednej ponuke vyslovene vysmial a oznacil ju ako do neba volajucu absurdnost.. na zaklade toho je krasne vidiet, ze je to cele bullshit a hnusne PR... v obdobnej, ceskej relacii Pres novy prah by sa tomu arbiter vysmial..
.
navyse, ked po napisani slova rozadol do reality.sk clovek najde do 30 sekund 2-izbak za obdobnu cenu, akurat o 40 m2 vecsi... no comment.

http://www.reality.sk/zakazka/2087-...uovany-3-izb-byt-na-priemyselnej-2-7p-ruzinov


----------



## quama

mircik said:


> ... kto nevidel, neuveri.. vazne stoji za zhliadnutie, aspon clovek velmi rychlo pochopi, v akych srackach sa nachadza trh s novostavbami v BA.. ponukaju 3 totalne predrazene haraburdy nejakym 2 slepiciam, ktore o realitach nic netusia.... ponuka cislo 3 je doslova lahodka, prosim nevynechat..
> .
> peknu zabavu, ale mne bolo z tych bullsitov a dristov, ktorymi obahjovali totalne nezmyselne ceny na vracanie... vsimam si, ze posladnych par dielov bolo uplne ciste PR a ani to ti dementi neskryvaju...
> .
> Po takych "analyzach" by som si od Mata Capa, mojho byvaleho kolegu, nenechal poradit ani pri kupe plysovej hracky..
> 
> http://televizia.joj.sk/tv-archiv/nove-byvanie/20-12-2009.html


ta 2 ponuka je sialena, na oknach som sa skvele zasmial, 3 ponuka je fakt malinko predrazena 4500 EUR/m2 (135000 SKK/m2) za 48 m2 byt v Rozadole bez balkona a parkovacieho miesta :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xaxa2

kaxno said:


> 3. Novostavba "Hradska" ... "pristavacia draha je opacnym smerom" nepotrebuje koment, ta "novostavba" vypadala skor ako nejake apartmanove bytiky dakde na vidieku. Zaroven mi tiez nepripadala ze je to "Ruzinov" Zaroven, naklady 100 € na mesiac, no neviem neviem. Cenu nekomentujem (1. parkovacie miesto zdarma )


Hm, nemozem najst na ich webe cennik hno:

Asi sa za ne hanbia, no nic za chvilu budeme losovat.


----------



## Strummer

ze ta to este bavi, tocit sa v kruhu, ako pes co nahana vlastny chvost hno:

co takto akceptovat, ze niektorym ludom byty vyhovuju? a ako vidis, je nas tu takych celkom dost. a mozes si zaroven odpustit tie primitivne poznamky o komunizme. pozri sa na akekolvek mesto v zapadnej kontinentalnej europe, a najdes tam tisice ludi zijucich spokojne v bytoch. ti su tiez zdeformovani komunizmom??? :bash:

a rovnako by bolo dobre prestat argumentovat prikladmi UK a Irska, niektori z nas ich totiz ani nahodou nepovazuju za nejaky vrchol vyspelosti, a ocividne v tom tiez nie sme sami (toto som sem uz daval parkrat, ale opakovanie matka mudrosti)


----------



## zaq-

Takze co navrhujes:

- zachovat panelakove sidliska?

- zburat panelakove sidliska a bytovky nahradit dalsimi bytovkami?

Alebo existuje nejaka tretia moznost?

Nic v zlom, ale naozaj rad by som poznal tvoju odpoved.


----------



## zaq-

A mimochodom, co sa tyka mna: ako teda nazves moj stav, ked v spolocnosti, kde sa pohybujem, je bytovka povazovana za nizsiu formu byvania a v mojej vlastnej krajine, ktora sa za panelaky hanbi a cely svet sa jej vysmieva, tak tam povazuju bytovku za vyssiu formu byvania, ako je dom?

Co mam vlastne robit?:dunno:


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> A mimochodom, ako nazves stav, ked v spolocnosti, kde sa pohybujes, je bytovka povazovana za nizsiu formu byvania a v tvojej vlastnej krajine, ktora sa za panelaky hanbi a cely svet sa jej vysmieva, tak tam povazuju bytovku za vyssiu formu byvania, ako je dom?


stav, dany historickym vyvojom :dunno: ja sa tiez nevysmievam ludom v UK za to, ze este kde-tade maju samostatne vodovodne kohutiky na studenu a teplu vodu, aj ked mi to pride ako zo stredoveku :lol:

a nechapem preco davas rovnitko medzi "bytovku" a "panelak". vo svete nie su bytovky ani nahodou povazovane za nizsiu formu, ale to sme ti tu vysvetlili uz stokrat. to, ze tu mame namiesto tehlovych bytoviek panelaky je akosi dane historickou situaciou, a zmeni sa to postupne, ked zacne panelakom koncit zivotnost (co este chvilu potrva).


----------



## zaq-

^^Neodpovedal si mi na prvy post, ale nevadi.


Dalsi z clankov z dielne Trendu, ktore sa vymykaju mojmu chapaniu sveta::dunno:

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/slepa-realitna-ulicka-2.html




> Realitný trh sa môže v roku 2010 vybrať dvoma cestami. *Jednou je zastavenie úverovania a tým aj takmer všetkej novej výstavby* dovtedy, kým sa zásoba voľných nehnuteľností nevyčerpá. Potom zákazníci z núdze začnú opäť kupovať byty na papieri, prenajímať si kancelárie a sklady dva roky pred dokončením. *Výsledok bude nedostatok na trhu a rast cien*. Je to slepá ulička a na jej konci nová cenová bublina s tentoraz oveľa hlučnejším prasknutím.
> 
> Druhá cesta je civilizovaná a mohla by svedčiť o ekonomickej vyspelosti krajiny a jej bánk. Na nej budú žiadať od developerov splnenie tvrdých kritérií vrátane hodnej porcie vlastného kapitálu. To, či sa projekt bude na trhu predávať a za aké ceny, však bankári zvážia nie na základe predpredaja, ale vlastných analýz. Ak budú správne, zarobia na úveroch. Ak sa pomýlia, budú sa trápiť s vymáhaním pôžičiek a predajom založených nehnuteľností, prípadne dokončovaním projektov, z ktorých developeri utečú. Na trhu sa presadia znalosti, skúsenosti, odhad a kvalita architektúry či stavebných prác.
> 
> Cesta, ktorou slovenský trh pôjde, závisí najmä od prístupu bánk. Je v ich vlastnom záujme, aby sa vydali tou múdrou. *Tú by mala lemovať stagnácia alebo malý pokles cien bytov v prvom polroku a malý rast v druhej polovici*



Pan Kremsky, ak by sa banky pustili do financovania bytov v dnesnych cenovych relaciach, bola by to najrychlejsia cesta do ich vlastneho hrobu.

V roku 2002, ked priemerna cena za m2 bola v BA 800 euro, uz vtedy si novostavbu mohla dovolit kupit iba malopocetna stredna, alebo vysia stredna trieda.
Postupne, ako vysoko rastli ceny bytov, v nepriamej umere s cenami platov, kupyschopna skupina ludi sa zmensovala na uplne minimum, ked v roku 2006 sme dospeli k nenormalnemu stavu, ked dvaja nadpriemerne zarabajuci ludia si mohli dovolit kupit maximalne 1 az 2 izbovy byt v masovom projekte, ktory s normalnym dostojnym ubytovanim nema nic spolocne.

Uz v tomto roku(2006) bol dopyt prevazne hnany spekulativnym kapitalom, ktory ovladol takmer cely trh v roku 2007.
Vtedy uz pocet kupyschopnych ludi, ktori si mohli dovolit kupit byt na vlastnu potrebu klesol takmer na 0.

Od roku 2002 do roku 2008 stupli ceny nehnutelnosti o vyse 250%, od vtedy klesli ceny novostavieb maximalne o 15-30%.
Ta dnesna momentalna cena je nielenze este stale znacne vysoko nad moznostami strednej triedy na Slovensku, ona je este stale vysoko nad zaujmom aj spekulativneho kapitalu.
Ceny bytov su este stale 3 az 4X drahsie a menej dostupne, ako vo vyspelej Europe.
Ktora normalna banka by mala zacat financovat projekty pri tychto cenach???


A druha otazka na Vas:

Pri dnesnej dlhodobej stagnacii ekonomiky, alebo len velmi mierneho rastu, odkial by, podla Vas, mal prist dopyt, ktory by znova zdvihol ceny nehnutelnosti?

Za odpoved vopred dakujem.

Edit, uz som sa o spytal aj tam.


----------



## zaq-

Zda sa, ze po odchode R. Bata(u:dunno to ide s Trendom dolu vodou.

Kazdy novy clanok z oblasti realit propaguje mozny buduci rast nehnutelnosti. hno:


----------



## kaxno

Milan, ty si inak tooolko krat odporujes  Na jednej strane nam propagujes tvoj scenar, ktory povedie k zazracnemu rastu (taky isty rast by sme dosiahli, aj keby budujeme tie panelaky nanovo, alebo stavame mensie bytovky ako maju byt v south city) a hlavne doslova znasobi hodnotu tebou postavenych lacnych domov v priebehu par rokov, na druhej strane sa tu rozculujes nad tym, ako moze niekto predpokladat rast cien nehnutelnosti (aby som pravdu povedal, tento nepredpokladam v kratkodobom (do 5 rokov) ani ja. 

Inak skusim odpovedat za strummera. 

1, nie je panelakove sidlisko ako panelakove sidlisko. Petrzalka je strasiak, je ukazkou toho, ako to nema dopadnut, (kedze je stale nedokoncena) aj ked podla mna nie je zdaleka taka tragicka, ako take Dlhe Diely, kde je doslova dom na dome a okrem toho nic. Je kopec panelakovych sidlisk na SK, kde su panelaky mensie, kde je kopec zelene, adekvatna obcianska vybavenost a ludom sa tam nezije zle. A casto krat sa stane, ze najdes 7 poschodovy panelak ktory presiel komplexnou rekonstrukciou (u nas doma mame aj panelaky, kde maju kolektory na streche) a vedla neho stojaci 7 podlazny bytovy dom, a nepoznas medzi nimi rozdiel. Panel bol len konstrukcny prvok, nebyt urcitych iracionalit (pidikupelne, umakartove jadra), tak nicim nezaostaval za aktualnymi postupmi (predsa len, panelaky sa stale stavaju). Neviem co stale strasis panelakmi. Cize nie, panelakove sidliska sa burat nebudu, budu prechadzat postupnou obnovou. 

2. Panelakove sidliska sa budu obnovovat pozvolne, predpokladam ze skor bytmi. Predsa len, napr. novy Juh v TN, ma teraz cca 25 rokov, je stavany z panelakov "novej generacie" ktore maju uz zatepleny obvodovy plast, a taketo sa tak skoro menit nebudu. Zaroven sa sidlisko rozrasta dalej, novopostavenymi bytovkami (su tam 3 take, ktore by si od panelakov na 100% nerozlisil). Dokonca tam vznikla aj ulicka s rodinnymi domami. Mne sa tam nepaci a uprednostnil by som byt v uzsom centre (v ramci TN = 15 min peso), ale takych je akutny nedostatok (stale vravim o rodine, ktora zije doma). Hned pod tymto sidliskom je stvrt rodinnych domom. 
K obnove panelakov formou masovej vystavby rodinnych domov na SK nikdy nedojde, ak hej, tak len v minimalnej miere. Kludne bude stacit, ked sa budu stavat mensie bytovky, s cca 10 - 20 bytmi vo vchode, pekne upravenym okolim a pod. Kludne aj "atriove" domky, ktore budu mat vlastny dvor, zahradu a pod. Take byvanie (v podstresnom byte s terasou) by bolo napr. pre mna ideal.


----------



## zaq-

kaxno said:


> Milan, ty si inak tooolko krat odporujes  Na jednej strane nam propagujes tvoj scenar, ktory povedie k zazracnemu rastu (taky isty rast by sme dosiahli, aj keby budujeme tie panelaky nanovo, alebo stavame mensie bytovky ako maju byt v south city) a hlavne doslova znasobi hodnotu tebou postavenych lacnych domov v priebehu par rokov, na druhej strane sa tu rozculujes nad tym, ako moze niekto predpokladat rast cien nehnutelnosti (aby som pravdu povedal, tento nepredpokladam v kratkodobom (do 5 rokov) ani ja.
> 
> .



Narychlo, len na tuto cast, pretoze este musim letiet do prace.

Neodporujem si, ja sice predpovedam prudky rast, podla mojho scenara, ale tomu predchadza maximalne znizenie cien - na hodnoty 50 000 euro za rodinny dom na hrnici centra mesta.

Dokazes si taketo znzenie vobec predstavit?
Az po nom moze prist zdravy rast.

Na ten zvysok ti odpoviem vecer.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Dokazes si taketo znzenie vobec predstavit?


Viem, 6 rokov dozadu stal byt v tehlovej bytovke v Trencine (na okraji) kde je 18 bytov vo vchode cca 17 tisic SKK za meter2.

Dnes, stoji v podobnej bytovke (rovnaky projekt) od 1100 eur (33 tisic SKK) za meter2. 

Su to domy ktore stoja vedla seba, pozemok kupil "developer" naraz. 
Cize tam narast nakladov nie je. Rovnako si nemyslim, ze by sa nejako rapidne (2 nasobne) zvysili ceny stavebnych materialov, prace a neviem coho vsetkeho. 

Cize osobne si myslim, ze priestor na znizenie je. Neviem ci az na uroven 50 tis € za 5i rodinny dom, ale urcite je. Samozrejme netreba este zabudat na rozdiely medzi regionmi a Bratislavou. Aktualne sa vsak vsetci ludia brania takemuto znizeniu vsemoznymi prostriedkami, kedze v nehnutelnostiach a ich virtualnej hodnote je akumulovane pomerne velke bohatstvo, ktore si ludia chcu udrzat (je virtualne, k jeho pretaveniu na realne statky dochadza az v momente predaja). Ide aj o psycho efekt. Vezmi si to tak, pred 5 rokmi si kupil byt za 100 000 SKK od statu, dnes ma hodnotu 3 miliony. A vezmi si aky si stastny, ked si kupil nejaky v centre BA (aj take sa predavali/prevadzali), ktore maju dnes este nasobnu hodnotu. Cely nas trh je poznaceny historickym vyvojom. 

Ak by doslo k plosnemu znizeniu cien nehnutelnosti, pre mna, ktory ma byt kupeny len na byvanie by to nepredstavovalo ziadnu realnu stratu. To ze som dnes zaplatil za byt XY milionov a o 10 rokov by som zan dostal realne polovicu by mi nevadilo, kedze by som ho predaval LEN s cielom kupit si vacsi byt a doplatit rozdiel. Ak by o polovicku zlacneli aj vacsie byty (domy), tak by sa situacia pre mna nezmenila. Samozrejme, nevravim o problemoch s hypotekou a pod, ktora by defacto stratila predmet rucenia, a mnoho ludi by sa dostalo do katastrofalnych problemov. Nevravim o tom, ze banky by museli robit brutalne odpisy hodnot HZL, ktore su volne obchodovane (ale sak scenar s toxickymi aktivami exportovanymi z USA uz pozname). 

Problem treba hladat v systeme, a v paradigme nekonecneho rastu, na ktorej sa nas svet (nie len SK) vezie a ktora je podla mna chybna a raz nas svet ako ho pozname dovedie k zaniku. Osobne su mi viac sympaticke tezy Rimskeho klubu o 0% raste, resp. udrziavanie primeraneho rastu v zaujme stabilne udrzatelneho rozvoja.

Skus si predstavit, co sa stane, ked Cina zisti, ze sa neda rast donekonecna o 10% rocne... co potom ? Aj ked teraz som uz znacne OFF topic


----------



## default

je este tato debata v niecom prinosna?


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> :| Ach, boze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak teraz som confused.
> Vami spominane okolie Bratislavy, je teda v blizkej vzdialenosti od centra, alebo dve hodiny od centra? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Milan tebe zda sa chybaju zakladne informacie o Bratislave. Bol si tu vobec niekedy?

Rusovce - Safarikove namestie autom do 20min
Stupava, Zahorska Bystrica - Hlavna stanica autom cca 30 min
Dunajska Luzna - Karadzicova - to je v spicke trochu horsie ale aj tak 40 min mimo spicky max 30 m
Chorvatsky Grob - Karadzicova - cca to iste. 

tento cas dochadzania z rodinneho domu do centra je podla mna v ramci europskych miest asi uplne normal. 

a kupis tam domy do 200.000 e

o akych 2 hodinach to hovoris ? za 2 hodiny dojdes z Banskej Bystrice do BA.
samozrejme ako v celej Ba chyba metro /rychlo elektricka aby bola doprava pohodlnejsia a konfortnejsia


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> Takze co navrhujes:
> 
> - zachovat panelakove sidliska?
> 
> - zburat panelakove sidliska a bytovky nahradit dalsimi bytovkami?
> 
> Alebo existuje nejaka tretia moznost?
> 
> Nic v zlom, ale naozaj rad by som poznal tvoju odpoved.


tak hadam posledny krat. 

Nastolujes problem ktory neexistuje. 
Nie je potrebne riesit nic so sucasnym status qou. Ako bude koncit zivotnost panelakov tak uvidis ze tie riesenia budu prichadzat same. a nebude to nikym "nariadene" ale budu sa lisit dom od domu.

Tvoj plan zburania panelakovych sidlisk a nahradenie ich rodinnymi domami je nerealny z mnohych dovodov - ale hlavne: 

1. Pravne dovody

Sukromne vlastnictvo je ustavou zarucene. Vyvlastnenie je mozne len vo verejnom zaujme - co stavba rodinneho domu nie je. 
Pri vyvlastneni musi stat poskytnut vlastnikovi adekvatnu nahradu /nie trhovu cenu ale podla znaleckeho posudku/ - cize ak 3i panelakovy byt v Petrzke ma hodnotu 100tis e - tak dajme tomu ze podla posudku bude mat 80tis e
Na mnohe tie byty su uz teraz zobrate hypoteky - cize by si vyvlastnoval banky. Mnohe byty su spoluvlastnene viacerymi ludmi (surodenci..atd). 
Pravne riesenie tohto je nemozne. Kazdy jednotlivy pripad (byt) sa moze tahat roky. Nehovoriac ze by islo o sud osoba vs Slovenska Republika a mohol by skoncit az na medzinarodnych sudoch.
To iste plati o pozemkoch ktore chces rozdavat zadarmo

2. Ekonomicke dovody
Potreboval by si peniaze na vyvlastnenie ludi - co je obrovske mnozstvo - kto by to financoval ? 
Kto prefinancuje stavbu ? 
Banky nie su povinne poskytovat uvery kazdemu na kazdy projekt
Kto bude financovat prestavbu infrastruktury ? (el. vedenia, plyn, voda, cesty, autobusy) - plus dalsie vyvolane investicie do skol, zdravotnyh stredisk... etc. ?

3. Prakticke dovody
Kapacitne sa ti na rovnaku plochu nezmesti tolko rodinnych domov
Kde budu ludia byvat medzi tym ako zburas ich panelak a postavis rodinny dom ? (pri najlepsom odhadhe 2 roky) - kde si uskladnia zatial svoj majetok? 
aku moznost bude mat osoba ovplyvnit projekt a vyber svojho domu ? Aby to zase neskoncilo ze dostanu co nechcu (ako pri panelakoch)

4. Socialne dovody
Nie vsetci ludia chcu byvat v domoch 

Skus si zodpovedat na tieto otazky a potom nas znovu mozes zahltit svojimi utopiami.


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> Milan tebe zda sa chybaju zakladne informacie o Bratislave. Bol si tu vobec niekedy?


Hurahura, mne zakladne info o BA nechybaju, byval som tam a suhlasim s tebou, ze tie vzdialenosti su na smiech.
Ja tu len parafrazujem ostatnych forumerov z BA, ktori tu spominaju tie dve hodiny. Pozri si moj post vyssie.




> o akych 2 hodinach to hovoris ? za 2 hodiny dojdes z Banskej Bystrice do BA.
> samozrejme ako v celej Ba chyba metro /rychlo elektricka aby bola doprava pohodlnejsia a konfortnejsia


V com ma ale totalne fascinujes neskor, je tato tvoja veta.
Ak sa do BA dostanes aj z najblizsich dedin do 20 min. ako mi chces potom zdovodnit potrebu metra/rychloelektricky?????

V normalnych mestach s metrom je 20min. spadova oblast ku jednotlivym zastavkam metra za pomoci ostatnych druhov dopravy.


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> Hurahura, mne zakladne info o BA nechybaju, byval som tam a suhlasim s tebou, ze tie vzdialenosti su na smiech.
> Ja tu len parafrazujem ostatnych forumerov z BA, ktori tu spominaju tie dve hodiny. Pozri si moj post vyssie.
> 
> 
> 
> V com ma ale totalne fascinujes neskor, je tato tvoja veta.
> Ak sa do BA dostanes aj z najblizsich dedin do 20 min. ako mi chces potom zdovodnit potrebu metra/rychloelektricky?????
> 
> V normalnych mestach s metrom je 20min. spadova oblast ku jednotlivym zastavkam metra za pomoci ostatnych druhov dopravy.


milan ty strasne prekrucas. 

1. 

ty napises ze v BA nie su rodinne domy
ja napisem ze su ich tisice prazdnych a napisem kde
ty napises ze su daleko od centra a doprava je 2 hodiny
ja napisem ze su cca 20 - 30 min od centra
ty napises ze si vlastne parafrazoval inych 
???

uz si nestojis ani za vlastnym nazorom, alebo si taky grafoman ze si nepamatas co pises ? 

2. 
odvazdas od temy. a davas mi divne otazky.
nepamatam si, ze by som ja bol nejaky zastanca metra v BA. nechapem preco ti mam ja nieco take odovodnovat 
???
ale kedze som to spomenul vyssie - tak sa vseobecne sa daju k rychloeletricke povedat dva dovody. Ekologia a alternativa pre petrzalku a ostatne stvrte (kde je doteraz len cestna doprava a v pripade kolapsu na cestach, nie je ina moznost dopravy) plus sa mozeme bavit o tom ze je to pohodlnejsie cestovanie pre znacnu cast obyvatelstva. 

no co este nejake divne otazky, alebo mas nejake pravne riesenie veci co som pisal vyssie?


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> tak hadam posledny krat.
> 
> Nastolujes problem ktory neexistuje.
> Nie je potrebne riesit nic so sucasnym status qou. Ako bude koncit zivotnost panelakov tak uvidis ze tie riesenia budu prichadzat same. a nebude to nikym "nariadene" ale budu sa lisit dom od domu.


Zivotnost panelakov sa da predlzit na mozno este dalsich 100 rokov.
To ich tu chces mat este tak dlho, ked uz dnes maximalne nevyhovuju dnesnym poziadavkam na kvalitne byvanie?
A mimochodom, tie riesenia nebudu prichadzat same, postupne s koncenim zivotnosti panelakov a to len preto, pretoze uz dnes sa tieto sidliska zahustuju dalsou vystavbou, to znamena, ze uz dnes urcujeme smer pokracovania dalsej vystavby panelakovych sidlisk a z toho, co vidim, ze sa stavia, ten smer je katastrofalny a posuva tu novu vystavbu na este nizsiu uroven, ako je ta momentalna panelakova.






> Tvoj plan zburania panelakovych sidlisk a nahradenie ich rodinnymi domami je nerealny z mnohych dovodov - ale hlavne:
> 
> 1. Pravne dovody
> 
> Sukromne vlastnictvo je ustavou zarucene. Vyvlastnenie je mozne len vo verejnom zaujme - co stavba rodinneho domu nie je.
> Pri vyvlastneni musi stat poskytnut vlastnikovi adekvatnu nahradu /nie trhovu cenu ale podla znaleckeho posudku/ - cize ak 3i panelakovy byt v Petrzke ma hodnotu 100tis e - tak dajme tomu ze podla posudku bude mat 80tis e
> Na mnohe tie byty su uz teraz zobrate hypoteky - cize by si vyvlastnoval banky. Mnohe byty su spoluvlastnene viacerymi ludmi (surodenci..atd).
> Pravne riesenie tohto je nemozne. Kazdy jednotlivy pripad (byt) sa moze tahat roky. Nehovoriac ze by islo o sud osoba vs Slovenska Republika a mohol by skoncit az na medzinarodnych sudoch.
> To iste plati o pozemkoch ktore chces rozdavat zadarmo


Znova ti opakujem, ta vystavba mi mala niekolkonasobne vyssi vplyv na ekonomiku a tym padom verejny zaujem, ako hocico ine, co sa na Slovensku doteraz postavilo a kde sa pozemky a domy vyvlastnovali.

Za dalsie, ja by som predsa dal ludom moznost vyberu - bud znova panelak, s jednou izbou navyse, oproti tomu ich doterajsiemu, alebo rodinny dom so zarucenym uverom za 50 000 euro!
A ako som uz desatkrat predtym spominal, pocitam s tym, ze urcity pocet ludi by sa rozhodol aj pre tuto variantu a pre tych by sa tie byty v okrajovych stvrtiach zachovali.
Na druhej strane, nas stat vydal zakon o energetickej narocnosti, ktory prakticky nuti ludi zateplovat. Kolko vychadza tato polozka na jeden byt a aky je rozdiel medzi nou a 50 000 hypotekou za vlastny rodinny dom?
Z pravneho a aj z masmedialneho hladiska je tisic moznosti, ako sa to vsetko da uskutocnit.
A co sa tyka pozemkov, znovu ti opakujem, kto je vlastnikom tych terajsich pozemkov pod panelakmi a aku maju tieto hodnotu?






> 2. Ekonomicke dovody
> Potreboval by si peniaze na vyvlastnenie ludi - co je obrovske mnozstvo - kto by to financoval ?
> Kto prefinancuje stavbu ?
> Banky nie su povinne poskytovat uvery kazdemu na kazdy projekt
> Kto bude financovat prestavbu infrastruktury ? (el. vedenia, plyn, voda, cesty, autobusy) - plus dalsie vyvolane investicie do skol, zdravotnyh stredisk... etc. ?


Znova obrovska chyba v mysleni a nesledovanie toho, co som tu uz napisal.
Peniaze na vyvlastnenie by si nepotreboval ziadne, pretoze novostavby rodinnych domov by si ludia prefinancovali sami, za pomoci tych 50 000 hypotek a ti, co by do toho nesli, tym by sa dali uz hotove byty a to tie, ktore by sa zachovali.
Jedine vydaje by boli s infrastrukturou, ktora by sa dala rozpocitat medzi buducich majitelov rodinnych domov, pretoze si myslim, ze by neslo o az tak velku polozku.
A znova opakujem, zaviedol by som priamu dan z kupy nehnutelnosti - minmalne 10%, co by predstavovalo mimoriadne velku polozku do statneho rozpoctu.





> 3. Prakticke dovody
> Kapacitne sa ti na rovnaku plochu nezmesti tolko rodinnych domov
> Kde budu ludia byvat medzi tym ako zburas ich panelak a postavis rodinny dom ? (pri najlepsom odhadhe 2 roky) - kde si uskladnia zatial svoj majetok?
> aku moznost bude mat osoba ovplyvnit projekt a vyber svojho domu ? Aby to zase neskoncilo ze dostanu co nechcu (ako pri panelakoch)


Kapacitne sa ti to takmer zmesti, to som ti uz dokazal v predchadzajucom poste.
A to ostatne - to uz su len technicke detaily, ktore by sa dali vyriesit bez vacsich problemov - zacal by si najskor s vystavbou domov tam, kde je toho nezastavaneho miesta najviac a zacal by si v malom.
A dom sa da postavit v priebehu pol roka, bez akychkolvek problemov, znovu opakujem, islo by vacsinou o radovky, alebo dvojdomy.

Su to vsak iba nepodstatne technicke detaily, bez problemov riesitelne.






> 4. Socialne dovody
> Nie vsetci ludia chcu byvat v domoch


Znova a naposledy opakujem, ze nemienim burat kompletne vsetky byty, urcite mnozstvo pre tych ludi, ktori by si ani tych 50 000 euro financna dovolit nemohli, popripade ti, pre ktorych by to nemalo ziaden vyznam(starsi a pod.), tak ti by sa prestahovali do bytoviek, ktore by sa zachovali a ako odskodne by sa im dali byty o jednu izbu vacsie.





> Skus si zodpovedat na tieto otazky a potom nas znovu mozes zahltit svojimi utopiami.


Odpovedal som ti.
A co sa tyka utopie, ciastocne mas pravdu, pretoze na Slovensku je utopiou akekolvek zmyslanie, ktore je nove a nereflektuje uz nieco stare a zauzivane.
U nas proste ludia nove myslienky nedokazu jednoducho prijimat.
To by slo o pokrok a ten je u nas vyluceny.
My dokazeme iba, po dlhsom casovom obdobi a s mnohymi chybami, skopirovat nieco od Cechov, ktori to predtym skopirovali zo zapadu.
Bohuzial, zmyslanie to nie je, to kopirovat ani my, ani oni nedokazeme.
Preto je Slovensko presne tam, kde sa momentalne nachadza a este tam velmi dlho zostane.


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> milan ty strasne prekrucas.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ty napises ze v BA nie su rodinne domy
> ja napisem ze su ich tisice prazdnych a napisem kde
> ty napises ze su daleko od centra a doprava je 2 hodiny
> ja napisem ze su cca 20 - 30 min od centra
> ty napises ze si vlastne parafrazoval inych
> ???
> 
> uz si nestojis ani za vlastnym nazorom, alebo si taky grafoman ze si nepamatas co pises ?


- nenapisal som, ze v BA nie su rodinne domy, ja som napisal, ze v BA nie su *lacne* rodinne domy
- to o doprave som ja urcite nepisal, ja som presne parafrazoval Strummera a ostatnych ktori tvrdia, ze tie domy su vzdialene 2 hod.
Ved som ti presne este uviedol Strummerov post, tu je este raz:


Strummer said:


> skor by som povedal, ze to bude naopak. ked budes mat manzelku, dve deti, a byvat sice v uzasnom dome, *ale v nejakej diere pri Bratislave, od rana do vecera v Bratislave v praci, kazdy den 2 hodiny v zapchach,* dom si vlastne ani poriadne neuzijes, frustrovana manzelka bude riesit zahradnika, deti frustrovane z toho, ze za vsetkym treba cestovat, tak mozno pochopis aj ty, preco niektori ludia preferuju byvanie v byte v ramci mestskej infrastruktury.


Islo mi o to, ze na vase argumenty sa neda odpovedat, ked jeden z vas tvrdi, ze rodinne domy su vzdialene od centra 2 hodiny autom a druhy zase tvrdi, ze tisice rodinnych domov su vzdialene od centra 20 min. autom.
Preto som vam vravel, najskor sa dohodnite na vzdialenosti.








> 2.
> odvazdas od temy. a davas mi divne otazky.
> nepamatam si, ze by som ja bol nejaky zastanca metra v BA. nechapem preco ti mam ja nieco take odovodnovat
> ???
> ale kedze som to spomenul vyssie - tak sa vseobecne sa daju k rychloeletricke povedat dva dovody. Ekologia a alternativa pre petrzalku a ostatne stvrte (kde je doteraz len cestna doprava a v pripade kolapsu na cestach, nie je ina moznost dopravy) plus sa mozeme bavit o tom ze je to pohodlnejsie cestovanie pre znacnu cast obyvatelstva.
> 
> no co este nejake divne otazky, alebo mas nejake pravne riesenie veci co som pisal vyssie?


To neboli otazky, ako skor konstatovanie.
Pretoze ja nemozem jednoducho pochopit, ako moze niekto napisat, ze sa z okrajovych stvrti dokaze dostat do uplneho centra za 20 min. a zaroven zdovodnovat potrebu metra, alebo rychloelektricky.
Chapem, ze tebe vsak moze toto moje nechapanie pripadat divne.
Priznam sa ti, u mna je to presne tak isto a ja nechapem v tomto zmyslanie tvoje.


----------



## hurahura

OMFG ! Milan neodpovedal si na nic. len si znovu zopakoval svoj nezmysel. Tak ako si to ty predstavujes to moze fungovat len v state typu Severnej Korei kde je silovo a centralne riadene vsetko. Ohanas sa Zapadnou Europou ale nerespektujes ani demokraticke ani trhove principy. Myslim ze si prave dokazal ako strasne trepes. 



zaq- said:


> Zivotnost panelakov sa da predlzit na mozno este dalsich 100 rokov.
> To ich tu chces mat este tak dlho, ked uz dnes maximalne nevyhovuju dnesnym poziadavkam na kvalitne byvanie?
> 
> *- poziadavkam na kvalitne byvanie vyhovuje alebo nevyhovuje nejaky konkretny byt alebo dom. Ako to mozes ty sudit vseobecne pre cele Slovensko?
> *
> A mimochodom, tie riesenia nebudu prichadzat same, postupne s koncenim zivotnosti panelakov
> 
> *- to som napisal ja*
> 
> 
> Znova ti opakujem, ta vystavba mi mala niekolkonasobne vyssi vplyv na ekonomiku a tym padom verejny zaujem, ako hocico ine, co sa na Slovensku doteraz postavilo a kde sa pozemky a domy vyvlastnovali.
> 
> *bla bla bla - pravne neakceptovatelny argument - v zakone je definovane co je verejny a co je neverejny zaujem - ma vari Irsko ktorym sa ohanas taky zakon, ze mozes niekomu zobrat sukromne vlastnictvo ?
> a o ekonomickom vplyve len jedno. Ked caucescu staval svoj palac - tak ta stavba zamestnavala cez 10.000 ludi a produkovala 40% HDP rumunska. Staval len z vlastnych zdrojov - otvaral nove bane, lomy, staval cesty na dopravu materialu, vyvijal nove technologie. HDP krasne rastlo. po 5 rokoch krajina skrachovala a obyvatelstvo hladovalo. Tolko k tvojmu ekonomickemu efektu. Ekonomicky efekt ma nieco co postavis a to potom dalsich XY rokov nieco produkuje a nie rychlo a kratkodobo spotrebovane peniaze. Tie maju naozaj len okamzity efekt.  *
> 
> Za dalsie, ja by som predsa dal ludom moznost vyberu - bud znova panelak, s jednou izbou navyse, oproti tomu ich doterajsiemu, alebo rodinny dom so zarucenym uverom za 50 000 euro!
> 
> *- kto da "zaruceny uver" - kto ho poskytne a kto zan bude rucit ? aka izba navyse? aku das moznost vyberu ludom ktori povedia. Nie dakujem. Je mi tu dobre ? *
> 
> A ako som uz desatkrat predtym spominal, pocitam s tym, ze urcity pocet ludi by sa rozhodol aj pre tuto variantu a pre tych by sa tie byty v okrajovych stvrtiach zachovali.
> 
> *na zaciatku si pisal o vsetkych panelakoch. Tak sa pozrime na situaciu kde je v panelaku 72 bytov. Staci len ked jeden bude proti - tak ho nemozes zburat. Alebo chces toho jedneho nasilu prestahovat niekam inam - kde spravis ghetto pre tych co chcu panelaky ? Na zaklade akych zakonov ? *
> 
> Na druhej strane, nas stat vydal zakon o energetickej narocnosti, ktory prakticky nuti ludi zateplovat. Kolko vychadza tato polozka na jeden byt a aky je rozdiel medzi nou a 50 000 hypotekou za vlastny rodinny dom?
> 
> *neviem ako to suvisi s tvojim projektom
> *
> Z pravneho a aj z masmedialneho hladiska je tisic moznosti, ako sa to vsetko da uskutocnit.
> 
> *napis aspon jednu. neurobil si to*
> 
> A co sa tyka pozemkov, znovu ti opakujem, kto je vlastnikom tych terajsich pozemkov pod panelakmi a aku maju tieto hodnotu?
> 
> *pozemky maju roznych vlastnikov. bud obyvatelov domu, alebo mesto, alebo podniky ktore domy vlastnili. Maju trhovu hodnotu. Co dalej ? *
> 
> 
> Znova obrovska chyba v mysleni a nesledovanie toho, co som tu uz napisal.
> Peniaze na vyvlastnenie by si nepotreboval ziadne, pretoze novostavby rodinnych domov by si ludia prefinancovali sami, za pomoci tych 50 000 hypotek a ti, co by do toho nesli, tym by sa dali uz hotove byty a to tie, ktore by sa zachovali.
> 
> *??? takze im zoberies byt - nic im za to nedas - porusis ustavu a ich zakonny narok na adekvatnu nahradu (i ked uz vyvlastnenie je absolutne protipravne - a vyviedlo by k tisicom sudov na lokalnej a medzinarodnej urovni) a este si maju zaplatit z vlastneho novu stavbu domu ? GREAT DEAL. myslim ze ti budu ruky nohy bozkavat. ti co to tak nechcu tak tych nasilu premiestnis inde. Mao ce tung, Stalin to robili rovnako.
> *
> 
> Jedine vydaje by boli s infrastrukturou, ktora by sa dala rozpocitat medzi buducich majitelov rodinnych domov, pretoze si myslim, ze by neslo o az tak velku polozku.
> 
> *hm takze to zase zaplatia ludia sami. bonus k tvojmu great dealu a nebude to zanedbatelne. naozaj nebude. *
> 
> A znova opakujem, zaviedol by som priamu dan z kupy nehnutelnosti - minmalne 10%, co by predstavovalo mimoriadne velku polozku do statneho rozpoctu.
> 
> *hm. strasne realne. obyvatelstvo ta bude milovat *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapacitne sa ti to takmer zmesti, to som ti uz dokazal v predchadzajucom poste.
> 
> *Takmer ? A apropo nic si nedokazal. Sluboval si mi asi 2 tyzdne dozadu nejaky nakres. Kde je ?
> *
> A to ostatne - to uz su len technicke detaily, ktore by sa dali vyriesit bez vacsich problemov - zacal by si najskor s vystavbou domov tam, kde je toho nezastavaneho miesta najviac a zacal by si v malom.
> A dom sa da postavit v priebehu pol roka, bez akychkolvek problemov, znovu opakujem, islo by vacsinou o radovky, alebo dvojdomy.
> 
> *wow nahradne ubytovanie pre desiatky tisice ludi. uskladnenie ich majetku je technicky detail a vyriesi sa bez problemov... no skvele. Ver tomu ze ak by si to zadal za ulohu ustavu matematiky a kombinatoriky SAV tak si nad tym najlepsi slovensky vedci budu lamat hlavu niekolko rokov. Dalej - ak spravne chapem. najprv postavis dom niekde na severe. aby si tam prestahoval ludi z juhu napr. Oni si vobec nebudu moct vybrat miesto kde chcu byvat ? Proste jednoducho - bude kancelaria pana Milana kde clovek pride a dostane random kluc od domu s velkym prekvapenim kde vlastne teraz bude byvat.
> *
> Su to vsak iba nepodstatne technicke detaily, bez problemov riesitelne.
> 
> *ty asi zlozis aj rubikovu kocku za 10s poslepiacky s rukami v putach.
> *
> 
> Znova a naposledy opakujem, ze nemienim burat kompletne vsetky byty, urcite mnozstvo pre tych ludi, ktori by si ani tych 50 000 euro financna dovolit nemohli, popripade ti, pre ktorych by to nemalo ziaden vyznam(starsi a pod.), tak ti by sa prestahovali do bytoviek, ktore by sa zachovali a ako odskodne by sa im dali byty o jednu izbu vacsie.
> 
> *neopakujes to znovu. zacinas to hovorit ked ti vsetci vyhodili na oci ze trepes sprostosti. Zabudas stale ze nemozes NASILU nikoho nikam prestahovat a vela ludi o tvoju izbu navyse zaujem mat proste nebude. Ked ma dvojizbovy byt v Petrzalke pri drazdiaku a je tam stastny a spokojny preco sa ma stahovat do 3i na dolnych honoch napr. ?
> *
> 
> 
> Odpovedal som ti.
> 
> *Urcite nie *
> 
> A co sa tyka utopie, ciastocne mas pravdu, pretoze na Slovensku je utopiou akekolvek zmyslanie, ktore je nove a nereflektuje uz nieco stare a zauzivane.
> 
> *Toto nema so Slovenskom a novym zmyslanim nic spolocne. Zakony o sukromnom vlastnictve a moznostiach jeho vyvlastnenia su na podobnych principoch v celej EU. Pokojne mi uved pripad v ktorej krajine EU by toto bolo mozne.
> Vo svete tipujem mozno Severnu Koreu a Zimbabwe.Predpokladam ze este aj na take Bielorusko je toto privelke susto.
> *
> U nas proste ludia nove myslienky nedokazu jednoducho prijimat.
> 
> Nie ludia vdaka bohu neprijimaju sprostosti.
> 
> To by slo o pokrok a ten je u nas vyluceny.
> 
> *to je asi rovnaky pokrok ako ked cauecessco zbural 25% starej bukuresti alebo aby sme neboli daleko komunisti znicili Petrzalku dedinu aby tam postavili panelove sidlisko.
> *
> My dokazeme iba, po dlhsom casovom obdobi a s mnohymi chybami, skopirovat nieco od Cechov, ktori to predtym skopirovali zo zapadu.
> Bohuzial, zmyslanie to nie je, to kopirovat ani my, ani oni nedokazeme.
> Preto je Slovensko presne tam, kde sa momentalne nachadza a este tam velmi dlho zostane.
> 
> *Uz trepes. Toto nie je mozne v ziadnej civilizovanej krajine sveta.
> *




No skoncil som s tebou. Keby tu bol ignore list, tak ho vdacne pouzijem.


----------



## zaq-

^^Pomozem ti, ten ignore list tu je a funguje. :yes:
Mozes ho pouzit.

Nalavo hore, na tvojej obrazovke sa nachadza ,,User CP''.
Klikni na to, zobrazi sa ti tvoj User control panel, znova nalavo, pod ,,Settings & Options'' mas jednu z moznosti: Edit ignore list.

Ten zvysok uz zvladnes. :cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

*zaq-*: Len tak uvažujem a pýtam sa. Je tu tvoj nápad likvidácie panelových sídlisk a sťahovanie ľudí z týchto bytov do individuálneho bývania respektíve do malopodlažnej zástavby. Niekde treba ale tento experiment vyskúšať ako sa osvedčí v slovenských podmienkach. Samozrejme treba začať niečim malým a nie rovno najväčším sústom akým je Petržalka. Nakoniec všetky bratislavské sídliska sú dosť veľké sústa na to aby sa s nimi robili neosvedčené experimenty.
Ty si tuším z Oravy ako si už dávnejšie písal. Tak ti teda dám za riešenie mesto Námestovo. Určite dobre poznáš, je tam také malé sídlisko s názvom Stred hneď vedľa Hviezdoslavovho námestia a Štefánikovej ul. čo sa dá pokladať za samotné centrum mesta. Určite ti toto sídlisko musí nenormálne biť do očí a vytvárať tak škaredú jazvu na tvári mesta. 
Ako by si presvedčil ľudí ty, z pozície starostu mesta. Možno pre inšpiráciu by si si mal pozrieť 13 dielov normalizačného seriálu MUŽ NA RADNICI, ktorý nechal zbúrať väčšiu časť historického mesta a vystaval ho plnohodnotnou architektúrou reálneho socializmu konca 70-tých rokov.


----------



## zaq-

:applause:
Blahozelam ti za vedomosti o Namestove, mas pravdu, :yes:

A preto tuto teoriu nechcem skusat v Namestove, pretoze Namestovo ma stale velmi nizke ceny bytov a 50 000 rodinny dom by nebol dostatocnou motivaciou pre ludi, aby ho za pomoci tejto hypoteky vymenili za svoj byt.

Ale aj tak som nesmierne rad, ze si sa pridal do tejto diskusie, len nabuduce si skus precitat aj predchadzajuce posty, aby som sa nemusel zbytocne opakovat. :yes:

Okrem toho, Namestovo ma stale dostatocne vysoky percentualny pocet domov, ako samozrejme vies.
A na budovanie postocialistickej vystavby nepotrebujem sledovat ziadne serialy, staci, ked navstivim Bratislavu.


----------



## Strummer

.spigor. said:


> Buduci rok by malo byt po krize a prepustani.


a na to si ako prisiel?


----------



## zuzana

Strummer said:


> a na to si ako prisiel?


povedala vestica valika  (joke)


----------



## kaxno

Strummer said:


> a na to si ako prisiel?


Ja osobne zacinam mat pocit, ze toto co zazivame teraz, nie je ani tak kratkodoba kriza, jakozto dlhodoby posun globalnej ekonomiky na novu uroven, pri ktorej sa upusti od aktualne platnej paradigmy nekonecneho rastu a prejde sa (aj ked asi je to len moje zbozne prianie) na paradigmu udrzatelneho rozvoja / 0-veho rastu (aspon nateraz). V tomto mi je Rimsky klub sympaticky, kiez by to bolo tak. Este musi padnut Cina (a okolie). 
Zapadny svet si uz rastove impulzy nateraz vycerpal, potrebuje novy rozvojovy impulz.


----------



## Qwert

kaxno said:


> Ja osobne zacinam mat pocit, ze toto co zazivame teraz, nie je ani tak kratkodoba kriza, jakozto dlhodoby posun globalnej ekonomiky na novu uroven, pri ktorej sa upusti od aktualne platnej paradigmy nekonecneho rastu a prejde sa (aj ked asi je to len moje zbozne prianie) na paradigmu udrzatelneho rozvoja / 0-veho rastu (aspon nateraz). V tomto mi je Rimsky klub sympaticky, kiez by to bolo tak. Este musi padnut Cina (a okolie).
> Zapadny svet si uz rastove impulzy nateraz vycerpal, potrebuje novy rozvojovy impulz.


A čo by mal byť ten nový rozvojový impulz?


----------



## kapibara

Qwert said:


> A čo by mal byť ten nový rozvojový impulz?


Podla mna by to mohlo byt napriklad to, ze sa europske krajiny dohodnu, ze sa nevbude vsetko tak lahkovazne dovazat z Ciny, tym padom sa nebude vsetko delokalizovat, klesne nezamestnanost v Europe ....


----------



## Qwert

kapibara said:


> Podla mna by to mohlo byt napriklad to, ze sa europske krajiny dohodnu, ze sa nevbude vsetko tak lahkovazne dovazat z Ciny, tym padom sa nebude vsetko delokalizovat, klesne nezamestnanost v Europe ....


Obávam sa, že k tomu tak ľahko nedôjde, najmä keď vezmem o úvahy, koľko európske firmy investovali do Číny a podobných krajín a tie by to nenechali len tak bez odvety.


----------



## kaxno

Qwert said:


> Obávam sa, že k tomu tak ľahko nedôjde, najmä keď vezmem o úvahy, koľko európske firmy investovali do Číny a podobných krajín a tie by to nenechali len tak bez odvety.





> A čo by mal byť ten nový rozvojový impulz?


Myslim skor dalsi technologicky skok, nevravim ze zrovna dalsiu "revoluciu" tak ako tomu bolo pri vynaleze parneho / naftoveho motora, objaveni jadrovej energie ... vzdy po krize, zacal svet hladat nieco nove ... v poslednych rokoch to boli mikroelektronika a internet, pocitace, avsak pri nich to je uz evolucia. Potrebujeme nieco revolucne. Predpokladam ze nam ostava genetika / robotika / bio- a nano- technologie. Osobne vidim sance v rozvoji novych foriem mediciny, pestovania potravin a pod. 

Co sa tyka Kapibary a jej navrhu na protekcionisticku politiku, nemyslim ze dnes je na nieco take priestor. Obchodnici by sa neradi zriekli svojich marzi (to co sa dovaza z Ciny su dost casto produkty Europskych spolocnosti). Eu je proste v zacarovanom kruhu bujnych socialnych sieti, narokov, stareho obyvatelstva a brutalnych rezijnych nakladov. Potrebuje generovat stale vyssiu a vyssiu pridanu hodnotu, aby dokazala existovat. Hlavne jej zavislost na zdrojoch nerastov od ostatneho sveta jej neumoznuje takto konat.


----------



## default

kapibara said:


> Podla mna by to mohlo byt napriklad to, ze sa europske krajiny dohodnu, ze sa nevbude vsetko tak lahkovazne dovazat z Ciny, tym padom sa nebude vsetko delokalizovat, klesne nezamestnanost v Europe ....


To ale budu stat bezne televizory 4000 euro namiesto 800 a obycajne tricko 70 euro namiesto 15.
Myslim ze spotrebitelia by s tym nevelmi suhlasili a estabilishment co to zavedie padne.


----------



## kapibara

default said:


> To ale budu stat bezne televizory 4000 euro namiesto 800 a obycajne tricko 70 euro namiesto 15.
> Myslim ze spotrebitelia by s tym nevelmi suhlasili a estabilishment co to zavedie padne.


Ano, ze zaciatku by to bolo velmi tazke, ale rychlo by sa to utriaslo, kedze kazdy by mal pracu, slusne by zarabal a stat by nemal take rezijne naklady na chod spolocnosti a na socialne davky atd. Nieco ako zapadna Europa v rokoch 60 az 90. Vsetci mali pracu, slusne zarabali a skoro nic sa nedovazalo z Ciny. A vsetko fungovalo. 

Momentalne z toho profituju len obrovske medzinarodne skupiny a firmy, lebo im to umoznuje mat vysoke marze. Nikto iny. A keby aspon aplikovali v reali to, ze vyroba ich produktu ich vyjde v Cine lacnejsie, ale oni nie. Minule som citala studiu, ze tenisky Nike stoja nieco cez jeden dolar! Tak preco nam ich nikto nepreda za maximalne 10 eur ( a este sa pri tom celkom slusne nabali ) ? Preco stoja 90 eur, akoby boli vyrobene v Europe? 

Ja som si toto uvedomila uz pred par rokmi a zaviazala som sa, ze nebudem kupovat nic cinske. Ale zacinam mat problem, lebo plno veci uz ani neexistuje Europa hand made. A kolko ludi sedi doma bez prace a aj by radi pracovali. Ale niesu konkurencie schopni v porovnani s cinskymi produktmi? 
To je presne to, co nas uplne znici. 

OT:
( ja mam tiez problem, ze moju pracu si fotografuju cinania a po par mesiacoch mi normalne poslu list, alebo mail s fotkami nepodarenych odpornych kopii, ale s cenou, za aku ja ani material nenakupim. :bash: . A ked ich poslem niekam, tak to ponuknu niekomu inemu, kto to od nich kupi a som nahrata. Stale musim nieco nove vymyslat, aby za mnou nestihali. Lenze pre tak malu firmu ako som ja to zacina byt problem. )


----------



## kaxno

Hmm, odrezat cinu od odbytisk, by mohol byt celkom problem. Cina je relativne ekonomicky silna krajina, tazi vsak prave z toho, ze je enormny zahranicny dopyt. Tvori si postupne aj domaci, ten vsak nie je taky silny, aby Cinu ako taku utiahol. Ono Cina je isty fenomen, ktory narobi este kopec problemov do buducnosti. Enormne investuje do armady, zbrojenia, stala sa svetovou velmocou. USA zo svojej pozicie pomaly upadaju, Europa je svojou nejednotnostou a nazorovou schyzofreniou vzdy len druhorady clen (prvorade je stale Nemecko, Francuzsko, GB ...). 

Ad Kapibara, co sa tyka cien. Aspon co chapem, tak podnikas v oblasti vyroby umeleckeho skla, prip. urciteho specifickeho portfolia maloseriovo vyrabanych veci, kde kazdy kus je original. Ochrana dusevneho vlastnictva je v cine cudzi pojem. V EU je stale sanca, ze take nieco predas, bo ludom ide o exkluzivitu. 

Co sa tyka toho, preco nestoja niky, adidasky, pumy len 10 € ale 90, umoznuje to mat vacsiu marzu dodavatelovi, ten zaplati predrazeny najom v obchode, stat si z toho vezme svoju DPH a pod. Ak to spotrebitel stale kupi, nie je dovod ist dole s cenou.


----------



## kapibara

kaxno said:


> Co sa tyka toho, preco nestoja niky, adidasky, pumy len 10 € ale 90, umoznuje to mat vacsiu marzu dodavatelovi, ten zaplati predrazeny najom v obchode, stat si z toho vezme svoju DPH a pod. Ak to spotrebitel stale kupi, nie je dovod ist dole s cenou.


Ale keby sa islo s cenami cinskych veci dole, tak by sa zvacsila kupyschopnost obyvatelstva. Neprofitovalo by na tom len par dovozcov a prenajimatelov obchodnych priestorov...A vznikol by priestor aj pre slovenskych vyrobcov tenisiek...Teraz si mozme vybrat len medzi hand made Cina, alebo hand made Taiwan teniskami za cenu europskych hand made. 
Ja viem, ze ziadny politik sa do takeho zametania nepusti, prave preto sa bojim, ako sa to bude v buducnosti vyvijat. 

OT:
( ano, moja praca je o tom. A ani sa tak velmi nebojim o seba ( aj ked kvoli krize stracam mojich najlepsich klientov ) , ale skor si tieto otazky pokladam s vyhladom do buducnosti pre nas europanov. BTW niektore veci, ktore som vytvorila pred 5 rokmi, mozem vidiet v nepodarenej kopii asi v piatich butikoch v meste kde byvam. A trapi ma to, lenze nechcem stracat cas a energiu s riesenim a s obvinovanim. Show must go on. Keby som bola silnejsia, tak s tym narobim poriadky.


----------



## kapibara

Sorry, viem ze je to v tomto threade OT, ale co uz teraz, ked sa to rozbehlo? 




default said:


> To ale budu stat bezne televizory 4000 euro namiesto 800.


Ma napadlo, ze nasi rodicia sa kvoli tomu nezblaznili, lebo museli na televizor setrit 5 rokov. My len par mesiacov. Taktiez sme si nekupovali kazdu chvilu nejake osatenie. Kdezto teraz vkuse. A neboli sme kvoli tomu vobec nestastni. Som ochotna si kupit radsej jedno europske tricko za 70 euro za rok, ako jedno 5 eurove za tyzden. Takze to kludne mozme bez cinanov vydrzat. 



kaxno said:


> . Cina je relativne ekonomicky silna krajina, tazi vsak prave z toho, ze je enormny zahranicny dopyt.
> 
> .


A presne o to mi ide. Preco je z nasej strany az tak silny dopyt po ich smejdoch :toilet:na ukor rozvoja nasej europskej ekonomiky? Tym, ze cinsky tovar je lacnejsi sa nam hodia len omrvinky , ale skutocne na tom profituju len velke firmy, ktore tam delokalizovali svoju vyrobu. A kupovanim cinskeho tovaru len posilnujeme cinsku ekonomiku a jej sebavedomie. :guns1:

Ja by som sa velmi tesila, keby ste sa k tomu masovo vyjadrili.


----------



## kaxno

kapibara said:


> A presne o to mi ide. Preco je z nasej strany az tak silny dopyt po ich smejdoch :toilet:na ukor rozvoja nasej europskej ekonomiky? Tym, ze cinsky tovar je lacnejsi sa nam hodia len omrvinky , ale skutocne na tom profituju len velke firmy, ktore tam delokalizovali svoju vyrobu. A kupovanim cinskeho tovaru len posilnujeme cinsku ekonomiku a jej sebavedomie. :guns1:
> 
> Ja by som sa velmi tesila, keby ste sa k tomu masovo vyjadrili.


Ja ti to budem ilustrovat na probleme iPhone. Ten telefon je "designed in California", "assembled in China" ... cena zan je cca 400 €. vyrobne naklady 100 €, cize marza Apple je tak 300 € (preto ma apple zisky ake ma). Samozrejme ma znacne naklady na marketing a pod. Cinania vyrobia rovnaky telefon, do ktoreho vsak nedaju take naklady na vyvoj, len ho opajcnu, nazvu to MyPhone, a predaju za tych 105 €. Pre nich to znamena, ze na tom maju vyssiu marzu ako na vyrobe iPhone  

Avsak v Europe sa to nekupuje, bo to je stale smejd (a hlavne, nevrazaju do neho tolko na vyvoj, marketing a pod.) Keby sa to vsak zmeni ... je otazne, aka by bola situacia. Jasne, apple tazi zo znacky, co cina zatial nie, ale tak par rokov dozadu bol apple na pokraji krachu.

Cina nevyraba smejdy, Cina podla zadania dokaze vyrobit vsetko, rovnako kvalitne, ako zavody v EU. A ma obriu vyhodu v uspore nakladov na pracovnu silu. Jedine ich vlastny vyvoj zatial absentoval, ale to sa moze zmenit. Ked skutocne cinske znacky zaplavia svet, tak to bude sranda. Zatial je z Ciny vsetko, ale nie je to odtial povodom, je to vyrabane podla prisnych kvalitativnych standardov, podla navrhov zapadnych vyrobcov. Ale karta sa obracia, najrychlejsi vlak na svete jazdi v Cine (aj ked len licencne) a myslim ze nepotrva dlho, budu mat svoj, min maglev uz vyvijaju. To co sme my vyvijame dlhe roky, sa im podari za stvrtinu casu A ked sa im podari cenou prebit nasu konkurenciu, to bude este len sranda ... Osobne som velmi zvedavy, ako sa situacia okolo Ciny vyvinie.


----------



## xaxa2

kaxno said:


> Ale karta sa obracia, najrychlejsi vlak na svete jazdi v Cine a je to uz Cinsky vyrobok.


A to mas odkial? Ak myslis ten v Sanghaji, tak to je nemecky Transrapid. A ak myslis CRH tak vsetky budu vyrabane v licencii europskych alebo japonskych firiem.


----------



## kaxno

xaxa2 said:


> A to mas odkial? Ak myslis ten v Sanghaji, tak to je nemecky Transrapid. A ak myslis CRH tak vsetky budu vyrabane v licencii europskych alebo japonskych firiem.



Tak beriem spat, neviem preco, ale myslel som si ze jedno CRH je uz ich produkt. Viem ze v Shanghaji jazdi nemecky Transrapid, rovnako viem ze CRH2 je Shinkansen a CRH3 je Velaro. Dakujem za opravu.


----------



## Aan

default said:


> To ale budu stat bezne televizory 4000 euro namiesto 800 a obycajne tricko 70 euro namiesto 15.
> Myslim ze spotrebitelia by s tym nevelmi suhlasili a estabilishment co to zavedie padne.


toto cenove porovnanie je absurdne, nie je prakticky dovod aby akykolvek tovar vyrobeny v EU mal byt drahsi ako ten dovezeny z ciny, tych prikladov na tovar vyrobeny u nas s konkurencieschopnou cenou je bezpocet

televizor za 800 si kupuje malokto, vacsina skor ide po modeloch za 350-500, keby taky TV za 500EUR stupol na 600EUR nebol by to nijako dramaticky rast a vratilo by sa nam to na daniach zvysenej zamestnanosti a kopci inych vyhod, ja sa uz dlhsi cas divim preco takto podporujeme sami cinu a podkopavame si kolena kvoli usetrenym par euram, kludne som ochotny akceptovat zmrazenie cien ci ich maly rast ak viem, ze z toho bude podporovany trh EU na ukor podporovania komunistov v cine kde kvoli par euram podporujeme otrokarstvo

a ked by sme sa naozaj nezmohli na lacnu vyrobu, tak vzdy je lepsie podporovat demokraticku indiu ako komunisticku cinu


----------



## kapibara

kaxno said:


> , Cina podla zadania dokaze vyrobit vsetko, rovnako kvalitne, ako zavody v EU.
> 
> 
> je to odtial povodom, je to vyrabane podla prisnych kvalitativnych standardov, podla navrhov zapadnych vyrobcov..


To ano, aj ked tomu nieje tak davno. Ale musim uznat, ze sa zlepsuju. 
Ty hovoris o par kvalitnejsich znackach, ktore su tam vyrabane podla prisnejsich noriem, ale ja som skor myslela na vsetko ostatne. Na maly spotrebny tovar...( saty, topanky, hracky....)Na vsetkych ludi, ktori v Europe uz nemaju sancu nieco vyrabat, na tovarne, ktore sa tam prestahovali a na ludi co tu ostali bez roboty... 

Ale otazka, ktoru si ja kladiem je, ako sa mozme obranit proti tomu, aby sme neboli my len mozgom a oni rukami. Ako mozme ochranit nasu buducnost a chod nasej ekonomiky. My rozmyslame a vyvijame a oni len realizuju a lacno nam to predaju naspat. Mozno si teraz mozme kupit viac veci, ale z dlhodobeho hladiska sa ochudobnujeme. Nechcem vediet co bude o 10-20 rokov! Vsetci budeme natahovat ruku za nejakym soc. prispevkom, ale stat nebude mat z coho nam ich pridelovat. Uz tu nebudu ziadne firmy ani firmicky, ktore budu tomu statu odvadzat dane....


----------



## zaq-

Qwert said:


> A čo by mal byť ten nový rozvojový impulz?


Ten je uz dany.
Pojde o emisie a ich znizovanie pomocou zelenych technologii a v dlhsom casovom obdobi nahradzanie vyroby energie, zavislej na fosilnych palivach energiou cistou a nezavadnou.

Ani jedno z tohto vsak nebude mat na zamestnanost a celkovy vplyv ekonomik az taky vyznam, aky malo doteraz stavebnictvo, kde bol prisun obrovskych penazi(z hypotek), okamzity.

Emisny trh sa stava dalsou pyramidovou hrou, ktora ma nahradit, do urcitej miery, tu doterajsiu bublinu hypotek a americkych cennych papierov a investicnych fondov.

Preto ten skandal so slovenskymi emisiami sa dostal aj na stol americkej CIA.

Ide o to, ze pocet emisii je obmedzeny a ich pocet sa bude neustale kazdorocne znizovat, co dava predpoklad na ich rast cien.

Aj ked si ja osobne este stale neviem presne predstavit, ako chcu tymto nahradit ten bilionovy obchod s hypotekami, buducnost nam to ukaze.

Preto J&T, alebo ktokolvek stal za tym slovenskym emisnym podvodom, uz v tejto chvili zarobili ovela viac, ako sa o tom v nasich mediach pise.


----------



## kapibara

Aan said:


> preco takto podporujeme sami cinu a podkopavame si kolena kvoli usetrenym par euram, kludne som ochotny akceptovat zmrazenie cien ci ich maly rast ak viem, ze z toho bude podporovany trh EU na ukor podporovania komunistov v cine kde kvoli par euram podporujeme otrokarstvo


:applause: Presne toto som potrebovala pocut.


----------



## zaq-

kapibara said:


> Podla mna by to mohlo byt napriklad to, ze sa europske krajiny dohodnu, ze sa nevbude vsetko tak lahkovazne dovazat z Ciny, tym padom sa nebude vsetko delokalizovat, klesne nezamestnanost v Europe ....



Samotna vyroba priemyselneho vyrobku je uz pase.
Z financneho ohodnotenia ide o coraz nizsiu polozku, ktora ma na celkovej predavanej cene coraz nizsi vplyv.

Zapadna Europa ide cestou sluzieb, televizor sa sice v Cine vyrobi, ale do Europy sa dovezie(doprava, sklad, logistika), zreklamuje(reklamna firma, televize studio, tlaciaren), rozdistribuje(obchodne centra, znova logistika, specializovane obchody) a preda(DPH, spotrebna dan).

Vsetky tieto cinnosti maju vacsiu financnu polozku na predaji vyrobku ako vyroba samotna a najma zamestnaju ovela vacsi pocet osob.

Europa si uz len nechava sofistikovanu vyrobu - software, lieky a urcitu cast priemyselnej spotrebnej vyroby.



Len taky maly priklad - mramor sa kupuje v Taliansku od 20euro/m2, v Irsku sa predava od 120euro/m2.
20euro je vyrobna cena, 100euro je doprava, logistika, predajne miesto, dan statu a zisk obchodnika.


----------



## zaq-

kapibara said:


> :applause: Presne toto som potrebovala pocut.


Never tomu, to je zastaraly sposob myslenia.

Ten novy system je uplne iny.
Ak sa mu chces prisposobit, prestan to tvoje sklo vyrabat, zacni ho z Ciny dovazat a ty mu rob iba distribuciu a predaj.


Vezmi si firmu Sony - oni idu celu vyrobu ukoncit -outscorcovat a idu sa zamerat iba na predaj, pod svojou znackou.


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Ten novy system je uplne iny.
> Ak sa mu chces prisposobit, prestan to tvoje sklo vyrabat, zacni ho z Ciny dovazat a ty mu rob iba distribuciu a predaj.
> 
> 
> .


Ja sa tomu praveze odmietam prisposobit, napriek tomu, ze viem, ze by som zarabala minimalne 10 krat viac. Mam uz aj kontakty na ludi v cine, co robia moje kopie, alebo napodobnuju moje kreacie a napady. A ver, ze len cakaju na to, kedy sa rozhodnem a rozhybem. Dokonca aj jeden svetoznamy sklar pan Zoritchak ma na to minule nahovaral. Ja moju pracu nerobim kvoli peniazom, ale preto, ze to milujem. To je , akoby niekto ponukol zanietenemu architektovi, aby len prekresloval plany a robil kavu a struhal farbicky. 
Ja nevyplakavam kvoli mojej situacii, ale kvoli nebezpeciu do buducna vo vsetkych odvetviach. 

Inac, sa tyka Talianska, ako si pisal, tak nechapem, ako to robia, ze vsetko dokazu vyrobit tak lacno a tak kvalitne a ze tu tak kreativni. ( topanky, kozene vyrobky, oblecenie, sklo...)


----------



## default

Aan said:


> toto cenove porovnanie je absurdne, nie je prakticky dovod aby akykolvek tovar vyrobeny v EU mal byt drahsi ako ten dovezeny z ciny,


Keby to bolo ako hovoris, tak by sa vsetko nevyrabalo v Cine a nevozilo po svete, ale z fabriky za humnami. Kedze je to ale inak, vyraba a vozi sa z Ciny a genruje to profit a uspory nakladov.



> tych prikladov na tovar vyrobeny u nas s konkurencieschopnou cenou je bezpocet


vsak ano, zopar ich aj mozno je, za cenu toho ze ludia mukluju pri linke za 300 euro, o tomto je presne cela debata.
a ja mam zase bezpocet prikladov a vobec celych odvetvi, ktre u nas skoncili presne kvoli tomu ze nemaju sancu konkurovat Cine (sklarstvo, textilny priemysel, obuvnicky priemysel atd atd.) - preto ze v Cine je tych ludi ochotnych muklovat vela, a aj za menej love


----------



## zaq-

kapibara said:


> Ja sa tomu praveze odmietam prisposobit, napriek tomu, ze viem, ze by som zarabala minimalne 10 krat viac. Mam uz aj kontakty na ludi v cine, co robia moje kopie, alebo napodobnuju moje kreacie a napady. A ver, ze len cakaju na to, kedy sa rozhodnem a rozhybem. Dokonca aj jeden svetoznamy sklar pan Zoritchak ma na to minule nahovaral. Ja moju pracu nerobim kvoli peniazom, ale preto, ze to milujem. To je , akoby niekto ponukol zanietenemu architektovi, aby len prekresloval plany a robil kavu a struhal farbicky.
> Ja nevyplakavam kvoli mojej situacii, ale kvoli nebezpeciu do buducna vo vsetkych odvetviach.


V tom pripade ti mozem poradit iba jedno:

zamestnaj cloveka, ktory sa ti bude o tu distribuciu a predaj cinskeho skla starat a ty, 10X bohatsie dievca budes mat dostatok casu na svoje konicky a zaluby a najma budes dostacne financne nezavisla, aby si ten svoj vyrobok mohla predavat pod nejakou extra drahou specialnou znackou, do ktorej investujes nemale peniaze na jej reklamu. :cheers:


----------



## kapibara

Teraz ma tu niekto zahlusi, lebo hrozny OT. Prepacte, ale napisem vam to z mojho pohladu. Ved sa mozme tvarit, ze sklo je stavebny material tiez. 





zaq- said:


> V tom pripade ti mozem poradit iba jedno:
> 
> zamestnaj cloveka, ktory sa ti bude o tu distribuciu a predaj cinskeho skla starat a ty, 10X bohatsie dievca budes mat dostatok casu na svoje konicky a zaluby a najma budes dostacne financne nezavisla, aby si ten svoj vyrobok mohla predavat pod nejakou extra drahou specialnou znackou, do ktorej investujes nemale peniaze na jej reklamu. :cheers:


Ja som financne nezavisla. 
A taketo peniaze z cinskeho biznisu v mojom pripade by sa mi hnusili, povazovala by som to skoro ako cierne a zakrvavene peniaze. Vysvetlim. Mam dlhorocnych priatelov sklarov v Cechach, resp. poznam ich asi vsetkych. Jeden z tychto ludi sa nechal zlanarit , cinania si ho pozvali, aby im vysvetlil rozne sklarske techniky , ktore vynasli a pouzivali len cesi. Ponukli mu niekolko desiatok tisic dolarov za kazdy mesiac straveny v ich atelieroch, platili mu 5* hotel. Nenapisem sem jeho meno, lebo nebudem mu robit reklamu. Ale do PM mozem. Ostal tam par mesiacov, prisiel tak nabaleny, ze odkupil v Cechach nejake energeticke zavody. A nasledne zacal dovazat vyrobky, ktore ich naucil a zaplavil nimi cely cesky trh. Prazske butiky uz zdaleka nemaju tolko krasneho skla ako kedysi, 99% su cinske vyrobky. A tie, ktore este ostali, maju prilozeny certifikat, ze su vyrobene v Cechach. Prazske butiky sa na tento tovar vrhli, lebo mali vysoke marze. Ale vznikol problem, ze jedna sklarna po druhej nemali odbyt, tak zatvarali. Aj ti najlepsi, najsikovnejsi a najkreativnejsi. Tiez mozem uviest mena...Ostali 2-3, ale s velkymi problemami, lebo vsetky z nich funguju uz len vdaka inym aktivitam, ktore majitel-sklar ma. Napriklad hotel, hospodu.... Takze svoju sklarsku vyrobu financuju z toho, dufajuc, ze sa to zlepsi... Lenze do toho prisla kriza, US trh tiez prestal fungovat. Takze vsetci tito moji znami kamarati sklari, extremne kreativni ludia teraz sedia doma s depkou. 

Ku mne do atelieru chodia casto cinania a ja nimi uz opovrhujem. Pridu len fotit a nasledne mi to ponukat. Uz sa ani nesnazim s nimi komunikovat, len co ich vidim, vrhnem sa na centralny vypinac a vypnem celu elektrinu, otvorim dvere dokoran a ukazem im rukou, ktorym smerom je vychod. 

A na take nieco, aby som miesto vyroby zacala zhanat obchodnikov, distributerov pre mnou dovezene cinske veci....nemam cas, chut, necitim potrebu. Taketo nieco by mi zabralo energiu pocas dlhych mesiacov, rokov a namiesto sofistikovanej tvorby by som vymyslala nove techniky, ktore sa daju lahko napodobit? Za nic na svete. Boli by to pre mna cierne a zakrvavene peniaze. Mne bohato staci to co mam, netuzim mat 10 krat viac. Prave naopak, chcem mat menej a chcem zit na samote v jednoduchosti. Postupne sa k tomu dopracovavam. 

Nezabite ma za tento sialeny offtopic.

EDIT: pointa je v tom, ze by kvoli tomu, aby som mala 10 krat viac ako potrebujem by som znicila vsetkych ostatnych kolegov kamosov sklarov, ktori sa snazia este nieco tvorit tu v Europe, vela z nich by nemalo z coho zit, splacat hypoteky, detom skoly... Bola by som sucastou systemu proti ktoremu sama bojujem a nemohla by som sa pozerat do zrkadla. Preto by sa mi tie peniaze hnusili.


----------



## zaq-

@Kapibara, chapem ta.
Ale na druhej strane, tych Cinanov tiez treba brat ako vyzvu a konkurenciu.
Ak je clovek naozaj dobry, natolko, ze zakaznik vidi rozdiel a dokaze ho ocenit, v tom pripade nema problem.
Ak je kreativny a flexibilny, Cinania prenho nie su konkurenciou, vzdy ma pre zakaznika nieco nove.

Ak vsak Cinan dokaze spravit to iste, znaci to, ze s tvojimi znamymi nieco nie je v poriadku.

Japonci tiez kedysi cestovali po Ceskoslovensku a celom svete ucit sa strojarcinu a vyrobu aut, motoriek a elektroniky.
Dnes predbehli svet o niekolko desatroci, akurat v autach im Nemci dokazu ako-tak konkurovat.

Je to jednoducho trh, kde sa presadia najlepsi a najdravsi.


A s tym off topicom si nerob starosti.
Je to moj thread a mozme tu pisat obcas co chceme, staci ked sa celkovo zachova hlavna podstata threadu.
Sme hadam natolko rozumni ludia, aby sme sa nesikanovali a nesli navzajom vesat kvoli malemu off topicu.


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> @Kapibara, chapem ta.
> Ale na druhej strane, tych Cinanov tiez treba brat ako vyzvu a konkurenciu.
> Ak je clovek naozaj dobry, natolko, ze zakaznik vidi rozdiel a dokaze ho ocenit, v tom pripade nema problem.
> Ak je kreativny a flexibilny, Cinania prenho nie su konkurenciou, vzdy ma pre zakaznika nieco nove.
> 
> Ak vsak Cinan dokaze spravit to iste, znaci to, ze s tvojimi znamymi nieco nie je v poriadku.
> 
> Japonci tiez kedysi cestovali po Ceskoslovensku a celom svete ucit sa strojarcinu a vyrobu aut, motoriek a elektroniky.
> Dnes predbehli svet o niekolko desatroci, akurat v autach im Nemci dokazu ako-tak konkurovat.
> 
> Je to jednoducho trh, kde sa presadia najlepsi a najdravsi.
> 
> 
> A s tym off topicom si nerob starosti.
> Je to moj thread a mozme tu pisat obcas co chceme, staci ked sa celkovo zachova hlavna podstata threadu.
> Sme hadam natolko rozumni ludia, aby sme sa nesikanovali a nesli navzajom vesat kvoli malemu off topicu.


Ja vdaka tomu zijem, ze mam klientov co vidia rozdiel, ale je to mizive percento. 99% ludi ten rozdiel nevidi. Vidia len vyslednu cenu produktu. V niektorych veciach si nenecham zaplatit za straveny cas, len za material a aj tak je to dost. Mam aj tony fotiek, kde je original versus kopia, ale ludia si aj tak radsej kupia kopiu. A moji klienti, ktori kupuju a zbieraju umenie, maju akosi ine starosti v tomto krizovom obdobi....
S mojimi znamymi je vsetko OK, nieje problem v nich, ze su neprisposobivi, len treba robit stale viac a viac osvety, aby ludia pochopili, do coho sa vsetci rutime, ked budeme kupovat cinske vyrobky.
Ja by som to tu mohla zaplavit fotkami, porovnaniami, dokazmi, vysvetleniami, ale je to tu fakt nevhodne. 

Ano, na trhu sa presadia najlepsi a najdravejsi, lenze ta energia netrva cloveku vecne a v kuse. U2 tiez nerobia jednu piesen na den. To su take kreativne obdobia viacmenej plodne.


----------



## Aan

default said:


> Keby to bolo ako hovoris, tak by sa vsetko nevyrabalo v Cine a nevozilo po svete, ale z fabriky za humnami. Kedze je to ale inak, vyraba a vozi sa z Ciny a genruje to profit a uspory nakladov.
> 
> 
> 
> vsak ano, zopar ich aj mozno je, za cenu toho ze ludia mukluju pri linke za 300 euro, o tomto je presne cela debata.
> a ja mam zase bezpocet prikladov a vobec celych odvetvi, ktre u nas skoncili presne kvoli tomu ze nemaju sancu konkurovat Cine (sklarstvo, textilny priemysel, obuvnicky priemysel atd atd.) - preto ze v Cine je tych ludi ochotnych muklovat vela, a aj za menej love


ide o to ze ludia chcu stale lacnejsie a lacnejsie veci vo svojej pazravosti a nestacia im uz aktualne ceny, ktore ak by sme zmrazili su OK, da sa za ne vyrabat a odstavit cinu, ale nie ludia chcu veci stale lacnejsie aj za cenu ze si sami zvysuju nezamestnanost a posielaju podniky do bankrotu a ohrozouju svoju sebestacnost

radsej uvidim u nas muklovat cigana na linke za 300E z ktorych plati par eur dani ako rovnakeho cigana ktory zije z davok ostatnych a ked si nieco kupi z tych davok v obchode tak z toho podporuje cinskych otrokarov

tie odvetvia skoncili castokrat preto, ze neboli schopni ist s dole kvalitou (u cinskeho vyrobku je vzdy niekde hacik, bud je to lacny smejd alebo je kvalitny za cenu co by stal vyrobeny aj u nas) ale pravda aj mzdovymi nakladmi nizsie, aj ked v konecnom vysledku sa to v cene vysledneho produktu odrazi zanedbatelne, ale doslovne kvoli par centom bankrotuju/zatvaraju fabriky, lebo to co je par centov pre konecneho spotrebitela su miliony pre majitela firmy, takze:
a) spokojni su cinania ktorym podporuju cely ich otrokarsky system
b1) spokojny je tunajsi majitel firmy ktory zvysi svoje zisky presunom do ciny
b2) spokojny je retazec ktory maximalizoval svoj zisk nakupom od cinanov miesto od lokalnych podnikov
c) na dlazbe su tunajsi zamestnanci kvoli tomu, ze ty si kupis radsej v cine vyrobene topanky za 29.90 ako slovenske za 34.90

problem tkvie prave v bodoch B, konecny spotrebitel na svojej penazenke rozdiel medzi vyrobkom vyrobenym v cine a u nas prakticky nepociti, rozdiel je bud pre podnikatela ktory tam prestahuje vyrobu alebo pre obchodne retazce ktore dozenu podnik do bankrotu maximalizaciou uz tak velkeho zisku

tie porovnania s tym ako je cina lacnejsia bohuzial NIKDY nezahrnaju zvysene vydavky statu z nasich dani ktore nas tieto lacnejsie vyrobky stoja na podpore prepustenych ludi, zbytocnej preprave (niceni ciest) a pod., tu sa to vzdy porovnava len z pohladu podnikatela z pohladu konecneho spotrebitela u pultu, ale nikdy sa neberie bohuzial komplexnejsi pohlad kolko nas naozaj stoja "lacne" vyrobky z ciny ktore v skutocnosti nie su vobec tak lacne a len nimi podporujeme totalitny rezim, ktory zabezpecuje nizke ceny nedodrziavanim ludskych prav a bezpecnosti, keby sme mali (a kaslali na) zakony ako v cine tak nie je problem vyrabat podobne lacno aj tu, nasiel by sa dostatok imigrantov co by tu boli ochotni otrokarcit, lenze mame urcitu uroven a tak pokrytecky si nevsimame ze nase vyrobky su z krajiny ktora uroven nema a kvoli par centom radsej podporujeme taky rezim

plne podporujem izolacionizmus EU, prospelo by to nasim ekonomikam a konecne by sme aj nieco realne vyrabali co je schopne realne robit nejaku zamestnanost (omnoho lahsie zamestnas kvanta manualne robiacich ludi ako pre nich najdes uplatnenie v sofistikovanejsich sluzbach), za sucasneho stavu podporujeme totalitny rezim, sami si kazime ekoniky a zenieme sa do velkeho pruseru kedy robime z ciny monopol ktory nam beztak po case dvihne sam ceny ked si uz budu dostatocne isti nenahraditelnostou

este to zhrniem do 2 viet - spominas ze vyroba v cine generuje profit a uspory nakladov - spravna otazka tkvie pre koho? pre konecneho spotrebitela totiz prakticky vobec ako som popisal vyssie


----------



## kapibara

Aan said:


> este to zhrniem do 2 viet - spominas ze vyroba v cine generuje profit a uspory nakladov - spravna otazka tkvie pre koho? pre konecneho spotrebitela totiz prakticky vobec ako som popisal vyssie


:applause:Znovu ti musim zatlieskat za prispevok s ktorym sa ztotoznujem.
A presne o to ide, ze nakoniec nam aj tak tie tenisky Nike predavaju za 90 euro, urobia dobru reklamu s nagelovanym futbalistom a my to kupime.


----------



## zaq-

Aan, Europa potrebuje iba urcitu kriticku masu priemyslu na udrzania ekonomiky.

Slovensko ma tuto masu viac ako dvojnasobnu, Slovensko patri medzi najpriemyselnejsie krajiny sveta a aj tak sme v EU takmer najchudobnejsi.

Skutocne peniaze su v sluzbach, preto zaostavame.

Slovaci jednoducho nevedia podnikat a nevedia poskytovat sluzby.
A iba priemysel nas z tejto biedy nevytrhne.


----------



## potkanX

kapibara said:


> ... Jeden z tychto ludi sa nechal zlanarit , cinania si ho pozvali, aby im vysvetlil rozne sklarske techniky , ktore vynasli a pouzivali len cesi. Ponukli mu niekolko desiatok tisic dolarov za kazdy mesiac straveny v ich atelieroch, platili mu 5* hotel. ...


hmmm, a neurobili nahodou nasi predkovia nieco hooodne podobne pred nejakymi 500 rokmi obcanom slovutneho mesta murano?


----------



## Strummer

Jediny sposob, ako sa z celej tejto situacie vyhrabat by bolo zavedenie protekcionistickych opatreni. To sa bohuzial nestane, vzhladom k tomu ze krachujuce USA su na otvorenom globalizovanom trhu zivotne zavisle, a kedze maju pod palcom WTO, Svetovu Banku, MMF a vsetky ostatne podobne institucie, tak je velmi tazko s tym nieco spravit.

Jedine v co este dufam je, ze casom sa aspon Nemecko vzoprie celemu tomuto systemu a zacne sa pomaly izolovat a my sa zvezieme spolu s nimi. To je asi jedina sanca - uzavreta Europa, vyrabajuca si vacsinu tovaru sama pre seba, a rozumny obchod s Ruskom (dodavky surovin).


----------



## zaq-

Strummer, to nie je riesenie.

Ak sa zacne Europa izolovat a vyrabat pre samu seba, tie produkty sa stanu drahsie a dostupne mensej casti obyvatelstva, co bude viest k obmedzovaniu vyroby a prepustaniu.

Mimochodom, bohatstvo Europy z priemyslu bolo doteraz vo vyvoze tych produktov, nie vo vlastnej spotrebe, ktora je limitovana poctom obyvatelov a kupyschopostou.


Znova opakujem, cena vyroby produktu zacina byt zanedbatelnou polozkou na celkovej predajnej cene.
Vyroba sa neoplaca.
Treba sa zamerat na sluzby.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Vyroba sa neoplaca.
> Treba sa zamerat na sluzby.


toto je hlupost, presne to si mysleli americania, ked zacali s outsourcingom do Ciny...

"vyroba sa neoplaca" pretoze je obrovska nadprodukcia zbytocnosti. normalne fungujuca uzavreta ekonomika, zalozena na vyrobe veci, ktore ludia skutocne potrebuju, a poskytovani suvisiacich sluzieb, by mohla v pohode fungovat.


----------



## zaq-

^^V tom pripade opisujes komunizmus

A vies ako dopadol tento experiment.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> ^^V tom pripade opisujes komunizmus


nerozumiem, preco komunizmus?


----------



## zaq-

Pretoze popieras konkurencne prostredie, ktore je jednym z hlavnych principov trhovej ekonomiky.
V konkurencnom prostredi vzdy bude existovat urcita nadvyroba.

A bez konkurencie nie je vyvoj, to bol ten hlavny problem komunizmu.

Ty, alebo stat, nemozte jednoducho urcit co a kolko ludia potrebuju a dat vyrobit iba to patricne mnozstvo.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ty, alebo stat, nemozte jednoducho urcit co a kolko ludia potrebuju a dat vyrobit iba to patricne mnozstvo.


niekto to musi urcit, pretoze "ludia" sami chcu vsetko a ich naroky su schopne narastat exponencialne, a nie su schopni uvazovat v casovych suvislostiach. ak nechas spotrebu zdrojov na trhove prostredie, ludia ich vsetky spotrebuju:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons

a vychodny blok nepadol kvoli nedostatku konkurencie, to je blud. padol kvoli neschopnosti "prezbrojit" zapadny blok, co ale bolo dosledkom toho, ze USA presli v roku 1971 na virtualne peniaze. priblizne do konca 60tych rokov neboli realne rozdiely v zivotnej urovni zapadu a vychodu nejak extra velke, az potom to zacalo narastat, pretoze USA boli schopne finacovat svoje zbrojenie, a vychodny blok s nimi nestihal drzat krok, a tym zruinoval celu ostatnu ekonomiku.


----------



## PaulRivers

kapibara: je mozne dakde na nete vidiet ukazky tvojej prace?


----------



## default

to by som si aj ja rad kukol


----------



## Amrafel

trošku OT, ale stavebníctvo je terciárny alebo sekundárny sektor hospodárstva?


----------



## Phill

Amrafel said:


> trošku OT, ale stavebníctvo je terciárny alebo sekundárny sektor hospodárstva?


stavebný priemysel je výrobnou sférou, takže by to mal byť sekubndárny sektor

koniec OT


----------



## Amrafel

áno, napríklad cementárne alebo betonárne slúžiace pre stavebný priemysel sú sekundárny, ale napríklad samotná výstavba budov a obchodovanie s nimi je terciárny, nie?


----------



## Phill

Amrafel said:


> áno, napríklad cementárne alebo betonárne slúžiace pre stavebný priemysel sú sekundárny, ale napríklad samotná výstavba budov a obchodovanie s nimi je terciárny, nie?


obchodovanie s nimi je potom kvartérny priemysel, ktorý je vlastne nevýrobný. V tomto prípade realitný biznis, čiže finančníctvo spadajúce pod kvartérny. Terciálny sú služby, neviem akú službu ponúka stavebníctvo _ akurát po dokončení . Ja by som to dal na 99.9% pod sekundárny. Môžem sa na to spýtať zajtra na hodine geo. 

P.S. môže mi niekto vysvetliť prečo nefunguje editovanie postov? Chcel som vymazať "b" zo slova "sekubndárny" a nejako to nechce zobrať.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ja dnes edituje každú chvíľu a zatiaľ mi to išlo bez problémov.


----------



## Amrafel

kvartérny, to už si trošku prehnal.  Kvartérny sú veci súvisiace s poskytovaním vzdelania. Ale nemusíš, ja sa tiež spýtam ako to je  každopádne ďakujem


----------



## zaq-

Slovensko si vlastne dalsiu krizu vytvara uz teraz - a to uplne debilnym schvalovanim a stavanim dalsej vystavby. :bash:

Dalsie obchodne centrum - pre koho???
Na malickej ploche okolo centra uz teraz su - Polus, Aupark, Eurovea, River Park, centrum mesta samotne, dalsie su naplanovane na AS Nivy, vlakovej stanici, dokonca niekolko v Zone Chalupkova smerom k Dunaju....

Ktory idiot moze schvalit take mnozstvo OC na takej malej ploche?
Zbytocne si budu konkurovat, stahovat zakaznikov a podla slovenskej mentality, kedze nebudu mat tych zakaznikov dostatok, tak budu zdrazovat.


Hotel - dalsi totalny nezmysel


Kancelarie - nezmysel

Byty - predrazene, dalsi nezmysel

Strasne rad by som vedel, ktora banka im poskytuje na taku hlupost uver - ved je to najkratsia cesta do hrobu. hno:


No nic, vystavba najvacsej Potemkinovskej dediny, nazyvanej hlavne mesto Slovenska, pokracuje neprerusene uspesne nadalej.:applause:


Slovenskoooo, Slovenskoooooooooo....................


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Slovensko si vlastne dalsiu krizu vytvara uz teraz - a to uplne debilnym schvalovanim a stavanim dalsej vystavby. :bash:
> 
> Dalsie obchodne centrum - pre koho???
> Na malickej ploche okolo centra uz teraz su - Polus, Aupark, Eurovea, River Park, centrum mesta samotne, dalsie su naplanovane na AS Nivy, vlakovej stanici, dokonca niekolko v Zone Chalupkova smerom k Dunaju....
> 
> Ktory idiot moze schvalit take mnozstvo OC na takej malej ploche?
> Zbytocne si budu konkurovat, stahovat zakaznikov a podla slovenskej mentality, kedze nebudu mat tych zakaznikov dostatok, tak budu zdrazovat.
> 
> 
> Hotel - dalsi totalny nezmysel
> 
> Kancelarie - nezmysel
> 
> Byty - predrazene, dalsi nezmysel
> 
> Strasne rad by som vedel, ktora banka im poskytuje na taku hlupost uver - ved je to najkratsia cesta do hrobu. hno:
> 
> 
> No nic, vystavba najvacsej Potemkinovskej dediny, nazyvanej hlavne mesto Slovenska, pokracuje neprerusene uspesne nadalej.:applause:
> 
> 
> Slovenskoooo, Slovenskoooooooooo....................


Nemyslíš, že to skôr vyvíja tlak na znižovanie cien v obchodoch aby prilákali zákazníka práve do konkrétneho OC alebo aby sa hostia ubytovali za výhodnú cenu práve v tomto hoteli.
Keď tam v tých kúpeľoch bude aspoň 25m bazén pre verejnosť určite si to nájde svojich zákazníkov, keďže podobných športových vyžití v BA cez zimu je pramálo.


----------



## zaq-

KLEPETO said:


> Nemyslíš, že to skôr vyvíja tlak na znižovanie cien v obchodoch aby prilákali zákazníka práve do konkrétneho OC alebo aby sa hostia ubytovali za výhodnú cenu práve v tomto hoteli.
> .


To plati v normalnych krajinach, ale nie na Slovensku.
Na Slovensku to obchodnici riesia zdrazovanim.

Ale to nie je o tom - naco budovat taky pocet OC, ked je uplne jasne, ze nemaju sancu na prezitie?
Kde v tom vidis logiku????
Co chces potom s tymi prazdnymi OC robit???


----------



## futuros

zaq- said:


> Ale to nie je o tom - naco budovat taky pocet OC, ked je uplne jasne, ze nemaju sancu na prezitie?


Ja si myslím, že Bratislava potrebuje možno raz toľko obchodných centier (samozrejme mimo mesta), ako má teraz. Keď idem niečo pozerať napr. do IKEI, tak keď sa pozerám na nejakú skriňu (ktorá je lacnejšia v rakúsku), tak pri nej pomaly stojíme 10ti.


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> To plati v normalnych krajinach, ale nie na Slovensku.
> Na Slovensku to obchodnici riesia zdrazovanim.
> 
> Ale to nie je o tom - naco budovat taky pocet OC, ked je uplne jasne, ze nemaju sancu na prezitie?
> Kde v tom vidis logiku????
> Co chces potom s tymi prazdnymi OC robit???


My stále zaostávame v ploche m2 obchodných priestorov na 1000 obyvateľov. Takže priestor na budovanie OC tu ešte je. A obsadenosť nových obchodných priestorov v BA je stále vysoká aj pred otvorením. Iné by sa dalo povedať o OC budovaných v tejto dobe v ostatných regiónoch Slovenska. To že tam je už problém obsadiť nové priestory snáď nebude brzdiť aj výstavbu v BA.
Írsko má predpokladám väčšiu výmeru obchodných prevádzok na 1000 obyvateľov a zdá sa ti, že živoria odhliadnuc na prechodnú krízu?


----------



## zaq-

futuros said:


> Ja si myslím, že Bratislava potrebuje možno raz toľko obchodných centier (samozrejme mimo mesta), ako má teraz. Keď idem niečo pozerať napr. do KIKY, tak keď sa pozerám na nejakú skriňu (ktorá je lacnejšia v rakúsku), tak pri nej pomaly stojíme 10.


Futuros, neschopnost slovenskych obchodnikov a ich nenazranost budovanim dalsich obchodnych centier nezmenis.

Trh uz maju rozdeleny ti isti obchodnici, ak chces znizit ceny, v tom pripade musis konkurenciu vytvorit prichodom, alebo vzniknutim dalsich obchodnikov, nie obchodnych centier.

Do novych OC sa totiz nastahuju iba stale ti isti obchodnici, cim sa im iba predrazia ich naklady a oni toto odzrkadlia na konecnych cenach.

Problem vysokych cien je v mentalite naroda, budovanim dalsich OC tento problem nevyriesis.


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Futuros, neschopnost slovenskych obchodnikov a ich nenazranost budovanim dalsich obchodnych centier nezmenis.
> 
> Trh uz maju rozdeleny ti isti obchodnici, ak chces znizit ceny, v tom pripade musis konkurenciu vytvorit prichodom, alebo vzniknutim dalsich obchodnikov, nie obchodnych centier.
> 
> Do novych OC sa totiz nastahuju iba stale ti isti obchodnici, cim sa im iba predrazia ich naklady a oni toto odzrkadlia na konecnych cenach.
> 
> Problem vysokych cien je v mentalite naroda, budovanim dalsich OC tento problem nevyriesis.


A ako chceš umiestniť na trhu nové obchodné značky, keď nebudú mať na to obchodné priestory?


----------



## zaq-

KLEPETO said:


> My stále zaostávame v ploche m2 obchodných priestorov na 1000 obyvateľov. Takže priestor na budovanie OC tu ešte je. A obsadenosť nových obchodných priestorov v BA je stále vysoká aj pred otvorením. Iné by sa dalo povedať o OC budovaných v tejto dobe v ostatných regiónoch Slovenska. To že tam je už problém obsadiť nové priestory snáď nebude brzdiť aj výstavbu v BA.
> Írsko má predpokladám väčšiu výmeru obchodných prevádzok na 1000 obyvateľov a zdá sa ti, že živoria odhliadnuc na prechodnú krízu?


Tuto statistiku s Irskom neporovnavaj, tam je uplne ina kupna sila.

Ale aj tak ti mozem povedat, ze v Dubline je na 100% menej OC/km2 ako v Bratislave.


----------



## zaq-

KLEPETO said:


> A ako chceš umiestniť na trhu nové obchodné značky, keď nebudú mať na to obchodné priestory?


OC je na trhu ako dreva, ale znova opakujem, problem vysokych cien je problem mentality Slovakov.
Slovaci jednoducho nevedia podnikat.


----------



## aquila

milan vidno, ze nezijes v bratiaslave a nemas ani len paru o nej .. vies co, chod do kelu .. 

v tejto oblasti bude to OC, ak tam bude uplne super, lebo tam vlastne mimo tych malych obchodov nic neni siroko daleko a nie kazdy ma chut sa trepat do auparku/polusu/avionu..

ja to le vitam .. aj ked zrovna ja tam moc nebudem chodit, lebo to mam od ruky..


----------



## KLEPETO

-zaq- Neviem ale mám pocit, že slovenská vlastnosť nie je ani tak nenažranosť ale pesimizmus, čo dokazuješ svojim názorom. Veď načo stavať OC, keď tu nie je kúpna sila. Takýmto zmýšľaním by sme tu mali len Prior, Dunaj a OD Ružinov.


----------



## Strummer

KLEPETO said:


> A ako chceš umiestniť na trhu nové obchodné značky, keď nebudú mať na to obchodné priestory?


kolko bude napriklad v Eurovei skutocne novych znaciek? jedna-dve? z toho som dost sklamany. takze nemyslim si, ze nove OC by sa budovali prave preto, aby sa umiestnili nove znacky.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> kolko bude napriklad v Eurovei skutocne novych znaciek? jedna-dve? z toho som dost sklamany. takze nemyslim si, ze nove OC by sa budovali prave preto, aby sa umiestnili nove znacky.


Aj to je úspech pre malý slovenský trh, keďže tí čo tu mohli už byť etablovaný stále váhajú.


----------



## zaq-

aquila said:


> milan vidno, ze nezijes v bratiaslave a nemas ani len paru o nej .. vies co, chod do kelu ..
> 
> v tejto oblasti bude to OC, ak tam bude uplne super, lebo tam vlastne mimo tych malych obchodov nic neni siroko daleko a nie kazdy ma chut sa trepat do auparku/polusu/avionu..
> 
> ja to le vitam .. aj ked zrovna ja tam moc nebudem chodit, lebo to mam od ruky..



Vysvetli mi logiku stavanie masovych OC na kazdej druhej ulici?

Myslis, ze sa uzivia?

Ked sa postavia a neuzivia - banky a developeri v nich budu mat utopene peniaze, ktore sa budu len znova snazit zarobit niekde inde - znovu to v konecnom dosledku zaplatia len ludia, dajma tomu pomocou predrazenych bytov, alebo predrazenych bankovych sluzieb a to vsetko len preto, pretoze si niekto nedokazal spocitat 2+2 na prvom mieste.
Plus ti zostanu postavene neobyvane a nevyuzite betonove monstra.
Tam, kde mohla byt normalna prijemna vystavba, ktora by naplnala potreby mesta a jeho obyvatelov.
Tak, ako napr. Obydick.


----------



## default

To je okrem zivotnosti, udrzby ci kvality byvania dalsia casovana bomba panelakov.


----------



## Strummer

default said:


> To je okrem zivotnosti, udrzby ci kvality byvania dalsia casovana bomba panelakov.


nebudu to skor vynimky? pod nasim panelakom, aj v okoli s tym problemy neboli ziadne... nemyslim si ze nejake vyznamne percento panelakov sa nachadza na doteraz nevysporiadanych alebo problematickych pozemkoch.


----------



## aquila

toto co sa stalo by sa praveze namalo legalne stat, lebo restituenti mali dostat nahradne pozemky a nie pod uz postavenymi barakmi ..

v tomto je vacsi problem pri niektorych domov v starom meste, kde su pod niektorymi barakmi zapisane v podstate mini pozemky a gro pozemku je pripisane na nejaku jednu prevadzku v prizemi.. a tak sa stane, ze k bytu mas podiel asi tak pol metra stvorcoveho pozemku ..


----------



## Aan

*V Německu jde sehnat prostorný dům za cenu auta*



> Kdo si chce pořídit levné bydlení a je mu přitom jedno, že by musel za prací dojíždět z ciziny, může se směle vydat do německého příhraničí. Krize tam totiž srazila ceny nemovitostí tak prudce, že je například v Bavorsku či v Sasku možné sehnat prostorný dům za méně než půl milionu korun. Ceny nemovitostí se tak v německém příhraničí dostaly níže než v Česku.
> 
> Koupit nemovitost v Německu není pro cizince nijak složité. Podle serveru nemovitosti.cz Musí mít kupující platný pas a finance na nákup nemovitosti. Hlavní osobou je státní notář, který je odpovědný za celou transakci mezi kupujícím a prodávajícím a dohlíží na to, aby odpovídala německému právu, a že po zaplacení peněz kupujícímu a daně z převodu nemovitosti finančnímu úřadu bude převedeno vlastnictví nemovitosti na kupujícího.
> 
> Daň z převodu nemovitosti činí v Německu *3,5 procenta z prodejní ceny*, poplatky notáři za sepsání kupní smlouvy, včetně poplatku za vložení kupní smlouvy do katastru, se pohybují od *jednoho do dvou procent ceny*.


http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/v-nemecku...ekonomika.asp?c=A100208_1331938_ekonomika_spi

hm, pri takychto cenach by som si kupil barak asi radsej v Nemecku cash bez trapnych hypotek a v pohode pracoval cez net


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> milan tu mas clanok k pozemkom pod panelakmi v petrzalke, ktore si chcel vyvlastnovat a rozdavat zadarmo.....
> 
> asi to tak jednoduche nebude....
> 
> http://byvanie.pravda.sk/miliardar-...bpeniaze.asp?c=A100208_060621_sk-bpeniaze_p01



Naopak, toto je presnym potvrdenim, ze tie pozemky su zvacsa vysporiadane a pripad, ako je tento, je skor vynimkou.

Takze to, co som tu opisoval je naozaj realne. 
A vsimni si taktiez cenu na byt - 400 euro. 
No nebral by si pozemok za 400 euro?


Mimochodom, ak motyka vystreli a jeden clovek dokaze na Slovensku zohnat pozemky na tu lacnu masovu vystavbu - zo zaciatku by malo ist o nezastavane pozemky na okraji miest - v tom pripade sa zrejme vraciam na Slovensko, zacat stavat domy po 50 000 euro. :cheers: a neskor zacat burat panelaky 

Inac, tato ponuka plati pre vsetkych developerov, alebo skor magistraty miest, ktore by sa rozhodli konecne nieco spravit pre svojich obyvatelov a zabezpecit im lacne byvanie a riesenie nezamestnanosti.
Ktokolvek, kto to tu cita a ma zaujem o lacnu dostupnu vystavbu, s uz pripravenymi pozemkami, vystavbu, ktorej kazdych postavenych 1 000 domov dokaze vytvorit zamestnanost pre 4 500 ludi, moze sa ozvat na tento email: [email protected]


----------



## Aan

*Na dům měl mladý pár jen milion korun, architekti si s ním vystačili*



> Částka, kterou jiní zaplatí za malý pozemek, musela mladému páru vystačit na stavbu celého rodinného domu. Architekti omezené finanční prostředky respektovali, za milion navrhli jednoduchou dřevostavbu se sedlovou "zelenou" střechou.




























http://bydleni.idnes.cz/na-dum-mel-...i-102-/stavba.asp?c=A100208_175340_stavba_rez


----------



## peto!

zaq- said:


> Mimochodom, ak motyka vystreli a jeden clovek dokaze na Slovensku zohnat pozemky na tu lacnu masovu vystavbu - zo zaciatku by malo ist o nezastavane pozemky na okraji miest - v tom pripade sa zrejme vraciam na Slovensko, zacat stavat domy po 50 000 euro. :cheers: a neskor zacat burat panelaky
> 
> Inac, tato ponuka plati pre vsetkych developerov, alebo skor magistraty miest, ktore by sa rozhodli konecne nieco spravit pre svojich obyvatelov a zabezpecit im lacne byvanie a riesenie nezamestnanosti.
> Ktokolvek, kto to tu cita a ma zaujem o lacnu dostupnu vystavbu, s uz pripravenymi pozemkami, vystavbu, ktorej kazdych postavenych 1 000 domov dokaze vytvorit zamestnanost pre 4 500 ludi, moze sa ozvat na tento email: [email protected]


Ak by si tym 4.5 ludom ktory ti budu priemerne stavat jeden dom platil mesacne vratane odvodov 1000 euro a trvalo by to rok tak by si mal na ten 50k dom 54k mzdovych nakladov. Byt developerom tak ti hned volam.


----------



## zaq-

Si tu novacik a preto zrejme nevies, co tu uz nejaky ten rok objasnujem.
Preto to skusim este raz:

*1.)*- podla irskych statistik vystavba 1 000 rodinnych domov vytvara 1 500 pracovnych miest priamo v stavebnom sektore
- podla tych istych statistik vytvara kazde jedno miesto v stavebnom sektore dalsie dve miesta v pridruzenych odvetviach
- suma sumarum: 1 000 rodinnych domov dokaze vytvorit 4 500 pracovnych miest

*2.)* - ja sa bavim o lacnych domoch za 50 000 euro kus, to znaci jednoduche domy v radovkach, maximalne dvojdomy, ktore mozu byt o cosi drahsie. 
Z toho vyplyva dalsi bod:

*3.)* - v ktorom s tebou suhlasim, ze na Slovensku 5 ludi stavia dom jeden rok, dokonca aj dlhsie. Tito 5 ludia robia na dome takmer vsetky stavebne prace, samozrejme ani jednu poriadne a vsetky im trvaju niekolkonasobne dlhsie, ako by mali. A to je typicky obraz slovenskeho stavebnictva, ktore patri momentalne medzi tie drahsie v Europe a ludia v tomto sektore zarabaju najmenej, v porovnani s ostatnymi europskymi krajinami. Plus, toto je obraz slovenskych sluzieb celkovo.
Vystavba domu v radovke, o ktorej sa bavim ja, zahrna tuto strukturu a zhruba toto casove obdobie:

- Namiesto klasickej slovenskej struktury vystavby a dlhej cesty penazi:
developer*(1 000 euro)* - hlavny stavebny kontraktor*(500 euro)* - subkontraktor*(250 euro)* - velmi casto este dalsi subkontraktor*(125 euro)* - zamestnanci subkontraktora, alebo zivnostnici*(60 euro)*

ta moja struktura spociva v:
ja, developer a hlavny kontraktor v jednej osobe*(200 euro)* - zivnostnici*(100 euro)*

A len tak naozaj zhruba harmonogram prac:

- jedna specializovana firma na vykop zakladov - 1 den

- jedna specializovana firma na deku a vyliatie betonu - 2 dni

- 1 murar s jednym pomocnikom - 3 obvodove mury - 5 az 10 dni(v zavislosti od velkosti domu)

- strop a podlaha bud keramicke, alebo z dreva - 2 dni

- 1 vodar - 1 az 2 tyzdne

- 1 elektrikar - 1 az 2 tyzdne

- 1 omietkar s pomocnikom - 2 az 3 tyzdne spolu s vonkajsou fasadou a finalnou vnutornou stierkou

- 2 az 3 strechari - 2-3 dni aj s pokrytim a odkvapmi

- 1 sadrokartonar s pomocnikom na vnutorne priecky - 2-3 dni

- 1 obkladac - 2 dni

- 1 stolar s pomocnikom - 2 tyzdne

- 1 maliar - 1 tyzden

- 1 murar s pomocnikom na vonkajsi kamenny plot - 2-3 dni

- 1 zahradnik na upravu prednej zahradky a vysadenie travnika vzadu - 3 dni


Toto je moja predstava vystavby, samozrejme, je tam nutne spomenut este o cosi viac ludi a profesii, ale z tohto mozes jednoznacne vidiet, ze dom sa da postavit velmi lacno a pritom pracovnikom dokazes zaplatit velmi dobre, tak, ze oni sami sa stanu tvojimi dalsimi zakaznikmi 
A vobec nepotrebujes 5 ludi na jednej stavbe domu platit celu dobu a robit 1 rok to, co sa da zvladnut za 3 mesiace


----------



## hurahura

tymto sposobom ale potom nevytvoris tolko trvalych pracovnych miest. takze si odporujes - bud budes efektivny zamestnavatel a riesit to ako o post vyssie. alebo budes fabulovat o pracovnych miestach ako o dva posty vyssie a nedoplatis sa na mzdovych nakladoch /a odvodoch/. 
tak si vyber.

pretoze "vytvorit pracovne miesto" neznamena pracu na dohodu alebo zivnost na par tyzdnov.
proste pokracujes vo svojich bullshitoch.

Tak uz tolko nevykecavaj na internete a vrat sa na slovensko a uz to konecne zacni realizovat! Trh je tu hladny po domoch za 50.000 euro. Prid sem čo najskôr. Ja sam si kupim hned minimalne dva !

cudujem sa ze este nie si vo volebnom teame Smeru. Tento bod programu im este chyba.


----------



## R1S0

Aan said:


> *V Německu jde sehnat prostorný dům za cenu auta*
> 
> 
> 
> http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/v-nemecku...ekonomika.asp?c=A100208_1331938_ekonomika_spi
> 
> hm, pri takychto cenach by som si kupil barak asi radsej v Nemecku cash bez trapnych hypotek a v pohode pracoval cez net



omg :nuts:
preco som sa ja ucil anglicky a nie nemecky :lol:


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> Naopak, toto je presnym potvrdenim, ze tie pozemky su zvacsa vysporiadane a pripad, ako je tento, je skor vynimkou.
> 
> Takze to, co som tu opisoval je naozaj realne.
> A vsimni si taktiez cenu na byt - 400 euro.
> No nebral by si pozemok za 400 euro?


neviem ci ti nieco neuslo alebo si necital pozorne, bavime sa o pozemku v rozlohe 60 - 80 m2. 
a nie o pozemku potrebnom pre rodinny dom. 

a nie je to potvrdenim ze su pozemky vysporiadane. Je to potvrdenie prave naopak - ze podobne pripady sa mozu objavovat bezne často v roznych mestach Slovenska.


----------



## zaq-

*Ten tvoj prvy, pred editovanim, post bol znacne miernejsi*

preto kratucka otazka na zaciatok, sme vobec schopni normalnej diskusie, alebo budem musiet stale prehliadat tie urazky na moju osobu? 
Nevadi, bola to len uvaha, v ramci zachovania diskusie, tu mas odpoved:



hurahura said:


> tymto sposobom ale potom nevytvoris tolko trvalych pracovnych miest. takze si odporujes - bud budes efektivny zamestnavatel a riesit to ako o post vyssie. alebo budes fabulovat o pracovnych miestach ako o dva posty vyssie a nedoplatis sa na mzdovych nakladoch /a odvodoch/.
> tak si vyber.
> 
> pretoze "vytvorit pracovne miesto" neznamena pracu na dohodu alebo zivnost na par tyzdnov.
> proste pokracujes vo svojich bullshitoch.


Ten pocet pracovnych miest vychadza z irskych statistik, ktore vychadzaju irskeho stavebnictva, ktore presne tymto mojim opisanym sposobom funguje.
A nielen rodinne domy, ale aj malopodlazne bytovky sa stavaju presne tymto istym sposobom: developer, hlavny kontraktor - zivnostnici, vykonavajuci pracu.
Akurat, najma pri vacsich projektoch, developer a hlavny kontraktor su dve rozdielne osoby.
A pri tych najmasovejsich a najvacsich stavbach to presne nemozem potvrdit, pretoze tam nemam skusenosti.
Kazdy prostrednik ti vsak medzi tymto vztahom predrazuje naklady na pracovnika dvojnasobne.
Takze si neodporujem.
Akurat na doplnenie - presne preto sa tu ale celu dobu bavim o masovej vystavbe, ktora tie tvoje otazky vysvetluje a presne preto som tu prisiel s myslienkou zacatia burania panelakov, pretoze nahradenie 600 000 existujucich panelakov vystavbou novych rod. domov by vytvorilo dopyt na nasledujucich 15 rokov, plus samozrejme dnesny dopyt po byvani - cize mas zabezpeceny 20 rocny nepretrzity rast ekonomiky len na stavebnom sektore, presne tak, ako to zazilo Irsko, s jeho ospevovanym hospodarskym zazrakom.
Akurat ze ciste stavebnictvo nestaci - Slovensko ma vsak dostatocne silny priemysel a potom by uz len stacilo zreformovat polnohospodarstvo a cestovny ruch a za 20 rokov by sme mohli realne byt jedna z najbohatsich krajin EU. 






> Tak uz tolko nevykecavaj na internete a vrat sa na slovensko a uz to konecne zacni realizovat! Trh je tu hladny po domoch za 50.000 euro. Prid sem čo najskôr. Ja sam si kupim hned minimalne dva !


Predtym, ako sa vratim na Slovensko a zacnem to realizovat, najskor musim ekonomickych analfabetov na Slovensku, tvoriacich vladu a magistraty miest presvedcit, ze rozdanim pozemkov za minimalnu sumu, alebo zadarmo, sice stratia urcite peniaze momentalne, ale z celkoveho hladiska sa to nesmierne bohate vrati statu v podobe nizkej nezamestnanosti, obrovskemu prilevu penazi z hypotek, priamej dani z nehnutelnosti, vyriesenia bytovej situacie a ostatnych veci.
A ze urcite nejde o komunizmus, ale naopak, o tvrdy kapitalizmus.
Presne toto je ekonomicky model Ryanairu - letenky za hubicku(do buducnosti zadarmo), ale obrovske prijmi z ostatnych cinnosti, ktore z Ryanairu spravili najziskovejsiu aerolinku sveta, aj pri najlacnejsich letenkach.

Ako vsak mam tych analfabetov vo vlade a na magistratoch presvedcit, ked to nedokazem dokonca ani na tomto fore pri ani jednom z vas.
Vy totiz vidite a vnimate ekonomiku uplne inac, ako ju vidim a vnimam ja.
Ved sa len pozri na poslednu vetu z tvojho postu: 


hurahura said:


> cudujem sa ze este nie si vo volebnom teame Smeru. Tento bod programu im este chyba.


Myslis si, ze je naozaj take lahke zmenit mentalitu a myslenie naroda, ktory ma za sebou 40 rocnu komunisticku minulost a totalne nechape trhovu ekonomiku?


----------



## Aan

hurahura said:


> neviem ci ti nieco neuslo alebo si necital pozorne, bavime sa o pozemku v rozlohe 60 - 80 m2.
> a nie o pozemku potrebnom pre rodinny dom.
> 
> a nie je to potvrdenim ze su pozemky vysporiadane. Je to potvrdenie prave naopak - ze podobne pripady sa mozu objavovat bezne často v roznych mestach Slovenska.


pochybujem ze sa jedna o 400EUR za 60 m2, vsak si to vydelte poctom poschodi a pridajte nanajvys nejake okolie panelaku mozno, tych 400EUR na byt bude tak mozno za nejakych 5-10 m2 na ktorych asi tazko niekto postavi dom, takze cela tato diskusia je absurdna, jedna sa o 400EUR na byt v panelaku s 8-12 poschodiami ktore zdielaju rovnaky pozemok


----------



## Kachle

Nechel som, ale nakoniec mi to neda nepostnut. Starsi clanok z eTrendu:Írsko môže na jeseň čakať búrku


> V tomto roku by sa malo v krajine postaviť zhruba 11-tisíc nových obytných jednotiek, čo je len zlomok z 90-tisíc v roku 2006. Podľa iného akademického prieskumu existuje v Írsku vyše 300-tisíc prázdnych domov ako pozostatok predchádzajúceho boomu.


Jedna vec je prizivit sa boome a druha ho odporucat ako ekonomicke perpetum mobile. Ako skoncili tie pracovneho miesta?


> Miera nezamestnanosti sa podľa ekonómov vyšplhá na 13,6 %.


Kde je, podla vas, vacsia pravdepodobnost vzniku ghetta? V irskej stvrti duchov plnej prazdnych domov alebo v bratislavskych velko-projektoch (Obydick apod.)?
Mam vsak pocit, ze o stavani lacnych domov vo velkom ako idelanom prostriedku na ekonomicky rast, tu budem citat este dlho, velmi dlho.


----------



## zaq-

Kachle, uz si tu dost dlho, aby si mohol poznat moj nazor na tuto problematiku, ak ta to zaujima.

Nikto tu nepise o ziadnom perpetum mobile a situaciu v Irsku som tu opisal podrobne niekolkokrat - preco vlastne vznikla.

Nabuduce ta preto poprosim nereagovat na nieco, o com ty nemas zaujem zistit si viac a tym padom usetris sebe a mne svoj cas, ktory mozme obaja vyuzit inde.


Zaujimave, ze vy mi tu kladiete stale tie iste otazky dookola, stale tu postujete svoje nazory, ktore ja vam stale vysvetlujem - co vy ignorujete, ale zaroven mi neustale vykrikujete, ze pisem o tom istom.

Predtym, ako nabuduce nieco napises, daj si teda tu namahu a pozri si starsie stranky v tomto threade.


----------



## quama

zaq- said:


> Kachle, uz si tu dost dlho, aby si mohol poznat moj nazor na tuto problematiku, ak ta to zaujima.
> 
> Nikto tu nepise o ziadnom perpetum mobile a situaciu v Irsku som tu opisal podrobne niekolkokrat - preco vlastne vznikla.
> 
> Nabuduce ta preto poprosim nereagovat na nieco, o com ty nemas zaujem zistit si viac a tym padom usetris sebe a mne svoj cas, ktory mozme obaja vyuzit inde.
> 
> 
> Zaujimave, ze vy mi tu kladiete stale tie iste otazky dookola, stale tu postujete svoje nazory, ktore ja vam stale vysvetlujem - co vy ignorujete, ale zaroven mi neustale vykrikujete, ze pisem o tom istom.
> 
> Predtym, ako nabuduce nieco napises, daj si teda tu namahu a pozri si starsie stranky v tomto threade.


Milan, tvoj hlavny problem nie je v tom, ze by si nemal svoj nazor (moze byt nespravny), ale v tom, ze tvoje posty su prilis dlhe a vyberas si casto temy, ktore su v threade len okrajove alebo priamo offtopic. Skus vzdy ked nieco napises to nasledne skratit o polovicu a lepsie si vyberat veci ku ktorym sa vyjadrujes.

K tvojej teme lacnej vystavby rodinnych domov. ja ti v podstate rozumiem. ty vidis dopyt po byvani, ktori sa snazia nase rychlokvasky developeri uspokojit predrazenoui a nekvalitnou ponukou. kedze poznas naklady na stavbu, tak mas pocit, ze jediny problem su pozemky. Ono je to v podstate o tom, preco sa ropne peniaze v Nigerii rozkradnu a v Norsku sa pouziju na zdravotnictvo, skolstvo a do fondu buducnosti. 

Proste, napriklad v Bratislave by sa skutocne mohol zmenit uzemny plan tak, aby sa okolite polia premenili na stavebne pozemky, nasledne by stat/mesto/zupa mohla podporit vystavbu infrastruktury (cesty, siete, cisticky) a z toho by vznikol ramec na zaklade ktoreho by sa uspokojil dopyt nizsej strednej triedy po byvani v dome a tak isto by to podporilo hospodarsky rast. Kludne keby to odfinancovali z tych 6mld ktore nas Ficova vlada obrala pri myte. Lenze taky plan by musel mat nejakeho lidra...

my tu mame primatora, realitneho maga, stavitela nosnych dopravnych systemov a vysutych zahrad a nadseneho bojovnika proti kasinam, co si myslis, kolko casu a energie zostalo na potreby obyvatelov mesta?
potom sme tu mali zupana - stavitela hokejovej areny
potom mame ministra uzemneho rozvoja, ktory riesi uz uplne ine biznisi ako nejaky uzemny rozvoj....

Aj tak by sa tvoj plan mohol uskutocnit len v niektorych lokalitach Slovenska, povedzme v 3-5, lebo v mensich mestach a na dedinach je lacnych pozemkov na stavbu dost.

edit: v principe je tvoja vizia v slovenskych podmienkach neuskutocnitelna


----------



## hurahura

Aan said:


> pochybujem ze sa jedna o 400EUR za 60 m2, vsak si to vydelte poctom poschodi a pridajte nanajvys nejake okolie panelaku mozno, tych 400EUR na byt bude tak mozno za nejakych 5-10 m2 na ktorych asi tazko niekto postavi dom, takze cela tato diskusia je absurdna, jedna sa o 400EUR na byt v panelaku s 8-12 poschodiami ktore zdielaju rovnaky pozemok


ano vlastne tak. mas pravdu nejde ani o tych 60m2


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> Kachle, uz si tu dost dlho, aby si mohol poznat moj nazor na tuto problematiku, ak ta to zaujima.
> 
> Nikto tu nepise o ziadnom perpetum mobile a situaciu v Irsku som tu opisal podrobne niekolkokrat - preco vlastne vznikla.
> 
> Nabuduce ta preto poprosim nereagovat na nieco, o com ty nemas zaujem zistit si viac a tym padom usetris sebe a mne svoj cas, ktory mozme obaja vyuzit inde.
> 
> 
> Zaujimave, ze vy mi tu kladiete stale tie iste otazky dookola, stale tu postujete svoje nazory, ktore ja vam stale vysvetlujem - co vy ignorujete, ale zaroven mi neustale vykrikujete, ze pisem o tom istom.
> 
> Predtym, ako nabuduce nieco napises, daj si teda tu namahu a pozri si starsie stranky v tomto threade.


milan ja vidim ten problem prave naopak. My ti vysvetlujeme ze sa mylis a pises polopravdy a nezmysel - co ty ignorujes a pises o tom istom :lol:

mozno sa mylim ja /alebo aj ostatni/ tak preto nechapem preco si este do svojho projektu lacnych rodinnych domov nepustil - ked tvrdis ze je to take lahke. Naozaj nemusis menit myslenie celho naroda "ekonomickych analfabetov a ignorantov". Ved predsa aby si spravil pilotny projekt dajme tomu 30 domov - na to nemusis menit nikoho myslenie. 
Pusti sa do toho a ak budes s nim super uspesny - vsetci pridu za tebou

Pozri si napriklad Presov. Pozemky su tam relativne lacne a dopyt po lacnom byvani je tam obrovsky. Skus to najprv tam napriklad, ked mas pocit ze v Bratislave by sa to nedalo


----------



## hurahura

*dnesny sok*

priatelia dnes som zostal v miernom soku. 
rozhodol som ze je mozno vhodny cas kupit byt. Uz dlhsie potrebujem jeden pre rodinne ucely. 
pozeram sa po 3i byte v lokalite medzi karadicovou a bajkalskou - prioritne 500bytov, kosicka, trencianska, mileticova, zahradnicka. 

Zobral som si zoznam co mi vyhodil vyhladavac - hladal som povodny stav - ziadne novostavby ani nadstavby (ceny medzi 110 - 140tis euro) a zacal som obvolavat. Islo prevazne o inzeraty uverejnene max 14 dni dozadu. 

Volam prvy - predany, Druhy - vazny zaujemca, zajtra sa ma rozhodnut, treti - predany. 
8 z 10 bytov boli predane ! do 14 dni od zverejnenia inzeratu. Tie dva boli v domoch na ktorych prave prebieha resp. sa začina nadstavba.... co normalny clovek nekupi. (btw . nechapem preco realitak vydaval prave sa zacinajucu nadstavbu ako vyhodu....)

Skoro som spadol z noh. Tesil som sa ze ako kupujuci budem moct konecne diktovat podmienky, cenu.... a hovno. situacia rovnaká ako doteraz.
Jeden typek z realitky mi hovoril, že od začiatku roka oni sami predali 50 bytov... čo minuly rok predali za pol roka. 

Čo sa tu zase deje na tom našom bratislavskom trhu?


----------



## Strummer

hurahura said:


> priatelia dnes som zostal v miernom soku.
> rozhodol som ze je mozno vhodny cas kupit byt. Uz dlhsie potrebujem jeden pre rodinne ucely.
> pozeram sa po 3i byte v lokalite medzi karadicovou a bajkalskou - prioritne 500bytov, kosicka, trencianska, mileticova, zahradnicka.
> 
> Zobral som si zoznam co mi vyhodil vyhladavac - hladal som povodny stav - ziadne novostavby ani nadstavby (ceny medzi 110 - 140tis euro) a zacal som obvolavat. Islo prevazne o inzeraty uverejnene max 14 dni dozadu.
> 
> Volam prvy - predany, Druhy - vazny zaujemca, zajtra sa ma rozhodnut, treti - predany.
> 8 z 10 bytov boli predane ! do 14 dni od zverejnenia inzeratu. Tie dva boli v domoch na ktorych prave prebieha resp. sa začina nadstavba.... co normalny clovek nekupi. (btw . nechapem preco realitak vydaval prave sa zacinajucu nadstavbu ako vyhodu....)
> 
> Skoro som spadol z noh. Tesil som sa ze ako kupujuci budem moct konecne diktovat podmienky, cenu.... a hovno. situacia rovnaká ako doteraz.
> Jeden typek z realitky mi hovoril, že od začiatku roka oni sami predali 50 bytov... čo minuly rok predali za pol roka.
> 
> Čo sa tu zase deje na tom našom bratislavskom trhu?


1. novi ludia dosli do veku ked zakladaju rodiny a musia byvat. toto este bude pokracovat, lebo aj ked 1976 a 1979 boli najsilnejsie rocniky, tak potom to islo postupne dole, nie prudko.

2 (a toto je dolezitejsie). dojem, ze ceny su na dne, a kriza sa pomaly zacala otacat a skonci. to samozrejme nie je pravda, ale to zistime zase az na jesen, kde skrachuje nejaka dalsia krajina alebo zase padnu akciove trhy.


----------



## peto!

^^
V ramci svojich casovych moznosti som pozrel jeden (hned prvy). 41m2 za 150.000 euro. Obyvacka ma 17m2. Zvonka dom vyzera velmi zle. (www.daft.ie/1509411)
Skor si ma presvedcil ze mam pravdu ja


----------



## zaq-

Pravdu???

Pozri si hypotekarnu splatku toho bytu - 436 euro/mesiac!!!

Minimalna mzda v irsku je vyse 1400 euro/mesiac.
Socialne davky v Irsku su 800 euro/mesiac + prispevok na byvanie.


Ved ten byt si moze dovolit kupit nezamestnany clovek!!!!

Ukaz mi byt v Bratislave, ktory si moze kupit nezamestnany, alebo aj zamestnany za priemernu mzdu, alebo dokonca clovek poberajuci nadpriemernu mzdu - kolko mu zostane po zaplateni hypoteky!!!

Este stale mi chces povedat, ze Braislava nie je megapredrazena?????


----------



## Creative

Zaq,tým si ale povedal že ceny v centre a širšom centre su nastavené správne. Samozrejme že na kamennom námestí si nebude kupovať byt nezamestnaný človek. Otázka sú okrajové lokality kde si viem predstavit cenu 1000,- EUR za meter


----------



## peto!

Pri 1% urokovej sadzbe je splatka 150.000 uveru na 30 rokov 482 euro.
Pri 5% urokovej sadzbe je splatka 150.000 uveru na 30 rokov 795 euro.

Stale by ma vsak zaujimal nejaky link na byt (alebo pre teba dom) ktory by bol v Dubline (do 5km od centra), pracujuci clovek by sa v nom nehambil byvat a jeho cena by bola ukazkou toho ze na Slovensku je bublina vecsia ako inde v Europe (napriklad v Irsku).


----------



## peto!

zaq- said:


> Znova ti opakujem, v tomto komplexe najdes 5 izbove domy od 199 000 euro.


Mne nestaci zopakovat, skus mi na ten 5izbovy dom, ktory nie je 100m2 mezonetovym bytom bez zahrady ukazat aj link.
Ja tam 5izbove domy za 199000 euro najst neviem:
http://www.myhome.ie/residential/dublin/property-for-sale-in-adamstown


----------



## Strummer

peto! said:


> jeho cena by bola ukazkou toho ze na Slovensku je bublina vecsia ako inde v Europe (napriklad v Irsku).


Ja sa vyjadrim len k tomuto... v Europe su krajiny, kde bublina nie je a nebola vobec (Nemecko, Rakusko...), takze takato formulacia je dost zavadzajuca. Uz len to, ze Slovensko porovnavame prave s Irskom svedci o chorej situacii, kedze prave Irsko bolo na cele realitneho bublinoveho sialenstva (spolu s UK, Spanielskom a pobaltskymi krajinami).


----------



## zaq-

peto! said:


> Stale by ma vsak zaujimal nejaky link na byt (alebo pre teba dom) ktory by bol v Dubline (do 5km od centra), pracujuci clovek by sa v nom nehambil byvat a jeho cena by bola ukazkou toho ze na Slovensku je bublina vecsia ako inde v Europe (napriklad v Irsku).






Nehnevaj sa, ale stale to nechapes, ze vzdialenost nehra az taku ulohu.

Tu mas link na byty v uplnom centre Dublinu, porovnatelne vzdialenostou s byvanim na Kamennom namesti, alebo priamo v Starom meste:

http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?...p]=1&search_type=sale&refine.x=71&refine.y=18

^^Pozri si aj dalsie strany na tej stranke.


Tu mas dom, 6.6 km od centra Dublinu - za 229 000 euro:
http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?search=1&s









^^V tej stvrti najdes domy uz od 170 000 euro.



Tu mas byt v jednej z najluxusnejsicj stvrti Dublinu, stvrti, porovnatelnej s Horskym Parkom, Palisadami, alebo Kolibou, cena bytu - 199 950 euro:http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?search=1&s










A tu mas dalsi byt, 2.7 km od centra, v najluxusnejsej a najdrahsej stvrti Dublinu, kde sa nachadzaju vsetky ambasady, 5 hviezdickove hotely a kde je ulica, na ktorej priemerna cena kazdeho domu je 58 milionov euro(aspon bola, pred krizou).
A tu mas 2-izbovy byt, v tejto stvrti, za 295 000 euro!
http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?search=1&s










Co vlastne chces, aky este dokaz?


----------



## zaq-

Dalsi 2-izbovy byt, Blackrock, jedna z najdrahsich a najlepsich stvrti Dublinu, cena-225 000 euro





























Dalsi byt, v tej istej stvrti - 2-izbovy, s dvoma balkonmi, zadarmo parkovacim miestom v podzemi, cena - 275 000 euro:












*A teraz mi ukaz ty, 2-izbove byty v Bratislave, v tych absolutne najdrahsich stvrtiach a musia byt navyse este 4X lacnejsie - v pomere k 4X slabsim slovenskym vyplatam.*

Fakt, ze Bratislava je oproti Dublinu iba zaspate provincne mesto niekde vo vychodnej Europe, bez akehokolvek zahranicneho vyznamu a s uplne minimalnym poctom turistov nebudem laskavo brat do uvahy.


----------



## zaq-

Strummer said:


> Ja sa vyjadrim len k tomuto... v Europe su krajiny, kde bublina nie je a nebola vobec (Nemecko, Rakusko...), takze takato formulacia je dost zavadzajuca. Uz len to, ze Slovensko porovnavame prave s Irskom svedci o chorej situacii, kedze prave Irsko bolo na cele realitneho bublinoveho sialenstva (spolu s UK, Spanielskom a pobaltskymi krajinami).



Velmi rozumny prispevok, Strummer :cheers:
Akurat by som chcel este dodat, ze si treba vsimnut aj kvalitu tych bytov a ich okolia, ktore som tu postol, dalej treba dodat fakt, ze ceny nehnutelnosti v Irsku stale klesaju, ale najma treba dodat fakt, *ze platy v Irsku su 4X vyssie, ako tie na Slovensku!*


A ak aj po tomto ide niekto tvrdit, ze v BA nie je megabublina, v tom pripade ja uz koncim debatu, pretoze tu sa uz koncia hranice zdraveho rozumu.


----------



## zaq-

peto! said:


> Mne nestaci zopakovat, skus mi na ten 5izbovy dom, ktory nie je 100m2 mezonetovym bytom bez zahrady ukazat aj link.
> Ja tam 5izbove domy za 199000 euro najst neviem:
> http://www.myhome.ie/residential/dublin/property-for-sale-in-adamstown


5-izbovy znamena v anglickom preklade 3-bedroom, kedze oni tam obyvaciu izbu a jedalen beru ako samozrejmost a standard a nezapocitavaju ich do celkoveho poctu izieb.

A znova ti opakujem, tie reklamy som predvcerom pocul v radii, ked najdem na ne odkaz, postnem ti ho tu.


----------



## peto!

^^
Tesim sa na link trojspalnoveho domu v tom projekte za 199000 euro.
:banana:


----------



## eminencia

zaq- said:


> *A teraz mi ukaz ty, 2-izbove byty v Bratislave, v tych absolutne najdrahsich stvrtiach a musia byt navyse este 4X lacnejsie - v pomere k 4X slabsim slovenskym vyplatam.*.


Tvoja porovnávacia metóda je úplne chorá, kým nebudeš poznať priemerný plat v týchto luxusných štvrtiach a v priemerný plat obdobných luxusných štvrtiach v Bratislave, tak len drístaš.


----------



## zaq-

peto! said:


> ^^
> Tesim sa na link trojspalnoveho domu v tom projekte za 199000 euro.
> :banana:



Tu mas link na trojspalnovy dom sice v inej stvrti, ale len kusok od tej opisovanej a s dvojnasobne blizsou vzdialenostou od centra, namiesto 17km, tentokrat iba 8.1km:
http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?search=1&s

Happy, now?


----------



## zaq-

eminencia said:


> Tvoja porovnávacia metóda je úplne chorá, kým nebudeš poznať priemerný plat v týchto luxusných štvrtiach a v priemerný plat obdobných luxusných štvrtiach v Bratislave, tak len drístaš.



Chory je maximalne tento tvoj post.
O akych platoch v luxusnych stvrtiach to splietas?

Si vobec normalny?

Plat beries do uvahy jedine v meste samotnom, o rozdelovani platov podla obytnych stvrti mesta som este v zivote nepocul.


----------



## R1S0

pravdu mas,na svk su neskutocne vysoke ceny.
pozeral som v okoli KE rodinny dom,30 rocne socik kocky do ktorych treba vrazit minimalne 100-150 000 eur na rekonstrukciu a pytaju za to 150-300 000 eur.... chore


----------



## Aan

100k za reko? vsak za 100k mam velky novy barak, to je trocha prehnane cislo, novy barak sa da aj za 50 postavit, takze davat za reko viac ako nejakych 10-30k je blbost


----------



## R1S0

novy barak za 50?
aky? 1+1? ani ten nie.
teda pokial neratas cisto svojpomocnu vystavbu+par kamaratov,co ti urobia elektriku ci vodu za par piv.

treba si uvedomit,ze tie stare domy musia ist uplne na tehlu a menit VSETKO+zateplenie+vykurovacia technika.


----------



## peto!

^^
To su dve zakladne premisy na tomto fore:
1) Byt za viac ako 50.000 euro je drahy lebo za 50.000 si predsa postavis dom
2) Byt za viac ako 50.000 euro je drahy lebo splatku vacsej sumy si z priemernej mzdy nemozes dovolit.
hno:


----------



## .spigor.

Inak na zarobky v Bratislave su tam byty asi jedny z najdrahsich v Europe. Ked porovnam podobne nehnutelnosti v Londyne a v Bratislave tak v BA su asi polovicne ceny i ked je to samozrejme tazke porovnavat. Platy su tu asi 4x vysssie, to znamena ze v BA pre priemerneho cloveka je tazsie kupit si nehnutelnost. Ceny ale urcuje dopyt a podla mna tak asi za rok bude po krize a dopyt bude znova postupne sa zvysovat. Z dlhodobeho hladiska je v BA velky dopyt po byvani a preto su ceny ake su.


----------



## quama

Zeby z toho nakoniec nebola 10 rocna kriza?


*Banky opäť preplatia celý byt*



> Niektoré banky znovu ponúkajú aj stopercentné hypotéky. Ich získanie však závisí od nehnuteľnosti.
> BRATISLAVA. Šanca, že dostanete v banke 100-percentnú hypotéku, je vyššia, ako bola pred rokom, keď naplno prepukla kríza.
> Niektoré banky začínajú zvoľňovať podmienky na hypotéky aj pre očakávania, že ceny nehnuteľností aspoň v niektorých lokalitách by už nemali padať. Pre banky to znižuje riziko, že v prípade realizácie záložného práva by predali nehnuteľnosť za nižšiu cenu, na akú ju pôvodne ocenili.


http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5274449/banky-opat-preplatia-cely-byt.html


----------



## default

podla mna najvacsi dopyt je po bytoch zadarmo :lol:


----------



## reaver

troch OT od predchadajucej diskusie , ale myslim ze existencia takychto spolocnosti je dosledok sucesnej realitnej bubliny . 

Trampoty so stavebnou firmou GREVA Investment
http://repka.blog.sme.sk/c/226725/Trampoty-so-stavebnou-firmou-GREVA-Investment.html

Ak niekto predáva lacné domy, je potrebné spozornieť
http://repka.blog.sme.sk/c/228941/Ak-niekto-predava-lacne-domy-je-potrebne-spozorniet.html


----------



## aquila

http://peniaze.pravda.sk/nesplacany...n-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A100526_141436_sk_phypo_p45

a bude hur


----------



## mircik

*Developeri sa chcú zbaviť „nechcených“ nehnuteľností. Ceny padli o pätinu.*

slabota, stale slabota.. niektorym projektom by nepomohlo ani znizenie ceny o 50 %...

Trh sa čistí. Začali sa výpredaje bytov



> Developeri pochopili, že ceny niektorých bytov sú nereálne a začali konať. Projekty ako Jégého alej, Eden park či Dúhová ulica pristúpili v posledných dňoch k 10- až 20- percentným zľavám.
> *
> Posledné „kúsky“*
> „Výrazné zľavy sme ponúkli na byty, ktoré svojimi dispozíciami odpovedali dopytu pred začiatkom krízy,“ hovorí Petra Kopecká, PR manažérka spoločnosti Finep, ktorá stojí za projektom Jégého alej. Bratislavský komplex láka kupujúcich 20-percentnými zľavami, v niektorých prípadoch sa ceny odlišujú aj o 50-tisíc eur. Kopecká však pripúšťa, že zväčša ide iba o veľkometrážne byty.


----------



## mircik

*Väčšina európskych trhov s bývaním je podľa agentúry nadhodnotená o 20 percent*

*
S&P: pozor na druhé kolo pádu cien bytov*



> Ceny bytov a domov v niektorých krajinách Európy môžu začať druhýkrát klesať od vrcholu spred troch rokov, pretože sú stále nadhodnotené. Tvrdí to čerstvá správa o trhu s bývaním v Európe od spoločnosti Standard & Poor´s.
> 
> „Korekcia, ktorá začala v roku 2008 mala krátke trvanie. Ak sa pozrieme napríklad na Veľkú Britániu, ceny opäť rastú v tomto roku. To je celkom pozoruhodné vzhľadom k len 20-percentnému poklesu oproti vrcholu, ale až 100-percentnému nárastu v období 2000 – 2007. Preto pochybujeme, že je takáto korekcia aj na ostatných európskych trhoch dostatočná a vymazala všetky excesy z predchádzajúcej bubliny,“ uviedol autor správy Jean-Michel Six pre Bloomberg TV.


u nas je ale urcite vsetko v poriadku, ceny dosiahli dno a ocakava sa zdravy rast, najlepsie na urovni 10 - 15 % rocne


----------



## R1S0

:lol::lol:
nebolo pred mesiacom-dvoma avizovane,ze ceny uz (asi 3x) dosiahli dno? :lol::lol:


----------



## hurahura

*typicky zly projekt*

myslim ze clanok nepotrebuje dalsi komentar

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/5-star-residence-v-centre.html


----------



## Qwert

hurahura said:


> myslim ze clanok nepotrebuje dalsi komentar
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/5-star-residence-v-centre.html


Myslím, že toto je taký typický projekt, byty v ktorom by na rozvinutom realitnom trhu boli predateľné zhruba za tých Milanovych 50 tisíc €. Samozrejme tie veľké.


----------



## aquila

mno pekne, ale najvacsi sok je ze to neni s pozemkom  to su srandisti 

ciste sialenstvo take neico urobit .. kupit byt bez pozemku ..


----------



## hurahura

*kremsky pravdivo o situacii v BA*

http://video.etrend.sk/video/etrend/peter-kremsky-o-teme-tyzdna-novostavby-site-horucou-ihlou.html


----------



## aquila

mircik said:


> *
> S&P: pozor na druhé kolo pádu cien bytov*
> 
> 
> 
> u nas je ale urcite vsetko v poriadku, ceny dosiahli dno a ocakava sa zdravy rast, najlepsie na urovni 10 - 15 % rocne


a u nas ? 

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/ceny-domov...px8-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A100621_134245_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## R1S0

hurahura said:


> myslim ze clanok nepotrebuje dalsi komentar
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/5-star-residence-v-centre.html


tak predvadzat byt v takom stave,ako naa fotkach....hoci aj holobyt...aspon steny natriem bielou,a nie ze su tam este stierky a vyspravky.... hno:hno::bash::bash:

typische slovakische diletantnische hno:

ale hlavne,ze mramoru do bludu a luxusny nazov :lol:
a prenajom za pozemok to je zlaty klinec :lol: by som sa necudoval,ak by tam nebol predany ani jeden byt.


----------



## hurahura

*Ceny nehnuteľností rastú. Kúpa sa ešte oplatí*

tak novy tyzden. novy clanok v hnonline. nabuduci tyzden bude zase o znizovani cien..... 

"Tento rok čakáme v Bratislave mierny rast cien, ku koncu roka medziročne okolo päť percent," odhadol analytik Slovenskej sporiteľne Michal Mušák. V ostatných regiónoch môže byť priemerný rast pomalší, doplnil. Predpokladá, že ceny nehnuteľností na bývanie už majú svoje dno za sebou. "Ak sa nestane nič nepredvídané, ako napríklad druhé kolo krízy," upozornil Mušák.

http://hnonline.sk/podniky/c1-44387390-ceny-nehnutelnosti-rastu-kupa-sa-este-oplati


----------



## clovek1

*SME: Analytici: Ceny bytov a domov výraznejšie neporastú*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5432802/analytici-ceny-bytov-a-domov-vyraznejsie-neporastu.html


----------



## aquila

http://prievidza.sme.sk/c/5435478/c...nizsie-za-dva-roky-makleri-radia-kupovat.html

makleri potrebuju nuuuutne provizie )


----------



## default

ze v prievidzi... este by mi museli zaplatit + dozivotnu rentu aby som tam siel zit.. ved tam skapal pes


----------



## clovek1

*HM: Kríza z počtu nových bytov neukrojila*

http://hnonline.sk/podniky/c1-44440510-kriza-z-poctu-novych-bytov-neukrojila


----------



## redfever

*Trh s bývaním v USA je znova na dne*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5437415/trh-s-byvanim-v-usa-je-znova-na-dne.html



> Včerajšie výsledky sú o to viac zarážajúce, že sa v takto zlom stave trh s bývaním nachádza i napriek ohromnému úsiliu, ktoré v minulých mesiacoch vyvinula americká vláda a centrálna banka.


----------



## zaq-

clovek1 said:


> http://hnonline.sk/podniky/c1-44440510-kriza-z-poctu-novych-bytov-neukrojila



Dolezity clanok. :yes:

Dajme si tu z neho tabulku:











V podstate je to dobra sprava pre kupujucich, ktora vesti dalsi velky tlak na znizovanie cien novostavieb.

To, kde je kupyschopna hranica nam ukazali ceny starsich bytov.
Drviva vacsina novostavieb, vdaka ich nekvalitnemu prevedeniu, neatraktivnemu vzhladu, nevyhovujucim dispoziaciam, alebo jednoducho predrazenym cenam, sa stali skor druhou volbou pre zaujemcu o kupu bytu.

A ponuka dokoncenych novostavieb stale rastie. :cheers:

Tu plati o predaji bytov presne to iste, co plati o predaji ojazdenych aut:
kazdy byt/auto si najde svojho kupcu. Je to vsetko iba otazka ceny.

Takze staci, ked ceny klesnu na kupyschopnu hranicu za tie lepsie byty a zaroven na financne zaujimavu hranicu pre tie ,,nevydarene'' byty.

A opakujem, to kde je ta kupyschopna hranica nam ukazali ceny starsich bytov.

Cim rychlejsie k tomuto prepadu dojde, tym lepsie pre ekonomiku.
Banky a developeri nemozu predsa tuto nezmyselnu patovu situaciu drzat donekonecna. :cheers:


----------



## default

Zdroj



> *Dovolenka na Maledivách ako bonus pri kúpe bytu
> *
> ...ako motiváciu sme pre našich klientov pripravili marketingovú akciu, aká tu zatiaľ ešte nebola – luxusnú dovolenku na Maledivách pre 2 osoby ako bonus - táto ponuka je platná pre kupujúcich, ktorí si kúpia byt 30.09.2010.
> V čase investície do nového bytu a jeho zariadenia si totiž málokto, najmä nie mladé rodiny, môže dovoliť ešte aj exotickú dovolenku. V prípade, že sa klient rozhodne pre náš projekt, nezaplatí za dovolenku v nadobúdacej cene bytu, ako to býva u konkurenčných novostavieb. Bonus vo forme dovolenky je výsledkom našich obchodných vzťahov v iných oblastiach trhu a klient ho od nás dostáva ako výraz vďaky za to, že si zvolil práve náš projekt.



Dovolenka na Maledivach pre dve osoby (trhova cena 3000 €) uplne zadarmo... HA HA HAAAAAAAAAA :lol:
Ano, a vsetci sme vcera spadli z jahody..
http://www.bytypegas.sk/blox/martincekova/oprojekte


----------



## default

Mimochodom znovu idiotske dispozicie... klasika: jedna dlha chodba, nasekane byty, slizovity koncept, obyvacka s tmavou kuchynou, okna len na jednu stranu (akurat do megakrizovatky Bajkalska-Prievozska). Chodte s tym uz niekam..


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

^^ dobre som sa pobavil. :lol:


----------



## zaq-

default said:


> Dovolenka na Maledivach pre dve osoby (trhova cena 3000 €) uplne zadarmo... HA HA HAAAAAAAAAA :lol:
> Ano, a vsetci sme vcera spadli z jahody..
> http://www.bytypegas.sk/blox/martincekova/oprojekte





Tak pri citani toho linku som skoro spadol z noh. Vyberam:


> Mestská časť Ružinov zažila v ostatných rokoch veľký rozmach. Do obľúbeného širšieho centra mesta nasmerovalo svoje kroky veľa rezidenčných developerov. *Našťastie pre Ružinov však dokázala samospráva zabrániť masovej zástavbe.* Každý projekt tu má svoje miesto i funkčný význam. Novostavby v tejto mestskej časti sa preto tešia pozornosti záujemcov o bývanie aj dnes, v čase zatiaľ stále stagnujúceho trhu s nehnuteľnosťami.




s pokracujucim clankom kvalita humoru neklesa, naopak, prudko stupa.
Ved uznajte sami:


> Moderná architektúra polyfunkčného objektu Ship House akoby hľadala inšpiráciu v krivkách námorných lodí. *Pätnásťposchodová štíhla budova s farebnou vzorkou na fasáde získala vďaka klinovitému pôdorysu na ladnosti*, takže objemom hmoty nenarúša harmóniu okolitej zástavby.


^^Priznam sa, ze takto by som nedokazal ten albansky kriklavy Pentagon ospravedlnit ani ja sam.


A tie ceny - to uz vobec nema ani vyznam sa nad niecim takym vzrusovat.


----------



## R1S0

default said:


> Mimochodom znovu idiotske dispozicie... klasika: jedna dlha chodba, nasekane byty, slizovity koncept, obyvacka s tmavou kuchynou, okna len na jednu stranu (akurat do megakrizovatky Bajkalska-Prievozska). Chodte s tym uz niekam..
> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/5292/balart.png


takze nie ship house,ale shit house :lol:


----------



## redfever

Toto vsetko co sledujeme je este stale len rany kapitalizmus. Pevne verim, ze tak do 5 rokov si predavajuci/investori uvedomia, ze toto nie je ziadna hra so slovami a klamat sa nevyplaca!! (presnejsie: klamananie a zavadzanie prestane byt tolerovana cesta k zisku)


----------



## figliar

Je fakt ze dispozicie su na houby ale ked sa clovek pozrie na okolie tak to zase az tak nevadi
Je to totiz absolutne nevhodne byvanie pre rodiny s detmi (ziadny volny priestor, zelen) a tak zrejme zamerom bude prilakat do projektu hlavne prachatych manazerov ktorych bude v BA v dobe krizy samozrejme len pribudat 

a este taka poznamka k tym balkonikom otocenym do krizovatky ... tam sa bude nadherne relaxovat


----------



## clovek1

*Ako vyskladniť ležiaky Developeri hľadajú spôsoby, ako predať byty. Ponúkajú už aj lízing. Novinka má svoje háčiky*

http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2010/cislo-27/ako-vyskladnit-leziaky.html


----------



## Strummer

Zaujimavy clanok k situacii v UK:

http://www.moneyweek.com/investments/property/british-house-prices-are-heading-for-a-double-dip-02807.aspx



> As if all this wasn't enough, the Financial Services Authority (FSA) is now getting to grips with the home loan market. And about time too. A staggering near-50% of the home loans doled out between 2007 and the start of 2010 "did not require proof of earnings," reports the FT this morning.
> 
> Even more worryingly, the watchdog also found that *46% of households who had taken a mortgage out between 2005 and 2008 "either had no money left or had a shortfall after mortgage payments and living costs were deducted from their income." *


myslim ze u nas je to dost podobne, co sa tyka tej zvyraznenej casti. fakt som zvedavy, aka bude situacia o 10 rokov, pri klesajucich (alebo minimalne nestupajucich) platoch.


----------



## redfever

Neda mi, aby som sem nedal moj oblubeny graf

http://www.irvinehousingblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/bubblesandmanias.jpg


----------



## clovek1

*Českých realitných developerov nepoučila ani kríza*

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/ceskych-re...fh7-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A100708_210110_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## hurahura

*Slováci majú najdrahšie hypotéky*










http://peniaze.pravda.sk/slovaci-ma...v-/sk_phypo.asp?c=A100715_061313_sk_phypo_p01


----------



## hurahura

*Predaj rodinných domov sa opäť rozbieha, tvrdia realitní makléri*

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/predaj-rod...p81-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A100715_075006_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## zaq-

^^Nezmysly.
Ak sa nerozbehne masova dostupna vystavba, spolu s dalsim masovym rozvojom dostupnych sluzieb, Slovensko v tom pripade caka vo velmi blizkej dobe taka kriza, aku si malokto dokaze vobec predstavit.

A potom ku klesnutiu cien nehnutelnosti na tu zdravu dostupnu hranicu dojde tak ci tak.

Vsetko toto je len tupym a nezmyselnym oddalovanim padu cien, ktore vsak bude mat o to vacsi vplyv na ten pad neskorsi.


----------



## aquila

ale milan, zase trepes hluposti .. koncom 90tych rokov na konci meciarovej vlady bola taka kriza o akej sa irom a zapadniarom ani nesniva .. 

20% nezamestnanost, realny prepad HDP, nemoznost si zobrat uveru, aj banky boli temer na kolenach a an tyzdnovom R+ konte boli uroky okolo 25% .. proste "raj" ..

takze opakujem, trepes .. toto comu hovoria "kriza" je prdlajz a nie kriza .. toto je len taky prd v krasnej bublinkovej vani ..


----------



## zaq-

*Pozeram @Aquila, ze tvoj vrucny a objektivny vztah k mojej osobe sa vobec nezmenil*

ale k tvojmu postu:

- vies @Aquila, vsetko zalezi na uhle pohladu.
V jednom sa vsak s tebou zhodnem - to, co je na svete najkatastrofalnejsou krizou od tej Velkej hospodarskej, tak to je na Slovensku permanentny stav uz od jeho vzniku.

Alebo skor - ten permanentny stav Slovenska je stale 10X horsi, ako je ta najhorsia hospodarska kriza na zapade.

Len ked sa zamyslim nad faktom, ze nezamestnany Slovaci sa v Irsku smeju a ziju si na socialke za 800 ero/mesiac + prispevky na byvanie a pochvaluju si tuto situaciu - ze nemusia robit a aj tak zarabaju viac ako priemerny Slovak, zatial co Iri uz otvorene pisu o ich dalsej masovej migracii za pracou(3/4 vsetkych zamestnanych Irov v stavebnictve planuje v najblizsich 2 rokoch emigrovat - posledny verejny prieskum)



Tak v tom druhom uhle pohladu sa nezhodneme.

Ty vidis totiz situaciu ako Bratislavcan,kde problemy s pracou nie su a zrejme ani nejake markantne nebudu, navyse pracujes uz 10 rokov v Rakusku + mas zrejme urcite vzdelanie, ktore ti vzdy zabezpeci pracu.


Ja vsak vidim tuto situaciu ako priemerny obcan jedeho z najchudobnejsich regionov Slovenska - Oravy, kde je minimalny priemysel a aj to iba za minimalne mzdy, ktore zarucuju ludom iba to najnevyhnutnejsie prezitie - za pomoci Boha, nakupov v Polsku a pomoci rodicov.

Navyse, co je v pripade Oravy velmi velmi podstatny fakt - za Meciara bolo tej prace viac, ako je dnes, ale najma za Meciara bolo kde ist pracovat a Orava hromadne cestovala za pracou do Ciech, Bratislavy, Polska, Nemecka, neskor Anglicka a Irska.
Bohuzial, dnes je prvykrat situacia, kde praca nie je nikde a nikde sa za nou neda vycestovat.

Plus, ceny dnes su 3X vyssie, ako boli za Meciara, avsak tuto situaciu stale dokaze kompenzovat vo velkom Polsko.


Na strane jednej, ludia si toto zasluzili, pretoze ta nenazranost, ktora sa tu objavila za posledne roky - tak to bolo nieco neopisatelne a prave tato nenazranost ma na tejto situacii svoj znacny podiel.

Na strane druhej, je mi tych ludi luto, najma tych, ktori su normalny, alebo by aspon mohli byt normalny, keby spolocenska a hospodarska situacia na Slovensku boli aspon trochu normalne.

Pretoze vychodisko z tejto situacie pri dnesnej vlade jednoducho neexistuje, pretoze dnesna vlada ekonomike jednoducho nechape.
Tak, ako ju nechapala ani ta predchadzajuca.


A to, co som ti popisal, ze sa deje na Orave - tak taka ista, alebo velmi podobna je situaca na celom Slovensku.

Slovensko sa pomaly meni na krajinu duchov - opustene obchody, opustene centra miest, kde nestretnes ani zivu nohu, restauracie zatvaraju uz o 8-9 hod. vecer, zufalstvo, nezamestnanost, ziadny prijem penazi, chudoba na urovni prezitia o vlastnu existenciu a beznadej.


A pricinou vsetkeho tohto je jednoducho obycajna slovenska mentalita
a vychodisko z tohto vsetkeho pri dnesnej politickej vrstve na Slovensku(koalicia alebo opozicia) jednoducho neexistuje.

Naopak, situacia sa zo dna na den stale a pravidelne zhorsuje.



Myslis teda @Aquila, ze stale trepem hluposti?
Skus niekedy opustit Bratislavu a ist sa pozriet, ako vyzera zvysok Slovenska.


----------



## NuSo

Mečiar bol pre túto krajinu tá najstrašnejšia porevolučná devastácia aká sa len dala predstaviť. Že mu na tie jeho kecy, mafiánske praktiky, korupciu, privatizáciu a rozkrádanie skočili babky demokratky v 92om a potom sa tu tá politická kreatúra držala 20 rokov, to ešte nejako prehryznem. Ale, že sa jeho vláda zastáva ešte aj dnes ? To snáď už nemyslíte vážne pre Boha :bash:. Len prosím, Milan, nech z toho nevznikne diskusia na 4 strany. To ja len tak na okraj :nuts:.


----------



## aquila

sem tam idem aj mimo bratislavy, a stale hovorim, ze toto je vsetko mozne len nie kriza .. s tym co sa dialo na prelome tisicrocia sa to neda ani len porovnavat, a je jednoc ci na slovensku, alebo rakusku ..


----------



## Amrafel

zaq- said:


> Slovensko sa pomaly meni na krajinu duchov - opustene obchody, opustene centra miest, kde nestretnes ani zivu nohu, restauracie zatvaraju uz o 8-9 hod. vecer, zufalstvo, nezamestnanost, ziadny prijem penazi, chudoba na urovni prezitia o vlastnu existenciu a beznadej.


to mi pripomína nejaké postapokalyptické obrazy alebo situáciu v Japonsku alebo Nemecku po vojne :lol:


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> ale k tvojmu postu:
> 
> 
> A to, co som ti popisal, ze sa deje na Orave - tak taka ista, alebo velmi podobna je situaca na celom Slovensku.
> 
> Slovensko sa pomaly meni na krajinu duchov - opustene obchody, opustene centra miest, kde nestretnes ani zivu nohu, restauracie zatvaraju uz o 8-9 hod. vecer, zufalstvo, nezamestnanost, ziadny prijem penazi, chudoba na urovni prezitia o vlastnu existenciu a beznadej.


sranda ze toto neplati v BB, ZV, v Kosiciach ani v Nitre ani v Trnave. Milan to plati len na Oravu ? Skus mozno ty sa niekedy prejst po slovensku a prestat sirit tento nezmysel.


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> sranda ze toto neplati v BB, ZV, v Kosiciach ani v Nitre ani v Trnave. Milan to plati len na Oravu ? Skus mozno ty sa niekedy prejst po slovensku a prestat sirit tento nezmysel.



Akoze to neplati?

Skus sa prejst po tychto mestach niekedy vecer, nie len cez pracovnu dobu.

Ved ale nakoniec - staci, ked sa vecer prejdes po Bratislave.
Po 10-11 hod vecer Bratislava pripomina mesto po nuclearnom vybuchu.

Skus sa radsej pozriet ty, ako vyzeraju podobne mesta a mestecka po svete - aspon tom civilizovanom, alebo ako vyzera zivot v mestach v okolitych krajinach.


----------



## clovek1

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5492136/s...ave-trikrat-viac-ako-v-nitrianskom-kraji.html


----------



## clovek1

*Česi čakajú na zľavy a berú si menej hypoték*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/cesi-cakaju-na-zlavy-a-beru-si-menej-hypotek.html


----------



## .spigor.

^^A na Slovensku na zľavy už nečakajú a berú si rekordne veľa hypoték.


----------



## mircik

.spigor. said:


> ^^A na Slovensku na zľavy už nečakajú a berú si rekordne veľa hypoték.


netreba verit vsetkej medialnej masazi, ktora sa dostane von. Ani v jednom z tych clankov o rekordnych poctoch pridelenych hypotek nie je spomenuty pomer ich ucelu - kolko percent z nich je vlastne len na rekonstrukcie, ci refinancovanie starych nevyhodnych hypotek (kedze su uroky historicky na minime).
.
nepredava sa o nic viac nez na zaciatku roka, a teraz, kedze je leto sa predava opet doslova prd...


----------



## hurahura

^^ hovorim zo svojej skusenosti. hladam 4i byt v sirsom centre. tie co maju rozumnu cenovku, dispoziciu su predane velmi rychlo. (niekedy naozaj za par dni). Stava sa mi ze na obhliadkach si podavame klucky s inymi zaujemcami. 
O moj byt, ktory bude napredaj uz prejavili zaujem 3 ludia, hoci nie je v ponuke ziadnej realitky. 
Moje kontakty v bankach naozaj hovoria o rekordoch v predaji hypotek. Samozrejme neviem presne ten ucel ako pises. 
Chcem len povedat ze "nepredava sa ani prd" nie je vobec pravda. 
Predpokladam ze stoja hlavne novostavby, ktore maju nezmyselne dispozicie (jak som sa v mnohych projektoch presvedcil) a stale aj nezmyselne ceny. 
Ale stare byty sa predavaju celkom slusne.


----------



## mircik

^^ ale ved jasne, predava sa, ale len to, co ma dobru cenu. Toto dookola omiela Razova uz rok, samozrejme s jedinym zamerom, aby sa predavajuci uvedomili a ceny zrealnili.
.
To sa vsak velmi nedeje, pokles cien sa nepochybne zastavil, ale k nejakemu dramatickemu oziveniu neprislo (ako sa snazia naznacit clanky o "rekordnych poctoch hypotek na byvanie za prvy polrok 2010" alebo o "prekonani predkrizoveho stavu v pridelovani hypotek).
.
Ty mas absolutne specificky segment, ktory hladas, takychto nehnutelnosti bolo, je a aj bude velmi limitne mnozstvo. Ja som kupoval pred pol rokom a vidim, ze obdobne ponuky za rozumne ceny uz nie su - opet len za prestrelene. Ale to neznamena, ze sa ozivil cely trh. Teraz sa len vyberaju hrozienka, pekne kusky za dobru cenu. Zvysok stoji.


----------



## JankoKE

Tak dnes si každý rozmyslí,na čo dá peniaze.Novostavby stoja a ja si nájdem do mesiaca stále niekoľko lístočkov v schránke " kúpim byt v tejto lokalite" a to bývam v 30ročnom paneláku.


----------



## Ajam27

v okoli mojho bytu je odhadom 50 nepredanych bytov v troch novych domoch (skanska vinyards a "rezidencia strelkova". Okrem toho "zakonzervovane" zaklady dvoch dalsich bytovych domov (Zlata noha) . A medzicasom sa zacali stavat dalsie tri (tramin, muskat a este nejaky vinic ;-)) . A skanska, ktora ma vo svojich troch domoch 35 nepredanych bytov podla svojej stranky pripravuje druhu fazu. Ja si len kladiem otazku, pre koho?


----------



## ivana_me

k tým rekordným hypotékam môžem niečo dodať z mojej skúsenosti - hypo teraz dajú hádam hocikomu. mne osobne bez akýchkoľvek problémov dajú hypo vo viacerých bankách (okrem unicredit) napriek tomu že som zamestnaná na dobu určitú, a zmluva mi končí o 2 a pol mesiaca (!!!). stačí iba ak mi zamestnávateľ potvrdí že so mnou potom plánuje zmluvu predlžiť, niekde netreba ani to, stačí že pracujem viac ako tri mesiace. a výška hypo? nie je problém aby 30 ročné splátky tvorili 60% mojej čistej mzdy. hno:


a na druhej strane mám pocit, že aspoň polovica inzerátov na nete sú umelo vytvorené bludy... už tri týždne obzerám ponuky, každý deň pribúdajú nové alebo sa aktualizujú staršie. ozvala som sa asi na 20 z nich do pár hodín od uverejnenia a? nebola som ani na jednej obhliadke pretože všetko bolo rezervované, predané, družstevné alebo fotky nepatrili k ponuke (?) a tým pádom už ponuka nevyzerala tak dobre.


----------



## mircik

^^ ivana ad hypoteky - pokial je to tak, ako pises, tak amen tma s celym BA realitnym trhom.. banky sa asi vazne nepoucili a potrebuju za kazdu cenu roztocit uverovu spiralu na plne gule nanovo... 
.
a k ponukam - ten jav, ktory popisujes je uplne "normalny" na BA trhu a bol tu vzdy - dokonca pocas boomu v ovela horsich extremoch. Ja som byt hladal 1,5 roka s tym, ze posledneho 3/4 roka som bol pripraveny dobru ponuku vyplatit cash.. Ale to je zakladny problem BA - tu je proste minimum dobrych bytov, lepsie povedane je tu minimum dobrych bytov na predaj.


----------



## zaq-

^^@mircik, trochu ta opravim - v Bratislave je dostatok kvalitnych bytov, ovsem nie za tie ceny, za ktore ich ponukaju.

Pretoze uz by naozaj bolo nacase, aby sa latka kvality byvania aspon trochu zdvihla a aby sa sa najlepsi byt na trhu prestal povazovat 2-izbovy byt v starej murovanej bytovke.

Trh jasne ukazuje, v akych cenovych relaciach je dopyt, avsak normalne, aspon trochu zivotu dostojne 3-4izbove byty maju este od tejto cenovej relacie neuveritelne daleko.


Tu treba len dodat tu zvratenost a idiotizmus slovenskeho podnikatelskeho sektora, ked vsetky vyspele krajiny v case krizy automaticky znizili ceny bytov v priemere takmer o polovicu, len slovenski neschopni developeri a podnikatelia, s ich neuveritelne hlupym chapanim ekonomiky, drzia tieto ceny stale na nedostupnej urovni.
Spolu s ich ceskymi protajskami. :bash:

Potom sa moze niekto cudovat, preco ekonomika na Slovensku nefunguje.


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> ^^@mircik, trochu ta opravim - v Bratislave je dostatok kvalitnych bytov, ovsem nie za tie ceny, za ktore ich ponukaju.
> 
> 
> 
> Potom sa moze niekto cudovat, preco ekonomika na Slovensku nefunguje.


zaq budem ti to opakovat znovu ze vobec nevies o com hovoris. 
v BA je velky nedostatok kvalitnych bytov. Ja chcem kupit 4i v dobrej lokalite (urcite casti BA I a BA II) a takychto bytov je strasne malo. Chodim z obhliadky na obhliadku a velka bieda. a to hovorim aj o bytoch co su absolutne predrazene. Proste riesim to polroka uz pomaly, videl som hadam 30 bytov na vlastne oci (dalsich hadam 50 vylucil po zaslani podorysu od majitela). No proste v tomto segmente velkometraznych 4i bytov je v ba bieda.


----------



## mircik

^^ s tymto uplne suhlasim, je jedno, za aku je byt cenu, vecsinou je to crap.. Teda ten, co sa dostane do ponuky. Akonahle je totiz byt co i len trochu lepsi, do beznej ponuky sa zvycajne ani nedostane. Preda sa v momente cez ine kanaly.
.
ja som mal vyslovene stastie, ze som kupoval vtedy, ked bol trh uplne zmrazeny.. Predavajuci aj realitaci boli zdeseni z toho, ze nikto nekupuje, len obzera. Do ponuky sa dostavali aj byty, ktore by sa tam bezne neobjavili. Ja som prisiel, videl, navrhol 10% dole z ceny a o tyzden uz sa robil prevod.


----------



## Ajam27

hurahura said:


> zaq budem ti to opakovat znovu ze vobec nevies o com hovoris.
> v BA je velky nedostatok kvalitnych bytov. Ja chcem kupit 4i v dobrej lokalite (urcite casti BA I a BA II) a takychto bytov je strasne malo. Chodim z obhliadky na obhliadku a velka bieda. a to hovorim aj o bytoch co su absolutne predrazene. Proste riesim to polroka uz pomaly, videl som hadam 30 bytov na vlastne oci (dalsich hadam 50 vylucil po zaslani podorysu od majitela). No proste v tomto segmente velkometraznych 4i bytov je v ba bieda.


Suhlas. Ja ani nenachadzam nic, kde by sa mi vobec chcelo ist na obhliadku. Chcem 4i v lokalite Nivy. Ale je to uplne zufale. Hoci, minuly ci predminuly tyzden som predsa len jeden byt isla pozriet. "novonadstavba" s terasou ... podorys ako vagon, orientacia takmer vylucne na sever, zatekajuca strecha ... a cena 234000 ojro. No nekup to :lol::lol:
Asi budem musiet zostat v mojom krasnom byte na okraji BA, lebo tento je fakt dobry, az na lokalitu :bash:


----------



## historik

^^ Nieto nad kvalitnú novostavbu. V Ba jednoducho dnes nie je v rámci novostavieb nič, čo by stálo za to kúpiť - buď z hľadiska ceny alebo kvality. A to tiež hovorím z vlastnej skúsenosti, kupoval som minulý rok, pričom pôvodný zámer bol novostavba - po niekoľkých prehliadkach a krutom vytriezvení sa pokorne klaniam "socialistickým fušerom" a bývam v budove postavenej za hlbokého socializmu v kvalite, o ktorej sa súčasným stavebným firmám v SR ani nesníva... bohužiaľ.


----------



## aquila

presne ... vid aj tento clanok ..

http://bydleni.idnes.cz/ozdoba-praz...bnosti.asp?c=A100818_203451_dum_osobnosti_rez

inak jedny z najpodarenejsich panelakov v centre su odborarske panelaky na moskovskej .. alebo posledne komunisticke "novostavby" na gajovej .. aj ked aj v modernych dobach sa miestami hecnu.. napriklad aj stavba na dunajskej pred ktorou je socho satinskeho ..


----------



## investorSK

*A*



ivana_me said:


> k tým rekordným hypotékam môžem niečo dodať z mojej skúsenosti - hypo teraz dajú hádam hocikomu. mne osobne bez akýchkoľvek problémov dajú hypo vo viacerých bankách (okrem unicredit) napriek tomu že som zamestnaná na dobu určitú, a zmluva mi končí o 2 a pol mesiaca (!!!). stačí iba ak mi zamestnávateľ potvrdí že so mnou potom plánuje zmluvu predlžiť, niekde netreba ani to, stačí že pracujem viac ako tri mesiace. a výška hypo? nie je problém aby 30 ročné splátky tvorili 60% mojej čistej mzdy. hno:
> 
> 
> a na druhej strane mám pocit, že aspoň polovica inzerátov na nete sú umelo vytvorené bludy... už tri týždne obzerám ponuky, každý deň pribúdajú nové alebo sa aktualizujú staršie. ozvala som sa asi na 20 z nich do pár hodín od uverejnenia a? nebola som ani na jednej obhliadke pretože všetko bolo rezervované, predané, družstevné alebo fotky nepatrili k ponuke (?) a tým pádom už ponuka nevyzerala tak dobre.


Otazka, uz si dostala hypoteku finalne? Lebo je jedna vec co ti povie teta v hypocentre a uplne druha vec je ako to posudi interne oddelenie. Mam vela znamych co isli kupovat na hypo, v kazdej banke im slubili HYPO a finalne? Ziadost o hypo zamietnuta. Takze az ked uvidis schvalenu ziadost o hypo mozme povedat ze banky sa nepoucili.:cheers:


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> zaq budem ti to opakovat znovu ze vobec nevies o com hovoris.
> v BA je velky nedostatok kvalitnych bytov. Ja chcem kupit 4i v dobrej lokalite (urcite casti BA I a BA II) a takychto bytov je strasne malo. Chodim z obhliadky na obhliadku a velka bieda. a to hovorim aj o bytoch co su absolutne predrazene. Proste riesim to polroka uz pomaly, videl som hadam 30 bytov na vlastne oci (dalsich hadam 50 vylucil po zaslani podorysu od majitela). No proste v tomto segmente velkometraznych 4i bytov je v ba bieda.



Fenomenalna logika!

Takze zli, zli stavbari nepostavili zufalemu Hurahura byt podla jeho vlastnych predstav, a to dokonca ani za niekolko poslednych storoci - kedze hladas iba v ,,urcitych'' castiach BAI a BAII, kde ta vystavba uz nejake tie obdobia dozadu prebehla.

A podla jeho vlastneho uvazovania to teda znamena, ze bytov je strasne malo.
Aj napriek tomu, ze si ich obzrel uz vyse 30 a dalsich 50 odmietol rovno po zaslani podorysov!

Neuveritelne!
Skandal!

Vies Hurahura,

ked si clovek nedokaze v jeho vybranej lokalite v centre mesta vybrat z 3 bytov, to znamena, ze bytov je nedostatok a tie 3 byty nemusia byt zrovna kvalitne,

ked si clovek v tej lokalite nedokaze vybrat z 20-tich bytov, to znaci, ze bytov je dostatok a on je jednoducho narocny,

ked si vsak clovek nedokaze v urcitej lokalite vybrat z 80-tich bytov, v tom pripade to znamena, ze bytov je vysoky prebytok a ten dotycny clovek je dusevne chory.(toto je prirovnanie, nemyslim to osobne na teba)

Napadla ta, inac, taka moznost, ze byt sa da aj prerobit, aby splnal tvoje vlastne predstavy?


----------



## investorSK

**



zaq- said:


> Fenomenalna logika!
> 
> Takze zli, zli stavbari nepostavili zufalemu Hurahura byt podla jeho vlastnych predstav, a to dokonca ani za niekolko poslednych storoci - kedze hladas iba v ,,urcitych'' castiach BAI a BAII, kde ta vystavba uz nejake tie obdobia dozadu prebehla.
> 
> A podla jeho vlastneho uvazovania to teda znamena, ze bytov je strasne malo.
> Aj napriek tomu, ze si ich obzrel uz vyse 30 a dalsich 50 odmietol rovno po zaslani podorysov!
> 
> Neuveritelne!
> Skandal!
> 
> Vies Hurahura,
> 
> ked si clovek nedokaze v jeho vybranej lokalite v centre mesta vybrat z 3 bytov, to znamena, ze bytov je nedostatok a tie 3 byty nemusia byt zrovna kvalitne,
> 
> ked si clovek v tej lokalite nedokaze vybrat z 20-tich bytov, to znaci, ze bytov je dostatok a on je jednoducho narocny,
> 
> ked si vsak clovek nedokaze v urcitej lokalite vybrat z 80-tich bytov, v tom pripade to znamena, ze bytov je vysoky prebytok a ten dotycny clovek je dusevne chory.(toto je prirovnanie, nemyslim to osobne na teba)
> 
> Napadla ta, inac, taka moznost, ze byt sa da aj prerobit, aby splnal tvoje vlastne predstavy?


Ku tej dusevnej chorobe ohladne toho ze clovek si ani z 80 bytov nevie vybrat pripajam moj nazor :

A teda ze naozaj modernej doby "standard" splnajucich bytov je naozaj nedostatok, a teda si viem predstavit ze po vyhodnoteni 80 ponuk clovek skonstatuje ze v ponuke nie je nic akceptovatelne.
Staci ze z ponuky si zacnes vyhadzovat nezateplne domy, nezrekonstruovane byty, novostavby z katastrofalnymi podorysmi a presvetlenim, novostavby s podradnou kvalitou alebo podradnymi materialmy, novostavby na miestach absolutne nevhodnych na byvanie atd... A z posledneho vyberu vypustis byty ktore nemaju kuchynu v samostatnej izbe s oknom a myslim ze ti ostane v ponuke 0.
Vsetko sa dobre sa rozchyta na zaciatku predaja. 

A myslienka ze niekto je dusevne chory zato ze je narocny klient je, nuz to nech uz posudi kazdy sam. Byt je draha zalezitost a vacsinou ked v nom chce kupujuci aj byvat je aj patricne narocny. Casi kedy si clovek pozrel 5 ponuk a kupil aby aspon nieco mal su uz davno prec  :banana:


----------



## kaxno

Dam maly OT, ale myslim z sa hodi aj sem.
U nas sa fakt nestavaju "luxusne" nehnutelnosti.
Takto podla mna vypada luxusny byt: http://www.soprovich.com/home1897.html (myslim ze sa bude pacit aj Milanovi), hlavne tie kupelne su jedna basen.
Inak ked is kliknete na "Luxury Sales" najdete aj ine vystavne kusky, aj za ine vystavne ceny


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> Fenomenalna logika!
> 
> Takze zli, zli stavbari nepostavili zufalemu Hurahura byt podla jeho vlastnych predstav, a to dokonca ani za niekolko poslednych storoci - kedze hladas iba v ,,urcitych'' castiach BAI a BAII, kde ta vystavba uz nejake tie obdobia dozadu prebehla.
> 
> A podla jeho vlastneho uvazovania to teda znamena, ze bytov je strasne malo.
> Aj napriek tomu, ze si ich obzrel uz vyse 30 a dalsich 50 odmietol rovno po zaslani podorysov!
> 
> Neuveritelne!
> Skandal!
> 
> Vies Hurahura,
> 
> ked si clovek nedokaze v jeho vybranej lokalite v centre mesta vybrat z 3 bytov, to znamena, ze bytov je nedostatok a tie 3 byty nemusia byt zrovna kvalitne,
> 
> ked si clovek v tej lokalite nedokaze vybrat z 20-tich bytov, to znaci, ze bytov je dostatok a on je jednoducho narocny,
> 
> ked si vsak clovek nedokaze v urcitej lokalite vybrat z 80-tich bytov, v tom pripade to znamena, ze bytov je vysoky prebytok a ten dotycny clovek je dusevne chory.(toto je prirovnanie, nemyslim to osobne na teba)
> 
> Napadla ta, inac, taka moznost, ze byt sa da aj prerobit, aby splnal tvoje vlastne predstavy?


pocuj zaq odhliadnuc od blbosti co pises tak je tvoj hlavny problem ze si ani nepamatas o com pises

reagoval som na ten tvoj vyrok 

*@mircik, trochu ta opravim - v Bratislave je dostatok kvalitnych bytov*

naco som ja reagoval ze nie, nie je dost kvalitnych bytov v urcitom segmente
a ty teraz hovoris ze si neviem vybrat *hoci je bytov dostatok. *

Neviem ci len ja vidim ten rozdiel v teme (ty urcite asi nie)

*DOSTATOK KVALITNÝCH BYTOV - DOSTATOK BYTOV*

Proste nevies o com hovoris znovu lebo nepoznas realnu situaciu v BA. 4i je proste malo. Ked si zadas len najzakladnejsie kriteria ze chces vytah, balkon a tichu ulicu, maly pocet bytov v dome - uz sa ti vyber radikalne zmensi. A teraz uz nastupuju dalsie osobne kriteria a preferencie ako dispozicie, okolie, kvalita stavby... 

Na byvanie ma kazdy ine kriteria. Nemienim tu rozoberat tie moje. Kazdopadne nie je to moj prvy byt a nie je len pre mna a nepotrebujem ho mat do mesiaca. Mozno tam budem zit uz do smrti. Ty ako clovek co furt zije sam bez rodiny v nejakej cudzine kde je robotnik a nevie kedy sa vrati domov na slovensko asi narocny na svoje byvanie nie si. 
V jegeho aleji je 560 bytov ked si nevyberiem ani jeden z nich som dusevne chory lebo som si nevybral z 560 bytov ? ci v com spočiva ta tvoja logika? Mas nejaky presny limit kolko max bytov ma clovek vidiet a musiet si vybrat aby nebol dusevne chory ? Ci o com mal byt tvoj prispevok?

ked tak Zaq reaguj k veci a pamataj si o com sa bavime.

PS: priecky v byte preburas ale niektore veci fakt neprerobis (okolie, susedia...)


----------



## R1S0

zaq- said:


> ked si clovek nedokaze v jeho vybranej lokalite v centre mesta vybrat z 3 bytov, to znamena, ze bytov je nedostatok a tie 3 byty nemusia byt zrovna kvalitne,
> 
> ked si clovek v tej lokalite nedokaze vybrat z 20-tich bytov, to znaci, ze bytov je dostatok a on je jednoducho narocny,
> 
> ked si vsak clovek nedokaze v urcitej lokalite vybrat z 80-tich bytov, v tom pripade to znamena, ze bytov je vysoky prebytok a ten dotycny clovek je dusevne chory.(toto je prirovnanie, nemyslim to osobne na teba)


Fenomenalna logika!

alebo to znamena,ze projekty su na pikacu,a maximalizuju zisk na ukor kvality.(tu je ten tvoj prebytok)

ale od vsevedka zaqa sa iny komentar ani neocakava.


----------



## historik

kaxno said:


> Dam maly OT, ale myslim z sa hodi aj sem.
> U nas sa fakt nestavaju "luxusne" nehnutelnosti.
> Takto podla mna vypada luxusny byt: http://www.soprovich.com/home1897.html (myslim ze sa bude pacit aj Milanovi), hlavne tie kupelne su jedna basen.
> Inak ked is kliknete na "Luxury Sales" najdete aj ine vystavne kusky, aj za ine vystavne ceny


100%-ný súhlas - u nás sa s niečím podobným dá porovnať snáď iba palác Motešických, no fotografie interiérov nie sú verejné a byty boli predané dávno pred ukončením prác. Snáď pre predstavu - v bytoch sú okrem schodov i vákuové výťahy. Len výhľad je samozrejme horší...


----------



## zaq-

hurahura said:


> pocuj zaq odhliadnuc od blbosti co pises tak je tvoj hlavny problem ze si ani nepamatas o com pises
> 
> reagoval som na ten tvoj vyrok
> 
> *@mircik, trochu ta opravim - v Bratislave je dostatok kvalitnych bytov*
> 
> naco som ja reagoval ze nie, nie je dost kvalitnych bytov v urcitom segmente
> a ty teraz hovoris ze si neviem vybrat *hoci je bytov dostatok. *
> 
> Neviem ci len ja vidim ten rozdiel v teme (ty urcite asi nie)
> 
> *DOSTATOK KVALITNÝCH BYTOV - DOSTATOK BYTOV*
> 
> Proste nevies o com hovoris znovu lebo nepoznas realnu situaciu v BA. 4i je proste malo.


Podla tejto internetovej stranky:http://www.topreality.sk/index.php?..._od=0&vymera_do=0&n_search=search&page=estate
je v BA I momentalne na predaj *332* 4-izbovych bytov a v BA II *572* 4-izbovych bytov.

Teraz, co sa tyka ich* kvality*.
Ked si vezmem do uvahy, ze ide o uplne centrum, alebo jeho najblizsie okolie, ktore su prakticky uz nejaku tu dobu zastavane a tato vystavba, v tychto castiach, prebiehala uz od nejakeho toho storocia dozadu, v tom pripade som stale fascinovany tvojimi poziadavkami, ktore su, ako si ty sam napisal, tieto: 


> Ked si zadas len najzakladnejsie kriteria ze chces *vytah, balkon a tichu ulicu, maly pocet bytov v dome* - uz sa ti vyber radikalne zmensi. A teraz uz nastupuju dalsie osobne kriteria a preferencie ako dispozicie, okolie, kvalita stavby...


Vies, Hurahura, tieto tvoje poziadavky su takmer nesplnitelne nielen v Bratislave, ale aj v Prahe, Viedni, Londyne, Parizi a ostatnych starych mestach.
Ak si ty nedokazes jednoducho uvedomit, ze v dome z 18.storocia sa s vytahom a balkonmi nejako specialne asi nepocitalo, ak si taktiez nedokazes uvedomit, ze pocet bytov, v tichych ulickach, je v *priamom centre* znacne obmedzeny,
alebo ak si nedokazes uvedomit, ze cim mensi je bytovy dom(jedna z tvojich hlavnych poziadaviek), tym je zaroven mensia potreba vytahu v nom, 
v tom pripade mi je velmi zahadny postup tvojho uvazovania a logiky a zaroven sa priznam, ze len s najvacsou namahou sa snazim pochopit tvoje ocakavania od kvalitneho bytu v centre.

Uz len jednoducho preto, pretoze tie tvoje ocakavania su v priamom kontraste s predpokladanymi kriteriami bytov v centre a jeho najblizsom okoli, alebo skor, doslova sa navzajom vylucuju.
Aj ked samozrejme, maly pocet bytov, ktore splnaju tvoje poziadavky, sa samozrejme urcite najdu.

A len tak zo srandy, skus si tieto tvoje poziadavky aplikovat na nejaky byt v centre Londyna, ktore je niekolkokrat vacsie ako cela Bratislava, kolko takychto ponuk ti vybehne.
Len aby si nezostal prekvapeny, ked ich bude este menej, ako je v Bratislave.
Pretoze keby som prisiel do Londyna a zadal by som tvoje poziadavky, doplnene napr. garazou, v tom pripade by bolo velmi pravdepodobne, ze sa na mna pozru ako na navstevnika z inej planety.



> * Ty ako clovek co furt zije sam bez rodiny v nejakej cudzine kde je robotnik a nevie kedy sa vrati domov na slovensko asi narocny na svoje byvanie nie si.*


:applause: Fascinujuca veta, naozaj ti za nu dakujem. :cheers:
Krajsie si sa, ako Slovak, ani nemohol opisat.
Este stale sa mi niekto cuduje, preco opisujem Slovakov ako tupy zaostaly zakomplexovany narod, ktory nenavidi pracu, pohrda nou a prave preto nikdy nic nedosiahne?

Vies Hurahura, ty aj ja pracujeme oficialne presne na tych istych poziciach, rozdiel medzi nami je v tom, ze ja o sebe tvrdim, ze som obkladac a podla toho sa aj spravam, pokial ty, osobne, sa hras na niekoho doleziteho, kupujes si stare ojazdene auto (pretoze na nove nemas), ktore je urcene pre uplne inu spolocensku triedu, ako si ty, a chvalis sa s nim, nechavas si gelovat vlasy za niekolko sto euro a zaroven sa pozeras na ostatnych zvrchu, najma na tych manualne pracujucich, aj ked ti manualne pracujuci zarabaju nasobok toho, co zarabas ty a mozu si toho vo svojich zivotoch ovela viac dovolit.
A to nielen na zapade, ale aj na Slovensku.

Ale chapem, ze ty si Slovak, takze ti tento tvoj nazor a zivotny styl nejdem brat, ani vyhovarat. 






> PS: priecky v byte preburas ale niektore veci fakt neprerobis (okolie, susedia...)


Dalsia katastrofalna rana pre moju jednoduchu logiku - kedze si v tom svojom predchadzajucom prispevku doslova a dopismena napisal, ze vyse 50 bytov si rovno odmietol, len na zaklade podorysov dispozicii.
Alebo si dokazal, cez tie podorysy, nejakym sposobom urcit aj okolie tych bytov a zaroven odhadnut psychicke profily ich susedov?


----------



## hurahura

zaq musi ***... ja o voze ty o koze....
situaciu v bratislave, dokonca ani ulice v bratislave nepoznas (porovnavat BAII s londynom, viednou...) ?
nepoznas ani historiu bratislavy, pretoze bytov ktorych vystavba prebiehala par storoci dozadu..... ? je v BA I naozaj asi len zopar. v BA II ani jeden. 
tolko k vecnej casti.

Inak len tliachas a klames a utocis na ludi co vobec nepoznas. Tak ako sa vyjadrujes k projektom v Bratislave ktoru nepoznas tak si tu vymyslas klamstva o mne, hoci ma vobec nepoznas. 

Spamataj sa. 

Ja len hladam byt pre seba, moje dve deti, moju zenu ktora pracuje doma a nech je na tichej ulici, blizkosti nech ma park a dobre zazemie. Nech to je v dome kde nie je vela bytov. A idealne nech su tam stabilizovany susedia - rodiny s detmi. 4i s balkonom 100mplus. 
Neviem kde je zmienka o luxuse.


----------



## mircik

*Luxusné byty hlásia návrat na trh*


> Aj keď sa luxusné rezidencie ako Eurovea či Tri veže trápia s predajom bytov ešte aj niekoľko mesiacov po otvorení, na trh prichádzajú ďalšie projekty. Až 193 bytov podobného charakteru chce v bratislavských Vinohradoch postaviť spoločnosť Z&T. "Budú to byty vyššieho štandardu pre luxusnejšiu klientelu,“ povedal pre HN Jozef Janovič, projektový manažér Z&T. Pred dokončením sú však v Bratislave aj ďalšie stavby.





> *Aj za 700-tisíc eur*
> Luxusné byty čakajú na otvorenie aj na Dunajskej ulici. "V projekte Tatra Grand Residence ostáva v ponuke osem z celkového počtu 16 bytov,“ hovorí Miloš Sušarský, riaditeľ Tatra Residence. Stavba, ktorá má byť podľa Sušarského dokončená asi o desať mesiacov, láme rekordy v cenách bytov. Podľa dostupného cenníka si totiž za štvorizbový byt s rozlohou 173 štvorcových metrov zaplatíte bezmála 700-tisíc eur. O zľavách pritom predajca vôbec neuvažuje. "Ceny boli nastavené už vzhľadom na situáciu po vypuknutí krízy na realitnom trhu,“ konštatuje Sušarský.





> *River Park zdražuje *
> Kupujúcich čaká aj River Park. "Zostáva nám predať 25 percent,“ hovorí Pavel Pelikán, výkonný riaditeľ J&T Real Estate. Kým všade okolo ceny bytov klesajú, projekt pri Dunaji hlási opak. "V septembri budeme ceny bytov dvíhať o ďalších päť percent,“ prezrádza Pelikán a krok odôvodňuje zvyšujúcim sa záujmom. Najlacnejší voľný byt dnes v tejto rezidencii kúpite za necelých 230-tisíc eur. Jedná sa pritom o holobyt. "Klient si na svoje náklady dokončuje nášľapné vrstvy podláh, kúpeľne, interiérové dvere aj kuchynskú linku,“ vysvetľuje Pelikán.


omg tak toto je sprava dna... V BA v najblizsich rokoch vlastne nikto nebude chciet vhodne byvanie v strednom segmente za roumnu cenu, ale len luxusne krabice od nasich luxusnych developerov.. Tento trh skonci vo vaznych srackach, pokial aspon niekto nedostane rozum. Umelo drzat cenovu hladinu sa neda donekonecna...


----------



## default

Sentiment sa jednoznacne zlepsuje, takze sa to da pochopit. Ktovie co fundament.


----------



## R1S0

Tatra Grand Residence - dalsia katastrofa.
to sa asi na trhu predbiehaju,kto navrhne deb*lnejsie dispozicie za vyssie ceny.....


----------



## Nerte

mircik said:


> *Luxusné byty hlásia návrat na trh*
> 
> omg tak toto je sprava dna... V BA v najblizsich rokoch vlastne nikto nebude chciet vhodne byvanie v strednom segmente za roumnu cenu, ale len luxusne krabice od nasich luxusnych developerov.. Tento trh skonci vo vaznych srackach, pokial aspon niekto nedostane rozum. Umelo drzat cenovu hladinu sa neda donekonecna...


Milujem to stale dookola obmielane "luxusne". Stale je vsetko luxus a nadstandard... KDE?!?!

Vcera som rozmyslal nad tym, co by sm postavil, keby som bol developer. Aby to bolo konecne ine a aby to ludia (unaveni bratislavskou ponukou) kupovali. Preco niekto nepostavi napr. nejaky obytny komplex, kde budu mat ludia v strede "dvor" s vlastnym malym bazenom? Kazda mini-komunita ludi (co ja viem - 36 rodin) by mala vo vnutri stvorcoveho/obdlznikoveho, max. 3-podlazneho obytneho komplexu super pekne spraveny dvor plny zelene s lehatkami a bazenom a kludne aj ihriskom. Alebo by mohlo byt takychto komplexov viac a boli by poprepajane nejakymi chodbami a kazdy dvor by mal nieco ine, niekde detske ihrisko, niekde bazen, niekde park, niekde sportove veci typu beach volleyball, stoly tenis, bedmingtonove ihrisko... proste veci, ktore nerusia ludi, lebo vo vnutri by sa to dost ozyvalo  preto nie napr. basket... samozrejme ze by to bolo navrhnute tak, aby boli z vnutra len chodby (take balkonove, kde by mali ludia dvere do bytu) a ludia by mali okna smerom von. A to nehovorim o tom, ze tieto "dvory" by mohli byt hore zasklenne a mohlo by tam byt funkcne vsetko spomenute 365 dni v roku... samozrejme len pre obyvatelov, cudzi by sa tam nedostali.

Viem ze som nevymyslel nic nove a hovorim len velmi zhruba co ma napada, ale taketo nieco si ja osobne predstavujem ako nadstandard. Nie obycajny byt s balkonom 1x3 metre... a neviem, ci by to bolo realne az take narocne (financne) zrealizovat, ved mensi bazen (len vyslovene pre par ludi na cvachtanie a chillovanie) ma dnes hocikdo za domom...


----------



## clovek1

Nerte said:


> Milujem to stale dookola obmielane "luxusne". Stale je vsetko luxus a nadstandard... KDE?!?!
> 
> Vcera som rozmyslal nad tym, co by sm postavil, keby som bol developer. Aby to bolo konecne ine a aby to ludia (unaveni bratislavskou ponukou) kupovali. Preco niekto nepostavi napr. nejaky obytny komplex, kde budu mat ludia v strede "dvor" s vlastnym malym bazenom? Kazda mini-komunita ludi (co ja viem - 36 rodin) by mala vo vnutri stvorcoveho/obdlznikoveho, max. 3-podlazneho obytneho komplexu super pekne spraveny dvor plny zelene s lehatkami a bazenom a kludne aj ihriskom. Alebo by mohlo byt takychto komplexov viac a boli by poprepajane nejakymi chodbami a kazdy dvor by mal nieco ine, niekde detske ihrisko, niekde bazen, niekde park, niekde sportove veci typu beach volleyball, stoly tenis, bedmingtonove ihrisko... proste veci, ktore nerusia ludi, lebo vo vnutri by sa to dost ozyvalo  preto nie napr. basket... samozrejme ze by to bolo navrhnute tak, aby boli z vnutra len chodby (take balkonove, kde by mali ludia dvere do bytu) a ludia by mali okna smerom von. A to nehovorim o tom, ze tieto "dvory" by mohli byt hore zasklenne a mohlo by tam byt funkcne vsetko spomenute 365 dni v roku... samozrejme len pre obyvatelov, cudzi by sa tam nedostali.
> 
> Viem ze som nevymyslel nic nove a hovorim len velmi zhruba co ma napada, ale taketo nieco si ja osobne predstavujem ako nadstandard. Nie obycajny byt s balkonom 1x3 metre... a neviem, ci by to bolo realne az take narocne (financne) zrealizovat, ved mensi bazen (len vyslovene pre par ludi na cvachtanie a chillovanie) ma dnes hocikdo za domom...


obavam sa, ze toto by malokto v BA zaplatil. tie prevadzkove naklady by boli asi o dost vyssie ako pri beznom byvani.
a ti, co by na to mali, radsej pojdu plavat niekam na jazero alebo do plavarne, do hotela. ostatne tiez pojdu hrat niekam, kde radi hravaju ...


----------



## aquila

ked to ide vo viedni, a vyjde to menej ako nase "luxusne" projekty, kde drbnu plastove okna a parapety, shitne polske vypinace .. tak preco nie ..

vo viedni je normalna vystavba s drevohlinikovymi oknami.. tie mala naposledy v BA gloria a rozadol ..


----------



## Nerte

clovek1 said:


> obavam sa, ze toto by malokto v BA zaplatil. tie prevadzkove naklady by boli asi o dost vyssie ako pri beznom byvani.
> a ti, co by na to mali, radsej pojdu plavat niekam na jazero alebo do plavarne, do hotela. ostatne tiez pojdu hrat niekam, kde radi hravaju ...


Neviem, ci by boli naklady na prevadzku nejakeho maleho bazena (nieco rychle vygooglene podobne tomuto http://www.ptpoolcare.com/images/swimming-pool_4.jpg ) rozpocitane na 40 domacnosti nejake extra drahe. Ludia latia ine palky za ovela vacsie kraviny... ked moze v troch veziach fungovat fitko, preco by nemhol inde bazen? Nechapem preco vravis, ze _"ti, co by na to mali, radsej pojdu plavat niekam na jazero alebo do plavarne..."_ praveze uplne naopak. Radsej sa predsa budem kupat vo vlastnom a nie niekde na Drazdiaku "ako chudobny sedlak" (v zmysle ze ti co na to maju takto rozmyslaju).

Ja som presvedceny, ze nieco taketo by vobec nebol problem postavit (hovorim, postavit maly bazen nie je ziadna velka palka pri takychto projektoch) a ani predat, samozrejme s tym, ze by tam neboli byty za ceny ako v Prison Parku.

Ach jaj, mat tak par sto milionov € tak uz stavam...


----------



## aquila

bazen neni hrozna vec.. vsak ten mas za cca 20 tisic aj doma postaveny.. a to mas uz aj kryty bazen s protiprudom ..


----------



## kaxno

Ja by som si pod luxusnou novostabou predstavoval dom so super vyhladom, s poctom bytov na poschodi tak 1/2, garazami, slusnym upravenym pozemkom, garanciou intimity, sukromia, cistoty, poriadku. Pristup do bytu sukromnym vytahom (z vytahu rovno do predsiene). Budova by kludne mohla mat aj bazen, minimalne naklady na prevadzku (solarne kolektory, lepsie ako standardne zateplenie, lepsie ako standardne okna), kvalitne materialy ci uz v interieri/exterieri. V pdstate toho ani nechcem tak moc


----------



## R1S0

jeden taky projekt je v centre KE.tusim ze jeden byt na podlazie,vytah priamo do bytu,bazen na prizemi.....akurat vyhlad to ma obmedzeny.....
inak udrzba toho,co spominal nerte nieje o nic vyssia,ako bezna udrzba uz hotovych veci.... ved aku udrzbu potrebuje nejaka sportova plocha ci ihrisko? pozametat ci pokosit travu.a co sa tyka bazena...ako bolo spomenute,ved to by mohlo ist z bytoveho fondu....
inak celkom dobry projekt by to bol,avsak to by musel robit niekto s napadom,a nie architekt,ktory chce za co najmenej roboty najviac penazi a vsetko sa podoba ako vajce vajcu...


----------



## redfever

*Sprava z krajiny, kde to vsetko zacalo*

USA ohrožují další krize, prudce se propadl trh s nemovitostmi

Zeby kriza este neskocila:nuts:


----------



## R1S0

bolo otazkou casu,kedy sa ich enormne zavisly zivot na hypotekach,pozickach atd zruti.skoda,ze to ma dopad na cely svet...


----------



## historik

Problém je to, že v Ba sa za luxus považuje to, čo sa nedávno postavilo, má to viac ako 100m2 a je to v centre mesta. Bohužiaľ to je omyl. Luxus je slovo, ktoré sa používa v oblasti nehnuteľností v úplne iných súvislostiach.


----------



## mircik

*Za tri mesiace nepredalo až 51 projektov v hlavnom meste ani jeden byt.*

*Byty nechceme, trh je na kolenách*


> Stovky voľných bytov, nepredajné projekty a vysoké ceny spôsobili, že predaj nových nehnuteľností stál od apríla do júna na mieste. Desiatky projektov dokonca nepredalo byt celé mesiace. „Stagnácia trhu stále pretrváva a ani v súčasnosti sa nedá hovoriť o zavládnutí optimizmu v realitnom odvetví,“ konštatuje Milan Hric z realitnej kancelárie Century 21 Slovakia.





> „V dnešnej dobe, keď človek nevie, kedy stratí prácu, byt nekúpim. Určite nie za takéto ceny,“ zamýšľa sa čitateľ Ján, ktorý pracuje v Bratislave. Podobný pesimizmus, ktorý ovládol celý realitný trh, dokazuje aj aktuálna analýza realitnej kancelárie Lexxus. Kým za prvé tri mesiace bolo v Bratislave voľných 4 719 nových bytov, od apríla do júna ich počet klesol len o 107. Ponuku pritom rozšíril len jeden nový projekt. A podobná situácia je aj v ostatných mestách. „Trend z minulého porovnateľného obdobia sa opakuje,“ vysvetľuje Michal Zajíček, konzultant realitnej kancelárie Lexxus. Podľa jeho slov mohlo od kúpy bytu odrádzať aj blížiace sa dovolenkové obdobie.
> 
> Príčin, prečo sa byty nepredávali, je však viacero. „Ľudia čakali na väčšie hromadné zľavy jednotlivých projektov. Tie síce prišli, ale nie v takej miere, ako očakávali,“ odhaduje Boris Škoda, partner Galérie novostavieb.


neviem ako vy, ale ja som uplne sokovany, neschopny slova, kto by toto bol kedy povedal? Ved o novostavby je *vzdy enormny zaujem a ich ceny nikdy neklesaju!* :nuts:


----------



## nikopol

Ja sa kludne aj stavim ze oni tie ceny neznizia - realitaci budu radsej cakat aj roky kym to nejaky sialenec kupi namiesto toho aby zacali konecne davat realne ceny za tie novostavby ktorych kvalita je na urovni Mogadisa.


----------



## Strummer

ale znizia... vacsina developerov ma uvery, ktore bude treba splatit. staci dalsi pad americkych / svetovych trhov a banky si velmi rychlo rozmyslia, ci chcu aspon nejaku navratnost uverov alebo nic.


----------



## KLEPETO

mircik said:


> *Byty nechceme, trh je na kolenách*
> 
> 
> 
> neviem ako vy, ale ja som uplne sokovany, neschopny slova, kto by toto bol kedy povedal? Ved o novostavby je *vzdy enormny zaujem a ich ceny nikdy neklesaju!* :nuts:


No, keď som si dnes ráno otvoril HN a prečítal toto, tak som tiež neveril vlastným očiam. Taká facka z rána na prebratie. Kto si to len dovolil písať takéto nepravdy a polopravdy. Kto to má len takú odvahu očierňovať náš prekvitajúci realitný trh, kde pre veľký záujem sú už avizované nárasty cien v novostavbách. Tststs....:nuts::lol:


----------



## hurahura

*Vienna Gate hrozí konkurz*

http://hnonline.sk/firmyafinancie/c1-46701430-vienna-gate-hrozi-konkurz

posledny odstavec hovori za všetko....

"Najpredávanejší“ v Bratislave 
Hlavným dôvodom, prečo sa Vienna Gate stále topí v problémoch, je mizivý predaj. Kým v marci bolo podľa štatistík realitnej kancelárie Lexxus z 296 bytov a apartmánov voľných 121, dnes vedenie spoločnosti udáva to isté číslo. "Z celkového počtu bytov a apartmánov máme voľných na predaj 30 bytov a 91 apartmánov,“ hovorí v stanovisku developer.

Napriek tomuto rozporu spoločnosť tvrdí, že predaj je "veľmi pozitívny“ a zaraďuje sa k najlepším v našom hlavnom meste. "Od začiatku reštrukturalizácie, čo je asi deväť mesiacov, sa nám podarilo predať vyše 60 bytov a apartmánov,“ tvrdia vo Vienna Gate 1.

Príliš drahý 
"Projekt bol veľmi neprofesionálne nastavený a realizovaný. Nastavenie vysokých predajných cien, zlý výber lokality, ako aj veľké rozmery bytov, ktoré projektu len priťažili, hovoria za všetko. Komplexu by pomohlo len veľmi dramatické zníženie cien,“ hovorí človek blízky projektu, ktorí si neželal byť menovaný. Spoločnosť však od októbra minulého roka ceny neupravovala a cena za štvorcový meter sa pohybuje na úrovni 1 500 eur . Znižovať ceny pritom v Petržalke neplánujú.* "Zlacňovanie bytov a apartmánov spoločnosť nepredpokladá,“ konštatujú v stanovisku.
*


----------



## nikopol

Ked neznizi, tak nepreda. Jednoduche.


----------



## redfever

Zeby sa naplnili rady z pred roka dvoch, ze treba pockat a nekupovat hned "vlastne" byvanie??


----------



## Strummer

Pre mna existuje jedine kriterium, podla ktoreho sa pozeram na projekty: ci a ako zlepsuju kvalitu zivota obyvatelov mesta. A bohuzial absolutna vacsina veci, postavenych v poslednych 10 rokoch (okrem zopar vynimok ako Eurovea) robi presny opak.

A co sa tyka rezidencnych vyskoviek, tak myslim ze Vienna Gate (krach), Manhattan (mega epic fail) a Tri Veze (exkluzivny shit) jasne ukazali, ako to s tymto segmentom v Bratislave vyzera. Tak vazne neviem, aky zmysel maju taketo studie budov, ktore sa nikdy nepostavia, pretoze o ne jednoducho nie je a ani nebude zaujem, a aj keby bol, nie je realna kupna sila hno:


----------



## Prievan

to Strummer: nemyslim ze by chyba bola vyska tych budov. To skor nedotiahnutos projektov a odflaknutost prac na nich spolu s premerstenymi cennami. Predsa nikto neda za garsonku 75000 Eur nech uz je v nizko podlaznej bytovke alebo vo vyskovke


----------



## zaq-

^^Prievan, rozdiel medzi nizkopodlaznou vystavbou a vyskovkou je, mimo inych veci, aj v tom, ze naklady na vystavbu vyskovky su vyssie v priemere o 50%, oproti nizkopodlaznym projektom.


----------



## Prievan

To je asi vcelku dost mozne, neviem posudit nie som stavebnik.


----------



## MordarGrunn

zaq- said:


> Ako male deti, ktorym sa ukazu pekne farebne obrazky... hno:


zaq, tymto ukazujes svoju miniaturnu mozgovu kapacitu ked sa ti nepaci projekt od takeho architekta akou je Zaha Hadid.. nezavid prosimta, tam si zostan byvat v tej tvojej vysnivanej sope... 
stavim sa o co chces, ze ak by bol tento projekt v inom meste, co ja viem napr. v londyne, tak by si sa rozplyval ze jaky je super.. ale akonahle je to v bratislave, uz je to fuj, uz sme chuji, uz sme deti, ktorym sa ukazu farebne obrazky.. 

podla mna je to velmi pekny projekt, a ked uz tu nemame nic cim by sme mohli na prvy pohlad zaujat (eiffelovka, big ben, burj dubai) ak neratam novy most, tak toto moze byt prave taky projekt... ale jedine ak by sa postavil cely. najidealnejsie by bolo, aby najprv postavili tu najvyssiu budovu + zrekonstruovali teplaren a pristavali k nej tie 3 mechure ci co to je, a potom hned (mozno pocas dokoncovania prvej casti) by zacali stavat zvysok.. 

inac vie niekto aspon odhadnut vysku tej najvyssej budovy?


----------



## zaq-

MordarGrunn said:


> zaq, tymto ukazujes svoju miniaturnu mozgovu kapacitu ked sa ti nepaci projekt od takeho architekta akou je Zaha Hadid...
> ...stavim sa o co chces, ze ak by bol tento projekt v inom meste, co ja viem napr. v londyne, tak by si sa rozplyval ze jaky je super...


:| Neprotirecis si tuna, tak trosicka?

Najskor prehlasis, ze sa mi ten projekt nepaci a vzapati na to povies, ze keby bol ten projekt inde, tak sa nad nim rozplyvam.

A to vsetko napises na moju *velmi miernu reakciu*, ked som povedal, ze sa tu radujete ako male deti nad peknymi obrazkami.


*Velmi miernu reakciu* inac preto, pretoze velmi rad by som ja videl vase reakcie, keby som otvoril tuna thread o Namestove, postol tam tento, akoze pripravovany projekt na Oravskej priehrade:









a vzapati by desat dalsich Namestovcanov sa zacalo rozplyvat nad tym, ako tento projekt bude na tej nasej Oravkej priehrade skvele vyzerat.


Co si myslis, ako by ste na to reagovali?


----------



## MordarGrunn

nie neprotirecim si, lebo si tu moju vetu vytiahol z kontextu. skus si to precitat lepsie. skratene ti to poviem takto: kedze to ma byt v bratislave tak sa ti to nepaci, ak by to bolo napr. v londyne tak by sa ti to pacilo.. chapes? 

ehm, toto je trochu prehnane nie? davat sem vizualizacie letiska v hong kongu a hovorit nieco o namestove.. ak by si sem dal len vizualizaciu toho terminalu, tj. tej casti dole na obrazku, tak by som povedal, ze fajn, namestovcania budu mat krasny projekt (ak by to bola napr. administrativa).. a nemam dovod hovorit preco to je otrasne.. 
takze na tvojom mieste by som lepsie vyberal vizualizacie projektov ak chces robit prirovania.. lebo prirovnavat hongongske letisko a zonu chalupkovu, je trochu odveci..


----------



## Strummer

MordarGrunn said:


> skratene ti to poviem takto: kedze to ma byt v bratislave tak sa ti to nepaci, ak by to bolo napr. v londyne tak by sa ti to pacilo.. chapes?


Ja asi nechapem. V Londyne je na taketo projekty vhodny kontext, dopyt, aj kupna sila a uz ich tam existuju desiatky. V Bratislave nie, taketo veci sem nepatria, a ziadne z nich sa nikdy realne nepostavi. Cize milanov pristup je uplne logicky.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Ja asi nechapem. V Londyne je na taketo projekty vhodny kontext, dopyt, aj kupna sila a uz ich tam existuju desiatky. V Bratislave nie, taketo veci sem nepatria, a ziadne z nich sa nikdy realne nepostavi. Cize milanov pristup je uplne logicky.


Samozrejme, že to má logiku, kúpna sila, dopyt, vhodný kontext a ďalšie. Ale tieto predpoklady si musí zhodnotiť investor a ak ich ignoruje a postaví to čo je prezentované a bude neúspešné ako iné výškové projekty je čisto len jeho a len jeho problém. Nikto do toho nevráža štátne prostriedky. 
A Zaq svojim konštatovaním znova nesklamal svojou "pozitívnou reakciou" ako ho tu dobre všetci poznáme.:rant:


----------



## Janci1982

Ze Vas to bavi reagovat a hadat sa s nim.....

Pekna vizoska...snad realita bude velmi podobna....


----------



## Strummer

KLEPETO said:


> a ak ich ignoruje a postaví to čo je prezentované a bude neúspešné ako iné výškové projekty je čisto len jeho a len jeho problém.


Omyl. Je to problem nas, obyvatelov Bratislavy, ktori zijeme v prostredi tvorenym na jednej strane prazdnym Obydickom a na druhej strane obrovskymi prazdnymi plochami zarastajucimi burinou takmer v centre mesta (cela zona Twin City, Chalupkova, Klingerka a okolie, plus dalsich x po celom meste - Slovany, Residence Tower atd...). A preto ma tak rozculuje, ked sa prezentuju podobne haluze ako je ta studia vyssie. Pretoze to su veci, ktore maju znicujuci dopad na kvalitu zivota Bratislavy.


----------



## santiago calatrava

Strummer said:


> Omyl. Je to problem nas, obyvatelov Bratislavy, ktori zijeme v prostredi tvorenym na jednej strane prazdnym Obydickom a na druhej strane obrovskymi prazdnymi plochami zarastajucimi burinou takmer v centre mesta (cela zona Twin City, Chalupkova, Klingerka a okolie, plus dalsich x po celom meste - Slovany, Residence Tower atd...). A preto ma tak rozculuje, ked sa prezentuju podobne haluze ako je ta studia vyssie. Pretoze to su veci, ktore maju znicujuci dopad na kvalitu zivota Bratislavy.


:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Amrafel

tak čo, ideme sa pochváliť aj na svetové fórum?  Alebo počkáme ešte na bližšie info?


----------



## zaq-

Strummer said:


> Omyl. Je to problem nas, obyvatelov Bratislavy, ktori zijeme v prostredi tvorenym na jednej strane prazdnym Obydickom a na druhej strane obrovskymi prazdnymi plochami zarastajucimi burinou takmer v centre mesta (cela zona Twin City, Chalupkova, Klingerka a okolie, plus dalsich x po celom meste - Slovany, Residence Tower atd...). A preto ma tak rozculuje, ked sa prezentuju podobne haluze ako je ta studia vyssie. Pretoze to su veci, ktore maju znicujuci dopad na kvalitu zivota Bratislavy.



:yes: kay:

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## marish

Amrafel said:


> tak čo, ideme sa pochváliť aj na svetové fórum?  Alebo počkáme ešte na bližšie info?


podme zatial iba na irske potrollovat. :naughty:


----------



## historik

MordarGrunn said:


> a prave o to ide, a je jedno ci je to vyskovka alebo nie.. ak je cena nezmysel tak to nekupi nikto.
> 
> ak sa chalupkova zastavia nezmyselne predrazenymi 4-5 poschodovymi bytmi tak to aj tak nikto nekupi..
> 
> druha vec je ale tak, ze vyskovka moze zkazit panoramu co sa aj v pripade mnoho budov deje, pretoze su zle umiestnene..


V takom 5-podlažnom objekte s kopou zelene v centre mesta by som byt kúpil za veľa peňazí. V tej výškovke - i keď je to nádhera - určite nie.


----------



## MordarGrunn

historik said:


> A kde berieš istotu, že v tých mrakodrapoch bude dostupné bývanie, to by ma skutočne zaujímalo - ak si myslíš, že bude za ceny pre mladomanželské rodiny, tak si zrelý na prefrontálnu lobotómiu :lol:


Na co som zraly laskavo nechaj na mna, ja sa do tvojej rektoskopie, ktoru mas tak rad, tiez nestaram....

a nikde istotu neberiem a nikde netvrdim ze to bude pre mladomanzelske rodiny. pre mladomanzelske rodiny maju byt urcene komplexi ako Slnecnice a podobne, toto ma byt byvanie pre ludi co chcu byvat v centre a mozu si za to priplatit. je na investoroch a budu si musiet oni urcit ci budu "frajeri" a daju horibilne sumy alebo sa to pokusia aspon nejak predat. ak budu uvazovat normalne tak tie ceny daju dole, ak nie tak zbankrotuju.. 
ak tam postavia 4-5 poschodove budky, tak tie ceny budu sialene, to si pis.. inac by sa im nevratila suma za pozemky... rozmyslaj hlavou...
cim budu mat menej metrov stvorcovych tym vyssie ceny budu.. cim viac metrov stvorcovych tym nizsie ceny budu moct byt (nevravim ze budu, ale ze mozu byt, a ak budu uvazovat normalne tak aj budu nizsie ako za 4-5 poschodove budovy)



> V takom 5-podlažnom objekte s kopou zelene v centre mesta by som byt kúpil za veľa peňazí. V tej výškovke - i keď je to nádhera - určite nie.


no iste, nahradzat realnu prirodu nejakou sadovou zelenou, tj. 5 stromov a trava kde budu srat psy... par minut do kopca mas kilometre lesov, ked sa ti nechce trepat do kopca tak sa autom dovezies az priamo do sadu janka krala.. ale iste je lepsie si realnu prirodu vynahradzovat tou parodiou na parky co predvadzaju nasi investori.. a obzvlast na pozemku 1000€/m2 bude ta zelen isto excelentna, priam prales...


----------



## historik

^^
Nič si nepochopil, ako obvykle. Ja patrím medzi tých, ktorí si to môžu dovoliť, mám rád mestské bývanie a v Bratislave žijem od narodenia. V podobnej masovke by som však nikdy nebýval - preber sa konečne, toto nie je New York, ale malé mesto ktoré nemá ani 500 000 obyvateľov (a i z toho takmer tretina žije v Petržalke). Pozri sa okolo seba:

Tri veže - predané v čase najväčšieho stavebného boomu špekulantom z realitami, počas krízy šli dole ceny a ani za tie - už vcelku primerané - sa tie byty nepredávajú; teraz po tej afére s fasádou sa ani nepredajú
Obydick/Manhattan - predaných 0-5 bytov
Trinity - postaví sa jedna veža a koniec
Vienna Gate - krach a nepredajnosť ani za nízke ceny
Twin City - ani sa nezačalo stavať
Centrál - zredukované na kosť, nebyť Orange, nezačne sa stavať

Ty si fakt myslíš, že keď sem príde nejaká Penta, hodí na trh 200-300 bytové masovky (nech akokoľvek šik) za 2000+ €/m2, že sa ľudia o to potrhajú? Ty si fakt naivný. Nehovoriac o tom, že podobný projekt zastaví akúkoľvek rozumnú výstavbu v centre BA, pretože po jeho fiasku sa dlhé roky nikto nič väčšie stavať neodváži.

Ak si si mimochodom náhodou nevšimol, na Slovensku chýba stredná vrstva, ktorá by bola cieľovou skupinou takého projektu. Buď na to ľudia nemajú a sú radi že majú 30-ročné hypotéky na staré panelákové byty, alebo chcu "rodinný dom" v satelite pri Bratislave (lebo netušia, do čoho idú), alebo sú dostatočne bohatí na to, aby si kúpili luxusný byt, vilu či rodinný dom v centre Ba a neriešili desiatky susedov.

A ešte posledná poznámka - kríza zďaleka neskončila, a mám oprávnené obavy, že po páde Grécka (tipujem budúci rok) pôjde dolu viacero krajín EU (minimálne PIGS) - a čo potom bude s Eurom, to vie možno iba Soros.

Takže si pokojne snívaj ďalej, ja mám scifi tiež veľmi rád :lol:. A nemysli si, ja som za podobné stavby všetkými desiatimi - ale nie teraz a nie v Bratislave. Na to si bude musieť toto malé mesto ešte generáciu, možno i dve počkať.


----------



## MordarGrunn

No ocividne si ty nic nepochopil a este ti aj chyba rozum... 
Kedze penta ten pozemok kupila je logicke ZE TAM CHCE STAVAT! A ak postavi nizke domy tak budu tak sakrametsky drahe ze si to nekupi nikto!!!! Dalsia vec je ta, ze je to ICH pozemok a ked chcu nech si tam postavia aj desat kilometrov vysoky dom s milion a pol bytmi s cenou 5000€/m2, to je cisto ich vec a NIKTO ta nenuti si tam ten byt kupovat. Ak si tam byt nikto nekupi tak oni pridu o peniaze, oni zbankrotuju, oni si budu hladat najlacnejsie garzonky. 

Kedy konecne zacnete uvazovat realne a zabudnete na ten morky sen o lacnom a dostupnom byvani v nizkych domcekoch s kopou zelene v centre mesta na pozemku 1000€/m2????

Napriklad ja osobne by som si byt na culenovej kupil a to hovorim i cez to vsetko ze byvam v rovnakej lokalite a nebyva sa mi vobec zle. Za to ze ty sa bojis vysok a argumentujes ze TY by si si nikdy nekupil byt v masovke, neznamena to ze to tak musi byt u kazdeho. A preco sakra masovka? Ocividne si vzivote nikdy nebol v kvalitnom vyskovom dome. Nemyslim tym bratislavske vyskove domy, ale zahranicne. Napr. dubai, tam sa byva vo vyskach a tie domy niesu precpane, samozrejme okrem tych lacnych pre pristahovalcov.

Tie tvoje prognozy a statistiky si nechaj, chyba stredna vrstva. Iste... je samozrejme vela ludi ktory su uplne dole, ale v bratislave je omnoho vacsia stredna vrstva ako inde na slovensku a prave tato stredna vrstva sa bije o akykolvek byt. Za to ze nejaky idiotsky investor nastavi ceny tak, ze nikto mu byt v projekte nekupi to nie je chyba obyvatelstva! To je chyba idiotskeho investora. Ak by ceny uz sucasnych volnych projektov klesli tak by sa tie byty predali. Lenze to by investorom nevyhovovalo takze tak nespravia lebo by sli pod cenu a to nechcu. U nas je najvacsi problem hlavne to rozmyslanie investorov, hrnu sa za ziskom a myslia si ze cim vyssie ceny tym vacsi zisk, ale to tak davno neplati. 

Padne grecko a cely svet s nim blablabla.. ja vestim ze zajtra vyhlasi papua nova guinea vojnu USA a z marsu k nam pridu mimozemstania.. rovnaka nepodlozena domienka.. 

Nechapem preco ty a tebe podobni na tomto fore nedokazete pochopit ze ked niekto vlastni drahy pozemok, nikdy tam nepostavi nic, co by mu nevratilo sumu co vlozil do pozemku, do vystavby a este mu to neprinieslo aspon trochu zisku. A obzvlast pri skupine akou je penta. Alebo si myslis ze sa penta bude hrat na dobrovolnicku organizaciu "Darujme bratislave lacne byty?" a ponuknu ti byt za 500€/m2?? Zobud sa! Ak chces lacne, resp dostupne byvat, jedina moznost je kupit si vlastny pozemok a postavit si rodinny dom, alebo hladat byvanie v dome ktory stoji uz od cias dedka matuzalema alebo hladat byvanie v novostavbach niekde po okrajoch BA. 

U nas nie je ani tak problem s dopytom ale s tym ze tie pozemky a reality su PREDRAZENE! A ako chces donutit suromnu spolocnost aby isla pod cenu? Nijak. Jedina moznost je aby do toho vlozil peniaze stat a potom to zaplatime vsetci a zvysok slovenska nam vyhlasi vojnu.. 

Preco radsej neiniciujes nejaky projekt lacneho byvania na okraji BA? Preco neiniciujes postavenie suburbu v BA? Ked to ide inde vo svete preco by nemohlo ist v BA? Jaaaj lebo paan je labuznik a chcel by byvat meter od zamestnania, od SND, od stareho mesta na pozemku 1000€/m2 s bytom za 500€m/2, chce aby mu hojnost zelene v okoli davala kazdorocne aspon skromnu urodu napr. jablk, ceresni a mozno aj nejakeho exostickeho ovocia. Svoje deticky by si rad vencil na hektaroch luk s pozadim hluku dopravy a aby si mohol pozdravit spolubyvajucich v najblizsom dome, musel by si pouzit telefon alebo auto. To by sa ti pacilo? Len si zabudol ze aj investor ma svoj sen. Po tom co kupil pozemok by na nom aj rad nieco postavil a zarobil, lenze vdaka tvojmu snu sa mu to isto nepodari takze?


----------



## zaq-

Mordar, nehnevaj sa, ale pouzivas argumenty 10-rocneho rozmaznaneho dietata, ktoremu nechcu dat jeho oblubenu hracku. hno:

Uvedom si, ze cena pozemku je dobrovolna suma, ktoru sa sukromna spolocnost Penta rozhodla zaplatit na zaklade ich nespravneho odhadu vyvoja realitneho trhu.
*Nikto ich nenutil* dat za pozemok 1 000euro/m2.
Keby zan tolko nedali, dalsi sialenec by sa mozno nenasiel a cena by tym padom rozhodne musela ist dolu.

Penta spravila nespravne rozhodnutie a takych nespravnych rozhodnuti, na ktorych firmy prerobia, sa kazdy den uskutocnuju po celom svete miliony.

Penta utrzi teda stratu.
No big deal, pre taku firmu, ako je Penta, pokial sa tu stratu nerozhodnu dalej navysit vystavbou tych megapredrazenych masoviek, po ktorych uz nie je v Bratislave dopyt.

A ak ten dopyt este nejaky je, v tom pripade ho bohate dokazu uspokojit uz postavene projekty - Tri Veze, VG, Obydick a dalsie.

Mordar, ty mi pripominas slovenskych podnikatelov - ty si myslis, ze trh sa prisposobi tebe.
Neprisposobi.
trh je trh, ma svoje vlastne pravidla a vlastny dopyt, ktory vyplyva z potrieb ludi a z velkosti trhu.

Keby sa Penta rozhodla postavit na tom pozemku napr. vystavbu rod. domov, tie domy by pri dnesnych abnormalne vysokych cenach RD v BA dokazala vypredat za pol dna.
pretoze by tych zopar bohatych zakaznikov na tie domy pravdepodobne nasla.
Akurat by jej ta vystavba nepriniesla ich vysnivany zisk.

Keby sa Penta rozhodla uskutocnit vystavbu malopodlaznych bytov - zakaznikov, aj ked menej solventnych ako pri RD, by potrebovala ovela viac.
Tu uz je realne riziko, ci by ich vobec tolko nasla.

Ak sa vsak Penta pusti do tej vystavby masoviek - v tom pripade riskuje take fiasko, ktore moze tu firmu doslova polozit.

Co je pre nu teda vyhodnejsie:
- mala strata
- malicky zisk
- ziadna strata, zidny zisk
- alebo obrovska strata?

A to, ze *ty* mas zaujem o toto masove byvanie, tak tento fakt nepouzivaj ako argument.
Si este mlady a tvoje predstavy byvania sa odlisuju od predstav byvania 30 a viac rocnych.
Avsak, nie su to teenageri, ktori si kupuju byty, ale prave ti 30-rocny.

A len kvoli splneniu tvojho sna a zaroven sna Penty, oni do toho byvania nepojdu.
Ich predstavy su niekde uplne inde. 
Tak isto, ako Penta nepojde do tohto vysoko stratoveho projektu, iba kvoli naplnenym snom zopar teenagerov v Bratislave. 

Penta svojimi vyhlaseniami momentalne iba mapuje situaciu na trhu.
A ta odozva jej dava jednoznacne najavo, ze o ten projekt nie je zaujem a ze je tym padom financne nenavratny.


----------



## MordarGrunn

Prepac ale preco ma nazivas teenegerom? To uz kde sme ze podla avataru vie niekto odhadnut vek. 
Ja uz svoj vlastny byt mam, dokonca od danej lokality na culenovej vzdialeny sotva 300metrov. A ked moze historik pouzivat argument ze on by v masovke nikdy nebyval, tak ja tiez mozem pouzit argument ze ja by som byval.

Dalej sa o tom bavit nemienim, je to zbytocna debata lebo ja neustupim ani vy neustupite a v dalsich argumentoch by sme sa uz len opakovali... 

Ja som argumenty povedal, za nimi si stojim, uvidime ako to nakoniec dopadne. Ja budem fandit navrhu sucastneho riesenia. Vy si fandite rodinnym domom uprostred mesta. To je vasa vec, za par rokov uvidime kto mal pravdu..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

MordarGrunn mas uplnu pravdu ale je to beznadejne, internetove fora su plne socialistickych narohospodarov, ktori maju patent na znalost trhu a myslia si, ze mozu rozhodovat o tom, co kde treba alebo netreba postavit... Viac bytov pri rovnakom dopyte zakonite vzdy musi znamenat nizsiu cenu, aj ked sa to neprejavi ihned a narazovo, lebo developery nechcu predavat "podcenu", dlhodobo to tak urcite plati. Takze vasa starost o to aby sa byty rozpredali je fakt smiesna.


----------



## zaq-

^^Prosim ta, povedz mi len, ze tvoj nazor nie je rozsirenym nazorom Slovakov.

Pretoze ak Slovaci chapu ekonomiku tak, ako ju chapes ty, v tom pripade sa vratia, v pribehu nasledujucich 20 rokov, znova naspat do jaskyn, alebo skor do korun stromov.


----------



## historik

Mordar, s človekom, ktorý nerozumie písanému textu, je ťažko polemizovať. Pokojne si ďalej mel dokola to isté, všetky tvoje komentáre k mojim postom sú úplne od veci... škoda námahy s niekym takým.hno:


----------



## historik

MordarGrunn said:


> Ja uz svoj vlastny byt mam, dokonca od danej lokality na culenovej vzdialeny sotva 300metrov. A ked moze historik pouzivat argument ze on by v masovke nikdy nebyval, tak ja tiez mozem pouzit argument ze ja by som byval.


Na rozdiel od teba ja môžem svoje tvrdenia podprieť prázdnymi výškovkami a naopak veľkým záujmom o bývanie v nízkopodlažných bytovkách v centre mesta za rozumnú cenu (keby tu niečo také ovšem bolo, že?). Pričom tou rozumnou cenou nemyslím 500€/m2, ako si si to niekde vyveštil, že tvrdím, ale cca 2000€/m2. Ja som takýto byt hľadal dlhé mesiace, nakoniec som ho našiel - so samostatne stojacou garážou, v centre mesta s dvorom, ktorý patrí len obyvateľom. Bohužiaľ to nebola novostavba, pretože to čo som mal možnosť vidieť ako novostavbu, tak tam by som sa o 20 rokov bál, že mi to spadne na hlavu. A bol som ochotný pokojne zaplatiť i viac ako tých 2000€/m2, ak by mi niekto takú novostavbu ponúkol. A keďže ja na rozdiel od teba tú strednú vrstvu tvorím, mám pomerne presnú predstavu o tom, ako to s ňou v Ba vyzerá. A nie, nie sú to biele golieriky s autom na lízing a 30-ročnou hypotékou, modliace sa, aby ich ich superfirma zamestnávala aspoň 5 rokov. Stredná vrstva sú ľudia, ktorí dokážu zaplatiť polovicu 250 000€ bytu v hotovosti a druhú splatiť do 5 rokov bez toho, aby to nejako narušilo ich doterajšiu životnú úroveň. Takých ľudí je v Bratislave pomálu a ak áno, svoje bývanie si už riešili a riešia inak - práve pre neschopnosť a amatérizmus developerskej bandy.
Mne osobne je fuk, čo si tam Penta postaví, pokojne i 200 metrový Leninov pomník... mňa trápi to, že Bratislava dostane ďalší nepredajný projekt, ktorý sa pridá k ostatným prázdnym výškovkám...


----------



## historik

Ešte snáď na záver pár jednoduchých počtov: na tých vizoškách je päť 25-poschodových a jeden plošne väčší cca 35-poschodový bytový dom. Ak počítam že v tých nižších bude na poschodí tak 8 bytov a v tom väčšom 12, tak to vychádza na 1420 bytov. Mno, tak som naozaj strašne zvedavý na tých 1500 rodín, ktoré si tam kúpia byty - ak zároveň berieme do úvahy ďalšiu výstavbu napríklad v Petržalke + cca 4000 voľných bytov v Ba + prakticky istý pád cien už postavených projektov pre ich nepredajnosť. Na to človek ani nemusí mať Nobelovku z ekonómie, aby bolo jasné, ako taký projekt dopadne.

A počítajme ďalej - ak vezmeme priemernú cenu bytu 200 000€ (vrátane garáže, niektoré budú drahšie, iné lacnejšie), tak to hodí cca 284 000 000€ (teda približne 8,5 miliardy v starej mene). Ešte stále máš pocit, že v Ba je 1500 rodín ktoré sedia na alebo si dohromady požičajú 8.5 miliardy, aby si mohli kúpiť byt v Penťáckej výškovke?

A nakoniec okolité pozemky sú tiež rozpredané a skôr či neskôr sa na nich bude stavať - že by tých 1500 rodín túžilo prežiť ďalšie roky na stavenisku, sa mi tiež akosi nechce veriť. Ale keďže sme tu mali 4 roky Fica a stále má tá koťuha 40%-nú podporu obyvateľov Slovenska, nakoniec to zasa nie je tak úplne vylúčené. Preto dávam cca 10%-nú šancu, že sa to postaví a cca 5%-nú, že sa to postaví v tej podobe ako je to na vizoškách.

Dobrú noc!:goodnight


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

historik said:


> Na rozdiel od teba ja môžem svoje tvrdenia podprieť prázdnymi výškovkami a naopak veľkým záujmom o bývanie v nízkopodlažných bytovkách v centre mesta za rozumnú cenu (keby tu niečo také ovšem bolo, že?).





zaq- said:


> A ak ten dopyt este nejaky je, v tom pripade ho bohate dokazu uspokojit uz postavene projekty - Tri Veze, VG, Obydick a dalsie.
> 
> Mordar, ty mi pripominas slovenskych podnikatelov - ty si myslis, ze trh sa prisposobi tebe.
> Neprisposobi.


Tiez si myslim, ze "pool" potencialnych zaujemcov pre taketo byvanie v Bratislave je prakticky vycerpany, a dalsie projekty sa nedaju naplnit inak, nez bud pretiahnu klientov uz existujucich masoviek (co je pritiahnute za vlasy ale dalo by sa ak by ponukli kompetitivne ceny), alebo, a to by museli na zodpovednych miestach aj rozmyslat, zacnu sa stavat projekty rozumnej velkosti za rozumnu cenu. Hned by som o jeden mal zaujiem, ale nast nieco co by mi vyhovovalo sa momentalne neda.

Na druhej strane nerad by som videl, ak by sa v tato zona budovala a la Paris Defense, kde to zije len cez pracovne hodiny a zbytok dna je to mrtve. Takze byty nie su zase zly napad.


----------



## Strummer

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Na druhej strane nerad by som videl, ak by sa v tato zona budovala a la Paris Defense, kde to zije len cez pracovne hodiny a zbytok dna je to mrtve.


dopyt po novych kancelariach je snad este mensi nez po bytoch, takze toto myslim nehrozi.


----------



## historik

zmazané - starý odkaz


----------



## nikopol

historik said:


> http://www.sme.sk/c/4217069/v-grecku-sa-schyluje-k-vynimocnemu-stavu.html - to len ako drobná poznámka k tomu vešteniu...


streda 10. 12. 2008 7:53 | tasr, sita
© 2008 Petit Press. Autorské práva sú vyhradené a vykonáva ich vydavateľ. Spravodajská licencia vyhradená.

Čítajte viac: http://www.sme.sk/c/4217069/v-grecku-sa-schyluje-k-vynimocnemu-stavu.html#ixzz125THDkt1


----------



## Prievan

to: historik 250 000 / 60mes = 4166,66 periodickych Eur mesacne aby si zaplatil hypo za 5 rokov (125 525 SKK) celkom slusne na strednu vrstvu na Slovensku


----------



## Strummer

Prievan said:


> to: historik 250 000 / 60mes = 4166,66 periodickych Eur mesacne aby si zaplatil hypo za 5 rokov (125 525 SKK) celkom slusne na strednu vrstvu na Slovensku


pisal ze polovicu v hotovosti a polovicu hypo, takze nie 250 000, ale 125 000 plus uroky, co pri 5 rokoch nebude az tak zle, +/- 2300 mesacne.


----------



## default

Ludia kde to zijete.. v rozpravkove?


----------



## mircik

*Záujem o nové bývanie v Bratislave ďalej stúpa, dobrých bytov naopak ubúda*

dlho sme nemali ziadne nove vestenie z gule... tak nech sa paci..

Dobré byty sa míňajú, dopyt ceny akceptuje



> Na strane ponuky je v súčasnosti v Bratislave 112 projektov s celkovo 11 606 voľnými bytmi. V porovnaní s druhým kvartálom ide len o minimálne zmeny. Výraznejšie sa nemenilo ani celkové množstvo voľných bytov (zahŕňa aj dokončené aj ponúkané) – bolo ich 4 386, čo predstavuje 38-percentnú nepredanosť.





> „Aj naďalej pokračuje hľadanie primeranej ceny za bývanie v novostavbe,“ píše realitka. Priemerná cena ponúkaných novostavieb v Bratislave klesá už 18 mesiacov, v súčasnosti dosahuje 2 256 eur/m2 vrátane DPH. Medzikvartálne však stúpla cena bytov, ktoré sa reálne predali, na 2 082 eur za štvorec.
> To môže znamenať, že dobré byty sa míňajú a kupujúci tak po čase hľadania akceptujú vyššiu cenu v projekte, ktorý im vyhovuje. Vzhľadom na zlacňovanie v nepredaných projektoch a kresleniu nových komplexov za výhodnejšie ceny však toto nebude trvať dlho a podľa odhadov TRENDreality.sk priemerná cena predávaných bytov poklesne.


----------



## Strummer

default said:


> Ludia kde to zijete.. v rozpravkove?


ja som len opravil vypocet, nevyjadroval som sa k tomu, ci to je alebo nie je realne 

(ale je pravda, ze tych ludi tu asi je celkom dost, minimalne ked sa pozrieme okolo seba, kolko ich ocividne nema problem dat za len za auto 70-100 tisic...)


----------



## mircik

*Pokles cien domov a bytov sa v treťom kvartáli po dvoch rokoch zastavil.*

takze pre velky uspech opat, tentoraz uz urcite a definitivne nastal najlepsi cas na kupu bytu ci domu. Verme vsetcia spolu, ze tentoraz im ta predpoved uz skutocne vide :nuts:

Kupujte dom alebo byt? Je najvyšší čas


----------



## clovek1

*SME: Ceny domov a bytov po dvoch rokoch prestali klesať*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5622362/ceny-domov-a-bytov-po-dvoch-rokoch-prestali-klesat.html


----------



## nikopol

Toz a nebudete to ustalenie cien sposobene stagnaciou trhu kde nikto nic nekupuje a ludia cakaju kym developeri zacnu riadne zlacnovat? Ale inak ako PR je ten clanok fajn, len keby som taky isty necital kazde dva mesiace pravidelne posledne dva roky tak by som mozno aj uveril.


----------



## alien

ty ale hovoris len o trhu s novostavbami. stare byty idu naopak celkom na dracku


----------



## nikopol

J, ale dovodom toho je najnizsia cena, nie nostalgia populacie za 30 rocnymi trojizbakmi v panelakoch. Tej sa bude musiet prisposobit aj zvysok trhu alebo si moze prekracovat z nohy na nohu ako dneska.


----------



## Creative

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/river-park-zdrazil-byty.html


----------



## zaq-

*Tento post bude trochu dlhsi, ako tie moje zvycajne.*

Os


----------



## misko

ty ma fakt bavis


----------



## Prievan

:applause: snaha sa ceni  aj ked v mnohych veciach sa nezhodneme


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

zaujimave citanie. navyse si stojis si za svojim nazorom a to sa ceni.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Neprekvapuje ma, ze ti pravicovy Miklos neodpisal na mail, kde mu tvrdis, ze regulaciou sa zabrani deformacii trhu...


----------



## fiat

zaq- said:


> Nejake konkretnejsie vyjadrenie k veci? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vdaka. :cheers:
> Snaha ale este nekonci.
> Prvu bitku som prehral, vojna iba zacala.
> Slovensko nemoze byt take zaostale iba preto, pretoze jeho vlada absolutne nechape trhovu ekonomiku a zaroven jej schopnosti sa nachadzaju na urovni schopnosti vlad v rozvojovej Afrike.


Milan,
nechapem, preco sa obracias na statny aparat. Napis rovno na J&T alebo Penta group. Rucim Ti za to, ze tam su ludia, ktori veeeelmi dobre rozumeju (slovenskej) trhovej ekonomike, lepsie ako Ty a Tvoji priatelia, maju viac penazi ako stat a maju aj znacny vplyv na tvorbu zakonov. Ak Tvoj napad ma naozaj sancu tak neuveritelne rozhybat ekonomiku, urcite do toho pojdu, lebo to bude kseft aj pre nich. Ked tych presvedcis, "smeknu" pred Tebou...


----------



## 1+1=3

> Ide o projekt vystavby jednoduchych dostupnych rodinnych domov, pre najsirsiu vrstvu populacie, v hodnotach od 30-35 000 euro/dom.
> ...
> Na zaklade velkosti slovenskeho trhu, jeho demografickeho vyvoja, poctu dokoncenych bytov/domov za poslednych 20 rokov, poctu bytov/domov na 1 000 obyvatelov na Slovensku - odhadujem, ze na Slovensku je momentalne mozne postavit okolo 40 000 domov/bytov rocne.
> Ak by sa tieto irske odhady dali aplikovat na slovensky trh, v tom pripade by tato rocna vystavba dokazala vytvorit teoreticky az 150- 200 000 pracovnych miest.


tj. slovenské domácnosti by každý rok vydaly na vlastní bydlení tohoto typu 1,4 Mld € + náklady na pořízení úvěrů. Zvedla by se výrazně poptávka po stavebních firmách, což by vyhnalo ceny ještě výš. Tyto peníze by rodiny investovaly do bydlení a chyběly by někde jinde.
Myslím že demografické výhledy Slovenska jsou spíš záporné, tak jako v celé střední Evropě a vláda by se spíš měla zabývat krytím deficitů průběžného důchodového systému než stavěním nových levných domů. Nevím co je špatného na opravách současných domů, zateplování paneláků atd., rozhodně mi to za dané situace přijde logičtější a potřebnější než státem řízená masová výstavba vlastního bydlení.
Hlavně, dům za 35tis €, to jako i s pozemkem? To bude asi nějaká chatrč. A kde je budeš stavět? Lidi totiž jezdí do práce a nevím kde seženeš 40tis lukrativních pozemků ročně, aby měli rozumnou dostupnost (10 min) na nějakou hromadnou dopravu.
Pracovní místa ve stavebnictví, to je teda terno, to vás posune dopředu. Ty peníze budou chybět v odvětvích, kde budou potřeba víc, bankám budou chybět peníze, aby úvěrovaly životaschopné firmy atd. Prostě totální nesmysl. Pokud máš prototypo na domek za 35 tis € i s pozemkem, tak s tím jdi na trh, určitě uspěješ, a neobracej se na vládu, po které chceš, aby centrálně řídila výstavbu, od toho jsou tu developeři a trh bydlení.


----------



## hurahura

alebo bod 4. 

Miklos vie ze ho otravujes nezmyslom, ktory nemoze fungovat, podobnych radoby projektov ma plny suflik a slusne ta preto odmietol.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## R1S0

vdaka Bohu za ignore list


----------



## zaq-

Qw


----------



## quama

zaq- said:


> Qwert, mozem ta poprosit o vymazanie tychto retardovanych poznamok od ludi, ktori sice nemaju co k veci povedat, ale strasne chcu nieco povedat?
> 
> Vdaka. :cheers:


Qwert, tiez sa pripajam k Milanovej sebakritike, a poprosim ta o vymazanie jeho siahodlhych psychedelickych postov.


----------



## Qwert

Nemám náladu niečo vymazávať.


----------



## zaq-

Vl


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Skus sa prestat vyplakavat a dozadovat statnej pomoci a rozbehni si to sam, ked si myslis, ze je to taky uzasny projekt. Ukaz vsetkym developerom aky si majster sveta aj v realnom obchode a nie len na fore. Vypracuj projekty, zozen peniaze, kup pozemky, dotiahni tam infrastrukturu, postav domy a sprav to tak aby si ich mohol aj zo ziskom predavat pod 70 000 €. Zacni kludne v mensom, napriklad piatimi domcekami a ked sa ti podari udrzat cenu a budes mat dopyt, tak sa mozes zazracne rozrast a vytvriet nam vsetkym zaostalym vychodoeuropanom zrak.


----------



## hurahura

zaq- said:


> Vlastne mas pravdu.
> 
> Tieto posty a reakcie ludi su v podstate najlepsim prikladom a zaroven dokazom slovenskeho ekonomickeho chapania.
> 
> Preto je lepsie, ked zostanu tu.


kamo vies co je dobrym prikladom slovenskeho ekonomickeho chapania ? 
tvoj projekt. a teda. 

co ty chces 

- dajte mi pozemky zadarmo
- postavte mi IS zadarmo
- zmente legislativu 

a ja vam poviem ako postavit lacno domy.... ? 
a nemam nic. Ani bussiness plan, ani ziadne referencie za sebou, ani jeden poondiaty realne postaveny dom. 
Proste nic, nic, nic. Akurat plnu hubu nejakych nezmyselnych teorii, na internetovom fore, ktore ti kazdy zdatnejsi ekonom vyvrati. 
a ta tvoja teoria a slova ako garantovane mozu byt urcite len na smiech. Taketo slova si nedovolia vypustit z ust ani nositelia nobelovej ceny za ekonomiu. .... ale asi som zabudol. Oni este nie su pripraveníí... tak ako vsetci developeri. Tak ako cele Slovensko. 

Ak pevne veris, ze je to realne tak chod do toho sam. alebo presvedc irske banky nech ti pozicaju na super realitnu investiciu v SVK, vsak ked su tak pred nami, urcite uvidia v tvojom kvazi projekte super prilezitosti. Vsak je to ako hovoris Garantovane !


----------



## zaq-

Za


----------



## kaxno

Istym sposbom to patri aj sem: http://www.sme.sk/c/5639306/po-grecku-budeme-zachranovat-irsko.html


----------



## aquila

kaxno, najlepsia odpoved na tie milanov od reality odtrhnute napady .. 

Prázdne domy

*Ceny nehnuteľností klesli v Írsku až o 60 percent, asi 350-tisíc domov je prázdnych*. A banky odmietajú čoraz viac žiadateľov o hypotéku, podľa denníka Irish Times 60 až 80 percent žiadostí. To pre nich znamená veľký výpadok a štát ich opäť musí napumpovať.

Doteraz dala írska vláda len na záchranu Anglo Irish Bank 32 miliárd. Podľa Kellyho teraz musí bankám pomôcť sumou 70 miliárd eur a to si už štát dovoliť nemôže.

*Írsky deficit sa tento rok vyšplhá na rekordných 32 percent*, čo je viac ako desaťnásobné prekročenie povoleného limitu. A to má írska vláda v parlamentu len tesnú väčšinu dvoch hlasov, takže tvrdé úsporné opatrenia nebude jednoduché presadiť.

Preto už ekonómovia nešpekulujú, či bude Írsko druhé Grécko, ale kedy požiada Európsku úniu a Medzinárodný menový fond o pomoc. A koľko to bude stáť. Podľa odhadov nemenovaných zdrojov agentúry Reuters, či BBC to bude suma od 45 do 90 miliárd eur.


----------



## zaq-

Aq


----------



## Strummer

bla bla bla...

Milan, Irsko je, spolu s UK, krajina bez akejkolvek perspektivy. Nemaju ziadny poriadny priemysel, ziadne prirodne zdroje, nic, cim by mohli o 20 rokov komukolvek byt uzitocni, alebo konkurovat v globalnej ekonomike. Nikto ich nepotrebuje, a na to casom skaredo doplatia. Slovensko je mozno zaostale, ale je priemyselne napojene na Nemecko, a geograficka poloha spolu s nizkymi mzdami zarucuju ze to este dost dlhu dobu tak ostane. A nemecky export do krajin BRIC bude to, z coho bude zit aj Slovensko. Je to paradox, ale prave nasa relativna zaostalost je to, co je nasou vyhodou  Z Irska v horizonte najblizsich 10 rokov odidu vsetky americke koncerny do Azie, a potom mozu Iri tak akurat chovat ovce, pretoze im nic ine neostane.


----------



## aquila

a budu mat 500 tisic prazdnych domov v ktorych bude milan postupne menit kachlicky 

a ako poznamenal strummer, IT firmy co su v irsku pomaly ale iste pojdu prec.. kym u nas je aspon aka taka baza realne produkujuceho priemyslu hmotne statky..

nemci a aj cinania su preto relativne aj napriek krize okey, ze maju dost silnu priemyslenu bazu .. 

sluzby su fajn (sak tiez v nich robim), ale niekto musi aj nieco realne produkovat ..


----------



## clovek1

*to Zaq-*

to Zaq-:
Slovensko ma 2. najvyssi podiel zamestnanosti v stavebnictve v EU. Uz dnes je podiel stavebnictva na hospodarstve asi privelky. Ceny realit v BA su aj po splasnuti bubliny stale privysoke (7 rocnych prijmov domacnosti), viac nez v IRL, GB a USA na vrchole bubliny. Naliatim penazi do stavebnictva by ceny este viac stupli a bublina by sa prifukla, dostupnost byvania by sa z dlhodobeho hladiska kvoli vyssim cenam znizila.

cesta na zlepsenie byvania v BA je zvysenie konkurencie.

mimo BA uz ceny dosiahli viac menej udrzatelny stav 5-nasobku rocnych prijmov domacnosti.

podla mna tu siris bludne vizie, ktorymi sa nastastie nikto dolezity ani nezaobera.


----------



## clovek1

Strummer said:


> bla bla bla...
> 
> Milan, Irsko je, spolu s UK, krajina bez akejkolvek perspektivy. Nemaju ziadny poriadny priemysel, ziadne prirodne zdroje, nic, cim by mohli o 20 rokov komukolvek byt uzitocni, alebo konkurovat v globalnej ekonomike. Nikto ich nepotrebuje, a na to casom skaredo doplatia. Slovensko je mozno zaostale, ale je priemyselne napojene na Nemecko, a geograficka poloha spolu s nizkymi mzdami zarucuju ze to este dost dlhu dobu tak ostane. A nemecky export do krajin BRIC bude to, z coho bude zit aj Slovensko. Je to paradox, ale prave nasa relativna zaostalost je to, co je nasou vyhodou  Z Irska v horizonte najblizsich 10 rokov odidu vsetky americke koncerny do Azie, a potom mozu Iri tak akurat chovat ovce, pretoze im nic ine neostane.


IRL pravdepodobne v dalsich 20r schudobnie z dnesnych 140% priemeru (najvyssi HDP/obyvatel v EU, LUX nepocitam) na nejakych 110% priemeru. Podobne ako "schudobnelo" Japonsko za poslednych 20r. 
v GB klesne podiel financnictva na HDP z dnesnych 30% (najviac na zemeguli), ale bude stale asi najvacsim financnym centrom v europe. tak ako tomu bolo poslednych minimalne 100-150r.
Slovensko stupne v priebehu dalsich 20r z dnesnych 72% na dakych 80-90% priemeru EU a potom bude z demografickych dovodov HDP/obyvatel stagnovat a klesat. Vyhoda Slovenska nie je ani tak jeho zaostalost, ako to, ze ceny v SR su v priemere o dakych 40% nizsie nez v zapadnej europe (napr. AT). Rozdiel v cenach sa bude zmensovat, ale sa mozno nikdy nevyrovna.

V Cine sa prejavi politika jedneho dietata a ich rast sa spomali, Rusko ma uz dnes menej obyvatelov ako Pakistan, muzi sa dozivaju 50r, pocet obyvatelov klesa. do 20r nebude mat prakticky ziadnu ropu na export, ropovody a plynovody smerom na zapad mozu kazdym rokom skolabovat kvoli nedostatocnej udrzbe poslednych minimalne 10r.
India bude rast kvoli rastu mnozstva obyvatelov a prekona casom v preludneni aj Cinu.


----------



## Strummer

S tym tvrdenim o UK a Irsku dost zasadne nesuhlasim. Ale to by bolo na dlhsiu diskusiu do ktorej sa mi nechce pustat, ani v offtopicu  Snad len k tomu Japonsku, je nezmysel porovnavat Irsko/UK a Japonsko, kedze Japonsko ma obrovsku priemyselnu a technologicku zakladnu. Co take ma Irsko, s cim sa moze uplatnit na medzinarodnom trhu?


----------



## aquila

ale zase whiskey maju docela dobru P


----------



## Strummer

aquila said:


> ale zase whiskey maju docela dobru P


tak to hej :cheers:

a na doplnenie, akoze vazne, porovnavat toto:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UK_manufacturing

a toto:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_industries_of_Japan

to chce dost velku odvahu :lol: o Irsku ani nehovoriac...


----------



## Strummer

clovek1 said:


> v GB klesne podiel financnictva na HDP z dnesnych 30% (najviac na zemeguli), ale bude stale asi najvacsim financnym centrom v europe. tak ako tomu bolo poslednych minimalne 100-150r.


a este k tejto teme odporucam nazory tohto pana, ktore su mi dost sympaticke:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Rogers



> In December 2007, Rogers sold his mansion in New York City for about 16 million USD and moved to Singapore. Rogers claimed that he moved because now is a ground-breaking time for investment potential in Asian markets. Rogers's first daughter is now being tutored in Mandarin to prepare her for the future. He is quoted as saying: "If you were smart in 1807 you moved to London, if you were smart in 1907 you moved to New York City, and if you are smart in 2007 you move to Asia."





> On November 4, 2010, at Oxford University’s Balliol College, he urged students to scrap career plans for Wall Street or the City, London’s financial district, and to study agriculture and mining instead. “The power is shifting again from the financial centers to the producers of real goods. The place to be is in commodities, raw materials, natural resources. Don’t go to Harvard Business School. If you want to make fortunes and come back and donate large sums of money to Balliol you’re not going to do it if you get an MBA."


aktualny rozhovor:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> :| @Strummer, uz som ti to tu vravel niekolkokrat, ze ziadne americke firmy z Irska masovo odchadzat nebudu.
> 
> Irsko ma v USA meno, ake si ani nevies predstavit.


k tomu ti poviem len to, ze som zazil v zivote situacie, ked sa vacsina mojich kolegov nachadzala v irsku alebo uk a velmi dobre viem aka je tam situacia. takze nad tym co pises sa mozem akurat tak pousmiat, ver mi  ty si ani nevies predstavit, ake neuveritelne lahke je ich joby presunut do Azie a v akom obrovskom rozsahu sa to uz deje  a nie, nehovorim o robotnikoch pri pase :lol:

a mimochodom, ja vobec neodsudzujem ani nepodcenujem polnohospodarstvo. podla mna bude cim dalej dolezitejsie, a ak su Iri potravinovo sebestacni, tak super. bohuzial to im ani nahodou nebude stacit na to, aby sa vyhli brutalnemu prepadu zivotnej urovne, ktory ich caka. pretoze potravinova sebestacnost nestaci, potrebujes potravinovu + energeticku sebestacnost + rozvinutu priemyselnu zakladnu, aby si z toho, co pride, vysiel ako tak v pohode. a to splna len velmi malo krajin (Brazilia napriklad ano). alebo mozes byt nizkonakladova krajina a dufat ze sa nalepis na niektoreho velkeho hraca v buducom rozdeleni sveta. Irsko uz si svoju prosperitu uzilo, teraz to pojde len strmo dole. pozri si ten rozhovor s Jimom Rogersom a najdi si na youtube aj ine rozhovory s nim, mozno to pochopis trochu lepsie.

a tie veci, co si vymenoval... ja milujem irsku kulturu (a irsku whiskey :cheers a rozhodne by som si nedovolil urazat irsky narod. o tom ale vobec nebola rec, bavime sa o ekonomike, dlhodobom planovani, vyvoji krizy, atd... to je nieco, co s tym absolutne nesuvisi. bezni Iri za tie ekonomicke sracky, v ktorych sa ocitli aj tak ani velmi nemozu. ked hovorim o "krajine" nemyslim tym ludi, ale len skupinu ktora riadi stat (vladu plus sefov najvacsich firiem). na rozdiel od teba by som si nedovolil nepravom urazat cely narod, na tvoju uroven neklesnem


----------



## zaq-

@S


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> @Strummer, urazka je vtedy, keby som tebe povedal, ze si koko..
> Ked vsak koko..m nazvem sam seba, to je sebakritika.
> 
> To iste sa tyka naroda.


aňóo... pretoze ty si vlastne hovorca celeho naroda... fakt zasnem, a to stale castejsie a castejsie... :nuts:


----------



## clovek1

zaq- said:


> Znova tu opakujem, ze ziadny dopyt nie je nekonecny a jedneho dna sa naplni.
> Ked k tomu dojde, vtedy ceny zacinaju automaticky klesat.
> 
> To je prve a zakladene pravidlo kazdeho trhu, preto sa ekonomika sveta pohybuje v cykloch, preto vznikaju bubliny a preto aj praskaju.
> 
> 
> Ty teda navrhujes, aby sa na Slovensku dostupne domy radsej nezacali stavat, pretoze ich vystavbou dojde k masovej zamestnanosti, ktora bude tlacit na rast miezd, zaroven vdaka vsetkym tymto faktorom sa zacne znovu rast cien nehnutelnosti, ktori jedneho dna, po naplneni veskereho dopytu sa zastavi a zacne klesat?
> 
> Priznam sa znova, ze absolutne nerozumiem tvojmu zmyslaniu.
> Prepadu cien sa predsa nemozes za ziadnu cenu vyhnut ani teraz, ked dosiel dopyt za tie sucastne ceny.
> 
> Aky ma vyznam nevyuzit moznosti a vyhody, ktore realitny trh ponuka, ci uz ide o ludske(potreba byvania), spolocenske(rozvoj miest a prostredia celkovo), alebo ekonomicke(HDP, masova zamestnanost, rapidny narast prijmov domacnosti a statneho rozpoctu), ked vsetky tieto skutocnosti by sme mohli zazivat nasledujucich 20 rokov, po ktorych sa dostaneme do presne takeho stavu, v akom sme dnes?
> Akurat s tym rozdielom, ze budeme mat kde byvat, nase mesta budu normalne vyzerat, zmeni sa nam zivotny styl a zaroven nase ekonomicke myslenie a spolocnost ,,zbohatne'' a ziska z kazdeho mozneho hladiska.
> 
> A co sa tyka neefektivneho vyuzitia kapitalu - kapitalu je momentalne na svete vysoky prebytok.
> Prave presne naopak - je to zufalo nizky pocet projektov, alebo investicnych moznosti, ktore by mohli tento kapital zhodnotit, ktore momentalne na svete chybaju.


- uz dnes je privela ludi zamestnanych v stavebnictve SR. viac je len v ESP, ktore malo bublinu 20r. podla mna statnymi zasahmi prifukovat bublinu je cesta do pekla.
- v minulosti bol lacny kapital a firmy maju nainvestovane na dlhe roky dopredu (nielen v realitach). centralne banky leju na trh peniaze, aby firmy neprestavali investovat (a spotrebitelnia spotrebovavat). lenze firmy investovat jednoducho nechcu, pretoze nepotrebuju. ako sa vravi: Kona mozes priviest k rieke, ale nemozes ho prinutit, aby sa napil. chybne investicie z minulosti sposobene lacnym kapitalom riesia este lacnejsim kapitalom v sucasnosti.


----------



## clovek1

zaq- said:


> Ibaze banky sa tymto postojom tomu prepadu aj tak nevyhnu, iba ho oddialia a zaroven zvysia jeho buducu intenzitu. hno:
> 
> A co sa tyka tej tvojej poslednej vety, tak:
> 
> - pre zdravy realitny trh absolutne nezalezi na tom, aka je vyska priemernej ceny realit - v pripade Slovenska to moze byt aj 30 000euro/m2 a realitny trh dokaze stale normalne zdravo fungovat.
> Jedinou velicinou, na ktorej SKUTOCNE zalezi, je vyska ceny startovacieho byvania a jeho co najsirsia dostupnost.
> 
> A ten moj projekt riesi prave toto startovacie byvanie.
> 
> Problem je akurat v tom, ze nikto na Slovensku nechape, ako realitne trhy naozaj funguju.


- banky sa snazia drzat ceny vysoko, aby nemuseli vyuctovat straty zo svojich chybnych realitnych investicii v nedavnych rokoch. manageri bank zjavne rozmyslaju nad svojimi sucasnymi problemami a neriesia co bude o 5-10r. chovaju sa ako politici zvoleni na 4r. zivotnost managera moze byt este kratsia ...
- ide o cenu 3iz bytu. teda "bezneho" byvania v krajine.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## clovek1

zaq- said:


> Ja si normalne zacinam mysliet, ze si tu zo mna robis zarty.
> 
> Pretoze pouzivat argument ,,nestavajme dostupne domy, pretoze mame privela ludi zamestnanych v stavebnictve'', aj ked ma Slovensko 14% nezamestnanost, sa vymyka akejkolvek mojej logike.
> 
> ...
> Znova vsak, aby takto fungoval, musi sa zmenit podnikatelske prostredie a chapanie ekonomiky celkovo - cize ide o uzavrety okruh.


povodne som nechcel reagovat na 2. stranovy prispevok, nechcel som ho citat a vlastne som ho ani poriadne necital.

ja tvrdim, ze :
1.) podiel stavebnictva v SR je prepaleny (druhy najvyssi v EU).
2.) umelymi regulaciami nalievajucimi peniaze do uz tak prebujneleho sektora by sa bublina iba zvacsila
3.) nasledovalo by logicke splasnutie tejto bubliny, ktore by bolo este bolestnejsie nez dnes.
4.) neefektivny rast stavebnictva by odcerpal peniaze z inych, zmysluplnejsich a vynosnejsich oblasti.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ak


----------



## hurahura

zaq mozno tvoj projekt bude nakoniec aj realny.... nie vsak na slovensku ale v rusku. 
Prezident Medvedev dnes vo svojom vyrocnom prejave navrhol aby rodicia pri narodení tretieho alebo dalsieho dietata dostali stavebne pozemky od statu zadarmo a samospravy pripravili projekt nizkonakladovych dostupnych domov....

tak skus v Moskve, ked uz Miklos neodpoveda....


----------



## Gyro Da Riva

V nepredajných pražských bytoch leží 11 miliárd Kč: http://byvanie.pravda.sk/v-nepredaj...f7e-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A101127_171811_sk-btrh_p01

_....V Prahe je 3500 nových bytov, ktoré nikto nekúpil. Sú totiž drahšie ako byty, ktoré sa len začínajú stavať...._

Zeby predzvest toho, ze aj u nas priznaju zainteresovane strany, ze novo stavane byty budu lacnejsie ako existujuce nepredane tisice, a tym padom budu musiet ist aj tie s cenou dole?


----------



## clovek1

Gyro Da Riva said:


> V nepredajných pražských bytoch leží 11 miliárd Kč: http://byvanie.pravda.sk/v-nepredaj...f7e-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A101127_171811_sk-btrh_p01
> 
> _....V Prahe je 3500 nových bytov, ktoré nikto nekúpil. Sú totiž drahšie ako byty, ktoré sa len začínajú stavať...._
> 
> Zeby predzvest toho, ze aj u nas priznaju zainteresovane strany, ze novo stavane byty budu lacnejsie ako existujuce nepredane tisice, a tym padom budu musiet ist aj tie s cenou dole?


v BA je nepredanych bytov cca 4000 z toho 2000 uz dokoncenych.


----------



## Strummer

na druhu stranu, v Bratislave sa ziadne nove byty nestavaju, takze nie je velmi s cim porovnavat.


----------



## reaver

byvam v ruzinove a stavia sa tu ship house , retro a perla ruzinova.


----------



## Strummer

reaver said:


> byvam v ruzinove a stavia sa tu ship house , retro a perla ruzinova.


NOVE byty znamena byty ktore sa zacali stavat PO krize. Vsetky tri spominane su este produktom realitnej bubliny, ten clanok bol uz o niecom inom.


----------



## R1S0

ake "PO" krize? ved kriza este neskoncila


----------



## mircik

Byty vďaka kompromisom stretli dopyt



> Posledný polrok zaznamenali nové projekty v Bratislave vyšší dopyt než vlani. Nie však všetky, tie ktorým sa darilo, za to vďačia najmä kompromisom zo strany developera. Záujemcov počas uplynulých šiestich mesiacov nachádzali najmä zlacnené byty, tvrdí vo svojej štúdii realitná kancelária REB Real Partners.
> 
> „Vo veľkej sa miere začínajú stretávať očakávania kupujúcich s požiadavkami investorov hlavne vďaka kompromisom, ku ktorým sú obidve strany vo väčšej miere ochotné pristúpiť,“ píšu autori reportu. To sa prejavilo najmä pri miernom poklese ceny – od februára do októbra klesli podľa REB Real o 5 až 6 percent na aktuálnych 2 323 eur/m2 plochy bytu vrátane DPH.


to cislo vyssie vyznieva v porovnani s realitou uplne absurdne, kedze vsetcia vieme, ze maloco s cenovkou nad 2000 eur/m2 je predajne.. ale snivajme spolu dalej o "postupnom miernom raste"....


----------



## aquila

asi sa realitaci zobudili predcasne zo zimneho spanku, alebo ze by banky intenzivnejsie tukali na dvere ? bo zase realitne news kade tade ..

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/slovensky-...p7n-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A101207_160933_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## Ajam27

Strummer said:


> NOVE byty znamena byty ktore sa zacali stavat PO krize. Vsetky tri spominane su este produktom realitnej bubliny, ten clanok bol uz o niecom inom.


v Raci sa stavaju nove byty, teda "po krize" pokracovanie suboru Vinohradis, dalsie asi tri otrasne bytovky, jedna na druhej a rovno v ceste. Zacali s tym v lete t.r.:bash:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

*Milan, ty totalny sedliacky naivny idiot!!!*

[U


----------



## Aurelius

http://profit.etrend.sk/biznis/developeri-robili-to-co-im-dovolili-2.html

neviem kam to dať, tak to dávam sem, celkom zaujímavý článok  ak to už niekde je, tak sa ospravedlňujem


----------



## Phill

zaq- said:


> Sudny spor o myto asi prehrame, tvrdi Vazny
> 
> 
> V tejto chvili som vsak uplne dokonale pochopil, preco ma Miklos odmietol. :lol:
> Akurat si mohol odpustit tu ubohu ironiu, ked ma poslal, s mojim projektom, na Ministerstvo dopravy a vystavby. :bash:


tak toto je zabité.. :lol::lol::lol: aký je ten svet malý


----------



## R1S0

spor o myto by stat prehral,aj keby ho zalovalo vrece zemiakov....


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## figliar

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/pochvala-urbanizmu-hana-praci-vinohradis.html
http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/vinohradis-trochu-burciak-viac-sampanske.html

Dúfam že to tu ešte nebolo, na etrend sa objavili tieto dva články o projekte Vinohradis. O kvalitu novostavieb sa v poslednom čase moc nezaujímam ale fotografie ktoré sa tam objavili ma doslova šokovali. Videl som už všeličo ale toto je príliš aj znalca slovenských pomerov v stavebníctve. Fušerina na n-tú.

Pri tejto fotke ešte stačí poklepkanie na čelo...

http://reality.etrend.sk/fileadmin/user_upload/RealityRande/Vinohradis_nezmysly.JPG










zatiaľčo tu už napadne človeka aby "remeselníkom" osekali prsty

http://reality.etrend.sk/fileadmin/user_upload/RealityRande/Vinohradis_ukoncenie_podlahy.JPG










a toto už hraničí so zdravým rozumom

http://reality.etrend.sk/fileadmin/user_upload/RealityRande/vinohradis_preciznost.JPG










Nechápem ako môže niekto takúto stavbu prevziať a teraz mám na mysli developera ktorý zadával prácu tým fušerom. Som zvedavý či by to niekto z nich chcel mať takto doma.


----------



## R1S0

Pat a Mat s.r.o. ?


----------



## pt82

no vidno že luxusný projekt je o niečom inom 
rande s realitou je vynikajúci projekt trendu, bolo by super keby zrecenzovali napríklad manhattan.


----------



## Phill

Ako rozbiť stroj na korupciu

čo je to inžiniering:


> „Pošlem projekt na magistrát a úradníci majú tri mesiace na to, aby prišli na to, ako sa to nedá. Medzitým ma kontaktuje niekto, kto mi vysvetlí, že ak nepošlem úplatok na »správne miesto«, projekt neprejde. Keďže na to nereagujem, dostanem po troch mesiacoch dobre odôvodnené zamietavé stanovisko. Keď potom idem na osobné rokovanie na magistrát a argumentujem, že spĺňam všetky požiadavky územného plánu, vysvetľujú mi, že už vydali negatívne stanovisko a to predsa nemôžu len tak ľahko zmeniť. Medzitým ma ešte niekoľkokrát kontaktuje neoficiálny zástupca magistrátu a dohovára mi, aby som mal rozum, že veď to sa dá vybaviť aj po dobrom.“
> 
> „To je inštitúcia, ktorú som spoznal až na Slovensku, že kontakt medzi developerom a magistrátom či stavebným úradom prebieha cez sprostredkovateľov. Kto sa postaví okolo deviatej ráno na Laurinskú, môže to vidieť. Vždy tam behajú tí istí ľudia s nejakými plánmi. Nie sú ani architekti, ani developeri, sú to takí vybavovači, ktorí si odborne hovoria inžiniering.“ Investor im zverí vybavovanie, pretože je všeobecne známe, že konkrétna osoba je zadobre s magistrátom alebo mestskou časťou a podľa toho, kde svoj projekt chystá, si podľa P. Gera kúpi takéhoto vybavovača.


možno aj toto je jeden z dôvodou vysokých cien bytov v BA, k tomu môžeme pridať nevyvinutosť developerov a s cenami sme na mesiaci

aspoň tá fotka poteší 









Foto - Maňo Štrauch


----------



## aquila

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/veza-aupar...poz-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A110110_145703_sk-btrh_p01

hm zda sa, ze HB reavis ma pre koho srtavat aj twin city, tak uvidime, ale apollo sa im tiez docela plni


----------



## Phill

Ad: Peter Kremský – Ako rozbiť stroj na korupciu

"výborné", odporúčam prečítať celé 

vyberám:



> *Kauza : Račiansky starosta Bielik kontra štát. *
> 
> *Sudca* kladie otázku hlavnému svedkovi : Čo rozumiete pod pojmom inžiniering ?
> 
> *Svedok :* *Je to také roznášanie projektov po úradoch a zabezpečovanie kladných stanovísk. Také poštárstvo , ktorého pridaná hodnota tkvie vo vzťahu , ktorý vie zabezpečiť len osoba schopná sa živiť tzv. inžinieringom. *
> 
> Počuť ostré a hlasné protesty starostu Bielika a jeho právnych zástupcov.
> 
> *Sudca :* Nerozumiem, môžete to upresniť ?
> 
> *Svedok :* Nie. Povedal som to presne.
> 
> Starosta Bielik sa hlási o slovo .
> 
> *Bielik :* Je vidieť , že svedok vôbec nerozumie pojmom a je úplným diletantom. *Inžiniering je vysoko odborná práca .....*
> 
> ...
> 
> Dva osobné príbehy , ktoré dokumentujú ako u nás funguje investičný proces. Samozrejme výsledkom nemôže byť nič iné ako negatívne vnímanie developerov – čo je mimochodom jeden z husárskych kúskov politikov – dnes napríklad videný v priamom procese v príbehu zvanom Bratislavské PKO. /Na tomto príbehu je „krásne“ to , že nie je zlý každý poslanec , ktorý bohvieprečo odsúhlasil predaj pozemkov za smiešnu cenu , ale developer , ktorého meter štvorcový stál istotne viac ako 5000 sk/ m2. /


----------



## redfever

*Veľké pozemky v Bratislave sú stále opustené*

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5720529/velke-pozemky-v-bratislave-su-stale-opustene.html

_Jedným z najväčších projektov v Bratislave má byť Twin City, ktoré má spojiť Ružinov a Staré Mesto pri Autobusovej stanici Mlynské Nivy. Pôvodne sa mal komplex otvárať v tomto roku, odložili to na rok 2015. Príčinou sú chýbajúce povolenia, povedal developer._

Pricinou nie su chybajuce povolenia, ale nesulad s podnikatelskym planom, ktory rata s 80% marzami


----------



## zaq-

V p


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

^^ pretoze su to clanky na objednavku.


----------



## zaq-

[u


----------



## aquila

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/nove-byty-budu-lacnejsie-0xd-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A110201_062716_sk-btrh_p01

dalsia rozpravka na pokracovanie


----------



## clovek1

*SME: Ceny nehnuteľností vlani klesli o takmer 4 percentá*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5748398/ceny-nehnutelnosti-vlani-klesli-o-takmer-4-percenta.html


----------



## optimikista

*Skybox*

2 300 €/m2 
:bash:

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/skybox-ma-cennik-2-400-eur-m2.html


----------



## Strummer

lol:



> Aktualizácia (12:10): V pôvodnom texte bola uvedená chybná priemerná cena 2 400 eur/m2 vrátane DPH, v skutočnosti je to približne 2 300 eur/m2 vrátane DPH.


----------



## aquila

sialene.. sak za 100k tam mas kompletne prerobeny 3i byt v tej lokalite v zateplenom panelaku..


----------



## marish

^^ LOL! za tie peniaze si kupim byt v brectanke z vyhladom na mesto + vykonny dalekohlad a budem sa poveceroch rehotat na tych hlupakoch vchadzajucich do tohto komplexu. :lol:


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Takze Strummer, pokracovat v tej debate mozme tuna.
> 
> Na zaciatok, jedna mala otazka na teba:
> 
> V Irsku posobi americky gigant IBM, ktory zamestnava v Irsku viac ako 3 000 zamestnancov.
> Oproti nej som bol ja, malicka obkladacska firma s desiatimi zamestnancami.
> 
> Ta otazka na teba znie:
> 
> Z ktorej firmy - IBM, alebo ja/male stavebne firmy, ako bola ta moja - mal Irsky stat vacsi prinos?


A ja mám otázku na teba : prečo si podporoval Írsku supernezdravú ekonomiku namiesto toho, aby si podnikal doma? To ako píšeš o tom že Slovensko smeruje do prde.e, je práve kvôli takým ako ty. Mohol si dať prácu desiatim Slovákom a podporiť Slovenskú ekonomiku. Preto, že si tak neurobil, nemáš ani najmenšie právo tu hubovať a prenášať na ostatných svoj pesimizmus a demagógiu.


----------



## kidos

aquila said:


> asi sa realitaci zobudili predcasne zo zimneho spanku, alebo ze by banky intenzivnejsie tukali na dvere ? bo zase realitne news kade tade ..
> 
> http://byvanie.pravda.sk/slovensky-...p7n-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A101207_160933_sk-btrh_p01


Hahaha, takéto PR články vychádzajú už 2 roky pravidelne v rôznych médiách. Situácia sa ale nemení, tak si počkajme pár mesiacov na ďaľsí článok a potom si kúpme lacnejší byt.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Z ktorej firmy - IBM, alebo ja/male stavebne firmy, ako bola ta moja - mal Irsky stat vacsi prinos?


netusim ako to suvisi s povodnou otazkou, a to ze ci sa znizi alebo zvysi pocet aut na Slovensku?

co sa tyka IBM, tak to bude o par rokov aj tak niekde v Azii... okrem toho, americke firmy su vacsinou v Irsku z jednoducheho dovodu, a tym su danive uniky. myslim ze som to sem uz daval, ale nezaskodi si pripomenut:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-21/google-2-4-rate-shows-how-60-billion-u-s-revenue-lost-to-tax-loopholes.html

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-05-13/american-companies-dodge-60-billion-in-taxes-even-tea-party-would-condemn.html

precitaj si tie dva clanky poriadne a skus sa zamysliet nad tym, o com vlastne je ta irska prosperita, ktoru tu stale ospevujes.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> netusim ako to suvisi s povodnou otazkou, a to ze ci sa znizi alebo zvysi pocet aut na Slovensku?
> 
> co sa tyka IBM, tak to bude o par rokov aj tak niekde v Azii... okrem toho, americke firmy su vacsinou v Irsku z jednoducheho dovodu, a tym su danive uniky. myslim ze som to sem uz daval, ale nezaskodi si pripomenut:
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-21/google-2-4-rate-shows-how-60-billion-u-s-revenue-lost-to-tax-loopholes.html
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-05-13/american-companies-dodge-60-billion-in-taxes-even-tea-party-would-condemn.html
> 
> precitaj si tie dva clanky poriadne a skus sa zamysliet nad tym, o com vlastne je ta irska prosperita, ktoru tu stale ospevujes.


S tou aziou sa dost mylis, pokial viem tak prave IBM stiahlo cast aktivit z Malajzie do Bratislavy. Ono totiz, taky casovy posun je problem ak robis outsourcing a v case ked u klienta je den v servisujucom stredisku je noc a naopak. Ono to potom nefunguje, takisto pre urcite kulturne odlisnosti, pracovne navyky a pod. sa ti nie vzdy oplati presuvat procesy do Azie. Prepac ze som narusil tvoju depresivno-fatalisticko-pesimisticku chvilku. Vsak coskoro pride dalsia. 





A uz je tu. :lol:


----------



## aquila

casove pasma su neni problem.. sam mam skusenosti z firmy, kde bolo cast aktivit na filipnach , pripadne z europy sa handluju veci pre ameriku ako aj asia-pac... urobis klasicku trojzmennu prevadzku a nemas s tymto absolutne ziadny problem.. dokoknca je fun, ze niektore veci pre slovensku sa handluju z filipin 

detto aj skusenosti z CEE firmy, kde tiez handlovali support pre US, WE, CEE, MENA a AsiaPac... to fakt neni problem..


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> S tou aziou sa dost mylis, pokial viem tak prave IBM stiahlo cast aktivit z Malajzie do Bratislavy. Ono totiz, taky casovy posun je problem ak robis outsourcing a v case ked u klienta je den v servisujucom stredisku je noc a naopak. Ono to potom nefunguje, takisto pre urcite kulturne odlisnosti, pracovne navyky a pod. sa ti nie vzdy oplati presuvat procesy do Azie.


To je vsetko super, akurat ze nic z toho nie je pravda. Je to taky mily naivny pohlad niekoho, kto nikdy vo firme takeho typu nepracoval. Ako potvrdil aquila, presun do Azie nie je ziadny problem. A to ani presun managerskych jobov, zoznamil by som ta s niekolkymi Irmi, ktori pracovali na "nepresunutelnych managerskych poziciach" :lol:

A btw, neviem aku suvislost s tym ma presun z Malajzie do Bratislavy... bavime sa o Irsku, nie o Slovensku. Slovensko je low-costova krajina. Z Irska budu americke joby uz len odchadzat.


----------



## quama

aquila said:


> casove pasma su neni problem.. sam mam skusenosti z firmy, kde bolo cast aktivit na filipnach , pripadne z europy sa handluju veci pre ameriku ako aj asia-pac... urobis klasicku trojzmennu prevadzku a nemas s tymto absolutne ziadny problem.. dokoknca je fun, ze niektore veci pre slovensku sa handluju z filipin
> 
> detto aj skusenosti z CEE firmy, kde tiez handlovali support pre US, WE, CEE, MENA a AsiaPac... to fakt neni problem..


napisal som



> sa ti nie vzdy oplati presuvat procesy do Azie


poznam ludi na manazerskych poziciach v outsourcingu v Malajzii a Filipinach, takze viem ze to pri urcitych procesoch a cinnostiach ide a pri inych je to komplikovanejsie. poznam pripady ked sa outsourcing presunul z Azie do Europy pre problemy v pracovnej kulture: ludia napr. v Malajzii proste nepridu do prace, lebo maju novy job a ked sa ti to stava prilis casto, tak ta to prestane bavit. Dalej urcite odborne specializacie, ktore su nedostatkove vsade a takisto vyssie manazerske posty ti casto nebudu robit v noci, ti ludia maju rodiny a chcu normalne zit, proste nejake opicky mozes nasadit na 3 zmennu prevadzku ale nie kazdy to akceptuje aj ked zije na Filipinach

poznam CEE firmu co zacala robit support pre US, dobry kontrakt, zamestnanci zacali chodit do prace poobede, po tristvrte roku to vzdali, ludia to proste odmietli

takze moj point bol ze v outsourcingu nemusi byt najlacnejsia lokalita niekde v Azii vyhodnejsia ako drahsia vo vychodnej Europe, moj point nebol ze nemozes z Filipin handlovat US alebo WE




Strummer said:


> To je vsetko super, akurat ze nic z toho nie je pravda. Je to taky mily naivny pohlad niekoho, kto nikdy vo firme takeho typu nepracoval. Ako potvrdil aquila, presun do Azie nie je ziadny problem. A to ani presun managerskych jobov, zoznamil by som ta s niekolkymi Irmi, ktori pracovali na "nepresunutelnych managerskych poziciach" :lol:
> 
> A btw, neviem aku suvislost s tym ma presun z Malajzie do Bratislavy... bavime sa o Irsku, nie o Slovensku. Slovensko je low-costova krajina. Z Irska budu americke joby uz len odchadzat.



fuha, mili naivny pohlad, to si mi to ale natrel :lol:

a ako si prisiel na to ze Slovensko je low-cost? Ja uz par rokov pocuvam o tom ako maju slovenski headhunteri (komunikujem s partnermi a seniormi personalnych firiem) problemy zo zahranicnymi klientmi, ktori sem pridu v domneni ze Slovensko je low-cost a potom nedokazu obsadit pracovne pozicie za cenu ktoru ponukaju. To nehovorim o country manageroch a clenoch predstavenstiev, tu mnozstvo kvalifikovanych specialistov nepojde pod 2000 EUR, fakt sa konecne trochu zorientuj.


----------



## Strummer

ja som zorienotovany dost, neboj sa  pravdupovediac dufam ze z toho priblbleho sveta takychto firiem v dohladnom case vypadnem, je to cele kompletne na hlavu, virtualny svet sam pre seba.

okrem toho, diskusia nebola o outsourcingu na Slovensko, ale o outsourcingu do Irska, ktory, som presvedceny, nema buducnost.

a ja som hovoril skor o inych poziciach nez support. support je specificky v tom, ze je vyraznejsie naviazany na casovu zonu ktoru obsluhuje. ja som skor mal na mysli finance, marketing, development, product management a podobne veci, kde toto nie je ziadny problem.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Pozri sa, ak si myslis, ze tie clanky z Bloombergu su "nicim nepodlozene domnienky", tak prosim... ja ti hovorim jednu vec, a to, ze vacsina americkych firiem (obzvlast farmaceuticke a IT koncerny) su v Irsku primarne kvoli danovym unikom, sekundarne kvoli inym dovodom (kulturna blizkost, vhodna geograficka poloha pre riadenie EMEA regionu, blizkost UK ako donedavna najvyznamnejsieho europskeho trhu). Lenze nastava problem: ak chce Irsko do buducna fungovat ako krajina s vyrovnanym rozpoctom, bude musiet zvysit korporatnu dan z tej absurdne nizkej urovne na uroven ktora je bezna inde v europe. A potom uvidis, co sa stane.

toto je z tej tvojej stranky, ak si myslis ze to je dlhodobo udrzatelne, tak sa zobud:

http://www.idaireland.com/why-ireland/tax/



Code:


% Corporation Tax

Ireland     12.50
UK          28.00
Germany     30.20
France      33.33
Brazil      34.00
USA         39.10
Japan       41.00


----------



## zaq-

Je


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Irsko zilo z hypotek, pochop to uz.


mozes mi vysvetlit, ako to funguje ked stat "zije z hypotek" a akym sposobom je to dlhodobo udrzatelne???

ja nehovorim, ze kriza je preto, ze odisli firmy, ja hovorim, ze kriza este len nastane, ked odidu, z dovodov, ktore som ti vysvetlil.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ako naznak si dajme aspon tabulku, ako vyzeraju slovenske *priemerne* mzdy podla jednotlivych odvetvi:
> 
> - informatika a komunikacie 1 354 euro/mesiac
> - financny a poistovaci sektor 1 316 euro/mesiac
> - energie a rozvody 1 237 euro/mesiac
> - hotely a restauracie 534 euro/mesiac
> - *stavebnictvo 583 euro/mesiac * :bash:
> - ostatne odvetvia 616 euro/mesiac
> - polnohospodarstvo 619 euro/mesiac


Ale Milan prosim ta, snad to s tym stavebnictvom nemyslis vazne. Minimalne nie v tom, co mas na mysli ty. Polka prijimov je tam riesenych "cierno", t.z. su to fusky, bez faktur bez blockov, ziadne priznane prijimy, sami zivnostnici a pod.. A pokial sa jedna o vysokokvalifikovanych odbornikov, "odborne profesie", tie si vedia aj odborne zapytat. A tvoji krajania z Oravy detto, co ja poznam ludi pracujucich v stavebnom sektore, ale vykonavajucich svoju pracu kvalitne, a aj patricne zaplatenu, tak nikto z nich biedu netrie, nezriedka mi (ako cloveku pracujucom v tej casti odvetvia s najvyssou priemernou mzdou), len "ostavaju oci pre plac". 
Keby sa na SVK eliminuje seda ekonomika, ver mi, ze ani tie udaje za tieto sektory, by neboli az take cierne. Samozrejme nehovorim o nizkokvalifikovanej pracovnej sile. Ono totiz stavebnictvo je extremne siroky pojem, ktory na jednej strane zahrna geologickeho inziniera co stava tunel, na druhej strane vodica miesacky, alebo niekoho, kto len prehadzuje strk lopatou (to teraz zovseobecnujem, nech to nikto neberie osobne).
Ktoru cast stavebnictva ty myslis ?


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

Te


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno, co nemyslim vazne?
> 
> Ja ti tu iba ukazujem oficialnu statistiku.
> Cierna ekonomika je vsade, nielen na Slovensku.
> Samozrejme, zalezi na jej rozsahu.


Ja som sa ti len snazil poukazat na fakt, ze su urcite sektory ekonomiky, kde je cierna / seda ekonomika rozmohnuta viac, a statisticke data, poukazujuce na tuto cast, ju nemusia zohladnovat uplne objektivne. Predsa len, vacsina ludi posobiacich v oblasti vyvoja software, alebo informatiky, je bud v zamestnaneckom pomere, pripadne su to samozamestnavatelia. Ja sa na to pozeram aktualne "mikropohladom", kedze z mojho pohladu je to "mikroproblem". Moj "problem" je ten, ze sa nestotoznujem s tvojim pohladom na vec, ze stavebnictvo je vseliek pre SVK, a rozhodne nie stavebnictvo financovane cez hypoteky. Je to extremne nezdravy a rizikovy pristup, ktory v konecnom dosledku zapricinil aj krizu. Dom a uver pre kazdeho, prejedenie si buducnosti v sucasnosti. Je to pyramidova hra, ktora raz dorazi na vrchol. 
Stavebnictvo vyznam ma, z mojho pohladu ale vo forme, ako realizuje v sucasnosti Cina, masivne infrastrukturne investicie, financovane z prostriedkov enormneho hospodarskeho rastu. Toto su totiz investicie do dalsieho rastu, kedze vytvara nie len priame (ako tie tvoje) ale hlavne sprostredkovane pracovne miesta.


----------



## Strummer

Dalsi bla bla clanok:

Trh osekal veľké plány developerov


----------



## Phill

marish said:


> ^^ LOL! za tie peniaze si kupim byt v brectanke z vyhladom na mesto + vykonny dalekohlad a budem sa poveceroch rehotat na tych hlupakoch vchadzajucich do tohto komplexu. :lol:


ten projekt stojí na svätom mieste :yes:
_"Skybox vyrastá na Pajštúnskej ulici v centrálnej časti Petržalky, vedľa plochy, kde *pápež v roku 2003 viedol omšu*."_

resp. kúsok od neho

http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2011/cislo-7/prirychly-optimizmus.html
_
"Podľa Národnej banky Slovenska stál štvorcový meter vlani v priemere 1 291 eur vrátane DPH."_


----------



## marish

Phill said:


> ten projekt stojí na svätom mieste :yes:
> _"Skybox vyrastá na Pajštúnskej ulici v centrálnej časti Petržalky, vedľa plochy, kde *pápež v roku 2003 viedol omšu*."_


ak tam s tymto "sloganom" predas byt quamovi, tak som hned dalsi v poradi, co nakupuje. :lol:


----------



## eMKejx

Strummer tomu rozumiem, ale zober si nejakeho magora ktorych je na slovensku vela... je bohaty majitel nejakej spolocnosti a moze si dovolit z ruky kupit klasicke 3 panelove byty. Tie nasledne prenajima, zrejme nie zadarmo a zrejme za nejaky ten rok (zvycajne 10 a viac) sa mu investicia zacne vracat. Neviem mozno mas ekonomicke vzdelanie, ja nie, ale ked to robi takto znacna vacsina zbohatlikov musia z toho nieco mat, osobne by som to vsak asi tiez neriesil... jedine ak by som zdedil taketo nehnutelnosti, ze by som siel rovno ponukat prenajom, a nie kupit to za velke a potom cakat kym sa mi tam otocia nejake €.


----------



## Strummer

Samozrejme ze v tom pripade o investicia je, to ale nie je pripad 98% obyvatelov slovenska. Okrem toho, navratnost investicie v pripade bytov je dost slaba, v porovnani s inymi moznostami, tu skor ide o vhodny sposob prania penazi z ciernej/sedej ekonomiky.


----------



## aquila

ale o tych strummer nehovori ...

plus z prenajmu mas dost mizive vynosy na to aby si tam tocil velke peniaze .. este mozno ked si kupil pred 5-10timi rokmi nejaky 3izbak, mozes mat na tom realne 5-6 % po odpocitani vsetkych nakladov, dani etc a to bohvie co neni ..


----------



## Strummer

Zipava 2 blízko Bratislavy skolaudovaná



> Developer vlani v prvej etape zahradil parkovacie miesta betónovými zátarasami tak, aby na nich nebolo možné parkovať. Dôvodom bol nezáujem obyvateľov o kúpu státia v podzemnej garáži, tento krok ich mal k tomu motivovať. Zároveň vtedy zlacnil podzemné miesta na polovicu.


----------



## zaq-

Ku


----------



## zaq-

Sk


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Zapad takto cez hypoteky a inflaciu nehnutelnosti dokaze financovat chod statov a prakticky aj ekonomicky chod spolocnosti.


To co popisujes je pyramidova hra, ktora v uzavretom systeme s konecnym mnozstvom zdrojov nikdy nemoze dlhodobo fungovat, a na zapade to fungovalo prave vdaka cerpaniu zdrojov z externeho prostredia. V jednotnej globalizovanej ekonomike to uz fungovat nebude, ako sa ukazuje prave v dnesnej dobe.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## aquila

strummer, neviem co na neho reagujes, on si sniva svoj sen, ktory polozil island, estonsko a jeho milovane irsko na kolena


----------



## zaq-

^?


----------



## Strummer

Neviem ako aquila, ale ja som ich neobdivoval nikdy, pozor na to. O Irsku som hovoril ze to je bublina uz roky rokuce pred krizou


----------



## zaq-

V.


----------



## aquila

irsko a island som nikda neobdivoval, to si na hodne zlej adrese  island som nejako neregistroval vobec a irsko som nejako nemal preco obdivovat. kazdopadne pre neschopaka je peklo aj v emiratoch. 

a mne osobne sa pozdava 100x viac slovensko a aby som bol presny bratislava, ako cele irsko dokopy. a co budem robit o 2 roky ? mno zrejme budem v rodnej dedinke  len ma serie terajsia vlada, ktora je miestami horsia ako fico, ked strednej triedy len komplikuju viac a viac zivot a to ze zvysia dane a polozia zivnostnikov sa u mna odpisali. je to banda neschopakov. ale to je na inu temu.


----------



## zaq-

Su


----------



## zaq-

A.


----------



## Strummer

odkial sa tie peniaze na tie mzdy zoberu? kto ich bude vyplacat?


----------



## clovek1

Strummer said:


> To co popisujes je pyramidova hra, ktora v uzavretom systeme s konecnym mnozstvom zdrojov nikdy nemoze dlhodobo fungovat, a na zapade to fungovalo prave vdaka cerpaniu zdrojov z externeho prostredia. V jednotnej globalizovanej ekonomike to uz fungovat nebude, ako sa ukazuje prave v dnesnej dobe.


ano milan (zaq-) sa tu stale snazi rozbehnut pyramidovu hru s rodinnymi domami v SR. on to ani netaju, sam priznal , ze sa snazi o bublinu.
nechapem ako moze byt stale predvedceny o zmysluplnosti tohto podniku 2r poglobanom krachu realitnych spekulacii.
asi to bude suvisiet s tym, ze sam by na podobnej bubline prostrednictvom svojej firmy zarobil.

zo zdraveho sedliackeho rozumu vyplyva, ze vytvaranim bubliny sa ziaden blahobyt nevytvori. ale stale sa najdu ludia, ktori si myslia, ze to ma zmysel.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

@c


----------



## kaxno

Specialne pre Milana: http://www.oobject.com/category/15-housing-projects-from-hell


----------



## zaq-

Vd


----------



## Strummer

Pomníky realitného boomu


----------



## Strummer

trochu offtopic, na Floride je takmer 20% vsetkych domov neobyvanych:

http://www.walletpop.com/2011/03/22/nearly-20-of-florida-homes-are-vacant-census-bureau-reveals/


----------



## optimikista

*Cenova korekcia nutna*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/bratislavske-byty-cenova-korekcia-nutna.html


----------



## kaxno

Toto nie je sice o nas, ale myslim ze sa to sem hodi: http://www.businessinsider.com/china-ghost-city-documentary-2011-3 

Ked tato bublinka praskne to este bude "srandy kopec" ...


----------



## optimikista

*Rekordy hypoték - ďalšia realitná bublina?*

http://reality.etrend.sk/reality-blog/rekordy-hypotek-dalsia-realitna-bublina.html


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## zaq-

Sk


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

zaq, len pre "sake of completeness" zabudol si uviest ze zdroj tychto grafov je Karol Ondrias, byvaly poslanec NRSR za KSS, ktoreho mimochodom osobne poznam (mal tendenciu venovat svoje knity mojej zene).


----------



## zaq-

So


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

To priblizovanie Kuby je zaujimave... Zeby?
Taktiez grafy ukazujuce ze spotreba mlieka, vajec, masa a cohoviem este by linearne rastla donekonecna za totaca je pritiahnute za vlasy. Povedzme,ze ukazuju ze Slovensko od prvovyroby prechadza k druho, co stale na bohatu a vyspelu spolocnost nestaci. ...No a keby produkcia traktorov na Slovensku rastla donekonecna, tak to by ma teda znepokojovalo.

Ohladne dalsich dat mozeme diskutovat.


----------



## Strummer

Kuba by bola uplne v pohode, nebyt nezmyselneho americkeho embarga...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

> Cely doterajsi rast Slovenska a jeho narast HDP na tych dnesnych 72% z priemerneho HDP EU bol sposobeny vylucne rastom priemyselnej vyroby a zaroven demografickou situaciou,ked velke pocty ludi z predproduktivneho veku vstupovali prave v tomto obdobi do toho produktivneho.


S prvou castou sa da suhlasit. Tiez si myslim, ze rast zivotnej urovne na Slovensku je skor fikciou ako dlhodobejsie udrzatelnou realitou v pripade ak je tahany jedine priemyslom (a to este s jednou dominantnou orientaciou). Turizmus v nejakej rozsirenejsej podobe alebo vedeckotechnologicke parky su bohuzial neznamym pojmom.

A rast priemyselnej vyroby, co v preklade neznamena nic ine ako budovanie skatul kdesi za mestom kde za pasom bude ktosi cosi montovat, bude pohanany hladom po lacnej pracovnej sile uz len par rokov. 



> Co je vsak viac pravdepodobne to je fakt, ze Slovensko zacne opustat coraz vacsia skupina mladych ludi, z ktorych mnozstvo pojde prave do Ciech a zachrani sa tym padom skor Ceska republika.


CR na tom uz profituje. Keby sme my tak profitovali z ukrajincov alebo bulharov.



> To vysvetluje ten linearny narast pocas komunizmu - ked islo jednoducho o narast spojeny s rastom obyvatelstva.


Hmm, ok, ale obyvatelstvo nerastlo linearne ale zdroje podla grafu ano. Ak by sa na kazdeho mal dostat rovnaky podiel, tak by aj zdroje museli rast exponencialne. Nechcem tu citovat Malthusa, ktory tym brojil najma proti chudobe... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Robert_Malthus


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## optimikista

*Pribeh nekonci*

http://reality.etrend.sk/byvanie/s-bytmi-bude-problem.html


----------



## clovek1

aproximovanie ekonomickeho vyvoja na zaklade zopar grafov z polnohospodarstva je zavadzanie a manipulacia.
polnohospodarstvo ma v SR zanedbatelny podiel na HDP (2.7%).

najvyspelepsie staty sveta maju vysoky podiel sluzieb (napr. USA), menej rozvinute staty vysoky podiel priemyslu (vynimkou je napr. nemecko, pripadne slovensko) a najchudobnejsie staty maju vysoky podiel polnohospodarstva na HDP.

tie uvahy o prosperite na Kube, to snad ani seriozny clovek nemoze brat vazne ?
rocne spadne v Havane niekolko stoviek domov, kvoli udrzbe. auta maju v priemere asi 50r. nedostatok vsetkeho. najvacsi prijem deviz je od emigrantov v zahranici. jedna zapadna vonavka stoji tolko ako rocny prijem priemerneho kubanca ...


----------



## Strummer

clovek1 said:


> najvyspelepsie staty sveta maju vysoky podiel sluzieb (napr. USA)


hej, a vidime kam ich to priviedlo. staci sa pozriet na to, v akom stave je dnes ekonomika USA a ekonomika Nemecka a kazdemu musi byt jasne ze "ekonomika orientovana na sluzby" bol len dlhodobo neudrzatelny bublinovy bullshit.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## clovek1

Strummer said:


> Milan, USA maju v tejto chvili 14 trilionov dolarov verejny dlh, podstatna cast z toho cudzim krajinam a nemaju prakticky ziadnu moznost ako tento dlh vyrovnat. Co viac ti este treba na to aby si pochopil ze si uplne mimo?


najvacsiu cast US dlhu vlastni FED. 
zahranicie vlatni iba asi 1/3 US dlhu.
US dlh je v ich vlastnej mene, takze ho mozu vzdy splatit natlacenim vlastnych penazi.


----------



## Strummer

clovek1 said:


> US dlh je v ich vlastnej mene, takze ho mozu vzdy splatit natlacenim vlastnych penazi.


Jasne, akurat ze pri tom americania zaziju taky ekonomicky a socialny bordel ako nikdy predtym.

A "iba 1/3" v zahranici je viac ako dost. Take Japonsko ma tusim 95% dlhu domaceho, ak sa dobre pamatam, nechce sa mi to hladat teraz.


----------



## eMKejx

by sme si aj my mali zacat tlacit bankovky doma... nik by to nekontroloval, no nebolo by nam dobre?! o 4 roky nebudu mat USA na dochodky, teraz robi 1-2 amici na 10 ludi na dochodky, neviem kolko rokov dozadu to bolo opacne 10ti na 1-2 ludi, pekne to ide...


----------



## clovek1

Strummer said:


> Jasne, akurat ze pri tom americania zaziju taky ekonomicky a socialny bordel ako nikdy predtym.
> 
> A "iba 1/3" v zahranici je viac ako dost. Take Japonsko ma tusim 95% dlhu domaceho, ak sa dobre pamatam, nechce sa mi to hladat teraz.


ano, USA su vo velkych financnych problemoch.
USA su najvacsia ekonomika na planete (cca 20% svetoveho HDP) a sucasne patria medzi najbohatsie krajiny merane vyskou HDP/obyvatel.
USA su ekonomicka, politicka a vojenska supervelmoc v pomalom upadku.

takze vyvoj je a bude taky, ze USA budu pomaly stracat naskok pred vacsinou ostatnych krajin a pomaly budu stracat postavenie ekonomickej supervelmoci.
tento vyvoj bude trvat desatrocia.
momentalne vedu centralne banky sveta menovu vojnu a USA sa snazia vybojovat zvysenie cistych exportov cez znehodnotenie dolara prostrednictvom QE. 
svetovou ekonomickou dvojkou nie je v sucasnosti Rusko (druhorada alebo tretorada velmoc, vyznamom asi na urovni Brazilie) ani Cina (este im to dake to desatrocie potrva), ale EU (HDP EU a USA su takmer rovnake, EURO je druha najpouzivanejsia rezervna mena planety).


----------



## clovek1

eMKejx said:


> by sme si aj my mali zacat tlacit bankovky doma... nik by to nekontroloval, no nebolo by nam dobre?! o 4 roky nebudu mat USA na dochodky, teraz robi 1-2 amici na 10 ludi na dochodky


slovensko neovlada ziadnu tlaciaren penazi, takze v sucasnosti ani teoreticky nemozme tlacit peniaze.
USD je svetova rezervna mena a jej prostrednictvom USA exportuje inflaciu (vid ceny komodit, specialne potravin a dosledky v arabskych krajinach).
nikde nepisem, ze v USA "bude dobre", alebo ze tlacenie penazi "je dobre".

demograficka kriza je v celom zapadnom svete, najpokrocilejsia v Japonsku. USA v tomto asi nie su vynimocne. prostrednictvom imigracie tuto krizu zmiernuju.
v USA zivia podla teba 1-2 pracovnici priblizne 10 dochodcov ? podla mna je to nezmysel.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Mi


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## clovek1

zaq- said:


> Nie je.
> ....
> Ale aby som sa vratil k tvojim udajom - % v tomto pripade su zbytocne a zavadzajuce.
> .....


cize podla teba su moje oficialnymi cislami vyjadrene fakty zavadzanim. a tvoje osobne dojmy a konstrukcie bez podpory nejakych relevantnych faktov su tym pravym orechovym.

nuz dalsiu debatu, kde bude meradlom tvoj osobny dojem, pocit a sympatie povazujem za nezmyselnu.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ked nechapeme podstatu hospodarstva vyspelych krajin, zalozenych sice na sluzbach, ale ked zakladom tych sluzieb musia byt prave co najvyssie mzdy.


uz by si mohol pochopit ze "vyssie mzdy" je relativny pojem, zavisly od toho, akou realnou produkciou je podlozena hodnota meny v ktorej tie vyssie mzdy vyjadrujes. lebo to co ty navrhujes, je len roztocenie uverovo-inflacnej bubliny, ktora by za 20 rokov skoncila krachom a znehodnotenim meny.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## Wizzard

zaq-, ty vševed, prečo si už dávno nekandidoval na post ministra alebo aspoň premiéra? to by nám tu bolo sveta žiť


----------



## zaq-

Mozno k tomu pride. 

Zatial som vsak stale v stadiu vyvoja a jeho koniec je v nedohladne.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## zaq-

A e


----------



## Name user 1

del.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> To _del_ ma vacsiu vypovednu hodnotu, ako cokolvek ine.


to hej ...som sa smial na Wizzardovej poznamocke, ako to vsetko vystihol ...:lol:


----------



## eMKejx

clovek1 said:


> slovensko neovlada ziadnu tlaciaren penazi, takze v sucasnosti ani teoreticky nemozme tlacit peniaze.
> USD je svetova rezervna mena a jej prostrednictvom USA exportuje inflaciu (vid ceny komodit, specialne potravin a dosledky v arabskych krajinach).
> nikde nepisem, ze v USA "bude dobre", alebo ze tlacenie penazi "je dobre".
> 
> demograficka kriza je v celom zapadnom svete, najpokrocilejsia v Japonsku. USA v tomto asi nie su vynimocne. prostrednictvom imigracie tuto krizu zmiernuju.
> v USA zivia podla teba 1-2 pracovnici priblizne 10 dochodcov ? podla mna je to nezmysel.



nieje to podla mna, je to nejaka studia... zistim od znameho co obchoduje kde to pisali, su tam aj volake statistiky... len sme sa o tom bavili, lebo on kupuje investicne striebro (zlato je predsalen drahe) a co ho kupil slo o 41% cena hore... teraz sice pada uz asi 3ti tyzden ale coskoro pride osial a vyzenie to cenu pekne vysoko... pomaha tomu miera nezamestnanosti, prirodne katastrofy a pod.. potom sem hodim aj odkaz, ked to zneho vytiahnem odkial to ma


----------



## zaq-

*Este raz sa ospravedlnujem vsetkym, za rovnaky post aj v tomto threade, ale postnem ho este raz pre istotu pre tych, ktory necitaju ten druhy thread*

:l


----------



## Strummer

ze ta to este neprestalo bavit...


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## zaq-

Ak


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

:dunno: :weird:


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Akurat som si normalne nie isty, ci ho mam naozaj poslat.
> Neviem ci si taku svetovu hanbu naozaj zelam.


Mne asi nieco utieklo,alebo to tu az tak pozorne necitam,ale co ma byt tou hanbou?


----------



## misko

podla neho neviem, ale inak hanbou je milan s jeho presvedcenim o tom, ze vsetkemu na svete rozumie lepsie ako ostatni. myslim ze sa to odborne nazyva paranoia.


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## futuros

misko said:


> podla neho neviem, ale inak hanbou je milan s jeho presvedcenim o tom, ze vsetkemu na svete rozumie lepsie ako ostatni. myslim ze sa to odborne nazyva paranoia.


Ja si myslím, že zaq je taký malý šarlatánik. Je možné poznat šarlatána? 



> *Široký záběr.*
> Doba, kdy jeden člověk mohl obsáhnout všechno vědění je nenávratně pryč. Pryč je pravděpodobně i doba, kdy člověk mohl být prostě lékařem, matematikem, biologem či historikem, objem nashromážděných poznatků je tak vysoký, že bližší specializace je nevyhnutelná, chce-li se člověk stát odborníkem na soudobé úrovni.
> 
> Ačkoli nepravděpodobné, je možné, že člověk objeví díru v nějaké konvenční teorii. Je ale to ale podmíněno tím, že je skutečně odborníkem v dané věci [2,3]. Věří-li člověk idei odporující názoru odborníků, aniž by sám měl srovnatelné znalosti, chová se iracionálně. Nelze být odborníkem v mnoha oborech, ergo, člověk hlásající revoluční myšlenky spadající do mnoha oborů se chová iracionálně přinejmenším ve většině z nich.
> 
> Popsaná heuristika většinou ukáže na případy, které jsou většinou tak jako tak jasné: než o šarlatány v obvyklém smyslu se spíše jedná o blázny či mašíbly, jejichž vyšinutost je patrná na první pohled. I kdyby posluchač neviděl chybu v, například, teorii o židovském spiknutí, bude se na to dívat mnohem obezřetněji, dozví-li se, že propagátor oné myšlenky taktéž věří, mimo jiné, že Měsíc je umělý objekt. Mezi "renesančními" šarlatány jsou ale i lidé s ne úplně špatným společenským postavením a kreditem. Jestliže jistý poradce trvá na tom, že se nevyvinul z opice, vrhá to jisté světlo i na důvěryhodnost jeho tvrzení o globálním oteplování [4].
> 
> *Příliš obecné teorie:*
> 
> Učinit objev, který řeší všechny problémy naráz, je lákavá vize. Má moc přimět lidi zapomenout na nepříjemnou zkušenost, že cesta k pokroku je obtížná, pomalá a postupující malými kroky. Říká-li někdo, že zabil mnoho much jednou ranou, je pravděpodobně šarlatán. Čím víc much, tím spíše.
> 
> ...
> ...


No napriek tomu, zaq má moju obdiv za jeho zápal pre vec. Aj mu veľmi rozumiem, čo sa týka jeho pohľadu na Slovensko. Mnoho ľudí na fóre si myslí, že on ho nemá rád, ale pravda je taká, že ho absolútne miluje. Niekedy to prestrelí, ale inak je to OK.

Tak či onak, tu na fóre je (nás) šarlatánov viac , tj. absolútnych odborníkov s obrovským záberom. Azda nemusím menovať.  Však Strummer, napríklad.


----------



## Strummer

futuros said:


> Tak či onak, tu na fóre je (nás) šarlatánov viac , tj. absolútnych odborníkov s obrovským záberom. Azda nemusím menovať.  Však Strummer napríklad.


:dunno: nieco konkretne nemas, ci o com to akoze malo byt?


----------



## futuros

Strummer said:


> :dunno: nieco konkretne nemas, ci o com to akoze malo byt?


Tak mi vysvetli Tvoj postoj k neologickej synagóge:


Strummer said:


> *kedze originalna synagoga bola poriadny gyc*, jej 15 metrova zmensenina nic ine ako gyc ani byt nemoze :lol:


potom to upresňuješ že



Strummer said:


> ale to nie je moj nazor, ona objektivne bola dost nevkusna...


vysvetli mi tú objektivitu. Ale musí to byť fakt poriadne vysvetlené, nie zahrané do autu. Lebo objektivita, to je zaujímavá vec.


----------



## Strummer

co na tom chces vysvetlovat? synagoga bol gyc, bez umeleckej a architektonickej hodnoty... aspon som doteraz nikde nenarazil na odborny nazor, ktory by hovoril nieco ine. ak nejaky mas k dispozicii (nazor architekta, kunsthistorika alebo podobne), tak sem s nim. jedine co na nej vraj bolo zaujimave,bola na svoju dobu pokrokova technologicka stranka (zelezobeton).


----------



## futuros

Najskôr si povedal že 



Strummer said:


> ale to nie je moj nazor, ona objektivne bola dost nevkusna...


potom sa to spresnilo že 



Strummer said:


> co na tom chces vysvetlovat? synagoga bol gyc, bez umeleckej a architektonickej hodnoty... aspon *som *doteraz nikde nenarazil na odborny nazor, ktory by hovoril nieco ine. ak nejaky mas k dispozicii (*nazor *architekta, kunsthistorika alebo podobne), tak sem s nim. jedine co na nej vraj bolo zaujimave,bola na svoju dobu pokrokova technologicka stranka (zelezobeton).


čiže samá subjektivita. 
teda ak sa pýtaš



Strummer said:


> :dunno: nieco konkretne nemas, ci o com to akoze malo byt?


Konkrétne: subjektívnu vec si vydal za objektívnu.

Navyše si zober, ako často v diskusiách vystupuješ ako absolútny znalec na jednej strane výškoviek, rodinných domov, na druhej strane makroekonomiky, mikroekonomiky, a ďaľších rôznych odvetví. Ale doba, keď mohol byť človek obsiahnuť všetky znalosti je nenávratne preč.

Tak či onak, nemám chuť sa na túto tému s Tebou baviť, myslím že sme došli k podstate. Už dlhšie som Ti chcel toto napísať, tak sa tomu stalo dnes. Vytáča ma to, ako tu každého poučuješ, ako všetkému rozumieš. A keď si sa nedávno v niečom pomýlil, a niekto Ťa opravil (fakt sa mi nechce hľadať tú Vašu konverzáciu), tak si hodil smailíka, a napísal niečo ako "aha, jasné". Načo potom to všetko.


----------



## Strummer

no, ja ked sa pomylim tak nemam problem si to priznat, ale co by mi vazne nenapadlo je riesit diskutujucich, namiesto podstaty diskusie, na rozdiel od niektorych ludi sa tu nezvyknem vyjadrovat ku konkretnym osobam, len vynimocne. ak sa ti nepaci co tu pisem, nikto ta nenuti to citat, a ak mas vyhrady k niecomu konkretnemu, tak je vhodne uviest nejaky argument namiesto tychto ad hominem poznamok. to ze sa niekomu nepaci co pisem o ekonomike neni moj problem. toto je diskusne forum, a tak ako ty tu mozes pisat fantazie o burani mosta SNP, ja mozem pisat o tom co si myslim o ekonomike, dopad toho co tu piseme, na realny svet je rovnaky, teda nula cela nula.

a "subjektivny nazor" architekta je pre mna co sa tyka architektury objektivnym faktom, rovnako ako nazor lekara v medicine, strojara v strojarine, a tak dalej... neviem co je na tom cudne. vravim, ak mas linky na nejake clanky, rozhovory, alebo podobne, kde sa odbornici vyjadruju pozitivne k architektonickej alebo umeleckej alebo historickej hodnote synagogy, tak sem s nimi, bol by som zvedavy. mne sa podla toho co som doteraz videl na fotkach absolutne nepaci, a vsetko co som o nej doteraz cital mi moj nazor potvrdzuje, ale rad sa poucim.


----------



## futuros

Strummer said:


> ale rad sa poucim.


Ale ja ťa nechcem poúčať, keď sa Ti nepáči, nič sa nedeje, len nevydávaj svoje názory za objektívne. Ani silou mocou cez odborníkov.

1. Podľa Teba je to gýč.
2. Podľa mňa je to krása.
3. Je možné, že existujú odborníci (podľa Strummera), podľa ktorých je to gýč.
4. Je však dosť možné, že existujú odborníci na umenie, podľa ktorých to gýč nie je.
5. Tu na fóre sa synagóga niektorým páči.
6. Tu na fóre sa synagóga niektorým nepáči.
7. Zároveň niektorí zastávajú názor, že stavba svojou technológiou predbehla dobu (podľa Strummera).

Keďže platí 1 .. 6, názor, že "je objektívne, že synagóga je gýč" je nepravdivý.
Objektívny názor je: "existujú ľudia, ktorým sa páči, a existujú ľudia, ktorým sa nepáči".


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## Strummer

futuros said:


> Objektívny názor je: "existujú ľudia, ktorým sa páči, a existujú ľudia, ktorým sa nepáči".


Objektivnym faktom je hlavne to, ze synagoga uz 50 ci kolko rokov neexistuje, takze akakolvek diskusia o nej je zbytocna. A rovnako zbytocna je debilna myslienka 15-metrovej repliky budovy, ktora v case svojho zburania uz 30 rokov nesluzila svojmu povodnemu ucelu, a ani zidovska obec uz o nu nemala ziaden zaujem. To tam rovno mozu postavit 10-metrovu repliku celej Vydrice, na sposob Legolandu :lol:


----------



## futuros

Strummer said:


> Objektivnym faktom je *hlavne* to, ze synagoga uz 50 ci kolko rokov neexistuje,


objektívnym faktom je "aj to", nie "hlavne to". Nerob zase z Tvojich názorov tie najhlavnejšie.



Strummer said:


> takze akakolvek diskusia o nej je zbytocna.


tu Ti chýba: Podľa mňa je ...



Strummer said:


> A rovnako zbytocna je debilna myslienka 15-metrovej repliky budovy, ktora v case svojho zburania uz 30 rokov nesluzila svojmu povodnemu ucelu, a ani zidovska obec uz o nu nemala ziaden zaujem.


Myšlienka to možno nie je dokonalá, ale ak bude predstavovať krok k lepšej (100% replike), tak nemusí byť na zahodenie. A čo sa týka účelu, ono je ťažké čakať, že bude synagóga praskať v švíkoch po deportáciách židov do koncentračných táborov. Dôležité je, že tento záujem sa začína navracať.


----------



## misko

futuros, uz som to tu mnohokrat pisal. osobny vkus je samozrejme subejktivny a zalezitostou jednotlivca.
objektivne posudenie vsak existuje. ostatne inak by sa na vysokych skolach nedali studovat obory ako dejiny umenia, estetika, alebo teoria architektury.

ja chapem, ze tebe osobne sa paci a nepaci nieco ine ako (napriklad) mne. ale stve ma - a toto sa samozrejme netyka (len) teba - ze vseobecne neexistuje respekt ku nazorom odbornikov. joe ma totiz pravdu, ze synagoga z hladiska kunsthistorie nemala prakticky nijaky vyznam - a to proste je objektivna pravda.
(aj ked to samo osebe nehovori, ze jej zburanie nebolo omylom - tyka sa to ale skor celkovej urbanistickej situacie, nez konkretnej budovy). kunsthistoria samozrejme nie je jedinym meritkom kvality, ostatne aj gyc moze mat v mieste svoje miesto.
samotna replika je potom uplne ina kategoria. bezohladu na povodnu budovu. zmensena replika moze byt sama osebe gycom, aj ked povodny barak nebol. rovnako dobre to ale moze byt aj naopak.

ale vseobecne:
u nas ale proste spusta ludi (ktory naviac casto absolutne nemaju informacie) na zaklade svojho vlastneho vkusu hodnoti umenie a dokonca si nasledne narokuje patent na pravdu. to mi pride velmi smutne.

len ako priklad uvediem, ze mne osobne sa insitne umenie prilis nepaci, nepoviem rovno, ze sa mi zda onicom. ale narozdiel od spusty diskutujucich tu (a tyka sa to vseobecne slovakov (a cechov), nielen forumerov) by som si nikdy nedovolil napisat - umenie - do uvodzoviek, alebo akokolvek dehonestovat napriklad takeho Henri Rousseau-a. Nehovoriac o tom, ze mi v skole za tie semestre vtlkly do hlavy v com je prinos takeho umenia a na co je to vlastne reakcia.
My to ale zvycajne robime presne naopak. informacie ziadne, ale nazor jasny a preistotu este jediny spravny. ostatne nazory okamzite zhodime a zosmiesnime (alebo aspon radi by sme), miesto aby sme sa snazili zistit viac o niecom, comu nerozumieme.


----------



## Strummer

futuros said:


> Dôležité je, že tento záujem sa začína navracať.


Ano? Ja som zatial mal dojem ze o obnovenie sa snazi vselikto, ale samotna zidovska obec, ktorej sa to tyka najviac, sa k tomu velmi (alebo vobec) nevyjadruje.


----------



## futuros

misko said:


> joe ma totiz pravdu, ze synagoga z hladiska kunsthistorie nemala prakticky nijaky vyznam - a to proste je objektivna pravda.


Skús mi to prosím viac vysvetliť. Umeniu moc nerozumiem, teda z pohľadu nejakých teoretických definícií a podobne, a celkom rád sa dozviem prečo je z pohľadu kunsthitórie synagóga bez významu. 












misko said:


> ale vseobecne:
> u nas ale proste spusta ludi (ktory naviac casto absolutne nemaju informacie) na zaklade svojho vlastneho vkusu hodnoti umenie ...


Ak je umenie naozaj vynikajúce, tak by malo osloviť bez ohľadu na kunsthistóiu. Alebo nie? Podľa mňa si autor akéhokoľvek diela nemôže nárokovať na jeho obdiv. 

Ja osobne nemám rád, keď mi niekto chce prikázať, čo sa mi má páčiť. To ako by som Ti ja chcel nanútiť, aký softvér máš používať. Navyše, ani kvalita architektúry nie je podľa mňa prvoradá na to, aby to bol hlavný rozhodujúci faktor. Napr. ak niekto navrhne ultra super budovu, funkčnú, energicky úspornú, ..., tak stále to neznamená že sa môže postaviť na hradnom nádvorí. 

Ja osobne vnímam prínos Slovákov pre Bratislavu (tým myslím historické jadro) za hrôzostrašný, až na to že si celé mesto nezaslúžime. Áno, historickú architektúru v historickom centre mám radšej, ale nie je to len o tom. Ide mi aj o akési napravenie škody, ktorú sme spôsobili. Tak isto cítim, že by to bol skvelý čin k ľudom, ktorých sme odviezli na smrť. A tiež by som si prial, aby bola Bratislava viac mestom porozumenia, napr. rozličných národností, vierovyznaní, atď. pretože Slovensko v tomto má čo ešte dohánať. A ktoré mesto ak nie hlavné má ísť príkladom? 

Preto to vyzerá, že ešte dlho budem obhajovať repliky, hoc to budú len repliky. Ak budú tie repliky skvelé, tak po veľa rokoch (povedzme 20) už ich nikto nebude brať umelo. Áno, možno kunsthistorici sa budú týmto miestam vyhýbať, vždy keď poklepkajú na kameň tak si povedia fuj, veď to bolo postavené na novo, nie to ten originál, ale čo už snimi. Napr. viem že slovenskí kunsthistorici nechcú repliku sochy Márie Terézie, lebo je to replika, nie je to originál, ale taký štúrovci, to je originál. A to sa nám má páčiť, a oni si vyprosia že neuznávame ich názor. Môžu mať pravdu v tom, že to nie je originál, ale nemôžu sa pasovať do role, že budú určovať na tomto základe čo kde má byť. Umenie by malo slúžiť ľudom, nie opačne. - Cimrman by možno povedal, že či nejde kunsthistorikom len o to, aby zviditeľnili za každú cenu. 

Pre mňa ale ide o viac, ide o opätovné napojenie sa na naše dejiny, ide mi o vyrovnanie sa našich komplexov z minulosti a otvoreniu sa svetu. Je to pre mňa väčšia hodnota, než originálny štúrovci. A že mám klasické historické umenie radšej než súčasné, to je až na ďalekom druhom mieste.


----------



## misko

nechce sa mi to rozpisovat. ale v skratke - nema hodnotu preto, ze oni nehodnotia pacivost architektury. hodnotia v prvom rade v kontexte suvislosti danej doby. a z tohto pohladu proste nie je nicim zaujimava. (mimo konstrukcie, ale o tom sa teraz nebavime).

ale na jedno mi neda nereagovat:


> Ja osobne nemám rád, keď mi niekto chce prikázať, čo sa mi má páčiť


ale ved ziadny teoretik sa ti nesnazi nanutit svoj vkus, ani nadiktovat co sa ti ma pacit, to je uplne scestne vnimanie!!!
oni len hladaju a pomenuvavaju iste kvality, a snazia sa ich objasnit ludom, ktori nemaju (a nemozu mat) dostatocnu vedomostnu zakladnu na pochopenie vsetkych suvislosti.
ide o to rozumiet mu.
prave to je problem. mnoho ludi odmieta spustu veci, pretoze im nerozumie, a ani sa nesnazi to pochopit.

este raz sa musim odvolat na ten prispevok vyssie. mne sa nepaci Rousseau ale to nema ziadny vplyv na to ci to je alebo nie je kvalitne umenie. a ja viem, ze ide o kvalitne umenie, aj ked sa mi nepaci. repsektujem ale to, co predstavuje.

...
no a co sa tyka tych replik, asi nema zmysel sa pustat s tebou do diskusie, kedze som si nnemohol nevsimnut tvoj zaryty postoj .
ja neviem co na to povedat, snad len, ze nechapem, preco sa tebe (a mnohym dalsim) pacia v architekture repliky.
nevolas po replikach v obleceni, alebo doprave, alebo v hudbe. ale v architekture ano.
preco nechces aby sa auta vyrabali ako repliky z roku 1927? ine by imho ani nemali do historickych centier vpustat... a takisto ludi oblecenych, len v historickych kostymoch.

no problem je v tom, ze poziadavky ludi na auta ci oblecenie sa dost premenili. na budovy tiez. a architektura by mala byt podla mna hlavne pravdiva.to co pozadujes, je regulerne klamstvo. pretvarka.


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Pozri, aj mnohí slovenskí politici či právnici študovali na VŠ (na margo tvojej výčitky, že mnoho ľudí neuznáva odborníkov), a mňa teda o svojich kvalitách nepresvedčili.

Tak ako si mnohí právnici vedia vyložiť právo v svoj alebo Mikulášov Černákov (alebo rôzneho politika) prospech, tak i Ty vysvetľuješ repliky v svoj. Ja som nikde nepovedal že repliky budov sú najlepšia a najfantastickejšia vec na svete aká ale pod slnkom bola. Iste, väčšiu hodnotu má originál.

Ja mám Bratislavu úplne inak rád. Som za repliky v centre historického len preto, lebo sme sa chovali (a často i chováme) ako barbari, a zbúrali sme veci, ktoré sme ani nemuseli (napr. synagógu) atď. A chcem vrátiť mestu to, čo sme mu vzali. *Až potom budem mať pocit, že si snáď zaslúžime byť originálny.*


----------



## futuros

misko said:


> nechce sa mi to rozpisovat. ale v skratke - *nema hodnotu* preto, ze oni nehodnotia pacivost architektury. hodnotia v prvom rade v kontexte suvislosti danej doby. a z tohto pohladu proste nie je nicim zaujimava. (mimo konstrukcie, ale o tom sa teraz nebavime).


Predsa len by som Ťa chcel poprosiť o spresnenie, prečo synagóga nemá hodnotu, prečo nie je v kontexte danej doby zaujímavá. Poďme predsa k veci. Napísal si o tom jednu vetu, a tú aj strašne všeobecne formulovanú. Zlý vzťah k slovenským kunsthistorikom si rozpísal obšírnejšie.

Nech je toho viac čo povieš fakticky k veci, ako o tom, že my sme laici a kunsthistorici sú odborníci. Zaslúžte si moju (aj všeobecnú) úctu teda niečím. Nestačí sa predsa skrývať za štúdium na slovenských vysokých školách i keď patria medzi najprestížnejšie na svete.


----------



## zuzana

zastavam nazor, ze nie je dolezite vsetko vediet, ale vediet, kde to hladat. a tento thread je zrazu zabity temou synagogy ...


----------



## clovek1

eMKejx said:


> nieje to podla mna, je to nejaka studia... zistim od znameho co obchoduje kde to pisali, su tam aj volake statistiky... len sme sa o tom bavili, lebo on kupuje investicne striebro (zlato je predsalen drahe) a co ho kupil slo o 41% cena hore... teraz sice pada uz asi 3ti tyzden ale coskoro pride osial a vyzenie to cenu pekne vysoko... pomaha tomu miera nezamestnanosti, prirodne katastrofy a pod.. potom sem hodim aj odkaz, ked to zneho vytiahnem odkial to ma


10 dochodcov na 1 pracujuceho je principialny nezmysel.
v beznom state je cca 50% ludi pracujucich a 50% ludi tvoria dochodci a skolaci.
ak by v USA bolo 10 dochodcov na 1 pracujuceho, znamenalo by to, ze pracujuci musia tvorit zhruba 5% az 10% populacie ( pomer studentiracujuci:dochodci by bol asi x:1:10, kde x = <5, 20>). 
logicky ak odvody na dochodky tvoria max. 50% mzdy, tak by priemerny dochodok bol potom 5% mzdy (lebo 50% odvody sa rozdelia na 10 dochodcov).

co je cele samozrejme nezmysel. 
USA ma relativne dobru demografiu, ktoru si vylepsuje dovozom imigrantov.


----------



## clovek1

misko said:


> podla neho neviem, ale inak hanbou je milan s jeho presvedcenim o tom, ze vsetkemu na svete rozumie lepsie ako ostatni. myslim ze sa to odborne nazyva paranoia.


myslim, ze odborne sa to vola "historionska porucha osobnosti".
paranoia je o tom, ze sa niekto citi byt prenasledovany (napr. tvrdi, ze mu susedia sypu jed na zahradu, ze ho niekto stale sleduje, odpocuva, priada proti nemu sprisahania atd).


----------



## eMKejx

clovek1 said:


> 10 dochodcov na 1 pracujuceho je principialny nezmysel.
> v beznom state je cca 50% ludi pracujucich a 50% ludi tvoria dochodci a skolaci.
> ak by v USA bolo 10 dochodcov na 1 pracujuceho, znamenalo by to, ze pracujuci musia tvorit zhruba 5% az 10% populacie ( pomer studentiracujuci:dochodci by bol asi x:1:10, kde x = <5, 20>).
> logicky ak odvody na dochodky tvoria max. 50% mzdy, tak by priemerny dochodok bol potom 5% mzdy (lebo 50% odvody sa rozdelia na 10 dochodcov).
> 
> co je cele samozrejme nezmysel.
> USA ma relativne dobru demografiu, ktoru si vylepsuje dovozom imigrantov.


uvidime v 2016 kto mal pravdu, ja som si toto tiez nevymyslel toto mam zo sprav zo svetovej burzy a tych forach ktore sa tomu venuju, teda vyvoju hospodarstva a bla bla. videl som to na nete tak som to napisal


----------



## misko

clovek1 said:


> myslim, ze odborne sa to vola "historionska porucha osobnosti".
> paranoia je o tom, ze sa niekto citi byt prenasledovany (napr. tvrdi, ze mu susedia sypu jed na zahradu, ze ho niekto stale sleduje, odpocuva, priada proti nemu sprisahania atd).


ano, tak je paranoia zjednodusene chapana (vlastne zamenovana zo Stihomamom), ale cele je to zlozitejsie. viz.

ale tvoja diagnoza je minimalne rovnako zvazeniahodna


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## clovek1

eMKejx said:


> uvidime v 2016 kto mal pravdu, ja som si toto tiez nevymyslel toto mam zo sprav zo svetovej burzy a tych forach ktore sa tomu venuju, teda vyvoju hospodarstva a bla bla. videl som to na nete tak som to napisal


----------



## caicoo

u nas to nie je az tak zle, ked sa pozriete co sa deje u "fast"rastucich ryzojedov


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## kaxno

Milan, to snad nemozes mysliet vazne. Ty takyto rast, hnany na stavbe miest duchov, a roznych megalomanskych, nepotrebnych projektov pokladas za ziaduci a adekvatny ? Odporucam ti nastudovat si tezy Rimskeho klubu a rozne teorie rovnovazneho / 0veho rastu. Nekonecnym extenzivnym rastom sa tento svet uberat nemoze, bo padne na hubu a padne veeelmi prudko. Rozmyslas ako lavicova vlada, teraz sa vezme "10" rokov na vlne rastu a potom .... ??? ... ??? ... ??? ... To mi nepripada ako dostatocne validna dlhodoba perspektiva.


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## kaxno

Slovensko vyznam stavebnictva pochopilo uz davno, za Meciara stavali znacne infrastrukturne projekty, ktore drzali nafuknuty ekonomicky rast inak pomerne bezutesnej ekonomiky (strukturne). Nezabudnime na masivne dialnice, Gabcikovo, atomku v Mochovciach, toto vsetko su stavebne projekty za miliardy, ktore vtedy rastu dost pomohli. A naviac, dost zalezi aj na tom, z akych penazi je to stavebnictvo financovane.


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## kaxno

Tu mas Milan, citaj: http://www.build.gov.sk/mvrrsr/source/document/004132.pdf 

Podiel stavebnictva nam z roka na rok rastie, kazdopadne, ono taka strukturna zmena ekonomiky nie je len tak. 
Tvoj plan "liecby" SVK ekonomiky v podobe masivnej vystavby "kazdemu dostupnych rodinnych domov" nie je v podmienkach SK realizovatelny. Pi cene cca 70 000 € za dom s pozemkom (tlacim nakady ako sa len da) a hypoteke na 30 rokov, je mesacna splatka hypoteky cca 430 - 450 € (nizsia prijimova skupina nedostane lepsie podmienky), co pre znacnu cast SVK populaciej s medianovym prijimom  predstavuje nedostupnu hladinu, ak maju aj zivit deti, pripadne si moct dovolit aj nieco ine, ako len splatku hypoteky za ten tvoj dom.


----------



## aquila

stale klesame ..

http://byvanie.pravda.sk/ceny-bytov...fvh-/sk-btrh.asp?c=A110504_104611_sk-btrh_p01


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## misko

> Mzdy sa daju na Slovensku zdvojnasobit prakticky okamzite.


----------



## Qwert

Toto je také dzurindovské vyhlásenie.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kde si vobec k nemu prisiel? :dunno:


Umenie googlenia  Ono ked clovek zada spravne slova, tak to vie vyplut zaujimave veci. Ministerstva toho maju kopec (ako vlastne znaci aj link).


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## clovek1

ze vas to este bavi debatovat so zaq-(milanom).
on pise svoje fantazie, ktore by fungovali v jeho imaginarnom vesmire, ktory si vymyslel. a ten svoj vlastny vesmir on pozna najlepsie, takze nema nikto sancu ho preargumentovat a tromfnut v detailoch.

v realnom svete sa nastastie nikto dolezity jeho nazormi nezaobera.

pokial som to pochopil, on by iba chcel u nas zopakovat bublinu, nedavno prasknutu v GB, IRL, USA a Spanielsku. predpokladam, ze jeho firma by bola medzi tymi, co by na tom zarobili. a drviva vacsina obyvatelov SR by boli ti, ktori by bubline prerobili.
proste on by zarobil a my by sme to zaplatili.
jeho sen je velmi lakavy(pre neho) a spamuje o nom po vsetkych moznych forach.


----------



## zaq-

Te


----------



## zaq-

Al


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ten moj vlastny vesmir zacina presne na slovensko-rakuskej hranici.


lenze to je blbost, lebo reality prave v Rakusku a Nemecku funguju uplne inak nez to, co vymyslas ty.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## aquila

po milanovych nezmysloch zase nieco k teme 

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5879958/vlani-dokoncene-velke-byty-sa-zle-predavaju.html


----------



## zaq-

Aq


----------



## clovek1

aquila said:


> po milanovych nezmysloch zase nieco k teme
> 
> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5879958/vlani-dokoncene-velke-byty-sa-zle-predavaju.html


konecne jeden z tych prispevkov, kvoli ktorym na toto forum chodim


----------



## zaq-

Ib


----------



## alien

a kedy vlastne ta realitna bublina ma prasknut? cakam na nu uz 3 roky a stale nic 



> "je uz 3 roky stale opakovana zufala snaha 'aktivistov', v podani dalsich RP prispevkov."


----------



## zaq-

Ke


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Ale 20% pokles nehnutelnosti za to prasknutie nepovazujes?


To je také odfučanie tlaku z bubliny. Teraz sa asi bude zase tlakovať a potom možno už aj praskne. Tým tlakovaním mám hlavne na mysli pribúdanie väčšieho množstva nepredajných bytov a to nie len veľkých so zlou dispozíciou, ale aj časom menšie, o ktoré je ešte stále ako taký záujem.


----------



## Qwert

Všimol som si tu na fóre reklamu ako stvorenú pre Milana. 










http://www.bauhu.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=121&gclid=CL7o0M2_-KgCFZUp3wodrmTWRw


----------



## zaq-

^.


----------



## Phill

jeden taký postavili v DNV ... výstavba trvala týždeň


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## BAcitizen

Aj na slovenskom trhu existuju rodinne domy za take ceny... http://www.domsnov.net/ napriklad tato firma ponuka montovane domy za 40 000, len naozaj nemam ponatia ci sa to da za taku cenu aj realne postavit....


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Problem katastrofalne nizkych miezd na Slovensku je ten, _ze nikto ich vyssie nechce_, ani obycajni ludia.
> 
> Nikto za ne nestrajkuje, nikto si ich nepyta.
> Kazdy sa uspokoji s vysvetlenim, ze vyssie mzdy skodia ekonomike.
> Pritom uplny opak je pravdou - sucastna uroven miezd ma najvacsi vplyv na problemy dnesnej ekonomiky.
> Alebo skor, nerovnovaha v cenach tovarov a sluzieb so sucastnou mzdovou hladinou.
> 
> Ludia sa vyssich miezd boja a nevedia si ich ani predstavit.
> Oni nechapu, ze _na ne maju take iste pravo_, ako maju na ne obcania civilizovanych krajin.
> 
> [/I]


Tebe sa zdá, že tu sú mzdy nižšie len preto, že si o zvýšenie nepožiadajú zamestnanci?
Ja mám skôr pocit, že je to skôr vysokou nezamestnanosťou, ktorú zneužívajú firmy na zastrašovanie svojich zamestnancov prepustením, keď sa im nepáči plat, za ktorý ho zamestnávajú. 
Potom je tu odvodové zaťaženie, ktoré zamestnávatelia riešia tak, že dávajú zamestnancom základný plat aby za nich platili čo najnižšie odvody a zvyšok im vyplatia na ruku mimo oficiálnej mzdy. To potom skresľuje aj štatistiky o výške miezd na Slovensku. Toto však poškodzuje samotného zamestnanca, ktorý takto prispieva do sociálky menším podielom a z toho sa bude potom vypočítavať jeho dôchodok. 
Pokiaľ sa proti tomu ohradí, tak je to zase o tom istom, buď bude držať hubu alebo tam sú dvere.


----------



## Qwert

Podľa mňa nejde len o nominálne mzdy, ale aj reálne. Žiaľ na Slovensku sme v situácií, že naše nominálne mzdy sú hlboko pod priemerom EÚ, no ceny sa tomu priemeru hravo približujú. Hlavne nízke reálne robia zo Slovenska chudobnú krajinu. Takí Poliaci možno zarábajú v absolútnych číslach menej ako Slováci, ale z jednej výplaty si toho môžu dovoliť viac. No nemyslím si, že je reálne to zvýšenie, o ktorom hovoríš, minimálne teda nie za pár rokov.

Je mi jasné, že to, čo sa u nás deje - orientácia ekonomiky na zahraničné investície do výrobnej (hlavne priemyselnej) sféry a ich lákanie na nízke mzdové náklady je síce spôsob, ako dosiahnuť niektoré pekné makroekonomické ukazovatele a dostať sa z tej najväčšej ekonomickej mizérie, ktorá tu bola po revolúcií, ale nevytvára to adekvátny tlak na reálne dobehnutie západu v životnej úrovni. To samozrejme neznamená, že teraz máme tie továrne vyhnať, skôr by bolo dobré, keby ešte nejaké prišli, no musíme sa orientovať aj inam ako na priemysel.

Slovensko má veľa možností, na čo sa môže sústrediť vo sfére služieb. V prvom rade podľa mňa turizmus, kde náš potenciál nevyužívame ani z polovice. Môže to znieť banálne, ale je napríklad škoda, že boli zničené filmové štúdiá, ČR a Maďarsko na tom pekne profitujú, potom je tu samozrejme výskum, IT... Tiež sa dá posilniť aj sektor stavebníctva výstavbou dostupného bývania. Práve v dostupnosti bývania sa naplno prejavujú tie nízke reálne mzdy. Ceny v BA sú snáď nad úrovňou cien na západe, v iných mestách sú ceny takisto neúmerne vysoké vzhľadom na tamojšie platy.

U nás sa stále bývanie chápe ako výsada, pričom v iných vyspelých krajinách je to priam základné právo a verejná správa ho všemožne podporuje. Z nedostupnosti bývania potom viac či menej pramenia aj ďalšie problémy, ktoré tu popisuješ, napríklad nepriaznivá demografická situácia. Masívnejšia výstavba dostupného bývania by bola teda prospešná pre celú ekonomiku. Nikto (teda okrem jednej nemenovanej skupiny obyvateľov) nechce byty zadarmo, ale súčasná situácia, kedy je štátna podpora skôr symbolická, je tiež neudržateľná. Hráme sa tu na kapitalistov a liberálov vo veciach, ktoré ani na západe nikdy neboli úplne ponechané na neviditeľnú ruku trhu. Čo sa týka bývania, tak máme bližšie k Čine než k vyspelej Európe, kam oficiálne chceme patriť.


----------



## Strummer

Qwert said:


> Hráme sa tu na kapitalistov a liberálov vo veciach, ktoré ani na západe nikdy neboli úplne ponechané na neviditeľnú ruku trhu.


Uz som to tu viackrat pisal, problem je v tom, ze "kapitalizmus" a "zapad" nie je jeden, ale dva, dost odlisne: nemecky model a anglosasky model.

A my sme, bohuzial, rovnako ako vsetky ostatne postkomunisticke krajiny, prijali (pod natlakom MMF a Svetovej banky) anglo-sasky model. V tomto modeli je vela veci, ktore by mali byt regulovane, ponechanych na neviditelnej ruke, a dlhodobym vysledkom je eliminacia strednej triedy, krizy, bubliny, a nakoniec krach, tak ako to momentalne vidime nazivo v USA.


----------



## fresco

zato v nemecku francuzsku dansku rakusku atd to nevidime ze ?


----------



## Amrafel

Milan, prečítal som si tú diskusiu v Trende a jeden človek ti tam dal napísal, že reakciou na tvoje zvyšovanie miezd bude odchod investorov a následné opätovné zvýšenie nezamestnanosti. Na to si nereagoval...Ako by si to riešil?


----------



## Strummer

fresco said:


> zato v nemecku francuzsku dansku rakusku atd to nevidime ze ?


urcite ani zdaleka nie v takej miere... ty mas pocit ze v Nemecku je stredna trieda likvidovana rovnako ako v USA?

a realitno/uverova bublina (absurdny rast cien nehnutelnosti v dosledku masoveho poskytovania hypotek), ktora bola takmer vsade, v Rakusku a Nemecku nebola vobec.

Nemecko momentalne zaziva najvacsiu prosperitu od konca druhej svetovej vojny, nezamestnanost sa postupne blizi nule, takze neviem, co by sme tam podla teba akoze mali vidiet, co by malo byt podobne USA.


----------



## fresco

no ved praveze sa tam likviduje este viacej ako v usa co nevies ake nizulinke dane maju nemci ???

ano je pravda ze v nemecku v podstate ziadna realitna bublina nebola ale prave teraz sa tam zacina vytvarat neni davno bol o tom velmi dobri clanok na trende v podstate sa iba oneskorila o nejakych par rockov

nemecka ekonomika ide hore tak prudko kvoli tomu ze je zamerana na export a tomu sa v nemecku momentalne velmi dari pretoze nemecke spolocnosti maju vo svete vysoky kredit a vyrabaju dlhodobo kvalitne vyrobky toto znizuje nezamestnanost a sposobuje tu prosperitu - podobnost s USA vidim v tom ako funguju nemecke banky tiez su tahane lacnymi natlacenymi peniazmi a ak sa dostanu do problemov tak bude nemcom ich exportnym boomom tahana ekonomika prt platna pretoze dalo by sa povedat ze ak sa v nejakej zapadnej krajine nedari bankovemu sektoru tak taha so sebou vsetko dole pretoze cela ta ekonomika je zalozena na lacnych peniazoch ved si spomen aki boli nemci vyplaseni pred dvoma-troma rokmi pocas krizi ked nemali kam vyvazat svoje vyrobky


----------



## Strummer

fresco said:


> no ved praveze sa tam likviduje este viacej ako v usa co nevies ake nizulinke dane maju nemci ???


ano, vysoke dane, ktore zabezpecuju chod spolocnosti su zle, zle zle. preto je zivotna uroven v Nemecku, Dansku a podobnych krajinach tak zufalo nizka, stredna trieda je tam zufalo zadlzena, a cim dalej tym viac sa zvacsuje rozdiel medzi nimi a najbohatsou vrstvou... zatial co v USA je to presne naopak, vsak?


----------



## fresco

zle je to ze chod tej spolocnosti musia zebezpecovat vysoke dane a obzvlast ak sa musi zdanenie stale navysovat bez nejakej perspektivy ich znizenia,

ano mas pravdu stredna trieda v usa je omnoho zadlzenejsia ako v nemecku ale zufalim zadlzenim by som to nenazval to ze usa ako krajina su zadlzene je samozrejme nieco ine,

na tom ze v usa bohatne po 2.sv vojne najvyssia vrstva rychlejsie ako stredna vrstva nevidim v principe nic zle je to podlamna lepsia alternativa ako ked obe vrstvy chudobneju 


ja by som moj pohlad zhrnul asi tak ze vsetky rozvinute krajiny zpadneho typu maju svoje ekonomiky vazne poskodene inflacnym keynesianskym tlacenim penazi to ci sa zrovna onieco lepsie dari jednej alebo druhej krajine je viac menej nepodstatne lebo ak dojde k naozaj vaznej krize (cim skor tym lepsie) tak pojdu vsetci dole a dovolim si tvrdit ze rozdiel medzi usa a nemeckom nebude nejaky velky


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> A preco nie?
> Ved vela veci si sam vysvetlil v tom pokracovani tvojho postu. :cheers


Nejdem tu písať nejakú esej z ekonómie, nie som ekonóm. Ale ako by si to spravil? Prijmeš zákon, ktorým prikážeš, kto má mať akú mzdu? To nie je len tak, že sa zdvihne minimálne mzda a zrazu budú všetci bohatí. Automaticky by sa zvýšila inflácia, čo by vyvolalo tlak na zvyšovanie nie len miezd, ale aj dôchodkov a podobne, na čo štát nemá. Takisto by sa zastavilo zvyšovanie zamestnanosti. Pretože vyššia minimálne mzda môže síce znamenať vyššiu kúpyschopnosť tých, čo sú zamestnaní, ale na druhej strane mnohým iným ľuďom zabráni vôbec sa zamestnať.

Tiež si ale myslím, že naša ekonomika by pokojne zvládla zvýšenie minimálnej mzdy nie o nejaké 3 %, ako to bolo naposledy, ale vzhľadom na to, že je to momentálne smiešnych 317 €, tak aj o 10 %. Znovu opakujem, nie som ekonóm, ale nejaké rázne, skokové opatrenia málokedy ekonomike prospievajú (čo sa stalo v Maďarsku, keď tam zdvojnásobili platy vo verejnej správe, čo sa deje v Bielorusku, keď ich tam zvýšili o tretinu?). Preto možno by minimálne mzda mala rásť rýchlejšie, ale zase nie o 100 % za 2-3 roky.

Ja som ale hovoril aj o tom, že nemusí len nevyhnutne rásť nominálne, ale aj reálne, teda niektoré veci by mohli pričinením štátu zlacnieť. Znížením cien benzínu začínajúc a podporou dostupného bývania končiac.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## kapibara

Hicotech, bud tak dobry (a) a odpust si podobne posty. Radsej si precitaj vsetky tie zaujimave odkazy a linky, ktore tu ostatni poslali, alebo sa zamysli, co si urobil (a) ty konkretne, aby sa na Slovensku zmenili veci k lepsiemu.


----------



## hicotech

kapibara said:


> Hicotech, bud tak dobry (a) a odpust si podobne posty. Radsej si precitaj vsetky tie zaujimave odkazy a linky, ktore tu ostatni poslali, alebo sa zamysli, co si urobil (a) ty konkretne, aby sa na Slovensku zmenili veci k lepsiemu.


ake myslis podobne? je tu niekolko desiatok stran o tom istom.. jeden navrhuje nezmyselne riesenia a ostatni to tomu jednemu vyvracaju.. dokonca toto ani nebola tema o tom, ale uplne o niecom inom.. tak prepac ze sa mi nechce stale citat dookola to iste 
dokonca ten jeden to rozobera ako v tejto teme, tak aj v inych, resp inej..

a o com to je vsetko je? vsetci dobre vieme ako si tu zijeme.. niekto lepsie a niekto horsie, no myslim si ze kazdy normalny clovek riadne zaraba a zbytocne sa nestazuje.. 
je potom zaujimave sledovat nejakeho emigranta, ktory odcestoval niekde za lepsim, podla prispevkov to lepsie tam aj ma, no namiesto toho aby prisiel sem a zacal uskutocnovat svoj sen o premene slovenska na lepsiu a bohatsiu krajinu (s tym co tam zarobil), vypisuje jeden prispevok za druhym a preklada v podstate nezmyselne myslienky.. preco nepride sem a nezacne on s tym ze svoj zisk bude rozdelovat nie sebe, ale svojim zamestnancom? preco nepride sem a nekandiduje niekde na zaujimave politicke miesto, aby to vsetko mohol zmenit?

ano.. je jednoduchsie pisat to niekde od stola z irska, ako prist sem a sam to zacat robit.. vsak?


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## hicotech

vies co? nikto nado mnou nestoji a povacsine tuto a aj tu druhu temu len znacim ako precitanu, no ked mi stale vyskoci nejaky novy prispevok od teba, tak niekedy sa necham zlakat  
btw.. naco tu potom pises ked "nechces stracat cas s ludmi, ktori nedokazu priniest nic hodnotne do zivota a diskusie"? pretoze pre mna si to presne ty..
vyjadrujes sa k temam o ktorych nemas absolutne ponatia, ale tak fundovane ze niekto ti na to skoci a vypisujes len dookola to iste.. ty by si mohol byt politikom.. nie jeden, ani dvaja tu presne ako ty..

btw.. ked uz si zacal so mnou komunikovat, tak ta poprosim odpovedz mi na moje otazky a slubujem ze ked odpovies normalne (bez vyhybania a pod.) tak ti tu nebudem nic pisat a kludne si rozoberat svoje teorie aj do konca sveta..

aby si nepovedal tak tuto je jedna, ktora ma najviac zaujima:
_"...preco nepride sem a nezacne on s tym ze svoj zisk bude rozdelovat nie sebe, ale svojim zamestnancom? preco nepride sem a nekandiduje niekde na zaujimave politicke miesto, aby to vsetko mohol zmenit?"_


----------



## kapibara

Hicotech, ja to vnimam tak, ze jeho "tvrdenia" su zaroven otazky. A su to otazky, na ktore by vela ludi chceli odpovede. Nastastie je tu dost takych, ktori mu na ne odpovedaju (aj ked nie na vsetky), posielaju linky a odkazy... a vdaka tomu aj my ostatni mozme pochopit urcite veci, alebo sa trochu kultivovat. Vdaka tomu, ze Milan pise a ostatni reaguju, som sa ja osobne dozvedela uz plno zaujimavych veci. Keby sa on nepytal a netvrdil nieco, nikto by tie linky neposielal. Okrem toho vela jeho otazok a tvrdeni je logickych. Debaty, ktore vyprvokoval prave on, mi dali tu na fore dost vela. Nepovedz mi, ze by si nechcel pochopit napriklad to, ze preco su ceny na Slovensku vyssie ako v Rakusku a to aj pri stvrtinovych platoch.....atd. atd.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## hicotech

kapibara said:


> Hicotech, ja to vnimam tak, ze jeho "tvrdenia" su zaroven otazky. A su to otazky, na ktore by vela ludi chceli odpovede. Nastastie je tu dost takych, ktori mu na ne odpovedaju (aj ked nie na vsetky), posielaju linky a odkazy... a vdaka tomu aj my ostatni mozme pochopit urcite veci, alebo sa trochu kultivovat. Vdaka tomu, ze Milan pise a ostatni reaguju, som sa ja osobne dozvedela uz plno zaujimavych veci. Keby sa on nepytal a netvrdil nieco, nikto by tie linky neposielal. Okrem toho vela jeho otazok a tvrdeni je logickych. Debaty, ktore vyprvokoval prave on, mi dali tu na fore dost vela. Nepovedz mi, ze by si nechcel pochopit napriklad to, ze preco su ceny na Slovensku vyssie ako v Rakusku a to aj pri stvrtinovych platoch.....atd. atd.


fajn.. je to tvoj nazor a ja ho respektujem, no opat tu nieco pisal a zabudol odpovedat.. co sa nestalo prvy krat, kedy sa ho ludia nieco spytali a on neodpovedal, pretoze to bola taka otazka na ktoru by odpovedat nevedel, alebo nemohol tak, aby z toho vysiel dobre on


----------



## Strummer

Milan, nemusis to adresovat priamo mne, skor ostatnym diskutujucim... ja som ti predsa uz napisal niekolkokrat ze UK a IR pre mna nie su a ani nikdy nebudu ziadne vzory ani inspiracia ani nic podobne. UK je umierajuce byvale imperium, ktore nema v globalnej ekonomike absolutne ziadnu perspektivu, a IR je z velkej casti len bublinovy americky danovy ojeb. Pre mna je vzorom Nemecko, a to, cuduj sa svete, tiez povazuje priemysel za hlavnu cast ekonomiky


----------



## kapibara

hicotech said:


> tak, aby z toho vysiel dobre on


praveze on sa vobec nesnazi z niecoho "vyjst dobre".
Debaty prebiehaju asi tak, ze on nieco tvrdi a 10 ludi ho presviedca o opaku ( sem tam niekto suhlasi) a odpovie vzdy. Malokedy na nieco nezareguje. A odpovie vsetkym desiatim. Preto toho on napise 10 krat viac ako hocikto iny, lebo svoje tvrdenia podlozi svojimi osobnymi skusenostami. Castokrat detailne. 
A ak ti na tvoje otazky neodpovedal, tak asi preto, ze su mimo cielovej temy. To, ci ma alebo nema prist naspat na Slovensko a rozdavat zisk svojej firmy zamestnancom je to, co ta v tejto debate najviac zaujima? 
Preco by sa mal vratit, ked vidi, ze ho nikto nechape? Ak vidi, ze jeho akekolvek napady na zlepsenie kazdy len ofrfle a dokazuje mu, ze na Slovensku su nezrealizovatelne, bez toho, aby sme pochopili preco? Preco su teda na Slovensku stvrtinove platy v porovnani s Rakuskom, ale ceny za tovar a sluzby su vyssie? Preco sa nikto neburi, ale kazdy si to vysvetli po svojom, ospravedlni si situaciu sam pre seba a ticho sedi a frfle doma pri telke? Preco investori prisli radsej na Slovenko ako niekde inde? Lebo toto je dolezita crta slovakov, ze sa neburia a ze sklonia chrbat a robia. ( tento nazor som citala na jednom talianskom fore pre investorov, kde presviedcali talianskych investorov, aby prisli na Slovensko. Ja sa za tuto nasu charakteristicku crtu dost hanbim. Milan na nu poukazuje a posielate ho do pecka.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## hicotech

kapibara said:


> A ak ti na tvoje otazky neodpovedal, tak asi preto, ze su mimo cielovej temy. To, ci ma alebo nema prist naspat na Slovensko a rozdavat zisk svojej firmy zamestnancom je to, co ta v tejto debate najviac zaujima?


jasne ze to je to, co ma zaujima.. lebo je to tak nerealne ako to ze ja sa stanem predsedom SMERu :lol:
ci sa mylim a robi to tam v irsku? alebo len vodu kaze a vino pije? nechap ma zle, ale toto co navrhuje on je cisty nezmysel.. a ak tak velmi chce pomoct slovensku tak nech s tym zacne aj inac ako len tym ze tu bude vypisovat stranu za stranou dlhosiahle prispevky od vidim do nevidim..

dokonca nevidim dovod aby to robili nasi podnikatelia.. podnika sa za ucelom zisku a ja ako podnikatel by som radsej nepodnikal, ale nechal sa zamestnat, ked by som mal niekomu zo zakona rozdat to co som si zarobil, lebo je treba zvysovat nejaku mieru a cisla.. na to sa ti potom kazdy podnikatel vies co a ostane tu len statny majetok.. je to len dalsia jeho myslienka, ktora uz kedysi niekde nefungovala..




kapibara said:


> Preco by sa mal vratit, ked vidi, ze ho nikto nechape? Ak vidi, ze jeho akekolvek napady na zlepsenie kazdy len ofrfle a dokazuje mu, ze na Slovensku su nezrealizovatelne, bez toho, aby sme pochopili preco?


"vsetci su blazni, len ja som lietadlo.."
ak jeden clovek nieco sustavne navrhuje a zbytok mu povacsine oponuje, lebo to nie je dobre tak je chyba v tom zbytku ci v tom jednom? hmm?




kapibara said:


> Preco su teda na Slovensku stvrtinove platy v porovnani s Rakuskom, ale ceny za tovar a sluzby su nizsie? Preco sa nikto neburi, ale kazdy si to vysvetli po svojom, ospravedlni si situaciu sam pre seba a ticho sedi a frfle doma pri telke?


myslim si ze je kazdeho osobna vec kolko si za svoju robotu zapyta.. niekto je spokojny a pracuje dalej, niekto nie a pyta si viac, alebo ide k niekomu inemu (mame tu totizto otvorene prilezitosti) a niekto ide do irska a................. po bitke je kazdy general :lol:


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Strumer, postol si tu dost trufale vyhlasenia.
> Ktore, sa priznam, ze su pre mna nove a doteraz som sa s nimi nejako vo vacsom nestretol.
> Mohol by som ta poprosit o nejake linky, alebo vseobecne rozsirene nazory, podporujuce tieto tvoje vyhlasenia?


sam sebe sa cudujem, ze mam este trpezlivost ta vzdelavat, ale ok, zacat mozes trebars tu:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelstand



> Germany's Mittelstand companies (SME) are a very important part of the country's economy. In 2003, *these companies employed 70.2% of all employees in private business*, according to the Institut für Mittelstandsforschung. Many Mittelstand companies are export-oriented. They focus on innovative and high value manufactured products and occupy worldwide niche market leadership positions in numerous B2B segments. They are typically privately owned and based in small rural communities. Many of the successful Mittelstand companies combine a cautious and long-term oriented approach to business with the adoption of modern management practices, like employing outside professional management and the implementation of lean manufacturing practices and total quality management.


po nemecky predpokladam ze nevies, takze odkazy na nemecke clanky sem asi davat nebudem, v anglictine si to mozes najst aj sam, zacat mozes tymi PDFkami co su linknute dole na tej wiki stranke.

tuto mas aspon na ukazku dalsi clanok:
http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/sep2010/gb20100929_905740.htm

A co sa tyka UK, tak to je vseobecne znama vec (kedze UK nema prakticky ziadne exportne moznosti), uz som tu postoval x clankov, takisto k irskym danovym unikom, vygoogli si "double irish" a "dutch sandwich".


----------



## [SK]peter

V Írsku sa platí 20% daň z príjmu FO. Pričom prijmy nad €32,800 sa už zdaňujú 41% daňov. Daň z príjmu PO je vo výške 12,5%.

Žiadných 70% ako sa tu mylne uvádzalo.

Slovenska rovna daň 19% sa mi viac páči (aj keď je deformovana "milionarskou daňou") ako čistejší a spravodlivejší spôsob zdanenia.

Nezabudnime, že pred 10 rokmi sme aj mi na Slovensku mali takéto nezmyselne komplikované a vysoke dane.

_V prechodnom období rokov 1998 a 1999 sa uplatnovala tzv. milionárska dan na princípe prirážky k dani v rozpätí od 5 % do 30 % pri základe presahujúcom sumu 1 080 000 Sk, v dôsledku coho predstavovala najvyššiu sadzba dane vo výške 55 %. Pre svoju nedokonalost a neúcinnost bola tzv. milionárska dan od 1.1.2000 zrušená._


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Co povies teraz?
> Ked si s tou babenkou porovnas slovenskych podnikatelov, potom mozno pochopis mna, ked tvrdim, ze u nas je podnikatelsky sektor stale v dobe kamennej a kazdorocne sa coraz viac prepada, oproti zapadu.
> Kazdorocne je totiz neefektvnejsi a nekonkurencieschopnejsi, ako rastie chamtivost a nenazatost slovnskych podnikatelov, ktorych podnikanie spociva v kupe Audi Q7 - bez akejkolvek vykonanej prace, len na zaklade otrockych miezd.


Už prosím ťa nezáviď druhým ich úspech. Za celý rok 2010 sa na Slovensku predalo AŽ 12 kusov Audi Q7!!!  Koľko sa ich predalo v Irsku?
http://www.webnoviny.sk/download/788/statistika-registracii-aut.pdf


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ano, mas pravdu.
> Nad tu sumu, zalezi od danovych ulav, je skutocne dan 41%.
> Ibaze potom je este PAYE a PRSI.
> A aj ked tieto hodnoty neviem teraz, po tych zmenach v Irsku, pred 3 rokmi to bolo okolo 11% + 10.5% + 7% - z toho nieco platil zamestnanec a nieco zamestnavatel.
> 
> A teraz si skus spocitat 41% + 11% + 10.5% + 7% a dostanes sumu, ktoru si musel zaplatit statu z kazdej odvedenej sumy nad tu hranicu 32 800 euro.
> 
> Zaroven mi povedz, ktor normalny podnikatel by si vyplacal firemny zisk takymto zdanenim.
> 
> Slovenska dan sa i sice moze viac pacit, ale jej nasledky vidime kazdodenne.
> V spojeni s nasim myslenim, ktore nam zarucuje tie nase .......mzdy.


Miešaš jablka a hrušky. Dan a odvody. Aj na Slovensku sa platia odvody. *Skratka PRSI sú naše odvody!!!! *Tak neviem prečo to sčitavaš. Na Slovensku sú ešte vyššie. Nezavádzaj.

_PRSI is paid by employees, employers, and the self-employed as a percentage of wages after pension contributions. It includes social insurance and a health contribution_

ps: už si prosim ťa odpusť tie invektívy k Slovensku či Slovakom a nerob NÁM hambu!


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ved to je presne to, co tu tvrdim aj ja - ked ten irsky/UK system podnikania priamo podporuje rozvoj rodinnych malych a strednych podnikov.
> 
> Len jednu vec si prehliadol - aj ked sa v tvojom linku pise o priemysle, _Mittelstand_ neznamena preto automaticky iba priemysel.
> Tie male a stredne firmy su este viac zastupene v sluzbach, polnohospodarstve, turistike, proste vo vsekych odvetviach v nemeckom hospodarstve.


absolutna vacsina (a hlavne tych najdolezitejsich, teda exportnych) ich je priemyselnych, ak si si precital tie texty tak ti to musi byt jasne.

porovnavat to s irskom alebo s UK sa dost dobre neda, v nemecku existuju TISICE malych priemyselnych firiem, ktore su vo svojich oboroch globalnymi lidrami... to je nieco co v UK nema obdoby a v Irsku uz vobec nie. ocividne si zase nepochopil o akom obrovskom kvalitativnom a aj kvantitativnom rozdiele je tu rec.


----------



## kidos

zaq- 
Tá podnikateľská mentalita o ktorej píšeš stále na Slovensku funguje. Ale stále funguje u generácie 45 ročných a viac. Je pravda, že práve títo podnikatelia tvoria možno až 80 % podnikateľských príjmov. Už som ti niečo písal o tejto komunisticky vychovanej generácii. Ale ja osobne ani nepoznám mladých začínajúcich podnikateľov, ktorí by nevrážali všetky zarobené prostriedky naspäť do firmy. Z okruhu ľudí, ktorích poznám a podnikajú, nikto nejazdí drahším autom ako jeho 2 mesačný príjem (okrem tích, čo auto potrebujú priamo k podnikaniu) a dokonca veľa z nich ani auto nemá, lebo sa im nechce stáť v zácpe každý deň. Veľa 35 ročných, čo preberajú firmu po otcovi, sú schopní ju do 2 rokov zreštrukturalizovať takým štýlom, že môžu zamestnať nových ľudí nakúpiť novú technológiu a zvyšovať platy o polovicu pri skoro nezmenených ziskoch. Neviem ako dlho si nebol na slovensku, ale ja pokrok v tejto oblasti vidím. Možno som ale v kontakte so "zlým" okruhom ľudí a inde to funguje inak. Problém je, že skôr či neskôr narazíš na niekoho zo starej školy a nepohneš sa ďalej. Znovu sa budem opakovať- dôležité je aby stará komunistická generácia prenechala ako podnikateľskú, tak mocenskú sféru mladým. Tí však musia dorásť, takže si na to ešte pár rokov počkáme.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Takze aby sa nezabudlo na tento komunisticky navrh


> 3.) okamzite zakazte podnikatelom vytahovanie firemneho zisku a jeho pouzivanie na osobne ucely – zavedte podnikanie na zaklade obmedzenej vysky miezd pre podnikatelov


Milan KLAMAL ked tvrdil, ze nieco take existuje aj na zapade. 
To o com sa tu hovorilo bola obycajna progresivna dan z prijmu FO, ktora plati pre vsetky fyzicke osoby a teda aj zamestnancov a v ziadnom pripade sa neda povazovat za zakaz vyberania zisku z firiem.


----------



## zaq-

@K


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Ako vsak pises, este stale je tu stara generacia.
> Aj ked nie som si isty, ci J&T, alebo Penta sa za staru generaciu daju povazovat.


Stará generácia v tej dobe tomu kindermanažmentu v JaT a Pente pomohla sa rozhýbať svojimi kádrovými známosťami ešte z doby nie tak zabudnutej.


----------



## zaq-

No


----------



## Sukino

Ziaden zakaz zisku s.r.o. na zapade a v Irsku nie je a navrhovat nieco take je usmevne prinajlepsom.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Co sa tyka UK a Irska, Strummer, je uplne jedno, ci exportnym vyrobkom, ktory tvoja rodinna firma vyprodukuje a preda, je laserovy mikrocip, alebo vrecko zemiakov.


Nie je to jedno. Totiz, keby si si precital tie clanky poriadne, vedel by si, ze tie nemecke firmy sa prevazne specializuju na jednu vec, a tou je precizne strojarstvo. Poviem ti jednu vec: ja som peknych par rokov pracoval v nemeckej strojarskej firme (jednej z najvacsich na svete) a potom dalsich par rokov v americkej IT firme (tiez jednej z najvacsich na svete). Po tom com som tam videl, som pochopil to, ze prakticky vsetko sa da urobit niekde inde na svete lacnejsie. Takmer akukolvek vyrobu alebo sluzbu mozes zobrat, premiestnit ju do Ciny alebo Indie, kde ti to 10 aziatov spravi 10x lacnejsie. Lenze prave precizne strojarstvo je nieco, kde to tak lahko nejde, a niekedy to nejde vobec. Jednoducho, z nejakeho dovodu, aj ked zoberies 30 Cinanov, tak oni, aj keby sa na hlavu postavili, nevyrobia nejake specialne lozisko tak, ako ho vyrobi typek niekde v dedinke v Bavorsku, ktory tie loziska vyraba uz 30 rokov a predtym ich 20 rokov vyrabal jeho otec a dodavaju ich do celeho sveta. A o tom to je, ze strojarstvo je jeden z mala oborov, ktore proste neojebes :cheers:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ako podnikatelovi mi je uplne jedno, ako sa nazyva to, co musim zaplatit statu.
> 
> Ked je to stale 70%.


Teraz nás už uražaš. Tiež platime dane a odvody. Z ceny práce tiež odvádzame približne 60% štatu!!!

Nerev. Slovensko aj Irsko majú rovnake daňove a odvodove zaťaženie. Na tomto obrazku sa rozpadá cela tvoja vízia :cheers:









ps: mne obrazok zobrazuje, ak nie tak tu je http://s3.postimage.org/5iyfnck7r/dan.png


----------



## Strummer




----------



## zaq-

Vd


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Vypestovat vrece zemiakov a predat ho v zahranici, pri dnesne europskej konkurencii, moze byt rovnako nemozne, ako vymysliet a vyrobit mimoriadne presny precizny strojarsky vyrobok.


ano, predpokladajme ze to je rovnako tazke. comu ma v tom pripade vacsi zmysel sa venovat: vyrobe zemiakov, alebo vyrobe strojov, pomocou ktorych tie zemiaky pestujes/vyrabas? a prave to je zasadny strukturalny rozdiel medzi ekonomikou nemecka a inych krajin. ine krajiny vyrabaju spotrebny tovar, nemci vyrabaju stroje na vyrobu toho tovaru. preto sa ich len minimalne dotknu outsourcingy, stahovanie za lacnejsimi trhmi, dokonca aj globalne krizy sa ich dotknu menej. pretoze co si myslis ze ma vacsiu pridanu hodnotu: ipod? alebo stroj, pomocou ktoreho vyrobis milion ipodov? a bez ohladu na to, kde sa ipody vyrabaju, stroj potrebuju aj tam. takze nemecky vyrobca stroja len zmeni krajinu odberatela a fici dalej.

a k tomu co navrhujem: mozno si si nevsimol, ale ja nie som jeden z tych, kto narieka nad slovenskou ekonomikou, nad platmi, atd... ja nadavam na ine veci, na to ze slovaci su primitivny zaostaly narod, ze jazdia jak k*k*ti, parkuju jak jebnuti, nefunguju tu verejne sluzby, policia, justicny system, vladnu tu mafie, atd, atd... ale co sa tyka ekonomiky, tak myslim ze je to celkom ok. jasne ze by to mohlo byt lepsie, ale tak zle to zase neni.


----------



## Qwert

*Povedzme,*

že sa zhodneme, že skokové zvyšovanie miezd by nebolo dobrým riešením.

No stále tu zostávajú nevyriešené základné problémy našej ekonomiky a spoločnosti.

Tie spoločenské sú, ako hovorí Strummer, korupcia, zlyhavajúca polícia, justícia, verejná správa ako celok a z toho vyplývajúce problémy.

Ekonomické sú nízke reálne mzdy, vysoká nezamestnanosť a z toho vyplývajúca nízka životná úroveň, deformácie trhu (nie len realitného) atď. V tomto totiž zase so Strummerom nesúhlasím, že by to nebolo až také zlé. Zaradil by som tam aj nepriaznivý demografický vývoj.

Ak sa obmedzíme na tie ekonomické problémy (aj keď tie spoločenské s nimi úzko súvisia), tak ako by sme ich mali riešiť? Milanove riešenia už poznáme, boli tu 100x vysvetlené a 100x spochybnené. Čo ďalej? Ponechať to všetko na samovývoj a voľnú ruku trhu? To asi nie. Mali by tu byť nejaké zásahy štátu? Asi áno. Ak áno, tak aké?


----------



## kaxno

Strummer said:


> a k tomu co navrhujem: mozno si si nevsimol, ale ja nie som jeden z tych, kto narieka nad slovenskou ekonomikou, nad platmi, atd... ja nadavam na ine veci, na to ze slovaci su primitivny zaostaly narod, ze jazdia jak k*k*ti, parkuju jak jebnuti, nefunguju tu verejne sluzby, policia, justicny system, vladnu tu mafie, atd, atd... ale co sa tyka ekonomiky, tak myslim ze je to celkom ok. jasne ze by to mohlo byt lepsie, ale tak zle to zase neni.


Ono treba povedat, ze v Slovenskej "ekonomike" je penazi dost. Akurat mnoho z nich plava tak pomimo. Kym sa budu ludia spravat tak ako popisuje tuto Strummer, tak tazko zlepsime ekonomicku situaciu, bo ludia budu stale o*****vat ... Problem je v ludoch a tym ze by sme im dali "pro forma" viac penazi, by sme toho moc nezlepsili.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Vdaka, Strummer, teraz to uz vidim.
> Stale vsak nechapem, co ma ten graf spolocne s cim, ked vyjadruje stredne hodnoty progresivneho danveho a odvodoveho zatazenia v Irsku s jednotnym zatazenim na Slovensku?
> Pre *[SK]Petra* - netreba objavovat objavene.
> Cela vyspela Europa pouziva jednotny system, ktory sa lisi iba v percentualnom zatazeni a tento system ma svoje odovodnenie.
> Preco s tento system nemoze zaviest na SLovensku - to je pre mna zahadou.


Európa zavedie system ako na Slovensku. Náš system je lepši!

Obrazok som tu dal hlavne, lebo si nariekal ako veľa odvádzaš štátu, aký máte zakaz zisku a pritom Irsko je na tom úplne rovnako ako Slovensko!!! a obe krajiny patria k lídrom Europy v zaťažení!!!


----------



## zaq-

:.


----------



## [SK]peter

Qwert said:


> že sa zhodneme, že skokové zvyšovanie miezd by nebolo dobrým riešením.
> 
> No stále tu zostávajú nevyriešené základné problémy našej ekonomiky a spoločnosti.
> 
> Tie spoločenské sú, ako hovorí Strummer, korupcia, zlyhavajúca polícia, justícia, verejná správa ako celok a z toho vyplývajúce problémy.
> 
> Ekonomické sú nízke reálne mzdy, vysoká nezamestnanosť a z toho vyplývajúca nízka životná úroveň, deformácie trhu (nie len realitného) atď. V tomto totiž zase so Strummerom nesúhlasím, že by to nebolo až také zlé. Zaradil by som tam aj nepriaznivý demografický vývoj.
> 
> Ak sa obmedzíme na tie ekonomické problémy (aj keď tie spoločenské s nimi úzko súvisia), tak ako by sme ich mali riešiť? Milanove riešenia už poznáme, boli tu 100x vysvetlené a 100x spochybnené. Čo ďalej? Ponechať to všetko na samovývoj a voľnú ruku trhu? To asi nie. Mali by tu byť nejaké zásahy štátu? Asi áno. Ak áno, tak aké?


- áno, skokovité zvyšenie nič nerieši. dôležité je kvalitná ekonomika a následný vnútorný tlak na rast miezd.

- liekom bude, spravodlivá justícia, vymožiteľnosť práva, odstraňovanie prekážok v podnikani, efektívny štát, jednoduchosť daňového systemu atd... všetci tieto keci pozname ale je to tak. v tomto smere sa zlepšujeme aj keď sú stale medzery.

- som jednoznačne za voľnú ruku trhu. štát by mal vytvárať prostredie a nie zasahovať do trhu. (jednotlivci dokážu byť efektívnejší ako centrálny orgán)


----------



## [SK]peter

To že z čísla HDP nenajeme je jasne.

Ale rast HDP ukazuje že viac spotrebúvame, viac vyrábame a viac vyvážame. *Je dokazané že s vyšším HDP rastú aj mzdy*. Myslím si, že môžme byť hrdý čo sme za posledných desať rokov dokázali, Z 50% EU na 75% EU :banana:


----------



## kapibara

kaxno said:


> v Slovenskej "ekonomike" je penazi dost. Akurat mnoho z nich plava tak pomimo.


Myslim, ze to je presne to, co umoznuje slovakom zit "normalne", napriek ich stvrtinovych platom. Vsetci ti ludia, ktori idu na rok, na dva do zahranicia, vratia sa a nedeklaruju ich prijem a vdaka tomu si postavia domy, kupia byty, splatia hypoteky....A ak toto najvssiu zivotnu polozku nemusia splacat, tak im staci aj stvrtinovy plat. Takze "seda" ekonomika zatial zacranuje slovakov. 

Pocula som raz nazor v jednej serioznej debate, ze aj Taliansko funguje vdaka svojej sedej ekonomike, nedeklarovanej praci, vyplatam z ruky do ruky... . Aj Amerika v rokoch 50tych sa vdaka tomu vedela postavit na nohy. Lebo aj tieto peniaze sa tocia. Ludia vdaka nim konzumuju a podporuju tym HDP krajiny. 
V takom Francuzsku sa dane a taxy stale zvysuju a za nasledok to ma to, ze obrovska cast bohatych ludi si zriaduje danovu domiciliaciu vo Svajciarsku, v Amerike....Preto aj Sarkozy chcel znizit plafon milionarskej dane a nikomu sa to nepacilo. 
Takze ak to chce stat az prilis kontrolovat, tak za nasledok to moze mat aj odliv danovych poplatnikov z krajiny. A kedze na Slovensku vlada ukazuje ako sa ma kradnut, ake je to praticke a jednoduche, tak sa kazdy len inspiruje. Preco by si mali slovaci sami od seba vstupit do svedomia a poctivo odvadzat vsetko ako sa patri? Seda ekonomika drzi slovakov nad vodou.


----------



## zaq-

I'


----------



## Qwert

Existuje niekde na internete porovnanie HDP na obyvateľa a priemernej mzdy v jednotlivých krajinách EÚ? Hľadal som, ale nič rozumné som nenašiel.


----------



## [SK]peter

vlastný výtvor určite nie 100% presný


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> vlastný výtvor určite nie 100% presný


ten server na ktorom to hostujes asi nepovoluje hotlinking, nezobrazuje sa to tu, tak to radsej davaj na imageshack...










...a ta exponencialna regresia, ktorou je to prelozene, je trochu odvazna :lol: asi by som to dal skor naopak (logaritmicke).


----------



## Sukino

lol Greece, explains everything


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Ako vsak pises, este stale je tu stara generacia.
> Aj ked nie som si isty, ci J&T, alebo Penta sa za staru generaciu daju povazovat.
> Kazdopadne na ociach verejnosti su prave oni a preto su to oni, ktori posobia ako _role model_ pre ostatnych.
> 
> .


Veď práve J&T bola vybudovaná starou generáciou, na starých princípoch starým Tkáčom, ktorý tam má prakticky stále najväčšie slovo a bez jeho podpory a známostí by sa celé J&T veľmi rýchlo potopilo. Mladý si ani neprdnú bez jeho dovolenia. V pente to bude podobné. 


Ja vidím veľký problém na Slovensku v neschopnosti a odovzdanosti ľudí. Áno makať to každý Slovák vie, o tom niet pochýb, ale každý povie- dajte mi prácu a ja budem makať a potom frflať na nízky plat a na majiteľa že je otrokár a zisky odlieva do zahraničia. "Dajte mi"- to je tiež pozostatok z komunizmu. A čo tak sa samozamestnať??? Mám známeho v Rimavskej Sobote, je stolár, pracuje sám s pomocníkom (je pred dôchodkom a nechce nikoho zamestnávať), robí väčšinou kuchyne na mieru. Má toľko zákaziek, že 50% musí odmietnuť, nemá nikde žiadnu reklamu. S cenami by kľudne mohol ísť hore. Vraví, že v okrese by sa uživilo ďaľších cca. 5 takýchto malých dielní. Jakto že tam nie sú??? A to v RS okrese je jedna z najväčších nezamestnaností na SK. Vstupné náklady sú minimálne. Takýchto príkladov sú tisíce. 

Minule som čítal knižku Jánošíci s těžkou hlavou (Český novinár píše cestopis o Slovensku), chlapík sa dostal do rázovitej dedinky pri BB Strelníky. Miestny podnikateľ (na miestne pomery veľkopodnikateľ) tam má lyžiarsky vlek a penzión s reštauráciou. Penzión má plný 365 dní v roku a v dedine by sa uživili ďaľšie dva. Pracujú u neho mladí chalani z dediny, každý z nich má veľký barák po babke. Pravidelne sa ich snaží dotlačiť k tomu, nech si spravia vlastný penzión, že im pomôže zo začiatku a pritiahnu spolu ešte viac turistov. A čo nato mladí chalani? : "to by sme v dedine vyzerali ako najväčší chudáci, keby sme vo vlastnom dome museli cudzích prespávať"
A keby si už aj ten nový penzión niekto otvoril, v dedine by bol "zradca" začala by závisť a podhadzovanie polien pod nohy.


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> vlastný výtvor určite nie 100% presný


Zaujímavé, takže HDP na obyvateľa je na Slovensku 1,24 násobok ročnej hrubej mzdy. V ČR je to 1,21 násobok. Takže ak by sme chceli dosiahnuť český pomer medzi HDP a priemernou mzdou, tak by sme zarábali nie 1 084 ale 1 107,8 USD mesačne. To nie je veľký rozdiel.

Ak to porovnám s inými krajinami, tak v Slovinsku je tento pomer 0,89 a teda by sme zarábali 1 498 USD mesačne.

Asi najvýraznejší je tento (ne)pomer v Grécku - 0,72. HDP na obyvateľa je tam len 72 % ročnej hrubej mzdy.

Ja inak dosť zaujímavé, že sú krajiny, vlastne je to asi väčšina krajín, kde ročná hrubá mzda je vyššia ako HDP na obyvateľa (za rok). Ako sa dá toto vysvetliť? Väčšina ľudí zarába oveľa menej než priemer a ten zdvíha úzka skupina najbohatších?


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

^^Ja hovorím, že skokové zvyšovanie miezd by nebolo dobrým riešením. Plynulé zvyšovanie miezd je podľa mňa dobré.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Neber to, prosim ta, teraz osobne, myslim to vseobecne o Slovakoch,
> ale to sme naozaj tak nekonecne tupy a sprosty narod, ze aj ked mame pred vlastnymi ocami jasne a presne napisane fakty a argumenty, aj tak im neverime a stale tvrdime to svoje???
> 
> Co nie je v poriadku, so Slovakmi?
> Mame ine geneticke myslenie?
> Mame nejake ine elektronicke prepojenie mozgu?
> Vyuzivame nas mozog na nizsiu kapacitu?


Ak si taký socialóg ako ekonom tak potom :bash: :lol:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Preco vzdy musime za kazdu cenu oponovat a mysliet si to svoje?
> Preco nedokazeme jednoducho suhlasit???


To sa nazýva diskusia, jeden povie jedno, druhý druhé a každý má svoje argumenty.

Nenúť nás všetkých myslieť ako ty a súhlasiť s tebou.

Nie si Boh.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Na *zapad* od tej hranice, vyroba akehokolvek produktu nie je absolutne ziadny problem.
> Tam je najvacsou dilemou podnikatelov, ako produkt *predat*.


no vidis, keby si si aspon precital clanky co ti tu linkujem... toto je porovnanie USA a Nemecka z jedneho z nich:



> Philosophically, though, the two countries' small and midsize businesses couldn't be further apart. "In the U.S., the focus is on entrepreneurship—it's important to be a businessman and self-employed," said Volker Wittberg, professor at a university of applied sciences in Bielefeld, which trains future Mittelstand employees. "Germany is a tinkering country, where you found a company once you've made an invention. Mittelstand is about products, not so much about the people behind."


pochop uz konecne, preco ti tu stale zdoraznujem ze ten tvoj "zapad" ako ho vidis je LEN anglosasky zapad. ty tu neustale postujes nejake tvrdenia o "zapade" ale vacsina z nich NEPLATI pre nemecky kulturno-ekonomicky priestor, o com ty ale ocividne netusis, aj ked sa ti to snazim vysvetlovat dokola.

v nemecku je dolezite vediet produkt vyrobit, pretoze len to, ze vies nieco vyrobit, ti zaruci ze v buducnosti prezijes.

ale samozrejme, najlepsie su na tom ti, ktori vedia nieco originalne a ziadane aj vyrobit a zaroven to aj uspesne predavat (kapibara iste potvrdi ). ale LEN vediet predavat v ziadnom pripade nestaci, to je presne to na com teraz krachuje americka ekonomika. ze si zopar MBA idiotov myslelo, ze krajina moze fungovat len na predavani a spekulaciach a realny tovar budu vyrabat trpaslici na severnom pole.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Ibaze plynule zvysovanie miezd sa prespalo za poslednych 20 rokov!!!
> 
> 20 rokov rastli priemerne mzdy iba subezne s inflaciou, ked produkivita a HDP rastli radovo v desatkach percentach.
> 
> Teraz je u nas anomalia - mzdy su niekolnasobne nizsie, ako by mali byt.
> A my navyse tvrdime, ze mzdy treba znizit - rusenie minimalnej mzdy!!!!!
> 
> Jedinym riesenim tejto nezdravej situacie, ktora sposbuje nezamestnanost a 90% hospodarskych problemov Slovenska,
> je tie *mzdy okamzite zvysit* na hodnoty kopirujuce produktivitu a HDP!!!
> 
> A kedze v tom mame 20 rocny sklz, treba to dobehnut skokovo!!!


Aj keď máme 20 ročný sklz, nedá sa to dobehnúť skokovo. Môžme to dobehnúť vyšším rastom, ale nie skokom. A ten sklz podľa mňa nie je 20 ročný, ale skôr 60 ročný. Nemám totiž pocit, že by pred rokom 1989 bolo Slovensko nejako bohatou krajinou, alebo že by naše mzdy boli aj po zohľadnení parity kúpnej sily rovnaké ako v západnom bloku.


----------



## zaq-

Qw


----------



## hicotech

kapibara said:


> **** YOU CHINA!


esteze tam maju ten zly "komunizmus" proti ktoremu sme tu klucikovali :lol:
ale pravda no..


----------



## wuane

Podla mna mozno teraz,a este par rokov bude Cina na vrchole.Cim viac sa ale zacne otvarat okolitemu svetu a cim viac Cinanov bude vzdelanych ,tym viac im porastu zivotne naroky,nebudu ochotni muklacit za tie mzdy co teraz .Uvedomia si ze su len otrokarska vykoristovana spolocnost a bude narastat nespokojnost obyvatelstva.Nie voci okolitemu svetu ale voci rezimu.Su tam stovky milionov ludi v chudobe.

Podla mna nastanu aj nejake separatisticke pnutia.Cina je etnicky tak zmiesana ze sa nam to tu da tazko predstavit,a ludia z rozlicnych regionov si tam castokrat nerozumeju,pretoze neovladaju spolocny jazyk.Myslim si ze sa Cina zacne postupne rozpadat,ako sa rozpadol Sovietsky zvaz.


----------



## Strummer

Cinania sa maju teraz lepsie nez kedykolvek v minulosti... okrem toho je tam uuuplne ina mentalita. A co sa tyka rozpadu, tak sovietsky zvaz bol len kratkodoby umelo vytvoreny heterogenny celok. Skus si ale zistit, ako dlho existuje Cina v aktualej podobe (plusminus niektore pohranicne oblasti).


----------



## wuane

^^samozrejme ze poznam Cinske dinastie,no mam stale pocit ze ich sudrznost je viac menej dosledkom negramotnosti obyvatelstva a akehosi stredovekeho nazerania na svet.Urcite tam zohrava ulohu aj mentalita-taky ten mravci fenomen.Nechce sa mi verit ale ze by boli v tomto ako Japonci.V Cine ludsky zivot nema skoro ziadnu hodnotu a neverim tomu ze sa raz voci tomu niekto nepostavi.Hlavne ak sa casom Cinsky vidiek dozvie ovela viac o svete ako vedia teraz.
je ale pravda,ze to maju na medzinarodnej scene rozohrate momentalne velmi dobre.Ak dokazu svojich ludi presvedcit ze ten ich system funguje tak ako je nastaveny a poukazu im tie ´´dokonale´´ zapadne ekonomiky,ktore momentalne krachuju,tak sa mozu udrzat velmi dlho pripadne si pozicie este vylepsit.Zapadny svet im este sam poskytuje argumenty,preco je to v Cine lepsie.

ale to sme uz dost OT


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> ano, ale cinan neprisiel. ak za dedinu povazujeme cely svet, cinan tu vzdy byval s nami.


Dalo by sa tvrdit, ze cinan bol vzdy sucastou dediny len v pripade, ze jeho ceny za vyrobky, celkove naklady a platy by boli rovnake ako v nasej dedine. 
Lenze on sam medzi nas prisiel z inej dediny, v ktorej je vsetko lacnejsie, kde ma neporovnatelne nizsie naklady.... v tom pripade sa mu velmi lahko konkuruje a likviduje vsetko okolo seba. 

Uz od nepamati sa ludia zgrupovali do komunit a chranili si svoje zaujmy. Toto je asi prvy krat v historii sveta, ked nejaka (nasa) komunita ( Europa) nechrani svoje zaujmy, svojich vyrobcov, svoju ekonomiku, svoju cenu za pracu.... pred niekym, kto nam to cele naburava.
Preco? Len preto, aby par jedincov ( dovozcov lacnych veci z rozvojovych krajin, shitty cinskych vyrobkov ) bohatlo na ukor nas vsetkych? Na ukor celej nasej europskej komunity? Preco sa nechranime? ( aspon formou dovoznych prirazok, embarga....) Aby nekonkurovali nasim vyrobcom, aby neohrozovali nasu buducnost.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Qwert - suhlasim s tymi 60 rokmi.
> Podme sa vsak dohodnut na terminoch ,,skokovo'' a ,,plynule''


Zdvihnúť mzdy od stola o 100 % z večera do rána je skokové.

Napríklad od roku 1991 do roku 2000 sa priemerná mesačná nominálna mzda na Slovensku strojnásobila zo 125,14 € (3 770 Sk) na 379,41 € (11 430 Sk). V roku 2010 to bolo 769 €. Mzda sa teda od roku 2000 do roku 2010 viac než zdvojnásobila. Toto tempo sa teda spomaľuje. Čo je asi aj tým, že najväčšia inflácia tu bola začiatkom 90-tych rokov.

Také vysoké tempo ako v 90-tych rokoch už asi nedosiahneme. Keby sme chceli, aby bola za 10 rokov priemerná mzda na úrovni napr. 2 000 €, už to by si vyžadovalo priemerný rast miezd o viac než 10 % ročne, čo je dosť vysoké tempo. Teda asi aj nereálne. Tiež samozrejme rast reálnych miezd bude nižší, než rast nominálnych.

http://www.employment.gov.sk/index.php?SMC=1&id=15854
http://portal.statistics.sk/showdoc.do?docid=24135


Nejako tu zanikla moja otázka:


Qwert said:


> Ja inak dosť zaujímavé, že sú krajiny, vlastne je to asi väčšina krajín, kde ročná hrubá mzda je vyššia ako HDP na obyvateľa (za rok). Ako sa dá toto vysvetliť?


----------



## kidos

kaxno said:


> Co sa tyka samozamestnavania, su proste ludia, ktorim je lepsie sa zamestnat za slusny plat, ako riskovat podnikanie. Nie kazdy k tomu ma vztah, sklon k riziku a povahu. Ja napr. k tym ludom nepatrim a nehambim sa za to


To je jasná vec, že každý si vyberie to, čo sa mu viac hodí a za akúkoľvek prácu sa netreba hambiť. Ale keď je niekto dlhodobo nezamestnaný, proste by robil ale prácu si buď nevie zohnať, alebo len za minimálny plat a to nechce, musí začať na vlastnú päsť. Nie len furt frflať a vravieť "dajte mi prácu,dajte, dajte" .Kto sú to tí "oni"?


----------



## kidos

Potom ako Číňania v Európe predajú svoj tovar a utŕžia eura, následne za tieto eurá skúpia Európske dlhopisy, na ktorých druhotne zarobia. Tým pádom udržiavajú euro ako silnú menu voči doláru a vo veľkej miere pomáhajú krachujúcim Európskym ekonomikám pred úplným krachom. Však keby euro padlo, hneď by sa každý štát snažil tlačiť na podporu vlastných výrobcov, zavádyali by sa clá a Čína by stratila strategické odbytisko. Takže Čína nielenže nám predáva, ale si nás postupne aj kupuje a to všetko na úkor miliónov zotročovaných obyčajných čínskych ľudí.Pritom toto zotročovanie EU neustále kritizuje. No nie je to postavené na hlavu???


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Uz od nepamati sa ludia zgrupovali do komunit a chranili si svoje zaujmy. Toto je asi prvy krat v historii sveta, ked nejaka (nasa) komunita ( Europa) nechrani svoje zaujmy, svojich vyrobcov, svoju ekonomiku, svoju cenu za pracu.... pred niekym, kto nam to cele naburava.
> Preco? Len preto, aby par jedincov ( dovozcov lacnych veci z rozvojovych krajin, shitty cinskych vyrobkov ) bohatlo na ukor nas vsetkych? Na ukor celej nasej europskej komunity? Preco sa nechranime? ( aspon formou dovoznych prirazok, embarga....) Aby nekonkurovali nasim vyrobcom, aby neohrozovali nasu buducnost.


nechranime sa preto, lebo ziadne "my" nie je. v tom linku na efekt zvany "tragedy of the commons" je to vysvetlene... strasne vela ekonomickych teorii je totiz zalozenych na predpoklade, ze ak individualni jedinci budu konat tak, aby maximalizovali svoj vlastny prospech, tak sa to prejavi v prospech celej komunity. lenze toto je omyl, ktory v realnom svete vacsinou vobec nefunguje. vacsina ekonomov predpoklada ze jednotlivi ludia sa chovaju racionalne, a pri rozhodovani zvazuju mozne benefity a rizika. ludia to aj robia, ibaze len v MOMENTALNEJ situacii... ludia nechcu a casto ani nevedia rozmyslat v sirsich suvislostiach, najma casovych. tym padom je to "racionalne rozhodovanie" na ktorom su zalozene vsetky volno-trhove ekonomicke teorie len blud. podla teorie ludia prestanu kupovat tovar od vyrobcu, ktory nici zivotne prostredie, pretoze negativny vplyv na nich prevazi benefit nizkej ceny, ktoru im ten vyrobca ponuka. alebo nebudu vyuzivat vyrobky vyrobcu, ktory ich vyraba detskou pracou. samozrejme, ak by tam pracovali ich deti, alebo deti ich susedov, tak by to tak bolo. lenze ak ide o deti na druhom konci sveta, alebo znecistene zivotne prostredie niekde v cine, kazdemu to je jedno, a ludia to casto ani nevedia a ani nemaju ako zistit. a to, ze sa im to vrati ako bumerang, alebo az ich detom, vobec neriesia.

na druhu stranu ale treba povedat, ze v globalnom pohlade sa deje presne to co ekonomovia cakali, a to ze globalizacia postupne vyrovna zivotnu uroven na celej planete. akurat ze kazdy tak nejak automaticky predpokladal, ze k tomu dojde tak, ze "ich" (rozvojovych krajin) uroven stupne na nasu uroven. ako keby nikoho nenapadalo, ze nastane logickejsia situacia, a to ze oni stupnu, zaroven my klesneme a stretneme sa niekde v strede :cheers: a prave to klesanie zazivame prave teraz, prijemne to samozrejme nie je.



kidos said:


> No nie je to postavené na hlavu???


Z pohladu cinanov urcite nie :lol: to sme zase pri tom obmedzenom casovom pohlade, ktory ma vacsina ludi. Kazdy vidi Cinu len ako chudobnu komunisticku krajinu, ale to, ze ide o imperium s niekolko-tisic-rocnou historiou uz akosi nevidia. Cina nerobi nic ine, len sa vracia na poziciu, na ktorej sa nachadzala takmer 2000 rokov (s vynimkou posledneho storocia).

nech sa paci, graf (ukazuje pomer jednotlivych krajin na svetovom HDP):


----------



## Qwert

Toto asi trochu súvisí s predchádzajúcou debatou.

*Poliaci obsadzujú sever krajiny. Majú lepšie ceny*



> „15 až 20 percent lacnejšie. Navyše personál je veľmi milý a ochotný, viac ako u nás.“
> 
> „My radšej chceme predať viac tovaru a zarobiť postupne,“ porovnáva sa so Slovákmi majiteľka „Poľského obchodu" so zeleninou v Poprade Malgorzata Pulit.


Ach to slovenské podnikanie... Len keď tú slovenskú konkurenciu porazia, tak tie ceny asi zdvihnú.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

My sa musime bat toho, aby to nedopadlo takto (a zial to zatial k vsetkemu smeruje ...)





:/


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Neviem, ci si si to uvedomil, ale dnes sa pise rok 2011.


ja ano, ale ty by si mohol uvedomit ze uz nie je rok 1980, pretoze tvoje nazory zodpovedaju priblizne tej dobe 



zaq- said:


> Poprosim ta o jedinu odpoved:
> Vypis mi, prosim ta, nazvy cinskych firiem, ktorych vyrobky si denne svet kupuje a ktore su kazdemu zname.
> Ja ti potom vypisem nazvy americkych firiem a produktov, ktore sa v Cine a ktore pozna kazdy clovek na tomto svete.
> Potom porovname tieto dva listy.


o 10 rokov si ich porovnaj sam a spomen si na tuto debatu  ty totiz absolutne nechapes, v akej dobe momentalne zijeme. svet sa meni, a o 30 rokov bude vsetko uplne inak.



zaq- said:


> Strummer, rad by som ti veril, ze naozaj patris do toho stredoveku a ze sa tak aj snazis zit.
> Bohuzial vsak, po tvojich prispevkoch v threade Suburby, kde si velmi dorazne povedal, ze tvojou predstavou idealneho byvania je bytovka v pesej vzdialenosti od obchodneho centra, si jednoducho myslim, z klames sameho seba a svoju frustraciu a nenavist prenasas na tieto stranky.


nechapem co sa snazis povedat. skromny zivot a zivot v meste sa totiz vobec nevylucuju, skor naopak. moj carbon footprint je urcite niekolkonasobne mensi, nez ktorehokolvek vidiecana, ktory musi vsade jazdit autom, napriklad. ja som sa ale neznizil pocas celej tejto debaty k osobnym invektivam, nespravim to ani teraz  na rozdiel od teba, ktoremu vzdy ked dojdu argumenty, tak sa tu pravidelne navazas do inych diskuterov.



zaq- said:


> Ked automobilky tie dielce len zmontuju a snazia sa predat hotove vyrobky.
> Tym samozrejme netvrdim, ze automobilky nemaju svoj vlastny vyvoj.


:lol:hno:

ano, preto su americke automobilky na celom svete tak mimoriadne uspesne, kedze staci len poskladat dielce :lol:



zaq- said:


> Nech sa paci link na 500 najvacsich svetovych firiem.
> Staci, ked si zadas danu krajinu.
> Firmy z USA radsej nejdem spominat,
> ale co sa tyka tebou spominaneho UK, tak pred BMW sa v tomto rebricku nachadza 8 firiem.
> Irska ani jedna, ale ocakavat od krajiny, ktora ma 4 miliony obyvatelov a v ktorej sa pred 20 rokmi iba pasli ovce, aby konkurovala 80 milionovemu Nemecku, by som nepovazoval za vhodny priklad.


ja sa pytam na firmy ktorym sa dari podobne ako BMW, a ty mi sem das link na blby Fortune 500, rebricek ktory pre UK nevedie nikto iny nez BP. firma, ktora o par rokov s najvacsou pravdepodobnostou uz nebude existovat :lol: dakujem za potvrdenie  len pre tvoju informaciu, to je zoznam zostaveny na zaklade PRIJMOV, a jedine o com vypoveda, je velkost firmy.

ako perlicka na zaver, Fortune 500 z roku 2002, do pozornosti davam firmu, ktora je na mieste cislo 5:

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune500_archive/full/2002/

na dva tyzdne koncim s tymito diskusiami, takze mozes pokracovat s niekym inym, aj ked myslim ze uz tu nikto nebude mat trpezlivost :lol:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> nechranime sa preto, lebo ziadne "my" nie je.


Akoze MY nie je!? Ved som pisala, ze MY komunita- europska unia. Naco sme teda zakladali uniu, ak nie preto, aby sme boli spolu vsetci silnejsi? Akoze nie sme? Kto ma teda dohliadat na tieto veci? 
1. alebo tuto situaciu povazujes za spravnu
2. alebo celu europsku uniu neuznavas a nerespektujes . Ale v tom pripade mi je zahadou, preco si ZA pomoc Grecku?


----------



## kaxno

Strummer said:


> na dva tyzdne koncim s tymito diskusiami, takze mozes pokracovat s niekym inym, aj ked myslim ze uz tu nikto nebude mat trpezlivost :lol:


Uzi si dovolenku


----------



## wuane

Strummer...tu dovolenku mas kvoli praci ci SSC?


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Presne toto iste pocuvam uz poslednych 30 rokov.
> A este mi stale nikto nebol schopny su cinsku firmu, ktoru pozna cely svet a jej vyrobky su trhakom, ukazat.
> Cm to asi bude?
> Ale ak chces, som ochotny pockat dalsich 10, alebo aj 30 rokov.


Milan, ale toto nie je tym ze by taka firma nebola. Len je ticho, v pozadi, vyraba pre inych, alebo nema az taky silny marketing, aby bola v povedomi. To vsak neznamena, ze nezaraba  
Vezmi si taky Foxconn, toto je firma ktora vyraba vyrobky spickovej kvality, ktore vsak sama nenavrhuje, len vyraba (resp. sa na vyvoji spolupodiela).

Myslim ze su ludia ktori budu poznat Huawei, co je obrovsky gigant, ktory v dodavkach sietovych komponentov pre telco oblast dokaze prekonat Ericsson, Nokiu a pod. 

O tom, ze to je dnes Cina, v ktorej chodia najrychlejsie vlaky na svete, ktore su vysledkom vlastneho vyvoja a zdokonalenia zahranicnej technologie. Napriklad to vidno na tomto linku.  To ako aktualne investuju do rozvoja VRT je tiez zaujimave (aj ked tu je to jasne, maju z coho ...a potrebuju drzat ekonomiku v rastovom tempe ...). Avsak nic nie je vecne, ani Cinsky ekonomicky zazrak a prave preto robi teraz Cina to, co robi. 

A nie je to z daleka len Cina, je to napr. aj Korea, ktora valcuje. A to nie len cenou, ale aj kvalitou. Azijske vyrobky su spickove, tam kde kedysi vladol Phillips, dnes kraluje Samsung a LG, bol to prave Samsung, co postavil najvyssiu budovu na svete. Staci sa len kuknut, ako vypadaju dnes KIE a ake boli kedysi. Spravili taky obrovsky skok v pred, co sa nepodaril nikomu.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> To je omyl Qwert.
> Nazory [Sk]Petra neber do uvahy, k nemu sa este vratim, pretoze predpokladam, ze po vcerajsku, ked sa smrtelne urazil, sa tu ten clovek uz neobjavi.
> *Myslim si vsak, ze clovek, pod tym nickom, je jedna z najvacsich prekazok rozvoja Slovenska a prave jeho kratkozrake myslenie, nechapajuce trhovu ekonomiku, ale na druhej strane nesmierne samolube,ked ta jeho pycha vychadza z nespravnych pricin,
> sa stalo pricinou, ktora vedie Slovensko k hospodarskemu kolapsu.*A zabranit sa tomu uz da jedine velmi tazko -ak je to vobec este mozne.


:wtf: Toto si musím dať do statusu :lol: spravil som z teba najvačšieho hlupaka, keď som do posledneho argumentu vyvratil klamstva a hrubé omyly vyplívajúce z tvojej vlastnej nevzdelanosti. 

Zajtra si pozriem z akou perlou sa ku mne vrátiš


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Takze to cele uzavrem - *mzdy treba na Slovensku okamzite zvysit.*
> Tomu zvyseniu vsak musi predchadzat cela rada zakonov, ktore upravia slovenske podnikatelske prostredie a usmernia ho tym pravym smerom.
> 
> Co bolo jednym z bodov mojho projektu dostupnych domov.
> 
> Na zaver ti este odpoviem na tvoju otazku:
> 
> Nijako to vysvetlovat netreba.
> HDP a mzdy spolu az tak nesuvisia a netreba v tom hladat priamu umeru.
> Mzdy su umerne jedine produktivite, ked najvhodnejsou situaciou je ta, ked su mzdy zakazdym maly krok pred produktivitou, aby na nu vytvarali tlak na jej zvysovanie.


:bash: Zase sa vrtaš v tom čom absolutne nerozumieš a sme ti to tu milion krat vraveli. Bolo dokazané že produktivita ťaha mzdy a nie ty znova napíšeš, že opačne. Lebo aj tvojim sedliackym rozumom musíš pochopiť že najprv musíš vymyslieť, vyrobiť, predať a získať peniaze. Ale nie, ty máš najprv mzdu a až potom produkt. Z čoho prosím ťa si vytvoril tu mzdu?

Ako prosím ťa bude vypadať zákon o mzde? :nuts:


----------



## Strummer

ani nie dovolenka, len uz ma nebavi dohadovat sa furt dokola o tom istom :lol:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Strummer said:


> nech sa paci, graf (ukazuje pomer jednotlivych krajin na svetovom HDP):


Krasne vidiet efekt industrialnej revolucie.

Aj ked dovolim si trochu pochybovat o metodike tvorby tohoto grafu, kedze je hodne tazke definovat co bola "skutocna" Cina okolo roku 1 alebo okolo roku 1000. Na zaklade coho chceli odhadovat HDP v zapadnych provinciach kde sa pismo ako take dostalo so znacnym oneskorenim a par materialov co zostalo aj tak neprezilo cinsku kulturnu revoluciu?


----------



## kapibara

Aj vo mne ten "graf" vzbudzuje pochybnosti, kedze napriklad France v roku 1 , na tom uzemi zili galo-romanci, ktori s Francami nemaju vobec nic spolocne. A okolo roku 1000 to uzemie bolo tak rozkuskovane, ze nieje mozne, aby mali tak vyznamny podiel na celosvetovom HDP. 
A plno dalsich detailov...


----------



## kapibara

Qwert said:


> Ja inak dosť zaujímavé, že sú krajiny, vlastne je to asi väčšina krajín, kde ročná hrubá mzda je vyššia ako HDP na obyvateľa (za rok). Ako sa dá toto vysvetliť? ?





Qwert said:


> Nejako tu zanikla moja otázka:


Tiez som dufala ze sa k tomu niekto vyjadri. 
Mnohi sa tu len tvaria ze sa vyznaju a robia osvetu. :lol: Tie najzaujimavejsie veci vzdy ostanu nevysvetlene.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Aj vo mne ten "graf" vzbudzuje pochybnosti, kedze napriklad France v roku 1 , na tom uzemi zili galo-romanci, ktori s Francami nemaju vobec nic spolocne. A okolo roku 1000 to uzemie bolo tak rozkuskovane, ze nieje mozne, aby mali tak vyznamny podiel na celosvetovom HDP.
> A plno dalsich detailov...


autor toho grafu (uvedeny dole) sa historiou ekonomiky sveta zaoberal cely zivot. metodiky ktore pouzival, su v ekonomickych kruhoch mimoriadne respektovane, a su vysvetlene v jeho knihach, nic ti nebrani si ich nastudovat 

http://www.theworldeconomy.org/

http://www.ggdc.net/MADDISON/oriindex.htm

(a presne toto je mimochodom dovod, preco ma uz nebavia tieto internetove debaty. je velmi lahke jednou vetou spochybnit v podstate cokolvek, aj ked clovek vobec nepozna pozadie toho, k comu sa vyjadruje)


----------



## [SK]peter

tu sa hrá ZAQ na ekonóma a často keca hluposti o Slovákoch. V inom fore sa zase hrá na sociológa a podobne ako tu tiež len rozprava bullshit. pozrite ako mu to natreli tam;
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78889064&postcount=93 :lol:


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> To je omyl Qwert.
> (...)
> Ale aby som sa vratil - inflacia a zvysovanie miezd suvisia na Slovensku tak, ze prave stagnacia miezd sposobuje zvysovanie inflacie.
> To je sposobene slovenskym podnikatelskym prostredim, ktore, ako som spominal, je zalozene na nizkych mzdach a neobmedzenom zisku, pouzivanom na sukromne ucely.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Na zaver ti este odpoviem na tvoju otazku:
> 
> Nijako to vysvetlovat netreba.
> HDP a mzdy spolu az tak nesuvisia a netreba v tom hladat priamu umeru.
> Mzdy su umerne jedine produktivite, ked najvhodnejsou situaciou je ta, ked su mzdy zakazdym maly krok pred produktivitou, aby na nu vytvarali tlak na jej zvysovanie.


Tak povedal by som, že mzdy a inflácia veľmi úzko súvisia a že mzdy nie sú úmerné len produktivite. Ak v nejakej továrni zvýšiš produktivitu, napríklad tým, že zavedieš do výroby viac strojov, tak potrebuješ na tú istú prácu menej ľudí. Tí môžu zarobiť viac, ale nemusia. Zároveň tí prepustení budú bez akejkoľvek mzdy, ak si nenájdu novú prácu. Ak bude tých nezamestnaných veľa, tak, to bude vytvárať tlak na znižovanie miezd, napriek tomu, že produktivita sa znížila. Ale nerád sa k tomuto vyjadrujem, lebo, musím priznať, do hĺbky tomu nerozumiem.



kapibara said:


> Aj vo mne ten "graf" vzbudzuje pochybnosti, kedze napriklad France v roku 1 , na tom uzemi zili galo-romanci, ktori s Francami nemaju vobec nic spolocne. A okolo roku 1000 to uzemie bolo tak rozkuskovane, ze nieje mozne, aby mali tak vyznamny podiel na celosvetovom HDP.
> A plno dalsich detailov...


Hlavne v tom roku 1 by som čakal oveľa vyšší podiel Talianska, teda skôr Itálie, ktorá bola vtedy centom prekvitajúceho Imperium Romanum a do ktorej prúdili peniaze a tovar z troch kontinentov. Tiež ma prekvapuje relatívne nízky podiel Británie aj v časoch najväčšej slávy Britského impéria, ktorá bola v podobnej situácií ako Itália pred ňou.



kapibara said:


> Tiez som dufala ze sa k tomu niekto vyjadri.
> Mnohi sa tu len tvaria ze sa vyznaju a robia osvetu. :lol: Tie najzaujimavejsie veci vzdy ostanu nevysvetlene.


Ja si myslím, že tento pomer miezd a HDP je kľúčový v celej tejto debate. Prečo napríklad Slovinci, nech nejdem až tak ďaleko, pri 1,47 krát vyššom HDP na obyvateľa ako my, majú 2-krát vyššie platy ako my? Kde je tá príčina? A hlavne ako je možné, že pri HDP na obyvateľa vo výške 23 706 $ majú ročnú hrubú mzdu 26 460 $. Kde sa vezme ten rozdiel 2 754 $? Nehovoriac už o tom, že ani zďaleka nie celé HDP končí v mzdách. :dunno:


----------



## kapibara

Aj Michal nieco spochybnil, aj ja. A presne sme uviedli dovody nasich pochybnosti. 
V tom pripade v grafe nemalo byt uvedene France. Lebo to vyznieva tak, akoby Francuzsko fungovalo od roku 1 a zapricinovalo sa dost velkym podielom na celosvetovom HDP, co nieje pravda.


----------



## Strummer

Este raz opakujem, zozente si tie knihy, vsetko je v nich vysvetlene, statisticke metody, vsetky pouzite geograficke/narodne a ine abstrakcie a predpoklady, atd... ide o jeho celozivotne dielo, a na svete neexistuje nikto iny kto by sa tejto problematike do takej hlbky venoval. Niektori z vas si to fakt predstavuju jak Hurvinek valku...



Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Krasne vidiet efekt industrialnej revolucie.


presne tak, priemyselna revolucia, z toho vyplyvajuca technologicka dominancia zapadu a kolonializmus sposobili kratkodoby vykyv v neprospech Ciny a Indie, ktory sa teraz vracia naspat.


----------



## kapibara

:lol: takze podla teba teba je v poriadku, ze je tam uvedene France, aj napriek tomu, ze v tom obdobi na tom uzemi Francovia este neboli? 
Boh vie pre koho a na ake ucely ta tabulka bola realizovana a mame tomu slepo verit? 
France v roku 1 produkovala taku cast celosvetoveho HDP??? Ved to je tazka ****, to musis uznat.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> :lol: takze podla teba teba je v poriadku, ze je tam uvedene France, aj napriek tomu, ze v tom obdobi na tom uzemi Francovia este neboli?
> Boh vie pre koho a na ake ucely ta tabulka bola realizovana a mame tomu slepo verit?
> France v roku 1 produkovala taku cast celosvetoveho HDP??? Ved to je tazka ****, to musis uznat.


http://www.amazon.fr 

este poviem poslednu vec, ked som bol na skole, tak som napriklad ten nestastny 800-alebo-kolko-stranovy Medzinarodny Obchod musel precitat resp. naucit sa naspamat, aby som tu hroznu skusku spravil. sice som to v praxi nikdy nepouzil, ale ked vidim ake neuveritelne otazky su tu schopni niektori z vas davat, tak chapem, ze aspon niecomu ma to naucilo, a to respektu 

takze ked si nastudujes, preco tam je uvedene France a nie nieco ine, potom sa mozeme bavit o tom ci je to spravne alebo nie


----------



## kapibara

Radsej idem oberat ceresne, ako studovat, preco su v pochybnej tabulke uvedene pochybne udaje z pochybnych dovodov a z pochybnych zdrojov. :wave:


----------



## Strummer

Spravne, je to jednoduchsia cesta


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Strummer said:


> Este raz opakujem, zozente si tie knihy, vsetko je v nich vysvetlene, statisticke metody, vsetky pouzite geograficke/narodne a ine abstrakcie a predpoklady, atd... ide o jeho celozivotne dielo, a na svete neexistuje nikto iny kto by sa tejto problematike do takej hlbky venoval. Niektori z vas si to fakt predstavuju jak Hurvinek valku...


Som zvyknuty sa hlavne zamysliet ako boli ziskane fakty, ktore su mi predostrete. Ale tie knizky preluskam. Cim hrubsie, tym lepsie.

Inac mi tam kdesi chyba taka osmanska risa, ktora pod vladou Abasiovcov bola leadrom vzdelanosti a obchodu v stredoveku.


----------



## zuzana

kapibara said:


> Tiez som dufala ze sa k tomu niekto vyjadri.
> Mnohi sa tu len tvaria ze sa vyznaju a robia osvetu. :lol: Tie najzaujimavejsie veci vzdy ostanu nevysvetlene.





> Hrubý domáci produkt sa delí na štyri základné zložky: spotrebu domácností, spotrebu vlády, investície a saldo zahraničného obchodu. Vo všetkých krajinách sveta je najväčšou položkou celého HDP spotreba domácností. Ide o súhrn tovarov a služieb, ktoré si spotrebitelia kúpia počas jedného roka. Ak sa pozrieme na jednoduchú rovnicu, ktorá vyjadruje štruktúru slovenského HDP v roku 2004 (v celkovej hodnote 1 325 mld. Sk) vidíme, že aj na Slovensku spotreba domácností zaberá najväčšiu časť HDP, viac ako polovicu (750 mld. Sk). Vo vyspelých krajinách je to však viac ako tri štvrtiny.


http://referaty.atlas.sk/odborne-humanitne/ekonomia/15091/?print=1
nie som ekonom, ale mozno je to tym, ze v hrubej mzde su aj dane, odvody a sporenia a to sa do HDP nezapocitava.


----------



## kapibara

Mas pravdu Zuzana. Radsej sa vratme k TEJTO naozaj ZAUJIMAVEJ tabulke a snazme sa ju krok po kroku pochopit. 



Strummer said:


> ...a ta exponencialna regresia, ktorou je to prelozene, je trochu odvazna :lol: asi by som to dal skor naopak (logaritmicke).


----------



## [SK]peter

kľudne ma opravte, su tam dva zdroje. zbúchal som ju za 10 minut


----------



## kapibara

Zbuchal si ju dobre. To len ja si z nej teraz nedokazem vyvodit tie spravne informacie. Napriklad to, ze preco pri Slovensku ak vydelime HDP:vyplata=16 a pri UK je to 5,5. O com to svedci? Je v tom tak obrovsky rozdiel.


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> Nebude to tým, že pracujúci na Slovensku sa musia skladať na vačšie množstvo nezamestnaných (napr. v porovnaní s ČR)? Výnosy z rozsahu vyššej zamestnanosti?
> 
> http://static.etrend.sk/uploads/tx_media/2010/6/nez.jpg"]http://static.etrend.sk/uploads/tx_media/2010/6/nez.jpg


Určite to má na to nejaký vplyv, na druhej strane, ak by bolo viac zamestnaných, tak by sa viac vyrábalo a bol by ešte väčší HDP (teda za predpokladu, že tí dodatoční zamestnanci by robili niečo nové, nie že by to, čo robil doteraz jeden, potom robili dvaja).


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Le


----------



## zaq-

Es


----------



## [SK]peter

Daň máš vo všetkých prípadoch 19% (mínus odpočitateľné položky, plus "milionarska daň")

Odvody;
http://www.podnikajte.sk/prevadzka-firmy/category/dane-a-odvody/article/odovdy-od-1-1-2011.xhtml

http://www.podnikajte.sk/start-podnikania/category/dane-a-odvody/article/odvody-01-01-2010.xhtml

Nezabudni, že existuje Lafferova krivka; zvýšenie daňovej sadzby ale aj odvodov za určitú hranicu zníži celkový výber daní. A opačne, to čo sa stalo na Slovensku, že zníženie dane; zvýši príjmy štátu. 
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lafferova_křivka


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Znovu zopakujem a teraz ma hadam uz pochopite - ich takych vytvorila slovenska vlada.


Vlada nic nevytvorila, kedze je tak isto produktom spolocnosti.


----------



## Prievan

^^ Vlada je produktom zaujmovych skupin, urcite nie spolocnosti.
Napriklad za takou SDKU stoji Deutsche telekom,
za Smerom, hadam nemusim pisat.


----------



## kidos

Prievan said:


> Tak mi hovor nieco o tom, ze nie je priestor na zvysovanie platov. Samozrejme nie vsade a nie v takom rozsahu ako to navrhoval Zaq, ale momentalne by som prirovnal podnikatelov v istych odvetviach ekonomiky k uzernikom, a na to je stat aby tuto anomaliu zreguloval.


Ak máš na mysli konkrétne zvyšovanie platov v reštauračných službách, tu priestor nevidím. Tu sa najprv tieto služby musia abnormálne zlepšiť. Napr. v USA často čašník nedostane žiadny (alebo minimálny) plat a zarába len na tringeltoch. Ale kto dá tringelt niekomu na Slovensku, keď sa čašník len mračí a tvári sa, že ho hosť obťažuje.
Niekde som počul, že prečo by sa mala čašníčka usmievať, keď má minimálny plat? No predsa preto, aby dostala tringelt a spravila si druhú a možno aj tretiu výplatu.
Tu sa treba podívať aj na vzdelanie, keď na učňovku kuchár-čašník chodia poväčšine ľudia za trest a učení sú v tom duchu, že táto práca je podradná, a budúci čašník sa cíti v pozícii s hosťom ako menejcenný človek, čo sa odzrkadľuje na jeho práci. Je treba si uvedomiť že pomer hosť/čašník je rovnocenný a nie že čašník je len akýsi sluha.


----------



## Prievan

^^ No tu je jeden starsi odkaz a pojednava sa tam aj o USA.
A este jeden inzerat na pracu casnika a dalsich odbornosti v Rakusku
http://www.pluska.sk/slovensko/cesko-aj-rakusko-oplati.html
http://www.prostaff.sk/sk/Praca-v-zahranici/Praca-v-Rakusku.alej

a Slovensko
http://www.pluska.sk/slovensko/politika/najmenej-zarabaju-casnici.html

Samozrejme musim suhlasit aj s tym, ze uroven tychto sluzieb je na Slovensku katastrofalna, ale to by som pripisal aj chybe managmetu, nevie motyvovat ludi.


----------



## zaq-

Sk


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Prievan

^^ Slovensko mam pobehane krizom krazom a nedovolil by som si tvrdit, ze kvalita sluzieb klesa smerom na vychod. To skor v Bratislave som mal taku skusenost, ze ochota casnikov bola na bode mrazu.


----------



## zaq-

My


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Ked vsak majitel, ako je tomu vacsinou na Slovensku, je arogantny buzerant, ktory nepracuje, k personalu sa sprava povysenecky - pride do vlastnej restauracie raz za den, na drahom aute, zyebe personal, vezme trzbu a ide si uzivat ]


Keby si do svojej restauracie chodil len raz denne, tak ti to tam zamestanci zachvilu rozkradnu, viem o com hovorim ale tebe je to skoda vysvetlovat, pretoze sa uz klasicky vyjadrujes k veciam o ktorych vies hovno a iba hlupo generalizujes a urazas cely narod a cele skupiny ludi. Je ocividne, ze vedies velmi smutny zivot a kompenzujes si to aktivitou na tomto fore, kde sa tvaris, ze chces riesit nejake problemy ale pritom si sem chodis iba ulavit, cim akurat nasieras dalsich ludi. Co uz kazdy sme nejaky, teraz som si ulavil ja a mozem ist spat.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

Prievan said:


> ^^ Vlada je produktom zaujmovych skupin, urcite nie spolocnosti.
> Napriklad za takou SDKU stoji Deutsche telekom,
> za Smerom, hadam nemusim pisat.


To su vyhovorky. Kto ich voli? Aka je miera korupcie a rodinkarstva medzi volicmi a celkovo spolocnostou?


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Vdaka.
> C sa tyka tej Lafferovej krivky - beries to ako z pohladu ministra financii, ktoreho zaujima statny rozpocet.
> 
> Skus to brat vsak z pohladu ekonoma, ktoreho zaujima rozvoj hospodarstva, ked zvysenie prijmov rozpoctu dosiahnes prave zvysnim ekonomickej aktivity.


Za takúto odpoveď by ťa hneď vyrazili zo skúšky. Totálne opačne si to pochopil. :bash:

Ide o to aby zvýšenie príjmov rozpočtu *neobmedzilo *ekonomické aktivity! Daňová sadzba by nemala maximalizovať výnos ale nachádzať sa v rastovej časti.

Tu máš nakreslena strata bohatstva z dôvodu vysokej sadzby dane:









Zaujímavy obrázok. Slovensko by bolo vzorne z Írskom na začiatku krivky;











zaq- said:


> - Najvacsi rozdiel medzi Zapadom a Slovenskom je v tom, ze na Slovensku je velmi rozdielny pohlad na podnikanie.
> 
> Na Slovensku, pod pojmom _*podnikanie*_, najdes tuto definiciu, citujem:
> 
> ,,_Podnikaním sa rozumie sústavná činnosť vykonávaná samostatne podnikateľom vo vlastnom mene a na vlastnú zodpovednosť za účelom dosiahnutia zisku_.''
> 
> Podme si to teraz porovnat so zapadom.
> V anglictine, je to trochu komplikovanejsie a tych pojmov je viac.
> Avsak pod tym zakladnym pojmom _*enterprise*_ najdes toto:
> preklad
> _,,vykonany projekt, alebo projekt, ktory sa ide vykonat, najma ten, ktory je dolezity, narocny, alebo vyzaduje odvahu a energiu.''_


Definícia podnikania v angličtine je "Business" a jeho definícia je:
"Businesses are predominant in capitalist economies, in which most of them are privately owned and formed *to earn profit to increase the wealth of their owners*"

Ty si si vedome vybral pojem "enterprise", ktorá je len formou "business".

Podnik (anglicky enteprise) je *sociálny útvar, ktorý je naplnený ľudským konaním zameraným na určitý účel. *

Len ty si pospájal pojmy tak aby ti vyhovovali. hno: Neoj....j nas tu dobre


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> - tou tretou hranicou je vsetko nad tuto vysku 30 000 euro/libier/dolarov
> A toto sa uz nazyva _high tax rate_, alebo po nasom - _milionarska dan_Tato dan vsak na zapade nie je urcena iba pre milionarov, ale pre vsetkych nadstandardne zarabajucich ludi, ktori takto prispievaju svojou solidaritou na rozvoj spolocnosti.
> Tato dan ma vsak za ulohu taktiez jednu velmi dolezitu vec - rapidne obmedzuje prijmy podnikatelskeho sektora,pretoze vytvara situaciu, ked malym a strednym podnikatelom sa neoplati platit si vyplaty nad tuto hranicu.
> To je tych 70%, ktore som sominal ja, aj ked dan je ,,iba'' 41% a tie ostatne pecenta su odvody a socialne.
> 
> Z mojho hladiska, ako aj z hladiska vsetkych malych a strednych podnikatelov, je to vak prave tato hranica, ktoru neprekracujeme a preto zisk firmy radsej nechavas vo firme, alebo ho skor investujes do dalsieho rozvoja firmy.


KLAMEŠ, KLAMEŠ, KLAMEŠ.

Daňove a odvodové zaťaženie v Irsku na Slovensku je na rovnakej úrovni. Už sme ti to tu dokazali, tak neklam! Aj na Slovensku sa platia dane a odvody, ktoré v suhrne tvoria 70%










Do Írska prišli firmy len aby mohli neplatiť dane. Tak neklam že firmy nechávajú zisky vo firme. Lebo nikde inde sa nerobia také danove machinácie ako v Irsku!!! :bash:

*Double Irish Arrangement*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_Arrangement

*Taxation evasion and tax avoidance*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_the_Republic_of_Ireland#Taxation_evasion_and_tax_avoidance


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Ked vsak majitel, ako je tomu vacsinou na Slovensku, je arogantny buzerant, ktory nepracuje, k personalu sa sprava povysenecky - pride do vlastnej restauracie raz za den, na drahom aute, zyebe personal, vezme trzbu a ide si uzivat - v tom pripade asi tazko mozes ocakavat usmev a ochotu od personalu.
> Najma kd si za svoju vypatu nemozu dovolit normalne zit a vyplata im sluzi jdine na zakladne prezitie - jedlo a oblecenie.
> 
> V tomto pripade su vyssie mzdy, nariadene statom, riesenim tejto situacie.
> Vyssie mzdy, spolu s ostatnymi zakonmi, sice sposobia prepustenie urcitych zamestnancov, ale zaroven prinutia majitela podniku sameho pracovat a denne dozerat na chod restauracie.
> Tym padom sa automaticky zvysi aj efektivita - ked si totiz porovnas rovnake restauracie/bary na zapade s restauraciami/barmi na Slovensku, na zapade dokaze tu istu pracu, pre rovnaky pocet hosti, navyse s ovela vyssou ochotou, vykonat 2-3X menej zamestnancov, ako na Slovensku.


Však práve preto, že z výplaty ledva prežijú, sa treba k hosťom správať milo a na tringeltoch si spraví druhú výplatu. Čašník má úsmev a slušné správanie ako pracovný prostriedok, rovnako ako má stavbár lopatu. To čo sa deje v zákulisí, nikoho nezaujíma. 

Je pravda, že keď majiteľ v reštike aj pracuje, zvýši sa efektivita, ale chovanie zamestnancov to asi nevylepší, hlavne ak majiteľ je arogantný idiot. Takisto ani vyžšie výplaty moc kvalitu služieb nezlepšia. Myslím, že štýl odmeňovania v reštauračných službách minimálny plat + tringelty je celkom v poriadku. Kto sa viac snaží, je milší, viac si aj zarobí.

K tej fizickej práci. To je fakt, že na Slovensku je považovaná za podradnú, ale pomaly sa to vylepšuje. Ale to je tiež len pozostatok z komunizmu, kedy bola opačná situácia, keď robotník bol NIEKTO a úradník bol NIKTO. To je rovnaké aj s autami. Každý kupuje drahé audiny, lebo za komunizmu bolo auto superluxus a teraz treba ukázať, že "ja na to mám". Tieto neduhy našťastie pomaly miznú. Nemôžme si myslieť, že vymiznú zo dňa na deň. 20 rokov je stále málo. Ešte si na to ďalších 10, 20 počkáme. Ja sa tiež živým rukami a vôbec sa za to nehambím. Práve naopak, smejem sa, lebo mám kopu známych, čo majú aj 2 vysoké školy vyštudované, a keď sa ma spýtajú, kolik vydělávám ja (ako kameňorytec, bez vyžšieho vzdelania), normálne sa začnú hanbiť.


----------



## nikopol

KLEPETO said:


> Tak ono ich je samozrejme veľa, ale zaq chcel asi len také, ktoré pozná a využíva celý svet. Možno tam priradiť ešte aerolínie a možno, niektoré banky, ale neviem či u nich prebieha nejaká expanzia okrem Ázie a samotnej Číny aj na iné kontinenty.


Huawei napriklad ovlada cely Europsky trh s USB modemami. ZTE ma taktiez silnu zakladnu v Europe, len vacsinou produkty nie su propagovane pod menom ZTE (napr vsetky tie Orange Boston a tak).


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Mi.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

"Prichadza apokalypsa a vasa jedina sanca na zachranu je zabudnut na svoje vedomosti a pocuvat MNA" :lol:

Vyzera to ako keby si zakladal sektu


----------



## [SK]peter

Už ani mňa nebaví na jeho bludy odpovedať :lol: :bash:


----------



## hicotech

zaq- said:


> Zlyhali ste na celej ciare a tuto krajinu vediete celkom urcite k jej hospodarskemu kolapsu a bankrotu.
> Ked k tomu dojde, nikto nedokaze predpovedat reakcie naroda.
> 
> Mate sancu sa tomu vyhnut - staci pocuvat a nehrat sa na ekonomickeho genia.


ty si fakt chory :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ty si ten jediny ekonomicky genius, ó pane :master: klaniam sa pred tebou a pred tvojimi znalostami.. majster moj, nauc nas dobremu a zbav nas chyb, ktore sme doteraz spravili vo svojom biednom zivote na slovensku.. coskoro dufam si kazdy budeme moct zalozit vlastnu firmu na obkladanie hajzlov v irsku a potom ti mozno budeme siahat aj po clenky
:rofl: :lol:


----------



## eMKejx

nemcov nebavi nic, ani ich vlastne uhorky... takze ci sem pride nejaky nemec kupit domcek na donovaly nas nijak nespasi


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Neklamem.
> Pointou je to, ktora skupina ake dane plati.
> Co vedie v Irsku k mimoriadne velkej skupine strednej triedy, ked ta vyssia trieda sa spolupodiela solidaritou a rozvoji celej spolocnosti.
> Najchudobnejsia vrstva ma zaroven najslabsie zatazenie.
> Na Slovensku, podla zapadoeuropskych kriterii, by do tej najchudobnejsej prijmovej vrstvy muselo spadat 95% slovenskej populacie.
> Vy vytvarate otrokarsku spolocnost, alebo trhovu ekonomiku ruskeho/vychodoeuropskeho typu - s vrstvou mimoriadne bohatych a mimoriadne chudobnych.
> 
> Vyspely Zapad postupuje opacne.


Hlupák :bash:

Už toľko neklam. Som tu pripravil analyzu 3x hrubej mzdy zarabajúceho Slováka a Íra. A je to presne opačne ako ty tvrdíš. Viem, že ty to znova odignoruješ a budeš si vymýšlať ďalej. Ale ostatný si to radi prečítajú 

3-násobok priemernej mzdy v SR je hrubá mzda 2300€, celkové náklady práce 3083€, čistá mzda 1663€; Štátu 1420€, *46%.*

3-násobok priemernej mzdy v Irsku je hrubá mzda 8300€, celkové náklady práce 9130€, čistá mzda 5046€; Štátu 3084€, *37%.*

*Bohatší Slováci majú vačšiu solidaritu ako bohatší Íri!!!*

ps: PRSI zamestnavateľa (naš odvod zamestnávateľa) je 8,75% resp. 10,75%. Niesom expert na Írske mzdy :nuts: ale je to smiešne málo oproti našim odvodom


----------



## Sukino

[SK]peter said:


> Hlupák :bash:
> 
> Už toľko neklam. Som tu pripravil analyzu 3x hrubej mzdy zarabajúceho Slováka a Íra. A je to presne opačne ako ty tvrdíš. Viem, že ty to znova odignoruješ a budeš si vymýšlať ďalej. Ale ostatný si to radi prečítajú
> 
> 3-násobok priemernej mzdy v SR je hrubá mzda 2300€, celkové náklady práce 3083€, čistá mzda 1663€; Štátu 1420€, *46%.*
> 
> 3-násobok priemernej mzdy v Irsku je hrubá mzda 8300€, celkové náklady práce 9130€, čistá mzda 5046€; Štátu 3084€, *37%.*
> 
> *Bohatší Slováci majú vačšiu solidaritu ako bohatší Íri!!!*
> 
> ps: PRSI zamestnavateľa (naš odvod zamestnávateľa) je 8,75% resp. 10,75%. Niesom expert na Írske mzdy :nuts: ale je to smiešne málo oproti našim odvodom


Tu ale treba pridat, ze v Irsku si ludia resp. zamestnavatelia platia zdravotne poistenie zvlast, plus su poplatky u lekarov a v nemocniciach.


----------



## [SK]peter

Sukino said:


> Tu ale treba pridat, ze v Irsku si ludia resp. zamestnavatelia platia zdravotne poistenie zvlast, plus su poplatky u lekarov a v nemocniciach.


vedel by si to presne? ja som našiel že zamestnavatelia platia 10.75% v priemere. započítal som to do nakladov práce. Ak som sa prepočítal v percente tak kľudne ma opravte :cheers:


----------



## Sukino

[SK]peter said:


> vedel by si to presne? ja som našiel že zamestnavatelia platia 10.75% v priemere. započítal som to do nakladov práce. Ak som sa prepočítal v percente tak kľudne ma opravte :cheers:


10.75% je PRSI - socialne poistenie. Plati sa este 2% Health Levy od €480/tyzden zarobku. 
Ale od tohto nezalezi tvoje zdravotne poistenie. To musis mat bud sukromne, alebo ak mas velmi maly plat alebo si nezamestnany, tak dostanes medical card a mas pokrytie v podstate ako na Slovensku.
A kedze je zdravotne poistenie sukromne, jeho vyska zavysi od stupne pokrytia. Najzakladnejsie, kde pokryju naklady v statnych nemocniciach zacina pri €500.
Toto pokryva iba nemocnicne osetrenie. Ak chces mat z casti preplatene naklady na praktickych lekarov, musis este viac zaplatit.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

Sukino said:


> 10.75% je PRSI - socialne poistenie. Plati sa este 2% Health Levy od €480/tyzden zarobku.
> Ale od tohto nezalezi tvoje zdravotne poistenie. To musis mat bud sukromne, alebo ak mas velmi maly plat alebo si nezamestnany, tak dostanes medical card a mas pokrytie v podstate ako na Slovensku.
> A kedze je zdravotne poistenie sukromne, jeho vyska zavysi od stupne pokrytia. Najzakladnejsie, kde pokryju naklady v statnych nemocniciach zacina pri €500.
> Toto pokryva iba nemocnicne osetrenie. Ak chces mat z casti preplatene naklady na praktickych lekarov, musis este viac zaplatit.


použil som som dostupny kalkulator, ten už obsahoval všetky tieto PRIS, levies a podobne  

ale kazí to image socialneho Írska, ktorý nám tu ZAQ namlouva


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Su len dve moznosti:
> 
> 1. Nerozumies tomu, co hovorim a nechapes irsky system dani
> 
> 2. Umyselne zavadzas, aby si obhajil to, co sa deje na Slovensku
> 
> Ak chces, vysvetlim ti este raz, ten katastrofalny rozdiel medzi danovym a odvodovym systemom vo vyspelych krajinach a na Slovensku.
> Spolu s jeho priamymi dosledkami.


No dovoľ, to su čísla. Ty zavádzaš svojimi halucináciami!

Ale stále mu rozumiem lepšie ako TY :lol:

Ja nechcem aby si mi mylne vysvetloval rozdiely a hluposti ako sú podľa teba; vysoke dane pomáhajú ekonomike či zakaz zisku.... 

Ak som teda zle spočítal mzdu 8300€ tak ma oprav v číslach. Ak neopravíš, mam pravdu 

http://www.irishtaxcalculator.com/


----------



## clovek1

Sukino said:


> Na Slovensku musia byt ovela vacsie majetkove rozdiely ako na zapade, lebo ceny od zapadnych nemaju tak daleko, ako mzdy.
> Inak povedane, majitela si beru ovela viac zo ziskov, plus miliardy su rozkradnute v ciernej ekonomike a cez korupciu.


Slovensko je jedna z najrovnostarskejsich krajin zemegule.
Gini Index:
http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_dis_of_fam_inc_gin_ind-distribution-family-income-gini-index
Rank Countries Amount Date 
# 134 Sweden: 23 2005 
# 133 Hungary: 24.7 2009 
# 132 Norway: 25 2008 
= 126 Czech Republic: 26 2005 
= 126 Serbia and Montenegro: 26 2008 
= 126 Austria: 26 2007 
= 126 Luxembourg: 26 2005 
= 126 Malta: 26 2007 
= 126 Slovakia: 26 2005 
= 124 Albania: 26.7 2005 

mapa nerovnomernosti rozlozenia bohatstva v krajinach:


----------



## zaq-

@c


----------



## [SK]peter

^^
^^
@clovek1 - ale si mu vytrel zrak kay:

Inak sme 6. na svete. Švedsko je prvé.

Načo vedecky získane data, grafy, analýzy.
Hlúpa CIA
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2172.html

Hlúpa The World Bank
http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXT...K:148956~piPK:216618~theSitePK:430367,00.html

Nie nie ZAQ nám to vysvetlí :lol:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

Mne to príde tak, že si objavil Ameriku (v tvojom prípade Írsko), ktoré je objektívne vyspelejšie a bohatšie.

A teraz len nadavaš do hlupych Slovákov, zdegenerovaných a podobne.

Ako keby sme neprecestovali krajiny či nežili v zahraničí.

A pritom nevidíš príčiny úspechu Írska.

Jednou vetou. Z chudobnej poľnohospodárskej krajiny ešte pred 40 rokmi sa stala vyspela moderna ekonomika vďaka pro-podnikateľskej stratégii, nízkym daniam, prílivom kapitálu, slobodou a hlavne angličtinou.

Ale ty vidíš len nenažraných podnikateľov, X5, Q7, hlupych slovákov,a presadzuješ vysoké dane, obmedzený zisk, zasahy do ekonomiky. Presný opak úspechu Írska.

Ešte raz jeden môj obľúbený citát Adama Smitha.

_„Není to laskavost řezníka, sládka nebo pekaře, které vděčíme za svůj oběd, ale je to jejich ohled na jejich vlastní zájem. Nespoléháme se na jejich lidskost, ale na jejich sebelásku a nikdy jim nezdůrazňujeme naše potřeby, ale jejich výhody.“ _

PS: Zapíš sa na Bc. v ekonomii. Myslím že by ťa to bavilo


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Zlyhali ste na celej ciare a tuto krajinu vediete celkom urcite k jej hospodarskemu kolapsu a bankrotu.


Nezdá sa ti že skôr si zlyhal ty? Tým, že si zdrhol a nerobíš biznis na Slovensku ale v Írsku?
Prosím ťa, aké máš občianstvo?


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> K tej poslednej vete - to je sice pravda, ale Slovensko nemoze byt izolovany ostrov v strede Europy, s takymto systemom.
> K tomu zvysku - pokial majitel sam pracuje sosvojimi zamestnancami - jeho charakter a povaha su ine - vie si vazit pracu inych a taktiez je s nimi v blizsom vztahu.
> Vyssie platy kvalitu zvysia, aspon podla mna.
> Je totiz rozdiel, ci pracujes iba preto, aby si sa mohol najest, alebo ci za svoju vyplatu dokazes normalne zit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podla mojho nazoru tie neduhy nemiznu, ale prehlbuju sa.
> Inac blahozelam k nadhernemu remeslu. kay:


Som sa zle vyjadril, nie minimálny, ale malý plat+tringelty.
Charakter človeka len tak ľahko nezmeníš len tým, že začne pracovať. Charakter človeka sa vytvára a mení roky, najviac sa však formuje do 30teho roka života. Na margo toho som ti už písal, prečo tu stále pretrvávajú komunistické maniere v myslení aj v podnikaní. Dnešná elita vyrastala do 30 tky v komunizme.
Takže pracujúci majiteľ môže zmeniť len svoje správanie, ale charakter sa časom musí prejaviť (a to možno oveľa horšie a zákernejšie).
Vyžšie platy kvalitu v reštike nezvýšia, to si čašník len povie, že mám prachy tak načo budem milý k hosťom. Ono je to taký začarovaný kruh. Ale jednoznačne treba začať so skvalitňovaním týhto služieb, následne hneď vyššie tringelty, vyššie tržby, potom (po čase) vyššie výplaty.
Zámerne som napísal, že po čase, lebo sa mi zdá, že ty by si všetk oriešil hneď a zaras. Tak to ale nejde. Všetko má svoj čas.

Tie neduhy miznú, ver tomu, vidím to všade naokolo, sám tomu prispievam a aj všetci v mojom okolí.

Díky.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ni


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

clovek1 said:


> Slovensko je jedna z najrovnostarskejsich krajin zemegule.
> Gini Index:
> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_dis_of_fam_inc_gin_ind-distribution-family-income-gini-index
> Rank Countries Amount Date
> # 134 Sweden: 23 2005
> # 133 Hungary: 24.7 2009
> # 132 Norway: 25 2008
> = 126 Czech Republic: 26 2005
> = 126 Serbia and Montenegro: 26 2008
> = 126 Austria: 26 2007
> = 126 Luxembourg: 26 2005
> = 126 Malta: 26 2007
> = 126 Slovakia: 26 2005
> = 124 Albania: 26.7 2005
> 
> mapa nerovnomernosti rozlozenia bohatstva v krajinach:


Keby si ten index pozreli ludia z Kie, Peugeotu, Sony... tak by postavili fabriky vo FR, hlupaci....


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> *Michael O'Leary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je CEO najvacsej europskej leteckej spolocnosti, majitel 5.4% jej akcii a jeho majetok sa odhaduje na 351 milionov euro.
> 
> To je prevazne hodnota jeho akcii + vlastni nejake nehnutelnosti.
> 
> Skusme sa pozriet, ake su prijmy tohto cloveka - sefa a drzitela akcii jednej z najvacsich svetovych leteckych firiem.
> 
> Tu mas odpoved na tuto otazku.
> Prijmy Michaela O'Leary su......................... *vyplata 241 000 euro rocne.*


http://www.independent.ie/national-news/oleary-buys-a-94m-house-on-raglan-road-50630.html

*Jasne zarába 100 000€ ročne v čistom ale kúpi si napr dom za 10 milionov EUR!* Bulvarne keci. On nepotrebuje plat! Aj tak je to len chudák bezdetný. 

Nemáme týmto chudobným CEO boháčom posielať almužné? :lol:

CEO-Ročný plat
Steve Jobs (Apple) – $1
Vikram Pandit (Citigroup) – $1
Richard Fairbank (McLean) – $0
Eric Schmidt (Google) – $1
Larry Page & Sergey Brin (Google) – $1
Jerry Yang (Yahoo!) – $1
Edward Liddy (AIG) – $1
Richard Kinder (Kinder Morgan) – $1
Lawrence Ellison (Oracle) – $1
Jen Hsun-Huang (NVIDIA) – $1

:cheers:


----------



## [SK]peter

Sukino said:


> Keby si ten index pozreli ludia z Kie, Peugeotu, Sony... tak by postavili fabriky vo FR, hlupaci....


Ide o rozdiel medzi najmenej zarabajúcimi a najviac zarabajúcimi v krajine.

Ich zaujíma výška mzdy a nie GINI index.


----------



## Prievan

to kidos: Nemal som cas, ale co sa stane s tringeltami ked zacne mohutne prevladat platenie platobnymi kartami. Napr. ja ked idem do zahranicia, malo kedy si menim peniaze. Vo vacsine zapado-europskych krajinach vybavis vsetko s kartou.


----------



## hicotech

niekde ti automaticky pripocitaju 10 percent tringelt.. a nezalezi na tom ci si spokojny, alebo nie, co je podla mna hlupost takto robit..
ale je to riesenie


----------



## clovek1

Sukino said:


> Keby si ten index pozreli ludia z Kie, Peugeotu, Sony... tak by postavili fabriky vo FR, hlupaci....


a preco by podla teba Kia, Peugeot, Sony mali stavat radsej fabriky v krajine s priemernou mzdou 2000€ a velkym rozptylom medzi mzdami, nez v krajine s priemernou mzdou 750€ a malym rozptylom miezd ?

myslel som, ze sa stazujes na nerovnomernost rozlozenia bohatstva (chudobni su chudobni, lebo bohati maju prilis vela) a nie na celkovu chudobu (priemerny prijem je prilis nizky).


----------



## clovek1

[SK]peter said:


> ^^
> ^^
> @clovek1 - ale si mu vytrel zrak kay:
> 
> Inak sme 6. na svete. Švedsko je prvé.
> 
> Načo vedecky získane data, grafy, analýzy.
> Hlúpa CIA
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2172.html
> 
> Hlúpa The World Bank
> http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXT...K:148956~piPK:216618~theSitePK:430367,00.html
> 
> Nie nie ZAQ nám to vysvetlí :lol:


ano, "zaq-" zije podla mna vo vlastnom vesmire, kde platia ine ekonomicke zakony.
zjavne ma vela casu, alebo ho to bavi, presviedcat ludi o "svojej pravde".
podla mna by bol dobry pravnik. dokaze vytrvale prekrucat fakty a vysvetlovat ich podla svojho.


----------



## Sukino

clovek1 said:


> a preco by podla teba Kia, Peugeot, Sony mali stavat radsej fabriky v krajine s priemernou mzdou 2000€ a velkym rozptylom medzi mzdami, nez v krajine s priemernou mzdou 750€ a malym rozptylom miezd ?
> 
> myslel som, ze sa stazujes na nerovnomernost rozlozenia bohatstva (chudobni su chudobni, lebo bohati maju prilis vela) a nie na celkovu chudobu (priemerny prijem je prilis nizky).


Ide o prijem domacnosti. U nas je rozdiel oficialne maly aj preto, lebo taki, ako Slota su oficialne bezne zarabajucimi ludmi.

Vratme sa k tomu, co som tvrdil - u nas si majitelia nechavaju viac ako na zapade tym, ze platia malo zamestnancom. A preto k nam prisli.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ne


----------



## zaq-

Ne


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Kde len robia ti kapitalisticky ekonomovia zo Slovenska chybu, ked ekonomika sa nesprava podla ich presne naucenych pouciek?


Ale ved toto je presne podla poucky ponuka/dopyt.
Mas kopec ludi, ktori su ochotni brat male platy a platit vysoke ceny.


----------



## Prievan

^^ ochotny ani nie, skor donuteny okolnostami.


----------



## zaq-

Su


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Imbecilita tvojich prispevkov graduje :nuts:

Mas vobec predstavu ako zije väcsina ludi na tejto planete, ked Slovakov patriacich medzi najbohatsiu miliardu ludi, vlastniacich asi 4 auta na 10 obyvatelov nazyvas chudobou na pokraji existencie?


----------



## zaq-

Vs


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Spravne, cize je hlupe Slovensko porovnavat so zabehnutymi demokraciami a nie s ostatnymi postsocialistickymi krajinami.


----------



## kapibara

Jasne. Ak sa porovname k Rumunsku, tak mozme spokojne sediet so zalozenymi rukami a usmievat sa. 

Ale pomoze nam to dalej sa rozvijat a pracovat na sebe?


----------



## [SK]peter

Zrkadlom aktualneho rastu ekonomiky, bohatstva krajiny je % rastu HDP.

V tomto ukazovateľovi posledne roky rekordne rastieme. Europsky priemer sme za posledných 20 rokov dobehli z 50% na 75%. Podobne dobiehame aj bratov z ČR.

To že jeden diskuter (ZAQ) si myslí opak a ktorý sa pasuje do role _*jeden jediny inteligentny jedinec, na vyssej osobnostnej urovni, z tejto malej skupinky, by mohol radikale zmenit zivot 5 milionov ludi a strhnut krajinu od okraja priepasti, pred ktorou dnes stoji*_ nič neznamená :cheers:


----------



## kapibara

OK. Takze smerodatny je udaj o stupajucom HDP. Takze podla teba je na Slovensku vsetko v poriadku. Nemusime uz nic menit, nic dohanat, platy a zivotna uroven obyvatelstva je ok. :lol:


----------



## kapibara

SK peter. Tieto dva posty od Kora a od Strummera presne vystihuju nasu dobu a zvrhlost celej tejto logiky, kde vsetko musi stale len napredovat. A to aj na ukor zivotneho prostredia napriklad. 
Ak nejaky ekonomicky udaj/parameter/tabulka... uvadza progres, neznamena to, ze sa tym nieco realne zlepsilo. 

To, ze na zaklade ukazovatelov v nejakych ekonomickych tabulkach rekordne rastieme , nesuvisi a nieje priamo umerne so zivotnou urovnou na Slovensku. 



Koro said:


> spotreba su nasledok a nie zdrojom prosperity. Len vdaka technologickemu pokroku a automatizovanemu priemyslu, system produkuje obrovske prebytky co vyustilo v prehnane vysoku zivotnu uroven, ktoru teraz utapame v nekonecnej spotrebe sraciek a sluzieb typu salon pre psy a nicime si tym Zem na ktorej zijeme. My aj ked vieme veci vyrabat kvalitne tak nas spotreba zenie k vyrobe lacnych smejdov cim uplne absurdne plytvame obmedzenymi zdrojmi.
> .


tento post od Strummera nam ukazuje, na akych zakladoch stoji cely tento nas progres. 


Strummer said:


> To, co popisujes ty, je mozgy vymyvajuci bullshiting, ktory vtlkaju do hlavy buducim "mladym perspektivnym managerom" na studiu MBA, najma v marketingovych oboroch.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Vsetko ostatne je len nadspotreba, konzumne eldorado, spocivajuce v tom, ze ich nejaky klamar presvedci o tom, ze potrebuju/chcu nejaku totalnu picovinu (ako je napriklad uz davnejsie spominana Coca Cola).


( ano, pozliepala som posty. Ale je v nich vystihnute uplne vsetko)


----------



## Qwert

Otázka je, prečo sa ten veselo rastúci HDP neodráža na rastúcich mzdách respektíve rastúcej životnej úrovni. Asi to HDP nebude až taký komplexný ukazovateľ.

Je samozrejme dobre, že HDP rastie, ale vláda by mala zapracovať na to, aby sa zvýšila zamestnanosť a mzdy. Problém je, že v logike ľudí, čo vedú túto krajinu si rast miezd a rast zamestnanosti odporujú. Pritom aj keď máme v európskom kontexte smiešne lacnú pracovnú silu, stále máme 14 %-nú nezamestnanosť. Tadiaľto (nízke mzdy a lákanie montážnych hál) teda asi cesta ďalej nevedie.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> OK. Takze smerodatny je udaj o stupajucom HDP. Takze podla teba je na Slovensku vsetko v poriadku. Nemusime uz nic menit, nic dohanat, platy a zivotna uroven obyvatelstva je ok. :lol:


meniť, dohanať, platy zvyšovať, uroven zvyšovovať.... však to všetko sa mení! robia sa reformy, platy rastu, zvyšuje sa životna úroveň.

vy tu chcete administrativne zdvojnasobovať platy, či aké máte realne riešenie?


----------



## [SK]peter

Qwert said:


> Je samozrejme dobre, že HDP rastie, ale vláda by mala zapracovať na to, aby sa zvýšila zamestnanosť a mzdy. Problém je, že v logike ľudí, čo vedú túto krajinu si rast miezd a rast zamestnanosti odporujú.


Problém je, že presna ako si napísal, čakáte že vláda sa o vás postara, o zamesnanosť a o vysoké mzdy.

Ale toto je vecou jednotlivca. Vypisovaním na internete a nadavanim na vladu nič nevyriešiš.

Čo konkrétne si TY spravil pre náš rast?!?!


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> V poriadku.
> A co ked zapad s nasim HDP predsa len dobehneme a mzdy budeme mat stale iba stvrtinove a nezamestnanost 14%-nu.
> Co potom?
> Stanovime si dalsiu metu DPH vo vyske 200% nad priemerom EU a pojdeme dalej?


Keď dobehneme našich susedov v HDP ešte stale tu bude brutalny rozdiel v bohatstve. Bohatstvo je súčet HDP desiatok rokov (napr. od WW2). Mavnutím čarovného prútika nezmažeš bohatstvo kolonialnych mocnosti ako FR, DE, UK....


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> Problém je, že presna ako si napísal, čakáte že vláda sa o vás postara, o zamesnanosť a o vysoké mzdy.
> 
> Ale toto je vecou jednotlivca. Vypisovaním na internete a nadavanim na vladu nič nevyriešiš.
> 
> Čo konkrétne si TY spravil pre náš rast?!?!


Ja nehovorím o nejakých zázračných riešeniach. Jasné že problémy tejto krajiny sa nedajú vyriešiť za rok. Je mi tiež jasné, že ich písaním týchto postov nevyriešim. Cieľom tejto debaty to ale ani nie je, bavíme sa O ich príčinách a možných riešeniach.

Mimochodom áno, čakám, že vláda sa bude starať o zvyšovanie miezd a životnej úrovne. Od toho si ju platíme. Nehovorím ale, že štát ma priamo vytvoriť pracovné miesta alebo že má nejako administratívne zdvihnúť mzdy.

Ja napríklad kupujem tovary a služby, čím dávam prácu ľuďom, ktorí ich vyrábajú a poskytujú a platím dane, z ktorých okrem iného štát platí armádu úradníkov a nič nerobiacich politikov. Jasné, že tento môj príspevok je mizivý, ale keď sa zráta 5,4 milióna týchto mizivých príspevkov...


----------



## [SK]peter

Bohatstvo národa:

1. Rok 0. 
HDP Nemecka €40k na hlavu, HDP Slovenska €16k na hlavu.
Rast HDP Nemecka 1.5%, HDP Slovenska 10%.

Graf:



V raste HDP dobehneme Nemecko za 10 rokov a po 20 rokoch bude bohatstvo vyrovnané.

2. 50 rokov komunizmu
Po 50 rokoch dosahujeme 40% bohatstva nemecka. Aj keď po 10 rokov v raste dobehneme, bude trvať 30 rokov kým nemecko dobehneme.



A to predpokladam náš nerealne optimistický kontinuálny rast až 10% a 1.5% Nemecka.

Vo svojej analýze som nepoužil žiadne multiplikátory.


----------



## Qwert

Predpokladám, že teoreticky na to, aby sme mali nemecké platy, by sme museli mať nemecké HDP, no nemusíme na to mať celkové nemecké bohatstvo. Predpokladám správne?

Toto trochu súvisí s touto debatou: Úpadok krajiny sme zastavili, chváli sa rok po voľbách Radičová

Aby som zhrnul ten článok: Sme na dne, snáď sa odrazíme... a snáď ten odraz bude dosť rýchly na to, aby Fico nestihol vyhrať voľby,


----------



## [SK]peter

Qwert, to bude parita kúpnej sily. V skratke koľko tovarov a služieb si môžeš kúpiť pri svojej výplate zo spotrebného koša.

Hezky česky: 

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parita_kupní_síly

Preklikáš sa aj na anglicku rozsiahlu stranku. Pripadne na CIA pre aktualny rebríček.

Jasne vidno, aj keď tu všetci tvrdíte opak, že ceny u nás sú nižšie. Ked oproti vyspelej europe si za svoje výplaty kúpime viac


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> robia sa reformy, platy rastu, zvyšuje sa životna úroveň.


naozaj??? Preposielam tvoju tabulku.  Vidis v tom nejaky markantny rodiel? Zivotna uroven sa naozaj zvysila? :nuts:



[SK]peter said:


> .


----------



## kidos

[SK]peter said:


> chýba mi tu hlasovanie o karmu alebo like-ovanie.
> 
> máš u mňa like


Ďakujem


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Slovensko........Tesco chlieb *500*g...........75 centov v akcii, zlava 29%
> Irsko...............Tesco chlieb *800*g...........65 centov bezna cena


nonsense ta cena v Irsku
najlacnejsi je €1 a ten vyzera otrasne (tiger loaf)


----------



## zaq-

O.


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> O com to hovoris?????????
> 
> Chod do najblizsieho Tesca a pozri si Tesco chlieb.
> Potom sa tu vrat a ospravedln sa.


Pod €1 nekupis a €1 je v akcii. Kazdopadne, cena chleba je najmensim problemom, co sa tyka cenovej urovne v Irsku.


----------



## zaq-

Ma


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## Sukino

OK, tak som nevedel, ze tam maju aj nejaky dotovany odpad. Co som pozeral ich online katalog, tak tam je minimum €1 a to je v akcii.
Bezny chlieb stoji minimalne €1, klasicke znacky viac.

Inak si sa uz zblaznil, alebo sa takto rozpravas s kazdym?


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## dvernik

Sukino said:


> nonsense ta cena v Irsku
> najlacnejsi je €1 a ten vyzera otrasne (tiger loaf)


http://konzum.sk/akcie.php?s=&r=chlieb&o=tesco&tip=1
Chlieb 800g za 0,59€. A vyzerá ako chlieb, nie ako ten syntetický produkt za 47 pencí z linku http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/shelves/Bread_In_Tesco.html


----------



## NuSo

Tak, keď si Milan chcel ospravedlnenie od Sukina, teraz by si sa mal prezmenu ospravedlniť ty.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

A ko.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Dvihanie miezd administrativne praveze *je* ulohou statu.
> Kto ich ma inac dvihat?
> Podnikatelia, sami od seba???


Ano, podnikateľske prostredia a nie štatu!



zaq- said:


> Ty porovnavas 1 500m dlhu POMU na Orave, alebo 15 km trati v tatranskom stredisku s 3 000 km spickovych trati v Rakuskych a Talianskych rezortoch, ked polovicna cena listka na oravskej POME a o 30% nizsie ceny listkov v Tatrach ti pridu smiesne lacne?
> Navyse pri nasich 4X nizsich priemernych mzdach?


Vidno že si odtrhnutý od reality.

Za 13€ Racibor, sedačka, vleky, zasnežovanie.









3000km v jednom stredisku? tebe šibe. 40€ za 100km, kde je tak použitelná jedna-dve trasy.


----------



## kapibara

ceny permanentiek v jednom z najlepsich a najprijemnejsich stredisk vo Francuzskych Alpach: 
http://www.laclusaz.com/hiver-winte...1481-1650,forfaits-alpins-nouveaux-tarifs.htm 
pemanentka na den:
dospely 21€
dieta do 15 rokov 15€

permanentka na 4 hodiny:
dospely 18€
dieta 13€

deti do 5 rokov a seniori nad 75 rokov zadarmo

cele stredisko ma viac ako 132 km tras rozlozenych na 400 hektaroch, 84 zjazdoviek (7 ciernych, 24 cervenych, 30 modrych, 23 zelenych)
54 vlekov, 190 zasnezovacov. 
http://www.laclusaz.com/hiver-winte...t-loisirs/ski-alpin/domaine-skiable/1613.html

sorry, stranky sa nezobrazuju v anglictine.

este doplnim, ze ak klient nechce vyuzivat vsetkych 54 vlekov, ale len jeden, tak si moze zakupit celodenny listok na jeden vlek za 6 €.


----------



## [SK]peter

mohol si byť presnejší a dať cenu lístku v sezone a nie april 

ale dobre, na dovolenku môže byť. aj keď 1500km cestovať, asi by som skrachoval  nič pre mňa  ked lyžujem každý skoro každý víkend v zime


----------



## kapibara

pre porovnanie tu su jarne skipassy v Tatrach:
http://www.vt.sk/cenniky/skipasy/sk/zima/

( ja som zenskeho rodu :lol: )


----------



## [SK]peter

ospravedlnujem sa 

ale bavme sa reálne, koľko krat si môžem dovoliť to francúzsko a koľko krát slovensko? ja dam raz zahraničie ale potom jazdím slovensko. 

ps: jasna a lomnica napredujú, obrovske investície, každy rok nova lanovka. fandím im. je to iné ako zahranične strediská s tradíciou desiatok a desiatok rokov.

skusila si po lyžovačke piť napr v rakusku v bare a na slovensku?


----------



## kapibara

nie. este som nebola lyzovat v Rakusku. 
ale nepochybujem, ze vecer je pit :drunk: lacnejsie na Slovensku ( okrem Tatier a Bratislavy ) ako kdekolvek inde v europskych lyziarskych strediskach. :lol:

z Bratislavy do La Clusaz je to 1190 km cez Innsbruck. Na tyzdnovu lyzovacku sa to oplati urcite.


----------



## marish

[SK]peter said:


> 40€ za 100km, kde je tak použitelná jedna-dve trasy.


no zas to az tak neprehanaj...

ja som bol tento rok vo fr. alpach a nevyslo to ovela viac ako keby som na ten tyzden isiel do tatier. nejde ale iba o cenu. na slovensku by som polovicu casu na svahu preckal v rade na vleky a tych par km zjazdoviek na stredisko je v sezone dost prepchatych. vo fr. som mal v stredisku 84km (cize nebolo to ani jedno z najvacsich) a vyuzili sme z nich tak 70%. ceny chlastu boli tiez vpohode, ak si samozrejme nepil priamo na svahu.


----------



## kidos

Zaq-
Bohužial, na ministerstve nikoho nepoznám, to si budeš musieť zariadiť sám. Určite ťa niekde vypočujú, buď na ministerstve hospodárstva alebo regionálneho rozvoja.

To mi chceš povedať, že na Slovensku sa nič iné nerobí len kradne? 
Ti píšem, že ti odporučím pár miest, aby si otvoril oči, keď nechceš, nechaj tak. Ale potom tu nevypisuj, ako chceš pomáhať Slovensku, keď nechceš nič iné, len nás aj samého seba (si Slovák) zosmiešňovať a ponižovať a liečiť si tým vlastné komplexy.

Ti vravím, začni konať, človeka robia hlavne skutky, nie keci.


----------



## kidos

Plánovaná výstavba riadená štátom. Niečo mi to pripomína.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

Na to nemam slov. Ani jedna veta čo si napísal nieje pravdivá 

Je to presne opačne ako tvrdíš, ale u teba nás to už neprekvapuje 

Vo vyspelých ekonomikách štát nezasahuje do ekonomiky v takej miere ako v rozvojových krajinách. To je davno jasne a dane. Ale ty si hlúpy, v živote neprečital asi žiadnu knižku (ekonomicku určite nie) a vôbec si nepochopil život v Írsku. 

Znova budeš tvrdiť že v irsku uberá vláda podnikateľom zisk ale to len ty ho nevieš generovať


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Tieto dve strediska su jednou z najvacsich brzd rozvoja a J&T je doslova vrahom turistickeho ruchu na Slovensku.
> 
> Toto ti vsak vysvetlim zajtra.


Takže chcem od teba počuť prečo toto tvrdíš napr. o Jasnej. Ale konkrétne, nieže tu napíšeš znova tie svoje filozoficke bullshity hno:


----------



## [SK]peter

http://spravy.pravda.sk/na-desiatich-firmach-stoji-40-percent-slovenskeho-exportu-pzr-/sk_ekonomika.asp?c=A110615_135131_sk_ekonomika_p01

_Podľa správy o vývoji zahraničného obchodu za rok 2010, ktorú v stredu prerokoval vládny kabinet, sa totiž 10 najväčších exportérov postaralo až o takmer 40 % celkového objemu slovenského vývozu._

Samsung, Kia, PCA, Foxconn, Sony sú výsledkom predchádzajúcej pravicovej vlády. Rovná polovica. Bodaj by aj teraz pritiahli investície


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

^^zaq ti napise nieco v style o tom ze Jamy&Tunely sa sustreduju na tu najhornejsiu klientelu s megalomanskymi projektami, kdezto zakladom turistickej ekonomiky by mali byt male a stredne hotely a penziony (cenovo dostupne pre hocikoho) ala polske Zakopane.


----------



## [SK]peter

a ja mu na to odpíšem, že je znova mimo ked porovnáva veľké stredisko Jasna s 24 vlekmi oproti zakopane witov s 6 vlekmi či kasprowy wierch s 4 vlekmi. poliaci nemajú žiadne veľké stredisko Zakopane. 

je dobre, že mame vačšie strediska pre bohatších ale zaroven kvalitne dedinske vleky pre nás chudobnejších 

potom o mne napíše nejaký filozoficko-sociologicky profil. a pritom pochybujem, že či vie vôbec lyžovať


----------



## kaxno

Ja to skor beriem tak, ze J&T teraz investuju do infrastruktury strediska, pricom efekt moze byt synergicky. Popri velkych luxusnych hoteloch, mozu vznikat aj mensie, rodinne penziony, ktore prinesu dalsiu klientelu do strediska. V zahranici takto spolupracuju uplne bezne, staci sa pozriet na SportRegion Zell-am-See Kaprun (moj oblubeny, aj ked skor ako Letovisko, ako Zimovisko, kedze nelyzujem).


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Ja som trochu narazal na diskusiu, ktora sa tu strhla ked boli prezentovane vizosky noveho centra Jasnej, co by malo stat niekde pod Vrbickym plesom.


----------



## kapibara

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Jamy&Tunely sa sustreduju na tu najhornejsiu klientelu .





[SK]peter said:


> je dobre, že mame vačšie strediska pre bohatších
> )





kaxno said:


> Popri velkych luxusnych hoteloch, .


Prepacte, ale netusim o com sa bavite. O akej najhornejsej klientele? Ake mame vacsie strediska pre bohatych? Ake luxusne hotely? 
Ak tym myslite Kempinski na Strbskom Plese, tak prepacte, ale to nema nic spolocne s najhornejsou klientelou. To je len obycajna snobaren, ktora absolutne nedokaze uspokoijit poziadavky skutocne narocnej klientely. 

Najprv si zadefinujme vyraz "snob". Snob je osoba, ktora tuzi byt sucastou urcitej elity-aristokracie. Pokusa sa reprodukovat spravanie tejto socialnej vrstvy, ktoru povazuje za nadradenu. Imituje ju svojim spravanim, vyjadrovanim, chutami, zivotnym stylom a modou. Slovo vzniklo ako opozicia k NOBS ( nobility) - noblesnost. 

Kedze sledujem trendy v interierovom designe, isla som do toho hotela na drink a tak cosi hrozne som este nikdy nikde nezazila. Vsade bolo plno letakov a prospektov, ktore propagovali rozne vikendove akcie. V tych letakoch boli akcie stylu: - ak je apartman obsadeny dvomi damami, zlava x%. Ak troma damami, -zlava y%. Spolocnost dam ma zlavu vo wellnese x%. 
!!!!! Nieco podobne som fakt nikdy nevidela. Aky hotel robi zlavy na apartmany obsadene LEN damami? Stacilo zmenit vyraz "damy" za vyraz "kur**" a dostali ste presny obraz toho, na aku klientelu sa sustreduju. Dokonca aj cely design v okoli bazena a vo wellnese tomu nasvedcoval. 
To naozaj nieje pre tu najhornejsiu a najnarocnejsiu klientelu. Okrem toho, cim inym by ich tam chceli pritiahnut? Tym jednym vlekom, pri ktorom sa caka hodina a viac? Cim este? 
Toto bola obycajna prahpusta snobaren pre rusov, okolo ktorych sa pohybuju krdle mladych "dam".


----------



## [SK]peter

nezabudni že to ZAQ nazval J&T strediska pre vyššiu spoločnosť 

nie som milionar ale chodím sa tam lyžovať


----------



## marish

kapibara said:


> Vsade bolo plno letakov a prospektov, ktore propagovali rozne vikendove akcie. V tych letakoch boli akcie stylu: - ak je apartman obsadeny dvomi damami, zlava x%. Ak troma damami, -zlava y%. Spolocnost dam ma zlavu vo wellnese x%.
> !!!!! Nieco podobne som fakt nikdy nevidela. Aky hotel robi zlavy na apartmany obsadene LEN damami? Stacilo zmenit vyraz "damy" za vyraz "kur**" a dostali ste presny obraz toho, na aku klientelu sa sustreduju. Dokonca aj cely design v okoli bazena a vo wellnese tomu nasvedcoval.
> To naozaj nieje pre tu najhornejsiu a najnarocnejsiu klientelu. Okrem toho, cim inym by ich tam chceli pritiahnut? Tym jednym vlekom, pri ktorom sa caka hodina a viac? Cim este?
> Toto bola obycajna prahpusta snobaren pre rusov, okolo ktorych sa pohybuju krdle mladych "dam".


:shocked: tak to je fakt sila.
podobnu taktiku pouziva vacsina clubov/barov, ze napr. slecny maju do 22h vstup zdarma. tam je to akosi tolerovatelne, ale ked uz to robi aj "vychyteny" tatransky hotel... :nuts:

co by na to povedali taki KDHci? 

*EDIT:* pozeram na ich stranke vikendove akcie a tam tuto "vychytavku" uvedenu nemaju. 
http://www.kempinski.com/sk/hightatras/Stranky/CurrentPackages.aspx


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Moc to nesledujem, ale to co sa v Tatrach v poslednych rokoch stavia/lo su bud apartmanove domy na predaj (za premrstene ceny) alebo xhviezdickove hotely (za neludove ceny). Ak je cielova skupina tychto podnikov kto len chce, zaq-ova argumentacia na ktoru som povodne poukazoval ide po linnii uspokojit co najsirsi zaber obyvatelstva co najludovejsimi cenami.

To co funguje v Tatrach, funguje v istej miere aj v Alpach.

Ale to sme uz poriadne OT.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

V jednom prispevku otocis o 180° a hocico pouzijes tak ako ti to vyhovuje :bash: Najskor sme predrazeny a potom zrazu prilis lacny :lol:



zaq- said:


> Ako sa tito ludia potom citia, ked pridu do Tatier a okrem nekvalitnych* predraznych sluzieb*, kde musia platit za uplne vsetko, namiesto lacneho cisteho dostupneho ubyvatovania
> 
> Ked za tento pofiderny luxus, v mieste, kde cakali nieco uplne ine, musia platit *rovnake ceny, ktore by platili za najspickovejsie strediska u nich doma*, ktore si aj tak nemozu dovolit a preto vlastne prisli na Slovensko?
> 
> 
> 
> Turistika je vo svete mimoriadne konkurencny biznis, kde *cena hra velmi podstatnu ulohu.*
> 
> Slovensko dokaze svetu cenovo konkurovat iba malymi a strednymi rodinnymi podnikmi, ktore tie konkurencne ceny dokazu zabezpecit.
> 
> 
> Pretoze J&T a ostatni slovenski akozepodnikatelia, maju prazdne tie ich megahotely, oni *znizuju ceny na minima*, len aby pritiahli naspat zakaznikov, ktorych predym vystrasili.
> 
> Tym vsak mimoriadne *tlacia na ceny taktiez rodinnych penzionov a malych hoelov*, ktore zase nemozu poskytovat adekvatne sluzby, konkurujuce velkym strediskam a preto musia svoje ceny znizovat na pre nich likvidacne urovne.


----------



## [SK]peter

používanie šekov (ako jeden zastaralý finančný nástroj) nielen v Írsku len odzrkadluje zaostalosť ich bankového systému!


----------



## [SK]peter

ZAQ said:


> Pretoze J&T a ostatni slovenski akozepodnikatelia, maju prazdne tie ich megahotely, oni znizuju ceny na minima, len aby pritiahli naspat zakaznikov, ktorych predym vystrasili.
> 
> Tym vsak mimoriadne tlacia na ceny taktiez rodinnych penzionov a malych hoelov, ktore zase nemozu poskytovat adekvatne sluzby, konkurujuce velkym strediskam a preto musia svoje ceny znizovat na pre nich likvidacne urovne.
> :


neuveriteľné. fakt stale tvrdíš, že sú predražený a zrazu ukončíš príspevok ako vplyvom konkurencie sú ceny stlačené na minimum 

penziony a hotely krachujú, a pritom inde tvrdíš, že si môžu dovoliť zdvojnásobiť platy 

bud tu máme rozdvojenú osobnosť alebo si ZAQ začína uvedomovať trh a jeho vplyv na tvorbu ceny/mzdy.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Do Tatier vsak uz nechodia turisti na tyzdnove, alebo 2-tyzdnove dovolenky.
> Vplyvom tych katastrofalne vysokych cien(nielen hotelov) a mizernych sluzieb tam chodia ludia na jednodnove a 2-dnove pobyty.?


o čom splietaš? ešte včera si napísal, že vysledkom toho sú ceny znížené na minimum!!!

ps: aj tak by ma zaujimalo odkial čerpáš tieto vymysli? že ludia chodia na jednodnove a 2-dnove pobyty? znova si si to len vymyslel? :nuts:



zaq- said:


> Pretoze v Tatach su dnes aj tak vseci stratovi.
> Velky hotel zamestnava kolko?
> 50-100 zamestnancov?
> Avsak celoplosne zvysenie platov zdvojnasobi prijmy 2.5 miliona ludi - ktori sa stanu potencionalnymi zakaznikmi toho hotela.


si napísal že ceny su na minime, penziony a hotely krachujú ale chceš zdvojnásobovať platy?! schiza? z čoho prosím ťa. to čo tu píšeš nemá hlavu a patu. neustále si len odporuješ.






zaq- said:


> Mozem sa ta opytat, ake su tvoje priame skusenosti z fungovania vyspelych trhov a tvorby cien v nich.


Kedže sa priamo dotýkaš lyžiarskych stredísk, tak som lyžiar, ročne prelyžujem veľa víkendov či už na Orave, Lomnica, Štbske alebo Rakúske a Talianske alpy. Ubytovanie, hotel, penzion alebo na otočku.

Preto sa ja teba pýtam ako odbornika na všetko. Si lyžiar/snowboardista? Tvrdíš, že roky si nebol na Slovensku ale sa tváriš ako odborník na lyžiarske strediská :lol:


----------



## seem

^^ Tento "trend" že ľudia začali chodiť do Tatier zvyčajne len na predĺžené víkendy sa už dávno začal a nie je to Milanov výmysel. Z mojej skúsenosti viem že ľudia čo prídu aj do aquaparkov prichádzajú zvyčajne na dlhšie, 5 až 7 dní. Aj preto sa začali sústrediť na kombináciu aquaparkov a iných atrakcií. To je práve to ako by sa mal turizmus u nás uberať. Mali by sme sa snažiť pritiahnúť turistov tak že sa im bude ponúkať rozmanité množstvo možností odychu a typu trávenia ich dovolenky. Kúpeľný turizmus by sme sa mali snažiť oživiť, mal by sa rozvíjať agro turizmus a prezentovať kultúra miestnych regiónov, hlavne by sme sa mali naučiť prezentovať naše pamiatky a prírodné zaujímavosti tak aby upútali veľa ľudí. Vlastne okrem NP Vysoké Tatry je návštevnosť naších NP dosť malá.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

*Takze,*

za


----------



## zaq-

Es


----------



## [SK]peter

Prosím ťa, čo ty tu robíš závery. Však 90% čo si napísal boli totalne bludy a vymysli, ktoré sme ti jasne vyvrátili!

Len namatkovo tento debilny výrok:

_"Presvedcili sme sa tiez o tom, ze na zapade su to prave vlady, ktore pravidelne tlacia podnikatelov na platenie co najvyssich miezd."_

_"Vlada, koli jej nechapaniu trhovej ekonomiky odmieta dvihat mzdy a tvrdi, ze je to ulohou podnikatelov."_

Ty si ten, ktorý nechápe nielen trhovú ekonomiku


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## [SK]peter

Všetky štyri argumenty sa týkali minimalnej mzdy, ktorú zaraba presne 1,9% zamestnancov!

Minimálna mzda nema vačši vplyv na ekonomiku vďaka minime poberateľov.

Sú to nízko kvalifikované profesie citlive na náklady. Ich zvýšením dochádza k presunu firiem do lacnejších krajín.

Tvoju pomätenosť len dokazuje to, že minimalnou mzdou chceš riešiť ekonomiku. FAIL


----------



## zaq-

My


----------



## zaq-

:?


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> - v dobe, ked zamestnanci IBM v Irsku zarabali minimalnu, alebo o trochu vyssiu mzdu 8.65 eura na hodinu,
> v tej iste dobe bola minimalna mzda pre pomocnika na stavbe vyse 16 euro/hod a minimalna mzda pre kvalifikovanych stavebnych pracovnikov bola vyse 22 euro/hod.
> 
> Chces mi povedat, ze som mal vtedy presunut svoju firmu, do krajin s lacnejsou pracovnou silou? :lol:


Toto je len další tvoj výmysel. Prečo potom IBM aj DELL presunuli svoje aktivity z tvojho Írska do Bratislavy a platia viac než je Írska minimálna mzda?

Chcem vidieť dôkaz, inak znova len klameš hno:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> :| Ze sa inac nesnazis iba zahovarat ten fakt, ze ludia na Slovensku maju pravo okamzite na minimalne dvojnasobne vyssie platy?


bohužiaľ niesi vzdelany a nerozmýšlaš. preto ti asi ťažko vysvetlím pojem inflácie 

každé; vačšie či menšie administratívne upravy miezd, rast platov v štatnej sprave na ktoré ma štát vplyv sa nakoniec odzrkadlia vo vačšej či menšej inflácii. ale to kachličkárovi ťažko vysvetlím 

môžeš si tu filozofovať koľko len chceš, nazývať ma ekonomickým analfabetom (lol, ked to povieš ty) ale tvoje zmýšlanie je úplne choré a mylné


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> *Co teraz?​*


TERAZ SI DAJME DELI.

Ale ty si deli nedávaj, lebo jeho zjedením by si sa nechal okradnúť hnusními východoeurópskymi podnikateľmi a podporil otrokársku spoločnosť.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Ale chcel by som ta najma poprosit o vysvetlenie toho zahadneho javu - _preco za poslednych 20 rokov rastla inflacia na Slovensku tak vysokym tempom, ze dnes dosiahli ceny prakticky uroven zap. Europy, ked platy rastli niekolkonasobne pomalsie a dnes su stale iba stvrtinove?_


Klames, realna mzda za poslednych 20 rokov stupla.


----------



## didinko

Koro said:


> Klames, realna mzda za poslednych 20 rokov stupla.


Uf, tak tomu sa mi veriť nechce. Odkiaľ si to nabral? Myslíš, že dnes si z platu alebo z dôchodku toho bežný občan kúpi viac ako pred 20 rokmi? A teraz nemyslím nákup lacnej čínskej elektroniky, ale celkovú spotrebu vrátanie platieb za bývanie, stravu, ošatenie, cestovanie a pod. Ja som presvedčený o tom, že životná úroveň nám tu klesla a to poriadne.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

didinko said:


> Uf, tak tomu sa mi veriť nechce. Odkiaľ si to nabral? Myslíš, že dnes si z platu alebo z dôchodku toho bežný občan kúpi viac ako pred 20 rokmi? A teraz nemyslím nákup lacnej čínskej elektroniky, ale celkovú spotrebu vrátanie platieb za bývanie, stravu, ošatenie, cestovanie a pod. Ja som presvedčený o tom, že životná úroveň nám tu klesla a to poriadne.


Áno som o tom presvedčený, našiel som graf len do roku 2008. Každopádne tvrdenie, že ceny rástli niekoľkonásobne rýchlejšie ako platy je tak vzdialené od reality, že by som jeho autorovi odporučil vyhľadať odbornú pomoc.


----------



## zaq-

Ke


----------



## [SK]peter

didinko said:


> Uf, tak tomu sa mi veriť nechce. Odkiaľ si to nabral? Myslíš, že dnes si z platu alebo z dôchodku toho bežný občan kúpi viac ako pred 20 rokmi? A teraz nemyslím nákup lacnej čínskej elektroniky, ale celkovú spotrebu vrátanie platieb za bývanie, stravu, ošatenie, cestovanie a pod. Ja som presvedčený o tom, že životná úroveň nám tu klesla a to poriadne.


Moja mama aj moja sestra majú rovnake vzdelanie, rovnaku prácu. Viem porovnať.

Prosím ťa, kde sa cestovalo? Ake kvalitne a rozmanite oblečenie tu bolo? Aký výber elektroniky? Aké preplnene obchody s potravinami?

Sadni si s rodičmi a popýtaj sa ich čo sa večeriavalo, Ako dlho čakali na auto...


----------



## didinko

Dobre, opýtam sa ťa teda takto. Naozaj si myslíš, že normálne zamestnaná rodina si toho dnes môže dovoliť viac ako pred rokom 89? Keď dnes ti tretinu ba až polovicu platu zhltne 30 ročná hypotéka za byty, ktoré kedysi niekto dostal grátis. Ďalej je tu kopec ďalších platieb (školné, platby v zdravotníctve...), ktoré kedysi ľudia nepoznali. Nie so zastánca socializmu, to ani náhodou, ale keď mi niekto tvrdí, že po roku 89 životná úroveň obyvateľstva vzrástla, tak je mi z toho na smiech. Ono, živ. úroveň v tomto štáte vzrástla, ale len niektorým indivíduám. Ten graf mi preto príde ako dosť účelový.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## didinko

[SK]peter said:


> Moja mama aj moja sestra majú rovnake vzdelanie, rovnaku prácu. Viem porovnať.
> 
> Prosím ťa, kde sa cestovalo? Ake kvalitne a rozmanite oblečenie tu bolo? Aký výber elektroniky? Aké preplnene obchody s potravinami?
> 
> Sadni si s rodičmi a popýtaj sa ich čo sa večeriavalo, Ako dlho čakali na auto...


Peter, ja sa nemusím pýtať našich. Ja si tie časy veľmi dobre pamätám a preto to dokážem porovnávať. Viem dobre, čo sa dalo kúpiť a čo si nezohnal ani keby si sa roztrhal. Ale nie o tom som písal. Písal som o poklese životnej úrovne a ten je nezávislý na tom, či si vtedy mohol alebo nemohol zohnať pomaranče, televízor, auto a pod. Životná úroveň nie je o preplnených regáloch. Je to o uspokojení základných životných potrieb.


----------



## Wizzard

[SK]peter said:


> Moja mama aj moja sestra majú rovnake vzdelanie, rovnaku prácu. Viem porovnať.
> 
> Prosím ťa, kde sa cestovalo? Ake kvalitne a rozmanite oblečenie tu bolo? Aký výber elektroniky? Aké preplnene obchody s potravinami?
> 
> Sadni si s rodičmi a popýtaj sa ich čo sa večeriavalo, Ako dlho čakali na auto...


Môžem potvrdiť že aj moji rodičia spomínajú na socík celkom v dobrom. Nebolo to síce ideálne, ale nesťažovali sa. Nedalo sa tak ľahko cestovať, ale bolo to možné.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Aj pre teba plati ten moj post vyssie.
> 
> *Skuste uz niekto konecne vypracovat 2 grafy:
> 
> - rast slovenskej realnej mzdy od roku 1989
> - rast realnej mzdy na Zapade od roku 1989
> 
> A potom tieto grafy porovnat!*




Oni nežažili šok z totálneho rozpadu socialistického zriadenia a následného pádu na hubu. To sa rovno môžeme porovnávať s Kuvajtom.


----------



## Prievan

A taka pikoska, moj otec ako absolvent strednej skoly, mal nastupny plat v polnohospodarstve 1200 KCS, cena 1L mlieka bola okolo jednej koruny.


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> Aj pre teba plati ten moj post vyssie.
> 
> *Skuste uz niekto konecne vypracovat 2 grafy:
> 
> - rast slovenskej realnej mzdy od roku 1989
> - rast realnej mzdy na Zapade od roku 1989
> 
> A potom tieto grafy porovnat!*


ja si myslim, ze krivka tych grafov sa az tak zasadne lisit nebude, ale kludne si pockam.


----------



## zuzana

a otazka: definuj zapad. ak by si bral do uvahy vychodne nemecko, je to urcite ine ako francuzsko ci velka britania.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Všetky krajiny sa mi hľadať nechce ale môžeme porovnať aspoň s Nemeckom, pri ktorom jasne vidno, že Západ vytiahol Východ rýchlo hore a odvtedy spolu stagnujú až klesajú. Oproti tomu Slovensko sa len pomaly spamätávalo s 1989 plynulým rastom.


----------



## didinko

[OT] Tu je ďalšia ukážka toho, za čo nás západ považuje: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5947516/brusel-coca-cola-moze-byt-vsade-ina.html [/OT]


----------



## Bunk Moreland

didinko said:


> [OT] Tu je ďalšia ukážka toho, za čo nás západ považuje: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5947516/brusel-coca-cola-moze-byt-vsade-ina.html [/OT]


Osrať takúto EÚ, konečne vec v ktorej mohli byť užitoční a oni zahrajú mŕtveho chrobáka. Keď tu chcú predávať veci v horšej kvalite, nech sa páči ale pod inou značkou.


----------



## zaq-

To


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

wuane said:


> ^^dik.Ja som ale zastanca Milanovho projektu,a suhlasim ze s racionalizaciou ,primeranymi marzami a istou ochotou samosprav alebo statu sa spolupodielat by sa dal vytvorit pozitivny efekt na ekonomiku,aj ovela dostupnejsie byvanie.S milanom som mal aj niekolko debat o tomto projekte a mal som zaujem mu pomoct.On mi vsak svoje obchodne tajomstvo z pochopitelnych dovodov nebol ochotny prezradit,a ja sa zase nemozem zapojit do niecoho,o com neviem ako funguje.


40-tisicovy dom si kúpim hneď. aj 50-tisic zaplatím. 

milan nemá žiadne know-how.  žiaden efekt na ekonomiku, žiadne byvanie


----------



## zaq-

[SK]peter said:


> Dobre ráno stará mama. Je 30 tisic 6 členných rodín napríklad.
> 
> http://portal.statistics.sk/files/Sekcie/sek_600/Demografia/SODB/Tabulky/tab30.pdf
> 
> *644 tisíc úplných a 138 tisíc neúplných rodín.*


Stale su tu panelaky a romska mensina. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Neuraz sa, ale teraz si to predstavuje ty ako Hurvinek valku.
> 
> To nie je projek na moje zbohatnutie - pretoze aby sa ten projekt mohol realizovat, musi sa dosiahnut rovnake podnikatelske prostredie - danove zatazenie a odvody - ako v Irsku.
> 
> To znaci, ze ja by som musel zacat za este mensie peniaze, ako pracujem dnes.
> 
> To by mi vsak nevadilo.
> Ten projekt vsak nechcem realizovat ako jeden z podnikatelov, ktory ho maju budovat.
> Pretoze aby bola ta cena realizovatelna, na jedneho podnikatela by musela pripada rocna vystavba maximalne 50 domov - v ziadnm pripade nie viac - vacsie mnozstvo je nezvladnutelne - neda sa zmenezovat za tu cenu.
> 
> Ja chcem ten projekt uskutocnit spoza druhej strany - dosky rysovacieho stola.
> Ja chcem byt ten, ktory urci, spolu s ostatnymi -ako budu slovenske mesta vyzerat. :cheers:
> Za odmenu dam statu 200 000 pracovnych miest, najefektivnejsi stavebny sektor v Europe, vysoke priemerne mzdy a niekolko miliard rocne do rozpoctu.
> Spolu s vyriesenou demografickou situaciou a aspon zcasti vyriesenym romskym problemom(aspon dufam).


Jednou vetou je to nezrealizovateľná bublina


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Stale su tu panelaky a romska mensina. :banana::banana::banana:


Takže ty zbúraš mojej starej mame panelak a ona si zobere v 70-rokoch hypoteku?!

Alebo bratovy zbúraš zdedený byt a on si zobere hypoteku na 30-rokov?!

:bash:

Alebo si romovia zoberú hypoteku?! :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## NuSo

Áno, úprimne si myslím, že zdemoluje.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Znova ti zopakujem - tento projekt sa uskutocnil v celej zap. Europe.
> Tento projekt je to,z coho zap. Europa stale zije.


Tento projekt sa už u nás uskutočnil vo forme socialistickej výstavby.

Vedel by hodil link na bližšie info z Írska; ako sa búrali panelaky a stavali sa domy? 

Podľa mojej mienky to bol súkromný sektor za tržne ceny nie ako ty si to predstavuješ.


----------



## [SK]peter

Je choré, zvratené a hlavne neekonomicke zburať relativne nové bývanie len aby sa nahradilo novým. Nulový efekt na naše bohatstvo.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Myslis si, ze Rom zdemoluje svoj dom, ktory bude mat kazdy rok o 10% vyssiu hodnotu?


Milaaaan ... teza o nekonecnom raste cien nehnutelnosti je predsa zvast, nieco take je nezdrave a je to len a len priznakom bubliny. Nehnutelnost nie je investicny statok, nie v pripade, ak ju neskor nemas komu predat. 

Zaroven, stale ratas s nejakou ciastkou 40 000 €. Ja ten dom napr. za tu cenu nechcem (urcite nie v Bratislave), kedze efekty takejto skokovej zmeny na ceny nehnutelnosti na trhu by boli nedozierne. Rizikova prirazka, ktoru by som dostal na svojej hypoteke, ktora by bola v tom case kvoli rapidnemu zdemolovaniu cenovej hladiny nekryta (a to nie som na tom az tak zle), by totalne eliminovala moje volne zdroje, ktore by som do kupy novej nehnutelnosti mohol investovat. 

Zaroven, zabudas na to, ze dopyt ludi, ktory maju na byvanie pri sucasnej cenovej hladine je uspokojeny (+/-), pak ti ostava cast populacie, ktora aktualne osciluje medzi urovnou minimalnej a cca 70-80% priemernej mzdy. To su ludia, ktori pri sucasnych cenach na nehnutelnosti nemaju. 

Ja nejako stale neviem (a nikdy si na to neodpovedal), co bude ten prvy impulz na to, aby sa tvoj projekt zacal stavat. Aj keby ho chces financovat bankovo, banky ta nepodporia, prave z dovodu, ze by zasabotovali svoje sucasne uvery, ktore by boli nekryte. Nebudu podporovat lacnu vystavbu, sli by proti sebe a stat ta tiez nepodpori, lebo by siel proti sebe (musel by zachranovat skrachovane banky). 

V tvojom projekte je strasne vela premennych, ktore ty totalne ignorujes, alebo zanedbavas. Dom za 40 000 by chcel kazdy, ale to by musel byt "ceteris paribus"


----------



## [SK]peter

[10:12:49 AM] Peter Projektant says: akože stavba či projekt?
[10:12:51 AM] SKpeter says: hotovka
[10:13:02 AM] Peter Projektant says: 800 € s DPH / m2
[10:13:04 AM] SKpeter says: chlapík tvrdí že vie zabezpečiíť bývanie za 40 tisic
[10:13:06 AM] Peter Projektant says: odhadovaný náklad
[10:13:14 AM] Peter Projektant says: kvalita?
[10:13:19 AM] Peter Projektant says: to musí byť katastrofa za tú cenu
[10:13:35 AM] SKpeter says: však 
[10:13:42 AM] Peter Projektant says: *materiál nakupuje z "Fukušimi" *
akože za 700 € / m2 sa to ešte dá postaviť
[10:14:30 AM] Peter Projektant says: svojpomocne sa dostaneš možno aj na 500 € / m2... ale to je už hraničné
[10:14:34 AM] Peter Projektant says: na úkor kvality


----------



## [SK]peter

http://www.jaktodelaji.cz/novinka/Nemecko-stavi-nejmene-bytu-v-Evrope--Cesko-je-predposledni

_"Z evropského srovnání je patrné, že v těchto dvou zemích (v Irsku a Španělsku) jde jednoznačně o spekulativní nemovitostní bublinu, která už nemá se skutečnou poptávkou nic společného," komentoval výsledky srovnání šéf institutu Stefan Jokl. "Kam něco takového vede, je zřejmé z propadu, jehož jsme aktuálně letos svědky ve Španělsku. V Irsku se dá očekávat něco podobného," upozornil Jokl bez dalšího upřesnění. Celoevropský průměr přitom nyní dosahuje relativně vysoké úrovně téměř šesti bytů na 1000 obyvatel. "_


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## NuSo

Môžme žiť takto dokedy ? Ty to stále vidíš len z tvojho materiálno-ekonomicko-sebeckého pohľadu. Chceš celú planétu obstavať rodinnými domami ? Kam sa takýmto spôsobom myslenia dostaneme ?


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Je chore a zvratene zit takto v 21. storoci, ked mozme zit takto:


fuuha, to takto budu vyzerat tie domy za *40k €*? neuveritelne, ze sa tomuto my hlupi slovaci tak branime! :shocked:

alebo tu ukazujes tie najnestastnejsie masovkove byvania postavene za posledne roky v bratislave bok po boku s domom v hodnote *7,9mio USD*?
milan aby ta ludia brali vazne, je velmi dolezite sa prisne drzat faktov, a co najviac sa vyvarovat takemuto (slusne povedane) ohybaniu reality.

ja ti rozumiem, ze tu vystupujes proti presile a nemas to lahke, ale ked su ilustracne zabery totalny nezmysel, ako mame vediet, ze aj cena nebola trochu upravena, pracovne miesta tiez zaokruhlene...?

kludne ma oprav, ak sa mylim, ale nebol si to prave ty, kto velmi razantne protestoval proti vymyslenym "pralesovym" vizualizaciam trinity?


----------



## zaq-

k.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Je chore a zvratene zit takto v 21. storoci, ked mozme zit takto:


Toto je tvoj dom za 40 tisic?! Kupujem rovno dva  :bash:


----------



## [SK]peter

NuSo said:


> Môžme žiť takto dokedy ? Ty to stále vidíš len z tvojho materiálno-ekonomicko-sebeckého pohľadu. Chceš celú planétu obstavať rodinnými domami ? Kam sa takýmto spôsobom myslenia dostaneme ?


Marxista  Radšej vymenil krásne Slovensko za špinavé Írsko


----------



## Strummer

Qwert said:


> Ako by štát, respektíve samospráva dokázali viac zdostupniť bývanie? Pomôcť by mohli už pri pozemkoch, ktoré by poskytli za výhodných podmienok. Možno je to socializmus, no podľa mňa, čo sa týka bývanie, tak istá miera socializmu je asi v každom vyspelom štáte.


Keby Aquilu neprestalo bavit (rovnako ako kazdeho po case) citat milanove vyplody, tak by tu vysvetlil ako funguje riesenie bytovej otazky v Rakusku, kde to je takmer idealne. Je milion moznosti ako to riesit, napriklad rozne formy bytovych druzstiev, lenze kedze sme na slovensku zaviedli volny kapitalizmus podla americkeho vzoru, tak tu taketo komunisticke vymysly nechceme


----------



## Sukino

wuane said:


> Hned v prvom poste som vravel ze sa tu nebavme o architekture.Hovorim o uspechu tych bytoviek.A ako som povedal,neviem ci su vsetky byty take ako ten co som videl,ale ten bol fakt vydareny.A je v bytovke ktora este na tychto fotkach nie je.No myslim ze to buduje jeden investor vsetko.


No je to ovela lepsie, ako tie nove 10+ poschodove obludy v Bratislave.
Ale naco take farby?


----------



## Phill

Sukino said:


> No je to ovela lepsie, ako tie nove 10+ poschodove obludy v Bratislave.
> Ale naco take farby?


kombinácia bielej a šedej by bola fajn


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> Keby Aquilu neprestalo bavit (rovnako ako kazdeho po case) citat milanove vyplody, tak by tu vysvetlil ako funguje riesenie bytovej otazky v Rakusku, kde to je takmer idealne. Je milion moznosti ako to riesit, napriklad rozne formy bytovych druzstiev, lenze kedze sme na slovensku zaviedli volny kapitalizmus podla americkeho vzoru, tak tu taketo komunisticke vymysly nechceme


ja som to uz par krat popisal, ale na tych 180 balastu sa to strati 

ale uprimne, lepsie zorganizovanu vystavbu a podporu byvania ako maju vo viedni, asi nemaju nikde ... to je priam ukazkove... 

najma ked si zoberiem, ze radovo kvalitnejsie bytu su tam lacnejsie ako v bratislave ..

ale tak ked samotna vieden vlastni cez 300 tisic bytov ?


----------



## aquila

Sukino said:


> No je to ovela lepsie, ako tie nove 10+ poschodove obludy v Bratislave.
> Ale naco take farby?


v pezinku by sa 10+ neuzivili, a aj ten muskat robili na XY etap .. a henten muskat, tiez ziadne terno .. si pamatam, ze na pezinske pomery to bolo dost drahe .. nieco ako tych par bytoviek v senci .. alebo dunajskej luznej ...


----------



## marish

wuane said:


> stale nevies co myslim.


jojo. pozeram, ze som to vcera motal jedno cez druhe... mal som sa na to radsej vyspat.


----------



## Sukino

aquila said:


> v pezinku by sa 10+ neuzivili, a aj ten muskat robili na XY etap .. a henten muskat, tiez ziadne terno .. si pamatam, ze na pezinske pomery to bolo dost drahe .. nieco ako tych par bytoviek v senci .. alebo dunajskej luznej ...


Neuzivilo? Tam by to snad nepovolili v prvom rade. Ami v BA nemali.


----------



## Sukino

Inak to, co tu milan prezentuje, ako uspechy Irska - vysoka minimalna mzda, vysoke platy v statnom sektore - je jednou z pricin sucasneho kolapsu.


----------



## zaq-

Mo


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Mohol by si to, prosim ta, blizsie objasnit?





> According to the former Taoiseach, the first mistake was committed between the years of 2000 and 2003 by then Finance Minister Charlie McCreevy when he boosted public spending by 48pc while cutting income tax.
> 
> The second problem occurred when government policies allowed, or even encouraged, a housing bubble to develop, "on an immense scale".
> 
> This bubble was accompanied by a bubble in asset-related tax, he said, which helped to fuel further cuts in income tax. He went on to point out that revenue from asset-related tax is expected to fall this year to less than half its 2007 level.


http://www.independent.ie/national-news/fitzgerald-says-crisis-started-with-mccreevy-1606203.html


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Vdaka Sukino,
> 
> V tom clanku ale nie je nijako specifikovane to, ze dnesna kriza je pricinou vysokej minimalnej mzdy a vysokych platov v statnom sektore.
> 
> Odkial si to zobral?


Ale je. Zvysovanie vydavkov statu je minanie na statny sektor a znizovanie dane z prijmu zvysuje kazdeho prijem, co tu ti za kazdu cenu presadzujes.

Tiez pozri:

More than half of companies say salary costs biggest issue; IBEC says Irish pay levels 20% too high compared with trading partners

Restaurant owners want minimum wage reduced

Irish public sector workers among world’s highest earners


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Es


----------



## zaq-

Aj


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Strummer, teba poprosim o vysvetlenie toho americekho vzoru a v com konkretne Slovensko zaviedlo ten americky system?


jezisikriste, preco sa furt pytas na veci, ktore tu boli uz 100x vysvetlene? ale ok, naposledy ti to zopakujem, ze v americkom systeme sa byvanie povazuje za obycajnu trhovu komoditu, zatial co napriklad v nemeckom systeme sa povazuje za zakladnu zivotnu potrebu, ktorej dostupnost nesmie podliehat nestabilnym a nepredvidatelnym trhovym vplyvom. preto je v Rakusku tak prisne regulovane narabanie s mestskymi pozemkami, preto su regulovane ceny bytov na nich postavene, atd, atd...


----------



## zaq-

Ho


----------



## [SK]peter

Prievan said:


> ^^ co urobis s kartelmi, oligopolmi, monopolmi a specialne so spekulatmi ktory udrzuju cenu zamerne vysoko. Tam kde nemas hyperkonkurenciu musis regulovat inak to nejde.


bavíme sa o SPP, Slovnaft či o malých živnostníkoch?

tie veľké sú už regulované, takže tam problém nevidím. bavíme sa o malých?


----------



## Prievan

mozme sa bavit aj o nehnutelnostiach a nasich skvelich dveloperoch, ktory by podla mna potrebovali taktiez trochu zregulovat.
Predsa Milan tu s tym zacal kvoli tomu jeho byvaniu pre kazdeho.


----------



## [SK]peter

podľa mňa su naši developeri ako všade inde. a aj konkurencia tu je. nebite ma 

ako by ste regulovali developerov aby sa stavalo lacnejšie?

vid. problemy developera vienna gate či orco-a, ktorí aj bez regulácie majú problémy.

ps: aj ja chcem bývať za lacnajšie ale pozrime sa na to triezvym pohľadom


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> podľa mňa su naši developeri ako všade inde. a aj konkurencia tu je. nebite ma
> 
> ako by ste regulovali developerov aby sa stavalo lacnejšie?
> 
> vid. problemy developera vienna gate či orco-a, ktorí aj bez regulácie majú problémy.
> 
> ps: aj ja chcem bývať za lacnajšie ale pozrime sa na to triezvym pohľadom


Skôr ide o to, že štát (+ developeri?) by mali zabezpečiť dostupné bývanie pre masy. V tomto u nás trh jednoznačne zlyháva. Malo by to byť slušné "štandardné" bývanie, nič luxusné, ale ani žiadna králikáreň. Samozrejme tomu, kto by chcel vilu alebo byt vo výškovke by sa medze nekládli, tento trh by bol neregulovaný.


----------



## [SK]peter

Qwert said:


> Skôr ide o to, že štát (+ developeri?) by mali zabezpečiť dostupné bývanie pre masy. V tomto u nás trh jednoznačne zlyháva. Malo by to byť slušné "štandardné" bývanie, nič luxusné, ale ani žiadna králikáreň. Samozrejme tomu, kto by chcel vilu alebo byt vo výškovke by sa medze nekládli, tento trh by bol neregulovaný.


socialistické bytovky sa stavali ako bývanie pre masy.

ťažko definovať bývanie ako; slušne, štandardne, ale hlavne lacné  ako veľmi sa dajú stačiť naklady na stavbu? 600€/m2? 

podľa mňa sa tvoje podmienky vzájomne vylučujú. bud to bude lacne ale potom králikáren. alebo priestranne ale prezmenu drahšie.

je mi jasné, že v centrach ekonomiky sú ceny vyššie ako v chudobnejšom kraji. a to vplyvom ochoty ľudí a hlavne tým, že majú vačšie príjmy. ale vyšší príjem nema len developer, ale aj stavbar, kachličkár, projektant, vodič miešačky či upratovačka


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> podľa mňa su naši developeri ako všade inde. a aj konkurencia tu je. nebite ma
> 
> ako by ste regulovali developerov aby sa stavalo lacnejšie?


Huh? V niekolkokrat spominanom Rakusku s tym problem nemaju. Ked mesto predava pozemok na vystavbu bytov, urci developerovi presne podmienky, co tam moze postavit, za kolko to moze maximalne predavat, a milion dalsich obmedzeni. A vystavba tam funguje, byty sa stavaju, konkurencia je tiez, ludia maju kde byvat za rozumne ceny.


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> Huh? V niekolkokrat spominanom Rakusku s tym problem nemaju. Ked mesto predava pozemok na vystavbu bytov, urci developerovi presne podmienky, co tam moze postavit, za kolko to moze maximalne predavat, a milion dalsich obmedzeni. A vystavba tam funguje, byty sa stavaju, konkurencia je tiez, ludia maju kde byvat za rozumne ceny.


takže problem je u naších miestnych politikoch či úradníkoch. predajú (skôr darujú) pozemok bez akýchkoľvek podmienok.

ale to nezmeníme od fóra internetu, podme do politiky 

ps: často sa tu spomína rakúsko. má niekto ucelený článok ako u nich funguje bytova politika? rad si ho prečítam ako inšpiráciu


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> takže problem je u naších miestnych politikoch či úradníkoch. predajú (skôr darujú) pozemok bez akýchkoľvek podmienok.


nie, problem je v tom, ze my staviame spolocnost na ideologickych bullshitoch typu "volny trh", zatial co krajiny nemeckeho/severskeho typu stavaju spolocnost na tom, aby sa v nej dalo normalne zit. to je cele.


----------



## wuane

^^krasny priklad ako to tu funguje je Twin city a ich Autobusova stanica.Tymto benefitom si ziskali aj mna,a bol som rad ze odkupili cele uzemie a ze mesto ziska dostojnu AS,a bol som ochotny odpustit ostatne chyby projektu.Vystavba je ale v nedohladne a nova AS rovnako.Kto je na vine?Developer?Vobec nie.On zrejme deklaroval ze postavi AS ,ale je asi jedno kedy v akej forme atd.A tu zlyhalo mesto,ktore malo zaviazat HB reavis ze sa musi najskor postavit AS a potom moze realizovat cely projekt(rovnako aj urcit nejaku lehotu dokedy sa ma vystavba zacat a ukoncit,nie je predsa mozne aby lezali kilometre stvorcove uprostred mesta uhrom,zatial co developer si inde v meste alebo v inych krajinach fici na dalsich projektoch).Len ci by do toho HBreavis za takej podmienky islo,a aj keby nie,vobec by mi to nevadilo,lebo sucasny stav nie je lepsi.Hned na zaciatku by sa investicia ocistila od spekulujucich a 500% marzuchtivych developerov.


----------



## [SK]peter

učebnicovým príkladom je presne Twin City. zlyhalo mesto. môžeme mať triliony neviem akých regulácii či zakonov ak budeme takto konať 

to strummer: nemecky podnikateľ stavia byty kvoli blahobytu spoločnosti? ide do rizika kvoli blahu ostatnych? nie kvoli zisku? ja viem, že to čo si napísal pekne znie. 

keby takej severskej IKEA-i išlo o blaho a mzdy švédov tak robí len zo švédska a nie v číne a iných krajinách.


----------



## wuane

^^samozrejme ze zlyhalo mesto.Mesto by malo cim skvor vytvorit regule a zakony aby sa podobne veci uz neopakovali.


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> to strummer: nemecky podnikateľ stavia byty kvoli blahobytu spoločnosti? ide do rizika kvoli blahu ostatnych? nie kvoli zisku? ja viem, že to čo si napísal pekne znie.
> 
> keby takej severskej IKEA-i išlo o blaho a mzdy švédov tak robí len zo švédska a nie v číne a iných krajinách.


ja som niekde povedal ze nemecky podnikatel nestavia kvoli zisku??? povedal som ze spolocnost je usporiadana a nastavena tak, aby popri vytvarani zisku maximalizovala spolocensky benefit.


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> socialistické bytovky sa stavali ako bývanie pre masy.
> 
> ťažko definovať bývanie ako; slušne, štandardne, ale hlavne lacné  ako veľmi sa dajú stačiť naklady na stavbu? 600€/m2?
> 
> podľa mňa sa tvoje podmienky vzájomne vylučujú. bud to bude lacne ale potom králikáren. alebo priestranne ale prezmenu drahšie.
> 
> je mi jasné, že v centrach ekonomiky sú ceny vyššie ako v chudobnejšom kraji. a to vplyvom ochoty ľudí a hlavne tým, že majú vačšie príjmy. ale vyšší príjem nema len developer, ale aj stavbar, kachličkár, projektant, vodič miešačky či upratovačka


Základná idea tých socialistických bytoviek, teda dostupné bývanie takmer pre každého, nebola zlá, len jej konkrétne architektonické urbanistické riešenie _pokryvkávalo_. Výstavba bola príliš masová (v nejakom okresnom meste nemá čo hľadať 8 a viac poschodová stavba), neestetická, atď, veď to všetci poznáme.

Výstavba by mala byť mestami a štátom prísne regulovaná, aby sa nestalo, že mesto predá pozemok a developer tam potom ide stavať akože luxusné bývanie (rozumej luxusné cenou), na to nech si developeri hľadajú pozemky inde. Keby mesto nastavilo prísne kvalitatívne a cenové podmienky s ešte prísnejšími sankciami za ich nedodržanie, tak by sme možno zrazu zistili, že developeri vedia stavať aj za 600 €/m2 a ak to tí naši nevedia, zahraniční to urobia s radosťou za nich.



[SK]peter said:


> takže problem je u naších miestnych politikoch či úradníkoch. predajú (skôr darujú) pozemok bez akýchkoľvek podmienok.
> 
> ale to nezmeníme od fóra internetu, podme do politiky
> 
> ps: často sa tu spomína rakúsko. má niekto ucelený článok ako u nich funguje bytova politika? rad si ho prečítam ako inšpiráciu


Korupcia na komunálnej úrovni je obrovská, preto by to bolo treba riešiť skôr centrálne. Jednoducho mestá za iných podmienok ani pozemky predať nebudú môcť. Veď tieto veci sú v civilizovaných krajinách už dávno vyriešené, stačí ich odkopírovať. Len my sa tu hráme na voľný trh, ktorý v tomto vôbec nefunguje. Kľudne by stačilo spustiť pilotné projekty v ôsmich krajských mestách dokopy s pár tisíc bytmi a potom by už tento systém mohol veselo fungovať.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> ja som niekde povedal ze nemecky podnikatel nestavia kvoli zisku??? povedal som ze spolocnost je usporiadana a nastavena tak, aby popri vytvarani zisku *maximalizovala*spolocensky benefit.


Urcite nie maximalizovala.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Urcite nie maximalizovala.


bla, bla, teoreticke slovickarenie, vies velmi dobre co som tym chcel povedat... spolocnost nema co podporovat aktivity, veduce k dosiahnutiu zisku jednotlivca, ktore maju na spolocnost negativny dopad, pretoze sa tym sama zvnutra znici.

to je presne ten rozdiel medzi americkym a nemeckym pristupom, o ktorom tu stale hovorim. americky spociva v tom ze "dajme vsetkym co najvacsiu slobodu, a ono sa to vsetko same nejak usporiada najlepsim sposobom" - co je podla mna najvacsia teoreticka kokotina, aku kedy kto vymyslel, horsia nez komunizmus. v niekolkotisicrocnej historii ludskej civilizacie sa skutocny pokrok vzdy dosiahol len riadenou a koordinovanou aktivitou, nikdy nie "sam od seba", tak ako to tvrdia laissez-faire ekonomovia.


----------



## [SK]peter

strummer, zmýšľame presne opačne  

ja proste neverím; že jednotlivec, či iný orgán by mal rozhodovať o osudu, potrebách ostatných.

jedinci svojimi vlastnými preferenciami, konaním vytvárajú spoločnosť. nie politická elita.

ps: máš nejaký článok o "nemeckom prístupe"; rád si ho prečítam


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> strummer, zmýšľame presne opačne
> 
> ja proste neverím; že jednotlivec, či iný orgán by mal rozhodovať o osudu, potrebách ostatných.
> 
> jedinci svojimi vlastnými preferenciami, konaním vytvárajú spoločnosť. nie politická elita.


no tak daj nejaky priklad krajiny, ktora dlhodobo udrzatelne funguje na principoch co najvacsej osobnej slobody, aplikovanej na vsetkych urovniach spolocnosti a hospodarstva. pomozem ti, ziadna taka neexistuje ani nikdy neexistovala, pretoze existovat nemoze. ak zalozis stat/spolocnost primarne na dosahovani individualneho prospechu a zisku, a spoliehas sa na to ze sa to nejak usporiada do maximalnej efektivity (tak ako tvrdil Milton Friedman a cela Chicagska skola), tak po istej dobe dostanes ako vysledok totalne monopolizovany trh, kde vsetok majetok je koncentrovany do ruk malej skupinky "vitazov" konkurencneho boja (typu Wal-Mart), v podstate akysi korporativny feudalizmus, alebo ako to nazvat. co je presne to, co sa deje momentalne v USA, krajine, kde sa implementacia tychto chorych myslienok dostala asi najdalej.

nedavno som narazil na celkom dobru knizku, kde su tieto kriticke pohlady dobre zrhnute, nech sa paci:

http://www.traders-library.com/download/Kenneth%20Friedman%20-%20Myths%20Of%20The%20Free%20Market.pdf


----------



## [SK]peter

zhodneme sa zlatej strednej ceste? ja budem inklinovať trochu doprava a ty doľava 

extremy niesu dobre. tak ako politicky monopol prerastie do diktatury tak aj konkurencia časom prerastie do monopolu.

štát by mal formovať prostredie aby bolo v sulade s dobrými mravmy, slušný život, prosperitu, bezpečnosť...

ale keď vidim ako štát zmanagoval napr. Twin City a iné štátne zákazky tak mam dojem že je len dojnou kravou politickej elity.


----------



## wuane

^^tu ide o to,ze mesto(stat) pri Twin city nic nezmanagovalo.Teda tak sa to javi mne.Ja by som velmi rad videl zmluvu,za akych podmienok im dali kladne stanoviska na vystavbu toho projektu.Aj ked je to asi len sen.A hlavne ta stanica,to musim zistit ake tam boli podmienky.A detto IPR na vlakovej ,to je tiez FAIL.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## [SK]peter

z dnešného SME


----------



## Sukino

Sukino said:


> Inak, co sa tyka byvania pre mladych, tak je na tom Slovensko dost zle. Cele to stoji a pada na byvani u rodicov a v starych panelakoch.


Vyjadrene statistikou:
Eurostat: Slováci sa v bytoch tlačia
Priemer EÚ dosahuje 18 percent, na Slovensku je to štyridsať

Pozeral som si napriklad tie Slnecnice na juhu Petrzalky a €170k za 3-izbovy byt je lol cena.


----------



## [SK]peter

stiestnené podmienky;
- ak tri deti majú jednu izbu
- ak po 18 žijem u rodičov
- ak partneri; každý nemá vlastnú izbu (čiže minimálne dvoj-izbák)

takže ja som celý život žil v stiestnených podmienkach  ale nemyslím si že by mi to uškodilo. mám rád spoločnosť


----------



## Qwert

[SK]peter said:


> stiestnené podmienky;
> - ak tri deti majú jednu izbu
> - ak po 18 žijem u rodičov
> - ak partneri; každý nemá vlastnú izbu (čiže minimálne dvoj-izbák)
> 
> takže ja som celý život žil v stiestnených podmienkach  ale nemyslím si že by mi to uškodilo. mám rád spoločnosť


Tri male deti sa ešte do jednej izby zmestia, ale nedokážem si predstaviť spolunažívanie troch pubertiakov v jednej izbe, vlastne ani dvoch.

Žiť u rodičov pár rokov po 18-ke nie je také strašné, vlastne by som povedal, že celkom normálne, no niektorí u nich žijú aj po 30-ke.


Tu je inak dosť zaujímavý článok: *Slováci majú veľký luxus. Bohužiaľ*hno:



> Spomedzi nových členov EÚ máme najdrahšie jedlá a nápoje. Podľa rebríčka spotrebných cien, ktorý včera zverejnil európsky štatistický úrad Eurostat, zaplatíme za jedlo len o niečo menej než Holanďania. Cenami alkoholických nápojov sa dokonca doťahujeme na suverénne najbohatších Luxemburčanov, ktorí zarábajú v priemere päťkrát viac než my.


----------



## wuane

^^toto je anomalia ktoru treba riesit.Vytvarat nejaky spolocensky tlak na kompetetnych,lebo to fakt nie je normalne hno:


----------



## Phill

k tomu jedlu 









Vizár


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^toto je anomalia ktoru treba riesit.Vytvarat nejaky spolocensky tlak na kompetetnych,lebo to fakt nie je normalne hno:


Voľný trh sa s nami zase zahráva. Ale neviem si celkom dobre predstaviť, ako by sa toto dalo regulovať

Eurostat ná zaplavuje "pozitívnymi" informáciami. Slovensko má jedny z najvyšších cien elektriny a plynu vzhľadom na paritu kúpnej sily. V cenách elektriny sme vzhľadom na PPS druhí najdrahší. V absolútnych číslach u nás 100 kWh elektriny stojí viac než v Holandsku a je takmer na úrovni priemeru EÚ27. V prípade plynu sme pod priemerom v nominálnej cene, ale na priemerom vzhľadom na PPS.

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5958436/slovaci-platia-za-plyn-a-elektrinu-menej-nez-priemer-unie.html
http://www.scribd.com/doc/58969660/8-29062011-BP-EN


----------



## wuane

^^Tu je ale niekde chyba v systeme.Bud je to neschopnost podnikatelov a obchodnikov vyjednat od dodavatelov nizsie ceny alebo potom je to vsetko v marzach podnikatelov a dodavatelov samotnych.A ide len o to ze Slovaci su ochotni to tolerovat.

Predsa je nenormalne,aby obchodnici a podnikatelia zarabajuci na nadpriemerne drahych komoditach v ramci EU vyplacali jedny z najnizsich miezd.Tie peniaze su niekde nezdravo zadrziavane.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^Tu je ale niekde chyba v systeme.Bud je to neschopnost podnikatelov a obchodnikov vyjednat od dodavatelov nizsie ceny alebo potom je to vsetko v marzach podnikatelov a dodavatelov samotnych.A ide len o to ze Slovaci su ochotni to tolerovat.
> 
> Predsa je nenormalne,aby obchodnici a podnikatelia zarabajuci na nadpriemerne drahych komoditach v ramci EU vyplacali jedny z najnizsich miezd.Tie peniaze su niekde nezdravo zadrziavane.


Ak si vezmeme, že napríklad elektrina sa predáva za ceny na úrovni priemeru EU27 (spotrebiteľom, neviem, ako je to s firmami, ale pochybujem, že by tie ceny boli nižšie), tak je potom len logické, že elektrárne by si mohli dovoliť platiť svojim zamestnancom mzdy na úrovni priemeru EU27. Mohli by si to dovoliť, ale nemusia, pretože elektrárne nie sú izolovaným ostrovom, ale ťažia z toho, že na Slovensku je všeobecne nižšia mzdová hladina a ten rozdiel asi končí v zisku.

Druhou stranou mince je, že pri ak pri nižších mzdových nákladoch predávajú elektrinu za cenu na úrovni priemeru EÚ, tak tu jednoznačne zlyhal ÚRSO, keďže tá cena je zjavne neprimerane vysoká a elektrárne (respektíve distribučné spoločnosti, pretože to nie je len o výrobe elektriny) zneužívajú svoje dominantné postavenie na trhu.

Najlepšie na zvyšovanie miezd pôsobí situácia, kedy je nízka nezamestnanosť a zamestnávatelia tým pádom ťahajú za kratší koniec. V súčasnej situácií sú ale tí znevýhodnení zamestnanci. Ťažko môže dnes niekto v práci navrhnúť zvýšenie mzdy, keď na jeho miesto čaká x nezamestnaných.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

S elektrinou sa obchoduje na spoločnej Európskej burze a jej cena nemá s paritou kúpnej sily absolútne nič spoločné, je to celé len o ponuke a dopyte, tak neviem čo sem ťaháte nejaké bullshity o nizkych mzdách v elektrárňach.


----------



## [SK]peter

Qwert said:


> Tri male deti sa ešte do jednej izby zmestia, ale nedokážem si predstaviť spolunažívanie troch pubertiakov v jednej izbe, vlastne ani dvoch.
> 
> Žiť u rodičov pár rokov po 18-ke nie je také strašné, vlastne by som povedal, že celkom normálne, no niektorí u nich žijú aj po 30-ke.
> 
> 
> Tu je inak dosť zaujímavý článok: *Slováci majú veľký luxus. Bohužiaľ*hno:


Z 27. štátov sme 19. Však to nieje zlé :cheers: 

Škoda, že tam nieje zdroj a plne dáta. Aký je rozdiel medzi PL a SR napríklad?

PS: každá krajina si tam našla to svoje zle 

napr Írske titulky;
Cigarettes, alcohol cost 70% more in Ireland
Ireland most expensive place in EU for alcohol: Eurostat


----------



## kaxno

Otazka je, ci sa bavime o elektrine ako komodite, ktoru nakupuju distribucne spolocnosti, alebo ako o komodite, ktoru od nich odoberaju domacnosti / firmy, ako konecni klienti distribucnych spolocnosti. Takze zase pozor, cena elektriky (koncova) a mzdy v elektrarnach sice az tak nesuvisia, ale cena elektriky a zisky/marze distribucnych spolocnosti suvisia bezprostredne. Alebo sa mylim ?


----------



## [SK]peter

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_PUBLIC/2-28062011-AP/EN/2-28062011-AP-EN.PDF

Plná správa aj z datami.

Podľa nej, čo je najlacnejšie na Slovensku sú práve reštaurácie a hotely!!!
71% únie.

Najdrahšie je u nás oblečenie 102% únie.

Aspon vidno ako sa dá manipulovať s nadpismi článkov


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Otazka je, ci sa bavime o elektrine ako komodite, ktoru nakupuju distribucne spolocnosti, alebo ako o komodite, ktoru od nich odoberaju domacnosti / firmy, ako konecni klienti distribucnych spolocnosti. Takze zase pozor, cena elektriky (koncova) a mzdy v elektrarnach sice az tak nesuvisia, ale cena elektriky a zisky/marze distribucnych spolocnosti suvisia bezprostredne. Alebo sa mylim ?


Áno a práve marže distribútorov sú u nás nižšie keďže ceny elektriny sú podpriemerné.


----------



## Qwert

Koro said:


> S elektrinou sa obchoduje na spoločnej Európskej burze a jej cena nemá s paritou kúpnej sily absolútne nič spoločné, je to celé len o ponuke a dopyte, tak neviem čo sem ťaháte nejaké bullshity o nizkych mzdách v elektrárňach.


Je to porovnanie spotrebiteľských cien, teda ide o koncové ceny pre domácnosti (nie firmy, nie veľkoobchodné ceny), priemer EU27 je 17,08 €/100 kWh, u nás je to 16,37 €/100 kWh, teda len mierne nižšie.

Veľkoobchodná cena elektriny, s ktorou sa obchoduje na európskej burze je len časťou spotrebiteľskej ceny. Inak práve preto, že táto cena je, predpokladám, rovnaká v celej EÚ, tak naše elektrárne majú asi o niečo vyššie marže. Takisto keď je konečná cena elektriny pre domácnosti takmer na úrovni priemeru EÚ, tak aj distribučné spoločnosti majú asi vyššie marže, než je priemer EÚ.

Cena určená burzou, je OK, ale konečná spotrebiteľská cena by podľa mňa mala rešpektovať aj kúpyschopnosť obyvateľstva. Tá je samozrejme ale regulovaná, takže tu skôr zlyhal štát.



[SK]peter said:


> http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_PUBLIC/2-28062011-AP/EN/2-28062011-AP-EN.PDF
> 
> Plná správa aj z datami.
> 
> Podľa nej, čo je najlacnejšie na Slovensku sú práve reštaurácie a hotely!!!
> 71% únie.
> 
> Najdrahšie je u nás oblečenie 102% únie.
> 
> Aspon vidno ako sa dá manipulovať s nadpismi článkov


Prekvapivo reštaurácie a hotely sú podľa tej správy u nás lacnejšie než napríklad v Poľsku alebo Maďarsku, ale sú o dosť drahšie v porovnaní s Českom (71 vs. 59). Ceny oblečenia a elektroniky sú na druhej strane úplne neprekvapivo škandalózne vysoké. Potraviny sú tiež dosť drahé, ale to je čiastočne asi aj kvôli vysokej DPH.


----------



## wuane

Napriklad aj hudobne nosice su u nas velmi predrazene v porovnani so zapadom.


----------



## [SK]peter

no predražene... sme malý trh, fixné náklady sa absorbujú malým počtom predaných kusov. 

alebo na druhej strane je to pre teba príležitosť venovať sa tomuto podnikaniu


----------



## wuane

^^Maly trh?V US su ovela mensie staty ako Slovensko ale v cenach su minimalne rozdiely v porovnani s vacsimi.


----------



## [SK]peter

žartuješ?! porovnavať SK trh s US?

skús niečo dovažať na Slovensko ale podnikať na tomto trhu a uvidíš tie náklady!

príklad dabovana ps3 hra. koľko NHL sa preda v US a kolko v CZ/SK. preto zákonite u nás musia byť ceny vyššie!!!


----------



## wuane

^^ porovnavam US trh s Europskym,nie so Slovenskym.Teda Europa sa hra na otvoreny trh,len preto to porovnavam.Ako funguje ten otvoreny trh v praxi vidime na tychto prikladoch.Proste si myslim ze je nemozne aby si nasiel v US 50 az 100% rozdiely v cenach niektorych tovarov ako je to v EU.

S tymi hrami:Tipol by som ze Ceska hra Mafia sa predavala v US lacnejsie ako na Slovensku alebo v Cechach 

Alebo Plzen v US kupis za uplne standradnu cenu ako aj americke domace piva.

Ten model trhu podobny tomu v US mam dojem ze funguje len po hranice ´´starych´´ clenov EU a ostatne krajiny su naozaj druhorade.Prejavilo sa to aj ked sa zistilo ze niektore k nam dovazane potraviny sa vyrabaju z menej kvalitnych surovin ako tie co ostavaju na zapade.

V jednej veci ma Milan pravdu,a to je ze na Slovensku malo kto vie podnikat a radsej sa vytvaraju tiche dohody ako konkurencia.Je to pohodlnejsie.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

kapibara said:


> aj ja sa tesim z toho, ze niesom somalske dieta, ale takto si mam oddovodnit ceny na Slovensku?
> Mam si povedat, ze ceny su ake su, ale tesim sa, ze niesom somalske dieta?
> Jasne, aj tak sa da. :lol:
> 
> Slovakom sa vo vseobecnosti vysoke ceny pacia a vedia si ich oddovodnit.


nie, ceny si tym neodovodnuj. 
pre progres je vzdy dolezitejsie vzhliadat k uspesnejsim, ako sa utesovat menej uspesnymi.
ale to, ze mozme byt vdacni, za to co mame este neznamena, ze nemozeme chciet viac.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Slovakom sa vo vseobecnosti vysoke ceny pacia a vedia si ich oddovodnit.


Nepacia, lenze co s tym spravis? Ako zakaznik mas dve moznosti ovplyvnit cenu, a to bud nekupit tovar alebo kupit ho u konkurencie, co v pripade byvania ale znamena:

1. nekupit = nebyvat.
alebo
2. kupit od konkurencie = odist z krajiny.

Cize situacia je taka aka je, a treba sa zmierit s tym ze vzhladom k znacnej obmedzenosti az tuposti vacsiny prislusnikov tohto naroda sa nezmeni, aj keby si sa na hlavu postavila  Nastastie ale uz nezijeme v ostnatom drote a kazdy si moze vybrat


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Mozes sa to pokusit zmenit.


akym inym sposobom mozes z pozicie zakaznika zmenit cenu, okrem tych dvoch ktore som spomenul?


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## Strummer

rec je o cenach bytov v Bratislave. akym *konkretnym praktickym* sposobom si tu skromnost predstavujes? co mam ja ako zakaznik urobit aby som zmenil cenu bytov?


----------



## zaq-

Ke


----------



## Strummer

to je super, ze tu vypisujes svoje predsudky o tom, ako podla teba zije vsetkych 450,000 Bratislavcanov... ale ja sa ta znova pytam, ako konkretne mozem ovplyvnit ceny bytov? ak chcem byvat a nechcem odist zit do inej krajiny?


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> V Rakusku ani Nemecku hypotekarna bublina nebola.












a pritom nemci si myslia, že ich ceny sú permanentne vysoke


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> aj ja sa tesim z toho, ze niesom somalske dieta, ale takto si mam oddovodnit ceny na Slovensku?
> Mam si povedat, ze ceny su ake su, ale tesim sa, ze niesom somalske dieta?
> Jasne, aj tak sa da. :lol:
> 
> Slovakom sa vo vseobecnosti vysoke ceny pacia a vedia si ich oddovodnit.


cenové indexy obsahujú aj ceny nehnuteľností. pričom jasne ukazujú, že u nás ceny niesu vysoké. či sa ti to páči alebo nie


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> rec je o cenach bytov v Bratislave. akym *konkretnym praktickym* sposobom si tu skromnost predstavujes? co mam ja ako zakaznik urobit aby som zmenil cenu bytov?


nič, lebo bratislavčania sú taký hlúpy, že akceptujú akúkoľvek premrštenú cenu. nemá to budúcnosť. 

keď už majú čo i len trošku lepší plat, hned sú ochotný ho minúť na drahu hypoteku. bez rozmyslu, že raz prídu deti, pády či krízy :bash:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Inac, uz zacina celkom seriozne tlacit cas.
> Dam ti navrh - posli mi emailovu adresu, cez ktoru mozme komunikovat a ja ti predstavim ten svoj projekt - aspon zhruba, presne o com to vlastne je.
> Takto verejne to totiz nemozem napisat.


Tento projekt masívneho budovania hocičoho nemá zmysel. Poviem ti prečo;

Lebo ľudia len vymenia svoje výdavky za kúpu domu. Prestanú kupovať iné tovary a služby. *Vplyv na ekonomiku NULA bodov*.

To musí prísť masívne zadlžovanie. Niečoho, čoho sme svedkami teraz v Írsku. Slepá, bolestíva ulička. hno:


----------



## zuzana

[SK]peter said:


> nič, lebo bratislavčania sú taký hlúpy, že akceptujú akúkoľvek premrštenú cenu. nemá to budúcnosť.
> 
> keď už majú čo i len trošku lepší plat, hned sú ochotný ho minúť na drahu hypoteku. bez rozmyslu, že raz prídu deti, pády či krízy :bash:


nepovedala by som priamo, ze bratislavcania. bratislavcania ako taki bud vyuzivaju pohostinnosti svojich rodicov, alebo si prechodne kupia mensi byt, alebo si kupia byt v povodnom stave a prerobia si ho, alebo sa vysuvaju von do rodinnych domov. skor ti, co si zazemie v bratislave este len buduju, su odkazani na vyuzitie momentalnej ponuky.
ked sme pred siestimi rokmi kupovali byt, tiez sa nam jeho cena zdala vysoka. dnes by sa po nom len zaprasilo.


----------



## [SK]peter

zuzana said:


> nepovedala by som priamo, ze bratislavcania. bratislavcania ako taki bud vyuzivaju pohostinnosti svojich rodicov, alebo si prechodne kupia mensi byt, alebo si kupia byt v povodnom stave a prerobia si ho, alebo sa vysuvaju von do rodinnych domov. skor ti, co si zazemie v bratislave este len buduju, su odkazani na vyuzitie momentalnej ponuky.
> ked sme pred siestimi rokmi kupovali byt, tiez sa nam jeho cena zdala vysoka. dnes by sa po nom len zaprasilo.


ako napísal aquila, nikdy nebudeme spokojny, vždy sa nám bude zdať cena vysoka, nech realita či dáta ukazujú opak 

ps: idem pohľadať 20-ročne data pre porovnanie  za 2002 sa u cien nehnuteľnosti neviem dostať


----------



## zuzana

[SK]peter said:


> ako napísal aquila, nikdy nebudeme spokojny, vždy sa nám bude zdať cena vysoka, nech realita či dáta ukazujú opak
> 
> ps: idem pohľadať 20-ročne data pre porovnanie


jasne. len si treba este uvedomit aj to, co vlastne za tie peniaze mozes dostat. nie je totiz novostavba ako novostavba, ani byt ako byt, ani standard ako standard... vtedy sa cena lisila skor tym, ze sme za nu dostali viac, ako keby sme kupili inde. viac z viacerych aspektov.


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> cenové indexy obsahujú aj ceny nehnuteľností. pričom jasne ukazujú, že u nás ceny niesu vysoké. či sa ti to páči alebo nie


ktore cenove indexy? inflacia ich napriklad neobsahuje...


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> ktore cenove indexy? inflacia ich napriklad neobsahuje...


myslel som medzi krajinami. ako odveď na to, že u nás je všetko drahšie. tam je inflácia irelevantná


----------



## [SK]peter

zuzana said:


> jasne. len si treba este uvedomit aj to, co vlastne za tie peniaze mozes dostat. nie je totiz novostavba ako novostavba, ani byt ako byt, ani standard ako standard... vtedy sa cena lisila skor tym, ze sme za nu dostali viac, ako keby sme kupili inde. viac z viacerych aspektov.


nech to čítam aj 10-krát, nepochopil som ťa


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> nech to čítam aj 10-krát, nepochopil som ťa


napr. tie mnou spominane tehlove dvojizbaky v Ruzinove, alebo Rozadol, alebo Karloveske rameno alebo rozne ine "nadstandardne" novostavby... co chcela Zuzana povedat je to, ze ked si vtedy clovek priplatil, dostal aj zodpovedajucu hodnotu. Zatial co dnes si mega priplatis a dostanes napriklad tento odpad.


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> nech to čítam aj 10-krát, nepochopil som ťa


Kazda novostavba ponuka iny standard. A ten ponukany standard sa z roka na rok znizuje. Uplne vsetci ktori kupili v novostavbe ci uz v Bratislave alebo v Prahe pred viac ako 6 rokmi, mali ponukany standard ovela vyssi. Napriklad naozajstne drevene parkety, mohli menit dispoziciu bez poplatku, v kupelni bola celkom slusna sanita a kachlicky, mohli si vybrat lubovolne kupelnove studio....

My, ktori sme kupovali prednedavnom, sme tieto moznosti nemali a standard bol nizky. Zazmluvnene studio bolo len jedno , ponukany standard dost mizerny. Napriklad ja som este mesiac pred odovzdavanim bytu netusila, ci vobec budem mat nadstandard, ktory som si v ich zazmluvnenom studiu vybrala. Komunikacia s nimi bola uplne strasna, dopadlo to zle. Nielen pre mna, ale aj pre mojich susedov. Boli sme tlaceni k tomu, aby sme si nechali standard. Takto sa developeri chovali ku klientom na peaku.


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> myslel som medzi krajinami. ako odveď na to, že u nás je všetko drahšie. tam je inflácia irelevantná


medzi akymi krajinami??? tu mas ceny prenajmov v Nemecku:

http://www.pressemitteilungen-online.de/index.php/mietspiegel-deutschland-preis-pro-quadratmeter-im-vergleich/

prve cislo je cena za 1 m2, druhe je prepocitana na zariadeny, 65 m2 byt. podla tohto odkazu (nechce sa mi velmi hladat, takze to je prve co mi nasiel google) je priemerny NETTO prijem nemeckej domacnosti 2700 euro mesacne.

a teraz si porovnaj ceny slovenskych prenajmov a slovensky priemerny cisty prijem domacnosti a napis mi este raz ze ceny su v poriadku hno:


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Nepacia, lenze co s tym spravis? )


Z reakcii to dava dojem, ze pacia. Ked tu niekto navrhne stavat lacne domy, alebo ked sa niekto opyta, preco su ceny bytov porovnatelne s inymi krajinami, kde je priemerny zarobok 4 krat taky, tak vzdy nasleduju reakcie typu:
HDP stupa, vsetko je v poriadku, vsetko sa vyvija , postnu sa tu tabulky, ktore dokazuju, ze pred 20timi rokmi sme pracovali rovnaky pocet minut na nakup rozneho spotrebneho tovaru ako teraz, ze cenove indexy ukazuju, ze ceny u nas niesu vysoke a su v poriadku, pripadne ze mozme byt radi, ze niesme somalske deti.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Ked tu niekto navrhne stavat lacne domy


"navrhnut" moze hocikto hocico. ak to nepodlozi aspon niecim konkretnym, tak je pochopitelne, ze reakcie su take ake su.


----------



## [SK]peter

prečo niekto, kto je spokojny so svojou situáciou, bývanim, prácou, krajinou, rodinou je automaticky považovaný za hlupáka.

som spokojny ako bývam, aj ked to nieje zamok.
som spokojny z prácou, aj ked niesom CEO.
som spokojny z horami, aj ked to niesu tatry.
chcel by som lepší bicykel ako mam ale nejak prežijem.
ale hlavne nehladujem ako v somalsku 

toto automaticky pre vás znamená, že som neambiciozny, vraj štatny úradník , ktorému sa páčia vraj vysoké ceny 

PEACE


----------



## kapibara

za hlupaka urcite nie. Ale za niekoho z Hayekovej nadacie urcite ano. 
Peace.


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> je pochopitelne, ze reakcie su take ake su.


:lol:
a co tento? 


kapibara said:


> alebo ked sa niekto opyta, preco su ceny bytov porovnatelne s inymi krajinami, kde je priemerny zarobok 4 krat taky, tak vzdy nasleduju reakcie typu:
> .........


----------



## Strummer

ved som pisal, ceny su porovnatelne, lebo ludia (teda aspon vacsina ludi) nie su mobilni, na rozdiel od firiem a kapitalu, ktore su mobilne takmer absolutne.

ak si napriklad v Bratislave moze kupit byt prakticky ktokolvek z ktorejkolvek krajiny EU, kto zije v uplne inych podmienkach, a jeho prijmy su na uplne inej urovni, tak sa ceny pochopitelne prisposobia jemu, a nie obyvatelom bratislavy. to je problem asymetrie mobility kapitalu vs. mobility pracovnej sily.


----------



## zuzana

[SK]peter said:


> nech to čítam aj 10-krát, nepochopil som ťa


1. lokalita
2. relativne maly objekt
3. standard bytu - hlinikove okna, drevene parkety, dyhovane dvere, sanita laufen a spanielske obklady - to posledne moc vyhra nie je, ale to je na dlho.
4. vyborna dispozicia - toto by som trikrat podciarkla.

akokolvek, aj poziadavky mojej rodiny sa menia v casovom horizonte a uz sa zaciname pozerat dalej. ale vtedy to bola velmi dobra investicia, ktoru vieme vyuzit mozno este dalsich pat rokov, a ked sa uskromnime tak aj dlhodobejsie. a k tomu vsetkemu sa zhodnotila este aj na realitnom trhu.


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> alebo ked sa niekto opyta, preco su ceny bytov porovnatelne s inymi krajinami, kde je priemerny zarobok 4 krat taky, tak vzdy nasleduju reakcie typu:


ale to neplatí len o byte ale o každom tovare. že v silnej ekonomike je mzda násobkom našej a potom ich byt či iný tovar vyjde x-krat menej


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> ak si napriklad v Bratislave moze kupit byt prakticky ktokolvek z ktorejkolvek krajiny EU, kto zije v uplne inych podmienkach, a jeho prijmy su na uplne inej urovni, tak sa ceny pochopitelne prisposobia jemu, a nie obyvatelom bratislavy. .


To sa zda na prvy pohlad nespravodlive, ale ako sa hovori, ze kazde zlo je na nieco dobre. Lebo v prvom rade prave tato "nespravodlivost" nuti mladych odchadzat za pracou za hranice. Aby sa mohli po case vratit s kapitalom a nezadlzovat sa. A nielen to. Naucia sa perfektne nejaky jazyk, ziskaju skusenosti a nadlhad, vidia ako sa zije inde, dokazu porovnavat. Ich navrat na Slovensko je obrovsky prinos pre krajinu. 
Vdaka mojej praci som v kazdodennom kontakte s ludmi z celeho sveta a mozem zodpovedne vyhlasit, ze slovaci sa mi zdaju uplne TOP. Prave vdaka tomu, ze castokrat , isty cas zili, studovali, pracovali za hranicami. Mladi slovaci maju mimoriadne otvorenu mysel, vedia jazyky.... Mlady anglican, francuz... im nesiaha ani po clenky. 

A je to prave preto, ze doma na Slovensku nemaju to pohodlie, ze sa musia viac snazit, ak chcu zarobit, mat kapital, ze musia studovat mimo, ak chcu mat perfektne vzdelanie atd. 

Mozno o par rokov nastane situacia, kde v zapadnej Europe bude vacsina muslimov a namyslenych miestnych domorodcov a vo vychodnej Europe bude plno zcestovanych a rozhladenych ludi.


----------



## Strummer

to je vsetko pekne, ale uvedom si ze tak to nefunguje. nemoze sa cele mesto zdvihnut a odist do zahranicia.

este aby som to s tou asymetriou rozviedol, tak podla mna je to jedna zo zasadnych veci, na ktorych funguje sucasna zapadna spolocnost. napriklad:

1. americka firma nema problem presunut vyrobu do Ciny, kde su 1/10 platy a tym vyuzit vyhody. ma ale 100,000 cinskych robotnikov rovnaku moznost presunut sa do Ameriky a vyuzit vyhodu vysokych platov? nema.

2. ta ista firma doma v USA nema sidlo, ale ma ho na Kajmanskych ostrovoch, kde neplati dane. ma ale jej americky zamestnanec moznost rovnako si nahlasit trvaly pobyt na Kajmanoch a neplatit dane? samozrejme ze nema.

atd, atd... cely kapitalizmus je zalozeny na tom, ze hrstka ludi vyuziva umelo vytvorene asymetrie trhu na vlastne obohacovanie. samozrejme ze potom existuju dve cesty ako to riesit. [sk]peter by to urcite riesil tak, ze by cinanom umoznil prestahovat sa do ameriky a americanovi neplatenie dani na kajmanoch, ja by som to riesil opacne, tak ze by som firme zakazal odchod do ciny a do danoveho raja.

a realitny trh v bratislave je presne o tom istom. pretoze nezabudajme ze to neboli slovaci, kto bublinu roztocil. boli to anglicke/irske realitne fondy a individualni investori, ved aj tu na fore sa to v rokoch 2007/2008 rozoberalo do detailov.


----------



## kidos

kapibara said:


> Vdaka mojej praci som v kazdodennom kontakte s ludmi z celeho sveta a mozem zodpovedne vyhlasit, ze slovaci sa mi zdaju uplne TOP. Prave vdaka tomu, ze castokrat , isty cas zili, studovali, pracovali za hranicami. Mladi slovaci maju mimoriadne otvorenu mysel, vedia jazyky.... Mlady anglican, francuz... im nesiaha ani po clenky.
> 
> A je to prave preto, ze doma na Slovensku nemaju to pohodlie, ze sa musia viac snazit, ak chcu zarobit, mat kapital, ze musia studovat mimo, ak chcu mat perfektne vzdelanie atd.
> 
> Mozno o par rokov nastane situacia, kde v zapadnej Europe bude vacsina muslimov a namyslenych miestnych domorodcov a vo vychodnej Europe bude plno zcestovanych a rozhladenych ludi.


Presne tak!!! Ja to vidím rovnako vždy, keď som v zahraničí.
Mladí arabáci sú ako cigáni- chcú len využívať sociálny systém a rozmaznaní mladí domorodci len chlastajú, húlia a rozjebávajú tatkove prachy- absolútne žiadne ambície, snaha čo i len prstom pohnúť.


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> [sk]peter by to urcite riesil tak, ze by cinanom umoznil prestahovat sa do ameriky a americanovi neplatenie dani na kajmanoch, ja by som to riesil opacne, tak ze by som firme zakazal odchod do ciny a do danoveho raja.


:bash: to si teda zabil  čiže centralne riadena ekonomika. čo, kde a ako produkovať. už sme to tu raz maly. a vieme ako celý tento system dopadol :cheers:


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> :bash: to si teda zabil  čiže centralne riadena ekonomika. čo, kde a ako produkovať. už sme to tu raz maly. a vieme ako celý tento system dopadol :cheers:


ako dopadol? nebyt pretekov v zbrojeni a toho co sa udialo v rokoch 1971-1974 (zrusenie zlateho standardu a naviazania ropy na dolar) by vela veci bolo dost inak, uvedom si ze v roku 1971 stali USA pred krachom.

okrem toho ja nehovorim o riadenej ekonomike. hovorim o tom, ze globalna ekonomika v skutocnosti nie je ziadny "volny a otvoreny trh" ako sa nam snazia jej obhajcovia nahovorit. a riesit to jej kompletnym otvorenim (t.j. napriklad umoznit milionom cinanom prestahovat sa do USA za lepsimi platmi) by sice bolo riesenie v teorii spravne, v praxi by ale znamenalo kolaps civilizacie.


----------



## [SK]peter

нет прощания


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer said:


> ako dopadol? nebyt pretekov v zbrojeni a toho co sa udialo v rokoch 1971-1974 (zrusenie zlateho standardu a naviazania ropy na dolar) by vela veci bolo dost inak, uvedom si ze v roku 1971 stali USA pred krachom.
> 
> okrem toho ja nehovorim o riadenej ekonomike. hovorim o tom, ze globalna ekonomika v skutocnosti nie je ziadny "volny a otvoreny trh" ako sa nam snazia jej obhajcovia nahovorit. a riesit to jej kompletnym otvorenim (t.j. napriklad umoznit milionom cinanom prestahovat sa do USA za lepsimi platmi) by sice bolo riesenie v teorii spravne, v praxi by ale znamenalo kolaps civilizacie.


Smrťou desiatok miliónov ľudí?


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> Smrťou desiatok miliónov ľudí?


Bavime sa ale o ekonomike, a ekonomika NEROVNA SA politika. Pinochet tiez v mene Miltona Friedmana a volneho trhu mucil a strielal ludi na stadionoch.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer said:


> Bavime sa ale o ekonomike, a ekonomika NEROVNA SA politika. Pinochet tiez v mene Miltona Friedmana a volneho trhu mucil a strielal ludi na stadionoch.


To sú len výhovorky, ignoruješ súvisiace fakty. Silný štát vytvára pôdu pre totalitu a v nej je len otázka času kedy sa moci pevne chytí nejaký magor.


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> To sú len výhovorky, ignoruješ súvisiace fakty. Silný štát vytvára pôdu pre totalitu a v nej je len otázka času kedy sa moci pevne chytí nejaký magor.


To je otazka implementacie spravnych kontrolnych mechanizmov a dostatocnej demokracie. Fakt neviem, co je zle na ekonomicky silnom state ktory obmedzuje posobenie nadnarodnych korporacii, v spojeni s dostatocnou politickou slobodou, tak ako to je v Nemecku. Nechapem preco spajas politicku slobodu s tym, ze zopar psychopatov si robi zo svetovej ekonomiky kasino.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer said:


> To je otazka implementacie spravnych kontrolnych mechanizmov a dostatocnej demokracie. Fakt neviem, co je zle na ekonomicky silnom state ktory obmedzuje posobenie nadnarodnych korporacii, v spojeni s dostatocnou politickou slobodou, tak ako to je v Nemecku. Nechapem preco spajas politicku slobodu s tym, ze zopar psychopatov si robi zo svetovej ekonomiky kasino.


Lenže ty si nerozprával o Nemecku ale zastával si sa centrálne plánovaného hospodárstva, ktoré je nezlučiteľné so slobodnou spoločnosťou. To je niečo úplne iné ako Nemecko so štátom prerozdeľujúcim 44% HDP.


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> Lenže ty si nerozprával o Nemecku ale zastával si sa centrálne plánovaného hospodárstva, ktoré je nezlučiteľné so slobodnou spoločnosťou. To je niečo úplne iné ako Nemecko so štátom prerozdeľujúcim 44% HDP.


kde som sa kurva zastaval centralne planovaneho hospodarstva? napisal som ze podla mna je lepsie riesenie zakazat korporaciam volne sa presuvat a zneuzivat asymetrie vo svoj prospech.co s tym ma spolocna centralne riadena ekonomika a co s tym ma spolocna smrt milionov ludi v komunistickej diktature?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer said:


> kde som sa kurva zastaval centralne planovaneho hospodarstva? napisal som ze podla mna je lepsie riesenie zakazat korporaciam volne sa presuvat a zneuzivat asymetrie vo svoj prospech.co s tym ma spolocna centralne riadena ekonomika a co s tym ma spolocna smrt milionov ludi v komunistickej diktature?





Strummer said:


> [SK]peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bash: to si teda zabil  čiže centralne riadena ekonomika. čo, kde a ako produkovať. už sme to tu raz maly. a vieme ako celý tento system dopadol :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ako dopadol? nebyt pretekov v zbrojeni a toho co sa udialo v rokoch 1971-1974 (zrusenie zlateho standardu a naviazania ropy na dolar) by vela veci bolo dost inak, uvedom si ze v roku 1971 stali USA pred krachom.
Click to expand...


...


----------



## Strummer

to bola poznamka k tomu, ze krach socialistickeho bloku bol sposobeny aj inymi faktormi nez len "centralnym planovanim", a kde presne sa ho akoze "zastavam"??? len som napisal fakty. USA v roku 1971 skrachovali, nasledne vyuzili svojej dominantnej pozicie na vytvorenie virtualneho dolara umelo naviazaneho na ropu, co im umoznilo sa zadlzovat dlhsie nez sovietskemu bloku, ktory aj z tohto dovodu (okrem inych dovodov) skrachoval skorej, to su historicke fakty, ziadne "zastavanie sa".


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Vyťahovaním takýchto vecí a kladením otázok "ako dopadol?" sa riadeného hospodárstva zastávaš. Neviem čo sa rozčuľuješ, nepovedal som, že si Stalinov fanúšik.


----------



## Strummer

ja som to ale nevytiahol, vytiahol to uplne od veci [sk]peter. a ja som samozrejme zareagoval, kedze mi pripadaju dost absurdne tieto reakcie, ked kazdy naznak obmedzenia kohokolvek a cohokolvek je hned povazovany za propagaciu byvaleho rezimu. obcas mam pocit ze niektori "mladi praviciari" su vo svojej fanatickosti este horsi nez bola kedysi zvazacka mladez


----------



## zuzana

a zas je to v ...


----------



## kapibara

Zastavat sa ciastocne planovaneho hospodarstva, koordinovat ho... sa mi zda uplne logicke a spravne. Nieco ako vo Svedsku, Finsku.
Ak nejaka velka firma vznikla v Europe, z europskeho know-how, zamestnava tisice ludi, vykazuje benfity...., preco by sme mali len tak dovolit, aby sa delokalizovala do Azie? Len kvoli tomu, aby mala vyssie benefity, lebo usetrila na nakladoch na pracu? A co s tymi ludmi, ktori tu ostanu bez roboty? Nieje to presne tento sposob, akym sa prehlbuje priepast medzi chudobnymi a bohatymi? Z coho budu zit vsetci ti europania, ktori prisli o pracu, len preto aby korporacie vykazovali este vacsie zisky? 

Preco by toto nemohlo byt planovane a koordinovane? Co je na tom zle? 
Nevidite co vsetko nam tu v Europe tie delokalizacie sposobuju? A to je len zaciatok. 

Koro, preco pises, ze silny stat vytvara podu pre totalitu a moze sa toho chytit nejaky magor? Myslis, ze napriklad v takom Svajciarsku, alebo Svedsku je take riziko? Neverim. Aj Amerika bola silny stat a bola tam totalita?


----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> ja som to ale nevytiahol, vytiahol to uplne od veci [sk]peter. a ja som samozrejme zareagoval, kedze mi pripadaju dost absurdne tieto reakcie, ked kazdy naznak obmedzenia kohokolvek a cohokolvek je hned povazovany za propagaciu byvaleho rezimu. obcas mam pocit ze niektori "mladi praviciari" su vo svojej fanatickosti este horsi nez bola kedysi zvazacka mladez


Stačí sa pozrieť na to, čo sa práve deje v Anglicku. 17-20 roční fagani demolujú všetko čo vidia. Z nudy. To nazývam KULTÚRA.


----------



## [SK]peter

inak aj nacisti mali výborny ekonomický model, vybrané rasy ľudí sa mali dobre, nezamestnanosť skoro nebola... aká by bola historia keby rovnako ako komunizmus neboli by porazeny. nemali by sme túto hnusnú ameriku ale...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Zastavat sa ciastocne planovaneho hospodarstva, koordinovat ho... sa mi zda uplne logicke a spravne. Nieco ako vo Svedsku, Finsku.
> Ak nejaka velka firma vznikla v Europe, z europskeho know-how, zamestnava tisice ludi, vykazuje benfity...., preco by sme mali len tak dovolit, aby sa delokalizovala do Azie?


Zbehnem do Ikei mkrnúť na Made in Sweden, či vôbec niečo najdem  Potom nakúpim čínske handry švédskej značky H&M and domov samozrejme pôjdem na Švedsom SAAB-e po švedskej dialnici na Slovensku vybudovanie Skanskou. Ups :lol:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> :| To vzdy presviedcas ostanych o svojej pravde aj ked tito este ani nevyslovili svoje myslienky?
> *Tvoje vedomosti o realitnych trhoch a ekonomike vyspelych krajin su na urovni zabrzdeneho zaostaleho vychodoeuropskeho ekonoma, ktory po precitani dvoch kniziek a troch internetovych clankov ziskal neochvejnu sebaistotu o svojej odbornej urovni.*Ludia ako ty, sa na Zapade zvyknu oznacovat ako *thick*.
> 
> Ty si si vypracoval svoju ideologiu, neotrasitelnu vieru a cez tuto ani vlak neprejde.
> Nepocujes, nevidis, ignorujes.
> Tvojim najvacsim problemom vsak nie je tato tvoj ideologia, ale fakt, ze ty si naozaj myslis, ze na tej svojej pozicii, sa mas takto spravat.
> Podla teba je tvoja tvrdohlavost a neschopnost pocuvat a priznavat si omyly a chyby, tym pravym spravanim, pre ludi na tvojej pozicii.
> 
> Na Zapade ludia s tymito vlastnostami su automaticky degradovani celou spolocnostou na tie najnizsie pozicie, pretoze ten, kto nie je schopny pocuvat a prisposobovat sa, ten za ziadnu cenu nesmie byt na akejkolvek riadiacej/zodpovednej funkcii.
> 
> Takito ludia su totiz nielenze brzdou vyvoja, ale oni su spolocensky nebezpecni.
> Pretoze to boli oni, ktori zaviedli radikalne formy vsetkych doterajsich svetovych ideologii - nacizmu, komunizmu, extremneho praviciarstva, alebo radikalneho neoliberalizmu.


:cheers: bla bla bla, ale nevyvrátil si moje tvrdenie.

znova tvrdím, že nevytvoríš nový produkt. len nahradíš jeden statok iným :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> Ups :lol:


:lol:Mozno som to s tym Svedskom trochu prepiskla, lebo sa mi nezdalo, zeby sa svedske firmy masivne delokalizovali a svedi by stracali pracu a zivotnu uroven. 
Ale ta spravna otazka je tato: 



kapibara said:


> Ak nejaka velka firma vznikla v Europe, z europskeho know-how, zamestnava tisice ludi, vykazuje benfity...., preco by sme mali len tak dovolit, aby sa delokalizovala do Azie? Len kvoli tomu, aby mala vyssie benefity, lebo usetrila na nakladoch na pracu? A co s tymi ludmi, ktori tu ostanu bez roboty? Nieje to presne tento sposob, akym sa prehlbuje priepast medzi chudobnymi a bohatymi? Z coho budu zit vsetci ti europania, ktori prisli o pracu, len preto aby korporacie vykazovali este vacsie zisky?
> 
> Preco by toto nemohlo byt planovane a koordinovane? Co je na tom zle?
> Nevidite co vsetko nam tu v Europe tie delokalizacie sposobuju? A to je len zaciatok.


Vopred dakujem, ze mi niekto z vas objasni, preco je lepsie nechat trhu volnu ruku, ako ciastocne planovat hospodarstvo. 
Lebo podla doterajsich prispevkov mam dojem, ze LEN preto, aby nevznikol priestor na totalitu, aby neprisiel nejaky magor a nezacala diktatura a aby sa nevrazdili ludia. ( co sa mi zda hrozne pritiahnute za vlasy ako argumenty) .


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> :lol:Mozno som to s tym Svedskom trochu prepiskla, lebo sa mi nezdalo, zeby sa svedske firmy masivne delokalizovali a svedi by stracali pracu a zivotnu uroven.
> Ale ta spravna otazka je tato:
> 
> Vopred dakujem, ze mi niekto z vas objasni, preco je lepsie nechat trhu volnu ruku, ako ciastocne planovat hospodarstvo.
> Lebo podla doterajsich prispevkov mam dojem, ze LEN preto, aby nevznikol priestor na totalitu, aby neprisiel nejaky magor a nezacala diktatura a aby sa nevrazdili ludia. ( co sa mi zda hrozne pritiahnute za vlasy ako argumenty) .


Na tom Švédsku a IKEA-i ti to vysvetlím.

Pre každú krajinu je výhodne delokalizovať jednoduchšie procesy a voľné zdroje alokovať na činnosti z vačšou prídanou hodnotou. Takže IKEA vymýšľa, tvorí v Švédsku. To je tá pridaná hodnota. Ale samotnu jednoduchú výrobu už prenecháva pre iné krajiny. Win-Win situácia. Švédy a aj Čínania sú happy  Za prvé samotné Švédsko nemá ani ľudske zdroje aby vyrábalo "svoje" produkty.

Aj na APPLE výrobkoch nájdeš Design in California, Assambled in China 

A druhá odpoved:

_Vopred dakujem, ze mi niekto z vas objasni, preco je lepsie nechat trhu volnu ruku, ako ciastocne planovat hospodarstvo. _

Lebo žiaden človek či centrálny orgán o desiatich ľudoch nikdy nebude vedieť potreby 5 milionov ľudí na Slovensku. Nemôže nám centralne prikázať vyrábať zelené košele, ale mi sa rozhodneme svojou kúpou aká farba sa bude vyrábať  Práve na tomto krachol stále veľa ľudmi milovany centrálne plánovaný komunizmus; vôbec nerešpektoval potreby ľudí!


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> Pre každú krajinu je výhodne delokalizovať jednoduchšie procesy a voľné zdroje alokovať na činnosti z vačšou prídanou hodnotou. Takže IKEA vymýšľa, tvorí v Švédsku. To je tá pridaná hodnota. Ale samotnu jednoduchú výrobu už prenecháva pre iné krajiny. Win-Win situácia. Švédy a aj Čínania sú happy  Za prvé samotné Švédsko nemá ani ľudske zdroje aby vyrábalo "svoje" produkty.


ty si v zivote nepracoval v priemysle, vsak? prezradim ti jednu vec, takto to v realnom svete funguje len chvilu. potom sa postupne zacnu aj tie cinnosti s vyssou pridanou hodnotou presuvat tam kde je vyroba, pretoze sa oddelene od vyroby NEDAJU ROBIT. skutocna inovacia vzdy bola a je uzko spojena so samotnou vyrobou. to je to, co sa prave teraz deje vo vacsine americkych high-tech firiem.


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> Win-Win situácia.
> )


Tato win-win situacia je kratkodoba a kratkozraka. Lebo ak je v krajine 100 firiem a kazda zamestnava 1000 ludi = 100 000, z toho je 80% zamestnanych vo vyrobe ako robotnici a cela ta cast sa delokalizuje, ostane len 20 000 ludi, ktori v krajine pracuju. Co znamena, platia dane, odvody a tym prispievaju tym zvysnym 80 000com, aby prezili. 
Tych nezamestnanych 80 000 je nutenych konzumovat vyrobky vyrobene v Cine, lebo su lacnejsie, tym sa postupne prestanu kupovat aj miestne produkty. 
Priepast medzi chudobnym a bohatym sa zvacsuje. 

Ak Svedsko nema ludske ani prirodne zdroje na to, aby vyrabali a predavali len svoje produkty, tak o to lepsie, lebo vdaka tomu vznikne konkurencia v Norsku , Spanielsku....., kde su naklady na pracu v podobnej vyske. Konzumovali by sa hlavne produkty vyrobene v regione. V nasom pripade v Europe. 

Preco by malo byt tak jednoduche, aby sa koroporacie delokalizovali? Z akeho dovodu s tym mame suhlasit? 

Lebo povodna debata nebola o tom, ze mal by existovat centralny organ, ktory by planoval potreby milionov ludi, ale len ciastocne zamedzenie delokalizacii. Preco by mal z toho vzniknut komunizmus alebo totalita? 
Kazda firma si moze planovat svoj rozvoj ako bude potrebovat a chciet, ale nie na ukor bezdovodnej delokalizacie. Ak chce delokalizovat, tak na to musi mat padne dovody. A ten dovod by nemal byt ten, ze si zdesatnasobi zisk len preto, ze usetril na nakladoch za pracu a tisice ludi strati pracu. Ak tymto nadnarodny spolocnostiam bolo doteraz umoznene, aby tekto expandovali a stali sa z nich korporacie a obrovske koncerny, tak nieco za nieco. Nemali by mat moznost delokalizovat na ukor ludi, ktori kvoli tomu ostanu bez prace v krajine, v ktorej tie firmy vznikli a mali moznost sa zvacsit do tekeho rozmeru. 
Lebo to nieje o win-win pre nas. To je win-win len pre par akcionarov!!! a pre cinanov, ktori tym ziskavaju nas know-how. 

Preco by sme sa nemali chranit!!! ??? Nerozumiem tejto vasej ultra liberalnej logike.

hehehe, Strummer ma predbehol, len to zhrnul do styroch riadkov, narozdiel odomna.


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> mne zase pripada smiesna a naivna predstava ze ten vynimocny vyvoj, ktory nastal pocas rokov 1850-1950 bude rovnakom tempom pokracovat dalej. skus sa pozriet dalej do historie a zistis, ze existovali obdobia trvajuce stovky aj tisice rokov, pocas ktorych k ziadnym "prevratnym zmenam" nedoslo. a rovnako to moze byt nasledujucich 200, alebo 500 rokov. bohuzial s tym rozidelom, ze na svete nie je 500 milionov, ale 7 miliard ludi. precitaj si cely ten clanok a potom sa mozeme bavit o konkretnych veciach.
> 
> (aj ked asi nie, obcas mam pocit ze sa tu bavim s 15-rocnymi detmi, idem radsej von :cheers


Kto je ten Paul Fernhout? Nikde o ňom neviem nájsť zmienku okrem spominaného textu? Zato, že je na nete, neznamená to je jeho automaticku pravdu  Napr stať o škodlivosti reklamy na ekonomiku. To je funny 

Strummer, ty tvrdíš, že svet dosiahol svoj vrchol. Ale ja tvrdím, že si dokažeme predstaviť veci čo sme schopny dosiahnuť.

To, že tu biješ na poplach je zbytočne, stačí sa pozrieť do historie  80% ľudí robilo v poľnohospodárstve, teraz nám stačí 3%, je nás násobne viac a nezomierame hlady ako vtedy


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Odpovedz mi na otazku v predoslom poste. Preco otsourcovavanie korporacii vidis ako vyhodu?


už som ti odpovedal, asi si to prehliadla 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82711818&postcount=3898


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> ešte pred 60 rokmi na slovensku umierali ľudia na hlad z dôvodu nedostatku jedla


no lebo to bolo povojnove obdobie. zdroj: vojna. :lol:
urcite nie kvoli delokalizacii a naslednej strate praci


----------



## Phill

kapibara said:


> Odpovedz mi na otazku v predoslom poste. Preco otsourcovavanie korporacii vidis ako vyhodu?


je to výhodné pre ekonomiku, korporácie a lepšiu štatistiku... pre ľudí nie, ale koho zaujímajú ľudia 

edit

svet nedosiahol vrchol, ale technlogicky sme ďalej ako si len vieme predstaviť, len nám to nikto nepovedal prostredníctvom médii. Pre spoločnosti je lepšie niektoré veci hodiť do šuflíka a pre väčšie zisky vyťahovať postupne a niekoré veci nevytiahnúť radšej vôbec.


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> Kto je ten Paul Fernhout? Nikde o ňom neviem nájsť zmienku okrem spominaného textu? Zato, že je na nete, neznamená to je jeho automaticku pravdu  Napr stať o škodlivosti reklamy na ekonomiku. To je funny
> 
> Strummer, ty tvrdíš, že svet dosiahol svoj vrchol. Ale ja tvrdím, že si dokažeme predstaviť veci čo sme schopny dosiahnuť.
> 
> To, že tu biješ na poplach je zbytočne, stačí sa pozrieť do historie  80% ľudí robilo v poľnohospodárstve, teraz nám stačí 3%, je nás násobne viac a nezomierame hlady ako vtedy


ja netvrdim ze dosiahol vrchol. len ze je na zemi prvykrat tolko ludi, doteraz ich po vacsinu historie bolo 10x menej. a doslo k priemyselnej revolucii, co bol jav, ktory tiez v dejinach nema obdoby.

ty tvrdis, ze technologicky vyvoj bude pokracovat rovnakym tempom, a budu sa stale vytvarat nove pracovne miesta pre stale rastuci pocet ludi, ale na zaklade coho si to myslis? porovnaj si co vsetko bolo vynalezene v rokoch 1850-1950 a ako sa svet zmenil. mozes mi dat nejake porovnatelne priklady z poslednych 50-rokov? hovorim o skutocne novych technologiach, nie o drobnom zlepsovani uz vymysleneho...


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> už som ti odpovedal, asi si to prehliadla
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82711818&postcount=3898


nepriehladla. Ale ta odpoved nema nic spolocne s otazku. Ktora bola, ze v com vidis pozitivum delokalizacie korporacii? 
Chcel si tym povedat, ze vdaka delokalizacii si par cinanov, ktori budu mat zrazu pracu, dovolia kupovat moje europske produkty? S ich mesacnou mzdou mi nepokryju naklady ani na minutu mojej prace. V otvoreni tohto trhu ja buducnost nevidim, kedze sa nevolam Audi ani Chanel.


----------



## kapibara

Phill said:


> je to výhodné pre ekonomiku, korporácie a lepšiu štatistiku... pre ľudí nie, ale koho zaujímajú ľudia
> .


Mna. 
Alebo asi len mna? 
Nechcem aby sa ludia v Europe mali zle, aby nemali pracu....
A chcem pochopit, ako si niekto moze mysliet, ze z dlhodobeho hladiska je delokalizacia pozitivna vec.


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> ja netvrdim ze dosiahol vrchol. len ze je na zemi prvykrat tolko ludi, doteraz ich po vacsinu historie bolo 10x menej. a doslo k priemyselnej revolucii, co bol jav, ktory tiez v dejinach nema obdoby.
> 
> ty tvrdis, ze technologicky vyvoj bude pokracovat rovnakym tempom, a budu sa stale vytvarat nove pracovne miesta pre stale rastuci pocet ludi, ale na zaklade coho si to myslis? porovnaj si co vsetko bolo vynalezene v rokoch 1850-1950 a ako sa svet zmenil. mozes mi dat nejake porovnatelne priklady z poslednych 50-rokov? hovorim o skutocne novych technologiach, nie o drobnom zlepsovani uz vymysleneho...


pozri sa, o sto/dvesto rokov budeme na Marse a možno aj dalej. bude nás stovky miliard. z činy sa bude oustourcovať na pluto. prečo nie? 

a po rozmrazení nám bude smiešne aké veci sme písali v roku 2011


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Mna.
> Alebo asi len mna?
> Nechcem aby sa ludia v Europe mali zle, aby nemali pracu....
> A chcem pochopit, ako si niekto moze mysliet, ze z dlhodobeho hladiska je delokalizacia pozitivna vec.


a čo slovensko? si za presun kapitálu zo západnej europy na slovensko alebo nie?


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> a čo slovensko? si za presun kapitálu zo západnej europy na slovensko alebo nie?


Sme Europa. Zalozili sme ju, aby nas chranila, zalozili sme novu menu z rovnakych dovodov. Europsky kapital nech sa po Europe presuva ako len chce. 

Ale preco by sme mali konzumovat azijske vyrobky? Preco by sme mali presuvat nas kapital, nase know-how, nase vyrobne haly, nase investicie... do Azie? Vsetko na ukor nasej nezamestnanosti?


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> pozri sa, o sto/dvesto rokov budeme na Marse a možno aj dalej. bude nás stovky miliard. z činy sa bude oustourcovať na pluto. prečo nie?


o sto rokov budeme na Marse? no to je fakt velmi pravdepodobne, ked si zoberies, ze *na Mesiaci sme boli naposledy v roku 1972* (!!!). a to je presne to, o com hovorim, dakujem za potvrdenie


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> a čo slovensko? si za presun kapitálu zo západnej europy na slovensko alebo nie?


EU je de facto jedna krajina, cize nejde o standardny outsourcing. outsourcing vyuziva to co som spominal, teda vynutenu asymetriu trhov, a to vo vztahu napriklad Nemecko <-> Slovensko neexistuje. Slovak moze ist nakupovat do Rakuska, alebo sa moze prestahovat a ist pracovat do Nemecka. a ak mi na to odpovies ze rovnako v buducnosti moze byt cela planeta "jednou krajinou", a bude to to iste, tak to je sice pravda, akurat ze potom uprimne lutujem tvoje deti, ktore v takej "jednej krajine" budu zit.


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Sme Europa. Zalozili sme ju, aby nas chranila, zalozili sme novu menu z rovnakych dovodov. Europsky kapital nech sa po Europe presuva ako len chce.
> 
> Ale preco by sme mali konzumovat azijske vyrobky? Preco by sme mali presuvat nas kapital, nase know-how, nase vyrobne haly, nase investicie... do Azie? Vsetko na ukor nasej nezamestnanosti?


Toto povedz francúzskym pracovnikom PSA, či nemeckým VW. Momentálne vďaka nám na pracovnom úrade :lol:

Na Slovensku je tiež veľa Amerických firiem. IBM, Dell, Japonské Sony tento mesiac sem presunul svoje aktivity aj Amazon. S týmto už asi nesúhlasiš?

Však sa tebe len nepáči, že tvoju prácu dokážeš robiť číňan lacnejšie  nech si uľahčíme debatu


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> o sto rokov budeme na Marse? no to je fakt velmi pravdepodobne, ked si zoberies, ze *na Mesiaci sme boli naposledy v roku 1972* (!!!). a to je presne to, o com hovorim, dakujem za potvrdenie


vieš čo by si mi povedal v roku 1872, keby som ti povedal, že o sto rokov človek doletí na mesiac?

ps. nechcel si ísť behať vonku?


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> Toto povedz francúzskym pracovnikom PSA, či nemeckým VW. Momentálne vďaka nám na pracovnom úrade


no takto: PSA ani VW sem nic neoutsourcovali, ale vytvorili tu NOVE pracovne miesta. outsourcing je o tom, ze prepustis ludi, a ich nahrady zamestnas v lacnejsej krajine. takze automobilky z toho vynechaj.



[SK]peter said:


> Na Slovensku je tiež veľa Amerických firiem. IBM, Dell, Japonské Sony tento mesiac sem presunul svoje aktivity aj Amazon. S týmto už asi nesúhlasiš?


v pripade IBM, Lenovo, Dell a podobne sa jedna o cisty outsourcing, za kazdeho zamestnaneho slovaka bol prepusteny jeden alebo viaceri cudzinci. efekt je taky, ze kratkodobo tu tieto firmy sice zamestnaju ludi, dlhodobo sme pre nich ale len medzi-zastavka pri stahovani dalej do Azie, takze dlhodoby benefit pre krajinu je nulovy az negativny, takze nie, nesuhlasim s tym. okrem toho pracoval som tam dost dlho na to, aby som vedel, ze ti ludia, co tam robia, predstavuju pre krajinu (aj pre seba) premrhany potencial.



[SK]peter said:


> vieš čo by si mi povedal v roku 1872, keby som ti povedal, že o sto rokov človek doletí na mesiac?


no veru, v roku 1872 by to nikomu ani nenapadlo :lol:

jednoducho fakt je, ze obdobie 1850-1950 bol mimoriadny extrem, aky nebol nikdy predtym, a neexistuje dovod mysliet si, ze sa to zopakuje. konieckoncov sa staci pozriet na uplynulych 50 rokov. ake su dnes nase najvyspelejsie technologie? atomove elektrarne? tie su zo 70tych rokov. lety do vesmiru? 60te a 70te roky, do dnes prakticky nezmenene. pocitace? tie sa sice zmensuju a zrychluju, ale furt je to len Turing (40te) a tranzistory (50te roky). o trebars takych spalovacich motoroch ani nehovorim.... technologicky pokrok sa v druhej polovici 20teho storocia vyrazne spomalil, a momentalne vacsinou uz len zlepsujeme vynajdene. s priemyslenou revoluciou, alebo s tym, co sa vymyslelo pocas druhej svetovej vojny je to uplne neporovnatelne.



[SK]peter said:


> Však sa tebe len nepáči, že tvoju prácu dokážeš robiť číňan lacnejšie


je ti dufam jasne ze takyto postoj zakonite smeruje k feudalnej alebo v extremnom pripade otrokarskej spolocnosti? dost vtipne obhajovat taketo nazory a zaroven obvinovat inych ze obhajuju "centralne planovanie" :nuts:


----------



## [SK]peter

chcel som tu dať linku na knihu o marťanoch ako argument. ale nemalo by to zmysel však


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> Však sa tebe len nepáči, že tvoju prácu dokážeš robiť číňan lacnejšie  nech si uľahčíme debatu


No praveze moju pracu cinan nedokaze robit vobec. :lol: Dokaze vyflusnut len odpornu nechutnu akoze kopiu. 
Aby sa dokazal co len priblizit kvalitou a technikou, musel by nakupovat prvotny material v Taliansku a musel by mat aspon 10 rokov praxe s tymi najlepsimi designermi v mojom obore. Takze zatial mi ziadny cinan nelezie do kapusty. 

Ja si mojich skutocnych konkurentov neskutocne vazim, vyhladavam ich a oni mna, spolupracujeme spolu a dohadzujeme si vzajomne klientov, podla toho, kto z nas ake techniky ovlada lepsie. 
( ale musim upresnit, ze ja mam 2 druhy konkurencie, kedze som aj vyrobca, aj priamy predajca. Konkurencia o ktorej pisem vyssie su vyrobcovia, kedze len predajcov som uz zrovnala prave vdaka mojim nizkym marzam. )

Mna osobne sa tento problem ktory tu dnes riesime ani velmi netyka. Len ma trapi delokalizacia a jej nasledky.


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> chcel som tu dať linku na knihu o marťanoch ako argument. ale nemalo by to zmysel však


toto je tvoja odpoved Strummerovi? Takze ziadny iny argument nemas? 
Tak ti poviem, ze ja som radsej martankou, akoby som mala byt priZEMnou kratkozrakou poZEMstankou.


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Pokial by zapadoeuropske podniky vyrabali ciste v zap. Europe, ich produkty by boli cenovo nedostupne a nepredajne.
> .


NESUHLASIM! Pokial by v Europe mali vsetci pracu, dostojne platenu, tak by neboli odkazani na nakup cinskych shitov. Lebo europske produkty cenovo dostupne pre nas europanov su!!!


----------



## didinko

[SK]peter said:


> som priaznivec efektivneho alokovania z makroekonomického pohľadu.
> 
> ale osobnom živote som europsky patriot.
> 
> menší check čo mam pri sebe:
> 
> auto - opel vyrobeny v španielsku
> mobil - nokia vyrobená v madarsku
> notebook - dell vyrobený v poľsku
> topánky - ecco vyrobené v martine
> tričko - brazília - vtipny motív
> kraťasy - bangladež - brutálny výpredaj
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> ja sa nebijem do prs, ja konám :banana:


Pri dnešnej globalizácii môžeš akurát tak skonštatovať, že tebou spomínané produkty boli sfinalizované v tých krajinách. Suroviny a medziprodukty na ich výrobu sú na 99% čínske.


----------



## Strummer

Auta aj komponenty pre europsky trh sa vyrabaju v Europe, tam je cinsky podiel este stale minimalny a este dlho bude. Mobil - Nokia je v brutalnych problemoch, o par rokov si uz Nokiu vyrobenu v Europe nekupis (aj ked neviem, kto by si este v dnesnej dobe kupoval Nokiu). Dell uz v Polsku davno nevyraba, vsetko je z Ciny. Topanky su fajn, aspon nieco, Ecco z Martina je super. Oblecenie sa uz z Ciny presunulo inam, pretoze je prilis draha (tiez ako tak pozeram mam vacsinu veci zo Sri Lanky, Indonezie, Bangladesa a podobne... predpokladam ze dalsia na rade je Afrika).

Samozrejme by si mohol napisat dalsi zoznam, 3x vacsi, veci ktore v tvojej domacnosti z Ciny su. A v tom je rozdiel medzi tebou a Kapibarou, ze u nej nie su


----------



## [SK]peter

neviem ako to dokázala nemať nič azijske. ale ak sa zamyslím, tak ani ja okrem handier a bicykla nič čínske nemam 

tak nokia je stale najvačšia na svete  dell stále vyrába v poľsku  a ako topanky jedine ecco


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> neviem ako to dokázala nemať nič azijske. ale ak sa zamyslím, tak ani ja okrem handier a bicykla nič čínske nemam
> 
> tak nokia je stale najvačšia na svete  dell stále vyrába v poľsku  a ako topanky jedine ecco


Nokia je najvacsia len zo zotrvacnosti... podiel na trhu jej klesa raketovym tempom, a prechod na Windows Phone ju odrovna definitivne, je to mrtva firma.

Dell uz v Polsku nevyraba, to viem zhodou okolnosti uplne presne. Asi myslis Foxconn, ale to je ina firma


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> ja sa nebijem do prs, ja konám :banana:


ja tiez konam.  A asi neposobim doveryhodne, ak mi to neveris. Mozno uveris Strummerovi:



Strummer said:


> Kapibarou, ze u nej nie su


kedze on u mna doma bol a pozna aj moj satnik. 
Drvivu vacsinu veci mam europskych, ale najdu sa aj vyrobene v Turecku, v Maroku, v Brazilii, mam aj lacnejsie veci z Ikea ( vyrobene v Polsku alebo na Slovensku), ale cinsku vec u mna nenajdes. ( len jednu a to je jeden par starych tenisiek cinaniek predchodcu znacky Converse :lol:, ktore sme si kupili za sociku cela trieda rovnake, pred 25timi rokmi, stali 36 korun, ktore uz nenosim, ale stahujem ich vsade so sebou pre stastie :lol


----------



## Phill

nemôžem si pomôcť, keď tu vidím tú EU súdržnosť 









kapibara said:


> kedze on u mna doma bol a pozna aj moj satnik.


mmm :-D


----------



## marish

kapibara said:


> ...cinsku vec u mna nenajdes.


myslel som si, ze nieco taketo ani nie je mozne. mat doma elektroniku a vyhnut sa pritom azii. teraz ako sa rozhliadam okolo seba:
klavesnica chicony - cina
monitor LG - korea
baterka aurora - cina
mobil sony ericsson - malajzia
baterka v nom - made in korea, finished in malajzia
pc sa mi nechce otvarat, ale 99% komponentov bude z azie
notebook asus - cina
brasna na fotak lowepro - fabrique en chine
ruksak vanguard - presiel som ho skrz naskrz, vsetky oddelenia a vysacka nikde... tak budem sa tvarit, ze ten je made in germany 
blesk national - made in japan
objektiv tamron - japan
fotak canon - japan

a tak predsalen. v obyvacke telka samsung - made in hungary :cheers:

a vacsina z tych veci nebola kupovana na cenu, ale na pomer kvalita/vykon/cena

EDIT: a aby som bol korektny, tak pri tych japonskych vyrobkoch nejde o presuvanie vyroby, kedze tie su tam navrhnute, vyrobene aj poskladane.


----------



## didinko

Tiež si domácnosť bez vecí z Ázie neviem predstaviť. Kapibara, pozri si akej výroby máš doma televízor, hudobný systém, telefón, alebo len takú drobnosť akou je zvonček pri dverách.


----------



## didinko

marish said:


> a tak predsalen. v obyvacke telka samsung - made in hungary :cheers:


Pokiaľ tým myslíš plazmu, tak tá je v Maďarsku len skladaná, zrejme kvôli clu. Hovoril mi to servisák, ktorý mi tú moju minule opravoval spôsobom, že nechal z pôvodnej len rám a do neho vložil nový "service kit", čo bol de facto nový televízor.


----------



## marish

didinko said:


> Pokiaľ tým myslíš plazmu, tak tá je v Maďarsku len skladaná, zrejme kvôli clu. Hovoril mi to servisák, ktorý mi tú moju minule opravoval spôsobom, že nechal z pôvodnej len rám a do neho vložil nový "service kit", čo bol de facto nový televízor.


LCD

vsade som pozeral vysacky a napisy na vyrobku, nie povod firmy. a ked je skladana inde, tak tam vacsinou pisu made in xxx, finished in yyy.

jednotlive suciastky v televizore sa uz ale nedaju okontrolovat, tie su vacsinou vsetky z cinskych tovarni.


----------



## kapibara

moj notebook v Irsku
telka na Slovensku
fotak v Japonsku.
Elektrospotrebice vsetky vyrobene v Nemecku. 
Saty, kabelky, topanky nemam cinske ziadne, na to si davam pozor uz niekolko rokov. Aj ked sa mi nieco hrozne paci v Zare a je to Cinske, tak to nekupim! 
Dokonca aj ked idem k zubarovi, tak mi musi ukazat vsetky tuby a krabicky, aby som videla co a odkial pouziva. Dobre tym kazdemu leziem na nervy.


----------



## didinko

kapibara said:


> moj notebook v Irsku
> telka na Slovensku
> fotak v Japonsku.
> Elektrospotrebice vsetky vyrobene v Nemecku.
> Saty, kabelky, topanky nemam cinske ziadne, na to si davam pozor uz niekolko rokov. Aj ked sa mi nieco hrozne paci v Zare a je to Cinske, tak to nekupim!
> Dokonca aj ked idem k zubarovi, tak mi musi ukazat vsetky tuby a krabicky, aby som videla co a odkial pouziva. Dobre tym kazdemu leziem na nervy.


Minimálne ten notebook a telka majú v sebe ázijské vnútornosti. Na to dám krk.


----------



## Strummer

didinko said:


> Minimálne ten notebook a telka majú v sebe ázijské vnútornosti. Na to dám krk.


komponenty ale neriesime, pretoze to koncovy zakaznik nema moznost zistit, takze je to mimo diskusie. dolezite je kde bol vyrobeny finalny vyrobok.


----------



## didinko

Strummer said:


> komponenty ale neriesime, pretoze to koncovy zakaznik nema moznost zistit, takze je to mimo diskusie. dolezite je kde bol vyrobeny finalny vyrobok.


Lenže tie komponenty sú v tom výrobku to najdôležitejšie. Chcel som tým len poukázať na to, že v dnešnej dobe je už totálne jedno, či je výrobok z Číny alebo Európy.


----------



## Strummer

didinko said:


> Lenže tie komponenty sú v tom výrobku to najdôležitejšie. Chcel som tým len poukázať na to, že v dnešnej dobe je už totálne jedno, či je výrobok z Číny alebo Európy.


ak boli prepusteni ludia, ktori firmu pomahali vybudovat a postavit na nohy, a namiesto nich zamestnani ludi, ktori su de facto v pozici feudalnych poddanych, tak to rozhodne jedno nie je.


----------



## marish

didinko said:


> Lenže tie komponenty sú v tom výrobku to najdôležitejšie. Chcel som tým len poukázať na to, že v dnešnej dobe je už totálne jedno, či je výrobok z Číny alebo Európy.


dnes sa tu prezmenu nebavime o kvalite vyrobkov, ale o presuvani vyroby do lacnejsich krajin. 


kapibara said:


> moj notebook v Irsku
> telka na Slovensku
> fotak v Japonsku.
> Elektrospotrebice vsetky vyrobene v Nemecku.
> Saty, kabelky, topanky nemam cinske ziadne, na to si davam pozor uz niekolko rokov. Aj ked sa mi nieco hrozne paci v Zare a je to Cinske, tak to nekupim!
> Dokonca aj ked idem k zubarovi, tak mi musi ukazat vsetky tuby a krabicky, aby som videla co a odkial pouziva. Dobre tym kazdemu leziem na nervy.


a mobil. este mobil a baterka ma zaujima.


----------



## Strummer

tak trebars moj mobil (HTC) je made in taiwan. moja predosla nokia bola made in finland a predtym siemens made in germany.

EDIT: ako tak na to pozeram, tak vlastne ziadny z mojich telefonov nebol outsourcovany


----------



## kapibara

didinko said:


> hudobný systém, zvonček pri dverách.


hudobny system- Mexico
zvoncek pri dverach nemam



marish said:


> a mobil. este mobil a baterka ma zaujima.


mobil 1 -Motorola, made in USA ( sama som bola prekvapena)
mobil 2- Samsung, made in Korea 
baterka neviem, Radsej to nechcem otvarat, som mimo domu.


----------



## marish

^^ okey, dik. vsak ja sa v tom uz nebudem vrtat. 
presla si lustraciou a mozno ti aj udelim titul za najmenej cinsku domacnost v bratislave. :cheers:


----------



## zuzana

zaq- said:


> V poriadku.
> Tak preco ludia nekupuju nabytok z Drevony v takych mnozstvach, ako z Ikei a preco Drevona nie je jednou z najvacsich svetovych firiem?
> 
> Taktiez, to chces zakazovat ludom lacne veci?


lebo ked som si kupila nabytok v drevone, bol zmontovany tak, ze sa rozpadol skor, ako skrine z ikey, ktore so sebou stahujem do kazdej domacnosti. nechcem zakazovat lacne veci, ale tak ako zapadne slovensko vyuziva ikeu, tak vychod a stred vyrazi na nakupy do polska. a ikea aspon pouziva kovania, vysuvy, spotrebice, od zmluvnych vyrobcov a ked chces plnovysuv, nezdvojnasobi sa ti cena ako pri polskej kuchynskej linke.


----------



## jamlc1m

to su udaje z s?ítania ?udu 2001? bude zaujímavé vidie? ten istý graf s údajmi z aktuálneho s?ítania...


----------



## zaq-

@K


----------



## [SK]peter

del


----------



## Sukino

jamlc1m said:


> to su udaje z s?ítania ?udu 2001? bude zaujímavé vidie? ten istý graf s údajmi z aktuálneho s?ítania...


V tom sa asi vela nezmenilo.

Ale hlavna pointa je, ze hlavnym problemom nezamestnanosti je nizka/nulova kvalifikacia a motivacia a nie chybajuca infrastruktura.
Dialnice a rozvoj broadbandu su velmi dolezite, ale vplyv na nezamestnanost na vychode a juhu Slovenska by nebol az taky vyrazny. Vo velkej miere by sa hlavne vratili vychodniari z juhozapadneho Slovenska a zo zahranicia.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

áno, mal som ho rozpísany počas vysávania. ale radšej som ho zmazal, šiel zabehať a večer na vinobranie. krajšie prežity víkend ako sa tebou zaoberať 

ps: tvoj príspevok na môj "del" má 1375 slov. stálo ti to zato?!  :bash: :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ked dom tvojho suseda, za ktory zapalati 40 000 euro, dosiahne za desat rokov hodnotu 400 000 euro, tak isto vzrastie hodnota aj tvojho domu.


Milan ... kolko krat sme ti uz vraveli, ze takto to proste nefunguje ... Dopiseme jednu nulku za kazdu bankovku a budes spokojny ? Nemame uz zial SKK, mame €, viazanu menu, mame velmi obmedzene moznosti na riesenie financnej politiky ... ziadne taketo veci nehrozia a sam dobre vies, ze neexistuje ziadny relevantny dovod, preco by nehnutelnosti rastli takymto abnormalnym tempom. To co sa tu predvadzalo posledne roky bol chory, nezdravy stav, ktory bol povodcom (resp. jednym z povodcov) krizy. Ty nam nanadavas do k....v a to len za to, ze ti konstantne vyvraciame tieto tvoje blaboly ... 

A len tak pre srandu, odcituj tu par svojich obdivovatelov, kludne aj anonymne ...


----------



## [SK]peter

*EÚ vydala dlhopisy na podporu Írska a Portugalska*

http://zenskyweb.sk/index.php/clanky/6484/113/Eu-vydala-dlhopisy-na-podporu-irska-a-Portugalska

Už sme ako amerika. Tlačíme eurá pre choré krajiny. Fail


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> V tomto PDF, to mas popisane velmi podrobne a konkretne.


*So zaujmom som si precital to tvoje PDF*. Len pre zaujimavost:*
100 domov @ 310 000 USD kazdy = 31 000 000 USD
Vycislene prijimy:
6 200 000 USD prijem firmy
14 800 000 USD prijem na mzdach
2 200 000 USD danove prijimy

Zbytok (7 800 000 USD) su materialove naklady na vystavbu takychto domov. Nehovoriac o tom, ze priemerna cena za pozemok pre takyto dom je 40 000 USD. 

Celkovy pocet vytvorenych miest = 324.

*Milan, len pre tu srandu, som to hodil do tvojho projektu:*
100 domov @ 40 000 € kazdy = 4 000 000 €
800 000 € prijem firmy
1 900 000 € prijem zamestnancov
283 000 € danove prijimy

1 000 000 € = naklady na domy (10 000 € na dom - nie je to malo ?)

1900 000 / 12 / 324 = *488 € mesacna mzda*. Voila 

_*PDF vyprodukovala Narodna Asociacia Stavacov Domov, co je podla mna ekvivalent k "Narodna Asociacia Podpory Milanovho Projektu" (NAPMP)  _

EDIT, tie tabulky su fakt zaujimave. Je tam dokonca aj nejaka normovana mzda podla sektorov, ktora je celkom zaujimava:









49000 USD v sektore stavebnictva (rocna mzda), co je nejakych 4000 dolarov mesacne. Co je mierne nadhodnotene voci tejto statistike, aj ked uznavam, je to starsi udaj (2005). 
Inak podna prijimu domacnosti (nie jednotlivcov, ale celych domacnosti (!!!) je v USA celkom zaujimavy stav. Podla tohto linku cca 50% domacnosti zaraba menej ako medianovy prijem (strednu hodnotu), cca 44 000 USD a 15% obyvatelstva je vo vysokoprijimovej hladine nad 100 000 USD rocne, pricom cca 1,5% ma nad 250 000 USD rocne. Tiez mi to nepripada ako nejake brutalne ruzove, vzhladom na charakter US Spolocnosti a to jak by sa mali mat dobre. Podobne je to rozpisane aj tu, s tym ze "priemerna" americka rodina minie cca 50% svojho prijimu na splatku medianoveho domu v cene 200 000 €. No neviem, moja splatka hypoteky je mensia ako 50% mojho (cisteho) prijimu, o dost mensia ...


----------



## zuzana

mozno mysli nieco taketo  http://www.svepomocidomek.websnadno.cz/Uvod.html


----------



## Qwert

Tie osobné narážky som vymazal a Milanovi som dal trojdňovú prestávku na vytriezvenie. Toto je aspoň pre mňa zaujímavý thread a nechcem, aby tu klesla už beztak občas diskutabilná úroveň.


----------



## aquila

nieco k teme..

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6071886/zaujemcov-o-kupu-bytu-opatrne-pribuda.html

dalsi marny pokus realitakov na zlepsenie nalad pred tym, nez to zase kompletne padne a po tradicne slabej jesen nastane este slabsia jar..


----------



## jamlc1m

neviem ci to patri celkom sem lebo to neni len slovenska bublina... kazdopadne vcelku "vtipne" video:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## NuSo

To, že si nebol schopný sa po trojdňovom bane ani len slušne ospravedlniť za to, ako si tu pár ľudí, či dokonca celé fórum nazval, myslím o tebe vypovedá viac ako o všetkých ostatných tu.


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## zaq-

Al


----------



## quama

Qwert said:


> Tie osobné narážky som vymazal a Milanovi som dal trojdňovú prestávku na vytriezvenie. Toto je aspoň pre mňa zaujímavý thread a nechcem, aby tu klesla už beztak občas diskutabilná úroveň.


Zaujimavy je, ale navrhoval by som ho premenovat, na Realitny trh alebo nieco podobne, lebo snad tu nemame nekonecnu realitnu bublinu a aj diskusia je tu uz sirsia, tyka sa roznych aspektov fungovania realitneho trhu, nie len cenovej bubliny.


----------



## [SK]peter

očividne ešte nieje pri zmysloch 

alebo má dlhodobú stratu pamate;

_- tvrdili ste, ze vyplaty sa nedaju zdvonajsobit - dokazal som vam opak_


----------



## Bunk Moreland




----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Teraz mam ale dojem, ze nie som sam a Kaxno je na tom rovnako:
> 
> O akej nulke to hovoris???
> Ked bola v roku 2002 priemerna cena m2 v BA 800 euro a v roku 2008 uz bola 2400 euro to sme tiez vymazali 8-ku a prepisali ju na 24-ku???


Milan, jednoducho - bublina  (sak sa tak aj vola tento thread). Nakladove ceny sli hore, co samozrejme sposobilo tlak na zvysenie cien, ale omnoho viac boli ceny nehnutelnosti tlacene bublinou. A naviac, za 10 rokov vzrastli cca 3 nasobne (este ta poprosim to ocistit o inflaciu a preratat na PPP), nie 10 nasobne. 




> Mal by som ti uz zrejme vysvetlit, ako funguju realitne trhy vo vyspelych krajinach.


Sak na to uz cakame dlho ... ako nam das "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything"  (keby si nevedel, je to moje oblubene cislo: 42)




> Kaxno, vyvraciate, alebo tvrdohlavo oponujete a zamerne ignorujete vsetky fakty?


Milan, konfrontoval som ti tabulky ktore si tu postol, prepocital ich letmo na SVK realie. Nic som nechcel, len potvrdenie / vyvratenie a prepocet, resp. nejaku konfrontaciu mojho vypoctu + nejasnosti v tvrdeniach. A coho som sa dockal ? 



> Pokial viem, takmer uplne vsetko, co ste sa ma pytali, som vam dokazal vysvetlit a dokazat vam svoje tvrdenia:


Mna si nepresvedcil, a ver mi ze aj vdaka tomuto foru som uz zmenil nazor na mnoho veci ...


> - tvrdili ste, ze je to nezvladnutelne z hladiska zabrania mimoriadne velkeho uzemia - dokazal som vam opak


My sme Milan hlavne vraveli, ze by sa nam nepacila idea miest tak, ako funguju v USA, cize centrum plne veziakov a okolo siahodlha splet rodinnych domov na mieste dnesnych sidlisk. Nase mesta na to nie su pripravene po infrastrukturnej stranke + si nam nikdy nedokazal predlozit relevantne presvedcive argumenty, preco by sa mali ludia zadlzit a zriect sa uz nadobudnuteho byvania bez adekvatnej nahrady.



> - tvrdili ste, ze klamem ohladom vysledkov na ekonomiku - dokazal som vam opak, s presne podlozenymi cislami


Nedokazal si nam nic, len nejake statistiky, ktore (ako vsetky statistiky) nemusia byt relevantne (Grecko) a nemusia sa dat aplikovat na nase realie, ktore su, ako iste sam vies, o dost odlisne. 
Aj ked mna napr. tie tabulky z USA, od narodnej asociacie stavitelov domov celkom zaujali, dost mi odpovedali o tom, preco su USA v takom srabe ako su. 



> - tvrdili ste, ze vyplaty sa nedaju zdvonajsobit - dokazal som vam opak
> 
> - tvrdili ste, ze na vysku miezd, v civilizovanych krajinach, netlaci/l stat a ze je to zalezitost vylucne sukromneho sektora - dokazal som vam opak
> 
> - tvrdili ste, ze ekonomiky a vystavba civilizovanych krajin nie su prisne regulovane - dokazal som vam opak


Na toto odpoviem len jednoslovne - nie 

O akych mojich ,,blaboloch'' to potom hovoris?
Prelistuj si tento thread, precitaj si vsetko co si popisal, ak tam ziadne blaboly nenajdes, tak budiz. 



> Nie ste to nahodou vy, ktori neustale klamate, zavadzate a pytate sa ma 300X tie iste otazky dookola, aby ste moje odpovede, na ne, zamerne ignorovali?


Kde klamem ? Kde zavadzam ? Otazky sa ta pytame stale dokola, pretoze si nam stale na ne nedal odpoved.



> Sam si si dal odpoved na tvoju ziadost.
> ,,Len tak pre srandu'' a ,,svojich obdivovatelov''.
> Ty chces najskor tych dotycnych zosmiesnit a ,,ponizit'' tak, ze sa postavis do ulohy cloveka s ,,nadhladom'' a potom sa cudujes, preco mi pisu anonymne.


Vytrhavas slova z kontextu a intepretujes si ich tak, ako sa ti to hodi. Vobec som to takto nemyslel. 



> ...


Na to dalsie nema zmysel reagovat. Hlavne na to porovnanie so Sulikom, ktoreho som napr. ja osobne nevolil, ani s nim nesympatizujem, aj ked jeho nazorovu opoziciu voci Eurovalu kvitujem. Je inak "debil" aj Klaus, ktory dlhodobo propaguje svoj euroskepticizmus a v mnohom ma (zial aj pre nas) pravdu ? Aspon rozputava diskusiu, aj ked ide hlavou proti muru. Nemusime byt vzdy len ovecky, ktore zakazym sklopia hlavu. K tomu nas viedli 1000 rokov, aj preto sme na tom tak ako sme.


----------



## jamlc1m

zaq- said:


> O akej nulke to hovoris???
> Ked bola v roku 2002 priemerna cena m2 v BA 800 euro a v roku 2008 uz bola 2400 euro to sme tiez vymazali 8-ku a prepisali ju na 24-ku???





kaxno said:


> Milan, jednoducho - bublina  (sak sa tak aj vola tento thread). Nakladove ceny sli hore, co samozrejme sposobilo tlak na zvysenie cien, ale omnoho viac boli ceny nehnutelnosti tlacene bublinou. A naviac, za 10 rokov vzrastli cca 3 nasobne (este ta poprosim to ocistit o inflaciu a preratat na PPP), nie 10 nasobne.


sranda inac je, ze to bol milan kto zalozil tento thread a nazval ho "Realitná bublina na Slovensku a v Bratislave" a teraz ako keby ignoroval ze ceny nehnutelnosti isli hore prave kvoli bubline.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

no veru, ten prvy milanov prispevok z roku 2008 je v kontexte toho, co pise dnes, dost komicky:



milan11 said:


> Tu by som chcel uviest, ze *v podstate sa stale jednalo iba o pyramidovu hru*.
> Vsetky krajiny, s vynimkou Japonska-kde stagnacia trva uz 14 rokov, ktore celia realitnej krize, maju ekonomiky zalozene prevazne na sluzbach a zazivali v poslednych rokoch vysoky rast, zalozeny prave na raste sluzieb, ktorych nehnutelnosti boli znacnou sucastou.
> Preto to otvorenie prac. trhov na ostrovoch, kde media verejne pisali, ze kazdy jeden imigrant vytvara dve nove prac. miesta. V irskych novinach pisali, ze *kazdy novoprichodiaci Poliak sa zamestna na stavbe domu, v ktorom vlastne bude sam byvat a splacat pozicku irskemu majitelovi. Vsetci vieme ako to dopadlo a ze podobne hry sa nedaju hrat donekonecna*.
> 
> Jedna z mala krajin, ktora bola posledne roky achillovou patou Europy a takmer vsetky ostatne krajiny ju predbehli v raste DPH a ktora sa nezucastnila tejto pyramidovej hry bolo *Nemecko. Jeho ekonomika bola silne podlozena priemyslom a vyrobou a nie iba virtualnymi sluzbami a dnes ja na tom v Europe zrejme znova najlepsie*, s definitivne najlepsim vyhladom do buducna.


ale hlavne ze ja, co tvrdim uz asi 5 rokov konzistentne to iste, som nim teraz oznacovany za debila.

(toto je inac moja uplne posledna reakcia na milana a v jeho threadoch, uz stacilo).


----------



## Bunk Moreland

To že si nám niečo dokázal je len utkvelá predstava kachličkára, čo nerozumie inflácii a vzniku trhových bublín, v skutočnosti ti tu všetci oponujú.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ty stojis podlizavo pri nich, obdivujes ich, tlieskas im a v duchu sa radujes, ze ako Slovensko ,,bohatne'', ked sa tam stavaju tie velke megapredrazene strediska.
> To, ze tam nie su a nikdy nebudu hostia, pretoze tie strediska vznikaju ciste na zaklade nenazratosti, a nie dopytu trhu, to ty taktiez prehliadas.
> *Vacsie je lepsie* - a ty mas jednoducho radost z velkosti a vzhladu.
> Ked potom place J&T, ze nedokazu tie hotely zaplatit, ani ich prevadzku a udrzbu - ty im milosrdne poskytnes dalsiu sancu na korupciu a pritlacis na znizenie miezd zamestnacov.


Milan, len jedna otazka k tomuto: Vies okial, resp. z coho pochadza kapital J&T resp. Penty ? Vies z coho maju tieto skupiny peniaze na svoju prevadzku resp. "investicie" ?


----------



## [SK]peter

:bash:


zaq- said:


> Och, tvoja achillova pata.
> Ale ved vlastne - diskusia o zdvojnasobeni miezd bola dovod, preco si sa zapojil do nej, po 3 rokoch od tvojho registrovana sa tuna, ked za cele 3 roky predtym si tu postol 1 prispevok.
> 
> Avsak - mozes sa aj pokrajat a ignorovat vsetky fakty, stale nedokazes zmenit to, ze som tu vsetkym dokazal, ze mzdy sa daju prakticky okamzite zdvojnasobit.


Milan, ukažim ti krásne par vetami vecnú odpoveď na tvoj nezmysel. Nepotrebujem tu vypisovať siahodlhe litánie.

Ano, forum som sledoval 3 roky ale až tvoja hluposť ma donútila sa zapojiť. Videl som, že ostatny už na teba nemajú nervy 

A k veci; NIKDE si nedokazal, že mzdy sa dajú okamžite zdvojnásobiť!!! Vždy sme ti to vyvrátili. Teraz po mesiacoch sa znova vrátiš k tejto teme ako keby sme ju nevyvrátili!!!

*Realne mzdy sa nedajú okamžite zdvojnásobiť!*


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer said:


> no veru, ten prvy milanov prispevok z roku 2008 je v kontexte toho, co pise dnes, dost komicky:
> 
> 
> 
> ale hlavne ze ja, co tvrdim uz asi 5 rokov konzistentne to iste, som nim teraz oznacovany za debila.
> 
> (toto je inac moja uplne posledna reakcia na milana a v jeho threadoch, uz stacilo).


Tak toto je riadne zaujímavý odklon názorov. Mám pocit, že Milanovi ide buď o svoje podnikateľské aktivity alebo len trolluje lebo potrebuje pozornosť. Jednoducho sa mi nechce veriť, že by bol až taký tupec aby veril tým kecom o nekončnom raste a blahobyte postavenom na Čínskom priemysle.


----------



## [SK]peter

_Pri hypoteke na 40 000 euro a mesacnej mzde priemerne 800 euro, je mesacna splatka dajme tomu okolo 400 euro mesacne.
Ked sa vsak mzdy casom zdvojnasobia, na 1600 euro, mesacna splatka hypoteky ti zostava rovnaka._

Určite si z nás robí srandu. Lebo čo tvrdí je hodne na pomoc odborníka. Však počítajme sami.

Platy by sme mali 1 600, dom by stal 40 000. To znamená, že by sa nan zarobilo za 25 mesiacov!!! Riadny bulshit však. A teraz to najlepšie;

Dom by stavalo 5 ľudí po 6 mesiacov. To znamena 5x6x1600= 48 000.

Čo viac dodať. Trepe nezmysli


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## jamlc1m

zaq- said:


> Netrpezlivo na ne cakam. :cheers:
> Kapitalizmus je to, ze podnikatel maka ako strhany, kazdy den je vo svojej firme, ktoru vybudoval od zaciatku, on pracuje na svojich zamestnancov - a nie oni na neho, a jeho najvacso motivaciou je jeho firma - jej hodnota a jej velkost - pretoze toto su jedine faktory, ktore mu zabezpecia jeho vyssie financne zabezpecenie.
> A nie co najvyssi okamzity zisk, ako je to u slovenskych akozepodnikatelov.


toto je jedna z mala veci, na ktorych sa principialne s tebou zhodnem. 
AVSAK - z vlastnej skusenosti ti musim povedat ze na slovensku je velmi vela podnikatelov, ktori presne toto robia. z mojej osobnej skusenosti (prave dokoncujem dom) ti mozem povedat ze sef firmy, ktora mi robila kompletne interierove upravy osobne makal na tom dome (a ked tam nebol tak viem, ze preto lebo makal na inej stavbe) popri tom samozrejme cestoval hore dolu cez pol slovenska a snazil sa obe svoje partie mat na 100% pod kontrolou. nevozi sa na ziadnom drahom fare ale na nejakom 6 rocnom kombiku, ktory mu umoznuje vozit aj naradie so sebou (ok neni to ta tvoja vysnivana dodavka ale ucel to splna). cenovo bol podla mna velmi pristupny a po pociatocnom dohodnuti na dodavke plati, ze cena sa nemeni ak sa aj vyskytnu nejake drobne prace, ktore neboli v povodnej cenovej ponuke. pokial to je treba (ako bolo napriklad tento vikend) tak pride osobne aj cez vikend aby stihol dorobit veci v dohodnutom termine - ku mne mu cesta trva 3.5 hodiny jednym smerom a prisiel o deviatej rano a okolo desiatej vecer odisiel - az potom co vsetko to co malo byt hotove bolo hotove.
ty si nebol na slovensku kto vie kolko rokov (a teraz mam na mysli, ze by si tu naozaj bol nie len navstivit rodinu a tak) vobec nevies co sa tu deje. samozrejme ze su tu aj taki podnikatelia, ktori robia presne to co ty opisujes, ale kedze firmy na taketo stavbarske prace sa hladaju skor po znamostiach tak sa to postupne meni. osobne mne by nevadilo keby mi robotnici prisli aj na hummeri a v armani oblekoch pokial by po nich zostala kvalitna robota.

k tomu zvysku co ty tu opisujes ohladom toho narastu ceny domov - to je pyramidova hra ako vysita. do kedy maju tak stupat ceny domu? a na zaklade coho? preco by nehnutelnost za ktoru zaplatim X by o par rokov mala mat hodnotu 2X a nie X/2? uz len z cisto uctovnickeho hladiska akykolvek hnutelny ci nehnutelny majetok kazdym rokom straca na hodnote a pokial sa jeho trhova cena meni tak je to sposobene bud inflaciou alebo bublinovym narastom cien. ani jedno ani druhe nie je nic co by sa dalo nazvat zdravym vyvojom. a nehovor mi ze cena mojho domu narastie len kvoli tomu ze narastu mzdy. to jedno principialne s tym druhym nema nic spolocne.

co sa tyka sulika (ani ja nie som jeho volic ani nikdy nebudem) ked tak napriklad kydas na tu jeho rovnu dan. vysvetli mi preco ju cely ten "tvoj zapadny svet" ospevoval a zavidel nam ju? preco sem (aj) vdaka nej prislo nespocetne mnozstvo strednych a velkych podnikov?


----------



## jamlc1m

by som chcel vidiet kvalitu toho domu ktory postavis za 3 mesiace...


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> O com to hovoris?
> Za dom das 40 000 euro dnes, vyplatu 1 600 euro dosiahnes postupne.
> Ked ju dosiahnes, nove startovacie domy, vplyvom zvysenia miezd a nakladov budu stat uz 80 000 euro.
> 
> 
> Neviem, odkial si vytiahol toto, ale dom dokazu 5 ludia postait kompletne aj za 3 mesiace.
> 
> 
> P.S ked ma chces nabuduce quotnut, skus pouzit tuto formu:
> [QUOTE']...moj text....


vtedy sa ti to zobrazi v tom modrom ramceku, je to tak prehladnejsie :cheers:[/QUOTE]

Aha, takže mi postavia zadarmo a vyplatu dostanu postupne. Vôbec rozmýšlaš čo píšeš? Najprv budu dostávať výplatu až potom sa dom kúpy!

Píšeš nezmysly. Dom za tri mesiace. aj keby tak to máš 3x5x1600=24 000 len mzda robotníka :banana:

PS: viem ako sa quotuje ale u tvojich výlevov je problem odmazať pointu


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Zakladom kazdeho realitneho trhu je startovacie byvanie ...


OK, takze cena nehnutelnosti v spojeni s platmi je vlastne rastuca rovnomerne, v tomto slova zmysle sa vobec nezmeni uroven tvojho realneho prijimu. Jediny rozdiel je samozrejme hodnota penazi v case, kde ty beries ze "ziskas". 

So svojim 1600 € platom si kupis ten isty dom, ako niekto s 800 € platom v case povodnej kupy. Jeho *realna hodnota *sa nezvysila vobec.

Zabudas totiz na jednu vec, ceny nehnutelnosti su len jedna z casti celkovej spotreby / spotrebneho kosa a logicky narast ich cien, vyvola narast aj ostatnych casti (materialy, energie...). V konecnom dosledku sa ti moze stat, ze vlastne mas sice 1600 €, ale realne si za ne nic viac nekupis ako pred tym. Spominas tu hypoteku, tvoj predpoklad by platil, keby banky davaju sadzbu fixovanu na 30 rokov, ale toto nehrozi. Cim vyssi fix, tym vyssie % a tym vyssia splatka hypoteky. Samozrejme, banky upravuju bonitu periodicky, v zavislosti od prijimu, cien nehnutelnosti, a globalneho vyvoja urokovych sadzieb, ktore su napr. v nasich podmienkach zavisle aj od toho, ako sa dari Grecku. 




> Nicoho, pretoze tvoju otazku som nepochopil.
> Ja som vas neziadal o prepocitanie udajov, z ktorych americania vychadzaju, ale o ch aplikaciu na slovenske pomery - kolko % konci penazi v statnom rozpocte, aka nezamestnanost sa zaroven vytvara, pri tych mojich startovacich hodnotach - 40 000 euro/dom a vystavba 40-50 000 domov rocne.


Ak beriem ze tie ralie su rovnake ako v USA (casove, potreba ludskych zdrojov) tak na pracu ostane este menej, kedze u nas mame vyssie danove zatazenie. 



> Preco potom tak obdivujete vyskovky a postujete tu tancujuce banany pod kazdou bytovkou v Bratislave, ktora ma viac, ako 20 poschodi?


 Toto napriklad ja konkretne nerobim. Uz som tu aj ja, aj Strummer niekolko krat deklaroval to, ze si myslim ze do BA vyskovky nepatria. Ale kedze sa zaujimam o vystavbu a architekturu, tak ma zaujima, ako si nicime mesto. A zial, az na par vynimiek, ktore maju odpodstatnenie vnimam vyskove stavby ako skvrnu na mape Bratislavy. 


> Co potom chcete?
> Aj mrakodrapy, aj bytovky?
> Bratislava ma 400 000 obyvatelov a je to chudobne mesto na periferii druheho sveta.
> Vasa idea je nielenze nezlucitelna a neuskutocnitelna, ale ona je dokonca v primamom kontraste a vylucuje s navzajom.


Chceme len adekvatne zurbanizovany priestor, nieco na styl Skandinavie, ktory sluzi obcanom a nie je im na ostaru. To je prave to co sa deje v BA, mesto nesluzi ludom, oni v nom len ziju:/



> A najma, Kaxno, ked nechcete rodinne domy, preco potom sa na Slovensku stavia viac RD ako bytoviek, aj ked domy su niekolkonasobne drahsie?
> Neznamena to, ze dopyt po RD, aj napriek tomu, co tu vy hovorite, je ovela vyssi, ako po bytovkach?


Podla tohoto linku je situacia taka, ze pomer je viac menej rovnovazny s jemnou prevahou dokoncenych bytov v rodinnych domoch. To je vsak dane aj cenami pozemkov, a hlavne dostupnostou bytoveho byvania. Je to aj o dopyte a ponuke + aj o krajinnych raliach a urovni urbanizacie resp. hustoty mestskych sidel.



> Chces prestat byt tou bojazlivou ovcou?
> Napis blog, kde verejne skritizujes J&T, alebo ineho slovenskeho oligarcha.
> Alebo zacni verejne bojovat proti korupcii.
> 
> Pretoze ak to nedokazes - tak ty, ako aj Sulik, navzdy budete iba tym ustrachanym posratym clovekom - ovcou, ktory sa ozyva presne vtedy, ked ma drzat hubu, ale vtedy, ked si ju ma otvorit, vtedy sedi ticho a nie je ho ani vidiet.


Sulik ma toho na rovasi tiez dost, preto obcas musi drzat hubu, bo za to niekomu dlzi. Zober si napriklad toto: Jedina dobra vec, co spravil Fico je ze zakazal zisk zdravotnych poistovni, lebo v tejto oblasti nemal ziadne "zavazky". V konecnom dosledku vsak mozno prehrame arbitraz, kedze zmenil podmienky vstupu do odvetvcia a poskodil investiciu, ktoru pred tym umoznili jeho predchodcovia. A toto je fakt chyba, kedze nieco, co je zakonom stanovene ako piovinny odvod predsa nemoze koncit v niekoho vreckach. Poistovne maju akurat spravovat vybrate poistne a toto rozpustat v 100% vyske v systeme (po ocisteni o ekonomicky opravnene naklady svojeho fungovania). Maju samozrejme kontrolovat efektivnost, ale nesmu obmedzovat dostupnost zdravotnej starostlivosti, co zial robia. A este si za to aj vyplacat zisk. Ale zial, niekto to tak chcel. Tu spravil nieco dobre, resp. pomstil J&T, ktore nezvladlo vstup na trh zdravotneho poistenia a z neho odislo (malo Europsku zdravotnu). Fico zastavil privatizaciu bratislavskeho letiska, lebo ju modraskovia priklepli svojim (Pente), nemohol ju vsak predat, tak do nej nalial statne peniaze. Svojim prihodil moznost stavat v Tatrach (tiche zmeny uzemnoplanovacej legislativy, znizenie stupna ochrany ...), podielat sa na dialniciach, myte (J&T + Ecoinvest) a tak podobne. A to je len zopar prikladov. Takto to vsak funguje na najvyssej urovni, avsak aj na komunalnej. A tam je dokonca jedno, kto je akej farby  

K tomu druhemu - pozri Milan, ako vies ze som bojazliva ovca ? Niekedy treba pracovat aj ticho v pozadi a nevyhukovat vsetko na blogoch. Viem z coho pochadzaju peniaze J&T, dokonca viem o vsetkych spinavostiach, prepojeni na politicke spicky, a celom tom svinstve, co sa s tymito skupinami spaja. Rovnako viem, ze Zajacova reforma zdravotnictva bola to najvacsie barbarstvo a chyba, ktoru bude este SVK trpko splacat pomerne dlhe obdobie (viz vyssie). Akurat, Milan, toto je set informacii, ktory je ludom v mojom okoli doverne znamy, kedze o tom diskutujeme pravidelne a sirim "osvetu". 
Akurat je vacsina ludi zrezignovana, resp. sa nam (este) nechce politicky angazovat. Co sa tyka inych ludi, mal som uz dost konfrontacii kde viem, ze mentalne vybavenie znacnej casti naroda nie je take, aby dokazali chapat sirsie suvislosti, nedali sa opit rozkom a hlavne mali dostatocne dlhu pamat, aby nesli opat volit tych, ktori im sice pridaju na dochodkoch a naslubuju hory doly, ale realne ich "okradli o lepsi zivot". Kedze lepsi zivot, v sume 300 000 000 000 SKK za oddlzenie bankoveho sektora, dalsie 100 000 000 000 za predrazene zeleznice, dialnice, myta, opakovane oddlzenia nemocnic, dochodkovu reformu, privatizacie sa kutala na sukromnych uctoch tych ludi, co sa na nas usmievaju z billboardov, resp. nam sprostredkovane (kedze mame nepriamu demokraciu) aj vladnu. 

Ak chces vyhrat volby, potrebujes kapital. Kapital na marketing, kapital na svoje zviditelnenie. Ak chces byt "nova" strana, ktora za sebou nema ziadne podivne entity, resp. nikoho kto od teba za to nieco chce, tak to mas velmi tazke. Ziadne prispevky, ziadne clenske, nic. A zial, moc ludi, co by boli ochotni obetovat svoje peniaze na taketo riziko vseobecneho zlepsenia vela nie je. Aj to je zial vizitka nasej spolocnosti.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> najskor na zaklade dobiehania mzdovej urovne Zapadu a neskor na zaklade inflacie.


Nie je aj mzdova uroven Zapadu len bublinou?Vytvorena prostrednictvom bublinoveho tovaru(realitna bublina),nepotrebnych domov,aut a inych veci?Ukazuje sa ze minimalne Greci nevytvarali nikdy tolko hodnot,aby mohli spravodlivo a realne dosahovat uroven svojich sucasnych miezd.Podobne to bude aj v pripade Irska,Portugalska a dalsich krajin.Suhlasim ze mzdy na Slovensku by mali o nieco narast,ale v mnohych Zapadnych krajinach by mali rapidne klesnut.A rast na Slovensku treba v prvom rade dosiahnut systemovymi krokmi,a nie vytvaranim nepotrebnych statkov.Myslim ze sucasna situacia vo svete mi dava za pravdu.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> najskor na zaklade dobiehania mzdovej urovne Zapadu a neskor na zaklade inflacie.


Milan, aký význam ma rast ceny domu €40k pri mzde €1k, €80k pri mzde €2k, €160k pri mzde €2k ... proste v prostredí kde inflácia logicky pohltí rast a realne mzdy sú rovnake?!

Si ekonomicky analfabet. Urážaš ostatnýcha o ich nekompetentnosti, nevedomosti ale pritom ty si studnicou hlúposti


----------



## [SK]peter

wuane said:


> Nie je aj mzdova uroven Zapadu len bublinou?Vytvorena prostrednictvom bublinoveho tovaru(realitna bublina),nepotrebnych domov,aut a inych veci?


Strecha nad hlavou, potraviny, auta, mi prídu ako základne statky?! Aká bublina? 

Ako nepotrebné statky chápem služby typu umenie, turizmus, šport, iphony....

Proste statky ktoré niesu nevyhnutné k prežitiu.


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> Nie je aj mzdova uroven Zapadu len bublinou?Vytvorena prostrednictvom bublinoveho tovaru(realitna bublina),nepotrebnych domov,aut a inych veci?Ukazuje sa ze minimalne Greci nevytvarali nikdy tolko hodnot,aby mohli spravodlivo a realne dosahovat uroven svojich sucasnych miezd.Podobne to bude aj v pripade Irska,Portugalska a dalsich krajin.Suhlasim ze mzdy na Slovensku by mali o nieco narast,ale v mnohych Zapadnych krajinach by mali rapidne klesnut.A rast na Slovensku treba v prvom rade dosiahnut systemovymi krokmi,a nie vytvaranim nepotrebnych statkov.Myslim ze sucasna situacia vo svete mi dava za pravdu.


presne tak, este doplnim ze najlepsi ukazovatel toho o com hovoris je tzv. bilancia bezneho uctu:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_current_account_balance

staci si pozriet hornu a a potom aj spodnu cast rebricka, a dost veci sa cloveku vyjasni  specialne upozornujem na poziciu Venezuely, Libye a Spojenych statov


----------



## wuane

[SK]peter said:


> Strecha nad hlavou, potraviny, auta, mi prídu ako základne statky?! Aká bublina?
> 
> Ako nepotrebné statky chápem služby typu umenie, turizmus, šport, iphony....
> 
> Proste statky ktoré niesu nevyhnutné k prežitiu.


Zle si ma pochopil.Samozrejme ze domy a auta NAD realny dopyt.Priklad:v krajine je dopyt po 100 000 domoch,no len preto aby sme dali pracu dalsim 10 000 robotnikom tak postavime domov 150 000.Rovnako je to s autami a inymi vecami.

Inac umenie,turizmus,sport,relax su podla mna veci ktore prave mozu zdravo dopomoct k hospodarskemu rastu.Je vedecky dokazane,ze clovek efektivnejsie pracuje ak ma cas a prostriedky aj na oddych tela i ducha.Nie nadarmo ma kazda vacsia firma v fitko ci bazen pre zamestnancov.Rovnako by sa ti horsie pracovalo v prostredi s holymi stenami ako v kancli kde su na stenach aspon pekne repliky fotografii ci obrazov,socha ci pekna rastlina.

Iphone je podla mna tiez prinosom pre efektivnejsiu pracu pri niektorych povolaniach,ale to je uz na inu debatu(tam ide o to ci je nevyhnutne aby mal manazersky iphone aj 12 rocny skolak a pod).


----------



## [SK]peter

bilancia bezneho uctu.

otazka dna je. ak sa zastaví obchod. kto na tom bude lepšie US alebo Čína? Čína nema kde umiestniť svoju produkciu, je na exporte závislá.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

wuane said:


> Zle si ma pochopil.Samozrejme ze domy a auta NAD realny dopyt.Priklad:v krajine je dopyt po 100 000 domoch,no len preto aby sme dali pracu dalsim 10 000 robotnikom tak postavime domov 150 000.Rovnako je to s autami a inymi vecami.


Súhlasím. Je to presne proti tomu bludu čo tvorí milan.


----------



## pt82

http://www.corpiasir.sk/domcek-v-raci-na-prenajom-56949

Luxusný domček v Rači na prenájom - mesačne iba 8.000 € plus energie - ale velmi pekný :cheers:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> :nuts:
> Skus este raz a poloz mi taku otazku, ktora bude obsahovat nejaky logicky point.
> 
> Pisem pravdu.
> To len ty si na tom tak, ako ostatni slovenski podnikatelia.
> Ked polnohospodari tvrdia ze nedokazu za tie ceny vypestovat a hladaju preto vinnika v dotaciach EU,
> ked J&T nevedia pochopit, ako mozu Rakusania, pri tak nizkych cenach za sluzby, platit tak vysoke vyplaty,
> ked slovenski/ceski stavbari nedokazu pochopit, ako je to mozne, ze Nemci, aj pri ich vysokych mzdach, dokazu stavat na Slovensku/Cechach, lacnejsie ako Slovaci/Cesi.
> 
> Pochop uz konecne, ze to, co sa deje na Slovensku, to je fraska, ktora nema s civilizovanym svetom nic spolocne.


To je na pomocnú školu. 

Ešte raz. Chceš predať dom za 40k ale ten dom najprv musíš postaviť a zaplatiť mzdu, material. A tá mzda je viac ako suma za ktorú dom predáš.

Pochopil to tvoj mozog?


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> otazka dna je. ak sa zastaví obchod. kto na tom bude lepšie US alebo Čína? Čína nema kde umiestniť svoju produkciu, je na exporte závislá.


mozes mi toto tvrdenie podlozit aj cislami? pretoze naposledy ked som k tomu niekde nieco cital, vychadzalo z toho, ze skutocne zavisli uz dost dlho nie su (konkretne export do USA sa pohyboval v jednocifernom percente ich HDP).

okrem toho, Cina je momentalny extrem. ide hlavne o zvysok tej tabulky.


----------



## wuane

[SK]peter said:


> bilancia bezneho uctu.
> 
> otazka dna je. ak sa zastaví obchod. kto na tom bude lepšie US alebo Čína? Čína nema kde umiestniť svoju produkciu, je na exporte závislá.


Vyroba sa podla mna bude musiet postupne zacat vracat do domovskych krajin(v pripade EU ci USA aspon na kontinenty).V niektorych statoch toho vela neostane,ale to bude ista dan,na druhej strane by to bola moznost pre mnozstvo domacich podinkatelov.Bude sa musiet rozbehnut aj polnohospodarstvo a kazda krajina musi byt co najsebestatnejsia.Potom moze zohrat ulohu aj nejaka Europska unia,ktora by mohla pomahat s koordinaciou v ramci svojich clenov,ked napriklad nie je mozne vypestovat niektore plodiny na severe a pod.

Potom by sa aj ukazalo nakolko je realne Cina konkurencieschopna,bez kopirovania patentov a zahranicnych firiem.Pretoze ludom z vyspelych krajin uz prestava praca smrdiet a vyvoz pracovnej sily sa podla mna casom utlmi.


----------



## kaxno

[SK]peter said:


> Strecha nad hlavou, potraviny, auta, mi prídu ako základne statky?! Aká bublina?
> Ako nepotrebné statky chápem služby typu umenie, turizmus, šport, iphony....
> Proste statky ktoré niesu nevyhnutné k prežitiu.


Dovolim si ti oponovat, aj ked lad na ktory sa dostavame je podla mna priliz tenky (kedze je to uz vec osobnych preferencii).
Vo svete dlhodobo panuje nadspotreba (a aj nadvyroba), nie len kratkodobych statkov (potraviny a spol.), ale aj oblecenie, elektronika, auta (menime ich obcas aj skor ako by bolo treba) nehnutelnosti (kolko ich je vo svete prazdnych), cela .com bublina, rozne firmy, ktore obchoduju s teplym vzduchom (doslovne), ratingove agentury, financne derivaty, dotacne mechanizmy. Problem je, ze si tieto veci kupujeme na dlh, cize rastieme na ukor buduceho rastu. V tomto ma Wuane pravdu.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

wuane said:


> Vyroba sa podla mna bude musiet postupne zacat vracat do domovskych krajin(v pripade EU ci USA aspon na kontinenty).V niektorych statoch toho vela neostane,ale to bude ista dan,na druhej strane by to bola moznost pre mnozstvo domacich podinkatelov.Bude sa musiet rozbehnut aj polnohospodarstvo a kazda krajina musi byt co najsebestatnejsia.Potom moze zohrat ulohu aj nejaka Europska unia,ktora by mohla pomahat s koordinaciou v ramci svojich clenov,ked napriklad nie je mozne vypestovat niektore plodiny na severe a pod.
> 
> Potom by sa aj ukazalo nakolko je realne Cina konkurencieschopna,bez kopirovania patentov a zahranicnych firiem.Pretoze ludom z vyspelych krajin uz prestava praca smrdiet a vyvoz pracovnej sily sa podla mna casom utlmi.


Aleluja! 
Normalne som ti vdacna za tento nazor. 
Sledujem, ako si TOTO zacinaju ludia uvedomovat.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Pozor!
> Ceny svetovych komodit, ale aj potravinarskych vyrobkov, alebo uz aj sluzieb(hotely, turistika), su na Slovensku a na Zapade prakticky rovnake.
> V mzdach je vsak priepastny rozdiel v neprospech Slovenska.
> Ked zo svojho platu 800 euro platis hypoteku 400 euro, ani zdaleka to nie je to iste, ako ked pri svojom plate 1 600 euro, platis hypoteku 800 euro.
> 
> V tom prvom pripade ti totiz zostane na tvoje vydavky 400 euro.
> V tom druhom je to vsak uz dvojnasobok - 800 euro.
> Cize, tvoj realny prijem sa stale zdvojnasobi.


Nemáš pravdu, aj ceny ostatných statkov porastu. Rast penazí v ekonomike spôsoby rast všetkych cien.

Objem statkov ktoré si kúpiš za 800€ alebo 1600€ alebo 3200€ bude stale len a len rovnaký.

Lebo aj pekár, krajčír, vodič.... bude mať dvojnásobný plat :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ano, ale to je iba v pripade prvokupujucich.
> Ty osobne, ktory si si pred xy rokmi kupil dom za 40 000 euro, pri tvojej vyplate 800 euro, dnes ten dom predas za 80 000 euro, vezmes si hypoteku na dalsich 80 000 euro, kedze tvoja mzda je uz 1600 euro a takto si kupis dom dvojnasobne lepsi, v ovela lepsej stvrti.
> 
> Vyska tvojej hypoteky vsak bude taka ista, ako vyska hypoteky cloveka, ktory si kupuje dnes iba svoju prvu nehnutelnost.
> Nazyva sa to house price inflation.


Nechápem tvoje mozgové pochody ale toto je hluposť.

Znova si kúpiš len a len rovnako kvalitný dom.

Podľa tvojej logiky, moji rodičia predajú svoj byt ktorý kúpili pred 30 rokmi za 100 000 kčs teraz za 100 000 eur!

Ale za tie peniaze si tak môžu kúpiť znova ten istý dom. Žiaden nárast :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> V tom pripade sa Slovaci vratia na svoje polia, alebo skor naspat, do korun stromov.
> 
> Co chces so Slovenskom robit, ak z neho odidu tie zahranicne fabriky?


za prve, EU je uz v podstate jedna krajina, takze nie je dovod aby odtialto odchadzali nemecke, rakuske, francuzske firmy, o to tu vobec nejde.

za druhe, vyroba na inom kontinente ma v niektorych pripadoch zmysel, najma z hladiska logistiky, v pripade ze to co tam vyrobis, tam aj predavas, a nevozis to odtial zase na druhy koniec sveta. do tejto kategorie patri trebars zilinska Kia, ktora vyraba auta pre europu, vozit ich z Koreje by bola blbost.

wuane mal na mysli najma situacie, ked dovazame odniekial veci, ktore sa tam vyrabaju len a iba z dovodu lacnejsej pracovnej sily.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> To, ze ty a mozno ani nikto na Slovensku nedokaze postavit dom za 40 000 euro, to neber do uvahy.
> Ja to dokazem - aj so ziskom pre stavebnu frmu. :cheers:


BRAVO. Začni stavať. Dávno som ti povedal že jeden kúpim :cheers:

Len nechápem prečo si looser v Írsku. Je ťa tam škoda


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Neporastu.
> Konkurencia cien okolitych krajin ich k tomu totiz nepusti.
> Uz dnes su ceny na Slovensku predrazene - 30% Slovakov nakupuje pravidelne v zahranici - aj v Rakusku.
> A to su mzdy na Slovensku zdaleka najnizsie.
> 
> Problem je slovensky podnikatelsky sektor - ktory nedokaze dostatcne kvalitne a cenovo dostupne vyrabat v konkurencii okolitych krajin.
> 
> Moj projekt vsak riesi aj tuto situaciu - a to zavedenim a aplikovanim urcitych zakonov zo Zapadneho podnikatelskeho prostredia.


ty radšej nič nezavádzaj, neaplikuj 

Ceny porastu! Al to ty niepochopiš.

Ak kadernik bude musieť mať dvojnásobny plat, bude musieť mať aj dvojnásobne ceny? Vysvetli mi odkial by inak zobral príjem?!


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Jezisi, co na tom nechapes?????
> 
> Stoji dom na Kolibe tie iste peniaze, ako radovka v Ciernej Vode?
> 
> 
> dom za 80 000 euro *nie je* taky isty, ako dom, v tom istom case, za 160 000 euro.
> 
> Sucastne byty do toho neplet.
> Slovensky realitny trh nema s tym zahranicnym nic spolocne.


Ak mam 30 rokov dom čiernej vode a teraz ho predam tak nebudem mať dosť penazi na dom na kolibe. Chápeš!!!


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ked ma Slovensko najnizsi pocet domov/bytov, zo vsetkych krajin OECD, myslis si, ze je v nom dopyt, alebo nie?
> 
> A inac, ked je dopyt po 100 000 domoch, preco by si mal, preboha, zacat stavat 150 000??????
> 
> S cim, ma tato tvoja otazka suvis?


Milan, pozor. Dopyt ovplyvnuje viacero faktorov. Jedna vec je realna potreba byvat a to ze ludia byvaju casto aj v nehostinnych podmienkach, s rodicmi, v malych bytoch a podobne + je to ista velka mensina ktora dokonale degeneruje akukolvek statistiku. Druha vec je efektivny kupyschopny dopyt, ktory je u nas nizky, vzhladom na cenovu hladinu. Je mozne, ze keby posunies cenu dole, tak sa dopyt zvysi, ale nikto nevie do akej roviny.

Co sa tyka toho co vravel Wuane, existuje aj dopyt investicny. Ked zacnu nehnutelnosti "zazracne" rast ako to popisujes a temto ich rastu predbehne realny ekonomicky rast, tak zacne spekulativny dopyt, nadspotreba, nadmerna vystavba a "sme doma". Toto sa stalo v USA, toto sa stalo v Irsku, toto sa dialo posledne roky u nas. Proste stavalo sa, hlavne pre investorov, takze hlavne "luxusne" produkty, ktore mali vysoku predajnu cenu. Nie byty pre ludi na byvanie, preto sa teraz tak tazko predavaju, kedze investicny dopyt vymyzol. A casto krat to nie je len otazka vysokej ceny, tie byty su tazko predatelne uz z principu.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> To iste mozu Nemci a Francuzi hovorit na adresu Slovenska.
> 
> Ak idem aplikovat Wuaneho logiku, vztahuje sa na toto iste.


Nie, nevztahuje, v Nemecku a Francuzsku sa pri postaveni fabrik VW a Peugeot neprepustali ziadni ludia. Neslo o presun vyroby ale vytvorenie novej. Okrem toho ako hovorim, sme v EU. Situacia Nemecko vs. Slovensko v tomto kontexte je rovnaka ako trebars Bavorsko vs. Porynie.


----------



## pt82

zaq- said:


> dom za 80 000 euro *nie je* taky isty, ako dom, v tom istom case, za 160 000 euro.


dom za 160.000€ v podstate nie je bohviečo...

takže dom za 40.000€ musí byť ale úplne terno


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> Nie, nevztahuje, v Nemecku a Francuzsku sa pri postaveni fabrik VW a Peugeot neprepustali ziadni ludia. Neslo o presun vyroby ale vytvorenie novej. Okrem toho ako hovorim, sme v EU. Situacia Nemecko vs. Slovensko v tomto kontexte je rovnaka ako trebars Bavorsko vs. Porynie.


Ale pri najbližšom rozhodovaní ktorú fabriku zatvoriť PSA zatvorí Francúzsku a nie Slovensku 

http://www.globalauto.biz/2011/06/psa-mulls-closing-french-plant-le-monde/


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> Ale pri najbližšom rozhodovaní ktorú fabriku zatvoriť PSA zatvorí Francúzsku a nie Slovensku
> 
> http://www.globalauto.biz/2011/06/psa-mulls-closing-french-plant-le-monde/


ehm, este tak si to precitat cele:



> Dow Jones reported that PSA Peugeot Citroen S.A. isn't currently planning to close its car assembly plant north of Paris in a move to improve its competitiveness. The Company has studied *transferring the production* of its plant at Aulnay-sous-Bois, north of Paris, *to another facility west of the capital*. The reports cited an internal company document disclosed by a labor union.


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Dalsi v poradi.
> A to som si doteraz myslel, ze ty, Wuane, si zastancom mojho projektu.
> 
> Ked ma Slovensko najnizsi pocet domov/bytov, zo vsetkych krajin OECD, myslis si, ze je v nom dopyt, alebo nie?
> 
> A inac, ked je dopyt po 100 000 domoch, preco by si mal, preboha, zacat stavat 150 000??????
> 
> S cim, ma tato tvoja otazka suvis?


Ja som zastancom tvojho projektu ,kym nezacne vytvarat dalsiu bublinu.
Ono je totiz otazne ci je na Slovensku dopyt po domoch taky velky ako hovoris,a len fakt ze mame najnizsi pocet domov/bytov v OECD to nepotvrdzuje.Pretoze balik krajin OECD nie je homogenna jednoliata ekonomika.Ine by bolo ak by OECD bola federacia a v ramci nej su obrovske rozdiely.To ze ich mame najmenej je sposobene dalsimi 100 faktormi.

Ja som pomerne velky zastanca volneho trhu,a preto si myslim ze dopyt sice urcite je ,ale nie taky velky,aby si jeho uspokojenim dosiahol taky obrovsky efekt na krajinu aky prezentujes.Inymi slovami,vsetko so vsetkym suvisi,a momentalne nenastala situacia,aby si mohli Slovaci hromadne kupovat domy za 60-80 000 a tvoje 40 000cove este nestavias.Slovak ma v genoch zakodovane drzat hubu a krok a tak je mnozstvo ludi este stale spokojnych s byvanim v Petrzalke.Nanestastie ,ale je to tak.S tymto faktom by si sa mal zmierit.

Odomna sa zhadzovania tvojho projektu nedockas,ja si sam myslim ze posuvat cena nadol sa da,ale podla mna v niecom robis zasadnu chybu.Nie som ale ekonom aby som o tom poucoval,ale stale mi chyba v tvojej mozaike jedna kocka,ktora by ma dokazala presvedcit o tvojej pravde  To ze sa ta tu pytam alebo poviem nejaky nazor este neznamena ze ta odsudzujem. :cheers:



zaq- said:


> V tom pripade sa Slovaci vratia na svoje polia, alebo skor naspat, do korun stromov.
> 
> Co chces so Slovenskom robit, ak z neho odidu tie zahranicne fabriky?


Slovaci sa vratia na polia a do octavie a fabie,a grek ci portugalec(a mnohi dalsi) sa vratia k olivam,ovciam a budu tam dochadzat fiatom a citroenom a nie klimatizovanym BMW ci MHDckou zadarmo.

Odide velka cast zahranicnych investicii a budu sa moct ukazat vsetci domaci,ktori sa doteraz popri velkych firmach nepresadili.Nevidel by som to tak tragicky,a uprimne povedane,myslim si ,ze aj tvoj projekt by mal v takychto ´´restart´´ podmienkach ovela vacsiu sancu na uspech ako teraz.


----------



## jamlc1m

milan ty si taky demagog az to boli... by si si mohol podat ruky s ficom...



zaq- said:


> Sice mas pravdu, ze som uz dlho ebol na SLovensku, a verim tomu, ze mas pravdu aj s tvojou priamou skusenostou(co je naozaj chvalyhodny a pozitivny pripad), ale, bohuzial, jedna lastovicka leto nerobi.
> Cely slovensky system je nastaveny na dosahovanie co najvyssieho okamziteho zisku - a tato rakovina sposobuje vacsinu sucastnych problemov Slovenska.


totiz ak si si nevsimol tak som ti pisal ze sa to meni a ze takychto je stale viac a viac... ale to si ty samozrejme musel odignorovat lebo to sa ti nehodi do tvojej nalinkovanej argumentacie... tak isto ako sa ti nehodilo to, ze som ti povedal ze si nejak neuveritelne o 180 stupnov zmenil nazor kedze ty si zacal tento thread pod nazvom realitna bublina na slovensku (a potom ti este strummer odcitoval tvoje vlastne slova ktore su v prikrom kontraste so vsetkym tym co tu dnes kazes....




zaq- said:


> Opytaj sa najskor, kto tu rovnu dan ospevoval?
> Cely zapadny svet, alebo iba poiektori zapadni novinari, ktori nevidia do tejto problematiky a nerozumeju jej?
> Pretoze ak mi chces povedat, ze to boli aj zapadni ekonomovia, preco potom ziadna civilizovana krajina tu rovnu dan nezaviedla?


aj ekonomovia a politici.. a nechci tu po mne citacie.. urcite vies pouzivat google tak isto ako ja. najdi si to. 
dovod preco tu dan nezaviedli je jednoduchy: vdaka komplexnemu danovemu systemu (hovorim teraz konkretne o nemecku lebo do toho trochu vidim) a nespocetnemu mnozstvu danovych vynimiek, ktory v sucasnosti existuje. tak ako tu vladnu lobisti vladnu lobisti a inde. ci uz ich nazyvas oligarchami alebo niecim inym je to uplne jedno.
keby si mal ekonomicke vzdelanie ako tusim vacsina spoludiskutujucich vedel by si ze a) prilis vysoka dan vedie k tomu ze sa zvysuju danove uniky a ludia sa vselijakymi sposobmi zacinaju plateniu dani vyhybat (vid grecko) b) - a na to by ti mala stacit aj zakladna matematika - rovna dan neznamena ze vsetci platia rovnaku nominalnu sumu dane ale vsetci platia rovnake perceno.... cize v skutocnosti mas z vyssich miezd aj vyssie danove prijmy...

odhliadnuc od toho vdaka ficovi a jeho "milionarskej dani" tu v skutocnosti uz aj tak rovnu dan nemame tak neviem co tu tolko proti nej soptis...




zaq- said:


> Ja ti poviem preco - pretoze progresivna dan je svatym gralom, zakladnou alfou a omegou a zaroven hlavnou pricinou dnesneho bohatstva Zapadu.
> Pozri si tuto diskusiu na Sme, kde mi @bloodyM oponoval, ze degresivnu dan zaviedli v jednm svajciarskom kantone.
> Ked somsa ho opytal na dokaz - nejaky link, sice ho nasiel, vzapati vsak nasiel hned dalsi, ze federalny svajciarsky sud okamzite vyhlasil su degresivnu dan za protiustavnu a ten dotycny kanton ju musel zrusit.
> 
> Bohuzial, na Slovensku zatial nikto skutocny vyznam progresivnej dane nechape a slovenski ekonomovia si ju vysvetluju ciste matematicky - kolko dani prinesie do statneho rozpoctu.
> Jej skutocny vyznam je vsak uplne iny.


LOL ze SVATY GRAL... silne slova... tak mi prosim ta vysvetli ze co je na nej take super na tej progresivnej dani.


----------



## jamlc1m

zaq- said:


> :lol:
> A v neposlednom rade, okrem sialenych pokut za dopravne priestupky, zakon o alkohole - ked za tretie nafukanie ti vezmu dozivotne vodicak(uz som bol trestany 2X)
> 
> 
> Kto je teda looser?
> Chapes uz moju volbu?


tak tymto si u mna skoncil.... akoze sorry ale ked nie si schopny pochopit ze s alkoholom v krvi si nemas co za volant sadat tak si uplne mimo. takym ako tebe by som vodicak zobral uz z principu.

ked uz kvoli nicomu inemu tak kvoli tomuto teda loser si... a riadny
kludne si v tom irsku zostan, chlasci a sadaj si za volant.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> .
> .
> .
> priatelia(diskutabilne)
> .
> .
> .
> zakon o alkohole - ked za tretie nafukanie ti vezmu dozivotne vodicak(uz som bol trestany 2X)
> .
> .
> .
> Kto je teda looser?


myslim ze si si odpovedal uz sam.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

Moj najlepsi kamos je uz tyzden v kome kvoli jednemu takemu. 
Dozivotne zobrat vodicak je malo za alkohol za volantom.


----------



## jamlc1m

zaq- said:


> Nemozem.
> V Irsku ma tiez uz chytili 2X a stalo ma to 70 000 euro. :bash:
> 
> Inac, ak mas o mne nejake prehnane zidealizovane predstavy - tak sa z toho rychlo prebud.
> Som Slovak:cheers:, tiez mi to chvilu trva, kym sa naucim poucuvat ludi, spravat sa civilizovane a nemusim sa tak ucit na vlastnych chybach.
> 
> Preto vam hovorim, ze ked som to mohol zvladnut ja, dokazete to aj vy.


si opat protirecis.... nepovedal si pred chvilou ze maximalna pokuta je 80 euro? tak sa rozhodni... lebo mne sa 70 000 / 2 nerovna 80.... tebe?

okrem toho ked si mal styri incidenty DUI a stale si to nepochopil ze don't drink and drive tak nemozes chapat ani ine sirsie suvislosti ekonomiky o ktorych sa nas tu snazis presviedcat.

a nemam idealizovane predstavy o nikom. len doslovne neznasam ludi ktori si pod vplyvom sadaju za volant. aj ja som slovak a nemam s tym problem.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Zacne pracovat?
> 
> Ale jeho sef, nie kadernik.
> Ked sef sa taktiez musi uistit, ze mu kadernik na jeho(kadernikovu) vyplatu zarobi.
> Pokial nie, musi mu na jeho vyplatu dolozit on(sef), ako je to na Zapade bezne. :cheers:


Čo tu zase pletieš nejakého šefa. Kaderník, živnostník. Ako si zarobí na svoj dvojnásobný príjem?! :bash:


----------



## [SK]peter

jamlc1m said:


> tak tymto si u mna skoncil.... akoze sorry ale ked nie si schopny pochopit ze s alkoholom v krvi si nemas co za volant sadat tak si uplne mimo. takym ako tebe by som vodicak zobral uz z principu.
> 
> ked uz kvoli nicomu inemu tak kvoli tomuto teda loser si... a riadny
> kludne si v tom irsku zostan, chlasci a sadaj si za volant.


len dalšia mozaika do jeho profilu  nech si tam fakt ostane hno:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Boze, bol to iba priklad, ze dom a dom je rozdiel.
> Skus sa snazit pochopit pointu a nie zbytocne rozsirovat off topic.


ty si tvrdil, že kupim dom za 40 tisic, predam ho neskôr za 80 tisic a za tia peniaze sa presťahujem do lepšieho. Čo je riadny bullshit lebo znova si za to kúpiš len taký isty dom!


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Zacne dvojnasobne rychlo pracovat.


Zlá odpoveď, poklesla by kvalita. Nebolo by to časovo možné.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> Nie je aj mzdova uroven Zapadu len bublinou?Vytvorena prostrednictvom bublinoveho tovaru(realitna bublina),nepotrebnych domov,aut a inych veci?Ukazuje sa ze minimalne Greci nevytvarali nikdy tolko hodnot,aby mohli spravodlivo a realne dosahovat uroven svojich sucasnych miezd.Podobne to bude aj v pripade Irska,Portugalska a dalsich krajin.Suhlasim ze mzdy na Slovensku by mali o nieco narast,ale v mnohych Zapadnych krajinach by mali rapidne klesnut.A rast na Slovensku treba v prvom rade dosiahnut systemovymi krokmi,a nie vytvaranim nepotrebnych statkov.Myslim ze sucasna situacia vo svete mi dava za pravdu.


Toto je vynikajúci postreh. Len ja si nemyslím, že mzdy na západe budú nominálne klesať, skôr je možné, že v eurozóne príde k vysokej inflácií po vzore USA, čiže mzdy sa reálne znížia. Problém je, že na to doplatia asi najviac nízkopríjmové štáty, pričom kto má najnižšie mzdy v eurozóne...? hno:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## jamlc1m

zaq- said:


> Tu si protirecis a to dost.
> Alebo vlastne, mozno ani nie, pretoze si povedal, ze do Nemecka vidis len trochu.
> Keby si videl viac, nikdy by si nepouzil tu vetu o vladnuti lobistov.


lobisti vladnu vsade. 



zaq- said:


> Nie, nemam ekonomicke vzdelanie, ale chapem tvoju pointu.
> Pokial by ste vsak vy boli trochu viac ludmi a dokazali by ste uvazovat viac humanne a logicky, v tom pripade by ste nemali mat ziadny problem vidiet to, co ta zapadna progresivna dan naozaj sposobuje.


tak co sposobuje? skus mi to objasnit... lebo ja podla mojich informacii si kazda vacsia firma v tych tvojich vyspelych zapadnych ekonomikach presuva zisky do nejakeho tax haven a tym vlastne zisky z dani z krajiny uplne miznu. 



zaq- said:


> Inac, zacinam mat naozaj svoju mienku, o urovni Ekonomickej fakulty v Bratislave. hno:


nie ze by na tom zalezalo ale je to ekonomicka "univerzita" ale o jej urovni sa nemusime bavit nie nadarmo sa to vola elektrickova skola... 



zaq- said:


> Toto je presne ten problem - vy si progresivnu dan aplikujete ako milionarsku.


zasa uplna demagogia... ja som nepovedal ze progresivna dan je milionarska dan. ja som povedal ze vdaka "milionarskej dani" uz na dan slovensku nie je celkom rovna. ja velmi dobre viem co je to progresivna dan... pracujem uz dostatocne dlho... osobne som este progresivnu dan platil. a velmi dobre si spominam ako ked sa zaviedla rovna dan sa mi zvysil prijem. tak ked tu tak ospevujes vyssie prijmy nechapem preco proti nim bojujes....



zaq- said:


> Ale - vyznam tej progresivnej dane niekdey napisem.
> Ale mozno nie tu, ale skor na Trende.


prosim ta o to... fakt ... raz aj urob co slubujes... tvojich viet typu "neskor to vysvetlim" su tu stovky... a ak vobec tak len velmi malokedy tvoj slub splnis...


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Garantujem, ze bolo.
> To, co sa na Slovensku povazuje za tvrdu pracu, to je z pohladu Zapadu spomaleny film.
> Okrem toho, keby sa tie mzdy zdvihli 3-nasobne, kadernik by bol nuteny hladat vsetky cesty na zeefktivnenie svojej prace - nove noznicky, stroje - automatizacia.
> To je pripad Zapadu a to je hlavny dovod nekonkurencieschopnosti slovenskych podnikatelov - oni nerobia, pretoze kvoli nizkym mzdam a otrockej praci zamesntnacov, nemusia.


Moja manželka je kaderníčka a poviem ti, že nevieš o čom hovoríš.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> kadernik by bol nuteny hladat vsetky cesty na zeefktivnenie svojej prace - nove noznicky, stroje - automatizacia.


----------



## wuane

^^  :banana:


----------



## jamlc1m

^^:rofl:
mna zas napadla taka scenka z nejakej nemeckej comedy show kde mali taky kvazi vysavac ktory vytiahol vsetky vlasy hore a potom to nejakym strojcekom strihali... ale neviem to nikde najst


----------



## kaxno

Kadernik, predavac v obchode, maliar, remeselnik, lekar, ucitel, sofer autobusu, toto su vsetko profesie, kde len velmi tazko bude clovek pracovat rychlejsie, ak neda do stavky ci uz kvalitu vyrobku, alebo v horsom pripade ludsky zivot. Ci mi snad chces povedat ze produktivita v tomto sa da nejako rapidne zvysit ? Neda, daju sa akurat zdraziet sluzby, ak chce si chce clovek (samozamestnavatel) nejako zvysit prijem. Alebo sa to da aj inak ?


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Inac, zacinam mat naozaj svoju mienku, o urovni Ekonomickej fakulty v Bratislave.


chod si vyskusat toto alebo toto alebo toto a ked budes mat diplom, potom sa vyjadruj k urovni skoly.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> :lol:
> Ked ti dam polomer jedneho ozubeneho kolieska, dokazes mi navrhnut prevodovku rusna, nakreslit ju na format A0 a k nej 12 pozicii?
> Pretoze to som ja musel robit na skole, ked som mal 15 rokov.
> Alebo ked ti dam jednotlive elektricke schemy vsetkych rusnov a pohonnych jednotiek na Slovensku - aby si ich kompletne a podrobne ovladal,
> popripade ked i dam vypocitat energeticke vypocty trakcnych vedeni - co bola moja maturitna otazka - co spravis potom?
> 
> A vies, kolko z toho si dnes pamatam?
> Absolutne nic.
> 
> Co ti pomozu natlacene vedomosti, ked ich nedokazes v praxi realne vyuzit?
> Tej vasej ekonomickej univerzite by mozno pomohlo, keby tam prisiel ucit, namiesto vsetkych tych uctovnikov a matematikov, aspon jeden inteligentny clovek, s logickym myslenim.
> Ktory by zaroven vas dokazal naucit logicky a ludsky uvazovat - namiesto vsetkych tych nabiflovaych matematickych vedomosti a vzorcov.
> 
> Strummer, ja vidim vase vysledky myslenia.
> A tie su v priamom protiklade s tym, co mi o ekonomike hovoria irsky ekonomovia.


toto je nejaka reality show? kde sú kamery? on si z nás musí snád robiť prdel? ja ho normálne ľutujem.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ked ti dam polomer jedneho ozubeneho kolieska, dokazes mi navrhnut prevodovku rusna, nakreslit ju na format A0 a k nej 12 pozicii?


Nie neviem. Na strojarine som bol len rok, nebavilo ma to  A kedze to neviem, nevyjadrujem sa k tomu v diskusiach


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Spravne.


No vidis, takze by si si zo mna mohol zobrat priklad a nevyjadrovat sa k veciam, o ktorych evidentne nevies vobec nic.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

milan, ženu, deti máš? a čo hobby?


----------



## NuSo

Jeho hobby sme súčasťou už pár rokov.


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Kadernik v Bratislave vsak nestoji tolko, co kadernik vo Viedni.
> Alebo sa mylim?


V Bratislave stoji viac.


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> ti rozhodne mozem povedat, ze maju hoooodne rezervy na zvysovanie rychlosti.


Tu musím čiastočne súhlasiť so zvýšením efektivity práce hľavne pri profesii predavač. 
Otázne je však, či sa za tú almužnu bude nejako extra strhávať. Iné to je pokiaľ je okrem základného platu odmeňovaný aj nejakým percentunálnym podieľom z obratu. Vtedy je to hlavne na predavačovi, ktorý by sa mal snažiť zákazníka obslúžiť k spokojnosti a predať mu aj to čo nemal v pláne kúpiť, alebo ho prehovoriť na iný produkt, ktorým napr. nahradí ten, ktorý zákazník pôvodne chcel ale on ho na predajni nemá alebo nedrží. 
Toto ale najlpepšie môže fungovať v malých alebo stredne veľkých obchodoch. Vo veľkých sieťových nadnárodných prevádzkach, je ten plat fixný a ten predavač vie, že ho dostane stále rovnaký, takže nejaká inšpirácia pre vyšší výkon tu je úplne pochovaná.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Preco sa vyjadrujes potom na tomto fore?


ked si pozries reakcie na moje prispevky a na tvoje prispevky tak to mozno pochopis 

aj ked fakt neviem, preco tu s tebou este stracam cas, potom co si na predoslej strane sam dokazal, ze okrem inych veci si este aj arogantne, zivoty nevinnych ludi ohrozujuce, hovado. takze uz vazne definitivne koncim.


----------



## zaq-

*este raz doplnim Strummera:*

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

:m


----------



## jamlc1m

zaq- said:


> Nechcete uz konecne prestat s touto demagogiou, ktora pochadza z hollywoodskych filmov a propagandy byvalej komunistickej strany? :bash:


skus si pozriet napriklad tento dokumentarny film: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1339636/
alebo si precitaj nieco o jackovi abramoffovi... len tak pre zaciatok



zaq- said:


> Ked je to tak, vysvetli mi potom, preco sa O'Learymu nepodarilo ovladnut Dublinske letisko?
> Alebo preco sa mu nepodarilo ovladnut statny Aer Lingus - za ktory ponukal akukolvek cenu?
> Preco sa dalsiemu mojmu znamemu, nepodarilo postavit nad Dublinom 22-poschodovy hotel, aj ked do toho pozemku a planov vrazil 5 milionov Euro a navyse on osobne patri k najvacsim reklamnym zadavatelom pre Dublinske letisko?


ako si sam napisal na predoslej stranke - jedna lastovicka este leto nerobi...



zaq- said:


> Ja sa poznam s podnikatelmi, bankarmi, aj politikmi.
> Mne tu nemusis rozpravat tieto nezmyselne bludy o nejakej vlade lobistov a oligarchov.


sa ma tu snazis ohurit? co som ja nejaka 16 rocna teenagerka?  a keby si sa aj poznal s kralovnou alzbetou aj tak to neznamena, ze by si videl do veci... co si myslis ze vsetci len cakaju na to kedy za nimi prides aby ti mohli vsetko vyklopit?



zaq- said:


> Pozri sa na uroven Vysokych a Nizkych Tatier - preco je v nich obyvatelstvo chudobne, nechodia tam turisti a Slovensko nevyuziva ich potencial???


neschopnost slovenskych podnikatelov nema nic spolocne s oligarchami... 
ano... podnikaju tam aj "ja a ty", ale problem nie je nimi sposobeny len zosilnovany. problem tatier je ten, ze na slovensku podnikatelia v obore sluzieb ponukaju malo muziky za velke peniaze. myslim si, (mozno naivne) ze ale aj to by sa mohlo v dohladnej dobe aspon trochu zlepsit vdaka tej novej legislative, ktora ulahcuje spolupracu medzi jednotlivymi podnikatelmi obcami a samospravami... aj vdaka tejto spolupraci je polska strana tatier taka uspesna... ak sa im to uz ani teraz nepodari tak ich asi naozaj uz nic nezachrani.
koniec koncov, ale zalostny stav nema stale nic s "oligarchami". keby sa ludia naucili v obchodoch a restauraciach trochu viac usmievat a byt ochotny tak by tam turisti ovela radsej chodili... to je ale iny problem, ktory len tak lahko nevyriesime pretoze zial vela ludi pracujucich v tejto sfere su zaznavanymi jadrovymi fyzikmi, astronautmi a co ja viem este cim a ty ako zakaznik si na vine tak si to musis poriadne vyzrat... 



zaq- said:


> Preco je vyroba masovych produktov na Slovensku na krachu???


ktorych? automobilky? televizory? a co ja viem ake este firmy sa v poslednych rokoch otvarali?



zaq- said:


> Preco lekari strajkuju proti privatizacii nemocnic???


v principe preto lebo fico nabulikal odbory aby isli strajkovat. 
moj najlepsi kamarat je doktor v jednej z nemocnic, ktora uz akciovkou je a nema s tym ziadny problem. dokonca su platy v tej jeho nemocnici jemne nadpriemerne. ale celkova problematika doktorov ich nespokokjnost s platom na jednej strane ale vesele prijimanie uplatkov na strane druhej je diskusia sama o sebe a tu sa mi tu pravdu povediac nechce riesit.



zaq- said:


> Preco je na Slovensku realitna bublina???
> 
> Pretoze toto su vsetko dosledky neschopnosti vlady a jej ovladanie oligarchiou.
> 
> V civilizovanych krajinach tento stav nenajdes!


jasne... to je asi taka argumentacia ako keby si povedal, ze: lebo medved.

okrem toho ked teda len vo vychodnej europe vladnu oligarchovia a.k.a. financne skupinky a civilizovany svet s tym nema problem, vysvetli mi preco amerika posledne dni zaziva rozrastajuce sa protesty proti wall street?
a neprekvapilo by ma keby sa podobne protesty onedlho neprehupli cez ocean... ako sa vedia veci vymknut z ruky nam anglicko pred nedavnom nazorne ukazalo...





zaq- said:


> Zisky zapadoeuropskych firiem su tak nizke, ze oni sa chrania pred este aj ich zdanenim utekom do danovych rajov.
> Toto som tu minule vysvetloval Strummerovi na priklade GE.
> Najvacsia svetova firma, ktora poziadala v tom case o odpustenie zdanenia ich zisku, ktory bol okolo 5-6 miliard dolarov(nepamatam si presne),
> ked v tom case Slovenske elektrarne, na nasom malickom zaprdenom Slovensku, dosiahli cisty zisk 1.8 miliardy euro.


jasne: ubohe firmy s nizkymi ziskami nechces im z lutosti tie dane odpustit uplne? takouto argumentaciou mi teda vyhody progresivnej dane nevysvetlis.
dam ti velmi jednoduchu otazku:
z coho ma stat viac 19% zo sumy X, alebo 50% z nuly? nemozes argumentovat nizkymi ziskami firiem ako dovodom preco je v poriadku ze si odchadzaju zdanit tie nizke zisky (btw creative accounting ti nieco hovori? si si isty ze tie firmy maju naozaj tak nizke zisky? len poznamka na okraj) do danovych rajov. keby to urobili vsetky firmy tak potom prenasas o to vacsie bremeno na ludi. cize opat beries peniaze jednotlivcom.





zaq- said:


> Nebojujem a bojujem.
> Progresivna dan ma svoj presne stanoveny ucel.
> Avsak, iba v doplneni s ostatnymi zakonmi a ekonomickym prostredim.
> Akurat, ako som uz povedal, ak mam zverejnit to vysvetlenie progresivnej dane, bude to skor na Trende, ako tuna.
> Koli vacsiemu impaktu na odbornu verejnost.


mne je jedno kde prestan slubovat a konaj. na ten tvoj blog na sme, ktory si spravil precitalo asi 5 ludi si sem tiez vedel postnut link... okrem toho aj v nom si nasluboval pokracovanie a nejak sa doteraz nekonalo. nedostatkom casu na pisanie to ale asi nebude, kedze mas cas vypisovat litanie sem...



zaq- said:


> Ukaz mi tu, prosim ta, jediny krat, kedy som nieco slubil a nesplnil?


nic ti nebudem ukazovat. pre nazorny priklad si precitaj tebou spusteny thread zmen slovensko, alebo si pozri historiu tvojich poslednych 100 prispevkov... veta "to ti vysvetlim neskor" je tebou velmi casto pouzivana fraza... len to "neskor" nejako este evidentne nenastalo. to bude asi ta jedna z tvojich "metafor" ze? :tongue2:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Milanov projekt je iba podvod na ostatných členoch eurozóny. Chce spustiť veľkú infláciu v stavebníctve a službách, čo potiahne aj mzdy ale ceny energií a medzinárodne obchodovaných komodít by sa výrazne nezmenili a tým by sa zvýšila naša životná úroveň. V tomto má pravdu ale pri samostatnej mene by to nebolo možné pretože inflácia by stiahla dole aj kurz koruny a tým by sa celý "zisk" anuloval. Pri eure to teoreticky možné je, pretože eurozóna je obrovská a Slovenská inflácia by sa na nej odzrkadlila len slabo, čiže my by sme získali a kurzová strata hodnoty eura by sa rozdelila medzi všetkých, jednoducho podvod.


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> V Bratislave stoji viac.


máš skúsenosť? 

€23,50 pánske strihanie vo Viedni. V Bratislave polovica?!


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> máš skúsenosť?
> !


Netusim ake maju kadernicky vyplaty, ale vzdy ma to v Bratislave stoji drahsie, ako inde vo svete. 
OT: ( za strihanie + melir v troch farbach + vyfukanie som platila v BA o 6 eur viac, ako par mesiacov predtym v Monacu u jedneho znameho vizazistu .A tych prikladov mam niekolko. Detto kachlicky, ta ista znacka, farba, model, v Monacu 38 eur m2, v bratislavskom kupelnovom studiu 56 eur m2). Nemam s Monacom nic spolocne, len tam obcas chodim za kamosmi a zda sa mi tam vsetko lacnejsie, okrem cien nehnutelnosti. :lol:


----------



## didinko

kapibara said:


> Netusim ake maju kadernicky vyplaty, ale vzdy ma to v Bratislave stoji drahsie, ako inde vo svete.
> OT: ( za strihanie + melir v troch farbach + vyfukanie som platila v BA o 6 eur viac, ako par mesiacov predtym v Monacu u jedneho znameho vizazistu .A tych prikladov mam niekolko. Detto kachlicky, ta ista znacka, farba, model, v Monacu 38 eur m2, v bratislavskom kupelnovom studiu 56 eur m2). Nemam s Monacom nic spolocne, len tam obcas chodim za kamosmi a zda sa mi tam vsetko lacnejsie, okrem cien nehnutelnosti. :lol:


To bude preto, lebo v Monaku sa neplatia žiadne priame dane. A to ti s cenou spraví pekný rozdiel. Nedala si práve najlepší príklad.


----------



## kapibara

Sorry ak som dala zly priklad, ale tieto ceny som mala cerstvo v hlave.
A v kadernictve bol ten ukon rovnaky.


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Sorry ak som dala zly priklad, ale tieto ceny som mala cerstvo v hlave.
> A v kadernictve bol ten ukon rovnaky.


tak sorry. ja mam jednoduchšie vlasy. a ked porovnam 23€ s tym ako lacno sa ostriham na slovensku...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## jamlc1m

^^ neviem sa rozhodnut ci toto patri do kategorie a la scientology popripade vesmirni lide alebo skor do "len preto ze trpim stihomamom este neznamena, ze ma neprenasleduju." ...?


----------



## zaq-

Ne


----------



## [SK]peter

:cheers::cheers: to už aké bullshity :nuts::nuts::nuts:

aspoň sa rozveselím počas práce


----------



## zaq-

Zi


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ziadne bullshity.
> Tvrda realita, pani.
> 
> _Slovenski oligarchovia vo vlade_.........a...*chudobne a zaostale Slovensko*
> _slovenski oligarchovia eliminovani_.......a...*bohata a prosperujuca krajina*
> 
> Je to vasa volba.


Tvoja paranoja. Vraj oligarchovia, to si niekde pri pive počul?

Uvedomuješ si, že to je len výmyslel v tvojej hlave? :lol:


----------



## zaq-

Do


----------



## Creative

toto si z nás zase robí srandu dúfam :lol: :lol: :lol:
citujem:


Ja, som tomuto cloveku robil kupelku. 
Pohral som sa s nou, dal som mu lepsiu cenu a za odmenu mi tento clovek slubil, ze sa zmiluje nad Slovenskom a ze ho zaradi do svojho klubu superbohatych krajin. :yes:

Za odmenu chce vsak, aby na SLovensku sme okamzite zhodili nasich slovenskych oligarchov - neznasa konkurenciu a on nam zacne platit tie iste velke peniaze, ktore spravia zo Slovenska bohatu krajinu.

Mna si vybral ako spostredkovatela.

Ja vam tu teda teraz uz mozem povedat, o co vlastne ide.
Bojujem proti slovenskym oligarchom, aby som uvolnil miesto pre tohto Zida.


----------



## zaq-

Ch


----------



## kapibara

:lol: Vynara sa mi otazka, ci je lepsie pre Slovensko, aby na nom vladli slovenski "oligarchovia", alebo nejaky pan Zid z Izraelu, ktory ma tlaciaren na peniaze a nenavidi vychodnu Europu a slovanov vseobecne, lebo ich povazuje za mudrejsich. :lol:


----------



## jamlc1m

no na ten "dokaz" som zvedavy


----------



## didinko

zaq- said:


> Chcete dokaz?


Ak nejaký máš...


----------



## zaq-

Mo


----------



## [SK]peter

Dobre, skúška pravdy. Povedz nám teraz niečo o novom Iphone. Niečo čo nieje ešte v novinách. Zajtra budeme vidieť či vravíš pravdu alebo nie

PS: uprimne si robiš prdel, ked ani nevieš, že sa nebude volať Iphone 5 ale Iphone 4S


----------



## didinko

Ak nejaké insider info od nakusnutého jablka má byť tým dôkazom, že si robil kúpeľňu majiteľovi Zemegule, tak daj.


----------



## kapibara

na sirku bude asi o 3 mm sirsi a aj na vysku bude asi o 5 mm dlhsi. 
Celkovo bude tensi.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

Indukčné nabíjanie čo čitam má byť až pri 6 generácii o rok. Tak som zvedavy či sa internet zmýlil a ty máš pravdu. 

Už o par hodin sa to dozvieme


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Bezdrotové nabíjanie iPhonu s 15 miliónmi odkazov na Google má byť nejaký dôkaz?


----------



## zaq-

Ja


----------



## [SK]peter

*Ceny nehnuteľností na bývanie aj naďalej klesajú*

Viac ako ceny bytov klesli za rok ceny domov. Meter štvorcový o šesť percent.










Čítajte viac: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6122620/c...byvanie-aj-nadalej-klesaju.html#ixzz1cYCd25Eo


----------



## zaq-

Ni


----------



## [SK]peter

však ale na smečku máš svoj blog. prečo to tam nezverejníš?


----------



## zaq-

Ni


----------



## [SK]peter

Vôbec nepripustíš, že vôbec nemáš pravdu? Že tvoju realitu čo tu popisuješ, vidiš len ty ale nikdo iný? Že nam tvrdíš že trava je modrá ale mi predsa vidime a vieme že je zelená?

_Podnikatelia na Zapade maju prisny zakaz vytahovania zisku z ich podnikov.
Aj po zaplateni korporatnej dane, peniaze musia zostat stale na uctoch firmy a mozu sa pouzit jedine na jej dalsi rozvoj, alebo potreby.
Jedinym sposobom pre podnikatela, ako sam sebe vyplatit peniaze, ktore jeho firma zarobila, je bud jeho teoreticky neobmedzena vyplata, alebo dividendy._

Mohol by som jeden odstavec po druhom rozoberať ako sa mýliš. Ale načo.

Však aj na Slovensku sa príjem fyzickej osoby z výnosu právnickej osoby zdaňuje! 

Investuj radšej do bakalára v ekonomike, ako tráviť čas na fórach.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## zaq-

*takze este naposledy*

[B


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Mna ekonomika nezaujima a ja mozem na nu maximalne zvysoka nasrat........................a nechapal som dovody, preco ma vsetci odmietaju a nerozumeju tomu, co som hovoril.


sám si si odpovedal

:bash::cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## zaq-

Al


----------



## [SK]peter

čo má poľnohospodárstvo, cestovný ruch spoločné s témou "realitná bublina"?!! nespamuj tu, najdi si "off-topic" vlákno


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> *Polnohospodarstvo​*
> Dovoz za 950 milionov euro, ked Irsko vyvaza plodiny a produkty za 6 miliard.
> 
> velke socialisticke neefektivne kolchozy, ked cela vyspela Europa uplne jednoznacne a jasne preferuje male a stredne farmy.
> My vsak vsetci svorne tvrdime, ze nase kolchozy su efektivnejsie.
> .



pravdaze vacsie podniky tvz AGROBISNISS maju vacsiu produktivitu (economy of scale) - mozu si zaplatit planovacov, ekonomov, produkciu, spracovavanie, dopravu, fianlny product - a predaj (add value) kdezto male farmy tieto moznosti jednoducho nemaju (profit ratio vs cost ratio)

-vid USA je najvacsim vyvozdcom potravin na svete
-EU preferuje mensie podniky z politickych dovodov (tak je nastavene substit. v polnohospodarstve a aj CAP v EU)


CAP v EU 

- novy clenovia dostavaju 33% z dotacii beznej v Zap. EU tak potom skus byt v profite a investovat do technologii, hnojenia = yield from ha je mansi 

-CAP politika preferuje mensich clenov a dostavaju vacsiu dotaciu naproti vacsim celkom ake su napr na Slovensku, ktory su nuteny podla novych predpisov odkladat 15% pody (tvz neobrabat = dalsie staty)


----------



## Name user 1

Milan11 mas maly rozhlad 

ps -mam pocit hraniciaci s istotou, ze keby som sa pozrel na tvoje dalsie teorie, tak su velmi povrchne a zavadzajuce 

Maj sa


----------



## zaq-

:b


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Os


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Toto, je zapadoeuropsky podnikatelsky model, kde maly zivnostnicek(stavebna firma), za svoj plat 30 000 euro rocne(progresivna dan), postavi svojich 50 rodinnych domov a partiam zivnostnikov, ktore mu to postavia, zaplati take iste peniaze, ako zaraba on.
> Vysledok?
> Vysoke vyplaty, dostupne domy, kulturne civilizovane byvanie:


lol, ak toto hovoris o Irsku za poslednych 10 rokov.


----------



## zaq-

Mo


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> Ktorú stranu by si videl radšej na čele vlády? Smer? SDKÚ?


Radsej? Pravicovu koaliciu taku aka bola teraz, ale bez SaS.

To ale samozrejme nehrozi, najrealnejsi scenar je podla mna Smer(+KDH)(+Most). To mi pride ako pravdepodobnejsie nez Smer+SDKU.

Kazdopadne by bolo nacase skoncit s tymto stupidnym pravica-lavica dohadovanim, spravit nejaku velku stabilnu koaliciu a zacat riesit realne problemy. Aj tak je to len divadlo pre tupu masu, presne tak ako trebars v US demokrati vs. republikani.


----------



## wuane

^^ja sa zrejme poberiem ak nastane nebodaj 8 rokov Fica s hocikym.Dokoncim nejake povinnosti a ak bude vyhlad na 2 volebne obdobia mafianov s prisluhovacmi pri koryte,ktorych navyse bude podporovat aj (doteraz som si myslel ze zodpovedna,rozumnejsia a inteligentnejsia) cast volicov,tak to bude pre mna jasny signal.Harabin bude v podstate neodvolatelny,vydarene PPPcka na splacanie najblizsich 500 rokov(Fico sa jasne vyjadril ze ina varianta stavania neexistuje),eskalacia vztahov s Madarskom...paradicka.

Strummer:S tou stabilnou koaliciou si zabil  kde som tieto zvasty uz len pocul ...nechapem ako moze niekto na jednej strane vidiet problem vo fungovani SaS s pravicou lebo EU lebo Euroval,a na druhej strane si vie predstavit ze taka Lucia Zitnanska bude v jednej vlade s ochrancami Harabina. Pre mna je toto ovela vacsi spor ako sprosty euroval.EU zatial nie je federacia,a vnutrostatna politika by mala byt vo vacsine pripadoch dolezitejsia ako ta zahranicna.Krestania s komunistami  Most s nacionalistickym kridlom KSSmeru. Co si slepy? Ty nevidis nic okrem EU,nic ine ta netrapi?

Kdezto SaS bola neochotna sa prisposobit len v jednom jedinom pripade,co by sa dalo casom v pohode okresat nejakymi vymenami v prospech volebneho programu SaS,za to ze by nerobili problemy pri euroveciach.O tom je politika.

akurat uznavam ze lavica a pravica uz u nas nebude hrat dlho rolu.Bude to socializmus verzus zodpovednost.


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> S tou stabilnou koaliciou si zabil  kde som tieto zvasty uz len pocul ...


Jasne, lebo umelo vyvolane konflikty, zivene mediami, ktore sluzia len na zabavenie ludi a odputanie ich pozornosti od realnych problemov nas zachrania, jasne. Fico, bla, bla, Harabin, bla bla, Dzurinda, bla bla... sa cudujem ze to este niekoho bavi. Ja dost pozorne sledujem politicku scenu v USA, a tam je krasne vidiet do akej absurdnej roviny to az moze dojst. Zblbnuti ludia opakujuci prazdne ideologicke hesla, splietajuci nieco o pravici a lavici (pricom obidva tie vyrazy uz v 21. storoci nemaju prakticky ziadny konkretny obsah), atd...


----------



## jamlc1m

Zitnanska je v SDKU pokial viem, takze ona by s ochrancami Harabina v Strummerovom scenari nesedela. 

Ale ja som tiez toho nazoru ze Fica treba za kazdych okolnosti udrzat mimo vladu a predstava ze by ktokolvek zo sucasnej pravice isiel s nim do postele mi prevracia zaludok. A to nie preto ze Fico je "lavica", ale preto ze Fico je Fico...


----------



## Strummer

jamlc1m said:


> Ale ja som tiez toho nazoru ze Fica treba za kazdych okolnosti udrzat mimo vladu


Sa podakuj Sulikovi ze to tak nie je.


----------



## wuane

^^


Name user 1 said:


> autor -Tomáš Kulich (sme.sk)


S tymito ludmi ty chces robit zodpovednu proeuropsku politiku?Ved to je ovela do buducna antieuropskejsie ako Sulikove odmietnutie eurovalu.TOMUTO tu ty chces davat dalsiu sancu,alebo si len ochotny nad tym mavnut rukou?Alebo sa zazracne naucia v KSSmere robit zodpovedne financie? Fico je presne ten typ politika ,aki dostali Grecko tam kde je.

Aky bude Sulik za 10 rokov neviem,a ruku do ohna za neho nedam.Ale momentalne nic lepsie nemame,a neviem ako inak sa ma uz ocistit od vplyvu doterajsej politickej spiny,ked pre svoj principialny postoj dobrovolne odkracal od koryta.To tu este nebolo a na mna to spravilo dojem.


----------



## Strummer

Tie strany existovali a boli vo vlade roky, prakticky neobmedzene. Co ti dava istotu, ze ak by SaS bola velkostou svojho vplyvu v podobnej pozicii ako SDKU alebo Smer, nespravala by sa rovnako alebo horsie? A argumentovat tym ze "odisli od koryta" je v situacii, ked zaroven vedeli ze tym sposobia predcasne volby, vyslovene smiesne.


----------



## jamlc1m

Strummer said:


> Sa podakuj Sulikovi ze to tak nie je.


Ja si pockam na vysledky volieb. Som sa minule s otcom rozpraval, ze v poslednej dobe uz SDKU a ostatnych nepocut ze SAS ma nulovy koalicny potencial. Pokial to vysledky volieb umoznia tak si kludne viem predstavit ze v novej vlade budu tie iste strany co teraz, len sa zbavia matovica a OKS (co istotne aj teba potesi), len skoda ze pri tom padla za obet aj Radicova. Ona bola podla mna najlepsi premier co sme tu doteraz mali...


----------



## jamlc1m

okrem toho by som sdku doprial aby sas malo viac percent ako oni. dzurinda sa uz musi zobudit a ODIST... neberiem mu ziadny z jeho uspechov a myslim ze mu tato krajina vdaci za vela ale preboha ved by si uz mohol uvedomit ze tu stranu taha dolu...
jedinu nevyhodu ktoru by takato alternativa priniesla by bolo ze by asi sulik chcel byt premier... a to uz si teda fakt neviem predstavit...


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Tie strany existovali a boli vo vlade roky, prakticky neobmedzene. *Co ti dava istotu, ze ak by SaS bola velkostou svojho vplyvu v podobnej pozicii ako SDKU alebo Smer, nespravala by sa rovnako alebo horsie?* A argumentovat tym ze "odisli od koryta" je v situacii, ked zaroven vedeli ze tym sposobia predcasne volby, vyslovene smiesne.


Nic ,ale nechapem ako mozes s takym rezignovanym postojom vobec teda niekoho volit.Ty teda chodis volit s pocitom ze davas hlas zlodejom a mafianom.Ja takto volit ist nechcem.Ja dam hlas niekomu kto to este nespravil,a ak to spravi,nabuduce moj hlas nedostane.Ale moj pocit po odvoleni bude dobry a nadejny.Ty sa uchylis k stereotypu kradezi a podvodov.Vidim ze si pekne vychovali volicov slovenski politici.Toto je presne to co Fico potrebuje.Ludi zmyslajucich ako ty.A preto sa aj pasuje do pozicie najvernejsieho EU zastancu na Slovensku,zachrancu!!! Pritom ten kader sa nestitil privziat do vlady ludi kvoli ktorym o nas EU ani nezakopla pred 10 rokmi. Jaj ,vlastne sme aspon mali *silnu a stabilnu vladu*. :applause:
Teraz je problem vladnut s niekym kto demokraticky odmietol nieco,comu neveril. To je cisty nonsens co tu citam.Neveril by som este pred pol rokom tomu ze taketo nazory budu mat ludia ako ty Strummer. hno:

Keby aspon byvala pravica sklopila oci usi a nespinila na byvaleho kolegu vo vlade,tak by to bolo aspon korektne a cestne.Ale ta okamzita antiSaS kampan bola cista kupa Ficovych sympatii.


----------



## kaxno

wuane said:


> S tymito ludmi ty chces robit zodpovednu proeuropsku politiku?Ved to je ovela do buducna antieuropskejsie ako Sulikove odmietnutie eurovalu.


Wuane, to co vravi Strummer a co si myslim aj ja, ze Sulik jednu vec strasne pobabral. Kedze je sikovny clovek a evidentne mu to pali, tak si mohol zratat 5 + 5 a uvedomit si nasledovne:

- euroval by presiel tak ci tak

- keby zahlasuje za, tak tresne poriadne poleno pod nohy Dzurindovi a Ficovi, ktori ci uz boli alebo neboli dohodnuti by nedosiahli svoj ciel. Dzurindovci by sa nezbavili Radicovej, ktora by si mohla upevnit poziciu v strane, Fico by vyzeral ako kreten, kedze by Euroval nepodporil. 

- tym ze potopil vladu, odcerpal si cast koalicneho potencialu (aspon pro forma)a dostal Fica na kona, odsunul sa do opozicie. A sorry, ale mne je principialna strana v opozicii na dve veci, ked len samotne PPP nam dlh zvysia o dost viac ako je nasa spoluucast na nejakom eurovale. Samozrejme, nie priamo, to je prave to "krasne" na PPP. Je to len forma kreativneho uctovnictva, ako dlh preniest niekam inam (a este sa pri tom aj brutalne nabalit). 

Ked sa ja odosobnim od Eurovalu a zameriam sa egoisticky na vnutropoliticku scenu, tak si moze svoju principialnost schovat za klobuk, nakolko nam prinavratil Fica. Politika nie je len o principoch, je aj o vyssich hodnotach, kompromisoch a konsenze. Nema to byt diktat vacsiny, ale vzdy zavisi aj od toho, co je vlastne "v stavke". A tu bol v stavke navrat Fica a spolocne vladnutie J&T a Penty :/

EDIT: Btw, Sulik tiez nie je take neviniatko. Staci sa kuknut na tych ludi co ma vstrane. Oportunista Chren, ktory bral take "konzultacne" provizie ze to az pekne nie je, Mihal, ktory je minister prace, ale predtym mal firmu, ktora radila jak "odrbavat stat", alebo aj samotny Sulik, ktory ma na rovasi velmi vyhodne predaje pozemkov, ked bol este na stolicke v OLO. Zase z neho nerob svetuskara, vybudoval uspesnu firmu, ale cela SAS nie je taka cista.


----------



## Strummer

Kazdy politik je potencialny zlodej a mafian, rozdiel je len v tom co skutocne zrealizuje. Preto som v poslednych volbach namiesto SDKU volil Bugara, lebo si myslim ze to je jeden z mala realtivne slusnych ludi v slovenskej politike.

A co sa tyka SaS, tak staci sa pozriet k susedom na stranu Veci Verejne, ktora je jej takmer presnym ekvivalentom, a na isteho pana Vita Bartu. Ludia co to sleduju vedia o com hovorim. Nemam dovod sa domnievat ze SaS je ina.


----------



## wuane

kaxno said:


> Wuane, to co vravi Strummer a co si myslim aj ja, ze Sulik jednu vec strasne pobabral. Kedze je sikovny clovek a evidentne mu to pali, tak si mohol zratat 5 + 5 a uvedomit si nasledovne:
> 
> - euroval by presiel tak ci tak
> 
> - keby zahlasuje za, tak tresne poriadne poleno pod nohy Dzurindovi a Ficovi, ktori ci uz boli alebo neboli dohodnuti by nedosiahli svoj ciel. Dzurindovci by sa nezbavili Radicovej, ktora by si mohla upevnit poziciu v strane, Fico by vyzeral ako kreten, kedze by Euroval nepodporil.
> 
> - tym ze potopil vladu, odcerpal si cast koalicneho potencialu (aspon pro forma)a dostal Fica na kona, odsunul sa do opozicie. A sorry, ale mne je principialna strana v opozicii na dve veci, ked len samotne PPP nam dlh zvysia o dost viac ako je nasa spoluucast na nejakom eurovale. Samozrejme, nie priamo, to je prave to "krasne" na PPP. Je to len forma kreativneho uctovnictva, ako dlh preniest niekam inam (a este sa pri tom aj brutalne nabalit).
> 
> Ked sa ja odosobnim od Eurovalu a zameriam sa egoisticky na vnutropoliticku scenu, tak si moze svoju principialnost schovat za klobuk, nakolko nam prinavratil Fica. Politika nie je len o principoch, je aj o vyssich hodnotach, kompromisoch a konsenze. Nema to byt diktat vacsiny, ale vzdy zavisi aj od toho, co je vlastne "v stavke". A tu bol v stavke navrat Fica a spolocne vladnutie J&T a Penty :/


toto su pre mna zanedbatelne veci v porovnani s tym ze rok ohlasuju nepodporu eurovalu ,vedeli o tom partneri,a hlavne volici.SaS by sa totalne potopila a dalsie volby by sa do parlamentu nedostala.Cize pre teba je nanic principialna strana v opozicii,a pre mna je na nic mimo parlamentu.

Miklos s Mikim sa biju do prs aki su skuseni harcovnici v politike,tak mali najst riesenie,ale to oni nemohli,pretoze im pad vlady vyhovoval.Oni v skutocnosti polozili vladu.Kludne mohli vymenit nejake poziadavy SaS za hlasovanie.SaS bola v takej pozicii ze by jej hrozilo vypadnutie.Ak by ale vybojovali nejaku zasadnu vec zo svojho programu,tak by sa dokazali pred volicmi obhajit vymenou a koalicia mohla pokracovat dalej.Toto sa ale nesmelo stat.

edit: To su vsetko len omrvinky a v podstate vsetko legalne veci.Ci aj moralne,to uz je otazka ich svedomia.


Strummer said:


> Kazdy politik je potencialny zlodej a mafian, rozdiel je len v tom co skutocne zrealizuje. Preto som v poslednych volbach namiesto SDKU volil Bugara, lebo si myslim ze to je jeden z mala realtivne slusnych ludi v slovenskej politike.
> 
> A co sa tyka SaS, tak staci sa pozriet k susedom na stranu Veci Verejne, ktora je jej takmer presnym ekvivalentom, a na isteho pana Vita Bartu. Ludia co to sleduju vedia o com hovorim. Nemam dovod sa domnievat ze SaS je ina.


Ano viem o com su Veci verejne.Ale aj tak nechapem ako to mozes prirovnavat.Su to proste nechutne predsudky co tu predvadzas.
Ja som dokonca aj pri SDKU bol ochotny akceptovat nesystemove preslapy,ak sa nasla nejaka cierna ovca a spravi nejaku blbost.Nikomu sa neda 100% verit.Lenze ty vravis ze v SaS ma u seba obdobu Bartu,tak su pre teba neprijatelni(co je v sucastnosti cista konstrukcia nezakladajuca sa na pravde).Zatial co systemovi podvodnici ti nevadia.

Ale chcel som povedat hlavne to:Ja ta nenutim volit SaS.Vol koho chces.Ja pojdem od urny s dobrym pocitom,mozno trochu naivnym,ale na Slovensku si velmi nenavyberas.

BTWodme sa ale bavit v realnej rovine.O chybach toho ktoreho politika vieme vsetci a piseme tu 100x opakovane veci.Ja by som rad videl konkretne vyjadrenia,co realne po volbach ocakavate.Ake koalicie tolerujete atd. Ja by som bol tiez najradsej za pokracovanie doterajsej koalicie,ale to sa asi nestane.SaS pojdem volit s vidinou dobrej opozicie proti Ficovi,pretoze Sulik na to ma hubu ako sa hovori.Navyse,moja volba nebude branit vzniku znova doterajsej koalicie.


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> Lenze ty vravis ze v SaS ma u seba obdobu Bartu,tak su pre teba neprijatelni


Nejde o Bartu konkretne, ide o model strany, ktory sme tu uz parkrat mali, vieme s akymi vysledkami (SOP, ANO). Okrem toho, ja som si precital zivotopisy poslancov SaS, a na tieto, ako im hovorim "zvazacke typy" mam celkom dobry odhad. Ak si niekto mysli, ze ludom ako Poliacik, Fort a dalsi, ide o nieco ine nez vlastny prospech, tak je strasne naivny. Apropo Fort, ked uz sme v threade realitna bublina, staci si spomenut na jeho ucast na diskusiach sme.sk na temu reality (pod nickom "auto"), kde sa predviedol dostatocne. Mihal, Miskov a dalsi ludia, co by najradsej rozpustili stat a presadzuju libertarianske modely, s ktorymi by sa im v civilizovanych krajinach vysmiali, ani nehovorim. Akokolvek je mi Fico odporny, unho aspon viem na com som. Ked sa pozriem na uderku SaS, tak len tusim, co by mohli povystrajat, ak by dostali do ruk neobmedzenu moc.


----------



## wuane

http://www.sme.sk/diskusie/1917713/1/Gasparovic-uz-nevidi-dovod-na-prijatie-Centesa.html

...normalne mi to chodi pod ruky tie Ficoviny. :nuts: tak toto je zas gol co predviedol ujo.


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Nejde o Bartu konkretne, ide o model strany, ktory sme tu uz parkrat mali, vieme s akymi vysledkami (SOP, ANO). Okrem toho, ja som si precital zivotopisy poslancov SaS, a na tieto, ako im hovorim "zvazacke typy" mam celkom dobry odhad. Ak si niekto mysli, ze ludom ako Poliacik, Fort a dalsi, ide o nieco ine nez vlastny prospech, tak je strasne naivny. Apropo Fort, ked uz sme v threade realitna bublina, staci si spomenut na jeho ucast na diskusiach sme.sk na temu reality (pod nickom "auto"), kde sa predviedol dostatocne. Mihal, Miskov a dalsi ludia, co by najradsej rozpustili stat a presadzuju libertarianske modely, s ktorymi by sa im v civilizovanych krajinach vysmiali, ani nehovorim. Akokolvek je mi Fico odporny, unho aspon viem na com som. Ked sa pozriem na uderku SaS, tak len tusim, co by mohli povystrajat, ak by dostali do ruk neobmedzenu moc.


Si starsi,chapem ze si opatrnejsi,u mna sa da ratat s nejakou neskusenostou na ludi atd.Ja ale nemozem akceptovat hypoteticke moznosti.SaS je malda strana,mozno keby boli uz 10 rokov v parlamente tak maju na rovasi to iste jak SDKU pripadne horsie.To potom ale nemozeme davat sancu nikomu novemu,a bude to tu bublat ten kompost este peknych par rokov,kym sa vyprofiluje niekto idealny.Ja si myslim ze politiku treba skulturnovat postupne,lebo inac sa to asi ani neda.A pri vsetkych sympatiach ,neverim tomu ze SaS bude mat cez 20%,a ty si myslis ze mozno ani 10%.Nechapem potom tvoje apokalypticke poznamky o neobmedzenej moci atd. Neobmedzena moc este nikomu neprospela,to by nebol problem len ludi z SaS.Dost blizko neobmedzenej moci sa ale blizi KSSmer,a tam narozdiel od SaS sa uz aj ukazalo,ako vie narabat aj so 40% z volieb,nie to este so 60%.Toto si uvedom prosim ta a nestras tu nejakou neobmedzenou sci-fi mocou v podobe SaS.


----------



## jamlc1m

wuane said:


> To potom ale nemozeme davat sancu nikomu novemu,a bude to tu bublat ten kompost este peknych par rokov,kym sa vyprofiluje niekto idealny.


Mozme, ale preboha nie v podobe novej strany... mna to uz nebavi ze kazde volby sa dostane do parlamentu nova strana. Preco to nemoze fungovat ako v civilizovanych krajinach? 

Ved len ked si zoberies to velakrat spominane Nemecko. Kohl bol kancelarom 16!!! rokov (v Nemecku ho neskor volali "večný kancelár". Ale ked vyhral Schroder a SPD tak odisiel z postu predsedu strany a dal priestor novej tvari (Merkelovej). Schroder detto. Ked prehrali volby, aj ked o "prehre" sa v porovnani s tym co predvadza pravica na Slovensku neda hovorit, kedze mali len o par percent menej ako CDU. Samozrejme ze ho odchod nebolel lebo isiel niekam kde si financne urcite nepohorsil.


----------



## Kachle

^^Mne nové strany nevadia, skôr to beriem ako plus slovenského systému. Ak chceš voliť staré strany, nech sa páči. Ale čo je zlé na tom, keď niekto nájde nových ľudí, ktorí mu vyhovujú viac. Lepšie ako, už poriadne trápne, striedanie dvoch strán v USA, kde aj tak existuje fragmentácia, len je ešte menej prehľadná. Navyše, Slovensko má strany len čosi vyše 20 rokov, a len teraz dorastá generácia, ktorá nikdy nežila v komunistickej diktatúre. 
Problémom je skôr, že strany majú málo ideológie, skutočného tmelu v sebe. Teraz ide najčastejšie o nejaké účelové skupiny alebo o vodcovský princíp. Aká je vlastne dlhodobá línia SDKÚ, nejaká hodnota, ktorú reprezentujú? KDH sa tvária ako konzervatívci, ochrancovia kresťanských hodnôt a pritom ide o skorumpovanú stranu, ktorá sa neštíti zneužívať katolícku cirkev, SNS - okrem protimaďarstva ich spája už iba kradnutie, SMK: etnická strana, Smer: vodca + finančné záujmy atď.
Rozlišovanie na lavicu a pravicu je dnes reálne nemožné, všetko je šedá hmota s jemnými odtieňmi. Ale podľa mňa strany by mali mať profil, mali by sa dať rozoznať aj hodnoty. Lenže dnes je ľavica a pravica delenie umelé, sú to len nálepky médií. Radičová bola pravičiarka? Asi ťažko. SNS je pravicová? Čím? Ničím! Kam patrí Most? HZDS bola aká strana? Takže nie, že je čas prestať deliť strany na pravicu a ľavicu, práve naopak: je čas začať strany pomenovávať pravými menami.

BTW Zákon o dlhovej brzde, kde je najvyššia sankcia automatické hlasovanie o dôvere vlády? To je vtip? Strašná fraška.


----------



## Strummer

Kachle said:


> len teraz dorastá generácia, ktorá nikdy nežila v komunistickej diktatúre.


obcas mam pocit ze toto je skor negativum nez pozitivum, ked vidim tu naivitu a manipulovatelnost tejto generacie.


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer, si priaznivcom polo diktatorskych, osvietenych či podobných spoločenských režimov. Uvedomuješ si, že v takej krajine by si skončil niekde na šibenici?  alebo ja kedže mame rozdielne názory


----------



## Strummer

Monarchia ani osvietenecky absolutizmus nemusi by extremisticky. Vid Singapur, vsetko je len otazkou nastavenia systemu.


----------



## [SK]peter

Singapúre nieje korupcie, ale ako ju ovplyvnuje system?


----------



## Strummer

Singapur, z politickeho hladiska, je diktaturou jednej strany, ktora odmieta zapadne principy liberalnej demokracie. Pritom je ale ich politicka diktatura spojena s ekonomickou slobodou. Cize je to dokaz toho, ze tieto dve veci nemusia byt vobec na sebe zavisle, ako sa nam to snazia nasi politici nahovorit (teda ze kapitalizmus a demokracia nemusia nutne byt "spojene nadoby").


----------



## [SK]peter

a nieje to len tym že singapúr je taký prťavý? predsa len mále slovensko je 100x vačšia ako singapúr. jedno mesto sa ľahšie ovláda než celá krajina


----------



## Wizzard

[SK]peter said:


> a nieje to len tym že singapúr je taký prťavý? predsa len mále slovensko je 100x vačšia ako singapúr. jedno mesto sa ľahšie ovláda než celá krajina


Žije tam ale tiež 5 miliónov obyvateľov


----------



## kidos

wuane said:


> Strummer:S tou stabilnou koaliciou si zabil  kde som tieto zvasty uz len pocul ...nechapem ako moze niekto na jednej strane vidiet problem vo fungovani SaS s pravicou lebo EU lebo Euroval,a na druhej strane si vie predstavit ze taka Lucia Zitnanska bude v jednej vlade s ochrancami Harabina. Pre mna je toto ovela vacsi spor ako sprosty euroval.
> 
> akurat uznavam ze lavica a pravica uz u nas nebude hrat dlho rolu.Bude to socializmus verzus zodpovednost.


Ujo zloduch Harabin, ľudia okolo neho a celý (ne)právny systém je najväčší momentálny aj dlhodobý problém Slovenska. Kým sa to nezlepší a zo Slovenska sa rýchlo nestane právny štát, nič sa nezmení. To samozrejme nejde s ľuďmi ako Harabin.
Prečo si politici robia z politiky vlastnú živnosť namiesto služby občanom a spoločnosti? Prečo ešte nik za to nesedí? 
Jednoducho preto, že vedia, že sa im nič nemôže stať.

Netreba riešiť, žiadne ekonomické problémy a iné ble, bla, bla vymyslené kraviny. 
S príchodom právneho štátu, kde sa bude môcť každý dovolať spravodlivosti a to za krátku dobu, sa šmahom ruky vyriešia aj problémy v ekonomike, s korupciou.
Jednoducho, ľudia budú zobpovední za svoje činy, lebo budú za ne môcť byť aj potrestaní (a to veľmi rýchlo)

Kto to dokáže? Alebo aspoň chce dokázať?


----------



## Strummer

Harabin osobne moze za to ze Slovensko nie je pravny stat? To asi tazko. Bohuzial si za to mozu sami Slovaci, a narod nevymenis. To su vsetko veci ktore idu ovela hlbsie nez nejaky nepodstatny Harabin, pocinajuc tym, z akych kruhov sa obsadzuje policia a z akych mafia (tych istych) a konciac rodinkarstvom, ktore je uplne vsade, takze nie je dovod, preco by nemalo byt napriklad v sudnictve. Proste sa to tu zhumplovalo a neexistuje sposob ako to zmenit (a v takej CR je to len o malo lepsie). Kedysi som si myslel ze pomoze vymena generacii, ale teraz uz neverim ani tomu, kedze rodicia svoje deti vychovavaju na svoj obraz.


----------



## [SK]peter

Wizzard said:


> Žije tam ale tiež 5 miliónov obyvateľov


na rozlohe 20km x 20km. myslím, že dosť špecifické mesto. ťažko aplikovať na normalne štáty


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Kidos, suhlasim sice s tebou, co sa tyka Harabina a korupcie,
> ale je to prave progresivna dan, ktora obmedzi prijmy a z zrovnopravni spolocnost - a ktora tak zalozi zaklad na riesenie ostatnych problemov.


milanko, ale na slovensku je progresína daň, len je marketingovo zabalená pod rôzne názvy.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Pri nižších príjmoch áno ale keď sa do toho zarátajú aj odvody a ich strop, tak pri extrémne vysokých príjmoch už je zaťaženie degresívne, čo sa mi vôbec nezdá správne.

Percento zo superhrubej mzdy, ktoré zamestnanec dostane v čistom:


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Vezmi si ten svoj pesimizmus a negativny pohlad na svet a vopchaj si ho do svojho vlastneho zadku.
> 
> Tak aspon prestanes branit ludom, ktori to zmenit skutocne chcu, v ich dalsom vyvoji.


s tvojim pristupom k ludom (vyplyvajucim pravdepodobne z toho, ze nemas vo svojom okoli okrem obchodnych ziadne normalne socialne vztahy) mozes o nejakom "zmeneni sveta" tak akurat snivat.


----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> Harabin osobne moze za to ze Slovensko nie je pravny stat? To asi tazko. Bohuzial si za to mozu sami Slovaci, a narod nevymenis. To su vsetko veci ktore idu ovela hlbsie nez nejaky nepodstatny Harabin, pocinajuc tym, z akych kruhov sa obsadzuje policia a z akych mafia (tych istych) a konciac rodinkarstvom, ktore je uplne vsade, takze nie je dovod, preco by nemalo byt napriklad v sudnictve. Proste sa to tu zhumplovalo a neexistuje sposob ako to zmenit (a v takej CR je to len o malo lepsie). Kedysi som si myslel ze pomoze vymena generacii, ale teraz uz neverim ani tomu, kedze rodicia svoje deti vychovavaju na svoj obraz.


Určite za to harabin osobne nemôže, ale vôbec to, že tam je, je výsmech celému štátu a dúfam, že to už bude nadobro posledný mečiarovský mafiánsky chuj v tomto štáte. 
Však si ujko mečiar musel poistiť dôchodok a dôchodky svojich verných. Lenže ako mu to mohlo prejsť? Ako kto a za čo mu pomohol dosadiť kriminálnika a mafiána na takýto post? Prečo a hlavne za čo sa ficko s kaliňáčikom len prizerali?

Generácia sa stále nezmenila a ten spôsob ako to zmeniť existuje, stačí trochu odvahy.

Toto sú skutočné problémy, ktoré Slovensko má, od ktorých sa tie ostatné len odvíjajú.
Takže všetko lepšie ako títo chuji.
Takže aj Sas lepšie.


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Kidos, suhlasim sice s tebou, co sa tyka Harabina a korupcie,
> ale je to prave progresivna dan, ktora obmedzi prijmy a z zrovnopravni spolocnost - a ktora tak zalozi zaklad na riesenie ostatnych problemov.


Ideš na to opačne Milan.

Si myslíš že nejaká daň tu nastolí rovnoprávnosť?
Možno finančnú, ale nie právnu.

Keď nastolíš právnu rovnoprávnosť, finančná sa z nej odvinie automaticky.

Ale máš pravdu, spraviť progresívnu daň je jednoduchšie a pohodlnejšie (a nerieši podstatu problému), ale nie na Slovensku, kde stále vládnu ľudia z kruhov z mečiarizmu a tí to nedovolia, lebo musia hrabať.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Proste sa to tu zhumplovalo a neexistuje sposob ako to zmenit (a v takej CR je to len o malo lepsie). Kedysi som si myslel ze pomoze vymena generacii, ale teraz uz neverim ani tomu, kedze rodicia svoje deti vychovavaju na svoj obraz.


Pomalsie, ako si zelame, ale veci sa zlepsuju a aj vdaka generacnej vymene.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Pomalsie, ako si zelame, ale veci sa zlepsuju a aj vdaka generacnej vymene.


Ja som to takto videl od roku 1998 do asi roku 2005, s vrcholom v 2004 ked sme vstupili do EU. Vtedy tu bola uplne ina atmosfera nez dnes. Potom sa to zacalo pomaly vsetko otacat nejakym divnym smerom, moja teoria je ze "vdaka" hypotekam. Co som tak pozoroval v zamestnaniach, tak mladi ludia zacali mat problem s tym, hovorit co si skutocne myslia a zacali mat strach. A to sa zacalo premietat do stavu celej spolocnosti. Dnes sme na tom tak, ze sice maju politicku slobodu, ale je to prakticky na nic, lebo zamestnavatel spolu s bankou ich drzia skratka, ovela viac nez by mohla nejaka politicka strana. A z toho vznika potlacana frustracia, ktora sa nasledne prejavi napriklad ako teraz tym cirkusom okolo SaS a Sulika.


----------



## Aan

[SK]peter said:


> milanko, ale na slovensku je progresína daň, len je marketingovo zabalená pod rôzne názvy.


uff, to som rad ze som v komunistickej Cine kde platim realne 2.5% dan z hrubeho prijmu (cca 900EUR) a nie na kapitalistickom pravicovom Slovensku


----------



## Sukino

Aan said:


> uff, to som rad ze som v komunistickej Cine kde platim realne 2.5% dan z hrubeho prijmu (cca 900EUR) a nie na kapitalistickom pravicovom Slovensku


Ale ak by si potreboval pomoc od statu, ci uz financnu, alebo pravnu, rad by si utekal do EU s vysokymi danami.


----------



## Aan

nie, nie som male decko co potrebuje statnu komoussku opatrovatelku, vyhovuje mi terajsia situacia situacia prakticky s nulovymi komunistickymi danami v Cine a vsetko na moje triko, kedze na slovensku to mam dokopy to iste s tym rozdielom ze za tu biednu pomoc navyse treba este platit pekne palky, na Slovensku som bol vzdy len cisty platca a od statu dostal hovno, len co som prispieval na nezamestnanych a inu luzu a ked som chcel cerpat svoje odvedenie poistne v nezamestnanosti tak som nemohol kvoli uzasnym SK podmienkam, lebo ak ste odpracovali z posl. 36 mesiacov povedzme len 23mes tak nemate narok na nic ale ked uz 24mes tak narok na vsetko, fakt uzasny system, vysledok je ten ze ludia len cvakaju a cvakaju a nemaju sancu dostat svoje peniaze spat lebo su povinne solidarni


----------



## Aan

jamlc1m said:


> ^^ prepac, ale musim ta vyviest z omylu (yes I can)
> 
> to co hovoris je totiz absolutna blbost. ja osobne som znacnu cast svojho detstva prezil v nemecku a bol to cas, ktory vo mne zanechal mnohe, napriklad aj preto, ze som osobne zazil pad muru a vlastnymi rukami (a kladivom) som si z neho odburaval kusky na pamiatku (mam ich dodnes v skrini). A samozrejme som sa tam aj naucil jazyk.
> Kedze som bol dieta a cas som travil predovsetkym so svojimi nemeckymi kamaratmi rovesnikmi, zaslo to az tak daleko, ze som slovencinu ciastocne zabudol a musel sa ju po navrate na slovensko znovu doucat.
> 
> Podobne som neskor uz pocas svojej profesnej kariery pracoval v anglicky hovoriacom prostredi kde som istu dobu komunikoval prakticky tiez len po anglicky. mozno to nebolo priamo na tvari miesta, no podobne ako som kedysi v nemecku, (a dlhe roky potom) rozmyslal po nemecky, som tu zacal rozmyslat po anglicky.
> 
> Dovolim si teda tvrdit, ze viem nie len jeden, ale dva cudzie jazyky lepsie ako ty (a sudiac podla tvojej gramatiky, aj ten nas rodny) a mozem ti garantovat, ze mne sa teda ziadny gombik v hlave neprepina. a ak sa tebe v hlave prepina gombik tak to vysvetluje niektore nazory ktore tu obcas prezentujes... a asi aj to AKO ich prezentujes.
> 
> Mimo ineho... k tom anglickym kladnym odpovediam: Pocas spominanej doby spoluprace s anglickymi native speakers som viedol projekt, kde mojimi dodavatelmi boli AJ anglani/iri. V jednej takej uprimnejsej a otvorenejsej debate s jednym z nich sa mi priznal, ze ked oni povedia "we'll look into that" tak to znamena presny opak. A ja ti teda ako clovek ktory sa naozaj potrebuje a zaroven chce spolahnut na slovo toho druheho mozem povedat, ze ovela viac si cenim uprimne "nie" ako neuprimne "ano".
> 
> PS. povedal som si, ze uz na teba ako jednoznacneho trolla reagovat nebudem, ale toto je reakcia mierena skor na ostatnych diskutujucich nech sa tu nahodou nenechaju tvojimi vyplodmi obalamutit.


sice mi unika suvis s nazvom tejto diskusie, ale len strucne:
1. zaq ma pravdu ze Slovaci a celkovo stredoeuropania (poznaceni komunizmom?) maju mentalitu, kedy hladaju vyhovorky v kuse len preco sa nieco neda spravit, preco nemozu dat vypoved a splnit si svoj sen, preco ti nemoze spravit to ci ono, zatial co inde sa da vsetko a ludia pre to spravia maximum

2. na druhu stranu si nemyslim ze by to bolo vplyvom jazyka ktory by formoval ludi, ale opacne ludia formuju jazyk

3. cudzincom sa zvacsa prisposobovat nemusim resp. je to individualne u kazdeho, to co by na Slovensku bolo vtipne moze byt pri niekom z inej krajiny brane ako urazka ked si potrpia na politicku korektnost, ale nemyslim ze by som sa musel specialne prisposobovat zmyslanim Slovakom popri inych zapadnych narodoch, rozmyslam stale rovnako, prisposobujem sa nanajvys zo slusnosti tak ze napriklad s Turkami asi nebudem zrovna rozoberat armensku genocidu, s Nemcami budem viest diskusiu o inom ako koncentrakoch a pod. (aj ked konkretne u Cinanov sa im snazim otvorit oci a bavit sa o to viac o citlivych veciach, kedze tu to je stale sucasnost narozdiel od Turecka ci Nemecka, kde je to uz minulost)

4. niekedy je lepsia uprimna komunikacia, niekedy padne dobre cloveku za dobre pokrytecka zapadna/americka, kedy uz zakladna anglicka otazka pri pozdrave "hi, how are you" nie je vobec otazkou na ktoru by niekto chcel pocut uprimnu odpoved

tieto rozdiely su pomerne zjavne pri porovnani Europy a Azie, dokonca aj v ramci Azie staci precestovat par hodin a clovek je v inom svete - v Thajsku sa na teba bude kazdy usmievat a okradat ta, popritom sa tvarit sa ako tvoj najlepsi priatel, zatial co vo Vietname sa stretnes s kyslymi uprimnymi stredoeuropskymi tvarami ktore ale aspon neznizuju tvoju ostrazitost a ti ludia nejako necitia zvacsa potrebu strkat sa niekomu (cudzincom) do zadku a hrat sa na nieco (poznaceni 1000 rokmi bojovania, kedy maju konecne kratku pauzu v mieri zase)

Cina sama je kapitola sama o sebe a v Cine musis naozaj PREPNUT gombik v hlave, kedze ak by si bral komunikaciu zapadnym stylom a nezmenil zmyslanie tak daleko nepochodis, pre Cinanov je uplne prirodzene klamanie a velmi ohybne formulacie (odkyvu a odsuhlasia ti vsetko ale to neznamena ze to aj naozaj urobia) v kombinacii so strachom zo straty tvare (radsej nez povedat "neviem" ta poslu zlym smerom pri otazke na smer, takze treba vzdy kontrolovat 2-3 nezavisle zdroje info), nieco ako "slovo robi chlapa" tu nepoznaju, pre blizsie pochopenie odporucam rozcestnik tychto zopar clankov a precitat si aky je rozdiel trebars medzi europskym politicky korektnym vyjadrovanim "we'll look into that" a vyslovenym cinskym klamanim (z nasho pohladu)
http://chinahopelive.net/2011/11/09/lying-lying-and-mainland-china
obzvlast by som vypichol tieto dva:
http://thelinguafranca.wordpress.com/2008/03/25/do-the-chinese-lie-that-depends/
http://chinahopelive.net/2008/03/17/to-lie-or-not-to-lie

btw. napriklad aj ironia je v podstate neznamy pojem v Cine a cinske kolegyne maju problem odlisit ked myslime nieco vazne a ironicky, kedze sa toto prakticky vobec nepouziva v cinstine (narozdiel od klamania), kto pzoera The Big Bang Theory tak Cinania maju asi podobnu schopnost pochopenia ironie/sarkazmu ako Sheldon prip. este nizsiu

kto ma viac casu a nahodou by mal sialeny napad robit biznis s Cinanmi odporucam tuto mimoriadne zaujimavu knihu o tom ako vyzera dohadovanie kontraktu, kvalita kontroly a pohlad na cinske zmyslanie pri vyrobe vyrobkov (kto sa nechce bat nakupovat v obchode nech to necita) - Poorly Made In China
http://www.multiupload.com/ZNCRLGCCMJ

mala ukazka z knihy:


> With microbiology on my mind, I spotted one of the workers making his way across the factory floor. He was carrying plastic bottles—six of them, three on each hand—by placing a finger into each empty bottle.
> I explained to Sister how this could be a problem. She told me that she understood and would address the situation.
> “I will tell the workers not to put their fingers in the bottles when you are at the factory,” she said.


----------



## Strummer

to je zaujimave o tych cinanoch... ja som to kedysi ked som chvilu robil s indami a cinanmi oznacil tak, ze sa mi to pripada tak ze indiani su "neskodne neschopni" a cinania "zakerne neschopni" tak vidim ze to zhruba sedi :lol: ze ind tiez povie ze nieco urobi, aj ked to nevie, ale z jeho strany je to skor taka uprimna snaha pomoct, zatial co cinan vyslovene ojebava a snazi sa uhrat vsetko v svoj prospech.


----------



## [SK]peter

*Owning Continues to Become More Affordable Relative to Renting, but Several Obstacles Prevent Many From Biting*

Viac sa vyplatí hypotéka ako prenájom. Aspoň v US.

http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052970203764804577060502694077494-lMyQjAxMTAxMDIwODEyNDgyWj.html?mod=wsj_share_email_bot


----------



## Kachle

Dnes som narazil na zaujímavý, smutný článok z Číny.
China's Good Samaritans count the cost of their altruism Ľudia, ktorí pomohli iným, sú tými ľudmi (, ktorým pomohli,) žalovaní. Súvisí to s vysokými nákladmi na zdravotnú starostlivosť, ale aj absurdnosť rozhodovania súdov ("In one notorious case, a court ordered a Nanjing man to pay more than 45,000 yuan (£4,400) to an old lady whom he had taken to hospital. The judge argued it was common sense that he would not have gone to such trouble unless he had caused her fall.") 
A aký to má dôsledok: Chinese city poised to introduce country's first Good Samaritan rules: Dvojročné dieťa najprv zrazí dodávka, potom dlho ľudia, čo chodia naokolo, zranené dieťa ignorujú, a nakoniec ho prejde ešte ďalšie vozidlo, a až potom mu pomôže jedna žena.

O Číňanoch som čítal, že v reči používajú strašne veľa prísloví, citátov (napr. Konfucia), metafor, idiomov atď. a preto je ťažké porozumieť, čo vlastne chcú povedať (, ak teda nechcú vyslovene klamať).


----------



## Aan

ten pripad sa stal pred rokmi a nijako neospravedlnuje ich dementne ignorantske spravanie, ked sa nan vyhovaraju, kedze taketo nieco sa stalo ojedinele a vacsine ludi ktori niekomu pomohli sa nic nestalo. znamy bol tiez pripad starsieho chlapika co sa posmykol na schodoch z autobusu a vsetci vystupujuci ho prekracovali az kym nezacal kricat ze spadol sam, ked sa mu pobrali pomahat. v cine je vsak tolko prikladov neludskej ignorancie bez pomoci, ze vyhovaranie sa na jeden sudny pripad je trapne, ked sa aj v kope inych pripadov spravaju ako necivilizovane zvierata a ziadne vyhovaranie na nejake tradicie ci velkost krajiny to neospravedlni, moze mozno ciastocne vysvetlit ale nijako taku necivilizovanost neospravedlnuje. naozaj kazdy kto zije v cine dlhodobejsie nech je akokolvek nadseny a fascinovany ich kulturou dospeje skor ci neskor k tomu ze su to zvacsa nizsie formy zivota

len co ma napadlo z poslednej doby - zena ktora chcela spachat samovrazdu utopenim zachrani cudzinka zatial co dav cinanov si ju topiacu nataca na mobily. zenu ktoru na letisku doboda jej syn zachranuje cudzinec zatial co cinania sa prizeraju. zenu ktora skoci z nadjazdu na cestu spchat samovrazdu auta niekolko minut leziacu na ceste obchadzaju a nanajvys spomalia aby sa pozreli ale nikoho nenapadne zastat pred nou aby ju nikto este neprevalcoval a takych pripadov je milion. a ak v silnom dazdi na ulici postihnutemu plaziacemu bezdakovi drzi nad hlavou dazdnik nejaka baba, tak sa to siri po internete ako totalne hrdinsky a vynimocny cin a ine samozrejme veci z europy su tu oslavovane.

v Cine napriklad nemaju tak ako na Slovensku ziadny zakon ze je trestne nepomoct a zakon o dobrych samaritanoch nie je v podstate ani na Slovensku


----------



## Qwert

Aan said:


> v Cine napriklad nemaju tak ako na Slovensku ziadny zakon ze je trestne nepomoct a zakon o dobrych samaritanoch nie je v podstate ani na Slovensku


Neposkytnutie pomoci

§ 177

(1) Kto osobe, ktorá je v nebezpečenstve smrti alebo javí príznaky ťažkej ujmy na zdraví, neposkytne potrebnú pomoc, hoci tak môže urobiť bez nebezpečenstva pre seba alebo iného, potrestá sa odňatím slobody až na dva roky.

(2) Kto osobe, ktorá je v nebezpečenstve smrti alebo javí príznaky ťažkej ujmy na zdraví, neposkytne potrebnú pomoc, hoci je podľa povahy svojho zamestnania povinný takú pomoc poskytnúť, potrestá sa odňatím slobody na šesť mesiacov až tri roky.

§ 178

Vodič, ktorý po dopravnej nehode, na ktorej mal účasť, neposkytne osobe, ktorá pri nehode utrpela ujmu na zdraví, potrebnú pomoc, hoci tak môže urobiť bez nebezpečenstva pre seba alebo iného, potrestá sa odňatím slobody až na tri roky.

Zdroj: Trestný zákon.


----------



## Phill

back to the topic
Drahé byty? Treba protestovať


> Sme krajinou s najväčším podielom nehnuteľností vlastnených bez hypotéky.





> *A čo možnosť zvyšovania cien nehnuteľností? *
> 
> Jedine v prípade, ak by Európska centrálna banka pristúpila k ešte výraznejšiemu zníženiu úrokových sadzieb. Ak by sa k tomu pridal aj vyšší rast ekonomiky, výsledkom by bol silnejší dopyt.


----------



## KLEPETO

> Sme krajinou s najväčším podielom nehnuteľností vlastnených bez hypotéky.


^^My sme vlastne bohatý národ. 
Peniaze máme utopené v predražených novostavbách, rozpadávajúcich sa panelákoch a niekoľko generačných rodinných domoch na dedinách náročných na energie zväčša obývané len dvomi ľuďmi.


----------



## KLEPETO

Aan said:


> znamy bol tiez pripad starsieho chlapika co sa posmykol na schodoch z autobusu a vsetci vystupujuci ho prekracovali az kym nezacal kricat ze spadol sam, ked sa mu pobrali pomahat.


Toto mi pripomenulo jednú humornú scénku z jednej českej komédie.
Redaktor sa na ulici pýtal ľudí či sa zlepšili medziľudské vzťahy. 
Osloví mikrofónom jedného týpka a ten mu na otázku odpovie zhruba toto:
"Je to lepšie ako to bolo. Napr., keď som vystupoval z autobusu a spadol som zo schodov, tak ľudia po mne šľapali.......a teraz ma aspoň prekročia."


----------



## Aan

Qwert said:


> Neposkytnutie pomoci
> 
> § 177
> 
> (1) Kto osobe, ktorá je v nebezpečenstve smrti alebo javí príznaky ťažkej ujmy na zdraví, neposkytne potrebnú pomoc, hoci tak môže urobiť bez nebezpečenstva pre seba alebo iného, potrestá sa odňatím slobody až na dva roky.
> 
> (2) Kto osobe, ktorá je v nebezpečenstve smrti alebo javí príznaky ťažkej ujmy na zdraví, neposkytne potrebnú pomoc, hoci je podľa povahy svojho zamestnania povinný takú pomoc poskytnúť, potrestá sa odňatím slobody na šesť mesiacov až tri roky.
> 
> § 178
> 
> Vodič, ktorý po dopravnej nehode, na ktorej mal účasť, neposkytne osobe, ktorá pri nehode utrpela ujmu na zdraví, potrebnú pomoc, hoci tak môže urobiť bez nebezpečenstva pre seba alebo iného, potrestá sa odňatím slobody až na tri roky.
> 
> Zdroj: Trestný zákon.


pre pomalsich:


> v Cine napriklad nemaju tak ako na Slovensku ziadny zakon ze je trestne nepomoct a zakon o dobrych samaritanoch nie je v podstate ani na Slovensku


v Cine napriklad nemaju - v krajine mimo Slovensko cosi neexistuje

tak ako na Slovensku - narozdiel od niecoho co existuje na Slovensku

ziadny zakon ze je trestne nepomoct - neexistujuce nariadenie ze musite pomahat

a zakon o dobrych samaritanoch nie je v podstate ani na Slovensku - zakon o tom ze ospravedlni toho kto chce pomoct a nahodou pritom vykona nieco zle neexistuje na Slovensku


----------



## Qwert

Aan said:


> pre pomalsich:
> 
> 
> v Cine napriklad nemaju - v krajine mimo Slovensko cosi neexistuje
> 
> tak ako na Slovensku - narozdiel od niecoho co existuje na Slovensku
> 
> ziadny zakon ze je trestne nepomoct - neexistujuce nariadenie ze musite pomahat
> 
> a zakon o dobrych samaritanoch nie je v podstate ani na Slovensku - zakon o tom ze ospravedlni toho kto chce pomoct a nahodou pritom vykona nieco zle neexistuje na Slovensku


Je mi ľúto, ale vetu: "v Cine napriklad nemaju tak ako na Slovensku..." chápem tak, že v Číne, rovnako ako na Slovensku nemajú. Nehovorím, že by sa to nedalo chápať aj tým druhým spôsobom, ale namiesto "tak ako na Slovensku" by možno bolo lepšie použiť napríklad "narozdiel od Slovenska."

Ale OK, len keď už chceš byť drzý, tak si aspoň niečo zisti, lebo síce žiaden _zákon o dobrých samaritánoch_ u nás nemáme, ale máme príslušné ustanovenia Občianskeho zákonníka a Trestného zákona o nutnej obrane a krajnej núdzi, ktoré hovoria toto (odcitujem to, aby sme sa vyhli nedorozumeniu):



> § 418
> 
> (1) Kto spôsobil škodu, keď odvracal priamo hroziace nebezpečenstvo, ktoré sám nevyvolal, nie je za ňu zodpovedný, okrem ak toto nebezpečenstvo za daných okolností bolo možné odvrátiť inak alebo ak spôsobený následok je zrejme rovnako závažný alebo ešte závažnejší ako ten, ktorý hrozil.
> 
> (2) Takisto nezodpovedá za škodu, kto ju spôsobil v nutnej obrane proti hroziacemu alebo trvajúcemu útoku. O nutnú obranu nejde, ak bola zrejme neprimeraná povahe a nebezpečnosti útoku.


OZ



> § 24
> Krajná núdza
> 
> (1) Čin inak trestný, ktorým niekto odvracia nebezpečenstvo priamo hroziace záujmu chránenému týmto zákonom, nie je trestným činom.
> 
> (2) Nejde o krajnú núdzu, ak bolo možné nebezpečenstvo priamo hroziace záujmu chránenému týmto zákonom za daných okolností odvrátiť inak alebo ak spôsobený následok je zjavne závažnejší ako ten, ktorý hrozil. Rovnako nejde o krajnú núdzu, ak ten, komu nebezpečenstvo priamo hrozilo, bol podľa všeobecne záväzného právneho predpisu povinný ho znášať.
> 
> § 25
> Nutná obrana
> 
> (1) Čin inak trestný, ktorým niekto odvracia priamo hroziaci alebo trvajúci útok na záujem chránený týmto zákonom, nie je trestným činom.
> 
> (2) Nejde o nutnú obranu, ak obrana bola celkom zjavne neprimeraná útoku, najmä k jeho spôsobu, miestu a času, okolnostiam vzťahujúcim sa k osobe útočníka alebo k osobe obrancu.
> 
> (...)


TZ


----------



## Aan

holt dvojite zapory fail, genialita slovenskeho jazyka... lepsie pisat po anglicky aby nedochadzalo k takymto zmatkom v style neviem nic (=viem vsetko)

predpokladam ze narozdiel od totalnej vacsiny slovenskych clenov SSC som musel tento zakon o nutnej obrane a krajnej nudzi vediet recitovat obden na pouceni pred nastupom do straze so zasobnikom plnym ostrych nabojov v samopale a ktory nema nic spolocne s pomahanim niekomu min. u nutnej obrany, u krajnej nudze by sa dalo polemizovat, kedze tam kde sa stretnu dvaja pravnici su vysledkom min. 3 rozdielne nazory



> Good Samaritan laws may be confused with the duty to rescue, as described above. U.S. and Canadian approaches to this issue differ. Under the common law, good Samaritan laws provide a defence against torts arising from the attempted rescue. Such laws do not constitute a duty to rescue, such as exists in some civil law countries,[30] and in the common law under certain circumstances. However, the duty to rescue where it exists may itself imply a shield from liability; for example, under the German law of "Unterlassene Hilfeleistung" (an offense according to provide first aid when necessary), a citizen is obliged to provide first aid when necessary and is immune from prosecution if assistance given in good faith turns out to be harmful.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Samaritan_law

Trestný zákon č. 300/2005 Z. z. § 177 odsek 1


> „Kto osobe, ktorá je v nebezpečenstve smrti alebo javí príznaky ťažkej ujmy na zdraví, neposkytne potrebnú pomoc, hoci tak môže urobiť bez nebezpečenstva pre seba alebo iného, potrestá sa odňatím slobody až na dva roky.


ale slovenske zakony su mi popravde uz dost volne (a najradsej by som sa tam uz nevratil inak ako na dovolenku), reagoval som skor na reci o Cine


----------



## Qwert

To si vážne myslíš, že takýto štýl debaty niekam vedie? Toto by si mi do očí asi nepovedal, že? Týmto príspevkom končím, komplexy si lieč na niekom inom.

Nutná obrana a krajná núdza má spoločné s pomáhaním inému to, že konať v nutnej obrane alebo krajnej núdzi môže nie len ohrozený, ale aj tretia osoba, ktorá pomáha ohrozenému.

Pletieš tu dva právne systémy. Koncept Good Samaritan law je vlastný Common Law, v kontinentálnom systéme máme na jednej strane povinnosť za istých okolností pomôcť (a zodpovednosť za jej porušenie) a na druhej strane máme okolnosti vylučujúce protiprávnosť. Pričom tieto okolnosti sa vzťahujú aj na prípady, kedy konajúca osoba nebola povinná (pod hrozbou trestnoprávnej zodpovednosti) pomôcť, teda idú ďalej než § 177 TZ. Vzťahujú sa samozrejme aj na prípady, kedy ohrozený koná sám.


----------



## drevokocur

zaq- said:


> *
> Poprosim teraz akekolvek otazky k teme a zaroven nazor, ci si este stale myslite, ze je to okamzite 100% zvysenie miezd nemozne?*
> Ja idem zatial odpovedat na ten Qwertov post.


Sorry ale väčšiu blbosť som už dlho dlho nečítal...a to ti garantujem že som už čítal na nete kadečo.

Asi nemá význam reagovať na každú blbosť jednotlivo, tak len tak stručne. Vieš čo by znamenalo pre našu firmu, ak by si toto spravil? Hovorím o veľkoobchode, to je oblasť v ktorej podnikám. Okamžite by sme skončili. Zatvorili firmu a o prácu by prišlo 30 ľudí. Asi toľko k tvojmu geniálnemu riešeniu.


----------



## [SK]peter

drevokocur said:


> Sorry ale väčšiu blbosť som už dlho dlho nečítal...a to ti garantujem že som už čítal na nete kadečo.
> 
> Asi nemá význam reagovať na každú blbosť jednotlivo, tak len tak stručne. Vieš čo by znamenalo pre našu firmu, ak by si toto spravil? Hovorím o veľkoobchode, to je oblasť v ktorej podnikám. Okamžite by sme skončili. Zatvorili firmu a o prácu by prišlo 30 ľudí. Asi toľko k tvojmu geniálnemu riešeniu.


on ti odpíše že máte 300% marže a preto na to máte rezervu


----------



## reaver

Originally Posted by drevokocur View Post
Sorry ale väčšiu blbosť som už dlho dlho nečítal...a to ti garantujem že som už čítal na nete kadečo.

Asi nemá význam reagovať na každú blbosť jednotlivo, tak len tak stručne. Vieš čo by znamenalo pre našu firmu, ak by si toto spravil? Hovorím o veľkoobchode, to je oblasť v ktorej podnikám. Okamžite by sme skončili. Zatvorili firmu a o prácu by prišlo 30 ľudí. Asi toľko k tvojmu geniálnemu riešeniu.



[SK]peter said:


> on ti odpíše že máte 300% marže a preto na to máte rezervu


^^^^

preco by ti ludia proste odo dna zvysenia minimalky nemohli zacat robit na zivnost ?


----------



## [SK]peter

reaver said:


> ^^^^
> 
> preco by ti ludia proste odo dna zvysenia minimalky nemohli zacat robit na zivnost ?


mohli, ale nikdo by im nedal prácu, až by umreli hladom 

proste ekonomika by sa zastavila. neprežila by takýto šok.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## michael89

Hej zaq!
Veď ti ešte neodpovedal na prvú otázku ( v akej oblasti podniká ) a ty ho už hneď odsudzuješ a píšeš mu že je neefektívny a zaostalý... sa kľudni !


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Pokial su to tovary, ktore su 4X lacnejsie, ako na Zapade a ty, tym padom mas 4X nizsie marze, v tom pripad ti musim povedat, ze kazde zvysenie miezd zvysi kupyschopnost.


prosim ťa, v ktorom obore sú 400% marže?!!! :bash:


----------



## wuane

^^prosim ta,sak napis post ze odteraz uz len topic a hotovo.Daj link na prislusny thread o ekonomickej krize a nech sa diskutuje tam.A to ze som tu diskutoval mimo temy aj ja sam si uvedomujem.Sak daj mne aj dalsim 20 ludom ban na tri dni.Ja sa nenahnevam,len neviem ci je to zrovna najlepsie riesenie


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Minule som s kamosmi obehla UPLNE vsetky butiky s provensalskymi suvenirmi v Nice a v okolitych dedinach, chceli nieco typicke a ani v jednom jedinom nemali nic vyrobene vo Fra. Vsetky obrusy so slnecnicami, balicky levanduli atd boli vyrobene v Cine. Problem, ze si to malokto vsimne.


Na Poľskom trhu najdeš len Poľský textil. Nepotrebuješ na to žiadne clá či zákony


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> Na Poľskom trhu najdeš len Poľský textil. Nepotrebuješ na to žiadne clá či zákony


Co sa tyka textilu, tak som pocula, ze poliaci su specialisti v presivani stitkov made in...:lol:
A co sa tyka koze a kozusin, tak tie su fakt lacne. Asi preto, ze je tam " impozantny " chov zvierat. 
Alebo to bude tym, ze sa dokazu uspokojit s mensimi marzami.


----------



## KLEPETO

kapibara said:


> Alebo to bude tym, ze sa dokazu uspokojit s mensimi marzami.


Alebo s nižšou kvalitou. V segmente, kde robím je to pravidlom. Globálny výrobca má fabriky všade po svete ale tradičnú osvedčenú kvalitu výrobku vyrába stále vo svojej krajine. Potom kúpi nejakú fabriku v PL alebo CZ a robí podobný tovar pod svojou značkou ale vždy nižšej kvality a ceny pre tento trh plus Slovensko. Deklaruje ale rovnaké vlastnosti ako pri svojom podstatne drahšom výrobku, ktorý má už osvedčenú kvalitu. Veľa ľudí si to neuvedomuje a kupuje v domnení, že má síce zahraničnú značku ale vyrobené je to z podstatne lacnejších a menej kvalitných surovín ako druhy výrobok tej istej značky.


----------



## kapibara

Vyrobok tej istej znacky s rozdielnou kvalitou? 
Tieto veci by mali byt prisne kontrolovane.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Mali, ale nie je to ani zakázané.


----------



## didinko

kapibara said:


> Vyrobok tej istej znacky s rozdielnou kvalitou?
> Tieto veci by mali byt prisne kontrolovane.


V EÚ je to dokonca úplne v súlade s pravidlami obchodovania. Nedávno Brusel riešil Coca Colu dodávanú na západ a na východ. Obsahovala odlišné sladidlá.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Vyrobok tej istej znacky s rozdielnou kvalitou?


Pri potravinach, ktore kupis na slovensku, sa to stalo za posledne roky takmer pravidlom. Zacalo to velmi nenapadne, ale dnes uz je to tak rozsirene, ze v niektorych segmentoch vyrobkov je problem najst nieco, co by nebolo vyrobene v Polsku, pricom to ma samozrejme aj horsiu kvalitu/chut nez rovnaka vec kupena v Rakusku.

klasicky clanok k teme:
http://instinkt.tyden.cz/rubriky/tema/popelnice-evropy_24549.html
(a to si myslim ze v CR je to este podstatne lepsie. napriklad nemam problem kupovat sunky/salamy na morave, kvalita je uplne super. na slovensku uz roky kupujem zasadne len rakuske alebo madarske udeniny).


----------



## Sukino

kapibara said:


> Vyrobok tej istej znacky s rozdielnou kvalitou?
> Tieto veci by mali byt prisne kontrolovane.


Je. Trhom.


----------



## didinko

Sukino said:


> Je. Trhom.


Tak toto mi vysvetli trocha bližšie. Ak sú v slovenskej predajni nemenovaného značkového oblečenia len lacnejšie verzie, ktoré sú ale tiež značkové, tak si na tom trhu proste nevyberiem. Rovnako je to s potravinami. Vybrať si môžu len tí, ktorí bývajú blízko hraníc so štátmi, kde kúpiš menovaný tovar v lepšej kvalite.


----------



## kapibara

Sukino said:


> Je. Trhom.


akurat som docitala ten link od Strummera a nemam pocit, ze samotny trh tieto veci kontroluje. Vsetci ti, ktori chcu kvalitne potraviny, maju seriozny problem ich najst. ( ten pan, ktory chodi niekolko krat tyzdenne do Drazdan nakupovat zeleninu a predava ju v Prahe. ) Takze dopyt po kvalite urcite je. Problem je najst serioznych pestovatelov ovocia, zeleniny, chovatelov zvierat...

Ten pan (z linku) by urcite zarabal viac, keby z pohodlia svojej kancelarie vybavil par telefonatov a doviezli by mu Holandske zeleniny a predal by to s vyssou marzou a menej by sa narobil. Takze tieto veci neriadi trh, ale vidina zisku a vysokych marzi. Nastatie existuju taki , ktory maju ine priority a najviac im zalezi na kvalite. ( bohuzial su to take vymodene hodnoty ).


----------



## jamlc1m

co sa potravin tyka, prave dnes sme o tom debatovali v praci.

ono to co hovori strummer je uplna pravda. je az neuveritelne ze kvalita potravin v rakusku je v istych segmentoch naozaj na inej urovni - najviac to napriklad vidno v brandovanych potravinach (napr. clever od billy).

clever ktory je urceny do rakuska sa totiz v rakusku aj vyraba a je to zdoraznene tym ze na kazdom jednom obale je rakuska vlajka. clever urceny na slovensko sa vyraba v polsku a kvalita potravin (napr cokolady) sa naozaj neda porovnat. 

problem je podla mna hlavne v dvoch veciach.
jednak ze na slovensku (zial) velka vacsina ludi kupuje potraviny na zaklade ceny a nie na zaklade kvality.
problem cislo dva je ten ze slovaci - napriek hlasanemu patriotizmu - vobec az taki vlastenci nie su. kto z vas sa pozera pri kupe potravin na to v ktorej krajine bola dana potravina vyrobena? mozno tu na fore by percento bolo relativne vysoke ale celkovo je to na slovensku velmi chabe. to sa napriklad s rakuskom neda porovnat. na takom baleni masa su napisane nie jeden ale hned tri udaje: narodene v rakusku, zabite v rakusku, spracovane v rakusku. odkedy som sa sem prestahoval mam z pochopitelnych dovodov ovela castejsie moznost chodit aj do rakuskych obchodov a kupovat rakuske potraviny. zo zaciatku som bol trochu zdrahavy z dovodu cenovych rozdielov, ale medzicasom som zistil, ze nie len ze su tu potraviny velmi casto lepsie ale v istych konkretnych pripadoch aj lacnejsie (take maslo napriklad).

ale aby som sa vratil k pointe. tym ze slovaci nepozeraju na krajinu povodu tak nepreferuju domacu vyrobu pred zahranicnou. akonahle je co i len trochu cenovy rozdiel medzi sk a non-sk potravinami tak to zacne spiralu: slovenske vyrobky sa nekupuju tak sa vyrabaju v mensich mnozstvach a tym padom su drahsie. a tym padom sa nekupuju.....

nechapem preco napriklad take ministerstvo hospodarstva nerobi kampan slovenskym produktom. ved tie peniaze, ktore by sa do tej kampani vrazili by sa museli skor ci neskor v podobe zvysenych danovych prijmov vratit...


----------



## Qwert

jamlc1m said:


> nechapem preco napriklad take ministerstvo hospodarstva nerobi kampan slovenskym produktom. ved tie peniaze, ktore by sa do tej kampani vrazili by sa museli skor ci neskor v podobe zvysenych danovych prijmov vratit...


To je prísne zakázané európskym právom. Takéto iniciatívy môžu robiť iba od štátu odlišné subjekty, napríklad rôzne komory výrobcov, predajcovia a podobne. Štát na to nesmie dať ani cent, lebo by hneď mal na krku diskriminačnú žalobu od Európskej komisie.


----------



## jamlc1m

ok tak to som nevedel. 
napriek tomu otazka ostava: preco NIEKTO nerobi reklamu slovenskym produktom. resp. preco slovenski producenti nerobia tu reklamu priamo na obaloch tak ako v rakusku? je to vyrobene na slovensku - capnime na to slovensku vlajku. naklady takmer nulove ale viedlo by to mozno aspon u niektorych spotrebiteloch k zmene spravania. ci som prilis naivny?


----------



## hicotech

wuane said:


> ^^prosim ta,sak napis post ze odteraz uz len topic a hotovo.Daj link na prislusny thread o ekonomickej krize a nech sa diskutuje tam.


suhlas..
keby som nechcel sledovat temu realit na slovensku tak sem ani nenakuknem, ale zakazdym ked sa tu objavi novy prispevok tak radsej pridem a pozriem, ci nahodou sa nieco nedozviem a nakoniec aj tak zistim ze tu je len zopar stran niekoho vyplodov a potom dalsich nezmyselnych reakcii

btw. paci sa mi ako sem moderator nieco napise, caka na reakciu a osadenstvo si veselo spamuje dalej hno: hno:


----------



## didinko

jamlc1m said:


> ok tak to som nevedel.
> napriek tomu otazka ostava: preco NIEKTO nerobi reklamu slovenskym produktom. resp. preco slovenski producenti nerobia tu reklamu priamo na obaloch tak ako v rakusku? je to vyrobene na slovensku - capnime na to slovensku vlajku. naklady takmer nulove ale viedlo by to mozno aspon u niektorych spotrebiteloch k zmene spravania. ci som prilis naivny?


Veď niečo také je na slovenských výrobkoch už dávno. Akurát tam nieje vlajka, ale akési logo, ktoré väčšine kupujúcim asi nič nehovorí: http://www.znackakvality.sk/doc/zk-03-2010.pdf


----------



## [SK]peter

nedramatizoval by som to. slovenských produktov je v obchodoch dosť a kupujeme ich.

ja dneska:
chleba - slovenský
salama - púchov
pur - rakusku (vyrába niekto na slovensku saponat? )
kofola - slovenská
harribo - asi madarske (no čo poviem, akcia )
paradajky - africke (v decembri slovenské nezoženiem


----------



## [SK]peter

trh by som rozdelil na dve časti;

denné statky; ich produkcia je pokrytá slovenskými producentami

ostatné/nepotrebnejšie statky; tam je už produkcia svetova. niečo vyrábame a vyvážame (autá, tv,.....) a niečo zase dovážame.

proste nieje možne aby sa na slovensku robilo všetko. bicykle, bežecké tenisky, plavecké okuliare... nieje možne aby sa produkciou týchto vyrobkov uživil slovensky producent. tam musí byť globalny producent.

pekný večer prajem


----------



## didinko

Kofola je určite česká, nie slovenská.


----------



## [SK]peter

didinko said:


> Kofola je určite česká, nie slovenská.


jasne je tam uvedené že kod CZ znamena výrobu v ČR a SK na Slovensku


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Ja hladam informacie a nove pohlady, konfrontacie dat a cisiel, nie nejake potlapkavanie sa po pleciach a vytvaranie utulnej a prijemnej atmosfery


Ale im presne o to potlapkavanie po pleci ide. :lol:
A sala z nich ich frustracia, ohanaju sa dokola tymi istymi knihami, maju extremene vela casu na sledovanie vsetkeho, vcitanie debat a diskusii, studovanie literatury...Takze bud maju frustrujucu pracu s kopou volneho casu, alebo su to "nepochopeni nezamestnani inelektuali". V tom pripade ju uplne logicke, ze ich nazory sa priblizuju nazorom volicom SDL. 

par socanskych pohladov Soni:


Code:


  a studium my zaplati, respektive mi ho zaplatia ti, co nie su taki dobri ako ja.




Code:


 To, ze su v top 50 povacsinou spoplatnene skoly, nijak neimplikuje, ze spoplatnenie prispieva ku kvalitnej vyucbe na tejto skole. .

Ona asi zije na Marse s tymito nazormi. Jasne, bolo by cool, keby ti najlepsi profesori isli vyucovat na statne skoly s minimalnym platom. :lol:

Vsetko toto su len teoretici, idealisti, odtrhnuti od reality, im bolo najlepsie za sociku. 
Je to bez pochyb velmi mudra a scitana zena, ale zije mimo reality, tak isto pan Robert, ktory pise a caka kedy ho kto potlapka po ramene a vyjadri mu svoj obdiv. 
Ja stale pri podobnych typoch ludi rozmyslam nad tym, co take produkuju, akym prinosom su pre spolocnost mimo ich nazorov diskusiach, co dosiahli v zivote.... 

Mna tiez zaujimaju nazory opacnej strany, nemam problem si ich vypocut, argumentovat, ale musim z nich mat feeling, ze su normalni a ze sa s nimi diskutovat da a ze obcas sa dokazu zamysliet nad nazorom opacnej strany tiez. Ze nebudu dokola opakovat svoje naucene a vycitane poucky a posielat linky a ze neignoruju otazky opacnej strany, ktore sa im nehodia. 


edit:
neda sa povedat, ze by tu na fore vladla nejaka utulna atmosfera, kolko krat som sa tu uz poriadne vytocila , ale paci sa mi ta pestrost nazorov a osobnosti, ktora tu je. Ja totizto nevyhladavam LEN osoby s rovnakymi nazormi.


----------



## kaxno

[SK]peter said:


> anestezolog 7-ročná prax. 915€
> mlady doktor 2-ročná prax. 719€
> mlady doktor 1-ročná prax. 600€
> pediatrička 15-rokov prax. 1013€
> 
> z novín kde ukázali svoje výplatné pásky.
> fakt bieda, v bratislave pri cenách bytov bez šance na založenie rodiny.


Inak s tymi anesteziologmi je to sranda. Ked si vezmete, ze to je lekar, ktory zodpoveda za to, ze pacient bude pocas operacie spat, nedojde k ziadnym komplikaciam, z anestezy sa aj prebudi (cudujte sa, ale aj opak sa moze stat). Ten lekar sice priamo nevykonava zakrok, je vsak pritomny a nesie velky podiel zodpovednosti na tom, aby operacia prebehla OK. Vzdy ked ma operovali, tak som si anestezilogoa velmi pozorne vyberal na zaklade referencii.


----------



## KLEPETO

kaxno said:


> Inak s tymi anesteziologmi je to sranda. Ked si vezmete, ze to je lekar, ktory zodpoveda za to, ze pacient bude pocas operacie spat, nedojde k ziadnym komplikaciam, z anestezy sa aj prebudi (cudujte sa, ale aj opak sa moze stat). Ten lekar sice priamo nevykonava zakrok, je vsak pritomny a nesie velky podiel zodpovednosti na tom, aby operacia prebehla OK. Vzdy ked ma operovali, tak som si anestezilogoa velmi pozorne vyberal na zaklade referencii.


Ako som písal na predošlej strane, veľmi zle ohodnotená profesia medzi lekármi. Anesteziológ tuším na základe predoperačného vyšetrenia rozhoduje či ťa pripustí na operáciu, takže zodpovednosť veľmi vysoká.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Mna tiez zaujimaju nazory opacnej strany, nemam problem si ich vypocut, argumentovat, ale musim z nich mat feeling, ze su normalni a ze sa s nimi diskutovat da a ze obcas sa dokazu zamysliet nad nazorom opacnej strany tiez. Ze nebudu dokola opakovat svoje naucene a vycitane poucky a posielat linky a ze neignoruju otazky opacnej strany, ktore sa im nehodia.


Sorry ale "feelingovy" pristup je presne to, co v odbornej debate nema co hladat. Co sa tyka Roberta Konceka, tak myslim ze je na postgraduale alebo niecom podobom na niektorej univerzite v UK, kazdopadne ma brutalny prehlad v ekonometrii a suvisejucich oboroch, a to mi staci ako impulz na to, aby som sa zamyslel nad tym co pise. V jeho dvoch-troch prispevkoch som nasiel viac odkazov na inspirujuce citanie, nez na celom tomto fore za 4 roky. Ale kedze si v tom svojom prispevku uplne odmietla prinos celeho akademickeho sveta, pretoze to su vsetko "teoretici" tak sa fakt uz nemame o com bavit  Mozete si tu s milanom (ktory mi vcera napisal ze moj prinos na tomto fore bol nulovy) spokojne "diskutovat" :lol:

a inac, tie pohlady na platene univerzity su "socanske"??? ved presne takto studium na prestiznych americkych univerzitach funguje, s cim konkretne nesuhlasis?


----------



## marish

Strummer said:


> to je sice pravda, ale pravda je aj to, ze dnesna spolocnost robi z deti rozmaznane nezvladnutelne nedisciplinovane zvery. a to nie je nejake "nariekanie nad dnesnou dobou" ale sociologicky fakt. a aj ak niektory rodic vychova deti rozumne, tak v kolektive ich prehlusia ostatni. riesi sa to co najrychlejsim prechodom dietata na osemrocne gymnazium alebo ine podobne skoly na vyssej urovni, cim sa ale roztaca dalsia spirala poklesu urovne "obycajnych" skol.


to zhorsovanie je vidno z roka na rok. niekedy zostavam v uzase, co si ziaci prveho stupna dovolia a ako rozpravaju. za mojich cias (a to nebolo az tak davno) by nas take veci ani nenapadli...


Koro said:


> Nejaké symbolické zauchá sa praktizujú aj dnes a nevidím na nich nič zlé, pretože tam ide o psychologický efekt ale skutočne fyzické tresty sú neprijateľné.


ucitel si dobre rozmysli, ci tu facku bude davat. fagan to v prvom momente vyuzije, aby jej spolu s rodicmi zo zivota urobil peklo.


Strummer said:


> Dnes dostane tie facky od rodicov ucitelka, pretoze zijeme v slobodnej spolocnosti a nikoho nemozeme obmedzovat, vsakze.


tak nejak. dokonca viem presne o takomto pripade, ked si rodicia na ucitelku pockali a napadli ju. a bolo to za zhabany mobil, nie za facku ziacke. vsak ono vacsinou plati, ze dieta je obrazom rodicov, tak co ine cakat.


----------



## wuane

Haha ze facky  prosim vas ,zobudte sa.V dnesnej dobe uplne nemozne.
Ja poznam pripad telocvikara,ktoreho vyhodili,lebo pri doskocisku pri skoku cez kozu chytal decka aby neprepadli dalej cez zinienku na parkety.Par tupych pubertiacok to vyhodnotilo ako sexualne obtazovanie...:nuts:


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Keby si robil aspon nejaku osvetu, otvaral nam oci ak mas pocit ze ich mame zavrete, tak by si prinosom bol stale.


Do zlbnutia tu davam priklady fungujucich spolocnosti, zalozenych na socialno-demokratickych principoch silneho statu a slobodneho podnikania. Podlozene cilsami, grafmi, datami. Odpovedou je "socani! komousi! bolsevici!", takze ma to pochopitelne uz prestalo bavit. A situacie, ked som ta napriklad upozornil na to, ze jednym z prvkov volneho trhu je zrusenie autorskych prav a patentov (kedze ide o umele statne monopoly) a ty sa k smrti urazis, tiez neprispievaju k "diskusnej" atmosfere. Ale to ma vsetko jednu spolocnu pricinu, totiz vacsina ludi (vratane teba) nie su skutocni liberali. Su to "liberali, ale len pokial im to vyhovuje v ich momentalnej situacii". A s takymi nazormi rozumna objektivna diskusia nie je mozna.


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Sorry ale "feelingovy" pristup je presne to, co v odbornej debate nema co hladat.


To je pravda. V odbornej debate. Lenze tu sa bavime o diskusiach na internete, ku ktorym ma kazdy pristup. Participujes aj na skutocnych odbornych debatach live? Alebo len na roznych forach? 

Vsimla som si jednu vec, jednu spolocnu vlastnost tychto ludi, ktori nerobia nic ine, len sedia doma a citaju uplne vsetko co im padne pod ruku. A najradsej diskusne fora. Presne ten typ akoze intelektuala, ktory postupne zacina byt az privelmi lavicovy, so socialistickym zmyslanim, v ktorom stale vyzaduje, aby stat zarucil kvalitne zdravotnictvo pre vsetkych, kvalitne skolstvo a zadarmo pre vsetkych, ohanaju sa humanitou, chceli by otvorit naruc pre chudakov z menej rozvinutych krajin a vyzaduju od statu aby im to umoznil a zafinancoval, ....Ich poziadavky na to, co vsetko by stat mal , su vysoke. 

Tito socani- kvazi intelektuali z internetu ziju vo svojom idealnom svete a u ziadneho z nich necitit ziadnu konkretnu angazovanost v spolocnosti. Castokrat su nezamestnani a citia sa nepochopeni a vsetko sa im zda nespravodlive a napadov na zmenu k lepsiemu maju vsetci ako koza bobkov, ale nikdy nic konkretne neurobia. Lebo maju jednu spolocnu vlastnost: LENIVOST. 
Absolutnu lenivost, s ktorou zapasia tym sposobom, ze vyzaduju od spolocnosti aby im zarucila urcite pohodlie. 

Tym ze vela citaju, su viac informovani ako ostatni (skutocne pracujuci a tvoriaci hodnoty), takze ohurit sirokymi znalostami z roznych smerov vedia kade koho. 

Ale je to ludske. Ja keby som sedela doma a mala pocit ze som intelektualka, tiez by som prirodzene chcela, aby ma spolocnost nenechala zomriet od hladu niekde v kute. Tiez by som sa asi zacala ohanat socanskymi nazormi. 

Klepeto ma dobre rozosmial so svojou kulturnou vsuvkou od Wericha. Nch si kazdy robi to co vie a ako to citi a nechcem znevazovat tychto socanov intelektualov, ale len sa opytam, aky maju prinos pre spolocnost. Z akeho titulu pozaduju od spolocnosti viac, ako jej dokazu dat? 

Takze v skutocne odbornych debatach ziadny feeling nehladam, ale v diskusiach na fore s ludmi ano.


----------



## Strummer

Preco si myslis ze ja, alebo Koncek alebo niekto z diskutujucich nieco od spolocnosti POZADUJE??? Ja od tejto spolocnosti nepozadujem vobec nic, ako si na vobec prisla?


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Nech si kazdy robi to co vie a ako to citi


Ok, kazdy, teda vratane cinanov, ktori si k tebe chodia kopirovat tvoje navrhy, napriklad?


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> ze jednym z prvkov volneho trhu je zrusenie autorskych prav a patentov


- ja nie som zastancom volneho trhu. Uz niekolko krat som tu pisala, ze by som povazovala za normalne, aby dovoz a obchodovanie s Aziou boli pod prisnou kontrolou, aby sa nepokracovalo v tom, ze nakupom dovezenych tovarov z lacnych krajin vyvazame nase pracovne miesta. 

-a tiez som pisala, ze pokial tie autorske prava a patenty nebudu aplikovatelne na kazdeho, pokial to pravo nebude vymozitelne, tak je mi na nic cela ta parodia a ludia ako ja z toho nijako neprofituju, prave naopak.



Strummer said:


> Preco si myslis ze ja, alebo Koncek alebo niekto z diskutujucich nieco od spolocnosti POZADUJE??? Ja od tejto spolocnosti nepozadujem vobec nic, ako si na vobec prisla?


mam si dat tu namahu a najst v ich prispevkoch par postov s nazormi, ktore su zalozene len na ich idealistickych teoriach? ( nie som si ista, ci nejake realisticke a zrealizovatelne nazory v nich najdem. To su presne tie socanske a idealisticke teorie.) Ved aj tie dva vyssie prepostnute od Soni su take. 

Teorie su to pekne. Ale su to LEN teorie. Vsetko je zalozene len na tom, ze : malo by sa, trebalo by.... a vsetko je smerovane privelmi laviciarsky. ( preto to nemam rada)





Strummer said:


> Ok, kazdy, teda vratane cinanov, ktori si k tebe chodia kopirovat tvoje navrhy, napriklad?


ak sa pri tom necitia ako zumpy, tak nech si robia co chcu. Ak je niekto tovarnou sveta a dokaze len kopirovat napady a neni schopny dosiahnut porovnatelnu kvalitu, tak je to ta najvacsia luza. 
Predstav si, ze by si napisal knihu a tesne predtym ako ju publikujes, nejaky idiot by povytrhaval vety z textu, ktorym nerozumie, zjednodusil by ju, aby ju pochopilo co najvacsie stado a predaval by ju v statisicoch kusoch. Ty by si ich predal 10. 
Uz rozumies? 

Mne cinania nerobia konkurenciu. Mne vadi, ze sa vsade prechadzaju s fotakmi a fotia uplne vsetko, ispiruju sa uplne vsade, su ako straky. 
Mne vadi ten princip. Nielen ze nam odoberaju pracovne miesta, ale nie su schopni ani nic vymysliet a zrealizovat. Uplne zasmradili celu planetu ich neskutocnymi shitmi. 

Este v odevnom priemysle dokazem ako tak pochopit klientov, ktori sa chcu obliekat a nemaju dost penazi , tak kupuju cinske handry. Lebo to je viditelne. Ale ak niekto kupuje do bytu uplne hnusne shity a ma preplneny byt gycovitymi srackami, hlavne ze su lacne, tak to ja fakt nechapem.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Teorie su to pekne. Ale su to LEN teorie.


Nie, nie su to len teorie. Realne existuju krajiny, nemecko a severske krajiny, a par dalsich, ktore na zaklade tychto modelov stabilne funguju niekolko destatroci. Naproti tomu na zaklade cistych free-market modelov nefunguje dlhodobo stabilne ani jedna.




kapibara said:


> a vsetko je smerovane privelmi laviciarsky. ( preto to nemam rada)


Cize ty to nemas rada nie kvoli realnemu fungovaniu v realnom svete a konkrentym argumentom, ale preto ze je to "prilis lavicove" na tvoj vkus. Takze presne tak ako som hovoril. Tebe v tejto diskusii nejde o najdenie nejakeho modelu fungovania, ktory by umoznil dlhodobe stabilne fungovanie civilizovanej spolocnosti, ale o najdenie modelu, ktory by vyhovoval tebe


----------



## Strummer

Okrem toho, neodpovedala si mi co je "socanske" a nepravdive pri tom nazore na americke univerzity. Ved presne tak funguju... financovane su sukromne, a aj z poplatkov ludi, ktori nie su az tak schopni a preto si studium na nich zaplatia, a to im umoznuje pritiahnut si najschopnejsich studentov z celeho sveta, ktorym studium financuje skola formou stipendii, prispevkov, atd... vsetky Ivy League univerzity takto funguju.



> Ivy League Financial Aid
> 
> While Ivy League colleges have some of the lowest acceptance rates in the country, they also have some of the most generous financial aid policies. That's because they boast insane institutional endowments. Even after losing more than 27 percent in 2009, Harvard's endowment was still $26 billion at the end of the fiscal year [source: Harvard Gazette]. Yale's stands at $22.9 billion, down 24.6 percent [source: Yale Public Affairs]. But even as their endowments sustained severe losses, many Ivy League schools expanded their commitment to low-income students.
> 
> Admission to all Ivy League schools is "need-blind." Yale was the first to institute the policy in 1966. Under this policy, all candidates are evaluated for admission with no regard to ability to pay. *The overall message is: If you can get into one of these highly selective schools, they will do everything in their power to help you afford it.*
> 
> In recent years, Harvard, Princeton and Yale introduced sliding scale tuition policies that offer significant discounts to students from middle-to-lower-income households. *In some cases, no payment is required.*
> 
> *In the case of Yale and Harvard, if a student's family earns less than $60,000 a year, they will pay nothing for their education. At both schools, the percentage the student pays goes up incrementally (from zero to 10 percent of annual income) with family earnings of $60,000 to $120,000 a year *[source: Fitzsimmons and Yale Public Affairs]. In 2008, Dartmouth eliminated tuition for students from families with incomes under $75,000 and extended its need-blind admissions policy to international students [source: Dartmouth Public Affairs].


POZOR!!! AMERICKE UNIVERZITY SU SOCANSKE!!! :lol:


----------



## Strummer

...


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Nie, nie su to len teorie. Realne existuju krajiny, nemecko a severske krajiny, a par dalsich, ktore na zaklade tychto modelov stabilne funguju niekolko destatroci. Naproti tomu na zaklade cistych free-market modelov nefunguje dlhodobo stabilne ani jedna.


Bohuzial su to len teorie. Severske krajiny nam mozu byt prikladom vo vela veciach. Sona je dobra, ale postradam v jej prispevkoch prakticke skusenosti a konkretne navrhy rieseni. 






Strummer said:


> Cize ty to nemas rada nie kvoli realnemu fungovaniu v realnom svete a konkrentym argumentom, ale preto ze je to "prilis lavicove" na tvoj vkus. Takze presne tak ako som hovoril. Tebe v tejto diskusii nejde o najdenie nejakeho modelu fungovania, ktory by umoznil dlhodobe stabilne fungovanie civilizovanej spolocnosti, ale o najdenie modelu, ktory by vyhovoval tebe


Ako mozes toto napisat? Ze mne nejde v diskusii o to, aby sa nasiel nejaky model fungovania civilizovanej spolocnosti? Samozrejme, ze preto si citam rozne veci, aby som na to postupne prisla. Preto chcem pocut roznorode nazory, v ktorych nesmu chybat konkretne navrhy. Nemam rada, ked sa len mudruje ze co by sa malo a ako by sa malo. 

Napriklad Sona pise, ze trebalo by naliat viac financii do skolstva. To je uplne v poriadku. Ale neuvedie z akych zdrojov a akym sposobom. Tym padom je cela dalsia debata len na teoretickej urovni. Jeden napise ano, druhy nie a nikto sa nepozastavi na tym, za odkial a ako. A to je ten socansky pristup k veciam a princip ktory nemam rada. 

A ja nehladam model, ktory by vyhovoval mne. Urazil si ma tym, lebo vies ze niesom egoistka. Okrem toho vies, ze som ho davno nasla. Ja si zijem v mojom vlastnom modely, ktory mi vyhovuje a ostatne veci okolo mna len pozorujem. 

Okrem toho sa mi uz par krat stalo, ze pri citani debat si poviem: wau, ten ma pravdu. Hned potom v dalsom prispevku, ktory protireci prvemu si poviem ze aj on ma pravdu, v tretom prispevku mam tiez pocit, ze aj on ma pravdu..... Nakoniec pridem na to, ze kazdy ma svoju pravdu a ze realita je niekde v strede tych nazorov. Kazdy ma pravdu na zaklade toho co prezil a ake ma skusenosti. 



Strummer said:


> Okrem toho, neodpovedala si mi co je "socanske" a nepravdive pri tom nazore na americke univerzity. Ved presne tak funguju... financovane su sukromne, a aj z poplatkov ludi, ktori nie su az tak schopni a preto si studium na nich zaplatia, a to im umoznuje pritiahnut si najschopnejsich studentov z celeho sveta, ktorym studium financuje skola formou stipendii, prispevkov, atd... vsetky Ivy League univerzity takto funguju.
> 
> 
> 
> POZOR!!! AMERICKE UNIVERZITY SU SOCANSKE!!! :lol:


No moment! Toto si tak prekrutil, az to neni pekne. 

Uplne suhlasim s principom, aby sikovnym ludom bolo studium na prestiznej skole uhradene. Debata bola o tych dvoch vetach, ktore napisala Sona. A tie jej nazory mi prisli naozaj divne. Pise, ze Polytechnicka skola vo fra 
http://www.admission.polytechnique....icien-curriculum--24328.kjsp?RH=1252509246253 je zadarmo a nemyslim ze vie, na akych principoch tieto prestizne skoly funguju. 
Dostanu sa na ne len deti politikov, armadnych cinitelov, alebo aristokrati. Detto l'ena. http://www.ena.fr/index.php?/en 
Samozrejme ze len ti najlepsi, ziadna protekcia nefunguje.Tato skupina ludi ma od malicka predpoklady na slusne spravanie, najvyberanjesie maniere, navstevovala tie najlepsie privatne skoly, bola vyhovana v urcitom standarde. Vo Fra existuje nieco ako apprenticeship tax. Kazdy tuto taxu plati. Mozes ju odviest vo forme dani statu spolu s ostatnymi danami, alebo ju mozes venovat napriklad skole, ktoru navstevuje tvoje dieta. Cim viac zarabas, tym vyssiu taxu platis. Takze deti tychto prispievatelov su skolou viac oblubene. Ked skole dopredu prislubis, ze jej ju budes odvadzat, mas body k dobru. Skoly, ktore su platene a maju viac moznosti, si mozu dovolit zamestnat tych najlepsich specialistov a profesorov. 

Na tychto mnou dvoch spomenutych skolach donedavna nestudoval ani jeden student z nejakej defavorizovanej stvrti, mohol byt aj genius. Pred par rokmi sa to trosku zmenilo a urobili okolo toho velku reklamu, ze vyberu kazdy rok jedneho-dvoch kandidatov a cele studium mu zafinancuju. 
Vobec to nieje tak ruzove ako sa to tvari. Studium na tychto skolach JE o peniazoch a moze sa to tvarit ako len chce. 

Skolne financuju rodicia , firmy, ktore s nimi urobia zmluvy, ze po skonceni studia nastupia k nim, atd. Ak by stat prispieval na vsetky skoly ako to rano napisala Sona, tak by to dopadlo tak ako na Slovensku, ze v kazdej dedine je vysoka skola a celkova uroven je nizka. Mozno sa tam v priebehu dna debata vyvinula inym smerom, neviem. Ja som doobeda napisala, ze je to prilis teoreticke a ze cela ta grupa osob ktore si mi doporucil nie su moj "cup of tea", lebo nemam rada cistych teoretikov. Dokonca som z pana Konceka mala pocit, ze je plateny diskuter a ma za ulohu pritiahnut urcity typ diskuterov. Mozno mu krivdim. A ked mu tam niekto iny dal opacny argument, ktory bol uplne v poriadku, tak ho pan Koncek pritlacil k muru a ziadna zaujimava debata nemohla vzniknut. Ale ked niekto iny mu zalichotil, tak sa mu otvorilo pavie perie. Pripada mi to ako skupika ludi, ktora chce ostat len sama medzi sebou. 
Ja vidim posun v konfrotaciach nazorov a to je to, co tu na tomto fore je. 

Co sa tyka tvojho Quotu o univerzitach, nikde som nepisala, ze US skoly su socanske. A aj keby boli, myslis ze by mi to vadilo? Vsetky burzy pre nadanych studentov z defavorizovanych miest, kazda financna pomoc pre nich je mi sympaticka a je to v poriadku. To co nazyvam "socanstvo" je o niecom inom. A netvar sa ze nevies o com pisem a co chcem povedat.


----------



## Strummer

Ale mna Francuzsko nezaujima, pretoze cela ich spolocnost je nastavena kastovo a triedne. V tom rebricku su len 2 Francuzske skoly, z 50, tak aku to ma relevanciu? Bavme sa o vacsine skol v tom rebricku, nie o dvoch z blbeho Francuzska, kde si asi doteraz myslia, ze ziju vo feudalizme. Rec bola o tom, ze existuje kauzalita *platena skola* -> _*kvalitna skola*_, na co diskuteri odpisali, ze takato kauzalita neexistuje, aspon nie v zmysle "spravme zo skoly platenu, zvysi sa aj jej kvalita". Pretoze ta kvalita nevyplyva z toho, ze si konkretni studenti skolu platia, ale tym, ze skola je schopna dotiahnut kvalitnych studentov. A to tak, ze ich studium plati peniazmi, ktore vyberie od menej kvalitnych studentov. A to je presne to o com bola ta veta ktoru si citovala od Soni, s tym, ze je mimo. Takze nie, nechapem co sa snazis povedat.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Ze mne nejde v diskusii o to, aby sa nasiel nejaky model fungovania civilizovanej spolocnosti? Samozrejme, ze preto si citam rozne veci, aby som na to postupne prisla.


Vs.



kapibara said:


> Ja si zijem v mojom vlastnom modely, ktory mi vyhovuje a ostatne veci okolo mna len pozorujem.


Tomuto rozporu tiez nerozumiem, priznam sa. Cize ty chces prist na to, aky je najlepsi model, ale zaroven ti je to jedno, pretoze si zijes vo svojom? To je dost nebezpecny postoj, pretoze casto vedie k uvazovaniu typu "ja viem, ako maju ludia najlepsie zit, ale ja sam sa toho sposobu zivota nechcem ucastnit". To ma k liberalizmu tiez dost daleko...


----------



## kapibara

Ale na tychto prestiznych skolach nie su "menej kvalitni studenti". Tam su vsetci uplne top. Vsetci su extremne kultivovani od malicka. Na ziadnu z nich ta nezoberu vdaka nejakej protekcii. Neexistuje. 
A najlepsie predpoklady na to co nazyvas "kvalitny student" maju prave tie decka, ktore su z dobrych rodin, striktne vychovavane od mala. Samozrejme ze su aj vynimky, ale aka je sanca vychovat niekoho s vyberanym spravanim v nejakom slume? Mini. A ak sa taky clovek obcas objavi, tak som ZA, aby mu boli otvorene vsetky dvere a moznosti, aby mal pristup na akukolvek skolu. 

Ty myslis na nieco ine. Na to, ked na nejakej skole, ktora je draha, bohaty tatik zafinancuje studium svojmu tupemu decku, vdaka comu ma skola peniaze a moze fincnovat tych lepsich, ktori si to nemozu dovolit. Prekrutil si debatu. Tradicne.


----------



## Strummer

No tak moment, predpokladom na studium by snad mali byt znalosti, vedomosti a schopnosti??? Ake spravanie, aka kultivovanost preboha??? O technickych skolach ani nehovorim, taky MIT alebo Caltech by to mohli rovno zabalit, keby u kandidatov riesili "kultivovanost"... fuha, tak to sme sa vazne nepochopili. Alebo je francuzska spolocnost este viac drbnuta nez som si myslel.


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Vs.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomuto rozporu tiez nerozumiem, priznam sa. Cize ty chces prist na to, aky je najlepsi model, ale zaroven ti je to jedno, pretoze si zijes vo svojom? To je dost nebezpecny postoj, pretoze casto vedie k uvazovaniu typu "ja viem, ako maju ludia najlepsie zit, ale ja sam sa toho sposobu zivota nechcem ucastnit". To ma k liberalizmu tiez dost daleko...


V tom nieje ziadny rozpor. Ja zijem vo svojom, ale hladam ten spravny a spravodlivy pre vsetkych. Radsej by som zila v systeme, ktory je spravodlivejsi pre vsetkych, ale to ty nemozes pochopit, lebo si privelmi zamerany na svoje vlastne ego. 
Ja som sa v tom bordeli v ktorom zijeme nasla svoj ostrovcek, aby sa to dalo vydrzat. Ja nemam a ani som nemala na ruziach ustlane. Vnimam veci tak ako su a prisposobujem sa im, cakajuc na nieco lepsie. 

Mozem porosit nejakeho ineho forumera aby mi napisal, ci pisem nezrozumitelne? ( je to mozne, naozaj teraz neviem). Vdaka ti, hociaky iny forumer, ktory ma osvieti.


----------



## kapibara

Mne vysiel Vizionar.
a neprekvapilo ma to. N 57% P 43%


----------



## marish

potom este tento test je podrobnejsi, akurat v anglictine a treba sa regnut...
http://www.mypersonality.info/
tiez zadarmo


----------



## zuzana

mne toto E(I)NT(F)P - ze schiza? ale nieee


----------



## marish

^^ no to mame skoro rovnaku diagnozu. :lol:


----------



## An3m

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/INFJ


----------



## zuzana

marish said:


> ^^ no to mame skoro rovnaku diagnozu. :lol:


asi tak


----------



## [SK]peter

*Průkopníci podnikání v českých zemích
Konfekční firma Rolný Prostějov*

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/1036836797-prukopnici-podnikani-v-ceskych-zemich/298327273350011-konfekcni-firma-rolny-prostejov/

_Prostějovská konfekční firma Rolný, založená roku 1862 se velmi brzy zařadila na jedno z předních míst. Největší rozkvět však zaznamenala v období mezi dvěma světovými válkami. V průběhu let 1935-1938 otevřel Arnošt Rolný 10 filiálek se sítí prodejne v 10 různých zemích světa. Prosperita firmy však značně utrpěla v době nacistické okupace a únor 1948 pak dílo zkázy dovršil definitivně..._

Československy podnikateľ podobný Baťovi. Zaujímavý dokument


----------



## [SK]peter

Asi najlepší článok na retazce.sk

*Reťazce ponúkajú len takú kvalitu, akú si väčšina môže dovoliť*

http://retazce.sk/2011/12/retazce-ponukaju-len-taku-kvalitu-aku-si-vacsina-moze-dovolit/

_Kvalita potraviny je určená ich cenou. Pokiaľ na Slovensku máme priemernú mzdu na úrovni 750 eur a 2/3 obyvateľstva ju podľa štatistík nedosiahne, z toho nám logicky vyplýva, že ponúkaná kvalita potravín zodpovedá tejto úrovni kúpnej sily. Nemec má na potraviny 2 tisíc eur a taký istý žalúdok ako Slovák. V tom je podstata veci. On zje za časovú jednotku mesiac desať kilo potravín v hodnote 500 eur a na Slovensku spotrebiteľ rovnaké množstvo za 50 eur _


----------



## kidos

Premenovalo sa to tu?


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> Premenovalo sa to tu?


Áno: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86396564&postcount=4573


----------



## Qwert

*Slovensko má vo V4 najvyššiu produktivitu práce*



> Slovensko má spomedzi krajín Vyšehradskej štvorky (V4) síce najnižšiu zamestnanosť, ale najvyššiu produktivitu práce. Tvrdí to analytik UniCredit Bank Slovakia Dávid Dereník na základe údajov Eurostatu. "Kým priemerný slovenský zamestnanec v roku 2010 vyprodukoval nominálnu pridanú hodnotu 30.500 eur, priemerný zamestnaný v Česku v tom istom období vyprodukoval o tisíc eur menej," informoval Dereník.
> 
> V prípade, že by na Slovensku bola rovnaká úroveň zamestnanosti ako v Česku, ale produktivita práce by sa nezmenila, bol by hrubý domáci produkt (HDP) na jedného Slováka o 12 % vyšší ako český ekvivalent. V rámci produkcie na jedného obyvateľa by sme tak dosiahli 89,1 % priemeru Európskej únie (EÚ).


Z toho mi vyplýva, že mzdy majú priestor na rast, dole ich tlačí hlavne vysoká nezamestnanosť, teda zamestnávatelia nie sú nútení zvyšovať platy, aby si udržali/získali zamestnancov. Zvýšením zamestnanosti by síce mohla trochu klesnúť priemerná produktivita práce, keďže by sa pre začiatok vytvorili asi skôr menej kvalifikované miesta, ale stále by bola vysoká.


----------



## wuane

^^velmi by pomohla velka reforma statnej spravy.Cize znizit stavy,zefektivnit pracu,ale vyrazne navysit mzdy.Je to pomerne velka cast zamestnanych a ak by sa im zvysili platy,mohlo by to pozitivne ovplyvnit vyvoj aj v sukromnom sektore.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ako zvýšenie nezamestnanosti pozitívne ovplyvní súkromný sektor?


----------



## wuane

^^lebo statna sprava bude moct priamo zvysovat platy,a nezamestnany ,samozrejme ak bude o neho zaujem,sa bude moct rozhodnut ci pojde do lepsie platenej statnej spravy alebo sa zamestna za nizky plat u sukromnika.Samozrejme ide o tie paralelne funkcie ako skolstvo-sukromne skolstvo,policia/armada -SBS,lekar-sukromny lekar,rozne ekonomicke posty atd...ale to viac menej len tak nahlas rozmyslam,som otvoreny protiargumentom ak sa mylim.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Logický fail. Nielenže miesta v štátnej správe sú obsadené ale ešte chceš v tvojom pláne z tade ľudí prepúšťať čiže žiadna možnosť rozhodnutia neexistuje, pretože ľudia nemôžu masovo prejsť do štátnej správy. Takže to nevytvára konkurenciu súkromným firmám, práve naopak, pridáva to iba nezamestnaných, ktorý ovplyvňujú mzdy negatívne.


----------



## Qwert

Zvýšením nezamestnanosti určite rast platov nedosiahneš, práve naopak. Problém Slovenska je vysoká nezamestnanosť, jej zvýšením akosi nič nevyriešiš.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Presne tak, statna sprava nema byt motorom zamestanosti. Problemom je skor v akych poziciach sa da na Slovensku zamestnat. Ked sa toto zmeni, potom porastu platy.


----------



## wuane

OK beriem,mate pravdu pani.


----------



## fresco

platy rastu ak je v nejakom konkretnom odvetvi nedostatok vhodnej pracovnej sily alebo ak dojde k tomu ze na nejakom uzemi je vseobecny nedostatok pracovnej sily ako unas posledne roky pred krizou ked obrovske mnoztvo ludi pracovalo v zahranici a u nas ich nemal kto nahradit - vseobecne plati cim vyssia nezamestnanost tym nizsie platy kedze o jedno miesto sa uchadza velke mnozstvo ludi


----------



## hicotech

urcitu logiku tam ale wuane mal..
zefektivnit pracu, alebo jednym slovom zreformovat statnu spravu by urcite pomohlo

bohuzial by sa to asi nevyhlo prepustaniu, v lepsom pripade presunu ludi na ine, dolezitejsie miesta.. avsak problem vidim aj vo vysokych platoch na niektorych vyssich miestach a ich odmenach v podstate len za to ze su tam, resp bratrickovaniu a korupcii..
peniaze sa nespravne prerozdeluju a pouzivaju tam kde nemaju ziadny zmysel


----------



## Qwert

Zefektívnenie verejnej správy by bolo síce dobré, ale na rast platov by to veľmi nepôsobilo. Skôr naopak, ak by došlo k masívnemu prepúšťaniu. Zefektívniť by sa to dalo ale aj bez veľkého prepúšťania, ak by zo štátnej správy vypadli všetci dôchodcovia. Niektorí úradníci zostávajú na svojich miestach až do 80-ky. :nuts: To by sa v súkromnom sektore stať nemohlo, jednoducho by nestíhal, vo verejnom to ide, keďže tam sa hlavne v administratíve pracuje väčšinou veľmi zľahka. Sú úrady, v ktorých si niektorí pracovníci dokončia svoju prácu, ktorú majú zadelenú na deň, za 2-3 hodiny a zvyšok času pozerajú filmy a klebetia. Pripomínam, že toto nie sú príklady z Grécka, ale zo Slovenska.


----------



## KLEPETO

Tento týždeň sa vyhrážal opäť nejaký podnik so zameraním na elektroniku na západnom Slovensku prepúšťaním ak mu vláda nedá nejaké daňové úľavy. Navyše sa sťažovali, že majú problém nájsť kvalifikovanú prac. silu v regióne. 
Tu ma napadla otázka, či by vláda radšej nemala cez úrady práce, kde evidujú ľudí s potrebnou profesiou aj vo vzdialenejších okresoch poskytnúť napr. preplatenie cestovných a ubytovacích nákladov počas 6 mesiacov vo výške 100 %, alebo 50% nenávratný príspevok na kúpu nehnuteľnosti v mieste práce ak 50% doplatí žiadateľ príspevku a presťahuje sa tam. 
Neboli by takto využité štátne prostriedky lepšie ako nejaké daňové úľavy pre zamestnávateľov?


----------



## Qwert

KLEPETO said:


> Tento týždeň sa vyhrážal opäť nejaký podnik so zameraním na elektroniku na západnom Slovensku prepúšťaním ak mu vláda nedá nejaké daňové úľavy. Navyše sa sťažovali, že majú problém nájsť kvalifikovanú prac. silu v regióne.
> Tu ma napadla otázka, či by vláda radšej nemala cez úrady práce, kde evidujú ľudí s potrebnou profesiou aj vo vzdialenejších okresoch poskytnúť napr. preplatenie cestovných a ubytovacích nákladov počas 6 mesiacov vo výške 100 %, alebo 50% nenávratný príspevok na kúpu nehnuteľnosti v mieste práce ak 50% doplatí žiadateľ príspevku a presťahuje sa tam.
> Neboli by takto využité štátne prostriedky lepšie ako nejaké daňové úľavy pre zamestnávateľov?


Ľudia sa asi nebudú masovo sťahovať do Nového Mesta nad Váhom, aby tam zarábali v nejakej fabrike 350 €. Ak majú nedostatok pracovníkov, tak treba zdvihnúť mzdy a hneď sa nejakí prihlásia aj sami. U nás radšej požiadajú o daňové úľavy a majú tam fluktuáciu takú, že sa tam pracovník v priemere udrží rádovo mesiace, než by mali zdvihnúť mzdy. Navyše je to ázijská firma, takže všetci vieme, ako sa asi správajú k zamestnancom a prečo majú okrem nízkych miezd problém nájsť pracovnú silu.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

http://www.upsvarsl.sk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=153&Itemid=68

50 % nenávratný príspevok na nehnuteľnosť by bol drsný :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Koro said:


> http://www.upsvarsl.sk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=153&Itemid=68
> 
> 50 % nenávratný príspevok na nehnuteľnosť by bol drsný :cheers:


Existuje aj príspevok na presťahovanie sa za prácou: http://www.upsvar.sk/sluzby-zamestn...na-prestahovanie-za-pracou.html?page_id=12943

Tých 1327,76 € je ale skôr almužna. Ak by bol príspevok 50 % z ceny nehnuteľnosti, tak by sme boli svedkami masového sťahovania všetkých Slovákov, každý by chcel prácu mimo miesta svojho bydliska, len aby prišiel lacno k domu.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Qwert said:


> Ľudia sa asi nebudú masovo sťahovať do Nového Mesta nad Váhom, aby tam zarábali v nejakej fabrike 350 €.


To mi pripomenulo jedenu pani na Ukrajine, na ktorej pozemku sme stanovali, ktora hovorila, ze uz vyskusala niekolko fabrik na Slovensku, ale stale lepsie zarobi zberom a predajom lesnych plodov a hub domacim priekupnikom.:lol:


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že keď už by sa niekto na Slovensku mal sťahovať za prácou, tak sa vykašle na nejaký trápny 1000-eurový príspevok a určite to neurobí pre 350-400 € mesačne, ale oblúkom obíde všetky tieto slovenské montážne haly a pôjde niekam do sveta.


----------



## Strummer

Qwert said:


> Myslím, že keď už by sa niekto na Slovensku mal sťahovať za prácou, tak sa vykašle na nejaký trápny 1000-eurový príspevok a určite to neurobí pre 350-400 € mesačne, ale oblúkom obíde všetky tieto slovenské montážne haly a pôjde niekam do sveta.


Smutna realita je, ze vacsina mimobratislavskych (najma vyrobnych) investorov pri vybere zamestnancov spolieha na to, ze postupne sa im stav utrasie na relativne stabilnej skupine ludi, ktori doslova "nemaju na vyber". Rodiny viazane na lokalitu kde maju rodicov o ktorych sa treba starat, slobodne mamicky a podobne.


----------



## KLEPETO

Qwert said:


> Ľudia sa asi nebudú masovo sťahovať do Nového Mesta nad Váhom, aby tam zarábali v nejakej fabrike 350 €.


To je pravda, z tej almužny to zožerie ešte cestovanie a bývanie mimo domov. 
Ale nedávno sa ponosovali na úrade práce v Kežmarku, že mali ponuku na prácu, tuším v PSA za 600 Eur a o prácu prejavili záujem dvaja ľudia. Možno nie je v tom okrese také množstvo odborných kádrov, o ktoré mali v PSA záujem a možno im nestačilo takéto platové ohodnotenie aby za prácou cestovali. 
Ak by aj ponúkli vyššie mzdy v prvom rade by sa tam zamestnali ľudia, ktorý za prácou už cestujú napr. do Čiech a na Moravu, takže vplyv na vnútornú zamestnanosť by to nemalo.


----------



## KLEPETO

Asi by smel sa mali v práci začať viac flákať, máme totižto najvyššiu produktivitu práce z krajín V4.:lol:



> Pri rovnakej zamestnanosti by Slovensko predbehlo Česko v HDP na hlavu o 12 %.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6185676/slovensko-ma-vo-v4-najvyssiu-produktivitu-prace.html#ixzz1gpzsCBMm


----------



## Qwert

KLEPETO said:


> To je pravda, z tej almužny to zožerie ešte cestovanie a bývanie mimo domov.
> Ale nedávno sa ponosovali na úrade práce v Kežmarku, že mali ponuku na prácu, tuším v PSA za 600 Eur a o prácu prejavili záujem dvaja ľudia. Možno nie je v tom okrese také množstvo odborných kádrov, o ktoré mali v PSA záujem a možno im nestačilo takéto platové ohodnotenie aby za prácou cestovali.
> Ak by aj ponúkli vyššie mzdy v prvom rade by sa tam zamestnali ľudia, ktorý za prácou už cestujú napr. do Čiech a na Moravu, takže vplyv na vnútornú zamestnanosť by to nemalo.


Sám si si čiastočne odpovedal. Kto z toho regiónu chcel odísť za prácou, ten už odišiel a tých čo nechcú/nemôžu asi 600 eur nepresvedčí, keď ich nepresvedčili vyššie zárobky inde. Nejakému Kežmarčanovi môže byť jedno, či je 300 km od domu v Trnave, alebo 300-400 km od domu niekde na Morave alebo v Čechách.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

KLEPETO said:


> Asi by smel sa mali v práci začať viac flákať, máme totižto najvyššiu produktivitu práce z krajín V4.:lol:


Pri rovnakej zamestnanosti by sa naviac prejavil efek kde by dvaja ludia robili to co robi teraz jeden, takze ten X percentny odhad z clanku je uplne mylny.


----------



## Qwert

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Pri rovnakej zamestnanosti by sa naviac prejavil efek kde by dvaja ludia robili to co robi teraz jeden, takze ten X percentny odhad z clanku je uplne mylny.


Ak by sme dobehli Čechov v zamestnanosti, tak jedine vytváraním nových pracovných miest, pochybujem, že by niekto zamestnal dvoch ľudí na to, čo teraz robí jeden.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

To je podla mna nieco comu sa nevyhnes. Mozno nie vo fabrikach, kde je viacmenej jasne kolko ludi potrebujes na obsludu tej alebo onej pipeline, ale v nevyrobnej sfere je to docela bezne ze kompetencie nie su presne vymedzene a to co by stihal robit jeden, robi naraz niekolko ludi.


----------



## Qwert

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> To je podla mna nieco comu sa nevyhnes. Mozno nie vo fabrikach, kde je viacmenej jasne kolko ludi potrebujes na obsludu tej alebo onej pipeline, ale v nevyrobnej sfere je to docela bezne ze kompetencie nie su presne vymedzene a to co by stihal robit jeden, robi naraz niekolko ludi.


Tak vo verejnej sfére áno, ale v súkromnej by si na to dali zamestnávatelia väčší pozor. Nehovorím, že by sa to čiastočne nedialo, ale určite by nikto v súkromnom sektore nemal motiváciu vytvárať u seba prezamestnanosť. Okrem toto zníženie nezamestnanosti by nám veľmi prospelo, aj keby sa pri tom mierne znížila produktivita práce.


----------



## kapibara

graf nezamestnanosti v krajinach EU.

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6196568/nezamestnanost-v-krajinach-europskej-unie.html

zas trochu zaverklikujem o tom, ze existuje priama umera medzi stupajucou nezamestnanostou v EU a dovozom tovarov (a uz aj sluzieb) z Azie. 
Este zacitujem Qwerta: Dovozom tovaru z Azie tam vyvazame nase pracovne miesta.


----------



## seem

^^ http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6196132/nezamestnani-odmietaju-pracu-mali-by-menej-penazi.html


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> graf nezamestnanosti v krajinach EU.
> 
> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6196568/nezamestnanost-v-krajinach-europskej-unie.html
> 
> zas trochu zaverklikujem o tom, ze existuje priama umera medzi stupajucou nezamestnanostou v EU a dovozom tovarov (a uz aj sluzieb) z Azie.
> Este zacitujem Qwerta: Dovozom tovaru z Azie tam vyvazame nase pracovne miesta.


to nedokážeš. za prvé za tie peniaze by u nás nikto nerobil! tovar by sa stal nedostupnejšími a tym pádom by bolo menej penazí aj na iné tovary a služby.

ale to asi nechceš pochopiť.


----------



## Ondro

Vraj sú na tom najhoršie tri krajiny: SVK, ESP a GRE, pritom taká Litva podľa toho má horšie "skóre" ako my!


----------



## Bunk Moreland

[SK]peter said:


> to nedokážeš. za prvé za tie peniaze by u nás nikto nerobil! tovar by sa stal nedostupnejšími a tym pádom by bolo menej penazí aj na iné tovary a služby.
> 
> ale to asi nechceš pochopiť.


Veď o to ide, tým, že outsourcujeme priemysel aj s pracovnými miestami si krátkodobo zvyšujeme životnú úroveň (žijeme nad pomery) ale dlhodobo si tým prežierame budúcnosť, pretože sa zhoršuje naša pozícia vo svete, proti ostatným veľmociam.


----------



## Strummer

Zaujimave je, ze existuje x krajin kde je ochrana zamestnancov este 100x vyssia nez v nasich postkomunistickych podmienkach, a napriek tomu prosperuju... ja uz som sa prestal tymito vecami zaoberat, lebo sa to da aj tak zhrnut len do jednej vety: bud ludia chcu zit v slusnej civilizovanej spolocnosti, alebo nechcu, a radsej by zili v dzungli, kde vitazi pravo silnejsieho (bohatsieho, atd...). O nicom inom to neni, vsetko ostatne su len ideologicke teoreticke kecy.

V USA to uz tiez doslo do uplnej absurdity, kde na akykolvek navrh o reforne danoveho systemu zacnu vsetci vrieskat, ze to je nepripustne, lebo by to poskodilo tzv. "job creators". A medzitym v Nemecku su odbory snad silnejsie nez kdekolvek inde, a vsetko funguje.

Dobre to je zrhnute v tej diskusii pod clankom: "_Zivot ktory zijem a prostredie ktore ma obklopuje mi pripada ako vseobecna strata slusnosti a pricetnosti._". Tak asi tak...


----------



## Qwert

Mňa zaujala skôr tá myšlienka, že byrokracia, korupcia, neschopnosť štátu vynucovať dodržiavanie práva a slabá vymožiteľnosť práva bráni vytváraniu pracovných miest. Toto sú veci, ktoré sa dajú riešiť, ak je vôľa a netreba kvôli tomu ani vynakladať zvýšené prostriedky z rozpočtu, ani zvyšovať dane, ba práveže ak by sa to riešilo, tak by sa ušetrilo.

Čo sa týka zákonníku práce, tak si nemyslím, že by poskytoval nejakú nadštandardnú ochranu a takisto časť, ktorú štát zamestnancovi vezme z jeho príjmu, nie je nad európskymi pomermi, aj keď mierny pokles by nezaškodil. Pod európskymi pomermi sú ale služby, ktoré za to občan dostáva.


----------



## kidos

^^
Už asi 5 krát som tu písal, že vymožitelnosť práva, teda na Slovensku nevymožiteľnosť, je asi najväčší problém na Slovensku v súčasnej dobe. Doteraz na to nikto nereagoval ani slovkom.

Vymožiteľnosť práva ide ruka v ruke so znižovaním korupcie a zvyšovaním zamestnanosti. O oslušnení celej spoločnosti ani nehovorím.




Inak, všimol som si chybu vo výpočtoch- 12 ľudí, keď pracuje mesiac, odpracuje cca. 2000 hodín a nie 1000, ako píše autor.
Takže náklady 25000 / 2000 = 12,5 eura
Takže danú službu môže predávať za polovicu.
Alebo sa mýlim??


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> ^^
> Už asi 5 krát som tu písal, že vymožitelnosť práva, teda na Slovensku nevymožiteľnosť, je asi najväčší problém na Slovensku v súčasnej dobe. Doteraz na to nikto nereagoval ani slovkom.
> 
> Vymožiteľnosť práva ide ruka v ruke so znižovaním korupcie a zvyšovaním zamestnanosti. O oslušnení celej spoločnosti ani nehovorím.


Žiaľ naše komunistické skorumpované súdnictvo toto nie je schopné zabezpečiť. Navyše sudcovia sú v podstate zabetónovaní na svojich flekoch a pokiaľ sa im nedokáže fakt veľké porušenie zákona, tak na tých flekoch sedia až do dôchodku. V súdnictve treba nie reformu (evolúciu), ale skôr revolúciu.

Ono sú to spojené nádoby, ak je právo rýchlo a efektívne vymožiteľné, tak existuje oveľa menšia motivácia ho porušovať alebo obchádzať, tým budú súdy menej zaťažené a tým bude práve ešte lepšie a rýchlejšie vymožiteľné. Tým by sa tiež znížila korupcia.

Ja si myslím, že len dosiahnutím toho, čo som spomenul v mojom predchádzajúcom poste, by sa nepriamo časom vytvorili tisíce pracovných miest.


----------



## historik

Strummer said:


> Dobre to je zrhnute v tej diskusii pod clankom: "_Zivot ktory zijem a prostredie ktore ma obklopuje mi pripada ako vseobecna strata slusnosti a pricetnosti._". Tak asi tak...


:cheers:


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Už asi 5 krát som tu písal, že vymožitelnosť práva, teda na Slovensku nevymožiteľnosť, je asi najväčší problém na Slovensku v súčasnej dobe. Doteraz na to nikto nereagoval ani slovkom.


Ja s tym suhlasim, akurat si ale myslim, ze logicka postupnost je opacna. Pretoze tie stovky (tisice, ak ratame aj policajtov) ludi, ktore tvoria "pravo" a sposobuju jeho nevymozitelnost, a desattisice ludi, ktori tvoria "stat", sem nespadli len tak odniekial. Nie su to cudzinci, ani mimozemstania. Su proste zrkadlom toho, ze pre podstatnu vacsinu tohto naroda nie su spravodlivost ani pravo ani slusnost dolezite, ba dokonca su pre nich nezelane.

Gorila to predsa ukazala tiez. Naraz sa vsetci tvaria, ako to uz roky poznali vlastne vsetci... tak preco sa medzi nimi nenasiel JEDEN jediny slusny clovek, ktory by to pustil von? Zavesit to niekam a poslat cez nejaky anonymizer von je trivialna zalezitost, a o zvysok by sa postaral internet. Preco to neurobil Nicholson, ked media nemali zaujem? Jaaj, on si chcel na tom privyrobit. Preco to neurobila vasa milovana cestna a spravodliva SaS? Aha, oni si to potrebovali nechat do predvolebnej kampane. Proste vacsina tohto naroda chce mafiansky stat a nevymozitelnost prava, lebo im to vyhovuje, a vidia v tom moznost na svoj osobny prospech. A pokym ich je viac nez tych slusnych, nikdy sa tu nic nezmeni.


----------



## wuane

^^je dobre ze politicke strany ako SaS s tymto manipuluju vo vacsom az pred volbami.Ma to ovela vacsiu vahu,aj pre nich,aj celkovo.Snaha nieco dokazovat bude o to vacsia.Obcan na tom moze jedine ziskat.


----------



## kidos

^^

Presne moje slová Qwert. 
Dobre. Súdnictvo nie je schopné zabezpečiť spravodlivosť, ale na to sú tu predsa politici, aby z každej strany tlačili na súdnu moc, aby sa to zlepšilo, aby vytvorili potrebnú legislatívu. Prečo sa tak nedeje??


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> ^^
> 
> Presne moje slová Qwert.
> Dobre. Súdnictvo nie je schopné zabezpečiť spravodlivosť, ale na to sú tu predsa politici, aby z každej strany tlačili na súdnu moc, aby sa to zlepšilo, aby vytvorili potrebnú legislatívu. Prečo sa tak nedeje??


Aj to sú spojené nádoby,  ak mám pokračovať v tejto metafore. Politici sú tí poslední, kto v tomto štáte potrebuje dobrú vymožiteľnosť práva. Vzhľadom na to, čo majú na rováši, by ich skutočne nezávislé súdnictvo poslalo jedného po druhom do basy. Politici, finančné skupiny, ktoré ich riadia, prokuratúra, polícia a súdnictvo existujú v symbióze. Jasné, občas sa tam vyskytne nejaká napohľad roztržka, ale v zásade to stále drží svoj smer.

U nás to momentálne funguje tak, že zákonodarná a výkonná moc je viac-menej jedno a to isté a ovládané finančnými skupinami a súdna moc celý tento stav po právnej stránke istí.

Najskôr treba vymeniť politikov, respektíve odstaviť finančné skupiny od štátnej moci. Inými slovami vrátiť zákonodarnú moc do rúk ľudu, vrátiť výkonnú moc pod kontrolu zákonodarnej a nakoniec prostredníctvom týchto dvoch mocí prijať potrebnú legislatívu vo vzťahu k súdnej moci a vykonať ju. Problém je, že to čo som zhrnul v týchto dvoch vetách znamená v podstate založiť tento štát nanovo.

"Pekne" sa tu ale ukazuje, že to ako (ne)funguje tento štát, má úplne zhubný vplyv na všetky oblasti spoločnosti od ekonomiky cez vzdelane, zdravotníctvo, kultúru až po morálku jednotlivcov. Jednoducho tento štát je smrteľne chorý a sťahuje so sebou ku dnu celú spoločnosť.


----------



## Cudzinec

Možno trochu OT, sorry ale musím to zo seba dostať:

v Kauflande mi nevrátili 7,5 EUR za flaše, ktoré som vrátil v septembri... blbec som v tej dobe pri platení na pokladni zabudol dať predavačke účet za vrátené flaše, tak som to nárokoval až po pár mesiacoch... nakupujem tam veľmi málo, pretože ho mám dosť z ruky... a úprimne mi ani príliš nesedí.

Keď som sa domáhal svojho práva, tak mi na informáciach zamestnankyňa povedala, že bohužial je to viac ako 45 dní čo som flaše vrátil, a na peniaze som stratil nárok... nechal som si zavolať vedúcu predajne a naďalej som na svojich právach trval.

Nakoniec som od nich svoje peniaze "nevysúdil" a odišiel som s prázdnou a ľahčí o cca 7,5 EUR!!! Okrem toho že som tam za nákup ďalších 60 EUR utratil. Vážne by ma zaujímalo kde prišli na platnosť vrátenia penazí za flaše do 45 dní? Vedúca mi odpoveď nebola schopná poskytnúť. Vraj ich interné nariadenie. Som zvedavý čo mi odpovedia z obchodnej inšpekcie... budem informovať.

BTW som s Kauflandom skončil na večné časy a nikdy inak!


----------



## hicotech

ja som mal minule listok od flias MINIMALNE 3 mesice, cize viac ako 90 dni a v pohode mi ho na pokladni zobrali..
este som sa pytal, ci je este platny, lebo je dost stary.. pipla ho pokladnicka a povedala ze ano.. takze sa nenechaj


----------



## Rudebox74

mne sa stalo nieco podobne, v carefouri mi raz dali nakupne pozukazky za vymeneny tovar a zenska co tam pracuje mi omylom dala zly datum, samozrejme poukazka mi prepadla, lebo miesto 2 mesiacov platila necely mesiac - dala mi 5 tak som si to nevsimol - avsak islo len o 1,66


----------



## pphmmr

Cudzinec, ty si flase vratil ale dostal si listok a ten ma nejaku splatnost. Ja tipujem na uctovacie predpisy danej firmy su ta vec, preto ti nemohli vyplatit blocek. 

Podla mna je to ok, mas tam dobu 45 dni co si myslim, je naozaj dostatocna doba. Poucil si sa z toho a nabuduce si das pozor. 

Mozno sa aj mylim, neviem ale mna by ani nenapadlo ist po 3 mesiacoch si pytat peniaze za flase.


----------



## hicotech

pphmmr said:


> Mozno sa aj mylim, neviem ale mna by ani nenapadlo ist po 3 mesiacoch si pytat peniaze za flase.


akoze preco?


----------



## Jogy

Myslím, že pokiaľ si na lístku nemal jasne napísanú jeho platnosť, tak máš na tie peniaze maximálne právo. 7,50€ možno nie je veľa, ale nie je to ani pár drobákov. Pokiaľ ten dátum platnosti na lístku bol, tak je to zrejme právomoc Kauflandu a celkovo predajcu ho tam umiestniť. 
Každopádne tu už sa asi pravdy nedovoláš, ale aspoň budeš vedieť, že nakupovať tam už nikdy nepôjdeš, a Kaufland príde namiesto o 7.50 o niekoľko stoviek eur až tisícok eur, ktoré by si tam do konca života utratil :lol: .


----------



## Qwert

Vyzerá to tak, že Čína nám pracovné mieste nie len berie, ale aj prináša. Ak by to bolo tak, že my z Číny dovezieme tričká a vyvezieme tam autá, tak by sme z toho mohli celkom profitovať. 

http://hnonline.sk/c1-54383400-slovakov-zacala-tahat-aj-cina


----------



## Cudzinec

Splatnost na listku si myslim ze nebola... no ako som spominal do Kauflandu casto nechodim a nakoneic som tam isiel prave iba kvoli tomu uctu za flase, ktory ma uz v penazenke strasne vytacal a chcel som sa ho zbavit. No a nakoniec zbytocne. :nuts:

Jasne, kvoli 7,5 EUR sa nezblaznim, ale v tu chvilu ma to nastvalo... A teraz este viac ked som sa dozvedel, ze Hichotecovi vzali este starsi listok :cheers: :

No proste v Kosiciach je z coho vyberat, takze Kaufand to ma u mna spocitane... i ked planuju otvorit predajnu v areali byvaleho Masokombinatu na Jazere... a byvam hned naproti :lol:


----------



## kidos

Qwert said:


> Vyzerá to tak, že Čína nám pracovné mieste nie len berie, ale aj prináša. Ak by to bolo tak, že my z Číny dovezieme tričká a vyvezieme tam autá, tak by sme z toho mohli celkom profitovať.
> 
> http://hnonline.sk/c1-54383400-slovakov-zacala-tahat-aj-cina


Si to pekne zhrnul. Mňa ale stále zaráža, že spoločnosť, ľudia, novinári, či inteligencia s tým nemajú záujem absolútne nič robiť. Nikde sa o tom nič nepíše, nikoho som nikdy nepočul povedať že vymožiteľnosť práva je v dnešnej dobe to najpotrebnejšie, čo treba riešiť. Keby bol takýto tlak, možno by sa niečo pohlo dopredu.

Inak, kedy sa Slovensko dostalo do najväčších sračiek? Za koho vlády to bolo? Nie sú títo dvaja páni náhodou právnici? Toto je podľa mňa vysvetlenie tých sračiek čo so sebou priniesli. Proste právo a politika by sa dohromady miešať nemali. Dobrý politik by mal rozmýšlať štýlom - mal by som, mohol by som, bolo by dobré... Právnik-politik (vygumovaný debil) rozmýšla spôsobom - toto zákon nezakazuje, toto je trestné, toto mi nedokážu.

Keď sa tak nad tým zamyslím, je to pre mňa znovu len mínus Ficovi a plus Sas. Tí ešte nemajú také prepojenia na fin. skupiny a aj keď im občas drbe, môžu prísť s novými, neovplyvnenými myšlienkami.


----------



## kidos

Jedna vec by brutálne pomohla, o čo sa v Česku už roky snaží Transparency Internacional.
To je zmeniť zákon o úplatkoch tak, že vinný by bol len ten, kto úplatok zoberie a nie ten, kto úplatok dáva. To by sme sa hneď všetci divili ako sa to prečisťuje.


----------



## wuane

^^tam mas asi chybu.Namiesto zoberie ma byt zrejme dava


----------



## kidos

^^


----------



## Name user 1

wuane said:


> mas asi chybu.Namiesto zoberie ma byt zrejme dava


kidos to ma dobre napisane *^^

- po schvaleni zakona by si mohol skryte nakamerovat ako davas uplatok napr - v skolstve, alebo na urade a neskor zajst na policiu a ta by sa o prijimatela uz postarala 

v sucasnej podobe je vinnym aj ten kto uplatok dava, takze sa nikto neprizna a vlastne sa chrani tak sam korupcny system


----------



## wuane

^^zaujimave ze to opravil


----------



## [SK]peter

Fakt pekný Slovenský výrobok


----------



## historik

^^ Škoda, že ho na Slovesku len montujeme, inak s nim máme spoločné pramálo.


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> ^^
> Si to pekne zhrnul. Mňa ale stále zaráža, že spoločnosť, ľudia, novinári, či inteligencia s tým nemajú záujem absolútne nič robiť. Nikde sa o tom nič nepíše, nikoho som nikdy nepočul povedať že vymožiteľnosť práva je v dnešnej dobe to najpotrebnejšie, čo treba riešiť. Keby bol takýto tlak, možno by sa niečo pohlo dopredu.
> 
> Inak, kedy sa Slovensko dostalo do najväčších sračiek? Za koho vlády to bolo? Nie sú títo dvaja páni náhodou právnici? Toto je podľa mňa vysvetlenie tých sračiek čo so sebou priniesli. Proste právo a politika by sa dohromady miešať nemali. Dobrý politik by mal rozmýšlať štýlom - mal by som, mohol by som, bolo by dobré... Právnik-politik (vygumovaný debil) rozmýšla spôsobom - toto zákon nezakazuje, toto je trestné, toto mi nedokážu.
> 
> Keď sa tak nad tým zamyslím, je to pre mňa znovu len mínus Ficovi a plus Sas. Tí ešte nemajú také prepojenia na fin. skupiny a aj keď im občas drbe, môžu prísť s novými, neovplyvnenými myšlienkami.


Na Slovensku je veľa ľudí, ktorým tento systém vyslovene vyhovuje a ešte viac takých, ktorým síce nevyhovuje, ale boja sa že iný systém by bol ešte horší.

Slovensko v prvom rade neurobilo zásadnú reformu súdnictva. Bol prijatý napríklad nový trestný poriadok a novelizoval sa občiansky súdny poriadok, ale tieto zákony sú zúfalo deravé a neefektívne. Hlavne ale nedošlo k personálnej obmene súdnictva. Ak nejakí sudcovia odišli, tak nie preto, že by museli, ale preto, že chceli a zistili, že napríklad advokáciou si zarobia 5-10x toľko ako na súde.

Toto sa nedá pripísať konkrétnej vláde alebo konkrétnemu premiérovi, toto je dlhodobý stav, s ktorým nikto nič nerobí a to bez ohľadu na to, či je premiér právnik alebo železničiar. On ten železničiar totiž rozmýšľa presne tým istým štýlom ako právnik.



kidos said:


> Jedna vec by brutálne pomohla, o čo sa v Česku už roky snaží Transparency Internacional.
> To je zmeniť zákon o úplatkoch tak, že vinný by bol len ten, kto úplatok zoberie a nie ten, kto úplatok dáva. To by sme sa hneď všetci divili ako sa to prečisťuje.


U nás je vinný ten kto dáva, aj ten kto zoberie. Aj keby bol vinný len ten kto berie, tak by to podľa mňa nič zásadné nezmenilo. Korupcia sa veľmi ťažko odhaľuje preto, lebo pri tomto trestnom čine nie je nejaká konkrétna obeť, poškodená je spoločnosť. Páchatelia, teda ten kto dáva, aj ten kto berie, z toho väčšinou obidvaja profitujú a preto to nikto z nich nepôjde ohlásiť.

Proti korupcii hlavne na strane prijímateľov úplatku by sa dalo bojovať masívnym používaním agentov provokatérov a rôznymi informačno technickými prostriedkami. Jednoducho nikto vysokopostavený by si nemohol byť istý, či človek, s ktorým sa rozpráva, nie je agent, alebo či ho neodpočúvajú. Lenže to by sa potom samozrejme takto získané dôkazy nemohli hádzať do koša.


----------



## KE Metropolitan Area

Cudzinec je mi to luto, v Nemecku by sa na tom pravnici vyřádili a doslova by si "zgustli" na tomto pripade kde by si urcite vyhral (vid priklad ked sa tam na sudoch riesila doba "platnosti" neminuteho kreditu na mobil), ale v tomto debilistane a pri tejto urovni vymozitelnosti prava je to asi nerealne (niet sa co cudovat ked je Harabin sef Najvyssieho sudu...). Nedaj sa a prajem vela stastia. Mozno by este pomohlo napisat vedeniu Kauflandu do Nemecka, aj ked oni su si dost vedomi ze u nas na Divokom vychode si mozu ovela viac vyskakovat ako v Nemecku takze tiez to nie je iste.


----------



## Aan

Qwert said:


> Vyzerá to tak, že Čína nám pracovné mieste nie len berie, ale aj prináša. Ak by to bolo tak, že my z Číny dovezieme tričká a vyvezieme tam autá, tak by sme z toho mohli celkom profitovať.
> 
> http://hnonline.sk/c1-54383400-slovakov-zacala-tahat-aj-cina


no o tom si myslim svoje a rad by som videl tie realne cisla a statistiky, kedze to bude mozno hrstka nejakych exotickych modelov, inak sa ale v zasade vsetky znacky vyrabaju priamo v Cine kvoli vrazednemu clu a skoro vsetky znacky maju kvoli tomu aj vzadu cinsky nazov, jedna z mala znaciek ktora sa musi dovazat a stoji x-nasobne viac nez auta Made In China ma byt Mini, ale take BMW, Audi ci Mercedes su vsetky Made in China, takze mam dost velke pochybnosti o Touaregoch a Q7, beha ich tu pomerne dost


----------



## Qwert

Aan said:


> no o tom si myslim svoje a rad by som videl tie realne cisla a statistiky, kedze to bude mozno hrstka nejakych exotickych modelov, inak sa ale v zasade vsetky znacky vyrabaju priamo v Cine kvoli vrazednemu clu a skoro vsetky znacky maju kvoli tomu aj vzadu cinsky nazov, jedna z mala znaciek ktora sa musi dovazat a stoji x-nasobne viac nez auta Made In China ma byt Mini, ale take BMW, Audi ci Mercedes su vsetky Made in China, takze mam dost velke pochybnosti o Touaregoch a Q7, beha ich tu pomerne dost


Možno sa tam tie autá vyvážajú ako súčiastky. Rovnako sa to robí pri exporte do Ruska, kde sa tým tiež obchádzajú vysoké clá. Napr. VW vyrobí auto, potom ho rozoberie, naloží do kontajnera, dovezie do Ruska a tam ho zase zloží a predáva ako vyrobené v Rusku.


----------



## [SK]peter

Qwert said:


> Možno sa tam tie autá vyvážajú ako súčiastky. Rovnako sa to robí pri exporte do Ruska, kde sa tým tiež obchádzajú vysoké clá. Napr. VW vyrobí auto, potom ho rozoberie, naloží do kontajnera, dovezie do Ruska a tam ho zase zloží a predáva ako vyrobené v Rusku.


to počujem prvý krat. čo na to strummer


----------



## didinko

[SK]peter said:


> to počujem prvý krat. čo na to strummer


Je to tak. Volkswagen má v Bočiari pri Košiciach halu, v ktorej sa rozoberajú ich autá a takto rozobraté putujú zas do nejakej ďaľšej haly v Rusku, kde ich znova zmontujú.


----------



## Strummer

To s tym kontejnerovym rozoberanim do Ruska je pravda.

To co pisal Aan je tiez pravda, VW (resp. Audi) boli medzi prvymi zapadnymi automobilkami, ktore v Cine vytvorili kooperativne podniky a vyrabali produkciu pre cinsky trh priamo tam (vygooglite si "FAW" napriklad). Aut z VW SK sa to ale netyka, tie sa robia len tu. Je teoreticky mozne ze ide o ten "kontejnerovy" export, ale o tom velmi pochybujem, vzhladom k narocnosti na kvalitu a technologie. Na 99% ide o standardny export (som uz mimo toho businessu, takze na 100% to neviem )


----------



## Pederaz

V Kii to funguje rovnako. Do zavodu Carmel v Žiline-Bytčici sa dovezu zmontovane auta z Tepličky nad Vahom. Tam sa rozoberu aby obisli vysoke clopri exporte do Ruska.


----------



## Wizzard

Ako sa rozoberú? Odmontujú sa im kolesá alebo sa rozoberie celá karoséria? Nie je potom jednoduchšie to montovať len raz v Rusku?


----------



## Sukino

Touareg montovali iba v BA. Cayenne iba v BA a v Leipzigu. Pochybujem, ze sa to zmenilo.


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že niečo podobné sme zažili aj na Slovensku, aj keď viac v rovine plánov než reálnej výstavby: *Mrakodrapy značia príchod recesie*



Wizzard said:


> Ako sa rozoberú? Odmontujú sa im kolesá alebo sa rozoberie celá karoséria? Nie je potom jednoduchšie to montovať len raz v Rusku?


Asi by ti lepšie odpovedal Strummer, ale určite by nebolo efektívne postaviť v Rusko závod, kde sa budú vyrábať všetky autá koncernu VW, ktoré sa v Rusku predávajú. Nepredá sa tam z každého jedného typu auta toľko, aby ten závod efektívne fungoval. Žiaden závod nevyrába všetky autá koncernu, každý je na niečo špecializovaný. Takisto to nie je len o samotnom závode, kde sa to auto kompletizuje, je to aj o celej sieti dodávateľov, ktorá by sa musela presunúť do Ruska.


----------



## kidos

Name user 1 said:


> kidos to ma dobre napisane *^^


Opravil som to medzitym.

Diky wuannovi za upozornenie


----------



## kidos

Qwert said:


> Toto sa nedá pripísat konkrétnej vláde alebo konkrétnemu premiérovi, toto je dlhodobý stav, s ktorým nikto nic nerobí a to bez ohladu na to, ci je premiér právnik alebo zelezniciar. On ten zelezniciar totiz rozmýsla presne tým istým stýlom ako právnik.
> 
> 
> Proti korupcii hlavne na strane prijímatelov úplatku by sa dalo bojovat masívnym pouzívaním agentov provokatérov a rôznymi informacno technickými prostriedkami. Jednoducho nikto vysokopostavený by si nemohol byt istý, ci clovek, s ktorým sa rozpráva, nie je agent, alebo ci ho neodpocúvajú. Lenze to by sa potom samozrejme takto získané dôkazy nemohli hádzat do kosa.


Podla mna sa to prave da pripisat konkretnym kruhom a osobam. Vsak Hzds prakticky ovlada sudnictvo od vzniku republiky a harabin sa dostal na svoj post prave so suhlasom fica. Ako vravis, tito ludia maju z toho prospech, lebo este stale vychadzaju na svet rozne kauzy z meciarizmu. S harabinom maju tito ludia dalsich 5 rokov, aby vsetko zamietli pod koberec.
Dalo by sa povedat o vsetkych profesiach, ze tito ludia rozmyslaju priblizne rovnako. Len okrem doktorov prava a mediciny (cest vynimkam). Tito ludia absolutne nemaju moralku, charakter, cit pre spravedlnost, neda sa im verit ani slovo (pravnici). A to vsetko velmi rychlo stracaju aj v sukromnom zivote.


Prave tymto zakonom by sa agenti provokateri mohli bez obav stat vsetci a to bez zbytocne vynalozenej energie a technologii. A hlavne, nikto by sa nemusel bat, ze by ho dodatocne stihali sa davanie uplatku, ak by sa rozhodol v tomto nepokracovat.
Trufnem si povedat, ze prijatim tohto zakona+ostatnych, aby efektivne fungoval, by sa do 5 rokov zlacnela sprava statu o 10% + by sa znizila nezamestnanost, co su dalsie prijmy, ktore by sa uz v statnej kase nerozkradli.


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> Podla mna sa to prave da pripisat konkretnym kruhom a osobam. Vsak Hzds prakticky ovlada sudnictvo od vzniku republiky a harabin sa dostal na svoj post prave so suhlasom fica. Ako vravis, tito ludia maju z toho prospech, lebo este stale vychadzaju na svet rozne kauzy z meciarizmu. S harabinom maju tito ludia dalsich 5 rokov, aby vsetko zamietli pod koberec.
> Dalo by sa povedat o vsetkych profesiach, ze tito ludia rozmyslaju priblizne rovnako. Len okrem doktorov prava a mediciny (cest vynimkam). Tito ludia absolutne nemaju moralku, charakter, cit pre spravedlnost, neda sa im verit ani slovo (pravnici). A to vsetko velmi rychlo stracaju aj v sukromnom zivote.


Mečiarom to začalo, lebo Mečiar bol prvý premiér. Nepovedal by som, že súdnictvo ovláda HZDS, tie vplyvy sú tam širšie. Žiadna vláda, ani dve Dzurindove, ani Radičovej s tým ale dokopy nič nespravila. Minimálne sa mohli zasadiť o prijatie dôslednejších procesných kódexov, ak už neurobiť zemetrasenie v celom súdnictve. Na bariére polície, prokuratúry a súdnictva neviaznu len Mečiarove kauzy, ale aj kauzy z čias Dzurindových a Ficovej vlády, rovnako ako súčasnej vlády. Nikto nemá záujem to vyčistiť, lebo by si podpílil konár sám pod sebou.

To by si nemal veriť ani mne.  Toto je veľmi silná generalizácia. Taký Haščák vyštudoval Moskovský štátny inštitút medzinárodných vzťahov a čínštinu a medzinárodné vzťahy na Pekinskej univerzite. Bubeníková má Ekonomickú, rovnako ako napríklad Mikloš. Dzurinda má vysokú školu dopravy a spojov. Široký má Vysokú školu technickú a tak by sa dalo pokračovať.



kidos said:


> Prave tymto zakonom by sa agenti provokateri mohli bez obav stat vsetci a to bez zbytocne vynalozenej energie a technologii. A hlavne, nikto by sa nemusel bat, ze by ho dodatocne stihali sa davanie uplatku, ak by sa rozhodol v tomto nepokracovat.
> Trufnem si povedat, ze prijatim tohto zakona+ostatnych, aby efektivne fungoval, by sa do 5 rokov zlacnela sprava statu o 10% + by sa znizila nezamestnanost, co su dalsie prijmy, ktore by sa uz v statnej kase nerozkradli.


Týmto zákonom by sa mohlo stať, že ľudia by mohli beztrestne ponúkať úplatky hocikomu a keby narazili na niekoho ochotného ten úplatok prijať, tak by to často neutekali oznámiť polícií, ale by ten úplatok skutočne dali a dosiahli tak, čo potrebovali. Napríklad by som jazdil rýchlo s tým, že ak by ma zastavili policajti, tak by som im bez okolkov ponúkol úplatok. Niektorí by ho možno zobrali, niektorí nie. Tí ktorí nie by to teraz okamžite začali vyšetrovať, po prijatí toho zákona by mohli akurát povedať nie a zinkasovať pokutu. Ak sú postihnuteľné obe strany, ten kto dáva, aj kto berie, tak do ich vzťahu vnáša prvok nedôvery. Nikdy nemôžu vedieť, či ten druhý nespolupracuje s políciou.

Agent provokatér je využiteľný už teraz, ak niekto ponúka úplatok ako agent, tak je to okolnosť vylučujúca protiprávnosť a za toto samozrejme nie je trestne ani inak zodpovedný.


----------



## Name user 1

ako vyuzili predaj emisii CO2 pred par rokmi Estonci : nasledne investicie



Tin_Can said:


> Btw,speaking of Estonian CO2 quotas sale...
> 
> *Deals signed:* 19
> *Income:* 360 million €
> *What we got*:*
> 
> 480 government & municipal buildings renovated
> apartment buildings renovation (~190 have been renovated so far)
> 41 various central heating (re-) construction projects
> 3 new wind farms
> 110 city buses (diesel)
> 13 city buses (CNG/hybrid)
> up to 16 trams and tramline reconstruction in Tallinn.
> 507 electric cars for social workers + co-funding for 500 electric car buyers
> Electric car recharging stations network for entire Estonia
> 
> *some contracts are still being carried out.
> 
> :smug:


----------



## kidos

Qwert said:


> Mečiarom to začalo, lebo Mečiar bol prvý premiér. Nepovedal by som, e súdnictvo ovláda HZDS, tie vplyvy sú tam irie. iadna vláda, ani dve Dzurindove, ani Radičovej s tým ale dokopy nič nespravila. Minimálne sa mohli zasadiť o prijatie dôslednejích procesných kódexov, ak u neurobiť zemetrasenie v celom súdnictve. Na bariére polície, prokuratúry a súdnictva neviaznu len Mečiarove kauzy, ale aj kauzy z čias Dzurindových a Ficovej vlády, rovnako ako súčasnej vlády. Nikto nemá záujem to vyčistiť, lebo by si podpílil konár sám pod sebou.
> 
> To by si nemal veriť ani mne.  Toto je veľmi silná generalizácia. Taký Hačák vytudoval Moskovský tátny intitút medzinárodných vzťahov a číntinu a medzinárodné vzťahy na Pekinskej univerzite. Bubeníková má Ekonomickú, rovnako ako napríklad Miklo. Dzurinda má vysokú kolu dopravy a spojov. iroký má Vysokú kolu technickú a tak by sa dalo pokračovať.v
> 
> Týmto zákonom by sa mohlo stať, e ľudia by mohli beztrestne ponúkať úplatky hocikomu a keby narazili na niekoho ochotného ten úplatok prijať, tak by to často neutekali oznámiť polícií, ale by ten úplatok skutočne dali a dosiahli tak, čo potrebovali. Napríklad by som jazdil rýchlo s tým, e ak by ma zastavili policajti, tak by som im bez okolkov ponúkol úplatok. Niektorí by ho mono zobrali, niektorí nie. Tí ktorí nie by to teraz okamite začali vyetrovať, po prijatí toho zákona by mohli akurát povedať nie a zinkasovať pokutu. Ak sú postihnuteľné obe strany, ten kto dáva, aj kto berie, tak do ich vzťahu vnáa prvok nedôvery. Nikdy nemôu vedieť, či ten druhý nespolupracuje s políciou.
> 
> Agent provokatér je vyuiteľný u teraz, ak niekto ponúka úplatok ako agent, tak je to okolnosť vylučujúca protiprávnosť a za toto samozrejme nie je trestne ani inak zodpovedný.


No ved prave, meciarom to zacalo a ten obsadil komplet cely sektok byvalimi komunistami, ktori tam sedia doteraz a navzajom sa kryju. Kauzy, co boli za Dzurindu,alebo fica su len detskymi hrami v porovnani s tym, co robil meciar. Vsak on nebol hlupy a dobre vedel, co treba ovladat v prvom rade, aby mohol likvidovat stat vo velkom.

Je to silna generalizacia, ale podla mna je to tak. Vravim, ze cest vynimkam, urcite ich je vela. Mozes si inak spravit anketu na intrakoch a na skolach s otazkou, studentov ktorej fakulty povazujete za najvacsich kretenov. Vysledok bude jednoznacny. Sam momentalne mam 2 kauzy, jednu trestno a jednu civilnopravnu a rozum sa mi zastavuje pri tom co tito ludia robia (ci skor nerobia)

S velkou korupciou je to naopak. Tu nie su ludia, ktori uplatok chcu davat, tu su ludia, ktori uplatky pytaju az vyzaduju. A nam ide hlavne o velku korupciu. Nikto nebude vyzadovat uplatok par mega, ked vie, ze je to obrovske riziko. Tieto policajne uplatky ktore spominas, by sa lahko dali vyriesit napr. obrovskymi pokutami. Ked chces dat uplatok, policajt ti moze dat 2x alebo kludne 5x najvyzsiu sadzbu pokuty.(to je prve co mi prislo na rozum) .Horsie vsak je, ked policajt ten uplatok vyzaduje sam a ty nemas na vyber, musis zaplatit. To je vydieranie.

Ja som vravel o tom, ze ked uplacas dlhodobo a zrazu chces otocit a stat sa agentom, mozes byt stihany za predchadzajuce uplatkarstvo. To, ze si agent, je len polahcujuca okolnost. Preto je dlhodobe uplatkarstvo velmi tazko odhalitelne. Aspon takto to funguje v Cesku.


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> No ved prave, meciarom to zacalo a ten obsadil komplet cely sektok byvalimi komunistami, ktori tam sedia doteraz a navzajom sa kryju. Kauzy, co boli za Dzurindu,alebo fica su len detskymi hrami v porovnani s tym, co robil meciar. Vsak on nebol hlupy a dobre vedel, co treba ovladat v prvom rade, aby mohol likvidovat stat vo velkom.


Mečiar neobsadil súdnictvo komunistami, oni tam totiž boli ešte z čias socializmu a jednoducho neodišli. Nejde o to, čo kto urobil, ale skôr čo neurobil, žiadna vláda odtiaľ tých komunistov nevypudila. Skôr naopak, novými sudcami sa stávajú deti starých sudcov, advokátov, prokurátorov atď. Naše súdnictvo je ovládané obrovským rodinkárstvom.

Podľa mňa gorila potvrdzuje, že tie kauzy neskorších vlád zase neboli o toľko menšie ako v priemere Mečiarove (ak si odmyslíme pár vecí, čo boli excesmi aj na Mečiarove štandardy).



kidos said:


> Je to silna generalizacia, ale podla mna je to tak. Vravim, ze cest vynimkam, urcite ich je vela. Mozes si inak spravit anketu na intrakoch a na skolach s otazkou, studentov ktorej fakulty povazujete za najvacsich kretenov. Vysledok bude jednoznacny. Sam momentalne mam 2 kauzy, jednu trestno a jednu civilnopravnu a rozum sa mi zastavuje pri tom co tito ludia robia (ci skor nerobia)


Očakával by som trochu racionálnejšie argumenty, na toto sa nedá veľmi reagovať.



kidos said:


> S velkou korupciou je to naopak. Tu nie su ludia, ktori uplatok chcu davat, tu su ludia, ktori uplatky pytaju az vyzaduju. A nam ide hlavne o velku korupciu. Nikto nebude vyzadovat uplatok par mega, ked vie, ze je to obrovske riziko. Tieto policajne uplatky ktore spominas, by sa lahko dali vyriesit napr. obrovskymi pokutami. Ked chces dat uplatok, policajt ti moze dat 2x alebo kludne 5x najvyzsiu sadzbu pokuty.(to je prve co mi prislo na rozum) .Horsie vsak je, ked policajt ten uplatok vyzaduje sam a ty nemas na vyber, musis zaplatit. To je vydieranie.


Veľká korupcia v prvom rade funguje tak, že z úplatku profitujú obidve strany. Napríklad nejaký poslanec nie je taký sprostý, aby si priamo vypýtal úplatok, jednoducho počká, kým za ním príde niekto, kto potrebuje, aby niečo v parlamente prešlo. Nie je teda pravda, že v tomto prípade sú len ľudia, ktorý požadujú úplatok. Samozrejme sú aj takí, čo požadujú a v zásade z toho profitujú iba oni, o tom je napríklad taký "inžiniering" v Bratislave.

Tie policajné úplatky by si riešil vyššou pokutou, dnes za ne hrozí väzenie, čo má väčší preventívny účinok?



kidos said:


> Ja som vravel o tom, ze ked uplacas dlhodobo a zrazu chces otocit a stat sa agentom, mozes byt stihany za predchadzajuce uplatkarstvo. To, ze si agent, je len polahcujuca okolnost. Preto je dlhodobe uplatkarstvo velmi tazko odhalitelne. Aspon takto to funguje v Cesku.


Aj na to samozrejme existuje riešenie, trestný poriadok pozná inštitút zastavenia trestného stíhania spolupracujúceho obvineného. Nie je treba znovu objavovať Ameriku. Existujú nástroje na potláčanie korupcie, len ich treba skutočne používať.


----------



## Qwert

Piatok trinásteho: *S&P znížila rating Slovensku, Francúzi prišli o najvyššiu známku*



> Komu klesne rating?
> 
> Francúzsko
> Rakúsko
> Slovensko
> Taliansko


----------



## zollium

i15 said:


> Aj pre mna je SaS jedina rozumna alternativa. Socialne istoty su pekna vec, ale zneuzivaju sa. Jedinou cestou z ekonomickej recesie je tvrda pravicova politika a nie hranie sa na socialny stat, ktory dava vsetkym vsetko a zaroven nic.


 No tak na toto som uz musel zareagovat.Na tomto fore sa popisu kadejake nezmysly a tento tvoj koment patri k najvacsim.Prepac ale bud ekonomike vobec nerozumies alebo taketo nezmysly v tebe zivi nenavist voci Ficovi a Smeru.Tipujem ze to posledne je spravna odpoved  SaS je akurat tak strana dezorientovanych podnikatelov ktori vedia o ekonomickych suvislostiach len velmi malo.Kedze vobec nepochopili ze cokolvek vyrieknes o ekonomike je o ludoch a ich potrebach a hodnotach.Ale to je velmi dlhy pribeh na vysvetlovanie....


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^mas pocit ze Slovensko sa napriklad od 1989 neposunulo?Nehovorim ze k lepsiemu ci horsiemu,ale ze sa nezmenilo?Mozno same od seba nie,ale otvorenie sa nas urcite zmenilo.Ja si praveze myslim ze narod sa moze zmenit,a aj k lepsiemu,len mame vysoku toleranciu,co ludi s nizsou mierou tolerancie (mna) velmi frustruje,ale verim ze ani Slovaci neznesu vsetko a raz ten pohar vody pretecie.Cakal som ,a pevne verim,ze uz aj toto s ludmi aspon trochu pohne.A je jasne ze Gorila je len spicka ladovca,a casom vyjdu na povrch dalsie skutocnosti.Co mozem spravit je vo volbach vyjadrit nesuhlas so sucasnym stavom,a propagovat a podporovat ludi ako je Nicholson,Galko...
> 
> Hovorim to uz velmi dlho.Stacilo by o nieco dvihnut uroven politickej a ekonomickej gramotnosti a oblbovanie ludi by bolo ovela zlozitejsie.


Galko???? Ved ten chlap sa navzdy zhodil pred celym narodom mozno az na par skalnych zaslepencov.Tebe vobec nedochadza ze zneuzil svoje pravomoci a tajnu sluzbu ako taku na likvidaciu ludi jemu nepohodlnych resp. s inym nazorom?Ze suhlasil a priamo nariadoval spehovanie a odpocuvanie obcanov Slovenska za dosiahnutim svojich politickych cielov?! Este k tomu drzo a nechutne pod ruskom transparentnosti.Chlapci moji ticha voda brehy myje.Ak aj o niektorych nevedel ako on naznacuje,tak to len hovori o jeho neschopnosti a nekompetentnosti,co mimochodom potvrdila vacsina analitikov a byvalych pracovnikov tajnych sluzieb a ministerstva obrany?Vsak sa mu vsetci v armade smeju.Neurobil absolutne nic pre armadu ktorej akurat tak stihol vykopat hrobovu jamu.Este par rokov vo funkcii a armada by sa uplne rozsypala.Ja sa len tesim na vysledky vysetrovania a myslim si ze Galkove totalne zlyhania sa potvrdia.


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^na toto nemam chut reagovat ani by to nemalo vyznam.
> 
> Len informativne doplnam tetno prieskum,velmi mu neverim,ale je prvy postGorila.
> 
> http://www.topky.sk/cl/1000080/1296...prieskum--Smer-padol-po-Gorile-az-o-8-percent


Wuane ak ty citas topky.sk tak sa necudujem ze si taky dopleteny ako tu tvoje prispevky naznacuju.Hlavne podla neznamej agentury zrazu klesli preferencie Smeru o 8 %  :lol::lol::lol: Fucking Joke!!!!!


----------



## wuane

^^ citam vsetko,ty asi poznas jedno medium,kde je objektivna pravda.Predpokladam ze SmerTV pripadne Pravda.

A ak nechapes vyznam vety a jej kontext _´´Len informativne doplnam tetno prieskum,velmi mu neverim,ale je prvy postGorila.´´_ ,tak je tu dopleteny niekto iny.


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^ citam vsetko,ty asi poznas jedno medium,kde je objektivna pravda.Predpokladam ze SmerTV pripadne Pravda.
> 
> A ak nechapes vyznam vety a jej kontext _´´Len informativne doplnam tetno prieskum,velmi mu neverim,ale je prvy postGorila.´´_ ,tak je tu dopleteny niekto iny.


Aby som bol presny vzdy ked nieco citam idem v poradi Pravda.sk, Sme.sk, HN.sk,Etrend.sk..ale suhlasim ze vzhladom na mnozstvo informaci a ich rozne interpretacie je tazko utvorit si spravny a objektivny pohlad.Specialne ak slovicko spravny je v ekonomii a kazdodennom zivote veeeelmi relativny pojem.Pozri ja ta tu nemam potrebu zhadzovat alebo co, len diskutujeme.Neber to nejak osobne.Neberiem ti nazor len ho konfrontujem


----------



## wuane

^^Pozri, bola tu debata o tom ze nas bude velmi zaujimat prieskum uskutocneny po Gorile.Toto je prvy co som nasiel,a nahodou to bolo na topkach.Citam aj aktuality.sk,pretoze su tam pomerne najcerstvejsie informacie,aj ked casto nepresne,preto ak ma tema zaujima si ju dalej vyhladam na inych mediach,ktorym doverujem viac.

A tomuto prieskumu som napisal ze velmi neverim,pretoze volicom KSSmer je uplne jedno v akej mafii je strana zapletena.Doplatit na Gorilu mozu ovela viac strany byvalej pravice,ktora ma volicov na taketo spinavosti ovela viac citlivejsich.

A neberiem nic osobne,ale zrejme mas s mojimi postojmi dlhodobo problem,ked ich oznacujes za dopletene.Tak by som bol rad keby si ma odplietol a naviedol na spravnu cestu.


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^ citam vsetko,ty asi poznas jedno medium,kde je objektivna pravda.Predpokladam ze SmerTV pripadne Pravda.
> 
> A ak nechapes vyznam vety a jej kontext _´´Len informativne doplnam tetno prieskum,velmi mu neverim,ale je prvy postGorila.´´_ ,tak je tu dopleteny niekto iny.


Ano a presne z tej vety je do oci bijuca tvoja tuzba aby preferencie ZLA :lol: isli dole lebo ti DOBRI :lol: ,v pripade ze sa "potvrdi" spis Grorila,sa chystaju prevziat moc a po dlhych a tazkych desatrociach zaviest spravodlivost a blahobyt na Slovensku :lol: Suvislosti su ovela zlozitejsie aj ekonomicke aj politicke uz vobec nehovorim o tych globalnych.


----------



## kapibara

zollium said:


> Suhlasim .Casom sa za nimi len tak zaprasi.Prejde kriza a ideme podla stareho scenara.Spotreba je to co pohana a zenie tento kapitalizmus do neznama,kam az to nikto netusi.Kazdopadne Bratislava ma potencial sa rychlo rozvijat a byty v tejto lokalite napriek niektorym negativam,ktore su ovsem vzdy a vsade,budu casom velmi vyhladavane.Len otazka niekolkych rokov.Samozrejme ceny urci trh ale tak zas budme realisti..ked odznie kriza tie ceny uz asi dole nepojdu.Myslim ze momentalne sa ceny pohybuju blizko dna.Teda ja som optimista a verim ze sa to zacne zlepsovat,aj z USA idu dobre spravy..ale to uz je offtopic asi....



^^Toto si napisal v threade Trinity. 


zollium said:


> No tak na toto som uz musel zareagovat.Na tomto fore sa popisu kadejake nezmysly a tento tvoj koment patri k najvacsim.Prepac ale bud ekonomike vobec nerozumies alebo taketo nezmysly v tebe zivi nenavist voci Ficovi a Smeru.Tipujem ze to posledne je spravna odpoved  SaS je akurat tak strana dezorientovanych podnikatelov ktori vedia o ekonomickych suvislostiach len velmi malo.Kedze vobec nepochopili ze cokolvek vyrieknes o ekonomike je o ludoch a ich potrebach a hodnotach.Ale to je velmi dlhy pribeh na vysvetlovanie....




Takehoto ficaka a zaroven fantastickeho ekonoma sme tu este nemali.:lol:


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^Pozri, bola tu debata o tom ze nas bude velmi zaujimat prieskum uskutocneny po Gorile.Toto je prvy co som nasiel,a nahodou to bolo na topkach.Citam aj aktuality.sk,pretoze su tam pomerne najcerstvejsie informacie,aj ked casto nepresne,preto ak ma tema zaujima si ju dalej vyhladam na inych mediach,ktorym doverujem viac.
> 
> A tomuto prieskumu som napisal ze velmi neverim,pretoze volicom KSSmer je uplne jedno v akej mafii je strana zapletena.Doplatit na Gorilu mozu ovela viac strany byvalej pravice,ktora ma volicov na taketo spinavosti ovela viac citlivejsich.
> 
> A neberiem nic osobne,ale zrejme mas s mojimi postojmi dlhodobo problem,ked ich oznacujes za dopletene.Tak by som bol rad keby si ma odplietol a naviedol na spravnu cestu.


Ja som volic Smeru a nesuhlasim s tvojimy tvrdeniami ani len z daleka.Kde si nabral ze na korupciu a kriminalitu su pravicovi volici ovela viac citlivi???? Je ti dufam jasne ze je to len tvoj nazor skor by som este povedal ze haluz !!!Ale jedno mame spolocne v tomto a to ze sa obaja tesime a pevne dufame v jej vysetrenie.


----------



## zollium

kapibara said:


> ^^Toto si napisal v threade Trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takehoto ficaka a zaroven fantastickeho ekonoma sme tu este nemali.:lol:


Ja si za tym co som napisal o tych cenach aj krize stojim :cheers:Neviem co si si ako interpretoval ale je to tvoj nazor ktory ti neberiem:cheers:


----------



## kapibara

Podla pravidiel fora v tejto sekcii nemozes postovat.
Takze predvolebnu kampan za fica si chod recitovat inam. Tvoje posty budu zmazane. Bye-bye.


----------



## wuane

del pls


----------



## zollium

kapibara said:


> ^^Toto si napisal v threade Trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takehoto ficaka a zaroven fantastickeho ekonoma sme tu este nemali.:lol:


Teba musi zivot velmi iritovat ked trpis Ficofobiou.Je mi ta uprimne velmi luto


----------



## wuane

zollium said:


> Ja som volic Smeru a nesuhlasim s tvojimy tvrdeniami ani len z daleka.Kde si nabral ze na korupciu a kriminalitu su pravicovi volici ovela viac citlivi???? Je ti dufam jasne ze je to len tvoj nazor skor by som este povedal ze haluz !!!Ale jedno mame spolocne v tomto a to ze sa obaja tesime a pevne dufame v jej vysetrenie.


^^nabral som to na zaklade jednoducheho determinantu.Ani vsetky pravicove strany dokopy nemaju tolko % vo volebnych preferenciach ako KSSmer,a zatial co vo vacsine prieskumoch KSSmer rastie,strany byvalej pravice klesaju.


----------



## zollium

Bye Bye :lol:


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^Pozri, bola tu debata o tom ze nas bude velmi zaujimat prieskum uskutocneny po Gorile.Toto je prvy co som nasiel,a nahodou to bolo na topkach.Citam aj aktuality.sk,pretoze su tam pomerne najcerstvejsie informacie,aj ked casto nepresne,preto ak ma tema zaujima si ju dalej vyhladam na inych mediach,ktorym doverujem viac.
> 
> A tomuto prieskumu som napisal ze velmi neverim,pretoze volicom KSSmer je uplne jedno v akej mafii je strana zapletena.Doplatit na Gorilu mozu ovela viac strany byvalej pravice,ktora ma volicov na taketo spinavosti ovela viac citlivejsich.
> 
> A neberiem nic osobne,ale zrejme mas s mojimi postojmi dlhodobo problem,ked ich oznacujes za dopletene.Tak by som bol rad keby si ma odplietol a naviedol na spravnu cestu.


Vysvetlenie je jednoduche.Topky mozu cloveka len popliest.Preco radsej nejdes napriklad na youtube a nezacnes si studovat relevantne veci ktore ti aj nieco daju??? Dam ti domacu uloho.Chod na Youtube a nastuduj si dokument s nazvom Money As Depth 1 a 2 a tiez Inside The Meltdown.Potom sa sem vrat a mozme sa zacat bavit o veciach.Uvidis ze tvoje pohlady sa zacnu roplietat :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

Zollium, ja mam len set kratkych otazok. Co si myslis o PPP projektoch ? Co si myslis o tendri na dialnicne myto ? Co si myslis o tom, ze je teraz Fico ticho a nezvolava tlacovky o tom, ako treba Miklosa a Dzurindu zabasnut ? 

Btw, to co si napisal v Thready trinity nebudem radsej ani komentovat. Spotreba zenie tento svet, to mas zial pravdu. Ale je to spotreba na dlh, ktora nema multiplikacny efekt, cize ked sa raz tie peniaze prezeru (a su to buduce prijimy), tak uz nevytvoria ziadnu dalsiu hodnotu. Ako teda mozes ocakavat, ze svetova ekonomika sa dostane z fazy, ked je na pokraji ekonomickeho zrutenia opat do fazy rastu, naviac takeho vysokeho, aby to SVK umoznilo zuzit regionalne rozdiely v ramci EU ?


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^nabral som to na zaklade jednoducheho determinantu.Ani vsetky pravicove strany dokopy nemaju tolko % vo volebnych preferenciach ako KSSmer,a zatial co vo vacsine prieskumoch KSSmer rastie,strany byvalej pravice klesaju.


Mozes mi vysvetlit preco si myslis ze Smer je KSS? :nuts: Ved v ostatnych stranach je byvalych komunistov rovnako vela vid.Miklos Radicova Dzurinda Figel atd...A v stranach ako SaS nie su preto ze je to ponovembrova generacia.Kde si zobral ze tito ludia by za cias komunizmu neboli v strane ci uz z takych alebo onakych pricin?


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Zollium, ja mam len set kratkych otazok. Co si myslis o PPP projektoch ? Co si myslis o tendri na dialnicne myto ? Co si myslis o tom, ze je teraz Fico ticho a nezvolava tlacovky o tom, ako treba Miklosa a Dzurindu zabasnut ?
> 
> Btw, to co si napisal v Thready trinity nebudem radsej ani komentovat. Spotreba zenie tento svet, to mas zial pravdu. Ale je to spotreba na dlh, ktora nema multiplikacny efekt, cize ked sa raz tie peniaze prezeru (a su to buduce prijimy), tak uz nevytvoria ziadnu dalsiu hodnotu. Ako teda mozes ocakavat, ze svetova ekonomika sa dostane z fazy, ked je na pokraji ekonomickeho zrutenia opat do fazy rastu, naviac takeho vysokeho, aby to SVK umoznilo zuzit regionalne rozdiely v ramci EU ?


Studoval si ekonomiu?! Dam ti domacu ulohu rovnaku aku som dal wuanemu...Chod na Youtube a nastduj si dokumenty Inside The Meltdown pripadne Inside Job ale hlavne dolezity Money As Depth 1 a 2 potom sa sem vrat a mozme diskutovat :cheers:


----------



## Strummer

"Depth"??? snad *Debt*, preboha...


----------



## zollium

wuane said:


> ^^nabral som to na zaklade jednoducheho determinantu.Ani vsetky pravicove strany dokopy nemaju tolko % vo volebnych preferenciach ako KSSmer,a zatial co vo vacsine prieskumoch KSSmer rastie,strany byvalej pravice klesaju.


Precitaj si po sebe a zistis aky zaver si urobil uplne bez rozmyslu.Napadlo ta niekedy ze pravicovy volic je totalne zdecimovany predovsetkym kvoli tomu ze nedokazali spolu ani vladnut ani rozhodovat a ze ekonomicky sa to u nas nadalej len zhorsuje napriek Miklosovim haluskam o 16 % Dani ?!?!?!?! Ja mam vela kamaratov volicov SaS aj SDKU a vsetci mi zhodne hovoria ako su zhnuseni a sklamani z toho ako "pravica" "vladla" !!!


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> "Depth"??? snad *Debt*, preboha...


Sorry Deth


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Zollium, ja mam len set kratkych otazok. Co si myslis o PPP projektoch ? Co si myslis o tendri na dialnicne myto ? Co si myslis o tom, ze je teraz Fico ticho a nezvolava tlacovky o tom, ako treba Miklosa a Dzurindu zabasnut ?
> 
> Btw, to co si napisal v Thready trinity nebudem radsej ani komentovat. Spotreba zenie tento svet, to mas zial pravdu. Ale je to spotreba na dlh, ktora nema multiplikacny efekt, cize ked sa raz tie peniaze prezeru (a su to buduce prijimy), tak uz nevytvoria ziadnu dalsiu hodnotu. Ako teda mozes ocakavat, ze svetova ekonomika sa dostane z fazy, ked je na pokraji ekonomickeho zrutenia opat do fazy rastu, naviac takeho vysokeho, aby to SVK umoznilo zuzit regionalne rozdiely v ramci EU ?


Vies co si o tom myslim tak naco sa pytas? To su temy na dlho..mozno keby sme spolu sedeli na pivku..ale takto sa mi nechce vypisovat.


----------



## kapibara

zollium said:


> Sorry Deth


wau! :lol: a to je ktora verzia?


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Zollium, ja mam len set kratkych otazok. Co si myslis o PPP projektoch ? Co si myslis o tendri na dialnicne myto ? Co si myslis o tom, ze je teraz Fico ticho a nezvolava tlacovky o tom, ako treba Miklosa a Dzurindu zabasnut ?
> 
> Btw, to co si napisal v Thready trinity nebudem radsej ani komentovat. Spotreba zenie tento svet, to mas zial pravdu. Ale je to spotreba na dlh, ktora nema multiplikacny efekt, cize ked sa raz tie peniaze prezeru (a su to buduce prijimy), tak uz nevytvoria ziadnu dalsiu hodnotu. Ako teda mozes ocakavat, ze svetova ekonomika sa dostane z fazy, ked je na pokraji ekonomickeho zrutenia opat do fazy rastu, naviac takeho vysokeho, aby to SVK umoznilo zuzit regionalne rozdiely v ramci EU ?


Kaxno evidentne nicomu nerozumies.Ano dovolim si to tvrdit,prepac ze nie som z tych co vzdy tvoje ego len pohladia  Cely penazny system a tym padom cely svet okolo teba od vzniku penazi ja zalozeny na dlhu ty blazonko.Takze kludne daj nejaky koment o tom ako je svet zalozeny na spotrebe na dlh zly:lol: Uz sa tesim:lol:


----------



## zollium

kapibara said:


> wau! :lol: a to je ktora verzia?


Uz si si to nastudoval ???:lol: Potom sa sem vrat a mozme hodit nejaku diskasn..


----------



## zollium

kapibara said:


> Podla pravidiel fora v tejto sekcii nemozes postovat.
> Takze predvolebnu kampan za fica si chod recitovat inam. Tvoje posty budu zmazane. Bye-bye.


Kapibara nie si ty nahodou z Galkovej rozviedky :lol:


----------



## kapibara

zollium said:


> Uz si si to nastudoval ???:lol: Potom sa sem vrat a mozme hodit nejaku diskasn..


my sme tu na fore tento dokument vsetci citali a videli na yuotube, dokonca aj rozoberali na niekolkych stranach. 

Potom sem dojde ficovolic v ramci predvolebnej kampane a zacne nam tu vypisovat ze z ameriky idu same dobre spravy, ze ceny dosiahli svoje dno a podobne hovadiny? 
Kedy to tu Qwert premaze? Ziadny ficaci sem nepatria.


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> Vies co si o tom myslim tak naco sa pytas? To su temy na dlho..mozno keby sme spolu sedeli na pivku..ale takto sa mi nechce vypisovat.


Hmm, na to sa da odpovedat aj strucne:
PPP = megatunel (stavebne naklady niekolko nasobne prevysujuce porovnatelne stavby v zahranici). Len pr1bina ma celkove naklady 1,2 miliardy eur s tym ze cena projektu je podla poslednych informacii atakujuca cenu 3,8 miliardy €. 51,6 km cesty za 36 miliard korun = 700 mio SKK @ kilometer.

22 kilometrov rakuskej dialnice A6 stalo 146 mio €, co je 199 mio SKK na kilometer. A to je dialnica v betone  Ci mi chces povedat, ze udrzba bude stat 500 milionov korun na kilometer ?  

PS: Nevravim ze Figel je anjelik, toho chlapa rad nemam, ale ma to lahke, kedze setrit po Vaznom je uplne lahke. Aj tak ostane vata 

Myto = Ecoinvest & J&T, s tym ze Filo je jeden z najvacsich sponzorov SMERu, je to jasny kamaratsaft, o nastaveni podmienok tendrda sa vyjadrovat nebudem.

A preco je Fico ticho ? Aj on ma svoje Gorily ... a rozhodne nie mensie, ako ma Majkimaus a sudruh Ivan.


----------



## kapibara

zollium said:


> Kapibara nie si ty nahodou z Galkovej rozviedky :lol:


ja som este horsie. Som z štb/kgb. :lol:


----------



## zollium

kapibara said:


> my sme tu na fore tento dokument vsetci citali a videli na yuotube, dokonca aj rozoberali na niekolkych stranach.
> 
> Potom sem dojde ficovolic v ramci predvolebnej kampane a zacne nam tu vypisovat ze z ameriky idu same dobre spravy, ze ceny dosiahli svoje dno a podobne hovadiny?
> Kedy to tu Qwert premaze? Ziadny ficaci sem nepatria.


Kapibara z tvojich vyjadreni vypliva ze si ten dokument nevidel a ak si ho videl tak si mu vobec neporozumel.Tvrdis snad ze preto ze pisem svoj nazor tak robim predvolebnu kampan? Tomu ani sam neveris.Chcel som len zareagovat na nazory druhych.Pocuj ved to uz predychaj ze ludia maju aj ine nazory na veci a ze niekomu sa moze vidiet smer lepsi kompromis a volba nez su ine strany


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> Kaxno evidentne nicomu nerozumies.Ano dovolim si to tvrdit,prepac ze nie som z tych co vzdy tvoje ego len pohladia  Cely penazny system a tym padom cely svet okolo teba od vzniku penazi ja zalozeny na dlhu ty blazonko.Takze kludne daj nejaky koment o tom ako je svet zalozeny na spotrebe na dlh zly:lol: Uz sa tesim:lol:


Mozno nerozumiem, nie som pan Boh. To ze svet je na dlhovej paradigme zalozeny a funguje tak poslednych x-rokov, s tym suhlasim. Ale to ze je toto dobre, spochybnujem. Dlh ma v ekonomike svoje miesto, ale realne je mozny len v pripade splnenia niektorych predpokladov (alokacie pozicanych penazi do statkov, ktore maju multiplikacny efekt a budu stimulovat buduci ekonomicky rast). To sa teraz nerobi, teraz sa dlh investuje do spotreby (dochodky, platanie dier na socialne vydavky, vystavba budov ako "Trinity"). Neinvestuje sa do vedy a vyskumu, infrastruktury (40 km cesty za 5 rokov nie je infrastruktura) a pod.. Zaroven, to ze takato dlhova spotreba je zla, netvrdim len ja, tvrdi to viacero renomovanych ekonomov.

EDIT: Na margo USA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjv-MtGpj2U


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> Pocuj ved to uz predychaj ze ludia maju aj ine nazory na veci a ze niekomu sa moze vidiet smer lepsi kompromis a volba nez su ine strany


Nikomu tu clovek neupiera moznost mat akykolvek nazor, volit akukolvek stranu. Akurat, ma proste zaujima ake popudy vedu cloveka k voleniu takejto strany ?


----------



## zollium

kapibara said:


> my sme tu na fore tento dokument vsetci citali a videli na yuotube, dokonca aj rozoberali na niekolkych stranach.
> 
> Potom sem dojde ficovolic v ramci predvolebnej kampane a zacne nam tu vypisovat ze z ameriky idu same dobre spravy, ze ceny dosiahli svoje dno a podobne hovadiny?
> Kedy to tu Qwert premaze? Ziadny ficaci sem nepatria.


Ja len dufam ze ty nie si ten kto rozhoduje o tom ci sem niekto alebo nieco patri alebo nie lebo evidentne mas nejake problemy.To mi je uprimne luto.


----------



## jamlc1m

Pravidla tu:


> Kaviareň Tatra je sekcia určená pre thready, ktoré nesúvisia so zameraním tohto fóra, ale z nejakého dôvodu sa tu tolerujú. V žiadnom prípade to ale neznamená, že tu z toho vznikne pokec. Preto tu platia dve dôležité pravidlá:
> 
> Na založenie threadu musíte dostať súhlas moderátora. Thread založený bez súhlasu moderátora môže byť zamknutý ale zmazaný.
> *Postovať do tejto sekcie sú oprávnení len členovia fóra, ktorí majú viac než 50 postov.* Výnimkou sú relevantné posty v threade Tourism in Slovakia, Need help? Ask here..
> _Nerešpektovanie týchto pravidiel môže vyústiť až do trvalého banu._*
> 
> 
> Ešte treba pár vecí dotiahnuť a keď sa tak stane, tak táto sekcia bude neviditeľná pre neregistrovaných návštevníkov fóra a posty v nej sa nebudú rátať do súčtu postov v profile člena fóra.


*takze kludne pokracuj....


----------



## johnnyy

no uz dlho tu nebol takyto mega vyryvac/provokater 
zollium.. uz sa prestan vyhybat odpovediam a povedz nieco k veci.. rad by som pocul vyjadrenia na otazku co ti dal kaxno

ps: som zvedavy aku odpoved das mne  bozkavam


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Nikomu tu clovek neupiera moznost mat akykolvek nazor, volit akukolvek stranu. Akurat, ma proste zaujima ake popudy vedu cloveka k voleniu takejto strany ?


OK beriem.Pozri ja tiez len hladam nejaku ekonomicku alternativu.Len akakolvek uvaha ma vzdy vrati na zaciatok uvazovania a k zakladnej otazke.Ze co vlastne chceme? Vsimni si ze cely tento humbuk okolo krizy vznikol preto ze nevieme co vlastne chceme.Jedny tvrdia ze dlhy su zle iny ze bez dlhov to nejde vid ako v tom dokumente Money As Deth resp. ze je potrebna nejaka korekcia ..Lenze takto to nemoze fungovat kedze orchester kde si kazdy fidlika svoje je nezmysel.Preto dufam minimalne v ekonomicku a politicku integraciu EU s pridrzanim sa linie vlada kapitalu ale s nejakym socialnym nadhladom.Chapes ze nie kazdy v dnesnom svete kde niet prace a mzdy su na hrane uspokojenia potrieb moze byt priebojny a uspesny alfasamec?!?! Ved to tak ani nikdy nebolo.A preto si myslim ze z celkovej vytvorenej hodnoty v ekonomike by mali mat vsetci narok na podiel ktory im zabezpeci aspon nejake standardy.Teraz nemam na mysli romsku minoritu lebo to je problem sam o sebe...


----------



## Strummer

zollium said:


> Vlady a domacnosti dlhuju bankam...akym martanom o com to tocis prosim ta?!


Aha, a "banky" su kto? A odkial vlastne beru to, co akoze poziciavaju tym vladam a domacnostiam?


----------



## jamlc1m

zollium nic v zlom... ale ak ty si reprezentativna vzorka tej "inteligentnej" casti volicov smeru tak uz mi je jasne ze preco tato krajina smeruje tam kam smeruje... 

ked si sa uz ty pytal na vek kapibary (btw kapibara je zena aj ked ju neustajne oslovujes muzskymi zamenami) by ma zaujimalo kolko mas rokov ty... tvoje vyroky mi pripominaju politicku a ekonomicku rozhladenost prvovolica...


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Ja referencujem. Udaje, kolko stala dialnica v Rakusku su dostupne, kolko stala u nas tiez. Naklady na material, stroje a spol su +/- podobne, v Rakusku mas daleko vyssie naklady na pracovnu silu. Cize vata je rovnaka aj keby stavame za rovnake ceny. Ale u nas stavame radovo 3-4x dlhsie, pricom nemame komplikovanejsie podmienky. Cize vsetko co ne nad ramec, je "tunel".
> 
> Co sa tyka stadionu, detto. Hrad posudit neviem, reko je udajne spravene kvalitne, ale treba posudit adekvatnost vynalozenych prostriedkov. Kazda jedna koruna, kazde jedno euro naviac su peniaze, ktore budu inde chybat. V zdravotnictve, skolstve a tu su to naviac peniaze, co si prezuvaju a uziju kamarati Fica, Kalinaka, Dzurindu, Miklosa (a aj tito menovani, vo forme nejakeho vsimneho).
> 
> Problem je, ze aj ked sa to popise v mediach, tak trestnopravna zodpovednost je taka nizka, ze sa nic nedeje. Ludia netlacia na prisnejsie zakony, kedze im to tak vyhovuje. A kedze zakony tvoria politici, tak si ich tvoria pre seba. Ako je potom mozne, ze sa predavaju statne / mestske pozemky za babku, statne strategicke podniky pod uroven hodnoty cistych aktiv a spol. Kreativne uctovnictvo dokaze divy, hold ...
> 
> Ja som sa ta pytal, preco si volic SMERu. Co ti tato strana ponuka ? Pre mna je rovnako prehnita ako SDKU, akurat SDKU pocas svojej prvej vlady aspon mierne nakopla SVK na rastovu krivku (ktora ale bola viac hnana externymi faktormi, ako internymi, zapad potreboval montovne, aj odbytiska).
> Taky VW prisiel este za cias Meciara, prezil aj zle obdobia a je tu stale. Taky zavod Sony otvarali v 2008 a mozno budu coskoro zatvarat. Pises ze J&T a Penta patria do basy, ale zaroven ich vladu podporujes, skrz podporu strany, ktora je s nimi preukazatelne prepojena a namiesto stihania im posluhovala. Nie je to trosku schizofrenicky postoj ?


Robis si srandu?Ja som napisal ze J&t patria do basy?To je tvoj citat! Pisal som ze ak niekoho usvedcia tak nech ide do basy!Ja som sa ti snazil vysvetlit v doterajsej diskusii ze by som bol rad keby ta "vlada kapitalu" zohladnovala aj ludi ktori sa nedostanu do tej vrstvy bohatych,cize u nas hlavne stredna vrstva ktora zije takmer na hranici chudoby.Len ty mas taku tendenciu vsetko vzdy obratit na to ze vsetko stoji a pada na tom ze sa kradne.To je plytky a uzkoprsy argument.To mozem ja povedat na hociktoru inu stranu alebo osobu.Efektivnost vynalozenych financii musi byt ale to nikto nespochybnuje.Pre mna je SMER skor ekonomickou alternativou ak niekto kradol nech mu to dokazu a nech ide do basy ale o tom ani ty ani ja nerozhodujeme.A s tymi dialnicami ked boli o tom diskusie tak pokial viem tak dialnice na Slovensku sa stavaju za ceny porovnatelne,v zavislosti od terenu atd.ale to je zase na inu diskusiu.A nie nemyslim si ze moje nazory su schizofrenicke,ale pri vsetkych tvojich podozreniach o tom ako sa vsade kradne a vsetci su skorumpovani by som si to skor mohol mysliet ja o tvojich.


----------



## zollium

jamlc1m said:


> zollium nic v zlom... ale ak ty si reprezentativna vzorka tej "inteligentnej" casti volicov smeru tak uz mi je jasne ze preco tato krajina smeruje tam kam smeruje...
> 
> ked si sa uz ty pytal na vek kapibary (btw kapibara je zena aj ked ju neustajne oslovujes muzskymi zamenami) by ma zaujimalo kolko mas rokov ty... tvoje vyroky mi pripominaju politicku a ekonomicku rozhladenost prvovolica...


Nemyslis ze ak by Kapibara chcela dala by mi to vediet ze je zena? A aka je tvoja pointa? O moju inteligenciu sa netrap, ja myslim ze teba by mamina este vobec nemala pustat za pocitac


----------



## Strummer

hm,


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Aha, a "banky" su kto? A odkial vlastne beru to, co akoze poziciavaju tym vladam a domacnostiam?


Strummer hras sa na hlupaka alebo nim si? Prosim ta daj nejaku ucelenu myslienku alebo nazor a nevytrhavaj tu z kontextu po jednej vete ako male dieta.


----------



## Strummer

zollium said:


> Strummer hras sa na hlupaka alebo nim si? Prosim ta daj nejaku ucelenu myslienku alebo nazor a nevytrhavaj tu z kontextu po jednej vete ako male dieta.


No nie, ja by som to rad pocul vysvetlene. Co konkretne dlzia tie vlady tym bankam? Dam ti ilustracny priklad: predstav si, ze jedneho dna, vsetky krajiny znarodnia sukromne banky, posobiace v ich krajinach (co nie je vobec nejaky nerealny scenar, v Nemecku sa so znarodnenim Deutsche Bank vazne pocita ako jednym z moznych scenarov). Tym padom sa stanu vlady majitelmi bank a budu teda dlzit sami sebe... cim sa vlastne tento dlh stane bezpredmetnym. Tak by som teda rad vedel, co budu nasledky pre realny svet? Zmiznu tovarne, material, potraviny, prestane nieco realne existovat? Alebo co teda bude realny dopad toho, ze tento dlh zo dna na den prestane existovat? Podla mna realny dopad nebude vobec ziadny, z coho logicky vyplyva, ze tento dlh v skutocnosti neexistuje.

A cele je to len o tom, ze nepodstatny a zbytocny sprostredkovatel transakcii (banky) vytvoril sam o sebe dojem, ze je dolezity a ze na nom nieco zavisi, pricom na nom realne nezavisi vobec nic, on nevytvara ziadnu pridanu hodnotu, teda ani nema nic, co by realne mohol niekomu poziciavat, takze mu nikto nemoze ani nic dlhovat.


----------



## zollium

Prievan said:


> to:zollium
> 
> Ja len tolko, odpusti si slova ako blazonko a halusky, lebo zatial to vyzera tak, ze to pise adolescentny pubertiak.


Co ja viem ja som tu novy ale podla toho ako ma tu zacali ludia hromadne osocovat a pisat ze by ma mali vymazat a ze som IQac a Ficiak sa my to zdalo byt take standardne.Nemyslis ze prehanas  ?Halusky nie je osocovanie, normalny zargon.Haluska,haluz moze byt nieco comu neveris no a blazonko je myslene skor v dobrom.Ale ak sa ta tieto vyrazy tak velmi dotkli tak prepac....zaujimave ale je ze ked niekto osocoval mna tak si bol ticho,co to asi tak hovori, ktovie?!


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> Robis si srandu?Ja som napisal ze J&t patria do basy?To je tvoj citat! Pisal som ze ak niekoho usvedcia tak nech ide do basy!Ja som sa ti snazil vysvetlit v doterajsej diskusii ze by som bol rad keby ta "vlada kapitalu" zohladnovala aj ludi ktori sa nedostanu do tej vrstvy bohatych,cize u nas hlavne stredna vrstva ktora zije takmer na hranici chudoby.Len ty mas taku tendenciu vsetko vzdy obratit na to ze vsetko stoji a pada na tom ze sa kradne.To je plytky a uzkoprsy argument.To mozem ja povedat na hociktoru inu stranu alebo osobu.Efektivnost vynalozenych financii musi byt ale to nikto nespochybnuje.Pre mna je SMER skor ekonomickou alternativou ak niekto kradol nech mu to dokazu a nech ide do basy ale o tom ani ty ani ja nerozhodujeme.A s tymi dialnicami ked boli o tom diskusie tak pokial viem tak dialnice na Slovensku sa stavaju za ceny porovnatelne,v zavislosti od terenu atd.ale to je zase na inu diskusiu.A nie nemyslim si ze moje nazory su schizofrenicke,ale pri vsetkych tvojich podozreniach o tom ako sa vsade kradne a vsetci su skorumpovani by som si to skor mohol mysliet ja o tvojich.


Napisal si to, bol to sice moj citat, ale nepoprel si ho, cize patria do basy. Nemyslim si ze vacsina ludi su konspiratori a schizofrenici, toto su fakty, akurat sa bagatelizuju a su vsetky tak zamotane, ze sa s tym nikdy nic nerobi. Uz si zabudol na "Interblue" ? Co sa tyka strednej vrstvy, nechapem, ze co sa stane v pripade vlady SMERu. Ak beries to, ze osoba nad 33 000 € bude platit vyssie dane, to strednej vrstve nijak nepomoze, kedze myslim ze prijem 33 000€ je prave ta stredna vrstva. Strednej vrstve pomozes len tak, ze nebudes dumpovat mzdy (cize nie to co robi Sulik), budes vytvarat podmienky na vznik pracovnych meist ktore generuju vyssiu pridanu hodnotu (=vyssie zarobky) a nebudes stale podporovat ludi, co ozobracuju Slovensko. Btw, nehovoriac o tom, keby su vsetky prijimy priznane, videl by si, ze stredna vrstva nie je na hranici chudoby, je jej dost, akurat nie je "priznana". 

A zial, to ze sa kradne, resp. sa plytva si myslim je kazdemu jasne. Je to fakt. Este nikde som nevidel pripad, ze by sa na SVK kupilo nieco fakt lacnejsie, ako v zahranici, aj napriek tomu, ze nasa mzdova uroven je niekde inde. 

Cize este raz. V com je ekonomicka alternativa SMERu? Konkretne cisla, data, body programu cokolvek. Nesnazim sa ta nachytat na slovickach, snazim sa len pochopit tvoju motivaciu a zmyslanie.

PS: nie som schizofrenik, skor paranoik  Akurat v tomto konkretnom pripade musim povedat, ze by som bol rad paranoidny, mam zial pocit (a vacsina ludi tu mi da za pravdu) ze moja paranoja je v kontexte slovenskej reality krutou pravdou.


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> No nie, ja by som to rad pocul vysvetlene. Co konkretne dlzia tie vlady tym bankam? Dam ti ilustracny priklad: predstav si, ze jedneho dna, vsetky krajiny znarodnia sukromne banky, posobiace v ich krajinach (co nie je vobec nejaky nerealny scenar, v Nemecku sa so znarodnenim Deutsche Bank vazne pocita ako jednym z moznych scenarov). Tym padom sa stanu vlady majitelmi bank a budu teda dlzit sami sebe... cim sa vlastne tento dlh stane bezpredmetnym. Tak by som teda rad vedel, co budu nasledky pre realny svet? Zmiznu tovarne, material, potraviny, prestane nieco realne existovat? Alebo co teda bude realny dopad toho, ze tento dlh zo dna na den prestane existovat? Podla mna realny dopad nebude vobec ziadny, z coho logicky vyplyva, ze tento dlh v skutocnosti neexistuje.
> 
> A cele je to len o tom, ze nepodstatny a zbytocny sprostredkovatel transakcii (banky) vytvoril sam o sebe dojem, ze je dolezity a ze na nom nieco zavisi, pricom na nom realne nezavisi vobec nic, on nevytvara ziadnu pridanu hodnotu, teda ani nema nic, co by realne mohol niekomu poziciavat, takze mu nikto nemoze ani nic dlhovat.


Vysvetlenie mas napriklad aj v dokumente o ktorom sme sa tu bavili.Ja sa nebudem opakovat. Vela zdaru  Mimochodom naozaj sa neurazte pritomni diskutujuci ale tato strummerova uvaha o tom ze dlh v skutocnosti neexistuje je najvacsia haluska aku som ja pocul asi tak za posledny mozno aj rok :lol:


----------



## Strummer

Ale ja netvrdim ze dlh neexistuje... samozrejme ze existuje. Co neexistuje je dlh vlad bankam. Ale realny dlh je napriklad toto: predstav si ze si kupis 50" LCD telku. Na vyrobu ktorej sa museli pouzite nejake zdroje a niekto ju musel vyrobit. A teraz si polozme otazku: vytvoril si aj ty nejaku pridanu hodnotu, v rovnakej hodnote ako je hodnota tej telky (alebo auta, v ktorom jazdis, alebo jedla ktore jes, atd...)? Ak nie (co predpokladam, kedze tak je na tom vacsina ludi v zapadnej spolocnosti) tak si vytvoril dlh, a niekomu nieco dlzis a on to od teba raz bude chciet naspat. A presne o tom je cela tato kriza, a toto je moja posledna reakcia na tvoje hlupe prispevky.


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> Vysvetlenie mas napriklad aj v dokumente o ktorom sme sa tu bavili.Ja sa nebudem opakovat. Vela zdaru  Mimochodom naozaj sa neurazte pritomni diskutujuci ale tato strummerova uvaha o tom ze dlh v skutocnosti neexistuje je najvacsia haluska aku som ja pocul asi tak za posledny mozno aj rok :lol:


Strummer ma z casti pravdu. Zober si, ze mas v banke aktiva. 
Aktiva banka pouzije na poskytnutie pasiv, cize uveru. Tento moze dat tebe. Ked si ho sam sebe nesplatis, tak prides o peniazky, ktore sa ti nevratia (keby to je 1:1). Zisk banky by mal byt v podstate v tom, ze rozdiel uroku na vkladoch a uroku na uveroch pokryva ich riziko a odstranenie nesuladu medzi dopytom a ponukou (vrstvovo, geograficky). 

Banky vsak mozu poskytovat viac poziciek, ako maju kryte, cize keby banka ako taka skrachuje, jedine co sa stane, ze dlzobne upisy, ktore sluzia ako krytie emitovanych dlhov stratia hodnotu, rovnako aj vklady, ktore do nich boli vlozene. Cize sa vytrati fiktivna "hodnota" ulozena v peniazoch a takychto aktivach. Tym sa znehodnotia uspory + splasne bublinka. Toto sa stalo napr. v pripade toxickych aktiv vyvezenych pocas prvej vlny krizy z USA, kde boli obchodovane naplnene HZL predrazenych americkych domov, ktore realne nemali taku hodnotu. 
Co si myslis, preco teraz banky brania poklesu cien nehnutelnosti ? Lebo maju velkeee mnozstvo penazi v HZL, ktore su na urcitu hodnotu nehnutelnosti a keby tato klesne plosne, tak maju banky problem. Vydali nekryty cenny papier. 

Predpokladany scenar moze byt ten, ze sa zmeni distribucia bohatstva, penazny system sa vycisti a zavedie sa nove platidlo, ktore nebude sluzit ako uchovavatel hodnot, ale bude sluizit cisto ako vymenny prostriedok. Ak by to bol bezhotovostny nastroj, o to lepsie, musel by vsak byt viazany na realnu protihodnotu a zaroven nebyt tak lahko zneuzitelny (to co robi napr. FED v USA by sa nemohlo stat).

A ako Strummer napisal nado mnou, tento bude odzrkadlovat *realne* hodnoty.


----------



## E499.3056

zollium said:


> Galko???? Ved ten chlap sa navzdy zhodil pred celym narodom mozno az na par skalnych zaslepencov.Tebe vobec nedochadza ze zneuzil svoje pravomoci a tajnu sluzbu ako taku na likvidaciu ludi jemu nepohodlnych resp. s inym nazorom?Ze suhlasil a priamo nariadoval spehovanie a odpocuvanie obcanov Slovenska za dosiahnutim svojich politickych cielov?! Este k tomu drzo a nechutne pod ruskom transparentnosti.Chlapci moji ticha voda brehy myje.Ak aj o niektorych nevedel ako on naznacuje,tak to len hovori o jeho neschopnosti a nekompetentnosti,co mimochodom potvrdila vacsina analitikov a byvalych pracovnikov tajnych sluzieb a ministerstva obrany?Vsak sa mu vsetci v armade smeju.Neurobil absolutne nic pre armadu ktorej akurat tak stihol vykopat hrobovu jamu.Este par rokov vo funkcii a armada by sa uplne rozsypala.Ja sa len tesim na vysledky vysetrovania a myslim si ze Galkove totalne zlyhania sa potvrdia.


Vsetci sa mu smeju, lebo jediny sa dokazal postavit a odhodlal sa zastavit to, ze Kalinak a cela banda z SDKU si z Ministerstva obrany urobili bankomat. Keby nebol zasiahol, tak by na dalsie roky armada nemala s cim hospodarit.

A vobec mi neprekaza, ze sa odpocuvaju aj obcania. Teda, najprv si treba povedat, kto boli ti 'obcania'. Ludia, ktori spolupracovali na pachani trestnych cinov. Ja osobne nemam co skryvat a vobec by mi nevadilo, ak by ma niekto odpocuval. 

Vacsina byvalych pracovnikov tajnych sluzieb a MO? Ti, ktori brali tie niekolkomilionove uplatky? Taki sa nemaju co ozyvat.


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Napisal si to, bol to sice moj citat, ale nepoprel si ho, cize patria do basy. Nemyslim si ze vacsina ludi su konspiratori a schizofrenici, toto su fakty, akurat sa bagatelizuju a su vsetky tak zamotane, ze sa s tym nikdy nic nerobi. Uz si zabudol na "Interblue" ? Co sa tyka strednej vrstvy, nechapem, ze co sa stane v pripade vlady SMERu. Ak beries to, ze osoba nad 33 000 € bude platit vyssie dane, to strednej vrstve nijak nepomoze, kedze myslim ze prijem 33 000€ je prave ta stredna vrstva. Strednej vrstve pomozes len tak, ze nebudes dumpovat mzdy (cize nie to co robi Sulik), budes vytvarat podmienky na vznik pracovnych meist ktore generuju vyssiu pridanu hodnotu (=vyssie zarobky) a nebudes stale podporovat ludi, co ozobracuju Slovensko. Btw, nehovoriac o tom, keby su vsetky prijimy priznane, videl by si, ze stredna vrstva nie je na hranici chudoby, je jej dost, akurat nie je "priznana".
> 
> A zial, to ze sa kradne, resp. sa plytva si myslim je kazdemu jasne. Je to fakt. Este nikde som nevidel pripad, ze by sa na SVK kupilo nieco fakt lacnejsie, ako v zahranici, aj napriek tomu, ze nasa mzdova uroven je niekde inde.
> 
> Cize este raz. V com je ekonomicka alternativa SMERu? Konkretne cisla, data, body programu cokolvek. Nesnazim sa ta nachytat na slovickach, snazim sa len pochopit tvoju motivaciu a zmyslanie.
> 
> PS: nie som schizofrenik, skor paranoik  Akurat v tomto konkretnom pripade musim povedat, ze by som bol rad paranoidny, mam zial pocit (a vacsina ludi tu mi da za pravdu) ze moja paranoja je v kontexte slovenskej reality krutou pravdou.


OK.Takze k tim konspiraciam a podozreniam.Vela nam napovie Gorila aj ked to nevyzera tak ze by sa to dotiahlo do konca.Podla toho co sa pise je tam problem s mlcanlivostou SIS-karov zrejme by museli aj oni prehovorit a veci potvrdit alebo vyvratit...proste je to komplikovanejsie.Ak uz Gorila nebude vysetrena a urobene nejake zavery tak uz neviem ze kto a kedy a kde....Kazdopadne to, ze ty si myslis ze niekto kradne, este neznamena, ze ti co si to nemyslia alebo su v tvrdeniach ovela opatrnejsi,su mimo,schizofrenici,paranojici alebo ze schvaluju kradnutie!Dalej.Dufal som ze z nasej doterajsej diskusie si zistil o co mi ide a preco si myslim ze nazory Smeru nie su take odveci ako by ich niektori chceli vidiet.Pri sucastnej "vlade kapitalu" by som bol rad keby (a to plati specialne o Slovensku) to prerozdelenie hodnot v spolocnosti bolo take aby co najvacsi pocet ludi mal nejake zivotne standardy.Aby min.mzda na Slovensku nebola kolko? 250 eur ci kolko to je ved to je pluvanec do tvare cloveka.Ved to som ja zarobil v prepocte za 2 opakujem dva 8 hodinove dni prace ked som zil v USA..chapes kaxno ze nasi ludia otrocia?Ja neviem z akych si ty pomerov ale uvedomujes si to ty vobec?A ano kludne by som zdanil ludi s nadstandardnymi prijmami a takisto banky ,ano uplne v pohode,penazi maju dost!!!Slovensko celkovo nema velmi na vyber,jedina moznost je drzat sa EU a snazit sa hospodarit s prijatelnymi dlhmi a postupne prejst na ine pomerne zastupenie vyroba/sluzby/polnohospodarstvo teda v prospech sofistikovanejsej ekonomiky.A ano som za stavanie dialnic aj cez PPP.Lebo ked vidim ake cesty a celkovo infrastr. su vo svete tak sa mi chce plakat.Sme uplne za opicami a stavbou 5 kilometrov rocne sa nikam nedostaneme.A ak su PPP vyratane ako v konecnom dosledku prinosne tak preco nie. Interblu? tie emisie pokial viem Slovensko predalo nakoniec najlepsie a tie peniaze isli realne do obehu.Ano mozno mohli byt aj za vyssiu cenu ale mohli byt takisto aj za nizsiu.


----------



## Strummer

E499.3056 said:


> Ja osobne nemam co skryvat a vobec by mi nevadilo, ak by ma niekto odpocuval.


No vyborne hno:


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Strummer ma z casti pravdu. Zober si, ze mas v banke aktiva.
> Aktiva banka pouzije na poskytnutie pasiv, cize uveru. Tento moze dat tebe. Ked si ho sam sebe nesplatis, tak prides o peniazky, ktore sa ti nevratia (keby to je 1:1). Zisk banky by mal byt v podstate v tom, ze rozdiel uroku na vkladoch a uroku na uveroch pokryva ich riziko a odstranenie nesuladu medzi dopytom a ponukou (vrstvovo, geograficky).
> 
> Banky vsak mozu poskytovat viac poziciek, ako maju kryte, cize keby banka ako taka skrachuje, jedine co sa stane, ze dlzobne upisy, ktore sluzia ako krytie emitovanych dlhov stratia hodnotu, rovnako aj vklady, ktore do nich boli vlozene. Cize sa vytrati fiktivna "hodnota" ulozena v peniazoch a takychto aktivach. Tym sa znehodnotia uspory + splasne bublinka. Toto sa stalo napr. v pripade toxickych aktiv vyvezenych pocas prvej vlny krizy z USA, kde boli obchodovane naplnene HZL predrazenych americkych domov, ktore realne nemali taku hodnotu.
> Co si myslis, preco teraz banky brania poklesu cien nehnutelnosti ? Lebo maju velkeee mnozstvo penazi v HZL, ktore su na urcitu hodnotu nehnutelnosti a keby tato klesne plosne, tak maju banky problem. Vydali nekryty cenny papier.
> 
> Predpokladany scenar moze byt ten, ze sa zmeni distribucia bohatstva, penazny system sa vycisti a zavedie sa nove platidlo, ktore nebude sluzit ako uchovavatel hodnot, ale bude sluizit cisto ako vymenny prostriedok. Ak by to bol bezhotovostny nastroj, o to lepsie, musel by vsak byt viazany na realnu protihodnotu a zaroven nebyt tak lahko zneuzitelny (to co robi napr. FED v USA by sa nemohlo stat).
> 
> A ako Strummer napisal nado mnou, tento bude odzrkadlovat *realne* hodnoty.


Pani to co vy piste tomu ja rozumiem a suhlasim.Ale tu nejde o to ako vytvoris realnu hodnotu ktoru si akoze mozes ohmatat!!! Vsak to je jasne ze praca a ine vstupy ju vytvaraju.Ale sa bavime o tom ze bez toho aby banky poziciavali,a teda vytvarali akoze buduce peniaze,zavazky, vladam a domacnostiam, tie realne HODNOTY nema kto spotrebovat a teda zjednodusene darmo mas uhlie a ropu a know how ked budes moct akurat tak sediet doma kedze ludia si nemaju,to co produkuju,medzi sebou,ako zakupit !!!Specialne to plati dnes ked su vlady ktore maju vojenske armady,skolstvo,zdravotnictvo,dochodkovy system atd.Ved ste to nevideli v tom videu ze nejakych 95% v obehu su peniaze virtualne???Krytie akoze zlatom alebo nejakou realnou protihodnotou uz nemoze fungovat ani len v teoretickej rovine.To nevidite ako su vsetci dezorientovani lebo nevedia ze do coho to vlastne maju investovat lebo sa ukazuje ze nic,ani zlato,nie je zarukou nejakej stabilnej akoze realnej hodnoty?!


----------



## kidos

Qwert said:


> Meciar neobsadil súdnictvo komunistami, oni tam totiz boli este z cias socializmu a jednoducho neodisli. Nejde o to, co kto urobil, ale skôr co neurobil, ziadna vláda odtial tých komunistov nevypudila. Skôr naopak, novými sudcami sa stávajú deti starých sudcov, advokátov, prokurátorov atd. Nase súdnictvo je ovládané obrovským rodinkárstvom.
> 
> Podla mna gorila potvrdzuje, ze tie kauzy neskorsích vlád zase neboli o tolko mensie ako v priemere Meciarove (ak si odmyslíme pár vecí, co boli excesmi aj na Meciarove standardy).
> 
> Ocakával by som trochu racionálnejsie argumenty, na toto sa nedá velmi reagovat.
> 
> Velká korupcia v prvom rade funguje tak, ze z úplatku profitujú obidve strany. Napríklad nejaký poslanec nie je taký sprostý, aby si priamo vypýtal úplatok, jednoducho pocká, kým za ním príde niekto, kto potrebuje, aby nieco v parlamente preslo. Nie je teda pravda, ze v tomto prípade sú len ludia, ktorý pozadujú úplatok. Samozrejme sú aj takí, co pozadujú a v zásade z toho profitujú iba oni, o tom je napríklad taký "inziniering" v Bratislave.
> 
> Tie policajné úplatky by si riesil vyssou pokutou, dnes za ne hrozí väzenie, co má väcsí preventívny úcinok?
> 
> Aj na to samozrejme existuje riesenie, trestný poriadok pozná institút zastavenia trestného stíhania spolupracujúceho obvineného. Nie je treba znovu objavovat Ameriku. Existujú nástroje na potlácanie korupcie, len ich treba skutocne pouzívat.


Ono tych komousov nikto odtial nevypudil, lebo sa vypudit ani nedaju a za tento zkostnateny stav moze prave meciar.

Neviem, ci sa daju najst vacsie kauzy ako za vlada. Tie jeho excesy z neho robia najvacsieho hajzla. Unos prezidentovho syna, to je silna kava, uzka spolupraca sis a mafie, toto nikto neprekona. O rozkradnuti statu ani nehovorim.(VSZ,nebankovky).

Takemu poslancovi, co caka, kym mu niekto bude ochotny dat uplatok, hned skoncia dobre casy po prijati toho zakona. Proste ten uplatok nezoberie, lebo sa bude bat.

Ta obojstranna vyhodnost vysokej korupcie je dost diskutabilna. Tazko sa da porovnat vyhoda dostat za nic par milionov, ako vyhoda ziskat nejaku zakazku (ktoru by podla zakona mal dostat tak ci tak).
Oni to uz maju tak zorganizovane, ze bez uplatku sa nikam nedostanes, tie uplatky si uz priamo nik nepyta, ludia ich davaju automaticky, inak by nedostali potrebne povolenia, alebo hocico ine.

S tou policiou mas pravdu, ale kazdy zakon ma svoje chyby, nic neni 100percentne a urcite by sa naslo vhodne riesenie tohto problemu.
Par tisiciek utopenych v policii sa vsak ani z daleka nemoze porovnavat s miliardami napr. v stavebnictve.

Prijatim tohto zakonu by sa urcite rozbilo vela uplatkarskych struktur. Spravilo by to tu mensie zemetrasenie. Proste by vznikol zrazu chaos v sektore korupcia, co by bola dobra sprava.

Osobne moc do hlbky tejto problematiky nevidim, len sa zamyslam o snahach Transparency International. Tuto instituciu by som rozhodne nespochybnoval.


----------



## zollium

E499.3056 said:


> Vsetci sa mu smeju, lebo jediny sa dokazal postavit a odhodlal sa zastavit to, ze Kalinak a cela banda z SDKU si z Ministerstva obrany urobili bankomat. Keby nebol zasiahol, tak by na dalsie roky armada nemala s cim hospodarit.
> 
> A vobec mi neprekaza, ze sa odpocuvaju aj obcania. Teda, najprv si treba povedat, kto boli ti 'obcania'. Ludia, ktori spolupracovali na pachani trestnych cinov. Ja osobne nemam co skryvat a vobec by mi nevadilo, ak by ma niekto odpocuval.
> 
> Vacsina byvalych pracovnikov tajnych sluzieb a MO? Ti, ktori brali tie niekolkomilionove uplatky? Taki sa nemaju co ozyvat.


Tvoj nazor respektujem ale to ze by ti nevadilo keby sa odpocuvali aj obcania si dufam nemyslel vazne, to prosim ta radsej nikde nehovor.A kto rozhoduje o tom kto je obcan a kto nie? Nie sme vsetci obcania?Problem je ze Galkovi resp.jeho ludom sa veci uplne vymkli spod kontroly a odpocuvali novinarov a ludi ktori evidentne ziadnou hrozbou pre stat neboli.


----------



## Strummer

zollium said:


> Ale sa bavime o tom ze bez toho aby banky poziciavali,a teda vytvarali akoze buduce peniaze,zavazky, vladam a domacnostiam, tie realne HODNOTY nema kto spotrebovat a teda zjednodusene darmo mas uhlie a ropu a know how ked budes moct akurat tak sediet doma kedze ludia si nemaju,to co produkuju,medzi sebou,ako zakupit !!!Specialne to plati dnes ked su vlady ktore maju vojenske armady,skolstvo,zdravotnictvo,dochodkovy system atd.Ved ste to nevideli v tom videu ze nejakych 95% v obehu su peniaze virtualne???Krytie akoze zlatom alebo nejakou realnou protihodnotou uz nemoze fungovat ani len v teoretickej rovine.To nevidite ako su vsetci dezorientovani lebo nevedia ze do coho to vlastne maju investovat lebo sa ukazuje ze nic,ani zlato,nie je zarukou nejakej stabilnej akoze realnej hodnoty?!


ok, tak este jeden prispevok...

Ale samozrejme ze to fungovat moze... vytvaranim realnej pridanej hodnoty, z ktorej cast sa premeni na spotrebu a cast sa pouzije na rozvoj infrastruktury krajiny. V tom nie je vobec ziadny problem... problem je v niecom uplne inom, a to ze zapadny (najma anglo-americky) svet si zvykol na to, ze tu pridanu hodnotu tvorit nemusi, a ze mu staci na zaklade svojej geopolitickej dominancie vykradat zvysok sveta. Vsetky tie videa a kecy o nekonecnych dlhoch sa tykaju prevazne USA a Velkej Britanie... takeho Ruska, Brazilie, ciastocne aj Nemecka a mnozstva inych krajin, ktore produkuju realne hodnoty, sa netykaju vobec, a tieto krajiny su do nich len zatahovane kvoli tomu ze financny system je bohuzial globalizovany. Trvalo udrzatelna produkcia pridanej hodnoty a jej spotreba je uplne v pohode mozna, akurat ju treba zalozit na obnovitelnych zdrojoch a rovnovahe produkcie a spotreby.

A banky v sucasnej podobe v tomto celom nikto nepotrebuje, a uz vobec nie sukromne a globalne. Staci jedna statna banka plniaca funkciu sprostredkovatela transakcii plus velke mnozstvo malych lokalnych (komunitnych) bank plniacich funkciu investicneho financovania vacsich projektov. Pricom to, ze su lokalne a komunitne (teda su pod kontrolou svojich miestnych vlastnikov) zabezpeci to, ze budu investovat len do veci, ktore v buducnosti vytvoria realny multiplikacny efekt a pridanu hodnotu.


----------



## E499.3056

zollium said:


> Tvoj nazor respektujem ale to ze by ti nevadilo keby sa odpocuvali aj obcania si dufam nemyslel vazne, to prosim ta radsej nikde nehovor.A kto rozhoduje o tom kto je obcan a kto nie? Nie sme vsetci obcania?Problem je ze Galkovi resp.jeho ludom sa veci uplne vymkli spod kontroly a odpocuvali novinarov a ludi ktori evidentne ziadnou hrozbou pre stat neboli.


A ako ty vies o tom, ze hrozbou neboli? Ten, kto spolupracuje na pachani trestneho cinu, nie je hrozbou? Navyse, ak sa okrada/podkopava stat.

Preco by som to nemal nikde hovorit? Ked chcem viest sukromny rozhovor, tak sa s tym clovekom stretnem osobne a nebudem mu rozpravat vsetko od a po zet cez telefon.


----------



## pt82

Kto si myslí že gorila sa vyšetrí a niekto za to pojde sedieť je v podstate naivný. 
p.s. nepíšte tu toho toľko, normálne nestíham všetko čítať


----------



## E499.3056

Strummer said:


> No vyborne hno:


Ja nie som velmi diskretny typ cloveka, takze to aj mozno preto.


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> Dufal som ze z nasej doterajsej diskusie si zistil o co mi ide a preco si myslim ze nazory Smeru nie su take odveci ako by ich niektori chceli vidiet.


Jedna vec je nazor smeru, ktory prezentuju vo svojom programe, vystupeniach. Toto je zial do znacnej miery len politicky marketing. Problem je prave to politicke pozadie SMERu. Keby ta strana nemala take brutalne dotacie od svojich mecenasov, ktorymi su vplyvne podnikatelske skupiny, tak by neboli tam kde su. To je ten problem. Vodu kazu, vino piju. Kde vzal Fico zo svojho platu premiera X6 ku (kazde rano chodi behavat so psom na hradzu) a hodinky v sume co polka slovenska nezarobi rocne? Nevravim ze na to nema z pozicie premiera narok, samozrejme ze ma, toto by mali byt ludia co maju kludne 30 000€ mesacne, kedze riadia celu krajinu. Ale mali by sa zodpovedat, co zial nerobia. 



> Pri sucastnej "vlade kapitalu" by som bol rad keby (a to plati specialne o Slovensku) to prerozdelenie hodnot v spolocnosti bolo take aby co najvacsi pocet ludi mal nejake zivotne standardy.Aby min.mzda na Slovensku nebola kolko? 250 eur ci kolko to je ved to je pluvanec do tvare cloveka.Ved to som ja zarobil v prepocte za 2 opakujem dva 8 hodinove dni prace ked som zil v USA. Chapes kaxno ze nasi ludia otrocia?Ja neviem z akych si ty pomerov ale uvedomujes si to ty vobec?


Chapem a suhlasim. Nebudem rozoberat moje rodinne zazemie, myslim ze je irelevantne. Suhlasim aj s tymito vecami. Som skor vsak za aktivne ako pasivne nastroje socialnej politiky a cestu k zvysovaniu minimalnej mzdy vidim skor cez vytvaranie podmienok na spravnu strukturu ekonomiky, ako administrativne urcovanie. Totiz, treba sa pozriet v akej obalsti robia nasi ludia. Nasi ludia robia v oblastiach, kde si vyssie mzdy proste nezasluzia, nemaju narok, kedze realne neprodukuju hodnotu prislusnu ich praci. Treba limitovat marzu vyrobcov, resp. sa snazit zabezpecit to, aby dostali adekvatnu pracu za adekvatne peniaze, ale neboli nezamestnani. 


> A ano kludne by som zdanil ludi s nadstandardnymi prijmami a takisto banky ,ano uplne v pohode,penazi maju dost!!!


Co sa tyka ludi - ano, ale co je podla teba nadstandardny prijem ? Ja si nemyslim ze to je 33000 €. Z pohladu strednej vrstvy si tato nezasluzi byt zdanena, kedze netvori nadmerne uspory, hlavne investuje, do byvania a Tebou menovanej spotreby. Cize cim sirsia stredna vrstva, tym lepsie. Nadstandardne zarabajuce skupiny treba dodanit, kedze ich hranicna uzitocnost penazi uz klesa (kazda dalsia jednotka ma pre nich mensi a mensi vyznam). 



> Slovensko celkovo nema velmi na vyber,jedina moznost je drzat sa EU a snazit sa hospodarit s prijatelnymi dlhmi a postupne prejst na ine pomerne zastupenie vyroba/sluzby/polnohospodarstvo teda v prospech sofistikovanejsej ekonomiky


Suhlasim, ale to prave Fico nerobil. PPP projekty s nakladmi dlhovej sluzby nad ramcom vsetkych (aj Greckych) statnych dlhopisov, boli totalne fiasko.



> A ano som za stavanie dialnic aj cez PPP.


Aj ja, ale nie tam kde sa stavali a nie takym modelom. Aj PPP sa da robit inak. To u nas bol len dodavatelsky financovany uver, ziadne PPP. Firma to len postavi a bude spravovat, vsetky rizika, vsetko znasa stat. 



> Lebo ked vidim ake cesty a celkovo infrastr. su vo svete tak sa mi chce plakat.Sme uplne za opicami a stavbou 5 kilometrov rocne sa nikam nedostaneme.


Suhlasim, ale opat ta nasmerujem na nadsadene ceny, tendre a spol. Keby nemame cesty take drahe a keby realne staviame, tak uz mohla cela D1 stat a mohli sa stavat cesty v regionoch, ktore to potrebuju daleko viac. 



> A ak su PPP vyratane ako v konecnom dosledku prinosne tak preco nie.


Takuto analyzu som videl len od zdruzenia PPP, co nepokladam za doveryhodny zdroj  Inak vychadzali vo vsetkom tieto analyzy nemdobre, staci sa spytat aquilu


----------



## zollium

E499.3056 said:


> A ako ty vies o tom, ze hrozbou neboli? Ten, kto spolupracuje na pachani trestneho cinu, nie je hrozbou? Navyse, ak sa okrada/podkopava stat.
> 
> Preco by som to nemal nikde hovorit? Ked chcem viest sukromny rozhovor, tak sa s tym clovekom stretnem osobne a nebudem mu rozpravat vsetko od a po zet cez telefon.


To je zvlastna uvaha ..a ty odkial vies ze hrozbou boli?Lebo to povedal Galko?Vravim ze ja sa len tesim ked sa to cele presetri a garantujem ti ze sa ukaze ze Galko to proste prestrelil.Isiel daleko za svoje kompetencie a evidentne isiel po jemu nepohodlnych ludoch,to je cele.Tie odpocuvania boli cielene proti ludom ktori kririzovali SaS.Spravil si z VOSky taku svoju malu STB....


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> ok, tak este jeden prispevok...
> 
> Ale samozrejme ze to fungovat moze... vytvaranim realnej pridanej hodnoty, z ktorej cast sa premeni na spotrebu a cast sa pouzije na rozvoj infrastruktury krajiny. V tom nie je vobec ziadny problem... problem je v niecom uplne inom, a to ze zapadny (najma anglo-americky) svet si zvykol na to, ze tu pridanu hodnotu tvorit nemusi, a ze mu staci na zaklade svojej geopolitickej dominancie vykradat zvysok sveta. Vsetky tie videa a kecy o nekonecnych dlhoch sa tykaju prevazne USA a Velkej Britanie... takeho Ruska, Brazilie, ciastocne aj Nemecka a mnozstva inych krajin, ktore produkuju realne hodnoty, sa netykaju vobec, a tieto krajiny su do nich len zatahovane kvoli tomu ze financny system je bohuzial globalizovany. Trvalo udrzatelna produkcia pridanej hodnoty a jej spotreba je uplne v pohode mozna, akurat ju treba zalozit na obnovitelnych zdrojoch a rovnovahe produkcie a spotreby.
> 
> A banky v sucasnej podobe v tomto celom nikto nepotrebuje, a uz vobec nie sukromne a globalne. Staci jedna statna banka plniaca funkciu sprostredkovatela transakcii plus velke mnozstvo malych lokalnych (komunitnych) bank plniacich funkciu investicneho financovania vacsich projektov. Pricom to, ze su lokalne a komunitne (teda su pod kontrolou svojich miestnych vlastnikov) zabezpeci to, ze budu investovat len do veci, ktore v buducnosti vytvoria realny multiplikacny efekt a pridanu hodnotu.


strummer nehnevaj sa ale nerozumiem co pises ..a myslim ze by tomu nerozumel ani ziaden ekonom..."vytvaranim realnej pridanej hodnoty, z ktorej cast sa premeni na spotrebu a cast sa pouzije na rozvoj infrastruktury krajiny"...tak toto je ,nenahnevaj sa na mna ,uplny nezmysel... prepac ale nemam na to iny vyraz....aka statna banka plniaca ulohu sprostredkovatela?! ach, ach ,au ,au nechajme to tak...


----------



## Strummer

Ked tomu nerozumies, tak by asi bolo dobre vratit sa diskutovat do skolky na pieskovisko, alebo si aspon precitat vsetkych 252 stran tohto threadu, kde uz tieto veci boli preberane stokrat, predtym nez zacnes "diskutovat" a stazovat sa ze niecomu nerozumies...


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Jedna vec je nazor smeru, ktory prezentuju vo svojom programe, vystupeniach. Toto je zial do znacnej miery len politicky marketing. Problem je prave to politicke pozadie SMERu. Keby ta strana nemala take brutalne dotacie od svojich mecenasov, ktorymi su vplyvne podnikatelske skupiny, tak by neboli tam kde su. To je ten problem. Vodu kazu, vino piju. Kde vzal Fico zo svojho platu premiera X6 ku (kazde rano chodi behavat so psom na hradzu) a hodinky v sume co polka slovenska nezarobi rocne? Nevravim ze na to nema z pozicie premiera narok, samozrejme ze ma, toto by mali byt ludia co maju kludne 30 000€ mesacne, kedze riadia celu krajinu. Ale mali by sa zodpovedat, co zial nerobia.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapem a suhlasim. Nebudem rozoberat moje rodinne zazemie, myslim ze je irelevantne. Suhlasim aj s tymito vecami. Som skor vsak za aktivne ako pasivne nastroje socialnej politiky a cestu k zvysovaniu minimalnej mzdy vidim skor cez vytvaranie podmienok na spravnu strukturu ekonomiky, ako administrativne urcovanie. Totiz, treba sa pozriet v akej obalsti robia nasi ludia. Nasi ludia robia v oblastiach, kde si vyssie mzdy proste nezasluzia, nemaju narok, kedze realne neprodukuju hodnotu prislusnu ich praci. Treba limitovat marzu vyrobcov, resp. sa snazit zabezpecit to, aby dostali adekvatnu pracu za adekvatne peniaze, ale neboli nezamestnani.
> 
> 
> Co sa tyka ludi - ano, ale co je podla teba nadstandardny prijem ? Ja si nemyslim ze to je 33000 €. Z pohladu strednej vrstvy si tato nezasluzi byt zdanena, kedze netvori nadmerne uspory, hlavne investuje, do byvania a Tebou menovanej spotreby. Cize cim sirsia stredna vrstva, tym lepsie. Nadstandardne zarabajuce skupiny treba dodanit, kedze ich hranicna uzitocnost penazi uz klesa (kazda dalsia jednotka ma pre nich mensi a mensi vyznam).
> 
> 
> 
> Suhlasim, ale to prave Fico nerobil. PPP projekty s nakladmi dlhovej sluzby nad ramcom vsetkych (aj Greckych) statnych dlhopisov, boli totalne fiasko.
> 
> 
> Aj ja, ale nie tam kde sa stavali a nie takym modelom. Aj PPP sa da robit inak. To u nas bol len dodavatelsky financovany uver, ziadne PPP. Firma to len postavi a bude spravovat, vsetky rizika, vsetko znasa stat.
> 
> 
> 
> Suhlasim, ale opat ta nasmerujem na nadsadene ceny, tendre a spol. Keby nemame cesty take drahe a keby realne staviame, tak uz mohla cela D1 stat a mohli sa stavat cesty v regionoch, ktore to potrebuju daleko viac.
> 
> 
> Takuto analyzu som videl len od zdruzenia PPP, co nepokladam za doveryhodny zdroj  Inak vychadzali vo vsetkom tieto analyzy nemdobre, staci sa spytat aquilu


A aquila to je kto ?Nejaky kvantov pocitac co ma na vsetko odpoved ?Pozeral som viac krat debatu o PPP aj v televizii aj sa toho dost popisalo a prinos a vyhodnost PPP nikto relevantny teda okrem irelevantneho Figela nespochybnil.Pokial viem bol tam Palcak a dalsi a ti tvrdili ze je to OK.Samozrejme ja som tie vypocty a anlyzy nevidel ale ty si ich videl?Alebo ten tvoj aquila?Ci su to len politicke omacky...take nepotrebujem


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Ked tomu nerozumies, tak by asi bolo dobre vratit sa diskutovat do skolky na pieskovisko, alebo si aspon precitat vsetkych 252 stran tohto threadu, kde uz tieto veci boli preberane stokrat, predtym nez zacnes "diskutovat" a stazovat sa ze niecomu nerozumies...


To si nemyslel vazne s tymi 250 stranami :lolroblem je ze to co si napisal je skutocny nezmysel.Daj to precitat niekomu kto rozumie aspon zakladom ekonomie a dostanes rovnaku odpoved.Neviem preco si podrazdeny,ty dostavas v zivote neustale len suhlasne odpovede :nuts: ?? A ja som v skolke na pieskovisku nediskutoval ale som sa hral s autickami :lol:


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> Ono tych komousov nikto odtial nevypudil, lebo sa vypudit ani nedaju a za tento zkostnateny stav moze prave meciar.
> 
> Neviem, ci sa daju najst vacsie kauzy ako za vlada. Tie jeho excesy z neho robia najvacsieho hajzla. Unos prezidentovho syna, to je silna kava, uzka spolupraca sis a mafie, toto nikto neprekona. O rozkradnuti statu ani nehovorim.(VSZ,nebankovky).
> 
> Takemu poslancovi, co caka, kym mu niekto bude ochotny dat uplatok, hned skoncia dobre casy po prijati toho zakona. Proste ten uplatok nezoberie, lebo sa bude bat.
> 
> Ta obojstranna vyhodnost vysokej korupcie je dost diskutabilna. Tazko sa da porovnat vyhoda dostat za nic par milionov, ako vyhoda ziskat nejaku zakazku (ktoru by podla zakona mal dostat tak ci tak).
> Oni to uz maju tak zorganizovane, ze bez uplatku sa nikam nedostanes, tie uplatky si uz priamo nik nepyta, ludia ich davaju automaticky, inak by nedostali potrebne povolenia, alebo hocico ine.
> 
> S tou policiou mas pravdu, ale kazdy zakon ma svoje chyby, nic neni 100percentne a urcite by sa naslo vhodne riesenie tohto problemu.
> Par tisiciek utopenych v policii sa vsak ani z daleka nemoze porovnavat s miliardami napr. v stavebnictve.
> 
> Prijatim tohto zakonu by sa urcite rozbilo vela uplatkarskych struktur. Spravilo by to tu mensie zemetrasenie. Proste by vznikol zrazu chaos v sektore korupcia, co by bola dobra sprava.
> 
> Osobne moc do hlbky tejto problematiky nevidim, len sa zamyslam o snahach Transparency International. Tuto instituciu by som rozhodne nespochybnoval.


Za nevypudenie (post)komunistov počas svojej vlády môže Mečiar, faktom ale je, že ani nasledujúce vlády ich nevypudili. Mečiar mal excesy za ktoré by sa nehanbili ani komunisti, nasledujúce vlády sa od neho ale líšili skôr kvantitatívne ako kvalitatívne.

Korupcia je široký fenomén, existujú prípady, keď musíš dať úplatok, aby si sa dostal k niečomu, čo ti podľa zákona patrí. Existujú ale aj prípady, keď dávaš úplatok nie preto, lebo musíš, ale preto že chceš. Napríklad chceš sa dostať k zákazke na úkor konkurencie alebo chceš zákazku za vyššiu než trhovú cenu.

Nezdá sa mi šťastné paušálne zbaviť zodpovednosti ľudí, čo dávajú úplatky. Priamo by to aj tak neviedlo k potlačeniu korupcie. Ak je nejaká korupčná štruktúra, kde sa jej účastníci už viac-menej poznajú, tak tam takáto zmena neurobí nič. Ani v iných prípadoch neprinesie žiadne výhody oproti použitiu agenta provokatéra. Aj teraz vždy existuje riziko, že osoba, s ktorou si dohaduješ úplatok, je agent, teraz navyše existuje toto riziko na oboch stranách. Aj keby bol teda trestne zodpovedný len príjemca, tak by si to stále vyžadovalo, aby ten, kto má dať úplatok, vopred toto oznámil polícií, aby sa to mohlo zdokumentovať a ideálne prichytiť páchateľa priamo pri čine. Aj v tomto prípade by vlastne muselo ísť o agenta. Takáto úprava by korupciu nie že nepotlačila, ale skôr uľahčila, keďže na jednej strane by nebolo žiadne riziko.

K tej TI, zaujímalo by ma, či takáto úprava už niekde existuje, osobne nechápem tento konkrétny názor tejto organizácie. Nepasujem sa do role odborníka na korupciu, ale myslím, že mám dostatočné znalosti minimálne na to, aby som mohol tento názor kritizovať.


----------



## E499.3056

zollium said:


> To je zvlastna uvaha ..a ty odkial vies ze hrozbou boli?Lebo to povedal Galko?Vravim ze ja sa len tesim ked sa to cele presetri a garantujem ti ze sa ukaze ze Galko to proste prestrelil.Isiel daleko za svoje kompetencie a evidentne isiel po jemu nepohodlnych ludoch,to je cele.Tie odpocuvania boli cielene proti ludom ktori kririzovali SaS.Spravil si z VOSky taku svoju malu STB....


Hrozbou nazyvam kazdeho cloveka, ktory parazituje na nasich verejnych financiach. A viem to zo svojich zdrojov. Ktori ludia kritizovali SaS? No predsa ti, ktorym korupcia ako standard vyhovuje. Ocakavam, kedy mi korupcia rano z chladnicky vypadne.


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Za nevypudenie (post)komunistov počas svojej vlády môže Mečiar, faktom ale je, že ani nasledujúce vlády ich nevypudili. Mečiar mal excesy za ktoré by sa nehanbili ani komunisti, nasledujúce vlády sa od neho ale líšili skôr kvantitatívne ako kvalitatívne.


Jednak aj preto, lebo Meciar nim sam bol


----------



## Strummer

zollium said:


> To si nemyslel vazne s tymi 250 stranami :lol:


Samozrejme ze myslel, to je snad elementarna slusnost, ze ked sa chcem zapojit do nejakej diskusie, tak si najskor precitam o com ta diskusia vlastne je, a aky bol jej doterajsi priebeh... toto totiz neni pokec.sk alebo podobne zumpy, z ktorych si sem ocividne prisiel.


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> A aquila to je kto ?Nejaky kvantov pocitac co ma na vsetko odpoved ?Pozeral som viac krat debatu o PPP aj v televizii aj sa toho dost popisalo a prinos a vyhodnost PPP nikto relevantny teda okrem irelevantneho Figela nespochybnil.Pokial viem bol tam Palcak a dalsi a ti tvrdili ze je to OK.Samozrejme ja som tie vypocty a anlyzy nevidel ale ty si ich videl?Alebo ten tvoj aquila?Ci su to len politicke omacky...take nepotrebujem


Snad nemyslis vazne, ze v "slovenskych mienkotvornych mediach" sa prezentovali relevantne informacie ? Teda, ak za take pokladas o 5 minut 12, relaciu v politike na TA3 a nejake clanky v pravde/sme ... 

Aquila je clovek co vedie forum dialnice.info, myslim ze jednu z najobsiahlejsich "databaz" o vsetkych moznych projektoch a aj ked nie je oficialna autorita (ako Palcak, ktory je predsa kolega isteho p. Igora Chomu, ktory je zase poslanec za SMER). Toto nie je pre mna objektivna entita na podavanie nazoru. 

Clovek nemusi byt ekonomicky expert, aby si vedel porovnat 170 milionov za kilometer dialnice v betone so 700 milionov za rychlostnu cestu s otaznou kvalitou, nehovoriac o nakladoch dlhovej sluzby s urokovymi mierami atakujucimi 9% p.a. Toto mi ako vhodny projekt neprijde. Ale budiz.


----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> No nie, ja by som to rad pocul vysvetlene. Co konkretne dlzia tie vlady tym bankam? Dam ti ilustracny priklad: predstav si, ze jedneho dna, vsetky krajiny znarodnia sukromne banky, posobiace v ich krajinach (co nie je vobec nejaky nerealny scenar, v Nemecku sa so znarodnenim Deutsche Bank vazne pocita ako jednym z moznych scenarov). Tym padom sa stanu vlady majitelmi bank a budu teda dlzit sami sebe... cim sa vlastne tento dlh stane bezpredmetnym. Tak by som teda rad vedel, co budu nasledky pre realny svet? Zmiznu tovarne, material, potraviny, prestane nieco realne existovat? Alebo co teda bude realny dopad toho, ze tento dlh zo dna na den prestane existovat? Podla mna realny dopad nebude vobec ziadny, z coho logicky vyplyva, ze tento dlh v skutocnosti neexistuje.
> 
> A cele je to len o tom, ze nepodstatny a zbytocny sprostredkovatel transakcii (banky) vytvoril sam o sebe dojem, ze je dolezity a ze na nom nieco zavisi, pricom na nom realne nezavisi vobec nic, on nevytvara ziadnu pridanu hodnotu, teda ani nema nic, co by realne mohol niekomu poziciavat, takze mu nikto nemoze ani nic dlhovat.


Mas u mna velke plus.


----------



## kidos

Qwert said:


> Za nevypudenie (post)komunistov počas svojej vlády môe Mečiar, faktom ale je, e ani nasledujúce vlády ich nevypudili. Mečiar mal excesy za ktoré by sa nehanbili ani komunisti, nasledujúce vlády sa od neho ale líili skôr kvantitatívne ako kvalitatívne.
> 
> Korupcia je iroký fenomén, existujú prípady, keď musí dať úplatok, aby si sa dostal k niečomu, čo ti podľa zákona patrí. Existujú ale aj prípady, keď dáva úplatok nie preto, lebo musí, ale preto e chce. Napríklad chce sa dostať k zákazke na úkor konkurencie alebo chce zákazku za vyiu ne trhovú cenu.
> 
> Nezdá sa mi ťastné pauálne zbaviť zodpovednosti ľudí, čo dávajú úplatky. Priamo by to aj tak neviedlo k potlačeniu korupcie. Ak je nejaká korupčná truktúra, kde sa jej účastníci u viac-menej poznajú, tak tam takáto zmena neurobí nič. Ani v iných prípadoch neprinesie iadne výhody oproti pouitiu agenta provokatéra. Aj teraz vdy existuje riziko, e osoba, s ktorou si dohaduje úplatok, je agent, teraz navye existuje toto riziko na oboch stranách. Aj keby bol teda trestne zodpovedný len príjemca, tak by si to stále vyadovalo, aby ten, kto má dať úplatok, vopred toto oznámil polícií, aby sa to mohlo zdokumentovať a ideálne prichytiť páchateľa priamo pri čine. Aj v tomto prípade by vlastne muselo ísť o agenta. Takáto úprava by korupciu nie e nepotlačila, ale skôr uľahčila, keďe na jednej strane by nebolo iadne riziko.
> 
> K tej TI, zaujímalo by ma, či takáto úprava u niekde existuje, osobne nechápem tento konkrétny názor tejto organizácie. Nepasujem sa do role odborníka na korupciu, ale myslím, e mám dostatočné znalosti minimálne na to, aby som mohol tento názor kritizovať.


Mozno mas pravdu, vravim, ze sa tomu az do hlbky nerozumiem. Skus o tom nieco vysprtat od Ceskej TI ak sa ti chce. Tento nazor som tu od nich viac krat pocul, bohuzial, neviem cim je podlozeny a nerad by som tuto organizaciu nejak velmi kritizoval. Ja mam momentalne pocitac v servise a pri mojej technickej zdatnosti som rad, ze sa mi do telefonu podarilo nainstalovat SSC.


----------



## Aan

Sukino said:


> Touareg montovali iba v BA. Cayenne iba v BA a v Leipzigu. Pochybujem, ze sa to zmenilo.


este na margo nasej skvelej bilancie s Cinou som si na to spomenul, ked som dnes cital o tomto chudakovi Cinanovi ktory sa snazi vratit Porsche Cayenne  (Made in Slovakia? )

http://www.chinasmack.com/2012/stor...-refund-beseiges-dealership-with-protest.html

musim niekedy postudovat tie Touaregy a Cayenne na ulici, kedze mi bolo povedane ze vsetko co ma na sebe cinsky nazov ma byt vyrobene v Cine a jedine skutocny import tam nema cinske znaky (aj ked zase ich nie je problem dat prec, ked sa chce niekto citit ako vacsi frajer), davnejsie som dostal info ze jedna z mala znaciek co ma skutocne dovozy do Ciny je Mini a preto stoji viac nez daleko vacsie Audi kvoli enormnemu clu

sorry za OT


----------



## Strummer

Znova, Touareg a Q7 sa vyrabaju len v Bratislave, Cayenne sa vyraba ciastocne v Bratislave a dokoncuje v Leipzigu. Co sa tyka oznaceni a podobnych veci, tie sa na kazde auto davaju v sulade s poziadavkami v danej krajine (napriklad auta do USA maju povinne odrazky na bokoch vpredu aj vzadu, miesta na SPZky su ine, auta do severskych krajin maju denne svietenie, atd... je to kopec vselijakych specifickych rozdielov). Okrem toho napisy si aj tak moze dat kazdy zakaznik prec ako sucast objednavky.

Porsche sa inac vsetky oficialne vyrabaju len v Nemecku a male mnozstvo vo Finsku. Prvy model, ktory by sa mal oficialne vo velkom vyrabat mimo Nemecka, je male SUV Cayun, ktore sa vraj bude robit v Cine (kvoli spolocnej platforme s Audi Q5, ktore sa tam uz vyraba).


----------



## Qwert

Narazil som na zaujímavý výrok, ktorý ma prinútil k zamysleniu sa. Neviem, kto je jeho autorom, ale dám ho sem:



> V prostředí neoliberální ideologie a jejího systému pervertuje liberálně demokratická společnost v systém oligarchické vlády jedné politicko-ekonomické vrstvy rozprostřené napříč demokratickými politickými stranami.


Prílišné oslabovanie hlavne ekonomickej moci štátu vedie k tomu, že táto moc prechádza do rúk ľudí v súkromnom sektore. Aby mohli svoju moc naplno využívať, tak bohatí podnikatelia (kapitalisti) a politici vlastne splývajú do vrstvy, ktorá sa dá nazvať establishment.

Neoliberalizmus teda vedie k vzniku úzkej skupiny oligarchov, v rukách ktorých splýva ekonomická s politická moc.

Vychádza mi z toho len jediné, zničiť oligarchiu sa dá len len posilnením ekonomickej moci štátu. To ale má tiež svoje úskalia. Nenarážam teraz na ten blud, ktorý tu roky šírili hlásne trúby oligarchov, teda že štát je zlý vlastník. Nie len ekonomickú moc štátu treba podrobiť rozsiahlej kontrole. Pri silnom štáte túto kontrolu môžu vykonávať občania a ich zástupcovia. Preto je dôležitá maximálna transparentnosť a voľný prístup k prehľadným a zrozumiteľným informáciám. Zdôrazňujem prehľadným a zrozumiteľným, lebo napríklad zverejnenie obrovského množstva neusporiadaných informácií je skoro to isté, ako keby žiadne informácie zverejnené neboli. Štát by malo byť silný navonok, ale čo možno najviac otvorený dovnútra vo vzťahu k občanom.

Socializmus nestroskotal na tom, že by bol štát z princípu zlý a neefektívny vlastník, stroskotal na tom, že chýbala kontrola, transparentnosť a informácie, čo viedlo k vzniku iného druhu oligarchie.


----------



## wuane

^^ s tymto sa da suhlasit.Narod si vsak musi nejakych ´´vodcov´´ najskor vychovat,a to zatial stale nie je pripad Slovenska,pretoze vidime ako sa ludia na najvyssich postoch spravaju,co mna privadza stale k zaveru,ze liberalny a otvoreny trh s rovnakymi sancami pre kazdeho je momentalne lepsia cesta pre Slovensko a jeho obcanov.Lebo dat nasim politikom nebodaj este vacsie kompetencie ako maju,tak neviem neviem.

Samozrejme,v krajinach kde je vysoka vzdelanost,politicka gramotnost a zabezpecena prirodzena kontrola obcanmi(ktori to daju aj patricne najavo ak sa im nieco nepaci) je takato moznost aj so vsetkymi benefitmi(socialny system atd...).Na Slovensku je to ale zatial podla mna sci-fi.Neviem si totizto predstavit ze by ten silny stat viedol napriklad Fico alebo Gasparovic.Silny stat moze vzniknut len na zaklade silneho obyvatelstva,ktore si nenecha skakat po hlavach,ako sa tomu deje v pripade Slovenska.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Qwert said:


> Socializmus nestroskotal na tom, že by bol štát z princípu zlý a neefektívny vlastník, stroskotal na tom, že chýbala kontrola, transparentnosť a informácie, čo viedlo k vzniku iného druhu oligarchie.


Na to si prišiel ako?


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^ s tymto sa da suhlasit.Narod si vsak musi nejakych ´´vodcov´´ najskor vychovat,a to zatial stale nie je pripad Slovenska,pretoze vidime ako sa ludia na najvyssich postoch spravaju,co mna privadza stale k zaveru,ze liberalny a otvoreny trh s rovnakymi sancami pre kazdeho je momentalne lepsia cesta pre Slovensko a jeho obcanov.Lebo dat nasim politikom nebodaj este vacsie kompetencie ako maju,tak neviem neviem.
> 
> Samozrejme,v krajinach kde je vysoka vzdelanost,politicka gramotnost a zabezpecena prirodzena kontrola obcanmi(ktori to daju aj patricne najavo ak sa im nieco nepaci) je takato moznost aj so vsetkymi benefitmi(socialny system atd...).Na Slovensku je to ale zatial podla mna sci-fi.Neviem si totizto predstavit ze by ten silny stat viedol napriklad Fico alebo Gasparovic.Silny stat moze vzniknut len na zaklade silneho obyvatelstva,ktore si nenecha skakat po hlavach,ako sa tomu deje v pripade Slovenska.


V tejto krajine reálne nevládne nejaký Fico alebo Gašparovič. Škoda hovoriť o Radičovej, tá reálne nevládla ani svojej sekretárke. :nuts: Vodcovia tohto národa neprechádzajú žiadnymi voľbami, stoja v pozadí a "vlastnia" politické strany. Najvyššie posty v štáte nezaujímajú politici.

To čo som napísal nevylučuje voľný trh. Štát by nemal vlastniť úplne všetko ako za socializmu, mal by vlastniť hlavne niečo, čo by som nazval strategickými podnikmi. Tiež by mal buď vlastniť, alebo ak je to možné, tak rozdeliť monopoly (oligopoly).

Samozrejme ak štát nebude vlastniť všetko, tak stále bude možnosť, že vznikne vrstva bohatých ľudí, no už bude podstatne slabšia než to, čo tu máme teraz. Keďže ale bude, tak by bolo treba aj zásadne zreformovať politický systém, aby túto svoju výhodu nemohli zúžitkovať. V prvom rade by sa mal úplne zrušiť súčasný systém politických strán, ktoré sú niečo ako oligopolom moci a vstúpiť na tento "trh" je pre jednotlivca nemožné. Vôbec by som sa nebránil ani vedomostnému cenzu pri voľbách, o ktorom si hovoril.



Koro said:


> Na to si prišiel ako?


Určite to nebol jediný dôvod.  Ak sa pýtaš na niečo konkrétnejšie, tak povedz.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Qwert said:


> Určite to nebol jediný dôvod.  Ak sa pýtaš na niečo konkrétnejšie, tak povedz.


Čo viedlo k vzniku iného druhu oligarchie? Od začiatku to bolo stavané ako "silný štát" s totalitnou mocou malej skupiny ľudí.


----------



## Kachle

Strummer said:


> No nie, ja by som to rad pocul vysvetlene. Co konkretne dlzia tie vlady tym bankam? Dam ti ilustracny priklad: predstav si, ze jedneho dna, vsetky krajiny znarodnia sukromne banky, posobiace v ich krajinach (co nie je vobec nejaky nerealny scenar, v Nemecku sa so znarodnenim Deutsche Bank vazne pocita ako jednym z moznych scenarov). Tym padom sa stanu vlady majitelmi bank a budu teda dlzit sami sebe... cim sa vlastne tento dlh stane bezpredmetnym. Tak by som teda rad vedel, co budu nasledky pre realny svet? Zmiznu tovarne, material, potraviny, prestane nieco realne existovat? Alebo co teda bude realny dopad toho, ze tento dlh zo dna na den prestane existovat? Podla mna realny dopad nebude vobec ziadny, z coho logicky vyplyva, ze tento dlh v skutocnosti neexistuje.
> 
> A cele je to len o tom, ze nepodstatny a zbytocny sprostredkovatel transakcii (banky) vytvoril sam o sebe dojem, ze je dolezity a ze na nom nieco zavisi, pricom na nom realne nezavisi vobec nic, on nevytvara ziadnu pridanu hodnotu, teda ani nema nic, co by realne mohol niekomu poziciavat, takze mu nikto nemoze ani nic dlhovat.


To je znôška dojmov, neprávd a až hlúpostí, do ktorej je primiešaná troška faktov. Logicky to nesedí.

Znárodnenie bude niečo stáť (dokonca aj Hugo vypláca znárodnené podiely). Skade na to štát zoberie? Požičia si od znárodňovanej banky? A kde na to zoberie znárodňovaná banka? Od inej zoštátňovanej banky? Neštátne banky by nemali podľa tej predstavy ani existovať. 
Alebo by sa len natlačili potrebné peniaze? Však to vedie k hyperinflácii. Tá vytrestá najmä ľudí čo zodpovedne hospodária a šetria. Zasa by si to odskákal najmä bežný plebs.

Štát má dlžoby iba voči bankám? To určite ani zďaleka nie. Štátne dlhopisy si predsa kupuje kde kto, dokonca aj bežní občania. Aj dôchodkové fondy atď. Neviem teda, ako by mohli zaniknúť všetky dlhy. 
Dokonca aj v stave, keby všetky dlhy ovládali iba banky, tak stále nerozumiem zrušeniu dlhov. Ako by prebehlo? To akože by majiteľ banky (štát) len tak zrušil dlhy určitého dlžníka (seba samého)? Z čoho by potom tá banka fungovala? Čo s dlhmi, ktoré má banka voči iným bankám/inštitúciám? Tie by sa zrušili tiež? Lebo ak banka príde o aktíva (dlhy voči nej), tak ťažko bude môcť poskytovať úvery a kto ju potom zastúpi (keď všetky banky budú na tom rovnako)? Navyše by nemala z čoho splatiť svoje záväzky a zbankrotovala by.

Podobne je to predsa so zdravotnou alebo sociálnou poisťovňou. Štát neplatí za svojich poistencov a má teda voči poisťovni dlh. Takže na vyriešenie problému, podľa uvedeného nápadu, stačí len tento dlh zrušiť a nikoho sa to nedotkne. Tomu nemôže predsa nikto veriť.

Banky síce reálne nevytvárajú hodnoty, sú však jedným zo základných pilierov trhového hospodárstva. Zaujímalo by ma, ako by potom fungovalo malé a stredné podnikanie. Kde by sa bral kapitál? Bol by nejaký štátny fond (rýchlo skorumpovaný a neefektívny moloch) alebo by sa, ako za antických čias, musel každý obracať na nejakého patróna (a teda by bol systém oligarchistický). To mi ako zlepšenie nepríde. 
Trhové hospodárstvo potrebuje veľa nezávislých bánk, ktoré rôzne pristupujú k úverovaniu / investovaniu. Zároveň však je potrebné zabrániť systematickým závislostiam, t.j. aby žiadna banka nebola „too big to fail“. Je veľa možností ako to dosiahnuť, ale veľmi sa v to dúfať nedá. Ak sa aj odmyslia technické problémy (odstránenie súčasných previazaní), tak je tam problém chýbajúcej vôle tak spraviť. 
Ale určité zlepšenie sa dostaviť môže, napr. odčlenenie investičného bankovníctva (špekulantov) od bežného retailového (sporenie a úverovanie), alebo možno aj daň na transakcie atď.

Celý ten nápad, rovnako ako jedna zdravotná poisťovňa, vyzerá tak logicky, a pritom je ale fundamentálne nesprávny. Podľa mňa skôr platí, že systém, kde je množstvo nezávislých (čím nezávislejších, tým lepšie) entít rôznej veľkosti dlhodobo stabilnejší, ako systém, kde sa moc sústreďuje do malého množstva obrov. Chyba v jedinej banke v štáte by mala oveľa horšie následky, ako chyba niekoľkých jedincov vo veľkom stáde. Regulácia štátom by teda mala smerovať k vytvoreniu otvoreného, férového trhu, kde je možné vykonávať nezávislé rozhodnutia podložené dostatočnými a správnymi informáciami. Regulácia by mala brániť vzniku priveľkých bánk, ale zároveň by nemala brániť k vzniku veľkých bánk, žiadna však nesmie byť životne dôležitá pre celú spoločnosť.
Ups, som sa rozpísal, radšej skončím. Sem by sa hodil test, že "kto to číta, má pivo na mňa".


----------



## Strummer

Znova, ja nemam nic proti bankam. Ale mali by to byt banky lokalne, komunitne, take akych v Nemecku existuju stovky, a aj v USA je ich dost. Take, ktore investuju kapital do firiem, ktore tvoria realne hodnoty a nevytvaraju virtualny pseudosvet. To iste sa tyka burzy, ktora v dnesnej podobe je vsetko mozne, ale nastrojom na obchodovanie s podielmi realnych firiem, ktore by mali tvorit hodnoty a prinasat vlastnikom zisk, uz davno nie je. Okrem toho, ten priklad so zrusenim dlhu bola ilustracia, ktora by predpokladala zrusenie celeho toho choreho systemu, takze tie problemy ktore spominas by nenastali. Podstata toho co som napisal bola skor abstraktna: ako moze niekto, kto ziadnu hodnotu nevytvoril, vobec niekomu inemu nieco pozicat? Ano, chapem casovu hodnotu penazi, a vsetky ostatne veci, ale aj tak to nedava zmysel. Celkova suma vsetkeho bohatstva na tejto planete je dana celkovou sumou realne existujucich hodnot (nielen realnych veci, ale aj pracovnej sily, know-how, atd...) plus nejakej projekcie do buducnosti, a tym padom existencia financneho systemu x-nasobne vacsieho nez tato realna suma nedava vobec ziadny zmysel. Preto si myslim, ze vacsina tych dlhov v skutocnosti neexistuje. A ak by sa nasiel niekto (boh? mimozemstania?) kto by z pozicie absolutnej moci VSETKY tieto dlhy zo dna na den zrusil, nic by sa nestalo. Lebo znova sa pytam, co by sa stalo? Zmizli by polia na ktorych sa pestuju potraviny? Tovarne by sa rozplynuli? Ludia by sa stratili? Alebo co vlastne? A ak by sa nic nestalo, z toho logicky vyplyva, ze tie dlhy su len virtualne. Alebo mi chces tvrdit, ze vsetky tie polia, tovarne, atd... existuju len preto, ze niekto (banka) niekedy v minulosti pozicala peniaze na ich vytvorenie? Ze bez bank by nic z toho realneho co vidime okolo seba nebolo? A ze tym padom banky toto vsetko vlastnia? To je absurdne.

este doplnim, velmi dobry rozhovor k tejto teme z predvcerajsej Daily Show (ironicke ze jediny doveryhodny zdroj informacii v USA je komedialna relacia):

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-january-18-2012/exclusive---joe-nocera-extended-interview-pt--1

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-january-18-2012/exclusive---joe-nocera-extended-interview-pt--2

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-january-18-2012/exclusive---joe-nocera-extended-interview-pt--3


----------



## Qwert

Koro said:


> Čo viedlo k vzniku iného druhu oligarchie? Od začiatku to bolo stavané ako "silný štát" s totalitnou mocou malej skupiny ľudí.


Socializmus bola ideológia využitá na nastolenie diktatúry relatívne úzkej skupiny ľudí. Táto oligarchia mohla vzniknúť preto, lebo zaviedla do spoločnosti neslobodu, ovládala médiá, školy, vydavateľstvá, políciu, súdy atď. Mohli si teda robiť čo chceli, nikto zvonku tomu nemohol nie že zabrániť, o väčšine vecí sa ani nedozvedel. Ten štát nepatril občanom, patril oligarchom.

Ak by existoval silný štát bez tejto totalitnej nadstavby neslobody, tak by to nemuselo viesť k vzniku oligarchie.


----------



## kapibara

Kachle said:


> Ups, som sa rozpísal, radšej skončím. Sem by sa hodil test, že "kto to číta, má pivo na mňa".


Nie nekonci! Len si piste. Mne sa pacia tieto debaty a uvahy a zamyslenia.


----------



## Kachle

*Strašne dlhý post*



Strummer said:


> Znova, ja nemam nic proti bankam. Ale mali by ... vsetko vlastnia? To je absurdne.


OK, tak sa asi zhodneme, že „skutočné“ banky sú prirodzené a užitočné. Ich činnosťou je úschova peňazí, spracovanie transakcií, poskytovanie úverov a podobné činnosti. Určite nie špekulácia a ani vlastnenie iných majetkov (firiem, komodít, nehnuteľností atď.), ak nepočítame realizáciu zabezpečenia zlyhaných úverov.

Pri dlhoch som však presvedčený, že ich nemožno len tak zrušiť. Peniaze, ktoré si štát a iné organizácie (mestá, kraje, regióny) požičal sa buď musia vrátiť z existujúcich peňazí alebo sa splatia vytlačením (či vygenerovaním) nových, čo spôsobí infláciu. Druhá možnosť je s vysokou pravdepodobnosťou len krach.
Dlhy štátov navyše nevlastnia len banky, vo veľkej miere ich vlastnia aj dôchodkové fondy. Zrušenie dlhov by v tom prípade znamenalo zníženie dôchodkov v budúcnosti a teda by za presunulo bremeno na budúce generácie. Naozaj chceme nechať potomkom len dlhy? 

Ak tomu správne rozumiem, centrálne banky „vytvárajú“ peniaze požičiavaním iným subjektom. Predpokladá sa pritom, že po splatení tých peňazí bude celkovo peňazí rovnako pred pôžičkou, teda cenovo to bude neutrálne. A to už je problém aj bez rušenia dlhov, aj dnes sa asi väčšina dlhov vyrovnáva ďalšími dlhmi. Keby sa teraz zrušili dlhy štátov, tak sa to ešte zhorší. Banky, ktoré majú dlhopisy daného štátu, by museli vrátiť centrálnej banke peniaze, ktoré si požičala na kúpu dlhopisov, buď z peňazí, ktoré banka zarobí inde, alebo z novej pôžičky. 
Zarobiť inde znamená tvrdšie podmienky pre ostatných na trhu a v súčasnej situácii ťažko predstaviteľné. Nová pôžička je buď od iného subjektu na trhu alebo od centrálnej banky. Ak sa zruší väčšie množstvo dlhov naraz, tak žiadna iná necentrálna banka nebude mať prostriedky na úverovanie inej banky a teda si všetky banky budú musieť na vrátenie dlhu voči centrálnej banky požičať od tej istej centrálnej banky. Dnes asi tí ekonómovia za QE a pôžičkami ECB predpokladajú, že časom, keď sa ekonomika zlepší, sa tie dlhy budú vracať bez nového požičiavania od ECB, ale ktovie, či je to vôbec ešte možné, a príliš to pripomína pyramídovú hru. 
Potom zostáva možnosť zrušenia dlhov bánk voči centrálnej banke. Znamenalo by to však, že banky nemusia tvoriť rezervu na vrátenie požičaných peňazí a teda do systému by sa uvoľnili ďalšie peniaze (aj bez tlačenia nových peňazí, keďže tie boli vyrobené už dávno). 

Zvýšením množstva peňazí v systéme sa nevyhnutne zredukuje ich hodnota. Už z princípu totiž nemôže byť hodnota peňazí väčšia ako je hodnota reálnych statkov na svete, ktoré za ne možno vymeniť. Hýbať sa však môžu obe strany rovnice. 

Množstvo peňazí sa však v dnešnej dobe mení najľahšie. Stačí spustiť tlačiarenské stroje alebo účtovnícky systém centrálnej banky. Kvôli tomu by mali byť centrálne banky čo najnezávislejšie od exekutívnej moci a mali by mať jasný dlhodbý ciel – cenová stabilita. Preto je toľko kriku pre Maďarsko. Peniaze majú len takú hodnotu, ako im pridelí trh alebo inak by som to povedal, že každé platidlo (peniaze) má takú hodnotu pre predávajúceho, ako má na predávaný tovar pre kupujúceho. Ak tam nie je rovnováha, tak na trhu k obchodu nedôjde.

Hodnota vecí / statkov sa mení ťažšie. Na Zemi z dlhodobého hľadiska rastie množstvo hodnôt (napr. aj umenie, nové druhy výrobkov). Vďaka inováciám je aj mnoho vecí výrazne dostupnejších než predtým a teda ich aktuálna jednotková hodnota je nižšia. Hoci aj taký cukor, v stredoveku drahší ako zlato, dnes viacmenej tuctová komodita. Podobne korenia, káva, čokoláda. Vyrobiť chleba je dnes oveľa ľahšie ako pred 150 rokmi. Z Činy prichádzajú šialene lacné veci. Keď som bol malý, mnoho vecí doma bolo tak vzácnych, že sa skoro vôbec nepoužívali a iba sa pretŕčali vo vitrínach v obývačke. Výbava sa dedila po generáciách. Kedysi boli vzácne aj igelitky či žuvačky . 

Platí to ostatne aj pre ľudský život. V antickom Ríme boli obdobia, keď ľudský život, teda život otroka pre nich ani nebol ľudský život, nemal skoro žiadnu cenu. Keď sa prísun otrokov spomalil, začali stúpať na cene a zlepšilo sa aj ich právne postavenie. Podobne aj v Európe v stredoveku, po morových epidémiách bol taký nedostatok ľudí, že, napriek odporu šľachty, si vydobyli mnohé práva a slobody. 

Vzácnosť vecí však môže aj rásť. Napr. dnes majú niektoré zvieratá oveľa väčšiu hodnotu ako už len v blízkej minulosti. Alebo aj čistý vzduch, čistá príroda atď. A aj napr. ropa: na jednej strane technológie jej ťažby lacnejú, na druhú stranu sa ale aj jej ložiská sa stenčujú a presúvajú do náročnejší. Ceny sa teda môžu meniť aj bez zmeny množstva paňazí, ale väčší krátkodobý dopad majú manipulácie s menami.

Uf, a prečo to píšem? Pretože to, že dnes sa toľko špekuluje, je umožnené najmä vyrábaním hromady nových peňazí. Tie sa totiž dostanú k inštitúciám, pre ktoré je špekulácia s komoditami najracionálnejšia voľba, ako tie peniaze zhodnotiť. Do čoho sa dá reálne dnes investovať? Ak je človek opatrný, tak asi len do pôdy a zbraní. Ale to je pomerne obmedzený trh a z krátkodobého hľadiska nevýnosný. investovať do firiem je náročný proces. Ak chcete veľký výnos, tak do realít určite neinvestujete, dlhopisy štátov sú tiež rizikovejšie. Najrýchlejšie ako zbohatnúť je tak špekulovať s komoditami, akciami atď. Špekulovať nie je investovať: špekulácia trvá krátko, je indiferentná voči obchodovanému predmetu, je postavená fluktuáciách v cenách a masovej psychológii. 

Nech sú už však špekulanti akokoľvek úspešní, vždy sa tak tie nové peniaze dostanú aj do reálnej ekonomiky. Myslím si, že za rastom cien je najmä tlačenie peňazí a špekulácia je jedným z kanálov, cez ktorý sa to prenáša k bežným ľudom. Povedal by som však, že inflácia je (zatajovaným) cieľom súčasnej politiky ECB. jCez ňu je najjednoduchšie znížiť dovoz a zvýšiť vývoz, t.j. tú krátkodobú konkurencieschopnosť. Ibaže dlhodobú konkurencieschopnosť, t.j. schopnosť inovovať a tvoriť, to nerieši.

Zrušením dlhov by sa nezrušili polia a ani továrne. Následkom by však podľa mňa bolo, že by sa oveľa ťažšie dalo začať na poliach hospodáriť a v továrňach vyrábať. Ale je mi jasné, že určité rezy v systéme sú nutné. Neverím však, že by to malo byť jednoduché zrušenie dlhov. 
Južné štáty EÚ mali po prijatí eura oveľa výhodnejšie úverové podmienky ako predtým, nevyužili to však na zlepšenie svojej situácie, práve naopak. Zrušenie dlhov by asi malo podobný efekt ako vo väčšine príkladov v Afrike.

BTW: Zrušenie úplne všetkých dlhov by malo za následok, že tí najnezodpovednejší by profitovali najviac, im by zostali hodnoty a tím, čo šetrili, by ostali bezcenné peniaze. My predsa musíme skôr meniť systém k trvalo udržateľnému rozvoju, ísť cestou zodpovednosti, a nie meniť svet na ešte väčšie kasíno.
Ale kto by volil stranu, čo by chcela obmedziť sociálne dávky a peniaze vložiť do školstva?


----------



## zollium

^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6uuAupT4AQ Kachle toto je pokracovanie serie Money As Debt ,3 cast,kde je vela povedane o tom,co ty rozoberas vo svojom poste.Na konci su aj naznaky nejakych rieseni aj ked neviem ci su relevantne...ale treba to vidiet,teda ak si to uz nevidel ale toto je relativne nove.


----------



## zollium

http://www.stv.sk/online/archiv/vecer-na-temu

A este som zabudol,velmi zaujima debata na STV.Sice si tam kazdy tocil to svoje ale mne sa pacil ten Vitkovic,videl som ho par krat uz aj pred tym, snazi sa vzdy o co najobjektivnejsi pohlad a zrejme dobre vidi do problematiky kedze nie je ovplyvneny nijakou loby.Je z nejakeho nezavisleho ekonomickeho institutu ak sa nemylim.


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## wuane

^^Nie je Peter Kazimir (SK)Peter ??? :nuts::lol:


----------



## [SK]peter

milan, dokážeš spríjemniť chladné zimné večere


----------



## zaq-

:.


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> :


Smejes sa,ale mne by to uplne sedelo  a teraz nic v zlom voci panu Kazimirovi ani (SK)Peter -ovi


----------



## [SK]peter

milan, dokážeš spríjemniť chladné zimné večere


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Prave som dopozeral Zoci-voci, s Ivanom Miklosom a Petrom Kazimirom.
> 
> Dva zavery z tej debaty:
> 
> Peter Kazimir cita tento thread a snazi sa o zavedenie zapadoeuropskeho systemu, akurat nechape vplyvy a nepozna cely model s podrobnostami


Je zábavné sledovať ten tvoj pocit dôležitosti a utkvelé predstavy, že diskusiou s desiatimi ľudmi na nete ovplyvňuješ smerovanie Slovenska.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Peter Kazimir cita tento thread a snazi sa o zavedenie zapadoeuropskeho systemu, akurat nechape vplyvy a nepozna cely model s podrobnostami


myslíš ten západoeuropsky system založený na osobnej a podnikateľskej slobode?

o obmedzený zásahoch štatu vo forme obmedzovania či daňového zaťažovania?

:cheers:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ja sa nesmejem.
> Zrejme nechapeme rovnako vyznam toho smajlu.
> 
> Peter, mozem ti pomoct s Miklosovymi protiargumentami.
> 
> Aj ked, Peter spominal, ze si bol zabehat.
> Peter Kazimir na aktivneho sportovca nevyzera. :lol:
> Mozem sa, samozrejme mylit.


jj práve som na štrbskom. dobrý argument ma prep:cheersjiť na j&t


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Neodpovedal si mi, prečo v Ba, keď je tam menší trh, zameraný predovšetkým na domácich, keďže je tam omnoho menej bohatších turistov, prečo sú ceny vyššie ako inde?


Gastronomia ale v centre mesta nie je zamerana na domacich, nema byt preco, domaci do restauracii vo vseobecnosti a do centra specialne, chodia velmi malo alebo vobec nechodia. Takze je zamerana na skupinu ludi, ktori ceny az tak neriesia, a na turistov. A samozrejme tam zohrava ulohu aj klasicke nastavenie slovenskych "podnikatelov" co najskor zarobit na BMW X6  Ale vravim, nie je to az tak zle, ako sa to zvykne prezentovat... treba to tu poznat a najst si podniky, ktore cloveku vyhovuju. Ja napriklad poznam priamo v centre jednu jedalen, kde varia uplne neuveritelne chutne domace jedla, obed polievka+jedlo 3,70. V kvalite na ktoru sa nechyta ziadna restauracia.


----------



## kidos

^^
Ja som myslel celkovo Ba, nie len centrum. 

Ale vlastne odpovedal si mi, môžu za to "podnikatelia" ako aj šéf medusa group.


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Tu druhu krcmu prevadzkuju Cesi...


pifko? ci som znovu uplne mimo? 



kidos said:


> Pritom by som sa ťa spýtal, že ako to vyzerá v Írsku so stravovaním? Jeden známy kuchár, čo žije v Birminghame mi vravel, že tam je gurmánsky vrchol smažená tyčinka mars v trojobale a k pivu jedia odrobinky zo smaženia z friťáku. A že tam vlastne iné jedlo ako smažené ani nepoznajú a zeleninu automaticky odsúvajú bokom...


viacmenej to plati, kedze su tak restauracie nastavene na "chute" domacich. to ale neznamena, ze ak ti zeleninu vypytas, tak ti ju nedaju.
ja som v cinskej restauracii v belfaste (sice severne irsko, ale je to viacmenej to iste) mal k secuanskemu kuratu automaticky ponuknute hranolky alebo fried rice. az ked som sa opytal, ci by mi nevedeli spravit aj varenu, tak mi ju pripravili.


Strummer said:


> Ja napriklad poznam priamo v centre jednu jedalen, kde varia uplne neuveritelne chutne domace jedla, obed polievka+jedlo 3,70. V kvalite na ktoru sa nechyta ziadna restauracia.


vsak nebud taky tajomny, nech aj my vieme, kam sa oplati chodit.


----------



## Strummer

marish said:


> vsak nebud taky tajomny, nech aj my vieme, kam sa oplati chodit.


No comment, aj tak tam uz chodi strasne vela ludi :cheers:


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

marish said:


> vsak nebud taky tajomny, nech aj my vieme, kam sa oplati chodit.





Strummer said:


> kde varia uplne neuveritelne chutne domace jedla, obed polievka+jedlo 3,70. V kvalite na ktoru sa nechyta ziadna restauracia.


 Tak reštauraácia u zeleného stromu 3,50 obedove menu polievka+ jedlo + pivo + dezert všetko spolu za 3,50 €, mne tam chuti uplne najviac aj ked niekedy su tie porcie menšie a tiež tam chodí veľa ludí je to na obchodnej ale trafit tam je problem lebo vchod maju cez vysoku ale fakt super podnik prijemna obsluha pekný interiér dobré jedlo 
http://www.uzelenehostromu.sk/


----------



## marish

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Tak reštauraácia u zeleného stromu 3,50 obedove menu polievka+ jedlo + pivo + dezert všetko za 3,50 €, mne tam chuti uplne najviac aj ked niekedy su tie porcie menšie a tiež tam chodí veľa ludí je to na obchodnej ale trafit tam je problem lebo vchod maju cez vysoku ale fakt super podnik prijemna obsluha pekný interiér dobré jedlo
> http://www.uzelenehostromu.sk/


dik, vyskusam.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

^^ tam som bol iba dva krat a ani som nevedel, ze tam varia. 
myslel som, ze je to cisto nightclub.


----------



## michael89

Páni, v ktorom európskom menšom či väčšom meste ste videli obedné menu za 3, 5 či 7€ ?
Ja v žiadnom...


----------



## Strummer

Prepocitane na paritu kupnej sily? V ktoromkolvek...

Porovnavanie len na zaklade nominalnej ceny je v tomto pripade blbost, obedove menu neni televizor.


----------



## didinko

michael89 said:


> Páni, v ktorom európskom menšom či väčšom meste ste videli obedné menu za 3, 5 či 7€ ?
> Ja v žiadnom...


Na Costa Blance v Španielsku, blízko pláže úplne bežne.


----------



## kidos

michael89 said:


> Páni, v ktorom európskom menšom či väčšom meste ste videli obedné menu za 3, 5 či 7€ ?
> Ja v žiadnom...


Londýn,na obed za 5 libier, teplý bufet+šaláty, zožrať môžeš koľko chceš + nápoje v cene.


----------



## JankoKE

Tak nejak, treba povedať, že napríklad v Londýne sa za minimálku dá v pohode nájst eat as much as u like. To by som si na SVK akosi predstaviť nevedel . Ja rád preratávam napríklad na minimálku. Tu sa v podstate menu pohybuje za takú dvojhodku minimálky. V Londýne je za to napríklad donáška minimálne pre dvoch.


----------



## zuzana

michael89 said:


> Páni, v ktorom európskom menšom či väčšom meste ste videli obedné menu za 3, 5 či 7€ ?
> Ja v žiadnom...


za 7 euro v Pise pod vezou ale vecera o 4 chodoch + dzbanik vina. ale to bolo pred rokmi  a zas naopak, vo Florencii by si za tie peniaze nemal sancu. tam jedlo takmer vzdy stuplo blizko k 20 eur.


----------



## kidos

http://tlacovespravy.wordpress.com/...zlohou-6-ha-financovala-slovenska-sporitelna/

Konečne nejaká dobrá správa. Keď sa chce, tak to ide.
Najviac sa mi páči, že to bolo postavené ako reakcia na požiadavku slovenských spotrebiteľov na zeleninu vypestovanú u nás doma. A vykurovanie geotermálnym vrtom.


----------



## Qwert

kidos said:


> http://tlacovespravy.wordpress.com/...zlohou-6-ha-financovala-slovenska-sporitelna/
> 
> Konečne nejaká dobrá správa. Keď sa chce, tak to ide.
> Najviac sa mi páči, že to bolo postavené ako reakcia na požiadavku slovenských spotrebiteľov na zeleninu vypestovanú u nás doma. A vykurovanie geotermálnym vrtom.


Neverím vlastným očiam.  Samozrejme na toto vláda neprispeje ani cent. Nie že by som podporoval tú mániu s investičnými stimulmi, ale koľko pracovných miest by sa dalo vytvoriť, ak by sme využili napríklad to obrovské množstvo geotermálnej energie, ktoré na Slovensku máme? Výhodou je, že takýto podnik sa len ťažko môže zbaliť a odísť.

Mimochodom, taký skleník prevádzkujú aj Hornonitrianske bane niekde v Novákoch.


----------



## Sukino

kidos said:


> Pritom by som sa ťa spýtal, že ako to vyzerá v Írsku so stravovaním? Jeden známy kuchár, čo žije v Birminghame mi vravel, že tam je gurmánsky vrchol smažená tyčinka mars v trojobale a k pivu jedia odrobinky zo smaženia z friťáku. A že tam vlastne iné jedlo ako smažené ani nepoznajú a zeleninu automaticky odsúvajú bokom. Kvôli tomu šiel pracovať ako kuchár do škôlky, lebo tam má príležitosť aj variť. Myslím, že Írsko a GB majú dosť podobnú kuchyňu.


Bud zil v Irsku pred 20+ rokmi alebo si robil srandu.


----------



## Qwert

Toto ma zaujalo: http://finweb.hnonline.sk/c1-55086570-nemecko-rozhadali-vysoke-platy-manazerov



> Člen vedenia odborovej centrály DGB Dietmar Hexel povedal, že podniky neexistujú preto, aby z vlastníkov a manažérov robili boháčov. Pokladá za správne, aby sa stanovil strop pre manažérov a rozpätie.


Ak by to povedal niekto u nás, ktovie aké by na to boli reakcie.


----------



## zaq-

^.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> ^^Tu sa znova vraciame k tomu mojmu prvemu bodu, ked som Petrovi tvrdil, ze na Zapade sa berie podnikanie uplne inac, ako na Slovensku.
> 
> Ze tam ,,podnikat'' neznamena nerobit a co najrychlejsie zbohatnut, ale ze tam ,,podnikat'' znamena pracovat este viac a tvrdsie, ako zamestnanci, za urcitu mzdu, scasti zvyhodnenu urcitymi financnymi vyhodami, ked cielom podnikania je vybudovanie co najuspesnejsej firmy.
> Ktorej az potom zaverecna hodnota, je finacnou odmenou pre toho, kto tu firmu vybudoval.
> 
> Rok dozadu sa mi Peter na toto smial a vyhlasoval ma za blazna.


Len ono asi treba trošku odlišovať mamutie podniky ako VW a malé firmy. Lebo akcionári VW sa zase nejako pracovne nejdú pretrhnúť.


----------



## zaq-

Qw


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Qwert, lenze ty nezacinas podnikanie tak, ze si kupis dostatocny pocet akcii VW.
> 
> Jedne teda, ak podnikas na Slovensku.
> 
> V civlizovanych krajinach mozes zbohatnut jedine tak, ze dostanes nejaky genialny svetovy napad(Facebook), alebo poctivo makas cely zivot - a to plati aj pre bankarov a obchodnikov s cennymi papiermi.
> 
> Inac, co sa tyka VW - aj ten musel nejako zacat a skus mi povedat, kde su jeho povodni akcionari a ako dlho im trvalo, kym aspon ako-tak postavili tu firmu na nohy.


Tak som to ani nemyslel, nepochopili sme sa celkom.  V tomto s tebou súhlasím. V tejto našej zázračnej krajine žiaľ v 90-tych rokoch veľa ľudí zbohatlo pokútne (vlastne skoro všetci) a následky toho tu budeme znášať ešte veľmi dlho.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Inac, co sa tyka VW - aj ten musel nejako zacat a skus mi povedat, kde su jeho povodni akcionari a ako dlho im trvalo, kym aspon ako-tak postavili tu firmu na nohy.


Ak nemyslis Adolfa Hitlera, ktory VW zalozil a dal postavit tovarne VW a okolo nich aj cele nove mesto Wolfsburg, tak povojnovym vlastnikom VW, a tym, kto ho "postavil na nohy" bol stat (konzorcium vlad Nemecka a spolkovej krajiny Niedersachsen).


----------



## zaq-




----------



## sprinkler

hmm ono to s tym VW je este zaujimavejsie, Hitler vymyslel znacku a stary Porsche slohol know-how vid link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatra_97


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Al


----------



## [SK]peter

sprinkler said:


> hmm ono to s tym VW je este zaujimavejsie, Hitler vymyslel znacku a stary Porsche slohol know-how vid link
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatra_97


fakt pravda. slavny chrobák vykradol tatrovku. nebiť vojny a komunizmu nemáme teraz vw ale tatru


----------



## Kvietok

[SK]peter said:


> fakt pravda. slavny chrobák vykradol tatrovku. nebiť vojny a komunizmu nemáme teraz vw ale tatru


Nuz tazko predpokladat ze by bola Tatra podobne uspesne zvladla marketing a dotiahla to tam kam VW s chrobakom.


----------



## zaq-

^.


----------



## zaq-

Tu


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> cele bohatstvo predvojnoveho Ceska a tym padom aj Ceskoslovenska, spocivalo v sudetskych Nemcoch a ich priemysle, ktory na uzemi Ciech zalozili.


Ty sa prekonavas v tych hovadinach, co tu v poslednom case vypisujes.


----------



## zaq-

Je


----------



## cibula

zaq- said:


> Ak Slovensko tu reklamu s Audi naozaj spusti - neskutocne sa strapni.
> Ani tak nie pre Top Gear a ich vysmech z tejto znacky, ale preto, pretoze sa snazime privlastnit si a asociovat sa s niecim, co nema s nami nc spolocne a co je uspechom uplne ineho naroda.


Ak mas cas a argumenty, napsi tomuto panovi [email protected]. Mozno ho presvedcis a zabranis tej blamazi resp. vyhodeniu penazi do luftu. Inak podla mna, ked to chcu urobit trocha kontroverzne, mohli by nejako napodobnit tych chalosov z top gearu. Mozno by zaujali.


----------



## zaq-

Vd


----------



## kaxno

Btw, tu je cela ta kampan: http://vas.cas.sk/clanok/5741/poslo...sa-chceme-chvalit-v-anglicku-co-vy-na-to.html 

Podla mna to vobec nie je az take zle...


----------



## [SK]peter

Áno Audi je na smiech.

Milan len snívaj o Q7.

Aké inak auto máš?


----------



## zaq-

[I


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## ilyan

What average salary in Slovakia before paying taxies? What about average salary in Bratislava and Kosice before taxies?


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Sice chvalyhodna myslienka a taktiez suhlasim s vetou, ze kampan musi byt ina, ako u konkurencie, ten zvysok vsak vo mne vyvolava velmi zmiesane pocity.
> 
> *Audi Q7 a prezentovanie krajiny ako automobilovej veľmoci*
> - velmi nestastna myslienka, najma z dvoch dovodov:
> 1) chvalime sa cudzim perim - automobilova vyroba nie je nasa a my este navyse ideme vyzdvihovat skutocnost, ze berieme Zapadu pracovne miesta
> 
> 2) Znacka Audi sa stala v UK sirokym tercom posmechu, za posledne mesiace, ked najznamejsia auto realacia Top Gear, si robila z Audi pravidelne posmech, ze prezentuje svoje auta pred najznamejsimi pamiatkami a vyhladmi na svete.
> Richard Hammond a James May boli v Moskve, chceli sa z vyhliadkovej restauracie pozriet na Cerevene namestie a stazovali sa, ze im vo vyhlade branilo obrovske audi - ako reklama.
> 
> Odvtedy si zacali robit z Audi zarty a naschval ho umiestnovali pred seba, aby ich nebolo vidno pred kamerami, s tym, ze to ma byt parodia na aktivity Audi, pchat ich auta do vyhladov, ked ludi zaujima nieco ine.
> 
> Takto vypadalo to ich zartovanie,
> vsimnite si malickeho Hammonda, za obrovskym Audi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My teraz ideme zavesit Audi pred Vysoke Tatry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Co sa tyka ESETU - beriem, ako propagaciu.*
> Ale firma ESET je zo svetoveho hladiska priemernym vsednym hracom a ak chceme upozornit na Slovensko, ako na nieco vynimocne, rozhodne pri tom nemozeme pouzivat nieco tak vsedne a nezaujimave, ze to 80% vyspeleho sveta ani nepozna.
> 
> Znova sa ukazuje ta nasa nestastna povaha, ked sa chceme ukazovat a predvadzat s tym, co ma na Zapade uplne ine hodnoty a reakcie. hno:


Kedze ide o propagaciu pred potencionalnymi turistami ale aj investormi, tak s propagaciou priemyselnej vyroby nemam problem.
Aj ked to vyzera byt skor zamerane na turistov.


----------



## wuane

Tie reklamy su vyborne a chvalim iniciativu.Milan,netreba to brat ako kampan cisto pre Londyncanov a Anglicanov.Idu OH,a bude tam milion turistov,a prevazne zo zahranicia,aj z pre nas velmi exotickych krajin.Podla mna je ta reklama hlavne pre nich.A ano,pre nich moze byt zaujimave,ze padak vynasiel Slovak,alebo ze Slovensko je automobilova montovna (na a???).Q7 je pekny dizajnovy kusok,je fotogenicke,tak ho tam dali.Mne to zily netrha.Cela ta kampan je podla mna velmi dobra.

Okrem toho teraz ma prebiehat aj obrovska kampan v Berlinskom metre,kde ma bezat na kazdom reklamnom monitore tusim 80 spotov o Slovensku denne.


----------



## zaq-

Do


----------



## wuane

Milan.90% sveta nevie ze nejake Slovensko existuje.Nevedia to ani vsetci Europania.Musime sa chytat kazdej slamky.Ale uznavam,namiesto Q7 tam mohli dat radsej :











Polsko pozna kazdy clovek kto vie ze bola WW2,to je uplne iny level.


----------



## zaq-

T s


----------



## Name user 1

wuane said:


> 90% sveta nevie ze nejake Slovensko existuje.Nevedia to ani vsetci Europania.Musime sa chytat kazdej slamky,namiesto Q7 tam mohli dat radsej :


to je dobry napad ..


----------



## marish

tie dlhe texty su kontraproduktivne, v tom ma milan pravdu. nikto ich citat nebude a su to cisto iba encyklopedicke fakty. chcelo by to iba obrazok + kratku a vtipnu vetu. je mi dost luto reklamnej agentury, ktorej to bolo zadane, ak je toto top, co dokazali na propagaciu v 21. storoci pripravit...
slovensko potrebuje nejaky poriadny viral, aby sa dostalo do povedomia.
len nie prosim na styl trinity friends alebo vynasania smeti v racany bianco. ti sa dostali do povedomia az tak, ze to ani sami nechceli.


----------



## zaq-

^.


----------



## wuane

Uznavam vase pravo na kritiku,ale podla mna to prehanate.

Co potrebuje Slovensko je slovo podpory,uznanie jeden druheho, ocenenie snahy,a nie nekonecne pindy.Ked sa mi nieco nepaci,tak si radsej kusnem do jazyka,ako bezbreho vsetko kritizovat. Milan,ty konkretne,nemas sam zo seba niekedy neprijemny pocit,ze vies vzdy vsetko lepsie ako dotycna osoba ktora nieco robi,pritom ty nerobis v tom smere nic?

PS: To s tym K1 attack si Milan trochu mimo.Je to poctivy kit car,k comu sa vyrobcovia hrdo hlasia,a vo svojej triede je to svetova spicka.V kit car nezaujima vobec nikoho ci vsetky sucasti auta pochadzaju z ´´krajiny povodu´´ samotnej skladacky.Na tychto autach sa ocenuju ine parametre nez pri beznych seriovo vyrabanych autach.Okrem toho,vyrobcovia K1 attack uz pracuju aj na vlastnom motore


----------



## marish

^^ nevravim, ze ta kampan je cela zla, pisal som iba, ze format, ktory zvolili je dost nestastny. nemam problem niekoho snahu pochvalit, ak si to zasluzi, ale ak nie, nevidim dovod na falosne potlapkvanie. kritika aj ich posunie dalej, ak je konstruktivna a ja som presne napisal, co sa mi na tej kampani nepaci.



> Práve tam chce štátna Slovenská agentúra pre cestovný ruch počas olympiády propagovať Slovensko. „Možno to bude trochu provokatívne, ale snažili sme sa aj takéto veci spropagovať a priradiť k Slovensku,“ vysvetľuje zástupca generálneho riaditeľa František Stano.


tiez nerozumiem, co je na tej kampani provokativne? ze tam vycapili sklenarikovej nohy z pred 10 rokov? former guiness record holder and ex-wonderbra model? to nemame nijake aktualnejsie modelky zname v zahranici? 

provokativne v mojom ponimani by bolo, keby na plagat vycapili mozaiku s top slovenskymi pornstars znamymi v zahranici, hore dali titulok:
*"LOOK FAMILIAR?"*

a na spodok banneru:
*MADE IN SLOVAKIA*
_________________
*at least 95% of the body*

podme sa teraz porozpravat, ktora kampan by vyvolala vacsi zaujem o slovensko. :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

Som uprimne prekvapeny ako si prijal moj post  je to urcite posun vpred od milan11,aj ked ten obcas stale vycina na eTrend 

Ja samozrejme tu propagaciu na OH v Londyne nepovazujem za dokonalu,a tie chyby co ste vytkli aj s Marishom v podstate vidim aj ja.Ide ale o to,ze tu doteraz boli len velmi chabe a ubohe pokusy o propagaciu Slovenska,a teraz v poslednom obdobi vidim naozaj vyraznu snahu,ci uz tento Londyn alebo aj Berlin co som spominal.Som rad ze sa pohla dopredu aspon forma,ak aj obsah nie je uplne vysperkovany,ale velmi pekne to napisal raz PotkanX (o architekture na Slovensku),ze vyzadujeme vrchol alebo stred pyramidy bez zakladne.Az ked budeme mat slusny a rozsireny average,potom mozeme vyzadovat nieco viac a hodnotnejsie,a nie cakat ze na kazdom druhom pozemku vyrastie svetova architektura. A to iste plati aj o tejto kampani.

Co by som si zelal je,aby ludia zacali byt hrdi na to co maju,a nech sa im nezda stale susedov travnik zelensi.Taky clovek nemoze byt podla mna nikdy stastny.Treba si vazit co mame a akceptovat kde sme sa narodili.Je to klise,ale 80% sveta nema to co mame my.A ak chcem menit veci k lepsiemu,treba zacat od seba. A vobec by som sa nehanbil za to ze sme montovna automobilov.V niektorych statoch radsej vyrabaju drogy alebo unasaju deti na organy. Ze vieme zmontovat pekne Q7 je urcite uslachtilejsie,ako budovat najvyssie mrakodrapy z petrodolarov padajucich z neba.Ze vieme ponuknut za najnizsie platy vysoku kvalitu a produktivitu prace je tiez velmi vyrazny a pozitivny ukazovatel o mentalite a povahe naroda,aj ked samozrejme,z nasho pohladu to az tak vyhodne nevyzera.Pretoze pracovity a jednoduchy clovek mne bude ovela sympatickejsi,ako ukecany mudrujuci spekulant.


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> - ludia mi nedavaju najavo, co si o mojej komunikacii myslia.


lebo je to anonymna internetova komunikacia. Nevidis tych ludi pri tomto citani ako sa tvaria, nevidis ich "rec tela" , nepocujes ci sa niekto nezasmeje, alebo ci si nepovie, ze toto musi byt super clovek... 

Mne tiez obcas vadi, ak nevidim ziadnu reakciu a nemam ziadny feedback z nazoru ktory vyjadrim. Ale poviem si, ze ak nikto nic nepise, tak asi suhlasi. :lol:
A myslim ze to tak ma uplne kazdy z nas, anonymnych diskuterov. 

Aj ty si povedz, ze ak nikto nereaguje, tak to znamena ze suhlasi.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

kapibara said:


> . Ale poviem si, ze ak nikto nic nepise, tak asi suhlasi.


Tu si len dovolim jemne oponovat. Niekedy reakcia na nazor nie je vypovedana z viacerych dovodov:
1, clovek na druhej strane nema dostatok relevantnych argumentov, poznatkov k danemu problemu
2, clovek na druhej strane nema dostatok sily, aby sa zapajal do diskusie
3, clovek na druhej strane nema naladu
4, clovek na druhej strane nema zaujem rozvijat diskusiu
...


----------



## Wizzard

ilyan said:


> What average salary in Slovakia before paying taxies? What about average salary in Bratislava and Kosice before taxies?


In Slovakia about 715 €, in Bratislava about 1100 € brutto. I don't know about Košice.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Wizzard said:


> In Slovakia about 715 €, in Bratislava about 1100 € brutto. I don't know about Košice.


715 € brutto (565 € netto) is actually 966 € before taxies...


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> No neviem, ale tak jednoduche to zrejme nebude.





kaxno said:


> Tu si len dovolim jemne oponovat.
> ...


Ano. Ale tato forma komunikacie je dost frustrujuca z uvedenych dovodov. Zvlast ked sa analyzuje nejaky problem a debatou sa neda dopracovat k nijakemu zaveru, kedze si clovek nedokaze konfrontovat a upravit svoj vlastny nazor. 
Preto som si to takto zjednodusila. 

Pri osobnom styku ma clovek velke mnozstvo podnetov na to, aby videl odpoved aj bez slov a navyse vsetci diskutuci su pritomni naraz.


----------



## [SK]peter

kapibara said:


> Ano. Ale tato forma komunikacie je dost frustrujuca z uvedenych dovodov. Zvlast ked sa analyzuje nejaky problem a debatou sa neda dopracovat k nijakemu zaveru, kedze si clovek nedokaze konfrontovat a upravit svoj vlastny nazor.
> Preto som si to takto zjednodusila.
> 
> Pri osobnom styku ma clovek velke mnozstvo podnetov na to, aby videl odpoved aj bez slov a navyse vsetci diskutuci su pritomni naraz.


95% prispevkov sú len hluposti a preto k nim nieje dôvod vyjadrovať sa.

vačšinou sú len len choré extremisticke nerealne názory  alebo zabíjanie času/nudy (u mňa)

ak by nahodou mal dotyčny pravdu tak sa realizuje v realnom svete a nie vypisovaním po nete.

peace


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

Hm


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno - ta ista otazka plati tebe.
> 
> Opis mi tu, prosim ta, ako sa zdani tato suma a ci si ten zvysok mozu akcionari/konatelia vyplatit a pouzit na osobnu spotrebu?
> 
> Vdaka


Milan nehnevaj sa, ale podaktori ludia musia aj pracovat  

Odpoved mas tu: 



> Daňové hľadisko (aspekty) podnikania formou spoločnosti s ručením obmedzeným (s.r.o.)
> 
> Spoločnosť s ručením obmedzeným a akciová spoločnosť podliehajú dani z príjmov ako právnická osoba. Ich výsledok hospodárenia po zdanení je určený na rozdelenie medzi vlastníkov. O jeho rozdelení rozhoduje valné zhromaždenie, avšak je potrebné rešpektovať ustanovenia Obchodného zákonníka o tvorbe rezervného fondu a úhrade neuhradenej straty minulých období. Príjem spoločníka s. r. o. a a. s., ktorý je podielom na zisku spoločnosti (dividenda) v zmysle zákona o dani z príjmov, nie je predmetom dane, a tieto príjmy spoločník vo svojom daňovom priznaní neuvádza. Od roku 2011 však podiely na zisku (dividendy) podliehajú zdravotným odvodom.
> 
> Príklad
> Účtovná jednotka ROSA, s. r. o. dosiahla za účtovné obdobie roka 2010 výsledok hospodárenia vo výške 10 000 eur. Po úprave o pripočítateľné a odpočítateľné položky vypočítala základ dane vo výške 12 000 eur. Počas účtovného obdobia bola spoločnosti zrazená daň z úrokov na bežnom účte vo výške 20 eur. Spoločnosť už má vytvorený rezervný fond v potrebnej výške, a preto nie je potrebné jeho ďalšie doplnenie a spoločnosť nevykazuje neuhradenú stratu minulých období. Jediní dvaja spoločníci tejto spoločnosti si celý zisk rozdelia rovným dielom. Účtovné obdobie spoločnosti je totožné so zdaňovacím obdobím.
> 
> Účtovná jednotka ROSA, s. r. o. k poslednému dňu účtovného obdobia zaúčtuje splatnú daň z príjmov a vykáže v účtovnej závierke výsledok hospodárenia po zdanení vo výške 10 000 – (12 000*0,19) = 7 720 eur. Daň vyberanú zrážkou spoločnosť považuje za preddavok na daň, ktorý odpočíta od svojej daňovej povinnosti.
> 
> 
> V nasledujúcom účtovnom období teda spoločnosť vyplatí každému spoločníkovi podiel na zisku vo výške 3 860 eur. Tento podiel na zisku spoločník už vo svojom daňovom priznaní neuvedie.
> 
> V prípade straty by sa postupovalo obdobne, nárok na odpočet daňovej straty má spoločnosť.
> 
> 
> Spoločník s. r. o. a a. s. za svoju činnosť v spoločnosti môže poberať mzdu na základe pracovno-právneho vzťahu, alebo odmenu na základe obchodno-právneho vzťahu. Preddavky na podiel na výsledku hospodárenia spoločnosť nesmie vyplácať.


Zdroj: http://www.podnikajte.sk/start-podn...pravne-formy-podnikania-danove-hladisko.xhtml

Btw, zaujimavy link: http://www3.ekf.tuke.sk/konfera2010/zbornik/files/prispevky/KoreckoJaroslav.pdf 
Podla tohto je nominalna dan z prijimu firiem v Irsku 12,5 % ? Nie je to tak, ze corporate tax je nizka, ale na prijimy firiem je aplikovane potom dvojite zdanenie, cize ak si chce niekto zisk vyplatit a je to FO, tak to zdanuje v zmysle sadzieb dane (podla progresie) ? Aj tak vsak je (bola) sadzba dane v Irsku maximalne 41%.

A este jedna vec: http://aktualne.atlas.sk/tvrdit-ze-...-vraj-fikcia/ekonomika/slovensko-a-ekonomika/

Tento graf sme ti tu uz davali, nema vsak az taku vypovedaciu hodnotu, kedze je vo vztahu k HDP a nie k prijimu, ale tak na ilustraciu staci:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## Sukino

kaxno said:


> Tento graf sme ti tu uz davali, nema vsak az taku vypovedaciu hodnotu, kedze je vo vztahu k HDP a nie k prijimu, ale tak na ilustraciu staci:


Odkial je to a z ktoreho roku?


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Inac, Kaxno, len ako perlicka.
> Pozri si tento link.
> A posli ho vsetkym tym tzv, praviciarom a libertarianom na Slovensku.


Ten link nejde. K zbytku neskor.


----------



## zaq-

So


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> No vidis, takze je to kompletne odlisne od toho irskeho modelu, ktory tu opisujem ja.
> Ked zdanenie vyplatenych divident, je prakticky nulove - aspon bolo, doteraz.
> S tym ze sa platili iba zdravotne odvody.


S tym suhlasim. Treba sa potom ale vyvarovat pomerne expresivnych vyrazov, ako "zakaz vyberania zisku" a podobne. Zisk je dovolene vyberat, akurat je zdaneny 2x, raz ako prijem firmy (nizsou sadzbou ako u nas) a druhy krat ako prijem jednotliveho spolocnika, kde sa uplatnuje danova progresia. Voci takemuto pristupu nemam nic. Akurat je sranda, ze dan z dividend sa nejako stratila z Ficovej komunikacie, namiesto toho sa zameral na oblast par 10 000 dobre zarabajucich zamestnancov, ktorych sanca odrbkat system je najmensia (firma ti nedovoli prejst na zivnost, ani na nic podobne). A toto je prasive farizejstvo, ktore ma od socialneho politika daleko, ale tu uz odbocujem.

Co sa tyka toho clanku, je tam jedna blbost. Ano, dan sa uplatnovala, ale urcite sa to neriesilo tak, ze sa skumulovala. Skor si myslim, ze to bolo tak, ze bola specialna dan z investicnych ziskov, ktora sa zdanovala jednou sadzbou, takto zdaneny prijem vystupoval ako prijem jednotlivca a tam platili tie dalsie veci. Keby plati tamten nezmysel, tak by si clovek musel este aj pozicat, kedze by zaplatil viac, ako realne zarobil. Ale necudujem sa, v povojnovych casoch muselo byt dost spekulantov a hlavne bolo nutne naplnit pokladnicu za ucelom nastartovania rastu. Hold, toto bola Keynesova filozofia, ktora vsak bola idealisticka a sita akurat na obdobie po vojne. Problem je, ze sa uplatnuje stale a ekonimicky rast a stale tlaci dlhovou cestou, aj ked uz davno nie sme v tej faze. To je to, co mi na tvojom projekte vadi najviac. 

V case globalnej svetovej konjukntury (resp. teraz skor stagnacie), chces stimulovat ekonomicky rast dlhom, pricom je uz takmer iste, ze po tom obdobi rastu by prislo velke obdobie temna. A tebou proklamovane vyhody, by viedli v konecnom dosledku len a len k vysokej inflacii, kedze by bolo nutne nejako tie dlhy odmazat a znizit objem (hodnotu) penazi v obehu. K tomu sa podla mna skor ci neskor dostaneme (bolo to v tom clanku, kde sa pisalo o enormnom celkovom dlhu Irska a jeho obyvatelov). 

V pripade, ak chces na svoj projekt vyuzit statne subvencie, tak je to opat nestastne, kedze vytvorena pridana hodnota v podobe multiplikacneho efektu je nizsia, ako by bola keby sa tie peniaze investuju do velkych infrastrukturnych projektov, resp. do vzdelavania, resp. roznych progresivnych podnikov a technologii. Toto su vsetko oblasti, v ktorych Slovensko zaostava omnoho viac, ako v pripade pokryvania potrieb bytovej otazky.

Domy su Milan naviac hlavne spotreba - materialu, pozemkov, energii, ako investicny statok sa daju vnimat len z titulu ze su kupene na prenajom, resp. za ucelom sekundarneho odpredaja, pripadne ked vystupuju ako aktivum v nejakom fonde, ale to je prave chybne vnimanie, kedze vedie k bubline (ludia investuju svoje prachy do nehnutelnosti radsej, ako by ich vrazali niekam inam, lebo veria v urcitu mieru zhodnotenia (tebou prezentovane 100% zhodnotenie za par rokov), ekonomika sa prehreje a pride nevyhnutne k zrealneniu a upadku. A cely tvoj "projekt" skonci fiaskom. A je velmi tazke tomuto zabranit. V konecnom dosledku, to ze tak rastli ceny domov v Irsku, "pomohlo" aj bubline na SVK, boli to predsa Irski investori, co stavali a kupovali byty v III veziach, kedze to bola super "investicia" ... A ked sa to spojilo s totalne zdeformovanym trhom byvania po odpredaji socikovskych panelakov za zbytkove ceny, dostali sme tam, kde sme teraz. 

Preto som taky skeptik voci tvojmu projektu. To je cele.


----------



## zaq-

Ma


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> No vidis, takze je to kompletne odlisne od toho irskeho modelu, ktory tu opisujem ja.
> Ked zdanenie vyplatenych divident, je prakticky nulove - aspon bolo, doteraz.
> S tym ze sa platili iba zdravotne odvody.


aká je daň z dividend v írsku?

na Slovensku sa najprv zdaní podnikovou danou 19% ale v Irsku len 13,5%. čiže už hned na začiatku ma ír menšiu daň. preto ma zaujíma to dodanenie dividendami, či vôbec vykompenzuje ten rozdiel


----------



## [SK]peter

imho: len mne príde choré to neuveriteľné zdanovenie od štátu?

najprv podnikova dan, potom zo zvyšku mi chcu strhnuť dan z dividend, čo ostane sa zdaní z prijmu a zaplatia sa odvody. potom pri každej platbe platím dph či spotrebné dan.

choré.

však len tretina toho čo som vyprodukoval ostava mne a zvyšok platím štatu. 2/3 preboha su dane


----------



## kaxno

Peter, nie sme na tom az tak zle: 

Porovnanie so zahranicim: http://cenastatu.sme.sk/kv-mp-e/2011/Eur

Stav na Slovensku: http://cenastatu.sme.sk/kv-cdz/2011/Eur 

Vyrataj si kolko platis: http://cenastatu.sme.sk/kalkulacka/Eur/ 

Mne to vyslo tak, ze 45% prijimu ide Statu, 55% ostava mne (z celkoveho uhrnneho prijimu, cize t.z.v. superhrubej mzdy). 

PS: Milan, 4 prispevky a vsetky zmazanane ? Co si mi chcel povedat ?


----------



## zaq-

Mo


----------



## [SK]peter

tak pardon. mne to vyšlo 49%.

ale aj tak je to kurnik vela. polovica!


----------



## Bunk Moreland

[SK]peter said:


> raz som čítal super blog o tom. konkretne od sulika ale neviem ho už najsť.
> 
> 55% ostava tebe ale platíš z toho 20% dph kedže asi všetko spotrebuješ. a už si na 45%.
> 
> potom natankuješ benzín, kupiš si cigarety, flašu alkoholu, zaplatíš kolok a dodatočnými spotrebnými danami, kolkami, poplatkami sa dostaneš fakt na tu tretinu


Ale tak je to práve preto, že v tomto štáte platia dane a odvody poriadne len zamestnanci... Teda musia platiť veľa aj keď celkový podiel štátu na HDP je na pomery EÚ veľmi podpriemerný, pretože máme veľké úniky u živnostníkov a firiem.


----------



## [SK]peter

Koro said:


> Ale tak je to práve preto, že v tomto štáte platia dane a odvody poriadne len zamestnanci... Teda musia platiť veľa aj keď celkový podiel štátu na HDP je na pomery EÚ veľmi podpriemerný, pretože máme veľké úniky u živnostníkov a firiem.


k živnostníkom sa ani nevyjadrujem. platim hovadske odvody a pritom mam rovnaku starostlivosť ako on.

do celého systemu treba zaviesť nejakú mieru zasluhovosti.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

[SK]peter said:


> k živnostníkom sa ani nevyjadrujem. platim hovadske odvody a pritom mam rovnaku starostlivosť ako on.
> 
> do celého systemu treba zaviesť nejakú mieru zasluhovosti.


Kde napríklad? Lebo väčšina strán sa zhodne na tom, že v 1. dôchodkovom piliery, treba zásluhovosť naopak uberať, keď nie rovno zrušiť. Myslím, že v prvom rade treba zaistiť spravodlivejší výber prekopaním daní a hlavne odvodov. Napríklad z majetkových daní sa u nás v porovnaní zo západom vyberie strašne málo a pritom majetok je v spoločnosti rozložení, ešte podstatne nerovnomernejšie ako príjmy.

Ako zdaniť paláce


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Mam to!
> Uz viem, kde robim chybu.
> 
> Tak, ako to Wuane povedal - ludi treba pozitivne motivovat.
> Ja len dodam - nie urazat a negativne demotivovat, ako som to robil doteraz.
> Ludia totiz pravdu o sebe nemaju radi - boja sa jej.
> Je to normalne, keby tak nebolo,kazdy by sa dokazal pozriet na seba otvoenymi ocami a ludstvo by bolo dokonale.


Minule som videl jeden film s DiCapriom, bola to dráma, odohrávajúca sa v 50tych rokoch. Život mladého páru na typickom americkom predmestí. Všetko navonok perfektné a ideálne. ALE za zavretými dverami samé problémy. Jediný, kto tieto problémy vedel presne pomenovať, bol jeden človek, zavretý na psychiatrii (blázon to však nebol). Jeho chybou bolo, že vravel každému pravdu priamo do očí. Jeho rodičia museli neustále ospravedlňovať jeho chovanie, že on za to nemôže,on je predsa chorý.

Takže kto skutočne je chorý? Tento človek, či všetci ostatní??
Tým som chcel povedať, že ľudia fakt nemajú radi pravdu.
Dávaj si Milan bacha, aby aj teba nezavreli na psychiatrii.


----------



## kidos

[SK]peter said:


> k živnostníkom sa ani nevyjadrujem. platim hovadske odvody a pritom mam rovnaku starostlivosť ako on.


Chceš tým naznačiť, že živnostníci by mali platiť rovnaké odvody ako zamestnanec??? Alebo skoro rovnaké???


----------



## [SK]peter

kidos said:


> Chceš tým naznačiť, že živnostníci by mali platiť rovnaké odvody ako zamestnanec??? Alebo skoro rovnaké???


osobne ti to poviem.

moj otec zaplatí dane a odvody za rok vo vyške toho čo ja za mesiac. a to nieje normalne.

kolegyni sa stalo, že jej kamarat ma nadaciu a vybera 2% z daní.
ale danovy urad spravil chybu tak si zistovali či im spravne poslal peniaze tak každemu sukromne poslali mail o tom kolko im poslali prispevok.

čo sa ale stalo na konci omylom odpovedal všetkym dakujem aj z tabulkov so všetkými 2%.

si vieš predstaviť ten pruser ked zrazu 20 kamaratov vidi kto kolko oficialne zaraba. 

samozrejme tý X6-tkári platili len zlomok....

ps: sakra už tu vypisujem ako milan


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kidos

[SK]peter said:


> osobne ti to poviem.
> 
> moj otec zaplatí dane a odvody za rok vo vyške toho čo ja za mesiac. a to nieje normalne.
> 
> kolegyni sa stalo, že jej kamarat ma nadaciu a vybera 2% z daní.
> ale danovy urad spravil chybu tak si zistovali či im spravne poslal peniaze tak každemu sukromne poslali mail o tom kolko im poslali prispevok.
> 
> čo sa ale stalo na konci omylom odpovedal všetkym dakujem aj z tabulkov so všetkými 2%.
> 
> si vieš predstaviť ten pruser ked zrazu 20 kamaratov vidi kto kolko oficialne zaraba.
> 
> samozrejme tý X6-tkári platili len zlomok....
> 
> ps: sakra už tu vypisujem ako milan


Tu ani nie je problém vo výške platieb, ale v tom, že sa to dá jednoducho obchádzať, čím sa vytvárajú čierne peniaze, za ktoré sa potom kupujú tie X6.
V prvom rade treba odstrániť tzv. Švarcsystém (pomenované po jednom Čechovi, ktorý to začal riešiť vo veľkom). To jest zabrániť zamestnávaniu normálnych zamestnancov na živnosť. Tu v Čechách majú na to rôzne dosť účinné prostriedky.

Môj názor je ten, že živnostník by nemal platiť veľké odvody a dane, pretože je to on, ktorý vracia do systému dosť peňazí (kupuje tovar, služby), prácu si hľadá sám, od systému nič nepožaduje (maródka, minimálny dôchodok) a je schopný ďalej zamestnávať ľudí. Tých však má zamestnať ako normálnych zamestnancov, nie na živnosť, lebo pracujú 8 hod. denne za masačný plat. Živnostníkov by som viac nezaťažoval. Tí tu niečo tvoria v tomto štáte a majú potenciál.

Koho treba priškrtiť, to sú s r.o.čky. Sa mi zdá že ešte stále je v platnosti zákon z mečiarovských čias, keď máš nárok na rôzne sociálne dávky ako majiteľ s r.o. s obrovskými ziskami.
Polovica tých X6, ktoré spomínaš, sú písané na s r.o. kupované bez DPH a odpočítavané z daní bez toho, aby sa čo i len sekundu pre s r.o. využívali. Sám poznám viacero ľudí, ktorý takýmto spôsobom kupujú autá pre celú rodinu a zamestnancov a nie je ničím výnimočné, keď firma o 5 ľuďoch má 30 firemných áut.
To spomínam len autá, to je len vrcholec ľadovca s s r.o.
Treba si posvietiť hlavne na takých živnostníkov, ktorí majú takisto s r.o. Cez s r.o. si kupujú všetko na vykonávanie živnosti, samozrejme bez DPH. V s r.o. majú minimálny plat a veľakrát sú aj v strate. Ako živnostníci zarábajú relatívne dosť, s minimálnymi odvodmi a daňami.
Dá sa pokračovať....

Toto sú skutočné úniky peňazí a z týchto peňažných tokov sa kupujú všetky tie X6 a Q7.

Treba zamedziť kupovaniu áut, ktoré preukázateľne nie sú pre firmu. Spraviť napr. zákon, že na jedného zamestnanca, môže byť na s r.o. písané len jedno auto. Určiť nejaký finančný strop na kúpu auta pre s r.o. Dôkladne sledovať stred záujmov medzi živnosťou a s r.o. u jednej osoby.

Rozhodne nie je dobrý krok zvyšovať zaťaženie živnostníkov, ktorí sa naviac nemajú ako brániť (nepôjdu štrajkovať, lebo nemajú čas, musia makať), lebo sú to ľudia, z ktorých sa časom tvoria malé a stredné podniky, ktorých je akútny nedostatok.


----------



## kidos

Ďalšia vec na ktorú som si spomenul. Majiteľ s r.o. má mať najvyšší alebo rovnaký ako najvyšší plat ako jeho zamestnanci. U nás to funguje tak, že majiteľ má plat minimálny a žije zo ziskov, je to preňho výhodnejšie ako platiť odvody. 
Keď je majiteľov viac, treba to nejak rozpočítať.
Rovnako to funguje niekde v Dánsku, či Švédsku a funguje to veľmi dobre


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Rekonstrukcia moze byt totiz niekedy ovela dlhsia, viac financne nakladna a ani nemusi splnit svoj planovany ciel,
> ako stavba noveho domu.
> 
> Stary dom/nase doterajsie myslenie, sa mi teda zcasti podarilo zburat a mozme zacat s novou vystavbou.
> Nastal cas pozitivnej motivacie.
> Musim este porozmyslat nad jej co najlepsou formou a potom sa do toho pustim.


Bohužial, stavba úplne novej spoločnosti nie je možná, nedá sa jednoducho všetkých vystrieľať, vymazávanie mozgov ešte nevymysleli. Jedine, keby sa všetci komplet odsťahovali.

Zrekonštruovať tak zhnitý barák, to dá dosť práce, takže držím palce a rád pomôžem, keď bude treba.

Pozitívna motivácia je jednoznačne krok vpred, vlastne všetko pozitívne je krok vpred, je mi až zle, keď vyjdem do ulíc a všetci len do zeme pozerajú a mračia sa. Ale aj keď mi je zle, idem so vztýčenou hlavou a s úsmevom na tvári, aj keď som tiež starý frfloš. Rovnako ako tvoj hanbiaci sa robotník na ulici sa už nehambí, ale usmieva, lebo zrazu má prominentný flek.
Možno nie je správne poukazovať na zlé stránky a snažiť sa ich silou mocou zlepšovať. Možno sa na to treba vykašľať, nájsť nejaké pozitívum, vyzdvihnúť a budovať ho a časom sa na zlé stránky automaticky zabudne.


Takže...len tak ďalej


----------



## zaq-

Vd


----------



## kidos

Nechcem sa moc miešať do politiky, ale vidí sa mi, že najbližšie 4 roky sa na Slovensku v myslení ľudí nič nezlepší, skôr zhorší. Hlavne ak sa naplnia scenáre dokonale sa napchať milovanému Rusku do prdele. Neviem ani nechcem posudzovať ekonomický dopad takéhoto pchania na Slovensko a vlastne je mi to aj jedno. Najviac ma na tom štve, že sa sem dostanú ruské maniere, ich nekultúra, brutálna mentálna zaostalosť a *** oligarchistický spôsob podnikania, viď Karlovy Vary. To bude viesť k ešte väčšiemu rozdeleniu spoločnosti. 

http://m.hnonline.sk/c3-55018970-kw0000_d-rusko-by-malo-vyuzit-navrat-fica-pise-ruska-tlac

http://www.tyden.cz/rubriky/zahrani...s-ficem-nejvic-proruska-zeme-v-eu_227842.html


----------



## zaq-

^.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> ^^Kdesi som cital, ze Fico bol kedysi proti oliagrchii a velkym finacnym skupinam a jednotlivcom.
> 
> Zrejme ich zacal obhajovat a obraovat az potom, ked si ho tieto kupili.
> 
> Ak e to vsak pravda, v tom pripade je aspon nejaka sanca, ze sa im bude chciet postavit.
> Pretoze na Slovensku je to prave pravica, ktora vznik oligarchie podporuje, umoznuje a vyhlasuje ho za riesenie(stat je zly vlastnik, privatizacia vsetkeho, rovna dan atd...).


Tak kedysi dávno ako študent na hodinách marxizmu-leninizmu možno áno, ale najneskôr vtedy, keď založil Smer, s.r.o. so spoločníkmi, ktorí sú do jedného oligarchovia, podnikatelia a finančné skupiny, už proti nim určite nič nemal. Oni si ho nekúpili, on s nimi išiel dobrovoľne, resp. ich aktívne vyhľadal.

Za vznik oligarchie môže v prvom rade Mečiar s Klausom. Nechám na posúdenie každému, či sú ľavica alebo pravica. Súčasná slovenská "pravica," či presnejšie to, čo z nej zostalo, je už len produkt oligarchie, samozrejme že nekoná proti nej. Lenže to isté je aj Smer.

Ideologicky sa líšia, ale spoločné majú to, že proti oligarchii nič nerobia. Zastavenie privatizácie Ficom je len prázdne gesto v situácií, keď štát vlastní už len pár teplární, letisko, Cargo a Transpetrol. Všetko ostatné, čo malo cenu, je už predané. Všimni si, že do privatizácie sa nehrnula ani Radičovej vláda, aj keď minimálne Cargu a letisku by sa to asi zišlo. Na rovnú daň za 4 roky nesiahol, teraz síce asi siahne, ale tak, že sa to oligarchov aj tak nedotkne.


----------



## zaq-

^.


----------



## Qwert

Neviem, čo ti mám na to povedať. Fico v zásade nemá dôvod rozmýšľať v horizonte viac ako 4-8 rokov. Potom tu už asi nebude a čo bude zo Slovenskom ho nemusí trápiť. Čo sa týka oligarchov, to nie je nejaký organizovaný elitný klub, ktorý má dlhodobé plány a záujmy so Slovenskom a na Slovensku niečo dosiahnuť. Ak by sa aj niektorí dohodli, že sa stiahnu a prestanú kradnúť, tak na ich miesto prídu noví, dravší.

Toto je celkom výstižné:



Qwert said:


> Kradnutie je u nás už psychiatrickou diagnózou. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .povedal ti niekto dôveryhodný, že Gorila môže byť aj podvrh?
> Nikto z ľudí, ktorí o tejto veci niečo vedia a sami nemajú priamy záujem Gorilu odmietnuť, mi nepovedal, že by to bol výmysel. Aj ľudia blízki tejto finančnej skupine mi vraveli, že veria tomu, že tam Haščák naozaj bol, ale nemal by za to pykať. Oni skutočne veria, že vedia lepšie organizovať štát ako iní a preto sa hnevajú, že ich s týmto otravujeme. Podľa nich sa tu bude vždy kradnúť, ale jedni sú predsa lepší a druhí horší. Táto mentalita, ktorá patrí k Pente aj k SDKÚ, je v nich silno zakorenená. Lenže bežného človeka, ktorý sa vozí na škodovke, žije v dome zaťaženom veľkou hypotékou, musí čítanie Gorily zamraziť. Postavy a postavičky z Gorily však naozaj fungujú v inom svete, ony si v ňom zvykli. Pre nich je prehadzovanie miliardami normálna vec, títo ľudia hore úplne stratili predstavu o obyčajnom živote.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tyzden.sk/nazivo-doma/t-nicholson-bubenikova-sa-predo-mnou-rozplakala.html
Click to expand...

Tam panuje skôr zákon džungle než zdravý rozum.


----------



## zaq-

Te


----------



## Qwert

Odpoveď z diaľničného threadu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90230582#post90230582



zaq- said:


> Mame dva rozdielne pohlady a preto nejdem dalej pokracovat v presadzovani toho mojho.
> Co som chcel, som povedal, precital som si tiez tvoje argumenty, zamyslel som sa nad nimi a tym to pre mna teda konci - tato nasa dikskusia.
> 
> Len mala poznamka k tej ,,mojej''masovej vystavbe domov:
> Vystavba domov pokryva jednu so zakladnych zivotnych potrieb cloveka.
> Taktiez, nezabudaj, ze ja sice pri nej pocitam so zdlzovanim sa prostrednictvom hypotek, ale ja taktiez planujem zbavit sa velkej casti tohto dlhu pomocou inflacie - co nie je mozne pri vystavbe infrastruktury.
> Ked nakoniec, moja vystavba domov ma za ciel *rapidne znizit* cenu dnesnej vystavby tak domov, ako aj bytov.
> Cize:
> - moj projekt hlasa nieco, co kazdy nevyhnutne potrebuje k zivotu,
> - za cenu nizsiu, ako dnes,
> - ked navyse ponuka obcanom zbavit sa casti ich hypotek, inflaciou a zvysovanim ich prijmov.
> Plus, samozrejme, moj projekt nielenze financne nezatazuje stat, ale on naopak vytvara niekolkonasobne vyssie prijmy statneho rozpoctu, ako je tomu dnes.
> Niekolkonasobne vyssie vplyvy na tvorbu pracovnych miest, v porovnani s vystavbu infrastruktury, tu hadam spominat znova nemusim.


Infraštruktúra sa buduje možno tak z jednej pätiny/štvrtiny na dlh. Tie tvoje domy by sa budovali skôr tak z troch štvrtín (ak nie viac) na dlh.
Výstavba domov je spotreba, výstavba infraštruktúry je investícia, ktorá sa priamo a nepriamo vráti tomu, kto ju ju zaplatil - štátu. Výstavba domu sa jeho majiteľovi z ekonomického pohľadu nikdy nevráti, sú to umŕtvené zdroje. Samozrejme môže ten dom predať alebo prenajímať, ale to už potom je trochu iný prípad, stále potrebuje nejakú nehnuteľnosť, kde bude bývať.
Aj štát sa môže zbaviť svojho dlhu infláciou, lenže to je vlastne zbavenie sa dlhu na úkor občanov. Aj občania sa infláciou zbavia dlhu, ale zase to poškodí tých, ktorí dlh nemajú alebo majú úspory.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Ten tvoj postnuty link je fantasticky. kay:
> To je to, co som si dlhodobo myslel - ze politici na Slovensku tak kolosalne neschopny, ze este aj oni prehadzuju zodpovednost na oligarchov, v domneni, ze tito dokazu riesit tie slovenske problemy za nich a lepsie viest tuto krajinu. hno:
> 
> 
> Qwert, nemyslis si, ze presne toto je to myslenie, ktore nam brani v naprave toho sucastneho stavu?


To je realita, nie myslenie. Oni sa nemôžu sami od seba rozhodnúť prestať ovplyvňovať politiku, lebo by ju začal ovplyvňovať niekto iný vo svoj prospech. Im v tom buď treba zabrániť (všetkým), alebo to aspoň maximálne stransparentniť. Samozrejme by sa mohli rozhodnúť aj tak, že budú dobrovoľne politiku ovplyvňovať tak, že to bude pre štát a občanov pozitívne. V istom zmysle sa to aj dialo, niektoré veci prijaté politikmi najatými finančnými skupinami boli dobré aj pre občanov. Len pri tom nezabúdajú aj na svoje záujmy. Napríklad Radičovej vláda prijala nejaké opatrenia proti korupcii a stihla aspoň naznačiť nejaké ďalšie reformy v tomto smere. Priamo ale proti finančným skupinám ísť nemohla. Aj to Lipšicove teátro bolo skôr naoko. Takisto treba povedať, že to bola vláda, za ktorej sa podľa všetkého kradlo najmenej v histórií. Niečo také ako Galko na MO tu ešte nebolo. Keby v nej nesedeli neschopáci Mikloš s Dzurindom, Mihál atď, tak by niečo pozitívne mohli dosiahnuť aj v ekonomickej a sociálnej sfére.


----------



## zaq-

Co


----------



## zaq-

Ke


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Co ti na to mozem povedat?
> 
> Mas pravdu Qwert, vo vsetkom.
> Slovensko je tvojim obrazom a obrazom vsetkych ludi, ktori uvazuju podobne.
> 
> Uzite si ho.
> Ja vam prajem vela stastia a pohody.


Tak ja som tento systém nevmyslel.  Podľa mňa problémom Slovenska okrem obrovskej korupcie, bez ktorej to ale v oligarchickom zriadení nejde, aj hlúpa ekonomická politika elít. Ešte tá korupcia aspoň v menšom meradle by sa dala eliminovať (tým myslím korupciu na úradoch, v zdravotníctve atď.), tá veľká, teda zrastanie politikov a finančných skupín, už ťažšie. V tomto smere už aj čo-to bolo podniknuté, aj keď je to stále veľmi málo.

Elity majú ale úplne zlú predstavu o ekonomickom vývoji tejto krajiny, čiže veci ako orientácia na lacnú pracovnú silu, tu preberaná nedostupnosť bývania atď.


----------



## zaq-

Vs


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Maju vyssie platy ako Slovaci.
> Zapadnu platovu uroven nedokazes dobehnut len tak jednoducho - najskor potrebujes dosiahnut urcitu mieru produktivity.
> A to nemyslim v zahranicnych vyrobnych fabrikach, ale v domacom podnikatelskom sektore.
> 
> Poliaci, hoci su 20 rokov pred nasimi podnikatelmi, stale su 30 rokov za zapadoeuropskymi.


Klamanie sa stalo nástrojom tvojej diskusie? Vidím, že dneska tu bude s tebou zábava :cheers:

*Rebríček platov*
Slovensko 751 € 
Maďarsko 735 € 
Poľsko 697 €


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, divne ze pri poliakoch argumentujes potrebou dohnat najskor produktivitu prace, a nasledne ze sa dorovna plat. a u nas chces ordinovat direktivne dorovnanie platov s tym, ze produktivitu mame v reale porovnatelnu. potom jako je mozne, ze poliaci maju vyssiu produktivitu jako my a nemaju vyssie platy jako ti na zapade? nieco nesedi.


----------



## [SK]peter

potkanX said:


> hmmm, divne ze pri poliakoch argumentujes potrebou dohnat najskor produktivitu prace, a nasledne ze sa dorovna plat. a u nas chces ordinovat direktivne dorovnanie platov s tym, ze produktivitu mame v reale porovnatelnu. potom jako je mozne, ze poliaci maju vyssiu produktivitu jako my a nemaju vyssie platy jako ti na zapade? nieco nesedi.


nenarážaj na logiku. on si už v jednom odstavci dokáže protirečiť


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Sprosta loz, ktorou sa iba snazis zahovorit svoju neschopnost.
> Jasom nepisal, ze mlieko sa na Slovensku neda kupit, ale ze *kvalitne* mlieko sa v Namestove neda kupit.
> 
> Ked navyse sam nedokazem objektivne potvrdit tuto informaciu a iba sprostredkuvam informaciu od svojej matky.


Ako vieš, že to mlieko z Klina je nekvalitné? Ako si to dovolíš tvrdiť? Sam píšeš že nemaš info ale budeš z Irska tvrdíť že v Namestove nemate kvalitné mlieko. A pritom tam máte po dedinách na okolo mrte kráv.

_Čerstvé mlieko z farmy dojníc v Kline si môžu záujemcovia „načapovať" každý deň čerstvé. Okrem vysokej, neustále monitorovanej kvality čerstvého mlieka môže zákazníkov pritiahnuť aj cena, ktorá je nižšia ako v obchodných reťazcoch. Zákazník si môže mlieko, schladené na 4 stupne Celzia, „načapovať" do vlastnej fľaše alebo si od automatu „pýtať" novú - plastovú alebo sklenenú. Obsluha automatu je jednoduchá. Mnohí zákazníci pravdepodobne uvítajú možnosť, že si môžu kúpiť aj menšie množstvo mlieka, než celý liter._


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Priznaj sa, ze sa ma snazis iba vprovokovat, aby som ti tu vynadal a dostal ban. :yes:
> 
> Pretoze tak retardovane otazky, na tak nesuviasiace okolnosti, navyse s tak prekrutenymi argumentami, to dusevne zdravy clovek nedokaze klast.
> 
> Ide ti teda o moje zabanovanie, alebo co je konkretnym dovodom tejto tvojej komunikacie?


čo je na tom retardovené ked ti dokazujem že v namestove mate kvalitné mlieko a ty si stale z irska vymyšlaš, že musíte chodiť do poľska po kvalitné mlieko. :bash:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Idiot je proste idiot a ty si klasickym prikladom tejto rovnice.
> 
> presne tuto otazku porovnavania platov, sme tu uz preberali.
> Solu s faktom, ze pred zavedenim eura, polske platy boli vyssie, ako slovenske.
> 
> Ale zahovaraj dalej.


Parita kupnej sily očistuje štatistiku o menové či cenové rozdiely. Jednoducho ukazuje kolko rožkov si kúpiš zo svojho platu;

HDP na obyvateľa v parite kúpnej sily PPS, 2010, EÚ27=100 % 
Slovensko 74 
Poľsko 62

Čítajte viac: http://spravy.pravda.sk/slovensky-h...A110621_124918_sk_ekonomika_p01#ixzz1ru9d4331

kto je tu teda idiot 

kde su tie tovje kecy o poľskej produktivite


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

tak som rad, že som pomohol oravským farmárom. takže len povedz mame, že už fakt nemusí chodiť do poľska ale pekne doma si môže načapovať kvalitné mlieko. 

a nech to povie aj známym.

práve týmto svojim činom pomôžem znížiť nezamestnanosť  vidíš ako to pekne súvisí


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## kaxno

Preco je na slovensku taka vysoka nezamestnanost ? 

Lebo mame na slovensku totalne neprekryty dopyt a ponuku prace  
Resp. struktura pracovnej sily (mladi ludia / stari ludia / vzdelanostne urovne) a struktura dopytu, po nej nie su v rovnovahe. A nehovoriac o tom, ze je "kriza" aj na zapade, od ktoreho je SVK bytostne zavisle (skrz nasu otvorenost ekonomiky).


----------



## zaq-

Ni


----------



## kaxno

Len mi Milan prosim nepovedz, ze slovaci nevedia podnikat. Ak je to tvoj nazor (z casti suhlasim), tak dovod treba haldat v skolstve. Absolvent strednej (a casto krat aj vysokej skoly) ma prd a nie znalosti o funkcnosti systemu, nalezitostiach zalozenia firmy, nakladov, robenia business casov ... dokonca ani vedomosti na zalozenie si zivnosti. Dalsia vec je samozrejme to, co realne vie a co moze ponuknut (viz to co tu pred casom pisal name user).

Tu ti dam ja Milan protiotazku Ake su podla teba sluzby, ktore na SVK chybaju najviac a teda by v nich clovek mal podnikat ?  

V okoli poznam vela podnikatelov, ktori su vo svojom obore na spici. Ci su to obkladaci z Oravy, ktori nam robili kupelku a ked sme ich teraz chceli zohnat, tak nam dali termin na jul, kedze maju o pracu postarane (robia fakt kvalitne a cuduj sa svete, vozia sa stale na dodavke, aj ked im uz trosku stupla slava do hlavy - majitel uz nerobi, len manazuje a kontroluje pracu), ale jeho majstri sa nestazuju, zarobia si kralovsky vzhladom na SVK pomery. Ci je to vyrobca nabytku, maly, zakazkovy (tiez inak z Oravy), ktory mimo dodavky na Slovensko robi kuchyne do Nemecka v cenach niekolko 10tis € ... Kvalitny autoservis, kde ludia chodia radi, lebo vedia, ze ich tam clovek neosmikne (a je to rodinny podnik). Alebo nas znamy, co ma pilu, robi aj nabytok, ale aj rozne veci z masivu, a cuduj sa svete, vozi sa tiez na dodavke, resp. ojazdenom pajere, co kupil od brata (ma chatu v horach). Ano, jasne, poznam aj opacne extremy (ludia z firiem ktore distribuuju lieky a od roztopase nevedia ci si maju kupit ferrari, vilu v Rakusku ...) ale hold, to je ta dobra oblast, v ktorej ked clovek zacal podnikat v spravnom case, tak ma "vystarane". Poznam aj firmu, kde ludia zbohatli na hydraulike a roznych ventilcekoch, a sice maju v garazi takmer celu modelovu ponuku od BMW, sef firmy sa namaka a robi casto ako blazon. Ale hold, jeho odvetvie ma taku marzu ... a mohol by som pokracovat. Takze prosim, negeneralizuj  

Inak neodpustim si este prispevok do diskusie o tom nabytku. Ano, Polsky nabytok je zvacsa shitny, hlavne ten, co sa predava u nas, v predajniach typu ASKO, Mercury Market a spol. Ale tak co cakate kua ? Sak to je nabytok, kde su ceny za obyvaciu stenu do 500 €, za to nikto kvalitu cakat nemoze. U aj IKEA stoji dvojnasobok. Polsko, tak ako Slovensko ma spickovych vyrobcov, ktori si v pohode nezadaju kvalitou, ani cenou. V polsku je to na sedacky napr. KLER, u nas DOMARK / BRIK. Je jasne ze je v Polsku tych kvalitnych firiem viac, kedze aj ich domaci trh je o dost vacsi, ze ano ? 

Btw, este k tym kuchyniam, nemam pocit, ze by kuchyne trebars z Decodomu boli nejake specialne zle. Ano, nie je to trebars Sykora, ale tak kazdy si zakupi nabytok podla toho, na co ma, ze ano ? A dobra kuchyna je zvacsa najdrahsi kus domaceho zariadenia.


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Fascinuje ma tato klasicka slovenska vlastnost - vyhovaranie sa za svoju lenivost a neschopnost.
> Vcera som cital, ako sa Tatranci stazuju na nevydarenu velkonocnyu sezonu, na hydrometeorologicky ustav. :crazy:
> 
> Pred nejakym rokom som cital staznosti slovenskeho vyrobcu mineralky, ako sa stazoval a ludi, ze nepiju jeho slovensku drahsiu mineralku, ale preferuju zahranicnu lacnejsiu.
> 
> Plac developerov a stavebnych firiem nad tym, ze ludia nekupuju ich predrazene byty, citam uz 4 roky.
> 
> Kazdy sa len stazuje a krachuje, ale aby sa niekto konecne chytil prace,to nie.
> 
> Ved podnikatelia na Slovensku nepracuju - oni sa vozia na Q7, na malicku maju zavesene kluce a na ich zadky predsa robia ich zamestnanci.
> 
> Zatial co podnikatelia v Polsku a na Zapade, maju ruky zodrate po lakte a makaju ako dostihove kone.
> 
> Mali sa stazovat moji kamarati v UK, ze po otvoreni hranic, robili Poliaci kupelky za 500 libier?
> Ano, dobre pocujes - vytrhanie stareho obkladu, vyhodenie vane, umyvadla, zachodu, prerobenie stupaciek a trubiek, osadenie novej vane, umyvadla a zachodu, + novy obklad - 500 libier!
> V Londyne!
> 
> Ja to poviem pravdu o tvojom znamom z rodiny - je to neschopny lenivy smejd.
> Co mu branilo tym Poliakom konkurovat?


S týmto do bodky súhlasím. Proste na Slovensku sa ľuďom makať nechce a keď makajú, hneď chcú európske platy a Q7.

Ešte si zabudol dodať zázračnú slovenskú formulku a univerzálnu odpoveď na všetko- "To nie je také jednoduché"


----------



## potkanX

zaq- said:


> Ja som vam vysvetloval, ze zdvihnutie platov o 100% je mozne a realne.
> Vy ste tvrdili, ze to mozne a realne nie je.
> 
> Vysvetli mi inac tieto tvoje, neuraz sa, ale degenerovane otazky?
> Ja nie som Polsky minister, ani clen vlady.
> Ako ti mam na ne odpovedat?
> 
> 
> Btw, Slovaci maju vysoku produktivitu iba vdaka zahranicnym fabrikam.
> V reale, v slovenskom podnikatelskom sektore, je ta produktivita na urovni opic.


preco by som sa urazal. tie otazky, ktore ti davam, su neni moje otazky, ale TVOJE otazky. su to totiz tvoje tezy postavene do suvisu, ktory si ty nikdy nepouzil a ukoncene otaznikom, nic viac.
ja nespochybnujem, ze mzdove ohodnotenie u nas nema v mnohych odvetviach rezervy. ja nespochybnujem, ze nas pekar urobi plusminus rovnako chlebov jako rakusky, pri rovnakych cenach za chleba a v podstate aj za vstupne suroviny a energie (v reali ich bude mat ten rakusak mozno trochu nizsie). ja nespochybnujem, ze poliaci na rozdiel od nasincov podnikat vedia a som daleko tomu, aby som ich produkciu oznacoval ad hoc jako verkle, tvrdim, ze slovenski podnikatelia na rozdiel od poliakov ti predaju rovnaky, ci castokrat horsi odpad, len na rozdiel od tych poliakov ta budu presviedcat, ze kupujes kvalitu AAA+ a nechaju si to aj zaplatit jako AAA+.
ja nepolemizujem s tvojimi pozorovaniami, lebo moje su v podstate rovnake. 
ja len vidim nedokonalosti v tvojich rieseniach.


----------



## kidos

kaxno said:


> Len mi Milan prosim nepovedz, ze slovaci nevedia podnikat. Ak je to tvoj nazor (z casti suhlasim), tak dovod treba haldat v skolstve. Absolvent strednej (a casto krat aj vysokej skoly) ma prd a nie znalosti o funkcnosti systemu, nalezitostiach zalozenia firmy, nakladov, robenia business casov ... dokonca ani vedomosti na zalozenie si zivnosti. Dalsia vec je samozrejme to, co realne vie a co moze ponuknut (viz to co tu pred casom pisal name user).
> 
> Tu ti dam ja Milan protiotazku Ake su podla teba sluzby, ktore na SVK chybaju najviac a teda by v nich clovek mal podnikat ?


Môžem ti aj ja skúsiť odpovedať?

Slováci podnikať vedia len máloktorí, ostatní sa to musia naučiť, čo sa im nechce. Túto výuku sa nenaučíš na žiadnej škole, to sa naučíš tvrdou prácou a tým, že budeš týchto úspešných poslúchať a počúvať a nie závidieť im. Pozor, úspech nie je to, voziť sa na Q7. Úspech je to, že nemáš čas si to Q7 ani kúpiť, že ti furt niekto volá, že zaplatí 2x toľko, len aby si prišiel práve ty a ty odpovieš, že prídeš a kľudne dáš aj zľavu. Úspech je to, že tvoji zamestnanci si ťa vážia, počúvaš ich a kľudne im aj pomôžeš, keď sa chcú osamostatniť.
Nevidím dôvod, prečo by nemal vyštudovaný ekonóm alebo právnik, alebo hotelkár robiť napríklad stolára. Keď má chuť pracovať, naučí sa čokoľvek.
Lenže človek si povie, že ja som ekonóm, nič iné robiť nebudem a už vôbec nie za nástupný plat 400 euro. Radšej bude doma na sociálke.
Načo je komu znalosť fungovania systému a založenia firmy?
Však na začiatok ti stačí živnosť a hlavne chuť pracovať.
V dnešnej dobe internetu je to najjednoduchšie zistiť si, ako si založiť živnosť. To nemá žiaden súvis so vzdelaním, ale len s lenivosťou a neschopnosťou. 

Čo na slovensku chýba?
Reštaurácie a rýchle občerstvenia. Vietnamci bez akéhokoľvek vzdelania nás valcujú a čínske bistrá v Ba praskajú vo švíkoch.
Dostupné penzióny v turisticky zaujímavých lokalitách.
Všetky remeslá-kamenári, stolári, maliari a aj obkladači.
Malý farmári, pekári a mäsiari.
Dostupné penzióny v turisticky zaujímavých lokalitách

Osobné príklady-V slovenskom raji, skoro absolútne nemožné najesť sa a vyspať. Spraviť na Slovensku designovú atypickú skrinku je skoro nemožné. Nakoniec mi s tým pomohol wuane, za čo mu veľká vďaka. Stálo ma to rok a pol drahocenného času a energie. Naraňajkovať sa vo všedný deň v BB? Absolútne nemožné. Len suché rožky s paštekou z tesca.


----------



## Wizzard

kidos said:


> Osobné príklady-V slovenskom raji, skoro absolútne nemožné najesť sa a vyspať. Spraviť na Slovensku designovú atypickú skrinku je skoro nemožné. Nakoniec mi s tým pomohol wuane, za čo mu veľká vďaka. Stálo ma to rok a pol drahocenného času a energie. Naraňajkovať sa vo všedný deň v BB? Absolútne nemožné. Len suché rožky s paštekou z tesca.


Ak môžeš, skús dať nejaké fotky tej skrinky, celkom ma to zaujíma. Dik.


----------



## kidos

potkanX said:


> ja len vidim nedokonalosti v tvojich rieseniach.


Nikto nie je dokonalý, ale len málokto si to vie uvedomiť.


----------



## kidos

Wizzard said:


> Ak môžeš, skús dať nejaké fotky tej skrinky, celkom ma to zaujíma. Dik.


Môžem, ale vyzdvihnem ju v nedeľu a musíš mi dať maila na seba. Tuto takto verejne eeee a ani sem neviem dávať fotky.


----------



## wuane

kidos said:


> Spraviť na Slovensku designovú atypickú skrinku je skoro nemožné. Nakoniec mi s tým pomohol wuane, za čo mu veľká vďaka.


Bolo mi potesenim,ale ja som len sprostredkovatel.No musim povedat ze aj majster bol spokojny s tvojim pristupom k veci,cize spokojnost na oboch stranach,to som rad.A zaroven chcem oslovit aj ostatnych zaujemcov o atypicky nabytok ,dvere mate otvorene


----------



## kapibara

To je super!
A s akym materialom pracuje?


----------



## wuane

^^ hocico,drevo,lahsie obrabatelne kovy,kludne aj kamen,fragmenty zo znicenych starozitnosti,koza,sklo,kombinacie...fantazii sa medze nekladu.Len je to popri zamestnani riadnom,cize niekedy je to casovo dlhsie .Ide ale o to ze to robi pre radost,to je to co vzdy chcel robit a co ho bavi,ma na to vzdelanie aj dlhorocnu prax.


----------



## kapibara

Fantasticke, klubuk dolu.


----------



## E499.3056

Chcel by som sa opytat Milana, ako vnima sucasnu situaciu v zdravotnictve, ked nie su ziadne financne prostriedky na to, aby sestram zvysili platy. Tvrdis, ze platy sa daju plosne zdvihnut o 100% a je to realne.

Pytam sa: vytvorit vacsi natlak na stat, aby presunul financie medzi ludi, alebo uzavretie tejto story s dovetkom _"nie je to take jednoduche"_?


----------



## NuSo

Aj ja som nedávno dával kontakt na jedného človeka, čo viem, Kidos sa aj ozval. Takže také nemožné to na SK zase nie je...


----------



## [SK]peter

E499.3056 said:


> Chcel by som sa opytat Milana, ako vnima sucasnu situaciu v zdravotnictve, ked nie su ziadne financne prostriedky na to, aby sestram zvysili platy. Tvrdis, ze platy sa daju plosne zdvihnut o 100% a je to realne.
> 
> Pytam sa: vytvorit vacsi natlak na stat, aby presunul financie medzi ludi, alebo uzavretie tejto story s dovetkom _"nie je to take jednoduche"_?


jasne že to nieje take jednoduche.

nedavno som videl v telke, že fico chce využiť zisk poistovni pre platy zdravotných sestier. zisk tvorí 25 mil ale na vyššie platy treba 100 mil. čiže znova len populistické, bez realneho riešenia tak ako všetky jeho opatrenia

ako povedala nová ministerka; nemá zazračný prútik. možno ho ma milan alebo harry potter


----------



## kapibara

[SK]peter said:


> nedavno som videl v telke, že fico chce využiť zisk poistovni pre platy zdravotných sestier. zisk tvorí 25 mil ale na vyššie platy treba 100 mil. čiže znova len populistické, bez realneho riešenia tak ako všetky jeho opatrenia


Peter? To si naozaj napisal ty?


----------



## kaxno

Stacilo by poriadne kontrolovat (obmedzit) zisky farmaceutickych, lieko-distribucnych firiem, lekarni a distributorov specialneho zdravotnickeho materialu + niektorych sukromnych poskytovatelov zdravotnej starlostilovosti. Toto sa da spravit len auditom platenych uhrad za jednotlive vykony a overenim naozaj opravnenych nakladov.
Staci sa pozriet navokol seba - co lekaren, to hacienda, co distributor, to multimilionar (mozu sa najst aj vynimky, ale v prostredi v ktorom sa pohybujem to plati na 100%). Ale hold, toto su velmi vplyvne organizacie, s prepojenim na najvyssie politicke spicky, tak to "nebude az take jednoduche".


----------



## Qwert

Relatívne elegantným riešením by mohlo byť zdanenie tých ziskov napr. 99%-nou sadzbou. Inak ale vôbec nechápem zmysel existencie súkromných poisťovní v takom systéme, aký je na Slovensku. Tu ide len o parazitovanie na systéme, ktoré umožnili politici za primeraný bakšiš. Ale súhlasím, zdravotníctvo treba kompletne prekopať. Peňazí je tam dosť, len sa nepoužívajú na potrebný účel. Zisk poisťovní je len malá časť neefektívne vynaložených zdrojov, okrem nich tam parazituje kopa iných osôb.


----------



## i15

kaxno said:


> Stacilo by poriadne kontrolovat (obmedzit) zisky farmaceutickych, lieko-distribucnych firiem, lekarni a distributorov specialneho zdravotnickeho materialu + niektorych sukromnych poskytovatelov zdravotnej starlostilovosti. Toto sa da spravit len auditom platenych uhrad za jednotlive vykony a overenim naozaj opravnenych nakladov.


S tymi velkymi marzami distributorov a lekarni je to tak trochu mytus, distribucka ma 6-9% a lekarne 15-20%. Ziju teda hlavne z objemu a keby sme cheli, aby mali mensie zisky, tak treba predpisovat menej liekov. A tie audity sa robia, preco asi sukromne poistovne rusia zmluvy zdravotnickym zariadeniam, kde VSZP veselo preplaca vsetko? Aj keby sa prekopal system zdravotneho poistenia, poistovne by si zasluzili nejaku odmenu za tuto cinnost (kontrolu efektivity)


----------



## wuane

*Polske potraviny*

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/bendl-chc...ekonomika.aspx?c=A120415_142039_ekonomika_skr

Musi to byt asi velmi velky rozdiel v kvalite medzi tym co vozia do UK a tym co inde...


----------



## glenyan

Co je pricinou slovenskej vysokej nezamestnanosti?

Ja osobne si myslím, že hlavnou príčinou vysokej SK nezamestnanosti sú nízke platy. Keby ľudia mali k dispozícií viac peňazi, čiže vyššie výplaty, mohli by viac mináť na spotrebu a ako všetci dobre vieme, čím viac spotreby,tým viac zamestnanosti.


----------



## Name user 1

glenyan said:


> Co je pricinou slovenskej vysokej nezamestnanosti?
> 
> Ja osobne si myslím, že hlavnou príčinou vysokej SK nezamestnanosti sú nízke platy. Keby ľudia mali k dispozícií viac peňazi, čiže vyššie výplaty, mohli by viac mináť na spotrebu a ako všetci dobre vieme, čím viac spotreby,tým viac zamestnanosti.


:lol: to je gol


----------



## glenyan

Name user 1 said:


> :lol: to je gol


mohol by si to viac vysvetliť ako si to myslel?


----------



## cibula

glenyan said:


> Co je pricinou slovenskej vysokej nezamestnanosti?
> 
> Ja osobne si myslím, že hlavnou príčinou vysokej SK nezamestnanosti sú nízke platy. Keby ľudia mali k dispozícií viac peňazi, čiže vyššie výplaty, mohli by viac mináť na spotrebu a ako všetci dobre vieme, čím viac spotreby,tým viac zamestnanosti.


Mas recht. :lol: A teraz ako tie platy zvysit?


----------



## glenyan

cibula said:


> Mas recht. :lol: A teraz ako tie platy zvysit?


to je ťažká otázka...a odpoveď nemám jasnú. Ja som chcel mojim postom reagovať na otázku ktorú položil Zaq.

Ale myslím si, že ak na západe EU sú ceny takmer všetkého podobné cenám vo Východe EU ale platy sú tam 4 krát násobné..tak buď ich systém je veľmi dobrý (rozumej ceny ako u nás, ale 4x vyššia kúpna sila) alebo náš systém je veľmi zlý (ceny ako na západe ale 4 krát nižšia kúpna sila).


----------



## kidos

NuSo said:


> Aj ja som nedávno dával kontakt na jedného človeka, čo viem, Kidos sa aj ozval. Takže také nemožné to na SK zase nie je...


Ano, ozval som sa mu, ale už som za ním nestihol zájsť, pretože najprv som bol za wuane-ovym otcom, ktorého prístup ma hneď dostal.

Takže nie je to nemožné, ale ja to veľmi, veľmi ťažké. Predtým som oslovil asi desiatku ľudí na Slovensku, ďalšiu desiatku okolo Prahy. Problém ani nebol v tom, že by to niekto zhotoviť nedokázal, problém bol v prístupe k veci.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q.


----------



## Name user 1

Citim na tvojich postoch Milan, ze si pod psychickym vypatim. 

Neprehanaj to v tom Irsku a trosku si odpocin. Zrelaxuj sa, ale bez alkoholu, vies, ze ti to nerobi dobre.


----------



## zaq-

Vy


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> Vyborne, touto odpovedou si uplne presne odpovedal na otazku tvojej urovne.
> 
> Je tu este moznost: zmaz tento svoj post, ospravedln sa tomu cloveku, ktoreho si urazil a snazil si sa ho zosmiesnit, a ja vymazem akukolvek zmienku o tebe, v tychto mojich poslednych postoch.
> 
> Suhlasi?


chciet je malo Milan - dolezite je to co vies dosiahnut 

s tvojich postov mozno konstatovat ze tvoj problem je, ze mas pokryvenu logiku, mozno zmiesanu s trochou alkoholu v krvi a dosledok je, ze vidis to, co vidis v textoch ostatnych a pises tu na SSC

nic nemusis mazat, ved posledne posty ta korunuju ako mentalneho blba, neschopneho sa vyjadrovat bez pouzivania invektiv


----------



## glenyan

zaq- said:


> Je tu este moznost: zmaz tento svoj post, ospravedln sa tomu cloveku, ktoreho si urazil a snazil si sa ho zosmiesnit, a ja vymazem akukolvek zmienku o tebe, v tychto mojich poslednych postoch.
> 
> Suhlasi?



Milan, dík za podporu. Čítam tento thread už takmer dva roky, čiže myslím, že ma tu nedokáže niekto prekvapiť svojími urážkami. 
Myslím si, že zmyslom tohto fóra je aby sme sa všetci dokázali posunúť ďalej, aby sme vedeli prehodnotiť svoje postoje, nájsť riešenie na súčasné (ekonomické) problémy a aplikovať ho v praxi. Domnievam sa, že s týmto cieľom si založil tento thread.
Niektorí diskutéri možno nechápu fakt, že čím viac hláv pohromade, tým viac rozumných vecí z toho môže výjsť do praxe a zmôžu sa hlavne na osočovanie a posmešne poznámky. 
Mňa tí dvaja diskutéri neurazili. Skôr som to bral ako výzvu viac vysvetliť svoj názor.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Bt


----------



## potkanX

zaq- said:


> Nie, PotkanX, to su tvoje otazky.
> 
> Netlac mi do ust nieco, co som nepovedal.
> 
> Ako ja mam vediet, co sa presne deje v Polsku?
> Ja o Polsku viem to, co si precitam z tlace a na internete.
> Plus dajake dalsie zdroje.
> 
> Ako mam vsak presne vediet polsky hospodarsky program?
> Vie tolko, ze je tam progresivna dan, viem to, ze uspesne zaviedli system malych a strednych podnikov, citam a na vlastne oci vidim, ake su vysledky toho systemu a ako polski podnikatelia drvia tych slovenskych.
> 
> To je vsetko.
> Nepytaj sa ma preto na to, co ti nedokazem a za ziadnu cenu nie som schopny odpovedat.
> Navyse, ked komunikujes takym negativnym a zhadzujucim stylom.


ano, polozil som tu otazku ja, ale mali by to byt tvoje otazky. je zvlastne, pokial si si ich nikdy nepolozil. totiz predpokladam podla tvojich minulych postov, ze pokial by si tym polskym premierom bol, tak by si zrejme direktivne zaviedol niekolkostupnovu minimalnu mzdu niekde na urovni irska a ekonomicke prostredie by bolo hotove. mozno sa mylim, neviem. 
je smutne, pokial si to pochopil ako nejaky negativizmus ci dehonestaciu teba a tvojich nazorov, kedze nic takeho nemam v umysle. to, ze s tebou v navrhovanych rieseniach nesuhlasim, este neznamena, ze moje otazky maju za ciel ta znemoznit. skus tou paranojou viacej setrit, este sa ti zide.


----------



## zaq-

Vi


----------



## kaxno

Milan, odporucim ta odosobnit sa od stylu komunikacie, ktorym kazdy jeden z diskuterov komunikuje a nebrat tie veci privelmi osobne a doslovne. Co poznam potkana, tak obcas ma sklony k ironii a sarkazmu


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## kaxno

Prilisne konfrontacny sposob k nicomu nevedie. Ja som zastancom diplomatickeho jednania, konfrontacii sa nevyhybam. Obcas ked mi rupnu nervy, tiez sa uchylujem k invektivam, ma to vsak velmi kratkodobe trvanie a konci to zvacsa mojim ospravedlnenim.

To ako je s Tebou komunikovane, je dane aj tym, ze sam seba zhadzujes. Nakolko ty sam seba zhadzujes, ale ked niekto pouzije cez kopirak tvoje vlastne slova, tak je to uz zle. Ja nemam dovod ta urazat, myslim ze tato diskusia je fajn a je prospesne ze prebieha (kiez by ju citalo viac ludi). A to aj napriek tomu, ze principialne nesuhlasim s podstatou tvojho projektu, ale to sme si uz povedali viac krat.

Co sa tyka toho ci mas zacat, alebo nie. Neviem, ak zacnes byt vulgarny, tak jedine k comu dospejes je, ze ludia stratia zaujem o komunikaciu s Tebou. Co sa tyka tej vydrze, neviem, na co by si chodil do extremov ? Uz si nas tu pourazal dost vela krat, plosne si generalizoval cely narod ako dementov, hlupakov, sedlakov a neviem co este. Cast ludi tu uz diskutovat prestala, cast este ostala. 

Ja som vsak zastancom civilizovanej diskusie, aj ked nemusi byt vzdy v style vzajomneho poklepavania sa po pleci


----------



## Name user 1

glenyan said:


> mohol by si to viac vysvetliť ako si to myslel?


Pobavila ma jednoduchost tvojho nazoru. Je to fakt genialne, pretoze zvysenie platov ma v svojom programe, kazda politicka strana. :lol:


----------



## NuSo

glenyan said:


> Niektorí diskutéri možno nechápu fakt, že čím viac hláv pohromade, tým viac rozumných vecí z toho môže výjsť do praxe a zmôžu sa hlavne na osočovanie a posmešne poznámky.
> Mňa tí dvaja diskutéri neurazili. Skôr som to bral ako výzvu viac vysvetliť svoj názor.


Čím viac hláv pohromade tým viac protichodných názorov, kde nikto neustúpi z čoho plynú len hádky, urážky a následné nezmysly. Tak to tu vo veľa prípadoch funguje, prosím netvrďte opak. :bash:


----------



## Name user 1

NuSo said:


> Čím viac hláv pohromade tým viac protichodných názorov, kde nikto neustúpi z čoho plynú len hádky, urážky a následné nezmysly. Tak to tu vo veľa prípadoch funguje, prosím netvrďte opak. :bash:


nazory ludi sa zdaju zmenit ak forumer da argumenty podlozene evidenciou z hodnovernych zdrojov


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Name user 1

zaq popises toho tu za 10 forumerov, ale majorita tvojich prispevkov ma nulovu hodnotu


----------



## Damner

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6359481/starosta-kechneca-je-pri-investicii-bmw-opatrny.html taký celkom zaujímavý článok o investícií BMW


----------



## E499.3056

Jasne ze do medii sa povie, ze nic nebude. Diplomaticke veci sa vzdy zvykli riesit za zatvorenymi dverami.


----------



## motooo

Koniec novinarskej kacice??

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6360394/automobilka-bmw-na-slovensku-zavod-nepostavi.html


----------



## Qwert

*BMW says has no plans to invest in Slovakia*

Ale zase nie je všetko stratené, ako hovorí E499.3056, takéto veci sa neriešia cez médiá.

Ďalší článok: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6359516/ak-bmw-pride-moze-u-nas-vyrabat-elektromobily.html


----------



## Qwert

BMW ešte žije, ale pol miliardový investičný stimul teda nie je málo: http://hnonline.sk/c1-55665990-bmw-ma-prilakat-rekordny-stimul


----------



## wuane

Aj tak by som isiel do toho. Radsej pol miliardy na realne pracovne miesta ako sproste socialne podniky a ´´podpora zamestnavania mladych´´.Keby sa im na to BMW aspon minuli peniaze a na tie ostatne kraviny by im nezostalo,tak by som bol spokojny. BMW na vychode by bol ten najlepsi odrazovy mostik pre region. Nech to stoji co to stoji.Skratka,tato vlada ma predpoklady vyhodit peniaze do komina tak ci tak,tak nech je to aspon na dobru vec.No aj tak si myslim ze to dopadne cele ako pise v diskusii diskuter s nickom NAZOR.Velmi dobre zhrnutie:

_1. Stat nema 500 mil v hotovosti a musi redukovat deficit. Nie je dolezite ci chceme, nemame na to. Nemame ani 400, ani 300. EU nepusti a na to aby Fico vyrokoval s Nemeckom vynimku na to aby pretiahol nemecku investiciu by musel mat argument v podobe atomovej bomby pod Bundestagom. Nema.
2. Ako krajina s lacnou pracovnou silou sme boli atraktivni pred 5-7 rokmi. Dnes je ina vlna - konkretne elektronicke montovne zacinaju odchadzat. 
3. Som zvedavy co povedia investorovi o dostupnosti dialnic pre just in time system vyroby. Hlavne ze sme vsetci "usetrili"._


----------



## Qwert

Súhlasím, keď to napríklad porovnám s tými 270 mil. čo sa majú rozkradnúť na zamestnanosť mladých, toto by boli oveľa lepšie použité peniaze.


----------



## Sukino

wuane said:


> Aj tak by som isiel do toho. Radsej pol miliardy na realne pracovne miesta ako sproste socialne podniky a ´´podpora zamestnavania mladych´´.Keby sa im na to BMW aspon minuli peniaze a na tie ostatne kraviny by im nezostalo,tak by som bol spokojny. BMW na vychode by bol ten najlepsi odrazovy mostik pre region. Nech to stoji co to stoji.Skratka,tato vlada ma predpoklady vyhodit peniaze do komina tak ci tak,tak nech je to aspon na dobru vec.No aj tak si myslim ze to dopadne cele ako pise v diskusii diskuter s nickom NAZOR.Velmi dobre zhrnutie.


Lenze to nie je bud alebo. Sponzori Smeru na svojich poziadvkach neustupia.
A Smer kludne zbankrotuje celu republiku. Dostatok ludi sa ukazalo byt dost hlupych na to, aby ho opakovane volili.


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Súhlasím, keď to napríklad porovnám s tými 270 mil. čo sa majú rozkradnúť na zamestnanosť mladých, toto by boli oveľa lepšie použité peniaze.


Nuz lepsie, ako keby tieto peniaze mali ostat v Bruseli, takto sa nam aspon vratia spat


----------



## Qwert

E499.3056 said:


> Nuz lepsie, ako keby tieto peniaze mali ostat v Bruseli, takto sa nam aspon vratia spat


Ak "nami" myslíš papalášov spriaznených so Smerom, tak áno. Ale možno pár odrobiniek padne aj plebsu.


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Ak "nami" myslíš papalášov spriaznených so Smerom, tak áno. Ale možno pár odrobiniek padne aj plebsu.


Pre lud kazda koruna dobra  Mne je tiez luto takychto 'uzasnych' programov, ale musis uznat, ze nic ine nie je pripravene. Respektive pokial by to preslo celym procesom, zanikol by nam narok na ne.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Qwert said:


> BMW ešte žije, ale pol miliardový investičný stimul teda nie je málo: http://hnonline.sk/c1-55665990-bmw-ma-prilakat-rekordny-stimul


tak to je to už fakt demencia 
Predane su fabriky a strategicke podniky, predavaju nasu zem cast republiky
Vsz amerike, Slovnaft naftu madarskej republike, Predali SPP, TELEKOM, ELEktrinu a banky, všetko co bolo lukratívne predali cudzím štatom.
Predali aj slovakov, slováci su otroci pracuju od pondelka do nedele od rano az do polnoci pre VW, Kiu, peugeot, Samsung 
Sony Dell IBM atd Nemáme z toho nic a slováci tak, otročia pre cudzie štaty za almužny a žiju z ruky do huby. Hlavne že títo Investori majú najväčšie zisky v historií a my im dáme 500milinov EUR + ďanové ulavy a oni robia z našej krajiny novodobých otrokov a zisky si odnesu domov daju na ucty kde zbytocne lezia a potom jasne že tu nemame love a je kríza. Bože co by som ja dal za danove prazdniny aspon na rok ale ebem na to tiež si dam firmu do danoveho raja tak jak je to teraz popularne a budem nabadat aj iných doteraz som to bral že to robím pre SLOVENSKO ale nemá to vyznam ked vidim tie top zahranične firmy a ich rekordne zisky a ako z našej krajiny si robia peknú otrokáren my im dame danove prazdniny a z našich dani 500milionov na ruku 
....ebal to pes cely tento system. Budem sa modlit aby ziadna otrokaren sa na vychode nestavala


----------



## Phill

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> tak to je to už fakt demencia
> Predane su fabriky a strategicke podniky, predavaju nasu zem cast republiky
> Vsz amerike, Slovnaft naftu madarskej republike, Predali SPP, TELEKOM, ELEktrinu a banky, všetko co bolo lukratívne predali cudzím štatom.
> Predali aj slovakov, slováci su otroci pracuju od pondelka do nedele od rano az do polnoci pre VW, Kiu, peugeot, Samsung
> Sony Dell IBM atd Nemáme z toho nic a slováci tak, otročia pre cudzie štaty za almužny a žiju z ruky do huby. Hlavne že títo Investori majú najväčšie zisky v historií a my im dáme 500milinov EUR + ďanové ulavy a oni robia z našej krajiny novodobých otrokov a zisky si odnesu domov daju na ucty kde zbytocne lezia a potom jasne že tu nemame love a je kríza. Bože co by som ja dal za danove prazdniny aspon na rok ale ebem na to tiež si dam firmu do danoveho raja tak jak je to teraz popularne a budem nabadat aj iných doteraz som to bral že to robím pre SLOVENSKO ale nemá to vyznam ked vidim tie top zahranične firmy a ich rekordne zisky a ako z našej krajiny si robia peknú otrokáren my im dame danove prazdniny a z našich dani 500milionov na ruku
> ....ebal to pes cely tento system. Budem sa modlit aby ziadna otrokaren sa na vychode nestavala


 veľmi Dina nemusím, ale z tohto je mi naozaj smutno, lebo je to fakt... najviac sa zabávam na veľkých spoločnostiach typu Morgan Stanley o ktorých čítam, ako coolovo vyšli z krízy a pod. a popritom ich dopovala US vláda verejnými financiami... keby existoval kapitalizmus, tak súkromné spoločnosti by tieto pôžičky štátu vrátili aj naspäť, lenže kapitalizmus ako taký zanikol


----------



## Name user 1

- kde slovenski danovnici investovali do zavodov & porovnajte kolko tam zije populacie v porovnani s celym slovenskom - ano majorita populacie sa skladala, aby sa ludia napr v Bratislave mali lepsie ... 










1) je otazka preco sa predali vsetky slovenske podniky... majorita bola u slovenskych majitelov rozkradnuta, alebo nekopetente vedena..a na pokraji krachu, nikto nedrzal pistol u hlavy, aby ich Slovensko predalo
2) podpora do investicii je lepsia nez podpora spotreby
3) podora malych a strednych podnikov na slovensku chyba..
4) treba riesit rast hospodarstva v kratkom a strednodobom horizonte - podpora investicii aj v chudobnych regionoch s velkou populaciou (tiez si platia dane, s ktorych sa investuje) , tak ako aj dlhodobom horizonte - aka vzdelavanie, infarstruktura ... atd


----------



## kaxno

Phill said:


> veľmi Dina nemusím, ale z tohto je mi naozaj smutno, lebo je to fakt... najviac sa zabávam na veľkých spoločnostiach typu Morgan Stanley o ktorých čítam, ako coolovo vyšli z krízy a pod. a popritom ich dopovala US vláda verejnými financiami... keby existoval kapitalizmus, tak súkromné spoločnosti by tieto pôžičky štátu vrátili aj naspäť, lenže kapitalizmus ako taký zanikol


Suhlasim ... dnesne zriadenie nie je kapitalizmus, je to korporativizmus a povedal by som to tak, ze "velke firmy vladnu vsetkym". 
Name user polozil velmi pekny set otazok, ja k tomu viem dodat len to, ze "lebo to niekto chcel, niekto z vonka". 

Po tom, ako na SVK skoncil socik (ktory nebol nic extra) sa zacal cely nas blok velmi rychlo pretvarat na zahranicny obraz. Vpadnutie velkych obchodnych sieti zo zahranicia, prakticky uplna likvidacia nie len priemyslu ale aj polnohospodarstva, co spravilo z v minulosti polnohospodarskych regionov na juhu a vychode hladove doliny ... a potom oslavujeme prichod spasitelov v podobe vyrobnych podnikov, s obmedzenym R&D, ktorym este za prichod musime aj zaplatit  To uz by sme radsej mohli tych 500 000 000 € vrazit do podpory polnohospodarstva ... 

Voci VW som zmierlivejsi, kedze na SVK maju stabilnu historiu, ale tiez to nerobia pre nase modre oci. Vyrabaju / rozpracovavaju tu najdrahsie modely znacky, prave z dovodu generacie najvyssej pridanej hodnoty ...


----------



## zaq-




----------



## kaxno

Tak podme pekne poporiadku  



zaq- said:


> Kaxno, ked ti zmizne cervena hmla spred oci, pozri sa do zrkadla a skus sa sam seba opytat:
> 
> Kto predal slovenske podniky zahraniciu? *- politici, za vydatnej pomoci zahranicnych analytikov Svetovej Banky, MMF, a spol, podla ktorych jediny variant bol "privatizovat" (a v danom case sa to samozrejme zdalo ako najlepsi mozny variant, kedze vsetky statne podniky boli v stratach a "STAT BOL ZLY VLASTNIK")  *
> Kto ich podplaca, tlaci sa im do zadku a dotuje ich, aby tu prisli vyrabat? - *politici, pre ktorych je to "lahsia cesta" k tomu, aby sa tvarili socialne. Radsej minut peniazky zo spolocneho a chvalit sa x-tisic miestami, ako skutocne pomahat k tomu, aby tie vznikali same. *
> Kto nedokaze riadit svoju vlastnu krajinu? *- politici, kedze nemame priamu demokraciu, a ludia su lahko ovplyvnitelni reklamou, kedze nemaju dostatok informacii a zvacsa ani mentalnu kapacitu na to, aby ju boli schopni zvazit, posudit a spracovat*
> Kto sa len prizera, ako sa verejne rozkrada jeho vlastna krajina a nic proti tomu nerobi? - *Milan Zitnak a velke mnozsto dalsich Slovakov (schvalne som spomenul Teba, kedze okrem toho, ze sa zapajas do diskusii, si toho moc nespravil)*
> Kto nedokaze komunikovat a iba sa nenavistne napada, osocuje a zoziera medzi sebou? - *Milan Zitnak a dalsie mnozstvo dalsich Slovakov*
> Kto bojuje za co najnizsie mzdy pre Slovakov? - *mocenska lobby, stelesnena v politickom spektre skrz ich vzajomnu previazanost*.
> Kto nechce, aby sa na nom uskutocnil projekt, ktory sposobil hospodarsky rozmach Zapadu za poslednych 20 rokov? - *Ja a dalsie velke mnozstvo Slovakov resp. ludi, ktori tvoj projekt pokladaju za nerealizovatelny, resp. rizikovy a v najhorsom pripade skodlivy*.
> Kto rozmysla naivne a megalomansky a aj ked je to len chudobny zaostaly narod, aj tak sniva a pusta sa do vystavby megalomanskych projektov, bez zamyslenia sa nad ich skutocnym ekonomickym vyznamom - dialnice, mrakodrapy, atd...? *S tymi dialnicami to bol verim ze zart. Samozrejme, suhlasim ze by sa mali stavat podla danych kriterii a systematicky, nie tak ako je tomu u nas, ohladom Mrakodrapov suhlasim. Ale myslim ze vacsi honibrci su v Rusku, alebo trebars v Cine a Dubaji. Nadmerna vystavba vyskovych domov je prejavom prehriatej ekonomiky a blizkeho prichodu ekonomickej krizy (takzvany skyscraper index). *
> Kto nedokaze prijat cudzie myslienky a podporit iniciativu? *- to neviem, s tym problem nemam, ked tie myslienky "kupim". *
> Kto je rozdeleny a rozhadany? - *Milan Zitnak a velke mnozstvo inych ludi.*
> Kto si o sebe mysli, ze je najmudrejsi a ziadny cudzi rozum a rady nepotrebuje? - *Milan Zitnak a velke mnozstvo inych ludi. *
> Kto nie je schopny zmenit svoje myslenie? - *Milan Zitnak a velke mnozstvo inych ludi. *
> Kto sa nie je schopny prisposobit a tvrdohlavo odmieta kazdu zmenu?* - ludia, z principu, kedze vacsina ludi je rigidnych voci zmenam a zmeny nema rado*.
> Kto nie je schopny sebakritiky a uraza sa na kazde slovo? *- Milan Zitnak. Sice to stale maskujes tym, ze cas od casu seba urazis, ale to su len prazdne slova. A aj velke mnozstvo inych ludi. *Kto hlada nepriatela zakazdym inde a nedokaze si priznat svoj diel zodpovednosti? *rovnako ludia, sebareflexia nie je zrovna silna charakterna crta vacsiny ludskej populacie. *





> Zapad, alebo my - Slovensko?


Aj Zapad, aj my sme na tom rovnako. Akurat nas zapad pretvoril na svoj obraz bez cca 50 rocneho obdobia, ked sa bohatstvo delilo rovnomernejsie. 


> Je to vsetko len v nasich hlavach, Kaxno.
> Pokial sa budeme dalej spravat ako zaostali, tvrdohlavi, necivilizovani, nanavidiaci, zavistlivi, nenazrani, bojazlivi, lenivi burani, neschopni vzajomnej komunikacie a dohody - dovtedy bude Slovensko vypadat tak, ako dnes vypada


.
Suhlasim, kazdy musi zacat od seba. Staci sa Milan pozriet na to, ako nam degeneruje kultura, spolocnost, ako sa zmenilo portfolio programov v telkach, ake su zaujmy mladeze, ake studijne vysledky dosahujeme ... teraz budem pripominat prievana, ale system je nastaveny tak, aby z nas vychoval konzumnych otrokov  


> Chces skutocne vediet, ako je na tom Slovensko?


Ja to Milan viem, zijem tu  


> My radsej ukazeme prstom na ostatne krajiny a zacneme sa svorne ukazovat, ze aj oni maju presne take iste vlastnosti, ako my sami.
> Ked ano, maju.
> Ibaze ich uroven sa nachadza v zelenych polickach, blizko ,,idealnej'' nuly.
> Co im umoznuje rychly rozvoj dopredu.


Tu ti Milan poviem len jedno, mas zapad moc zidealizovany, to je cele.


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Btw, nepodporoval si nahodou tie politicke strany, ktore tu slavnu vetu ,,STAT JE ZLY VLASTNIK!'' propagovali a uskutocnocnovali a nebol si to nahodou *ty*, ktory im daval svoje hlasy, aby tuto politiku robili?


Ano Milan, ako som povedal, clovek je tvor omylny a ja menim svoje nazory, na zaklade urovne poznania, dostupnych informacii a vyvoja svojej osobnosti. Tieto strany som volil, dokopy 2x. Keby mam moznost sa vratit do minulosti, tak uz to nespravim.



> znova, nevolil si tychto politikov nahodou *ty* a inac, ak si s tym nesuhlasil, co robili, co si pre to spravil, aby si ich zastavil? Ked samozrejme, znova ti v tvojej odpovedi chyba priznanie si tvojho podielu zodpovednosti.


Ano Milan, volil som ich, dokonca som bol svojho casu bezbrehym obdivovatelom prilevu PZI na SVK, kedze v tom case to bola naplast na nasu krvacajucu krajinu. Hold, s odstupom casu vidim, ze to bola sice rychla, ale nie najlepsia cesta a prinasa si so sebou velke mnozstvo negativnych externalit, mimo ineho zabetonovanie nizkej ceny prace, na ktoru v globale aj ja sam doplacam (kedze sm zamestnanec). 



> Kaxno, politici si dovolia iba tolko, kolko im dovoli narod. *Ty* si im doteraz dovolil uplne vsetko. Preco sa potom cudujes, ze oni si to naozaj dovolili, ked ich nemal kto zastavit? Fakt, ze politici su len vernym obrazom krajiny, nemusim spominat, ze ano?


Co im mam urobit, tak aby som zil moralne a pravne OK ? Mam zrazit Fica autom, ked ho rano vidim behat na hradzi ? Alebo co mam ist spravit ? Pluvnut poslancovi za stranu xyz do tvare ? 



> Milan Zitnak a velke mnozsto dalsich Slovakov (schvalne som spomenul Teba, kedze okrem toho, ze sa zapajas do diskusii, si toho moc nespravil)[/I] Ano, ja si to priznam. Dokazes to aj *ty*, alebo sa ides znova iba vyhovarat a ukazovat prstom na ostatnych?


Milan, uz som ti to vela krat vravel, ja sa snazim robit to, co je podla mna dobre a to je to, ze sa spravam slusne, sirim vo svojom okoli osvetu a snazim sa pozitivne motivovat okolie k tomu, aby respektovalo nejake zasady slusneho spravania, ktore v konecnom dosledku formuju spolocnost. 



> To mi odlahlo, ze som to iba ja a *nie ty*. Skus mi potom vysvetlit tvoje napadanie mna a mojho projektu tuna?


Na zaklade mne dostupnych informacii, sa mi tvoj projekt zda nerealisticky, a nepokladam ho za dobry pre Slovensko. A naviac Milan, vo vacsine pripadov som sa snazil viest nekonfliktnu a konstruktivnu debatu, pytal som sa a daval ti aj dost vela protiargumentov, cize som diskutoval. Voci Tebe a Tvojej osobe nemam nic, napr. keby raz riesim nejaku drahsiu kupelnu, nemam problem ti tu zakazku zverit. 



> - _mocenska lobby, stelesnena v politickom spektre skrz ich vzajomnu previazanost._ - Netusil som, ze sucastou tejto mocenskej lobby si aj *ty* a vsetci ostatni, ktori tu to moje proklamovane mozne zvysenie miezd oznacili za nezmysel.


Nie som Milan. Nie som podnikatel, mojim cielom, ako zamestnaneho cloveka, je zarobit co najviac. Vzhladom na to co robim a kde robim sa porovnavam aj s podobnymi ludmi na zapade od SVK (kde sidli vacsina podobnych konkurencnych spolocnosti) a viem len to, ze nizka uroven miezd na SVK, tlaci k zemi aj moj, na SVK pomery nadrpiemerny prijem. Zisk firmy je zaroven v pomere k obratu asi % najvyssi v sektore. 



> Vyborne, prva odpoved, kde si spomenul svoju osobu, avsak nebol to pripad sebakritiky, ale znova pripad oznacenia mna a mojho myslenia, ako toho nerealizovatelneho a skodliveho.


Tvoje myslenie Milan, je tak ako moje, poznacene prostredim v ktorom zijes/m. Mozno keby som 10 rokov v Irsku, tiez pokladam projekt vystavby papundeklovych domov za najlepsiu cestu, ja si myslim ze su aj cesty ine. Najlepsie to povedal Kidos, tym jeho "zarob a nechaj zarobit". 



> Nie, nebol. Ani nahodou.
> Co potom, ked bude mat Slovensko dialnice vybudovane a bude vdaka nim neskutocne zadlzene?
> Co potom?
> Kto ich splati?
> Mozme si dovolit taky luxus, alebo ide iba o nase megalomanske zakomplexovane mokre sny?


Dialnice Milan, maju na rozdiel od mnohych inych veci, velmi jasne preukazatelny prinos pre ekonomiku. Ci to je ich vysoka nakladova narocnost (stimulacia HDP), prinos ekologicky, ekonomicky (preloz si v SVK podmienkach mapu nezapestnanosti a dopravnej obsluznosti) a v neposlednom rade aj spolocensky vyznam. Za predpokladu, ze by platil "ceteris paribus", cize by sluzby v Tatrach a Alpach stali rovnako a boli rovnako kvalitne, kam by siel radsej nadejny kupujuci co sa medzi nimi rozhoduje ? Naviac, SVK ma brutalnu komparativnu vyhodu v tom ze naozaj sa nachadza na traniztnych koridoroch, co z nas predurcuje doslova logisticku velmoc, co zial vdaka chatrnej infrastrukture nemozeme dostatocne vyuzit. Nejdem Milan teraz rozoberat to, kolko dialnice stoja, tam je samozrejme priestor setrit. 



> Aha, takze najskor s nimi musis suhlasit. Pokial nesuhlasis, neprijmes ich.
> Ves o tom, ze ludia kedysi neprijali ani ziarovku a proti automobilom verejne protestovali?
> Ked Galilea dokonca upalili za to, ze povedal, ze Zem je gulata?


Ano Milan viem. Ale to je o hraniciach poznania a informaciach + samozrejme o vplyve okolia, ktore vedia ovplyvnit zmyslanie jedinca. Ja sa snazim rozhodovat na zaklade toho co viem, nemienim prijat bezbraho data z nejakeho pre mna pochybneho zdroja. Bodka. 



> - _Milan Zitnak a velke mnozstvo inych ludi._ - Ano, a si to uznam. *Ty* to znova nedokazes.


Ako vies ze niesom v mnozstve tych ludi ? Schvalne som to povedal genericky, kedze ta skupina je velmi variabilna. 



> - _Milan Zitnak a velke mnozstvo inych ludi._ - To iste plati tu. Ano, ja si to uznam, *Ty* to nedokazes.


Detto. 



> - _Milan Zitnak a velke mnozstvo inych ludi._ - Znova ja.  Funny, ked si vezmem, ze ma tu napadate, ze ja menim svoje nazory a postoje a vy ste ti, ktori ich nemenia.


Suhlasim, ja svoje nazory menim a ani sa tym netajim. Kedysi som chcel byvat vo vyskovke, dnes som svoj nazor zmenil a uz by som tam byvat nesiel. Radsej by som chcel byvanie v mensej, uzatvorenej bytovke. To je len jedna z foriem mojej zmeny nazoru. 



> -_ ludia, z principu, kedze vacsina ludi je rigidnych voci zmenam a zmeny nema rado._ Tu si z bol pomerne blizko, aby si oznacil sam seba. Nedokazal si to.


Ja Milan nemam rad zmeny. Resp. mam rad len take zmeny, ktore sam iniciujem. Tie pramenia z mojej nespokojnosti so skutkovym stavom a tym padom chticom s nimi nieco spravit + s realitou toho, ze ten chtic sa prejavi, Plus samozrejme, poronavam si aj nakladovu stranku  



> Mimochodom, podme skusit spocitat moju sebakrtiku a moje ospravedlnenie sa za moje chyby a urazky a podme ich porovnat s vasou sebakrtikou a vasimi vsetkymi ospravedlneniami.
> Schvalne - ci vy vsetci dohromady, mate aspon polovicu tej sebakrtiky a ospravedlneni sa, ako ja sam.


Neviem Milan, ci je tvoja sebakritika aj uprimna, alebo su to len prazdne slova, ako ista forma tvojej cielenej manipulacie s nami a tvoja snaha o to, dostat sa k nam "blizsie". Na mna to vsak nezabera  



> _rovnako ludia, sebareflexia nie je zrovna silna charakterna crta vacsiny ludskej populacie._ Posledna otazka, ked ani v nej si nedokazal oznacil za povodcu bud konkretne sam seba, alebo Slovakov, ako skupinu, ktoru reprezentujes a si jej clenom.


Milan, pri vsetkej ucte, naozaj si nemyslim ze som povodca toho, ako sa ma SVK, snazim sa ako mozem, zijem cestne, bez korupcie, mam len to, na co mam, v zivote som nic neukradol, ani len na to nepomyslel, neodrbavam na daniach, podporujem ekonomiku a na rozdiel od mnohych, som napriek vsetkemu na SVK ostal. 



> Tu mas Kaxno vsetky potrebene odpovede na to, preco je Slovensko na tom tak, ako je.


Neviem, nemyslim, v podstate si ma len obvinil, ze za to, ako sa ma SVK mozem ja  



> Nie, Kaxno, nemam.
> Len neznasam, ked sa za vsetky nase chyby obvinuje on.


Ja zapad neobvinujem. Len si Milan myslim, ze socik u nas neskoncil nahodou a ze aj cely nas vyvoj nebol nahoda. Pomohli sme Zapadu k tomu, aby sa mu podarilo este na 20 rokov predlzit fazu svojej prosperity. Presne tak, ako teraz USA exportuje svoje problemy do celeho sveta a vsemozne sa snazi potopit Europu.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> Preco klames a zavadzas?
> Naposledy si tvrdil, ze nase polnohospodarske druzstva su ovela efektivnejsie a produktivnejsie, vdaka ,,economies od scale''.
> Ved predsa, nase druzstva maju predsedov, podpredsedov, ekonomov, agronomov, sekretarky, soferov a desiatky ostatnych potrebnych administrativnych prcovnikov, ktori dokazu dohliadat a zeefktivnovat pracu tych, ktori ju hlupo manualne vykonavaju.
> 
> Ako moze tymto mudrym a vzdelanym ludom konkurovat v produktivite taky zaostaly socialisticky zapadoeuropsky farmar, ked tento ma iba svoje dve zdrave ruky, popripade syna, ktori vykonavaju vsetku pracu a uctovnictvo im robi ich zaostala komunisticka manzelka?
> 
> Ked velky zapadoeuropsky farmar je tak neskutocne hlupy, ze on sam nielenze pracuje, ale zamestnacov si berie iba sezonne - ked ich potrebuje a navyse im mzdu plati iba za vykonanu pracu - kolko toho naozaj spravili/vyzbierali/spracovali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale ved o to prave ide.
> Naklady na pracovnu silu tvoria v polnohospodarstve iba nejakych ubohych 40-70%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, Qwert.
> Keby nasa pokrokova trhovo orientovana vlada a cela vyspela a civilizovana spolocnost bojovali za to, aby Slovaci zarabali tie peniaze, co ludia na Zapade, vtedy by mozno vzniklo nielenze desiatky tisic malych a strednych podnikatelov, pretoze by si z ich vyplat v zamestnani mohli dovolit stroje a naradie, potrebne k podnikaniu, ktore je dostupne pre vsetkych zapadoeuropskych zamestnancov, ale zaroven by bola na Slovensku kupyschopnost, ktor by umoznovala podnikatelom vobec prezit a zarabat ich peniaze.
> Toto je hlupy zapadoeuropsky nazor, samozrejme.
> Ten nas, kapitalisticky a slovensky je ten, ze najskor my za nic nemozeme a moze za to hlupa komunisticka byrokraticka EU a potom ten, ze mzdy musia byt co najznizsie, aby nasi slovenski podnikatelia dokazali zarobit co najviac penazi a zaroven zamestnat co najviac hlupych podradnych ludi, ktori sami nie su schopni podnikat. :cheers:
> 
> Na Slovensku:
> vladne spolocnost, kde sa radsej vyhovarame a zvalujeme chyby na inych.
> Je to tak lahsie.
> Ja nie som za nic zodpovedny, ja som chybu urcite nespravil, ja za nic nemozem, ja si zakryjem oci a budem sa tvarit, ze sa nic nestalo,
> ja najdem vzdy niekoho ineho, kto za to moze a kto je za to zodpovedny.
> 
> ^^Ospravedlnujem sa, zrejme som pil.
> Samozrejme, my Slovaci sme ti, ktori nikdy nerobia chyby a nikdy za ne neobvinuju inych.
> A aj ked nahodou tu chybu spravime, okamzite si ju dokazem priznat, ospravedlnime sa za nu a napravime ju.
> 
> Ze ano, Qwert?
> 
> Slovensko je totiz specificke a vynimocne tym, ze chyby jedinca, na nom skutocne fyzicky bolia a mozu viest az priamo k smrtelnym zdravotnym nasledkom.
> Preto prizanat si chybu je na Slovensku zivotu nebezpecne a vyslovene sa to neodporuca.
> Jedinou prevenciou tohto virusu je bud si zavriet oci a tvarit sa, ze sa nic nestalo, alebo, este vhodnejsie je najst osobu/skupinu osob, na ktoru dokazeme zhodit ten neuteseny stav.
> Ktory sme si, rozhodne nesposobili sami, pretoze Slovaci chyby nerobia a oni nikdy nie su na pricine.
> 
> Preto by som odporucil pokracovat dalej v nasej hrdej slovenskej debate o komunistickej EU, ktora ma tragicky a zivotne nicivy dopad, na nasich tvrdo pracujucich, hrdych slovenskych polnohospodarov.
> 
> Podme preto radsej skusit nejake hesla:
> 
> *Hajzli z EU!
> Komunisticke europske svine!
> Dajte nasim polnohospodarom, co im patri!
> Dajte nam co najviac a neziadajte od nas nic!
> Cudzie chceme, svoje si nedame!*


ja som mal podobne zmyslanie ako ty.. mozno nie take neokrochane, ale chcel som sa vzelavat, nechcel som chlastavat v piatok, sobotu a nedelu na zurkach s kolegami z prace. Preto som sa rozhodol a urobil som si v UK maturitu z anglictiny a matiky a potom som sa popri praci prihlasil a vystudoval universitu v UK a robim pracu, ktora ma bavi... jedno co mi vsak vzdelanie dalo je, ze som vela veci pochopil... 

Ziadna dobra, alebo zla EU neexistuje - vsetko je o zaujmoch, nikto ti nic neda zadarmo, staty preto vyjednavaju. Benefity bytia v EU pri vstupe prevysovali negativa, ale EU sa dynamicky pretvara a staty znova reaguju na externe stimuly a vnutorne potreby. EU clenovia vyjednavaju rozne zmluvy ako napr fiskalna unia, alebo lisabonska zmluva... Kazdy clensky stat v EU chce vytazit z EU maximalne benefity a bolo by chybou, keby Slovensko nevytazilo z EU tiez maximum :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

Nechápem, kde je slovenská chyba v tom, že dostávame oveľa nižšie dotácie ako na západe. Takisto nie je v pravom slova zmysle slovenská chyba, že tu máme veľké farmy a družstvá, to je hlavne dedičstvo socializmu, po 89 sa už ten stav nedal zvrátiť. Ani nie je dôvod, veľké farmy nie sú zlé, sú iné. Oba spôsoby farmárčenia majú svoje výhody a nevýhody.

Tiež by som bol rád, keby si doložil nejaký zdroj, že 40-70 % nákladov v poľnohospodárstve tvoria mzdy.

Inak možno by si bol prekvapený, ale aj na Slovensku sú malí farmári na spôsob západnej Európy, je ich samozrejme oveľa menej, ale sú. Je v ich prípade spravodlivé, že nejaká rodinná farma dostáva menej dotácií u nás ako v Rakúsku?

Mimochodom, problémy so zmýšľaním tu máš asi hlavne ty.


----------



## wuane

Milan,uz niekolko krat som si vsimol na tebe jednu fakt hnusnu vec.

Castokrat si tu v spore so vzdelanymi a ineligentnymi ludmi.Napisu ti ,ze vystudovali nejake slusne vysoke skoly,maju skusenosti zo zahranicim.A ty im napises ze je to vsetko uplne jedno,lebo nechapu zapadoeuropsky system a ich zmyslanie. :nuts: Naposledy si to spravil Name_user... predtym napr.Strummerovi... prepac,ale toto sa mi vobec nepaci,podcenovat vzdelanie a skusenosti cudzich osob a jednou vetou ich poslat o niekolko levelov nizsie,len preto,lebo podla teba ´´nechapu zapadoeuropsky system´´. Pre nezainteresovaneho cloveka,co to tu cita mozno prvy krat si ty potom ten skuseny a vzdelany maco co vsetkemu rozumie a ostatni ti tu robia len kulisarov. :bash:

Strasne rad by som si precital vyklad nejakej naozaj relevantnej osoby o tom,co je to ten tebou spominany zapadoeuropsky system.Najlepsie by bolo keby to bolo nejaky byvaly minister financii alebo hospodarstva vo funkcii tak pred 15-20 rokmi. A potom by som si to rad porovnal s tvojim vykladom. Neviem preco mam taky blby pocit,ze by nam taky clovek povedal ,ze sa nemame uberat rovnakym smerom.


----------



## [SK]peter

wuane said:


> Strasne rad by som si precital vyklad nejakej naozaj relevantnej osoby o tom,co je to ten tebou spominany zapadoeuropsky system.Najlepsie by bolo keby to bolo nejaky byvaly minister financii alebo hospodarstva vo funkcii tak pred 15-20 rokmi. A potom by som si to rad porovnal s tvojim vykladom. Neviem preco mam taky blby pocit,ze by nam taky clovek povedal ,ze sa nemame uberat rovnakym smerom.


zapadoeuropsky system je zákaz zisku z podnikanie. progresívne zdanovanie. zasahy štátu do ekonomiky. poľnohospodársky priemysel.... zabudol som ešte niečo? :cheers:

alebo inak povedané milanovo mylné vnímanie reality


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

Milan, takto sa vecná debata nedá viezť, potom sa nečuduj, že niekomu povolia nervy a urazí ťa. Nie, ty si problémy so svojim zmýšľaním nepriznávaš, síce to tak napíšeš, ale okrem tej jednej vety je každá v tvojom poste o tom, že si to nepriznávaš. Je ťažko diskutovať s niekym, kto je presvedčený o vlastnej pravde, no na druhej strane nie je konzistentný, neobťažuje sa podkladať svoje tvrdenia argumentami a dôkazmi a každú kritiku považuje za príznak chybného spôsobu myslenia svojho kritika, namiesto toho, aby sa s tou kritikou vecne vyrovnal. To si vážne myslíš, že sme tu všetci hlupáci a len ty máš vo všetkom pravdu? Tým samozrejme nechcem povedať, že nemáš pravdu nikdy, aby si to náhodou zase týmto smerom nezgeneralizoval.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kidos

Qwert said:


> S tou štátnou podporou domácich potravín je to kvôli EÚ vylúčené. Za to by bola žaloba od EK až by sme sčernali.
> 
> Ja si inak nemôžem pomôcť, ale mne to príde, ako keby boli naši podnikatelia mentálne retardovaní, stále len nariekali ako ich všetko ničí a poškodzuje a nie sú proti tomu schopní vôbec nič urobiť. Ako to, že sa nejaký výrobca nevie predať, má na práci niečo iné ako sa vedieť predať? Tuším nie len socializmus, ale aj kapitalizmus má u nás 4 rovnaké hlavné problémy - jar, leto, jeseň a zimu. :nuts: Čo sa týka tých kuriat, za tým by som skôr videl snahu čo najviac šetriť a ošmeknúť zákazníka, než že by sa za normálnu cenu nedali kúpiť aj kvalitné kuracie.


Qwert: prosím ťa, povedz mi prečo máš furt potrebu prepísať niekoho príspevok v tvojej kultivovanej psanej forme a tváriť sa potom, akoby príspevok bol tvoj. V žiadnom prípade nechcem na teba útočiť, ale robíš to skoro každému. Bohužial nie sme tu všetci, čo majú tak vytríbený písaný prejav ako ty a ako moderátor by si sa mohol naučiť to akceptovať.


----------



## kaxno

Qwert said:


> Tiež by som bol rád, keby si doložil nejaký zdroj, že 40-70 % nákladov v poľnohospodárstve tvoria mzdy.


Mam take tusenie, ze to ma odtialto: http://www.cnr.berkeley.edu/ucce50/ag-labor/ 



> About 40% to 70% of costs in production agriculture are related to labor costs


Myslim ze toto je zaujimave, su to vlastne naklady prace. Nie su za konkretne odvetvia: http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/statistics_explained/index.php/Labour_cost_index_-_recent_trends


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Pretoze Qwert ludi ako ty som stretol desiatky - velky hrdinovia v anonymnom svete internetu, ale v skutocnosti, ked ich stretnem na ulici, tito ludia predo mnou sklapaju oci, ustupuju sa mi z cesty a ponizene ma oslovuju ,,pan Zitnak''.


Ty poznas v Irsku *desiatky* ludi, s ktorymi si sa zoznamil cez internet a s ktorymi diskutujes na internete a zaroven ich stretavas na ulici? To je zaujimave, vzhladom k tomu, ze na tomto fore, kde si asi najaktivnejsi, ta nikdy nikto nazivo ani nevidel.


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> ...


Stačí povedať, že o kritiku odo mňa nestojíš, mne to vôbec nevadí.  Určite ti nechcem nasilu vnucovať svoje názory. Vlastne to aj chápem, pretože na tebe sa dá toho veľa kritizovať.



kidos said:


> Qwert: prosím ťa, povedz mi prečo máš furt potrebu prepísať niekoho príspevok v tvojej kultivovanej psanej forme a tváriť sa potom, akoby príspevok bol tvoj. V žiadnom prípade nechcem na teba útočiť, ale robíš to skoro každému. Bohužial nie sme tu všetci, čo majú tak vytríbený písaný prejav ako ty a ako moderátor by si sa mohol naučiť to akceptovať.


Prepáč, ak také niečo robím, ale mohol by si mi prosím ťa povedať, ktorý presne post som takto prepísal tým mojim postom, ktorý si citoval?



kaxno said:


> Mam take tusenie, ze to ma odtialto: http://www.cnr.berkeley.edu/ucce50/ag-labor/
> 
> Myslim ze toto je zaujimave, su to vlastne naklady prace. Nie su za konkretne odvetvia: http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/statistics_explained/index.php/Labour_cost_index_-_recent_trends


Tých 70 % je skôr extrém pre niektoré odvetvia poľnohospodárstva náročné na ľudskú prácu, povedal by som, že väčšinou to je dosť aj pod tými 40 %, teda ak správne chápem napríklad túto prezentáciu, čo som narýchlo vygooglil. Vzťahuje sa to ale na podmienky USA, v EÚ a na Slovensku to môže byť inak.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

Áno Milan, keďže ťa kritizujem, tak som automaticky tvrdohlavý egoista ktorý si myslí, že vie všetko najlepšie. :doh: Toto fakt nemá zmysel, kašlime na to.


----------



## zaq-

Es


----------



## Qwert

Sám si to teraz napísal. Celá moja pointa na začiatku bola, že ty vlastne hovoríš, že za poľnohospodársku politiku Bruselu sú vinní Slováci, čo je nezmysel už len z logiky veci.

Fakt je, že ty často nedokážeš prijať kritiku a rovnako aj Slováci ju často prijať nedokážu. Vlastne ľudia všeobecne to často nedokážu.  Aby si nepovedal, tak určite sa aj mne už stalo, že som ju neprijal.


----------



## Kvietok

*Pri Rimavskej Sobote chcú postaviť závod za 900 mil. eur*



> Pri Rimavskej Sobote by do dvoch rokov mohol stáť závod na spracovanie ropy, v ktorom by sa vyrábali polyméry používané pri výrobe pneumatík. v počiatočnom štádiu by mohlo vzniknúť minimálne 500 pracovných miest, po spustení výroby okolo 1 500 až 2 000.


Halelujah. Myslim ze na Slovensku nieje vela regionov, kt. by si podobne velku investiciu zasluzili ovela viac.



> Poslanci mestského zastupiteľstva v stredu odsúhlasili investičný zámer spoločnosti Oil Production and Trade OPT Sk, za podmienky, že nebude mať negatívny vplyv na životné prostredie.


IMHO o negativnych vplyvoch podobnej fabriky na ZP je len tazko pochybovat. Priority su vsak jasne ...

pravda.sk


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tých 500 zamestnancov by som i uveril, ale aby časom zamestnávali 1500-2000 mi príde nejaké nereálne. Veď Slovnaft s podstatne väčším výrobným portfóliom na rozlohe 720 ha zamestnáva necelé 4-tisícky ľudí.


----------



## zollium

^^
Pani este raz.V roku 2013,prakticky do roka, musi Slovensko najst 1.3 mld eur. 40 miliard byvalych SKK !!! Vase uvahy o zefektivnovani verejnej spravy su v danom casovom horizonte nerealne.Nejake skrty sa budu robit ale stacit to zdaleka nebude, som zvedavy ci nakoniec dosiahneme pod 3 %.


----------



## kidos

^^
Tým chceš teda povedať, že zefektívňovanie riešiť netreba?


----------



## zollium

kidos said:


> ^^
> Tým chceš teda povedať, že zefektívňovanie riešiť netreba?


Zefektivnovanie riesi kazda vlada ale ak to pozorne sledujes vacsinou sa v konecnom dosledku usetri velmi malo lebo jedna vec je natarat reci o tom ako budes prepustat ludi a zefektivnovat system a druha vec je realna prax.A ak pozorne citas a zamyslis sa nad tym tak je jasne ze do roka a pol nezefektivnis stat o 1300 milionov eur. Ano aj vydavky sa daju riesit ale uz to priznali politici z oboch taborov,ze dalsie znizovanie vydavkov moze byt skor kontraproduktivne.Vyber dani,verejna sprava,policia,armada,zdravotnictvo,socialna poist.,atd...tam proste peniaze nenaskriabes.Urcite nie v dohladnej dobe.Ano dlhodobejsie by sa dalo riesit setrenie na mzdach,obstaravani atd..lenze v pripade nedodrzania 2.9% deficitu budeme pekne cvakat cash.A ktovie ako by to bolo s rizikovymi prirazkami pre nase pozicky..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Zollium má pravdu, je tu deficit, ktorý treba riešiť hneď a klasické krčmovo-internetové kecy o šetrení ho určite nevyriešia. Nikto nevie ani prd o tom, ako to kde funguje ale všetci vedia, že sa dá ušetriť. Jasné, že sa dá ale to vôbec nie je také jednoduché, na dlhodobé systémové šetrenie treba špeciálnych ľudí čo sa tomu budú venovať a motivovaný manažment, ktorý bude platený zato, že dokázal ušetriť. Treba prepracovaný systém na to aby sa rozhodlo, ktoré výdavky a činnosti sú potrebné a ktoré nie, také niečo je problémom a aj v súkromnom sektore a nie ešte v štátnej správe.


----------



## kidos

zollium said:


> Zefektivnovanie riesi kazda vlada ale ak to pozorne sledujes vacsinou sa v konecnom dosledku usetri velmi malo lebo jedna vec je natarat reci o tom ako budes prepustat ludi a zefektivnovat system a druha vec je realna prax.A ak pozorne citas a zamyslis sa nad tym tak je jasne ze do roka a pol nezefektivnis stat o 1300 milionov eur. Ano aj vydavky sa daju riesit ale uz to priznali politici z oboch taborov,ze dalsie znizovanie vydavkov moze byt skor kontraproduktivne.Vyber dani,verejna sprava,policia,armada,zdravotnictvo,socialna poist.,atd...tam proste peniaze nenaskriabes.Urcite nie v dohladnej dobe.Ano dlhodobejsie by sa dalo riesit setrenie na mzdach,obstaravani atd..lenze v pripade nedodrzania 2.9% deficitu budeme pekne cvakat cash.A ktovie ako by to bolo s rizikovymi prirazkami pre nase pozicky..


Si písal, že zefektívňovanie je nereálne. Ja nevravím, že sa tým dá získať 1,3 miliardy, toto číslo sem nepleť. Chcem povedať, že riešiť to treba bezohľadu na čísla a akékoľvek iné problémy. To, že sa každá predošlá vláda o to snažila, vôbec nie je pravda. Keď s veľkým haló zanikol jeden nepotrebný úrad, hneď na to v tichosti vznikol iný. Žiadna politická strana doteraz zefektívniť nikdy nič nechcela, pretože by na tom len politicky stratila a zvýšila by sa nezamestnanosť. Na slovensku totiž úradníci nerobia nič iné, len vykazujú čísla, akí sú prepotrební a nenahraditeľní. Do týchto komunistických štruktúr sa nikto doteraz neodvážil vŕtať. Fico má na to silu, aby to dokázal, ale nespraví to, lebo je zbabelý.


----------



## kidos

Koro said:


> Zollium má pravdu, je tu deficit, ktorý treba riešiť hneď a klasické krčmovo-internetové kecy o šetrení ho určite nevyriešia. Nikto nevie ani prd o tom, ako to kde funguje ale všetci vedia, že sa dá ušetriť. Jasné, že sa dá ale to vôbec nie je také jednoduché, na dlhodobé systémové šetrenie treba špeciálnych ľudí čo sa tomu budú venovať a motivovaný manažment, ktorý bude platený zato, že dokázal ušetriť. Treba prepracovaný systém na to aby sa rozhodlo, ktoré výdavky a činnosti sú potrebné a ktoré nie, také niečo je problémom a aj v súkromnom sektore a nie ešte v štátnej správe.


Však práve preto treba systémovo a dlhodobo riešiť verejnú správu, lebo tu sú dosť veľké rezervy. Problém je,že tieto riešenia sa dostavujú pomaly, nie do štyroch rokov. O to väčšie sú z nich prínosy.


----------



## zollium

kidos said:


> Si písal, že zefektívňovanie je nereálne. Ja nevravím, že sa tým dá získať 1,3 miliardy, toto číslo sem nepleť. Chcem povedať, že riešiť to treba bezohľadu na čísla a akékoľvek iné problémy. To, že sa každá predošlá vláda o to snažila, vôbec nie je pravda. Keď s veľkým haló zanikol jeden nepotrebný úrad, hneď na to v tichosti vznikol iný. Žiadna politická strana doteraz zefektívniť nikdy nič nechcela, pretože by na tom len politicky stratila a zvýšila by sa nezamestnanosť. Na slovensku totiž úradníci nerobia nič iné, len vykazujú čísla, akí sú prepotrební a nenahraditeľní. Do týchto komunistických štruktúr sa nikto doteraz neodvážil vŕtať. Fico má na to silu, aby to dokázal, ale nespraví to, lebo je zbabelý.


Jasne ze chcu znizovat aj vydavky.Zatial ale v mediach nebolo info o tom kde presne sa tak udeje a v akej miere.Kratkodobo sa hovorilo o nizsich kapitalovych vydavkoch, mzdach uradnikov a pod. lenze pochybujem ze by teraz zacali s nejakym vyraznejsim prepustanim...proste uvidime s cim pridu ale podla mna to pri vydavkoch nebude ani 1/5 z potrebnej sumy 

aj tu je o tom ..http://spravy.pravda.sk/solidarita-...onomika.asp?c=A120527_202221_sk_ekonomika_p58


----------



## Sukino

To naozaj ludia veria tomu, ze vlada, ktorej hlavne poslanie je ziskavat moc a kradnut, uz za par tyzdnov odstranila vsetku korupciu a plytvanie, ktore zatazuju slovenskych platcov dani?
Zatazovat pracu vyssimi danami je kontraproduktivne a v konecnom dosledku sa viac na daniach aj tak nevyberie.


----------



## zollium

Osobne povazujem Marcincina za rozumneho cloveka myslim ze aj do znacnej miery nestranneho.Toto hovori v tom clanku:

Osobne si myslím, že u nás by príjmová stránka konsolidácie mohla tvoriť sto percent. Samozrejme, nová vláda by mohla plošne škrtať, ale už aj bývalý minister financií Ivan Mikloš pripustil, že priestor na plošné škrty sa vyčerpal. Ďalšie škrty by už ohrozili chod základných štátnych inštitúcií.* Ak niekto hovorí, že je tu priestor na šetrenie, tak to hovorí z tepla analytickej stoličky, ale nemá to nič spoločné s realitou. Nech sa naši mladí analytici prejdú po cestách, pozrú sa do škôl a ambulancií, ako fungujú. *Ak chceme postaviť štát na nohy, musíme postupne zvýšiť príjmovú stránku nášho rozpočtu.


----------



## cibula

Ten kto hovori, ze nie je priestor na setrenie a zefektivnenie to hovori bud z teplej uradnickej stolicky, alebo este nespoznal realitu nasej statnej a verejnej spravy. Plytva a okrada sa takmer vsade. Cesty, skoly, alebo nemocnice(nie ambulancie) by vyzerali uplne inak, keby sa tak neplytvalo a nezamestnavala sa armada kavickarov. Samozrejme, ze to vsetky diery nevykryje, ale setrit na hlupostiach a zbytocnostiach sa bude dat stale.


----------



## zaq-

*Chcete pocut nieco skutocne weird?*

,,..


----------



## zollium

cibula said:


> Ten kto hovori, ze nie je priestor na setrenie a zefektivnenie to hovori bud z teplej uradnickej stolicky, alebo este nespoznal realitu nasej statnej a verejnej spravy. Plytva a okrada sa takmer vsade. Cesty, skoly, alebo nemocnice(nie ambulancie) by vyzerali uplne inak, keby sa tak neplytvalo a nezamestnavala sa armada kavickarov. Samozrejme, ze to vsetky diery nevykryje, ale setrit na hlupostiach a zbytocnostiach sa bude dat stale.


Ak pracujes v statnej sprave a vidis ze sa okolo teba rozkrada tak s tym nieco mozes aj urobit.Prave o to ide ze sa to cele odvija od spravania kazdeho jedinca.Ale s tou armadou kavickarov si to riadne prehnal...neviem co by ti na to povedali mnohi slusni ludia co naozaj makaju a za srandovne mzdy.Mozme sa bavit o tom ze napr. digitalizacia a ine opatrenia by dokazali usetrit na ludoch ale podla toho co pocuvam je celkovo v statnej sprave skor podzamestnanost nez opak.A verejne obstaravanie ma tiez svoje limity.Cize setrit ANO, ale na konci buduceho roka musi byt po novom usetrenych 1500 mil. eur.To je sialena suma.Mozes my vysvetlit ako chces dovtedy usetrit co i len zlomok tej sumy? Myslim ze ak by to bolo take easy tak by to uz urobili.Myslis ze to funguje tak ze sa prejdes po urade a zacnes ukazovat prstom Ty,ty,ty a ty zbalte sa mate vypoved a vy tam vypnite kurenie a vy laskavo chodte autobusom a nie sluzobnym vozom a vy tu, chodte len kazda druha hliadka na obchodzku atd :nuts:


----------



## staso

Ja, ze naco to tu opisujes, no riadne sila.R.I.P.


----------



## potkanX

zollium said:


> ....Ale s tou armadou kavickarov si to riadne prehnal...neviem co by ti na to povedali mnohi slusni ludia co naozaj makaju a za srandovne mzdy.Mozme sa bavit o tom ze napr. digitalizacia a ine opatrenia by dokazali usetrit na ludoch ale podla toho co pocuvam je celkovo v statnej sprave skor podzamestnanost nez opak...


toto nie je o tom, ze by ludia zamestnani na uradnickych postoch a priori boli nevykonni, ale nevykonny je cely system, kde je strasne mnozstvo duplicit, a najma uplne zbytocnych ukonov. pokial chce niekto robit audit statnej spravy, mal by v prvom rade urobit audit cinnosti s jednoduchym vychodzim zamerom - naozaj zastane svet, ked tuto bumazku zrusime?



zollium said:


> ... a vy tu, chodte len kazda druha hliadka na obchodzku atd :nuts:


divne je, ze na pocet obyvatelov mame cca dvakrat tolko monocajtov jako nemci, a to ich nemci maju este na pomery zapadu celkom dost. nepovedal by som, ze cinnost nasich monocajtov ma na pocet obyvatelstva dvakrat tolko pozitivnych vysledkov.


----------



## zollium

HEJ ZAQ !!!

Mal by si sa poponahlat s tym tvojim projektom vizie noveho Slovenska lebo Daniel ti zacina sliapat na paty


----------



## zollium

potkanX said:


> toto nie je o tom, ze by ludia zamestnani na uradnickych postoch a priori boli nevykonni, ale nevykonny je cely system, kde je strasne mnozstvo duplicit, a najma uplne zbytocnych ukonov. pokial chce niekto robit audit statnej spravy, mal by v prvom rade urobit audit cinnosti s jednoduchym vychodzim zamerom - naozaj zastane svet, ked tuto bumazku zrusime?
> 
> 
> 
> divne je, ze na pocet obyvatelov mame cca dvakrat tolko monocajtov jako nemci, a to ich nemci maju este na pomery zapadu celkom dost. nepovedal by som, ze cinnost nasich monocajtov ma na pocet obyvatelstva dvakrat tolko pozitivnych vysledkov.


 Auditov uz bolo vela ..ale zrejme nie dost Myslim ze co do mnozstva byrokracie sa da urcite vela urobit ale asi to chce cas.A s tymi policajtami,to som nevedel.Sa mi to az nechce verit kedze furt sa pise ako chybaju vsade policajti, aj mestski a ze sa ani nehlasi dost uchadzacov a potom nie je z coho vyberat...Mozno kedze Nemecki maju 4 nasobne platy tak su aj ovela vykonnejsi


----------



## Qwert

Vo verejnej správe sa dá škrtať a škrtať. Je tam taká strašná neefektivita a plytvanie, že tomu bežný človek má problém uveriť, ale je to tak. Táto vláda ale nemá gule pustiť sa do toho. Ono je to totiž super spôsob, ako na teplé miestečká upratať svojich ľudí.


----------



## pt82

Qwert said:


> Vo verejnej správe sa dá škrtať a škrtať. Je tam taká strašná neefektivita a plytvanie, že tomu bežný človek má problém uveriť, ale je to tak. Táto vláda ale nemá gule pustiť sa do toho. Ono je to totiž super spôsob, ako na teplé miestečká upratať svojich ľudí.


presne tak to je. a aj zostane  jedine že by nám naozaj "tieklo do topánok" ako v Grécku.


----------



## Sukino

Nie je kde setrit?
RTVS chce nový web za takmer polmilióna eur
alebo
Bývalá šéfka pošty môže dostať desaťtisíce eur


> Viac ako ročné pôsobenie Marcely Hrdej na čele Slovenskej pošty môže vyjsť štátnu kasu po jej odchode takmer 200-tisíc eur. ... Pošta skončila minulý rok v strate takmer osem miliónov eur.


----------



## kidos

http://tvnoviny.sk/sekcia/spravy/ekonomika/jahnatek-dostal-prvy-napad.html

Čo si o tom myslieť? 
Je to to správne čo potrebujú poľnohospodári?


----------



## wuane

*Vyborny clanok,odporucam vsetkym,hlavne Milanovi...*

...aby si nemyslel ze objavil Ameriku a po rozumy treba chodit vyhradne do zahranicia.Clanok na prvy pohlad o vareni a jedle,no vypoveda vela aj o Slovakoch ako takych ,a vytvara aj nadej,ze ked tu normane funguju ludia ako pan sefkuchar Zidek,tak to s tym Slovenskom este nie je uplne najhorsie 

http://aktualne.atlas.sk/sefkuchar-zidek-gulas-musim-po-troch-hodinach-vyhodit/showbizz/domace/

...a panovi Zidekovi zelam vela uspechov a musim sa coskoro vybrat do jeho restauracie,ked uz to mam pod nosom :cheers:


----------



## NuSo

Židek je veľkým prínosom pre Slovensko a to nielen v gastronómii. Takýchto nám treba čo najviac.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

viac takých STARTUPov tento v oc dunaj sa vydaril :banana:
http://www.tyinternety.cz/startupy/v-bratislave-se-startupum-otevrel-the-spot-co-je-zac1-6904
finále Slovak Startup Development Program. Začína sa už o 14tej, v The Spot SK. Štyria výhercovia - startupy cestujú na 3 mesiace do Silicon Valley.

toto je dobre: 
Ak by mali dáta daňového úradu startupoví programátori, do týždňa by existovala mapa daňových podvodníkov a ani by nebolo treba meniť daňový systém..."


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zollium

^^
MILAN !!! Ty si SOCIOPAT :lol: Ty keby si bol kralom tak by museli vsetci v kralovstve nosit hrebene v zadnom vrecku :lol:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> :lol:...


znovu post na pol strany a mne staci jedna veta, aby som ti ho cely znegoval.
nikdy som nevravel (a takisto aj drviva vacsina prispievatelov tu), ze bratislava je krasna a dokonala, kritizujeme na tomto meste milion veci.



cize zas raz si napisal sice pekny prispevok, akurat si ho absolutne netrafil do prebiehajucej debaty.

tie moje dva obrazky bola iba odpoved na tvoj "vyber" obrazkov z bratislavy. takze skus sa drzat nastaveneho kurzu a nie zakazdym, ked sa ti uz niekto uraci odpovedat, uhnut k rozboru psychiky slovakov.

je to az na smiech, ze ked ty sem hodis par obrazkov z bratislavy, vsetko je vporiadku.
ja sem pridam priklady z tebou ospevovaneho sveta, ale zaroven aj dodam, ze to nie je objektivna vzorka, a ze sa mi inak tie mesta pacili, ale ja som ten, ktory je thick.

nemusis mi napisat dalsiu dvojstranovu odpoved, iba sa nad tym nonsensom skus zamysliet. :cheers:


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> *To je vsak presne rozdiel medzi civilizovanymi ludmi a vami.*
> *Civilizovani ludia si nemaju najmensi problem priznat svoj skutocny stav.*
> Urobia to a nielen, ze sa na to neurazia, ale este sa na tom dokazu aj zasmiat.


Mne asi unikaju nejake podstatne veci,ale nie je to nahodou tak,ze civilizovani ludia nedopustia spravit zo sirsieho centra nebezpecne ghetto? 

To mam akoze obdivovat Irov ,ze ich hlavne mesto je nebezpecna spinava zona,ale je to vlastne super,lebo oni si to priznaju?

V Bratislave sa zije pomerne bezpecne a pokojne,s nejakymi chybami krasy,ale inac celkom fajn,takze Bratislavcania su zaostali necivilizovani sedlaci?



:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

wuane said:


> Mne asi unikaju nejake podstatne veci...
> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


to preto, ze sme tu vsetci thick. :lol:
ak raz boh da, tak si aj my budeme vediet vytvorit obrovsku kriminalitu v centre a este sa na tom aj z chuti zabavit. :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zollium

zaq- said:


> Nie, ja som mentalne chory clovek, ktory doteraz zil v jeho nezmyselnej utkvelej predstave, ze ludska sprostost sa da vyliecit.


Milan !!! Ved zivot je proces ucenia sa a spoznavania,evolucia,vyvoj, pomaly a bolestny ,to je uplne normalne a prirodzene.Vesmiru a prirode trval **** sapiens kolko ?! Podla najnovsich odhadov 14,7 miliardy rokov!!!.Ved to vsetci vieme ze svet nie je dokonaly ale ak chces nieco zmenit musis disponovat dvoma uzasnymi ludskymi kvalitami. A to su laska a trpezlivost :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Happy?


nemam dovod byt. na happiness mam v zivote ine veci, ako kvazisarkasticke zakoncenie uhybajuco sa vyvijajucej internetovej debaty.


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Okrem toho, ze generalizujes teraz ty, lebo sa som sa bavil *o vacsine*,
> skus si sam priznat tuto vec a zasmiat sa nad nou:
> *Bratislava je zaostala vychodoeuropska zakomplexovana diera.*


Naco by to robil ,ked o tom nie je presvedceny? Akoze len tak na oko,tu na fore si to ma priznat? Vo vnutri si to nemysli.Takze Marish je zakomplexovany vychodoeuropsky buran ... :cheers:


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Okrem toho, ze generalizujes teraz ty, lebo sa som sa bavil *o vacsine*,
> skus si sam priznat tuto vec a zasmiat sa nad nou:
> *Bratislava je zaostala vychodoeuropska zakomplexovana diera.*


nie nie... kazdy ju ma taku, aku si ju svojim spravanim sa k okoliu urobi. pre mna je bratislava krasne vychodoeuropske mesto, ktore ma svoje problemy. nevidim dovod, preco by som sa na nu mal pozerat tvojimi okuliarmi. severny dublin som tiez nepovazoval za ghetto a chodil som nim aj v noci.

hento je tvoje videnie sveta a toto je zas moje.


----------



## marish

wuane said:


> Takze Marish je zakomplexovany vychodoeuropsky buran ... :cheers:


v milanovych ociach asi ano.


----------



## zollium

zaq- said:


> Prenechavam ti parketu. :yes:
> 
> Ja som to tu uz nespocetne vela krat napisal, ze na to nemam a nie som zatial na tej urovni. :cheers:


Podla mna sa az moc velmi bicujes a tak isto si az prilis kriticky aj ku svojmu okoliu.Kritika musi byt v konecnom dosledku produktivna,inak nema ziadny zmysel.Je to do velkej miery sposobene sebasklamanim a nedostatkom presvedcenia a dovery v sameho seba.Vtedy ludia zacnu klast na seba vysoke naroky (casto take ktore nemozu v zdravy zvladnut) a automaticky to prenasaju aj na svoje okolie.Ja nehovorim ze si blazon alebo co.Len vravim ze musis zmenit postoj,ked ten doterajsi nefungoval.Pragmaticky


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Mas pravdu.
> Palin je idiot, ja som idiot, cely svet je idiot, len my, Slovaci mame zase pravdu.


Vobec nie! 
Videla som aj ostatne Palinove reportaze z roznych krajin a vobec neboli robene rovnakych stylom. Ine krajiny prezentoval tak, ze som dostala chut ich navstivit. V pripade ak by aj ostatne krajiny prezentoval tak, ze by vytiahol nejaku zvlastnost a netypyckost, tak ok. Ale urobil to len u nas. Mne sa to zdalo nefer a nadobudla som pocit, ze ma s nami slovakmi zlu skusenost, tak sa nam chce "pomstit". A to je presne to co tej reportazi vytykam. 
Kolko ludi dostalo chut navstivit nas po tejto reporatazi? Jeden ludozrut podla mojho odhadu.


----------



## zaq-

[Q?


----------



## Strummer

Akurat ze mna par ludi na tomto fore pozna aj osobne, takze ja si tu nepotrebujem nic dokazovat. Videl teba niekedy niekto z tohto fora nazivo? Myslim ze nie, oprav ma ak sa mylim. Takze obraz o tebe si ludia vytvaraju len podla toho co pises. Z toho teda vyplyva, ze ak ti vadi, co si tu o tebe vacsina ludi mysli, neostava ti nic ine, len sa pozriet do zrkadla, pretoze tvoj obraz je presne taky, ako ho sam prezentujes.


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Mozem sa ta opytat, co sa za tych poslednych zopar rokov tak radikalne zmenilo, ze Bratislava sa zrazu zmenila na mesto plne mladych ludi vonku?


V akom roku si bol v Bratislave naposledy? Je možné že sa tu odvtedy nič nezmenilo. Je jasné, že oproti 3-4x väčším mestám to tu vyzerá ako na dedine, to je jasné.


----------



## marish

Strummer said:


> Akurat ze mna par ludi na tomto fore pozna aj osobne, takze ja si tu nepotrebujem nic dokazovat. Videl teba niekedy niekto z tohto fora nazivo? Myslim ze nie, oprav ma ak sa mylim. Takze obraz o tebe si ludia vytvaraju len podla toho co pises. Z toho teda vyplyva, ze ak ti vadi, co si tu o tebe vacsina ludi mysli, neostava ti nic ine, len sa pozriet do zrkadla, pretoze tvoj obraz je presne taky, ako ho sam prezentujes.


ja som bol k tomu na st. patricka najblizsie, ale nakoniec to (z mojej strany) logisticky nevyslo.


----------



## KLEPETO

Wizzard said:


> V akom roku si bol v Bratislave naposledy? Je možné že sa tu odvtedy nič nezmenilo. Je jasné, že oproti 3-4x väčším mestám to tu vyzerá ako na dedine, to je jasné.


Myslím, že mne písal o nejakých cca 10 rokoch, kedy tu bol naposledy. Odvtedy platí aj pozvanie na kávu a bratislavský rožok.


----------



## Ondro

zaq- said:


> A akych ludi v krojoch mal ukazat, ked ziadnych nestretol?


:lol::lol::lol: To je teda perla! Lebo Francúzi chodia po uliciach všedne v "klasických" pruhovaných tričkách, baretkách a s bagetami v rukách, angličania normálne na dedine chodia ako sedliaci a lordi z konca 19. stor, poliaci normálne jazdia po poliach na koniach oblečení v starej poľskej jazdeckej zbroji a každý v maďarsku chodí oblečený ako husár.

To treba zájsť na festival v Terchovej, Detve alebo na Myjave, pre tvoju informáciu, okrem toho, že na Myjave keď je festival chodia všetci v krojoch, existujú akcie, kedy na trati Myjava - NM chodia historické parné rušne s pôvodnými vagónmi. Iné menšie folklórne festivaly a prehliadky sa konajú snáď každý tretí mesiac v každom okresnom meste, kde si ľudia folklór aspoň trocha vážia. A to nehovorím o dedinských veseliciach, krojovaných sprievodoch a fašiangových karnevaloch+zabíjačkách, kedysi sa aj v mestách konali májové veselice v duchu folklóru a topenie moreny, ale teraz už, nanešťastie, to mizne.


----------



## Strummer

Ondro said:


> :lol::lol::lol: To je teda perla! Lebo Francúzi chodia po uliciach všedne v "klasických" pruhovaných tričkách, baretkách a s bagetami v rukách












:lol:


----------



## kaxno

Milan, bol si niekedy v USA ? Ja som tu teraz, uz x-ty krat a obcas sa smejem ake to tu je vsetko "umele". 
Teraz som na Floride, v Orlande, kde okrem hotelov, kongresoveho centra a strasneho hicu nie je zhola nic (neratam disney word, universal a nejake zabavne parky, ktore tu ale musa byt, lebo inak by sem nikto nechodil, kedze to je vo vnutrozemi). 

Mesto je roztahane ako 10 Bratislav, postavene prakticky na rovine, tak ako cela Florida. Chlapik hovoril, ze obcas cestuje z prace a do prace 2 hodiny, aj my sme na potapanie sli o 5 tej rano, aby sme sa vyhli NEDELNYM zapcham (ale tak ma dom), lebo v downtovne je byvat drahe + tam dlho boli len institucie, ktore su vecer prazdne a sam tam neodporucal chodit, z titulu vysokej kriminality. 

Odtialto ide napr. cesta na Cape Canaveral, po ktorej ides hodinu a je to takmer priamka  Boli sme sa potapat v prirodnom prameni (Blue Springs), je to chranena rezervacia, oblubena pre potapacov. Bol s nami lokalny clovek, ktr. sme (kolegovci) nasli na tripadvisore. Ten chlapik by sa ti pacil, ochotny zhovorcivy,podnikatel "par excelanse". Ked sme mu hovorili o SVK, o tom co tam mame, tak hovoril ze "that´s amazing", lebo nechapal ze krajina ma na takej malej ploche tak vela zaujimaveho (a to zil dlho v Taliansku). 
Celu cestu sme kecali o politickej situacii a o ludoch v USA, kde v podstate skonstatoval to, ze to je vsade rovnake a ze najradsej ma cestujucich z Europy a kludne aj z vychodnej, ktorych pribuda, lebo su najuctivejsi, a nie su s nimi problemy  

V US su plne spravy toho, ako je EU v srackach, kazdy sa nas pytal ze "ake to je", ked sme im to vysvetlili (podaktori si mysleli ze zijeme ako v roku 93) tak v zapati dodal(i), ze to je super "propaganda" od US vlady preto, aby odputavali pozornost od skutocnych problemov, ktore su take ako nase, ak nie vacsie. A ver mi ze som nepocul len "yes we can" a celkovo bola ich nalada na Obamovu retoriku dost "citilva" (ale tak Florida a Seattle su asi republikanske) 
Nebudem hovorit o tom, aku mieru korupcie pri verejnych tendroch maju v US. Inak na margo tych tvojich malych podnikov, v USA su take obrovske koncentracie ako asi nikde. Pozri si taky Wal-Mart, obrovske banky, ktorym stat (preco asi) pomaha ako sa da. Pozri si tych 150 korporacii ktore ovladaju cely svet. To to Milan nevidis ? 

Btw, Bratislava je vecer super. Treba dojst v lete, ked su otvorene terasy. Aj ked idem v strede tyzdna, minule sme s kamoskou museli obehnut polku centra, kym sme nasli volne miesto a to bol nejaky pondelok / utorok. Nebol si v zime ?  To boli ludia hlavne vo vnutri, lebo vies, vonku je kosa  

Sprav si inak Milan prosim tento test, strasne (a verim ze aj inych) zaujima, ze aka si povaha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator 

Btw, ja som "Fieldmarshal"


----------



## zollium

^^

No ale trosku to cele zahmlievas. Hlavne Florida nie je cele USA  V USA mas uplne vsetko,co len sa ti zachce od pusti ,hor,skal,lesov vsetkych pasiem,rieky,oceany atd atd ...Povedal by som ze takych rozmanitych a na prirodu bohatych krajin je na svete velmi malo ak vobec. To ze su tam velke vzdialenosti je preto ze USA su skoro 3 krat vacsie nez Europa a jednoducho amici ziju v suburbs a kazdy chce mat pokial mozno svoj dom a teda je to cele roztahane. A takisto Florida je v tomto specificka kedze v prvom rade sa osidlovali a urbanizovali uzemia ako povedzme Nove Anglicko,okolo velkych jazier,Kalifornia atd. cize Floridu este nestihli zastavat,co je ale dobre....Zato ale Florida je uplne uzasna,farebna a carovna a je tam vela co vidiet hlavne co sa tyka prirody ale aj Miami je zaujimave,uz spominane Cape Ca. s NASA centrom. Proste Florida nie je Bratislava 


A este jedna vec.Sledujem amiericke spravy kazdy den a s tou krizou je to take trosku zlozitejsie.V ich mediach sa tiez informuje kadejako kedze zalezi od toho komu to ma vyhovovat aj ked Obamova administrativa si samozrejme nezela rozpad euromeny kedze by to nepekne zasiahlo aj USA.Ale demokrati sa s republikanmi medzi sebou hasia tak ci onak,ci je piatok a ci sviatok


----------



## kaxno

zollium said:


> ^^
> 
> Proste Florida nie je Bratislava


Suhlasim, ani som ju nikde nehanil, len som povedal, ze Orlando je diera, aspon teda pre mna (som milovnik NYC). 

Len pisem moje dojmy. Nevravim ze sa mi tu nepaci, rozhodne im to tu ale nezavidim a vyhovuje mi taka ta "kompaktnost" SVK. 
Som tu ale hlavne pracovne, takze nemam moc casu na radovanky, ale verim ze to ma svoje caro(taky Everglades, alebo potapanie na Florida Keys by som si kukol). Sak je aj Florida vacsia ako par Slovensk. Asi preto maju Amici taky obmedzeny pohlad na svet, kedze maju problem cestovat aj po USA ako takych a maju to prakticky vsetko, okrem skutocnej historie  


> V ich mediach sa tiez informuje kadejako kedze zalezi od toho komu to ma vyhovovat aj ked Obamova administrativa si samozrejme nezela rozpad euromeny kedze by to nepekne zasiahlo aj USA.


Vidis, a mne sa tak nejako zda, ze by im to moc neprekazalo a vlastne robia vsetko preto, aby oslabili poziciu eura voci dolaru, resp. udrzali dolar pri zivote. Lebo ked je euro mena uz len na papieri, tak dolar je vzdusna (viz clanky co sem daval Strummer, o tom ako je ropa vyhradne obchodovana v dolaroch, z coho prameni aj US angazovanost v Perzskom zalive).


----------



## KLEPETO

zollium said:


> ^^
> 
> Ale demokrati sa s republikanmi medzi sebou hasia tak ci onak,ci je piatok a ci sviatok


Toto sa mi na Amerike páči. Majú v politike dve strany, ktoré si to rozdávajú medzi sebou. Nemusia riešiť, všelijaké tretie cesty, obyčajných, najpravejších a iné beznádejné existencie. 
Majú na výber 3 možnosti. Buď Republikáni, alebo Demokrati, alebo sa vykašľú na obidvoch a dajú sa k Amišom.


----------



## zollium

KLEPETO said:


> Toto sa mi na Amerike páči. Majú v politike dve strany, ktoré si to rozdávajú medzi sebou. Nemusia riešiť, všelijaké tretie cesty, obyčajných, najpravejších a iné beznádejné existencie.
> Majú na výber 3 možnosti. Buď Republikáni, alebo Demokrati, alebo sa vykašľú na obidvoch a dajú sa k Amišom.


Vies co ja som sa nad tym zamyslal uz davno a vzdy som sa cudoval ako je mozne ze taka mrnava krajinka tu ma mozno az desat potencionalne uspesnych parlamentnych stran ktore maju este kopec frakcii ,no proste opiciaren :lol: Preco by to aj u nas nemohlo byt.Clovek by sa jednoduchsie rozhodoval a programy stran a ich uskutocnovanie by bolo zrozumitelnejsie ,jasnejsie a jednoduchsie. Ved dnesna pravica je krasnym prikladom toho ako sa to nema robit. Ono to nakoniec asi aj tak skonci tak ze budu dve strany jedna lava (smer) jena prava(uvidime). Asi by to bolo lepsie myslim ze by sa ovela menej politikarcilo.Ja som vzdy vravel ze na Slovensku je strasne vela stran a sme az moc rozdrobeni ,aj obyvatelstvo.


----------



## kidos

http://relax.etrend.sk/relax-cestovanie/co-moze-slovensko-ponuknut-turistom.html


----------



## zaq-

Dv


----------



## zaq-

A p


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Dlhodoby prepad a pokles turistov na Slovensku dalej pokracuje, ked sa hladaju priciny tohto stavu.
> Ako vzdy, hladaju sa inde za hranicami, len nie u nas doma.


Nevieš čítať? Aký pokles;

*Podľa Štatistického úradu SR k nám síce medziročne prišlo o 1,4 percenta viac zahraničných turistov*


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## kidos

Tak, tak, na Slovensko chodia turisti len jednorázovo, čo je veľká chyba.
To isté je aj v tom článku, čo som sem ja dal o belgických a holandských turistoch.
Ale tento stav nie chyba turistov. Chyba je niekde inde.

Na Slovensku máme akútny nedostatok ubytovacích zariadení. Tento nedostatok je najviac citeľný v oblastiach s najväčšou nezamestnanosťou. Tu niečo fakt nie je v poriadku.


----------



## Sukino

Cokolvek milan napise o Irsku treba brat s rezervou.


----------



## zaq-

:l


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## beardie

*zaq-:* pises vela a od veci, budem teda reagovat len na to, co sa tyka mojho postu

_k minimalnej mzde:_
na Slovensku je v sucasnosti potrebna, ale jej vyrazne zvysenie by poskodilo ekonomiku



> V tomto robi sucastna vlada nesmiernu chybu - ona zdanuje firmy, nie samotnu spotrebu ich majitelov.
> A zaroven rapidne zvysuje odvody a zdanenie zivnostnikov, ktori su prakticky jedinymi poskytovatelmi spotreby na Slovensku, co bude mat drasticky vplyv na ich dalsiu buducnost a celkovu buducnost slovenskeho podnikatelskeho sektora.


suhlas



> Preco to potom slovenski podnikatelia nerobia?
> Znamena to, ze su naozaj sprosti?
> Ja by som ich nazval jednoducho - ini.


ano, su ini, ale trh ich nauci, bud zacnu pracovat podla zakladnych ekonomickych zakonitosti, alebo skrachuju

P.S.: pise sa sucasne, bez 't'


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## beardie

> Naozaj by ma zaujimalo, keby si mohol zdovodnit toto tvoje tvrdenie.


je to jednoduche
zamestnanci statu tych hypotetickych 100-150 eur rocne navyse dostat nemozu, lebo stat na to nema, okrem toho, od minimalnej mzdy sa odvijaju aj dalsie poplatky, platy...

zamestnanci sukromnikov tych hypotetickych 100-150 eur rocne navyse dostat nemozu, lebo sukromnici na to nemaju

tak ako doteraz, platy a mzdy sa budu zvysovat postupne, priemerne o nejake percento viac ako inflacia



> 23 rokov ich to nenaucil, co ti dava nadej, ze sa to stane prave teraz?


nie teraz, postupne, nic sa nedeje zrazu
40 rokov tu bol socik, myslenie naroda sa otocilo o 180 °, dalsich 40 rokov bude trvat, kym sa to otoci opat, takze o 17 rokov by to tu malo byt relativne fpoho



> V tom ripade skrachuju, ale spolu s nimi zaroven cele Slovensko.


jeden skrachuje, dalsi zivnost otvori, ked bude dopyt, budu vyrobcovia


----------



## zaq-

No


----------



## beardie

> o zavedeni zapadoeuropskeho podnikatelskeho modelu si neodpovedal


trhova ekonomika? ano, zavadza sa, postupne



> cast mojho projektu, ktora sa tykala zvysovania miezd


vyjadrim sa neskor, ked budem mat viac casu prestudovat to



> Maju, ked zvysia produktivitu, alebo este lepsie, sami zacnu pracovat.


samozrejme, ale nie narazovo, 100-150 euro rocne, postupne



> Ked zacinalo praktiky na velmi podobnej urovni a mentalite, ako Slovensko v roku 1989.
> My vsak stale pouzivame vyhovorku socializmu a este ju ideme pouzivat minimalne dalsich 17 rokov.


podobnej mentalite? urcite?
aj v Irsku bolo zakladnym kredom kazdeho pracovnika "Ak nekradnes, okradas svoju rodinu?", pripadne odrbavanie, chybajuca moralka a etika? ani sam tomu neveris
okrem toho, HDP roku 1993:
Irsko - 54 mld USD
Slovensko - 14,2 mld USD
ani urovni, ani mentalite, teda, dost neporovnatelne, nemyslis?



> odkial ma byt ten dopyt, ked nebudu vyssie mzdy?


ten dopyt je aj teraz, aj bez vyssich miezd, preco by mal zrazu zmiznut?




> Taktiez, netreba zabudat, ze Slovensko je clenom EU a v EU je volny trh tovarov a sluzieb.
> Preto slovenski podnikatelia skrachuju, ale namiesto nich nevzniknu dalsi, ale ich miesto obsadia podnikatelia zahranicni.


nuz ale ja nemozem za to, ze nasi nie su konkurencieschopni, umelymi zasahmi sa to len prehlbi
ked skrachuje instalater na strednom Slovensku, tak ho urcite ziaden Madar ani Poliak nenahradi, mali by prilis vysoke naklady


----------



## kaxno

Neviem kam to dat, tak to dam sem: http://www.52insk.com/2012/slovakia-is-a-small-country/

A specificky: 



> The Slovak educational system utterly craps on its students and then smiles at itself when those seemingly tortuous university years are over – proudly patting itself on that back because it did such a good job forming that excited, independent, curious mind into a downtrodden, drone ready to work any form of governmental or corporate job and to diligently take even the silliest orders, because honestly, no matter how silly the orders of a boss are, they can’t possibly be sillier than the orders that were forced upon a student during 5+ years of university studies.


----------



## E499.3056

beardie said:


> je to jednoduche
> zamestnanci statu tych hypotetickych 100-150 eur rocne navyse dostat nemozu, lebo stat na to nema, okrem toho, od minimalnej mzdy sa odvijaju aj dalsie poplatky, platy...


Zamestnanci statu nepracuju za minimalnu mzdu, ale za tabulkove platy.



beardie said:


> zamestnanci sukromnikov tych hypotetickych 100-150 eur rocne navyse dostat nemozu, lebo sukromnici na to nemaju


Ako napisal Milan, nech zacnu pracovat aj pani majitelia. Poznam dost panov konatelov a panov predsedov predstavenstva, ktorych jedina praca je si kupit kazdy rok nove auto, stravit aspon 100 dni na dovolenke, ked sa nudia, tak su v solarku, alebo v posilke, popripade sedia v nejakej luxusnej restauracii. Jedinu pracu, ktoru vykonaju pre firmu, je mozno zdvihnutie pera, alebo mobilneho telefonu.



beardie said:


> nie teraz, postupne, nic sa nedeje zrazu
> 40 rokov tu bol socik, myslenie naroda sa otocilo o 180 °, dalsich 40 rokov bude trvat, kym sa to otoci opat, takze o 17 rokov by to tu malo byt relativne fpoho


To su opat len vyhovorky. Vela ludi zije z doby 90-tych rokov, kedy sa vela veci mohlo. Ak by niekto po vzniku samostatneho Slovenska klepol po stole a zaviedol tvrde podmienky a tvrdu kontrolu, mohli sme byt daleko popredu. Prostredie by nebolo tak deformovane a nikto v roku 2012 by nemusel hovorit, ze potrebujeme cakat 17 rokov na nejaku obrodu.


----------



## [SK]peter

beardie said:


> je to jednoduche
> zamestnanci statu tych hypotetickych 100-150 eur rocne navyse dostat nemozu, lebo stat na to nema, okrem toho, od minimalnej mzdy sa odvijaju aj dalsie poplatky, platy...
> 
> zamestnanci sukromnikov tych hypotetickych 100-150 eur rocne navyse dostat nemozu, lebo sukromnici na to nemaju


vidím že si tu nový ale neboj milan sa ťa pokúsi zasvätiť do "zapadoeuropskeho podnikatelskeho modelu "


----------



## beardie

> Zamestnanci statu nepracuju za minimalnu mzdu, ale za tabulkove platy.


neviem presne, kolko dostavaju statni zamestnanci na spodku tabulky, ale viac ako o 100 eur nad minimalnou mzdou to pravdepodobne nebude

co nic nemeni na fakte, ze na zvysovanie o 100-150 eur rocne momentalne stat nema



> Ako napisal Milan, nech zacnu pracovat aj pani majitelia. Poznam dost panov konatelov a panov predsedov predstavenstva, ktorych jedina praca je si kupit kazdy rok nove auto, stravit aspon 100 dni na dovolenke, ked sa nudia, tak su v solarku, alebo v posilke, popripade sedia v nejakej luxusnej restauracii. Jedinu pracu, ktoru vykonaju pre firmu, je mozno zdvihnutie pera, alebo mobilneho telefonu.


majitel/konatel castokrat tu firmu vybudoval, dava ludom pracu, sudit ho nie je uplne vhodne
je v zaujme majitela firme sa venovat, ak to bude dlhodobo neudrzatelne, tak ta firma skrachuje



> ... by ... by nebolo ... by ...


co sa stalo, uz sa neodstane


----------



## Sukino

kaxno said:


> Neviem kam to dat, tak to dam sem: http://www.52insk.com/2012/slovakia-is-a-small-country/
> 
> A specificky:


:shocked:
Quality of the educational system 26/27

World Economic Forum’s Europe 2020 Competitiveness Report/


----------



## kaxno

Sukino said:


> :shocked:
> Quality of the educational system 26/27
> 
> World Economic Forum’s Europe 2020 Competitiveness Report/


Lool, ono to je cele tragedia, co sa tyka vysledkov za SVK :/


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## beardie

ja len v skratke, kto je Bertie a preco nie si schopny editovat svoje posty, aby si nemal 3 po sebe? uz si dlhsie vsimam, ze modi tu nieco podobne celkom dost toleruju...

k zvysku sa vyjadrim neskor, musim vykoristujucemu kapitalistovi vytvorit nadhodnotu


----------



## Sukino

kaxno said:


> Lool, ono to je cele tragedia, co sa tyka vysledkov za SVK :/


Kombinacia vlady jednej zlodejskej strany a specificky Caplovicove nazory a napady zalozene na jeho zastaranych a neobjektivnych vedomostiach nam to 27. miesto vybojuju.


----------



## E499.3056

Sukino said:


> Kombinacia vlady jednej zlodejskej strany a specificky Caplovicove nazory a napady zalozene na jeho zastaranych a neobjektivnych vedomostiach nam to 27. miesto vybojuju.


Caplovic je prvy minister skolstva, o ktorom je po dvadsiatich rokoch pocut, a ktory zacal pre skolstvo nieco robit. Co bude z gymnazistov, ak vacsina z nich nechce o manualnej robote ani pocut, a tej kancelarskej uz niet? Co bude z pravnikov, ktori odmietaju manualne prace? Stat bol doteraz, co sa poctu ziakov v jednotlivych odboroch tyka, dost benevolentny, co sa nam v konecnom dosledku nevyplaca. A ked sa k tomu pridaju spackane skolske reformy kazdeho z predchadzajucich ministrov, tak to je hotova kataklizma.


----------



## zollium

Sukino said:


> Kombinacia vlady jednej zlodejskej strany a specificky Caplovicove nazory a napady zalozene na jeho zastaranych a neobjektivnych vedomostiach nam to 27. miesto vybojuju.


Mozno by si mohol spomenut predoslych ministrov skolstva a ich uzasne zmeny v skolstve :lol:


----------



## Sukino

E499.3056 said:


> Caplovic je prvy minister skolstva, o ktorom je po dvadsiatich rokoch pocut, a ktory zacal pre skolstvo nieco robit.


Ano, narusovat aj to malo, co tu este funguje.


E499.3056 said:


> Co bude z gymnazistov, ak vacsina z nich nechce o manualnej robote ani pocut, a tej kancelarskej uz niet? Co bude z pravnikov, ktori odmietaju manualne prace? Stat bol doteraz, co sa poctu ziakov v jednotlivych odboroch tyka, dost benevolentny, co sa nam v konecnom dosledku nevyplaca. A ked sa k tomu pridaju spackane skolske reformy kazdeho z predchadzajucich ministrov, tak to je hotova kataklizma.











Ak si nahodou nesrandoval.


----------



## fresco

^^
dik za ten clanok na sme - nechapem preco kazdy nadava na gymnazistov ked minimalne z tohto clanku je jasne ze oni si zamestnanie najst dokazu relativne bez problemov - ja mam pocit ze ludia ako E499.3056 su voci gymnazistom negativne zaujati a chcu si iba kopnut o dovodoch ktore ich k tomu vedu uz vedia asi iba oni sami ...


----------



## kidos

Na margo toho článku.

Čooo, až 53% percent kamenárov je nezamestnaných? A ja tu nemôžem nájsť schopného kamenára? Rovnako som nevedel nájsť ani v BB, či BA?
To by som rád vedel, čo tých ľudí na tej škole učia.
Aj mňa sa furt niekto pýtal, či som vyučený, vravím, že najskôr ukážem, čo viem robiť a potom odpoviem. Odpoveď si nikdy nikto nevypýtal.
Osobne som stretol pár "vyučených" kamenárov tu v Prahe a v hlavách mali nasraté, zato najväčší frajeri, nevedeli ani dláto držať v ruke. Výsledok ich práce bol viac než úbohý, ale za 2x viac peňazí. Pracovné postupy v dnešnej dobe nepoužitelné, ale poradiť si nedali. Po dvoch rokoch, keď sa im to všetko začalo rozpadať a nestíhali robiť reklamácie sa na to vykašlali. Potom mňa a iných začali obviňovať, že sme ich zničili. Ako zničili? 
Tí zákazníci, ktorím oni predtým vraveli, nech sa so mnou ani nebavia, že ja nie som ani "vyučený", tí istí ľudia teraz chodia za mnou, aby som im to opravil, čo oni skazili.
Ak im na škole tlačia sračky do hlavy a po vyštudovaní si myslia, že sú viaccenní a nedajú si poradiť, je jasné, že v konkurenčnom boji neobstoja.

By sa už malo niečo konečne začať robiť s tým školstvom, lebo nám tu rastie generácia totálnych dementov. A to skoro na každej škole, v každom obore!!!


Uf, trochu som sa rozčúlil zase.


----------



## Sukino

kidos said:


> Na margo toho článku.
> 
> Čooo, až 53% percent kamenárov je nezamestnaných? A ja tu nemôžem nájsť schopného kamenára? Rovnako som nevedel nájsť ani v BB, či BA?
> To by som rád vedel, čo tých ľudí na tej škole učia.
> Aj mňa sa furt niekto pýtal, či som vyučený, vravím, že najskôr ukážem, čo viem robiť a potom odpoviem. Odpoveď si nikdy nikto nevypýtal.
> Osobne som stretol pár "vyučených" kamenárov tu v Prahe a v hlavách mali nasraté, zato najväčší frajeri, nevedeli ani dláto držať v ruke. Výsledok ich práce bol viac než úbohý, ale za 2x viac peňazí. Pracovné postupy v dnešnej dobe nepoužitelné, ale poradiť si nedali. Po dvoch rokoch, keď sa im to všetko začalo rozpadať a nestíhali robiť reklamácie sa na to vykašlali. Potom mňa a iných začali obviňovať, že sme ich zničili. Ako zničili?
> Tí zákazníci, ktorím oni predtým vraveli, nech sa so mnou ani nebavia, že ja nie som ani "vyučený", tí istí ľudia teraz chodia za mnou, aby som im to opravil, čo oni skazili.
> Ak im na škole tlačia sračky do hlavy a po vyštudovaní si myslia, že sú viaccenní a nedajú si poradiť, je jasné, že v konkurenčnom boji neobstoja.
> 
> By sa už malo niečo konečne začať robiť s tým školstvom, lebo nám tu rastie generácia totálnych dementov. A to skoro na každej škole, v každom obore!!!
> 
> 
> Uf, trochu som sa rozčúlil zase.


Problemom je, ze ich mozno naucia byt kamenarmi, ale nenaucia ich, ako si robit na seba a tak si len hladaju pracu. Taketo veci treba robit hlavne na zivnost. Samozrejme, aj to idu zlodeji vo vlade obmedzovat.


----------



## kaxno

kidos said:


> Na margo toho článku.
> 
> Čooo, až 53% percent kamenárov je nezamestnaných?


Nie su nezamestnani, pracuju na cierno


----------



## kidos

Sukino said:


> Problemom je, ze ich mozno naucia byt kamenarmi, ale nenaucia ich, ako si robit na seba a tak si len hladaju pracu. Taketo veci treba robit hlavne na zivnost. Samozrejme, aj to idu zlodeji vo vlade obmedzovat.


Si ma nepochopil. Oni vyšli zo školy a nevedeli absolútne nič. Len si to mysleli a pri styku s realitou po 2 rokoch neskončili preto, že nevedeli podnikať, ale preto, že ľudia zistili, že ich práca je proste na hovno. Keď po 2 rokoch práce, keď by sa to malo začínať rozbiehať, je polovica tvojej práce riešiť reklamácie, aj teba by to prestalo baviť. Najhoršie je, že títo ľudia si ani poradiť nedajú, však oni majú na to "školu".


----------



## kidos

kaxno said:


> Nie su nezamestnani, pracuju na cierno


Aaaha, vidíš, hneď v tom mám jasno.
To mi neprišlo na rozum.
Ale aj tak, problém zostáva. Nájsť poriadneho je dosť problém.


----------



## historik

^^ Keby len kamenára. Nájsť akéhokoľvek poriadneho remeselníka, ktorý si váži svoju robotu, robí ju poctivo a kvalitne a je na ňu hrdý, je veľký problém. Ale hlavne, že máme plno "masmediálnych komunikátorov", "právnikov zo Sladkovičova" a "sociálnych pracovníkov". hno:


----------



## Qwert

historik said:


> ^^ Keby len kamenára. Nájsť akéhokoľvek poriadneho remeselníka, ktorý si váži svoju robotu, robí ju poctivo a kvalitne a je na ňu hrdý, je veľký problém. Ale hlavne, že máme plno "masmediálnych komunikátorov", "právnikov zo Sladkovičova" a "sociálnych pracovníkov". hno:


Veľa z týchto komunikátorov, právnikov a sociálnych pracovníkov sú ľudia, ktorí pracujú vo verejnej správe a z nejakého dôvodu potrebujú titul. To rozhodne nie sú ľudia, ktorí by sa niekedy v živote čo i len potencionálne venovali nejakému remeslu. Ak by som si mohol trochu zakonšpirovať, tak mi to príde ako nejaká mafia, ktorá presadzuje, aby sa na viac a viac pozícií vo verejnej správe vyžadovali (úplne zbytočne) akademické tituly, čo je živná pôda pre rôzne (súkromné) pseudovysoké školy.

Je ale smutné, ak niekto na takúto školu ide normálne ako denný študent po skončení strednej školy.


----------



## kidos

^^
A takíto vzdelanci sa ešte aj v kontakte s takým úbožiakom remeselníkom, bez vysokého vzdelania bavia povýšenecky, niekedy aj s odporom.
Haha, to sa vždy v duchu strašne smejem ako len sa tvária títo nadbytoční pseudovzdelanci, úradníci.
Len nikdy neviem prísť na to, či sa tak tvária z čistej nafúkanosti, alebo si uvedomujú a hambia sa za to, že sú obyčajné nepotrebné nuly a rozprávajú sa s človekom, ktorý vytvára nejaké hodnoty.
Asi to prvé bude správne, ale naivne zostanem v tom, že správne je to druhé, aby som sa mohol smiať.


Teraz je vzdelávací systém dosť liberálny, každý môže študovať čo chce a tým pádom tu máme samých právnikov a komunikátorov.

Podľa mňa by bolo treba celý vzdelávací systém žačať nejako regulovať, spraviť koncepciu, koľko právnikov je potreba a proste nadbytočné fakulty zavrieť.


----------



## Sukino

kidos said:


> Podľa mňa by bolo treba celý vzdelávací systém žačať nejako regulovať, spraviť koncepciu, koľko právnikov je potreba a proste nadbytočné fakulty zavrieť.


tento nezmysel sme tu uz mali a skrachoval


----------



## E499.3056

Sukino said:


> tento nezmysel sme tu uz mali a skrachoval


Ak vtedy system nefungoval a nefunguje ani teraz, tak sa snad maju zavriet skoly??


----------



## Sukino

E499.3056 said:


> Ak vtedy system nefungoval a nefunguje ani teraz, tak sa snad maju zavriet skoly??


nejde o profesie, ako take, ale o kvalitu vzdelania, pocnuc ZS


----------



## kidos

^^
Prečo ten systém skrachoval?

Podľa mňa ide vo veľkej miere aj o profesie. Koľko tu chýba technicky vzdelaných ľudí, inžinierov, ktorých firmy musia hľadať v zahraničí. Tieto školy nie sú pre študentov zaujímavé a to treba zmeniť. Polovica stredoškolákov nejde študovať to čo ich baví, alebo z čoho bude dobré uplatnenie, ale to, kde prijdú najľahšie k titulu.

Nerozumiem, načo by nám bolo 100000 kvalitne vzdelaných právnikov, keď ich potrebujeme len 10000. To nemá logiku. Keď zavrú polovicu právnických fakúlt, na tej druhej polovici sa kvalita vzdelania zvýši automaticky.

Samozrejme, že treba začať so ZS, predsa nebudeme začínať od konca.
Ale na Slovensku je nejak zvykom začínať od konca, alebo od hocikial, z toho najjednoduchšieho a ničneriešiaceho bodu.


----------



## wuane

^^ pri sucasnom pocte ziakov v triedach ZS a zaroven pri sucasnom ohodnoteni pedagogov k ziadnemu zlepseniu nedojde. Ked klesla populacna krivka a prisli do skol slabsie rocniky,tak namiesto toho aby sme zachovali pocty tried a tym padom znizili pocty ziakov v triedach,co by bol urcite krok k zvyseniu kvality vyucby uplne zadarmo,sme porusili triedy,pozlucovali alebo zrusili skoly,a tak pocet ziakov zostava stale vysoky a uroven nizka. Tam kde sa malo dotovat sa setrilo. :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

*trochu s oneskorenim a radsej v tomto threade, ale predsa:*

[Q


----------



## zaq-

e]


----------



## kidos

^^
Krasne si to napisal zaq.
Skoro presne tým istým som si aj sám prešiel a až posledný rok si začínam uvedomovať, že nie všetci okolo sú tí zlí, ktorí sa ma snažia ošklbať a využiť, ale problém bude niekde inde.
Momentálne sa snažím pri práci vôbec nebrať do úvahy finančnú stránku, kto mi za akú prácu dá koľko peňazí. Pomaly zisťujem, že sa to dosť vypláca, keď človek myslí iba na to, aby bola práca kvalitne zhotovená v určenom termíne a vôbec nerieši, či za to dostane viac, či menej, či ho niekto využíva, alebo ošklbáva. 
Keď som toto pochopil, firmy, pre ktoré robím, mi od vtedy vychádzajú v ústrety takým spôsobom, že sa nestačím diviť.
Dokonca pri polročnom zúčtovaní som zistil, že som viac v zisku ako minulý rok za rovnaké obdobie a to za menej vykonanej práce a bez žiadneho stresu.
Začínam rozumieť tomu, že "práca šlachtí"


----------



## zaq-

:a


----------



## zaq-

*Venovane Dinovi*

To


----------



## Strummer




----------



## zaq-

Vd


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> :applause: kay:
> 
> Blahozelam, Kidos. :cheers:


Ďakujem.

Keď som voľakedy dávno robil v Lidli, vykladal som tovar z krabic (vydržal som tam 3 týždne), mal som dvoch šéfov. Jeden starší mi hneď po druhom dni pridelil regál s chlastom a nápojmi, povedal, že to mi ide najlepšie a keď nebudem stíhať, mám si niekoho privolať. Predtým tento regál robili dvaja ľudia. Ja som si k tomu nikdy nemusel nikoho privolávať a regál vyzeral najlepšie z celého obchodu. Od tohoto hlavného šéfa som dostával neustále pochvaly. Keď toto videl mladší šéf na druhej smene, hneď si našiel niečo, kvôli čomu ma začal buzerovať, ostatní kolegovia sa na mňa dívali s odporom, dokonca som začul aj hlášku že "slováci nám tu kradnú prácu". Ja som to všetko totálne ignoroval, rovnal som si svoje flašky s vínom.
Potom som dostal prácu v kamenictví, tak som na druhý deň šiel dať výpoveď k hlavnému šéfovi. Ten si povzdychol, povedal, že mi praje všetko dobré a že mi doplatí za celý mesiac. Potom sa ma spýtal, že ako sa mi tu páčilo. Vravím, že práca super, len kolektív mizerný a že by som tu dlhšie aj tak nevydržal. Vyzvedal, že čo konkrétne sa mi nepáčilo, tak som mu povedal o mladšom šéfovi, aký má blbý prístup a ako sa správa. Ten si ho dal v tú sekundu zavolať, totálne ho predo mnou zdrbal a ospravedlnil sa za neho. To bola skúsenosť, na ktorú nikdy nezabudnem. Vtedy som si začal uvedomovať, akí sú tu ľudia primitívni a úbohí.

V kamenictví som začínal od nuly, s malými zručnosťami. Za 5 rokov v Prahe som sa vypracoval skoro na takú úroveň ako starý majster, čo to robí už 40 rokov. Najlepšie na tom je to, že na začiatku sa tento majster so mnou nerozprával, lebo som bol pre neho sopliak, teraz sa nerozpráva, lebo cíti, že za ďalšie 2 roky ho predstihnem.
Haha. Týmto procesom prešli vlastne skoro všetci kameníci okolo mňa.
1. fáza- čo je to tu za sopliaka zo Slovenska
2. fáza- aha, ten sopliak tu aj niečo robí
3. fáza- aha, ten sopliak to robí riadne kvalitne
Počas celej tejto doby sa so mnou títo ľudia skoro vôbec nerozprávali, nikto nič neporadil, ani si nenechal poradiť. Zdalo sa mi, že ma každý využíva. V tomto bode som zmenil svoj postoj a prišla 
4. fáza- závisť
Som zvedavý, čo bude nasledovať.
Šéfka firmy, pre ktorú som vkuse makal 3 roky a nadával som ako ma zdierajú, je zrazu kamoška, častuje ma výrazmi ako najspoľahlivejší, čestný atď. Aj keď som pre ňu vlastne konkurencia, pomáha mi. Jej zamestnanci, čo sa mi pred piatimi rokmi smiali, ma teraz volajú šéfko a na tom sa teraz smejem ja.

Pred časom som mal jedno jednanie s náměstkem istej organizácie spravovanej mestom. Povedal som mu, aký mám podnikateľský plán a prístup. Chlapík na mňa len čumel a povedal že som asi jediný v Prahe s takýmto prístupom. Môj brat (vyštudovaný manažer) sa zhrozil, ako to môžem takému človeku vravieť, že som spravil veľkú blbosť a môžem na to doplatiť.
Keď za mesiac v tej veci chcel riaditeľ tej organizácie spraviť na mňa dosť veľký podraz, prišiel som za náměstkem a on mi vraví. Podívajte sa toto, čo Vám poviem, zostane len medzi nami. A presne mi vysvetlil postup, ako a komu na magistrát mám napísať aký list, sťažnosť, dokonca sa ponúkol, že mi to napíše sám so všetkými náležitosťami, ktoré to má obsahovať. Týmto šiel chlapík sám proti vlastnému zamestnávateľovi.
Takže som nedoplatil, ale vyplatilo sa mi.

Stačí tak málo, aby sa človek mal dobre.
Svedomito pracovať, ísť si vlastnou cestou a nedívať sa na ľudí naokolo.






Mimochodom, tá zmena môjho postoja sa udiala v tom čase, keď som začal navštevovať toto fórum. Ale tomuto fóru za to nevďačím, vďačím za to asi len jednému užívateľovi.
Aj keď som k tvojmu projektu skeptický, je správne, že sa sa snažíš ľuďom otvoriť oči. Problém je, že málokto sa dokáže zmeniť zo svojej zatrpknutosti. 
Ono nadávať a frflať je totiž strašne jednoduché oproti zmene celého pohľadu na svet a priznanie si vlastných chýb a začať pre seba niečo robiť.
Lenže táto zmena dosť bolí a vyžaduje veľa pokory a to ľudia nie sú schopní.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> VKedy si vsak uz konecne precitam nejaky inspirativny pribeh z tvojho zivota?





Strummer said:


> Ja si ale z internetovych diskusii na rozdiel od teba nerobim sukromnu psychologicku poradnu


^^

a doplnim ze si myslim ze to plati pre vacsinu tunajsich diskuterov, takze by si mohol tie svoje sektarske vylevy a insitne pokusy o psychologiu trochu obmedzit.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Milan, tebe to fakt nie je ani trochu trapne, aspon samemu pred sebou, to co tu robis? Verejne sa doprosovat uplne neznamych ludi, na anonymnom internetovom fore, aby sa s tebou podelili o svoj sukromny zivot? Ved to uz je uplna ubohost...


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## Strummer

Aha, tak ironia, hm... ironia ti velmi nejde, mal by si na tom trochu popracovat, lebo teraz posobis ako uchyl, co strka nos do sukromia cudzich ludi.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## zaq-

A t


----------



## zaq-

A m


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Nové byty sú čoraz menšie, ľudia šetria


Tato krajina bude za 20 rokov v uuuplnej riti.

A inac tie priserne chyby v tom clanku, to uz snad ani neni mozne ze take nieco uverejnia najvacsie noviny, sak to je ako keby to pisal nejaky hotentot hno: Uz mi toto Slovensko pripada ako film Idiocracy v priamom prenose :bash:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> A takto vyzera slovenska bolsevicka oligarchia, v konkurencii s malymi a strednymi rodinnymi podnikmi v Polsku:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Slabý zlotý láka Slovákov do akvaparkov
> 
> Ceny pri základných termálnych balíkoch sú teraz v Poľsku o tretinu nižšie.


tak som si pozrel tie skvele poľske akvaparky.

ten vraj akvapark v zakopanom ma až 2 šmýkalky.

tatralandia 30!!!

je chore porovnavať kvalitu. čo z toho že je o 5€ lacnejší ked nič neponúka. :bash:


----------



## kaxno

Strummer said:


> Tato krajina bude za 20 rokov v uuuplnej riti.
> 
> A inac tie priserne chyby v tom clanku, to uz snad ani neni mozne ze take nieco uverejnia najvacsie noviny, sak to je ako keby to pisal nejaky hotentot hno: Uz mi toto Slovensko pripada ako film Idiocracy v priamom prenose :bash:


JJ, ten clanok je fail. Ale este vacsi fail je, tvrdenie ze "klienti nas do toho dotlacili"  Kazdy normalny clovek potrebuje na byvanie zivotny priestor. Ked si to tak clovek pozera, tak byty nelacneju, oni drazeju, teda hlavne co sa ceny za metraz tyka a ludia este nadsene tlieskaju, pricom standard byvania mame horsi nez za sociku ... cool, cool, cool ...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Bt


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Male a stredne podniky
> *vs*
> slovenska megalomanska bolsevicka oligarchia.
> 
> Este stale nechapes ten zapadoeuropsky podnikatelsky model?


Pozor Milan, toto nemusi byt pravda. Kazdy zakaznik, ma ine preferencie, ja bych napr. do Tatralandie nikdy nesiel, keby tam nie su tie tobogany, lebo clapkat v bazene sa nepotrebujem. Cize su ludia co maju radi "megalomaniu" (staci sa pozriet na US-style zabavne parky), ktorych hlavnym diferenciatorom je prave nieco "NAJ" co maju). A mozes mi Milan verit, ze taky park je fakt zazitok, ktory uplne v pohode vykompenzuje aj drahsie vstupne. Tatralandia je dobre vybavena, Besenova so svojou najvyssou toboganovou vezou tiez neprehlupi. A nezabudaj, ze napr. take aquacity uz pobralo nejake tie ocenenia (aj ked subjektivne musim povedat, ze slo s kvalitou dolu), takze by som ich nedissoval. Tu mas napr. clanok o Telenskom, ktory zrovna nejaky "oligarcha" nie je :http://www.topky.org/2008/08/ke-hovor-o-tatrch-oi-mu-iaria-ako.html


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Toto je presne to chore vychodoeuropske megalomanske myslenie.
> 
> Ludia nemaju peniaze a pojdu tam, kde je to pre nich nielen lacnejsie a vyhodnejsie, ale kde najma dostanu to, co skutocne hladaju - kvalitne sluzby, usmev, ochotu a prijatelne prostredie.


minulý týžden som bol v aquaparku Patince a Komárne.

*vstupné 2,50€ na celý deň*. čo je na tomto chore?

vyjadruješ sa k temam o ktorých nemaš páru. na žiadnom kupalisku si ani nebol a robíš machra


----------



## kapibara

uplne "najlepsi" je Román pre ženy Package
cena za 2 noci
Single izba
289.00 €

Accommodation in the room with balcony at the themed 4 stars´ Grandhotel****, Starý Smokovec with the half board ( v tej skaredej izbe? :lol: )

Free entry to the wellness centre (once a day for 3 hours): pool, jacuzzi, saunas, relaxing room, fitness centre (raz za den na 3 hodiny :lol: )

Trip Lomnický štít (peak)
Sparkling wine and strawberries in the room ( ze sumive vino s jahodou! :lol

Unique briar rose treatment for ladies in value of 50 € ( ze masaz z ruzi pomoooc :lol 

Nice surprise ( macka vo vreci )

super ceny, super servis. :lol:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> To je presne to, po com tuzi priemerna mlada slovenska rodina, ked sa vrati s detickami po celodennej tazkej ture z kopcov. :lol:
> 
> Nora Mojsejova ma tazku konkurenciu.


milan ak na to nemaš, zoženiem ti niečo čo si asi skôr môžeš dovoliť. noc pre celu rodinu 25€, vstup do akvača po 3€.

či aj toto ti pride veľa?


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Mna by len zaujimali, z akeho sveta pochadzaju tito ludia. :dunno:


z monstruozne gycoveho. Ked im nalejes pohar sumiveho, tak sa budu s naspulenymi ustami tvarit ze piju sampanske.


----------



## Strummer

Fajny prispevok z diskusie k tomu clanku o bytoch:



> Tento system tak krasne funguje. Jozko vlozi do banky 50 litrov, ktore si setri na byt. Banka mu da za ne uzasny urok 1% p.a. Banka tieto peniaze pozicia za urok 5% developerovi, ktory za ne postavi byt, ktory chce predat za 100 litrov. Jozko si zoberie od banky hypoteku 50litrov za skvely urok 4% p.a. a kupi od developera byt za 100 litrov. Vysledok je taky, ze majitel developerskej firmy ma necelych 50 litrov doma a banka zhrabne niekolko tisic euro za uroky od developera a niekolko desiatok tisic za uroky od Jozka. Developer ide na dovolenku do karibiku, clen predstavenstva banky si z odmien kupi Rolexky a Jozko najblizsich 30 rokov mukluje a trasie sa, aby neprisiel o robotu.


A o tomto je cely dnesny kapitalizmus. Systematicke presuvanie uspor strednej vrstvy smerom k top jednemu percentu.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> JJ, ten clanok je fail. Ale este vacsi fail je, tvrdenie ze "klienti nas do toho dotlacili"  Kazdy normalny clovek potrebuje na byvanie zivotny priestor. Ked si to tak clovek pozera, tak byty nelacneju, oni drazeju, teda hlavne co sa ceny za metraz tyka a ludia este nadsene tlieskaju, pricom standard byvania mame horsi nez za sociku ... cool, cool, cool ...


Čo tak to začať riešiť? Napríklad založením bytového družstva SSC


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Vies co?
> Nemam.
> Ja totiz budem musiet tento piatok zaplatit na vyplatach pre 3 ludi, kazdemu po 500 euro za tyzden prace.
> 
> *A teraz mi, Peter, odpovedz konecne na tu moju predchadzajucu otazku.
> Alebo ti ju znova budem musiet polozit 10X za sebou, pretoze ty sa budes stale tvarit, ze si si ju nevsimol a budes ju ignorovat? *


vidíš a ja budem od piatku v jednom peknom slovenskom penzione a v super slovenskom akvaparku čo sa tebe z írska môže len snívať. 

a budem si pritom čítať tvoje príspevky o tom aké zle kupaliska tu mame 

PS: prepač, nezaregistroval som tvoju otazku


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> Čo tak to začať riešiť? Napríklad založením bytového družstva SSC


Na to potrebujes uplne iny pristup statu/mesta k pozemkom. Na Slovensku nema vyznam snazit sa o druzstevne byvanie, v situacii ked sa s pozemkami v Bratislave naraba takymto mafianskym sposobom.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> To ano.
> 
> Vies, ja som iba podnikatel na socialistickom Zapade, kde podnikatelia musia makat ako otroci, aby dokazali zaplatit svojim zamestnancom take vysoke mzdy.
> Monterky, mozole, a na konci tyzdna taka ista vyplata, ako vyplata tvojho zamestnanca, castokrat dokonca nizsia. :nuts:


nie milan. problém si ty a tvoje podnikanie.

nevieš podnikať, nevieš si to zorganizovať. ty maš problem s vyplatami a pritom sa pozri koľko írov sa má ako prasa v žite 

predaj audín v irsku rekordne zrástol, fuj. to si asi kupujú tvoji zamestnanci a ty nemaš čo jesť 
http://www.independent.ie/lifestyle/motoring/audi-sales-up-by-more-than-a-fifth-2841911.html


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Fajn optimisticky clanok o reformach v Portugalsku:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/jungunternehmer-erschliessen-portugals-neue-boom-maerkte-a-842961.html

(samozrejme zase v nemcine, sorry, ale nemozem za to ze nemecke media su v dnesnej dobe asi jedinym zdrojom pozitivnych informacii, oproti tej zaplave negativnych sraciek v mediach nasich)


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> :lol::hilarious:rofl:
> 
> Prave robim mramor, kde je cena 20 euro za m2, vcitane skirting boardov - to znaci, ze musis este narezat ten mramor na pasy a urobit z nich cokle, ked musis zaroven zalestit a zrezat kazdu hranu toho cokla.
> 
> Cena 20 euro/m2 je konecna, vcitane vsetkeho.
> Na tu zakazku sme boli pozriet a ocenit ju 3 obkladaci.
> Cena prveho z nich bola 10 euro/m2,
> cena toho druheho 12 euro/m2,
> avsak aj tak som ju vyhral ja, pretoze som bol na nu specialne doporuceny a v tom mestecku mam uz vybudovane svoje meno.


ano milan, tvoj business plan je podliezať cenu írom. preto nemáš na vyplatu. ked nevieš pokryť naklady radšej to ani nerob a najmi sa.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ked tomu stolarovi robila jeho manzelka vyuctovanie za posledny rok, zistila, ze po odpocitani nakladov zarobil tento 3 300 euro za cely rok.
> Necelych 300 euro mesacne, ked jeho zamestnanec mal od neho 1 600 euro + dalsich 800 euro od statu.
> Keby nepracovala mnzelka toho stolara v banke, tak by neprezili.
> 
> toto je podnikanie na Zapade, Peter.
> Skus sa uz konecne prebudit z toho socialistickeho sna, ktory zazivate o podnikani na Slovensku.


prečo sa ten stolár radšej nezamestná? ked nevie podnikať


----------



## zaq-

Pe


----------



## [SK]peter

takýchto kvázi podnikateľov ako ty poznam.

1. rodina, deti. pracovny čas 8 hodin lebo život nieje ako praca spraví 8 zakaziek.

2. bezdetny, bezzáujmov, robí 12 hodín denne, psychicky na dne spraví 16 lebo pýta polovicu čo prvý a aj tak nemá nič na práci.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Peter, ty si bud idiot, alebo si megaidiot.
> 
> Ty si normalne retardovany, ze ano?
> Pretoze dusevne zdravy clovek, nemoze takto reagovat, s takymito nezmyslami.


pravda bolí? ziskavaš zakazky kvoli cene čo ti ledva náklady pokryje. ír ma nejaký štandard ale tebe to je jedno, ide ti len o prežitie :cheers:


----------



## Sukino

^^ Narodnost mi je ukradnuta.


----------



## [SK]peter

Strummer said:


> Milan, sak aspon davaj nejake normalne priklady, ked uz.
> 
> Hento je nejaka reality show na Discovery Channel, tym padom je to cele skriptovany fake, od zaciatku do konca, rovnako ako vsetky ich ostatne reality show. Zbytocne takymito hlupostami zhadzujes svoje argumenty. Nabuduce das ako priklad co dalsie, Paris Hilton?


idem radšej kraby loviť.... alebo robiť dirty jobs 

rovnako ako relácie o prežití je toto nascenárované  lol vraj 400 000 tisic zarobil. čo sedíš v írsku chod tam


----------



## zaq-

*Tieto dve reakcie spojim do jednej odpovede:*

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Zase si si zabudol zobrat tabletky?


----------



## Strummer

A mimochodom, ja som svoj dovod diskutovania na tomto fore tuto nedavno napisal:



Strummer said:


> Cela tato debata je len mozgove intelektualne cvicenie, nic viac.


Co si myslim je vo vseobecnosti jediny rozumny dovod diskusii na internetovych forach, vymena a konfrontacia informacii. A co sa tyka tvojho dovodu:



zaq- said:


> Moj dovod je kazdemu dufam dostatocne znamy a netajim sa nim - ja potrebujem zmenit myslenie vacsiny z vas, aby som mohol uskutocnit svoj projekt.


Seriously? Na internetovom fore? Na ktorom je asi tak 20 aktivnych ucastnikov? Z ktorych odhadom tak tretina zije v zahranici, takze tvoj "projekt" sa ich nijak netyka, dalsia asi tak tretina su studenti, a zvysnu tretinu tvoj "projekt" takmer vobec nezaujima?


----------



## Qwert

Ja mám, Milan, pocit, že si si pomýlil formát. Ten post vyššie nie je príspevok do fóra, to skôr blog. Možno keby si si založil nejaký blog a tam toto všetko napísal, tak by si to tu nemusel každých 5-10 strán zopakovať.

Tiež mám ale pocit, že takéto megaposty berieš ako nejakú formu psychohygieny a preto sa tu pravidelne opakujú. Tu ale zase platí - toto nie je vhodné miesto.


----------



## Prievan

Ok milan precital som si sice len zaciatok, ale sledujes svoj ciel a v takom pripade to chapem a nebudem zbytocne na teba reagovat (moj prislub). Chcel by som sa ti aj ospravedlnit za videa pri ktorych som ta spominal a nemal si s nimi nic spolocne (ekonomika a politika). 

Co sa tyka mojich postov v zmen slovensko, bral som to ako zmenu, co je aj moje myslenie a nazeranie na svet a ak to povazujes za konspiraciu je to samozrejme tvoja vec.

Strummer ma svoj pohlad na svet, ktory sa s tym tvojim nezhoduje. Predpokladam, ze ani s mojimi nazormi sa nezhodne ale predsa na seba neutocime. Ja osobne vidim skor problem v tebe. Snazis sa nam tu nanutit tvoj pohlad na vec, ale tak to proste nejde, kazdy vychadza zo svojich zazitkov a nikto nema patent na rozmu. Ako vies, ze sa nemylis? Zdar a Svetu mier


----------



## kidos

^^
Prievan, ale valná väčšina problémov na Slovensku je spôsobená práve tým, že 95% ľudí má chybný pohľad na svet.
Bavíme sa tu o ekonomike a podnikaní (aj keď tento thread vznikol za úplne iným účelom a s iným názvom). A práve malé a stredné firmy, ktorých je na Slovensku akútny nedostatok, majú v zdravej spoločnosti tvoriť základ ekonomiky. Toto je neodškriepitelný fakt. A práve túto tému podľa mňa treba najviac rozoberať, lebo to je najväčšia príčina chudoby a zaostalosti slovenského národa.

Ak Strummer vraví, že toto forum je určené čisto len na vymieňanie informácií, má pravdu, lenže on si neuvedomuje, že rovnako dôležitá je nejaká informácia, link na nejaký dôverihodný zdroj, ako to, ako by bolo možné zmeniť mentalitu ľudí na prospech spoločnosti. Avšak tá druhá vec sa nedá potvrdiť žiadnym linkom, takže pre Strummera nemá žiadnu hodnotu a to je chyba. Preto aj zámerne neodpovedá na posty smerované jemu, lebo jednoducho na ne odpovedať nevie. 

Takže ak sa chceme posunúť dopredu, začnime sa tolerovať a nie urážať a konečne začnime riešiť skutočné problémy. 

Skutočný problém Slovenska ja osobne vidím v štyroch slovách: "zarob a nechaj zarobiť"

Keď si tieto štyri slová uvedomí celá spoločnosť, že hrabať len sám pre seba je to najhoršie, keď si uvedomí, že začať podnikať len a len za účelom čo najväčšieho zisku je choré a že potrebné je budovať niečo pre túto spoločnosť a vedieť sa rozdeliť, potom sa môžme začať baviť, akým spôsobom budeme tento prínos pre spoločnosť regulovať, daniť atď..


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Najvtipnejsi na tychto utokoch na moju adresu je fakt, ze zrovna ja sa tu na fore na konkretnu temu "podnikatelia a podnikanie na Slovensku" nevyjadrujem takmer vobec.

A ak sa k slovenskym podnikatelom vyjadrujem, tak takmer vzdy pozitivne. Takze chlapci, u mna ste na uplne zlej adrese.


----------



## kidos

^^
Si myslíš že malé a stredné podnikanie na Slovensku je v poriadku, keď sa k nemu vyjadruješ pozitívne?

Ja som sa len snažil poukázať na to, čo je podľa mňa správne a čo nie je. V žiadnom prípade som nechcel na teba útočiť


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Si myslíš že malé a stredné podnikanie na Slovensku je v poriadku, keď sa k nemu vyjadruješ pozitívne?


Ja tuto temu velmi neriesim, takze sa k nej ani velmi nevyjadrujem. Vyjadroval som sa len v pripadoch, ked tu milan splietal vyslovene negativne blbosti o niektorych konkretnych situaciach, napr. urovni restauracii v Bratislave.


----------



## Qwert

A máme tu ďalší blog... hno:


----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> Ja tuto temu velmi neriesim, takze sa k nej ani velmi nevyjadrujem. Vyjadroval som sa len v pripadoch, ked tu milan splietal vyslovene negativne blbosti o niektorych konkretnych situaciach, napr. urovni restauracii v Bratislave.


To sme rozoberali aj spolu a neodpovedal si mi na otázky, str.255


----------



## Strummer

Ale no tak. V tej diskusii na str. 255 sa k urovni bratislavskej gastronomie vyjadrujem pozitivne (okrem dennych menu, ktorych forma v bratislavskych restauraciach mi dost vadi, po niekolkorocnej kazdodennej skusenosti). A rovnako pozitivne som sa vyjadroval k niektorym inym temam (ubytovanie v Tatrach napriklad). A na to mi milan napise 10-stranove pojednanie o tom, ako urazam a zhadzujem slovenskych podnikatelov. Je v tom nejaka logika? Neni. Len ventilovanie primitivnych frustracii.


----------



## kidos

^^
Ok, strummer, Milan by sa mohol občas trochu krotiť a verím, že si to aj sám uvedomuje. Uvedom si potom aj ty, že to nie je moc dobrý štýl komunikácie, keď odpovedáš a reaguješ len na to, čo sa ti hodí a ostatné jednoducho ignoruješ. Ak si myslíš, že úroveň podnikania na Slovensku je dobrá, tak to sa teda ohromne mýliš. Rovnako sa mýliš, že úroveň bratislavských reštaurácií je v poriadku.


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Ak si myslíš, že úroveň podnikania na Slovensku je dobrá, tak to sa teda ohromne mýliš.


Nemyslim, ze som taketo nieco niekedy na tomto fore napisal, kedze, opakujem znova, toto je nieco co fakt neriesim. "Uroven podnikania na Slovensku" je mi, rovnako ako cele Slovensko v podstate lahostajne... ked sa pozriem na to ako Bratislava vyzera a co s nou ludia spravili, tak uz od tejto krajiny nic neocakavam. Je tu krasna priroda, a to je asi tak vsetko.



kidos said:


> Rovnako sa mýliš, že úroveň bratislavských reštaurácií je v poriadku.


Kedze moj nazor (ze by to sice mohlo byt lepsie, ale rozhodne to nie je tak zle, ako sa niektori ludia tvaria) zdiela dost velke mnozstvo ludi, ktori tu realne ziju, a sluzieb bratislavskej gastronomie vyuzivaju denne, tak v tomto ma tazko niekto presvedci o tom, ake je to katastrofalne. A pozitivne sa tu vyjadrovali aj ludi s dost bohatymi skusenostami zo zahranicia, takze to asi nie je len nasa skreslena optika.


----------



## zaq-

S.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ked sa tymto ludom podari nahodou spravit ten obrovsky civilizacnu krok dopredu a zacnu sa zaujimat o svoje okolie, az vtedy sa skutocne stanu ,,inteligentnymi, rozhladenymi, mudrymi ludmi'', ako si ich nzval ty.
> Pretoze dovtedy to budu iba samozvanci, ktori su v skutocnosti menej civilizovanymi zaostalymi buranmi.


Tu je mozno Milan problem len v definicii slova "okolie". Pre Strummera je to mozno okruh kamaratov, pre mna su to Bratislava, Trencin a cokolvek co sa dotyka dopravnej a zdravotnej oblasti, pre Teba je to cele Slovensko a ludia v nom zijuci. So Strummerom suhlasim v tom, ze takyto konzumny system v akom zijeme dnes sa mi prieci (aj ked som jeho sucastou) ale neignorujem ho, zaujimam sa on, aj ked zatial hlavne pasivne - sledujem ho a utvaram / korigujem si svoje nazory. 

OT: Akurat som bol na obede s kamosom, kde sme sa obaja smiali na tom, ze aj _my sme kedysi boli liberali_. A teraz sme sa zhodli na tom, ze najlepsie co sa moze stat je ze Fico zostatni Doveru a Union, akurat sa to musi spravit tak, aby na tom stat nebol stratovy (nacenenie buducich ziskov objektivne a nie podla sucasnych). Evidentne to je nastavene cele tak, ze na tom ma Penta zarobit ...). 

OT 2: Keby je ale po mojom, tak existuje centralny "institut financnych transakcii" neexistuju fyzicke peniaze a stat ma dokonaly prehlad o vsetkych financnych transakciach a tokoch v hospodarstve. Nemuseli by fungovat ani banky, kedze system (idealne s pevne zadefinovanymi matematickymi parametrami) by vedel kolko zarabas, odvadzas, platis do zdravotky/poistovne/socialky a na zaklade tohto by ti vedel hned urcit objektivny urok a pod ... neboli by treba banky, kedze by neexistovalo obezivo  A hlavne, by neexistovala penazna cierna ekonomika, robenie "bez blocku" a podobne. Ale hold, som utopista


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

kaxno said:


> Tu je mozno Milan problem len v definicii slova "okolie". Pre Strummera je to mozno okruh kamaratov


Ale az tak zase nie, skor je to pre mna mikroregion Bratislava a okolie (po Samorin, Modru a Malacky :lol. Problem je skor v tomto ze zrovna tento region je pod extremnymi financnymi tlakmi, ktore sposobuju, ze vyvijat v nom akekolvek aktivity na jeho zlepsenie je odsudene na neuspech. Pretoze Jebko a Trtko a im podobni si tu vzdy budu robit co sa im zachce.



kaxno said:


> OT: Akurat som bol na obede s kamosom, kde sme sa obaja smiali na tom, ze aj _my sme kedysi boli liberali_. A teraz sme sa zhodli na tom, ze najlepsie co sa moze stat je ze Fico zostatni Doveru a Union, akurat sa to musi spravit tak, aby na tom stat nebol stratovy (nacenenie buducich ziskov objektivne a nie podla sucasnych). Evidentne to je nastavene cele tak, ze na tom ma Penta zarobit ...).


Heh, klasika, tuto zmenu z "volnotrhovych liberalov" na "socanov" som videl x-krat, obvykle najneskor potom, co sa ludom narodia deti. Ak nie dovtedy, tak vtedy im obvykle dojde, ze volny trh vedie akurat tak k tomu, ze ich niektori ludia odrbu 10x viac nez stat.



kaxno said:


> OT 2: Keby je ale po mojom, tak existuje centralny "institut financnych transakcii" neexistuju fyzicke peniaze a stat ma dokonaly prehlad o vsetkych financnych transakciach a tokoch v hospodarstve. Nemuseli by fungovat ani banky, kedze system (idealne s pevne zadefinovanymi matematickymi parametrami) by vedel kolko zarabas, odvadzas, platis do zdravotky/poistovne/socialky a na zaklade tohto by ti vedel hned urcit objektivny urok a pod ... neboli by treba banky, kedze by neexistovalo obezivo  A hlavne, by neexistovala penazna cierna ekonomika, robenie "bez blocku" a podobne. Ale hold, som utopista


Toto ja som uz davno hovoril ze sukromne banky by sa kludne mohli zrusit, kedze vsetky ich sluzby by bez problemov mohla poskytovat NBSka... nejaka "konkurencia" je v pripade bank len zly vtip, a to nielen na Slovensku, ale vsade vo svete, ako sa ukazalo teraz v kauze Libor.


----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> Aha, dalsi zakomplexovany emigrant v tejto diskusii... tak radsej uz nic, I'm outta here :runaway:


Uznávam, možno som zakomplexovany. Prosim ťa konkretizuj, budem sa snažiť sa zmeniť. Si toho schopný spraviť niečo pre druhého?

Emigrant-hahahaha, už druhý krát dnes si ma nenormálne rozosmial. Ja som bol narodený v Československu a považujem sa za Českoslováka. Ty tu píšeš o nejakej čiare na mape a ja som pre teba emigrant?
Nie je emigrant skôr ten, ktorý žije v štáte a meste, ktoré mu je absolútne ľahostajné a nemá k nemu žiadny vzťah?????


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Preco novinari nepisu o Sirokom, J&T, alebo Pente uplne otvorene, co tito ludia napachali a ako sa im podarilo dostat k dnesnym majetkom?


No pretoze J&T, Penta a Siroky im zaplatili aby nepisali. A novinari si za to kupili tvoje oblubene domceky v suburboch  To je slobodna trhova spolocnost v praxi, co ti na tom vadi? Sukromne printove aj audiovizualne media su predsa tiez len firmy, zalozene za ucelom dosahovania zisku.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Preco novinari nepisu o Sirokom, J&T, alebo Pente uplne otvorene, co tito ludia napachali a ako sa im podarilo dostat k dnesnym majetkom?
> Preco to nevadi ostatnym ludom a preco sa neozyvaju oni?


Na toto odpisal uz Strummer. U nas nejake skutocne nezavisle media neexistuju. Media su zavisle od reklamy, a reklamu in niekto musi zadavat za co maju oni bubaciky. A toto je problem. Cez media sa vytvara verejna mienka, ovplyvnuje sa spravanie spotrebitela (lebo aj politika je v uvodzovkach statok, ktory podlieha marketingu a preferenciam). Sak sa pozri na fenomen Markizy, jej "zachrany" a nasledneho vzostupu a padu strany ANO  A SaS je obdobny fenomen. 

Preco to ostatnym nevadi ? Im to mozno aj vadi, ale drzia hubu, lebo maju ine problemy, ako riesit taketo zalezitosti a su uz totalne zrezignovani, alebo proste nemaju informacie + mentalnu vybavu aby dokazali ponat vsetky tieto informacie v sirsich suvislostiach. Gramotnost o fungovani verejnych institucii, o tom odkial ma stat peniaze, mesta, samospravy ... o tom ludia nemaju vo vacsine pripadov ani sajnu. A ludom nedochadza, ze miliardy J&T a Sirokeho su vlastne ich dochodky, dialnice, dokonca ich mzdy... A pozeraju na nich s obdivom. 

A toto mas zial vsade, kludne aj v USA (viz clanok o nerovnostiach v odmenovani zamestnancov WalMartu)- spolocnost privedena do ekonomickeho otroctva, s iluziou slobody a falosnou nadejou.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> K tomu zvysku sa vsak sprava ako necivilizovany buran.


Ty si ale kus k****a, milan. A potom sa cudujes, ze ta nikto neberie vazne.


----------



## zaq-

:.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Nie su toto nahodou tvoje vlastne slova?
> Ze ta nic a nikto na Slovensku, okrem Bratislavy a tvojho najblizsieho okolia, nezaujima?


A k tomu co ma zaujima sa spravam slusne. Na rozdiel od teba, co prskas urazky na kazdeho, koho nazor sa nezhoduje s tvojim.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> To je pristup vacsiny Slovenska.
> Ludia vyhadzuju odpadky z ich bytov, ktore si drzia ultraciste, priamo pred dvere svojho bytu, aby ich potom niekedy vyniesli.
> Vesaju si pradlo a satelity na balkony, ked ich nezaujima, ako to vplyva na okolie.
> Vozia odpad za dedinu/mesto, kde ho vysypu pri okraji cesty.
> Magistraty miest si udeluju milionove odmeny a stavaju megalomanske budovy za uplatky, aj ked nie su schopni minut kazdorocne zopar tisic euro na pravu a udrzbu svojich miest.


Ano, toto je presne TO co mi vadi, co na slovensku neznasam a co ako si napisal dole - ma frustruje. Ja sa tak nespravam, taketo spravanie mi je cudzie, vazim si vsetko v okoli a dokonca aj aktivne (v zmysle moznosti) robim nieco pre to, aby moje okolie vyzeralo lepsie. Kazda nova lavicka, autobus, opravena cesta ma tesi, lebo viem, ze su to MOJE peniaze, ktore na to idu. Tam ide podla mna aj o tu gramotnost a o budovanie vztahu ludi k spolocnemu vlastnictvu (to je to, co sa u nas dost potieralo, kedze sa na piedestal hodnoty stavalo vlastnictvo sukromne). 

U nas je vseobecne pojem "Spolocenska zodpovednost" nieco takmer cudzie. 



> Ja osobne si myslim, ze tak v tvojom, ako aj v Strummerovom pripade, ide skor o frustraciu.
> Je to velmi nevdacna a tazka pozicia, byt na Slovensku a pozerat sa a byt neustale porovnavany s bohatym, cistym a vyspelym Zapadom.


Ano Milan, pravda. Kazdy den, ked idem bikovat, tak ma to enormne serie. Serie ma, ze idem do "prasivej dediny" na Vychod rakuska, co je nevyspela agrarna oblast, ale je tam cisto, vsetko je upravene a proste to tam funguje. Ale to je ludskym pristupom. Tam keby sa nestaras o okolie, tak ta susedia pomaly ukamenuju. Ale zase, ked odides na dovolenku, tak mozes si byt isty, ze ti poleju travnik, aby nevyschol, lebo je to predsa "SPOLOCNA" ulica. 



> Mozno by si vsak bolo treba uvedomit, ze dosiahnut to iste sa da jedine tvrdym bojom za to a tym padom ze tie veci neprichadzaju zadarmo, ale ludia si ich musia zasluzit.


Ano, suhlas. Moj byvaly sef (robil som pre jednu Svajciarsku firmu pred tym, ale manazer bol Nemec) povedal: "Aj Rakusania boli v stave, ked si pred 30timi rokmi museli utierat zadky novinami ... a pozri kde su teraz. Slovensko ma obrovsky potencial a ten je prave v mladych ludoch." Coho sa vsak ja bojim, ze v tych dnesnych mladych ludoch vidim klesajuci trend potencialu ... :/


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Zakazdym hladaj chybu sam v sebe.
> 
> Pre teba aj Kaxna:
> 
> *co ste vy dvaja spravili*, ked novinari, castokrat s nasadenim vlastneho zivota odhalili nejaky podvod a potom ho zverejnili v novinach?
> Pretoze ja som nepravil vobec nic - len som sedel a nahlas nadaval.


Za seba mozem povedat ze som bol na vsetkych protestoch proti Gorile a aktivne sirim osvetu v mojom okoli o tom, ze ake podvody sa robia. Ale ak narazas na nejake trestne oznamenia pripadne hlbsi osobny "involvement", tomu sa stranim. Uvedomujem si silu mocnych a do osieho okna "nepicham"  

Ja na odhalovanie nejakych "velkych" podvodov cas nemam. 2x som poodhalil nejake necestne konanie u zamestnavatelov a vzdy som sa aktivne zasluzil o to, ze dotycne osoby v danej firme prestali pracovat.


----------



## Strummer

Ale pre mna JE Presov exoticke mesto niekde na vychode, nebudem sa tvarit ako "milujem svoju vlast", navyse ked ta vlast bola umelo vytvorena. Kazdy by mal mat vztah k regionu ktory mu je blizky... a ked to tak budu citit vsetci, tak sa to prejavi aj na celku. Nejake nasilu presadzovane "vlastnectvo" je mi z duse odporne a nemozem za to, ze region slovensko-moravskeho pohranicia, ktory je mojmu srdcu najblizsi, je umelo rozdeleny do dvoch statov. Nebudem sa tvarit ako velky Slovak, ked nim nie som.


----------



## Strummer

Btw, idem sa bikovat na hradzu, a v Jarovskom ramene ma nejaky "podnikatel" skoro zrazi, a ked sa zacnem rozculovat tak takmer vytiahne pistol. A kedze vacsina obyvatelov takych ludi obdivuje a chceli by byt ako oni, tak TOTO ma byt krajina ku ktorej mam citit nieco pozitivne? Hahahahahahah.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Nemusis sa tvarit ako velky Slovak, staci, ked sa zacns spravat ako clovek, ktory si uvedomuje dosah svojich vyjadreni na ostatnych.


No, kedze podla teba moja pridana hodnota na tomto fore je rovna nule, a teda moje vyjadrenia nemaju ziadny dosah na nikoho, tak netusim o com tocis.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Bleh, najdi si nejakych inych kamaratov a nabuduce uz ma nepouzivaj ako subjekt tvojich sprostych 10-stranovych vyplodov.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Tak mi pod uz konecne, kurva, pomoct zmenit tu nasu krajinu. :cheers:


Milan, mile rad. Ale som v tomto na tom rovnako ako Kidos. 
S Tvojim projektom nesuhlasim, takze budeme musiet vymysliet nejaku inu formu spoluprace


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> alebo nas ides iba kritizovat a oznacovat za retardovanych a nase nazory za priyebane vyplody?


Tak to zalezi od toho, s akym "prevratnym projektom" prides teraz :lol: Ale kedze na ten predosly mal Kaxno rovnaky nazor ako ja, tak si daj pozor aby si si nechoval na prsiach hada ktory ta v slabej chvili zradi, vrazi ti noz do chrbta, a ty budes znova v situacii, ked ta nikto nechape a ostal si sam, nepochopeny a neuznany, proti celemu svetu. Tak to vacsinou u samozvanych spasitelov byva :lol:


----------



## zaq-

Strum


----------



## Strummer

No sak to uz si vyrieste medzi sebou...


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno, ja som clovek flexibilny, trpezlivy a dokazem sa prisposobit.
> Svoj projekt som ochotny odlozit a podme teda najskor zmenit nasu krajinu. :yes:
> 
> Mam vypracovat plan, alebo ho ideme skusit vypracovat spolocne? :cheers:


To iste o sebe tvrdim aj ja. Co sa tyka planu, na to aby som sa ti k niecomu "commitol" potrebujem vediet aspon zakladnu IDEU, resp. to ako to chces dosiahnut. V opacnom pripade budem "alibista", resp. ostanem verny svojmu gradualistickemu pristupu pomaleho ovplyvnovania okolia a budovania socialneho zazemia z titulu neskorsieho vstupu do "chapadiel statnej sfery" (rozumej, mam ambiciu dosiahnut maximalnu moznu formu nezavislosti ako sa len da, kedze nerad by som bol niekomu nieco dlzny ... lebo odtial je to uz len kusticek k priepasti ...). 



> Moj osobny nazor je ten, ze pokial by doslo k osobnemu stretnutiu a komunikacii mna a Kaxna, po nej by sa stal z neho najhorlivejsi zastanca mojho projektu.


Nechcem ti Milan nejako brat iluzie, ale tu si to nemyslim. Uznavam male a stredne podniky, uznavam kvalitne sluzby za adekvatne peniaze, uznavam teoriu "zarob a nechaj zarobit", ale pyramidu pripominajuci system rapidnej vystavby "domov pre kazdeho" ako akceleratora ekonomickeho rastu (a vlastne vsetkeho toho co vo vlastnom vnutri povazujem za zle) ti nezozeriem. A to mozes byt sebelepsi presviedcac, charizmatickym leadrom nemam tendenciu podlahnut


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

Hmm, za mna len strucne (a potom az vecer):
0, vymozitelnost prava - rovni a rovnejsi, laxne danove zakony, ich mozne obchadzanie
1, zvrateny hodnotovy rebricek spolocnosti totalne orientovany konzumnym smerom (ale na hmotne statky) 
2, neucta a ignoracia spolocneho vlastnictva (verejne statky), resp. svojho okolia
3, nedostatocny doraz na kvalitu (ci uz vlastnej prace, ale zaroven aj toho co dostavam)
4, degradujuca uroven vedomosti mladych ludi
5, nizka ekonomicka a pravna gramotnost populacie


----------



## zaq-




----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> A k tomu co ma zaujima sa spravam slusne. Na rozdiel od teba, co prskas urazky na kazdeho, koho nazor sa nezhoduje s tvojim.


Však ty robíš to isté, ak to chceš zmeniť, mal by si začať od seba.

Zámerne neodpovedať na otázky, to je prejav tej najväčšej slušnosti.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> kay: Pockame do vecera na pripadne odpovede ostatnych.
> Medzitym este musim ist do prace.


vy stíhate popri tomto aj pracovať? :cheers:


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> *Ktore su najakutnejsie problemy Slovenska, ktore by sme mali zacat(ja, teoreticky s Kidosom a Kaxnom) riesit ako prvorade a na ktore by sme mali zamerat nasu buducu aktivitu?*
> 
> Vdaka za vsetky odpovede od kohokolvek.


Ako kaxno vraví, vymožitelnosť práva je veľmi dôležitá.
Masívna podpora malého a stredného podnikania, ale až po tom, keď prejde obrovská informačná kampaň o čom podnikanie vlastne je.
Školstvo- tým by sa do veľkej miery riešil aj ďalší obrovský problém- cigáni.
Poľnohospodárstvo- s tým sa dá do veľkej miery riešiť aj problém všadeprítomného bordelu a tiež turizmus

Ešteby som okamžite zvýšil mimimálnu mzdu aspoň o 100 Euro.


----------



## kapibara

kidos said:


> Rozhladený a inteligentný neznamená byť aj múdry. Keby tí ľudia boli aj múdri, tak sa do toho domčeku už dávno presťahujú. Prečo tak nespravia? Lebo sú úbohí, nemajú na to plniť si svoje sny,


uf!
niekedy clovek nezrealizuje svoju tuzbu, lebo nechce byt egoista k svojim blizkym a spolupracovnikom. napriklad. 
To znamena ze nieje mudry? Alebo ( podla tvojich slov) ze je ubohy a nema na to, aby si splnil svoje sny?


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> A kedze ja som doteraz nespravil vlastne nic, podme zacat robit toho viac. :cheers:


Každý sa snaží ako môže Milan. Najväčší nepriatel je čas.

Ja osobne svoje názory a to, že slovo impossible je fakt len slovo šírim v okruhu svojich priateľov veľmi často a časom vidí, že to padá na úrodnú pôdu. Tí ľudia, ktorí sa mi pred rokmi smiali (vtedy som sa aj sám hambil za svoju prácu, za to že pracujem rukami), teraz ma pozorne počúvajú a sami za mnou chodia, aby som im poradil a pomohol. Druhá vec je to, že v praxi to aj tak nepoužijú, pretože majú určité zábrany a je im ťažko ísť "proti prúdu", aj keď si uvedomujú, že je to nesprávne a ja nemôžem a ani nemám čas na to držať niekoho za ručičku.
Ale ide to dopredu, za 4 roky sa nesmejú, už počúvajú, za ďalšie 4 roky to dúfam budú aj aplikovať.
Aj teraz v sobotu som bol na pive s kamarátom, ktorý sa tiež predtým smial mojim názorom. Tiež sme sa bavili o nejakých veciach. Keď som niečo vravel ja, tento kamarát, čo ma pozná so svojou frajerkou boli ticho a pozorne počúvali. Narozdiel od druhých dvoch ľudí, čo ma v živote nevideli, ktorí ma neustále prerušovali, zdvíhal som im žlč a nepochopili ani jedno slovo. Keď sa ma pýtali, aké mám vzdelanie, že žiadne, nebrali ma už vôbec vážne. V tom zakročil kamarát a povedal im, že ja som najväčší ekonomický zázrak aký pozná a to čo im vravím je čistá pravda, zrazu otočili a tiež začali počúvať rovnako, ako som počúval ja ich.

Proste bloky v hlavách sú obrovské a ťažko sa cez ne dostať, ale reálna šanca tu je.


----------



## kidos

kapibara said:


> uf!
> niekedy clovek nezrealizuje svoju tuzbu, lebo nechce byt egoista k svojim blizkym a spolupracovnikom. napriklad.
> To znamena ze nieje mudry? Alebo ( podla tvojich slov) ze je ubohy a nema na to, aby si splnil svoje sny?


Vidíš a presne toto je rozdiel medzi tebou a Strummerom. Ty reaguješ aj na to, na čo nemusíš a nie je adresované tebe. Strummer to nedokáže. On sa síce rád konfrontuje, ale len v tom, v čom si je istý že má pravdu. To, kde by musel uznať svoju chybu absolútne ignoruje. Toto správanie nie je správanie múdrych ľudí, možno len inteligentných a rozhladených.

Si to trošku vytrhla z kontextu. Strummer nespomínal žiadne rodiny, ani spolupracovníkov. Ja som sa snažil len povedať, že inteligentný a rozhladený neznamená byť aj múdry. Keď niekto nadáva na konzum a pritom ho svojou prácou a životom podporuje, to je úbohé. Keď sa chce niekto odsťahovať do domčeku, nik mu v tom nebráni. Avšak musel by upustiť zo svojho štandardu a to sa mu nechce, takže pre mňa sú to len pokrytecké kecy.

A keď už sme pri tých rodinách, múdry človek si nevytvára svoje sny len podľa svojich potrieb, ale bere do úvahy aj potreby rodiny a najbližších ľudí. A nie je práve toto egistické, keď si niekto vytvorí svoje sny len a len na svojich potrebách?


----------



## zaq-

at.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Wuane, toto sa neda dosiahnut u podnikatelov len tak, na to exituje *konkretny system*, ktory ja nazyvam ten zapadoeuropsky.
> 
> A inac, ako chces tieto vlastnosti dosiahnut o slovenskych zamestnancov?


Ja neviem Milan. Podla mna to nie je ziadny konkretny system, nic co sa da naucit, prikazat, je to nieco, co maju ludia proste v sebe. Nasou spolocnostou lomcuje zavist, nedovera, agresia, totalny nezaujem o krajinu a veci verejne. Ucast na volbach je vysledkom marketingovej masaze, nie chuti spolupodielat sa na riadeni naroda. Pri samospravach je to este horsie, pricom prave mesta a obce tvoria zakladnu jednotku. 

Ja byt tebou, zacal by som v malom. K tym tezam sa ti vyjadrim vecer, ale musim povedat, ze niektore sa mi celkom priecia. 

Do tejto diskusie sa mi hodi jeden citat. Uz bol, ale dam ho sem zas:


> Příčinou krize je morální bída. Přelom hospodářské krize? Nevěřím v žádné přelomy samy od sebe. To, čemu jsme zvykli říkat hospodářská krize, je jiné jméno pro mravní bídu. Mravní bída je příčina, hospodářský úpadek je následek.
> 
> V naší zemi je mnoho lidí, kteří se domnívají, že hospodářský úpadek lze sanovat penězi. Hrozím se důsledku tohoto omylu. V postavení, v němž se nacházíme, nepotřebujeme žádných geniálních obratů a kombinací. *Potřebujeme mravní stanoviska k lidem, k práci a veřejnému majetku.*
> 
> *Nepodporovat bankrotáře, nedělat dluhy, nevyhazovat hodnoty za nic, nevydírat pracující, dělat to, co nás pozvedlo z poválečné bídy, pracovat a šetřit a učinit práci a šetření výnosnější, žádoucnější a čestnější než lenošení a mrhání*.
> 
> Máte pravdu, je třeba překonat krizi důvěry, technickými zásahy, finančními a úvěrovými ji však překonat nelze, důvěra je věc osobní a důvěru lze obnovit jen mravním hlediskem a osobním příkladem.
> 
> Tomáš Baťa 1932


Ja si proste myslim, ze ludom treba ist akurat prikladom. A v com s Tebou suhalsim, treba zacat od seba a nepolavit. Problem je, ze prikladom by mali ist osoby, ktore maju velky spolocensky vyznam, osoby, ktore mozu ovplyvnit verejnu mienku. Ale na SVK su to aj v prvom rade politici, ktori maju od toho pozitivneho prikladu na mile daleko ... 

Inak na margo Kapibary a diskusie o mudrosti. Jeden moj profesor raz povedal. Mudry je viac ako inteligentny. Inteligentny sa uci na vlastnych chybach, mudry na chybach druhych


----------



## wuane

*@Zaq:* prosim ta,skus sa len zamysliet nad tym,ci je skutocny problem to drahe auto,motorka,jachta,mrakodrap.A ci ten problem nie je trochu inde.Pretoze to su vsetko statky,ktore su mozno zbytocne,ale pre jedinca mozu mat dolezite postavenie v jeho zivote,ktore mozno podcenujeme.Podla mna je problem v ceste,ktorou sa da k naplnaniu nasich tuzieb dopracovat.A nie v samotnych tuzbach.


----------



## zaq-

[QIZE]


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

Nie Milan, to nie je system. Tento tvoj "system" velke mnozstvo aj Slovenskych podnikatelov uz aplikuje. Tiez nam robila kupelku firma z Oravy, kde majitel chodil na dodavke s dvoma zamestnancami, boli drahi jak slak, ale brutalne kvalitni. A reklamou im boli ich vysledky. Ale, polku zakaziek robili bez blocku. Preco ? Lebo si to mohli dovolit ... 

Pre mnoho inych, je vsak lepsie "byt doma", mat ludi, najlepsie zamestnanych nacierno, cez vsakovake nastrcene firmy prelievat peniazky a mat ryzu. Nehovoriac o takomto postupe fakturacie (samozrejme, ze to neplati genericky v kazdom odvetvi, ale vo vela takych, kde posobia male a stredne firmy, zivnostnici je to u nas tak). 

Kym sa bude ludom oplacat odrbavat stat, a budu mat dost penazi na to, aby mohli byt doma, tak to budu robit. Budu aj nadalej zdierat ludi. A ludia idu proti sebe. Napriklad aj fakt, ze take mnozstvo ludi robi na cierno obera dalsiu cast ludi co to nerobia o mzdu. Lebo mzdy sa vyvijaju aj od tej priemernej, je tam vzdy nejaka korelacia (preto napriklad zahranicne koncerny tak "dumpuju" mzdy, lebo mozu ... oficialne su cool zamestnavatelia, hlavne pre statistiku ...). 

Dnes pride typek ziadat o hypoteku do banky, s lajstrom ze ma plat 1000 €, ale na ucet mu chodi pritom nasobne vyssia suma ... ale v danovom priznani ju zial nema ... minister financii chodi orodovat za danove "odpustky" v milionovych sumach za urcite spriaznene firmy ... a tak dalej ... 

Keby existuje vymozitelnost prava, su brutalne tresty za korupciu, klientelizmus, podplacanie, ekonomicku kriminalitu a podnikatelom by sa "oplatilo podnikat cestne", a ludom "spravat sa cestne" ver mi, ze tento tvoj "system" by sme mali aj tu. V Singapure ludi ani nenapadne vyplut zuvacku na cestu, alebo prebehnut cez cestu na cervenu a mimo prechod ... 

Je to o urovni civilizacie, vychove, motivacii. Treba stavat system na egoizme a to formou rovnosti sanci. Je to pradox, ale rovnost sanci dosiahneme len tak, ze im dame jednoznacny ramec, inak povedu k tomu, co vidime vsade naokolo ...


----------



## 420

zaq- said:


> Pozri si tento projekt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stavia ho jeden 70-rocny Ir, s dvoma zamestnancami a jednou ekonomkou a sekretarkou v jednej osobe, ktorej kancelaria sa nachadza v jednej izbe jej rodinneho domu.
> Ten Ir stavia cirka 50 rodinnych domov a bytov rocne.
> Ako, to ti nenapisem, pretoze to je moje know-how, ktore mi tak radi vsetci na Slovensku kradnu.
> [/SIZE]



cize 3 ludia postavia barak za 7,3 dni ?  yeah right


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## 420

zaq- said:


> Predviedol si vynikajuci priklad nesmierne jednoducheho myslenia, ktore sa da oznacit za primitivne.
> 
> K tomu ti blahozelam. :applause:


dakujem.
dovol vsak, aby som ti aj ja zablahozelal za priklad nesmierne primitivneho opisu situacie. ak si dokaze ten pan objednat a zmenezovat dalsie zdroje, tak super. lenze ty to opisujes ako by to fyzicky robil iba on s dvoma ludmi.


----------



## zaq-

1.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> V tom pripade som zil vo vymysle a veciach, ktore som nepochopil, cele 2 roky, pocas ktorych mi Iri ten system vysvetlovali a tlkli do mojej hlupej hlavy. :nuts:
> 
> Alebo som v roku 2005 zaspal, aby som sa zobudil koncom roka 2007 a to obdobie medzitym si nepamatam a vymyslel som si ho. :yes:
> 
> To opatrenie - aspon jedno, ti dam znova:
> ked ta cela spolocnost, vsetci ludia okolo teba tlacia k tomu, ze ty, ako podnikatel, MUSIS osobne fyzicky pracovat a MUSIS byt kazdodenne pritomny vo svojej pevadzke.


to čo ty opisuješ je živnostník, nie podnikateľ. 

to že maš bordel vo svojej praci a robíš všetko sam je len tvoj problem a nie "zapadoeuropsky system! 

ty máš byť zahltený novými zakazkami, navrhovaním, rokovaním, reklamáciami a nie kachličkovať.

:cheers:


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno, vysvetli mi, prosim ta, co v tvojej hlave sposobuje neustale oponovanie mojich nazorov, ked sa bavis o veci, o ktorej nemas ako a odkial vediet?
> 
> Preco tvoj mozog jednoducho nie je schopny absorbovat dane informacie?


Ale ved ja ich absorbujem. Akurat ich neabsorbujem tym tvojim chcenym nekritickym sposobom bez otazok, ale spracovavam ich, premyslam nad nimi a konfrontujem ich s mojimi poznatkami. 

A ci o nich nemam ako vediet a odkial ? Ja Milan zijem na Slovensku, myslim ze poznam velmi dobre jeho realie a chyby naseho "systemu" (zakony, skolstvo, pravo, spolocnost a nakoniec ludi, ako tych co to cele tvoria) aby som vedel, ze ten tvoj model nie je nic ine, len do znacnej miery odstranene zadrhely a rozne "systemove ochorenia" ktore som ti vymenoval v tom mojom poste). 

V principe s Tebou suhlasim, akurat nevidim ten liek v tvojom "zapadoeuropskom podnikatelskom modeli", kedze taky model podla mna neexistuje. Existuje len normalne podnikanie, v medziach zakona, kvality a slusneho spravania, vztah ludi k podnikaniu a vztah ludi k praci ktoru robia, kedze velke kvantum ludi robi to co robi s nechutou, alebo len preto, aby mali pracu. A este take nieco ako spolocenska zodpovednost. A ta by rozhodne nemala byt len zalezitostou najbohatsich, ale vsetkych spolocenskych vrstiev. A to je nieco, co u nas nie je takmer vobec :/


----------



## 420

zaq- said:


> 1. On tam skutocne fyzicky robi
> 
> 2. Ako dokaze zmanagovat tu stavbu som spomenul, ze schvalne neopisem, pretoze je to moje know-how, ktore tu nemienim opisovat
> 
> Mozno to chce iba naucit sa dokladnejsie citat.
> Skus pouzit prst na monitore a dokladne porozmyslaj nad kazdym slovom, ktore si precitas


1. ved o tom nepochybujem. moj tatko je tiez v priblizne rovnakom veku a bude fyzicky pracovat az kym ho neklepne.
2. nikto to od teba neziada

skus to lepsie popisat, aby sme aj my menej chytri boli ''v obraze''.
co tym chcel ale basnik povedat? ze aj s malym sasom sa da zahrat velke divadlo? ze ujo je jedinecny? ze sa mame od neho ucit? ze si objedna dalsich ludi ? ale tym padom neplati co si napisal iba ak v prenesenom slova zmysle.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> 1. On tam skutocne fyzicky robi
> 
> 2. Ako dokaze zmanagovat tu stavbu som spomenul, ze schvalne neopisem, pretoze je to moje know-how, ktore tu nemienim opisovat
> 
> Mozno to chce iba naucit sa dokladnejsie citat.
> Skus pouzit prst na monitore a dokladne porozmyslaj nad kazdym slovom, ktore si precitas


zhrniem to:

milanov system;
robí všetko postupne; zhana, navrhuje, stavia, speňažuje.

vrchol neefektivity. potom sa čuduje že krachuje.

nebolo by lepšie keby to rozdelil a vdaka tomu mohol robíť viac zakazok za sebou a využival svoje schopnosti?

ak tak veľmi chce kachličkovať tak nech sa radšej zamestná ako kvazi podniká.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

to


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Omyl, to je presne ten hierarchicky megalomansky vychodoeuropsky svet prevratenych hodnot.


malá firma je do 50 zamestnancov a majetkom do €5M. a podľa teba všetci majitelia musia byť pritomny na každej zakazne. lol :cheers:



zaq- said:


> Vdaka, ale reklamaciami byt zahlteny nechcem. :lol:
> Su totiz pridrahym spasom.
> 
> Zakazky stiham chodit pozerat po veceroch, alebo skoro rano, navrhy spravim zakaznikovi priamo na placi, alebo ho odporucim dizajnerovi, porpipade kupelnovemu studiu, ktore mu kompletny dizajn vypracuju, rokovania stiham tiez po veceroch a po telefone a kachlickovat musim stihat tak ci tak.


nejak mi to nesedí kedže včera alebo dneska stale vypisuješ na nete 

stale hovorím. kachličkar budeš špičkový ale tym to končí. radšej sa zamestnaj


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

V I


----------



## kidos

kapibara said:


> Kidos, praveze som sa citila dotknuta, preto som na to zareagovala, aj ked to nebolo adresovane mne.
> 
> 
> Netusim ako tu na vas posobim mojim familiarnym a simplexnym stylom komunikacie ktory tu pouzivam a myslim ze to neni buh vi co, kedze som tu casto v opozicii s mojimi nazormi, ale ak si myslis ze mi chyba mudrost, tak v tom pripade mas pravdu.
> 
> 
> Zit na samote u lesa je pre mna ta najzmysluplnejsia vec a mozem ju uskutocnit hned zajtra, ale mam na to dovody, ktore mi v tom brania.
> 1. nechcem nutit syna stahovat sa a vytrhavat ho z jeho kontextu, tak ako to robili moji rodicia so mnou ked som bola decko. Alebo by musel byt na intraku, co je pre mna nepredstavitelne (zatial).
> 2. keby som to cele "zbalila" a odstahovala sa, tak by prislo o pracu celkom slusne mnozstvo ludi, ktori sa na mna pracovne naviazali a mne tato situacia sposobuje nocne mory, lebo nechcela som to tak. Teraz za nich citim zodpovednost a jednoducho im to nechcem urobit. Zvlast teraz v tychto krizovych casoch.
> 
> Zo svojho standaru som uz upustila, kupujem len dolezite veci a nerobi mi problem zit skromne. V poslednej dobe sa mi moj hodnotovy rebricek celkom porozhadzoval.
> 
> 
> Sny kazdeho cloveka sa postupom casu menia, vyvijaju a nemusia byt v sulade s potrebami najblizsich, ako som ti vyssie uviedla.
> 
> Takze podla teba nie som mudra? (=som hlupa a pokrytecka? ) Je to mozne. Nehadam sa s tebou.


Ak si sa cítila dotknutá, ospravedlňujem sa. Moja písomná forma komunikácie je na veľmi nízkej úrovni.

Ja som to celé písal niekomu inému, ktorý ti svojou ľudskosťou nesiaha ani po členky. Tebe by som nič podobné nikdy nenapísal a ani nenapíšem, jednoducho nemám prečo.

Tvoj familiarny pristup a ostatné body sú podľa mňa správne a robia z teba veľmi hodnotného človeka, určite nie hlúpeho. Mne sa tiež pred nedávnom rozpadol hodnotový rebríček a musel som prehodnotiť a stále prehodnocujem môj ďalší život. Viedlo to k tomu, že sme sa v nedelu rozišli s manželkou práve kvôli tomu, že jej cesta je komerčná a moja ide úplne niekde inde.


----------



## kidos

wuane said:


> ^^Nie je postavena tak ako som napisal.
> 
> Ked clovek zisti,ze je pre neho vyhodne spravat sa slusne a korektne,tak sa tak zacne spravat.Nikto nepojde proti sebe.Pud sebazachovy(egoizmus).
> 
> A vo vychodnej europe je momentalne vyhodnejsie odrbavat,klamat,podvadzat.
> 
> My pozname co je dobre,ale nespravame sa tak.V podstate v tej mojej vete su zhrnute vsetky Kaxnove aj Kidosove body.
> 
> prepac za ten edit.


Áno, čiže vymožitelnosť práva je najdôležitejší bod


----------



## kidos

[SK]peter said:


> to čo ty opisuješ je živnostník, nie podnikateľ.


Aký je rozdiel mezdi živnostníkom a podnikatelom? To musím mať sro, aby som bol podnikatel a konečne už len budem sedieť v kresle a voziť sa na Q7 ?


----------



## [SK]peter

kidos said:


> Aký je rozdiel mezdi živnostníkom a podnikatelom? To musím mať sro, aby som bol podnikatel a konečne už len budem sedieť v kresle a voziť sa na Q7 ?


z čoho vychádzaš že ked máš Q7 vysedavaš v kresle a už nič nerobiš? taký milan čo sa len vypisuje na nete určite naň nikdy nezarobí


----------



## kidos

^^
Chceš povedať, že živnostník nemôže byť podnikateľ? Lebo keby že ja osobne založím sro, moje podnikanie by slo do haja.


----------



## [SK]peter

kidos said:


> ^^
> Chceš povedať, že živnostník nemôže byť podnikateľ?


Podľa definície je podnikateľ=živnostník

Živnostník je vždy maličky podnik. Su rôzne definicie, počet zamestnancov 50 alebo podľa obratu, vyber si. 

Podnikateľ už riadi ľudí. Živnostník je vlastne remeselnik tak ako Milan. On sam plus ma najatých 2-3 pomocníkov.

Proste mať firmu o 50 ľuďoch je o niečom inom.


----------



## kidos

^^
To máš pravdu, je to o niečom inom. Ale na Slovensku je akútny nedostatok živnostníkov, remeselníkov a mini firiem, lebo každý chce hneď firmu a 50 zamestnancov, aby mohol sedieť v kresle, dávať minimálne mzdy a byť veľký pán.

Normálne sa začína od začiatku a nie rovno vhupnúť na väčšiu firmu, aby si potom lamentoval, že je kríza, nebudú väčšie výplaty a nakoniec skrachoval a vinil za to všetko možné len nie sám seba.

Keby som ja spravil sro, enormne by som sa zaťažil účtovníctvom, alebo by som za to niekomu zaplatil, stal by som sa platcom dph. Tým pádom by som musel zvýšiť obrat. To by ma časovo zaťažilo a nemal by som čas na prácu. Na tú by som musel niekoho zamestnať a na 100% by ju nerobil tak kvalitne ako ja doteraz. Teraz zákazky posúvam ďalej, za minimálnu, alebo žiadnu províziu. Potom by som musel týchto ľudí zamestnať a nedokázal by som im dať výplatu ako si zarobia doteraz. Nakoniec by sa to všetko premietlo len a len na vyžších cenách menej kvalitne vykonanej práci. Výhody? - jedine to, že by som si mohol kúpiť tú Q7 napísať ju na firmu a odpočítať z daní. 
Čo myslíš, potrebujem to?
Ja nevravím, že časom sa nedostanem na vyššiu úroveň, ale uvedomujem si, že dovtedy ma čaká ešte veľká kopa práce, cez ktorú jednoducho musí prejsť každý. Začína sa od nuly.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer said:


> Toto ja som uz davno hovoril ze sukromne banky by sa kludne mohli zrusit, kedze vsetky ich sluzby by bez problemov mohla poskytovat NBSka... nejaka "konkurencia" je v pripade bank len zly vtip, a to nielen na Slovensku, ale vsade vo svete, ako sa ukazalo teraz v kauze Libor.


Pekná utopia ale v realite a hlavne Slovenskej realite, štátna banka nedokáže flexibilne "riadiť riziko" a poslať ju na úverový trh je čistá samovražda. To už tu bolo v 90tych rokoch a zarobili na tom akurát začínajúci finanční žraloci s dobrými kontaktmi, ostatní sme sa im na to poskladali z predaja SPP.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Pe


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Na Zapade totiz jeden zivnostnik, spolu s niekolkymi zamestnancami, dokaze vykonat viac prace, ako slovenska firma s 50 zamestnancami.


Toto je zaujimave tvrdenie ak si vezmeme do uvahy,ze Slovensko dlhodobo vykazuje najvyssiu produktivitu prace.Neviem ci v celej EU ,ale urcite v strednej europe.


----------



## zaq-

Wu


----------



## Phill

Strummer said:


> Toto ja som uz davno hovoril ze sukromne banky by sa kludne mohli zrusit, kedze vsetky ich sluzby by bez problemov mohla poskytovat NBSka... nejaka "konkurencia" je v pripade bank len zly vtip, a to nielen na Slovensku, ale vsade vo svete, ako sa ukazalo teraz v kauze Libor.


exactly, ale nereálne... predčasom bol na Dvojke nemecký dokument (musím pozrieť ako sa volal) v rámci série dokumentov, čo Dvojka poslednú dobu začala vysielať, spovedajú ľudí z fin. sektoru Rakúska, Švajcu... jedna rodina zaoberajúca sa bankovníctvom v Rakúsku v službách Raiffeisen banky aj spomenula, že to, čo tu je dnes nemá nič spoločné s tým prečo banky vlastne vznikly. Úlohou banky bolo iba spravovať peniaze, vlastne ich jediným ziskom mal byť úrok. Dnes banky robia všetko len nie spravovanie peňazí... inak je to docela vtip, banky by mali byť zdaňované rovnako ako ostatné firmy, lebo vpodstate to už ani nie sú banky, investujú, míňajú peniaze, ktoré niekedy ani nemajú... ak by to fungovalo nie na základe chamtivosti a toho, čo je tu dnes, tak by sa nikdy nemohlo stať, že nejaká banka má nedostatok financí a treba ju nejakým spôsobom zachraňovať. Škoda, že svet nie je Germánsky 

inak v tom doku (trval 1:30 hod) boli super myšlienky... aj o tom ako si jednotlivé kantóny vo Švajci vytvárajú vlastnú menu nezaťaženú dlhom, avšak platí len na území daného kantónu. Na toto som aj pred asi pol rokom na paradigma.sk čítal dosť obsiahli článok, keď ho vykopem, tak ho sem postnem


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Na Zapade totiz jeden zivnostnik, spolu s niekolkymi zamestnancami, dokaze vykonat viac prace, ako slovenska firma s 50 zamestnancami.


Amen. Musím uznať vieš učarovať úsmev na mojej tvári.

Ale skús radšej blogovať. Mi to príde vhodnejšia platforma pre tvoje myšlienky.


----------



## Strummer

Phill said:


> exactly, ale nereálne... predčasom bol na Dvojke nemecký dokument (musím pozrieť ako sa volal) v rámci série dokumentov, čo Dvojka poslednú dobu začala vysielať, spovedajú ľudí z fin. sektoru Rakúska, Švajcu... jedna rodina zaoberajúca sa bankovníctvom v Rakúsku v službách Raiffeisen banky aj spomenula, že to, čo tu je dnes nemá nič spoločné s tým prečo banky vlastne vznikly. Úlohou banky bolo iba spravovať peniaze, vlastne ich jediným ziskom mal byť úrok. Dnes banky robia všetko len nie spravovanie peňazí... inak je to docela vtip, banky by mali byť zdaňované rovnako ako ostatné firmy, lebo vpodstate to už ani nie sú banky, investujú, míňajú peniaze, ktoré niekedy ani nemajú... ak by to fungovalo nie na základe chamtivosti a toho, čo je tu dnes, tak by sa nikdy nemohlo stať, že nejaká banka má nedostatok financí a treba ju nejakým spôsobom zachraňovať.


Hej, presne o tom to je. Ze by mali byt oddelene komercne a investicne banky. V US presne toto spravili po velkej krize v roku 1933 (Glass-Steagal Act) ale postupne to menili, banky boli cim dalej tym viac agresivnejsie, az nakoniec to Clinton v 90tych rokoch uplne zrusil.... vela ludi (napriklad aj Joseph Stiglitz) si mysli, ze toto bola jedna z hlavnych pricin krizy. Teraz sa tiez hovori ze by sa mali komercne a investicne banky uplne oddelit (aby banky nemohli hrat kasino s peniazmi sporitelov), ale kedze dnes su o dost silnejsie nez v roku 1933 a vlady su strasne slabe, tak z toho asi nic nebude.


----------



## kapibara

kidos said:


> Mne sa tiež pred nedávnom rozpadol hodnotový rebríček a musel som prehodnotiť a stále prehodnocujem môj ďalší život. Viedlo to k tomu, že sme sa v nedelu rozišli s manželkou práve kvôli tomu, že jej cesta je komerčná a moja ide úplne niekde inde.


Jeeeezis, len to nie! Nedopusti aby vas rozdelilo nieco taketo. To ze naberate kazdy iny smer moze byt docasne a je skoda sa rozchadzat kvoli tomu, ze jeden je biznisman a druhy idealista. Ved sa mozte vzajomne doplnat. Ak si rozumiete vo vsetkom ostatnom tak to je strasna skoda. 
Ja mam tiez uplne vsade okolo seba ludi, ktori maju ine hodnoty ako ja a da sa s tym spolunazivat, zvykla som si. Kazdy sme ini, co neznamena ze nemozme byt kompatibilni. 
Skus to pozehlit, drzim ti palce, nenechaj si rozburat manzelstvo kvoli takej veci.


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Budeme sa to snazit dosiahnut tak, ze si prestaneme vsimat hodnoty sucastnej spolocnosti, ktore idu proti nasim hodnotam, zalozenych na moralke, vlastnom svedomi a spolocenskej zodpovednosti a zacneme zit podla tych nasich hodnot a prikladov, na ktorych sa spolocne dohodneme.


- nemozme si prestat vsimat sucasne hodnoty spolocnosti. To by sme si potom uz len spokojne sedeli. 
- a kazdy z nas uz teraz zije podla svojich vlastnych hodnot a presvedceni. Nepotrebujeme sa na tom dohadovat v uzkej skupinke ludi. 



zaq- said:


> vylucime z nasej aktivity akukolvek negativitu, nezhody a napatie,


 


zaq- said:


> nebudeme vystupovat proti ziadnym politickym stranam, ani dalsim negativnym javom v nasej spolocnosti,


:lol:


zaq- said:


> nebudeme bojovat otvorene proti oligarchii


a to uz preco? 


zaq- said:


> nebudeme si vsimat tych, ktori s nami nebudu suhlasit,


to sa neda


zaq- said:


> nebudeme ziadnym sposobom nasilu zasahovat do akychkolvek zalezitosti verejneho zivota.


a teraz sa mam chut opytat, ze naco mame sluzit? 








zaq- said:


> Budeme sa snazit poukazat na to, ze aj napriek mnohym rozlicnym nazorom medzi nami, aj tak dokazeme najst spolocny postoj a spolocnu cestu.


konkretny priklad. Poukazujem na to, ze nakupovanim cinskych produktov tam vyvazame nase pracovne miesta. Myslis ze aspon jeden z vas tu so mnou suhlasi a prestal kupovat cinske veci? A ze sme nasli spolocny postoj a spolocnu cestu? 



zaq- said:


> Kritiku nas budeme brat ako pozitivny feedback, druhy pohlad, z ktoreho sa mame vynikajucu sancu dozvediet nase chyby a zaroven sa budem riadit dalsim heslom:
> _,,vzdy hladaj chybu najskor sam v sebe''._


detto. Ak ma niekto za tento moj postoj okritizuje, tak to mam brat ako pozitivny feedback z ktoreho mam vynikajucu sancu dozvediet sa moje chyby? Mam hladat chybu sama v sebe a zacat konzumovat cinske "poloprodukty"? 



zaq- said:


> Budeme vzdy kladne podporovat aktivitu kohokolvek z nas a z celej spolocnosti, aj ked tato casto pojde proti nasim nazorom.


 ak ide proti nasim nazorom, ako ju mozme podporovat? 





zaq- said:


> Komunikacia sa stane pre nas vitanou formou ucenia sa - budeme vzdy pocuvat inych, snazit sa pochopit ich postoj a nazory a budeme sa zaujimat, z coho tieto vychadzaju a ako by pozitivne mohlo ovplyvnit nasu spolocnost.


 ja si myslim ze uz teraz to tak mame vsetci. Inac by sme tu nediskutovali a nevymienali si nazory. 




zaq- said:


> Nasim dalsim cielom bude skromnost.


 ja napriklad nechcem nikoho nutit aby bol skromny. Ja proti "neskromnym" ludom nic nemam. 



zaq- said:


> Predstavime Slovensku zapadoeuropsky koncept maleho a stredneho podnikania, napisem a vyhladam priklady konkretnych ludi, ktori budu motivaciou pre ostatnych.


 pokial budu na Slovensku taketo nizke mzdy, tak mozes ukazat milion prikladov podnikatelov zo zapadnej europy a nic tym nedosiahnes. 



zaq- said:


> Vzdy budeme preferovat zaujem spolocny, nad zaujmom jednotlivca.
> Ludia, ktori budu povysovat svoje osobne egoisticke zaujmy, nad zaujmami spolocnymi, nebudu mat v nasej spolocnosti miesto.


 no neviem. Si myslis ze to je realne v nasej ultra liberalnej spolocnosti? 





zaq- said:


> sirenie nasej aktivity najskor cez Facebook, neskor cez media a oslovovanim dalsich ludi na Slovensku, o ktorych si myslime, ze zdielaju nase spolocne zaujmy a ktori by sa mohli pridat k nam. :cheers:


 ja si myslim ze ked sa ludia vykaslali na protesty Gorily napriek lidrom ako Tom, tak myslis ze niekto by sledoval nasu stranku, ze by sa nasiel nejaky novinar v tych mizernych slovenskych novinach, ktory by zverejnoval nasu osvetu? 
Milan, ty si idealista. 

A ako som pisala vcera, tak nevidim suvis s bodmi ktore vytycil Kaxno. V prvom rade ide o "vymozitelnost prava". A na tuto temu som sa uz bavila s par ludmi ktori do toho problemu vidia a vsetci mi potvrdili, ze nasi zakonodarci su na svojich flekoch tak zabedneni a zabetonovani, ze neexistuju ziadne legalne paky na to, aby sa toto zmenilo. Len jedna jedina, ktoru tu vsak nemozem opisat. Ma to nieco spolocne s kalasnikovom.

edit:
len tak namatkovo kauzy z dnesneho dna:
http://www.sme.sk/c/6461388/sudca-v-belize-zastavil-vydanie-mella-na-slovensko.html 
na co asi tam isiel sudca? Pre kesovicu. :2cents:$$$$$, £££££.....Vladnym specialom prosim pekne.












http://www.sme.sk/c/6460939/trnka-kontroloval-protestujucim-doklady.html
o tuto kauzu sa ako malo ludi zaujima. Aj v diskusii k clanku su zaujimave postrehy. Milan si myslis ze my partijecka ludi z internetu by sme zaujali viac?


----------



## wuane

kapibara said:


> - nemozme si prestat vsimat sucasne hodnoty spolocnosti. To by sme si potom uz len spokojne sedeli.


No nad tymto som sa tiez pozastavil.V praxi by to malo znamenat,ze Milan teraz odmietne obkladat kupelne z najdrahsieho mramoru,a bude brat len klientov,ktori chcu maximalne usetrit a bude pracovat len s najlacnejsimi materialmi z Merkury marketu.


----------



## kaxno

wuane said:


> No nad tymto som sa tiez pozastavil.V praxi by to malo znamenat,ze Milan teraz odmietne obkladat kupelne z najdrahsieho mramoru,a bude brat len klientov,ktori chcu maximalne usetrit a bude pracovat len s najlacnejsimi materialmi z Merkury marketu.


A bude tak podporovat zapadoeuropsky podnikatelsky model ktori sa snazia aplikovat Polski priatelia, napr. ten clovek co vlastni spominany Merkury Market  

Ale nie, vazne, Milan popisal sumar velmi generickych, naviac vzajomne si protireciacich veci, ktore som stale nemal cas rozpisat tak detailne ako Kapibara. Minimalne za seba mozem povedat, ze sa nikdy nepodpisem pod iniciativu, kde budem musiet len sklopit zrak a podporovat ludi v niecom o com si ja sam myslim ze je nespravne (samozrejme ak ma niekto nepresvedci o opaku, ale to tu spominane nebolo).


----------



## kidos

wuane said:


> Toto je zaujimave tvrdenie ak si vezmeme do uvahy,ze Slovensko dlhodobo vykazuje najvyssiu produktivitu prace.Neviem ci v celej EU ,ale urcite v strednej europe.


To síce vykazuje, ale podľa mňa sú v tom zahrnuté len veľké podniky, automobilky, kde idú za malé platy chudákov zodrať z kože.


----------



## wuane

^^ moze byt,ale rovnako sa mi nezda,ze by kvalita slovenskej prace bola na tak nizkej urovni ako pise milan.


----------



## [SK]peter

jasne, že nieje. to je len jeho blud. uplne mu tam v írsku hrablo


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> To síce vykazuje, ale podľa mňa sú v tom zahrnuté len veľké podniky, automobilky, kde idú za malé platy chudákov zodrať z kože.


5 rokov som pracoval v bratislavskom Volkswagene, a nemozem povedat ze by tam niekoho chceli "zodrat z koze". Co sa tyka platov, tak neviem o tom, ze by sa robotnici na linke stazovali, a v porovnani s robotnikmi v slovenskych firmach islo myslim v tej dobe o dost vyrazny nadpriemer.


----------



## [SK]peter

Poľsko - smetisko Európy!

*Najviac problémových potravín prichádzalo z Poľska*

_*Až 44 percent z celkového množstva potravín dovážaných z Poľska vykázalo pri kontrole spôsobu prepravy nedostatky.*_

Čítajte viac: http://spravy.pravda.sk/najviac-pro...A120718_193710_sk_ekonomika_p01#ixzz210dXoRIH


----------



## marish

[SK]peter said:


> Poľsko - smetisko Európy!
> ...pri kontrole spôsobu prepravy nedostatky.


ak spravne chapem citany text, tak tam hovoria o nedostatkoch v preprave a nie vo vyrobkoch. takze tu si sa trochu netrafil, s tym smetiskom si pockaj na inu kontrolu, ktora sa zameria na kvalitu vyrobkov.

ja by som skor oznacil slovensko za smetisko europy, kedze k nam sa dovazaju druho az tretotriedne potraviny z nemecka, rakuska...
nieco, co doma uz nemaju sancu predat, tak to poslu k nam. :nuts:

staci skusit v nasich beznych supermarketoch najst napriklad paradajky I. akosti, ktore viacmenej neexistuju. par km za hranicami v hainburgu si tuto ulohu treba zopakovat, a skusit najst paradajky II. akosti. a bonusova uloha je porovnat ceny. hno:


----------



## wuane

^^ ehm,ehm...mozno netrafil,ale to ma ma akoze ukludnit,ze s potravinami,ktore mozu byt aj relativne kvalitne,sa zaobchadza ako s odpadom pri prevoze? Aky je v tom pre mna ako spotrebitela rozdiel?

Podstatne v tejto teme je,kto za to zodpoveda,ci Polsky vyvozca alebo nejaky Slovensky distributor.


----------



## [SK]peter

marish said:


> ak spravne chapem citany text, tak tam hovoria o nedostatkoch v preprave a nie vo vyrobkoch. takze tu si sa trochu netrafil, s tym smetiskom si pockaj na inu kontrolu, ktora sa zameria na kvalitu vyrobkov.


nedostatky v preprave:

maso, mliečne vyrobky prevážane len tak pri teplote 30 stupnov.

jogurt môže byť kvalitny ale ak sa prepravuje jeden den pri 30 stupnoch tak sa z neho dosereš


----------



## marish

[SK]peter said:


> nedostatky v preprave:
> 
> maso, mliečne vyrobky prevážane len tak pri teplote 30 stupnov.
> 
> jogurt môže byť kvalitny ale ak sa prepravuje jeden den pri 30 stupnoch tak sa z neho dosereš


toto su mi vsetko zname fakty, ja som reagoval na to tvoje slovne spojenie "Poľsko - smetisko Európy!", kedze kvality polskych vyrobkov sa ten clanok vobec netykal.

wuane: nie, nema ta to ukludnit, ibaze podme oznacit praveho vinnika, ak sa chceme dopracovat k nejakemu zlepseniu...


----------



## wuane

Aby sme sa chapali.O urovni dovazanych potravin som si nikdy nerobil ziadne iluzie.A je mi jasne,ze nemusi byt vzdy problem len na strane vyrobcu.Na druhej strane,Polsko si za predsudky voci potravinam moze samo.Aj keby hned vzdy bola chyba na Slovenskej strane,oni si spravili imidz,ze jest ich vyrobky je takmer zivotu nebezpecne.K tomu im nedopomohol zo Slovenska nikto. To je kruta pravda.


----------



## zaq-

Kr


----------



## Wizzard

A k tomu ešte kvalitná poľská soľ a iné lahôdky, no jedna radosť kupovať poľské veci


----------



## zaq-

Wi


----------



## Wizzard

Pokiaľ si pamätám, tak tou soľou sa solilo aj v poľskej parlamentnej jedálni


----------



## zaq-

Wi


----------



## wuane

^^Milan,Polske potravinove skandaly su zname po celej Europe.Zavadzas ak tvrdis ze to si dovolili Poliaci vyvazat len na Slovensko.Ich tak vnima cela Europa,len ty z nejakych zahadnych pricin nie.Zvlastne.

Suhlasim s tymi masovymi vyrobkami,to je castokrat fakt grc co sa tu predava.Ale nijak to neospravedlnuje Poliakov.Radsej budem jest cely zivot sojove parky s 5% masa,ako toxicku sol,toxicke vajcia atd.A uplne na zaver,na Slovensku bolo tychto vyrobkov minimum.Cize vobec to nie je ako ty vravis,ze sa toho potrebovali zbavit tak to supli na Slovensko.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Zijete v nedemokratickej krajine, plne ovladanej mafiou a organizovanym zlocinom, SLovensko je smetiskom a odpadovym kosom Europy, nemate ziadnu sancu na pravo, spravodlivot a dostojny zivot,...


:cheers: :nuts:

hlavne, že ty si šťastný žebraním v Írsku


----------



## Wizzard

zaq, tak mi to vysvetli ako je to s tou soľou a inými škandálmi z Poľska. Mne vadí, že žijem v takejto zaostalej krajine, a robím to, čo viem, aby som to zmenil, snažím sa začať od seba. Prečo celá Európa sa na poľské výrobky pozerá cez prsty? Prečo Poliaci zatajujú svoju krajinu? Keby boli tie veci také kvalitné, asi by na to mohli byť hrdí a priznali sa k tomu. Ja som v minulosti tiež považoval slovenské výrobky za nekvalitné, lebo to hovorili všetci, že radšej zahraničné, ako slovenské, ale vždy to bolo drahšie. Teraz je to naopak, slovenské výrobky sa prezentujú ako lepšie ako zahraničné, ale drahšie. Ja nesúhlasím ani s jedným z týchto tvrdení. Je možné, že niektoré veci máme lepšie ako ostatní a iné veci sú lepšie zahraničné. Tak mi skús aspoň odpovedať na otázku, prečo práve poľské výrobky by mali byť lepšie, keď sa zistilo, že obsahujú toxické látky.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Zijete v nedemokratickej krajine, plne ovladanej mafiou a organizovanym zlocinom, SLovensko je smetiskom a odpadovym kosom Europy, nemate ziadnu sancu na pravo, spravodlivot a dostojny zivot


Ja viem, že to myslíš dobre ale všetku svoju aktivitu zabíjaš, keď takýmto zveličovaním robíš zo seba nedôveryhodného blázna.


----------



## didinko

Milan fakt neviem o akom Západe to furt píšeš. Pracoval som vo fabrike v Nemecku (západnom) a taká pracovná morálka ako panovala tam, u nás nebola ani počas najhlbšieho socializmu. Teraz pracujem v Slovenskej dcére tejto firmy a môžem ti povedať, že v Nemecku by takto nemakal ani Turek. Nehovoriac o tom, že naša dcérska firma produkuje štatisticky omnoho menší počet nepodarkov ako matka v Nemecku. Ak niekto niekde v nejakom závode behá poklusom, tak to nieje kvôli efektivite (tá sa totiž dosahuje inak), ale kvôli nekompetentnosti nadriadených. Z takého závodu treba ísť preč čím skôr tým lepšie, pretože žijeme len raz.


----------



## zaq-

V t


----------



## didinko

zaq- said:


> V tom pripade mi vysvetli, preco slovenske podniky, ktore tak neskutocne makaju a su tak nesmierne efektivne a kvalitne, ked navyse maju vyhody 4-nasobne nizsich miezd, nemaju stale ovladnute zapadoeuropske trhy, ale je to presne naopak?


Nie je to spôsobené nízkou efektivitou, ale neschopnosťou sa prebiť na druhú stranu. Ďalej napriek nízkym vyplácaným mzdám pýtajú vysoké ceny aj oproti západným podnikom. Problém Slovenska je, že tu chce každý rýchlo zbohatnúť na úkor ostatných.


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Alebo, co je este horsie, Penta si mysli, ze Burger je zlata bana a ona ked do nej investuje, uz bude iba do konca zivota poberat tucne zisky.


To je rovnaké, ako pred nedávnom kúpila Penta sieť minimarketov Žabka. Pár mesiacov potom už to chceli predať ďalej, lebo v Česku proste vietnamským večierkam nemajú šancu konkurovať.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

Milan, nechceš robiť konzultanta? Ako interm manager by si vo firmách zavádzal ten svoj system


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> V tom pripade mi vysvetli, preco slovenske podniky, ktore tak neskutocne makaju a su tak nesmierne efektivne a kvalitne, ked navyse maju vyhody 4-nasobne nizsich miezd, nemaju stale ovladnute zapadoeuropske trhy, ale je to presne naopak?


Milan akú máš osobnu skusenosť z managementu, riadenia výroby...?

Lebo všetky tvoje argumenty su len jeden Ír povedal.  Robil si na linke ked vieš ako pracuju?


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> 18 rokov podnikania v 4 europskych krajinach


remeselníka. to íste v 4 krajinách. nulova skúsenosť mimo obkladania :bash:


----------



## zaq-

Kr


----------



## 420

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6466477/prazdne-domy-v-irsku-zrovnaju-so-zemou-buldozery.html


----------



## wuane

420 said:


> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6466477/prazdne-domy-v-irsku-zrovnaju-so-zemou-buldozery.html


To je v pohode.Tie domy svoj ucel splnili.Rozhodne neboli budovane na byvanie.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Kriste na nebi, tie tvoje vychodoeuropske hierarchicke nazory! :bash:
> 
> Ked mas na Zapade firmu na strojarske vyrobky, si strojar, aj ked mas 100 zamestnacov.
> Ked mas farmu s 1000 ludmi, stale si farmar, ako ked mas farmu s jednym clovekom.
> Ked mas stavebnu firmu, stale si stavbar.


milan, a kde si sa posunul za tych 18 rokov čo to robiš? nikde. stále si ostal remeselníkom z par pomocníkmi ako si bol na začiatku aký je v írsku tisíce! :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

O c


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> O co ti vlastne ide?
> 
> Popriet moju kvalifikaciu?
> Zhodit moju osobu a dokazat, ze moje nazory nemaju vypovednu hodnotu?
> Snazis sa ich a mna iba eliminovat?
> 
> Preco radsej nemozeme diskutovat o problematike, ale namiesto toho sa ma snazis za kazdu cenu znedoveryhodnit?
> 
> *O co ti skutocne ide?*


On iba reagoval na tvoje (prehnane) tvrdenia o sebe.


----------



## Sukino

Takto sa poľské mäso dováža na Slovensko


----------



## [SK]peter

vratia ho do poľska a on sa vrati iným prechodom. pri tejto akcii jednoho kamionistu chytili v jeden den 4 krát.

až mám strach zajtra ísť jesť do reštiky. 

už fakt kupujem len našu Hyzu. toto nech pošlu milanovy do írska


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## potkanX

milan, podla ceskych novinarov za narastom podobnych sprav v poslednom obdobi je kampan babisa, majitela agrofertu. hyzu ovlada agrofert. zaver o petrovom prispevku si urob sam.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

o.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Toto je ta rovnopravnost, o ktorej tu stale hovorim.
> Pokial v Irsku som plne respektovana a vazena osoba, na SLovensku, koli mojej pozicii a manualnej praci, ktora je povazovana za spolocensky nizsiu, som tercom posmechu a pohrdania.


S tymto suhlasim. Ale toto je dane spolocnostou a zmyslanim. Krasne to vidno aj na tom, preco u nas ludia idu na vysoke skoly (aby mali titul, lebo clovek bez titulu = 0). Ja napr. titulovanie neznasam a nemam absolutne ziadny problem aj s ludmi bez VS/ nejakeho "profi" vzdelania, ludmi co robia normalnu pracu, praveze si ich vazim, lebo mam takych aj v rodine. Napr. svoju starku, ktora ma vychodenu mestianku, nikdy nebola ani na strednej, ale mysli jej to viac ako podaktorym vysokoskolakom  A je hlavne dobry clovek, ktory pre svoju rodinu a okolie obetoval vsetko co mohol, aby mali vzdelanie jej deti ... 

Ale opat Milan, to je spolocnostou, jej pristupom, naladenim, toto vyzaduje vyssiu osvetu a celkovu zmenu spolocnosti, ktoru treba prevychovat. A tu je najvacsi problem ten, ze taketo prevzdelavanie mozu robit len moralne autority, ktorych mame na nasom malom Slovensku dost malo, resp. ked ich aj mame, tak nie su medialne zname a tym padom, mame problem. 

V US, resp. na zapade je menej formalizovane prostredie, stale sa riadi este v duchu "Americkeho sna", kde nie je nic (teoreticky) podmienene nejakou hierarchou, kastovanim, ale ide skor o nejaku sebarealizaciu. Kym u nas sa situacia pomaly lepsi, tak u nich (aspon podla ludi co tam poznam) coraz viac ludi rezignuje a zacina vnimat svet viac pesimisticky (co sa im ani necudujem).


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

t.


----------



## zaq-

Vr


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> ktory to presne ti oligarchovia v Irsku su?
> 
> Staci jedno konkretne meno, alebo dve.


Pozeras sa v nespravnej krajine, ak chces vidiet irskych oligarchov, musis sa pozriet za ocean. Irska ekonomika je (rovnako ako vsetky podobne otvorene krajiny) vlastnena zahranicnymi firmami, v pripade Irska prevazne americkymi. Staci si pozriet tento rebricek:

http://www.top1000.ie/companies


----------



## zaq-

rs:


----------



## Strummer

Spravne by sa malo namiesto vyrazu oligarchia pouzivat *plutokracia*, alebo niektori pouzivaju *kleptokracia*. Oligarchia je system, v ktorom realnu politicku moc ma nejaka mala skupina ludi, ktori maju spolocnu nejaku vlastnost. V pripade plutokracie je tou vlastnostou bohatstvo. Kleptokracia je doslova "vlada zlodejov", cize vlada uzkej skupiny ludi, ktorej cielom je zvacsovat svoje bohatstvo na ukor vsetkych ostatnych. Dnesne USA su typickom prikladom rozvinutej kleptokracie.


----------



## zaq-

ja?


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Vratim sa este k tomuto postu, ktory som predetym prehliadol:
> 
> 
> Kaxno a ako chces nazvat zdanovanie ludi v Irsku, ked nad plat zhruba 3 000 euro mesacne sa ti zdanuje ten zvysok 60-70%?
> Ked opakujem a zvyraznujem - *toto sa tyka aj prijmov podnikatelov!*


Klameš a vymýšlaš si. U manželov je vyššia sadzba dane 41% až od príjmu 5500€.

Takže tu prosim neklam so 70% NAD 3000€!!!


----------



## zaq-

**


----------



## [SK]peter

ver mi ja sa na tvoju uroveň neznížim. drevorubačské, pardon obkladačské spravanie.

nie ty si doslova nič nepovedal, iba si to 2x nadhodnotil. tak ako všetko o sebe 

nie milan nemate 70% dan ale len 40%. to len ty nič nezarabaš, to nie kvoli daniam.

nehnevam sa na teba. len ľútosť cítim 

imho: mate niekto jeho fotku? ho fakt musím vidieť


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Strummer, tebe niet pomoci.
> 
> Bud je to tvoja nenavist k USA, alebo mal Hofstede o SLovensku jednoducho pravdu - ty si oligarchiu sam vytvoris, pretoze bez nej nedokazes proste zit.
> 
> Preco sa neodstahujes do Ruska, ked tak po nej tuzis a nedas Slovensku sancu na jeho vytiahnutie sa z tohto sucastneho hnoja?


Sorry, ale to, ze je v USA kleptokracia, je jednoducho fakt, nahlas to uz hovori aj mnozstvo americkych ekonomov, medzi inymi aj zopar nositelov Nobelovych cien, napriklad Joseph Stiglitz (a on je v tomto este velmi mierny). Tak neviem, aj oni su posadnuti Ruskom?


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> imho: mate niekto jeho fotku? ho fakt musím vidieť


http://zitnak.blog.sme.sk/


----------



## [SK]peter

Karma 0,00.000000000


----------



## zaq-

L]


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Takze Joseph Stiglitz, profesor ekonomie, nositel Nobelovej ceny, byvaly hlavny ekonom Svetovej banky, si to vsetko podla teba vymysla a nic z toho co pise nie je pravda? A spolu s nim stovky dalsich ekonomov, si vsetko o stave americkej ekonomiky vymyslaju? To si tym chcel povedat? Staci odpoved ano/nie.


----------



## zaq-

m.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Tax je sice 41%, ale potom su tu odvody(PAYE,PRSI), ako si znova nechtiac prehliadol a tie ti ukroja z platu tych zvysnych 20-30%.


v každej krajine na svete su odvody a aj vo vyššej čiastke než v irsku.

ako sme ti už davno dokazali su podobné ako u nás. tak klam dalej.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno a ako chces nazvat zdanovanie ludi v Irsku, ked nad plat zhruba 3 000 euro mesacne sa ti zdanuje ten zvysok 60-70%?
> Ked opakujem a zvyraznujem - *toto sa tyka aj prijmov podnikatelov!*


Toto som ja Milan nikde nespochybnil, dokonca to povazujem za ferovy system, ktory ma motivovat podnikatelov k tomu, aby svoj zisk nechavali v spolocnostiach a nevytahovali ho. Vola sa to "dan z dividend", ktoru u nas nemame. U nas podnikatel plati dane len z prijimu ktory si prizna vo forme vyplaty, zo zisku uz nie. Mnoho podnikatelov preto robi to, ze zamestnancom dava papierovo minimalne mzdy, ale potom im rozdeluje "na ruku" cast zisku, co do znacnej miery modifikuje prijimove statistiky. Toto sa deje dost casto prave v malych a strednych firmach, kedze velke korporacie si to nemozu az tak dovolit. 



> Hlavne ze Slovaci maju ,,rozhlad'' a nechodia s klapkami na ociach.
> Ked sme pritom, ja, ktory mam tie iluzie o neoligarchickosti Irska, mozem mne slepemu povedat, ktory to presne ti oligarchovia v Irsku su?


Na toto ti uz odpovedal Strummer. 
Ano, ide o "obycajnych" podnikatelov tak ako u nas, jediny rozidel je v tom, ako sa ti podnikatelia v jednotlivych krajinach na svoje miesta dostali. 

U nas to bolo pri transformacii, systemom umeleho vytvorenia kapitalotvornej vrstvy, tzv. privatizaciou. Chlapci z J&T napr. skupovali od ludi dlhopisy na mileticke, pod cenu, za pozicane peniaze. Dlhopisy firiem, ktore mali miliardovu hodnotu, lebo ludia nevedeli. Oni mali informacie, takze sa da povedat, ze sa dostali tam kam sa dostali aj sikovnostou, koneksiami a pod.

V US to bolo opacne. Sila nadnarodnych korporacii zacala naberat na vahe v druhej polovicke 20 storocia, po 2 sv. vojne a hlavne v obdobiach "lasseiz-faire" cize tych liberalnejsich. Tak sa podarilo sice prirodzenym vyvojom (vyberom najsilnejsich) vytvorit hrstku superbohatych ludi, ktori maju prostriedky na ovplyvnovanie politickych rozhodnuti. Kedze su to prave oni, co platia kampane, co maju profesionalnych lobistov a co dokonca v zaujme svojich ziskov vedia rozputavat "oslobodenecke vojny" napr. koncern Exxon - Mobil, ako 2-ha (napr. v roku 2009 prva) spolocnost rebricku fortune 500, s rocnym ziskom 45 MILIARD dolarov. A za tymito korporaciami mas akcionarov.

Co sa ti snazim povedat, ze to mas +/- to iste, akurat v bledomodrom. Nadobudnutie kapitalu fungovalo inak, dosledky na ekonomiku su rovnake. V US je to Goldman Sachs, u nas je to J&T / Penta. Ovplyvnuju politikov, spolupodielaju sa na tvorbe zakonov a vsetko s jedinym cielom - maximalizaciou svojho vlastneho prospechu. Davaju sice ludom vyssie mzdy, ale keby si nastudujes prijimove statistiky v US a zistis ze medianovy prijem US rodiny je cca 50 000 USD rocne, tak zistis ze to nie je az take "cool" ako sa moze zdat. Je to suma s ktorou sa da v pohode vyzit, suma ktora prinalezi strednej vrstve. Ale nie je to nic dychvyrazajuce. 

Ano, su aj podnikatelia ktori s majetkom nakladaju inak a nie su az tak pazravi, ako napr.rodina Gatesovcov, ale take iste priklady mas aj na Slovensku. 

Na margo "ologarchov" na zapade - teraz v mediach na SVK prebehla informacia o tom, ze MDPT dava ruky prec od vystavby Filialky. Niekto za tym vidi vitazstvo zdraveho rozumu a niekto za tym vidi vitazstvo lobingu firmy Bombardier (ktora sa uz tesi, ako bude dodavat elektricky pre BA)...


----------



## zaq-

m.


----------



## kapibara

:lol: presne viem co si Strummer pomyslel pri pohlade na tuto fotku.
Ze s Milanom mam spolocne to, ze si idealizujeme zivot v korporaciach. :lol:


----------



## kaxno

Ach jaj ... tupym masochistom ma este nikto nenazval, ale tak vsetko je raz prvy krat.
Ako si si isto Milan vsimol, oligarchov moc rad nemam, urcite nie tych Slovenskych. A o tych zahranicnych (kleptokratoch) tiez nemam nejaku vysoku mienku. 

Obaja Milan chceme podla mna to iste a to je lepsia buducnost pre Slovensko v sucasnom/buducom svete. Akurat ja si na rozdiel od Teba myslim, ze ten tvoj "krasny slobodny svet" je len iluzia, ktoru vo svojej hlave zivis v zmysle zapadnej zivotnej ideologie ktoru uznavas a obdivujes. 

My mame podla teba "oligarchov", ty mas "konzum", kazdy mame proste svoju "modlu"


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> :lol: presne viem co si Strummer pomyslel pri pohlade na tuto fotku.
> Ze s Milanom mam spolocne to, ze si idealizujeme zivot v korporaciach. :lol:


:lol:

Aaale myslim ze ty uz si ho neidealizujes  a hlavne je rozdiel v tom ze u teba to bolo len nedostatkom informacii, zatial co u milana je to ocividne hlboka nabozenska viera v moc konzumu, ktory nas vsetkych spasi, pod vlajkou firmy, s akcionarmi na cele, na vecne veky a nikdy inak, amen :lol:


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Kaxno, ja mam konzum?
> S mojou najlacnejsou 4-rocnou Nokiou, s malym najlacnejsim 290-eurovym 3-rocnym netbookom, s dennymi vydavkami na stravu nizsimi, ako drviva vacsina Slovakov, s mojou 7-rocnou dodavkou?
> Mam 2-je rifli, jedny maju 14 rokov, tie druhe 3 roky.
> 
> Este stale si myslis, ze ja som obet konzumu?


To sa vobec nevylucuje. Steve Jobs bol zen-buddhista, a napriek tomu vytvoril firmu, ktora,sa stala symbolom americkej konzumnej nenazranosti, plytvania a stadovitosti. To ako zijes, nemusi mat nic spolocne s tym, aku spolocnost sa snazis presadit.


----------



## kaxno

Dobre, uznavam, zly priklad, myslel som tym tvoj "zapadoeuropsky podnikatelsky model", ktory je zalozeny hlavne na spotrebe. To ze sa ty tak konkretne nespravas je sice pekne, ale vo vseobecnosti ocakavas prave taketo spravanie od inych, kedze je predpokladom uspechu tvojho projektu  

S tym druhym suhlasim, myslim ze medzi nasou a Ruskou mentalitou je nieco spolocne. Ale zase, vacsina Slovakov co mala moznost v moskve zit, pracovat, pripadne ju len navstivit (ja), mala po case Ruska dost a bozkavala koberec v airbuse austrianu cestou domov. Kdezto zo Svedska a Skandinavie som sa domov vratit ani moc nechcel, kedze to tam proste bolo super, nazval by som to fungujucou spolocnostou. Tiez maju ale problemy a zmraka sa nad udrzatelnostou modelu prave z titulu tvorby pridanej hodnoty (niektore ich firmy stratili konkurencieschopnost, napr. SAAB). Ale stale maju k udrzatelnosti "statu blahobytu" blizsie ako my  

Ale opat sa zhodujeme v jednej podstatnej veci. Na akykolvek "switch" sa musi zmenit spolocnost. A spolocnost sa zmeni len tak, ze ju dokazes vzdelavat a vytvoris jej ramec + podmienky, aby sa mohla vyvijat zelanym smerom. A ten ramec je v skolstve, vymozitelnosti prava a podobnych veciach, ktore sme ti tu davnejsie popisali spolu s kidosom, korom, kapibarou a pod. ...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Co


----------



## Prievan

^^
 a preto napriklad v centre Londyna chcu za WIFI pripojeni (ktore je vo vacsine Slovenskych miest zadarmo) 5 libier za hodinu aj preto maju Briti 400% dlh voci svojmu HDP lebo oni predsa nic nechcu a ziju v skromnych chatrciach kde si kuria konsky hnojom a drevom  A tie Land Rovery a M5 a kadajeke ine to je vsetko zlych slovakov ktory sa tam prisli predvadzat. Milan fakt si myslis, ze len sedime doma na zadku?


----------



## zaq-

Ty


----------



## Prievan

A najpredavanejsie auto na slovensku Skoda Fabia. Aj ked si myslim, ze za tie peniaze je Kia lepsia  . Inak povedane je to rovnake +- nejake odchylky v kulture

Edit: aj link pre istotu, ze nekecam  http://auto.pravda.sk/magazin/clanok/26607-najpredavanejsie-auta-na-slovensku/


----------



## kaxno

Ten debilko co ma stanok s hotdogmi a X6 ku nie je podnikatel, ale nejaky mafos, ktory to ma ako pracku. To ze pre mnohych ludi je primarnym cielom kupit si auto, aj ked nemaju pomaly co do ust moze byt bud z titulu ze je to ich hobby (mensie percento), alebo tym davaju najavo nejaky svoj spolocensky status (nenadarmo sa vravi o baleni bab na auta)  

Ale zase, az take zle to u nas nie je, dokonca klesa predaj luxusnych znaciek v absolutnych cislach: http://auto.pravda.sk/magazin/clanok/26607-najpredavanejsie-auta-na-slovensku/

Pre zaujimavost, predaj vo: 
Svedsku: http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2012...vo-v40-makes-its-first-appearance/#more-19084
Norsku: http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2012/07/10/norway-june-2012-ford-focus-leads-bmw-x3-11/#more-19114 
Finsku: http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2012...vw-golf-polo-and-kia-ceed-impress/#more-19130 
Rusku: http://bestsellingcarsblog.com/2012...lada-loses-grip-on-models-ranking/#more-19600 (moc tam tych luxusnych aut nevidim) 

Hlavne netreba zabudat na to, ze su to len osobne auta a hlavne tam nie je trieda malych nakladnych a dodavok (!).
Vacsina toho naseho luxusu su jazdenky. Mnoho ludi si radsej kupi jazdene auto trebars z Nemecka, ktore ma 100 000 km a daju zan 10 - 15 €, ako by si za tu cenu mali kupit nieco male typu polo / fabia, aj ked vybavene. Ale to je na posudeni kazdeho, su ludia co by do jazdenky nesli, su zase ludia co by nesli do noveho auta. V globale je ale super, ze z nasich ciest pomaly miznu vraky. Stale tu plati ze Bratislava nie je Slovensko a Moskva nie je Rusko.


----------



## wuane

Nieco k vasej teme


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Ja som maly a stredny podnikatel - jeden z mnohych v Zapadnej Europe, ktory prave pre tuto jeho sikovnost a schopnost dokazu spravit zo Zapadnej Europy tu najbohatsiu a najvyspelejsiu cast sveta.
> 
> Ty vsak v tej svojej zakomplexovanej hlave nedokazes pochopit to, ze prave ja a podnikatelia, ako som ja, na Slovensku chybame a prave ta nasa absencia je dovodom hospodarskej a ekonomickej zaostalosti Slovenska.


jasne sefe ty si pan!!!! Povedal ti uz niekto že sa strasne chvalis a hrajes stále najmudrejsieho? Neuveritelne aky si preafektovaný skromnost u Teba nula bodov ty stale o sebe budes tvrdit aký si najlepsi .... doprial by som ti ist na východ Slovenska akí su tam skromní ludia a sikovní im staci aj to malo hlavne že su zdraví 


zaq- said:


> Obdivuj si preto aj nadalej tych, ktorych obdivujes dnes.
> Zaroven vsak, *dalej znasaj dosledky tohto tvojho spravania sa.*


ja obdivujem ludi ktori nieco dokazalia nieco vybudovali a preto su skromni a rozpravaju sa s tebou s velkou pokorou. Ty vsak stale pises ze si pan prezident a ziadna pokora, ty tu ako obkladac pises ako o spasitelovi celej zapadnej europy, ved to uz je uplne chore ako o sebe snivas aky si boh. a nic nemas*sak som sa ta pytal ako sa vola tvoja firma kde mas webovú stránku s profilom firmy a referenciami *ale ani na 4krat si mi neodpovedal na tu otazku ale stale sa tu chvalis ako ty zachranujes europu myslím že každemu je jasne prečo si na to neodpovedal 

jasne vyvažam sa na aute non stop  rano chodim behat chodim do fitka plavat korculujem pracujem cca 2-3hodky ale vela casu davam do sportu lebo u mna je dolezite zdravie viac ako peniaze pretoze zdravie je to najcennejsie co mame!!!! 
Na rozdiel od teba lebo ty sa len za peniazmi nahanas a obkladas o sto sest namiesto toho aby si si oddychol a spravil nieco pre tvoje zdravie a zamestnal o jedneho cloveka viac tak sa zidis a radsej si potiahnes 12tku aby si nemal velke vydavky a aby si mal viac penazi co?


----------



## zaq-

No


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Tak isto, ako ma nezaujimaju tvoje nazory - pretoze ti skutocne nerozumiem, o co ti vlastne ide a co sa snazis naznacit.


Ja sice s Dinom obvykle nesuhlasim, ale myslim ze teraz sa ti snazi naznacit, ze vacsina rozumnych ludi ma uplne iny pohlad na zivot a ine zivotne priority, nez co tu prezentujes ty


----------



## zaq-

e?


----------



## kaxno

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> *sak som sa ta pytal ako sa vola tvoja firma kde mas webovú stránku s profilom firmy a referenciami *ale ani na 4krat si mi neodpovedal na tu otazku ale stale sa tu chvalis ako ty zachranujes europu myslím že každemu je jasne prečo si na to neodpovedal


Ak sa nemylim, tak toto je Milanova firma: http://www.milanotiling.com/


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Mozem sa opytat, konkretne ake?





zaq- said:


> Prave naopak, zanedbal som svoj doterasi zivot a preto potrebujem sa zacat vazne venovat tomu.


^^


----------



## zaq-

t?


----------



## Strummer

Vypisovanie na fore neni ziadna "aktivita". Prist na Slovensko a postavit wuanemu alebo kaxnovi dom za 40 000 ojro by bola aktivita


----------



## zaq-

T)


----------



## zaq-

a.


----------



## wuane

^^ Trochu alibisticke nie? A zaroven protichodne s tym co pises. Ved ty chces ludi menit. Keby boli ako ty alebo podobni,tak by si ich menit nemusel. A ako vidis,cez internet to asi velmi nejde.Ale musim povedat,ze tvoja aktivita,aspon z mojho pohladu,nie je uplne marna. Ja som napriklad na vela veci zmenil,resp.som si vybudoval a utvoril nazor(lebo som ho dovtedy nemal alebo som nad takymi vecami nerozmyslal). Nesuhlasim sice hegemonne s celkom,ale s niektorymi tvojimi tvrdeniami ano,alebo ma aspon zaujima citat o nich(pokial to nie su pol stranove slohy.)


----------



## zaq-

or


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> Nesuhlasim sice *hegemonne* s celkom


:uh:


----------



## Strummer

Dobry komentar v dnesnom Guardiane:

Our economic ruin means freedom for the super-rich

Milan, ako si vysvetlujes, ze *britske* mainstreamove media zverejnuju taketo clanky *britskych* autorov popisujuce realitu zivota v UK uplne opacne nez ju popisujes ty? Oni su tiez vsetci posadnuti vychodoeuropskou mentalitou? Aj tych zopar stoviek komentarov pod clankom? Ci ako to vlastne je?


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Na Zapade ma kazda vec svojich zastancov, ale aj svojich kritikov.
> Kritika je tam totiz brana ako mimoriadne pozitivna vec.


Aha, zaujimave. Tak preco potom aj ty, so svojim "rozvinutym zapadoeuropskym myslenim", neberies kritiku, ktorej sa ti na tomto fore dostava mnozstvo, tiez ako "mimoriadne pozitivnu vec" a namiesto toho na ludi ktori ta kritizuju v jednom kuse utocis? Nejako to cele do seba nezapada.

Okrem toho mi neni jasne, preco my, ked nieco napiseme, sme "zaostali vychodoeuropski burani" a ked *uplne presne to iste* napise komentator Guardianu, tak je to "mimoriadne pozitivna kritika".


----------



## zaq-

l:


----------



## zaq-

y.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Este mi povedz, ze ty si ten, ktory prijima kritiku a normalne sa poserem od smiechu.


Ako som pisal, pre mna je toto tu len mozgove cvicenie. Na rozdiel od teba tu nesplietam nic o tom ako chcem zmenit svet a ako je toto diskutovanie dolezita aktivita. Ja tu nepotrebujem prijmat ziadnu kritiku, pretoze toto tu nie je realny zivot, ale len bezvyznamne internetove forum.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Najlepsie bude, ked bud prestaneme reagovat na seba, alebo zacneme tolerovat svoje nazory.


No sak ja som s tym nemal problem, dokial za nezacalo diat to, ze ked som napisal hocico do hocijakeho threadu co sa ti nahodou nepacilo, nasledoval tvoj 3-stranovy vylev na moju adresu. To sa potom tazko da nereagovat. Ked prestanes s tymi osobnymi utokmi po kazdom mojom prispevku, tak ja nemam problem tvoje prispevky zacat uplne ignorovat.

Ale ako poslednu vec by si mi este mohol odpovedat na toto, myslim ze to zaujima viacerych, nielen mna:



Strummer said:


> Okrem toho mi neni jasne, preco my, ked nieco napiseme, sme "zaostali vychodoeuropski burani" a ked *uplne presne to iste* napise komentator Guardianu, tak je to "mimoriadne pozitivna kritika".


----------



## zaq-

Ah


----------



## kaxno

Milan, neslovickarte prosim ako deti v materskej skolke, ale odpovedz na otazku, zaujima to aj mna. A celkom by ma zaujimal aj tvoj nazor na predaj aut v jednotlivych krajinach, kedze ako vidis, nie sme na tom az tak, prave naopak, to co sa predava velmi intenzivne kopiruje (ne)moznosti spotrebitelov


----------



## potkanX

napriklad: mne si takto reagoval na opakovanu otazku, preco v polsku nemaju zapadne platy, strummerovi si takto reagoval mnohokrat, naposledy teraz na otazku, preco jedna a ta ista kritika je v podani guardianu konstruktivna a prospesna, a v podani niekoho odtialto je to vyraz zaostalosti a poddanstva.
neviem co som si v hlave vytvoril ja, ale taketo tvoje reakcie vypadaju, ako keby si kazdeho, kto prijde za tebu s nejakymi otazkami, povazoval niekde podvedome za nepriatela. pritom najpravdepodobnejsie je iba to, ze dany clovek iba ma otazku, jej zmyslom nema byt rozvyklanie teba a tvojich postulatov, ale iba chce odpoved. 
ale vidim, ze u teba zacina byt univerzalna odpoved, ze my vsetci tymito otazkami sledujeme jediny ciel - zubami nechtami branit nasu milovanu oligarchiu. otazka -milan, kolko je dva a dva? - odpoved: to naozaj tu oligarchiu tolko milujes, alebo si iba natolko zaslepeny? co keby si obcas skusil dotycnemu povedat, ze styri?
mnohokrat pises ako vyborny pozorovatel, mnohokrat (samozrejme nie vzdy) viem suhlasit s tvojimi analyzami ci pomenovanim dovodov, mnohokrat nesuhlasim s tvojimi rieseniami. urcite rad by som participoval na projekte byvania za 40K€, aj ked nemam velke skusenosti s projektovanim individualneho byvania, pretoze to na rozdiel od mnohych nepokladam zdaleka za neuskutocnitelne. lenze ty do toho nepojdes, lebo lebo lebo. skoda.


----------



## zaq-

B]


----------



## zaq-

s:


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ked navyse, ked mi tuto istu otazku polozil Kaxno, odpovedal som mu okamzite


Neviem, ja som si precital sprsku generickych obkecov, ale ziadnu odpoved. Zase si to zmigroval do roviny, ze milujeme oligarchiu, pokusy o zrovnopravnovanie volame socializmom (co je v casti pravda, hlavne u liberalov) a bodka koniec.

Nepomenoval si to co som sa pytal. Ze ked MY povieme ze v UK neexistuje Tebou popisovana rovnostarska spolocnost, ale je tam vrstva velmi silnych podnikatelsko - zaujmovych skupin prepojenych na politiku, tak povies ze to je blbost a ze si vymyslame a nikdy sme tam neboli a ked to skonstatuje Britske periodikum, tak to odignorujes, okomentujes univerzalnymi nic nehovoriacimi formulkami a nedas k tomu ziadne stanovisko. 




> Velmi v skratke a velmi strucne ti na nu znova odpoviem:
> *ten projekt nie je mozny bez velmi markantnej pomoci vlady.
> Sam ho proste uskutocnit nedokazem - je to nerealne a nemozne.
> Ten projekt nie je o postaveni jedneho/stoviek domov.
> Ale ten projekt je o postaveni desiatok tisicov domov, pomocou sektora malych a strednych podnikatelov a najma o rapidnom dvihnuti celkovej zivotnej urovne Slovenska, pomocou house price inflation.*


Vidis a to je prave problem projektu, ta posledna veta. Tu house price inflation tu Milan nikto, ale NIKTO nechce. Ludia chcu byvat OK, ale neberu uz fakt ze hodnota nehnutelnosti bude spiralovito rast, kedze to je len SPOTREBNY statok, nie investicny a neexistuje dovod, aby hodnota byvania dlhodobo rastla tak, ako ty mienis. Dom sa opotrebuva, ak sa zrovna nemeni metropola tak, ze to co bola periferia je zrazu centrum (location/location/location), tak je privysoky rast cien nehnutelnosti pre ekonomiku skodlivy. K comu to moze viest vidime aktualne na priklade Spanielska, alebo Irska. 

Ty Milan proste nechces podnikat a robit to co podla svojich slov vies a mas na to know-how. Mas tu na SVK obrovsku trhovu medzeru v podobe dopytu po lacnom byvani. Verim, ze keby sa snazis, najdes investora / partnera, cez ktoreho sa dostanes k pozemkom a mozes zacat stavat, na zaciatku kludne v malom. Ak by tie domy stali tolko kolko stali, mohol by si mat priebezne financovanie (20% pri podpise, 20% pri zakladoch, 20% pri obvodovych muroch, 20% pri streche a 20% pri odovzdani) a nepotreboval by si ziadny uver z banky ... 
Tak ako Potkan, mile rad ti pomozem s kalkulaciami a business case. A casom sa mozno inspiruju dalsi, pripadne pre Teba budu robit dalsi ... 

Ty stale cakas, ze tymto "projektom" spasis Slovensko, vytvoris jednou castou puzzle obrovsku kolaz presne po vzore Irska, kde sa tym zmenia aj ludia, vztahy, vykanie (btw, ked povies v UK "You" tak to moze byt "Ty" ale aj "Vy" ) a vsetko ostatne, stylom lusknutia prstov.


----------



## Strummer

Uz som to tu pisal, ale napisem to znova: pracoval som v nemeckej firme, kde bolo standardom vykanie. A dokonca, boze chran! sme mali na vizitkach pre menami napisane aj tituly, aky nekonecny prejav ponizovania a nadradenosti!!! :lol: A ludia tam na poradach casto na seba kricali a hadali sa do krvi. A potom som pracoval v americkej firme, kde sa iba tykalo, nikto nemal vlastnu kancelariu a vsetci boli "positive" a nikto sa nehadal a vsetci sa usmievali.

Ta nemecka firma je aj dnes jednou z najvacsich a najuspesnesich na svete a totalne valcuje vsetku konkurenciu. Ta americka sa takmer uplne outsourcovala do Azie a dnes je uz uplne zbytocna, postupne rusi pobocky a obmedzuje cinnost a predpokladam ze o par rokov zanikne. Tak len tolko som chcel k tomu tykaniu a jeho vplyvu na uspesnost podnikania


----------



## zaq-




----------



## zaq-

e.


----------



## Name user 1

kaxno said:


> Nepomenoval si to co som sa pytal. Ze ked MY povieme ze v UK neexistuje Tebou popisovana rovnostarska spolocnost, ale je tam vrstva velmi silnych podnikatelsko - zaujmovych skupin prepojenych na politiku, tak povies ze to je blbost a ze si vymyslame a nikdy sme tam neboli a ked to skonstatuje Britske periodikum, tak to odignorujes, okomentujes univerzalnymi nic nehovoriacimi formulkami a nedas k tomu ziadne stanovisko. .


je to velmi presne pomenovane


----------



## kaxno

Name user 1 said:


> je to velmi presne pomenovane


Co? Teraz nejako stracam nit ...


----------



## potkanX

zaq- said:


> *ten projekt nie je mozny bez velmi markantnej pomoci vlady.
> Sam ho proste uskutocnit nedokazem - je to nerealne a nemozne.
> Ten projekt nie je o postaveni jedneho/stoviek domov.
> Ale ten projekt je o postaveni desiatok tisicov domov, pomocou sektora malych a strednych podnikatelov a najma o rapidnom dvihnuti celkovej zivotnej urovne Slovenska, pomocou house price inflation.*


ten projekt nepotrebuje ako startovaciu injekciu pomoc vlady, ale pomoc samospravy. nemozes postavit desiatky tisicov domov, kym nepostavis desiatky/stovky domov. ty potrebujes mat v rukach realizovany pilotny projekt v zodpovedajucom meritku, co by boli desiatky domov v nejakom okresnom/krajskom meste/mestach. potom sa s tebou bude chcet bavit kazdy, nielen ti nasi nadludia v zvolenych funkciach.


----------



## [SK]peter

*Strelcov v Londýne sledujú slovenskí kameramani, sú svetovou špičkou*

_V Pekingu výborne hodnotili slovenský televízny štáb za prenosy z pozemného hokeja. Prednosť pred inými krajinami dostali aj v Londýne, kde majú na starosti všetky prenosy zo streľby._

http://sport.sme.sk/c/6478665/strel...slovenski-kameramani-su-svetovou-spickou.html


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Ja sa vsak na Slovensko *nevratim* dovtedy, pokial neuvidim, ze je realna sanca na jeho zcivilizovanie sa a priblizenie sa tym zapadoeuropskym hodnotam.


bože ved tie západne hodonoty sú aké? Mat co najviac penazi a nic nerobit  Chod do takej latineskej ameriky a takých skromných, pohostinných a hlavne milích ludi ako tam na západe nenájdeš. Čím viac bohatá krajina tým horší ludia lebo peniaze kazia charakter TAK TO BOLO JE A BUDE!!!!!. Z anglickej a nemeckej spločnosti mi je tak zle že aj keby si mi tam dal 100tisc mesačne tak radšej budem niekde na vychode za 300e lebo na východe mas prijemnejších ludíí a nie je to tam všekto o peniazoch ako na zapade kde všetko je ako práčka na tvoju penaženku. 
To len ty si odišiel do lepšej krajiny aby si sa mal lepsie lebo sa nevies uskromnit a isiel si tam kde je to lahšie proste taky zbabelec. Ja ani nechcem aby sme boli bohata krajina sme tak v strede ani bohata ani chudobna a to je to najlepsie co moze byt ...
A ani si neuvedomujeme ako sa tu dobre máme to len media tu píšu sračky a potom ludia jak ovce len plaču a nariekaju namiesto toho aby si važili že maju zdravie čo jest, pit a že maju take pohodlie ako ich rodiacia nemali a trištvrte ludi na zemi doteraz nemá. Ved za 10 rokov sa to tu brutalne vo všetkom zmenilo


----------



## Bunk Moreland

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> A ani si neuvedomujeme ako sa tu dobre máme to len media tu píšu sračky a potom ludia jak ovce len plaču a nariekaju namiesto toho aby si važili že maju zdravie čo jest, pit a že maju take pohodlie ako ich rodiacia nemali a trištvrte ludi na zemi doteraz nemá. Ved za 10 rokov sa to tu brutalne vo všetkom zmenilo


Amen
Kolektívnu negativitu považujem za jednu z najhorších vecí na spoločnosti.


----------



## Sukino

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Z anglickej a nemeckej spločnosti mi je tak zle že aj keby si mi tam dal 100tisc mesačne tak radšej budem niekde na vychode za 300e lebo na východe mas prijemnejších ludíí a nie je to tam všekto o peniazoch ako na zapade kde všetko je ako práčka na tvoju penaženku.


:nuts:


----------



## aquila

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Z anglickej a nemeckej spločnosti mi je tak zle že aj keby si mi tam dal 100tisc mesačne tak radšej budem niekde na vychode za 300e lebo na východe mas prijemnejších ludíí a nie je to tam všekto o peniazoch ako na zapade kde všetko je ako práčka na tvoju penaženku.


to sme sa dozvedeli od cloveka, ktory verejne obhajoval zlodejstva a kradeze nasich mafianov, STBakov, J&Takov, sirokohe a podobne. vsak, ze nevadi, ze okradaju stat, kradnu pozemky, podvadzaju, hlavne ze su slovaci ..  je to normal nie, ze mame posraty stadion za 300 mio euro a rozpadnute cesty, vsak rozrkadli to "nasi" 

vies co si smiesny


----------



## [SK]peter

*Slovenská ekonomika dobieha vyspelú Európu, očakáva sa ďalší rast*

Hrubý domáci produkt na obyvateľa v parite kúpnej sily vlani vzrástol na 74,7 % 
priemeru Európskej únie zo 73,3 % v roku 2010. 

Z krajín V4 mala vlani vyššiu úroveň v porovnaní s priemerom únie len Česká 
republika, a to 79,7 %. Výkonnosť maďarskej ekonomiky sa nachádzala na 65,1 %, 
poľské hospodárstvo sa dostalo na 64,5 % priemeru EÚ. 

Čítajte viac: http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1003534/s...eha-vyspelu-europu-ocakava-sa-dalsi-rast.html


----------



## [SK]peter

*NBS: Ceny domov a bytov sú už pod úrovňou roka 2007*

_Priemerné ceny domov a bytov sa mierne znižujú už dlhšie a aktuálne sú tak podľa centrálnej banky tesne pod úrovňou priemerných cien v roku 2007._

Poteší. Cena je rovnaká a naše mzdy vzrástli o 30% z tých 5 rokov.


----------



## Sukino

[SK]peter said:


> *NBS: Ceny domov a bytov sú už pod úrovňou roka 2007*
> 
> _Priemerné ceny domov a bytov sa mierne znižujú už dlhšie a aktuálne sú tak podľa centrálnej banky tesne pod úrovňou priemerných cien v roku 2007._
> 
> Poteší. Cena je rovnaká a naše mzdy vzrástli o 30% z tých 5 rokov.


Taketo priemerne ukazovatele su dost matuce kvoli obrovskym regionalnym rozdielom.


----------



## zaq-

e]


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Z toho, co vidim.
> Dochadza k zmene hodnot a postoja v spolocnosti.
> Ked ta zmena dosiahne v nej urcite %, dojde k restartu.
> 
> Teraz zalezi na Ficovi, na akej pozicii chce byt pri tom restarte. :cheers:


Nebude to aj výmenou generácií?
Stále častejšie vidím v nejakých funkciách mojich známich (bývalých spolužiakov...), ktorí striedajú 60 ročných ujov.


----------



## zaq-

s.


----------



## zaq-

B]


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Ten projekt ma predovsetkym naliat do slovenskej ekonomiky 500 - 1 000 miliard euro.
> Bez pomoci vlady to naozaj nejde, ver mi, prosim ta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaxno, Slovensko ma jedny z najnizsich prijmov statneho rozpoctu z krajin EU
> *Poznas ty, alebo ktokolvek iny, akykolvek realny sposob, ako zdvihnut niekolkonasobne momentalnu nizku penaznu zasobu na SLovensku?*
> 
> Pretoze Kaxno, aj to zvysenie miezd, co som opisal, nie je mozne bez rapidneho zdvihnutia penaznej zasoby na Slovensku.
> 
> Pretoze toto je problem Slovenska - katastrofalny nedostatok penazi v obehu.
> 23 rokov kazda vlada len zakazdym upravuje a nanovo prerozdeluje tu ubohu ciastku a 23 rokov sa ju nikomu nepodarilo podstatne zvysit.
> 
> Ten projekt to dokaze.
> 
> Preto sa ta este raz opytam:
> 
> *Si stale tak vehementne proti tomu projektu, ktory ako jediny dokaze zdvihnut Slovensko na uroven priemeru EU, len preto, pretoze nejde v sulade s tvojimi ekonomickymi nazormi?*


Ten tvoj projekt je absolutna hlupost ... takze je sanca, ze Smeru sa bude pacit. Ale oni tu tvoju bublinu zaplatit nemozu, lebo by nebolo z coho kradnut a lacnemu kreditu z medzinarodnych trhov je minimalne na par rokov koniec.
Aha a tvoje grafomanicke zachvaty/odpovede na toto ma nezaujimaju.


----------



## Name user 1

Sukino said:


> Ten tvoj projekt je absolutna hlupost ... takze je sanca, ze Smeru sa bude pacit. Ale oni tu tvoju bublinu zaplatit nemozu, lebo by nebolo z coho kradnut a lacnemu kreditu z medzinarodnych trhov je minimalne na par rokov koniec.
> Aha a tvoje grafomanicke zachvaty/odpovede na toto ma nezaujimaju.


toto si nemal urobit... zaq sa teraz nasrsti


----------



## zaq-

e.


----------



## potkanX

zaq- said:


> Ten projekt ma predovsetkym naliat do slovenskej ekonomiky 500 - 1 000 miliard euro.
> Bez pomoci vlady to naozaj nejde, ver mi, prosim ta.


ty naozaj nechapes, ze na to, aby si ludi presvedcil, musis mat v rukach viacej jako 2.423 prispevkov na tomto fore? kebys ukazal, ze v malom nejake elementy tvojho planu funguju, tazko by to mohli ignorovat. teda, vlastne, sme na slovensku...


----------



## zaq-

m.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Inu zbran bohuzial v rukach nemam, takze robim co len mozem.


To samozrejme nie je pravda. Sám si sa priznal, že domy na Slovensku stavať nechceš kvôli spoločnosti. Takže ty sám si sa rozhodol nič nezmeniť a radšej tráviť kvantá času na fóre s hŕstkou prispievateľov.


----------



## zaq-

o?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Koro, co mi da zaruku, ze ked sa vratim na Slovensko a postavim zopar tych domov, potom stat kompletne zavedie ten projekt so vsetkymi detailami, najma ked sa dnes odmietaju so mnou este aj bavit?
> 
> To si naozaj myslite, ze je taky fyzicky problem postavit zopar domov za 40K euro?


Ak očakávaš, že od niekoho dostaneš záruku na realizovanie, tak to môžeš rovno zabaliť... Záruku z opačnej strany ti môžem dať kľudne aj ja, kým za sebou nemáš pilotný projekt a reálne stojace domy, tak sa s tebou nebude nikto relevantný (investor, starosta...) baviť.


----------



## zaq-

v?


----------



## zaq-

u?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Lepší vrabec v hrsti ako holub na streche. Milan, správaš sa ako ja, keď som mal 5 rokov a rozplakal som sa v obchode, lebo som nechcel malý model autíčka ale chcel som domiešavač, takže som nedostal nič.

Až *reálnou* výstavbou tých primitívnych domov, ukážeš, že niečo vieš a nie sú to len kecy. Potom sa môžeš dostať do pozície v ktorej sa bude brať na tvoj názor ohľad. Či? Čo očakávaš, že sa stane? Že ti tu na fóre Fico napíše súkromnú správu: "Milan, sadni na lietadlo sme pripravený urobiť všetko čo nám nadiktuješ"?

Veci sa dajú meniť pomaly, minule som presvedčil mamu aby odišla z Dôvery a už len to, má na Slovensko väčší reálny vplyv ako tvoje veľkolepé revolucionárske sny, keď nerobiš skoro nič preto aby boli reálne.


----------



## zaq-

h:


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> *Si stale tak vehementne proti tomu projektu, ktory ako jediny dokaze zdvihnut Slovensko na uroven priemeru EU, len preto, pretoze nejde v sulade s tvojimi ekonomickymi nazormi?*


Ano Milan, stale som tak vehementne proti tomu projektu lebo ho pokladam za zvrateny (postaveny na mne cudzej logike). Sam si si odpovedal v tvojom poslednom poste:



> Bol to iba pracovny a jednoduchy nazov ovela vacsej veci - tej, ktora ekonomicky tahala USA a cely vyspely svet poslednych 20 rokov.


Po raste prichadza pad. Toto vidime na priklade Irska. S USA sa porovnavat nemozme, kedze su stale najvacsia svetova velmoc, ale dost im to podminovalo situaciu a ukazuje sa, ze ich uz az take svetle zajtrajsky necakaju (skrz situaciu v USA). Naviac, na tomto celkom nezarobili ludia, ale hlavne financne korporacie, kedze napriek tomu co robili (nakupovali jak zmyslov zbavene toxicke aktiva), tak boli vybailoutovane statom (a stat su obcania, ich dane, resp. nekryte dolare na ktorych krytie musi US zvysovat dopyt po rope a kde-tam oslobodit nejaku krajinu). 



> Kriste na nebi - ved *dnesna celosvetova najvacsia kriza v dejinach ludstva* je iba vysledkom toho, ze niektore krajiny ten projekt nezvladli a vo svojej nenazaranosti ho nedokazali zregulovat!


Ked sa to nepodarilo na zapade, kde vidis co i len teoreticku sancu ze sa to podari u nas ? Nevidis ze SVK nie je schopne ani len kopirovat dobre riesenia zo zahranicia ? A toto dokonca nie je ani dobre riesenie. 



> Preco to nevidite?


 My Milan vidime realne exemplarne priklady totalneho fiaska toho tvojho "projektu" v mnozstve krajin na svete (Irsko, USA, Spanielsko ...), ktore su obrovskeho rozsahu a budu stat dost vela peniazkov aj nas. 



> Preco ma tu stale otravujete o postavenie nejakeho konkretneho primitivneho domu?


Lebo zacinat sa musi vzdy v malom. Aj Microsoft zacinal svojho casu z garaze. Milan nemas patent na rozum, a nemas za sebou ziadne vysledky v podobe toho, ze dokazes postavit dom za 40 000 €, ale zaroven to bude dom ktory:
- budu ludia chciet
- budu firmy chciet stavat (lebo na nom budu mat dostatocnu marzu) - aby napr. terajsi zamestnani zacali radsej podnikat a venovat sa vystavbe takychto domov. 
- vydrzi dlhsie ako je doma splacania hypoteky

Na druhej strane chces od statu miliardovu podporu, pozemky, vstupy na inzinierske siete, upravy legislativy a neviem co ste ... S tym ze ty sam, do toho nedavas nic, ziadne meno, ziadne peniaze, akurat povest, ale tu v podstate tiez ziadnu nemas (z pohladu nejakeho uspesneho podnikatela). Nemyslis ze to je trosku nepomer vstupov a ocakavani ? Ano, claimujes tu svoje know-how, ale to je tiez otazne. 

Tebe nejde o nic ine, len naliat do ekonomiky NOMINALNE peniaze a tym si myslis ze zdvihnes REALNE mzdy. Nehovoriac o tom Milan, ze uz fakt neviem aky iny argument potrebujes vidiet, okrem ziveho prikladu toho k comu taka situacia vedie. My nie sme USA, ze sa nam podari eventualne toxicke aktiva vyviezt, ludia sa apriori nespravaju racionalne, takze sanca vzniku znicujucej (v SVK podmienkach) bubliny je enormna.

Naviac, uz som ti to povedal viac krat, moj nazor na fungovanie dnesnej spolocnosti je taky, ze je chora, totalne nad-spotrebne zalozena a spejuca pomaly ale isto k zaniku. To ze v nej zijem, pracujem sa odvija od toho, ze mam nejake vazby na tuto krajinu, ludi, rodinu a pod. Takze to doslova "tolerujem". A Tvojmu projektu proste neverim. 

Ale aby som to zase len nehanil. Ak by si do toho siel, kludne aj v malom, pozitivne efekty by to malo tie, ze by to zrealnilo ceny nehnutelnosti, realne dalo ludom viac disponibilnych penazi na ine statky (nemuseli by splacat take obrovske hypo, mohli by viac spotrebovat), zlepsilo ich socialny status (vlastne byvanie) a mozno aj zacalo tlacit na ceny ostatnych tovarov => ked mohlo tak zlacniet byvanie, preco by nemohlo zlacniet aj vsetko ostatne ?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Koro, vidis, to je presne ten problem.
> EGO a chapanie tohto sveta len na zaklade svojho EGA.
> 
> Ked ty este aj predstavenie toho projektu beries ako diktovanie od niekoho, kto vam bude hovorit, co a ako mate robit.
> 
> Takto sme znova v bode c.1 - mentalita a postoj.
> Kazdy normalny, dusevne zdravy clovek, by bol nesmierne vdacny a stastny, ked sa objavi niekto, kto pride s novymi informaciami, ktore mozu zlepsit jeho zivot.
> 
> Slovaci to beru ako diktovanie a smrtelnu urazku. hno: :bash:




Hej hej, lebo v Írsku vláda funguje tak, že sa vyberie diskusne najaktívnejší obkladač a potom sa už len prepisujú jeho príspevky do zákonov.

edit:


> Koro, co mi da zaruku, ze ked sa vratim na Slovensko a postavim zopar tych domov, potom stat *kompletne zavedie ten projekt so vsetkymi detailami*


Ty sa naozaj správaš tak, že nám to diktuješ ešte aj zo všetkými detailami  Nemáš za sebou žiadne výsledky, takže naozaj neviem čo očakávaš.

A ako povedal Kaxno, tiež nesúhlasím s tvojím projektom ale Slovenskému mafiánskemu realitnému trhu by prospel čerstvý vietor a aj to by bol významný posun v kvalite života. Lenže to sa ti máli, ty chceš buď revolúciu so všetkým detailami alebo nič.


----------



## zaq-

e]


----------



## Krisieka

Niekoľko príspevkov do zadu písaliste preco platy v Polsku nedobehaju západu .... 

Bohužiaľ, v Poľsku nemáme, a ešte dlho nebude mať západnych platov. Ale preto do našich krajín prichadzaju spoločnosti i otvieraju nove zavody. 

Ale možno tragédi nema. 

Príčina v našich nízkych miezd je tiež zlá hodnota ZL do Euro čo znižuje celkový obraz. Ale aj tak mamy vyššiu mzdu ako na Slovensku alebo Maďarsku. Bolo by Polsko na tym lepšie, ale ta hodnota do euro..., aj mozne je to ze platy byliby u nas vyse ako v Českej Republike!
Priemerný plat u nas sa pohybuje okolo 3700zl a minimálny je na urovni 1500zl. Všetky uvedené sumy sú hruba mzda. To je mapa platov podla okresov u nas sa to vola wojewodztwa.


----------



## Krisieka

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3051/capturefqe.jpg


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ten projekt ma predovsetkym naliat do slovenskej ekonomiky 500 - 1 000 miliard euro.
> Bez pomoci vlady to naozaj nejde, ver mi, prosim ta.
> [/I][/B]


Rozpočet Slovenska (príjmy) je 14 miliard €.

Aha a ty chceš naliať 500 - 1 000 dalších miliard €. Ved rozpočet USA (príjmy) je 260 miliard $.

vieš o čom vlastne hovoríš? :cheers::cheers::bash::bash::nuts::nuts:



zaq- said:


> Pretoze Kaxno, aj to zvysenie miezd, co som opisal, nie je mozne bez rapidneho zdvihnutia penaznej zasoby na Slovensku.
> 
> Pretoze toto je problem Slovenska - katastrofalny nedostatok penazi v obehu.
> 23 rokov kazda vlada len zakazdym upravuje a nanovo prerozdeluje tu ubohu ciastku a 23 rokov sa ju nikomu nepodarilo podstatne zvysit.
> 
> Ten projekt to dokaze.


zvýšenie peňažnej zásoby zdvihne infláciu. nulovy efekt.



zaq- said:


> Koro, co mi da zaruku, ze ked sa vratim na Slovensko a postavim zopar tych domov, potom stat kompletne zavedie ten projekt so vsetkymi detailami, najma ked sa dnes odmietaju so mnou este aj bavit?
> 
> To si naozaj myslite, ze je taky fyzicky problem postavit zopar domov za 40K euro?


tie domy sa rozpredajú ako teplé rožky, to mi ver.  budeš boh a mať vačšiu popularitu než fico 



zaq- said:


> Ten projekt je to, co Clinton nazval ,,House for everyone''.
> Tym vsak Clinton nemyslel doslova to, ze chce kazdemu v USA postavit dom.
> Bol to iba pracovny a jednoduchy nazov ovela vacsej veci - tej, ktora ekonomicky tahala USA a cely vyspely svet poslednych 20 rokov.


to je presne to čo dostalo ameriku a svet do súčasnej recesie 



Koro said:


> Veci sa dajú meniť pomaly, minule som presvedčil mamu aby odišla z Dôvery a už len to, má na Slovensko väčší reálny vplyv ako tvoje veľkolepé revolucionárske sny, keď nerobiš skoro nič preto aby boli reálne.


a do ktorej prešla? z blata do kaluže?


----------



## Prievan

A dalsi extrem z tvojej strany je tu ukazovat zopar jedincov ktroy dostali zaplatene halvne za skevele zvladnuty marketing. Pricom by som ja mohol rovnakym sposom okamzite reagovat na AMericku NBA, Baseball, Anlglicky Futbal, kde idu podstatne vbacsje peniaze. Alebo to uz nie je konzum?


----------



## Prievan

zaq- said:


> Toto si napisal medzitym, ako ja pisal ten vyssieuvedeny post:
> 
> Tuto povodnu odpoved som radsej zmazal.
> 
> Nema to vyznam, Prievan.
> Kazdy sme, aky sme, kazdy z nas rozmysla inym sposobom a kazdy z nas vidi svet inac.
> 
> Ak tu idem pokracovat v tejto konverzacii, zosaliem.
> Preto ti radsej davam za pravdu a koncim s nou.
> 
> Vidis svet, na zaklade toho, co vies.
> To co vies, nie je ani desatina zlomku toho, aky tento svet skutocne je.
> Ked ziskas dalsie informacie, priamo ty sam a na vlastnej kozi, az vtedy zmenis nazor.
> 
> Ja ti ho zmenit nedokazem, kedze si na urovni poznania, na akej si.
> Ked spravis vo svojom vyvoji dalsi krok dopredu, v tomto kroku sa dostanes uz na tu uroven, ze si prestanes mysliet, ze mas pravdu a zacnes ostatnych ludi pocuvat a prisposobovat svoje myslenie novym informaciam ziskavanym od nich.
> 
> Zatial zijes v obmdzenom svete, kde si myslis, ze mas neochvejnu pravdu.
> V tomto momente je nasa konverzacia zbytocna.


 Absolutne ma nepoznas, ale aj tak ma ides sudit. Sranda je, ze to iste co si napisal o mne by sa dalo napisat aj o tebe, stym, ze nas vobec nepocuvas, a myslis si ze vies viac ako my!

Ale dajme tomu, ze neviem nic, ale stale si tusim neodpovedal na otazku preco aj niektore zapadne media pisu to iste co tu pise Strummer, Kaxno a dalsi. Ked aj zapad hovori, ze to co robia nie je spravne, preco potom ten postum ktory oni sami krytizuju ty tak obhajujes?


----------



## zaq-

E]


----------



## Prievan

> Komplexy menejcennosti, ked znova nevidis, ze prave ja sa tu ponizujem a zosmiesnujem, aby som tym vasim poniektorim zakomplexovanym dusickam co najmenej ublizil


 moj otec mi povedal raz pred nikym sa neponizuj nad nikoho sa nepovysuj snazim sa tym riadit  Cize miesta kde sa ponizujes automaticky preskakujem.

Co sa tyka tej sebareflexie zapadu. Z mojej osobnej skusenosti to zalezi od cloveka k cloveku. Ked som napisal na jedno forum, ze USA su teroristi lebo viedli naviac vojen od druhej svetovej vonjny maju list ludi ktorych je treba zabit bez sudu a spotrebovavaju najvacsie mnozstvo ropy ktoru povacsine ukradli z okupovanych krajin tak niektory uznali, ze nieco na tom bude ale oni na to nemaju dosah a dalsi ma oznacili za hatera, komunistu, islamskeho terroristu. Dokazov o tom ze to tak je na internete kopec.

Otazka jedna od teba nezodpovedana, ak si dobre pamatam bol to guardian ktory obvinil zapadny sposob zivota za zly nebola to reakcia na kritiku, preco ked to oni sami kritizuju tak ty to obhajujes, alebo mas pocit, ze vies viac?


Edit:/ asi by bolo lepsie preniest tuto diskusiu do offtopicu


----------



## zaq-

h:


----------



## Prievan

Tak tu je problem ja sa citim ako pozemstan a staram sa o celu planetu  pokial je to mozne  A momentalne proste najviac svinstva na tejto planete (mame ju len jednu) robi USA (ja za to nemozem  ) a to mam ako zostat mlcat a nevsimat si? Preco vsak oni znesiu kritiku a poucia sa znej  (hadam dakedy).

2. O slovensku si nerobim ziadne iluzie a viem o problemoch o ktorych sa mozno tebe ani nezdalo, ale vsetky tu a hlavne tebov spominane stale dookola vypisovat mi pride zbytocne lebo ich tu kazdy pozna a je si ich vedomy. (nevsimol som si, ze by s tebov niekto nesuhlasil v popisanych problemoch hlavne co sa tyka oligarchie. Tvoj problem je, ze zovseobecnujes a s tym tu uz maju problem).

3. Problem mam aj s tvojim riesenim danych problem takzvanym zapadnym myslenim (podnikanim), tam sa proste uz nezhodneme.

A ak by sme sa mali dopracovavat k nejakemu rieseniu malo by vyzerat nejak takto
http://www.thevenusproject.com/

A preto som tu aj predstavil projekt ktory vznikol na slovensku www.odkomunity.sk ktory v sebe zahrna jednu podstatnu cast RBE, ktoru si samozrejme svojsky okomentoval.

Edit:/ neodpovedal si mi inak na tu otazku ohladne toho guardian-u


----------



## zaq-

s:


----------



## Prievan

Nie otazka znela. Preco ked ho sami kritizuju ty ho obhajujes. Ale vlastne tym, ze nemozes to brat tak ako to je napisane sa dost vysvetlilo.


----------



## zaq-

s.


----------



## Prievan

^^
to si zasluzi odpoved  ale az zajtra


----------



## Sukino

Prievan said:


> nevsimnes si ESET Sygic, websupport, Microstep a kopec dalsich.


Aj to su 'konzumne' spolocnosti, ktore sa snazia zisk tvorit najma v bohatych (tj. podla teba konzumnych) statoch.


----------



## Prievan

^^
 treba citat cele. To bola narazka na to ze aj na slovensku existuju slusne firmy, ktore nezarobili len machinaciami a podvodmi. V konzumnej spolocnost ani nemozes mat inu firmu hadam . A este ja som nikdy netvrdil, ze len bohate krajny maju konzumnu spolocnost.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Stale vsak si myslim, ze tento celosvetovy system potrebuje zmenu.


Noo, to mas pravdu. Konecne raz s Tebou bez vyhrad suhlasim. Problem sak je, ze si hned o par riadkov nizsie protirecis. Lebo sa neustale snazis aplikovat nieco, o com sa uz teraz vie ze je zle na Slovensku. To mas ako ked ides na SVK liecit nejaku chorobu liekom, o ktorom uz teraz vies ze ta o 10 rokov zabije. Pricom na tu prvu chorobu umriet nemusis  



> Ako som to uz tu napisal - ja, clovek, musim pracovat tak, ze je to uz na hranici fyzickych moznosti a za tu pracu si nemozem dovolit ani tie zakladne ludske potreby?


Toto je Milan Tvoj osobny problem a evidentne vysledok zapadnej konzumnej spolocnosti. Mozno ze si bol v case boomu king, teraz to je uz horsie, tak sa musis viac obracat. Mozno sa len zameriavas na zly segment (luxusne mramorove kupelky), ktore proste v case krizy neficia ... Ale zase, ratam ze Tvoje zakazky su skor dlhsie a za vacsi obnos penazi. Ked nam firma pred 10 rokmi vzala len za pracu na nasej kupelke 90 000 SKK, pricom im cca trvala tyzden a robili na nej 3ja ludia, tak som kukal, ale zase je to podciarknute kvalitou. A myslim, ze uz len z tej sumy by ti ludia mali pokryte svoje zakladne zivotne potreby uplne v pohode  (podotykam ze material bol zvlast, vsetko vratane kachliciek, sanity, lepidiel, sparovacej hmoty ...). Mozno pouzili max tie polystyrenove terciky na dorovnavanie spar .... 



> JA chapem, ze je kriza, chapem, ze sme si zili pred nou nad pomery, ale predsa clovek nemoze byt, podla mna, otrok natlaceneho papiera, ktory nema ziadnu hodnotu.


A to sa presne z ludi snazis spravit. House price inflation, hypoteky, mozno ludia nebudu otrokmi papiera, ale nul a jednotiek na bankovych uctoch (so zapornym znamienkom), ktore v konecnom dosledku maju uplne rovnaku "hodnotu"  



> Tento moj nazor mi vsak nebude branit v tom, aby som siel zajtra do prace a pracoval zas.


Za toto ti patri moje uznanie ... vztah k praci je sympaticky. Btw, Milan, kedy si bol na nejakej dovolenke ? 



> Alebo aby som nebojoval za to, aby sa tento sucastny system zaviedol na Slovensku, kedze dokaze zabezpecit ovela vyssiu zivotnu uroven a zaroven ovela vyssiu uroven spolocnosti, ako ten hnoj, ktory je na Slovensku dnes.


Vidis Milan a tu sa nezhodneme. Podla mna treba reformovat myslenie ludi, viac ich viest k podnikaniu, prestavit vzdelavanie, popracovat na vymozitelnosti prava, zostrit regulaciu tam kde ju treba, povlit tam kde ju netreba, zastavit plytvanie zo statnych zdrojov (je o to vacsia motivacia oj...t na daniach, ked ludia vidia co stat s tymi danami (ne)robi ...). A na to nepotrebujes stavat domy. Akurat proste zacat zit tak, ze sa clovek nesnazi pri vsetkom a za kazdych okolnosti toho druheho oj...t. Treba u ludi nanovo vstepit zasady slusneho spravania, cti, ucty a vzajomneho respektu + respektu k okoliu a verejnemu vlastnictvu.


----------



## zaq-

y?


----------



## zaq-

m.


----------



## Strummer

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## zaq-

o.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ak ti teda spravne rozmumiem, Slovensko nema zavadzat sucastny zapadoeuropsky system, ale radsej zostat v sucastnom hnoji a ekonomickych problemoch a ma si v tejto situacii pockat na uplne novy system?
> Pripadne ho ma same vymysielt a zaviest?
> 
> A Kaxno, skus uz konecne polozit nejaku stopku aj do tvojej hlavy a prestan brat, preboha a prosim ta, vsetko odslova doslova.


To mam vsade pisat uvodzovky ? Milan, vacsina z nas chce na SVK zmenu, nepaci sa nam ako to tu (ne)funguje, mame toho plne zuby. Akurat sa mi proste nepaci tato tvoja "liecba" a nie som v tom sam. Neviem aky system by platil pre Slovensko, mozno by stacilo, keby niekto postrielal Jebka a Trtka, alebo posadil takeho Sirokeho do basy ... neviem. Ludia musia vidiet pozitivny vzor (nieco ako bol Harvey Dent pred tym ako sa z neho stal two-face v Batmanovi - viem, trosku sprosty priklad, ale nedalo mi)  



> Na Zapade nic a nikto neumiera, naopak, Zapad sa z tejto krizy zacina dostavat.


Ja mam skor pocit, ze zapad je na steroidoch a roznych podpornych latkach, ktore budu mat kratko/strednodoby ucinok. Presolenu polievku nespravis lepsou tak, ze do nej das dalsiu sol. 



> Kaxno, bez urazky, jedna mala rada - prestan sa srat do toho, o com nevies absolutne nic - moje podnikanie - a zacni sa starat sam o seba.
> Inac sa ti moze stat, ze vyzeras ako idiot. ...


V pohode, ja sa neurazam, kym je tam len to "ako" tak je to v pohode  Ja fakt Milan netusim ako podnikas, co robis, kedy to robis, za kolko to robis, su to len moje dohady a mile rad sa necham poucit, ako funguje tvoje podnikanie. 
Na ten tvoj dalsi post o tom ako "neviem" ako sa podnika na zapade si Ti dovolim oponovat, skusenosti so zapadnymi podnikatelmi mam uz dost (a musim povedat ze zvacsa pozitivnych) a ti ludia sa proste obracaju. Ale asi to je v segmentoch, kde maju pokryte zakladne zivotne potreby (ta reakcia bola jemnym sarkazmom na to ako si sa postazoval, za co sa ospravedlnujem).



> Ty si skutocne iny ako som ja.


To je mozne. Ludia su vo vseobecnosti rozdielni, kazdy ma ine geneticke predispozicie a hodi sa na inu vec. Potieranie rozdielov je skodlive. 



> Chces po mne, aby som ti tisicy krat napisal, ze to, co ja chcem, je to, aby ludia zarabali adekvatne peniaze, za ktore by dostali adekvatne dostupny a kvalitny tovar?
> Ze ja chcem to, aby pri dnesnych slovenskych platoch nestal 3-izbovy byt v Bratislave 200 000 euro, ale aby rodinny dom stal v priemere 80 000 euro?
> A ze chcem to, aby ked byt bude stat na Slovensku dnesnych 200 000 euro, aby bola priemerna mzda 2-3 000 euro?


Chceme to iste. Akurat ja chcem ludi naucit vnimat objektivnu hodnotu. Pretoze prave z dovodu ze ludia maju totalne znivoceny hodnotovy rebricek, su ochotni platit za veci to co platia nas dostava tam kde nas dostava. Rovnako aj to, za co sme ochoti robit tu-ktoru pracu. 



> Vdaka, co sa tyka dovolenky, zalezi na kolkodnovej?


To je jedno, proste nejaky cas, ked si uplne vypol, nezatazoval sa pracou a proste si uzival zivota...



> Podla mna ste prilis mentalne a ekonomicky odlisni, aby ste ten projekt pochopili a podporili.


Suhlasim, kazdy z nas vnima v tom projekte inak benefity a inak rizika, moze to byt vplyvom skusenosti, vedomosti, socialneho prostredia, vplyvov moze byt vela. 



> Vy ho totiz pochopit nechcete a nemate ani na tom ani ten najmensi zaujem.


Tu nesuhlasim, podla mna sme ho pochopit chceli, preto tolko otazok, akurat sme v nom proste nenasli to, co si v nom nasiel Ty. 



> Alebo chces v tom pokracovat aj tie nasledujuce roky?


Diskusia je plodna, nikdy nevies, kedy moze nastat prave ten jeden konkretny, zlomovy moment, ked si clovek precita nieco medzi riadkami, alebo zazije nieco, co zmeni jeho pohlad na vec. Cize diskusiu navrhujem ponechat, len nam prosim prestan nadavat do zatrpknutich, zaostalich a neviem este akych blbcov, len preto ze nezdielame tvoj pohlad na zivot.


----------



## zaq-

s:


----------



## zaq-

ot.


----------



## zaq-




----------



## wuane

^^
Su daleko vacsi producenti potravin v EU ako Polsko,no napriek tomu taketo skandaly s takou zeleznou pravidelnostou nevyvolavaju.Toto som ti uz pisal.
A budem ohovarat a nenavidiet ludi,co ma chcu poskodit alebo zabit,ano.


----------



## Wizzard

Zaq, ja ti len chcem povedať, že nechcem nejako škodiť Poliakom, ale nemali by vyrábať závadné a škodlivé potraviny. Nech si vyrábajú lacno, nekvalitne, ale nech to nie je škodlivé, ako v prípade soli, kuriat a pod.

Ja väčšinou stále pozerám hlavne na cenu, a nechcel by som aby tam boli toxíny, okrem toho, že v tej šunke nie je skoro žiadne mäso, ale to je moja voľba a viem o tom, keď viac za ten výrobok nedám.

Inak mám poľský nábytok v celej svojej izbe, ktorý bol lacný, je to drevotrieska, a kvalita je asi taký priemer a nevadí mi to, lebo som si zvolil, že radšej uprednostním cenu pred kvalitou. Hlavne aby sa mi nezosypal na hlavu


----------



## wuane

^^ presne tak. Ak niekto da do parkov len 30% masa,a je to tam napisane a ja si to kupim lebo je to lacne,tak OK. Ale ak niekto v snahe minimalizovat naklady pravidelne zanedbava proces vyroby tak fatalnym sposobom,ze v jedle sa najdu toxiny a jedy,to je uz fakt humus. Ta soja alebo muka v parkoch by ma pravdepodobne nemala takym sposobom ohrozit.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> To nie je ziadna blbost, Koro.
> 
> Poliaci lacne vyrobky dokazu vyrabat, Slovaci nie.
> Polske vyrobky su navyse kvalitnejsie, ako slovenske.
> Tak isto, ako ja dokazem kupelku oblozit lacnejsie a ovela kvalitnejsie, ako slovensky obkladac.
> Ked zaroven dokazem svojmu zamestnancovi zaplatit 4-nasobne vyssiu vyplatu.
> 
> Je to know-how.
> Je to zapadoeuropsky system.
> A je uplne jedno, ci je to elektronika, vyrobky z dreva, potraviny, alebo oblozenie kupelky.


Pri nedávnej kontrolnej akcii sa ukázalo, že *80%* kamiónov prevážajúcich potraviny z Poľska nespĺňalo predpisy. Ten kto úmyseľne predáva nebezpečné potraviny je ojebávačská sviňa a keby som ťa nepoznal, tak poviem že si rovnaký keďže ich obhajuješ. Ale nie si, ty si len uväznených vo svojich bludných predstavách s pekne zaškatuľkovaných dobrom a zlom. Neviem, čo iné si mám myslieť, keď za každú cenu obhajuješ podvodníkov. Prečítaj si hlavne Wuaneov príspevok, vôbec nejde o lowcostové výrobky kde sa informovaný zákazník dobrovoľne rozhodne kúpiť lacnejšiu alternatívu. Problém je práve v podovde na zákazníkovi, ktorí nemá šancu dozvedieť sa,. že daná potravina je napustená jedmi a bola prevážaná v nechladenom kamióne zasratom od stavebnej sute.


----------



## zaq-

t.


----------



## zaq-

u.


----------



## zaq-

v?


----------



## kaxno

Milan, uz tu bolo viac krat spomenute, ze je do toho, ake kvalitne potraviny su a kolko stoja vstupuje vela faktorov. 

To co nahneva, ked stoja rovnako parky z AT s obsahom masa 90% a parky z SVK s obsahom masa 50% (alebo menej). Tam sa este stale da argumentovat takmer 2 nasobnymi dotaciami polnohospodarskej produkcie a vyjednavacou poziciou Rakuskeho retazca (je to Billa). Nezabudaj Milan, ze cena prace je len mala cast celkovych nakladov pri vyrobe potravin. A nehan Slovenskych podnikatelov, nezabudaj v akych podmienkach posobia (suhlasim ze je to z casti aj ich neschopnost, ze sa nevedia spojit za spolocnu vec, vytvarat zdruzenia, ktore by potom mali lepsiu vyjednavaciu poziciu voci obchodnym retazcom). Kazdopadne to zamrzi, lebo to uplne potiera snahy o propagaciu "domacej kvality", kedze to ma od "kvalitny" na mile daleko ... Ja patrim k ludom, co na cenu pozeraju vzdy az v druhom momente, radsej budem mat dany tovar kvalitny, alebo si ho nekupim vobec a substituujem ho niecim uplne inym. 

Tu sa vsak jedna o pripad, ze niekto predava nieco co stoji standardnu cenu, ako standardny produkt a ukaze sa ze ten produkt nesplna zakladne hygienicke a zdravotne normy, tak tento dovozca/vyrobca by mal okamzite dostat "ban" (bez ohladu na to, ci je z AT, SVK, PL, GB ...).

Inak voci Polskym vyrobkom nemam predsudky, kupelnu doma mame oblozenu Polskymi kachlickami (lebo sa nam pacili vo vzorkovniku a krajinu povodu sme neriesili), rovnako mame aj sedacku Polskeho vyrobcu, lebo sme si taku bybrali. Polsko je velke, tak ako mas aj na SVK vysokokvalitne firmy, tak ich mas aj v Polsku. 

Ale fakt je ten, ze skandaly s potravinami su s Polskom dost spajane, nevravim napr. o tom, ako byvaju Polske kamiony pretazovane a zalostnom technickom stave.


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Wizzard, mne ide len o to neustale staranie sa do inych, ohovaranie, spinenie, vyhovaranie sa a vsetky tieto klasicke slovenske vlastnosti.
> 
> Preco sa kua nemozeme starat uz konecne sami o seba?
> Preco nemozeme hladat chybu zakazdym v sebe?
> Preco sa nedokazeme naucit podporovat ostatnch a hladat v nich skor to dobre, ako to zle?
> 
> Sme neschopni hajzli, to je vsetko.
> A nasu neschopnost len zakryvame tym, ze sa snazime z nej obvinit ostatnych.
> Namiesto toho, aby sme napravili veci u samych seba a tak sa uz konecne niekde pohli.
> 
> Za 20 rokov odteraz sa budu Poliaci Slovakom iba smiat.
> A ja sa budem smiat s nimi.
> 
> Pritom, nemusi to tak byt.


Nerozumiem ti. Ake staranie sa? Ked sa zisti, ze dalsie polske vyrobky su problematicke, tak mame pred tym zatvarat oci, namiesto toho, aby sme upozornili na fakt? Co pod tym hladas zase nejaky skryty umysel?

edit: ved sa to nas tyka, teba moc nie, lebo k tebe sa tie veci asi nedostanu


----------



## zaq-

u.


----------



## zaq-

a.


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Ziadny skryty umysel.
> Bud chapes, co som chcel povedat, alebo to nechapes.
> Preco sa bavime o Poliakoch a ich ..nekvalitnych'' vyrobkoch a preco sa radsej nebavime o Slovakoch a nasich nekvalitnych a predrazenych vyrobkoch?


No lebo teraz sa tu bavime o konkretnych polskych vyrobkoch. O slovenskych vyrobkoch sa vie, ze tiez nie su velmi kvalitne ani lacne, a o tom sa bavime inde.

A ked chodis do polskeho obchodu a kupujes ich veci, vobec ti nevadi, ak su zdravotne zavadne? Vysvetli, prosim  Alebo si myslis, ze mas stastie a na ziadne zavadne nenatrafis?


----------



## KLEPETO

didinko said:


> Presne kvôli takýmto pizziam by som zmenil skupiny vodičských oprávnení. Veľkosť a výkon osobného auta, by musel byť úmerný IQ jeho vodiča. Čo by znamenalo, že napr. Rezešová, Smereková, Rolincová a pod. by mohli šoférovať akurát tak detské šľapacie autíčka.


Skôr by som to ešte podmienil počtom rokov aktívneho šoférovania. Napr. nováčikovia by mohli jazdiť iba na autách s kubatúrov do 1500 cca 3 roky. Potom by sa to po každých 3 rokoch zvyšovalo o 500 cm3. Týkalo by sa to výhradne skupiny B.


----------



## zaq-

z.


----------



## kaxno

KLEPETO said:


> Skôr by som to ešte podmienil počtom rokov aktívneho šoférovania. Napr. nováčikovia by mohli jazdiť iba na autách s kubatúrov do 1500 cca 3 roky. Potom by sa to po každých 3 rokoch zvyšovalo o 500 cm3. Týkalo by sa to výhradne skupiny B.


Mozno by tam neslo ani o kubaturu, skor o tonaz. 
Predsa len, nejake Polo GTI ma motor len 1,4 TSI, ale 180 koni. Ale nejaka pipenka na tom nepojde tak "sebaisto" ako na tanku stylu X6 ...


----------



## zaq-




----------



## marish

^^
^^ jedina skoda je, ze si nenasla nejaky urasteny strom skor ako to punto. miesto tragedie z toho mohlo byt iba suche konstatovanie "o debila na zemskom povrchu menej"... :bash:


----------



## kaxno

Podstatou podnikania je Milan tvorba zisku. A mozes mi verit, ze tak je to aj na zapade 
Ked sa kukam okolo seba, na mojich kolegov, cast z nich neustale rozmysla nad nejakymi start-up mi, maju ambiciu podnikat. Preco ? Lebo "nechcu robit na niekoho, ale chcu zarabat na seba" a chcu mat urcitu flexibilitu. Citujem: "mam rodinu, mam deti, mam dobru pracu, ale chcem vymysliet nieco pre manzelku, comu sa bude moct venovat aj pocas vychovy deti, nie ze bude niekde makat den co den za 1000 € mesacne a deti budu musiet byt v skolke". 

Niekto chce zbohatnut hned, niekomu staci, ze bude mat proste viac ako by mal, keby je zamestnany. A je aj niekto, kto je aj napriek potencialu a sikovnosti radsej zamestnany, kedze nema vztah k podnikatelskemu riziku a jeho stav mu vyhovuje.


----------



## Prievan

didinko said:


> Presne kvôli takýmto pizziam by som zmenil skupiny vodičských oprávnení. Veľkosť a výkon osobného auta, by musel byť úmerný IQ jeho vodiča. Čo by znamenalo, že napr. Rezešová, Smereková, Rolincová a pod. by mohli šoférovať akurát tak detské šľapacie autíčka.


Presne s tymto suhlasim a este by som celkovo na SUV a vyssie kubatury dal ekologicku dan aspon 15000 Eur rocne


----------



## E499.3056

Prievan said:


> Presne s tymto suhlasim a este by som celkovo na SUV a vyssie kubatury dal ekologicku dan aspon 15000 Eur rocne


Toto je co za stredoveky nazor?! Mnohe nove, velke automobily, maju ovela ekologickejsie motory, ako stare fobie, ci golfy.


----------



## zaq-

a.


----------



## Prievan

E499.3056 said:


> Toto je co za stredoveky nazor?! Mnohe nove, velke automobily, maju ovela ekologickejsie motory, ako stare fobie, ci golfy.


Ak kupis rovnako staru fabiu a SUV tak jednoznacne SUV bude na tom co sa tyka emisii horsie. Samozrejme vyvoj ide dopredu a uz dnes by mohli mat automobili vlastnu emisiu nulovu ale....

http://style.hnonline.sk/auto/c1-57...to-na-vzduch-b-font-color-ff9900-video-font-b

Taketo nieco si predstavujem do mesta, este keby tomu daju Indovia lepsi dizajn  mozno by sa to aj uchitilo


----------



## KLEPETO

kaxno said:


> Mozno by tam neslo ani o kubaturu, skor o tonaz.
> Predsa len, nejake Polo GTI ma motor len 1,4 TSI, ale 180 koni. Ale nejaka pipenka na tom nepojde tak "sebaisto" ako na tanku stylu X6 ...


Myslím, že to ide ruka v ruke, kubatúra/výkon a hmotnosť. Ak by to do nich napálila tým Polom 1,4 so 180 koňmi, tak by to možno tak tragicky neskončilo len pre nich, ale aj pre ňu. A tie SUV typujem začínajú niekde za hranicou 2,5 L, lebo na 1,5 by to asi dosť skuvíňalo.


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> To nie je stredoveky nazor.
> Na Zapade mas luxusne auta a vyssie kubatury znacne vysoko zdanene.
> Nie vsak pre ekologiu - to je iba zastierka.
> Ale pre to, aby si ludia tie auta kupovali co najmenej a nepredvadzali sa s nimi.
> Preto na Zapade, ked si kupis malicke a usporne auto, je to vec rozumu a kazdy to schvaluje ako velmi rozumne rozhodnutie.
> Vo Vychodnej Europe toto zdanovanie nie je a preto auto sluzi ako spolocensky status - na predvadzanie sa.


Podľa toho kto si ho kupuje. Pokiaľ je to naozaj nejaký živnostník-majster sám, alebo má ešte dvoch, troch spolupracovníkov tak tí si naozaj nekupujú nejaké stotisícové autá. Denne sa stretávam s týmito ľuďmi a viem na čom jazdia. Buď majú nejaký starý pik-up na prepravu materiálu, alebo náradia a potom majú nejaké to priemerné rodinné auto, (škoda, kia, renault, peugeot,...), alebo majú nejaký van, ktorý využívajú aj v práci a aj na súkromné cesty. 
Pokiaľ je to nejaký predseda predstavenstva, nejakej firmy či už so slovenskou základňou, alebo zahraničnou, tak týto prevažne preferujú limuzíny (mercedes, bmw, wolksvagen, volvo,....). Zväčša majú v rodine aj druhé auto pre manželku, niečo menšie, alebo nejaké kombi. 
No a potom je tu vrstva ťažko definovateľných podnikateľov, ktorých podnikanie funguje na hrane zákonnosti a rôznych iných kšeftíkov a títo majú väčšinou slabosť pre tie SUV a tie kupujú aj svojím anorektickým polovičkám, respektíve im ich požičiavajú.


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Ale pre to, aby si ludia tie auta kupovali co najmenej a nepredvadzali sa s nimi.


:lol:
dalsia perla


----------



## zollium

^^

No veruze perla... a rekordne velka hno:


----------



## zaq-

e.


----------



## zaq-

i.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> To nie je stredoveky nazor.
> Na Zapade mas luxusne auta a vyssie kubatury znacne vysoko zdanene.
> Nie vsak pre ekologiu - to je iba zastierka.
> Ale pre to, aby si ludia tie auta kupovali co najmenej a nepredvadzali sa s nimi.
> Preto na Zapade, ked si kupis malicke a usporne auto, je to vec rozumu a kazdy to schvaluje ako velmi rozumne rozhodnutie.
> Vo Vychodnej Europe toto zdanovanie nie je a preto auto sluzi ako spolocensky status - na predvadzanie sa.


No neviem Milan, toto tusim prave v USA neplati. Tam su dokonca na "trucky" davane priamo od vyrobcov zlavy, kedze tie auta su neekologicke a maju obrovsku spotrebu. Nejaky obrovsky Nissan Titan, alebo Dodge RAM sa daju s 5,7 / 6 litrovymi motormi kupit pod 40 000 USD, co je suma za ktoru si u nas nekupis ani poriadne vybavenu KIA Sportage  Nehovoriac napr. o tom, kolko stoji v US taky Chevrolet Camaro. Cize nie je "zapad" ako zapad.


----------



## zaq-

m.


----------



## zaq-

a.


----------



## [SK]peter

Sukino said:


> :lol:
> dalsia perla


tak tak a pritom je to len klasicka fiškalna daň.


----------



## zaq-

t.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Ako som to vsak uz spominal, to je predstava vacsiny Slovenska o podnikani.
> My mame naozaj tazky deficit v tom, aby sme poznali skutocne podnikanie a skutocne trhove prostredie.
> Ani 23 rokov po pade socializmu sa nam to este nepodarilo a stale zijeme v tej komunistickej predstave podnikania. hno:


stále ma fascinuje tvoja mienka o sebe. ako keby si bol jediny mimo slovenska a pochopil fungovanie vesmíru.

a pritom odcestovane či odpracované mame viac než ty 

PS: keby si mal aspon štipku pravdy tak sa už davno vypracuješ a tutú diskusiu nikdy nevedieme. ale opak je pravdou


----------



## Wizzard

Čo sa týka tých áut, tak je to aj o bezpečnosti. Keby tá nešťastná rodina z Maďarska nemala Punto, ale napríklad bavorák, je dosť možné, že by to prežila.


----------



## zaq-

m?


----------



## Wizzard

Peňazí by mali viac. Inak už aj na Slovensku sa zvyšuje daň za registráciu áut podľa kubatúry, a to dosť výrazne pri vyšších kubatúrach.


----------



## zaq-

s:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Skus si predstavit, ako by vypadali slovenski podnikatelia a o kolko penazi by mali navyse na svoje firmy a zamestnancov, keby bolo na Slovensku podobne zdanenie aut, ako na Zapade a podnikatelia by si mohli na firmy kupovat vylucne auta s dvoma sedadlami a oplechovanym zatemnenym zadnym priestorom?


daj nejaký zdroj na zdanenie aut v írsku nech si to overím.


----------



## [SK]peter

Wizzard said:


> Čo sa týka tých áut, tak je to aj o bezpečnosti. Keby tá nešťastná rodina z Maďarska nemala Punto, ale napríklad bavorák, je dosť možné, že by to prežila.


kruté ale pravda. a nemusel by to byť bavorak len proste niečo vačšie ako tá krabička.


----------



## Strummer

S takymto dementnym pristupom by sme za chvilu museli jazdit vsetci v tankoch :bash: Na ochranu ludi sluzia dopravne predpisy, a ked ich niekto nedodrziava, nech hnije 20 rokov v base.


----------



## zaq-

a.


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Wizzard a nebol ten problem nie nahodou v Punte, ale v obycajnej ozratej pitchi, ktora arogantne soferovala auto, na ktore nemala?
> 
> Pretoze tvoju vetu mozme aplikovat opacne - Keby ta ozrata krava nemala BMW X6, ale Punto, je dost mozne, ze by to ta nestastna rodina prezila.


Ale veď samozrejme, a tým sa vôbec nevylučuje to, čo som povedal. Niektoré veci tak ľahko nezmeníš, a keď vieš o tom, že po svete behajú rôzni ľudia, tak na to môžeš myslieť a do auta investuješ viac a možno ti raz zachráni život.

edit: alebo ak to poviem inak, tak niektorí uvažujú aj tak, že si namiesto novej Fabie za 10 000 € kúpia starší Renault Laguna za 3 000 €, a okrem toho, že je to bezpečnejšie, lacnejšie, má to vyššiu spotrebu, je to menej ekologické, ale v konečnom dôsledku v prípade nehody môžeš mať menšie následky na zdraví, a menšie škody na aute.


----------



## zaq-

v?


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Wizzard, potom ale plati, co napisal Strummer - ze si budeme vsetci kupovat co najdrahsie, najvacsie a najbezpecnejsie auta, alebo dokonca tanky, len koli zopar jednotlivcom, ktori sa nevedia dat dohromady?
> 
> Co tak radsej eliminovat zopar tych jednotlivcov?


pozri môj predošlý edit


----------



## zaq-

o:


----------



## zaq-

2.


----------



## zaq-




----------



## [SK]peter

Predaje áut v Írsku. Žiadne podnikateľske ako Milan tvrdí. By som čakal len Tranzity, Pickupy.

Make / Model 2011 2010 
Ford FOCUS 4242 3912 
Volkswagen GOLF 3980 3780 
Toyota AVENSIS 3661 3587 
Renault FLUENCE 3016 1283 
Volkswagen PASSAT SALOON 2975 1767 
Ford FIESTA 2945 3729 
Nissan QASHQAI 2653 3498 
Toyota COROLLA 2592 2211 
Renault MEGANE 2530 3979 
Toyota YARIS 2311 2626 
Renault CLIO 2263 3415 
BMW 5 SERIES 2163 1347


----------



## zaq-

d.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Peter, povedz mi, ze toto robis naschval a v skutocnosti takto nerozmyslas.
> 
> Prosim ta, naozaj mi to potvrd.


pravda boli.

Inak na Slovensku je najpredavanejšia Fabia, potom Oktavia. Tie z Írskej štatistiky niesu u nas ani v prvej desiatke.


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Vdaka, pozrel som si, ale s tym nazorom nesuhlasim.
> nemozme sa vsak zhodnut v uplne vsetkom.


V poriadku, a v čom konkrétne nesúhlasíš? Predpokladám že s cenou, resp. prevádzkovými nákladmi, lebo je možné, že po čase prevádzkové náklady Laguny dosiahnu aj nadobúdaciu cenu Fabie


----------



## zaq-

e.


----------



## zaq-

m?


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Co si chcem potom jeho kupou, ak ked starsieho, dokazat?
> A co chcem dokazat svojmu okoliu?


Auto je pre normalneho clovek uzitkovy spotrebny tovar. Zase predvadzas malomestiacke uvazovanie jak z ucebnice.


----------



## zaq-

e:


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Peter, v Irsku nie je viac podnikatelov, ako zamestnancov a zaroven aj podnikatelia si kupuju na svoju osobnu prevadzku normalne auta.
> Pretoze firmene auta na sukromne ucely pouzivat nesmies.


dobre som sa zasmial  asi tak sa nesmie používať ako všade na svete 

neuveriteľna naivita čo nam tu chceš povedať. aké maš ty sukromné auto? a striktne to oddeluješ?


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Aby si ludia kupovali starsie a vacsie auta, namiesto novych a mensich.
> 
> Wizzard, ked na nove auto v danej kategorii nemam, tak nan nemam - ani prijmy, ani postavenie.
> Co si chcem potom jeho kupou, ak ked starsieho, dokazat?
> A co chcem dokazat svojmu okoliu?
> 
> Ze aj ked nan nemam, aj tak ho mam?
> Ze som viac, ako v skutocnosti som?


Môže to byť aj tak ako hovoríš, ale je to aj tak, že dosť ľudí na žiadne nové auto nemá, alebo nepotrebuje vyhodiť celý majetok na jeho kúpu, tak si kúpi staršie, a tam je cena malého a veľkého takmer rovnaká, tak si samozrejme kúpi väčšie, bezpečnejšie, a vyšším luxusom. Nové auto je vždy tá najhoršia investícia, lebo už jeho kúpou sa znižuje jeho hodnota o niekoľko desiatok percent. A hlavne najväčšia blbosť je kupovať nové auto na splátky a preplatiť ho o polovicu. Ak si kúpim staršie v hotovosti, tak platím akurát jeho prevádzku.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Aby si ludia kupovali starsie a vacsie auta, namiesto novych a mensich.
> 
> Wizzard, ked na nove auto v danej kategorii nemam, tak nan nemam - ani prijmy, ani postavenie.
> Co si chcem potom jeho kupou, ak ked starsieho, dokazat?
> A co chcem dokazat svojmu okoliu?
> 
> Ze aj ked nan nemam, aj tak ho mam?
> Ze som viac, ako v skutocnosti som?


Chce si dokázať, že za svoje peniaze dostane to najlepšie. Nebudem predsa kupovať nové, malé a slabé auto bez výbavy za 8 000, keď môžem mať 3x lacnejšiu jazdenku, čo ponúka podstatne vyššiu úroveň. 

Bazárové veci, som kupoval aj do maminho počítača, aj keď je pod stolom a nikto nevie čo je v tech plechovej búde. Nie pre to, že by som sa potreboval na niečo hrať pred zrnkami prachu ale preto, že vždy keď niečo kupujem chcem za čo najmenej peňazí dostať čo najlepšiu kvalitu.

Milan spamätaj sa, si trápny.


----------



## potkanX

ja mam pocit, ze na to, aby som sa viezol v pohrebaku, mam predsa len este cas. argumentaciu potreby vozeneho priestoru nejako neberem, pretoze v mojom aute s kufrom 400l som vzdy odviezol vsetko, co som odviezt chcel a pritom tie argumenty pocuvam od ludi, ktori maju menej nutnych veci na prepravu jako ja. ale proti kombikom inak nist nemam, len proste neni to zrejme pre mna. proste skarade patmetrove auto s tazkym predkom, lahkym zadkom a mizernou torznou tuhostou kastle nema z mojho pohladu prevazujuce pozitiva.
pohrebaky to nazyvam kvoli tomu, ze 9 z 10 podobnych aut ma zafoliovanu zadnu polku oken. ano, beriem ze je to prakticke, lenze vypada to jako pohrebak, to je neoddiskutovatelne.


----------



## Strummer

potkanX said:


> argumentaciu potreby vozeneho priestoru nejako neberem, pretoze v mojom aute s kufrom 400l som vzdy odviezol vsetko, co som odviezt chcel


to je tiez taky "milanovsky" pohlad na svet...


----------



## potkanX

hmmm, milan uz je oficialne nadavka? 
neviem co je na tom divne. mlada mi vzdy nabali pre potomstvo a pre seba obrovsku horu sprostosti, ze to clovek vlaci po schodoch jako chobotnica na dvakrat ci na trikrat, nasklada to ze to auto vedla toho pomaly neni videt, a potom to jaksi vzdycky do toho auta nejako naukladam. ono mozno to bude aj uz davnejsie vypozorovanou skutocnostou, ze architekti do umyvacky riadu vopchaju o polovicu viacej veci jako bezni smrtelnici


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Je to ten neskutocny tlak od nasich rodicov a celej spolocnosti, vyvijany od nasho detstva:
> - musis sa dobre ucit
> - musis byt lepsi, ako ostatni
> - musis mat viac
> v spojeni s tou neskutocnou a zbytocne tvrdou kritikou a vykrikovanim, ked sme niekde zlyhali, alebo nieco spravili zle. :bash:
> A to ich vykrikovanie a kritika, boli len prejavmi ich frustracie.


Toto je mozno zaujimava myslienka, ale neviem ci to je len v tom. Moji rodicia mali na mna vzdy vysoke naroky, chceli aby som bol lepsi, chceli aby som sa dobre ucil. Ja som to mal vzdy v pazi, nikdy som nesiel po znamkach, dobre mi sli predmety co ma bavili a horsie tie, ktore som neznasal, alebo som nemal nejaky vrucny vztah k vyucujucemu (bral som ich ako nutne zlo). A ked tak retrospektivne analyzujem ze co/kto/ako, tak sa nestazujem. Rodicom som vdacny, bo ma vedeli nakopnut. Naopak, mnoho ludi z okolia (kamaratov z detstva), mali rodicia v pazi, nemali o nich ziadny zaujem a tak to s nimi aj dopadlo. 

Este dodam, ze takato negativna motivacia (Ak sa nebudes ucit, nic z teba nebude, si len priemerny somar ...) nie je uplne optimalna pre slabsie povahy a moze mat dost zle efekty, ale do znacnej miery sa da vyvazit pozitivnou motivaciou. Pre niekoho je uznanie, pochvala viac ako nejaka materialna odmena.

Tu inak este narazim na milanov koment o tom, ze jednym z dovodov podnikania moze byt aj sebarealizacia. Ano, moze, ale nemusi. Pocit sebarealizovania clovek kludne dostane aj v pripade ked je zamestnany, ked sa mu napr. vydari projekt na ktorom robi, lebo to je trebars vec, ktoru pouzivaju miliony ludi na celom svete (ilustracia). A toto sa lisi od cloveka k cloveku, predsa len, nemoze kazdy len podnikat


----------



## Joseph77

^^^^ Mali by ste sa vratit k ekonomike a podnikaniu. Slovaci sa maju co ucit od druhych, hlavne sikovnejsich narodov. Musime sa na to pozriet ako na konkurenciu. V prvom rade treba zacat s respektovanim zakonov a prisnymi postihmi pre kazdeho, kto zakon porusi. Cize uplatkarstvo a protekcia musi byt prisne potrestana a pokutovana. Ked sa tieto veci stanu transparentnymi , tak stat bude fungovat spravnym sposobom. Dalsou zmenou by mala byt liberalizacia ekonomiky a podnikania, zachranovanim nezamestnanych im nepomozem, musim im pomoct s rekvalifikaciou ( tam, kde si mozu najst pracu ).Stat moze poskytnut len to, co si moze dovolit.Na Slovensku by mal kazdy zacat od seba, dolezita by mala byt reklamna kampan boja proti uplatkom a korupcii.Reklama robi divy. Prikladom pre Slovaka su nemci a rakusania, ti su najblizsie. Starsi slovak, ktory zije na Slovensku toho moc nevie o zapade, len mozno z cesty na dovolenku a nic viac.Cize je na tych mladsich a strednej generacii, ktora robila zamatovu revoluciu, aby s tym nieco urobila.Zmeny treba urobit nasledovne, zostihlenie statneho aparatu o 50%, cize zavedenie It systemov, ktore by usetrili peniaze, zefektivnit verejne sluzby, zaviest e-government.Dalsie zmeny by sa mali tykat podnikania, zaviest zmeny v podnikani, ktore chcela predchadzajuca vlada v programe singapure.Zlepsit infrastrukturu , dialnicnu siet, rychlostne cesty, zeleznice a zeleznicne stanice. Priniest ludi spat do vlakov, tym tieto sluzby musia byt rychlejsie a na nadstandardnej urovni.Prilakat zahranicne investicie know how a naucit sa ako byt efektivnejsi a lepsi ako su ti za hranicami.Prezentovat Slovensko ako turisticku destinaciu, prilakat 10 az 20 milionov turistov a zlepsit turisticke sluzby , baliky. Slovensko ma velky potencial, ale nic nie je vyuzite doteraz.S pravicovou vladou a s liberalmi by toto bolo mozne urobit do 10 rokov, ale s lavicou to bude trvat 20 rokov , ak vobec nejake zmeny urobi. Jednoducho lavica nie je kreativna a nevie implementovat narocne zmeny efektivne a rychlo.Poslednou oblastou je skolstvo a zdravotnictvo, skolstvo prebudovat od zakladu, mozno prejst na e-books, interaktivne tabule a zjednodusit vstup podnikatelov do skolstva. Poucit sa z finskeho systemu ako najlepsieho v Europe.V malej krajine sa daju zmeny urobit rychlejsie, len treba na tom zapracovat. Malo by to byt lahsie, pretoze uz ta byvala komunisticka garnitura sa vytraca, ale este stale su tu neduhy ako mafia a vypalnictvo a ten rusky styl podnikania.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## potkanX

pokial su cez caru naroky na potomka v nasej spolocnosti, potom kde za carou su naroky v japonskej, korejskej, alebo nedajboze cinskej spolocnosti.


----------



## Strummer

potkanX said:


> hmmm, milan uz je oficialne nadavka?
> neviem co je na tom divne. mlada mi vzdy nabali pre potomstvo a pre seba obrovsku horu sprostosti, ze to clovek vlaci po schodoch jako chobotnica na dvakrat ci na trikrat, nasklada to ze to auto vedla toho pomaly neni videt, a potom to jaksi vzdycky do toho auta nejako naukladam. ono mozno to bude aj uz davnejsie vypozorovanou skutocnostou, ze architekti do umyvacky riadu vopchaju o polovicu viacej veci jako bezni smrtelnici


divna je na tom ta kategoricka aplikacia vlastnych preferencii na ostatnych ludi, ktora je zakladom milanovej filozofie


----------



## potkanX

pockaj, toto je len obranna reakcia. pretoze ja som za debila, ked s tolkym potomstvom nemam patmetrovy pohrebak alebo jedenapolposchodovy miniautobus, ako zo vsetkych stran na seba pocujem. vraj to nutne potrebujem a bez toho predsa s tolkym poterom nemozes fungovat.


----------



## Strummer

potkanX said:


> pockaj, toto je len obranna reakcia. pretoze ja som za debila, ked s tolkym potomstvom nemam patmetrovy pohrebak alebo jedenapolposchodovy miniautobus, ako zo vsetkych stran na seba pocujem. vraj to nutne potrebujem a bez toho predsa s tolkym poterom nemozes fungovat.


Z cisto objektivneho pohladu sedan urcite nie je optimalny, to je predsa fakt. To, ze mas prudko limitovany rozpocet je zase druha vec. A znova, nikto nehovori o "patmetrovych pohrebakoch", ani "autobusoch".


----------



## potkanX

pozri sa, v tej kategorii co som kupoval som si mohol za tie iste peniaze kupit podobne staru, podobne vykonnu, podobne zravu patmetrovu ohavu. podla teba a aj mnohych ostatnych som to mal urobit, lebo do sedanu 4560x1710x1360 sa predsa s potomstvom nemozem vopchat. a ked ho nemam, tak je to pre prudko limitovany rozpocet. ono nebol by naozaj neprekonatelny problem dat za nejaky kram radovo viac. len naco by som to robil. mam to, co som mat chcel a som s tym spokojny.
ono praktickych ohladov je viacero, nie je iba pohlad napchatych byciklov v interieri. ja v aute dost casto jazdim sam, pripadne vo dvojici, gro mojich jazd tvoria kratke presuny po meste, cize dizel by som za rok znicil na studenej prevadzke. jazdenie v tom co mam ma bavi, soferovat autobus by ma nebavilo. jako hovorim, som spokojny s tym co mam. napriek tomu ze oci mam vo vyske beznych koncovych svetiel bielych dodavok a cernych passatov, ked sa chcem bavit tak mi to zere benzinu dve cifry a bezny smrtelnik do toho nenabali ani batozinu distingvovaneho gentlemana.


----------



## kaxno

Sak to je super. Nikto ti kombik nenuti, ked chces starsiu mazdu, maj starsiu mazdu, ked chce niekto kombik (lebo sa mu paci / je pre neho vhodnejsi) nech ho ma


----------



## Strummer

Joseph77 said:


> Malo by to byt lahsie, pretoze uz ta byvala komunisticka garnitura sa vytraca, ale este stale su tu neduhy ako mafia a vypalnictvo a ten rusky styl podnikania.


Problemom tohto naroda a krajiny nie je, ani nikdy nebola, "komunisticka garnitura" ale uplne ine veci.


----------



## Strummer

potkanX said:


> podla teba a aj mnohych ostatnych som to mal urobit


To som nepovedal. Povedal som len to, ze 90% ludi to urobi, z dovodov cisto praktickych a nie z "manie" alebo "predvadzania sa".


----------



## potkanX

nemyslim si ze ide o prvoplanove predvadzanie sa, v tom suhlasim. aspon u normalnych ludi, a tych je predsa len aj podla mna vacsina. ale o manii by sa hovorit dalo, kedze mnohokrat to co ja volam pohrebak, autobus ci imitacia lesneho mechanizmu si kupuju ludia, ktori su iba presvedceni o tom ze to potrebuju, nie ze to potrebuju skutocne. presvedceni okolim, marketingom ci cojaviemcim.


----------



## kapibara

Zalezi na tom kto ma ake vyuzitie. Ja mam kombik a jedno dieta a vzdy chodim tak narvata, ze si ani napamatam ci som niekedy videla do spatneho zrkadla. Ale je to tym, ze vzdy kazdu cestu spojim aj s pracovnou. Uprimne by sa mi zislo este vacsie auto, ale jednoducho sa hanbim.


----------



## wuane

kapibara said:


> Uprimne by sa mi zislo este vacsie auto, ale jednoducho sa hanbim.


Toto je zas negativny dopad toho,coho reprezentaciou je tato diskusia na poslednych stranach. Slovaci su ochotni riesit a dozierat sa totalnymi banalitami zo zivota inych ludi,az do takej miery,ze sa hanbia si kupit mozno nieco lepsie,vacsie,potrebnejsie,len aby ich ludia neohovorili.Takychto pripadov som zazil uz vela.Klasicke : ´´co povedia susedia?´´  Proste dva extremy.Jedni budu zit na pastekach v garzonke alebo u rodicov a popri tom splacat 10 rocne BMW 7, a druhi si zas nedovolia,lebo sa boja predsudkov :nuts:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Asi tak, a takto nejako si tu na Slovensku žijeme. Človek sa bojí byť pomaly úspešný, len aby ho niekto neohovoril a nezaškatuľkoval do skupiny nejakých pochybných ľudí. Potom sa hanbí si aj niečo na čo má dopriať v miere svojich možností.


----------



## kaxno

To je inak z casti aj odpoved na Milanovu otazku. Slovaci su enormne zavistlivy narod, uspech sa nepripusta. Zaroven su aj narod povrchny, co sa ukazuje mnoho krat na kvalite veci, ktore sa robia - zo zasady polovicate riesenia. Najhorsie je, ze sa nam postupom casu dari ucit sa od zapadu, akurat nie to dobre, ale to zle - prasivemu konzumu, serialom (ktorych jedinym zmyslom je asi product placement), sme coraz blbsi, bez zaujmu. Mladezi chyba respekt a ucta k starsim a ucta k praci. To aka je ucta k majetku druhych, nebodaj verejnemu radsej ani hovorit nebudem ...


----------



## wuane

^^ tak ,velky suhlas,podpisujem.


----------



## kapibara

Mozno vas sokujem, ale mne tiez chyba ucta a respekt k starym ludom. Tych ktorych si naozaj vazim spocitam na jednej ruke. 
Idem to zovseobecnit, aby to nebol prilis dlhy post, ale vidim to zhruba tak, ze stari ludia vo vychodnej europe su strasne naivni, cely zivot bolo o nich postarane, nikdy nemuseli riesit veci, ake riesime my teraz...maju vsetko a povazuju to za samozrejmost a aj sa podla toho chovaju. CEST VYNIMKAM.
a Stari ludia zo zapadnej europy zazili tie najkvetnatejsie roky, vo veku 55 odisli v plnej krase do dochodku, od nudy prerabaju baraky kazdy rok, cestuju kazde 3 mesiace na nejake dovolenky a svojim deckam nedaju nic. Dopraju si uplne vsetko, beru to ako samozrejmost, restauracie su plne starych ludi a tiez cakarne u lekarov, lebo s kazdou blbostou utekaju konzultovat a daju si predpisat liekov na dva recepty..CEST VYNIMKAM. 

Viem ze som to zovseobecnila, ze existuju aj pozitivne priklady, ale bohuzial mala som asi smolu a vela som takych nestretla. 
Hrozne by sa mi pacilo mat deduska, ktory zije napriklad v horarni s kozami a vyzna sa v bylinach. Toho by som si urcite vazila.


----------



## KLEPETO

kapibara said:


> Hrozne by sa mi pacilo mat deduska, ktory zije napriklad v horarni s kozami a vyzna sa v bylinach. Toho by som si urcite vazila.


Proste taký dedo Jozef akého mala Bambuľka.


----------



## kapibara

KLEPETO said:


> Proste taký dedo Jozef akého mala Bambuľka.


nie. :lol: ten bol moc sofistikovany. Ja chcem dedka, ktory ked sa pozrie na oblohu, tak ti povie predpoved pocasia na najblizsie dni, nepozera telku, ale vsetko vie, na kazdu bolest ma nejaky caj alebo masticku.


----------



## wuane

^^ ja si tych skutocne starych ludi (70 a viac) vazim minimalne z jedneho hladiska.Prezili vojnu,aj ked niektori stastnejsi si ju ani nemuseli vsimnut,no napriklad nasej rodiny sa fatalne dotkla a to nie sme Zidia.Byt ta vojna o 10 rokov skor,tak moja mama sa nikdy nenarodi,a ja tu nepisem.Z tohto pohladu mam velky respekt pred rodinou mojho dedka,ktora si prezila peklo.A hlavne moj dedko sa po takej frustracii,ze mu zobrali otca a uz ho nikdy nevidel,mohol stat vasnivym komunistom , no udrzal si zdravy rozum a videl rovnake zlo aj na druhej strane ktora tu nastolila rezim.Za to velky respekt.Aj to je jeden z dovodov ,preco ja casto krat vystupujem proti komunizmu,socializmu a pod.


----------



## historik

Hoci je Tu Milan dobrým terčom a viacerí sa mu tu vysmievajú, treba uznať, že v niečom má skutočne pravdu.

1. Väčšina Slovákov si výrazne potrpí na svoj spoločenský status a snažia sa prezentovať ho vyšší, než je - auto, vlastný byt, značkové veci, drahý telefón či hodinky - to je sen priemerného Slováka.
2. Práca Slovákom všeobecne veľmi nevonia. Väčšinou hľadajú cesty, ako sa jej vyhnúť, prípadne ju nejako odpinkať.

Dôsledkom je to, že napríklad ja osobne som vo svojom okolí považovaný za mierneho exota - môj príjem je na slovenské pomery nadštandardný, no nevlastním žiadne auto, nechodím v značkovom oblečení, hodinky mám za 100€, netúžim po rodinnom dome s bazénom ani dovolenke na Maledivách. Naopak, používam MHD, vlaky, autobusy a v prípade potreby taxislužby, na kratšie vzdialenosti mám bicykel a kolobežku. Svoju prácu robím na maximum a mám ju rád - robil som ju rovnako i v čase, keď som za ňu dostával plat rádovo nižší ako dnes.
Je zvláštne, že moji podriadení, často s platmi cca 30% k môjmu, majú rodinné domy a autá - a vysoké hypotéky a žijú od výplaty k výplate. Keď sa jeden kolega sťažoval, že má malý plat, tak som mu spočítal, koľko mesačne minie na prevádzku preňho úplne zbytočného auta - nechápavo na mňa pozeral, že "veď auto je základ a bez neho to nejde".

Ďalší exot keď som mu povedal, že ak by došlo k najhoršiemu a moja kvalifikovaná práca by sa stala nadbytočnou, pokojne pôjdem robiť čokoľvek nekvalifikované, len aby som uživil svoju rodinu, reagoval: "Tebe úplne preskočilo, ja by som nikdy nejakého predavača robiť nešiel, to budem radšej nezamestnaný." Toľko k úcte k práci ostatných. Upratovačka je na Slovensku nadávka a ja som v práci prakticky jediný, kto ich vždy pozdraví a poďakuje sa. 

Ďalší problém, ktorý vyplýva z bodov vyššie je ten, že na Slovensku je extrémne ťažké zohnať akéhokoľvek schopného, poctivého a pracovitého remeselníka na čokoľvek. Chcete vymeniť WC? Kachličky? Vymaľovať? Zaskliť balkón? Podhľady? Zabudnite, ak nechcete absolvovať nekonečnú tortúru a kopec sklamaní... Slovákom sa robiť všeobecne nechce.


----------



## historik

Inak k tomu autu:
* berme životnosť 10 rokov a cenu auta tak 10 000€
* berme, že za rok najazdí povedzme 15 000 km, pričom spotreba bude 6 litrov na 100 km, teda za čas životnosti to bude 150 000 km a 9000 litrov benzínu (pri cene cca 1,5€ za liter je to 13 500€)
* berme ročnú poistku (nemám šajn, povedzme 100 €) - 1000€
* berme náklady na opravy za tých 10 rokov 15% z obstarávacej ceny - 1500€
* berme náklady na parkovanie (od 0 po 10 000 i viac €) - dajme polovicu - 5000€

Súčet je 31 000€ za 10 rokov, 3100€ ročne, 260€ mesačne... aký je priemerný plat v SK? (1Q 2012 770€ hrubého) A aké autá jazdia po uliciach? Kde ste v Ba videli okraj chodníka, ktorý by nebol obstavaný autami?
A to v tom nie je diaľničná známka, STK a ďalšie "drobnosti"... To je iba ukážka toho, že Milan má pravdu - Slováci si zjavne žijú nad pomery toho na čo reálne majú a tie peniaze im chýbajú niekde inde.

Samozrejme existuje malá skupina, ktorá na to má (vrátane mňa) a ktorej dať 300-600€ mesačne za prevádzku auta nerobí najmenší problém. Ale pokiaľ viem, tak plat nad 1000€ (750€ čistého) má na slovensku menej ako 20% obyvateľov (to je tip, zdroj som nenašiel a je dosť možné že to číslo je ešte oveľa menšie) - je až s podivom, že je veľká väčšina ľudí schopná obetovať takmer polovicu svojho platu za auto (pritom počítame auto nižšej strednej triedy).


----------



## wuane

^^ pozor.Treba si uvedomit,ze niekedy je auto na splatky uzitocna vec ,pretoze pomaha pri praci,vie setric cas,dokaze cloveku zarobit peniaze. Okrem toho tam prirataj ciernu alebo sedu ekonomiku,nezdanene prachy ktorych je na Slovensku naozaj pozehnane.Su aj ludia co si idu zarobit cez leto do zahranicia.Moze to byt student co bezne na brigade zarobi 300 euro cisteho mesacne,ale v zahranici si na to auto za 3-4 mesiace zarobit dokaze.A hned najdes aspon ciastocnu odpoved na svoje otazky.


----------



## historik

Auto je určite v niektorých prípadoch užitočné, dokonca nevyhnutné. V niektorých prípadoch. V mojom okolí je tak 60% ľudí, ktorí auto vôbec nepotrebujú a zároveň naň nemajú, napriek tomu si ho kúpili a zadĺžili sa (pretože naň samozrejme nemali v hotovosti). Cenou za to je napríklad napchávanie sa najlacnejšími potravinami - holt, každý má svoje priority. 

Chcem len poukázať na to, že Milan má v tomto zjavne pravdu - Slováci si mimoriadne potrpia na navonok dávaný status. A ten je u nás nanešťastie nie dobre vykonaná práca ale hmotné statky, často získané pochybným spôsobom.

P.S. Vyššie je príklad lacného nového auta kúpeného v hotovosti - na splátky by to vyzeralo zrejme ešte horšie.


----------



## wuane

^^ ja v tom ,ze ludia castokrat nadhonocuju umelo svoje spolocenske postavenie a hraju sa na nieco co nie su ,s Milanom suhlasim.Len to potom auto je len spicka ladovca.Mne je ale naozaj ukradnute kto si riesi svoj komplex akym sposobom,pokial mne alebo blizkym neublizuje.


----------



## zollium

> Hoci je Tu Milan dobrým terčom a viacerí sa mu tu vysmievajú, treba uznať, že v niečom má skutočne pravdu.


Isteze, pri tych nekonecnych litaniach, by sa aj patrilo aby nieco bola aj "pravda" alebo nieco na com sa citajuci s autorom zhodne.Ale drviva vacsina obsahu Zaq-ovych postov su len jeho dojmy,skor konspiracie,kopec nezmyslov a vymyslov a nedorozumeni ktore sa daju lahucko vyvratit kedykolvek,jeho vizie o svete, ktore maju s realitou len malo spolocne.Pletie piate cez deviate a miesa uhorky s orechami...

Ta jeho neustala,nikdy nekonciaca a vsetko presakujuca predstava o akutnom nedostatku akehosi abstraktneho "zapadneho sposobu myslenia a podnikania" ktora ma byt prapricinou vsetkych zlyhani Slovenskej spolocnosti ma chorobne rozmery a je len obycajnou demagogiou.

Ja som prezil na zapade,konkretne v USA, dekadu svojho zivota ale urcite ziadny "zapadny sposob myslenia" neexistuje.Ak aj ano, nikto ho este nikdy nedefinoval a asi by to ani nemalo ziadny vyznam.Vagna ,nicnehovoriaca fikcia bez akejkolvek vypovednej hodnoty.

Zapadny sposob zivota alebo podnikania moze znamenat milion veci.Slovo zapadny moze znamenat takmer cokolvek.Tak napr. o USA nemozes,az na par vynimiek ako napr. laska ku slobode,vlasti a pod.,nic zovseobecnit, pretoze je to obrovska krajina s 300mil. obyvatelmi najroznejsich kultur,vyznani,tradicii a sposobov myslenia a konania v zavislosti od tej ktorej geografickej polohy,socialnej vrstvy, v akej komunite a s akym kulturnym pozadim sa nachadzas a bla,bla,bla...Je tam uplne vsetko na co si len zmyslis... Obezni,Chudi,Chori,Zdravi,Zlodeji,Vrahovia,Pacifisti,Podvodnici,Konzervativni,Liberalni,Lenivi,Pracoviti,Islamisti,Nackovia,Zobraci aj Superbohaci...to iste plati o Europe.

Ludia na "Zapade" vyspeleho sveta zdielaju s ludmi na "Vychode" vyspeleho sveta v podstate rovnake hodnoty.Praca,rodina,zdravie,narodnost,tradicie,komunita,pokojny a dostojny zivot,zakladne prava a pod.

Milanove porovnavania,charakteristiky a "analyzy dusevnej a mentalnej vybavy Slovakov" su v drvivej vacsine hluposti.Slovaci,by som povedal, su minimalne tak rozhladeni,sikovni a pracoviti ako priemerny American,aspon z tej vzorky ludi co som ja mal moznost spoznat,urcite.

Porovnavat Slovensko, s USA alebo zapadnou Europou,ktore budovali svoje ekonomiky a demokracie cele starocia,pricom Slovensko nikdy pred tym v historii nemalo ten statut ako dnes a len o par mesiacov budeme oslavovat 20-tku a len nedavno sme vysli spoza zeleznej opony, je absurdne.Pritom vacsina krajin zapadu v urcitom case boli alebo aj dnes su, svetovymi velmocami a imperiami s obrovskym vplyvom a mocou.Nehovoriac o tom ze know-how, a specialne to plati pre USA,vysavaju z celeho sveta co samozrejme suvisi aj z ich historiou pristahovalectva a synonymom krajiny neobmedzenych moznosti.Ale robia to tak vsetky bohate krajiny...

Tak napriklad to posledne Milanove porovnanie .."Kupa auta alebo aj ineho statku na Zapade a na Slovensku" Pre Pana Jana. A co si ty myslis ze ludia na Zapade si kvoli comu kupuju drahe,moderne,luxusne,vykonne,bezpecne,kvalitne a znackove auta a ine statky ??? Okrem uz spomenutych kvalit prave preto aby dali najavo svoje socialne postavenie,pripadne svoj charakter teda co sa im paci,aby sa prezentovali aj navonok,aby ukazali ze na to maju. Je to sucast ich definovania sa,kym su,k akej socialnej vrstve a teda k akym hodnotam sa hlasia.

Mysliet si,ze Nemec ma pri kupe Mercedesu,alebo opacne Daewoo Tico,ine pohnutky nez Slovak, je totalny nezmysel aky moze napisat len Milan hno:

Ty poznas niekoho kto ma zvysnych 50 000 eur pripadne je inym sposobom dostatocne solventny ,rozhoduje sa o kupe osobneho auta a po velmi tazkom a unavnom rozhodovani uprednosti Daewoo Matiz pred Mercedesom alebo inou Germanskou znackou? Podla tvojej logiky by si mal Slovak kupit Matiz, aby nahodou nevyzeral pred ostatnymi Slovakmi povysenecky,snobsky a namyslene,aby nahodou neurazil Slovenskych spoluobcanov ktori sa vozia vo Fabiach a Oktaviach ?!?! Ved je to chore....


----------



## zollium

Zopar Milanovych perliciek:



> - na Zapade sluzi vlada ako prisny, ale spravodlivy rodic, ktory vychovava svoje deti
> - na Slovensku sa vlada sprava ako rodic, ktory je otrokom svojich rozmaznanych deti a tieto pocuva na slovo





> na Slovensku je spolocnost hierarchicky rozdelena a vlada zastupuje predovsetkym tych, ktori sa na hierarchickom rebricku nachadzaju najvyssie.





> Na Zapade mas luxusne auta a vyssie kubatury znacne vysoko zdanene.
> Nie vsak pre ekologiu - to je iba zastierka.
> Ale pre to, aby si ludia tie auta kupovali co najmenej a nepredvadzali sa s nimi.
> Preto na Zapade, ked si kupis malicke a usporne auto, je to vec rozumu a kazdy to schvaluje ako velmi rozumne rozhodnutie.
> Vo Vychodnej Europe toto zdanovanie nie je a preto auto sluzi ako spolocensky status - na predvadzanie sa.





> Sme neschopni hajzli, to je vsetko.
> A nasu neschopnost len zakryvame tym, ze sa snazime z nej obvinit ostatnych.
> Namiesto toho, aby sme napravili veci u samych seba a tak sa uz konecne niekde pohli.


Co veta, to kravina,zavadzanie,niekedy az uplne haluze a to som len tak nacrel len par stran dozadu.Nechapem ako ti moze niekto tieto tvoje sprostosti zrat.hno: Milan, ty si sa uz prezentoval aj na inych,odbornejsich diskusiach, a vies co ti bolo povedane....robis sebe ale aj ostatnym ludom v hlavach len bordel.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Vcera tu bol nemecky vicekancelar a minister hospodarstva Rössler a vyzdvihol Slovensko ako prikladnu krajinu v boji s krizou, presny opak Grecka, tak neviem co splietas.

A narod nezmenis, Slovaci su cigani, a nimi aj ostanu. Mozno by sa to zmenilo, keby sme sa boli stali sucastou zapadneho bloku po vojne, ale teraz, ked zapadnu civilizaciu cakaju desatrocia upadku uz sa nezmenime.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> *Uvedom si konecne, ze tento svet nie je taky, ako si ty*, nesprava sa tak a ze ludia v rozlicnych krajinach, maju rozlicne hodnoty.


:lol:
Tak sa podľa toho skúsme všetci riadiť a neodsudzovať, ľudí za to, že dávajú väčšiu prioritu autu ako kachličkám v kúpeľni.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Co sa tyka zmeny - popieras evoluciu?


Evolucia je snaha o co najvhodnejsie prisposobenie sa prostrediu. Nie je to "vyvoj smerom k lepsiemu". Vrat sa na zakladnu skolu. Z pohladu evolucie su to mimochodom prave cigani, ktori su evolucne popredu pred nami, kedze sa prisposobili prostrediu a maximalizuju uzitok pri minimalnom usili, a zaroven siria svoje geny uspesnejsie nez biela populacia.


----------



## kidos

wuane said:


> ^^ pozor.Treba si uvedomit,ze niekedy je auto na splatky uzitocna vec ,pretoze pomaha pri praci,vie setric cas,dokaze cloveku zarobit peniaze. Okrem toho tam prirataj ciernu alebo sedu ekonomiku,nezdanene prachy ktorych je na Slovensku naozaj pozehnane.Su aj ludia co si idu zarobit cez leto do zahranicia.Moze to byt student co bezne na brigade zarobi 300 euro cisteho mesacne,ale v zahranici si na to auto za 3-4 mesiace zarobit dokaze.A hned najdes aspon ciastocnu odpoved na svoje otazky.


Zas historik bral do úvahy lacné autá za 10000 e, takže čierna a šedá ekonomika alebo brigády v zahraničí tvorí asi cca 20% príjmov, ale drahšie autá ako 10000e tvorí oveľa oveľa viac. Takže historik to vidí úplne reálne a má pravdu.

Inak, keď ide niekto do zahraničia na brigádu zarobiť prachy a kúpi si za to všetko auto (neinvestuje do niečoho zmysluplného), je podľamňa blbec. Ale veď je to presne to, o čom sa tu bavíme-blbá mentalita.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> +1 kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozor, Kaxno!
> Zastavme sa tu, na chvilu.
> 
> Aj ked, suhlasim, ze my, SLovaci, sme zavistlivy, skusme sa vsa pozriet na dovody tej zavisti.
> Pretoze zavist je prirodzena vlastnost a tato nevznika len tak, z nicoho.
> Ako som to opisoval, na Slovensku sa pod podnikanm predstavuje ,,sprostredkovanie'', alebo ,,middleman'', co znaci zbohatnutie, alebo nadobudnutie penazi za nic - len za to, ze poznas ,,spravnych'' ludi na ,,spravnych'' miestach.
> 
> Ked si potom tito novozbohatlici nakupia co najdrahsie veci, e samozrejme, ze vzbudzuju zavist.
> Ved predsa, oni nic nespravili, oni si tie veci nezasluzili naopak, oni ich ziskali len na zaklade svojho mizerneho a prizemneho charakteru.
> 
> A tento charakter je potom presne aj to, co ich nuti kupit si tie najdrahsie veci a tak sa chvalit na verejnosti.
> Pretoze kupa tych najdrahsich veci nicim inym ani nie je.
> Iba prezentovanim sameho seba, za ucelom, aby som ostatnym dokazal, ze na to mam a ze som iny, ako ostatny.
> *Primarnym motivom takho spravania sa je prave vzbudit zavist.*
> A potom tento clovek chodi, ukazuje na ostatnych prstom a vykrikuje im - vy mi zavidite!
> 
> Ludia, ktori si svoje peniaze zasluzili svojou tvrdou pracou, alebo aj genialitou, tymto nikto nic nezavidi, ale naopak, ludia im to dopraju.
> Myslis si, ze na Slovensku ktokolvek zavidi majitelovi ESETU?
> 
> Ibaz, aj kd ho nepoznam, ja verim, ze tato sorta ludi sa nema potrebu chvalit pred ostatnymi.
> Oni totiz nieco skutocne dokazali a najma, dokazali to sami sebe.
> Oni preto nepotrebuju nic dokazovat ostatnym, ako ti, ktori si tie peniaze zarobili iba vdaka deravemu slovenskemu systemu.


Píšeš, že tá závisť pramení z toho ako vnímame novozbohatlíkov, ktorý pre to aby takto zbohatli urobili minimum práce a všetko toto si nahonobili špekuláciami, podvodmi a známosťami. No pokiaľ by som mal ja takto vnímať podnikateľské prostredie, tak by zo mňa mala byť kôpka závisti. Ja práveže týmito ľuďmi, ktorý prišli s touto formou podnikania k peniazom, opovrhujem a nemám k nim žiadnu úctu. 
Závisť nepramení z tohoto čo opisuješ, ale z neschopnosti jednotlivca, ktorý sa nesnaží urobiť nič pre zlepšenie svojho života, alebo presadenie sa v spoločnosti a tak závidí všetkým, ktorý mali odvahu sa pustiť napr. do podnikania či už cestou čestnej a tvrdej práce, alebo machináciami. Tento jedinec to totižto nerozlišuje. Mám veľmi veľa skúsenosti z okruhu mojej širšej rodiny, kde bola závisťou konfrontovaná práve moja rodina, teda hlavne rodičia, ktorý sa ako jediný z celej rozvetvenej rodiny odvážili v štyridsiatke pustiť do podnikania po roku 1989. A nebol to rozbeh ako po masle, ale začínali s pôžičkami a tŕpli celé roky či im to podnikanie pôjde, kým splatili poslednú pôžičku a mohli konečne svoj zisk s podnikania investovať do zveľaďovania firmy. 
To, že napr. majiteľom ESETu nikto nezávidí je možno aj tým, že väčšina slovače ani nemá šajnu čo to je a kto to je. Určite je to aj tým, že sa nepredvádzajú na verejnosti čo si oni všetko môžu dovoliť, lebo sú v balíku. A to je ten problém na Slovensku, že byť úspešný čestnou prácou a dať to najavo, tak ťa vnímajú presne tak isto ako tých novozbohatlíkov, ktorý sa vedia iba predvádzať. Proste závisť si nevyberá a nerozlišuje tieto dve skupiny.


----------



## Sukino

zollium said:


> Zopar Milanovych perliciek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co veta, to kravina,zavadzanie,niekedy az uplne haluze a to som len tak nacrel len par stran dozadu.Nechapem ako ti moze niekto tieto tvoje sprostosti zrat.hno: Milan, ty si sa uz prezentoval aj na inych,odbornejsich diskusiach, a vies co ti bolo povedane....robis sebe ale aj ostatnym ludom v hlavach len bordel.


Nikto mu to nezerie.:cheers:


----------



## historik

zollium said:


> Ty poznas niekoho kto ma zvysnych 50 000 eur pripadne je inym sposobom dostatocne solventny ,rozhoduje sa o kupe osobneho auta a po velmi tazkom a unavnom rozhodovani uprednosti Daewoo Matiz pred Mercedesom alebo inou Germanskou znackou? Podla tvojej logiky by si mal Slovak kupit Matiz, aby nahodou nevyzeral pred ostatnymi Slovakmi povysenecky,snobsky a namyslene,aby nahodou neurazil Slovenskych spoluobcanov ktori sa vozia vo Fabiach a Oktaviach ?!?! Ved je to chore....


Ja by som mal a rozhodne by som (ak by som vôbec auto kupoval), uprednostnil malé úsporné auto s automatom. Mercedes či iné podobné hovädá by ma ani nenapadli - načo by mi taký krám bol? Na sebaprezentáciu? Prečo? Je to drahý zbytočný samohyb žerúci príliš veľa benzínu/nafty, so zbytočne vysokými nákladmi, často problematicky zaparkovateľný a tak by sa dalo pokračovať. Jednoducho nechápem ľudskú potrebu prezentovať sa navonok vecmi, ktoré sú im inak k ničomu... keby to malo aspoň nejakú umeleckú či inú pridanú hodnotu (snáď iba vyššia bezpečnosť, ale potiargumenty sa tu už rozoberali) ale hovorím, v okolí som trochu za exota ;-)


----------



## historik

Inak viete čo mne osobne na Slovákoch najviac vadí? A nanešťastie tento syndróm pozorujem i sám u seba? Že všetci len brblú, nadávajú a sťažujú sa - ale nič proti tomu, čo sa okolo nich deje, skutočne nerobia. Nadávame na bordel v Bratislave - koľkí z nás boli niečo niekde sami, bez nároku na odmenu, upratať, zveľadiť? Koľkí z nás sú ochotní žalovať policajta/lekára/sudcu/dosaď si čo chceš keď od neho pýta úplatok? Kto z nás radšej nestrčí policajtovi 20€ ale zaplatí 200€ za priestupok, ak je mu to naznačené? Kto z nás bol voliť a prečítal si volebný program niektorej zo strán? Kto z nás podal trestné oznámenie na tú špinu, čo je všade okolo nás?

*Toto je najväčší problém Slovákov a balkánskych národov všeobecne: ľahostajnosť a korupcia. Občianska spoločnosť je nulová - preto sa tu môžu rozťahovať Figeľ, Fico, Mečiar, Široký, Ja a Ty, Smerekovci, Harabín a ďalšia banda... a kým sa toto nezmení, tak toto fórum je len presne to čo všetky ostatné - miestom, kde každý len plače a kritizuje, ale nič nerobí.*


----------



## Strummer

historik said:


> Nadávame na bordel v Bratislave - koľkí z nás boli niečo niekde sami, bez nároku na odmenu, upratať, zveľadiť?


A co takto keby ludia proste *nerobili bordel*? Neviem preco by som mal nieco upratovat, ked tam na druhy den bude zase rovnaka spina (nehovorim teraz o "beznom" upratovani samozrejme). Okrem toho mi staci ist sa prejst pod Most SNP, aby mi bolo jasne, ze predstava obyvatelov tohto mesta o tom, co je "zveladenie", je presny opak predstavy mojej.

Uplatok som nikdy nikomu nedal, volebne programy stran som si precital, a volil som tu, ktora najlepsie zodpovedala mojim predstavam. Jej vysledok bol uz ani neviem kolko, 1%? Z toho mi jasne vyplyva, ze absolutna vacsina slovenskej spolocnosti je myslienkovo niekde uplne inde nez som ja. Takze preco by som mal mat snahu tych 90% nejako menit? Oni su taki aki su, to ma svoje (najma historicke) dovody, a stav krajiny tomu presne zodpoveda. A kedze pozitivnych inspiracii a prikladov maju uz 20 rokov viac nez dost (staci sa pozriet na niektore okolne krajiny), tak je jasne, ze ocakavat nejaku zmenu je marne. Pretoze keby tu ochota ku zmene spravania bola, uz by sa veci davno zmenili prave na zaklade toho miliona prikladov okolo. Ako sorry, ale ludom v Bratislave staci prejst 10 metrov a su v Rakusku a vidia ako to tam vyzera.

Niekedy sa proste treba zmierit s tym, ze velka vacsina spolocnosti chce ist urcitym smerom a akceptovat to. Nehrajme sa tu na to, ze stav slovenskej spolocnosti je vysledkom cinnosti nejakej malej hrstky zlych ludi, lebo tak to nie je.


----------



## wuane

^^Mozno by si mohol ale svojim spravanim inspirovat co i len jedneho dalsieho cloveka,a ten dalsieho...


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> ^^Mozno by si mohol ale svojim spravanim inspirovat co i len jedneho dalsieho cloveka,a ten dalsieho...


Tak to nefunguje... v slobodnej demokratickej spolocnosti maju ludia moznost spravat sa tak, ako to vnutorne citia. A spolocnost je potom vysledkom sumy ich individualnych spravani. Ja bordel nerobim, neparkujem ako dement (dokonca podobne ako historik ani nemam auto, nepotrebujem ho), nikdy som nic nikde neposprejoval ani nerozbil. Ked z mojich dani niekde postavia smetny kos, a vsetci sa budu spravat ako ja, ten kos tam bude v ok stave dalsich 20 rokov. Nestaci to ako inspiracia? Nestaci, pretoze dnesna spolocnost sa ma prilis dobre, a "sporiadany" zivot je prilis nudny. Tak vymyslaju hovadiny, ktorymi by uspokojili svoje znudene ega. A na to ziadna inspiracia nepomoze, jedine co pomoze je to, ked v tej ceste, tym smerom ktorym sa vybrali, dojdu na koniec. A tym koncom bude totalne rozbita nefungujuca spolocnost. Vtedy je sanca ze sa kolektivne spravanie zmeni k lepsiemu. Ked si Slovaci rozjebu svoju krajinu sami, svojim vlastnymi rozhodnutiami a svojim vlastnym konanim, bez toho aby sa mohli vyhovarat na Madarov, Cechov, Rusov a cojaviemkoho ineho. Aj ked, dnesna mlada generacia si to uz kompenzuje a novy ciel vyhovoriek a vinnika problemov si nasla v EU. To mi pride celkom vtipne.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Nahodou, ja som celkom spokojny, odvtedy co som si definitivne uvedomil, ze slovenska spolocnost je uplne inde nez som ja (a nez chcem byt ja). Tak si zijem svoj zivot a uz to len tak glosujem, to snad este mozem :lol:

Okrem toho je uplne smiesne zvalovat problemy Slovenska na mna, kedze ja tu nikoho neovyplvnujem a moj kontakt s touto spolocnostou, ktorym by som mohol niekoho ovyplyvnovat je minimalny. Tu na fore to cita asi tak 10 ludi, a moji znami vidia vacsinu veci uplne rovnako ako ja. Takze neni o com. Ak mas ambicie zachranit tuto krajinu, tak ja som ten posledny kto by ti v tom branil. Tak len smelo do toho! Jaaj sorry, zabudol som, ty si to vzdal a uz je to tema ku ktorej je zakazane sa vyjadrovat :lol:

A Trainspotting som videl prvykrat ked si este ty nevedel ani slovo po anglicky, to su fakt vtipne odporucania toto :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> K tomu tvojmu glosovaniu - neviem, ci si ma pochopil, ale je to prave to tvoje glosovanie, od ktoreho sa ta snazim vyvarovat, ak chces, ab sa Slovensko niekam realne posunulo.
> 
> Schvalne, skus si predstavit, keby vsetci ludia na Slovnsku, ako si ty, ani nie ze by nahodou nieco pre spolocnost spravili, ale keby sa aspon odmlcali a boli by uz ticho.


Vsetci ktori nezdielaju tvoje nazory by mali byt ticho. Super odporucanie, take demokraticke. Hlavne v situacii ked tu na fore nezdiela tvoje nazory prakticky nikto :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

^^ Ja na taky pristup som odkazany.Este som v zivote nic nedosiahol,nemam vybudovane svoje zazemie,ani nie som za vodou (co budes kritizovat,ale ja chcem mat vo svojom zivote nejake zaruky a istoty ine nez mi ponuka JUDr.Fico).Viem si aj pofrflat,ale neverim ze s pesimizmom sa niekam dalej posuniem. Mozno je to ale len prejav mojho egoizmu,a nic take za co by si ma mal niekto vazit.Ciel je mozno dobry,len neviem ci ta motivacia je taka uslachtila 

Vzdy som ale citil odpor k bezdovodnemu chrapunstvu a ublizovaniu.To co popisuje Strummer,len mne sa pri tom nozik vo vrecku otvara.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Len pokial ta nebude ta aktivita, ktorou budes znechucovat dalej ostatnych a tvrdit im, aby nic nerobili, ze nic nema vyznam, nic sa nepodari, nikam sa nedostaneme.


Ty si sa k tomu v poslednej diskusii o tvojom "projekte" dostal aj bez mojho pricinenia (kedze som sa na nej nezucastnoval), takze problem bude asi niekde inde :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ja so svojimi problemami a demonmi bojujem.
> Ty tvrdis, ze ziadne nemas.


Coby nie, ale anonymne internetove forum ktoreho temou je development a vystavba, je asi to posledne miesto, kde by som ich riesil, s ludmi ktorych nepoznam, to mi pride ako dost bizarny napad. A ak si si nevsimol, tak si jediny kto to tu robi, ostatni sa sem chodia bavit o normalnych temach, ktore na taketo forum patria. Ale toto vsetko ti tu uz x ludi povedalo x-krat, takze snad stacilo.


----------



## Nido

historik said:


> Inak k tomu autu:
> * berme životnosť 10 rokov a cenu auta tak 10 000€
> * berme, že za rok najazdí povedzme 15 000 km, pričom spotreba bude 6 litrov na 100 km, teda za čas životnosti to bude 150 000 km a 9000 litrov benzínu (pri cene cca 1,5€ za liter je to 13 500€)
> * berme ročnú poistku (nemám šajn, povedzme 100 €) - 1000€
> * berme náklady na opravy za tých 10 rokov 15% z obstarávacej ceny - 1500€
> * berme náklady na parkovanie (od 0 po 10 000 i viac €) - dajme polovicu - 5000€
> 
> Súčet je 31 000€ za 10 rokov, 3100€ ročne, 260€ mesačne... aký je priemerný plat v SK? (1Q 2012 770€ hrubého) A aké autá jazdia po uliciach? Kde ste v Ba videli okraj chodníka, ktorý by nebol obstavaný autami?
> A to v tom nie je diaľničná známka, STK a ďalšie "drobnosti"... To je iba ukážka toho, že Milan má pravdu - Slováci si zjavne žijú nad pomery toho na čo reálne majú a tie peniaze im chýbajú niekde inde.
> 
> Samozrejme existuje malá skupina, ktorá na to má (vrátane mňa) a ktorej dať 300-600€ mesačne za prevádzku auta nerobí najmenší problém. Ale pokiaľ viem, tak plat nad 1000€ (750€ čistého) má na slovensku menej ako 20% obyvateľov (to je tip, zdroj som nenašiel a je dosť možné že to číslo je ešte oveľa menšie) - je až s podivom, že je veľká väčšina ľudí schopná obetovať takmer polovicu svojho platu za auto (pritom počítame auto nižšej strednej triedy).


- co ja viem z mojho okolia, tak vela ludi co ma aj plat nad 1000 Eur nekupovalo nove auto, vacsinou jazdene za takych 3-7 tisic, napada ma len jeden co kupoval nove ale aj to bolo so zlavou a nestalo ani 10, obdobne to vidim zatial aj ja na jazdene, a to mam tiez od priemerneho SK platu dost daleko
- po 10 rokoch mas stale auto, ktore ma nejaku hodnotu, 10 rocne auta ked pozries inzeraty tak mas tam ceny 2-3 tisic Eur za Fabie, Pola a podobne
- vacsina parkuje akurat tak pred barakom alebo pred robotu a obchodmi kde za parkovanie neplatia
- k tym kilometrom a nakladom na benzin, to by platilo pokial chodi vzdy len sam, moze ale vozit niekoho kto mu na benzin prispieva, pripadne ked sa ide na vyley, dovolenky, chaty na dlhsie trasy tak aspon v mojom okoli to funguje tak ze par ludi zobere auto aby boli tak traja styria na auto a naklady na benzin sa skladaju..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Ked clovek, ktory ma sice Jaguar, ale 10 rokov stary a do prace chodi pesi, investuje 60 000 euro do svojich dvoch kupeliek.


aha tak o toto ti ide aby ludia davali do kupelne 60tisic evri ?no tak to je zas chore a demencia pre mna ja mam kupelnu za 10tisic fakt luxusnu a uplne mi to staci naco by som do nej daval 60tisc to uz som fakt ebnuty alebo si mam kupit aj koberecke za 10tisc .... ale zase mam auto za 50tisic a nekupoval som si ho kvoli susedom ale to ze to auto sa mi neskutocne paci a tá jazda na nom to je zázitok a pôžitok v jednom. Vies to kde každy dáva peniaze je podla priority a podla toho co sa každemu paci a na co ma slabost. Sme ludia a každy je iní a každy ma inú slabost napriklad kamarat co ma plat 900e netto si kupil PC za 2500e ja co mam niekolko nasobne viac mam PC v hodnote asi tak za 100e ale zase mam dost drahy server ale to je pracovný pre firmu. Poznam aj ludi co maju plat 600e a maju telefon za 600e a každy rok ho obmienaju a ja mam 3ročny telefon a nemam dovod si kupovat nový. Ciže každy clovek ma slabost a dovody na nieco iné a za to ludom nemôže nadavat že sa mu paci hento a nepaci sa mu toto. 
Ale ty každemu nadávas lebo si nekupuje podla teba veci nic nove ty si mrte arogantny a nestastný clovek. Vždy tu napíšeš nejaku totalnu sprostost a Marish waune strummer skpeter zollium a iní ti tu daju jasne fakty a odpovede na tie tvoje kraviny co tu píšeš ale aj tak si ani raz tie fakty neuznal hoci boli jasne a ciste ale ty si tak arogantný že vsetko musi byt podla teba a podla tvojej hlavy .
Tebe chybaju zakladne ludske potreby ako su priatelia sport sex relax chýba ti aj domov preto si strašne neštastny a svoje komplexy si riešis na tomto fore trende sme.sk a inde mat tvoj zivot tak sa obesim to radsej budem na ukrajine ale zivot ma bude náplnat viac ako teba ty si obetou a otrokom spolocnosti ale to si ty nikdy nepriznas preto si tam kde si stale a stale budes nestastny uplne to je s tvojich postov vidiet a citit
toto tebe presne chýba :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8lkF4dWW7I


----------



## Name user 1

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> aha tak o toto ti ide aby ludia davali do kupelne 60tisic evri ?no tak to je zas chore a demencia pre mna ja mam kupelnu za 10tisic fakt luxusnu a uplne mi to staci naco by som do nej daval 60tisc to uz som fakt ebnuty alebo si mam kupit aj koberecke za 10tisc .... ale zase mam auto za 50tisic a nekupoval som si ho kvoli susedom ale to ze to auto sa mi neskutocne paci a tá jazda na nom to je zázitok a pôžitok v jednom. Vies to kde každy dáva peniaze je podla priority a podla toho co sa každemu paci a na co ma slabost. Sme ludia a každy je iní a každy ma inú slabost napriklad kamarat co ma plat 900e netto si kupil PC za 2500e ja co mam niekolko nasobne viac mam PC v hodnote asi tak za 100e ale zase mam dost drahy server ale to je pracovný pre firmu. Poznam aj ludi co maju plat 600e a maju telefon za 600e a každy rok ho obmienaju a ja mam 3ročny telefon a nemam dovod si kupovat nový. Ciže každy clovek ma slabost a dovody na nieco iné a za to ludom nemôže nadavat že sa mu paci hento a nepaci sa mu toto.
> Ale ty každemu nadávas lebo si nekupuje podla teba veci nic nove ty si mrte arogantny a nestastný clovek. Vždy tu napíšeš nejaku totalnu sprostost a Marish waune strummer skpeter zollium a iní ti tu daju jasne fakty a odpovede na tie tvoje kraviny co tu píšeš ale aj tak si ani raz tie fakty neuznal hoci boli jasne a ciste ale ty si tak arogantný že vsetko musi byt podla teba a podla tvojej hlavy .
> Tebe chybaju zakladne ludske potreby ako su priatelia sport sex relax chýba ti aj domov preto si strašne neštastny a svoje komplexy si riešis na tomto fore trende sme.sk a inde mat tvoj zivot tak sa obesim to radsej budem na ukrajine ale zivot ma bude náplnat viac ako teba ty si obetou a otrokom spolocnosti ale to si ty nikdy nepriznas preto si tam kde si stale a stale budes nestastny uplne to je s tvojich postov vidiet a citit
> toto tebe presne chýba :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8lkF4dWW7I


dobre si to vystihol


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ekonomika a podnikanie............6 356 prispevkov................302 503 prezreti
> 
> Co robi tuto temu najdiskutovanejsou a jednou z najcitanejsich na tomto fore


Tema je "Ekonomika a podnikanie" a nie "Milanove psychologicke analyzy", ak si si nahodou nevsimol. Ludia tento thread citaju kvoli skutocnemu obsahu k teme, ktory sa tu napriek tvojim vyplodom vyskytuje.



zaq- said:


> Od tychto ludi by som teraz velmi rad pocul nazor na Dina a tieto jeho posty.
> Schvalne, ako by ste oznacili tento psychicky stav?


No, ak myslis toto:



> Ja som vsak az tak neni bohaty nema miliony na uctoch lebo nie som taky chamtivy a nechcem mat vela penazi u mna je dolezite 1. ZDRAVIE-Sport . 2.SEX. 3. Kamarati a radsej budem pracovat 2-4 hodiny a zvysný čas venovat svojim prioritam ktore ma 4x3 viac naplanaju a nebyt otorkom tejto spolocnosti a nechem pracovat od rana do vecera a nic z toho nemat alebo pracovat a kupovat si picoviny a sediet pred PC to ma uz fakt nebavi. Rano ked idem behat na Slavin a vidim jak sa mesto zobudza a ludia idu do prace tak to ma teší že ja nie som otrokom spolocnosti je to fakt neskutocny pocit doprail by som ti ho


Tak to je najrozumnejsi pristup k zivotu aky existuje. To ale sprosta konzumna ovca ako ty v zivote nepochopi. Mne stacilo ked si napisal ze mas 37 rokov, sorry, ale na fotke na sme.sk vyzeras tak na 45 az 50, to ti teda gratulujem. Dino to vystihol uplne presne, ty si otrokom konvencii malomestiackej spolocnosti v ktorej najdolezitejsi je pseudo-status medzi ostatnymi ovcami a vobec nechapes o com su skutocne hodnoty na ktorych zalezi. Kupelne za 60 000 euro ani ti bankari a sefovia firiem s ktorymi sa akoze stretavas, ani suburby plne otupenych ludi traviacich kazdy den 3 hodiny cestovanim z/do prace aby zarobili na splatku hypoteky a na co najvacsi televizor to totiz nie su. Cela tvoja predstava o idealnej spolocnosti, ktoru tu prezentujes je jeden velky grc ktory smeruje do totalnych sraciek, kedze v mene tohto sposobu zivota ludia prezrali vsetko co sa dalo. Ale to tupec ako ty pochopi len az momente ked benzin bude stat 5x tolko a maso 20x tolko co dnes.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## marish

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Rano ked idem behat na Slavin a vidim jak sa mesto zobudza a ludia idu do prace tak to ma teší že ja nie som otrokom spolocnosti je to fakt neskutocny pocit


ja som si akurat dnes za svitania vysiel, ako som sa vracal zo svadobnej afterparty a dnes tu toto citam. 
slavin je fakt jedno z najkrajsich miest v bratislave...


----------



## Sukino

marish said:


> ja som si akurat dnes za svitania vysiel, ako som sa vracal zo svadobnej afterparty a dnes tu toto citam.
> slavin je fakt jedno z najkrajsich miest v bratislave...


Co sa tyka potencialu, Bratislava je jedno z najuzasnejsich miest. To, ako tento potencial Slovaci znicili a nicia je kriminalne.


----------



## historik

Nido said:


> - co ja viem z mojho okolia, tak vela ludi co ma aj plat nad 1000 Eur nekupovalo nove auto, vacsinou jazdene za takych 3-7 tisic, napada ma len jeden co kupoval nove ale aj to bolo so zlavou a nestalo ani 10, obdobne to vidim zatial aj ja na jazdene, a to mam tiez od priemerneho SK platu dost daleko
> - po 10 rokoch mas stale auto, ktore ma nejaku hodnotu, 10 rocne auta ked pozries inzeraty tak mas tam ceny 2-3 tisic Eur za Fabie, Pola a podobne
> - vacsina parkuje akurat tak pred barakom alebo pred robotu a obchodmi kde za parkovanie neplatia
> - k tym kilometrom a nakladom na benzin, to by platilo pokial chodi vzdy len sam, moze ale vozit niekoho kto mu na benzin prispieva, pripadne ked sa ide na vyley, dovolenky, chaty na dlhsie trasy tak aspon v mojom okoli to funguje tak ze par ludi zobere auto aby boli tak traja styria na auto a naklady na benzin sa skladaju..


Za ojazdené auto si budeš musieť zvýšiť náklady na opravy, ale inak máš samozrejme pravdu. 10-ročné auto za 3 000 €, to by neviem čo muselo byť, aby som do niečoho podobného vrazil peniaze. Snáď len ak by sa jednalo o známeho, ktorý na tom jazdil raz mesačne a celoročne garážoval.
A s tým delením a prispievaním sa znovu dostávame k otázke - nie je jednoduchšie a často lacnejšie použiť vlak/autobus/taxi/bicykel? Najmä ak ho potrebuješ raz týždenne?
Ale chápem, že niekto môže rád šoférovať a podobne - ale v tom prípade sa jedná o luxus a nie potrebu. Nechcem aby to vyznelo, že som nejakým nepriateľom automobilizmu alebo podobne. Som nepriateľom automobilizmu v meste a najradšej by som prístup osobným autám do centier miest všade zakázal (za predpokladu dobrej alternatívy - ale to je iná debata a na dlhšie; celé to o autách malo slúžiť hlavne na ukážku toho, že auto je u nás väčšinou status a nie životná potreba.).


----------



## Strummer

historik said:


> nie je jednoduchšie a často lacnejšie použiť vlak/autobus/taxi/bicykel?


V civilizovanych krajinach ano, na Slovensku ani velmi nie.


----------



## historik

^^ To je pravda. Ale raz sa to zmení. Obávam sa, že dôvod ale nebude racionálne zmýšľanie Slovákov ale 10 a viacnásobné zdraženie pohonných látok v najbližšom štvrťstoročí.


----------



## potkanX

pokial 10nasobne vzrastie cena PHM, tak aj 10nasobne vzrastie cena verejnej dopravy.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

To nie je pravda, cena PHM sa na nákladoch MHD podiela asi 20% a na železniciach sa spaľuje minimum nafty.


----------



## potkanX

10nasobne zvysenie cien PHM bude mat za nasledok zdrazenie vsetkych veci, nielen priamych nakkladov na PHM pre verejnu dopravu. efekt by bol kumulativny. ano, mozno by to nebolo 10x, ale nebolo by to ani priamo umerne dnesnym 20%


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Čiže na cene ropy nezáleží lebo sa jej aj tak všetko prispôsobí? To asi nebude celkom pravda 
Aj pri reťazovom zdražení ostatných vstupov je verejná doprava rádovo odolnejšia proti výkyvom cien PHM a aj preto by mala byť silne dotovaná na úkor IAD a to hlavne elektrifikované zdroje. Lenže v našom imbecilistane sa rušia aj vybudované trolejbusové trate.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Od tychto ludi by som teraz velmi rad pocul nazor na Dina a tieto jeho posty.
> Schvalne, ako by ste oznacili tento psychicky stav?


Neviem ci si tym myslel aj mna, ale tak sa teda vyjadrim.
O Dinovi si myslim vselico (hlavne o nazoroch na dane, podnikanie ...) ale v tych dvoch postoch v principe nemam co by som mu vytkol. Nepopisuje nic nerealne, priznava sa k tomu ze ma starsi vacsi byt na uver, kde mu ruci aj stryko, ze ho kupil za super podmienok (cize nevieme cenu) porovnatelnych s novostavbami v ktorych byva dost z tunajsich diskuterov, cim sa akurat pochvalil je to ze ma auto za 50 000 €. 

Mne to pride tak, ze sa nechvasce, len ti odpoveda na tvoje otazky, kde si sa do neho navazal s tym, ze sa neda mat v SVK podmienkach taky "majetok", ked clovek nepodnika zapadnym stylom, resp. aj keby podnika zapadnym stylom, tak sa to neda dosiahnut, lebo tam podnikatel robi na svojich zamestnancov a chudakovi mu neostava pomaly ani na suchy chleba ...

Milan, mozes mi verit ze sa to da. A hlavne v IT oblasti, ktora je stale brutalne nadhodnotena (co aj Dino sam priznal). Hodina IT odbornika, konzultanta, architekta, analytika, sa rata v 100kach €, pricom ten clovek (zamestnanec) z toho vidi tak tretinu (samozrejme, lisi sa to od firmy k firme). Tiez mam kamosovcov co robia pre taketo firmy a ich majitelia tiez rozhodne "netru biedu". A ked to ide vo vacsom, tak ti ostane aj na ine hracicky (napr. central postavili majitelia Ditecu, Pociatek tiez zbohatol aj na IT). 

A to ze nie je otrokom konzumnej spolocnosti, to je len sympaticke. Treba vediet vypnut, kazdy clovek ma inu hladinu na dosiahnutie svojej vnutornej spokojnosti, nikomu staci auto za 50 000 a dom na hypoteku, niekto musi zmenit svet


----------



## Strummer

potkanX said:


> pokial 10nasobne vzrastie cena PHM, tak aj 10nasobne vzrastie cena verejnej dopravy.


Akurat ze je trochu rozdiel v efektivite vyuzitia PHM, ak ide 40 ludi v elektricke, a ak ide 40 ludi kazdy svojim autom. A preto je mimochodom aj milanova vizia byvania v suburboch cestou do pekla. Byvanie v suburboch je zalozene na nekonecnom prisune lacnej energie, a bez nej nemozu fungovat, pretoze doprava (a vykurovanie) sa stanu extremne narocnymi v porovnani s byvanim v mestach. Ak skutocne nastanu problemy s nedostatkom a naslednym prudkym rastom cien ropy a suvisejucich produktov, tak ludia v domoch v suburboch budu prvi, kto to brutalne pociti.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Ak skutocne nastanu problemy s nedostatkom a naslednym prudkym rastom cien ropy a suvisejucich produktov, tak ludia v domoch v suburboch budu prvi, kto to brutalne pociti.


Veru tak, a budeme sa ešte diviť ako sa tie suburby na slovenský spôsob bez vybudovanej dopravnej infraštruktúry kapacitnej dopravy budú aj vyľudňovať. Alebo ten lepší prípad, mladý budú meniť domy za byty v meste s dôchodcami, ktorý si dožijú starobu na vidieku a budú tam žiť prevažne oni, takže ekonomický prínos pre obce bude potom dosť chabý.


----------



## kapibara

stary clovek, ktory prezil cely zivot v centre mesta sa nikdy neodstahuje do suburbu, svoj byt nebude menit, lebo je zvyknuty ze vsade je v pesej dostupnosti, ma po ruke lekarov, na ktorych je zvyknuty, lekaren, obchody, kadernicku...


----------



## [SK]peter

najprv niečo k teme veľkych aut.

ak si debil ani veľký tank ťa nezachráni;

http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/6514712/po-naraze-porsche-do-autobusu-zahynuli-dvaja-ludia.html


----------



## [SK]peter

a teraz niečo z čoho Milan dostane infarkt. Financial Times píšu toto:

*Financial Times: Česko a Maďarsko padajú, Slovensko ide vpred*

_Za druhý štvrťrok vykázalo Slovensko medziročný rast hrubého domáceho produktu o 2,7 percenta._
BRATISLAVA. Ekonomická depresia šíriaca sa zo západnej Európy vytvára čoraz väčšie problémy pre malé a otvorené ekonomiky v strednej Európe, pričom Maďarsko a Česká republika sú teraz v recesii.

Avšak Slovensko, ktoré je najmenšou a najotvorenejšou ekonomikou v strednej Európe, pokračuje vpred.

Píše o tom na svojej internetovej stránke denník Financial Times.


Čítajte viac: http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6514024/f...padaju-slovensko-ide-vpred.html#ixzz251yYv6Ga


----------



## KLEPETO

kapibara said:


> stary clovek, ktory prezil cely zivot v centre mesta sa nikdy neodstahuje do suburbu, svoj byt nebude menit, lebo je zvyknuty ze vsade je v pesej dostupnosti, ma po ruke lekarov, na ktorych je zvyknuty, lekaren, obchody, kadernicku...


To je pravda, paničky, ktoré sú zvyknuté na prechádzky po meste a nikdy nemali nejaký vzťah k pôde, záhradke, max. si pestovali nejaký muškát na balkóne, mesto asi neopustia. Ale sú aj ľudia, ktorý si tesne pred dôchodkom postavili, alebo kúpili starší dom a odsťahovali sa aj ďalej ako za hranicu mesta. Napr. do svojho bývalého rodiska, ktoré môže byť kľudne aj na druhej strane republiky.


----------



## Strummer

Vyvoj slovenskej ekonomiky takmer presne kopiruje vyvoj nemeckej, s oneskorenim pol roka az rok, to uz je davno znama vec. Nie je to nasa zasluha, je to proste prirodzeny trend ktory vyplynul z nasho prepojenia na nemecku ekonomiku. Keby zacali nemci padat, o 9 mesiacov zacneme aj my. Cesko je sice na nemecko prepojene tiez, ale kedze maju svoju menu, tak to v ich pripade nie je tak priame ako u nas.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Precitaj si Peter toto mimoriadne inspirativne citanie:
> 
> Nájsť si prácu na východe? Aj zamestnaní ostanú žobrákmi
> 
> Tu mas svojho tatranskeho tigra, rastuce HDP a Slovensko dobiehajuce Zapad, v priamom prenose.


To, že si po rozumy chodíš k ožranom do krčmy vysvetľuje veľa...hno:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sorry moja chyba, že som sa nechal vytrollovať a zase reagoval na tvoje stroskotanecké výlevy, idem pracovať.


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Ked je to sice neuveritelne a takmer neuskutucnitelne, ale Slovensko sa este stale moze zachranit.
> Tak, ze sa mu podari spustit moj projekt.


Projekt cloveka, ktory ma krachujucu zivnost a sam priznava, ze o ekonomii vie este menej, ako Smer.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## historik

Koro said:


> Čiže na cene ropy nezáleží lebo sa jej aj tak všetko prispôsobí? To asi nebude celkom pravda
> Aj pri reťazovom zdražení ostatných vstupov je verejná doprava rádovo odolnejšia proti výkyvom cien PHM a aj preto by mala byť silne dotovaná na úkor IAD a to hlavne elektrifikované zdroje. Lenže v našom imbecilistane sa rušia aj vybudované trolejbusové trate.


O električkových radšej ani nehovoriac. Bratislava je snáď jediné mesto v Európe, kde sa počet km električkových tratí znižuje. A že IPR niekedy začne skutočne na Predstaničnom stavať, tomu už snáď neverí ani ten najväčší fantasta... ale mohli by to aspoň posunúť niekomu hno:


----------



## Name user 1

milan inac je pravda, ze na tej fotke zo sme.sk vyzeras na 45 rokov.... 


ps - musis mat vela ludi na ignore list, pretoze v poslednom case nejak nereagujes... mozno, ze mas vsetkych ludi na ignore list


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

^^ Californication?


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

^^ prepac,myslel som ze poznas ten serial.Tak potom to povazuj za bezpredmetne. :cheers:


----------



## quama




----------



## i15

takze budem bohaty


----------



## kidos

KLEPETO said:


> Veru tak, a budeme sa ešte diviť ako sa tie suburby na slovenský spôsob bez vybudovanej dopravnej infraštruktúry kapacitnej dopravy budú aj vyľudňovať. Alebo ten lepší prípad, mladý budú meniť domy za byty v meste s dôchodcami, ktorý si dožijú starobu na vidieku a budú tam žiť prevažne oni, takže ekonomický prínos pre obce bude potom dosť chabý.


Ak brutalne zdrazi ropa, zdrazi komplet vsetko. Ludia to nebudu mat za co kupovat, tým pádom vzrastie nezamestnanosť. Každý sa bude snažiť sa presťahovať skôr na vidiek, kde si bude môcť dopestovať aspoň základné potraviny aby ušetril a nemusel kupovať drahé v obchode. Ja to vidím takto.


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Ak brutalne zdrazi ropa, zdrazi komplet vsetko. Ludia to nebudu mat za co kupovat, tým pádom vzrastie nezamestnanosť. Každý sa bude snažiť sa presťahovať skôr na vidiek, kde si bude môcť dopestovať aspoň základné potraviny aby ušetril a nemusel kupovať drahé v obchode. Ja to vidím takto.


To je take popularne klise, ale nema logiku. Dopravne naklady, vykurovacie naklady, to vsetko hovori v pripade energetickej krizy vyrazne v prospech miest. A to vypestovanie je sice pekna vizia, avsak klimaticke zmeny (Slovensko caka v najblizsich desatrociach vysychanie, a to dost znacne, zaciatok vidime uz teraz) tomu mozu spravit dost velky skrt cez rozpocet. O tom, ze byvanie na vidieku neznamena vzdy moznost vypestovat si potraviny (na to treba vhodne pozemky), a o tom ze skor nez zacnu skutocne problemy s ropou mozno zacnu ovela horsie problemy s nedostatkom umelych hnojiv (fosfatovy zlom), ani nehovoriac. Ved sa pozri na ktorukolvek rozvojovu krajinu. Preco v nich ziju miliony chudobnych ludi v slumoch na okrajoch miest, a nie na vidieku? Pretoze (potravinovo sebestacny) zivot na vidieku nie je tak jednoducha vec, ako sa moze zdat. A ked sa pozries na konkretne pripady detailne, tak zistis, ze casto o skutocnu sebestacnost nejde, a ze tam je zavislost na nejakom externom zdroji (najcastejsie tie hnojiva).


----------



## quama

kidos said:


> Ak brutalne zdrazi ropa, zdrazi komplet vsetko. Ludia to nebudu mat za co kupovat, tým pádom vzrastie nezamestnanosť. Každý sa bude snažiť sa presťahovať skôr na vidiek, kde si bude môcť dopestovať aspoň základné potraviny aby ušetril a nemusel kupovať drahé v obchode. Ja to vidím takto.


brutalne zdrazenie ropy sposobi ropny sok a nasledne celosvetovy ekonomicky prepad, ktory brutalne znizi dopyt po rope co brutalne ropu zlacni


----------



## Strummer

quama said:


> brutalne zdrazenie ropy sposobi ropny sok a nasledne celosvetovy ekonomicky prepad, ktory brutalne znizi dopyt po rope co brutalne ropu zlacni


Civilizacia je na rope prilis zavisla a realne nahrady neexistuju, takze nie je dovod aby sa (v dlhodobom pohlade) znizil dopyt. To je ako tvrdit, ze ked nebudu potraviny, tak to znizi dopyt po nich. Neznizi, lebo bez jedla by ludia skapali.


----------



## quama

Strummer said:


> Civilizacia je na rope prilis zavisla a realne nahrady neexistuju, takze nie je dovod aby sa (v dlhodobom pohlade) znizil dopyt. To je ako tvrdit, ze ked nebudu potraviny, tak to znizi dopyt po nich. Neznizi, lebo bez jedla by ludia skapali.


bavime sa o prudkom naraste cien ropy, nebavime sa o horizonte desiatok rokov. z kratkodobeho hladiska je cena ropy, tvorena ako skutocnym aj spekulativnym dopytom priamo zavisla na globalnej ekonomickej aktivite. pozri sa na pad cien ropy pri poslednej krize v 2008-2009. prudky rast cien ropy vedie k pribrzdeniu ekonomickej aktivity co vedie k poklesu cien ropy. proste nie je priestor na skokovy narast cien ropy. z dlhodobeho pohladu ropa raz nebude, ale to je kazdemu jasne...


----------



## historik

^^ Jasné je to každému, ale nikto sa podľa toho nechová. Ropa je esenciálnou surovinou pre takmer všetko - cez plasty, hnojivá až po asfalt. Jej využívanie na pohon dopravných prostriedkov či dokonca na výrobu el.energie je nehorázne plytvanie nenahraditeľným zdrojom. Som veľmi zvedavý, kedy to ľuďom všeobecne dôjde. Politikom to už došlo, stačí sledovať zahraničnú politiku USA, Ruska a Číny. Apropo, Čína vlastní veľkú (dostupnú) väčšinu vzácnych zemín, potrebných pre všetky tie elektrohračky okolo nás.


----------



## eminencia

Strummer said:


> Civilizacia je na rope prilis zavisla a realne nahrady neexistuju, takze nie je dovod aby sa (v dlhodobom pohlade) znizil dopyt. To je ako tvrdit, ze ked nebudu potraviny, tak to znizi dopyt po nich. Neznizi, lebo bez jedla by ludia skapali.


Ale ľudia bez potravy naozaj skapú a podobne drasticky sa môže raz znížiť aj náš dopyt po rope.



historik said:


> ^^ Jasné je to každému, ale nikto sa podľa toho nechová. Ropa je esenciálnou surovinou pre takmer všetko - cez plasty, hnojivá až po asfalt. Jej využívanie na pohon dopravných prostriedkov či dokonca na výrobu el.energie je nehorázne plytvanie nenahraditeľným zdrojom. Som veľmi zvedavý, kedy to ľuďom všeobecne dôjde. Politikom to už došlo, stačí sledovať zahraničnú politiku USA, Ruska a Číny. Apropo, Čína vlastní veľkú (dostupnú) väčšinu vzácnych zemín, potrebných pre všetky tie elektrohračky okolo nás.


Tragické je, že naozaj my ropu nielen spaľujeme ale aj konzumujeme. V záujme tejto planéty by mala vzniknúť iniciatíva, ktorá by sa snažila presadiť čo najdôslednejšie oddelenie spotreby ropy a produkcie potravín.

Skutočné ropné zásoby a udržateľnosť jej produkcie je asi najzásadnejšie tajomstvo tejto dekády. Od neho závisí oveľa viac než od všetkého o čom informovali svetové médiá za posledných 10 rokov.


----------



## kidos

Strummer said:


> To je take popularne klise, ale nema logiku. Dopravne naklady, vykurovacie naklady, to vsetko hovori v pripade energetickej krizy vyrazne v prospech miest. A to vypestovanie je sice pekna vizia, avsak klimaticke zmeny (Slovensko caka v najblizsich desatrociach vysychanie, a to dost znacne, zaciatok vidime uz teraz) tomu mozu spravit dost velky skrt cez rozpocet. O tom, ze byvanie na vidieku neznamena vzdy moznost vypestovat si potraviny (na to treba vhodne pozemky), a o tom ze skor nez zacnu skutocne problemy s ropou mozno zacnu ovela horsie problemy s nedostatkom umelych hnojiv (fosfatovy zlom), ani nehovoriac. Ved sa pozri na ktorukolvek rozvojovu krajinu. Preco v nich ziju miliony chudobnych ludi v slumoch na okrajoch miest, a nie na vidieku? Pretoze (potravinovo sebestacny) zivot na vidieku nie je tak jednoducha vec, ako sa moze zdat. A ked sa pozries na konkretne pripady detailne, tak zistis, ze casto o skutocnu sebestacnost nejde, a ze tam je zavislost na nejakom externom zdroji (najcastejsie tie hnojiva).


Nedostatok hnojív len prinúti ľudí začať pestovať bez nich, striedať plodiny tak, aby sa pôda obnovovala sama. Ale takto sa nedá pestovať na plantážach, skôr na malých farmách. To tiež len spôsobí rozvoj vidieka. V prípade energetickej krízy práveže v mestách budeš mať výpadky energií, tým pádom aj kúrenia. Na vidieku máš x rôznych spôsobov ako si zakúriť, v paneláku len jeden.
V slumoch po celom svete žijú ľudia nie preto, že by tam bolo lepšie ako na vidieku, ale preto, že sú absolútne nevzdelaní, idú tam za prácou, ktorá tam prakticky nie je a tri štvrtiny tých ľudí by sa najradšej vrátili naspäť domov keby mali ako.
Je jasne, že život na vidieku nie je jednoduchý. Nikto nevraví že môže byť úplne sebestačný. Dúfam že mi nechceš tvrdiť, že mesto môže byť sebestačnejšie ako vidiek a že nie je viac závislé na externých zdrojoch.


----------



## Strummer

Ja som netvrdil ze je sebestacnejsie, ale ze je efektivnejsie co sa tyka potreby zdrojov a energie, pri danej velkosti obyvatelstva. Je efektivnejsie zit v meste, s fungujucou hromadnou dopravou, centralnym skladovanim, vacsou hustotou obyvatelstva, atd... nez zit rozptyleni po krajine, s neustalou nutnostou dopravy, atd... Samozrejme mozeme sa bavit o tom, ze tie civilizacne vydobytky su zbytocne, a zit sa da bez nich, co je sice pravda, otazka ale je, aky pocet obyvatelov je krajina pri takom sposobe zivota uzivit. Myslim ze 5.5 miliona to nie je ani nahodou. Pretoze ano, na vidieku sa da kurit vselijako, ale len dovtedy, kym nevyrubes vsetky stromy... a tak dalej... organicke metody, udrzatelny rozvoj su sice super, ale nejako sa vzdy zabudne dodat, ze vyzaduju aj velmi prisne obmedzenia rastu populacie, a dnesny stav by nezvladli, navyse pri tych klimatickych zmenach, co nas cakaju.


----------



## kidos

Efektívnejšie-ako sa to vezme. Do mesta musíš kopu vecí dovážať-suroviny, potraviny, energie. Na baráčiku na vidieku namontuješ solárne panely len taký fukot, neviem, ako by to vyzeralo v bytovkách v hustej zástavbe. Ďalej zabúdaš na pestovanie plodín, o ktorých nič nevieš. Napríklad konope. To je ti schopné v priebehu jedného roka zabezpečiť obrovské množstvo vysoko výhrevného materiálu na minimálnej ploche. Popritom uberá pôde živiny, ktoré sú nežiadúce a dodáva jej kopu iných a zabezpečuje určitú rovnováhu v pôde. Ja tu nevravím o žiadnom vyrubovaní lesov, to by sme šli sami proti sebe. Vravím o staraní sa o vidiek, stavaní medzí vo veľkých poliach na zachytávanie vody, ktorá (ako náš najvzácnejší zdroj) z náško územia bez úžitku divoko odteká a spôsobuje nemalé škody. Slovensko je dosť veľké aj so svojimi lesmi aby uživilo kľudne 7 mil. obyvateľov, len treba efektívne využívať pôdu. Klimatické zmeny nie sú až také veľké, aby sa tomu nedalo prispôsobiť. 

Keď si takým zástancom mestského osídlenia, počul si niečo o malom a veľkom vodnom cykle, v ohľade s klimatickými zmenami?

http://www.ac24.cz/zpravy-z-domova/...ajitelem-domu-bez-pripojky-elektricke-energie

Stále spomínaš nutnosť dopravy. Ale to je kravina. Napríklad polovica kancelárskej práce, čo sa dnes vykonáva z nejakej sklenenej barabizne v meste sa dá vykonávať z domova. To je len nejaký blbý stereotyp, že ľudia musia chodiť na 8 hod. denne do práce a spalovať tým hektolitre benzínu (+elektrina+vykurovanie kanclov)


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ono je rozdiel, či ide o energetickú krízu typu "musíme sa uskromniť ale spoločnosť viacmenej funguje ďalej". Pretože v takomto prípade sú mestá samozrejme bezkonkurenčne efektívnejšie. Alebo ide o apokalyptickú krízu, bez elektriny a teda bez základných služieb. Lebo potom sa v meste prežiť nedá a doprava už nie je argument, keďže neexistuje práca/škola/obchod/nemocnica za ktorou by sa cestovalo. Ale v takej situácii pravdepodobne pomrieme všetci, pretože nestačí potraviny vyprodukovať ale hlavne ich treba ochrániť pred hladujúcimi bojujúcimi o prežitie s obrovskými násilnosťami. Celkovo je naivné predstavovať si, že ľudia bez znalostí poľnohospodárstva a bez nástrojov sa zo dňa na deň preorientujú na sebestačný spôsob života a ešte naivnejšie je očakávať, že si nenásilne a spravodlivo rozdelia pôdu. A to že už pôdu máš, ťa nijak nechráni pred tým aby ti pred domom zastali dobre ozbrojený vojaci na piatich džípoch a všetko si zobrali, všakže.


----------



## wizard112

^^ kidos, Koro vyššie napísal presne to isté, čo som ti chcel napísať aj ja.

Reči o pestovaní jednotlivých plodín na "záhradke" sú absolútne odtrhnuté od reality. Jedna vec si je dopestovať nejaké paradajky a papriku, úplne iná vec je byť potravinovo sebestačný.



> Klimatické zmeny nie sú až také veľké, aby sa tomu nedalo prispôsobiť.


Ehm, a čo teda znamená už asi 3 potravinová kríza za posledných 5 rokov? Nevieme sa prispôsobiť? Pritom klimatické zmeny poriadne ani nezačali.

O tom, že to už vôbec nebude v budúcnosti také ružové, svedčí už len množstvo kríz za posledný čas - dlhová, hospodárska, potravinová a časom sa pridá energetická, klimatická s ekologickou - ale to už problém z kategórie iných...


----------



## [SK]peter

wizard112 said:


> Ehm, a čo teda znamená už asi 3 potravinová kríza za posledných 5 rokov? Nevieme sa prispôsobiť? Pritom klimatické zmeny poriadne ani nezačali.


aká potravinová kríza, nič som si nevšimol. v celej historíí ľudstva tu boli hladomori, ľudia nemali čo jesť. takže trošku zveličujete


----------



## Prievan

^^
Peter, lebo ty si slepy, alebo nechces vidiet.


----------



## [SK]peter

Prievan said:


> ^^
> Peter, lebo ty si slepy, alebo nechces vidiet.


no daj mi informacie. lebo ja nemam pocit nedostatku potravín. to že sa jeden rok rodí jednej komodity menej a druhej viac je normalne.

ľudia u nas neumierajú, obezita prekvitá. kríza by bola prospešná.

ale poučím sa


----------



## didinko

[SK]peter said:


> aká potravinová kríza, nič som si nevšimol. v celej historíí ľudstva tu boli hladomori, ľudia nemali čo jesť. takže trošku zveličujete


Vieš Peter, nie všade na tejto planéte žijú tak zhýčkané národy ako v Európe, resp. v USA. Taký černoško niekde v Etiópii si asi ťažko po príchode z práce domov, spraví nákup kdesi v Tescu, navarí rodine večeru a s pocitom pekne stráveného dňa zaspí v gauči pred televízorom. Dá sa povedať, že my dnes žijeme v nadbytku práve kvôli tomu, že oni žijú v nedostatku.


----------



## wizard112

[SK]peter said:


> aká potravinová kríza, nič som si nevšimol. v celej historíí ľudstva tu boli hladomori, ľudia nemali čo jesť. takže trošku zveličujete


Nikto nezveličuje. Hladomor je aj teraz - to, že o tom neinformujú slovenské médiá, neznamená, že vo svete hladomor nie je. Napr. taká BBC alebo CNN sa tomuto problému kontinuálne venuje a ten, čo to občas pozerá vie, kde sú ohniská hladu.

Samozrejme, že potravinová kríza sa bytostne nedotýka rozvinutého sveta, ale pozri sa, čo cenový nárast spôsobuje inde vo svete (Afrika, Blízky východ, časť Ázie...). Čo myslíš, že sa okrem iného podpísalo na arabskej jari...?

Typická slovenská rozhľadenosť... hno:


----------



## [SK]peter

didinko said:


> Taký černoško niekde v Etiópii si asi ťažko po príchode z práce domov, spraví nákup kdesi v Tescu, navarí rodine večeru a s pocitom pekne stráveného dňa zaspí v gauči pred televízorom. Dá sa povedať, že my dnes žijeme v nadbytku práve kvôli tomu, že oni žijú v nedostatku.


Mali v Etiopii niekedy nadbytok potravín? Nieje to pre nich prirodzený nedostatok? Proste krajina ich nedokáže viac uživiť. Strašne naivne predstavy niektorí máte


----------



## [SK]peter

wizard112 said:


> Samozrejme, že potravinová kríza sa bytostne nedotýka rozvinutého sveta, ale pozri sa, čo cenový nárast spôsobuje inde vo svete (Afrika, Blízky východ, časť Ázie...). Čo myslíš, že sa okrem iného podpísalo na arabskej jari...?
> 
> Typická slovenská rozhľadenosť... hno:


Znova opakujem. Afrika, časti Azie. to je tam zrazu hladomor? doteraz tam žili v blahobyte?

Ale sorry že som vam skočil do diskusie, pokračujte si dalej


----------



## didinko

[SK]peter said:


> Mali v Etiopii niekedy nadbytok potravín? Nieje to pre nich prirodzený nedostatok? Proste krajina ich nedokáže viac uživiť. Strašne naivne predstavy niektorí máte


Naivné predstavy tu máš jedine ty. Pravda je však taká, že kedysi tam žilo dané množstvo ľudí, ktorí sa živili lovom zveri a nikdy tak netrpeli nedostatkom. Žili tak po celé stáročia v úplnej symbióze s okolitou prírodou. Potom ich územie obsadil biely kolonizátor, zakázal im loviť. Postavil im tam manufaktúry, kde ak chceli prežiť museli makať od svitu do mrku, resp. pestovať plodiny, na čo samozrejme neboli zvyknutí. Neskôr sa po vzore západných krajín v Afrike zaviedla tzv. potravinová pomoc, čo malo na nich rovnaký efekt ako sociálne dávky na našich hnedoobčanov. Jednoducho sa premnožili a teraz sa vďaka nevzdelanosti nedokážu z tohoto kruhu dostať von.


----------



## wizard112

Peter, mne je to fuk, či si ochotný akceptovať daný fakt. Nemá zmysel sa o tom s tebou naťahovať. Ceny potravín rastú, v chudobnejších krajinách sa stávajú nedostupnejšie (aj tam, kde doteraz problémy neboli, môžu začať).


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> Mali v Etiopii niekedy nadbytok potravín? Nieje to pre nich prirodzený nedostatok? Proste krajina ich nedokáže viac uživiť. Strašne naivne predstavy niektorí máte


Nie je hanba byt uplny ignorant, hanba je byt na to este aj hrdy. Tak pre tvoju informaciu, Etiopia je koliskou ludstva (prave odtial pochadza cely druh **** Sapiens), je jednou z kolisok civilizacie, a bola jednou z najstarsich a najdlhsie existujucich kralovstiev na svete. To co tam je dnes je prevazne vysledkom ludskej cinnosti, odlesnovania. Rovnako ako v celej oblasti Blizkeho Vychodu, ktory bol kedysi najurodnejsou oblastou na planete ("urodny polmesiac"). Ta pust, ktora tam je dnes, je tam preto, ze ludia, podobne sprosti ako ty, zlikvidovali lesy, co malo za nasledok kompletnu eroziu pody.


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> Ono je rozdiel, či ide o energetickú krízu typu "musíme sa uskromniť ale spoločnosť viacmenej funguje ďalej". Pretože v takomto prípade sú mestá samozrejme bezkonkurenčne efektívnejšie. Alebo ide o apokalyptickú krízu, bez elektriny a teda bez základných služieb. Lebo potom sa v meste prežiť nedá a doprava už nie je argument, keďže neexistuje práca/škola/obchod/nemocnica za ktorou by sa cestovalo. Ale v takej situácii pravdepodobne pomrieme všetci, pretože nestačí potraviny vyprodukovať ale hlavne ich treba ochrániť pred hladujúcimi bojujúcimi o prežitie s obrovskými násilnosťami. Celkovo je naivné predstavovať si, že ľudia bez znalostí poľnohospodárstva a bez nástrojov sa zo dňa na deň preorientujú na sebestačný spôsob života a ešte naivnejšie je očakávať, že si nenásilne a spravodlivo rozdelia pôdu. A to že už pôdu máš, ťa nijak nechráni pred tým aby ti pred domom zastali dobre ozbrojený vojaci na piatich džípoch a všetko si zobrali, všakže.


Vdaka, toto som sa presne snazil povedat.


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Keď si takým zástancom mestského osídlenia, počul si niečo o malom a veľkom vodnom cykle, v ohľade s klimatickými zmenami?
> 
> http://www.ac24.cz/zpravy-z-domova/...ajitelem-domu-bez-pripojky-elektricke-energie


To, ze si niekto na na strechu fotovoltaiku s obmedzenou zivotnostou vyrobenu vo fabrike niekde v Cine nazyvas "sebestacnost"??? Okrem toho, vsetky tieto mechanizmy sa daju rovnako aplikovat v mestach, a vzdy budu efektivnejsie nez ked si ich da kazdy na svoj rodinny dom. Nerobi sa to, lebo zatial nie sme nuteni, a je lacnejsie a jednoduchsie robit taketo individualne pokusy na malych domoch, to ale na veci nic nemeni. Ak sa s tym zacne v mestach, pripadne sa do praxe dostanu vselijake experimenty s hydroponickym pesotovanim potravin a podobne, tak budu mesta vzdy lacnejsie a efektivnejsie. Za predpokladu ze ostane fungovat civilizacia, ako pisal Koro.


----------



## potkanX

slnko dodava na povrch zeme energiu priblizne nieco cez 1kW/m2 v oblastiach pri rovniku, u nas je to nieco cez 600W/m2. samozrejme je to maximum, v lete na obed. ucinnost dnesnych FV panelov je tak do 10%, experimentalne co este dvadsat rokov nevylezu z labaku maju okolo 20%. 
na FV proste plochu mat musis. velku plochu.


----------



## kidos

[SK]peter said:


> Znova opakujem. Afrika, časti Azie. to je tam zrazu hladomor? doteraz tam žili v blahobyte?
> 
> Ale sorry že som vam skočil do diskusie, pokračujte si dalej


:applause:


----------



## kidos

Wizard112, Strummer,

Viete niečo o malom a veľkom vodnom cykle?

Ak nie, tak ďalšia debata o klimatických zmenách nemá zmysel.

Strummer, chceš mi povedať, že ten chlapík z odkazu, čo som poslal je menej sebestačný ako ktorýkoľvek priemerný mestský obyvateľ?

Mimochodom, napríklad pod Saharou, aj inými púšťami sa nachádza také veľké množstvo podzemnej vody, že nie je žiadny problém zastaviť jej rozširovanie a premeniť jej časti na úrodné polia. Vyžaduje to však veľké náklady a veľa, veľa času na obnovenie malého vodného cyklusu.


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Strummer, chceš mi povedať, že ten chlapík z odkazu, čo som poslal je menej sebestačný ako ktorýkoľvek priemerný mestský obyvateľ?


Chlapik z odkazu je to, comu hovorim "libertariansky ITckar". Znova opakujem, kupit si fotovoltaiku od Cinanov za dumpingove ceny v dnesnej dobe nie je ziadna sebestacnost. Typek je kompletne zavisly na civilizacnej infrastrukture, akurat zije v takej poze, tvariac sa ze nie je. V momente ked sa mu fotovoltaika pokazi, a Cinania nedodaju novu, vrati sa s placom do mesta.


----------



## Strummer

Oh, a kedze uz vidim ako ma tu niektori obvinia z negativizmu ("a co si ty spravil pre slovensky hip hop?" :lol tak moja predstava o vhodnej ceste do buducnosti je toto:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainable_city

A navrhy "podme vsetci zit na vidiek vo svojich domoch a pestujme si svoje potraviny a starajme sa kazdy o seba, s brokovnicami a revolvermi, a hlavne bez toho zleho statu, ktory nam berie prachy co sme zarobili tazkou pracou webdesignerov", ako ich prezentuje ten typek v tom clanku, povazujem za rozmaznane naivne kecy asocialnych individui, ktore vyrastli vo svete luxusu, takze uz nevedia co od dobroty. So skutocnou realitou zivota vo svete obmedzenych zdrojov to nema vobec nic spolocne. Ako pisal Koro, zopar gaunerov na dzipoch a gulometmi by to webdesignerovi vysvetlilo velmi rychlo, ak by doslo na najhorsie. To, ze si vyraba elektrinu sam je fajn, a prispieva tym k zlacnovaniu technologii, ale nerobme z toho nejaky trvale udrzatelny model alebo vzor, lebo to teda rozhodne nie je.


----------



## Sukino

najvacsi problem (maleho a stredneho) podnikania na Slovensku - vymahatelnost prava a korupcia

Sudkyňu podozrivú z korupcie oslobodili



> *Ovplyvnila kauza vaše podnikanie?*
> „Nie, lebo my sme s tým prestali. Keď som videl, aké svinstvá treba robiť, aby človek získal verejné zákazky, aké percentá odvádzať, tak sme prestali robiť týmto systémom.“
> 
> *Je to bežné pri verejných zákazkách?*
> „To nie je bežné. To je už takmer ako norma.“


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Chlapik z odkazu je to, comu hovorim "libertariansky ITckar". Znova opakujem, kupit si fotovoltaiku od Cinanov za dumpingove ceny v dnesnej dobe nie je ziadna sebestacnost. Typek je kompletne zavisly na civilizacnej infrastrukture, akurat zije v takej poze, tvariac sa ze nie je. V momente ked sa mu fotovoltaika pokazi, a Cinania nedodaju novu, vrati sa s placom do mesta.


On nie je v ziadnej "poze" a ani sa nesnazi o potravinovu sebestacnost o ktorej sa tu bavite. 


> Obec mi z kdo ví jakého důvodu (patrně chyběla patřičná obálečka, protože žádné - ani racionální, ani iracionální zdůvodnění jsem nedostal) nepovolila přípojku el.en., a musel jsem tedy uskutečnit plán B


Ja si tiez myslim, ze v pripade krizy je uplne idealne mat domcek zahradu s ovocnymi stromami , studnou a pestovat si zeleninu, pripadne mat aspon jednu sliepku , ktora znasa "jedno vajce na den". :lol:Neverim ze ludia v mestach by na tom mohli byt lepsie. 


Poculi ste uz o spanielskom mestecku Marinaleda? Posielam to specialne Milanovi, ktoreho by pasaz o vystavbe domov atd. mohla inspirovat.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marinaleda,_Spain 
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/24/world/europe/24iht-spain.html


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> On nie je v ziadnej "poze" a ani sa nesnazi o potravinovu sebestacnost o ktorej sa tu bavite.


Nie, snazi sa o energeticku sebestacnost. A ta je v jeho situacii otazna, vzhladom k tomu, ze ceny fotovoltaiky od cinskych vyrobcov su dnes dumpingove, a ak by sa dostali naspat na realnu uroven, pripadne by nastala skutocna kriza a chalan prisiel o pracu, tak jeho vypocty efektivity budu vyzerat asi trochu inak. Tvrdit ze za x-rokov sa mu investicia vrati, ale zaroven toto prezentovat ako akesi riesenie pre pripad ekonomickej krizy alebo kolapsu nema logiku.

A inac, som si isty, ze to nepovolenie pripojky mu aj jasne zdovodnili a aj preto to povazujem za pozu. Podla tej malickej fotky mi to pripada ako prerobena chatka, tak zeby byval v rozpore s uzemnym planom? Ale hlavne ze slobodaaaa :lol: Na Slovensku take problemy nemame, tu si elektricke pripojky postavia aj hovada k hausbotom a ziadne zbytocne povolenia nepotrebuju, vsakze.

EDIT: aha-ho, zase som to raz odhadol spravne:

http://piratskenoviny.cz/?c_id=33256



> Mou domácností je v současné době čtyřpodlažní zděná chata na jednom z kopců ve zlínském kraji. Přípojka od energetické společnosti nepřicházela v úvahu, protože místní obecní úřad realizaci připraveného projektu jednoduše zamítl.


----------



## Strummer

Diskusia pod tym clankom na piratskych novinach je zaujimava, a viac-menej mi potvrdila co som si o nom myslel, aj diskusia tu: http://www.ekobydleni.eu/domy/rozhovor-filip-prochazka-majitel-ostrovniho-fotovoltaickeho-systemu

No a inac, "na jednom z kopců ve zlínském kraji" tak tie kopce poznam velmi dobre, a som jedine rad, ze tam ludom nepovoluju trvale byvanie... takze typek ma u mna dalsie vyrazne minus za takyto odrb :bash:


----------



## kapibara

ok, mozno je to cierna stavba, preto nedostal povolenie na pripojenie elektriny ( aj ked to z textu nieje jasne. )
ale pise, ze:


> Po roční zkušenosti jsem za ni velmi vděčen, protože už rok mi nepřišla žádná faktura za elektřinu (dříve 14000/rok). Pořizovací cena systému je již zaplacena a já mám od února elektřinu naprosto ZDARMA ze Slunce.


Takze behom jedneho roka vykryl naklady s tym spojene. 

Prave si citam tvoj link Sustainable city , je to vsetko pekne , ale dost ma vytaca idea a pasaz o tom, ako si budu pekne spolu nazivat v jednom dome a v rovnakom environmente vsetky socialne vrstvy. Je to absurdne, je to len naivna ideologia hraniciaca s komunizmom. Uz vidim tych bohatych ludi, ako ziju v jednej stvrti alebo dokonca v jednom dome s nejakymi sockami priselcami z afriky, ktori sa po nociach nahlas modlia a pocas ramadanu zabijaju ovce. :lol:


----------



## Strummer

Pozor, "porizovaci cena je zaplacena" znamena ze proste zaplatil dodavatelom. Nie ze sa mu cena vratila z toho co usetril. Realna navratnost bola tusim 14 rokov (niekde to tam bolo uvedene), ale ludia mu tam robia v diskusii aj vypocty, podla ktorych bude v strate.

Toto neni o usetreni, ale proste o tom, ze typek sa hra na nezavisleho, tak si prestaval chatku v lese v prirode bez povolenia na trvale byvanie, a kedze Cesi su v tomto predsa len prisnejsi, nepovolili mu zavedenie elektriny, tak to musel riesit takto. Pretoze inu moznost tam akosi nemal.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Prave si citam tvoj link Sustainable city , je to vsetko pekne , ale dost ma vytaca idea a pasaz o tom, ako si budu pekne spolu nazivat v jednom dome a v rovnakom environmente vsetky socialne vrstvy.


Toto ale predsa vobec nijak nesuvisi s myslienkou sustainability ako takej. Kludne moze byt plny dom blondatych arijcov s vysokoskolskymi titulmi, to predsa na technologie nema vobec ziadny vplyv. Niekto to tam napisal asi preto, ze sa to v mnohych krajinach pri urbanistickom planovani realne osvedcilo (napr. v Rakusku, kde si na to davaju dost velky pozor, aby nevznikali segregovane ghetta), ale s temou to vobec nijako nesuvisi.

Okrem toho dobre vies, ze ja by som priselcov z Afriky poslal naspat, takze neni o com :lol: A tvoj link na Marlinaledu v Spanielsku je cisty komunizmus


----------



## Strummer

A este posledna perlicka z rozhovoru a uz koncim:



> Je ale potřeba aby se člověk *zbavil některých civilizačních návyků*, které k životu nejsou nezbytné.
> 
> Například u mě v domácnosti nenajdete mrazák. Nepotřebuji ho.
> 
> Cokoliv mraženého si mohu kdykoliv *koupit v obchodě*.


ROFL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> Toto ale predsa vobec nijak nesuvisi s myslienkou sustainability ako takej.


Ale ano, zjavne suvisi, na wiki som si o tom citala aj v inych jazykoch a tam sa o tom dost pise. Cielom a sucastou projektu je (aj) pomoct socialne slabym vrstvam a umoznit im pristup k rovnakym konickom atd, bla bla bla. Mne je z takych reci vzdy zle, lebo toto moze vypotit len niekto, kto nepozna zivotny styl a naroky burzoazie. Ale okrem tohoto sa mi vsetko ostatne pacilo.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Cielom a sucastou projektu je (aj) pomoct socialne slabym vrstvam a umoznit im pristup k rovnakym konickom atd, bla bla bla. Mne je z takych reci vzdy zle, lebo toto moze vypotit len niekto, kto nepozna zivotny styl a naroky burzoazie.


No lenze prave tato rovnost sanci je zakladom povojnovej soc-dem spolocnosti a zakladom fungovania Nemecka alebo severskych krajin. Francuzsko je mentalitou niekde uplne inde, to je pravda, ale inak to nie je zla myslienka. Ono je to proste o tom, ze trvale udrzatelna prosperita a rozvoj spolocnosti obvykle vyzaduje etnicky, narodnostne aj nabozensky homogennu spolocnost, v ktorej si vsetci tak nejak uvedomuju ze su na jednej lodi. Aj "socky" aj "burzoazia" musia vediet, ze jedni bez druhych nepreziju, a tak sa to drzi v rovnovahe. Tak ako sme to tu uz riesili... Rakusko, Norsko, atd... xenofobne az rasisicke spolocnosti, v ktorych ale (prave vdaka tej xenofobii) existuje vysoka uroven dovery medzi ludmi, a to zabezpecuje fungujucu spolocnost. A vtedy moze fungovat aj take socialne zmiesane byvanie.


----------



## Sukino

kapibara said:


> Ja si tiez myslim, ze v pripade krizy je uplne idealne mat domcek zahradu s ovocnymi stromami , studnou a pestovat si zeleninu, pripadne mat aspon jednu sliepku , ktora znasa "jedno vajce na den". :lol:Neverim ze ludia v mestach by na tom mohli byt lepsie.


Aku krizu mas na mysli? Lebo v pripade nejakej velkej ti tu sliepku zoberu.



kapibara said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marinaleda,_Spain
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/24/world/europe/24iht-spain.html


Keby tie olivy, articoky, atd nepredavali kapitalistom, tak by az taki mudri neboli.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Keby tie olivy, articoky, atd nepredavali kapitalistom, tak by az taki mudri neboli.


Okrem toho podla tych clankov im material na domy financuje regionalna vlada. Ale inak to z cisto teoretickeho hladiska nie je zle, anarcho-syndikalizmus je fajn myslienka, akurat ze v praxi by nikdy sebestacne nefungoval, kvoli ludom. Vzdy by sa zvrtol v diktaturu alebo feudalne usporiadanie, co je aj v tomto pripade v clanku dost jasne naznacene.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Prievan

Sukino said:


> Keby tie olivy, articoky, atd nepredavali kapitalistom, tak by az taki mudri neboli.


Otazka je co by kapitalisti potom zrali, alebo si rano zakusnes zo zlatej tehly oblozenej dolarmi? hno:

Edit: Milan, v zasade ten thread nikomu nepatri


----------



## [SK]peter

ticho, tu sa riešia intergalaktické témy


----------



## potkanX

Strummer said:


> A inac, som si isty, ze to nepovolenie pripojky mu aj jasne zdovodnili a aj preto to povazujem za pozu. Podla tej malickej fotky mi to pripada ako prerobena chatka, tak zeby byval v rozpore s uzemnym planom? Ale hlavne ze slobodaaaa :lol:


trvale byvat mozes kde len chces, kludne si mozes trvale byvat aj na kole uprostred liptovskej mary. ina vec je samozrejme trvaly pobyt. ale nie je nijaka korelacia medzi povolenim trvaleho pobytu a povolenim elektrickej pripojky. u nas kusok nad trencinom je napriklad uprostred pola stlpik, na vrchu stlpika je zasuvka a v tej zasuvke je prud. najblizsia usadlost je snad tri kilometre. 
nebudem hodnotit chalaniskove problemy s pripojkou, pretoze dany pripad nepoznam. ale predpokladam, ze ked pise nepovolili, tak to najskor znamena nieco ako nepovolili mi to tak ako som si to predstavoval ja, napriklad nechceli mi za obecne peniaze natiahnut draty ku okraju mojeho pozemku a ja si tam pichnem predlzovak.


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> ticho, tu sa riešia intergalaktické témy


No veru, co si to tu dovolujeme riesit... spravneho slovaka ma zaujimat len to, co sa riesi v Sme a na Jojke :lol:


----------



## kapibara

Sukino said:


> Aku krizu mas na mysli? Lebo v pripade nejakej velkej ti tu sliepku zoberu.
> .


Mam na mysli taku krizu, ked bude 50% nezamestnanost, lebo sa neoplati produkovat vobec nic, radsej dovazat z ciny. Ked kvoli nizkym prijimom stat prestane financovat zakladne veci, nebudu skoro ziadne dochodky ani minimalna pomoc v hmotnej nudzi... Citala som, ze v Grecku nedodavaju a nepreplacaju ani socialnym poistencom lieky dlhodobo chorym, ze lekari vysetruju len ak im zaplatis v hotovosti konzultaciu atd. Taka situacia moze kludne nastat hocikde o par rokov bez ohladu na zdroje ropy. Vobec si nemyslim, ze ludia v mestach sa budu mat lepsie ako ti na dedinach, aj ked nebudu tiez uplne sebestacni. Ale mozu fungovat na zaklade vymenneho obchodu, lebo nejake tie potraviny dedincania vzdy budu mat. 



Strummer said:


> No lenze prave tato rovnost sanci je zakladom povojnovej soc-dem spolocnosti a zakladom fungovania Nemecka alebo severskych krajin. Francuzsko je mentalitou niekde uplne inde, to je pravda, ale inak to nie je zla myslienka. Ono je to proste o tom, ze trvale udrzatelna prosperita a rozvoj spolocnosti obvykle vyzaduje etnicky, narodnostne aj nabozensky homogennu spolocnost, v ktorej si vsetci tak nejak uvedomuju ze su na jednej lodi. Aj "socky" aj "burzoazia" musia vediet, ze jedni bez druhych nepreziju, a tak sa to drzi v rovnovahe. Tak ako sme to tu uz riesili... Rakusko, Norsko, atd... xenofobne az rasisicke spolocnosti, v ktorych ale (prave vdaka tej xenofobii) existuje vysoka uroven dovery medzi ludmi, a to zabezpecuje fungujucu spolocnost. A vtedy moze fungovat aj take socialne zmiesane byvanie.


Etnicky a nabozensky homogenna spolocnost je uz davno narusena, takze nemozme ocakavat ziadnu prosperitu a to aj keby nezacala tato kriza. 
Socky nenavidia burzoaziu a burzuazia pohrda sockami, takze ocakavat zeby si mohli spolu nazivat v jednej stvrti a pomahat si je rovnaka utopia akou je komunizmus. A je uplne jedno o mentalitu akej krajiny ide, lebo to je human nature.


----------



## Sukino

didinko said:


> Dá sa povedať, že my dnes žijeme v nadbytku práve kvôli tomu, že oni žijú v nedostatku.


nie neda
A oni sa maju lepsie, ako v minulosti, vdaka rozvoju obchodu, teda aj nam.
Velkym problemom je, ze EU a USA obmedzuju dovoz polnohospodarskych produktov aby zvyhodnili svojich farmarov, ktorym navyse davaju nehorazne dotacie. Keby toto bolo odstranene, tak by zbohatli bezni ludia na oboch stranach.

co sa tyka faktov:
Share of undernourished people in the developing world
1970	37%
2009	16%
a to napriek narastu obyvatelstva zo 4 na 7 miliard


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Socky nenavidia burzoaziu a burzuazia pohrda sockami, takze ocakavat zeby si mohli spolu nazivat v jednej stvrti a pomahat si je rovnaka utopia akou je komunizmus. A je uplne jedno o mentalitu akej krajiny ide, lebo to je human nature.


To je ale dost pesimisticky nazor. Podla mna to nie je utopia, akurat ze socky aj burzoazia obcas potrebuju poriadne prefackat, aby im doslo, ze su na jednej lodi. Po druhej svetovej vojne im to doslo, napriklad. Zakladom je, ze "elity" nemozu byt izolovane od zvysku spolocnosti, teda musia byt v priamom dosahu nasledkov svojich vlastnych rozhodnuti. To je to, co nefunguje v dnesnej spolocnosti a co by bolo treba zmenit.


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Citala som, ze v Grecku nedodavaju a nepreplacaju ani socialnym poistencom lieky dlhodobo chorym, ze lekari vysetruju len ak im zaplatis v hotovosti konzultaciu atd. Taka situacia moze kludne nastat hocikde o par rokov bez ohladu na zdroje ropy.


Ja si praveze myslim, ze to nastat hocikde nemoze. Europa je najvacsia svetova ekonomika, produkuje obrovske mnozstvo veci, ktore su vsade vo svete potrebne, a rovnako na europskom trhu su zavisle zase ine krajiny. Grecko je specificky pripad v tom, ze je to krajina ktora vytvara minimalnu pridanu hodnotu, v podstate ju nikto na nic nepotrebuje, a v minulosti sa tam proste liali peniaze a ludia si tam na to zvykli. Teraz sa prestali liat, a zrazu je "kriza". Neviem si ale predstavit, za akych okolnosti by podobna situacia mohla nastat v celej Europe. Podla mna je to "bud/alebo". Bud veci pojdu takto dalej, postupne pomaly sa budeme otacat smerom k sustainable development, znizovat zavislost na fosilnych palivach, samozrejme znizovat aj zivotnu uroven, postupne, po krokoch, pri zachovani fungovania spolocnosti. Alebo to cele uplne padne, a bude totalna anarchia. Ale nieco co by bolo medzi tym, tak ako dnes v Grecku, si neviem v celo-europskom kontexte velmi predstavit.


----------



## kapibara

Strummer said:


> socky aj burzoazia obcas potrebuju poriadne prefackat, aby im doslo, ze su na jednej lodi. Po druhej svetovej vojne im to doslo, napriklad.


Tak skus vyfackat nejakych obyvatelov v osade pri Kosiciach a potom aj nejaku aristokraticku rodinu a vysvetli im, ze musia spolu nazivat, lebo su na jednej lodi, ze sa vzajomne potrebuju. :lol: A este im vysvetli, ze musia takto spolunazivat, aby sa maximalizovala ochrana prirodnych nerastnych zdrojov, aby sa neplytvalo. Ak sa ti podari presvedcit co len jedneho cloveka z tychto skupin, tak moja ucta. Alebo chces delit napriklad tak, ze ti z osad budu v jednej stvrti s tymi co zarabaju 400 eur a aristokracia bude s vyssou strednou triedou, alebo ako? Naschval som uviedla tieto dve extremne kategorie obyvatelov, aby si videl aka je to absurdita a utopia. Ved existuju ludia, ktori sa dokazu odstahovat len preto, ze im vadi ze maju za susedov vychodniarov, tak si predstav nieco extremnejsie. 
Idea Sustainable city je uzasna, ale aj vramci nej sa zakonite a pochopitelne vytvoria gheta. Nevytvorili by sa len v pripade ze by vznikli v povojnovom obdobi, alebo by bol komunizmus. 




Strummer said:


> Ale nieco co by bolo medzi tym, tak ako dnes v Grecku, si neviem v celo-europskom kontexte velmi predstavit.


ja si viem predstavit uuuuplne vsetko. :lol:


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Tak skus vyfackat nejakych obyvatelov v osade pri Kosiciach a potom aj nejaku aristokraticku rodinu a vysvetli im, ze musia spolu nazivat, lebo su na jednej lodi, ze sa vzajomne potrebuju. :lol: A este im vysvetli, ze musia takto spolunazivat, aby sa maximalizovala ochrana prirodnych nerastnych zdrojov, aby sa neplytvalo. Ak sa ti podari presvedcit co len jedneho cloveka z tychto skupin, tak moja ucta. Alebo chces delit napriklad tak, ze ti z osad budu v jednej stvrti s tymi co zarabaju 400 eur a aristokracia bude s vyssou strednou triedou, alebo ako? Naschval som uviedla tieto dve extremne kategorie obyvatelov, aby si videl aka je to absurdita a utopia.


Sak vravim, ze obcas sa stane, ze udalosti ich vyfackaju a nebudu mat na vyber a ani ich nikto nebude musiet presviedcat. Nie ze by som si to zelal, ale obcas je to asi nutne. Dnes zijeme v rozmaznanej dobe, ludia maju vsetok luxus za nic, a potom to aj tak vyzera. Nedavno som docital super knihu (Collapse) a tam su perfektne popisane vselijake historicke priklady spolocnosti, ktore sa zrutili a skoncili, z roznych dovodov. Krasne je z toho vidiet, ze toto v com zijeme nie je nic nove, jediny rozdiel je v tom ze dnes je to globalne. Ale je tam aj par prikladov spolocnosti, ktore ziju a funguju, strasne sa mi pacil priklad jedneho pacifickeho ostrova (Tikopia), uplne izolovaneho, kde uz par tisic rokov funguje osidlenie, ktore prezilo vsetko, prave preto ze zije udrzatelnym sposobom a ludia si uvedomuju svoju zodpovednost. Uroven populacie drzia permanentne na 1200 ludoch, ani viac, ani menej. Je to fakt zaujmave, ze ludia ktorych povazujeme za "primitivnych" dokazu nieco, k comu sa my ani nie sme schopni priblizit.


----------



## Sukino

^ bullshit

Ten ostrov urcite prikladnym nie je.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Ten ostrov urcite prikladnym nie je.


Preco nie?


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Apropo, pusti sa uz konecne niekto do reformy toho najpodstatenejsieho - podnikatelskeh sektora?
> Alebo ideme dalej zit v iluzii, ze pravdu mame my a budeme nadalej pokracovat vo svojom ideologickom boji s celym svetom?
> Stale nevidiaci a ignorujuci vysledky nasho myslenia a nazorov?


už na tom robíš nie?


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Ale je tam aj par prikladov spolocnosti, ktore ziju a funguju, strasne sa mi pacil priklad jedneho pacifickeho ostrova (Tikopia), uplne izolovaneho, kde uz par tisic rokov funguje osidlenie, ktore prezilo vsetko, prave preto ze zije udrzatelnym sposobom a ludia si uvedomuju svoju zodpovednost. Uroven populacie drzia permanentne na 1200 ludoch, ani viac, ani menej. Je to fakt zaujmave, ze ludia ktorych povazujeme za "primitivnych" dokazu nieco, k comu sa my ani nie sme schopni priblizit.


Dufam ze ti je jasne ze jeden, jediny, jedinucky dovod preco to tak je ,je ze je to ostrov  Ostrovy su vzdy a vo vsetkom z hladiska evolucie ci uz ludskej alebo aj zvysku prirody velmi specificke...


----------



## zollium

[SK]peter said:


> už na tom robíš nie?


Ano uz nalepil prvu obkladacku :lol: Bez urazky.. len sranda


----------



## Strummer

zollium said:


> Dufam ze ti je jasne ze jeden, jediny, jedinucky dovod preco to tak je ,je ze je to ostrov  Ostrovy su vzdy a vo vsetkom z hladiska evolucie ci uz ludskej alebo aj zvysku prirody velmi specificke...


Akurat ze pointa je v tom, ze existuje x dalsich prikladov pacifickych ostrovov v rovnakych podmienkach, kde sa ludia spravali inak a tym sa znicili (navyraznejsi priklad je Velkonocky ostrov). Vo velkej mierke sa da Zem povazovat za ostrov, a my sa dnes spravame uplne rovnako ako sa spravali obyvatelia Velkonocneho ostrova, namiesto toho aby sme sa inspirovali u obyvatelov Tikopie.


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Akurat ze pointa je v tom, ze existuje x dalsich prikladov pacifickych ostrovov v rovnakych podmienkach, kde sa ludia spravali inak a tym sa znicili (navyraznejsi priklad je Velkonocky ostrov). Vo velkej mierke sa da Zem povazovat za ostrov, a my sa dnes spravame uplne rovnako ako sa spravali obyvatelia Velkonocneho ostrova, namiesto toho aby sme sa inspirovali u obyvatelov Tikopie.


Ja nepoznam presny pribeh tych ostrovov a preco jeden dopadol tak ci onak ale urcite nemozes povedat ze svetadiel je len ostrov vo vacsej mierke.To je zavadzanie a holy nezmysel.To potom ja poviem ze mlaka pred mojim domom je ocean len v mensej mierke ....hno: Trosku sa uvedom ked nieco pises....


----------



## kaxno

Strummer skor tym chcel povedat to, ze nejde o zaujmy toho konkretneho statu, ale o zaujmy ludstva. Tak ako kmen tvori spolocnost na ostrove, tak ludstvo tvori spolocnost na Zemi. 

Ked to zoberieme zo siroka, tak cele ludstvo je jeden "kmen" a Zem je skutocne len ostrov a cim skor to pochopime a zacneme sa tym riadit, tym vacsia bude nadej na zachranu ludskeho druhu. Inak ludstvo vyhynie, na svoju kratkozrakost a pazravost. 

Kym nebude mat ludstvo nejaku "greater enemy", tak stale si bude hladat vnutornu a skriepit sa medzi sebou. Zatial plati, ze najvacsim nepriatelom ludstva, je ludstvo samotne...


----------



## Strummer

Ja vravim, ze planeta, na ktorej ziju ludia, a na ktorej maju k dispozicii obmedzene zdroje, je to iste ako ostrov, na ktorom ziju ludia a maju k dispozicii obmedzene zdroje. Co je na tom nepochopitelne? A rovnako ako ludia na Velkonocnom ostrove sa mnozili, vylovili vsetky ryby, vyrubali vsetky stromy, a tym si znicili svoj ostrov tak sa stal takmer neobyvatelnym, rovnako ludia sa mnozia, likviduju ekosystem planety, a mrhaju obmedzenymi zdrojmi a planetu nicia tak ze sa lahko moze stat pre nas neobyvatelnou. Nehovoriac o tom, ze na Velkonocom ostrove sa nacelnici predbiehali v tom, kto z nich si postavi vacsiu sochu, cize v uplne zbytocnej p***vine. Staci sa pozriet dnes okolo seba, co robia ludia a na ake uplne nezmyselne veci minaju zdroje, a paralela je dost jasna.

Ale to je offtopic, takze koncim uz s touto temou. Link na literaturu som dal, takze sa mozes vzdelavat dalej


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Preco nie?


Pretoze ide o diktaturu, ktora vytvara utrpenie - od zakladneho popierania osobnych tuzob a ambicii az po vrazdenie nepohodlnych clenov spolocnosti, tj. sprava sa ako akakolvek ina diktatura.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Pretoze ide o diktaturu, ktora vytvara utrpenie - od zakladneho popierania osobnych tuzob a ambicii az po vrazdenie nepohodlnych clenov spolocnosti, tj. sprava sa ako akakolvek ina diktatura.


Aha. Takze "slobodna" spolocnost, ktora by skoncila utrpenim, kanibalizmom a nakoniec uplnym zanikom je lepsia alternativa? Pretoze to je jediny logicky vysledok "slobodnej" ludskej cinnosti, v ktorom sa kazdy jedinec pozera len na svoj prospech.

Tu nejde o ziadnu diktaturu, ale o spolocnost, ktora si uvedomuje svoje zavazky voci minulym aj buducim generaciam a voci prostrediu, ktoremu vdacia za to, ze vobec existuju a ziju. Ale chapem ze take nieco je pre egocentrickych sebeckych libertarianov nepochopitelny koncept.


----------



## zollium

kaxno said:


> Strummer skor tym chcel povedat to, ze nejde o zaujmy toho konkretneho statu, ale o zaujmy ludstva. Tak ako kmen tvori spolocnost na ostrove, tak ludstvo tvori spolocnost na Zemi.
> 
> Ked to zoberieme zo siroka, tak cele ludstvo je jeden "kmen" a Zem je skutocne len ostrov a cim skor to pochopime a zacneme sa tym riadit, tym vacsia bude nadej na zachranu ludskeho druhu. Inak ludstvo vyhynie, na svoju kratkozrakost a pazravost.
> 
> Kym nebude mat ludstvo nejaku "greater enemy", tak stale si bude hladat vnutornu a skriepit sa medzi sebou. Zatial plati, ze najvacsim nepriatelom ludstva, je ludstvo samotne...


Sranda je ze kdesi v hlbke svojej duse s tebou tento pohlad zdielam.Len trosku rozlisujme.Ja by som povedal ze ludstvo je skor spolocenstvo vela kmenov s roznymi zvykmi a pohladmi na zivot aj ked,aj podla najnovsich poznatkov v antropologii, pochadzame vsetci doslova z jednej matere :lol:

Ja som len reagoval na to, ze predsa vyzvy a problemy ktorym spolocenstvo ludi kdesi na ostrove v strede oceanu celi a sposob ako ich riesi alebo neriesi, je predsa diametralne odlisny od zvysku civilizacie,to je hadam jasne.Ergo, nieco co funguje niekde na ostrove v strede oceanu s najvacsou pravdepodobnostou nebude fungovat v strede modernej civilizacie.Tym,niecim,samozrejme nemam na mysli gravitaciu, ale akekolvek evolucne, napr. aj socialno-politicko-ekonomicke suvislosti. O tom existuje strasne vela peknych dokumentov.

Cize v tomto zmysle je ostrov upne iny "ekosystem" nez niekde v strede Europy. Najkrajsim prikladom tohto su predsa rastlinne a zivocisne ekosystemy.Na ostrovoch napr.niektore druhy nemaju prirodzenych predatorov alebo nedokazu celit roznym virusom v porovnani s pevninskymi druhmi atd....
To iste plati pre ludske spolocenstva.Ak by som to mal zhrnut tak evolucii sa,aspon co sa ludi tyka,dari lepsie na pevnine nez na ostrovoch.Alebo ?Bolo nam lepsie v slamenych chatrciach ?


----------



## Strummer

Nepochopil, nevadi...


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Aha. Takze "slobodna" spolocnost, ktora by skoncila utrpenim, kanibalizmom a nakoniec uplnym zanikom je lepsia alternativa? Pretoze to je jediny logicky vysledok "slobodnej" ludskej cinnosti, v ktorom sa kazdy jedinec pozera len na svoj prospech.
> 
> Tu nejde o ziadnu diktaturu, ale o spolocnost, ktora si uvedomuje svoje zavazky voci minulym aj buducim generaciam a voci prostrediu, ktoremu vdacia za to, ze vobec existuju a ziju. Ale chapem ze take nieco je pre egocentrickych sebeckych libertarianov nepochopitelny koncept.


Ale s tymto sa da len suhlasit 
Mne islo len o to ze cesta k uvedomelej spolocnosti nebude jednoducha a podla mna sa neda kopirovat nejaky vyvoj niekde na ostrovoch kde su evolucne podmienky uplne ine s tym co sa deje okolo nas


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Nepochopil, nevadi...


Ja som len reagoval na tvoj priklad toho, ako kdesi na ostrove uz tisice rokov ziju ludia udrzatelnym sposobom a spravaju sa zodpovedne.To si napisal ty...

Chcem len povedat, ze nejde o to ze inde by ludia nechceli byt stastni a zodpovedni v udrzatelnej spolocnosti,ale sposob a casovy aspekt, ako sa k tomu dopracovat je zrejme diametralne odlisny,prave kvoli tomu ze ostrovy a kontinenty predstavuju uplne ine evolucne podmienky a faktory  To je cele.


----------



## Strummer

Huh? Toto nema s biologickou evoluciou vobec nic spolocne.


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Huh? Toto nema s biologickou evoluciou vobec nic spolocne.


 Akoze nie ?! To ma s biologickou evoluciou spolocne TOTALNE VSETKO.Ved biologicka evolucia predchadza spolocenskej minimalne idu ruka v ruke. Vsak zakladom vsetkej evolucie,vratane evolucie cloveka,aj tej spolocenskej je predsa biologia resp. prostredie v ktorom sa evolucia odohrava.Hadam sa nebudeme vracat na strednu skolu ?!

Tu je o tom viacej 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution

mala ukazka:



> 1.Adaptation is the evolutionary process whereby an organism becomes better able to live in its habitat or habitats.[156]
> 2.Adaptedness is the state of being adapted: the degree to which an organism is able to live and reproduce in a given set of habitats.[157]
> 3.An adaptive trait is an aspect of the developmental pattern of the organism which enables or enhances the probability of that organism surviving and reproducing.[158]


Ano.Klucovym slovom evolucie je *ADAPTACIA NA DANE PROSTREDIE*.To je podstata evolucie.Sposob ako sa adaptuju a vyvyjaju ludia na ostrove je znacne odlisny od adaptacie ludi na pevnine alebo aj v strede modernej spolocnosti.To je jasne ako facka


----------



## Strummer

Ufff, motas uplne mimo. Z biologickeho evolucneho hladiska su ludia zijuci na pacifickych ostrovoch uplne presne rovnaki ludia ako sme my, az na zopar detailov, ktore s touto temou vobec nesuvisia.

A znova, ak pouzijem priklad Velkonocny Ostrov versus Tikopia, ktory pouzil aj autor tej knihy, tak ti ludia boli uz 100% rovnaki, napriek tomu jedni svoje prostredie znicili a druhi nie. Na zaklade *vlastnych rozhodnuti*, a o tie ide.

Ale toto fakt do tohto threadu vobec nepatri, a pochybujem ze to niekoho zaujima...


----------



## zollium

Strummer said:


> Ufff, motas uplne mimo. Z biologickeho evolucneho hladiska su ludia zijuci na pacifickych ostrovoch uplne presne rovnaki ludia ako sme my, az na zopar detailov, ktore s touto temou vobec nesuvisia.
> 
> A znova, ak pouzijem priklad Velkonocny Ostrov versus Tikopia, ktory pouzil aj autor tej knihy, tak ti ludia boli uz 100% rovnaki, napriek tomu jedni svoje prostredie znicili a druhi nie. Na zaklade *vlastnych rozhodnuti*, a o tie ide.
> 
> Ale toto fakt do tohto threadu vobec nepatri, a pochybujem ze to niekoho zaujima...


 
Strummer, prosim ta nastuduj si Evoluciu Ludskych Spolocenstiev lebo vidim ze o nej malo vies.Prostredie a adaptacia nam,je podstatou tvojho kazdodenneho zivota od rana az do vecera.A malo by to zaujimat uplne kazdeho kto chce pochopit spolocensko-ekonomicke suvislosti pretoze ekonomia je okrem ineho aj o ludoch a ich potrebach ktore maju svoj povod a podstatu v prostredi v ktorom ziju.

Zadalsie protirecis sam sebe pretoze hladas riesenia modernej spolocnosti zijucej na pevnine, porovnavanim dvoch,tisicrocia od civilizacie oddelenych komunit,zijucich na ostrovoch kdesi v strede oceanu, co je TOTALNY NEZMYSEL,uz to pochop.

A co akoze dokazuje tvoj priklad kde jedna skupina ostrov znicila a druha nie? Akoze clovek ma vzdy na vyber? To je predsa nad slnko jasne.Lenze pochop uz konecne ze nemozes porovnavat kmene na ostrovoch a civilizaciu moderneho sveta v globalnych suvislostiach pre Paaaana Jaaana 

Resp. mozes porovnavat ale zavery takehoto porovnania budu absurdneeee.


----------



## Strummer

zollium said:


> Lenze pochop uz konecne ze nemozes porovnavat kmene na ostrovoch a civilizaciu moderneho sveta v globalnych suvislostiach pre Paaaana Jaaana
> 
> Resp. mozes porovnavat ale zavery takehoto porovnania budu absurdneeee.


Jasne ze mozem. Okrem toho ja tu len citujem Jareda Diamonda, precitaj si obidve jeho knizky na tuto temu, ak ta to tak velmi zaujima. Pripadne este Short History Of Progress od Ronalda Wrighta, tam je to tiez dobre vysvetlene.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wizard112

Ako dlho ešte vydrží Slovensko kapitalizmus?

*Niektoré* pasáže sú naozaj výstižné. I keď musím povedať, že k "nezávislosti" pohľadu by sa tam hodila aj kritika Smeru za ich prešľapy.


----------



## Wizzard

Zase to naše úžasné Poľsko  http://www.sme.sk/c/6535316/smrtiaci-metanol-mal-prist-z-polska-zo-zmesi-do-ostrekovacov.html


----------



## didinko

^^Za toto predsa Poliaci nemôžu. Metanol v zmesi do ostrekovačov je úplne normálna vec, pokiaľ sa ju nerozhodneš piť. Na vine sú zrejme české organizované skupiny, ktoré sa snažili z tejto zmesi vyrobiť pálenku.


----------



## Sukino

Na vine je vlada so svojim predrazenym aparatom, ktory tomuto nezabranil a vysokymi danami, ktore vytvaraju cierny trh v prvom rade.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Aha. Takze "slobodna" spolocnost, ktora by skoncila utrpenim, kanibalizmom a nakoniec uplnym zanikom je lepsia alternativa?Pretoze to je jediny logicky vysledok "slobodnej" ludskej cinnosti, v ktorom sa kazdy jedinec pozera len na svoj prospech.


nie a nic take som nespominal


Strummer said:


> Tu nejde o ziadnu diktaturu, ale o spolocnost, ktora si uvedomuje svoje zavazky voci minulym aj buducim generaciam a voci prostrediu, ktoremu vdacia za to, ze vobec existuju a ziju.


"Spolocnost" si nic neuvedomuje. Ide o diktaturu. Ale to sa cloveku, ktory nechape, ze ludia maju pravo na slobodny vyvoj a smerovanie tazko vysvetluje.


Strummer said:


> Ale chapem ze take nieco je pre egocentrickych sebeckych libertarianov nepochopitelny koncept.


Pise clovek, ktory predtym napisal, ze sa na zvysok spolocnosti a jej smerovanie uz davno vykaslal.:nuts:


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Pise clovek, ktory predtym napisal, ze sa na zvysok spolocnosti a jej smerovanie uz davno vykaslal.:nuts:


*Slovenskej* spolocnosti. Maly, ale velmi podstatny rozdiel.



Sukino said:


> Ide o diktaturu. Ale to sa cloveku, ktory nechape, ze ludia maju pravo na slobodny vyvoj a smerovanie tazko vysvetluje.


Takze ty ako clovek nemas ziadnu zodpovednost voci predoslym generaciam, vdaka ktorym tu vobec mozes byt, a vdaka ktorym mozes zit tento luxusny a bezstarostny zivot? Ani voci buducim generaciam, tvojim detom, ich detom, a tak dalej...? Dolezitejsie nez tato zodpovednost je tvoje "slobodne smerovanie"? To je nechutny egoizmus.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Takze ty ako clovek nemas ziadnu zodpovednost voci predoslym generaciam, vdaka ktorym tu vobec mozes byt, a vdaka ktorym mozes zit tento luxusny a bezstarostny zivot? Ani voci buducim generaciam, tvojim detom, ich detom, a tak dalej...? Dolezitejsie nez tato zodpovednost je tvoje "slobodne smerovanie"? To je nechutny egoizmus.


Tie dve veci sa nevylucuju. Prave naopak. Otrocke a totalitne zmyslanie smeruje k egoizmu a strate zodpovednosti.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Tie dve veci sa nevylucuju. Prave naopak. Otrocke a totalitne zmyslanie smeruje k egoizmu a strate zodpovednosti.


Treba studovat trosku viacej historie. Volny trh a "slobodna spolocnost" nikdy nikde nedokazali dlhodobo existovat v podmienkach trvale udrzatelnej spolocnosti a obmedzenych zdrojov. Individualna zodpovednost vo vacsich mierkach nez som JA (a moja rodina) nefunguje, a udrzatelna spolocnost vzdy vyzaduje top-down riadenie, aby mohla dlhodobo existovat. Ale to ludia ako ty zistia, az ked sa v takej situacii (obmedzenych zdrojov) ocitnu (akurat ze vtedy uz bude neskoro). Teraz si zijete v prebytku a luxuse a myslite si ze to je samozrejme, a nechapete suvislosti. Mate plnu hubu slobody a nevidite ze vasa "slobodna" zapadna spolocnost bola od zaciatku az po dnesok zalozena na vykoristovani inych spolocnosti a kultur a plytvani ukradnutych zdrojov.

Ja som si vzdy myslel, ze by bol fantasticky experiment dat na nejaky ostrov (podobny ako napriklad spominana Tikopia) trebars tisic presvedcenych libertarianov, dat im k dispozicii dostatok materialu a zdrojov, aby mohli odstartovat tu svoju "slobodnu spolocnost" a potom pozorovat ze ako sa im ta "individualna zodpovednost" dari. Myslim ze by to bolo velmi poucne :lol:


----------



## Sukino

Neviem, co tu splietas stale o libertarianoch. K veci nemozes hovorit?


> *totalitna spolocnost* bola od zaciatku az po dnesok zalozena na vykoristovani inych spolocnosti a kultur a plytvani ukradnutych zdrojov.


FYP


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Strummer píše k veci, píše o trvalej udržateľnosti, ktorá by mala byť hlavným cieľom ľudstva a dá sa zrealizovať len prísnou kontrolou ťažby a výroby. Keď už zdroje míňame, tak aby sme ich míňali efektívne na výrobu kvalitných výrobkov, ktoré budú slúžiť, tak dlho ako sa dá a nieže za život vystriedame 15 rôznych pračiek, v ktorých sa vždy niečo dojebe a oprava je pomaly drahšia ako kúpa novej. Môžeš to volať totalita ale nič to nezmení na fakte, že je to jediný spôsob ako zaistiť dlhodobé fungovanie vyspelej spoločnosti. Keď je pre teba dôležitejšia sloboda prežrať zdroje svojím deťom, tak sa nie je o čom baviť.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


> Strummer píše k veci, píše o trvalej udržateľnosti, ktorá by mala byť hlavným cieľom ľudstva a dá sa zrealizovať len prísnou kontrolou ťažby a výroby. Keď už zdroje míňame, tak aby sme ich míňali efektívne na výrobu kvalitných výrobkov, ktoré budú slúžiť, tak dlho ako sa dá a nieže za život vystriedame 15 rôznych pračiek, v ktorých sa vždy niečo dojebe a oprava je pomaly drahšia ako kúpa novej. Môžeš to volať totalita ale nič to nezmení na fakte, že je to jediný spôsob ako zaistiť dlhodobé fungovanie vyspelej spoločnosti. Keď je pre teba dôležitejšia sloboda prežrať zdroje svojím deťom, tak sa nie je o čom baviť.


Snahy o utopiu a kontrolu koncia vyvrazdovanim ludi kvoli opacnym nazorom a genocidami a absolutnym zrujnovanim krajin. Prikladov je viac ako dost, vratane Slovenska. v 20. storoci.


----------



## wuane

*Ako sa zachytávajú vírusy? V Esete ich majú 200-tisíc denne*

http://tv.sme.sk/v/25153/ako-sa-zachytavaju-virusy-v-esete-ich-maju-200-tisic-denne.html

Mimo ine je tam aj pekny pohlad na BA z Aupark Tower :cheers:


----------



## Prievan

Sukino said:


> Snahy o utopiu a kontrolu koncia vyvrazdovanim ludi kvoli opacnym nazorom a genocidami a absolutnym zrujnovanim krajin. Prikladov je viac ako dost, vratane Slovenska. v 20. storoci.


Nesposobuje to skor honba za peniazmi a mocou?


----------



## [SK]peter

Prievan said:


> Nesposobuje to skor honba za peniazmi a mocou?


nie, tých čo s tebou nesúhlasia povraždíš. označíš ich za menejcennych, podľudí ktorí nechapu tvojej spásonosnej myšlienke. tak ako sa niekoľko krát stalo v historii.


----------



## Prievan

[SK]peter said:


> nie, tých čo s tebou nesúhlasia povraždíš. označíš ich za menejcennych, podľudí ktorí nechapu tvojej spásonosnej myšlienke. tak ako sa niekoľko krát stalo v historii.


Cize vrazdenie kvoli rope je sposobene tym, ze niekto che pomahat druhym? Farmaceuticky priemysel vyraba zbytocne lieky nie kvoli peniazom ale kvoli tomu aby sa mali coho ludia najest, to iste trh z potravinami atd atd  . 

Sice nesuhlasim so Strummerom, ze by mohol existovat dlhodobo v spolocnosti jedinec ktory by ju vedel riadit, to sa musi naucit cela spolocnost ako fungovat spolu za ucelo sebazdokonalovania. Ale oznacit snahu o to co nazivate "Utopia" za horsie a devastujucejsie riesenie ako mame dnes je ............... na psychiatriu


----------



## wuane

:lurker:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Za chvíľu pribudne do ignore listu aj Terno...


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Vám ebe s tým mekácom a iným fastfood práčkami na vašu penaženku ale hlavne zdravie? sak to je odpad najväčší na svete. Nechápeme ako to može niekto jest šak to ani mäso nie je a max nezdrave a drahe !!!! a je to presne postavene na princípe ako konzumna coca cola daš si jeden a si hladný  bože milujem ked tam este vídim tých tlstých ludi ako tam stoja v rade. Tieto zapadoeuropske oeby v podnikani na tupe konzumne tlsté ovce aich penaženky :lol: A vy tu este nad tým onanujete fakt :lol:


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kapibara said:


> ze ma sialene naklady, lebo predava cinske veci na ktorych ma take marze, ze do mesiaca sa mu to vrati.


toto je táke krčmové že až :lol: dnes sa nemôžu predávať fejky z činy lebo SOI kontroluje originalitu značkových veci odkedy sme v EU a hlavne taketo nakupné centrá. Marža je 100-120 percent ak kupis tricko za 10 predjana cena je 20e plus DPH cize konecna cena je 25 ale 5 ide státu na tu DPH tých 10 je akože čista marža ale v tej marže máš prenajom priestorov +energie , platy zamestnancov za ktorých musis platit vysoke odovody, naklady na reklamáciu, náklady na dovoz tovaru a treba si uvedomiť ze také zariadenie predajne aj s prácami a architektom ta výjdu na 30 až 60tisic a to tiež treba zarátať do marže (na 2 roky). Tak potom tí vyjde hruby zisk z marže 2eura na jedno triko plus po zdaneni to mas 1euro v cistom . *Marža nie je zisk to by si už mohlo viac sedlákov uvedomiť na SK * Takže male obchody ledva preživaju a krachuju je to pekne vidiet v Auparku kde sa to dost meni a ostanu len velke retazce a korporacie


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> ostanu len velke retazce a korporacie


internetove shopy.


----------



## kapibara

del


----------



## ejo

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Vám ebe s tým mekácom a iným fastfood práčkami na vašu penaženku ale hlavne zdravie? sak to je odpad najväčší na svete. Nechápeme ako to može niekto jest šak to ani mäso nie je a max nezdrave a drahe !!!! a je to presne postavene na princípe ako konzumna coca cola daš si jeden a si hladný  bože milujem ked tam este vídim tých tlstých ludi ako tam stoja v rade. Tieto zapadoeuropske oeby v podnikani na tupe konzumne tlsté ovce aich penaženky :lol: A vy tu este nad tým onanujete fakt :lol:


Ja som ešte nikdy Mc donald neochutnal a to mám 25, ale nebanujem :dunno:. Zato som ochutnal 2x burgerking a 1x miss millies :eat: no ale sú to iné uke:

Keď tam sídli Orange mali dať oranžovú fasádu a basta


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

aquila said:


> tak pri moci je fico, takze J&T ide karta ... maju aj svojho primatora, vsak zase dostali pozemky za 70 mio zdarma .. tak je potom sveta podnikat ..


Bože ty si tak strašne senilný s tym ficom a J&T že mi to pripomína Henricha co tu daval tie jeho senilne kraviny tak jak ty teraz. Tiež tu je vyše 200 zahraničných firiem co maju 100x väčšie zisky ako džíííejtííí a dostali tiež pozemky zadarmo, navyše od JandT ako bonus ďanové prazdniny a ne jedného otroka dostali 50tisiíc. tak JandT je pri nich na smiech. Prečo však taký LOLO ako ty rieši omrvinky? Je to pod vplyvom TV a medii? žeby si bol ovcou dnešných medíí? Alebo prečo každy den ale fakt každy den spomináš JandT a nespominas Samsung Tesco VW?. Treba si uvedomiť že Slovensko ide zapadoueropskou cestou kde všetko ovladaju velke korporacie a finačne skupiny maju kartel s vladou u nas to je na začiatku celého toho cirkusu jasne to je vidiet na tých zahraničných korporaciach co su tu etablovane a ich nechutne oeby na tvoju penazenku  
Ved keby tie zahrabične firmy u nas platili aspon trochu dane tak sa tu máme jak vo švajčiarsku a nemusime ziadne dane zvysovat
P.s nezasatavam sa JnadT a mam ich v pake tak ako ty len mi vadí že tu senilne v každom poste pišeš tie iste kraviny bože ved to je maximalne chore ako si na dne ale to myslim vážne


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..!


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kapibara said:


> A to mas odkial prosim ta, ze na cinske tricka mas marzu 100-120%??? To co si popisal, je marza obchodu, ktory predava v europe vyrobene tricka.
> Nadnarodna spolocnost, ktora ma v kazdom meste 5 butikov a predava cinske veci, ma marzu minimalne 600 %!!!


Takže všetky veci sa vyrábajú v číne. V europe sa maximalne vyrabaju: obleky, pracovné monterky a také že trička mikiny atd a sa vyrabaju len v polsku rumunsku a turecku. ak aj nejake trick ma ze made in europe je to ojeb je to cina 
Sam so tu spominal že mam takú vedlajsiu vlastnu aktivitu v jednom eshope (ale to tu riesit nechcem) a presne poznam ceny a marže mam xy velkoobchodných cenikov od vyrobcov aj z ciny pri tom predajne ceny sa musia dodržiavat je to obchodna politika predajca ma 100percent a znacka (vyrobca) detto. 
Kamoska robila v auparku PEEK & CLOPPENBURG kde sa predavaju znacky ako Marc O’Polo, Tommy Hilfiger, , BOSS , HUGO, Gant a iné a maju to s 100percentnou maržou ich denné tržby pred rokom boli 10tisic evri co je mesacne 300tisic z toho ide 60tisic na DPH a z tých 240tisic mas 140 ako hruby zisk z toho zaplatis platy a odvody zamestnacom plus prenájom a ine a ostane ti v hrumbom tak 60-70tisic co je cisty zisk po zdaneni a zaplateni vsetkých odvodov 35-40tisic čo je dost silne luxus čislo to ti povie každy podnikatel
ak by nejaky obchod mal väčšie marže a 600-800percentne marže co je uplny nezmysel tak to by bol ten zisk už aký strašne velký? ale nepoznam ziadny obchod ktorý by take marže mal sak mi taký napíš? Ak by to tak bolo reagoval by na to trh - vela finančných skupin by to ho islo aj bohatých ludi a trh by tie marže tak či tak dal dole lebo konkurencia je velka a fakt velka. Take marže by sa neudržali ani rok. Je to ako ked tu vznikol portal "zlavadna" bolo to na tu dobu mrte vynosne na co reagoval trh a dnes tu uz mas tych zlavovych portalov cez 50 a ceny a marze a zisky isli dole a uz to je 5centova zalezitost takže na všetko reaguje trh a také marže by tu nevydržali ani rok, preto je to čistý nezmysel že 600-800precentne marže 
Druhy priklad ti možem dat slovensku siet exisport.sk ktora najprv predavala tie old znacky Adidas nike atd a dnes okrem nich predava vlastnu znacku AUTHORITY ktoru vyrabuju v Cine a teraz uvazuju ze vyrobu presunu do turecka a rumunska aby to mali lacnejsie vzhladom na cla a prepravu co mrte predrazuje vyrobnu cenu. Sam majitel exisportu pre trend povedal že tu znacku predavaju s 2 väčšou maržou ako tie ostatne značky ciže 200percentnu maržu maju, ale tú značku si tvoria sami co su dalšie naklady. Podobne na tom funguje aj teranova o ktorej je zname ze si to predva sama vyraba v cine a ma 200percent cize 3nasobok ale 600-800percentnu marze nepoznam nikde to by na trhu nevydržalo ani rok


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Dino, odporucam ladovu sprachu a kupel vo vani plnej nasekaneho ladu.
> Potom sa prebehni na cerstvom vzduchu a daj si aspon 40 km.
> Na to si daj dalsi ladovy kupel.
> 
> 
> Mozte mi niekto vysvetlit, kde sa vo Vychodnej Europe beru tieto nezmyselne reci o ovladani Zpadnej Europy co najvacsimi korporaciami?
> 
> A mozte mi tu niekto vymenovat tie korporacie z krajin podobnych velkostou Slovensku - Danska, Irska, Islandu, Norska, Svedska, Finska a podobnych?
> 
> Dino, skus si uz konecne do tej tvojej tvrdohlavej hlavy nakopat fakt, ze cela Zap. Europa a cely vyspelky svet su postavene *na malych a strednych podnikoch*, ktore tvoria chrbtovu kost kazdej vyspelej krajiny!!!
> 
> A ze ked tuto chrbtovu kost nemas, az vtedy dostavas krajiny ako Slovensko, alebo Rusko, ktore su ovladane tymi megakorporaciami - alebo skor oligarchiou!


ty si strasne sprosty mas ty vobec strednu školu?
V UK je symmbol takýchto spolocnosti TESCO ktore v UK zničilo a zvalcovalo tisice malých podnikatelov takisto ako v CESKU a na SK. Tesco v UK ovlada aj ine segmenty aj finance a to je fakt pekna krajina posiata prevadzkami TESCA. Okrem TESCA je to aj Sportdirect a kopec inych sieti obchodov co maju vyse 300 prevadzok po celom UK. A co siete kaviarni, Mcdonald alebo siet pubov alebo aj siet fitnescentier ci hotelov cerp stanica jedna siet to su vsetko siete ktore su roztrusne po celom UK a tieto siete max likviduju malých podnikatelov vUK ktorí im nemaju ako konkurovat. tieto siete v uk vlastnia 2-3 financne skupiny ktore su este prepojene
Z tych velkých celosvetových su to Samsung Sony Apple alebo napriklad finacna skupina VW ktora ma strasne vela aktivit kupili cesku skodu spanielsky SEAT maju aj finacne sluzby a poistovne. Takže v západnej europe mas tych corporacii mrte viac ako u nas. Ale uz aj k nam taketo corporacie chodia a ovladaju nase trhy cim dalej viac a viac Fakt to uz u nas bude jak na zapade ze si budes kupovat v jednom ochode jest budes v jednom fastfoode a jazdit budes na jednom aute aj ked pod inou znackou


----------



## kaxno

Toto sa mi celkom hodi ako prispevok do diskusie: http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/how-t...oing.html?goback=.gde_106893_member_172064316


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Phill

myslienku domov za 40 000€ si uz opustil?

- k tej rade => ;-)


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane




----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## historik

Zaq-, nie všetci Slováci sú takí ako píšeš. Áno, máme svoje chyby a nedostatky. Viem, že sa nedá donekonečna vyhovárať na bývalý režim, ale myslím si, že je to hlavne pozostatok socializmu: ľudia takmer tri generácie hľadeli so závisťou na konzumnú spoločnosť a spojili si šťastie s peniazmi, s ktorými si všetko (skutočne všetko) vybavil. Bude to trvať ďalšie 2-3 generácie, kým sa toho zbavíme. Sám to vidím okolo seba - mladí už nemajú problém, vedia sa o seba postarať, vzdelávajú sa a vidia svet novými očami (áno, sú tam stále pozostatky "blbej výchovy" ale mení sa to k lepšiemu). Nemajú problém odísť za lepším, chcú veci meniť. Ešte nemajú takú silu ale chce to čas. 

Ja s tým tiež bojujem, patrím do generácie, ktorá ešte zažila socializmus (jeho zlé i dobré stránky), obaja rodičia tzv. "staré štruktúry". A napriek tomu sa snažím pristupovať k veciam otvorene. Táto krajina má v určitých oblastiach nesmierne ťažké poškodenia, v iných je úplne zdravá. To najkatastrofálnejšie, čo tu existuje, je súdnictvo - ak sa podarí vyčistiť tento Augliášov chliev, pohne sa všetko ostatné. Podľa mňa totiž nie je zásadným problémom Slovenska túžba po peniazoch a konzumnej spoločnosti (tá je vo všetkých západných krajinách); zásadný problém je nízka až nulová vymožiteľnosť práva a vysoká korupcia, pričom obe so sebou úzko súvisia. Súdy a polícia ti nepomôžu, peniaze áno. Ak sa zmenia súdy a polícia, zmení sa Slovensko. Nie domy za 40 000€ ale rýchle súdy a zákony platiace pre každého a bez výnimky, tvrdo vyžadované zákonodarnou a výkonnou mocou - až potom tu bude poriadok a prosperita prre šikovných a nie "šikovných"..


----------



## wuane

^^ napisal si to velmi pekne a suhlasim,ale *Borec upokojil situáciu v justícii.
:dunno:


*http://www.sme.sk/c/6561875/fico-borec-upokojil-situaciu-v-justicii.html


----------



## Prievan

Milan ten tvoj zapadoeuropsky model je ekologicka katastrofa!!!


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Chces povedat, ze zivotne prostredie a ekologia v Zapadnej Europe, je na tom ovela horsie, ako na Vychode, v Rusku, alebo Indii a Cine?
> 
> A ze je to Vychod, na cele so Slovenskom a Cinou, ktoru je lidrom a nositelom ekologickeho pokroku, najnovsich trendov a zelenych technologii?


Nie Milan nie je, akurat ze sa na to pozeras strasne kratkozrako, bez globalneho kontextu. Vyspely "zapad" exportuje negativne externality prave na Vychod, resp. smerom do rozvojovych krajin. Kdeze sa to vyrabaju vsetky tie sabrachy pod zapadnymi znackami ? Odkialze berie zapad energiu na svoj rozmach a rozvoj "cistych" technologii ?


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Ano, pravdu mal v tom, ze v zahranici nikoho nezaujimas a zijes tu sam pre seba.
> Ked sa ta aj spytaju, ako sa mas, automaticky ocakavaju, ze povies dobre, aj ked to nikoho nezaujima.
> Faktom vsak je, ze to nie je falosnost, ale spolocenska slusnost.


Toto mám ako chápať. Načo sa vlastne pýtajú aby neboli za neslušných? Nikoho to nezaujíma, aj tak vedia dopredu tvoju odpoveď a nechcú byť neslušný, lebo sa nespýtajú čo ich nezaujíma a o čom dopredu vedia. 
To je trochu pritiahnuté za vlasy, nemyslíš. To už počasie vyšlo z módy, lebo to bola väčšinou téma, keď už nebolo o čom diskutovať s človekom, ktorého stretneš prvýkrát.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

^^ Milan,prosim ta,nestrpcuj zivot slusnym ,pracujucim ludom na tomto fore.Tieto tvoje posledne vylevy su sice mozno z casti pravdive,ale znechucujes ludi z tej uzitocnejsej casti spolocnosti ,a ti co za to mozu to aj tak necitaju.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## marish

podme sa bavit radsej o pocasi.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> A btw, mozme za to uplne vsetci - a to nielen nasimi vyznavanymi hodnotami, ale aj nasou pasivitou a ignorovanim skutocnosti.


Omyl,ja za nic nemozem. Som pracujuci student,ktory doteraz chodil do skoly,momentalne mam rok prestavku tak sa snazim odbremenit rodicov a pracujem.Zil som cely zivot v skromnych pomeroch(ako som uz pisal,obaja rodicia su ucitelia),az v poslednych rokoch vdaka zrucnosti mojho otca sme dokazali zobrat hypoteku a svojpomocne sme postavili dom.Nic som nemal zadarmo,ked som chcel nieco drahe,isiel som na brigadu,prvu oficialnu v 15 a odvtedy kazde leto,ked sa dalo aj pocas skolskeho roka,no aj predtym som sem tam za nejaku pomoc dokazal zarobit nejake drobne. Ja sa necitim zodpovedny za nic. Preto ma dost uraza,ked ma niekto hadze do jedneho vreca a hovori ze za zly stav spolocnosti mozeme vsetci.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

^^ vypisovanim na internete nic nezmozes,a ludia tu na fore,a teda vratane mna sme asi uboziaci co sa na nic tiez tym padom nezmozu.Tak nam to ukaz,ako mame konat,prebrat zodpovednost.Ale nie z Irska cez internet.  Lebo zatial robime len presne to iste co ty.Vypisujeme svoje uvahy o tom ako by to malo vyzerat. Ale ty si starterom iniciativy,tak preber ty tu zodpovednost o ktorej hovoris,a urob nieco.A nevyhovaraj sa teda na nas ,ze my nic nerobime.Lebo inac splnas vsetky podmienky ktore si napisal o post vyssie.


----------



## beardie

zaq- said:


> Tak isto, kde je @berdie, @clovek a ostatni ekonomovia?
> Spolu s Defaultom? :


neviem ako "berdie" ale ja tie tvoje sracky citam pravidelne


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

ma o nu vobec niekto zaujem? nebudu to zase len 14x opakovane rovnake napady?
keby sem aspon 5 ludi (z tych 8 aktivnych) napisalo, ze o to maju zaujem, tak potom zacni, inak je to z tvojej strany len dranie klavesnice a verim, ze si vies najst aj zmysluplnejsie travenie volneho casu

ide mi len o tvoje dobro ;-)


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

ospravedlnujem sa, ale nezucastnim sa


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## glenyan

zaq- said:


> :
> Co vsak mozem napisat, to su vlastne skusenosti z podnikania a jeho zaciatkov tak na SLovensku, ako aj v Irsku, ked mozem taktiez napisat vsetko to, co ma o podnikani naucili Iri a celkovo irske prostredie.


Mňa zaujímavú tvoje vlastné skúsenosti z podnikania a jeho začiatkov či už z SK alebo v IRL. A myslím že nie som sám


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

ekonom nie som a aj ked som z casti ekonomicky odbor uz takmer dostudoval, angazujem sa v mierne inej oblasti


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

ekonomika a podnikanie ma suvis so vsetkymi oblastami vo svete, ci uz pozitivne, alebo negativne
reagujem preto, lebo si ma spomenul


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Golden

New _World Bank Doing Business Report 2013:_

1.	Singapore
2.	Hong Kong
3.	New Zealand
4.	USA
5.	Denmark
6.	Norway
7.	UK
8.	S. Korea
9.	Georgia
10.	Australia
11.	Finland
13. Sweden
14. Iceland
15. Ireland
20. Germany
21. Estonia
25. Latvia
27. Lithuania
29. Austria
30. Portugal
31. Netherlands
33. Belgium
34. France
35. Slovenia
36. Cyprus
44. Spain
46. Slovakia
54. Hungary
55. Poland
56. Luxembourg
65. Czech Rep.
66. Bulgaria
72. Romania
73. Italy
78. Greece
102. Malta


----------



## Schipol

*Raiffeisen bank uz aj na Slovensku- prvu pobocku otvorili v Skalici*
http://www.raiffeisen.sk/sk/o-banke...-prvu-pobocku-raiffeisen-banky-slovensku.html


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Marketing, už majú na Slovensku dve banky a to rovno tú najblbšiu Tatru a jednu najlepších Zuno.


----------



## zaq-

.:


----------



## kaxno

Milan, tak ako Motylx, tak aj ja nesuhlasim s celym tvojim prispevkom. Niektore vyjadrenia povazujem za "perloidne", resp. take, ktore na mojej tvari vytvaraju usmev. Konkretne napr. toto: 



> 2 roky dozadu, oslovil Ivana Miklosa obkladac z Irska a Ivan, stojaci na najvyssom spolocenskom piedestali na Slovensku, zaujaty svojou dokonalostou a obdivujuci svoj pseudoekonomicky nazor, sa len povysene zasmial a poslal obkladaca k vode.
> Co si Ivan neuvedomil, to je jeho vlastna nezmyselna idelogia, ktoru povazoval omylom za zdravy rozum a fakt, ze ten obkladac ju dokazal prehliadnut.
> Sice si to Ivan nikdy verejne neprizna, tak ako ty a ostatni, Ivanovu poziciu na Slovensku kompletne zbural ten obkladac a to pomocou jeho 300-euroveho netbooku a zopar intenrnetovych diskusii, kde vo volnom case poukazal na nelogiku a nezmysel Ivanovych ekonomickych teorii.
> Na tomto priklade aspon mozes vidiet, aki ste slabucki a ubohi.


Co vsak Milan nemeni nic na tom, ze pod tu cast, ktoru som repostoval sa na 100% podpisujem.


----------



## E499.3056

zaq- said:


> http://blog.etrend.sk/miroslav-beblavy/2012/11/08/fico-ludu-zerte-tie-grafy/diskusia


Velmi dobre napisane. Ale kedze mu chyba sebareflexia, nikdy to nepochopi.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Qwert said:


> Veľmi pekne vyzerá aj Salzburg Hauptbahnhof: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97110670&postcount=714
> 
> U nás sa zmôžeme akurát na gýčové rekonštrukcie ako Trnava. hno:


Velka cast ludi na zemi nema co jest a pit a my tu onanujeme nad nejakou zbytocne snobskou stanicou v AT... Cim dalej si ludia nic nevazia a chcu mat najradsej zlatom vydlazdenu cestu a pritom si nevazime co mame. Mna by zaujimalo kam sa to vsetko posunie o 30rokov a aky bude standart a nadstandart typujem to tak ze ked budova nebude zo zlata tak to bude gýčové a SOC. Je zaujimave ako sa tie standarty neuveritelne zvysuju a rozdiely na tejto planete sa prehlubuju. Napriklad v latinskej amerike by boli z tej z Trnavskej uplne najstastnejsi ale jasne sme zaostali lebo nemame taku snobaren ak v rakusku. Co budu chciet a pozadovat ludia o 30rokov a 50rokov a kam sa to cele dostane? ale to je uz o inom asi


----------



## kaxno

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Velka cast ludi na zemi nema co jest a pit a my tu onanujeme nad nejakou zbytocne snobskou stanicou v AT...


Dino, to nie je o tom. Je to o tom, ze keby sa modernizuje stanica na Slovensku (ako trebars take nase letisko), tak je vysledok sice pekny, ale nie taky, ako by mohol byt. Letisko stalo miliardy a ake je ? Take, ako vsade inde, ziadny napad nic. Vcera bola na etrende nemocnica z australie, ktora stala tolko ako mali stat dostavane Razshochy. Opat, neporovnatelne veci, tam je to prijemna, farebna, moderna nemocnica s ludskou tvarou, u nas by to bol socialistky moloch a hlavne megatunel na verejne financie. 

Ludia neplacu preto, ze sa modernizuje, ja som rad za kazdu rekonstrukciu. Placeme len preto, ze sa to robi tak Slovensky, za vela penazi malo muziky.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## kaxno

Ja neviem Milan, podla mna jemne precenujes svoju rolu v tomto celom a nepripustas si nazor, ze to cele bola len zhoda okolnosti, pricom vsak do rovnice vstupovalo extremne vela premennych a je tazke najst tu klucovu, ktora ma najvacsi vplyv na vysledok. 

Aj Sulik, aj SDKU a Miklos isli "do kytek" prirodzenym vyvojom. Ludia si proste vekom formuju nazory, dostavaju sa k dalsim a dalsim informaciam. 

Sulik sa dost vela ludom sprotivil svojimi tendencnymi blogmi a rozpravanim polopravd (naviac, idea Velkeho Brata stelesnenom v EU je Slovakom blizka, jednak z dovodu ze nieco take maju este stale v krvi v podobe sociku a druhak ze za 20 rokov slobodnej republiky by radsej zverili vladu do Bruselu, ako sa pozerali na 20 rokov dalsich rozkradaciek a tunelovaciek). Cize ked bojujes bez alternativy voci niecomu, logicky mas okrajovy nazor a si vytesneny. 

SDKU podla mna polozili dve veci. Prva bol Drzuirnda, ktory nechapal, ze je uz treba odist. 2x bol premierom, to je standardna dlzka (2 cykly), ludom sa totalne znechutil (po jeho kauzach v druhej vlade a po tom ako zacal suverenne a dotklivo vystupovat) a to ze si spravil z Radicovej svoju babocku bez nazoru, len aby reprezentovala bola spicka ladovca. Cele to vyvrcholilo padom vlady, ktory nezavinil Sulik (ktory sa populisticky drzal svojej agendy), ale SDKU, ked spojilo hlasovania a to mi mozes verit, ze nebolo z Radicovej hlavy.

Druhy dovod bola Gorila, a ta giganticka spina, ktora sa tam v suvislosti s SDKU a jej vladami spomina. 

Nemyslim si, ze to bola ekonomicka agenda, ktora zabila SDKU - kedze vacsine lepsie zarabajucich a podnikatelov pride vhodne, ked platia mensie dane (co je zhruba volicska anabaza SDKU). Kedze sme na Slovensku, kde sukromny prospech je hodnotnejsi ako spolocensky prospech a kde sa zivot jednotlivca ponima podstatnejsie ako celospolocenska nalada (je hlavne ze mam v zahradke krasny travnicek, na ulici moze byt aj nasrate a cesta moze vyzerat ako emental), tak keby ide len o toto, SDKU ma stale svoje percenta. Do toho sa zapojil ale sudruh Fico, ktory pocas svojej prvej vlady toho az tak moc nepokazil, dane nemenil, tak sa stal rovnakou alternativou, naviac s nejakymi "vysledkami" (ktore boli ake boli, ale ludia to zrali - Hrad, Stadion, R1, Letisko). 

PS: Tieto veci hore su veci, ktore hlavne ovplyvnili mna (ako dlhorocneho volica SDKU). Sulika som nemal rad uz pred tym, je mi nesympaticky ako osoba, SaS nemam rad kvoli clenom o ktorych viem svoje. Zaroven vsak mozem potvrdit, ze vela ludi z mojho okolia to vnima rovnako. Ale tak sme na fore, ratam ze sa tu k tomu eventualne vyjadria aj dalsi 

PS: Co na Beblavom neznasam, vzdy napise blog, ale nereaguje, je zbabely saso.


----------



## Strummer

Sulik ma teraz taku podporu aku mal realne vzdy, teda ~5%. To, o co prisiel v poslednych volbach neboli ani tak jeho priaznivci, ako skor ludia, ktori ho volili len ako dalsiu "novu stranu", teda vyjadrenie protestu voci doterajsim stranam (podobne ako kedysi ANO, SOP a podobne). Okrem toho este treba zohladnit, ze velka cast volicov SaS v predposlednych volbach boli v skutocnosti priaznivci Matovica, ktori nasledne v dlasich volbach presli k nemu.

Samozrejme ze urcite znechutenie zo Sulika aj medzi jeho realnymi priaznivcami je, ale myslim ze tych je zanedbatelne mnozstvo. Skor sa mi zda ze jeho tvrde jadro "menejstatnej mladeze" sa este viac radikalizovalo.


----------



## futuros

kaxno said:


> Sulik sa dost vela ludom sprotivil svojimi tendencnymi blogmi a rozpravanim polopravd (naviac, idea Velkeho Brata stelesnenom v EU je Slovakom blizka, jednak z dovodu ze nieco take maju este stale v krvi v podobe sociku a druhak ze za 20 rokov slobodnej republiky by radsej zverili vladu do Bruselu, ako sa pozerali na 20 rokov dalsich rozkradaciek a tunelovaciek). Cize ked bojujes bez alternativy voci niecomu, logicky mas okrajovy nazor a si vytesneny.


Ja si to nemyslím. Ja to vidím tak, že ľudí ktoré chcú mať čo najväčšie osobné slobody od štátu je reálne na Slovensku len 5%.




Strummer said:


> Sulik ma teraz taku podporu aku mal realne vzdy, teda ~5%. To, o co prisiel v poslednych volbach neboli ani tak jeho priaznivci, ako skor ludia, ktori ho volili len ako dalsiu "novu stranu", teda vyjadrenie protestu voci doterajsim stranam (podobne ako kedysi ANO, SOP a podobne). Okrem toho este treba zohladnit, ze velka cast volicov SaS v predposlednych volbach boli v skutocnosti priaznivci Matovica, ktori nasledne v dlasich volbach presli k nemu.
> 
> Samozrejme ze urcite znechutenie zo Sulika aj medzi jeho realnymi priaznivcami je, ale myslim ze tych je zanedbatelne mnozstvo. Skor sa mi zda ze jeho tvrde jadro "menejstatnej mladeze" sa este viac radikalizovalo.


Pokiaľ tu nebude ešte lepšia liberálna strana než SaS, volím SaS.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## futuros

zaq- said:


> Len neviem, ci si vsetci Sulikovi podporovatelia uvedomuju, ze oni sami a ich pristup k statu su najvacsim faktorom toho, ako veci v state funguju?


Podľa mňa to príliš zjednodušuješ. Nemyslím si, že za stav slovenska môže Sulík, skôr to vidím v súdnictve, že ŠTB nezaniklo, atď. U nás krásne vidno, že polícia na Slovensku viacmenej vždy zastupovala zločinný systém oproti obyvateľstvu, a pomáhať a chrániť tu nemá tradíciu. 

Ale. Pomerne dlho som s tou situáciou už vyrovnaný. Som optimista, vidím že sa veci postupne lepšia, a verím, že keď budú moje deti staršie, opäť bude o čosi lepšie.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## futuros

zaq- said:


> Aky je rozdiel medzi Strummerom, ktory sa povysuje nad ,,cezpolnymi'' a mysli si o sebe, ze je nad tymtio ludmi, ked on ma mat vo ,,svojom'' meste vacsie prava, ako maju oni a medzi sudcom, ktory sa presne tak isto povysuje nad ostatnymi a mysli si, ze on a jeho znamy maju mat vacsie prava, ako ti ostatni?


Milan, so Strummerom si nemáte čo vyčítať. 

Aj ten tvoj príspevok mne bol o tom, ako ty tomu rozumieš lepšie. Že vďaka takým ako SaS (a teda ja) je tento štát na tom zle.

Ja som optimista. Bol som a budem. A Strummerove a Tvoje vyvyšovanie, mám u prdele. Aspoň posilním Vašu pravdu a dôvod existencie, no nie 

Nechcem sa o tom baviť. Je pekne, poďme von.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

^^ Milan ,navonok sa mozes oznacit hoc aj za bezdomovca,aby si posobil mimoriadne ponizene,podstatne je co si myslis a ake vyzarovanie ide z tvojich postov ,a to tu vacsina ludi citi a vie,ze to ponizene spravanie je len maska,pomocou ktorej sa snazis komunikovat. Pokorny clovek robi ciny o ktorych si ludia myslia ze su uzasne a ked sa ho opytaju ci je on autorom tak sa zacervena a horko tazko to prizna. Ty robis presny opak. Rozpravas o cinoch ktore budu podla teba uzasne,ani jeden si este nezrealizoval, a uz ta mame pokladat za spasitela(slepo ti verit) a hadam buduceho premiera,lebo take neschopne nuly ako Miklos ,Fico ci Sulik pre teba nie su partneri,schovas ich do vacku a postupne ich likvidujes a zosadzujes z pozicii.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

.:


----------



## Phill

niektore komenty su tu strasne stupidne...


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Menuj. :speech:


----------



## Phill

myslim, ze oni vedia, ale tak mne je to volne ked sa niekomu paci byt intelektualom deviatej derivacie, prosim


----------



## aquila

napriklad od dina .. na jednej strane obhajuje superpredrazene slovenske tendre, lebo to zostane na slovensku ... co na tom, ze sme mohli mat to aspon taku sterilnu stanicu ako vo viedni... a ako bolo povedane, rakusani sice budu mat dlhy, ale tie mame aj my, ale tam sa aspon lepsie zije .. tu je to dokonca tak, ze ani papalasi si nevedia zabezpecit co i len opravene cesty pod slavinom, na kramaroch ci uz strmych vrskoch .. to je uz cista kriza .. 

nic pre bratislavu snad bude aspon coskoro zrekonstruovanych aspon par stanic ala devinska a nove mesto a zahustia sa TID ..


----------



## ejo

To by museli slováci najprv "dospieť - dozrieť" a začať si vážiť vlasť, okolie, prostredie, lenže keď má 98% obyvateľov v (_Y_) tak potom to tak aj vyzerá.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kaxno said:


> Ludia neplacu preto, ze sa modernizuje, ja som rad za kazdu rekonstrukciu. Placeme len preto, ze sa to robi tak Slovensky, za vela penazi malo muziky.


Ok to máš pravdu hej hej suhlasim s týmto ja som to myslel tak globalne že ako sa to všetko posúva a komfort sa zvyšuje ale len pre pár krajin ostatne krajiny majú zakladné problémy s potravinami a vodou a tí ludia si v tých bohatších krajinách vrátane SK nič nevážia, na všetko frflu jak chore vrany a stale ako by im nestačilo Minule tu niekto nadaval na Pentu ze nepostavi tu 150metrovú budovu bože to je už taka stupida že dovi dopo a to iste tá neskutočna zavist rakusanom a tie porovnávačky že tam su lepsie budovy ale ano tam maju aj mensie dane a ovela vyssie ceny za prenajom tých priestorov a ovela silnejsiu ekonomiku


aquila said:


> napriklad od dina .. na jednej strane obhajuje superpredrazene slovenske tendre, lebo to zostane na slovensku ... co na tom, ze sme mohli mat to aspon taku sterilnu stanicu ako vo viedni... a ako bolo povedane, rakusani sice budu mat dlhy, ale tie mame aj my, ale tam sa aspon lepsie zije .. tu je to dokonca tak, ze ani papalasi si nevedia zabezpecit co i len opravene cesty pod slavinom, na kramaroch ci uz strmych vrskoch .. to je uz cista kriza ..
> 
> nic pre bratislavu snad bude aspon coskoro zrekonstruovanych aspon par stanic ala devinska a nove mesto a zahustia sa TID ..


bože moj ja som predražene neobhajoval napisal som že lacne dialnice su este horsie ako tie predražene a som za strednu cestu ale nechce sa mi tu o tom zase pisat na 3strany 


aquila said:


> , ale tam sa aspon lepsie zije .. .


to je to o com som pisal ten post " tam sa lepsie zije" ta zavist hnusna ale to ze niekde nemaju co jest ta uz nezaujima teba zaujima len to lepsie . Pozri ak sa tam lepsie zije tak tam chod zit do riti a nepis tu sracky kamoska tam pracuje zarobi tam ako každy rakusan ale je tam nestastna a nic z tych prachov neusetri je tam aj vsetko drahsie. Ak by si mi mal dat 20tisc mesacne tak by som do toho hnusneho rakuska nikdy nesiel (myslim to važne radsej pojdem na kubu za 200e mesacne) a vzdy som tak strasne rad ked sa z toho rakuska alebo inej zapadnej krajiny vratim btw. PENIAZA nie su vsetko, to len ludia co ich nemaju si myslia a neviem fakt co tam je lepsie? to by ma fakt zaujimalo preco tam nejdes sak pracovat a zit tam mozes. To ako keby som pisal že blby film a pozeram ho 365krat do roka  potom jasne že moje posty su pre teba stupidne ale problem je potom v tebe


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> kamoska tam pracuje zarobi tam ako každy rakusan ale je tam nestastna a nic z tych prachov neusetri je tam aj vsetko drahsie. Ak by si mi mal dat 20tisc mesacne tak by som do toho hnusneho rakuska nikdy nesiel (myslim to važne radsej pojdem na kubu za 200e mesacne) a vzdy som tak strasne rad ked sa z toho rakuska alebo inej zapadnej krajiny vratim btw. PENIAZA nie su vsetko, to len ludia co ich nemaju si myslia a neviem fakt co tam je lepsie?


Ty si trochu dopleteny. Nikto z nas, co tu chvalime Rakusko, nehovori o peniazoch.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Ty si trochu dopleteny. Nikto z nas, co tu chvalime Rakusko, nehovori o peniazoch.


sak on napisal že sa tam žije lepšie... tak v com ze maju viac sklenených budov ze tam maju vyssiu budovu, lepsiu stanicu to je je akože lepsi zivot? neeeee sak to su nepodstatne veci pre zivot su uplne ine hodnoty ako nejaka luxusna stanica vysperkovana ......alebo že maju lepsiu dopravu (ale drahsiu) ale aj ýápchy v meste ovela ovela väčšie, alebo ze aj v nakupnom centre tam zaplatis za wc a je ovela horsie ako to v eurovei ktore je zadarmo Tak mi napis co je na tom rakusku lepsie ? mne tam staci byt jeden den a som rad ze som doma sak aj ten hotdog je tam viac umely a o dalsom radsej ani nebudem pisat

*A popletený si ty!!*lebo ty si to mylíš so slovom krajší to že majú krajšiu stanicu krajšie a novšie vlaky neznamená že majú lepší život hodnoty zivota su uplne iné nie nejake stupidne hodnoty konzumnej spločnosti mat všetko krajšie  ano maju to tam krajšie ovela, ale zit by som tam nehcel ani za tých 20tisic mesacne a myslím to fakt vážne rakusko je však to lepšie zo zapad. europy lebo take Milano, Paríž, Brussel London sú ovela ovela horšie mestá


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Tak mi napis co je na tom rakusku lepsie ?


Nizsia uroven toho co by som nazval "spolocenska agresivita".


----------



## aquila

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> to je to o com som pisal ten post " tam sa lepsie zije" ta zavist hnusna ale to ze niekde nemaju co jest ta uz nezaujima teba zaujima len to lepsie . Pozri ak sa tam lepsie zije tak tam chod zit do riti a nepis tu sracky kamoska tam pracuje zarobi tam ako každy rakusan ale je tam nestastna a nic z tych prachov neusetri je tam aj vsetko drahsie. Ak by si mi mal dat 20tisc mesacne tak by som do toho hnusneho rakuska nikdy nesiel (myslim to važne radsej pojdem na kubu za 200e mesacne) a vzdy som tak strasne rad ked sa z toho rakuska alebo inej zapadnej krajiny vratim btw. PENIAZA nie su vsetko, to len ludia co ich nemaju si myslia a neviem fakt co tam je lepsie? to by ma fakt zaujimalo preco tam nejdes sak pracovat a zit tam mozes. To ako keby som pisal že blby film a pozeram ho 365krat do roka  potom jasne že moje posty su pre teba stupidne ale problem je potom v tebe


velmi velky OT, mna nemusis vyhanat, ja mam uz nejaky ten rocik/dekadu trvaly pobyt vo viedni a viem presne posudit co je v rakusku vyrazne lepsie na zivot ako aj v bratislave. kedze realne vlastne zijem aj v bratislave aj vo viedni. a to pritom mam bratislavu velmi rad, akurat ma trapi ako ju trti ako siroky, durkovsky, ftacnik, moravcik, resp globalne fico, meciar, dzurinda a ini mensi rozrkadaju, rujnuju a nicia .. kedze vidim, co je mozne .. 

ale zacnem od tych najdolezitejsich.

uroven zdravotnictva a pristup doktorov najma v kritickych situaciach je diametralne odlisna. ty si zjavne fagan, ktory si maximalne rozrypal cumak po party a sa este nic vazneho nestalo, ale je neskutocny rozdiel lezat ma mickiewicke, kramaroch a co i len v AKH, nieto v nejakej mensej nemocnici vo viedni. mal som tu cest vyskusat jedno aj druhe. do znacnej miere obdivujem slovenskych doktorov, ze v takych zufalych podmienkach este funguju.

u obvodaka som v rakusku temer nikdy necakal, funguje to uplne inak ako tu. som presne objednany a dojdem vtedy a vtedy. aj preventivky su na uplne inej urovni, ledva sa s obycajnym obvodakom dokaze porovnat aj take medissimo.

vo viedni je radovo lepsia infrastruktura, tam mam auto zaparkovane v garazi a ani ma nenapdne ist inak ako MHD. v bratislave ma velmi vynimocne napadne pouzit MHD, radsej idem autom, alebo taxikom.

do prace som jazdieval bicyklom, lebo je to v lete este lepsei ako MHD, lebo aj ked to trosku dlhsie trva, tak aspon nieco robim pre zdravie (najma kvoli sprche po prichode do a z prace). v bratislave nemyslitelne 

o 1400 km cyklotras len vo viedni a kvantum parkov a moznosti sportoveho vyzitia ani nespominajuc.

upravene parky, chodnik a najma cesty, ktore nie su ako tankodrom su tam samozrejmostou a najma minimum debilov na Geckach s mafianskymi cislami 666 a podobne. parkovanie na chodnikoch a ine zhovadilosti

aj ked sa hovoril ze rakusani su uradnicky narod, maju tie uradnicke veci brutalne dobre zmaknute a kopu veci maju elektronicke. tam sa dokazes na presnu minutu objednat aj na miestnom urade cez internet!

o elektronickom podpise na karte poistenca ani nehovoriac. s ktorou cez net zase vybavis gro veci vratane danoveho priznania!

ja neviem co ta tvoja kamoska robi, ale ked nerobi len aupair tak nema sa na co stazovat. potraviny su v rakusku radovo kvalitnejsie a teraz pride ten sok aj lacnejsie! byty su vo viedni lacnejsie, a to nespominam moznost mat pozicku za 1% !! alebo komercnu tak na 2-3%. cize aj z dlhodobeho hladiska su lacnejsie

sluzby su ciastocne drahsie, ale na sporotove vyzitie je to lacnejsie ako v bratislave! a ked si to clovek prirovna k platom je to lacnejsie ako na slovensku. 

napriklad za 17 euro mas mesacnu permanentku do vsetkych bazenov vo viedni a ked vies kam ist tak s vyhrievanym bazenom. ked si to zaplatis na rok, tak zaplatis len 10x a nie 12. na tenis/badminton detto. 

a dalo by sa pokracovat dalej. jo a dalsia vec, paradoxne, v rakusku ti z platu zostane menej ako na slovensku az ked zarabas nad 60 tisic euro, inak na daniach a odvodoch zaplatis viacej na slovensku!!! a to je na tom na grcanie, ze dostanes za tie iste peniaze radovo menej na sluzbach... 

pre teba mozno tazke na pochopenie, ale uz len tie rozdrbane cesty, mhd, zdravotnoctvo ked povazujes za lepsie ako vo viedni, mi ta je luto.


----------



## slovanista222

Potraviny su v Rakusku lacnejsie nez u nas, v niektorych pripadoch aj pomerne vyrazne. Ked sa o tom kolegovia v praci medzi sebou bavili cumel som jak obareny, ale je to naozaj pravda. Firma sme sice nevelka, ale temer kazdy tu chodi na nakupy potravin do Rakuska(zhodou okolnosti zrovna dnes isli traja), a mimo nakupu si este privezu aj plnu nadrz pohonnych hmot, ktore su tam mimochodom tiez lacnejsie nez u nas. Toto je zaroven aj vec ktoru som nikdy nechapal, nechapem a ani nikdy chapat nebudem. U nas robime za 1/3, 1/4 ba mozno aj 1/5 platy nez v Rakusku, ale zakladne potraviny a kopec dalsich veci dennej potreby je u nas drahsich. Kde tu je nejaky pomer alebo regulacia cien? Toto su veci, na ktore ludia u nas nadavaju a preto davaju kolkokrat do porovnania Rakusanov ci Nemcov...a tiez aj to, ze sa u nas stavia za "rakuske" ci "nemecke" ceny, ale vysledok ani zdaleka nedosahuje s nimi porovnatelnu kvalitu...


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## kidos

Tento rozdiel v cenách už začína byť dosť zjavný aj medzi Slovenskom a Českom.

Výrobok na Sk 70 euro, 2 predajcovia cez internet
Výrobok v Česku od 950 kč, asi 50 predajcov na internete

To sa nestíham diviť, čo všetko veziem v aute, keď cestujem na Sk.

A ževraj nie je práca, keď sa jej všade váľajú hromady


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Odpoved je:
> Slovensky podnikatelsky sektor.
> 
> Nic viac a nic menej.
> To, co je na Slovensku nie je podnikanie, ale nejaka absurdna postsocialisticka predstava o podnikani.
> 
> A ta je zaroven pricinou tak nezamestnanosti, ako aj vsetkych slovenskych ekonomickych problemov.
> 
> Bud sa teda zavedie zapadoeuropsky podnikatelsky system, alebo Slovensko ekonomicky skolabuje.
> 
> Zatial kroky tejto vlady iba prehlbuju a zvyraznuju sucastne ekonomicke problemy.
> 
> Pycha, namyslenost a vlastne ego vsak nedovolia sucsstnym politikom a ekonomom zaviest konecne potrebnr reformy, ktore oni sice nepoznaju, ale zaroven nie su schopni si ich ani vypocut.


Otazne je preco tu *zapadoueropsky podnikatelský žralok SPORTDIRECT* na SK ma vyssie ceny o 30-40precnet ako v UK*odpoved je jednoducha vyssie dane a horsia ekonomika a hlavne mensia kupyschopnost!!!! Preto su tu vyssie ceny, ale to tebe ZAQ nic nehovorí ty to zvalíš na slovenských podnikatelov ale suvisloti a fakty ta nezaujimaju .... bože fakt ja neverím že ty nejaký rozum aj máš fakt clovek môže len na tvojimi postami usmiat splietaš dve na tri nieco vytrhnes z kontextu a ides to zvalovat na zaostale SLOVENSKO :lol: *


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kidos said:


> Tento rozdiel v cenách už začína byť dosť zjavný aj medzi Slovenskom a Českom.
> 
> Výrobok na Sk 70 euro, 2 predajcovia cez internet
> Výrobok v Česku od 950 kč, asi 50 predajcov na internete
> 
> To sa nestíham diviť, čo všetko veziem v aute, keď cestujem na Sk.
> 
> A ževraj nie je práca, keď sa jej všade váľajú hromady


tak to by som chel vidiet ten priklad 


lebo napriklad vypoctova technika je lacnejsia u nas kedze je tu asi +100eshop co maju vacsinou nejaky studenti a predavaju to s 10perecentnou marzou a som si to porovnal s RAKUSKyM VElkoobchodom a u nas je to lacnejsie cez tie lacne eshopy ako v rakuskom velkoobchode. Ti studenti sa spoliehaju ze za den zarobia 100e ale nicia tak trh lebo podnikat s 5-10 percentnou marzou je holt cesta spat a podobne je tomu aj elektronika dnes som kupil na SK mobil o 100euro lacnejsi ako je odporucana cena 300e a ja ho mam za 200e bez DPH zo Slovenska pozeral som to na vyhladavacoch zahranicnych a najlacenjsie to bolo v Polsku za 220 a v rakusku za 290-330e Ide o Sony go si to mozes pozret na nete  Spotrebice mi tiez vysli lacnejsie na SK ako v CR niekdy vsak v CR robia oeby ze tam daju podobny typ ktory nema naprikald wifi tak sa mi to stalo pri tlaciarni je to o 40e lacnejsie ale poslali mi tu bez wifi a na fakture bolo s wifi modelove oznacenie sa lyšilo ze na konci bolo W ale zjavne to zmenili aby bolo vo vyhladavaci najlacnejsii vymena trvala asi 2 mesiace take lacne eshopy nemaju ziadne sluzby pre zakaznikov na nule lebo nemaju potom peniaze na reklamacie lebo aj tak do 2 rokoch na trhu nebudu  alebo zmenia nazov


kidos said:


> A ževraj nie je práca, keď sa jej všade váľajú hromady


šak praca tu je tak možes si tu pracu aj ty tu vytvorit ked vydis ten priestor nemusis robit otroka v CR za almuznu, ale na internete je to take že sa každy len hra najmudrejsieho a v zivote je klaun na internete kral v zivote klaun tento tvoj priklad a post je uplne vzorový mudrovat a nic neurobit sak si otvor eshop je tak lahke a nemusis cestovat za pracou do CR


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> dnes som kupil na SK mobil o 100euro lacnejsi ako je odporucana cena 300e a ja ho mam za 200e bez DPH zo Slovenska pozeral som to na vyhladavacoch zahranicnych a najlacenjsie to bolo v Polsku za 220 *a v rakusku za 290-330e* Ide o *Sony go* si to mozes pozret na nete


uh-huh:

Sony Xperia Go

prve styri vysledky:

fonmarkt.at 215,95 €
0815.at 222 €
n-eletronic.at 222 €
gsm-shop.at 228,80 €


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

aquila said:


> velmi velky OT, mna nemusis vyhanat, ja mam uz nejaky ten rocik/dekadu trvaly pobyt vo viedni a viem presne posudit co je v rakusku vyrazne lepsie na zivot ako aj v bratislave. kedze realne vlastne zijem aj v bratislave aj vo viedni. a to pritom mam bratislavu velmi rad, akurat ma trapi ako ju trti ako siroky, durkovsky, ftacnik, moravcik, resp globalne fico, meciar, dzurinda a ini mensi rozrkadaju, rujnuju a nicia .. kedze vidim, co je mozne ..
> 
> ale zacnem od tych najdolezitejsich.
> 
> uroven zdravotnictva a pristup doktorov najma v kritickych situaciach je diametralne odlisna. ty si zjavne fagan, ktory si maximalne rozrypal cumak po party a sa este nic vazneho nestalo, ale je neskutocny rozdiel lezat ma mickiewicke, kramaroch a co i len v AKH, nieto v nejakej mensej nemocnici vo viedni. mal som tu cest vyskusat jedno aj druhe. do znacnej miere obdivujem slovenskych doktorov, ze v takych zufalych podmienkach este funguju.
> 
> u obvodaka som v rakusku temer nikdy necakal, funguje to uplne inak ako tu. som presne objednany a dojdem vtedy a vtedy. aj preventivky su na uplne inej urovni, ledva sa s obycajnym obvodakom dokaze porovnat aj take medissimo.


nie nie som fagan mam 29 a stal sa mi dost vazny úraz operacia na chirurgii v ruzinove a uplne super to dopadlo najlepsi doktor mile, ochotne a krasne sestricky ..horsie to bolo zo stravovou mal som jedine stastie ze tam bol nejaky mafos z Nitry a mu tam nosili jeho ludia take jedlo ze dovi dopo on sa vedel o to podelit ale tiez co bolo na prd tak to bolo to prostredie a postele uplne zle 
u obvodaka som nebol asi 2roky ale u mojho sa mozes objednat cez fon alebo emailom a nemusis tiez cakat  Celkovo je zdravotnictvo slabšie ale zas lepsie ako v UK hlavne co sa tyka doktorov neviem to az tak posudit ale plno ludi co bolo v UK sa na to stazovalo 
s tou dopravou je lepsie na tom MHD to je fakt pravda to sa s nimi porovnavat nemozeme to jedine co maju navrch podstatne viac ako my


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> uh-huh:
> 
> Sony Xperia Go
> 
> prve styri vysledky:
> 
> fonmarkt.at 215,95 €
> 0815.at 222 €
> n-eletronic.at 222 €
> gsm-shop.at 228,80 €


ale aj tak to mam za 200e zo slovenska  tak vydis ze to nie je najdrahsie na to aku mame kupyschopnost je to ovela lepsie ako v AT, ja so to porovnaval z cenou vo viedni v obchode co som tam videl tam to bolo fakt za 290e


----------



## Strummer

Za 200e to mas bez DPH. Hentie rakuske su ceny s DPH. Takze nabuduce sa trochu zamysli kym zacnes splietat totalne p***viny.


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Celkovo je zdravotnictvo slabšie ale zas lepsie ako v UK hlavne co sa tyka doktorov neviem to az tak posudit ale plno ludi co bolo v UK sa na to stazovalo


O UK sa tu nikto okrem teba nebavi. Rec je o Rakusku.


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> ja so to porovnaval z cenou vo viedni v obchode co som tam videl tam to bolo fakt za 290e


Jaaj, lebo v Rakusku neexistuju online shopy, ci ako?


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Za 200e to mas bez DPH. Hentie rakuske su ceny s DPH. Takze nabuduce sa trochu zamysli kym zacnes splietat totalne p***viny.


ale v tom rakusku by som si to nemohol zapocitat do DPH lebo to sa nevztahuje potom ale ok berem spät že pre nepodnikatela mas pravdu a urobil som chybu a napisal som blbost ja ze som tam uviedol priklad bez DPH lebo tak sa to porovnavat pre normal ludí neda to hej potom to vychadza o 15euro drahsie na SK.... ja som si to kupil tiez v kamenom obchode ale ok berem spät to bez DPH bola blbost 


Strummer said:


> O UK sa tu nikto okrem teba nebavi. Rec je o Rakusku.


ano hej ale chcel som pokuzat ze Rakusko ma silnejsiu ekonomiku tak to sa porovnavat neda chapes ale nie sme na tom az tak zle ako UK ktore ma tiez lepsiu ekonomiku. Pri tej nasej ekonomike je to zazrak aké mame zdravotnictvo pritom bohatsie krajiny ako USA a UK to maju castokrat horsie a kolko tam ide miliard my sme sme aj z mala dokazali predbehnut UK (v zdravotnictve). Pri hovne nikdy nebudes mat bič Ohanat sa rakuskom je nezmysel to ako keby sa afrika porovanavala s nami


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Ohanat sa rakuskom je nezmysel to ako keby sa afrika porovanavala s nami


Nie je to nezmysel, lebo za prve Vieden je 60 km od Bratislavy, za druhe sme spolu v Eurozone, a za tretie este pred 75 rokmi bolo Ceskoslovensko podstatne vyspelejsia krajina nez Rakusko. Takze by som skor povedal ze je to ako porovnavat Haiti a Dominikansku republiku. Jeden ostrov, rovnake podmienky, vsetko uplne rovnake, ale jedno je relativne prosperujuca krajina a druhe zdevastovana zumpa. V com je jediny rozdiel medzi nimi? Spravne, v ludoch :cheers:


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Nie je to nezmysel, lebo za prve Vieden je 60 km od Bratislavy, za druhe sme spolu v Eurozone, a za tretie este pred 75 rokmi bolo Ceskoslovensko podstatne vyspelejsia krajina nez Rakusko. Takze by som skor povedal ze je to ako porovnavat Haiti a Dominikansku republiku. Jeden ostrov, rovnake podmienky, vsetko uplne rovnake, ale jedno je relativne prosperujuca krajina a druhe zdevastovana zumpa. V com je jediny rozdiel medzi nimi? Spravne, v ludoch :cheers:


Presne tak!

@Dino: Zachadzate tu do extremu,niktori Slovensko vnimaju ako postapo krajinu po jadrovej vojne,niektori ako ty sa zas snazia brat veci len z dobrej stranky.Povedal by som ze oba pristupy su extremy. Moj nazor je ze negativnych javov v spolocnosti prevlada,co je najhorsie , vela veci by sa dalo vyriesit jednoducho,samotnym pristupom kazdeho obyvatela bez nutnosti investovat co i len cent. Vidis to na verejnych priestoroch,v MHD, v angazovanosti sa ludi k veciam verejnym. Ani chudobna krajina nemusi vyzerat ako chliev. A v tom ma Strummer aj Aquila pravdu,Rakusko je v tomto uplne inde.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Nie je to nezmysel, lebo za prve Vieden je 60 km od Bratislavy, za druhe sme spolu v Eurozone, a za tretie este pred 75 rokmi bolo Ceskoslovensko podstatne vyspelejsia krajina nez Rakusko. Takze by som skor povedal ze je to ako porovnavat Haiti a Dominikansku republiku. Jeden ostrov, rovnake podmienky, vsetko uplne rovnake, ale jedno je relativne prosperujuca krajina a druhe zdevastovana zumpa. V com je jediny rozdiel medzi nimi? Spravne, v ludoch :cheers:


nie je to rovnake boooze moj maju tam vacssi trh a vacssie minanie vacsia koznumna spolocnost hovori ti nieco kupyschopnost? tak to je jedno ci to mas 60km alebo 1000km to nie je paramater. Preco anglicky retazec spordirect nevie na SK ponuknut anglicke ceny? ale má tie ceny na SK vacssie o 30-40percent pritom tu jeho zamestanci maju tretinove platy to uz nehovorim ze nakupne ceny maju ovela mensie ako slovenska konkurencia, ak mas rozum tak vies ze je to co som spominal v prvej vete. Nie je to vsak chyba sk podnikatelov ale celkova ekonomika statu dane a kupyschopnost platy obyvatelstva. Ako my vysvetlis že obedove menu je v Bratislave za 3,5 v o tom mas: polievku hlavne menu a male pivo za 3,5 a v Rakusku len za polievku a menu das 15-18eur? Takto sa tu možme natahovat do rana  Porovnavat AT a SK je nezmysel ked to takto vytrhnes z kontextu a veci co s tym suvisia si nevsimas  a to robi ZAQ len aby mohol to je oblubene: " že sme zaostala krajina 
je to to iste ako kamarat teraz dal na FB fotku ze za plnu nadrz nafty platil 5dolarov v kuvajte a co teraz nejaky rakusan bude pisat ze rakusko je zaostale lebo oni maju 10vacsiu ceny nafty boooozeeee nieeeee


----------



## E499.3056

Ale Rakusko ma iba o tri miliony viac obyvatelov, tak kde je chyba? Tak by sa mali mat o polovicu lepsie ako my?

A co sa tyka obedov – v Rakusku to je naozaj drahsie, nez v priemernej bratislavskej restauracii. Lenze tam si to zo svojich prijmov stale mozu dovolit a dokonca nakupuju potraviny za 10% DPH, co u nas Miklos so Sulikom zastavili  Ale v beznej rakuskej restauracii to je do 10 eur, praveze u nas je paradox, ze fastfoody su casto drahsie ako obycajne restauracie, tam je to naopak (ako vsade v civilizovanom svete).


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

wuane said:


> Presne tak!
> 
> @Dino: Zachadzate tu do extremu,niktori Slovensko vnimaju ako postapo krajinu po jadrovej vojne,niektori ako ty sa zas snazia brat veci len z dobrej stranky.Povedal by som ze oba pristupy su extremy. Moj nazor je ze negativnych javov v spolocnosti prevlada,co je najhorsie , vela veci by sa dalo vyriesit jednoducho,samotnym pristupom kazdeho obyvatela bez nutnosti investovat co i len cent. Vidis to na verejnych priestoroch,v MHD, v angazovanosti sa ludi k veciam verejnym. Ani chudobna krajina nemusi vyzerat ako chliev. A v tom ma Strummer aj Aquila pravdu,Rakusko je v tomto uplne inde.


ok mas pravdu v tom prvom to hej hej je to tak ale to druhe ja neviem chod do takej Latinskej ameriky tam uvidis co je chliev a ludia su tam viac vysmiati ako rakusania viac milší a pohostinny viac priatelsky a zivot viac happy a tam si uvedomis ine hodnoty ako mat vycackanu a predrazenu stanicu btw to OBD je tiez kartel ludi co sa tam nabaluju su az po usi zadlzeni a niektore inevesticie v OBD zbytocne predrazene a nezmyselne preco asi ? nie vsetko je zlato ako sa zdá.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

E499.3056 said:


> Ale Rakusko ma iba o tri miliony viac obyvatelov, tak kde je chyba? Tak by sa mali mat o polovicu lepsie ako my?
> 
> .


ty si robis srandu alebo si fakt tuttko VEEED maju vacsie prijmy 3x tak si to vyrataj kolko to je penazi boze mooooj neverim tu to ide dole vodou uz si pripadam jak v pomocnej


----------



## E499.3056

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> ty si robis srandu alebo si fakt tuttko VEEED maju vacsie prijmy 3x tak si to vyrataj kolko to je penazi boze mooooj neverim tu to ide dole vodou uz si pripadam jak v pomocnej


A zamyslel si sa nad tym, preco tie prijmy maju vacsie, ze napriklad taki Cesi alebo Madari, ktorych krajiny maju 10 milionov obyvatelov, cize teoreticky este vacsia kupna sila, maju tie prijmy nizsie?


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> ok mas pravdu v tom prvom to hej hej je to tak ale to druhe ja neviem chod do takej Latinskej ameriky tam uvidis co je chliev a ludia su tam viac vysmiati ako rakusania viac milší a pohostinny viac priatelsky a zivot viac happy


Za prve, tie krajiny Latinskej Ameriky maju jednoduchy ciel: *slusny a normalny zivot pre slusnych normalnych ludi*. Ty chces seriozne tvrdit, ze Slovensko je k tomuto cielu blizsie nez Rakusko? :nuts: Za druhe, vlakova stanica, a vlakova infrastruktura, teda verejna sluzba, je podla teba prejav konzumnej spolocnosti? Ale na druhej strane Slovensko, krajinu kde je asi najvacsi pocet Cayennov a Audi Q7ciek na obyvatela (teda pardon, druhy najvacsi, asi hned po Kosove) a na verejne sluzby sa tu zvysoka sere, oznacujes ako nie konzumnu? Co su to za nelogicke bullshity? A este jedna vec, vies po nemecky? To sa pytam len tak na okraj, lebo vacsinou taketo nazory hovoria ludia, co maju voci nemeckej/rakuskej kulture jazykovu barieru. Nikto nehovori, ze Rakusania su nejaky spontanny vysmiaty narod, ale aspon su slusni a korektni, neporovnatelne viac nez zatrpknuti zakerni zavistlivi slovaci. A ked chce niekto zit slusny zivot v normalnej spolocnosti, tak je 1000x dolezitejsie ked su ludia okolo slusni a korektni, nez nejaka "juzanska spontannost" ("juzanska" rozumej v nasom pripade "ciganska", kedze to je v principe to iste).


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Po nemecky viem tak priemerne to s tym nema nič spoločne fakt ...ja neznášam ovela viac britov a američanov ich povrchnost a ich nahananie sa za peniazmi. Pracoval som v jednej nemeckej firme v ktorej som spravil niekolko riešení a vylepšeni na com oni zarobili za rok asi tak cez milion eur a mali mi dat odmenu ktora nakoniec nebola jednoducho mi ju nedali ten nemec - jeden z majitelov mi povedal ze to nemam na papieri a ze som to robil v rámci firmy a že oni si to vazia a bla bla a že neskor ma povysia a bla bla ale vysmiali ma do oci lebo oni su ti najvacssi hajzli . Pritom aj keby mi dali len malu odmenu by ma to fakt potešilo ale takto som sa citil jak kokot tak som odtial odisiel a zacal som robit vlastne veci " ten kto bude raz ponizený bude vsak povysení" tak mne sa to vratilo ovela viac všetko má svoj dôvod asi. Ta firma uz je v rumunsku lebo tu sa im to viac neoplatilo isli dalej btw maju nejaký ostrov kupeny jachty atd su tak povahovo hnusny že dovi dopo, tie sportove dni co sme mali s nimi v tatrach to bolo hnus s nimi stravit par dni ble najhorsie a najtrapnejsie dni zaplatili si este nejake lux kundy a na druhy den hovorili o slovenkach ako najvacisch slapach ako keby v nemecku nemali take.....
Okrem toho mam rodinu co emigrovala do nemecka bol som na prazdninach ako študent ešte sesternica v tom istom veku tak som tam vela s nou pochodil ci uz party alebo tak ale nemci su uplna zufalka a uplne zlí charakter ziadna ochota len sa ukazuju. Tam vyhadzuju na jarne upratovanie uplne dobre veci do kosa a kupuju si stale nejake nezmysli a potom to za rok vyhodia a nove auta kazde 2 roky ciže to Q7 si vyhodil z kontextu ved u nas su najpredavanejsie octavie a tie lacne sunky oni maju najpredavanesie prave tie vyssie triedy je jedno ci tam je na prvom mieste Q7 ked pod nou je takých tried kvantum. Okrem toho su strasne lakomí a drzgrosi












no a presne celý zapad je o tom že na každom rohu marketing a reklama ktora posobi na tie ovecky ktore to konzumuju a pracuju a potom vsetko posobi na ich penazenku ved v Rakusku platis aj za WC 50centov v OC a u nas v Auparku ho mas zadara a lepsie udrziavane ak si zoberes ze Aupark ma 60tisic ludi za den tak na wc tak 20tisic pride pri tych 50centov by to bolo 10tisic za den, preto na zapade hned vsetko zuzitkuju a tam platis aj za WC. Do klubov ta ani zo zuvackou nepustia proste je mi z toho zle ako tam vsetko funguje ako pracka na tvoju penazenku. ked si v LAtine až tam si pekne uvedomis jaky je ten zapad ubehany a hnusny uplne na inych hodnotach funguje 
http://www.slovaci.at/diskusia/topic/705.html

okrem ineho staci sa pozriet na VW ako vyuzivaju chudobu pre svoje miliardove zisky. dostali zadarmo pozemky neplatia dane a slovaci tam otrocia od rana do vecera cez weekendy za 500e a potom si precitas v trende rekordny zisk WV to uz nehovorim o firme Apple, Samsung, BMW, Tesco, Billa a kopec dalsich keby mali aspon trochu cit tak by sa spravali ludskejsie ale oni sa spravaju jak tigre viac a viac preto ze su vychovany takou spolocnostou bohuzial aj nasa k tomu speje a je mi zle ....uplne sa to meni zacinaju to tu ovladat velke zapadoeuropske firmy za jedným ucelom nabalit sa bohuzila je to v pecku kam sa to az cele posuva je mi z toho zle 

Okej nemusis chodit do Latiny staci vychod Slovenska a Polsko kde su ludia neskutocne milší pohostinný. Kamoska z vychodu mi minule za posledne kupila nejaku cokoladu namiesto pre seba cigariet. pochybujem že nejaka nemka by sa tak spravala. to uz nehovorim ako mi xy krat poslala postou domacu vyzivu aj z toho mala co mala. A celkovo milion takýchto prihod ti mozem dat z vyhcodu ked sme raz platili v PO 75 tak som tej ciasnicke nechal 100 ze to je dobre a ona ze to si nemoze dovolit zobrat v nemecku ti ani nepodakuje, tam to beru ako samozrejmost. A som si spomenul na jednu prihodu z Kuby ked tam bol nemecky doktor so svojou zenu co bola nejaka architekta ich prijem asi tak 10tisic eur mesacne personalu nenechali ani cent uplne sme im chceli naplut na letisku do tvare to uz nehovorim o ich povrchnom spravani. Sak skus si pozicat od Nemca vrtacku ti pozica tak za 5e ale u nas ti hocijakí slusny sused s radostou pozicia a dokonca aj pomôze. 
Mne preto vyhovuje na SK zivot a nemenil by som za nemecko ani za milion radsej Polsko alebo vychod alebo latina. Je vsak pravda ze Bratislava sa uz bohuzial priblizuje k tym zapad. hodnotam a sposobu zitia kde na prvom mieste su peniaze a peniaze. Je mi to luto lebo za poslednych 10rokov sa to tu zmenilo a priblizilo k tým nemcom. 
Alebo sa pozri na Zaqa jeho zaujimaju len cisla a HDP platy a peniaze a stastie SLovakov hlada vo vyssich platoch ved on je uplne obetou toho systemu preto nema ani kamaratov ani rodinu stale sa nahana za peniazmi ako keby kvalita zivota bola o tom ake su kde platy ved su uplne ine hodnoty keby sme si radsej viac pomahali ako pred casom ale uz ideme zapadnou cestou tak ludia hlavne tu v BA si menej pomahaju ako to bolo pred casom


inac ked sme uz pri to ako ja chvalim latinu tak znami co robi v AT&T tak tam vela zahrnicnych kolegov a jeden american je brutal uneseny aky tu mame kludny zivot a ze ake to tu mame super ze uplne najlpsie sa tu citi a nechape preco sa stazujeme je to vsak vsetko pod vplyvom medii ktore to robia naschval že si vsimaju len to zle tak jak tu na fore si vsetci vsimaju len to zle a cim viac tu budem plakat a pindat na SK tym som viac mudrejsi mi to tu tak niekedy pripada


----------



## Dejvid

kriste Dino ty si retard, neda sa po tebe citat a spamujes to tu smiesnymi nazormi s ktorymi nikto nesuhlasi okrem teba...


----------



## Sukino

^^ bullshit
Ocividne si na zapade nikdy nezil, nebol v beznom kontakte s ludmi a nevies, ze su to prave zapadne staty, ktore pumpuju miliardy do chudobnych krajin vratane Slovenska.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Dejvid said:


> kriste Dino ty si retard, neda sa po tebe citat a spamujes to tu smiesnymi nazormi s ktorymi nikto nesuhlasi okrem teba...


sorka je to napisane na rýchlo a nema to slovosled a fakt to pišem zle mne je jedno ci s tym niekto nesuhlasi ja som si napisal svoj pohlad a uznavam ine hodnoty ako ma západ



Sukino said:


> ^^ bullshit
> Ocividne si na zapade nikdy nezil, nebol v beznom kontakte s ludmi a nevies, ze su to prave zapadne staty, ktore pumpuju miliardy do chudobnych krajin vratane Slovenska.


nežil som to hej ale mam tam rodinu a precestoval som toho dost a západ ma už vobec nelaka skor latina najviac hlavne kvoli ludom 
btw ake miliardy sak sa pozri na Samsung a VW ako nas vykoristuju a pracoval som v jeden nemeckej IT firme tak hovorim s vlastnej skusenosti akí su jebkovia a držgrosi a co telecom?


----------



## kapibara

Mne sa paci ta laska k Slovensku, ktora z toho vyzaruje.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kapibara said:


> Mne sa paci ta laska k Slovensku, ktora z toho vyzaruje.


to nie je laska k slovensku ale k ludom ktori si milší a ochotní usmiati a nie su držgrosi ako nemci a je dno ci je to SK, Polsko alebo Latina tak si to nepochopila potom


----------



## kapibara

ale ano, pochopila. 
Len by som nedavala vsetkych nemcov do jedneho vreca. V kazdej krajine sa najdu drzgrosi, zakerne svine ... 
Viem ze na vychode SK je vela milych ludi, ale napriklad najvacsia svina aku som kedy v zivote stretla je vychodnar. A nehadzem ich kvoli tomu do jedneho vreca.


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> sak sa pozri na Samsung a VW ako nas vykoristuju a pracoval som v jeden nemeckej IT firme tak hovorim s vlastnej skusenosti akí su jebkovia a držgrosi a co telecom?


Ja som pracoval vyse 5 rokov vo VW, tak len tolko k vlastnej skusenosti. A bola to o dost pozitivnejsia skusenost nez dalsie joby potom (americke aj slovenske firmy). Co sa tyka usmiatosti a milosti ludi, tak uz len tuto za hranicami na Morave su o dost prijemnejsi a ochotnejsi ludia nez hocikde na Slovensku.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Ja som pracoval vyse 5 rokov vo VW, tak len tolko k vlastnej skusenosti. A bola to o dost pozitivnejsia skusenost nez dalsie joby potom (americke aj slovenske firmy). Co sa tyka usmiatosti a milosti ludi, tak uz len tuto za hranicami na Morave su o dost prijemnejsi a ochotnejsi ludia nez hocikde na Slovensku.


a mal si riaditela majitela Nemca a nad sebou dalsich 5 nemcov s ktorými si bol v kontakte 4-5 hodin a co rekordne zisky VW a ze tu neplatia dane a ze maju zadarmo pozemky a prispevky na jedno pracovne miesto a ze ludia tam robia za 500e denne od rana do vecera pritom nocna praca je mrte zdraviu skodliva a dodavtelske firmy na nich otrocia a oni maju ten med a potom jasne rekordne zisky fakt pekna idilika pomoci :lol: je to podla teba spravodlive? a ostatne zapadoeuropske firmy detto, ktore maju podobnu politiku. A nemal si pocit ze su to FASISTI ja som ten pocit mal stale a mam ho a to nie len pre tu firmu ale to je ze tam mam rodinu bohuzial to tak je

ano na morave su prijemnejsi ludi ako v BA a Prahe bo tu to v BA to uplne upadlo strasne je to blizsie k zapadu ale Moravaci su jak u nas vychodniari viac prijemnejsii a usmiati ludia


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kapibara said:


> ale ano, pochopila.
> Len by som nedavala vsetkych nemcov do jedneho vreca. V kazdej krajine sa najdu drzgrosi, zakerne svine ...
> Viem ze na vychode SK je vela milych ludi, ale napriklad najvacsia svina aku som kedy v zivote stretla je vychodnar. A nehadzem ich kvoli tomu do jedneho vreca.


boze ja to nehodnotim na zaklade tej firmy co som tam robil dal som aj ine prikaldy aj pred mesiacom aj ta vieden tam su akí ludia a cele to tam je ake? ja som pisal komplexne o zapade ze to je chora spolocnost zavisla na peniazoch a take je ich spravanie .... ok chapem zle som to napisal vzdy som mal zo slohu 5ku a zle sa vyjadrujem 
hej aj ja poznam jedneho z vychodu co by som ho dal do top3 najvacsich svin jasne ale viac menej su na zapade viac drzgrosi je to logicke ked tam je vsetko o peniazoch a to je zle


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

zaq- said:


> Preto mas na Slovensku take sialene ceny - (...) v Tatrach
> 
> (...) preto su Tatry predrazene a nedostupne


o tomto sme sa uz raz bavili, nemas pravdu, ceny v Tatrach nie su v porovnani s inymi castami Slovenska vyssie


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

cakal som že napišeš zase tie nadavky na dementny vychod a nase tupe hlavy nic nove od teba bohuzial a to mas pomaly 40


zaq- said:


> Ked tato vasa dusevna choroba uz davno prekonala hranice mentalnej demencie a vy stale jej nasledky nevidite a nedokazete ich v tych svojich tupych zakomplexovanych hlavach pochopit.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Preto mas na Slovensku take sialene ceny - v restauraciach, nehnutelnostiach, v Tatrach, vsade.


sak som tu pisal ze tu mas kvalitne menucko za 3,5 v tom polievku hlavne jedlo a male pivo v centre BA tak mi najdi taketo menu v UK. Len vo Viedni za take nieco zaplatis 20e zase klames a ten sportdirect sa ukazal ako prava zapadoeuropska firma co chce mat viac a viac a viac a zamestancom daju tretinkove platy aj ty si to tym tvojim postom dlhym a zbytocnym potvrdil takže ti davam za ten sportdirect pravdu ale pred casom si tu pisal ake su to dobre firmy ktore davaju velke vyplaty a maju nizke ceny lebo su tak skromni, no tak vydis to akí su dobraci tak jak slovenski podnikatelia. Ty si tu vsak pisal ze za to môžu SK podniktelia a ked ti dam ako priklad anglickej firmy tak ty napísše že za to môzu ludia  vidis aky si kkot ked to uz tak musim povedat stale klames a snivas a dobrom západe


zaq- said:


> A tento slovensky syndrom chudobneho cloveka, je najvacsou prekazkou Slovenska pri jeho hospodarskom rozvoji.


 tak už nie Slovenskí podnikatelia ked sa jedna o zapadoeuropsku firmu tak je problem v zakaznikoch ked ide o SK firmu tak je problem v podnikateloch tu je vidiet ako strasne klames a snivas o dobrom západe

Zaq este by ma zaujimalo ked tie zapadoeuropske firmy su tak skromne preco ked vedia ocenit pracu zamestnanca, tak preco aj ten anglicky spordirect nedava vyplaty take ako v UK a preco tí zamestanci na SK maju ešte menši plat ako v slovenskom EXIsporte? Ved si pisal že to len Slovenske firmy nevedia zaplatit poriadne za prácu ? A zrazu anglicka firma da mensiu vyplatu ako slovenská?


----------



## kidos

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> šak praca tu je tak možes si tu pracu aj ty tu vytvorit ked vydis ten priestor nemusis robit otroka v CR za almuznu, ale na internete je to take že sa každy len hra najmudrejsieho a v zivote je klaun na internete kral v zivote klaun tento tvoj priklad a post je uplne vzorový mudrovat a nic neurobit sak si otvor eshop je tak lahke a nemusis cestovat za pracou do CR


Kámo, sa tu ty hráš na najväčšieho kápa zo všetkých, tak asi budeš najväčší sráč. Ja som na Slovensku pracoval za lova, o ktorych by sa tebe v mojom veku ako zasranému vysokoškoláčikovi ani nesnívalo. Ja som za pracou do CR nesiel, ja som šiel do väčšieho anonymného mesta, kde nikto nikomu nehľadí do taniera, kde si budem môcť spokojne žiť bez závisti okolia. Ked som sem prišiel, som zarabal viac ako bol priemerny plat a odvtedy sa to každoročne zdvíha o 10 až 20 percent.

Popritom pracujem rukami, oproti konkurencii som skôr lacný a nepotrebujem jazdiť do Nemecka, či Rakúska aby som tam o.ebával na predražených a zbytočných IT produktoch.

Kámo, ja som na Slovensku chcel dať prácu, či skôr pomôcť niečo rozbehnúť niekoľkým ľuďom. Každá moja snaha, do ktorej som nacpal kopu času aj peňazí dopadla úplným fiaskom, ale to neznamená, že nebudem pokračovať.
90 % slovakov je neschopnych namyslenych idiotov, ktorí nechcú pracovať, len zarábať, presne ako ty.


----------



## Name user 1

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Zaq este by ma zaujimalo ked tie zapadoeuropske firmy su tak skromne preco ked vedia ocenit pracu zamestnanca, tak preco aj ten anglicky spordirect nedava vyplaty take ako v UK a preco tí zamestanci na SK maju ešte menši plat ako v slovenskom EXIsporte? Ved si pisal že to len Slovenske firmy nevedia zaplatit poriadne za prácu ? A zrazu anglicka firma da mensiu vyplatu ako slovenská?


trafil si klinec po hlavicke ...

ps: ludia majuci ekonomicke zaklady, si vedia odpovedat aj sami, a ti co nevedia, tak majoritu svojich postov tu na SSC pisu filozovicke zvasty o nicom.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Sukino

zaq a Dino, miestni Dr Jekyll a Mr Hyde
kazdy v opacnom extreme a vacsinou melu hluposti


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Name user 1

ty si riadny pripad ...


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Zapad, ten je taky skromny, ze si to ani nedokazes predstavit.


toto je zase perlička jak ...
Mysliš tu skromnost ked som v Nemecku videl xy krát hlavne na jar vyhodeny 2-3 ročny nábytok. Mi ukáž či si také niečo niekto môže dovoliť na Slovensku, ani v tejto stvrti by si to nikto nedovolil!!!!! Nie je to podla Teba choré ? O oblečení ani nehovorím kopa vyhodeneho oblečenia ktore končí v našich second hand-och, ktore tu más na každom rohu. ved to je neskutocne mnozstvo textilu ale vidis slovaci sa uskromnia aj s použitými odevami mi ukaž nejakého Nemca ktorý by si dal nieco zo sekáču. Oni su tak pohodlní a rozmaznaní že sa im nieco pokazi to vyhodia stale menia satnik a kazde dva roky nabytok. uvedomujes si ze to je neskutocne mnozstvo odpadu co takato zap. konzumna spolocnost vyprodukuje. A to iste auto po 2-4 rokoch si kupia nove a to stare skoncí na východe. Viac ako polka známych ma ojazdené auto povodom z Nemecka bože keby nebolo východu tak Nemecko ma brutal znicenu prirodu kde by to vsetko dali? Možu byt radi ze my si vážime použite veci. Ved západ je 10x vacsia konzumna spoločnost ako vychod uvedomujes si aké by to malo nasledky na našu zem keby sa tak vsetci spravali ako oni NIC SI NEVAZIA....sak to by sme si znicili tu planétu za 5rokov. Oni maju stastie ze mi ten pre nich odpad kupujem a nadalej pouzivame  to iste moj byvali veduci nemec on si vždy na obed k polievke zobral 3 rohlíky ale vždy zjedol jeden a tie dva vyhodil, to uz co je za cloveka co si navaži ani potraviny a hadže ich do koša? Pretože oni su takí že si nic nevážia celý západ ani to jedlo už, to je neskutocne smutne. A tí tu píšeš o skromnosti bóže ty si fakt zapadofil ty neskutocne zavadzas a klames o tvojom úžasnom západe a opak je pravdou. Jasne skromní su uplne najviac a este si vsetko tak vážia jaj ze tu ja aj píšem


----------



## Estat3 man1ac

^^ ...ale zas, možno trošku na ich obranu zo skúseností viem, že oni tie veci síce vyhodia ako hovoríš ...ale v DE to funguje tak, že tam vyhodíš napríklad starú (3- 4 roky) skriňu, čo sa ti nepáči ale nerozbiješ ju na mraky a nedáš do kontajnera ako tu aby už nikto nemohol použiť pre istotu, ale pekne ju položíš pred dom (blok) a niekto príde a vezme si to, lebo je to zachované a vôbec to pre nich nieje trápne, práve naopak. V DE nežijú len boháči ale aj takí s nízkymi platmi, ktorým to "mrhanie" bohatých pomôže a preto tam nie je toľko zbierok a neviem čo, lebo všetko čo ľudia potrebujú, "nájdu". S oblečením je to rovnako. Veci z čistiarne dajú pred dom a okoloidúci si ho vezmú, tak to ide dookola, až sa vyhodia len tie úplne nepoužiteľné veci. Zas môže byť, že to nieje v celej krajine, ale ich EKOlogické zmýšľanie je určite na vyššej úrovni ako u nás. A k tomu jedlu. Minule bol jeden prieskum ktorý poukázal na to, že keby Amerika (nie DE) nevyhadzovala jedlo tak by nakŕmili o jednu miliardu ľudí viac na tejto Zemi. K pomeru je to niekoľko násobne väčšia krajina, nielen čo sa počtu obyv. týka a DE sa úplne stratí, ako hovoríš nie každý je top manažér.


----------



## wuane

^^ Fu tak to neviem ako chodi v Kosiciach,ale u nas v Modre som nikdy nevidel tak rozbity nabytok odlozeny pri smetiach,ze by som si myslel ze ho niekto umyselne rozbil aby sa uz nedal pouzit.Prave naopak. Videl som casto krat zabalene kusy odevov,co si mohli nejaki bezdomovci ciste zobrat,kym este neexistovali tie zberne miesta.Videl som hocikedy slusnu kancelarsku stolicku,nejaku policku ci postel,matrac,hracky ,hocico co keby som bol bezdomovec tak kludne si vezmem.

Rozbit nieco co uz nepouzivam a je to opotrebovane sa mi vyslovene bridi a je to prejav strasnej tuposti a zaostalosti.Ja si velku vacsinu svojich veci vazim a ked ich aj vyhadzujem,tak s vzdy s vedomim ze nie kazdy sa ma aspon tak dobre ako ja,a co ja vyhadzujem niekomu by mohlo este niekolko rokov posluzit a bol by za to rad. Este ked som bol maly chlapec a vyrastol som z nejakych hraciek tak som chcel ze nech ich radsej daju moji rodicia do skolky alebo nejakej charite nez do kontajnera na odpad.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

ja som nepisal ze Nemci to rozbiju ano nechaju to pred domom pod holým nebom a potom to zbiera take auto ktore to vozi asi do spalovne obacas sa stane že si niekto zoberie ten stary (nový) nabytok na ďalšie použitie. ale je to len male mnozstvo cize zbytocne je to plytvanie dreva proste zbytocne velky konzum stale chcu mat nieco nove a lepsie. U nas to funguje tak ze cez bazos.sk ja som tak daroval tiez stary nabytok studentom a len tak by som to vonku na dazdi pred domom nenechal . Dal som to na bazos a si preto prisli ku mne do bytu.
Ja si neviem ani predstavit ze by som svoj 2rocny nabytok teraz vyhodil urcite ho budem mat este minimalne 7rokov. Je to chore tak casto menit nabytok a tie veci ani nehovorim. Tie potraviny to mas pravdu oni ich fakt vela vyhadzaju tak jak v USA


----------



## Estat3 man1ac

Ten bazos to robime tiez ale nie kazdy to tak robi. U Nas v ke si myslim ze ludia radsej ten nabyttok rozbiju ako by to malo skoncit u neplaticov (rozumej Romov), kedze tu je ich podstatne viac. Ked idem do bedne vyhodit smeti, casto sa ponahlam na autobus a len tak hodim do bedne pocas behu a do cigana co sa kupe v odpadkoch. Na nich mam strasnu averziu ked vidim jak to robia bordel a ked pridu zberne kontajnery tak odidu poloprazdne a potom mozme nas vyhodeny nabytok najst na luniku 9 ktory stale pratali/prataju za nase dane. A to je ta mentalita narodov. Vsetci sme obete konzumnej spolocnosti...vyrob, trosku vyuzivaj, zahod kup...a dookola a cim viac kupujes tym lepsie. A ked stale su nove trendy a ti nemci co by robili s peniazmi? My to tu nezmenime, pokial budu ludia velit tejto zemi.


----------



## Ayran

http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-58619750-kosicke-oceliarne-udajne-kupili-ukrajinci


> Novým vlastníkom U.S.Steel Košice sa stala ukrajinská spoločnosť Metinvest.Východoslovenské železiarne U.S.Steel Košice už podľa našich informácií zmenili vlastníka. Ako nás informoval zdroj oboznámený so situáciou, k podpisu kúpno-predajnej zmluvy došlo dnes večer vo Viedni.


a je to tady


----------



## michael89

Stretli sa tu Dino a Zaq a tento thread už nikdy v živote neotvorím


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Sukino

Ayran said:


> http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-58619750-kosicke-oceliarne-udajne-kupili-ukrajinci
> 
> a je to tady


Tak uz to ide aj oficialne oligarchom.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Pozri sa na vysledky a povedz mi, kde su ti ludia dnes?


Diskusia o realitnej bubline skoncila, lebo k teme uz bolo vsetko povedane. Bublina sa nafukla, a teraz sa pomaly vyfukuje a bude sa vyfukovat najblizsich 10, alebo 20 alebo 50 alebo aj 100 rokov. Neviem o com by sa este dalo pisat. Okrem toho ludia co v tych threadoch obhajovali bublinove nezmysly typu Trinity su uz teraz radsej ticho.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

zaq- said:


> keby som don neprispieval ja?


chodim sem kvoli tebe, nie kvoli tym info, ktore dodavas ;-)


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-58619750-kosicke-oceliarne-udajne-kupili-ukrajinci
> 
> a je to tady


zatial zevraj kacica...


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Ja som pracoval vyse 5 rokov vo VW, tak len tolko k vlastnej skusenosti. A bola to o dost pozitivnejsia skusenost nez dalsie joby potom (americke aj slovenske firmy).


takže ty porovnávaš VW? ktorý ma niekolko miliardové zisky, neplatí dane, dostal zadarmo pozemok a dostal finančnú podporu na jedno vytvorené pracovne miesto? S nejakou SK firmou ktorá si pozemok na podnikanie musela kupiť, plati dane a všetky odvody a ziadnu finančnú podporu nedostala. A VW má aku produktivitu práce. Porovnávaš hrušky s jablkami to je ako keby som ja provnával IT firmu s reštauraciou  a ešte tá IT firma neplati dane a ma zdarmo pozemky na podnikanie...
.
Ja som pred časom uviedol príklad ako som ako študent brigadoval v slovenskom Euroteli kde sme mali ukolovú mzdu na hodinu to vychádzalo 150sk-200sk podla sikovnosti po príchode Nemeckého T-mobile to už nebola ukolova mzda ale hodinová 90sk/h samozrejeme produktivita klesla. To už nehovorím že v tom Euroteli bolo prijemné a hlavne ludské pracovné prostredie. Po príchode tých Nemcov to bolo ako v "koncentráku" o tom ako oebali stat tiez nebudem radšej rozprávat. A ich marketing bol voči zákaznikovi ovela ovela agresivnejsi len aby zakaznikom vyprali co najviac peňaženku!!!! Lepšie a realne provnanie ako ten Eurotel nemáš lebo islo o ten isty trh a firmu a presne sa ukázali akí sú ti Nemci "šupoví a skromní"

už ako student som zistil že ten západ nie je tak milí ako ho tu všetci ospevujú. Je to len o peniazoch a mat viac a viac. A nevážia si ani to najcennjsie co máme ako su potraviny.... neskutocne plytvanie potravinami na západe aj v USA


----------



## Strummer

Danove prazdniny VW skoncili pred 4 rokmi.

Financne podpory na tvorbu pracovnych miest neviem ci vobec niekedy dostal, silno o tom pochybujem, mozno niekedy na zaciatku, ak mas nejake ine informacie tak by ma zaujimali konkretne.

Okrem toho tu VW preinvestoval 2 miliardy Euro, a pritiahol niekolko desiatok (a nepriamo niekolko stoviek) inych firiem, ktore ziadne prazdniny nemali, platia dane a zamestnavaju tisice ludi.

Akoze vazne, ak si chce niekto najst zahranicnu firmu na ktoru moze nadavat, tak VW je asi uplne posledna, ktora by si to zasluzila.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ja len nechapem a fascinuje ma uroven ludi, ktori su stale zaseknuti v tej minulosti a este schvalne podrazaju nohy nam, ktori ideme dopredu.


Problem je v tom, ze zaseknuty v minulosti si tu prave ty. Hospodarsky rast skoncil. Nie je ziadna "docasna kriza", ale trvaly pokles. Ziadny realny rast uz nebude, ani o dva roky, ani o 5 rokov, ani o 20 rokov. Takze akekolvek scenare ktore, tak ako tvoje, pocitaju zo zadlzovanim a viziou rastu cien nehnutelnosti a s tym suvisejucim hospodarskym rastom su uplne bezpredmentne. Momentalne sme v stave, ked (podla mojho nazoru) *jedinou* oblastou do ktorej ma zmysel investovat su technologie obnovitelnych zdrojov energie. Vsetko ostatne je cista spotreba, teda hadzanie prostriedkov do bezodnej ciernej diery.

A samozrejme dalsi problem je to tvoje neustale rozpravanie o "zapade" ako o nejakom jednotnom celku, pricom realita je taka, ze dnes uz napriklad USA a Nemecko funguju ako uplne opacne systemy, ktore nemaju spolu takmer nic spolocne. Precitaj si napriklad tento clanok:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-13/germany-has-built-clean-energy-economy-u-s-rejected-in-80s.html

Je zopar krajin, ktore sa zodpovedne pripravuju na buducnost (Nemecko, Brazilia, ciastocne Cina, Norsko, a par dalsich), ale vsetci ostatni idu ako slepi uplne opacnym smerom... Slovensko bohuzial patri do tej druhej skupiny, a vsetky tie tvoje fantazie tiez.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Danove prazdniny VW skoncili pred 4 rokmi.
> 
> Financne podpory na tvorbu pracovnych miest neviem ci vobec niekedy dostal, silno o tom pochybujem, mozno niekedy na zaciatku, ak mas nejake ine informacie tak by ma zaujimali konkretne.
> 
> Okrem toho tu VW preinvestoval 2 miliardy Euro, a pritiahol niekolko desiatok (a nepriamo niekolko stoviek) inych firiem, ktore ziadne prazdniny nemali, platia dane a zamestnavaju tisice ludi.


tak neviem ci danove prazdniny skoncili. Neboli zase predlznene? sam tu niekto pisal ze ak by platili dane davno by odisli. Na Trende bol rebricek firiem ktore zaplatili najvacssie dane za rok 2011 bol tam Orange telecom Slovnaft ale VW som tam nevidel a ani som nepocul že by niečo platili, neviem možno som to prehliadol ak teda mas nejaký zdroj rad si ho prečitam

to že tu VW preinvestoval 2 miliardy Euro to by som ako plus neoznacoval je to za ucelom vyssieho zisku a je to reakcia na trh. Investovat musi každá firma a kazdy podnikatel. V pomere trzieb a zisku je to vsak pre VW malo  u hocijakých mensích podniketov su investicie ovela vyssie na pomer trzieb. Je vsak plno velkých dodavatelov co tiez neplatia dane len tie male dodavatelske firmy co zivoria tie si to cele zaplatia a pritom aj tie dodavatelske firmy otrocia na VW a VW ma ten med v celom tom biznise a take je aj jeho spravanie aj preto každy rok VW ohlasuje vacsie a vacsie zisky


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Ja som nehovoril o Slovensku, ale vseobecne. Slovensko je z mojho pohladu stratena krajina, k jeho buducnosti sa uz nevyjadrujem.

A co sa tyka Irska, tak to tvoje uzasne *Irsko* je pri zaratani dlhu sukromnych osob a firiem *najzadlzenejsou krajinou na svete*:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-10-10/ireland-really-poster-child-europes-austerity-plans




















Ireland's Government debt levels are 25.5% ahead of the euro area,
Ireland's Household debt levels are 64.8% above the euro area,
*Ireland's corporate debt levels are at 209% of the euro area levels*.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Ach jaj, zase si si rano zabudol zobrat tabletky? :lol:

Tie ekonomiky co rastu, rastu len medzirocne, pretoze ich cisla z minulych rokov boli katastrofalne nizko. Inak cela Eurozona samozrejme klesa a uz len klesat bude.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Stale bude uz len klesat, az kym nedosiahne uplnu nulu a potom sa uz len rozplynie a zanikne v case a priestore.


Nie, bude klesat dovtedy, kym sa velkost a spotreba populacie neprisposobi dostupnym zdrojom energie a surovin.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

^^ tvoja mama je ta rosnička z predpovede počasia ? :lol: ZAQ ty si mal ist robit predpoved ty neskutocne vies co a ako bude ty to ešte aj tak napíšeš ako keby si bol BOH :lol: ešte by ma zaujimalo ako to bude vo februari na KUBE a Brazili ale ne ZAQ DOVI DOPO :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Vysoké nájomné znižuje kvalitu vianočných trhov



> Aj tentoraz v elektronickej aukcii vyleteli ceny denných nájmov vysoko. Najvyššie išli ponuky pri stánkoch s plochou na gril. V hre bolo 9 stánkov a najvyššia suma denného nájmu dosiahla 812 eur! Keďže stánky budú na Hlavnom námestí 31 dní, trhovníčka Zdenka Rybárová je ochotná za takýto stánok s grilom zaplatiť celkový nájom vo výške 25 172 eur! Úspešní boli len tí, ktorí ponúkli na deň 792,99 eur a viac.


----------



## KLEPETO

> sa nechali počuť viacerí neúspešní trhovníci, že vysoké nájomné pôjde na úkor kvality ponúkaného sortimentu a služieb.


Tento výňatok z toho článku čo si sem postol mám ako chápať. Že budú pančovať ešte viac aby zarobili cez vysoké marže na vyššie nájomné? Lebo ľudia ktorý tam prídu, tak idú skôr po cene ako kvalite? 
No pokiaľ som ja ochotný dať za vianočný punč vo Wiedni 3,50 EUR a dostanem to do keramiky, tak som ochotný dať 2-2,50 EUR aj v BA aj keď to dostanem iba do plastu. 
Ja nepotrebujem nahádzať do seba počas jednej návštevy trhov 5-10 pohárov vareného alebo punču. Mne bohate stačia 2-3 aj to sa mi z toho punču motá hlava a znižuje priestorové videnie.


----------



## Sukino

Teraz neviem, ci ten clanok ilustruje nepochopenie podnikania alebo praveze pochopenie podnikania na Slovensku.
Aka bola alternativa? Ponuknut to za nizsiu cenu a vylosovat tie firmy? To by kvalite pomohlo ako?


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

^^ ty si už fakt preafektovaný tým zapadom šak vo Viedni su tie vianocne este 2x drahsie 
len tak okrajovo tu mas najdrahsie obchodne mestá a sam vidis ze najvacsie a chore nahananie za peniazmi je práve na západe nie na slovensku tam este za WC musis zaplatit lebo vsetko tam je ako pracka na tvoju penzenku taký je ten západ *rozdiel Pariž BA je 20x*

*1. Causaway Bay, Hongkong (22 307 eur/m2/rok*
3. Champs-Élysées, Paríž (9 573 eur/m2/rok)
27. Václavské Náměstí, Praha (2 100 eur/m2/rok)
*57. Bratislava (504 eur/m2/rok)*

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/pozrite-si-najdrahsie-nakupne-ulice-sveta.html




zaq- said:


> Dino, ja na rozdiel od teba sa v tomto prostredi vystavby a nehnutelnosti pohybujem cely zivot.


Preboha ty sa v ziadnom prostredi vystavby a nehnutelnsti nepohybujes!!!!! to môže povedat potom každy domový elektrikar co ma zivnost!!!!! Tí mas zivnost na obkladanie. Nikdy si nic nepostavil ani nepripravil ziadny projekt tak také niečo nemôžes tvrdit!!!!! A už vobec si nebol v USA ani Australli ani v Dansku a sa tu tým ohanas a vystupujes ako najvajcssi odobornik týchto krajín. To je zase dokaz ako si o sebe strašne namýšlaš a máš ten pocit ze si boh ...ty si neskutocne chorý človek
Problem je ze teba ani ta stavba a architektúra nazaujima, lebo ty len o peniazoch splietas o politike a ekonmike a vobec na to nemas skolu ani prax. A arogantne nadavas na ekonomov pritom nemas ani strednu skolu božeeee môj a potom sa cudujes že nemás kamaratov a rodinu ani na nete si nenasiel spojencov ...... ved ty si uplne na dne strasne preafektovany a schizofrenik neverim co tu za blbosti pises stále


----------



## kapibara

Tu je rec o vianocnych trhoch a cenach za prenajom stanku a nie o najmoch na obchodnych uliciach v svetovych metropolach. 
V kazdom normalnom meste, v ktorom korupcia nieje tak ocividna to funguje tak, ze Vianocne trhy ma na starosti mestska radnica. Niektore mesta organizaciu trhov posunu obchodnej komore, alebo federalnej asociacii obchodnikov. A ceny su uplne normalne, vacsinou okolo 2000 eur za stanok na cely december. 

Najvacsi a najznamejsi vianocny trh v europe je v Strasbourgu. Tam je stankov 300. Najom za stanok je 1300 eur na cele obdobie trhov + 1000 eur za prenajom a montaz stanku co je 2300 eur na cely mesiac. Za ten mesiac sa trhom premelie 2,5 miliona ludi a je pripravenych okolo 500 roznych sprievodnych akcii. Aby si trh udrzal prvenstvo, kredibilitu a pritazlivost, tak najomnici su vyberanych podla prisnych pravidiel. Uprednostnuju sa umelci, remeselnici....

info mam z tohto linku:
http://www.la-croix.com/Actualite/S...re-des-marches-de-Noel-_NG_-2010-11-28-559496



> Les chalets .... 300 pour le plus célèbre des marchés, à Strasbourg.


preklad: 300 stankov pre najznamejsie vianocne trhy v Strasbourgu.



> Le marché est devenu un des produits touristiques phare de la ville, visité par près de 2,5 millions de personnes. Vingt-cinq TGV duplex au départ de Paris sont spécialement mis en place pour l'occasion. Près de 500 manifestations culturelles sont également organisées pendant les trente-cinq jours d'ouverture.


preklad: Trhy sa stali hlavnou turistickou atrakciou mesta, navstivi ich okolo 2,5 miliona ludi. Je pripravenych 25 TGV z Pariza specialne pre tuto akciu. Okolo 500 culturnych akcii je zorganizovanych pocas 35 dni trvania trhov.



> La municipalité investit 2,7 millions d'euros dans la fête. Belle facture mais largement compensée, selon la mairie, qui chiffrait l'an dernier les retombées économiques à plus de 160 millions d'euros pour Strasbourg et son agglomération.


Radnica investuje 2,7 miliona eur do tychto sviatkov. Podla vyjadrenia radnice je faktura vysoka , ale je siroko kompenzovana ekonomickycm prinosom pre Strasburg a jeho okolie, prinasa 160 milionov eur. 



> Avec 1 300 euros pour un emplacement de 16 m2 (mais le chalet est non fourni), les prix restent raisonnables à Strasbourg. Au point que la municipalité, qui n'empoche là que 300 000 euros


1300 eur za 16m2 je adekvatna cena. Radnica na tom zarobi 300 000 eur. 

V Bratislave sa za stanok na namesti pocas trhov musi vysolit 25 000 eur a este sa najdu taki, ktori to schvaluju???? Takze kto si ho moze dovolit? Predavac puncovaneho chlastu a dovozcovia cinskych shitov s vysokymi marzami. Napriklad nejaky slovensky vyrobca-keramik by nemohol.


----------



## kaxno

Pozor, hovorilo sa o stankoch s grilom. Aspon je jasne, preco je maso v ciganskej coraz mensie 
Kazdopadne, ta suma za prenajom je chora, sa cudujem ze to ti ludia boli ochotni zaplatit. Treba si preratat, ze kolko ciganskych, alebo varenych vin musi obchodnik predat, aby zaplatil vobec denny najom (800 eur). Ak by niekto chcel adekvatnu marzu, tak inak ako na ukor kvality to ist nemoze, to je hlavny problem.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kapibara said:


> V Bratislave sa za stanok na namesti pocas trhov musi vysolit 25 000 eur a este sa najdu taki, ktori to schvaluju???? Takze kto si ho moze dovolit? Predavac puncovaneho chlastu a dovozcovia cinskych shitov s vysokymi marzami. Napriklad nejaky slovensky vyrobca-keramik by nemohol.


ja som tu žiadne tie ceny neobhajoval reagoval som na margo poznamky od zaqa že ten "úžasný" západ tiez nie je najlepsi... dal som mu priklad že v PArizi je najom za obchod 20x drahsi a to je dementnejsie ako vianocne trhy 30dnove ...BTW v Inchebe mas tiez vianocne trhy a stanok tam stoji 750e na cele obdobie + DPH ale aj so stanokom je to full cena. O tom fakt rozhoduje trh aká bude cena


----------



## kapibara

To sa da lahko vypocitat. Tych 300 poharov minimalne. 
V kazdom pripade je to uplne hrozne. Namiesto toho, aby kazdy stanok bol atraktivny, kazdy zamestnal niekolko ludi, aby v kazdom stanku bolo X specialit, kvalitna ponuka jedla, vina a vianocnych artiklov a remeselnickych vyrobkov, tak kazdy sa zamera len na jednu - dve veci, na ktorych ma najvacsie marze, kvalita sa oklame, kazdeho na druhy den boli hlava ak vypije viac ako 2 varene vina a kupi si tam cinsky predrazeny smejd.


----------



## kapibara

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> O tom fakt rozhoduje trh aká bude cena


Podla tvojej logiky je mestska radnica v Strasbourgu uplne dementna. Nech si zavolaju slovakov na pomoc pri organizovani, aby im ukazali ako sa to ma robit. :lol:


A to, ze v Parizi su ceny vyssie je uplne normalne. Pohybuje sa tam neskutocne mnozstvo ludi, plus turistov ktori maju ovela vyssiu kupyschopnost.


----------



## Strummer

kaxno said:


> Pozor, hovorilo sa o stankoch s grilom.


Ano, ale dalej sa pise o dalsom obcerstveni, kde najviac zaplatil Matysak, 488 euro, co za mesiac robi 15000. Skoda ze nenapisali kolko bola max. cena za stanok so suvenirmi.



kaxno said:


> Treba si preratat, ze kolko ciganskych, alebo varenych vin musi obchodnik predat, aby zaplatil vobec denny najom (800 eur). Ak by niekto chcel adekvatnu marzu, tak inak ako na ukor kvality to ist nemoze, to je hlavny problem.


No ved toto. To ma vydesilo na tom najviac, ze ten prepocet proste nevychadza. A ak vychadza, tak akurat tak s takymi nakladmi na suroviny co sa limitne blizia k nule :lol: asi preto vianocne trhy uz par rokov prakticky bojkotujem, a idem tak maximalne raz na jednu loksu a jeden pohar vareneho :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

To je prave problem. Trh (v tomto pripade lokalny) je ovplyvneny vela specifikami a nefunguje idealne (nefunguje informovanost, ludia nevedia jeden o druhom ...). Prave preto, ma nastupit regulacia. 

Na margo tych adries, neplati to v globale. Napr. developer noveho WTC ma velky problem v tom, ze ho nevie prenajat. Malo-ktore "realne" (cize nie tie, ktore presuvaju 1ky a 0ky z jedneho excelu do druheho), firmy si mozu dovolit platit taketo nezmysly ako . Resp. si to mozu dovolit aj preto, ze existuju krajiny ako je Slovensko, ktore im to dotuju skrz vysoke marze a zisky. My zial nie sme na spicke "potravinoveho retazca".


----------



## Strummer

kapibara said:


> Podla tvojej logiky je mestska radnica v Strasbourgu uplne dementna.


Ocividne nevedia co robia, uz 400 rokov :nuts: mali by im Slovaci prist vysvetlit ako funguje "trh" :banana:


----------



## KLEPETO

kaxno said:


> Pozor, hovorilo sa o stankoch s grilom. Aspon je jasne, preco je maso v ciganskej coraz mensie
> Kazdopadne, ta suma za prenajom je chora, sa cudujem ze to ti ludia boli ochotni zaplatit. Treba si preratat, ze kolko ciganskych, alebo varenych vin musi obchodnik predat, aby zaplatil vobec denny najom (800 eur). Ak by niekto chcel adekvatnu marzu, tak inak ako na ukor kvality to ist nemoze, to je hlavny problem.


Pokiaľ budú takto uvažovať, teda na úkor kvality, tak budú radi ak zarobia aspoň na celkové náklady pri nulovom výnose. Vieš to nie sú jediné trhy v centre. Pokiaľ mi nebude chutiť v niektorom stánku, pôjdem do iného alebo rovno na druhé trhy. A keď nebude chutiť viacerým, tak to sa rozšíri rýchlo medzi ľuďmi, že sa tam neoplatí kupovať cigánska. 
Stále sa im to oplatí prevádzkovať, keď sú ochotný platiť taký nájom, nezabúdajme, že vyjadrenie o poklese kvality vyšlo od neúspešných kandidátov, nie od tých, ktorý získali stánok. 
Určite príde hranica, kedy mesto prestrelí a bude mať stratový ročník, potom možno zmenia princíp zadeľovania stánkových miest, zatiaľ ich k tomu nič nevedie, keďže z roka na rok vyzbierajú viac z prenájmov a teda im rastie celková výnosnosť. Tu by som skôr poukázal na to do čoho sa tento zisk vráža. Určitá suma by mala byť viazaná na inovácie trhov. Napr. nový dizajn stánkov, jednotné keramické poháre pre celé trhy formou záloh, dostatočná kapacita inžinierskych sietí (voda, elektrika), pravidelné a častejšie upratovanie a likvidácie odpadov, zaujímavejšia vianočná výzdoba. Stále je čo zlepšovať, lebo ani sa človek nenadeje a príde postupný úpadok záujmu a navyše je tu aj konkurecia vo forme ostatných trhov.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kapibara said:


> Podla tvojej logiky je mestska radnica v Strasbourgu uplne dementna.


bože ja uz fakt neviem ako ti to mam vysvetlit tak aj viedenska je najdementnejsia tiez este viac ako nasa a tie prenajmy v parizi ani nekomentujem radsej :lol:


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> bože ja uz fakt neviem ako ti to mam vysvetlit


Nie je velmi co vysvetlovat, lebo ty ocividne nechapes rozdiel medzi podnikanim a verejnou sluzbou. Pretoze do kazdej jednej diskusie, este aj o takych temach ako je zeleznica alebo hromadna doprava, tahas "podnikanie", "uspech" a podobne temy, ktore vo verejnej sfere nemaju co robit, ba dokonca su s verejnou sferou v protiklade.

Vianocne trhy nemaju byt o tom, aby sa co najviac ludi co najviac nabalilo. Vianocne trhy maju byt o vytvoreni prijemnej atmosfery a spestreni kvality zivota ludi v meste a turistov. Rovnako ako kulturne podujatia, sportoviska, a milion dalsich veci, ktore inde funguju, ale v Bratislave nefunguju. A nefunguju preto, lebo vacsina ludi, rovnako ako ty, nechape o com to je, a na vseto sa pozera len cez optiku prachov.


----------



## kapibara

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> bože ja uz fakt neviem ako ti to mam vysvetlit tak aj viedenska je najdementnejsia tiez este viac ako nasa a tie prenajmy v parizi ani nekomentujem radsej :lol:


ale uznavas, ze pri 2,5 milionoch navstevnikov je ta suma za prenajom v Strasbourgu uplne smiesna v porovnani s Bratislavou. 
A vies preco nezvysia najom? Lebo remeselnici by si ho nemohli dovolit. A tu reputaciu trhov vytvorili prave ti remeselnici. Tam chodi ta najvacsia smotanka vyrobcov. A to je presne to, co pritahuje ludi. 

Co ma pritiahnut ludi na bratislavske trhy? Je tam podla teba nieco mimoriadne? Nieco co sa inde nevidi?


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Vianocne trhy nemaju byt o tom, aby sa co najviac ludi co najviac nabalilo. Vianocne trhy maju byt o vytvoreni prijemnej atmosfery a spestreni kvality zivota ludi v meste a turistov. Rovnako ako kulturne podujatia, sportoviska, a milion dalsich veci, ktore inde funguju, ale v Bratislave nefunguju. A nefunguju preto, lebo vacsina ludi, rovnako ako ty, nechape o com to je, a na vseto sa pozera len cez optiku prachov.


^^ ano presne tak ale na zapade prave na tom najviac ryzuju a z vianoc sa spravil obrovsky biznis, to co je na SK je len omrvinka. Asi si nebol pocas vianocneho obdobia na zapade lebo tam to je ako Pracka na penazenky ovela vacsia ako u nás to musi uznat každy..... tu je to len v plienkach tieto vianocne trhy su prvou lastovickou ako to chodi na zapade zo vsetkeho urobit tvrdy biznis 



kapibara said:


> ale uznavas, ze pri 2,5 milionoch navstevnikov je ta suma za prenajom v Strasbourgu uplne smiesna v porovnani s Bratislavou.
> A vies preco nezvysia najom? Lebo remeselnici by si ho nemohli dovolit. A tu reputaciu trhov vytvorili prave ti remeselnici. Tam chodi ta najvacsia smotanka vyrobcov. A to je presne to, co pritahuje ludi.
> 
> Co ma pritiahnut ludi na bratislavske trhy? Je tam podla teba nieco mimoriadne? Nieco co sa inde nevidi?


boze ved som ti sem dal priklad ze vo Viedni a Parizi to je ovela viac ako u nas 
jasne kto chce si bude vsimat len to zle na SK a zo zapadu len to najlepsie. Podla teba zapad ziadny biznis z vianoc nerobi ze? Necham ta v tej negativite o Slovensku tak a uzasnom a skromnom lacnom zapade


----------



## kapibara

Ak sa ti z toho co som napisala podarilo vydedukovat, ze pocitujem negativitu k Slovensku, tak potom nic. Zdrzim sa dalsieho komentaru.


----------



## kaxno

V zahranici si ten business z toho nerobi mesto, ale podnikatelia. U nas si ten business robi aj mesto, podivnym sposobom, vyhana to do extremu, cim do istej miery nici roznorodost tych trhov a nedava sancu sa tam dostat kazdemu. Jasne, matysak to v pohode prezije, je to velka firma, ale maly vyrobca ma smolu, lebo to najomne proste neuplati (a ked uplati, tak to moze byt prave na ukor kvality, lebo to nevychadza, ak ma byt to varene vino chutne, kvalitne a nema stat tolko co vo Viedni). A paradoxne, prave ten maly vyrobca mohol priniest dobru atmosferu. Preto (ako pisala Kapibara) su tieto trhy, resp. najomne na nich regulovane.

Co sa tyka trhov, su aj nejake na Hviezdku, kde sa mne osobne paci tiez, akurat je otazka, ci boli tie naklady na najom nizsie az o tolko.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kaxno said:


> V zahranici si ten business z toho nerobi mesto, ale podnikatelia. U nas si ten business robi aj mesto, podivnym sposobom, vyhana to do extremu, cim do istej miery nici roznorodost tych trhov a nedava sancu sa tam dostat kazdemu. Jasne, matysak to v pohode prezije, je to velka firma, ale maly vyrobca ma smolu, lebo to najomne proste neuplati. A paradoxne, prave on mohol priniest dobru atmosferu. Preto (ako pisala Kapibara) su tieto trhy, resp. najomne na nich regulovane.


^^ aha takže na západe sa mesto sprava neekonomicky ? Preco tam maju potom taku drahu verejnu dopravu a preco tak draho predavaju pozemky ?


----------



## Strummer

Na zapade sa mesto sprava tak, aby *maximalizovalo uzitocnost sluzieb pre obyvatelov*.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Na zapade sa mesto sprava tak, aby *maximalizovalo uzitocnost sluzieb pre obyvatelov*.


ano ale nie zadarmo ale za cenu a to iste musi robit aj podnikatel aby sa na trhu udrzal, tiež firma maximalizuje uzitocnost sluzieb pre svojich zakaznikov a to iste robi aj mesto ale pre obyvatelov ale tiez musi ten obyvatel za to zaplatit. Ak by doslovne bola pravda co si pisal tak by tam nebola verejna doprava tak draha drahsia ako u nas taxik  ale bola by zadarmo pritom mesto ma prijem z dani a z predaja pozemkov takže sa sprava este horsie ako podnikatel


----------



## Strummer

Vravim, ze tu je zasadne nepochopenie z tvoje strany. Mesto vybera dane od obyvatelov a jeho uloha je za tieto dane poskytovat co najkvalitnejsie sluzby. To je presny opak toho, co robi podnikatel, ktoreho primarnym cielom je maximalizacia vlastneho zisku.

Kapibara to popisala najlepsie. Ulohou mesta pri organizacii vianocnych trhov je zabezpecit, aby sa navstevnik, ked ide okolo stankov, pri kazdom jednom z nich zastavil, a povedal si ze "wow, toto je jake super!". A pri dalsom znova, a tak dalej...

A to sa neda dosiahnut tak, ze vydrazis stanky obchodnikom ktori ponuknu najvyssiu cenu. To sa da dosiahnut len tak, ze umoznis rovny vyber najkvalitnejsich remeselnikov. Ty si samozrejme myslis, ze ten vyber urobi sam od seba "volny trh", lenze to je bullshit. "Trh" nevyberie najkvalitnejsich, najzaujimavejsich, takch ktori zvysuju pritazlivost trhov. "Trh" vyberie bezvyraznu masu rovnakych ciganskych v zemli, z najlacnejsieho masa, a pancovane vino, ktore hrozno nevidelo ani z rychlika. Plus uniformne cinske shitove suveniry, v kazdom stanku rovnake.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Vravim, ze tu je zasadne nepochopenie z tvoje strany. Mesto vybera dane od obyvatelov a jeho uloha je za tieto dane poskytovat co najkvalitnejsie sluzby. To je presny opak toho, co robi podnikatel, ktoreho primarnym cielom je maximalizacia vlastneho zisku.
> 
> Kapibara to popisala najlepsie. Ulohou mesta pri organizacii vianocnych trhov je zabezpecit, aby sa navstevnik, ked ide okolo stankov, pri kazdom jednom z nich zastavil, a povedal si ze "wow, toto je jake super!". A pri dalsom znova, a tak dalej...
> 
> A to sa neda dosiahnut tak, ze vydrazis stanky obchodnikom ktori ponuknu najvyssiu cenu. To sa da dosiahnut len tak, ze umoznis rovny vyber najkvalitnejsich remeselnikov. Ty si samozrejme myslis, ze ten vyber urobi sam od seba "volny trh", lenze to je bullshit. "Trh" nevyberie najkvalitnejsich, najzaujimavejsich, takch ktori zvysuju pritazlivost trhov. "Trh" vyberie bezvyraznu masu rovnakych ciganskych v zemli, z najlacnejsieho masa, a pancovane vino, ktore hrozno nevidelo ani z rychlika. Plus uniformne cinske shitove suveniry, v kazdom stanku rovnake.


aha takže mesto by malo predavat aj lacno pozemky aby na tych pozemkoch boli napriklad lacne fasfoody a kvalitne. Podla tvojho postu by to tak malo byt


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> aha takže mesto by malo predavat aj lacno pozemky


Co ma predaj pozemku, ktory predajom mesto navzdy strati, spolocne s prenajmom stankov na mesiac??? Mesto *tvoria* pozemky, takze kazdy predaj de facto znamena, ze mesto pride o kus seba sameho. To je porovnatelna situacia? Ty si vazne uplne mimo...


----------



## Strummer

Okrem toho napriklad vo Viedni, ked uz ti mesto preda pozemok, tak na tom pozemku postavis len presne to, co mesto chce aby si tam postavil, za presne definovanych podmienok.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Co ma predaj pozemku, ktory predajom mesto navzdy strati, spolocne s prenajmom stankov na mesiac??? Mesto *tvoria* pozemky, takze kazdy predaj de facto znamena, ze mesto pride o kus seba sameho. To je porovnatelna situacia? Ty si vazne uplne mimo...


tak ich može prenajat za symbolicke euro :lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

kapibara said:


> ale uznavas, ze pri 2,5 milionoch navstevnikov je ta suma za prenajom v Strasbourgu uplne smiesna v porovnani s Bratislavou.
> A vies preco nezvysia najom? Lebo remeselnici by si ho nemohli dovolit. A tu reputaciu trhov vytvorili prave ti remeselnici. Tam chodi ta najvacsia smotanka vyrobcov. A to je presne to, co pritahuje ludi.
> 
> Co ma pritiahnut ludi na bratislavske trhy? Je tam podla teba nieco mimoriadne? Nieco co sa inde nevidi?


Ale tá suma prenájmu je taká vysoká iba pre predajcov nápojov a jedla. Potom sa tie ceny rapídne znižujú podľa druhu tovaru, inak by si tam človek mohol ťažko kúpiť taktiež remeselné výrobky a výrobky ručnej práce. To by museli byť nehorázne drahé aby dokázali tí predajcovia zarobiť na nájom v takej výške.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

KLEPETO said:


> Ale tá suma prenájmu je taká vysoká iba pre predajcov nápojov a jedla. Potom sa tie ceny rapídne znižujú podľa druhu tovaru, inak by si tam človek mohol ťažko kúpiť taktiež remeselné výrobky a výrobky ručnej práce. To by museli byť nehorázne drahé aby dokázali tí predajcovia zarobiť na nájom v takej výške.


^^ zbytocne.... pisal to tu aj Kaxno ale kto chce vidiet na SK negativne veci ich vidi a taktiez to snivanie o užasnom západe hno: že kapibara


----------



## Strummer

KLEPETO said:


> inak by si tam človek mohol ťažko kúpiť taktiež remeselné výrobky a výrobky ručnej práce.


Hadam nemyslis ten cinsky odpad ktory tam posledne roky predavaju? V piatok sa idem asi kuknut, tak si dam tu pracu skusit najst aspon jeden stanok kde maju nieco skutocne remeselne, pochybujem ze taky najdem.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Hadam nemyslis ten cinsky odpad ktory tam posledne roky predavaju? V piatok sa idem asi kuknut, tak si dam tu pracu skusit najst aspon jeden stanok kde maju nieco skutocne remeselne, pochybujem ze taky najdem.


ako keby vo viedni mali domace to uz je celosvetový problem btw ja idem do viedne zase s kamoskou tak potom napisem ale nemám z toho viedenskeho moc pozitivne zazitky z pred 2 rokoch


----------



## KLEPETO

Ja chodím na wiedenské trhy 12 rokov, nejde v tomto prípade koľko to je ale, že za tú dobu je to stále rovnaké, rozmiestnenie stánkov je rovnaké, takže už viem, kde čo je a idem priamo tam čo konkrétne chcem. Úžasným tovarom ani tieto trhy nehýria, niektoré vypadajú s ponukou ako Vietnamci v Česko-Nemeckom pohraničí, samozrejme nájdu sa aj zaujímavé stánky. Gastronómia až na pár výnimiek nič moc v tomto jedinom máme si myslím navrch čo sa týka pestrosti. Osobne som veľmi na sladké a tie stánky s cukrovinkami ma priam hypnotizujú 
Také niečo my napr. chýba u nás. To je aj jeden z dôvodov prečo tam každý rok chodím, nakúpim tam 2,5 kg nugátu a rozdám to vždy po rodine a priateľoch. No a samozrejme ich weihnachtspunsch :scouserd:


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Alternativa je ponuknut stanky z normalnu dusevne zdravu cenu - aby primerane zarobilo mesto, podnikatelia a zaroven aby zakaznici dostali kvalitnu a sirokodostupnu sluzbu.


Zaujemcov je viac ako stankov, takze to nie je rozumna alternativa.

Najlepsia cena vo ferovej aukcii = normalna dusevne zdrava cena

Ak tomuto nerozumies, tak mas rovnake socialisticke myslenie, ako ti, co sa stazovali, ze sa tam nedostali.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Zaujemcov je viac ako stankov, takze to nie je rozumna alternativa.


A co takto vybrat *najkvalitnejsich* stankarov? Viem, viem, to je nepochopitelny bolsevicko/komunisticko/socialisticky koncept, ani sa ho nebudem snazit vysvetlit. Nech zije volny trh a plesniva ciganska v tyzden starej zemli! :lol:


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> A co takto vybrat *najkvalitnejsich* stankarov? Viem, viem, to je nepochopitelny bolsevicko/komunisticko/socialisticky koncept, ani sa ho nebudem snazit vysvetlit. Nech zije volny trh a plesniva ciganska v tyzden starej zemli! :lol:


Vyberat - najma v skorumpovanej krajine akou je Slovensko - je najhorsia moznost. Kvalita z ust uradnikov je iba slovo, ktore nic neznamena. Nechaj to na navstevnikov.
Inak sranda, ze na jednu stranu oslabenu ekonomicku situaciu v Zap Europe, ktoru sposobuje socializmus, odsudzujes a na druhu tu oslavujes ten isty socializmus.


----------



## Strummer

Oslabenu Zapadnu Europu nesposobil ziadny socializmus, ale dve veci: za prve to ze civilizacia dosiahla tzv. "peak oil" a z neho vyplyvajuci "peak energy", to sa ale tyka celeho sveta, nielen Europy, a za druhe ze firmy (najma banky) si robili co sa im zachcelo. To je presny opak socializmu. Stacilo by, keby europske firmy platili dane, a ziadna Eurokriza by nebola. To sa ale v nasich dementnych mediach nedocitas, sak jednoduchsie je utocit na stat a EU, nez na zlodejske firmy, vsakze.

http://denikreferendum.cz/clanek/14288-opravdova-pricina-evropske-krize-danove-uniky


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

T-Mobile terorizuje zamestnancov, tvrdia odbory

Ako Milan hovorí, západné podnikanie


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Podnikanie nie je v civilizovanych krajinach o co najvacsom zarabani penazi za kazdu cenu - aj cez mrtvoly.


Konecne s Tebou suhlasim :lol: 
Sak presne oni idu aj cez mrtvoly ako priklad ti dam firmu Apple ktora tie svoje shity dala vyrabat v cine (60dolarov zarabal jeden zamestnanec) pritom pri týchto zlých podmiekach spachalo samovrazdu niekolko desiatok cinanov. Preco lebo Stevovi nestacila miliarda on chcel mat niekolko stoviek miliard a to ze tam v tej tovarni umreli ludia ho natrapilo vobec to je to zapad podnikanie. To uz nehovorim ako Apple ma vsetko zidovsky spoplatnene, a zisky maju milardove. Ostatne firmy ako Samsung VW a ine korporacie ani nehovorim je mi z toho zle 
.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Jaaj, Dino, a ze si to zrovna ty, kto tu casto splieta o tom, ako sa ludia nechavaju ovplyvnit televiziou a potom vytiahnes takyto televizny bullshit. Pocet samovrazd vo Foxconne bol vyrazne pod cinskym priemerom poctu samovrazd, a co je este zaujimavejsie, bol aj pod priemerom kazdeho jedneho statu USA.



> In fact, at *5.4 suicides per 100,000 people* (400,000 people work at Foxconn), the Foxconn suicide rate is lower than it is in all 50 U.S. states. *In Wyoming*, where the population is 512,757, and there are no sweatshops, *22.6 people per 100,000 commit suicide*, according to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention. In California, the rate is 9.2 – New York, 6.9.


Takze vyzera to tak, ze vo Wyomingu su este 4-nasobne horsie podmienky nez v cinskej fabrike :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Koro, cital si vobec ten clanok?
> A najma informaciu, ze v T-Mobile je so svojou pracou v USA spokojnych 78% ich zamestnancov?
> 
> Ale, ako Milan hovori, zapadne podnikanie:
> Predaj železiarní vyvoláva v Košiciach vtipy aj obavy
> 
> Take strasne veci sa v Kosiciach stali, ked tam prisli Americania a nahradili statocnych slovenskych podnikatelov:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teraz pridu do Kosic nasi susedia, s velmi podobnym zmyslanim a kulturou, aku mame my sami - Ukrajinci. :cheers:
> Len nedokazem pochopit, preco cely narod neoslavuje hromadne tuto vynikajucu spravu? :dunno:


Presne si narazil na jadro problému. To, že sa vysmievame tvojej hlúpučkej predstave o dobrom západe a zlom východe neznamená, že veríme opačnému extrému.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Kedze je to americka firma, ich vyrobky si moze dovolit prakticky cely svet a oni platia *svojim statisicom zamestnancov* v USA a Zap. Europe, mimoriadne vysoke a nadstandardne mzdy.


Ake statisice? Apple ma 70 000 zamestnancov, vacsina z nich su predavaci v obchodoch za podpriemernu mzdu. V USA ma Apple len 13000 "standardnych" zamestnancov (takych co nepracuju v obchodoch).


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Oslabenu Zapadnu Europu nesposobil ziadny socializmus, ale dve veci: za prve to ze civilizacia dosiahla tzv. "peak oil" a z neho vyplyvajuci "peak energy", to sa ale tyka celeho sveta, nielen Europy, a za druhe ze firmy (najma banky) si robili co sa im zachcelo. To je presny opak socializmu. Stacilo by, keby europske firmy platili dane, a ziadna Eurokriza by nebola. To sa ale v nasich dementnych mediach nedocitas, sak jednoduchsie je utocit na stat a EU, nez na zlodejske firmy, vsakze.


peak oil urcite este nenastal. Likvidacia zivotneho prostredia a s tym spojene globalne oteplovanie su ovela vacsim problemom, ako cena ropy. Kriza praveze zivotnemu prostrediu pomaha 

Banky robili to, co im vlady a statne aparaty, ktore sa tvarili, ze ich reguluju, dovolili. A robili to beztrestne a bez strachu aj preto, lebo ich zlyhanie a straty boli socialisticky rozdistribuovane vladami do celej spolocnosti. To nema so slobodnym podnikanim a kapitalizmom nic spolocne.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Dino, toto je presne to podnikanie na zaklade co najdostupnejsich cien a co najvyssieho obratu, ktore ty nechapes.


zabudol si tam dat najvacsi zisk, pretoze hento je len zamienka od teba


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

[.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> peak oil urcite este nenastal.


Peak oil nastal, resp. prave sa na nom nachadzame, je nepodstatne ci to bolo v roku 2005 alebo tento rok, to nie je nieco co by sa dalo presne urcit. Dolezitejsi je z neho vyplyvajuci Peak energy, pretoze peak oil vobec nie je o "cene ropy" a podobnych papierovych blbostiach. Peak oil je o celkovej vyuzitelnej energii, ktoru mame k dispozicii. A tej mnozstvo uz klesa, pretoze aj ked mozno vytazime viac ropy, na to samotne vytazenie bude potrebne pouzit ovela ovela viac energie nez doteraz, a ta energia potom bude niekde inde chybat. To je jednoducha fyzika, ktoru vacsina ekonomov nechape.

http://www.energybulletin.net/stories/2010-12-14/peak-energy-climate-change-and-collapse-global-civilization-current-peak-oil-cris


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Pretoze ak to tak zacnem brat, potom ti ja mozem oponovat, ze som pisal o Zap. Europe a USA spolu, nie iba o USA a potom tie statisice dostanes.


Nie, nedostanes, celosvetovo maju 70000. A mimo USA prakticky vsetci robia len v obchodoch.



zaq- said:


> A taktiez, co je to podpriemerna mzda?


Podpriemerna v ramci retailoveho businessu. McDonalds a Walmart sice platia este menej, ale kopec firiem plati viac. Teraz v lete im mali plosne zvysovat platy, ale kedze sef retailu bol nedavno vyhodeny, tak bohvie ci to aj spravili.



zaq- said:


> Je to vsak zbytocne slovickarenie, ktore odvadza pozornost od hlavnej temy a pointy.


Neni to slovickarenie, su to vymyslene klamstva mimo reality. Ber to v dobrom, ja ta na to upoozornujem preto, aby ti bolo jasne preco ta nikto neberie vazne, ked si vacsinu svojich argumentov takto vymyslas


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Koro, odpoviem ti na to poslednou vetou z toho clanku, ktory som tu postol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pozri sa, ja viem, ake je to frustrujuce citat moju obhajobu Zapadu a jeho porovnavanie so Slovenskom.
> 
> Ja sa vsak snazim poukazat na to, ze Zapad je vysledkom myslenia jeho obyvatestva a ze pokial sa chceme mat na Slovensku tsak isto, musime tak zacat mysliet a spravat sa.
> 
> Pre zaciatok by stacilo, keby ste mi pomohli pacifikovat Sukina a jemu podobnych, s tou jeho ekonomickou ideologickou predstavou kapitalizmu a pravicoveho vnimania ekonomiky.
> 
> Zaciatky su vzdy najtazsie.
> Pokial sa zmeni urcity pocet ludi a zacne pouzivat zdravy rozum, potom sa postupne zmeni coraz viac ludi a spolocnost zacne vytvarat konecne ten potrebny tlak na politikov, ekonomov a podnikatelov - a takto sa postupne zmeni cela krajina a spolocnost.
> 
> Skusme sa zamysliet, preco v slovenskych mediach nedostanem ziadny priestor a akekolvek moje oslovenia zakazdym zlyhaju?


To že Tmobile terorizuje zamestnancov a USSteel priniesol do Košíc pokrok sa navzájom nijak nevylučuje, pretože USA (a tvoj mýtický západ už vôbec) nie je jednotvárny monolitický celok. Tak ako je tam veľa slušných firiem, tak je tam veľa firiem čo robí po svete hromadu svinstiev. Neexistuje dobrá a zlá krajina, existujú len konkrétni ľudia a ich správanie.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> co je vlastne vasim umyslom postovania tuna?


Ja proste nemam rad ked ludia klamu a ***.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Slovíčkarenie je to v tvojej hlave ale ľudia čo to po tebe čítajú nevidia tú "hlavnú myšlienku". Vidia jednotlivé argumenty, ktoré si často prikrášľuješ aby ti zapadali do toho čo chceš povedať a keďže to často odporuje aj elementárnej logike tak sa na to nedá nereagovať.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> :| Znova ta ideologia!
> 
> Skuste ma dat niekto do obrazu:
> bol niekedy niekde nejaky celosvetovy kongres Organizacie spojenych narodov, alebo nejakej inej medzinarodnej institucie, ktora dala Slovakom za ulohu definovat pojmy _socializmus_ a _kapitalizmus_?
> Ked na zaklade tohto slovenskeho vysvetlenia, sa teraz vyznamom tychto dvoch pojmov riadi cely svet?
> 
> Pretoze ak je to tak, kde potom urobili sudruhovia zo Slovenska chybu, ked na ze vraj kapitalistickom Zapade, sa pod tymito pojmami rozumie nieco uplne ine? :dunno:


Co sa rozumie na zapade vseobecne, odborne a specificky medzi ludmi, s ktorymi sa ty stykas su dost odlisne veci.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Jaaj, Dino, a ze si to zrovna ty, kto tu casto splieta o tom, ako sa ludia nechavaju ovplyvnit televiziou a potom vytiahnes takyto televizny bullshit. Pocet samovrazd vo Foxconne bol vyrazne pod cinskym priemerom poctu samovrazd, a co je este zaujimavejsie, bol aj pod priemerom kazdeho jedneho statu USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Takze vyzera to tak, ze vo Wyomingu su este 4-nasobne horsie podmienky nez v cinskej fabrike :cheers:


^^ nEMam to z telky ja telku nemam 10rokov, len projektor. A mam to bud z trendu alebo dsl.sk to jedine co si z medii citam. Tazko povedat kde je pravda dnes je taka doba ze je vsetko prekrutene, neviem odkial mas tie info ty ale zas ty nie si nejaky notoricky klamar ako zaq tak može byt .....ale apple ziadny anjel nie je, je to priklad kedy sa ludia nevedia zastavit a chcu mat viac a viac a ten system im tomu len nahrava a oni to krásne vyuzivaju


zaq- said:


> Znova zopakujem, motivaciu, rozmyslanie a celkovo system podnikania na Zapade, vysvetlim tento vikend, pokial si na to najdem cas.


chvala bohu tu nebudem ja sem zavitam len ked si davam nejake veci do poriadku tak to berem tu na fore ako relax a pobavenie, ale to sa zajtra na dlhsie konci. Aj tak by som sa docital ze sme najzaostalejsia krajina a ze zapad to je mrte raj hlavne ze 90 percent slovakov sa z toho zapadu vratilo a naspat by neslo. A žije tu aj plno ludi zo zapadu a nechapu ako je tu dobre najlepsie ti daju referncie v talianskej pizzerke "Primo Amore" na kollarku patri to jednemu talianovi ale ti taliani tam chodia dost, hlavne vecer po praci a niektorí pracuju aj v SK firmach jeden tusim v Pente :lol:


----------



## marish

^^ iba som to tu prebehol, tak sry, ak ste to tu uz prebrali, ale tie ceny sa tykaju iba hl. namestia, hej? vie niekto, ako to bude na hviezdoslavovom alebo pred euroveou? naposledy som bol na vianocnych trhoch v BA pred dvoma rokmi (minuly rok som si uzil krasne trhy v edinburghu) a z tych na hl. namesti som nejaky extra dobry pocit nemal. pred euroveou sa mi pacili viac, i ked nevyzerali az tak "staromestsky"...
ak sa to rok, co rok zhorsuje, tak rozmyslam, ci sa mi tam vobec oplati ist...


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> ^^ iba som to tu prebehol, tak sry, ak ste to tu uz prebrali, ale tie ceny sa tykaju iba hl. namestia, hej? vie niekto, ako to bude na hviezdoslavovom alebo pred euroveou? naposledy som bol na vianocnych trhoch v BA pred dvoma rokmi (minuly rok som si uzil krasne trhy v edinburghu) a z tych na hl. namesti som nejaky extra dobry pocit nemal. pred euroveou sa mi pacili viac, i ked nevyzerali az tak "staromestsky"...
> ak sa to rok, co rok zhorsuje, tak rozmyslam, ci sa mi tam vobec oplati ist...


Ale veď to je to na čo som narážal. Človek začína mať na výber, kam pôjde na tie trhy vrámci mesta. Pokiaľ sa tie najstaršie na Hlavnom budú zhoršovať úrovňou a kvalitou, ľudia tam prestanú chodiť a začne to byť stratové pre mesto. Obávam sa len jedného, že keď k tomu dôjde, tak sa pôjde tou slovenskou cestou a to ich zrušením pre nerentabilnosť, namiesto toho aby začali riešiť prečo začínajú byť nerentabilné a hľadali riešenia na zlepšenie.


----------



## Wizzard

marish said:


> ^^ iba som to tu prebehol, tak sry, ak ste to tu uz prebrali, ale tie ceny sa tykaju iba hl. namestia, hej? vie niekto, ako to bude na hviezdoslavovom alebo pred euroveou? naposledy som bol na vianocnych trhoch v BA pred dvoma rokmi (minuly rok som si uzil krasne trhy v edinburghu) a z tych na hl. namesti som nejaky extra dobry pocit nemal. pred euroveou sa mi pacili viac, i ked nevyzerali az tak "staromestsky"...
> ak sa to rok, co rok zhorsuje, tak rozmyslam, ci sa mi tam vobec oplati ist...


Na Hviezdku to vyzerá podobne ako na Hlavnom, preplnené, natlačené, hlava na hlave, nedá sa tam chodiť. Pri Eurovei to posledné dva roky bolo skoro úplne prázdne, čo je síce trochu výhoda, ale vyzeralo to tam mŕtvo, stánkari sa evidentne nudili, stánkov málo, ale mali tam aj veci, ktoré v Starom Meste neboli, napríklad také ustrice, krevety a pod.


----------



## kapibara

Bratislava je snad jedine malevelke :lol: mesto, ktore ma niekolko vianocnych trhov roztrusenych po meste. Namiesto jedneho velkeho, zaujimaveho, pritazliveho.
Trhy na Hlavnom namesti budu mat uspech napriek vsetkemu, lebo je to v priamom centre. Je to vzdy bod stretnutia a odtial sa partie presuvaju do krciem, ktore su vsetky za rohom. Kazdy len konstatuje ze ciganska je z roka na rok mensia, ze varene vino je riedene vodou, ale kazdy rok sa tam aj tak vrati. 

Reputacia trhov sa buduje dlhe roky. Tymto sposobom a tymito cenami to daleko neposunu. 
Tie v Strasbourgu maju 400 rokov. Nie nahodou su tam vypravovane specialne vlaky z Pariza. Nie preto, ze parizania nemaju vianocne trhy, ale preto, ze tie strasbourske maju najlepsiu atmosferu, najviac remeselnikov-vyrobcov daju sa tam najst zaujimave veci. Z toho navalu ludi profituje cele mesto, restauracie, hotely, dopravcovia. Podla vyjadrenia mestskej radnice im to kazdy rok prinesie okolo 160 milionov eur. 
Mne je zahadou, preco sa Bratislava neinspiruje. Ked ju uz cestovky obchadzaju, klientov rozvazaju len medzi Prahou Viednou a Budapestou, tak preco sa nesnazime pritiahnut inym sposobom? Dalsia premrhana sanca.


----------



## [SK]peter




----------



## KLEPETO

kapibara said:


> Bratislava je snad jedine malevelke :lol: mesto, ktore ma niekolko vianocnych trhov roztrusenych po meste. Namiesto jedneho velkeho, zaujimaveho, pritazliveho.


A kde by si dala akože tie superveľké vianočné trhy chcela mať? Bratislava má malé centrum malé námestia. Nebodaj na Gottvalďák? Tam toho priestoru je a z fontány by mohli predávať kaprov. :nuts:
To je nejaká norma mať jedné trhy v rámci mesta? Hlavné aj Hviezdoslavovo je stále plné, teda hlavne k večeru je to hlava na hlave ako píše Wizzard. To isté máš vo Wiedni, na Rathausplazi je to tlačenica celej bývalej Rakúsko-Uhorskej monarchie. Stretneš tam zájazd z Miškolca aj z Budějíc, dôchodcov zo Šenkvíc aj školákov z Bratislavy a mihne sa tam aj rodinka zo Sarajeva. A aj napriek tomu a preto má Wiedeň tých trhov po centre viac a jeden porovnateľný s atmosférou na okraji mesta v Schonbrunne. 
Tento rok okrem tých troch v meste, skúsi aj petržalská samospráva svoje trhy. Uvidíme ako to bude životaschopné v kulise panelákov.

K druhej časti len toľko, máš pravdu, že reputácia sa buduje rokmi, desaťročiami, storočiami ako je to v prípade Strasbourgu. Preto si myslím, že je silná káva porovnávať tieto dva vianočné trhy z hľadiska tradície a zabehanosti. Možno tie naše musia prejsť aj takýmto vývojom a ak sa spamätajú naši radní páni, tak sa začnú zameriavať aj na tú reputáciu, nie len na ziskovosť. Ja v to dúfam.


----------



## potkanX

Strummer said:


> ...Pocet samovrazd vo Foxconne bol vyrazne pod cinskym priemerom poctu samovrazd, a co je este zaujimavejsie, bol aj pod priemerom kazdeho jedneho statu USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Takze vyzera to tak, ze vo Wyomingu su este 4-nasobne horsie podmienky nez v cinskej fabrike :cheers:


taketo porovnanie ma zmysel iba v pripade, ze populacia ako aj ciny, tak i wyomingu je tvorena vylucne zamestnancami v produktivnom veku.


----------



## Wizzard

Ak by sme chceli naozaj veľké trhy, tak na to nestačí to malé Hlavné námestie a malá časť Hviezdka. Možno keby boli na celom Hviezdku, bolo by to zaujímavejšie, bolo by viac miesta, prišlo by viac ľudí. Alebo napríklad také Nám. SNP, ale keďže tam chodia električky, pirchádzala by do úvahy len jeho malá časť pri začiatku Poštovej. Keďže je to u nás na Hlavnom také natlačené, mnohí tam ani nechodia, lebo sa tam nevedia hýbať, ani mňa to tam veľmi neláka, maximálne to tam každý rok prídem pozrieť, dám si jedno varené víno, nejakú cigánsku a idem rýchlo preč, aby ma neušliapali  Prípadne ešte Hurbanovo námestie by teraz mohlo byť zaujímavé, keďže je tam výluka električiek, miesta by sa tam našlo dosť, aj na Kapucínskej.


----------



## kapibara

KLEPETO said:


> A kde by si dala akože tie superveľké vianočné trhy chcela mať?


Na Hviezdoslavovom. Krasne a reprezentativne a velke namestie. Tam by sa dalo umiestnit aj cez 400 stankov. Od budovy divadla az po Bibianu sa vytvori niekolko uliciek a bolo by to rozdelene podla tem. Pred divadlo su tie najatraktivnejsie miesta, tam by som dala umelcov, ktori pracuju na mieste pre publikom. ( kovac, keramik, maliar...) , v okoli sochy v strede namestia suveniry a v zadu pri Bibiane jedlo a pitie. Tam ten hluk nebude nikoho rusit, na popijanie to bude komornejsie a zaroven to prinuti kazdeho prejst cez cely trh, takze nebudu bitky ze jeden flek je lepsie umiestneny a druhy horsie. Na stomoch po celom namesti budu ledkove svetla, v nejakom rohu by hrala jazzova kapela, v inom rockova, v dalsom by spievali folklor... kazdy den na striedacku, aspon 2 hodiny denne, vsade rozne animacie, sutaze, kurzy malby na keramiku, pletenia prutov, vyroby sperkov....

Porozdavala by som reklamne letaky v turistickom office vo Viedni, na stanici pri vlakoch, autobusoch, v kazdej cestovke... 
Remeselnikov a vyrobcov by som vybrala podla prisnych kriterii a tych skutocnych, ktori by boli prinosom , alebo tych ktori su ochotni pracovat priamo na mieste pred ludmi by som financne odmenila, alebo im dala zlavy za stanky. Uplne by som podporila domacich vyrobcov a ostatni, ktori by sa odvazili vytasit nieco cinske, do hodiny by museli vypratat stanok. Nikto by sa neodvazil ponukat smejdy. Ak by som bola mestska radnica-organizator, islo by mi v prvom rade o reputaciu.


----------



## potkanX

myslim, ze by si mala skutocny problem kupit LED svetlo, ktore by nebolo vyrobene v cine. ale je mile, ze za cinsku baterku chces trestat iba hodinovym vyhadzovom, a nie predajom celej rodiny do otroctva.


----------



## kapibara

to ma nenapadlo. 
idem zistit, ci existuju vyrobcovia led osvetlenia v europe.

edit: nasla som ich celkom dost, napriklad switchmade, vyrobca , specialista na osvetlenie mestskeho mobiliaru. http://www.switch-made.com/en/led-products/neonflex-rgb.html


----------



## potkanX

vsetci osadzaju LED vyrobene v cine a riadiace jednotky vyrobene v cine do patic a objimok vyrobenych v cine. nedal by som ruku do ohna za to, ze vacsina z nich si aj priamo vyrobu osetruje v cine. v europe sedi par ludi s tuzkou.
ale ideme offtopic, nerozvadzajme to, ja som si len nemohol odpustit ked som videl cinu v tvojom prispevku.


----------



## kapibara

sorry za OT
ja som si precitala ich komunike pre novinarov, ze maju 115 zamestnancov a vsetci su v Alpach. Ale ak je to mozne,ze pouzivaju cinske komponenty, tak nic. Idem hladat dalej. :lol: az kym to neuvidim potvrdene s peciatkou.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

KLEPETO said:


> Pretože ľudia, ktorý dostali v reštitúciach pozemky svojich predkov späť, nemali a nemajú vzťah k pôde, nevedia ju obrábať a ani nemali prostriedky aby dokázali niečo rozbehnúť.





zaq- said:


> V podstate co hovoris, je to, ze Slovaci su lenivi ako vsi.


To nie je take jednoduche. Sice to znie vtipne, ale treba povedat ze na tomto maju obrovsky podiel viny Madari. Slovensko do velkej miery negativne poznamenala historicka prislusnost k Uhorsku, najma co sa tyka pody, dedenia majetku, a vytvarania polnohospodarskych "gruntov". Pekne je to vidiet v porovnani s Ceskom... ta tradicia tu neexistuje nie preto, ze by Slovaci boli neschopni, ale preto, ze uhorsky system (na rozdiel od rakuskeho) neumoznoval vznik tradicie kontinualnej niekolko-generacnej starostlivosti o podu a jej zveladovanie a rozsirovanie.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Na to som pozabudol. Vlastne ak nástupcom po predkovi, ktorému pôdu alebo iné majetky zhabali a v reštitúcii vrátili, museli si to rozdeliť rovným dielom medzi sebou dedičia. No a keďže vieme ako to už v týchto prípadoch býva, buď sa spoja, alebo rozhádajú a každý si bude chrániť ten svoj piadik zeme. No a keďže nemajú ani k tej troche vzťah, prenajmú to niekomu inému za pár halierov.
Ale ako vina Maďarov, ktorý zaviedli tento dedičský zákon by som to nepovedal. Proste Slovensko sa nachádzalo v tej časti monarchie, kde platil takýto postup dedenia. Česi mali to šťastie, že sa riadili iným princípom dedenia. Potom ale nechápem, ktorý princíp sa používal počas prvej Československej Republiky a aký po 2 sv. vojne a prečo sa neupravil tento zákon na ten rakúsky model počas monarchie.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Ja sa v tom az tak nevyznam, ale myslim ze to obdobie 1918-1948 bolo strasne chaoticke, a neda sa z neho velmi vychadzat. Po rozpade Rakusko-Uhorska boli znarodnene pozemky slachty, a rozdelene rolnikom (netusim podla akeho kluca), lenze uz o 10 rokov zacala velka hospodarska kriza, a vtedy vacsina rolnikov (nielen u nas ale v celej Europe) dost brutalne skrachovala. Potom druha svetova vojna, potom kratke obdobie (1945-1948) noveho rozdelovania pody (to co sa nestihlo dovtedy plus velke pozemky po vysidlenych Nemcoch/Madaroch), a hned na to zase komunisticka kolektivizacia... Takze ja si myslim ze ten problem vznikol predtym... ze proste na Slovensku, na rozdiel od Ciech, nebola este z cias monarchie tradicia "velkych" sedliakov. Kazdy si tu obrabal kusok pola, ktory sa kazdou generaciu zmensoval, a velke pozemky vlastnila akurat tak madarska slachta. Ono sa to nezda, ale tieto historicke suvislosti su asi dost dolezite a tak nejak zapisane v "historickej pamati" naroda (tak ako v Cechach tradicia "stredneho podnikatelskeho stavu", v tom je v dnesnej dobe vidiet dooost velky rozdiel, ze Cesi sa, na rozdiel od Slovakov, tak nejak mali k comu vratit, alebo na co nadviazat).


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Toto male a stredne podnikanie, najma v polnohospodarstve, prezilo jedine v Polsku.
> A je to prave Polsko, ktore je jedine konkurencieschopne Zapadu, co sa tyka polnohospodarstva a vyroby potravin.


To je pravda, akurat mam rozcitanu jednu dost dobru knihu o historii Europy po vojne, a dost ma prekvapila kapitola o Polsku, ze tam komunisticke znarodnovanie skoncilo totalnym krachom (vdaka odporu rolnikov), a niekedy v polovici 50tych rokov sa Polsko uplne oficialne vratilo k systemu sukromneho polnohospodarstva... dost smutne v porovnani s tym, ako poslusne sa prisposobili ludia v Ceskoslovensku hno:


----------



## bystrican

No, ja mam na tieto veci podobný ale v niecom aj odlisný nazor a to preto lebo sme tieto veci este za socializmu preberali s mojim otcom a este aj starým otcom.V polovici styridsiatych rokov 
boli procesy uz aj na slovenských dedinách v takom stave, ze boli uz aj vacsí sedliaci, ktorý postupne skupovali tých mensich.Podla mojho stareho otca ktorý bol taký stredne velký sedliak, 
aj keby nebolo prislo ku násilnej kolektivizácii tak by prirodzeným sposobom sa boli tie male skvarky zeme dali dokopy.Ved ako prebiehala kolektivizácia???Bolo vzdy treba zlomit toho najvacsieho sedliaka /kulaka/ s dediny a tí ostaný, ked uz on podpisal, tak do druzstva vstupili.A co sa týka polskeho polnohospodarstva za sociku. opytajte sa hociktoreho pamatnika na sedemdesiate a osemdesiate roky tak vam povie ako boli v Polsku prázdne masiarne lebo v Polsku neboli maso.


----------



## didinko

Strummer said:


> To je pravda, akurat mam rozcitanu jednu dost dobru knihu o historii Europy po vojne, a dost ma prekvapila kapitola o Polsku, ze tam komunisticke znarodnovanie skoncilo totalnym krachom (vdaka odporu rolnikov), a niekedy v polovici 50tych rokov sa Polsko uplne oficialne vratilo k systemu sukromneho polnohospodarstva... dost smutne v porovnani s tym, ako poslusne sa prisposobili ludia v Ceskoslovensku hno:


Keby si sa díval rovno do hlavne nabitej zbrane chlapíkov v kožených kabátoch, bol by si poslušný aj ty. U nás v 50. rokoch nebol rozdiel medzi eštebákom a gestapákom za vojny. Poľsko aj kvôli silnému náboženskému vplyvu nebolo nikdy tak ovplyvnené bolševizmom ako Československo.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

To som chcel tiez napisat, ze ja som myslel skor ten system, aky sa tu vytvoril, ze bol poslusny rezimu a rusom... jasne ze jednotlivi rolnici uz potom nemali na vyber. A pritom Ceskoslovensko malo v roku 1947 absolutne najlepsiu poziciu zo vsetkych vychodnych krajin, demokraticka vlada, sovietska armada uz bola z uzemia stiahnuta... a nakoniec prave tu boli najhorsie stalinisticke procesy zo vsetkych krajin soc. bloku. A po roku 1969 detto, ako sa nadsene vrhli ludia do "normalizacneho procesu". No co uz...


----------



## didinko

zaq- said:


> Ibaze, za tou zbranou a v kozenom kabate stal tiez iba Slovak, alebo Cech.
> 
> Opytaj sa radsej, preco v Polsku nikto nestal so zbranou a v kozenom kabate?


Jasné, že ten eštebák bol buď Slovák alebo Čech. V Poľsku to bolo spôsobené odporom Poliakov ku všetkému ruskému (sovietskemu). Ten odpor bol hlavne kvôli spetembru 1939, kedy Rusi spolu s Nemcami napadli Poľsko a rozdelili si ho. Pakt Ribbentrop-Molotov U nás sme v tej dobe brali Rusov brali naopak ako osloboditeľov a v tejto eufórii sme totálne podľahli stalinizmu so všetkými jeho dôsledkami. Na Slovensku sa po vojne komunisti ani veľmi nepresadili (predsa sme za WW2 mali skoro samostatný štát, ktorý ako-tak fungoval), ale po opätovnom zriadeni federácie s Čechmi, nám sem ten komunizmus naimportovali. Česi v 1945 rusov vítali s otvorenou náručou hlavne kvôli tomu, že mali dosť nemeckého protektorátu a vecí s nim spojených.


----------



## Qwert

KLEPETO said:


> ^^Na to som pozabudol. Vlastne ak nástupcom po predkovi, ktorému pôdu alebo iné majetky zhabali a v reštitúcii vrátili, museli si to rozdeliť rovným dielom medzi sebou dedičia. No a keďže vieme ako to už v týchto prípadoch býva, buď sa spoja, alebo rozhádajú a každý si bude chrániť ten svoj piadik zeme. No a keďže nemajú ani k tej troche vzťah, prenajmú to niekomu inému za pár halierov.
> Ale ako vina Maďarov, ktorý zaviedli tento dedičský zákon by som to nepovedal. Proste Slovensko sa nachádzalo v tej časti monarchie, kde platil takýto postup dedenia. Česi mali to šťastie, že sa riadili iným princípom dedenia. Potom ale nechápem, ktorý princíp sa používal počas prvej Československej Republiky a aký po 2 sv. vojne a prečo sa neupravil tento zákon na ten rakúsky model počas monarchie.





Strummer said:


> Ja sa v tom az tak nevyznam, ale myslim ze to obdobie 1918-1948 bolo strasne chaoticke, a neda sa z neho velmi vychadzat. Po rozpade Rakusko-Uhorska boli znarodnene pozemky slachty, a rozdelene rolnikom (netusim podla akeho kluca), lenze uz o 10 rokov zacala velka hospodarska kriza, a vtedy vacsina rolnikov (nielen u nas ale v celej Europe) dost brutalne skrachovala. Potom druha svetova vojna, potom kratke obdobie (1945-1948) noveho rozdelovania pody (to co sa nestihlo dovtedy plus velke pozemky po vysidlenych Nemcoch/Madaroch), a hned na to zase komunisticka kolektivizacia... Takze ja si myslim ze ten problem vznikol predtym... ze proste na Slovensku, na rozdiel od Ciech, nebola este z cias monarchie tradicia "velkych" sedliakov. Kazdy si tu obrabal kusok pola, ktory sa kazdou generaciu zmensoval, a velke pozemky vlastnila akurat tak madarska slachta. Ono sa to nezda, ale tieto historicke suvislosti su asi dost dolezite a tak nejak zapisane v "historickej pamati" naroda (tak ako v Cechach tradicia "stredneho podnikatelskeho stavu", v tom je v dnesnej dobe vidiet dooost velky rozdiel, ze Cesi sa, na rozdiel od Slovakov, tak nejak mali k comu vratit, alebo na co nadviazat).


Medzi rokmi 1918 a 1950 bol v ČSR právny dualizmus. V českej časti republiky platil rakúsky občiansky zákonník a na Slovensku uhorské obyčajové právo. Síce boli pokusy vydať jeden spoločný občiansky zákonník, ale ťahalo sa to tak dlho, až sa spoločný štát rozpadol. Potom prišli komunisti a v rámci právnickej dvojročnice v rokoch 1948 - 50 prekopali všetko od základu (zrazu za 2 roky išlo to, čo predtým 20 rokov nešlo), no ten stav už potom samozrejme nebol ideálny, lebo tie zákony mali komunistický ideologický základ.

Na Slovensku nemali veľmi kedy vzniknúť poriadna tradícia nejakých malých roľníkov. Pôda najskôr patrila väčšinou šľachte, židom alebo cirkvi. Väčšinou teda nejakými statkármi boli šľachtic, žid a farár. Tú šľachtickú pôdu neskôr rozdelili ľudom, no urobili chybu, že pri jej dedení nechali v platnosti uhorské pravidlá (rovným dielom všetkým deťom). Cez druhú svetovú o pôdu prišli židia a potom ju komunisti zobrali všetkým aj cirkvi. Čiže nejaká tradícia tu nemala ako vzniknúť, lebo všetci dovtedajší vlastníci pôdy boli v priebehu 20. stor. eliminovaní. Keď sa aj neskôr pôda vrátila skorším vlastníkom (ich potomkom), tí k pôde samozrejme žiaden vzťah nemali.

Aby sme sa chápali, Slovensko bola nie až tak dávno agrárna krajina, ale Slováci boli väčšinou len pracovnou silou, nie vlastníkom. Predtým robili na panskom, neskôr na družstevnom, no skoro nikdy nie na svojom.

Ja si myslím, že systém veľkých fariem nie je zlý, to že na západe sú farmy malé, nie je preto, lebo je to tak lepšie, ale preto lebo ten súčasný systém sa tam vyvíjal iným spôsobom a za iných podmienok. To samozrejme nezapadá do zaq-ovej logiky, podľa ktorej keď to majú na západe, tak je to dobré a hotovo a keď u nás je niečo iné, tak je to zlé a každý, kto tvrdí niečo iné, je idiot. Dokonca si dovolím povedať, že keby boli v celej únii dotácie rovnaké, tak by na západe malí farmári zanikli a vznikli by veľké farmy, lebo je to tak efektívnejšie.


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Na Slovensku nemali veľmi kedy vzniknúť poriadna tradícia nejakých malých roľníkov.
> 
> Aby sme sa chápali, Slovensko bola nie až tak dávno agrárna krajina, ale Slováci boli väčšinou len pracovnou silou, nie vlastníkom. Predtým robili na panskom, neskôr na družstevnom, no skoro nikdy nie na svojom.


Oni tu boli. Mali na to priblizne 70 rokov do rozpadu monarchie a potom dalsich 30 rokov do kolektivizacie. Vtedy, ak chceli mat urodu a z niecoho zit, museli driet na roli, na majetku, nestihali chodit do skol. Naozaj sme boli agrarnou krajinou, to nie su len rozpravky vacsiny dnes dozivajucich ludi, ktori si toto obdobie pamataju z utleho detstva.

Lenze 40 rokov velkych podnikov za socializmu a dalsich 20 rokov pocas tohto rezimu, to su 2-3 generacie ludi, ktori samozrejme vztah k vlastnej pode maju len taky, ze maju papier z katastra.

V takom Rakusku male a stredne podniky naozaj funguju, pretoze tam sa ten vyvoj nezastavil a ten Franz, jeho otec, stary otec, praotec, ktori kazdy den zvazali mlieko a syry z ich farmy na upati pasienku do strediskovej dediny, nikdy nemali dovod s touto pracou prestat, lebo ich zivila po niekolko poslednych generacii.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Pozri si na DLM thread _Shale gas_, kde mas popisane, ako Americania, tym ze liberalizovali tazbu bridlicoveho plynu a pustili tam male a stredne firmy, dokazu tento produkovat rovnako lacno, ako velke spolocnosti tazia klasicky plyn, aj ked ide o mimoriadne narocnu a drahu technologiu!


Offtopic, ale Shale Gas je taka nerealna bublina ze dovi dopo (a Shale Oil este viacej). Ta sprava IEA o tom, ako sa USA vdaka tomu stanu energeticky sebestance, je cista politicka propaganda uplne mimo reality.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Name user 1

Qwert said:


> Ja si myslím, že systém veľkých fariem nie je zlý, to že na západe sú farmy malé, nie je preto, lebo je to tak lepšie, ale preto lebo ten súčasný systém sa tam vyvíjal iným spôsobom a za iných podmienok. To samozrejme nezapadá do zaq-ovej logiky, podľa ktorej keď to majú na západe, tak je to dobré a hotovo a keď u nás je niečo iné, tak je to zlé a každý, kto tvrdí niečo iné, je idiot. Dokonca si dovolím povedať, že keby boli v celej únii dotácie rovnaké, tak by na západe malí farmári zanikli a vznikli by veľké farmy, lebo je to tak efektívnejšie.


 Zdielam rovnaky nazor a musim podotknut, ze Quert urcite nehovoril o monopoloch a ani o oligopoloch, ale o zdravom prostredi, podchytenom pravnymi kriteriami, kde vitazi cena a nie kontakty manazerov na politikov..

ps- bohuzial na Slovensku podplacaju male, stredne, ci velke podniky.. v sutaziach o mestske, krajske, ci statne objednavky.. na Slovaneku je kopu takychto prikladov.. tu je ale problem justicia, politici a urcite aj neinformovanost, ci dokonca apatia verejnosti k takymto preslapom (vymozitelnost prava je na Slovensku dost biedna...)


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Name user 1

quert zije na Slovensku a tiez jasne prezentoval co si mysli...Ty zijes v Irsku a hovoris tu za Slovakov na Slovensku... to je ironia.


----------



## Name user 1

Slovensko ma problemy, ale tie ako je uvedene nesuvisia s tym, ze v polnohospodarstve posobia velke podniky, ci nebodaj male podniky, ale korupciou a necielenym strategickym rozvojom v strednodobom a dlhodobom horizonte


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> Ked sa vsak bavim so starsimi ludmi a najma s podnikatelmi, ktori ma nepoznaju a ktorych som len oslovil cez Trend a diskusie v nom, tito ludia nemaju najmensi problem pochopit, co im hovorim zaroven nemaju najmensi problem suhlasit s tym zapadoeuropskym systemom, ktory im opisujem.
> A to im opisujem aj progresivnu dan s mimoriadne vysokym danovym zatazenim lepsie zarabajucich, opisujem im podnikanie na zaklade vypkacania si mzdy, system maleho a stredneho podnikania, tlak vlady/odborov na co najvyssie mzdy a vsetky ostatne veci.
> A to su podnikatelia a ludia, ktori nieco v zivote realne dosiahli a ktori maju urcite zivotne skusenosti.
> Ked len dodam, ze nejde o ziadnych malych zivnostnickov, ale o ludi posobiacich na vysokych funkciach a ludi, ktori v zivote nieco realne dosiahli a dokazali.
> Mozno je to sposobene tym, ze s nimi sa bavim telefonicky a tam je ta komunikacia predsa odlisna.
> Faktom vsak je, ze vsetci dokazu tento zapadoeuropsky system lahko pochopit a suhlasia s nim, ze je vyborny.
> 
> Preto si tu kladiem otazku:
> cim to je, ze prave ludia najjednoduchsi, s najmensimi zivotnymi skusenostami a zaroven ludia, ktori v zivote nic sami nedokazli, su tak fanaticky zaveseni a zavisli na ideologii? :dunno:
> Nie je ta ideologia a neustale oponovanie len sancou na vase prejavenie sa a zaroven moznostou nejakeho pevneho bodu v zivote, pretoze v skutocnosti neviete o nom absolutne nic?


pleties sem veci a svoje dojmy, o ktorych nevies co si o nich myslim ... 




zaq- said:


> *Podla mna je najvacsou ironiou to, kto hovori o veciach, o ktorych sa tu bavim a najma, kto mi oponuje.
> 
> Podme skusit taky maly zoznam:
> - ty
> - Sukino
> - Qwert
> - Dino*
> 
> *Ani jeden z vas nevie o podnikani nic, mozno s vynimkou Dina, ktory ma aspon zivnostensky list.
> Ani jeden z vas nevie absolutne nic o ekonomike na Zapade - ako funguje tato.
> Vase zivotne skusenosti su zatial priblizne nulove.*
> Vela z tohto by sa dalo povedat aj na politikov z pravice, ktory hlasia tie svoje nezmysly(Beblavy, Miklos) a zaroven to iste sa da povedat o kadejakych tych think-tankoch, ktore masiruju verejnost s tymito nazormi.
> Prakticky to iste sa vztahuje na novinarov, ktori obhajuju tzv. ,,pravicu'' a ,,pravicove nazory''.
> 
> Preto aj verim tomu, ze keby som dostal sancu stretnut sa a vysvetlit tento system s nomalnymi, dusevne zdravymi ludmi, s urcitymi zivotnymi skusenostami a prehladom, tito sami by zacali mozno sirit tieto iste myslienky a teorie.
> Aj napriek vsetkej tej nenavisti a opozicii, ktoru tu predvadzate vy - ktori *viete o zivote maximalne velke hovno.*


velmi silne slova zaq, ty si taky internetovy pirat..ktory si vytvori realitu nezavisle od faktov..


----------



## Qwert

To, že dajme tomu v turizme sú lepšie malé podniky, neznamená, že malé podniky musia byť efektívnejšie aj v poľnohospodárstve. Nejaké ubytovacie zariadenia a poľnohospodárstvo nemá veľa spoločného.

Mimochodom, v Tatrách som bol narozdiel od teba naposledy toto leto a síce sú tam veľké hotely, ale takisto tam máš 1000 malých privátov a penziónov, takže si každý môže vybrať. Tým samozrejme netvrdím, že nie len Tatry, ale celé Slovensko nemá veľké rezervy v cestovnom ruchu.

Zlá bytová situácia a zdeformovaný realitný trh sú podľa mňa (minimálne z časti) dôsledkom akéhosi kartelu developerov a bánk, ktorým tento stav vyhovuje a starajú sa o to, aby ho politici nemenili.


----------



## Sukino

Milan ma konkurenta :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

*Tento post bude patrit iba Sukinovi a nikomu inemu:*

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Name user 1

Sukino said:


> Milan ma konkurenta :lol:


na to si :cheers: 

ja by som podla 11 bodu: minimalnu mzdu 2000 euro


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## marish

*Taxi in Bratislava? Oh my God!*



> V hlavnom meste sme hrali turistov z Fínska v snahe zistiť, ako sa k cudzincom správajú taxikári. Podviedli nás dve tretiny z nich.


http://www.sme.sk/c/6613431/taxi-in-bratislava-oh-my-god.html


----------



## KLEPETO

Qwert said:


> Zlá bytová situácia a zdeformovaný realitný trh sú podľa mňa (minimálne z časti) dôsledkom akéhosi kartelu developerov a bánk, ktorým tento stav vyhovuje a starajú sa o to, aby ho politici nemenili.


Amen. :bow:


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> http://www.sme.sk/c/6613431/taxi-in-bratislava-oh-my-god.html


Treba urobiť poriadok v taxislužbách. Osobne si myslím, že by mali vzniknúť akési licencie na vznik taxislužby a zároveň aj licencie pre samotných taxikárov. Tieto licencie by mala vydávať samospráva a kontrolovať dodržiavanie napr. stanovených cien. Hlavne by mala urobiť poriadok v rozdielnych cenách za odchytenie na stanovišti a zavolanie na telefón. 
Takto to napr. funguje v Prahe, a sú tam pravidelné kontroly zo strany magistrátu hlavne na podvádzanie pri navyšovaní ceny. No i napriek tomu sú prípady predraženia o niekoľko stoviek percent medzi pražskými taxikármi.


----------



## marish

^^ jednoznacne by som zrusil rozdielne tarify za odchyt taxiku a zavolanie. cim by bol system jednoduchsi, tym by sa tazsie odrbavalo. a tie licencie by boli tiez fajn, takto ked taxikara vyhodia, tak prejde k inej taxisluzbe a moze pokracovat. ak by stratil licenciu, mal by ovela vacsi problem a preto by sa im uz neoplatilo riskovat.


----------



## E499.3056

KLEPETO said:


> Treba urobiť poriadok v taxislužbách. Osobne si myslím, že by mali vzniknúť akési licencie na vznik taxislužby a zároveň aj licencie pre samotných taxikárov. Tieto licencie by mala vydávať samospráva a kontrolovať dodržiavanie napr. stanovených cien. Hlavne by mala urobiť poriadok v rozdielnych cenách za odchytenie na stanovišti a zavolanie na telefón.
> Takto to napr. funguje v Prahe, a sú tam pravidelné kontroly zo strany magistrátu hlavne na podvádzanie pri navyšovaní ceny. No i napriek tomu sú prípady predraženia o niekoľko stoviek percent medzi pražskými taxikármi.


Aj tu su pravidelne kontroly, ale stale to smrdi vychodoeuropskym sposobom podnikania. 

Praveze by mali byt prisne regulacie na taxisluzby – jednotna farba a popis auta, mrezou predelene zadne sedadla od prednych. Nie to, ze cavo rano zlozi tablicku taxi a cez den si v tom aute vozi psov a vselico ine, len nie zakaznikov. 

Ako napriklad v Londyne, kde su klasicke cierne caby na zastavenie oddelene a bookovacie taxiky su civilne auta (tiez vacsinou cierne).

A cenovy rozdiel medzi zastavenim taxika a objednanim taxika cez telefon je klasicka slovenska specialita.


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> Pretoze, pokial by nahodou sa na SLovensku zaviedla ta vyssia minimalna mzda a Slovaci by dosiahli zapadoeuropsku uroven, co je bez problemov dnes mozne, tak ty, ako aj Sukino, by ste sa jednoducho stratili v dave a stali by ste sa obycajnymi vsednymi priemernymi cloviecikmi, zarabajucimi rovnake peniaze, ako ludia na SLovensku, nad ktorymi sa teraz tak nesmierne radi povysujete a hrate sa na ,,bohate'' Zapadniarky.
> 
> Keby sa teda ten mzdovy rozdiel vyrovnal, vy dve by ste takto stratili jedinu moznost vo vasom priemernom zivote, kedy sa mozte povysovat nad ostatnych.


mne nevadi sa stratit v dave a zaq zelam si zo srdca, aby na Slovensku bola ta minimalna mzda 1000 euro


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

E499.3056 said:


> Aj tu su pravidelne kontroly, ale stale to smrdi vychodoeuropskym sposobom podnikania.


tak chod na vianočne do Viedne a rozpravaj tam slovensky abo anglicky a tiež ta tam pekne oebu na cenach stalo sa mi to pred 2rokmi aj teraz. A potom clovek ide do Bernolakova si dat urobit kerku, a tater si skromne vypýta 105e a 5minut som ho prehovaral aby si zobral 200e. Ale ked som isiel do toho bernolakova z Palisad platil som taxikom 17e naspät som isiel seneckým taxikom za 40e nakoniec ten taxikar porusil pri odbocovaní predpis a boli v rohu ACAB a zobrali mu vodiacak :banana: tak som sa smial že každemu sa vsetko vrati
Pre menej chapavých hlavne ZAqA Chcel som tým napísat že netreba vsetko zovseobecnovat proti Slovensku ako to robí zaq potom mam pocit pri tomto citani ako keby som zil v zaostalej krajine, pritom opak je pravdou, zije tu aj plno cudzincov ktorí si to tu nevedia vynachvaliť :banana:


----------



## KLEPETO

E499.3056 said:


> Aj tu su pravidelne kontroly, ale stale to smrdi vychodoeuropskym sposobom podnikania.
> 
> Praveze by mali byt prisne regulacie na taxisluzby – jednotna farba a popis auta, mrezou predelene zadne sedadla od prednych. Nie to, ze cavo rano zlozi tablicku taxi a cez den si v tom aute vozi psov a vselico ine, len nie zakaznikov.
> 
> Ako napriklad v Londyne, kde su klasicke cierne caby na zastavenie oddelene a bookovacie taxiky su civilne auta (tiez vacsinou cierne).
> 
> A cenovy rozdiel medzi zastavenim taxika a objednanim taxika cez telefon je klasicka slovenska specialita.


Toto všetko by malo byť v zákone o taxislužbách a podmienkou vydávania licencie. Či už by to vydávala samospráva, alebo iný štátny orgán. Aspoň tie popisy by mali byť jednotné a označenie vozidiel dostatočné. O jednotnej farbe, to je na úvahu, napr. v Bratislave by mohli byť kľudne všetky červené s bielym prerušovaným úzkym pásom.


----------



## E499.3056

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> tak chod na vianočne do Viedne a rozpravaj tam slovensky abo anglicky a tiež ta tam pekne oebu na cenach stalo sa mi to pred 2rokmi aj teraz. A potom clovek ide do Bernolakova si dat urobit kerku, a tater si skromne vypýta 105e a 5minut som ho prehovaral aby si zobral 200e. Ale ked som isiel do toho bernolakova z Palisad platil som taxikom 17e naspät som isiel seneckým taxikom za 40e nakoniec ten taxikar porusil pri odbocovaní predpis a boli v rohu ACAB a zobrali mu vodiacak :banana: tak som sa smial že každemu sa vsetko vrati


A v Rakusku sa plati inymi peniazmi? Ci co ma ospravedlnovat to, ze si sa nechal odrbat?



KLEPETO said:


> Toto všetko by malo byť v zákone o taxislužbách a podmienkou vydávania licencie. Či už by to vydávala samospráva, alebo iný štátny orgán. Aspoň tie popisy by mali byť jednotné a označenie vozidiel dostatočné. O jednotnej farbe, to je na úvahu, napr. v Bratislave by mohli byť kľudne všetky červené s bielym prerušovaným úzkym pásom.


Urcite by nejaky predpis existovat mal. Najlepsie by bolo, ak by taxiky boli biele s ciernym pasom, kedze cervene s bielym pasom su vacsinou vozidla hasicov.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

E499.3056 said:


> A v Rakusku sa plati inymi peniazmi? Ci co ma ospravedlnovat to, ze si sa nechal odrbat?


Nie tam sa platí žetónami tak ako v BA taxikoch :lol:, to že nás *chceli* oebat neznamená že nás aj oebali. Naschvál som tam napísal *pointu* pre *menej chápavých*, lenže tu sú podaktorí ľudia jak z pomocnej školy, normálne neverím :bash: Slušných podnikatelov máš aj tu aj na západe a zlodejov takých istých ako tu máš aj tam, nič nové pod slnkom !!!! Kapišto pišta ?


----------



## KLEPETO

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Slušných podnikatelov máš aj tu aj na západe a zlodejov takých istých ako tu máš aj tam, nič nové pod slnkom !!!! Kapišto pišta ?


Nedá sa namietať, rozdiel je len v tom, že na tom západe tých zlodejov ak ich odhalia za nejaký podvod, tak dostanú postih. Tu sa z toho vedia veľmi dobre vykrútiť a podnikajú si ďalej ako s tými "najčestnejšími" úmyslami.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Preco potom neplatime aj rovnake mzdy?


Preco tie tvoje "úžasne" zapadoueropske corporácie s rekordnými ziskami tiež nedavajú na Slovensku slovakom platy na urovni západu? Pritom na rozidel od Slovenských firiem získali zadarmo pozemky a danove prázdniny a na jedno vytvorné pracovne miesto cez 40tisi evri. Bože ty si strašný pripad zapadofila alebo ako ta mam nazvat fakt nechápem Zaq nechcel si napísať radsej to tvoje oblubene: ze sme najzaostalejsia krajina na svete :lol:
btw v tom Rakusku su podnikatelia v oblasti turizmu dost podporovaný od štatu pretože u nich to je priorita u nas je ta priorita dávat firmám zo zapadu danove prazdniny pozemky a prispevky keby to tak bolo smerovane na podporu turizmu tak rakusanov môžme vysmiat a bolo by to aj vyhodnejsie ako tie zapadoeuropske nenažrane firmy co tu robia z nasich ludi otrokov za minimalne mzdy a hlavne to ide z našich dani


----------



## [SK]peter

marish said:


> z viedne sa za 30e dostanem az na hranicu so svajcom, ovela pohodlnejsim a rychlejsim vlakom ako tie nase, takze ked to porovnam s II. triedou do vysokych tatier za 17,5e nemam co riesit.


no len to si môžeš dovoliť raz za čas. ak budeš platiť dvojnasobok za všetko nedožiješ sa dalšej výplaty 

čiže spočítam si cestu, vlek, ubytko, jedlo a zabava tak na Slovensku zaplatím snad tretinu :cheers:


----------



## marish

[SK]peter said:


> no len to si môžeš dovoliť raz za čas. ak budeš platiť dvojnasobok za všetko nedožiješ sa dalšej výplaty
> 
> čiže spočítam si cestu, vlek, ubytko, jedlo a zabava tak na Slovensku zaplatím snad tretinu :cheers:


a kvalitou dostanes stvrtinu :banana:


----------



## E499.3056

marish said:


> z viedne sa za 30e dostanem az na hranicu so svajcom, ovela pohodlnejsim a rychlejsim vlakom ako tie nase, takze ked to porovnam s II. triedou do vysokych tatier za 17,5e nemam co riesit.


Nech ratam ako ratam, aj do Viedne sa treba dostat, priblizne 7 eur jednosmerne, co je dohromady cca 37 eur, v com je to vyhodnejsie, ked za tolko penazi sa dostanes do Tatier aj naspat, co je cez 690 km?


----------



## marish

^^ ked jedine kriterium beries cenu tak nicim. vsak o tom hovoril aj ten clanok, sme druhi najlacnejsi... whoop whooop!

ked uz si zacal preratavat kilometre, tak na kraj rakuska je z viedne 750 vlakokilometrov + 70km autom na westbahnhof = 830km.

dalsi parameter na porovnanie je, ze druha trieda v railjete je vyssie ako 1. trieda nasich IC, ktora do smokovca stoji 27,5e.
neviem na slovakrail stranke najst vybavenie nasej prvej triedy, ale myslim, ze okrem pohodlnejsich sedadiel a elektrickej zastrcky nic navyse neponuka.
2.trieda v railjete ma toto vsetko a navyse napriklad free wifi (v marci este nefungovala, ale teraz zevraj uz ide).
http://www.oebb.at/en/Services/Trains_and_equipment/Equipment/2nd_class__Economy_class/index.jsp

no a potom este taka malickost, ze v railjete som isiel 210kmh (neviem kolko maju maximalku) v porovnani s nasimi 160kmh...


----------



## E499.3056

Ved prave na to som narazal, ze ked sa rozhodujes medzi tym, ci budes dovolenkovat u nas alebo v zahranici, urcite sa nebudes rozhodovat podla toho, kolko stoji vlak a ako ide rychlo.


----------



## marish

^^ to som reagoval na aquilove porovnanie vzdialenosti. k ostatnemu som sa uz vyjadril o comment predtym.


----------



## wuane

*Koniec rovnej dane*

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6626668/p...niec-rovnej-dane-pozrite-si-hlavne-zmeny.html

Tak sa nam skoncila jedna epocha. Netvrdim,ze rovna dan je momentalne to najidealnejsie ,ale nechapem ako si niekto moze mysliet, ze to nove co pride je lepsie ako sucasny stav. O to horsie ked si to mysli minister financii. 

v podani KSSmer vyhrava vzdy ideologia nad raciom, pragmatizmom a odbornostou.Na to som si uz mal asi zvyknut,ale akosi mi to nejde. :bash:
A ked tak nad tym rozmyslam,tato vlada nespravila este nic nad cim by som uvazoval aspon trochu v pozitivnej rovine. Mne ich vladnutie pride ako systematicke a cielavedome likvidovanie statu. Najhorsia vlada aku SR kedy mala,neviem ci vobec Meciara mozno dat do vynimky.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Konečne. Je to nekutočne trápne akú politickú modlu si z toho spravilo našich 15 strán čo sa hrá na pravicu a poctivosť. Sú pomaly horší ako Fico keď chcel za každú cenu pretlačiť D1 do 2010.... Rovne rovná daň aj tak už skončila pri zvýšení DPH.


----------



## kaxno

Ono ta rovna dan (resp. danova sadzba) a jej koniec zase nie je az taka tragedia. 
Ludi, ktorych sa to tyka sa to nedotkne, resp. dotkne minimalne. 

Co je skor horsie, je zvysenie odvodovych stropov bez zavedenia zasluhovosti, cim sa zavedie neumerna solidarita a vzrastu negativne nalady. 
Problem je aj ten, ze kym dan sa plati plosne, z celej sumy nad urcitu uroven, tak odvody sa platia DO urcitej urovne. Z akejkolvek dalsej urovne prijimu ich uz neplatis (teraz to bude 5 nasobok priemernej mzdy). Cize su de-facto degresivne, od urcitej urovne prijimu, pricom najviac znevyhodnuju prave "Ficovych milionarov" s prijimom cca 33000 € rocne. (A kludne ma aj ukamenujte, to je v mojich ociach to, co by sme mali volat "strednou triedou"). 

Ludom s vyssim prijimom tym padom s kazdym dalsim eurom na paske rastie disponibilny prijem (sice je zdanovany, ale to az tak neboli), co je to, co je na tomto chore najviac.

Co pozorujem vo svojom okoli, tak toto co sa robi, vyvolava v ludoch brutalnu nechut voci statu, daniam a radsej zainvestuju peniaze do optimalizacie, ako keby mali platit co i len 1€ naviac na dani. Celkovo sa da ocakavat buduci rok velky vypadok, prave na dani z prijimu pravnickych osob (kedze tie fyzicke to az tak neodrbu).


----------



## Strummer

Tak tak, Lafferova krivka v praxi  Okrem toho takto vznika negativny feedback loop, ked nechut platit dane sposobuje pokles danovych prijmov, nasledne pokles vydavkov na fungovanie statu, tym padom dalsie znechutenie obyvatelov a este vacsiu nechut platit dane... a z toho je takmer nemozne sa vymotat. Jedine cez nekompromisne progresivne zdanenie a zastavenie danovych unikov bohatych, toho sa ale od Fica nedockame. Staci sa pozriet co sa okolo tejto temy deje v Nemecku alebo v Britanii.

Edit: tu je ten clanok zo Spiegelu aspon v anglictine cez Google. Takto to funguje v civilizovanych krajinach, nemecke spolkove krajiny kupuju CDcka s datami nemeckych danovych unikarov v svajciarskych bankach a idu po nich. Investovali zatial 20 milionov euro, prijmy su na urovni 2 miliardy euro. Takto sa to robi...


----------



## Nido

E499.3056 said:


> Nech ratam ako ratam, aj do Viedne sa treba dostat, priblizne 7 eur jednosmerne, co je dohromady cca 37 eur, v com je to vyhodnejsie, ked za tolko penazi sa dostanes do Tatier aj naspat, co je cez 690 km?


ked uz, tak 11 eur obojsmerne, pokial chces ist vlakom, nieco take ako jednosmerny listok si sice kupit mozes ale das zan nejako cez 16 eur



> dalsi parameter na porovnanie je, ze druha trieda v railjete je vyssie ako 1. trieda nasich IC, ktora do smokovca stoji 27,5e.
> neviem na slovakrail stranke najst vybavenie nasej prvej triedy, ale myslim, ze okrem pohodlnejsich sedadiel a elektrickej zastrcky nic navyse neponuka.
> 2.trieda v railjete ma toto vsetko a navyse napriklad free wifi (v marci este nefungovala, ale teraz zevraj uz ide).
> http://www.oebb.at/en/Services/Train...lass/index.jsp


pozeram na ten link a jedine co tam vidim zaujimave je ze maju free WiFi, inak tam mas akurat take vymozenosti spomenute ako klimatizaciu, zastrcky, moderne sedadla, stoliky aj kufor si mas kde dat a je tam aj bistro vozen..
nevidim v tom podstatny rozdiel od Bmpeerov podla popisu, porovnat neviem, v railjete som nesedel a v Bmpeeri asi raz hodinu..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Ono ta rovna dan (resp. danova sadzba) a jej koniec zase nie je az taka tragedia.
> Ludi, ktorych sa to tyka sa to nedotkne, resp. dotkne minimalne.
> 
> Co je skor horsie, je zvysenie odvodovych stropov bez zavedenia zasluhovosti, cim sa zavedie neumerna solidarita a vzrastu negativne nalady.
> Problem je aj ten, ze kym dan sa plati plosne, z celej sumy nad urcitu uroven, tak odvody sa platia DO urcitej urovne. Z akejkolvek dalsej urovne prijimu ich uz neplatis (teraz to bude 5 nasobok priemernej mzdy). Cize su de-facto degresivne, od urcitej urovne prijimu, pricom najviac znevyhodnuju prave "Ficovych milionarov" s prijimom cca 33000 € rocne. (A kludne ma aj ukamenujte, to je v mojich ociach to, co by sme mali volat "strednou triedou").
> 
> Ludom s vyssim prijimom tym padom s kazdym dalsim eurom na paske rastie disponibilny prijem (sice je zdanovany, ale to az tak neboli), co je to, co je na tomto chore najviac.
> 
> Co pozorujem vo svojom okoli, tak toto co sa robi, vyvolava v ludoch brutalnu nechut voci statu, daniam a radsej zainvestuju peniaze do optimalizacie, ako keby mali platit co i len 1€ naviac na dani. Celkovo sa da ocakavat buduci rok velky vypadok, prave na dani z prijimu pravnickych osob (kedze tie fyzicke to az tak neodrbu).


Nerozumiem. Kritizuješ dvíhanie odvodových stropov, lebo je to "neúmerná solidarita" a zároveň hovoríš, že je to choré, keď lepšie zarábajúci už neplatia vyššie odvody ale len relatívne nízku daň?


----------



## kaxno

Koro said:


> Nerozumiem. Kritizuješ dvíhanie odvodových stropov, lebo je to "neúmerná solidarita" a zároveň hovoríš, že je to choré, keď lepšie zarábajúci už neplatia vyššie odvody ale len relatívne nízku daň?


To co budeme mat teraz, nebude ani progresivna dan, skor dve rovne danove sadzby. Jednu pre prijimy do 3300 € a jednu na doplnok nad. Toto je OK, prinasa to podla mna adekvatnu solidaritu do vyberu dane. Osobne nemam problem ani sa vacsou progresiou. 

Odvody maju do urcitej urovne (maximalny vymeriavaci zaklad) "rovnu sadzbu", od urcitej urovne prijimu sa uz ale neplatia cize kazde jedno naviac zarobene euro, im uz nepodlieha (co sa pri dani nikdy nenastane). 

Co som chcel povedat je to, ze opatrenai sa najviac dotknu lepsie platenych zamestnancov a nie "najlepsie platenych zamestnancov". Co je zvlastne. A zaroven, nie je v tom ziadna protihodnota v podobe zvysenia zasluhovosti, co vedie k negativnym naladam voci plateniu dani a odvodov.


----------



## wuane

*Vláda prehráva boj s korupciou. Predbehla nás Kuba či Rwanda*

http://hnonline.sk/slovensko/c1-58908780-vlada-prehrava-boj-s-korupciou-predbehla-nas-kuba-ci-rwanda

:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Časť tej železničnej debaty som presunul do threadu o železniciach: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397441&page=264


----------



## Strummer

Hodnotenie vianocnych trhov od Bratislavskych novin, presne take, ake sme tu v diskusii ocakavali:



> Zdá sa nám, že stále viac sa začína ponuka gastronomických stánkov unifikovať. Ako by ich jedna mater mala. Aj sme veru objavili, že tri stánky na Hviezdoslavovom námestí a dva na Hlavnom majú rovnaký rukopis. Rovnaké zástery, zhodné jedálne lístky aj s rovnako zavádzajúcim nacenením jedál - cigánska tu stojí iba 2,40 €, ale to len mäso. Žemľa je za 0,40 € a cibuľa za 0,30 €. Takže spolu 3,00 € ako všetci na vôkol, ale na 2,40 € sa našinec skôr chytí. To, že niektorí majú stánok na každom námestí je ešte prijateľné, ale aby mal niekto po palcom 5 stánkov, to je už priveľa.


http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/najnovsie-spravy-z-bratislavy/bedeker-gurmana/na-hviezdoslavku-lepsie-ako-na-hlavnom-namesti.html?page_id=306665


----------



## KLEPETO

Mne nejaká unifikácia nevadí a to, že má niekto prenajatých viac stánkov na viac trhoch je tiež jeho vec, keď sa mu to oplatí. Skôr sa zameriavam na kvalitu, ale zatiaľ čo som pil punč na Hlavnom, tak žiadny mi nechutil a to som si doňho ešte dolieval Jágermaistra z kamarátovej ploskačky aby mal vôbec nejakú silu. Na Hviezdoslavovom som ešte nebol, ale bolo mi doporučené, že tam v jednom stánku majú aj výborné varené aj punč síce sú najdrahší v rámci trhov. Takže nabudúce sa vyberiem asi tam. 
V nedeľu sa chystám do Wiedne na Rathausplatz a tam to je samá unifikácia, lebo v ktoromkoľvek stánku si tam kúpim vianočný punč, stojí rovnako, je v rovnakej šálke a má presne rovnakú chuť.


----------



## E499.3056

KLEPETO said:


> Skôr sa zameriavam na kvalitu, ale zatiaľ čo som pil punč na Hlavnom, tak žiadny mi nechutil a to som si doňho ešte dolieval Jágermaistra z kamarátovej ploskačky aby mal vôbec nejakú silu.


Co je konkretne ten punc? Ochutene varene vino?


----------



## NuSo

Presne tak. Varené červené víno spolu s ovocím, medom, prípadne klinčekmi, škoricou, zvykne sa dolievať rumom.


----------



## marish

^^ netusil som, ze taco-rey je slovensky. jedol som tam asi iba raz, ked mali este prevadzku na palackeho, kedze to mam dost odruky a celkom mi tam chutilo (vramci moznosti fastfoodov). teraz je na tom mieste kebabia a tiez robia fajn kebaby.

vyzera to, ze nasa vyrocna fastfood debata prave zacala. :lol:

*edit:* budes prekvapeny, ale na tu dvojposchodovu prevadzaku chick'n'chips si pamatam, udrzali sa tam myslim nejake tri roky a potom ich predpokladam z trhu vytlacil prichadzajuci kfc.


----------



## Strummer

marish said:


> budes prekvapeny, ale na tu dvojposchodovu prevadzaku chick'n'chips si pamatam, udrzali sa tam myslim nejake tri roky a potom ich predpokladam z trhu vytlacil prichadzajuci kfc.


KFC nie, to bolo este ovela skorej, vtedy tu este poriadne nebol ani McD, a o KFC sa nam ani nesnivalo...

EDIT: https://retazce.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/niektorym-to-nevyslo/

Takze Chicknchips tu bolo 1997-1998, McDonalds v Bratislave od 1996 a KFC az 2006.


----------



## marish

^^ jj tiez sa mi zda, ze kfc je tu kratsie, preto som pisal predpokladam. ok, tak potom sa jednoducho neuchytili. nejak mi ale nechybaju, ten koncept kura+hranolky ma moc neoslovuje. naposledy som v takomto type fastfoodu bol v Hillbilly's Fried Chicken.


----------



## wuane

Taco rey je pre mna najchutnejsi fastfood. Mozem porovnavat s americkymi buritami,a je to naozaj porovnatelne.Aj ked v US ich robia tradicne o dost vacsie,chutovo to je velmi podobne.Plus na vyber par druhov placiek,4 druhy salsy podla stiplavosti. Neviem ako ostatne jedla tam,ale burita su vyborne.Skoda ze prevadzku na Hviezdoslavovom zavreli.Ked som v Eurovei tak jest idem vzdy len tam.


----------



## E499.3056

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Nemyslím že McD je silný produkt je to len nejaká značka ako NIKE ktorá je známa po celom svete a preto sú tam kde sú. Na Slovensku ludia viac rozumní chodia radšej na obedové menu do reštík (je to kvalitnejsia a lepsia strava), ako do fastfoodov. Na západe je to uplne opačne tam sú ludia viac pohodlný a odkazaný na nezdrave fastfoody ktoré tam prevladajú je to spôsobené aj tým že tam sa viac žije uponáhlaným životom-FAST . Len skoda že u nas tie zapadoeuropske fastfoody sa rozrastaju ale pevne verím že to nikdy nebude až také ako na západe.


Obedove menu v restike by som s McD neporovnaval. Ked prides do restauracie o 16tej, tiez Ti budu ponukat obedove menu?

McD je na zapade, ked uz radi porovnavame, najlacnejsou alternativou stravovania, ako skoro kazdy fast-food. Len u nas zo zahadnych pricin je fast-food casto drahsi ako restauracia. 

U nas je gastrosektor v totalnom rozklade, v 90-tych rokoch sa zrusilo mnozstvo bufetov a jedalni, pretoze to bolo vtedy nemoderne, ale ludia neprestali mat zaujem o klasicky obed, klasicku stravu, za dostupnu cenu. Ludia si zacali otvarat rozne hluposti, pizzerie, talianske restauracie, kde zistili, ze pri realnom (!!) nastaveni cien za sluzby v restauracii nie su schopni fungovania, tak zacali ponukat obedove menu za bagatel, aby im tam niekto aspon cez obedy chodil.



Strummer said:


> A co sa tyka tych menu, ktore tu obhajuje Dino, tak ja som si uz prestal davat v jedalnach a restauraciach kuracie, lebo tu polsku umelu hmotu co posledny rok-dva vydavaju slovaci za kura nemozem ani vidiet. To uz si radsej dam McD burger, v ktorom aspon viem ze je kvalitne hovadzie maso z lokalnych zdrojov.


McD zase tiez nie su uplne svati, tiez vselico do tych mias pomelu. Mas vsak pravdu, niektore restauracie (ktorych ponuka je skor ako v kantine, pricom toto pomenovanie odmietaju) si pri rastucich nakladoch nemozu dovolit zvysit ceny za tie obedove menu, pretoze ludia uz k nim prestanu chodit, tak sa zbiehaju k tomu, ze nahradzaju suroviny niecim lacnejsim, nekvalitnejsim. To je uplne svinstvo a do takych zariadeni netreba chodit.


----------



## Strummer

A znova nieco pre Milana a jeho viziu buducnosti zalozenej na sluzbach:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/dec/07/uk-triple-dip-recession-alert



> David Cameron said manufacturers were short of skills and needed to learn lessons from Germany in order to develop a modern industrial workforce.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Ziadna relokacia sa nedeje, to su len take zbozne zelania skrachovanej Britanie... Nemecky priemysel je ten, co tam bol vzdy, a nie nejaky co by sa vratil z Azie, a do UK sa ziadny z Azie nevrati. Britania sa nemoze len tak "zacat venovat priemyslu", pretoze by trvalo minimalne dve generacie kym by sa to vobec znova naucili. Na rozdiel od Nemecka, kde tradicia ucnovskeho skolstva fungovala nepretrzite, takze maju na com stavat.

A nie ze mi tu teraz das link o tom, ako Apple bude vyrabat pocitace v USA... ta fabrika bude totiz mat 100 zamestnancov, a budu to vsetko zamestnanci Foxconnu, teda cinskej (tchajwanskej) firmy. Jedine ze by tvoja vizia spocivala v tom, ze americania budu za misku ryze pracovat pre cinskych majitelov :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Prievan

^^
Strumer ale priemysel ma este pomerne vcelku dost velke rezervy v automatizacii. Nakoniec si proste ludia budu musiet v tomto systeme nejaku robotu vymysliet.


----------



## Strummer

Ano, Britania zacala priemyselnu revoluciu, ale aku to ma relevanciu k jej dnesnemu stavu? Mongoli kedysi ovladali polovicu sveta ale dnes to akosi uz nikto neriesi. A ak je pre teba zbrojarsky priemysel a systematicke vrazdenie ludi perspektivnou cestou do buducnosti, tak ti teda gratulujem hno: A ocividne ti unikaju zakladne historicke suvislosti, ked vobec nieco porovnavas so zbrojarskym priemyslom Nemecka.


----------



## Prievan

Inak zaq si pekne vystiho na com stoji ekonomika Britanie. Na VOJNE!!! Smrt su ich peniaze!!!!


----------



## Strummer

Inac ale pozeram ze v tomto si uz tiez trochu pozadu s informaciami...

Export zbrani za rok 2010 v milionoch dolarov:

1 United States 8641
2 Russia 6039
3 Germany 2340
4 France 1834
5 China 1423
6 United Kingdom 1054

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms_industry


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Kde som povedal ze sa mi ten zbrojarsky export Nemecka paci? Samozrejme ze by som bol radsej keby ziadny nebol. Ja hovorim o inych priemyslenych produktoch, ktorych je nastastie ovela viac nez zbrani... zatial co UK (podobne ako USA) maju uz len tie zbrane...



zaq- said:


> Tebe ide o vlastny nazor, vlastne Ego a dokazanie za kazdu cenu, ze pravdu mas ty.


Ani nie, mne ide iba o *FAKTY*. Ktore vzdy podlozim zdrojom. Na rozdiel od tvojich rozpravok.


----------



## kapibara

seem said:


> Viac som si včera vychutnal tu u nás..


A to je kde, Mornar bez mora?


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Strummer said:


> Inac ale pozeram ze v tomto si uz tiez trochu pozadu s informaciami...
> 
> Export zbrani za rok 2010 v milionoch dolarov:
> 
> 1 United States 8641
> 2 Russia 6039
> 3 Germany 2340
> 4 France 1834
> 5 China 1423
> 6 United Kingdom 1054
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms_industry


uplne ine cisla su tu je tam aj Slovensko  
http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/projects/armsglobe/


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

vychodoeuropske podnikanie ktoremu ide len a len o peniaze ale celkom sranda prednaska aj ked zaciatok nudny 
http://vimeo.com/30644199


----------



## Prievan

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> uplne ine cisla su tu je tam aj Slovensko
> http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/projects/armsglobe/


Rucne zbrane a municia!!! S tym BAE Systems moc spolocne nema. Bavime sa o dronoch, raketach, tankoch. Zbraniach urcenych na rozsiahle vedenie vojny.


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> uplne ine cisla su tu je tam aj Slovensko
> http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/projects/armsglobe/


celkom pochopitelne ine cisla ked je to uplne ina tema...


----------



## Ayran

http://ekonato.tvnoviny.sk/clanok/sekcia/domace/zo-slovenska-odchadzaju-podnikatelia-banky-aj-peniaze.html
este sa dane nedvihli a už sa začinaju ukazovať tie ich "istoty"


----------



## Prievan

^^
tvnoviny? Si robis srandu?


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Wizzard

zaq- said:


> Velmi zaujimavy thread na DLM o francuzskom hercovi Depardieuovi a jeho zamere prestahovat sa do Belgicka, aby sa vyhol vyssiemu plateniu dani:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571202
> 
> Pokial vsetci vychodoeuropski forumeri tento krok schvaluju a vypisuju tie klasicke litanie o nezmyselnosti vyssieho danenia, trestani sikovnych ludi a byrokratickom Francuzskom state,
> zapadoeuropski forumeri tento krok odsudzuju a poukazuju na fakt, ze Depardieu tie dane plati take velke preto, pretoze mu tamojsia spolocnost umoznuje tie obrovske prijmy zarobit.
> 
> Toto je vynikajuci priklad toho nasho nezmyselneho a nelogickeho ideologickeho vychodoeuropskeho myslenia, ktore sposobuje Vychodnej Europe tie hospodarske problemy a zaostavanie, ktore zaziva poslednych 20 rokov.


Takže ty na jeho mieste by si pokorne ostal žiť vo Francúzsku a podporoval finančne socialistickú západoeurópsku vládu? Alebo by si v živote také peniaze nezarobil, lebo by si to nechcel?


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Stačí neutrácať za jeho filmy a bude spokojný, z nezarobených peňazí sa dane neplatia.

Alebo ešte lepšie, zvoliť pirátsku stranu, ktorá zreformuje autorský zákon, tak aby sme neplatili milióny ľudom, ktorých prínos pre spoločnosť je veľmi pochybný.


----------



## kapibara

Vcera som s nim videla rozhovor. On ma rozne vinohrady, restauracie atd. Zamestnaval 80 ludi. Odkedy pracuje, odviedol na daniach 148 milionov eur. A tiez povedal, ze este nikdy nevyuzil socialne sluzby, ani poistenie. ( u kazdeho lekara specialistu sa plati minimalne 60 eur za konzultaciu a poistovna ti preplati asi 8 eur, on to nevyuzival, vsetko platil z vlastneho.

Nechcem sa ho zastavat, lebo si myslim ze je to arogantny clovek, ale on nie je prvy ani posledny, ktory z Fra. odisiel kvoli vysokemu danovemu zatazeniu. Skoro vsetci herci a spevaci maju danovu domiciliaciu vo Svajciarsku alebo v Amerike. A to nehovorim o bohatych podnikateloch. 
Aj taky Johnny Hallyday ( francuzsky Karel Gott) tiez a nebolo okolo toho take halooo. 

Uz davno sa vedelo o tom, ze ak nova socialisticka vlada zvysi dane, tak ten odliv bohatych bude ovela vyraznejsie. Dokonca som citala studie, ktore dokazovali, ze to sposobi viac skody ako uzitku. Ale Holland to populisticky dotiahol do "uspesneho" konca. Teraz ked sa zistilo ze Francuzsko tym viac straca ako ziskava, tak si hladaju rozne obetne barany a pretriasaju to v novinach a ukazuju prstom na tych, ktori akoze nemiluju svoju vlast. Prvy minister sa dokonca uchyluje k urazkam. 

Stale vznikaju nove a nove agentury s danovym a advokatskym poradenstvom, ktore tymto bohatym ludom sprostredkuvavaju prestahovanie do krajin s nizsim zatazenim, da sa to objednat na kluc. Deckam najdu skoly, dom presne podla predstavy, zapisu ich do klubov, aby sa aj v zahranici stretavali len medzi svojimi, zabezpecia sluzobnictvo, daju zoznam dobrych adries.....


Aj najbohatsi francuz Bernard Arnault , ktory je zaroven aj najbohatsi europan a na celosvetovej priecke je na stvrtom mieste, tiez odisiel nedavno do Belgicka. A nepisalo sa tolko o tom.


----------



## Strummer

Mne by to nevadilo v pripade keby odisiel mimo EU, to by davalo zmysel. Takto je to len trapne medialne gesto, pretoze ak Francuzsko bude kvoli nedostatku danovych prijmov krachovat, tak bude zachranovane z prostriedkov EU, a teda aj z dani zaplatenych v Belgicku, ktore budu tym padom musiet byt takisto zvysene. Ved ked mu vadi Europa, nech odide do USA, a vzda sa francuzskeho obcianstva bez moznosti navratu, to by bolo skutocne riesenie namiesto tohto trapneho cirkusu.


----------



## kapibara

Tebe to mozno nedava zmysel, ale jemu ano, kedze bude platit niekolko stotisic eur menej na daniach. 
A Hollandove populisticke opatrenia ti davaju zmysel? Napriek tomu, ze nastal masivny odliv bohacov z Francuzska? Dopredu sa o tom vsade hovorilo, ze tato situacia nastane. Vedel to. Vsetci to vedeli. 
A francuzskeho obcianstva sa vzdal vcera. Odovzdal svoj pasport, kvoli tej urazke od prveho ministra.


----------



## Strummer

Ale ja chapem ze to robi z egoistickych dovodov, co nechapem je ten medialny cirkus. To teraz budu clanky o kazdom spekulantovi co chce usetrit? Vadi mi ze sa to prezentuje ako nejake "gesto odporu", ktorym to v skutocnosti nie je, kedze ostal v Europe. Kedze sme v EU a Schengenskom priestore, tak vzdanie sa obcianstva by bolo relevantne ak by odisiel mimo.


----------



## kapibara

Francuzska socialisticka vlada si predsa neprizna ze sa prepocitala! Radsej si najdu zopar takycho pripadov a budu to medializovat a oznacovat ich za zradcov, za ubohych, za nepatriotov .... 
Ved takto to je jednoduchsie. Aj vlk syty aj ovca cela. Narod je pobureny, ale nie kvoli nespravnemu kroku vlady, ale proti tym, ktori nie su lokalpatrioti. 
Johnny Hallyday odisiel do Svajciarska, nikoho to nepoburuje, stale ma preplnene koncerty a nie v hociakych salach, ale na Stade de France, ktory ma kapacitu 80 000 miest. Preco sa tak neobuvaju aj do narodneho Johnyho?


----------



## Strummer

To neviem, nevyznam sa vo Francuzskej politike. Len mi pride smiesne, ako niekto demonstrativne vyhlasi: Mam toho dost! Nebudme platit tychto socialistov, odchadzam prec! Kam? Ale, len tuto do Belgicka... :lol: Ved ked niekomu vadi "europsky socializmus" tak nech odide do USA, do Australie, do Somalska, moznosti je kopec. Ale takto prebiehat medzi statmi v ramci EU, podla toho ake su kde zrovna v danom momente dane, je trapne. Co spravi ked Belgicania zvysia dane rovnakym sposobom? Odstahuje sa zase niekam inam? :lol:


----------



## kapibara

Ano. Napriklad do Svajcu, kde nebude platit skoro ziadne.


----------



## Strummer

No ved hej, Svajciarsko je danovy raj, a cela jeho prosperita je vybudovana na spinavych ukradnutych peniazoch. Nech sa tam kludne prestahuju vsetci. Nemcov uz to pomaly prestava bavit, a ak sa fakt naseru tak sa cele uzasne Svajciarsko moze velmi lahko ocitnut v medzinarodnej izolacii, som zvedavy ako sa milionari budu tvarit potom.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ide o to, že kým chodíš domov hrávať koncerty a točiť filmy, tak to presťahovanie sa je len špekulantský podvod, keďže chceš aj ďalej na spoločnosti zarábať a využívať jej výhody ale odmietaš vrátiť svoj podiel, na ktorom sa dohodli vo voľbách, aj keď to prehnali. Morálne opodstatnený odpor, by to bol iba keby naozaj odišiel a ukončil pôsobenie vo Francúzku.


----------



## kapibara

Presne!


----------



## E499.3056

Depardieu si po to zdovodenenie o trestani sikovnosti zasiel na Slovensko za ludovou platformou?


----------



## kapibara

V Belgicku su dane len o velmi malo nizsie ako vo Fra. Keby nechcel platit vobec, tak by odisiel do Svajcu. On si kupil byvalu budovu colnice rovno na FR/BE hranici v dedinke Nechin. ( foto ak vas to zaujima: http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1527/Peo...a-maison-achetee-par-Depardieu-a-Nechin.dhtml )

A vcera som sa dozvedela pravy dovod, preco si francuzi vyberaju prave Belgicko, najradsej pohranicne dediny. V Belgicku su zakony o daniach stabilne. Za poslednych 15 rokov sa nic nezmenilo a to napriek nestabilite medzi valonmi a flamami. Pravy dovod je zakon o dedicstve, ktory je vo francuzsku uplne absurdy. Takze vela starsich francuzov s majetkom sa na starobu prestahuje do Belgicka, aby ich deti nemuseli platit dalsich 45% hodnoty majetku na daniach. Vo vela pripadoch dedici musia predat rodinny majetok, aby mohli vyplatit danove poplatky, co je naozaj absurdita specificka pre Francuzsko. Plus este dan ( tzv ISF), ktora sa vypocitava z celeho imania ( vsetky nehnutelnosti, firmy, fiskalna hodnota pozemkov...).
Dalsia francuzska absurdita je ta famozna fiskalna hodnota pozemku. Skusim to vysvetlit na konkretnom priklade. Maly ostrov na juhozapade Fra. Ile de Ré, na ktorom ziju len rybari, chovatelia koz a oviec....je tam klud. Staci ak nejaka "hviezda" si tam kupi pozemok, ten naberie taku hodnotu, ze jeho fiskalna hodnota sa zvysi natolko, ze domaci chovatelia a rybari si nemozu dovolit tuto dan platit a postupne na ostrove zanikne kazdodenny zivot a zrazu su tam len vily. 
Toto sa netyka nasho herca, to je len priklad nelogiky v danovom francuzskom systeme, ktory je uplne domotany, lebo kazdy rok sa nieco meni, je nestabilny a nelogicky. 
Aby francuzske deti museli odviest statu 45% hodnoty celkoveho majetku rodicov v dedicskom konani? 
A toto je dovod, preco aj rodina Mulliez ( zakladatel firmy Auchan, priamy konkurent Carrefour) odisla tiez do spominanej dedinky Nechin priamo na hranici, 1 km (!!!) od ich povodneho bydliska. Aby po smrti zakladatela a majitela empiru Auchan neprisli o polovicu majetku. 

Depardieu rozburil vasne, poukazal na nelogiku danoveho systemu a prinuti vladu porozmyslat nad chybnymi krokmi. Stavim sa ze sa raz vrati. A este raz zopakujem, ze ak by nechcel platit vobec ziadne dane, tak by uz daaaavno odisiel do Svajciarska, ako to urobilo nespocetne vela francuzskych hviezd a velkopodnikatelov, na ktorych sa ale neukazuje prstom, lebo politickym stranam financuju kampane.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> ak spravne rozumiem, ta 75% dan je pre prijmy nad 1 000 000 euro rocne, ze ano?


nie, nemusis mat rocny prijem nad milion, staci ak vlastnis majetok v hodnote nad 800 000 eur!!!
viac v anlictine o tejto dani:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solidarity_tax_on_wealth

Znamena to, ze ak sa pozemok chovatela koz na Ile de Ré zhodnoti na tuto sumu, tak musi tuto dan platit aj on. A to on z pochopitelnych dovodov nemoze. Chovatelovi koz vymeraju tax on wealth? wtf! Ale ono to tak naozaj funguje v praxi.

edit:
pozeram ze v tom linku je velmi malo informacii a nie su aktualizovane. Sorry.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Ak mas majetok v nejakej velkej hodnote a nemas k nemu adekvatne prijmy, to znaci, ze si ten majetok nemozes dovolit.


no hej, na vsetko sa da pozriet z niekolkych uhlov. Ale zamysli sa napriklad nad tymto pripadom( videla som o nich reportaz) : Dvojica kupi zrucaninu hradu a niekolko desiatok rokov ho opravuje, vsetky vikendy, kazdu volnu chvilu, uplne vsetky peniaze do toho dava. Ich deti tam travia vsetky prazdniny muklovanim na stavbe, odtrhaju si vsetci od ust. Po 30tich rokoch tejto umornej prace ti vymeraju ISF ( tax on wealth) , a pri dedicskom konani sa dozvies, ze prerobeny zamocek musis predat, aby si uhradil dedicsku dan. 
Dovidenia vsetky spomienky na detstvo, dovidenia korene...



zaq- said:


> Nemas, prosim ta, viac informacii v anglictine o struktore a presnom zneni toho zdanenia?
> 
> Vdaka


Prepac, nenasla som nic vycerpavajucejsie ako link na wiki vo francuzstine. Mozno google translator pomoze? 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impôt_de_solidarité_sur_la_fortune


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Phill

vase argumenty kvitujem, to su vpodstate argumenty progresivnej dane, nazval by som danou za civilizaciu... no nechcite mi nahovorit, ze 75% je ok... aj pri tejto dani musia byt limity, hranice a som prekvapeny ze clovek s ekonomickou sa tu s tym stotoznuje, ako keby mr. Laffer na tuto temu nepovedal dost


----------



## kidos

http://aktualne.centrum.cz/domaci/soudy-a-pravo/clanek.phtml?id=766519

Kedy to už začne aj na Slovensku???


----------



## Strummer

kidos said:


> Kedy to už začne aj na Slovensku???


Nikdy.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Phill je este len v prvom semestri, takze si asi este mysli (rovnako ako vacsina ludi) ze vrchol Lafferovej krivky je 50% :lol:

Ale zovseobecnovat tych 70% je tiez omyl, on ten vrchol totiz moze byt prakticky kdekolvek, je to komplet zavisle na lokalnych podmienkach v kazdej krajine. Kludne to moze byt 20% alebo aj 80%.


----------



## beardie

zaq- said:


> aky sa tejto priklada vyznam?


v slovenskych realiach, znizenie dane zvysilo jej vyber


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Musim sa opytat preto este raz:
> Kto vobec robil na Slovenskych vysokych skolach osnovy, aka bola jeho uroven anglictiny a podla akeho kluca zoradoval dolezitost jednotlivych ekonomickych teorii? :dunno:
> 
> 
> Taktiez, kedy boli tieto naposledy updatovane?


Radsej sa nepytaj... ja som teda EU absolvoval uz davno, ale nepredpokladam ze sa nieco zmenilo. Len tak zo srandy som si teraz vygooglil osobu, ktora bola v tom case na EU najvacsim vseobecne-ekonomickym guru a az mi doslo zle... nech sa paci, profesorka Kajetana Hontyova, PhD:

http://www.paneurouni.com/files/sk/rektorat/cv_hontyova.pdf

Oficialny zivotopis zo stranok jej sucasneho zamestnavatela, vyzera ako keby ho pisal absolvent ucnovky, vratane niekolkych brutalnych chyb a preklepov.

Staci ti to ako ukazka urovne slovenskeho ekonomickeho skolstva? :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Slovenske realie vsak nemaju nic spolocne s tymi, z ktorych pochadza teoria Lafferovej krivky.
> 
> Slovensko nema ani rovnaky ekonomicky model, ani danovy, ani mzdovy, ani mentalitu, ani chapanie, ani pristup.
> 
> Sme uplne rozdielny svet.
> 
> 
> Mimochodom, kazde znizenie dani ti prinesie ich lepsi vyber.
> Aspon docasne, pokial si nan ludia nezvyknu a nezacnu znova somrat a dane obchadzat.
> Vyhybanie sa plateniu dani, alebo vlastne akemukolvek plateniu, je predsa slovensky narodny sport, ze ano?
> 
> Preco sa radsej niekto nezavedie ten zapadoeuropsky ekonomicky model a nezacne so zmenou myslenia a mentality?
> 
> Potom mozme zacat na Slovensku pozorovat zapadoeuropske ekonomicke teorie a skumat ich vplyv na nase prostredie.


Ja si myslim ze obchadzanie dani nie je chybou samotnych platcov. Tu sa musi zmenit a zvysit efektivita vyuzivania verejnych zdrojov.To je zaklad.Ludia nesmu vnimat dane ako nutne zlo ale ako prostriedok,vdaka ktoremu vie niekto na zaklade vyssej odbornej urovne, pouzit tieto peniaze lepsie a rozumnejsie ako by som to spravil ja. To je samozrejme v sucastnosti u nas sci-fi. Chcem tym len povedat ze je uplne jedno ake vysoke bude danove zatazenie,pokial sa toto vnimanie nezmeni. Lebo inak sa moze opakovat scenar ktory opisujes.Ale to co pisem ja tento efekt eliminuje.

edit: ... a kedze u nas je dovera v schopnosti politikov mizerna a ak nejaka je tak je vo vacsine pripadov na smiech, tak plati presne to co napisal Beardie,ze rovna dan bola (a asi aj stale je) pre Slovenske realie vhodnejsia. Ak by sme mali Svedskych politikov a ekonomov na poprednych miestach verejnej spravy,je mozne ze by som tvrdil presny opak.


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Mozte mi tu niekto povedat, prosim vas, co vlastne ucia na slovenskych skolach o tej slavnej Lafferovej krivke a aky sa tejto priklada vyznam?
> 
> Pozrel som si totiz tuto na internete, v anglictine a nedokazem pochopit, preco ju tu vobec kazdy spomina? :dunno:


ja som o tej krivke prvykrat pocul prave na irskej skole na predmete Economics, takze nemyslim, ze by jej slovaci prikladali nejaky extremny vyznam. 
porovnat ti to ale neviem, je to dost mimo moj obor, takze na slovensku sme ju myslim nerozoberali...


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

noze, vysvetli nam ich


----------



## Bunk Moreland

To či je daň z príjmu rovná alebo mierne progresívna ako od budúceho roku je viacmenej jedno a na ekonomiku to má zanedbateľný vplyv, oveľa viac ju ovplyvní zvýšená daň pre firmy aj keď tá zostala rovná. Na Slovensku sa to ale rieši ako top téma, pretože naši pravicoví lúzri si z toho spravili modlu a Milan ako extrém z opačnej strany si z nej spravil úhlavného nepriateľa. 
To čo v skutočnosti robí náš daňovo-odvodový systém nespravodlivý sú šialene degresívne odvody s pevným stropom bez nezdaniteľného minima, ktoré by malo chrániť nízkopríjmové skupiny. Neexistujúca daň z dividend - to je to vyberanie zisku o ktorom Milan často rozpráva a má pravdu, pretože je choré aby boli vyberané firemné zisky zaťažené menej ako mzdy. Ľahko ojebateľná DPH a 90% živnostníkov tváriacich sa, že zarába minimálnu mzdu alebo je v strate. Môžeme pridať aj takmer neexistujúce majetkové dane.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

ano ja viem. Vsetky druhy prijmov maju byt zjednotene, aby neboli zamestnanci diskriminovany


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ja viem ako to funguje, preto som napísal ten prvý príspevok. :wink2: Takisto viem aký máš postoj a s progresivitou súhlasím ale vravím, že jej vplyv značne precenuješ.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## beardie

Niektore vyspele krajiny nemaju ani minimalnu mzdu, to ale neznamena, ze sa to moze zaviest aj na Slovensku


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## kaxno

Koro said:


> To či je daň z príjmu rovná alebo mierne progresívna ako od budúceho roku je viacmenej jedno a na ekonomiku to má zanedbateľný vplyv, oveľa viac ju ovplyvní zvýšená daň pre firmy aj keď tá zostala rovná. Na Slovensku sa to ale rieši ako top téma, pretože naši pravicoví lúzri si z toho spravili modlu a Milan ako extrém z opačnej strany si z nej spravil úhlavného nepriateľa.
> To čo v skutočnosti robí náš daňovo-odvodový systém nespravodlivý sú šialene degresívne odvody s pevným stropom bez nezdaniteľného minima, ktoré by malo chrániť nízkopríjmové skupiny. Neexistujúca daň z dividend - to je to vyberanie zisku o ktorom Milan často rozpráva a má pravdu, pretože je choré aby boli vyberané firemné zisky zaťažené menej ako mzdy. Ľahko ojebateľná DPH a 90% živnostníkov tváriacich sa, že zarába minimálnu mzdu alebo je v strate. Môžeme pridať aj takmer neexistujúce majetkové dane.


K+++ - Pod toto sa podpisujem prakticky bez vyhrad.

EDIT: Osobne som ocakaval Milanovu vasnivu diskusiu tu: http://financie.etrend.sk/dane-a-odvody/mili-pozostali.html. Dostal si ban z etrendu, ci si uz rezignoval ? 
V podstate najviac sa stotoznujem s tym, co napisal GRGO.

*Cela Miklosova danova reforma spocivala na troch pilieroch (19% trojdan):*
19% jednotna sadzba dane z prijimov PO - jediny prorastovy element, ktory naozaj mohol pomoct k realokacii investicii (aspon casti). 
19% jednotna sadzba dane z prijimov FO - darcek pravice bohatym, kedze sa zrusila progresia a najvyssie sadzby dane, nulovy prorastovy element (pre ekonomiku). 
19% sadzba DPH - zvysenie spotreby, ktora sa najviac dotkne nizsich prijimovych skupin - aby sme si mohli dovolit bod "2".

*Co budeme mat teraz:*
19% dan z prijimov s degresivnou odpocitatelnou polozkou, prijimy nad urcitu uroven (3311€) zdanovane 25% (velmi kozmeticka zmena), ktora sa tych ludi takmer nedotkne
23% dan z prijimu pravnickych osob
10% a 20% DPH - toto plati uz davnejsie

Najvacsi problem, v kontexte ktoreho sa ocakava znizeny vyber je brutalna neochota spolocnosti platit dane, co je prave to co pisal wuane. Proste ludia spravia cokolvek, len aby dane nemuseli platit (okrem lepsie zarabajucich zamestnancov, ktori to nejako nevedia obist, ale vacsina z nich je pre svojich zamestnavatelov natolko dolezita, ze si vydobiju zmenu pracovnych podmienok a kompenzacie zvyseneho zdanenia / odvodoveho zatazenia, kedze odvodove stropy idu hore). Ale zivnostnici, podnikatelia, tito vsetci radsej zaplatia vsetky tie peniaze roznym "konzultantom a poradcom", len aby nic nezaplatili. Co mam kamosku posobiacu v tejto oblasti, vravela ze uz davno nemala tolko prace, co sa tyka riesenia zmien danovej rezidentury a dopytu po optimalizacii. A to je efekt "lebo Fico" ...


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Progresivna dan ti teda sposobuje, ze na Zapade je vsetko lacne a dostupne!
> 
> Prvy sok, co dostava kazdy SLovak v zahranici je to, ake je vsetko lacne a kolko toho si moze dovolit zo svojej vyplaty.


bože ty si uplne mimo ceny viac menej zavisia od trhu a sily trhu nastuduj si co znamená trh vsetky vplyvy ale ak napíšeš ze nizke ceny su len a len vdaka progressivnej dani tak :nuts:


Prvý sok pre Slovaka v zahranici je to ze pri plate 1500e tam vsetko minie a ledva z toho vyzije take tam je vsetko "lacne" hlavne sluzby. Kamarat mi minule rozpraval ze tých 1500libier v UK je ako u nas 800e, takže sa vracia po 2rokoch na SK radsej tak ako vsetci co tam žiju . Super ale ty tu pišeš take rozpravky ze to ti uveri fakt len male dieta Zaq zobud sa z tých snov a klamstiev bože


----------



## zaq-

.:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> EDIT: Osobne som ocakaval Milanovu vasnivu diskusiu tu: http://financie.etrend.sk/dane-a-odvody/mili-pozostali.html. Dostal si ban z etrendu, ci si uz rezignoval ?
> V podstate najviac sa stotoznujem s tym, co napisal GRGO.


Presne, odporúčam zastáncom rovnej dane pozorne prečítať všetky Grgove príspevky a pozrieť si analýzu dopadov reformy a *hlavne tabuľku*, podľa ktorej rovná daň z príjmu pre FO a PO znížila výnosy o 23,7 miliardy SK čo sa kompenzovalo prudkým zvýšením nepriamych daní vrátane DPH na potraviny. Jednoducho sa preniesla záťaž na nižšie príjmové skupiny :bash:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Nemecko nepotrebuje institut minimalnej mzdy


V Nemecku sice nie je vseobecne zavazna minimalna mzda, ale institut minimalnej mzdy tam existuje, v konkretnych odvetviach, vyjednavany odbormi. Vztahuje sa to na asi polovicu vsetkych zamestnancov.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> V tom druhom zareagujem najskor na tvoju poslednu vetu:
> to, co v nej pises, mozu presne tak isto tvrdit politici:
> *,,keby boli Slovaci na urovni svedskych obcanov, platili by dane, neobchadzali by ich, suhlasili by s ich maximalnym zvysenim - je mozne, ze by sme ich potom zdvihli a stat by mal ovela viac penazi.''*
> Ibaze, Slovaci dane platit nechcu a preto Miklos zaviedol rovnu dan, ktora mala taky pozitivny ohlas na Slovensku.
> Ved nakoniec, aj ty ju tu obhajujes a bojujes za nu.
> Ked dosledky rovnej dane, ani Miklos, ani ty, ani jej podporovatelia, doteraz nevidite a nedokazete ich pochopit.


Toto je uplny nezmysel a cudujem sa ze vobec mozes takto rozmyslat. 

Ked pridem do obchodu kde mi predaju pokazeny tovar alebo potraviny ,mam ja zacat chodit do toho obchodu chodit viac ako doteraz? Navyse ked vidim ze majitel obchodu uz 10 rokov nevymaloval,neumyva dlazku po zaverecnej a obsluhuje ma neochotny personal a namiesto toho aby sa snazil zvysit doveru a kvalitu tak on dvihne ceny tych pokazenych potravin? :nuts:

Presne takto to funguje na Slovensku.


----------



## beardie

zaq- said:


> Teraz ma caka skuska - ak dokazem nazivo vysvetlit to, co sa tu menej uspesne snazim vysvetlit pisanou komunikaciou - Slovensko sa rapidne zmeni a to v priebehu velmi kratkeho casu.


Fascinuje ma ta bohorovnost tohto vyhlasenia 

Jedno rande so Stanekom a svet bude takmer okamzite dokonaly, uchvatne


----------



## Strummer

Este sem dam toto, je to trochu offtopic, rozhovor s biologom, ktory studoval ekonomiu, dost dobre to vyjadruje aj moje dovody, preco ma ekonomia a ekonomicke diskusie uz uplne prestali zaujimat a preco si myslim ze ekonomovia tuto krizu nikdy nevyriesia:

http://www.eurozine.com/articles/2012-11-30-farley-en.html



> I have several different theories concerning why economists stick so vehemently to their views. First, I was told that my criticisms reflected my lack of understanding, and that I would only be qualified to criticize the discipline after I had mastered it. However, it takes years of study to master the discipline, at which point if you criticize it, you are basically admitting that you wasted years of your life studying something that is simply not true. It's actually even worse than this. Many people earning PhDs in economics, including myself, do so in order to become professors. An economics PhD primarily qualifies you for a job in an economics department, and in order to get tenure, you must publish in mainstream economics journals. You won't get published if you criticize the discipline, so you have to muffle yourself for seven more years. By the time you are a tenured professor free to openly discuss what you believe, you have spent at least 11 years following the party line. This is a problem inherent to modern academics, not just economics.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Bunk Moreland

wuane said:


> Toto je uplny nezmysel a cudujem sa ze vobec mozes takto rozmyslat.
> 
> Ked pridem do obchodu kde mi predaju pokazeny tovar alebo potraviny ,mam ja zacat chodit do toho obchodu chodit viac ako doteraz? Navyse ked vidim ze majitel obchodu uz 10 rokov nevymaloval,neumyva dlazku po zaverecnej a obsluhuje ma neochotny personal a namiesto toho aby sa snazil zvysit doveru a kvalitu tak on dvihne ceny tych pokazenych potravin? :nuts:
> 
> Presne takto to funguje na Slovensku.


Čiže daňové podvody sú v poriadku?


----------



## Strummer

Aha. No lenze ked nie si schopny normalnymi rozumnymi argumentami presvedcit o niecom obycajnych internetovych diskuterov, tak ako si si predstavoval ze o niecom presvedcis Miklosa alebo inych ludi na jeho urovni? Prve co by ti na tvoje plany povedali by bolo to, co ti pisem teraz ja, reagoval by si rovnako ako reagujes teraz? Takto to na toho zachrancu Slovenska tazko dopracujes, ak nie si schopny vyargumentovat taketo elementarne veci.


----------



## zaq-

Bi


----------



## beardie

len stale neviem pochopit, preco to pises stale dookola uz 1,5 strany


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Moj projekt = okopirovany zapadoeuropsky rast za poslednych 20 rokov a dosiahnutie ich dnesnej ekonomickej urovne.


Ja som sa ta uz davno pytal, ze ci okopirujes aj realitnu bublinu a bublinu celkovo ,ktora na zapade bola.Ci okopirujes aj bublinovy system financovania .To akoze tie negativa.Potom aj ci okopirujes pozitiva ako napr. velkych US zamestnavatelov na Britskych ostrovoch pre ktorych je to prirodzene a najvyhodnejsie umiestnenie svojich pracovisk na Europskom trhu. Alebo aj tie energie ktore spomina Strummer a zohrali v raste zapadneho sveta velku rolu.

Ty si povedal ze NIE, okopirujes len pozitivne veci,a tym negativnym sa nejakym sposobom vyhnes.Ten sposob si vzdy tajil ,lebo nebudes prezradzat svoje know how. Ze najskor ho predstavis vlade a neviem komu. Myslim ze o to si sa uz pokusal, no aj tak stale ten sposob nepozname,po rokoch diskusie na tuto temu s tebou.


----------



## kaxno

Ja som o tom dnes premyslal a nasiel som istu malu paralelu Milana s nasimi SVK ekonomami, cize tymi, ktorych on zatracuje ako najvacsiu luzu. Co sa tyka tohto jeho projektu, tak ho berie tak, ze abstrahuje od atributu casu. Proste to ze ten projekt fungoval v danych krajinach a danom case, je prave v dosledku toho, ze to bolo v danych krajinach a danom case (a toto neberie vobec do uvahy). 
Nemozeme ocakavat, ze 1:1 bude aplikovatelny aj u nas, doba sa zmenila. Dokonca aj po velkych korekturach, su efekty v kontexte zmenenych parametrov otazne. 

Ide presne o to, co pisal wuane. Pozitiva nikto z nas nevyvratil (aj ked si osobne myslim, ze su podmienene tym, z akych materialov a akym sposobom sa tie domy stavaju), problemom su negativa. Tie su potencialne velke a tazko vycislitelne. A hlavne, sa bojim, ze potencialne problemy, by mohli byt este vacsie, v kontexte zmenenej doby. Ale podotykam, to su len moje dohady a pocity


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Phill

vyborny clanok 



zaq- said:


> Koniec ideologie, zacatie pouzivania zdraveho rozumu a najma, hladanie cesty, ako z toho von.


presne


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Ked vsak tomuto tvrdohlavemu zakomplexovanemu cloveku vynadas do dementnych tupych zakomplexovanych ludi, vtedy minimalne aspon vzbudis pozornost toho cloveka a ked mu, pomocou prikladov a konkretnych pribehov, budes stale poukazovat na konkretne vysledky jeho spravania sa - podla mna si tento postupne uvedomi svoju situaciu, zacna sa nad sebou zamyslat a ked nahodou zmenis jeho hodnoty a ukazes mu inu cestu - moze sa stat, ze je ochotny ju prijat a tak sa vylieci zo svojej zaslepenosti a demencie.


v tomto sa s tebou rozchadzam. mozno tvoja taktika funguje na ludi, co spominas, lenze tym tvojim pristupom sa automaticky diskvalifikujes v ociach tych nenatvrdlych a nezakomplexovanych. teraz teda uz ide iba o to, koho chces za svoje publikum a od ktorych ludi ocakavas, ze dokazu aj nieco zmenit a ma vyznam s nimi viest diskusiu. pretoze tym tvojim pristupom celu jednu velku (tu nenatvrdlu a nezakompexovanu) skupinu posluchacov stracas.




zaq- said:


> Ako priklad, aj ked nie demencie, ale predsa urcitych komplexov, by som ti tu rad spomenul napr. Kora, alebo Kidosa - hadam sa na mna neurazia.
> Kedysi, tito dvaja mi nadavali do kadejakych dementov a retardov, kazdy ich post bol otvorenym utokom na moju osobu.


a kde beries istotu, ze si ich prave ty zmenil? ak u nich doslo k nejakej zmene, mohla to byt hocijaka ina zivotna skusenost. osobne si teda myslim, ze nejake internetove forum je to najposlednejsie miesto, ktore ma moznost zmenit spravanie cloveka...



zaq- said:


> A bolo to preto, pretoze som sa vysmieval Slovakom, aky sme tupi narod.
> Dnes tito dvaja nemaju s tymto mojim utocenim najmensie problemy.
> Kidos dokonca je na Slovakov mozno este tvrdsi, ako som ja sam.


a toto ty povazujes za progres osobnosti? 
v momente si mazem ssc z bookmarkov, ak by som sa aj ja mal tam niekam dopracovat. :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

^^ Milan ale ty nekomunikujes ako ostatni. Ja som sa pochytil aj so Strummerom na ekonomike atd, ale normalne dokazeme komunikovat v inych threadoch,alebo nakoniec aj v tej ekonomike,nasa debata a komunikacia do buducnosti je otvorena. Moze si mysliet ze som decko co nic nevie este,ja to aj chapem ze si to mysli.Ja si tiez mozem mysliet vselico,ale v spuste inych tem spolu najdeme aj spolocnu rec,alebo sa dokazeme porozpravat. S tebou ked niekto nesuhlasi tak vidis okamzite na druhej strane tupe hovado,co si neda povedat a seriozna debata s tebou nadalej je prakticky nemozna,lebo kazdeho pourazas,bud konkretne,alebo vseobecne Slovakov,Bratislavcanov atd...ako mozes dalej ocakavat,ze sa s tebou bude niekto seriozne bavit a brat ta vazne?


----------



## zaq-

Wu


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Tu sa nezhodneme.


vpohode, s tym som uz davno zmiereny a nemam potrebu, ze so mnou vsetci musia suhlasit.



zaq- said:


> Ospravedlujem sa sice, ale na tvoju otazku ti tentokrat odpoviem protiotazkou:
> _Myslis si, ze clovek sa dokaze radikalne zmenit, pokial si nedokaze sam uvedomit potrebu svojej radikalnej zmeny?_


nie.
akurat, ze ta tvoja protiotazka nema velmi suvis s mojou otazkou.

*EDIT:* a diky za clanok, velmi trefny.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Pokial chces, mozem ten svoj pohlad skusit vysvetlit.
> Pokial nemas zaujem toto dalej rozoberat, mozme tuto tematiku nechat jednoducho tak.


kludne to nechajme tak, kazdy z nas ma pripravenych dalsich 5 tahov tejto diskusie, ktorymi sa budeme snazit presvedcit druhu stranu o opaku a po par stranach textu budeme stale tam, kde sme teraz. 
a velmi podobne diskusie tu uz v minulosti prebehli... :cheers:
nazvem to optimalizacia casovych zdrojov.


----------



## Strummer

Pekne spracovane a informativne video k teme ropy, energie a ERoEI, su tam velmi dobre vysvetlene vsetky zakladne fyzikalne a geologicke principy tohto problemu:






Edit: linkol som to aj s ceskymi titulkami, ak nahodou nejdu, tak ich treba zapnut cez tlacitko "CC" dole.


----------



## zaq-

:c


----------



## Strummer

Ak si si nevsimol, vacsina diskutujucich sa vyjadrila, ze tato tema sem nielen patri, ale je dokonca alfou a onegou  Takze ta obcas nejake to video ci link nemaju preco vytacat do nepricetnosti


----------



## zaq-

Mo


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Mozes mi, prosim ta, konkretne quotnut tie vyjadrenia tej ,,vacsiny'' tuna diskutujucich?
> Vdaka.


Suhlasili sme Marish, Ja, Kapibara, Prievan na minulej strane, (ked sa nas Strummer pytal, ci pokladame tie jeho posty ohladom ropneho zlomu a NAKLADOVEJ stranky extenzivneho ekonomickeho rastu (teza ktoru presadzujes) za "on-topic"). 
A podla mna rozhodne on-topic su. Je to alternativny nazor k tezam, o bridlicovom plyne, ktore tu prezentujes Ty. Kazda strana ma svoje argumenty, uvidime kde je pravda (ale to ze to s ropou bude tazsie a drahsie je fakt).


----------



## zaq-

V p


----------



## zaq-

[Q.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## kidos

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Preboha to iste možem povedat o občanoch ktorý tým že nakupuju zahranične vyrobky ničia naše hospodarstvo a tí čo nakupuju od cinanov cez ebay bez bloku okradaju tiež naš stat este oveľa viac ako podnikatelia a to iste aj ti co nakupuju v zahranici tiez okradaju nas stat od DPH a peniaze takto vyvazaju a potom tu chybaju ovela viac ako tie z dani.
> BTW. Ked niekto kupi o 5e lacnejsie na ebay nejaku blbost, tak co by urobil potom keby mal na vyber: zaplatit statu 200tisic evri na daniach, alebo by to mohol optimalizovat cez danove raje a zaplatil by statu len 120tisic ? ked je niekto držgros na 5e tak urcite by neváhal ani sekundu nad tou ponukou zaplatit na daniach menej. tak tí čo nakupuju cez ebay nech si zbalia svestky a idu do ciny žit tak si to napísal TY.
> každy ma slobodu vyberum ked je to legalne nech si firmy platia dane zo zisku kde to je lacnejsie to je predsa pochopitelne tak ako si ludia cez ebay bez blokov kupuju lacne cinske veci a poskodzuju nas stat nase peniaze takto davaju do ciny
> 
> Nechapem ako môžeš niekoho potom oznacit za zlodeja, vsak si to chod vyskusat a zober si uver na 500tisic zacni podnikat a uvidime ako ti to pojde a stat ti zo zisku zoberie 70percent. Ale ty na to nemas radšej budes sediet doma a zit bez rizika a vo svojom mysleni ich budes obvynovat ze nemas lepsi zivot, a pritom sam nakupujes zahranicne vyrobky kupujes veci bez bloku cez ebay a chces aby to niekto na vlastne riziko za teba hasil vo forme platenia dani? A takíto ludia co najviac sa zidia o 5e idu moralizovat ze nejaka firma aby prežila ide do danových rajov aby nejake to percento usetrila na SCC nic nove


Tak poprvé, ja ani neviem čo to ebay je. 
Po druhé, už nejaký ten rôčik podnikám a nepotreboval som na to pôžičku ani korunu.
Po tretie, mám tu v Česku nárok na 80% paušálne výdavky, ja však uplatňujem len 60%, aby som mohol zaplatiť aspoň akú takú daň.
Po štvrté, veľakrát sa mi stane v obchode, že tam lietam pol hodinu, aby som našiel české výrobky a je mi jedno, pokiaľ sú drahšie, alebo menej kvalitné. (hold pri elektronike si človek nevyberie, ale notebook mi stačí jeden na 5 rokov, telefón nosím až kým sa nerozpadne a telku, ak sa mi pokazí, druhú už si určite nekúpim)

TY tu radíš ľuďom, aby zdrhli pred daňami do daňových rajov a spotrebu made in china máš určite 10x väčšiu.

To s tým, že do daňových rajov chodia firmy, aby prežili je úplý blábol, tam chodia len vychytralí bezcharakterní zmrdi, aby sa ešte viac nabalili. Ale áno, každý má na výber. Buď bude hovado, alebo slušný človek.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno a Wuane - ako ste vy dvaja mohli ,,lajknut'' ten post, to je pre mna skutocnou zahadou.
> Od Dina som to tak nejako ocakaval.
> Vy dvaja ste ma vsak skutocne prekvapili.


Odpoviem ti Milan, uplne v pohode.

1, Na poste sa mi pacilo to, ze mierne vyvracia deziluzie ohladom Irska a Zapadu vseobecne. Korupcia je vsade, samozrejme, odlisna je jej miera a vnimanie, ale obcas si myslim, ze mas az priliz idealisticky pohlad.

2, Druha vec je tato konkretna cast, co je nieco, co sa ti snazim povedat uz davnejsie a co je vlastne jediny problem, ktory mam s Tvojim projektom (ako si mal moznost citat v skorsich postoch, su tvrdenia, v ktorymi s Tebou bezvyhradne suhlasim): 



> Z tohto pohladu je preto nanajvys usmevna tvoja snaha Milan –
> - zobrat jeden s procesov, ktory prebehol v Irsku pocas jeho cesty od najchudobnejsej krajiny v EU k prosperite
> - zanedbat vsetky historicke suvislosti, ktore sa uz nebudu opakovat
> - tvarit sa, ze negativne nasledky ziadne neboli
> - A aplikovat tento process na krajinu s uplne odlisnymi vychodzimi podmienkami a v uplne inych casovych suvislostiach veriac, ze sa historia presne zreplikuje.


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## E499.3056

Ked uz tu bola rec o korupcii na zapad od Slovenska, v takom Svedsku a Norsku korupcia medzi ludmi prakticky neexistuje. Oni totiz vlastne ani nevedia, co to znamena.

Spominam si na to, ako Nori nevedeli spracovat, ze u nas sa bezne na verejne vysoke skoly berie 'za uplatok' a tito ludia nemusia robit prijimacky tak ako ostatni. Alebo ze sa uplaca u lekarov, na uradoch, policajtov. Je to cele o nastaveni a volnosti systemu. Pre nich proste vyzerame ako na arabskom trhu.


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Taku mieru toho najubohejsieho primitivizmu a nazvem to cocotizmu, som uz naozaj dlho nezazil.
> Rad by som ta vsak stretol a videl na vlastne oci.
> Ozvi sa mi, prosim ta - ak samozrejme nemas nalozene v gatiach a v Irsku skutocne zijes.
> Zatial ti dam tiez aspon ,,likes'', za vynalozenu namahu pri pisani toho dlheho postu.



Az do objavenia Australie boli ludia presvedceni o tom, ze vsetky labute na svete su biele. Bolo to brane ako fakt, ktory nikto nemal dovod spochybnovat. Ved tato skutocnost bola potvrdena neprebernym mnozstvom empirickych skusenosti ludi, ktori videli len biele labute. Lenze stacilo, aby ornitologovia britskej kralovnej v New South Wales-e zdokumentovali jedinu ciernu labut – tento jeden fakt sam o sebe stacil na to, aby vyvratil vsetky pozorovania bielych labuti a z nich odvodene zavery. Svet siel dalej, ludia si rozsirili svoj obzor tym, ze poopravili svoj dovtedy obmezdeny nazor. Az na jedincov, ktori napriek vedeckym dokazom neboli ochotni existenciu ciernej labute pripustit. Ich argumenty boli zalozene hlavne na osocovani badatelov, pretoze objektivne fakty hrali v ich neprospech. Ich problemom bolo to, ze odmietali pripustit nieco, co nevideli na svoje vlastne oci, pretoze boli v Anglicku a nie v Australii. Samozrejme neskor, ked cierne labute boli dovezene do Europy, museli chtiac nechtiac kapitulovat, ale svojim bojom stratili zbytocne cas, ktory mohli vyuzit ovela efektivnejsie. 

Milan, na tomto fore uz roky vyslovujes velmi odvazne, nekompromisne a definitivne nazory. Su zalozene na tvojom videni sveta. Na tom by nebolo nic zle, keby si pripustil moznost, ze veci sa maju niekedy aj troche inac ako si ich ty vysvetlujes na zaklade toho, co si doteraz videl, pocul, zazil. Clovek by v strednom veku mal uz mat dostatok skusenosti na to, aby rozoznal kedy treba zobrat spat svoje argumenty, lebo uz dalej neobstoja voci tvrdym faktom. Nikdy nevies, mozno tvoj zivotny uspech ta caka za rohom a ty ho zatial nevidis, lebo zorne pole mas zapratane agendou, ktoru povazujes za dolezitu a venujes jej tolko usilia. Mozno sa stanes bohatym a zrazu zistis na vlastnej kozi, ako to je naozaj v realnom svete s tymi danami. Zrazu prestanes obhajovat solidaritu s chudobnymi a objavis svoje cesticky ako sa zdanovaniu vyhnut a sam rozhodovat o tom, ako svoje peniaze pouzijes. Dovtedy ale toto tvoje filozofovanie o fungovani sveta, bude len vysledok tvojich zboznych priani a informacii, ktore si sa rozhodol zobrat za svoje.

Mrzi ma, ak forma toho, co pisem nie je ti uplne zrozumitelna. Je to praveze vysledok toho, ze sa s nasincami uz dlho snazim kontakt skor obmedzovat (na zaklade opakujucich sa podobnych negativnych skusenosti), takze moj pisany prejav nie je uz asi moc ucesany. V Irsku momentalne nie som - prijal som ponuku v inej krajine, lebo napriek tomu, ze Irsko mam velmi rad, tamojsie pocasie ma pomaly ale isto nicilo, takze som rad vyuzil moznost k odchodu. Ak sa tam ale z nejakeho dovodu opat objavim, urcite sa ti ozvem.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

kidos said:


> ...


Pozri Kidos ja som hovoril o firmach ktore zamestanavaju ludi ty mas zivnost a pracujes na seba co je dobre (tam vsak velke investicie a naklady su minimalne) ale si predstav ze mas este na krku nejakých zamestnacov naklady na prevadzku officu a pod. taketo firmy na svoj rast alebo udrzanie potrebuju financný uver ja nepoznam firmy ktore by zili a rastli zo svojho každy rast a zmena na trhu je pre firmu v dnesnej dobe velka zataz a bez uveru to nejde. Napriklad mam znameho on ma penzion a musel investovat do rekonstrukcie a na usporu energii dost penazi mesacne splatky su pre neho teraz 2500e zamestnava 4ludi na TPP jeho zisk je vazne 500-700e a je tak zaneprazdnený ze mi ho je luto, a on je rad že vobec funguje na trhu, to je priklad maleho podnikatela. Ale aj taka firma ako tesco na expanziu a rast musela mat cast inevesticii na uvery to iste aj Nay a pod v dnesnej dobe si vzhladom na neustale zmeny na trhu a danove zatazenie nikdy nevytvoris dostatocny cashflow na vlastne investicie a rast. Vcera som si cital že Sony musela predat svoju budovu. Nepoznam firmu ktorá by nemala žiadny uver to sa dnes ani neda.Dnesne financne trhy su uplne inde cely trh je jedna bublina. Ked budes ma vacsiu firmu aj peniaze pochopis o com je danova optimalizacia ale nie je to pre vlastne vrecko  ale pre firemne vrecko a pevnejsiu firemnu buducnost Ja som tiez zacinal od nuly musel som si pozicat na 10stran a bol to velky risk aj ked podnikatelsky plan bol s velkou pridnou hodnotou a to som mal este velke stastie ze mam rodinu v nemecku. Z ebayu mam nakupenu len jednu vec do auta tu sa to nedalo zohnat. Vsetky veci mam na SK fakturu: pocitace a servery som mohol kupit o 5% lacnejsie v CR ale kupil som to na SK radsej. Jedine co nemam na faktutru je 6 kancelarských stolov s prislusenstvom ale to som kupil cez bazos (to bolo na zaciatku podnikania ked sa ratalo kazde euro) kupil som to za 40e po skrachovanej spanielskej firme ktora tie kvalitne stoly nechala vyhodit a zamestnacovi to bolo luto tak to dal na bazos ich realna cena bola 850e za kus tie stoly mam doteraz bo su vážne z kvalitneho dreva a stale su ako nove, a vždy mi pripomenu tie tažke začiatky takže si necham co najdlshšie ako sa len bude dat


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Inac, davam ti za ten post ,,likes'' - z cistej zufalosti a lutosti.
> Len dufam, ze ta to nebude motivovat v postovani podobnych postov.


Zaq ja som sa tu prihlasi po 3týždnoch aj to len preto že mám chripku a tie lajky mam v pake. To len ty si takej povahy (najmudrejsi) este aj kaxnovi vycitas že lajkol post easymanovi, to už je fakt choré ale vážne


----------



## zaq-

Os


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## marish

paci sa mi cely novy, doteraz neobjaveny rozmer informacii, ktory si tu vdaka like funkcii vymiename. uz sa tu nebavime len o vystavbe a suburboch, o pribuznych temach ako demografia, politika, ekonomia, ropa... konecne sa tu mozme bavit aj o tom, preco kto koho post lajkol, aky mal na to dovod, ci bol ten dovod spravny, a aky mam ja alebo hocikto iny nazor na opodstatnenost toho lajku.
prosim zodpovednych, co najskor treba zaviest funkciu poke, pretoze este tolko informacii nam pri nasich priamociarych diskusiach unika, ze je to nehorazne! :nuts:


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Kaxno a Wuane - ako ste vy dvaja mohli ,,lajknut'' ten post, to je pre mna skutocnou zahadou.
> Od Dina som to tak nejako ocakaval.
> Vy dvaja ste ma vsak skutocne prekvapili.


Ved ten post tvrdi presne to iste co ja hovorim uz roky,hlavne pasaze o neopakovatelnosti ekonomickych,socialnych a mentalnych podmienok , o nemoznosti prenesenia ´´vysledku´´ bez predosleho vyvoja a pod.

Takym dalsim (mensim) dovodom bolo ,ze je tu dalsi clovek zijuci a pracujuci v Irsku a tvoj pohlad na svet nezdiela.Takze nieco tu nehra. Bud je on taky ,ako si ho nazval vo svojom poste(nebudem citovat),alebo bude chyba v tebe.

Milan ,keby sa lajkovanie fungovalo aj spatne,tak by si mal odomna aj 100 lajkov za niektore posty. 

A Jamesona mam aj ja rad :cheers:


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Nevyvracia. Podla mna, @easyman v Irsku nikdy nezil a nepozna vobec miestne pomery.


easyman ti posiela scan svojho irskeho vodicaku


----------



## zaq-

V p


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

E.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

zaq- said:


> Najskor ta opravim - ja som sa bohatym praveze nestal a to preto, pretoze ma irske danove a mzdove prostredie k rychlemu a jednoduchemu zbohatnutiu jednoducho nepustilo.


Sak ty si tu pisal ze v Irsku robis kupelne za 50tisic pre irských podnikatelov oni odkial na taku kupelnu dokazu dat take velke peniaze, lebo mne tiez na SK tento system nedovoli aby som len do kupelne dal 50tisic, a nepoznam ani osobne ziadneho podnikatela na SK ktorý by dal do kupelne 50tisic. Odkial ti tvoji Irski podnikatelia na taku somarinu maju peniaze? A preco ty ich nemáš? nie je problem že ty nevies hospodarit a zarábat? Preto si stále tam kde si mozno keby si meneje stravil casu na nete a prestal snivat a riesit blbosti, tak by si tie peniaze aj mal ale podla toho co pises a aku mas logiku a matematiku tak sa ani necudujem ty si nevies zratat kolko je 2+2 stále tu vytvaras velky FLAME základnými faktami, ktore su každemu jasne len ty ich neskutocne prekrutis


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## kidos

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Pozri Kidos ja som hovoril o firmach ktore zamestanavaju ludi ty mas zivnost a pracujes na seba co je dobre (tam vsak velke investicie a naklady su minimalne) ale si predstav ze mas este na krku nejakých zamestnacov naklady na prevadzku officu a pod. taketo firmy na svoj rast alebo udrzanie potrebuju financný uver ja nepoznam firmy ktore by zili a rastli zo svojho každy rast a zmena na trhu je pre firmu v dnesnej dobe velka zataz a bez uveru to nejde. Napriklad mam znameho on ma penzion a musel investovat do rekonstrukcie a na usporu energii dost penazi mesacne splatky su pre neho teraz 2500e zamestnava 4ludi na TPP jeho zisk je vazne 500-700e a je tak zaneprazdnený ze mi ho je luto, a on je rad že vobec funguje na trhu, to je priklad maleho podnikatela. Ale aj taka firma ako tesco na expanziu a rast musela mat cast inevesticii na uvery to iste aj Nay a pod v dnesnej dobe si vzhladom na neustale zmeny na trhu a danove zatazenie nikdy nevytvoris dostatocny cashflow na vlastne investicie a rast. Vcera som si cital že Sony musela predat svoju budovu. Nepoznam firmu ktorá by nemala žiadny uver to sa dnes ani neda.Dnesne financne trhy su uplne inde cely trh je jedna bublina. Ked budes ma vacsiu firmu aj peniaze pochopis o com je danova optimalizacia ale nie je to pre vlastne vrecko  ale pre firemne vrecko a pevnejsiu firemnu buducnost Ja som tiez zacinal od nuly musel som si pozicat na 10stran a bol to velky risk aj ked podnikatelsky plan bol s velkou pridnou hodnotou a to som mal este velke stastie ze mam rodinu v nemecku. Z ebayu mam nakupenu len jednu vec do auta tu sa to nedalo zohnat. Vsetky veci mam na SK fakturu: pocitace a servery som mohol kupit o 5% lacnejsie v CR ale kupil som to na SK radsej. Jedine co nemam na faktutru je 6 kancelarských stolov s prislusenstvom ale to som kupil cez bazos (to bolo na zaciatku podnikania ked sa ratalo kazde euro) kupil som to za 40e po skrachovanej spanielskej firme ktora tie kvalitne stoly nechala vyhodit a zamestnacovi to bolo luto tak to dal na bazos ich realna cena bola 850e za kus tie stoly mam doteraz bo su vážne z kvalitneho dreva a stale su ako nove, a vždy mi pripomenu tie tažke začiatky takže si necham co najdlshšie ako sa len bude dat


Náklady na kancel mám, zháňam prvého zamestnanca, zo zakázok, ktoré predávam ďalej, by som mohol uživiť troch ľudí. Nepotrebujem žiadny úver. Rovnako ani nikto v mojom okolí nepotreboval nikdy žiadny (väčší, dlhodobý) úver na začiatok. Rast mám asi 20% posledných 5 rokov a to nič nesplácam. Ty tu vravíš o slovenských pseudopodnikateľoch, ktorí chcú mať za rok mega firmu a bez úveru to nezvládnu a potom frflú na vysoké dane. Skoro každá z tých veľkých zahraničných firiem (aj keď sa bavíme o slovenských), čo tu spomínaš, začínala od nuly a po niekoľkoročnej práci, keď mala isté miesto na trhu si vzala úver aby expandovala. Najprv musíš začať podnikať a keď vieš, že si to môžeš dovoliť, potom zobereš úver. Proste tak to nefunguje, že zoberiem si úver a začnem podnikať. Potom nemáš žiadny vzťah k svojim zákazníkom,firme a zamestnancom, lebo jediné čo máš pred očami je zisk z ktorého musíš splácať úver. A keď neplatíš faktúry, dávaš zamestnancom minimálne mzdy a zbabelo utekáš do daňového raja, zrazu je všetkému na vine štát. Žialbohu na Slovensku je takýto spôsob úplne normály, lebo ľudia si myslia, že tak to má byť a podporujú to. Však povedz, ktorý z týchto spôsobov je zdravý, dlhodobo udržatelný a prínosnejší pre spoločnosť?


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Odkial ti tvoji Irski podnikatelia na taku somarinu maju peniaze?


To je jednoduche, zobrali si uvery  Irsky firemny a sukromny sektor je najzadlzenejsi v Europe:

Irish private sector debt highest in Europe

Private debt so enormous that default is only option

Ireland tops EU private sector debt levels

Irish Real Economic Debt - Busting Records

A na doplnenie, uvaha o tom ze v skutocnosti to su *sukromne a firemne dlhy, ktore sposobuju hospodarske krizy*, a nie dlhy statne/verejne, ako nam stale tlacia do hlavy korporatne media:

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2012/09/138-years-of-economic-history-show-that-keen-and-minsky-are-right-and-all-of-the-mainstream-economists-are-wrong.html


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> V poriadku,beriem.
> V tom pripade si sa okamzite po prichode do Irska zakopal do velmi hlbokej jamy, kde si izolovany preckal az do posledneho dna, kedy si sadol na lietadlo a rychlo si opustil krajinu.
> 
> Pocas tej kratkej cesty z letiska a nan, sa bohuzial nestihlo nic na teba nalepit z Irskeho prostredia a celkoveho vnimania.
> 
> Ked, este raz - to co si postol v tom prvom poste, su tak neuveritelne od reality odtrhnute tvoje predstavy a dojmy, ze ja mam problem porozumie im dokonca aj vo svojom rodnom jazyku - slovencine.
> 
> Na lepsie pochopenie:
> skus si predstavit, ze do CERN-u v Zeneve pride Eskimak a zacne pritomnym hovorit o potrebe natretia tvare tulenim tukom.
> 
> Tak isto posobis ty na mna, s tym tvojim prvym postom - kde si opisoval ,,tvoje nazory'' z Irska.


 Pozri, nie som z tych, co preferuju izolaciu v cuzdej krajine. Nakoniec, povaha mojej profesie by mi to ani nedovolila. Za tie tri roky v irsku som ho mal moznost precestovat krizom krazom, vratane Severneho Irska. A vdaka tomu, ze Iri su velmi otvoreni, nemal som problem preniknut do ich spolocnosti. Na zaklade toho som si dovolil napisat svoj prvy post, cize ziadne vymyslene bajky. 

Jedna z veci, ktore Iri neznasaju, je VAT /DPH ( a vlastne, dane vo vseobecnosti). V stavebnictve je zvykom preplacat zakazky najradsej v hotovosti, ak je to mozne z hladiska velkosti projektu a vztahov medzi zucastennymi stranami. *Cash is the king* – to je motto, ktore si Milan urcite uz velakrat pocul. Dobre to funguje aj daka tomu, ze v irsku sa na pisomne zmluvy velmi nehra, takze je len mierne riziko nezaplatenia zo strany odberatela (aj ked aj toto sa meni k horsiemu). 

Vlada si je danovych unikov v stavebnictve patricne vedoma a snazi sa vybrat co najviac. Doslo to k tomu, ze bolo zavedene tzv. Relevant Contracts Tax (RCT) – v skratke, odberatel z kazdej faktury, ktoru preplaca subkontraktorovi, zadrzi 35% a posle ich statu. Z tejto sumy nasledne podnikatel vyrovna svoje zavazky voci statu. Cize – vlada apriori ocakava, ze kazdy podnikatel v stavebnictve ju chce ojekabatit. Ako potom mame chapat Milan tvoje tvrdenia o charaktere irskych podnikatelov ?? 

Ja sa netajim tym, aky je moj nazor na platenie dani. Je to na dlhsiu debatu, do ktorej teraz nebudem odbocovat,ale strucne povedane, tento irsky cash system mi velmi vyhovoval. A Milan, kedze Irsku v tvojom obore podnikania je platenie na ruku absolutne bezne a siroko rozsirene, dovol mi polozit ti cisto hypoteticku otazku: 

*Bola ti niekedy pocas tvojho podnikania v Irsku ponuknuta za tvoje sluzby platba v hotovosti, vymenou za zlavu v pomernej vyske k tvojej uspore na DPH, na dani z prijmu a z povinnych prispevkov?*

Nepotrebujem, aby si mi tu verejne odpovedal. Predpokladam tieto, cisto hypoteticke moznosti, ako by odpoved znela:

Platbu v hotovosti ti nikto nikdy neponukol.
Platbu v hotovosti ti niekto ponukol, ale ty si ju zo zasady neprijal.
Platbu v hotovosti vitas a vyuzivas.
 Ak by si odpovedal 1. – do irskej spolocnosti si doteraz neprenikol, nie si pre svojich obchodnych partnerov doveryhodny, tvoje irske skusenosti su velmi plytke a povrchne a neopravnuju ta na akekolvek porovnavanie IE vs. SK. Takisto ta neopravnuju na akekolvek nadradzovanie Irska voci Slovensku, poucovanie o zaostalosti Slovakov. A v neposlednom rade, nemas dostatocne vedomosti na to, aby si mohol komukolvek radit.

Ak by si odpovedal 2. – tvoje skusenosti su o cosi realnejsie, ale o fakte, ze cash platby v Irsku su bezna vec, si sa nejak na tomto fore za tie roky zabudol zmienit. Tym padom si nas informoval jednostranne a zaujato a tvoja hodnovernost je velmi nizka. 

3.-no comment.


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Btw, ak si ty nahodou bohaty, mam na teba otazku:
> Akym sposobom si k tomu bohatstvu prisiel ty a aky je povod penazi, ktore si zarobil?


Na toto ti neviem takto odpovedat, jednak bohatstvo je relativny pojem, a okrem toho mi nie je prijemne pisat o sebe verejne na fore.
Ale povedzme, ze som podla svojich kriterii bohaty, lebo:

-nemusim sa kazde rano hlasit v zamestnani
-nemusim riesit zamestnancov, podriadenych, faktury po splatnosti, dane, odvody, kontroly, splatky, atd
-mozem cestovat tak casto, ako chcem
-mozem zit v krajine kde chcem a ako dlho chcem
-mam dost casu na svoje zaluby, sport a svoj rozvoj
-zivim sa kvalitnymi potravinami bez ohladu na ich cenu
-nemam zavazky voci nikomu 



zaq- said:


> Zaujimave.
> Pretoze dovolim si tvrdit, ze poznam rec, mentalitu a nazory viacerych europskych narodov, viem, o com sa jednotlivy ludia z jednotlivych krajin bavia a aky maju postoj a nazory na veci, ale ten tvoj, neviem nikde a nijako zaradit.
> Tym myslim do Europy.
> Naopak, tvoj postoj by som okazmite zaradil do tej najhlbsej a najizolovanejsej jamy na SLovensku, kde zije clovek, ktory je prototypom vsetkych negativnych slovenskych vlastnosti a mentality.
> 
> Tvoj prejav je teda tak rydzo slovensky ze uz slovenskejsi ani nemoze byt.
> A to nemam na mysli gramatiku, ani skladbu viet.


Zijem ciastocne aj na Slovensku. To, ze ma nevies zaradit nie je nieco, co by som ti mal potrebu dalej vysvetlovat.


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Pre @easyman:
> Btw, co sa tyka mojho osobneho uspechu v zivote:
> uspech je velmi siroky a relativny pojem, pod ktorym si kazdy z nas predstavuje nieco ine.
> Pre niekoho, to vobec nemusia peniaze.


Suhlasim, definicii uspechu je tolko, kolko je ludi na svete.



zaq- said:


> Pretoze, prajem ti len jedno - aby si ty, ani nikto iny, nezazil v zivote taky moment, ked si budes zelat to, aby sa vsetky tvoje celozivotne zarobene peniaze, jednoducho vymenili za aspon jeden taky skutok, na zaklade ktoreho si ta ostatni budu pamatat a spominat na teba v dobrom.


Neviem celkom, kam tymto mieris, nepoznam tvoje suvislosti a okolnosti momentu, o ktorom hovoris (ak sa ti teda stal).
Ja osobne nepovazujem za dolezite, aby si ma ludia pamatali /samozrejme okrem mne blizkych ludi/. Spravam sa v sulade s mojimi zasadami a +/- tak, ako chcem aby sa ostatmi spravali ku mne.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> ...
> Ano, bral som a beriem cash.
> Dokonca mi cash zaplatil za jeden maly job zamestnanec irskeho danoveho uradu.
> Ked vies co mi povedal?
> Ze oni dobre chapu nasu situaciu.
> Ked totiz podnikas, sam osobne makas ako hovado, zhanas zakazky, trapis sa s tvojimi nezodpovednymi a lenivymi zamestnancami a podla zakona maju tito zamestnanci vyssiu vyplatu, ako mas ty, tak sa na teba okolie pozera trosku inac, ako je tomu na Slovensku.
> 
> V Irsku inac nie je taky dosledny pristup od slova do slova, alebo z bodky do poslednej bodky.
> Vsetko je tu brane tak trochu vlaznejsie a kazdy zakon ma urcitu mieru kolisania hore-dolu v ramci jeho znenia.
> 
> Mali a stredni podnikatelia si ani nemozu dovolit spravat sa uplne presne podla zakonov, pretoze to by potom skrachoval uplne kazdy.


Takze sme sa po dvoch dnoch dopracovali a zhodli na tom, ze irske zakony nie su az take uplne najlepsie. Takisto k tomu, ze *Iri zakony obchadzaju a dane neplatia kym nemusia* - tak isto, ako vsade inde na svete. :banana:

Tvoj povodny post z 18.januara, na ktory som zacal reagovat, znel: 

_"V Irsku stat funguje normalne, korupcia tu prakticky nie je a aj tak Slovaci, ako aj vsetci Vychodoeuropania, sa snazia *** stat a ziskat z neho co najviac, ked dane a platby obchadzaju kazdym moznym aj nemoznym sposobom."_"

Som rad, ze sme sa konecne pochopili a zistili, ze mame rovnaky nazor a vlastne ze Iri nie su o nic lepsi ako nejaki vychodo-europania.

Mohol by si ale nechat odkaz tomu druhemu Milanovi, ktory sa skryva v tvojej hlave a v nepravidelnych intervaloch sa prebudi k zivotu a zanechava svoje stopy na interentovych forach - nech uz s tym prestane, lebo ti tym len skodi - v ociach verejnosti ta vykresluje ako cloveka, ktory sa s konom zrazil. 

Tie dalsie veci, pri ktorych ma obvinujes z nekompetentnosti necham tak, predpokladam ze ostatni citatelia fora nemaju tolko trpezlivosti aby citali nase prihody z Irska a sledovali v priamom prenose ako si ukazujeme kto ma vacsie (skusenosti).


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Tu sme dospeli k pripadu, preco si myslim o tebe to, co si skutocne myslim.
> 
> Co sa mi ty snazis nahovorit je to, ze:
> 
> - od roku 2006 do roku 2009 si bol v Irsku
> ked prijmem tento fakt a zamyslim sa nad tvojou urovnou poznania pomerov v Irsku, potom si pracoval niekde na nejakom mieste, kde si si len velmi nespravne vysvetloval vsetko to, co sa okolo teba deje, ked si irsku splocnost a system prakticky vobec nepochopil.
> 
> - v roku 2009 si sa vratil na Slovensko, zrejme si zacal podnikat a zrazu si z jedneho dn na druhy tak zbohatol, ze uz sa sam nemusis staat o firmu, ta funguje sama od seba a ty si len cestujes po svete, zijes na SLovensku a zaroven inde a venujes sa sam sebe a svojim zalubam a konickom.
> 
> 
> 
> Z toho hladiska, beriem dve moznosti:
> 
> 1. predstavujes si to ako Hurvinek valku a zbytocne a nezmyselne sa hras na nieco, alebo niekoho, kto nie si a co sa neda prakticky ani dosiahnut
> 
> 
> 2. Prihlasil si sa tu za urcitym ucelom, ktorym je - eliminovat mna a moj vplyv na toto forum a ludi na nom, aj mimo neho.
> Predtym tu bol Peter, ktoreho som prakticky presvedcil a zacal suhlasit s mojimi nazormi.
> Teraz to skusas ty.
> Pokial plati tento druhy bod, tomu sa budem venovat v mojom nasledujucom prispevku.


Je to slovensky narodny sport, pitvat a analyzovat zivoty druhych. Ak ti to pomoze k stastiu, doplnim ti tie chybajuce casti puzzle, ktore si o mne skladas:

- v Irsku som bol v 2006, 2007 a 2008. Prisiel som tam z inej krajiny (nie SK). Neprisiel som tam ako gastarbeiter z vychodu, bola mi ponuknuta spolupraca v odbore, ktoremu som sa venoval. Bolo to zhodou okolnosti v stavebnictve, takze snad mooje nazory a poznatky nie su uplne mimo zamerania tohto fora. Povodne cca rocna spolupraca sa predlzila vzhladom k tomu, ze sa mi v Irsku celkom pacilo (az na pocasie). Po niekolkych zaujimavych projektoch ale prisli udalosti zo zaciatku roka 2008 a Irsko upadlo do recesie so vsetkymi z toho vyplyvajucimi dosledkami. Bral som to ako impulz k tomu, aby som sa posunul dalej a z irska som odisiel. Tie takmer tri roky ma vo vela veciach obohatili a na Irsko mam prevazne dobre spomienky.

- v r.2009 som niekolko mesiacov stravil na Slovensku, to mas pravdu. pamatam si, ze bola dobra zima a plno snehu, takze som vela lyzoval. Negativne spomienky na to obdobie nemam tiez ziadne, akurat ma iritovalo neustale vyhrabavanie auta zo snehu pred domom rodicov, kde som prechodne byval, lebo ziju blizko hor. 

- na Slovensku nepodnikam. Nemam tu ziadnu firmu, ani nefigurujem ako spolocnik. Na SK mam mensiu nehnutelnost, kde prebyvam cast roka.

- nikde som nenapisal, ze som zo dna na den zbohatol, alebo ze mam firmu, ktora funguje sama od seba. Moje dni netravim zalubami a navstevou pedikury, to ani nahodou. Napisal somlen to, ze mam dost casu na vsetko a to z toho dovodu, ze som casovo flexibilny, taktiez nie som uplne viazany na jedno miesto. Existencne problemy ma netlacia k tomu, aby som musel prosikat niekoho o pracu a robim to, co ma bavi a neberiem to ako job. 

- uz od detstva si predstavujem vsetko ako Hurvinek valku. Neveril by si, ale funguje to lepsie ako neustale vymyslanie problemov a vyhovoriek, preco nic nejde. Skus to niekedy, mohlo by sa ti to pacit. Mozno prides aj na to, ze neexistuje nic, co by sa nedalo skor alebo neskor dosiahnut (nesmrtelnost a podobne extremy nezahrnam).

- Petra nepoznam a eliminovat ta nechcem. prihlasil som sa preto, lebo som natrafil na toto forum a zacital sa do tvojich prispevkoch, ktore boli pisane autoritativnym tonom cloveka, ktory vie vsetko najlepsie. Tusil som, ze diskutovat s tebou nebude uplne lahke, ale ako som uz pisal v prispevku vyssie, trvalo len necele dva dni, kym sme sa zhodli na tej veci ohladne nerespektovania dani a zakonov Irmi. Podla mna je to super zaciatok a tesim sa na dalsie vymeny nazorov.

cheers
:cheers:


----------



## zaq-

...


----------



## zaq-

Me


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> V tom mojom poste, na ktory si prvykat reagoval, si prehliadol jedno velmi dolezite slovicko.
> Vyznacil som ti ho cervenou.
> 
> A ano, v Irsku je korupcia, dokonca mam s nou sam velmi priame minimalne 3 skusenosti:
> 
> ...


 OK, takze po daniach sme sa zhodli aj na korupcii. Necakal som, ze budes natolko uprimny, ze sa nam tu vyspovedas zo svojich hriechov. Snad ti odlahlo. Ja ti urcite nemam za zle, ze si vyuzil ponukanu moznost a ziskal vyhody, ktore ti v danej situacii nepatrili. Zachoval som sa velakrat podobne a nemyslim, ze sa to uz nebude opakovat. 

Viem, ze v tvojom povodnom prispevku bolo slovicko takmer (ze v Irsku takmer nie je korupcia..). To mas ako s tou ciernou labutou.. staci jedna, aby ludia uverili, ze existuje. Takisto tvoje tri realne priklady ukazuju, ze v Irsku korupcia existuje REALNE, a nie len tak akoze, TAKMER. Bagatelizujes drobne korupcne praktiky na tvojej spolocenskej urovni. Kde beries tu istotu, ze na vyssich urovniach korupcia neexistuje? Zatial si sa na tie urovne nedostal, takze su to len tvoje slova do vetra.

Irsko si preslo podobnym vyvojom ako (Cesko)Slovensko. Nesmej sa. Ked sa Irsko, v tom obdobi – 1973 -na prahu hladomoru, stalo clenom EU, doslo k masivnemu prilevu financii do vtedy 3-milionovej krajiny. Prave v tom case vznikla skupina bohatych ludi, ktori si prerozdelili zdroje krajiny vo svoj prospech. Ty dnes tychto ludi, a ich potomkov tak obdivujes. Pytam sa – v com su ini, alebo lepsi, ako ludia z prostredia J&T, Penty, Istrokapitalu a inych, ktory tu otvorene nenavidis. Ved v oboch pripadoch tito ludia zbohatli na zaklade informacii, ktore mali skor ako konkurencia a boli umelo zvyhodneni na zaklade ich prislusnosti k spravnej skupine. Dostali zivotnu sancu a vyuzili ju naplno. Urobil by si v ich kozi nieco ine? 

Cas siel v Irsku dalej, prislo obdobie inrastrukturnych/polnohospodarskych/socialnych dotacii z EU, medzitym zacali do krajiny prudit zahranicne investicie az prisiel vzostup cien nehnutelnosti, ktory celu zabavu ukoncil. Kazda z tychto udalosti umoznila zbohatnutie x ludi, ktori boli na spravnom mieste v spravnom case. Ako dopadol Bertieho tribunal? Ja uz som to potom nesledoval. 

V com je teda Slovensko tak odlisne od Irska? Odlisne boli politicke, historicke suvislosti, nacasovanie a pod. Sprievodne javy boli viacmenej podobne, aj ich vplyv na stav spolocnosti. Neda sa porovnavat mentalita IE a SK, a z toho vypyvajuca pesimisticka nalada v spolocnosti, ktora je na Slovensku horsia ako tam. Iri maju iny pristup k zivotu, opat na zaklade uplne ineho vyvoja naroda v case, ako prebiehol u nas. 

Je to dobra tema na dlhe zimne vecery….

Maj sa a dobru chut!


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Najskor ta teda posluchnem a zacnem sa spravat podla rady, ktory si mi dal v tvojom prvom prispevku:
> 
> 
> 
> Ked tvoje odporucanie, zameriam skor na tvoje posty.
> Spravme si z nich vytah, co sa mi snazis povedat medzi riadkami:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teraz sa znova skusme zamysliet, ake boli tvoje dovody zaregistrovania sa a eliminovania mojich nazorov?
> 
> Ako som to uz spominal:
> 
> 1. moje nazory idu v priamom protiklade s tvojim pohladom na svet.
> Nudis sa vsak, nemas co robit, tak si sa tu zaregistroval, aby si ma co najviac eliminoval.
> 
> 
> 2. moje nazory idu v priamom protiklade s tvojim pohladom na svet.
> Na vlastnej kozi vsak zacinas citit ich vahu a zmenu v spolocnosti.
> Branis sa im - co je normalne, pretoze znamenaju koniec tvojho doterajsieho zivota.
> K tvojej cti ti sluzi, ze si ovela moralnejsi clovek, ako sa to na prvy pohlad zda a ako sa snazis sam prezentovat v spolocnosti.
> Mometalne si len dezorientovany a velmi tazko pustas ten tvoj doterajsi lahky zivot.
> Sam vsak citis, ze nebol spravny a sam tusis, kam to vsetko vedie.
> Potrebujes sa uistit, kde a co je pravda a preto si tu.
> 
> Ak tu pravdu skutocne hladas, si na spravnom mieste - pytaj sa a najdes ju.
> 
> Ked je ziak pripraveny, ucitel sa najde.


 Az teraz som si vsimol, ze si si dal tu namahu a skompiloval z mojich postov vytah. Toto na ludoch obdivujem, ja som na taketo veci moc hnily.

Opakovane ta uistujem, ze som sem nikoho neprisiel eliminovat. Velmi rad druhym ludom nastavujem zrkadlo a ocenujem, ked niekto ma chut alebo gule na to nastavit ho aj mne. 

Tvoje nazory su vacsinou v priamom protiklade k mojim, to je uplna pravda. Co sa tyka tej pravdy a jej hladania, dospel som k nazoru, ze kazdy ma pravo na tu svoju a nema zmysel ju nikomu brat alebo menit. Usetri to vela nedorozumeni a je to do luftu vyhodena energia. Takze ju ani velmi intenzivne nehladam. A uz urcite nie na SSC.

Miera mojej moralnosti je uplne nepodstatna, kvoli jej relativite. Urcite su veci, mne pripadajuce normalne, ktore by boli pre inych ludi nepristojne. A naopak. 

Pripadne pozitivne zmeny v spolocnosti uvitam, aj ked ich v najblizsom case neocakavam. Respektujem fakt, ze sucasny stav majorite vyhovuje a nemienim bojovat s veternymi mlynmi. Kazda zmena ma svoj spravny cas, kedy sa moze prejavit vo vacsom meradle a spustit dominovy efekt. 

Moj lahky zivot mi uplne vyhovuje a planujem ho priebezne este viac zlahcovat. Nevidim na tom nic zle, nepatrim k zastancom ztazovania si vlastneho zivota za odmenu vo forme posmrtnej nirvany a pod.

Takze tak


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Es


----------



## Wizzard

Toto už musí byť nejaké spiknutie proti Poliakom 

Do poľských keksov sa dostal jed na potkany



> Tri druhy výrobkov Magnolia sa distribuovali aj do Česka, na Slovensko, do Nemecka a Litvy.
> 
> VARŠAVA/PRAHA. Do niektorých sušienok od poľského výrobcu Magnolia, vyrobených po 22. novembri 2012, sa pravdepodobne dostal jed na potkany.
> 
> Bol v sušenom mlieku, ktoré nakupoval od svojho dodávateľa, varoval v nedeľu hovorca hygienickej správy Jan Bodbar.
> 
> Podľa serveru Novinky.cz sa tri druhy výrobkov Magnolia distribuovali aj do Česka, na Slovensko, do Nemecka a Litvy. Magnolia vyrába napríklad keksíky Stilla Dolce Cocoa Rols, Vanila wafles, Wafle Max, Poesia Milk Cream, Weiner Eiswaffel a ďalšie.
> 
> Poľská prokuratúra vyšetruje, ako sa jed na potkany dostal v prevádzke Rokitianka v meste Szczekociny do mlieka. Distribúciu z veľkoskladov Magnolie v Lubsku zastavili.
> 
> Hlavná hygienická správa upozornila na nebezpečenstvo Európsku komisiu, uviedli Novinky.cz.


----------



## Sukino

easyman said:


> Takze sme sa po dvoch dnoch dopracovali a zhodli na tom, ze irske zakony nie su az take uplne najlepsie. Takisto k tomu, ze *Iri zakony obchadzaju a dane neplatia kym nemusia* - tak isto, ako vsade inde na svete. :banana:
> 
> Tvoj povodny post z 18.januara, na ktory som zacal reagovat, znel:
> 
> _"V Irsku stat funguje normalne, korupcia tu prakticky nie je a aj tak Slovaci, ako aj vsetci Vychodoeuropania, sa snazia *** stat a ziskat z neho co najviac, ked dane a platby obchadzaju kazdym moznym aj nemoznym sposobom."_"


Milan je znamy tym, ze prilis generalizuje a prehana az do vymyslania a klamstiev. Na jednej strane prezentuje prehnane idealisticke predstavy o irskej spolocnosti a na druhej nadava na vsetkych Slovakov.
Co sa tyka korupcie, clovek sa tu nestretne s takou, akou sa bezne stretne na Slovensku a v podobnych krajinach, t.j. ze hocikto si vypyta a hocikto zaplati resp. ponukne. Dalsi obrovsky rozdiel je v prokurature, na policii a v sudnictve. A politicke strany nie su dcerskymi spolocnostami oligarchov.
Ale nebolo tomu az tak davno, ked osobne a kamaratske prepojenia viedli k rozsirenej korupcii a nepotizmu. Nakoniec aj Irsko malo nevyhody, ako Slovensko - mala homogenna spolocnost a prevazne vidiecke obyvatelstvo ovladane autoritami.


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Este k tej korupcii v Irsku:
> ta korupcia je tu len do takej miery, ked clovek neziskava vyhody pre seba *na ukor spolocnosti*.
> Zopakujem ti, je to korupcia privretia oka, aleba vychadzania v ustrety, avsak bez poskodenia, alebo financnej, pripadne inej straty pre verejnost.
> 
> Preto, naozaj si myslis, ze takyto druh korupcie, sa da porovnavat s tym, co sa deje na Slovensku?


Nech sa na to pozeram z hociakej strany, naozaj nevidim rozdiel medzi Irskom a vychodom Europy. Korupcia je pre mna, ked dojde k neopravnenemu obohateniu sa alebo zvyhodneniu. Ty argumentujes tym, ze v Irsku sa stretavas len s nejakymi jemnejsimi formami. Ak mozem dat priklad - uradnik (zamestnanec statu,ktory dostava pravidelnu dohodnutu mzdu) sa obohati radovo v nasobkoch svojho rocneho prijmu na zaklade toho, ze mal informaciu o finalnej trase novej dialnice. Dialo sa to v Irsku, takisto aj na Slovensku. Jediny rozdiel je ten, ze Ir svoj zivotny jackpot potichu uprace a uziva si ho nenapadne, ale Slovak sa tym verejne chvali. Nezabudaj, ze v krajinach prveho sveta ma diplomacia starocnu tradiciu (preto sa ti tak paci irsky pristup ku kritike, ale neznamena to, ze si o tebe nikdy nemyslia ze si idiot, lebo ti to nepovedia), a v nasich koncinach sme este vo faze buranstva. Ak je politik/uradnik/hocikto pristihnuty na zapade pri obohateni sa pre seba *na ukor spolocnosti* , chladnokrvne sa snazi z obvininia vykrutit a ak uz nie je kam uhnut, s kamennou tvarou sa prizna, odstupi a vrati nevyhnutnu cast lupu. Na Slovensku by mu preslo vyskieranie sa verejnosti do ksichtu, v priamom prenose v tv. Narod musi dospiet do stadia, ked prejde z jednej fazy do druhej, vyssej. Nezbavi sa ale korupcie, spinavej politiky atd, len prevezme uhladenejsiu formu od zapadnych vzorov. V tretom svete taketo detaily neriesia a vystacia si s municiou a macetami.
Inak uz po treti krat ti hovorim, ze ta nemam v umysle eliminovat. Dovolim si tvrdit, ze ak z nasich argumentov odstranime vsetky tie mefafory a zvraty, zistime ze hovorime o tom istom. Dovod mojich postov bol poukazani na existenciu tych negativnych javov aj v Irsku, z nadhladu, lebo tam uz nie som a nemam zaujem na nadrzani akejkolvej krajine. Vyprovokoval si ma ty svojimi silnymi nekompromisnymi vyhlaseniami, ktore si si priznal, co ti sluzi ku cti a ocenujem to. Tiez ocenujem to, ze vies sformulovat svoj nazor, na rozdiel od vacsiny populacie. Tymto by som to asi ukoncil, lebo v dalsom natahovani sa nevidim zmysel. Som alergicky na aroganciu a podvody, a je mi jedno ci sa jedna o JaT, Fianna Fail, Vatikan alebo Tesco. Nikoho nemienim obhajovat, a vobec nie obdivovat. V sucasnosti ale este je tolerancia vacsinovej spolocnosti voci podvodom tak aka je a nevidim zmysel v snahe radikalne zmenit tento status quo. Vacsi prinos vidim v zvysovani svojej individualnej slobody - financnej, danovej, mentalnej. Ty si si vybral cestu strielania sipmi na rozbehnuty vlak - je to tvoj boj a tvoja volba. Good luck with that.


----------



## E499.3056

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> 1) proces tvorby dopytu
> dopyt - množstvo tovaru, kt. sú spotrebitelia schopní a ochotní kúpiť na trhu za určitú cenu (to, čo si my pýtame) takže ked je ta cena o 20percent vyssia tak ten dopyt je mensi ciže jasne že to ma vplyv


Lenze ludia nie su ani schopni ani ochotni vo velkej miere kupovat na trhu vyrobky/sluzby za stanovenu cenu, pretoze je uplne odtrhnuta od reality, teda od realnej kupnej sily.

A preco ludia nekupuju? Lebo nemaju peniaze. Ako Milan casto spomina, u nas vobec neexistuje tlak na co najvyssie mzdy a co najdostupnejsie (najlacnejsie) tovary/sluzby. Takze ta chyba sa stala na zaciatku toho celeho retazca.

Navyse, ked v roku 2006 som za 50 korun mohol ist na kofolu, do trafiky a do obchodu, dnes mozem ist ledva na kofolu. A ludia odvtedy o moc viac nezarobili a teda nezarobili ani na mne.

Preto je dolezite, ked sa ekonomika da do akeho-takeho poriadku, tlacit na zvysovanie miezd v statnom sektore a zvysenie minimalnej mzdy, ktoremu sa sukromny sektor bude musiet prisposobit.


----------



## KLEPETO

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> 1) proces tvorby dopytu
> dopyt - množstvo tovaru, kt. sú spotrebitelia schopní a ochotní kúpiť na trhu za určitú cenu (to, čo si my pýtame) takže ked je ta cena o 20percent vyssia tak ten dopyt je mensi ciže jasne že to ma vplyv


Samozrejme, že je vyššia o 20%. Ale o to percento to má vyššie aj konkurencia pokiaľ neberieme do úvahy zahraničie, kde to môže byť iba 10% napr. 
Ako si zvýšiť dopyt po tovare alebo službe je v tomto prípade v rukách samotného podnikateľa a to určením marže, teda celkovou cenotvorbou produktu, ktorá sa skladá z nákupnej ceny + marže obchodníka + DPH na záver. To určite všetko vieš, ale stále nechápem ako inak môže vplývať výška DPH na dopyt, keď všetci predajcovia majú rovnaké podmienky.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

E499.3056 said:


> .
> 
> A preco ludia nekupuju? Lebo nemaju peniaze. Ako Milan casto spomina, u nas vobec neexistuje tlak na co najvyssie mzdy a co najdostupnejsie (najlacnejsie) tovary/sluzby. Takze ta chyba sa stala na zaciatku toho celeho retazca.
> 
> .


aha takže ako podnikatel budes mat najnizsie marze, najvyssie dane a najvyssie platy pre zamestnancov potom by si musel mat nejaku tlaciarrn na peniaze aby si to mal z coho platit :lol:


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

KLEPETO said:


> Samozrejme, že je vyššia o 20%. Ale o to percento to má vyššie aj konkurencia pokiaľ neberieme do úvahy zahraničie, kde to môže byť iba 10% napr.
> Ako si zvýšiť dopyt po tovare alebo službe je v tomto prípade v rukách samotného podnikateľa a to určením marže, teda celkovou cenotvorbou produktu, ktorá sa skladá z nákupnej ceny + marže obchodníka + DPH na záver. To určite všetko vieš, ale stále nechápem ako inak môže vplývať výška DPH na dopyt, keď všetci predajcovia majú rovnaké podmienky.


myslel som to celkovo pre SK trh ktorý predstavuje nejaký kolac kupnej sily ktorý je deformovany tou DPH 20% ktora ide na tarchu podnikatelom


----------



## kaxno

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> aha takže ako podnikatel budes mat najnizsie marze, najvyssie dane a najvyssie platy pre zamestnancov potom by si musel mat nejaku tlaciarrn na peniaze aby si to mal z coho platit :lol:


Ono je to do istej miery zacarovany kruh. U nas na Slovensku, je pomer medzi peniazmi danymi zamestnancom a odmenou vlastnikom kapitalu cca 35% - 65%. (pricom vacsina tych ziskov odtecie, ci uz vo forme priamych vyplat dividend, alebo optimalizacie, alebo utrat na luxusne statky, z ktorych vacsina z pravidla nie je vyrabana/poskytovana na SVK). 
V inych krajinach, je tento pomer opacny. Cize aj z naseho relativne nizkeho HDP (ktory ma naviac suboptimalnu strukturu), dostanu zamestnanci menej ako je standard. Co samozrejme, vplyva na celkovu kupyschopnost obyvatelstva a nasledne aj eventualne zisky.

Cely problem tkvie v zaciatkoch. Ked sme sem lakali PZI (je to vysvetlene aj v clanku dole), im stacilo poskytnut aj nizke (ale vyssie ako je standard) mzdy a ludia boli happy, kedze im to umoznovala situacia. Co im umoznuje mat na SVK omnoho vacsie marze, ako je standard. Ci sa bavime o telekomunikacnych operatoroch, bankach, IT firmach, resp. celkovo zahranicim vlastnenych koncernov. V tomto naozaj plati, ze to ako je nastavena minimalna mzda je kontraproduktivne k zvysovaniu blahobytu spolocnosti. Jasne, cast investorov, zavislych na cene prace, by odislo, ale cas by ostala a umoznila zarabat. Druha vec je, casto krat neadekvatne nastavena cenova uroven sluzieb (aj tovarov) v kontexte k nakladom. 

Tu je k tomu nejake citanie : http://www.iness.sk/stranka/7664-Preco-su-na-Slovensku-nizke-mzdy.html (samozrejme, treba brat s rezervou).

Aby som teda zosumarizoval, co som chcel povedat. Ano, rapidne zvysenie minimalnej mzdy, resp. miezd celkovo by malo negativne ucinky na podnikatelov (v prvom momente), ale zmenilo by distribuciu bohatstva a zvysilo spotrebu, co by malo v konecnom dosledku pozitivne efekty. Ja stale vravim, ze "penazi je dost", akurat su totalne zle alokovane, resp. minane. Ci uz sa jedna o verejne vydavky, naklady na zdravotnu starostlivost, alebo pomer medzi ziskami/mzdami a tvorbou pridanej hodnoty. 

U nas naozaj plati to, ze viac ako 70% ludi (oficialne) zarobi mensiu ako priemernu mzdu, a pri tej urovni prijimu sa neda ocakavat nejaky brutalny narast spotreby, resp. pokles tlaku na cenu.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Zvýšenie miezd ti nemusí priniesť taký efekt po dobyte ako by sme mohli očakávať. Slovenské domácnosti sú najmenej zadĺžené domácnosti v Európe. Slovenská nátura je skôr o žgrlošovaní peňazí. Akoby sme to mali zakorenené v génoch po predkoch, ktorý stále iba šetrili a hromadili na horšie časy. Človek by očakával, že po zvýšení miezd sa ľudia odvážia aj zadĺžiť pôžičkami, keďže im vyšší príjem dovolí splácať tieto pôžičky, ale otázne je či sa ľudia odhodlajú žiť na dlh a či to neprinesie iba efekt bankám, ktoré budú mať nárast peňazí na sporiacích účtoch. Treba si len spomenúť aké nárasty zaznamenali banky na účtoch obyvateľstva tesne pred prechodom na euro. Ľudia povyťahovali pančuchy plné korún a húfne ich vkladali na účty. 
Necháp ma tak, že zastávam názor, že zvýšenie miezd nepodporujem a nevidím v tom žiadny zmysel, len som chcel poukázať na to, že ten efekt zvýšenie dopytu to nemusí priniesť ako píšem v prvej vete.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

^^
ok Kachno vcelku suhlasim chcel som ešte nieco doplnit ale prave cestujem tak už nie je čas :cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

kaxno said:


> U nas naozaj plati to, ze viac ako 70% ludi (oficialne) zarobi mensiu ako priemernu mzdu, a pri tej urovni prijimu sa neda ocakavat nejaky brutalny narast spotreby, resp. pokles tlaku na cenu.


Štatistikám o priemernej mzde na Slovensku neverím. Táto štatistika je úplne mimo realitu. A mimo realitu je aj to, že 70% ľudí oficiálne zarobí menšiu sumu. Veľa zamestnávateľov dáva minimálnu mzdu aj kvôli nákladom na odvody a následne im ešte doplatí na ruku nezdanené (čierne peniaze). V regiónoch, kde je vysoká nezamestnanosť voči tomu ani zamestnanec nemôže protestovať ak si chce udržať miesto a aspoň takto ma na prilepšení. Horšie to bude, keď nastane čas do odchodu dôchodku a ten sa mu bude vypočítavať len z tej minimálnej mzdy. To ešte len bude o 30 rokov chudobných dôchodcov oproti tým dnešným.
Takže v tomto smere vidím väčší problém so mzdami a čiernymi peniazmi. Toto štatistika vôbec nerieši a nevie ani evidovať.


----------



## Strummer

O 30 rokov budu vsetky dochodkove systemy skrachovane... a pozor, to netvrdim ja, znamy katastroficky konspirator :lol: ale mysli si to Britska spolocnost poistovacich matematikov, teda ludi co sa v tom vazne, ale vazne vyznaju. Tusim uz som to sem daval, ale tak este raz:

http://www.actuaries.org.uk/research-and-resources/documents/research-report-resource-constraints-sharing-finite-world-implicati


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> - Firemnu/korporatnu dan plati firma, zo svojho rocneho zisku
> 
> - Dan z prijmu plati konatel firmy z penazi, ktore z firmy vytiahol pre seba vo forme mzdy, alebo vyplatenych divident
> 
> To je ten rozdiel medzi slovenskym danovym systemom a tym zapadoeuropskym.
> 
> Ked prave tento rozdiel je najhlavnejsim dovodom, preco je slovensky rozpocet tak mimoriadne nizky a zaroven preco slovenski podnikatelia nedokazu konkurovat zapadoeuropskym.
> 
> Ved ale, toto ti tu opisujem uz niekolko rokov.


Bezni zamestnanci (PAYE) platia 90+% vybranych dani z prijmu. Korporatna dan je v Irsku iba 13.5% a este aj to sa da lahko obist medzinarodnymi spolocnostami (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement).

Ale to je absolutne v poriadku. Irsko nepotrebuje viac zarabat (zo sucasneho HDP). Potrebuje menej minat.


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> - Firemnu/korporatnu dan plati firma, zo svojho rocneho zisku
> 
> - Dan z prijmu plati konatel firmy z penazi, ktore z firmy vytiahol pre seba vo forme mzdy, alebo vyplatenych divident
> 
> To je ten rozdiel medzi slovenskym danovym systemom a tym zapadoeuropskym.


úplne rovnako je to aj na slovensku a v celej europe. platí sa najprv dan z prijmu PO a nasledne zo zisku FO.

žiaden rozdiel. kedysi davno som tu ukazal graf že celkove danovo odvodove zaťaženie írska je nižšie ako slovenska.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> O 30 rokov budu vsetky dochodkove systemy skrachovane... a pozor, to netvrdim ja, znamy katastroficky konspirator :lol: ale mysli si to Britska spolocnost poistovacich matematikov, teda ludi co sa v tom vazne, ale vazne vyznaju. Tusim uz som to sem daval, ale tak este raz:
> 
> http://www.actuaries.org.uk/research-and-resources/documents/research-report-resource-constraints-sharing-finite-world-implicati


30 rokov sa mi zda dost optimisticky vypocet


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> 30 rokov sa mi zda dost optimisticky vypocet


Hej, je tam aj poznamka: "These scenarios do not reflect a worst case scenario." :cheers: Inac tych 30 rokov je k totalnemu krachu, cize pokles majetku (assets) na nulu. Vazne problemy toho modeloveho prikladu zacinaju od roku 2018 (vtedy prevysia vyplaty dochodkov prijmy platcov) a 2021 (prudky pad zdrojov, v dosledku nutnosti dorovnavania platieb z inych zdrojov nez prispevkov). Vid graf na strane 23. Pride mi to celkom realisticke.


----------



## E499.3056

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> aha takže ako podnikatel budes mat najnizsie marze, najvyssie dane a najvyssie platy pre zamestnancov potom by si musel mat nejaku tlaciarrn na peniaze aby si to mal z coho platit :lol:


Co je lepsie, ked Ti s nizsou marzou pride viac ludi alebo s vyssou marzou menej?

//edit: del


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Di


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

E499.3056 said:


> Co je lepsie, ked Ti s nizsou marzou pride viac ludi alebo s vyssou marzou menej?


Od pripadu k pripadu. V mojom to bude radsej vyssia marza a menej ludi, ako nizsia a vela ludi. 

Co sa tyka predoslej debaty, tak Dino ma pravdu v tom, ze existuju situacie, v ktorych dve konkurencne firmy funguju rozdielne a jedna nie je platcom dph a druha ano, takze ta prva ma nizsie ceny a viac klientov.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

del


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## zaq-

Pe


----------



## Strummer

dnesni ludia su vazne vtipni... vyvesia o sebe na facebooku vsetky detaily verejne pristupne, a potom sa cuduju ked si ich niekto precita


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ano, je to pravda!
> Kaxno, najskor, ked sa chces so mnou bavit o danovych systemoch Zapadu, MUSIS si uvedomit jednu velmi zakladnu vec:
> Na Zapade sa nerozlisuje dan z prijmu fyzickych osob, pravnickych a zamestnancov.
> 
> Mozes to, prosim ta, spravit, aby to tu videli vsetci a mohli sme sa o tom bavit?
> 
> Vdaka.


Dobre Milan, kedze ma to zaujima, tak som si s tym dal tu namahu a tabulku som vypichol a zanalizoval + nad ramec, som sa snazil zobrat prijimy za SVK zamestnancov, kedze statistiku za prijem fyzickych osob som nenasiel (a vlastne je aj irelenvantna, skrz rozdiely v aplikacii "Income Tax" a "Dan z prijimu fyzickych osob". Tieto data sa nedaju uplne relevantne porovnat, ukazuju fakt zopar zaujimavych trendov. 

A teraz k datam:
4 najvyssie skupiny v Irsku (cize vlastne prijem od 100 tisic € vyssie), znasaju dokopy 45% vyberu dani, v kontexte ich vysky prijimu, avsak, aj pri najvyssej prijimovej skupine je efektivne zdanenie len 30% (!). Priemerny prijem takejto osoby je 522 062 €, cize je jasne, ze tam su aj prijimy z inej ako zamestnaneckej cinnosti (ale zase, takychto ludi, je v Irsku len nieco cez 9000). 
To je v tabulke 1: 









Kedze na SVK to mame inak, chcel som najst aspon nejake korelacie. Data su zo statistickeho uradu. 
Len 2,56% SVK zamestnancov oficialne zaraba sumu 2300 €+ mesacne (tu ale neviem, co znamena to "+" a aka je uroven priemerneho prijimu. Poznam ludi co maju prijem ako zamestnanci nad 10 000 € mesacne aj takych, co su blizsie tejto hranici. V irsku bol disponibilny prijem najvyssej skupiny cca 2 nasobny, tak som to prenasobli dvoma, cim som dostal nejakych 60 000 € rocne. ,

Teraz extrapolacie: 4 najvyssie prijimove triedy (ZAMESTNANCOV) na SVK, znasaju dokopy cca 17% vybratych dani, podotykam ze sa to tyka 3,62% populacie. 
Ich podiel na celkovom prijime je 17% (podotykam, ze som abstrahoval od odpocitatelnej polozky a vsetkych som zdanoval rovnako, 19% percentami, preto ta rovnost). Ak by sme zohladnili odpocitatelnu polozku a novo zavedenu progresiu, tieto data by boli ine, este viac by posunuli tarchu vyberu dani na plecia vyssie prijimovych zametnancov (stale hovorim o ZAMESTNANCOCH) - kedze u nas, to je zial tak, ze gro tych prijimov je nejaka zavisla cinnost, cize zamestnanecky pomer, dohoda a pod. 

Ale myslim ze zakladnu myslienku, ktoru chcem povedat - Jasne ze v IE platia bohati viac, lebo ich tam aj viac bohatych je. 
Prijem nad 35 000 €rocne (co su na SVK uz milionari (!) ma v Irsku podla tvojej tabulky 37,99% ludi. 

*Druha cast zahady je v tom, ze v Irsku je ina definicia Income tax, ako u nas, u nas su z nej vynate prijimy vo forme vyplatenych podielov na zisku (dividend). *

Toto je v tabulke 2:


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> - ze prijmy na Zapade sa nerozdeluju podla toho slovenskeho systemu - fyzicke osoby, pravnicke a zamestnanci
> 
> - ze najviac su na Zapade danovo zatazeny prave najlepsie zarabajuci, ked menej zarabajuci, neplatia dane takmer ziadne


Milan, tu zavadzas, alebo si dezinterpretujes fakty. 
V Irsku, tak ako na SVK, sa *zdanuje firemny zisk - Uplatnuje sa "Coroporate Tax"*. Zisk po zdaneni, v pripade ak sa z firmy vytahuje, je predmetom *INCOME tax*. Ako napisal dole Koro, na SVK sa na uz takto zdaneny zisk, ziadna ina dan neaplikuje v Irsku je nadalej predmetom Income tax, ktora je progresivna a moze byt az do urovne 41%. 

EDIT: Toto som nasiel ako definiciu Income tax, hladal som v tych datach o Irsku aj Dividend tax (viz prispevok nizsie). 



> Income tax is *charged in respect of all property, profits, or gains*.[1] For administrative purposes, taxable income is expressed under four schedules:
> Schedule C: public revenue dividends (i.e. coupon payments on government debt)[2]
> Schedule D[3]
> Case I: Profit arising from any trade, or from quarries, mines, works, tolls, fairs, bridges, and railways
> Case II: Profit arising from any profession not contained in any other schedule
> Case III: Interest on money or debts, annuities, discounts, profits on government debt not covered in schedule C, interest on certain government debt, income on securities outside the state not covered in schedule C, and income from possessions outside the state
> Case IV: Tax in respect of any annual profits or gains not covered by any other case or schedule
> Case V: Tax in respect of rent or receipts from any easement
> 
> Schedule E: Income from public offices, employment, annuities, and pensions.[4]
> Schedule F: Dividends from Irish companies.[5]



Na zapade je progresia, co je nieco, co sme mali aj u nas, akurat sme to v ramci danovej reformy zrusili. Zaviedli sme trojdan (19% corporate tax, 19% income tax, 19% VAT). 
V irsku je 12,5% corporate tax, Income tax je variabilna az do sumy 41% a VAT je 0/13,5/23%). 

Zdroj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_the_Republic_of_Ireland (menilo sa nieco v Irsku, bo toto som nasiel o "income tax": 



> Since 1 January 2012, the tax rates apply as follows:[7]
> 
> At 20% (the standard rate):
> -the first €32,800, for individuals without dependent children
> -the first €36,800, for single or widowed persons qualifying for the One-Parent Family tax credit
> -the first €41,800, for married couples.
> 
> The balance of income is taxed at 41% (the higher rate).
> 
> The €41,800 amount may, for married couples, be increased by the lesser of: €23,800 or the income of the second spouse. This brings the total maximum standard rate band for a married couple to €65,600,[8] twice the single person's band. The increase is not transferable between spouses.


Nasiel som v Tvojom dokumente este tuto tabulku, ktora hovori este lepsie o tom co chces. To prve je prijimova diferenciacia a ukazka realne zaplatenej dane (po zohladneni "tax credits").
Tu je distribucia Irskej, zdanitelnej populacie, podla sazdieb, do ktorych spadaju: 









Skoda, ze taketo informacie nemame aj zo SVK. Myslim ze keby zohladnime odpocitatelnu polozku, tak zistime, ze to nebude o moc odlisne. Akurat ze nasa progresia je o dost maksia.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Milan, tu zavadzas, alebo si dezinterpretujes fakty.
> V Irsku, tak ako na SVK, sa zdanuje firemny zisk - Uplatnuje sa "Coroporate Tax". Zisk po zdaneni, v pripade ak sa z firmy vytahuje, je predmetom INCOME tax.
> 
> Na zapade je progresia, co je nieco, co sme mali aj u nas, akurat sme to v ramci danovej reformy zrusili. Zaviedli sme trojdan (19% corporate tax, 19% income tax, 19% VAT).
> V irsku je 12,5% corporate tax, Income tax je variabilna az do sumy 41% a VAT je 0/13,5/23%).


Firemná časť je rovnaká, rozdiel je práve vo vyplácaní zisku fyzickej osobe. 
Neviem či sa vyplácaný firemný zisk v Írsku uplatňuje income tax ale v tabuľke je uvedená daň z dividend, ktorá na to slúži.
U nás sa neplatí ani jedno, pretože tí dvaja trpáci Mikloš so Sulíkom daň z dividend označili za neférové dvojité zdanenie. Platí sa len 14% zdravotný odvod, ktorý ma strop.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

Prepac Milan, ospravedlnujem sa ze som taky nechapavy dement, neschopny interpretacie dat. Necham nazor na druhych. Koro ma doplnil (upravil som svoj povodny prispevok) a je to nieco, co tu spominame uz dlho a je to aj z mojho pohladu problem (resp. v tom SVK vytrca). Nemame tu dan z dividend. Tento prijem (vyber zisku) bol zruseny este za Miklosa (mozno to bol darcek pre privatizerov, nech usetria na uctovnych operaciach). Postoj k dani z dividend je nasledovny: http://www.klub500.sk/klub500/home.nsf/page/E5FD4AA334D812D0C1257154003ED378?OpenDocument 

Pozri, mozem z tych tabuliek vymazat vsetky komentare, necham tam len cisla, zdroje som uviedol, rovnako som poukazal na nepresnosti v postupe (skrz kratkost casu). Nefabulujem, nemam potrebu rozpravat za cisla.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Pozor, Koro!
> 
> Ides na to sice dobre, ale to zdanenie dividend, ktore si uviedol, znova plati firma, nie ich prijimatel!
> 
> To znaci, ze ked chce firma vyplatit dividendy, este aj tieto musi navyse zdanit tou polozkou, ktora je v tabulke.
> Ked znova, vsetci ti, ktori dividendy prijmu a su im vyplatene, tak oni tieto scitavaju do ich rocneho danoveho priznania a platia z nich income tax/dan z prijmu.


Ak je to tak ako hovoríš, tak v Írsku sa uplatnujú 3 zdanenia a u nás len "jedno a pol"
corporate 12,5% - dividend 20% - income do 41%
vs.
zisk PO 23% - zdravotný odvod 14% ( v 2013 strop 13 200 eur)


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

Koro said:


> Firemná časť je rovnaká, rozdiel je práve vo vyplácaní zisku fyzickej osobe.
> Neviem či sa vyplácaný firemný zisk v Írsku uplatňuje income tax ale v tabuľke je uvedená daň z dividend, ktorá na to slúži.
> U nás sa neplatí ani jedno, pretože tí dvaja trpáci Mikloš so Sulíkom daň z dividend označili za neférové dvojité zdanenie. Platí sa len 14% zdravotný odvod, ktorý ma strop.


Vyzera to tak, ze problem nie je ani tak dan z dividend, ale toto ustanovenie zakona o dani z prijimov:



> DAŇ FYZICKEJ OSOBY
> 
> § 3 [Komentár]
> 
> Predmet dane
> 
> (1) Predmetom dane sú
> 
> a) príjmy zo závislej činnosti ( § 5),
> 
> b) príjmy z podnikania, z inej samostatnej zárobkovej činnosti a z prenájmu ( § 6),
> 
> c) príjmy z kapitálového majetku ( § 7),
> 
> d) ostatné príjmy ( § 8).
> 
> *(2) Predmetom dane nie je *
> 
> a) prijatá náhrada oprávnenej osoby podľa osobitných predpisov, 3) príjem získaný vydaním, 3) darovaním 4) alebo dedením 5) nehnuteľnosti, bytu, nebytového priestoru alebo ich častí (ďalej len "nehnuteľnosť") alebo hnuteľnej veci, práva alebo inej majetkovej hodnoty okrem príjmu z neho plynúceho a okrem darov poskytnutých v súvislosti s výkonom činnosti podľa § 5 alebo § 6,
> 
> b) úver a pôžička,
> 
> *c) podiel na zisku (dividenda) vyplácaný zo zisku obchodnej spoločnosti alebo družstva, určeného na rozdelenie osobám, ktoré sa podieľajú na ich základnom imaní alebo členom štatutárneho a dozorného orgánu tejto obchodnej spoločnosti alebo družstva, aj keď sú zamestnancami tejto obchodnej spoločnosti alebo družstva, vyrovnací podiel, podiel na likvidačnom zostatku obchodnej spoločnosti alebo družstva a podiel na výsledku podnikania vyplácaný tichému spoločníkovi okrem podielu na výsledku podnikania vyplácaného tichému spoločníkovi verejnej obchodnej spoločnosti, podielu na zisku spoločníka verejnej obchodnej spoločnosti a komplementára komanditnej spoločnosti a okrem podielu spoločníka verejnej obchodnej spoločnosti a komplementára komanditnej spoločnosti na likvidačnom zostatku pri likvidácii spoločnosti a vyrovnacieho podielu pri zániku účasti spoločníka vo verejnej obchodnej spoločnosti alebo pri zániku účasti komplementára v komanditnej spoločnosti; za obchodnú spoločnosť alebo družstvo sa považuje aj obdobná obchodná spoločnosť alebo družstvo so sídlom v zahraničí, *
> 
> d) podiel člena pozemkového spoločenstva s právnou subjektivitou na výnosoch a na majetku určenom na rozdelenie medzi členov pozemkového spoločenstva s právnou subjektivitou,
> 
> e) daň z pridanej hodnoty 6) uplatnená v cene tovaru alebo služby, ak ide o platiteľa tejto dane,
> 
> f) príjem plynúci z dôvodu nadobudnutia nových akcií 7) a podielov 7a) ako aj príjem plynúci z dôvodu ich výmeny pri zrušení daňovníka bez likvidácie, a to aj vtedy, ak súčasťou splynutia, zlúčenia alebo rozdelenia spoločnosti je aj majetok spoločnosti so sídlom v členských štátoch Európskej únie.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ak


----------



## kaxno

Koro said:


> Ak je to tak ako hovoríš, tak v Írsku sa uplatnujú 3 zdanenia a u nás len "jedno a pol"
> corporate 12,5% - dividend 20% - income do 41%
> vs.
> zisk PO 23% - zdravotný odvod 14% ( v 2013 strop 13 200 eur)


Nie je to tak celkom pravda. 



> Dividend Withholding Tax
> Dividend Withholding Tax is deducted at the rate of 20% from dividends paid by Irish companies. It can be set off against income tax due, or reclaimed where the recipient of the dividend is not liable to tax.[91]


Dan z dividend sa plati len v pripade, ak nie je osoba predmetom "income tax". Ak je, tak sa zdanuje podla nej. 

Kazdopadne, u nas toto zdanenie absentuje, to je fakt. Kedysi to bola dan z dividend, po jej zruseni, je tam dierocka  Ten zdravotny odvod je taka mala "ficova pomsta", zaroven je tato dan degresivna (skrz strop).


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> *2.)* Neuraz sa, teraz, prosim ta, myslim to kamaratsky ale budem naozaj uprimny:
> si mentalne dementovany retard, ktory musel prejst v mladosti lobotomiou.


dementovat - význam slova



Strummer said:


> Huh? Snad "porovnat s vystavbou", alebo "prirovnat k vystavbe". V poslednom case mam cim dalej viac pocit ze Idiocracy bol vizionarsky film, ked si obcas kliknem na nejaky link na sme.sk. Debilizmus spolocnosti vzdy zacina neschopnostou vyjadrovat sa vo verejnom zivote.


inak znovu si ma raz dokazal prekvapit tvojimi komunikacnymi schopnostami, hlavne ked vezmem do uvahy, ze kaxno je jeden s poslednych, ktory este maju chut sa s tebou vobec bavit.
a neuraz sa, samozrejme to myslim kamaratsky. :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Nie je to tak celkom pravda.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan z dividend sa plati len v pripade, ak nie je osoba predmetom "income tax". Ak je, tak sa zdanuje podla nej.
> 
> Kazdopadne, u nas toto zdanenie absentuje, to je fakt. Kedysi to bola dan z dividend, po jej zruseni, je tam dierocka  Ten zdravotny odvod je taka mala "ficova pomsta", zaroven je tato dan degresivna (skrz strop).


Díky, myslel som si, že v tom niečo bude.

Máš pravdu, že najjednoduchšie by bolo zahrnúť vyplácaný zisk do DPFO, ale tu sa miesto toho systém komplikuje miliónom rôznych odvodov, každý s iným stropom. Najnovšia chuťovka sú dohody, kde pre každú zo šiestich či koľkých skupín platia iné pravidlá.
http://financie.etrend.sk/osobne-financie/praca-na-dohodu-od-1-1-2013.html


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Mi


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> *Tu som sa ja mylil*(vidis, nemam s tym najmensi problem ) v tom, ze tych 20% plati firma a ty Kaxno sa mylis v tom tvojom tvrdeni.
> 
> Doslovny preklad toho, co si postol totiz hovori, ze prijemca plati 20% dan z dividend, avsak tychto 20% sa mu moze odpocitat od jeho celkovej dane z prijmu,
> ked v pripade, ze nie je platcom dane z prijmu(rocny prijem do 10 000 euro), vtedy neplati ani dan z dividend.


Hej, beriem, teraz som sa nad tym poriadne zamyslel. Ale aby som si bol isty, ze to chapem spravne:
Cize logika je taka, ze ak mam narok na dividendu 100 000 €, tak z nej platim 20 000 € (tu je vlastne jedno, kto dan z dividend plati, kedze v konecnom dosledku dostane menej poberatel dividendy), a zaroven som ako zamestnanec zarobil dalsich 100 000 €, tak mam prijem 180 000 €, z ktoreho mam zaplatit dan trebars 40% cize 72 000 €, tak si z nej mozem odpocitat uz zaplatenu dan z dividend, cize zaplatim len 72 - 20, cize 52 000 € ? Tak ?

EDIT - tie prispevky hore som zeditoval, nech su teda objektivnejsie, aj v kontexte, ze v tych tabulkach neporovnavam to iste. *Kedze dan z prijimov FO na SVK a Income Tax v IE su neporovnatelne rozdielne*. Inak ked nad tym rozmyslam, v kontexte podnikatelskeho prostredia, na SVK to urcite nebudu ekonomicke podmienky (z osob podnikatelov). Hovorim o kontexte k zahraniciu.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ak


----------



## kaxno

To je inak fasa. Dam zamestnancom minimalnu mzdu (alebo bliziacu sa nej). Zaroven sa s nimi dohodnem (kedze cely zisk, mimo zdravotneho odvodu si mozem vytiahnut "free of charge
"), ze im potom prihodim nieco "na ruku". V pripade ze som trebars obkladac (toto nie je narazka na Teba milan, ale realny priklad), tak sa este s klientom dohodnem, ze mu to spravim bez faktury a on to bude mat lacnejsie o 20% (co je diskutabilne). Cize jednak ma firma neoficialny, absolutne nezdaneny prijem, a ked ho ma aj nahodou zdaneny, tak skrz jej povahu, ho mimo "corporate tax" moze potom konatel vytiahnut a rozdelit zamestnancom, ktori tak obidu akukolvek progresiu. 

Na SVK su fakt vsetky statistiky ohladom vysky prijimov a podobnych veciach "o hovne". 

Paradoxne je (co by bolo dobre intepretovat vsetkym Ficvolicom), ze napriek tomu, ze tu p. Ficovi lezi pred nohami doslova "zlate vajco", tak s tym nic nespravi. Ano, nejaky degresivny zdravotny odvod (nech nenaserie chlebodarcov), ale nic dramaticke. Predsa len, vlastne aj jeho volici, z tohto stavu profituju, kedze cast z nich dostava "cisty" prijem.

Retrospektivne by sme sa mali spytat, kto nam tu vytvorili takyto fasa system, prajuci odrbavacom, nadrnarodnym firmam, a trestajuci pocitvych ludi? Tusim tam bol nejaky odtien modrej ... nie ? Ci sa mylim ?

A ja sa pytam, pani z HN, Trendu, SME a neviem odkial, preco do paze nepisete o tomto ?


----------



## Strummer

kaxno said:


> A ja sa pytam, pani z HN, Trendu, SME a neviem odkial, preco do paze nepisete o tomto ?


pretoze toto:



kaxno said:


> ho mimo "corporate tax" moze potom konatel vytiahnut a rozdelit zamestnancom


sa rozdeluje nielen zamestnancom ale aj vsade inde kde sa to hodi  slovenske media su vsetky do jedneho predajne stetky.


----------



## kaxno

To bola skor "recnicka otazka"  .. teda


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

kaxno said:


> To bola skor "recnicka otazka"  .. teda


Bolo mi jasne  ale citil som potrebu to napisat, lebo mam stale pocit ze ludia si to nedostatocne uvedomuju. Ked som si obcas otvoril nejaky clanok na Finwebe HN a videl tie vyslovene sialenosti ktore sa tam pisu, tak mi prebehol mraz po chrbte... a pritom ludia na slovensku to citaju a tvoria si na zaklade toho nazory. To ma desi.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Inac, chapete uz moj pohlad na SLovensko a slovenskych podnikatelov?


Ten sme chapali vzdy. Co sme nechapali, bol tvoj pohlad na Irsko, ktore je jednym z najvacsich utocisk danovych unikarov a podvodnikov v Europe.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## kaxno

Ako je to v pripade, ked uctovne firma sice sidli v Irsku, ale vlastnikov ma z inej krajiny, cize nie su rezidenti ? Plati to, ze firemny zisk zdani tam 12,5%ami a ked si chce peniaze vyplatit spolocnik trebars zo SVK, tak sa na neho vztahuju uz zakony domacej krajiny (kde je vlastne danovy rezident)? Cez danove ofajce nie som expert, tak len nahlas (tukajuc do klavesnice) uvazujem.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> :lol: Iba pokial pocitas medzi tych beznych zamestnancov aj konatelov firiem a podnikatelov, ktori su, podla irskych zakonov, tiez vlastne iba zamestnancami svojich vlastnych firiem.
> 
> Tu mas inac tabulku, odkial a kolko su prijmy z income tax v Irsku:
> http://www.revenue.ie/en/about/publications/statistical/2011/income-distribution-statistics.pdf
> 
> Ako som vsak spomenul, skus v tej tvojej ideologickej hlave konecne pochopit, ze v Irsku sa nerozdeluje dan z prijmu na tie nezmysly, ako na Slovensku - DPFO, DPPO a zamestnanci.


Je rozdiel medzi PAYE (pay as you earn) a ludmi, ktori robia danove priznania (self assessment).


----------



## Sukino

kaxno said:


> Dobre Milan, kedze ma to zaujima, tak som si s tym dal tu namahu a tabulku som vypichol a zanalizoval + nad ramec, som sa snazil zobrat prijimy za SVK zamestnancov, kedze statistiku za prijem fyzickych osob som nenasiel (a vlastne je aj irelenvantna, skrz rozdiely v aplikacii "Income Tax" a "Dan z prijimu fyzickych osob". Tieto data sa nedaju uplne relevantne porovnat, ukazuju fakt zopar zaujimavych trendov.
> 
> A teraz k datam:
> 4 najvyssie skupiny v Irsku (cize vlastne prijem od 100 tisic € vyssie), znasaju dokopy 45% vyberu dani, v kontexte ich vysky prijimu, avsak, aj pri najvyssej prijimovej skupine je efektivne zdanenie len 30% (!). Priemerny prijem takejto osoby je 522 062 €, cize je jasne, ze tam su aj prijimy z inej ako zamestnaneckej cinnosti (ale zase, takychto ludi, je v Irsku len nieco cez 9000).
> To je v tabulke 1:


Toto je uz je neaktualne, kedze teraz sa navyse plati USC (Universal Social Charge). Ide o dalsi odvod, ktory sice nahradil dva predosle odvody, ale celkovo navysil danove zatazenie, najma pre nizsie zarabajucich.
Plati sa nasledovne:
Standard rate of USC (2013)
2% - prvych €10,036
4% - dalsich €5,980
7% - zvysok

K tomu sa plati este PRSI (socialne poistenie).

Ale v konecnom dosledku skoncia vsetky peniaze v spolocnom kosi a o ich rozdeleni nerozhoduje ich povod.

Aby to bolo v kontexte, minimalna mzda pre full time zamestnanca je okolo 16,800 rocne.


----------



## zaq-

:c


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Ten sme chapali vzdy. Co sme nechapali, bol tvoj pohlad na Irsko, ktore je jednym z najvacsich utocisk danovych unikarov a podvodnikov v Europe.


To je hlupost. Ovela horsie ako znizovat osobne danove zatazenie, je pod natlakom vyberat prehnane dane a z nich poskytovat hovno ako na Slovensku napr.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## potkanX

dan s dividend sme mali do roku 2004. rozpocty pred tymto datumom boli plusminus rovnaka mizeria jako potom. 
tym nechcem povedat, ze takato dan je apriori nespravna.
fico este pred necelym rokom avizoval znovuzavedenie dane z dividend, niekedy na prelome aprila/maja odrazu zmenil retoriku.


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Nejde iba o dane z divident.
> Pretoze podnikatelia si vtedy mohli vytahovat peniaze z firiem a nedanit ich, iba korporatnou danou.
> Ide najma o *dan z prijmu,* ktoru slovenski podnikatelia neplatia a nikdy neplatili.


ty sa nevyhýbaš plateniu daní? žiaden sukromný naklad nedaš do účtovníctva? ani liter benzínu, mobil úplne ale úplne nič 

irsko ktoré je rajom pre všetkych čo nechcú platiť dane


----------



## Strummer

*Koňské maso v hamburgerech Tesco pochází z Polska*


----------



## marish

> Protože dodavatelem masa byly hlavně potravinářské firmy z Irska, zahájil Dublin rozsáhlé pátrání, jak se takový druh masa, který se v této zemi k potravinářským účelům nezpracovává, do hamburgerů dostal.


uz sa neda spolahnut ani na to kvalitne irske maso. 
vo svajciarsku by to bola delikatesa.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Dnes je na Spiegeli porovnanie europskych automobiliek a ich perspektivy do buducnosti, kazda automobilka je hodnotena hviezdickami od 1 (najhorsie) do 5 (najlepsie) podla kriterii:
> 
> Produktova paleta
> Technologie
> Zastupenie na trhoch
> Ziskovost
> Vnutorna stabilita firmy
> 
> Co sa tyka porovnania dvoch u nas zastupenych automobiliek, tak to hovori za vsetko, myslim ze ak by som bol podnikatel, tak v Trnave by som radsej do nicoho neinvestoval:
> 
> VW: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/crashtest-volkswagen-ist-gut-fuer-die-krise-geruestet-a-868256.html
> 
> PSA: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/crashtest-psa-bringt-schlechte-voraussetzungen-fuer-die-krise-mit-a-868280.html


Trnavská automobilka PSA prerušila výrobu, prepúšťať nechce
Kombinacia ekonomickej krizy a socialisticko-mafianskej vlady este len prinesie zaujimave spravy. Aspon, ze Kia a Hyundai idu hore.
:storm:


----------



## Prievan

^^
PSA sa topi v problemoch uz dlho to nema nic spolocne s vladou


----------



## Sukino

Prievan said:


> ^^
> PSA sa topi v problemoch uz dlho to nema nic spolocne s vladou


Vsak preto som citoval ten clanok zo spiegel.
Vlada najma obmedzi a zlikviduje malych a strednych podnikatelov. A neziska ziadnych velkych novych. Aj ked sa mozno nejakych pokusi podplatit.


----------



## zaq-

Tr


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> *tak v tomto roku dokazu Nemci a Francuzi predat SPP za este vyssiu cenu, ako v roku 2002!*


Nizsiu, nie vyssiu. Ako tam napisal aj niekto v diskusii, porovnanie nominalnych cien je nezmysel. Treba porovnavat ceny na rovnakej urovni.


----------



## Strummer

A co sa tyka toho, preco to Kellner kupil, dobra otazka, ale myslim ze on vie co robi. Jedna moznost:

Ukraine Considers Importing Gas From Slovakia


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Qu


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Presne tieto schemy mslenia sa vztahuju aj na Slovenskych podnikatelov, s ich co najdrahsimi a najnedostupnejsimi cenami tovarov a sluzieb.
> Toto myslenie je dovod, preco slovenski podnikatelia nedokazu tym civilizovanym nijako konkurovat a preto nedokazu prerazit nielen na zahranicnych trhoch, ale ani na tom domacom - slovenskom. hno:


Tu by som ťa trochu doplnil, tie tovary a služby čo poskytujú čo najdrahšie sa snažia nakúpiť čo najlacnejšie aj na úkor kvality. Takže predávajú brak za vysoké ceny. A to sa netýka ani slovenských podnikateľov, ale aj nadnárodných spoločností. 
Uvediem jeden príklad a to megagalaktickú firmu Coca-Cola. Na našom trhu sa predáva klasická Cola vyrábaná v závode Luka pri Novom Meste nad Váhom. Ako sladidlo používajú nejaký glugózový sajrajt, ktorý je horší ako klasický biely alebo hnedý cukor. Keď si kúpim tú istú Colu v Rakúsku, ktorá je plnená v nejakom závode v Nemecku alebo Rakúsku, tak zloženie ako sladidlo je klasický cukor. Už len pre toto napr. nekupujem na Slovensku tento výrobok a kúpim si ho iba ak mám chuť a som napr. v Rakúsku. 
A sme zase pri tej tvojej vete o slovenských podnikateľoch, ale nie len o nich, ktorý nahrádzajú v potravinách ingrediencie kvôli nižším výrobným nákladom a vyššiemu zisku s nezmenenou predajnou cenou.


----------



## zaq-

Kl


----------



## Bunk Moreland

:storm:


----------



## zaq-

Ko


----------



## zaq-

A t


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Vsimni si len a porovnaj pristup Ballymoru a J&T.


Myslíš toho Ballymoru, ktorý predáva m2 za 5000,- EUR s priečkami plnými moču a stupačky plné hovien?
Pardón, to je predsa zahraničná firma s vysokým etickým kódexom a oni sa iba prispôsobili podnikateľskému prostrediu na Slovensku.
Ale za pravdu ti musím dať, čo sa týka iných amerických nadnárodných firiem okrem Coca-Coly, ktoré sa snažia dodržiavať zákony a vyžadujú to aj od svojich partnerov z regiónu, kde obchodujú. Príklad: jedna nemenovaná americká spoločnosť, keď zistila, že externá firma, ktorá im vozí tovar po regióne, nezákonne zdiera svojich šoférov a núti ich robiť nadčasy bez preplatenia a porušovať zákonné prestávky aby autá nestáli a to všetko za tzv. almužnu, rozviazala s nimi zmluvu a našla si inú firmu, kde takéto praktiky nie sú zaužívané. 
V Amerike, teda USA je v tomto etický kódex veľmi sledovaný a myslím, že pokiaľ by niekto s takou firmou spolupracoval vrámci Štátov, tak by mal tiež problémy.

Tým prvým príspevkom s príkladom Coca-Cola, som chcel len poukázať na to, že ani zahraničné firmy, nie všetky majú svoju priečku kultúry podnikania na svete všade rovnakú a myslím, že neobstojí ani to, že sa iba prispôsobujú podnikateľskému prostrediu toho, ktorého štátu. A pochybujem, že to šetrenie na sladidle, dokáže zdvihnúť platy Slovákom v Luke na takú úroveň ako majú platy ich kolegovia rovnakej profesie napr. v Nemeckom závode, kde sa nešetrí na kvalite.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Myslim toho Ballymoru, ktory prisiel, zaplatil za pozemok prehnanu cenu, zaplatil vsetkym uplatky, ktori ho takto vydierali a snazili sa na nm nabalit, ktory si objednal aj slovenske stavebne firmy, ktore sa spravali, ako sa spravali, ktore chcali do priecok a nechavali v nich flase s mocom a hovnami, ktore stavali nekvalitne a predrazene a ktorych celkovy vysledok, spolu s tym predrazenym a skorumpovanym prostredim bol taky, ze Ballymore nezarobil na SLovensku ani euro, naopoak prerobil tu tazke peniaze, ale aj napriek tomu postavili ukazkovo-urbanisticky projekt, ktory sa stal suverenne tym najlepsim v Bratislave.
> Ked vdakou za to mu je to, ze Slovaci, ABSOLUTNE neschopni ziadnej sebakritiky, obvinuju zo svojich vlastnych chyb a primitivneho uboheho spravania sa, znova Ballymore- ked hovoria, ze za nich, je zodpovedny prave tento.


Tu je reakcia z vlákna Panoramacity, kde som na teba reagoval. Možno si ju prehliadol, tak ju sem kopírujem, keďže je to vlastne odpoveď tiež na túto tvoju reakciu.


> Vyjadrím sa iba k cene výstavby tohto projektu, to jediné vie investor ovplyvniť.
> Hlavný dodávateľ stavby bola rakúska stavebná spoločnosť, ktorá sa najímala aj slovenských subdodávateľov. Napr. zakladanie stavby robila firma SkyBau. To že si rakúšania pýtali za výstavbu toľko, aby dokázali zaplatiť smiešnou sumou slovenských subdodávateľov a im ostalo ešte slušný balík do zisku, tak to sú známe praktiky na Slovensku a nerobia ich len slovenské stavebné firmy akými sú napr. Doprastav, Váhostav, Zipp,...
> Sádrokartónové priečky, v interiéroch v bytovej a office časti, mali pod záštitou tiež Rakúšania. A kto to robil? Naviezli tam autobusmi robotníkov priamo z Rumunska za taxu 2,- eura na hodinu. Títo roboši tam robili denne 12 hodín v neľudským podmienkach a pokiaľ išiel niekto na toaletu, tak mu z pracovnej doby rovno bez rečí odčítali 1 pracovnú hodinu. Ako to potom riešili. No šťali do plastových fliaš rovno na stavbe a tie potom uložili do priečky medzi sadrokartóny. Srať chodili do stupačiek, alebo medzi zväzky izlolačných plastových trubíc, ktoré keď si prišiel elektrikár vyzdvihnúť a prehodil cez rameno, tak bol celý od hovien.
> Príbeh nekončí, ale pokračuje. Predstav si, že si zákazník, ktorý si kúpy byt od Ballymoru za 5000,- EUR za m2. Vyslovene holobyt iba s priečkami. Prídu ti tam majstri navrtávať do sádrokartónu. No a každých 20 cm ti zo sádrokartónu začína vytekať žltá tekutina s príjemným čpavkovým aromátom. Čo si mám potom ja ako zákazník pomyslieť o tomto predajcovi, ktorý predáva priečky plné moču a stupačky plné hovien?
> Toto nie je zrovna najlepšia reklama pre investora, ktorý to zakrýva výhovorkami typu, zlé podnikateľské prostredie, slabý dopyt, byrokracia.
> Kto vie aké tajomstvá ešte tie priečky ukrývajú. Možno o 250 rokov pri rekonštrukcii historického objektu Eurovea nájdu aj neporušené plastové fľaše archívneho NH3. Ktovie ako túto informáciu naši potomkovia spracujú, prečo si ľudské pokolenie odkladalo svoj moč do stien.


To len aby si vedel, nakoľko participovali slovenské firmy na tejto nechutnosti. Kde bol stavebný dozor, zástupca investora a ďalší, ktorý by tomu mali zabrániť?


----------



## didinko

NuSo said:


> Posledné obdobie, čo si čítam zloženie, sa už aj v SK Coca Cole namiesto umelých sladidiel používa cukor.


Izoglukóza nepatrí medzi umelé sladidlá. Je to prírodné sladidlo, ktoré vzniká enzymatickým štiepením škrobov (najlacnejší je kukuričný). Molekulárnou štruktúrou sa radí medzi klasické cukry. Umelé sladidlá sú výrobky, ktoré s cukrami nemajú nič spoločné, akurát na chuťových bunkách stimulujú receptory sladkej chuti. Nie sú to však cukry a telo z nich nevyťaží žiadnu energiu. Mnohé z nich sa vyrábajú napr. z uhlia, ropy alebo z toluénu.


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## zaq-

*Vratim sa, pretoze som konecne nasiel cas, odpovedat na tento post:*

[Q


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ja ťa stále nechápem. Píšeš tu, že nevieme prijať kritiku, pritom už od školských čias sme stále pod paľbou kritiky najprv učiteľov a potom spoločnosti.
Z ďalšieho textu mi príde, že pokiaľ sa snažíme kritiku vyvrátiť, alebo oponovať inak, tak nevieme prijať kritiku. To máme stále sklopiť uši a chvost aj napriek tomu, že dotyčný, ktorý kritiku vyslovil nemusí mať vôbec pravdu? 

No a ešte poznámky k Ballymoru. 
Aký vplyv má korupcia magistrátu na kvalitu prevedenia práce na stavbe?
A čo mení na tej kvalite, že ich zastupoval nejaký Slovák? 
To, že si ho Ballymor zamestnal, tak je za jeho prácu plne zodpovedný a celá hanba padá na firmu Ballymor a nie na nejakého radové zástupcu, nech je aj z Tramtárie. 
Prečo Ballymor nezadal zákazku firme, ktorá pre nich pracovala napr. v Írsku, ale zadala to rakúskej firme za také ceny aby si aj táto firma dokázala zarobiť a pritom to zadať urobiť X subdodávateľom. 
Zase za kvalitu prevedenia sa Ballymoru má zodpovedať plne rakúska firma a nie nejaký najatý subdodávatelia. 

To, že sa rozhodli odísť z trhu môže byť aj tebou spomínaný dôvod a to podmienky na podnikanie, ktoré vytvára samospráva, štát,....
Ale aj keby boli tieto podmienky úplne prehľadné a bezkorupčné a neexistoval by žiadny stavebný boom, pochybujem, že by si túto lokalitu Ballymor vybral. Proste prílev zahraničných developerov, ktorý sa viezli na vlne celosvetovej bubliny by nenastal, takže tvrdiť, že sem prišli iba aby ukázali domácim ako sa to má robiť je nadsadené.

EDIT: zmenil si názor na EUROVEU po niekoľkých rokoch fungovania?
Tvoja citácia:


> Nemozem si pomoct, ale stale stale sa mi javi tento projekt ako velmi priemerny. Tie vizualizacie su hodne nadsadene. Ak si odmyslim zopar oku lahodiacich efektov, ako je nocne osvetlenie, mnozstvo ludi naokolo, zrkadlove okna a najma velmi tidy and neat spracovanie, vysledny efekt je prilis vela betonu vo velmi chladnych a neosobnych farbach. Najma zo strany od rieky a namestia. A propo, namestie podla mna je na Bratislavu prilis velke a betonove. Obavam sa, ze nenageneruje dostatocny pocet ludi. Z celkoveho konceptu vidno, ze architekt sa snazil tito veci eliminovat umiestnenim vchodu do shopping centra a sustredenim leisure activities okolo namestia, ale stale neviem, ci je to dostatocne. Ten park pri Dunaji mi tiez nepripada ako najstastnejsie riesenie. Bratislava ma zelene okolo nabrezia az prilis vela-otazka je v akom stave. Ak by zalezalo na mne, asi by som sa snazil budovy na nabrezi potiahnut viac do vody a ovela viac zelene pouzit medzi jednotlivymi budovami a najma na namesti. Dufam, ze vsetky moje obavy sa ukazu ako neopodstatnene, ale stale si myslim, ze River Park je o dve triedy lepsi projekt.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

@Zaq: Ja len jednu poznamku k tej tvojej teorii o prijmani kritiky:

Je uplny nezmysel kritiku prijat v takom zmysle,ako to tu roky opisujes ty. 
Ja som maximalny zastanca opozicie a plurality nazorov, to ale neznamena ze ked si nieco nauceny,alebo o niecom na 100% presvedceny ,a pride nejaka anonymna osoba a zacne ta presviedcat o tom ze nemas pravdu,ze mas teraz otocit o 180 stupnov a okamzite prijat jej nazor a pohlad na vec. To je sprostost,nezmysel,somarina. 

Kritika (opozicia) sluzi primarne na korigovanie nazorov,vyvazovanie a castokrat na prehodnocovanie rozhodnuti(aby sa nerobili unahlene,alebo aby sa veci radsej preverili predtym nez sa nieco dolezite vykona). 

Aj keby si mal vo vsetkom pravdu a si si toho na 100% vedomy,je nezmysel ocakavat,ze dalsi clovek za ktorym prides ,zahodi vsetky svoje zivotne skusenosti a zistenia,a zacne teba slepo nasledovat. Nie je to z jeho strany vobec dementne (ako ty rad tento stav nazyvas),naopak,je to prejav prirodzenej ludskej opatrnosti a zdraveho rozumu. 

Aj pred WW2 bezny nemec,ktory sa mozno ani nezaujimal o politiku vedel,ze zabijat,arizovat a ponizovat zidov(a dalsich) je zle.Potom prisiel ale jeden pan,ktory si myslel ze ma na 100% pravdu,a ten nemec mu to uveril do takej miery ,ze bol nakoniec schopny zverstiev ake by mu ani neboli napadli. 

Upozornenie: Nehodnotim teraz to ci mas alebo nemas pravdu v tom co hovoris. Chcem len vyslovit nazor,ze je dobre ak ludia okamzite nemenia svoje nazory,ale chcu analyzovat a mat dokazy. To je presne to co ti tu tvoji ´´oponenti´´ hovoria. Ty by si mal byt stastny za to,ze si nasiel 20 ludi , s ktorymi mozes pravidelne na tieto temy diskutovat. A nie im nadavat do dementov a spochybnovat ich dusevny stav a mentalnu vybavu. 

Nakoniec by som rad poznamenal,ze akcia vyvolava reakciu,a tym padom tvoja akcia je asi poslabsia. Sice pises co vsetko robis ,ale nerobis to smerom k ludom ktorych chces presviedcat,adresnost je velmi slaba. Ja keby som to mal zhodnotit z pohladu az tak velmi nezainteresovaneho cloveka (lebo sa do tychto vasich debat casto nezapajam),tak hovoris 4 roky stale to iste dokola,bez akehokolvek posunu. Podla mna na to co robis na tomto fore je odozva ostatnych clenov uplne adekvatna a to,ze sa s tebou rozpravaju a vacsinou velmi slusne a inteligentne. Ak chces od nich nieco viac,ako iniciator by si mal byt ty ten ,kto spravi prvy krok. Uz len diskusia na urovni ,ktora tu prebieha,by mala byt pre teba odmenou a mohol by ta hriat aj dobry pocit,ze je nejaka sanca na zmenu ktoru by si chcel vykonat. 

Aj ked je mi jasne ,ze ty sa nezmenis a budes stale robit to iste,mal som potrebu sa takto vyjadrit,pretoze si myslim ze mnoho ludi si nezasluzi ,aby si sa k nim tak spraval.Pretoze oni sa spravaju uplne prirodzene a racionalne.


----------



## kidos

KLEPETO said:


> To, že sa rozhodli odísť z trhu môže byť aj tebou spomínaný dôvod a to podmienky na podnikanie, ktoré vytvára samospráva, štát,....


Mne sa skôr zdá, že tie podmienky vytvára Penta, JaT a iní podobní chuji.


----------



## zaq-

Wu


----------



## wuane

^^ kam vedu dva tieto sproste extremisticke pristupy? Ani jeden sa mi nepaci.

Samozrejme ze prvoplanovo si clovek vyberie druhy sposob. Ale kam to vedie? Budeme sa dokonca presviedcat? Ty ma presvedcis ze ta modra gulicka je viac fialova a ja s tebou budem suhlasit,ale po tyzdni badania zistim ze je viac cervena,tak ti to poviem a ty teda prehodnotis svoj nazor a das mi za pravdu? A takto donekonecna? Takyto jehovisticky princip komunikacie a hladania rieseni sa ti pozdava? 

Hrany by sa mali obrusovat,a najst nejake kompromisne riesenia.

Ja hovorim,ze vzhladom na tvoju aktivitu ,ktora je smerom k nam(ludom ktorych chces menit) len internetoveho pisalkoveskeho charakteru,je nasa ochota debatovat tym kompromisom,a nikto ta neuraza a nediskvalifikuje,ako to robis ty,ked si odmietnuty alebo kritizovany.


----------



## zaq-

Ma


----------



## wuane

^^ drzim palce :cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

kidos said:


> Mne sa skôr zdá, že tie podmienky vytvára Penta, JaT a iní podobní chuji.


Podieľajú sa na tom. Ale nemali by možnosť tieto podmienky vytvoriť, pokiaľ by im nešli v ústrety či vo vláde, alebo v samospráve, takže podiel a nie malí na tom majú aj ľudia v riadiacich funkciách.


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Takto som vsak prisiel o moznos zareagovat priamo na tento clanok, od jedneho z ,,ekonomov'' z INESS-u a zaroven od redaktora, podla mna metalne dementneho periodika FinWeb-u.
> 
> Zareagujem preto aspon tuna:
> 
> Španielsko sa teší, Island sa teší


Ale ten sud rozhodol tak, ako je napisane v tom slovenskom clanku.
A z toho vyplyva, ze podmienky splacania si nadalej bude urcovat Island.


----------



## Strummer

"governments are not liable to cover the cross-border depositor guarantee obligations of their banks"

Hm, takze z toho by nepriamo mohlo vyplyvat ze mBank alebo Zuno (ktore spadaju pod polsky resp. rakusky fond ochrany vkladov) nasim klientom v skutocnosti nerucia? Resp. ze to rucenie nie je vymahatelne, keby nahodou doslo k nejakym problemom?


----------



## kaxno

Strummer said:


> "governments are not liable to cover the cross-border depositor guarantee obligations of their banks"
> 
> Hm, takze z toho by nepriamo mohlo vyplyvat ze mBank alebo Zuno (ktore spadaju pod polsky resp. rakusky fond ochrany vkladov) nasim klientom v skutocnosti nerucia? Resp. ze to rucenie nie je vymahatelne, keby nahodou doslo k nejakym problemom?


Ano, mam taky pocit ze hej, pobocka zahranicnej banky nepodlieha pod narodny fond ochrany vkladov. Preto obe banky tak intenzivne marketuju prislusnost k silnej bankovej skupine, aby potlacili toto riziko


----------



## Strummer

No ano, ale to ze spadaju pod ich domace fondy ochrany je znama vec, novinka by ale bola, ze sa tieto fondy nevztahuju na zahranicnych klientov... lebo zatial sa vsetci tvaria ze hej.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## alien

preco vzdy ked sa nejakej diskusie zucastnia isti forumeri/forumer, sa to zvrhne v totalny offtopic flame.
asi to nebude nahoda.


----------



## Strummer

Aha, teraz som si precital ten originalny clanok v Telegraphe, a je to tam jasne napisane, ze to sudne rozhodnutie znamena to co som si myslel. Ze fondy ochrany vkladov sa NEVZTAHUJU na zahranicnych klientov. To je brutal...


----------



## KLEPETO

Teda ak som to správne pochopil o čom ste diskutovali, tak ak si založím účet v takejto banke na Slovensku, ktorá tu má iba zahraničnú pobočku a dostane sa do insolventnosti, tak mi nikto nebude ručiť za moje peniaze? 

Takže okrem ZUNO a mBank sa to vzťahuje už aj na UNI banku? Lebo aj tá sa stiahla z nášho trhu a má tu iba otvorenú zahraničnú pobočku so sídlom v Prahe, tuším.
Viete ešte o niektorej inej banke, ktorá tu má iba zahraničnú pobočku, napr. AXA?


----------



## Phill

hento SDKU je riadna sracka, clovece ved ja sa uz ani nedivim preco Ficovi rastu preferencie, lebo on tu z tej katastrofy bude zachvilu vychadzat ako najlepsia volba :nuts: ty vole, tu uz je co povedat...

edit: to s Ficom je iba joke  ten clovek a ta strana moj hlas za svoju existenciu neuvidi


----------



## zaq-

Sk


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Vratim sa k jednemu mojmu starsiemu postu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kedze uz je to verejne, tak o tomto to bolo:
> 
> http://firmy.etrend.sk/firmy-nefinancny-sektor/made-in-bratislava-by-mohlo-byt-aj-bentley.html


Dnes to už roztrubujú aj rádia a večer to bude asi aj na "och", "žalúzii" a "telerozhlase".


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Musim vsak povedat, ze R. Fica obdivujem.
> Je to neuveritelne silny clovek - znasat tak dlho, tolko protichodneho tlaku a zaroven povysovania jeho EGA,
> bez toho, aby sa nestal z neho ocividny psychopat, alebo diktator, ako to bolo v ovela kratsom case z Meciara.


No uvidíme nakoľko je silný a či sa psychický nezrúti po neúspešnej voľbe do úradu prezidenta. Ešte rok to môže ustáť a potom sa odprace, ale ak ostane naďalej premiérom, tak si to bude vyžierať celé 4 roky pokiaľ sa skôr jeho strana nerozožerie z vnútra, v ktorej bude prebiehať boj rôznych záujmových pijavíc.

Vyzniem teraz ako sviňa a neviem ešte aký prívlastok si zaslúžim, ale celý tento scenár mu z duše prajem. Pre mňa je tento človek neschopný akejkoľvek práce a aj vo svojej profesii kádrového právnika pohorel. Jediné čo mu ide je profesia nazvaná "tlčhuba" a žiaľ na Slovensku sú ľudia s týmito prednosťami obdivovaný a podporovaný.


----------



## zaq-

Kl


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Zatiaľ sa mu podarilo umlčať Dzurindu a Mikloša. A to je aj myslím vrchol jeho kariéry. 
No celkovo si ma pobavil. Podľa teba hľadáme stále nejakého nepriateľa. Ja mám skôr pocit, že toho nepriateľa hľadá stále Fico a čím menej nepriateľov bude nachádzať, tým to s ním pôjde dolu vodou. Jeho rétorika je totiž založená práve na osočovaní a ohováraní. 
A že je to osobnosť, ktorá sa ocitla na nesprávnom mieste ako píšeš, no doplnil by som, že sa ocitla aj v nesprávnej dobe. Jeho kariéra kádrového komunistu s budúcnosťou na pozície najvyšších postov na ÚV KSS by mu teda sadla lepšie s jeho schopnosťami.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Ze v anglictine nemozes prekladat *doslova*, pretoze doslovny preklad ti uplne meni vyznam celkovej pointy.
> 
> Tu mas link na FT, kde pisali o tomto istom sude:
> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/4258b6da-693b-11e2-b254-00144feab49a.html#axzz2JxFCIpRp
> 
> 
> Chcel som ten clanok copy/paste tuna, ale nemozem. :nuts:
> Ak nie si zaregistrovany na FT, zaregistruj sa a ten clanok sa ti objavi.


Zo ziadneho jazyka nemozes prekladat doslova. Ale nemozes zaroven prekladat *tak, ako sa ti to hodi*. 

FT mame predplatene, tak som si ten clanok schvalne pozrel. Nemyslim, ze si si zvolil dobry material na obhajobu toho, co tvrdis. Uroky – ok, islandska vlada nemusi platit, co pozadovali UK a Holandsko doplatit spatne od 2009. Lenze vlady UK a Holandska nemuseli vyplatit svojich obcanov za vklady na Islande. Peniaze mali byt vymahane priamo od banky - v tomto pripade tam tie prostriedky boli, takze anglicania nalakani na vyssie uroky, by ich dostali. Ak nie, smola. Cize vlada UK chcela uroky z penazi, ktore mala umrtvene svojou vinou, od vlady Islandu, co je nonsens. A potom, co to hrotili pred sudom, jeden zo zaverov bol aj ten, ze vlada nie je zodpovedna za vklady obcanov inych statov, bodka. Hypoteticky, ak by chamtivi ludia na Slovensku vlozili peniaze do banky v Estonsku slubujucej o 0,775% vyssi urok ako na SK a banka by lahla popolom, od koho by si chcel odskodnenie? 

Takze finweb v tom clanku nakoniec nezavadzal. Islandska vlada nemusi platit – ani uroky, ani vklady. Plati sa z majetku banky v konkurze.

To, ze finweb nie celkom presne preklada clanky, je uz druha vec. Ty si ale z dlheho clanku, ktory strucne sumarizoval udalosti, vypichol jednu vetu, ktora sa ti nezdala. To tvoje zbytocne rozculovanie by bolo namieste, keby bol zle prelozeny cely clanok. Asi kazdy normalny clovek musi pripustit, ze prekladom do ineho jazyka moze vzniknut mierne iny nazor, ako ho chcel autor povodne prezentovat. Preto ten, kto chce mat informacie od zdroja, cita ich v povodnom zneni, takisto filmy bez dabingu a pod. Preto nechapem tvoje priority, ze na jednej strane citas fin.times a na druhej sa vrtas v clankoch na slovenskych weboch.


----------



## Strummer

easyman said:


> Hypoteticky, ak by chamtivi ludia na Slovensku vlozili peniaze do banky v Estonsku slubujucej o 0,775% vyssi urok ako na SK a banka by lahla popolom, od koho by si chcel odskodnenie?


Ako sme uz pisali, nie je to vobec hypoteticke, ale je to realita v pripade mBank, Zuno, J&T Banky a dalsich tzv. "pobociek zahranicnej banky", ktore tu funguju.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Skus si inac predstavit, ake by bolo rozhodnutie sudu, keby:
> - sa Island nezaviazal vyplatit vklady Britov a Holandanov
> - tito by nepozadovali extra uroky, len ich vklady a nejake odskodnenie
> - Island by bola financne zdrava a bohata krajina
> 
> Bolo by to rozhodnutie sudu urcite take, ako ho dnes prezentuje FinWeb?


Ano, bolo. To rozhodnutie nebolo kvoli Islandu, ale kvoli tomu, ze je potrebne upratat situaciu v europskom bankovnictve, ktore sa zase vymyka spod kontroly, a bankari si robia co sa im zachce. Staci sa pozriet na ten zoznam "pobociek zahranicnych bank" co posobia na Slovensku, a presne tak isto to vyzera aj v inych krajinach. Je to totalny bordel a potencialna casovana bomba. Preto rozhodli tak ako rozhodli, poukazali na to, ze ta direktiva o ochrane vkladov je len zdrap papiera a treba to cele prerobit nanovo a obmedzit tieto praktiky, ked si akakolvek banka moze hocikde otvorit pobocku mimo bankoveho dozoru danej krajiny, to je uplne chore.


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Este raz, vysvetlim to tak, ako som to pochopil ja a ako je to na FT vysvetlene:
> 
> Ano, sud rozhodol, ze islandska vlada nemusi platit ani uroky, ani vklady, *ale!!!*:
> Ako je to na FT uvedene, sud tak rozhodol preto, pretoze:
> - islandska vlada sa uz zaviazala, ze vsetky vklady vyplati, spolu s odskodnym 100 milionov libier
> - aj tak bola Britmi a Holandanmi dalej vydierana na vyplatenie extra urokov
> - sud bral do uvahy katastrofalnu fiskalnu a dlhovu situaciu na Islande, ked uviedol, ze v tomto pripade je potrebne posudzovat kazdy pripad specificky
> 
> Teraz, FinWeb to skratil na jednoduche konstatovanie, ze vlada Islandu vyhrala sud, nemusi nic vyplacat, cim FinWeb navodil u citatela dojem, ze revolucia na Islande a odmietnutie prijatia zodpovednosti za cinnost svojich bank, bolo spravne, sud dal Islandanom za pravdu a tito teraz usetria 2 miliardy libier, ktore nemusia Britom a Holandanom vyplatit.
> 
> 
> Rozumies uz mojej pointe?
> 
> Skus si inac predstavit, ake by bolo rozhodnutie sudu, keby:
> - sa Island nezaviazal vyplatit vklady Britov a Holandanov
> - tito by nepozadovali extra uroky, len ich vklady a nejake odskodnenie
> - Island by bola financne zdrava a bohata krajina
> 
> Bolo by to rozhodnutie sudu urcite take, ako ho dnes prezentuje FinWeb?


 Hm, ak teda dobre chapem tvoju pointu, hovoris, ze:
- Obcania statu su zodpovedni za zavazky bank v ich krajine
-  Zahranicnych vkladatelov do pyramidovej hry bank ma odskodnit vlada


Ak to tak nemyslis, skus to este raz preformulovat, aby som to pochopil. 


Finweb hovori, ze island nemusi nikoho odskodnovat. A ma svatu pravdu. Island suhlasil s odskodnenim, to ano. Ale na zaklade toho, ze v banke ostali aktiva, vyuzitelne k odskodneniu. V opacnom pripade by odpoved islandu bola: STFU ! Inak finweb mi je uplne ukradnuty a neobhajujem ho, predpokladam ze novinari tam zamestnani maju typicky tristnu uroven ako je v slovenskej tlaci zvykom.


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> Hladam pricinu, preco dochadza na Slovensku k takym sialenym chybam v prekladoch a vysvetlovani si urcitych ekonomickych pojmov, ktore v originaly na Zapade, znamenaju nieco uplne ine, ako znamenaju a vysvetluju sa potom, ked sa prelozia do slovenciny.
> Uz len samotny danovy system.
> Alebo odporucania OECD...
> 
> Pokial by sa ekonomicke teorie na Slovensku zavadzali presne v tom zneni, v akom sa myslia na Zapade, Slovensko by bolo so Zapadom na jednej a tej istej hospodarskej urovni.


 A co konkretne ta k tomu vedie?
Myslis, ze z Dublinu tymto sposobomnieco zmenis?
Mas v plane sa prestahovat naspat na Slovensko?


----------



## easyman

Strummer said:


> Ako sme uz pisali, nie je to vobec hypoteticke, ale je to realita v pripade mBank, Zuno, J&T Banky a dalsich tzv. "pobociek zahranicnej banky", ktore tu funguju.


Ja viem, ze je to realne 
Otazne je, ci to vie Milan. Alebo klienti tych "bank".


----------



## zaq-

K m


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Odpoved akeho druhu ocakavas na takto formulovanu otazku?



zaq- said:


> Bolo by to rozhodnutie sudu urcite take, ako ho dnes prezentuje FinWeb?


----------



## zaq-

Od


----------



## mikael77

vazeni, Island nie je clenom EU, takze ani nema povinnost prijmat zakony EU, t.z. chranit vklady zahranicnych vkladatelov
http://www.fovsr.sk/sk/zakon-o-ochrane-vkladov/


----------



## Strummer

mikael77 said:


> vazeni, Island nie je clenom EU, takze ani nema povinnost prijmat zakony EU, t.z. chranit vklady zahranicnych vkladatelov
> http://www.fovsr.sk/sk/zakon-o-ochrane-vkladov/


Island je clenom EFTA a EEA, a ta smernica EU o ochrane vkladov prenho plati rovnako ako pre krajiny EU.


----------



## zaq-

A t


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> bolo to Nemecko a bola to Cina, ktore tie nezmyselne a nepotrebne veci vyrabali!


Ano, to je minulost. Diskusia by mala ale byt o tom, co je dnes, a aka ma byt buducnost. To by si mal pochopit, namiesto presadovania teorii z 90tych rokov, ktore s dnesnou realitou uz nemaju nic spolocne. Dnes uz zadlzovanie a vyroba konzumnych blbosti a stavba desattisicov papundeklovych domov nebude fungovat, pretoze od roku 2008 zijeme v uplne inom svete.


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## Strummer

Ty absolutne nechapes dobu v ktorej zijes a chces nieco menit, to je smiesne. *Nizkoenergeticke a pasivne bytovky a rodinne domy*. To je jedine co ma v dnesnej dobe vyznam stavat. Minule som cital zaujimavu diskusiu typkov co pracuju v ropnom priemysle v Texase. _Kazdy jeden_ z nich sa seriozne pripravuje na dochodok tak, ze si zabezpecuju pasivne domy, v co najblizsom dosahu metropolitneho centra mesta aby minimalizovali buduce naklady. A to sa bavime o ludoch, ktori ziju v jednej z z energeticky najbohatsich oblasti na svete. A ty chces na zaprdenom Slovensku, ktore ma zufalu energeticku perspektivu, stavat domy z papiera v suburboch.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## potkanX

zaq- said:


> ...plno toho smejdoveho denno-denneho cinskeho brakoveho tovaru, ktory nemal ziadnu hodnotu a predaval sa na tony!!!


milan, ale cina bohuzial nevyraba iba tie nepotrebne plastove smejdy, ktore v podstate mozeme zacat u nas v europe od zajtra ignorovat a zasa tak vela sa nestane. cina vyraba napriklad asi tak 90% svetovej produkcie elektronickych suciastok a mnohe z nich uz dnes nikto iny na svete vyrobit nedokaze, kedze cina ma monopol na suroviny pre ich vyrobu, napriklad tantalove kondenzatory. je mile, ako v europe robime napriklad LED svietidla, ked ich musime osadzat LED prvkami od cinanov, lebo nikto iny na svete ich nevyraba a nikto iny na svete ich vyrabat nedokaze.


----------



## Prievan

Cudujem sa Strummerovy, ze ma este chut sa vobec s tebov bavit. Ale inak nepride ti, ze si tak trochu pokrytecky? Alebo proste nevies uznat, ze by si sa mohol mylit. Myslim, ze sme sem dali uz dost prikladov a jasne sme vysvetlili preco ten tvoj model nemoze fungovat, ale ty proste stale dokola jednu a tu istu penicku.


----------



## Strummer

Ja to tu pisem pre inych ludi, co to citaju. Milan, jeho nazory a aj tie jeho hystericke osobne utoky su mi dost ukradnute


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Vr


----------



## Prievan

no zaq neche sa mi to quote-ovat tak len tak zrychla.

1. Poukazujes na problemi jednych pritom pri druhych ich odmietas vidiet

2. Tvoj pohlad chapem dokonca isty cas som si aj myslel, ze to tak ma fungovat ale som zistil,ze to tak nepude a z mojho pohladu by to bol krok spat. Informacie sasnazim prijimat analyzovat a vyuzivat. 

3. myslim ze som postol niekolko odbornych clankov co sa tykalo udrzatelneho zivota (vystavby). Naco tvoja odpoved bola Obrazok panelakov s nejakov uhladenov stvrtou v USA. Ako to povazujes za odpoved? + som sem pridal aj odborny clanok ohladne tazby bridlicoveho plynu k tomu si sa doteraz este nevyjadril.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


>


Vratim sa k tomuto grafu, kedze jasne dokazuje, ze na Slovensku nie je absolutne ziaden priestor na zvysovanie dani z prijmu.
Mala by tam byt progresivita a zatazenie nizsie zarabajucich ludi by malo byt vyrazne znizene a vyvazene miernym narastom vyssie zarabajucich ludi.

Problemom je vladne minanie, od plytvania az po ocividne kradnutie.

Napriklad rozhodnutie Smeru a jeho vlastnikov neprivatizovat Cargo stalo Slovensko za 6 rokov minimalne 800 milionov eur.


----------



## Name user 1

Sukino said:


> Problemom je vladne minanie, od plytvania az po ocividne kradnutie.


pravda



Sukino said:


> Napriklad rozhodnutie Smeru a jeho vlastnikov neprivatizovat Cargo stalo Slovensko za 6 rokov minimalne 800 milionov eur.


tazke strategicke rozhodnutie

na druhu stranu privatizacia elektrarni a plynarni za vlady Dzurindu obrala Slovensko k tomuto datumu na zisku o par miliard eur


----------



## KLEPETO

Name user 1 said:


> na druhu stranu privatizacia elektrarni a plynarni za vlady Dzurindu obrala Slovensko k tomuto datumu na zisku o par miliard eur


Kde berieš to presvedčenie, že v čisto štátnom riadení by tebou spomínané podniky vykazovali aj zisk a neboli na ne napojené všelijaké sprostredkovateľské firmy kadejakých kamarátov.
Stačí sa pozrieť na to cargo, ktoré vyciciavali, kadejaké firmyčky, cez rôzne nákupy a čistiť to začal až Figeľ po prvej Ficovej rozkrádačke.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

SPP sa za Mečiara celkom darilo a dosahovalo zisky podobné "súkromnému" riadeniu, až neskôr keď ho bolo treba lacno predať sa začali diať divné veci.


----------



## kaxno

KLEPETO said:


> Kde berieš to presvedčenie, že v čisto štátnom riadení by tebou spomínané podniky vykazovali aj zisk a neboli na ne napojené všelijaké sprostredkovateľské firmy kadejakých kamarátov.
> Stačí sa pozrieť na to cargo, ktoré vyciciavali, kadejaké firmyčky, cez rôzne nákupy a čistiť to začal až Figeľ po prvej Ficovej rozkrádačke.


To je prave to pokafrane vnimanie. Sloveskemu statu (resp. politikov ho ovladajucich) sa podarilo v ludoch vyvolat presvedcenie ze "stat je zly hospodar". V tomto kontexte naozaj vacsina ludi jasala pri predaji strategickych podnikov, donekocnena argumentovala tym, ako sa tieto po predaji zazracnym smahnutim carovneho prutika zapadneho manazmentu stali ziskovymi a statu vyplacali dividendy, ktore stat nikdy pred tym nevidel. 

Podnikanie tych firiem sa nezmenilo, nezmenila sa ani ich efektivita (elektrarne stale vyrabaju tu istu elektriku ako pred tym, plynarne stale transferuju a predavaju plyn). Ked to clovek retrospektivne analyzuje, tak sa toho zmenilo fakt malicko. Mozno sa pozatvaralo kopec outsourcingovych zmluv, hlavne s matkami za rozne konzultacne sluzby, ktore umoznili koncernom s manazerskou kontrolou znizit zisky firiem na Slovensku a tym padom aj dividendy pre stat. Bez dokladneho uctovneho auditu sa to ale nedozvieme.

Straty boli v privatizovanych podnikoch generovane zamerne (kreativne uctovnictvo) za ucelom znizenia ich predajnej ceny. Toto by v komercnej sfere nikdy nepreslo. Zoberte si, ze len taky Aupark tower v cene 900 mio SVK bol predany za 89 milionov EUR, pricom suma najmu za 10 rokov je cca 36000 m2 plochy x 12 eur za meter x 12 mesiacov x 10 rokov - 51 mio EUR. Cize navrastnost investicie pre realitny fond je cca 20 rokov, co je dost. Toto je konvencny komercny obchod. 

Naproti tomu, predaje tychto podnikov vyniesli svojmu 51% nemu vlastnikovi za 10 rokov viac, ako boli naklady vynalozene, co je brutalne rychla navratnost investicie (!). 

Podivne praktiky, ako precenovanie aktiv na nove ceny (zvysenie uctovnej hodnoty podniku premietnute do mimoriadnych ziskov) tu ani nemusim spominat. 

Jasne, v statom vlastnenych firmach sa safari. Ale za predpokladu normalneho manazerskeho riadenia, bez tunelovania, by bol ich prinos pre verejne financie vyssi, ako kratkodobe vynosy z privatizacie. Toto nie je nejaky laviciarsky bullshit, ale prosty fakt. 

Pre Sukina - dan z prijimu FO, prave z titulu obrovskych moznosti na jej obchadzanie, percento ciernych prijimov (prave cez pochybne nastavenia zdanovania pravnickych osob umoznujuce vyplacanie penazi na cierno a tym padom velku sferu nepriznanych prijimov) nie je vobec smerodatne. Je nastavene totalne zle.


----------



## E499.3056

Sukino said:


> Napriklad rozhodnutie Smeru a jeho vlastnikov neprivatizovat Cargo stalo Slovensko za 6 rokov minimalne 800 milionov eur.


Predaj Carga bol nachystany ako tunel, co svedci aj o tom, ze traja zaujemcovia o kupu boli J&T, Penta a Slavia kapital.

Dalsia vec, ze do majetku Carga dali vsetky udrzbove kapacity, aby zvysili jeho hodnotu. Tieto priestory a pracovnikov by si ZSSK musela prenajimat od privatizera. Od 2011 dochadza k naprave a ZSSK sa dostala k casti opravnenych majetkov a zamestnancov.

A ako si dosla k sume 800 mil. eur?


----------



## easyman

zaq- said:


> ...
> 
> Povinnost.
> Obycajna povinnost obycajneho cloveka, ktory sa zhodou okolnosti dostal k informaciam, ktore by mohli rapidne zmenit jeho domovsku krajinu k lepsiemu.
> Dokonca tak, ze by sa tam on sam mohol vratit.
> 
> Pretoze je to povinnost, ktoru pokladam za hlavnu pricinu vsetkych problemov a sucastnej situacie na Slovensku.
> Podla mna, by uplne stacilo, keby urcita cast populacie tu povinnost jednocho mala, citil ju a spravala by sa podla nej.
> 
> Schvalne, skus si predstavit, ako by mohlo SLovensko vyzerat, keby si kazdy z nas zacal plnit tu svoju povinnost, ktora vyplyva jednak z jeho povolania, nech je akekolvek a jednak z jeho obcianskeho postavenia?
> 
> Keby:
> - si novinari dosledne plnili svoju ulohu a hladali by objektivitu a kladli by spravne otazky/
> - keby povinnost voci narodu citili politici a podla toho sa aj spravali?
> - keby ju citili obcania a pri akomkolvek preslape politikov by sa okamzite ozvali?
> - keby ju citila obycajna upratovacka, alebo zamestnanci technickych sluzieb, upratujucich svoje mesto?
> - keby ju citili primatori a na ich rebricku preferencii by bolo ich mesto a jeho uroven nadradene egoistickym zamerom jednotlivcov?
> - keby ju mali sudcovia a prokuratori, policajti a vysetrovatelia?
> - keby si vlastne vacsia ludi tu povinnost jednoducho plnila a na jej ebricku hodnot by bolo spolocenske blaho nadradene svojim vlastnym zaujmom?
> - keby Slovaci boli hrdi na svoju krajinu nie vtedy, ked za nich niekto nieco medzinarodne dosiahne(hokejisti), ale ked za ich krajinu dokazu spravit nieco oni sami?


Je to urcite pekna vizia a ja osobne by som bol velmi rad, keby bola realna, na Slovensku by bola najzelensia trava na svete a kazdy sa mal dobre. Obavam sa ale, ze zatial nie je splnena ta prva a zakladna podmienka – aby si svoje zakladne povinnosti plnilo dostatocne mnozstvo ludi na to, aby to malo efekt na vsetkych stupnoch. Statna sprava nevznikla sama od seba, vysla z a zmutovala do dnesneho stavu na zaklade mandatov, ktore obcania Slovenska dostali v legalnych volbach od inych obcanov. Takze pokial ta vacsina obyvatelov, ktora formuje postoj krajiny ako celku, bude suhlasit so sucasnou situaciou, zmena sa proste neuskutocni. 
Povedal by som, ze sucasna rozhodujuca vacsina je tvorena letargickymi, bezcielne prezivajucimi ludmi, ktori si jednak lepsi zivot nevedia predstavit, lebo ho nikdy nezazili, teda ani nemaju ziadnu motivaciu sa o neho usilovat, dalej ludmi lenivymi, ktorym vyhovuje silny az prebujnely stat, ktory sa o nich zdanlivo stara a ludmi, ktorym toto sedive prostredie vyhovuje a priamo na nom profituju. Otazka znie – ako co najelegantnejsie zmenit myslenie a rozhodovanie sa tejto vacsiny? Mna osobne napadaju len riesenia typu plosne bombardovanie, chemicky postrek, alebo obohacovanie pitnej vody. 



zaq- said:


> Co si myslis, ze spravilo z Nemcov ten narod, ktorym su dnes?
> My sa sice chceme mat rovnako, ako Nemci, ale my sa tak chceme mat kazdy sam - co je pre cel krajinu nerealne a nemozne, ked si drviva vacsina z nas, odmieta plnit tie svoje povinnosti, na tych nasich poziciach.
> 
> Na tuto zmenu postoja, vsak nikdy nie je neskoro a nie je to vobec tazke, zacat sa tak konecne spravat.


Preco sa nemci dostali tam, kde su neviem, nie som sociolog ani historik, ani som sa o to nejak konkretne nezaujimal. Predpokladam ze to bude mat nieco spolocne s tym, ze vacsina nemeckeho naroda sa ani po druhej prehratej vojne nebala zacat odznova vybudovat fungujucu krajinu, teda mali spolocnu viziu. Mohli sa na to vykaslat, lutovat sa a stracat cas hladanim dovodov, preco to nejde. Nieco v tom zmysle, ako to je vidno teraz na Slovensku.

Takisto mozem len predpokladat, ze ten prvorady dovod bol zaujem zapadnych vitaznych mocnosti na znovuvybudovani (zapadneho) Nemecka, vid Marshallov plan, menova reforma po vojne a pod. Cize komplet odlisna situacia ako vo vychodnej casti alebo na Slovensku v sucasnosti.


----------



## KLEPETO

Sukino said:


> *V rozpočte bude Kažimírovi chýbať ďalších 361 miliónov eur*
> 
> Toto skonci placom.


No žeby sa rozpočet otváral ešte skôr ako ubehne posledný deň zaplatenia daní? Ja som mu dával až 6 mesiacov. 
Uvidíme.


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Uz len zavedenie zapadoeuropskeho danoveho modelu je nemyslitelne preto, pretoze lepsie zarabajuci ludia a podnikatelia nebudu ochotny platit tie vyssie dane, pokial sa nezmeni radikalne pristup vlady ku korupcii a celkovy pristup statu k sluzbam, ktore obcanom za ich dane poskytuju.


icard: Ale ved toto tu hovorim minimalne pol roka.


----------



## kaxno

Sukino said:


> V teorii aj praxi je to hlupost.
> Vlada a statny aparat nema co podnikat v oblastiach, v ktorych dokazu sukromnici dosiahnut ovela lepsie vysledky.
> A pod sukromnikmi nemyslim oligarchov a korporacie, ktore dokazu podnikat neferovo prave vdaka napojeniam na vladu a statny aparat.


Nie je to hlupost. Tie firmy, ktore sa predavali (plynarne, elektrarne, distribucne spolocnosti), su vsetko prirodzene monopoly, ktore zo svojej podstaty maju byt statne. Ma to aj racionalny dovod, su oblasti v ktorych konkurencia nie je prospesna (do tejto oblasti patri aj sprava zeleznicnej infrastruktury). Preto maju tie firmy privlastok "strategicke". A boli odkupene rovnakymi firmami, ktore su...cuduj sa svete...statne 

Kupujuce firmy, nas tu neprislii zachranit a ucit manazerskemu riadeniu, dosli tu zarobit. To ako sukromnici "efektivne" podnikaju, nadherne predvadza ENEL v elektrarnach, kde sa dostavba Mochoviec kazdym rokom predrazuje, pricom to vyzera ze dokoncenie III a IV bloku bude stat viac zen prve dva + rozpracovanie druhych dvoch. Nehovoriac o tom, ze sa v tychto firmach deju prapodibne praktiky odpredaja cisto zrenovovanych budov, ich spatny leasing (velmi vyhodny) a pod. 

Co sa tyka Carga, toto treba chapat v sirsom kontexte. Stale plati, ze mame jednu z navyssich sadzieb za zeleznicnu dopravnu cestu, co je nechutne protekcionisticke opatrenie (ale legalne), braniace vstupu konkurencie. Realne to dopada tak, ze ZSSK je samozrejme v strate, lebo jeho naklady nie su pokryte v objednavkach vo verejnom zaujme a Cargo nie je schopne ponukat konkurencieschopne ceny. Zaroven, chyba pre jeho rozmach infrastruktura, kedze terminaly intermodalnej dopravy su u nas v plienkach a ucelene tazkotonazne vlaky uz "nie su v mode" (kedze sa prerusili vazby z byvalej RVHP). Podotykam, ze medzi kandidatmi na kupu, boli vzdy statom vlastnene spolocnosti, ci uz to boli OBB, alebo DB.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Alebo, ze tieto spravy stacia na to, aby prisiel akykolvek clovek z opozicie a zrusil Fica ako toaletny papier.


To je ten problem. Ze nezrusil. "Uspechy" nasej aktualnej modrej opozicie mozme teraz uz s cistym svedomim pripisat "globalnej konjunkture" prveho 10 rocia 21. storocia. Zial, teraz su ine podmienky a v kontexte vsetkych tych preslapov maju ludia (zial opravneny pocit), ze za tych mamlasov by tu tiez nebolo teraz lepsie. 

Jasne, argumenty su v jasny neprospech Fica (velke cisla ma seredne), ale v kontexte cisel malych a svojho PR + citovej stranky na svoj elektoriat to zial robi dobre. Obcasne bubu sukromnikom, milionarska dan - plni si svoj program a dokaze to predat. A zaroven sikovne podhadzovat temy aby sa o vsetkych preslapoch diskutovalo len okrajovo. Pravica sklamala svoj volicsky elektoriat, Fico zatial zial nie (je to o ocakavaniach).


----------



## wuane

kaxno said:


> "Uspechy" nasej aktualnej modrej opozicie mozme teraz uz s cistym svedomim pripisat "globalnej konjunkture" prveho 10 rocia 21. storocia.


Fuuu... podla mna je toto relativizovanie a znizovanie zasluh uz prehanate. Dobre,ja som tiez ochotny priznat,a zmenil som aj pohlad,ze Miklos ci Sulik nie su ekonomicki guru(ovia) ,a celkovo na uspechy pravice uz pozeram inac.Ale aj tak mi to pride ako prehnane tvrdenie. Jedna vec je porazka Meciara,s ktorym by nas s velkou pravdepodobnostou ´´globalna konjunktura´´ z velkej casti obisla. Druha vec je ,ze stastie sa usmeje na pripraveneho.Sucasna garnitura,alebo lavica,nevie najnovsie zostavit ani normalny rozpocet.Ked si ich predstavim tych istych ludi namiesto prvej Dzurindovej vlady(ako vitazov nad Meciarom),neverim ze by sme dosiahli podobnu konsolidaciu a nasledny rast ekonomiky. 

Ved Fico mal nedavno vyhlasenie,ze ekonomika je uz skonsolidovana,a teraz sa ide sustredit na rast. :nuts: Toto je podla neho skonsolidovana ekonomika??? WTF?! 

Prva Dzurindova vlada v danom case na danom mieste bola ta najlepsia dostupna moznost.


----------



## E499.3056

Sukino said:


> Dosiel som na to tak, ze som si precital nalinkovany clanok.
> ZSSK je tiez hlboko stratova a vykradana firma.


A v nom si nejaky Fero Mucka napisal co sa mu v noci snilo. 

Je to iba obycajny frustrovany ideologicky zaslepenec, ktory celkom zapada do ekonomickeho oddelenia SME, znameho pod nazvom Hlasna truba Ivana Miklosa. Staci si pozriet jeho ostatne clanky.

Tak po prve, vobec to nie je cista privatizacia, ked sa predava pod cenu a ked sa predava spolu s majetkom, ktory vyuziva statna osobna zlozka. Nie je v poriadku, ak o 100% akcii (teda statu nezostal ani minoritny podiel) bojuju 3 financne skupiny.

Na druhej strane, z coho si si taka ista, ze Cargo za 6 rokov stuplo na cene o 400 mil. eur?

Jediny krok, ktory by mal urobit stat a ktory by bol daleko prospesnejsi ako 12 mld. korun z predaja, by mal byt vyber riadiacich pracovnikov na zaklade vyberoveho konania a nie stranickej prislusnosti.


----------



## Sukino

E499.3056 said:


> A v nom si nejaky Fero Mucka napisal co sa mu v noci snilo.
> 
> Je to iba obycajny frustrovany ideologicky zaslepenec, ktory celkom zapada do ekonomickeho oddelenia SME, znameho pod nazvom Hlasna truba Ivana Miklosa. Staci si pozriet jeho ostatne clanky.
> 
> Tak po prve, vobec to nie je cista privatizacia, ked sa predava pod cenu a ked sa predava spolu s majetkom, ktory vyuziva statna osobna zlozka. Nie je v poriadku, ak o 100% akcii (teda statu nezostal ani minoritny podiel) bojuju 3 financne skupiny.
> 
> Na druhej strane, z coho si si taka ista, ze Cargo za 6 rokov stuplo na cene o 400 mil. eur?
> 
> Jediny krok, ktory by mal urobit stat a ktory by bol daleko prospesnejsi ako 12 mld. korun z predaja, by mal byt vyber riadiacich pracovnikov na zaklade vyberoveho konania a nie stranickej prislusnosti.


1, zatial si nedokazal urcit ani len moje pohlavie spravne, takze vysvetlovat nieco zlozitejsie moze byt zbytocne
2, 400 mil predajna cena + minimalne 400 milionov v stratach od 2006


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

Vy


----------



## zaq-

A p


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## E499.3056

Sukino said:


> 1, zatial si nedokazal urcit ani len moje pohlavie spravne, takze vysvetlovat nieco zlozitejsie moze byt zbytocne
> 2, 400 mil predajna cena + minimalne 400 milionov v stratach od 2006


Porucha osobnosti? Preco potom Milan tvrdi nieco ine?

K druhemu bodu. Firma za svoje posobenie dva razy vykazala zisk, po vytvoreni v 2005 a na konci globalnej konjunktury v 2008. Straty medzi tym mozme pripisat nasledovnemu – 2006 planovany predaj, teda stratova firma sa preda lacnejsie a 2009, kedy vyvrcholila globalna konjunktura a nastala hospodarska dekadencia, comu sa taky gigant akym je Cargo bez hromadneho prepustania a zbavovania sa majetku nemohol vyhnut.

A predavat firmu len preto, ze je statna a preto a posteriori zle manazovana, je podla mna nezmysel. Dost sme sa popalili pri predajoch gigantov typu SE alebo SPP. Napriklad nedavno spatne odkupeny Transpetrol je pravidelne v zisku. Cim to je? Ked sa chce, tak sa da.

Ale ked budu vsetci razit tuto primitivnu teoriu o skodnosti statnych firiem, tak sa ziadnej hospodarsky dobre manazovanej firmy nikdy nedockame.


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## wuane

EdITovodne som mal napisanu reakciu na Milanov post,ale zmazal som ju.Mozno ste si ju niekto stihli precitat,mozno nie,ale je to jedno. Na niektore osoby v politke mame skratka odlisny nazor,a ja som si uvedomil ze som svoj nazor povedal uz 100x a 101 krat to opakovat nie je potrebne.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Pocas vlady Meciara padlo SLovensko do velmi hlbokej priepasti, kde sa zacalo doslova topit v hovnach a vykaloch.
> Meciar, ten ho tam zaviedol, pretoze bol nemy, hluchy, slepy a psychopat.


Co ti ja viem Milan. Nechcem sa teda Meciara nijako zastavat, ale. V roku 1989 sme podedili Slovensko s prerusenymi hospodarskymi vazbami, nasa priemyselna zakladna bola totalne suboptimalna vzhladom na nove podmienky (padli nam odbytiska), + sme stali na prahu transformacie. Meciar pri tom, co robil len posluchal diktat zapadu - spustil privatizaciu. To ze tato dopadla ako dopadla nebola len jeho vina (mnozstvo korunovych privatizerov malo v zmluvach ze musia zisky reinvestovat a zabezpecit kontinuitu), ale tak boli vychcani, povytahovali z firiem spenazitelne aktiva a bolo. Predsa len, vela zprivatizovanych firiem dokaze fungovat aj dnes a nestrati sa ani v globalnej konkurencii. 

Rovnako, to ze sme boli v izolacii, mohla byt pricina, ale mohol to byt aj nasledok. Nasledok toho, ze Meciar nechcel ani pocut o tom, ze by odpredal strategicke podniky dalej. Tento odmietavy postoj sa zmenil, ked nastupila "naklonena" garnitura. Toto su uz teorie postavene na velmi tenkom zaklade, viac-menej by sa dali oznacit az za konspiracie, ale ked sa skusim odosobnit, tak tam vidim urcitu paralelu. 

Predsa len, pristupit do EU sme nemohli skor ako Rakusko, a nepristupovali sme tam sami, ale v baliku krajin, kde sme boli logickym doplnkom, kedze sa tak vytvorila suvisla hranicna linia. Cize netreba zase vidiet modru garnituru privelmi "ruzovo". 

A este pre Wuaneho. Ja ti tvoj pozitivny pohlad neberiem, predsa len, najvacsim benefitom Dzurindu bolo to, ze nas zbavil ery Meciara (a Slotu a jeho podobych kumpanov). Ale nic nie je ciernobiele ...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

Ok, doplnim, ten "diktat" sa moze kludne chapat ako usmernenie, alebo rady. Kazdopadne, nebolo to nieco, co by si Meciar vymyslel sam od seba. Druhak, ja sam som volil SDKU, kedze som tiez Meciara pokladal za stelesnenie zla a do istej miery "barieru" nasej dalsej integracii, ktoru som vnimal ako jedinu cestu pre Slovensko (teda hlavne v kontexte EU, Nato som bral ako nutne zlo).


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Zapad nerozmysla diktatorky a rozhodne nikoho do nicoho netlaci stylom, akym si to my predstavujeme.
> Naopak, Zapad je velmi tolerantny a snazi sa pomoct a poradit.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covert_United_States_foreign_regime_change_actions


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Vynikajuco napisane, aj ked sa priznam, ze nerozumiem tretej vete. :dunno:


Hej,zislo by sa ju trochu preformulovat,takto za bieleho dna sa javi trochu domotana uz aj mne :nuts:

Takze inymi slovami,bolo by priliz jednoduche mat 5-6 vybornych politickych alternativ a z nich si vyberat,cize je to uplne nerealne.Cim sa nevolenie mensieho zla stava uplne scestne,hlavne pri sucasnom volebnom systeme. Ine by to bolo,ak by bola potrebna nejaka minimalna ucast na volbach,dajme tomu 20% a po nedosiahnuti tejto kvoty by pre kandidujuce strany nastali nejake sankcie,aj ked si teraz neviem celkom dobre predstavit ako by take nieco mohlo fungovat. Ak bude ale na pravoplatne volby stacit co i len 1% ucast,tak je taketo uvazovanie uplne bezpredmetne.


----------



## Sukino

E499.3056 said:


> Porucha osobnosti? Preco potom Milan tvrdi nieco ine?
> 
> K druhemu bodu. Firma za svoje posobenie dva razy vykazala zisk, po vytvoreni v 2005 a na konci globalnej konjunktury v 2008. Straty medzi tym mozme pripisat nasledovnemu – 2006 planovany predaj, teda stratova firma sa preda lacnejsie a 2009, kedy vyvrcholila globalna konjunktura a nastala hospodarska dekadencia, comu sa taky gigant akym je Cargo bez hromadneho prepustania a zbavovania sa majetku nemohol vyhnut.
> 
> A predavat firmu len preto, ze je statna a preto a posteriori zle manazovana, je podla mna nezmysel. Dost sme sa popalili pri predajoch gigantov typu SE alebo SPP. Napriklad nedavno spatne odkupeny Transpetrol je pravidelne v zisku. Cim to je? Ked sa chce, tak sa da.
> 
> Ale ked budu vsetci razit tuto primitivnu teoriu o skodnosti statnych firiem, tak sa ziadnej hospodarsky dobre manazovanej firmy nikdy nedockame.


1, Ze milan trpi poruchou osobnosti, uz takmer vsetci tu pochopili, takze na to sa nevyhovaraj.

2, To je irelevantne, kedze faktom je, ze keby to bolo v 2006 predane, tak by stat zarobil priamo 400 milionov a navyse by nemusel kryt 400+ milionove straty.


----------



## zaq-

:r


----------



## wuane

V poslednej dobe som inac pozeral zamerne par relacii s Ficom a z jeho retoriky je coraz viac citit paniku. Utocit na opoziciu sposobom,ze ´´sa tesi z toho ak ma Slovensko zle vysledky´´ je maximalne ubohe a trapne. Rovnako znova zacina utocit na media ze neinformuju o dobrych spravach,ze by boli radsej ak by mohli informovat o ´´padnutom moste so 100 mrtvymi´´ . Ten chlap zacina uz aj navonok vykazovat znaky vaznych psychyckych problemov.Ak ich doteraz uspesne kryl,teraz sa mu to prestava darit. Takato komunikacia je priznacna pre ludi s pocitom viny a strachu.Sam vie do akych sraciek smeruje tuto krajinu,a pomali cuva do kuta so stiahnutym chvostom a bude kusat a stekat stale viac a viac,umerne k predpokladanym zlym hospodarskym vysledkom.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> :*Tu ma napada jedna otazka, ktoru sa priznam, ze nerozumiem, preco Ficovi este nikto doteraz nepolozil:*
> 
> On vie predsa sam najlepsie, ci je Gorila pravdiva, alebo nie.
> A to velmi jednoducho - ak jeho ucast v Gorile prebehla podla toho, ako je to v tom spise uvedene, ten spis je potom pravdivy.
> Ak v tom byte nebol, pripadne jeho ucast tam bola popisana nepravdivo, v tom pripade je velmi pravdepodobne, ze cely ten spis je vymysleny.
> 
> Preco mu teda nikto nepolozi tuto otazku a takto sa verejnost moze najlepsie dozvediet, od toho najkvalifikovanejsieho cloveka - premiera Slovenskej republiky, ci je kauza Gorila pravdiva, alebo nie?
> 
> Ked ta otazka v skratke znie:
> 
> _Bola opisana vasa domnela navsteva v tom konspirativnom byte, podla pravdivej skutocnosti?_


Tu otazku mu uz asi aj niekto polozil, ale on si aj tak, podobne ako pri vsetkom ostatnom, vzdy a stale melie to svoje (je to kauza druhej Dzurindovej vlady, nevtahujte nas do toho, keby som tam aj bol, tak ma to nijako nekompromituje, pitie coly nie je trestny cin atd.)

Podla mna je velkym problemom slovenskych medii a politiky servilnost, prilisna makkost a nekonfliktnost. Ti moderatori su, ak sa vydame cestou konspiracnych teorii, bud zaplateni alebo, ak sa budme drzat viac pri zemi, jednoducho nekompetentni a najma uprduzkani. 

Na Slovensku to nie su moderatori, ktori si urcuju koho si pozvu do svojej relacie a ako a o com sa bude viest diskusia. Naopak, su to politici, ktori si urcuju podmienky - pretoze ak nebude po ich, tak uz do danej relacie viac nepridu. Preto v TV snad ani nikdy nebol Slota s Bugarom, preto si Fico dlhu dobu mohol (a stale moze) chodit do diskusii sam, pripadne iba s ludmi podla svojho vyberu (obvykle Figel, pripadne alternant Bugar) a nie napriklad s takym Miklosom ci Sulikom. Taketo "epic" suboje sa uskutocnia maximalne tak pred volbami, kedy je vsetko este viac hrr ako obvykle a na nejaku hlbkovu argumentacnu diskusiu nie je absolutne cas - ide len o to odprezentovat par predvolebnych hesiel, fraz a prazdnych slubov.

Nasi moderatori nemaju status "hviezd" a "uznavanych osobnosti" (ako Larry King alebo snad aspon ako Vaclav Moravec), pricom ked do ich relacie politik nepride, tak tym neuskodi sebe a svojej povesti (ako by to malo normalne fungovat), ale predovsetkym moderatorom a sledovanosti ich programov. To opat suvisi aj s vseobecnou apatiou verejnosti, ktora by sa mala sama (prostrednictvom novinarov a roznych OZ) dozadovat odpovedi a ak ich politik svojvolne odmietne poskytnut, tak by ho to malo nadosmrti politicky diskreditovat.

Jedina moderatorka, ktora tu kedy v ramci svojej politickej diskusnej relacie nasadila skutocne nekompromisny ton debaty (tym myslim nekompromisny vo vseobecnosti ku vsetkym, bez ohladu na ich politicku prislusnost, a nie iba proti jednemu taboru, na co bola prislusna moderatorka, ktorej meno hned zmienim, v minulosti v markizackom Site tiez expert) bola Anna Ghannamova v prvom vydani svojho novovzniknuteho programu na TA3. Vtedy som si povedal, ze ta zena mozno fakt behom tych rokov mimo obrazovky vyzrela a dospela (napokon, v case jej medialnej absencie sa venovala prospesnemu projektu Hniezd zachrany). Ten jej styl moderovania vtedy zucastnenych top politikov dost poburil a stazovali sa nanho, cize keby zostala na moderatorskej stolicke aj nadalej, tak uz k nej zrejme nikto z vysokopostavenych (a dostmozno ani z ich nohsledov) nepachne. Uz dalsi tyzden sa ale pani moderatorka absolutne zhovadila a temu s prislusnymi hostami (Mojsejova, Belousovova, Matovic a tusim aj Budaj) absolutne nezvladla. Vtedy sa ukazalo, ze sa vobec nezmenila, ale iba vymenila jednu ideologiu za druhu (antimeciarizmus za bruselsku hyperkorektnost pri pristupe k mensinam, najma k Romom), a tej sa drzala rovnako vehementne ako tej predoslej. Nebola schopna udrzat si profesionalny odstup a navyse ani nebola dobra pripravena (odvtedy sa traduje vtip o ghannamovej rozku :lol a bolo prilis vidno jej opovrhovanie Mojsejovou sprevadzane snahou zosmiesnit ju. Po tomto fiasku sa jej televizny comeback velmi rychlo skoncil a tym aj nadej ci iluzie o skucne nekompromisnej a objektivnej diskusii, ktora ziadnemu politikovi nic nedaruje. Ta mdoeratorka, co nastupila po nej, uz bola opat absolutne makka, navyse neskusena a rozklepana - cize pre politikov uplny ideal.

Zaroven to to iste (ta makkost a argumentacna otupenost) vidim u vacsiny samotnych politikov. Kadejak sa pred kamerami hasterit a osocovat, ale nevytiahnut tie najtazsie kalibre. Vsak predsa nechceme, aby sa nam to nase medialne divadielko o nezmietelnom boji pravice s lavicou rozpadlo. Ti ostatni, ktori diskutuju ostrejsie (napr. Sulik), to asi tiez maju iba ako marketing, ktory mozu uplatnovat na politikov nizsej vyznamnosti (na Kazigrafka a pod.), kedze velke ryby ako Fico, na ktorych stoja preferencie strany, s nimi do diskusie nikdy nepojdu.

Podla mna je to nepisany pakt o neutoceni - vy nepojdete tvrdo po krku a nebude kriminalizovat nas a my na oplatku vas.


Pokial ide o to, preco sa Fico ku Gorile nemoze nikdy jednoznacne vyjadrit a pred odpovedou bude vzdy iba infatilne kluckovat, tak dovody som popisal tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99913143&postcount=511
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99954653&postcount=521


Pacilo sa mi vsak, ze Freso spomenul v tej relacii v reakcii na Ficovo kolovratkove "nas sa to nijako netyka a nekompromituje nas to" Hatara - uz som na to cakal ako na zjavenie, kedy mu to niekto konecne povie do oci (ci uz novinar, moderatorka alebo politicky oponent). Sice to nepovedal dostatocne dorazne, ale zase iba takym tym makkym nekonflitknym stylom, v dosledku ktoreho to hned upadne do zabudnutia (vid porovnanie so Sulikovym skvarenim Kazigrafka ohladne jeho plynovych grafov), ale aspon nieco...

Z Fresa a jeho pokojnej argumentacie som mal inak minule dobry pocit najma v Bielikovej relacii, ked donho moderator sustavne sil a on mu zakazdym uplne s kludom a vecne odpovedal/oponoval.

Bielik je inak v poslednom case casto objektom kritiky, nehovorim ze nezasluzene, ale aj tak mi pride smiesne, ze nikto z jeho kritikov to, co krituzuje na nom (jednostranmost, nadrziavanie, manipulatorstvo), nevidi na ich milovanych mienkotvornych periodikach a weboch (kde to v ramci tamojsich diskusii rozoberaju) a ich redaktoroch.


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> No neviem, ci to s tym like-om je nieco, z coho sa ja mam tesit, alebo skor nieco, za co sa ty mozes hanbit.
> Brat ano, ale davat nie? :dunno:


Preco sa mam hanbit?  Ze som ti, tak ako ty mne, dal like za prispevok, ktory sa mi vlastne ani moc nepacil a s ktorym som az tak nesuhlasil? :lol: 

Alebo, ze davam malo likeov? V tomto ma musis ospravedlnit, kedze som nikdy nemal facebook, tak na tieto veci nie som moc navyknuty a nevenujem im prilisnu pozornost...



zaq- said:


> Ak ta niekto zle pochopil, je to nieco ine, ako odporovat a vyhlasovat ze niekto nema pravdu, len preto, pretoze ma na vec opacny nazor.
> Kolko ludi, tolko uhlov pohladu.
> Zalezi len na nas, ci sa budeme snazit pochopit tie uhly pohladu ostatnych.
> 
> Alebo budeme iba tvrdohlavo stat za svojim a presviedcat druhu stranu o tej svojej pravde.


Ty si mi vycital, ze som na vec isiel moc priamo a rovno ti oponoval, nameisto toho, aby so sa k tomu dostal obklukou, v ramci ktorej by som vyjadril ciastocny suhlas s tvojimi tvrdeniami – ze takto so mnou ludia nebudu suhlasit.

Ja som ti odpisal:



Anuris said:


> Mne vsak pri mojej reakcii neslo nevyhnutne o to, aby so mnou niekto suhlasil a dal mi like. Ja som v prvom rade chcel vyjadrit svoj osobny nazor –a to pokial mozno v co najstrucnejsej forme bez nejakych zbytocnych formalnych obkecavaciek (dnes som sa uz k hudbe v inom threade rozpisal dost).


Ty (myslim :lol tvrdis, ze to nie je ujasnenie mojich motivacii, preco som co ako pisal, ktore si podla mna nespravne pochupil, ale ze je to zase len nejake odporovanie a vyhlasovanie, ze nemas pravdu...

A ja sa v tom uz zacinam dokonale stracat a uz neviem kto komu kedy preco a ako odporuje a ani kedy kto komu preco pisal, ze nema pravdu. :nuts::lol:

Neukoncime uz teda tieto slohove cvicenia? 

Ja by som ti tiez mohol napisat kadeco ohladne tvojho stylu vyjadrovania a (pisomneho) vystupovania na tomto fore a mojich dojmov z neho – nakoniec sam si si tu par stran dozadu pytal od ostatnych kritiku a vysvetlenie, co im na teba vadi (or something like that), kedze doteraz ti to tu nikto poriadne a otvorene nepvoedal.

Ale vies co, who cares? 

Naco to rozpitvavat, aj tak som mnohe (vacsinu) z tvojich prispevkov na tomto aj inych forach necital, a tak mozem mat zly ci skresleny dojem. Nas vzajomny kontakt bol zatial dost obmedzeny, takze moje nazory na teba (a naopak tvoje na mna) su dost irelevantne. 

Raz, ked to budes naozaj chciet a ja budem mat chut to spisat, ti to mozno poviem... ak si to teda v tom case este stale budem mysliet a medzitym mi to nevyvratis. Urcite to vsak nechcem a nebudem vytahovat teraz, ked by to bola iba neopodstatnena reakcia pomocou kritiky na kritiku – co viem, ze zo srdca neznasas. 

Ked uz by som sa mal na nieco zamerat a reagovat na to, tak su to skor niektore z tvojich (ale nielen tvojich) nazorov na poslednych 2-3 stranach, a nie priamo na teba ako osobu, ale ani to sa mi momentalne nechce (hoci uz som bol vcera v pokuseni a aj dnes som si neodpustil reakciu na Fica a Gorilu).  Na to, ze som sa doposial politicko-ekonomickym diskusiam na webe v podstate uplne vyhybal a ze som sem na toto forum povodne prisiel kvoli architekture a stavebnictvu, sa tu uz aj tak vyjadrujem k politike a ekonomike (a kope dalsich veci, ktore s hlavnym zameranim fora nemaju nic spolocne) viac ako dost. Dokonca sa v mnohych ohladoch stavam klasickym internetovym hundrosom, a to nie je nieco, s cim by som bol spokojny a co by som chcel u seba rozvijat.


----------



## zaq-

Si


----------



## Strummer

Nieco pre Milana ako inspiracia:

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/homes/passivhaus-budget

Pasivny dom, cena 1200 euro/m2. Nachadza sa v klimatickom pasme 4... Slovensko je pasmo 5 az 6, teda teplejsie. Toto je buducnost, nie ten tvoj papundekel.


----------



## zaq-

:e


----------



## Strummer

Ja sa ti len snazim pomoct, aby si vedel, co od teba zakaznici budu ziadat, ked sa raz rozhodnes tie tvoje domy stavat


----------



## zaq-

To


----------



## Strummer

Pokial viem, tak si tu tvrdil o tom, ze chces stavat domy podla Irskeho vzoru, a cena ma byt okolo 40 000. Nie je take tazke si konkretny dom irskeho typu, s rozpoctom 40k predstavit. Ale ak tie domy su nieco uplne ine, tak sa podel s nami, myslim ze vela ludi by to tu zaujimalo. Tusim uz aj Prievan sa ta pytal na energeticke parametre a dalsie info, nepamatam sa ze by si bol odpovedal.


----------



## zaq-

Ja


----------



## Phill

lebo Milan nam tu ten projekt podrobnejsie nepredstavil (alebo som si mozno iba ja nevsimol), ale inak by som s niecim takym suhlasil + by som zohladnil pripomienky ohladne energetickej narocnosti domov... ja osobne si take nieco predstavujem za projektom Bory, smerom na Zahorsku Bystricu, myslim, ze je to idealna lokalita na to, fajn okolie, dobra dostupnost a pribudajuce sluzby, uz teraz si tam predstavujem moderne futuristicke  byvanie 21. stor., to co je v irsku by som urcite nebral ako priklad  viem, ze Milan si to predstavuje ako statny projekt a dostupne byvanie, no ja by som si to vedel predstavit aj ako sukromnu investiciu jedneho developera, napr Penty


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Na zaver - podelit sa presne o tom, co chcem stavat a najma s tebou - odmietam.


Ale ved nie so mnou. S ludmi, pre ktorych tu na fore pises tvoje prispevky, ich to urcite zaujima a mozno by si ich ziskal viac na svoju stranu, keby videli nieco konkretne


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## E499.3056

Strummer said:


> Nachadza sa v klimatickom pasme 4... Slovensko je pasmo 5 az 6, teda teplejsie. Toto je buducnost, nie ten tvoj papundekel.


Tie cisla o nicom nevypovedaju. Thaxton, VA sa nachadza v subtropickom podnebnom pasme, Slovensko v miernom. Staci si porovnat priemerne mesacne teploty nedalekeho mesta Roanoke s Bratislavou a zistime, ze u nas teda teplejsie nebyva.

Akurat tam padne viac zrazok, pretoze su na upati Apalacskych vrchov od strany oceanu a preto tam neprevlada kontinentalna klima.


----------



## Strummer

E499.3056 said:


> Tie cisla o nicom nevypovedaju. Thaxton, VA sa nachadza v subtropickom podnebnom pasme, Slovensko v miernom. Staci si porovnat priemerne mesacne teploty nedalekeho mesta Roanoke s Bratislavou a zistime, ze u nas teda teplejsie nebyva.
> 
> Akurat tam padne viac zrazok, pretoze su na upati Apalacskych vrchov od strany oceanu a preto tam neprevlada kontinentalna klima.


A z toho vyplyva co? Ze rovnaky dom by u nas stal dvojnasobok? Alebo?


----------



## E499.3056

Strummer said:


> A z toho vyplyva co? Ze rovnaky dom by u nas stal dvojnasobok? Alebo?


Napisal si, ze u nas je teplejsie, co nie je pravda 

Do ceny sa nevidim, ten dom je tiez montovany z tych drevotrieskovych panelov, co aj u nas si niektori odvazlivci takto postavili domy, ale zaujimala by ma realna uspora oproti takemu ytongu alebo inym prefabrikovanym materialom.


----------



## Strummer

E499.3056 said:


> Napisal si, ze u nas je teplejsie, co nie je pravda


Tak podla hentej klasifikacie USDA tu teplejsie je, ja som ju nevymyslel.

Okrem toho ona je zalozena na _minimalnej zimnej teplote_, co je, si myslim, v situacii ked je rec o vykurovani, dobre kriterium, lepsie nez priemerna teplota. Asi aj preto je pouzivana v tomto kontexte, neviem, nevyznam sa v tom ale pride mi to logicke.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Nieco pre Milana ako inspiracia:
> 
> http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/homes/passivhaus-budget
> 
> Pasivny dom, cena 1200 euro/m2. Nachadza sa v klimatickom pasme 4... Slovensko je pasmo 5 az 6, teda teplejsie. Toto je buducnost, nie ten tvoj papundekel.


Samostatne stojace domy su, ekologicky aj ekonomicky, neudrzatelnym luxusom v prvom rade.


----------



## Phill

dobry filmik z dielne BBC o podnikani molocha


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

^^ ked už sme pri tých filmíkoch :lol: tie posledne sekundy hovoria za všetko 
v HD kvalite na FB http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=420901831314393





v HD kvalite na FB http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=420901831314393


----------



## Strummer

ked uz sa tu davaju filmy, este na toto som si spomenul:






je tam kopa dobrych zaberov z Burj Khalifa, Hong-Kongskych panelakov a roznych zaujimavych cinskych megaprojektov.


----------



## aquila

Strummer said:


> Nieco pre Milana ako inspiracia:
> 
> http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/homes/passivhaus-budget
> 
> Pasivny dom, cena 1200 euro/m2. Nachadza sa v klimatickom pasme 4... Slovensko je pasmo 5 az 6, teda teplejsie. Toto je buducnost, nie ten tvoj papundekel.


ono to co si sem dal je papundekel... tieto pasivne drevodomy su dobre pre konzumnych americanov, ale v nasich zemepisnych sirkach dlzkach a najma diletanstvu je to dost problem .. 

este drevostavbu bungalov, ako tak OK, ale poschodovy dom je po roku dvoch cista pohroma. temer chata feeling  bol si niekdy v modernom drevodome ? a to nemyslim blaue lagune ..


----------



## wuane

^^ ja som prezil 2 mesiace v drevenej americkej 2 podlaznej bytovke. Na nieco ako hluk,vrzganie alebo veci spojene s opotrebovanim drevenej konstrukcie som sa vonkoncom nemohol stazovat.


----------



## Sukino

> E499.3056 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Porucha osobnosti? Preco potom Milan tvrdi nieco ine?
> 
> K druhemu bodu. Firma za svoje posobenie dva razy vykazala zisk, po vytvoreni v 2005 a na konci globalnej konjunktury v 2008. Straty medzi tym mozme pripisat nasledovnemu – 2006 planovany predaj, teda stratova firma sa preda lacnejsie a 2009, kedy vyvrcholila globalna konjunktura a nastala hospodarska dekadencia, comu sa taky gigant akym je Cargo bez hromadneho prepustania a zbavovania sa majetku nemohol vyhnut.
> 
> A predavat firmu len preto, ze je statna a preto a posteriori zle manazovana, je podla mna nezmysel. Dost sme sa popalili pri predajoch gigantov typu SE alebo SPP. Napriklad nedavno spatne odkupeny Transpetrol je pravidelne v zisku. Cim to je? Ked sa chce, tak sa da.
> 
> Ale ked budu vsetci razit tuto primitivnu teoriu o skodnosti statnych firiem, tak sa ziadnej hospodarsky dobre manazovanej firmy nikdy nedockame.
> 
> 
> 
> 1, Ze milan trpi poruchou osobnosti, uz takmer vsetci tu pochopili, takze na to sa nevyhovaraj.
> 
> 2, To je irelevantne, kedze faktom je, ze keby to bolo v 2006 predane, tak by stat zarobil priamo 400 milionov a navyse by nemusel kryt 400+ milionove straty.
Click to expand...

Tak uz aj Fico priznal, ze nepredat Cargo bolo kolosalne debilnym rozhodnutim.
Fico: Keby U.S. Steel skončil, Cargo kľakne úplne na kolená

Aj ked dovodom je najskor obhajenie dotacii z dani vsetkych na udrzanie vychodniarskych hlasov.


----------



## Strummer

Dobry clanok o tom, ako by spravne malo vyzerat bankovnictvo (a ako aj vyzeralo, predtym nez z neho americania spravili zlodejske kasino):

One-man bank keeps German village business running


----------



## Anuris

^^ Tak ohladom bankovnictva, jeho pociatkov, sposobu fungovania a postupneho vyvoja do sucasnej podoby, ako aj o celkovo absurdnom a neudrzatelnom charaktere dnesnych na dlhoch postavenych financnych systemov a ekonomik, velmi dobre a zrozumitelne pojednavaju tieto dve animovane videa s nazvom "Money As Debt".


----------



## Anuris

Este jedno odlahcenejsie (a tak trochu aj konspiracne) video na tuto temu:


----------



## Sukino

Chcelo by to novu temu, Svetova ekonomika a politika


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Anuris said:


> ^^ Tak ohladom bankovnictva, jeho pociatkov, sposobu fungovania a postupneho vyvoja do sucasnej podoby, ako aj o celkovo absurdnom a neudrzatelnom charaktere dnesnych na dlhoch postavenych financnych systemov a ekonomik, velmi dobre a zrozumitelne pojednavaju tieto dve animovane videa s nazvom "Money As Debt".


1. Peniaze nevznikajú len ako dlh
2. Že je výška dlhov vyššia ako hodnota peňazí v obehu automaticky neznamená, že sa dlhy nedajú splatiť


----------



## Anuris

^^ To bolo reakcia na moj popisok tych videi alebo na samotne videa a ich obsah?

Podla mna to tie videa zhrnuju velmi dobre. Mozno v niektorych pripadoch autor trochu zvelicuje ("keby neexistoval dlh, neexistovali by ani peniaze" – existovali, ale nie v mnozstve, ake v sucasnosti potrebujeme), pointa vsak je trefna a popis fungovania celeho systemu sa mi zda byt tiez pomerne presny a vystizny. 

Ja som vsak studoval ekonomiu a bankovnictvo iba na strednej skole, co uz je par rokov dozadu a navyse mi to ani nebolo az tak blizke, kedze po skonceni strednej skoly som sa studijne zameral celkom inym smerom, i ked aj na VS sme jeden semester ekonomie (v podstate opacko zakladov z OA) mali a ekonomicke otazky sa okrem toho dotykaju aj mnozstva inych veci, ktore sme preberali na dalsich predmetoch.

Ty si mozno v ekonomii zbehlejsi a kvalifikovanejsi, tak v tych videach vidis viacej nedostatkov ako ja, ktoremu sa to zda byt vsetko ok. 

Peniaze nevznikaju iba ako dlh, ale ako dane videa ukazuju (staci si pozriet aspon to prve), tato forma ich vytvarania je v sucasnosti dominantnou a klucovou pre fungovanie sveta v jeho dnesnej podobe. 

Dlhy sa splatit v individualnych pripadoch daju, napriek tomu celkova uroven zadlzenia stale rastie, a to ci uz na na strane jednotlivych statov alebo ich obyvatelov. A to prave preto, ze dlhy (zvysene o vysoke uroky) sa spalacaju novymi dlhmi. Ako funguje len take Slovensko, ktore v tomto rozhodne nie je vynimkou, ani najhorsim prikladom? Rok co rok rozpocet v deficite, vyrovnany ci nebodaj prebytkovy nebol snad este ani raz. Velky problem nam robi uz dosiahnutie 3% deficitu a ak sa nam to podari, tak to bude slovenskymi a europskymi politikmi povazovane za velky uspech, vsetci sa budu navzajom tlapkat po pleciach a vytesene skerit do kamier. Dlh sa však bude prehlbovat dalej... akurat trochu pomalsim tempom. Slovensko ma pritom v porovnani s inymi statmi este stale vcelku nizku uroven zadlzenosti obyvatelstva.

Jednoducho, cely tento system je zly a neudrzatelny. Tak ako politiky neustaleho rastu, rozvoja, zvysovania zivotnej urovne a stym suvisiacej spotreby... Rast sa da iba do urciteho bodu, potom sa to musí zastavit, kedze dalsi rast uz nie je vzhladom na rozne obmedzenia (hlavne zo strany vycerpatelnych zdrojov) mozny. Bud to ludia vcas odhadnu sami alebo ich zastavi kolaps, ktory svojou neuvazenou, kratzrakou cinnostou sposobia.

Ani neustaly narast obyvatelstva nie je dobry. V nasich koncinach sa robi neviem aka tragedia z toho, ze mame nizky prirastok obyvatelstva a cochvila zacneme vymierat, ale to nie je ziadne vymierania – iba navrat do stavu prirodzenej rovnovahy s prirodou. resp. s okolitou realitou. Faza prechodu bude tazka, mozno aj velmi tazka a ak sa na nu spravne nepripravime, tak cela jedna generacia starych ludi (nas na tomto fore vratane), na ktorej dochodky nebude mat kto robit, na nu moze skaredo doplatit, ale az sa situacia ustabilizuje (rovnaky prirastok ako ubytok), tak to bude (ignorujuc teraz ine problemy, ktorym zrejme budeme musiet do buducnosti celit) zase dobre. Opacny vyvoj neustaleho pribudania obyvatelstva nie je v tomto smere ziadnou alternativou, ale postupnou cestou do zahuby, kedze, ako som uz povedal, rast sa neda donekonecna a raz tento rast musi narazit na realitu – vtedy uz ale moze byt neskoro na cestu spat.


----------



## [SK]peter

klidek, je iste, že sa naša generácia dožije globalneho konfliktu. a bude po nás, dlhoch, problémoch s počtom obyvateľov zeme, prvým pilierom....

takže menej filozofovania a viac užívania života


----------



## E499.3056

Fuha Anuris, tieto stanoviska, ako keby si bol deformovany FiF UK


----------



## Anuris

Vsak mozno aj som.  Niekto je deformovany FiF, niekto EUBA a dalsi FIIT, ale tak trochu poznaceni sme vsetci (a nielen skolami, na ktorych sme studovali).


----------



## Strummer

Koro said:


> 2. Že je výška dlhov vyššia ako hodnota peňazí v obehu automaticky neznamená, že sa dlhy nedajú splatiť


To je pravda. Dlhy sa daju splatit ak: 1. to umoznuju dostupne zdroje a 2. je dostatocny narast realnej produktivity. Takze dlhy nie su v principe zle. A presne takto funguju male retailove banky ako spominana v tom clanku. Bankar pozicia peniaze susedovi stavarovi, pretoze vie, ze ten za ne postavi realny dom, ktory bude sluzit 200 rokov. Pozicia ich pekarovi na novu pec, pretoze vie ze investicia bude generovat realne zvysenie produktivity. Tiez tak "vytvori peniaze z nicoho", ale v ramci realneho limitu.

Zle je to, ze poslednych 500 rokov sa prvy bod uplne ignoruje, a druhy sa strasne precenuje. Takze si myslime ze zdrojov mame nekonecno, a ze nasa produktivita je uzasne vysoka. Ani jedno z toho nie je pravda, pricom to druhe vlastne tiez suvisi s tym prvym (iluzia vysokej produktivity zapadnej spolocnosti vznikla prave vdaka zdanlivo nekonecnym zdrojom... dobre to ilustruje polnohospodarstvo, ktore tu stale spominam... "sme schopni uzivit miliardy ludi, a je to zasluha nasej vysokej produktivity!" - v skutocnosti nie je, je to len zasluha 10-nasobnych vstupov z ropy. Produktivita polnohospodarstva ocistena o vplyv fosilnych paliv sa oproti minulosti nijak vyrazne nezmenila, v niektorych podmienkach dokonca poklesla).


----------



## kaxno

Najhorsie je, ze niekto tvrdi, ze rozumna miera deficitu je 3% HDP. Toto plati v pripade, ked je rast ekonomiky vyssi, ako tieto 3% a napriek tomu, ze sa zvysi dlh, rastie aj HDP (ktore same o sebe ale este o nicom nevypoveda, kedze HDP je sice vytvoreny na nasom uzemii, ale nie je v 100% prijimom verejneho sektora, resp. verejnych rozpoctov). Vsetky tieto "Maastrichtske poucky" treba zahodit a adaptovat na sucasne podmienky globalnej stagnacie, resp. recesie (alebo velmi pomaleho rastu). Ani takemu SVK sa dlh za jeho existenicu nikdy nezmensil, akurat nam rastlo HDP rychlejsie ako bola vyska deficitov statneho rozpoctu. To len tak na okraj  

Btw, Strummer, dobra diskusia zo Zudelom a spol na trende. 
Vo vacsine pripadov s nimi suhlasim, ale teraz je cela ta ich dogma o priskrtenej monetarnej politike uplne scestna. Aj ked do spolocnosti naleju miliardy, tieto povedu akurat k tomu, ze budu vznikat akurat dalsie bubliny a bude sa prehlbovat nerovnomerna distribucia. Spotrebu tym nerozhybu, kedze panuje globalny pesimizmus a ludia proste neveria na "lepsie zajtrajsky", tak utlmuju zbytocnu spotrebu. A to vidim aj vo svojom okoli, na ludoch, ktory maju plat radovo v 1000kach EUR, ze premyslaju "racionalne".

@ Peter - Aj ked je pravdepodobnost vojenskeho konfliktu dost pravdepodobna, ludia odmietaju svoje uspory (a tych je casto krat dost) rozlievat do spotreby. Resp. je stav taki, ze ti co na to maju, ju maju uspokojenu a nevedia co od radosti a ten zbytok, na to zial nestaci ...

@ Anuris - v Tvojom prispevku je jedna vec, ktora nuti tiez cloveka na zamyslenie - a to ze boom zapadu bol zapricineny aj tym, ze zapad zazival populacnu exploziu (z viacerych hladisk, ci to bola povojnova euforia, dostupnost surovin, ropy, pokrokmi v medicine (docasnym zlyhanim prirodneho autoregulacneho mechanizmu) - kazdym rokom bolo viac a viac ludi, bolo pre koho stavat, prebiehal rozvoj miest a pod. Bolo komu predavat vsetky tie sabrachy. Aktualne vsetko pocita s tym, ze budeme dalej rast, ze sa budu zvysovat intenzity dopravy, ze ludia budu mat aut, ze ich bude viac. Si zoberte, keby poklesne pocas najblizsich par 10 roci populacia na uroven, na ktorej bola pred pol storocim. Zrazu by bolo tolko domov, bytov, prazdnych parkovisk ... Tym chcem ale povedat aj to, ze ludstvo potrebuje impulz. Ak vymyslime do par rokov warpovy pohon a budeme vediet lietat na ine planety ktore mozeme vycicat z nerastov (sebecky), tak si mozeme ist pustit ruzovych slonikov  Inak nas caka cesta k efektivite a intenzifikacii, k obmedzeniu plytvania, k uplnej zmene hodnotovych priorit v spolocnosti (postupom casu).


----------



## Name user 1

1. banky vyuzili neregulaciu financneho odvetvia... na kradnutie a spekulacie
2. staty vyuzili lacne uroky na konzumacie (kupovanie volicov - aka Grecko, penzia v 50r, rozne istoty, ale bez narastu produktivity statu) a spolu so korupciou v statom riadenych firmach je to vybusny koktail

teraz sa to vracia k rovnovahe..

dlhy to nie je len konzumcia - penzie, socialne davky...ale aj investicie do buducnosti - infrastruktura, investicie firiem do rozsirovania, hypoteky beznych ludi


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Precitaj si napriklad spominaneho Graebera. Alebo tohto pana alebo tohto. Mozno sa ti trosku otvoria obzory a pochopis ze dnesna ekonomia je zalozena na praktickych skusenostiach len poslednych 150 rokov, ktore ale, kvoli specifickym podmienkam, nemozu mat, a ani nemaju, vseobecnu platnost  Adam Smith sa musi v hrobe obracat.


Adam Smith bol kapitalista a jeho neviditelna ruka trhu je vlastne to co zapricinilo financnu krizu. Tento pan ekonom (a nemyslim to v zlom) patri do 18. storocia a nech tam aj ostane...

bez regulacii sa budu taketo krizy znovu a znovu opakovat.. aspon to je vseobecny konsenzus nie len v EU ale aj USA


----------



## Strummer

A ako som pisal, mne stacil rok 2008. Vdaka tomu ze mame internet, je dnes velmi lahke porovnat si vyjadrenia a predikcie roznych ludi. A to iste plati pre to, co sa deje dnes. Ak sa ekonomovia tvaria, ako keby tu v roku 2008 pristali Martania, a ani dnes nie su absolutne schopni akejkolvek realnej prognozy vyvoja, tak o com to svedci? Skoda ze neviem najst jeden graf, co som videl minuly tyzden, v suvislosti s mojou oblubenou temou, cena ropy. Boli tam agregovane predpovede ceny ropy z dielne International Energy Agency, od roku 1998 od dnes. Kazda jedna "predpoved" bola jednoducho rovna ciara od aktualneho stavu, aku by vedelo nakreslit 5-rocne dieta. Pricom realny vyvoj bol samozrejme niekde uplne inde. Neskutocne nieco...


----------



## Name user 1

Herman Daly - Sustainable development to je kam musi civilizacia smerovat

sucasna ekonomia je o uprave "Washington consensus", ktorym sa donedavna riadili institucie ako IMF (Medzinarodny menovy fond), WB (Svetova banka), ci krajiny vychodnej a strednej europy po 1989 (od Ruska az po Cesko). Washington consensus bol vlastne navrat k zakladom ekonomie- Adam Smith a nedopadlo to najslavnejsie. Na empirickom vyskume porovnavania krajin mozme vidiet vysledky statov, ktore prijali tieto pravidla a tie ktore sli svojou cestou 

- vyborny ekonom s pracami na temu vyvoja sucasnej ekonomiky a trhu je Joseph E. Stiglitz


----------



## Strummer

Od Stiglitza som cital dost clankov a knihu Freefall, ale ako vravim, ked sa pozriem na vyvoj pred rokom 2008 a po nom, tak to myslim nepotrebuje komentar. Oznacovat ekonomiu za "vedu", ked sa clovek pozrie na historiu 20teho storocia, mi pride dost komicke.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> Washington consensus bol vlastne navrat k zakladom ekonomie- Adam Smith a nedopadlo to najslavnejsie.


Ja som ale hovoril o skutocnom Adamovi Smithovi, nie o tom, co z neho spravili ekonomovia. On totiz nebol ani zdaleka ten zastanca volnej trhovej dzungle za akeho ho povazujes...

http://thesustainableadamsmith.org/excerpts/



> For centuries, economists have considered a transition from a growing economy to a stable one, from classical economists like Adam Smith down to present-day ecological economists. Adam Smith is famous for the ideas in his book The Wealth of Nations. A central theme of the book is the desirable consequences of each person pursuing self-interest in the marketplace. He theorized and observed that people trading in open markets leads to production of the right quantities of commodities, division of labor, increasing wages, and an upward spiral of economic growth. *But Smith recognized a limit to economic growth. He predicted that in the long run, population growth would push wages down, natural resources would become increasingly scarce, and division of labor would approach the limits of its effectiveness.*


Problem dnesneho sveta nie je v "neviditelnej ruke", ale v tom, ze sme sa dostali na koniec moznosti expanzie. Neviditelna ruka ako taka dnes funguje velmi dobre, staci sa pozriet na Cinu. Bohatstvo v ramci planety sa vyrovnava, a to je velmi dobra vec. Ekonomovia si sice mysleli, ze to vyrovnavanie bude sposobom "my budeme rast a oni budu rast rychlejsie a dobehnu nas", realita je taka ze my klesame a oni rastu a stretneme sa niekde v strede.

Kazdpadne aby som to uzavrel, moj nazor je ten, ze spolocnost v situacii nedostatku zdrojov ma len jednu cestu a to prechod k steady-state systemu. Bohuzial sa obavam, ze to bude steady-state system feudalneho typu, neverim na to, ze je realne mozne fungovanie demokratickej, socialne spravodlivej spolocnosti s regulovanou ekonomikou v takejto situacii.


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Oznacovat ekonomiu za "vedu", ked sa clovek pozrie na historiu 20teho storocia, mi pride dost komicke.


ekonomika je veda.

- kontrola infalcie (cez urokovanie narodnych bank, uprava zdanovania, uprava uprava obchodnych barier s okolytymi statmi, ci liberalizacia trhu, ochrana domaceho priemyslu, spravna subsidizacia) znamena v konecnom dosledku dlhodobe investicie, jej nekontrola (aka Argentina v dnesnych dnoch) znamena znicenie domaceho trhu a nakrocenie k bankrotnej situacii


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Ja som ale hovoril o skutocnom Adamovi Smithovi, nie o tom, co z neho spravili ekonomovia. On totiz nebol ani zdaleka ten zastanca volnej trhovej dzungle za akeho ho povazujes...
> 
> http://thesustainableadamsmith.org/excerpts/


avsak to nevysvetluje financny kolaps trhu, ale prave volny kapitalizmus bez regulacie!, ktoreho Adam Smith bol velkym zastancom



Strummer said:


> Problem dnesneho sveta nie je v "neviditelnej ruke", ale v tom, ze sme sa dostali na koniec moznosti expanzie.


- inac na koniec moznosti expanzie v danom *He predicted that in the long run, population growth would push wages down, natural resources would become increasingly scarce, and division of labor would approach the limits of its effectiveness*. koncepte neexistuje, skor marginalne zvysovanie nakladov do nekonecna! takze teoreticky aj produktivita moze drzat krok so zvysovanim nakladov... (studovane je to v UK ako zakladny kamen ekonomickeho spravania spolocnosti spolu s *absolute & comparative advantage*)

- urcite ani ja a ani ty nemame pristup ku komplexnej informacii kolko na svete je pod morami ropy, ci metanu (ktory moze v buducnosti nahradit konvecne paliva, ak si na toto narazas)

- technologie a inovacie by nemali byt podcenovane..


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> ekonomika je veda.


Nie je. Len sa tak na prvy pohlad tvari. Ekonomia je mix humanitnych oborov (hlavne sociologie a filozofie) plus nejakych tych matematickych metod. Ale jej aplikacia vedeckej metody (hypoteza, experiment, teoria, experiment atd... a na nich zalozena predikcia) je zufalo slaba. Alchymisti tiez neboli vedci, aj ked mali casto realne vysledky.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> - urcite ani ja a ani ty nemame pristup ku komplexnej informacii kolko na svete je pod morami ropy, ci metanu (ktory moze v buducnosti nahradit konvecne paliva, ak si na toto narazas)
> 
> - technologie a inovacie by nemali byt nepodcenovane..


Dva standardne argumenty, obidva v rovine nabozenskej viery, zalozene na vynimocnej situacii poslednych 150 rokov, presne ako som pisal. Oproti tymto 150 rokom stoji neporovnatelne viac historickych skusenosti, ktore tieto domnienky nepotvrdzuju. Dve udalosti: post-Kolumbovska expanzia a objav fosilnych paliv sposobili, ze zapadna civilizacia sa vyhla problemu nedostatku zdrojov. Odvodzovat z tychto dvoch udalosti nejake pravidla je nabozenstvo, nie veda.


----------



## Name user 1

ekonomia je zalozena na opakovanom socialnom pozorovani a vysledku spojenom s matematikou (tak ako ine exaktne vedy), ked ponuknem vyssi plat, tak prides pracovat ku mne, ked ti ponuknem nizsi urok z uveru, tak prides si pozicat peniaze odo mna, ked zvysim vyber dani, bez toho aby bola ponuknuta protisluzba, tak populacia bude nespokojna..

ekonomicke pojmy ako specializacia, absolutna a komparativna vyhoda umoznili industralizaciu

prave pochopenie ekonomickeho spravania spolu s reformami v oblasti nabozenstva a vedeckeho pokroku rozhodlo, ze v novoveku mala zapadoeuropska civilizacia mala vdaka hospodarskym reformami pred ostatnymi krajinami naskok

keby nebolo pochopenia ekonomiky a trhu, tak by tazko udrzali celky ako EU, ekonomicky nevzdelany clovek nechape preco by mal podporovat chudobne krajiny (aka Nemecko - Slovensko) - nie, nie je to preto, ze Nemci su solidarni, ale Nemci nas podporuju vdaka obojstrannym vyhodam ... aj to je rozdiel od roku 1920, ci 1930 ked kazda krajina "kopala" za seba a krajiny spolu nespolupracovali. Vzajomna spolupraca je mutualne ekonomicky vyhodna..


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> ekonomicke pojmy ako specializacia, absolutna a komparativna vyhoda umoznili industralizaciu
> 
> prave pochopenie ekonomickeho spravania spolu s reformami v oblasti nabozenstva a vedeckeho pokroku rozhodlo, ze v novoveku mala zapadoeuropska civilizacia mala vdaka hospodarskym reformami pred ostatnymi krajinami naskok


Ehm, nie. Industrializaciu a naskok zapadu sposobil vyhradne "objav" a kolonizacia americkeho kontinentu a nasledny prisun gigantickeho bohatstva do Europy. Predstav si, ze by niekto dnes objavil dalsi kontinent, rovnako bohaty na zdroje, myslis ze by zalezalo na tom, ci chape alebo nechape ekonomicke spravanie alebo na reformach? Mimochodom, bolo len uplnou nahodou, ze americky kontinent sme objavili skor nez Cinania. Keby nebol jeden cinsky cisar chvilu predtym zakazal cinanom moreplavbu, Kolumbus by v amerike nasiel cinanov.


----------



## Name user 1

objavenie noveho kontinentu a extenzivna tazba bohactva su prave nasledky ekonomickeho rozvoja 

nie je nahoda, ze Ameriku objavili Europania a nie Cinania, Indovia, ci Japonci... v zivote nic nie je nahoda ani novy patent, ci vyvoj lode, ktora vtedy mohla preplavat Altantik


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> objavenie noveho kontinentu a extenzivna tazba bohactva su prave nasledky ekonomickeho rozvoja
> 
> nie je nahoda, ze Ameriku objavili Europania a nie Cinania, Indovia, ci Japonci... v zivote nic nie je nahoda ani novy patent, ci vyvoj lode, ktora vtedy mohla preplavat Altantik


Ako uz som pisal velakrat, toto su nazory 19teho storocia, davno prekonane novymi historickymi dokazmi. Dnesna antropologia a historia su uz niekde uplne inde. Slovo "nahoda" som pouzil v zmysle "casova nahoda", kedze tie udalosti nasledovali kratko po sebe. Ten zakaz moreplavby bol na zaciatku 15teho storocia, cinania vtedy mali flotilu ktora by bola bez problemov schopna kolonizovat cely svet:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zheng_He

A co sa tyka realneho pozadia europskej expanzie, ocisteneho od ideologickych, filozofickych, nabozenskych a rasistickych bludov, odporucam tuto knizku:

http://www.amazon.com/Guns-Germs-Steel-Fates-Societies/dp/0393317552

Ekonomovia sa na svet pozeraju ocami 19teho storocia, to je smutny fakt.


----------



## Strummer

Este aby som doplnil preco to tak rozoberam: lebo si myslim ze otazka "su zapadne ekonomicke teorie schopne fungovat v praxi aj bez neustaleho prisunu zdrojov z externeho prostredia?" je ta najdolezitejsia otazka do buducnosti. Pretoze ked sa pozriem na minulost, tak mi odpoved vychadza ako jednoznacne "NIE SU". Pretoze sa kratkozrako pozeraju len na obdobie, ked bola Europa zasobovana bohatstvom zo zamoria, a so situaciami skutocneho trvaleho nedostatku zdrojov nemaju ziadne skusenosti. A dokonca idu tak daleko, ze si nedostatok zdrojov vobec nepripustaju ("technologicky pokrok to vyriesi").

To ti ale v skole nevysvetlia


----------



## Name user 1

kecanie bez podchytenia nejakymi relevantnymi a hlavne overenymi udajmi nie je nic pre mna... to je tak do krcmy u piva.. 

myslim, ze na predchadzajucich 2 strankach je toho odo mna dost, co bolo na srdci


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Este aby som doplnil preco to tak rozoberam: lebo si myslim ze otazka "su zapadne ekonomicke teorie schopne fungovat v praxi aj bez neustaleho prisunu zdrojov z externeho prostredia?" je ta najdolezitejsia otazka do buducnosti. Pretoze ked sa pozriem na minulost, tak mi odpoved vychadza ako jednoznacne "NIE SU". Pretoze sa kratkozrako pozeraju len na obdobie, ked bola Europa zasobovana bohatstvom zo zamoria, a so situaciami skutocneho trvaleho nedostatku zdrojov nemaju ziadne skusenosti. A dokonca idu tak daleko, ze si nedostatok zdrojov vobec nepripustaju ("technologicky pokrok to vyriesi").
> 
> To ti ale v skole nevysvetlia


ps - svedsko, finsko, ci nemecko, tkore bolo znicene a predsa su znova top -- porozmyslaj o zapadnej filozofii, nie je to vykradanie, ale pochopenie..

- ponukas ine filozofie, ale ani jedna z nich nedosiahla, to co tieto krajiny, alebo tie co ich nasledovali Japonsko, ci Juzna Korea (pro-exportne orientovane zalozene na vysokej konkurencioschoponsti)

- ps EU ma najvyssiu enviromentalisticku technologiu dostupnu spomedzi ostatnych ekonomickych blokov, ci krajin

- ps2 to nie je o skole, ale o realite okolo seba, ale to niektorym ludom nevysvetlis


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> kecanie bez podchytenia nejakymi relevantnymi a hlavne overenymi udajmi nie je nic pre mna


Davam ti sem literatury dost, v kazdej z nich mas hromadu referencii a konkretnych overitelnych dat. Precitaj si aspon Guns, Germs & Steel, dostalo to Pulitzerovu cenu, a nedavno mi hovoril kamos ze to mali ako povinne citanie na vysokej skole v predmete politicka geografia. To je uplne zakladna literatura, od toho sa mozes odpichnut. Alebo ak chces, kludne mi tu daj literaturu podobneho typu, ktora vysvetluje "nadradenost zapadnej civilizacie", ja sa rad vzdelam. Cital som Francisa Fukuyamu, a ten je teda co sa tyka pristupu k faktom a realite dost tragicky. O prognozach ani nehovorim, jeho End Of History je dnes akurat tak na smiech, po 20 rokoch.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> - ponukas ine filozofie, ale ani jedna z nich nedosiahla, to co tieto krajiny


Uz naposledy: historia nezacina v roku 1850. A ani nekonci v roku 1989, ako si myslel Fukuyama, ked sebavedomo vyhlasoval presne to iste co tu teraz pises ty.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> porozmyslaj o zapadnej filozofii, nie je to vykradanie, ale pochopenie


Bez gigantickeho 400 rokov trvajuceho vykradania kolonii by ziadne "pochopenie" neexistovalo. Mas aspon pribliznu predstavu, kolko bohatstva bolo transferovaneho napriklad do Britanie z Indie, toho bohatstva, ktore financovalo priemyselnu revoluciu? Ocividne nie.


----------



## Name user 1

Nemecko, Japonsko, Juzna Korea nemaju prirodne zdroje, ale MAJU LUDSKE ZDROJE a niektore z nich boli po WW2 totalne znicene a predsa sa v nich maju ludia lepsie ako 95 % svetovej populacie

ps - moses k nim pridat aj Svedsko, Svajciarsko (bankovnictvo - klasicky priklad vyuzitia ekonomiky v svoj prospech), ci Finsko..


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Bez gigantickeho 400 rokov trvajuceho vykradania kolonii by ziadne "pochopenie" neexistovalo. Mas aspon pribliznu predstavu, kolko bohatstva bolo transferovaneho napriklad do Britanie z Indie, toho bohatstva, ktore financovalo priemyselnu revoluciu? Ocividne nie.


skor sa zamysli nad tym preco to bola prave Britania, ktora dokazala si podmanit 50x vacsiu populaciu v Indii a nie naopak ...

- ano je to tak vdaka pokroku, technologii a socialnym vedam... ako napriklad specializacia opisana ekonomiou dokazala Britania zvysovat produktivitu, nasledne expandovat a technologickym pokrokom ovladat obrovsku risu


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> skor sa zamysli nad tym preco to bola prave Britania, ktora dokazala si podmanit 50x vacsiu populaciu v Indii


Ok, tak uz posledny prispevok: presne toto je komplexne a uplne konzistentne vysvetlene v Guns, Germs & Steel, vratane mnozstva referencii a prikladov.


----------



## Name user 1

takze uz konecne pripustas, ze ekonomika (skrz specializacie a nasledneho zvysovania produktivity) bola za tym, ze zapadne krajiny su tam kde su...ale ako vidis mas v predchadzajucom poste priklad, ze to ide aj bez rabovania prirodnych zdrojov cudzich krajin..


----------



## Strummer

Sorry, ale ja nie som ucitel dejepisu. O postupnosti historickych udalosti si mozes precitat aj sam. Keby si to urobil, tak by si mozno vedel, preco si Britania podmanila Indiu a nemyslel by si si naivne ze to islo "bez nakradnuteho bohatstva". Ono to totiz bez nakradnuteho bohatstva neslo. Bez toho bohatstva, ktore Britania predtym nakradla z inych svojich kolonii na druhom konci sveta. Dnes tie byvale kolonie poznas pod nazvom USA.


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Sorry, ale ja nie som ucitel dejepisu. O postupnosti historickych udalosti si mozes precitat aj sam. Keby si to urobil, tak by si mozno vedel, preco si Britania podmanila Indiu a nemyslel by si si naivne ze to islo "bez nakradnuteho bohatstva". Ono to totiz bez nakradnuteho bohatstva neslo. Bez toho bohatstva, ktore Britania predtym nakradla z inych svojich kolonii na druhom konci sveta. Dnes tie byvale kolonie poznas pod nazvom USA.


preco sa Britania do USA dostala pred azijskymi, ci africkymi, ci juhoamerickymi krajinami a hlavne dokazala dlhodobo etablovat... porozmyslaj.. aj Britania bola ohrozovana Europskymi mocnostami v Europe a predsa dokazala dobyvat mimo...ci preco prave Portugalci, Spanieli, Francuzi predbehli ine krajiny sveta.... 

ale svet nie je len o Cine a Europe..Ameriku mohol objavit hocikto, ale vlastne ju objavi len ta krajina, ktora je vyspelejsia ako ostatne...

este mi neda Strummer - o tvojom nazore na ekonomiku



Strummer said:


> Nie je. Len sa tak na prvy pohlad tvari. Ekonomia je mix humanitnych oborov (hlavne sociologie a filozofie) plus nejakych tych matematickych metod. *Ale jej aplikacia vedeckej metody (hypoteza, experiment, teoria, experiment atd... a na nich zalozena predikcia) je zufalo slaba. *Alchymisti tiez neboli vedci, aj ked mali casto realne vysledky.


specializaciu, ktora spustila industralizaciu v UK popisal a nasledny vznik najvacsej rise na svete opisal prave skot zijuci v BRITANII Adam Smith 

-The Wealth of Nations : First published in 1776, the book offers one of the world's first collected descriptions of what builds nations' wealth and is today a fundamental work in classical economics. 

*Through reflection over the economics at the beginning of the Industrial Revolution the book touches upon broad topics as the division of labour, productivity and free markets.*

:cheers:


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> Nemecko, Japonsko, Juzna Korea nemaju prirodne zdroje, ale MAJU LUDSKE ZDROJE a niektore z nich boli po WW2 totalne znicene a predsa sa v nich maju ludia lepsie ako 95 % svetovej populacie
> 
> ps - moses k nim pridat aj Svedsko, Svajciarsko (bankovnictvo - klasicky priklad vyuzitia ekonomiky v svoj prospech), ci Finsko..


Dakujem za potvrdenie. Ziadna z tychto vymenovanych krajin nie je schopna fungovat samostatne, kazda sa svojim sposobom "prizivuje" na niekom inom. Mozes mi vysvetlit, na kom sa bude "prizivovat" globalna ekonomika? Komu budeme prat spinave peniaze ako Svajciarsko? Mimozemstanom? Ja viem, viem, "komparativne vyhody", vdaka ktorym sa krajiny tak uzasne doplnaju v jednom harmonickom rozvijajucom sa celku :lol: Prestan snivat a skus sa pozriet na realitu mimo tychto krajin, na zvysok sveta. V momente ked sa naplno prejavi nedostatok zdrojov vsetky tieto vznesene idealy skolabuju, tak ako sa to stalo vzdy doteraz v dejinach.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> preco sa USA sa dostala pred azijskymi, ci africkymi, ci juhoamerickymi krajinami a hlavne dokazala dlhodobo etablovat


Pretoze ukradli povodnym obyvatelom obrovsky kontinent plny takmer nevycerpatelnych zdrojov (Oops, tu si to opravil, vyzeralo to tak ze sa pytas preco si USA vybudovali poziciu, takze odpoved je k tomu)



Name user 1 said:


> specializaciu, ktora spustila industralizaciu v UK popisal a nasledny vznik najvacsej rise na svete opisal prave skot zijuci v BRITANII Adam Smith


Pisal som niekde, ze mal Smith pravdu vo vsetkom? To je argument na urovni "dialnice su zle, lebo ich staval Hitler". Smith zil vo svojej dobe a tomu zopdoveda tema jeho prace. Rovnako ako ty ani on nebol schopny urobit odstup od pozicie v ktorej sa nachadzal. Ono to totiz nie je lahke, povedat si uprimne "sme vrahovia a zlodeji". Samozrejme tam boli aj nabozenske vplyvy atd... Ako som pisal ja uznavam teorie o volnom trhu, akurat si myslim, ze bez trvaleho prisunu zdrojov nefunguju, to je cele.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> preco sa Britania do USA dostala pred azijskymi, ci africkymi, ci juhoamerickymi krajinami a hlavne dokazala dlhodobo etablovat... porozmyslaj.. aj Britania bola ohrozovana Europskymi mocnostami v Europe a predsa dokazala dobyvat mimo...ci preco prave Portugalci, Spanieli, Francuzi predbehli ine krajiny sveta....


To ti mam vazne napisat po stvrty krat, ze ked si precitas Guns, Germs & Steel a nadvazujucu literaturu, tak tam najdes odpoved presne na tuto otazku?


----------



## Name user 1

apropo teoria akumulacie bohatstva rabovanim predstavovana tebou stale nevysvetluje vyspele krajiny v predchadzajucich postoch... ci tam uz tato teoria kriva na obe nohy a preto ich radsej nespominas?


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> To ti mam vazne napisat po stvrty krat, ze ked si precitas Guns, Germs & Steel a nadvazujucu literaturu, tak tam najdes odpoved presne na tuto otazku?


chces dat na svoju obhajobu teorii z poslednych 4 stranok, ze si mam precitat nejaku knihu, ktora vsetko obhaji... Ved si ju sam cital a sam tu nevies obhajit, co tu pises!

mas tu odo mna racionalne fakty, prezentovane s prikladmi a podlozene statistikou, alebo historiou. 

ak nevies cosi obhajit, tak to neprezentuj

moje fakty su v knihach, ktore maju tiez xxx stran a predsa sa daju zhrnut v par vetach


----------



## Strummer

No nie, neviem... neviem zhustit 13000 rokov historie do jedneho prispevku na fore, ked to vyzadovalo celu knihu, a aj to vobec nie detailnu. Co to je za debilizmus, ocakavat ze taketo nieco sa da napisat na par odstavcov? No nic, snad si to precita aspon niekto iny a zamysli sa.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> podlozene statistikou, alebo historiou.


Podlozene kolonialnou a post-kolonialnou historiou Europy a nicim inym. Tomu hovorim "veda". Skutocny vedec by ta hnal svinskym krokom. Mal by si vysvetlit americkym indianom, ako je europska ekonomika najlepsi model. Jaaj, sorry, uz nemozes, vsetkych sme ich zlikvidovali nasou "slobodou".


----------



## Strummer

A ked uz som spomenul indianov, tak ich "ekonomika" sa riadila tymto:

"*We do not inherit the earth from our ancestors; we borrow it from our children*"

Myslim ze viac k tomu netreba.


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Podlozene kolonialnou a post-kolonialnou historiou Europy a nicim inym. Tomu hovorim "veda". Skutocny vedec by ta hnal svinskym krokom. Mal by si vysvetlit americkym indianom, ako je europska ekonomika najlepsi model. Jaaj, sorry, uz nemozes, vsetkych sme ich zlikvidovali nasou "slobodou".





Strummer said:


> A ked uz som spomenul indianov, tak ich "ekonomika" sa riadila tymto:
> 
> "*We do not inherit the earth from our ancestors; we borrow it from our children*"
> 
> Myslim ze viac k tomu netreba.


:cheers:, 

a nieco odo mna PS - svet nie je spravodlivy, ale vladnu mu silni, ale vlastne koncept spravodlivosti ani v prirode neexistuje

... tak prave preto si ten nas svet urobme lepsim a spotrebu regulujme skrz sust. development


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> svet nie je spravodlivy, ale vladnu mu silni


No vidis to, a sme doma. To si mohol napisat hned ze sa citis byt prislusnikom vyvolenej rasy / naroda, mohli sme si usetrit diskusiu 

A oznacit ako "silnu" zapadnu civilizaciu, ktora 500 rokov kradla a vrazdila kde sa dalo, a ked sa dnes zrazu uz kradnut neda, tak narieka a place nad tym ze to je "kriza" je tiez dost usmevne.


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Podlozene kolonialnou a post-kolonialnou historiou Europy a nicim inym. Tomu hovorim "veda". Skutocny vedec by ta hnal svinskym krokom. Mal by si vysvetlit americkym indianom, ako je europska ekonomika najlepsi model. Jaaj, sorry, uz nemozes, vsetkych sme ich zlikvidovali nasou "slobodou".


a? si myslis, ze cinanom, ci Indom zalezi na slovode inych, alebo ze su mierumilovnejsi ako Europania..:lol:

- pred par tyzdnami bola obrovska diplomaticka roztrzka medzi Japonskom a Cinou o ostrov (s vraj zasobmi ropy)


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> No vidis to, a sme doma. To si mohol napisat hned ze sa citis byt prislusnikom vyvolenej rasy / naroda, mohli sme si usetrit diskusiu
> 
> A oznacit ako "silnu" zapadnu civilizaciu, ktora 500 rokov kradla a vrazdila kde sa dalo, a ked sa dnes zrazu uz kradnut neda, tak narieka a place nad tym ze to je "kriza" je tiez dost usmevne.


silni su ti, ktori maju silnu ekonomiku ... nesklzavaj do rasizmu :lol:, 

- skoro to vyzera, podla tvojho postu, ze ine narody nevrazdili .. a neviedli vojny

ktora krajina ma najlepsiu ekonomiku teraz vedie, si myslis, ze terajsie bilateral trade agreements Ciny a Africkych krajin, kde Cina tazi su postavene na laske a nediskriminacii voci Africanom?


----------



## Strummer

My si asi nerozumieme, dnes uz je prakticky cely svet "zapadny", takze hovorit o dnesnych krajinach ako o "odlisnych" uz nema velmi vyznam. A jasne ze ini kradli a vrazdili, ale nikomu sa to nepodarilo tak "uspesne" rozsirit na celu planetu. Vyhral jeden model existencie, a ak sa ten nahodou ukaze ako neudrzatelny, tak sme vsetci v p***. Monokultura je z hladiska evolucie velmi zle smerovanie.


----------



## Name user 1

priroda sa postara -- ci uz cez znizenu mieru rodenia ludi na planete, ci uz inak... (gaia :lol: )

no to su uz len hypotezy... tak u vinka


----------



## Anuris

Name user 1 said:


> preco sa Britania do USA dostala pred azijskymi, ci africkymi, ci juhoamerickymi krajinami a hlavne dokazala dlhodobo etablovat... porozmyslaj.. aj Britania bola ohrozovana Europskymi mocnostami v Europe a predsa dokazala dobyvat mimo...ci preco prave Portugalci, Spanieli, Francuzi predbehli ine krajiny sveta....
> 
> ale svet nie je len o Cine a Europe..Ameriku mohol objavit hocikto, ale vlastne ju objavi len ta krajina, ktora je vyspelejsia ako ostatne...


Prvi boli v Amerike aj tak Vikingovia.  

Len si vo svojej barbarskej prostoduchosti neuvedomili, na aky zlaty poklad to vlastne natrafili - keby ano, tak je dnes dominantym svetovym jazykom mozno "staroskandinavcina".  (celu tuto vetu prosim nebrat prilis vazne )



Name user 1 said:


> chces dat na svoju obhajobu teorii z poslednych 4 stranok, ze si mam precitat nejaku knihu, ktora vsetko obhaji... Ved si ju sam cital a sam tu nevies obhajit, co tu pises!
> 
> mas tu odo mna racionalne fakty, prezentovane s prikladmi a podlozene statistikou, alebo historiou.
> 
> ak nevies cosi obhajit, tak to neprezentuj
> 
> moje fakty su v knihach, ktore maju tiez xxx stran a predsa sa daju zhrnut v par vetach





Strummer said:


> No nie, neviem... neviem zhustit 13000 rokov historie do jedneho prispevku na fore, ked to vyzadovalo celu knihu, a aj to vobec nie detailnu. Co to je za debilizmus, ocakavat ze taketo nieco sa da napisat na par odstavcov? No nic, snad si to precita aspon niekto iny a zamysli sa.


Pre vas oboch link na wikipediu, kde sa ten vycuc hlavnych myslienok zo "Strummerovej" knihy niekto urobit pokusil (Strummer nam moze povedat nakolko uspesne a Name user 1 si to nasledne moze nastudovat ):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guns,_Germs,_and_Steel

Komu by sa nepozdavalo, ze ide o wikipediu, tak na nete sa urcite daju najst aj ine sumarizacne zdroje, v ramci ktorych je vsetko dostatocne vysvetlene a zhrnute bez nutnosti citania celej knihy.

Ak niekto celkovo nerad cita, tak pozeram, ze to spracovali aj do video-dokumentarnej podoby :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgnmT-Y_rGQ&list=PL6E1E1FE5ED2A77E7


----------



## Anuris

Pokial ide o ekonomiu... neprislucha mi hodnotit nakolko je ekonomia ako veda prospesna pre spolocnost, rozvoj poznania, kazdodennu prax, ani ci to vobec je alebo nie je veda.

Kazdopadne, problemom vzdelavania v oblasti spolocensko-ekonomickych disciplin je podla mna prilisna specializacia a rozdrobenost. Chyba vacsi interdiciplinarny prenik, jednotlive odbory su prilis izolovane, do seba zahladene a studentov ucia obmedzenemu pohladu na svet z tej ich vlastnej uzkozameranej pozicie. Pre nase skolstvo je charakteristicke strasne velke mnozstvo studijnych programov, pricom stale vznikaju nove - v skutocnsoti ta rozdrobenost nie je az taka obrovska, pretoze mnohe studijne programy sa navzajom velmi vyrazne prekryvaju, ale aj tak chyba vacsia multidisciplinarita, ktora by ponukla rozsiahlejsi a komplexnejsi balik vedomosti. V Amerike je studium koncipovane trochu inak ako u nas s vacsou volnostou studijneho zamerania, ale aj u nich su studenti na univerzitach podla mna velmi silno indoktrinovany urcitym svetonazorom spatym s ich hlavnym studijnym odborom (tento skvely dokument o pozadi finacnej krizy z roku 2008 pritom v pasazi o skorumpovani studia ekonomie na najprestiznejsich US unvierzitach finacnym sektorom – zaciatok zhruba od 01:22:30 – ukazuje, ze takato indoktrinacia byva aj zamerna).

Pokial ide o tu spominanu sirku zaberu, tak mam pocit, ze najma ekonomom chyba sirsi rozhlad z inych spolocenko-vednych oblasti, poznatky z ktorych by boli pre nich prinosnou alternativou k dominantnym ekonomickym teoriam a pristupom, ktore sa ucia v ramci svojich studii teraz (vsetky tie bullshity o neviditelnej ruke trhu, prospesnosti minimalnej statnej regulacie atd. - netvrdim ale, ze ekonomia je iba o tomto a neexistuju v ramci nej aj ine nazorove prudy ) – ani ich humannejsie orientovanym kolegom by vsak naopak nezaskodil vacsi prehlad v oblasti ekonomickej teorie.  Proste ide o to, aby clovek nepreberal len jednu ideologiu, ale oboznamil sa s viacerymi protichodnymi alebo naopak navzajom komplementarnymi a obohacujucimi sa pristupmi a sam si z nich mohol vytvorit vlastny, informacne dostatocne podlozeny, svetonazor. Napokon, plnohodnotny spolocensky vedec (a ekonomia medzi spolocenske vedy patri tiez) ci otitulovany spolocensko-vedny absolvent by sa mali vyznat v jednom aj v druhom, kedze to spolocne tvori jeden vzajomne previazany celok.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Anuris said:


> ^^ To bolo reakcia na moj popisok tych videi alebo na samotne videa a ich obsah?
> 
> Podla mna to tie videa zhrnuju velmi dobre. Mozno v niektorych pripadoch autor trochu zvelicuje ("keby neexistoval dlh, neexistovali by ani peniaze" – existovali, ale nie v mnozstve, ake v sucasnosti potrebujeme), pointa vsak je trefna a popis fungovania celeho systemu sa mi zda byt tiez pomerne presny a vystizny.


Money as debt som videl pred pár rokmi a tie dve pripomienky som si k tomu zapamätal ale znova to už pozerať nebudem, vlastne mi to vôbec žily netrhá, pretože sú to len peniaze... Vieme si ich natlačiť a potom z nich vymazať nuly, dlhy odpíšeme, vytvoríme si nové meny atď, ako nie je to sranda ale svet sa kvôli papierikom nezrúti. Skôr ma trápi fyzická dostupnosť nenahraditeľných zdrojov a spôsob akým s nimi narábame.


----------



## Anuris

Hmm, tak som si precital zhrnutie obsahu Strummerom odporucanej knihy na wikipedii, a podla mna sa da jej pointa vysvetlit vcelku jednoducho... 

V podstate tam ide predovsetkym o geograficko-enviromentalne faktory, resp. podmienky (klima, teren, siroka paleta dospestovatelnych a nutricne bohatyh plodin, najvacsie mnozstvo uzitocnych domestikovaelnych zvierat atd.) ktore boli podla autora najpriaznivejsie v Euroazii a vdaka tomu Euroazia dosiahla vysoku mieru prosperity a technologicko-intelektualnej vyspelosti ako ine cati sveta (Amerika, Afrika, Australia). Samotna Europa vdaka svojej velkej clenitosti terenu a jeho predeleni roznymi prirodzenymi bariermi v podobe riek, pohori atd., ktore poskytovali vhodny zaklad pre rozvoj viacerych civilizacii/narodnych statov sucasne, na tom bola uplne najlepsie. Azijske geograficke podmienky totiz viedli k pomerne rychlemu a lahkemu ovladnutiu uzemia jednym imperiom (predovsetkym Cina, ale napriklad aj izolovane ostrovne Japonsko) a vzniku monokultury, ktorej chybali rozvojove stimuly v podobe konkurencie a hroziaceho konfliktu zo strany inych risi. V Europe toto existovalo, a tak podla vzoru "prezije iba ten najsilnejsi" boli jednotlive staty tlacene k rychlejsiemu rozvoju a pokroku, pricom za pripadne chybne nariadenia panovnika a zle statne politiky sa rychlo trestalo upadkom daneho statu/jeho vacsou zranitelnostou voci vnkajsim utokom zo strany inych statov (v podstate sa ma jednat o istu formu darwinizmu na narodnej urovni). Toto je aj pricinou, preco zrejme Europania boli v Amerike, napriek vacsej vyspelosti cinskeho namornictva v danom obdobi, skor – pretoze cinsky panovnik z nejakeho dovodu vydal nariadenie o zakaze "namornych aktivit", a kedze Cina necelilia ziadnemu tlaku, ktory by toto nariadenie ukazal ako zle a neprospesne a nutil tak k jeho prehodnoteniu, tak cinske namornictvo upadlo, zatial co to europske sa rychle rozvijalo az sa dostalo na taku uroven, ze sa mohlo vydat na vypravu do Ameriky (i ked povodne to mala byt vyprava do Indie, ktora je ale pri trase vedenej okolo Afriky este dalej). Rovnaky pripad je Japonsko, ktore od Portugalcov prebralo technologiu vyroby strelnych zbrani a v kratkom case ju rozvinulo do majstrovskej podoby, ktora nemala vo svete konkurenciu, ale kedze strelne zbrane ohrozovali postavenie Samurajov, tak tato v ramci japonskej spolocnosti mocna skupina presadila restrikcie na ich vyrobu. To by sa v Europe (dlhodobo) stat nemohlo, ale je to mozne iba u politicky zjednotenych a izolovanych narodov.

Vdaka najrozvinutejsim zbraniam/technologii (guns), vdaka lepsej odolnosti voci infekciam a virusom (germs), za ktoru tiez mohli prave geograficke faktory (obrovska rozloha Euroazie, mnoho roznych skupin obyvatelstva zijucich vedla seba a opatovny vplyv darwinizmu, ktory viedol k prezitiu najsilnejsiech s najlepsou imunitou a odolnostou voci vonkajsim patogeneom) a vdaka europskemu nacionalizmu a mocnym vojenskym organizaciam (steel), boli Europania aj pri mensom pocte vojakov vo vyhode oproti ostatnym (mimo-euroazijskym) civilizaciam, co vyuzili na ich ovladnutie a vyplienenie (a svoj nasledny dalsi rozvoj a prosperitny narast).

Prapovodnou pricinou tohto vsetkeho pritom boli prave geograficko-enviromentalne faktory, ktore Europanov doslova predurcovali k tomu, aby dospeli rychlejsie k pokroku ako ine civilizacie. Vsetky ostatne faktory su podruzne a vyplyvajuce z tohto jedneho prapovodneho – preto byva autor oznacovany (a kritizovany) ako enviromentalny determinista (napriklad Marx bol materialisticky/ekonomicky determinista, kedze do podobnej ustrednej pozicie staval ekonomiku a vyrobne prostriedky).

Zaujimave je, ze autor svoju teoriu vzostupu europskej civilizacie na zaklade vyhodnych geograficko-enviromentalnych podmienok dava do protikladu k rasistickym vysvetleniam vrodenej genetickej nadradenosti Europanov. Clovek by cakal, ze takymto nazorom na urovni socialnych evolucionistov z 19. storocia uz snad (aspon medzi akademikmi) nikto neveri a neberie ich vazne, a tak v roku 1997 (datum vydania knihy) nie je potrebne zvlast zdoraznovat, ze za dlhodobou dominanciou Europy (neskor aj Ameriky, ktoru Europania osidlili) nie je ziadna inherentna rasova nadradenost odvijajuca sa od farby pokozky. 

Je to rozhodne zaujimava teoria, ale podla mna trpi klasickym syndromom prilis jednostranneho zamerania, tak ako vacsina ostatnych teorii, ktore si vzdy vyberu nejaky jeden zo svojho pohladu hlavny aspekt niecoho a na tom potom postavia celu teoriu (to je ako pri tom obmedzenom pohlade, ktory som spominal v suvislosti jednoodborovym studiom). Ako keby prislusni autori vedeli, ze takymto sposobom sa da lahsie dostat do povedomia a zapisat do historie ako pokusanim sa o syntetizujuce vseobsiahle vysvetlenia. Realita vsak byva vzdy komplexnejsia a zlozitejsia (a preto sa ani asi neda vyvazene opisat inak ako pomocou multidisciplinarneho pristupu, zahrnujuceho kooperaciu vaicerych odbornikov z roznych oblasti).

Pozeral som si literaturu a za zdroje socialnej zmeny (ktora vedie casto k pokroku) byvaju stadardne uvadzane minimalne tieto:

- prirodne prostredie a vyvoj populacie
- veda a technika
- ideologia
- konkurencia
- konflikt
- politika
- ekonomika
- strukturne napetie

Zdoraznuje sa pritom prepojenost tychto zdrojov a ich spoluposobenie pri vyvolavani socialnej zmeny. Hladat nejaky jeden hlavny primarny zdroj sa vseobecne z tohto dovodu povazuje za problematicke.

Pravdu ma teda v comsi aj Name user 1, ktory vo svojich prispevkoch zdoraznoval dolezitost a vplyv techniky, ekonomiky, politiky atd. Samozrejme, rozvoj v tychto oblastiach bol nastartovany a umozneny mnozstvom dalsich rozlicnych, navzajom prepojenych a spoluposobiacich faktorov, a nie nejakou rasovou nadradenostou Europanov (ale to myslim nikdy Name user 1 ani netvrdil ).

Autor "Strummerovej" knihy tie ostatne zdroje staval do zavislej pozicie voci prirodnemu prostrediu, ktore bolo podla neho prapricinou vsetkeho, co sa mi zda byt trochu zjednoduseny pohlad, ktory sa spatne snazi dejinnemu vyvoju v jeho uskutocnenej podobe dat jednu ustrednu pricinu. Enviromentalne faktory boli rozhodne dolezite (velmi dolezite), ale uplne vsetko by som od nich neodvodzoval.


----------



## Anuris

Strummer said:


> Name user 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - urcite ani ja a ani ty nemame pristup ku komplexnej informacii kolko na svete je pod morami ropy, ci metanu (ktory moze v buducnosti nahradit konvecne paliva, ak si na toto narazas)
> 
> - technologie a inovacie by nemali byt nepodcenovane..
> 
> 
> 
> Dva standardne argumenty, obidva v rovine nabozenskej viery, zalozene na vynimocnej situacii poslednych 150 rokov, presne ako som pisal. Oproti tymto 150 rokom stoji neporovnatelne viac historickych skusenosti, ktore tieto domnienky nepotvrdzuju. Dve udalosti: post-Kolumbovska expanzia a objav fosilnych paliv sposobili, ze zapadna civilizacia sa vyhla problemu nedostatku zdrojov. Odvodzovat z tychto dvoch udalosti nejake pravidla je nabozenstvo, nie veda.
Click to expand...

Podla mna to vnimas prilis vyhranenym a negativistickym sposobom.  Dnesny stav a aktualne sa rysujuce vyhliadky do buducnosti v mnohom tvoje postoje podporuju, ale nic nie je iste a ako hovori Name user 1 – technologie a inovacie by nemali byt podcenovane. 

Tych poslednych 150 rokov je naozaj bezprecedentnych, z hladiska celej historie ludstva a Zeme je to doslova par sekund, ale to neznamena, ze zavratny technologicky prokrok z tejto doby je len nejaka vynimocna dejinna odbocka, ktora je predurcena k rychlemu koncu, kedze bola spustena objavenim novych vycerpatelnych zdrojov, ktore pomaly dochadzaju. Prave bezprecedentnost obrovskho rozvoja poznania z poslednych dekad je dovodom, preco nemozno dopredu formulovat nijake jednoznacne predpovede dalsieho vyvoja.

My sa na to totiz pozerama stale rovnako obmedzenym pohladom ako ludia kedysi – nevieme si predstavit, co nove by sa este dalo vymysliet (staci si pzoriet tie "futuristicke" obrazky buducnosti z minulosti – napriklad znamy obrazok Sturovho namestia o 100 rokov zo zaciatku 20. st. ), kde hladat nejaky iny zdroj energie, ktory by nahradil ropu. Toto je vsak iba laicky pohlad. Aj ked mame niektori vela nastudovaneho z roznych oblasti, stale sme iba laici s nedostatocnou predstavivostou. Odbornici, skutocne kapacity a vizionari vo svojich odboroch, vsak mozu premyslat inak, ich mysel a predstavivost moze fungovat uplne inym sposobom ako ta nasa a mozno aj prave teraz sa v ich hlavach (mozno aj vo viacerych sucasne ako to byva v historii zvykom) rodi nejaky novy prevratny napad, ktory uplne zmeni obraz buducnosti. A mozno aj nie. Ako hovorim, nic nie je iste. 



Koro said:


> Money as debt som videl pred pár rokmi a tie dve pripomienky som si k tomu zapamätal ale znova to už pozerať nebudem, vlastne mi to vôbec žily netrhá, pretože *sú to len peniaze... Vieme si ich natlačiť a potom z nich vymazať nuly, dlhy odpíšeme, vytvoríme si nové meny atď, ako nie je to sranda ale svet sa kvôli papierikom nezrúti*. Skôr ma trápi fyzická dostupnosť nenahraditeľných zdrojov a spôsob akým s nimi narábame.


Ak sa na to pozeras takto, tak je to naozaj vcelku lahko riesitelny problem, v realite by vsak tomuto postupu predchadzali ovela zavaznejsie dosledky, ktore by este pred uskutocnenim tebou popisaneho riesenia zrejme narobili poriadnu paseku.  Ale iste, peniaze a menove systemy su v podstate len abstraktna fikcia, s ktorou sa da pracovat (podla potreby upravovat, prisposobovat, menit), zatial co prirodne zdroje maju hmotny charakter a ich doplnenie v pripade rapidneho ubytku/uplneho minutia nie je mozne...


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ide o mierku akou sa na problémy pozeráš. Hyperinflácia, znehodnotené úspory, zástupy nezamestnaných a iné ekonomické zlyhania by boli v prítomnom okamžiku top problémom. Ale pokiaľ sa bavíme v merítku Strummerových katastrofických prognóz na preriedenie ľudstva o 5 miliard ľudí, tak sú to len nepodstatné papieriky s ktorými si určite dokážeme nejak poradiť.


----------



## Strummer

Ale coby, moja prognoza nie je "preriedenie o 5 miliard ludi". To je najhorsi mozny scenar, dost nerealny, zase tak malo tej ropy nie je. Moja prognoza je postupny upadok kvality zivota vacsiny ludi, prehlbovanie majetkovych rozdielov, a postupne vytvorenie nejakeho toho neo-feudalneho systemu, kde budu ludia pod kontrolou aby si nemohli moc vyskakovat. Teraz nad tym tak rozmyslam, ze ono to asi bude automaticky znamenat aj upadanie vyznamu dnesnych "penazi", pretoze v situacii, ked budu ludia nuteni davat vsetky svoje prijmy na zabezpecenie zakladnych potrieb, sa peniaze mozu rovno zrusit. Samozrejme, ak sa nepodari ludi dostat pod kontrolu, tak nastane kolaps, ale zatial to tak vyzera ze s disciplinou nebude vobec problem.

Ono sa staci pozriet uz na dnesne USA a na to ako tam funguje tzv. "credit score", to uz je situacia na pol ceste k zruseniu penazi.


----------



## Strummer

Este doplnim ze to spominane znizovanie kvality zivota zazivame uz dnes, co sa tyka potravin. Myslim ze to uz vidi aj slepy, co sa deje v potravinarskom priemysle a ako sa zmenila kvalita potravin (a vyrazne znizila dostupnost skutocne kvalitnych potravin) za poslednych 20 rokov. Dalsi priklad:

http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/food/2013/02/zilmax_the_cattle_growth_drug_that_s_making_beef_more_like_chicken.html


----------



## Anuris

Koro said:


> Ide o mierku akou sa na problémy pozeráš. Hyperinflácia, znehodnotené úspory, zástupy nezamestnaných a iné ekonomické zlyhania by boli v prítomnom okamžiku top problémom. Ale pokiaľ sa bavíme v merítku Strummerových katastrofických prognóz na preriedenie ľudstva o 5 miliard ľudí, tak sú to len nepodstatné papieriky s ktorými si určite dokážeme nejak poradiť.


Moj pohlad na tuto oblast a katastroficke prognozy vyzera nejak takto (priama reakcia na Strummera z ineho vlakna):



Anuris said:


> Ty si v tomto skor pesimista, mozno jednoducho len realista, zatial co ja sa snazim o optimistickejsi pohlad. Mam pocit, ze zufalstva, beznadeje a negativizmu uz v mnohych inych oblastiach (politika, fungovanie statu, stav spolocnosti...)zazivam az-az, tak aspon v tejto debate s tebou sa (mozno naivne) pokusam hladat pozitivne svetielka nadeje.  S pristupom "aj tak sme v prdeli, lebo konci ropa a cokolvek urobime uz na situacii nic nezmeni" sa totizto, ani keby este bolo mozne cosi zmenit, nikam nedopracujeme a povedie to len k absolutnej lahostajnosti, necinnosti a este vyssej hrabivosti + egoizmu mocnych, aku vidime dnes – ved treba pred definitivnym kolapsom zabezpecit aspon seba sameho a svojich blizkych...





Strummer said:


> Este doplnim ze to spominane znizovanie kvality zivota zazivame uz dnes, co sa tyka potravin. Myslim ze to uz vidi aj slepy, co sa deje v potravinarskom priemysle a ako sa zmenila kvalita potravin (a vyrazne znizila dostupnost skutocne kvalitnych potravin) za poslednych 20 rokov. Dalsi priklad:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/food/2013/02/zilmax_the_cattle_growth_drug_that_s_making_beef_more_like_chicken.html


Toto je vec uhla pohladu. Niekto moze povedat, ze kvalita potravin a dostupnost kvalitnych potravin sa znizuje, iny moze povedat, ze je to presne naopak. To je ako s protichodnymi nazormi na aktualnu vysku zivotnej urovne na Zemi – su nazory, ze je to zle, rastie chudoba, klesa osobny aj celkovy blahobyt atd. a niekto moze povedat, ze sa vo vseobecnosti ako ludstvo mame aktualne tak dobre ako este nikdy v historii. Konecny verdikt zavisi aj od toho na zaklade coho a akej vzorky to posudzujeme, lebo rozdiely medzi roznymi skupinami obyvatelstva Zeme/jednotlivych statov byvaju casto priepastne.

Nemam napriklad pocit, ze uz tuto za hranicami v Rakusku by sa stravovali nejak velmi nekvalitne – naopak obrovsky vyber, vsetko vonave, chutne, neopajchlovane ako u nas. To, ze my sme si nechali znicit vlastne polnohospodarstvo a potravinarsky priemysel, ze dovolujeme na nase uzemie dovazat lacne shity z celej Europy, ze nasi vlastni podnikatelia su nepocitivi... to je len nas problem, ktory s celkovou situaciou vo svete/v Europe nema nic spolocne. 

Aj v Rakusku a inych krajinach konzumuju rozne geneticky modifikovane a chemiou nadopovane shity (niekde viac, niekde menej - to je uz aj otazka samotnych konzumentov, ich vlastnej uvedomelosti, dopytu a tlaku na producentov - ze si v USA nechala velka skupina populacie vymyt manipulativnymi reklamami, cielenymi uz na najmladsiu generaciu s cielom podchytit si ich do buducnosti a naucit ich nespravnym navykom, mozog a stravuju sa prevazne ci iba polotovarmi a fastfoodami a ze im velke potravinarske korporacie serviruju chemicke sracky je do znacnej miery ich vlastna chyba... aj v USA ma vsak clovek stale moznost stravovat sa zdravo a kvalitne), ale naozaj bola strava pred 100 rokmi o tolko kvalitnejsia a dostupnejsia? Mozno bolo vsetko bio, ale vyber a dostupnost roznych druhov potravin boli rozhodne mensie. Samozrejme, ta terajsia pestra ponuka potravin z celeho sveta ma svoje negativne dosledky (okrem ineho je aj dlhodobo neudrzatelna), ktore sam kritizujem. Pokial ale ide o otazku, ci je kvalita potravin a ich dostupnost dnes, v tomto momente, horsia ako v minulosti, tak si nie som isty, ci je odpoved az tak jednoznacna.


----------



## Strummer

Ale samozrejme ze moznosti stravovat sa kvalitne su a stale budu. Podstatne je, ze cena skutocne kvalitnych potravin neustale stupa, zaroven s tym, ako priemerna kvalita beznych potravin nenapadne ale konstatne klesa. A to plati aj v Rakusku.

A co sa tyka kvality potravin v minulosti, statistiky obezity a ostatnych civilizacnych chorob (hlavne srdcovych problemov a diabetes) hovoria same za seba.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/feb/12/food-drink-alcohol-health-regulation


----------



## Anuris

Strummer said:


> Ale samozrejme ze moznosti stravovat sa kvalitne su a stale budu. Podstatne je, ze cena skutocne kvalitnych potravin neustale stupa, zaroven s tym, ako priemerna kvalita beznych potravin nenapadne ale konstatne klesa. A to plati aj v Rakusku]


Povedal by som, ze toto je prave dosledok tej neudrzatelnosti sucasneho potravinoveho systemu. Ako som ti uz v minulosti povedal, ja vidim riesenie v efektivnejsich, skromnejsich a lokalne zalozenych modeloch s tym, ze niektorych z terajsich sucasti nasho jedalnicka sa budeme, aspon na pravidelnej baze, musiet vzdat. Nevidim problem, ak sa napriklad dalsi vyvoj priemyslu s hovadzim masom bude uberat po vzore Certified Angus Beef z tvojho clanku o rozmachu Zilmaxu. Radsej si dopriat hovadzinu raz za mesiac, ale chutnu a zdravu, ako kazdy tyzden, ale bez chuti a nadopovanu roznymi liekmi. Tym, ze sa bude jednat o kvalitny a vzacny produkt, pochopitelne porastu ceny, ale ako hovorim, radsej si dopriat raz za mesiac kvalitny luxus ako pravidelne cenovo dostupny shit.  Ta cast trhu s hovadzim masom, ktoru dnes tvoria chutovo uniformne a potencialne zdraviu skodlive produkty zalozene na Zilmaxe, sa kludne moze nahradit vacsim objem hydiny (pripadne aj rybami), ktorej chov je efektivnejsi (viacej rychlejsie odrastenych mladat, mensie naroky na priestor a potravu atd.). Je mi jasne, ze hydina je krmena chemiou tiez, ale to je uz otazkou spotrebitelskeho tlaku, boja proti lobingu a prisnejsej statnej regulacie (Zilmax bol oficialne schvaleny - aj na zaklade podozrivych vedeckych studii financovanych firmou, ktora Zilmax vyvinula - americkou statnou FAD, co umoznilo jeho hromadne osvojenie si chovatelmi dobytka). Navyse, zvacsenie trhu s hydinou (na ukor trhu s hovadzinou) moze aj prispiet k znizeniu tlaku na umele vylepsovanie kureniec v zaujme vacsej produktivity a ziskov.



Strummer said:


> A co sa tyka kvality potravin v minulosti, statistiky obezity a ostatnych civilizacnych chorob (hlavne srdcovych problemov a diabetes) hovoria same za seba.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/feb/12/food-drink-alcohol-health-regulation


Ten clanok som este necital (ale precitam si ho ), civilizacne choroby vsak nemusia suvisiet iba s potravou, ktoru prijimame (urcite je to ale vyznamny faktor), ale aj so znecistenim prostredia (nielen chemiou, ale aj roznym elektro smogom, kadejakymi magnetickymi vlnami, ziarenim atd.), uponahlanym a sedavym zivotnym stylom, mnozstvom stresu, nedostatkom spanku a pod.

Narast obezity naopak moze vypovedat aj o velkej dostupnosti (nutricne bohatych) potravin v porovnani s predoslymi historickymi etapami, ktora umoznuje sa prezierat sirokym vrstvam obyvatelstva, zatial v minulosti mala tuto moznost najma slachta a cirkevni hodnostari...

Predpokladam vsak, ze tvoj clanok sa tyka roznych vysokokalorickych a na cukor bohatych shitov, ktore v cloveku vzbudzuju potrebu ich dalsej konzumacie, ktora mu chvilkovo zlepsi naladu a pocitovany fyzicky stav. Cize sa jedna o istu obdobu zavislosti vyvolavajucich drog – ked ich clovek nema, citi sa zle a ma po nich neovladatelnu tuzbu, ked ich dostane, tak chvilkovo zaziva euforiu len aby sa nasledne opat citil zle... a tak stale dokola s tym, ze jeho celkovy zdravotny stav postupne coraz viac upada. 

Toto je problem toho debilneho americkeho konzumneho sposobu zivota, ktory sa postupne rozmaha aj do Europy a zbytku sveta. S tym sa ja urcite nestotoznujem a plne suhlasim, ze to treba zastavit/zmenit. Raz za cas je ten burger, cola atd. fajn, ale ked sa z toho stane zvyk, ci dokonca hlavna/jedina sucast jedalnicka, tak uz je to zle. Skratka, klasicke vsetkeho s mierou. 

O tejto teme inak celkom zaujimavo pojednava znamy americky dokument Super Size Me, kde je okrem ineho aj pekne ukazane to, co som uz spominal vyssie, t. j. ako velke potravinove korporacie prostrednictvom reklam (ktore v US televiziach bezia asi tak kazdych 7 minut) vymyvaju uz od utleho veku detom hlavy a ucia ich tomuto nezdravemu zivotnemu stylu, ktory uz potom vacsina z nich nedokaze v dospelosti opustit.


----------



## Qwert

Trochu naruším túto debatu. Prečítal som si tento článok: * Polovina Čechů vydělá méně než 111 korun na hodinu. Poláci se mají lépe*



> Platy v Česku každopádně rostou velmi pomalu, v posledních dvou letech dokonce kvůli inflaci reálně klesly. Sny z 90. let o rychlém dohnání západní Evropy se rozplynuly už dávno. Proč to tak je?
> 
> "Protože jsme zemí zaměstnanců. Normální ekonomika je založena na drobných a středních podnicích, které jsou financovány domácím kapitálem. U nás, bohužel, dominuje zahraniční kapitál dotovaný přímo i nepřímo na úkor domácích podniků," říká ekonom Pavel Kohout.
> 
> Zisky a z nich plynoucí dividendy tak mizí do zahraničí a na výši příjmů v Česku je to pak znát.


Kohout v podstate v dvoch vetách zhrnul, prečo je slovenská "ľavicová" i pravicová ekonomická politika celá zle, resp. nie je v skutočnosti zameraná na to, čo si naivní voliči myslia - dvíhanie životnej úrovne obyvateľstva. Dvíha životnú úroveň akurát tak veľkým vlastníkom kapitálu.

Zaujímavé sú aj výstupy z Eurostatu, na ktoré sa článok odvoláva, Slováci reálne zarobia nie len menej ako Česi a Poliaci (tí dokonca predbehli Portugalsko), ale aj ako Chorváti a Macedónci!


----------



## wuane

^^ ja si hlavne myslim ze sme aj zemou sedej ekonomiky,doplacanie miezd na ruku a podobnych praktik.


----------



## Phill

Kohout to vyborne vystihol kay:


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^ ja si hlavne myslim ze sme aj zemou sedej ekonomiky,doplacanie miezd na ruku a podobnych praktik.


To, že k tým mizerným mzdám niektorí ľudia dostanú mizerný príplatok na ruku, na situácií podľa mňa nič podstatné nemení.


----------



## wuane

^^ hej,ale vznikaju potom take paradoxy,ze Chorvati a Macedonci zarabaju podla oficialnych udajov viac.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Nielen oficialne ale aj realne zarabaju Chorvati viac, pretoze v cestovnom ruchu je väcsi podiel sedej ekonomiky, takze nezdanenych prijmov maju pravdepodobne viac ako Slovaci.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^ hej,ale vznikaju potom take paradoxy,ze Chorvati a Macedonci zarabaju podla oficialnych udajov viac.


Pozri si tú štúdiu, Chorváti zarábajú v absolútnych číslach 4,8 € na hodinu, Slováci 3,9 a Macedónci 2,5. Reálne (PPS) je to Chorváti 6,8; Macedónci 6,4 a Slováci 5,8. Určite existuje aj šedá ekonomika, ale som si istý, že v HR a MK je rozšírenejšia ako na SK, takže ten rozdiel je reálne ešte väčší v neprospech nás.

Reaguješ ale na tú najnepodstatnejšiu časť môjho príspevku. Poďme sa radšej baviť o tom, prečo na Slovensku nezarábame aspoň toľko ako v Slovinsku, keď v produktivite práce sme na rovnakej úrovni (Slovinci ju majú o 0,5 perc. bodu vyššiu).










Alebo prečo máme najvyššiu produktivitu v EÚ vzhľadom na cenu práce:










http://www.slcp.sk/index.php/novink...vensko-najvyssiu-produktivitu-prace-v-eu.html


----------



## Name user 1

- paradoxne pri vzostupe nezamestnanosti, ci v Macedonsku, Slovensku, Chorvatsku, ci Slovinsku celkova produktivita na pracovnika v krajine stupne (prepusteny v recesii su ponajviac pracovnici zo sektorov, ktore maju najmensiu pridanu hodnotu - tj. marginalny zisk na pracovnika) 

- porovnavat Slovensko a Slovinsko sa da v kontexte poslednych 20 rokov.. pred 20 rokmi boli rozdieli medzi tymito dvoma krajinami ovela vacsie

- produktivita prace a vyplacany plat spolu nemusia suvisiet (par dovodov)
1 pri velkej robotizacii v podniku je protuktivita na pracovnika obrovska (velke podniky na SK maju vellky podiel na tvorbe HDP), skor sa by sa malo pozriet na strukturu ekonomiky & napr. patenty poplatky z toho vydane v krajine (napr SK)
2 transfer profitov za hranice zahranicnymi vlastnikmi, znizuje reinvesticie v domacej ekonomike a nasledny tlak na zamestnanost
3 nezamestnanost vytvara tlak na platy


----------



## Sukino

Qwert said:


> Kohout v podstate v dvoch vetách zhrnul, prečo je slovenská "ľavicová" i pravicová ekonomická politika celá zle, resp. nie je v skutočnosti zameraná na to, čo si naivní voliči myslia - dvíhanie životnej úrovne obyvateľstva. Dvíha životnú úroveň akurát tak veľkým vlastníkom kapitálu.


Jedina strana, ktora sa s tym nieco pokusila urobit je SaS. Oni vystupovali aj proti prehnanym dotaciam aj sa snazili zlepsit domace podnikatelske prostredie.
Vid: http://www.economy.gov.sk/aktuality-projekt-singapur/10s136510c
Zastavene to bolo terajsou vladou oligarchie.


Qwert said:


> Zaujímavé sú aj výstupy z Eurostatu, na ktoré sa článok odvoláva, Slováci reálne zarobia nie len menej ako Česi a Poliaci (tí dokonca predbehli Portugalsko), ale aj ako Chorváti a Macedónci!


Ale zahranicny kapital potrebujeme. Bez neho by sme boli na tom o vela horsie. A ide o to, co z toho dokazeme vytazit. To ale 50+% ludi nemoze volit zlodejov a diletantov.


----------



## potkanX

Sukino said:


> ...To ale 50+% ludi nemoze volit zlodejov a diletantov.


lenze u nas 50+% ludi SU zlodeji alebo diletanti, pripadne oboje.


----------



## potkanX

Anuris said:


> ...Dajme vsak tomu, ze SaS na cele so Sulikom, na ktoreho sa aj v priebehu jeho kratkej politickej kariery uz stihlo nabalit dost roznych skandalov a skandalikov, naozaj mali v umysle znizit korupciu a mieru kradnutia, a to pomocou oslabenia sily statu a vacsej trhovej volnosti...
> ...za jednorazove milionove provizie by sa zmocnili aj tej trochy zostavajuceho majetku, co este "zly vlastnik" stat ma...prakticky by sa jednalo o legalizaciu okradania s nasledkom vseobecneho zhorsenia zivotnych podmienok vacsiny obyvatelstva... okrem oligarchov, samozrejme - ti, spolu so Sulikovou partajou, by sa mali stale dobre...


nezabudaj, ze medzi agendou SS (a radicovej) bol aj pripravovany zakon o hmotnej zodpovednosti uradnikov. toto by nasej velkopodnikatelskej vrstve hodne vadilo. a nieto divu ze SMER sro. podobne uvahy razne zmietol zo stola.


----------



## kaxno

wuane said:


> Ani Slovan v KHL nie je zly napad.


Nejako mi unika pointa tohto argumentu. Idea Slovanu v KHL nie je zly napad. Slovan tam kludne moze byt a mile rad ho podporim. Avsak, to by museli byt splnene nasledovne podmienky:
1 - nesmel by dostat do vienka opraveny stadion (nechcem konspirovat, ale ze sa napokon vybrala cesta nakladnej rekonstrukcie Slovanistickeho stadiona "s historiou klubu" a nie vystavby novej haly (rozumej Slovan by musel ostat tam kde je), dava s odstupom casu celkom zmysel).
2 - musel by na nom platit trhove najomne
3 - nesmel by dostavat podporu od statnych firiem ako sponzoring (nie tak okato)
4- musel by mat ine vlastnicke pozadie, ktore mne osobne uplne sportivuje gratulaciu akemukolvek uspechu tohto teamu (na Slovan som chodil, akurat ked tu hrala Dukla Trencin). Ohladom vlastnickeho poziadia kde nitky siahaju k estebakovi Sirokemu (tento clovek mal uz sediet v base, kedze to je leader zlocineckej skupiny kontinualne skodiacej Slovensku) netreba ani hovorit. 

Nazov "oligarcha" je v kontexte nasej podnikatelskej "smotanky" az privelmi nobl. Mali by sme ich volat tak, ako si zasluzia - su to zlodeji, zlocinci a kriminalnici. 

Co sa tyka jednej zdravotnej poistovne, uz vela krat sa ukazalo, ze VSZP hospodari s najmensiou reziou vzhladom na pocet poistencov. Pride mi racionalne, ze mame jedneho spravcu "zdravotnej dane" a nie viacerych (efektivita a uspory z rozsahu). Uz len matematicky, kym sme mali jednu VSZP, tak sme mali +/- stabilne naklady na spravu, VSZP nevykazovala ziadny zisk, vsetky peniaze v systeme v nom vybrate, v nom aj ostavali. Mozno (teda urcite) boli vynakladane neefektivne (uplatky farmafiriem pre kategorizacnu komisiu, odpredaj ziskovych casti, ako boli radiologicke a diagnosticke pracoviska, labaky, dialyzy ... a nasledne navysenie platieb pre tieto firmy), ale neboli odcerpavane vo forme ziskov, v pripade ak nie je zabezpecena starostlivost pre pacientov v plnej miere (takzvane "limity". ktore vznikli az po zavedeni pluralitneho systemu - priklad, kamoska mala tazke bolesti hlavy, tak ju objednali na CT mozgu, o 2 mesiace ...). 

Zakladny, solidarny balik, by mal byt pre vsetkych rovnaky, kedze su ochorenia, ktore 90% ludi nedokaze zo svojho nikdy zaplatit (onkologicke ochorenia, dialyza, transplantacie...), a sukromne poistenie bude pridrahe (je to rovnomerna distribucia rizika). Ale to by ten system nemusel chciet kazdy hned oj...t  
Ked niekto vola po nadstandarde, tak prosim, doplnkove pripoistenie, sukromne nemocnice (inak ani existencia jednej statnej poistovne nevylucuje existenciu sukromnych nemocnic, resp. a.s.) s nadstandardom a podobne. Je vela ludi co si za zdravie rado priplati a aspon nebudu musiet davat uplatok. Ale aby sa nestalo, ze pride clovek na MRI, kde mu sestricka rovno povie, ze nemaju uz limit, ale za 200 eurovy poplatok sa da vybavit prednostne osetrenie. Samozrejme, cennik sa nikde nenachadza ... 

To co so Slovenskym zdravotnictvom spravil Zajac, sa da prirovnat rakovine. Su to vo vela pripadoch pomaly az "rakovinotvorne zmeny". To ako dobre "funguje" plne liberalny model, je vidno na priklade US - kde im ten system kolabuje a budu musiet zaviezt nieco take, ako mame v Europe. 

A pre Sukina - fakt si myslis, ze sa dokazes ako spotrebitel spravat racionalne ? Vzdy a za kazdych okolnosti ? Myslis ze ludia su tie najracionalnejsie tvory, ktore nepotrebuju regulaciu, ani ekonomicku, ani socialnu a pravnu ? Preco si myslis ze vznikli prve staty ?


----------



## wuane

kaxno said:


> Nejako mi unika pointa tohto argumentu. Idea Slovanu v KHL nie je zly napad. Slovan tam kludne moze byt a mile rad ho podporim. Avsak, to by museli byt splnene nasledovne podmienky: ...


To nebol argument,to bola paralela,ktoru som si vsimol po precitani Anurisovho postu. Sportovo je KHL super, ekonomicky,geograficky a aj politicky je to umele.Samozrejme,kultura a sport budu a asi by aj mali byt dotovane.No je rozdiel dotovat a dotovat.


----------



## kaxno

Vies ze ani nie ?  KHL je tak u nas, ako aj v inych krajinach kde existuje platena oligarchami (zlocincami). Tak ako je v USA NHL platena transnacionalnymi korporaciami (co je do istej miery to iste, akurat tam je za nimi nejaka entita "akcionarov" a tu je moc koncentrovana do ruk jednej osoby). Politicky tam tiez vidim nejake paralely - obdobny vyvoj a predsa len, vsetko su tu post-socialisticke republiky, s rovnakou mentalitou (Rusi su take iste hovada ako Slovaci, akurat vo vacsom). 
Co sa tyka dotacii, tu sa nadherne ukazuje, ze brutalne bohatnute nadnarodne korporacie nemaju co s peniazmi, tak ich davaju do sportu, co umoznuje enormne uhrady pre hracov, ktori si ich v kontexte nejakeho "spolocenskeho prinosu" vobec nezasluzia. Akurat je to to Cezarovske - ludom stacia chlieb a hry ...


----------



## Anuris

potkanX said:


> nezabudaj, ze medzi agendou SS (a radicovej) bol aj pripravovany zakon o hmotnej zodpovednosti uradnikov. toto by nasej velkopodnikatelskej vrstve hodne vadilo. a nieto divu ze SMER sro. podobne uvahy razne zmietol zo stola.


Rozne (marketingove) uvahy, sluby a navrhy tu uz boli vselijake (napr. nedavno "chcel" Smer tvrdo regulovat billboardy), ale ked ide do tuheho, tak vacsinou to byva tak, ze "skutek utek"... Bud sa dany zakon do parlamentu ani nedostane alebo sa o jeho neprijatie/zimpotentnenie uz postaraju posranci.


Prejdem vsak na inu temu...

Vcera davali na STV 2 zaujimavy dokument Svet podľa spoločnosti Monsanto, o jednom hnusnom americkom nadnarodnom korporativnom biotechnologickom molochovi, ktory uspesne k*urvi polnohospodartvo nielen v domovskej krajine, ale doslova po celom svete - od Indie, cez Mexiko, Paraguaj a Braziliu az po Europu, kam sa ich geneticky modifikovane a zdraviu skodlive shity dovazaju ako krmivo pre zvierata, ktore nasledne konzumujeme. V mnohom to davalo za pravdu Strummerovym tvrdeniam o zhorsovani kvality potravin, ohladne ktorych som sa s nim snazil trochu polemizovat.

Zmanipulovane studie, utajovanie dokazov o skodlivosti firmou vyrabanych produktov, ociernovanie a zastrasovanie oponentov z radov vedeckej komunity, prepustanie vlastnych zamestnancov iducich proti spolocnosti, vydieranie farmarov, dosadzovanie vlastnych ludi do politiky, sudnictva a vladnych kontrolnych agentur, ovplyvnovanie politikov v prospech deregulacie... to su len niektore z praktik tejto nechutnej korporacie, ktorej produkty (rozne hormonalne rastove pripravky a geneticky modifikovane semena polnohospodarskych plodin) postupne zaplavuju trh a uplne z neho vytlacaju prirodne plodiny (nemodifikovane semena bavlny uz v Indii prakticky nezohnat). Ak clovek aj chce pestovat prirodne plodiny (a zozenie k tom semena), tak v pripade takych ako kukurica, u ktorej sa opelovanie uskutocnuje prostrednictvom vzduchu, aj tak dochadza premiesavanim semien ku kontaminacii a genetickym zmenam. Modifikovane semena su okrem svojej preukazanej skodlivosti (tvorba rakoviny a inych chorob) aj podstatne drahsie a navyse je na nich naviazanych mnozstvo dalsich monsantovskych produktov (rozne pesticidy, herbicidy atd.), ktore su polnohospodari nuteni si kupovat, aby mali vobec nejaku urodu, lebo bez nich su super odolne modifikovane plodiny od Monsanta napadane roznymi hubnymi infekciami a inym sajrajtom. Napr. v Indii sa kvoli tomu dostavaju farmari do nesplatitelnych dlhov, z ktorych sa "vyslobodzuju" pachanim samovrazd...


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## wuane

^^ realne v NHL zaraba len asi 10 klubov,ale je to stale o 10 viac ako v KHL. Ale inac som nieco podobne chcel napisat aj ja. A preto som aj pisal,ze KHL,aj Slovan v KHL je sportovo super,ale...


----------



## kapibara

Anuris said:


> Vcera davali na STV 2 zaujimavy dokument Svet podľa spoločnosti Monsanto,


Velmi dobre si to v poslednom odstavci zosumarizoval.
Uz sme sa tu par krat bavili na temu Monsanto, napriklad tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474861&page=196


----------



## Sukino

Anuris said:


> Ja neviem, ake mas ty osobne presne predstavy, ale kedze si zastancom pravicovych reforiem a SaS povazujes za najlepsiu cestu pre Slovensko, tak predpokladam, ze su podobne ako to, o com hovori SaS, pripadne sa jedna o "more of the same" toho, co sme tu mali za Dzurindu...
> 
> SaS hovori o doprivatizacii statneho majetku, zruseni minimalnej mzdy, znizovani/nezvysovani dani z prijmu (a pravdepodobne zvysovani spotrebnych dani), o transoformacii nemocnic na a. s. (a ich pravdepodobnej privatizacii), o privatizacii Vseobecnej zdravotnej poistovane, o znizovani zasahu statu do fungovania trhu (deregulacii), o moznom spoplatneni VS studia atd. Nehovoria priamo o uplnom "zruseni" statu, stale planuju udrziavanie istej miery regulacie, socialnej podpory a pod. K tomu ich ale nutia hlavne vonkajsie okolnosti, kedze extremnejsiu podobu liberalizacie podporuje na Slovensku iba minimum obcanov. Verim vsak, ze keby mali Sulik a spol. moznost, tak to, presne v sulade so svojou ideologiou, dotiahnu este dalej...


Program a navrhy SaS ta usvedcuju z klamstva. Pozri napr. "164 návrhov na zlepšenie podnikateľského prostredia," kde sa nic o ruseni minimalnej mzdy nehovori.



Anuris said:


> Za Dzurindu sice ekonomika rastla a znizovala sa nezamestnanost, tieto pozitivne vysledky vsak boli podla mna zapricinene jednak vrcholiacou konjunkturou, ako to tu casto zdovodnuje napr. Kaxno, a jednak mnohymi kratkozrakymi opatreniami s docasnym pozitivnymi, avsak z dlohodobeho hladiska negativnymi efektami. Rozpredaj statneho majetku jednorazovo naplnil statny rozpocet, peniaze sa vsak za kratko rozflakali a stat prisiel o pravidelny zdroj prijmu, ako aj o moznost efektivne ovplyvnovat dalsiu cinnosti tychto prirodzenych monopolov.


Tie firmy boli vdaka zahranicnym vlastnikom konecne ziskove a tieto zisky nadalej idu do statneho rozpoctu cez dane a dividendy.
Mame protimonopolny urad, takze s kontrolou nie je problem, keby sa chcelo.



Anuris said:


> Spravili sa rozne danove reformy, ktore sem prilakali zahranicnych investorov, ale Slovensko sa v konecnom dosledku premenilo na jednu velku (docasnu) montaznu dielnu s nizkoplatenou pracovnou silou namiesto toho, aby sa podporoval vyskum, inovacie, vysokokvalifikovana pracovna sila a odvetvia s vyssou pridanou hodnotou.


A na toto by sme odkial mali? Navyse vyskum a inovacie nevznikaju liatim statnych penazi. Na to musi byt poriadne prostredie, v ktorom hraju vysoke skoly a sukromne firmy dolezitu ulohu.



Anuris said:


> Slovensky polnohospodarsko-potravinarsky priemysel, ktory mal za socializmu svoju kvalitu, uplne klakol vdaka jeho slabej podpore, zlemu systemu vzdelavania a v neposlednom rade aj vdaka nasmu slavnemu vstupu do EU.


Mytus.



Anuris said:


> Nepopieram, ze to bola v danom case jedina alternativa, ktora nam priniesla aj mnozstvo vyhod, rozhodne to ale nebolo zadarmo a na tu cenu, ktoru sme za nas vstup do EU zaplatili, sa akosi zabuda... Roznymi dotaciami a inymi opatreniam zvyhodneni zapadni producenti zaplavili nas trh svojimi vyrobkami, a tym prispeli, k dalsiemu upadku nasich vlastnych producentov, ktori im nedokazali konkurovat. Vysledkom je, ze nasa potravinova sebestacnost nedosahuje ani 50% a nas trh je plny zahranicnych shitov predavanych pod rovnakou znackou a za rovnaku (casto aj vyssiu) cenu ako na Zapade, ale s inym (nekvalitnejsim) zlozenim – vraj preto, ze mame ine chute a napr. namiesto parku s 80% obsahom masa nam asi viac vyhovuje ten s 30% obsahom... Brusel toto vsetko samozrejme bezproblemov toleruje, ale naopak v otazke zlozenia roznych narodnych specialit a ich presneho pomenovania je mimoriadne cinny a tam mu uz nestaci, ak sa rozdiely v pouzitych surovinach uvedu na obale bez nutnosti zmeny nazvu daneho vyrobku.


Ak nasi vyrobcovia nedokazali konkurovat 'zahranicnym shitom', tak to hovori za vsetko.



Anuris said:


> Skrachovali by mozno v idealnych podmienkach, keby naozaj uplne prisli o vsetku nelegalnu podporu od vladnych politikov a keby stali uplne za rovno s ostatnymi subjektami na trhu. Oni uz vsak maju v mnohych oblastiach jednoznacnu historicky danu konkurencnu vyhodu (akysi startovaci naskok), ktoru sa ostatnym bude iba tazko dobiehat. Tato vyhoda by sa v ramci opatreni na definitivne zamedzenie statnej podpory este viac prehlbila, kedze dane opatrenia by mali formu privatizacii, u ktorych je vysoka pravdepodobnost, ze by bola opat iba za provizie nasite na mieru vopred dohodnutym subjektom.


Takze radsej by sme to nemali riesit uz nikdy?



Anuris said:


> Sulikovci by si pomastili naposledy poriadne kapsy, dohodili by biznis svojim kamaratom/sponzorom/sami sebe cez nejakcyh prostrednikov a s cistym svedomim, by sa vytesovali, ze tu konecne raz a navzdy spravili poriadok a vytvorili "spravodlive" trhove prostredie. No to urcite...


A toto uz je iba primitivne ohovaranie.



Anuris said:


> Nejde tu o to, ze by nejaky politik alebo uradnik vedel lepsie hospodarit s peniazmi ludi, ide tu o urcity solidarny socialny system (ale aj system regulacie a statom poskytovanych sluzieb), ktory je vysledkom vseobecneho spolocenskeho konsenzu. Tento system dnes vo viacerych ohladoch nefunguje dobre, ale stale ma aj svoje pozitivne stranky, ktore su podla mna v konecnom dosledku pre velku cast obyvatelstva vyhodnejsie ako keby sa system zrusil/vyrazne okresal, a to, co dnes poskytuje, by si ludia "manazovali" a zabezpecovali sami cez trochu vyssie mzdy... Ziaducou cestou je podla mna vylepsovanie systemu, a nie jeho marginalizacia.


A kde vezmes tych zazracnych ludi, ktori budu tak nezistne ten system vylepsovat a navyse proti odporu tych, ktori ho chcu udrzat na tejto urovni?
Jedini, co sa snazili robit systemove zmeny, boli prave SaS.
A tych nemas rad, lebo si naletel na propagandu v mediach oligarchov.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sukino said:


> Program a navrhy SaS ta usvedcuju z klamstva. Pozri napr. "164 návrhov na zlepšenie podnikateľského prostredia," kde sa nic o ruseni minimalnej mzdy nehovori.





> Na podporu udržania pracovných miest s nízkou pridanou hodnotou, do úplného zrušenia minimálnej mzdy, zmrazíme na prechodné obdobie minimálnu mzdu. V prípade nástupu hospodárskej krízy navrhneme dočasné zníženie minimálnej mzdy o 20 percent.


http://www.strana-sas.sk/socialna-politika/37

Máš tam aj iné klamstvá ale keďže nemáš záujem diskutovať ale len posilňovať svoje vlastné náboženstvo, ktoré si si vybudovala v hlavičke, tak by bolo zbytočné vyťahovať nejaké fakty a čísla, keďže ty už si z názorom hotová a nemieniš ho meniť.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Navyse vyskum a inovacie nevznikaju liatim statnych penazi.


LOL

Za prve:










Za druhe:










Uz len z tychto dvoch zalezitosti, ktore existovali len vdaka gigantickemu naliatiu statnych penazi, vzniklo asi tak 80% vsetkeho technickeho pokroku druhej polovice 20teho storocia. O tom, co vsetko okrem toho vzniklo na univerzitach, opat liatim statnych penazi, ani nehovorim.


----------



## kaxno

Dlho som hladal nejaky vystizny vyraz na ten post, co tu hodil(a) Sukino, ale tie jej teoremy a konstrukcie su tak krasne zaslepene, ze to az pekne nie je. Obcas by som takymto ludom fakt prial, aby mali to "stastie" a zili v dokonalom liberalizme  Odporucal by som ti ist si pozriet posledneho Licolna (ten film, ktory vcera dostal Oskara).


----------



## Name user 1

kaxno said:


> Dlho som hladal nejaky vystizny vyraz na ten post, co tu hodil(a) Sukino, ale tie jej teoremy a konstrukcie su tak krasne zaslepene, ze to az pekne nie je. Obcas by som takymto ludom fakt prial, aby mali to "stastie" a zili v dokonalom liberalizme  Odporucal by som ti ist si pozriet posledneho Licolna (ten film, ktory vcera dostal Oskara).


Africke staty to je totalny priklad liberalizmusmu.. kazdy ide za seba, 

- stat nefunguje (skolstvo iba pre bohacov, zdravotnictvo tiez, bohaci ziju odtrhnuti od reality a chudobny cakaju na revoluciu), kazdy kto ma prachy si kupi pravdu a ak nejaky stat pride, tak si kupi licencie k nerastnym bohastvam a zaroven aj politikov .. to je totalny kapitalizmus a liberalizmus


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> Kaxno, netreba zachadzat do konspiracnych teorii, co sa tyka NHL.
> Ta liga je totiz postavena na tvrdom business modely, kde majitelia klubov na nich zarabaju.


Toto nie je tak celkom pravda. Ziskovych je v NHL par (5-10) najtradicnejsich klubov na cele s Torontom, NY Rangers a Montrealom, ktore maju dokopy vacsi zisk nez zbytok ligy. Nove kluby z juznych oblasti USA, o ktore sa NHL na popud komisara ligy Garyho Bettmana rozsirila v priebehu poslednych dvoch dekad, su stratove (najviac Phoenix, Tampa Bay, NY Islanders, Columbus, San Jose a Anaheim) a ich cinnost je prakticky dotovana zo zpolocneho ligoveho balicka penazi. Samotny Bettman pobera plat 7-8 mild. USD rocne, hoci niektori hraci otvorene hovoria, ze svojim posobenim skodi zaujmom ligy.

V tomto linku a v nizsie uvedenom komentari od uzivatela menom "Calimero" si k tomu mozes precitat viac:



> Problemom NHL je bezbreha socializacia tejto obchodnej struktury. NHL bola expandovana na juh kde bol zle odhadnuty potencial rentability. Kanadske kluby a zopar klubov na severe USA, ktore tvoria zisky su donutene delit sa o tieto zisky s klubmi z juhu, ktore stracaju peniaze. NHL po tlaku a dohode s odbormi nutila aj tieto nove kluby juhu stracajuce peniaze vyplacat stanovenu dolnu hranicu vyplat, ktore su pre majitelov klubov na juhu ekonomicky neunosne vysoke. Ti tvrdia, ze ak mame z donutenia platit take velke vyplaty, tak ziskovy sever musi na nich prispiet. Majitelia na severe samozrejme uz odmietaju bezbreho prispievat do spolocnej kasy NHL, ktora socialisticky prerozdeluje peniaze na juh tak, aby kluby ktore pri rozsireni NHL vytvorila mohli ako tak prezit.
> Odbory hracov svojimi vydobytymi neprimeranymi poziadavkami v kolektivnej zmluve spred 6 rokov zdeformvali obchodny koncept NHL natolko, ze dnes najst spolocnu rec znamena aj najst novych idiotov, ktori chcu samolubo vlastnit NHL kluby na juhu a boli by ochotni stracat 20-30 milionov dolarov rocne, pretoze z donutenia musia aj tomu najslabsiemu hracovi v muzstve zaplatit o stovky tisic dolarov rocne viac ako im prinasa jeho hra a marketing...


Tu je dalsi prispevok od uzivatela menom Dusan Mraz:



> Kým top 5 tímov (Toronto, NY Rangers, Montreal, Vancouver a Edmonton) zarobilo dokopy $212 mil., zvyšných 25 organizácii dokopy vyprodukovalo stratu vo výške $86 mil.


A tu dva nazorne linky pojednavajuce o financnych problemoch klubov z New Jersey a Columbusu:

http://www.webhokej24.sk/amcan/komentare/nhl-njd-riesia-dlhy-odnesie-to-parise
http://sport.sme.sk/c/5889895/dlhy-columbusu-dosiahli-25-milionov-dolarov.html


Inak, majitelmi klubov NHL su zvacsa americki miliardari, ktori dost mozno zbohatli cez spinave korporacie typu Monsanto (oproti ktoremu su nase Penty a Jamo-Tunely vlastne len tak drobni lokalni podvodnickovia a vreckovi zlodeji), a ktori tie kluby maju tiez len ako svoju hracku/zabavku, pripadne prostriedok k dalsiemu biznisu. Cize v podstate su to taki americki oligarchovia, ktori sa od tych ruskych zas az tak zasadne neodlisuju. 

Tu je uryvok z jedneho starsieho clanku z roku 2004, kde je nacrtnute, k comu moze byt vlastnictvo takeho stratoveho klubu dobre:



> Najlepším príkladom, ako sa vďaka hokeju dá dobre finančne zabezpečiť, je mužstvo Los Angeles Kings. Miliardár Philip Anschutz kúpil klub v roku 1995 za 113 miliónov. Hokejový tím však získal s cieľom vybudovať viacúčelovú halu v centre mesta. Dnes je populárna Staples Center dejiskom všetkých významných športových podujatí v Los Angeles. Okrem zápasov hokejovej NHL tu hrajú svoje stretnutia tímy basketbalovej NBA - LA Lakers a LA Clippers. Staples Center taktiež hostí boxerské duely, tenisové turnaje (naposledy Turnaj majsteriek WTA Tour), halový futbal a mnohé iné. K tomu treba ešte prirátať i koncerty a ďalšie spoločenské akcie.
> 
> Anschutz plánuje rozširovať svoje aktivity v okolí haly. Divadlo, hotel, reštaurácie, kancelárie a luxusné apartmány by mali vyrásť vedľa štadióna. Celkom slušný biznis na to, že hokejový klub hospodári so stratou. Tim Leiweke, šéf holdingovej spoločnosti AEG, ktorá vlastní Staples Center i klub Kings, v roku 2000 povedal: "Nebyť hokejového klubu, nič z toho by sa nezrealizovalo."
> 
> Obdobný projekt začali napĺňať aj v arizonskom Phoenixe. Pred rokom sa miestny klub Coyotes presťahoval do novej haly Glendale. Tú čoskoro obklopí sieť kín, butikov, hotelov a kancelárií. Podľa investičnej banky Allen & Co tento projekt prinesie v budúcom roku zisk 26 miliónov.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> LOL
> 
> Za prve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Za druhe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uz len z tychto dvoch zalezitosti, ktore existovali len vdaka gigantickemu naliatiu statnych penazi, vzniklo asi tak 80% vsetkeho technickeho pokroku druhej polovice 20teho storocia. O tom, co vsetko okrem toho vzniklo na univerzitach, opat liatim statnych penazi, ani nehovorim.


80% mas odkial?
Ja som nepovedal, ze stat nehra ziadnu ulohu, ale cely citat si neuviedol.
Ale inak minanie penazi na zbrane hromadneho nicenia je dobry odstrasujuci priklad statneho minania.


Name user 1 said:


> - stat nefunguje (skolstvo iba pre bohacov, zdravotnictvo tiez, bohaci ziju odtrhnuti od reality a chudobny cakaju na revoluciu), kazdy kto ma prachy si kupi pravdu a ak nejaky stat pride, tak si kupi licencie k nerastnym bohastvam a zaroven aj politikov .. to je totalny kapitalizmus a liberalizmus


Nie, to nie je kapitalizmus.
A co myslis pod 'liberalizmom'? Libertarianizmus? Tebou opisany stav nim urcite nie je. Ale o libertarianizme teoretizovat nechcem, kedze je to ocividne utopia, aj ked narozdiel od komunizmu s moralnou podstatou.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Ale inak minanie penazi na zbrane hromadneho nicenia je dobry odstrasujuci priklad statneho minania.


Atomove elektrarne, ty tupec.


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


> http://www.strana-sas.sk/socialna-politika/37


To je navrh nahradit plosne minimálne mzdove naroky dohodami.
Ekonomicky samozrejme ovela lepsie riesenie aj pre zamestnancov a znamenalo by to zvysenie minimalnej mzdy v odvetviach, ktore si to zasluzia.


Koro said:


> Máš tam aj iné klamstvá ale keďže nemáš záujem diskutovať ale len posilňovať svoje vlastné náboženstvo, ktoré si si vybudovala v hlavičke, tak by bolo zbytočné vyťahovať nejaké fakty a čísla, keďže ty už si z názorom hotová a nemieniš ho meniť.


dost ironicky prispevok



Strummer said:


> Atomove elektrarne, ty tupec.


Uz si na milanovej urovni argumentacie. A z rovnakeho dovodu. A navyse si potrebujes nastudovat nieco o historii Manhattan projektu.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Anuris

Sukino said:


> Program a navrhy SaS ta usvedcuju z klamstva. Pozri napr. "164 návrhov na zlepšenie podnikateľského prostredia," kde sa nic o ruseni minimalnej mzdy nehovori.


Mna sotva , maximalne tak INESS, z ktoreho ospevnej analyzy na volebny program SaS som vychadzal...



Sukino said:


> Tie firmy boli vdaka zahranicnym vlastnikom konecne ziskove a tieto zisky nadalej idu do statneho rozpoctu cez dane a dividendy.
> Mame protimonopolny urad, takze s kontrolou nie je problem, keby sa chcelo.


Konecne ziskove? Tu je napriklad Korov prispevok, kde su zhrnute zisky SPP za jednotlive roky. Ziskovost vyraznejsie poklesla iba pred privatizaciou (co dokazuje, aky to bolo zo strany Dzurindovcov odrb), ale aj vtedy tam ta ziskovost bola.

Dividendy, podiely na zisku, rozne vymyslene poplatky za poradenstvo a ine sluzby sa po privatizacii praveze vyplacali a prelievali do materskych zahranicnych firiem na ukor nasich statnych prijmov.

Cele to bolo taky kolosalne podvod, ze po 10 ci kolkych rokoch sa kupujucim vratili zisky a mozu to dnes s kludnym svedomim predat. Mozeme si iba predstavovat naco vsetko sa tieto peniaze mohli pouzit, keby kazdy rok v plnej miere plynuli do statneho rozpoctu.

Protimonopolny urad ma svoju uzko vymedzenu funkciu, ktora je dolezita, ale nema dosah na na riadiace organy sprivatizovanych podnikov (v ramci ktorych ziskali konecne slovo zastupcovia minoritnym zahranicnych vlastnikov) a ich rozhodnutia ohladne fungovania podniku, firemnych strategii, ci napr. aj pokial ide o spominany odliv penazi do zahranicia.



Sukino said:


> A na toto by sme odkial mali? Navyse vyskum a inovacie nevznikaju liatim statnych penazi. Na to musi byt poriadne prostredie, v ktorom hraju vysoke skoly a sukromne firmy dolezitu ulohu.


Nameisto rozpredaja statneho majetku a cesty podpory (cez danove a ine reformy) nizkokvalifikovanej manualnej prace v montaznych dielnach by sme sa zamerali na podporu domacich podnikatelov, vzdelavania (tak, aby tie vysoke skoly hrali dolezitu ulohu a aby tu namiesto montovni boli firmy, ktore by nasich vysokokvalifikovanych pracovnikov vyprodukovanych tymito skolami, dokazali ocenit a vyuzit), vedy, vyskumu...

K tomu, ze vyskum a inovacie "nevznikaju liatim statnych penazi" sa ani nema cenu vyjadrovat - uz to za mna spravili ini...



Sukino said:


> Mytus.


Mytus? To povedz nasim rodicom a starym rodicom, ktori dodnes spominaju, ake kvalitne potraviny sme tu pocas socializmu mali. Vyber nebol taky velky ako dnes (ten velky vyber ma z globalneho pohladu aj svoje negativne dosledky), ale to co sa predavalo bolo podla drvivej vacsinu ludi, ktori to (na rozdiel od od dnesnej "antisocanskej" omladiny) mali moznost porovnat, daleko chutnejsie, zdravsie a kvalitnejsie ako vacsina dnesnych beznych potravin (napr. jogurty, masove vyrobky, zelenina, ovocie, ale aj zname domace znackove vyrobky typu vinea, kofola, tatranka, ktore v uplynulych rokoch upustili od svojich povodnych receptur, vdaka ktorym sa stali popularne)



Sukino said:


> Ak nasi vyrobcovia nedokazali konkurovat 'zahranicnym shitom', tak to hovori za vsetko..


Preco im ale nedokazali konkurovat? Cital si vobec, co som napisal?

Ak nie, tak ti zopakujem, ze zahranicne vyrobky boli zvyhodnene najroznejsimi dotaciami a protekcionistickymi opatreniami, vdaka ktorym im nasi producenti neboli schopni cenovo konkurovat - maximalne tak za cenu znizenie kvality. A tak kvalita celkovo upadala a upadala, az sme sa dopracovali do dnesneho stavu, ktory je mimochodom tiez iba vysledkom kratkozrakych politik, ktore tu dlhodobo udrziavaju nizku platovu uroven ako nasu hlavnu konkurecnu vyhodu. Ludia s nizkymi platmi (kore by im ludia ako Sulik este najradsej znizili – napriklad aj zrusenim minimalnej mzdy ci prilisnym podporovanim prace na dohodu) su potom nuteni kupovat lacne shity, pretoze na drahsie a kvalitnejsie potraviny nemaju...



Sukino said:


> Takze radsej by sme to nemali riesit uz nikdy?.


Riesit by sme to mali, ale to, co presadzuje ty, podla mna nie je riesenim, ale skor este prehlbenim sucasneho negativneho stavu...



Sukino said:


> A toto uz je iba primitivne ohovaranie.


Ake ohovaranie? Sulik sa uz niekolkorat usvedcil ako klamar a vzhladom na vsetko, co som tu predtym napisal o prepojeni SaS s oligarchami, na znalost tunajsieho spolocensko-politicko-ekonomickeho prostredia a na kazdodenne skusenosti s jeho korupcno-klientelisticko-rodinkarskym fungovanim, mi pripada naivne verit, ze privatizacie pod kuratelou SaS by prebehli cisto.

Mimochodom, som si teraz spomenul ako sa Sulik Kocnerovi v jeho vile spovedal, aka je Radicova (ktoru oficialne podporoval a vyhlasoval za najlepsiu a jedinu moznu predsednicku vlady s ucastou SaS) zla a volatilna premierka a ako by sa lepsie vladlo (kradlo?) s Miklosom. To len tak k tomu, ze kto mal zaujem na odstraneni Radicovej... 



Sukino said:


> A kde vezmes tych zazracnych ludi, ktori budu tak nezistne ten system vylepsovat a navyse proti odporu tych, ktori ho chcu udrzat na tejto urovni?


Ja takych ludi vidim aj na tomto fore. Ide len o to, aby sme takychto ludi my ostatni zacali podporovat a vytvarali im podmienky (okrem ineho aj zavrhnutim vsetkych Ficov, Dzurindov, Sulikov, Gasparovicov, Figelov a im podobnych) a motivaciu na to, aby zacali v prospech nas vsetkych tuto prehnitu spolocnost menit k lepsiemu.



Sukino said:


> A tych nemas rad, lebo si naletel na propagandu v mediach oligarchov


To hovori ten pravy... ci prava? Nejak tymto genderovym nejasnostiam nerozumiem.... :dunno:

V mediach sa od rana do vecera propaguju akurat tak riesenia, ktore presadzuje SaS, ze by tu nejake medium, think tank, institut ci mimovladka (ktorych spolocnym menovatelom je oligarchicke financne pozadie) aktivne v ramci hlavneho prudu presadzovali moderne socialno-demokraticke opatrenia a politiky som zatial nezaregistroval...


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> a dobre sa zamysliet nad pojmom oligarcha - co tento v skutocnosti znamena a na koho sa da pouzit toto oznacenie.


Uz sme to tu riesili. Oligarchia je vlada uzkej skupiny ludi, ktori maju nejaku spolocnu vlastnost. Jeden z typov oligarchie je plutokracia, teda vlada bohatych. USA, vzhladom k tomu, akym sposobom je tam riesene financovanie politiky, je typickym prikladom plutokracie, co sa definitivne potvrdilo rozhodnutim americkeho najvyssieho sudu v roku 2010 (Citizens United)


----------



## Anuris

kapibara said:


> Velmi dobre si to v poslednom odstavci zosumarizoval.
> Uz sme sa tu par krat bavili na temu Monsanto, napriklad tu:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474861&page=196


Diky za tip, niekedy si tu diskusiu precitam.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## kaxno

Sukino said:


> Ale o libertarianizme teoretizovat nechcem, kedze je to ocividne utopia, aj ked narozdiel od komunizmu s moralnou podstatou.


Precitaj si aspon Kapital. Myslienky utopickeho socializmu maju podla mna dost hlboku moralnu podstatu. Problem vsak je, ze funguju naozaj len v idealnom svete, ktory nenastal, kedze (a to sa neda ludom zapriet, kedze este nedosiahli adekvatny vyvojovy stupen), su stale kladene individualne slobody pred blahobyt celej spolocnosti v duchu "srat na to ze polka planety skape od hladu, ked sa mam ja dobre". 

Na SVK sa stale omiela nejaka mantra "komunizmu", aj ked to je nieco, co nikdy nenastalo. Viem ze wiki nie je najlepsi zdroj, ale obcas by fakt nezaskodilo, si nieco nastudovat (co plati pre vsetkych, politikov, novinarov, diskuterov). Komunizmom sa apriori opovrhuje, pouziva sa ako strasiak a hanlive slovo na vsetko zle, co sa stalo na SVK pocas poslednych 70 rokov, pricom to je sam o sebe je len teoria, ktora bola vzdy zneuzita na mocenske hry. 

Viac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communism 

Idea komunizmu (uplne ta prvolpanova), vychadza z toho, ze to co nam nadelila "priroda", cize nasa planeta je vsetkych a tak by sa k tomu malo aj pristupovat. Hranice, ceny, vsetko pretransformovane na penaznu "hodnotu", je len konstrukt, ktory nad tym vsetkym postavili ludia. 

Nevravim, ze nieco taketo nastane, pocas nasich dekad urcite nie, kedze na to ludia nie su "ready". Ale mozno raz, v casoch akutneho nedostatku ludom dopne, ze je lepsie tahat za jeden povraz a udrziavat uroven blahobytu. Pre niekoho to znaci obmedzenie osobnych slobod, radosti, pre niekoho zase efektivne vynakladanie zdrojov a garanciu adekvatneho zivotneho standardu.

Zaverom prosim, drzat sa utokov a invektiv, tento post myslim cisto filozoficky, ako ideu na zamyslenie sa, nie na mainstreamovy prud, ktory zastavam alebo obhajujem.

Liberalizmus asi najlepsie charakterizuje tato scena, ktora ukazuje, ze nie vzdy je "**** economicus" to najlepsie mozne riesenie:


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Strummer, poprosim ta nereagovat na mna, kedze som ti uz predtym napisal, ze tvoje nazory a celkovo tvoja osoba, mna konkretne nezaujimaju.
> 
> Pretoze znamenaju pre mna hodne velky krok naspat a zaroven hadzanie hrachu o stenu, ked ja sa potrebujem pohybovat dopredu a vymienat si tu s ostatnymi informacie.
> 
> Vdaka za pochopenie.


Ja to pisem inym ludom v ramci diskusie, nie tebe. A kedze momentalne mam o 4 lajky viac nez ty, ocividne ich to co pisem ja, zaujima viac nez to co pises ty :banana: volny trh v praxi :lol:


----------



## zaq-

:a


----------



## potkanX

kaxno said:


> ...To co so Slovenskym zdravotnictvom spravil Zajac, sa da prirovnat rakovine. Su to vo vela pripadoch pomaly az "rakovinotvorne zmeny". To ako dobre "funguje" plne liberalny model, je vidno na priklade US - kde im ten system kolabuje a budu musiet zaviezt nieco take, ako mame v Europe...


urcite vies o zdravotnickom systeme viacej jako ja, ale kedysi, ked bola zajacova reforma este iba v slovach, som sa o to tiez trochu zaujimal.
ono nie je uplne koser vraviet, ze zajacov system nefunguje. koser by bolo napisat, ze to nevieme, kedze nikdy nebol u nas dokonceny. z celej slavnej reformy sa urobila iba prva polovica, kde sa vytvorili sukromne poistovne. ale zasadna zmena v platbach za diagnozy sa z politickych dovodov na konci druhej dzurindovej vlady odlozila a uz nikdy sa nedorobila. 
co si pamatam, tak povodna idea zajacovej reformy nepripominala americky neregulovany gulas, ale mne to dost pripominalo system, ktory funguje v australii.
kedze sme vo vysledku mali sukromne poistovne, ktore zo zakona ponukali rovnaky balik jako statna poistovna, samotna existencia sukromneho poistenia valny zmysel nema. bud v reforme pokracovat - co je v sucasnej politickej situacii nepriechodne a ani nejaka mocenska zmena by s tym moc neurobila, kedze stav poloreformy vyhovoval vsetkym zainteresovanym okrem chudakov pacientov, alebo potom podla mna treba zrusit aj samotnu statnu poistovnu, zdravotne odvody a financovanie zdravotnictva riesit cez prislusnu upravu danoveho zatazenia. odstranil by sa tym aspon dnesny nezmyselny degres v platbach.


----------



## kaxno

Suhlasim, Zajacova reforma nebola ukoncena. Co sa tyka platby za diagnozy, toto je samo o sebe pomerne kontroverzny napad. Nakolko sa moze vo vela pripadoch stat, ze sa uprednostni nie ten najlepsi sposob trebars na diagnostikovanie. Bud to moze byt "drahe vysetrenie", alebo "lacna operacia" (ano, aj taketo extremy to moze vyvolat). Preto k tomu treba pristupovat citlivo. 

Co sa tyka zaveru prispevku - nahradenie degresivnych odvodov zdravotnou danou, tu suhlasim, je to pomerne jednoduchy system. Otazne je jeho nastavenie tak, aby bol "ojeb-resistant" (kedze aj od kvality vyberu zavisi samozrejme kvalita poskytovanej starostlivosti). Dalej je tu regulacia, referencovanie cien liekov (aj diagnoz a vykonov) a naozaj precizne meranie kvality (aktualne reviznych lekarov robia babraci, ktori sa do svojej oblasti nevyznaju, sikovny lekar ich dokaze lahko obabrat / presvedcit o pravde) a tym padom odtekaju peniaze tam, kam by nemuseli (nadliecba, poskytovanie drahej liecby aj ked nie je este indikovana a da sa zvladnut inak a pod.). Celkova ekonomika a riadenie zdravotnictva je hotova veda, ktora sa u nas zatial moc neriesi.


----------



## Anuris

Sukino said:


> Ale o libertarianizme teoretizovat nechcem, kedze je to ocividne utopia, aj ked narozdiel od komunizmu s moralnou podstatou.


To nemyslis vazne. Komunizmus nema moralnu podstatu? Idea rovnosti, zdielaneho vlastnictva, distribucie zdrojov na zaklade potrieb a spolocneho blaha nie je moralna?

Asi si navzajom pleties komunizmus ako utopicku ideologiu a najvyssiu formu idealneho spolocenskeho zriadenia s komunistickou stranou a totalitnym rezimom, ktory sa s nou spaja - napr. stalinizmom ako osobitnou formou politickeho vladnutia. Komunisticka strana v Rusku navyse ani nevychadza z klasickeho marxizmu (myslienky uvazujuce o niecom ako komunizmus sa pritom objavili uz davno pre Marxom - ak by ti nahodou prekazal aj samotny Marx ako jeden z najvacsich spolocenskovednych myslitelov a filozofov historie), ale bola ovplyvnena bolsevizmom (co bol jeden, povodne minoritny, nazorovy prud v ramci Socialnodemokratickej robotnickej strany Ruska, ktora je predchodkynou Komunistickej strany) a lenizmom (upravena podoba marxizmu vytvorena vodcom bolsevikov Leninom). Taktiez socializmus sa nerovna komunizmus, ale v Marxovom chapani historickeho vyvoja ide o iba o urcitu prechodnu fazu smerujucu k ustanovaniu komunizmu. V praxi bolo fungovanie socializmu navyse ovplyvnene prave bolsevikmi, ktori postupne ziskali dominantny vplyv aj v ostatnych komunistickych stranach mimo Ruska, a konkretnymi politikami konkretnych ludi s najvacsou mocou na ich cele, ktore sa, ako to uz byva, vyrazne vzdalovali od ich idealnej teoretickej podoby.

Pokial si teda provnam skutocny myslienkovy komunizmus s individualisticko-egoistickym libertarianizmom, tak mi komunizmus vychadza ako daleko moralnejsi. Ale uznavam, ze tak ako komunizmus, aj libertarianizmus ma rozne podoby zastupovane roznymi myslienkovymi prudmi (niektore presadzujuce uplny chaos, ine naopak aj minimalizovany stat chraniaci svojich obcanov), takze toto moje hodnotenie moze byt rovnako skreslene ako tvoje vnimanie komunizmu, o ktorom ocividne nic nevies, resp. vies len to, cim ta naockovali nase ideologicky postihnute media...


----------



## Strummer

Co sa tyka pohladu na socializmus/komunizmus, tak mne v tomto dost pomohlo ked som si precital nejaku tu literaturu o zivote v praveku (pred polnohospodarstvom), a o zivote dnesnych "primitivnych" kultur. Uz spominani Jared Diamond a David Graeber, alebo (dost extremista) John Zerzan to vedia dobre popisat. Potom clovek zisti, ze tvrdenia ako "konkurencia a egocentricky individualizmus su podstatou cloveka" su vacsinou ciste klamstva a propaganda, a realna historia ludstva bola uplne o inom.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

*Tigre na psích granuliach*



> To, aká je z východnej Európy dnes montážna hala, pekne ilustruje iná zaujímavá štatistika. OECD začalo vydávať prehľad o svetovom obchode počítaný podľa pridanej hodnoty. Slovensko je kdesi na chvoste. *Podiel domácej hodnoty na exporte nedosahuje ani 60 percent.* To je horšie číslo ako pri Maďarsku, ČR, Estónsku. O Dánsku, Číne či Nemecku ani nehovoriac. Ak to zjednoduším, priskoro sa tešiť z exportnej výkonnosti, ak za exportom sú aj vysoké importné vstupy a zároveň investori si cez transfer pricing hodnotu presunú niekam inam. Opäť, neviem, či sa táto štatistika objavila v nejakom slovenskom médiu, v českom áno.
> 
> Na druhej strane je fakt, že tá vysoká exportná otvorenosť meraná klasickou metódou vám nastavuje výrazné mantinely v krátkodobej hospodárskej politike. Ak vynecháme malé ekonomiky, ktoré fungujú z veľkej časti ako offshore centrá, *Slovensko je treťou najotvorenejšou ekonomikou sveta. *(Štvrtou, ak Írsko nebudeme brať ako malú ekonomiku so silným offshore prvkom, ale do veľkej miery ňou je.)


----------



## Name user 1

porovnat male a velke ekonomiky sveta je scestne. Velke ekonomiky maju kapacitu a kapabilitu. 

Male staty musia byt otvorene.., vytvorenie kapacit v domacej ekonomike zaberie nejaky cas, tj. specializacia malych ekonomich tiez zaberie urcity cas, nijaky stat neda inemu technologicky transfer zadarmo.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Tak, treba uz len zalozit jednu normalnu, lavicovu stranu, ktora dokaze prebrat vsetkych volicov a.s. SMER a pomoct toto zrealizovat. Kedze akcionari SMERu to nikdy nedopustia, rovnako ako volici pravice a "nadosmrtni liberali". Samozrejme, treba to nastavit citlivo, vzhladom na specifika a sirit pri tom velku osvetu. *Hlavne to treba skusit nasimulovat na realnych datach.*


Našiel som reálne dáta z roku 2011 a skĺbil som ich s mojim grafovo-tabuľkovým fetišom a mám výsledky :cheers:
Chcel som len preveriť možnosti Slovenska, takže som to spravil rozpočtovo neutrálne, tak aby boli daňovo-odvodové výnosy približne rovnaké ako pri dnešných pravidlách. Samozrejme tam nie sú zohľadnené extrerné vplyvy vo forme vyšších únikov, kvôli "pocitu dojenia" ani nižších únikov kvôli nižšej motivácii na čiernu prácu. Takisto v tom nie je zohľadnené ani to, že by sa zdaňovali aj dnes oslobodené príjmy z vyplácaného firemného zisku.

Počítal som so superhrubou mzdou a zrušil som sociálne odvody (cca 25,6 %). Nechal som iba zdravotný 12% odvod bez stropu a DPFO s nezdaniteľným minimom 200 eur a následne sadzba 35 % na príjmy 200-800 eur a na každé ďalšie zarobené euro sadzba 40%. Tie sadzby znejú hrôzostrašne ale treba si uvedomiť, že podobné sumy sa platia aj dnes, len sú skryté do odvodov. Bod zlomu do ktorého by si ľudia oproti súčasnosti polepšili mi vyšiel na príjem cca 1300 eur mesačne. 
Najlepšiu predstavu reálneho dopadu dá graf.









Možností nastavenia je veľa, ja som chcel hlavne uľaviť ľudom s príjmom do 400€ a zároveň nenastavovať príliš silnú progresiu pre lepšie zarábajúcich, toto sa mi zdá ako dobrý kompromis.


----------



## wuane

*Za rozkradnutý Solún dostal jeho starosta doživotie*

http://www.sme.sk/c/6721222/za-rozkradnuty-solun-dostal-jeho-starosta-dozivotie.html


----------



## zaq-

Zo


----------



## Phill

Milan, ty celebrita  niekto ti dokonca zacal robit fanpage (edit. ked sa das do googla)


----------



## Strummer

Ten graf vojnoveho dlhu UK ma ukazovat co konkretne? :dunno:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

> *GLS si mohla britská pošta vybrať aj preto, že ide o jej dcéru. *Slovenská pobočka GLS nechcela tému komentovať, odkázala na RoyalMail.
> 
> To, že zahraničné národné pošty menia doručovateľov svojich zásielok, nie je len prípad Slovenska. *Podobným problém čelia aj národní poštoví operátori v Česku, Poľsku či v Slovinsku.*


Aspoň si to čítal?


----------



## E499.3056

Ked ti chalani operovali zvysenim minimalnej mzdy v CR, ktora je nizsia nez u nas, mali poskytnut aj cisla, kolko ludi pracuje za minimalnu mzdu u nas a kolko v CR. Z mojich skusenosti mam skor pocit, ze v CR pracuje daleko menej ludi za minimalnu, nez u nas.


----------



## zaq-

Vi


----------



## zaq-

P.S


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Mentalna demencia sa liecit neda, alebo aspon o tom neviem.


neda, pretoze neexistuje. mozes mat mentalne postihnutie / mentalnu retardaciu a/alebo demenciu, co je druh mentalnej choroby.
to co pises je rovnaky nezmysel ako zapal anginy (nie, nie je to preklep).


----------



## zaq-

Zn


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> pripisuju ludom na vladnucich funkciach nadprirozdene schopnosti a vlastnosti





zaq- said:


> P.S Na nenazratost existuje liek v podobe progresivnej dane z prijmu.


:bash:


----------



## quama

zaq- said:


> Vitajte v mentalnom ustave s nazvom Namestovo.
> 
> Zhrnme si fakty:
> - 15.85 % nezamestnanost
> - ciste mzdy na urovni 350 euro/mesiac
> 
> a aj napriek tomu:
> - ceny pozemkov vyssie ako v Zap. Europe,
> - ceny starych komunistickych kralikarni rovnake ako ceny novych bytov v Zap. Europe a
> - ceny chat na brehu Oravskej priehrady, ktorej okolie vam pripomina okolie Cernobylu tesne po vybuchu a v ktorej vode, sa mozte kupat jedine na vlastne riziko, pretoze obsahuje cloveku skodlive mnozstvo fekalnych bakterii, su vyssie ako ceny luxusnych chat vo svajciarskych Alpach, pripadne domov na pobrezi Stredozemneho mora
> - ceny prenajmov obchodnych priestorov vyssie, ako v Dubline.


Nejdem s tebou polemizovat pretoze suhlasim ze Slovensko je sialena krajina, len jeden argument uvediem, co som uz uvadzal niekolkokrat:

priemerna mzda, ciste mzdy a podobne udaje na Slovensku zachytene oficialnou statistikou *nezodpovedaju realnemu stavu*, pretoze v celych sektoroch ekonomiky sa vyplaca mzda na ruku a cez ucet sa posle minimalna mzda alebo nizsia mzda ako vyplatena a takisto ludia co pracuju na zivnost idu casto mimo uctovne doklady, pripadne pouzivaju kreativne uctovnictvo 

a teda ich *disponibilny prijem je vyssi ako uvadza oficialna statistika*...


----------



## Strummer

Z britskych bank unikli 2 miliony dokumentov tykajucich sa danovych unikov, pokryvajucich casove obdobie 30 rokov. 86 novinarov z 46 krajin stravilo 15 mesiacov ich analyzou, dnes boli zverejnene: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/apr/03/offshore-secrets-offshore-tax-haven

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/offshore-leaks-gigantisches-netzwerk-der-steuerhinterzieher-enthuellt-a-892406.html


----------



## Strummer

Velmi zaujimavy clanok o tom, ako je to v skutocnosti s cinskymi "mestami duchov", ktore su tak popularne v nasich sprostych mediach:

http://www.vagabondjourney.com/zhengzhou-zhengdong-china-largest-ghost-city/



> The area that 60 Minutes shot in surely looked “ghost-like” on film, but when I arrived there I found an entirely different scene. I found a sparkling new financial district that was full of sparkling new cars, well-dressed pedestrians, corporate offices of major businesses, skyscrapers full of occupied offices, expensive coffee houses, laundry hanging in the windows of luxury condos, there were cars parked in nearly every available parking space, and signs of life everywhere. There was nothing desolate about the Zhengdong CBD, it appears to be functioning as planned.
> 
> I located the landmarks that have continuously been used to proclaimed this place a “ghost city,” but I could not snap a photo or take a video which replicated the desolate scenes that have been broadcast around the world. There were just too many people, too many cars, too many businesses, and my shots kept getting buggered by the life that’s sprouting everywhere here. Whereas other media sources are consistently able to get videos that show a ghost city, I was only able to get shots that showed a living and breathing new district.





> The Mid Town Seven mall is actually seven large shopping centers that stretch around the bottom arch of the CBD for seven blocks. I entered this colossus of commerce and found a cheap restaurant. I took out my laptop and got online as I chowed through my meal. I loaded up the 60 Minutes ghost city report and thought it would be interesting to show it to the people working in the restaurant. I invited the waitresses over to watch, and they curiously sat down around me. I pushed play and then roughly translated what was being said on the video. The girls watched as a couple of foreigners stood in the very city they work in — the very place we were currently sitting in — and proclaimed it to be deserted.
> 
> “But we are here!” one of the girls exclaimed. The others looked equally perplexed.
> 
> “Are they lying?” I asked them.
> 
> “Yes, we live here,” another girl chimed in.
> 
> I can’t say they were offended by the video, it simply seemed too ridiculous and surreal for them to take seriously. Imagine watching a foreign news report which claimed that the town you live and work in is desolate and abandoned.


----------



## potkanX

neviem, ci to davam do spravneho vlakna, kedze napriek jeho nazvu sa tu riesia britske danove uniky a cinske skoroduchove mesta, ale risknem to. clanok z urbionu, sumar pripravovaneho noveho stavebneho zakona - http://www.urbion.sk/novy-stavebny-zakon-ma-ambicie-riesit-dnesne-problemy/


----------



## zaq-




----------



## Strummer

Ehm, to ze sem obcas (tempom jeden prispevok za tyzden) dam nejaky prispevok ktory povazujem za zaujimavy a alternativny nie je ziadny "spam".

Nikto ti Milan nebrani prezentovat tvoje plany na obnovu Slovenska, kludne aj v 10 prispevkoch za den. Ja uz buducnost tejto krajiny neriesim, takze ja na ne uz reagovat nebudem, neboj sa


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Pr


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Polské jídlo je vážně horší, ukazují první tvrdá data


----------



## zaq-

Vy


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ten prieskum je o rozdelení majetku a nie príjmov, takže reči o korupcii a šedej ekonomike sú mimo. 
Nízke sociálne rozdiely na Slovensku sú síce fakt ale nie až tak pozitívny ako by sa zdalo. Nielenže nemáme strednú vrstvu, my nemáme ani tých bohatých :lol: 

Mimoriadne pozitívna je ale nízka zadĺženosť. Aj napriek najnižším mzdám dlžíme iba 84 dňovú výplatu, narozdiel od zvyšku eurozóny, kde je to 226 dní.



> Pokiaľ ide o ukazovatele dlhového bremena, aj tu sú slovenské domácnosti v pomerne stabilnej pozícii. Podiel celkového dlhu k celkovým aktívam zadlžených domácností je na Slovensku jeden z najmenších v eurozóne – jeho mediánová hodnota dosahuje necelých 7%, kým v celej eurozóne je na úrovni až 22%. Navyše zadlžené slovenské domácnosti majú v porovnaní s ostatnými krajinami eurozóny najnižší podiel celkového dlhu k ich hrubému ročnému príjmu, a to i napriek tomu, že ich príjmy sú najnižšie v eurozóne (viac nižšie). Mediánová hodnota tohto podielu je na Slovensku 23%, v eurozóne je až 62%.


----------



## zaq-

To


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> To s tymi bohatymi bola ironia?
> 
> Inac, Koro, mam napad, s ktorym by som chcel poprosit najma teba a Kaxna o pomoc, aj ked vitani su aj ostatni.
> 
> Ten napad spociva v tom, ze skusime vytvorit teoreticky model zapadoeuropskeho danoveho systemu na sucastnom Slovensku, so sucastnou urovnou miezd a potom vypocitame z neho teoreticku vysku prijmov statneho rozpoctu.
> 
> Co chcem prakticky dokazat je to:
> *ze myslim si, ze len zmenou danoveho systemu sa da zivotna uroven obyvatelov na Slovensku zvysit minimalne dvojnasobne, ked zaroven tato zmena dokaze zvysit prjmy slovenskeho statneho rozpoctu taktiez minimalne 1.5 az 2-nasobne.*
> 
> Ked to vypracujeme, napiseme blog na Trende, pod spolocnou hlavickou Skyscrapercity a nazov toho blogu by mohlo byt nieco ako:
> 
> *Da sa zmenou danoveho systemu zvysit zivotna uroven na Slovensku?*
> 
> Co vy teda na to? :dunno:


Je to celkom dobrý nápad, ale problém je, že ty význam daňového zaťaženia prudko precenuješ.
Tak ako je naivná viera Slovenskej pravice, že "rovná daň naštartovala ekonomiku", tak rovnako je to s opačným názorom, že progresia prinesie zázraky. Prieneslia by určité znormálnenie a umožnila, by niektorým ľudom spotrebu aj iných vecí ako potravín, čo by podporilo podnikateľký sektor ale určite nie v takej miere ako opisuješ. Treba si uvedomiť, že aj pri relatívne silne nastavenej progresivite, by si ľudia s nízkym príjmom prilepšili radovo iba v desiatkách eur.


----------



## kaxno

V podstate suhlasim s Korom. Problem je ten, ze aj ked mame na SVK hrstku oligarchov, trebars s prijimom 33 milionov Eur rocne, tak ich brutalne zdanenie toho az tak vela nespravi.
Uz len keby si povieme to, ze ich cely prijem, je prijem FO a zavedieme progresiu Rakuskeho modelu, ze 50% nad 60 000 €, tak nam od cca 500 miliardarov (asi prehanam) pride cca 825 000 000 € (zdanujem plosne cely prijem, tych 60 000 zdanenych nizsou sadzbou je zanedbatelna polozka). 

Pri pocte cca 2 000 000 pracujucich, je to 34,75 € mesacne (najhorsie je, ze medianova uroven prijimu je u nas posunuta vyrazne pod priemernou hodnotou, cize zvysit platy potrebuje urcite viac ako 50% populacie). 

Jasne, mame tu este cca 50000-100000 ludi s vyssim prijimom (odhadom), od ktorych nieco pritecie, ale nebude to ziadna brutalita. Vyssie zdanenie PO nepovazujem za vhodne, rovnako by mozno nebolo od veci zvysit kupyschopnost upravou DPH (kedze to bolo opatrenie, ktore zaistilo "danovu neutralitu" rovnej dane).


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Vyssie zdanenie PO nepovazujem za vhodne


Áno aj nie. 
Právnické osoby treba podľa mňa rozdeliť na viac skupín.
1. zahraničný investori vyvážajúci zisk zo zahraničia - zvýšiť zaťaženie
2. podniky, ktoré svoj zisk reinvestujú na Slovensku - znížiť zataženie
3. večne stratové s.r.o.

Myslím si, že vhodným riešením je výrazné zníženie DPPO na 10-15 %. Vyššie zaťaženie by prišlo až pri vyplácaní zisku do zahraničia - daň z dividend a pri vyplacaní zisku majiteľom - DPFO, ktorá by bola nastavená, tak že by si odviedol presne rovnakú sumu, bez ohľadu na to či si vyplácaš mzdu alebo dividendu. Bola by to teda plnohodnotná DPFO s odvodmi, znížená o už zaplatenú DPPO z danej čiastky. Na poslednú skupinu pevný minimálny poplatok za fungovanie s.r.o, o ktorý by bola pri priznaní zisku, znížená DPPO.




kaxno said:


> rovnako by mozno nebolo od veci zvysit kupyschopnost upravou DPH (kedze to bolo opatrenie, ktore zaistilo "danovu neutralitu" rovnej dane).


To je viac než potrebné, pretože 20% je šialený extrém, hlavne keď míňame na potraviny najviac v eurozóne. Priemerná sadzba DPH na potraviny v EU je 10% a my s Maďarskom sme dokonca jediné krajiny so sadzbou vyššou ako 14%.


----------



## kaxno

Koro said:


> Áno aj nie.
> Právnické osoby treba rozdeliť na viac skupín.
> 1. zahraničný investori vyvážajúci zisk zo zahraničia - zvýšiť zaťaženie


Toto je strasne citliva tema. Mnoho z nich, tu okrem subvencii je aj prave preto. Nehovoriac o tom, ze si to vedia zariadit inak, napr. poskytovanim roznych "konzultanych sluzieb" cez dcery/sestry v danovych rajoch, alebo domacich krajinach.


> 2. podniky, ktoré svoj zisk reinvestujú na Slovensku - znížiť zataženie


Tu suhlasim.


> 3. večne stratové s.r.o.


Tu by som zaviedol nejaku pausalnu dan, trebars 5000 €na hlavu s.r.o. Ked nevie odviezt ani takuto malu dan, nema pravo na existenciu (mozno jeden rok to dokazem odpustit, ale nie stale, kedze tam je podozrenie, ez to je len DPHckova firmicka). Maju to aj v Rakusku, tak to staci "okukat". 



> Podľa mňa je vhodným riešením výrazné zníženie DPPO na 10-15 %. Vyššie zaťaženie by prišlo až pri vyplácaní zisku do zahraničia - daň z dividend a pri vyplacaní zisku majiteľom - DPFO, ktorá by bola nastavená, tak že by si odviedol presne rovnakú sumu, bez ohľadu na to či si vyplácaš mzdu alebo dividendu. Bola by to teda plnohodnotná DPFO s odvodmi, znížená o už zaplatenú DPPO z danej čiastky. Na poslednú skupinu pevný minimálny poplatok za fungovanie s.r.o, o ktorý by bola pri priznaní zisku, znížená DPPO.


Opat suhlasim, toto je vlastne "Irsky" model (Milan sa musi tesit) )) 




> To je viac než potrebné, pretože 20% je šialený extrém, hlavne keď míňame na potraviny najviac v eurozóne. Priemerná sadzba DPH na potraviny v EU je 10% a my s Maďarskom sme dokonca jediné krajiny so sadzbou vyššou ako 14%.


Suhlas, ta Miklosova teza o presune danoveho zatazenia z priamych na nepriame Dane by sa dala prirovnat rakovine ... :/ Najvyssia DPH, jedna z najvyssich sadzieb dani na paliva.


----------



## zaq-

Bo


----------



## kaxno

Milan, nehnevaj sa, ale ja sa zvacsa zamyslim pred tym, ako sa k niecomu vyjadrim  Sme sa s Korom pustili do diskusie, kludne ju mozes ignorovat, za mna je odpoved ze idea sa mi paci (kedze som ako hovoria moji kamosi "lavicovy socan, co by len zdanoval uspesnych"), lebo hold, patrim k tym, co uprednostnia vacsi spolocensky blahobyt pred individualnym ...


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Toto je strasne citliva tema. Mnoho z nich, tu okrem subvencii je aj prave preto. Nehovoriac o tom, ze si to vedia zariadit inak, napr. poskytovanim roznych "konzultanych sluzieb" cez dcery/sestry v danovych rajoch, alebo domacich krajinach.


Nesmie to byť prehnané. Systém sa dá nastaviť tak, aby to bola určitá progresia v zdanení právnických osôb. Zaťažiť dividendy rovnakou sumou o akú by štát prišiel pri znížení DPPO. Teda by sa len preniesla záťaž z firiem, ktoré reinvestujú na Slovensku na firmy, ktoré všetko vyvážajú preč.
Možnosti únikov síce existujú ale nie je to až také horúce ako sa na prvý pohľad zdá. Akciové spoločnosti obchodované na burze sa potrebujú chváliť svojím ziskom a pokiaľ to zdanenie nie je extrémne, tak to budú robiť aj ďalej.




kaxno said:


> Tu by som zaviedol nejaku pausalnu dan, trebars 5000 €na hlavu s.r.o. Ked nevie odviezt ani takuto malu dan, nema pravo na existenciu (mozno jeden rok to dokazem odpustit, ale nie stale, kedze tam je podozrenie, ez to je len DPHckova firmicka). Maju to aj v Rakusku, tak to staci "okukat".


Presne tak som to myslel aj keď by som začínal na nižších čiastkach.


Milan kľudne môžeme na niečom popracovať ale nechci, aby som sa ti upisoval, keď ani neviem s čím konkrétnym prídeš.


----------



## zaq-




----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> kay: vecer napisem podrobnosti, co vlastne myslim a ako si to predstavujem.
> 
> Inac, ked Sulikovi stacila diplomova praca na to, aby sa stal otcom tej predchadzajucej danovej reformy, preco by tato aktivita nemohla zabezpecit nam otcovstvo tej novej danovej reformy, ktora od zakladu zmeni celu Slovensku ekonomiku a spolocnost?


Na Sulikovu reformu bola politicka / spolocenska objednavka (citaj: nasla sa skupinka, ktorej novy danovy system vyhovoval, zaroven bolo SVK v takom ekonomickom marazme, ze cokolvek sa zdalo ako "liek"). 

Osobne sa bojim, ze zo strany vacsej casti spolocnosti by dnes objednavka aj bola (bezny lud sa chce mat lepsie), ale zo strany mocnych (cize tych, co dotuju politicke strany a hnutia a realne rozhoduju o verejnych veciach) by som taku iniciativu necakal ...


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Len tak pre zaujímavosť som urobil také menšie porovnanie rôznych prístupov k ekonomike. HDP síce nie je ideálny parameter ale aj tak asi ten najobjektívnejší s ktorým sa dá, takto jednoducho pracovať. 
Použil som údaje pre všetky krajiny sveta, ktoré ich majú dostupné. 
Porovnáva sa HDP na obyvateľa v USD a spodná os zobrazuje percento HDP, ktoré v danej krajine prezdeľuje štát. Krajiny sú teda zoradené od "najkapitalistickejšej" po "najsocialiastickejšiu".
Je to dosť neprehľadné a to som musel odstrihnúť extrémy Qatar a Luxembursko.
http://www.ulozisko.sk/obrazky/604749/globgdp.JPG


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> 5.) Tento bod je najtazsi, v nom sa budeme snazit odhadnut, kolko zarabaju podnikatelia na Slovensku a ake su ich prijmy. Spravime to tak, ze vezmeme celkovu vyslednu sumu firiem a podnikov*(vylucne slovenskych!!!)*, ktoru dostaneme z vypoctu sucastnej DPPO, rozdelime tuto sumu me3dzi pocet podnikatelskych subjektov, cim by sme mali dostat priblizne prijmy podnikatelov a tieto skusime zdanit rovnakym sposobom progresivnou danou z prijmu, ako sme to spravili predtym so zamestnancami


Firma A predá svoj výrobok firme B za 100€ ktorá ho nasladne predá zákaznikový za 150€.

Podľa tvojej logiky sú príjmy 250€ čo je samozrejme hovadina lebo len konečna spotreba 150€ sa môže brať v úvahu. Ostatne príjmy sa eliminujú.

IMHO to by som mohol napísať snad ku každemu bodu. Vychadzaš zo zlých predpokladov a aplikácia je ešte horšia


----------



## zaq-

Ro


----------



## [SK]peter

mýliš si príjmy s výnosami a ziskom


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> 1.) rozdelime dane z prijmu na Slovensku do troch oblasti
> 
> 2.) Vypocitame jednotlive danove prijmy, podla sucastnych zarobkov, pre kazdu z nich
> 
> 3.) Vypocitame cistu mzdu v porovnani s dnesnou cistou mzdou a zistime, kolko budu ludia v cistom po tejto reforme zarabat


Pokiaľ sa nebavíme o znižovaní daní ale zachovaní súčasných príjmov štátneho rozpočtu, tak priestor na progresiu je pomerne malý. Je to spôsobené tým, že závislé činnosti sú už dnes zaťažené vysokými daňami a odvodmi, prakticky vo všetkých príjmových skupinách, okrem tých, ktoré prekračujú odvodové stropy, čo je marginálna skupina so zanedbateľným vplyvom na celkové výnosy. Ak má byť systém nastavený, aby neúmerne nezaťažoval strednú vrstvu, tak zmeny musia byť mierne a tým, pádom je zmiernený aj prínos pre nízkopríjmové skupiny.

Pri výpočtoch na reálnych dátam som teda dospel k rozdeleniu na skupiny s mesačnými superhrubými príjmami:
do 200 € - nezdaňovaná časť príjmu

200 - 800 € - sadzba DPFO 36%
Pracujúci s nízkym príjmom, ktorí tvoria významný podiel na D-O príjmoch a teda sa im dá zaťaženie znížiť len v obmedzenej miere

nad 800€ - sadzba DPFO 43%
Politicky najproblémovejšia hranica, nazvime ju strednej triedy. Tá suma pôsobí nízko ale reálny dopad takéhoto riešenia, sa mi zdal najlepší vzhľadom na pomalý nábeh efektu progresie. Konkrétne v tomto mojom modely by si polepšili zamestnanci so superhrubou mzdou do 1150€, teda viac ako 70% ľudí. Začínať s progresiou neskôr by buď znemožnilo znížiť zaťaženie nízko-príjmovej skupiny alebo by musela byť progresívna sadzba neúmerne vysoká. Aj z tohto dôvodu si myslím, že je zbytočné vymýšlať sadzby pre príjmy nad 3000€ a podobne, pretože efekt rozpočet je zanedbateľný a títo ľudia by boli dosť postihnutí už len zrušením odvodových stropov.

Tie daňové sadzby sú také vysoké, pretože by mali úplne nahdradiť zrušené sociálne odvody, zostal by len zdravotný 11% odvod. Takýto systém by zaručil prakticky rovnaké "hrubé sadzbové" výnosy pre štát ako sú dnes. Ťažko merateľné rozdiely tvoria výnimky, ktoré sa nastaviť pre nový systém, tak aby mali rovnaký efekt. Takisto by sa museli prekopať veci naviazané na odvody ako výpočet dávok a musel by sa zmeniť systém záťaže pre živnostníkov, ktorý je dnes postavený na minimálnych odvodoch, čo by sa dalo jednoducho nahradiť určitým poplatom za prevádzku živnosti.

Reálny dopad na konkrétnych zamestnancov by bol takýto:

Superhrubá mzda	|	Dnešná čistá mzda	|	Čistá mzda po reforme	|	rozdiel
135,20	|	86,60	|	120,33	|	33,73
169,00	|	108,25	|	150,41	|	42,16
202,80	|	129,90	|	179,48	|	49,58
236,60	|	151,55	|	197,40	|	45,85
270,40	|	173,20	|	215,31	|	42,11
304,20	|	194,85	|	233,23	|	38,38
338,00	|	216,50	|	251,14	|	34,64
371,80	|	238,15	|	269,05	|	30,90
405,60	|	259,80	|	286,97	|	27,17
439,40	|	281,45	|	304,88	|	23,43
473,20	|	303,10	|	322,80	|	19,70
507,00	|	322,20	|	340,71	|	18,51
540,80	|	339,74	|	358,62	|	18,89
574,60	|	357,27	|	376,54	|	19,27
608,40	|	374,81	|	394,45	|	19,64
642,20	|	392,35	|	412,37	|	20,02
676,00	|	409,88	|	430,28	|	20,40
709,80	|	427,42	|	448,19	|	20,78
743,60	|	444,96	|	466,11	|	21,15
777,40	|	462,49	|	484,02	|	21,53
811,20	|	480,03	|	501,15	|	21,12
845,00	|	497,56	|	516,70	|	19,14
878,80	|	515,10	|	532,25	|	17,15
912,60	|	532,64	|	547,80	|	15,16
946,40	|	550,17	|	563,34	|	13,17
980,20	|	567,71	|	578,89	|	11,18
1 014,00	|	585,25	|	594,44	|	9,19
1 047,80	|	602,78	|	609,99	|	7,20
1 081,60	|	620,32	|	625,54	|	5,22
1 115,40	|	637,86	|	641,08	|	3,23
1 149,20	|	655,39	|	656,63	|	1,24
1 183,00	|	672,93	|	672,18	|	-0,75
1 216,80	|	690,47	|	687,73	|	-2,74
1 250,60	|	708,00	|	703,28	|	-4,73
1 284,40	|	725,54	|	718,82	|	-6,72
1 318,20	|	743,08	|	734,37	|	-8,70
1 352,00	|	760,61	|	749,92	|	-10,69
1 385,80	|	778,15	|	765,47	|	-12,68
1 419,60	|	795,69	|	781,02	|	-14,67
1 453,40	|	813,22	|	796,56	|	-16,66
1 487,20	|	830,76	|	812,11	|	-18,65
1 521,00	|	848,29	|	827,66	|	-20,63
1 554,80	|	865,83	|	843,21	|	-22,62
1 588,60	|	883,37	|	858,76	|	-24,61
1 622,40	|	900,90	|	874,30	|	-26,60
1 656,20	|	918,44	|	889,85	|	-28,59
1 690,00	|	935,98	|	905,40	|	-30,58
1 723,80	|	953,51	|	920,95	|	-32,57
1 757,60	|	971,05	|	936,50	|	-34,55
1 791,40	|	988,59	|	952,04	|	-36,54
1 825,20	|	1 006,12	|	967,59	|	-38,53
1 859,00	|	1 023,66	|	983,14	|	-40,52
1 892,80	|	1 041,20	|	998,69	|	-42,51
1 926,60	|	1 058,73	|	1 014,24	|	-44,50
1 960,40	|	1 076,27	|	1 029,78	|	-46,49
1 994,20	|	1 093,81	|	1 045,33	|	-48,47
2 028,00	|	1 111,34	|	1 060,88	|	-50,46
2 061,80	|	1 128,88	|	1 076,43	|	-52,45
2 095,60	|	1 146,42	|	1 091,98	|	-54,44
2 129,40	|	1 163,95	|	1 107,52	|	-56,43
2 163,20	|	1 181,49	|	1 123,07	|	-58,42
2 197,00	|	1 199,02	|	1 138,62	|	-60,40
2 230,80	|	1 216,56	|	1 154,17	|	-62,39
2 264,60	|	1 234,10	|	1 169,72	|	-64,38
2 298,40	|	1 251,63	|	1 185,26	|	-66,37
2 332,20	|	1 269,17	|	1 200,81	|	-68,36
2 366,00	|	1 286,71	|	1 216,36	|	-70,35
2 399,80	|	1 304,24	|	1 231,91	|	-72,34
2 433,60	|	1 321,78	|	1 247,46	|	-74,32
2 467,40	|	1 339,32	|	1 263,00	|	-76,31
2 501,20	|	1 356,85	|	1 278,55	|	-78,30
2 535,00	|	1 374,28	|	1 294,10	|	-80,18
2 568,80	|	1 390,79	|	1 309,65	|	-81,14
2 602,60	|	1 407,30	|	1 325,20	|	-82,10
2 636,40	|	1 423,81	|	1 340,74	|	-83,06
2 670,20	|	1 440,32	|	1 356,29	|	-84,02
2 704,00	|	1 456,82	|	1 371,84	|	-84,98
2 737,80	|	1 473,33	|	1 387,39	|	-85,94
2 771,60	|	1 489,84	|	1 402,94	|	-86,90
2 805,40	|	1 506,35	|	1 418,48	|	-87,86
2 839,20	|	1 522,86	|	1 434,03	|	-88,82
2 873,00	|	1 539,36	|	1 449,58	|	-89,78
2 906,80	|	1 555,87	|	1 465,13	|	-90,74
2 940,60	|	1 572,38	|	1 480,68	|	-91,70
2 974,40	|	1 588,89	|	1 496,22	|	-92,66
3 008,20	|	1 605,40	|	1 511,77	|	-93,62

Čo myslíte?


----------



## kaxno

Hmm, najvacsi problem je, ze podla mna ta progresia zacina prinizko. Ked sa pozrieme trebars na Rakusko, tak tam je 50% DPFO nad uroven 60 000 €rocne (cize z kazdeho zarobeneho eura nad tuto uroven da clovek 50 centov statu). Toto je Ok z titulu, ze dovtedy zarobeny prijem garantuje bezproblemovy socialny a zivotny standard v kontexte Rakuskych reali. Ak davas take vysoke zdanenie ludi so superzhrubou mzdou 800 €, tak im do znacnej miery znizujes ich socialny standard. Osobne si predstavujem urovne zdanenia nastavene na nasledovne urovne rocneho prijimu:
do 3000 € rocne - ziadna dan
3000 - 10000 € rocne - 10% dan
10000 - 30000 € rocne - 20 % dan
30000 - 60000 € rocne - 30 % dan
nad 60 000 € rocne - 50% dan


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Lenže to už nie je rozpočtovo neutrálne prenášanie záťaže ale radikálne zníženie daní 
V Slovenských reáliách 95% ľudí a 85% daňovo-odvodových výnosov nedočiahne ani len na hranicu príjmu 30 000 € ročne. Je to pekné ale nereálne. 
To čo som písal vyššie určite nie sú čísla mojich snov, sú to len čísla, ktoré by neukrátili rozpočet o príjmy.


----------



## kaxno

Otazne je, ako by sa realie zmenili, keby to PFO vstupovali aj odplaty na prijime PO. To by eventualne mohlo zmenit cisla (aktualne je kopec konatelov, co si daju minimalnu mzdu a vyplacaju si vysoke podiely na zisku + takto vytiahnute peniaze robia sarapatu aj pre ostatnych zamestnancov. Najhorsie je, ze bez dokazov je toto nasimulovat pomerne tazke, kedze realne netusim, ake je skutocne spravanie podnikatelskych subjektov.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Nenašiel som aký je výber zdravotného odvodu z dividend ale veľmi by som to nepreceňoval, v celkovom merítku by to malo vplyv možno v jednotkách percent. Ten tvoj návrh vyššie by zabezpečil iba cca 25% dnešných D-O výnosov.


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> - zbohatlík


Nie ty, tvoji rodicia. Som si na 90% isty. Ak si niekto dokaze pomylit 3000 euro rocny a mesacny prijem tak to je jasne.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

kaxno said:


> Otazka prva: tych 83% si prosim ta pekne kde nabral? Su to odvody zo superhrubej mzdy, ktora je ten najvacsi kolacik. A tieto su 50% z kazdeho eura, nad danu uroven zarobku.
> 
> Druha otazka: ake su zakladne problemy Slovenska? (toto ma celkom zaujima).


1, Ak to pocitame superhruba mzda - 33% - 50% tak 66.5% co je tiez absolutne sialena mzda z hocijakeho zarobku, nie to este zacat tak nizko.

2, Mozme zacat napriklad rozbitym zakladnym principom delby moci. Vsetky 3 vetvy su navzajom prepojene, skorumpovane a ovladane oligarchiou.


----------



## zaq-

A s


----------



## kaxno

Sukino said:


> 1, Ak to pocitame superhruba mzda - 33% - 50% tak 66.5% co je tiez absolutne sialena mzda z hocijakeho zarobku, nie to este zacat tak nizko.
> 
> 2, Mozme zacat napriklad rozbitym zakladnym principom delby moci. Vsetky 3 vetvy su navzajom prepojene, skorumpovane a ovladane oligarchiou.


Ratas to zle. Neviem ako to ratas, ale to co navrhoval Koro je celkova suma jedneho centrlaneho odvodu. Zrusenie vsetkych sadzieb, spojenie ich do jednej. Cize ziadnych 66,5%. Pod dnesnu uroven, kde zamestnancovi zo supehrubej mzdy 3000 eur ostane cca 1600 by sme sa dostat nemali (a ked, tak len mierne). Celkovo je cely udaj o hrubej mzde irelevantny, cloveka by malo zaujimat len a len to, kolko zarobi "v cistom".


----------



## zaq-

[I


----------



## Sukino

kaxno said:


> Ratas to zle. Neviem ako to ratas, ale to co navrhoval Koro je celkova suma jedneho centrlaneho odvodu. Zrusenie vsetkych sadzieb, spojenie ich do jednej. Cize ziadnych 66,5%. Pod dnesnu uroven, kde zamestnancovi zo supehrubej mzdy 3000 eur ostane cca 1600 by sme sa dostat nemali (a ked, tak len mierne). Celkovo je cely udaj o hrubej mzde irelevantny, cloveka by malo zaujimat len a len to, kolko zarobi "v cistom".


Nie, neratam to zle. Ale pozri sa na koho som reagoval v prvom rade.


----------



## Strummer

Bratislava: a beer lover's guide

:cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

Ani som netušil, že už máme v BA toľko minipivovarov. Registroval som tak 2, ale nie až štyri. Evidentne správny smer čo sa týka služieb v gastronómii. 
Svoju povesť vinohradníckeho mesta s vychýrenými vinárničkami nám súdruhovia zlikvidovali, ale aspoň ten cveng bratislavského a hlavne malokarpatského vinohradníctva sa nám prebúdza opäť k životu čoho dôkazom je aj konanie tohtoročnej svetovej výstavy vín, ktorá sa prvý krát uskutoční v štáte východnej Európy, čo je veľký diplomatický úspech nášho vinárstva a hlavne presvedčivé výsledky kvality našich vín na medzinárodných výstavách.


----------



## Nido

a to tam este nie su spomenute vsetky, este je Patronsky pivovar, nejakou nahodou pri Patronke: http://www.patronskypivovar.sk/
dalej este som objavil Novomestsky pivovar, co ma sidlo v mieste Staroslovienskeho, zatial ale varia pivo v inych pivovaroch. http://www.novomestskypivovar.sk

plus este existuje Stupavar, ktory sa da najst v niektorych BA minipivovaroch kedze Stupavar nema vlastnu krcmu.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

*toto je ešte taký mierny priklad lebo chalan tam zabudol dat dalsich milion veci. ZDROJ niekde z Facaku*
Toto je dôvod, prečo vás nezamestnám

Mohol by som zamestnať 12 ľudí s čistým platom 760€, no neurobím to. Poviem vám prečo. Mohli by ste robiť pre moju firmu poskytujúcu služby v peknej kancelárii. Nie je to žiadny telemarketing, ani žiadny podvod. Mohli by ste robiť serióznu prácu, ktorá vyžaduje vysoké zručnosti, 8 hodinovú pracovnú dobu, len v pracovné dni. Zamestnal by som vás legálne, zaplatil by som dane a sociálku. Mohol by som takto zamestnať tucet ľudí, no nespravím to. Prečo, to vám teraz vysvetlím.

Nezamestnám ženu

Dôvod je veľmi jednoduchý: ženy rodia deti. Štát mi zakazuje pýtať sa ženy, či skutočne chce rodiť dieťa. Nakoniec ak by som to právo aj mal a ona by povedala, že nie, vždy by mohla svoj názor hocikedy zmeniť.

Nechápte ma zle, nemám nič proti ženám, ktoré rodia deti. Je to cesta, ktorou som aj ja prišiel na svet a takisto aj moje dieťa. Nezamestnal by som ženu, pretože keď otehotnie, ide na 3 roky na materskú, počas ktorej mi štát zakazuje ju prepustiť. Ak by to boli dve deti, tá doba by sa predĺžila až na 6 rokov.

Samozrejme, prácu musí niekto spraviť, takže by som musel zamestnať nejakú náhradu, počas jej dlhých rokov “dovolenky”. No nie len to, že by som ju nemohol prepustiť počas doby, ktorej by bola mimo, no takisto by som ju nemohol prepustiť ani po tom, ako by sa vrátila. Takže by som musel prepustiť toho, kto tie celé roky za ňu na jej mieste pracoval. Akonáhle sa žena vráti z materskej do práce, štát ma núti jej dať minimálne takú mzdu, akú poberal ten, kto pracoval na jej mieste počas jej neprítomnosti, a takisto dať jej plnú dovolenku, ako keby bola počas celej tej doby v práci. Keď by teda prišla naspäť, mala by nárok až na 2-4 mesiace plne preplatenej dovolenky.

Nezamestnám ľudí nad 50

Nie že by som mal problém s najskúsenejšími profesionálmi. Nezamestnal by som ich z toho dôvodu, že akonáhle sa dostanú do štátom “chráneného veku”, bol by som kvôli nim doslova uväznený, čo je porovnateľné ako so ženami na materskej.

Nemôžete prepustiť človeka v “chránenom veku”, takže by som bol nútený mu platiť mzdu, aj keby nepracoval, tak ako by mal, resp. musel by som mu platiť aspoň mzdu v nejakom akceptovanom štandarde. Ak by nerobil svoju prácu dobre, musel by som zamestnať ďalšieho človeka, ktorý by tú prácu za neho spravil, alebo napravil. Nemám problém s tým, že sú v chránenom veku, no s týmito podmienkami ich určite nezamestnám.

Zamestnám len 25-50 ročných mužov

No tiež je to pre mňa riskantné, pretože tých štát tiež nedovoľuje len tak prepustiť z hocijakého dôvodu (napr. ak nemám dosť financií, alebo sa mi nepáči ich práca). Je vysoké riziko, že pôjdu na súd a je vysoká šanca, že vyhrajú. No toto riziko som ochotný podstúpiť.

Stáli by ste ma 1572€.

Vaša čistá mzda/Vaša hrubá mzda/Moje náklady/Štátne navýšenie na/
€ 185 € 238 € 306 165%
€ 227 € 306 € 393 173%
€ 322 € 458 € 589 183%
€ 408 € 612 € 786 193%
€ 479 € 765 € 982 205%
€ 570 € 917 € 1178 207%
€ 760 € 1223 € 1572 207%
€ 950 € 1529 € 1965 207%

Toto sú aktuálne 2011 údaje z platovej kalkulačky na stránke www.nettober.com. Ako vidíte, váš plat 760€ by stál moju firmu až 1572€. Toto dvojnásobné navýšenie nákladov na vaše miesto by mohlo byť nižšie jedine v prípade, ak by som vám dal nižšiu mzdu. No myslím si, že vám nemôžem dať menej ako 760€, pretože potom by ste nemohli už viesť dôstojný život. Boli by ste deprimovaný, zničili by ste si svoj život, tým aj moju firmu a aj mňa. Takže určite nechcem niekomu dať nižší plat.

Je smutné, že zaplatím viac ako 1500€, z čoho vy dostanete polovicu a pritom nedostanete o nič lepšiu zdravotnú starostlivosť ako niekto, kto poberá minimálnu mzdu.

Takisto musím počítať aj s tým, že ľudia nad 35 rokov majú nárok zo zákona na 25 dní dovolenky. To znamená 1 mesiac v roku menej v pracovných dňoch. Ak by som teda potreboval 12 plne pracujúcich ľudí, musel by som zamestnať 13, aby som vykryl prácu za jedného, ktorý bude na dovolenke.

Napriek tomuto všetkému by som vás zamestnal.

Ja som milosrdný podnikateľ. Predal by som svoj apartmán a presťahoval by som sa do nájomného bytu. Dúfal by som, že tých 90,000€, ktoré by som predajom získal, by mi stačilo. Odvážne by som teda tieto peniaze investoval do podnikania a ak by som neuspel (čo je pri začiatkoch celkom možné), nerozplakal by som sa ako malé dieťa.

Moja firma by ponúkala excelentné služby, ktoré nie je možné zabezpečiť bez kvalitných pracovných podmienok. Zamestnal by som 13 ľudí. Potreboval by som teda 12 ľudí, plus jedného ako náhradu za toho, kto by bol na dovolenke. 14 ľudí vrátane mňa by pracovalo v 158 metrov štvorcových veľkej, pekne zariadenej komfortnej kancelárii. To by ma stálo 10€/meter štvorcový/mesiac nájmu a 3,5€/meter štvorcový/mesiac inkaso, čo je celkom 2,133€/mesiac.

Toto by boli moje mesačné náklady:

Kancelária: 2,133€
Platy: 13×1572€ = 20,436€
Ostatné náklady (účto, marketing…): 3,058€
Spolu: 25,627€

Celkom dosť na mesačné výdavky, nie? Toto sú celkové náklady, ktoré by som musel platiť každý mesiac, bez ohľadu na môj príjem. To znamená, že na to, aby som pokryl svoje náklady, musel by som nastaviť svoje ceny k odrobenému času na 25,627€ / 1000 = 25€/hod. No určite by som musel ísť vyššie, aby som mal aj nejaký zisk na ďalší rozvoj firmy.

Nie som žiadny chamtivec a trh je veľmi tvrdý, nastavil by som si na tieto ceny 20% zisk. Toto by zodvihlo cenu na 30€/hodinu. To znamená 30€ + DPH celkom 37,5€ za služby pre koncového spotrebiteľa.

Z týchto 37€ by išlo teda 7€ rovno štátu a 30€ pre moju firmu. Som optimista. Môj marketing by bol perfektný a fungoval by výborne, podarilo by sa nám predať 1000 hodín služieb mesačne. Biznis by išiel, bol by som nadmieru spokojný so svojimi zamestnancami, všetci by pracovali dokonale bez chybičiek.

To by mi prinieslo 1000 x 30€ = 30,000€ príjmov.

4,373€ by bol môj zisk. Mohol by som zaplatiť sebe hrubú mzdu 2,446€, to by stálo moju firmu 3,144€. Z tohto 1,521 by bol môj čistý zárobok, teda skoro dvojnásobok toho čo zarobia moji zamestnanci a firme by zostal zisk 948€ pred zdanením. Z tohto by som zaplatil 95€ firemnú daň a daň z miestnych firiem, čo je 2% z príjmov firmy, čo je 587€. Na konci by zostalo mojej firme 266€, to je suma ktorou by mesačne rástla moja firma.

Takže ja by som zarobil 1,521€ mesačne, no nezabúdajme že som predal môj 90,000€ apartmán a investoval som tie peniaze do firmy. Takže by som si musel prenajať byt za najmenej 300€, ináč by som sa stal bezdomovcom. Žil by som skromný život, nemíňal by som veľa, moja žena by zarobila tiež nejaké peniaze, takisto by som nemal ani čas míňať tie peniaze, pretože nie ako zamestnanci, ja by som pracoval 12 hodín denne a aj cez víkendy.

Takto by som mohol ušetriť mesačne 900€, takže moja 90,000€ investícia do firmy by sa vrátila za 100 mesiacov. Potreboval by som teda 9 rokov na to, aby sa mi navrátila investícia do firmy, tak aby som si mohol naspäť kúpiť apartmán. Potom by som už nemusel žiť tak skromne, mohol by som začať aj viac míňať.

Za týchto podmienok – dúfam že je to pochopiteľné – necítim sa byť ničím motivovaný do toho, aby som predal môj apartmán a investoval peniaze do novej firmy. No hlavne kvôli týmto štyrom dôvodom to určite neurobím:

Konkurencia predáva rovnakú službu, no nelegálne, účtujúc si 9€/hodinu. Jednoducho dajú do vrecka peniaze, bez akéhokoľvek dokladu, ktoré takisto neobsahujú ani DPH. Nenesú tak žiadnu zodpovednosť, nie sú žiadne záruky, oficiálne vlastne ani nič nerobia, neexistuje ani žiadny oficiálny záznam o ich existencii. Nemusia si prenajať kanceláriu alebo zamestnať účtovníka. Ak toto robia 5 hodín denne, môžu ľahko zarobiť 1000€ mesačne. Môžu smelo ukázať prostredník mojej ponuke 760€ platu, kde by navyše boli nútení robiť prácu na úrovni a chodiť do práce na čas a byť v nej 8 hodín a takisto by nemohli podviesť zákazníkov, ináč by prišli o prácu.
Konkurencia by mi robila antikampaň. Označovali by ma za chamtivého kapitalistu, ktorý si účtuje 37€ za prácu, ktorú oni robia za 9€. Bol by som vykreslený ako nepriateľ milých ľudí, zatiaľ čo ostatní by robili “poctivú” prácu za zlomok mojej ponúkanej ceny.
Musel by som rátať s tým, že veľa mojich zamestnancov by prišlo ku mne len kvôli tomu, aby mi ukradli know how alebo mojich klientov. Vylákali by ich tým, že by im nasľubovali rovnaké služby za zlomok mojej ponúkanej ceny. Po tom, ako by získali na svoju stranu dostatok mojich klientov, pokúšali by sa urobiť čo najviac škody vo firme, alebo nepracovať, aby som ich bol nútený prepustiť. Potom by išli na súd, s tým že som ich prepustil nelegálne a samozrejme by vyhrali súd. Zatiaľ by veselo pracovali pre mojich bývalých klientov, ktorí ma stáli obrovské peniaze, aby som ich získal. A takisto by sa urazili. Všade by ma ohovárali, ako som ich neprávom prepustil a že moja firma ponúka zlé služby za vysoké ceny.
Sťažovanie na toto by mi vôbec nepomohlo, nikoho by to nezaujímalo.
Takže toto je dôvod, prečo nezamestnám ľudí. A myslím že aj veľa iných podnikateľov podobných mne rozmýšľa rovnako a teda takisto nezamestnajú ľudí pre tie isté dôvody. A to je dôvod, prečo čím ďalej tým viac ľudí je bez práce, kupujú si menej a menej vecí, takže platia menej a menej DPH. A preto máme čím ďalej tým menej solídnych firiem, ktoré zamestnávajú čím ďalej tým menej a menej ľudí, ktorí platia menej daní, takže je menej peňazí na štátne sociálne programy a preto to má úroveň ako v koncentračných táboroch.

Zamestnal by som niekoho, jedine:

Ak by som ho mohol prepustiť vtedy, kedy by som chcel.
Ak by išla DPH na nižšiu úroveň.
Ak by štát bral z môjho príjmu max. 30%.
Ak by vyšší príjem nebol exponenciálne trestaný.
Ak by štát trestal korupciu namiesto solídnych firiem.
Dokým sa tieto veci nezmenia, určite nikoho nezamestnám.


----------



## Strummer

To vyslo uz kedysi davno na blogu na sme... inac ludia s tymito nazormi (ze "podnikatelia" su najdolezitejsim clankom spolocnosti) budu este velmi prekvapeni, cim viac sa bude kriza prehlbovat. Fakt totiz je, ze absolutna vacsina "podnikatelov" su len zbytocnymi clankami konzumnej spolocnosti. Tych skutocne uzitocnych (stavari, polnohospodari, vyrobcovia potravin, vyrobcovia nastrojov a strojov) je len mensina. Ak niekto chce, aby sa zivot spolocnosti a jej pravidla prisposobovali vselijakym zbytocnym kseftarom, tak to je z dlhodobeho pohladu cesta do pekla...


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Našiel som tam iba jednu opodstatnenú požiadavku a to, aby štát zamedzil podnikaniu na čierno, na čom sa asi všetci zhodnú.
Zvyšok sú vyplakávačské nezmysli až klamstvá ako to o 4 mesačnej dovolenke po materskej.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

^^

vyplakávačské nezmysli až klamstvá? jasne je tam vela nepresnosti ale napriklad aj milion veci tam zabudol dat ktore zatažuju podnikatelov a najlepsie je ze potom si clovek precita ako stat da nejakej zapadoeruposkej firme na jedno vytvorene miesto 30-50tisic eur danove prazdniny a pozemky zadarmo a ludia tam robia za 300e na 4 zmeny aj cez sviatky. Ale aby štat podporil domacich podnikatelov a malých podnikatelov tak to je uplne naopak preto to tu tak vyzera


----------



## Strummer

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> ludia tam robia za 300e na 4 zmeny aj cez sviatky.


V uz velkakrat spominanom Volkswagene su za pracu v noci, cez vikendy a cez sviatky priplatky. A to take, ze dost vysoke.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Štát by mal zaistiť vhodné podmienky na podnikanie tým, že zabezpečí férovú súťaž a nebude buzerovať tam kde netreba.
To znamená potláčanie šedej ekonomiky.
Vymožitelnosť práva, aby si neskončil na druhotnej platobnej neschopnosti, kvôli nezaplateným faktúram od likvidovaných firiem.
Prekopanie hlúpeho systému DPH, ktorý je živnou pôdou pre podvodníkov.
Nebuzerovanie malých podnikateľov na nezmyselných normách 



> Ak by som ho mohol prepustiť vtedy, kedy by som chcel.


Hej to by nám bolo sveta žiť a s radosťou by sme sa hrnuli do spotreby, keby sme mohli skončiť zo dňa na deň bez príjmu.


> Ak by išla DPH na nižšiu úroveň.
> Ak by štát bral z môjho príjmu max. 30%.


Vysoká je DPH na potraviny ale "všeobecná" sadzba je podobná ako v ostatných krajinách. A je dosť odveci volať po znižovaní priamych aj nepriamych daní, keďže tie príjmy sa asi ťažko nahradia z iných zdrojov.


> Ak by vyšší príjem nebol exponenciálne trestaný.


Nie je


> Ak by štát trestal korupciu namiesto solídnych firiem.


Aspoň niečo rozumné.


----------



## kidos

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> *toto je ešte taký mierny priklad lebo chalan tam zabudol dat dalsich milion veci. ZDROJ niekde z Facaku*
> Toto je dôvod, prečo vás nezamestnám
> 
> Mohol by som zamestnať 12 ľudí s čistým platom 760€, no neurobím to. Poviem vám prečo. Mohli by ste robiť pre moju firmu poskytujúcu služby v peknej kancelárii. Nie je to žiadny telemarketing, ani žiadny podvod. Mohli by ste robiť serióznu prácu, ktorá vyžaduje vysoké zručnosti, 8 hodinovú pracovnú dobu, len v pracovné dni. Zamestnal by som vás legálne, zaplatil by som dane a sociálku. Mohol by som takto zamestnať tucet ľudí, no nespravím to. Prečo, to vám teraz vysvetlím.


Tento shit som dostal mailom asi pred rokom v maďarčine, len s inými číslami. Nazvy si to ako chceš, hoax, alebo spam. Ak to bereš vážne, tak ťa fakt ľutujem.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

KDH navrhuje uzákoniť rodinné podnikanie


----------



## Amrafel

Niekto predbehol Milana...:lol:

http://style.hnonline.sk/dizajn/c1-59777890-dom-za-40-eur-mesacne-cesky-napad-ide-do-sveta


----------



## marish

Amrafel said:


> Niekto predbehol Milana...:lol:
> 
> http://style.hnonline.sk/dizajn/c1-59777890-dom-za-40-eur-mesacne-cesky-napad-ide-do-sveta





marish said:


> http://www.freedomky.cz/
> 
> to sa uz priblizuje k tym milanovym 40k.


^^ :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

Dv


----------



## zaq-

:c


----------



## beardie

u toho Pohlreicha myslis tie socialisticke obmedzovania alebo nieco ine?


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Primi je dobra restauracia... super kvalita a asi najprijemnejsia a najmilsia obsluha aku som na Slovensku zazil. Ostatne Steckove restauracie ignorujem, a Presto (jeho siet jedalni) je humus.


----------



## beardie

Milan, husi sme spolu nepasli, takze argumenty ad hominem si mozes strcit za klobuk 

skus sa vyjadrit k tomu, na co som poukazoval


----------



## Prievan

Kam az to chcu kapitalisti dotiahnut, budeme zachvilu platit aj za to, ze dychame ?

http://naturalsociety.com/nestle-ceo-water-not-human-right-should-be-privatized/


----------



## Strummer

Prievan said:


> Kam az to chcu kapitalisti dotiahnut, budeme zachvilu platit aj za to, ze dychame ?
> 
> http://naturalsociety.com/nestle-ceo-water-not-human-right-should-be-privatized/


To video je dost vytrhnute z kontextu, tu je to trochu presnejsie:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sustainable-business/nestle-peter-brabeck-attitude-water-change-stewardship



> “I am the first one to say water is a human right. This human right is the five litres of water we need for our daily hydration and the 25 litres we need for minimum hygiene.
> 
> “This amount of water is the primary responsibility of every government to make available to every citizen of this world, but this amount of water accounts for 1.5% of the total water which is for all human usage.
> 
> “Where I have an issue is that the 98.5% of the water we are using, which is for everything else, is not a human right and because we treat it as one, we are using it in an irresponsible manner, although it is the most precious resource we have. Why? Because we don’t want to give any value to this water. And we know very well that if something doesn’t have a value, it’s human behaviour that we use it in an irresponsible manner."


On tvrdi ze voda pre bezne potreby ludi ma byt dostupna ako zakladne pravo. Akurat ze 98% spotreby vody netvori tato zakladna spotreba, ale spotreba firiem, mrhanie vodou v priemysle, v polnohospodarstve, atd... a ze to je prave dosledok toho, ze voda je "zadarmo" a tym padom nie je vnimana jej hodnota. V com ma aj ciastocne pravdu. Ja si tiez myslim, ze je uplne absurdne aby sa trebars od ludi ziadalo obmedzenie spotreby vody v domacnostiach, v situacii ked domaca spotreba tvori zlomok celkovej spotreby. Ja sa mam sprchovat menej casto, aby nejaka korporacia mohla vyrabat miliony ton nejakych plastovych hovadin, ktore nikto nepotrebuje?

Samozrejme na druhej strane ten argument ze "vsetko musi byt privatizovane a mat svoju cenu" sa velmi lahko vymkne spod kontroly, a nemyslim si ze zovna tento clovek ma nejake cestne umysly, skor na mna posobi ako typicky korporatny psychopat.


----------



## Prievan

^^
Ono ked sa na to takto pozriem idealne by bolo keby cenu pre jednotlive uceli v zavislosti na spotrebe urcoval stat, ale staty su dnes uz tiez tak sprivatizovane, ze z toho nevidim nejake rozumne vychodisko. Chce to osvetu, a inteligentnu spolocnost, ktora by si uvedomovala dolezitost vody pre zivot. (snivaj dalej ze ano)


----------



## Strummer

Uvedomela spolocnost nehrozi dnes ani nahodou... trend ide presne opacnym smerom, ked sa clovek pozrie ake anti-vedecke a anti-intelektualne nalady sa v zapadnej spolocnosti vytvorili za poslednych par rokov, tak to je uplne neuveritelne. Nikdy by mi ani v najhorsom sne nenapadlo, ze sa vseobecna nalada v spolocnosti takto otoci uplne zlym smerom. A to sa bude uz len zhorsovat so zhorsovanim ekonomickej situacie, lebo ludia budu cim dalj tym viac zahnani do slepej ulicky a bud hladat vinnikov. A kedze skutocni vinnici sa poistili tym ako vymyvaju ludom 24/7 mozgy cez televiziu a media, tak sa cielom utokov stanu vedci, intelektuali a podobne. Skoro ako v stredoveku.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Phill

zaq- said:


> Pretoze v civilizovanej spolocnosti, na ktoru som zvyknuty, sa zvykne pred poziadavkou na ineho cloveka, dolozit zakazdym slovo ,,prosim''.


povedal clovek, ktory na otazku nech je akakolvek odpoveda psychologickou analyzou snaziacou sa zdiskreditovat a ponizit oponenta. Nic v zlom, zivot je fajn


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Phill

zaq- said:


> Btw, Phill, stalo sa ti aspon raz v zivote, ze si sa snazil pochopit druhu stranu a zaroven si hladal pricinu jej spravania sa, pohladom na sameho seba v zrkadle?


stalo, preto sa snazim byt lepsim clovekom, i ked od ostatnych toho vela nedostavam

ok, ale vratte sa k podstate vlakna, iba som chcel poukazat na chyby a nedostatky, na ktorych odstraneni by si mal popracovat aby si bol vnimany v lepsom svetle a dalo sa s tebou diskutovat


----------



## E499.3056

Strummer said:


> Primi je dobra restauracia... super kvalita a asi najprijemnejsia a najmilsia obsluha aku som na Slovensku zazil. Ostatne Steckove restauracie ignorujem, a Presto (jeho siet jedalni) je humus.


Dobra, ale v porovnani s Bencikovymi alebo istymi dvoma japonskymi restauraciami je to stale slabe. Svojho casu boli dobri, ale postupom casu ta kvalita zacala klesat umerne s prichodom novej specifickej klientely, ktora tam nechodi prednostne kvoli gastronomickemu pozitku.


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Dva famozne clanky, ktore su navonok o tom istom a predsa nie su o tom istom.
> 
> Ten prvy je rozhovorom slovenskeho podnikatela, dvakrat finalistu sutaze ,,Podnikatel roka'', vyrastajuceho a vychovaneho v slovenskom prostredi, preukazujuceho slovenske myslenie, postoj, nazory a mentalitu:
> 
> Zľava je prvá známka neúspechu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten druhy je nazorom Cecha, ktory vyrastal a bol v podnikani vychovany na zapadoeuropskych principoch a mysleni:
> 
> Šéfkuchár Zdeněk Pohlreich: Prečo by mal každý právo otvoriť si reštauráciu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi tymito dvoma ludmi je civilizacna priepast.
> Ktora je vynikajucim vysvetlenim, preco je to so slovenskymi podnikatelmi a preto aj celkovo so Slovenskou ekonomikou, take zufale.
> 
> Slovensko NUTNE potrebuje radikalnu zmenu mentality a celkovo prostredia.


Už sme to tu rozoberali. Štecko v gastrobiznise nemá čo hľadať, pretože gastru absolútne nerozumie, narozdiel od Pohlreicha.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

E499.3056 said:


> Dobra, ale v porovnani s Bencikovymi alebo istymi dvoma japonskymi restauraciami je to stale slabe. Svojho casu boli dobri, ale postupom casu ta kvalita zacala klesat umerne s prichodom novej specifickej klientely, ktora tam nechodi prednostne kvoli gastronomickemu pozitku.


Moze byt, neviem, z tych Bencikovych som bol asi len v Beer Palace, parkrat. Na Prešburg som pocul dost negativne reakcie, a tiez na kantinu ktoru prevadzkuju v jednej banke. Kazdopadne je dost nestastne, ako sa gastronomia v Bratislave v poslednom case vyvija. Restauracie "nizsej urovne" uz uplne rezignovali na kvalitu a riesia bud len menu za gastrac, alebo potom iny extrem, co najvacsie porcie. A restauracie "strednej triedy" tak nejak vymizli a boli nahradene predrazenymi podnikmi patriacimi dvom ci trom ludom. Uz ma to nebavi ked je cele mesto zaplnene len restikami s akoze exotickymi nazvami a dizajnovym interierom do ktorych aj tak chodia len turisti a zlomok obyvatelov mesta, kedze bezny clovek do restiky v centre nejde. Nema to ziadnu dusu ani atmosferu, obzvlast ked vacsina z tych podnikov vydrzi rok-dva.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Co najvacsie porcie je problem? :dunno:


No ano, pokial snaha o co najvacsie porcie za co najnizsiu cenu konci konskym masom a podobnymi ojebmi, tak to je problem.


----------



## zaq-

V.


----------



## E499.3056

zaq- said:


> V tom clanku sa pise, ze nevybavil.
> Ale aj keby si vybavil - kto by preboha tomu sedlackemu vychodoeuropskemu prasatu vobec udelil tu vynimku?
> Aj ked, zda sa mi, ze prave poniektori ludia z Ficovej vlady a zaroven urcita cast jeho volicov, ma tendenciu tychto primitivnych necivilizovanych buranov obdivovat a klanat sa im. :lol:


Zase treba to brat s rezervou, je to Plus jeden den. Dostat jednu peciatku od Zvolenskej prenho nemoze byt problem.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> To naozaj pokladas Zvolensku az za taku stupidnu necivilizovanu kravu, aby dala tomuto komunistickemu bravovi a idiotovi peciatku na pouzivanie majaka? :dunno:


Zvolenská bola predsedníčkou predstavenstva zdravotnej poisťovne Dôvera, ktorú v tom čase spoluvlastnil Široký. "Vie sa," že tam bola dosadená ako Širokého človek, rovnako bola ním dosadená do kresla ministerky zdravotníctva.


----------



## zaq-

:n


----------



## kidos

zaq- said:


> Teraz sa vsak vratim este k neodpovedanym postom:
> 
> 
> 
> Vyhadzovat jedlo sice ubohe je, pointa mojho prispevku vsak bola ina.
> 
> Alebo vlastne, tie pointy boli prakticky dve:
> 
> 1. Ludia v Irsku maju civilizacanu stopku a nezozeru uplne vsetko, co sa pred nich predlozi. Aj ked statisky o obezite su v Irsku minimalne tak alarmujuce, ako na Slovensku. Alebo skor este horsie.
> 
> 2. Restauracie v Irsku, aj ked maju ceny porovnatelne s tymi bratislavskymi, ked zaroven maju ich zamestnanci 4-nasobne vyssie platy a navyse su tam ovela vyssie spotrebne dane - tak aj tak daju cloveku najest jednoducho tolko, aby sa skutocne najedol a odchadzal spokojny.
> Na Slovensku, voci tomu nasmu primitivnemu nenazratemu okradaniu za kazdu cenu, nepomaha na tieto nase klasicke vlastnosti nenazratych zlodejov, ani oficialne urcena a stanovena gramaz jedal.


Ja som nechcel porovnávať úroveň stravovania v Írsku a na Slovensku. O slovenských gastroslužbách si myslím svoje, aj keď sa to stále zlepšuje, napríklad novým školským zákonom, kde je zakázané variť deťom do 18 rokov z práškov. 
Neviem, neviem, či je to práve civilizačná stopka nezjesť všetko. Keď máš nadmernú porciu, tak sa všetko zjesť ani nedá. Civillizovanejšie by bolo podľa mňa robiť všetko pre to, aby sa jedlo nemuselo vyhadzovať. Však hosť môže spokojne odchádzať aj po štyroch chodoch jedla, rovnako ako po jednej megaporcii. Len s tým rozdielom, že si dá 4 rôzne jedlá, viac toho okoštuje a zachová aj určitú kultúru stravovania. Ja keď otvorím jedálny lístok a vidím tam 300g rezeň s 400g zemiakmi, tak radšej z reštaurácie odchádzam. Mne osobne to značí, že kuchár je lenivý uvariť predjedlo, polievku, hlavný chod a dezert pre jedného človeka a chce ho nakŕmiť len jedným megajedlom, aby sa náhodou neprepracoval.


----------



## E499.3056

kidos said:


> Civillizovanejšie by bolo podľa mňa robiť všetko pre to, aby sa jedlo nemuselo vyhadzovať. Však hosť môže spokojne odchádzať aj po štyroch chodoch jedla, rovnako ako po jednej megaporcii. Len s tým rozdielom, že si dá 4 rôzne jedlá, viac toho okoštuje a zachová aj určitú kultúru stravovania. Ja keď otvorím jedálny lístok a vidím tam 300g rezeň s 400g zemiakmi, tak radšej z reštaurácie odchádzam.


Toto je prave ten vyber, ktory by mal ostat na zakaznikovi. Ja obcas prave taketo megaporcie vyhladavam a vzdy poctivo po mne ostane prazdny tanier. Ako sucast kratkeho vyhradeneho casu na obed, kedy by si na 4 chody rozhodne nemal cas.


----------



## kidos

E499.3056 said:


> Toto je prave ten vyber, ktory by mal ostat na zakaznikovi. Ja obcas prave taketo megaporcie vyhladavam a vzdy poctivo po mne ostane prazdny tanier. Ako sucast kratkeho vyhradeneho casu na obed, kedy by si na 4 chody rozhodne nemal cas.


Jasné. Úplne ti rozumiem. Ja mám tiež občas chuť sa poriadne nadlábnuť. Zaq- písal o tom (aspoň tak som to pochopil), že reštaurácie v Írsku sú nastavené na čo najväčších porciách. Čo sa mne osobne nepáči, až hnusí kvôli tomu, že potom sa zbytočne vyhadzuje jedlo. Samozrejme, že najlepšie je, keď má človek na výber. A to je presne ten výber, že keď chceš, dáš si megaporciu, keď chceš, dáš si štyri chody. Keď je celý systém reštík nastavený na megaporciách, ako som pochopil Zaq-ov príspevok, nie je to dobré jednak kvôli veľkému plytvaniu, druhak kvôli nízkej kvalite. 
Ceny a kvalitu služieb nechcem riešiť.


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## beardie

celkom by ma zaujimal dovod zatvorenia hradu


----------



## Amrafel

^^Riaditeľka vraj došla k záveru, že prevádzkovať hrad jeden deň zadarmo by bolo ekonomicky neúnosné...:bash:


----------



## zaq-

[U


----------



## ov_79

*Dvěma autorům od "nahlížeče"*

*zaq-*
Čtu tě delší dobu a je to osvěžující . Negativním reakcím se ale nemůžeš divit. Často se stylizuješ do brouka Pytlíka, který všechno ví a všechno zná. Ale jestli je ta forma záměrná, prosím.

Ovšem jeden zásadní nesouhlas: 
V podstatě vidíš jeden z hlavních ekonomických (ne společenských) problémů Slovenska v nízké koupěschopnosti obyvatel. Já ne. Na omezené planetě nelze donekonečna zvyšovat spotřebu. Při vší úctě k Irům, budu radši, když si Slovensko a Česko vezmou příklad z verze kapitalismu typického pro německojazyčné země, než z anglosaského modelu. Což?

*Strummer*
98% názorová shoda, nejen v tomto vlákně. Bližší otázka: Světonázor ovlivněn nejvíce kým? Chomsky, Stiglitz, Krugman, Klein, Carlin?


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

ov_79 said:


> *Strummer*
> 98% názorová shoda, nejen v tomto vlákně. Bližší otázka: Světonázor ovlivněn nejvíce kým? Chomsky, Stiglitz, Krugman, Klein, Carlin?


Co ja viem, tak vselico... vacsinou ked som si precital nieco od spominanych autorov, tak to bolo skor o potvrdeni a rozsireni nazorov. Ako tak nad tym rozmyslam, tak najviac mi asi pomohlo to, ze ma uz na strednej skole zaujimal dejepis. Mam pocit ze znalost historie je asi to najdolezitejsie co moze cloveku pomoct pochopit ako veci funguju a preco je svet v ktorom zijeme taky aky je... problem s ucenim historie je ale ten, ze dejepis sa uci ako nejaka "samozrejma" postupnost udalosti a neriesia sa priciny, preco sa veci odohravali tako sa odohravali. V tomto mi asi uplne najviac pomohol spominany Jared Diamond a jeho "mechanisticky" pristup k historii, ked vysvetluje rozne fyzikalne, geograficke a biologicke priciny. To su veci, ktore napriklad ekonomovia (99% z nich) uplne ignoruju. A navyse tento sposob uvazovania casto naraza na vselijake nabozenske, ideologicke tabu. Trebars jednoduchy fakt, ze sa vacsinu nasich dnesnych problemov moze exponencialny narast populacie v 20tom storoci. To je uplne jednoduchy fakt, ktory ale vacsina ludi odmieta a nie je schopna prijat. Pritom sa staci pozriet na akykolvek historicky graf a je to uplne jasne. Napriklad vcera som v jednej diskusii videl dobry prispevok o Egypte:



> The relentless math:
> 
> Population 1960: 27.8 million
> Population 2008: 81.7 million
> Current population growth rate: 2% per annum (a 35-year doubling rate)
> Population in 2046 after another doubling: 164 million
> 
> Rainfall average over whole country: ~ 2 inches per year
> Highest rainfall region: Alexandria, 7.9 inches per year
> Arable land (almost entirely in the Nile Valley): 3%
> Arable land per capita: 0.04 Ha (400 m2)
> Arable land per capita in 2043: 0.02 Ha
> Food imports: 40% of requirements
> Grain imports: 60% of requirements
> 
> Net oil exports: Began falling in 1997, went negative in 2007
> Oil production peaked in 1996
> Cost of oil rising steeply
> Cost of oil and food tightly linked


Su to len cisla, ani k nim netreba ziadny komentar a vsetko je jasne. Napriek tomu hociktory ekonom by povedal ze to su "Malthusianske nezmysly". No a kedze ekonomovia su ti, kto urcuje vyvoj dnesneho sveta, tak sa este mame na co tesit.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> ako tie tzv. rozlicne modely vidis a v com sa vlastne odlisuju?


Som to tu pisal uz pred rokmi.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhine_capitalism

http://faculty.buffalostate.edu/joth/pk2009/Site/program_files/susan.pdf


----------



## zaq-

Strummer, linky nestacia.
Tie si dokazem precitat aj ja a predsa moj nazor z nich bude diametralne odlisny od tvojho.

Tie linky pisali ludia, ktori sa danej problematike venuju z vnutra a maju odlisny uhol pohladu, ako je ten tvoj, ktory je a tu sa ospravedlnujem, pohladom cloveka, ktory podrobnosti tych systemov nepozna, nikdy ich nezazil na vlastnej kozi a preto je jeho nazor iba subjektivnou domienkou toho, ako on tieto vety pochopil. 

Je to prakticky to iste, ako napr. Liberalizmus.
Ktory Sulik s Miklosom si vysvetlili po svojom, avsak ten ich preklad a chapanie su na svetelne roky vzdialene tomu, ako liberalizmus chape Zapadna Europa, kde tento prud vznikol a dostal svoj nazov.

Preto sa ta este raz pytam na tvoj osobny nazor, ako si ty tieto systemy predstavujes?
Ich vyhody a nevyhody.

Az potom sa k danej tematike vyjadrim ja a poviem na nu svoj subjektivny nazor.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Tie si dokazem precitat aj ja a predsa moj nazor z nich bude diametralne odlisny od tvojho.


No ved prave. Pochybujem ze niekto tu ma cas a chut vysvetlovat ti veci co uz boli vysvetlene stokrat, v situacii ked nedokazes pochopit jednu stranu zrozumitelne pisaneho textu.


----------



## kaxno

V US to naozaj funguje tak, ze obsluhujuci personal (na rozdiel trebars od Kucharov) je plateny viac-menej len z TIPov, ktore ale nasledne oficialne priznavaju. Cize ochota personalu je do znacnej miery podla mna aj falosna a zavisla prave od tohto faktu. Ale fakt ich je vela, z toho som bol doslova v soku. Samozrejme toto neplati v lokalnych, nesietovych predajniach, ktore sme vyhladavali a musim povedat, ze napr. take tradicne Filipinske ranajky u Filipinca v kaviarni boli mega super. 

Co sa tyka elektromobilov, tak je to zaujimave. Tieto maju nastavenie, ze sa nabijaju pocas off-peak hours, aj ked ich pripojite po navrate domov. Pri vacsine hotelov,alebo aj na verejnych parkoviskach su napajacie stanice (chargepoint, funguju ako "franchise" - cize vy si vytipujete lokaciu a oni su "poskytovatel" ale sharuju revenue). Niektore firmy to maju napr. ako benefit pre zamenstnancov, ze na novych parkoviskach je 10-20 miest len pre elektromobily a ludia si ich kupuju na dochadzanie do prace (a nevadi im ani dojazd 150 mil). Osobne si myslim, ze ako druhe auto do domacnosti / mesta je to uplny ideal.


----------



## zaq-

Fa


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

Ja to netvrdim, len mam proste pocit, ze si zapadnu kulturu do znacnej miery idealizujes. Je urcite fajn, ked je obsluha prijemna, ja sam popisujem moje zazitky s nou ako prijemne (na rozdiel od spominanych aeroliniek, kde tie Nemecke boli uplne ina liga). V mensich restikach, som bol brutalne spokojny, proste jeden casnik / kuchar so svojou rodinou, pohodak, pristavil sa, pokecal, nenutene, spravil si z nas kamaratov dokonca tak, ze sme sa potom opakovane vracali. 

V inych sietach obcerstvenia, bolo na moj vkus (ked porovnavam s restikami v EU) privela personalu, ktory aj ked sa obcas podla mna musel nudit (vo vela pripadoch nebolo plno), tak to odsejpalo. Nikdy sa nam nestalo, ze by sme cakali dlho, ucet napr. casto krat nosili este pred dojedenim jedla. Nedojedene jedlo chceli automaticky balit. Kazdopadne, z pohladu nejakej nakladovej efektivnosti to hodnotim kontraproduktivne (ale tak to uz nie je moj pripad, samozrejme). Bud su ti ludia tak "v pohode" prirodzene, alebo to maju velmi dobre nacvicene. 

Nikoho som nechcel hodnotit, sudit, len pisem svoje dojmy a pozorovania. Pricom korelujem k nazoru, ze cast tej ochoty a zaujmu je podla mna aj hrana. Predsa len, keby mne platia za to, ako sa usmievam a aky dojem urobim, tak by som sa snazil byt tiez v pohode 

Naviac, dat TIP v US je viac menej automaticky ocakavane, v niektorych podnikoch je to dokonca priamo na blocku - najviac ma doraza, ked barmanka/casnicka na blocku so smilikom zakruzkuje veticku "TIP is not included". Neviem, toto mi napriek jej predchadzajucemu milemu spravaniu prislo take dost ... neviem, arogantno sedlacke? Alebo je mozno len tym, ze sme ako turisti brali davanie TIPu ako samozrejmost a v US to uz az taka samozrejmost nie je (toto neviem posudit).

Inak za seba musim povedat, ze patrim k pomerne stedrym ludom, co sa tyka davania sprepitneho aj na SVK, v nedam ho fakt len v pripade, ked ma nieco totalne vytoci.
O to viac viem ocenit prijemny a mily pristup personalu u nas, kde mi nieco take, ako ze "sprepitne nie je v cene" nikto nepovie. Cize to nie je vynutene. Toto je ten najmarkantnejsi rozdiel.


----------



## Qwert

fresco said:


> ako rozpoznam co clovek chce a co uz musi ? - nieje to nahodou tak ze sa v realnej situacii skor jedna o zmes toho co chcem a toho co musim ?


Quamvis si liberum esset noluissem, tamen coactus volui. (Paulus D. 4, 2, 21, 5) 

V tomto prípade sa to dá rozpoznať veľmi jednoducho - nikto nechce jesť odpad. Preklad tej vety vyššie, aj keď tá bola vynesená v trochu inom kontexte, znie: „Hoci ako slobodný by som nebol chcel, predsa, súc donútený, chcel som." Čiže bavíme sa tu o takomto "chcení." Sloboda nie je len o tom, že si môžem teoreticky vybrať z viacerých možností, ale aj o tom, že si tie možnosti prakticky môžem dovoliť.


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Z mojej skusenosti by som totiz povedal, ze na Slovensku su zvycajne 2-3 ludia na kazdej pozicii, ktoru na Zapade bez problemov zvladne jeden.


Vies povedat konkretne skusenosti? Mimo stavebnictva, kde som casto krat aj ja javom (hlavne na verejnych zakazkach), ze je tam privela ludi, ale malo ich skutocne pracuje? Ja mam z posledneho obdobia dost opacnu skusenost. Co sa tyka kancelarskej prace, tam je zadrbavanie sa globalny problem (a toto mam odpozorovane takmer "celosvetovo") a dost mi to vadi. Predsa len, ked niekto robi nieco, co sa neda realne odmerat, je to tazsie. 



> Akurat sa spravaju a pracuju ako v spomalenom filme a nie je ich vobec vidiet tam, kde je ich najviac treba - v praci pri zakaznikovi.


Ak narazas na restiky a na spominanu diskusiu o Steckovi, tak on je uz naozaj len administrativny clanok, v kazdom podniku ma svojho prevadzkara (manazera a ten je naozaj pritomny na prevadzke a maka, alebo aspon buzeruje, aspon teda z mojho pozorovania v niektorych restikach. Su taj take, kde netusim, ake maju zriadenie). 



> A to sa uz vobec nebavim o managemente.
> Ked na Slovensku si manager pod jeho pracou predstavuje sediet v kancelarii vo vysokom kozenom kresle a tvarit sa nesmierne bozsky a dolezito.


Kto je podla teba Manazer? Je to sef nejakej malej dielne, co tam ma 3 pracovnikov? Je aj toto manazer? Lebo ja takych poznam a ti v pohode dosli montovat nabytok dokonca za svojich ludi, lebo im chceli dopriat volny vikend. Ale zase, co pripad, to ina skusenost. 



> Prave preto si myslim, ze toto tvoje dalsie tvrdenie sa zaklada na nie celkom pravdivom pozorovani.
> Ludia zamestnani na Slovensku, podla mna realne vykonavaju 2-3X menej prace, ako ich kolegovia na tych istych poziciach v zahranici.


Ktore pozicie? Casnici? Murari? Remeselnici v nabytku? Predavaci v obchodoch? Zamestnanci na linkach vo vyrobe? Upratovacky v hoteloch? Recepcne? Zamestnanci v officoch? Toto neber ako utok, len chcem vediet konkretne pripady, nech sa nad tym mozem zamysliet a porovnat si to na zaklade mojich vlastnych skusenosti. Kedze zatial inklinujem skor k tomu, ze toto co si napisal Ty, plati skor vynimocne.



> Dovod tych kyslych xichtov u nas je skor nasa uroven, vnimanie sveta, nasa frustracia, komplexy a celkovy postoj.


Neviem, kukni si napr. tuto stranku, su tam zaujimave (reprezentativne) vzorky, ohladom urovne prijimov v US, tu konkretne na urovni "kuchar/casnik". Na US pomery to nie je az take famozne. Poziciu casnika, resp. podobne som zial nenasiel.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> A teraz, otazka pre teba:
> akeho obkladaca by si si radsej vybral:
> Mna,
> alebo cloveka, ktory je neprijenmy, tvrdi ti ze si sprosty a ziadas nerealne veci a ze do obkladov sa vyznas ako idiot a preto tvoje nazory netreba pocuvat a brat do uvahy?


To je dobra otazka Asi takeho, na ktoreho by som mal dobre referencie ohladom kvality a cena by zodpovedala mojim moznostiam. Jednanie v mojom smere by som ocakaval korektne, predsa len, platim, ale zase, nevylucujem ani keby ma usmernil (ale nesnazil sa ojebabrat, nakolko aj take som uz zazil). 

A co sa tyka SVK vs. US, uznavam ze je mi prijemnejsie, ked je obsluha prijemna ako nevrla. Len som sa snazil poukazat na jeden z moznych dovodov, preco by to tak mohlo byt.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ano, aj, aj, aj, aj, aj, aj, aj, aj.
> Zajtra ti tu napisem svoje vlastne skusenosti.
> Aj ked, musim priznat, ze nepoznam efektivitu, produktivitu a tym padom mnozstvo pracovnikov a vykonanej prace prave v tvojom odbore.
> V tych ostatnych, si vsak trufam povedat, ze ju poznam dokladne. :cheers:


Tak to som zvedavy. Co sa tyka mojho oboru, uff, to je strasne subjektivne, je to zavisle jednak na konkretnom jedincovi a druhak na jeho nadriadenom (ci to je schopny/ma cas si to vsimnut)  Ale pri tych ostatnych neviem, u nas na hoteli som videl na poschodi jednu upratovacku, tam boli 2/3, uroven cistoty - rovnaka. Ohladom toho, ako makaju ludia na linkach by viac vedel hovorit Strummer, ale z vlastnej skusenosti (este zo studackych cias a brigady), mozem povedat, ze som sa nejako zadrbavat nemal cas, kedze sme mali "normu", ktora bola nastavena pomerne agresivne. Na tie ostatne, neviem, nemam zo SVK az take negativne skusenosti, snad az na tie stavby (ale aj tam som uz videl fakt nasadenie). 



> Pozrel som si, vdaka za nu, priznam sa vsak, ze som nepochopil otazku, co si sa ma vlastne pytal? :dunno:


Sorry, zle som to naformuloval (je uz neskoro). Myslel som to tak, ze ti ludia maju vyrazne podpriemernu uroven mzdy, vzhladom na US. 21000 USD je vzhladom na US cenovu hladinu pomerne malo. Neviem ako to je s tipmi pre casnikov, ale mna by to osobne dost motivovalo makat viac. Ked to porovnas trebars s asistentmi, uctovnikmi a pod...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Ja musim zakaznika presvedcit najskor o svojej kvalite, vynimocnosti, potom mu musim vyplnit jeho predstavy a tuzby, musim mu dodat to, co sa mu paci a co chcel, musim ho spravit spokojnym a stastnym tym, ze mu okrem ineho pochvalim psa, zahradu, oblecenie - a to vsetko tak, aby to nespozoroval a nakoniec ho musim presvedcit o tom, ze akukolvek sumu mi za moju pracu zaplatil, stale ziskal neobycajne vyhodny obchod a som to ja, ktory je stratovy a je to prave on, ktory na mne zarobil.


Tomu sa hovori "marketing"  V podstate pomerne "zbytocny" obor, ktory vyrobku nepridava ziadnu uzitkovu hodnotu (realne), ale vytvara pocit, ze ju tento casto krat ma A take prachy sa v nom tocia (hlavne v US, kde su schopni predavat vodu, ktora je bohata na "elektrolyty")


----------



## E499.3056

kaxno said:


> 6, Celkovo je vsade v US brutalna prezamestnanost, co sa tyka obchodov. Vsade je tak 2-3 nasobne ludi, ako by bolo v porovnatelnom obchode na SVK. Co je mozno aj dovod skysnutych xichtov u nas (realne vela prace) aj tej ochoty u nich (ked ich je tak vela, musia sa fakt snazit predavat).


Tych 300 milionov Americanov treba nejako zamestnat, preto tam existuju pracovne pozicie, ktore nam na Slovensku pridu zbytocne. Hoci ta eventualna 'umela zamestnanost' sa neda porovnat s tym, co bolo u nas kedysi. V US nehrozi, ze by si dostal vyplatu len tak za nic.

U nas sa naopak zrusilo strasne vela pracovnych pozicii a nastali take extremy, ze malo ludi ma strasne vela agendy, napriklad pri 15% nezamestnanosti maju na starosti na Urade prace cca 100-tisicovy okres (BA I/BA III) len styria ludia, v druhych dverach dalsi styria. Je to nezvladnutelne a vzdy su tam viachodinove rady.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Vysledkom realne existujuceho kapitalizmu a konkurencneho boja je napriklad Walmart, znamy svojou neprekonatelnou kvalitou. Ak je to to co chcete, tak sa odstahujte do USA a zite si americky sen, ale nezatahujte do tych sraciek nas ostatnych, co chceme jest normalne potraviny.


haha. Keby bezne predavane potraviny na Slovensku dosahovali priemer Walmartu, tak by islo o podstatne zlepsenie.

Ale podstatna je moznost vyberu a ta je v USA neporovnatelne vyssia ako na SK, od supermarketov, cez organicke potraviny az po trhy lokalnych farmarov.


----------



## motooo

Jedno pekne video k cenovej politike obchodnych retazcov :lol:
http://www.stream.cz/peklonataliri/802938-peklo-na-taliri-velikonoce-po-cesko-nemecku


----------



## fresco

E499.3056 said:


> SVPS vyhovuje a doverujem im, su to odbornici. Tvoj problem to neriesi, pretoze tvoj problem je zalozeny na tom, ze im nedoverujes a chces si to urobit po svojom. Tak potom nedoveruj ani doktorom, ked Ti urcia liecbu, nedoveruj ani statikom, ked projektuju stavbu, never ani pilotom, ked riadia lietadlo. Zijes v spolocnosti, ktora sa riadi zakonmi i spolocenskymi normami, a urcite organy maju prirodzenu autoritu na to, aby taketo riesenia prinasali.
> 
> Tvoje ucebnicove chapanie individualizmu vsak nie je na mieste, pretoze tak civilizovana spolocnost nefunguje.


to ze tak nefunguje neznamena ze tak fungovat nemoze - rozdiel medzi nami je pravdepodobne v tom ze ja vnimam stav spolocnosti a "prirodzene" autority (a aj doveru k niecomu) v ovela dynamickejsom svetle zatial co ty ich vnimas v porovnani so mnou vyrazne staticky ako keby v case z nejakeho dovodu nepodliehali ziadnym zmenam (alebo len minimalnym)


----------



## fresco

Qwert said:


> Quamvis si liberum esset noluissem, tamen coactus volui. (Paulus D. 4, 2, 21, 5)
> 
> V tomto prípade sa to dá rozpoznať veľmi jednoducho - nikto nechce jesť odpad. Preklad tej vety vyššie, aj keď tá bola vynesená v trochu inom kontexte, znie: „Hoci ako slobodný by som nebol chcel, predsa, súc donútený, chcel som." Čiže bavíme sa tu o takomto "chcení." Sloboda nie je len o tom, že si môžem teoreticky vybrať z viacerých možností, ale aj o tom, že si tie možnosti prakticky môžem dovoliť.


tak tomuto sa priznam prilis nerozumiem - najprv pises o chceni ze sa da rozpoznat velmi jednoducho a potom ho zrelativizujes na zmes toho co chcem a toho co musim tak ako som to uvadzal ja - mohol by si to pre vyjasnenie nejak viac rozviest pls ?


----------



## The810

Qwert said:


> Nepoznám človeka, ktorý chce kupovať nekvalitné potraviny. Ak po nich existuje dopyt, nie je to preto, že ich ľudia chcú, ale preto, že ich z nejakých dôvodov musia kupovať. Najčastejšie tým dôvodom bude samozrejme nedostatok peňazí.


Presne tak! Takze co dosiahnes takou regulaciou? Ze budu na trhu len drahsie produkty. Pritom ludia chcu skor nizsiu cenu. Takze ides proti nim.


----------



## wuane

Sukino said:


> Ale podstatna je moznost vyberu a ta je v USA neporovnatelne vyssia ako na SK, od supermarketov, cez organicke potraviny az po trhy lokalnych farmarov.


Podpisujem.Hlavne tie organicke potraviny su dost IN,niet sa ani comu cudovat,lebo ta zelenina a ovocie je naozaj kvalitnejsie a chutnejsie. Napriklad taky Safeway pise ze ma potraviny od viac ako 150 lokalnych farmarov.A to je koncepcne obchod podobny nasej Bille,nie su to nejake mega velke predajne.


----------



## The810

Strummer said:


> Vysledkom realne existujuceho kapitalizmu a konkurencneho boja je napriklad Walmart, znamy svojou neprekonatelnou kvalitou. Ak je to to co chcete, tak sa odstahujte do USA a zite si americky sen, ale nezatahujte do tych sraciek nas ostatnych, co chceme jest normalne potraviny.


Volny trh je prave o tom ze si mozes vybrat! Kto chce lacne sracky, moze si ich kupit a rovnako si ty mozes kupit kvalitne potraviny (ako to napriklad robim aj ja). Podstata je ze si vybera *zakaznik*, nie nejaky socan ktory akoze vie co je pre neho najlepsie.


----------



## Strummer

Zakaznik je rozhodujucim clankom trhu len za urcitych vynimocnych podmienok (v situacii ked existuje extremne velky prebytok zdrojov, neexistuju ziadne bariery vstupu, atd...). To je ale situacia, ktora sa v realnom svete vyskytuje malokedy. Bohuzial sa vyskytovala v obdobi od 90tych rokov do roku 2008, takze vacsina ludi ju povazuje za standardnu a normalnu, co je ale tragicky omyl.


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> Podpisujem.Hlavne tie organicke potraviny su dost IN,niet sa ani comu cudovat,lebo ta zelenina a ovocie je naozaj kvalitnejsie a chutnejsie. Napriklad taky Safeway pise ze ma potraviny od viac ako 150 lokalnych farmarov.A to je koncepcne obchod podobny nasej Bille,nie su to nejake mega velke predajne.


Otazka je, kolko ludi si tieto potraviny moze dovolit. Nie je dolezite, co vsetko je v obchodoch dostupne, dolezite je, co priemerny (medianovy) clovek realne kupuje a konzumuje. Napriklad co si zo svojich platov mozu dovolit kadzy den ti spominani predavaci v tych obchodoch.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Zakaznik je rozhodujucim clankom trhu len za urcitych vynimocnych podmienok (v situacii ked existuje extremne velky prebytok zdrojov, neexistuju ziadne bariery vstupu, atd...). To je ale situacia, ktora sa v realnom svete vyskytuje malokedy. Bohuzial sa vyskytovala v obdobi od 90tych rokov do roku 2008, takze vacsina ludi ju povazuje za standardnu a normalnu, co je ale tragicky omyl.


Najvacsou barierou volneho trhu je vlada a uradnici paktujuci s korporaciami a oligarchami. A jedine socialistami ponukane riesenie je vacsi vplyv vlady a uradnikov. Sialenstvo.

Na ktorej planete bol volny trh 'od 90tych rokov do roku 2008'?:lol:


----------



## Strummer

Kde pisem nieco o volnom trhu? Nauc sa citat. Pisem ze bola situacia extremneho prebytku zdrojov, k nemu relativneho nedostatku pracovnej sily a malych alebo neexistujucich barier vstupu na trh. Co bola situacia, ktora sa nikdy predtym v historii nevyskytovala a uz sa ani nikdy opakovat nebude. Bohuzial blbeckovia ako ty, ktori ucebnicu dejepisu nevideli ani z rychlika, si myslia ze ta situacia bola normalna. A v tom spociva tragedia dnesnej doby. Ludia si zvykli na nieco, co bolo historickym extremom a nedokazu pochopit realitu.


----------



## Qwert

fresco said:


> tak tomuto sa priznam prilis nerozumiem - najprv pises o chceni ze sa da rozpoznat velmi jednoducho a potom ho zrelativizujes na zmes toho co chcem a toho co musim tak ako som to uvadzal ja - mohol by si to pre vyjasnenie nejak viac rozviest pls ?


Znamená to to, že keď idem do obchodu a kúpim si nejakú akciovú poľskú "paštétu" s 20 % obsahom konského a potkanieho mäsa okorenenú pavúčími nožičkami, tak síce prejavujem vôľu si ju kúpiť a vlastniť - chcem to urobiť, ale chcem to urobiť len preto, lebo na skutočnú paštétu nemám peniaze. Teda chcem to urobiť z donútenia. Keď niečo chceš urobiť z donútenia, tak pre túto kostrbatú frázu má náš jazyk aj jednoslovný výraz - musieť. Takže odpoveď je jednoduchá, nikto v skutočnosti nechce kupovať nekvalitné potraviny, ľudia ich kupujú, lebo musia.



The810 said:


> Presne tak! Takze co dosiahnes takou regulaciou? Ze budu na trhu len drahsie produkty. Pritom ludia chcu skor nizsiu cenu. Takze ides proti nim.


Ľudia nechcú nízku cenu, ľudia si nemôžu dovoliť platiť viac, to je rozdiel, aj keď v konečnom dôsledku nie až tak podstatný. Na druhej strane neexituje vždy priama úmera medzi koncovou cenou a kvalitou. Nehovorím, že toto sa dá vyriešiť len zásahmi na strane ponuky, teda že zregulujeme, čo presne sa bude môcť predávať.

Ja si myslím, že Slovensko časom veľmi doplatí na to, aký humus väčšina populácie konzumuje. Budeme mať veľké výdavky na zdravotníctvo a sociálne služby. Tie lacné potraviny nakoniec až také lacné nebudú. Chápem ale, že žiaden slušný liberál tak ďaleko nemyslí. 



The810 said:


> Volny trh je prave o tom ze si mozes vybrat! Kto chce lacne sracky, moze si ich kupit a rovnako si ty mozes kupit kvalitne potraviny (ako to napriklad robim aj ja). Podstata je ze si vybera *zakaznik*, nie nejaky socan ktory akoze vie co je pre neho najlepsie.


Môžeš si vybrať, pokiaľ máš dosť času a peňazí; ak máš dve deti a 400 eur, tak si toho veľa nenavyberáš. Keďže väčšina ľudí u nás zarába menej ako 500 eur, tak si môžme urobiť predstavu o tom, akú slobodu výberu priemerný Slovák má. Nejaká slobodná mamička pracujúca ako predavačka v Zlatých Moravciach asi nebude chodiť každú sobotu na nákup do Hainburgu, aby svojim ratolestiam dopriala kvalitné a zdravé potraviny.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Kde pisem nieco o volnom trhu? Nauc sa citat. Pisem ze bola situacia extremneho prebytku zdrojov, k nemu relativneho nedostatku pracovnej sily a malych alebo neexistujucich barier vstupu na trh. Co bola situacia, ktora sa nikdy predtym v historii nevyskytovala a uz sa ani nikdy opakovat nebude. Bohuzial blbeckovia ako ty, ktori ucebnicu dejepisu nevideli ani z rychlika, si myslia ze ta situacia bola normalna. A v tom spociva tragedia dnesnej doby. Ludia si zvykli na nieco, co bolo historickym extremom a nedokazu pochopit realitu.


Mas aj nieco k veci, alebo len primitivne urazky?
Zaujimave, ze pocas tohto extremneho prebytku zdrojov cena ropy stupala do rekordnych vysok.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Zaujimave, ze pocas tohto extremneho prebytku zdrojov cena ropy stupala do rekordnych vysok.


He? Co splietas zase? Cena ropy zacala stupat v roku 2005, co bol rok ked bol dosiahnuty globalny vrchol tazby (peak oil). Potom nasledovali tri roky prudkeho rastu ceny ropy, ktore skoncili kolapsom hypotekarneho trhu v USA v roku 2007 a globalnej ekonomiky v roku 2008. V rokoch 1986-2004 (co bolo prave to obdobie absurdnej umelej prosperity v zapadnych krajinach, ktore dnesni ludia povazuju za "normalne") bola cena ropy na historickom priemere ($20 - $40) pricom presnejsie v obdobi 1990-1998 (cize v obdobi ked sa po pade sovietskeho bloku pridal ku konzumnemu eldoradu cely svet) dokonca cena klesala. Rovnako klesala aj v obdobi historicky uplne najvyssej prosperity 1948-1971.


----------



## fresco

Qwert said:


> Znamená to to, že keď idem do obchodu a kúpim si nejakú akciovú poľskú "paštétu" s 20 % obsahom konského a potkanieho mäsa okorenenú pavúčími nožičkami, tak síce prejavujem vôľu si ju kúpiť a vlastniť - chcem to urobiť, ale chcem to urobiť len preto, lebo na skutočnú paštétu nemám peniaze. Teda chcem to urobiť z donútenia. Keď niečo chceš urobiť z donútenia, tak pre túto kostrbatú frázu má náš jazyk aj jednoslovný výraz - musieť. Takže odpoveď je jednoduchá, nikto v skutočnosti nechce kupovať nekvalitné potraviny, ľudia ich kupujú, lebo musia.


obavam sa ze takuto interpretaciu problematiky ktorou sa zaoberame nedokazem plne prijat za svoju - v mojom ponimani ak nieco musim tak to znamena ze sa nemozem rozhodnut inak resp ze nemam slobodnu volu ale plati nejaka forma deterministickeho principu ktory sice nevylucujem ale momentalne nepatri k mojim preferovanym svetonazorom - podla mna ak jednam tak je to vzdy zmes toho co som chcel urobit a toho co som musel (+ x dalsich faktorov samozrejme ale pre jednoduchost sa budem pridrzat iba nasich chciet/musiet) a kvoli subjektivne vnimatelnej miere jednotlivych zloziek chciet/musiet sice dokazem porozumiet tomu ze to niekto moze interpretovat nejak absolutisticky ale z mojho neutralneho pohladu moze ist nielen o absolutizaciu "musiet" cize tak ako si napisal ty "nikto v skutočnosti nechce kupovať nekvalitné potraviny, ľudia ich kupujú, lebo musia." ale aj opacne o absolutizaciu "chciet" napriklad v zneni "nikto v skutocnosti nemusi kupovat nekvalitne potraviny ludia ich kupuju lebo chcu" - takze tak no dufam ze som ti aspon trochu objasnil svoju poziciu lebo tu tvoju si pre mna myslim rozpisal dostatocne zrozumitelne


----------



## Strummer

Ty rozmaznane zhyckane decko dnesnej doby nemas ani najmensie tusenie co v realnom svete a v zivotoch vacsiny ludi v historii aj dnes znamena slovo "musiet".


----------



## kaxno

Sukino said:


> Najvacsou barierou volneho trhu je vlada a uradnici paktujuci s *korporaciami a oligarchami*.


Paradoxne, neboli to prave liberalisticke tendencie, ktore viedli ci uz k vzniku korporacii (rastuce uspory z rozsahu, fuzie, akvizicie a nasledne zneuzivanie dominantneho postavenia na trhu), alebo oligarchie (bezhlava privatizacia bez realneho zakladu, snahy v postkomunistickych krajinach o vytvorenie domacej kapitalotvornej vrstvy, co sme videli dobre v tomto clanku. A to tam este chybaju osoby, ktore maju svoje majetky napisane na siroke portfolio bielych konikov, typu Slota, Meciar a podobne).


----------



## Strummer

Akurat dneska som cital zaujimavy clanok o jednej udalosti z cias "volneho neregulovaneho kapitalizmu":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain



> The Battle of Blair Mountain was the result of economic exploitation of workers during a period of social transformation in the southern West Virginia coalfields. Beginning in 1870–1880, coal operators had established the company town system. Coal operators paid private detectives as well as public law enforcement agents to ensure that union organizers were kept out of the region. In order to accomplish this objective, agents of the coal operators used intimidation, harassment, espionage and even murder.


No veru, to znie ako raj na zemi.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Akurat dneska som cital zaujimavy clanok o jednej udalosti z cias "volneho neregulovaneho kapitalizmu":
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> No veru, to znie ako raj na zemi.


To je prave to, co som hovoril - spolcenie politikov a uradnikov s korporaciami.
A opat hovorim, ze tvoje riesenie dat viac moci do ruk politikom a uradnikom je sialene.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> To je prave to, co som hovoril - spolcenie politikov a uradnikov s korporaciami.
> A opat hovorim, ze tvoje riesenie dat viac moci do ruk politikom a uradnikom je sialene.


Politici hrali v tychto "company towns" len minimalnu ulohu, takmer ziadnu. Ludi terorizovali sukromne bezpecnostne sluzby, presne tie, o ktorych snivaju dnesni libertariani.


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## wuane

^^ Weird?


----------



## zaq-

No


----------



## zaq-

*Konecna*

Ek


----------



## zaq-

V p


----------



## Qwert

fresco said:


> obavam sa ze takuto interpretaciu problematiky ktorou sa zaoberame nedokazem plne prijat za svoju - v mojom ponimani ak nieco musim tak to znamena ze sa nemozem rozhodnut inak resp ze nemam slobodnu volu ale plati nejaka forma deterministickeho principu ktory sice nevylucujem ale momentalne nepatri k mojim preferovanym svetonazorom - podla mna ak jednam tak je to vzdy zmes toho co som chcel urobit a toho co som musel (+ x dalsich faktorov samozrejme ale pre jednoduchost sa budem pridrzat iba nasich chciet/musiet) a kvoli subjektivne vnimatelnej miere jednotlivych zloziek chciet/musiet sice dokazem porozumiet tomu ze to niekto moze interpretovat nejak absolutisticky ale z mojho neutralneho pohladu moze ist nielen o absolutizaciu "musiet" cize tak ako si napisal ty "nikto v skutočnosti nechce kupovať nekvalitné potraviny, ľudia ich kupujú, lebo musia." ale aj opacne o absolutizaciu "chciet" napriklad v zneni "nikto v skutocnosti nemusi kupovat nekvalitne potraviny ludia ich kupuju lebo chcu" - takze tak no dufam ze som ti aspon trochu objasnil svoju poziciu lebo tu tvoju si pre mna myslim rozpisal dostatocne zrozumitelne


Skúsim to ešte takto: Ktorý príčetný človek by si v prípade, že by mal na výber medzi kvalitnou a nekvalitnou potravinou, kúpil tú nekvalitnú? Odpoveď je jednoduchá - žiaden. Ak si tú nekvalitnú aj napriek tomu príčetný človek kúpi, tak to nerobí z vlastnej vôle.

Ale to už asi príliš filozofujeme.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Politici hrali v tychto "company towns" len minimalnu ulohu, takmer ziadnu. Ludi terorizovali sukromne bezpecnostne sluzby, presne tie, o ktorych snivaju dnesni libertariani.


Ulohu hrali znacnu, kedze sa neusilovali o presadenie americkej ustavy a zakonov. Avsak dobrym znakom je, ze sa nakoniec sa tym robotnikom podarilo to nadvladie porazit, co by v totalitnej spolocnosti nebolo mozne.

Kto a kde sniva o presne takych bezpecnostnych agenturach?


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Kto a kde sniva o presne takych bezpecnostnych agenturach?


Slovenski teoretici volneho kapitalizmu: http://www.menejstatu.sk/vymahanie-prava-v-slobodnej-spolocnosti/. Pricom to prebrali od Rothbarda, Hoppeho a podobnych exotov. Sukromna bezpecnostna agentura ako nastroj vymahania prava je jednym zo zakladnych pilierov chorych libertarianskych teorii.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Slovenski teoretici volneho kapitalizmu: http://www.menejstatu.sk/vymahanie-prava-v-slobodnej-spolocnosti/. Pricom to prebrali od Rothbarda, Hoppeho a podobnych exotov. Sukromna bezpecnostna agentura ako nastroj vymahania prava je jednym zo zakladnych pilierov chorych libertarianskych teorii.


Osobne prava a slobody su zakladne principy libertarianov. Kriminalnici najati korporaciami tieto principy ocividne narusuju. Takze zas miesas jablka s hruskami.
Ako sa ti paci vymahanie prava v podani slovenskej vlady a uradnikov?


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Osobne prava a slobody su zakladne principy libertarianov.


Osobne prava a slobody neexistuju, ak nie su vymahatelne. V pripade nahrady mocenskych struktur statu mocenskymi strukturami korporacii a nimi platenych sukromnych bezpecnostnych agentur by samozrejme vymahatelnymi byt prestali. Problem tvoj a tebe podobnych je v tom, ze zijete v spolocnosti, v ktorej vsetky tieto problem uz *niekto iny vyriesil za vas*. Ludia polozili zivoty kvoli tomu, aby ste tu dnes mohli splietat tieto vase pseudo-filozoficke kecy, aby ste mali 8-hodinovu pracovnu dobu, a aby vase deti mali co jest a nemuseli pracovat v tovarni. To vy ale netusite, vy si len uzivate vysledky. Okrem toho nechapete co je to moc a z coho prameni. Myslite si, ze moc (nad zivotmi ludi) vyplyva z nejakej umelej autority, napriklad toho zleho statu a politikov. To ale vobec nie je pravda. Moc vyplyva len a iba z *pristupu k zdrojom a ich kontroly*. To je cele, nic viac v tom nie je. A v situacii ked by zdroje ktore potrebujete k zivotu, kontroloval niekto iny, tak sa vsetky vase recicky o osobnych slobodach velmi rychlo rozplynu.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Osobne prava a slobody neexistuju, ak nie su vymahatelne. V pripade nahrady mocenskych struktur statu mocenskymi strukturami korporacii a nimi platenych sukromnych bezpecnostnych agentur by samozrejme vymahatelnymi byt prestali. Problem tvoj a tebe podobnych je v tom, ze zijete v spolocnosti, v ktorej vsetky tieto problem uz *niekto iny vyriesil za vas*. Ludia polozili zivoty kvoli tomu, aby ste tu dnes mohli splietat tieto vase pseudo-filozoficke kecy, aby ste mali 8-hodinovu pracovnu dobu, a aby vase deti mali co jest a nemuseli pracovat v tovarni. To vy ale netusite, vy si len uzivate vysledky. Okrem toho nechapete co je to moc a z coho prameni. Myslite si, ze moc (nad zivotmi ludi) vyplyva z nejakej umelej autority, napriklad toho zleho statu a politikov. To ale vobec nie je pravda. Moc vyplyva len a iba z *pristupu k zdrojom a ich kontroly*. To je cele, nic viac v tom nie je. A v situacii ked by zdroje ktore potrebujete k zivotu, kontroloval niekto iny, tak sa vsetky vase recicky o osobnych slobodach velmi rychlo rozplynu.


Najsmesnejsie je, ako stale hovoris "vy", ako keby ty si zil tak uzasne alternativne. A ze kto filozofuje.


----------



## Strummer

"Vy" = vy co splietate teorie o volnom trhu a "realnom kapitalizme".


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sukino said:


> Osobne prava a slobody su zakladne principy libertarianov. Kriminalnici najati korporaciami tieto principy ocividne narusuju. Takze zas miesas jablka s hruskami.
> Ako sa ti paci vymahanie prava v podani slovenskej vlady a uradnikov?


Keď sa dnes dejú na polícii a súdoch krivdy, tak za to môže ten svinský štát ale keď sa diali pred 100 rokmi vo Virginii 100x horšie veci, tak to boli iba zlyhania jednotlivcov, ktorý sa spreneverili myšlienkam liberalizmu? :nuts:
Tento výrok mi pripomenul jedného podobného pomätenca, ktorý bol ale chytený z druhej strany - tej komunistickej a o zverstvách režimov v minulom storočí hovoril, že ideológia niečo také neumožňovala, takže výsledok je jasný, tie svinstvá robili kapitalisti prezlečený za komunistov. Asi toľko k tvojím korporátnym kriminálnikom prezlečným za liberálov :lol:


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Nope.
> Aj ked sa musim priznat, ze to slovo ma teoreticky equivalent v slovencine, avsak chapanie jeho vyznamu a najma charakteristik a vlastnosti pri jeho implementacii, je medzi anglictinou a slovencinou rozne.
> 
> 
> Vlastne, to iste slovo sa vztahuje aj na Fica, Kalinaka a vacsinu z vlady Smeru.
> 
> Zacina sa na *s*....


Ake to je slovo? Selfish? Stupid? Silly? Stubborn? Ine mi nejako nenapada v kontexte spomenutych entit ...


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Problem tvoj a tebe podobnych je v tom, ze zijete v spolocnosti, v ktorej vsetky tieto problem uz *niekto iny vyriesil za vas*. Ludia polozili zivoty kvoli tomu, aby ste tu dnes mohli splietat tieto vase pseudo-filozoficke kecy, aby ste mali 8-hodinovu pracovnu dobu, a aby vase deti mali co jest a nemuseli pracovat v tovarni. To vy ale netusite, vy si len uzivate vysledky.


A toto vsetko nasi predkovia dosiahli bojom proti centralistickej moci, povodne proti feudalom a neskor proti fasizmu a komunizmu.
A dnes sa zije lepsie iba vdaka hnutiam, ktore mali osobne prava, slobody a zodpovednost vo svojom zaklade. Hnutia ktore sa snazili feudalne nevolnictvo nahradit fasistickym a socialistickym nevolnictvom priniesli smrt a upadok.


Strummer said:


> V pripade nahrady mocenskych struktur statu mocenskymi strukturami korporacii


Az na to, ze vela krat je to to iste (korporacie=oligarchia), aj ked navonok sa to moze tvarit inak (vid napr. aj Slovensko). A to je ten problem, ktoremu dokaze zabranit iba co najvacsie delenie moci a co najmensi vplyv na osobne prava a slobody. Samozrejme, ze ide o narocne balancovanie.


Strummer said:


> "Vy" = vy co splietate teorie o volnom trhu a "realnom kapitalizme".


Kde?


Koro said:


> Keď sa dnes dejú na polícii a súdoch krivdy, tak za to môže ten svinský štát ale keď sa diali pred 100 rokmi vo Virginii 100x horšie veci, tak to boli iba zlyhania jednotlivcov, ktorý sa spreneverili myšlienkam liberalizmu? :nuts:


Jasne som napisal, ze islo o spolcenie korporacii s byrokratmi.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> Spo.......


Spoliation?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sukino said:


> Jasne som napisal, ze islo o spolcenie korporacii s byrokratmi.


Tým chceš povedať čo? Že aj verejná správa divokého západu bola na tvoj vkus príliš prebujnená a mala by byť ešte menšia?
Pretože zatiaľ si dokázal len to, že veľkosť byrokracie nie je priamo úmerná korupcii. Práve naopak, ten miniatúrny aparát Virginie sa dal ovládnuť na dnešné pomery nepredstaviteľnou efektivitou a tak bol diktát kapitálu pre väčšinovú populáciu neporovnateľne brutálnejší ako dnešný "diktát" sociálnych demokracií, kvôli ktorému sa na internete denne vyplákava celá armáda rozmaznaných faganov užívajúcich si blahobyt západnej civilizácie.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> A toto vsetko nasi predkovia dosiahli bojom proti centralistickej moci, povodne proti feudalom a neskor proti fasizmu a komunizmu.


To sme zase u toho nestastneho dejepisu. Feudalizmus neskoncil preto, ze by proti nemu niekto "bojoval". Feudalizmus skoncil vdaka morovej epidemii v 14tom storoci. Ta zlikvidovala polovicu obyvatelov Europy a feudalni pani zistili ze im nema kto pracovat na poliach, takze museli zacat zdravym a vykonnym pracovnikom platit, cim sa zvysovala ich sloboda. Zaroven mor podkopal ideologicke pozadie autority moci, svetskej a hlavne cirkevnej. No a potom uz sa to nevratilo naspat vdaka kolonizacii Ameriky a bohatstvu a zdrojom ktore z toho plynuli. Ako som uz pisal, dva faktory: *prebytok zdrojov* a *nedostatok pracovnej sily* schopnej tieto zdroje vyuzivat. V tom je cele tajomstvo "slobodnej spolocnosti". Akonahle sa situacia zmeni, tak ako to zazivane dnes, teda nastane *nedostatok zdrojov* a zaroven *prebytok pracovnej sily*, tak nejaka "demokracia", "sloboda" alebo "skutocny kapitalizmus" nemaju sancu, kedze s takymi podmienkami si nie su schopne poradit, a vrati sa stary dobry feudalizmus, ktory je v tychto podmienkach ovela efektivnejsi.

To je to iste ako napriklad s otroctvom v Amerike. Je naivne mysliet si ze otroctvo skoncilo kvoli nejakym idealom slobody. Skoncilo preto, ze sever sa cim dalej tym viac industrializoval, cim sa otroci stali menej a menej efektivnymi, a uz neboli ekonomicke dovody otroctvo udrziavat. Navratnost investicie do otrokov bola prilis nizka. Zatial co juh bol prevazne polnohospodarsky, a otroci sa im teda stale oplatili.


----------



## ov_79

*Germánský vs Anglosaský model.*

*zaq-*

Ke germánskému a anglosaskému modelu .

Volný trh v *germánském* světě je chápán spíše jako prostředek, než cíl. Svoboda se vnímá spíš v pozitivním, než v negativním smyslu - svoboda k něčemu. Používám označení "germánský" pro německojazyčné země, Benelux, Skandinávii, uvedené v menší míře platí i pro románskou Francii.

Pospolitost, v moderní době nejčastěji v podobě obce nebo státu, má silný význam a hraje důležitou roli v organizaci společnosti – často jako protiváha tržním mechanizmům. Tradičně má stát poměrně silný význam, ve druhé polovině 20.století v podobě Welfare state. Německo, Švýcarsko nebo Švédsko platí za příklady rozvinuté občanské společnosti.

Trh a stát jsou ve vzájemné rovnováze, lépe řečeno se o ni snaží. Především v Německu se od počátků industrializace (ale už i před tím od dob řemeslnických cechů) drží tradice drobné výroby. Dodnes je tam uchována v podobě malých nebo středně velkých rodinných firem. Technické vzdělání je dlouhodobě na výborné úrovni a technicky orienovaná je tam poměrně velká část společnosti. Udržuje se určitá fortelnost řemesla. Německo je, a zřejmě nadále bude, silně exportní zemí a hlídá si, navzdory globalizaci, co nejvyšší možnou míru soběstačnosti. Německé značky jsou světoznámé, a i když jsou to dnes korporátní potvory, malé a střední firmy stále vykazují vysoký podíl na HDP. Důsledkem je sice nerovná, ale souměřitelná společnost.

V *anglosaském* světě to vypadá, že volný trh je spíše cíl než prostředek. 

V Británii je tradičně a dlouhodobě společnost třídní. Sociální mobilita nižší, než v případě Německa, a ještě mnohem nižší než ve Skandinávie. Trh byl významněji regulován jen cca v letech 1950-1980, načež byl velice rychle zpět propuštěn ke své domělé volnosti. Technologický vývoj, masivní industrializace a kolonializmus nikdy nevedli k sociálnímu výtahu tak drtivé většiny společnosti tak jako v Německu. Rodinné podnikání má sice delší (a nepřerušenou) tradici než u nás, ale je na tvorbě HDP dlouhodobě méně významné než právě v Německu. Rychlou a důslednou privatizací veřejných statků v 80tých a počátkem 90tých přišla Británie o svou průmyslovou základnu způsobem, kterým by to německá nebo skandinávská pospolitost nikdy nedovolila! 

Financializací ekonomiky sice Británie udržuje HDP na úrovni Německa, je ale mnohem křehčí a méně odolná proti vnějším vlivům. Podstoupila během dvou tří dekád silnou technickou i společenskou degeneraci, je sociálně mnohem více polarizovaná a dlouhodobě vykazuje vyšší míru chudoby. 

Většina uvedeného platí dvojnásob pro USA, kde je (neexistující) volný trh mýticky synonymem svobody. Svoboda se vnímá výlučně v negativním smyslu – od něčeho. Důsledkem je, hlavně v USA, nesouměřitelná společnost. Občanská společnost tu ve srovnání s Německu funguje jen ve velmi hrubých obrysech a nikdy jsem na ni nenarazil jako na příkladnou. Co hůř, extrémně pro-tržně orientovaná rétorika politických elit se v posledních 15 letech doplňuje rétorikou náboženskou (přičemž náboženství má v USA tradičně sektářský charakter), Republikáni dokonce otevřeně vystupují jako strana anti-intelektuální. 

Neznám situaci v Irsku, a proto rád čtu tvoje příspěvky. Určitě jsou irská společnost civilizovanější než slovenská nebo česká, přesto mi blízké Rakousko připadá jako mnohem vhodnější příklad následování pro naše mladé demokracie *.

* předpokládejme, že v Česku počet demokratických prvků převažuje nadpočtem prvků oligarchických .


----------



## wizard112

ov_79 said:


> nerovná, ale souměřitelná společnost - sociální výtah - financializací ekonomiky - nesouměřitelná společnost


Podľa týchto výrazov tipujem, že máš načítaného Jana Kellera.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Nemas sa sice zle a stat je velmi socialny, lepsie sa vsak mozes mat iba s ovela vacsim usilim, ako je tomu v anglosaskom svete.


Toto nie je pravda. Socialna mobilita (teda moznost "vysvihnut sa" do vyssej prijmovej/majetkovej socialnej vrstvy) je v UK a USA najhorsia v ramci krajin OECD.


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## Strummer

Mne je to jedno, mozes sa aj postavit na hlavu, ale to je oficialna statistika OECD, podlozena obrovskou hromadou praktickych skusenosti a konkretnych podkladov. Mozes ist ludom v Eurostate a inych organizaciach vysvetlovat, ze urcite nemaju pravdu, pretoze tvoje osobne skusenosti su ine.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


> Tým chceš povedať čo? Že aj verejná správa divokého západu bola na tvoj vkus príliš prebujnená a mala by byť ešte menšia?
> Pretože zatiaľ si dokázal len to, že veľkosť byrokracie nie je priamo úmerná korupcii. Práve naopak, ten miniatúrny aparát Virginie sa dal ovládnuť na dnešné pomery nepredstaviteľnou efektivitou a tak bol diktát kapitálu pre väčšinovú populáciu neporovnateľne brutálnejší ako dnešný "diktát"


Keby ten statny aparat bol ovela silnejsi a USA by boli totalitnejsou krajinou, tak by nikdy nemali ti banici sancu, tak ako nemali sancu ludia poslani do Jachymova, alebo makajuci v baniach Severnej Korei.


Koro said:


> sociálnych demokracií, kvôli ktorému sa na internete denne vyplákava celá armáda rozmaznaných faganov užívajúcich si blahobyt západnej civilizácie.


To je dost ironicka poznamka, kedze stale vidavam protesty mladych socialistov. Kedy naposledy si videl liberalov vypalovat Mcdonaldy a rozbijat vyklady obchodov:lol:


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Kedy naposledy si videl liberalov vypalovat Mcdonaldy a rozbijat vyklady obchodov:lol:


Preco by liberali mali rozbijat veci, ktore reprezentuju ich predstavu spolocnosti? Liberali znicili priemyselnu zakladnu USA a UK a rozbili spolocnost tychto krajin tak, ze uz to nikto nikdy neposklada. To je vysledok neporovnatelny s nejakym rozbijanim vykladov.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sukino said:


> Keby ten statny aparat bol ovela silnejsi a USA by boli totalitnejsou krajinou, tak by nikdy nemali ti banici sancu, tak ako nemali sancu ludia poslani do Jachymova, alebo makajuci v baniach Severnej Korei.


Keď nájdeš nejakého obdivovateľa Kórejskej totality, tak si môžete dať diskusiu o tom, ktorý extrém je menšie zlo. Ak sa odvážiš zdvihnúť porovnávaciu latku na dajme tomu európsku sociálnu demokraciu, tak daj vedieť :hi:


----------



## zaq-

Dv


----------



## ov_79

zaq- said:


> *Co maju spolocne:*


Souhlas. Bez poznámek .



zaq- said:


> *V com sa odlisuju:*


Většinou souhlas. Někde ne.



zaq- said:


> V Nemecku by som povedal, ze je taktiez akesi vacsie kolektivne myslenie a doraz na individualitu je tam ovela mensi. Clovek je tam skor taka seda sucast kolektivu, ako vyrazna individualna osobnost.


Ano. To je podle mě historicky zakořeněno. Tradičně menší rozvrstvení společnosti v Německu způsobilo, že měl člověk pocit sounáležitosti se širším okruhem lidí. V takové Skandinávii, aby člověk v zimě přežil, musel spolupracovat se všemi a pořád. Individuálně jsi tam měl svobodu zmrznout. Ty společnosti jsou více stádní, než anglosaské, někdy k dobru, někdy ke škodě.



zaq- said:


> Ekonomicky su Nemci ovela viac konzervativny a preto este stale su zamerany predovsetkym na priemysel.


Spíš, jak jsem psal, je tam silnější technická tradice, které si Němci váží. A vědí, že výroba je dlouhodobě stabilnější odvětví než bankovnictví nebo pojišťovnictví. Nemyslím, že by to bylo z konzervatizmu.



zaq- said:


> Spolocnost je tam stale velmi silny prvok a aj ked je clovek viac individualny, stale v ramci svojej individuality mysli na blaho a rozvoj celej komunity. Ktorej si velmi dobre uvedomuje, ze je jej sucastou.


Tohle nám, mezi Tallinnem a Aténama, bude bohužel ještě dlouho trvat, než pochopíme.



zaq- said:


> V Anglosaskom svete by sa teda dalo povedat, ze clovek viac zaraba, ale zaroven aj ovela viac mina - aby dal zarobit ludom presne takym istym, ako je on sam.


To je od nich hezké, ale dlouhodobě neudržitelné.



zaq- said:


> Anglosasi su ovela viac *liberalnejsi, flexibilnejsi a ochotnejsi riskovat*. Preto uz davnejsie opustili myslienku budovania priemyslu, ako Nemci a zacali sa venovat sluzbam a alternativnym odvetviam.


Taky souhlas. Dá se to ale interpretovat i tak, že Němci si více váží volného času. Než aby mastili od jednoho k druhému 7 dní v týdnu, makají poctivě v práci, utnou v pátek v pět a jedou si odpočinout. Turistická infrastruktura v Německu podle toho vypadá, fantastická (a následně i v turistice, počítám, je v Německu více pracovních míst než třeba v UK).



zaq- said:


> Na rozdiel od Nemcov dokazu lepsie zarabat peniaze a najma Americania dokazu zarobit tie iste peniaze, ako Nemci na svojich Mercedesoch, aj predajom zuvaciek, sytenych napojov a milionom dalsich zbytocnosti.


No tak anglosaský marketing je nepřekonatelný. V Česku sousedíme s 83-milionovým Německem na více než 700 kilometrech hranice a současnou německou hudbu znají jenom specialisti. Anglosasové zpoza kanálu/oceánu jsou schopni prodat 19-letou skřípající pop-star pizdičku takovým stylem, že to rádia po celé Evropě omílají dokola desetkrát denně. To nemyslím zle, spíše jako kompliment. Ve schopnosti prosadit se na trhu s kdečím, jsou Britové a Američané neskuteční.



zaq- said:


> Anglosasi mi pridu ovela ludskejsi/humanejsi a *civilizovanejsi*.


První výrazný nesouhlas! Na základě čeho? Mě připadá Švýcarsko výrazně civilizovanější, než Británie. Britové si nechali zničit průmysl charizmatem jedné prostoduché dámy; zdevastovat centra měst nejdrsnějšími zásahy modernizmu v Evropě; zdegenerovat malá průmyslová města na úroveň Będzinu a Jaworzna-Szczakovej; jako kolébka průmyslu mají dnešní železnici ve srovnání s Francií, Německem či Švýcarskem směšnou; jejich low-class má životní úroveň zuby nehty v měřítku západní civilizace. A to nemluvím o drobnostech jako o nekonečných aférách 14-letých těhotných, přicházejících skoro výlučně z UK; nebo o tom, že když napadne v Evropě 5cm sněhu, letiště fungují, jen Heathrow klasicky stojí a panikaří.

A to nemluvím o Teorii Tupých Ksichtů , v Británii velice výživnou.



zaq- said:


> Pozor!!! Netreba si vsak mylit pravicu a liberalizmus s tym extremistickym katastrofalnym nezmyslom, ako tieto pojmy berieme na Slovensku a v Cechach!!! Pretoze u nas sa uroven predstavy tychto dvoch pojmov dostala davno este aj za hranice ludskej demencie.


Souhlas. U nás vše co není totožné s Reaganem a Thatcher je komunismus hno:.



zaq- said:


> Preferujem teda radsej anglosasky model - prave preto, *pretoze ti dava ako jednotlivcovi vacsie sance na uplatnenie*, pokial si sikovny, alebo pokial sa ti naozaj chce robit.


Nesouhlas. To možná platilo dřív, dnes už ne. Zejména americká společnost je tak dramaticky příjmově rozdělená, že přesun do třídy s vyšší životní úrovní je strašně těžký, a dnes paradoxně těžší než třeba v kontinentální Evropě. OECD si necucá statistiky z prstu. Strummer má pravdu. V USA o tom často mluví např. Joseph Stiglitz. Je to historický precedens. Hloupé dítě z bohaté rodiny má dnes v Americe větší šanci se uplatnit, než chytré dítě z chudší rodiny.



zaq- said:


> *Moja osobna skusenost:*


Zajímavá historka. Paní dostala předělanou podlahu a ty sis udělal jméno. Fajn. Hodil by se k tomu nějaký opačný případ z dob, kdy jsi žil v Německu.


----------



## ov_79

wizard112 said:


> Podľa týchto výrazov tipujem, že máš načítaného Jana Kellera.


Načítaného a napočúvaného. To mě těší, že se o něm ví i u vás .


----------



## E499.3056

zaq- said:


> Potom by som mohol SDKU pomoct napravit reputaciu, ich doterajsie chyby, tak zaroven zvitazit nad Smerom a vyhrat buduce volby.
> Ktore by tym padom mohli byt predcasne. :cheers:


Akakolvek zmienka o progresivnom zdaneni je nepriechodna v SDKU. Oni na tom postavili svoj politicky marketing, tymto by si dali gol do vlastnej brany a prisli aj o tych zostavajucich stroskotancov, co ich volia. 

Ta strana caka jedine na zanik, akokolvek uz Miklosa velebis, ludia mu uz neveria. Tu plati stare zname – Stareho psa novym kuskom nenaucis.


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> Preco by liberali mali rozbijat veci, ktore reprezentuju ich predstavu spolocnosti? Liberali znicili priemyselnu zakladnu USA a UK a rozbili spolocnost tychto krajin tak, ze uz to nikto nikdy neposklada. To je vysledok neporovnatelny s nejakym rozbijanim vykladov.













Koro said:


> Keď nájdeš nejakého obdivovateľa Kórejskej totality, tak si môžete dať diskusiu o tom, ktorý extrém je menšie zlo. Ak sa odvážiš zdvihnúť porovnávaciu latku na dajme tomu európsku sociálnu demokraciu, tak daj vedieť :hi:


Europski socialisti, nas ekonomicky vzor ... France Slips Into Recession, Adding Pressure on Hollande


----------



## Sukino

Gratulujem, sudruhovia, vsetko je na najlepsej ceste:
Za neohlásenie dlhšieho vycestovania zo štátu pripravil Kaliňák pokuty


----------



## kapibara

Vivat sloboda pohybu v EU.


----------



## E499.3056

Sukino said:


> Gratulujem, sudruhovia, vsetko je na najlepsej ceste:
> Za neohlásenie dlhšieho vycestovania zo štátu pripravil Kaliňák pokuty


Prakticky nevymozitelne, takze nerobil by som z toho vedu. 

Mimochodom clanok je dost bulvarnym sposobom napisany. Po prve, v clanku spominali work & travel, co sa v praxi tyka studentov, ktori su poistencami statu. Z toho vyplyva, ze odvody za nich hradi stat, takze ziadna povinnost z ich strany tam nie je, takze ak sa nenahlasia, nikto nemoze realne zistit, ze nie su na Slovensku.

Po druhe, pri cestovani do spominanej Ameriky na viac ako 90 dni si musia poziadat o pracovne viza, takze urcity spravny organ tieto udaje ma.

Po tretie, len tak pre zaujimavost, kolko ludi si realne moze dovolit vycestovat na 3 mesiace bez toho, aby doma mali nejake zavazky? Tato povinnost v zakone dnes nepriamo je a vyuzivaju ju hlavne cestovatelia, o ktorych takto ministerstvo zahranicnych veci vie a v pripade nudze im vie poskytnut diplomaticku pomoc.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> Europski socialisti, nas ekonomicky vzor ... France Slips Into Recession, Adding Pressure on Hollande


Keby som chcel citat taketo stupidne pseudoprispevky, tak si otvorim diskusiu na Sme. Predpokladam ze podla tejto logiky je Fico pre teba najvacsim vzorom, kedze ekonomicky rast Slovenska patri medzi najvyssie v Europe?


----------



## Dejvid

E499.3056 said:


> Po tretie, len tak pre zaujimavost, kolko ludi si realne moze dovolit vycestovat na 3 mesiace bez toho, aby doma mali nejake zavazky?


Napriklad moja sestra bola minuly rok 3 a pol mesiaca pracovat cez prazdniny v Spanielsku a tento rok ide tak isto pre zmenu na Maltu, bez agentur, vsetko cez znamych  takze stat o tom oficialne nic nevie. 
Dalsi priklad su studenti ktori studuju dalej ako v CR, napriklad vela ludi co poznam teraz studuje v Dansku a povacsine su doma akurat na vianoce a leto, ti co tam maju dobru a stalu pracu ostavaju aj na leto a pridu akurat ked si vybavia dovolenku.
Dalej ma napadaju ludia ktori pracuju v Britanii a nechodia domov casto.. 
Kazdopadne je to hlupa novela, vracia nas 25 rokov vzad a neviem si predstavit ako mi niekto dokaze ze som za vycestovany cas neprisiel autom domov na vikend/tyzden  (samozrejme ze napr z Ameriky je to hlupost ale vramci Europy to nieje problem)


----------



## E499.3056

Dejvid said:


> Kazdopadne je to hlupa novela, vracia nas 25 rokov vzad a neviem si predstavit ako mi niekto dokaze ze som za vycestovany cas neprisiel autom domov na vikend/tyzden  (samozrejme ze napr z Ameriky je to hlupost ale vramci Europy to nieje problem)


Beries to prilis vazne. Garantujem Ti, ze pokial si plnis svoje obcianske povinnosti, tak nikto nebude zistovat, kde sa nachadzas. Jednak na to urady nemaju kapacity a tiez naozaj nikoho nezaujima, co budes robit. Jedna vec je legislativny ramec a druha vec jeho vyuzitie.


----------



## Strummer

E499.3056 said:


> pokial si plnis svoje obcianske povinnosti


Ktore konkretne?


----------



## E499.3056

Strummer said:


> Ktore konkretne?


Dane, odvody, preberas uradne zasielky,...


----------



## beardie

E499.3056 said:


> Beries to prilis vazne. Garantujem Ti, ze pokial si plnis svoje obcianske povinnosti, tak nikto nebude zistovat, kde sa nachadzas. Jednak na to urady nemaju kapacity a tiez naozaj nikoho nezaujima, co budes robit. Jedna vec je legislativny ramec a druha vec jeho vyuzitie.


celkom by ma zaujimal vyznam takehoto zakona, naco tomu venovali cas?


----------



## Strummer

E499.3056 said:


> Dane, odvody, preberas uradne zasielky,...


Dane sa riesia danovym priznanim raz za rok. Zdravotne odvody sa riesia individualne so zdravotnou poistovnou (po novom v VSZP uz aj online). Odvody do socialnej poistovne nie su povinne ak tu clovek nepracuje, a v pripadoch ked je treba nieco riesit sa riesia individualne so socialnou poistovnou. Lehota na prebranie zasielky do vlastnych ruk z posty je len tri tyzdne (ci kolko). Ani v jednom z tychto pripadov teda neexistuje ziadny dovod na nejaku 90-dnovu lehotu hlasenia sa.

Kazdopadne je to nerealizovatelny bullshit, a pravdepodobne porusenie europskych predpisov.


----------



## E499.3056

beardie said:


> celkom by ma zaujimal vyznam takehoto zakona, naco tomu venovali cas?


Netusim. Nejake citanicko na objasnenie k tomu:

http://www.minv.sk/?tlacove-spravy&...zakona-o-hlaseni-pobytu-a-registri-obyvatelov


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sukino said:


> Europski socialisti, nas ekonomicky vzor ... France Slips Into Recession, Adding Pressure on Hollande


Ten dramatický 0,2% pokles HDP mal povedať čo? Že lepšie lepšie by Francúzom bolo keby miesto počítania HDP bojovali v občianskej vojne s bezpečnostnými agentúrami zabíjajucími odborárov? Však povedz, ktorá krajina sveta je pre teba vzorom a potom môžeme porovnávať či je lepšie a reálnejšie napodobňovať ju alebo Nemecko. Nehanbi sa! Vyjadri ucelený názor, lebo tieto náhodné šplechy pôsobia ako keby som sa nerozprával so živou bytosťou ale s diskusným autobotom naprogramovaným INESSom.


----------



## E499.3056

A este k tej novele zakona, povodne znenie zakona z roku 1998, cize platneho uz 15 rokov.

253/1998 Z.z. o hlásení pobytu občanov Slovenskej republiky a registri obyvateľov Slovenskej republiky v znení neskorších predpisov


> §9 Pobyt občana v zahraničí
> Občan, ktorý má trvalý pobyt na území Slovenskej republiky a ktorý sa pripravuje na vycestovanie do zahraničia na dobu dlhšiu ako 90 dní, *pred vycestovaním ohlási túto skutočnosť ohlasovni* v mieste trvalého pobytu; v ohlásení uvedie štát a miesto pobytu a pred- pokladanú dobu pobytu.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

A aka je ta moja "ideologia"?


----------



## zaq-

Hl


----------



## ov_79

*zaq-*

No tak zase se uklidni laskavě!

Strummer (a vypadá to, že i Koro) má načteno a umí dát ekonomický vývoj do širších historických a společenských souvislostí. A nesouhlas dává najevo proto, aby druhého podnítil znovu promyslet jeho stanovisko, ne proto aby exhiboval nebo chtěl "vyhrát debatu". 

Sukino třepe jednoduché fráze z mainstreamových médií a má pocit triumfu, když někomu pošle obrázek "trolling-or just stupid" apod. To je něco úplně jiného.

Ty máš proti Strummerovi víc vlastních zkušeností z fungování ekonomiky v Irsku, a proto je zajímavé tě číst. Ale ty poznámky o tom, kdo má co s mozkem a kdo je extremista si nech pro sebe. Děláš tím ze sebe arogantního blbce, kterým ve skutečnosti nejsi.

Konec tajmu rozhodčího .


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ten isty Strummer, ktory pred 2-3 rokmi, ked som tu ja prisiel s tymito teoriami, ktore on dnes hlasa a za ktore sa vehementne stavia, oznacoval ma vtedy dennodenne za retardovaneho a cloveka, ktory trepe pi****ny?


Ake konkretne "teorie" ktore dnes hlasam som prebral od teba? To by ma celkom zajuimalo. Okrem toho nie som si vedomy toho, ze by som tu hlasal nejake teorie. Skor lekcie dejepisu, teda toho, co sa realne dialo, ake to malo priciny a ake dosledky. To nie su ziadne "teorie".


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Preco sme okazmite zavrhli odbory, aj ked tieto maju v kapitalizme nenahraditelnu ulohu?
> Preco sme odmietali akukolvek regulaciu?


Ale ved ty tu furt ospevujes USA a UK ako vzory. Mas aspon pribliznu predstavu, ako sa k odborom stavali vsetky americke a britske vlady od roku 1979? O "regulacii" trhu ani nehovorim.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Takze nemas.


----------



## zaq-

Ne


----------



## Phill

toto sa dnes hodi do viacerych threadov (napr. aj do Stareho Mesta ) ...ale dam sem, tam som si prichystal nieco ine


----------



## zaq-

Ph


----------



## motooo

^^








:cheers:


----------



## zaq-

:.


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


> Ten dramatický 0,2% pokles HDP mal povedať čo? Že lepšie lepšie by Francúzom bolo keby miesto počítania HDP bojovali v občianskej vojne s bezpečnostnými agentúrami zabíjajucími odborárov? Však povedz, ktorá krajina sveta je pre teba vzorom a potom môžeme porovnávať či je lepšie a reálnejšie napodobňovať ju alebo Nemecko. Nehanbi sa! Vyjadri ucelený názor, lebo tieto náhodné šplechy pôsobia ako keby som sa nerozprával so živou bytosťou ale s diskusným autobotom naprogramovaným INESSom.


Nemecku nastastie momentalne nevladnu socialisti.


----------



## Strummer

V Nemecku sa najvacsie "pravicove" a "trhove" reformy robili prave za vlady socialistov (1999-2004).


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Vezmi si ekonomicky program a kroky strany SaS a skusme ich strucne zhrnut.
> SaS hlasa a do poslednej kvapky krvi bojuje za:
> - co najnizsie mzdy a tym padom co najnizsiu zivotnu uroven
> - co najvacsie triedne rozdiely a co najbohatsiu privilegovanu vrstvu a co najchudobnejsiu a najpocetnejsiu vrstvu ostatnych sociek
> - co najurazlivejsie a najpohrdavejsie nadavanie na vsetkych ludi, ktori s politikou SaS nesuhlasia a su proti


Dalsi hlupy prispevok bez dokazov.
SaS maju ako jedini navrhy na realne posilnenie rozhodovania ludi a demokracie. Ale to ty nechces, lebo to by bolo proti tvojmu socialnemu inzinierstvu a hlupym projektom, o ktorych sam vies, ze ich mas sancu presadit len nasilim a prikazom. Sam si davno priznal, ze ziaden biznis nerozbehnes.


zaq- said:


> - co najnizsie prijmy statneho rozpoctu a tym padom co najchudobnejsi a najubohejsi stat


Zisti si, ake je zdanenie v Singapure a aky tam ma vplyv stat.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


> Tak to mi je ľúto, pretože keď sa nemieniš zaoberať takými drobnosťami ako je realizovateľnosť a udržateľnosť teórií, ktoré presadzuješ, tak ťa to stavia do role náboženského fanatika...


A na toto si prisiel z toho, ze si neviem vybrat? :lol:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Sukino said:


> A na toto si prisiel z toho, ze si neviem vybrat? :lol:



Edit: Alebo nič. Skrotím svoje ego a poviem dosť, diskusia nemá úroveň a bolo by zbytočné v nej pokračovať.


----------



## zaq-

*To chce potlesk:*

Aj


----------



## zaq-

Z t


----------



## Strummer

LOL, toto uz je dost komicke. Teda bolo by to komicke, keby to nebolo tragicke. Rovnaki ludia, rovnake firmy, rovnake banky, ktore maju na svedomi krach dotcom bubliny v roku 2000 a krach realitnej bubliny v roku 2007 roztacaju dalsiu bublinu a blbeckovia ktori na zakladnej skole ocividne prepadli z fyziky, im na to zase skocia a propagandou namotavaju dalsich ludi.

Takze, tu je jedne aktualnejsi clanok popisujuci realnu situaciu:

http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/Energy-Voices/2013/0520/When-oil-forecasts-get-it-wrong

Je v nom celkom pekne popisane, ako boli predosle prognozy IEA uplne, ale uuuplne mimo reality.

A este jedna bonusova chutovka:










Tento krasny graf ukazuje prognozy ceny ropy od IEA. Cierna ciara je skutocny vyvoj ceny, a farebne ciary su prognozy z jednotlivych rokov, ako je uvedene v popiske. Najma prognozy z rokov 1998 az 2007 si zasluzia pozornost, myslim ze je jasne, ze podobnu "prognozu" by bolo schopne spravit aj 5-rocne dieta. Obzvlast ta z roku 2007 bola ciste sialenstvo, v situacii ked ropa uz 3 roky prudko stupala. Tak len tolko k IEA a k ich "analyzam".

O tom, ze aktualna riaditelka IEA je povodom ucitelka na zakladnej skole bez akehokolvek vedeckeho vzdelania, a navyse fanaticka katolicka presadzujuca katolicky "inteligentny dizajn" namiesto evolucie, ani nehovorim.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## Strummer

Omyl, ja len repostujem clanky od ovela mudrejsich ludi. Na rozdiel od teba totiz mam vo zvyku nacuvat nazorom mudrych ludi. Ale chapem ze pre ludi ako si ty je jednoduchsie konzumovat sracky z televizie.

A co keby si sa vyjadril k faktom z toho clanku? Mas tam uvedene celkom jasne a prehladne udaje, na rozdiel od toho tvojho blabolu na finwebe.


----------



## zaq-

St


----------



## Strummer

Jasne, vedel som ze sa toho chytis. Tak len pre tvoju informaciu, CS Monitor je jedno z najrespektovanejsich a najviac nezavislych medii v USA, okrem ineho dostali snad 10 Pulitzerovych cien za investigativnu zurnalistiku a publicistiku. Staci kliknut na sekciu "About" a tam mas vysvetleny nazov aj pozadie, ale chapem ze to cakam od teba prilis vela.

Original clanku je na blogu Kurta Cobba: http://resourceinsights.blogspot.sk/2013/05/will-international-energy-agencys-oil.html a stale cakam na nejaky komentar k jeho obsahu. Napisal by som ze by som chcel aj porovnanie faktov oproti tomu clanku z finwebu, ale v tom vyplode zial ziadne fakt nie su...


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## Strummer

Ale ved mne by stacilo vidiet konkretne cisla. V kazdom jednom "pesimistickom" clanku sa nachadzaju konkretne cisla. Pocet vrtov, graf priebehu tazby priemerneho vrtu. Z toho sa da jednoducho vyratat celkova tazba. To je matematika pre zakladne skoly. A nasledne sa tie cisla daju dat velmi jednoducho do suvisu s cislami konvencnej tazby. Opakujem, KAZDY JEDEN "pesmisiticky" clanok tieto cisla obsahuje, a su uplne jasne. Na druhu stranu "optimisitickych" clankov podobnym tomu na finwebe som cital niekolko desiatok, a ANI JEDEN tieto konkretne data neobsahoval. Tak mi daj aspon jeden, ktory ich obsahuje, prosiiim


----------



## Strummer

A este nieco na pobavenie z toho clanku od Kurta Cobba...

Najskor si zopakujme tvoj post z decembra:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98698961&postcount=7134



zaq- said:


> Slovensko, aj ked podrobne nezmapovane, aj tak a odhaduje, ze teoreticky moze mat obrovske zasoby bridlicoveho plynu:
> 
> - zasoby bridlicoveho plynu - aj ked sa ty zoseres a mentalne zrutis od zurivosti, ked nijako neuznas tento argument, su na svete tak obrovske, ze vystacia ludstvu na obdobie nasledujucich niekolko sto rokov


a dnesna realita, toto sa udialo este minuly rok:

http://peakenergy.blogspot.sk/2012/07/exxon-pulls-out-of-poland-shale-gas.html



> Europe's most ambitious shale gas plans were in disarray on Monday after U.S. major ExxonMobil announced it would pull out of exploration projects in Poland.
> 
> Poland's lucrative reserves had spurred hopes of transforming Europe the way a shale boom has left the United States brimming with supplies, potentially turning the Poles into net gas exporters.
> 
> That was until March, when a *government report revealed the country's likely reserves were about one-tenth the size of previous estimates.*





> "Exxon realised that commercial extraction was not possible with currently available technology. This is a general problem in Poland that shale rocks are too tight to allow extraction,"


a tento rok:

http://sofiaglobe.com/2013/05/10/further-foreign-energy-companies-pull-out-of-polish-shale-gas-venture/



> Talisman Energy Inc. of Canada and US energy company Marathon Oil said they were of pulling out of exploration for shale gas in Poland which was considered to have potentially one of the largest deposits of shale gas in Europe.
> 
> The companies said they were withdrawing after “*unsuccessful attempts to find commercial levels of hydrocarbons*”


Toto sa deje v realnom svete.


----------



## zaq-

Da


----------



## wuane

SMER po pripadnom odchode Fica skonci.Ta strana este nespravila pre Slovensko jeden jediny zdravy a rozumny krok,a ludia ju volia len kvoli Ficovi,nie pre program,a minimalne pre inych politikov.

Takze on si moze rozpravat do radia co chce,je to zasa len marketing,aby sa jeho ovce nemuseli bat ze akciovka skonci hned po jeho odchode.Dovtedy ich udrzi,a to je aj jeho ciel,aby udrzal vysoke percenta co najdlhsie,lebo potom nastane prepad.A lepsi je prepad zo 40% ako z 20 alebo 10...


----------



## potkanX

chysta sa na prezidenta, to je vsetko.


----------



## zaq-




----------



## beardie

potkanX said:


> chysta sa na prezidenta, to je vsetko.


celkom by ma zaujimalo, ci mu to oligarchia dovolila, alebo sa rozhodol sam,

predsa len, s jeho prezidentskou kandidaturou pojde SMER ku dnu, kto im bude dohadzovat ksefty?


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> SMER po pripadnom odchode Fica skonci.





beardie said:


> s jeho prezidentskou kandidaturou pojde SMER ku dnu


Ehm, a koho asi tak budu dnesni volici Smeru volit, ked Smer "pojde ku dnu"? Alebo predpokladate ze volebna ucast klesne na 20%?


----------



## Sukino

beardie said:


> celkom by ma zaujimalo, ci mu to oligarchia dovolila, alebo sa rozhodol sam,
> 
> predsa len, s jeho prezidentskou kandidaturou pojde SMER ku dnu, kto im bude dohadzovat ksefty?


Ficovolici, predtym Meciar a Slota volici zas budu volit iba seberovnych, takze niekoho si najdu. Pokrokove strany to nebudu. Tie maju na Slovensku ledva sancu dostat sa do parlamentu.


----------



## potkanX

a pritom by nam tak dobre bolo, keby tam boli. vsetkych 48.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Strummer said:


> Ehm, a koho asi tak budu dnesni volici Smeru volit, ked Smer "pojde ku dnu"? Alebo predpokladate ze volebna ucast klesne na 20%?


To mas to iste ako keby si sa niekedy v 1998 spytal ze koho budu babky demokratky volit ked HZDS skonci...


----------



## wizard112

Jednoduchá analýza príčin nízkych miezd na Slovensku s receptom na riešenie z dielne INESS. :lol:

http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/229504/nazor-vykoristujem-vykoristujes/


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## Amrafel

Občas mám pocit, že komunistickí ministri lepšie rozumeli ekonomike ako tí ponovembroví...hno: A keď ešte "ekonomickí experti" píšu takéto články...


----------



## ov_79

*Civilizace a civilizovanost.*

*Zaq-*

K tomu rozdílnému chování lidí na Západě a na Východě, resp. v Irsku a na Slovensku.

Myslím, že příčina tkví v tom, že k nám po změně režimu rychlostí blesku vtrhla civilizace. Zatímco na západě civilizace byla už dávno, a oni jsou už ve fázi vývoje od civilizace k civilizovanosti.

Mezi civilizací a civilizovaností je zásadní rozdíl.

(citace, Milena Holcová, 2003) 
Civilizace je mobil, civilizovanost je umět ho vypínat. 
Civilizace je auto jedoucí 190 km/h, civilizovanost je řidičská ohleduplnost. 
Civilizace je často kýč, civilizovanost je schopnost jej rozeznat. 
Civilizace je rychlost, civilizovanost je umění ušetřený čas nepromarnit. 
Civilizace je velkokapacitní drůbežárna, civilizovanost je uznání, že i slepice má právo na své místo na slunci. 
Civilizace je džihád a křižácká výprava, civilizovanost je vědomí, že pravda není něco, co jeden má a proto už to druhý mít nemůže.

Anebo mými slovy ke žhavým slovenským tématům:
Civilizace je hojnost jídla, civilizovanost je střídmost a poděkování. 
Civilizace je Ferrari, civilizovanost je umění být příkladem svým zaměstnancům.
Civilizace je krytý hokejový stadion, civilizovanost je umění jej využít pro co nejvíce návštěvníků.
Civilizace je výtah, vířivka a thajská masáž v hotelu v 1500 m.n.m, civilizovanost vědomí, že krajina, kultura či horizont mají svou nenávratnou hodnotu.
Civilizace je elektronické hlasování, civilizovanost je umět se dohodnout ke kompromisu z něhož má prospěch většina společnosti.

Nedávno jsem si přečetl statistiku, že nejvíc aut na 100 000 obyvatel v Evropě má Portugalsko, a že Polsko už v této statistice předběhlo Německo. 

Je to jako názorná ukázka. Lidé z míst, která ještě nedávno zažila plošnou chudobu, mají potřebu dokázat, že už chudí nejsou. A nechápou, že civilizovaný svět tím neuchvátí, nenadchnou, nedojmou.

Pro ně je pořád potřebou kupovat Ferrari (ač silnice je děravá), stavět okázalé domy (aby všichni viděli), zasazovat mrakodrapy (mezi kůlny s nářadím), pořádat Euro a ZOH (aby stadion vylepšil siluetu zdevastovaného sídliště). 

Nemyslím, že je to komplex. Spíš _Terazkyho syndrom_: V päťnástom storočí som tiež nebol majorom, a terazky hej!


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## [SK]peter

3-4 roky ťa tu čítam. 

nič si realne za ten čas nevykonal zo svojich myšlienok, len dalej blúdiš vo virtualnom svete


----------



## zaq-

Za


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Ja som za posledne roky o ten svoj takmer prisiel a ocitol som sa koli tej slovenskej aktivite na pokraji tak osobneho, ako aj pracovneho krachu.





zaq- said:


> Ja teda robit manualne uz dnes nemusim.
> .
> .
> .
> ja aj v tejto najvacsej krize dokazem za jeden jediny den zarobit viac penazi, ako ty dokazes zarobit za cely mesiac.


:cheers:


----------



## zaq-

*Este sa vratim k tomuto postu:*

[Q


----------



## ov_79

*Zaq-*

Trochu se v tom ztrácím. Jak to teda vypadá?

Výchozí situace:

Tvůj projekt na rozjezd slovenské ekonomiky a s ní souvsejícím společenským vzestupem je sice zajímavý (dík za poslání), ale politici, které jsi oslovil, ho odmítli. Slovensko tě zajímá a chceš mu pomoct. Ale duševní zdraví si zachováš jedině v Irsku a tedy tam chceš zůstat.

Čili jak teď? Zajímá mě to.

Budeš zkoušet další a další slovenské politiky a oslovovat je?
Budeš ochoten opustit Irsko, pokud by tě k projektu na Slovensku bylo potřeba?
Co takhle založit nějakou organizovanou nepolitickou iniciativu, příspěvkovou organizaci?
Máš představu kolik potřebuješ lidí, pomocníků/poradců?
Jsi do toho ochoten investovat kromě práce i nějaké to Euro?
Nebo rezignuješ? Pak by se z tvých nápadů ale stalo jen zajímavé téma do té hospody...


----------



## zaq-

As


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> As it was, is now, and ever shall be....
> 
> Tak, ako tolkokrat predtym, diskusia bola vymazana, ale povodny post od Strummera, ktory ju sposobil, tu zostal.
> 
> Qwert, uprimne, medzi tebou - ako riadis toto forum a slovenskym sudnictvom a pravom, nie je absolutne ziadny rozdiel.
> Si uplne zrkadlovym obrazom Harabina a toho, co sa deje v slovenskom sudnictve.
> 
> A navyse studujes na prave, ze ano?
> Tak, ako ty dnes nadavas na slovenske sudy, presne tak isto budu na teba ludia nadavat za par rokov a ty stale nebudes chapat preco.


Strummer porovnal dva tvoje protichodné výroky, to je všetko. Neprimerané boli až tie tvoje následné reakcie. Vymazať ich bolo to najmenej, keby si dostal brig, stále by to nebolo neprimerané.


----------



## Strummer

Kratky clanok z Financial Times, dam ho sem vynimocne cely, lebo na FT sa neda poriadne linkovat:



> Sanford C. Bernstein, the Wall Street research company, calls the rapid increase in production costs “the dark side of the golden age of shale”. In a recent analysis, it estimates that *non-Opec marginal cost of production rose last year to $104.5 a barrel, up more than 13 per cent from $92.3 a barrel in 2011*.
> 
> The big increase will have implications both for the market and oil companies, helping to put a floor to energy prices but also capping the profitability of the sector.
> 
> At the epicentre of the shale revolution is the US, and it represents a paradigm of the cost of technology. Sanford C. Bernstein found an “unprecedented” spike in the US oil marginal cost last year, jumping to $114 a barrel, up from $89 in 2011.
> 
> *Christophe de Margerie, chief executive of Total, the French oil producer, last month warned that technology is not reducing marginal costs in the oil industry.* Instead, he said: “What we call technological barrels are day after day more expensive.”
> 
> The trend of rising production costs in the US shale and Canadian tar sands is of particular concern, as the International Energy Agency – the Western’s countries oil watchdog – anticipates that 40 per cent of the incremental oil production capacity over the next five years will come from North America.
> 
> US shale and Canadian tar sands production is even more important for the non-Opec supply outlook. The IEA forecasts that North America will account for roughly 65 per cent of non-Opec production capacity growth until 2018.
> 
> The trend also matters for “Big Oil” companies, including ExxonMobil, Royal Dutch Shell, BP, Chevron and Total, and smaller exploration and production groups. As Sanford C. Bernstein puts it, the shale revolution is bringing vast new supplies into the market that are capping oil prices just as production cost surged.
> 
> “Net income margins in the sector are now at the lowest in a decade,” the firm said after reviewing the economics of the world’s 50-largest listed oil companies. “This is not sustainable. Either prices must rise or costs must fall,” it added.
> 
> Sanford C. Bernstein estimates that *the marginal cost of oil production has increased about 250 per cent over the last decade, rising from just under $30 a barrel in 2002 to a record of $104.5 a barrel last year.* At the same time, cash costs have risen from $9.70 a barrel in 2002 to $44.20 a barrel last year.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

Ak budem potrebovať psychoanalýzu, vyhľadám príslušného odborníka, takže ďakujem, ale nechce sa mi to tu zase premazávať.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Preto nechcem v tomto threade riesit energeticku situaciu ludstva.
> Ani o nej nic neviem, ani ma az tak nazaujima, aby som jej venoval mnozstvo svojho casu.
> 
> Toto ponecham na odbornikov a ja sa zariadim podla ich rad.


Tu mas odbornikov z Britskeho ministerstva obrany:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/earth-insight/2013/jun/04/rising-energy-prices-western-life-mod



> A little-known Ministry of Defence (MoD) report published earlier this year warns that converging global trends will dramatically affect UK economic prosperity through to 2040.
> 
> The report says that depletion of cheap conventional "easy oil", along with shortages of food and water due to climate change and population growth, will sustain rocketing energy prices. Long-term price spikes are likely to lead to a long recession in Western economies, fuelling internal unrest and the rise of nationalist movements.
> 
> The report departs significantly from the conservative and relatively optimistic scenarios officially adopted by the British government, as exemplified in the coalition's new Energy Security Strategy published in November last year by the Department of Energy and Climate Change (Decc).
> 
> The report predicts that "the imminent passing of the point of peak 'easy oil' will mean that hydrocarbon-based energy prices will rise significantly out to 2040." Other factors affecting energy prices include "increasing demand for fossil fuels" due to South Asia's "industrial rise" and greater "volatility in supply" in the Middle East.
> 
> Contradicting the British government's official position on peak oil - which accepts the International Energy Agency's (IEA) latest estimate that oil prices will reach "$125/barrel in real terms (over $215/barrel in nominal terms)" - the MoD report projects an exponential escalation in prices, such that "the increasing price of oil... is likely to reach $500 a barrel by 2040" - almost double conventional projections.





> *Consequently, the report argues that the "western 'way of life'" - associated with "a wide variety of consumer choice and relatively cheap energy" - will be "increasingly challenged as lifestyles follow GDP levels and 'normalise' across the globe."*
> 
> Within the US and UK, the bulk of the populations will be affected by:
> 
> "... rising energy and resource prices, and the declining availability of finance to sustain discretionary spending. In such a context, this could lead to periods of sustained recession in the West, causing increasingly protectionist policies to be adopted."


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Zijes vnutri v jame a preto nedokazes pozorovat zmeny, ktore sa v nej deju.
> Skus sa zamysliet, na porovnanie, nad tym, ze komunisti potrebovali 20 rokov, pokial prisli s obmedzovanim prav cestovania.


:bash:

Počet obětí na Československých státních hranicích podle jednotlivých let
Rok Počet Rok Počet Rok Počet Rok Počet Rok Počet Rok Počet 
1948 19 1955 14 1962 9 1969 2 1976 1983 
1949 16 1956 16 1963 8 1970 1 1977 3 1984 2 
1950 30 1957 6 1964 8 1971 1 1978 4 1985 1 
1951 33 1958 11 1965 5 1972 1979 1986 2 
1952 10 1959 7 1966 1 1973 3 1980 2 1987 
1953 19 1960 13 1967 2 1974 1 1981 1 1988 
1954 16 1961 11 1968 2 1975 1 1982 1989 2


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Si este mlady, Wuane, ak ti mozem dat radu - utekaj aj ty.


Ja chcem tuto krajinu menit.Keby som chcel utiect uz som davno prec,mal som vela prilezitosti.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## E499.3056

zaq- said:


> Btw, do 68-ho bolo podstatnejsie lahsie vycestovat na Zapad, ako po 68-om.


V obdobi tvrdej stalinizacie a politickych monsterprocesov...


----------



## [SK]peter

E499.3056 said:


> V obdobi tvrdej stalinizacie a politickych monsterprocesov...


doba ked bolo najviac politicky trestov smrti... desiatky ludí ročne boli zabíjaný. a on bude tvrdiť že aku mame teraz najvačšiu totalitu. uplne pomýlené to má :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

To


----------



## [SK]peter

http://www.ustrcr.cz/cs/tautz-hartmut

jeden z tých najkrutejších. horšie než zastrelenie. Utekal z Petržalky a roztrhali ho psy


----------



## [SK]peter

zaq- said:


> Potrebujes este dalsie dokazy tej slovenskej totality?


ukáž mi tých 20-30 ľudí pre politiku zavraždených v minulom roku ako dôkaz.

všetci tvojí menovaný žiju a cestuju čo je dôkaz. 

máš to pomýlene a nemáš súdnosť


----------



## zaq-

Ro


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Qwert

50-te roky boli úplne iná káva, ale dnešná klíma na Slovensku je v niektorých oblastiach života rovnako dusná, ak nie dusnejšia, ako za socializmu. Keď je človek v nesprávnom čase na nesprávnom mieste, prekáža mocným alebo sa zachová zásadovo a morálne v momente, kedy to mocní nechcú, tak si zavarí rovnako, ako by si zavaril za socializmu. Nemá to vôbec žiaden súvis so socializmom, Slováci sú jednoducho závistlivý a zlomyseľný národ. Hlavne tí, ktorí majú v rukách nejakú moc. To platí vo verejnej, aj súkromnej sfére.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Potrebujes este dalsie dokazy tej slovenskej totality?


Toto je totalita:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/21/gchq-cables-secret-world-communications-nsa

Taketo sledovanie vlastnych obyvatelov nerobi snad ani Severna Korea.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Strummer said:


> Toto je totalita:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/21/gchq-cables-secret-world-communications-nsa
> 
> Taketo sledovanie vlastnych obyvatelov nerobi snad ani Severna Korea.


No to veru nerobi, kedze tam ludia o internete alebo mobiloch asi ani nepoculi


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

Ak sledovanie vlastnych obyvatelov v totalnom rozsahu, o akom sa nesnivalo ani nemeckej Stasi je "civilizacia", potom sa hrdo hlasim k svojej necivilizovanosti. A ty sa radsej namiesto diskutovania na tomto fore vrat k civilizovanemu sledovaniu reality show a talentovych sutazi, tak ako to chcu tvoji civilizovani vodcovia.


----------



## zaq-

Vo


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> kde clovek, ktory nic zle nerobi, sa nema coho bat.


uke:


----------



## kaxno

Milan, ide o uhol pohladu. Optimista vidi (a tvrdi), ze zijeme stale v slobodnej spolocnosti, mozeme cestovat, lubovolne sa prestahovat, a "skusit stastie" dosiahnut "americky sen". Pesimista vidi, ze zijeme v dobach brutalnej kontroly, kde k absolutnej chyba uz len to povestne "cipovanie" ludi. Sme otrokmi ekonomickeho systemu, uverov, hypotek, penazi a spotrebneho kolotoca, kde mame kontinualne vymivane mozgy televiziou, reklamami a podobne. Niekto v tom vidi pricinu, niekto vidi nasledok. To ze je svet ovladany oligarchami (tu ide podla mna len o pojmologiu, niekto ich vola "goldmani", niekto ich vola "klub mocnych", niekto Bilderberg") nie je ziadny vymysleny konstrukt, ale je to fakt. 90% svetovych penazi ovlada cca 150 korporacii. Keby velmi intenzivne patras v ich akcionarskej strukture, pravdepodobne sa dopatras k zaujimavym menam a zistis, ze ludi v pozadi nie je az tak moc. To ze na to Strummer obcas poukaze (alebo aj ja), neznamena ze sirime paniku, alebo nie sme zmiereni s tym, ze to je proste "aktualne usporiadanie sveta" s ktorym toho moc nespravime. Ja to beriem ako fakt, ale aspon si nedavam na oci klapky a nepodlieham "iluzii slobody" v ktorej podla mna zijeme.

Edit: vsetko, aj slobodu treba brat v sirsom kontexte  Ja som slobodny clovek na Slovensku, ale Slovensko je krajina, ktora je umiestnena v neslobodnom svete. Ja mozem zo Slovenska kedykolvek odist, ale zo sveta zial nie


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Su


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Huh? Samozrejme ze s tym ma nieco spolocne nekonecny rast, ma s tym vsetko spolocne. Ak pises ze niekto "zbohatne", tak v pripade nerastucej alebo zmesujucej sa ekonomiky to znamena, ze on zbohatne, ale zaroven niekto iny schudobnie. Ak mas na mysli situaciu ze niekto zbohatne bez toho aby iny schudobnel, tak taka situacia vyzaduje neustaly ekonomicky rast. A ak si tym chcel nahodou povedat, ze zapad funguje tak, ze ti, co robia uzitocnu pracu zbohatnu, a ti co robia neuzitocnu schudobneju, tak na to sa da povedat len velke LOL.


Neboj sa,taky naivny nie som.To ze niekto schudobnie ked niekto iny zbohatne funguje aj teraz u nas. Myslel som hlavne na to,aby sa urcity obnos penazi zdravo hybal a prelieval.Nech si kazdy moze dovolit to co potrebuje,nejaky standard(napriklad v slovenskych pomeroch,lebo si myslim ze nas standard je celkom primerany,samozrejme ,niektore krajiny by museli svoje naroky drasticky znizit).A tieto peniaze by mali patrit hlavne silnej stredne zarabajucej vrstve ludi. Samozrejme,nejake socialne minimum musi existovat,aby menej uspesny jedinec mal sancu sa postavit na nohy a znova sa aspon priblizit k strednej vrstve.Schudobniet moze aj sikovny a inteligentny clovek ,to je jasne.


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> A tieto peniaze by mali patrit hlavne silnej stredne zarabajucej vrstve ludi.


Preco? To sme znova u toho, ze ak uprednostnujes tzv. "silnu strednu triedu", tak predpokladas existenciu nekonecneho ekonomickeho rastu, pretoze definiciou "strednej triedy" je jej spotrebny styl zivota, teda nekonecna exponencialne rastuca produkcia tovarov a ich spotreba.


----------



## zaq-

Ka


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Preco? To sme znova u toho, ze ak uprednostnujes tzv. "silnu strednu triedu", tak predpokladas existenciu nekonecneho ekonomickeho rastu, pretoze definiciou "strednej triedy" je jej spotrebny styl zivota, teda nekonecna exponencialne rastuca produkcia tovarov a ich spotreba.


Skusim doplnit co si myslim ja ,OK?

_ak uprednostnujes tzv. "silnu strednu triedu", tak predpokladas existenciu... _ vymeny tovarov a sluzieb prostrednictvom penazi.Tie su len prostriedok na tuto vymenu,pretoze su praktickejsie.U nas sa ale tato vymena prave dusi.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

^^ ale sak ja som strummerov oponent nadalej ,rovnako ako tvoj


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

Pozri,ja do istej miery suhlasim s oboma,a je mi jedno ake mate motivacie.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## wuane

Som rozmyslal nad nejakym prienikom vasich nazorov,ktore ma urcite istym sposobom ovplyvnuju. 

Trvalo udrzatelny rast a zachovanie standardu by mali byt podlozene technologickym pokrokom,minimalizovanim negativneho vplyvu na zivotne prostredie a efektivnostou pri tazbe surovin. Pretoze tazit donekonecna ropu a rubat lesy by pri troche snahy dokazali aj opice.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

A m


----------



## zaq-

Do


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Kaxno, dva dni dozadu sa objavil na HN clanok o slovenskej turistike a staznosti zahranicnych turistov na prehnane ceny na Slovensku.
> 
> Bolo tam vyjadrenia sa Slovaka, ktory bol so svojou luxemburgskou priatelkou v Tatrach.
> Povedal, ze ziju v Luxembursku - najdrahsej krajine v Europe, ale cena za listok na lanovku na Lomnicky stit pre dvoch - 82 euro, sa im zda neskutocne prehnana a preto isli iba na Skalnate pleso..


Ja sam som na Lomnicaku este nikdy nebol, prave preto, ze ta cena sa mi vzdy zdala pomerne vysoka. Mozno to je zapricinene malou kapacitou lanovky, tym, ze tato odnesie malo ludi a vzdy len jednym smerom. Cena je 15 + 24 €, cize 39€ (podla cennika na VT.sk)

Pre porovnanie, v Zell am See v Rakusku, je cena za listok do vysky 3000 metrov v zavislosti od casu naozaj len nejakych 32, resp. 26 €.  Je tam super parkovanie, genialne vyhlady, ladovec, ale je to dost "masovka" v porovnani s Tatrami (lanovka hore, ma kapacitu cez 50 ludi) => cize rastuce uspory z rozsahu. Nepoznam business case, ratam ze ta lanovka na Lomnicak, ktora je aj vo svetovom meradle unikatna lacna nebola. 




> Vies aky je rozdiel medzi nimi a Slovakmi, ktori chodia na Zapad, ziju tu natlaceni v neludskych podmienkach, odmietaju platiti dane a poistky a snazia sa tu len co najrychlejsie zarobit na to, aby sa mohli vratit na Slovensko, kde si postavia dom a kupia co najluxusnejsie auto?
> Presne jeden civilizacny stupen.
> Na ktorom sa nachadzaju Rusi, Ukrajinci a Balkan.


To je Milan problem konkretnych ludi a ich hodnotovych rebrickov. Ja som bol vychovany v skromnych pomeroch, nevravim ze nemam obcas sklony k materializmu a k potrebe nieco vlastnit (aj ked su to skor somariny), ked vsak na to nemam, tak na to nemam. Nepotrebujem pompezny dom s 100 vezickami, ani postel za 1500 € (ram mam lacny z IKEA, mam vsak drahsi matrac, zo zdravotnych dovodov). 



> Ludia na Zapade medzitym chodia do prace za tie peniaze, ktore sa Slovakom a Romom zdaju prilis malo - 50-60 euro na den, z toho si kupuju na hypoteku jednoduche domy a byty, ktore mi povazujeme za ,,papierove'' a este nemaju problem zaplatit za sluzby peniaze, koli ktorym si my trhame vlasy aj s korenmi a placeme, ake je to vsetko predrazene.


Toto Milan viem, poznam dost ludi na zapade, v Nemecku, v US, a viem kolko zarabaju, co si za to mozu kupit. V tomto kontexte si ja v porovnani s nimi nezijem vobec az tak zle. Problem je, ze kym oni su standard, resp. priemer, na SVK by svietili ako vysoky nadpriemer. Rovnako to minanie, to je zase o prioritach. Mam v okoli ludi, co zgrglacia, maju stare auta, nechodia na dovolenky, do restiky nejdu ani raz za uhorsky rok, ale potom kupia svojim detom byt "na cashovku". My tu "spotrebnost" nemame az tak v povahe, mne konstantne nuka banka uver, spotrebny, nech si kupim (a mal by som co), ale nechcem, radsej si pockam. Mozno tym brzdim ekonomicky rozvoj v sucastnosti, ale ja tu spotrebu aj tak zrealizujem - o par rokov, ked si na to nasporim  

Poznamka na orkaj: Nesuhlasim s Tvojim komentarom, ze v zahranici nemaju ludia pompenze domy, rezidencie a podobne. Maju, mozno nie su "pompezne" ale su rozhodne drahe. Len pre srandu, kukni si ceny luxusnych realit vo Vancouveri v Kanade. Pozri si rezidencie celebrit v Californii, rezidencie a niektore byty v NYC a podobne. Aj u nas zije vacsina ludi v normalnych domoch, je im suma fuk ze su montovane (aj ked tehla je tehla). 



> Jo, Kaxno, karma je svina.
> Kazdy na civilizacnom rebriku sice kritizuje a vysmieva sa tym pod nim, sam si vsak neuvedumuje a nedokaze vidiet sam seba, na ktorom stupni skutocne stoji on


Ja sa nikomu nevysmievam. Akurat si myslim, ze obcas sa to so spotrebou prehana, ze svet v zaujme honby za rastom vyraba kopec neefektivnych chujovin a prezieraju sa prostriedky, ktore by sa mohli investovat do zlepsenia zivota v buducnosti. Ale zase, co ine mozno cakat od ludskeho druhu, ktory vzdy zacal riesit akukolvek krizu az v momente, ako tato vypukla. P
rirovnam to k fajciarovi, aj tento fajci napriek tomu ze si je vedomy rizik a ked nahodou prestane, tak az v momente, ked zacne byt najhorsie. Presne taki su ludia vo vsetko, aj v pristupe k spotrebe. 

Zopar pre mna "osvietenych" ludi malo ine myslienky, s ktorymi sa stotoznujem (a to ze tempa rastu poslednych rokov boli nezdrave a mali daleko od "rovnovazneho rastu". 
Rast poslednych 100 rokov tahali dostupne zdroje, a populacny boom, co boli veci co sli ruka v ruke. Na viac ludi nemame zdroje, ak bude menej ludi, nebude treba ani tolko stavat / vyrabat ...


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Trvalo udrzatelny rast neexistuje, al to vobec nie je pointou.
> Ani ta tazba surovin, alebo vplyv na zivotne prostredie.
> ...
> ...


Najskor k tomuto: Trvalo udrzatelny rast (rozvoj) sa da dosiahnut, ale zatial to je len teoreticka konstrukcia, ktora by fungovala v pripade kontrolovaneho rastu / stabilizacie populacie. Co su opat raz, "laboratorne" podmienky. 

A teraz k tomu druhemu - strasne kraviny chudakovi Wuanemu rozpravas. 
Ja ho chapem. Na jednej strane suhlasi so Strummerom v tom, ze aktualne globalne ekonomicke nastavenie sveta je zle, neefektivne a k nicomu dobremu nevedie, na druhej strane uznava to, co aj ja, ze na SVK je brutalne zla distribucia odmien za vyrobene hodnoty. 

Ze mame sice "krasne HDP", ale je nam prd platne, kedze 70% z neho ide ako "odmena vlastnikom kapitalu" (ci uz su to zahranicne koncerny, alebo nasi podnikatelia) a len 30% ide ludom vo forme miezd (aspon teda oficialne). 

Nasim zamerom by malo byt tieto pomery otocit, alebo aspon vyrovnat, kedze aj to je kamenom uspechu niektorych krajin. Kedze na SVK mame este stale ohromny potencial, aj na neskodlivu spotrebu, na male a stredne firmy, ktore nepotrebuju pre svoje prezitie obrovske kvanta surovin (cestovny ruch, sluzby ....). Tu aj ja vidim obrovsku medzeru, ci uz na dopytovej (nie je stale kriticka masa) aj ponukovej (neoplati sa to robit, lebo ludia na to nemau). A tymto myslim hlavne regiony mimo Bratislavy, kde niektore typy sluzieb nie su proste vobec, lebo by ich nemal kto chciet ... 
V tomto davam do znacnej miery za pravdu aj Tebe, akurat k tomu pristupujes privelmi extremne a akykolvek nazor, ktory vyjadri len stipku pochybnosti s navrhovanymi rieseniami hned oznacis za mentalne dementny a pod ...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Ja sam som na Lomnicaku este nikdy nebol, prave preto, ze ta cena sa mi vzdy zdala pomerne vysoka. Mozno to je zapricinene malou kapacitou lanovky, tym, ze tato odnesie malo ludi a vzdy len jednym smerom. Cena je 15 + 24 €, cize 39€ (podla cennika na VT.sk)
> 
> Pre porovnanie, v Zell am See v Rakusku, je cena za listok do vysky 3000 metrov v zavislosti od casu naozaj len nejakych 32, resp. 26 €.  Je tam super parkovanie, genialne vyhlady, ladovec, ale je to dost "masovka" v porovnani s Tatrami (lanovka hore, ma kapacitu cez 50 ludi) => cize rastuce uspory z rozsahu. Nepoznam business case, ratam ze ta lanovka na Lomnicak, ktora je aj vo svetovom meradle unikatna lacna nebola.


Na tom koľko tá lanovka stála ani tak nezáleží... Vzhľadom na technické a meteorologické podmienky je jej kapacita prudko obmedzená. Za priaznivého počasia je vypredávaná aj pri dnešných cenách a z ekonomického pohľadu by boli hlúpi, keby s nimi išli dole, pretože výrazne viac lístkov predať už aj tak nemôžu.
To že nedostatok ponuky zvyšuje cenu je prirodzený jav a niektoré firmy ho vyvolávajú aj úmyseľne. Napr. Ferrari, ktorá umelo obmedzuje výrobu, aby si udržala status exkluzivity a nikto sa nedivil jej luxusným maržiam. Asi ju vlastnia nenažraní slovenskí podnikatelia...


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

To je uplne neuveritelne, ake bullshity si dovolis tu vypisovat...



> Currently, the inhabitants of the developed nations of the world consume resources at a rate almost 32 times greater than those of the developing world, who make up the majority of the human population (5.5 billion people).


*
Kazdy obyvatel zapadneho sveta spotrebuje 32-nasobne viac zdrojov nez obyvatel rozvojovych krajin!!!*


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Vlastne, ty si teraz predviedol klasicky priklad nenazratosti Slovakov, ktori koli jednorazovemu okazmitemu co najvacsiemu zisku, radsej pridu o zisk mensi, pravidelny a dlhodoby.
> .


Ale to je opäť len tvoj výmysel, opakujem, tá lanovka je dlhodobo drahá a dlhodobo zaplnená a za pekného počasia nedokáže vyviezť hore výrazne viac ľudí, ani keby bola zadarmo. A celkovo mi to s tou stále opakovanou predraženosťou pripadá ako everygreen ľudí, ktorým okrem peňazí chýba aj rozum, keď si nedokážu nájsť lacné ubytovanie.
http://www.kiskatravel.sk/sk/slovensko/?hladanie=1&language=sk&krajina=1&language=sk&lokalita_mesto=r5&dospele_osoby=0&pocet_deti=0&typ_objektu[0]=1&typ_objektu[1]=4&typ_objektu[2]=2&typ_objektu[3]=3&triedit_podla=9


----------



## zaq-

Ni


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Nie, Kaxno.
> Ja som za mentalne demntne oznacil tvoje tvrdenie, ze Zapad brutalne mina a plytva zdroje a ze zapadny styl je svetovo neudrzatelny.
> 
> Pretoze to plytvanie zdrojov je podla mna vacsie prave v rozvojovych krajinach a na Vychode celkovo.
> 
> Zapad je praveze svetovy lider v ekologii, setreni, efektivite, novych ekologickych a cistych technologiach a v neposlednom rade aj v zivotnom style.


Ja neviem Milan, naozaj sa mi nechce Ti stale protirecit, ale asi len nechapeme, co je to "rozvojovy svet". Kym priemerny American (z rodiny s prijimom 50 000 USD rocne), ide na svojom aute, ktore ma 4 litrovy motor, spalujuci 86 oktanovy benzin (v EU sa napr. predava najmenej 95 oktanovy), do supermarketu, kde nakupi prasproste sprostosti, z ktorych potom vela vyhodi (vsade maju same megapacky, multipacky a pod), kde sa ti viac oplati kupit 80 pol litrovych flasiek vody, ako 20 2 litrovych, tak neviem kto plytva. O tom ze vsade chodia autom, ze ich domy su nezateplene, nedrzia teplo a musis tam realne kurit aj v maji, ked je sice cez den 25 stupnov, ale vecer 10 stupnov a ich dom proste nedrzi teplo a klepes sa v nom od zimy, to je fakt. Ich ekonomika je brutalne (ale az chorobne) spotrebna, generuju enormne mnozstva odpadu a konzumuju enormne mnozstva zdrojov a ich energeticky mix ma od optimalneho daleko. 

Aktualne ich v tom porazaju snad len Arabasi, s Dubajom, co zozerie elektriky na klimu snad viac ako cele Slovensko. A samozrejme Cina, ktora aktualne doslova stahuje vsetky zdroje k sebe aby dokazala uspokojit dopyt vplyvom svojej "transformacie" na zapadn Styl. Ked chces vidiet skromnost, kukni si to video co postol Phill o Severnej Korei. 

Pod neefektivitou a chorobnou spotrebnostou myslim aj to, ze ludia menia statky za nove, aj vplyvom reklamy, konzumu a trendov, kupuju saty ktore nenosia, musia mat vzdy novy iPhone, novy macbook, novu telku, nove hento, nove toto ... a to stare, sa proste vyhadzuje. 

To ze je teraz v Californii trebars velmi popularna elektricka Tesla (auto za 80 000 USD), alebo letia auta od VW s privlastkom "Clean Diesel" (to su nase TDI, ktore v EU leaduju uz 10 rokov), to je neklamny znak toho, ze im ropa za posledne roky zdrazela prudsie ako cakali a ze tam maju dost ludi s prijimom na to, aby tie veci kupili (a mna osobne to tesi, kedze idea vlastnenia elektro auta sa mi paci, len cakam, kym bude dostupne). Ale ako sa vravi, "jedna lastovicka leto nerobi". Amerika je v tomto daleko aj za Europou. Kym u nas pojde do predaja Ford Mustang s preplnanym dvojlitrom "EcoBoost" v Amerike sa predava s 5,7 litrovym benzinakom, ktory zerie 25-30 litrov na 100km. 

Cize, stale plati to, ze z hladiska spotreby zdrojov a generovania odpadu zapadne krajiny (hlavne US, ale aj zapadna Europa) brutalne predcia tie rozvojove (Afrika, Azia, a ano, aj Vychodna Europa (tam je neefektivita, hlavne ta energeticka skor zapricinena socikom a tym, ze bola vzdy "lacna energia z Ruska"). 

Este k tym domom - Milan, vies v akych skromnych podmienkach zije drviva vacsina Slovakov? To ze si niekto postavi honibrkovsky barak, za peniaze zarobene v zahranici, to nic neznamena, lebo taky isty nevkusny gyc si postavi aj niekto v US/Anglicku, alebo Kanade. Ty vzdy tresknes jeden genericky extrem o nenazratych Slovakoch, zapad vykreslis ako keby im stacia 4 metre stvorcove z papundeklu, tak co ine mi ostava, len Ti tam bachnut extrem z opacneho konca, ze aj u nich su "nenazranci". 

A dodatok k lanovke. Co chcel Koro (aspon podla mna) povedat, je ze lanovka na Lomnicak je do znacnej miery exkluzivny statok. Ta lanovka ma prepravnu schopnost 45 osob za hodinu (!!!) Je obmedzena ponuka - co je zvacsa spojene s vyssou cenou. Bodka. Ta lanovka ma svoje naklady, stredisko na Lomnicaku svoju kapacitu, ked im to proste vychadza takto, tak preco by to menili? 
To mas jak v Empire state buildingu. Ked ides na 86te poschodie, kde chodi vytahov viacero, platis 22 dolcov, ked ides na 102te, do observatory, kde chodi len jeden, platis uz 42 dolcov. Chapes ?


----------



## Sukino

Koro said:


> A naopak máme nízku daň z príjmu, sú to spojené nádoby a porovnávať ich selektívne je hlúpe ale brániť vám v tom určite nejdem. :nuts:


Rozdiely medzi efektivnou vyskou dani z prijmu nie su az take velke, ale najma je problem to, ze odvody musis zaplatit bez ohladu na zisk a musis s nimi pocitat pred tym, ako kohokolvek zamestnas.
Preto nie je prekvapenim, ze praca na cierno je taka rozsirena na Slovensku.


----------



## zaq-

My


----------



## E499.3056

Logika nepusti, ale ako mozu byt Slovaci mnohonasobne vacsimi spotrebitelmi ako zapadny svet, ked u nas ma k porovnatelnemu mnozstvu statkov pristup ovela mensie percento ludi nez na zapade? 

Alebo nebodaj to 1 – 2% slovenskych zbohatlikov spotrebuje viac ako 90% velka skandinavska stredna trieda?


----------



## zaq-

[U


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ve


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## Bunk Moreland

zaq- said:


> Zatial to vsak vyzera tak, ze civlizovany svet sa vyhyba SLovensku oblukom a *dlhodobo* kazdorocne prepadaju pocty turistov, ktori ho su ochotni navstivit.


A teraz späť k realite


----------



## zaq-

Su


----------



## zaq-

*A mame tu dalsiu podporu*

st


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Faktom je, ze na Zapade je priemerna cista mzda zhruba 1 500 euro mesacne.
> Ked tie nizsie ohodnotene pozicie zacinaju niekde na 1 000 euro v cistom, lepsie platene miesta beru nejakych 2 000 euro a tie skutocne dobre platerne pozicie prinesu cloveku 2 400 euro mesacne.


Len pre doplnenie, ze v tomto ma Milan naozaj pravdu. Treba si vsimnut hlavne tie "vydavky" Rakuskych domacnosti. Jednoducha matematika hovori, ze ak su v rodine dvaja priemerne zarabajuci, tak vacsina ich prijimov ide do vydavkov. 



> Mzdy: 1.530€ netto mesačne (12x za rok). Ženy 1.230€, muži 1.814€.
> Dôchodky: 1.303€ netto mesačne (12x za rok). Ženy 1.038€, muži 1.596€.





> *Priemerne minuli rakúske domácnosti mesačne 2.910€. *Z toho…
> •691€ za bývanie a energiu
> •436€ za dopravu
> •371€ za aktivity počas voľného času
> •352€ za potraviny
> •202€ za zariadenie bytu
> •167€ za gastronómiu
> •166€ za oblečenie
> •102€ za zdravotníctvo
> •71€ za alkohol a tabak
> •49€ za komunikáciu
> •28€ za vzdelávanie
> •275€ za zvyšné položky.


----------



## Strummer

Ako som uz spominal niekolkokrat, najtragickejsia je na tychto anarchokapitalistoch ich totalna neznalost historie. Ale uplne totalna, oni nemaju absolutne sajnu o tom, preco su veci tak ako su, co k tomu viedlo, aky bol realne zivot predtym nez sa oni sami narodili, nic, nula bodov.


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> Ked tie nizsie ohodnotene pozicie zacinaju niekde na 1 000 euro v cistom, lepsie platene miesta beru nejakych 2 000 euro a tie skutocne dobre platerne pozicie prinesu cloveku 2 400 euro mesacne.


Je to viac pri dobrych poziciach.
Vacsina statov ma este aj minimalnu mzdu vyssiu ako 1,000.


----------



## Strummer

Phill said:


> vlastne povedali, ze skola nema ucit historiu resp. ju ma ucit tak aby vyhovovala niekomu/systemu .. vynechavanie dolezitych casti dejin no problem


z jedneho clanku, ktory prave citam:












> 12 and 13 year old boys working as coal miners.
> 
> We see these boys as vulnerable children who need to be in free public schools getting an education.
> 
> Milton Friedman saw them as production capital or consumer units. They do not need an education beyond what improves their exploitable economic productivity and consumption.





> Friedman makes clear that humans have value as consumer units and production capital. “Schooling … is a form of investment in human capital precisely analogous to investment in machinery, buildings, or other forms of non-human capital. Its function is to raise the economic productivity of the human being. …This … is the economic incentive to invest capital whether in the form of a machine or a human being. In both cases, extra returns must be balanced against the costs of acquiring them.”


----------



## Sukino

*Geniálny nápad zvyšovať dane prináša svoje ovocie*


----------



## Name user 1

Sukino said:


> *Geniálny nápad zvyšovať dane prináša svoje ovocie*


"Píše analytik inštitútu INESS Juraj Karpiš" - kritika + ponukanie recyklovanych napadov

zriadit monopoly v hlavnych industrialnych sektoroch (velke zahranicne a domace podniky aka PENTA, J&T...) + znizit dane z profitu na 0 % je snom kazdeho kapitalistu a odovodnit to tak, aby nahodou neutiekli do zahranicia...

nie to treba riesit na nadnarodnej urovni v ramci harmonizacie danovej legislativy, ale to sa neoliberalnym kvaziekonomom a hlavne ich mecenasom velmi nehodi -

INESS hlavne nech zverejnia zdroje svojho financovania. Auditing Non-Governmental institution by mal platit zo zakona!

investicie do zdravotnictva, infastruktury, hlavne kvality SKOLSTVA, statnej spravy, platenie urokov zo statneho dlhu, financne povinnosti voci medzinarodnym instituciam ako IMF, EU, ci armada ... bude potom hradene zo zdanovania prijmu fyzickych osob? - pre neznalych to, znamena z platov


----------



## Name user 1

niekolko udajov o Peterson institute, co je dalsia NGO organizacia, ktora po INESS-u dostavia priestor aj v slovenskych mediach;

link tu -"Peterson Institute, honoring its founding chairman and leading benefactor, billionaire Pete Peterson, who is better known for his long-running crusade against Social Security and Medicare".

zhrnutie> je to jeden z top pro-liberalisacnych institutov, ktory doteraz podporuje "Washington Consensus {WC}", ktoreho strategia bola uplatnovana na konci 80 rokov vo Vychodnej Europe a Rusku... 

dokonca v poslednych rokoch sa od tejto strategie zacina odklanat aj IMF {Medzinarodny Menovy Fond} a WB {Svetova Banka}, ktore propustili, ze uplatnovanie tejto stategie viedlo, k poklesu a vypredaju ekonomik vo Vychodnej Europy a Ruska, s ktorou sa domace ekonomiky vysporiadavaju aj po 20-tich rokoch. 

Jednym z najvacsich kritikov WC je aj Joseph Stiglitz:"former chief economist of the World Bank and leading critic of the IMF practices"...


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Vyvodzovať závery len na základe vývoja HDP a ignorovať pri tom zvyšných milión vplyvov je naozaj veľmi úbohý pokus o prihrievanie si polievočky ale čo čakať od inessu... Zvyšovanie daní ma prakticky vždy negatívny vplyv na ekonomiku, ide o to, zvýšiť tie, ktoré najmenej uškodia a pochybujem, že dvíhanie DPH by bolo lepšie riešenie.


----------



## Strummer

Name user 1 said:


> dokonca v poslednych rokoch sa od tejto strategie zacina odklanat aj IMF {Medzinarodny Menovy Fond} a WB {Svetova Banka}, ktore propustili, ze uplatnovanie tejto stategie viedlo, k poklesu a vypredaju ekonomik vo Vychodnej Europy a Ruska, s ktorou sa domace ekonomiky vysporiadavaju aj po 20-tich rokoch.


Oni sa ale neodklanaju dobrovolne, boli k tomu viac menej donuteni okolnostami... po tom co sa im v roku 2003 postavil na odpor argentinsky prezident Nestor Kirchner a nasledne aj dalsie krajiny Latinskej Ameriky, IMF takmer skrachovalo a bolo donutene dost zmenit svoj pristup. Skoda ze sa ich nepodarilo zlikvidovat uplne, ale aj to raz pride.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2010/oct/27/nestor-kirchner-argentina-imf


----------



## Sukino

Name user 1 said:


> "Píše analytik inštitútu INESS Juraj Karpiš" - kritika + ponukanie recyklovanych napadov
> 
> zriadit monopoly v hlavnych industrialnych sektoroch (velke zahranicne a domace podniky aka PENTA, J&T...) + znizit dane z profitu na 0 % je snom kazdeho kapitalistu a odovodnit to tak, aby nahodou neutiekli do zahranicia...
> 
> nie to treba riesit na nadnarodnej urovni v ramci harmonizacie danovej legislativy, ale to sa neoliberalnym kvaziekonomom a hlavne ich mecenasom velmi nehodi -
> 
> INESS hlavne nech zverejnia zdroje svojho financovania. Auditing Non-Governmental institution by mal platit zo zakona!
> 
> investicie do zdravotnictva, infastruktury, hlavne kvality SKOLSTVA, statnej spravy, platenie urokov zo statneho dlhu, financne povinnosti voci medzinarodnym instituciam ako IMF, EU, ci armada ... bude potom hradene zo zdanovania prijmu fyzickych osob? - pre neznalych to, znamena z platov


inu reakciu, ako odvadzanie od temy, nemas?


----------



## Name user 1

Sukino said:


> inu reakciu, ako odvadzanie od temy, nemas?


co presne myslis, to ze INESS doteraz nezverejnuje, mena najvacsich mecenasov, ktori financuju ich cinnost? 

INESS na svojej stanke len vseobecne informuje, ze dostava peniaze od 'darcov', ale prepracovat sa k tomu, kto ich majoritne financuje sa neda... hno:

verim tomu, ze niektore zahranicne obchodne komory im sem tam dohodia financie, aby mohli kvazi akademicky etudovat o daniach a nedivil by som sa keby im prispieval aj nejaky velky mecenas na Slovensku (napr Sotak, ci Carnoguski by toho schopni bol - ale to uz iba spekulujem} a to vsetko kvoli profitu 

... a co ludia, ti by mali podla INESS najlepsie makat za minimum, s maximom nadcasov a najlepsie bez zakonnika prace... a presne toto INESS propaguje, co je najsmutnejsie..


----------



## zaq-

[U


----------



## zaq-

Hl


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> inu reakciu, ako odvadzanie od temy, nemas?


To nie je ziadne odvadzanie od temy. To, ze americki neocon fasisti pouzivaju strategiu vytvarania tzv. "nezavislych think-tankov", ktore potom sluzia ako hlasne truby pre ich chore ideologie, je nieco na co treba neustale upozornovat, najma na Slovensku, kde tito ludia dostavaju, na rozdiel od inych krajin, dost neuveritelny medialny priestor. A to sa netyka len ekonomickych tem, ale aj ostatnych veci, ktore by mohli akokolvek ohrozit ich korporatny system (napr. tema klimatickych zmien), a aj politiky, kde velmi radi vytvaraju z nicoho marketingove figurky, sluziace na presadzovanie svojich cielov (najnovsim prikladom je Lipsic, z nuly umelo vyrobeny "zachranca Slovenska").


----------



## zaq-

Ak


----------



## zaq-

To


----------



## Name user 1

Strummer said:


> Oni sa ale neodklanaju dobrovolne, boli k tomu viac menej donuteni okolnostami... po tom co sa im v roku 2003 postavil na odpor argentinsky prezident Nestor Kirchner a nasledne aj dalsie krajiny Latinskej Ameriky, IMF takmer skrachovalo a bolo donutene dost zmenit svoj pristup. Skoda ze sa ich nepodarilo zlikvidovat uplne, ale aj to raz pride.


IMF ma 188 clenskych krajin

IMF {MMF} - je zamerana na poskytovanie poziciek pre krajinu za urok, ktory je nizsi ako na trhu, ALE pozicka je len za podmienok, ktore si IMF stanovi a ktore podpise krajina ako zavazok voci IMF.

pravdaze, krajina moze obist IMF a zobrat pozicku napr od Ciny, za nizsie uroky ako na bankovom trhu, ALE podmienkou cinskej pozicky su STATNE protizaruky - napriklad akcie statnych podnikov, ktore v pripade nesplatenia pozicky prepadnu Cine

IMF ma daleko k tomu, aby bol optimalnym lendrom, ci uz koli poziadavkam, alebo politike IMF. Bohuzial, musi sa reformovat, alebo bohate krajiny s prebytkom penazi budu pozicovat za inych podmienok ako IMF..


----------



## Name user 1

bohuzial poziciavanie penazi medzi krajinami je netransparentne, ako priklad sa moze uviest nedavna pozicka Srbsku od Ruska 500 milionov dolarov + 300 milionov dolarov v roku 2012...


- k informaciam ohladne uroku z uveru a ci je osetrena o inflaciu sa neda v tomto pripade dopatrat + sucastou podpisu uverovej zmluvy je napriklad, ze Rusko vyzaduje, aby napr z 50% ceny uveru boli kupovane ruske produkty a zamestnavane ruske firmy na budovani infarstruktury.

napr - v ramci predchadzajuceho uveru od Ruska Srbsko kupilo ruske vlakove supravy {dodavane v roku 2013} (nemecka licencia podvozkov), ale sami rusi si radsej kupili rovno nemecke vlaky. tieto ruske masiny su dieselove supravy, ktore idu maximalne 120 km za hodinu a viac menej nie su este ani v Rusku testovane pozas prepravy obyvatelstava

"China to set up 10 billion dollar credit line for central, eastern Europe" (od roku 2012) - podobnu ponuku ma aj Cina, ktora ponukla krajinam vychodnej Europy 10 miliard dolarov za nizky urok, ale s tym, ze parcialna cast produktov a firiem pri vystavbe musi byt z Ciny (ale zamestnaju domacich robotnikov) + Cina pozaduje statne zaruky ( akcie statnych podnikov v pripade nesplacania)


----------



## Strummer

Ono je to aj tak v principe jedno, kedze cely system poziciavania na urok je zalozeny na predpoklade nekonecneho rastu. A ten skoncil, to co sa prezentuje ako rast je dnes vo vacsine krajin uz len kreativne uctovnictvo, realny rast uz neexistuje. A staci sa pozriet, ako su vsetci posrati ked z Ciny pride akakolvek sprava o spomaleni rastu. Ked sa ich rast jedneho dna zastavi, tak sa cela globalna ekonomika zosype definitivne a dlhy statov sa budu musiet jednoducho zmazat.


----------



## Sukino

Name user 1 said:


> co presne myslis, to ze INESS doteraz nezverejnuje, mena najvacsich mecenasov, ktori financuju ich cinnost?
> 
> INESS na svojej stanke len vseobecne informuje, ze dostava peniaze od 'darcov', ale prepracovat sa k tomu, kto ich majoritne financuje sa neda... hno:
> 
> verim tomu, ze niektore zahranicne obchodne komory im sem tam dohodia financie, aby mohli kvazi akademicky etudovat o daniach a nedivil by som sa keby im prispieval aj nejaky velky mecenas na Slovensku (napr Sotak, ci Carnoguski by toho schopni bol - ale to uz iba spekulujem} a to vsetko kvoli profitu
> 
> ... a co ludia, ti by mali podla INESS najlepsie makat za minimum, s maximom nadcasov a najlepsie bez zakonnika prace... a presne toto INESS propaguje, co je najsmutnejsie..


Tema bola nezmyselne zvysovanie dani Smerom a nie financovanie INESSU .. ale to si vedel, nie?


----------



## Name user 1

danovy system - slovenska korporatna dan sice bola navysena z 19 % na 23 %

ale pre velku Multi-narodnu firmu su pri investovani na Slovensku atraktivne tieto opcie


*Slovensko ma nulovu taxaciu dividend (z profitu) *
pravne formulovana kapitalizacia legislativy firiem nie je na Slovensku zakonom stanovena, co je dalsie plus hlavne u stredne velkych firiem v krize
68 uzavretych medzistatnych zmluv na absenciu dvojiteho zdanovania
danove dedukcie z investicii do majetku nezabezpecuju predrazovanie penazi v pripade reinvesticie
stabilna nizka inflacia (v ramci eurozony), co nepriamo podporuje investicie a zvysuje vyhlad stability prijmov do buducnosti
nulove poplatky za penazne vymeny v ramci eurozony (velka vyhoda)
straty spojene s investiciami v ramci deflacie, alebo inflacie rozdielnych mien sposobene v rozdielnych procesoch vyroby (tj export - import v ramci jednej organizacie)
moznost danovych prazdnin 
moznost statnej pomoci vo vyske 50% z celkovej investicie


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Name user 1

pokracovanie udajov po roku 1939 az do 2008 tu.... ocistene o inflaciu .. tzv realne 
*Sources
US Bureau of Economic Analysis
US Bureau of the Census
GDP Deflator used for inflation adjustment (2008$)
1991 to 1999 population adjusted to smooth under-estimate by Bureau of the Census*


*ale produktivita prace v USA rastie este rychlejsie, pretoze realne mzdy su od roku 1970 rovnake prave vtedy sa zacala produktivita prace voci mzde oddelovat - The term real wages refers to wages that have been adjusted for inflation. *


----------



## Name user 1

disponsibilny prijem na obyvatela nominaly a realny - tzv ocisteny o inflaciu









The Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) use the average dollar value in 2005 for inflation adjustment.


----------



## Name user 1

- ostatne krajiny sveta zrusili zlaty standard o 20 rokov a aj skor ako USA - po druhej svetovej vojne, alebo zaciatkom 50 rokov... a jen na nich ci ho zavedu spat

peniaze zavisia na dopyte a ponuke ako kazdy iny tovar, ci servis: pri nakupe penazi jednej meny (napr dolara, ci eura) ziskava tato mena na hodnote a pri predaji zas klesa hodnota voci inej mene..

- investovanim Cinskych financnych rezerv do dolara, Cina podporuje hodnotu dolara a tym zmiernuje jeho devalvaciu voci inym menam
- obchodovanim v dolaroch (nakupy a predaj ropy na svetovych troch je vedeny v dolaroch) sa znova udrzuje hodnota dolara
- export servisov a tovarov z krajiny je robeny v domacej mene, takze posilnuje domacu menu a import opacne oslabuje domacu menu...


----------



## kaxno

Este jeden clanocek, postreh k teme US. 



> Employees are human beings. They devote their lives to creating value for customers, shareholders, and colleagues. And, in return, at least in theory, they share in the rewards of the value created by their team.
> 
> In theory.
> 
> *In practice, American business culture has become so obsessed with maximizing short-term profits that employees aren't regarded as people who are members of a team.
> 
> Rather, they are regarded as "costs."*
> 
> And "costs," as we all know, are supposed to be reduced as much as is humanly possible (except the "costs" of the salaries of senior management and investors--those are supposed to be increased).
> 
> This view of employees was expressed succinctly yesterday by a Twitter user named Daryl Tremblay, who was appalled by the suggestion that McDonald's should increase the wages of its restaurant workers and pay for this by making a bit less money. (I was arguing that McDonald's employees should not be treated as "costs," but instead as valuable members of a successful team who shouldn't have to work that hard and still live in poverty.)
> 
> Now, Daryl is hardly alone in this view. Most senior managers and owners of big American corporations think this way these days. *They regard the human beings they work with--the human beings who create the value that pays their salaries--as "costs" to be reduced to create "maximized earnings." Because "maximized earnings," it is now frequently said, is the only thing that any business owner or manager should care about.*
> 
> Whenever you suggest to folks like Daryl that it doesn't have to be this way, that some companies can and do balance the interests of shareholders with the interests of customers and employees--and, in so doing, create a symbiotic relationship that supports all of these constituencies--folks like Daryl call you a "socialist."
> 
> This is a strange insult, because the government has nothing to do with this.* But, nevertheless, "socialist" is the label you get branded with if you suggest that the senior managers and owners of America's corporations should share more of their vast wealth with the employees who create it.*
> *This view of capitalism is that it is a sort of Lord-Of-The-Flies economic system in which the only consideration should be "every man for himself." In this style of capitalism, leaders do not manage teams and organizations in a way that creates value for everyone--customers, shareholders, and employees. Rather, in this style of capitalism, a handful of winners extract as much value as they can from hapless losers who don't have the skills, knowledge, or time necessary to "demand a raise" or "go get a better job."*
> It doesn't have to be this way.
> 
> There is no capitalist law that says companies have to view employees as "costs" and pay them as little as possible.
> 
> Senior managers and owners can choose to share more of a company's wealth with the people who generate it. They can choose to make only reasonable profits, while still generating compelling financial returns. And they can choose to pay their team-mates living wages instead of viewing them as "costs" and extracting every penny of possible value from them.
> 
> If American corporations were struggling to earn money these days, we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> But they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the chart above shows, American corporations have the highest profits and profit margins in history.
> 
> *American corporations can afford to pay their employees better, hire more employees, and invest more in their future and the country's future.
> 
> But American corporations aren't doing that.*
> 
> Instead, American corporations are choosing to divert as much of their value as possible to their owners and senior managers.
> 
> Doing this is not a law of capitalism.
> 
> It's a choice.
> 
> *And it is a choice, unfortunately, that is destroying America's middle class, robbing American consumers (a.k.a., "employees") of spending power, and, ironically, hurting the growth of the same corporations that are making this choice.*
> 
> If your customers are strapped, your company can't grow.
> 
> And, right now, American companies are choosing to impoverish their customers (employees), while skimming off as much wealth as possible for themselves.


----------



## Strummer

Vtipne je ze toto:



> They regard the human beings they work with--the human beings who create the value that pays their salaries--as "costs" to be reduced to create "maximized earnings." Because "maximized earnings," it is now frequently said, is the only thing that any business owner or manager should care about.


je do posledneho pismenka uplne presne to, na co pred vyse sto rokmi prisiel ujo Marx. A podla toho potom tato veta z clanku:



> Doing this is not a law of capitalism.


samozrejme neplati, a to co sa deje je presne v sulade s podstatou a principmi kapitalizmu.

A inac este co sa tyka McDonalds, tak nedavno mediami prebehla ich "financial advice", v ktorej pomahaju zamestnancom manazovat svoj rozpocet. Problem je v tom, ze uplne automaticky predpokladaju ze zamestnanec ma *dve full-time zamestnania*, neplati ziadne ucty za kurenie, a nekupuje si ani ziadne jedlo a saty:

http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2013/07/15/2300321/mcdonalds-buget-low-wage/

:cheers:


----------



## Anuris

Strummer said:


> Stredna trieda nemala dovod burit sa proti oligarchii, kedze zila v hmotnom dostatku, a navyse v presvedceni, ze ked budu sikovni a schopni, sami sa mozu vysvihnut medzi oligarchiu ("americky sen"). A zaroven stredna trieda tlmila poziadavky pracujucej triedy











Strummer said:


> Vtipne je ze toto:
> 
> "They regard the human beings they work with--the human beings who create the value that pays their salaries--as "costs" to be reduced to create "maximized earnings." Because "maximized earnings," it is now frequently said, is the only thing that any business owner or manager should care about."
> 
> je do posledneho pismenka uplne presne to, na co pred vyse sto rokmi prisiel ujo Marx. A podla toho potom tato veta z clanku:
> 
> "Doing this is not a law of capitalism."
> 
> samozrejme neplati, a to co sa deje je presne v sulade s podstatou a principmi kapitalizmu.


V podstate tu "ludsku tvar" dal kapitalizmu prave mimo akademickej pody dost nedoceneny ujo Marx a rozne praviciarmi demonizovane lavicove ("socialisticke") hnutia, ktore boli ovplyvnene Marxovymi myslienkami a dalej ich rozvijali. 

Tym "socializmom" v pejorativnom zmysle pritom nesibrinkuju vzdy iba hardcore pravicovi liberali, ktori by vsetko socialne a statne najradsej zrusili, ale aj ludia, ktori mnohe "socialisticke" aspekty fungovania modernych "kapitalistickych" spolocnosti... bez toho, aby si uvedomovali historicky povod a vyznam tychto aspektov... uznavaju, vyuzivaju a povazuju za uplne prirodzene.


----------



## kaxno

Btw, nieco pre Milana: http://tv.hnonline.sk/porotahn/c1-60361950-vyssia-minimalna-mzda-na-kapitalizmus-sa-len-hrame 

Dorazil ma ten Knazko, hlavne to, ze je "obvious", ze to ten lolo odniekal cita


----------



## Anuris

^^ Zaq sa s nami uz rozlucil (nateraz), ale pokym je nepritomny, tak namiesto jeho reakcii mozeme pod kazdy nas post (alebo aspon kazdy Strummerov post ) v tomto vlakne dat prispevok s nasledujucim videom :






A pre zaqa:


----------



## Name user 1

*inak dalsia ekonomicka perla od INESS-u, ktory je sponzorovany velkokapitalovymi peniazmi, alebo ako sa vratit pred rok 1900 v ramci pracovnopravnej zmluvy*

link

zopar urivkov textu iNESS-u v italike a moje vlastne odpovede na ne

_INESS pri tejto príležitosti vypracoval publikáciu Minimálna mzda – účinný nástroj zvyšovania nezamestnanosti_ 
* -minimalna mzda to jest zmluva pracovnik-zamestavatel, nesluzi na to, aby pracovnik pracoval 500 hodin mesacne (limit nadcasov zruseny) a dostal za to zaplatene 1 euro + ostatok doplateny STATOM na 300 eur lepsie zarabajucimi pracovnikmi ako navrhuje INESS... 
-taketo vykoristovanie tu uz bolo za ranneho kapitalizmu a vieme ako sa to skoncilo! Miminalna mzda by mala sluzit ako minimum na prezitie cloveka ako civilizovaneho tvora a nie ako zvierata a nezamestnani musie byt preskoleni a nie vyhodeni na ulicu ako zobraci - ved sme ludia to nas odlisuje od zvery!*

_Nie je pravda, že minimálnu mzdu nemajú len banánové republiky. Centrálne stanovenú minimálnu mzdu nemajú také krajiny ako Švédsko, Švajčiarsko, či dokonca Nemecko. Dávajú prednosť kolektívnym zmluvám v jednotlivých odvetviach, ktoré často zaručujú zamestnancom lepšie podmienky ako minimálna mzda._ - *ale je pravda, ze zo zakona maju nemecki pracovnici v dozornej rade podniku velke hlasovacie pravo a zo zakona su odborovo organizovani ... to tam akosi zabudli dodat idioti! bez dohody z odbormi by sa VW v Nemecku nepohol z miesta a odbory vo VW zabezpecili, ze sa tetno rok vyplacali odmeny vo vyske 7000 eur pre kazdeho zamestnanca... inak by strajkovali!*. 

_INESS odhaduje Výpadok v odvodových príjmoch INESS odhadol na 370 miliónov eur. _ - *hadajte kto poplatky do socialky, penzie, zdravotnicta v pripade, ze 100 000 ludi bude robit za 1 euro zaplati. NO predsta ti pracovnici, co zarabaju viac! *

odkaz pre INESS - ak by sa zrusila minimalna mzda, platene dovolenky, pocet hodin v mesiaci.. *to jest robili by sa 300 hodin mesacne, tak sa vraciame pred rok 1900 pretoze by sice bola 0 nezamestnanost ako za feudalu, ale ludia by za to dostali par eur na ruku a za par rokov by vzrasla kriminalita, rabovalo by a bola by tu obcianska vojna a revolucia*

-vypalty predsa nemozu zalezat iba od dopytu a ponuky na trhu... to by extremne fluktovali (ak firma malo preda, alebo fiktivne nafinguje v uctovictve preukazu, ze podnik profit a kapitalista povie pracovnikovi (zo zakladnym vzdelanym, ktory sa ekonomike hovno vyzna), ze firma neprosperuje a musi pockat kym bude lepsie a do vtedy pracovnik za tych 300 odmakanych hodin bohuzial dostane iba 50 eur - potom plat hypoteku z coho ches, jedz co chces...

je nutne podotknut, ze nijaka banka by Vam za tychto okolnosti, "ze ta vyhodia hocikedy", nedala pozicku na byt a ak tak urcite z vyssim rizikovym priplatkom (tj - urokom z uveru)

- ako by chudobna trieda zivila deti, z coho by im platila uviverzitne vzdelavanie, zdravotnu starostlivost ktore by urcite uz coskoro INESS-om bolo spoplatnene (ako v USA) -- ci by znovu platila diskriminacia, ze iba bohati si to budu moct dovolit?

+zavedenim progresivnych dani a minimalnej mzdy sa zvysuje spotreba v krajine a zvysuje ekonomicky multiplitkator - to vie kazdy ekonom, ale INESS asi nie

Stat ma sluzit obacanom a nie kapitalistom + zamestnanci v ramci odborov by si mali platit ekonomov, ktori by publikovali tiez svoje studie ako INESS podporovany kapitalistami!


----------



## Bunk Moreland

kaxno said:


> Btw, nieco pre Milana: http://tv.hnonline.sk/porotahn/c1-60361950-vyssia-minimalna-mzda-na-kapitalizmus-sa-len-hrame
> 
> Dorazil ma ten Knazko, hlavne to, ze je "obvious", ze to ten lolo odniekal cita


Mne sa viac páči ten prvý, čo je ako vystrihnutý z Milanovej definície extrémistického Slováka. Buď sa hráme na kapitalizmus alebo sa hráme na socializmus a nič medzi tým. Teda namiesto toho aby sme k veciam pristupovali individuálne s kritickým myslením, si radšej vyberieme ideológiu, ktorú budeme slepo nasledovať...


----------



## Name user 1

INESS chce znizit dane korporaciam, znizit minimalnu mzdu pracovnikom.... z coho sa teda budu financovat chod statu...

-ps textilne podniky zo Slovenska odisli pretoze im bolo vela platit 290 eur minimalnu mzdu.... takze ak by sa zrusila minimalka, tak pracovnici v po navrate textilneho priemyslu mozu cakat, ze viac ako 200 eur za mesiac na vyplatu nedostanu... a potom z toho prezi... budes makat cely mesiac a aj tak neprezijes... 

- ak sa zrusi minimalna mzda nezamestnanost nebude existovat, ale chudoba ano... pretoze pracovnici budu makat za 150 eur mesacne... a za to si ani nezaplatia ubytovanie... nie to este jedlo...


----------



## Anuris

K tej minimalnej mzde:












> Minimum wage is the lowest amount a worker can be legally paid for his or her work. Twenty-one European countries have – in varying shapes and forms – a statutory national minimum wage (comparable to non-European countries, such as Canada, Japan and the USA). This group is made up of most of the EU-15 member states (Luxembourg and Portugal also have statutory national minimum wages) and all ten new member states. Whereas France, Greece, Portugal, Spain and the Benelux countries have a long tradition of protecting pay at the bottom of the labor market, Ireland and the UK did not introduce national minimum wage systems until the late 1990s. In Austria, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Italy and Sweden – the remaining ‘old’ EU member states – as well as in Norway and Cyprus, collective wage agreements are the main mechanism used for regulating the lowest salaries.





> Germany currently has no national minimum wage. While statutory minimum wages exist, they vary according to industry and region. Denmark, Italy, Austria, Finland, Sweden, Iceland, Norway and Switzerland do not have legally determined minimum wages. Salaries are regulated by industry, company or individual agreements.


Zdroj & dalsie info: http://unitedexplanations.org/english/2013/02/04/minimum-wages-in-europe-2013/


Cize vacsina krajin minimalnu mzdu ma, a tie, co ju nemaju (zvacsa germanske krajiny), su hlavne spolocensko-kulturne niekde uplne inde a len maloktory zamestnavatel si tam dovoli vykoristovat svojich pracovnikov tym, ze by im vyplacal nejaku almuznu, ktora by bola hlboko pod urovnou standardnej mzdy v danom odvetvi/pozicii... na rozdiel od Slovenska, kde su zamestnavatelia a podnikatelia mentalne stale niekde v tom rannom kapitalizme (nastastie nie vsetci)...


----------



## Name user 1

Anuris said:


> Cize vacsina krajin minimalnu mzdu ma, a tie, co ju nemaju (zvacsa germanske krajiny), su hlavne spolocensko-kulturne niekde uplne inde a len maloktory zamestnavatel si tam dovoli vykoristovat svojich pracovnikov tym, ze by im vyplacal nejaku almuznu, ktora by bola hlboko pod urovnou standardnej mzdy v danom odvetvi/pozicii... na rozdiel od Slovenska, kde su zamestnavatelia a podnikatelia mentalne stale niekde v tom rannom kaptitalizme...



uplny suhlas... hlavne germanske krajiny maju silne odbory zastupene zo zakona vo vedeni a hlavne rozhodovani sukromnych firiem... 

podotykam, ze INESS sa uz nielkokrat vyjadrila ako odbory velmi skodia rozvoju slovenskej KAPITALISTICKEJ ekonomiky... pravdaze priklad Nemecka ako krajiny z nizkymi rozdielmi medzi obyvatelstvom a hlavne uspesnej ekonomiky (zalozenej na plateni nie nizkych dani z prijmov pravnickych osob do skolstva, na penzie, zdravotnictvo...) INESS IGNORUJE!


----------



## Anuris

^^ Asi tak. Ked uz sa chce INESS inspirovat v germanskych krajinach, tak preco nie "se vsim vsudy" (system a uroven zdanenia, rozsah statom poskytovanych sluzieb a ich kvalita + z neekonomickych vymozitelnost prava, boj proti korupcii, postavenie odborov, politicka kultura atd.) - ja by som bol za.  Preco si len vyberaju hrozienka (povedia a, ale nepovedia b)?


----------



## Name user 1

pretoze odbory v Nemecku by INESS s ich studiami poslali (s prepacenim) do pice...

netreba zabudat na to, ze vyspele krajiny na zapade su hlavne preto vyspele, ze progress si vybojovali zamestnanci v boji proti zamestnavatelom... keby zamestnanci na zapade drzali hubu a krok, tak este teraz by zili vo feudalnom systeme


----------



## Name user 1

+ dobre by bolo INESS-u pripomenut, ze minimalna mzda je ZAKONOM ustanovena aj v USA


----------



## wuane

Name user 1 said:


> pretoze odbory v Nemecku by INESS s ich studiami poslali (s prepacenim) do pice...
> 
> netreba zabudat na to, ze vyspele krajiny na zapade su hlavne preto vyspele, ze progress si vybojovali zamestnanci v boji proti zamestnavatelom... keby zamestnanci na zapade drzali hubu a krok, tak este teraz by zili vo feudalnom systeme


hno: Tak nech zacnu bojovat na Slovensku, a vacsina zahranicnych zamestnavatelov sa zdekuje do Rumunska alebo na Ukrajinu a je dobojovane :bash:

Trochu reality do tych myslienok treba vkladat. Bojovat za vyrazne lepsie podmienky zamestnancov sa da prevazne ked vacsinu pracovnych miest vytvaraju domaci podnikatelia a zamestnavatelia + ked sa jedna o malych a strednych podnikatelov,ktorym sa jednoducho neoplati vyvazat pracu za hranice. A tym treba na to najskor vytvorit podmienky.Chce to trochu postupnost krokov.


----------



## Name user 1

wuane said:


> hno: Tak nech zacnu bojovat na Slovensku, a vacsina zahranicnych zamestnavatelov sa zdekuje do Rumunska alebo na Ukrajinu a je dobojovane :bash:
> 
> Trochu reality do tych myslienok treba vkladat. Bojovat za vyrazne lepsie podmienky zamestnancov sa da prevazne ked vacsinu pracovnych miest vytvaraju domaci podnikatelia a zamestnavatelia + ked sa jedna o malych a strednych podnikatelov,ktorym sa jednoducho neoplati vyvazat pracu za hranice. A tym treba na to najskor vytvorit podmienky.Chce to trochu postupnost krokov.


tieto argumenty rada uziva kapitalisticka vrstva... ved je jedonuche strasit prenosom firiem do Rumunska - hlavne tych s "low added value", ved nech si idu a zamestnavaju tam za 150 euro, ale ani tam dlho nevydrzia a pojdu dalej do lacnejsich krajin... o taketo firmy Slovnsko nemusi bojovat, pretoze v Ukraine Ukrajinci bude pre tieto firmy makat za menej ako Slovaci. 

ps> vlastne Ukrajinu ani nepocitam.. nie je v EU, takze pri exporte-importe do EU podniky platia cla... tak prenos sa velmi sa im to velmi neoplati... tam by uz za kolko makali 100 eur na mesiac zamestnanci?

Slovensko nemoze a ani by nemalo konkurovat Ukrajine, ci Cine v podmienkach akych pracuju zamestnanci tam... 12 hodinove sichty/7 dni v tyzdni za minimalnu mzdu... ved je to novodobe otroctvo

urcite treba podporit domacich podnikatelov ... ale drzat na Slovensku zahranicny podnik, ktory je profitabilny - iba ak plati zamestnancom 200 eur v cistom nie je cesta, ktorou by sme mali ist..."naco budes pracovat cely mesiac, ked z 200 eur i tak neprezijes?"

"The race to the bottom" is a socio-economic term used to describe a relationship between countries, states, provinces or territories that is an outcome of globalization, free trade, neoliberalism or economic deregulation. The relationship is posited to occur when competition increases between geographic areas over a particular sector of trade and production and when governments are given increased incentive to cut business regulations, labor standards, environmental laws and business taxes.


----------



## Name user 1

nezamestnanost na Slovensku je okolo 15 % a ak sa zrusi minimalna mzda, nadcasy, platene dovolenky.. atd, tak to zasiahne aj ostatnych 85 % zamestnanych na Slovensku ...

v principe som za urcite dorovnavanie k najnizsim mzdam statom, aby sa znizovala nezamestnanost, ale aby stat ak sa zrusi minimalna mzda doplacal 300 euro (+zdravotnu a penzijnu poistku) ak budu makat za 1 euro (ako navrhuje INESS), tak v tom ekonomicky vyznam nevidim....


----------



## Name user 1

wuane said:


> Bojovat za vyrazne lepsie podmienky zamestnancov sa da prevazne ked vacsinu pracovnych miest vytvaraju domaci podnikatelia a zamestnavatelia


a este preco si myslis, ze domaci kapitalista je lepsi ako ten zahranicny? 

-co domaci zamestnavatel nemoze odist do zahranicia v ramci EU a zamestnat, tam za mensie peniaze...

ved domaci Kapitalisti odrbavaju najviac :lol: ... 



wuane said:


> ked sa jedna o malych a strednych podnikatelov,ktorym sa jednoducho neoplati vyvazat pracu za hranice.


to je pravda... ekonomika sa buduje od dola... ved aj Mircosoft bol niekedy garazovou firmou, ale je to beh na dlhe trate.. 

+ak budu mat ludie take nizke mzdy ako navrhuje INESS a pritom poduktivita podnikov rastie, tak sa na Slovesnku nebude moct dvyhnut spotreba a maly podnikatelia si neskrtnu...


----------



## Strummer

Nejake nove info k mojej oblubenej teme "peak oil" (ktoru vzdy ked som tu spomenul, tak sa na mna zosypala vlna odporu a kritiky :lol. Tento tyzden ohlasili vysledky velke americke ropne spolocnosti, vsetky maju spolocne jedno a to prudky rast nakladov. Presne ako predpokladali peak-oil teorie, lacna ropa sa minula, naklady na najdenie novej uz budu len stupat, nahrada neexistuje:

Despite boom, oil companies struggling



> New troves of oil have been found all over the globe, and oil companies are taking in around $100 for every barrel they produce. But these seemingly prosperous conditions aren't doing much for Big Oil: Profit and production at the world's largest oil companies are slumping badly.
> 
> Exxon Mobil, Shell and BP all posted disappointing earnings this week. Chevron is expected to post a profit decline Friday. All of them face the same problem: *The cost to get newfound oil* from remote locations and tightly packed rock *is high and rising*. And it takes years and billions of dollars to get big new production projects up and running.
> .
> .
> .
> Many oil analysts predict that relatively weak growth in world oil demand coupled with rising production from newfound fields will make for flat or lower oil prices in the years to come. But *if big oil companies can't earn strong profits at today's oil prices, it may mean prices will have to rise higher to convince them it's worth the risk to continue to aggressively explore new fields*. If they worry they can't make enough money, they'll cut back.


----------



## wuane

Name user 1 said:


> a este preco si myslis, ze domaci kapitalista je lepsi ako ten zahranicny?
> 
> -co domaci zamestnavatel nemoze odist do zahranicia v ramci EU a zamestnat, tam za mensie peniaze...
> 
> ved domaci Kapitalisti odrbavaju najviac :lol: ...
> 
> 
> 
> to je pravda... ekonomika sa buduje od dola... ved aj Mircosoft bol niekedy garazovou firmou, ale je to beh na dlhe trate..
> 
> +ak budu mat ludie take nizke mzdy ako navrhuje INESS a pritom poduktivita podnikov rastie, tak sa na Slovesnku nebude moct dvyhnut spotreba a maly podnikatelia si neskrtnu...


1/ neviem preco by domaci zamestnavatel musel byt okamzite zlym kapitalistom.
2/ malym a strednym podnikom + sluzbam sa neoplati odchadzat do zahranicia v takej miere ako nadnarodnym spolocnostiam,ktore mozu migrovat po celej europe.A u tych sluzieb,napriklad u turizmu,je to castokrat logicky nezmysel.
3/ v tomto INESS prestrelil,ja s tym tiez nesuhlasim.Cast ich nazorov som pokladal za spravnu pri eurovale ,konkretne som suhlasil s Jurajom Karpisom,inak je mi INESS celkovo dost ukradnuty.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

wuane said:


> 2/ malym a strednym podnikom + sluzbam sa neoplati odchadzat do zahranicia v takej miere ako nadnarodnym spolocnostiam,ktore mozu migrovat po celej europe.


Pôsobia u nás vôbec nadnárodní investori, ktorí platia zamestnancom minimálnu mzdu? Ak áno, tak v zanedbateľnej miere, takže nech si idú. Našou budúcnosťou nie sú preteky s Vietnamom o to, kto pošle do fabriky mladšie deti...


----------



## Amrafel

Ani veľkým fabrikám sa neoplatí odchádzať do zahraničia, premiestniť také veľké továrne, aké má na Slovensku Volkswagen alebo Kia, to je vec na celé desaťročie a aj to je otázne, či by sa im to v Rumunsku alebo Bulharsku oplatilo...netreba zabúdať, že veľké továrne potrebujú celú sieť subdodávateľov, ktorých je už na Slovensku veľké množstvo, v iných krajinách by museli začínať viacmenej od piky...

Aj keby sa zvýšila minimálka o stovku, veľkých firiem, ako Volkswagen, KIA alebo Peugeot by sa to nedotklo...tam minimálnu mzdu dostávajú aj tak akurát upratovačky...


----------



## Strummer

Volkswagen neodide, Kia je celkom uspesna, takze tam asi tiez nic nehrozi v dohladom case, ale PSA v horizonte par rokov skrachuje, takze s nimi by som velmi nepocital.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Name user 1 said:


> ...ved nech si idu a zamestnavaju tam za 150 euro, ale ani tam dlho nevydrzia a pojdu dalej do lacnejsich krajin... o taketo firmy Slovnsko nemusi bojovat, pretoze v Ukraine Ukrajinci bude pre tieto firmy makat za menej ako Slovaci.


Tak o tomto sme sa bavili s jednou pani na Ukrajine na ktorej pozemku sme prespali par noci. Samozrejme, ze Slovensko poznala a ako pomaly kazdy koho sme stretli v zakarpatskej rusi, bola a robila na Slovensku manualnu pracu kdesi vo fabrike. Potom toho nechala, kedze z predaja cucoriedok a lesnych hub zarobi viacej ako na Slovensku vo fabrike. Aspon tak tvrdila.


----------



## E499.3056

Pokial by PSA skrachovalo, tak ich fabriku v Trnave urcite niekto vyznamny kupi, takze o to by som sa nebal. Otroci vymenia monterky a montuje sa dalej.


----------



## [SK]peter

Robil som si ucto.

Za kazdych odvedenych 32€ miniem v nemocnici 1€.

Ale by sa nam zilo keby kazdy platil...


----------



## Prievan

Ale místo toho, aby nám technologie dopřávaly více volného času, jak se od nich i čekalo, tak jsme nuceni pracovat stále více. A hlavně flexibilně! Je potřeba být k dispozici v noci, o víkendech, svátcích, dělat různé práce, stěhovat se jako novodobý Nomád… Ideální zaměstnanec se zkrátka plně přizpůsobuje ekonomice. Zvláštní je, že studentíci se v prvním ročníku učí, že ekonomie je věda o plnění lidských potřeb, nikoliv obráceně.

Viac...


----------



## Strummer

Prievan said:


> Zvláštní je, že studentíci se v prvním ročníku učí, že ekonomie je věda o plnění lidských potřeb, nikoliv obráceně.


Ale ona je vedou o plneni ludskych potrieb. Konkretne o plneni potrieb ludi na vrchole hierarchickej pyramidy. A ich potreby su nekonecne 

A ako je napisane v hned prvom prispevku v tej diskusii:



> Současná ekonomie uvízla, podobně jako historie, v uctívání sbírky vybraných politicky korektních pohádek z doby kolonialismu a stále přežívajícho postkolonialismu. Nic dalšího než tyto pohádky není vzdálenější realitě a komplexnosti společensko-ekonomických jevů.


Presne o tomto to je. Ekonomovia si od 18teho storocia do dnes vytvorili virtualny svet, s vymyslenou historiou a vymyslenymi pravidlami, a nas vsetkych donho nasilu uzavreli. Pricom tento vymysleny svet bol zalozeny na kratkodobych vynimocnych situaciach (kolonializmus, priemyselna revolucia a vyuzivanie fosilnych paliv), ktore sa uz nebudu opakovat.


----------



## wizard112

Čomu sa venovať, ktoré profesie pôjdu hore

Odpoveď je úplne jasná: IT a možno nejaké remeslá. Pamätám sa, ako v rokoch 2006-2008 písali, že stavebníctvo bude neskutočne lukratívne - dnes je celý sektor na kolenách (nemyslím tým samozrejme oligarchov poskrývaných vo vlastníckych štruktúrach, ale stredných a nižších zamestnancov veľkých firiem trasúcich sa o miesto a živnostníkov čakajúcich na peniaze za vykonané činnosti). 

Čo mňa na tomto desí, je absolútne odignorovanie učiteľského stavu - to kto teda bude vychovávať špičkovo matematicky, logicky a programátorsky pripravených ľudí pre vzdelávanie v tomto sektore? Väčšinou tí, čo sa inde nebudú vedieť uplatniť a zopár zapálených indivíduí pre výučbu - v najlepšom zmysle slova?


----------



## [SK]peter

wizard112 said:


> Čo mňa na tomto desí, je absolútne odignorovanie učiteľského stavu - to kto teda bude vychovávať špičkovo matematicky, logicky a programátorsky pripravených ľudí pre vzdelávanie v tomto sektore? Väčšinou tí, čo sa inde nebudú vedieť uplatniť a zopár zapálených indivíduí pre výučbu - v najlepšom zmysle slova?


učiteľov je dosť len niesu adekvatne ohodnoteny tak robia všeličo ine.


----------



## wuane

^^ mas pravdu,ucitelov je dost, pedagogov pomenej.


----------



## wizard112

[SK]peter said:


> učiteľov je dosť len niesu adekvatne ohodnoteny tak robia všeličo ine.


Ale tento stav len nahráva tomu, že do tejto profesie sa nehrnú tí najlepší - iste, že špičkových ľudí vždy preplatia na iných postoch, ale dnes tí lepší ani len nezvažujú takúto kariéru. Hovorím o učiteľoch na ZŠ a SŠ. Jasné, sú aj svetlé výnimky, ktoré to berú ako poslanie, len či to je systémovo udržateľných len na týchto ľuďoch? Dnes je kvantum ľudí študujúcich na pedagogických, či iných podobných fakultách zo všetkým možných dôvodov (hlavne kvôli titulu), len nie preto, že by chceli učiť - to je žiaľ fakt. 

A mizériu tohto celého podčiarkuje fakt, že platy sú také žalostne nízke, že mnohí starší učitelia sa nechcú vzdať pracovných miest v prospech mladších, pritom arogancia detí je údajne o dosť horšia, ako pred nejakými 10 rokmi (to mám od človeka, čo reálne tieto situácia zažíva). O autorite učiteľa je zbytočné hovoriť.


----------



## didinko

Pridávam link na jeden chorý a zvrátený názor jedného chorého človeka: Skoncujme s bezplatným zdravotníctvom (komentár)


----------



## [SK]peter

som za zrušenie bezplatného zdravotníctva. každy by dostaval starostlivosť podla urovne súkromného poistenia. 

nieje možne aby jeden platil a další to mali zadarmo.

http://www.pluska.sk/plus-7-dni/biz...ko-vycicat-slovenske-zdravotne-poistovne.html

ide mi hlavne o tych odrbávačou čo platia minimalne poistenie a majú plnu starostlivosť.

deti, dôchodcovia, pracujuci by tym padom mali zabezpečnu starostlivoť ale nie rôzny špekulanti ktorí sa vyhýbajú plateniu.


----------



## Anuris

> Na svete je iba šesť krajín, ktorých priemerný obyvateľ váži viac ako 80 kg. Slovensko je jednou z nich. Čo sa týka mužov, patríme dokonca do prvej štvorky. Našou konkurenciou sú bohaté krajiny ako USA, Austrália, Nový Zéland, Spojené Arabské Emiráty a samozrejme menej bohaté Česko. Práve Česi sú najnerestnejším národom na svete, keď sa oddávajú alkoholu, tabaku a tučným jedlám viac ako ktokoľvek iný. Princíp fungovania zdravotníctva však máme podobný – je bezplatné.


Zavadzajuce alebo rovno klamlive statistiky.

Narychlo som si pozrel nejake aktualne statistiky obezity - ci uz podla priemerneho BMI krajiny alebo percenta obeznych ludi a Slovensko vobec nebolo v prvej 25-ke.

http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/shine-on/fattest-country-world-no-longer-u-191517809.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...dex-men-women-country-surprising-results.html


Natrafil som akurat na jednu statistiku OECD, v ktorej sme boli stvrty v pocte obeznych ludi, ale jednalo sa o udaje z roku 2003:

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_obe-health-obesity


V novsich statistikach za rok 2009 sme boli 16-ty:

http://www.oecd.org/health/49716427.pdf



> Zodpovednosť za svoje zdravie tak presúvame zo svojich pliec. Bezplatné zdravotníctvo nás priamo nabáda k tomu, aby sme neriešili prevenciu chorôb, ale riešili až ich následky – liečba predsa nestojí nič, prevencia stojí čas a peniaze. A keďže veľká väčšina chorôb vzniká z dôvodu dlhodobo zlého životného štýlu, zanedbaním prevencie sa dramaticky zvyšuje chorobnosť populácie. Miesto toho, aby sme sa vyhýbali nerestiam, vieme, že keď bude zle, štát sa o nás postará.
> 
> ***
> 
> A pritom riešenie je tak jednoduché – stačí, aby sa za všetky úkony doplácalo. Ľudia by zrazu zistili cenu svojho zdravia. Mali na výber: buď si šetriť, poistiť sa alebo sa o svoje zdravie začať starať sám. Náklady na zdravotníctvo by výrazne klesli, no populácia by bola zdravšia. Zdravotné poisťovne by začali mať skutočný zmysel a poisťovali by úkony, ktoré si pacient nemôže dovoliť. Do zdravotníctva by sa vrátila efektivita a spokojnosť.


Dalsi pochybny argument. Ako by takyto "idealny" system fungoval v praxi mozeme najlepsie vidiet na priklade USA, kde ludia z dovodu vysokych financnych nakladov zanedbavaju prevenciu a liecbu chorob a lekara casto vyhladaju az v akutnych stavoch, kedy uz moze byt neskoro. Nehovoriac o milionoch chudobnych ludi, ktori nie su vobec poisteni, o mafianskom spravani tamojsich poistovni atd. Je to trochu bulvarny priklad, ale vcera sa presne o tomto pisalo v clanku o Barbare Hascakovej a jej zdravotnych problemoch:



> Napriek prežitému peklu však ani teraz Haščáková nechodí na pravidelné prehliadky. „Nemám na to. Na Slovensku sa hovorí, že je luxus byť chorý, no v Amerike je to ešte drsnejšie. Za týždeň hospitalizácie v nemocnici tu zaplatíte aj päťdesiattisíc dolárov. K lekárovi preto idem, až keď ma k tomu doženú veľké bolesti,“


Podobny jav koniec-koncov badat aj na Slovensku v segmente zubarskych sluzieb vyznacujucom sa prave velkou finacnou spoluucastou pacienta (a to aj v pripade, ze chodi kazdorocne na preventivky), co vedie slabsie situovanych ludi k zanedbavaniu starostlivosti o chrup, uprednostnovaniu radikalnych rieseni typu vytrhnutie zubu pred drahou liecbou atd.

Mimochodom, ked uz bola rec o tej tucnote, tak je dokazane, ze charakteristiky ako obezita, zle stravovacie navyky a spatny zivotny styl sa spajaju predovsetkym s nizkoprijmovymi vrstavami obyvatelstva, kedze zdravy zivotny styl a kvalitne potraviny si vyzaduju cas a peniaze (hamburger je lacnejsi ako brokolica), ktore chudobni nemaju, a tak su odkazani na lacne vysokokaloricke navykove smejdy. Presne tieto faktory su uvedene aj v jednom z tych clankov o obezite pri vysvetlovani dovodov, preco sa Mexiko stalo najtucnejsou krajinou na svete:



> So how did Mexico surpass its heavyweight counterpart?
> 
> According to the Daily Mail, it managed to nab the unwanted title with a combination of a few factors, including poverty and expensive healthy food.
> 
> With nearly 50% of the country's population are considered poor and the rich have already turned to healthier lifestyles, it is the malnourished that are becoming obese.
> 
> "The same people who are malnourished are the ones who are becoming obese," physician Abelardo Avila was quoted by the paper as saying. "In the poor classes we have obese and malnourished children. The worst thing is the children are becoming programmed for obesity. It's a very serious epidemic."
> 
> A resident, Sally Neiman who has lived in the country for 20 years, explained further, "Because of a lack of money and food, people go for more energy-intense foods. These are often high in sugar or fat. People drink Coca-Cola as if it was water in order to have the energy to carry on - and so many of the foods are rich in carbs, are full of cheese or are fried.
> 
> "There is no control in schools to what kids eat these days, it is normal to see a kid having a soda for breakfast and eating 'comida chatarra' (junk food), it is allowed to be sold in schools."
> 
> Healthier food in Mexico tend to be pricier as well for the poor and working class; hence, they choose the heavier yet cheaper food.


Druha a donedavna prva najtucnejsia krajina na svete su samozrejme USA (z ktorych sa to napokon vplyvom roznych faktorov vyexportovalo aj do Mexika). Moze sa tak zdat, ze obezita sa spaja s blahobytom ako je to naznacene v tom blogu na finwebe (_"Našou konkurenciou sú bohaté krajiny ako USA, Austrália, Nový Zéland, Spojené Arabské Emiráty"_), kedze USA patria medzi najbohatsie krajiny na svete, ale presny opak je pravdou. Ako uz totiz bolo v tomto a inych vlaknach velakrat spominane, USA sa vyznacuju jednym z najnerovnejsich prerozdeleni bohatsva medzi obyvatelstvo, ked vacsinu majetku (80+ % ) ovladaju mozno 3 najvrchnejsie percenta populacie, zatial co na spodku pyramidy sa nachadza obrovska masa chudobnych, ktori su zaroven najtucnejsi a najchorlavejsi.

Najprospesnejsim krokom pre zlepsenie zdravotneho stavu slovenskej populacie by teda nebolo zrusenie "marxistickeho prezitku" vo forme bezplatneho zdravotnictva, ale zvysenie zivotnej urovne obyvatelstva. Skoda, ze o zvysovani miezd a dalsich opatreniach, ktore by k tomu viedli, vsetci tito frikulinski pravicovi analytici akosi nikdy nehovoria. Potom sa nemozno cudovat, ze smeracka banda zlodejov tu ma dlhodobo 40% a tzv. pravica je v troskach. Rusenie bezplatneho zdravotnictva, minimalnej mzdy, spoplatnenie skolstva atd... to je presne to, po com ludia v tejto krajine tuzia a co nas ako spolocnost posunie dopredu. hno:

Napokon, opodstatnenost bezplatneho zdravotnictva (a len tak mimochodom, podla jednej tabulky, ktoru som kedysi videl, ale teraz j u neviem najst, je na Slovensku jedna z najvyssich mier doplatkov a spoluucasti v EU) dokazuje aj autor blogu, ktory by mal bezodkladne (a v zaujme nas vsetkych aj bezodplatne) vyuzit niektoru z jeho sluzieb v oblasti psychiatrie.


----------



## didinko

[SK]peter said:


> som za zrušenie bezplatného zdravotníctva. každy by dostaval starostlivosť podla urovne súkromného poistenia.
> 
> nieje možne aby jeden platil a další to mali zadarmo.
> 
> http://www.pluska.sk/plus-7-dni/biz...ko-vycicat-slovenske-zdravotne-poistovne.html
> 
> ide mi hlavne o tych odrbávačou čo platia minimalne poistenie a majú plnu starostlivosť.
> 
> deti, dôchodcovia, pracujuci by tym padom mali zabezpečnu starostlivoť ale nie rôzny špekulanti ktorí sa vyhýbajú plateniu.


Čiže šička, zarábajúca 350€ mesačne by dostala do ruky skalpel, inštruktážne DVD a mohla by ísť na vec.


----------



## Strummer

didinko said:


> Pridávam link na jeden chorý a zvrátený názor jedného chorého človeka: Skoncujme s bezplatným zdravotníctvom (komentár)


Slovenske media su uz uplne mimo, ze taketo nieco vobec uverejnuju... vcera na SME vysiel podobne chory "rozhovor" s jednym "ucitelom", v diskusii sa ukazalo ze typek je psychopat, patologicky klamar a trestany uchyl, a oni namiesto toho aby ten clanok stiahli, zmazali polovicu diskusie... fakt som necakal ze film Idiocracy sa stane tak skoro realitou hno: Nechcem si ani predstavit co dnesne media v tejto krajine vychovaju za generaciu ludi.


----------



## beardie

ten ucitel mal zase v mnohych veciach pravdu, az tak velmi by som ten clanok nezatracoval


----------



## Prievan

[SK]peter said:


> som za zrušenie bezplatného zdravotníctva. každy by dostaval starostlivosť podla urovne súkromného poistenia.
> 
> nieje možne aby jeden platil a další to mali zadarmo.
> 
> http://www.pluska.sk/plus-7-dni/biz...ko-vycicat-slovenske-zdravotne-poistovne.html
> 
> ide mi hlavne o tych odrbávačou čo platia minimalne poistenie a majú plnu starostlivosť.
> 
> deti, dôchodcovia, pracujuci by tym padom mali zabezpečnu starostlivoť ale nie rôzny špekulanti ktorí sa vyhýbajú plateniu.


Zdravie nema byt predmetom biznisu malo by byt dostupne vsetkym a v plnej miere osobne by som zakazal vsetky sukromne ambulancie. Lebo potom sa stava ze sa choroba nelieci, ale len tisi bolest!! Bo nacom by sme potom zarabali keby boli ludia zdravi ze ANO !!


----------



## Strummer

[SK]peter said:


> som za zrušenie bezplatného zdravotníctva. každy by dostaval starostlivosť podla urovne súkromného poistenia.
> 
> nieje možne aby jeden platil a další to mali zadarmo.
> 
> http://www.pluska.sk/plus-7-dni/biz...ko-vycicat-slovenske-zdravotne-poistovne.html
> 
> ide mi hlavne o tych odrbávačou čo platia minimalne poistenie a majú plnu starostlivosť.
> 
> deti, dôchodcovia, pracujuci by tym padom mali zabezpečnu starostlivoť ale nie rôzny špekulanti ktorí sa vyhýbajú plateniu.


A zase klasika, rozmaznane decko bohatych rodicov komentuje realitu, o ktorej nema ani sajnu.

Co sa tyka "volneho trhu" a zdravotnictva, je to ta ista tema a ten isty zasadny problem, ako s "volnym trhom" s byvanim, pripadne vzdelanim. Komercionalizacia tychto oblasti ma za nasledok zvysovanie cien. Ale pozor, nie zvysovanie cien na uroven ktoru si ludia mozu dovolit, ale zvysovanie cien na *maximalnu uroven, na ktoru si ludia mozu zobrat uver*. Cim vznika zaklad neofeudalneho systemu, ktory z cloveka robi celozivotne zadlzeneho nevolnika, kedze ceny (a uvery) sa vzdy zvysia na maximalnu vysku, uplne bez suvislosti s realnou ekonomikou. A tym vznikaju bubliny, ktore po prasknuti zruinuju celu ekonomiku. Prasknutie bubliny s hypotekami v USA sme uz zazili v roku 2008, prasknutie bubliny s uvermi na vzdelanie este len pride:

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/ripping-off-young-america-the-college-loan-scandal-20130815?print=true



> The stats on the latter are now undeniable. Having passed credit cards to became the largest pile of owed money in America outside of the real-estate market, *outstanding student debt topped $1 trillion by the end of 2011*. Last November, the New York Fed reported an amazing statistic: *During just the third quarter of 2012, non-real-estate household debt rose nationally by 2.3 percent, or a staggering $62 billion. And an equally staggering $42 billion of that was student-loan debt.*


A to iste sa deje v americkom zdravotnom systeme, statistik uz tu bolo postovanych viac nez dost, napriklad o tom, ako maju umrtnost novorodencov horsiu nez Kuba, pri asi tak tisicnasobne vyssich nakladoch na pacienta.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Prasknutie bubliny s hypotekami v USA sme uz zazili v roku 2008, prasknutie bubliny s uvermi na vzdelanie este len pride:


Ale rozdiel tam predsa je. Zatiaľ čo pri prvej prasknutej bubline, ľudia prišli o domy pri tej druhej bubline im vzdelanie nikto z hlavy nezoberie. Síce sa ekonomika zase "porouchá", ale budeme mať vzdelaných ľudí. :stupid:


----------



## Prievan

^^
A ty si myslis, ze tie pozicky im dali len tak, bez rucenia. Jedine kto o nic nepride su Banky.


----------



## Strummer

KLEPETO said:


> pri tej druhej bubline im vzdelanie nikto z hlavy nezoberie


Akurat ze ono to uz v podstate ziadne vzdelanie nie je. System sa dostal tak daleko, ze uz vyzaduje college degree aj pre pokladnicku v McDonalde. Vacsina tych zadlzenych nema vzdelanie, ktore by bolo realne pouzitelne na globalnom trhu.


----------



## Strummer

Home ownership: how the property dream turned into a nightmare



> we're condemning a whole generation to paying absurd prices for what is a basic human need





> Housing is the only basic human need for which rapid price rises are met with celebration rather than protest





> *The housing market is not really a market for houses. The housing market is driven principally by the availability of finance, mainly mortgage debt, but sometimes bonuses, inheritances, or hot money from abroad* – London in particular has become the preferred residence of the world's wealthiest people, from Russian oligarchs to Arab oil sheikhs.


:cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Akurat ze ono to uz v podstate ziadne vzdelanie nie je. System sa dostal tak daleko, ze uz vyzaduje college degree aj pre pokladnicku v McDonalde. Vacsina tych zadlzenych nema vzdelanie, ktore by bolo realne pouzitelne na globalnom trhu.


Myslíš niečo takéto?


----------



## Sukino

Prievan said:


> Zdravie nema byt predmetom biznisu malo by byt dostupne vsetkym a v plnej miere osobne by som zakazal vsetky sukromne ambulancie. Lebo potom sa stava ze sa choroba nelieci, ale len tisi bolest!! Bo nacom by sme potom zarabali keby boli ludia zdravi ze ANO !!


A este skus navrhnut nieco, co moze fungovat aj v realnom svete, lebo tvoje utopisticke sny su mile, ale nepodstatne.


----------



## Strummer

Zaujimava mapa:


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> A este skus navrhnut nieco, co moze fungovat aj v realnom svete, lebo tvoje utopisticke sny su mile, ale nepodstatne.


System verejneho zdravotnictva a verejneho zdravotneho poistenia, tak ako ho vytvorili vsetky civilizovane krajiny po druhej svetovej vojne, normalne fungoval a funguje (dokial ho nezacali likvidovat neoliberali so svojim "trhom"), tak o com tu trepes?


----------



## Strummer

Phill said:


> a tiez ma prekvapilo Nemecko, co od nich pocuvam tak nikto nevita cudzincov viac ako oni


Zalezi od toho kde. V Bavorsku ta sice super privitaju ako turistu, ked tam prides na tyzden, ale s akceptaciou pri trvalom usadeni moze byt problem. Okrem toho mozno tie data aj dost skresluje vychodne Nemecko...


----------



## kaxno

Skoda, ze tu uz nie je Milan. Jedno videjko specialne pre neho: 

http://www.minds.com/blog/view/201538/quite-possibly-the-most-eye-opening-six-minutes-ever-on-film


----------



## Anuris

*Materska dovolenka*





















> The United States maternity leave policy is distinct for its relative scarcity of benefits in comparison to other industrialized countries. It notably embraces a neoliberal ideology emphasizing free markets and the deregulation of corporations. Thus, the legislation imposes relatively few restrictions on American firms and instead underscores employer discretion in the shaping of maternity leave policy. These firms are thus free to offer maternity leave policies on terms that more align with corporate interests. This United States policy differs greatly from most other advanced countries in terms maternity leave provision.
> 
> These stark maternity leave differentials are demonstrated in both the policy's length and compensation. In terms of the length of protected maternity leave, the United States currently ranks 20th out of the 21 high-income countries. American policy stands in sharp contrast to some European policies, such as France, which guarantee protection for over 300 weeks or approximately six years. Moreover, most foreign wealthy nations provide some form of wage compensation for the leave of absence. The United States is one of only two of these 21 countries that does not offer such paid leave. Though, it should be noted that the only other such country, Australia, supplies new parents with a substantial financial baby bonus regardless of whether they take maternity leave.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maternity_leave_in_the_United_States



A este jeden aktualny clanok k predoslej teme o zdravotnictve:

Slovenke prišlo v USA zle, faktúra z nemocnice ju šokovala: Za 3 hodiny v špitáli 7 000 dolárov!


----------



## Anuris

Este cosi :










Dalsie zaujimave mapy: http://thechive.com/2013/08/14/maps-that-will-help-you-better-understand-the-world-32-hq-photos/


----------



## Strummer

Dobre zhrnutie skutocnych pricin toho, co sa dnes deje v Egypte (a co sa postupne bude diat v dalsich krajinach):

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/08/how-resource-shortages-sparked-egypts-months-long-crisis/278802/


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> System verejneho zdravotnictva a verejneho zdravotneho poistenia, tak ako ho vytvorili vsetky civilizovane krajiny po druhej svetovej vojne, normalne fungoval a funguje (dokial ho nezacali likvidovat neoliberali so svojim "trhom"), tak o com tu trepes?


"Fungovalo" pokial sa radikalne nezacal menit pomer pracujuceho a nepracujuceho obyvatelstva (s narastanim jeho benefitov), najma starsich ludi, ktori maju navyse ovela vacsie zdravotne naroky.


----------



## Strummer

Sukino said:


> "Fungovalo" pokial sa radikalne nezacal menit pomer pracujuceho a nepracujuceho obyvatelstva (s narastanim jeho benefitov), najma starsich ludi, ktori maju navyse ovela vacsie zdravotne naroky.


Hm, mozes ukazat nejake statistiky, ktore toto dokazuju? Aspon pre tri-styri europske krajiny (vratane UK, kedze jej NHS je modelom pre vsetky ostatne systemy). Pretoze podla mna je to totalny bullshit, a realnym dovodom problemov je zvysujuca sa extrakcia financii zo systemu smerom do sukromneho sektora (cez neprimerane zvysovanie cien liekov a vybavenia).


----------



## Sukino

Strummer said:


> dovodom problemov je zvysujuca sa extrakcia financii zo systemu smerom do sukromneho sektora (cez neprimerane zvysovanie cien liekov a vybavenia).


Ak by to aj bola pravda, tak to iba potvrdzuje to, co som hovoril - ze spravodlivy fungujuci socialisticky system je iba naivnou utopiou.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Však nás už toľko nenaťahuj a prezraď kde majú to dokonalé zdravotníctvo nepoškvrnené socializmom.


----------



## Name user 1

pravdaze maximalizacia profitu v zdravotnictve nemoze fungovat uz z dovodu principu, kedze zriadovatelia by neradi liecili pacinetov, ktorych osetrovanie by bolo financne narocnejsie a 

sukromne poistovne a nemocnice budu "motivovane" maximalizaciou profitu, aby takyto pacientov co najskor a s co najnizsimi nakladmi "doliecilo" - to ci by bol naozaj vylieceni by ich nemuselo vobec zaujimat - 

napr nektore ukony by doktor doporucil pacientovi a poslal ho po nemocnici aby sa dopatral vzniku choroby... ale to vazeni cosi stoji - 

sukromnik, ktoreho zaujima, aby vyzil s danymi financiami, by pacienta nemusel vobec poslat po inych doktoroch, aby sa dopatral co mu naozaj je...kvoli spominanym nakladom casovym a financnym s takymito ukonmi 

uz bezne regresivne modely ukazu, ze vztah medzi starobou a cenou osetrovania tu je...problemom by bolo, ze poistovne by neradi zavadzali drahsie (ucinnejsie) metody liecenia

urcite za problemy, ktore si pacient sposobil sam by si mal priplatit premium v ramci poistenia... napr za rakovinu pluc z fajcenia ... ale aj tak sa to tazko konkretnemu pacientovi dokazuje v reale, pretoze su aj ine pricini vzniku rakoviny pluc

podla mna by teraz pomohlo ak by nemocnice boli transparetne v nakladani s majetkom a sutaze by boli verejne kontrolovatelne.. inak v ramci % vydavkov HDP sme pod priemerom OECD


----------



## kapibara

ho ho!!!
strana 405 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103272849&postcount=8092


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## kaxno

Hmm, premyslam, v ktorom vyzname si to myslel. Mne to najviac evokuje vyraz "rozmaznany", v kontexte "spoiled children", ale zase, samotne slovicko spoiled je aj "skazeny". 

Pytal som sa kolegu, co zil dlho v US a jeho manzelka je Americanka, ze ako by to najlepsie prelozil, a dockal som sa rovnakej odpovede, "podla kontextu"  

Neviem ci sme ako narod skazeny (aj ked sudiac podla stavu mladeze hej), a neviem ci sme rozmaznany (to by sa dalo povedat o Frantikoch, mozno)  

Ale zaujima ma Tvoj pohlad na vec a sirsi kontex, v ktorom si k tomuto slovicku dospel. Cize poprosim si dalsie vysvetlenie. 

Osobne to je vychovou, resp. absenciou spravneho vzdelania. Ked ludi neucime od mladeho veku elementarnym socialnym a zdravotnym navykom, dopada to zle, rovnako ked ich neucime slusnosti. Staci sa pozriet na ten nedavny blog od jednej Slovenky, co zije v Nemecku, ze ako tam veci funguju. 

@ Kapibara - spoliation je tusim zbijanie, co je ine, nie?


----------



## kapibara

Ano aj. 
To slovo ma vela vyznamov a vsetky tie slova su presne to, co chce Milan vyjadrit na adresu Slovakov a ich vladnych cinitelov pod pojmom spoiled. = rozmaznat, pokazit, znicit, znasilnit, zmarit, naporcovat, ukoristit, rozkrajat....

uz sme sa o tom bavili, pamatas Kaxno? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103247892&postcount=8089


----------



## ov_79

Strummer said:


> Oni sa ale neodklanaju dobrovolne, boli k tomu viac menej donuteni okolnostami... po tom co sa im v roku 2003 postavil na odpor argentinsky prezident Nestor Kirchner a nasledne aj dalsie krajiny Latinskej Ameriky, IMF takmer skrachovalo a bolo donutene dost zmenit svoj pristup. *Skoda ze sa ich nepodarilo zlikvidovat uplne, ale aj to raz pride.*
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2010/oct/27/nestor-kirchner-argentina-imf


Toho se rád dožiju, ale zatím nejsem optimista. Co tě vede k myšlence, že bude MMF zlikvidován? Bohužel nevidím, co by tomu mělo nasvědčovat.


----------



## Strummer

ov_79 said:


> Toho se rád dožiju, ale zatím nejsem optimista. Co tě vede k myšlence, že bude MMF zlikvidován? Bohužel nevidím, co by tomu mělo nasvědčovat.


Ja som optimista, myslim sie ze ako sa bude postupne presuvat tazisko svetovej ekonomiky do Ciny, tak tieto institucie stratia zdroje finacovania, ich vplyv sa bude zmensovat a postupne zaniknu.


----------



## Strummer

Na konci tej signatury je otaznik :lol:


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Strummer

Pre Philla plati iny vers z tej pesnicky:

*"myslíš že ti povýšia tvoje idoly na bohov?"*










:lol:


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## Strummer

No, myslim ze moje posty su tak 50% k teme developmentu BA, tak ma nedavaj na rovnaku uroven s milanom


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Ja osobne tu momentalne zistujem, ci sa da Slovensko a Slovaci zcivilizovat natolko, aby som sa do tej krajiny niekedy dokazal vratit.


To sa skôr dočkáš leteckého spojenia Dublin - Námestovo.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Ph


----------



## Strummer

Forumeri, ktori este neboli pourazani Milanom Zitnakom, hlaste sa u sudruha Zincicu.


----------



## ov_79

*Zásah admina?*

*[Slovakia] Ekonomika a podnikanie* patří k tomu věcně lepšímu, co si lze na SSC přečíst. Zvlášť pro nás, kdo jsme jazykově omezeni (EN CZ SK PL) . Osobní narážky mi z principu nevadí, pokud mají vtip, úroveň a objevují se zřídka. Bohužel, poslední tři stránky jsou v tomto ohledu otřesné. Jestli proti sobě opravdu něco máte, vyříkejte si to osobně nebo přes Private Messages. Je nás určitě víc, kdo budeme rádi, když se vlákno vrátí k ekonomice a podnikání.


----------



## Anuris

*What a surprise...*

Vládny materiál o SPP pripravovala J&T


----------



## potkanX

jezismarija, takto okato? ale co sa divim, na slovensku to predsa funguje tak, ze zasa stupnu preferencie...


----------



## Sukino

Anuris said:


> Vládny materiál o SPP pripravovala J&T


----------



## Anuris




----------



## i15

Ked anonym zverenil na internete udajny vysetrovaci spis, ludia sli protestovat pred Pentu. JnT viditelne tuneluje stat cez elektronicke myto, plyn a ked je minister financii zo Smeru, zaraba na operaciach s menou. Som zvedavy aka bude teraz reakcia. Alebo aj teraz bude platit, ze su rovni a rovnejsi?


----------



## Sukino

i15 said:


> Ked anonym zverenil na internete udajny vysetrovaci spis, ludia sli protestovat pred Pentu. JnT viditelne tuneluje stat cez elektronicke myto, plyn a ked je minister financii zo Smeru, zaraba na operaciach s menou. Som zvedavy aka bude teraz reakcia. Alebo aj teraz bude platit, ze su rovni a rovnejsi?


Kedze nasledne ludia zvolili krstneho otca vsetkych goril, tak nasledovalo hromadne rozcarovanie a sklamanie tipujem.
Osobne som si uz od tych protestov od zaciatku zo skusenosti nic nesluboval. Pretoze problemom Slovenska neboli jeho spicky, ale tie masy, ktore ich produkuju a ich podporuju.
Samozrejme teraz maju oligarchovia tolko penazi a moci, ze si to podhubie mozu pohodlne prizivovat a spoliehat sa na ludi, ktorym staci aj podhodena ohlodana kost.


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## easyman

^^
OK, nesledujem slovenske spravy a ked som otvoril pred par minutami sme a chcel si o tom nieco precitat, nepostrehol som z titulkov zoadnu zmienku o tom co pises. V pravde, hn, trende detto. Viem, ze su to denniky patriace do nejakej sfery vplyvu, ale ani jeden clanocek? Po vyhladavani som sa z blogov Sulika a Hlinu dozvedel o co sa zhruba jedna. Odkial sa vlastne da dozvediet plusminus nestranne, co sa na SK deje?

Ak by bola aspon zcasti pravda, co pises (nespochybnujem, len chcelo by to vysvetlenie druhej strany), pricom predpokladam, ze v slovenskom prostredi je takyto pokus o o.eb na verejne zdroje vcelku realny, preco sa este internetom nesiria overitelne a nespochybnitelne informacie, ktore by tento pokus v zarodku zarazili a vsetkych zucastnenych postavili ked nie k muru, tak aspon do chladku ? To uz ti ludia, ktori sa tam bezprostredne nachadzaju a o ktorych dane ( a buduce dane) sa zlodejske paprce usiluju, uz maju naozaj vsetko na haku? Ak zoberiem len tych 750 milionov a podelim to medzi zdanovanych ludi odhadom 2,5 miliona, je to 300 eur na hlavu. Je to vela alebo malo na to, aby som sa ozval, ak by mi ich siel niekto takto na drzovku zobrat? Hra sa tam zas nejaky futbal alebo hokej, ktory zamestnava kriticku masu? Co ine ako taketo nieco by mohlo byt tou poslednou slamkou co da dolu tavu? Nerobi tam niekto aspon maly piknik pri hrade? Ja som schopny doletiet do Viedne najskor v nedelu, z principu som pripraveny podporit na par dni...


----------



## Sukino

zaq- said:


> - svet stoji na prahu jednej z najvacsich revolucii v ohlade zasobovania fosilnymi palivami - bridlicovy plyn a ropa


mytus

napr
http://www.euractiv.com/energy/expert-cheap-shale-gas-bubble-bu-news-519931

Je to cele zalozene na nerealnom predpokladanom mnozstve ropy a plynu, resp. ich lacnej dostupnosti.


----------



## zaq-

Na


----------



## zaq-

Te


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[B


----------



## Name user 1

zaq sa rymuje s kvak


----------



## zaq-

*pokracovanie, ktore bude zaroven splnenym slubom Kaxnovi, pri vysvetlovani urciteho vyznamu*

..


----------



## zaq-

*pokracovanie...*

[I


----------



## zaq-

[I


----------



## zaq-

A n


----------



## zaq-

Me


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> Zaujimavejsie by vsak bolo poznat zivotopisy aj dalsich slovenskych zlodejov a tunelarov, ktori sa hraju na podnikatelov a financne skupiny


Nech sa paci, tu je zivotopis celozivotneho analneho skialpinistu a karierneho prospechara, ktory sa aktualne nechava oslovovat "minister hospodarstva":

Malatinský sa vždy upínal na silnejších


----------



## Strummer

wizard112 said:


> Neviem prísť na to, prečo je tak hlboko v dnešnej spoločnosti zakorenený názor, že ďalšie generácie sa musia (resp. mali by) mať stále lepšie a lepšie.


Pretoze ak by sme vychadzali z predpokladu, ze dalsie generacie sa budu mat horsie a horsie, tak zistime, ze podstatna cast dnes vyvijanej ekonomickej aktivity, ktorou ludia travia 90% svojich zivotov, nedava zmysel. Podstatou zivota ludi je rozmnozit sa a zabezpecit lepsi zivot svojim detom, tak to bolo miliony rokov a tak je to aj dnes.


----------



## Qwert

wizard112 said:


> Neviem prísť na to, prečo je tak hlboko v dnešnej spoločnosti zakorenený názor, že ďalšie generácie sa musia (resp. mali by) mať stále lepšie a lepšie. Verím, že mnohí ľudia, ktorí sú už dnes priamo konfrontovaní s touto situáciou, sú frustrovaní, ale ja som s týmto vývojom skratka uzrozumený a beriem to ako realitu. Dokonca si myslím, že spoločnosť na to, v akom je srabe a do aké sa ešte len dostane, správa na moje prekvapenie až príliš pokojne a vyrovnane a zatiaľ sa asi spolieha na tie svetlejšie zajtrajšky.


Určite neexistuje žiaden prírodný zákon, podľa ktorého by sa každá generácia musela mať nevyhnutne lepšie ako predošlá, ale ľudia si na to jednoducho zvykli, pretože minimálne v podmienkach západnej civilizácie (ale aj v iných) to už veľmi dlho platí. Vyskytli sa nejaké dočasné prepady, ale na princípe sa nič dlhodobo nemenilo až doteraz.

Súhlasím so Strummerom v tom, že každá jedna civilizácia sa vždy snažila vyvíjať a rásť tak, aby sa každá nasledujúca generácia mala lepšie. Nie všetky uspeli, ale z ľudskej prirodzenosti tá snaha vyplýva. Dovolím si povedať, že tým sa líšime od zvierat, tie dokážu svojim mláďatám zabezpečiť len práve taký život, ako majú oni sami, nie lepší. Ľudí táto snaha doviedla až tam, kde sú teraz. Keď nejaká civilizácia prestane zabezpečovať nasledujúcim generáciám lepší život, začína sa jej úpadok.


----------



## KLEPETO

Ešte je tu otázka nakoľko tú snahu terajšej generácie aby sa tá nasledujúca mala lepšie, ovplyvňujú volebné výsledky.


----------



## Anuris

Qwert to pekne povedal, no na druhej strane nekonecny rast a zlepsovanie, ci uz ekonomiky, zivotnej urovne, hdp, spotreby, populacie, dlzky zivota atd. je nemozny a raz musi zakonite narazit na svoje prirodzene limity. Vyspela a zodpovedna spolocnost by si mala toto uvedomit a pri dosiahnuti urcitej urovne blahobytu by jej cielom mala byt dlhodobo udrzatelna stabilita pre dalsie generacie aj spolocnost ako taku. Ked sa ja mam dobre, preco by sa moje deti mali mat este lepsie? Bohuzial, tu uz narazame na neukojitelnu ludsku nenazranost a chamtivost, ktora nema nikdy dost... A ti, co sa maju najlepsie, su spravidla ti najnenazranejsi najnarocnejsi – nielen vo vztahu k buducnosti svojich deti, ale aj (hlavne?) k svojej vlastnej. Snaha o neustaly rozvoj a rast, ktora je v pociatocnych fazach impulzom k napredovaniu spolocnosti, sa teda neskor moze premenit v zdroj jej upadku az zaniku.


----------



## wuane

Podla mna 90% progresu a rastu by malo byt zamerane na energeticku efektivnost,zelene technologie,efektivnost pri vyrobe potravin a celkovo na udrzatelnost chodu planty.Tam ma ludstvo velke rezervy,a mohlo by tam uplatnit svoj potencial,ludske zdroje,vyvoj a vyskum na desiatky rokov dopredu.


----------



## Anuris

Foto vylet do rannokapitalistickej minulosti, ktory nazorne ilustruje, preco ujo Marx povazoval kapitalizmus v jeho povodnej forme (bez neskorsich "socialistickych" uprav) za vykoristovatelsky system...


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## Anuris

^^ Áno, určite si namiesto školy chodil na 10 hodinove šichty do uholnej bane za 0,75 dolára na deň... hno:


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## Anuris

Foto reportáž, okrem toho, že je sama o sebe zaujímavá, bola určená predovšetkým neoliberalnym frikulinom, pre ktorých prívlastok "socialisticky" predstavuje najhrubsiu urážku a ujo Marx stelesnenie samotného diabla. Nechcú pritom vidieť, že systém, v ktorom dnes žijú, nemá s pôvodným kapitalizmom, ktorý ideologicky uctievaju, nič spoločne a svoj dnešný humannejsi charakter nadobudol vďaka úsiliu nenavidenych ľavicových hnutí, ktore boli ovplyvnené práve Marxom, co bol inak velmi zdatny filozof, aj ked v niektorých otazkach prilis radikálny.

Nič extrémne ani prehnane emocionalne tam z mojej strany nebolo. Dokonca som sa zámerne vyvaroval zmienke o tom, že je to reportáž z USA, aby to nebolo najmä z tvojej strany po nasich poslednych diskusiach vnímane ako moja ucelova snaha si za každú cenu do tejto krajiny kopnut. Rovnaké podmienky totiž kedysi panovali aj v európskych krajinách, hoci by sme sa možno mohli baviť o tom, či USA pri náprave tohoto stavu neboli (tak ako v pripade odstranovania rasovej diskriminacie) opäť trochu pozadu.


----------



## zaq-

..


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## Strummer

Index kvality zivota krajin OECD:

http://www.oecdbetterlifeindex.org/#/11111111111

http://www.oecdbetterlifeindex.org/countries/slovak-republic/


----------



## zaq-

:l


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## zaq-

Al


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> :lol:
> 
> Najpriatelskejsie a najmenej priatelske krajiny, co sa tyka spravania sa domaceho obyvatelstva voci turistom:
> 
> 
> Typicka slovenska pohostinnost my arse!
> 
> 
> Taktiez to typicke slovenske stazovanie sa na ,,arogantnych'' Rakusanov. :lol:
> 
> Ta mapa nam dava najlepsi obraz, kto je tu skutocne primitivne arogantne hovado.


Skvela mapa. kay: Dokonale potvrdzuje, aki sme my Slovaci zaostali a nepriatelski dementi... alebo mozno aj nie...

Zaujimalo ma akou metodikou sa da nieco taketo vobec merat, navyse v tak globalnom meritku, a preco su ako najmenej priatelske uvadzane krajiny, ktorych obyvatelstvo byva ostrielanymi cestovatelmi oznacovane za velmi pohostinne, kulturne a inteligentne (napr. Iranci).

Preto som si pozrel aj zdrojovy dokument a neprekvapivo je to cele jeden velky, nabubrely bullshit, pri ktorom sa zrejme ekonomovia (World Economic Forum) snazia hrat na sociologov a to tak, ze sa ludi z kazdej krajiny pytali nasledovnu otazku: "How welcome are foreign visitors in your country?", na ktoru mali respondenti odpovedat na skale 1 (very unwelcome) po 7 (very welcome), pricom vysledne hodnotenie krajiny je rezultatom vazeneho priemeru vsetkych hodnoteni. Tieto vysledky su z hladiska toho, o com maju formalne vypovedat, nerelevantne uz preto, ze neodrazaju "objektivne" vnimanie jednotlivych krajin cudzincami, ale iba ako domaci subjektivne posudzuju samych seba/svojich krajanov. Ak by sme z toho teda chceli vyvodzovat nejaky zaver, tak potom by nim bolo, ze Slovaci su az prehnane sebakriticki (napokon, ty si tejto "narodnej" crty zivym dokazom ), zatial co "arogantni" Rakusania sa samolubo pysia vlastnou pohostinnostou. 

K rozsahu a charakteristike vzorky som sa v zdrojovom dokumente nedopracoval, ale rychle googlenie mi vyhodilo tento blog od americkej antropologicky, ktora stravila niekolko rokov v "najnepriatelskejsej krajine na svete", Bolivii, a podla jej zisteni tvorila tamojsiu vzorku skupina 72 bolivijskych biznismenov, pricom ich vypovede vobec nezodpovedaju jej osobnym skusenostiam.

Takze fakt vynikajuci "vyskum". :applause: Aj nadalej pre svoje tvrdenia selektivne vyhladavaj taketo "dokazy" a utuzuj sa vo svojej nazorovej bubline.

Tvoj vlastny obrazok :










A pridavam este jeden dalsi, ktory mozes nabuduce pouzit ty na mna :


----------



## Name user 1

zaq- said:


> :lol:
> 
> Najpriatelskejsie a najmenej priatelske krajiny, co sa tyka spravania sa domaceho obyvatelstva voci turistom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typicka slovenska pohostinnost my arse!
> 
> 
> Taktiez to typicke slovenske stazovanie sa na ,,arogantnych'' Rakusanov. :lol:
> 
> Ta mapa nam dava najlepsi obraz, kto je tu skutocne primitivne arogantne hovado.


http://gringotambo.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/how-unfriendly-is-bolivia-to-tourists/ - jeden zrejme rozhorceny Bolivijcan

The “Executive Opinion Survey” was conducted with 72 Bolivian businesspeople through an online survey. In other words, these numbers do not come from asking tourists whether they thought Bolivians were friendly towards them. It actually measures whether Bolivian businesspeople think other Bolivians are friendly to “foreign visitors,” a category which includes not only tourists but others kinds of travelers. (They also asked these businesspeople whether they would recommend fellow business travelers coming to Bolivia to extend their stay for leisure, giving the data for section 12.03 above).

*takze vyzera to tak, ze metodologia je postavena na tom, ze emailom su o pohostinnosti slovakov dotazovani slovenski obchodnici... 
*

:lol:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> Ten zvysok tvojho postu ma vsak rychlo vytriezvel z navalu tej prvopociatocnej euforie a nadsenia.
> A zistil som vlastne, ze z tvojej strany islo iba o ironiu a znova si klasicky vklzol do toho nasho slovenskeho stavu napadania a utocenia na tu stranu, ktora nam kritiku vyslovila.
> Pozeram, ze od Harabina, Smeru, SDKU, alebo celkovo slovenskych politikov a ludi na ,,zodpovednych'' miestach si sa dokazal vela naucit a bol si naozaj pozornym ziakom.


Nenaucil som sa to ani od Harabina, ani od Smeru s SDKU, ale od teba, kedze som ti zamerne odpisal v "light" verzii tvojho stylu komunikacie.  Gro prispevku ale aj tak tvorilo pomerne neutralne a vecne vysvetlenie, preco ten vyskum, okolo ktoreho si postavil 3 haterske prispevky, nema ziadnu vypovednu hodnotu.

Namiesto toho, aby si to bud uznal alebo naopak poskytol nejake protiargumenty, ktore by dokazali, ze sa vo svojhom hodnoteni toho vyskumu mylim, si vo svojej reakcii ucukol inym smerom (ad hominem konstatovanie od koho som sa co naucil) s tym, ze "pocty turistov prichadzajich na Slovensko a ich skusenosti s touto krajinou ti urcite davaju za pravdu", co je iba dalsie, nicim nepodporene, prazdne vyjadrenie...

Ja si vsak nemyslim, ze vsetko je presne opacne ako to vidi a mysli si zaq, ze Slovaci su dokonali a najpohostinejsi narod na svete a ze Slovensko nema ziadne problemy. Ma ich vela, ale nevidim zmysel ani prinos v tom, aby sme celu krajinu prehnane demonizovali a hrali sa na nejakych Self-hating Slovaks, podradnych voci dokonalym Zapadniarom.

Agresivnou a utocnou komunikaciou, ktora vykresluje realitu este horsie, nez aka v skutocnosti je, nikoho nezmenis. Maximalne tym mozes podporit dalsi upadok kritizovanej skupiny – arogantnost tych arogantnych drazdenim umocnis, elan tych pokornejsich a slusnejsich zadusis v negativizme.

Vecnych kritikov a hundrosov, pre ktorych je ich rodna krajina tou najhorsou zumpou na svete, je Slovensko rovnako (ak nie viac) plne ako arogantnych hovied, zavistlovcov, hejslovakov atd. Zial, vplyvu tychto negativistickych kriklunov podlieha najviac prave ta slusna a phostinna vacsina, ktora ich tvrdenia sama reprodukuje a prispieva tak k celospolocenskemu sireniu vseobecneho pesimizmu a apatie.

Toto menenie naroda cez internet je celkovo strata casu. Ja sa svojim obcasnymi "rypavymi" reakciami tak trochu snazim zmenit teba  a ako vidno, je to marna snaha, takze ked to nejde ani s jednotlivcom, s narodom, ci aspon s internetovou komunitou, je to beznadejne. Cim skor si to uvedomis a definitivne sa tejto ambicie vzdas, tym lepsie pre teba, tvoju psychicku pohodu a osobny zivot.


----------



## Strummer

Ale toto nie je o ekonomii. Ekonomia (neoklasicka aj keynesianska) vobec neriesi ze by mohli existovat nejake limity rastu. Toto je cele o fyzike a geologii, ekonomia sa k tomu vobec nema ako vyjadrit. Co je aj vidiet z toho Krugmanovho clanku. O nasej buducnosti rozhoduju ludia, ktori su uplne odtrhnuti od reality... je to ako keby o nas rozhodovali farari a knazi. Asi taky je vztah dnesnej ekonomie k realnemu svetu.


----------



## zaq-

Ta


----------



## zaq-

In


----------



## zaq-

My


----------



## motooo

Ten trapny moment, ked niekto, kto diagnostikuje vsetkych naokolo ako dementnych, retardovanych a mentalne chorych sa bavi sam so sebou. 
:rofl:


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## motooo

^^ Len mi pride komicke, ako si vystacis aj sam so sebou a reagujes sam na seba a pritom su tvoje posty plne urazok kto vsetko je mentalne chory a preco. A vsetko na zaklade Tkacovho statusu o divadelnej hre, ktoru nevidel a vlastne si ju nevidel ani ty, ale citujes co sa tam hovori. :lol:

Cele tie tvoje uvahy su zalozene na tom, co si niekde precitas, kedze si mimo Slovenska a prave preto mi to pride zvlastne, ked niekto chce menit Slovensko a je doslova mimo Slovenska. Ved o to ti primarne ide, ci sa mylim? Zmenit Slovensko. Ale myslim si, ze snazit sa menit Slovensko a poznat realitu len z internetovych vydani novin a statusov na FB je ako riadit firmu cez mobil z karibiku. 

Niesom ekonom, tak ako aj ty nakoniec, ale to o tych mzdach sa mi zda presne naopak. A mysliet si, ze ked zvysis mzdy, tak sa krajina stane automaticky bohatsou, mi pride nelogicke, lebo si myslim, ze to je presne naopak. Ked krajina zbohatne, tak ma vyssie mzdy. Lebo si nemyslim, ze keby napr v Moldavsku zacali mat vsetci mzdy take ako v Belgicku, tak sa hned stane takou bohatou krajina. Lebo to Moldavsko proste nema na to, aby si tie Belgicke mzdy mohlo dovolit. Pokial teda nechce mat dlh 150%HDP ako tie bohate krajiny. Len problem je, ze tej chudobnej krajine nepozicaju tak ako pozicaju tej so 150% dlhom. 
Niesom ekonom, ale moj sedliacky rozum mi proste hovori, ze najprv krajina musi zacat niecim zarabat, aby sa postupne dvihali mzdy z toho co zarobi a tym sa postupne dvihala zivotna uroven a s tym aj priemerne mzdy. A v sucasnosti, pokial nema nejake nerastne bohatstvo, tak moze zarobit len inovaciami, alebo cestovnym ruchom.


----------



## zaq-

De


----------



## zaq-

A i


----------



## zaq-

Mi


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Definuj, ako ma ,,krajina zbohatnut'', aby mohla platit adekvatne mzdy?


Su len tri sposoby:

1. ukradnut bohatstvo inym krajinam (toto bol najbeznejsi sposob od 16teho do polovice 20teho storocia),

2. mat na svojom uzemi vzacne prirodne zdroje a vediet si ich ochranit pred sposobom c. 1,

3. produkovat tovary ktore su realne potrebne pre ine krajiny.

Tieto sa daju rozne kombinovat, ale ziadny iny sposob neexistuje. V prvom bode je zahrnute aj pranie spinavych penazi... oops, teda vlastne "financne sluzby" ako sa tomu hovori , plus dalsie podobne aktivity ktore su v podstate extrakciou bohatstva inych krajin).


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Povazujes Rusko a poniektore africke krajiny za bohate, alebo za tie, v ktorych by si chcel zit, pripadne do nich ludia masovo emigruju koli ich vysokej zivotnej urovni?


Rusko je extremne bohata krajina, o com svedci napriklad ich verejny dlh, momentalne na urovni 8.4% HDP. Problemom je rozdelenie tohto bohatstva medzi obyvatelmi, to je ale dalsia tema. To co som vymenoval, su sposoby ako sa da *ziskat* bohatstvo pre krajinu. Co sa s tym bohatstvom deje nasledne, je uz na dalsiu diskusiu.


----------



## zaq-

Ot


----------



## motooo

zaq- said:


> Definuj, ako ma ,,krajina zbohatnut'', aby mohla platit adekvatne ?


V poslednej vete mojho postu som to pisal, myslim ze Strummer to pomenoval tiez, aj ked ja som uvazoval len s tymi legalnymi.  
A pokial nema krajina nerastne bohatstvo, tak uz moze zbohatnut len na vyrobe nejakych specifickych tovaroch a sluzbach o ktore je vo svete zaujem a neprodukuje ich nikto iny, resp. v slabsej kvalite. Zbrojarstvo, nove technologie, pripadne nejake IT zalezitosti a este mozno cestovny ruch.


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Mimochodom, to ruske bohatstvo je relativne a pochadza iba z docasnych vysokych cien ropy a plynu.
> Ked Amici budu chciet - a oni naozaj chcu, zatlacia na ceny(co uz robia) a Rusko sa ekonomicky rozpadne ako domcek z karat.












Vidis to malicke zelene uplne hore? To je americka "bridlicova ropa" (Light Tight Oil). Podla poslednej spravy (World Energy Outlook) IEA co vysla pred tyzdnom, nastane vrchol tazby koncom tohto destarocia, a po roku 2020 uz bude tazba LTO prudko klesat k nule. A to su este optimisti, vacsina objektivnych pozorovatelov predpoklada vrchol na jar 2015. Takze by sa mali americania s tym "zatlacenim" poponahlat 

A michodom, to je ta ista IEA (International Energy Agency) ktora este pred rokom hovorila o "revolucii" ktoru tu aj ty s oblubou zvyknes citovat, a ktora prebehla vsetkymi mediami. V aktualnej sprave uz o ziadnej revolucii nie je ani slovo.


----------



## zaq-

To


----------



## Strummer

Moj pohlad? To su konkretne cisla, a konkretny pohlad agentury IEA. Takzvany "realny svet". Co je preboha "konspiracne" na sprave najvacsej svetovej energetickej agentury? Mimochodom, ta ista sprava je citovana aj v tom tvojom threade v tomto poste. Komicke ale je, ze dotycny poster z clanku vynechal najdolezitejsie odstavce:



> U.S. output will plateau after 2020 and the nation will lose its top ranking at the start of the 2030s, the IEA said.
> 
> “We do not expect this trend will continue after 2020s,” Fatih Birol, the agency’s chief economist, said in London today. “It will come to a plateau and decline as a result of the limited resource base of light tight oil.”





> “The U.S. moves steadily towards meeting all of its energy needs from domestic resources by 2035,” the IEA said. “But this does not mean that the world is on the cusp of a new era of oil abundance. Light, tight oil shakes the next 10 years, but leaves the longer term unstirred. The Middle East, the only large source of low-cost oil, remains at the center of the longer-term outlook.”


A este jedna statistika k rope:



> For 1999 to 2005 inclusive, globally spent $1.5 Trillion to offset declines and to boost production by an average of 2.5 mbpd, relative to 1998–$0.6 million per one bpd average increase in production.
> 
> For 2006 to 2012 inclusive, globally we spent $3.5 Trillion to offset declines and to boost production by an average of 0.1 mbpd, relative to 2005–$35 million per one bpd average increase in production.
> 
> *Therefore, we have seen a 58 fold increase in the capital costs necessary (per bpd of average increased production) to offset production declines and to show one bpd of increased average incremental production as we went from the 1998 to 2005 time period to 2005 to 2012 time period.*
> 
> As the incremental increase in production approaches zero, the capital costs required to show an incremental one bpd increase in production approaches infinity.


Capex (capital expenses, cize investicne naklady) na jeden dodatocny vytazeny barel ropy za den stupli v obdobi 2005-2012 58-nasobne, oproti obdobiu 1998-2005. Tak tomu hovorim "revolucia" :cheers:


----------



## motooo

zaq- said:


> Iri, ti maju iba zopar ovci a tie mzdy platia bez problemov


Nechcem sa dotknut "tvojho" Irska, ale nema okrem tych par ovci aj dlh cca 130% HDP?? A necerpalo donedavna pomoc z Eurovalu? Takze niesom si isty, ci sa to da nazvat ze to je bez problemov. Niesom ekonom, ale ked je krajina po krk v dlhoch, tak mi to nepride ako priklad tej uspesnej "bohatej" krajiny.


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## zaq-

Po


----------



## zaq-

Ke


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> Takze znova sme pri tom istom.
> 
> Ty a Slovaci sme uplne rovnaki, ako su ludia na Zapade.


Kde som nieco taketo napisal? Kde som vo svojom poslednom prispevku porovnaval Slovakov alebo seba s ludmi na Zapade? Pisal som o ludoch vo vseobecnosti, o nas ako o ludskom druhu. Tieto narodnostne a regionalne rozdiely, ktorymi si ty tak posadnuty, som vobec neriesil. Netvrdim, ze taketo rozdiely neexistuju, ze uznavane hodnoty sa medzi kulturami nelisia, ze podoba vseobecne zavaznych noriem a miera ich vynucovania v jednotlivych spolocnostiach nie je rozna. Ze v jednom spolocenstve ludi nemoze byt vyssia koncetracia grazlov ako v inom (to nie je v rozpore so slusnou vacsinou). Zaroven ich ale ani neabsolutizujem, nedelim staty na zaostale a civilizovane, nezovseobecnujem nejake negativne alebo pozitivne vlastnosti na vsetkych prislusnikov urciteho naroda. Pretoze medzi ludmi v ramci jedneho naroda existuju omnoho vacsie rozdiely ako medzi narodmi navzajom.

Napokon, kto su to ti "ludia na Zapade"? To je nejake jednoliata masa, ktora disponuje istym suborom vlastnosti, ktore su v absolutnom protiklade s povahou ktorehokolvek Slovaka? Nehlasal uz raz nieco podobne jeden civilizovany Rakusan/Nemec, ktory tiez uznaval len jednu nadradenu (cestnu, inteligentnu, pracovitu, kultivovanu atd.) arijsku rasu a prislusnici vsetkych ostatnych narodov a etnik, vratane Slovanov, prenho boli iba ludsky odpad stelesnujuci tie najhorsie charakteristiky a preto suci k vyhladeniu? Ale nejde mi o to lacnymi prirovnaniami spajat Zapad a jeho hodnoty s Hitlerom. Ani Stalin nie je obrazom Vychodu. Zvratene ideologie a psychopati, ktori ich budu presadzovat, mozu mat povod v lubovolnej casti sveta. Kazdopadne, taketo delenie narodov, ktoreho je nacizmus extremnym prikladom, povazujem za velmi zjednodusujuce a pre mna osobne dost irelevantne. Mozno sa zaoberat rozsirenostou urcitych javov (napr. korupcia alebo obcianska angazovanost) a podobou roznych systemov (politickeho, pravneho, vzdelavacieho, etickeho, socialneho, trestnopravneho atd.) v jednotlivych spolocnostiach a na zaklade nich robit porovnavania, kde co ako funguje a z coho by si horsie hodnotene krajiny mohli vziat priklad od tych lepsie hodnotenych. Prisudzovat narodom cely rad specifickych vlastnosti a podla toho ich hierarchizovat na primitivne a vyspele sluzi akurat tak sireniu stereotypov a vytvaraniu nepriatelskych barier medzi ludmi. Takyto sposob myslenia bol uz davno odmietnuty aj na samotnom Zapade - vola sa to unilinearna socialna evolucia, sluzilo to na podporu kolonializmu, rasizmu a otroctva a uz dobrych 100 rokov to nikto neberie vazne.



zaq- said:


> Samozrejme, ked vsak ide o rozdiely s menej civilizovanymi krajinami, ako je Slovensko, pri ktorych Slovaci vypadaju lepsie, vtedy kazdy s vitaznym usmevom v duchu a zaroven s ohromnym pohorsenim navonok na tieto narody/narodnosti ukazuje prstom a posmesne sa vyjadruje na ich adresu..


Neviem, ci sa toto tyka prave mna...



Anuris said:


> S tymto pristupom sa mozno stretnut aj na tomto fore. Paradoxne, krajiny, ktore maju byt synonymom zaostalosti (Rumunsko, Mongolsko, cely Balkan atd.) a na ktorych uroven v predmetnej oblasti kritiky vraj Slovensko klesa, su na tom casto omnoho lepsie ako my (napr. hlavna stanica v Ulanbatare, MHD na Balkane atd.).





zaq- said:


> Dalsou samozrejmostou je vsak fakt, ze kazdy jeden z tychto ludi vidi sam seba presne tak, ako ty sam - ako slusneho a dokonaleho cloveka a s nenavistou ukazuje prave na tych druhych.


Ja sa nevidim ako dokonaly, ale nemam potrebu riesit svoje nedostatky a zlyhania na verejnom internetovom fore (o architekture a vystavbe) s cudzim clovekom. 



zaq- said:


> A znova uplne vsetko, co ja kritizujem na tebe, ty mi vracias presne tou istou mierou a obvinujes ma presne z tych istych veci, ktore ja vycitam tebe.


Mne len prislo absurdne, ked mi chces prisudit to, ze nevidim rozdiely medzi ludmi a vsetkych povazujem za svine a hajzlov. A hovori mi to niekto, kto v predchadzajucom prispevku cele osadentsvo tohto fora sam uz asi miliontykrat oznacil za svine a hajzlov. Kto povedal, ze "ludia su prasata a bez politickej korektnosti sa tak aj spravaju". Kto pravidelne odsudzuje cele narody atd.

Napriek tomu som sa mal aj nad toto povzniest, tie prve 4 ad hominem vety v tretom odseku si odpustit a tebou ako osobou, ani tvojimi invektivami a psycho rozborami, sa uz vobec nezaoberat. Bud diskutovat vecne alebo vobec. Aj cely tento prispevok je vlastne zbytocny. Pravdupovediac som na seba tak trochu nastvany, ze som ho vobec napisal a odoslal...


----------



## Strummer

Dalsie celkom prehladne a zrozumitelne napisane zhrnutie toho, co nas caka v nasledujucich rokoch:

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...um-geologist-peak-oil-break-economy-recession


----------



## fiat

Citam tento thread uz dost dlho a asi viem, o com Milan pise (aj ked dost expresivnym jazykom). My budujeme demokraticku spolocnost suc poznaceni pozostatkami socialistickej moralky. Pre tych, ktori to nezazili, par zakladnych principov: 1. Kto nekrade, okrada svoju rodinu. Specificka forma tohto principu znie: Len blbec plati dane. 2. Ak potrebujes ziskat neopravnenu vyhodu, vzdy najdes nejakeho pribuzneho alebo znameho na vhodnej funkcii, ktory ti tuto vyhodu na oplatku alebo za odmenu umozni ziskat. V minulosti malo toto pravidlo formu jedneho zo "zazrakov" socializmu: V obchodoch nic nedostat, ale ludia maju vsetko :lol:.
Po formalnej - institucionalnej stranke sice zijeme v demokratickej spolocnosti, ale v praxi tato moralka vedie nielen k nedostatku verejnych zdrojov, k nevymozitelnosti prava a k dalsim neduhom, ktore Milan spomina, ale aj k moralnemu upadku spolocnosti (ked kradnu a podvadzaju ti na najvyssich miestach a nic sa im nestane, preco by som nekradol aj ja?) Iste, aj v spolocnostiach, ktore buduju demokraciu sto a viac rokov, sa vyskytuju ludia s podobnou moralkou, ale vacsinova spolocnost tuto moralku odsudzuje, kym u nas "uspesnych" nositelov tejto moralky potichu obdivujeme.
Rychle riesenie tohto stavu, o ktore sa snazi Milan, neexistuje. Stara generacia musi postupne vymriet a nova si postupne uvedomi, ze nekradnut, neklamat a dodrziavat pravidla sa oplati.


----------



## zaq-

Vy


----------



## zaq-

[Q


----------



## Prievan

Aj takto sa robi biznis vo svete
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/dec/20/conservative-groups-1bn-against-climate-change


----------



## zaq-

3:31

_,,Everything passes, everything changes
just do what you think you should do...''_





Ale, na Novy rok:







Prajem vsetkym stastny a vesely Novy Rok a najma, aby si v nom co najviac ludi na Slovenslu uvedomilo, ze zmena je v kazdom z nas a staci ochota a snaha na zmenu sameho seba u co najviac jednotlivcov a tato pride potom automaticky sama o sebe v celej spolocnosti.

Na to, aby Slovaci mohli nieco skutocne ziskat,
je potrebne si na zaciatok uvedomit, ze kazdy z nas sa musi co najviac zriect co najviac jeho doterajsich snov a tuzob.

Cim o viac je clovek ochotny prist a taktiez podelit sa o to s ostatnymi, 
tym viac moze ziskat on sam prave od ostatnych, ktori sa potom zacnu spravat tak isto k nemu, ako sa on sprava k nim.


----------



## zaq-

Samozrejme, pod tymi ,,zrieknutymi sa snami a tuzbami'' som myslel tie materialne.
Co sa tyka moralnych, tam limit prakticky neexistuje a tychto sa netreba zriekat uplne vobec.


----------



## Prievan

No tak teda najprv Slovensko, vacsina firiem o nejakej ekologii tu nema ani sajnu (moje osobne pozorovanie), financne skupiny tu zdevastovali nizke a vysoke Tatry a vladnemu aparatu nejaka pomoc pre ekologicky zamerane projekty je uplne ukradnuta. Cize sa da nejak tak povedat, ze je to tu katastrofalne a aj Cesi su od nas na hony daleko!!!!
A samozrejme aj spolocenska uvedomelost ohladne nejakych enviromentalnych problemov je nizka az ziadna.

poznamka: pouzivaj v tych tvojich siahodlhych prispevkoch prosim exaktne delenie, lebo potom clovek straca kontext, zvlast ked je clovek technik napr. ako ja.

Zapad rozdelme ho teda najskor na USA a EU
EU ma kopec roznych vizii a nariadeni ako znizovat emisie a robit veci ekologicky, ale
chyba (rovnako ako v ekonomike) nejaka kontrola dodrziavania. 
2. kopec nariadeni dokoncovali asi aj vytvarali uradnici, ktory (mam pocit) asi nevedia spocitat 1+1 inak by take nariadenie nemohlo nikdy vzniknut vid vizia nahradenia 20% paliva biopalivom. (treba si pozriet odborne clanky zacal by som s posudenim zivotneho cyklu pan Stanislav Stevo to ma pekne vysvetlene na http://www.idbjournal.sk/rubriky/pr...enie-zivotneho-cyklu-budov.html?page_id=13561)
3. kopec tychto nariadeni z dovodu aby boli realizovatelne v ramci EU a nebola znizena zivotna uroven obcanov EU vytvara enormny tlak na krajny mimo, ktore potom vyvazaju do EU mnozstvo roznych produktov napr na vyrobu biopaliva. cim vlastne sme nepriamo zodpovedny za zhorsenie enviromentalnej situacie v danej krajne.

USA: sa uz niekolko rokov spori s Cinou o znizeni emisii CO2 ale USA zo strachu straty ekonomickeho prventstva vecsinu tychto rozhovorov bojkotuje.

USA sa tiez neda hodnotit ako homogenny celok a su tam staty, ktore sa snazia zlepsovat pristup k ekologii a su aj take ktore skorej daju na lobing miestnych firiem a stazuju nasadenie novsich ekologickych rieseni (pozri si problem TESLA automobilky s statom Texas).

Globalne firmy a slovenska oligarchia (skus mi to priblizit), ale z mojho pohladu jediny vyrazny rozdiel je ze slovensky oligarch nikdy nebude mat 100 000$ denne na lobing (podplacanie zakonodarcov). Inak je podplacanie zle nech ho robi Slovak, Rus American, Nemec , Martan nevidim v tom rozdiel. Pouzivaju rovnake metody ovplivnovania spolocenskej mienky cez mainstreamove media. A su rovnaku chtivy za peniazmi, ze kvoli zisku dokazu aj vrazdit, svetovy dobivaju.



> Na Zapade nepotrebuju mentalny poloidioti jzdit na co najdrahsich autach, aj ked nemaju vo vrecku ani 5 euro a zaroven ani nemaju na beznin do tychto aut, ludia tam nie su chorbne zaujati na znackove veci, nechvalia sa, nepredvadzaju, dokazu zit v jednoduchych domoch ktore Slovaci povazuju za papundrekove, nepotrebuju na ich vystavbu 200 ton betonu a materialu, na Zapade je coraz viac rozsirujucim sa zivotnym stylom uz cele desatrocia zdrava strava, skladajuca sa z organickej stravy, mnozstva zeleniny a ryb - co je taky katastrofalny rozdiel medzi Zapadom a SLovenskom.


Neviem nevsimam si prilis auta, ale ked tak pozeram na fotky tak najcastejsia je vyssia stredna trieda, ale asi mas pravdu oni namaju problem tankovat do nich (len pre zaujimavost najpredavanejsie auto na slovensku je Fabia co je tusim nizsia trieda TU) a nasiel som aj pre Anglicko TU

na zovseobecnovanie som ti napisal "poznamku"


----------



## zaq-

Prievan said:


> No tak teda najprv Slovensko, vacsina firiem o nejakej ekologii tu nema ani sajnu (moje osobne pozorovanie), financne skupiny tu zdevastovali nizke a vysoke Tatry a vladnemu aparatu nejaka pomoc pre ekologicky zamerane projekty je uplne ukradnuta. Cize sa da nejak tak povedat, ze je to tu katastrofalne a aj Cesi su od nas na hony daleko!!!!
> A samozrejme aj spolocenska uvedomelost ohladne nejakych enviromentalnych problemov je nizka az ziadna.
> 
> poznamka: pouzivaj v tych tvojich siahodlhych prispevkoch prosim exaktne delenie, lebo potom clovek straca kontext, zvlast ked je clovek technik napr. ako ja.
> 
> Zapad rozdelme ho teda najskor na USA a EU
> EU ma kopec roznych vizii a nariadeni ako znizovat emisie a robit veci ekologicky, ale
> chyba (rovnako ako v ekonomike) nejaka kontrola dodrziavania.
> 2. kopec nariadeni dokoncovali asi aj vytvarali uradnici, ktory (mam pocit) asi nevedia spocitat 1+1 inak by take nariadenie nemohlo nikdy vzniknut vid vizia nahradenia 20% paliva biopalivom. (treba si pozriet odborne clanky zacal by som s posudenim zivotneho cyklu pan Stanislav Stevo to ma pekne vysvetlene na http://www.idbjournal.sk/rubriky/pr...enie-zivotneho-cyklu-budov.html?page_id=13561)
> 3. kopec tychto nariadeni z dovodu aby boli realizovatelne v ramci EU a nebola znizena zivotna uroven obcanov EU vytvara enormny tlak na krajny mimo, ktore potom vyvazaju do EU mnozstvo roznych produktov napr na vyrobu biopaliva. cim vlastne sme nepriamo zodpovedny za zhorsenie enviromentalnej situacie v danej krajne.
> 
> USA: sa uz niekolko rokov spori s Cinou o znizeni emisii CO2 ale USA zo strachu straty ekonomickeho prventstva vecsinu tychto rozhovorov bojkotuje.
> 
> USA sa tiez neda hodnotit ako homogenny celok a su tam staty, ktore sa snazia zlepsovat pristup k ekologii a su aj take ktore skorej daju na lobing miestnych firiem a stazuju nasadenie novsich ekologickych rieseni (pozri si problem TESLA automobilky s statom Texas).


K tomuto sa nejdem vyjadrovat, pretoze ako som ti to napisal v inom threade, na tieto veci mam iba svoj velmi obmedzeny laicky pohlad a necitim sa dostatocne kvlaifikovany, aby som tu o nich rozpisoval svoj subjektivny nazor.




Prievan said:


> Globalne firmy a slovenska oligarchia (skus mi to priblizit),


Tu sa budem znova opakovat, ale napisem to este raz z toho dovodu, ze cez Vianoce som dobrovolne vsetky prispevky radsej zmazal, aby vas tu uz dalej nedrazdili.
Co som chcel povedat som povedal, co som si myslel ze bolo potrebne vyslovit som vyslovil a preto som to zaroven aj potom zmazal.
Aby kazdy, kto sa chcel z toho nieco naucit a vziat si nieco do zivota to spravil a tych ostatnych aby to uz dalej netrapilo a neurazalo.

*Naposledy, skutocne naposledy*, ti to preto napisem este raz: 

*Slovenska oligarchia*

Vznikla prakticky z jedneho dna na druhy.
Privatizaciou, podvodmi, korupciou ale *najma* sprostredkovanim!
Ked si poznal spravnych ludi na spravnom mieste, ktorym si ponukol ten spravny uplatok, ty si sprivatizoval nejaky podnik s velkou hodnotou za minimalnu cenu.
Rozdiel medzi tou skutocnou trhovou hodnotou a tym, co si zaplatil, ak si vobec zaplatil, bol tvoj zisk, ktory si si nqavyse vopchal do vrecka a ani si ho nezdanil.

Tou druhou formou je to klasicke sprostredkovanie/vekslovanie, ako si to mohol vidiet napr. pri zavadzani elektronickeho myta na Slovensku.

Na jednej strane si mal stat, ktory si zadal urcitu zakazku.
Na druhej strane stal realny podnikatel, firma, ktora tuto zakazku vykonala.
Aspon tak by to bolo v kazdej civilizovanej krajine.
Na Slovensku sa vsak este medzi tento obchod znova zbytocne nasralo J&T, ktore si len za dohodenie/sprostredkovanie/vekslovanie, vzalo dajma tomu 200 mil. euro.
Co bola v koncu koncov ovela vyssia suma, ako zarobila ta realna firma, ktora tu zakazku vykonala.

Ostatne ,,provizie'' pri dalsich predajoch, privatizacii, alebo priamo tunelovani sprivatizovanych podnikov hadam nemusim spominat.
Tak isto, ako pri vekslovani napr. s pozemkami.

Pointa je teraz ta, ze pokial by J&T, alebo ktorykolvek dalsi slovensky oligarch, chceli prist s rovnakou schemou, alebo navrhom na ,,zarobenie'' v akejkolvek civilizovanej krajine,
v tom lepsom pripade by ich tam okazmite kazdy vysmial a zavrel by ich do mentalneho ustavu.
Realita je vsak taka, ze by ich tam okazmite zavreli.
Pretoze podobne formy ,,zarabania'' penazi sa v civilizovanych krajinach povazuju za obycajnu primitivnu sprostu korupciu a kradez.


Takto sa teda slovenski oligarchovia dostali k peniazom rychlo a to najma k peniazom obrovskym.
Verejnost vsak tuto ich cinnost im nielenze tolerovala, ale ona ich dokonca obdivovala - ze aki su sikovni.
Navyse, nejaka jednoducha hlava prisla dokonca s napadom, ze toto je ta buduca ,,kapitalovotvorna vrstva'' Slovenska, ktora ma nam Slovakom zabezpecit blahobyt a prosperitu.

Bohuzial vsak, nikto si neuvedomil, alebo skor nikto vtedy nepoznal to skutocne podnikatelske prostredie na Zapade a najma nikto si nedokazal uvedomit, ake je toto neskutocne konkurencne a narocne.

Takto slovenkym oligarchom mentalne preplo v ich hlavach.
Oni sa nielenze zacali povazovat za ,,spasitelov a zachrancov'' Slovenska, ale media ich navyse zacali chvalit a ospevovat ako ,,zralokov'' a ,,financne skupiny''.

Ako som to vsak napisal, nikomu vtedy ani nenapadlo, ze islo o obycajnych jednoduchych zlodejov a vekslacikov, ktori sa navyse mylne zacali domnievat, ze oni su nazoaj sikovni a ze toto je to skutocne podnikanie.

Preto pokracuju v rovnakej cinnosti doteraz.
Pripadne ju rozsirili o dalsie odbory, pretoze moznosti kradeze/sprostredkovania a privatizacie sa medzitym rapidne zuzili.

Oni vsak stale ziju v rovnakom mentalnom pobluzneni.
Ze oni budu sediet v obrovskych kreslach a ,,dohadzovat'', pripadne spolufinancovat rozlicne ksefty a niekto iny bude za nich vykonavat vsetku pracu.
Ako napr. J&T, s ich nesmierne sirokym portfoliom ,,podnikania'', ked tato skupina robi vsetko od vyroby autobusov, cez bankove sluzby, turistiku, nehnutelnosti, televiziu, az po neviem ake cinnosti.
Samozrejme, clovek ktory robi vsetko, nevie v skutocnosti robit poriadne nic.
A preto je nekonkurencny a v koncu koncov tie peniaze ani nedokaze zarobit.

J&T totiz nikdy nebude schopne konkurovat napr. Markize, ked tuto vlastnia a ovladaju ludia, ktori robia televiziu a nic ine.
Tak isto nikdy nebude schopne konkurovat europskym a svetovym vyrobcom autobusov, ked tieto su znova firmy s dlhorocnym know-how a zaroven s majitelmi, ktori sedia priamo vo fabrikach a kazdodenne dozeraju tak na vyvoj, vyrobu, ako aj na nove zakazky.
Vo Fabrike J&T zatial sedi nejaky ich dohodeny riaditel, stara komunisticka skola, ktora nema o modernom podnikani a vyrobe ani sajnu, akurat sa tesi teplemu miestu a obcas dohodenym zakazkam od skorumpovanych politikov na Slovensku. A to je na svetovu konkurenciu zalostne malo.
To iste sa tyka turistiky a vlastne vsetkych odvetvi, v ktorych J&T ,,podnika''.

A toto je presne pripad J&T, ktori prejebavaju peniaze takym stylom, ze sa na to tazko este aj pozera.

J&T by neskutocne pomohla jedna vec:
keby vylucili a popredali vsetky svoje cinnosti a zacali by sa venovat cinnosti iba jednej.
V ich pripade bankovnictvu.
Tak by sa zamerali na jednu cinnost a j celkom mozne, ze v nej by nieco boli schopni nakoniec aj dosiahnut.
Dokonca aj na medzinarodnej urovni.

Na to vsak potrebuju prekonat ich neskutocnu nenazratost a chamtivost, ked oni kdekolvek zanuchaju nejaku prilezitost, hned sa na nu vrhnu a snazia sa na nej zarobit.
V konu koncov by si vsak mali uvedomit, ze z dlhodobeho hladiska na kazdej jednej tejto cinnosti iba prerabaju.

Aby vsak sa naucili byt konkurencieschopnymi a ziskovymi na medzinarodnej urovni, k tomu by navyse potrebovali zavedenie toho klasickeho zapadouropskeho danoveho a podnikatelskeho systemu.

Nieco podobne sa tyka aj Penty.
Aspon v zaciatkoch jej cinnosti.
Penta je vsak rafinovanejsia, schopnejsia a zda sa ze aj civilizovanejsia(menej nenazrata).
Gro podnikania Penty sa presunulo sice na dalsie vekslovanie, ale tentokrat oficialne - lacno kupit, ,,zreformovat'', ocistit a co najdrahsie predat.
A na to potebuje Penta rastucu ekonomiku, ktoru na Slovensku uz nema, ani ju mat nebude.

Teoreticky sice Penta sa snazi nasackovat do zdravotnictva, v ktorom si chce vytvorit monopol, aj tak vsak podla mna pojde len o kratkodobu zalezitost.
Slovensko starne, chudobne a nastava dlhodoby ekonomicky pokles.
Tie kratkodobe a docasne rastove krivky HDP neberiem do uvahy.

To znaci, kazdorocne pravidelne sa budu prijmy Slovenska uz len prepadat, ked bude na druhej strane markantne rast vydavkova cast a to najma z hladiska coraz prehlbujucej sa negaticnej demografie(dochodky, zvysene naklady na zdravotnictvo, socialne, atd..).

Takto vstupuje Penta do segmentu, ktory bude pod tym najvacsim tlakom a kazdy jej zisk bude podrobovany velmi tvrdej celospolocenskej nevoli a kritike.
Penta bude vlastne v permanentom boji s kazdou vladou a najma spolocnostou o ten jej buduci kus kolaca, ktory nebude mat odkial prist.

Cize, v skratke, malo by byt aj znacne zvysenym zaujmom Penty, aby sa na Slovensku zaviedlo konecne to klasicke danove a podnikatelske prostredie zo Zapadu, ktore by ju sice momentalne finance scasti poznacilo, ale z dlhodobeho hladiska by jej to prinieslo aku taku stabilitu a rozvoj.


Sirokeho, Poora a dalsich oligsrchov ani nejdem spominat.
To su skutocne iba mentalne jednoduchi sprosti zlodeji a vekslacikovia, ktori o podnikani nevedia uz absolutne nic.




Naproti tomu,

*Svetove globalne firmy*

vznikli dlhodobym procesom, z nicoho, ked na ich zaciatku stal jeden konkretny clovek - genius.
Ktory zacal legalne, postupne, presiel celym tym nadpozemsky narocnym konkurencnym bojom od toho maleho podnikatela, az po svetovu firmu.

Tu sa chem len pozastavit, Prievan, niekedy by som si skutocne zelal, aby ste sa dozvedeli, co to znamena podnikat na Zapade.

Ja aj v casoch svojej najvacsej slavy som mal len nejakych 15 ludi.
Aby si ma vsak pochopil, nie takych 15 ludi, ako si to myslite na Slovensku - ze som ich mal na jednej obrovskej stavbe a ja som tam chodil akurat pravidelne fakturovat.

Ja som musel kazdy tyzden pre tych 15 ludi najst, ocenit a vybavit aspon 30 kupeliek v drvivej vacsine v sukromnych domoch.
Kazdy den ich tam pomoct rozviest, zabezpecit im material, naucit ich robit, opravit po nich chyby - aby to zakaznik nevidel, nakupit dalsi a dalsi vercajg, kazdy job som musel odovzdat, vyfaturovat, kazdy tyzden zaplatit vyplaty, riesit mentalne stavy tak svojich zamestnacov, ako aj zakaznikov, atd...

Prievan, ja som maval vtedy v priemere 400 telefonatov denne.
Ten tlak, ktory som zazival, bol neskutocny.
Uz som tu pisal, ze som maval pravidelne po niciach panick attacky a moj doktor mi daval 1 rok zivota.

A to Prievan, ja som bol realne hovno.
Jeden malicky podnikatel na stale malej urovni, iba na ceste za vybudovanim velkej firmy.
Toho planu som sa vsak vzdal a radsej som sa zmensil.
Aby som sa dal dohromady tak psychicky, ako a fyzicky.

Ti ludia, ktori tie svetove globalne firmy vybudovali, to nevzdali.
Oni tym vsetkym presli.

Ja by som ti len zelal, aby si spoznal niektorych tych ludi.
Ake su to charektery, aki su to neskutocne sice tvrdi, ale spravodlivi napomocni, ochotni a inspirativni ludia.

Vy ked tychto ludi porovnavate s tou slovenskou zlodejskou oligachickou zberbou, ty si ani nevies predstavit, ako ich nekonecne urazate.

Prakticky to mas to iste, ako keby si na Slovensku Trnku - zakladatela ESET-u, porovnaval so Sirokym a tvrdil by si, ze oni su obidvaja rovnaki skorumpovani hajzli.

Tito ludia dodrizavaju zakony, pravidla, platia dane, vysoke adekvatne mzdy, aj ked samzorejme, aj medzi nimi sa najdu cierne ovce.
Ked sa vsak najdu, su tvrdo postihnuti.
Znova na rozdiel od Slovenska.

Preto Prievan, ja ta prosim, prestan tychto ludi urazat.
Nezasluzia si to.
Su to ludia, pred ktorymi citis skutocnu uctu a najma, oni to nevyuzivaju.
Nie su arogantni, ale priatelski a zo vsetkeho najviac si tito ludia vazia tvrdu pracu, pretoze oni nou sami presli.






A najma, nepis o nich prosim ta tieto veci:




Prievan said:


> ale z mojho pohladu jediny vyrazny rozdiel je ze slovensky oligarch nikdy nebude mat 100 000$ denne na lobing (podplacanie zakonodarcov). Inak je podplacanie zle nech ho robi Slovak, Rus American, Nemec , Martan nevidim v tom rozdiel. Pouzivaju rovnake metody ovplivnovania spolocenskej mienky cez mainstreamove media. A su rovnaku chtivy za peniazmi, ze kvoli zisku dokazu aj vrazdit, svetovy dobivaju.


Kde pre mna zase nepochopitelne porovnavate Slovensko s USA, alebo aspon s tym, co ste videli v americkych filmoch.
Tieto filmy vsak nezobrazuju realitu - oni maju za ulohu divaka pobavit a zaujat.
A pokial by boli o tom, ako slusne sa vacsina sprava, v tom pripade by ich nikto nepozeral.
Najma ale!!!
Prestante uz konecne to nase malicke a chudobne Slovensko porovnavat s USA!!!
Porovnavajme sa s Norskom, Irskom, Svajciarskom a podobnymi krajinami.
A v tychto ti garantujem, ze ziadny taky ,,lobizmus'', ako sa prevadzuje na SLovensku, neexistuje.
Ved nakoniec, keby existoval, v tom priade su tieto krajiny na rovnakej urovni, ako je Slovensko.

Ten rozdiel medzi nimi a nami je vsak kolosalny.
tak isto, ako je kolosalny rozdiel v korupcii a najma v lobingu.
Na Slovensku sa slovo ,,lobing'' pouziva len na to primitivne oficialne ospravedlnenie tej najjednoduchsej sprostej korupcie a kradezi.

Tak isto, ako dalsi famozny slovensky pojem - inziniering.

Ako som to vsak spominal -ide iba o slepe ospravedlenie sa zucastnenych tej dementnej sprostej korupcie.
Aby sa tak sami pred sebou menej hanbili sa tu svoju parazitnu zvieraciu uroven a zaroven aby poskytli tej letargickej nemravnej spolocnosti aspon ake take ospravedlnenie.

Realita je vsak stale ta, ze ti zucastneni ludia su obycajne primitivne retardovane necivilizovane prasce, parazity a kobylky.

Ibaze, oni nie su pricina.
Oni su skor obet a vysledok tej celej slovenskej spolocnosti.
Kde je ten pravy koren a povod celej tej chorobnej nenazratosti a okamzitej tuzby po co najvacsich peniazoch.
Kde vladne iba ten, kto tymi peniazmi disponuje a je uplne jedno, akym sposobom k nim dosiel.

Ked sa na Slovensku zmenia materialne hodnoty na hodnoty moralne, vtedy prakticky okamzite zmizne aj korupcia, oligarchovia a cela ta spina a hnoj, ktore sa tu nachadzaju dnes.

A na to potrebuje kazdy zacat sam od seba.
Od toho, o com sniva, co v zivote vlastne chce, co si predstavuje a tym padom aky tlak a priklad on sam vytvara na svoje okolie.


----------



## zaq-

Inac, len na vysvetlenie, kedze tak na tomto fore, ako aj na diskusiach inde, vystupujem tak tvrdo a sanzim sa co najviac zosmiesnit a ponizit tak oligarchov, ako aj jednotlivych politikov, aj ked zaroven pisem, ze oni nie su pricina tej slovenskej korupcie, ale skor jej obet - preco to vlastne robim a zaroven preco, podla mna, nejdem sam proti sebe, ked ich potom akoze ,,obhajujem''.

Robim to teda preto, pretoze ich ja osobne povazujem iba za tych najuspesnejsich z nas.
Ktori robia len to, co by robila vacsina Slovakov na ich mieste(cest vynimkam, samozrejme) a ktori zaroven robia presne to, co sa od nich v ramci ich okolia a vacsiny spolocnosti ocakava.

Tychto ludi tak ja povazujem za ten nas celoslovensky vysnivany sen - cim by chcela byt vacsina z nas(znova sa ospravedlnujem vynimkam)
A ich napadanim, zosmiesnovanim a ponizovanim, sa snazim narusit ten ich dokonaly obraz v nasich ociach, ten nas vysnivany vzor a sen, ktori v tychto ludoch vidime.
A ktorych sme si podla nasich zelani takych vytvorili.
Aby sme si uvedomili....



Just my :2cents: na vysvetlenie.


----------



## Prievan

Len na upresnenie ja neobvinujem ludi ako je Elon Musk 
Ale korporacie ako Exxon mobile, ktora bola spomenuta aj v tomto clanku na guardiane a aj vo filme Do The Math
A medzi tymito korporaciami a slovenskou aligarchiou nevidim fakt rozdiel

Edit: A este samozrejme neporovnavam na zaklade hollywoodskej kinematografie


----------



## Strummer

Drzte si klobouky, jedeme z kopce:

IMF paper warns of 'savings tax' and mass write-offs as West's debt hits 200-year high



> “*The size of the problem suggests that restructurings will be needed*, for example, in the periphery of Europe, *far beyond anything discussed in public to this point*,” said the paper, by Harvard professors Carmen Reinhart and Kenneth Rogoff.
> 
> The paper said policy *elites in the West are still clinging to the illusion that rich countries are different from poorer regions* and can therefore chip away at their debts with a blend of austerity cuts, growth, and tinkering (“forbearance”).


----------



## Anuris

Podcenenie priemyslu sa Británii nevyplatilo



> Po bankovej kríze v roku 2008 nasledovalo prebudenie. Vláda sa chce sa vrátiť ku koreňom, lebo len zo služieb sa vyžiť nedá. Chce nasledovať nemecký príklad.


Jeden komentar z diskusie vztahujuci sa k Slovensku:



> Angličania potvrdzujú to, čo som tu už niekoľko krát napísal.Totiž,že každé jednostranné zameranie je nebezpečné ak nie priamo škodlivé. Ideálom, je rovnomerný rozvoj všetkých oblastí hospodárstva. Hovorí sa tomu aj diverzifikácia zamerania. Ak má hospodárstvo len jedno zameranie /ako napr.na Slovensku do nedávna osobné automobili/,tak sa majú všetci dobre ak toto odvetvie zažíva konjuktúru.Ale beda ak začne padať. Našťastie vtedy sa na Slovensku rozbehol Samsung a tým pomohol z najväčšej biedy. Pri diverzifikovanom zameraní síce nie je tak viditeľná konjuktúra niektorej časti,ale zároveň štát ľahšie pomôže ktorý sú práve v útlme a hlavne štátu nehrozí totálny krach . Angličanom sa možno ako predobraz toho čo sa môže stať ukázal na Cypre. Aj ten chcel vyžiť iba z finančných investícií a stačilo málo - zlé investície do Grécka............ Zbytok už poznáte.Ale ako vidím tak Slovenský politici ešte na to neprišli - zrejme im bude musieť tento štát ešte raz padnúť na hlavu /a zrejme ešte tvrdšie/,aby pochopili ako smerovať hospodárstvo štátu.....


----------



## wizard112

^^ Na margo toho automobilového priemyslu:

Rok 2013 bol najúspešnejším rokom pre slovenské automobilky

... a výsledkov hospodárstva:

Hospodárstvo má za sebou najhorší rok od krízy

Čo sa stane, keď sa nedajbože dopyt po autách vyrábaných u nás zníži?


----------



## zaq-

Phill said:


> hmm, no toto...
> 
> inak ak nas incestne spodila ta tebou spominana rodina, znamena to, ze plati aj Milanova teoria a teda sme vsetci retardovani, z coho podla Hlavy 22 vyplyva to, ze my si to nikdy neuvedomime a neprizname z principu retardovanosti a ked si to niekto chce priznat a prizna svoj stav, tak vlastne klame, lebo to koliduje s nasledkami postihnutia a jedinec je teda zdravy, cize usudzujem, ze ak sme my co si nepriznavame v kazdom poste svoj stav postihnutia chori, Milan je zakonite zdravy, co znamena aj to, ze nebol incestne splodeny tou rodinou a teda nemoze pochadzat od nas - nasho druhu a je iny zivocisny druh, resp. pochadza z inej planety, alebo aj oboje
> 
> lenze co ak je vsetko inak...
> 
> my sme v poriadku a Milan si da dychacie cvicenie, lebo ziadna rodina nebola
> 
> evolucia dokazana
> 
> ... sorry Milan




Ono to je trochu inac.
Ja skutocne verim, ze som hlupy a zaroven o sebe s urcitostou viem, ze som necivilizovane prasa.

Ja som totiz tou prvou fazou, ktora sa nazyva ,,osvietenie'' uz presiel a teraz som na ceste ucenia sa a napravy mojho stavu. :yes:

Vacsina z vas, bohuzial, je este stale v tej slepeckej hluchote, kde si myslite o sebe, ze vy ste ti dobri, dokonali, pravdu mate vylucne vy a ze sprosti su ti vsetci okolo.

Musim vsak zaroven dodat, ze termin ,,retardovani'' pouzivam nepresne.
Aj ked, mnohi tak posobite a ja ti vysvetlim preco.
Taktiez ti skusim vysvetlit preco ste tak na tom, ako na tom ste.




Neviem, Phill, ci pozeras horory.











Velku cast z nich predstavuje ten typ, ktory opisuje ludi, ktori su posadnuti zlym duchom/diablom.
V podstate ide o to, ze zly duch/diabol, sa nalepi, alebo ovladne nejaku osobu a tato potom plni vsetky jeho prikazy - vrazdi, robi neslusne a nemravne veci, atd.
Ostatni sa jej snazia pomoct tak, ze sa snazia toho zleho ducha/diabla odputat od tej osoby a zahnat ho naspat tam, kam patri.
Castym slovom/vetou, ktoru pouzivaju pri tom zariekani zleho ducha/diabla je spojenie ,,Let it go/nechaj ho/ju/to odist''


A teraz Phill, skus sa vratit na zaciatok toho odstavca vyssie a namiesto slovneho spojenia _zly duch/diabol_, si dosad slovo _,,myslienka''_ a tak si potom precitaj cely odstavec este raz.



Takto sa podme pozriet na vas a Slovensko celkovo.
Slovakov ovladli myslienky/sny a to najma tie materialne.

Ludia tuzia chorobne bud po peniazoch, alebo mrakodrapoch, dialniciach, ,,rakuskych'' lyziarskych strediskach v Tatrach, atd. you name it.

Tieto myslienky/sny ovladli vsetkych natolko, ze pri ich dosiahnuti stracaju akekolvek moralne zabrany, sudnost, triezvy pohlad, dopady na okolie, ignoruju fakty a argumenty ktore idu proti dosiahnutiu tychto myslienok/snov, zatato sa ich drzia a s nenavistou sa pozeraju na vsetkych, ktori im tieto ich myslienky/sny napadaju, alebo inac brania v ich dosiahnutiu.

Z pohladu cloveka, ktory pride zvonka a nie je posadnuty tymito myslienkami/materialnymi hodnotami, ten potom vidi Slovensko uplne ine, ako ho vidia Slovaci.

Pokial napr. ty sa zameriavas pri pohlade na Bratislavu prevazne na vyskovky a nove budovy, ktore ti sposobuju ohromnu radost(najma vyskovky), ja vidim tie iste budovy iba ako pateticke groteskne hnusne gyce/potemkinove dediny, ktore absolutne nemaju co robit na tom mieste a najma, moj pohlad je skor tym sokovanym pohladom cloveka, ktory vidi vsade okolo spinu, zanedbane prostredie, rozbite cesty, neprijemnych a zamracenych ludi, pysne EGA, natvrdlych holohlavcov, polidiotov v drahych autach, ktori nemaju ani na benzin do nich, aroganciu, stupiditu, chudobu, proste peklo.


Rozdiel medzi nami dvoma a medzi nasimi pohladmi je v tom, ze mna ta myslienka mrakodrapov neovladla.

A takto je to so vsetkymi vecami na SLovensku a najma s tou uplne najhorsou myslienkou zo vsetkych - peniazmi. 

Ironiu je, ze prave ta posadnutost tymito myslienkami/snami vam sposobuje ten stav, ze ich nikdy prakticky nedosiahnete a aj ked poniektore ano, bude to za nesmierne vysoku cenu ostatnych obeti.

Aj ked sa vam vsak ciastocne podari dosiahnut tieto myslienky, spokojnymi vas to nikdy nespravi.
Budete totiz stale posadnuti a tieto stare myslienky vystrieaju vzapati nove a vasa chorobna tuzba za nimi bude pokracovat permanentne.

Takto prezijete cely svoj zivot v neustalom strese, honbe za nimi, komplexoch z ostatnych, nenavisti, zavisti, mnohi trpiacimi tymi klasickymi chorobami vyplyvajucich z tychto vlastnosti - rakovinou, infarkatami, ked nakoniec zomriete zvraskaveni o 10-20 rokov skor, ako ludia, ktori tymito myslienakmi netrpia. 

A Slovensko bude stale tou chudobnou zaostalou krajinou.
Pretoze:
- clovek, ktory je posadnuty metrom v BA, nedokaze a nevidi ostatne druhy MHD, pretoze nie su jeho prioritou. Preto je stav MHD v BA taky zanedbany, pretoze samozrejme je tu taktiez este dalsia posadnutost ludi peniazmi/korupciou

- preto J&T nikdy nezarobi v Tatrach peniaze a aj ked sa jej za pomoci neskutocnej korpucie podari spravit v jej ociach ako take ,,rakuske'' mensie stredisko, turisti tam chodit nebudu, pretoze oni budu v tom stredisku vidiet taku istu pateticku nedokonalu potemkinovu dedinu v tom spinavom katastrofalnom chudobnom prostredi, ako vidim ja v tych BA vyskovkach

- preto Slovensko nebude nikdy bohate a niky na nom nebude dostatok penazi na nic, pretoze nikto na Slovensku nie je ochotny prispievat do spolocneho systemu a kazdy chce len zit na jeho ukor

- preto slovenska oligarchia nebude nikdy konkurencieschopna, efektivna a nikdy nic vyznamneho svetoveho nedosiahne, pretoze jej chora tuzba po peniazoch jej nikdy neumozni na tych svetovych trhoch prerazit

- preto Slovaci budu vzdy zarabat minimalne mzdy, pretoze dalsia posadnutost Slovenska co najbozskejsimi nedotknutelnymi podnikatelmi nikdy neumozni dvihnut tie mzdy na adekvatnu uroven - co zaroven sposobi tu katastrofalnu zaostalost samotnych podnikatelov

- preto Ivan Miklos nikdy nepochopi trhovu ekonomiku a nikdy sa z neho nestane vznamny ekonom, pretoze on nie je schopny pustit/let it go myslienku o rovnej dani


Samzorejme, vsetko toto ,,preto'' sa nemusi stat a Slovensko sa nazoaj moze stat bohatou, vyspelou a civilizovanou krajinou.

Na to je vsak potrebene sa naucit let it go/pustit/odputat sa/nechat vsetky tieto myslienky/sny, ktore nas teraz ovladaju.

Tak je zaroven ovela vacsia pravdepodobnost, ze ich pomaly postupne dosiahneme, ako je to teraz - ked ich chceme okamzite, naraz a co najviac zo vsetkeho.

Pretoze clovek, ktory chce vsetko, povacsine nema a nedosiahne nic.


Plus, je tu este bonus.
Ked si posadnuti tymito myslienkami, stracas teda tu sudnost, objektivnost a moralne hodnoty.
Zacnes sa spravat proti svojmu svedomiu, ktore sa snazis umlcat, prekricat a presvedcit sameho seba, ze vsetci su rovnaki a ze toto spravanie sa je normalne.
Tvoje svedomie ti to vsak vracia velmi spatnou mierou.
Citis sa zle, mizerne, podvedome vies, ze cosi je zle, ale vedome to potlacas.
To, spolu s tou posadnutostou, ti sposobuje zachvaty zbabelosti, nenavisti, zavisti - ktora je prvotnou pricinou tvojich problemov, pychy, nesmiernych a neskutocnych komplexov, atd.

Ak sa vsak naucit odviazat sa od tychto myslienok, pustit ich, nebyt na nic naviazany a tym padom zavisly, tebe vtedy okamzite zmiznu zo zivota vsetky tieto negativne vlastnosti a ty sa prestanes bat, prestanes mat strach, prestanes sa hanbit, opusti ta zavist, nenavist, otvoria sa ti oci a zrazu zistis, ze dokazes ,,citat'' ludi a ze na prvy pohlad dokazes odhadnut stav a zavislost tychto posadnutych ludi.
Zaroven sa ti zmeni aj tvoj osobny a profesionalny zivot na nepoznanie.
Stanes sa totiz objektivnejsim, budes vidiet veci, ktore ludia posadnuti myslienkami nevidia, stanes sa tym clovekom s ,,nadhladom'', ak vies, co tym myslim, alebo ak si takeho niekedy stretol.



Mozes to prirovnat k tejto scene v Matrixe







Riesenie je teda jednoduche, Phill.
Prestan byt zavisly, oslobod sa, nauc sa jednoducho











Nebud ako toto 










Ale znova jednoducho











Vazmi si priklad zo mna.
Chcel som velku firmu a vela penazi.
Realne som mal vsak hovno, pokial nepocitam 35kg nadvahy, pravidelne panick attacky a psychiku mentalneho dementa.
Dal som si povedat a ,,nechal som odist'' svoj sen, oslobodil som sa od neho a zmensil som sa.
Tak som zistil, ze s troma ludmi dokazem bez akehokolvek stresu a psychickych problemov, zarobit denne 2 000 euro.
Suhlasil som s menej, dostal som viac.

Najlepsie rozhodnutie mojho zivota.


----------



## zaq-

Amrafel said:


> Alebo je Milan možno tá stvoriteľská entita a jeho súčasnou misiou je napraviť svoju prácu a zdokonaliť ľudstvo. :lol:
> 
> Milan, neber to osobne :lol:


:lol:
Myslim si, ze za celu tu dobu existencie nas vsetkych tuna si uz davno mohol prist na to, ze ja sa nedokazem urazit nielen na ironiu, ale dokonca ani na ziadne osobne utoky, kritiku, alebo cokolvek, co sa tyka mojej osoby.
Ja jednoducho nemam EGO, pretoze som ho uz davno porazil. 
To, co ostatnych vytaca do nepricetnosti, pre mna jednoducho nic neznamena.

Jedine co ma vytaca a co stale nedokazem ovladat, je ludska stupidita.
Pracujem vsak na tom. 



Amrafel said:


> Myslím to dobre. Mi akurát pár dní dozadu prišlo ľúto, že si zmazal niektoré svoje príspevky...Keby si to dal všetko dokopy, bolo by dosť na knihu.


Zaujimave.
A zaroven sa priznam, ze som prekvapeny.
Ja som tie prispevky vymazal prave koli vam.
Padlo tam prilis mnoho uraziek a domnieval som sa, ze tie veci stacilo povedat raz a potom by bolo lepsie, keby radsej zmizli z povrchu tohto sveta.


----------



## motooo

zaq- said:


> Na Kellnera a jeho kupu mobilneho operatora v Cechach mam rovnaky nazor, ako na kupu SPP od J&T.
> 
> Ani Kellner, ani J&T, nevedia o tychto segmentoch absolutne nic.
> Tak RWE, ako aj Telefonica, su svetovymi lidrami a vedia o tychto segmentoch takmer vsetko.
> 
> Tak ako s SPP na SLovensku, ked Telefonica predava svoj biznis v Cechach, musi mat na to sakramentsky dovod.
> A znova silno pochybujem ze je to nieco, na com Kellner zarobi na ukor Telefonicy.



Telefonica chcela predat Cesko-slovenske O2 uz davnejsie, lebo matka v Spanielsku ma velke dlhy, cize predava viacere svoje pobocky a dokonca sa uvazuje aj o predaju O2 v Irsku. A to len vyuzil Kellner, ktory chcel povodne vstupit na telekomunikacny trh cez dalsieho operatora cez aukciu kmitoctov, ktora sa nedavno tiez konala v Cechach.


----------



## zaq-

motooo said:


> Telefonica chcela predat Cesko-slovenske O2 uz davnejsie, lebo matka v Spanielsku ma velke dlhy, cize predava viacere svoje pobocky a dokonca sa uvazuje aj o predaju O2 v Irsku.


Asi sa znova budem opakovat, ale tak cesko-slovenske, ako aj irske O2 su z hladiska financnych objemov uplne nesignifikantnym a preto nezaujimavym biznisom pre Telefonicu.

Telefonica je sice obrovsky zadlzena, ako nakoniec takmer kazdy biznis v Europe, ktory presiel expanziou, ale nikto na tomto svete nepredava jednotlive zlozky tejto byvalej expanzie, ked veri na ich budci rozvoj a tym padom na buduci zdroj ziskov, ktore mu pomozu splatit tie obrovske dlhy.

Ak Telefonica predava svoje pobocky v Cechach, na Slovensku, alebo v Irsku, je to jednoducho preto, pretoze veri, ze tieto dosiahli svoje financne maximum a uz neexistuje priestor na ich dalsi rast.

A Telefonica vie najlepsie, preco to tak je a preco to robi.

Ked ja obkladam poslednych 15 rokov kazdy jeden den v mojom zivote, ty mozes sice byt aj ten najvacsi svetovy genius, ak vsak nemas absolutne ziadne skusenosti v tejto oblasti a budes chciet porazit mna, moj biznis a zarobit na moj ukor, stale ti budu chybat moje realne 15 rocne skusenosti v tomto obore.
Aka je potom tvoja sanca, ze ty mna dokazes porazit a zarobit na moj ucet?


----------



## motooo

^^ Neviem, preco mas pocit, ze si Kellner nevie zaplatit takych istych manazerov, akych si zaplati Telefonica, aby im riadila ich firmu. Lebo porovnavat obkladaca a nejaku obrovsku firmu je uplny nezmysel. Ved tam to nestoji na jednom cloveku, ako pri tebe. 
Len pre tvoju informaciu v Cechach a u nas ma telekomunikacny trh jedny z najvacsich marzi v Europe, cize sa tvarit, ze uz nemoze zarobit viac je podla mna nezmysel. Navyse je O2 najvacsi cesky operator a pokial sa dobre pamatam, tak ten uver co dostalo PPF na odkupenie O2 bol myslim najvyssi v historii v Cechach, aky nejaka firma dostala. A tych 2,7 mld € ktoru za to dostanu by asi tak rychlo nezarobili u nas. Takze hlavny dovod je splatenie dlhov.


----------



## zaq-

motooo said:


> ^^ Neviem, preco mas pocit, ze si Kellner nevie zaplatit takych istych manazerov, akych si zaplati Telefonica, aby im riadila ich firmu. Lebo porovnavat obkladaca a nejaku obrovsku firmu je uplny nezmysel. Ved tam to nestoji na jednom cloveku, ako pri tebe.


Ked ty, ako podnikatel, mas realny zaujem iba o jeden odbor a to zaroven o ten, ktory realne robis a ktory ta realne bavi, ako moze tebe konkurovat v tomto odbore clovek, ktoreho ho to nebavi, nema v tom ziadne skusenosti a ide mu iba o jedno jedine, aby okamzite zarobil v tomto odbore co najvyssie peniaze? 




motooo said:


> Len pre tvoju informaciu v Cechach a u nas ma telekomunikacny trh jedny z najvacsich marzi v Europe, cize sa tvarit, ze uz nemoze zarobit viac je podla mna nezmysel. Navyse je O2 najvacsi cesky operator a pokial sa dobre pamatam, tak ten uver co dostalo PPF na odkupenie O2 bol myslim najvyssi v historii v Cechach, aky nejaka firma dostala. A tych 2,7 mld € ktoru za to dostanu by asi tak rychlo nezarobili u nas. Takze hlavny dovod je splatenie dlhov.


Takze ty hovoris, ze jedna z najvacsich svetovych firiem v danom odbore - Telefonica, je taka sprosta, ze radsej preda svoj najlepsi a najziskovejsi biznis, len preto, pretoze potrebuje svojim zamestnacom zaplatit vyplaty za mesiac januar?


----------



## motooo

^^

Vzdy ma pobavi ked obkladacstvo dokazes porovnavat s kazdym moznym javom vo vesmire. :lol:

Ved PPF to bavi. Bavi ich biznis. A telekomunikacie su biznis. Tam nepotrebujes ovladat nejaku specialnu zrucnost ktoru sa naucis az za 15 rokov praxe, okrem biznisu a to vedia. A PPF chcelo vstupit do telekomunikacii v Cechach uz dlhsie. Dokonca mali zaregistrovani svoju znakcu Air Telecom a chceli sa s nou uchadzat o frekvencie v aukcii. Ale boli tam problemy a tak sa vyuzili ze o Telefonice bolo zname ze musi predat co najviac majetku, aby mohla fungovat. Telefonica mala dlh nejakych 50mld €, takze nejde o vyplaty na januar, ale o to, aby jej vobec pozicali a mohla fungovat. A ich planom je predat co najviac pobociek po EU a sustredit sa len na tie najvacsie pobocky, ktore maju.


----------



## zaq-

Neuraz sa, prosim ta, ale ty si to znova predstavujes ako Hurvinek valku.

To si naozaj myslis, ze svet je taky jednoduchy a taka gombicka?

Ze Kellnera jednoducho ..bavi'' robit biznis, tak ide ukazat ten najskusenejsej a najuspesnejsej svetovej firme v obore, v ktorom on sam nema ani tie najmensie skusenosti, ako sa to robi a ako sa zarabaju peniaze?

Aby si inac bol trochu v obraze, ako je na tom Telefonica:
je to sice firma, ktora moze mat obrovske dlhy, ale zaroven je to firma, ktora ma taktiez obrovske prijmy.
Tak totiz funguje biznis - pokial ty v nieco veris, ze ti to moze zarabat peniaze, investujes do toho, zvysis toho trhovu hodnotu a snazis sa na tom zarobit co najviac.
Pokial ti to vyraba peniaze a ma to tu svoju hodnotu, drzis to.
Ked to prestane, alebo ked prestanes verit v toho buducnost, predas to.

Kellner tak kupil vec od toho najuspesnejsieho hraca, ktory mal svoj velmi konkretny a padny dovod na to, aby ju predal.
A myslim si, ze peniaze to neboli.
Pretoze v ponimani Telefonicy, ide o prilis malu sumu na to, aby tato dokazala zmenit jej financne vykazy.


Tym vsak nechcem, ani nemienim znevazovat Kellnera a prajem mu v tom biznise uspech.
Len si myslim, ze to bude mat neskutocne tazke.


----------



## zaq-

Inac, pokial by sa mne na ucte objavila napr. miliarda euro a ja by som stal pred otazkou, co mam s nimi spravit, ta uplne posledna vec, ktora by ma napadla, by bola zalozit, alebo kupit nejaku firmu na vrchole a snazit sa bez akychkolvek skusenosti konkurovat svetovym gigantom.


----------



## Strummer

Lenze telekom sektor sa potrebuje v dnesnej dobe transformovat, a s tym maju tie stare skostnatele firmy velky problem. Je to podobna situacia ako to spominane RWE.


----------



## motooo

zaq- said:


> Neuraz sa, prosim ta, ale ty si to znova predstavujes ako Hurvinek valku.
> 
> To si naozaj myslis, ze svet je taky jednoduchy a taka gombicka?
> 
> Ze Kellnera jednoducho ..bavi'' robit biznis, tak ide ukazat ten najskusenejsej a najuspesnejsej svetovej firme v obore, v ktorom on sam nema ani tie najmensie skusenosti, ako sa to robi a ako sa zarabaju peniaze?
> 
> Aby si inac bol trochu v obraze, ako je na tom Telefonica:
> je to sice firma, ktora moze mat obrovske dlhy, ale zaroven je to firma, ktora ma taktiez obrovske prijmy.
> Tak totiz funguje biznis - pokial ty v nieco veris, ze ti to moze zarabat peniaze, investujes do toho, zvysis toho trhovu hodnotu a snazis sa na tom zarobit co najviac.
> Pokial ti to vyraba peniaze a ma to tu svoju hodnotu, drzis to.
> Ked to prestane, alebo ked prestanes verit v toho buducnost, predas to.
> 
> Kellner tak kupil vec od toho najuspesnejsieho hraca, ktory mal svoj velmi konkretny a padny dovod na to, aby ju predal.
> A myslim si, ze peniaze to neboli.
> Pretoze v ponimani Telefonicy, ide o prilis malu sumu na to, aby tato dokazala zmenit jej financne vykazy.
> 
> 
> Tym vsak nechcem, ani nemienim znevazovat Kellnera a prajem mu v tom biznise uspech.
> Len si myslim, ze to bude mat neskutocne tazke.



Vie ma neskutocne pobavit, ked mi povie "ze si nieco predstavujem ako Hurvinek valku" clovek, ktory porovnava nadnarodny telekomunikacny gigant s lokalnou obkladacskou firmou. :lol:
Ale k veci. Vyzera to, ze nevies moc o tom v akom stave sa nachadza telekomunikacny trh v EU a ta "najuspesnejsia" firma v tom obore. Celej Europe usiel vlak so 4G sietami a oproti celemu svetu je neskutocne pozadu v ich budovani a na to treba obrovske investicie, ktore si ale zadlzena firma nemoze dovolit pokial sa nezbavi nejakeho majetku a nejakym sposobom sa nerestruktualizuje. Je to podobny pribeh ako s Nokiou. Trochu zaspala so svojimi symbianom a pred par rokmi sa byvala svetova jednotka dostala do peknych sraciek a musela prijat prachy od MS, predat viacere tovarne a dokonca svoje hlavne sidlo, prepustit ludi a zacat s windowsphone odznova a po 3 rokoch ked konecne v zisku, tak radsej svoju mobilnu diviziu predala MS, aby sa zachranila samotna firma. A je mozne, ze sa za par rokov k mobilom vrati, kedze svoje patenty v podstate MS len "pozicala" na par rokov. Cize v tom vidim paralelu s Telefonicou, ktora nema na to, aby budovala LTE siete a nezaostala za konkurenciou a musi predat svoje pobocky v inych krajinach, aby aspon niekde mohla byt medzi lidrami.


----------



## Anuris

K Telefonice a dovodom predaja cesko-slovenskej O2...



> *Španielsky telekomunikačný koncern Telefónica má od investorov napožičiavaných viac ako 50 miliárd eur. Investori sú už preto voči firme opatrní a necenia si ju na viac ako hodnotu jej dlhov*, momentálna trhová hodnota koncernu je zhruba 56 miliárd eur.
> 
> Na porovnanie, nemecký telekomunikačný koncern Deutsche Telekom má dlhy za 37 miliárd eur a investori si podnik cenia na asi 50 miliárd eur. Telefónica je najzadlženejším operátorom v Európe, čo je aj dôvod, pre ktorý by Španieli kývli na dobrú ponuku na predaj českej a slovenskej pobočky.
> 
> *„Výnos z predaja by skupina mohla využiť na zníženie svojho zadlženia, prípadne sa pripraviť na budúce akvizície, ktoré vidím celkom dobre v Brazílii,“* komentoval predaj českej pobočky O2 podľa webu Patria.cz španielsky analytik Borja Mijangos z madridskej firmy Interdin Bolsa, ktorá obchoduje na kapitálových trhoch.
> 
> Pre vysoké dlhy Telefónica už predala napríklad írsku pobočku, za 780 miliónov eur ju kúpila spoločnosť Hutchison Whampoa. Okrem toho sa dlhodobo špekuluje, že by Telefónica predala svoj drobný podiel vo firme China Unicom. Podľa odhadov investičného FM Capital Partners má hodnotu asi 1,6 miliardy eur.


http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/6969948/slovenska-o2-je-na-predaj-o-kupe-rokuje-kellnerova-ppf.html



> *Telekomunikačná skupina, ktorej dlh v septembri dosiahol 56 mld. eur, si chce vydobyť vytúžený úverový rating na investičnej úrovni. Musí však čeliť splatnosti dlhopisov vydaných v minulosti, pričom v roku 2013 budú podľa štvrťročnej správy spoločnosti splatné jej obligácie v hodnote 7,4 mld. eur a v roku 2014 vyprší splatnosť dlhu v hodnote ďalších 7,35 mld. eur.*
> 
> Ratingová agentúra Standard and Poor's dlhodobý úverový rating spoločnosti Telefónica v decembri potvrdila na úrovni BBB. Informovala vtedy, že to urobila na základe predpokladu, že španielsky telekomunikačný gigant urobí „agresívnejšie“ kroky na zníženie svojej zadlženosti. Skupina už v júli prvýkrát od roku 1930 zrušila vyplácanie dividend a predala niekoľko svojich aktív, vrátane divízie callcentier Atento, s cieľom znížiť dlh do konca roka 2012 na 50 mld. eur.
> 
> Ďalšie zdroje chce skupina získať predajom akcií niektorých svojich dcérskych spoločností na burze. V roku 2012 Telefónica trhu ponúkla akcie svojej nemeckej divízie a získala tak 1,45 mld. eur.


http://spravy.pravda.sk/ekonomika/clanok/255348-telefonica-zhana-financie-na-znizenie-zadlzenia/



> Utorňajšie oznámenie nadväzuje na dve predchádzajúce transakcie zrealizované v Írsku a Nemecku. "Rok 2013 bol rozhodujúcim pre transformačný proces skupiny Telefónica, *ktorá sa v tejto chvíli sústredí na plnenie stratégie zvyšovania finančnej flexibility a posilňovania prevádzok na svojich kľúčových trhoch*," komentovala transakciu Telefónica.
> 
> *Očakáva, že táto transakcia bude mať pozitívny dopad na zníženie čistého dlhu skupiny. Ten by mal klesnúť o 2,685 mld. eur, čo spoločnosti umožní dosiahnuť ciele pri znižovaní dlhu, ku ktorému sa ku koncu roku zaviazala.*


http://aktualne.atlas.sk/slovenska-...-o2-kupuje-miliardar-kellner/ekonomika/firmy/



> Čistý zisk Telefonica CZ za rok 2012 bol 6,776 mild. Kč (247 mil. €)


http://www.telefonica.cz/file_conver/306598/VZ_2012.pdf

Cize cesko-slovenska divizia Telefonicy sice bola ziskova, pricom pri spravnom podnikatelskom pristupe ma podla vsetkeho predpoklad byt ziskova aj nadalej, materska firma ale jednorazovo potrebovala vacsi obnos penazi na splatenie starych dlhov + na udrzanie si pozicie/expanziu na silnejsich trhoch, a tak sa rozhodla pre predaj. Kellner iba vyuzil spravny cas na mozno spravne rozhodnutie - uvidi sa podla toho ako sa bude firme darit pod vedenim nim dosadenych manazerov (ako efektivne dokazu podnik riadit, aku nastavia obchodnu politiku, ako sa vyrovnaju s planovanymi investiciami do sprevadzkovania 4G siete atd.)

Par postrehov ohladne dalsej buducnosti O2 pod Kellnerovou taktovkou si mozno precitat v tomto clanku.


----------



## zaq-

Vdaka Anuris za kvlaitny suhrn a post.

V podstate to potvrdzuje to, co som si myslel.
Skusim vam objasnit ten svoj nazor trochu viac polopate:

S podnikanim je to niekedy, ako s kupou nehnutelnosti za ucelom zhodnotenia penazi, zalezi od zamerov firmy, alebo podnikatela.

Ak chcete dosiahnut zhodnotenie svojej investicie, drzite sa toho zlateho pravidla, ktore som opisal na predchadzajucej strane:

Kupuj, ked je cena najznisia, predavaj, ked je najvyssia.










A nieco podobne tu predviedla Telefonica.
Vstupila na cesky a slovensky trh, vybudovala si na nom vynikajucu poziciu, dosiahla maximalne zisky a potom tie pobocky predala.

Cize vlaatne, predala ich sice preto, pretoze potrebuje cash, ale zaroven taktiez preto, pretoze historicky je cena tychto pobociek najvyssia a skor ma zrejme trend sa prepadat.

Ako je to uvedene v tych linkoch, v Cechach ma Telefonica 5 mil. mobilnych zakaznikov, na Slovensku takmer 1.5 mil.
Samozrejme, je tu este teoreticky priestor na rast, tento vsak uz nebude podla mna nejako dramaticky.
Co sa tyka samotnych cien hovorov a sluzieb - su vyssie, ako je europsky priemer, takze preto taktiez ten vysoky cisty zisk.
Ibaze, v celej Europe a v celom svete, ceny hovorov kazdorocne klesaju.
A kedze su tie v Cechach a na SLovensku vyssie, preto je pravdepodobne, ze sa budu musiet do buducna upravit na tie europske - nizsie hodnoty.

Neviem sice, ako je to s tou 4G generaciou, ale ak je to tak, ze sa bude zavadzat, znamena to nove investicie a nove pumpovanie penazi do firmy.

Potom je tu este restruktualizacia - pisalo sa tam sice o nutnosti dalsej restruktualizacie, prepustania a podobnych zostihlovacich opatreni, stale si vsak nemyslim, ze je v tychto pobockach az taka prezamestnanost a taka zla struktura a organizacia, aby sa na tom dalo usetrit nieco viac, ako nejaky ten milion-dva/zopar milionov euro rocne.

Prietor na rast je tu teda podla mna minimalny, skor je tu tendencia poklesu do buducna.

Preto - zo strany Telefonicy - vynikajuci krok.
Zo strany Kellnera - nemyslim.
Pokial mu islo iba o peniaze, skor si myslim, ze na tomto obchode prerobi, ak bude mat obrovske stastie a vynalozi hodne sily a energie, investicia sa mu aspon vrati.

Samozrejme, Kellnera to nijako neohrozi, ani nejako zvlastne nepoznaci.
On na tejto investicii si myslim ze nie je zavisly a aj keby prerobil zopar milionov, nepociti to nejako katastrofalne.

S J&T a ich investiciou do SPP, je to podla mna ovela horsie.
Ovela vacsia zavislost na nej a zaroven mnohonasobne vyssi risk.
Ktory moze J&T kompletne polozit.

Tot moj nazor, ak mate iny, ja vam ho samozrejme neberiem.


----------



## zaq-

Dalsi zaujimavy clanok na tematiku bridlicoveho plynu a vyroby energie z obnovitelnych zdrojov:

http://www.rtcc.org/2014/01/09/cameron-to-work-with-poland-on-undermining-eu-fracking-legislation/

V skratke, EU pracuje na novej legislative, ktora este viac sprisni enviromentalne zakony a prinuti staty este viac investovat do vyroby cistej energie z obnovitelnych zdrojov.

Proti su najviac UK a Polsko, ktore maju najvacsie zasoby bridlicoveho plynu a tato legislativa by este viac pribrzdila jeho tazbu.

Najvacsimi odporcami bridlicoveho plynu su Nemecko a Francuzsko, ktore fracking bridlicoveho plynu zakazali vo svojich krajinach uplne.
A ktore zaroven najviac tlacia na vyrobu energii z obnovitelnych zdrojov a tym padom na ich dotovanie jednotlivymi krajinami.


----------



## motooo

zaq- said:


> V podstate to potvrdzuje to, co som si myslel.


Neviem, kto presne vymyslel FACEPALM, ale mam podozrenie, ze ta musel poznat. :lol:


----------



## zaq-

To je v poriadku.
Ja zase neviem, kto vymyslel vyraz retardovany, ale som si urcite isty, ze ten clovek ta bud priamo studoval, alebo niekoho velmi podobneho.


----------



## motooo

zaq- said:


> To je v poriadku.
> Ja zase neviem, kto vymyslel vyraz retardovany, ale som si urcite isty, ze ten clovek ta bud priamo studoval, alebo niekoho velmi podobneho.


Zacinam mat pocit, ze keby si chceli zalozit spolok ludia, ktorych si este nenazval retardovanymi, tak by si tam nakoniec musel byt len ty sam a aj o tom som si nie celkom isty. :lol:


----------



## zaq-

Zrejme ti uslo, ze za mentalne dementneho oznacujem ja sam seba najcastejsie.


----------



## Strummer

Aj toto su ti Cinania, co vedia len "kopirovat a napodobovat":

http://zpravy.idnes.cz/test-cinskeho-hypersonickeho-letounu-dx8-/zahranicni.aspx?c=A140116_111809_zahranicni_jw


----------



## wuane

BTW,co si myslite o sucasnom ´´znovuobjaveni´´ Slovenska automobilkami? Cital som ze vraj sa o nas zaujimaju az 3 automobilky v sucasnosti, dve Cinske a Tesla motors. Samozrejme ze su to skor asi take medialne masaze,ale ked sa uz tato tema nastolila, tak za seba mozem povedat ze Teslu by som u nas videl velmi rad. 

Z majitela Tesly motors sa este pred 15 rokmi smiali,ked povedal ze bude vyrabat seriove elektromobily. A dnes idu rozsirovat vyrobu lebo nestacia vybavovat zaujemcov. Myslim ze to by bola investicna bomba,s vysokou pridanou hodnotou a aj keby to bola znova automobilka,predsa len by to bolo trochu nieco ine a mimoriadne perspektivne.


----------



## kaxno

A keby este stat urobi nejaky progresivny krok, trebars odpustenie DPH, registracnej dane a tak na taketo auta, bolo by to super  V Norsku je aktualne tesla bestseller, kedze je oslobodena od dani a vyjde lacnejsie, ako nejaky obycajny Passat.


----------



## Strummer

Hm, o Tesle trochu pochybujem... neviem presne co maju teraz v Tilburgu, myslel som si ze taku tu "kontejnerovu montaz", teda ze auto sa dopravi rozobrate v kontejneri a na mieste urcenia sa posklada, ale podla toho co o tom citam, je to asi este nieco menej... mozno tam len skladaju auto a podvozok k sebe alebo len kolesa a volant :lol: Kazdopadne co chcem povedat je, ze Tesla urcite nebude teraz niekde v Europe len tak na zelenej luke stavat skutocnu vyrobnu fabriku, s miestnymi dodavatelmi a s ostatnym co k tomu patri. Ak niecim zacnu, tak to bude tato "kontejnerova montaz" a potom to postupne budu zvacsovat. Pri aktualnych predajnych cislach by nic ine podla mna zatial nemalo vyznam.

Co sa tyka cinanov, tek najpravdepodobnejsie vyzera Qoros? Ked uz maju na Slovensku prve europske zastupenie... okrem toho cele vedenie Qorosu su byvali vysoki manageri roznych europskych automobiliek, ktori tym padom poznaju doverne nasu dodavatelsku siet aj podmienky.


----------



## wuane

^^ jop,ten Qoros su celkom prijemne vyzerajuce europske auta,je vidiet ze su za tym Europania.


----------



## Amrafel

Niečo, čo pohladí Milana na duši 

http://omediach.blog.sme.sk/c/34727...me-widget-hp&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=blog


----------



## Qwert

Amrafel said:


> Niečo, čo pohladí Milana na duši
> 
> http://omediach.blog.sme.sk/c/34727...me-widget-hp&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=blog


Prvá verzia článku potvrdzovala, že je to nekompetentný primitív. Opravená verzia ukazuje, že je to zbabelý nekompetentný primitív. Len tak ďalej.

Fakt nedokážem pochopiť, ako niekto príčetný môže dobrovoľne dávať zarábať tejto čvarge. Veď sú okrem nich aj iné možnosti a tiež sa nedá argumentovať, že by tie ich strediská boli kvalitné, práve naopak.


----------



## Sukino

^^ Rychlo cudzinci z Mlyna zutekaju, ked to tam zacne riadit tento sedlak Rattaj.


----------



## Anuris

Dnes som narazil na tento rozhovor (titulok je silno bulvárny - témou rozhovoru nie sú USA, ale finančny system, politika a nadchádzajúci vyvoj vo svete). Dost nekompromisne a pesimisticke citanie, ktore ale v mnohých ohladoch mieri do čierneho. Strummer bude spokojný, Zaqa trafi slak.  

http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/243807/usa-sa-skor-podobaju-rozvojovym-krajinam/?i9=8b534b78c873


----------



## zaq-

Anuris said:


> Zaqa trafi slak.


Uz nie. 
Bejvavalo. :cheers:

Toho cloveka nakoniec poznam z blogov a diskusii na Trende, takze si mozem usetrit cas a ten clanok ani nemusim citat.

Ja s nim suhlasim.
Tak isto ako s tebou, Strummerom a so vsetkymi na Slovensku.

Napisal som to totiz inde, ale potom som to zmazal, takze ti to napisem este raz:

Ja som clovek doproprajny a ja preto kazdemu doprajem co najviac toho, po com on tuzi.
Phillovi a Amrafelovi prajem co najviac vyskoviek a mrakodrapov v Bratislave a co najmenej(najlepsie ziadne) rodinnych domov.

Dagovi Danisovi, Sukinovi a vsetkym zanietenym ,,praviciarom'' na Slovensku prajem co najrovnejsiu rovnu dan, najkapitalistickejsi kapitalizmus, co najnizsie mzdy, dane, odbory, cokolvek.

Liberalom prajem co najmenej statu - najidealnejsie vobec ziadny a co najliberalnjsi neoliberalizmus.

Robertovi Ficovi prajem co najvacsie a najdrahsie hodinky, Smeru co najviac korupcie, statnych zakaziek, Eurofondov, kradezi, sponzorov, atd...

Tebe, Strummerovi, tomu vyssie uvedenemu Martinovi Belebradovi a vsetkym ludom na Slovensku, ktori velmi rozhodne odmietate neexistenciu oligarchie na Zapade, prajem na SLovensku co najviac oligarchov a konspiracnych teorii.

Pretoze pocas tych rokov som jednoducho dospel k jedinemu poznamiu:
Slovensko a Slovaci su najmudrejsi ludia na tejto planete.
Staci mi otvorit slovenske media, alebo diskusie a okamzite sa dozviem riesenia na vsetky problemy tohto poznaneho sveta.
Naucim sa, ako to funguje na Zapade a v USA, kde robia tito ludia tie ich katastrofalane chyby a ako by ich mali okamzite napravit.
Dokonca sa dozviem ovela viac - od jadroveho vyskumu, cez ruske ponorky a vojensky priemysel, az po vychovu deti a vplyv slnecneho ziarenia na oteplovanie planety.

Pan Boh obdaril Slovakov totiz neobycajne jasnym a prozretelnym rozumom, ktory nam dovoluje poucovat a kritizovat ostatnych, ked my svoje chyby nevidime, pretoze ziadne nemame.

Cynik by sa sice mohol opytat, preco je potom tato pozehnana krajina, stale taka chudobna a zaostala, ale ja som sa naucil odpoved aj na tuto otazku - je to preto, pretoze najvyspelejsie krajiny tohto sveta, na cele so Skandinaviou, ziju este stale zo svojich byvalych kolonii a na ukor zvysku sveta - vcitane nas - statocnych Slovakov, ktori tazko pracujeme na ich blahobyt. :cheers:

A navyse, okrem toho nasho slovenskeho osvieteneho rozumu, nas Pan Boh navyse obdaril nesmierne silnou ,,tuzbou''.

Na Slovensku kazdy nieco chce.
Kazdy vsak nieco ine.
Ale, kazdy bude velmi tvrdohlavo(pozitivne, pretoze tvrdohlavost je na SLovensku pozitivna crta) obhajovat, bit sa a presadzovat ten svoj nazor a tie svoje poziadavky, ked zaroven bude velmi nenavistne bojovat proti vsetkym, ktori su proti.


Priznam sa, ze za posledne roky som bol aj ja presne taky isty.
Uz vsak nechcem byt.
Ma to totiz jeden hacik.

*Kedze sa vsetci Slovaci, na cele so mnou doteraz, takto spravaju,
potom musi kazdy z nas prijat taktiez tie priame nasledky a dosledky, toho nasho spravania sa.*

Ci uz urbanisticke, alebo spolocenske, ekonomicke, pripadne psychicke.

Komu totiz nie je rady, tomu nie je pomoci.
A kto chce kam, pomozme mu tam.

Ja som tieto dosledky toho mojho doterajsieho spravania sa taktiez velmi tvrdo pocitil na tom svojom zivote.
A dakujem, ale uz si neprosim.
Stacilo mi.
Idem sa radsej prestat starat do vas, prestat vas poucovat, napadat a presadzovat ten svoj nazor
a idem sa namiesto toho zacat starat sam o seba, svoj vlastny zivot a najma sa idem snazit napravit vsetky tie moje chyby, ktore som doteraz narobil a ktore ma stali tolko zbytocneho casu a zivota.

Samozrejme, este raz - vam vsetkym z celeho srdca stale prajem co najviac toho, po com tuzite. :cheers:


----------



## Prievan

^^
Ale poviem ti nieco, obcas mi dokazes vyludit usmev na tvari


----------



## Name user 1

na druhu stanu je to vdaka slovenskym politikom ze Zaq a nie len on mohol odist a legalne pracovat v Irsku...


----------



## Amrafel

zaq- said:


> Phillovi a Amrafelovi prajem co najviac vyskoviek a mrakodrapov v Bratislave a co najmenej(najlepsie ziadne) rodinnych domov.


Dík kay:


----------



## Kvietok

*Judges Reject Hungary's Tokaji Case*



> The European Court of Justice has rejected a lawsuit brought by Hungary against Slovakia over the disputed naming of wines from the Tokaj region, which straddles the border between the two countries. wine-searcher.om


thanks god for mental health and working justice at least outside Slovakia...


----------



## Anuris

Dokument z cyklu "Why Poverty?" o Park Avenue, rovnosti prilezitosti a americkom sne (+ o oligarchoch, korporaciach, lobistoch, skorumpovanych politikoch, nenazranosti atd.)...

55163278

Rozsirena anglicka verzia (obsahuje aj cast o guvernerovi Wisconsinu a jeho boji proti odborom - zaciatok od 48:42):







*EDIT:* Zmenil som zdrojove video CZ verzie, cim sa odstranil problem s nezosynchronizovanym audiom s obrazom.


----------



## Anuris

Dalsie zaujimave videjko...






Info o Chrisovi Hedgesovi.


A ako doplnok k obsahu videa dva clanky o "charite" bohatych...

Rich people’s idea of charity: Giving to elite schools and operas

Why the Rich Don't Give to Charity


----------



## Strummer

Do Tater už nikdy! Kečup iba k raňajkám a skibus nepremává


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Do Tater už nikdy! Kečup iba k raňajkám a skibus nepremává


Treba precitat diskusiu. O tomto ufnukanom blogu si aj ini cesi myslia svoje.


----------



## MHDmarek

^^ Ta diskusia je daleko zaujimavejsia nez clanok ako taky


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

S tym sa sice da suhlasit, ale nic to nemeni na fakte, ze drtiva vacsina prispevkov je tam proste negativna.


----------



## wuane

Za polovicku negativ si mohol dotycny sam. Keby napisal blog o piatich skutocnych problemoch co ho stvu tak beriem.Toto je cista negativisticka uplakana blbost.


----------



## wuane

Chcel by som poprosit niekoho skusenejsieho v oblasti danovych priznani o radu:

*Od akej sumy som povinny ako SZCO riesit danove prizanenie? * Minuly rok mi totiz bezala zivnost len asi necele 3 mesiace,a na nete som nasiel sumu 1867,97 eur,do ktorej netreba dane vobec riesit (aspon tak tomu chapem.) Tu je link: 

http://www.finance.sk/dane/danovy-special/podat-danove-prizanie/

Neviem nakolko je ten web doveryhodny,preto by som bol rad ak by mi niekto tuto informaciu vyvratil alebo potvrdil. Kludne aj do PM ak by ste mali pocit ze by sme sa bavili o citlivych informaciach. 

Dakujem.


----------



## i15

Strummer said:


> Do Tater už nikdy! Kečup iba k raňajkám a skibus nepremává


1. napíš negatívny článok o Tatrách
2. ???
3. máš najčítanejší článok na SK internete za týždeň


----------



## potkanX

samozrejme. chyba je v hostovi, chyba je v pisatelovi, chyba je v citateloch. mas pravdu.
akurat, ze toto je ta pricina, preco je slovensko v takych srackach, jako je.


----------



## wuane

^^ kazdy sudny clovek vie,ze pravda je niekde uprostred. Niekedy nie je ale na skodu kritiku aj prehnat,aspon sa mozno niektorym trochu otvoria oci.


----------



## marish

Strummer said:


> Do Tater už nikdy! Kečup iba k raňajkám a skibus nepremává


podla mna ide o platenu inzerciu tatranskej horskej sluzby targetujucu ceskych turistov. ocakavam, ze sa nieco podobne objavi aj v polskych novinach. zachanari vedia co robia... :cheers:


----------



## Ondro

^^K tomu jediná rada - keď nechceš mat den blbec, tak s deckami na dovolenku na hory nelez. Dve veci tam sú objektívne - kečup len k ranajkám a 40€ za víkend. K tomu by som sa ohradil. Za ostatné si moze sám.


----------



## zaq-

Blahozelam Andrejovi Kiskovi k vitazstvu.

:applause:

Btw, vyhral som 20 piv. 


Zaroven, moja prva a jedina otazka nanho, ktoru by som bol velmi rad, pokial by mu iekto predlozil:

Je ochotny, z uradu moci prazidenta, zastat sa a dat amnestiu vsetkym tym prenasledovanym a sikanovanym ludom, ktori sa dostali do konfliktu s s tou skorumpovanou statnou mocou na Slovensku a dat takto vsetkym Slovakom najavo, ze on je skutocne ten prvy prezident, ktory naozaj stoji na strane cestnych ludi a nie tych bezchrakternych skorumpovanych zbabelych primitivnych uboziakov, ktori nenavistne sikanuju vsetkych, ktori preukazu nejaky stupen charakteru a odvahy?

Ide o ludi ako Tom Nicholson, byvaly SIS-kar Peter, ucitel Oto Zarnay, Hedviga Malinova a mnoho dalsich...


Naozaj by som bol velmi rad, keby sa tato otazka predlozila verejnosti a novozvolenemu prezidentovi Andrejovi Kiskovi.


----------



## didinko

^^Amnestiu môže prezident udeliť len osobám vo výkone trestu. Tebou spomenutí ľudia však majú tú smolu, že nikým a nikdy odsúdení neboli, napriek tomu dopadli tak ako dopadli. Tu sa hodí citát z kultového filmu Černí baroni: "Soudruhu majore, na to nemate pravo"


----------



## NuSo

Milan nemyslel amnestiu doslova samozrejme. Čo sa však týka takýchto ľudí, tak Kiska sa niekoľkokrát v predvolebných debatách s Ficom k týmto ľuďom vyjadril a výrazne vyčítal Ficovi zaobchádzanie s nimi a to, ako ich systém pomlel. Takže v tomto, si myslím, bude držať konštantný postoj. Uvidím však, aké kroky podnikne.


----------



## Name user 1

vcera na Slovensko 1 okolo 22:00 bola dobra diskusia s p. Kiskom ... mozno sa da stiahnut aj podcast


----------



## Sukino

NuSo said:


> Milan nemyslel amnestiu doslova samozrejme. Čo sa však týka takýchto ľudí, tak Kiska sa niekoľkokrát v predvolebných debatách s Ficom k týmto ľuďom vyjadril a výrazne vyčítal Ficovi zaobchádzanie s nimi a to, ako ich systém pomlel. Takže v tomto, si myslím, bude držať konštantný postoj. Uvidím však, aké kroky podnikne.


Nemoze stihanie zastavit len vysetrovatel a sud?


----------



## NuSo

Tak samozrejme on ako prezident nemá konkrétny vplyv na trestnoprávne záležitosti. To ani nikto netvrdí. Sám sa vyjadril, že mieni byť silným hlasom všetkých občanov. Tzn. pretláčať veci najmä pomocou celospoločenského tlaku a diskusie.


----------



## Sukino

NuSo said:


> Tak samozrejme on ako prezident nemá konkrétny vplyv na trestnoprávne záležitosti. To ani nikto netvrdí. Sám sa vyjadril, že mieni byť silným hlasom všetkých občanov. Tzn. pretláčať veci najmä pomocou celospoločenského tlaku a diskusie.


Napriklad vyznamenanie pre Nicholsona by bolo na mieste.


----------



## Anuris

SDKÚ opäť boduje...

Štefanec chce, aby sa dalo robiť viac nadčasov

Ale vidím to pozitívne. Kedysi by bola diskusia plná oslavnych od chvaliacich pozitívne dopady navrhovanych opatrení na podnikateľské prostredie a zamestnanosť, pricom Stefanec by bol za hrdinu, ktory nabral odvahu k osvietenym reformám nasho socialistického Zakonníka práce. Dnes je doslova každému jednému diskuterovi (aktualne je pod článkom 30 príspevkov) na smiech...


----------



## Strummer

Kedysi v tomto threade prebiehala diskusia o tom, ako sa vyroba vracia z Ciny naspat do USA, a toto bol jeden zo ziarivych prikladov tohto trendu. Vydrzal len nieco vyse roka:

Motorola to close its Moto X plant in Texas by the end of the year

Na týhle točně jsem to říkal... :lol:


----------



## motooo

^^ len odvtedy sa stala celkom zasadna vec a to ze americky Google predal Motorolu cinskemu Lenovu, tak je to celkom pochopitelny krok, ze si to presunuli do svojich tovarni, kedze Lenovo je momentalne v prvej 5 vyrobcov smartfonov. 
Do USA ale presunul svoju vyrobu Apple, ktory tam vyraba svoje PRO pocitace a Microsoft vyraba svoje Surface tablety tiez v USA. Ale aj to vidno na cenach, ktore su sialene.


----------



## Strummer

To nesuvisi s Lenovom, ten predaj este ani nie je schvaleny. A tej vyrobe luxusneho odpadkoveho kosa Apple tiez davam tak max. rok-dva.


----------



## motooo

Ved aj ta tovaren tiez nieje este zatvorena, ale bude do konca roku, tako ako aj to prevzatie Lenovom, cize to podla mna suvisi prave s tym. Inak uz Motorola vydala aj prvy mobil, ktory je v podstate prezlecene Lenovo. Moto E - prvy dualsim a nizka cena, aby mohli nim aj do Ciny, kde sa najviac predavaju dualsim za nizsie ceny.
A presunutie Moto X mimo USA je aj kvoli narocnosti vyroby, kde si ludia mohli vyberat s vela moznych farebnych a materialovych variant, ale nakolko sa to vyrabalo v USA, tak to bolo dostupne len pre USA a cely svet ju mohol mat len v 2 inych farbach, cize tym chcu pravdepodobne tento koncept ponuknut celosvetovo.


----------



## Anuris

Toto sme tu za aktualny rok este nemali...










Zdroj: http://www.tni.org/briefing/state-power-2014


----------



## Anuris

Zdroj: http://www.tni.org/briefing/state-power-2014


----------



## Anuris

Zdroj: http://www.tni.org/briefing/state-power-2014


----------



## Anuris

On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs


----------



## Sukino

^^ a?
Ci len postujes pamflety bez nazoru?


----------



## Strummer

Davat citat Graebera sprostym slovakom to je fakt hadzanie periel sviniam... ja uz som sa zmieril s tym ze tu ludia ziju v paralelnom vesmire a akekolvek progresivnejsie pohlady na svet nemaju sancu.


----------



## Anuris

Sukino said:


> ^^ a?
> Ci len postujes pamflety bez nazoru?


A nic. Ked sem davam link, tak sa mi ten clanok asi zdal zaujimavy (ci uz cely alebo niektorymi myslienkami) a takymto sposobom na neho upozornujem ostatnych. Treba k tomu dodavat nieco viac? 

Este som rozmyslal, ze z neho odcitujem dva paragrafy ako taky vycuc, ale nakoniec som si povedal, ze to nie je tak dlhe, aby to bolo treba splostovat len do nejakeho zakladneho posolstva, v ktorom budu mnohi citit nadych marxizmu, hoci v celom texte by mozno objavili aj ine podnetne postrehy. Nazov clanku je relativne vypovedny na to, aby sa kazdy mohol rozhodnut, ci na to aspon klikne a podla prvych viet bud v citani dalej nepokracoval alebo naopak pokracoval a na konci si na to urobil vlastny nazor - bez toho, aby bol dopredu ovplyvneny ci uz mojimi komentarmi alebo poznanim autorovej pointy.


----------



## Sukino

Anuris said:


> A nic. Ked sem davam link, tak sa mi ten clanok asi zdal zaujimavy (ci uz cely alebo niektorymi myslienkami) a takymto sposobom na neho upozornujem ostatnych. Treba k tomu dodavat nieco viac?
> 
> Este som rozmyslal, ze z neho odcitujem dva paragrafy ako taky vycuc, ale nakoniec som si povedal, ze to nie je tak dlhe, aby to bolo treba splostovat len do nejakeho zakladneho posolstva, v ktorom budu mnohi citit nadych marxizmu, hoci v celom texte by mozno objavili aj ine podnetne postrehy. Nazov clanku je relativne vypovedny na to, aby sa kazdy mohol rozhodnut, ci na to aspon klikne a podla prvych viet bud v citani dalej nepokracoval alebo naopak pokracoval a na konci si na to urobil vlastny nazor - bez toho, aby bol dopredu ovplyvneny ci uz mojimi komentarmi alebo poznanim autorovej pointy.


Reagoval som hlavne na tie obrazky.


----------



## Anuris

Tie tiez hovoria same za seba...


----------



## zaq-

Anuris said:


> Tie tiez hovoria same za seba...


Vyjadruju nielen nizsie IQ, ale aj maximalnu ludsku stupiditu a idiociu.

Ale nevadi, pokracuj dalej. :cheers:

Da sa vysvetlit slabomyselnemu idiotovi, ze je slabomyselny idiot? :dunno:


----------



## Prievan

zaq- said:


> Da sa vysvetlit slabomyselnemu idiotovi, ze je slabomyselny idiot? :dunno:


No skus si odpovedat :lol:


----------



## zaq-

Prievan said:


> No skus si odpovedat :lol:


Podla mna, neda.

Pokial niektori mentalne jednoduchsi ludia ziju v permanetnom stave paranoje a ludskej negativnej demencie, ked ten ich svet beru za uplne normalny a samozrejmy, v tom pripade im zrejme nie je pomoci.

A teraz sa schvalne spytam teba, Prievan.
Patris taktiez k tym konspiracnym paranoidnym teoretikom,
alebo si dusevne zdravy normalny clovek?


----------



## Strummer

Sak napis mail Krugmanovi, Stiglitzovi, Graeberovi, Pikettymu a dalsim stovkam profesorov ze su slabomyselni idioti, naco to pises nam furt dokola?


----------



## zaq-

Vynikajuci clanok a az na zopar vylevov aj zaujimava diskusia pod nim:



> *Prežívame zlatý vek, tešia sa Poliaci. Krajina prešla veľkými zmenami*
> 
> *Poľsko si v stredu pripomína štvrťstoročie od prvých poloslobodných volieb. Význam krajiny stúpa aj vo svete, druhýkrát do Varšavy prišiel americký prezident.*
> 
> VARŠAVA, BRATISLAVA. Mnohí v Poľsku hovoria, že druhá svetová vojna sa pre Poliakov neskončila v roku 1945, ale trvala až do roku 1989. Namiesto Nemcov však slobodu Poľsku bral Sovietsky zväz a pod jeho vplyvom poľskí komunisti.
> 
> Tá vojna sa pre Poľsko skončila 4. júna 1989. Práve v tento deň sa tu po rokovaniach za okrúhlym stolom uskutočnili prvé polodemokratické voľby. Komunisti verili, že to zvládnu.
> 
> A výsledky, keď demokratická opozícia získala až na jedno všetkých 261 kresiel, ktoré sa dali získať, ich úprimne šokovali. Podľa čerstvo zverejnených šifrovaných správ nečakali, že voľby tak veľa zmenia.
> 
> „Pred 25 rokmi to bol knokaut, hnutie Lecha Walesu zvíťazilo,“ povedal v nedeľu poľský prezident Bronislaw Komorowski.
> 
> *Priatelia Američanov*
> Štvrťstoročie od prvých slobodných volieb si Poliaci pripomínajú v týchto dňoch.
> 
> Do Varšavy prišli v utorok prezidenti viacerých krajín vrátane Ivana Gašparoviča, no najvýznamnejším gratulantom bol určite americký prezident Barack Obama.
> 
> Ten navštívil Poľsko už druhýkrát v priebehu troch rokov a okrem dvojnásobnej návštevy Česka do postkomunistických štátov v Európe nechodí.
> 
> „Poľsko je jedna z najrýchlejších a najlepšie rozvíjajúcich sa ekonomík Európy. Nik vám nevezme to, čo ste tu za 25 rokov vybudovali,“ povedal podľa Gazety Wyborczej Barack Obama.
> 
> „Lepšieho priateľa než Poľsko nikde vo svete nemáme,“ dodal.
> 
> *Druhý zlatý vek?*
> S tým, že za 25 rokov Poľsko prešlo obrovskými zmenami, súhlasia mnohí. „Toto je náš zlatý vek, našej generácie,“ povedal Komorowski ešte v nedeľu podľa TVN.
> 
> Ten prvý zlatý vek zažilo poľsko-litovské kráľovstvo, jeden z najväčších európskych štátov v 16. a 17. storočí s rozlohu od Baltiku po Čierne more.
> 
> „Ak sa pozrieme na históriu Poľska, na situáciu v medzivojnovom období, teraz sme v oveľa lepšej situácii,“ hovorí pre SME šéf poľského Inštitútu pre verejné otázky Jacek Kucharczyk.
> 
> „Máme dobré vzťahy so susedmi, sme v oveľa lepšej bezpečnostnej situácii, ekonomika rastie. Poliaci sa optimistickejšie pozerajú do budúcnosti,“ dodáva.
> 
> „Keby mi niekto povedal pred 30 rokmi, že ešte za svojho života uvidím demokratické, nezávislé Poľsko so silným ekonomickým rastom, bez cenzúry, s otvorenými hranicami, kde sa rešpektujú ľudské práva, kde môžem písať a čítať čo chcem, a cestovať, kde chcem, povedal by som, že to je nejaký zázrak,“ povedal pre AP disident a šéfredaktor denníka Gazeta Wyborcza Adam Michnik.
> 
> *Sila krajiny rastie*
> Navyše, v posledných rokoch narástla aj sila Poľska v medzinárodných vzťahoch.
> 
> Krajine pomohlo, že počas krízy v roku 2009 ako jediný štát Európskej únie nezažil recesiu. „Zväčšilo to našu autoritu v Únii,“ hovorí Kucharczyk.
> 
> „Poliaci položartom, polovážne o sebe hovoria, že Poľsko už nepatrí do východnej či strednej Európy, ale do severnej, kde tiež dobre zvládli krízu.“
> 
> Posmelená poľská diplomacia sa teraz o slovo hlási pri delení funkcií v Európskej komisii. Minister zahraničia Radek Sikorski by sa mal stať šéfom európskej diplomacie, Poliaci chcú aj silného ekonomického komisára.
> 
> Podľa Kucharczyka poľskému vplyvu pomohla aj súčasná ukrajinská kríza, v ktorej sú Poliaci deliaci sa s Ukrajincami o východnú hranicu, ale aj časť histórie najaktívnejším európskym štátom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Problém s prácou*
> Nie všetko je však len dobré. Najväčším problémom za tých 25 rokov bola dlho nezamestnanosť.
> 
> „Keď má človek prácu, dobrú prácu, je šťastný a tlieska. Ale muž, ktorý pracoval v lodeniciach, ktoré skrachovali, nie je vôbec spokojný a nadáva na Walesu,“ povedal pre AP sám Lech Walesa, bývalý líder Solidarity a neskorší prezident.
> 
> S tým súhlasí aj Kucharczyk. Je podľa neho časť spoločnosti, ktorej sa rozvoj až tak netýka. „Cítia sa vylúčení,“ dodal.
> 
> V Poľsku je 13-percentná nezamestnanosť, mnohí odišli za prácou do Únie.


http://www.sme.sk/c/7225102/prezivame-zlaty-vek-tesia-sa-poliaci-krajina-presla-velkymi-zmenami.html

Recept je teda jednoduchy:
Poliaci robia vsetko presne opacne, ako Slovaci

- Na Slovensku rovna dan, v Polsku progresivna
- na Slovensku oligarchia a co najvacsie podniky, Polsko ide cestou maleho a stredneho podnikania
- na Slovensku J&T a Penta sa povazuju za legalnych podnikatelov a poniektori ludia sa pred nimi klanaju, z Polska ich vyhodili
- na Slovensku egoisticke zameranie sa na vlastny prospech(v otazke Ukrajiny), Poliaci su schopni pozerat sa na to z nadhladu a z hladiska celoeuropskej bezpecnosti
- Slovaci sa tlacia do zadku Rusom, Poliaci Americanom
- Slovenska armada vytunelovana a na hranici upadku, Polska sa modernizuje a investuje
- Slovaci kradnu ako spinave vsi a proti korupcii sa nikto ani neozyva(politici), v Polsku sa s korupciu bojuje na kazdom kroku a uz sa proti nej hromadne stavia aj verejnost



Ak Polsko udrzi sucastny kurz a podari sa mu vyriesit demograficky problem, za 20 rokov bude medzi Polskom a Slovenskom taky rozdiel, ako je dnes medzi Rakuskom a Slovenskom.

Co je este viac odstrasujuce, na Slovenskej politickej scene este ani neexistuje ziadny objekt, alebo clovek, ktory by mal a poznal zasady moderneho myslenia a zaroven by vedel, co treba spravit.

Rado Prochadzka je taky isty zaostaly politik, ako je Dzurinda, Fico, alebo ktokolvek ostatny.

On ide radsej na pochod za ,,tradicnu rodinu'' :crazy: nech tento nezmyselny vyraz znamena v ociach poniektorych ludi cokolvek.

Aj tak najvacsou ironiu je prave tato mapa:










Z nej vyplyva, ze vsetky tie krajiny(s vynimkou Polska), ktore sa sebecky pozeraju na svoje vlastne zaujmy a tlacia sa do zadku Rusom, tak prave tieto platia najvyssie ceny plynu:

Slovensko,
Srbsko
Bulharsko
Macedonsko
Grecko

Oni totiz, aj ked si to neuvedomuju, nemaju u Rusom ziadny realny respekt a Rusi si z nich spravili poslusnych vazalov a otrokov.

Krajiny ako UK, Holandsko, Francuzsko, Finsko alebo Nemecko, aj ked najma Anglicanov, Holandanov a Finov Rusi nenavidia, zaroven ich vsak uznavaju a maju pred nimi respekt.
Ceny plynu su potom pre ne nizsie.

Celkom ironicky a komicky vysledok Ficovho ,,obhajovania zaujmov Slovenska''. :crazy:


----------



## zaq-

A ked sa clovek zamysli, ako bolo na tom Polsko 20 rokov dozadu, v porovnani so Slovenskom. :nuts:

Co dokaze moderna a progresivna vlada, s takou zaostalou a chudobnou krajinou.
A to, budme uprimny, aj ta sucastna polska ma este stale velmi daleko od urovne vlad, politikov a ekonomov na Zapade.

Kazdy den sa vsak uci a dalej napreduje. :applause:

Na Slovensku sa nikto neuci, pretoze kazdy uz vsetko vie a zaroven to sam vie najlepsie - takze rady inych nepotrebuje.


----------



## J1mbo

Anuris said:


> Tie tiez hovoria same za seba...


napriklad hovoria, ze pomaly polka ztych grafik je dost zavadzajuca...

napriklad ta otom ako za posledne roky milionary zbohatli zatial co "mnohy z nas" zchudobneli... grafy pre milionarov su z celych regionov a zahrnaju prakticky cely svet, zatial co "mnohych z nas" zahrnaju najme europske krajiny zasiahnute krizou... a tiez sa hodi to, ze milionary najprv poriadne klesli, lebo potom vyzeraju dramatickejsie tie stupajuce grafy... ale ked napriklad spojis zaciatok a koniec toho grafu pre europskych milionarov, tak zrazu zistis ze su cca na urovni rastu europskej unie, co su jedine dva vobec porovnatelne udaje... cista demagogiahno:


----------



## J1mbo

zaq- said:


> Z nej vyplyva, ze vsetky tie krajiny(s vynimkou Polska), ktore sa sebecky pozeraju na svoje vlastne zaujmy a tlacia sa do zadku Rusom, tak prave tieto platia najvyssie ceny plynu:
> 
> Slovensko,
> Srbsko
> Bulharsko
> Macedonsko
> Grecko
> 
> Oni totiz, aj ked si to neuvedomuju, nemaju u Rusom ziadny realny respekt a Rusi si z nich spravili poslusnych vazalov a otrokov.
> 
> Krajiny ako UK, Holandsko, Francuzsko, Finsko alebo Nemecko, aj ked najma Anglicanov, Holandanov a Finov Rusi nenavidia, zaroven ich vsak uznavaju a maju pred nimi respekt.
> Ceny plynu su potom pre ne nizsie.
> 
> Celkom ironicky a komicky vysledok Ficovho ,,obhajovania zaujmov Slovenska''. :crazy:


ale je aspon pekne ze ti taliani, dani a svajciari, ako stari ruski prisluhovaci maju u rusov este mensi respekt ako slovaci


----------



## Strummer

Holandsko je plynova velmoc, preto ma nizke ceny. UK podobne, byvala plynova velmoc, ale ich cena sa bude postupne zvysovat. Nemecko ma nizsiu cenu vdaka velkym objemom a stabilnym dlhodobym kontraktom. Francuzsko je atomova velmoc, co znizuje ich zavislost na plyne. Je uplne logicke ze zakaznici pre ktorych tovar nie je zivotnou nutnostou nemusia platit vysoke ceny.


----------



## zaq-

J1mbo said:


> napriklad hovoria, ze pomaly polka ztych grafik je dost zavadzajuca...


Podla mna, udaje a fakty na tych grafoch su celkom vieryhodne.

Ide skor o sposob, ako si ich ktory clovek vysvetluje.

Dusevne zdravy, triezvo uvazujuci civilizovany clovek v nich vidi fakt, ze svetove firmy/podnikatelia, koli pokracujucej globalizacii a odstranovani obchodnych barier medzi krajinami coraz viac bohatnu a preto sa tu vytvara priestor na ich este vyssie zdanenie, aby prerozdili to svoje bohatstvo medzi sirsie vrstvu verejnosti.


Mentalne postihnuty, inteligencne menej vybaveny a zaroven paranoidny konspiracny teoretik v nich vidi dokazy toho, ze on sam je iba bezmocnou hrackou v rukach akychsi svetovych vladcov a iluminatov, ktori egoisticky hladia na svoje krivilacne zaujmy, snazia sa tohto cloviecika ovladnut, ocipovat, sleduju mu emaily a nakoniec ho budu chciet bud zavrazdit, alebo spravit z neho poslusneho otroka, vykonavajuceho tu najpodradnejsiu pracu.



Je to teda zrejme iba o tom, na akej strane mentalneho stavu sa clovek nachadza.


----------



## wuane

^^ EU by mala nakupovat suroviny jednotne.


----------



## zaq-

J1mbo said:


> ale je aspon pekne ze ti taliani, dani a svajciari, ako stari ruski prisluhovaci maju u rusov este mensi respekt ako slovaci


Pozri sa, ceny plynu pre kazdu krajinu si Gazprom vytahuje z brucha a stanovuje ju podla toho, kolko moze od kazdeho zakaznika dostat.

Ta mapa je skor dokaz, ze ziadne tlacenia sa do zadku Rusom ti aj tak nie je nic platne a aj ked im z toho zadku trcis az po usi, aj tak u Rusov nemas ziadny respekt a oni tu tvoju slabost skor vyuziju vo svoj vlastny prospech.


----------



## zaq-

wuane said:


> ^^ EU by mala nakupovat suroviny jednotne.


kay:

A presne s tymto napadom prisiel kto?

Poliaci.


----------



## J1mbo

zaq- said:


> Podla mna, udaje a fakty na tych grafoch su celkom vieryhodne.


ja tym faktom verim, len si myslim, ze su vytrhnute z kontextu, s cielom zaposobyt na paranoidnejsiu cast populacie


----------



## Strummer

zaq- said:


> Pozri sa, ceny plynu pre kazdu krajinu si Gazprom vytahuje z brucha a stanovuje ju podla toho, kolko moze od kazdeho zakaznika dostat.


Tomu sa hovori "volny trh"... cena je vysledkom priesecnika ponuky a dopytu. Vzdy ma sokuje a pobavi ked "pravicove" media typu SME nadavaju na tuto uplne elementarnu vec. Totalna schizofrenia z ich strany.


----------



## zaq-

J1mbo said:


> ja tym faktom verim, len si myslim, ze su vytrhnute z kontextu, s cielom zaposobyt na paranoidnejsiu cast populacie


:yes:

Tiez zdielam ten nazor.

Mna skor sokuje, ako sa ta paranoja a demencia dokaze sirit medzi tak obrovsku cast populacie.

Treba zrejme zatlieskat urcitym jednotlivcom, ktori maju na tom taky zasluhujuci podiel. :applause:

Radsej ich nejdem znova menovat. :crazy:


----------



## adam2311

zaq- said:


> Napisal som to mnohokrat a zopakujem to znova:
> 
> _Vesmir a ludska hlupost su jednoducho nekonecne._


http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1045218/p...l-smer-sd-olano-stratilo-polovicu-hlasov.html

a to este pridu nejake vianocne prispevky, vyssia minimalna mzda a zadarmo vlaky pre dochodcov... neviem ci sa mam uz smiat alebo plakat asi skor to druhe.

hlavne stale nevidim ten brutalny dopad sankcii co fico avizoval na nasu ekonomiku, stavil by som si ze rast pod 2% HDP urcite nebude v stalych cenach tento rok.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Zvyšovanie minimálnej mzdy a výhody seniorov, sú veci čo Ti najviac strpčujú život? :lol:

Koľkých ľudí, že to na tú minimálku vlastne zamestnávaš?

Vlaky zadarmo diskriminujú ľudí, čo ich nemôžu používať ale z Ficovho pohľadu je to geniálny marketingový ťah. Vlaky musia chodiť, tak či tak aj keby boli úplne prázdne a strata na výbere cestovného by mala byť 10 miliónov eur. To je pre štát, ktorý živý milión dôchodcov a len na starobných dôchodkoch im vypláca 4,43 miliardy eur ročne, kvapka v mory. Keby sa tie peniaze použili na zvýšenie dôchodkov, tak by to bolo prilepšenie o 0,22% a jeden dôchodca by dostal 85 centov mesačne, čo by si nik ani nevšimol. Takto je z toho téma a okrem dôchodcov na tom budú profitovať aj študenti.


----------



## beardie

10 mega na vlaky je len prvotny problem, dalsie sa vynaraju na strane autobusovych dopravcov


----------



## aquila

problem je ze su vlaky zadarmo .. a co je zadarmo si ludia bohuzial nevazia .. osobne si myslim, ze mali mat vlaky autoby dajem tomu za 1 euro, alebo nejake zvyhodnneie a musia mat karticku.

ale zadarmo je kravina .. 

zadarmo moze ako tak fungovat naprikald MHD v relativne mensom meste, kde sa odburaju nejake administrativne ukony a tie autobusy nebudu aj tak jazdit plne. este sa to da predstavit za istych okolnosti aj v bratislave. ale to by sme museli byt niekde inde .. 

ale vid vieden, kde MHD stoji vlastne len 1 euro na den .. co je viac nez symbolicke a kvalita je uplne niekde inde


----------



## adam2311

No tie vlaky su typicky populisticke opatrenie, nic viac za tym nevidim. Tie peniaze sa mohli pouzit naprikad na postupnu rekonstrukciu trati alebo voznov co by bolo podla mna urcite perspektivnejsie. Zadarmo je to blbost a to cestujem do skoly 2 krat tyzdenne. No som velmi zvedavy ako to bude v tych vlakoch vyzerat od novembra.


----------



## Sukino

> Šéf Penty pro Českou republiku Marek Dospiva
> 
> *Jakou máte společenskou motivaci?*
> 
> Záleží nám na kultivaci prostředí v regionu. Na posunu od ukrajinského prostředí k německé kultuře.
> 
> *Vždyť jdete úplně opačným směrem. Mediální, ekonomická a politická moc se koncentruje v rukách několika silných skupin v Rusku, na Ukrajině a na Balkáně.*
> 
> To není pravda. Filozofie Penty je, že jdeme na Západ. ... V německém prostředí se cítíme komfortně. Chceme pomáhat tomu, aby naše prostředí směřovalo k Německu.


War is peace.
Freedom is slavery.
Ignorance is strength.


----------



## quama

Bentley is coming to Bratislava...

http://hn.hnonline.sk/ekonomika-a-firmy-117/rozhodnute-v-bratislave-budeme-vyrabat-luxusne-bentley-633850



> Slovenská automobilka dostane nový model. Pribudne 500 nových pracovných miest. Tisícka robotov a päťsto ľudí. O toľko by sa mala zväčšiť kapacita automobilky Volkswagen v Bratislave. Podľa informácií, ktoré zverejnil motoristický magazín Auto Bild mieri do slovenského závodu výroba karosérií nového modelu luxusnej značky z rodiny Volkswagenu - Bentley.


----------



## Strummer

> Ten sa totiž vyrába ručne, pretože musí spĺňať individuálne nároky zákazníka. Z tohto dôvodu nie je možné, aby sa celé auto dokončovalo na Slovensku.


Toto je samozrejme len vyhovorka, a je dost mozne ze to sem casom prestahuju cele. Okrem toho to ze sem dali Bentley znamena ze sa tu bude robit aj Lamborghini Urus (predpokladam ze komplet, lebo Lamborghini na to aj tak nema kapacity).


----------



## aquila

temer urcite to bude presne ako v porsche, ze to urobia skoro cele tu a v lipsku na to buchnu narazniky, daju volant, primontuju radio (ak vobec) a nalepku made in germany... 

vsak v BA pokial viem sa lisuju plechy aj na porsche macan ..


----------



## wuane

Urcite kazdy pozna,ale predsalen sa to znova dostava na oci,a hlavne,funguje to  :cheers:

http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/29/s...ovakias-aeromobil-just-unveiled-a-flying-car/


----------



## Anuris

Fandim nasim a snad tu masinku okrem ciest a vzduchu raz uvidime aj v nejakej bondovke, Mission: Impossible, ci inom velkom studiovom filme, ale tu je pre zaujimavost konkurencny projekt z Holandska:


----------



## Prievan

^^
To slovenske ma krajsi dizajn


----------



## Sukino




----------



## Bunk Moreland

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-02/the-15-most-miserable-economies-in-the-world



> (It's a simple equation: unemployment rate + change in the consumer price index = misery.)


B...B...Bulvár. Spočítame dve číselká a máme index. Obzvlášť komické je to v dobe, keď jedno z tých čísiel, inflácia, je prakticky na nule. Čo podľa ECB neprospieva našej ekonomike a chce nám v tejto situácii pomôcť, výkupom Slovenských dlhopisov za 600-700 miliónov eur *mesačne*. To je však viac ako desaťnásobok, toho čo si reálne požičiavame.


----------



## Qwert

Čiže taká Severná Kórea či Južný Sudán sú perfektné mieste pre život v porovnaní napríklad s Talianskom.


----------



## mareks96

Nie tak celkom, ta zmanipulovana statistika totizto potovnava iba 51 krajin, my sme podla nej 14. najhorsi, co znamena ze sme 37. najlepsi. Ak uvedieme tu statistiku na pravu mieru, tak sme urcite v top 50, mozno aj v top 40, a. Celkom vysoka sanca ze sme 37. Vo svete.


----------



## FUTURE23

Ach tie statistiky , mne to pride ze kazdy si to upravi podla seba .. tak si teda povedzme ze sme 37 !


----------

